# What did you do today to your CC ?



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

seems this place is dead ...... lets get somthing going.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Finally took the red pin stripe off the passenger side tonight , now all better


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

got bored and tried to pull the rear refectors to paint thm but no go , not sure how to pull them . 

Anyone know ?


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Drove it...








Euro switch and an MDI retrofit kit on the way, so i'll have stuff to do shortly.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (UMJonny)*

Wired trigger wire for rear fogs on Saturday, awaiting Vag coding. Next up, smoked turn signals, maybe LEDs for interior lights, and footwell lighting.


----------



## fromfltoga (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Washed and vacuumed since it rained this weekend. My clear lights should be in tomorrow.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (fromfltoga)*

Fitted up the new tires on the rims , getting closer to HellaFlush


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_seems this place is dead ...... lets get somthing going. 

Boy, you can say that again...was just thinking that. 
Unfortunately, I didn't do anything to help the situation just drove to work in the grey sloppy foggy gloom of winter in Central Illinois. I feel the need for CLEAN!


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

I am waiting on my 5000k bulbs. Currently have 8000k with yellow fogs. 
I saw a gold metallic CC at Old Navy in schaumberg yesterday...that's a nice color.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_got bored and tried to pull the rear refectors to paint thm but no go , not sure how to pull them . 

Anyone know ? 

if theya ttach like the MKV R32 ones you need ro "release" the clip from inside of the bumper. Real PITA. I should be smoking mine soon, so I'll get some pix and a quick write up if I do so this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (RafaGolfBr)*

Followed a new black CC, had rear badges. Of course mine was wrecked last week and will make it into the body shop a week from today. So it was sweet sorrow to follow it. It is the only one I've seen in two weeks.
Just heard on the news that 2010 Dodge Avengers are on recall for faulty brake parts. Lucky me that's my POS rental car, looks like 2010 is going good so far.








Will call Enterprise tomorrow to try and get something else, just in case.










_Modified by bigmikeo at 7:33 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (bigmikeo)*

Put the new wheels and tires on today. Unsure on them. LOVE the wheels, but they seem to stance out a bit more than I would like. Might be the wheel though. I'm gonna think on it.


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_Put the new wheels and tires on today. Unsure on them. LOVE the wheels, but they seem to stance out a bit more than I would like. Might be the wheel though. I'm gonna think on it.

PICS!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (SellySel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SellySel* »_I saw a gold metallic CC at Old Navy in schaumberg yesterday...that's a nice color.

On Golf Rd, know the area well, in fact my son works on Golf Rd.
Thanks Sal!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

Ordered some stretchy Falkens for the new rollers... and some different coils... can't wait for spring!


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_Put the new wheels and tires on today. Unsure on them. LOVE the wheels, but they seem to stance out a bit more than I would like. Might be the wheel though. I'm gonna think on it.

Oh and I installed clear turns and an APR Cold Air Intake to go along with the Stage 1 ECU upgrade I did a week ago. I also did some vag coding with the help of a local guy and turned off the DRLs and did the Euro window settings. My Gold Coast body kit is due in next week and this week I should be getting my LED license plate lights and that throttle tweak to try out. I will try and get some pics up tonight but my camera kind of sucks and I've been a bit too busy to take pics so far!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*

I didn't do anything today (but yesterday I edited some pics, and the day before I cleaned it pretty well and added some extra German engineering)










_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_
Oh and I installed clear turns and an APR Cold Air Intake to go along with the Stage 1 ECU upgrade I did a week ago. I also did some vag coding with the help of a local guy and turned off the DRLs and did the Euro window settings. My Gold Coast body kit is due in next week and this week I should be getting my LED license plate lights and that throttle tweak to try out. I will try and get some pics up tonight but my camera kind of sucks and I've been a bit too busy to take pics so far!

That's gonna be sick! try your best make yourself unbusy so you can get some pics.
What wheels did you end up going with?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (MBH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBH* »_
That's gonna be sick! try your best make yourself unbusy so you can get some pics.
What wheels did you end up going with? 

These:
http://achtuning.com/tag/httrs-wheels/
Put some F1s on for rubber as I wanted a solid performance all season and not just a great summer tire.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*

Those wheels are badass. Nice choice.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Those wheels are badass. Nice choice. 

Thanks!! Sorry for no pics yet, hope to have some up today! 
Now I'm researching a Euroswitch. Any suggestions fellas??


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*

OEM Plus, use CCAuto in the coupon code to save.
Sub-Total:$85.00
United Parcel Service (Ground):$9.40
Discount Coupon: CCAuto :-$15.00
Total:$79.40


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

took out my ECU and sent it to the UK for a custom stage 2 singh autosport flash


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Seriously Adam, I don't think you can really "improve" on your CC. By far my favorite of all the rides I've seen on this forum. Bravo.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_OEM Plus, use CCAuto in the coupon code to save.
Sub-Total:$85.00
United Parcel Service (Ground):$9.40
Discount Coupon: CCAuto :-$15.00
Total:$79.40

Tried, but that coupon has expired.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_
Tried, but that coupon has expired.









That sucks, I just got mine on 12/28.


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

That was the area...I am up there a lot visiting my girlfriend. Do you know of anyone with a VAGCOM up there?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (SellySel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SellySel* »_Do you know of anyone with a VAGCOM up there?

I really don't unfortunately, probably have to check the regional midwest forum, sorry.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_Ordered some stretchy Falkens for the new rollers... and some different coils... can't wait for spring!

What coils you switching to? I am in the process of selling my MRRs and once they are gone I am getting new coils so I can go lower than the H&Rs will allow.
Shameless plug, soon my H&R Street Perf coils will be on sale.
Plug#2 my MRRs are still for sale.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Veedubin02)*

I may want those H&R coils, IM me when they go up!


----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (kdeering)*

Washed mine!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
What coils you switching to? I am in the process of selling my MRRs and once they are gone I am getting new coils so I can go lower than the H&Rs will allow. 
 A little back story... i'm a suspension whore.







Some people are wheel whores (ok guilty of that also but i digress hah) but I seem to always own at least two plus sets of coils at a time for one given car. I had a total of 5 different sets on/off my MKV... and always went back to FK for the low. 
Soooo... Bought H&R streets... and while they were on order saw just how not low they went and decided MKV FKs are the way to go. I had a brand new set from my MKV GTI that I sold while the H&Rs were on order







So I ended up ordering another set of MKV FK highsports. I'll be able to go as low as want now. I have a new set of 19's that ill be tucking come spring







I just hope the ride isn't too bouncy. Nice the CC isn't much heavier.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Wired trigger wire for rear fogs on Saturday, awaiting Vag coding. Next up, smoked turn signals, maybe LEDs for interior lights, and footwell lighting. 

If your car doesn't have footwell lighting and you want to add it to the factory harness, IM me your email and I'll send you the info I have.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ A little back story... i'm a suspension whore.







Some people are wheel whores (ok guilty of that also but i digress hah) but I seem to always own at least two plus sets of coils at a time for one given car. I had a total of 5 different sets on/off my MKV... and always went back to FK for the low. 
Soooo... Bought H&R streets... and while they were on order saw just how not low they went and decided MKV FKs are the way to go. I had a brand new set from my MKV GTI that I sold while the H&Rs were on order







So I ended up ordering another set of MKV FK highsports. I'll be able to go as low as want now. I have a new set of 19's that ill be tucking come spring







I just hope the ride isn't too bouncy. Nice the CC isn't much heavier.

Nice I am considering the revisioned K-Sports. FKs are also on the list. Want to go a little lower but still want some comfort.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (angelico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angelico* »_
If your car doesn't have footwell lighting and you want to add it to the factory harness, IM me your email and I'll send you the info I have.

I IM'd you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

Installed a full APR RSC turboback with Stage 2 reflash. Too noisy, put back the stock catback while keeping the downpipe. Now missing the growl and pull of the catback.








Also bought a set of AutoArt wheels, which will be on soon.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Not a freakin thing, I washed it Monday so it's being pampered in the garage and NOT getting dirty. Looks pretty though as I walk by and get in the Truck lol...


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*

made the payment ,,,, and full tank of gas today


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_Installed a full APR RSC turboback with Stage 2 reflash. Too noisy, put back the stock catback while keeping the downpipe. Now missing the growl and pull of the catback.








Also bought a set of AutoArt wheels, which will be on soon.


pics ?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

I looked at mine, said man I love this car, got in and drove it.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

The wheels are 19x8 and 10 for the rear. VY model, look like:....


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_The wheels are 19x8 and 10 for the rear. VY model, look like:....










come on you FN tease


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

Left it in my garage, Its been there about 3 weeks now. My Tahoe has a much better chance of surviving the potholes than the low profile tires on th CC. Also the Tahoe can been seen much better by other drivers at intersections where there is LARGE piles of snow piled up blocking visibility. But the CC does look good nice and clean in the garage.


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Put of a set of door sills (less than $30)
ECS blowout sale
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...42632/
BTW I took one off cuz allignment issue n now it doesn't really stick anymore....any help??.....Thx


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (jay360o)*

Nice pickup, I wish they had a set that said CC though, same with the monster mats. If you arent going to call it a Passat CC in the US then sell us stuff that doesnt say Passat.
On the non stick issue you may have to replace the double sided tape.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Nice pickup, I wish they had a set that said CC though, same with the monster mats. If you arent going to call it a Passat CC in the US then sell us stuff that doesnt say Passat.


Exactly, those sill protectors are pretty cool looking and the price is right but I can't quite make myself get something that doesn't have CC on them. Up in Canada they wouldn't feel that way I suppose with their badged PASSAT CC's but down here it's another story. I don't know, maybe I'm being too anal and should get them anyway...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

In the same boat as you...they look awesome but not sure about the whole Passat thing. Imagine the constant explaining to people as they get in your car. "I thought you said this was a CC"? Price is very tempting though!


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Ween2010)*

I put 194 led interior lights in. they look good but they are not as bright as i would have liked. my next project is led footwells. 
p.s. any clue as to why they would still be on (lightly dimmed) when they are supposed to be completely off ???


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (A601)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A601* »_I put 194 led interior lights in. they look good but they are not as bright as i would have liked. my next project is led footwells. 
p.s. any clue as to why they would still be on (lightly dimmed) when they are supposed to be completely off ???









the passat runs a small current through the circuit when the car is on. Many people put one regular bulb somewhere in the circuit and that "solves" the problem. You can also use a Load Equalizer to add a few Ohms to the circuit.


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

hm in the State it has CC on it? cuz up here only have Passat badge...CC is in user manual and ads only.....no where to be seen on the car itself


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Veedubin02)*

Our thoroughly Canadian VW dealer sells a set of Monster Mats with nothing on them. I wouldn't buy them with the embossed "Passat" either so I bought the blank ones. They've got to be available in the US.
Me, I just thumbed through the installation instructions for the front covered Euro cupholder, working up the guts to tackle this job in the spring. Gonna do it... Gonna do it...


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (shadocontrol3!)*

Got Mercedes blue tint all around. Ordered some training wheels and am working on a getting a headlight retrofit done in a week or two.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (jay360o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay360o* »_hm in the State it has CC on it? cuz up here only have Passat badge...CC is in user manual and ads only.....no where to be seen on the car itself

Jay360o, just meant that I gathered from this thread below and pictures within that your Canadian cars are at least badged with "PASSAT CC" or is this wrong?







So a PASSAT door sill would not look out of place.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4720914


_Modified by Costy at 9:30 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

just working on some audio ..allmost done with some kick panels...


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Costy)*

Weird....Maybe Volkswagen of Canada is different badging for CC is different province? I will go check it with my dealership later....Here's a pic of mine sorry about the size and quality just dont hv time to edit it


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Wired trigger wire for rear fogs on Saturday, awaiting Vag coding. Next up, smoked turn signals, maybe LEDs for interior lights, and footwell lighting. 

It seems a few of you are interested in adding the missing footwell lighting. I'll try and do a quick write up this weekend for adding it to look and work like factory using factory parts, unfortunitely you'll need vag-com to activate.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (angelico)*

Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (jay360o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay360o* »_Weird....Maybe Volkswagen of Canada is different badging for CC is different province? I will go check it with my dealership later....

Thanks for the pic, no biggie, jay360o, just an observation from the other Canadian CC picture. At least those sill protectors would not be out of place on your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (angelico)*

Angelico- What Ween2010 said x2, very interested in this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_Got Mercedes blue tint all around. Ordered some training wheels and am working on a getting a headlight retrofit done in a week or two.









I would like to see a pic of that.


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Took my new baby for its first wash. Just over 1000 miles on the clock since picking up my CC on Christmas eve. The Chicago winters don't exactly help keeping my White baby clean.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (goatman1)*

heading over to dave's in bit to roll some fenders , them the frist set of wheels will be tried.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*

I applied blackfire wetdiamond sealant to the paint. The paint is now slicker than catgut.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_
come on you FN tease









found this in his for old wheel for sale thread








I've been planning a few things out for the coming months... I think I'll have a pretty unique car on my hands til the copypasta crowd has their way


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Tried 303 whiper protactor to stop whiper from squeaking







its awesome


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (jay360o)*

well back from daves house . 
Fenders are fulled rolled and pinched, I'd say gained 1-3mm in the front and 2-4mm in the rear.
I removed the front tabs , the rear seams and reworked the fender supports.
I'll get you guys pics tomorrow. 
I'm
























































and




























down.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

hauled the kid to the bowling alley yesterday, still have'nt washed it....goin on 4 months now...it's a bit dirty...


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_hauled the kid to the bowling alley yesterday, still have'nt washed it....goin on 4 months now...it's a bit dirty...

smarty pants


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

pics from last night


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

that looks like serious business with the sparks flying!
What is in the fender that needs the mechanical persuasion? Can't wait to see this thing on the ground


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (jay360o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay360o* »_Tried 303 whiper protactor to stop whiper from squeaking







its awesome


thats good to hear that tha stuff works, Ive been trying to find it grrr
i picked up a bottle of the regular 303 stuff but cant find the wiper stuff


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (MBH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBH* »_that looks like serious business with the sparks flying!
What is in the fender that needs the mechanical persuasion? Can't wait to see this thing on the ground









Well there are the normal stuff , fender tab at 1 O clock, must remove to roll fenders without cracking them . 
If you feel your stock front fender there is 1\2 inch lip there . Just not on mine any more
















Then to make the big wheels fit the rear fender support needs to be trimmed 1inch and the seam neeeds to be bent over and tack welded. 
hear I beat them over ,this will all be fender painted to protect it. This is under the fender liner of course. 








then we flaired the fenders 1-5mm (flat 1inch tall portion of your fender)








The rear , you'll have to see in the light but there is huge differnace. 
Sorry the car is so dirty , damm seattle rain. 








_Modified by EvoVEnto at 8:22 PM 1-25-2010_


_Modified by EvoVEnto at 8:23 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (minnvw)*

I got it at Lordco (a local part store)....it is located in the whiper section not car cleaning section not sure if this will help you find it...i think u can get it from their website too


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*More to come*

Well the project continues now that I'm back from my trip. The AWESOME folks over at Achtuning did a SUPERB job on the ride yesterday installing some coilovers and some new rubber on the wheels. I also installed some LED license plate lights last night and the Stage 2 section of the APR cold air intake. For some preliminary pics see here:
http://achtuning.com/new-produ...-2060
Dion and the gang at Achtuning have just been awesome throughout this little project. The Gold Coast kit should be here in about a week (thanks Bud!!) so I'm hoping to get some really good pics once all is done. So far:
APR ECU Stage 1
APR Stage 2 Cold Air Intake
RNS-510 retrofit
Smoked Rear Lights
Clear Bra
Tint (35%)
Hartmann HTTRS 19*8.5 et 38 Wheels
Koni SS Coils
Clear Turns
Video in Motion
LED License Plate Lights
Lots of VAG tweaks
Still to come:
Gold Coast Kit
HID Lighting (headlights, fogs)
E-Codes with no amber 
Euroswitch
HID lights


















_Modified by kdeering at 2:12 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*

What coils?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (Veedubin02)*

Koni SS


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*

@ Kdeering...
Do you have your Koni's all the way down and if not how much do you have left to go down??? Car looks good man


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (G-ReaL)*

As far as I know, they can go down a bit more. Don't know how much more though. I didn't want to slam it all the way down.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_Did you smoke the lights yourself? They look great.

I'm not that talented. I had the folks at Precision Tinting do it in Silverdale WA. One of the top rated tinters in the US!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_As far as I know, they can go down a bit more. Don't know how much more though. I didn't want to slam it all the way down.


Nice...I like the drop but I like it to be a little bit lower in the front due to the fender making the car look lower in the back when its not...just my .02 and preference but to each its own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyways i love the tails man!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by G-ReaL at 7:41 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: More to come (G-ReaL)*

I agree and I just saw the specs on those, you can do 2.4in lower int he front I would def try to make the wheel gap look even which is at about 2.2inches in the front.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_They did a great job and so did you in picking them! I really like those wheels... very similar to the factory Daytonas I had on my CC, just in the proper size (19"). They're probably my favorite wheels. Ever.
Are you going OEM bi-xenon? Or just e-code halogen housings?

e-code halogen. Those are expensive enough and the OEM bi-xenon are just way to much for an upgrade, especially with all the other money I've spent on the mods.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_

Nice...I like the drop but I like it to be a little bit lower in the front due to the fender making the car look lower in the back when its not...just my .02 and preference but to each its own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyways i love the tails man!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by G-ReaL at 7:41 PM 1-26-2010_

It has been my intent to match up the gaps, I am letting the suspension settle right now and will have it tweaked when I head back over to Achtuning. Plan is to adjust the dampening (way to hard a ride right now) and even out the gaps. My GC body kit is due to arrive TODAY!! so the plan is to have that installed tomorrow (hopefully) and make a trip out to Dion and the gang early next week (or maybe Friday if I can sneak it in).








Thanks for the compliments guys, I let the tinter know about the comments. I am also having him tint the reflectors under the tails as we speak to even it out!


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*

The car looks great kdeering. Thats the best Iron Grey CC I seen yet.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_The car looks great kdeering. Thats the best Iron Grey CC I seen yet.


Thanks!! The body kit goes on today and then its back to Achtuning tomorrow for the suspension tweaking, so I imagine there will be some updated pics soon! I also smoked the lower reflectors beneath the taillights yesteraday. The car is looking great, really happy with the results so far!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*

I freed up $575 to put back into the CC this afternoon....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4732335
not the way I'd like to have had that happen.. at all. Why can't people just be accountable for themselves?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: More to come (MBH)*

Sucks dude, I know it almost double what you were going to pay but why not pick up a new set from BSH? Thats my plan.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: More to come (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Sucks dude, I know it almost double what you were going to pay but why not pick up a new set from BSH? Thats my plan.

That was what I was going to do, but then I saw practically new ones for 2/3 the price, thought it would be a great deal.
if it looks too good to be true... it is.
Best part? The pictures of the stuff he posted were "after he took it off" but were taken on march 28th, 2009.
Decided to look into that one after 5 days of not hearing from the punk.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (MBH)*

well still waiting on parts , I did get a call yesterday , jack covers are not orderable






















625.00 mistake


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_well still waiting on parts , I did get a call yesterday , jack covers are not orderable






















625.00 mistake 

I saw that you didn't have them but I didn't realize you outright lost them!! OUCH!!!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_
I saw that you didn't have them but I didn't realize you outright lost them!! OUCH!!!









I got one and make another. But word last night from Dan. He call votex direct in germany and is trying to source a set for me. 
also said the new paddles are in route


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (jaronbrass)*

Paddles


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (jaronbrass)*

paddles


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (comcf)*

Installed coilovers & Wheels


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (narbo)*

That looks like one mean CC


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_I'm lost. Are you adding paddle shifters? I thought your CC was manual.

_Modified by jaronbrass at 1:32 AM 2-1-2010_

Its DSG








but if it was a manual you still can . http://www.ikeya-f.co.jp/en/index.html


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_
Its DSG









That's gonna be all kinds of fun to drive now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_Sweet. I forgot yours was also a 2010. You're going to enjoy having them with DSG!

I had a frist year mk5 GTI with paddles and loved it. Now to mod the CC


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*

must be know one modding in the last week. 

last night dave and i lowered the car again. 
rear I pulled the lock collars out gaining another 1/2 inch
front went down another 3/8th but will turn it down again to the bottom today. 
this is on H&R mkv r32 coils 

did more fender triming and rear bumper trimming . 
Did the new "gas gooseneck filler mod"








Result = HellaFlush


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*

dropped it on H&R springs, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit:
Before:








After:










_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 1:04 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I found the driverside door and the front bumper in 2.5 feet of show.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: More to come (RafaGolfBr)*

Which springs? OE, Sport, Super Sport, Race? Pics? Ride? 
I want to do springs, 1-2 inch is enough for me.


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

I hit the right mirror on the side of the garage..DOH! Anyone know the best place to get a replacement cap and glass?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: More to come (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_Which springs? OE, Sport, Super Sport, Race? Pics? Ride? 
I want to do springs, 1-2 inch is enough for me.

In most cases anything over 1-1.5in will degrade the life of the shocks unless you plan on upgrading those as well. I am working with a company on a group buy for coils, if you are interested let me know.


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Tinted the windshield


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

I was going to wait until I ordered my suspension but I couldn't resist
















I feel like I am driving a cross over LOL. A serious drop will come in the next few months. Lighting is next on the to do list.


_Modified by WidebodyQ at 2:55 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice! I was thinking alphards would look good, any chance that you could take some shots of the rear wheel fitment? I'm not gonna want to pull my fenders to make what I want fit


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: More to come (RafaGolfBr)*

lets see some pics..just checked out your profile looks like youve been modding away in silence


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, hopefully it will all come together by the spring time. 
The tires that are on the car came with the wheels. They are too big at 275/35 in the rears. I look to drop to a 235/35. As of right now, it rubs on dips


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

interseting WidebodyQ, what is the rim size in the rear? is it by 9?


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

9.5 rears 8.5 fronts.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*

Also thought about Alphies for a long while. Gonna have to be real low to pull them off. But regardless, good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif215f + 225r all 40's and you should be set. Do not drop to a 35, no need, and will look horrible. Though if you're just going to drop her via springs or CC coils.. the 235s should be fine for ya.


_Modified by snow blind at 7:02 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks. I felt the body lines of the car could pull off these wheels much better than most other cars could. I know most of you guys don't like chrome but I figured it would tie in the rest of the chrome on the body without over doing it.
Well I eventually plan on going air suspension and I want this thing to literally lay on the ground when parked. I would like for the full wheel to show. The rear quarter panel fender arch is cut lower from the factory. I will do 40's up front and 35's in the rear


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_The tires that are on the car came with the wheels. They are too big at 275/35 in the rears. I look to drop to a 235/35. As of right now, it rubs on dips

The wheels "will tuck in" when you drop the car. The stiffer suspension will help preventing the wheels from hitting the wheel wells.


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

The wheel wells will get tubbed when I go air


----------



## jisong83 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

hellz yea lets get something going. 
CC is the most sexiest sports sedan lol.
I am slowly getting into modifying my car. lol.
more questions more answers and we get better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What i did for today?
hmm waiting for my LED bulbs from ebay lol.
can't wait til they get installed. lol.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: More to come (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_Which springs? OE, Sport, Super Sport, Race? Pics? Ride? 
I want to do springs, 1-2 inch is enough for me.

H&R Sport Springs, it lowers vehicle 1.3" front & 1.2" rear aprox. Looks good, but the car is dirty, so no pics yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
rides pretty much like stock, maybe it feels a bit more connected to the road, but i have not really TESTED it. 


_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 2:10 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## cc3.6 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: More to come (RafaGolfBr)*

Got my CC flash'd (Unitronic) this morning. Noticeable performance gains (nothing crazy like flash on a 2.0T!), but the best part is throttle response (which is much better than stock).


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: More to come (cc3.6)*

Switched out all interior bulbs with LEDs. Next up, footwell lighting.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: More to come (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Switched out all interior bulbs with LEDs. Next up, footwell lighting. 

Is there a DIY on this? Would be interested in doing it (interior LED swap that is).







Is it literally just a 1 for 1 swap like the license plate lighting is?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Put the new E-Codes on! Euroswitch comes in next week. Putting a new downpipe in on Friday and getting the ECU flashed to Stage 2!! Also ordered the Vag-com cable from Ross today, feel bad having to ask everyone to use one so now I can do it myself and help others that need it (givin it back!!)


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: More to come (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_
Is there a DIY on this? Would be interested in doing it (interior LED swap that is).







Is it literally just a 1 for 1 swap like the license plate lighting is?

Simple install. Just replace factory bulbs (194) with LEDs of your choice. I used 5 LED bulbs from superbrightleds.com. The rear map lights are simple The whole thing easily pops off exposing the bulbs. I recommend taking the front dome light apart to access the bulbs. I tried to pry the lens off and scratched it a bit. I couldn't get it to pop and gave up. Taking it apart literally takes 2 minutes and makes job simple. Use this link. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34451


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_The wheel wells will get tubbed when I go air

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: More to come (cc3.6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cc3.6* »_Got my CC flash'd (Unitronic) this morning. Noticeable performance gains (nothing crazy like flash on a 2.0T!), but the best part is throttle response (which is much better than stock).

Glad to hear! I am going to email a friend to check if it is available for my ECU.


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: More to come (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_H&R Sport Springs, it lowers vehicle 1.3" front & 1.2" rear aprox. Looks good, but the car is dirty, so no pics yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
rides pretty much like stock, maybe it feels a bit more connected to the road, but i have not really TESTED it. 

What are you waiting for, f00!








I like the way the CC rides from factory; it rides so much better than my mom's '06 Passat.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: More to come (ROCKnRLR)*


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: More to come (passat_98)*

Better pics please Mat, ya bastard, I am looking at those only polished my next wheels.
BTW anyone looking at doing a suspension (specifically coils) shoot me a PM.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: More to come (Veedubin02)*

better pics tomorrow in the daylight


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_better pics tomorrow in the daylight
\\
waiting


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: More to come (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_








 Nice.. the Rotis in black look are almost invisible on there... would love to see the machined faced of there!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: More to come (snow blind)*

gave it a nice bath, tomorrow I'll clean the interior nicelly and take some hi-res pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

Based on what I've seen lately, I can offer a significant improvement. 
I bought a new Nike driver for my golf game to place in the trunk of my cc.


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*

stupid. And you even live in the NW... WTF?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: More to come (Draw007)*


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: More to come (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_









yup, need some good sunny pics of the rootbeer. Brain showed them to me before they were shipped , sexy rootbeer


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*

witnessed a crash while driving home on I-95







Lincoln Navigator flipped over after it ran over the driver's side quarter panel of an AUDI R8! Driver got ejected (no seatbelt), but looked ok (conscient, laying down). Emergency arrived within 5 minutes.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: More to come (RafaGolfBr)*

ooooo rootbeer brown... sheit, they looked black in the dark







dope man! I'm waiting for you to go step-lip-multi-piece


----------



## Dr.Frag (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: More to come (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_









I love those wheels, and I love your car x10^100th power, but I really dont think that finish flows with the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Though. 
I hope to jump on a CC soon though, something similar to yours.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

ordered KW V3's and Gold Coast Kit


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (fookerbob)*

took a icy, snow covered corner too tight and dented the rocker a little


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_took a icy, snow covered corner too tight and dented the rocker a little









Ahhhh! Son of a *****, how little?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like its time for some GC side skirts to cover it up.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Purchased a afe drop in oiled air filter from ecstuning.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (boneshop)*

installed the trigger wire and the DSG .:R Line pedals. looks sexy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Tomorrow I should gather up some energy for the euro cup-holder install, which is a Royal PITA.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_
Ahhhh! Son of a *****, how little?








yeah it's not bad at all... really nothing... but i'm super anal about my cars







I'm over snow!!!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*

Rafa, How long did that take to install? Looks Good...


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kaysid)*

the pedals are easy to install.. to do all of them (including dead pedal) probably 45min if you have never done it before. All you'll need is a T20 and a flathead screw driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there are plenty of DIY manuals arroud, but if anyone needs help, do not hesitate to ask me. 
I bought the R-dead pedal on eBay (like $35 shipped or so), and the accelerator and brake pedal from *[email protected]* for about $168 shipped. (I tried to buy from ECS, but even thou part is said to be in stock I waited almost two weeks, withouit notification, only to find out when calling that they did not have the part in stock, and had no ETA for it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*

i washed ours today...3.5 months in between washes....it needs to be clay barred now...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i CANT wait for a good detail after winter.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_the pedals are easy to install.. to do all of them (including dead pedal) probably 45min if you have never done it before. All you'll need is a T20 and a flathead screw driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there are plenty of DIY manuals arroud, but if anyone needs help, do not hesitate to ask me. 
I bought the R-dead pedal on eBay (like $35 shipped or so), and the accelerator and brake pedal from *[email protected]* for about $168 shipped. (I tried to buy from ECS, but even thou part is said to be in stock I waited almost two weeks, withouit notification, only to find out when calling that they did not have the part in stock, and had no ETA for it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) 

I found some DIYs for other installs (GTI) but not a CC. Are they basically the same? I am installing this same thing later this week (along with the Euroswitch and trigger wire). Did the interior LEDs today and have the LEDs for the puddle lights coming this week!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_yeah it's not bad at all... really nothing... but i'm super anal about my cars







I'm over snow!!!

I'm going through quarters faster than the US Mint wanding it off at the car wash every dry day I can take advantage of...anal, yeah, you could say that...








BTW, love the pedals RafaGolfBr, got to get me some!

_Modified by Costy at 11:15 AM 2-17-2010_


_Modified by Costy at 11:15 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## IRON GRAY CC (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: More to come (EvoVEnto)*

pedels look good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
had the same issue with ECS went somewhere else & got what I
need


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_
I found some DIYs for other installs (GTI) but not a CC. Are they basically the same? 

Same exact procedure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very hard to understand why VW did not offer this car with aluminum pedals,


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*

Because its not a sport inspired car. What other "luxury" cars do you know of with aluminum pedals?
What I did today was order moar low. K-sports WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
What I did today was order moar low. K-sports WOOT WOOT!!

I may be doing the same soon. Let me know how you like them








I went to get my windshield tinted blue to match the rest of my tint but they ran out. I did the next best thing and got a 5% strip across the top to go with the roof to give the illusion that that roof line is lower








Bad pic, looks better in person IMO. The rest of the glass will get tinted blue soon


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I am working a GB right now on them if you want to get in on it dude, they will be under $900.


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Thats a great price but I am a dealer so I can get them for less then that


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_Thats a great price but I am a dealer so I can get them for less then that








 C'mon you must tuck tire with those Alphies go FKs or H&R ULs... that is unless you like nosebleeds and gap








but seriously... with a proper stance... it will look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ C'mon you must tuck tire with those Alphies go FKs or H&R ULs... that is unless you like nosebleeds and gap








but seriously... with a proper stance... it will look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

K-Sports can drop up to 4inches and have adjustable shock bodies for better adjustability and quality


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I ordered an updated VAGCOM cable, does it count as a mod?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
K-Sports can drop up to 4inches and have adjustable shock bodies for better adjustability and quality








 True, however any model FK will be a better value... and any H&R product will be vastly more reliable. Ask around the MKV forum about K-sports, they're pretty un-popular for a reason. (ignore mr.hayes







) Ok, they're not "bad" coils... heck, a lot of people run them in the import scene... just be careful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and marine grease the hell out of them pre-winter! The collars like to bind


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_
I








Bad pic, looks better in person IMO. The rest of the glass will get tinted blue soon 

looks good, i'd paint the rear of the roof black also...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ True, however any model FK will be a better value... and any H&R product will be vastly more reliable. Ask around the MKV forum about K-sports, they're pretty un-popular for a reason. (ignore mr.hayes







) Ok, they're not "bad" coils... heck, a lot of people run them in the import scene... just be careful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and marine grease the hell out of them pre-winter! The collars like to bind

The new model has fixed the issues with the 08 models which is where a lot of the MKV bitching comes from. Greasing the threads should be done an any set of coils before winter. I'm not sure how FKs that cost more and in order to get the same drop you have to remove parts and pull it out of the effective range of the shock makes them a better value? The lifetime warranty? Takes weeks to months to get responses and parts from them. H&R I have no issue with, wish they would make a CC specific setup that went below 2 inches without taking parts off the system. The ultralows are more expensive than the K-Sports and you still have to buy new strut bearings. K-Sports have camber plates in the fronts and pillowball mounts. And I def ignore Hayes, he is just obnoxious.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Got my wheels on! Went with Hankook V12 EVO's 235/30/20 on all 4
The V12's got amazing reviews, even when compared to tires two or three times the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by eos_turbo at 9:27 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (eos_turbo)*

Wheels look good, nice choice.


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ C'mon you must tuck tire with those Alphies go FKs or H&R ULs... that is unless you like nosebleeds and gap








but seriously... with a proper stance... it will look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

This is why I didn't start my own thread. The thing is a 4x4 for now. In due time it will be tucking tires


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Wheels look good, nice choice.

Thanks very much







I'll try to get a clearer pic today, Iphone doesn't like the dark


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (eos_turbo)*

Yea talk about suspension and offsets...


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
The new model has fixed the issues with the 08 models which is where a lot of the MKV bitching comes from. Greasing the threads should be done an any set of coils before winter. I'm not sure how FKs that cost more and in order to get the same drop you have to remove parts and pull it out of the effective range of the shock makes them a better value? The lifetime warranty? Takes weeks to months to get responses and parts from them. H&R I have no issue with, wish they would make a CC specific setup that went below 2 inches without taking parts off the system. The ultralows are more expensive than the K-Sports and you still have to buy new strut bearings. K-Sports have camber plates in the fronts and pillowball mounts. And I def ignore Hayes, he is just obnoxious.
Nice... glad to hear they fixed some of their issues! True with the grease (though I would NEVER grease up an Öhlins or Aragosta setup







that would be like peeing on your grandmother's grave lol!) however, ksports are notorious for seizing up as a result of their threaded body/sleeve design... that's going to be difficult to fix, it's just more surface area to crud up. Just personal opinion, but a huge reason why I never liked their design.
The price of FKs has risen... in the not to distant past, $620 shipped for Highs was IMHO unbeatable. I know many who have had great experiences with the lifetime warranty, and others who have had to wait a month or two. I'm just glad they offer, and support it. What other brand does that for the $$?
I do agree with the removal of parts with FKs... in so far as we are talking about a performance/track vehicle. Our CC's (i might speak for myself here) were never intended to see hot laps on the track... which also goes on to negate Ksports pillow mounts/ camber plates/ and bearings advantages. If you're intention is for a low daily driver, FKs are hard to beat. If you want a low, more performance focused auto... i'll give you Ksports. And H&R > both any FK or Ksport, nuff said. 
You'll have to let me know how you like the new 09+ versions of the K's man... can't wait to see you ride belly down! Esp. on a set of new rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_Nice... glad to hear they fixed some of their issues! True with the grease (though I would NEVER grease up an Öhlins or Aragosta setup







that would be like peeing on your grandmother's grave lol!) however, ksports are notorious for seizing up as a result of their threaded body/sleeve design... that's going to be difficult to fix, it's just more surface area to crud up. Just personal opinion, but a huge reason why I never liked their design.
The price of FKs has risen... in the not to distant past, $620 shipped for Highs was IMHO unbeatable. I know many who have had great experiences with the lifetime warranty, and others who have had to wait a month or two. I'm just glad they offer, and support it. What other brand does that for the $$?
I do agree with the removal of parts with FKs... in so far as we are talking about a performance/track vehicle. Our CC's (i might speak for myself here) were never intended to see hot laps on the track... which also goes on to negate Ksports pillow mounts/ camber plates/ and bearings advantages. If you're intention is for a low daily driver, FKs are hard to beat. If you want a low, more performance focused auto... i'll give you Ksports. And H&R > both any FK or Ksport, nuff said. 
You'll have to let me know how you like the new 09+ versions of the K's man... can't wait to see you ride belly down! Esp. on a set of new rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I totally understand the whole non performance aspect but removing parts can make for a harsh ride even on a daily. The H&Rs I have use internal bump stops on the struts so if I were to pull locking collars I could risk hitting them which makes for some bad bumps. I have nothing against FK and If I could I would get the silverlinex for the adjustability. That's what i am really looking forward to in the k-sports. I have also found most who have coils set them up once and never adjust them again so hell even the seizing wont be an issue, Ill probably trade the care in with them on it. (when I go to pick up my A5







) The main reason i like the pillowball though is because I had the strut bearings crap out on me once and having to take the front apart sucks. Bad set of bearings? Probably, oh well though.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 2:16 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I have also found most who have coils set them up once and never adjust them again so hell even the seizing wont be an issue, Ill probably trade the care in with them on it. (when I go to pick up my A5







) 
that's too funny... i'm also already fixated on the A5 for my next ride in 3 after the CC







Great taste my man!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i dont think i've even made a post in here yet...hey rafa, is that an old passat switch w/ out the chrome? it looks funny! but yeah my Ultralows showed up today, wheels and tires will be mounted this weekend...
oh and the adapters i need for my RCD should be here too


_Modified by crazywayne311 at 5:59 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

installed the black euro cupholder on my black/cornsilk interior... looks dope!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics or it didnt happen? how hard was it btw?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_that's too funny... i'm also already fixated on the A5 for my next ride in 3 after the CC







Great taste my man!









Cruised with one today on the way home from the gym, I love that car. I test drove an S5 when they first came out just because I could and it was phenomenal I love the way that car looks. Needs a little lowness from the factory and boom, sexiest car on the road.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_pics or it didnt happen? how hard was it btw?

pics to come... dont worry it happened. 
Its easy, but a PITA. The install takes a good hour and a half just because its a long process of removing panels, trim, A/c controls, screws everywhere and "hard" to reach places. I reccomend you have a T20 long and a short driver before you start, a "alen key" wont cut it for this job. 
here is a quick write up for the B6 Passat, but its basically the SAME process. (by B6Boost):
1) Remove footwell bolts and black trim pieces
2) Unscrew (2) hex bolts that are behind the black trim pieces right below the cup holder on either side
3) Move seat forward and up then remove (2) hex screws behind plastic covers
4) Remove rear ash tray and pry a screw driver in between the black and grey plastic piece and pull up to remove large black vent piece
5) Unscrew the two nuts below the rear vents once black piece is removed
6) Adjust seats back to normal position
7) Take a screwdriver and pry the plastic trim piece around the radio off
8) Once trim piece is free then remove plastic trim piece around vent controls
9) Unscrew the (9+) hex screws from vent controls 
10) Remove vent controls and unclip the wiring harnesses behind the controls
11) Remove front ash/coin tray
12) Unscrew (2) hex screws underneath ash tray (Leave in place)
13) Pry plastic chrome piece around the shifter
14) Pry/Pull up on the trim piece with ESP, Auto Hold and remove
15) Unplug the (3) wiring harnesses below the trim pieces
16) Once the trim piece surrounding the shifter is removed then you can remove ash tray
17) Reach behing vent controls and unplug spring mechanism
18) Once center console if free, lift up and them remove the (4) hex screws holding the rear storage bin
19) Once storage bin is removed, then remove air tubs under center console (there are (2) hex screws toward the front of the center console
20) Unscrew the (6) hex screws holding the U.S. cup holder in place
21) Place the new cup holder in place and replace all the screws


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy crap! if is anything like the mkv's were...i never did it but its A LOT of work for 2 screws! ha ha. what scares me the most is i want to do it...but when i go to a different car, taking it out!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Cruised with one today on the way home from the gym, I love that car. I test drove an S5 when they first came out just because I could and it was phenomenal I love the way that car looks. Needs a little lowness from the factory and boom, sexiest car on the road.

So funny you guys are talking about the A5...I have been telling my brother about the A5 for awhile and keep saying its my next car!







All that car need is a drop and some nice big wheels!!! They are so nice and rare like our CC's...I never seen them too often in Orlando but see them in Miami when I head down there to visit fam...
Hey Roy lets start a group buy for K-Sports on the A5??? lol jk










_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_holy crap! if is anything like the mkv's were...i never did it but its A LOT of work for 2 screws! ha ha. what scares me the most is i want to do it...but when i go to a different car, taking it out!

Cant wait to see the ultra lows and the wheels wayne










_Modified by G-ReaL at 11:06 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks g real...hopefully have the suspension done tomorrow. not sure when i'll get the wheels on though...depends on the weather


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Finally got my projectors in. I will wait a couple weeks before I get it done


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_pics or it didnt happen?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha i'm jealous now!


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I love the two tone interior!


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*

Looks great!! Tempted








Now you just have to figure out something to do about those garish red seat belt buckles!!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*

love how the euro cup holder looks, but how does it perform? the standard ones work very nicely for me. From pictures pictures of the actual euro cup holder i have seen it doesn't look like it holds cups very well.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_I won't have her for much longer

Where's it going?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

EPP....do you mean the European People's Party, based in Bonn Germany?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I received the new rear shock mounts for when my k-sports arrive. Should have new subframe bolts next week then its just finding a weekend.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

can i have your personnel # so i can print my own employee certificate?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Would be curious to know what Audi you're looking at, and what you think of the build quality versus the CC.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I know what he ordered, and I hate him for it haha.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, having issues with the RCD 510...for one, cant for the life of me find the sirius tuner...sad i know...and two, my aux isnt working so i'm about to swap some wires...but MY SUSPENSION IS ON! wheels will go on after i get an alignment which will hopefully be tomorrow


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

washed and flogged today








Took the car to cars N coffee


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

I was about to place an order on some coilovers but I got two tickets








Anyway I washed it today. Nothing new though.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still trying to figure out why i cant get the aux to work...


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

Lowered the car this weekend with Vogtland 40mm Sport springs. I ended up using the front stock struts from my 2007 GTI to see if it maybe would stiffen up the ride. I know non of the stock struts are going to last all that long but I have no problem redoing everything when I have the money to do it proper. From the few miles that I've driven it so far it seems to feel a bit tighter and stiffer up front. Makes it a bit more fun to drive. Ride is not bouncy at all so we'll see how long that lasts.
Here's a few pictures Before and One day After. I'm hoping they will settle a bit more.
Front Before








Rear Before








Front After








Rear After








10.5mm Spacers up front


































_Modified by DahlbackRSI at 5:37 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Installed my Euroswitch today and LEDs in the puddle lights. My trigger wire for the switch should be here tomorrow along with the R36 pedals, so I should be installing those and then I am done for the foreseeable future!!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (kdeering)*

put these on to match my headlights. 5000K


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (BORA RSI)*

how did you gain access to your foglights? from above or below?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (boneshop)*

gain access? You take off the "grill" Its held on with one screw.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

correct. one screw and it comes off. I ordered the fog hids with a canceler so they don't flicker and no codes. the headlights i did with vag com. verrrrrry happy.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

FINALLY GOT MY RCD 510 TO WORK LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO!!!! (gotta run the sat. antenna extension still but...) 
pics tomorrow!


----------



## houston_cc (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

How did you fix the aux in issue?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha well its weird. so ok, the aux-in in the center console goes like this. the 3 wires you're lookin for are yellow, green and gray. gray is your ground, yellow is your left chan and green is your right. so you remove the satellite wires (mine were blue, purple and white) and now put yellow in pos 1, green in 7, gray in 2. thats that part...
what got me was the VAG COM. many have said minor coding or PnP...yeah not for me at all. i had some issues but finally figured out what was causing the whole thing. i cant remember what it said but it was in the very first byte and the very first bit. it says something like aux in restriction. the whole time i didnt think anything of that and low and behold, that was it


----------



## houston_cc (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Thanks. That should save me a lot of time and headaches, but running that sirius extension from the trunk to the center console looks like its gonna be a major PITA.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (houston_cc)*

It is, so I had a guy at Car Toys do it. And I watched and it looked like it gave him a good ass kickin!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_You should try the rear camera cabling...









bud mentioned i should get the rear view camera...i said (before i knew the Sat Tuner was in the trunk) i'd hate to run anything from the back to the front of the car...bud goes, just ask jaronbrass...ha ha


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

i've been meaning to log on for the longest time. i've been out of the country...anywho in early Jan 2010 I sold my CC.
It's at Darcars Toyota of Frederick, MD. I left the Euro Clear Corners on there.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

went to super cool kid status today. In bound bombers
















also on the static stance I'm now starting to bottom out the rears. Running h&Rs wit coller out.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

^ awwwww you done gone and did it! Bagyards... drooooooool


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah that will be balling man


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_^ awwwww you done gone and did it! Bagyards... drooooooool

always was in the works but had a sell a few items before i laid the cash out.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

I got my new subframe bolts w00t!! Can't wait for the coils to arrive and it'll be time for a whole new suspension.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_went to super cool kid status today. In bound bombers
















also on the static stance I'm now starting to bottom out the rears. Running h&Rs wit coller out. 

Okay, starting to get a bit jealous now!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm still new to VW's. Whats the hype with this bag yard business? What is their site? Thanks guys


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha i dont know a lot about "bags" so i'm sure someone else will explain. BUT its somewhat expensive and has its pros and cons like everything else. but basically if you buy the right stuff, you can lower and raise your height on command and bags supposedly give you the best ride. i mean come on, you're riding on air!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_I'm still new to VW's. Whats the hype with this bag yard business? What is their site? Thanks guys

to be honest the latest fad. 
I've had one one VW on springs my 90 corrado (first vw), then I went to coils on every VW\Audi since (12 cars) , now bags. 
IF I had bags and management when the wife drives her car or mine would have saved me thousands of dollors in frontends ,spliters, bumpers , tires ,fenders and oil pans. 
*To me any fender gap is shameful. *but hey thats me , not you. 
now I had a 62 Imp and I wanted hydro's but never had the cash, now I do.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Installed VW mudflaps. Fronts were easy - just turn the wheels to get working room. Backs required removing wheels. I live on an unpaved road...










_Modified by mtdoragary at 3:45 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey jason we get it. i mean, i hate this as much as anyone but "you gotta pay to play" is what describes this. you lower the car? dont be mad when you hit a curb pullin up too close or rub a speed bump. i can relate with you on these roads though. especially after all this snow in VA. they are horrible. i'm actually really worried about the wheels gettin messed up i got ha ha b/c the are riding on some 35 sidewalls


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha ha what you talking bout willis?! haha you're a cool guy man...as for the BBS's...you spoiler you, lol not on yet b/c of the whole it might snow about to snow weather va is getting. but you're right. i'd hate to bend a wheel or whats really got me worried is the crappy roads and running a stiff suspension and thin tires, the rattles i'm due to get...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry doesnt excuse the B.B.S. drop! ha ha
and you have daytona's?! the sagitta wheels are sexy.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol bud is awesome though...but i had them in my hand...but yeah, i'd use the daytonas for winter too


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (mtdoragary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtdoragary* »_Installed VW mudflaps. Fronts were easy - just turn the wheels to get working room. Backs required removing wheels. I live on an unpaved road...









_Modified by mtdoragary at 3:45 PM 2-26-2010_

Sorry I should of been more clear. I am not new to air suspension or air cup kits. My other car has been on air for the past 3 years on many different setups. I just wanted to know what was so special about this brand since it is new to me.
Oh and I am with you on the fender gap thing. The lip of the wheel on my other car was never more then 2 fingers away from the fender. I look to drive around the same with with the CC so I am not an outcast in my own car club


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_ I just wanted to know what was so special about this brand since it is new to me. 
 Bagyard's are known for their great build quality, clearance for aggressive offsets (less bag to have the inner rim/tire rub against), and ability to go really really low, and be rebuilt. I think they all run Bilstein struts too... but don't quote me on that. They also work with a bunch of other houses to offer "custom" strut assemblies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If i wasn't such a static fan.. id go Bagyard before any other brand.


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice. Sounds pretty good. Thanks for the reply


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

went for a drive to get some


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*

tried to clean all the white paint form the fenderwells of the wife's passat after driving through freshly spilled paint the other night..
test fitted some 20's..i like...


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

picked mine up yesterday


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I enjoyed my new lower stance, cant wait to lower it a bit more in a few weeks.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_picked mine up yesterday









welcome to the dark side!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_
welcome to the dark side!

hehe thank you sir








I love this thing, it's just like my B6 4mo but BETTER







The seats are the twotone and I FINALLY got Dynaudio


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you got a 4motion? again, congrats sir. you'll love it more than the B6 i swear


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_you got a 4motion? again, congrats sir. you'll love it more than the B6 i swear

yup, sure did, I never thought I could but things came together perfectly yesterday and I did it







Got a really good deal and they were willing to trade me the RCD-510 for the stock 6cd/mp3 changer (older version, like in the mk5s) so I'm stoked now







Still can't believe it it's sitting in my driveway








It's an 09 with 11k on it, Iron Gray, two tone seats, Dynaudio, Adaptive Xenons, parktronic...everything, I even got 2 new keys with it (one for my fiance







)


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

thank you! I will, this weekend


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yup, sure did, I never thought I could but things came together perfectly yesterday and I did it







Still can't believe it it's sitting in my driveway








It's an 09 with 11k on it, Iron Gray, two tone seats, Dynaudio, Adaptive Xenons, parktronic...everything, I even got 2 new keys with it (one for my fiance







)

ha ha i'm slightly jealous. i should've waited around for a slightly used 4-Motion...but it was hard thinking of driving something "auto." i really like rowing through gears when driving and having control i guess. 
but the options the others have compared to the sport might have made the slushbox worth it...pics now!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Today to my CC?
I must have driven behind some dreaded rock-spewing vehicle going up to Chi-town 'cause...








I know it could be worse, I could have been rear ended by a Dodge Ram, hit a tree, been hit practically head on by a sleeping driver and then your air bags don't go off or any of the other forementioned things that have happened to CC 'texers here, but still......


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*

Eh that's just added character


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys must have it good out there. I have several rock chips on my hood already and a nice ding in my driver's side door. I even have clear bra!! Washington might as well have gravel roads with all the crap they put down, especially considering it has only snowed once in my area for only a few minutes!!!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Eh that's just added character









LOL, I guess so, but that's all the "character" I need or want at the moment!

_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_You guys must have it good out there. I have several rock chips on my hood already and a nice ding in my driver's side door. I even have clear bra!! Washington might as well have gravel roads with all the crap they put down, especially considering it has only snowed once in my area for only a few minutes!!!

Jeez, I'm gonna quit complaining, maybe it's not so bad here after all. And with that beautiful car of yours kdeering, that truly sucks!
Here I go again..


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one chip isnt bad? its a 2010 though..how many miles?! ha ha. 
i got a spot on my bumper that looks as if someone rubbed it with something. took the paint off! but i'll probably just get the R-Line front bumper...








as for chips? ha when the salt and sanded for that snow we got...man on man do have i have an **** ton of chips!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_one chip isnt bad? its a 2010 though..how many miles?! ha ha. 
i got a spot on my bumper that looks as if someone rubbed it with something. took the paint off! but i'll probably just get the R-Line front bumper...








as for chips? ha when the salt and sanded for that snow we got...man on man do have i have an **** ton of chips!









Wayne, you're right, one chip's not too bad, the car is 5 months old and has 3600 miles and went through a winter that was mild compared to yours even by Central Illinois standards and I guess that's the reason why! Nice to know we're heading into spring and no more salt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha yeah man. trust me it sucks. especially as particular as i am. but i guess a rock chip is better than a dent or a scratch...to me at least


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

jason, wow, that's a lot of road damage, so I guess I feel fortunate that this is all I've had so far. If only our CC's could ride suspended on a little cloud on America's decrepit road system, but I don't think that's gonna happen.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_Our roads in Montgomery County, Maryland suck. DC, too. Potholes everywhere now. I haven't blown a tire yet, which is good but I've come close.

Here in Illinois, Ray LaHood is trumpeting his $1.5 billion for high speed rail between Chicago & St. Louis (which will knock off an entire 29 minutes from what it is now), I say just fix the damn roads!


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*








[/QUOTE]
Wow...looks sick







how's the ride with the bags?
put votex pedals on mine today, finally worked out the dead pedal








and cranked it down two turns


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eos_turbo)*

eos_turbo: I like the chrome accent on the bottom portion of the grille, how did you do that? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_eos_turbo: I like the chrome accent on the bottom portion of the grille, how did you do that? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, it's fender trim. Looks OEM, exactly like 10' golf tdi lower grille


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah it actually looks pretty damn nice


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_
Is your interior trim OEM or painted? I didn't think the center stack was made in black.

It's sport trim, painted in vw uni black (no metallic) and three coats of clear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_
Thanks, it's fender trim. Looks OEM, exactly like 10' golf tdi lower grille









Totally OEM! Definitely have some unique mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

I personally washed it by hand for the 1st time since i bought my CC. Now i have to decide if i want rims.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (SellySel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SellySel* »_I personally washed it by hand for the 1st time since i bought my CC. Now i have to decide if i want rims. 

It was a good day to do that in the Midwest today, 64 here. I'm getting antsy to do the same, have not washed mine by hand since late November. I did wand it off during the winter as many as 3 times a week and it looks pretty darn good.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Costy)*

Made my appointment to get my FKs put on. Can't wait! Its been a looong time since I've been in an un-lowered car hah... I've been getting nose bleeds







expect a pic or two... But more when all the pieces arrive


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bout time! ^^^


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I pumped a full tank of Chevron 93 with Techron,


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ROCKnRLR)*

Ordered my new wheels


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Installed my new Euro badge with Wolfsburg crest on grille..


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_bout time! ^^^








i know! I wonder how low i can go before having to worry about banging axle or a notch. Not going to notch the CC!!!


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Dropped off the car at the dealership for the new car courtesy inspection and 5K oil change.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ROCKnRLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCKnRLR* »_Dropped off the car at the dealership for the new car courtesy inspection and 5K oil change.

So you're paying for that oil change since its at 5k and not 10k? Let us know how much it was at your dealership! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*

Just an iphone shot of the current stance, going lower next weekend.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha ha! this is awesome! hey roy, he she settled anymore? i'm going to get another measurement tomorrow...and congrats on getting wheels. 
also, Roy and Jaron, April 11th they are doing a Skyline cruise. i think VW is in on it as usual. you guys going?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Got a detail last night and meeting up with Mike for a photo shoot tonight! Car is looking shiny!!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_Got a detail last night and meeting up with Mike for a photo shoot tonight! Car is looking shiny!!

sounds legit


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (fookerbob)*

put on my seventh coat of blackfire wet diamond sealant. the paint is slicker than cat gut. getting plenty of stares in traffic.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*grille badge*

Let's see if i can attach this pic







Well, cut and paste doesn't woek. And there's no upload button, so I guess not.


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_So you're paying for that oil change since its at 5k and not 10k? Let us know how much it was at your dealership! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can't report on the oil change cost. Service adviser told me to pick up the car and come back to pay on Monday.


----------



## cc3.6 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ROCKnRLR)*

installed this:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ha ha ha! this is awesome! hey roy, he she settled anymore? i'm going to get another measurement tomorrow...and congrats on getting wheels. 
also, Roy and Jaron, April 11th they are doing a Skyline cruise. i think VW is in on it as usual. you guys going?

I'll be in Miami that weekend dude. I'll be down sometime this summer.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn really!? well, you doing H20 this year? i mean, i'm sure Bud will get you 2 to come down to one of our little GTG's too eventually anyway


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_damn really!? well, you doing H20 this year? i mean, i'm sure Bud will get you 2 to come down to one of our little GTG's too eventually anyway
 You Virginia guys... wish i was closer... i want in the cute clique


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I'll be in Miami that weekend dude. I'll be down sometime this summer.

When are you coming to Miami?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ROCKnRLR)*

Wayne I am considering h2o never been need to go just a busy spring/summer is already in the works.

_Quote, originally posted by *ROCKnRLR* »_
When are you coming to Miami?

I'll be in south beach 4/8-4/11 no CC just hanging with friends.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ You Virginia guys... wish i was closer... i want in the cute clique









ha ha what an ass







I mean, you're welcome to come down anytime sir. we dont discriminate on what state your from










_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Wayne I am considering h2o never been need to go just a busy spring/summer is already in the works.

yeah H20 is going to be fun. i know i'm going for sure. and probably gonna show the car b/c its fun that way. you get a good spot inside to park


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

If I go I will definitely show the car


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_If I go I will definitely show the car

word...forum braggin rights on the line LOL








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_
ha ha what an ass







I mean, you're welcome to come down anytime sir. we dont discriminate on what state your from








 Might have to take a road trip down south with some PA guys this summer. Ill bring the







hahaha


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

Get on passatworld an go to snorkfest in June I think is the date all passat party.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

are CC's still considered Passats?! remember, they dropped the Passat sir name ha ha!
btw, what did i do today!? finally got around to running the Satellite wire from the trunk to the front of the car. kinda a PITA. got the wire under the dash for now. gotta run it up to the radio still...then found out the factory connector doesnt hook to the new Sat cable in the trunk!


_Modified by crazywayne311 at 11:57 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## mawazo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ROCKnRLR)*

I just had my courtesy check and asked the dealer to change the oil. They charged $70ºº (ouch).


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats about right for an oil change. when i bought my MKIV GLI, i took it in for its first Oil change...i thought i was going to get a deal too b/c i got a coupon saying $10 off. after taxes it was like $52! thats when i found out VW started using Synthetic in the 1.8T...A LOT cheaper to do it yourself these days really


----------



## intheboost (Mar 21, 2010)

Detailed the heck out of ours!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4813016


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (intheboost)*

dbadged and wash... cant wait for my goodies to arrive next week


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (MKippen)*

took a picture


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Debadged the trunk. Surfed the interwebs for wheels and suspension parts.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

picked up a OEM VW bottle opener


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Finally got it tinted. 20%


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheRodfather)*

I was informed the new wheels will be here by thursday!!!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

first day in preschool, err I mean service


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks good under the flourescents, nice color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*

thank you


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thank you









What were you having done? Sorry for being nosy!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*

when I bought the car for some reason the carpet tie down (Round thingy attached to the car's carpet) was missing from the driver side, just one of them so they were checking it out and had to order it for me








I like how they told me that being a trim piece it might not be covered by the warranty








I said listen man, I bought more cars here than I can remember, I'm pretty sure the excellent sales team will take care of me








I mean they swapped me a free RCD510 for the old premium 7 unit


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks nice Sebas! Lot of Iron Greys popping up lately... love the color.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I like how they told me that being a trim piece it might not be covered by the warranty








I said listen man, I bought more cars here than I can remember, I'm pretty sure the excellent sales team will take care of me








I mean they swapped me a free RCD510 for the old premium 7 unit









Good for you putting your foot down...I mean geez, how much was that really gonna cost them?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*

thanks Snow








Exactly my thoughts Costy


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

How did you convince them to swap out the radios? I have the premium 7 and would certainly like the upgrade.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_How did you convince them to swap out the radios? I have the premium 7 and would certainly like the upgrade.

I traded in my mk6 GTI and it had the same stereo (RCD510) so I joked about getting me my radio into the CC







Well being a long time customer (bought a few cars there, brought them customers), the used car sales manager walked into his office and came out with a brand new unit that he had from another car in which they installed RNS510 (navi) and he was keeping it thinking it will be useful one day







And oh boy was it useful, TO ME that is


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I've only bought one other car from my dealer and it was 11 yrs ago, the last vw I had. I do all my own maintenance because I'm a cheap b****** so the service guy doesn't know me either. Oh well.....


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigmikeo)*

I feel like being a tease
Warning, crappy exposure adjusted noisy iphone pic
















I am working on new centercaps, the ones raderwerks sent the original owner do not fit. If anyone knows where I can find 3inch centercaps let me know.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 9:24 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

^nice choice man! Centercaps in sizes like that are a beotch to find! Ive been searching for a VW set for mine for months







Can't wait to see some better pics.. this weekend cough cough


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

Ha yeah, I havent seen it well in the light yet since I finished up as it was getting dark and getting ready to rain. I need to see if I need to lower it anymore this weekend then the obligatory photoshoot will occur.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah crappy photos dont count for anything...







you can try to go lower roy, but i'll go lower than your lower ha ha ha


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Hey my wheels are on and thats all the proof I need HA. I'll only rock the lower battle until i cant get into my parking lot at work.


----------



## MNLCC (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*








http://www.facebook.com/martin.lenta?ref=profile#!/photo.php?pid=3490955&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=505416805&id=777154840


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (MNLCC)*

Linking facebook pics doesnt work very well and you have to put the link between the ][ section.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

edit, i tried to help him...i didnt know facebook photos didnt link
btw, do you rub on the ground or speedbumps now roy?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

After I first lowered on K-sports, I checked the ones at work, I have an inch of clearance so if I go really slow I am fine. If I go as low as I plan to in the rear Ill be doing the 45 degree angle crawl haha.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_yeah crappy photos dont count for anything...







you can try to go lower roy, but i'll go lower than your lower ha ha ha 
You guys... haha i already threw out my helper springs and rear collars on my FKs


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha well, i rub everynowandthen







just so everyone knows, i'm not trying to be the **** of the walk...just joshing these guys. sure you guys know that right? lol


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

I need to get my spacers back from my buddy. If I turn the wheel far enough I can hear it rubbing fender liner and I reach up and the wheel is like 3mm from the strut haha.
Wayne you should being such a cocky bastard on the internet


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Wayne you should being such a cocky bastard on the internet










that really made my night. our forum kicks so much ass sometimes. i just need to get my damn spacers!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ha ha well, i rub everynowandthen







just so everyone knows, i'm not trying to be the **** of the walk...just joshing these guys. sure you guys know that right? lol
jks all around hah. So how's the rubbing... not bad i'm guessing? What are you at now fender to ground at all 4 corners? I'm planning on just tucking a lil tire all corners... not going to slam the hell out of this car. I have no frame notching plans


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, i'll have to get some measurements tomorrow before it rains...as for the rubbing, i meant the ground! ha ha backin out my dads driveway the other day i scooped up some rocks


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

i put a k&n drop in filter today. hoping it wasn't a waste of money.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hmm, i'll have to get some measurements tomorrow before it rains...as for the rubbing, i meant the ground! ha ha backin out my dads driveway the other day i scooped up some rocks








Nice... post them measurements up when ya do it! I need to just make sure i'm lower







Have you checked out the front fender liners? I was looking at them the other day and they look like a pain compared to the MKV ones. For some reason i feel like i'll need to trim them?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you're talkin about the how meet with the fender? then yes, whats up with that?! instead of coming straight down to the fender, they come down an inch away from the actually fender and then make a right angle towards it. is that what you're talkin about? its like they were too cheap to make the right fender linings so they used the Jetta ones or something.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Ha I agree on the liners, Ill be going a bit lower tonight. Ill post up measurements and maybe some pics when I am done. I was going to put my spacers back on by even at my current ride height I would have to roll the fronts and pull the liners because of that stupid lip. Currently the rim sits about 3mm from the strut


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

again, hopefully my stuff arrives tomorrow or tuesday. wont have things on and ready til the weekend but i SHOULD be good to go come this weekend


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_if you're talkin about the how meet with the fender? then yes, whats up with that?! instead of coming straight down to the fender, they come down an inch away from the actually fender and then make a right angle towards it. is that what you're talkin about? its like they were too cheap to make the right fender linings so they used the Jetta ones or something. 
yeah exactly what i'm talking about! It looks horrible... i'm honestly a little scared i'm going to rub like a mofo on lock to lock







I really don't want to trim them... but maybe i can have my technician buddy at VW work something out.
Roy, def get some picks and measurements if you can. I'm sure curious about clearance and fitment. My stuff will be on next weekend now... so i might just lower a little for now.. and slam when i figure out if i'm going to run spacers.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

honestly, i'm either going to have to wait to see what happens...i know i'm going to rub something though.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

Sadly I won't be adjusting tonight no garage space at my dads. I rub a little on lock but I mean you'll never be driving fast at lock so the rubbing will be minimal.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Washed, waxed and dressed the tires... and waitin on some goodies!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (RafaGolfBr)*

Just got my KW coilovers installed


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Sadly I won't be adjusting tonight no garage space at my dads. I rub a little on lock but I mean you'll never be driving fast at lock so the rubbing will be minimal. 
Oh man... you have no idea how i drive! I kid.. you're right... I'm just happy i'm not running poke and stretched tires now because I won't have to worry about "catching" the fender and pulling it in when reversing. THAT sucks!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

I did have to pull a piece of my plastic undercarriage cover off since I bottomed out going to my dads, not sure why he has to live off a mile long crappy gravel road, may have to buy a beater to go visit him.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Here is how she currently sits. I did measurements but after looking through the pics noticed I wasnt on the very level ground.





All pics are clickable for larger versions.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn looks good roy. whats the et and width of those bad boys again? and you said you rub at full lock right?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

I do just a little bit. The wheels are 19x8.5 ET45 with 235/35/19 tire.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Roy... looks on point man! You level at all corners? Or is it a slight forward rake? Can't tell from the pics. Either way looks dope. Now go get measurements







haha


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

slight forward rake but once I get everything where I want it it will be more level. Currently the front are just under 25inches and the rears, which are uneven, are at 24 3/4 and 25. The rears Id like to sit at about 24 the fronts around 24 1/2.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_The rears Id like to sit at about 24 the fronts around 24 1/2.
 That's about what I was thinking for mine... however i do normally prefer a slight "rake" on cars where the rear fender is lower than the front. If you don't... faux-reverse rake! lol and reverse rake is horrid and inexcusable impo!!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

drove it in hard rain, gotta love 4motion







I really missed this confidence when I had my GTI


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ That's about what I was thinking for mine... however i do normally prefer a slight "rake" on cars where the rear fender is lower than the front. If you don't... faux-reverse rake! lol and reverse rake is horrid and inexcusable impo!!









Yeah Ill be rocking the faux reverse rake since the rears will be a little lower but the body will be close if not level.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Yeah Ill be rocking the faux reverse rake since the rears will be a little lower but the body will be close if not level.
It's all good. Everyone has their pref's when it comes to stance. She is looking good currently... i'd love to see a completely square side shot on level ground to gauge just how much rake i'll need to be at equal rim to fender measurements


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

I have one but the lighting sucks so its hard to tell really. Plus as I said I found the ground I was on wasnt really as level as I thought.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

shooting for 24 roy? good luck. lol still no package today...so no spacers yet...damn you FedEx/UPS!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Got my grille removed - getting the license plate bracket filled/painted.
Also getting my GC kit painted at the same time


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i got nothing...but on another note, new map pack for CODMF2!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_.but on another note, new map pack for CODMF2!
dudeeeeee... i'm a little







over it! The new maps are great.. but crash and overgrown!!!??? It might just be me and people i know.. but those were 2 of the most hated maps! ugh And what were the rumors of the new game modes like "thermonuclear war" and new perks and weapons... i was expecting all that for ~$20







/off-topic-rant


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

AMG's look nice...are you keeping the 3 pointed star center caps.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kaysid)*

Nope waiting to hear back on some blank center caps and I know of an ebay auction for some vinyl VW emblems that will fit perfectly.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_dudeeeeee... i'm a little







over it! The new maps are great.. but crash and overgrown!!!??? It might just be me and people i know.. but those were 2 of the most hated maps! ugh And what were the rumors of the new game modes like "thermonuclear war" and new perks and weapons... i was expecting all that for ~$20







/off-topic-rant

sorry this isnt CC related...however, i did rush home in the CC...so that counts...
but yeah i never played the first one so these maps are new to me. not sure about the perks and weapons yet...i got too mad and quit after 30 minutes...ha ha


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Roy, what set up are you running for your suspension? I just installed these wheels this past weekend and my back ones rub a little on big bumps...did that ever happen to you?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (UAGLEBA)*

Which wheels? the MB AMG reps? I am currently running k-sports and havent had any rubbing issues, in the rear that is


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

you girls should take this to IM, you've turned this into a chitchat thread


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sebasEuRo)*

Realized I f'd up some lighting work I did over the weekend







Back to the drawing board for this weekend.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

That sucks, I may have found the LEDs I am going to use for the final version of my LED lights.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_That sucks, I may have found the LEDs I am going to use for the final version of my LED lights.
ooo nice! I've been waiting on you for a finished LED DRL solution


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, my Sat extension cable came in as well as MY SPACERS! now i have to go buy a jack so i can do work!
probably buying that tomorrow and gettin a test fit friday afternoon


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hmm, my Sat extension cable came in as well as MY SPACERS! now i have to go buy a jack so i can do work!
probably buying that tomorrow and gettin a test fit friday afternoon









About Time Wayne!!! lol Installing my Billy Boat Downpipe next Wed!!!! Stage 2 is looking pretty LEGIT!!!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*

ran over a freshly stoned and tarred pothole







now i have like 100 little specks of tar all down my right side!! ahhhhh


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i wish i had the funds to go straight to stage 2 right now...i miss the feeling of that 2.0T powah! how the Billy Boat look? do they still make APR's exhaust? i'm jealous now...are you going to dyno the CC after the DP?
dude, you better get that crap off your car this afternoon dude! trust me, the longer you leave it the WORSE it gets


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

I hate that "cold tar" mix crap. All it does is make a mess and the whole just comes back. Worthless. Wayne your wheels one yet?....... How about now?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha glad to get some laughs today! up, nope not yet! i gotta go buy a low profile jack. ha ha i was borrowing one and had to give it back so...picking that up tonight probably...then tomorrow if i didnt have to go look at kayaks, i'd do it then. my wheel date is set for Saturday. i know, i made that teaser like a year it ago it seems lol


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ i know, i made that teaser like a year it ago it seems lol


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

Today I bought my CC .. nice to join the club!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_The anticipation is killing me. 


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_

















YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST! but to be honest, i feel like a total douche b/c its really been over a month since i was supposed to put them on...i'm such a tease whore, but full of fail too


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

^^^ all good brother







I just got the confirmation from my mechanic that my FKs will get done this Sat. So expect a lil sneak peek guys, not going to show off until everything else is on and painted







Wayne and Roy... watch out... no helpers front, no collars in the rear. Well that or i see it's too low and i puss out hahaha


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, i'm anticipating being too low with the 19's...and doing a lil rubbing. but i'll know for sure saturday


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

I need slimmer tires to go lower in the front







I could increase the negative camber but I dont wanna.
The rear on the other hand I every intention of dropping lower and when I get an alignment having them leave it with a degree of negative camber or two back there.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (TurboYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboYo* »_Today I bought my CC .. nice to join the club!

Welcome aboard TurboYo! Now give us the specs of the purchase, color, model, interior and pics if you got 'em!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: (Costy)*

Island Grey, 6spd manual, sport, black/black int, protection + package .. its all stock so no pics for now







.. already looking for someone who can do some vag-com magic for me here in Miami to get a few tweaks in today..


_Modified by TurboYo at 11:53 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (TurboYo)*

Spring cleaning!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i wish i had the funds to go straight to stage 2 right now...i miss the feeling of that 2.0T powah! how the Billy Boat look? do they still make APR's exhaust? i'm jealous now...are you going to dyno the CC after the DP?

Whats up Wayne?!?! So the Billy Boat is stinkin nice man! Hands down nice welds overall and good craftsmanship. Billy Boat stop making APR's stuff because Billy Boat Boat wanted APR to use their Cat Back and APR wanted to use Corsa...So now APR's stuff is all Corsa...Corsa is nice but hecka expensive!!! For the price I got the Billy Boat DP it was well worth it!!! 
Considering a DYNO and maybe a lil right up but work has been killing me so maybe in the next month or so. Now hurry up and get your wheels man!!!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (G-ReaL)*

Smoked my turn signals yesterday. I love how they look on a black car. Changes the whole front end. I will try to take some pics today at some point.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_
Whats up Wayne?!?! So the Billy Boat is stinkin nice man! Hands down nice welds overall and good craftsmanship. Billy Boat stop making APR's stuff because Billy Boat Boat wanted APR to use their Cat Back and APR wanted to use Corsa...So now APR's stuff is all Corsa...Corsa is nice but hecka expensive!!! For the price I got the Billy Boat DP it was well worth it!!! 
Considering a DYNO and maybe a lil right up but work has been killing me so maybe in the next month or so. Now hurry up and get your wheels man!!!









cool info! i'm a big APR fanboi and didnt know that Corsa makes all their stuff now. i had the Stealth Turboback on my MKV and freaking loved it!
anyway, ripped my interior up yesterday and reran the Sat extension cable. DONE! Sat finally works. 
as of right now, i am 5 min away from stepping outside to put the wheels on








btw, my measurements as of yesterday were 24 1/2 front and 24 3/4 rear. and i'm only 2 1/2 inches from the ground at the lowest point on the car lol


_Modified by crazywayne311 at 7:55 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_
btw, my measurements as of yesterday were 24 1/2 front and 24 3/4 rear. and i'm only 2 1/2 inches from the ground at the lowest point on the car lol


Nice I want that in the front but 24 in the rear then I am hands off. Need to get 24 on the rear pass side with a half tank of gas.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, wheels are on. i shoulda got 225's...damn it! so...i'm either going to get 225's or rub i guess. its not too bad. lol! i hate rubbing but it looks so damn good! 
so anyone local to VA need 235/35/19's?! have like 10miles on them LOL!
but i have about 3/4 tank of gas and no tools for my work in the trunk so, i'm sure once i put my electrical stuff in there...a bit worried. i might have to go up 1/4 all around but for now she sits as mentioned above...
sneak peek


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Im wishing I had 225s as well, have to destroy the sumis first.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah i dont think i'm going to waste the tires...i thought about maybe seeing if someone local needed new 19's...order the 225's and sell them the 235's...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

My tires are previously used so they dont have a whole lot of tread left anyways, just saving up some cash until they die, I want to put better tires on the 17s as well but that can wait.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

FINALLY got the wheels, tires and coils on. et 35 19x8 Holstens... 225/35 FK452s... FK highsports with almost 2" to still go down.
Had to raise it ~1/2" all around after initial install last night... i was hitting axel on big dips







Oh well, it should settle down about that 1/2" after a week... i'll just deal if it keeps smacking









24-1/4 - 21-3/8" all around less than 24hrs installed. No rubbing at all. Fronts need a spacer, but with no rubbing... i might just pass and say f' the super flushness. Here's a little sneak peak before i get the lighting stuff on and other parts painted. I'll do a full shoot when everything's done in a few weeks.
Quick crappy iPhone pic a few mins ago...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

man your wheels look good! all of us East coasters are going to have to have a GTG and do a photoshoot


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Thanks Wayne! She's getting there. I'll play with the stance over the next few weeks and get her dialed in proper. I was going to run a set of Bentley Continental gts... but i'm glad i went with the monos... big slab of metal really works with the lines of the CC. 
Some proper shots of all of us would be dope! The Right Coast is coming on strong now in the CC game


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

Looks good, a buddy of mine was trying to get me to get a pie plate style wheel.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_Thanks Wayne! She's getting there. I'll play with the stance over the next few weeks and get her dialed in proper. I was going to run a set of Bentley Continental gts... but i'm glad i went with the monos... big slab of metal really works with the lines of the CC. 
Some proper shots of all of us would be dope! The Right Coast is coming on strong now in the CC game









i think the Bentleys woulda looked pretty damn good as well. but really, what you got here in your teaser looks good. we need to see some more shots of the whole car though lol. yeah i gotta do some calling tomorrow. i might just buy a set of 12mm and sell the 15mm if they cant take them back...i want to be down where you are son!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

We watched Iron Man at every stop light on the way to my families house lol


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ i might just buy a set of 12mm and sell the 15mm if they cant take them back...i want to be down where you are son!
 Do it! I'd rather be lower with no rubbing than super flush and riding higher or rubbing non-stop. I have to admit though... the CC has an UNBELIEVABLE appearance when slammed! The chopped windows and low roof height just give it a long, low and sleek vibe.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

I agree when lowered the car looks so much longer. Such a great sleek look.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

GC kit is a go.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

Man, i really wanted a GC kit... but after throwing on the FKs... there is no way that would last more than a week on my car







Looks great though man!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

ok so i have realized after raising the car in the rear just 1/4...i have to look elsewhere for a change. i'm missing paint on both rear fenders!








so now i that leaves 2 options, 12mm spacer which "should" solve it or new tires...yeah i'm going to try the 12mm spacer idea first....oh well i'll touch it up and no one will ever know lol


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks good guys


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mkippen, btw, i'm jealous of your Votex kit...


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I haven't done anything today, but over the past week I installed on my CC sport an K & N intake and just a nice set of Xenon 8000K bulbs. Looking to chip, but can't find one for anything under $550.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_I dropped mine off at the spa for an interior and exterior detail. Plugging The Carriage House Auto Salon in Rockville, MD. They are crazy expensive but do impeccable work.
If you're in the area I'd highly recommend them.

Getting mine done in a few weeks, need to make the black paint shine.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

rode around to and from work on my bumpstops







Guess i have more trimming to do this weekend lol bummer


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

took a cruise with some fellas...of course this was a pic waiting to happen. didnt even notice the sign til after i stopped i swear


















_Modified by crazywayne311 at 6:14 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Going to the Christmas store in April? Wayne you really are crazy









Somewhere I have an old picture of a street somewhere between Columbus and Norwalk Ohio that says "No low Vehicles". I took a picture with it and my truck.
I also drove Columbus to Cleveland, back to Columbus then to Washington DC and back. In all I saw 6 CC's in 1100 miles of driving.


_Modified by bigmikeo at 6:57 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we were in historic Smithfield...sure you've heard of it...Smithfield, VA? Ham capital of the world? smithfield foods? world record holder for largest ham biscuit?! 
ha ha but yeah, its a christmas store at christmas time but an antique store the rest of the year


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Actually no I've never heard of them







I have heard of several of the companies they own, now that I've looked them up. All hail Ham.
Who says you don't learn something new everyday?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah well, there ya go! ha ha yeah, we took the ferry across the historic James River...sure you learned about that river...and williamsburg...so much history here dude


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

i finally took a pic of my intake


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (supermatt7001)*

You have to host the pic you cant post it from your email.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

how do u do that i have tried everything and only from the email does it show a pic in the preview


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (supermatt7001)*

These links will help you out

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...=Host
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...cture


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 12:17 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Thanks a lot. this is what it looks like


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i havent really done anything...but just got word my 10mm spacers are on their way...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Ordered some VW centercaps that should fit my wheels.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^nice


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Ordered some VW centercaps that should fit my wheels.
aw lucky! I'm still looking sorting out options.. cant find crap! Might have to resort to VW stickers


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_aw lucky! I'm still looking sorting out options.. cant find crap! Might have to resort to VW stickers









What size are yours?


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

Smoked it...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

I was in Tucson last week when a guy with a new Camry with smoked tails, stopped at a red light, got rear ended. I think it totalled the car and caused some injuries to him and his passenger.
Does the smoking of tail lights on the CCs cause the lights to be less visible like the Camry's were?
I know that at night they are fairly visible but when the sun is hitting them, they are all but invisible, even with the brake lights on. That was the case with the Camry.
I do like how they look though.
David <><


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

doesn't matter arizona drivers are all idiots. I wouldn't run blacked out tail lights around here ever.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

Turned off DRL


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Had a custom exhaust installed. Magnaflow muffler and resonator coupled to my APR downpipe. Nice aggressive low note with plenty of growl when you get on it. No drone at all when cruising, but a bit loud when you get on it. Going to do some decoupling on the muffler when I get back from travel to help with vibration.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (kdeering)*

I swapped back to my MRR HR2s and they shall stay.








Now I need to go lower










_Modified by Veedubin02 at 8:49 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_ 
Now I need to go lower
 you and me both brother


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I swapped back to my MRR HR2s and they shall stay.








Now I need to go lower











_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ you and me both brother









dont you SOB's forget about me! ha ha


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

double post b/c obviously its slow this weekend....swapped out my 15mm spacers for 12mm and put the 10mm in the front. rubbing is 90% gone. ONLY in hard cornering...so now i gotta decide if i like where i'm at or lower she goes


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

hahaha wayne, you are crazy brother. Most of the rubbing is gone now, so I think I'm going to lower it more








you get a whole six pack for that:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (MBH)*

Hardwired neons and radar
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4853697


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

Currently spray tinting my clear lenses in preparation for the LEDs.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MBH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBH* »_hahaha wayne, you are crazy brother. Most of the rubbing is gone now, so I think I'm going to lower it more








you get a whole six pack for that:












































ha ha thanks man! yeah well, its actually rubbing just in the front still. but i went from the 12 to a 10mm...the fender lining wasnt that bad from the rubbing to begin so i'm not too worried. ha ha i might be headed to PA soon so beer would be sweet


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

two days ago I got my tint film from RafaGolfBr to tint the tails R-line style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (Ween2010)*

Me too! I tried installing the tint the day I got it and failed miserably. I don't think I have the patience for it so I ended up tinting the reflectors and saving the rest for my spare amber turn signals. O well I'll try again someday.


_Modified by DahlbackRSI at 2:56 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (DahlbackRSI)*

Went to the dealer today and had them apply the Ressist All paint and leather protection. Paid $250.00 with a 7 year warranty.











_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 4:18 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Getting new speakers, amp and sub installed along with dynomat throughout. When I get back from travel I'm gonna have a 9500 installed (fuzzbuster) and see Dion about a rear swaybar and some spacers for the front wheels!


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Put on my shiny new "I support TX State Troopers" sticker.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (DahlbackRSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DahlbackRSI* »_Me too! I tried installing the tint the day I got it and failed miserably. I don't think I have the patience for it so I ended up tinting the reflectors and saving the rest for my spare amber turn signals. O well I'll try again someday.

_Modified by DahlbackRSI at 2:56 PM 4-22-2010_

Oh no, now I'm worried. What went wrong?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_
ha ha thanks man! yeah well, its actually rubbing just in the front still. but i went from the 12 to a 10mm...the fender lining wasnt that bad from the rubbing to begin so i'm not too worried. ha ha i might be headed to PA soon so beer would be sweet

For sure wayne! I'm in the pittsburgh area, so let me know if you're swinging through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just a warning: my IM's never seem to work on here unless I open them myself


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (IAHCC4MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAHCC4MOTION* »_Went to the dealer today and had them apply the Ressist All paint and leather protection. Paid $250.00 with a 7 year warranty.










_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 4:18 AM 4-23-2010_

Looks nice with the exception of the pin stripe. Have them remove that eye sore and you'll be golden! It ruins the natural lines of the car


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (caj1)*

I actually had the dealer put the stripe on, it's a two tone cream to match the cornsilk interior. I like the look.









_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 9:24 AM 4-23-2010_


_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 2:00 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (IAHCC4MOTION)*

It doesnt flow with the lines of the car, at all though?


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (IAHCC4MOTION)*

LOVE the pinstripe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (08VWEGG)*

I made some more progress on the LED project.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Installing my new 19" wheels and Goodyear tires tonight at NGB here in NoVA. Now I get to figure out when I get there in the wheels are TPMS compatible and what type of lug nuts my wheel takes. Never knew there were so many damn details to just installing a new wheel... GEESH!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

All wheels are compatible, you need the special valve stems with the TPMS sensors on them.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

sold our 19's today...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

havent done anything lately....but yesterday, a huge ass rock hit my side mirror so hard that i jumped in my seat and it chipped the paint pretty damn good...F SUVS!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Cleaned the SHIZNITS out of my car... inside a complete clean + seat care, engine bay clean-up, and wash + Wax for the outside... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_havent done anything lately....but yesterday, a huge ass rock hit my side mirror so hard that i jumped in my seat and it chipped the paint pretty damn good...F SUVS!

.... and F rocks too!
I feel your pain Wayne!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

ha ha thanks....yeah i was driving with the windows down enjoying the weather and then WHAM! i literally jumped out the seat. i thought something was broken!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

little pic from yesterday at lunch


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC ? (EvoVEnto)*

Smoked my tail lights R-line style using film. Only did the inner ones so far. Working my way up to tackling the larger, more curved outer ones. So far, so good.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Evo that's looking really nice man got any more pics of the whip?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally got rid of those god awful stock all season tires and installed a set of Conti Extreme Contact DW summer tires.. Unbelievable difference in handling, steering response and road noise. Highly recommended


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*

we picked our CC up from the dealership... been waiting about 9 weeks for her to be made then shipped. so excited to have it home... now to drop it about 1.5 inches, swap out the amber for clear blinkers and find some nice tips... not liking the tips that were on the CC in the dealer showroom. spend the money and weld the f-ers on. it looks so much better than a wrenched on jobber it's a beautiful vehicle don't cheapen it with that crap VWofA -are you listening???

we had Jason Good at Fade to Black put on the front clear bra with trailing edge wheel openings and mirror covers, tinted the windows to 35% when the car was delivered. Thayer VW in MI is pretty good...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

MagyarCC...so that must have been you yesterday at VIR then...
since it was late last night....yesterday drove to VIR (Virginia International Raceway) for the Bosch 250 
it was the Rolex Series and Continental Series with APR GTI's and the S4
also to start the day was the TDI Cup. wow what an experience. got to go into the VW Garage and watch them prep all the TDI cars. go to see all the tuners getting the cars prepped up closer and personal. Talked to a WHOLE bunch of VWoA people...who really admired my car a lot btw







one of which said he was the head marketing director for VW DE ha ha. and he REALLY liked my CC. i tried to trade him the CC for his brand new Touareg TDI in black!
also talked to a lot of hot VW chicks working the show! maui wowie! ha ha
won some sweet VW swag and got to talk to APR for a bit with Bud. 
i also harassed Bud all day b/c it was awesome. thanks for the ticket Bud. it was a blast. 
oh yeah the official pace car of VIR's races yesterday...


















_Modified by crazywayne311 at 4:36 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

So I installed my Billy Boat Downpipe (Same as A3, GLI/GTI MK5) and officially went STAGE 2 with APR!! Just a little bit louder under heavy load but stock when cruising. Its a Challenge to keep 2nd gear from not Spinning now








Here are two pics of the Downpipe:



















_Modified by G-ReaL at 8:00 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

sounds like a perfect day, only i'd be checking out the hot VW guys


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_MagyarCC...so that must have been you yesterday at VIR then...
since it was late last night....yesterday drove to VIR (Virginia International Raceway) for the Bosch 250 
it was the Rolex Series and Continental Series with APR GTI's and the S4
also to start the day was the TDI Cup. wow what an experience. got to go into the VW Garage and watch them prep all the TDI cars. go to see all the tuners getting the cars prepped up closer and personal. Talked to a WHOLE bunch of VWoA people...who really admired my car a lot btw







one of which said he was the head marketing director for VW DE ha ha. and he REALLY liked my CC. i tried to trade him the CC for his brand new Touareg TDI in black!
also talked to a lot of hot VW chicks working the show! maui wowie! ha ha
won some sweet VW swag and got to talk to APR for a bit with Bud. 
i also harassed Bud all day b/c it was awesome. thanks for the ticket Bud. it was a blast. 
oh yeah the official pace car of VIR's races yesterday...

















_Modified by crazywayne311 at 4:36 PM 4-25-2010_

Yeah! That was me! Were you in the black CC? I didn't hang out long around the VW corral though, we had VIP passes for the VW tent, so we ate and drank ALL day ahnging out with the drivers and the VW ladies. This was one of the best times I've had at a car event. We also met Patrick Dempsey (80's actor from Loverboy and Can't Buy me Love and more recently Made of Honor and Sweet Home Alabama and Grey's Anatomy) Cool guy. Drove the piss out of his tuned Mazda in the Conti Race. 
Wish I had hung out more around the VW folks that cruised up. Met John, the owner of the NGP in Lorton, cool guy!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah that was me in the black CC. i figured whoever the CC owner was, and was on the forum, they'd be like...oh look its crazywayne! ha ha but yeah that was me. damn how'd you get the passes? i wish mine were VIP but then again, i was fine since Bud hooked me up. which mazda was he driving? i heard he was supposed to be there. but yes, the VW girls were hot! get any numbers?! ha ha i'm going again next year though for sure. good times.
i got to meet a handful of people too. all the NGP guys saw me chilling by the CC and came over to talk about it with me. Some of the APR guys came by and checked it out in the corral too. i met the Head Marketing Director for VW DE and he was in love with my car. while i was parking my car trying to get my tickets, friend of mine said that there were 6 people with VWoA gettin there VIP passes and all they did was talk about my car in line! ha ha so i was happy with her first showing lol
but next year some of you guys in VA should roll


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_yeah that was me in the black CC. i figured whoever the CC owner was, and was on the forum, they'd be like...oh look its crazywayne! ha ha but yeah that was me. damn how'd you get the passes? i wish mine were VIP but then again, i was fine since Bud hooked me up. which mazda was he driving? i heard he was supposed to be there. but yes, the VW girls were hot! get any numbers?! ha ha i'm going again next year though for sure. good times.
i got to meet a handful of people too. all the NGP guys saw me chilling by the CC and came over to talk about it with me. Some of the APR guys came by and checked it out in the corral too. i met the Head Marketing Director for VW DE and he was in love with my car. while i was parking my car trying to get my tickets, friend of mine said that there were 6 people with VWoA gettin there VIP passes and all they did was talk about my car in line! ha ha so i was happy with her first showing lol
but next year some of you guys in VA should roll

Thats awesome dude. Its fun driving a head turner. I was down in blacksburg and noticed people taking pics of my car while tailgating and I had a dude in an MKIII take a video of me driving by him on 81 haha. Sounds like the VIR was a good time.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_yeah that was me in the black CC. i figured whoever the CC owner was, and was on the forum, they'd be like...oh look its crazywayne! ha ha but yeah that was me. damn how'd you get the passes? i wish mine were VIP but then again, i was fine since Bud hooked me up. which mazda was he driving? i heard he was supposed to be there. but yes, the VW girls were hot! get any numbers?! ha ha i'm going again next year though for sure. good times.
i got to meet a handful of people too. all the NGP guys saw me chilling by the CC and came over to talk about it with me. Some of the APR guys came by and checked it out in the corral too. i met the Head Marketing Director for VW DE and he was in love with my car. while i was parking my car trying to get my tickets, friend of mine said that there were 6 people with VWoA gettin there VIP passes and all they did was talk about my car in line! ha ha so i was happy with her first showing lol
but next year some of you guys in VA should roll

Damn, wish I wasn't so anxious to go see the races, I should have hung out around the corral more. Oh well, next year. That was a L O N G F'ing drive to get there though! Need to get me a radar detector detector, make the trip faster!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagyarCC* »_Damn, wish I wasn't so anxious to go see the races, I should have hung out around the corral more. Oh well, next year. That was a L O N G F'ing drive to get there though! Need to get me a radar detector detector, make the trip faster! 

well i saw you cleaning the car and was like...mines dirty from the rainy drive and i'm NOT trying to clean and scratch it. 
but yeah i came back to drop my VW schwag off a few times and at one point just crashed in the CC for a break. of course, the R8s parked right in front of me kinda killed my thunder lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Thats awesome dude. Its fun driving a head turner. I was down in blacksburg and noticed people taking pics of my car while tailgating and I had a dude in an MKIII take a video of me driving by him on 81 haha. Sounds like the VIR was a good time.

but yeah, my day started off well though. i couldnt find a spot to park to get my tickets. a spot opened up and as i went to park some ****** in a golf cart parks there. so i wedged in a spot and was a bit in the road. a Q5 driver about 5 min later drives up while a bunch of VW execs and I are in line and goes..."is that your CC? (me) yes it is. (him) well you need to learn how to park it then (me) thanks for the tip di#$head. ha ha everyone started laughing. then the VWoA people in front of me got denied and they were carrying VW credentials. 
but its worth it. i think next year we all should go. i'll be there...that is all lol


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re:*

Finally broke out the VCDS and did the tweaks I've been delaying.
Enabled "Fogs as DRLs". I like having DRLs but not the same as my headlights. So, even though it doesn't actually activate the fogs, I will run the corner lights as DRLs to see if I like it.
Enabled Window Up/Down via remote and also enabled rain sening window up. All of that stuff was really simple. Even easier than the PDF from the MKV forum makes it look. 

While just looking through all of the long coding stuff, I noticed that there was an option to enable some voice activation stuff. Is that one of the things needed (plus the new RNS update) to get voice activation?

Also washed the car.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Ordered tint for the rear tail lights. Weekend project since it's supposed to rain...


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dcdubbin202)*

So are you hinting that it MAY come in a future firmware? And would it be a simple firmware plus enable via vagcom and viola, it's done? Or would it require parts and/or hardware?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Your hints are awesome.


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

just washed and waxed


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (i29gtaylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i29gtaylor* »_Ordered tint for the rear tail lights. Weekend project since it's supposed to rain... 

Where are you getting this tint from? I saw some on ebay but the guy won't respond to questions. I'm curious as to the darkness of the tint on the tail lights.
Washed and waxed my baby yesterday!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagyarCC* »_
Where are you getting this tint from? I saw some on ebay but the guy won't respond to questions. I'm curious as to the darkness of the tint on the tail lights.
Washed and waxed my baby yesterday!

See RafaGolfBr's picture in this link. Awesome job. I have my inners done so far and they look awesome. Got tint from him.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4841173


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

Lowered my CC finally, got rid of the 4x4 status.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
See RafaGolfBr's picture in this link. Awesome job. I have my inners done so far and they look awesome. Got tint from him.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4841173


So it tints around the round lights, not over the entire tails, correct? I'm thinknig this will make the red in the round part of the tail stick out even more. I'm looking to melo out the entire tail light fixture in general.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagyarCC* »_
So it tints around the round lights, not over the entire tails, correct? I'm thinknig this will make the red in the round part of the tail stick out even more. I'm looking to melo out the entire tail light fixture in general.

Yes, the film is placed over the entire tailight and then you cut out around the lens. It looks awesome. Definitely has a much better look than tinting the whole tail light. Looks more custom in my opinion.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
Yes, the film is placed over the entire tailight and then you cut out around the lens. It looks awesome. Definitely has a much better look than tinting the whole tail light. Looks more custom in my opinion. 

What was used to cut the film with out carving into the light? Also how difficult is it to cut? Also Are people using smoke or charcoal lamin-x?


_Modified by trikstir99 at 1:46 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_
What was used to cut the film with out carving into the light? Also how difficult is it to cut? Also Are people using smoke or charcoal lamin-x?

_Modified by trikstir99 at 1:46 PM 4-29-2010_

A sharp exacto knife cuts through it very easily. I was worried it would be hard to cut, but you hardly have to apply any pressure. 
I used film from RafaGolfBr. Send him a PM. He has tons of good advice.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re:*

Put in the monster mats


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

just finished washing her up...gotta couple things i want to do still (taking a quick break) and then i have a photoshoot in a bit...yeah for professional pictures!


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

nothing she slept in garage all day


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Installed the front plate because I got a $45 ticket in downtown Columbus yesterday. 
Gotta pay to play.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (bigmikeo)*

i WAS going to start a thread and whore...but i decided i wouldnt just yet...i'm still waitin for my friend to edit the pics he took yesterday. i snapped a few before my camera died...so until then i'll post some up in here


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

It wasnt what I did, my power steering went out, off to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

^damn thats not good


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Yeah made a 3 hour trip fine, try to leave the grocery store and finally go home, weird sound coming from the steering column and bam no power steering and a red steering wheel on the dash. Check the manual, its ok to drive but man does it suck haha. Ill have bigger forearms after this. VCDS says there is an electrical fault.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 8:24 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Could it be from LEDs? You think the dealer will be cool about it?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

I highly doubt the LEDs which are running off another light source and draw very little power would cause this. That being said I did disconnect them and hide the wiring.


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Off to the bodyshop in the morning. Getting a dent taken out. Some &[email protected] opened their door into my rear passenger quarter panel. Hopefully the rental isn't a $&@&box.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

hey roy...i also just noticed my passenger front tire has hit my fender and creased the metal...i didnt notice it in the shade while washing the car...i noticed when i got to the photoshoot


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hey roy...i also just noticed my passenger front tire has hit my fender and creased the metal...i didnt notice it in the shade while washing the car...i noticed when i got to the photoshoot

That sucks dude, that is one thing that worries me, its not like I dont drive to new places and on roads I have never been on before. I really dont want to mess up a fender. Hoping this weekend i can finally get everything set up and get my alignment done with some camber in the rear.
On a happier note, what i did to my CC today was get it in and drive with with functional power steering, this made me smile. Not sure what happened and i am hoping it doesn't break again.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

So you never took it to the dealer to have it looked at?

_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_On a happier note, what i did to my CC today was get it in and drive with with functional power steering, this made me smile. Not sure what happened and i am hoping it doesn't break again.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I really dont want to mess up a fender. 
 Exactly why I didn't order spacers for mine... at my current height more flush would = total fender tearing carnage


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_So you never took it to the dealer to have it looked at?


I didn't I am going to talk to my adviser though and let him know and see if he has heard of any issues.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Installed rear 24mm H&R anti-roll bar...easy install, nice improvement. Stock rear bar is a joke!
Did the first oil-change (2000miles), easy, although it took forever to get oil pressure at the initial start-up...maybe 15 to 20 seconds...not a good feeling.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (CC'ed)*

Installed... SONAR - EJECTOR SEAT - MUSHROOM BOOSTERS


----------



## _ANARCHY_ (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

Those stickers are cool.. I need some of those.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (CC'ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CC’ed* »_Installed rear 24mm H&R anti-roll bar...easy install, nice improvement. Stock rear bar is a joke!

DIY? Link to bars?


_Modified by TheRodfather at 10:42 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Find any H&R dealer, http://www.hrsprings.com/


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Getting tint installed as I write this!!! 35% all the way around. Was considering 20%, but not in the mood to deal with VA cops. FYI, if you live in VA, there is a medical waiver from the dmv that allows for up to 35% tint on your windows. Any doctor will sign it if you simply say you keep getting sun burns through your window and you want to avoid skin cancer!


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Tint is on... Should have gone with 20%.... DAMN IT!!!! 
:-(


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Added some OEM chrome door sills front and rear


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Added some OEM chrome door sills front and rear


 Which ones? You have pics?


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

I do have pics but they won't post. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, thought posting a pic was the same as before.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

All you do is grab the image URL. Click the icon of a picture and paste the image URL in it. Click ok. Done.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Veedubin02 said:
> 
> 
> > All you do is grab the image URL. Click the icon of a picture and paste the image URL in it. Click ok. Done.
> ...


 You have to clear out the text box that pops up for the pic URL it already contains "http://" if you leave it there it messes it up.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> You have to clear out the text box that pops up for the pic URL it already contains "http://" if you leave it there it messes it up.


 Hey man, thanks I didn't even notice that. I figured it was something stupid easy just didn't know what.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

No problem dude, I never understood why they put that in the field considering post people copy a whole URL.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Which ones? You have pics?


 Okay here are the pics. These were a steal from ECS Tunning. Only $25.00 for all four. Dealer price was $200.00. They were suppose to be self sticking but of course they didn't especially the rears because of the curved sill so had to glue them down with a 2 part plastics epoxy from Lowes. It would have been better if it didn't say Passat but it's not too in your face besides there's not a whole lot of stuff for these cars.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i sprayed her off yesterday...not sure what i'm doing today lol i still need to make another whore thread. might do that today lol


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Finally got my wheels and summer tires on..will try and post pics up tomorrow if the wind stops blowing trees down in my back yard...and I cant find the banging head against the brick wall emoticon anymore


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

I purchased it!


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Got a custom sub enclosure added to the trunk. Swapped all the door speakers with Focal and had them do custom 3/4" MDF brackets to eliminate any chance of rattling. Sounds nice! Pics soon!


----------



## CCmeister (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the euro-window setting? 

Any idea if you could program all the windows to go down by holding the unlock button on the remote? 

Do you know if you could reprogram the lights so that you can have the fogs on without the headlights? 

Thanks!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes you can program to roll the windows up and down with the remote. 

The foglight thing you need a euro switch.


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

I dropped in the gti golf ball shift knob last weekend. Really like it. Little high, but looks really good in the interior


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

Messed with some VagCom settings and installed white leds in the mirror courtesy lights. 
Car was bought 5 days ago and its got about 350 miles on it already....so I've been driving quite a bit and it's an absolute dream. Debadged it on day one and have clear turns and reverse camera on order. This week i'm hard wiring my Garmin and Valentine One detector as well as installed those ordered parts. Saving up for the APR stage 1 and then I'm done (its a lease)


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

installed Weathertech mats, front, rear and in the trunk, awesome pieces because they are laser measured and offer a really high lip that keeps the carpets clean.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Butrball12 said:


> Messed with some VagCom settings and installed white leds in the mirror courtesy lights.
> Car was bought 5 days ago and its got about 350 miles on it already....so I've been driving quite a bit and it's an absolute dream. Debadged it on day one and have clear turns and reverse camera on order. This week i'm hard wiring my Garmin and Valentine One detector as well as installed those ordered parts. Saving up for the APR stage 1 and then I'm done (its a lease)


 
Write up on the mirror LEDS by chance?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

built2prfctn said:


> Write up on the mirror LEDS by chance?


 What he said!


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

i didnt snap any pics since it was so easy.... but ill see if i can just redo one mirror today for you guys. im out of school by 10PM EST so look for something tomm night probably


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

today I'm finally comfortable to do some calling around for wheels.. with mixed success right now. once I get that settled, I'm going to call around for install prices for my k sports (after how many months??). If it's too much then I'm just going to do it myself. I'd love to save myself the headaches for working on my cobra instead haha 

I've seen too much copy pasta on this forum, so I'm going to try to go with something randoms will most likely be unable to order up if they like it themselves. 

Roy, how are your k sports treating you? how is the ride?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Loving them still dude, the ride is great.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

built2prfctn said:


> Installed... SONAR - EJECTOR SEAT - MUSHROOM BOOSTERS


 Can I please get some linkage to the sticker makerer dood? 

Thanks!


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

http://aestheticreations.net/vinylgraphicstickers.htm


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Butrball12 said:


> i didnt snap any pics since it was so easy.... but ill see if i can just redo one mirror today for you guys. im out of school by 10PM EST so look for something tomm night probably


 Please do man =)) .. What kind of bulbs did you use?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Loving them still dude, the ride is great.


 Awesome!! I can't wait!!


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

spent a lot of money at the dealer today ordering up some OEM stuff, body kit, r-line tails, pedals, clear markers, etc. I'll post pics when it's all on the car.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Painted front grill and markers 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4885888-Newley-painted-grill-and-markers


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

I have a quick question (or two) for those of you who have upgraded to the European Cup Holder. My interior color is cornsilk/black. Would you recommend I order the cornsilk option which will have a cornsilk colored sliding door, or should I go black with black sliding door? I am thinking the black will offer better contrast.

Thoughts?

Lastly, do you know of anyone who currently has them in stock? The few retailers I checked were all on backorder.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

I got my trailer hitch and lights installed on my cc, It looks nice only rated classI 2000 lb. max
It ordered it with the plan to install myself but after trying it , I realized it was more than i could handle. 
I had the dealer in stall it , and hook up the wiring.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Seminole, Ra***olfBr on here did his in black with the cornsilk interior. I think it looks pretty good. Search for his posts to find his
> pics.


Will do. Thanks...


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

Installed smoked tails on the black CC. Drastic difference on a black car. Now i need to sell my originals.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Went to install two HID kits, low beams and fogs... and realized when I took off my fog covers that they sent me two H7 sets instead of one H7(lows) and one H11(fogs)... pissed


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Ordered Stage 1 & 2 Carbonio intakes. R-Line tails from Bud are next. Pics to follow.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

*A lot...*

Tinted the windows, and... ordered parts for the sound system, euro cupholder, euro foglight switch, set up appointment for APR flash stage 2, ordered intake and downpipe. Now if only I can find 1600 more for the RNS-510...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Installed my LED license plate bulbs.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Got 20% tint all around on my 2010 black R-line 6spd., made a "home-made" shorter shifter shaft...no pics yet, will post as soon as I find my camera charger.


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

washed and detailed


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

My CC just had her weekly wash and detail. I am neurotic when it comes to a clean car.


----------



## Dub12 (Sep 23, 2007)

Perfect day to wash, clay bar, and wax....













































And go for a drive on a gorgeous day



















And order a few things. In hopes of getting some of the brightness of the HID's from my old MKV, I saw someone here had ordered these so I figured I'd give it a shot.
http://hidlightsusa.com/shopping.asp?c=GP_Thunder.7500k&sc=H7

and a set of "R Line" door sills

Next up, GTI/GLI pedal covers and dead pedal, clear turn signals, and maybe some Driver Gear, Eibach, or H&R springs.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

took off the mud flaps... they were dragging on anything over two inches tall... now to polish the fenders. ordered H&R Springs, koni yellows, and ceramic tint.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

drove down to one of the local GTG


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

Give it a nice wash and realize need to clay it soon

EvoVEnto Nice rim are those 20s?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


> drove down to one of the local GTG


damn i'm digging the rims man, but for some reason the front looks a little akward. Either way ballertastic man.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

jay360o said:


> Give it a nice wash and realize need to clay it soon
> 
> EvoVEnto Nice rim are those 20s?


22s


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Received my euro cup holder in the post. Does anyone know if there are step by step directions w/ photos available for this upgrade anywhere?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ordered some car cleaning stuff from detailer's domain:

Uber Boar's Hair Wheel Brush
Adam's Car Wash 1 Gallon
Uber Jumbo Waffle Weave Drying Towel Blue
Optimum Opti Bond Tire Gel Rubber Tire Dressing
P21S Wheel Cleaner Gel Formula


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Roy, LMK how you like the P21S wheel cleaner. I've been thinking about picking it up. And Adam's is :thumb:


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

we used to call that a " **** " job years ago jacked up the ass end


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

got my mason techs and accuair, imm do a build up thread soon. exciting !


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Some new pics from some recent stuff. Upgraded the speakers in the car to Focal and added an Infinity amp and custom JL Audio sub. Here is a picture of the custom enclosure










Also hardwired the Passport 9500ix



















And added these for fun










Installing a H&R rear sway this week


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

what size sub in the rear? from scratch custom enclosure or can you link to it?

everything looks great Kris!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Made something a bit custom....

"carbon fiber" door sills w brushed aluminum insert :thumbup:


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

MBH said:


> what size sub in the rear? from scratch custom enclosure or can you link to it?
> 
> everything looks great Kris!


10" JL. I had a 12" in my last car and it was a bit much. I'm not one of those guys looking to have a bunch of boom outside the car. Just wanted something to fill in the lower end a bit. The enclosure is completely custom, not a kit. They used a resin and fiberglass mold to fit the pocket. Turned out great, though I wish they could have matched the carpeting of the trunk a little more.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Ra***olfBr said:


> Made something a bit custom....
> 
> "carbon fiber" door sills w brushed aluminum insert :thumbup:


Looks great!! Still considering the Euro cup holders, just don't know if I want to go through the pain of install!!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

kdeering said:


> 10" JL. I had a 12" in my last car and it was a bit much. I'm not one of those guys looking to have a bunch of boom outside the car. Just wanted something to fill in the lower end a bit. The enclosure is completely custom, not a kit. They used a resin and fiberglass mold to fit the pocket. Turned out great, though I wish they could have matched the carpeting of the trunk a little more.


Thats awesome, I have a 10" type R in mine right now with a ported box. Eats up too much trunk IMO, I'd love to do what you did. Hats off to your guy for putting together a very aesthetically pleasing enclosure!


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just added the clear side markers to my Island Grey CC


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Its not what I have done but what I am going to do. Received my car cleaning stuff yesterday, scrub down is happening after work today. Expect pics soon


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

supermatt7001 said:


> Just added the clear side markers to my Island Grey CC


Looks good... just like mine. 



Veedubin02 said:


> Its not what I have done but what I am going to do. Received my car cleaning stuff yesterday, scrub down is happening after work today. Expect pics soon


I'll be looking forward to those.



As for me, like Veedubin said, what I'm about to do, assuming tracking information is correct, is install my Carbonio intake, R-Line tails, and RNS-510 this afternoon/evening and/or tomorrow.

On Sunday, there's a little show going on at the VW dealer I made my purchase at, so I'll be hitting that up. I'll have pictures from that as well as solo shots of my Island Grey Sport. :beer:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice little upgrades you have going there. I found my first ding, its on my roof WTF.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

With my inability to wait for stupid drivers, and my own stupidity, I curbed the passenger side wheels. Real nice scratches about 2.5 inches on the front and 1.5 on the rear. I can't bring myself to take pictures of them. Fortunately they are stock rims, but I'm still pissed as hell with myself.:banghead:  :screwy:


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Added the metal pedals. I like... 

Question: Does anyone know if you can get a metal version of the foot rest to match the new pedals?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

The new Euro Cup Holder was installed today as well. *Apologies for the bad lighting. It was a combination of a bright Florida day and loads of big trees on my property casting shadows. :screwy:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Washed my CC detailed in and out. I knew rain was coming but I didn't mind due to me keeping it garaged. Then something came up and I had to go out. Car still looks pretty clean....:banghead:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

The new tail lights are here, and they look gorgeous! I wasn't expecting to find them loaded with new bulbs. Nice surprise. 

Since I wasn't home when FedEx came by to drop of my intake, I'll have to go to the warehouse after 530 to pick it up. These people must not think 95% of the population works during the day.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Car is clean, in need of a good detail though. Need to find a good back drop. 

Sevarg I hear you man, UPS never leaves anything at my place, FedEx will though.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Need to find a good back drop.


 Same... I drove around the industrial complex after work today scouting for a good local. Found some cool places... now I just need to put on a few more pieces and I can go shoot! One more week!


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Just snapped a couple shots of the Carbonio intake that came in today. This thing is NICE.
Never seen such immaculate carbon fiber. Super light weight. I'll get to installing tomorrow, along with the R-Line tails. Gotta clean the car up, first.




















:beer:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

that looks incredible Graves :beer:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks. It'd look more incredible if I could get the f*cking bolt out that holds the main pipe to the engine.

I even went to Lowe's and dropped $75 on tools to reach back there.. extensions, the adapter piece you can get that bends.. well, it doesn't bend enough and I can't get the torx bit in the bolt head enough to loosen it. 

Pretty ridiculous way to design that. Placing the bolt head towards the firewall. 

Nothing can just be relatively simple, you know? The one thing that stands in the way of me finishing this project is one damn bolt.   :banghead:


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

Graves - good luck man. hope you can complete! Any pics of the r-line tails? where'd you get them from?

ordering clear corners today. car is under the knife for suspension (shocks and springs) and tint... wheels should be in on wednesday.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sevarg said:


> Thanks. It'd look more incredible if I could get the f*cking bolt out that holds the main pipe to the engine.
> 
> I even went to Lowe's and dropped $75 on tools to reach back there.. extensions, the adapter piece you can get that bends.. well, it doesn't bend enough and I can't get the torx bit in the bolt head enough to loosen it.
> 
> ...


That bolt sucks, and is why I will never put the stock intake back on.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

cosmic_beetle said:


> Graves - good luck man. hope you can complete! Any pics of the r-line tails? where'd you get them from?


Thanks man. I just have a couple snap shots of them sitting on the floor. Haven't installed them yet. Wanted to wait until after I washed the car, but I may go ahead and install them now since I can't finish the intake install. I got them from [email protected] He's fast and reliable. 



Veedubin02 said:


> That bolt sucks, and is why I will never put the stock intake back on.


I finally got it off. My next big hurdle is the stupid clamp!!! The one that holds the tube to the coupler near the turbo. I went and bought vise grips but they broke! The clamp was stronger and my grips broke, so I have to return them to Lowe's. I'm waiting on my gf's dad to bring over a heavy duty vise grips. 

I really don't understand why this is being such a problem for me. Carbonio's intrstructions say each portion of the kit takes roughly 30 minutes to install. I've been working on this since about 10am, and am to the point where I'm pissed off beyond capacity. I can't put it back together to take it anywhere, either.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

I finally peeled the original plastic off the dashboard, haha.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

holy crap Graves. That just talked me out of ever doing a full intake on the car haha. I'm gonna fab up my own with some silicone pipe and a cone filter and call it a day if I ever do it 

Hopefully everything smooths itself over for you quickly, I know you're not a stranger to turning wrenches


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Seminole CC said:


> The new Euro Cup Holder was installed today as well. *Apologies for the bad lighting. It was a combination of a bright Florida day and loads of big trees on my property casting shadows. :screwy:


Great choice, I decided to go with the black cover a while back as well, siply to get the contrast going, but once I installed it I could not picture it being any other way. looks good!


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Ra***olfBr said:


> Great choice, I decided to go with the black cover a while back as well, siply to get the contrast going, but once I installed it I could not picture it being any other way. looks good!


My feelings precisely. The folks at the local VW dealership went bonkers over it. Which made me happy of course. :laugh:


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

installed the r-line tails and euroswitch, trigger wire and both rear fogs activated. driver gear pedals in as well. Unfortunately I'm missing the two smaller pieces of the front clear markers, does anybody have the part numbers for them? 

Body kit and wheels and springs will be on next weekend. Teaser of new rims coming:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> holy crap Graves. That just talked me out of ever doing a full intake on the car haha. I'm gonna fab up my own with some silicone pipe and a cone filter and call it a day if I ever do it
> 
> Hopefully everything smooths itself over for you quickly, I know you're not a stranger to turning wrenches


Don't let my experience discourage you. The instructions tell you what tools you need, and they're pretty clear. It's just that I didn't realize the torx bolt that holds the main intake pipe to the engine is backwards, so the head where the driver goes is facing the fire wall. Unless you have the hands of a 6 year old, you're going to have trouble getting back there. I had to go buy one of those extensions that bends and one of those adapters that turns 90 degrees so you can work at an angle. 

After that, the clamps that hold everything together are just retarded. You need heavy duty vise grips to clamp down to loosen them, then you have to wiggle them to the side while using your best monster-grip to hold it. 

All I'm saying is if they used normal band clamps and faced that damn bolt the opposite direction, it would have been A LOT easier.

The tail lights were cake compared to the intake. You just need a 17mm deep socket and one of those open-ended wrenches, cuz space is a little cramped. Especially on the passengers side. I actually dropped one of the nuts down there into the fender.  Had to go buy one of those magnetic snakes to fish it out. 

Just start out with a little insight, the right tools, and be patient (cuz I sure as hell am NOT), and you'll be good to go. 

There should be a FAQ or something to let the unknowing see the light and to save some headaches.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

PirelliGolf said:


> installed the r-line tails and euroswitch, trigger wire and both rear fogs activated. driver gear pedals in as well. Unfortunately I'm missing the two smaller pieces of the front clear markers, does anybody have the part numbers for them?


3C8 807 717
3C8 807 718

Also are they reps of those wheels? If I remember right those wheels are magnesium and aren't driven on.

MBH while the intake sucks its not that bad once you figure out the tricks to it. Sev I remember that clamp as well, wait till to try getting the new one on, its a PITA.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> 3C8 807 717
> 3C8 807 718
> 
> Also are they reps of those wheels? If I remember right those wheels are magnesium and aren't driven on.


Thanks for the part numbers. The wheels I have coming are the exact same design but 19 inch, not 20's like the SEMA car.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I took pics. I figured out the dings in my roof. I'm an idiot, while I was out of town last weekend my car was still in down and we got a nice little hail storm. FML


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

installed Koni yellows (adjustable) with the ECS Eibach springs; waiting for it to settle. full Llumar ceramic tint (to include windshield). Reset the APR chip. ordered clear corners and the gold coast kit. wheels will be in on wednesday 

~ Jess


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Valeted the car myself up front at the restaurant I was having dinner at and sat outside to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Deeply washed the CC and my truck...tired!

Thought of smoking the turn signals...not sure


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Waiting for my springs to arrive.
Searching for wheel options.
Washing her today.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Washed her this weekend and stopped by Griots for some detail stuff. Ended up getting a full kit so I clay barred the car and used the new random orbital to wax. Installing the H&R rear sway today!

Now for the bad news, appears my air conditioning doesn't work. If turned on the air is hotter than if it is off. Nice. I probably would have noticed it earlier but haven't needed to run it yet! So it goes to the shop this week for repair. I'm also getting tired of my key fob that only works if I am right next to the car, and even then it is iffy. They resynched it last time but it didn't help. I am going to see about getting that repaired as well.

I do love this car, but I've had a lot of small issues since I got it (brakes, bulbs, lighting, air conditioning, key fob). :banghead:


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Washed and detailed her today.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

kdeering said:


> I do love this car, but I've had a lot of small issues since I got it (brakes, bulbs, lighting, air conditioning, key fob). :banghead:


Interesting you say that...that was exactly my thought a while a go...a lot of little issues - nothing major - that are just a PITA: taking the car to the shop, down-time from work, etc, etc...


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Ordered specialized plates to say Rline CC :thumbup:, tried to set-up my amp and subs with no luck yesterday...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I raced a Audi A4. Had the 2.0T in it. I had the Apr stage 1 upgrade. whooped that azz. hit 120mph with no problem.


----------



## PHB (May 10, 2010)

Just order the APR stage 2 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System. Can't wait to hear that turbo spool! But I read that some of you guys had problems installing it. I hope its not going to take me a day to finish it.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

> I'm also getting tired of my key fob that only works if I am right next to the car, and even then it is iffy. They resynched it last time but it didn't help. I am going to see about getting that repaired as well.


That could be as easy to fix as a battery change. propose that to the dealer. :thumbup:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

PHB said:


> Just order the APR stage 2 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System. Can't wait to hear that turbo spool! But I read that some of you guys had problems installing it. I hope its not going to take me a day to finish it.


Just be prepared with the right tools and you have a heads up. Just remember that ONE stupid torx bolt and the one clamp at the turbo coupler are annoying. The rest is easy.


----------



## PHB (May 10, 2010)

Just got an email from APR and they said that my intake is back ordered about 2-3wks. I should have not waited so long to order. I guess I just have to wait a little bit more


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my new RNS510 installed. Piece of cake. Now I'm sitting here waiting for it to connect to satellites so it will update its location. It keeps hoping from 2/8 to 1/10 and other random numbers. I wished it would hurry up.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sevarg said:


> Got my new RNS510 installed. Piece of cake. Now I'm sitting here waiting for it to connect to satellites so it will update its location. It keeps hoping from 2/8 to 1/10 and other random numbers. I wished it would hurry up.


Really jealous. Wish I had that.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I took more pictures, haha

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4896550-Because-I-m-a-whore


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Installed my rear springs. Only took about 30 minutes, no lie! I'll do the fronts Saturday.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

SatNav is good to go! Just got to program radio and SatRadio presets and stuff like that. Woo!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

made plans to install my ksport coilovers on my cc with a friend one week from today. Any tips/advice?

anything on my list of stuff to order that I'm forgetting or don't need? (source: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4887562-Coilover-instal-what-parts-and-tools-do-i-need)
14mm triple square bit
6mm triple square bit
strut spreader
strut nut removal tool
new strut nut tool

TIA :beer:

Oh yeah, and my tires came the other day (225/40/19 hankooks) and some valve stem caps that go with the wheels came in as well. Still waiting on the wheels and 4 other crucial pieces, then I'll be set. Didn't buy TPMS, so it looks like I'm going to need to buy a vagcom - unless there is a way to turn off the sensors without it.

A friend also put 35% on his island gray CC. Looks amazing. My plans/priorities for my car(s) have changed significantly, so I'm not spending any more money on my CC except for gas/insurance now :beer:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I dont think you need the 6mm triple square for anything.

Also on the fronts you dont need to disconnect the hub from the axle. You should disconnect the lower control arm and push the hub off of the strut while it is still attached to the tower at the top. Its a pain but its much better than dealing with the axle bolts and such.

Also have PB blaster on hand.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> I dont think you need the 6mm triple square for anything.
> 
> Also on the fronts you dont need to disconnect the hub from the axle. You should disconnect the lower control arm and push the hub off of the strut while it is still attached to the tower at the top. Its a pain but its much better than dealing with the axle bolts and such.
> 
> Also have PB blaster on hand.


awesome, Roy you're the man - always savin muh munniez!

PB blaster... what is that? all I can think of right now is peanut butter blaster - I'm hungry :laugh:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Its penetrating oil, comes in a spray can. You'll want it for any seized bolts.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Its penetrating oil, comes in a spray can. You'll want it for any seized bolts.


 :beer: Thank you! Much better at that than WD40 I'm guessing. My cobra is a garage queen so I'm not even used to dealing with anything seized or weathered lol


----------



## earxtacy (May 26, 2010)

I came back from APR chipped and with Stage I & II intake installed


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Installed CC door sills.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Seminole CC said:


> Installed CC door sills.


where did you get these? any pics?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Debated what to do next. Any thoughts?

MDI?
35% Tint?
LED footwell Lighting?


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

sfccryder said:


> where did you get these? any pics?


I got mine from this seller. Fast shipping and quick delivery.

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/gerwazy70/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

He does not appear to have any in stock at the moment, but it might be worth contacting him anyway.

I'll snap a pic or two for you tomorrow if you like.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Debated what to do next. Any thoughts?
> 
> MDI?
> 35% Tint?
> LED footwell Lighting?


Interesting. I've been contemplating the LED footwell lighting also. Going to give the power folding mirrors a go as well.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Seminole CC said:


> Installed CC door sills.


how hard were they to install? did it come with the plastic door sill frame or did you have to attatch the metal to the original plastic sill?


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Donjonson said:


> how hard were they to install? did it come with the plastic door sill frame or did you have to attatch the metal to the original plastic sill?


Install was a piece of cake. I made sure the area was clean and voila. They install in seconds really, using 3M double sided tape. 

No plastic was included, just the 4 metal door sills. I'll take a photo or two tomorrow.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> made plans to install my ksport coilovers on my cc with a friend one week from today. Any tips/advice?
> 
> anything on my list of stuff to order that I'm forgetting or don't need? (source: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4887562-Coilover-instal-what-parts-and-tools-do-i-need)
> 14mm triple square bit
> ...


Sounds like you're saving for something a little expensive. APR turbo upgrade?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> I raced a Audi A4. Had the 2.0T in it. I had the Apr stage 1 upgrade. whooped that azz. hit 120mph with no problem.


Yay! 


Be careful though...


----------



## 97b4Vr6 (Jan 30, 2007)

I get to pick it up in less than 10 hours. 2010 Black on Black 6 speed sport. Can't Wait


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

*@ Donjonson & sfccryder*

Here are three photos of the metal door sills. I like them well enough until I find something better.  These may not be what you are looking for but here they are nonetheless. 

I assume I put these in the proper place. :screwy:

Front Door


Front Door Close-Up


Rear Door


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

Seminole CC said:


> *@ Donjonson & sfccryder*
> 
> Here are three photos of the metal door sills. I like them well enough until I find something better.  These may not be what you are looking for but here they are nonetheless.
> 
> ...



They look good, will want some when he lists again. Shame not same price of ECS passat ones though at $28 !


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I have an appointment with the dealer @ 315.. When I swapped out the RCD for the RNS, the airbag warning light appeared on the MFD. Not sure how or why, but they're going to check it out. 

I'm going to inquire about VAG-COM tinkering as well.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Sevarg said:


> Sounds like you're saving for something a little expensive. APR turbo upgrade?


 haha yes, very much so. Turbo upgrade yes, APR no... volkswagen.. no. Porsche? Yes.  so mods on the CC are absolutely done if I haven't already bought them. A friend is giving me good money for my 10th (sans TF wheels too) when he comes home at the end of july. I'll be happy to know that the car is in great hands with my friend and I'll get to see it fairly regularly too. Funny to think that it will go from being a media whore to rarely getting pictures etc taken


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

man! a lot has gone on lately...i have nothing new. been on a hiatus when it comes to modding...i did hit 15000 today. have had the car since 02/09 so i'm not doing too bad. drove down to Charleston, SC for 4 days...saw 2 CC's on my 6 hour drive and 2 in Charleston. did get a handful of :thumbup: though 

but i swear my fuel pump seems real loud all of a sudden....and i hit a speedbump in the middle of a damn grocery store lot late at night...it was in the middle of the parking lot...now i got a handful of noises in the front suspension...i think its the strut bushing :banghead:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> haha yes, very much so. Turbo upgrade yes, APR no... volkswagen.. no. Porsche? Yes.  so mods on the CC are absolutely done if I haven't already bought them. A friend is giving me good money for my 10th (sans TF wheels too) when he comes home at the end of july. I'll be happy to know that the car is in great hands with my friend and I'll get to see it fairly regularly too. Funny to think that it will go from being a media whore to rarely getting pictures etc taken


You're selling the Cobra?? Aww man.. as long as you're getting some good coin for it, I guess you can't complain too much. More CC mod money!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sevarg said:


> You're selling the Cobra?? Aww man.. as long as you're getting some good coin for it, I guess you can't complain too much. More CC mod money!


Did you read what he wrote? He is done modding the CC. Has another car in mind.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Did you read what he wrote? He is done modding the CC. Has another car in mind.


Wow. Really? Did what I wrote really bother you so much that you had to quote me and scold me like a puppy who pissed on your carpet? Jesus. I mis-read what he wrote, sport. Relax.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

It's all good :beer:

I misread stuff all the time on forums when I'm just breezing through while I'm relaxing.

Pics help solve that, which is probably one of the reasons I'm into photography.. pardon the cellphone pic, but I think the content should convey the message. Porsche 996 twin turbo!!


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> It's all good :beer:
> 
> I misread stuff all the time on forums when I'm just breezing through while I'm relaxing.
> 
> Pics help solve that, which is probably one of the reasons I'm into photography.. pardon the cellphone pic, but I think the content should convey the message. Porsche 996 twin turbo!!


Right? It happens sometimes. Not sure why people go all internet Rambo over it. :screwy:

That's a slick Porsche, Bo. Good luck with it. I'll be looking forward to your most excellent photos.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Internet = serious business :banghead:

new meats for mah feets. Still waiting on wheels, then I'll post up a nice teaser for you guys :laugh:









serious question: can TPMS be disabled via vagcom or am I going to have to buy TPMS sensors


----------



## PHB (May 10, 2010)

Took the car for its first long drive. From Hollywood to Palm Springs for the long weekend! Also, raced my friends A4 2.0T and kicked his @ss! Lol, doesn't know I'm APR tuned.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

new rims today, 19x8, et 45 with 235-35 Barum (Continental), Eibach springs and GC kit are hopefully going on tomorrow.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

First wash in over a month. Few more parts in the mail then I can finally do a shoot 









quick ****ty iPhone pic


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

car almost looks VIP status bro! ha ha wheres the clear turns? looks weird with ol yeller's in ha ha


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Changed oil (15,000 miles on my dime), detailed interior, touch-less carwash (more of a prewash for tomorrows hand scrubbing), and finally finished tinting the outer taillight lenses R-Line style with film. Hoping to finally take some pictures tomorrow after a nice bath and some wax.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> car almost looks VIP status bro! ha ha wheres the clear turns? looks weird with ol yeller's in ha ha


 haha thanks man... i'm already thinking about my next set of wheels and i've got a lot of ideas from the far east and those heavy body vip sedans 

I'm actually waiting on a friend to wire me up a nice large-sized-led set... if that falls through i'm painting these to body match or black and calling it a day hah.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sevarg said:


> Wow. Really? Did what I wrote really bother you so much that you had to quote me and scold me like a puppy who pissed on your carpet? Jesus. I mis-read what he wrote, sport. Relax.


No one got internet Rambo, I'm sorry you read hostility into in the internet, because its all serious business. 

Nice pick up on the Porsche. Look forward to seeing how the CC mod money goes towards it. :laugh:

Snow, wheels looks AMAZING, very nicely done. 

Me I drove my car for the first time this weekend, was out of town. It always nice to wind out the gears after being away.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

drove through Waikiki with people asking "what the hell kind of car is that" and "I didn't know VW made a nice car"... lol so now I am thinking of shaving the symbols...

~ J


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> No one got internet Rambo, I'm sorry you read hostility into in the internet, because its all serious business.


Your comment is a little hypocritical considering my friend and I were having a conversation and you butt in and made that comment, and you turn around and sarcastically say that the internet is "serious business". I'm one of the most laid back people you could meet, and could give two ****s about what goes on here, but it imo, it wasn't your place to say what you said. 

Anyways, I'm in St. Louis on Leave, and don't care/have time to waste debating over a snide comment.

I drove the CC up from San Antonio...roughly 14.5-15 hours. Took a tank and a half. This car is perfectly at home on the highway at cruise speeds. Such a pleasure to drive/ride in. I love this car more every day, especially cruising through downtown STL.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

snow blind said:


> haha thanks man... i'm already thinking about my next set of wheels and i've got a lot of ideas from the far east and those heavy body vip sedans
> 
> I'm actually waiting on a friend to wire me up a nice large-sized-led set... if that falls through i'm painting these to body match or black and calling it a day hah.


ha ha i've actually been looking at something as well...i really love my BBS's...but i've had a couple people say they arent fitting for a CC...they look to sporty. but i have many people its one of the prettiest they've seen (ha ha they must not have vortex LOL) but i dont know. i'm thinking about something 20" with at least a 2.5-3" lip in the front and 5" in the rear!


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

crazywayne311 said:


> ha ha i've actually been looking at something as well...i really love my BBS's...but i've had a couple people say they arent fitting for a CC...they look to sporty. but i have many people its one of the prettiest they've seen (ha ha they must not have vortex LOL) but i dont know. i'm thinking about something 20" with at least a 2.5-3" lip in the front and 5" in the rear!


those BBSs are sick IMHO. I was getting CHs, but couldn't justify the cost (with everything else I did before my first payment...).


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Washed and detailed my CC today. Which means no doubt I'll have rain tomorrow if not later tonight.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

> crazywayne311: i'm thinking about something 20" with at least a 2.5-3" lip in the front and 5" in the rear


Do it~!! Let's see if you are really crazy! :laugh:

Wheels with a lip look great.
I Like your wheels, but they look kinda chrome. Never liked chrome wheels.

I want to see these on a CC:


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Do it~!! Let's see if you are really crazy! :laugh:
> 
> Wheels with a lip look great.
> I Like your wheels, but they look kinda chrome. Never liked chrome wheels.
> ...


VERY sexy. I might have to look into these for next year! What brand are those??


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

> VERY sexy. I might have to look into these for next year! What brand are those??


HRE, I hope you have money. They cost around 6k 

http://www.hrewheels.com/


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Then you could get VW in HRE's drop down list, looks like an expensive crowd to roll with. At least to my cheap azz.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Those HREs are gorgeous, I'm still unsure of mesh wheels on the CC. Also for 6K HREs arent worth it, they are prone to breaking. Lots of tracks have banned them due to this. DPE and iForged is where I would go to drop some bank on baller wheels.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I've heard that about HRE as well. I think there are plenty of other options out there for a nice forged wheel without paying $6k+ for them. 

I had a set of True Forged Chicanes on my Bullitt. They were 3 piece, mesh-style wheels. 18x9 front and 18x11 rear and powder coated satin black with chrome assembly bolts. (ARP hardware)
I LOVED those wheels and they looked killer. They were lighter than the CCW Classics I had before them.

I'll definitely buy from True Forged again if I get another Mustang to toy with. Steve (the owner) is a great guy and has great customer service. They also have a great selection of styles and color options, including carbon fiber.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

see thats the thing. i'm not sure what i'd like to do yet. but i really love my BBS's...and they dont look chrome trust me. its my horrible picture taking lol 

but those HRE's are sexy! but like a few of you...ive heard they are prone to cracking. or just something. i'm not sure exactly yet. i might let the BBS's last til H20 then we'll see  

but in the mean time i'll be searchin...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I've looked at a $h!t load of wheels online and nothing has really jumped out and slapped me. 

I do like the Burnished Aluminum Interago's but their just factory rims......


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well we all know we'd like to drop $4K on some DPE's or something...i like the LM-R's a bit too. i


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think you should run these


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

I honestly do not like the build quality of the DPE's, the Schmidt's on the other hand would be a better way to spend that money. And as Wayne said, you can never go wrong with BBS's. If you are looking for BBS's although you have to look at the audi fitment sizes and offset to get something that looks somewhat nice.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Schmidts are some of the best made wheels you can buy. Wish I could find the vid of them dropping one off the their factory roof onto concrete and it doesnt bend. Or putting one without a tire on a car and lowering it so it scraps the ground and causes little to no damage.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Schmidts are some of the best made wheels you can buy. Wish I could find the vid of them dropping one off the their factory roof onto concrete and it doesnt bend. Or putting one without a tire on a car and lowering it so it scraps the ground and causes little to no damage.


 I'm sure you're referring to these classic vids where they do a burnout... without a tire on the wheel haha! And also throw the wheel around and ram into a curb with one. 

Those things are tougher than Fedor Emelianenko, riding a lion, that launches tomahawk missiles... and is on fire. 





 
Now this one makes me cringe and cry a little inside every time... we all know this feeling... has happened to everyone at one point or another.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

> crazywayne311
> see thats the thing. i'm not sure what i'd like to do yet. but i really love my BBS's...and they dont look chrome trust me. its my horrible picture taking lol


 Ya, I don't think your pics do your car justice. Try taking them during dawn or dusk and always use a tripod and the self timer.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

> Veedubin02
> I think you should run these


 :thumbdown: 

How much are Schmidts wheels and where can you buy them in US? 

I like mesh and fins, my last car had a star shape type of wheel. Now, I have star shaped wheels again. :banghead:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

CCRlineBlack said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> How much are Schmidts wheels and where can you buy them in US?
> 
> I like mesh and fins, my last car had a star shape type of wheel. Now, I have star shaped wheels again. :banghead:


 For clarity I was kidding. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of the Schmidt's wheels are ok, but those were quite hideous.


----------



## leonloke (May 23, 2010)

I've retrofitted a center seat over the console. 
Will install the center seat belt tomorrow.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

leonloke said:


> I've retrofitted a center seat over the console.
> Will install the center seat belt tomorrow.


 Dude! Where do you live that you got that interior color?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

fookerbob said:


> I honestly do not like the build quality of the DPE's, the Schmidt's on the other hand would be a better way to spend that money. And as Wayne said, you can never go wrong with BBS's. If you are looking for BBS's although you have to look at the audi fitment sizes and offset to get something that looks somewhat nice.


 yeah i really really love my BBS's...yes there are a couple other BBS wheel i'd like to get but ive always like CK's 



CCRlineBlack said:


> Ya, I don't think your pics do your car justice. Try taking them during dawn or dusk and always use a tripod and the self timer.


 yeah i need to try something to do them justice. i know they look great in person and ol Bud sees them all the time and says they are a perfect match for my car. 



bigmikeo said:


> Some of the Schmidt's wheels are ok, but those were quite hideous.


 talking about the ones i posted links to? lol 



Veedubin02 said:


> Schmidts are some of the best made wheels you can buy. Wish I could find the vid of them dropping one off the their factory roof onto concrete and it doesnt bend. Or putting one without a tire on a car and lowering it so it scraps the ground and causes little to no damage.


 but i agree. i'm just not sure what'll look best. something 5-spoke...something mesh...something busy lol...but i've always had a thing for Schmidts though


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

kdeering said:


> Some new pics from some recent stuff. Upgraded the speakers in the car to Focal and added an Infinity amp and custom JL Audio sub. Here is a picture of the custom enclosure
> 
> 
> How do you like your Focals? Which ones? How much power does your amp have?
> ...


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so today i put in clear turn signals along with the r line pedal setup 
into my mocha brown 3.6l 4 motion two tone intterior 

have to say the dead pedal was hard till i found the clip on the handle then it was smooth sailing 

next is cold air intake and well a chip too when i can take my ecu out and send it to the shop prob this winter season and sway bars they'll be soon


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

installed my OEM cargo net :laugh: and the votex pedals this morning. definitely should've put those in a while ago. looks a lot classier now :thumbup: to Bud for working after hours last night and the sweet ass cookout he threw


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

It was actually last weekend but finished tinting my tail lights R-Line style. Special thanks to Ra***olfBr for the film and all the tips. Pardon the horrible pictures. 

Before (only inner lenses done) 









After


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

well worth the wait :thumbup:Looks great on the Black CC :thumbup:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Put about 1600+ miles on the car over the last week, and will be putting on 700+ more tomorrow on my trek back to Texas. ugh.. The paint will need a good detailing once I return. 

I also have some goodies waiting for me. A couple new badges to replace the "CC" and "2.0T", as well 
as new bulbs for the rear turn signals. I just hope they fit.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sevarg said:


> Put about 1600+ miles on the car over the last week, and will be putting on 700+ more tomorrow on my trek back to Texas. ugh.. The paint will need a good detailing once I return.
> 
> I also have some goodies waiting for me. A couple new badges to replace the "CC" and "2.0T", as well
> as new bulbs for the rear turn signals. I just hope they fit.


 are they clear bulbs that blink yellow?! ha ha i cant find anything for those god awful yellow bulbs


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

^^ I couldn't find any so I made my own


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> are they clear bulbs that blink yellow?! ha ha i cant find anything for those god awful yellow bulbs


 Nope. They're "chrome" coated and blink amber. 

The base is the same as the OEM bulbs, but the glass portion is more round shaped. So, as long as the base fits, they should work.


----------



## Jens Dub (Jul 6, 2009)

Took her for a drive and finally got some of my pictures of her back


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sevarg said:


> Nope. They're "chrome" coated and blink amber.
> 
> The base is the same as the OEM bulbs, but the glass portion is more round shaped. So, as long as the base fits, they should work.


 where did you find these? 

and jens dub...car looks good....lose those amber turns!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Sevarg said:


> Nope. They're "chrome" coated and blink amber.
> 
> The base is the same as the OEM bulbs, but the glass portion is more round shaped. So, as long as the base fits, they should work.


 just FYI for all of you - i've tried about 8 different types of rear turn signal bulbs (the whole 5XXX range plus others) and have yet to find a "stealth" (chrome coated amber) bulb that fits and or lights... even with modifying the base. You'll have to make your own or stick with amber. I've had plenty, with a modified base, that will fit in the socket but will not fit inside the lamp opening because they are a wider more round bulb. Or in others, they fit with modifying them but will not light or will light WAY WAY WAY too bright... almost like rear headlamps with some :laugh: I had 35w strobes for rear turns for a weekend basically lol


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Washed her last night and watching the rain sheet off of her hood. Debating with myself what the first mod will be.......


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

Jens Dub, 

are those the HR4s or 8s? Looks sick.


----------



## PHB (May 10, 2010)

Just installed my APR stage II intake and to be honest I'm not so impress with it. I know that it will not be a big HP gain but I don't really feel anything new and also I was hopping for more turbo spool and DV sound but its very minimal only when you rev it really hard. Also, I'm hearing some rattle sometimes when pressing hard on the gas. Maybe its hitting something in the engine bay? I'll take a look again tomorrow to see if everything is in proper place. The one thing I really like about it for now is how bad @ss it looks when you pop the hood.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

Good to know.. I've been holding out on the stage II...

~ J


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

PHB said:


> Just installed my APR stage II intake and to be honest I'm not so impress with it. I know that it will not be a big HP gain but I don't really feel anything new and also I was hopping for more turbo spool and DV sound but its very minimal only when you rev it really hard. Also, I'm hearing some rattle sometimes when pressing hard on the gas. Maybe its hitting something in the engine bay? I'll take a look again tomorrow to see if everything is in proper place. The one thing I really like about it for now is how bad @ss it looks when you pop the hood.


Check to make sure the intake isn't hitting the brake lines coming off the booster. It will be somewhere around the bend in the intake tubing. Its a common issue that can be fixed with some patience by just adjusting the pipe some. Did you go from stage 1 to 2? What downpipe are you running?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bought some tint spray paint to smoke my unused yellow turns.

I currently have the clear turns on, but would like to see how the car looks like with smokes turns...


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey ConvertedVW where in Houston? I'm in NW off 290.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Hey ConvertedVW where in Houston? I'm in NW off 290.


I'm in San Antonio. We should get a Southern TX meet going some time.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

put on some new shoes!  :laugh:


----------



## PHB (May 10, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Check to make sure the intake isn't hitting the brake lines coming off the booster. It will be somewhere around the bend in the intake tubing. Its a common issue that can be fixed with some patience by just adjusting the pipe some. Did you go from stage 1 to 2? What downpipe are you running?


I'm just talking about the stage2 intake not the flash. Anyway I looked at the tubes and it looks like its is hitting at some parts (by the brake lines and brake fluid reservoir). I'll just adjust it and take more time to try fit it better. Also where are you guys placing the breather? I don't want it to show so it will look clean but I don't want it to not work properly. I'm waiting for a good turbo back system before I go stage2 flash.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

MBH said:


> put on some new shoes!  :laugh:


About damn time. :laugh: :beer:



PHB said:


> I'm just talking about the stage2 intake not the flash. Anyway I looked at the tubes and it looks like its is hitting at some parts (by the brake lines and brake fluid reservoir). I'll just adjust it and take more time to try fit it better. Also where are you guys placing the breather? I don't want it to show so it will look clean but I don't want it to not work properly. I'm waiting for a good turbo back system before I go stage2 flash.


Most people wont have the breather since its only on the PZEV cars if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> About damn time. :laugh: :beer:


still on stock suspension, and likely a controversial wheel selection. If I post it as is, guarantee that haters gonna hate.. which is inevitably going to be the title of my thread when I post it :laugh:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> still on stock suspension, and likely a controversial wheel selection. If I post it as is, guarantee that haters gonna hate.. which is inevitably going to be the title of my thread when I post it :laugh:


Patiently waiting.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sevarg said:


> Patiently waiting.


to hate :laugh:

Can't wait to see what you have come up with.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> to hate :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have come up with.


Believe it or not, there is a pretty good hint I planted in one of my previous posts  :beer:

I'll get around to the pics I took.. they're FAR from anything worth putting my name on em, but they'll have to do for now :banghead:

I might photoshop one lowered and cambered to see what's up. I want to run the minimum camber in the rear possible while making it come flush to the fender. I'm not going to be as low as a lot of you guys. Found out my cobra not only high centers at my place if I don't go through the corner of my yard, but also at my GF's place... and there are no corners to cut haha ohhh facepalm


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Just got back from my 10k mile service. I noticed that, once I got on my way home, there was a blue pen mark about an inch long w/ 2 small dots beneath it on my door armrest. (i have tan interior, so it is easily visible) Called the service guy back and told him about it. He's supposed to schedule their mobile detail guy to come remove it. I tried, but couldn't get it out. If the detail guy can't remove it, I may be getting a new armrest thanks to some careless shop guy.

Anywho, got home and de-badged the rear.. Quick cell phone shot:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

^very good job

something to tide you gentlemen over... reveals enough to know what they are I'd say :thumbup:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

That's some man-cave artwork, right there.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm only going to hate because I had considered a set of wheels like that haha. Its going to look damn nice dude.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

^ haha i also considered the 997 turbo wheels :laugh: Did you go staggered?


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

managed to brake my passenger side view mirror...FML. We'll see how much the dealer will charge me. So far I've had nothing but bad luck with this car. But I still love it.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

snow blind said:


> ^ haha i also considered the 997 turbo wheels :laugh: Did you go staggered?


Nope. I'll go staggered when I have a 996 turbo to put them on :beer:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Sevarg said:


>


We're brothers from another mother!!  Looks great!!! :beer:


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Sevarg said:


> Anywho, got home and de-badged the rear.. Quick cell phone shot:


What did you use to take them off? Did you heat them with something first? Looks awesome. I was contemplating the german flag as well, but on the other side and maybe even leaving the CC on there but just removing the 20T


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Sevarg said:


> I'm in San Antonio. We should get a Southern TX meet going some time.



Yeah that would be great. I wonder how many people we could get. I almost never see a CC here in Houston. Do you see many in SA? Did you notice in the 2010 VW CC brochure all the cars have Texas plates?


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> We're brothers from another mother!!  Looks great!!! :beer:


lol Thanks. I used painters tape to mask off where I wanted it. Tried to get it as straight as possible. With the angles of the lights and the trunk, it makes it seem crooked.



TheRodfather said:


> What did you use to take them off? Did you heat them with something first? Looks awesome. I was contemplating the german flag as well, but on the other side and maybe even leaving the CC on there but just removing the 20T


I used fishing line. I didn't heat them up, as the car had been outside for about 45 minutes due to driving. Backed it into the garage, slipped the line behind the letters and used a sawing/back and forth motion. They came right off with minimal resistance. They're all plastic, too. I pealed off the black foam stuff off the paint, then clay-barred the residue off the paint. Easy peasy.



IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Yeah that would be great. I wonder how many people we could get. I almost never see a CC here in Houston. Do you see many in SA? Did you notince in the 2010 VW CC brochure all the cars have Texas plates?


I actually don't know anyone locally with a CC. lol I've seen 2 in SA, but the drivers were middle aged women. Didn't notice the license plate thing either. That's neat.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

made a lux into an r-line...


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

cosmic_beetle said:


> made a lux into an r-line...


I think that's pretty damn perfect, right there. Wow. Don't get mad if I copy your setup. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been debating on wheel color for a potential new set: silver or something darker like gunmetal. (think VW's Sagitta color)

I'm just not sure what would look best on Island Grey.. silver would have a nice contrast of dark and light, but the gunmetal color looks more stealthy and subdued.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I dont think gunmetal will look good on IG personally. Its an odd color and I went through the same thoughts when I had my DG A4, its def a hard color to work with when it comes to wheels. I would look for something polished personally.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I had polished CCW Classics on my Bullitt and as much as I loved them, they were a bear to maintain. I'm tracking though, veedubbin.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Washed the car and clay barred the windows, had a bit of water spotting that was bugging me. I also used the touch up pen to correct a few dings from the gravel they use on our roads here in the PNW. Next weekend is the big cruise up to Leavenworth, have to have the car looking good!!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Sevarg said:


> I had polished CCW Classics on my Bullitt and as much as I loved them, they were a bear to maintain. I'm tracking though, veedubbin.


 CCW classics... esp in their polished form are one of THE nicest set of hoops you can put on any car. Id love for them to come up with a nice 20" monoblock version so i could strap them up to the CC


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

snow blind said:


> CCW classics... esp in their polished form are one of THE nicest set of hoops you can put on any car. Id love for them to come up with a nice 20" monoblock version so i could strap them up to the CC


I agree. Here's a couple shots..










..and what they were replaced with : True Forged Chicanes, 3-piece, satin black, chrome ARP hardware..18x9 front, 18x11 rear. LOVED these.


















:beer:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

God I love your old car


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> God I love your old car


Me too. I miss the **** out of it. 2v's are just dogs, though.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cosmic_beetle said:


> made a lux into an r-line...


Maybe it's just the way i'm looking at the picture, but that doesn't look like an r line because of the front bumper. The r lines lip is integrated into the bumper itself, not a separate piece. Like I said I may be wrong, but from the pictures it looks like an add on.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Maybe it's just the way i'm looking at the picture, but that doesn't look like an r line because of the front bumper. The r lines lip is integrated into the bumper itself, not a separate piece. Like I said I may be wrong, but from the pictures it looks like an add on.


No...You're correct. Its a whole different bumper but I'm pretty sure cosmic beetle was just saying his car was pretty damn close to being an .:R Line. :beer:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> No...You're correct. Its a whole different bumper but I'm pretty sure cosmic beetle was just saying his car was pretty damn close to being an .:R Line. :beer:


Exactly, the R-Line bumper is just the gold coast lip (like cosmic's) integrated into the bumper.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> No...You're correct. Its a whole different bumper but I'm pretty sure cosmic beetle was just saying his car was pretty damn close to being an .:R Line. :beer:


He's just gotta get the rear lip spoiler(unless i missed it) and the r line badges and he's set for the outside. Although the bumper thing other than that pretty sweet.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> He's just gotta get the rear lip spoiler(unless i missed it) and the r line badges and he's set for the outside. Although the bumper thing other than that pretty sweet.


R-line doesn't have the rear lip spoiler. That was on the Gold Coast but didn't carry over.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> R-line doesn't have the rear lip spoiler. That was on the Gold Coast but didn't carry over.


I meant the small one that's mounted on the trunk. Sorry I misworded it.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I meant the small one that's mounted on the trunk. Sorry I misworded it.


I know what you meant, and you worded it properly, I am almost positive that that piece is not a part of the R-Line model.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> I know what you meant, and you worded it properly, I am almost positive that that piece is not a part of the R-Line model.


I have it on my r line. I'll check the invoice tomorrow and make sure it wasn't an extra, but I believe it came with the package


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I have it on my r line. I'll check the invoice tomorrow and make sure it wasn't an extra, but I believe it came with the package


Nice, everything I have seen online says its just bumper and skirts.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

There's a black R-Line at my dealer. No trunk spoiler.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> He's just gotta get the rear lip spoiler(unless i missed it) and the r line badges and he's set for the outside. Although the bumper thing other than that pretty sweet.


badges are en route from germany, pedals are coming from Bud, door sills from Germany, R Line Head rests from Catskinz, Joey mod head lights (local). as for the lip, the "real" R-lines didn't have sensors and I hate drilling. so I added the lip (which, I will have molded later... probably when I shave the car (to include front badges and read badges). I suspect it will be more of an "R-Line" than the real ones when done. Plus, I get a sunroof 

~ J


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

Installed eurocup holder, vinyl black the front grill and put the black piece back on the lower rear bumper(lower part was painted same color as rest of the car before).


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is the link with more pictures.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...of-Vinyl-black-front-grill-and-eurocup-holder


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

I bought my 2010 CC Sport DSG Candy White, Black Letherette on Saturday, Debadged it Sunday, and today it is getting 5% Tint all the way around!  I'm super excited!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

last night debaged , and blacked out teh front markers . 

I really like that look now over euro clears


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


> last night debaged , and blacked out teh front markers .
> 
> I really like that look now over euro clears


pic's? What did you do to remove the badging?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Made first appointment with Dealer for 5000 mi inspection and oil change.


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> pic's? What did you do to remove the badging?


I used fishing line to get them off, my thumb to get as much of the double stick tape off, then clay bar to get the rest of tape off, then Goo Gone to finish it up!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Installed Euro corners, and extra baggage hook in trunk. Wanted to tackle cupholder, but it's too damn hot and I don't want the aggravation on my birthday!

/gratitious birthday plug!
//32!
///slashies!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

JHolmes said:


> Installed Euro corners, and extra baggage hook in trunk. Wanted to tackle cupholder, but it's too damn hot and I don't want the aggravation on my birthday!
> 
> /gratitious birthday plug!
> //32!
> ///slashies!


Nice work, I have been meanign to add the extra hook since I bought the car. Anyone else cut themselves on the metal seam in the trunk near the hook? 

Happy birthday dude.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I haven't cut myself, but I was sold on the one hook the second I used it for groceries. Why there's isn't two boggles my mind. Took all of 5 minutes to install.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Installed the Euro Cup Holder! Guess it is a BBK next, but that won't probably be until next year.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

CC was detailed at the dealer today as well and window tinting. Looks much better with the new tinting.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Anyone else cut themselves on the metal seam in the trunk near the hook?


 Ahhh i know EXACTLY what piece of metal you're referring to! That f'n thing is as sharp as an obsidian shard! I have a permanent scar  It's funny though... i thought i was the only dumbass who got cut by a car trunk :laugh:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

So I showed the wife the new Euro turn signals when she came home. 'meh, it's hot.. How much did that cost?! Let's go inside.'. I suppose it's an acquired taste LOL.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> pic's? What did you do to remove the badging?



jsut took of the rear emblems for "CC" "2.0T " onlyu took 5min with heat gun and plastic razor blade


----------



## salen (Jun 18, 2010)

*Cool*

Well,this really helps me a lot! Thank you very much to share such a useful information!
If u dont mind,here u can have a good look,maybe it can give u a fantastic challenge.
Want to live a life on the cloud,just come *here!*


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

*The heat gun spooks me a bit...*



EvoVEnto said:


> jsut took of the rear emblems for "CC" "2.0T " onlyu took 5min with heat gun and plastic razor blade


I'm not sure if I trust it, I think mine goes up to 11, or 1040 degrees...I was thinking about using it but wasn't sure if I wanted it to get too hot...yes it does have a lower setting, but I'm paranoid.


----------



## dsn112 (Jun 18, 2010)

Debadged the rear(heat gun). Then washed and a quick coat of mazerna powerlock sealant.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

gnewveloce said:


> I'm not sure if I trust it, I think mine goes up to 11, or 1040 degrees...I was thinking about using it but wasn't sure if I wanted it to get too hot...yes it does have a lower setting, but I'm paranoid.


Just leave it in the sun for a bit then use the fishing line/floss method as stated a bit earlier. I've debadged 3 cars and never used a heat gun.



snow blind said:


> Ahhh i know EXACTLY what piece of metal you're referring to! That f'n thing is as sharp as an obsidian shard! I have a permanent scar  It's funny though... i thought i was the only dumbass who got cut by a car trunk :laugh:


Ha, yeah I have caught it a few times. I also used to scrape may hand when taking stuff out of the little cubby in the lower driverside dash.



JHolmes said:


> I haven't cut myself, but I was sold on the one hook the second I used it for groceries. Why there's isn't two boggles my mind. Took all of 5 minutes to install.


Who knows, my Audi had two, not sure how much cost saving they got out of not including two on this.


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Ordered euro corners
Ordered my wheels

Debating on H&R springs or H&R coilovers...


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Installed Euro Cup Holder. Man. It was every bit a pain in the ass everyone mentioned.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Punch Dub said:


> Ordered euro corners
> Ordered my wheels
> 
> Debating on H&R springs or H&R coilovers...





little devil on your shoulder said:


> Coils


:laugh:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Veedubin02 said:


> Nice work, I have been meanign to add the extra hook since I bought the car. Anyone else cut themselves on the metal seam in the trunk near the hook?




ha ha i have yet to cut my hand but i know before i traded the GLI in, i took the hook out of it for the CC


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

I install led bulbs from for www.autolumination.com for the license plate and it looks ....baaaalllin!!!!!


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

I been caught up with other things, didnt really get a chance to work on the CC like I would have liked.

Changed out the reflectors (won't do the signals until I remove the reflectors in the headlights)









Got some springs. They will go on soon. I look to go air suspension later on.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

SellySel said:


> I install led bulbs from for www.autolumination.com for the license plate and it looks ....baaaalllin!!!!!


I bought mine from PYspeed.com, and they're insanely bright.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

i washed the car today and installed a cold air intake from bmc cda cold air intake sounds good made the car a little more responsive and a small hp gain can't wait to get the unitronic chip for the car


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Tinted the windows today at the dealership. 5% for the back windows and rear window and 35% up front. I'm going to take it somewhere where I can get 20% in the fronts though.

tomorrow i'll debadge it.


----------



## tdubsvdub (Jun 20, 2010)

got 20% tint all around today at the dealer. Actually had the dealership guy come to the house and do it - looks great. Car only has 90 miles on it and I did the tint and ordered new rims!
Thinking about new speakers but don't know how much of a difference it would make - has anyone chaned out the speakers - is it a significant difference in sound?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

few of the latest updates , can you spot them ?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


> few of the latest updates , can you spot them ?


4 holes in the front bumper, sick ass rims that I wish you had a close up side shot of, blacked out corners

btw what rims are those I really dig em?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> 4 holes in the front bumper, sick ass rims that I wish you had a close up side shot of, blacked out corners
> 
> btw what rims are those I really dig em?


He has always had those wheels, My guess its GC Lip and Skirts. Are your rear wheels bending the fender?


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> Are your rear wheels bending the fender?


thats what I was wondering too.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

The rims ar offbrand OZ's , you can find them up on ebay if you search mercedes 22 

The fenders are rolled not bent to alows the huge rollers. 

Blacked out fronts and removed the rear emblems . 

the rest of the car is H&R coils , GC kit and few small other mods for now . 

Rims are 22x9.5 and 22x10.5 , and yes they rub when you drive to leavenworth with 600lbs of DJ gear in the trunk  but its worth it.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

EvoVEnto said:


>


LOVE this pic, car is looking sic Mike!!:beer:


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

kdeering said:


> LOVE this pic, car is looking sic Mike!!:beer:


dude , your car is hot ..... love it


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

FINALLY installed my R32 dead pedal, and euro switch. Need to catch up with Scott Evil and get the vag stuff done, and fog wire.

I like how VW used a plastic rivet with no head under the hood release handle on the kick panel. Fortunately I had a better replacement one.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Washed and detailed today. Also added a German flag badge from _eurobadgez.com_...

I know it looks crooked, but the lines of the car are not entirely straight and neither is the badge seeing that it sits at an angle of sorts. According to the level I used to line things up, it is straight though. I am sooo OCD... :laugh:

I wasn't sure about this badge when I received it, but now that it's on, I rather like it.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the badge. I had toyed around with adding it to the interiror. On dash passenger side along the fake alluminum trim.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> I like the badge. I had toyed around with adding it to the interiror. On dash passenger side along the fake alluminum trim.


Interesting idea. :beer:


----------



## CCVW (May 11, 2010)

Would look good on the chopper


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

"Finished" off my interior! I officially "do not" miss my R32 any more!










ok.. i just miss the awd handling!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Car looks amazing Rafa. You ever get to retint your tails?


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^ Do the paddles work?


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

New steering wheel, new VW emblem, catback Magnaflow exhaust no resonator...loud!


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

That steering wheel is so sick. I love it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I like the steering wheel too, wish he had the touch scree inside man that would look so sweet.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Yeah I like the steering wheel too, wish he had the touch scree inside man that would look so sweet.


Thanks...working on the touch screen next...


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Punch Dub said:


> ^^^ Do the paddles work?


100%. That is why I did it :thumbup: Simple vag-com change as the car comes equiped with the right controler!


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Today I finally did something about my front bumper lights. Painted with VHT Nightshades. Came out pretty nice. I definitely like this look better than clear OEM lights.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

man that looks nice!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

today I did a few things:

Added some camber up front
Lowered the car a little more
Re-did my grill
Put in HID's... gonna get vagcomed by a friend on saturday. 


Definitely don't recommend doing HIDs if you are going to need to drive in the dark before you can get vagcomed. Took a lap around the neighborhood to see how bad the glare was going to be (Doesn't seem too bad, but I'm still going to aim them downward a bit). Within the mile or so I drove, one light flickered a couple of times and then the other one went out. Sometimes they feel like working, sometimes they don't. When I tested them out in the day there were no hiccups, other than shutting off/flicker due to high beams (but I was aware of that).

Also, modifying the bulb brackets for HID H7 bulbs to fit is a real PITA... mostly because I don't own a dremel. I just used some tin snips, needle nose pliers and some decent grip strength and made it happen LOL


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

I picked up my K & N Typhoon intake today. Waiting on Forge Short Shift kit to come in so i can install that first because it requires removing the intake. Oh, and i got an inch chopped off the shifter stalk so it doesnt feel like im driving a dump truck. Huge difference already. I'll post pics of everything. Hope the ss linkage comes today so i can start installing.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

*pics*


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

ordered new 3000k fog bulbs, as well as yellow (halogen) high beam bulbs.

I'm also really enjoying driving the CC car around now that it's lowered. Gonna take the cobra out tonight since it's the 4th -, but I might just sell the cobra this summer, not buy a porsche 996 turbo (was shopping for low mile '02s) for a while and wait until I can afford a 997 turbo comfortably. :screwy:


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Sounds like a plan and a half.

I've been mulling over my wheel options, and finally came to a decision.
Installed my euro clear corners and gave her a nice wash.

Happy 4th y'all!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

pics from audi expo


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

joined the club )

.:R line badges are in and are next... on the fence of Joey Modding the headlights...


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

your car looks incredible!! very tasteful!

If you're willing to dig into your headlight housings, the only thing I'd do is paint the reflector since your car is silver and everything flows so clean.

If you did wheels that were more 'sporty' like a gunmetal color or were trying to pull that look off, then I'd say joey mod them. The amber in the headlights and the euro corners tie together decently, at least that's what I've had to tell myself :banghead:


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

Love the wheels and graphics on the windshield. Sometimes i wish my car was grey. Actually.... all the time.s


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

MBH said:


> your car looks incredible!! very tasteful!
> 
> If you're willing to dig into your headlight housings, the only thing I'd do is paint the reflector since your car is silver and everything flows so clean.
> 
> If you did wheels that were more 'sporty' like a gunmetal color or were trying to pull that look off, then I'd say joey mod them. The amber in the headlights and the euro corners tie together decently, at least that's what I've had to tell myself :banghead:





Brett_CC said:


> Love the wheels and graphics on the windshield. Sometimes i wish my car was grey. Actually.... all the time.s


Thanks to both of you! 

MBH: I am feeling the same way... not sure if I can pull off a Joey without blacking out the grill...


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

cosmic_beetle said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> MBH: I am feeling the same way... not sure if I can pull off a Joey without blacking out the grill...


If you want any advice on that, I've done mine a few times (plastidip) and changed things around each time to the way I want them. I'd be happy to give you some tips I've learned along the way :thumbup:

I was also thinking about this the other day... instead of doing the black on such a clean/high end looking car, have you considered painting them body colored or a darker silver just to get rid of the chrome housings? That could look pretty good, and if you don't like it you could always go back over it with black and joey them. I don't like the fact that once you do it, there is no turning back though


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have the link to "how to joey mod" thread. My search isnt coming up with sh**t


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Does anyone have the link to "how to joey mod" thread. My search isnt coming up with sh**t


Here are a few :beer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4286291
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1567138
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4137676


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

tinted the rear bumper reflectors with film I had left over from tinting the tails.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I took this


----------



## CCSD (Jul 4, 2010)

*Vent Boost Guage*

Is there anyway this vent gauge released from AWE could fit in a 2010 CC?










If not, does anyone else have a creative / tasteful location to mount a boost gauge?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome pic. I see you went back to the old wheels. Love them.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Lets see over the weekend I was able to get my wheels on and dial in the air-ride. I would post but im afraid of getting flamed cause I saw what happened to Matt.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I want to SEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

fookerbob said:


> Lets see over the weekend I was able to get my wheels on and dial in the air-ride. I would post but im afraid of getting flamed cause I saw what happened to Matt.


**** that. Post the pics. :beer:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Sevarg said:


> **** that. Post the pics. :beer:


 +1, raw dawg it haahhahahahaahha


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

pics or it didn't happen!! :beer:


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

20thgti2461 said:


> pics or it didn't happen!! :beer:


This!

And yeah, Matt attracted a lot of hate here and even more on the car lounge :laugh: I call that doing things right!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice dude, wheels wouldn't be my first choice but they do work. Body color matched centers and I think I would be more sold, either way nice work.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

insaaaaaaaaneee!!! Love the car!! I have a feeling you'll get more love than Matt did. The Gold Coast looks great on there too. You ought to post up the other pic too (sorry, couldn't help but find your flickr)

I'm so sad you have a front plate mounted on the bumper though


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you God for rear camber.
Amen.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

MBH said:


> insaaaaaaaaneee!!! Love the car!! I have a feeling you'll get more love than Matt did. The Gold Coast looks great on there too. You ought to post up the other pic too (sorry, couldn't help but find your flickr)
> 
> I'm so sad you have a front plate mounted on the bumper though


Im getting the front plated taken care of in the next few weeks, waiting for my warranty piece to come in. 

I will take more pictures of it when that plate comes off and the Porsche brakes are one

Thanks for the comments


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

fookerbob, more info on your setup por favor. what kind is it (bagyard?), are you notched, are you running auto-pilot, etc. how is the ride?

thanks!

~ Jess


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks awesome Nicul. Good to see it all come together finally. :thumbup:


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

fookerbob said:


>


What color is this? Looks sick! Wheels will have to grow on me but I love the lines and stance.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Fooker... ish is baller man $$$$


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

it's aight


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

cosmic_beetle said:


> fookerbob, more info on your setup por favor. what kind is it (bagyard?), are you notched, are you running auto-pilot, etc. how is the ride?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ~ Jess



Jess,

Yes I am notched

The ride is amazing, I have a got of friends that have VIP cars with various kits and the CC is a million times better in ride and quality.

My air setup consists of:

MasonTech Front and Rear

1/4" Accuair Management
- UV4 Manifold
- E-Level




kdeering said:


> What color is this? Looks sick! Wheels will have to grow on me but I love the lines and stance.


Its Light Brown Metallic.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

fookerbob...car looks amazing dude! mad props


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

dcdubbin202 said:


> The car looks great. Of course I'm annoyed that you have e-code bi-xenons. I thought I was unique in that. Oh well. :beer:


Haha its all good man, i've had them on since January/February time when I bought them from Pavel.


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Today is my birthday so my gift from my girlfriend was a GIAC Stage 1 flash. Picked it up yesterday from Champion Motorsports in Pompano Beach, FL. Its amazing. The pull on the highway is great. I feel much safer now in heavy traffic. Best Birthday present ever. Oh except for the one Pat Riley got me last night.


----------



## 2010Tig (Jan 18, 2010)

Added some chrome VW valve stem covers to my CC lol


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Washed it, waxed it and treated the leather with a round of Lexol. Looks great. Tonight, the other car...


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Dropped it off at the dealer service AGAIN. I had picked it up Monday after having the A/C compressor changed out as my A/C wasn't working. Well it **** the bed again yesterday, or rather went into I don't know what to do mode. Essentially turning on fine then blowing hot air then blowing cool air again, repeat. As much as I like this car I'm getting tired of bringing it into service so often, never had a car with as many little issues before. If this keeps up I am DEFINITELY moving on to something else when the warranty is over. I just hope this time the car lasts more than a couple weeks without the need for another service!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

*Brake Light Buned Out*

After reading many threads associated with how much the bulbs in the CC really suk, a brake light bulb burned out on me today on the way to lunch.

Headed straight to PepBoys and replaced all the rear bulbs with Sylvania LL bulbs. Quick and simple process, no more than 5 minutes total

Oh, then had it washed.....makes it run better:screwy:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Kris, sorry to hear that you're having some woes with your CC. At least it's one of the best looking CC's in the nation. I guess that just means you're going to be turning a lot of heads, and they'll see you cursing your car out 



kpn said:


> After reading many threads associated with how much the bulbs in the CC really suk, a brake light bulb burned out on me today on the way to lunch.
> 
> Headed straight to PepBoys and replaced all the rear bulbs with Sylvania LL bulbs. Quick and simple process, no more than 5 minutes total
> 
> Oh, then had it washed.....makes it run better:screwy:


oh here I got one for you!

My rear bulb burned out the other day, so I go to the dealer to get them to swap it out, no big deal right?

Next morning... the light bulb next to it burned out  then magically 5 miles down the road, it fixed itself. Did it for two mornings, knock on wood it didn't do it yesterday or today 



and p.s. you're right.. waxed cars run faster times :laugh:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*How to adjust rear camber on a MKV GTI/Jetta and a B6 Passat/CC*

took some pictures for skid plate cross fittment between our cars and a MKV GTI/Jetta - it looks like they have almost identical parts from the factory... check it out and let me know what you think: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4941859-oil-pan-protection pics on post #12


Something you guys might be more interested in was that I adjusted my rear camber so I could lower the car some more, it was actually extremely easy.

Tools needed to adjust: 18mm socket wrench & 9mm socket wrench.








See the bolt that is visible up higher on the right next to the blue spring? It's an eccentric bolt. Loosen the 18mm nut up a little bit, you don't even need separation between the nut and the bolt. Next use the 9mm socket to rotate the eccentric bolt. You'll be able to see the change in camber, it's actually surprisingly dramatic.


Also, made my own intake today. F paying $250+ for something this easy. If anybody wants one, let me know via PM


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

MBH said:


>


Uh oh... you out of threads in the rear? Did you lower it more since those last pics next to the stock CC? It looks like it's time to take the perch out


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

snow blind said:


> Uh oh... you out of threads in the rear? Did you lower it more since those last pics next to the stock CC? It looks like it's time to take the perch out


Not my pic, snagged from the tex. Forget the name of the guy that posted it, but I know I appreciated him going to out take a picture for somebody else a lot :beer:

And yeah, I lowered it about another 3/4" in the rear. Might be a little bit too much. Guess I'll have to bring the front down to even it out hahaha. Already wore through one fender liner. Figured out the reason why though :banghead: When I did the fender screw mod (you know, how you take the fender liner tab and bend it straight up) The fender screw hole somehow had gotten hooked on the end of it and brought the fender liner at the top of the tier way way close to the tire shoulder. Couldn't even wedge my pinky in between the tire and the liner :screwy:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

fookerbob said:


>


WOW! Awesome. Just.. wow.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

fookerbob said:


>


I love everything except for the rims. I just don't think they flow with the car. Other than that the thing looks tits


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

ordered the MkVI steering wheel  can't wait to have paddles in both cars!

~ J


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

installed forge diverter valve spacer today. Im not sure how i feel about it. Sometimes i think it sounds sweet and other times it is just to much and could possible be annoying. It attracts a lot of attention and im not sure if it is the kind of attention i am looking for in this car. Maybe im getting old. Install was pretty simple but i used a lift. Its only 3 hex bolts. I might take it off and sell it for half price.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Brett_CC said:


> installed forge diverter valve spacer today. Im not sure how i feel about it. Sometimes i think it sounds sweet and other times it is just to much and could possible be annoying. It attracts a lot of attention and im not sure if it is the kind of attention i am looking for in this car. Maybe im getting old. Install was pretty simple but i used a lift. Its only 3 hex bolts. I might take it off and sell it for half price.


Let me know if you do, I'll buy it.

I've thought about doing this as well but was on the fence myself. you can install this with a stock diverter valve, right?

Also, no codes thrown? (Are you tuned?)


----------



## bimmer10 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ordered B&G Springs, should have them by Friday.

Here's a pic from the day I picked her up. Right out off the showroom floor.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

bimmer10 said:


> Ordered B&G Springs, should have them by Friday.
> 
> Here's a pic from the day I picked her up. Right out off the showroom floor.



BEAUTIFUL! I've never been a white fan, but as of late I'm coming around. You picture has really made me consider white, along with silver!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

fookerbob said:


>


**** that is hot


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

> Let me know if you do, I'll buy it.
> 
> I've thought about doing this as well but was on the fence myself. you can install this with a stock diverter valve, right?
> 
> Also, no codes thrown? (Are you tuned?)


I did install it with the stock DV but my DV has the diaphram (not the piston type) which is known to fail prematurely. Some 2010 have them and some don't. No codes were thrown. Its easy with a lift. The top bolt is a pain but nothing too difficult to do yourself. DO NOT try doing this while your car is hot. You will burn your arms and hands. My access to the lift is about 15 miles from my house so I had no choice. Im on the fence as well as to whether or not i'll keep it. Probably not. It does attract a lot of attention--especially when you are close to a median or in a tunnel. I am APR stage 1 tuned. I was wondering if i could install my own down pipe though or if proffessional installation would be recommended. Any of you guys install your own DP?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

hey brett...you can install the DP if you got patience. it can be a huge PITA. i've uninstalled one once and vowed never to do any of my own exhaust stuff lol


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Brett_CC said:


> I did install it with the stock DV but my DV has the diaphram (not the piston type) which is known to fail prematurely. Some 2010 have them and some don't. No codes were thrown. Its easy with a lift. The top bolt is a pain but nothing too difficult to do yourself. DO NOT try doing this while your car is hot. You will burn your arms and hands. My access to the lift is about 15 miles from my house so I had no choice. Im on the fence as well as to whether or not i'll keep it. Probably not. It does attract a lot of attention--especially when you are close to a median or in a tunnel. I am APR stage 1 tuned. I was wondering if i could install my own down pipe though or if proffessional installation would be recommended. Any of you guys install your own DP?


If you don't mind... What does the spacer actually 'do'? And how does it sound different?


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

a DV spacer just vents the unused air (boost) into the atmosphere instead of routing it back to the manifold. when you vent the pressure into the atmoshere it creates a desireable (to some) discharge sounds similar to air brakes in a tractor trailer except more punctuated and crisp. It is similar to a blow off valve sound but is not quite the same because our DV's are electronically controlled by a solenoid (hence the connector on the DV). This allows the the valve to open and release built up pressure while accelerating through first and second gear. So when i am WOT i hear the air discharging while the pedal is pressed to the floor instead of just in between shifts. Honestly, it is just a noise maker. I just wanted to test it out and see if i liked it. I think its too much noise for me though and will be removing it when i change my oil in the next couple of days.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Shined up the chrome a bit and de-badged the rear. Euro badge is coming and ordering my custom tag here soon too.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

ha, thats funny, i just debadged mine this morning and am putting on the German flag in place of the "cc"


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

You missed a couple of badges 

I just ordered my H&R sport springs.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Punch Dub said:


> You missed a couple of badges
> 
> I just ordered my H&R sport springs.


 Nah those are R lines can't mess with those their like 20 extra hp for the car


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Nah those are R lines can't mess with those their like 20 extra hp for the car


 Let me know if you sell your wheels. :beer:


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

bimmer10 said:


> Ordered B&G Springs, should have them by Friday.
> 
> Here's a pic from the day I picked her up. Right out off the showroom floor.


 
I want to see pics, I considering ordering those.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

(Sigh) I had a tractor trailer throw a tire tread in front of me on the highway at 75 mph. Destroyed my front... 

Waiting in the highway patrol as I type this. Sad day.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

JHolmes said:


> (Sigh) I had a tractor trailer throw a tire tread in front of me on the highway at 75 mph. Destroyed my front...
> 
> Waiting in the highway patrol as I type this. Sad day.


 Sorry to hear that but glad you are ok, those things can be deadly.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Yeah. I'm fine. Shaken up, but fine. I'll get some pics


----------



## mons00n1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice to hear you're safe! Too bad for your "baby" I was hoping to follow your build progress and maybe even follow behind you with all your mods (including your audio changes!)... 

Good luck with the insurance/body shop!


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

JHolmes: my condolences. I recently had my car sideswiped while parked. Not a pleasant thing at all. Hopefully, you'll take this experience to install the Gold Coast kit.

Fookerbob and DcDubbin' get a room!  Actually, I've just installed my Euro Bi-Xenons, so there's more of us. I am a bit lazy to run the wires to activate the high beam, but it'll get done this weekend, I promise.

More in the works: a. GTI steering wheel (in transit from Portugal); b. RCD-510 instead of my Waywell; and c. Having my SSR GT3s polished, and then put on, hopefully.

Ambitions: a. suede headliner; b. full APR Stage 3 plus BBK and thicker sways. That's if I have a good year. :beer:


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got the Apr stage 2 programming, short shifter and dv in over the weekend at waterfest  downpipes on order.. coming soon Fuel pump and smoked tails..


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

You went stage II without a DP? Are you just keeping off the throttle?


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea i spoke with the guys at apr extensivelly about it. They offer a stage 2 program without DP file.. They offered to do a reflash for free once hte dp arrives. A friend of mine did the same on his mkv GTI they said its fine becuase installed My dv and intake.. ive been running both programs Stock and 93 to do comparissons car runs fine with stage 2 without the DP.. im just waiting for the billy boat to arrive this week hopefully.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

I put my new Rollers on, Now I just need my springs to show up!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been wondering what a set of bbs's would look like in that color on a car. Looks fantastic


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks, I was worried about them but I think it looks sweet, just need to drop it about 1.3"-1.5". The wheels are 20x8.5 ET38 with 245/30/20 Falken 452's. I will clean it up and take some better pics tonight!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

20thgti2461 said:


> Thanks, I was worried about them but I think it looks sweet, just need to drop it about 1.3"-1.5". The wheels are 20x8.5 ET38 with 245/30/20 Falken 452's. I will clean it up and take some better pics tonight!


 eh personally i'd stay away from the falkens I ran three tires from them and were not impressed at all. I ended up like bf goodrich g force sports more, but then was of course on a smaller wheel size car. Not sure their offerings or anybodies offerings for 20's. I've often wondered what your rims would look like on my CC


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

The last 5 sets of tires I have had have been falken 452's with no problems. Everything from a 225/40/18 to a 295/30/24! :thumbup: Oh and TireRack has these BBS's on Clearance right now! :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

20thgti2461 said:


> The last 5 sets of tires I have had have been falken 452's with no problems. Everything from a 225/40/18 to a 295/30/24! :thumbup: Oh and TireRack has these BBS's on Clearance right now! :beer:


 these the ones 280 a set. cx-r's. It's sad that they are close outs


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

nope, the are CK's 

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...alse&filterBrand=BBS&filterNew=All&sort=Brand 

looks like they sold out. They had them for $450 a piece, they have the polished for $280 each but they dont have a full set.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered my Euro badge today for the CC. Hopefully it should come in the next week or so.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

got my 3k HID's for my fogs in today!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

20thgti2461 said:


> got my 3k HID's for my fogs in today!


 Did you make any adjustments to your vagcom? Do they work on both sides? W/O any vagcom adjustments for xenon, only my passenger side will light up. Both bulbs/ballasts are functional (both work on passenger side, neither work on driver's side) :banghead:


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

MBH said:


> Did you make any adjustments to your vagcom? Do they work on both sides? W/O any vagcom adjustments for xenon, only my passenger side will light up. Both bulbs/ballasts are functional (both work on passenger side, neither work on driver's side) :banghead:


 Yes both of mine work, but I'm using capacitors that the place i bought them from sent with my set that said they have to be used on most Euro cars, benz, vw, audi, etc... The capacitor goes between the factory harness and ballast. They sell the capacitor kits for $8 a pair according to the instructions they sent with them. Hope this helps! :beer:


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Debadged and Put on my R-line smoked tails and black vw emblem.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

20thgti2461 said:


> I put my new Rollers on, Now I just need my springs to show up!


Those look great


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

20thgti2461 said:


> Yes both of mine work, but I'm using capacitors that the place i bought them from sent with my set that said they have to be used on most Euro cars, benz, vw, audi, etc... The capacitor goes between the factory harness and ballast. They sell the capacitor kits for $8 a pair according to the instructions they sent with them. Hope this helps! :beer:


 ah, thank you that does help a lot! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Debadged and Put on my R-line smoked tails and black vw emblem.


 You spray painted your emblem or you bought a black emblem?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Put on my Euro badge yesterday on my R-line. Getting my HID's in two weeks when I go to San Diego


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You spray painted your emblem or you bought a black emblem?


 I modified the one off my gti...I dont believe they make a back one for the cc yet. The front is available though on ebay


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Met up with Scott Evil and he Vag'd my car and turned on all the usual goodies. 

Thanks Scott!!!:beer:


----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

Had my 10K service performed on Saturday.

Tire rotation and oil change, 45 minutes out the door!:thumbup:

No questions or comments about my Carbonio CAI either


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Put on my Euro badge yesterday on my R-line. Getting my HID's in two weeks when I go to San Diego


What is this Euro badge you speak of? Any pictures?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

CC Ya said:


> What is this Euro badge you speak of? Any pictures?


just a guess, but it's probably the same thing that Sevarg and I did. It's just a German flag where the badging would go. I thought it was a nice subtle touch. :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MBH said:


> just a guess, but it's probably the same thing that Sevarg and I did. It's just a German flag where the badging would go. I thought it was a nice subtle touch. :beer:


ding ding yeah that's yeah I did the same thing. It's a nice touch after the debadge


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

Finally debadged....
had to go 5x tippet for any one that fly fishes, 7x kept breaking, no way would my fishing line fit behind the badges.


----------



## Gdm Phil (Jul 16, 2010)

Well after the dealer brought my freshly 3 staged with clay bar mothers treated black CC threw there automotic car wash. I will be re waxing it tonight to get these swirls and minor scuffs in the clear coat out


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Ordering Euro markers and reflectors...... Is the a DIY on how to install them or is it that easy?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Ordering Euro markers and reflectors...... Is the a DIY on how to install them or is it that easy?


Ill be doing a DIY when I order a set which should be in the next two weeks or so I hope.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Not wanting to spoil your thunder, but... http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?4656550


hah doh  oh well I just wanted to try and do something to contribute to the community. Maybe ill catch another DIY


----------



## overdriiive (Jul 15, 2010)

spent 4 hours cleaning the car
almost up to perfection !!!
waiting for APR intake to arrive


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

wow, sorry i've been really quiet in the forums as of late...i have a lot going on in my life everyone...but i hit 20K this week while in Charleston, SC...went to Stokes VW and they did my 20K service...minus the wash and tire rotation lol....not to mention both my front fenders finally match lol yep, hit the drivers side while there...still not gonna raise her


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> hah doh  oh well I just wanted to try and do something to contribute to the community. Maybe ill catch another DIY


Wow thanks!


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Installed the Euroswitch today... finally can run my fogs alone.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Finally getting my license plate holes filled, still at the body shop though.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Euro turn signals - bye bye orange! Bought for $99 from Ebay, via a VW dealer in PA.

It only took about 10min to remove the old signals and install the new ones. The hardest part was getting the old little 2x3" reflector out to install the new one. 



















Tinting happens next Tuesday!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Gave it a good bath. And replaced the trim around climate control with new trim. Old one had a small scratch in the aluminum that drove me nuts. Got it for $68 at VW dealer.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Installed my Smoked Euro turns, Laminex gunsmoke on the Headlights and Yellow Lamines on the fogs...Up next some tint.


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Installed my Smoked Euro turns, Laminex gunsmoke on the Headlights and Yellow Lamines on the fogs...Up next some tint.



I like it. Do you have any wider shots?


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Put on my Euro badge yesterday on my R-line. Getting my HID's in two weeks when I go to San Diego


Are you getting just HID bulbs? I've been looking for HID bi-xenon headlights with projector lenses, etc. but can't find them. Just wondering if you found the entire unit, or are just getting the bulbs... thx


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

bpkdaguio said:


> Are you getting just HID bulbs? I've been looking for HID bi-xenon headlights with projector lenses, etc. but can't find them. Just wondering if you found the entire unit, or are just getting the bulbs... thx


Nope just going bulbs and ballast aftermarket till I save up for a set of bi xeons with projector housing.


----------



## .:Rgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

*Drove it!!!*

Drove over 500 miles today, I'll add another 120 in the morning. 30k is right around the corner!!!


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

CC Ya said:


> I like it. Do you have any wider shots?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BadBunny1.8T said:


>


Very nice looking.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

bought my car!


----------



## NatchoTequila (Jul 26, 2010)

*Front License Plate Delete*

You may have seen this already, BUT this is what I did to my CC technically yesterday but close enough.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4971004-Check-out-my-3.45-Front-license-plate-hole-fix!

Peace! :thumbup:


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

fookerbob said:


>


this is really great.. shows off the lines perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Just got my Euro Clear corners!! Now I have to make it through the rest of the day, resit the urge to install them during my lunch hour......


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

put the R8 oil cap off my A4 onto my CC.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> put the R8 oil cap off my A4 onto my CC.


fits no issues? Pic's?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> fits no issues? Pic's?


its fits great but not straight. it was straight on my A4. will take pictures tonight.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

rabbit07 said:


> its fits great but not straight. it was straight on my A4. will take pictures tonight.


 need to see more mods


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

added chrome tips


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Got some VAG love :laugh: windows open and close with remote. It's a beutiful thing


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Got rear ended on my way to work by some Indian lady.... ****!!!!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Just got done installing Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert. :thumbup:


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

just installed the typhoon intake and clear front signals


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

how are you liking your typhoon intake?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

drove it hard


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Received my LED strips to add to the trunk area. Trunk lighting is pretty awful. The location of the light in the trunk provides zero light if you have anything in there.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Ween2010 said:


> Received my LED strips to add to the trunk area. Trunk lighting is pretty awful. The location of the light in the trunk provides zero light if you have anything in there.


 
Ooooooo! Pictures! opcorn:


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Went to the car wash (no brushes! mainly to stay out of the 900 degree heat and sun) and cleaned up the CC. (Blackberry pics...sorry) 

Shiny....


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

Brett_CC said:


> how are you liking your typhoon intake?


 
quite impressed with it actually. Noticeable difference when the turbo spools up, and it's not to loud at all. Looks good, and was really impressed with the quality when installing it. really happy with it.


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

Tinted it.......not super impressed, could be darker


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Istalled my new rear spoiler. Looks sweet.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Istalled my new rear spoiler. Looks sweet.


 Is that the one you got from the spoiler store or bought oem?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Washed the R-line today and checked out the Rim's I want for my car.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Added (2) foot long LED strips from Oznium in my trunk. Finally will be able to see my stuff in there at night. Thanks to DavidPaul for the idea and wiring assistance!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Is that the one you got from the spoiler store or bought oem?


 Spoiler store.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Added (2) foot long LED strips from Oznium in my trunk. Finally will be able to see my stuff in there at night. Thanks to DavidPaul for the idea and wiring assistance!


 It looks really nice. Good job.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> It looks really nice. Good job.


 Thanks, I'm happy with it. The LED strips work really well since they are so thin. I was able to place them where its almost impossible for items to hit or catch onto them. I also used the waterproof version of the flexible strips since they are more protected. I also took your advice and removed the stock bulb from the holder as it is no longer needed. Next up is adding OEM footwell lighting and possibly some ambient lighitng using red LED strips. I want it to be very dim and subtle.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I am in love with this stuff! 

I had some scratches on my roof and door thought to be deep and from a car wash at the dealer! I only to touchless or I wash my car myself but the dealership has brushes..  

This took all the scratches out. I was so amazed I spent another hour 1/2 polishing the whole car with this stuff. It rained last night and my car is still super clean! 

Anyone else use nu finish?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> I am in love with this stuff!
> 
> I had some scratches on my roof and door thought to be deep and from a car wash at the dealer! I only to touchless or I wash my car myself but the dealership has brushes..
> 
> ...


 i used to back in the day, but couldn't get past the smell


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> I am in love with this stuff!
> 
> I had some scratches on my roof and door thought to be deep and from a car wash at the dealer! I only to touchless or I wash my car myself but the dealership has brushes..
> 
> ...


 I have been recommending this product on this forum and the Eos forum for quite some time. 

It not only removes scratches on paint but is fantastic for plastic parts as well. 

I keep a bottle or two in my garage at all times and have been using it for years. What works really well for me is to do the entire car with Nu Finish and then cover all of it with a pure carnuba wax.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It truly is amazing. I use to spray wax just cuz it was faster and still looked nice but I'm going to be using this stuff forever. And for 2 posts above...I actually like the smell. I mean some of my favorite scents are gasoline, burnt rubber and such. lol 

Not to mention the spray wax I had smells like cinnamon..Kind of nasty.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

I installed my R-Line pedals tonight...everyone is right it should have come with these already on it, but anyway they look great!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Picked up my HID's today in San Diego, took my R-line on her first long trip, Hit a semi tire in the middle of an unlit portion of a desolate freeway.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Drove at 130mph!


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

Installed the AWE turbo outlet pipe...decided it would be wise to do 100 in a 35 and ended up running from a cop that was shooting radar on a sidestreet lol


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Going to actually start the 4Motion up, back it out of the garage and drive the thing! The wife is a teacher, went back to school this week, but was afraid to park the CC anywhere in the school parking lot. Seems school teachers aren't particularly respectful of another's property. I have to agree (althought I think it may be a female teacher thing, to bang doors and not care that you've done it).


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

Just installed APR Stage 1 ECU upgrade... Love it.


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

bpkdaguio said:


> Just installed APR Stage 1 ECU upgrade... Love it.


Please tell me you got the 100 program as well...it's night and day between that and 93!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Got some some monster mats for my CC. Looks and feels much better now.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

picked up my euro clear corners and ordered my under skirting for my car.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

BoostedCC-R said:


> Please tell me you got the 100 program as well...it's night and day between that and 93!


Do you haves access to 100 octane? It's not easy to find around me.


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Bought a replacement Phoenix wheel for my curbed passenger rear.
Washed her, and got a Oem vw decal that says "my owner


----------



## hhyi2323 (Aug 16, 2010)

just got on yesterday..driving the whole town today. happy to join here!!!!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Got in a fight with my girlfriend cuz she keeps driving my car when I'm at work. I hid the keys this morning and left. She called me wondering were they were, I told her I have them and to drive your Honda. She got pissed and hung up on me. WTF


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

hhyi2323 said:


> just got on yesterday..driving the whole town today. happy to join here!!!!


congrats on your new car. :thumbup:


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

And they say having a CC is not sexy!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Got in a fight with my girlfriend cuz she keeps driving my car when I'm at work. I hid the keys this morning and left. She called me wondering were they were, I told her I have them and to drive your Honda. She got pissed and hung up on me. WTF


hahahh that's terrible


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

BoostedCC-R said:


> Please tell me you got the 100 program as well...it's night and day between that and 93!


I'm running 91 (no 93 in California), don't really have access to 100... CA environmental laws suck!!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I picked up my new co pilot










He is a red brindle american staffordshire terrier I rescued from an organization in Kansas City today.


----------



## enkei54 (Jun 18, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> I picked up my new co pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice dog!

picked up my CC yesterday and put 100 miles on it today doing "errands" i really didnt need to do :laugh:. debadged it as well.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Veedubin02 said:


> I picked up my new co pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ Not putting you paws on my leather seats you are not!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have the fake stuff but will be getting some covers for when he rides along.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

installed a R8 coolant cap. will take picture tonight.


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

rabbit07 said:


> installed a R8 coolant cap. will take picture tonight.


Im interested in seeing this.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

CC Ya said:


> Im interested in seeing this.


Someone else posted a pic of theirs a few pages back


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Today I hard wired my valentine 1 which is a million times better than before, getting my springs put on soon I cannot wait. Also took of the emblems on the rear and washed/waxed. Was quite the car care day!


----------



## DRainman (Aug 1, 2010)

Not trying to be a smartass, but what is the point of this?



rabbit07 said:


> installed a R8 coolant cap. will take picture tonight.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> I picked up my new co pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a brave soul letting your dog ride in this vehicle. Mine will never see my vehicle and he's only a pug


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DRainman said:


> Not trying to be a smartass, but what is the point of this?


If your into the honda scene or anything you commonly see that engine dress up kits usually have mugen or spoon caps as added detail. This is basically the same concept with the r8 being a performance wonder using parts from it to be unique and dress up your engine follows the same concept. It doesn't do anything, but it's one of those things you can say yeah I have r8 parts on my car.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

*All at once*

Tinted the windows 20% all around and 35% on the windshield. 20% on rear lenses and reflectors, 20% on clear markers and fogs, 50% on the headlamps. Carbon fiber (Di-Noc) wrapped all chrome trimming, and threw on some R-Line wheels w/ tires that I got for a smokin deal. They are getting powder coated today, but I only have the pics of them not powder coated. Some will hate the "murdered" look, but I don't care. I love it


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> your a brave soul letting your dog ride in this vehicle. Mine will never see my vehicle and he's only a pug


He is fine, he sits the whole time and sometimes just passes out.


----------



## enkei54 (Jun 18, 2007)

switched out the low's to silverstar ultras and had a hell of a time reinstalling...til i rotated the bulb bracket 90 degrees :banghead:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> He is fine, he sits the whole time and sometimes just passes out.


Oh no i'm just meaning with the fir. my dog is a pain in the butt with shedding even when we take him and get him groomed he's horrible, but you have a short haired dog so it might not be that bad. Also with nails on the leather seats gah! btw awesome that you have a harness for the dog. What a good pet owner.


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

Added this a little bit ago but wanted to post it anyway


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Tinted the windows 20% all around and 35% on the windshield. 20% on rear lenses and reflectors, 20% on clear markers and fogs, 50% on the headlamps. Carbon fiber (Di-Noc) wrapped all chrome trimming, and threw on some R-Line wheels w/ tires that I got for a smokin deal. They are getting powder coated today, but I only have the pics of them not powder coated. Some will hate the "murdered" look, but I don't care. I love it


Looks good


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Tinted the windows 20% all around and 35% on the windshield. 20% on rear lenses and reflectors, 20% on clear markers and fogs, 50% on the headlamps. Carbon fiber (Di-Noc) wrapped all chrome trimming, and threw on some R-Line wheels w/ tires that I got for a smokin deal. They are getting powder coated today, but I only have the pics of them not powder coated. Some will hate the "murdered" look, but I don't care. I love it


:thumbdown:Let me be the first h8ter! I think you really cheap-ed down the classy luxurious looking CC...But then again, it is YOUR CC not mine, so do ur thing.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

R-line said:


> :thumbdown:Let me be the first h8ter! I think you really cheap-ed down the classy luxurious looking CC...But then again, it is YOUR CC not mine, so do ur thing.


+1 Pleeeze don't murder the interior!!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Tinted the windows 20% all around and 35% on the windshield. 20% on rear lenses and reflectors, 20% on clear markers and fogs, 50% on the headlamps. Carbon fiber (Di-Noc) wrapped all chrome trimming, and threw on some R-Line wheels w/ tires that I got for a smokin deal. They are getting powder coated today, but I only have the pics of them not powder coated. Some will hate the "murdered" look, but I don't care. I love it


looks like someone went crazy with this months euro tuner.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments and the criticisms. I've always wanted to black out a car and chose the CC as my project car because I loved the lines and the two-tone interior was beautiful (no, I'm not "murdering" the interior). @dj_chronic_metal, I've never even read Eurotuner, brother. The shop that tinted it just showed me an option to get rid of all the chrome (my enemy)  I know others like the chrome, but its just not for me and its on every other CC. I change cars basically every other year so I just wanted something different. I'm powder coating the R-Line wheels for now and will probably get bigger ones in the spring as it will probably start snowing here soon. H&R's will be the next step. Cheers to modding and I look forward to seeing pics of what everyone else is doing to their whips :beer:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

man i seem to be becoming a stranger in the CC forum...a lot of stuff is happening...a lot of quips being fired out before i can throw them lol...i commend you guys :beer:

but i havent done anything to the CC as of late other than not drive it...got the Cabriolet going well now so i'm throwing miles on her...btw, roy, nice dog dude!


----------



## MR_CC (Jul 3, 2009)

*a SHOT*


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't post just one.. Looks great!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

DRainman said:


> Not trying to be a smartass, but what is the point of this?


the R8 caps just look good. here are some pictures.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

except for the di-noc, i dig this look completely. this is what i had hoped to do with a cc. i bought the only available cc 4motion that was available in the mid-south at the time. it is candy white.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

boneshop said:


> except for the di-noc, i dig this look completely. this is what i had hoped to do with a cc. i bought the only available cc 4motion that was available in the mid-south at the time. it is candy white.


Quoting the post you are talking will make this make more sense.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Like the all black look just not a fan of the carbon fiber pattern.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> I picked up my new co pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog, hard to believe he was a resue dog. :thumbup: Veedubin02 for saving him.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

what parts are we talking about this week sir  is it some of the stuff you've mentioned already?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

ha ha yeah i think thats pretty much what we talked about when i sent you that scan of the car at Checkered Flag that you asked for...hows all that going. take it everything worked out so far?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

dcdubbin202 said:


> So far, so good. How are you doing? You've been quiet around these parts.


x2... i thought Wayne bought a Kia or something :laugh: you've been gone for a while man!


----------



## Duke 01 (Aug 21, 2010)

*VW Weekend*

Drove to Eureka Springs Ar for their Vw weeken! 3 day event, car show, vendors, parade and road tour through the countryside on Sun. Tons and tons of VW love. Mostly aircooled, but it was a blast. Check out last years photos and this years should be up in a week or so.


----------



## Duke 01 (Aug 21, 2010)

*nwavwa.com*

Go to nwavwa.com to check out last years photos of the show and parade.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

completed the conversion of my Lux to an R-Line.

enjoy:

Enjoy:


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

cosmic_beetle said:


> completed the conversion of my Lux to an R-Line.
> 
> enjoy:
> 
> Enjoy:


Very nice, i like it


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

cosmic_beetle said:


> completed the conversion of my Lux to an R-Line.
> 
> enjoy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cosmic, car looks great very nicely done.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

That car is perfect. Easily my fave. I love those wheels. :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Drove mine to the beach. Gonna wax it this afternoon.


1. Cheesey looking dude next to her
2. Wrinkles on the face
3. Skanky looking leg tattoo

overall I give it a you should of gone to miami beach or mission beach :d


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Saw the speed warning on my car today on a back road in the middle of Mexico.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

>


Car looks great; I have a lux and have been debating how far _R-line_ to go. 

Did you glue your R-Line Badges on or did you have to drill into the body?

Also, how much of a drop are you from stock?

Thanks.


----------



## Jesus1380 (Aug 29, 2010)

jay360o said:


> Put of a set of door sills (less than $30)
> ECS blowout sale
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...42632/
> BTW I took one off cuz allignment issue n now it doesn't really stick anymore....any help??.....Thx


would this fit the cc sport? they are nice IMO. TY


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> The badges have adhesive backs and stick on.


Thanks, dc.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

snow blind said:


> x2... i thought Wayne bought a Kia or something :laugh: you've been gone for a while man!





dcdubbin202 said:


> So far, so good. How are you doing? You've been quiet around these parts.


ha ha how'd you guess...actually i got a Genesis lol...just been super busy with work and gettin stuff ready for H20...like working on the weekends making that money lol...gettin ready to put the stockers back on so i can fully detail the BBS's for H20 as well...hell finally washed the car today after not doing so in almost 2 months...thats very unlike me. i know i need to make my presence known more...but hell...i havent done nothing to the CC in forever...Bud was trying hard for me to pick up the R-Line front but i just bought a Cabriolet so what money i had is going into gettin her to be my daily so...

hey Cosmic...car looks real real good...wish i could have the votex or R-Line kit


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy crap batman it crazywayne, he's back, does your girlfriend know your on here? 

Just static, good to see you back!


----------



## Jesus1380 (Aug 29, 2010)

today i wanted to learn if i can roll the windows down all the way with the remote. Can anyone help?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Jesus1380 said:


> today i wanted to learn if i can roll the windows down all the way with the remote. Can anyone help?


Find someone in your area with a Ross-Tech Vag Com or purchase one yourself. Price for the unit you need is $249 and the program is free from their site. It has to be downloaded on your note book or lap top computer.

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCuCAN&Category_Code=IC

You can also learn about the product and its possibilities on this site.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ot-Specific-VCDs-Info-Here&highlight=rosstech

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4892189-VAG-codes&highlight=rosstech

You live in an area where you may be able to find someone that has this product and will do the mods for you. Unfortunately, in my area, there was no one, so I did a lot of studying before I finally bought my own. So glad I did because there are several things that can be changed on the CC. 

I also have an Eos and there are many more mods that can be done on it than on the CC so it was really worth it for me to purchase my own.

Anyway, like I said, do a lot of reading on this and other VW forums.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

bigmikeo said:


> Holy crap batman it crazywayne, he's back, does your girlfriend know your on here?
> 
> Just static, good to see you back!


thanks guys...ha ha that girl thing didnt work out...6 hours away is for chumps lol...not that there is anything wrong with that...just not for me i guess...but yeah i'm going to try re introduce myself into the CC forums  



dcdubbin202 said:


> I'm glad you're back Wayne. I'll be at H2O, too. I think Roy is showing also. I took some pics today.


ha ha i was hoping all of you were going to be showing...btw, i think sometime saturday we need to plan a CC meet and greet somewhere in OC...just to BS and actually meet lol


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

crazywayne311 said:


> thanks guys...ha ha that girl thing didnt work out...6 hours away is for chumps lol...not that there is anything wrong with that...just not for me i guess...but yeah i'm going to try re introduce myself into the CC forums
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha i was hoping all of you were going to be showing...btw, i think sometime saturday we need to plan a CC meet and greet somewhere in OC...just to BS and actually meet lol


I may not show but do club parking with some local MKV guys, need to figure that out ASAP! I agree on meeting up though.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> btw, i think sometime saturday we need to plan a CC meet and greet somewhere in OC...just to BS and actually meet lol


I think thats a good idea.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well i'lll probably be showing just to do it...just to show off the car lol...and yes, we should meet somewhere saturday afternoon to meet and greet


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Jesus1380 said:


> would this fit the cc sport? they are nice IMO. TY


I put these on my car and they fit perfectly and look great. Only problem is had to glue them down because the peel and stick adheasive on the back was not strong enough to hold them in place.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

My CC turned 1 yesterday. Already have over 20K on her.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> My CC turned 1 yesterday. Already have over 20K on *her*.


Her? How did you name her? :laugh:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

david5182 said:


> Her? How did you name her? :laugh:


Her name is Mona. Named after a super hot pin-up girl I know -- Mona de Lux!


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Duke 01 said:


> Drove to Eureka Springs Ar for their Vw weeken! 3 day event, car show, vendors, parade and road tour through the countryside on Sun. Tons and tons of VW love. Mostly aircooled, but it was a blast. Check out last years photos and this years should be up in a week or so.


Were you driving the black CC?

If so you honked at me taking pictures of my white one by the trains on Sunday!


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Today I put my new rims on. So here's a couple shots. It's getting dropped this week on Vogtland springs 50mm. I still have a few ore things to do on the outside. A proper photoshoot will follow that.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

i tinted my amber turn signals...going to install them when i get home


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

*1st oil change*

I did my 1st oil change at 4500 miles......also 1st time using a Pela oil extractor...it works awesome!!!!!!!! It sucked every last drop of oil...no spills...top mount oil filter is an awesome design. Again, no spills....


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

I took her (and my boys) up to Lake Tahoe for the first time. Since I've had the car, I haven't had any road trips of significant length. We left this morning, drove 2.5 hours through the hills and windy roads, and had a blast doing it!




















This girl was admiring my ride from the second we pulled up. (She's right behind the car and almost insisted I included her in the pic.)


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

entered her in the water cooled class in Hawaii, and won 2nd place 

~ J


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

cosmic_beetle said:


> entered her in the water cooled class in Hawaii, and won 2nd place
> 
> ~ J


pics?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Lol. Wasn't my CC but I got to hang with DCDubbin and see his sweet ride!


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

Sonny A said:


> pics?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4933261-vw-club-of-hawaii-car-show/page3


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Washed it for the first time in three weeks.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Installed clear turn signals and my Auburn University license plates - just approved for the state of Texas this summer.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Parked it next to a Mercedes CLS. I like mine better


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

sowleman said:


> Parked it next to a Mercedes CLS. I like mine better


I honestly gotta agree with you. The CLS never really did anything for me. Actually, now that I think about it, no Merc really does.


----------



## Dub12 (Sep 23, 2007)

sowleman said:


> Parked it next to a Mercedes CLS. I like mine better


Hell, I love my CC as much as the next guy here.....but that CLS is smokin. I'd drop my CC in a flash for that thing.....


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Dub12 said:


> Hell, I love my CC as much as the next guy here.....but that CLS is smokin. I'd drop my CC in a flash for that thing.....



Until you have to pay the maintenance bills...


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

two from last sunday when I was out shooting a friend's car 



















:beer:


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

The Linc looks great!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

gotta agree with the statements above about the cls looking like garbage. I like the cc in so many more ways than the cls accept for the motor. sorry bi turbo merc engine owns the cc's  

Also MBH still loving the whip man.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Dropped the front coils down another inch and pulled the perches out of the rear coils. Pics sometime soon, can has 1500 miles on it and stock wheels. Just want it low for H2O!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Started figuring out how much I can sell her for :screwy:


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

I wiped the paint chippings off of my rear passenger side rim to uncover my first curb rash. :banghead:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Brought her out to the EVAC United GTG up in Gaithersburg. Installed a CAI while there.


 and it looks and sounds awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

snow blind said:


> The Linc looks great!


 Yeah I love the way his car sits - next up on his list is spacers to get the wheels sortaflush. I think it'll do wonders for the car. I know he's also kicking around the idea of 2 or 3 piece wheels. IMO it'd be a waste but it's his car and his money. 








needs moar stance 



Veedubin02 said:


> Started figuring out how much I can sell her for :screwy:


 wat!!


----------



## Alec621 (Dec 28, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Brought her out to the EVAC United GTG up in Gaithersburg. Installed a CAI while there.


 What kind of headlights do you have? they dont look like jsut the clear euros... and what badge is that on the side by the side mirror?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Started figuring out how much I can sell her for :screwy:


 Why are you thinking of selling?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

MBH said:


> wat!!





Ween2010 said:


> Why are you thinking of selling?


 Leaving cars for a bit and looking to get a Q5 2.0T Premium Plus. Gives me more room for the dog and I'll actually be able to get to my dad's house (stupid gravel roads)


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Paired my new phone (Samsung Epic) with the Bluetooth. Was happy to see that the phone book is available. The bluetooth was not able to read my previous phone book on my LG Rumor.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tinted my turn signals...Looks better than the amber turns. 










Next will be the reflectors on the rear bumper that serve no purpose. Gotta figure out how they come off though. Any advice on removing them? 

Sorry for the bad pic, it was in a tough spot due to the sun.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I visited my CC at the bodyshop, where it's ready for a bumper to be fitted... And has been for 2 months!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Leaving cars for a bit and looking to get a Q5 2.0T Premium Plus. Gives me more room for the dog and I'll actually be able to get to my dad's house (stupid gravel roads)


 Well if you do it you'd better throw some 20" Q7 5 split fives on it  :beer:


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a crack in my windshield "fixed" by Safelite, what a way to blow $122


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

got my Rotiform BLQ's installed. will take pictures soon.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

wait...roy you're leaving the CC gang? i like Q5's so i'm not hating...but i've been in debate too here lately...think i'm going more of the AWD route here before Xmas  just depends on what i can find for a good price these days 

but i DID register her for H20 Mild Class...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

The "Zero" deductible windshield replacement on my Hartfort policy costs me $10 per year. 

In fact, that is the usual cost on most auto policies. I suggest you look into it.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Leaving cars for a bit and looking to get a Q5 2.0T Premium Plus. Gives me more room for the dog and I'll actually be able to get to my dad's house (stupid gravel roads)


 You bastard  enjoy the Audi and as always love the pups :d


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I didn't do anything to my cc today, but techs did. Went in for my second go round with warranty work. Wrong parts were ordered so I guess ill be wasting another Saturday taking my car in to get this replaced. Hopefully this will be the last time. In a similar turn of events the parts guy at the same dealership let me down and instead of getting to talk to him I got to talk to his chronie which came over from Saturn.... He knows nothing about vw's and it's really irritating to deal with him. If it werent for the parts manager having 10 years of experience and helping to hook me up i'd be so done with this dealership, but it's amazing what you'll put up to when your given customer oriented service. This place so far has treated me and my vehicle with respect.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

snow blind said:


> Well if you do it you'd better throw some 20" Q7 5 split fives on it  :beer:


 I've got two sets of 20s I am already looking into. One is a set of OEM S-Line wheels but they aren't many Q5s the other is BLQs. The issue with using Q7 wheels is they are very high offset and 5/130 so I would need adapters that are over and inch thick, I find that questionable. 



crazywayne311 said:


> wait...roy you're leaving the CC gang? i like Q5's so i'm not hating...but i've been in debate too here lately...think i'm going more of the AWD route here before Xmas  just depends on what i can find for a good price these days


 Yeah miss the AWD a lot and was considering an A4 Avant but I don't think the pup will be able to sit in the back without his head on the ceiling haha. Plus the Q5 has a cinnamon interior option that is just sexy. 



dj_cronic_metal said:


> You bastard  enjoy the Audi and as always love the pups :d


 haha, its mainly for him since my rear seat is covered in slobber right now haha.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Installed Chrome Exhaust Tips* 

http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/part...fo&PartID=821412&siteid=214028&catalogid=7166


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like those wheels. I am looking to get the 19". Nice color too. Love the white gold.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> I like those wheels. I am looking to get the 19". Nice color too. Love the white gold.


 Thanks!


----------



## makpimp14 (Feb 8, 2010)

*where did you buy the projectors from*

id really appreciate it if you could give me some info as to where i can purchase the projectors, and im guessing ur putting those into the regular hea light?


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice car, nice wheels and those exhaust tips look great! 

When I was buying my CC, after I negotiated the final price, I politely "insisted" that the dealer throw in the chrome exhaust tips, rubber mats and the trunk liner (CC Protection Plus package) free of charge.  They obliged.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

makpimp14 said:


> id really appreciate it if you could give me some info as to where i can purchase the projectors, and im guessing ur putting those into the regular hea light?


 Who are you asking? Try using the "reply with quote" link in the bottom right of a post.


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

After owning my CC for 6 months, I finally got around to doing 1 thing....De-badging. And I really like the way it looks now  

Next up: Euro turns and Racing Dash LED License plate lights when PYSpeed decides to either give me a reply or ship them


----------



## Gary_CC (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got H&R springs in the mail... Got the Euro cup holder last week... Need to have both installed...


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

MiamiCC said:


> After owning my CC for 6 months, I finally got around to doing 1 thing....De-badging. And I really like the way it looks now
> 
> Next up: Euro turns and Racing Dash LED License plate lights when PYSpeed decides to either give me a reply or ship them


 Everyone keeps mentioning this debadging. What is it exactly?


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Just removing the "CC" and "2.0T" badges from the trunk. 2009 models arrived without badging.


 Why would anyone want to do that? I don't understand.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Some people like the clean look of the trunk without the nameplate badging.


 Like me :thumbup: The CC has such a clean rear why mess it up with badging? If people don't know what it is, they will ask. Or you can see funny looks in your rear view mirror as they try to figure it out. :laugh:


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I do get the strange looks, they come up and ask "what is it? I know it's a VW but what kind?" then I tell them and they look at me like I have a chicken on my head cause CC doesn't sound like Golf, GTI, or Passat. Then they ask what CC means and the looks just go down from there.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

I got my owner's manual in the mail...waited for three months, the dealer that I bought it from never sent it...I had my 3 month service done on Saturday at another dealer(I live across the state from where I purchased the car)...the service guy made a phone call on Monday to them and I got it today...I think I know who I will be buying my next VW from.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

youre right roy...the cinnamon interior option is to die for...only with a black Q5 though lol...but yeah...i'm not sure. i love the CC. its a sexy car and gets a lot of looks. its super comfy and just a great all around car...but i really want to K04 the CC and then realized...AWD would be sooo much better...wait...a 2.0T AWD Audi lol


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Put on my clear corners, then washed and waxed it after work........then went to a local VW meet, but it was short lived, a bunch of kids in GTI's with plasti-dipped stock wheels peeling out and revving their engines with sideways ballcaps. NOT my scene. Maybe I'm getting too old. Where are all the CC people? :banghead::screwy: 

My pics are horrid, but it doesn't get much more shiny than this for a silver car  Claybar, some Zaino on the paint and the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

got some vagcom programing done thanks to dcdubbin202 :thumbup:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

crazywayne311 said:


> youre right roy...the cinnamon interior option is to die for...only with a black Q5 though lol...but yeah...i'm not sure. i love the CC. its a sexy car and gets a lot of looks. its super comfy and just a great all around car...but i really want to K04 the CC and then realized...AWD would be sooo much better...wait...a 2.0T AWD Audi lol


 Only on black, I call BS. Looks great on white and meteor grey as well. My have hit a hiccup in that plan. Recently was turned onto the idea of a jeep wrangler. May be time for something totally knew, come back to VAG when I can afford two cars. :laugh:


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

I finally took a couple of photos of our cars (actually yesterday, but close enough)...


----------



## Alec621 (Dec 28, 2009)

MiamiCC said:


> After owning my CC for 6 months, I finally got around to doing 1 thing....De-badging. And I really like the way it looks now
> 
> Next up: Euro turns and Racing Dash LED License plate lights when PYSpeed decides to either give me a reply or ship them


I just bought those LED license plate lights and I put them in last night, worked great when i was putting them in then after I drove it i noticed they were off. When the car is turned on and its doing its error check its registaring the plate light as out so its turning them off. The only way i could keep it on was put one stock license lamp in and one led and it stay on... Does anyone know how I can fix this? is it a VAG issue?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Alec621 said:


> I just bought those LED license plate lights and I put them in last night, worked great when i was putting them in then after I drove it i noticed they were off. When the car is turned on and its doing its error check its registaring the plate light as out so its turning them off. The only way i could keep it on was put one stock license lamp in and one led and it stay on... Does anyone know how I can fix this? is it a VAG issue?


You may be able to use the VCDS to turn off cold diagnostics on those lights which should help. What also will help is adding a resistor in the circuit parallel to the bulb. LEDs run at a lower resistance which makes the ECU think they are burnt out since they are drawing a lot less power.


----------



## OmnibusX (Aug 20, 2010)

jt203 said:


> I finally took a couple of photos of our cars (actually yesterday, but close enough)...


Nice Volvo  This is my work plase


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

OmnibusX said:


> Nice Volvo  This is my work plase


Thanks! I love it! Just wish it had the T6 or one of the diesels with the FWD.

Since you're in Norway, what engine do you have?


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

Last night I installed the euro turn signals. I'm in love with this car all over again


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i think i've spent 11 hours in detailing her just to be disappointed by all the rock chips i have covering the front end...it was depressing...looked better dirty lol


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Alec621 said:


> I just bought those LED license plate lights and I put them in last night, worked great when i was putting them in then after I drove it i noticed they were off. When the car is turned on and its doing its error check its registaring the plate light as out so its turning them off. The only way i could keep it on was put one stock license lamp in and one led and it stay on... Does anyone know how I can fix this? is it a VAG issue?


Some of the LED lights have the resistors built in. That's what I ordered, should be here today so will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> i think i've spent 11 hours in detailing her just to be disappointed by all the rock chips i have covering the front end...it was depressing...looked better dirty lol


I know your pain. Drives me nuts everytime I wash/detail my car. I can only imagine what new chips I have after this week. They decided to oil and chip a two mile strip of road I travel daily. My windshield survived, but Im sure the front got some new chips.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> Some of the LED lights have the resistors built in. That's what I ordered, should be here today so will let you know how it goes!


Okay, so I just got them in the mail and put them in. They work perfectly and no error codes, but I did order the ones with the built in resistor. We'll see what they look like in the dark tonight as far as brightness goes, but the color is pure white. Worthwile mod for $11 shipped, as long as they last!


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

phantom2010 said:


> Okay, so I just got them in the mail and put them in. They work perfectly and no error codes, but I did order the ones with the built in resistor. We'll see what they look like in the dark tonight as far as brightness goes, but the color is pure white. Worthwile mod for $11 shipped, as long as they last!


link?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i drove it to H20 lol


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

CC Ya said:


> link?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0444008053&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

hopefully this link works. Shipping took a little over a week. I'll shoot some pictures tonight and post them up to show the brightness. I've seen pictures of some where the whole housing was replaced and they were just way too bright that it looked obnoxious. I just wanted a whiter light not any brighter.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Ordered H&R Sport Springs today. Can't wait to get them in!! Special thanks to phantom2010 for the feedback on his springs.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

sowleman said:


> Ordered H&R Sport Springs today. Can't wait to get them in!! Special thanks to phantom2010 for the feedback on his springs.


My pleasure, you'll be pleased with them for sure.


----------



## larbuk (Dec 14, 2005)

Having visions of 17" Goal Anthracite's on my black CC. Will those wheels work? I know the bolt pattern is right, I'm not to well schooled in the world of spacers and the like.

thanks,


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Well get to studying, you're gonna need them.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Little late, but I finally picked my CC up this past Friday. Only took 2 months for the bumper to come in!

I'm still conflicted whether the shop color matched the bumper correctly. 

I'm going to wait a few days, as I was overly cautious and critical when I picked it up. Maybe too much. Can you guys tell?


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

I got GIAC tuned today. 

Damn, it's real fun getting squirly in 2nd. Can't wait for DP.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

larbuk said:


> Having visions of 17" Goal Anthracite's on my black CC. Will those wheels work? I know the bolt pattern is right, I'm not to well schooled in the world of spacers and the like.
> 
> thanks,


um...not to be mean...but just search jetta with anthracite goals to get an idea...IMO 17's are way too small especially dark 17's...not to mention the ET (offset) is way wrong...to each his own though...but i think you'll be disappointed


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

today my CC turning 15,000 miles . 

I still love it and still get alot of folks talking about it. Still planning on GIAC chip , and few other toys in the up comming year.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

EvoVEnto said:


> ..... still get alot of folks talking about it.


With those rims!? I am not surprised! 

They are HUGE! Hope you aren't overcompensating for something else. j/k


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Little late, but I finally picked my CC up this past Friday. Only took 2 months for the bumper to come in!
> 
> I'm still conflicted whether the shop color matched the bumper correctly.
> 
> I'm going to wait a few days, as I was overly cautious and critical when I picked it up. Maybe too much. Can you guys tell?


From what I can see with this pic and based on the various shapes and bends of the sheetmetal and bumper material reflections, I would say...............................it looks perfect.


----------



## bufnita (Sep 27, 2010)

*Black emblem*

Where did you get the black vw rear badge?


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Dropped my baby off at the dealership this morning to have H&R Sport Springs installed. Can't wait to pick her up this afternoon!! Will provide pics when done!

Mods completed:
Window tint (before I took delivery)
Chrome exhaust tips
Euro Clear front turn signals

Mods In progress:
H&R Sport Springs
DVD in Motion cable (replacement cables are in the mail from seller to replace faulty cables).

Future mods planned:
APR Stage I (as soon as it's available for 2011)


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

sowleman said:


> DVD in Motion cable (replacement cables are in the mail from seller to replace faulty cables).


More info on this and will it work on a non navi head unit? 

Still a little pissed that the screen doesnt play movies from a iPhone over the MDI cable...


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> More info on this and will it work on a non navi head unit?


I haven't received the new cables yet. The original faulty cables did allow me to play DVDs while driving, but it disabled several things on the dash controls. See my post here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5009575-RNS-510-Video-in-Motion-interface.-How-to-install

I'll update when I have the new cables installed.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

you have the RNS, right? I have the RDC 510...will this work?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BOO, thanks.


----------



## Jas-CC (Oct 4, 2010)

Drove to work, down I-94 to I-294, to I-90 from Wisconsin to The north West burbs of Chicago.

Have only spotted one other CC on my daily drives, and that was last week.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

*GIAC*

Just had GIAC software installed on the knight rider. Its a world of difference and I love how the engine pulls through the entire RPM range. Anyone thinking of going the GIAC route, I highly recommend it. Its legit :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Jas-CC said:


> Drove to work, down I-94 to I-294, to I-90 from Wisconsin to The north West burbs of Chicago.
> 
> Have only spotted one other CC on my daily drives, and that was last week.


Look for me! I'm in my white gold vr6 with interlagos and tints all the time.





XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Just had GIAC software installed on the knight rider. Its a world of difference and I love how the engine pulls through the entire RPM range. Anyone thinking of going the GIAC route, I highly recommend it. Its legit :beer:


I had GIAC in my B6 and it was like night and day. I remember leaving the dealership and was amazed at the power. So sweet!


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

sowleman said:


> Dropped my baby off at the dealership this morning to have H&R Sport Springs installed. Can't wait to pick her up this afternoon!! Will provide pics when done!
> 
> Mods completed:
> Window tint (before I took delivery)
> ...



Springs installed! Check out the specs and photos on the thread ""CC Owners: Suspension/Wheels/Tires - with specs & pictures"" - page 15

See link below:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nsion-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures/page16


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Good or bad idea?*

Before









After


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*More pictures of the Black lip spoiler*


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup:^^^^^^Very nice. Love the contrast. ^^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

adibiaz, I see dents, que paso?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice... now get those dents taken care of ASAP!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

put my stuff up forsale


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> put my stuff up forsale


 
WHAT!! don't tell me your getting a Jeep also?


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmikeo said:


> WHAT!! don't tell me *your* getting a Jeep also?


 You're = You are. Learn it. 

On topic. Got my title today. Wonder if I should keep it in the house or store it in a SDB at the bank?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

david5182 said:


> You're = You are. Learn it.


 You'll be busy here correcting grammar.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

So over the last week i de-bagged, put in the Carbonio Intake Stage I, and resonator delete.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

put in mt 6000k HID Fogs...now it matches my headlights


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Which spoiler did you go with?


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

After a week on the H&R Sport Springs I'm not completely satisfied with the ride quality on stock shocks. I'm trying to decide what to do. Do I replace the shocks now or should I remove the springs and go with coilovers? I do not want to go any lower. 

I actually think the back is half an inch lower than I want it right now. It corners great and looks much better but I'm tired of the harsher bumps and bounces, especially from the rear of the car. The front seems fine. Any suggestions? I talked to a technician at H&R and they said the following... 

"As long as the bump stops and dust boots are all in tack everything should be ok. As for these springs, they are designed so that you can use a factory shock. However a good aftermarket shock can improve the overall performance of the vehicle. Any good German aftermarket shock would work fine. Please see a tuner to find out what is best for your car." 

Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket shocks? What do you recommend?


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

Over the weekend...installed my euro switch. Previously installed OEM clear signals up front and disabled DRL's. Next I want to figure out why I get a clunk or thunk in the front suspension under acceleration/braking and sometimes when at lock when turning. It's sounds like it's around near the ends of the sway bars. But I guess that's for another post elsewhere...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

bigmikeo said:


> WHAT!! don't tell me your getting a Jeep also?


 ha ha no way! (no offense roy) im leaning towards a used A4...not balla enough for a new one lol...but found me a nice S-Line Titanium Edition...AWD and a 6spd


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> ha ha no way! (no offense roy) im leaning towards a used A4...not balla enough for a new one lol...but found me a nice S-Line Titanium Edition...AWD and a 6spd


 just buy a used 911 porsche and get it over with...if you really want a sports car...I would and someday I will have one~!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> ha ha no way! (no offense roy) im leaning towards a used A4...not balla enough for a new one lol...but found me a nice S-Line Titanium Edition...AWD and a 6spd


 b7 or b8? and titanium isn't available on the premium package for the b8 i dont believe so you must be looking at a premium plus or a prestige? also no cvt


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> b7 or b8? and titanium isn't available on the premium package for the b8 i dont believe so you must be looking at a premium plus or a prestige? also no cvt


 Titanium is only on on the 2011 B8s and he said not new so I would guess B7. 

Wayne no offense taken haha. I'll be back in an Audi in the coming years once the Jeep is built and paid for.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Titanium is only on on the 2011 B8s and he said not new so I would guess B7.
> 
> Wayne no offense taken haha. I'll be back in an Audi in the coming years once the Jeep is built and paid for.


 Totally forgot about that. I was thinking of the a3 I guess.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

back busy...yeah i'm looking at a B7 Titanium Edition A4...everyone suggest i just go with a S4 but...not sure how expensive the car might end up being. i know the saying is if you're worried its not for you but...the A4 has the 2.0T and the S4 the 4.2...i would imagine the 2.0T will always be cheaper...not to mention with a K04 on the A4 it should be damn close to the S4 power anyway 

as for what i did today...i didnt do nothing but i had my Coilovers removed... whats worse...is that i havent had time to take the BBS's off either...so it just looks depressing and horrible. tripped gettin in the damn thing b/c of how high off the ground she sits...stock wheels will go back on tomorrow and maybe the clear turns and tail lights will come off too...


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

DomozitoLK said:


> Over the weekend...installed my euro switch. Previously installed OEM clear signals up front and disabled DRL's. Next I want to figure out why I get a clunk or thunk in the front suspension under acceleration/braking and sometimes when at lock when turning. It's sounds like it's around near the ends of the sway bars. But I guess that's for another post elsewhere...


I had the same "clunking" under acceleration and when turning. It progressively got worse so I took it to the dealer and it was an untorqued lower sub frame bolt that had come loose. Go figure...:what:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

R-Line Tails, Clear Turns and Coilovers are off the car...more and more like stock again...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> R-Line Tails, Clear Turns and Coilovers are off the car...more and more like stock again...


I'll give you $200 for the whole lot 

Sounds like it's on it's way out.......


----------



## w8pusha (Oct 19, 2010)

*off they go*

2010 rline 2.0t is now badgeless.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

bigmikeo said:


> I'll give you $200 for the whole lot
> 
> Sounds like it's on it's way out.......


i hope none of you hate me...it all comes down to the retarded amount of negative equity i carried over after my MKV met a huge f'ing deer...i mean, car fax said it was wrecked...i mean it was over 12500 worth of damage...sol i financed more than i really wanted to...so its time for me to take a step back. if this girl buys the CC...i'll break even which IS NOT bad...then i'll think things over, buy a MK3 VR for a daily...save some money and see whats going on in 6 months...i hear theres a couple VW's coming that perk my interest  if not anything i'll get that A4 and save some $ on monthly payments...it sucks b/c the CC is an incredible car but i want AWD and a Manual...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> i hope none of you hate me...it all comes down to the retarded amount of negative equity i carried over after my MKV met a huge f'ing deer...i mean, car fax said it was wrecked...i mean it was over 12500 worth of damage...sol i financed more than i really wanted to...so its time for me to take a step back. if this girl buys the CC...i'll break even which IS NOT bad...then i'll think things over, buy a MK3 VR for a daily...save some money and see whats going on in 6 months...i hear theres a couple VW's coming that perk my interest  if not anything i'll get that A4 and save some $ on monthly payments...it sucks b/c the CC is an incredible car but i want AWD and a Manual...


Yeah that sucks but you gotta do what works for you man, $250 and that's my last offer, don't make me beg.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i wish i could hook you guys up big time like that...but then i'd be losing down payment money later on for something else...but yeah, i wanna bring my payments down a lot compared to where i'm at now and the only way is to move on while i can


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy crap i've been away from the forums for a long time. Roy, Wayne, and dcdubbin are all selling their cars!!!??? im waiting for remembertofocus to throw in the towel as well. There always comes a time to retire the jersey's. Good luck to you guys and hope you drop in every now and then just to see what's going on. I


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah brett...things happen. i wasnt planning on selling off but as of right now pretty convinced its time...btw, you should buy my coils  ha ha

btw, i'm going to lower prices of a couple things in my thread in the parts forum...just saying :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

Your leavin us Wayne!?! i cant hate though on a B7 Titanium Edition A4 though your not gonna be quite as fast stage vs stage 2 just because of the weight of the awd platform i put my buddies stg2 b7 to shame by a car length usually both of us are 6spds.. But ill take those r line tails off of your hands for say 150 if your willing??? Let me know ill shoot ya a PM..


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well i'm not 100% yet what i'm doing...but yeah cant hate on a B7 Titanium Edition...now i'm thinking a slammed wagon  ha ha as for the tails...i'm slowing getting people interested...hopefully people buy to help my transition...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Washed up the R-line yesterday. Gonna order my fogs at the end of this week. 8k :d


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been enjoying the view from my office window that gives perfect view of my CC sitting in the parking lot. As the rain daces across my CC, I think to myself what a beautiful car!


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

evan2010cc said:


> I have been enjoying the view from my office window that gives perfect view of my CC sitting in the parking lot. As the rain daces across my CC, I think to myself what a beautiful car!


Wow, that's so poetic. Have you thought about writing CC haiku?


----------



## Alec621 (Dec 28, 2009)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> I had the same "clunking" under acceleration and when turning. It progressively got worse so I took it to the dealer and it was an untorqued lower sub frame bolt that had come loose. Go figure...:what:


Ive been having the same problem and thought I broke something... Im about to get mine chipped as well so I need to take it to the dealer soon. Will you send me as pm of exactly what the problem was and what they fixed so I can show it to my dealership? Thanks!


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

david5182 said:


> Wow, that's so poetic. Have you thought about writing CC haiku?


Thanks, What can I say this car is inspiring. Haha, not a bad idea actually. :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I finally got the windows tinted. 35% All the way around.


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I finally got the windows tinted. 35% All the way around.


The silver with dark tint really makes it pop, nice!


----------



## w8pusha (Oct 19, 2010)

*off they go*

2010 cc rline is now badgeless. coilovers are next... i wanna go as LOW as i can. with spacers... This is my 2nd veedub but 1st one was stock.
i could use some help with spacer size & rubbing issues if anyone cares to share some info. (on stock 18x8.5 rline wheels)


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

w8pusha said:


> 2010 cc rline is now badgeless. coilovers are next... i wanna go as LOW as i can. with spacers... This is my 2nd veedub but 1st one was stock.
> i could use some help with spacer size & rubbing issues if anyone cares to share some info. (on stock 18x8.5 rline wheels)



What Coilovers are you looking to buy??? and I think the R Line Wheels are 18x8 if I am not mistaken...

I am currently on Koni Coilovers all the way down in the rear and about 3 threads left in the front. I have 18x8 et 41 Stock Interlagos wheels with 11mm spacers in the front and 5mm spacers in the rear. It is pretty flush with no rubbing...

Here is a pic and let me know if you have any questions...Hope this helps :beer:


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

I had the koni yellow adjustable shocks installed this week. The ride height was not affected (I'm still lowered on H&R Sport Springs) but the ride is so much better! I had the shocks set in the middle between softest and firmest (half is 180 degree turn - full is 360). It's a little firm but I think it will soften a touch after the breakin period. If not, I might set them back to 1.

Driving in a straight line or over small bumps is smooth as silk. However, I have an annoying rattle in the front end when I go over larger bumps, railroad tracks, or uneven bumps where one side of the car hits a larger bump than the other side. It sounds as if someone is shaking up a cup full of nuts and bolts...very annoying. I dropped it off today and am waiting to see what they find. I hope they can fix it! I'm getting frustrated and tired of messing with the suspension. I just want it to be done.

Pic on H&R Sport Springs:


----------



## Carbon_Dave (Oct 20, 2010)

Well as a brand new CC owner I have not done much. 

Just picked up the car Tuesday night. Yesterday was removing badges and stickers. Pulling out the radio to see if it had a video input..(nope..) 

Took off the license plate holder in the front to find where the dealer had run extra ling screws into the grill. Not bad as it just pierced the paint a tiny bit. Today will be fixing those marks and putting some plugs in the factory holes. 

Tint is next and lowering if the wife does not freak out. After that might make some carbon goodies.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Thought about what rims I want to run on my car........... Was gonna give her a bath, but we're expecting rain.....


----------



## SCOTTI3 B33 (Jun 3, 2009)

took off my carlson clone 20s due to a freeway construction incident.
put on my wifes tiguan 20s
.








.
asa 20x8.5 et 43
.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

w8pusha said:


> 2010 cc rline is now badgeless. coilovers are next... i wanna go as LOW as i can. with spacers... This is my 2nd veedub but 1st one was stock.
> i could use some help with spacer size & rubbing issues if anyone cares to share some info. (on stock 18x8.5 rline wheels)


go with H&R Ultralows for a MKV...they fit and work perfectly...btw, the Jetta and CC weigh damn near the same so...thats not an issue either...

btw i have about 1 3/8 to go down in the front and half the collar in the rear!  so theres plenty more low here

(19x8 CK et44...10mm front and 12mm rear spacers) i rub a little on hard cornering up front...but they just got bought by a forum member and cant wait to see them on his car!


























hope this helps...


----------



## w8pusha (Oct 19, 2010)

*spacer*

where is the best place to order spacers??


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

w8pusha said:


> where is the best place to order spacers??


Forge has some pretty good prices. You can check ECStuning.com as well.


----------



## SAA (Oct 7, 2010)

*What I did today!!! Rocks.*

Today, I got the APR Stage 2 ECU upgrades. Installed a 3 inch ATP downpipe to connect with my Magnaflow Catback exhaust. And finished my LED's on the interior. Also, blacked out the VW on front and rear of car. Wow does programming wake this car up. Quick question from those of you that make it look so easy. How do you post pics? When I try to add pics it ask me for a URL. I want to just download them. Is that possible? If so will someone enlighten me.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

SCOTTI3 B33 said:


> took off my carlson clone 20s due to a freeway construction incident.
> put on my wifes tiguan 20s
> .
> 
> ...


Those wheels look way better on your car IMO


----------



## Jas-CC (Oct 4, 2010)

It was at around 12:30-1 am this morning, but it counts as today...

Had a Pheaton pull up behind me on the highway way late last night. We strutted down the highway together hitting some excessive speeds for a while. Was pretty cool, rolling side by side down the high way passing the occasional car or truck in two gorgeous VWs... We blew the doors off a MB S550, that was amusing.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Jas-CC said:


> It was at around 12:30-1 am this morning, but it counts as today...
> 
> Had a Pheaton pull up behind me on the highway way late last night. We strutted down the highway together hitting some excessive speeds for a while. Was pretty cool, rolling side by side down the high way passing the occasional car or truck in two gorgeous VWs... We blew the doors off a MB S550, that was amusing.


No offense, but the driver of that MB S550, obviously didn't feel like playing along.


----------



## Jas-CC (Oct 4, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> No offense, but the driver of that MB S550, obviously didn't feel like playing along.


He was probably doing close to 90, but yes, I don't think he wanted to stretch his cars legs.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

I went to the dealer today and got a part replaced under warranty. Looked at the new Jetta and it looks good to me, but they did use low quality parts. I hope VW sales people don't try to show how strong jetta's are by hanging on the door like they use to, because the hinges don't seem to be as strong as before. I still would rather drive a Jetta then a Corolla. Also, I looked at the CC at stock height and decided to stay lowered, unitl I get pissed off again when I hit a large bump :laugh: My car looks wayyyy better lowered with the R-line package compared to stock.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

i hit a parking stop with my front end. ugly scrapage.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Just ordered a set of Vossen VVS083 (Black Machined) 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rear... Hope to have them on by the end of the week. 
http://www.vossenwheels.com/vossen-wheels-vvs083.html


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> Just ordered a set of Vossen VVS083 (Black Machined) 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rear... Hope to have them on by the end of the week.
> http://www.vossenwheels.com/vossen-wheels-vvs083.html


 They should look real nice.. I'm selling the same wheel in new condition (3 months old) :thumbup:from my Honda Accord. Paid $2200.00 just for the wheels. Those VVS-083's go with any color.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just bought some Koni SS coilovers from ACHTUNING!


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

just called my insurance company to protect my new CC im picking up after work today! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

cant wait!


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

wjramsey said:


> Just ordered a set of Vossen VVS083 (Black Machined) 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rear... Hope to have them on by the end of the week.
> http://www.vossenwheels.com/vossen-wheels-vvs083.html


 Having these installed right now...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> Having these installed right now...


 Well post the pics up ASAP!!!:laugh:


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Well post the pics up ASAP!!!:laugh:












The rest are here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nsion-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures/page17


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoked out rear tails today... Car is coming together now 

Had car for 2 weeks and mods so far: 
Clear turn signals 
Vag Com changes 
H&R's 
19inch Vossen staggered 

Next up: 
APR Intake stage 1 & 2 
Downpipe 
APR Stage two (when it comes out for 2011) 

Should have just bought a CLS...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> Smoked out rear tails today... Car is coming together now
> 
> Had car for 2 weeks and mods so far:
> Clear turn signals
> ...


 Then you would have no fun modding!


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

put some wheels on, details in the Wheel, Suspension thread


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

fixed what i screwed up playing around with vag com...i did something that made my car think all 4 tyres were flat...i know what i did. just took me forever to figure out how to fix it! and i removed the RCD 510 and put back the Premium 7  man thats a horrible looking radio...other than the pedals (which someone should buy!) the car is stock again


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

sugmag said:


> put some wheels on, details in the Wheel, Suspension thread


 Looking a bit familiar.......:sly:


----------



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

*Evoms cai*

Installed Saturday


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got the R line look in candy white w/19 wheels. Installed a cold air intake, lowering springs and high flow resonator. Sounds nice w/intake and felt smoother w/the resonator while still having a near stock sound w/out any drone.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> got the R line look in candy white w/19 wheels. Installed a cold air intake, lowering springs and high flow resonator. Sounds nice w/intake and felt smoother w/the resonator while still having a near stock sound w/out any drone.


Welcome to the tex! 

We like to see pictures .:banghead:


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

just picked her up this weekend.

what do you think?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

welcome to the vortex jerseyvdub85.... congrats on your new CC. looks great.


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks!

now i have to try and keep the good ol' jersey salt from the roads off of her this winter. 

anyone know when apr is releasing stage1 for the 2011 CC?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

That black really stands out! ....course against that backdrop just about anything would!:laugh:

Congratulations and good luck with her!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Congrats.:thumbup:
Get a good coat of wax on her before the weather changes. Think I saw you on rt 10 the other day.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> thanks!
> 
> now i have to try and keep the good ol' jersey salt from the roads off of her this winter.
> 
> anyone know when apr is releasing stage1 for the 2011 CC?


No word yet, think it will be a couple months still... I have my shop keeping an eye out for me as i want is as soon as its released. In the mean time, im going with Stage 1 & 2 intake and downpipe so i can go to Stage2 right away.


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Congrats.:thumbup:
> Get a good coat of wax on her before the weather changes. Think I saw you on rt 10 the other day.


its possible. i go to school in parssipany.

what kind of wax do you recommend?


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Knob



Link to more
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625299287650/


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> its possible. i go to school in parssipany.
> 
> what kind of wax do you recommend?


just go to the local auto parts store or even walmart i guess has it...and get some Mequiars NXT Wax in the bottle. its a great easy synthetic wax and should last you til spring. 

Mothers also makes a decent synthetic wax...but there is some real nice expensive waxes out there. some people take to detailing and maintaining their cars to the max...but its $$$$ so try one of the 2 above. easy to use too


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> its possible. i go to school in parssipany.
> 
> what kind of wax do you recommend?


I went with Klasse. It's a mail order for the most part in Jersey, but it last a long time. Just a bit of a bear to apply.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Try Zaino "wax" products :Z2 with ZFX. 
zainostore.com


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Try Zaino "wax" products :Z2 with ZFX.
> zainostore.com


+ 100!:thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

My CC just got excited because her New Koni SS Coils came from Fedex!


----------



## jscarf41 (Jul 29, 2010)

came home from work yesterday. washed the CC and then i started losing light and then i decided to throw a coat of Black Turtle Wax on and was out there till 8 at night in the dark finishing up lol I'm surprised I didn't miss any spots but good thing for black wax.


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Try Zaino "wax" products :Z2 with ZFX.
> zainostore.com


I will add another +100. I used Zymol products for years, and just switched to Zaino when I got my Candy White CC about 2 months ago. The Zaino stuff is just about the easiest stuff to put on that I have ever used, and so far I have been extremely impressed with it. Last for months also, which is great considering winter is coming. I love this stuff.


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Brought my CC in for its 10,000 service. Had 2 recall's which entailed re-flashing, new wiper blades and a car wash. Apart from snow tires, it is now ready for a Chicago winter.


----------



## RubinDUB04 (Aug 21, 2008)

I took this picture


----------



## euro2envy (Jan 9, 2010)

RubinDUB04 said:


> I took this picture


Damn :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

RubinDUB04 said:


> I took this picture


pretty car man. good work


----------



## RubinDUB04 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks guyss


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

Rubin, your CC is very clean...it's nice and subtle. Well done.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

i put a bazooka in the trunk. the musical kind.


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

I still miss my MKV GTI, but loving my 2010 CC Sport sport. Had it 2 months, so far I have:

replaced the Phoenix wheels with Daytonas
went APR stage 1, 93 octane 
added EuroSwitch

Today I fiddled with a bunch of VagCom settings: 
- activated window up/down with remote
- activated auto-window-close via rain sensor
- turned off horn beep on lock
- turned off DRLs
- enabled fogs with high beams

A nice bonus with enabling fogs with high beams setting... the cornering lights now work all the time, even with high beams and/or fog lights on. 

Up next is 35 tint, plus smoking front turns and rear reflectors. Will do H&R Sports as well, but probably not until after winter.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed EuroSwitch this monring, ordering trigger wire tonight!!


FearTheElf said:


> I still miss my MKV GTI, but loving my 2010 CC Sport sport. Had it 2 months, so far I have:
> 
> replaced the Phoenix wheels with Daytonas
> went APR stage 1, 93 octane
> ...


Were you able to test that the auto-up via rain sensor works?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

FearTheElf said:


> I still miss my MKV GTI, but loving my 2010 CC Sport sport. Had it 2 months, so far I have:
> 
> replaced the Phoenix wheels with Daytonas
> went APR stage 1, 93 octane
> ...


You can turn off the horn in the MFI.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> got the R line look in candy white w/19 wheels. Installed a cold air intake, lowering springs and high flow resonator. Sounds nice w/intake and felt smoother w/the resonator while still having a near stock sound w/out any drone.





MySilver2010CC said:


> Welcome to the tex!
> 
> We like to see pictures .:banghead:



here you go 










*
and today got my Stage1*:beer:


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

Added a matte black emblem on the front and tinted the rear emblem. Lightly tinted the rear reflectors. Added led tag lights. Added tinted license plate covers.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5176361699/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5176377869/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*Painted the front piece of my CC*

Today, I painted the front middle part black of my 2 day old R-Line CC.
It came out pretty good to.
I can't believe I didn't mess that up some how.

It only cost me $7 worth of spray paint.
I recommend doing this on the R-Line, it make the front look more aggresive.
I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

dddanimator said:


> Today, I painted the front middle part black of my 2 day old R-Line CC.
> It came out pretty good to.
> I can't believe I didn't mess that up some how.
> 
> ...


cool, please do post pics later! and what type of spray paint you bought. I'm planning to do this!


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

6000k hids in lowbeams and fogs

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5200069778/


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

HunterRose said:


> Were you able to test that the auto-up via rain sensor works?


Finally was able to test this, no luck. Crap. Anyone get this to work?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Piano black and brushed aluminum trim plus washed! And of course now it's raining. Lol


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

dddanimator said:


> Today, I painted the front middle part black of my 2 day old R-Line CC.
> It came out pretty good to.
> I can't believe I didn't mess that up some how.
> 
> ...


gobble bump


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

installed ST coils, Excellent ride quality, comparable to stock feel but with a little drop, just right for now.
























:beer:


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Cleaned up the rear end a little more...

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...ickr.com/5049/5206735787_3b4f6798dd.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

dddanimator said:


> Today, I painted the front middle part black of my 2 day old R-Line CC.
> It came out pretty good to.
> I can't believe I didn't mess that up some how.
> 
> ...


This guy did the same thing, looks awesome. Please let us know how you did it, I'd love to do it to mine but I think it would chip away real fast.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

traded it onan Audi A3 tdi


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ordered the 4300K HID kit from USP.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

mtdoragary said:


> traded it onan Audi A3 tdi


I've wanted a diesel A3 for a loooong time! :thumbup:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

this is a sweet video...and i made some footage from H20 at 16s...check it some nice cars are on here!


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRE!!opcorn:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i wish i had more! lol


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Installed my clear turns, and gave it a nice wash and spray wax! Waiting patiently for my wheels, and springs!:banghead:

Meh, those little clear corners are a BITCH!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

front license frame delete, not really sure if i like the 4 button plugs but its a lot better from before


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Illinois requires a front plate. I was thinking about getting the automatic arm that hides the plate under the body of the car. You push a button and a little motor folds your license plate out from underneath the car. 

They've been around for quite some time. Only thing is ice would damage it.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

can you link the website? thanks!


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

kdeering said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_Put the new wheels and tires on today. Unsure on them. LOVE the wheels, but they seem to stance out a bit more than I would like. Might be the wheel though. I'm gonna think on it.
> 
> Oh and I installed clear turns and an APR Cold Air Intake to go along with the Stage 1 ECU upgrade I did a week ago. I also did some vag coding with the help of a local guy and turned off the DRLs and did the Euro window settings. My Gold Coast body kit is due in next week and this week I should be getting my LED license plate lights and that throttle tweak to try out. I will try and get some pics up tonight but my camera kind of sucks and I've been a bit too busy to take pics so far!



Saw that you went with a cpu upgrade. What are the results-worth doing?? 
What upgrade did you go with?
One issue I am having is how the rpm's hang up when shifting at a higher rpms. Are you experiencing the same or has the upgrade resolved that issue. Thanks.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> front license frame delete, not really sure if i like the 4 button plugs but its a lot better from before


At least you only have four. I found 6 holes when I removed mine. Called the dealer and was like WTF? Then I got the whole "it's TX state law.. bla bla bla.." 

..but there are SIX holes in my bumper. No luck.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

wow six holes :facepalm:

anyway, got some badges too


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*Front picture*



Epence said:


> cool, please do post pics later! and what type of spray paint you bought. I'm planning to do this!




I already have two small dings in the paint.
So I do recommend using a stronger paint, and good clear coat.
I put on 2 layers of primer, and 2 layers of black.
It looks awesome up close.
The Matte Paint gave it a great finish, and the channel that is built into the bumper makes it look like it was supposed to be black.

I also tinted the front turn signals.
This makes the front air damns look much bigger.
Here's a link to the tint.
http://www.amazon.com/Smoke-Light-C...1BE6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291083008&sr=8-1

It's cheaper than buying the clear corners.


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*Front picture*



Epence said:


> cool, please do post pics later! and what type of spray paint you bought. I'm planning to do this!




I already have two small dings in the paint.
So I do recommend using a strong paint, and good clear coat. 
I put on 2 layers of primer, and 2 layers of black.
It looks awesome up close.
The Matte Paint gave it a great finish, and the channel that is built into the bumper makes it look like it was supposed to be black.

I also tinted the front turn signals.
This makes the front air dams look much bigger.
Here's a link to the tint.
http://www.amazon.com/Smoke-Light-C...1BE6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291083008&sr=8-1

It's cheaper than buying the clear corners.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

very nicely done, sir! it looks more sporty now  And I just think tinted signal looks better and more aggressive than clear corner  :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

dddanimator said:


>



Looks great! I plan on airbrushing the amber corners i have left over and using a clear coat mixture with black paint until the darkness I want is acheived.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Detail, wash, wax... Looks better than day 1!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks awesome. Nice work. Mine needs a major bath.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Tinted my windows.... wheels come this week!!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got my windows tinted too less than a week after purchase. Since it was so cold, my tint installer had a hard time w/my windows bc of them going down and up after doors were unlocked. But so far so good...

Bulbs are next -- sucks spending over hundred bucks in bulbs but I feel I have to replace every bulb that looks yellow. :screwy: lol


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

took off my 19's and put the stock wheels back on for winter, also took the camber out of the front and raised it up (was 4 threads, now 14... probably going to lower it back down to 8 threads in front if I feel like it). Also stiffened up the rebound a lot. Was 16/36, now 30/36, just to see how that feels on the stock tires

Getting lazy/cold means I might end up running the coilovers all winter long after all.

Pretty sure I'm going to sell the turbo reps/adapters/tires, so I'll post in here after I put them in the classifieds in case you guys are interested :beer:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

MBH said:


> took off my 19's and put the stock wheels back on for winter, also took the camber out of the front and raised it up (was 4 threads, now 14... probably going to lower it back down to 8 threads in front if I feel like it). Also stiffened up the rebound a lot. Was 16/36, now 30/36, just to see how that feels on the stock tires
> 
> Getting lazy/cold means I might end up running the coilovers all winter long after all.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to sell the turbo reps/adapters/tires, so I'll post in here after I put them in the classifieds in case you guys are interested :beer:


You mean you usually swap out your coils for another suspension setup for winter?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

My CC's first touch of snow.....thought I'd document it.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> My CC's first touch of snow.....thought I'd document it.


My car will never know what snow feels like...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Installed my HID kit last night. 4300K.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

MySilver2010CC said:


> My car will never know what snow feels like...


What part of New York do you live in that doesnt get snow?:laugh: Or do you have a winter car?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> What part of New York do you live in that doesnt get snow?:laugh: Or do you have a winter car?


I keep garaged with a California Car Cover.

We have NYC Transit, which is what I use when it snows.:thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

dddanimator said:


> I already have two small dings in the paint.
> So I do recommend using a strong paint, and good clear coat.
> I put on 2 layers of primer, and 2 layers of black.
> It looks awesome up close.
> ...


I'm not seeing the pics of the painted turn signals. Is it me, or are they screwed up or non-existent?


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> I'm not seeing the pics of the painted turn signals. Is it me, or are they screwed up or non-existent?


It's you. When they're blacked out they look combined with the fog light surround, which looks great IMO but I'm not sure how functional the signals are at that point.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Tom333 said:


>


Older post but very nice, seeing the CC on the track is a treat I wouldn't have expected! :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

*I didn't do much, but...*

i vinyl wrapped the stripes of the grill.....very carefully. It was my first time doing it, messed up a few times from cutting... Excuse the phone quality pics. I'll be planning to do the frame soon. :laugh: I'll take better pics later. Enjoy.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> You mean you usually swap out your coils for another suspension setup for winter?


I was just going to put the stock suspension back in


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Added the missing (Sport) heated windshield washer nozzles, put the snow tires on.


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

Didn't do anything yet but had the APR Carbonio Stage I intake in a box, assembled it today and am a bit confused if there is suppose to be a little bit of space between the intake pipe and the ram air bracket. Sorry for the noob question, I'm a noob to car modding.


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

Epence said:


> i vinyl wrapped the stripes of the grill.....very carefully. It was my first time doing it, messed up a few times from cutting... Excuse the phone quality pics. I'll be planning to do the frame soon. :laugh: I'll take better pics later. Enjoy.


Looks good
I'd like to see better photos when you finish.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Epence said:


> i vinyl wrapped the stripes of the grill.....very carefully. It was my first time doing it, messed up a few times from cutting... Excuse the phone quality pics. I'll be planning to do the frame soon. :laugh: I'll take better pics later. Enjoy.


Looks very nice, even with crappy phone pics. How difficult was it to pill the grill off? Obviously an easier install of the car then on it.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry usually I try and be positive, but i'm not feeling the grill wrap.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

DJ, this is a "What I did today" thread, not what you think about what was done. What have you done today to your CC?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

it's all good; everyone's entitled to his/her opinion. I was just trying something new. I won't know the finish product until i'm done. Plus my car is white gold metallic. Black grill would look better on candy white...maybe iron gray as well. 

I bought a small piece of vinyl from Ebay to try it. I'm planning to make the whole thing black except emblem, i'll see how it will. I plan to tint the signal as well, so yea...doing it slowly. 

@Jholmes: I didn't take the grill off (if i'm understanding you correctly lol). I used hair blow dryer, expired credit card as squeegee ( i didn't buy squeegee, i'm cheap) for the edge, and x-acto knife. It's not that hard, but time consuming.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

EvoVEnto said:


> today my CC turning 15,000 miles .
> 
> I still love it and still get alot of folks talking about it. Still planning on GIAC chip , and few other toys in the up comming year.


 
I used to work for Car Toys!


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

VMRWheels said:


> Older post but very nice, seeing the CC on the track is a treat I wouldn't have expected! :beer:


 
I agree but that is a great shot and makes the CC look real good!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

comcf said:


> DJ, this is a "What I did today" thread, not what you think about what was done. What have you done today to your CC?


 I turned it on, let it warm up, drove to my speed limit warning, then drove some more, hauled groceries, and adjusted my hid ballast.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> Older post but very nice, seeing the CC on the track is a treat I wouldn't have expected! :beer:


 
Thanks! cant wait for my next run, btw whats your lightest 17' wheel for the CC? i think ill go 17s on track day..


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Added the missing (Sport) heated windshield washer nozzles, put the snow tires on.


 
Can you point me in the right direction to do this Mod? (heated nozzles, not snow tires. lol)


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

I finally unpacked my trunk organizers and sectioned out a portion of my trunk for the baby seat car base and volkswagen shirt and hat that came with the car as well. 

Also, set a date with 034 motorsports to get my APR Chip for December 22nd!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

After weeks of non stop travel I was finally home to put in my R-Line pedals. Broke the clip on the stock pedal when taking it out though! Oh well, the new ones look great I love them. Never been so excited about pedals before haha.


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

Installed my APR Carbonio Stage I intake. Loving the slight performance gain, better low-end torque and the car feels smoother.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

installed 4300K HID kit today..will put up some pics 

UPDATE: 

 

 

 

adding video!


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

yuenglingkilla said:


> installed ST coils, Excellent ride quality, comparable to stock feel but with a little drop, just right for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would you say this is a 1" drop similar to an Eibach set up? It looks perfect. I am wondering if my front mud flaps will scrape with this kind of drop. There is only 3" from the ground to the bottom of the flap....


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

removed splashguards and hardwired my radar detector


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

Just dropped the CC off for its 20k mile service and to have the shift knob assembly replaced since the chrome finish was beginning to flake.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Concerning the install of the heated washer nozzles (deleted on the Sport trim level) 

8J0-955-987-G $27.63 (left heated washer nozzle) 
8J0-955-988-G $27.63 (right heated washer nozzle) 

I installed the heated nozzles, and ran the wires to the underhood fuse-box. I bought a thermostatic switch from Senasys, which will turn them off above 45F, and turn them on below 35F. Cost = about $15 including shipping. Wire the thermoswitch in series with the heaters, with a 5A fuse, connected to a switched 12V power terminal. (only ON when ignition is ON) 

http://www.senasys.com/shop/2570-1-sealed/2570l334/


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got all the damn salt off of her. Touchless carwashes keep me out of the cold.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just brought our new CW 2010 luxury with tech and appearance package home last night, and today I scheduled an appointment with my tint and clear bra person for next week... Its gonna stay nice and dry in our garage until then


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats! Welcome to the Family!:grinsanta:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Concerning the install of the heated washer nozzles (deleted on the Sport trim level)
> 
> 8J0-955-987-G $27.63 (left heated washer nozzle)
> 8J0-955-988-G $27.63 (right heated washer nozzle)
> ...


 man i'd love to do that but with it being 118 here in the summer and barely 40's this winter I doubt i'd ever get any use.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

a couple days late...but i had to "force" my door open the other morning...window wouldnt even go down  it was 19 here in VA...and now chrome is coming off my shifter and the rear tail light bulb holder only half works! :banghead: is she starting to fall apart?! wish i still had the car the way it was for H20 :'(


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

installed 3000k HIDs in the fogs, SMD Leds in the whole interior, and DIY intake. Waiting to install USP downpipe, diesel geek sigma 6 shifter, and reflash to stage 2 APR


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> a couple days late...but i had to "force" my door open the other morning...window wouldnt even go down  it was 19 here in VA...and now chrome is coming off my shifter and the rear tail light bulb holder only half works! :banghead: is she starting to fall apart?! wish i still had the car the way it was for H20 :'(


I just had my shifter replaced under warranty by Lindsay VW because of the same issue.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah im hoping the dealership here doesn't try to give me grief over that...im pissed its like that anyway...


----------



## oratzes (Apr 2, 2004)

Got the rear tinted black and the front just a touch of darkness - just to keep more UV and heat out.

Somehow the black on black makes a lot of other cars wanna race... :banghead:


----------



## ryanchance (Dec 15, 2010)

*did nothing,had a lot to do*

Set laptop up with vagcom to turn off DRLs for HID install(low beams high and fog).Cleaned and salted driveway, pulled z06 vet out of garage,pulled CC in garage,drank a beer,,,drank another beer!Called my neighbor over to check out my new ride. Drank many many beers,then passed out on the couch!!! In my mind I did alot today,just not what I wanted!!!Merry Christmass and happy new year to all........and GodBless..........Tom P.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

*installed License Plate LED Lights*

Did my first DIY instal in installing the the license plate LED's and celebrated my kid's 1 month of life with a beer.. plus finally back in my own home after spending a month at the crazy in laws.... FREEDOM!!!:grinsanta:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Coat of Klasse sealer and Wolfgang wax in preparation of winter..


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Butrball12 said:


> installed 3000k HIDs in the fogs, SMD Leds in the whole interior, and DIY intake. Waiting to install USP downpipe, diesel geek sigma 6 shifter, and reflash to stage 2 APR


Anyone care to share what 'exactly' changing the interior lights to LED's does and or looks like. Through explanation or photos? I just don't understand the concept considering the lights I'm thinking you guys are referring to only come on when you open the door, etc.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Coat of Klasse sealer and Wolfgang wax in preparation of winter..


 nice little bumper kiss the pontiac vibrator is giving in the background :banghead:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

was rummaging through some pictures and found one I didn't put online


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Anyone care to share what 'exactly' changing the interior lights to LED's does and or looks like. Through explanation or photos? I just don't understand the concept considering the lights I'm thinking you guys are referring to only come on when you open the door, etc.


The map and dome lights are generally yellowish and dull stock. The led give you a clean crisp white light. I have had them in all of my 5 VW's and love them. The difference is night and day.

I did a DIY for them on this page.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-Lighting-HID-Conversion-Kits-and-LEDs/page3 


....all the info should be there. Any other questions.. PM me. :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

MBH said:


> was rummaging through some pictures and found one I didn't put online


simply stunning... PM'd you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

got a price on a carbon fiber wrapped spoiler today for the CC.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Tried to install the front H&R anti-roll bar on my CC.....spent the whole day dropping the subframe, then could not get the old bar out, AND I discovered that H&R did not send me the new bar U brackets (I thought the stock bar brackets would be reused). Then I put it all back together.....all for nothing. Well at least the next time I attempt this it should go faster.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a practice round bud...I bet that quenched your wrenching thirst  M Xmas


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just washed and Waxed my baby.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Got my ECU reflash with APR at 034 motorsports. Ooo wee, still have to break her in for another 500 miles


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

bought myself a nice christmas present


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats what I wanted for xmas. What kind is that and where did you get it from?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

T-Nasty said:


> Thats what I wanted for xmas. What kind is that and where did you get it from?


got it off a member here. two 400 compressors, bagyard bombers front and rear, autolift xl rear strut, 3/8 lines, accuair manifold with e-level management, and wireless remote


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

nice find.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Put my baby away for the winter.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

I got myself some DSG paddle shifters for my CC Sport. Thank you eBay Germany! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

My christmas present...K&N Typhoon Intake

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5289238672/


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

ttbarks said:


> My christmas present...K&N Typhoon Intake
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5289238672/


Nice..a nice video to hear how the intake sounds would be cool


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> Nice..a nice video to hear how the intake sounds would be cool


ill get it done 2moro...the sound is much deeper and once its above 4-5k rpms you can really hear the turbo whistling.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

ttbarks said:


> ill get it done 2moro...the sound is much deeper and once its above 4-5k rpms you can really hear the turbo whistling.


sweet! How much did the intake run you? I have a Carbonio


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

about 300 off a google shopping search lol


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Halfway done with HID 4300 kit install. Took me 2 hours of trial and error, hopefully the other side takes me less than an hour.

Bend the metal tabs down!


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

just installed my diesel geek sigma 6 and made a heatshield for my intake. ordered my h&r springs and sent the Oettinger RZs off to get refinished


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

had to unearth it from about a foot of snow....then got her stuck in the driveway...managed to bust her loose and plow 2 miles of road lol...then washed her off at the carwash of all the snow and brought her home...sucks the cabby has her garage spot...but the cabby is pretty much sold! yes! 

btw, supposedly the dealership is ordering me a new shifter b/c mine is losing chrome


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

My wifes CC (2010 Lux in Silver) made out like a bandit. 

debaged rear
white LEDs for the interior mirrors and license plate (Tuner Domes great products BTW)
VAG'd (windows, DRLs, seat belt chime, etc.)
APR Carbonio Stage I/II intake (Dion @ Actuning hooked it up)
APR Stage I tune (the guys at Goodspeed did the work in less than an hour)

And several coats of Ein Zett wax. 


The tune and intake are a definite must IMO. It offers much more responsiveness and power when cruising on the freeway. I Might be buying new front tires long before the rears though


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

saw a mocha CC with clear blinkers driving northbound on I79 past the Pittsburgh airport this afternoon, nice to see a CC that isn't stock for a change lol


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Installed APR Carbonio intake today, filled the spaceship up, got a cheap car hand wash, and opened the door into a stucco wall *dope* 

The Carbonio intake, I do not notice any difference, does it smooth it out with APR chip? 









Got water into my driver side headlight from a power wash :banghead:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

got a whole new shifter from the dealer...thanks warranty! ha ha the chrome was peeling off rather bad around the top...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> got a whole new shifter from the dealer...thanks warranty! ha ha the chrome was peeling off rather bad around the top...


 Is the new one "updated", or the no?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

hmm, good question...whats "updated" lol....no it looks normal...feels great in the hand though. ha ha so good that on the way home i made a new Civic Si my B#$%@ lol


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

DomozitoLK said:


> I got myself some DSG paddle shifters for my CC Sport. Thank you eBay Germany! :biggrinsanta:


 did you get just the paddle shifters for the CC Sport or an entirely new steering wheel that has the shifters already? I am thinking of buying just the shifters if that's what you did and retrofit them on my wheel but are there provisions to add a shifter to the wheel when our trim doesn't even have that option? what did you do? PM me if you can dude


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got tinted 35% all around. :thumbup:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally put on my 19" Stern St-1 with 38 offset onto my CC with my help from the old man


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Finally put on my 19" Stern St-1 with 38 offset onto my CC with my help from the old man


 I wanna see. I have a set of the ST1. Just haven't put them on yet. I got the hyper silver with chrome lip. 19" as


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sure some of you have seen the pictures but I got a new sunroof put in. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nroof-Gone-(Pictures)&p=69309842#post69309842


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

20% 3m tint


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

praneetloke said:


> did you get just the paddle shifters for the CC Sport or an entirely new steering wheel that has the shifters already? I am thinking of buying just the shifters if that's what you did and retrofit them on my wheel but are there provisions to add a shifter to the wheel when our trim doesn't even have that option? what did you do? PM me if you can dude


I bought the whole steering wheel that was already equipped with them. I imagine it would be a lot more work to cut holes in your steering wheel and hope that the mounting points are there. I will be using my existing airbag since it's essentially the same wheel except with paddles. You enable them with VCDS (VAG Tool) and you are good to go. It's pretty well documented on this forum and others what needs to be done on the coding end. I haven't had a chance to install mine yet...but hopefully will soon. I'm tired of reaching down to make shifts.

Hope that helps...good luck!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

catback system installed a few days ago and what a difference in power and sound, I got surprise because in my former Gti a catback didnt change the power that much.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> 20% 3m tint


Looks great, reminds me how much I need tint! Did you tint the front as well?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> I wanna see. I have a set of the ST1. Just haven't put them on yet. I got the hyper silver with chrome lip. 19" as


Looks good. Wonder what they will look like on my White Gold.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Put a Euroswitch in my dad's CC yesterday. Now I just need to get a trigger wire and code the rear foglights.


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

installed h&r springs on the CC today. ride is awesome, not much harsher than stock....but much better on turns. installation was a pain though. also ordered a BSH torque arm insert


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

meccausa said:


> Finally put on my 19" Stern St-1 with 38 offset onto my CC with my help from the old man


Looks sick! :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Put a Euroswitch in my dad's CC yesterday. Now I just need to get a trigger wire and code the rear foglights.


Hey I'm getting my Euro switch and trigger wire by wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I took my CC to get some quotes for carbon fiber parts and overlays. E-mailed another company as well and right now im going to add a red bull to my cup holder and take a drive.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Hey I'm getting my Euro switch and trigger wire by wednesday. :thumbup:


Nice man, just let me know when you're available for coding.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

ordered summer tires to replace oem a/s tires.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Ordered 19 x 8 audi R8 reps and tires yesterday. 

Got my car lowered today with ST-Coilovers. 

Mechanic found a hairline fracture in my right front rotor, warranty claim here I come. :banghead:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

romney said:


>


??? This comes stock on the CC.


On another note: I just installed the trigger wire to enable rear fogs. Thanks to g60_corrado_91 he VAGCOMed my car for rain sensor closing of the windows, seatbelt chime, fogs with highbeam, auto windows up and down via keyfob, rear fog left side.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

chrome mirror switch-window switch came stock on my 2009 cc 4motion. passenger side too.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

i got unitronic stage 1 chip in my 3.6l CC today love it makes the car smoother 
but now i need the haladex controller to make it a real awd system


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

After getting POUNDED twice in 2 weeks with snow up here in the northeast, i decided to clay bar, and give her a coat of Klasse sealer. 

The salt was like a shell over the paint. I also cleaned the engine bay which was frosted white from the salt as a well. 

2011-01-15_15-12-54_609 by doqfastlane, on Flickr



2011-01-15_15-11-47_275 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

boneshop said:


> chrome mirror switch-window switch came stock on my 2009 cc 4motion. passenger side too.


Came stock on my VR6 Sport


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> ??? This comes stock on the CC.
> 
> 
> On another note: I just installed the trigger wire to enable rear fogs. Thanks to g60_corrado_91 he VAGCOMed my car for rain sensor closing of the windows, seatbelt chime, fogs with highbeam, auto windows up and down via keyfob, rear fog left side.


No problem man. 



volks76 said:


> i got unitronic stage 1 chip in my 3.6l CC today love it makes the car smoother
> but now i need the haladex controller to make it a real awd system


Is it noticeably quicker too? Are the auto shift points changed at all?


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just installed a Borla Exhaust today. :thumbup:














More photos on my photobucket


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Sound clips


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

got **** on like 70421072 times yesterday 









Then cleaned it back up










now I know why that spot was empty!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Holy crap.

In all seriousness though, that sucks. It didn't etch into the clear coat did it?


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

its not the greatest clip because my phone mic sucks but i thought i would still share it and will get a better clip in the near future.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> In all seriousness though, that sucks. It didn't etch into the clear coat did it?


not at all from what I could tell when I was going over it. I was parked there for maybe 15 hours, so it didn't have all that long to eat away at my finish. I use Collinite 476s wax for winter because it's ridiculously durable, so that probably helped me out. Too damn cold and it was snowing out or I'd have put another coat on.

http://www.autogeek.net/collinite-super-doublecoat--wax-476.html


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

MBH said:


> not at all from what I could tell when I was going over it. I was parked there for maybe 15 hours, so it didn't have all that long to eat away at my finish. I use Collinite 476s wax for winter because it's ridiculously durable, so that probably helped me out. Too damn cold and it was snowing out or I'd have put another coat on.
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/collinite-super-doublecoat--wax-476.html


Well that's good. The sun and hot temperatures are really speed up the process as well. 

I may order that wax. Do you take it off by hand or do you use an orbital buffer? I read that it doesn't come off easily if applied lightly. I'm just asking because if I use it, it'll be taken off by hand.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

haha yeah, sun and heat are certainly not in surplus around Pittsburgh during these months.

I put it on by random orbital, but take it off by hand. It's not the easiest wax to take off, but it's certainly not that stubborn either. :thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

MBH said:


> haha yeah, sun and heat are certainly not in surplus around Pittsburgh during these months.
> 
> I put it on by random orbital, but take it off by hand. It's not the easiest wax to take off, but it's certainly not that stubborn either. :thumbup:


So you live in Pittsburgh huh? I think I have seen your CC on one of my visits out there. Was parked on Shady Ave by the Pittsburgh Center for the Arts. Nice looking CC. Go Steelers.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

yep!! gotta blend in with the hipsters there haha!


----------



## Dub12 (Sep 23, 2007)

MBH said:


> got **** on like 70421072 times yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happened to me at work when I started at a new office. The spot was always empty. I thought "Great, Ill park there!' only to come out and have my car look like that. I'm convinced they like hitting white cars best too. Ive never had more hits than my CW CC now.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

MBH said:


> haha yeah, sun and heat are certainly not in surplus around Pittsburgh during these months.
> 
> I put it on by random orbital, but take it off by hand. It's not the easiest wax to take off, but it's certainly not that stubborn either. :thumbup:


Cool, thanks a lot.:snowcool:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

MBH said:


> got **** on like 70421072 times yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy sh*t!!! it's like the birds had a poop party on your car


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> On another note: I just installed the trigger wire to enable rear fogs. Thanks to g60_corrado_91 he VAGCOMed my car for rain sensor closing of the windows, seatbelt chime, fogs with highbeam, auto windows up and down via keyfob, rear fog left side.


Did you actually test the rain sensor window closing function? I did the VAGCOM setting for that on my car and it doesn't work. Double checked it, I know the setting is correct.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

FearTheElf said:


> Did you actually test the rain sensor window closing function? I did the VAGCOM setting for that on my car and it doesn't work. Double checked it, I know the setting is correct.


LOL Did the exact same thing today minus the trigger wire. A kind VWVORTEX member hooked it up with all the vag-com serrings. I enabled his Video In Motion in return for him and fixed his speed limit on his nav and changed his PIN also on his RNS510. I'm dying to check out the rain sensing window closing action, waiting for it to rain


Frankie.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

FearTheElf said:


> Did you actually test the rain sensor window closing function? I did the VAGCOM setting for that on my car and it doesn't work. Double checked it, I know the setting is correct.





vwaudivim said:


> LOL Did the exact same thing today minus the trigger wire. A kind VWVORTEX member hooked it up with all the vag-com serrings. I enabled his Video In Motion in return for him and fixed his speed limit on his nav and changed his PIN also on his RNS510. I'm dying to check out the rain sensing window closing action, waiting for it to rain
> 
> 
> Frankie.


When I got it enabled we didn't feel like waiting 2 minutes to see if it worked so I was just going to try it out in the near future. So....It started snowing a couple days ago and I sat in the car, put the stalk in the auto position and rolled my window down a little bit. Locked the car with me inside and waited 2 minutes while playing Angry Birds on my iPhone lol. 2 minutes later....window rolls up  Such a cool feature!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally installed my LED puddle lights. Changed a tail light that was burnt out (was actually burned out this time).


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Finally installed my LED puddle lights. Changed a tail light that was burnt out (was actually burned out this time).


Is there a fuse for the tail lights? One of mine won't come on with new bulbs.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Sold my coilovers and 20's (thanks to my wife) but did manage a compromise of H&R springs and 19's so....

going from this:










to this:









with these: 










Also sprayed my tail lights r-line style, looks 100% OEM! Total cost, $9.95. Used dark red stain glass spray tint available at Michael's craft stores


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

thechase said:


> Sold my coilovers and 20's (thanks to my wife) but did manage a compromise of H&R springs and 19's so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh, you lucky fool! Those are my favorite by far!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

FearTheElf said:


> Did you actually test the rain sensor window closing function? I did the VAGCOM setting for that on my car and it doesn't work. Double checked it, I know the setting is correct.


You have it coded to where it stays enabled through the MFD the entire time after shutting the car off? My dad's CC kept turning it off, but I finally figured it out. If that's all correct, you have to have the car locked for at least 2 minutes and the wiper stalk has to be in the auto position.

Here's a thread that'll help. It was originally about disabling the DRL's, but then the other poster helped me out with this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5038790-VAG-Help-DRL-s-and-Light-Sensor


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Strong work on the tail lights. Look awesome.


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> You have it coded to where it stays enabled through the MFD the entire time after shutting the car off? My dad's CC kept turning it off, but I finally figured it out. If that's all correct, you have to have the car locked for at least 2 minutes and the wiper stalk has to be in the auto position.
> 
> Here's a thread that'll help. It was originally about disabling the DRL's, but then the other poster helped me out with this.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5038790-VAG-Help-DRL-s-and-Light-Sensor


It does stay enabled through the MFD and I figured the wiper stalk needed to be in the auto position. However I think I realized my problem... I'm impatient!  I was trying to test it with a watering can in the garage, never knew I needed to wait 2 minutes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

*wheels*

are those the scirocco wheels?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

FearTheElf said:


> It does stay enabled through the MFD and I figured the wiper stalk needed to be in the auto position. However I think I realized my problem... I'm impatient!  I was trying to test it with a watering can in the garage, never knew I needed to wait 2 minutes. Thanks for the info.


:laugh:

I just enabled this as well but did not test it.

Washed both the CC and the Touareg on Saturday. Clay barred the top surfaces of the CC on Sunday afternoon, couldn't finish the rest since I had to watch some football. Will get to those on the next wash. 

Unfortunately their are some spots in the paint/clearcoat that did not come out with claybar, looks as though the CC sat on the lot for awhile with 2 bird poop spots on the roof. May have to get some polish to try and get it out. Any suggestions on a polish to take care of that?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

pal2393 said:


> are those the scirocco wheels?


Scirocco has the interlagos.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

pal2393 said:


> are those the scirocco wheels?


19" Sagitta (replica) for CC in the US, I've seen one or two Scirocco with Sagitta's, most have 19" Lugano or 18" Interlagos like the OP said


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Installed clear Euro turn signals today. Much cleaner look.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Installed clear Euro turn signals today. Much cleaner look.


 It's about time :screwy: 
:laugh:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Have an HID kit and footwell lighting for front and back on the way to me this week. Will post up some pics after I install it all. :thumbup:


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

FearTheElf said:


> It does stay enabled through the MFD and I figured the wiper stalk needed to be in the auto position. However I think I realized my problem... I'm impatient!  I was trying to test it with a watering can in the garage, never knew I needed to wait 2 minutes. Thanks for the info.


For some reason mine isnt working nor is it in the MFD, Does anyone have correct coding instruction so aside from working it shows up in the MFD so I can recode it with my vagcom

Frankie


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> For some reason mine isnt working nor is it in the MFD, Does anyone have correct coding instruction so aside from working it shows up in the MFD so I can recode it with my vagcom
> 
> Frankie


It's a bit silly, but you have to also 'uncheck' the box marked (rain sensor inactive) as well as check the boxes to enable it


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Installed APR stage 1 Carbonio air intake.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Put a K&N in the stock box. Also yanked the rubber matts and cleaned them in then house.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

finally upgraded the sounds a little...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Daaaaayyyyyuuuummm!!!!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

After removing the battery couldnt find the radio code, so I just reset it to all zeros lol. Is there a card or something that has the radio code in it so I can set it back if anyone knows?

Frankie


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

vwaudivim said:


> After removing the battery couldnt find the radio code, so I just reset it to all zeros lol. Is there a card or something that has the radio code in it so I can set it back if anyone knows?
> 
> Frankie


They should have stuck that in your manual somewhere.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> They should have stuck that in your manual somewhere.


Checked everywhere, no radio key card. Well at least I was able to just reset it for now lol

Frankie


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Dug it out.... :laugh:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=582457989327&comments

[video=facebook;582457989327]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=582457989327&comments[/video]


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

NOTHING! 12" of snow the past couple of days. The CC and the Mustang GT are slumbering in the garage. Thank goodness for the workhorse Toyota Highlander!


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

*cleaned her off*

Cleaned her off and got the tint done. 20% all around.

So far no issues with wonderful Jersey Police. :laugh:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> Cleaned her off and got the tint done. 20% all around.
> 
> So far no issues with wonderful Jersey Police. :laugh:


Let's see how long that lasts. Jersey Police are jerks. They will stop you for those tints, it's just a matter of time. :wave:


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

no front plate either.

although i havent been bothered for that since i have had the car. about 4 months now.


----------



## StanfordW59 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Everything abouut this is just sick:thumbup: certified used Volkswagen GTI Portland Oregon


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Picked up my black Sport last week. Debadged it & slapped on the clear side markers. Wheels, suspension and votex kit coming soon.:heart:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Picked up my black Sport last week. Debadged it & slapped on the clear side markers. Wheels, suspension and votex kit coming soon.:heart:


Who has the best prices on the clear side markers? Looking to pick some up since I am doing mainly lighting mods this weekend. HID kit and interior footwell lighting. Next weekend will be LED strips on the headlights.

Once weather warms up a bit more, going to de-badge it as well.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

VdubTX said:


> Who has the best prices on the clear side markers? Looking to pick some up since I am doing mainly lighting mods this weekend. HID kit and interior footwell lighting. Next weekend will be LED strips on the headlights.
> 
> Once weather warms up a bit more, going to de-badge it as well.


So far, all I've seen are OEM ones for about $90... seems ECS has the best price on them.

I'm surprised there hasn't been a knockoff yet like the B6 ones.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> HID kit and interior footwell lighting. Next weekend will be LED strips on the headlights.
> 
> Once weather warms up a bit more, going to de-badge it as well.


What type of footwell lighting? Ambient or on with door opening?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> What type of footwell lighting? Ambient or on with door opening?


I am doing the ambient lighting. Trying to be as OEM as possible.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> I am doing the ambient lighting. Trying to be as OEM as possible.


Anxious to see how it turns out. I had thought about doing this using LED strip lighting below the dash in the footwell areas. However, I wanted it to be very faint, just like the LEDs in the overhead console. My idea was to use strip lighting (to even spread out the light) with a dimmer. I have seen some ambient jobs that just look way too bright. I want it to be almost unnoticeable...Ambient. Good luck. Looking forward to pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Installed my euro switch- easiest mod to date. Actually the switch was a used one off ebay from China, so I guess you could say a china switch- cost 43 bucks. 

Got my ST coilovers adjusted, worried about rubbing now in the front.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Installed 8mm wheel spacer at the front wheel with OEM 19 Sagitta. Looks great
and installed yellow bulbs on fogs, high beam and the steering assist something bulb:facepalm:
I still have a set of yellow bulbs for the DRL/low beam but Im not sure if ill even install it, lots of cops around the area.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Tom333 said:


> I still have a set of yellow bulbs for the DRL/low beam but Im not sure if ill even install it, lots of cops around the area.



I was thinking about doing this. I have yellow fogs and I think having yellow DRL's would look cool. Even with the HID's on the DRL would be lit and I think it would match pretty well. Someone on in this forum did it and with the corning lights and HID's he said it gave off a pretty cool green light....Interesting enough to try.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

EvoVEnto said:


> pics from last night


Wow.. I dunno if you are still around, but those are some really well done photos. Nice work indeed.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> Anxious to see how it turns out. I had thought about doing this using LED strip lighting below the dash in the footwell areas. However, I wanted it to be very faint, just like the LEDs in the overhead console. My idea was to use strip lighting (to even spread out the light) with a dimmer. I have seen some ambient jobs that just look way too bright. I want it to be almost unnoticeable...Ambient. Good luck. Looking forward to pictures. :thumbup:


I was thinking of installing the LED strip lights as well but decided to go OEM. Our Touareg has ambient lighting and it is perfect brightness and not too bright. Saw some pics also of some installs and they were just too bright from the looks of pictures.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Those pics are awesome.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

DomozitoLK said:


> I got myself some DSG paddle shifters for my CC Sport. Thank you eBay Germany! :biggrinsanta:


I just installed it. Installed it in less than 30-minutes including VCDS coding. Easy install: Disconnect battery, unclip airbag, unclip airbag harness, remove steering wheel bolt, remove wheel, replace wheel with paddle-shifter wheel, retorque center bolt to 37 ft-lb torque, reinstall harness, reinstall airbag, reclip into place, reconnect negative battery terminal and recode to enable paddle shifters in VCDS steering wheel module. Also had to recalibrate the power windows since the battery was disconnected...but that only took a few seconds.

Test drove it around the block and it works just as the user manual says it should. Very happy! Make my drive to and from work alot more fun.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Anxious to see how it turns out. I had thought about doing this using LED strip lighting below the dash in the footwell areas. However, I wanted it to be very faint, just like the LEDs in the overhead console. My idea was to use strip lighting (to even spread out the light) with a dimmer. I have seen some ambient jobs that just look way too bright. I want it to be almost unnoticeable...Ambient. Good luck. Looking forward to pictures. :thumbup:


If you know where to look, you can find the coding such that footwell lighting (OEM) stays on like the Tiguan


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

DomozitoLK said:


> I just installed it. Installed it in less than 30-minutes including VCDS coding. Easy install: Disconnect battery, unclip airbag, unclip airbag harness, remove steering wheel bolt, remove wheel, replace wheel with paddle-shifter wheel, retorque center bolt to 37 ft-lb torque, reinstall harness, reinstall airbag, reclip into place, reconnect negative battery terminal and recode to enable paddle shifters in VCDS steering wheel module. Also had to recalibrate the power windows since the battery was disconnected...but that only took a few seconds.
> 
> Test drove it around the block and it works just as the user manual says it should. Very happy! Make my drive to and from work alot more fun.


Nice Dude!!!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DomozitoLK said:


> I just installed it. Installed it in less than 30-minutes including VCDS coding. Easy install: Disconnect battery, unclip airbag, unclip airbag harness, remove steering wheel bolt, remove wheel, replace wheel with paddle-shifter wheel, retorque center bolt to 37 ft-lb torque, reinstall harness, reinstall airbag, reclip into place, reconnect negative battery terminal and recode to enable paddle shifters in VCDS steering wheel module. Also had to recalibrate the power windows since the battery was disconnected...but that only took a few seconds.
> 
> Test drove it around the block and it works just as the user manual says it should. Very happy! Make my drive to and from work alot more fun.


 Nice.

I had the steering wheel shifters on my 08 Passat and rarely used them. Just like when I got our first Passat in 1998, the tiptronic tranny was something new and was rarely used on it.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> Anxious to see how it turns out. I had thought about doing this using LED strip lighting below the dash in the footwell areas. However, I wanted it to be very faint, just like the LEDs in the overhead console. My idea was to use strip lighting (to even spread out the light) with a dimmer. I have seen some ambient jobs that just look way too bright. I want it to be almost unnoticeable...Ambient. Good luck. Looking forward to pictures. :thumbup:


If I could get UPS to deliver my packages I would be able to start. Last week in DFW area was a Cluster F... One package shows may be delivered today, the other which was ordered almost a week prior still shows delayed due to inclement weather. :what::screwy:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

VdubTX said:


> Nice.
> 
> I had the steering wheel shifters on my 08 Passat and rarely used them. Just like when I got our first Passat in 1998, the tiptronic tranny was something new and was rarely used on it.


Thanks. My wife had a 2001 Audi A4 with Tip and I thought hers was annoying. She had paddles too but it was transmission I didn't care for. But I really like the DSG trans and occasionally find my self dropping it down a gear or two when stopping quickly or a quick upshift to get going faster. First time I've been happy with an auto trans. I find my self using the manual shift mode at least twice a day...now I don't have to reach down to the center console.

Love it!


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Dropped on B&G's 1.5" in the front, 1.4" in the rear (hopefully the front settles just a touch more). I got the springs for a smokin' deal from http://www.group5motorsport.com/ HID 6000K headlights and foglights on their way


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Installed my RNS-315 over the weekend. Waiting to see what the 'new' version of the RNS-510 brings to the table before I decide on switching. 

On a positive note, I really like the interface of the 315. It's very quick, very intuitive and I like the interface/graphics better than the RCD-510 I had and the RNS-510 I messed with. 

ALSO, and this is a huge plus for me. My RNS-315 recognizes and plays not only MP3's but .M4A! Otherwise known as Apple lossless tracks! So I don't have to convert my ITunes tracks to mp3!


----------



## twinturbofun (Dec 1, 2007)

How did you smoke your tail lights?


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Picked up my black Sport last week. Debadged it & slapped on the clear side markers. Wheels, suspension and votex kit coming soon.:heart:


exactly what badges did you remove and why? Have any pictures? Thx


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

*FINALLY finished installing my Koni MKV coilovers*


















Love them! so smooth. (no ****??)


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

those wheels are sick man! your CC looks great! on my list of wheels that I am considering!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Added some other items to my 2010 R-Line. Took awhile, but its pretty cool. What do you think? Know what is added? Yes, being elusive.. Lol


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Installed my footwell lighting today. Still figuring out if it is possible to have the footwell lights on when headlights are on like our Touareg. I have enabled footwell lights in VCDS but they do not stay on after I start my car. 

Does anyone know if this is possible? Or will I need to just connect them up to a dash light so they are on when the headlights pop on?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R-line said:


> Love them! so smooth. (no ****??)




Those wheels look great man. much nicer when seen on the car:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice wheels. Looks smooth for sure.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Was yesterday, but went to a GTG at CB Tuning. Got some pictures taken of my CC by P&W Digital Photography. I'll post pictures once I get them. 

CB Tuning 
http://www.cbtuning.net/


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Test fit and installed ambient trim lighting and emergency door lighting.

I'll get photos of ambient trim lighting when it gets dark.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Test fit and installed ambient trim lighting and emergency door lighting.


How did you do the "emergency door lighting mod"?

TIA..


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Dropped on B&G's 1.5" in the front, 1.4" in the rear (hopefully the front settles just a touch more). I got the springs for a smokin' deal from http://www.group5motorsport.com/ HID 6000K headlights and foglights on their way


Looks good, waitng for the weather here to get nicer before I start. Did you install them on the stock shocks? Any issues with noise from the front shocks. I know some folks with the B&G had issues after installing them.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vag com'd today:
1. ON - Operate windows with key-fob
2. OFF - No more auto-lock at 15mph
3. OFF - No more horn when I lock with key-fob (kept lights)
4. ON - Open windows now automatically close if/when it rains
5. Grabbed ECU engine info so that maybe I can get APR tuned soon

Wheee... not sure if you are lurking on the CC forum Dean, but thanks bro!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> vag com'd today:
> 1. ON - Operate windows with key-fob
> 2. OFF - No more auto-lock at 15mph
> 3. OFF - No more horn when I lock with key-fob (kept lights)
> ...


QUESTION: 
Do you have a ccta, or cbfa motor? 

Do you mind posting your ecu code? 
Thanks


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Test fit and installed ambient trim lighting and emergency door lighting.
> 
> I'll get photos of ambient trim lighting when it gets dark.


So. Yeah. I was hoping to get a pic of the ambient lighting... It's really nice, but very faint. So much so, I'd have to find a really good camera and use a looong exposure to even capture it on camera. It is awesome tho.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> vag com'd today:
> 1. ON - Operate windows with key-fob
> 2. OFF - No more auto-lock at 15mph
> 3. OFF - No more horn when I lock with key-fob (kept lights)
> ...


#3 You know you can do this in the MFD under Convenience right? It's called ATA Confirm. Check the box that says "Off"

PS. Why did you want to disable the doors locking at 15mph??


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Gave the CC a nice bath today. Took some goo gone to the wheels as they still had some adhesive on them from when it was shipped over. Dealer missed it in PDI and delivery detail(glorified car wash). Finally got around to removing the carpet mats. Had been lazy and just left them under the rubber monster mats. Messed around in VCDS to see what Scandinavian DRL's were. Could not tell any difference to what the US DRL's are.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Got the car detailed saturday and venture shield clear bra and too many other random little parts to mention covered. 

Got a great deal on it locally, the guy even came to my house to install it.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> #3 You know you can do this in the MFD under Convenience right? It's called ATA Confirm. Check the box that says "Off"


LOL - I figured you could, but when I looked I didn't see it. To be fair, I knew I was getting vag com'd so I did'nt really look very hard.




cwwiii said:


> PS. Why did you want to disable the doors locking at 15mph??


I just don't like the feature. Plus, I figure if I ever need the doors locked while I am driving, well, then I can hit the lock button


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> QUESTION:
> Do you have a ccta, or cbfa motor?
> 
> Do you mind posting your ecu code?
> Thanks


Good news and bad news. The good news is that I have the bosch ecu, the bad news is that there is not a flash ready for my ecu. As such, I will be watching APR's website until they release the flash for it. I hope it happens by the first of March or shortly thereafter.

Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 AB HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 01 6447


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Washed the 4Motion, dried her off, cleaned out the interior, treated the leather, dressed the tires. The wife drove off to work in a sharp CC for Valentine's Day!


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Installed 6000K HID's in the headlamps and foglamps. It definitely looks better and it was a pretty easy install, especially the foglamps :beer:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just washed, Waxed my baby. Cleaned the inside, Did the tires. Ready for a night on the town with my 1st love for Valentines day.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got an appraisal to remove my suitcase resonator on my VR6. A little more than I expected but whatever! It's Valentines Day! Gotta do something nice for my baby :heart::heart:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Just washed, Waxed my baby. Cleaned the inside, Did the tires. Ready for a night on the town with my 1st love for Valentines day.



Same here..

Brought out the good stuff..


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Just washed, Waxed my baby. Cleaned the inside, Did the tires. Ready for a night on the town with my 1st love for Valentines day.


I suggest you take your wife/girlfriend along


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Scott from www.MFD3.com hooked me up with a 9W7 and Malo from http://vagpartsforsale.blogspot.com/ provided the BT stereo wire. Just need to hook that bad boy up for some stereo streaming...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> Scott from www.MFD3.com hooked me up with a 9W7 and Malo from http://vagpartsforsale.blogspot.com/ provided the BT stereo wire. Just need to hook that bad boy up for some stereo streaming...


Nice. Love playing Pandora on my EVO and streaming to the stereo. :thumbup: 

Have also been using AudioGalaxy quite a bit as well. But, having an 8GB SD card has helped keep some of my music close at hand.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I suggest you take your wife/girlfriend along


Yea, She came along too. haha


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

had the racingdash led license plate bulb burnout today...wtf


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

BoostedCC-R said:


> had the racingdash led license plate bulb burnout today...wtf


I had a LED off one of my lights fall off as the reason for failure. I went back to the more bluish white pair. :banghead:

Got venture shield installed on my car as well over the weekend along with her first coat of wax. An expensive weekend for the CC. 

Then it rained :banghead:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

washed and waxed my baby up yesterday stared at it today


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Wash, wax... Seriously considering driving to APR HQ and having K04, Intake, DP, & FMIC installed.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome looking car.:thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm gonna wash her again today. Gonna be 75 here today.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> I'm gonna wash her again today. Gonna be 75 here today.


I washed her when I got home. She's ready to go.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

I'll be washing her soon after work too. Gonna check tire pressures and do some south beach crusing jammin to D. gookin.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Figured I'd post a picture I just got back from a recent GTG at CB Tuning (www.cbtuning.net)


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Just got treads for my 19"s.
Now if only the snow would stop... :-(


Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> *Seriously considering driving to APR HQ and having K04, Intake, DP, & FMIC installed.*


Do it! And can we please stop with the "I washed my car today" posts? There are so many lately and who really gives a $hit, ya know? Cool wash mod :thumbdown:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got back from a reputable muffler shop they appraised my resonator removal to be around $70 using stainless steel. 

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get it done this saturday.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Just got treads for my 19"s.
> Now if only the snow would stop... :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch


*^^*plus one!!!*^^*


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Do it! And can we please stop with the "I washed my car today" posts? There are so many lately and who really gives a $hit, ya know? Cool wash mod :thumbdown:


^^^^^^opcorn::thumbup::thumbup::facepalm:^^^^^^
I'm with you man!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Purchased Forge DV spacer, AWE turbo outlet pipe, USP HID kit (4300k), Clear markers and some Lamin-x tail light tint. Looking for a nice set of springs for now then going to start saving up for some wheels.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Got 35% tints today. It was worth the drive out there to Long Island. Thanks Rich @ Underground Tinting. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

meccausa said:


> Got the car detailed saturday and venture shield clear bra and too many other random little parts to mention covered.
> 
> Got a great deal on it locally, the guy even came to my house to install it.


Same here. I had rich do my tint 2 months ago. Great guy, great shop... perfect job. Also, lifetime warranty!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Same here. I had rich do my tint 2 months ago. Great guy, great shop... perfect job. Also, lifetime warranty!


Debadged today after washing 

Too sore to install my LED light strips after washing and waxing the wifes Touareg and washing daughters Frontier before I got started on the CC.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Debadged today after washing
> 
> Too sore to install my LED light strips after washing and waxing the wifes Touareg and washing daughters Frontier before I got started on the CC.


I debadged today too! What LED light strips are you using?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Errr, I did some photoshops. Does that count? :what:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

put on my rear bags (finally) and picked up some wheels 19x8 19x10. The rears aren't tucking so going to have to adjust the camber and work on it. Gotta get tires first haha

teasers og the wheels for now. hoping to get tires this week


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Beastmobile said:


> I debadged today too! What LED light strips are you using?


Using strips from ijdmtoy on ebay. Will install them on the foglight grills today.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Make sure you post some pics when you are done


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Installed Bilstein sports and H&Rs yesterday....

The rears were easy and took around 1.5hrs total. The fronts... well.... a real PITA. Started with the drivers side and that took 3hrs. Learned my lessons from that and on the passenger side I removed the caliper and rotor making life so much easier. Got that side done in 45min. Haven't driven it yet... waiting for the weather to clear.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

mr2guru said:


> Installed Bilstein sports and H&Rs yesterday....
> 
> The rears were easy and took around 1.5hrs total. The fronts... well.... a real PITA. Started with the drivers side and that took 3hrs. Learned my lessons from that and on the passenger side I removed the caliper and rotor making life so much easier. Got that side done in 45min. Haven't driven it yet... waiting for the weather to clear.


Did you have to pull the axles? I know on MkV's that makes it a lot easier and gives you more room to work with, but yeah, the front suspension on these cars is a real pain.


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

I just finished my H&R Ultralows today. This is my 4th MKV chasis i've done and the easiest way to do it is remove the three nuts under/behind the rotar (ball joint nuts) and push the swing arm down. Leave the top strut mount bolts in, use at strut housing spreader and it slides down no problem. No need to remove the axle bolt.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

DahlbackRSI said:


> I just finished my H&R Ultralows today. This is my 4th MKV chasis i've done and the easiest way to do it is remove the three nuts under/behind the rotar (ball joint nuts) and push the swing arm down. Leave the top strut mount bolts in, use at strut housing spreader and it slides down no problem. No need to remove the axle bolt.


That's not a bad way to do it. I'll keep this in mind if I ever get KW's for my GTI or if my dad gets springs for the CC.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

I tinted my turn signals with Lamin-X tint. I used the lightest tint. I also used some left over to tint the LED turn signals on the Mirrors.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

The Sagitta's are so sexy.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

I debadged and detailed the interior. It really didn't need the detailing, since I've only had it for 2 weeks, but it was just so fun.

I'm getting a 3rd R-Line badge to place where the CC was below the driver side taillight. I'll post a pic up when I get the badge on.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

finished up the install on my rear bag. have to get a notch asap and have to adjust a rear a little bit more. hopefully get the elevel installed tomorrow, notch on sunday, and tires for my wheels in the next two weeks.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

I hit 1000 miles today. It freaked me out at first, then I took off from a red light and forgot all about it.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I rolled 18k miles today and only had her 11 months.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

went at the track last weekend @ Auto Club SpeedWay


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> went at the track last weekend @ Auto Club SpeedWay


More video, more video!!!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

working on it  ill post it later today or tomorrow morning


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> working on it  ill post it later today or tomorrow morning


Excellent. I am not sure why, but I enjoy the track videos more than just about everything on Vortex.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Excellent. I am not sure why, but I enjoy the track videos more than just about everything on Vortex.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I'm glad you like it, the video I'll be posting is the best so far. You'll love the CC more :beer:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just placed the order for Neuspeed Race Springs. cant wait to get these installed.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> working on it  ill post it later today or tomorrow morning


Dude! Where is the footage?!?!?! eace:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

almost done 89% loading.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> almost done 89% loading.


errrrrrrr? That last 11% takes the longest


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

I added chrome fog light bezels. I think it dresses up that ugly black plastic area and was only $30.00 plus shipping.

ic:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> I added chrome fog light bezels. I think it dresses up that ugly black plastic area and was only $30.00 plus shipping.
> 
> ic:


Looks fantastic.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> I added chrome fog light bezels. I think it dresses up that ugly black plastic area and was only $30.00 plus shipping.


how do they attach? they look pretty good.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Took her in for 30K service. Can't believe I have that many miles already. Still loving this car.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> just placed the order for Neuspeed Race Springs. cant wait to get these installed.


Very interested in your review...I read that They don't truly give that 1.8" drop


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

washanobotit said:


> Very interested in your review...I read that They don't truly give that 1.8" drop


well we will find out next week.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

rabbit07 said:


> how do they attach? they look pretty good.


3M tape on the back


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

washanobotit said:


> Very interested in your review...I read that They don't truly give that 1.8" drop


:facepalm:


http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/NS55.10.92
Neuspeed Race Springs for MK V Volkswagen GTI, Jetta, Rabbit, Eos and 8P Audi A3 and MK II TT

LOWERS Passat:
Front: 1.8 Inches
Rear: 2.0 Inches


----------



## Speecher (Feb 22, 2011)

I backed into a cement pole over the lunch hour. No dents but the side of the rear bumper and the chrome strip are messed up - will need to be repainted. I've had the car for about a month - in the 9 years I had the Passat (traded for my CC) I never hit a thing.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> 3M tape on the back


Where did you purchase them?


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/NS55.10.92
> ...


:facepalm: 
I wasnt talking about what Neuspeeds's number are... I'm talking about people who have them saying they are more like 1 inch of drop


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Where did you purchase them?


On Ebay from a company in Hong Kong. Price is $30.00 plus $16.00 shipping took about a week to get them.


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> On Ebay from a company in Hong Kong. Price is $30.00 plus $16.00 shipping took about a week to get them.



Search is:-

Chrome Fog Light cover trim For vw passat cc 2009 2011


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Installed an S3 i/c a few days ago. No turbo lag noticeable despite the extra 5 litres from the stock, as for the power it is too cold to notice a difference but in the summer I bet I will keep most of my MTM horses alive.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Left work early so I could come home and detail the car up for my cars and coffee in the morning. I'm sure it'll be like last time where ill end up in the side lot because there are too many ferrari's, but hey it makes me happy.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you use Armorall for your tires?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Using strips from ijdmtoy on ebay. Will install them on the foglight grills today.


I'd like to see pics of this. Looking to get LED light strips too. Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> Do you use Armorall for your tires?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


nope its weird these continentals seem to suck up tire shine for some reason. I've had little success, but i'm going to try a foam instead of a liquid into an applicator next time and see how much success I have.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> nope its weird these continentals seem to suck up tire shine for some reason. I've had little success, but i'm going to try a foam instead of a liquid into an applicator next time and see how much success I have.


 I used it on my previous vehicle with great results - they weren't contis. Thanks for this tip though; will head over to autozone today to check out other brands.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

try Meguiars hot tie shine aerosol spray. hands down the best on the market. you can get it at any advance auto


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> nope its weird these continentals seem to suck up tire shine for some reason. I've had little success, but i'm going to try a foam instead of a liquid into an applicator next time and see how much success I have.


true.. i used megiars and contis just dont shine


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I spent 5 hours polenizing my CC. Let the pollen drop begin!


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

spent way to much time trying to find a hole through the firewall to run some wires! 

they have it sealed up really good.

only thing i could find was behind the battery. so ill try removing that next.

unless anyone else has some suggestions? :thumbup:


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Installed Radar (See thread)

Got my entire CD library on SD Card (338 CD's) !!! (See thread)


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

Hugged and made sure how glad I was she is not an A4.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

de_bklyn said:


> I'd like to see pics of this. Looking to get LED light strips too. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I installed them and decided I didn't like the way they looked. I know crazy, but just not what I anticipated. I am going the OEM fogs route now.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> spent way to much time trying to find a hole through the firewall to run some wires!
> 
> they have it sealed up really good.
> 
> ...


Here is a good thread I checked while doing my research to do an install on my CC. Shows how he ran wires from engine bay into the CECM area taking battery out. Is for a B6 but should be pretty close to it.

LINK


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Removed from plate holder and filled the holes with locking nylon hole plugs. Also got my clear turn signal lens today!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

NOTCHED!!!! :laugh::laugh:

wheels will be in this week!!!

19x8 19x10
F-215/35/19 R-225/35/19


forgot the type of wheel


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

kimchi29 said:


>


Hot!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

took my car in to dealer for its 10k service, replace a brake light bulb, and to get the steering column lock recall done.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

rabbit07 said:


> took my car in to dealer for its 10k service, replace a brake light bulb, and to get the steering column lock recall done.


How long did the steering lock recall take?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

mr2guru said:


> How long did the steering lock recall take?


2 hours from what I have heard.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

plasti-dip painted grill's middle stripes individually.

I really couldn't get the chrome frame out...those clips are hardcore.  :banghead:


----------



## newyorknick (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks hot even with the stock Phoenix wheels.
Post new pics when you get the new shoes on. :thumbup::thumbup:



kimchi29 said:


>


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

*got a cc lic plate frame...*

I took my '10 CC b/c of the turbo rattling to my local dealer. When I got the car back, they "jacked" my license plate frame which was from the dealer i purchased the car from. So, they are ordering me a CC lic plate frame, which should be in today. However, turbo still rattles


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

SellySel said:


> I took my '10 CC b/c of the turbo rattling to my local dealer. When I got the car back, they "jacked" my license plate frame which was from the dealer i purchased the car from. So, they are ordering me a CC lic plate frame, which should be in today. However, turbo still rattles


This happened to me too!!!! I had Achtuning plates on my car and when I got my car back they put their dealer plates on. It's just something the service guys are told to do which is kind of messed up. They don't want any other dealer plates displayed. It's bad for business but still.... They found one of my plate frames and they couldn't find the other. They offered to buy me another one and as soon as I left they brought me two touch-up pens FTW.

It wasn't until a month later they found the other one :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a couple small things:
1. I got me some gummi phledge and treated my sqeeky door seals - ahhh, silence is golden (they look good too)
2. I put on some valve stem covers


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Where did you get the seal stuff from?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

T-Nasty said:


> Where did you get the seal stuff from?


AutoGeek


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Installed the RNS-510 in my 2011 R-line. Install was super easy and only took about 10 min. Still have to change some things via VCDS when I can get a hold of someone that has it.

Here are a few pictures I took after the install:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Nachooooo Libre


----------



## mtullos (Dec 12, 2009)

finally got my H&R sport springs installed. Did justice for the VMR V710.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> Installed the RNS-510 in my 2011 R-line. Install was super easy and only took about 10 min. Still have to change some things via VCDS when I can get a hold of someone that has it.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took after the install:


Damn-it man!!!! I like this... I really like this! Sigh... gotta add another thing to the list. My wife is gonna leave me.

Ahhh well, the CC is in my name only.

Very nice dude.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

mtullos said:


> finally got my H&R sport springs installed. Did justice for the VMR V710.


I am going to try to be as kind as I can, but you obviously you didn't read the forum rules. You missed both No. 1 and No. 2 of the rules.

The Rules:

1. If there are no pictures, then it didn't happen.
2. See No. 1

EDIT: forgot the ===>


----------



## mtullos (Dec 12, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I am going to try to be as kind as I can, but you obviously you didn't read the forum rules. You missed both No. 1 and No. 2 of the rules.
> 
> The Rules:
> 
> ...


Pics to come...wanted to get it cleaned up first.


----------



## mtullos (Dec 12, 2009)

:d:d


mtullos said:


> pics to come...wanted to get it cleaned up first.


:d


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Damn-it man!!!! I like this... I really like this! Sigh... gotta add another thing to the list. My wife is gonna leave me.
> 
> Ahhh well, the CC is in my name only.
> 
> Very nice dude.


I'm loving it!!! If I can't have APR, I thought something else must be done.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> Installed the RNS-510 in my 2011 R-line. Install was super easy and only took about 10 min. Still have to change some things via VCDS when I can get a hold of someone that has it.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took after the install:


Nice work! What are the map updates like?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> I'm loving it!!! If I can't have APR, I thought something else must be done.


Nice... gonna use that one on my wife :beer:

LOL, I joke, but hasn't said anything more than a couple well placed humorous jabs. She knows how much fun I have with this stuff.

PS - that pic of Nacho Libre is perfect


----------



## 2012vwCC (Mar 9, 2011)

*Hello my fellow forum members!*

Greetings,

I'm new to this forum and to Volkswagen my previous car was a HUMMER so this is all new to me. I just got a new 2012 VW CC a week ago. I just put straight exhaust and 20% tint on her. What other mods should I do?

Where can I find the following:

-Intake
-LED for licence plate
-LED for interior Dom lights
-LED DRL lights

Thanks for all your help
Peter


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got my driver side window re-tinted. Has anyone had peeling occur on their window tints yet? I started to get really bad. No problems with the other windows. 

I should also add that I had the car lowered on Koni SS Coilovers with 5mm H&R Trak+ Spacers in the rear and 12mm up front.

I know most of you have prolly seen my thread on this but just incase you didn't..
































I should add that this last picture has the 12mm spacers on the rear installed. I was curious to see how far they poked out. Looked good but with the stock tire size and drop it was poking out too much. Had some rubbing on minor bumps. So as of now it's 5mm in back 12mm up front. Super flush. I'll get some daytime photos soon.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice, I've got 10mm and 5mm spacers on the way..... 

Any vibration from them?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Fiinally washed my own car... took an hour! Probably just take it in for the 15 dollar hand wash going forward like I have done in the past. .


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Red footwells, using OEM Toureg emergency door light pods.


----------



## DJbuddyPL (Sep 1, 2009)

Did some spring cleaning on my shadow blue 09 cc, washed, clay bar, polish, wax, seal, i still was very suprised how little the clay picked up, it did turn out really good, now time for the interior!!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

mr2guru said:


> Nice, I've got 10mm and 5mm spacers on the way.....
> 
> Any vibration from them?


No vibration at all. Loving the flush look.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Installed clear markers, USP 4500k HID kit, Forge DV Spacer (not sure if I like it) and started painting my Turbo outlet pipe. Fun day.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Finally (after 1 1/2yr) I debadged her and painted the calipers. I chose a bronze/gold-ish color to give it a bit of contrast to the wheels (Color choice based on my desire of keep the car looking classsy; any other color other than silver would look street-tuned). 
And before anyone say: "pics or it didnt happen:"










Click to expand:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sealed the Sagittas*

By the time I washed the car, dried the wheels... well, all that plus sealing the Sagittas took me 5 hours. I did spend a fair amount of time getting my system down with the wooden ramp/block I made. And I did take some photos which slowed things down some.

I am very pleased with how it all came out. The finish on the Sagittas makes most painted car finish I've felt seem lame. After being sealed the surface (especially inside of wheel) felt smooth and slippery (for lack of a better word). Lot-so job satisfaction on this one.

Pics... (please forgive rusty rotors as I didn't drive the CC after washing)





































Full sized rez of picture of above for pixel peepers


----------



## mtullos (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally got some pics of my upgrades. Lowered on H&R Sports, sitting on VMR V710 19X8.5 on 235X35 rubber.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

mtullos said:


> Finally got some pics of my upgrades. Lowered on H&R Sports, sitting on VMR V710 19X8.5 on 235X35 rubber.


can you put bigger pictures. Yours suck in the size format they are now


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

RafaGolfBr said:


> Finally (after 1 1/2yr) I debadged her and painted the calipers. I chose a bronze/gold-ish color to give it a bit of contrast to the wheels (Color choice based on my desire of keep the car looking classsy; any other color other than silver would look street-tuned).
> And before anyone say: "pics or it didnt happen:"


Hey how did you smoke out the yellow parking lights on your headlights?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> can you put bigger pictures. Yours suck in the size format they are now


x2! May as well not even waste time posting pics like that.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RafaGolfBr said:


> Finally (after 1 1/2yr) I debadged her and painted the calipers. I chose a bronze/gold-ish color to give it a bit of contrast to the wheels (Color choice based on my desire of keep the car looking classsy; any other color other than silver would look street-tuned).
> And before anyone say: "pics or it didnt happen:"
> 
> 
> ...


What wheels are you running? i like the look.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Today I disabled my DRLs and did the windows with the fob trick. Then I ran it through the auto car wash. Cant wait until its warm enough to hand wash.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

did a little Photoshop magic to see how the coils will make her look in a few weeks.
Stock.

cc3BW by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Just got my driver side window re-tinted. Has anyone had peeling occur on their window tints yet? I started to get really bad. No problems with the other windows.


Cliff, mine had to be redone a couple years ago. It only happened in the winter in my case. I think what happens is moisture gets behind the tint and that moisture pushes the tint away from the window. I try and avoid opening my windows on really cold days since that happened. 



meccausa said:


> Fiinally washed my own car... took an hour! Probably just take it in for the 15 dollar hand wash going forward like I have done in the past. .


Haha, just a "quick" wash on my relatively small GTI takes an hour. A full wash, claybar, polish/wax, interior detail, windows, and tires takes easily 3 or 4 hours. 



meccausa said:


> Hey how did you smoke out the yellow parking lights on your headlights?


I'd like to know as well. I'm wondering if it's just Nite Shades or something similar. It sure doesn't look like that though.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

meccausa said:


> Hey how did you smoke out the yellow parking lights on your headlights?


Smoke Film... I applied to the exterior of the headlight (cut it abou 5mm wider on all sides to cover the view better). Easy to do and I have done it in about 3 CC's so far. This is the "cheap/easy" way of doing it. 
Wheels are MRR's :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just lowered my car with neuspeed race springs. will take pictures soon.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

rabbit07 said:


> just lowered my car with neuspeed race springs. will take pictures soon.


 I'd be very interested in seeing those pics.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> just lowered my car with neuspeed race springs. will take pictures soon.


 Please do.. I need to see these.. End my debate


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tomorrow she's gonna get a bath and a nice buff job. Suppose to be 60 here and 80 by the weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## mtullos (Dec 12, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> can you put bigger pictures. Yours suck in the size format they are now


 Hope this is better.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just had my suitcase resonator removed on my 3.6 and HOLY CRAP :laugh: It sounds so effing good!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Front heat shields delete, wrapped all necessary parts w/heat deflector tape, removed my Hawks HPS (which I fried during HPDE) and Installed a street/track ready pads with bronze brake caliper guide sleeves for better braking.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

put my wheels on and maxed the camber in the rear so i could tuck when aired out. pics to come soon :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> Front heat shields delete, wrapped all necessary parts w/heat deflector tape, removed my Hawks HPS (which I fried during HPDE) and Installed a street/track ready pads with bronze brake caliper guide sleeves for better braking.


 Hey Tom... got any pics of what was wrapped with deflector tape? 

Also, do you notice any drone with the borla cat-back. I like the way your exhaust sounds in your vids, but its hard to tell with the other cars and such. 

Thanks!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Well... Yesterday, my CC and I became moderators. Tee hee...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> Well... Yesterday, my CC and I became moderators. Tee hee...


 :beer: It's good to finally have a Moderator Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> Well... Yesterday, my CC and I became moderators. Tee hee...


 Gotta get me some of that. How much and where did you order from?? :thumbup::beer: 

Also, pics or it didn't happen. :laugh:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

DOQ fastlane said:


> did a little Photoshop magic to see how the coils will make her look in a few weeks.
> Stock.
> 
> cc3BW by doqfastlane, on Flickr
> -


 A better way to do this is to select around the base of the car then from the bottom of the front and rear bumpers go to the edge of the picture and then capture everything above that line, then just cut and drag the top part of the image down to the ride height you want to simulate. 

http://www.techtut.com/Tutorial/Photoshop/51-Car-tuning-photoshop-tutorial-lowering.html


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

> Hey Tom... got any pics of what was wrapped with deflector tape?
> 
> Also, do you notice any drone with the borla cat-back. I like the way your exhaust sounds in your vids, but its hard to tell with the other cars and such.
> 
> Thanks!


 Ill try to post some pics regarding the deflector tapes, and about the cat-back it's more of an added noise inside the cabin and very minimal drone/vibration. Let's put it this way, I have several peps came to me just to say the sound is beefy and followed by if its a v6 or v8? to them its a stock exhaust with a big engine inside, my wife thinks its also oem.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> Ill try to post some pics regarding the deflector tapes, and about the cat-back it's more of an added noise inside the cabin and very minimal drone/vibration. Let's put it this way, I have several peps came to me just to say the sound is beefy and followed by if its a v6 or v8? to them its a stock exhaust with a big engine inside, my wife thinks its also oem.


 Very interesting. I can't decide on the cat-back! 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Veedubin02 said:


> A better way to do this is to select around the base of the car then from the bottom of the front and rear bumpers go to the edge of the picture and then capture everything above that line, then just cut and drag the top part of the image down to the ride height you want to simulate.
> 
> http://www.techtut.com/Tutorial/Photoshop/51-Car-tuning-photoshop-tutorial-lowering.html


 Thanks for the tip, man. That tutorial is so easy, but I was doing it way differently and ending up with terrible results. I'm pretty sure I'm going air ride. Like tomorrow :beer:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Took my baby out of winter storage. Gonna clean and wax this w/e. Now the hunt starts for rims.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Installed a torque mount :thumbup:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Installed a torque mount :thumbup:


 
how do you like the torque mount? 
btw, got some pics of the tape installed. I run out of tape and could use a few more ft.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> how do you like the torque mount?
> btw, got some pics of the tape installed. I run out of tape and could use a few more ft.


 
Wow, I wasn't sure if you had wrapped some of the engine components or the brakes. I knew you were want to improve breaking, but I just assumed it was engine wrapping for some reason. The pics answer that. Thanks! 

Are you considering new rotors and if so will you do the work yourself? 

I have not spent much time behind the wheel since the torque mount was installed, but I like it. Here are some of my initial thoughts: 

Link to DOQ fastlane's thread on the torque mount


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

cleaned up the front end a lil bit. spent 10 bucks on some 3m vinyl. think it came out great


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone applied any very light smoked tint on the headlight yet. My mk5 jetta they had these gunsmoke covers I bought from tmtuning.com, and I can't find them for the cc. I loved the way they looked. 


Example: 
 
IMG_5093 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Has anyone applied any very light smoked tint on the headlight yet. My mk5 jetta they had these gunsmoke covers I bought from tmtuning.com, and I can't find them for the cc. I loved the way they looked.
> 
> 
> Example:
> ...


 

http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Passat-CC-09-Headlight-Covers-p/vw024.htm


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

T-Nasty said:


> http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Passat-CC-09-Headlight-Covers-p/vw024.htm


 thanks man.:beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> A better way to do this is to select around the base of the car then from the bottom of the front and rear bumpers go to the edge of the picture and then capture everything above that line, then just cut and drag the top part of the image down to the ride height you want to simulate.
> 
> http://www.techtut.com/Tutorial/Photoshop/51-Car-tuning-photoshop-tutorial-lowering.html


 my god... that is so much easier and cleaner.. thanks for the tip. 
 
jimslam by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

yes much better 

and i like :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I did the first 'quick wax' job on my CC today with Meguiar's Quick Wax; it came out really nice; very fast and easy to apply... it took all of 30 minutes. I then applied a couple VAGCOM tweaks: 
- activated windows/Moonroof open & close with remote key fob 
- activated Rain Sensor (closes windows + moon roof at first droplets of water on the sensor at windshield)** 

** I actually tested this with a spray can, after activating it. I must add that I am really impressed with this feature.... you need to see it in action


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

de_bklyn said:


> - activated Rain Sensor (closes windows + moon roof at first droplets of water on the sensor at windshield)**
> 
> ** I actually tested this with a spray can, after activating it. I must add that I am really impressed with this feature.... you need to see it in action


 It truly is a great feature. I love it.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

DOQ fastlane said:


> my god... that is so much easier and cleaner.. thanks for the tip.
> 
> jimslam by doqfastlane, on Flickr


 No problem, looks 100% better.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

As soon as my fog lights, fog grills, and euro switch get here from Hong Kong. Shows they were released by Customs on my tracking. Will be installing them to my 2011 CC Sport. Already have a custom wiring harness(Thanks Maloosheck). At same time as install, will be enabling rear fogs. 

Also will be installing some clear turns when the fog's get here. If I can hold off on the install of them. :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally got around to muggin ebay for my LED tag lights, if all goes well with this company I may order the interior lights this week as well. Plus ordered a few things for my wifes scion too


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*My CC was feeling lonely in the garage...so I bought him a girlfriend: a 2001 TT 225Q Roadster *:thumbup:


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

romney said:


> Finally got around to having the Euro cup holder installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice! it looks great! also how much you paid for the Steering Wheel! Looks amazing! does the pads work for the auto stick?.. where and how much??...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

VdubTX said:


> As soon as my fog lights, fog grills, and euro switch get here from Hong Kong. Shows they were released by Customs on my tracking. Will be installing them to my 2011 CC Sport. Already have a custom wiring harness(Thanks Maloosheck). At same time as install, will be enabling rear fogs.
> 
> Also will be installing some clear turns when the fog's get here. If I can hold off on the install of them. :thumbup:


 Figured I would update with my package that arrived this morning. Props and :thumbup: to VAGlink.com for such quick shipping. Was only 10 days from Hong Kong. Install will be this weekend.


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

T-Nasty said:


> http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Passat-CC-09-Headlight-Covers-p/vw024.htm


 Anybody install this yet? I have a white CC and am tempted to try the optic blue...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

justinclark said:


> Anybody install this yet? I have a white CC and am tempted to try the optic blue...


 I've known several people who have used it. It's not that bad of a product and will get you the desired look that you are looking for. Although my buddies used to smoke for some reason whenever he had his fogs on. I think the bulbs were getting the housing too hot or something. Eitherway its just a little piece of tint give it a whirl.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Got my windows tinted for 2 bills - 50% front, 35% rear


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

meccausa said:


> Got my windows tinted for 2 bills - 50% front, 35% rear


 wow great price!!! Where? I've asked around here and my lowest quote was way above that


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

did a little test


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

that looks sick. what wheels are those? TSW Zolder?


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks :thumbup: 

mandrus millenium


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1badhare said:


> did a little test


 Looks great man. What coils are you running?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Went from this: 












To this:


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

VdubTX said:


> Went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Looks great! Does anyone know if there are LED strips for those blinkers or some kind of LED strip/blinker set up?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

1badhare said:


> did a little test


 Looks great! 

Washed and waxed mine today, much needed after the winter. Turned out great.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Looks great man. What coils are you running?


 thanks bro. mkv koingsport fk's


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

1badhare, love it! 

I almost hate seeing that picture because it reminds me of mine when it's low and has my summer wheels on it. I've been kicking around the thought of just putting it all back to stock :screwy: 

reason being: my car will high center in the parking garage I'm going to be parking at in a few months, so I might as well get the soft ride and homosexual stock stance back :banghead: couple bucks back in the pocket never hurts either


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

*Just a quick pic.*

Finally put my 19 inch (LM reps) wheels on yesterday. Tires are 245/35/19. Wheels are 34 offset. Gunmetal Gray (looks black at night), ride is stock like.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Finally put my 19 inch (LM reps) wheels on yesterday. Tires are 245/35/19. Wheels are 34 offset. Gunmetal Gray (looks black at night), ride is stock like.


 -1 internetz for not having pics!


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

jspirate said:


> -1 internetz for not having pics!


 +1 on the -1 :laugh:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

jspirate said:


> -1 internetz for not having pics!


 Who cares...... It was a quick pic! I have a busy schedule, and will get proper pics when I get "time" That was taken with a cellphone. By the way, I was on the clock at work, while I went and had the wheels put on. :screwy:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Who cares...... It was a quick pic! I have a busy schedule, and will get proper pics when I get "time". :screwy:


 you came onto the net, to post a pic (which didn't work). You have the time. You also have the sloth. 
ic:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

MBH said:


> you came onto the net, to post a pic (which didn't work). You have the time. You also have the sloth.
> ic:


 My bad... I thought the pic was "viewable" by everyone. Turns out it was only viewable on my computer... Thought I could use Google's image viewer. Should be "viewable" now.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1badhare said:


> thanks bro. mkv koingsport fk's


 So, were saying the FK MKV coils fit fine and its not too bouncy? If so... Im gonna pick up a set. 
I should have kept my Silverlines from my MKV:banghead::banghead:


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

yea man, fit right up. rides great too, esp with the dampening adjustability. 

i know! i wish i kept my silverlines too! hahaha


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I didnt know the koingsport had Dampening? I thought they were pre-set


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

yep same thing as silverlines just that their not stainless. would of got the silverlines again but i wasn't trying to wait. lol 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Suspension/Coil_Overs/ES9518/


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sitting in the waiting room at the local VW dealer, getting my 20k service. Hoping they fix the cluster rattle since I'm out of the 12mo 12k mile warranty for rattles/squeaks. 

Gonna take a walk thru the yard and look at the factory wheels to get ideas for my car.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

went and got the tires mounted this morning and threw the wheels on


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow! your car looks awesome.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally got my led lights in the mail today with the built in resistors. Installed them and man they look awesome. Now time for the interior lights.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Finally got my led lights in the mail today with the built in resistors. Installed them and man they look awesome. Now time for the interior lights.


Post a pic dude!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

mcgyver7923 said:


> Post a pic dude!


a little too bright to do it right now since it's 3pm here, but as soon as it gets a little bit darker ill throw up a few pictures.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

AWESOME! thank you!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

whoops it appears I should have been more clear with my post. They are just led tag lights not led drl or anything sorry for getting people's hopes up.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

As promised got a picture of my led tag lights up. Honestly though i think they are wayyyyy too blue so i'm trying to find something more in the hyper white spectrum. I'll probably have these up for sale soon or just keep em laying arond


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> As promised got a picture of my led tag lights up. Honestly though i think they are wayyyyy too blue so i'm trying to find something more in the hyper white spectrum. I'll probably have these up for sale soon or just keep em laying arond


I agree, those are blue. I wish I could find the link where I got mine.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Well it's down to getting a set shipped from hong kong or hoping I can find a set under 20 bucks somewhere


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just bought a K&N intake. will be installing it next weekend.


----------



## jasond27 (Mar 17, 2006)

1badhare said:


> went and got the tires mounted this morning and threw the wheels on


:thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

At dealership for courtesy check and issue with auto hold button popping up. Like the clips holding it to the shift surround are gone. Also trunk has to be closed real hard for it to register as closed in the MFD.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

cut the sway bar out. definitely got the car lower! pics of the car up tomorrow

the rubbed pink part is where the car was sitting on the control arm. the rusted ugly cuts are from when i tried to cut it out the first time but didnt finish it. 

btw the sway bar is hollow


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

:what::what::what::what::what:

Tell me you replaced it with an H&R or something? They have a different bend for more clearance on lowered cares.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

mr2guru said:


> :what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Tell me you replaced it with an H&R or something? They have a different bend for more clearance on lowered cares.


nope no sway bar in the front. im on air

this was before the front sway bar was cut out. it got about a half inch or so lower


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

mr2guru said:


> :what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Tell me you replaced it with an H&R or something? They have a different bend for more clearance on lowered cares.


It's pretty common in the MkV world too. I don't agree with it, but its their car and I'm not going to argue with that. I drove a bagged GLI (Air Lift) with no FSB and it definitely felt looser than my GTI.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> nope no sway bar in the front. im on air
> 
> this was before the front sway bar was cut out. it got about a half inch or so lower


Nice looking car:thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> It's pretty common in the MkV world too. I don't agree with it, but its their car and I'm not going to argue with that. I drove a bagged GLI (Air Lift) with no FSB and it definitely felt looser than my GTI.


yup same platform as the MKV. the bagyard fronts didnt have the attachment for the sway bar so it was just hanging there. it feels a little looser but i drive slower now, especially with the wheels. dont want to bend the DPE's! repair would be pricey!




Tom333 said:


> Nice looking car:thumbup:


thank you thank you


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

oh yea, installed the accuair e-level system today. had it since i bought my air back in december but never installed it till today.


after 8-10 hours of working on it (plus hanging out lol) found out one of the sensors is bad. going to get that replaced ASAP! i want to use the wireless controller already


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Kimchi car looks great, are we going to be seeing at any shows?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

sugmag said:


> Kimchi car looks great, are we going to be seeing at any shows?


yup, i'm pretty active in the socal scene. just hoping to get a few more things done soon. show season is basically already here!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

got the 2012 friday night...30 minutes into the experience..1st mod  the 5 top lights on the interior were changed to white led...test bulbs from my friends shop. ill post a pic of the interior later..its oem+a little brighter+white


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Flashed w/APR Stage 1 at BFI today. Also, ended up getting lucky! BFI is testing their new Torque Mount Insert, (75 durameter) and the prototypes came in right before my appointment! 

Free insert to test!










Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

painted the calipers black :beer:


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Got into the pedal for the first time today. I hit triple digits and that was enough. It felt great and seemed to have a lot left in her.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> got the 2012 friday night...30 minutes into the experience..1st mod  the 5 top lights on the interior were changed to white led...test bulbs from my friends shop. ill post a pic of the interior later..its oem+a little brighter+white


 
Do your LED dome lights stay on very dim while driving? even when they are switched off?


----------



## stevecito (Apr 5, 2011)

I BOUGHT my CC today!!! 2012 Lux Plus, Black with the two tone interior. It looks HAWT!

(And tinted the windows! 35% all around)


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

stevecito said:


> I BOUGHT my CC today!!! 2012 Lux Plus, Black with the two tone interior. It looks HAWT!
> 
> (And tinted the windows! 35% all around)


May I be the first to proudly welcome you to the family! :beer::beer: Now post some pics! :laugh:


----------



## stevecito (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! I will post some pics once I get the car from the dealer tomorrow with the tint done.


----------



## MDSECTOR (Apr 7, 2011)

Purchased a SWEET 2009 VR6 4MOTION Yesterday!!!! Pics to follow


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

*What did I do today*

What did I do to my CC today... I bought one... a black 2010 Sport with 2 tone interior... 

pics and tons of questions to come.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

No trying to be a douche, but why is this thread full of " I bought, I washed, I saw, I want" type of posts???? It's called what did you DO to your CC?...... very disappoiting...


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

*dome lights stay on*

The first set of led bulbs i bought that is what was happening to me too. I changed them with a new set of different bulbs and they are fine. I did find if you switch the auto dimming mirror they will still light dim so i just leave that on.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Lowered car with KW v3 coilovers. And threw on 19 TSW Estoril with Nexen e3000. So much quieter than the stock tires. Was expecting the car to be bouncy like my old B5.5 was with Bilsteins and NeuSpeed Sports, but the ride is very stock except when it comes to cornering. Gonna let her settle but think I want to go up a half inch.

Hopefully our snow is done......

Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Plasti Dipped My Grill and Tinted Turns*

Plasti Dipped My grill and tinted my turns


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Lowered car with KW v3 coilovers. And threw on 19 TSW Estoril with Nexen e3000. So much quieter than the stock tires. Was expecting the car to be bouncy like my old B5.5 was with Bilsteins and NeuSpeed Sports, but the ride is very stock except when it comes to cornering. Gonna let her settle but think I want to go up a half inch.
> 
> Hopefully our snow is done......
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch


niice! :thumbup: did you get those wheels from whippetwheels.com? I thought I saw those there..


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

No picked them up on Craigslist. Wasn't sure but the more I look at them the more I like the way they look. Just gotta get the back end up and inch.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

pal2393 said:


> Plasti Dipped My grill and tinted my turns


Nice work. Looks good.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

pal2393 said:


> Plasti Dipped My grill and tinted my turns


post up a better pic..looks good from far :thumbup:

also where can i order the mini stickers for the dead bottoms? ive seen some of you guys have that "mod"


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

vdubcc2011 said:


>



opcorn:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Placed my order this morning.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

pal2393 said:


> The first set of led bulbs i bought that is what was happening to me too. I changed them with a new set of different bulbs and they are fine. I did find if you switch the auto dimming mirror they will still light dim so i just leave that on.


 
Yeah! my auto dim is off, I'll switch it and see...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Flashed w/APR Stage 1 at BFI today. Also, ended up getting lucky! BFI is testing their new Torque Mount Insert, (75 durameter) and the prototypes came in right before my appointment!


That's supposed to be softer than what they currently offer, right?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

stevecito said:


> I BOUGHT my CC today!!! 2012 Lux Plus, Black with the two tone interior. It looks HAWT!
> 
> (And tinted the windows! 35% all around)



Pics or never happened!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Removed the air bag stickers from the visors....sooo much cleaner looking now :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Removed the air bag stickers from the visors....sooo much cleaner looking now :thumbup:


any specific way you went about this. i tried once and decided it may be better if I didnt


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> any specific way you went about this. i tried once and decided it may be better if I didnt


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> any specific way you went about this. i tried once and decided it may be better if I didnt





Ween2010 said:


> x2 :thumbup:


LINK


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Quick detail and new photo's*

Plasti Dipped Grill - lamin-x turns and mirrors, Lamin-x tails and bumber reflector, rear spoiler, 20% tint all around.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Intake (lots of pollen this time if year!) and replaced the halogen bulbs with some Piaa's...



















OEM on the left, Piaa on the right. Replaced high beam, low beam and waiting on fogs and another set of bulbs for the cornering lamps to arrive. 

Yep, 3 sets of H7 and one H11!


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> any specific way you went about this. i tried once and decided it may be better if I didnt


99% rubbing alcohol...let it sit on the sticker with a soaked paper towel for 5-10 minutes.
Peel it off & clean the residue off.
Rub it down with vinyl conditioner....done!

Best to try it IN THE CAR with the visor flipped upside down and to the side.

Removing them from the car is a pain, and can lead to problems (the wires got cut on the metal bracket in the headliner on mine)


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

mtullos said:


> Hope this is better.


:thumbup:Really like the way these look


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Went with a friend to get his Benz LED'd and turns out the guy selling them drives an mk6 TDI... So he checked out my GTI then replaced the city lights of my CC as well as license plate lights with LED


















Here is his website

http://www.aznoptics.com/

Coincidently he's the guy I sold my oem GTI exhaust to several months ago

Hopefully I can get the interior done too soon


----------



## aznwhip (Nov 15, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> Went with a friend to get his Benz LED'd and turns out the guy selling them drives an mk6 TDI... So he checked out my GTI then replaced the city lights of my CC as well as license plate lights with LED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good meeting you today again. Lights look great at night :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

hey panda, can we get a short sound clip of your exhaust setup?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> hey panda, can we get a short sound clip of your exhaust setup?


if I am not mistaken you are talking about the member PandaCC.. I will be meeting him today..we'll try to get a sound clip.. I wanted to get it too


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> hey panda, can we get a short sound clip of your exhaust setup?





praneetloke said:


> if I am not mistaken you are talking about the member PandaCC.. I will be meeting him today..we'll try to get a sound clip.. I wanted to get it too



Lolz... I think you guys are thinking of another Panda CC... this one is in Socal and my only VW right now with an exhaust is my MK6 GTI with a Ko4 pushing air out through an AWE Cat and Neuspeed exhaust

As of yet no plans to do an exhaust on the CC, but it does have a GIAC stage 1 flash that makes a significant change with the car's power as well as makes the engine sound a bit deeper


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

aznwhip said:


> Good meeting you today again. Lights look great at night :thumbup:


thanks again... we should do the interior lights and maybe puddle lamps soon


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> Lolz... I think you guys are thinking of another Panda CC... this one is in Socal and my only VW right now with an exhaust is my MK6 GTI with a Ko4 pushing air out through an AWE Cat and Neuspeed exhaust
> 
> As of yet no plans to do an exhaust on the CC, but it does have a GIAC stage 1 flash that makes a significant change with the car's power as well as makes the engine sound a bit deeper


I sent you a PM about the LED's, and not to get off topic... But which K04 kit are you running in your GTI?


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> I sent you a PM about the LED's, and not to get off topic... But which K04 kit are you running in your GTI?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


The city light LED's are the tiny lights just under the high beam... It lights up the middle half of the headlight housing when the hid headlights are on.

And so far no error codes.

The Ko4 kit I'm running is from AWE running GIAC's high output software, with w/m to run GIAC race file if I wanted as well... That's in my 2010 GTI... If I ever get tired of the GTI I can switch everything over to the cc


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Reinstalled my Plasti Dipped grill. Only did the chrome trim around the front grill. Left the horizontal strips and VW emblem chrome. Too dark for pics, will post some tomorrow.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

installed my intake yesterday.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

gotta clean that bay up..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

pal2393 said:


> Plasti Dipped Drill - lamin-x turns and mirrors, Lamin-x tails and bumber reflector, rear spoiler, 20% tint all around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

upper westchester


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Reinstalled my Plasti Dipped grill. Only did the chrome trim around the front grill. Left the horizontal strips and VW emblem chrome. Too dark for pics, will post some tomorrow.


Not really a fan of the plasti dipped grill. The chrome trimming contrasts very well (IMO) with the color (black) of my CC. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pic of said Plasti Dipped grill


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Pic of said Plasti Dipped grill


Much better.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> Pic of said Plasti Dipped grill


it looks off for some reason, the flat to gloss contrast maybe? any other pics?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

kimchi29 said:


> it looks off for some reason, the flat to gloss contrast maybe? any other pics?


It pretty much mimics the color of the grill slats and the lower fog grills. I can try to take some other pics.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*VagCom tweak*

I disabled my seat belt chime.

*Module 17 - Instruments* -> Byte 1, bit 1 (Uncheck to disable seat belt warning)


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> I disabled my seat belt chime.
> 
> *Module 17 - Instruments* -> Byte 1, bit 1 (Uncheck to disable seat belt warning)


Did mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Second mod to the CC: Got it tinted!

I've never done it on any other car, but the guy talked me into getting the windshield tinted...looks awesome. That way the rest of the windows don't stick out so much as being tinted and it all looks uniform too

45% on the windshield
38% on the rest of the windows

I'll get some pics later today & post them up


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> I disabled my seat belt chime.
> 
> *Module 17 - Instruments* -> Byte 1, bit 1 (Uncheck to disable seat belt warning)


i want i want 
you coming on wed? 
its your vag?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> i want i want
> you coming on wed?
> its your vag?


I've not attended any of the Wednesday meets yet.....soon. Yes, VCDS is quite an invaluable tool....had to get one.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Added led footwell lighting.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

What did you use?


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

what did you use and where did you power them from. Are they on with headlights or just when you open the doors?


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the lights from oznium.com I used the 4.7 inch strip. I powered them from the ash tray light. They also dim with all the interior lights. They are on only when the headlights are on


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> I got the lights from oznium.com I used the 4.7 inch strip. I powered them from the ash tray light. They also dim with all the interior lights. *They are on only when the headlights are on*


:laugh: Judging from your picture, you need new headlights.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> :laugh: Judging from your picture, you need new headlights.


My guess is he has a Euroswitch and has parking lights on.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> My guess is he has a Euroswitch and has parking lights on.


Haha. You are correct


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Itronics ITB-70G iPass BLACK with GPS*

I installed my Itronics ITB-70G iPass 'Black Box' with GPS unit today and took it for a spin. I must say I am impressed not so much by the _coolness_ factor but the clear, HD-quality video the unit produces along with wide-angle fish-eye lens. This unit would definitely be useful for that planned road trip. I'll post pics of the unit/installation later. It is truly set-it-and-forget it... 

A clip from this evening...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pics of the tint....45% on windshield & 38% on the rest....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> I installed my Itronics ITB-70G iPass 'Black Box' with GPS unit today and took it for a spin. I must say I am impressed not so much by the _coolness_ factor but the clear, HD-quality video the unit produces along with wide-angle fish-eye lens. This unit would definitely be useful for that planned road trip. I'll post pics of the unit/installation later. It is truly set-it-and-forget it...
> 
> A clip from this evening...


i likeee


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> i likeee


Took a delivery


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pics of the tint....45% on windshield & 38% on the rest....


Snobrdrdan, thats a really nice color on the CC and the tint looks great!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pics of the tint....45% on windshield & 38% on the rest....


:thumbup: Yes, nice color! Thinking about tinting my windshield too....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Took a delivery


nice nice....your stock right now?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Snobrdrdan, thats a really nice color on the CC and the tint looks great!


 &


de_bklyn said:


> :thumbup: Yes, nice color! Thinking about tinting my windshield too....


Thanks!
When I heard "Light Brown Metallic" I wouldn't of guessed it looks the way it does. 
I love it though....hides dirt and scratches easily, lol


As for tinting the windshield....DO IT!
Makes the rest of the windows look normal for being tinted. As opposed to them all being tinted & the windshield being clear still & sticking out like a sore thumb


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> nice nice....your stock right now?


Ride height yes.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

word! we should make a cc type meet somewhere in the bk/queens area if there are enough of us around here. im looking for springs for now that why i asked if your stock. how much did the coils run you


edit: i was riding on 0miles for about 2 miles. was caught up didn't have time to get gas at first. i filled her up $60 at $4.21

range said 250 but went down quickly..the tank is 18.5 gallons i belive...$60 @ $4.21 = 14.25 gallons = 3/4 of a tanj

just posting this for ****z and giggles


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

just got my first mod in the mail 









thanks hs tuning!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> edit: i was riding on 0miles for about 2 miles. was caught up didn't have time to get gas at first. i filled her up $60 at $4.21
> 
> range said 250 but went down quickly..the tank is 18.5 gallons i belive...$60 @ $4.21 = 14.25 gallons = 3/4 of a tanj


I ran mine down to 0 miles today too (assuming the dealer probably put 87 octane in), so that I could fill her up with 93 octane

Costed me $74 @ $4.05 gallon for the premium
Range of 520 miles from it

So on my first full tank of gas (from the dealer/delivery)...I made it about 510 miles & got 27.9MPG. Not too shabby as it's still breaking in and will only get better


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got some parts from Bud @ Checkered Flag.....still waiting on some others from him though....this was the first shipment of little things/add ons

Grocery hook, door sills, black coolant cap, Clear lenses, rear sway bar hardware....

















The door sills are thick & VERY nice for only $25!!!


Pics of my airbag stickers removed too....before:









After:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

20K service, and steering column lock recall.....


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> 20K service, and steering column lock recall.....


x2!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

HunterRose said:


> 20K service, and steering column lock recall.....


I'm getting close to 20k. Cant wait haha.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I'm getting close to 20k. Cant wait haha.


Installed final set of PIAA's in the cornering lights, PIAA crystal ions (yellow) in fogs. Started researching different intakes, APR Stage 1 Carbinio will be posted in FS soon. 

I adjusted the fogs as well, then saw my bumper paint is peeling. FML. 





































Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got some parts from Bud @ Checkered Flag.....still waiting on some others from him though....this was the first shipment of little things/add ons
> 
> Grocery hook, door sills, black coolant cap, Clear lenses, rear sway bar hardware....
> 
> ...


Did you get the door sills from Bud also? I see the VW logo on the paper work, so I assume so. I want to get these, but I will wait to you install and see what they look like. Thanks!


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

I got her tinted today, and loving it. I went with 15% on the sides and back. Euro Corners and HID kit are next in line.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> Installed final set of PIAA's in the cornering lights, PIAA crystal ions (yellow) in fogs. Started researching different intakes, APR Stage 1 Carbinio will be posted in FS soon.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


I was thinking about puting hyper yellows in my corner lights and DRLS. I think it would look pretty cool. I already have the yellows in my fogs.


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Did you get the door sills from Bud also? I see the VW logo on the paper work, so I assume so. I want to get these, but I will wait to you install and see what they look like. Thanks!


I second this... would love a shot of the door sills installed. very interested in buying them


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Installed final set of PIAA's in the cornering lights, PIAA crystal ions (yellow) in fogs....


I like the bright yellow fogs (cornering lights) :thumbup:. Who'd you order them from? 

I am guessing this is the H11 Plasma Ion Yellow.

Thanks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Did you get the door sills from Bud also? I see the VW logo on the paper work, so I assume so. I want to get these, but I will wait to you install and see what they look like. Thanks!


&


Butrball12 said:


> I second this... would love a shot of the door sills installed. very interested in buying them



Yeah from Bud.

They're a little cheaper from Paul @ Keffer VW though www.keffervwparts.com ($21.89 for the set)
But I'd recommend ordering more parts so that you're not paying extra for the shipping only on these alone

Or the low price should be good at your local dealer as well


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Started researching different intakes, APR Stage 1 Carbinio will be posted in FS soon.


Why you selling it...I loved mine? (waiting to go on the CC from my GTI)

Which intake you going to go with?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Does TERMINATORIZE my CC count? (courtesy of pixlr.com )










Actual size (too large, don't want to kill 56k modem users):
Terminator Style

Pretty surprised my 5MP kodak lens on my phone put out.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Butrball12 said:


> I second this... would love a shot of the door sills installed. very interested in buying them


Here you go. 

















I recommend using 3m tape and a blow dryer to apply them. Make sure you clean the area with alcohol first.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intersting that the r-line sills install on the metal part of the door sill below
the plastic sill where these unstall, i think these look better than the r-lines,
just my opinion.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Applied 3M Di-Noc carbon to the two change drawers.... it was a test to see ease of application and how it'll look before I do all the aluminum trim.

Easier to apply than I though, and I think it looks fantastic... ala RS4....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I recommend using 3m tape and a blow dryer to apply them. Make sure you clean the area with alcohol first.


I didn't look at mine closely, but I swear that these already had adhesive on the back....no?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I didn't look at mine closely, but I swear that these already had adhesive on the back....no?


Yup, your correct. There is an adhesive on there already... but it's thin, weak and cheap. For $3-$4 you can apply it right the first time.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yup, your correct. There is an adhesive on there already... but it's thin, weak and cheap. For $3-$4 you can apply it right the first time.


Specific tape you used?

Double sided sticky tape I assume?
Was it the thick foam type, or do they have a thin super sticky version?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Specific tape you used?
> 
> Double sided sticky tape I assume?
> Was it the thick foam type, or do they have a thin super sticky version?


 99% sure this is what I used.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> 99% sure this is what I used.


Cool...thanks a lot man!

You've answered a lot of my "newb" questions about the CC, lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

No problem. I'm new to the CC, but I have been a VW DIY guy for about 10 years.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> No problem. I'm new to the CC, but I have been a VW DIY guy for about 10 years.


Going on 3 years for me with VW's (MK5 & MK6 GTI's)

CC is a little different though, lol


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Removed the air bag stickers on the sun visors. There is still a sheen where the sticker was.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for tinting the windshield....DO IT!
> Makes the rest of the windows look normal for being tinted. As opposed to them all being tinted & the windshield being clear still & sticking out like a sore thumb


I really want to do mine as well, but my car is already at an illegal level, but at least I can roll the front windows down.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Removed the air bag stickers on the sun visors. There is still a sheen where the sticker was.


I wonder if you got all the adhesive off?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I wonder if you got all the adhesive off?


I scrubbed it with more alcohol and with some interior detail spray. I could see lots of adhesive "balling up" as I scrubbed, but sheen still there. I guess I'll try working on it again when I get a chance. Simple removal though.


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

*I'm finally back!!!*

Well I bought my CC in November last year and after a deployment and trading in my 08 passat VR6 I came out with this  Been so busy working all the time but I was surfing around because I have finally freed up the cash to start my mods and I totally forgot I was a member here lol:banghead:

Anyway today I took her and did a full detail and debadged her. I ordered the USP lighting for my HID's and my interior lighting as well as puddle lights and my tag lights. Now just need to decide what springs or coils Im going to run. Also next on the list will be tinting out the headlights, sidemarkers, rear markers and tails, as well as a full APR intake and ECU tune. 

Here she is... and yes before anyone asks I have super dark tint... 5% to be exact but the area I live in is not the best in GA so I would rather not have people able to look into what I have in there
Also excuse the crappy pics I dont have a DSLR yet and taking them across from my apartment was the quickest without going out and scouting locations for a shoot. 









(the wheels and tires were nice and glossy lol DAMN GA CLAY)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ordered another folding baggage hook today for my CC. Wanted a second one for groceries and to keep things in place. Should be in Wednesday.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> Removed the air bag stickers on the sun visors. There is still a sheen where the sticker was.


Yup...like I posted before...there will be a SLIGHT outline of where it was

Just depends on what angle you look at it. It still looks better without the bright yellow/white stickers regardless

Just keep adding conditioner or protectant over time....it'll cover it up best


Can't see the outline:

















Angled....you do a little:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> I scrubbed it with more alcohol and with some interior detail spray. I could see lots of adhesive "balling up" as I scrubbed, but sheen still there. I guess I'll try working on it again when I get a chance. Simple removal though.


Don't rub it too hard...you'll stretch the vinyl out

Accidentally did that on one of my old GTI's visors


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> I really want to do mine as well, but my car is already at an illegal level, but at least I can roll the front windows down.


Well even the lightest shade of tint on the windshield makes a big difference!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...like I posted before...there will be a SLIGHT outline of where it was
> 
> Just depends on what angle you look at it. It still looks better without the bright yellow/white stickers regardless
> 
> Just keep adding conditioner or protectant over time....it'll cover it up best


Totally agree. It all depends at what angle you look at it. Overall, looks better than that airbag sticker did.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> ordered another folding baggage hook today for my CC. Wanted a second one for groceries and to keep things in place. Should be in Wednesday.


Been thinking about doing the same thing. May I ask where you ordered yours?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> I like the bright yellow fogs (cornering lights) :thumbup:. Who'd you order them from?
> 
> I am guessing this is the H11 Plasma Ion Yellow.
> 
> Thanks.


I picked mine up locally from a friends shop...


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Seminole CC said:


> Been thinking about doing the same thing. May I ask where you ordered yours?


Either the dealer or from ECS Tuning:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Grocery_Hook/ES6659/

I got mine from Bud @ Checkered Flag VW on here though (along with some other parts)

Shipping will be expensive for such a little item...so be sure to order other parts you want with it, or just get it from your dealer for a few bucks more instead


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> I picked mine up locally from a friends shop...
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


Thanks. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

can someone please link me the passat door sills.

i have the passat monster mats too just like Doq..really want the sills to match
thanks in advance


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> can someone please link me the passat door sills.
> 
> i have the passat monster mats too just like Doq..really want the sills to match
> thanks in advance


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Door/ES342632/


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Either the dealer or from ECS Tuning:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Grocery_Hook/ES6659/
> 
> I got mine from Bud @ Checkered Flag VW on here though (along with some other parts)
> ...



Thanks so much. :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Passat Monster mats*



1slow1.8t said:


> can someone please link me the passat door sills.
> 
> i have the passat monster mats too just like Doq..really want the sills to match
> thanks in advance


Just wondering: did your CC come with those Monster Mats (incl. the Passat logo)?. I checked mine the other day (they are still in the trunk, never took 'em out) and they are plain ... no logo. Anybody else?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally I purchased them separately at the dealer. I have a friend in parts.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Personally I purchased them separately at the dealer. I have a friend in parts.


I thought as much. Those mats with the logo really do compliment the Passat door sills... great combo.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Today....

Resonator delete.... The VR6 sounds pretty mean now. :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tinted my Clear Turns on the front bumper. Gonna do the Headlights, Tail lights, Reflectors on Back, and Turn Signals in Mirrors.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for the link....so sick!


i didn't pay for them they came out of my friends stage 3 passat...my mats have seen some sh1t i kid you not. lol




cook0066 said:


> Tinted my Clear Turns on the front bumper. Gonna do the Headlights, Tail lights, Reflectors on Back, and Turn Signals in Mirrors.


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Here ya go.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

you have clear coners and you tinted them? doesnt look bad


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> you have clear coners and you tinted them? doesnt look bad


Thanks. It ties in with the Black Grill.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

How does that affect nightime headlight performance?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mr2guru said:


> How does that affect nightime headlight performance?


Not too bad. It's a light tint. I have HIDs so the light still comes through.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

picked up my rear baggage hook today from the dealership. Gotta install it this weekend.


----------



## Odessaman66 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Sitting at the Dealer*

They can't seem to fix the Air Conditioning/Heater compressor


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

My passenger rear window seal "pops" everytime you unlock the doors...getting annoying

They replaced the seal last week, but still does it

Took it in again and it did it when they wrote me up. Couldn't duplicate it though after I left & the tech got to it.
Then when I went to pick it up...it did it right away

Supposedly they're going to contact VW about it (took a video/sound clip of it)
I think the window is pulling the sealing & making the noise....only on that one window though

It's pretty loud/noticable


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Got her all cleaned up. Haha.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Got her all cleaned up. Haha.


old picture ban!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> old picture ban!


It's a different one. I always park in the same spot.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally got my Euroswitch after a couple delivery hiccups. Now I gotta look up that DIY link to install, setup rear fogs, etc.

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k551/de0412/cc/IMG_20110423_122721.jpg

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

de_bklyn said:


> Finally got my Euroswitch after a couple delivery hiccups. Now I gotta look up that DIY link to install, setup rear fogs, etc.
> 
> http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k551/de0412/cc/IMG_20110423_122721.jpg
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


LINK


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> LINK


Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLi44 (Oct 31, 2007)

Put the summer wheels on and cleaned her up........... then it started to rain. :facepalm:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Installed r line steering wheel today










Luv it! 10 minute job.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> Installed r line steering wheel today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that look! I thought it was a much bigger job though???


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

GLi44 said:


> Put the summer wheels on and cleaned her up........... then it started to rain. :facepalm:


those are great looking wheels you got there buddy...what are they?


----------



## GLi44 (Oct 31, 2007)

praneetloke said:


> those are great looking wheels you got there buddy...what are they?


Thanks! They are MRR HR-2's.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I really like that look! I thought it was a much bigger job though???


Nope really all of 10 min. 
Airbag clips
Remove battery terminals...both
Unplug bag
Remove wheel bolt
Off with wheel
New wheel on
New bolt, torque to 30nm plus 90 degrees
Connect bag, yellow plug first
push bag into clips
Reconnect battery
Done


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

GLi44 said:


> Put the summer wheels on and cleaned her up........... then it started to rain. :facepalm:


looks great!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

wheels look awesome
i drove a gti today and that steering wheel is SEX! 
i need to cough up and get me one!

i shaved my 2.0t off today. just cc on the left for now


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Took a delivery


How's the ride (if you have installed them already)?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> How's the ride (if you have installed them already)?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



Not yet, I took the wife away for a few days and it got delayed. Im putting them in Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2.0t shaved
prob going to shave the cc too.
ill pretend to have a 1st gen cc


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Not yet, I took the wife away for a few days and it got delayed. Im putting them in Thursday afternoon.


Cool. I have read lots of (mixed) reviews for this kit. I am looking to see how it fits on the CC.



1slow1.8t said:


> 2.0t shaved
> prob going to shave the cc too.
> ill pretend to have a 1st gen cc


Not dropped yet... lol ? Loose that wheel gap already....  

By the way, I have been thinking about getting this... opcorn:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

no drop yet 

that's hot! i was thinking about that too but not 100% sure. i would put the passat where the CC sits and the CC where 2.0t used to be 










but overall i like the idea


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> no drop yet
> 
> that's hot! i was thinking about that too but not 100% sure. i would put the passat where the CC sits and the CC where 2.0t used to be
> 
> ...


See this .... (from another forum member, big_dish).


----------



## big_dish (Apr 27, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> See this .... (from another forum member, big_dish).


The dunkel looks cool, I also "dunkelized" the VW emblem so it matched by simply laying cheap smoked vinyl over the chrome, and cutting around it. Looks OEM dunkel. It didnt look right with dunkel Passat and bright chrome VW on the same body panel. Just an FYI if anyone buys the dunkel lettering.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

its not that bad, ive seen worse.
i would get a custom plate but nothing good comes to mind.
i have this idea where the plate would be PASSAT but with CC instead of SS. its available but it doesn't read passat LOL it reads PAC CAT. i would def do it if it made sense


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> its not that bad, ive seen worse.
> i would get a custom plate but nothing good comes to mind.
> i have this idea where the plate would be PASSAT but with CC instead of SS. its available but it doesn't read passat LOL it reads PAC CAT. i would def do it if it made sense


 




:what::what::what::what: :screwy:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

big_dish said:


> The dunkel looks cool .


:thumbup: Definitely cool 



1slow1.8t said:


> its not that bad, ive seen worse.
> i would get a custom plate but nothing good comes to mind.


LOL.... how about PSST ... :laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lol...im saying it doesn't make sense. if it did i would be all over it. i need something creative cc/passat related. i would get a custom plate. it would have to be 6 letters or less because i dont want the yellow plates

if you like yellow someone should go for it!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I've done a handful of things to my car but never posted bc by the time I got on here or saw the thread, the day had past, lol.

But literally today, I finally debadged the emblems (been meaning to do it). Also replaced the bulbs to the vanity lights (forgot they were there until my 3 yr old put down the visor, slid the door open to the mirror one day, lol).


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol...im saying it doesn't make sense. if it did i would be all over it. i need something creative cc/passat related. i would get a custom plate. it would have to be 6 letters or less because i dont want the yellow plates
> 
> if you like yellow someone should go for it!


Which non-yellow plate are you planning to get? I hate the yellow plates. Was thinking of getting a Rangers plate or the one below, but I bet my car would be vandalized


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

zedcorrado said:


> Which non-yellow plate are you planning to get? I hate the yellow plates. Was thinking of getting a Rangers plate or the one below, but I bet my car would be vandalized


Or pointed and laughed at. 

I keed, I keed. :laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i would get the metro plate...up to 6 letters or numbers with the Brooklyn bridge on it

edit: i shaved


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

VdubTX said:


> Or pointed and laughed at.
> 
> I keed, I keed. :laugh:


I guess it isn't obvious that is says *NASCAR Sucks*


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> painted the calipers black :beer:


someone asked for some pics so here it is

*before*











*after*



































got bored and installed yellow bulbs on corner lights, low, high beam and fogs. and for some reason the corner lights and fogs has a darker yellow hue :what:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had parts laying around & even more still coming, but nothing has been done to the car 

It soooo needs to stop raining


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> I've had parts laying around & even more still coming, but nothing has been done to the car
> 
> It soooo needs to stop raining


I agree with you there. It's been raining a lot! It's supposed to be nice in Chicago tomorrow at least. 

I can't wait to see what you've got in store.:thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> someone asked for some pics so here it is


What product did you use? Brush on or spray?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

The brand is G2 and it's brush type everything is included in the kit.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> I agree with you there. It's been raining a lot! It's supposed to be nice in Chicago tomorrow at least.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you've got in store.:thumbup:


Well I've ordered more stuff that I never planned on even doing 

Still waiting on the tune to be released though 

You're right about the weather tomorrow....so I'm gonna try and get my wheels and some little interior mods put on (hopefully)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> no drop yet
> 
> that's hot! i was thinking about that too but not 100% sure. i would put the passat where the CC sits and the CC where 2.0t used to be
> 
> ...


here's a couple more ideas...









&
http://www.collegehumor.com/picture:1708023


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Installed the FK streetline coils last night. After they settle, and I make the adjustment and alignment I will post pictures and review.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> The brand is G2 and it's brush type everything is included in the kit.


I know it well. I used this on my 98 Passat. Good stuff. It held up very well for years. Was debating using a spray this time to speed up the process. I figure once I have it masked I can apply quick coats.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

This week I had my 2000 mile oil change. First oil change - WOOT!

*And* a Vortex forum member installed the Forge Short Shifter and the Side Quick Shifter for me. They work great and the forge side shifter piece replaces the OEM plastic piece with a metal piece and this makes the shifts feel more crisp. Not to mention the shorter throws!


----------



## GunnerCC (Apr 25, 2011)

I had my windows tinted to 12%. Installed HID's. Installed Kenwood 7160 w/nav (Installed Mic, Nav antenna, and Sirius Antenna on Dash. Install JL Amp Kit to a 1000.1 JL amp Connected to 2 12" Massive Subs. Put 6.5 inch Rockford T1 Component Set in the front doors.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670035833/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670034947/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670601802/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670600728/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670599664/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670031023/in/photostream


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Dialed the fronts down a bit. Sitting at 25"
Ill bring her down for real when my wheels get in.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Didn't have much time today, so I didn't get my wheels on 

Only got to add some little things.....clear corners, chrome mirror & window switches, extra grocery hook, black coolant cap & aluminum pedals

Pics for your viewing pleasure....
















Before:









































Before:

































Before:

























Before:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Lookin great man!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I installed blue LED lighting today. Will do same for the trunk later.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ]


How do you like those pedals? I was thinking of getting them, but in the summer I drive barefoot and didn't know how they'd feel...


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

veedubmac said:


> How do you like those pedals? I was thinking of getting them, but in the summer I drive barefoot and didn't know how they'd feel...


Are this R-line pedals or??


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Installed my second baggage hook tonight for the car. Not too bad a couple minutes to install. Ill take a few pictures tomorrow. 

Snob how much did the chrome pieces run you?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

more like what did I do last night...installed yellow fogs..some pics







I messed with the leveling screw in the rigt fog light and now I gotta fix that (right side shines down more than the left side):


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Added an additional 'R-Line' badge to back of my 2012 R-Line. For a moment, I thought about removing the 'CC' badge altogether, but decided that I liked it better with both. I know most would probably prefer to see the rear with less badging, but this way suited my taste much better. :beer:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Seminole CC said:


> Added an additional 'R-Line' badge to back of my 2012 R-Line. For a moment, I thought about removing the 'CC' badge altogether, but decided that I liked it better with both. I know most would probably prefer to see the rear with less badging, but this way suited my taste much better. :beer:


It looks good - great job! :beer:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

B.A.G said:


> Are this R-line pedals or??


Almost look like MkV GTI/GLI or MkVI pedals. Maybe they're the same?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> Are this R-line pedals or??


this is r-line pedals


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

added a Euro tag


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

rabbit07 said:


> added a Euro tag


Great plate!


----------



## Alaskin92 (May 1, 2011)

*2012 CC RLine*

I can't wait to pick up my ride... Had the dealer switch the wheels and instead of the factory 18's I had them put the 19's from another 2012 CC on it! White on black! I pick it up Tuesday can't wait... I will post pics when I get it...


----------



## Alaskin92 (May 1, 2011)

How did you get the addditonal RLine badge????


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

ran the wires this afternoon for amplifier/sub woofer. 

Insert the speaker wires from the bottom; have another person to look from the head unit space and reach for them as you push the wires up. Then tuck them back and run under the seat to the door frame plastic seal (tuck in) all the way to the back seats.









Power cable. For the big plastic grommet, easy to push out. Be sure to remove the battery first to push the grommet in. I just used scissors to poke a tight hole and force the cable in it instead of drilling, and I just put the cover back.









couldn't take out the left-foot rest, so just ran it around keke.









the clips are the speaker wire taps. 









More pics to come later on the final stage. I know it's kinda sloppy because of the visible wirings under the seat and steering column, but CC is kinda tough to work with :banghead:


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Alaskin92 said:


> How did you get the addditonal RLine badge????


eBay.

I used this seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_6951wt_1167

He ships very quickly. :beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

not for me lol 










that looks like mk5 or very similar..either way i like a lot and will def do this or R pedals. :thumbup:








[/QUOTE]
great plate thats awesome! 
i have absolutly NO WHERE to put my euro plate...it doesnt fit in any of the window pillars 
ill take advise if anyone has any...i have the euro bracket for the plate but ny plates in front. i was thinking to put my ny on a tow hitch (and block the hole it opens up) and put the euro like ^yours. but it might be too much for the front. the tow bracket might be a waste of money. advise? for now literally the only place it fits is behind the window just laying there


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got through with her weekly wash. Thinking about wax. Maybe next week.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dude learn to park! hahah


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> dude learn to park! hahah


House next to me is empty so I park in those 2 spots. No dings in my doors. Haha.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> House next to me is empty so I park in those 2 spots. No dings in my doors. Haha.


Smart, very smart... :thumbup: I would do the same. Actually, I often do.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

veedubmac said:


> How do you like those pedals? I was thinking of getting them, but in the summer I drive barefoot and didn't know how they'd feel...


I love them!

As for barefoot, I would never drive the manual barefoot....nor do I ever drive barefoot.

With an automatic/DSG, they'd be fine though....since you're not moving your feet as much


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> Are this R-line pedals or??


They're the same as the MK5 & MK6 GTI/GLI pedals.....but they're technically the VW accessory/Votex pedals:

http://www.keffervwparts.com/partlo...fo&PartID=899293&siteid=216054&catalogid=5496

R-Line pedals have the "R" logo:
http://www.keffervwparts.com/partlo...fo&PartID=826166&siteid=216054&catalogid=5496


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Snob how much did the chrome pieces run you?


I got them from Bud @ Checkered Flag for $197 for all the window switches & the mirror adjuster, which is pricey 

You can get everything on ebay for cheaper PLUS with the Euro headlight switch included too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chro...aaQQitemZ300496020394QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Almost look like MkV GTI/GLI or MkVI pedals. Maybe they're the same?


Yup....they're the same & all interchangeable

The pedals fit the Rabbit, Eos, Jetta, CC, Passat, etc.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> that looks like mk5 or very similar..either way i like a lot and will def do this or R pedals. :thumbup:



Yeah like I said...they're the same exact pedals actually...just offered as an accessory

I didn't do the dead pedal though because:
1. Doesn't fit exactly like the OEM plastic one (it's narrower & shorter, & might have to be modded?)
2. Keeps it more subtle this way...less "flashier"
3. Cheaper


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Added window tinting to the new R-Line at the local VW dealership. Much better now...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I finally got around to tinting my fogs to match the headlights and turns up front.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup....they're the same & all interchangeable
> 
> The pedals fit the Rabbit, Eos, Jetta, CC, Passat, etc.


Nice. I actually prefer the OEM MkV/MkVI pedals to the R-Line pedals.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Nice. I actually prefer the OEM MkV/MkVI pedals to the R-Line pedals.


Me too...hence why I went with them

I wanted the matching dead pedal, but it doesn't fit perfectly in the CC (and/or has to be modded)

Plus leaving the plastic one keeps it more subtle too


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just put these on....a set of OEM Daytona take-offs......some before & afters:



















































Suspension should be going on tomorrow (weather permitting)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just had my car Vag Com'd:
DRL's off
Windows Up/Down via remote
TPMS off

And Euro switch installed (to compliment the DRL's off)










Before:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just had my car Vag Com'd:
> DRL's off
> Windows Up/Down via remote
> TPMS off


Did you do the Rain sensing - window close option also??


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

Finished the tinted Lamin-X install. Did the rear bumper reflectors, fogs, turn signals, and headlights. Headlights were a bit of a chore and some bubbles remained, but the instructions said the film is breathable and the bubbles will evaporate within a couple of weeks. I love it on rear reflectors, fogs and turn signals. The jury is still out on the headlights 

Phone pics

CC Angle by bluelinedf, on Flickr


CC front by bluelinedf, on Flickr


CC Rear by bluelinedf, on Flickr


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I love them!
> 
> As for barefoot, I would never drive the manual barefoot....nor do I ever drive barefoot.
> 
> With an automatic/DSG, they'd be fine though....since you're not moving your feet as much


Good to hear! If I drove a manual, I wouldn't go barefoot either. As much as I dislike them, I wear flip-flops in the summer and I find them to be more dangerous than being barefoot.

Hope to find a brake/accelerator set for under $150 somewhere...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Off topic, but it's something I didn't want to post in another thread. I really wish they made a rear 
diffuser for the rear of the car. It would look super cool nice and low to the ground. 

Or the front diffusers we see on mk2 mk3 jettas and golfs. Just my thoughts for the night. :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

zedcorrado said:


> Finished the tinted Lamin-X install. Did the rear bumper reflectors, fogs, turn signals, and headlights. Headlights were a bit of a chore and some bubbles remained, but the instructions said the film is breathable and the bubbles will evaporate within a couple of weeks. I love it on rear reflectors, fogs and turn signals. The jury is still out on the headlights
> 
> Phone pics
> 
> ...


Love it. Gonna do my tail lights and reflectors this week. I hope. I did the turns in mirrors, headlights, fog lights, and clear turns. I think it looks good with the grill.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

veedubmac said:


> Good to hear! If I drove a manual, I wouldn't go barefoot either. As much as I dislike them, I wear flip-flops in the summer and I find them to be more dangerous than being barefoot.
> 
> Hope to find a brake/accelerator set for under $150 somewhere...


mines a stick and i have no problem driving barefoot...i prefer that over sandals lol...

and if you're talking about lookin for pedals...i am thinking about taking mine off the car...last thing left on the car actually...hope to get them off soon...but its the MKV Votex Pedal set w/out the dead pedal b/c yes, it has to be modified and screw all that...so if you're interested...

btw, i hit 30K miles today


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

zedcorrado said:


> Finished the tinted Lamin-X install. Did the rear bumper reflectors, fogs, turn signals, and headlights. Headlights were a bit of a chore and some bubbles remained, but the instructions said the film is breathable and the bubbles will evaporate within a couple of weeks. I love it on rear reflectors, fogs and turn signals. The jury is still out on the headlights
> 
> Phone pics
> 
> ...


headlights look nice..which grade did you choose by the way? I am debating between smoked and gun smoke. what do you think?


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

praneetloke said:


> headlights look nice..which grade did you choose by the way? I am debating between smoked and gun smoke. what do you think?


 Thanks. I used the "Tint" all the way around. It is their lightest at 6%.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP for people doing custom work on their car


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> BUMP for people doing custom work on their car


Hmmm. Well, I ordered a Euro Chirp Siren, installed EuroSwitch and yesterday tried to return my APR flash. Unfortunately, it looks like my ECU has to be uninstalled AGAIN to remove the flash... Ugh...

On a positive note, almost finalized the details for my latest additions...


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## EvilMachine (Apr 28, 2011)

just put on the tints. 5% back 3 windows. 20% Front 2 Windows. and 50% Windshield.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was bored today. So I got out the Ole Trusty Buffer. Laid down some Meguiars NXT on Her. Man that stuff is the bomb. Got all the Crap off the paint thats been bothering me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Did you do the Rain sensing - window close option also??


No....I never ever leave the windows down anyways (and no sunroof either)....so I didn't see a point


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

veedubmac said:


> Good to hear! If I drove a manual, I wouldn't go barefoot either. As much as I dislike them, I wear flip-flops in the summer and I find them to be more dangerous than being barefoot.
> 
> Hope to find a brake/accelerator set for under $150 somewhere...


Keffer VW (sponsor on here) is where I got mine....best price...$120.98 for either manual or auto

Manual:
http://www.keffervwparts.com/partlo...fo&PartID=899293&siteid=216054&catalogid=5496

Auto:
http://www.keffervwparts.com/partlo...fo&PartID=899294&siteid=216054&catalogid=5496


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for what I did today to my CC....installed my suspension "package"

VW DriverGear/Eibach springs _(teaser pics)_ & a H&R 24mm rear sway bar


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Impression on sway bar?

I might go with the h&r this time bc on my mk5 I had the neuspeed and it squeaked like a mofo every 6-8 months if you didn't remove and grease it.

From what I understand the h&r has teflon fittings that don't require lubricant maintenance.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for what I did today to my CC....installed my suspension "package"
> 
> VW DriverGear/Eibach springs _(teaser pics)_ & a H&R 24mm rear sway bar


Are those bump stops/rubber mountings? Interesting that the H&R Sport Springs don't come with those.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

You are going to be dissappointed with those springs. They will not lower your car. I bought the same ones and if anything, they raised my car... just saying :thumbdown:



snobrdrdan said:


> As for what I did today to my CC....installed my suspension "package"
> 
> VW DriverGear/Eibach springs _(teaser pics)_ & a H&R 24mm rear sway bar


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

R-line said:


> You are going to be dissappointed with those springs. They will not lower your car. I bought the same ones and if anything, they raised my car... just saying :thumbdown:


+1 It seems the rear(?) spring is of the same height as stock, which probably explains it. The H&R set is definitely lower.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

snobrdrdan, I would love to see pics of the final outcome.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lol
i kinda like it but it want something more creative
what do you guys think


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol
> i kinda like it but it want something more creative
> what do you guys think


:thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on these FKs.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Impression on sway bar?
> 
> I might go with the h&r this time bc on my mk5 I had the neuspeed and it squeaked like a mofo every 6-8 months if you didn't remove and grease it.
> 
> From what I understand the h&r has teflon fittings that don't require lubricant maintenance.


Correct, the H&R bar doesn't require any maintenance. I had the 24mm RSB on my GTI for over 2 years and it was just like the OEM bar as far as being quiet. It did allow more rotation in my car. Obviously the CC has a longer wheelbase, but I'm sure it's still going to be noticeable. 

I sold mine to get a BSH 27mm RSB that I really regret doing because the brackets they provide suck and broke after time. That and I had fitment issues, and yes, the bushings would squeak after a month or so of not lubricating it. 

The H&R RSB uses the stock brackets.


----------



## EMSJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Installed interior LED lighting and puddle lights. The puddles were fun :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for what I did today to my CC....installed my suspension "package"
> 
> VW DriverGear/Eibach springs _(teaser pics)_ & a H&R 24mm rear sway bar


 Nice... thats beefy!


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Picked up some new 2-piece brake rotors and EBC red pads.... meow!


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol
> i kinda like it but it want something more creative
> what do you guys think


Now that is just cool. :thumbup:


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol
> i kinda like it but it want something more creative
> what do you guys think


I like it, but reminds me of The Sailor Went to See :laugh:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

mr2guru said:


> Picked up some new 2-piece brake rotors and EBC red pads.... meow!


Wow, very nice. Why not Hawk pads though?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Wow, very nice. Why not Hawk pads though?


I've had Hawks on 3 different cars now and I've never been impressed. HPS on two and HP+ on the other.

Thought I would try something different.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

mr2guru said:


> I've had Hawks on 3 different cars now and I've never been impressed. HPS on two and HP+ on the other.
> 
> Thought I would try something different.


Oh okay. Those are the Racing Brake rotors right?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Impression on sway bar?
> 
> I might go with the h&r this time bc on my mk5 I had the neuspeed and it squeaked like a mofo every 6-8 months if you didn't remove and grease it.
> 
> From what I understand the h&r has teflon fittings that don't require lubricant maintenance.


Definitely got rid of the body roll!
I love it 

Had the H&R 24mm rear bar on my GTI's as well....made a more drastic (good) difference on the CC though

And yeah...this bar is completely silent. I had the Hotchkis/APR bar on my GTI...squeaked like crazy & only ran it for 3 days...drove me nuts.

Went to the H&R and never looked back



jspirate said:


> Nice... thats beefy!


Yup...and it's solid.

The stock one is smaller & hollow


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Are those bump stops/rubber mountings? Interesting that the H&R Sport Springs don't come with those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 
There's no new bump stops in the picture?!? (nor were any included)

Those are the springs, all the new nuts/bolts, & new strut bearings....that's all


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

R-line said:


> You are going to be dissappointed with those springs. They will not lower your car. I bought the same ones and if anything, they raised my car... just saying :thumbdown:


You sir are wrong...thanks for the bad info. :screwy:

As for the pics I posted, you can CLEARLY tell that the front spring is a good 1" shorter.

It didn't drop it much though, but I wasn't looking for a huge drop anyways.

The ride is actually smoother than stock (no joke) and you still use the stock dampers without worrying about the bounciness that you get with aftermarket springs with the stock dampers



de_bklyn said:


> +1 It seems the rear(?) spring is of the same height as stock, which probably explains it. The H&R set is definitely lower.


The rear springs are almost identical to stock...no doubt.
Just dropped it 0.5" in the rear


Dropped the front more & got rid of the reverse rake though


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> There's no new bump stops in the picture?!? (nor were any included)
> 
> Those are the springs, all the new nuts/bolts, & new strut bearings....that's all


Thanks.... I wasn't sure, that's why I asked. Btw, is it always the case to replace the strut bearings when you change suspension (either Springs or Coilovers), even for a new vehicle?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Thanks.... I wasn't sure, that's why I asked. Btw, is it always the case to replace the strut bearings when you change suspension (either Springs or Coilovers), even for a new vehicle?


It's "recommended" by VW

A lot of guys get noises after installing suspension when not replacing them, and then have to take it all back out just to swap out a $10 part.
Save yourself the time/trouble & do it right :thumbup:

If on a *truly* new vehicle though....I wouldn't.

If it's "new" but seen winter already (i.e. salt)....I would change them out.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you get these (bearings) from VW DriverGear as well?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Taking advantage of the nicest day in NYC in '11 I was out early putting in work.

I had some moisture in my euro clear turning signals...found a small crack , so I removed it and hit it with a smear of silicone.. unnoticeable. 

Next I played "hide the wheel gap". Went down another 6 threads, still waiting for my wheels so Im just playing with the stance for now. The FK's are holding up very nie.
















-

Clay bar, and Wolfgang sealer...hands down the best.
























-

Heading down to a local show now...eace:


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Detailed both the CC Sport and CC R-Line. Nice and shiny...


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Plasti dipped grill and washed it.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Had my annual Windy City GTG & Cruise today. Great turnout. Tons of VW's and Audi's. 

Here I am rolling..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Did you get these (bearings) from VW DriverGear as well?


Well you can get them from the dealer or an online VW parts dealer or ECS Tuning....whatever you chose

They're just OEM strut bearings...part number: 6N0412249C


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well it's not what I did in the CC. But my mom dropped her Appliance Off so I could clean it for her. That all she wanted for Mothers Day. That's fine with me. But she did speed off in my CC. Somehow don't think she wants her Accord back. The appliance sure does look better.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well she did bring My CC back. Said she really liked it. She is looking for a new ride. Said she might check one out. But she would get the VR6 executive. Can't hide money. Wish I could pay cash for my car. Anyways. Thought it was funny.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's "recommended" by VW
> 
> A lot of guys get noises after installing suspension when not replacing them, and then have to take it all back out just to swap out a $10 part.
> Save yourself the time/trouble & do it right :thumbup:
> ...


My car was relatively new 900 miles before I changed to coils... I have that annoying noise now.. it's probably the strut bearing? Do i have to remove the entire suspension to replace it?

-Albert


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Well it's not what I did in the CC. But my mom dropped her Appliance Off so I could clean it for her. That all she wanted for Mothers Day. That's fine with me. But she did speed off in my CC. Somehow don't think she wants her Accord back. The appliance sure does look better.


"The appliance" ROFL


----------



## Highbred (Apr 30, 2011)

had the windshield tinted and ordered a grocery hook. was expecting $30ish for the hook but came out to $18 so good deal.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered two new tires for the front and have my K&N filter on order. Should be taking it to the track to run a stockish quarter mile this weekend, before I start more modding.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

meccausa said:


> My car was relatively new 900 miles before I changed to coils... I have that annoying noise now.. it's probably the strut bearing? Do i have to remove the entire suspension to replace it?
> 
> -Albert


What "annoying noise" are you referring to? 

How many miles on your car now? Because the bearings will wear out eventually, FYI.

It could be your subframe shifting that you're talking about, btw....watch the ECS Tuning video & if it makes that same noise (or look under your car for wear/rub marks on the frame)....you just need to do the subframe bolt TSB
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Suspension/OEM/Subframe/ES2102460/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Highbred said:


> had the windshield tinted and ordered a grocery hook. was expecting $30ish for the hook but came out to $18 so good deal.


Not a big deal, but it should've been ~$12 from your dealer, if ECS is selling it for $12 and they overprice everything....
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Grocery_Hook/ES6659/


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not a big deal, but it should've been ~$12
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Grocery_Hook/ES6659/


Yeah but snob with ecs retarded shipping methods the price to ship the hook is more than the 12 dollars itself. It's like 14


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Yeah but snob with ecs retarded shipping methods the price to ship the hook is more than the 12 dollars itself. It's like 14


You can call me Dan, btw.....it's supposed to be spelled out "snow boarder dan", not "Snob Dr. Dan"

I know that....I meant that if ECS has it overpriced at $12 (which they usually are a little overpriced)....then you could get it from your dealer for around $12

I got mine from Bud @ Checkered Flag VW for only $11 actually


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> You can call me Dan, btw.....it's supposed to be spelled out "snow boarder dan", not "Snob Dr. Dan"
> 
> I know that....I meant that if ECS has it overpriced at $12 (which they usually are a little overpriced)....then you could get it from your dealer for around $12
> 
> I got mine from Bud @ Checkered Flag VW for only $11 actually


Nice pickup price. and Sorry Dan I usually just go for whatever sticks out in a screen name. For some reason dan didn't to me.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's "recommended" by VW
> 
> If on a *truly* new vehicle though....I wouldn't.
> 
> If it's "new" but seen winter already (i.e. salt)....I would change them out.


I have had my CC for just over 90 days now (with just over 1660 miles); installed the H&R springs at 800 miles..ride is great., no 'noise' issue. Will be switching to coils shortly. So, perhaps this doesn't apply.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> I have had my CC for just over 90 days now (with just over 1660 miles); installed the H&R springs at 800 miles..ride is great., no 'noise' issue. Will be switching to coils shortly. So, perhaps this doesn't apply.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


If you're going to be taking everything apart again...I would seriously just spend the $20 and get the pair of new bearings...seriously, trust me

Or if you wanna take it to the next level....buy new mounts & bearings for your coils and leave your H&R springs on the struts (assembled) so they're a true, ready to bolt in setup for someone else.....if you decide to sell

Saves a step in the labor process :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea, sounds reasonable. Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Picked my K&N filter up from failzone and took it home to install. I think under the 3 years no scheduled maintenance they didn't change the filter in mine.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

19x9, et 41 OEM Bentley GT rims in chrome, 245-35-19 General G-Max. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

PirelliGolf said:


> 19x9, et 41 OEM Bentley GT rims in chrome, 245-35-19 General G-Max. I'm happy with the result.


Can we get a "closer" look?


----------



## Highbred (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmm, guess I got a good deal on the car so they will win back their loss $5 at a time with parts lol.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Can we get a "closer" look?


for sure, that was just a quick BB pic from my office window as I was admiring my car lol. Sad eh? I'll dig out a good camera and get some more pics when the car is clean.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yesterday brought tthe car back to Tyrol Sport for a final adjustment and my alignment. Brought the fronts down with 6 threads left, brought the rear down 4 more threads.

Loving the stance now. 

Then I went ahead and purchased 5mm spacers for the rear and 10mm spacers for the fronts w/ appropriate extended bolts

Pics as soon as I get the spacers.:beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yesterday brought tthe car back to Tyrol Sport for a final adjustment and my alignment. Brought the fronts down with 6 threads left, brought the rear down 4 more threads.
> 
> Loving the stance now.
> 
> ...


mike did a great job on the adjustment....looked flawless to me :thumbup: perfect wheel gap...NONE! :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yesterday brought tthe car back to Tyrol Sport for a final adjustment and my alignment. Brought the fronts down with 6 threads left, brought the rear down 4 more threads.
> 
> Loving the stance now.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## animalmother365 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

animalmother365 said:


>


I feel ya man. 3 days after the purchase of my CC we had a bad hail storm in Chicago. Insurance covered everything. It was about $2000 in damage. But thanks to PDR my car looks great! Don't worry it'll get fixed. Should only take about two days.


----------



## animalmother365 (Oct 6, 2006)

I hope so, I'm kinda anal about my cars. I just hope they can get it all out so i cant notice it. I'm calling the insurance company tomorrow morning:banghead:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

My application was accepted and I signed the AWE developmental contract for my CC... Delivering the car June 3rd... Making an appearance at WaterFest 2011...

Ordered: Euro Chirp Alarm, Asypherical mirror (Heated & Dimming), Black Mirror Caps, scheduled some paint modifications, ordered parts for Adaptive Cruise Control retrofit...

Also... Deciphered a way to purchase a Front BBK Golf R Brake Upgrade without breaking the bank...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Had the dealer replace my RNS-510 under warranty!! 

It was uber-slow...they tried re-setting it, disconnecting battery, deleting music, etc...The shop foreman at the dealer (Christian) really rocks!

I'm a happy man now


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> My application was accepted and I signed the AWE developmental contract for my CC... Delivering the car June 3rd... Making an appearance at WaterFest 2011...
> 
> Ordered: Euro Chirp Alarm, Asypherical mirror (Heated & Dimming), Black Mirror Caps, scheduled some paint modifications, ordered parts for Adaptive Cruise Control retrofit...
> 
> Also... Deciphered a way to purchase a Front BBK Golf R Brake Upgrade without breaking the bank...


congrats you got a really nice setup and i'm looking forward to seeing more of it with some additional mods. Also did you see now apparently you can source your remote easier?


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> My application was accepted and I signed the AWE developmental contract for my CC... Delivering the car June 3rd... Making an appearance at WaterFest 2011...
> 
> Ordered: Euro Chirp Alarm, Asypherical mirror (Heated & Dimming), Black Mirror Caps, scheduled some paint modifications, ordered parts for Adaptive Cruise Control retrofit...
> 
> Also... Deciphered a way to purchase a Front BBK Golf R Brake Upgrade without breaking the bank...



more info on the mirrors please?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> congrats you got a really nice setup and i'm looking forward to seeing more of it with some additional mods. Also did you see now apparently you can source your remote easier?


Eh? Source a remote? PM me.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

animalmother365 said:


> I hope so, I'm kinda anal about my cars. I just hope they can get it all out so i cant notice it. I'm calling the insurance company tomorrow morning:banghead:


Where's your garage?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Calculated my fuel consumption and have been watching it especially in the mornings. Realized that after changing my oem air filter that had 16k on it to a K&N i've increased my mpg by 4 mpg. These cars are really touchie with air filters it seems like.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Calculated my fuel consumption and have been watching it especially in the mornings. Realized that after changing my oem air filter that had 16k on it to a K&N i've increased my mpg by 4 mpg. These cars are really touchie with air filters it seems like.


K&N drop in panel filter?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> K&N drop in panel filter?


yep i've been amazed I guess the CC really does better with a good breathing filter. All week going to work i've been in the 30-32 mpg range where as before I'd be lucky to hit 28 mpg by the time I got to work.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just bought some ET35 19X8.5 Rotiform BLQ's Machined.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

sweet. know what size tire your going with yet?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Lowered a few more threads up front.

CCHDR2 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

cceraw1 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CCHDR3 by doqfastlane, on Flickr
eace:eace:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

animalmother365 said:


>


OMG :facepalm: thats horrible, never had i experienced hail like that..wow



JHolmes said:


> My application was accepted and I signed the AWE developmental contract for my CC... Delivering the car June 3rd... Making an appearance at WaterFest 2011...
> 
> Ordered: Euro Chirp Alarm, Asypherical mirror (Heated & Dimming), Black Mirror Caps, scheduled some paint modifications, ordered parts for Adaptive Cruise Control retrofit...
> 
> Also... Deciphered a way to purchase a Front BBK Golf R Brake Upgrade without breaking the bank...


Congrats on the setup..sounds good, hope to see the car at waterfest :thumbup:



cwwiii said:


> Just bought some ET35 19X8.5 Rotiform BLQ's Machined.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



DOQ fastlane said:


> Lowered a few more threads up front.


I'm extremely jealous...:thumbup:! I'm a suv compared to you lol
How are the sway bars treating you Jimmy?



dj_cronic_metal said:


> Calculated my fuel consumption and have been watching it especially in the mornings. Realized that after changing my oem air filter that had 16k on it to a K&N i've increased my mpg by 4 mpg. These cars are really touchie with air filters it seems like.


i'll let you guys if i notice a difference. I just bought a drop in from mk5 post for 20 bucks shipped.


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

I put in 5000K Hid's Lows and Fogs. I put in my Neuspeed HI-FLO Air Charge Pipe, Neuspeed HI-FLO Turbo Discharge Conversion Pipe and my Neuspeed Engine Torque Arm Insert. Alot of work that someone else did but well worth it. I can see better at night and my car picks up and responds SOOO much better with the parts i installed. Thanks to Neuspeed for great parts.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

1badhare said:


> sweet. know what size tire your going with yet?


I'll be running 225/35. I think Conti A/S


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Helped put H&R springs on a member's car on Thursday night...looks great! :thumbup:

Put my Borla exhaust on Friday...


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> I'll be running 225/35. I think Conti A/S


perfect


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I finally debadged the rear of the CC. looks so much cleaner.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> Just bought some ET35 19X8.5 Rotiform BLQ's Machined.


good choice. :thumbup: I love mine.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Changed her oil @ 35,000 miles. Going to set up one last service before my full warranty is up. Anything I should have them check? I know for sure I am having a tire and or wheel bearing issue. Loud thumping at highway speeds and even worse at low speeds. Get magnified even more going around turns at a decent speed (ie on/off ramps).


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Ween2010 said:


> Changed her oil @ 35,000 miles. Going to set up one last service before my full warranty is up. Anything I should have them check? I know for sure I am having a tire and or wheel bearing issue. Loud thumping at highway speeds and even worse at low speeds. Get magnified even more going around turns at a decent speed (ie on/off ramps).


Wow, that's a grip of miles for a 2010. Mine just hit 8,500 and I thought I drove a lot.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Wow, that's a grip of miles for a 2010. Mine just hit 8,500 and I thought I drove a lot.


I'm just about to hit 20k in my 2009


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Made a purchase for a proper stance..


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Wow, that's a grip of miles for a 2010. Mine just hit 8,500 and I thought I drove a lot.





cwwiii said:


> I'm just about to hit 20k in my 2009


Yeah I drive a lot. Purchased September 1st 2009 with 27 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Paid my down payment :thumbup:

Hey guys what do we buy for coil-overs? Meaning what fitment a MKVI GTI as far as spring rates are concerned.


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Debadged*



rabbit07 said:


> I finally debadged the rear of the CC. looks so much cleaner.


What's the best way to debadge? My 2010 Sport didn't have any badges on it but I'm trading it in on Wed. on a 2012 Lux Lim. And I definitely don't want the badges on it. I told the dealer not to put their dealer decal on it either.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

tdub57 said:


> What's the best way to debadge? My 2010 Sport didn't have any badges on it but I'm trading it in on Wed. on a 2012 Lux Lim. And I definitely don't want the badges on it. I told the dealer not to put their dealer decal on it either.


Lightweight fishing line, goo gone, a towel, a heat gun, and a proper wash.

Hold towel under badge, pour goo gone under badge, let soak for a minute and wipe the excess. Take fishing line like you floss your teeth, with a sawing motion take off the badge, use more goo gone if needed. Spray off the area immediately. Using finger nails and/ or a credit card remove excess adhesive.

Then wash it. Claying the area helps out a lot.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

JLC LED drl


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Hmmm...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> Hmmm...


****... That is nice.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

db1.8t said:


> JLC LED drl


do you mind posting up the part number off their website...i cant seem to find it. thank you

Looks awesome btw!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5261953-LED-option-for-our-car!-What-do-you-think

This is a link to the LED forum post which has the link to the product on it. 
another post with more info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5295900-CC-Custom-DRL-Kit-daylight-amp-turn-signal

You have to purchase the clear turn signals separately and the cut them open to install the LEDs. I took my time and it ended up being about three to four hours total to get it all finished. 

Thank you for the compliment! If you decide to try it you can PM me for any info.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> ****... That is nice.


^^^ thanks... Picked up the car from the shop today... Have to redo the grill, installer didn't account for when the hood is closed and presses against the rubber seal... Which retracts it just a weeee bit. Not posting that, but will post this...


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Looking good Jholmes!!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

db1.8t said:


> Looking good Jholmes!!


Thanks! Need Black Mirror Caps now Check my FS\FT add in classified...

Any other thoughts?!



















And, in case you're wondering... Grill is done with matte black vinyl, lower valence painted matte black with a matte clear-coat. 

And yes, with Black mirror caps, it would copy the Adams Rotors CC... And whether you believe it or not, I had these mods planned before I saw his pics...


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

..


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

tdub57 said:


> What's the best way to debadge?


actually I was just able to take them off with my fingers. then I picked off the glue and used some quick detailer to clean up rest.

took about 15 minutes.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jholmes;71664741... And whether you believe it or not said:


> ... Sure :d


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> actually I was just able to take them off with my fingers. then I picked off the glue and used some quick detailer to clean up rest.
> 
> took about 15 minutes.


The best and safest way I know is to use a waxed dental floss behind the letters. Remove them and then use something like goo gone for the rest.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> The best and safest way I know is to use a waxed dental floss behind the letters. Remove them and then use something like goo gone for the rest.


exactly. goo gone, let it sit for a few minutes then use your fingers or clean mircofiber to not mess up the paint....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

installed awe silicone boost tap a week ago and install my KnN drop in last night...i dont hear much of a difference but i didn't expect one. 

p.s my last full tank of gas lasted me 309 miles...pretty low but good for the way i drive. i filled up full tank again after driving on 0 range since 305.5. (it would probably go further on the reserve)

i am about half way down with consistent full tank #2 at 172 miles...i should have waiting till tank #2 was empty before i installed the drop in filter but whatever


----------



## blknyellow (May 6, 2008)

just got in back from the shop where it sat for a MONTH because i got side swiped. Put almost a hundred miles on it and installed parts that i bought right before the accident. (Euro Switch, Monster Mats, and LED License Plate Lights) Love everything right now. However i tried to put in LED reverse light but apparently i like to keep buying the wrong bulbs online :banghead:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> And yes, with Black mirror caps, it would copy the Adams Rotors CC... And whether you believe it or not, I had these mods planned before I saw his pics...


Funny you mentioned that... because I don't believe it. lol Even if it were true, I personally would have done something different. Just saying.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Funny you mentioned that... because I don't believe it. lol Even if it were true, I personally would have done something different. Just saying.


Bah humbug! Ban-stick to you! J/k


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks good Jholmes and so what if you have a couple elements like Adams.. So do several others on here. Heck don't be to surprised if when I finally post my pics mine does too 

Page Ownage


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Originality! Never copycat someone else's car... NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

If you've been around long enough you'll know that 75+% of the stuff out there has been done more than once. So good luck being completely original .. Let's also face the fact that vw's have style off the rack and that people only need to do so much to make them right. Now tell me how original you can be or are willing to be without making it look ghetto or even worse ricer. Do what you like to your car and don't worry about the trolls because they are all over these forums well maybe not so much in mk2/mk1..:beer:


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Installed my AWE turbo outlet pipe ( painted teal ) and my H&R Street coilovers ( all the way down ) I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

T-Nasty said:


> H&R Street coilovers ( all the way down ) I will post pics tomorrow.


niceee :laugh:
:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tuesday: Swapped out the stock Conti tires for a set of General Exclaim UHP's

Thursday: Got rear ended on the freeway coming home from work in the morning 

Friday: Removed DriverGear springs; installed H&R Sports & VF Engineering Short shifter


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Since the grill has to be rewrapped anyway... 










Versus


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Tuesday: Swapped out the stock Conti tires for a set of General Exclaim UHP's
> 
> Thursday: Got rear ended on the freeway coming home from work in the morning
> 
> Friday: Removed DriverGear springs; installed H&R Sports & VF Engineering Short shifter


Waiting for the H&R review!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Since the grill has to be rewrapped anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second is clearner also like that you did the lower spoiler too, or atleast in that picture it appears you did.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Yes indeed. Lower spoiler just resprayed matte black w/ matte clear-coat.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Yes indeed. Lower spoiler just resprayed matte black w/ matte clear-coat.


i'll pm you my idea. I don't exactly want ti taken on here


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)




----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Originality! Never copycat someone else's car... NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


I disagree, if something looks good, I'm going to do it. If that statement were true, then everyone who modded the same car would be copying everyone else. Just my .02


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I disagree, if something looks good, I'm going to do it. If that statement were true, then everyone who modded the same car would be copying everyone else. Just my .02



If you want to copy someone's car, then thats your decision. As long as you feel good doing it. Like i said... me personally? I wouldn't do it. But thats just me. Rock on.:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

romney said:


> *"Good artists copy, great artists steal"*_ - Pablo Picasso_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are all these parts?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Chrome rings for for handles perhaps


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Chrome rings for for handles perhaps


Yep:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

10CC said:


> Yep:


This isn't your car is it? Your signature is confusing me lol. Did the 2.0T's not come with chrome trim on the door handles?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> This isn't your car is it? Your signature is confusing me lol. Did the 2.0T's not come with chrome trim on the door handles?


Not mine, just a stock pic I found on the interwebs. Mine is a black interior and doesn't have the chrome rings (but looking at how they look in that pic I'm thinking I should invest in some).


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

10CC said:


> Not mine, just a stock pic I found on the interwebs. Mine is a black interior and doesn't have the chrome rings (but looking at how they look in that pic I'm thinking I should invest in some).


Sport/R-Line - no, Lux on up - yes


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

got it debadged


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

uptcv1 said:


> got it debadged


Lol literally just did this as well.

Doing a temporary muffler delete to see how I like the sound. If I like it I'll weld up some pipe and tips, if not back on it goes. 

For the record I do not like any of the clips that I've heard here. My GTI had a res delete and I loved it. So for the CC I'll try a muffler delete first, to judge the sound/ drone level. My guess is that a muffler delete will work the best since its such a long wheel base and I actually have a trunk and rear seats.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Asypherical/Anti-Dazzle mirrors


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

When I was down in Miami last month I parked next to a stock CC and realzied how low I really was :laugh:

I am on MK5 Koni Coilovers all the way down in the rear and 3 threads left in the front


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> Asypherical/Anti-Dazzle mirrors


Takes a bit to get used to.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Asypherical/Anti-Dazzle mirrors


JHolmes : The antidazzle mirror is just on the driver side? Is there a "flat" antidazzle mirror pn availible too?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

BTW The muffler delete is barely barely noticeable. The mid-muffler, or resonator whatever it is, is the size of a fat kid. That and the stock downpipe destroy any exhaust note. So removing the rear muffler gives a tiny tiny bit of exhaust sound and saves a little bit of weight. Win-Win? Kind of... 

I am thinking of using the stock muffler in place of the mid-muffler/ resonator and running duals.
Thoughts?

I'm going to put my intake from my GTI on my CC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Waiting for the H&R review!


Gotta get measurements still, but it's a nice ride.

With the stock shocks....it's not bouncy at all.
Very controlled and a firm, but still cushy ride
Quite impressed


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally debadged my car on Saturday. . .


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

wobvintage3 said:


> If you've been around long enough you'll know that 75+% of the stuff out there has been done more than once. So good luck being completely original .. Let's also face the fact that vw's have style off the rack and that people only need to do so much to make them right. Now tell me how original you can be or are willing to be without making it look ghetto or even worse ricer. Do what you like to your car and don't worry about the trolls because they are all over these forums well maybe not so much in mk2/mk1..:beer:


x2... couldn't agree more.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

I changed the oil last night and installed my BSH Torque Mount Insert. While underneath the car, I discovered oil was slowly leaking from somewhere. Low and behold, it is coming from the back of the valve cover. Dropping it off @ VW today to get the gasket replaced before my warranty runs out in the next few hundred miles. :banghead:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> installed my BSH Torque Mount Insert


What do you think of it?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

talked to BSh about picking up my torque mount insert.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> If you want to copy someone's car, then thats your decision. As long as you feel good doing it. Like i said... me personally? I wouldn't do it. But thats just me. Rock on.:thumbup:


But isn't that like saying "since Adam has DPE wheels on his silver CC, I'm not going to get the same wheels on my silver CC"? I see what you're saying but being original is rare in this industry. Someone is going to think of an idea and may not be on any message board to show off.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> But isn't that like saying "since Adam has DPE wheels on his silver CC, I'm not going to get the same wheels on my silver CC"? I see what you're saying but being original is rare in this industry. Someone is going to think of an idea and may not be on any message board to show off.


Totally agree, just make sure you pick a CC that's in another state if you're going to copy them :laugh:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> I changed the oil last night and installed my BSH Torque Mount Insert. While underneath the car, I discovered oil was slowly leaking from somewhere. Low and behold, it is coming from the back of the valve cover. Dropping it off @ VW today to get the gasket replaced before my warranty runs out in the next few hundred miles. :banghead:


I changed my oil for the first time last night. Took a little longer bc 1) it was my first time changing oil on a VW and 2) kept thinking of what I've read from other posters about oil changes (oil shooting out from pan and removing filter being mess free but I wasn't convinced, lol) but oil did not shoot out from the oil pan and the filter was mess free. :laugh:

I also have some LED reverse lights I need to install.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Totally agree, just make sure you pick a CC that's in another state if you're going to copy them :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Totally agree, just make sure you pick a CC that's in another state if you're going to copy them :laugh:


Lmfao..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Totally agree, just make sure you pick a CC that's in another state if you're going to copy them :laugh:


That, and don't post pics on the same forum.:laugh:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

romney said:


> Finally got the front and rear aluminum door trim rings installed.


Do the door panels have to come off to install the handle trim rings?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

This.

Long story short, eurocode threw APR stage 2 plus saying that it only avoids CEL from turning on for when I get a high flow CAT - when in fact the entire tune is different (confirmed by APR) and my car has been running like sh*t ever since I got it chipped. I don't have $500-800 bucks for the new DP so this is what I had to do. Now I literally have *straight pipe*.










The excess you see blew out the back after I revved my car


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

nstabl said:


> This.
> 
> Long story short, eurocode threw APR stage 2 plus saying that it only avoids CEL from turning on for when I get a high flow CAT - when in fact the entire tune is different (confirmed by APR) and my car has been running like sh*t ever since I got it chipped. I don't have $500-800 bucks for the new DP so this is what I had to do. Now I literally have *straight pipe*.
> 
> ...


Feel the power now?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Today was a busy day... Washed it. Then did a stud conversion, and then tinted the front turn signals/ reflectors, tomorrow I'll do a ghetto downpipe test, since I am thinking of selling my 42DD. All you need is a spark plug chaser from Advanced, I'll grab the part number tomorow to prevent a CEL on a stock tune.


----------



## cntCCme (May 25, 2011)

*New Vw Owner...09 CC*

















Ordered my vanity plates
Murdered out my taillights
Im Freakin lOVING My New Ride\
Still Way more things to do


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

nstabl said:


> This.
> 
> Long story short, eurocode threw APR stage 2 plus saying that it only avoids CEL from turning on for when I get a high flow CAT - when in fact the entire tune is different (confirmed by APR) and my car has been running like sh*t ever since I got it chipped. I don't have $500-800 bucks for the new DP so this is what I had to do. Now I literally have *straight pipe*.
> 
> ...



i think its time for a sound clip


----------



## EMSJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Key fob windows, tinted corners, wash. Good day so far


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Still lights up clear amber. So no worries about destroying its functionality. Wet sanded with 400 and then 600 grit, followed by one coat of VHT Niteshades.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

just ordered passat door sills and a boost gauge from ecs tuning.....42mm gauge....$15


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

nstabl said:


> Long story short, eurocode threw APR stage 2 plus saying that it only avoids CEL from turning on for when I get a high flow CAT - when in fact the entire tune is different (confirmed by APR) and my car has been running like sh*t ever since I got it chipped. I don't have $500-800 bucks for the new DP so this is what I had to do. Now I literally have *straight pipe*.


Could've just gotten an ebay downpipe for like $150 or so


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> a boost gauge from ecs tuning.....42mm gauge....$15


Doesn't it light up the old indiglo blue though?

Or did they have white?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Doesn't it light up the old indiglo blue though?
> 
> Or did they have white?


to be completely honest....i rather pay $15 and have blue/try to change the bulb color when i get it...then pay $60-$100 to get what i originally wanted....it helps to save for coils as well


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

^^^^^ now i am officially upset. i just got an email saying they are out of stock on the gauge =(

now i have to find another cheap gauge....and it wasnt hard enough finding this one.
still got the door sills and tools to take off all my panels ($15) bucks
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/ES205235/ES517779/


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, this may not please the purest of this thread, but I have real dollars tied up in back orders, so today I did two things while I wait:
1. I washed and waxed the CC
2. I installed the cooler for the sleeping heat soak (garage AC):










Its gonna be so nice to do my mods in comfort this summer!!!


----------



## EMSJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Installed a VF short shifter. Great product. Neuspeed torque insert next


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Still lights up clear amber. So no worries about destroying its functionality. Wet sanded with 400 and then 600 grit, followed by one coat of VHT Niteshades.


Thanx for posting this. I have the same color and wasn't sure how it would look. Its gonna be my next project. Washed and waxed today. Appt for tint next sat. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> to be completely honest....i rather pay $15 and have blue/try to change the bulb color when i get it...then pay $60-$100 to get what i originally wanted....it helps to save for coils as well


Check on here or golfmkv or any of the other VW sites for a cheap used gauge....it probably won't be $15 cheap, but you'd be surprised at how cheap they can go for

You still trying to mount it in the clock spot?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CC Rider said:


> Thanx for posting this. I have the same color and wasn't sure how it would look. Its gonna be my next project. Washed and waxed today. Appt for tint next sat. :thumbup:


I'll give it a quick wash and take better pictures for you.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> I'll give it a quick wash and take better pictures for you.


Cool. I noticed no fogs. I thought all CCs had them??


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

CC Rider said:


> Cool. I noticed no fogs. I thought all CCs had them??


It was more of an option on the 2.0T's. The 3.6 comes Standard with fogs. Some CC's don't even have a sunroof.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

CC Rider said:


> Cool. I noticed no fogs. I thought all CCs had them??


2011+ Sport CC's don't have fogs.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> 2011+ Sport CC's don't have fogs.


Thats just wrong.  all cars should have them.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Finally figured out the red ambient trim lighting, and found a way to photograph it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Trimmed the liners and rolled my fenders in anticipation of my FK's.


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> What do you think of it?


I love it. I previously did it on my Mk5 GTI to the tune of the same results. Much more crisp shifting, smoother throttle response and acceleration, etc. Easily the best $40-50 you will ever spend on a car.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Check on here or golfmkv or any of the other VW sites for a cheap used gauge....it probably won't be $15 cheap, but you'd be surprised at how cheap they can go for
> 
> You still trying to mount it in the clock spot?


yes sir! slowly but surely. i need to find another gauge so if anything comes across your browsing don't hesitate to share =)


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

1) PAGEEE OWNAGEE!

2) so i paid for the amber DRL's project $25 shipped.

3) waiting for my HID adapters to come in today or tomorrow so i can finally install my HID Kit

4) hopefully going to Staten Island to meet "vwaudivim" today to turn off my DRL's ( getting ready for HID kit)

5) just paypaled this guy....$50 shipped 
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146470

i bought his cc passat euro switch :thumbup:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

White LEDS in the interior all installed as well as spending most of yesterday installing my "factory" footwell lights, white which work in concert with the the unlock function to light the interior. Took about 7 hours total in the 90 degree heat. I am pretty anal about installs so neatness really slowed me down. Wiring the rears took the longest. But...its's all tucked in nice and looks great. Not a hard job but very involved if you try to fit the wiring in all the stock looms.

Just received my sing red led modules for ambient lighting of the floor. I'll tie those in with the cig lighter so they are lit when stock ambient lights are on. Wish I had them yesterday since I would have wired it all in together. At least I was smart and pre wires the rear connections for the rear LED's.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

1slow1.8t said:


> 1) PAGEEE OWNAGEE!
> 
> 2) so i paid for the amber DRL's project $25 shipped.


Pardon my ignorance, can you elaborate on this amber DRL project? I'd like to get up to speed on this idea of using the turn signals as DRL.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

liquidonline said:


> Pardon my ignorance, can you elaborate on this amber DRL project? I'd like to get up to speed on this idea of using the turn signals as DRL.


its cool..i dont want to repost so read this thread..you'll see some ideas then mine is on the bottom :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...EM-Euro-Clear-Housing&p=71832983#post71832983


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

EMSJ said:


> Key fob windows, tinted corners, wash. Good day so far


Looking to key fob my windows, do you have the Vag/Com codes i'm told the 2012 is different and nobody has them yet. Please tell me you have them!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Went to a Yakima dealer they said that I cannot put a rack on my CC, there is no fitment and it isn't recommended. Went crap, I love Yakima, oh well I'll check Thule... Guess what the homepage of Thule has on it? My exact CC with a Thule rack on it... Looks like I'm going with Thule.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

The Thule works well! I've had one for awhile. When you put it on, follow the instructions, and pre-install measurements exactley, it will go on MUCH easier than just quessing.
Mike


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sugmag said:


> The Thule works well! I've had one for awhile. When you put it on, follow the instructions, and pre-install measurements exactley, it will go on MUCH easier than just quessing.
> Mike


Good to know. Feel like whoring out some pics? I've got some singles in my wallet.


----------



## tucsonprerunner (Apr 11, 2011)

*Yakima Inquiry*



Aonarch said:


> Went to a Yakima dealer they said that I cannot put a rack on my CC, there is no fitment and it isn't recommended. Went crap, I love Yakima, oh well I'll check Thule... Guess what the homepage of Thule has on it? My exact CC with a Thule rack on it... Looks like I'm going with Thule.


Here's the latest that I received from Yakima...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5290070-Yakima-Roof-rack&highlight=yakima


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

tucsonprerunner said:


> Here's the latest that I received from Yakima...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5290070-Yakima-Roof-rack&highlight=yakima


thanks typical yakimaYakima way to concerned about "saftwy" cough r&d... I'm going with Thule.


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

got my car back from the shop a few days ago, gold coast kit on and shaved rear reflectors. also installed a gti dead pedal but no pics of that yet


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Today I bought it!!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Found out that my CC needs a new wheel bearing. Glad I was able to have them finally properly diagnose it at 35,970 miles before warranty is up. I've only been telling them about a strange vibration in the right front since about 9K.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Found out that my CC needs a new wheel bearing. Glad I was able to have them finally properly diagnose it at 35,970 miles before warranty is up. I've only been telling them about a strange vibration in the right front since about 9K.


 Damn that's close! "I'm sorry, you hit 36,001 miles... Warranty coverage denied!"


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Finalized my plans to drive to AWE and hang out with DCDubbin, FlyTDIGuy and Maloosheek this weekend...


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

Put in Euro Clear turns, new fog light bulbs, debadged the CC and 2.0T emblems, and am in between coats of plasti-dip on the out chrome ring of the front grill.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ViperCC said:


> Put in Euro Clear turns, new fog light bulbs, debadged the CC and 2.0T emblems, and am in between coats of plasti-dip on the out chrome ring of the front grill.


 Nice! I decided to just VHT the stock turns, not being cheap either; I just do not like having anything there. 


















Cell phone pics ftw!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> I love it. I previously did it on my Mk5 GTI to the tune of the same results. Much more crisp shifting, smoother throttle response and acceleration, etc. Easily the best $40-50 you will ever spend on a car.


 How bad are the vibrations? 

I had the Neuspeed, BFI, & Autotech on my MK5....didn't like the vibes I got with them though (reverse being the worst) 

Finally/more recently it looks like they've started offering softer polyurethane though...so hopefully that helps?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Butrball12 said:


> also installed a gti dead pedal but no pics of that yet


 Did it fit right? 
Modification needed or what?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


>


 Paint or plasti-dip? 
Is that the only way to spray it? 

You can't disassemble the shield/grille? 


Also, which FK's did you order btw?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Damn that's close! "I'm sorry, you hit 36,001 miles... Warranty coverage denied!"


 I would have fought that one since it's documented since back at 10K service on all of my service receipts. They "could not replicate, checked out all good".


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

Debadged my Lux Ltd., installed LED license plate lights. Back much cleaner and the LED's are hot


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Picked up my new Mig welder from www.eastwood.com. Very impressed so far. Mostly using it for the 86 BMW 325ES I'm restoring, but will be putting together a homemade intake w/ heatsheild shortly for the CC and exhaust.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Turned 36K


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> How bad are the vibrations?
> 
> I had the Neuspeed, BFI, & Autotech on my MK5....didn't like the vibes I got with them though (reverse being the worst)
> 
> Finally/more recently it looks like they've started offering softer polyurethane though...so hopefully that helps?


 The softer material is way way better. Order an autotech on the phone and make sure you ask for the softer durometer stuff I think its 74-78. 



snobrdrdan said:


> Paint or plasti-dip?
> Is that the only way to spray it?
> 
> You can't disassemble the shield/grille?
> ...


 Plasti-dip, I did take off the VW emblem and the chrome strips along the grill, but that is the easiest/ safest way to do it IMO. 

FK Silverlines for a MKV GLI.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Ween2010 said:


> Turned 36K


 Time to start modding!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Time to start modding!


 Next up is drop with H&R sports! Glad I didnt have them on yet, they might not have agreed to replace my wheel bearing.


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> How bad are the vibrations?
> 
> I had the Neuspeed, BFI, & Autotech on my MK5....didn't like the vibes I got with them though (reverse being the worst)
> 
> Finally/more recently it looks like they've started offering softer polyurethane though...so hopefully that helps?


 I don't notice very much vibration in first, but like you said, it's much more worse while in reverse. It was pretty annoying initially, but after a few days you learn to almost not even notice it. I think it's a fair trade-off.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just hit 20k on my 2009.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Fixed my second rim and replaced my second Cont tire at 6,500 miles.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Had my APR flash removed, and made my car all shiny!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> Had my APR flash removed, and made my car all shiny!


 Do you notice any sluggish behavior. When uninstalling software APR (or whichever company you deal with) installs their "Version" of VW's software. All the proper engine mapping but I've heard that they dull down the car a bit to make you REALLY miss the flash. I know this is prolly BS, but it is true that they don't have official VW software to re-install.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

M


cwwiii said:


> Do you notice any sluggish behavior. When uninstalling software APR (or whichever company you deal with) installs their "Version" of VW's software. All the proper engine mapping but I've heard that they dull down the car a bit to make you REALLY miss the flash. I know this is prolly BS, but it is true that they don't have official VW software to re-install.


 I've heard that too, but I'm almost 100% sure most companies flash the stock file right back in.


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Got it tuesday night, Tinted windows today!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Do you notice any sluggish behavior. When uninstalling software APR (or whichever company you deal with) installs their "Version" of VW's software. All the proper engine mapping but I've heard that they dull down the car a bit to make you REALLY miss the flash. I know this is prolly BS, but it is true that they don't have official VW software to re-install.


 Dunno. It sure feels like a slug. But, meh... Off to AWE in PA in the morning anyway...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Aonarch said:


>


 hahaha thats awesome...esp @ 11:11 too...awesome 

wednesday night was my 2 month anniversary with my 2012 
i broke 5k at the exact 2 month point 8pm 
today is 2months and 2 days and i am at 5190. lol 
im scared...i am only allowed 833 miles a month =x


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Took delivery of some parts today _(suspension refresh kit - if you will)_. Next stop: installing my FK coilovers.  










Current suspension setup: H&R Sport Springs on stock shocks


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Dropped my CC off at AWE...


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> M
> 
> I've heard that too, but I'm almost 100% sure most companies flash the stock file right back in.


 I was under the impression that it was not the VW stock tune, but the tuner's stock tune, which is similar to VW's base tune, but not exact. If you have APR, it'd be "APR stock." If you have Revo, it'd be "Revo stock." 

I say this because my APR stock mode peaks at 13-14psi in 4th+ gear. The stock VW tune did 13 max IIRC. The boost is higher since I have an FSI. 

Edit: I just read what Cliff wrote. That is partially true with some of the tuners. My buddy had the Revo trial on his 2007 FSI GTI and when it went back into "stock" mode, it was actually slower than VW stock. His boost was only at about 11psi IIRC which is lower than the stock FSI boost. Then he got the APR trial and when it went back to stock mode, his car hits about the same levels as my APR stock mode. I just have a full TBE too. I don't know where Unitronic and GIAC fall into since I don't have experience with them. I'm not even sure Unitronic has a stock mode because I know you can't flip between programs like you can with APR through the cruise control or with Revo in the SPS+, or even GIAC with their programmer.


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

Since yall seem to be on in a tuning conversation, I am going to do a little hijacking and ask... If you were to have the CC tuned, is it possible to put back to complete stock for warranty reasons?


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Tinted  finally.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

The5ickne55 said:


> Since yall seem to be on in a tuning conversation, I am going to do a little hijacking and ask... If you were to have the CC tuned, is it possible to put back to complete stock for warranty reasons?


 Yes.


----------



## jsbongerCC (Jan 18, 2011)

Had my car reflashed after the ECU was corrupted by moisture. Also added DRL delete and Auto Window Up/Down with key fob. Thanks for all the help with the VAG-COM on the forums!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Finished coding the odometer tools for 2006-2012 models, LOL. DSG and edc15/16 locations were a bitch on these new ecus. 

Frankie


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jsbongerCC said:


> Had my car reflashed after the ECU was corrupted by moisture. Also added DRL delete and Auto Window Up/Down with key fob. Thanks for all the help with the VAG-COM on the forums!


 Got to seal it with epoxy after flashing.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

started the day with a hand wash 
usps received and quickly (plug and play) installed my cc euro switch 
later on met Dan (de_bklyn) and with Frankie's (vwaudivim) generous help turned off my drl's 
finally, install my 4300k hid kit. a million times better then oem halogen bulbs but a little too bright with no projector in the headlight 




still working on.... 
boost gauge 
led drl's 
rear fogs 
tint tails 3m red 
chrome delete - into grey or black 
grill same color as ^


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Still waiting for my *BLQ's*


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

this was not done today but i have not had a chance to post. 
MKVI R line steering wheel 









DI-NOc carbon fiber trim 









New buttons


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

:laugh: Love the new buttons. Was the wheel P-n-P?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

db1.8t said:


> this was not done today but i have not had a chance to post.
> MKVI R line steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


 {images removed} 

How hard is that to install? I'm tired of getting blinded by sun reflections off of the base around the shifter while I drive. Do they have something other than carbon fiber though? I'm not digging that look for what I'm trying to achieve with my car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Tinted the outsides of the tails. Taped off the center portion where the light shines out. Took 2 hours for prep and 2 minutes to paint :what:.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

liquidonline said:


> {images removed}
> 
> How hard is that to install? I'm tired of getting blinded by sun reflections off of the base around the shifter while I drive. Do they have something other than carbon fiber though? I'm not digging that look for what I'm trying to achieve with my car.


 They have a couple other types. Check out ecstuning or ebay. 

It was not hard. All the trim pulls out and just get the DI-NOC on without any wrinkles, use a heat gun to bend around the corners and trim it up.:laugh:


----------



## kirtap0 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wrapped Corners and Fogs with Oracal


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

liquidonline said:


> {images removed}
> 
> How hard is that to install? I'm tired of getting blinded by sun reflections off of the base around the shifter while I drive. Do they have something other than carbon fiber though? I'm not digging that look for what I'm trying to achieve with my car.


 I'm looking into doing the same thing but with gloss black wrap instead of the CF one. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-an-alternative-to-piano-black-OEM-dash-trim


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

CC Rider said:


> Tinted  finally.


 what percentage is that?


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

error


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Excuse my ****ty cell phone pics but here is how the tails turned out: 










Not 100%, but I can make the, 100% quality once they cure with a pin knife and some wet sanding. 

At the moment I have a 42DD catless down pipe, BSH race intake, resonator and muffler delete, tinted reflectors, and a stud conversion. In the future I'll go stage II Revo and a Gold Coast kit. 

FK's are sitting in customs and I am trying to decide what wheels to get. My brother works for AMG so I am thinking of snagging some of these: 










or


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

kirtap0 said:


> Wrapped Corners and Fogs with Oracal


 
I like it 

¿Do you have leds in the DRL? 

What kind of leds do you have?


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

kirtap0 said:


> Wrapped Corners and Fogs with Oracal


 Are your turns amber wrapped or the clear wrapped and what color do they light up now? I ask because I just night shaded my ambers and they light up red which is a no no  

+1 on the DRL's The leds there look money


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aonarch said:


>


 I like how your taillight came out. I've been thinking of doing the same thing myself instead of paying $400+ for the oem r-line tails. What did you use to tint them?


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> what percentage is that?


 After failing inspection on a previous car i had this done in 40% the legal limit in Massachusetts. All of the inspection stations around this area bust balls for darker. Im not ripping new tint off my car again. This pic in direct sunlight. Second pic indirect light. Not real dark but it helps keep the leather cool.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

bugaudiophile said:


> :laugh: Love the new buttons. Was the wheel P-n-P?


 I was coming from a wheel without the paddle shifters so i had to code with vag-com, just a simple selection for paddles. If you are not adding a wheel with paddle shifters or if you already had them it is PNP.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Aonarch said:


> Excuse my ****ty cell phone pics but here is how the tails turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! I used VHT Nite Shades with one heavy coat. To prep I used alcohol and a lint free towel. I then spent no **** 2 hours taping the centers and then sprayed them with the VHT. Once they cure after 3 days or so I'll very gently wet sand them with some 800 grit, or finer. You really have to wait for them to fully cure before wet sanding.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

08VWR32 said:


> I like how your taillight came out. I've been thinking of doing the same thing myself instead of paying $400+ for the oem r-line tails. What did you use to tint them?


 R-Lines are only like ~$300 from Paul on here www.keffervwparts.com 

BUT tinting is still a lot cheaper though


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

db1.8t said:


> this was not done today but i have not had a chance to post.
> MKVI R line steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


 Trim looks awesome.. Where did you get it?


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

built2prfctn said:


> Trim looks awesome.. Where did you get it?


 
I got it from ecstuning. I ended up needing two sheets of 4'x1' to do the whole dash. I did not do the inserts in the door. I did not really feel like taking off each door panel to remove trim and I did not want to cut the trim and take a chance of damaging my door cards.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Got the rear lip spoiler on (last night) cured overnight easy 3m tape install


----------



## kirtap0 (Feb 3, 2011)

wobvintage3 said:


> Are your turns amber wrapped or the clear wrapped and what color do they light up now? I ask because I just night shaded my ambers and they light up red which is a no no
> 
> +1 on the DRL's The leds there look money


 
Here you can see the turns before wrapping,they still light amber. 










and here are the LED´s 
http://www.benzinfabrik.de/de/led-tagfahrlicht/tfl-vw/smd-led-tagfahrlicht-vw-scirocco/


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

db1.8t said:


>


 What are the benefits? Torq mount right?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

"Installed" the fast from my GTI on the rear cupholder cover during my lunch hour with blu-tack. Car immediately felt meaner and faster.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

liquidonline said:


> "Installed" the fast from my GTI on the rear cupholder cover during my lunch hour with blu-tack. Car immediately felt meaner and faster.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> R-Lines are only like ~$300 from Paul on here www.keffervwparts.com
> 
> BUT tinting is still a lot cheaper though


 Free! :laugh:


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

cwwiii said:


> What are the benefits? Torq mount right?


 Yeah it's a torque insert, you are supposed to get crisper shifts but i have not driven around yet to see how it feels. I had one in my MKV but it caused too much vibration so I took it out. This is softer so that should not be a problem.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

db1.8t said:


> Yeah it's a torque insert, you are supposed to get crisper shifts but i have not driven around yet to see how it feels. I had one in my MKV but it caused too much vibration so I took it out. This is softer so that should not be a problem.


 Crisper shifts and less wheel hop.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Purchased H&R Sport Springs


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Crisper shifts and less wheel hop.


 for my i have the green one.....90a i believe.....90-95% of my wheel hop is gone...i still spin but that's normal..i dont hop anymore...thank god 


this yellow one is softer....the vibration in reverse starting to bug me.....can someone please link me the metal insert for the torque mount insert...it's suppose to be better and cheaper


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> for my i have the green one.....90a i believe.....90-95% of my wheel hop is gone...i still spin but that's normal..i dont hop anymore...thank god
> 
> 
> this yellow one is softer....the vibration in reverse starting to bug me.....can someone please link me the metal insert for the torque mount insert...it's suppose to be better and cheaper


 The hockey puck? 90a is too much I would have gone with a 84a or 86a.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> The hockey puck? 90a is too much I would have gone with a 84a or 86a.


how much is the BSH mount then? Its black and it looks more like a hockey puck than anything...


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Had the windows tinted yesterday, sorry for garage pics weather is boo****inghoo in LA right now.



































Debating getting HPA's DSG Stage 2 Flash this weekend.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> for my i have the green one.....90a i believe.....90-95% of my wheel hop is gone...i still spin but that's normal..i dont hop anymore...thank god
> 
> 
> this yellow one is softer....the vibration in reverse starting to bug me.....can someone please link me the metal insert for the torque mount insert...it's suppose to be better and cheaper


BFI now sells a softer durometer insert. 75 or 78 I believe. HPA sells one I'm looking at.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Had the 20k service done, ordered my r-line bumper, washed the car, and got a price quote on a vinyl install on the roof. Does $150 installed sound like a good price to do the back half of the roof, from the sunroof to the rear-window, wrapped in laminated gloss black 3M Di-Noc?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

08VWR32 said:


> Had the 20k service done, ordered my r-line bumper, washed the car, and got a price quote on a vinyl install on the roof. Does $150 installed sound like a good price to do the back half of the roof, from the sunroof to the rear-window, wrapped in laminated gloss black 3M Di-Noc?


Including the vinyl I guess. I'd just do it myself though.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Including the vinyl I guess. I'd just do it myself though.


It's $96 for the vinyl (30"X43") plus $60 for the install. I'm with you, I try to do as much stuff as I can myself. I would try to tackle this myself, but I've never worked with vinyl before and I really don't think I have the skills, or the patience to do it right. Plus, the place I went to said they should be able to wrap around the rear antenna, so I wouldn't have to drop the headliner to take it off.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

08VWR32 said:


> It's $96 for the vinyl (30"X43") plus $60 for the install. I'm with you, I try to do as much stuff as I can myself. I would try to tackle this myself, but I've never worked with vinyl before and I really don't think I have the skills, or the patience to do it right. Plus, the place I went to said they should be able to wrap around the rear antenna, so I wouldn't have to drop the headliner to take it off.


If they are experienced I'd let them do it. $150 isn't bad.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

08VWR32 said:


> Had the 20k service done, ordered my r-line bumper, washed the car, and got a price quote on a vinyl install on the roof. Does $150 installed sound like a good price to do the back half of the roof, from the sunroof to the rear-window, wrapped in laminated gloss black 3M Di-Noc?


Some guy quoted me almost $400 yesterday for the same thing lol. I laughed in his face.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> HPA sells one I'm looking at.


http://www.hpamotorsport.com/mounts.htm
looks good...huge difference in price but probably worth it if its as good as people say it is


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> can someone please link me the metal insert for the torque mount insert...it's suppose to be better and cheaper


Here ya go man...$20:
http://www.futrellautowerks.com/Autotech-MK56-Motor-Mount-Insert-P12.aspx


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here ya go man...$20:
> http://www.futrellautowerks.com/Autotech-MK56-Motor-Mount-Insert-P12.aspx


thank you...def going to order this....if anyone is interested in my bfi 90a...i have about 2k on it and ill do 25 shipped i guess


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

15% tint all around on my black on black 2012 CC sport


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Back to the top.

Removed my resonator and put back my stock muffler. I need to put on my catless DP, because I can't hear ****.


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

waited to see if the dealer found it yet LOL


----------



## niix (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone know where to get these? I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but I'm new the CCs.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

niix said:


> Anyone know where to get these? I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but I'm new the CCs.


http://www.oemwheelsplus.com


----------



## niix (Apr 11, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> http://www.oemwheelsplus.com


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> http://www.oemwheelsplus.com


I'm guessing these are the audi rims? They are sick,,


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

clean it today


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Installed my FK rear coils today.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Got my DSG flashed up to Stage 2 by the awesome guys from HPA.

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/dsg-stages.htm


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sugmag said:


> Installed my FK rear coils today.


Just the rears? What about fronts? Which model did you go with and how is the drop?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Gotta let us know hwo the dsg stage 2 flash is. Can you do launch control now like it says?


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Gotta let us know hwo the dsg stage 2 flash is. Can you do launch control now like it says?



It's awesome, i would say about 75% of the infamous "sluggishness" is gone. Yes launch control is working in Sport and Triptronic Modes. Up and Down shifts seem alot "smarter" in D as well.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

For those of you who have installed the aluminum pedal set, how difficult would you say it is to install? Can a novice do it at home, or is this a dealer install? TIA


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Added some carbon fiber door sills: 









And a black front emblem to match the rear one:









up next...wash and wax, sparco shift knob and boot intall


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

found out my car is on a truck en route to the dealer!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

djtr said:


> found out my car is on a truck en route to the dealer!


We will believe you for now, but delivery can only be confirmed with pictures!


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

md5mike said:


> It's awesome, i would say about 75% of the infamous "sluggishness" is gone. Yes launch control is working in Sport and Triptronic Modes. Up and Down shifts seem alot "smarter" in D as well.


Sounds good. So does the launch control work well or just spin the crap out of the front wheels? Also what RPM are you launching from?


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Blackhawk878 said:


> Sounds good. So does the launch control work well or just spin the crap out of the front wheels? Also what RPM are you launching from?



I have **** stock tires at the moment so yea they break loose, hell they break loose launching from idle RPM's. I'm in the process of picking what wheels i want to go with and i will most likely wrap them in Potenza RE760 Sports which will fix that. I had them on my B6 A4 and they were the best tires I've ever owned lol.

I'm on stock tach obviously but launch RPMs appear to be just under 4k looks like 3850~


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

SilverSLine, a member here, did some Vag work on my car. Thanx alot my friend.

Windows up/down with remote
Sunroof close with rain sensor


----------



## ixio (Jun 15, 2011)

Only thing I did was pick mine up from the dealership today!!


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

I installed my VW rear emblem reflector, I had this on my 2010 Sport and really liked the way it looked . So when I traded it in for the 2012 Lux Ltd. I ordered one for it but i had to wait. It seems the emblem on the 2012 is not the same so the guy had to get the new emblem to make a template.


----------



## OmnibusX (Aug 20, 2010)

BIG Car meet this weekend so the CC got a cleaning today (going to make a thread with pix and video from the meet)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ixio said:


> Only thing I did was pick mine up from the dealership today!!


Didn't happen unless there are pics to prove it!


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

found out I have to wait until tomorrow to pick mine up from the dealership lol


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

pics, please!
thank you!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

*IC install*

*Many thanks go out to Vortex member Ryan Mills.* He walked us through a flawless APR IC installation today! It took just under 5 hours with a short stop to enjoy some pizza for lunch.

I have more pics and I will do a write up later this weekend or next week.

The only thing I will say for now, is that we did not need to lengthen any hoses :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

jspirate said:


> *Many thanks go out to Vortex member Ryan Mills.* He walked us through a flawless IC installation today! It took just under 5 hours with a short stop to enjoy some pizza for lunch.
> 
> I have more pics and I will do a write up later this weekend or next week.
> 
> The only thing I will say for now, is that we did not need to lengthen any hoses :thumbup:


Would this be the S3 intercooler for the gti that everyone has mentioned?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Would this be the S3 intercooler for the gti that everyone has mentioned?


Sorry, I probably should have mentioned that. This is the APR IC.

I fixed the original post


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Any speed bumps? How did the installation go? Any custom fabrication?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Any speed bumps? How did the installation go? Any custom fabrication?


Speed bumps - Not really. We struggled a little with some of the clips on the bumper cover, but we were just trying to be a little too careful. This was my first VW IC install so I was fairly green. I was lucky enough to be working with someone who knew exactly what he was doing because of his GTI experience (and other stuff). I am fairly sure this was his first CC job, but you couldn't tell.

There was no fabrication of any sort necessary.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Man, my legs are pasty! It was fun today, thanks for letting me work on such a nice ride!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Speed bumps - Not really. We struggled a little with some of the clips on the bumper cover, but we were just trying to be a little too careful. This was my first VW IC install so I was fairly green. I was lucky enough to be working with someone who knew exactly what he was doing because of his GTI experience (and other stuff). I am fairly sure this was his first CC job, but you couldn't tell.
> 
> There was no fabrication of any sort necessary.


Damn... I've been told that this IC would not work without fabrication (lease). Liars!!!

Awesome!

:beer:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Ordered wheels, H&R sport springs... Now I need to decide on tires. 

19" TSW's


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

Im 2 days late posting... but I picked mine up from the dealer.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i ordered clear turns... noooooooooooooo


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Car looks great djtr!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

gotta ask a dump question, is that window tint FACTORY, or did you already get yours tinted within the first two days.

asking as I am very close to ordering and man does your car look awesome


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> gotta ask a dump question, is that window tint FACTORY, or did you already get yours tinted within the first two days.
> 
> asking as I am very close to ordering and man does your car look awesome


Had the dealer do a 20% all around before I took delivery  Peterborough VW is awesome if you are in ontario lol


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hand washed, waxed, dressed, glass cleaned and interior detailed the VR6 4-Motion for Father's Day. And it isn't even my car!

The wife ought to appreciated me a bit more, huh?


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

got any picture of your vr6


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

waiting for my clear Turn Signals


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Got my red 20" mulliner back from paint today. 
And now it is silver with s bit little blue in it. 




















I sold The 9 spoke and both 7 spoke


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

looks good! 

are these the 09 wheels?


edit: just broke 7k :thumbup:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> djtr said:
> 
> 
> > Im 2 days late posting... but I picked mine up from the dealer.
> ...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

djtr said:


> Had the dealer do a 20% all around before I took delivery  Peterborough VW is awesome if you are in ontario lol


20% tint looks really good!! :thumbup:


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

Yup they are the Spa wheels. but they are stock on the 2011 sportline  I am hunting for interlagos but around here everyone thinks they are minted in gold :S


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Blacked out the Roof 
Euro plate arrived


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

md5mike said:


> Blacked out the Roof
> Euro plate arrived


can u get some pics outside and farther away from the car. i was thinking of doing this but didnt know what it would look like. i have a white cc also.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

md5mike said:


> Blacked out the Roof
> Euro plate arrived


Looks good:thumbup: Did you have it painted or did you use vinyl? How about the rear antenna; did you take it off or just go around it?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

md5mike said:


> Blacked out the Roof
> Euro plate arrived


Nice!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

*Busy week for the CC!*

I need to send out some double thanks to Ryan Mills (vortex member) for helping me out a BUNCH this week.

Starting a week ago, he walked us through a perfectly flawless APR IC installation and then last night we installed the Eurojet downpipe on my CC. All I can say is WOW! There in not a negative word I could find to describe the effort that Ryan put in. It was an absolute blast :thumbup: 

Here are some pics:












































^^^ eeek, cell phone picture



















The Eurojet DP is flat out gorgeous! The bad news is that it is NOT a perfect fit for the CC. We got it in with some nice engineering ideas from Ryan, but its not exactly EOM pretty. I think we may do some nicer engineering and when we do I will remember to bring my camera so that I can share what fitment issues the DP does have.

As soon as my wife is talking to me again, I will see if I can get some sound clips. I am running an OEM cat-back and that coupled with the DP is just abut perfect for my taste :thumbup:


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Before:
17x7.5 Passat wheels with 235/45/17 









After:
18x8 OEM audi A6 Speedlines with 245/40/18









I know it's kind off a bland wheel choice but I've been wanting a set for over 2 years now, and was able to score these locally for $450 with new tires! Up next will be the lowering. Most likely MKV H&R Super Sports.

Mike


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

*exhaust note*

Cell phone audio of the Eurojet downpipe that was installed today/last night. This is the DP with OEM cat-back:

CC Exhaust with Eurojet DP from Scott on Vimeo.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

18x8 OEM audi A6 Speedlines with 245/40/18










:thumbup: Looks good


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

@jspirate - nice im jealous  gotta get that IC for me lol.



@everyone - Dropped her off at the body shop Friday afternoon. Some bastard backed into the car while it was parked and punch a hole in the front bumper so I'm having that replaced or repaired whichever the shop owner (have done custom work with him in the past so i trust him) feels is best.

Their also going to flat black out the front upper grill, the rear VW emblem. Debadge the rear, smoke the tails and the front turns. 

I had originally had the roof done in vinyl and it looks ****ing awesome from far away and up to about 4-5ft away but once you get close its not perfect and the random guy did a terrible job at cutting around the antenna so having them redo that as well.

I'll do a wash and wax when it's done and get you guys some nice pics  I just need to find some wheels now  lol


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*finely.*

Got my H&R ultralow on the car and painted the mulliner in silver with a little blue in.

back - all the way down.
front - 1,5 cm to the bottom










More pitcure will come.


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks good man.:thumbup:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

djtr said:


> yup they are the spa wheels. But they are stock on the 2011 sportline  i am hunting for interlagos but around here everyone thinks they are minted in gold :
> 
> eBay has great deals on interlagos Repos.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Installed my Sparco shift knob and boot:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Installed my Sparco shift knob and boot:


Did that hair in the drink holder come with the shift knob?

LOL, sorry! :laugh:

eace:eace:eace:


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

*Laser Interceptor Installation*

Finally got my LI's installed. Was pretty cool, two guys who I just met from ECCTG installed and brought about 7 different Lidar guns with them to make sure they were optimal and we couldnt get any punch throughs and all JTG's  Didnt charge me a penny and wouldnt even take gas or toll money, really nice guys and enthusiasts. Now just to get these damn LED DRL's installed.




























Frankie


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Finally got my LI's installed. Was pretty cool, two guys who I just met from ECCTG installed and brought about 7 different Lidar guns with them to make sure they were optimal and we couldnt get any punch throughs and all JTG's  Didnt charge me a penny and wouldnt even take gas or toll money, really nice guys and enthusiasts. Now just to get these damn LED DRL's installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry man but that install looks like ass, sticking them under the rear tailights and sticking out from the front grill?? They are made to be mounted stealth.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd have gone for a less conspicuous unit. These seem to be visible from like a mile away...(no pun intended)....lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> I'd have gone for a less conspicuous unit. These seem to be visible from like a mile away...(no pun intended)....lol.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


In all my other cars I've had them in much more conspicous place, in fact the first install we did that day were in more conspicous places, we tested them with the guns and got punch throughs non stop. You can put them in more conspicous places but your results are gonna be less than desirable. Come to one of the events with us and check the results for yourself when we shoot you with multiple guns and get punchthrough each time, lol.

Frankie


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Was at a VW/Audi meeting to day, one picture.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

mrfreeze cc said:


> Sorry man but that install looks like ass, sticking them under the rear tailights and sticking out from the front grill?? They are made to be mounted stealth.


No there not mean to be mounted stealthty, in fact the laser range is rather small. When aiming at a car they aim either at your headlights, or rear tailights. It's a shame people like you have no idea how lidar works or jammers for that matter.

Frankie


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Install looks like ass. 

*Laser
*Radar


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


x2 :laugh:


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Did that hair in the drink holder come with the shift knob?
> 
> LOL, sorry! :laugh:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


My dog is in my car alot....I :heart: the way thats what you commented on bc thats why we are all in this forum. So I suppose what I did to my CC today was add a super sweet piece of dog hair. Hope you guys like it :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> My dog is in my car alot....I :heart: the way thats what you commented on bc thats why we are all in this forum. So I suppose what I did to my CC today was add a super sweet piece of dog hair. Hope you guys like it :laugh::laugh::laugh:


As long as they aren't pubes its all good.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Install looks like ass.
> 
> *Laser
> *Radar


And thats why I JTG the gun all the time and people like you get punchthrough and tickets repeatedly because the 1000 dollars you spent on jammers are useless, lol. Why dont you come to one of our meetings or they have them out by you and see how useless your jammers really are, LOL. If you bothered to read my post you would see I actually installed them stealthy to begin with and got punch through at hundreds of feet away, now im JTG all the way up till about 5 feet.

Frankie


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Generally the more pleasing to the eye something is the less functional it is.


just sayin..


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

md5mike said:


> Generally the more pleasing to the eye something is the less functional it is.
> 
> 
> just sayin..


all kinds of dirty things this can apply to...

(couldn't help it!)


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

ptfern said:


>



Look's nice where did you get the wheel? How are the paddles?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vwaudivim said:


> And thats why I JTG the gun all the time and people like you get punchthrough and tickets repeatedly because the 1000 dollars you spent on jammers are useless, lol. Why dont you come to one of our meetings or they have them out by you and see how useless your jammers really are, LOL. If you bothered to read my post you would see I actually installed them stealthy to begin with and got punch through at hundreds of feet away, now im JTG all the way up till about 5 feet.
> 
> Frankie


Or you could just not speed. That works too.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello fellas!
Just wanted to let everyone know that I work for Union VW and I'm a huge vw enthusiast, click on the link in my signature to my build thread to see my mk6 gti. If anyone is in the market for a VW, let me know! I'll be more than happy to help out and not give bunch of bs to anyone like all other dealers do. PMs are welcomed or i can be reached at 908-687-8000 ext. 2815 (Russell Oliynyk)

If you know anyone that wants a VW, let me know! If I make a deal with them, I'll PayPal you a lil something in return 

2012 CC R-Line


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> No there not mean to be mounted stealthty, in fact the laser range is rather small. When aiming at a car they aim either at your headlights, or rear tailights. It's a shame people like you have no idea how lidar works or jammers for that matter.
> 
> Frankie


LIDAR (Light Detection And Ranging, also LADAR) is an optical remote sensing technology that can measure the distance to, or other properties of a target by illuminating the target with light, often using pulses from a laser.
Your right and wrong about where a LEO aims laser. the first place would be is the front tag are surrounding area, then headlights, then chrome strip areas, for the rear would be rear tag, then tail lights, then trunk lid area.
I know what it is and how it works, however Iv'e seen many installs over the yrs that are semi stealth and look more appealing to the eyes thens yours with no problems jamming laser. The LI's you have mounted yes maybe the work awesome for you , but then again I don't travel 100mph everywhere I go.
Also before you speak out of context and claim I have no idea what im talking about, iv'e been following/reading the radardector.net website for a few yrs reading and seeing what works and what doesn't.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have never been a fan of these detectors/jammers. They give the user IMHO some false sense of security while at the same time endangering other road users. Left to me, they should be outright illegal. My .02.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> I have never been a fan of these detectors/jammers. They give the user IMHO some false sense of security while at the same time endangering other road users. Left to me, they should be outright illegal. My .02.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


They are in about 7 states.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Installed H&R RSB.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

mrfreeze cc said:


> LIDAR (Light Detection And Ranging, also LADAR) is an optical remote sensing technology that can measure the distance to, or other properties of a target by illuminating the target with light, often using pulses from a laser.
> Your right and wrong about where a LEO aims laser. the first place would be is the front tag are surrounding area, then headlights, then chrome strip areas, for the rear would be rear tag, then tail lights, then trunk lid area.
> I know what it is and how it works, however Iv'e seen many installs over the yrs that are semi stealth and look more appealing to the eyes thens yours with no problems jamming laser. The LI's you have mounted yes maybe the work awesome for you , but then again I don't travel 100mph everywhere I go.
> Also before you speak out of context and claim I have no idea what im talking about, iv'e been following/reading the radardector.net website for a few yrs reading and seeing what works and what doesn't.


If thats so why don't you ask cliff about the install? See what he thinks of your suggestions?

Frankie


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Washed some ash off of my windshield and trunk.


----------



## cntCCme (May 25, 2011)

*Got My Clear Turn Signals in Today!!!!!!!*

Just Got My Clear Turn Signals In Today.... Cant Wait To Throw Them On 
my Car... Pics Coming Soon!!! :laugh:


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

cntCCme said:


> Just Got My Clear Turn Signals In Today.... Cant Wait To Throw Them On
> my Car... Pics Coming Soon!!! :laugh:



"cntCCme" lol nice name 




db1.8t said:


> Installed H&R RSB.


Those look pretty similar from that angle what the new one is what 24mm? what was stock?


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

md5mike said:


> "cntCCme" lol nice name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is 22mm. I have read different posts with different stock diameters. I have heard 20mm or 22mm. From comparing them it looked like stock was 20mm. Even if they are the same diameter the H&R is a solid bar and had two firmness settings. I have not been able to really put it to the test yet but the little driving I have done sure feels like the car stays flatter in turns.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

ok I didn't do anything today to my CC but my dealer has been for the past one week. They are replacing the Mechatronics unit for my DSG and I will hopefully get it today. I miss my CC.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

praneetloke said:


> ok I didn't do anything today to my CC but my dealer has been for the past one week. They are replacing the Mechatronics unit for my DSG and I will hopefully get it today. I miss my CC.


I've got to drop mine off again... Cruise control does not want to work. 2012 CC only 5 weeks old.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Got the car back from the body shop with the new R-line bumper on.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

*got some tracking numbers!!!!!*

got tracking numbers for my oem projectors, and ballasts.:beer:


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

CopperTopGTI said:


> got tracking numbers for my oem projectors, and ballasts.:beer:


speaking of which... someone needs to make black housings for us.. i don't feel like joey modding :banghead:


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

08VWR32 said:


> Got the car back from the body shop with the new R-line bumper on.


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally got the clear turns!


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

R-line bumper
Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

gooood R-Line bumper.

Doesn't that leave the sides a bit lonely? :laugh:


----------



## cntCCme (May 25, 2011)

That R-line Bumper looks Sick!!! Great Job:thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

My 19x8 ET35 Rotiform BLQ's machined come tomorrow!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> My 19x8 ET35 Rotiform BLQ's machined come tomorrow!


guess I need to get new wheels since everybody are getting these now.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Set up an appointment to have my H&R Sports installed. :thumbup:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Drove it for the first time


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

rabbit07 said:


> guess I need to get new wheels since everybody are getting these now.


Yeah but how many people you personally know or see in person? I mean I know they're out there but I've only seen one car in person in public just cruising so I like my odds.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Epence said:


> gooood R-Line bumper.
> 
> Doesn't that leave the sides a bit lonely? :laugh:


Don't worry. They'll be coming soon. I hoping that I'll be lucky and find someone selling a set at Waterfest.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Officially registered for Waterfest tonight. Gonna run the 1/4 mile saturday and show (what little I've done so far) on sunday. Interested to see what kinda numbers my VR6's gonna lay down.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Going to summarize my last two weeks because I am happy about the results:
6-17-11 - Installed APR intercooler
6-23-11 - Installed the Eurojet downpipe
6-29-11 - Installed clear turns
6-30-11 - Installed the Carbino intake

I've had a 42DD O2 spacer on back-order for 3 weeks now and it I really look forward to it coming in. My Stage OEM is making my dash WAY to bright and the word on the street is that there will be no software fix for it anytime soon :facepalm:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

08VWR32 said:


> Officially registered for Waterfest tonight. Gonna run the 1/4 mile saturday and show (what little I've done so far) on sunday. Interested to see what kinda numbers my VR6's gonna lay down.


good stuff.

Also, is your cc lowered? or maybe it's the R-Line bumper effect.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Gave the CC her first oil changed. Used 5W-30 instead of 5W-40 should I be worried? I am at 6100 miles.

Tire rotation tomorrow since I am on 19's. Ordered H&R Rear Sway Bar


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Epence said:


> good stuff.
> 
> Also, is your cc lowered? or maybe it's the R-Line bumper effect.


Yeah, I'm running H&R sport springs. It's about an 1.5" lower all around. The R-line bumper obviously helps the lowered look even more


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

Frankie (vwaudivim) did Vag-Com windows and sunroof and rain sensing for me. Frankie your the man.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

meccausa said:


> Gave the CC her first oil changed. Used 5W-30 instead of 5W-40 should I be worried? I am at 6100 miles.
> 
> Tire rotation tomorrow since I am on 19's. Ordered H&R Rear Sway Bar


Why did you not use the recommended oil?


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

tdub57 said:


> Frankie (vwaudivim) did Vag-Com windows and sunroof and rain sensing for me. Frankie your the man.



Frankie need's to live in SoCal


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Why did you not use the recommended oil?


The shop looked up what oil we should use and the computer told him to use 5w-30. Should I worry?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Spent the last day claying, polishing, and applying 3 coats of Zaino. Crappy cell pic but the results are amazing.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Having a Magnaflow muffler installed right now. Keeping the resonator until I see how it sounds....

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

meccausa said:


> The shop looked up what oil we should use and the computer told him to use 5w-30. Should I worry?


My VW shop parts guy recommended Castrol Syntec 5W-40.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Wheeeeeee, my two week run is complete!
6-17-11 - Installed APR intercooler
6-23-11 - Installed the Eurojet downpipe
6-29-11 - Installed clear turns
6-30-11 - Installed the Carbino intake
*7-1-11 - Installed larger subrame bolts*


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

nixqik1 said:


> Having a Magnaflow muffler installed right now. Keeping the resonator until I see how it sounds....
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Having the resonator cut out, it sounded the same as stock. Suitcase muffler and giant resonator must weigh 40 lbs! I'll try to get a sound clip up later...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Ordered a new set of wheels.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Back from the shop.









*Smoked Whole Upper Grill & Tinted Fogs*









*Smoked Emblem & Tinted Tails*




Next Phase is Joey Mod Healights, Replace Turns /w Tinted LED's, Delete DRL,
After that I will be removing the vinyl from the roof and painting it Liquid Black
as well as shaving the chrome strip around the doors and rear bumper.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds great with the resonator removed, I think it looks pretty good too.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

jspirate said:


> Wheeeeeee, my two week run is complete!
> 6-17-11 - Installed APR intercooler
> 6-23-11 - Installed the Eurojet downpipe
> 6-29-11 - Installed clear turns
> ...


Great list of mods, very interested in what you did, looking to do (some of) the same. Do you notice power improvements or driveability changes with those mods on stock ECU programming?

How's the car sound with intake/downpipe?

Also, VERY interested in subframe bolts you installed turns out, will likely do the same. Mine's got 12000 km's and it's already starting to creak like my GTI did, except I didn't run into the subframe thing on my GTI until about 40-45k km's. Can you share details on what you did, and how easy it is to do at home with just the run of the mill set of tools?

Thanks


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

So I'm on vacation right now in LA (Hollywood) for two weeks and holy crap there are so many CC's!! I haven't seen any modded so far but they're everywhere. 

Back home in Chicago I rarely see any. I mean a few here and there. 

Back on topic. Just got these in the mail.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Towed it into the dealer with a dead CCM, lol. Well not dead, just somehow unprogrammed. Hence, since they decided to put the immo inside of there my car wont start and since its unprogrammed I couldnt login and turn off the immo either, UGH!!

Frankie


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Had the windows programmed to the key fob so I can roll them up and down with the remote.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

liquidonline said:


> Do you notice power improvements or driveability changes with those mods on stock ECU programming?
> 
> How's the car sound with intake/downpipe?


The car's power has changed and while its not really slap you in the face different (I hear the tune is like that), it is easily noticeable. Really the best way to describe it is that everything just works better. The turbo spools a little quicker, the midrange pull (I assume torque) is improved and the engine just seems happy. When you add the improved hot weather performance that the IC adds, it makes for a car that is much more fun to drive. 

As for sound... I had planned to get the 3" Jetex catback when it comes out, but I am in a real quandary now. The sound I got with the downpipe is what I want. Its barely any louder than stock and when cruising down the highway at 75 mph it sounds pretty much just like the OEM setup. From a standstill at WOT I can hear more feedback and its really decent sounding. Its a 4 cylinder and there is no comparing that to more cylinders, but it doesn't sound raspy or anything like that. Its a nice sound which has changed a tad since I first put the DP on. Its relatively quiet, yet gives me almost all the feedback I want. To give you a feel for sound level... when the windows are down and I am going over 50 mph with WOT, I really don't hear the engine much at all. The wind noise is greater. My wife said at first she didn't notice any difference, but now she think she can. LOL, it totally different, but she doesn't know what she is listening to. She just listens for loudness and nothing more.


*Jspirate dons flame suit* --> Its my favorite sounding 4 cylinder I've heard yet :beer:




liquidonline said:


> Also, VERY interested in subframe bolts you installed turns out, will likely do the same. Mine's got 12000 km's and it's already starting to creak like my GTI did, except I didn't run into the subframe thing on my GTI until about 40-45k km's. Can you share details on what you did, and how easy it is to do at home with just the run of the mill set of tools?


You can handle the subframe bolts yourself. I had a friend help me because I thought a trorque wrench was key. He has done the same thing to his GTI and helped others and we really didn't torque to an exact spec (I think its 85 lbs and a quarter turn), we just tightened em as good as we could. We checked one and we know that our best was greater than 85 lbs.

I ordered the bolts from ECS and we basically followed what ECS video says even though my buddy didn't know the video existed. We put the CC on ramps and then used a jack to get a little extra lift while still leaving the front wheels in decent contact with the ramps.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Suspension/OEM/Subframe/ES2102460/

Happy to provide any feedback I can :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for this info. At what mileage are you supposed to install these subframe bolts? It appears IMHO this depends on a variety of factors (age of vehicle, driving habits, etc)



jspirate said:


> The car's power has changed and while its not really slap you in the face different (I hear the tune is like that), it is easily noticeable. Really the best way to describe it is that everything just works better. The turbo spools a little quicker, the midrange pull (I assume torque) is improved and the engine just seems happy. When you add the improved hot weather performance that the IC adds, it makes for a car that is much more fun to drive.
> 
> As for sound... I had planned to get the 3" Jetex catback when it comes out, but I am in a real quandary now. The sound I got with the downpipe is what I want. Its barely any louder than stock and when cruising down the highway at 75 mph it sounds pretty much just like the OEM setup. From a standstill at WOT I can hear more feedback and its really decent sounding. Its a 4 cylinder and there is no comparing that to more cylinders, but it doesn't sound raspy or anything like that. Its a nice sound which has changed a tad since I first put the DP on. Its relatively quiet, yet gives me almost all the feedback I want. To give you a feel for sound level... when the windows are down and I am going over 50 mph with WOT, I really don't hear the engine much at all. The wind noise is greater. My wife said at first she didn't notice any difference, but now she think she can. LOL, it totally different, but she doesn't know what she is listening to. She just listens for loudness and nothing more.
> 
> ...




Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Neuspeed short shifter kit for 2k10 vx cc sport, wow what a difference

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Thanks for this info. At what mileage are you supposed to install these subframe bolts? It appears IMHO this depends on a variety of factors (age of vehicle, driving habits, etc)


I don't know when you are supposed to have this sort of thing happen. Like you said, vehicle age, driving habits and possible ambient temps play a role in it all. Last week on a really hot day I went for a "spirited" drive that lasted about an hour. During that time I had what I thought to be the subframe shift sound 3 times. So, I ordered the bolts and installed them. I am very doubtful that my OEM bolts were at the spec'd torque as they backed out with little effort. As such, I probably could have gotten away with just tightening the OEM bolts, but I went ahead and replaced em. I haven't heard any such sounds yet, but its only been 24 hours 

I have 2970 miles on my CC.

BTW... nice join date


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jspirate said:


> BTW... nice join date


Noobs.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Noobs.


Well, when I get to be a veteran like you, the first thing I am gonna do is start calling my CC a "4 door coupè." :laugh:

eace:


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> My VW shop parts guy recommended Castrol Syntec 5W-40.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


My oil cap says Castrol recommended. I use Syntec 5W-40


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> ....I probably could have gotten away with just tightening the OEM bolts, but I went ahead and replaced em. I haven't heard any such sounds yet, but its only been 24 hours
> 
> I have 2970 miles on my CC.
> 
> BTW... nice join date


Yup, nice join date...lol. 
My CC has just under 2500 miles; I have been considering going in to my VW dealership for a "routine nuts & bolts tightening" appointment moreso since I just put 400+ miles during an out-of-state trip plus I think I hear occassional rattles when I go over little potholes. Maybe my ears playing tricks on me? Anyway, I will watch it for a while.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Well, when I get to be a veteran like you, the first thing I am gonna do is start calling my CC a "4 door coupè." :laugh:
> 
> eace:


2003 join date this guy. 

Lol its a joke. Hence the accent over the e.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed the BFI Stage 1 insert I gotfrom HS Tuning.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, over the week i got:


APR stage 1 tune from the good guys at Goodspeed performance in Scottsdale AZ
Neuspeed Short SHift Kit
WHeels tires from OEMWHEELSPLUS
STs from fifteen52











Will be busy today and tomorrow!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

bordercitymadman said:


> Ok, over the week i got:
> 
> 
> APR stage 1 tune from the good guys at Goodspeed performance in Scottsdale AZ
> ...


Are those 19's? Will like to see how they fit.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Are those 19's? Will like to see how they fit.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


19s et35 8.5 wide wrapped in FK452s


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

How important are the non-existent hub rings!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:
I opened up the second box where the other pair of tire/wheels were, hoping to see them there. NOT THERE!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

bordercitymadman said:


> How important are the non-existent hub rings!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:
> I opened up the second box where the other pair of tire/wheels were, hoping to see them there. NOT THERE!


I actually emailed oemwheelsplus a while back about these wheels; they said the wheels are usually shipped with everything you need for installation. You may want to verify from them.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

bordercitymadman said:


> 19s et35 8.5 wide wrapped in FK452s


225/35?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

You might get a vibration anywhere from 50-70mph without the hubcentric rings. If oemwheels doesn't send them you can find them all over ebay.

INstalled my Stage 2 BFI torque mount, pretty cool I must say.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

you will need hub rings,if your wheels arent 57.1!
unless you do stud conversion..

plastic will work,but aluminum is best..


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I actually prefer the plastic, you don't get any degradation of the metals. The aluminum will crud up over time from road salt and seize to the hub.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> 225/35?


235/35s


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

sugmag said:


> I actually prefer the plastic, you don't get any degradation of the metals. The aluminum will crud up over time from road salt and seize to the hub.


Road salt? in El Paso Texas!?!?!?! Man it never rains here, it surely never snows either.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

black11 said:


> you will need hub rings,if your wheels arent 57.1!
> unless you do stud conversion..
> 
> plastic will work,but aluminum is best..


Stud conversion ey? That sounds enticing, so i can do away with hub rings if i go with studs? do we all feel the same about this?


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> I actually emailed oemwheelsplus a while back about these wheels; they said the wheels are usually shipped with everything you need for installation. You may want to verify from them.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


They told me the same thing, they did everything, even swaped out the audi cap with the VW cap, but forgot the rings


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

bordercitymadman said:


> Stud conversion ey? That sounds enticing, so i can do away with hub rings if i go with studs? do we all feel the same about this?


Studs are easier for putting the wheel on, not really sure if they are worth it though.


----------



## cntCCme (May 25, 2011)

*Clear Corner Pics!!!*









The Car looks Way Better With the Euro Coners IMO


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally tinted turn signal, some imperfection, will touch up/redo later on.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

jspirate said:


> You can handle the subframe bolts yourself. I had a friend help me because I thought a trorque wrench was key. He has done the same thing to his GTI and helped others and we really didn't torque to an exact spec (I think its 85 lbs and a quarter turn), we just tightened em as good as we could. We checked one and we know that our best was greater than 85 lbs.
> 
> I ordered the bolts from ECS and we basically followed what ECS video says even though my buddy didn't know the video existed. We put the CC on ramps and then used a jack to get a little extra lift while still leaving the front wheels in decent contact with the ramps.
> 
> ...






i ordered these bolts last weekend..i hear the cling on occiation esp moving quickly in reverse....ecs said they are the same for passat as to a mk5 so i figured they would work for us too....is the install the same as video?


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Did my first oil change at 5200 miles and put in the ECS magnetic drain plug.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

nixqik1 said:


> Sounds great with the resonator removed, I think it looks pretty good too.


Can we get a sound clip please??


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

2 of these bad boys showed up at my house today.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Drove the parkway today.


































H&R coil-overs arrived today finally... Only if I had time to install them, lots of catch up to do at work.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Last night I put it back to stock. For good. I didn't have any problems with the coils or money problems or anything like that. I wouldn't be able to get into my new parking garage come August if I was even remotely low, so off they went.

Within the next couple of hours the coilovers and porka wheels are getting picked up. Wheels are going on a B7 A4, coils are going on an A3.


As if you guys needed another reminder of why you should drop your cars.....









The ride is smoother now, yes, but I'm having trouble dealing with the fact that the stock suspension feels like it's made of mashed potatoes and looks like.... well.... :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

This morning I was informed I have a slightly bent rim :banghead: when I brought the CC in for rebalancing of the wheels.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

meccausa said:


> This morning I was informed I have a slightly bent rim :banghead: when I brought the CC in for rebalancing of the wheels.



Any vibraton?


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

08VWR32 said:


> 2 of these bad boys showed up at my house today.




Video / sound clips required


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

MBH said:


> Last night I put it back to stock. For good.


Hi MBH, I just wanted to make sure that http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxmbh427xx/5113704094/sizes/l/in/photostream/ ISN'T (is NOT) the car that you put back to stock. Please confirm.

Thank you

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Any vibraton?


Had vibrations at 80 mph before rebalancing. Shop guy said it might be solved by the weights. Haven't had a chance to take it up to 80 yet, will find out tonight.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

nstabl said:


> Hi MBH, I just wanted to make sure that http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxmbh427xx/5113704094/sizes/l/in/photostream/ ISN'T (is NOT) the car that you put back to stock. Please confirm.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


haha yeah, sorry to say it is back to OEM now. Wheels and ksports have already been sold as well, so hopefully nobody had their hopes up to snag em from me.




























I can hardly tell the difference :facepalm:


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Got some more things in the mail today


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

*Got a little lower*

Heres some bad pictures of my CC on H&R Sports :beer:


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Put rotiform BLQ's on the car, didn't like them that much put the stockers back on until my new set of rims get here.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CopperTopGTI said:


> Heres some bad pictures of my CC on H&R Sports :beer:


Very nice


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

08VWR32 said:


> Got some more things in the mail today


Ohhhhh, gotta have that gas cap! More info please!

Edit: errr, you know what I mean


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

CopperTopGTI said:


> Heres some bad pictures of my CC on H&R Sports


Looks great. Can't wait to get mine on. Had an appointment over weekend and had to cancel.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love my R8 oil and coolant caps.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

At the dealership having the black plastic piece between rear window and trunk lid replaced. Doing it under warranty, which is cool.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

rabbit07 said:


> I love my R8 oil and coolant caps.


Nice! I'm gonna try to find the coolant cap at waterfest. Did you have to modify the cap to get it to fit straight? I don't know if its the same on the 2.0T as it is the VR6, but mine sat 3/4 sideways. Had to follow this mod http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4351398 to get it to sit right. Not hard, but I was a little worried about hacking up a $50 part. Took about an hour but it was worth it and looks sweet.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

nixqik1 said:


> At the dealership having the black plastic piece between rear window and trunk lid replaced. Doing it under warranty, which is cool.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


So, service manager tells me it will take an hour. I decide to wait it out, and somewhere into hour 2, decide to see what's up. Dude says 30 minutes more. I ask the girl at the counter to check it out 30 minutes later, and she comes back and says an hour longer! At this point I'm pissed, but not as pissed as my wife who is home with our newborn. I have her pick me up, and she is so farked off we don't even talk the ride home, nor does she laugh at my sweet impromtu dance to Funky Town. Two hours later the phone rings, car is done, BUT, when they peeled the "protective" plastic off the new piece, it is all scratched to hell! I am rage face...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

nixqik1 said:


> So, service manager tells me it will take an hour. I decide to wait it out, and somewhere into hour 2, decide to see what's up. Dude says 30 minutes more. I ask the girl at the counter to check it out 30 minutes later, and she comes back and says an hour longer! At this point I'm pissed, but not as pissed as my wife who is home with our newborn. I have her pick me up, and she is so farked off we don't even talk the ride home, nor does she laugh at my sweet impromtu dance to Funky Town. Two hours later the phone rings, car is done, BUT, when they peeled the "protective" plastic off the new piece, it is all scratched to hell! I am rage face...
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


As a shop foreman i apologize for your experience, but as a shop foreman ill also say Never Wait for more than an oil change. Murphy's law always kicks in:beer:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

CopperTopGTI said:


> As a shop foreman i apologize for your experience, but as a shop foreman ill also say Never Wait for more than an oil change. Murphy's law always kicks in:beer:


You're right, and I know better. Only reason it bothered me is the wife being out for blood. Wait, that's the only reason anything ever bothers me! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Installed Euro switch and ran wiring for dual rear fog lights. Also installed blue aspherical mirrors.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

db1.8t said:


> Installed Euro switch and ran wiring for dual rear fog lights. Also installed blue aspherical mirrors.


Where'd you get the blue ones? All I could find were the clear ones.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to get mine on. Had an appointment over weekend and had to cancel.


Still haven't put them on?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bordercitymadman said:


> STs from fifteen52


How much did you pay for them?

Also....FYI.....go all the way down in the front with them. Just a half turn up from the collar resting on the sway bar link bracket (just so it's not resting on it)

And for the rears....go all the way down (collar snugged all the way down on the perch)
I tried it with no perches at first, but it was too low IMO (reverse rake)

Nice coils though


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

cwwiii said:


> Where'd you get the blue ones? All I could find were the clear ones.


vaglink.com the blue ones are not OEM but they seem like good quality. I was ordering my euro switch and figured I would give the mirrors a try. So far I really like them, they have eliminated any blind spots I had before.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Finally installed my LED DRL's from JLC. Not sure if I have a faulty resistor or sometihng, i have the bulb light out but everything is functioning perfect. Tried clearing DTC, that didnt work. After like 10 minutes of driving the warning light went off, then came back on. Very strange I'll have to check some more coding.

Frankie


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> How much did you pay for them?
> 
> Also....FYI.....go all the way down in the front with them. Just a half turn up from the collar resting on the sway bar link bracket (just so it's not resting on it)
> 
> ...


I got a great deal from these guys, let me just say they can match and beat prices. I'm uber excited, but i haven't installed them yet, no time  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Finally installed my LED DRL's from JLC. Not sure if I have a faulty resistor or sometihng, i have the bulb light out but everything is functioning perfect. Tried clearing DTC, that didnt work. After like 10 minutes of driving the warning light went off, then came back on. Very strange I'll have to check some more coding.
> 
> Frankie


Any pics?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Gonna post them up in a few. Not so sure how I feel about them, I mean they def look better than the stock ones, even just in clear. I dunno, the guy i got them from did put that protective crap on it, maybe thats making it look dull. I feel like it has a dull look to it, Im gonna go remove that protective 3m film as its annoying me. off I go lol

Frankie


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just been thinking about removing my window tint. I like the privacy (it's only 35%) but I do like the look of a lowered car with wheels without tints. IDK I'm on the fence here.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Just been thinking about removing my window tint. I like the privacy (it's only 35%) but I do like the look of a lowered car with wheels without tints. IDK I'm on the fence here.


 Not sure how untinted windows make a car look better when lowered? :screwy: If anything, tinted windows give a much cleaner look to the car in general in my opinion.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Not sure how untinted windows make a car look better when lowered? :screwy: If anything, tinted windows give a much cleaner look to the car in general in my opinion.


 +1. Couldn't agree more. I have 35% tint, wishing I had done 20%. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> +1. Couldn't agree more. I have 35% tint, wishing I had done 20%.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


 You agree with me, I agree with you. Wish I had done 20% as well. :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Ween2010 said:


> Not sure how untinted windows make a car look better when lowered? :screwy: If anything, tinted windows give a much cleaner look to the car in general in my opinion.


 Take a look at Dion's CC and I've seen plenty of slammed Jettas, GTI's and they look good either way. 

I know the CC is a luxury sedan and I do think they look great with window tint. I'm just seeing some out here in LA lowered on wheels with no tint and they look great. 

If I do take them off and I don't like it at least it's not too pricey to get them done again. I'll post pics in the next following weeks if I do it


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Stickers :thumbdown: 
Needs more low. 

:thumbup:


----------



## AXO (Jun 22, 2011)

Agreed stickers must go. Some 19's will fill the wheel gap.


----------



## jsbongerCC (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey NIXQIK1, 

Did you have a crack in that trunk trim? Mine cracked and the part is on order as well.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

jsbongerCC said:


> Hey NIXQIK1,
> 
> Did you have a crack in that trunk trim? Mine cracked and the part is on order as well.


 Yep, they replaced it. Then, when the tech peeled the "protective" coating off the new one, it was scratched as hell. Now they are going to replace it again. Just a heads up, took the dude like 4 hours to change it out :screwy:.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> Yep, they replaced it. Then, when the tech peeled the "protective" coating off the new one, it was scratched as hell. Now they are going to replace it again. Just a heads up, took the dude like 4 hours to change it out :screwy:.


 OOOOOOH the dealer that replaced mine took the old one off with what looked like a crow bar! he left the lid all scratched up! The cracked trim looked better than what it did after they replaced it!:banghead:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

bordercitymadman said:


> OOOOOOH the dealer that replaced mine took the old one off with what looked like a crow bar! he left the lid all scratched up! The cracked trim looked better than what it did after they replaced it!:banghead:


 Wow. They are fixing it, right? How long did they have yours? I didn't see him take it off, but when I saw him with the scraper, I stopped watching. Felt like my car was being violated 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok guys so never posted in this post since i thought i dint have much but i figured i have!!! lmao. I have been an owner of the cc for 2 weeks and couple days now and this is what i have done it i shall post it daily. 

1. tints 2nd day i had it 
2. debadge 3rd day. 
3. Full LED interior lights and licencense plate. 4th day. 
4.Got an Ipod for it !!! lmao 5th day. 
5.took a trip with it to ATL and i Live in swfl!!!6th day 
6. Picked up some 18x8.5 full polished Rotiforms BLQ's 215/35/18 '' Baby strech'' 10th day 
7. Ordered Fk Pro streetline Coils. 12th day 

Will be posting pics up soon!!!!!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Hmmm. What did I do TODAY to my CC?


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

nixqik1 said:


> Wow. They are fixing it, right? How long did they have yours? I didn't see him take it off, but when I saw him with the scraper, I stopped watching. Felt like my car was being violated
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 Mine just cracked a couple days ago right after I washed it. I almost don't want to have it replaced because its a PITA to remove and reinstall and its probably just going to keep happening as long as it stays 95 degrees and hotter.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Installed my APR stage 1 intake. Thanks Jholmes!:beer: 









I know I have to clean up the engine bay but I did not have a chance.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

db1.8t said:


> Installed my APR stage 1 intake. Thanks Jholmes!:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you finally received it!

Here's mine!


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Since I have the same brakes as an .:R, I made them look like the brakes from an .:R 


































Oh, and I added this too


----------



## bernsoh (Apr 28, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> I'm glad you finally received it!
> 
> Here's mine!


 
Hi there, 

what intake is that? dosen't look like a Apr Stage 1 intake. 

cheers......


----------



## AXO (Jun 22, 2011)

The brake calibers look great! Did you have to remove them to paint? Also what kind of paint did you use? 

Thanks AXO :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

bernsoh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> what intake is that? dosen't look like a Apr Stage 1 intake.
> 
> cheers......


 It's the awe intake


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got her ready for Waterfest, got some beers, fired the grill up.. Spun the coils down to 2 threads left, and gave her a detail.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

08VWR32 said:


>


 did you use zip-tie the license plate to the lower grill?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just bought some tires today. I'll have my wheels mounted Wednesday or Thursday. 

Went with 225/35 All season Conti's. Looking for long life tires. I'll be sure to post up pictures as soon as they're mounted


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

just picked up a '12 sport dsg


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Painted calipers look great, I've been doing to do mine (in black).


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Got her ready for Waterfest, got some beers, fired the grill up.. Spun the coils down to 2 threads left, and gave her a detail.


 awesome! i did the same :thumbup: 
see you there hopefully...im doing autocross at 9. also using a go pro camera so ill have some oem fun videos to share


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. 
I just sold my go pro last week, but ill be bringing my Dslr and a few lenses. :beer:


----------



## WhyShpankYou (Jun 5, 2011)

This.








Painted the turning signals


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bought some New Toys for the - CC*

Frt Bar & Custom Caster - Anti Lift Kit . - New Coolant - going to swap that out .


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Yesterday, I installed a BSH Stage 1 Torque Mount and LED back-up lights. Today I ran a power/remote wire for an amp (which was a PITA).


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

rich! said:


> just picked up a '12 sport dsg


 Ummmmm, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Epence said:


> did you use zip-tie the license plate to the lower grill?


 It's zip-tied to the euro plate frame.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

AXO said:


> The brake calibers look great! Did you have to remove them to paint? Also what kind of paint did you use?
> 
> Thanks AXO :beer:


 I just masked the pads off with painter tape, no real need to take them off. I did take the anti-rattle clips off and painted them black though. I used the G2 caliper paint. It's a 2-part epoxy that sets harder than anything you can get at autozone.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Today I Won 3rd place at waterfest. I was then only CC in my class with 4 other B6 Passats. 









This took first 








This took second


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

08VWR32 said:


> Today I Won 3rd place at waterfest. I was then only CC in my class with 4 other B6 Passats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats!! I guess there was a euro plate theme?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

08VWR32 said:


> Today I Won 3rd place at waterfest. I was then only CC in my class with 4 other B6 Passats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see why you won. Yours was the only car that didnt look ghetto


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i auto crossed today..... 

ill post videos soon


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Installed Unibrace....will follow-up post to let you know if there is any reduction in chassis creaks, or any noticable handling improvement.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Installed Unibrace....will follow-up post to let you know if there is any reduction in chassis creaks, or any noticable handling improvement.


 Def interested with your experience w/the Unibrace, I'm interested in one too. 

Congrats 08VWR32!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

here is one...not my best run


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Got new tires put on. Continental ExtremeContact DW...great tires.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

ccowner said:


> Got new tires put on. Continental ExtremeContact DW...great tires.


Getting them mounted on my 19x8.5 blq's tomorrow.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just ran hit 1,000 mile on my 3 week old CC.

Lovin every minute of it, and can't wait to start upgrading some things.

Think I am starting with Tint's next week...


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

What is the going rate I should be paying for tint?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Anywhere from $180-$220 should get you a premium job with lifetime warranty. 

I paid $200 even from underground tinting in NY, lifetime warranty, beautiful job.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Put in my O2 sensor spacer. Still need to reset the ECU though.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

jspirate said:


> Put in my O2 sensor spacer. Still need to reset the ECU though.


What does that do?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

mcgyver7923 said:


> What does that do?


I installed a downpipe as I wait for one of the tuning companies to release a 2011 CC tune. Without the Stage 2 tune you get a check engine light due to the high flow catalytic converter not scrubbing as much as the 2 OEM cat converters. The spacer is hopefully gonna pull the O2 sensor back out of the exhaust path and make my CEL go away. I will not know until I reset the ECU and I can't do that because the one guy I know with a cable is out of town :banghead:


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I hope that works for you man!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You don't need to reset the ecu via vagcom, disconnect the battery for 10 min, and then drive the car for about 25 miles. :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You don't need to reset the ecu via vagcom, disconnect the battery for 10 min, and then drive the car for about 25 miles. :thumbup:


Nice! I may wait though because I still need to turn off my seat belt/door chime when the door is open. So, I need a vagcom connect anyway. Thanks for the info though. That is a good thing to remember


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Changed the Coolant*

My Parts arrived the other Day , and Loving It .











Parts :











More Parts :


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Replaced a flat I got on my 3 week old conti extreme DW's this morning, after getting a flat Thursday. Yay for being back on solid shoes!

As for Thursday, after replacing the wheel, I had my GF drive the remaining 5 minute drive home. I warned her to be careful when turning corners because she tends to curb her dad's volvo that way ALL THE TIME. In spite of this, on the first corner, while I was yelling to watch the curb, she curbed my rear passenger wheel something fierce. 

Should have just driven home and cleaned the steering wheel


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Due to all the rain I thought I'd take advantage of it and take a photo of my new wheels.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Due to all the rain I thought I'd take advantage of it and take a photo of my new wheels.


Nice shot! Thats one of my favorite shades of the white-gold.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Nice! I may wait though because I still need to turn off my seat belt/door chime when the door is open. So, I need a vagcom connect anyway. Thanks for the info though. That is a good thing to remember


please post up if that spacer works,i wanting to do the samething. i also have a 11


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Nice shot! Thats one of my favorite shades of the white-gold.


Thanks. I love white gold. Always changing colors.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks. I love white gold. Always changing colors.


Yeah  I am always looking at it to see how it looks under different lighting conditions.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Washed, waxed... AWE Pedal Kit


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Installed navteq 4m map disk with custom poi's for speed traps and cameras, woohoo!! I swear if APR dosent come out with a tune for 2011's soon Im going to drive the car off the verazanno. I drove a nice 2011 apr gti yesterday and boy what a difference it does make

Frankie


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Tinted the headlamps, so now is all the frontlights covered in tint film. and the front windows with 30& sun guard film
And 6000k in the foglights and the driving light. (the autolights)

and ordered r-line lip front and sideskirts today : )
and took pictures of the car. :laugh: :laugh:
looking forward to see it on my car.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ lookin good stiffy:beer:


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

New 20" ESM's and K-Sport coilovers this weekend!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

thechase said:


> New 20" ESM's and K-Sport coilovers this weekend!


Thanks  i like your car. Nice with this in 20" 
I have had bbs lm reps in 19" on another car.. So i like this wheels very good, but have not find this in 20" back home here in norway. Only i 5x120. 

Keep going  but take more picture of The Hole car.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

EngTech1 said:


> My Parts arrived the other Day , and Loving It .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that H&R sway bar for the front of a CC???


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

At Winn VW waiting for my APR Stage 1 install. Never been to a dealer that has bag kits and full APR exhaust hanging on the wall  
Can't wait!
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)




----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

APR K04, USP Motorsports Down pipe w/cat, and flash. 

life is good.


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> At Winn VW waiting for my APR Stage 1 install. Never been to a dealer that has bag kits and full APR exhaust hanging on the wall
> Can't wait!


I met you there I had the island grey. Aaron squeezed me in and I got my stage 1 flashed instead of the intake. Def a more bang for your buck upgrade.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

JHolmes said:


>


Where can I pick one of these up? I was also looking at getting the other one too for the engine coolant or windshield washer fluid. I can't remember which one it was :screwy: Sorry haha


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Where can I pick one of these up? I was also looking at getting the other one too for the engine coolant or windshield washer fluid. I can't remember which one it was :screwy: Sorry haha


Audi R8 oil cap:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Oil_Cap/ES251663/


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

CCRlineBlack said:


> try here:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Oil_Cap/ES251663/


:thumbup: Thank you


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

black11 said:


> please post up if that spacer works,i wanting to do the samething. i also have a 11


I've only got 30 miles on it so far, but the CEL has not returned :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

just changed the oil and installed subframe bolts with adapters from ecs


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

Horn delete


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bama CC said:


> Horn delete


Why....?


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

installed clear turn lens :laugh:


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Why....?


Should of been more specific. I meant the beep when you lock the car

-Hussein


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Audi R8 oil cap:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Oil_Cap/ES251663/


I installed R8 oil cap the other day -- waiting for ECS to get the coolant cap back in stock.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

What did I do today???

put myself on the waiting list at HPA to flash my DSG 

Can't wait


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

CC picked out a new parking space/house...


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

I just ordered a set of H&R Street Perf. SS coilovers from my local shop. Should have them installed, and get pics up by the 14th.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll show you what someone did to my CC 










My bodyshop is going to be taking care of this. My neighbor hit my car and left this note  










Anyways. Just a question. Will my body shop have to take the bumper off to sand it and respray it?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Crubed my right rear wheel 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I'll show you what someone did to my CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch 

They will probably prefer to do it on the car. I would try to request that they take it off and see how it goes.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Ouch
> 
> They will probably prefer to do it on the car. I would try to request that they take it off and see how it goes.


Yeah I kind of figured they'd want to do it while it's on the car. I just think that it'd be easier to do with it off. We're friends with the owners of the body shop so I'll just see how he wants to handle it. Luckily my neighbor is paying for the damages. Now I just need one of those bandaid stickers :/


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

My bodyshop is going to be taking care of this. My neighbor hit my car and left this note  










Engrish?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I cannot figure out my ride height!!! The fenders are killing me how they are "uneven" front and rear.

Any advice on having a bit of front rake? Like fender measurements? How much higher the rear should be to look good?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Here is what mine looks like after 40K miles:facepalm:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally got my H&R Sport Springs installed today. Ride does not feel much different from stock. I'll post some pics once I get her cleaned up.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

big_pErm said:


> My bodyshop is going to be taking care of this. My neighbor hit my car and left this note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the?! :laugh:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*HID kit installation*

Completed my HID kit installation (low beams + fogs) from USPMotorsports this weekend. I initially got mismatched H7 bulbs (which was promptly addressed by Gregg @ USP). Many thanks to Frankie (vwaudivim) for helping out last weekend:thumbup:. Ween2010's install notes were also very helpful, thanks.










Beam pattern cut-off... interestingly enough, my halogen bulbs had jagged edges at the top right hand corner.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quick cell phone picture of the H&R Sport Drop.










I'm actually liking the ride with the new springs.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> Quick cell phone picture of the H&R Sport Drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks real good!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


>


niceee! :thumbup:





Ween2010 said:


> Quick cell phone picture of the H&R Sport Drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veryy nice! cant wait to look like this


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> That looks real good!





1slow1.8t said:


> veryy nice! cant wait to look like this


Thanks fellas. I will post some better pics once I get her washed up.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*What I did yesterday:*
- Chrome rings - door handles
- Dynaudio speaker grills
- Black piano trim 

*Past:*
- Electric folding rearview mirrors w/puddle lights
- Dynaudio amp+speakers
- Homelink visors
- Rearview camera
- 2nd grocery bag hook
- 2nd luggage compartment light (custom)
- 4x door exit/warning lights
- Mirror drop on reverse
- Newer RNS510 (several times) w/led screen, VIM
- Newer BT module (several times) w/stereo streaming A2DP
- Newer Park Assist ECU (Gen. 1.5)
- Voice control over RNS510
- Brushed aluminium trim w/telephone keypad
- Led fotwell lights - front
- Premium MFI (my small DIY)

*Future:*
(waiting for connectors/wires)
- Ambient lighting (wire the black piano trim)
- Auto-dimming external rearview mirror
- Led fotwell lights - rear
- Twin rear fog lights

*Dropped projects:*
[check out CC classifieds]
- ACC (selling the radar/ECU)
- Lane Assist (selling the camera)
- Vavona wood trim w/ambient lighting [sold]
- Hybrid TV tuner (selling ISDB-T tuner w/card reader)


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Ween2010 said:


> Thanks fellas. I will post some better pics once I get her washed up.


Def want to see more of your car. I'm doing a vortex purchase of the same springs (are they blue-ish?) because my wife wants her ish dropped :laugh::thumbup: Also, are those 17s or 18s?

Thanks and post up!! 

Okay I toke you laiter.


----------



## ExtraCelestial (Feb 8, 2010)

Scratched it. Oi! 

I bought a Meguiar's Car Wash Kit on Amazon and will see what I can do. I parked it under a tree at a friends house with limited parking and didn't realize those things are no joke! It was completely covered in pollen and tree debris by morning. Tried to wipe it off a bit (another amateur mistake) and scratched the hood. It's pretty small, but also pretty deep. At least it will be nice and clean after the wash kit arrives


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ccowner said:


> I just ordered a set of H&R Street Perf. SS coilovers from my local shop. Should have them installed, and get pics up by the 14th.


I love mine.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Re-wrapped the grille in the newest 3M Carbon Fiber Di-Noc (outdoor). Way better than the previous gen Di-Noc :beer:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

That looks really awesome. 
Wish you guys would do write ups on your mods


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

From this...










To this...from some help with a fellow forum member. Just removed turns, sanded, prepped, sprayed with VST, once dry a few coats of clear then wax. Oh, and a few beers while drying !:beer::beer:


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Wheels this morning....Suspension this afternoon!


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I like the rims I was thinking of putting them on mine. what are you doing for suspension?


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Just Springs for right now. I will do coil overs later on. I still haven't decided on what coil overs i'm going to get.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

> Re-wrapped the grille in the newest 3M Carbon Fiber Di-Noc (outdoor). Way better than the previous gen Di-Noc :beer:


Nice!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

de_bklyn said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I had the previous gen di-noc on there first and it still looked good, but it wasn't nearly as pliable as the new kind so getting rid of every bit of chrome was insanely difficult. This stuff goes on like butter


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Turned 40K this AM on way to work.


----------



## formularacer86 (Oct 8, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> Turned 40K this AM on way to work.


Your mileage is amazing. I am yet to get over 400 miles on a tank. Right now I average 22.5 mpg, kind of surprised since my old Jetta with a lot of mods got 25.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

formularacer86 said:


> Your mileage is amazing. I am yet to get over 400 miles on a tank. Right now I average 22.5 mpg, kind of surprised since my old Jetta with a lot of mods got 25.


I typically don't even think about filling up till I hit around 500 miles on a tank. Anxious to see what happens if and when I get APR tuned.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> I typically don't even think about filling up till I hit around 500 miles on a tank. Anxious to see what happens if and when I get APR tuned.


insanity....the most ive ever gotten was 375 to the tank but only twice....i drive a lot and usually see about 250-300 to the tank.....500? really?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> insanity....the most ive ever gotten was 375 to the tank but only twice....i drive a lot and usually see about 250-300 to the tank.....500? really?


No joke. Most I have ever got on full tank was around 550.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> No joke.  Most I have ever got on full tank was around 550.


I constantly get very close to 500 out of a tank. 93 octane. Apr stage 1 flash. 6 speed manual. Most of my driving is 85% highway.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I as well am getting 500 plus per tank but also 80% is highway. I do have APR stage1 tune and a K&N drop in. I did see a 1-2mpg increase on average with the APR tune.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mcgyver7923 said:


> I as well am getting 500 plus per tank but also 80% is highway. I do have APR stage1 tune and a K&N drop in. I did see a 1-2mpg increase on average with the APR tune.


Yea. My mpg jumped from about 30-31 to about 32-34 with the Apr flash. Plus it sure is fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Gave her a wash in preparation for this weekend's activities.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

awesome picture Dion.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Awesome picture indeed!

Make sure you put a K&N drop in filter in that freshly tuned CC


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm good.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I'm good.


Oh snap that is HAWT! If my CC was not a lease, I would be going nuts with mods!!!!! Should I just buy it out when done for $14k?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine is a lease.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks like you might have an "In" for lower cost parts ;-) :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

This is true...


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> I typically don't even think about filling up till I hit around 500 miles on a tank. Anxious to see what happens if and when I get APR tuned.


Have you had your car since new? The CC is my first "new" car, and only has 500 miles on it so far (2012 2.0T). I'm on the second fill up, and only averaging about 24-25mpg. I'm hoping after she's broken in that i'll increase to over 30mpg?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

MPG's did increase after the first thousand or two thousand miles. It was a gradual increase as the motor broke in. I have had mine since new.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

You can mod a lease. Just return it to stock before you turn it in. 

Mine is on coil-overs, brake upgrade, ssk, intake, dp, exhaust, etc.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

flynnstone said:


> Have you had your car since new? The CC is my first "new" car, and only has 500 miles on it so far (2012 2.0T). I'm on the second fill up, and only averaging about 24-25mpg. I'm hoping after she's broken in that i'll increase to over 30mpg?


Yep, got it with 26 miles on it. Most of which were put on by me test driving it. Mine has been good on fuel since I got it actually. Definitely got a bit better after a few tanks, but always good fuel mileage.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

All my cars have been leased and modded from day one. Do you guys literally turn your cars back in? Either return it to stock or don't turn it back in, I usually trade mine, sell it privately, or buy the car at the end of my leased term.

My finance guy tried to sell me wheel/tire protection and I commented how I will get aftermarket wheels and he replies "you can't really do that since it's a lease". I'm like "ummm yeah OK?!"


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Debadged. This is the first debadged CC I've seen and I must admit that its a really nice improvement. The back looks alot better without the clutter.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Looks good. Where in VA are you?
There seems to be lots of local cc owners here.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

jspirate said:


> Debadged. This is the first debadged CC I've seen and I must admit that its a really nice improvement. The back looks alot better without the clutter.


Hmm. Not too bad.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

If I were to guess, I'd say he's in the Glen Allen area of Richmond.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> All my cars have been leased and modded from day one. Do you guys literally turn your cars back in? Either return it to stock or don't turn it back in, I usually trade mine, sell it privately, or buy the car at the end of my leased term.
> 
> My finance guy tried to sell me wheel/tire protection and I commented how I will get aftermarket wheels and he replies "you can't really do that since it's a lease". I'm like "ummm yeah OK?!"


Pssh who cares, as long as its turned in stock its all gravy. 

I'm bagging my lease.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

attended a vintage VW show, musta been around 150 cars there. Just missed buying a '73 Karmann Ghia coupe for 3800.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Pssh who cares, as long as its turned in stock its all gravy.
> 
> I'm bagging my lease.


That's what I'm talk'n about! :laugh:


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Streets of Willow Springs Raceway*

Fun times!


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally got the remote open/close window feature coded!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Fun times!


let's see some video's


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm just curious to see how the CC held up on the track. What tires, brakes, suspension did you run?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

romney said:


> The OEM parts are in transit. Install pending.
> 
> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb54/jromney/Volkswagen 2010 CC/romney_rns_rvc_upgrade_large.gif
> 
> Viel Spaß!


Blue needles + steering wheel + RNS-510 = :thumbup: :thumbup:

I wants!!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

just it over 35K miles and finally got my recall done today!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Installed Nokya Hyper Yellow H11 Fog lights...looks great and better yet only $15

Plus you can really see better, not brighter per say, just better for sure.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Forgot to post the other day finsihed my 35% tints all around...except front windshield of course


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Took the headliner down today to get the antenna off so the vinyl guy could do a clean job tomorrow. Also found out that the body shop didn't paint the welds on inner side of the B-pillar and both front and rear door sides along the entire side of my car after I got hit, so now it's starting to rust under the weather stripping.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

mcgyver7923 said:


> I'm just curious to see how the CC held up on the track. What tires, brakes, suspension did you run?


The car is almost stock, my only aftermarket part is my lowering springs(B&G). I'm new at the track, can't really provide a lot of feedback. Over all IMO it handled good(never lost control), it was tough to get a good run, because too many cars running at the same time. My transmission(DSG) warning light came on(only once), saying it was getting too hot. I only went to just to have fun and to see how far I can push my car. 

I wish I had better(stiffer) shocks!

sry, no vids


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> I'm just curious to see how the CC held up on the track. What tires, brakes, suspension did you run?


 i ran autocross at waterfest.....cc doesnt feel as sporty as a gti esp on the track but i had fun.

stock everything just k&n drop in and bfi dogbone insert....a little understeer but not as much as i excepted....stock continental's with the 17's they ate away SO fast....i have plenty of videos but non of them are edited ;(


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Unedited is ok with me ;-)


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Had car in for 40K service and state inspection today. They just told me car is ready, but oh by the way, your passenger side headlight is not working all of a sudden. I have HIDs in there and never had one single issue with them. Could they have messed someting up on me? I really hate taking my car in for service.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> Unedited is ok with me ;-)


click on the picture...it should open my photobucket


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I got my neuspeed rear anti sway bar (25mm); hopefully @kaysid and I get this installed this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Test-fit some wheels today.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Had the roof vinyled.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> I got my neuspeed rear anti sway bar (25mm); hopefully @kaysid and I get this installed this weekend!


Write up how you like it once you get it put in, I've been thinking about one myself. You doing the install yourself? What part of Jersey are you in? I might make the plunge soon as well hear they make a big difference.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

08VWR32 said:


> Had the roof vinyled.


sweet what brand is the vinyl and color?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

dude we met at Waterfest 17  I live in Piscataway. I am going to get help from another member here (kaysid)..I'll let you know about the improvements in handling after installation cos I don't know if anyone else here has neuspeed anti-sway bar for the 2.0L.

By the way, H&R was expensive than this one and in backorder status in all online stores that I saw. They are all out for another 3 weeks atleast.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

black11 said:


> sweet what brand is the vinyl and color?


Gloss black Oracal vinyl.


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

Lots of stuff.... even started a thread. Check it out :thumbup:

-APR Stage 1 and 2 intake
-APR badge
-R8 oil cap
-Aluminum door trim rings
-Aluminum switches
-Euro switch
-3m Di-Noc door panels
-custom engine cover
-customer intake manifold cover
-s8 style leds in euro turn signals
-RLine steering wheel emblem

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...y....-LED-DRL-Custom-Parts-APR-content-inside


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Had my friend help me spin the coils down today. Ready to show it tomorrow at midwest treffen. 

Cleaned her up and polished the Roti's


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Won 2nd place in the B class at Midwest Treffen.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)




----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

the first picture of the car with Vortex front and sideskirt. and painted grill. the trunklip is coming in the week.

enjoy.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Worked on the audio.. Almost done... 





































Almost done... Waiting on color matched carpeting, a new Audison BitTen, and a new sub...


For clarification... 2 amps, 1 10" sub. Mounted as flush as possible to rear seat. Only takes up about 4-5 inches depth of trunk. 

Hertz MLK165, Audison Bit-Ten/DRC, Alpine PDX-F6 and M6. Roughly 1500 watts RMS. 200/each tweeter & mid, 700 sub.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*RNS-510 version F & RVC mod*

It was a very busy day. First thing this morning, I replaced a rim that was bent on one of Los Angeles many potholes. Thank you Dion at *ACHTUN!NG* for incredible customer support!

*Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 ET47*










Then it was off to the tuning shop for installation of the RNS-510 version F and the rear video camera. Huge shout out to the guys and gal at *Eurocode Tuning*.

*RNS-510 Version F*



















The MFD now has a new page with compass and navigation directions.










*Rear Video Camera (RVC) - Rückfahrkamera (RFK)*



















Now if I can just stay home to enjoy it!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

romney said:


> It was a very busy day. First thing this morning, I replaced a rim that was bent on one of Los Angeles many potholes. Thank you Dion at *ACHTUN!NG* for incredible customer support!
> 
> *Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 ET47*
> 
> ...


very cool , can we install version f on the original rns 510 ?? or do you have to buy the whole new deck ? thanks


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

just installed a steering wheel with paddle shifters


----------



## matt2e (Jul 5, 2011)

Drove it for the first time......


----------



## Ponchomp (Jul 7, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I'll show you what someone did to my CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call Immigration as well, at least call an English teacher for this guy, jeez:screwy::laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Scraped like a boss.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

matt2e said:


> Drove it for the first time......


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Supermerc (Aug 15, 2011)

Brand new member and owner of a 2010 CC Sport. I was really disappointed that I couldn't stream bluetooth audio in my new car. So I did a little searching and installed the 9w7 module in my car. Now I need to figure out how to route that second wire under the carpet in my car. Any good references out there on how to do this, CC specific?


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Debadged. This is the first debadged CC I've seen and I must admit that its a really nice improvement. The back looks alot better without the clutter.




first debadged CC? its weird i see it around here in fl all the time... my CC was debadged with tints and vagcommed 5 hours after i bought it.. lmao.. but ur right it makes it look soo much better!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Went to the hand car wash, then 2 coats of wolfgang sealer.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Bought new tires.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

caught a check engine light...took my car to service. 
it's fuel related....
enterprise had one vw so i took the jetta
auto sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I'll show you what someone did to my CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud to this. WHY DOES THIS PERSON HAVE A DRIVERS LICENSE!?!

I recently curbed my wheel and had my side skirt cover pop off. Due to the fact this is the Accessory side skirt and not the standard one I am unable to order just the cover. In fact, they told me that I would not only have to order a new side skirt but I'd have to order the pair. Sweet, huh? They said the same applies to those of you with R-Line CC's. If anyone knows differently - PLEASE let me know. The car looks retarded without the cap.










If the image doesn't load for you guys - let me know.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> first debadged CC? its weird i see it around here in fl all the time... my CC was debadged with tints and vagcommed 5 hours after i bought it.. lmao.. but ur right it makes it look soo much better!!!


All 2009 CC's came from the factory debadged.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> All 2009 CC's came from the factory debadged.


and some 2010's too..


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Opinions? i wanted to keep it safe and not so low.
+ST coilovers
+Falkens 452
+19" Audi reps
+STG1 APR



















A tad conservative but i'm happy


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

bordercitymadman said:


> Opinions? i wanted to keep it safe and not so low.
> +ST coilovers
> +Falkens 452
> +19" Audi reps
> ...


That looks great! I went a lil conservative on lower distance also and its been a good choice. Every once and awhile I wish I had another 1/2", but I've never had any problems with driveways, speed bumps or anything. I like the "never worry" feeling a lot more than the 1/2" inch lower look


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I want those Audi reps. Where did you get them OEMWheels+?


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> I want those Audi reps. Where did you get them OEMWheels+?


Yeah, I was looking originally for the grey ones, but I think these look better, oemwheelsplus not on ebay, you will get a better price on their site!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

bordercitymadman said:


> A tad conservative but i'm happy




:thumbup: great looking CC!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed this morning. Got a meeting this night. Need a clean ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

K&N Drop in filter into 2.0T. 
The stock filter is so thick compared to K&N, hoping to see some MPG gains.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Got the vinly finally done


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

Crappy cell pic 










My WiP


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Deathrazekraze said:


> Crappy cell pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the white grill's and turns. Looks nice.


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> I like the white grill's and turns. Looks nice.


Thanks!! The pic doesn't do her justice though. The wheels and all the chrome moldings + rear reflectors are also candy white. Next is the upper grill and rear air deflector. Some might think its too much, but I think it looks so clean. My shop nicknamed her "snow white" :snowcool:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

your not the first person to do this but it looks great....imo you need to change up the grill chome has to go

the wheels are super hot in white :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

got my car back from service today with a new high pressure fuel pump...


----------



## CC Devil (Aug 23, 2011)

This is my first post, but I follow this forum for a while now. 
My new CC is on a truck on his way to the dealer! 
Thanks to this forum, I already ask the dealer to install the clear turn signal. 

1995 – 2000: Golf III CL – Blue 
2000 – 2011: Jetta IV GLS – Tornado Red 
Coming up : 2012 CC Highline 2.0T (DSG) R-Line - Deep Black Pearl


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

CC Devil said:


> This is my first post, but I follow this forum for a while now.
> My new CC is on a truck on his way to the dealer!
> Thanks to this forum, I already ask the dealer to install the clear turn signal.
> 
> ...


 congrats!!! you're going to love it........highline is basically fully loaded?


----------



## CC Devil (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks ! Yes, the only available options is the Technology package (RNS510 Navigation + Dynaudio 600 watts) and R-Line, and I ordered both.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

1slow1.8t said:


> got my car back from service today with a new high pressure fuel pump...


 

What happened?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Deathrazekraze said:


> Crappy cell pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not feeling it. Looks like a Home Depot project.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

SlavaKM said:


> Not feeling it. Looks like a Home Depot project.


 I agree.


----------



## ccturbo (Jul 27, 2011)

romney said:


> It was a very busy day. First thing this morning, I replaced a rim that was bent on one of Los Angeles many potholes. Thank you Dion at *ACHTUN!NG* for incredible customer support!
> 
> *Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 ET47*
> 
> ...


 romney, 

Can you tell me more about the premium MFD/gauges? I see your gauges have blue back lighting. Can they be easily switched to red? How hard was the install?


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Not feeling it. Looks like a Home Depot project.


 It's the exact same paint, with the exact same number of coats, and the exact same clear as every body piece on your car. They look exactly like they came straight from the factory that way. Unless you're trying to say cc's look like they were painted at home depot. This is no plastidip my friend.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Deathrazekraze said:


> It's the exact same paint, with the exact same number of coats, and the exact same clear as every body piece on your car. They look exactly like they came straight from the factory that way. Unless you're trying to say cc's look like they were painted at home depot. This is no plastidip my friend.


 Its too much white. The black gives it a nice contrast IMO


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> ....imo you need to change up the grill chome has to go


 Sure, then just do the rearview mirror housings and the tires, and you´ge got snow white alright. 
Sorry, but IMHO it´s too much. At least the blinkers...and the fog light grills... and the lower grill should have been spared - which is to say, just the wheels and possibly the chrome trim on the doors would have been ok. 
But again, this is my honest and humble opinion. To each their own. :beer:


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

> To each their own. :beer:


 Agreed. I love it. But you have to see it in person before you can say it looks cheap. More to come for anyone who cares to see


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Deathrazekraze said:


> Agreed. I love it. But you have to see it in person before you can say it looks cheap. More to come for anyone who cares to see


 White tint?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ptfern said:


> What happened?


 check engine light = limp mode 
took it to service...2.5 jetta for the weekend..... 
picked it up with a new fuel pump


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> White tint?


 Lol, no... Thinking of doing the window trim and side mirrors in gloss black like the center pillar.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Didn't do anything to it today lol 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Deathrazekraze said:


> Lol, no... Thinking of doing the window trim and side mirrors in gloss black like the center pillar.


 Now that´s a really good idea :thumbup: 
You might want to consider Scirocco R rearview mirrors, which already come in piano-black and, IIRC, have electric folding and puddle light functions  
Gloss black would also look great in the grill trim (the original R-line pictures exhibited a grill with a gloss-black trim... but the production models seem to use the same chrome trim as non-R-line vehicles)


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Got my new tires and rims mounted, pics will be up later.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> got my car back from service today with a new high pressure fuel pump...


 I there a problem with the Fuel Pump on CC's. Got me worried since I have 28K on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> Now that´s a really good idea :thumbup:
> You might want to consider Scirocco R rearview mirrors, which already come in piano-black and, IIRC, have electric folding and puddle light functions
> Gloss black would also look great in the grill trim (the original R-line pictures exhibited a grill with a gloss-black trim... but the production models seem to use the same chrome trim as non-R-line vehicles)


 I like the way you think!! I just might go that route instead :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Got my CC back with new H&R SS Coilovers installed. They dont go low enough, should have gone with fk's


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ccowner said:


> Got my CC back with new H&R SS Coilovers installed. They dont go low enough, should have gone with fk's


 
Interesting... I wonder if you have different struts than I do. 

Also mine are for the MKV GTI. They go lower enough for 95% of the people on here, but for me they need to go a bit lower. 

In the end if you wanted to go low you need Ultra Low's, or bags.


----------



## leonloke (May 23, 2010)

My CC on OZ WAVE and Nexen N8000


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Interesting... I wonder if you have different struts than I do.
> 
> Also mine are for the MKV GTI. They go lower enough for 95% of the people on here, but for me they need to go a bit lower.
> 
> In the end if you wanted to go low you need Ultra Low's, or bags.


 Aren't they 25.5 inches ground to fender? (H&R coils)


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Interesting... I wonder if you have different struts than I do.
> 
> Also mine are for the MKV GTI. They go lower enough for 95% of the people on here, but for me they need to go a bit lower.
> 
> In the end if you wanted to go low you need Ultra Low's, or bags.


 Yeah, the shop bamboozled me with lies of a 2.5-2.75 inch drop. However I going to remove the rear perches and see what that does...if its not low enough then I'll have some brand new H&R coils for sale. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ccowner said:


> ... with lies of a 2.5-2.75 inch drop.


 Yeah, that's ultra-low territory. CC-specific H&R coil-overs (p/n 29258-1) are a 1.3-2.2F/1.0-2.0R drop.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, I was told I was getting the SS coilovers. Anyway, I will let them settle for a week then, if i still dont like them, Ill take them off and sell them...then get ultralows or FK's :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ccowner said:


> Yeah, I was told I was getting the SS coilovers. Anyway, I will let them settle for a week then, if i still dont like them, Ill take them off and sell them...then get ultralows or FK's :thumbup:


 You didn't order them yourself?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

wish I can say that if i have that kind of money to spend.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

I ordered them through the shop that installed them. I ordered SS coils, and I'm 90% sure they just ordered Street Performance Coilovers. 

Also when I mention selling them, I mean in a few months, not immediately.


----------



## DomLS1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*New CC*

Hey everyone. I just bought my new 2012 vw CC sport last week and have a few questions about customizing. 

1. What are some sites that offer good custom CC accessories?

2. I've seen pictures on here of people who have removed the yellow marker in the headlights. How is this done?

3. I was looking to hook up a sub and amp to my radio which is the stock radio that comes in the sport version. I am having trouble finding the amplifier install kit that will allow for RCA out on the unit. Is there a certain place that offers these?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

After being out of the loop for a good month or two now....._had a baby & got married_....I logged on to see if the APR tune is out yet for my '11 and....

still nothing? . . . . :facepalm:


Still love the car, but the tune would just complete it


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Finally got new rims and tyres. My CC now looks even better!!!!

pic here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nsion-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures/page35


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally Debadged the Rear. Looks Cleaner.:beer:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

ordered Fk coils '' temporary coils!!'' Forge BO-SPACER, getting tails cherry out .:Rline style!!!!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Changed the lights on my license plate to LED*

Changed the lights to LED on my license plate. Pretty cool i think. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419186-Changed-the-light-on-my-license-plat-to-LED


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Today I sealed the Sagittas, and rotated the tires :thumbup:


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

that's weird......My local APR dealer told me putting a stage 1 tune will be no problem on my 2012 LUX.


----------



## CTwoTimes (Aug 1, 2011)

JUST PUT IN A FORGE SPACER SOUNDS GREAT!!!! :laugh:


----------



## boosthappymia (Mar 10, 2011)

Today installed H&R springs , new wheels and tires, k&n drop in and exhaust tips.
It started raining as soon as it was done. So this is the best pic I have, for now.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

boosthappymia said:


> Today installed H&R springs , new wheels and tires, k&n drop in and exhaust tips.
> It started raining as soon as it was done. So this is the best pic I have, for now.


Nice wheels! Are those 19s?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## boosthappymia (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, no 20x9.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

CTwoTimes said:


> JUST PUT IN A FORGE SPACER SOUNDS GREAT!!!! :laugh:


'Just a noise maker', 'no performance gains'......these are just some quotes I have read regarding spacers. Just saying.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

boosthappymia said:


> Today installed H&R springs , new wheels and tires, k&n drop in and exhaust tips.
> It started raining as soon as it was done. So this is the best pic I have, for now.


so what wheels are these and did you buy online?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Today I sealed the Sagittas, and rotated the tires :thumbup:


I'm impressed by your wheel-cleaning rig.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ozfst said:


> that's weird......My local APR dealer told me putting a stage 1 tune will be no problem on my 2012 LUX.


Negative, they are wrong. The CC has a different BCM than the GTI.



de_bklyn said:


> 'Just a noise maker', 'no performance gains'......these are just some quotes I have read regarding spacers. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Good luck with boost leaks. They are garbage.


----------



## MARK_IGCC (Jun 13, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Negative, they are wrong. The CC has a different BCM than the GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with boost leaks. They are garbage.


just like that beer  sorry


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

MARK_IGCC said:


> just like that beer  sorry


You do not belong on Vortex than.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Is PBR some kind of hipster beer?
I've seen some people drink it, but after trying it, it taste like watered down generic beer.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SlavaKM said:


> Is PBR some kind of hipster beer?
> I've seen some people drink it, but after trying it, it taste like watered down generic beer.


The hipster beer. I like it though. Was having a game day party at my pool and for $5 a 6 pack of bottles... Hell yes.


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Just bought HR 24mm rear sway bar and the HR sport spring!! Gonna get them installed next week. I can't wait


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

big_pErm said:


> so what wheels are these and did you buy online?


What springs did u get as far as height goes I just ordered the same wheels gonna need to lower as well


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

10CC said:


> I'm impressed by your wheel-cleaning rig.


Thanks, it cost me $3 and a couple hours to make. It made the washing and sealing just a tad easier :thumbup:


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got done installing my shiny stage 1 & 2 APR intake, i have a question for the ones that have messed with the stage 2 pipe. When i was taking off the OEM pipe i noticed oil around the end of the pipe right where it meets the turbo coupling, is this normal? it almost looks like oil vapors accumulate there. Total noob to the vdubs :sly:


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

big_pErm said:


> so what wheels are these and did you buy online?


These look like the Hartmann Qs-10 wheels which are Audi Q7 and are from Achtuning. If not, they are from discount tire.

Here is a pic of mine so you can see how they look on a different color.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Htrswelcm said:


> These look like the Hartmann Qs-10 wheels which are Audi Q7 and are from Achtuning. If not, they are from discount tire.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine so you can see how they look on a different color.


Looks beautiful. Any rubbing issue?


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Looks beautiful. Any rubbing issue?


No rubbing. Rears come out perfect but fronts need between a 10-12mm spacer. With a spacer on the front you will need to roll the fenders.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Today I sealed the Sagittas, and rotated the tires :thumbup:


x2
nice wheel holding "jig" you got there! :thumbup:


Do you notice an improvement when sealing them? Just makes them easier to clean the inside of the wheels, I assume?

I always wash mine when I rotate my tires....never have sealed them though....just wondering


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bordercitymadman said:


> I just got done installing my shiny stage 1 & 2 APR intake, i have a question for the ones that have messed with the stage 2 pipe. When i was taking off the OEM pipe i noticed oil around the end of the pipe right where it meets the turbo coupling, is this normal? it almost looks like oil vapors accumulate there. Total noob to the vdubs :sly:


Yup...."normal"

A catch can would supposedly "catch"/collect all that stuff though

If you think that's bad though....pull off the intercooler hose and you'll see oil pooled up in there...pretty gross stuff


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> Negative, they are wrong. The CC has a different BCM than the GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with boost leaks. They are garbage.


Everyone knows PBR tastes better in a tallboy.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2
> nice wheel holding "jig" you got there! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. My thoughts on the sealing process are two fold. It does make them easier to clean. For awhile after sealing them, I can hose off the brake dust using the house spigot. The second reason I do it is for the same reason we wax our paint. I am hoping it should help keep them looking shiny new for years to come.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

*tire SIZE*

just ordered the same wheels what tire size are you running and is that factory ride height


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

*Tire size and springs*

what tire size and which H&R springs are you running.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cvillarraga said:


> just ordered the same wheels what tire size are you running and is that factory ride height


Me? I have the H&R Sport Springs and 235/35's. If I had it to do over, I think I would have tried to squeeze the 245/35's on instead. The wheels are nuts. You are really going to like em.


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

cvillarraga said:


> just ordered the same wheels what tire size are you running and is that factory ride height


If you are asking about these, I'm running 235/30R20. Same as Dion with the white one. Springs are B&G S2. The gap is the same front and rear and the ride is great.

If you decide you want to lower it further with coils and space the front to match the rear, then you don't want to go larger than 235.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

started wiring up my xenons, got a lot done but still have a lot more to do here are a few pics:beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

plasti dipped the ring that comes out......didn't come out perfect..i will try and redo it soon


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Gave it a wash and a wax!


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

In the bay at Clear Bra of St Louis getting a 3m Scotchguard kit added to the front bumper, mirrors, hood, lights and lower body panels. The last was decided since these 19" Sags spread a lot of debris - just noticed this today, I haven't driven it in the rain until today. Also added my clear turns last night. Looks great!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

took out my BFI torque mount insert and install the autotech metal mount.....feels 10x better but i only put 1 mile on the car as of now.......ill update you guys soon but it def feels better from the gecko


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> took out my BFI torque mount insert and install the autotech metal mount.....feels 10x better but i only put 1 mile on the car as of now.......ill update you guys soon but it def feels better from the gecko


Autotech is why better. I've had both.

:thumbup:


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Install Pic*

So far so good, the bumper is almost done. Theses guys are great. I installed a hood kit on my IS350 and it was too much for me to even attempt the bumper. It's cool to see how they covered the R-Line 

Bumper and spoiler 









Rear spats - Porsche style - no mud flaps


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Autotech is why better. I've had both.
> 
> :thumbup:


No vibes with the Autotech insert :thumbup:
_(just minor minor ones at times in reverse only with my manual trans)_


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not today, but yesterday I washed it.....










Then won first at Dubs on the Boards. Really dope show and really chill people! It was pretty sweet driving onto the boardwalk and have everyone watch you pull up and comment on your car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

08VWR32 said:


> Not today, but yesterday I washed it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Love the washing pic. :thumbup:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Got up early this morning and put in the led reverse lights I ordered, then had an idea to make my own "euro" cupholder. Haven't decided if I like it yet, if I decide that I will have to do it again as this was kind of a quick and sloppy job.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

What did I do to my CC? 

Nothing lol. It was dirty. Sprayed it with the hose and went for a cruise. 

For all you south park fans check out the sign above my car.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Got mah E-code R-line steering wheel on, with the flappy paddles.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ looks really good.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

my vag cable came in, so i vagged as much as i could figure out. rain sensing window close, remote windows up/down, all doors unlock when you take key out of ignition, no more beep when i lock the car.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


> my vag cable came in, so i vagged as much as i could figure out. rain sensing window close, remote windows up/down, all doors unlock when you take key out of ignition, no more beep when i lock the car.


You got rain sensing to work on the 2012? If so, think you are the first...did you confirm it worked. If so can you share the coding you did?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Just installed a Thule Aero Rack... Not happy with the fitment at all. Huge PITA. I should have gone OEM.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> my vag cable came in, so i vagged as much as i could figure out. rain sensing window close, remote windows up/down, all doors unlock when you take key out of ignition, no more beep when i lock the car.



Would you be interested in meeting up in NOVA somewhere and doing the same for me?
I also have 2012. I'll be willing to pay too.


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

romney said:


> *Hartmann HTTRS 19x8.5 ET47*


This wheels suits perfect to CC, have you some pics of whole car? Lowering plans?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Scud1 said:


> This wheels suits perfect to CC, have you some pics of whole car? Lowering plans?


Agreed, those do look nice.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

instigator31 said:


> You got rain sensing to work on the 2012? If so, think you are the first...did you confirm it worked. If so can you share the coding you did?


umm my 2012 is got it ... i mean headlights and wipers turn on. are we talking about windows closing when raining?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> umm my 2012 is got it ... i mean headlights and wipers turn on. are we talking about windows closing when raining?


Ok, ok....rain sensing wipers is stock and you do not need vag com to make it work.

Windows closing while raining is a vag com mode that nobody got to work in 2012's yet.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Installed a baby seat in my CC today.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't mind the wheel gap it is getting fixed when I get time.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Lower it.

Post a new thread once you drop it with some proper pic :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> all doors unlock when you take key out of ignition, no more beep when i lock the car.


Those 2 things can be done on the MFD under the Settings without Vag Com, btw


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Removed the coilovers & spacers and I'm back to the DriverGear springs

Looks ridiculously high :facepalm:


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> Ok, ok....rain sensing wipers is stock and you do not need vag com to make it work.
> 
> Windows closing while raining is a vag com mode that nobody got to work in 2012's yet.



Can't get the 2012's to work even tho the long coding is there. Hopefully soon they get that to work at ross tech.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

08VWR32 said:


> Not today, but yesterday I washed it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

uptcv1 said:


> 08VWR32 said:
> 
> 
> > Not today, but yesterday I washed it.....
> ...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those 2 things can be done on the MFD under the Settings without Vag Com, btw


Yup, ATA Confirm on/off, I think.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

valkswagen said:


> Don't mind the wheel gap it is getting fixed when I get time.


Are those color matched to the car?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Yup, ATA Confirm on/off, I think.


Yeah that's what it is

I tried my other (2nd) key fob the other day....each one saves it's own setting the MFD
So when I locked the car it beeped (which I don't like)
Went into the MFD to turn off the beep for that key fob


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Got the HR springs installed


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Reverse rake FTW


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Reverse rake FTW


Gonna have that taken care of next week It was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Reverse rake FTW


:thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ozfst said:


> Gonna have that taken care of next week It was the first thing I noticed.


how would you take care of it? i mean they are springs not coils


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks to @Lucian1988 and his VagCom, my 2012 CCR has:

-Remote controlled windows 
-No *horn* when locking the car
-No DRL (with euroswitch in O position at least, not sure about AUTO yet, we coded at night)
-No Seatbelt warning
-All doors open upon removing key from ignition
-All doors open by pressing unlock once on the key fob
-Rain sensing windows (activated, but not tested)

:thumbup:


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Thanks to @Lucian1988 and his VagCom, my 2012 CCR has:
> 
> -Remote controlled windows
> -No *horn* when locking the car
> ...



Good luck with rain sensing windows. No one has got them to work on 2012's


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> how would you take care of it? i mean they are springs not coils



There was a thread explaining it. Order an extra set of spring pads from the dealer and install them on the rear. Here is the link:



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-amp-R-Springs


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ozfst said:


> There was a thread explaining it. Order an extra set of spring pads from the dealer and install them on the rear. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-amp-R-Springs


link doesn't work

i am going to install springs this week before h2o.....my problem is i have a trunk full of baggage and 4 people in the car (including me obviously) on the way to maryland (215 miles) 
being that the springs will not have much time to settle and i will have extra weight in the rear....will i have extra reverse rake?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> link doesn't work
> 
> i am going to install springs this week before h2o.....my problem is i have a trunk full of baggage and 4 people in the car (including me obviously) on the way to maryland (215 miles)
> being that the springs will not have much time to settle and i will have extra weight in the rear....will i have extra reverse rake?



Sorry here is the right link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5298662-11-CC-Sport-H-amp-R-Springs


Yes, it's very possible that you will have the reverse rake. Mine ended up being about a finger lower in the back.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Are those color matched to the car?


Yes they are.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Installed my coils today at Redline Speedworx, NJ; replaced H&R Sport springs with FK Streetline coilovers. Great shop..... definitely worth the trip. Next appt will be for APR flash.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Installed my coils today at Redline Speedworx, NJ; replaced H&R Sport springs with FK Streetline coilovers. Great shop..... definitely worth the trip. Next appt will be for APR flash.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Hey how low do your FK's go? and i take it there from the MKV?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Installed my coils today at Redline Speedworx, NJ; replaced H&R Sport springs with FK Streetline coilovers. Great shop..... definitely worth the trip. Next appt will be for APR flash.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: cant wait to see it Dan!


my friend is selling his mk6..he is selling me his dieselgeek ss for 150 (barely used)
ill be taking it off his car and putting it on mine tomorrow :laugh:

also just took apart the upper counsel/the whole piece over your head which holds your sunglasses and has the lighting/bluetooth option..ill post a picture later it's on my phone. i am painting it black to set off some contrast. I was planning to wrap the full interior in suede but it's just isn't worth the money...a tune is more useful

speaking of a tune.....APR help me in this extremely difficult mission to raise my boost!!!!!!!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

took a wash and some pictures, and painted the rills in the grill black : )


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

and more. cant get enough


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> how would you take care of it? i mean they are springs not coils


Yeah you can add an extra set of rear coil pads to the back.

I helped that guy install his front springs (in that link)
It helped out a little....it's only another MAYBE 1/4" extra in height so it helps.
Doesn't "completely" solve the reverse rake though IMO



1slow1.8t said:


> link doesn't work
> 
> i am going to install springs this week before h2o.....my problem is i have a trunk full of baggage and 4 people in the car (including me obviously) on the way to maryland (215 miles)
> being that the springs will not have much time to settle and i will have extra weight in the rear....will i have extra reverse rake?


You're gonna be riding REAL low in the back with people & luggage.
Gonna be a rough ride


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

stiffyNor said:


> took a wash and some pictures, and painted the rills in the grill black : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

Stiffynor :beer::beer::heart::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

ccowner said:


> Hey how low do your FK's go? and i take it there from the MKV?


Mine currently has a 2in drop (from stock height). And yes, these fit the MKV.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

CCRlineBlack said:


> stiffyNor said:
> 
> 
> > took a wash and some pictures, and painted the rills in the grill black : )
> ...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

StiffyNor,

Looks amazing!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Thanks  
Iam satify with The ride now


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SlavaKM said:


> StiffyNor,
> 
> Looks amazing!


This.


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

@stiffyNor

did you tint your turnsignals? how? :thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Precut from lamin-x


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, OK , OK, I didn't do a damn thing to my CC... except wash it. Flame me.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Nice shots! 










Best cell phone shot evar!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tried out a new polish... Seems to work well. 


my CC by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Installed my neuspeed 25mm rear anti-sway bar and wow the difference is like day and night! I will post a DIY and a small review pretty soon. Just need to get a picture of some of the tools required.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

valkswagen said:


> Don't mind the wheel gap it is getting fixed when I get time.


Rally style wheels on the CC? Not my cup of tea... But if you like it...


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

stiffyNor said:


> Precut from lamin-x



Thx!!! Tint or gun smoke?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Installed my neuspeed 25mm rear anti-sway bar and wow the difference is like day and night! I will post a DIY and a small review pretty soon. Just need to get a picture of some of the tools required.


I am interested in any feedback you can give. I am considering doing this, but all the chat about squeaks and what-not gives me pause.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

StiffNor, your car makes CLS look ugly 
Seriously, well done.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Mr.Miagy said:


> Thx!!! Tint or gun smoke?


Tint


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> StiffNor, your car makes CLS look ugly
> Seriously, well done.


Hehe Nice  thanks. Weee


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> ^ Nice shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're on FK's right?
If so, which ones? (part #?)
All the way down, or you still got threads?

Plans for wheels?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I am interested in any feedback you can give. I am considering doing this, but all the chat about squeaks and what-not gives me pause.


H&R is COMPLETELY silent

Uber easy install to!

Only difference is 1mm smaller vs. the Neuspeed one
BUT the H&R is a solid bar & Neuspeed is hollow


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Next appt will be for APR flash.


Lets hope so!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

had a good time trying to install Dan's H&R Sports after he finally got his fk's installed (Looks GREAT!)
i couldn't get the shock out of its place..it took 15 minutes to take everything apart and about an hour to put it back together....i lost one of the strut tower bolts in the engine bay....:banghead: i was looking for it high and low for a good two hours lol 
went to vw this morning and obv they dont have it in stock...it will be in Wednesday morning

so i am stuck with these friends where they have no one else to take them to OC maryland.....im really hoping to get these springs installed this week...hopefully ill be ok but if anything someones luggage has to go into other cars we are cruising with


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Forgot to post up...

Changed my oil the other day at 5,500 miles.

I don't trust this "10k maintenance" theory :screwy:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Forgot to post up...
> 
> Changed my oil the other day at 5,500 miles.
> 
> I don't trust this "10k maintenance" theory :screwy:


Same here, I did my first one at 2800 miles.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Lets hope so!


 Exactly! He ( Redline tech) did mention they have the file for MY2011 VW CC TSI.....plus an APR sale that suppposedly starts today. So, we'll see.


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> so i am stuck ...


Sucks.....hopefully you get it fixed before Thursday.


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Exactly! He ( Redline tech) did mention they have the file for MY2011 VW CC TSI.....plus an APR sale that suppposedly starts today. So, we'll see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I understand that the file is not really the problem though? I think its the means by which they install the file that is the problem


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Exactly! He ( Redline tech) did mention they have the file for MY2011 VW CC TSI.....plus an APR sale that suppposedly starts today. So, we'll see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk










:laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

took this apart too...going to paint it black









(like this)


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> (like this)


Wow...this looks much better than I had imagined....nice!


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Wow...this looks much better than I had imagined....nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


lol thats 3 coats....2 coats is going to look cleaner/better when the whole thing is done


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I understand that the file is not really the problem though? I think its the means by which they install the file that is the problem


He assured me there was no issue flashing my CC; he'd have to pull out my ECU, flash then re-seal. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> He assured me there was no issue flashing my CC; he'd have to pull out my ECU, flash then re-seal.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Wow! I don't seem to be in the same boat.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

APR stage 1. Then broke a few laws.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)




----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Washed it then it rained.*

I washed it and then it rained - so it stayed in the garage. I was bored so I also added a coat of Zymol Concurs. I am really happy with the 3M Scotch guard paint protection on White, its almost undetectable. Sorry for the crummy iPhone pictures - Iphone 5 next month. . .If that helps.

In lock down









Front Quarter Panel









Light and Bumper









Hood


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

will not be able to install my springs before h20 :thumbdown: 
ill be stock looking...doubt you guys can see my autotech or k&n drop in lol

fortunately i gave my turning singles into paint tonight so tomorrow they will be black (temporary oem+ fix untill the led's finally come together) 

also painting some interior pieces black....ill have pic's up soon for you guys :wave:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're on FK's right?
> If so, which ones? (part #?)
> All the way down, or you still got threads?
> 
> Plans for wheels?



Switched to H&R Ultralows. Blew a front FK literally the second day, did a defective return. Also they were squeaking. 










Test fit today... Didn't clear the front calipers so I got some 5mm spacers rushed.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Switched to H&R Ultralows. Blew a front FK literally the second day, did a defective return. Also they were squeaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're on FK's right?
> If so, which ones? (part #?)
> All the way down, or you still got threads?
> 
> Plans for wheels?





1slow1.8t said:


> :thumbup:




















Threw the rears on. Fronts tomorrow once UPS drops off my 5mm spacers.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Threw the rears on. Fronts tomorrow once UPS drops off my 5mm spacers.


Looking good:thumbup: Really like those wheels on the CC.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Threw the rears on. Fronts tomorrow once UPS drops off my 5mm spacers.


AAAHHHH... those wheels make your car look sooooo sexy. It brings everything together perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Had an ECM fail. Picked it up lo and behold.. VW fixed my Euro-only Dial-Pad that I've been struggling to code. Gotta love it.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Had an ECM fail. Picked it up lo and behold.. VW fixed my Euro-only Dial-Pad that I've been struggling to code.


I've always wanted that very exclusive mod. Your auto is now the current euro mod standard here  HUGE shoutout to wdimagineer, the original mod CC artist :thumbup:

I now have this RNS dial-pad










New cockpit picture at night.










Viel Spaß!


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Had an ECM fail. Picked it up lo and behold.. VW fixed my Euro-only Dial-Pad that I've been struggling to code. Gotta love it.


Can you share the coding as can't get mine working


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Not today but this weekend I installed the H&R's springs :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Not today but this weekend I installed the H&R's springs :thumbup:


looking good Boricua. are you coming to H20?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

romney said:


> I've always wanted that very exclusive mod. Your auto is now the current euro mod standard here  HUGE shoutout to wdimagineer, the original mod CC artist :thumbup:
> 
> I now have this RNS dial-pad
> 
> Viel Spaß!


Thanks, I appreciate it. WD/DC is definitely the man! He is/was originally my inspiration and now a great friend IRL.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

knightfal said:


> Can you share the coding as can't get mine working


Hmmm... And give up my euro-mod god status? Yeah. Ok, I'll check the coding this weekend and pm you


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

rabbit07 said:


> looking good Boricua. are you coming to H20?


I dont know yet, are you?? I want to but its the wife BDay weekend.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I dont know yet, are you?? I want to but its the wife BDay weekend.


yeah I am going down tomorrow with the my local club.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

romney said:


> I now have this RNS dial-pad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the RNS-510 dial pad was standard, no? Mine has it.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

The software dialpad is standard on the RNS. Jholmes has the hardware 

Finally been on a little holiday and enjoying all the mods. I overheard one person last night that saw the auto and say,"OMFG it's a VW!"


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

romney said:


> The software dialpad is standard on the RNS. Jholmes has the hardware
> 
> Finally been on a little holiday and enjoying all the mods. I overheard one person last night that saw the auto and say,"OMFG it's a VW!"


i envy you. I wish I have the time....and money for the mods you put in! :laugh:


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

picked the wheels from paint and lowered the front another 1/2 inch. 3 hours before the long trek down to H2o!

















I'll get some better shoots tomorrow in Ocean City, MD









Wheels are OEM Audi A6 18x8 et 48 tires are a meaty 245/40/18 Coils are H&R Ultra lows, rear all up, front can down 1.5 inches more but I hit my passenger side axle any lower than where its set.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

sugmag said:


> picked the wheels from paint and lowered the front another 1/2 inch. 3 hours before the long trek down to H2o!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 saw you at the convention center...looks great love the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

what wheels are those?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Test fit today... Didn't clear the front calipers so I got some 5mm spacers rushed.



What's the offset that they wouldn't clear the calipers???


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> What's the offset that they wouldn't clear the calipers???












Proper photoshoot later.

18x9 ET40. Main thing is the face is flat and thick, so not much brake clearance. 5mm spacers solved the problem.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*DRL LED lights mounted on my CC R-Line*

Today i got my DRL LED lights mounted on my CC. Looks good i think, but i will get pictures from daytime that will show how they look when they really should be used.

Follow this link to see my thread and more pictures from my DRL LED "project".
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ct-quot-on-my-CC-2011&p=73688468#post73688468


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Aonarch said:


>


This isn't your car I saw this car on another forum. I don't believe you. Need more proof lol haha pay back! By the way CTB. 


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

cvillarraga said:


> This isn't your car I saw this car on another forum. I don't believe you. Need more proof lol haha pay back! By the way CTB. 


:facepalm:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> :facepalm:


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sammzway said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Negative. The ignore member feature does wonders.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Lol haha


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Negative. The ignore member feature does wonders.


Your no fun, English professor.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

cvillarraga said:


> Your no fun, English professor.


You're no fun, English professor. (Fixed) LOL sorry had to do it.


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Finally HID*

Finally got around to instaaling my small ballast HID kit from USPmotorsports and man are sweet looking. There is a thread from Greg flooring around which helped a lot, I changed my approach a bit but I'm very happy with the end result.

Also installed license plate lights from USP and man those suckers are bright. Very easy install, will post pics later.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

recluss1 said:


> Finally got around to instaaling my small ballast HID kit from USPmotorsports and man are sweet looking. There is a thread from Greg flooring around which helped a lot, I changed my approach a bit but I'm very happy with the end result.
> 
> Also installed license plate lights from USP and man those suckers are bright. Very easy install, will post pics later.


How is the glare?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i installed some 3m di-noc carbon fiber in brown color
i don't how this color looks on my interior
should i go for graphite or silver instead?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

akipal said:


> i installed some 3m di-noc carbon fiber in brown color
> i don't how this color looks on my interior
> should i go for graphite or silver instead?


Graphite ftw


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Tinted my turn signals..

Before....after


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It is funny how something so small, like tinting the front signals, adds so much.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> It is funny how something so small, like tinting the front signals, adds so much.


Completely agree.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

went up to meet a guy about buying his MkIII and parked next to him was this beauty!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

You don't see that too often


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

sugmag said:


> went up to meet a guy about buying his MkIII and parked next to him was this beauty!


Hahaha. When I saw this pic I was like, wait that can't be mine, but it is


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

akipal said:


> i installed some 3m di-noc carbon fiber in brown color
> i don't how this color looks on my interior
> should i go for graphite or silver instead?


Yeah..not feelin' the brown :facepalm:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished installing my lamin-x on my clear corners. Went with the 6% and it looks great. I can't wait to see it tomorrow in the light.


----------



## TigersCC (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been waiting all week, to get some vag com stuff done. connivence windows feature and taking off the DRLs.

Also hardwiring my radar!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got pic's uploaded. Took a pic mid way through so you can see the difference. Should be able to tell more in the day time.


----------



## tracer (May 12, 2008)

sugmag said:


> went up to meet a guy about buying his MkIII and parked next to him was this beauty!


That my 20th! Awesome! Ha that's where we park far away from everyone else!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just put my stock intake back on . . .


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*New Pictures by a Photographer*

Hey.. A guy in the norwegian audi vw club has photo as his hobby, he is very good... and here are some pictures by Stian wethammer : ) enjoy. 









http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/album460/IMG_0926_copy.jpg









http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/album460/IMG_0970_liten_logo_copy.jpg









http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/album460/IMG_0995_liten.jpg

And here is a Link to his Facebook side: 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Photo-By-Stian-Wethammer/110670722343489


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

stiffyNor said:


> Hey.. A guy in the norwegian audi vw club has photo as his hobby, he is very good... and here are some pictures by Stian wethammer : ) enjoy.
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Photo-By-Stian-Wethammer/110670722343489


Well done indeed!


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

I hit 10,000 miles - exactly a year from the day I bought it. Pure coincidence, didn't try to manage the miles or anything.

Coincidentally, my wife's Routan hit 10,000 miles in March, a year plus one day from when she bought that.

:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## CC Devil (Aug 23, 2011)

Wash and took pictures.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

Bought mine on friday and put about 600 miles on it :thumbup:


----------



## CC Devil (Aug 23, 2011)

formulanerd said:


> Bought mine on friday and put about 600 miles on it :thumbup:


 Congrats! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

damn Canadian .:R Lines come with projectors? sweet!!!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the 30K service done today. Had to Order the molding for the Back window. Should be in in a few days.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

10CC said:


> I hit 10,000 miles - exactly a year from the day I bought it. Pure coincidence, didn't try to manage the miles or anything.
> 
> Coincidentally, my wife's Routan hit 10,000 miles in March, a year plus one day from when she bought that.
> 
> :screwy:


 You both work at home??? I do 10k in 4 months.


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Oil change  First DIY. ECS plug..... very exciting:screwy:


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

CC Rider said:


> You both work at home??? I do 10k in 4 months.


 i put 7k /year on my R32, and i work 18 miles from my house  

also ride my bike a lot when weather permits though


----------



## Speck251 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Vw Facebook Like Like Like JOIN JOIN*http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vw-photography/150566708367481


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> You both work at home??? I do 10k in 4 months.


 I do, two sometimes three days a week. My commute on the days I go to the office is ~17 miles each way. 

My wife works three days a week and her commute is ~ 3.5 miles each way.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> You both work at home??? I do 10k in 4 months.


 ^^^ awesome. I've had my 2010 for 13 months approximately. Drove it for 11, just hit 30k.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mod Shack VDTA Intake:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

What do people think about 19" rotiform?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

stiffyNor said:


> What do people think about 19" rotiform?


 Lot of people on this forum luv em. I don't care for them much. Better then Phoenix though :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the pics of the rotiform cc above this post. With that being said got my Lamin-X tinted fog covers in the mail today. Going to install them this weekend. Love this stuff so far.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

stiffyNor said:


> What do people think about 19" rotiform?


 
I like the Bentley wheels better.


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

i think the rotiforms look real good, along with some of the amg benz wheels but I never understand people leaving the "B" (Bentley) or the Mercedes logo on the wheels. I mean our cars are not Benz and def not a Bentley, do the VW center caps not fit?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> i think the rotiforms look real good, along with some of the amg benz wheels but I never understand people leaving the "B" (Bentley) or the Mercedes logo on the wheels. I mean our cars are not Benz and def not a Bentley, do the VW center caps not fit?


 I :heart: my Roti's....BTW those are 3 piece BLQ's right?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> I :heart: my Roti's....BTW those are 3 piece BLQ's right?


 yes they are! wish I could afford those.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I :heart: my Roti's....BTW those are 3 piece BLQ's right?


 Yes 3 piece  but i dont know, is then Nice, cooler then The bentley's? 
But with 19" The car will be lower


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the battery replaced, it only has 17k miles and it was dead.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

*Clear turns*

Installed Clear Turns on my 2012 Lux Plus Island Gray. Looks like they belong better than the Amber lights. Recommend if you are thinking about it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Roti's are played out.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> Roti's are played out.


 I agree


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> do the VW center caps not fit?


 In most cases, they do not.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

If you build your car for the internet, then yes Roti BLQ's are "played out". 
If you build you car for yourself, they look great!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

sugmag said:


> If you build your car for the internet, then yes Roti BLQ's are "played out".
> If you build you car for yourself, they look great!


 Well said. I agree. Love the Rotis.:thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Roti's are played out.


 Eh? Maybe BLQ's...


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

And i will lowered One cm i The front. 

Right or wrong? 
3piece blq concave.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Roti's are played out.


 Rotis PLayed out? 

Have no Idea how many want Roti's and just cant afford them. The great thing about Rotiform wheels that they look great in any color, they have diff models 3piece, forged and cast so althought they look the same they arent... i dont know about where you from but where im from rotis brake necks! yeah maybe NJ and crap where the euro scene is big... but other than VW/VAG shows ived never seen alot of rotis in one place.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> Rotis PLayed out?
> 
> Have no Idea how many want Roti's and just cant afford them. The great thing about Rotiform wheels that they look great in any color, they have diff models 3piece, forged and cast so althought they look the same they arent... i dont know about where you from but where im from rotis brake necks! yeah maybe NJ and crap where the euro scene is big... but other than VW/VAG shows ived never seen alot of rotis in one place.


 Even Rs's are played out but everyone wants them!!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

If everybody wants them, they Are not played out. Then its a best seller, and if everybody want it then The produser have done something Right, that many people like


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Took my car in today figured out I have alignment issues apparently and my tires are cupping without any suspension modification. Going in for Alignment monday to see if it fixes the massive amount of road noise im getting


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Wash, wax, full engine detail..... Installed drop in K&N and ordered my eurobadge


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

*K&N Question*

I heard mixed reviews on the K&N filters for CC's. How is yours running so far? I really like K&N but don't want to drop one in without feedback.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Alppasta said:


> I heard mixed reviews on the K&N filters for CC's. How is yours running so far? I really like K&N but don't want to drop one in without feedback.


 Im party responsible for that mixed review. I thought i was loosing mpg, in fact, it did increase 2-3mpg. 
My max hwy was at 37.5mpg for approx 40miles of driving.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Washed her and took some pictures.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

^ that is sick


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think your house needs some love and attention as well


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Im party responsible for that mixed review. I thought i was loosing mpg, in fact, it did increase 2-3mpg.
> My max hwy was at 37.5mpg for approx 40miles of driving.


Thanks for the follow-up. I dropped a K&N in this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

instigator31 said:


> I think your house needs some love and attention as well


I know I know. I've been saving up for the Gold Coast Kit. Maybe after I get it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> Had the 30K service done today. Had to Order the molding for the Back window. Should be in in a few days.


What was wrong with it?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for my CC....
It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home

Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
Bought that car for her


Seen better days for sure. . .


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

Man,I'm very sorry for your loss. Good luck with everything.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


Sorry for your loss, i can't imagine the pain you must be going through.
Hopefully you get through this in one piece, don't lose faith.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your loss my friend.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

very sad indeed. I'm sorry to hear such bad news.

my condolences, strive for better days. Be strong. :heart:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


This is truly sad. Wishing you and yours the strength to pull through this hard time. Be strong.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


oh man I am so sorry for your lose.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not to be a bummer, but thanks for the support guys :heart:



On a totally different note.....I think I found a cheap, but still OEM way to lower the CC

stay tuned!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> What was wrong with it?


Where the back doors index up. The rubber split at the top. Had to order a new window and that black bar. It comes as one piece. Can't just replace the rubber molding.

Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## Ashot E3 Motors (Oct 7, 2011)

I took mine off but broke them, so i just painted them and put them back on with double tape and it worked perfectly.


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Alppasta said:


> I heard mixed reviews on the K&N filters for CC's. How is yours running so far? I really like K&N but don't want to drop one in without feedback.


Had it two days now and couldn't be happier. Especially after looking at the stock filter versus the K&N. I feel a better throttle response and a throatier sound when getting on it. It won't change your life, but I personally feel it's the best thing you can do if you are staying with the stock air box.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

NastyRLine said:


> Had it two days now and couldn't be happier. Especially after looking at the stock filter versus the K&N. I feel a better throttle response and a throatier sound when getting on it. It won't change your life, but I personally feel it's the best thing you can do if you are staying with the stock air box.


+1


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


awww man, that's sad..  there's no quick recovery out of that but hoping the best for you bro..


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

installed a Euro switch, the $32 one from Hong Kong, works like a charm. I didn't install the trigger wire nor did I do any vag coding (don't have vcds)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> installed a Euro switch, the $32 one from Hong Kong, works like a charm. I didn't install the trigger wire nor did I do any vag coding (don't have vcds)


Mines getting redelivered tomorrow good to know that I shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> installed a Euro switch, the $32 one from Hong Kong, works like a charm. I didn't install the trigger wire nor did I do any vag coding (don't have vcds)


Yup, it is truly plug-n-play.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom Motorsports (Oct 12, 2011)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2827113378_1630417374_2242410_478385796_n.jpg


----------



## Custom Motorsports (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Custom Motorsports said:


>


Looks good:thumbup: I would have went with bigger rims, but that's just me. I like the tint on the headlights. What did you use to tint them?


----------



## Custom Motorsports (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks, I use to have 19" but i didn't like how they preformed. 17" rides much smooth since its dropped. 
i used 3m tint for the head light but i sprayed the rear lights.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hows the light quality? Did it lessen with the tint


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my new issue of Eurotuner and my euro switch this morning in the mail wahoo!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


I am very sorry for your loss...my condolences go out to you and your family...be strong friend


----------



## Custom Motorsports (Oct 12, 2011)

the quality its pretty good. They look good with Neon HID.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> On a totally different note.....I think I found a cheap, but still OEM way to lower the CC
> 
> stay tuned!


oOoOoo


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> It's been sitting parked for about 2 weeks now back at home
> 
> Unexpectedly lost my 2 month old daughter a little over a week ago and have been staying at the in-laws.
> ...


Although this may not be much of a comfort to you, I truly believe she is with God and you will see her again, way down the road.

In the mean time, soothe your wife with as much comfort and sensitivitiy as you can possibly muster up. Remember, the mother suffers far more than the father, even if she seen stronger than you. Women usually do.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Had a check engine light come on under hard acceleration. Took it to the dealer and they replaced my DV. Not sure if the chip/software caused the tear in it from the underboost/overboost fault, but they covered it under warranty nonetheless :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Had a check engine light come on under hard acceleration. Took it to the dealer and they replaced my DV. Not sure if the chip/software caused the tear in it from the underboost/overboost fault, but they covered it under warranty nonetheless :beer:


You probably had the old revision DV, it tears if tuned eventually. So now you should have the newest revision, which can handle a tune. :thumbup:


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not to be a bummer, but thanks for the support guys :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Epence said:


> oOoOoo


x2 - even if just out of curiosity because I'm selling the car


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Installed my  adjustable H&R RSB today. In-arguably one of the "best" suspension upgrades thus far. :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my CC an iPhone4s to share music with... jaja


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Installed my  adjustable H&R RSB today. In-arguably one of the "best" suspension upgrades thus far. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

pulled the air ride and 20's and put it back on the stock 17's and some super sports..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Us2bA4dr said:


> pulled the air ride and 20's and put it back on the stock 17's and some super sports..


selling the air ride?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

1slow1.8t said:


> selling the air ride?


already sold..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

dragging tomorrow so i wanted +5hp :laugh:
installed k&n tyfoon 1.5. took some pics to compare to stock box...ill post them when i get home :thumbup:
car sounds better obv..a lot louder then the box + k&n drop in.
sounds the best standing still


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

stock airbox









k&n stage 1.5









comparison 









almost out 









grill off








mean grill


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

short video right after install...click to play
this video is only stage 1....maf pipe not on in this video


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn's car....seems like he never ever posts pictures so it has to be done 

the day he got his fk's installed :thumbup:
blurry pic and he is in reverse...i know everyone is jelly over his sunroof and camera..i am for sure lol












Dan, hope its cool


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I made believe my CC was a FSI and added some hardware. Hardware only at this time.



















Thanks go out to Vortex member Ryan Mills for his expertise and care while working on my CC. It was 8 hours of fun stuff!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> de_bklyn's car....seems like he never ever posts pictures so it has to be done
> 
> the day he got his fk's installed :thumbup:
> blurry pic and he is in reverse...i know everyone is jelly over his sunroof and camera..i am for sure lol
> ...


Np.......thanks..will post new pics soon.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Today I put my car through drag racing 

i ran 19 times...my best time in the 1/4 was 14.876 @ 92.07 mph
2nd was 14.988 @ 92.27 mph
3rd was 14.996 @ 92.71 mph
and low-mid 15's for all the others
i had a lot of wheel hop in 1st so my slowest run was 15.701 @ 89.59 mph

had 1 run with another cc (dsg) blue racing with his son on mk4 good guy :thumbup:
we both started bad
i ran 15.434 @ 91.56 mph
he ran 15.504 @ 90.85 mph


had a great time!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

looked at her, and grinned.


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

installed my Stoptech BBK care of Watercooledind and had my stereo installed.

IMG_0240 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


IMG_0241 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


IMG_0246 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


IMG_0249 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


IMG_0253 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


sig by dta_mbr, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

love that BBK. looks great with the roiti's. 

well I got my 20k service done today.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

IMG_0253 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


looks great :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

What did the stoptech bbk kit run you?


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

thanks for the kind words guys as far as the price on the BBK hit chris at watercooledind he took great care of me!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Tried new wheels.*

Hey. i tried new wheels for one week ago. But i like the bentleys better, so the seller both it back.. But i took some pictures. I hope you will like them... I love 20


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

stiffyNor said:


> Hey. i tried new wheels for one week ago. But i like the bentleys better, so the seller both it back.. But i took some pictures. I hope you will like them... I love 20


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

That is one bad ass CC. Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Can we just all agree this is the hottest CC in existance?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

stiffyNor said:


> Hey. i tried new wheels for one week ago. But i like the bentleys better, so the seller both it back.. But i took some pictures. I hope you will like them... I love 20


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Rotiform 3piece concave blq 9x19 et 40 

Polish front and lip. Machined pockets

edit: 215/35/19

lowered with H&R ultralow


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

stiffyNor said:


> Rotiform 3piece concave blq 9x19 et 40
> 
> Polish front and lip. Machined pockets


What size tires?


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

VdubXXIV said:


> What size tires?


215-35-19


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A "Fall" shot from this morning...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yet another bad ass CC. Nice pic Dion. :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice shot Dion! Looking good as usual.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Nice  like your wheels and The white color


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> Can we just all agree this is the hottest CC in existance?


No, the SEMA CC is the hottest. :beer:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Put these on...


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed some LED license plate bulbs from iJDMToy.com, minor mod, but they look great.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

*camera: Panasonic ZS7*

a bit late on the upload & share, but took some quicky funky pics while chillin' at friend's place on Sunday afternoon. Apologies if the pics are still big (for some screens ), but i downsized it already.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

And... I installed Nokya H9 bulbs, replacing stock H11 fog light bulbs. I cut the upper small tabs, so they can fit. Very bright indeed. 

Pics to follow later.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

You do this










You get this






Viel Spaß!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dropped off my car to complete my short term mods.

APR Stage 1 Flash and Intake
H&R RSB
BFI Torque Insert

Next week should be some serious fun!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

romney said:


> You do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A video camera does all that for you? Awesome!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> Dropped off my car to complete my short term mods.
> 
> APR Stage 1 Flash and Intake
> H&R RSB
> ...


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

romney said:


> You do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that thing strapped to your steering wheel?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Apparently, you do that and you get an engine light


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

That thing is just a way to mount the camera/video recorded....


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Heading to APR HQ to go Stage II today.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> Apparently, you do that and you get an engine light


The engine isn't running. The RPM's are at Zero.:banghead:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

cook0066 said:


> The engine isn't running. The RPM's are at Zero.:banghead:


Good job Sherlock.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

OEM Savannah's












and they're for sale  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5470040-FS-OEM-19-quot-Savannah-with-tires


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

installed a BSH torque mount insert. Best spent $35 ever.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> installed a BSH torque mount insert. Best spent $35 ever.


:thumbup:

Got APR flash today... Threw a CEL on the way home... ****.


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Got the classic double high beam flash from a car in the opposite side of the road tonight while waiting at the light You know the one that says hey buddy your high beams are on! The only thing was I did not have them on, tried ignoring it but eventually I had to start flashing him back after the person would not give it up. After taking a look at the front of my car tonight I have to admit the standard lights are pretty bright.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> installed a BSH torque mount insert. Best spent $35 ever.


until you get sick of it and buy the autotech...its cheaper and better. (speaking from experience)
especially if you drive hard


click to watch my best run


click to watch 6mt vs dsg (both launched bad)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Replaced two tires I was having cupping issues with. Replaced with two hankook ventus evo's. Went to cut across a couple lanes on the highway and thought the car was going to do a u turn. I almost can't wait to bust up these other conti's some so I can replace the other two. Already amazed by the handling changes without any suspension modification.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Changed oil at 45K


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

been a while, but ive been bit hard. bought so far: 

APR intake, 
the R alluminium pedals
Euroswitch, 
R8 coolant and Oil Caps
18x8.5 VMR V710's Gunmetal


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I consumed massive quantities of beer to make me try to forget that my car has been without an ECU for over 8 days.


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't do anything amazing or impressive with my CC.. but I did get a set of michelin icex2 winter tires+ rims! 

Anyone got any ideas of what I should do to my stock car?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

fma18 said:


> Didn't do anything amazing or impressive with my CC.. but I did get a set of michelin icex2 winter tires+ rims!
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of what I should do to my stock car?


how much do you want to spend?


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I consumed massive quantities of beer to make me try to forget that my car has been without an ECU for over 8 days.


I hear you... I'm not at 8 days yet but still lol.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

what i started today with 










put 3 of 4 of my wheels together. ran into a issues with some of the bolts on the last one so will get that sorted today. 

todays plan is to get them all sorted and put back together and siliconed and hopefully thrown on tomorrow! need to also get hubcentric rings and centercaps


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

got em some Coils for some slammage!!


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

^ did you get the BC's?


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

ccowner said:


> ^ did you get the BC's?


nah ended up going with something momenterally meanwhile i go on air. so got some fk's


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> how much do you want to spend?


haha... depends anything


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

fma18 said:


> haha... depends anything


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

Installed HIDs from USP...:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

VwCCRLine said:


> Installed HIDz yo from USP...:thumbup:


ftfy


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I ate one of these inside of her then gave her a bath

for those who have never experienced life that is a mc rib


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I ate one of these inside of her then gave her a bath
> 
> for those who have never experienced life that is a mc rib


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

McRib? Where! Tell me noaw!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> McRib? Where! Tell me noaw!


I dunno about your area, but they are back at my local mcdonalds out here in Arizona now


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I dunno about your area, but they are back at my local mcdonalds out here in Arizona now


Nope none here... Darn.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Nope none here... Darn.


Mail you one? lol


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

did this today to my cc


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

planning to make the back matte red =]


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Mail you one? lol


It will still be fresh.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Nope none here... Darn.


Haha, drove past my McDonalds last night and saw "McRib is Here!" on the sign and it made me laugh thinking of this thread. You guys actually eat that? Doen't it have simulated ribs?


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Should be ready tomorrow, but in the mean time this quote makes me happy.

" Micheal, I forgot to mention that your ECU code is brand new (first 2012 CC programmed in the USA), once the programming is completed, you will be the first customer to have it. "


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Haha, drove past my McDonalds last night and saw "McRib is Here!" on the sign and it made me laugh thinking of this thread. You guys actually eat that? Doen't it have simulated ribs?


Dont chics use simulated rubber dongs? Who cares that thing is awesome im getting another this weekend


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally picked it up from the body shop.. Someone keyed it from the back to front, and the entire hood.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Installed new RNS-510 with Voice Control/Recognition.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Finally picked it up from the body shop.. Someone keyed it from the back to front, and the entire hood.


That sucks. Where did it happen?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

OGnh9095 said:


> That sucks. Where did it happen?


This^

Somebody out to get ya?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Today I got my ECU back from APR and I am officially k04'd 

For those of you on the fence, jump off and get the k04, its worth every penny! WOW!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Today I got my ECU back from APR and I am officially k04'd
> 
> For those of you on the fence, jump off and get the k04, its worth every penny! WOW!!!


So you had the k04 turbo & kit installed before you had the software?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> So you had the k04 turbo & kit installed before you had the software?


Yes, Ryan Mills (a vortex member) and myself installed it Friday 10/14. Well, really Ryan was the one with the know how, I was there learning and helping the best I could. Anyway, the ECU was sent off as soon as APR would accept it. As I understand it, this is the first 11+ K04 they've mapped, so it took awhile to get everything straight, but they did and today the UPS man delivered it to me. At that point it was really just a matter of plugging it in, cranking the car up to work any coolant air bubbles out (and top off coolant). Then it was test-drive time, followed by a double check for any coolant leaks.

Its really impressive how hard it pulls now. I guess some adaptation will occur and it will get a tad stronger, but holy cow, it pulls hard now :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Yes, Ryan Mills (a vortex member) and myself installed it Friday 11/14. Well, really Ryan was the one with the know how, I was there learning and helping the best I could. Anyway, the ECU was sent off as soon as APR would accept it. As I understand it, this is the first 11+ K04 they've mapped, so it took awhile to get everything straight, but they did and today the UPS man delivered it to me. At that point it was really just a matter of plugging it in, cranking the car up to work any coolant air bubbles out (and top off coolant). Then it was test-drive time, followed by a double check for any coolant leaks.
> 
> Its really impressive how hard it pulls now. I guess some adaptation will occur and it will get a tad stronger, but holy cow, it pulls hard now :thumbup:


nice. plan on running some dyno?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> nice. plan on running some dyno?


Yes, after it adapts.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Yes, after it adapts.


Give it a few hundred miles. Mine took about 400 to get settled right. I was having boost issues and some other minor nuisances.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

it's gonna snow soon.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Picked up my "new" CC

With:

Stage 1 Flash 
H&R 24MM RSB
BFI Insert - Stage 1
APR Carbonio Stage 1 Intake

WOW - hard to believe it is the same car, just still refined performance!

LOVE IT ALL OVER AGAIN!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

put in the BSH 28mm rear sway bar.... 

all i can say is MY GOD what a difference. so stiff around the corners, car feels so planted its unbelievable. took the car out on back roads today, i kinda scared myself in some areas, where i knew i could feel the understeer, car was nailed to the ground.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

md5mike said:


> Should be ready tomorrow, but in the mean time this quote makes me happy.
> 
> " Micheal, I forgot to mention that your ECU code is brand new (first 2012 CC programmed in the USA), once the programming is completed, you will be the first customer to have it. "



Picked up the CC today, first impression is a bit mixed there are obvious low end and mid range power gains to be noticed but I have a bit of power surge in 4th-6th @ 3.5k - 4.5k rpms. My first initial pull after the car had warmed up to normal temp the car fell flat on its face at 4k rpms and died to 3k then pulled hard to 4.5k and fell again to 4k.

I pulled over checked under the hood made sure the shop had not mistakenly disconnected anything and left it unintentionally found nothing wrong or out of place. Drove the car again did not have the same problem all the way home but between 3-5k with emphasis on 4-5k there is still some power surge issue, I can feel the car pushing forward then pausing for a second or two then pushing forward again and it will continue to do this until it passes 5k.

I bumped it back down to stock mode and there are no power surge issues so I feel convinced there is something wrong with the flash or the ECU has a bit of a learning curve. I will do some driving tonight after traffic dies down on the 91 Octane options and see if it improves at all.

Still I am impressed overall with the power gains and I trust APR will help sort this out if it proves to be a permanent issue. I do appreciate the extra effort on APR's end with this being the first 2012 ECU I'm sure it wasn't a walk in the park and I know for a fact getting it fully loaded with all the options stock/valet/91/100 gave some engineer a bit of a headache.




*EDIT - BTW Stage 2 will laugh and then murder the stock braking system.... next on my to-do list.*


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

How long time wise have you driven the car since the flash.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> How long time wise have you driven the car since the flash.


30-45min


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:heart: Fall in the PacNW!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Finally picked it up from the body shop.. Someone keyed it from the back to front, and the entire hood.


OMG your dog is cute :heart:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Finally picked it up from the body shop.. Someone keyed it from the back to front, and the entire hood.


you should definitely paint the chrome body color :thumbup:


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Installed new RNS-510 with Voice Control/Recognition.


Nice. Try the navi split screen 










On the way home from work, another infamous Los Angeles pothole made a sidewall pin size puncture in the RF tire. No damage to the rim. Essential only driving for the weekend while the PZero's are shipped in :banghead:


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

Drove to an apple orchard. Bought 20L of cidar and took this picture.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

The truth is:

Looks to me like you drove to a corn field and bought some corn liquor.

Sorry bunky, I don't see a single apple any where.


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

hahah never tried corn liquor before  but the apple orchard was behind me!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

md5mike said:


> Picked up the CC today, first impression is a bit mixed there are obvious low end and mid range power gains to be noticed but I have a bit of power surge in 4th-6th @ 3.5k - 4.5k rpms. My first initial pull after the car had warmed up to normal temp the car fell flat on its face at 4k rpms and died to 3k then pulled hard to 4.5k and fell again to 4k.
> 
> I pulled over checked under the hood made sure the shop had not mistakenly disconnected anything and left it unintentionally found nothing wrong or out of place. Drove the car again did not have the same problem all the way home but between 3-5k with emphasis on 4-5k there is still some power surge issue, I can feel the car pushing forward then pausing for a second or two then pushing forward again and it will continue to do this until it passes 5k.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound right. Granted there is a "learning" curve I had none of that after getting flashed with stage 1 or 2.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> That doesn't sound right. Granted there is a "learning" curve I had none of that after getting flashed with stage 1 or 2.



Not sure what the issue was but all is fixed now, only really seemed to be a problem within the first 2-2.5 hours of actual driving time when I initially got the ECU back. Regardless I am very happy with the final results.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Took a couple pics the other day. Didn't get a chance to post them up, but figure better late than never


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Scheduled my first service.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Just Got around to Installing the Goodies :*

Well the H & R Bar 26 mm for the CC - had to drop the Sub-frame , then there is the Power Steering Rake : Wow a bit much !
Good thing I had Professional Help - Power Tools needed .

The White-Line - Camber Anti Lift Bushings - Sweet Looking - Testing tonight !

New Rotor's and Pads - had 69,000 miles those were Actually still pretty nice , and the Pads
still got 55-60% left on those - those aren't even rusted . I place a Photo later If someone wants them .


Rotors were down to .969 - .971 - not sure where the lower Limit is , but Nominal New
.998 thickness . Could have left these on for another 25,000 miles easily . Doing lots of 
Lite Thruway miles .

Going to go get 2 Bushels of Apples & a gallon of Cider ! :beer:


----------



## ccpax (Sep 15, 2011)

great pic


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

sergiommms said:


> *What I did yesterday:*
> - Chrome rings - door handles
> - Dynaudio speaker grills
> - Black piano trim
> ...


TODAY - FINALLY!
- Door ambient lighting


----------



## hiker (Oct 10, 2011)

Bought the gear for washing the CC but what do you think that brought? Right.....rain. Oh well, maybe tomorrow.

Taking it in for the initial service next week.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

fma18 said:


> Drove to an apple orchard. Bought 20L of cidar and took this picture.


where was this?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Got personilized tags....










Going on this Poor man's aud...i mean, CLS.


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Did the Premium 8 retrofit in my 2009 VR6...Love it!


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

got a clear film installed at the dealership yesterday =)

great work installing 

in the sun, standing > 1 meter away from the car (i'm 6''3), it is not visible
only visible when getting closer. very surprised how subtle it looks!

oh, and car color is candy white


----------



## hiker (Oct 10, 2011)

Well.....the weather broke and I got to wash and wax her. You never really appreciate the size of a car until you wash & wax; it was a labor of love, though. And she looks great!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Took a fall photo:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Looking good man.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Took the CC back to the dealer today to have the 30k service done, plus have the plastic piece on the trunk replaced since that cracked, have the horned check since only the high tone works, have them look at the peeling dash around the key slot, and the two major issues; I keep loosing coolant somewhere (no leaks or milky oil) and my newest problem, the driver's side carpet is soaking wet underneath the floor mat. They think it's a clogged drain for the sunroof, but we'll see what happens with that. In the mean time, they gave me this as a loaner; 2011 Tiguan 4mo w/sunroof and nav.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got my clear turns and lamin-x in!! 

Before:









After:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks great, where did you order it and what tint is that? Smoke?


As for what I did today......


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

It's "tint". "Smoked" looked too dark. I just wanted a light shade for the headlights and turns. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks great, 
Where did you order from


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Laminx.com


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

lugubre3645 said:


> Laminx.com
> 
> 
> Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk





Did you go with the pre cut or the sheet? Ive always used the sheets, and did it custom, but im wondering if the sheets are easier. 

Id save about $25 buying the sheet


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

08VWR32 said:


> In the mean time, they gave me this as a loaner; 2011 Tiguan 4mo w/sunroof and nav.


How did you like it? I've been thinking about getting one for the wife.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Cleaned up the front. Had the plate removed and the holes filled and painted.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Did you go with the pre cut or the sheet? Ive always used the sheets, and did it custom, but im wondering if the sheets are easier.
> 
> Id save about $25 buying the sheet


I bought the custom cut ones. I had to heat it up and stretch it out with a blow dryer cuz it wasn't big enough in some areas. If I knew I could have successfully done it with the blank sheets I would have gone that route. This was my first time doing this so I stuck with the custom fit ones. I didn't want to waste film trying to cut it myself. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Cleaned up the front. Had the plate removed and the holes filled and painted.


How did you plug them and paint it? I've been thinking about taking off the front license bracket but didn't know what to do about the holes. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

got some wheel covers because bare steelies look terrible on CCs.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i got 10K service done! woot


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

lugubre3645 said:


> How did you plug them and paint it? I've been thinking about taking off the front license bracket but didn't know what to do about the holes.
> 
> 
> Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


I had my friend who owns a body shop take care of it. Took him the weekend to do.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Replaced one of my defective HID. Camera makes them look blueish but they are pure white 5000K. Some will hate but I love them in the rain or at dusk only. Cell phone camera (galaxy S2)


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

So today I decided to get the lamin-x tint and go 6% of the front headlights and turns..wow came out great.
not dark enough to hinder the light output but enough to give it a shade.

Took a good 2 hours of tedious work.

I also decided to spin the coils down to 1 thread even though winter is basically in effect in NYC.
Getlow


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> So today I decided to get the lamin-x tint and go 6% of the front headlights and turns..wow came out great.
> not dark enough to hinder the light output but enough to give it a shade.
> 
> Took a good 2 hours of tedious work.
> ...


nevermind phone loaded picture slow looks good


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't have a great before, but here..hope it helps


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I ran vag-com logs for the k04. Wow, what a blast it is to *need* to drive your modified car wide-open. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

My car went from 1.8tsi 160hk to 218hk and 330 nm...

Yeaaah. fun fun 

took a drive against 2.0tsi scirocco and it was drew


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Don't have a great before, but here..hope it helps


Can't really tell from pictures which kindda sucks.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Its much more noticeable after sundown..

Here's a better before and after on my MK5.. it's just enough shade. I wouldn't recommend going any darker on your headlights.

car1 by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-

IMG_5093 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Its much more noticeable after sundown..
> 
> Here's a better before and after on my MK5.. it's just enough shade. I wouldn't recommend going any darker on your headlights.


how's the light output though your saying it's nearly the same as oem?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> how's the light output though your saying it's nearly the same as oem?


I wouldn't say oem...but its damn close.

I went out last night with my wife and didn't notice much difference.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

After 303 days of ownership, I hit 5000 miles today. That equals about 16.5 miles/day. To celebrate I gave er a wash and full detail.

Don't look at the trip OD


----------



## ccpax (Sep 15, 2011)

Saw your washed pic on the site I started.. I hit 5000 miles after 210 days.. Took the CC to venice FL today and averaged 29.6 MPG...longest hwy trip to date.


----------



## TanTheMan67 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bought one! My wife and I picked up a 2010 iron gray cc. 










Just tinted the windows an ding working on making a build sheet.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw two light brown CC's a mile from my house... In the same day. One R line, one sport. 

I've never seen a light brown CC before, yet I somehow see two in one day, a mile from my house. :screwy:

/csb


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

TanTheMan67 said:


> Bought one! My wife and I picked up a 2010 iron gray cc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, welcome to the fam.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> After 303 days of ownership, I hit 5000 miles today. That equals about 16.5 miles/day. To celebrate I gave er a wash and full detail.
> 
> Don't look at the trip OD


wow really? 5K in 303 days? u make me feel bad because I have had the car for erxactly 6 months and I put 10K on it.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


> wow really? 5K in 303 days? u make me feel bad because I have had the car for erxactly 6 months and I put 10K on it.


My commute to work is about 3 miles one way.

There was a time when I was driving 50 miles one way, but that was before the CC.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

So with much appreciation and the help of _EUROcode_ tuning in Torrance, CA. I'm pleased to update after a lot of ordering, waiting for shipments, installing and about a monthish worth of pay checks. 



Wheels - NM Eng. RSe14 19" Light Weight Wheel (Flat Black +45 Offset)
Tires - Michelin Pilot Super Sport's 255/35/19 (No Rubbing :laugh
Full Suspension - KW Variant 3
Rear Sway Bar - NEUSPEED RACE SERIES Rear Anti-Sway Bar - 28MM











My car alarm / anti theft device. "Iris"










































*I will post in the wheel/suspension thread with better pic's of the final stance and clearance areas.*


After a weekend filled with mostly spirited driving in Los Angeles where if you have been before or live here you know the road quality leaves a lot to be desired. I'm proud to say I have no rubbing issues what so ever and can sleep not regretting my decision and the advise from EUROcode to run 255's. :thumbup:


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

pal2393 said:


> Plasti Dipped Grill - lamin-x turns and mirrors, Lamin-x tails and bumber reflector, rear spoiler, 20% tint all around.


What color of lamin x did you go with for this? looking to order soon just not sure which to get.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I made myself feel better and I enjoyed a beer.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Shiny!


----------



## cchasassin (Oct 2, 2011)

*Lip Spoiler*

Got my lip spoiler added 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

MONSTER_NRG said:


> What color of lamin x did you go with for this? looking to order soon just not sure which to get.


 the color was the middle darkness i believe it was smoked.


----------



## TampaCC (Oct 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> got some wheel covers because bare steelies look terrible on CCs.


Why do northerners do this exactly? I'm assuming the salt will eat your rims maybe?


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

jspirate said:


> After 303 days of ownership, I hit 5000 miles today. That equals about 16.5 miles/day. To celebrate I gave er a wash and full detail.
> 
> Don't look at the trip OD


 I hit 4000 miles in the first month...and I work from home!!! Drive that car!


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

TampaCC said:


> Why do northerners do this exactly? I'm assuming the salt will eat your rims maybe?


Exactly.

But seriously. Get some OE hubcaps. Those Wally World specials look like ****.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> I made myself feel better and I enjoyed a beer.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JohnIBarr01 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But seriously. Get some OE hubcaps. Those Wally World specials look like ****.


Truth brah


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ViperCC said:


> I hit 4000 miles in the first month...and I work from home!!! Drive that car!


I do!!! I really do, but its mostly just drives for fun. Mt daily is a 1995 Chevy s-10 :what:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I hit 10,000 miles a few days ago... Depressing that I drive that much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Back to the winter rollers.










_(last year's pic)_


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

Nothing bc my car is still in storage and I am in Afghanistan  :banghead:


----------



## rbr49x (Oct 24, 2008)

Winter shoes on today - nice weather here and hate to do it once it really gets cold. I had a set left over from my GTI - tires aren't the exact CC diameter but within tolerance. Tire Rack's Sport Edition A7 wheels with Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D tires in 205/55R16. Not nearly as nice as my factory wheels but will be fine for the dreary Ohio winter.

Here's a halfway shot:


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

Plasti dipped my rims







soooo many spokes to cover!!!!!!








sorry for the bad quality i dont have very stable hands


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

behrad said:


> Plasti dipped my rims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, maybe it's just me, or my age or something, but black wheels on such a classy looking car just don't seem to go well together.

It brings to mind someone who just had all their hub caps stolen and has not had time to get to the auto parts store for replacements.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> I don't know, maybe it's just me, or my age or something, but black wheels on such a classy looking car just don't seem to go well together.


You can see wheels on that?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

rbr49x said:


> Winter shoes on today - nice weather here and hate to do it once it really gets cold. I had a set left over from my GTI - tires aren't the exact CC diameter but within tolerance. Tire Rack's Sport Edition A7 wheels with Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D tires in 205/55R16. Not nearly as nice as my factory wheels but will be fine for the dreary Ohio winter.
> 
> Here's a halfway shot:


Good lawdy, are you on air suspension? (no pun intended) Do the CCs actually sit up that high? I hated the stance of my car everyday 'til I put coils on.


----------



## rbr49x (Oct 24, 2008)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Good lawdy, are you on air suspension? (no pun intended) Do the CCs actually sit up that high? I hated the stance of my car everyday 'til I put coils on.


Ha! Well, mine's not lowered in any way, but that photo does have it exaggerated - just down off the jack with the parking brake set so the suspension's not had a chance to relieve - plus a very wide angle lens view...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

6668 miles on the car...and i get an Engine light.
Suspense, dealer visit tomorrow.
It did stutter (jerk) on me that day when it was just idling.
(oil level is correct and was replaced at 5k with 0w40 M1).


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You can see wheels on that?


Actually.....NO! :facepalm:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Installed winter tires (Nokian Hakkapalitta R) on my CC R-line, with Mallory rims that followed the CC when i got it in July. 
Size is 18-235/40. Hopefully no problem as long i have 4motion. Then i washed my car after the instalation.

Also i washed my summer rims, Sagitta 18-245/30. So now they storage ready for the winter.


----------



## jsams22 (May 7, 2011)

Let me preface by saying this is my FIRST DIY job on my CC. It just snowed and I have not washed my car.

Got a couple cans of Plasti Dip. Took of each wheel 1 at a time and hand washed it in my garage floor. I did not wash the actual tire. I started with my Driver side front wheel. I will redo that one this week sometime. After the first wheel I knew how I wanted to continue with the rest. I ended up painting the whole rim, inside and out. I popped the VW emblem out also (made a huge difference)! I only put 2 coats on each wheel. 

I will get some pictures in the daylight tomorrow. I will most likely wait till I get back to South Carolina in a couple weeks to redo the project. The temperatures here in Minnesota are in the 30s, will be 60-70s in SC.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gave it a wash after FixxFest...


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

get ready to be trolled on by others


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> Gave it a wash after FixxFest...


Love those wheels, but having to clean them gives me nightmares. 

Nice photo though.. Sepia filter?


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah they are a bit of a pain to clean by i use wheels cleaner and wash the car every week so i really dont give them the chance to get dirty... haha and trolled by what?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> yeah they are a bit of a pain to clean by i use wheels cleaner and wash the car every week so i really dont give them the chance to get dirty... haha and trolled by what?


Noooooooo... don't use wheel cleaner :banghead:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Picked up a friend for the CC!!









"12 4mo SEL. Definitely needs a flash when the engine is broken in.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Noooooooo... don't use wheel cleaner :banghead:


lol if they where polished i wouldnt... and if i wasnt changing the color of them i wouldnt.... but now ever since i got it aligned they barely get dirty... i actually havent used the cleaner in a while....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

SO, got everything I need to go stage 2.. :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> SO, got everything I need to go stage 2.. :thumbup:


Bagh... gotta post details and pics or didn't happen! If no pics right now, well then at least share the details 

Also, I want to know where I can get some _Traction In a Can_... let me know where you get yours!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Erwheezy said:


> Picked up a friend for the CC!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous.

How do you like it?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

did some HPDE last Satuday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Love it!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Bagh... gotta post details and pics or didn't happen! If no pics right now, well then at least share the details
> 
> Also, I want to know where I can get some _Traction In a Can_... let me know where you get yours!


stage 1&2 carbonio cai, billy boat stainless steel dp, 
.better tires, bsh pendulum mount, bfi stage 1 transmission mount,


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

Today, added an OEM Euro Switch from DBC Performance. It works great! ...now on to installing the RSB I already have in my signature block.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally crossed 5000 miles on my CC. Scheduling oil change for next week.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

20x9 q7 reps arrived tired have been ordered 245/30/20. Getting them installed next week will post pics soon.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Had the front plate removed not too long ago.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Coding my turnlights (20%) weee. and Got the winter wheels on, maybe lift the car a little higher soon, when the snow comes.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

bought tag and mirror/courtesy leds rear pads and scheduled my exhaust resonator delete


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

It was a memorable weekend for both of my Dubs. The JSW TDI turned two years old and we crossed the 110k mile mark on the odometer. Not one issue to report after a visit to Autobarn VW for an oil service and maintenance check! 

The CC is 6 months old today and I took her out for a short ride and turned over 5K. It received a wash and polish with Wolfgang's. The CC will be going into storage soon in Chicago until Spring.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you black friday...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thank you black friday...


:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thank you black friday...


:thumbup:

I am done with mods so now its just adding petroleum products.


----------



## mattborn (Nov 12, 2011)

*Clear turns*

This is my first post 
Picked up a 2010 CC Sport two weeks ago.
Installed my clear turns this morning.
ST Coilovers are on the way!


----------



## fastD (Sep 16, 2011)

mattborn said:


> This is my first post
> Picked up a 2010 CC Sport two weeks ago.
> Installed my clear turns this morning.
> ST Coilovers are on the way!


Where did you get the clear signals bro I can't find them ??


----------



## mattborn (Nov 12, 2011)

fastD said:


> Where did you get the clear signals bro I can't find them ??


ECS Tuning
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Side_Markers/


----------



## fastD (Sep 16, 2011)

^^thanks bro


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

fastD said:


> Where did you get the clear signals bro I can't find them ??


You are not looking very hard are you? Bud from checkered flag vw has them and even has a thread on here all the time. Do not pay more than 100 for them or you're getting a bum deal.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Alignment - -4 Wheel - >*

Alignment - - 4 Wheel Full Tilt Boogie - The VW Tech gave the Alignment some Great Number !

Man the Rear Toe was Off a mile and Camber - Super Dialed in Now .

It Completely Cleared Up a High Speed Shimmy and now this * CC - Attaches the Curves ! *

North Town VW Buffalo , NY :wave:

My Hat is off to You Guys , as another VW House - cough - *$$&^%^% Couldn't seem to get
anything Right .

Trained VW Tech - make a Big difference .


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Why do you type like that? I've always wondered...


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Why do you type like that? I've always wondered...


:laugh: Yeah it was throwing me off as I read it. My mind was think'n title, beginning of sentence, etc lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Why do you type like that? I've always wondered...


He's Yoda?


----------



## reynosofamily1 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Need clear signal lights like yours*

Hi, 

Where can I find the clear signal lights like yours? I am in California and I have VW cc 2012 r-line and I just want to change the other orange color signal lights....great car by the way. 

Thanks. 

-Cesar


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

reynosofamily1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I find the clear signal lights like yours? I am in California and I have VW cc 2012 r-line and I just want to change the other orange color signal lights....great car by the way.
> 
> ...


People apparently make zero effort these days...

http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=us...ce=android-unknown&q=vw+cc+clear+turn+signals


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

word... :facepalm:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Just picked up my winter/year-round rims.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> Just picked up my winter/year-round rims.


Those are samarklands right? Pretty nice wheels.:thumbup:

-
As for me... washed, waxed and re did the smoked headlights..I wasn't happy with the few bubbles I had the first time around.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Just picked up my winter/year-round rims.


Me rikey :thumbup:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

10CC said:


> Me rikey :thumbup:


Thanks can't wait to wrap them in Conti DWSs.......


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Those are samarklands right? Pretty nice wheels.:thumbup:
> 
> -
> As for me... washed, waxed and re did the smoked headlights..I wasn't happy with the few bubbles I had the first time around.


Yes Samarklands. I love Interlagos so these pulled me right in. Just have to adjust the coils once I throw them on.
What wax did you use? Need to do the same to my girl this weekend....


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

artist309 said:


> The CC is 6 months old today and I took her out for a short ride and turned over 5K. It received a wash and polish with Wolfgang's. The CC will be going into storage soon in Chicago until Spring.


Jealous of the size of your garage. I have your standard 20'x20' 2 car and it's a tight squeeze for the CC and T-reg.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> Yes Samarklands. I love Interlagos so these pulled me right in. Just have to adjust the coils once I throw them on.
> What wax did you use? Need to do the same to my girl this weekend....


I use Wolfgang's sealer, and NXT 2.o synthetic wax


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Threw some new rims on it. Not sure I like how it looks with the huffs on there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Not a bad look at all! Thanks for posting that up. Just might make the sale of these (on sale) that much easier...


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is mine. Put the plate!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

... You still coming through today? I only ask because I'm about to head out. Didn't wanna miss ya.


----------



## VWCC76 (Dec 28, 2010)

*LED strip lights*



[email protected]!NG said:


> A "Fall" shot from this morning...


Nice car Dion! Where did you get the LED strip lights from? I have looked pretty much everywhere but i cant find any:banghead:. Please can you give your advise. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

VWCC76 said:


> Nice car Dion! Where did you get the LED strip lights from? I have looked pretty much everywhere but i cant find any:banghead:. Please can you give your advise. Thanks!:thumbup:


You obviously have not looked "everywhere". You also need to spend some time on this site to find answers to your questions.

I will give you a head start this time. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5485244-My-Phillips-DRL-LED-8-Install


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

VWCC76 said:


> Nice car Dion! Where did you get the LED strip lights from? I have looked pretty much everywhere but i cant find any:banghead:. Please can you give your advise. Thanks!:thumbup:


Mine are a kit manufactured by LEDCapsule in Korea which I've linked below for your convenience. They are sold through our Achtuning Korea store. If you ever lose the link to them, it's also listed on the OP of my CC thread. _(If you're having any difficulty with that online purchase or need more info, feel free to contact [email protected]!NG using the email address listed at the bottom of the product page.)_

http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

another 5 quarts of 5w40 up and down the engine


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Alex, i like the new wheels not a bad look at all

....they look like 18's daytona's or are they 17" huffs?


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

*What did I do today to my CC [11/29/11]*

Today I enabled VIM on my RNS-510 using the instructions/files found in the following post.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5483333-RNS-510-Software-update&highlight=VIM

There is also another post with a bit more detailed information here.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ion-firmware-update-for-RNS-510&highlight=VIM

The longest part of the process was probably downloading the file and burning it to a disc. All in all I spent maybe 25 minutes from start-to-finish.

For anyone planning on doing this, definitely be careful. I have a twin niece and nephew who cannot ride in a car without Sesame Street, :screwy:.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> Alex, i like the new wheels not a bad look at all
> 
> ....they look like 18's daytona's or are they 17" huffs?


Eugene, they're 18" huffs off my friends 09 GTI. We just traded wheels for a week to see how our rims would look on each other's cars. The look is starting to grown on me the longer I look at them. It's different than any other CC on the road around here which is kinda cool.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

08VWR32 said:


> Eugene, they're 18" huffs off my friends 09 GTI. We just traded wheels for a week to see how our rims would look on each other's cars. The look is starting to grown on me the longer I look at them. It's different than any other CC on the road around here which is kinda cool.


Yeah its definitely a different look...not a bad one at all :thumbup:
i thought you might have gotten 17" huffs for the winter.

Alex please sell me the rs4 wheels :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

lowered it.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> lowered it.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

lowered on h&r sport springs  and put a euro tag  
love it


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Ordered a Beige Bra for my passat CC


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

vwCc_guy said:


> lowered on h&r sport springs  and put a euro tag
> love it


pics?? how does it ride? thinking about doing this after winter


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed and waxed her. Ready for Cars and Coffee in the morning.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

20x9 q7 reps 245/30/20 good year eagle f1s. I know car needs to be lowered. Any suggestions on springs?

























Sorry about crappy cell phone pics


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

lower it


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cvillarraga said:


> 20x9 q7 reps 245/30/20 good year eagle f1s. I know car needs to be lowered. Any suggestions on springs?


Can't go wrong with H&Rs.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I like my H&R sport springs. Today, I drove from NC to MD and back to have my CC reflashed with GIaC. Thanks to the guys at Induktion Motorsports for staying late! 

(still on the road home at 3:22 am, ugh)


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.431073,-77.632027
Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

My car is in this video. and more Nice Cars from here a live. Norway style  
Take a look 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5BXFRXc3UE&sns=em


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

picked it up from service - steering rack failed and would malfunction every now and then (only upon start-up) - actually seems better overall and a bit tighter.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

decided to keep the car for a few more years, then ordered a k04 and custom dp.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> decided to keep the car for a few more years, then ordered a k04 and custom dp.


You are gonna love it. Your number one goal after the k04 will be traction!!! :beer:


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

Installed the H&R 24mm RSB. Real easy install, with an instantly noticeable difference around curves and corners.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> I like my H&R sport springs. Today, I drove from NC to MD and back to have my CC reflashed with GIaC. Thanks to the guys at Induktion Motorsports for staying late!
> 
> (still on the road home at 3:22 am, ugh)
> 
> ...


Why reflashed?

I should be going stage 2 GIAC by the middle of this week. Still waiting on the DP


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

stiffyNor said:


> My car is in this video. and more Nice Cars from here a live. Norway style
> Take a look
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5BXFRXc3UE&sns=em


wow.. the rocco is ILL as F**k


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> You are gonna love it. Your number one goal after the k04 will be traction!!! :beer:


hope traction won't be that bad.


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

MONSTER_NRG said:


> pics?? how does it ride? thinking about doing this after winter


you can definitely tell the difference in the ride.. more stiff. but that doesn't bother me at all.
it feels more sportier, and definitely looks a lot better


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> hope traction won't be that bad.


Traction is good in 3rd and great in 4th, 5th and 6th


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Selling it in January! 

/csb


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*New Tires and all Installed*

Alignment etc. - Running Down the Highway !


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Upgraded all lighting to LED from USP.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Gave my wheels a lil fall luv.

A lil sealer for the chrome part of the center piece:










Some background










More background...









Fluff









More fluff


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

All cleaned up


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jspirate nice ramps!!!


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

This is my baby .. 2010 CC 2.0T.. decent engine.. my record so far is 220km/h on 6th gear !! .. so far stock. I have a long list of mods to do ! 


19" rims
H&R springs
R-Line with paddle shifts steering wheel
LED DRL
Chrome Exhaust Tips
Black ceiling interior


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dullatjie/6330341765/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dullatjie/6330341433/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dullatjie/6330337689/


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Wrapped new rims in DWSs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> Wrapped new rims in DWSs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


225/40?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

235/40


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh.. Well look what came in today... 









Hello stage 2:wave:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Oh.. Well look what came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pictures please!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> More pictures please!


What else do you wanna see? I'll take more photos on request. 

Everything will be installed on Monday morning.. Bout 9:30am
:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> What else do you wanna see? I'll take more photos on request.
> 
> Everything will be installed on Monday morning.. Bout 9:30pm.
> :thumbup:


Fair enuf. I am a bit OCDish and like to see anything I can. For example:




































Sorry... told ya I was OCD!
Pics after install would be great though :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Is that eurojets dp? Looks like it from the welds?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Is that eurojets dp? Looks like it from the welds?


You are correct. Eurojet it is.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Last week of good weather it seems, carwash/wax.










Full size here http://www.flickr.com/photos/slavakeyzman/6483692159/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Last week of good weather it seems, carwash/wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a pro-sumer camera and I like trying to get good photos. Very nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> You are correct. Eurojet it is.


Yea, I thought so. 
They have sick welds but I heard they have some fitment issues without some modifying. 

I got a great price from usp, and I had great experience with them on my mk5


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yea, I thought so.
> They have sick welds but I heard they have some fitment issues without some modifying.
> 
> I got a great price from usp, and I had great experience with them on my mk5


Yep, it was not a perfect fit. The Eurojet bracket had to be grinded down. That is nto something you do with a dremel! Whats funny is that it doesn't really fit on the GTI any better. It boggles me that Eurojet takes so much effort to create such a quality piece yet they seem to be slack on fitmet :screwy:

At the end of the day my install is really nice, but for the DIY without a means to grind down that bracket... well, its not really a good option.


----------



## ccmatt33 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just drove to and from work, about 46 miles.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

traded my Sagitta to Phoenix :banghead:
as much as I hate the looks from 19-17, need a comfy ride for my kids and my back on a stiff coilovers.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> traded my Sagitta to Phoenix :banghead:
> as much as I hate the looks from 19-17, need a comfy ride for my kids and my back on a stiff coilovers.


??? You should have just put on H&R sports. Its not much different than stock.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally mounted my Samarkands and did 2 coats of Zaino....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Blurry pic but it looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Said goodbye to useless restriction. 

Hello stage 2


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

FastB7S4 said:


> Blurry pic but it looks good. :thumbup:


Looked better on iPhone. Gonna take a better picture when there is sun....


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Said goodbye to useless restriction.
> 
> Hello stage 2


:thumbup:


----------



## KingstonCC (Nov 20, 2009)

Went to the dealership to touch my new 2012 CC sportline in candy white - delivery Wednesday of next week !!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

apr stage II ECU and apr downpipe this morning at APR facility in Alabama..:thumbup:


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Decided to buy it out today....I can now carry on with my build


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pics..


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> ??? You should have just put on H&R sports. Its not much different than stock.



Your right and I had that set-up (eibach) for almost a year and it works great with 19, Its just that springs alone don't work very well during hpde but with my current springs rate f&r 448 vs my old eibach aprx 180 f and 220 r Im loving the 17 set-up for DD.

Anyway, got my K04 and custom dp and it will be installed tomorrow :beer:
Ill try to post some sound clip


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ordered some Rims*

_*Ordered some Rims , and Transferring over the - New Rubber ! *_

:beer:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*OK - What Say Thee -*

I was Wondering about the Flanges ( Chrome Dipped ) "?" What are these SS or Steel
_*Magnet Check Please ?*_

_*Would You give Us an Up date on the Install ?*_



jspirate said:


> Fair EngTech . I am a bit OCDish and like to see anything I can. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> Pics..


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Impressive facility.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Poor quality picture but you can see.


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

Put my new wheels on and installed my new euro plate 

















Also ordered my new H&R springs and a Carbonio Stg. 2 Intake


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Torn my Diverter valve...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Poor quality picture but you can see.


Do you actually think the front end looks better with unecessary lettering?

Please say no.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

colorado719 said:


> Put my new wheels on and installed my new euro plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief!!

Why do some of you want to ruin the front end design of these beautiful cars when you don't have to?

Just my opinion, but never the less..............................................................


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> Torn my Diverter valve...


Pm


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

EngTech1 said:


> I was Wondering about the Flanges ( Chrome Dipped ) "?" What are these SS or Steel
> _*Magnet Check Please ?*_
> 
> _*Would You give Us an Up date on the Install ?*_


The flange is not SS. This is a concern from a dis-similar metal weld standpoint. I was a little disappointed in that.

I will try to get some under car pics sometime soon. Out of town for work and lots going on right now, but will do it at some point in the near future.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Do you actually think the front end looks better with unecessary lettering?
> 
> Please say no.


To each their own.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Euro plates on CC's is now an epidemic.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Messin around with the phone and it was late no one around and wanted to do a little video :heart:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

applied tint to my tails. obsessed with the look. pictures tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

1slow1.8t said:


> applied tint to my tails. obsessed with the look. pictures tomorrow morning :thumbup:


I'm seriously thinking about doing this to mine. Post pics


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> I'm seriously thinking about doing this to mine. Post pics


its a tad bit different from what the rest of the world does.....if anyone falls in love like i did 2 years ago. i would be glad to share what this is

before:









after:










P.S. i never posted about my muffler...lol it fell off :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo Dan, 

#1) how the hell did your muffler fall off? 
#2) I heard you blew your FK struts. Me too, ami is replacing them for free directly from fk 
#3) next time I see you... You gotta take a spin in the cc.. Giac stage 2 custom file and 3" catless dp is boosting 18-20psi. Scary acceleration.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

1slow1.8t said:


> after:


That looks incredible. Fixes that whole rear end.
Cops might have an issue with missing reverse lights.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I didn't realize that you did them red. I'm thinking about just tinting them darker because I want a smoked look like the R Line


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

Currently at the tint shop getting my windows done.

50% on windshield
5% all around


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

oil change


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> looks incredible. Fixes that whole rear end.
> Cops might have an issue with missing reverse lights.


i had this done on my b5 a4 in nyc for over a year, i never had a problem. people here ger pulled over for dark tails. everyone does black...this look is different but im obsessed with the look; always was. the reverse lights are white through the red film they kind of look pink a tad bit but you can tell that they are the reverse lights. i could post a picture if requested. 




cwwiii said:


> I didn't realize that you did them red. I'm thinking about just tinting them darker because I want a smoked look like the R Line


its different and thankfully not for everyone 
at night they look just like the stock r line tails. they look very oem with a small hint of "dark" amazing look IMO


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I must do this, but my tails are already R.
Wonder how that would look.
Right now your tails and your reflectors match.
But on the R they don't ...and i dunno how tinting tails would make them look after.
Still, this is much cleaner than the alteza look.

BTW, i have no connections, how much would a shop charge for this?
Can any tint place do it?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> I must do this, but my tails are already R.
> Wonder how that would look.
> Right now your tails and your reflectors match.
> But on the R they don't ...and i dunno how tinting tails would make them look after.
> ...


if you have the r's then it would just be a bit darker then it already it....the whole thing is that the plastic is clear and the inside is red...i like the outside red.

any tint shop should be able to do it...this tint is way thicker then regular black tints. but its the same process; clean, wet, apply, squeegee+steam gun, cut the extra and heat gun to tuck in corners.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

It looks really clean ...however I kinda prefer that OEM look. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Euro plates on CC's is now an epidemic.


Perhaps the CDC, Atlanta can help.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

PWNED!!!!

See what came in the mail....those effers!!...lol.










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> PWNED!!!!
> 
> See what came in the mail....those effers!!...lol.
> 
> ...


Haha, damn, that sucks elephant balls.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Haha, damn, that sucks elephant balls.


I have always known this spot had RLCs (even shows up on my RNS 510); apparently forgot. I can argue it was relatively unsafe to stop, hence I gunned it..... but then, I could have slowed down while approaching..(?) Oh well... 50 bucks is all.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

test drove the k04.... felt like an explosion :beer: it's a must have upgrade!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

1slow1.8t said:


> if you have the r's then it would just be a bit darker then it already it....the whole thing is that the plastic is clear and the inside is red...i like the outside red.
> 
> any tint shop should be able to do it...this tint is way thicker then regular black tints. but its the same process; clean, wet, apply, squeegee+steam gun, cut the extra and heat gun to tuck in corners.




I agree, looks fantastic and cleans up the rear nicely.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> I have always known this spot had RLCs (even shows up on my RNS 510); apparently forgot. I can argue it was relatively unsafe to stop, hence I gunned it..... but then, I could have slowed down while approaching..(?) Oh well... 50 bucks is all.


lol i just paid one off. 50 bucks, 0 points. ill take this ticket over getting pulled over 9 times out of 10. 1/10 times you'll be let go lol 



de_bklyn said:


> It looks really clean....





SlavaKM said:


> I agree, looks fantastic and cleans up the rear nicely.


thank you guys, i really appreciate it :beer:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I've never seen red tint. Is it Lamin-X?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> I've never seen red tint. Is it Lamin-X?


Either that or VHT Niteshades, they introduced a red tint spray in August.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> I've never seen red tint. Is it Lamin-X?


No it is not lamin-x....3m makes the tint but i never used it so im not sure how it is....i have used this tint on my old car and it worked/looked lovely 



Aonarch said:


> Either that or VHT Niteshades, they introduced a red tint spray in August.



yes i have seen the vht but i am not a fan of spray at all.....it is tint/film.

the name of the company is "Oracal" and the model number which i used is "8300" it is a lot thicker then regular tint.

here is a quick write up i found on google...shows it well 
http://www.tundrasolutions.com/foru.../215122-installed-oracal-8300-vinyl-red-film/


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

here is my b5 a4 and the thread when i "got my tails did" the first time 
enjoy

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tails-did..red-on-red-content&highlight=tails


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jspirate said:


> The flange is not SS. This is a concern from a dis-similar metal weld standpoint. I was a little disappointed in that.
> 
> I will try to get some under car pics sometime soon. Out of town for work and lots going on right now, but will do it at some point in the near future.


As promised here are a couple pics of my buddy's excellent grinding job on the DP. As you can see from the first pic it was a necessary modification.

Notice the unmodified bracket:









Two pics of the fixed bracket fixed:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cc at the aerdrome after a bit of flying.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

de_bklyn said:


> PWNED!!!!
> 
> See what came in the mail....those effers!!...lol.
> 
> ...


I got a better one. They send us video. I don't know if I wanna share it though :laugh: If people wanna see I may just upload it.:facepalm:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

How about something like this?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> How about something like this?


not bad....the first one you would have to cut the circle out then cut black film into the same circle and apply it or for the second pic i guess just cut it and it will be white....i prefer one solid color and pink reverse lights :laugh: imo one solid color set's off the whole look

in my eyes solid red looks very euro


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

for the smoke, you can spray paint the cut out after masking off the rest of the tails 

But i agree, all red is the best.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> test drove the k04.... felt like an explosion :beer: it's a must have upgrade!



Its better once it adapts. It feels great the first time you drive it, but after it adapts it smooths everything out. Its nto really more powerful, its just a smoother curve.

I've been running down some misfires and have had to reset the ECU a number of times. I always hate resetting and re-adapting!


----------



## mattborn (Nov 12, 2011)

*ST Coils*

Got my ST Coils on. Loving them! 


















Before and after:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mattborn said:


> Got my ST Coils on. Loving them!
> 
> Before and after:


:thumbup: looks awesome enjoy!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

car wash and some more pictures - just a dark shade of red on red =)


























here are my high beams....i was telling some of you guys that i replaced the high beams for LED lights..they throw a code and are not too bright but im working on a better look 


























added a sticker recently too


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

so i have some bad new's about someone on this forum (he doesn't participate too much but he's a member)
sad sorry but it happens


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> so i have some bad new's about someone on this forum (he doesn't participate too much but he's a member)
> sad sorry but it happens


Ow. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I drove it! Still need to wash it. Blck get dirty super fast:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought my 2009 CC at the end of my lease. Great buyout price and 1.99% financing. 

Finally mine to mod as much as I want!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> here are my high beams....i was telling some of you guys that i replaced the high beams for LED lights..they throw a code and are not too bright but im working on a better look


I think the LEDs for low-beams are perfect. For high beams, you're pushing it; don't really need it.



1slow1.8t said:


> so i have some bad new's about someone on this forum (he doesn't participate too much but he's a member)
> sad sorry but it happens


Wow.. hope no one got hurt.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Its better once it adapts. It feels great the first time you drive it, but after it adapts it smooths everything out. Its nto really more powerful, its just a smoother curve.
> 
> I've been running down some misfires and have had to reset the ECU a number of times. I always hate resetting and re-adapting!


I think once set/flashed by APR or any other company that's going to be the curve, check your DV it might be torn?
My car gotten smooth after my last hpde and when the tech pulled my DV it has a hole on the side and i didn't get any engine light either (on stage 1), we did change it with a vw/audi piston type dv but honestly, I don't think its going to last either. I need to install a boost gauge and thinking about the Forge DV

btw, I wasn't able to check any miss fire can't find my scanner.


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*I didn't do any thing today*

Because i am busy in my work today so i didn't still do anything with my CC today.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Installed my Carbonio! After getting her back from the shop where they tried to seal the slipjoint leak in my downpipe. Crossing fingers ...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

getting addicted to power and torque, i was yesterday over APR tuned service center for stage II+..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

painted a few things black....check it out 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5531441-My-date-with-lovely-plasti-dip


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

*diesel geek ss*

today i install a diesel geek short shifter.
9 months of owning the car and this has by far been the best spent $200 yet. 
i wish i had bought this day one. if you have never owned or drove a manual car with a short shifter i highly suggest you go out and spend 200 dollars. i highly recommend diesel geek. the car feels completely different i cant stress that enough. when aggressively shifting the rev doesn't drop as much and there is a lot less wheel hop seeing how there is less play in the transmission


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Link?

All I seem to find are other brands short shifters.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> today i install a diesel geek short shifter.
> 9 months of owning the car and this has by far been the best spent $200 yet.
> i wish i had bought this day one. if you have never owned or drove a manual car with a short shifter i highly suggest you go out and spend 200 dollars. i highly recommend diesel geek. the car feels completely different i cant stress that enough. when aggressively shifting the rev doesn't drop as much and there is a lot less wheel hop seeing how there is less play in the transmission



Short shifters do not effect wheel hop. That said, I have the Forge SS and I agree, changing the throw of the shifts make a big difference in how the car feels. Its pretty darn nifty.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Ribz80 said:


> Link?
> 
> All I seem to find are other brands short shifters.


http://www.dieselgeek.com/VW_six_speed_short_shifter_p/ss-sigma6.htm



jspirate said:


> Short shifters do not effect wheel hop. That said, I have the Forge SS and I agree, changing the throw of the shifts make a big difference in how the car feels. Its pretty darn nifty.


well i said i wasn't sure but it sure feels that way. where you replace the ss on top of the transmission..the new piece has a lot less play. Its strange because I tried to launch at the red light and there was a lot less wheel hop and only some spin. Im not sure but i know the ss effect going in and out of gear and it doesn't effect while in gear...but it feel like a completely different transmission. at a meet a few months ago, someone had a gold cc with a forge ss...it felt very nice but it was too long ago to compare it to mine...i forget


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

All clean!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Wired the Trigger Wire ?*



Ween2010 said:


> Wired trigger wire for rear fogs on Saturday, awaiting Vag coding. Next up, smoked turn signals, maybe LEDs for interior lights, and footwell lighting.


Your talking of the Euro Install Switch I take it .

Is there a Wire in the Harness or does it have to be Run etc. < any more Details ?

Thanks :

:beer:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Coils - anyone - have to Add Camber adjustments or is the Alignment - OK*

Coils - anyone - have to Add Camber adjustments or is the Alignment - OK

_*Tire Wear from Other with Coils ?*_



mattborn said:


> Got my ST Coils on. Loving them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I took pics of it lol


Sent from my Lala's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingstonCC (Nov 20, 2009)

To the tire shop this morn to get the snows/alloys put on . 

225/45/17 Marangoni meteo hp on vw copycat alloys . 


Car is near one week old , tomorrow is first full week back in the CC saddle . Damn i love this car .


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> http://www.dieselgeek.com/VW_six_speed_short_shifter_p/ss-sigma6.htm
> 
> 
> 
> well i said i wasn't sure but it sure feels that way. where you replace the ss on top of the transmission..the new piece has a lot less play. Its strange because I tried to launch at the red light and there was a lot less wheel hop and only some spin. Im not sure but i know the ss effect going in and out of gear and it doesn't effect while in gear...but it feel like a completely different transmission. at a meet a few months ago, someone had a gold cc with a forge ss...it felt very nice but it was too long ago to compare it to mine...i forget


If I didn't have the forge ss, I would prob ably buy the dieselgeek. Its one of those deals that you coudl never real knwo which one to get unless there were two cars side-by-side, each with one of the shifters. The dieselgeek looks interesting because it doesn't use the OEM cable ends.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

jspirate said:


> If I didn't have the forge ss, I would prob ably buy the dieselgeek. Its one of those deals that you coudl never real knwo which one to get unless there were two cars side-by-side, each with one of the shifters. The dieselgeek looks interesting because it doesn't use the OEM cable ends.


exactly I completely agree...I drove that cc with forge and it was very nice and i drove a 2.0t passat with a neuspeed which was so so. this sigma 6 shifter my friend has on his gti and it was absolutely perfect when i drove it. maybe I feel in love with his tune but the shifter felt amazing so it was no question when i ordered it..it was only 50 bucks and its suppose to be a whole lot better based on their description and vw enthusiast's advice


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Installed a flux capacitor...and tried to get some time travel going.....didnt quite work....lol


sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well...i see you cant upload pics through Taptalk.....FAIL

sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I see you don't know how to link images...FAIL!


j/k :laugh:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

^ and..


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> ^ and..


He was going slower than his cruise control. Matrix move. :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got off work early...cleaned up and took some pics with a HDR app on my phone....



















sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Took her and got an alignment and adjust the height...... 
Ready for the winter


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got a set of rotors, Hawk DTC-60 pads (Hpde), Hawk HPS (Daily), Motul 660 and a power bleeder


----------



## ccmatt33 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tooted in mine today! :laugh:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

*REVO* Stage 1!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

EngTech1 said:


> Your talking of the Euro Install Switch I take it .
> 
> Is there a Wire in the Harness or does it have to be Run etc. < any more Details ?
> 
> ...


Your post is not very clear, but based on what I think you mean, I will answer accordingly.

A separate 'trigger wire" is required. They can be purchased through a dealership. I think I paid around $15, which was "Highway Robbery, IMHO, for what you get, I paid it, never the less. The connectors are proprietary, so they have you by the gones.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

*Que guecta!*



Ilala819 said:


> I took pics of it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lala's iPhone using Tapatalk


Balsera!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Installed a protective cover over my plate to keep dust off and to give it a little bit darker look.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

got 35% tints

pictures soon....

happy new years friends :beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> got a set of rotors, Hawk DTC-60 pads (Hpde), Hawk HPS (Daily), Motul 660 and a power bleeder


I would love to know how these are with break dust relative to the OEM pads. Please share if you remember :thumbup:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I would love to know how these are with break dust relative to the OEM pads. Please share if you remember :thumbup:


Hawk Hps pads- a lot less brake dust vs OEM, if you install F&R you'll be seeing your dash board more often (for a few days till you adjust your braking) and no noise as well.

EBC yellows - similar initial brake vs OEM but gets stronger the more you use it. Brake dust is also similar to OEM (loud noise for the first few hundred miles)

Hawk DTC-60 -I'm hoping it won't over heat my tires, well see in a few weeks.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

My OEM pads barely dust at all. I don't know if they changed for 2012, but I was pleasantly surprised. The OEM pads on my old car dusted so much that the wheels were gray after a week. I also had the Hawk HPS pads (w/ Ate rotors) but didn't think they had as much bite as the stock ones. They had to warm up first as well. Don't think I would get them again. They were low on dust like Tom said, though.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> My OEM pads barely dust at all. I don't know if they changed for 2012, but I was pleasantly surprised. The OEM pads on my old car dusted so much that the wheels were gray after a week. I also had the Hawk HPS pads (w/ Ate rotors) but didn't think they had as much bite as the stock ones. They had to warm up first as well. Don't think I would get them again. They were low on dust like Tom said, though.


Yeah, I think the CC's pads are pretty darn good when it comes to brake dust. Some of my other cars have been terrible.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Little shake down..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

just found this thread today n a lot of you guys got so much knowledge can't anyone start a vw cc forum site??


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

did my first brake fluid change/bleed? And wasted a bottle of motul 660 
used 1.5 lit but a full 2lit should have been better.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Used my heated seats!! Im freezin in Florida...it was a whopping 31 this morning.. :/

sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ƒøทε บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Arggggggggghhhhhhhhhh - well today I found my FIRST major "scratch/ding".

Looks like a rock kicked up and put a nice pea sized round scratch above my left headlamp, i.e. paint totally gone. Looks like crap, I think I almost cried !!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

instigator31 said:


> Arggggggggghhhhhhhhhh - well today I found my FIRST major "scratch/ding".
> 
> Looks like a rock kicked up and put a nice pea sized round scratch above my left headlamp, i.e. paint totally gone. Looks like crap, I think I almost cried !!


I know what you feel! I got my first ding at a parking and I even saw who did it (dang pick-up drivers)
Those guys just open their doors as if no one else parked at their side.


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

Washed and Detailed my girl today, USP HID Kit Install hopefully in the AM










EDIT*** Before anyone says anything about me washing in one of those horrible brush diy places lol, I only hand wash and pay to use their pressure washer


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

EDIT*** Before anyone says anything about me washing in one of those horrible brush diy places lol, I only hand wash and pay to use their pressure washer[/QUOTE]
Yo....My company has contracts to clean those car washes...they use re-claim water...( re use dirty water ) with the pressure washers! Very few use "fresh water"......fyi


sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ƒøทε บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Noticed that my trunk trim piece is cracked like I have seen other post pictures about. Will this be replaced even when out of warranty?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Installed the Stern rear subframe brace.

Well the Stern rear subframe reinforcement has not diminished my chassis creaking....that greeted me this morning as I drove out of my driveway.

So, on a positive note, the Stern brace has made my wallet lighter, my car heavier, and increased the rigidity of the rear subframe (whether is needed it or not!). Other than that, it can't hurt....parts of the rear suspension look a little flimsy to me, as far as the thin gauge sheetmetal that the lateral links and their mounting frame are made of.

Concerning the reinforcement install, a little grinding of the Stern bar was needed to fit between the forward mounting points (where it fits between the rear sway-bar mounting "boxes"), and then some spacer washers needed to be added to make-up the gap between the rear Stern bar mount and the VW subframe. So...not exactly a "just-bolt-it-in", but still pretty easy to do.

I got the Stern bar from Pure EMS, they had a Group Buy for $105.

http://www.purems.com/products/ST8PB...ion_Lo_Res.pdf


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Got my rear muffler and exhaust tips back from powdercoating today. I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome :beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> Installed the Stern rear subframe brace.
> 
> Well the Stern rear subframe reinforcement has not diminished my chassis creaking....that greeted me this morning as I drove out of my driveway.
> 
> ...


Very useful info..thank you. I'm always looking for cheap suspension mod's to decrease all the subframe creaks. Mine are in the front but i get the occasional rear noise usually pulling into a driveway 



XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Got my rear muffler and exhaust tips back from powdercoating today. I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome :beer:


interesting...i like the outcome too. would love to see it in person


here's that pic of my short shifter 









u can see how the stock piece is gone completely and the two rods replace that piece.

here is a crappy picture of the tints. im taking better pics soon. 

warning....height is stock and car is dirty


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vwcc1 said:


> just found this thread today n a lot of you guys got so much knowledge can't anyone start a vw cc forum site??


There wouldn't be enough to traffic to make it a viable option. 

VWVortex is more than adequate.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

OK so here's the thing I just got the car today. I see a lot of guys here with coilovers im just wondering which coils are the best for the buck out there. Once again im a noob and im just trying to figure out which ones i should go for


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Front license plate delete. Holes filled in and painted by Maaco for $120. Another $50 for the manual flip-up license plate holder :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

lol @ the plate. :laugh:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> lol @ the plate. :laugh:



Haaah! Thats good.

I troll CLS owners too with "MERCCDS"


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> I know what you feel! I got my first ding at a parking and I even saw who did it (dang pick-up drivers)
> Those guys just open their doors as if no one else parked at their side.


This makes me sick. I wonder how they would feel if someone walked up to their brick house and hit it with a sledge hammer so that a brick was broken. I am sure thats different somehow because its private property. Yeah, like car isn't property and its OK for soemone else to not give a rats-a$$ because its not theirs.

Sorry, for the short rant. I just hate the segment of society that wants to have the road paved for them yet they take no responsibility for thier own actions. Yep, its just a car, but that fact doesn't mean its OK for the rest of the world to sh!t on it.

Sorry, I had a long day at work and that mini-rant was selfish-necessary :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

SlavaKM said:


> I troll CLS owners too with "MERCCDS"


YES!! Thought about that for a vanity plate myself but I'm too cheap to pay extra for vanity. :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> YES!! Thought about that for a vanity plate myself but I'm too cheap to pay extra for vanity. :laugh:


Its all good.. at least you didn't skimp on the wheels and such :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I'm sure he does get a nice discount on wheels...:laugh:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> This makes me sick. I wonder how they would feel if someone walked up to their brick house and hit it with a sledge hammer so that a brick was broken. I am sure thats different somehow because its private property. Yeah, like car isn't property and its OK for soemone else to not give a rats-a$$ because its not theirs.
> 
> Sorry, for the short rant. I just hate the segment of society that wants to have the road paved for them yet they take no responsibility for thier own actions. Yep, its just a car, but that fact doesn't mean its OK for the rest of the world to sh!t on it.
> 
> Sorry, I had a long day at work and that mini-rant was selfish-necessary :beer:



I actually have a few friends who drives pick-up trucks and I always tell them... all of you drive the same and park the same way. They just laugh at me. Lol


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Front license plate delete. Holes filled in and painted by Maaco for $120. Another $50 for the manual flip-up license plate holder :laugh:


Smooove... I've always liked those automatic plate thingie.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> Front license plate delete. Holes filled in and painted by Maaco for $120. Another $50 for the manual flip-up license plate holder :laugh:


no holes must feel like..completely changes the nose. if you dont mind me asking, where did you order the plate bracket...or the brand name
:thumbup: love the plate


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> no holes must feel like..completely changes the nose. if you dont mind me asking, where did you order the plate bracket...or the brand name
> :thumbup: love the plate


Made by Altec. Here's the link: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/APR-400U :beer:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> YES!! Thought about that for a vanity plate myself but I'm too cheap to pay extra for vanity. :laugh:


I posted it a few pages ago ... let me whore it again


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

*Been looking for coilovers for my 2012 CC sport*

Any suggestions?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

If you want to spend money i suggest
*KW variant
KONI
H&R*

If you want to spend a bit less
*ST coils
*

If you want budget friendly
*FK streetlines*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got my DSG update, cabin filter, oil change.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> If you want to spend money i suggest
> *KW variant
> KONI
> H&R*
> ...



well said :thumbup:


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

20% tint all around
H&R Sport springs
18 in replicas.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*LED Turns???*

Please advise!
Need pricing info, please........
Thanks,

Terry


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> If you want to spend money i suggest
> *KW variant
> KONI
> H&R*
> ...


And if you want to spend even more money, Bilstein PSS10s - $2000-2200

KW - $1400 v1, $1850 v2, $2200 v3
H&R - $1150-1300
ST - $800
FK - $550-1300 depending on which model (streetlines cheapest)


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

What the are pros-cons of each system?
Atleast for me, KW was top on the list since they are stainless - big plus since we get snow and salty roads in the winter.
They felt the same 5 years after i bought them as they did on day 1 (im reffering to my mkiv gti)
I really like KW, so i would recommend saving and buying once and call it a decade.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

owned her a week...thinking about winter mode since i have a set of 16" biolines that will fit...a rough photoshop of what that may look like


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Thought this was a nice picture of my brothers 2011 CC Sport


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> If you want to spend money i suggest
> *KW variant
> KONI
> H&R*
> ...


Ok thanks:beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> I actually have a few friends who drives pick-up trucks and I always tell them... all of you drive the same and park the same way. They just laugh at me. Lol


I drive a pickup and a CC. Complicated guy I am


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Put the winter wheels on...not as bad as I thought they'd look..











---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.457499,-81.543037
Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mwurman said:


> Put the winter wheels on...not as bad as I thought they'd look..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running Winter tires specifically because you go with a more aggressive Performance tread during the summer, or for something like protecting the wheels from damage?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

GeoVDub said:


> Are you running Winter tires specifically because you go with a more aggressive Performance tread during the summer, or for something like protecting the wheels from damage?


Kind of both. I wanted to save the 17's from the salt for the most part. Currently the 16's dont have specific winter tires on them, just the dealer all seasons (Bridgstone Turnaza) but i wanted to see how that size ran on the car before buying a set of blizzaks. Reason being, 205 55 16's run cheaper than the 235 45 17's :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mwurman said:


> Kind of both. I wanted to save the 17's from the salt for the most part. Currently the 16's dont have specific winter tires on them, just the dealer all seasons (Bridgstone Turnaza) but i wanted to see how that size ran on the car before buying a set of blizzaks. Reason being, 205 55 16's run cheaper than the 235 45 17's :thumbup:


:thumbup:

Thanks for the response!


----------



## socera090 (Dec 24, 2011)

Got them windows tinted on my white r-line. 25% on the front and 10% in the back. Couldn't be happier with how it turned out! Also ordered the euro switch and trigger wire, and clear turns..kind of standard..


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

socera090 said:


> Got them windows tinted on my white r-line. 25% on the front and 10% in the back. Couldn't be happier with how it turned out! Also ordered the euro switch and trigger wire, and clear turns..kind of standard..


damn! lets see the pics. that's pretty dark haha. what tint did you get?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

dropped it off at the dealer...getting a new woofer and tweeter in the drivers door that were cutting in and out, as well as a new turn signal in the drivers mirror...who knows what happened lol so 4 hours of repairs and they gave me this thing lol:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got my replacement FK struts after 1st set blew in only 5 months. Being slammed in NYC isn't the greatest idea.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I gave a d-bag driving an Oldsmobile Aurora a small taste of fine German engineering!!...he got a pretty good look at my tail lights...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

mwurman said:


> and they gave me this thing lol:


:thumbdown: on the new design...and LMFAO @ "this thing"

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

lipprandt35 said:


> :thumbdown: on the new design...and LMFAO @ "this thing"
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


yeah i know right? fortunately they are done with my CC so we are picking it up tonight


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R0A5TEM said:


> Thought this was a nice picture of my brothers 2011 CC Sport


Are those 19's or 18's? looks great.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mwurman said:


> dropped it off at the dealer...getting a new woofer and tweeter in the drivers door that were cutting in and out, as well as a new turn signal in the drivers mirror...who knows what happened lol so 4 hours of repairs and they gave me this thing lol:


picked it up from this whole debacle. Glad to not have that blasted beetle anymore! Now watching as lake effect snow buries it here in cleveland :banghead:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got some diy done. Pads, rotors, brake bleed and changed engine oil. I'm tired and my back hurts. lol


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> got some diy done. Pads, rotors, brake bleed and changed engine oil. I'm tired and my back hurts. lol


How was it doing the brake replacement? Is there a DIY on this somewhere?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> How was it doing the brake replacement? Is there a DIY on this somewhere?


Not that hard really and the DIY is the same for mkv or 6 the only difference is the rear brakes.
I'll try to get the link later tonight.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0A5TEM said:


> Thought this was a nice picture of my brothers 2011 CC Sport


Got some more shots of this. Thing looks fantastic. I love the combo


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

I blacked out the 2 chrome lines in the grill.. it's done temporarily with an electrical tape to see how it looks like !! I wanna do it now with a better tape , i'm not looking for pain, to make it reversible


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

did some track day today :beer:
I almost crash at the last session too :facepalm:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

abbodi said:


> I blacked out the 2 chrome lines in the grill.. it's done temporarily with an electrical tape to see how it looks like !! I wanna do it now with a better tape , i'm not looking for pain, to make it reversible


Looks good!
Had the same idea, waiting for warmer weather to do it.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

brushed snow off it about 5 times FML :banghead:


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Looks good!
> Had the same idea, waiting for warmer weather to do it.


why do u need warm weather ? it's took me less than 5 minute..i'm gonna re-do soon with a better tape ..


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I think any auto parts store has decent quality black vinyl trim tape for a few bucks. 
I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow. 

I think blacking out the 2 center stripes would look cleaner right?

my CC by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

abbodi said:


> why do u need warm weather ? it's took me less than 5 minute..i'm gonna re-do soon with a better tape ..



Because it's -5C here. 
And for the reason you mentioned, I don't want to spend 5min on it and then have to mess with it again later.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Are those 19's or 18's? looks great.


They are 19s


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

custom made air intake box, a bit ghetto, but it works . It's like a large version of BSH. lol 

I will take pic with lid later.


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought new shoes :laugh:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I washed that dirty boy LOL. So dirty and dusty it looked gray:sly:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Tartalo said:


> I bought new shoes :laugh:



Very nice!!!

Make & Size???

TM


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tartalo said:


> I bought new shoes :laugh:


niceee!!^^^^ how much?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are VMR v714s, right? 19x8 I'm guessing.


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

Tartalo said:


> I bought new shoes :laugh:


I've had my eye on those. Post pics when you put them on!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Got my euro headlight switch! What was a nice surprise was that switching it to the parking lights turned off the headlights. I guess I'll need to vagcom it to completely turn off the lights but at least I can turn off the headlights which were a pain to change on my b6 (went through headlights annually) and I assume the same for the CC. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Evoms intake. :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

...delete...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Got my replacement FK struts after 1st set blew in only 5 months. Being slammed in NYC isn't the greatest idea.


I got mine couple weeks ago (warranty replacement); haven't had time to install them.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

picked up wheels and a set of Continental Extreme Contact DWS 215/35/19

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally here...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Nice.

Can I buy your black mirrors yet (or trade for silver) ?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Nice.
> 
> Can I buy your black mirrors yet (or trade for silver) ?


sorry man, i want to keep them just in case.


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nice rims*

Nice wheels. What are they.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

recluss1 said:


> Nice wheels. What are they.


Look like VMR V714s to me.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Got the car fully detailed...will go pick it up in a couple of hours!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Didn't have time to do a full clean. Washed it off at the Quarter car was.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Finally here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewwww, whats up with that white cable?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


>


NICE! I keep trying to tell myself its not worth the money and then every time I see it I get car-wood.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Ewwww, whats up with that white cable?


picture is to small for you?


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


>


  where can i get this?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*Paddles!*



















Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Make & Size???
> 
> TM


Hi.

Barracuda Voltec T6 Hyper-Black-Silver
19/8"
300€ each one and i will put then in my car in monday. Hope i can take some photos to show it


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Ewwww, whats up with that white cable?


I thought Ross Tech always shipped their interface with a black cable.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Whom cares what color is the cable?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

romney said:


> Viel Spaß!


Whoa! Blue needles look awesome. How'd you get the color display?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed clear turns on my R line, looks much cleaner! Might have to tint them, though.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


>


OK. What am I missing? I see the Euroswitch and metal (R-Line?) pedals BEHIND the steering wheel...is this a special steering wheel or something?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JLondon said:


> OK. What am I missing? I see the Euroswitch and metal (R-Line?) pedals BEHIND the steering wheel...is this a special steering wheel or something?


Yeah steering wheel is an R-line flat bottom steering wheel. Usually a European part that can be fitted to our cc's. This one doesn't have paddle shifters so im assuming it was for a manual car, but either way a nice upgrade.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

We got banged with some snow in nyc, so I took her to the hand car wash.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

^just to get dirty again driving off the lot?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> ^just to get dirty again driving off the lot?




#1 I have an unlimited monthly plan 
#2 better than letting dried baked on salt sit on my car
#3 the roads are pretty immaculate today..


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

Had 30% tint fitted to front side windows ( rear already factory tinted) and clear foil on the sunroof.


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

My first mod to my '12 CC. Only had her 3 week and this is a great start to my first VW.😁


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.242282,-97.761345


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

Oops for got to add my pic










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.242280,-97.761327


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

MalibuMatt said:


> Oops for got to add my pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!

You do it yourself?

Terry


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You do it yourself?
> 
> Terry


Yup, got the DIY instruction from some old thread. Major change in appearance. I would be buy some new rims for her, but had to get the doors repainted cause someone keyed me after only having it for 2 weeks.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.242284,-97.761389


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> #1 I have an unlimited monthly plan


Isn't it nice? I have a unlimited plan too and have gotten 7 washes in 2 weeks.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

MalibuMatt said:


> Oops for got to add my pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Much better than the "bad" all over orange color. 
But next step must be the DRL LED from Achtuning Korean, then they will be all blank.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*LED interior light*

Have tonight mounted my new LED interior lights. 
Front and back is LED Warm White and the make up mirrors are White. 

Front 









Back 









Makeup mirrors


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good link to where you purchased from and bulb size?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Looks good link to where you purchased from and bulb size?


 Thx. 
It`s a norwegian company, but anyway here you see how it looks. As you can see, you change the complete "plate" inside. 

http://www.megalys.no/categories/volkswagen-passat-2011


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i got tired of spinning with traction on...lol got new tires for the front 

cant wait to show you guys a picture of how ive been driving around.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

What did you do today to your CC? (Last night) My wife traded it in at the Audi dealership. 

We will actually miss that car a lot. It was a lot of fun, and that thing was a rocket with the 3.6 and 4motion. It just didn't make sense for us anymore. Hopefully the next owner will find just as much joy in it.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

romney said:


>


 You created your own .gif of your navigation flashing the different screens?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

ToySlacker said:


> You created your own .gif of your navigation flashing the different screens?


 There is one of the euro light switch as well, do not know who did it but yeah technology is pretty fricken cool eh...


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tonight I start the install of the new VW RVC. I'll mount the badge camera and snake the cable harness to the control unit. Friday...run the harness from the control unit to the RNS and power. DIY to follow.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

ToySlacker said:


> You created your own .gif of your navigation flashing the different screens?


 Yes. A couple more that I made... 



R0bL0gic said:


> There is one of the euro light switch as well, do not know who did it but yeah technology is pretty fricken cool eh...


 Euro Light Switch | Mehrfachschalter 










Rear Fog Lights | Nebelschlussleuchte 










Viel Spaß!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Time for StopTech upgrade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> Time for StopTech upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oem size replacement?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

yes, shaved some weight off.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

I really wanna get this but i cant understand the language :banghead:!! HELP


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

CC R line said:


> Have tonight mounted my new LED interior lights.
> Front and back is LED Warm White and the make up mirrors are White.
> 
> Front
> ...


 I really wanna get this but i cant understand the language !! HELP


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

built2prfctn said:


> I really wanna get this but i cant understand the language !! HELP


 Sorry can`t help you with the language. 
But what you can do, is to send them a mail on: [email protected], and ask if they can help. 
Maybe you manage to make a agreement, where they send you these lights.:thumbup: 

The spec is as follow: 

Interior light back WarmWhite Model: 5605209W. Price i payed noverted from NOK: 91$ 
Interior light front WarmWhite Model: 5604657W. Price i payed noverted from NOK: 91$ 
Makeup mirror light LED Model: 5604657W. Price i payed noverted from NOK: 91$ 

All have build in canbus, so you dont get any problem with messages with fault on the lights.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Springs time....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Springs time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are these the H&R "Sports"??? 
What shocks are you doing? 

I'm considering H&R's with Koni Yellows (adjustable damping). 

Terry


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

airmax....what is the model/part number on those please? Looking to do brake upgrade this spring myself 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

piperpilot964 said:


> airmax....what is the model/part number on those please? Looking to do brake upgrade this spring myself
> Thanks


 StopTech drilled: 
* 128.33098L 
* 128.33098R 

StopTech slotted: 
* 126.33098SL 
* 126.33098SR 

More part numbers here. :wave:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dion: did you have drilled for the rear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

romney said:


> Yes. A couple more that I made...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Romney's dope!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Are these the H&R "Sports"???
> What shocks are you doing?
> 
> I'm considering H&R's with Koni Yellows (adjustable damping).
> ...


 No shocks for me, my car only have 9500 miles...shocks doing fine.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Almost there...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> Dion: did you have drilled for the rear?


 We typically do not stock the drilled version on site, but can get them for you from StopTech, usually with a lead time of about 2-3 weeks if they don't have drilled discs handy. 

Drilled rear: 
128.33099L 
128.33099R 

Slotted rear: 
126.33099SL 
126.33099SR


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Dion


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I sealed the Sagitta's. They are just over a year old now.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Damn those look good. What do you use to clean them prior to sealing?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

HunterRose said:


> Damn those look good. What do you use to clean them prior to sealing?


 
Armor All car wash soap.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Well took mine out for a little photoshoot today. She looks pretty good. I really need air though


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

DSG update. The car drives much better. Considerable improvements in downshifting.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Bama CC said:


> DSG update. The car drives much better. Considerable improvements in downshifting.


 What did you have to do to get them to flash your DSG? OR did you get a new Mechatronic unit?


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Put my coilovers on. Just waiting on my OEM 997 turbo rims to get back from paint  










Not all the way down yet. I'll do some more adjusting after i get the wheels/tires on.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> (Sorry if the picture is really big)


 ?


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

jspirate said:


> ?


 What?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I sealed the Sagitta's. They are just over a year old now.


 What is this sealing thing? and what does it do? it looks so shiny! i need to do it too!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Gps said 145 mph at 5900rpm, I think 160mph is realistic close at 6750rpm?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> Gps said 145 mph at 5900rpm, I think 160mph is realistic close at 6750rpm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 once you get to higher speeds like that, i dont think 1000 RPM will raise it 15mph. but ive never gone that fast, so i might be wrong.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you [email protected]!NG..for the greatest customer service, now looking forward to install the entire package.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Thank you [email protected]!NG..for the greatest customer service, now looking forward to install the entire package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, Airmax......... 

Have you posted any pics of your CC? 

Thanks!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Airmax.........
> 
> Have you posted any pics of your CC?
> 
> Thanks!


 working in progress, stay tuned for pics, almost done


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> working in progress, stay tuned for pics, almost done


 One more question...... 

Are you happy with your APR ECU reprogram? 
Did you consider the GIAC chip reprogram? 

Thanks!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Not happy at all w apr, way to conservative tune, waiting for REVO to come out w stage II for 2012 2.0T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rolled 36k on My 2010 CC. She's been with me for 20 Months now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cleared the P0420 CEL. Again.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Nothing major. 
replaced fog bulbs with Nokya's 2500k H11 yellows. 
replaced license plate lights with Ziza's led bulbs (from ECS) and immediately after ordering i felt ripped off, should've done more research online and get similar bulbs for 15$. 
Clear turns are on a fedex truck with estimated delivery today, gonna attempt to remove the orange reflector before installation, but might keep them in to balance orange reflector in the headlights. 
Ultimately, will remove orange from both.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> Thank you


 You're welcome! Thanks for the opportunity. Enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Nothing major.
> replaced fog bulbs with Nokya's 2500k H11 yellows.
> replaced license plate lights with Ziza's led bulbs (from ECS) and immediately after ordering i felt ripped off, should've done more research online and get similar bulbs for 15$.
> Clear turns are on a fedex truck with estimated delivery today, gonna attempt to remove the orange reflector before installation, but might keep them in to balance orange reflector in the headlights.
> Ultimately, will remove orange from both.


 Damn R-Line shouldn't come with orange reflectors. I can't stand it


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

RLine should've included the HID too


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Changed to darken turn signals.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Traded for my brothers 2012 wrx and realized how nice cc's are! :laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> replaced license plate lights with Ziza's led bulbs (from ECS) and immediately after ordering i felt ripped off, should've done more research online and get similar bulbs for 15$.


 Any bulb out message with those ziza's?




booranshow said:


> Damn R-Line shouldn't come with orange reflectors. I can't stand it


 US DOT requirement



formulanerd said:


>


 Haha, nice. :thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

FastB7S4 said:


> Any bulb out message with those ziza's?


 There is :bang head: 

I'm getting ready to send that **** back. Description specifically stated it would not throw codes. 
Frustrating. 

Maybe i'll just get a halogen bulb with blue coating to White Balance the light


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Nothing major.
> replaced fog bulbs with Nokya's 2500k H11 yellows.
> replaced license plate lights with Ziza's led bulbs (from ECS) and immediately after ordering i felt ripped off, should've done more research online and get similar bulbs for 15$.
> Clear turns are on a fedex truck with estimated delivery today, gonna attempt to remove the orange reflector before installation, but might keep them in to balance orange reflector in the headlights.
> Ultimately, will remove orange from both.


 ECS is a huge ripoff. Go through USP motorsports for the LED lights. I have been using them for a few years now. No issue with the bulbs whatsoever.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

In the last week i had it lowered with Fk Streetlines and i de badge the rear.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks very good. Nice pictures:thumbup: 
Get my KW DDC coilover next week, so wondering how much you went down on your car? 
I have not decided yet how much i should go down om my CC R-line.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Today i installed my LED parking light. White DRL LED togheter with LED parking lights look better i think. 

Old parking light and LED DRL. 









Old parking light VS LED parking 









LED parking and DRL LED


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

CC R line said:


> Looks very good. Nice pictures:thumbup:
> Get my KW DDC coilover next week, so wondering how much you went down on your car?
> I have not decided yet how much i should go down om my CC R-line.


 Thanks! We went with 25.75" front, 26.25 rear" that would fit perfect with the 18"s in my OP


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> ECS is a huge ripoff. Go through USP motorsports for the LED lights. I have been using them for a few years now. No issue with the bulbs whatsoever.


 Yeah but do those throw any codes or did you wire in load equalizers?



CC R line said:


> Today i installed my LED parking light. White DRL LED togheter with LED parking lights look better i think.


 Looks great!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

OEM RVC is now installed. Still need to tweak coding not the camera control module, but overall it is operating great. DIY to follow on installing this in the CC, compete with maintenance manual graphics, wiring diagrams and some photos.

Fun job. Not overly hard but VERY involved. Rear seats and right side rear airbag and trunk trim along with all sill trim on the right side removed along with trunk lid trim. Run new circuit to fuse block for pivot motor and connect it all up to RNS. Of course lay it all in nice nice in its oem channels in the body.

Thanks to Peter at Extremenetwork...search him out on ebay. Great guy to work with and good prices.

More to follow.

Any one in my area wishing to tackle this I will be glad to help as schedules permit.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

eh, debadged.
Took down trunk spoiler, b/c it wasn't mounted at the correct angle - im gonna do it again later.
Basically, i did nothing but bump the tread


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

Washed/Waxed and did a full detail on my baby yesterday.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

CC R line said:


> Today i installed my LED parking light. White DRL LED togheter with LED parking lights look better i think.
> 
> Old parking light and LED DRL.
> 
> ...


I want these headlights!! Are those aftermarket or OE?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Please more info on led parking lights.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Please more info on led parking lights.


Yes I'm interested as well. What you call parking lights are the DRLs here in the States, at least on the HID headlights. What you call DRLs are our turn signals. Would love to get LED bulbs that won't throw a code for the HID headlight DRLs like shown above.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yes I'm interested as well. What you call parking lights are the DRLs here in the States, at least on the HID headlights. What you call DRLs are our turn signals. Would love to get LED bulbs that won't throw a code for the HID headlight DRLs like shown above.


I'm guessing you will need some type of resistor.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I don't think that's avoidable. Not worth it then. Don't feel like splicing into the wiring.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yes I'm interested as well. What you call parking lights are the DRLs here in the States, at least on the HID headlights. What you call DRLs are our turn signals. Would love to get LED bulbs that won't throw a code for the HID headlight DRLs like shown above.





DOQ fastlane said:


> Please more info on led parking lights.





mwurman said:


> I want these headlights!! Are those aftermarket or OE?


I bought these LED parking bulbs in Norway. These are with canbus, so don get fail in the MDF menu.
Here are link for the bulbs: http://www.megalys.no/products/t10-t3-5x5050-hvit

At least you can see what type it is. Hope this help.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yes I'm interested as well. What you call parking lights are the DRLs here in the States, at least on the HID headlights. What you call DRLs are our turn signals. Would love to get LED bulbs that won't throw a code for the HID headlight DRLs like shown above.


He he...:laugh: Also the same in Europe. Only that i did som modifications.

LED DRL i bought from Achtuning korea, that re-build these from turnlights to DRL LED.
The headlight i also have own DRL lights (bulb) that i can choose in the MDF menu to use or not. If i choose to have them on, they only are activated when the light switc are on 0. (Off) Have not changed them to LED.
So as you understand the parkinglight is the parkinglight, and nothing else.

With old turnsignals.









With new LED DRL and before the LED parking light was installed. They also have LED turn signals build in.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahhhhh...too many bulbs! Haha

For the HID headlights, there's the main bixenons. Then there are the DRL and parking (city lights) bulbs. I've seen the Achtuning Korea LED DRL/turn signals before and they are really nice. I just want a LED bulb to replace the DRL bulb in the headlights. Could just get a blue tinted bulb but don't like the blue reflection in the housing when off.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I got bored yesterday. Wanted to do something to the CC. So I put tint on the side view mirrors. I think it looks kinda cool. Helps with glare at night also.










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.927628,-78.899639
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Never seen that done before. Pretty cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

CC R line said:


> I bought these LED parking bulbs in Norway.


You said you've been picking up 6K bulbs, right? I like the match! :thumbup:


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

HID Kit









By booranshow at 2012-02-10


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got me an S3 intercooler and boost gauge


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

CC R line said:


> He he...:laugh: Also the same in Europe. Only that i did som modifications.
> 
> LED DRL i bought from Achtuning korea, that re-build these from turnlights to DRL LED.
> The headlight i also have own DRL lights (bulb) that i can choose in the MDF menu to use or not. If i choose to have them on, they only are activated when the light switc are on 0. (Off) Have not changed them to LED.
> ...


Any 1 has the url to this turnsignals and leds drl light..


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> Got me an S3 intercooler and boost gauge


Please share the info for the boost gauge. I'm in need. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Please share the info for the boost gauge. I'm in need. Thanks. :beer:


It will arrive on Thursday. I'll post some pics and check the fitment. ty


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Pulled out my glove-compartment to hunt-down a rattle. Found it : The black plastic piece, that the right-side door latch pin slides into, was rattling. This triangular black plastic piece, with a square hole, snaps into the side of the glove-box frame. Popped it out, added a dab of RTV, and snapped it back in....no more noises. To pop this piece out, remove the side close-out trim piece (the end-cap for the dash, like the one on the driver side covering the fuse panel), and you can then squeeze the retention tabs on the back-side of the triangular black plastic piece, to pop it out.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

booranshow said:


> HID Kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you have a right hand drive CC? Or did you just reverse the picture... 

EDIT: Ahh, you reversed the pic. Just realized your plates.. New York is reversed on the plates LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Filled it up with some 93 premium jungle juice










Got and installed my clear indicators...and need a wash bad thanks to ohio snow FML...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*LEDs*

All Interior LEDs Just don't know how to change the side mirror puddle Lights


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Finished install of oem rvc. Calibration next weekend...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.205489,-73.123422


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I was never a fan of the full chrome grill so I masked off the center bars and went with a couple solid coats of plasti-dip. Came out pretty nice when prepped correctly.









-








-


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks good. How about a pic from a little further away?


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got rid of that stupid torque mount insert. Seriously, the rumbling and rattling is just not worth it. First time I fired it up after taking it out, I thought the engine didn't start. It's that much smoother.

Also swapped out Stratmosphere straight spacer for the 90° one. Let's see if that works.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I was never a fan of the full chrome grill so I masked off the center bars and went with a couple solid coats of plasti-dip. Came out pretty nice when prepped correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOQ. I think I seen you driving on long island. Some where on Hempstead Turnpike Last week. Plasti-dip looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Poprocks01 said:


> Got rid of that stupid torque mount insert. Seriously, the rumbling and rattling is just not worth it. First time I fired it up after taking it out, I thought the engine didn't start. It's that much smoother.
> 
> Also swapped out Stratmosphere straight spacer for the 90° one. Let's see if that works.


got link for that? I may considered. By the way Adam, I bought Vogtland coilovers, just haven't had time to head to the suspension guy my friend referred me to. :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

booranshow said:


> DOQ. I think I seen you driving on long island. Some where on Hempstead Turnpike Last week. Plasti-dip looking good :thumbup:


Most likely. I live right off Hempstead in Franklin Square. :beer:




FastB7S4 said:


> Looks good. How about a pic from a little further away?


Better?








--

PS: I purchase some gun smoke 17% laminx tint and will be doing the tails tomorrow..


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Put the 3000k fogs


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Better?


Yes. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Put the 3000k fogs


Love it.
I wish the 11's came with fogs. I might just get the led turns and sell my tinted clears .


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

the sun just came up so I took a quick photo of the tinted tails I did last night.
Its gun smoke 17% laminx. ..and it was a pain in the as$


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> the sun just came up so I took a quick photo of the tinted tails I did last night.
> Its gun smoke 17% laminx. ..and it was a pain in the as$


Looks good :thumbup:

By this picture I can see where you are. I am about 10 blocks away. Right off dogwood. LOL.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha, I didn't know you were that local.

Small world.


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

DOQ, what color is your car? I have Island Grey Metallic and have been curious to see one with tinted tails.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

CGREGG said:


> DOQ, what color is your car? I have Island Grey Metallic and have been curious to see one with tinted tails.


Island grey as well.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Love it.
> I wish the 11's came with fogs. I might just get the led turns and sell my tinted clears .


Thanks!

I was defintely looking at the LED Turns too but it's more than I want to spend for signals LOL


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Jim...glad you dipped the grill..looks a lot better

i myself took apart my grill completely. i took off the grilll. took out the 4 fins. took out the outside piece and the emblem. i am painting all the pieces Flat Silver....i was recommended to try this color and its suppose to be the new hottest thing to do.....i guess we'll see when its painted. im tired of having all black like everyone else
so for now im driving around with my grill but no add in's


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> Jim...glad you dipped the grill..looks a lot better
> 
> i myself took apart my grill completely. i took off the grilll. took out the 4 fins. took out the outside piece and the emblem. i am painting all the pieces Flat Silver....i was recommended to try this color and its suppose to be the new hottest thing to do.....i guess we'll see when its painted. im tired of having all black like everyone else
> so for now im driving around with my grill but no add in's


If i knew the fins could have been removed, it would have saved me an hour of taping.. :laugh:

Show some photos of your progress, I'm sure it will come out nice.:thumbup:


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Island grey as well.


Looks good. Did you use the pre-cuts?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> If i knew the fins could have been removed, it would have saved me an hour of taping.. :laugh:
> 
> X2


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Nothing really. But I did just notice this. If I had side skirts and a front spoiler my car would be slammed. It's been something I've wanted to do but then again it's too expensive.


----------



## Just-MB (Feb 13, 2012)

*Same here...*



ozfst said:


> that's weird......My local APR dealer told me putting a stage 1 tune will be no problem on my 2012 LUX.


Then they pulled my ECU and sent it off to APR. Now I'm without my new car! :banghead:


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Put my coils in today ... They feel amazing! I'll post more pics when I'm home & out of class -__-


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

APR said the file would be ready to flash for dealers for the 2011-12 CC's in Dec 2011. then Jan '12, then Feb 12's..... and beyond!

Should have went with GIAC like myself.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Which coils.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> APR said the file would be ready to flash for dealers for the 2011-12 CC's in Dec 2011. then Jan '12, then Feb 12's..... and beyond


Hopefully there will be solid info after this weekend's APR Distributor Conference. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hopefully there will be solid info after this weekend's APR Distributor Conference. :thumbup:



Why even deal with all the BS and waiting?

This is how I got my giac flash even though they didn't have my file for my ecu yet..

Me: I want to get the giac flash

Dealer: your ecu isn't available yet, but well pull your ecu and send it to Garrett at giac.

1 hour later... 

Dealer: OK, your file is live on the server and ready to flash

Me: opcorn:

FIN


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> Put my coils in today ... They feel amazing! I'll post more pics when I'm home & out of class -__-



Which coilovers did you choose???

TM


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> APR said the file would be ready to flash for dealers for the 2011-12 CC's in Dec 2011. then Jan '12, then Feb 12's..... and beyond!
> 
> Should have went with GIAC like myself.:thumbup::thumbup:


This FTW!!!


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Epence said:


> got link for that? I may considered. By the way Adam, I bought Vogtland coilovers, just haven't had time to head to the suspension guy my friend referred me to. :laugh:


http://www.stratmosphere.com/product/spacercat90/12

Can't vouch for it but I'm hopeful. John has provided excellent service.

Get those coils on and post up pics!


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

here are better quality pics .. and for the ppl that ask what coils H&R ultra lows :laugh::beer:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

DOQ fastlane said:


> the sun just came up so I took a quick photo of the tinted tails I did last night.
> Its gun smoke 17% laminx. ..and it was a pain in the as$


How long did it take you and how do you like the finished product? Did you use the precut ones? I want to do this myself when I get back to my CC, just curious what the time investment will be.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

Got my CC a brother to play with


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

InvertedB said:


> How long did it take you and how do you like the finished product? Did you use the precut ones? I want to do this myself when I get back to my CC, just curious what the time investment will be.


It took about 2 hours. The quality of laminx is unmatched. Although I would not ever buy the precut again. If you get into the situation where you are coming up a little short towards the end, your fu¢ked. Where as, with the bulk sheet you have excess to play with. 

This is my first time doing tails with the precut, and my last.. I should have gone with my gut, and something I was more familiar with. 

Make sure you have a heat gun or blowdryer a spray bottle a squeege and a few sharp blades.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A lot of you in here have submitted pictures featuring some suspension goodies or wheels that you've picked up from us. If you haven't already, please forward your pictures to us so we can add you to our customer gallery. _(That is, if you wish to be in there.)_ We need more CC representation! :thumbup:



DOQ fastlane said:


> Why even deal with all the BS and waiting?


Because some of us _prefer_ the APR product.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill send my pics when im out of work if that's not a problem 0.0


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

And thanks in advance!


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Got a little bored last night.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what your showing us^


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'm not sure what your showing us^


Red painted Calipers?


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes sorry


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Yes sorry


Lol my bad, I saw it on my phone.. Didn't notice the calipers. 
Looks good. :beer:


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

It came today! RCD-510 HD










Time for my 2009 to get a touch screen.










Old one out:










New one in: (Yes, it has HD Radio)










All buttoned up in the dash:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Installed the FM Wintake..... 












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> Installed the FM Wintake.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

*I have had my CC for one week...here are a few of my mods so far.*

Just after a good wash job








Clear turn signals








Sport pedals with modified dead pedal








Audi seat switches








Chrome grill trim








Chrome window switches








Homelink visor








Rline dash emblem









This weekend...Euro cup holder!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Very cool. Nice accents everywhere.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

phaetonphanatic said:


> Just after a good wash job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your mods and especially the Chrome Grill treatment. Did a grill mod on mine a couple of years ago. Can never have too much chrome.


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

:thumbup:

Some clear turns would look great on your Iron Grey.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

phaetonphanatic said:


> Just after a good wash job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seat Switch part numbers or cost?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I plasti dipped my mirror covers to see what it would look like black before I dropped 90 bucks a piece for the oem black caps. It doesn't look to bad... I'll have to get better pics once the car is clean.

















Next will be the chrome strips on the grill and vinyl wrap the roof.
It should all tie in.


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

*Audi Seat Switch covers*

I purchased these on eBay for $60. They just pop off and the new ones pop on...less than 5 minutes. Here is the link to the listing...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592541762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I removed the hood lining.. wow what a difference how the CAI, turbo and DV sound. Much louder
Especially with the 3' DP


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

phaetonphanatic said:


> I purchased these on eBay for $60. They just pop off and the new ones pop on...less than 5 minutes. Here is the link to the listing...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592541762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


:thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

phaetonphanatic said:


> I purchased these on eBay for $60. They just pop off and the new ones pop on...less than 5 minutes. Here is the link to the listing...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592541762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Hell yeah!
:thumbup::thumbup:

Sweet find, thanks for the easy button too


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I removed the hood lining.. wow what a difference how the CAI, turbo and DV sound. Much louder
> Especially with the 3' DP


Isn't that a safety feature to help put flames out should the engine catch fire?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Isn't that a safety feature to help put flames out should the engine catch fire?


I'm pretty sure it's mostly for engine sound dampening. I removed it on my mk5 and had it out for 4 years. No issue. 

Plus if you entire engine bay is engulfed in flames, it's a goner anyway. I'm sure an insulated pad isn't going to save the day.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'm pretty sure it's mostly for engine sound dampening. I removed it on my mk5 and had it out for 4 years. No issue.
> 
> Plus if you entire engine bay is engulfed in flames, it's a goner anyway. I'm sure an insulated pad isn't going to save the day.


I anxiously await your, "Small fire in the engine bay spread to the rest of the car  " post!

:laugh:

:beer:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got me a Recaro Sport Seat Leather/Alcantara :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn sexyy ^^


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Damn sexyy ^^


exact same words when I saw that and its an impulse buy :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> exact same words when I saw that and its an impulse buy :laugh:


Always go with your gut. :beer:

Btw, are you running a catless downpipe and catback? I'm curious on your thoughts about loudness? 
I'm running a catless downpipe and stock catback. The wife is warning me about not having the CC get too loud.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Always go with your gut. :beer:
> 
> Btw, are you running a catless downpipe and catback? I'm curious on your thoughts about loudness?
> I'm running a catless downpipe and stock catback. The wife is warning me about not having the CC get too loud.


I still run oem mid pipe with oem cat and bullet resonator, but with 3 inc dp. The reason is... for me anyway, is it worth it for me to get my car impounded and pay maybe $1,000 for a modest 5 more Whp gain. 

but since you dont have a cat anymore, Ill go with Borla Exhaust and maybe a 18 inches bullet resonator if you got any drones. (That's what I really want to do in my car  )

on the resonator get the Cherry Bomb


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> I still run oem mid pipe with oem cat and bullet resonator, but with 3 inc dp. The reason is... for me anyway, is it worth it for me to get my car impounded and pay maybe $1,000 for a modest 5 more Whp gain.
> 
> but since you dont have a cat anymore, Ill go with Borla Exhaust and maybe a 18 inches bullet resonator if you got any drones. (That's what I really want to do in my car  )
> 
> on the resonator get the Cherry Bomb


I have a ridiculous hookup with Magnaflow exhausts, so I might go that way. I'll keep the cherry bomb in mind. 

I think the Magnaflow has an additional muffler compared to the borla. The borla has a suitcase then a straight pipe and splits at the end, where the Magnaflow has a initial suitcase and a final muffler before the tips.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> got me a Recaro Sport Seat Leather/Alcantara :beer:


Nvmnd the seats... What's the deal with those wheels in the background? (offset/style) i can see 20x10 on the box opcorn:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R-line said:


> Nvmnd the seats... What's the deal with those wheels in the background? (offset/style) i can see 20x10 on the box opcorn:


They look like Vossen wheels to me. I doubt he'll be tracking his CC with 20x10 wheels. :laugh:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

got is backed into by someone who had no insurance and a suspended license. Minor damaged but still an annoying FML moment :banghead:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn, that sucks. I take it the other driver got arrested? 

On a lighter note, I went to the hand car wash, then she'll get a coat of Wolfgang sealer.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Damn, that sucks. I take it the other driver got arrested?


Unfortunately when i called the police, they saidthat since it was an apartment lot, or "private property", they couldnt do anything about it, and that it was an insurance issue. Shes technically legal until shes off private property. I hate technicalities. Told the cops to watch out for her since obviously shes driving still. lol


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

My car got lowered last week.

Before

















After


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Tom333 said:


> got me a Recaro Sport Seat Leather/Alcantara :beer:


Those are awesome! How much and where did you get them?!?! I need some seats like that for my MKIV track car.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Installed these goodies


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Installed these goodies


How was the steering wheel install? Was it hard to get the original wheel off? I have heard it can be difficult but some say it's easy...

Looks awesome!!! Did you code for the paddles yet??? :-D


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

mcgyver7923 said:


> How was the steering wheel install? Was it hard to get the original wheel off? I have heard it can be difficult but some say it's easy...
> 
> Looks awesome!!! Did you code for the paddles yet??? :-D


Thanks, 

As long as you have all the required tools its a breeze. All you really need is a small flat head, 9mm hex key and a mirror. You can probably do it in about 20 min. I already had paddles on my previous steering wheel so I'm gtg...:laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Hit the 5k mark. And anxiously awaiting my new flat bottom wheel with paddles!


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

mcgyver7923 said:


> How was the steering wheel install? Was it hard to get the original wheel off? I have heard it can be difficult but some say it's easy...
> 
> Looks awesome!!! Did you code for the paddles yet??? :-D


Don't suppose you have a part number for that steering wheel. That's one thing I miss from my GTI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

R-line said:


> Nvmnd the seats... What's the deal with those wheels in the background? (offset/style) i can see 20x10 on the box opcorn:


its my friends shop he has so much stuff lying around.. lol



DOQ fastlane said:


> They look like Vossen wheels to me. I doubt he'll be tracking his CC with 20x10 wheels. :laugh:


I use 17 for hpde, cheaper tires and 17 actually feels better 



mcgyver7923 said:


> Those are awesome! How much and where did you get them?!?! I need some seats like that for my MKIV track car.


honestly, I might sell them... but I don't know yet. Its an impulse buy :laugh:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing! Yet.....


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Tom333 said:


> honestly, I might sell them... but I don't know yet. Its an impulse buy :laugh:


Let me know how much.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I put a BFI stage1 dogbone mount on. 

Still wheel hopping like a mofo! Could it be the subframe? Is there some common problem with those bolts stretching or something like that?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Try the pendulum mount from BSH. 

I also think HPA has made a revolutionary insert they are grossly overcharging for.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

mcgyver7923 said:


> Let me know how much.


pm


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got the B&G intake and injector cleaning...at 45k now. Engine def smoother and a little snappier...lets see if milage improves...not that it was suffering...

All coding squared away for the RVC so the new RVC install is complete. I will be posting a link to the DIY write up...a whopping 5 meg PDF, 43 pages total with pics and wiring diagrams.

Started building my calibration tool for cailbrating the RVC....likely finish that this weekend and see if it will cal


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

phaetonphanatic said:


> this weekend I was able to get my Euro Cupholder installed and while I had the car all apart, I also added a 12V outlet to my center console cubby.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> I put a BFI stage1 dogbone mount on.
> 
> Still wheel hopping like a mofo! Could it be the subframe? Is there some common problem with those bolts stretching or something like that?


i hated my bfi...i went with a autotech...its metal, cheaper, and works much better imo


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally ordered my wheels... To be continued


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

sold the recaro seats today.. I realized two additional airbags are safer if your not planning on putting roll cage.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

I also got my car lowered last week.. 

Before 










And after 



















Test fitted new wheels..


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

phaetonphanatic said:


> phaetonphanatic said:
> 
> 
> > this weekend I was able to get my Euro Cupholder installed and while I had the car all apart, I also added a 12V outlet to my center console cubby.
> ...


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Two hours tops to do the cup holder


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there a DIY floating around somewhere?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> I also got my car lowered last week..
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Very nice!!!

What brand of coilovers or just springs?


TM


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

phaetonphanatic said:


> phaetonphanatic said:
> 
> 
> > this weekend I was able to get my Euro Cupholder installed and while I had the car all apart, I also added a 12V outlet to my center console cubby.
> ...


----------



## ifhn166 (Mar 12, 2004)

CC R Line -

What brand springs or coilovers did you go with?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ifhn166 said:


> CC R Line -
> 
> What brand springs or coilovers did you go with?


what a waste of a page ownage

do some research everyone post's about their mods 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Suspension-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures

or search bar on top next to my settings


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

It was not too bad. Follow the instructions that are found here in the forum and they are pretty close. I have a 2012 and ran into a few places that things had changed but it is not hard to figure out. i would be happy to answer any questions that you have if you decide to do this mod.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> What brand of coilovers or just springs?
> 
> TM


All airlift here..


----------



## Just-MB (Feb 13, 2012)

*Picked it up after the APR stage 1+*

And it rocks! Now, my only problem is how to avoid that speeding ticket in my future.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

ifhn166 said:


> CC R Line -
> 
> What brand springs or coilovers did you go with?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5563704-Thinking-of-lower-my-CC-with-KW-DDC-coilover-kit


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Sneak preview.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Sneak preview.


Good stretch. Can't wait to see it on the car :beer:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I think you need a wider tire for that rim....looks stupid.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You obviously know nothing about having clearance. It's widely common in the Euro scene. 

Maybe you should just shut your mouth when it comes to looking stupid. I remember your hideous Jdm 4 gauge steering wheel pod.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

> Maybe you should just shut your mouth when it comes to looking stupid. I remember your hideous Jdm 4 gauge steering wheel pod.


:thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You obviously know nothing about having clearance. It's widely common in the Euro scene.
> 
> Maybe you should just shut your mouth when it comes to looking stupid. I remember your hideous Jdm 4 gauge steering wheel pod.


But it looked so cool! :laugh:

No but seriously...hella flush is the way to go with your "rims" lolz. Glad you decided to do the stretch on your wheels man :thumb up: 
If I have time today I'll record the video of my Borla for you.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> But it looked so cool! :laugh:
> 
> No but seriously...hella flush is the way to go with your "rims" lolz. Glad you decided to do the stretch on your wheels man :thumb up:
> If I have time today I'll record the video of my Borla for you.


:laugh: anyone enthusiasts that still call wheels "rims" should think about making any more bold statements. 

And, thank you I look forward to seeing your clips and the car overall. opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You obviously know nothing about having clearance. It's widely common in the Euro scene.
> 
> Maybe you should just shut your mouth when it comes to looking stupid. I remember your hideous Jdm 4 gauge steering wheel pod.


opcorn:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

made a 10,5J fit to the rear :heart:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> made a 10,5J fit to the rear :heart:


Pics right meow!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Pics right meow!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

need some inox exhaust pipes


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Love it... And I bet you accomplished that with zero stretch!? :thumbup:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Love it... And I bet you accomplished that with zero stretch!? :thumbup:


225/35/19 on a 10,5J Dunlop sportmaxx. 
btw your exhaust is this stock one? Want te same on mine 2.0 TDI


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> need some inox exhaust pipes


:thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

B.A.G said:


> 225/35/19 on a 10,5J Dunlop sportmaxx.
> btw your exhaust is this stock one? Want te same on mine 2.0 TDI



Hey, B.A.G.

Do you think 20 x 10's will fit the rear, with the right set of coilovers and proper adjustments?

Thanks,

TM


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, B.A.G.
> 
> Do you think 20 x 10's will fit the rear, with the right set of coilovers and proper adjustments?
> 
> ...


Everything depends on which the offset (ET) of the rims is 

My bentleys were 9J ET 41 and fit's perfectly. Now my fenders are rolled to get my 10,5J ET 35 fit 

grtz Tim


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

B.A.G said:


> Everything depends on which the offset (ET) of the rims is
> 
> My bentleys were 9J ET 41 and fit's perfectly. Now my fenders are rolled to get my 10,5J ET 35 fit
> 
> grtz Tim


Thanks!

Lexani doesn't give offset specs on their website.
I have LSS-5's from my Audi S4 Cab I just sold. (20x8.5- F, 20x10- R)

Guess the best bet is to test-fit!
I have 255-30-20's on the 20x10 rears.

TM


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

B.A.G said:


> Everything depends on which the offset (ET) of the rims is
> 
> My bentleys were 9J ET 41 and fit's perfectly. Now my fenders are rolled to get my 10,5J ET 35 fit
> 
> grtz Tim





TMCCRline said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lexani doesn't give offset specs on their website.
> I have LSS-5's from my Audi S4 Cab I just sold. (20x8.5- F, 20x10- R)
> ...


255-30-20 is what you want offcourse. Friend of my has got 235/30/20 dunlop sportmaxx on his 10J rotiforms and that is no problem


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You obviously know nothing about having clearance. It's widely common in the Euro scene.
> 
> Maybe you should just shut your mouth when it comes to looking stupid. I remember your hideous Jdm 4 gauge steering wheel pod.


Why wouldn't you just use a narrower wheel??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm out for this discussion. :laugh: opcorn:



TMCCRline said:


> Guess the best bet is to test-fit!


Amen!!



B.A.G said:


> Now my fenders are rolled to get my 10,5J ET 35 fit


Mind sharing a close-up pic of said rolled rear fender?


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I'm out for this discussion. :laugh: opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fenders are just rolled 0,5 cm , I will take a pics later on


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> 225/35/19 on a 10,5J Dunlop sportmaxx.
> btw your exhaust is this stock one? Want te same on mine 2.0 TDI



If this was directed towards me.. Then yes, they were stock tips provided by the dealer upon delivery. They'll be gone soon. I have a 3" downpipe & I'm currently hunting for the right catback.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

eh screw all those ideas..get a set of these! 










lolol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are dope... Those are the 17x2 et51 Ford Model T's


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Walked out of a movie theater late last night, parked far from almost everyone, and found this (poor lighting)....









No note or anything. So bugged, but oh well. I took it to the body shop this morning and it should be good as new by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tom333 said:


> Ill go with Borla Exhaust


:thumbup:



DOQ fastlane said:


> I think the Magnaflow has an additional muffler compared to the borla. The borla has a suitcase then a straight pipe and splits at the end, where the Magnaflow has a initial suitcase and a final muffler before the tips.


Borla just has a round muffler...not exactly a "suitcase"

Magnaflow does have that extra muffler, but the Borla isn't that loud and it's got a deep tone to it.
Magnaflows are usually straight thru mufflers that don't really change the tone of the exhaust that much IMO. And the videos I've heard on the CC....it sounded kinda raspy, not deep.

I still love mine to this day.
Just ordered a RAI 3" catted downpipe to mate up to it....so we'll see how it sounds after that


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

True, I didn't like the Magnaflow from what I heard so far. I'd like to hear that setup when it all complete.:beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

What ever happened to that 2.5" cat-back that Magnaflow was gonna introduce btw?

It was on the website before with no price or details last year, but now it's gone and only the 3" version is available/listed

But yeah...I was gonna get the Magnaflow too myself, but then I found my Borla for only ~$500 and that sealed the deal for me instead.

Only bad part is the small oval tips on the Borla. I like the larger AWE & Magnaflow tips....but oh well.
The sound is awesome and no drone though.

I'm curious to see how loud it gets with the downpipe though.
I will for sure have videos whenever it warms up & I get it on the car


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> What ever happened to that 2.5" cat-back that Magnaflow was gonna introduce btw?
> 
> It was on the website before with no price or details last year, but now it's gone and only the 3" version is available/listed
> 
> ...


There is a mild drone around 70 mph with a 3" DP and Borla cat-back but it's not obnoxious. I recorded a video of mine from start-up and a few revs that I'll post tomorrow but it was windy outside so the sound quality wasn't the best. May do another in my garage. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Can't wait for those clips. opcorn:

Page owned


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

illestCC.10 said:


> There is a mild drone around 70 mph with a 3" DP and Borla cat-back but it's not obnoxious. I recorded a video of mine from start-up and a few revs that I'll post tomorrow but it was windy outside so the sound quality wasn't the best. May do another in my garage. :thumbup:


Which downpipe?
Catted or resonated?

Is it on YouTube?
Link?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Which downpipe?
> Catted or resonated?
> 
> Is it on YouTube?
> Link?


I believe he has the Billy boat dp.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Ahh, came in today 










Follow me on IG "SlavaKM"


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

^

Bought em!

How long did it take to ship? My estimate seems kind of long.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> Ahh, came in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. I might order mine. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cbsu4y
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> Ahh, came in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: They look great on the black. 

In your earlier post you mentioned that the stock ones just pop right off - last week while cleaning my car I tried to see if mine would pop off and I couldn't get them to. I stopped before I f'd something up too badly.

Any pointers?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Flat screwdriver to help jam them out. The only thing that might break is the clip on the stock ones. But just play them side to side until they snap out.
Keep track which switch goes where, seat/back have different clips.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Put 3 hours of drive time on my CC that I just picked up todayl. I must say, I love this car.


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Installed this today.
http://www.neuspeed.com/110/11/0/1319/221091-engine-torque-arm-insert-rev2.html

First impressions, I did notice when I started the engine that I did feel the vibration. At idle its noticeable but not annoying (for me at least). Going in reverse it does vibrate, but I spend my time driving forward so that's fine. I tried to get it to wheel hop, but it didn't so that's the biggest plus!!:thumbup: I haven't noticed if the shifting got smoother, or if the throttle response got quicker, hopefully time will tell.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

3" Billy boat downpipe and 2.5" Borla Cat-back sound clip :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Never knew you were a military guy. My partner has been in the navy since '86, he's been with the seabees for past 12.

On another note, it's louder than I thought it was gonna be, but sounds mean as f*¢k

Now maybe a drive by, a take off, and cruising on the highway? Pretty please!


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Ahh, came in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get this..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Forgot to mention....

I found a crack in my rear decklid plastic last week

Not cool :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

illestCC.10 said:


> 3" Billy boat downpipe and 2.5" Borla Cat-back sound clip :beer:


Can't hear the clip at work right now.....but do you like it?
Or is it annoying loud?

I'm 30 now....don't wanna look like a 18yr old with a loud exhaust....just wondering your opinion


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

It started really loud when it was first put on which worried me because that is not what I was looking for but after some carbon buildup it started quieting down. It's not obnoxious anymore and IMO it suits the car.

DOQ fastlane- I can probably get those clips done this upcoming week I'm sure.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

illestCC.10 said:


> 3" Billy boat downpipe and 2.5" Borla Cat-back sound clip :beer:


"Hooah!"


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

chefen99 said:


> where did you get this..


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592541762...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Goodies..


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Goodies..


Go on....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Goodies..


MOARRRR!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> MOARRRR!!! :thumbup:


Just a teaser for now... Waiting on rubber. 

I'll probably throw them on for the first time @ DOD. 

I also did my tails over with my friend/certified 3M installer. 
Used the raw material instead of the pre cut... It's definitely the way to go.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just a teaser for now... Waiting on rubber.
> 
> I'll probably throw them on for the first time @ DOD.
> 
> ...


looks great...3m is def the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just a teaser for now... Waiting on rubber.
> 
> I'll probably throw them on for the first time @ DOD.
> 
> ...


I guess you figured out how to get the tail lights off. I knew you were working on something :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Funny story about that. 

I went to harbor freight to get a 16mm deep socket to remove the 3 nuts holding in the light... When I got back I stuck my hand in there to get a feel for where they were, and I notice that all 3 were barely hand tightened. Pretty pathetic to be honest. 

Atleast I had the correct socket to tighten it properly.


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

2009 vw cc- totaled









2010 vw cc R-line - current
Just installed 20% tint all around


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

one of my tail bulbs went out...tried 3 different new bulbs with no success to get it working. So took it to the dealer, they said theres a short somewhere in the electrical system. Thank goodness its under warranty. So rockin the dash light till it goes back on tuesday for them to track it down :banghead:


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592541762...84.m1438.l2649


 Sorry this url doesnt work.. maybe the items are sold out


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

chefen99 said:


> Sorry this url doesnt work.. maybe the items are sold out


My fault, i copied it wrong. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30059254176...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Productive day for my baby yesterday. Got coils spun all down, had front fender lips rolled gorgeously by a local guy illest cc hooked me up with, got together with illest cc and some people last night and notched my frame. While at it I removed lower perch on passenger front coil to get moar low. 

Now i need to remove driver side front lower perch, and trim rear fender lips. The rear lips were unrollable so i must trim the lip with a dremel:banghead:. In the end she will sit nice.

Big ups to illest cc and his people for doing big things.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Hard wired my V1 aniradar 
Installed r-line pedals -wasnt that hard 

Installed red LEDs in footwells cant wait to see them on in the dark


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Tinted my turn signals


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Tinted my turn signals



Very nice, now for the headlights!!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

hmm... I think i`m gonna keep them original


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

http://s1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh588/HipsterDoofus611/?action=view&current=temporary.jpg

Teaser.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

HipsterDoofus said:


> http://s1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh588/HipsterDoofus611/?action=view&current=temporary.jpg
> 
> Teaser.


Alcantara wrapped pillar and i'm assuming an alcantara wrapped roof.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

^Bingo!

Blue suede on all the pillars, and black suede on the headliner. I just have to wait until tomorrow to have the front windshield removed so I can get the headliner out to cover it. :banghead: :screwy: The project is kinda at a stand still until then.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished washing and putting a coat of wax with carnuba in it on the car. Probably do another coat on Friday before cars and coffee to get it looking nice and to start the buildup to prepare for the summer heat.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Peterek... What nav unit is that?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

illestCC.10 said:


> It started really loud when it was first put on which worried me because that is not what I was looking for but after some carbon buildup it started quieting down. It's not obnoxious anymore and IMO it suits the car.
> 
> DOQ fastlane- I can probably get those clips done this upcoming week I'm sure.


Didn't sound too bad.

Hopefully since I'll have a 300 cell cat (yours has 200 cell)....mine might be a HAIR quieter

Keep us updated if you get those new sound clips! :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hopefully there will be solid info after this weekend's APR Distributor Conference. :thumbup:


Well, was there any update at the conference?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> Peterek... What nav unit is that?


it is AudioSources AS-7609 running Igo Primo from Nov 2011
http://www.audiosources.net/viewproduct.asp?id=1146
Im pretty happy with the unit


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrapped the trim with 3M 1080 series vinyl- black brushed aluminium

Looks much better than silver brushe alum it was my first time working with vinyl not that hard at all

It is work in progres.... More to come


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

peterek said:


> Wrapped the trim with 3M 1080 series vinyl- black brushed aluminium
> 
> Looks much better than silver brushe alum it was my first time working with vinyl not that hard at all
> 
> It is work in progres.... More to come


Looks cool.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

bought an RNS-510 for it as well as a euro switch! awaiting for them to come in the mail opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

FastB7S4 said:


> Well, was there any update at the conference?


I'm told our new "UPD" unit (necessary for chipping 2012+ cars in-house) ships out this week so we should be set-up by next week. Check with your local dealer when they are getting theirs. :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks for the good news!


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Just finished tinting my turn signals and windshield visor.. And yes I know its 7 :30 in the damn morning lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Loving the windshield tint. 
I like the turn signals tinted with the clear signals though, the stock ones tinted just look like dull orange.


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Loving the windshield tint.
> I like the turn signals tinted with the clear signals though, the stock ones tinted just look like dull orange.


Thanks bro... Yeah I know the orange was driving me nuts .. I was gonna do double layer 5% but it would of been to dark.. I like the way these came out better.. The windshield visor makes such a hugeee diff on a sunny day and esp night..the fact that I have 5%s all around isnt helping either lol.. I cant see crappp


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You did the tint yourself?


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> You did the tint yourself?


Got a hand from my boy.. I did the ambers though


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Cockpit view


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Test fitted new wheels today


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Time to make my CC look nice again.
Got me ADV wheels with powder coated centers, 235/35/19 F and 265/30/19 R.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Pics right meow


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a quick bath, nothing more. This weekend, it will get a good detail and order a few goodies for it.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Pics right meow


I won't have it till nxt wk (hopefully Thursday)


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

peterek said:


> Wrapped the trim with 3M 1080 series vinyl- black brushed aluminium
> 
> Looks much better than silver brushe alum it was my first time working with vinyl not that hard at all
> 
> It is work in progres.... More to come


How do you do this exactly? Do you remove all the trim or what? I think it looks phenominal but I have no idea how to even start this


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just went for a cruise.


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet pic...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

colorado719 said:


> How do you do this exactly? Do you remove all the trim or what? I think it looks phenominal but I have no idea how to even start this


It wasnt that hard that i thought it would be  but to be honest i was afraid to do this.

I bought 3m 1080 Black Brushed Aluminium vinyl 60x12" $19 on ebay.

and used plastic trim removal tools $7 on amazon, to remove the trim, you use pry it out at certain angles and it pops out, ashtray removal is little more involved.

Then just wrap out the vinyl around trim pieces and cut remaining vinyl , use heat gun to make it nice around the edges. 
Thats IT!

yesterday i finished the center console from hazard button and 2 drawers all the way down to Shifter trim


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

peterek said:


> Wrapped the trim with 3M 1080 series vinyl- black brushed aluminium
> 
> Looks much better than silver brushe alum it was my first time working with vinyl not that hard at all
> 
> It is work in progres.... More to come


Mind sending a link? I wanted to do black vinyl on the chrome exterior trim.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Mind sending a link? I wanted to do black vinyl on the chrome exterior trim.


1080 series is a newer version of 3M DiNoc
Just type in on Amazon or Ebay: "3M 1080 vinyl"

and pick a roll size, i went with 12x60"


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got the upper windshield strip done today. Found a great time in the meantime. Joe at the tint shop in great neck, NY.. Literally around the corner from the VW service shop.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gave her a nice wash OUTSIDE in OHIO in the WINTER


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Haaahahaa Copy caaaattt...lol. Looks good man.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Aret4Euro said:


> Haaahahaa Copy caaaattt...lol. Looks good man.


I always get it that done... On my last 4 cars. Looks good and stop the sun from blinding the hell out of me. 
I really don't wear sunglasses, so this should suffice


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

...I know im j/k.. Ive had it on all my cars too..my friends call this the "ghetto strip" lol


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Ordered a few goodies for it late last night and this morning.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Went to Scottsdale Cars and Coffee this morning and met up with Roblogic. I'll have some more more pictures later but here's for now. Oh and also hit my goal of being the first post over Page 100. Congrats to this thread!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Went to Scottsdale Cars and Coffee this morning and met up with Roblogic. I'll have some more more pictures later but here's for now. Oh and also hit my goal of being the first post over Page 100. Congrats to this thread!


:thumbup:

"15.18 @ 93.44 now time for upgrades." this is stock? dsg or manual


got another oil change yesterday. i used 5w-30 instead of 5w-40. shouldn't make a difference in cold weather
putting on my springs this week and giac tune at the end of the month...its about time


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> "15.18 @ 93.44 now time for upgrades." this is stock? dsg or manual
> 
> ...


Stock with k&n filter dsg with contis


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Today I changed my axle bolts because I'm an idiot and didn't change them with the suspension install. Now I feel better.


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wash, and some pics.









2006 jetta tdi
1971 mercedes turbo diesel
2010 ccR-line


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Installed my Airlift XL Front bags and Management today and yesterday. Still waiting on the BagYard Classics to come in the mail for the rear...


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Installed my Airlift XL Front bags and Management today and yesterday. Still waiting on the BagYard Classics to come in the mail from the rear...


Dumped

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmhouston2 (Feb 19, 2012)

*tint*

Added 35% Tint to my 2012 CC. It took longer than expected, but excellent Job by Sierra's in Elyria, oh. I'll post pic's when I get a good shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Andy87 (May 4, 2011)

*Wrapped*

Started the modding on my new CC. 

Roof wrapped in gloss black.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

:thumbup:
Looks sharp


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Andy87 said:


> Roof wrapped in gloss black.


Let's see the back!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Any way to mount the plate behind the lower center grill?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Tinted the windows today and awaiting the arrival of goodies.










Playing with instagram on the iPhone while the tint was being installed


----------



## Andy87 (May 4, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Let's see the back!


Here you go










Guy's at the tint/wrap shop did a great job of finishing on the side seams, and tucking it into the front and back sceens


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

UPS made has delivered the final piece of the puzzle..


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> UPS made has delivered the final piece of the puzzle..


What kind did you go with!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

drove out and got a tune 
feel amazing. i took some advice and decided to go giac.
the shop i went to "TyrolSport" took very good care of me :thumbup:
for you guys who don't drive you're car much 200hp to the crank is sufficient but if you truly love driving and your cc go out and spend the money...it's well worth it.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> UPS made has delivered the final piece of the puzzle..


loving the audi commercial


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Ordered airride to my car  

Airlift Accuair


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Any way to mount the plate behind the lower center grill?


Are you saying underneath it?

Because wouldn't that block the intercooler?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Tinted the windows today and awaiting the arrival of goodies.


Projectors are stock on the R-Line?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> drove out and got a tune
> feel amazing. i took some advice and decided to go giac.
> the shop i went to "TyrolSport" took very good care of me :thumbup:
> for you guys who don't drive you're car much 200hp to the crank is sufficient but if you truly love driving and your cc go out and spend the money...it's well worth it.


Nice! 




AustinChappell said:


> What kind did you go with!?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk



After much research, I ended up going with the tires that will give me the softest ride for my dollar. 
Continental DWS.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Projectors are stock on the R-Line?


If you notice, it's not a 1pc bumper. So not an R. Kit must've been added.
I do wish, that R came with HID.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tires, getting mounted... 
ECU removed and stage 2+ giac being flashes as we speak... Woot. 

After flash, going out with the tech from the shop to run some boost logs.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Tires, getting mounted...
> ECU removed and stage 2+ giac being flashes as we speak... Woot.
> 
> After flash, going out with the tech from the shop to run some boost logs.


Nice! Let me know what the logs look like.

Since I swapped in my new intake, been running reeeeeal strong :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nice!
> 
> After much research, I ended up going with the tires that will give me the softest ride for my dollar.
> Continental DWS.



Nice I just got the same tire sitting in my office right now lol. For the life of me I couldn't find 235/35r19s what size did u go with?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Tires, getting mounted...
> ECU removed and stage 2+ giac being flashes as we speak... Woot.
> 
> After flash, going out with the tech from the shop to run some boost logs.


sounds like fun!!! good luck :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

caught a misfire in my 1st cylinder....changed the coil pack and good to go. guys on this thread...go out and get a tune


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Nice I just got the same tire sitting in my office right now lol. For the life of me I couldn't find 235/35r19s what size did u go with?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


I went buck and got 215/35/19... Just enough stretch for what I need


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

aj


Poprocks01 said:


> Nice! Let me know what the logs look like.
> 
> Since I swapped in my new intake, been running reeeeeal strong :thumbup::thumbup:


What intake did you go with?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Bath and called mechanic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

Washed and waxed took a couple pics too


Volkswagen by mike.ricci, on Flickr 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> If you notice, it's not a 1pc bumper. So not an R. Kit must've been added.
> I do wish, that R came with HID.


My CC isn't an R-Line, it is a 3.6 4Motion with the factory installed Gold Coast Body kit, which is the same basic design as the R-Lines single piece front. Also, the Bi-Xenon HIDs were factory optioned along with the Navi in the Technology package with bluetooth and rear power sunshade and the Sagittas. Did I mention 4Motion?.... : )


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Buying a set of used Racelands is like buying a used condom...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> My CC isn't an R-Line, it is a 3.6 4Motion with the factory installed Gold Coast Body kit, which is the same basic design as the R-Lines single piece front. Also, the Bi-Xenon HIDs were factory optioned along with the Navi in the Technology package with bluetooth and rear power sunshade and the Sagittas. Did I mention 4Motion?.... : )


Has anyone ever installed a rear power sunshade on their CC? Is it even worth it?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0cyfhn


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

MalibuMatt said:


> Has anyone ever installed a rear power sunshade on their CC? Is it even worth it?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0cyfhn


My windows are tinted and I have never used the rear sun shade except to make sure it works.

IMHO, not worth the effort and extreme expense of installing as aftermarket.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Rheinland Technik said:


> My CC isn't an R-Line, it is a 3.6 4Motion with the factory installed Gold Coast Body kit, which is the same basic design as the R-Lines single piece front. Also, the Bi-Xenon HIDs were factory optioned along with the Navi in the Technology package with bluetooth and rear power sunshade and the Sagittas. Did I mention 4Motion?.... : )


Don't take it the wrong way. Rline is overrated. And I own one.
I would rather have the 3.6 4MO and all the tech junk that comes with it.
But not for an additional 5 grand


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Just finished wrapping center console trim with Black Brushed Aluminum 3M 1080 Series Vinyl

Still debating if i should wrap all dashboard trim


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

peterek said:


> Just finished wrapping center console trim with Black Brushed Aluminum 3M 1080 Series Vinyl
> 
> Still debating if i should wrap all dashboard trim


Looks good!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> Don't take it the wrong way. Rline is overrated. And I own one.
> I would rather have the 3.6 4MO and all the tech junk that comes with it.
> But not for an additional 5 grand



I wasn't aware that the R-Line had a one-piece front until it was pointed out in the previous post. I was looking at an new 2012 R-Line at the same time I found my 2010 and for the asking price and mileage that was on my car with all of the extras that were not on the R-Line, I couldn't pass up spending a couple extra grand for my car. Given it had 4Motion, Navi, rear sunshade, HIDs, full leather, true dual exhaust, rear view camera and the 80 extra hp of the 3.6 right out of the box [given a tuned 2.0 can produce more power and is a bit lighter in curb weight], I couldn't pass it up. Sticker price on mine was $48,358.00 new and I didn't have to pay that kind of price, so it is a win win for me. An added plus it the car was owned by VW prior to me and driven by one of their executives, I am happy with it. Though I have looked at what it doesn't have compared to the 2011 and 2012 or even the European cars, but I can deal with those things.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> aj
> 
> What intake did you go with?


I-flow from Induktion Motorsports. Loving it. I did a review over at MK6.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

pretty much like my custom made hehe, minus the piping (i used rubber hose fitment). I'm thinking of getting a bigger filter. Look nice though, Adam. :thumbup:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

peterek said:


> Just finished wrapping center console trim with Black Brushed Aluminum 3M 1080 Series Vinyl
> 
> Still debating if i should wrap all dashboard trim


Given how good that finish looks, I vote yes you should :thumbup:

Are you doing that with the trim in place, or are you removing it to apply the wrap?


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Epence said:


> pretty much like my custom made hehe, minus the piping (i used rubber hose fitment). I'm thinking of getting a bigger filter. Look nice though, Adam. :thumbup:


Thanks Man! Props for putting work in on the custom. I just don't have the time, and I'm happy with the clean look.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Debadged the whole thing.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

For a while i didn't want to take down the R badges. But they just look like bird **** on there.
:laugh:


----------



## CC Devil (Aug 23, 2011)

peterek said:


> Wrapped the trim with 3M 1080 series vinyl- black brushed aluminium
> 
> Looks much better than silver brushe alum it was my first time working with vinyl not that hard at all
> 
> It is work in progres.... More to come


Nice job.:thumbup: Which navigation system do you have? Not look like my RNS 510.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Here is another look at those Audi seat adjustments.
Man, best $60 i spent i think. I love looking at them hahaah



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

10CC said:


> Given how good that finish looks, I vote yes you should :thumbup:
> 
> Are you doing that with the trim in place, or are you removing it to apply the wrap?


Im gonna remove the trim,i removed the rest of it and it wasnt that bad, but im affraid that doors trim has to be removed with whole door panel :/


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

CC Devil said:


> Nice job.:thumbup: Which navigation system do you have? Not look like my RNS 510.


It is AS-7609 cheap and looks oem I really like it


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Here is another look at those Audi seat adjustments.
> Man, best $60 i spent i think. I love looking at them hahaah
> 
> 
> ...


can you post the link to these dude?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

xclusiveHB said:


> can you post the link to these dude?


The link was posted 3 times already, just go back a page or two.
I'm on the celly lol


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well in his defense, the link was posted earlier, but is dead and provides no way to find the seller. Here is what I searched and found on eBay:

Audi Seat Knobs


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> My CC isn't an R-Line, it is a 3.6 4Motion with the factory installed Gold Coast Body kit, which is the same basic design as the R-Lines single piece front. Also, the Bi-Xenon HIDs were factory optioned along with the Navi in the Technology package with bluetooth and rear power sunshade and the Sagittas. Did I mention 4Motion?.... : )


Man you got that thing loaded to the gills!

Anything that it doesn't have? lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> caught a misfire in my 1st cylinder....changed the coil pack and good to go



Geez....how many miles on your car?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

SlavaKM said:


> My fault, i copied it wrong.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30059254176...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


:wave:

Took about a week for them to come to Maryland.
I think the seller is in Canada, but my package looked like it had Chinese letters all over it.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Man you got that thing loaded to the gills!
> 
> Anything that it doesn't have? lol


I think that the only option it doesn't have is the rear side airbag [was an option but isn't listed on the original invoice]. I am adding accessory options to the car myself [safety triangle, first aid kit, monster mats] along with a set of GLI style pedals, euro headlight switch, spare tire compressor and adding the functionality of the rear fog lights, clear front turns and maybe HID fog conversion. Would be nice to have the more active TPMS in the display rather than an idiot light.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Geez....how many miles on your car?


32k..poped a new one in. was on my marry giac way :laugh:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Replaced first coil-pack. 45.8k and APR stage one tuned. Had misfires on Cyl 1 when in 93 octane mode but all was smooth in stock 87 mode. $25USD and 5 minutes to swap and back to normal.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> Replaced first coil-pack. 45.8k and APR stage one tuned. Had misfires on Cyl 1 when in 93 octane mode but all was smooth in stock 87 mode. $25USD and 5 minutes to swap and back to normal.


same here but 32k due to abuse...stock 87? run 93 all the time why are you messing with your car


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Moving the programming back to stock 87 mode was just troubleshooting....I run it always on 93. 

I had an appointment at dealer once the symptom showed up. I was away and did not have my Vagcom with me. Once I got home and scanned the car I commenced to troubleshooting. I always putt he car in 87 and lock it when the car goes to the doctor, so it is always the first thing I do when troubleshooting. Of course they would have seen no faults with the coil in the "mode" they would have the car. Vagcom always giving me value...best 300 spent on my car.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> Moving the programming back to stock 87 mode was just troubleshooting....I run it always on 93.
> 
> I had an appointment at dealer once the symptom showed up. I was away and did not have my Vagcom with me. Once I got home and scanned the car I commenced to troubleshooting. I always putt he car in 87 and lock it when the car goes to the doctor, so it is always the first thing I do when troubleshooting. Of course they would have seen no faults with the coil in the "mode" they would have the car. Vagcom always giving me value...best 300 spent on my car.


vag is def worth the money...so you switched it to stock mode (i dont think stock is 87 gas its just stock map...unless its ment for 87 (which i ever put in my tank)
the dealer replaced your coil and problem gone i would assume...


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just call 87 the stock mode since it has the same power as stock, and my understanding is it is the unchanged map....either way, if the dealer drives the car they will not sense it is flashed.

I replaced my own coil since, the dealer would never notice the problem if I left the car in 87 mode, which is the only way it will ever enter their doors. $25 for the part and 5 minutes of my time was no biggee for me


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

caught yet another CEL....this time for a 02 sensor...i need to vag it again..ill post about it once i do.

nothing is wrong with the car...no limp mode. just the light on


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

What intake do you have on your car?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

have to wait till tomorrow morning to vag it 




DOQ fastlane said:


> What intake do you have on your car?


if your asking me....k&n typhoon stage 1.5


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

on a bright side...stopped by the paint shop and picked up the rest of my grill. 
Absolutely in love with the way the paint came out. 
pictures are pictures but in person it looks like the hottest new style IMO
Matte Silver! Gloss black for bigger piece..had the gloss in for 6 days and already rock chips 


































car is dirty...my apologies


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> have to wait till tomorrow morning to vag it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1slow1.8t said:


> have to wait till tomorrow morning to vag it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grill looks sick! 


Yup, I meant you. 
I wonder if you pull up a MAF code.. Let me know? 

I'll be selling my carbonio Cai if you want/need to switch it up


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy im very fond of the matte....

ill post about the cel tomorrow hopefully its nothing major. could be anything really but the car is running top notch otherwise

I need to log some pulls..if my intake isn't helping with power gain i might go back to oem+k&n drop in or a different setup...tyhoon is a short ram i believe..im not sure but its not much of a cai

carbonio has a much better heat shied if im not mistaken.

are you thinking about twintake?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Na, I got that. BSH STREET TEAM contract. I have a sweet deal with them for the show season, so I'll be showing some of their parts off.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/categories/Volkswagen/MKVI-(10%2b)/TSI-Engine-/Air-Intakes/

you'll have this? or a prototype..

this one is very similar to the typhoon

bsh has great engine mount upgrades...grab some of those :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/categories/Volkswagen/MKVI-(10%2b)/TSI-Engine-/Air-Intakes/
> 
> you'll have this? or a prototype..
> 
> ...


What I'm getting is still in production... Probably be released next week. I already have their pendulum mount.. The engine mounts were great on the Mk5.. But vibrated too much for my daily. 

Especially with the wife now, she would never stop bitching.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> What I'm getting is still in production... Probably be released next week. I already have their pendulum mount.. The engine mounts were great on the Mk5.. But vibrated too much for my daily.
> 
> Especially with the wife now, she would never stop bitching.



i gotcha cant wait to see some pics :thumbup:
i like that product because you replace the oem end links...not so fond of the poly mounts
I replaced mine for the autotech metal one and its a major difference

idk how much difference it would be for dsg
yeah a lot of vibrations but thats what you get when you drive a racecar :laugh:


----------



## jcjswtdi (Mar 25, 2011)

Install the euro switch, connect the rear fogs, add rns 510 and washed just before RAIN. :banghead:


----------



## socera090 (Dec 24, 2011)

jbcc said:


>


Anyone else know if this was a personally made mod or sold somehwere? My searches have come up empty and haven't been able to get a response.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

socera090 said:


> Anyone else know if this was a personally made mod or sold somehwere? My searches have come up empty and haven't been able to get a response.


Sorry bout that. Yes that was a handcrafted VW logo I had chromed and backlit. And let me tell you it was a b**tch to make. The sad part is I ended up putting in the 2012 dash clock in place of it.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

jbcc said:


> Sorry bout that. Yes that was a handcrafted VW logo I had chromed and backlit. And let me tell you it was a b**tch to make. The sad part is I ended up putting in the 2012 dash clock in place of it.


So.. its for sale then?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Took it to a spray-carwash this morning, because I hit some pretty gnarly road kill on the way to work. Anyways, the wheel wells and under carrige are all clean.

Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

lipprandt35 said:


> Took it to a spray-carwash this morning, because I hit some pretty gnarly road kill on the way to work. Anyways, the wheel wells and under carrige are all clean.
> 
> Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


Didn't approach a speed bump at the right angle and tore off 1/2 the underbody shield. 
Got some plastic washers and new bolt caps.. She's as good as new. 

Being low is tough mmmmmkay


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Replaced the license plate led lights back to the original bulbs(glad I saved them). Got error lights on dash. Check the led lights and looked like they both burned up. Not sure how that happened, but back to original lights back there.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

I did the same thing in the first year I had my car...the LED's seemed to overheat and just die. I hav ethe $50 ziza lights...was very dissapointed


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I took out the ZIZA leds after 3 days, couldn't stand the Dash light and the spot light they were projecting.
Waste of $50.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

booranshow said:


> :laugh:



Is that painted baby blue?
Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Bilstein PSS10s came in today. Now it is a matter of getting them installed.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

grill


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

f
Done and done... Drunk posting


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2avdb4


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> grill


Did you replace the badge with the 2013's badge?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

no its just painted matte silver


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> along with a set of GLI style pedals


Are you matching the dead pedal?

I have the GTI/GLI style pedals, and wanted the matching OEM dead pedal.....but from everything I've read, it "requires modification"

No one has said or shown what that modification is though.

I know the R-line (R36) pedals will fit, but I didn't want those

So this is what I have:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Are you matching the dead pedal?
> 
> I have the GTI/GLI style pedals, and wanted the matching OEM dead pedal.....but from everything I've read, it "requires modification"
> 
> ...


I will be using the accel, auto-brake and dead pedal. I don't know what mod is required if any, but as soon as they come in, I will go a DIY on it along with a more detailed DIY on the Euro headlight switch and anything else I choose to add. I will also do one on the Bilsteins.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

My chemical guys wheel wax came in today. 
I'm gonna apply 3-4 coats on the new rollers before they go on next week. 
Brake dust beware!


----------



## mturner (Feb 20, 2011)

Got the car washed and then my friends and I went around town and took some pictures of the car. Here is the best out of the bunch.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Is your CC still stock ride height? Just gauging the look of different CCs with the interlagos and figuring what type of lowering I want to do myself.


----------



## mturner (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah my CC is still stock but it certainly sits low enough that I don't plan on lowering it any.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Can someone please donate/hook me up with some KW V1s


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Drove it, and i did have a little photoshoot with a friend.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ampiler said:


> Drove it, and i did have a little photoshoot with a friend.


Wheel setup looks spectacular


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm usually not a fan of beefy wheels like these :thumbup: but i must admit they look great! Nice setup indeed!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

bordercitymadman said:


> i'm usually not a fan of beefy wheels like these :thumbup: but i must admit they look great! Nice setup indeed!


Thanks  

I think it looks better with beefy wheels - in my opinion it`s a must to have _Big_ brakes if you have wheels who are easy to see through. (in lack of words,, lol..)


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Drove it, and i did have a little photoshoot with a friend.


OMG,, where can i buy these wheels in Europe, they are just, unbelievable beautiful !!!!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Very Nice ride indeed  
Love The wheels.


----------



## jcjswtdi (Mar 25, 2011)

*install new wheels Mallory *


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

What are you showing us?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ampiler said:


>




This pic is very nice to have only used the house lights in the parking garage. Well done.
I agree Big boy wheels look best on the dumped CC


----------



## jcjswtdi (Mar 25, 2011)

Just finish installing Blaupunkt pnp 475 and Blaupunkt thb 200a. The sound its much better now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I will be using the accel, auto-brake and dead pedal. I don't know what mod is required if any, but as soon as they come in, I will go a DIY on it along with a more detailed DIY on the Euro headlight switch and anything else I choose to add. I will also do one on the Bilsteins.


All I know is that the OEM CC dead pedal is longer than the VW GTI style dead pedal

Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> Can someone please donate/hook me up with some KW V1s


Nothing to donate, sorry

But get the Konis for $980 SHIPPED instead

They go lower and are adjustable (compared to the V1's which aren't)


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Deal alert for tires.. Get ready for the show season 
http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/706...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

washed it again 


Chore ? by mike.ricci, on Flickr


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ that's a hot pic right there. I'm going to have to use that one day.

Today I fully spun my fronts down and modified them a little. Now my front liners must come out.Then a nice wash and cruise on this 76° day. Gorgeous.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbbetterccme (Mar 3, 2012)

*volkswagen photoshoot cc and mk4*

solo werks coilovers installed  no bumps or rubs riding perfect not to bumpy at all! back all the way down and the front still has 3 perches!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Washed her again after the summer wheels went back on...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Washed her again after the summer wheels went back on...


LOVE those wheels!

Where'd you buy them???


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> LOVE those wheels!
> 
> Where'd you buy them???


I bought them from a guy here on the forum.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Ordered my CAN - VCDS cable today and will send my HEX-USB out tomorrow for the upgrade. Have also been putting a list together to send over to VW for parts that I will be changing out including the 2012 sill plates.:thumbup:


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

*The Beginning!*

Well, The only thing so far I have done is buy a 2012 CC Lux Plus in Candy White. I really wasn't shopping for anything and totally satisfied with my previous car. Unfortunately, Dion at this site showed a pic of his very nice white CC during Snowpacolypse 2012. I show what happened to me starting at 0 MPH a good block from my home with my 6 year old in the back seat during that storm.










You will note, as I already knew, AWD does not help much when you want to stop!

That was my low mileage 2008 Infiniti M45X. Loved the car, power, features, audio..... everything perhaps except the 13 MPG. So, now I'm off to learn about performance and style enhancements on a smaller, far less powerful but still quite nice bit of German Engineering. My list of things to do to it are as follows and I will show pictures later.

1). APR Tune
2). Those trick Korean LED's
3). Euroswitch
4). Program Garage Homelink
5). Load a 32 GB card of tunes (Bought the card already so I guess I did do something to my CC today0.
6). Get summer tires and rims eventually but no desire to lower, flare, or whatever them.
7). Maybe get the APR Downpipe.


That's about it. Personally, for a small sedan, I think it looks quite good as is and although lowering a touch might be nice, I'm not a young guy and don't really want to scrape parking lot curbs and generally worry about clearance. In fact, I kind of like the fact the CC is slightly higher in ride than my M45X. It scraped around a lot. 

I also fully intend to not endanger my kid again and the accident was my first ever. Oh, also managed to destroy a tricked out NFL players ride when we slammed in to his abandoned SUV. He was decent about it but if your going to wreck, do it big!!!

I read this entire thread and it has given me fantastic ideas. Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

with or without chrome fog grille??


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I will be using the accel, auto-brake and dead pedal. I don't know what mod is required if any, but as soon as they come in, I will go a DIY on it along with a more detailed DIY on the Euro headlight switch and anything else I choose to add. I will also do one on the Bilsteins.


I have the AWE pedal set, it's quite nice and cheaper than the OEM set. That's a good option.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

SoggyCC said:


> Well, The only thing so far I have done is buy a 2012 CC Lux Plus in Candy White. I really wasn't shopping for anything and totally satisfied with my previous car. Unfortunately, Dion at this site showed a pic of his very nice white CC during Snowpacolypse 2012. I show what happened to me starting at 0 MPH a good block from my home with my 6 year old in the back seat during that storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new purchase. H&R Sport springs are a popular option to lower ride height without worrying about scraping pebbles. 

Also, there are lots of different aftermarket options to research. This is a great forum to take advantage of. Welcome!











Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## rentsdue (Nov 24, 2011)

*New mods on vdub*

Well, just recently I took a trip to APR. A lovely facility. The great people there hooked me up with a stage III install, intercooler, and stage II endurance clutch. (Good stops will come soon after I get back off deployment). Pics coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Awesome! 



SoggyCC said:


> Unfortunately, Dion at this site showed a pic of his very nice white CC during Snowpacolypse 2012...


First and foremost, glad to hear you and your son are ok!! And my apologies in advance for the slippery slope you are about to fall down. Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Euro tagged!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my ADV wheels, tires coming on Friday and finally fixed my license plate bumper holes.
Also lowered the car a bit more.

CC will also retire as Daily/Wanna be track car. It's going to be a weekend car/poseur. :laugh:
Audi TT Quattro 225 will take its place as a track/daily. :beer:


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

*Prepping for my first changes.*

Ok,

1).I ordered the LED kit from Auchtuning Korea.
2). Ordered the clear turn signal covers.
3). Ordered another MDI cable (Don't ask..... Dumb, dumb, dumb; got destroyed by passenger slamming glove box door on cable).
4). Ordered Valve Stem Caps. Yah, I know kind of like fuzzy dice. No real purpose kind of stupid but for a little over $10; why not. They will match the little VW logos on the front lights.
5). Ordered the Euroswitch in Aluminum. 
6). Scheduled a service appointment with the local dealer. I bought the car from Oregon and the dealer apparently did not do the DSG Software Update RVUTB Code 37G2. I have noticed the car lurches in reverse and forward as described in this service bulletin. The dealer is providing a loaner car, which is decent of them. I want to get this done before I get the car tuned.

Also on the list. I am waiting for Auchtuning to get the kit they need from APR to do the 11/12 model tune. At that time, the parts will be swapped out. I am not going to do the Euro Cupholder. Although it looks pretty decent and very clean, I actually stuff a coffee cup in the thing; often and toss a key or two in the little mini trays. Practically speaking, I just will have it open a lot. My son is in love with the slider in the rear and is pleased with the car so far. This is very important because he is only 6 and when we wrecked the car, he felt responsible as it was his idea to drive the back road the last two blocks because it was easier in snow. I got him home after the accident to mom and started slugging loads of skis and camping stuff out of the M45X, on the third trip my wife grabbed me and said "you have to see what your son is doing". Recognize, he is only 6... So, he was on the kitchen PC frantically searching for a new car for me with tears streaming down his face. It was quite amazing. So, he likes the cupholders in the back. It's a win.

A few other things so far that I like.

First tank of gas, I got a bit more than 27 mpg. I measured this by actual fuel use, not the computer. I also like the two tone and lighter than my Infiniti interior. I suppose in hot environments, this will make for a cooler interior but up here in drab-land, it makes me feel a bit less drab. This time of year, we non-native Washington bound people get cranky and truly miserable. After just a stupid amount of snow, avalanches, dark days and just Soggy days...... A light colored driving experiences does a lot to relieve "SAD" (Seasonal Affective Disorder). You guys may laugh but it blows up here this time of year. There are other significant improvements over my 2008 Infiniti that are quite surprising and pleasant given the near $30,000 delta between the two cars. I do miss the auto seat function for two drivers, 12 speaker 5.1 stereo, AWD torque laden pull off the line, auto telescoping and adjustable steering column, and adaptive cruise. But realistically, not that big a deal for most of this stuff.

The difference in price does give me a bit of psychological room to tweak the car. So, I like reading this thread and others. So far, I figure I will be in to about around $1,300 in upgrades. dion implies I may just be starting. Got to call Auchtuning next. Cheers!!

Oh, no picture yet as it is very, very stock and the weather is crappy.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

my pretty sure I'm having a mechanical noise coming from my fuel pump, so I called my boy at VW... Brought her in same day.. And walked out with a decent loaner for the weekend.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

finally got my rear BSH sway bar relubed! and now my car doesnt sound like a damn mouse when it goes over tiny bumps in the road... ah peace and quiet once more!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Didn't get much done yesterday....

Car needs a wash, but only got to swap out my winter wheels to my summer wheels & polished the Borla tips

Before...

























After...

















Still looks great after almost a year....


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

A box of goodies arrived today and installed the Euro headlight switch, though I will have to run the wire for the rear fogs and code it. This weekend I will install the clear turns, pedals and give her a good bath.


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

Took it to the limited max. Speed yesterday in Germany...whoaw


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

haroldv said:


> Took it to the limited max. Speed yesterday in Germany...whoaw


 and how fast is limited max?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Drive back from my beach house lastnight. All highway 200 miles. Spent the week there. I was basically on cruise at 75 mph about 95% of time. This is the result.









I have gone 451 miles on this tank and still have 1/3 left. Not too bad. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kwnrol
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Had my second water pump replaced in 2 months.. WTF


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

I got my 3" APR downpipe installed and absolutely love it! The tone of the exhaust on acceleration is great and the power difference is a nice bonus. I've got an appointment on Monday for Stage 2 GIAC tuning to get rid of the check engine light. Its all coming along nicely :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just giving you a heads up... The stage 2 flash will not eliminate the cel. 
That's only with Apr. 

Your going to need 1 or possibly 2 o2 spacers. 

Pm Me if you have issues.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just giving you a heads up... The stage 2 flash will not eliminate the cel.
> That's only with Apr.
> 
> Your going to need 1 or possibly 2 o2 spacers.
> ...


 I'll need the same..i just bought and picked up my downpipe.. 
throwing it on soon  

also just put in the order for FK shocks directly from FK in germany. came out to $95 + shipping for the set. So glad i don't have to put my h&r sports on stock shocks


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

42dd makes some beautiful spacers.. If not mike @ tyrol has them in stock. 


Wait.. Your paid $95usd for 4 shock/struts?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*starboard* 










*port* 










Viel Spaß!


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> and how fast is limited max?


 155mph, 250km/h...I saw 257 km/h on tge speedometer:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> also just put in the order for FK shocks directly from FK in germany. came out to $95 + shipping for the set. So glad i don't have to put my h&r sports on stock shocks


 What were you running before, for suspension? 

Eibachs pair up with the stock shocks perfectly fine and lower the same as the H&R (except in the rear). Feels like OEM still, no joke


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Painted calipers with G2 and lowered it...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice wheels + drop... whats your setup?:beer:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Cspence said:


> Painted calipers with G2 and lowered it...


 Oooh baby, that really makes black CC look great.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Very nice wheels + drop... whats your setup?:beer:


 
Thanks :thumbup: 

19x8.5 S4 Peeler's (ET 43) 
Continental Sport Contact 3 (255/35R19) 
FK Springs


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

No spacer up front?


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> No spacer up front?


 nope...they're perfect :thumbup:


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

MFA Premium!


----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

jbcc said:


> MFA Premium!


 Is it only a software update or how do you do it?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced fuel injectors 2 and 3!


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Perio5 said:


> Is it only a software update or how do you do it?


 No I'm afraid you have to replace the whole cluster with a premium cluster that has the full color LCD screen.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

jbcc, sent you a message about the MFA cluster. 

Went by the dealer and ordered a Sagitta for my spare along with many other parts to upgrade and update my CC [$1375 worth of parts and only walked out with floor mats and a USB MDI cable as it was all they had on hand]. Lighted dash vents, footwell lighting, 2012 sill plates just to name a few mods.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## wmhouston2 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Guys at HS Tuning loaded my 2012 CC with APR Stage 1 , 93, 100 and Stock modes. Very nice bump in power.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> All I know is that the OEM CC dead pedal is longer than the VW GTI style dead pedal
> 
> Keep us posted :thumbup:


 The dead pedal is about the same length, but the width is what is off, by about 1/2". So I will be calling ECS and sending it back. I have already came up with a solution that I will be drawing it up and making a prototype for my CC.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

As posted above, this was found out while I installed the new brake and accel pedals in the CC and the new clear front turn signal lenses. Maybe this coming weekend will allow me time to install the Bilsteins and maybe some of the parts I ordered yesterday from the dealer.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed front camera.... Before i install gold coast kit... Trying to be safe and dont damage the front spoiler


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

How are you viewing the camera?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> How are you viewing the camera?


 I have a chinese rns-510 and two cameras right now rear and front,i need to build a simple 2 way switch so i can togle between them, because the radio has only one camera input


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Not much so far this year. But I did give it a much needed wash and wax today.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Cspence said:


> Painted calipers with G2 and lowered it...


 awesome!!! what color did you paint your calipers? any chance of posting shots showing them?


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

^ I went with red....the wife wanted pink or purple, but I talked some sense into her lmao :laugh:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

jbcc said:


> MFA Premium!


 I need a lot more info about this..


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt Black OEM Interlagos


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> I need a lot more info about this..


 Whatever info you need just pm me.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> What were you running before, for suspension?
> 
> Eibachs pair up with the stock shocks perfectly fine and lower the same as the H&R (except in the rear). Feels like OEM still, no joke


 i was/am stock at the moment. 
i bought h&r sports before the winter and was skeptical about putting them on 

from what i heard the springs feel almost oem on stock shocks just like you said 
i ordered regular fk shocks i believe for mk5 
came out to 88 euro's for the shocks with shipping DHL from germany 
120 total for the set + 180 that i paid for the springs.....very fair price for suspension imo 

i still need to buy a suspension refresh kit


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Switches my 6000k fog light out in put in 3000k bulbs. It's been foggy here in the mornings. Sure it will help. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0f1eov
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Switches my 6000k fog light out in put in 3000k bulbs. It's been foggy here in the mornings. Sure it will help.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


 i love hid fogs but halogen works the best for fog IMO


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> i love hid fogs but halogen works the best for fog IMO


 Yea. The 3000k are yellow. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c2s0y3
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Cspence said:


> ^ I went with red....the wife wanted pink or purple, but I talked some sense into her lmao :laugh:


 hahaha :laugh: Red looks awesome! It goes very well with the your car color!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> hahaha :laugh: Red looks awesome! It goes very well with the your car color!


 I love the red, too! 
Did it take much sanding & finishing before painting? 

Is it time to replace your orange turns with clears? 
IMHO, the orange and red kinda *clash*........ 

TM


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cspence said:


> ^ I went with red....the wife wanted pink or purple, but I talked some sense into her lmao :laugh:


 Well done. 

Now time to do something about those turn signals :laugh:


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

you should get chrome or brushed silver mirror cover


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Treaded it.*

It was a nice run and all but it was time for a change in the ride. And plus I got great a deal on the A6. 

And the pictures. 










For this 2012 A6.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

thats f... awsome car hows 3.0?? i was checking out one the other day this is my next car.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Beautiful C7 :thumbup: 
Perfect upgrade.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

wh1te09gti said:


> thats f... awsome car hows 3.0?? i was checking out one the other day this is my next car.


 Thanks, the 3.0 is awesome but I do find myself speeding in it all the time. I picked her up on Saturday and I already have almost 400 miles on it.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> ^ Beautiful C7 :thumbup:
> Perfect upgrade.


 Thanks man, yes she is a beautiful upgrade but I will sure miss the CC forum, the A6 section of the forum does not have any traffic. I think I will still be hanging in this part of Vortex. :laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

3.0t loves to move. 
My father has a 2011 and hes obsessed with it. I'm really feeling the headlights on the c7 

tune it :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

1slow1.8t said:


> Perfect upgrade.


 x100000000 

Should subscribe here.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> I love the red, too!
> Did it take much sanding & finishing before painting?
> 
> Is it time to replace your orange turns with clears?
> ...


 Pretty minimal prep...the kit comes with some brake parts cleaner. I just used a wire wheel, some scotch brite/sand paper, and the brake clean. If you look at them super close they are no where near perfect (like if they were to be disassembled and powdercoated), but they look great a few feet away. 

Her car is done, so no turn signals! (for now) Its time for my .:R to get some love (Hi-Flo cats, FK Coilovers, GC Camber Plates, Adjustable Rear Control Arms, Poly Bushings )


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> tune it :laugh:


 Thinking about it.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> x100000000
> 
> Should subscribe here.


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

decided to sell my S3 IC that I piece together  
My CC will not track anymore, funds will go to my another wanna be track/daily car. lol 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5613872-FS-S3-Inter-Cooler


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

*Here is what I did to my CC today*

Today I added the brushed chrome trim ring to the headlight switch... 
Before 
 
DSCN3251 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr 

After 
 
DSCN3252 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr 
I also added Brushed chrome trim rings to the headrests to match the Audi power seat switches that I already installed 
 
DSCN3247 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

Where did you buy those? ^^^


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Phaeton, that looks amazing. 
Top notch work. 

I just wish you'd post a DIY step by step


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Seki said:


> Thanks, the 3.0 is awesome but I do find myself speeding in it all the time. I picked her up on Saturday and I already have almost 400 miles on it.


 Yeah i know what you mean. Picked up my rline past saturday -450 miles already. Huge upgrade for my from my jetta 2.5. Very happy with the car. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yesterday I switched the bulbs in my fogs. Went from 6000k HID to 3000k HID. It was very foggy and rainy this morning. Wow the yellow fogs make a difference. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zda0l5
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Going to Clean the Intake Track*

Seaform the Track again and Fuel System Cleaner .


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

xclusiveHB said:


> Where did you buy those? ^^^


 x2


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just giving you a heads up... The stage 2 flash will not eliminate the cel.
> That's only with Apr.
> 
> Your going to need 1 or possibly 2 o2 spacers.
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up. I put on the o2 spacer (90 degree elbow) along with the Stage 2 flash and have had no issues thus far :beer:


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

took her to the dealer for some stuff they missed on the 112 point 'inspection'



Cruise control not working

crack in trunk trim piece (pic below)

missing trunk interior trim

possible water pump noises (uh oh)

plastic cover in in engine bay (part of the air filter inlet) keeps popping off.




















there are 2 cracks...one is visible between the glass and trunk metal...


Oh, and we did just tint the windows...thats the plus side 








yay


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

eibach prokit springs and h&r 22mm RSB


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Update...(if you care  )
Dealer replaced the trunk trim pieces (both) and flushed the cooling system, apparently they think that perhaps it had too much air in the system (or at least thats what they told me)....we will see. And the CC unit actually got fried so they are ordering a new one. 

No big deal, and best of all I get to drive this all day


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

FastB7S4 said:


> eibach prokit springs and h&r 22mm RSB


 pics...seriously.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

What unit?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a small update today, changed the tail turnsignal bulbs into chrome ones.. 

So much nicer!


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been looking all over for the correct chrome bulbs for the blinkers...where did you get those? They look awesome!


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

xclusiveHB said:


> Where did you buy those? ^^^


 I ordered both parts from this guy... 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aluringe-Kop...914674314?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3cbfb9fa8a


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

*Order?*



Ampiler said:


> Just a small update today, changed the tail turnsignal bulbs into chrome ones..
> 
> So much nicer!


 Where did you order them from?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Bought it from this seller on eBay : http://myworld.ebay.com/lightsforbikes/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754 

Just search for : BAU15S. In his store, and you will find this : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-coat...cycle_Parts&hash=item5631aa84bc#ht_600wt_1163


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Well the last month I upgraded to a rcd-510 hd radio 9w7 Bluetooth euro headlight switch vagcom windows, windows up when it rains, steering wheel voice command, front turns on with city lights/headlights 20%, and drl off. Lamnix fog lights yellow and 20% tint all around on my 09 CPO CC oh and a K&N air filter and Conklin 4g fuel system cleaner ran it two tanks. Also use Conklin fuels mate plus every tank and get 28 mpg two work (half city and half high miles) one tank of fuel made it from Omaha, NE to downtown Chicago doing about 81 mph the whole way. So that's what I've been up to. Next is when it stops raining is to clay bar the CC the mothers carnauba wax here. Oh and almost forgot led lights for my plates


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, received all the parts for the LED DRL's, as well as a media cable, and those little valve stem covers. Now just waiting for Achtuning to be able to flash the chip. 

Also, on a good point, I didn't do anything to the CC but did write the check to the DOL for the sales tax and licensing. 10% sales tax really blows. the licensing location asked me if I wanted vanity plates, my response..... "Do you make the UW Huskie plates with a big red slash through the dog?" he thought that was funny. Like I, he is not a part of Husky Nation. 

I'll actually post a picture when it's all done with the little upgradesbut what's the point when we are on something like day 60 of either sleet, snow, rain, hail, and freezing rain. 

Which brings me to my last point. I really, really like the sunroof on this thing. Yes, it doesn't actually open and it only kind of pops up but up here, you would get to fuly open a true sunroofto so very rarely. But with the two tone interior and all that glass, the car feels a lot better than the dark gray M45X did and if I was taller than my 5' 11 or so inches, it would give quite a bit of more head room. The roof should be an option on the Sport, I think. It's the first sun roof I've truly enjoyed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

SoggyCC said:


> Now just waiting for Achtuning to be able to flash the chip.


 Wait no more! 










... And Go Cougs!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> The dead pedal is about the same length, but the width is what is off, by about 1/2". So I will be calling ECS and sending it back. I have already came up with a solution that I will be drawing it up and making a prototype for my CC.


 Did the mounting points match up at all? 
Like that it "could have" worked?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> eibach prokit springs and h&r 22mm RSB


 Why only the 22mm bar? 

Stock is 21mm I think?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Shopping for new tails...what do you guys think? lol


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice day!!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yesterday I had her washed. Today the beautiful pine pollen decided to show up. NC has the worst pollen. So this is the result 24 hours later.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Shopping for new tails...what do you guys think? lol


 Would look nice with your rimz. :laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Had my car tuned today by Precision Motor Werks in VA. Unitronics stage 1+. Lady was great that tuned it, and tune itself is wonderful. I definetly love it. 
Also ordered my audiosources in dash head unit with navi,dvd,cd,aux.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Bought another CC, a 2012 Lux+ DSG for the wife....now we have matching cars... Also ordered a BSH 27mm RSB, my original H&R 24mm RSB will go into wifeys car, the BSH is for me. Next is install of the Conceptual Polymers catch-can into hers, before the intake tract gets too mucked-up.


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ordered a set of Eibach springs to install before I drop the wheels on.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Why only the 22mm bar?
> 
> Stock is 21mm I think?


Really? 21mm? I guess I didn't research enough. For some reason, I was thinking stock was around 18mm. I did find that a lot of people were getting the 27mm BSH bar for the CC and was thinking I didn't want as aggressive of a bar since this is not a track car by any means. I probably should have gotten the 24mm bar but I don't know if its the combo of the 22mm bar and the springs, but handling is much improved and good enough for what I need.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Really? 21mm? I guess I didn't research enough. For some reason, I was thinking stock was around 18mm. I did find that a lot of people were getting the 27mm BSH bar for the CC and was thinking I didn't want as aggressive of a bar since this is not a track car by any means. I probably should have gotten the 24mm bar but I don't know if its the combo of the 22mm bar and the springs, but handling is much improved and good enough for what I need.


I noticed a bigger difference with the 24mm rear bar on my GTI then on this car though (same exact bar for both cars)

The longer wheelbase on the CC is what makes the difference in handling obviously


Comparison pic of H&R 24mm vs stock:


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Installed a Euro Switch...


----------



## rentsdue (Nov 24, 2011)

*APR badge*

Hey guys!! I finally put on my APR badges. What do you think?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^I think it would be better without
them, but that's my option
Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Ordered a brand new RNS-510, now just have wait for it.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Qty. Description Unit Price Total Price VAT
2	FKZZVW26 Sport shock absorbers High Tec fit for VW Golf 5 (1K) Yr. 12.04 -	9,90 EUR	19,80 EUR	19%
2	FKZZVW28 Sport shock absorbers High Tec fit for VW Golf 5 (1K) Yr. 12.04 -	19,89 EUR	39,78 EUR	19%

shippedd 3 days ago....2 weeks and its mine


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

rentsdue said:


> Hey guys!! I finally put on my APR badges. What do you think?




thats not the worst spot for it..IMO i want people to find out on their own that i'm tuned. 

its not as fun when you have stickers to show it


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

New front struts going in and wheels getting mounted.


----------



## rentsdue (Nov 24, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> thats not the worst spot for it..IMO i want people to find out on their own that i'm tuned.
> 
> its not as fun when you have stickers to show it


That's fine too. I really wanted to represent for APR.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

rentsdue said:


> That's fine too. I really wanted to represent for APR.


yeah but WHY? did You get it tuned for free? are they paying you?
i just dont get it.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

rentsdue said:


> That's fine too. I really wanted to represent for APR.












But hey, it's your car. Do what you want.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

wh1te09gti said:


> yeah but WHY? did You get it tuned for free? are they paying you?
> i just dont get it.


word


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> I noticed a bigger difference with the 24mm rear bar on my GTI then on this car though (same exact bar for both cars)
> 
> The longer wheelbase on the CC is what makes the difference in handling obviously
> 
> ...


That's not that much difference, huh? Is the stock bar hollow and the H&R solid, though? I upgraded my old S4 to a Hotchkis RS4 bar that was 29mm (Hotchkis S4 bar is 24mm) and when I bought the CC bar, I was thinking it was only 24mm. I think that was my confusion why I chose the 22 instead of the 24/27mm bars.



rentsdue said:


> Hey guys!! I finally put on my APR badges. What do you think?


I think you should remove those. If you must have that, place it where the 2.0T emblem is on the trunk lid.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should remove those. If you must have that, place it where the 2.0T emblem is on the trunk lid.


I was thinking the same thing. Terrible location. That's where most of the JDM boYz put their fake chrome vents yo


----------



## atmstang05 (Jul 13, 2010)

Recently: 20's, eibach springs, apr carbonio (to go with me apr stage 1 previously installed). Waiting on Borla Catback, e-code headlights and clear turns. Almost done!eace:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

atmstang05 said:


> Recently: 20's, eibach springs, apr carbonio (to go with me apr stage 1 previously installed). Waiting on Borla Catback, e-code headlights and clear turns. Almost done!eace:




Pics!


----------



## atmstang05 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pics...


----------



## atmstang05 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh yeah...dirty but it gets the point across


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow.. What in the hell are those wheels? Never seen them before. 
Pretty nice... Different


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

Those wheels look really sharp. Nice car!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just bought these wheels from another member. Picking them up next weekend. Also got some H&R springs. Will post pics when the install is complete. 









Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw those posted yesterday.. Nice

I hink your gonna need hub rings 66.6 to 57.1


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I saw those posted yesterday.. Nice
> 
> I hink your gonna need hub rings 66.6 to 57.1


Already working on that.:thumbup::beer:

Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

atmstang05 said:


> Pics...


very different...i like them a lot :thumbup:


----------



## rentsdue (Nov 24, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Terrible location. That's where most of the JDM boYz put their fake chrome vents yo


I already have one where the 2.0T was.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

So this would be a second one?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> New front struts going in


What struts?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> That's not that much difference, huh? Is the stock bar hollow and the H&R solid, though? I upgraded my old S4 to a Hotchkis RS4 bar that was 29mm (Hotchkis S4 bar is 24mm) and when I bought the CC bar, I was thinking it was only 24mm. I think that was my confusion why I chose the 22 instead of the 24/27mm bars.


The stock bar is hollow and the H&R is solid and also has the more solid bushings.....it'll be a little different, but the 24mm bar would've been more noticable


----------



## atmstang05 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, I got them from usarim, I had the mallory's but I messed one up so I decided to go bigger since the oems are so expensive. There are some black wheels that are an option on the GTI, I think these are a rep (bigger) and a different color. Super good deal and the company has good reviews. The pics don't do it justice, I'll get some legit ones when I get the lights and exhaust.

Thanks!:laugh:


----------



## atmstang05 (Jul 13, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> very different...i like them a lot :thumbup:


Thanks! That's what I was going for. I like the one of a kind type deal. I'll get some better pics soon, those were taken from my iPhone and my driveway is a little sloped so they look odd. I love the ride with the Eibachs. :beer:


----------



## atmstang05 (Jul 13, 2010)

Curious, what are thought on debadging. I've thought about it, maybe doing that and then getting some euro r-line badges for the sides. I want it to look clean, but at the same time I want it to be identified. Thoughts?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

atmstang05 said:


> Curious, what are thought on debadging. I've thought about it, maybe doing that and then getting some euro r-line badges for the sides. I want it to look clean, but at the same time I want it to be identified. Thoughts?


Make it naked. Just like the first year the CC was released.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Make it naked. Just like the first year the CC was released.


:thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone interested in a brand new pair of led puddle lights from USP motorsports? 

I just got them in the mail but decided to sell them instead. 
Pm me


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

atmstang05 said:


> Curious, what are thought on debadging. I've thought about it, maybe doing that and then getting some euro r-line badges for the sides. I want it to look clean, but at the same time I want it to be identified. Thoughts?


I prefer the 'stealth'/clean look. Debadge it.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Changed all interior bulbs to Led's and gave her a bath.

Ordered a cabin filter from amazon.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Coded my turn signals to turn off the DRLs when turn signals are activated. Also coded the interior light to turn on when the trunk is opened [may not keep that one active]. Also actived my window with key fob control, works my drivers window.


----------



## Scholl (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey, may I ask which wheels those are? Also the before wheels looks like the entry 17" ones they have here in the US but kind of looks different.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Wash

Debadged Rear

Clay Bar

Polish

Wax

Meguiar's Ultimate Liquid Wax is good stuff. Easy on Easy off no dust and doesn't leave marks on plastic. The Ultimate Polish however gave me a workout.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

atmstang05 said:


> Curious, what are thought on debadging. I've thought about it, maybe doing that and then getting some euro r-line badges for the sides. I want it to look clean, but at the same time I want it to be identified. Thoughts?


Debadge it.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Anyone interested in a brand new pair of led puddle lights from USP motorsports?
> 
> I just got them in the mail but decided to sell them instead.
> Pm me


How come? I just got mine too. I also read the mirror caps pop right off vs pulling the mirror off etc. Still need to figure out how to pop em off. :laugh:



EC8CH said:


> Debadge it.


+1

As to what I did to my CC, this past weekend, replaced my Hella headlight/foglight bulbs w/Nokya Artic White bulbs.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Phase 1 is complete.

New Sagittas and Goodyear f1 Asymetric summer tires installed.

Coming Thursday, Eibach springs, H&R Trak +(12mm front, 5mm back) spacers.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Ribz80 said:


> Phase 1 is complete.
> 
> New Sagittas and Goodyear f1 Asymetric summer tires installed.
> 
> Coming Thursday, Eibach springs, H&R Trak +(12mm front, 5mm back) spacers.


Can't wait!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Ribz80 said:


> Phase 1 is complete.
> 
> New Sagittas and Goodyear f1 Asymetric summer tires installed.
> 
> Coming Thursday, Eibach springs, H&R Trak +(12mm front, 5mm back) spacers.



Lookin' good!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Replaced my 4th water pump.. 

Picked up 15mm h&r spacers


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Replaced my 4th water pump..
> 
> Picked up 15mm h&r spacers


Any reason why your car is eating up water pumps? Sounds like something else is going on there.


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

I had it washed. Not a big deal but more importantly, 3 days of partial sun, minimal rain.... Weather blows here in March. OK, April, May, June, to mid July.

I also took it to the dealer and had the DSG programming checked to make sure it was the latest version. Scheduled the tune with Achtuning for Stage1, the Euroswitch, and the LED DRl's. I just wanted any software checks done before I do any changes. 

I also took a look at the 2013 Candy White CC on the show room. As others have said, the new front end looks classier in real life than in all the photos out there. The rear, IMHO, does look better but it's pretty subtle during the day. I imagine at night it is quite different. Everything else looked pretty much the same. I prefer my 2012's front end but it is closer in person. 

Also, I drove a loaner 2012 2.5L Passat. Not impressed. The steering well alone is worth it it me on the CC. The Passats is cheap plastic and feels terrible.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

They finally came in the mail 

Before:









After:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Updated my firmware on the NAVI and added VIM.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

I put my summerwheels on:
Wheels & More:
19 inch
8,5J front with spacer of 10 mm
10,5J back 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Installed my audiosources head unit with Navi yesterday. Love it. Also installed my new plate WHELHOR

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

woke up...warmed up the car...drove less then 1 mile

once again i feel a misfire 
went to vw...bought 2 coils. 1 to replace 1 just in case

vag com told me i am misfiring in 2 cylinders. (1 and 2)

i replaced both (good thing i bought both)
problem fixed (again)

vag com is giving me the craziest codes lol but as usual nothing is wrong with the car after fixing the misfire 


on a bright note....I meet Jimmy (DOQ) 2 nights ago...picked up his puddle lights for the mirrors. hopefully will try to install it soon...ill post up again it 
Jimmy's car looks phenomenal for those who haven't had the pleasure of seeing it


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Washed my beast last night and tomorrow [off during the day, working the night shift to get things done] will be picking up parts from the dealer that I ordered and will most likely give it another bath and start waxing it. Next weekend I hope to get the Bilsteins installed, we will see.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

As you know, late model 2012 came with added dual climate controls, but they also added chrome muffler tips to the R line. 
So i went out and bought some ebay replicas.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> woke up...warmed up the car...drove less then 1 mile
> 
> once again i feel a misfire
> went to vw...bought 2 coils. 1 to replace 1 just in case
> ...



Damn Eugene, something always happening with your car. Hope all is good.
Nice seeing you the other night. Its been a while.

Let me know how those puddle lights work out.:thumbup:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

not attached my front swaybar but came to the conclusion that my car doesn't go deaper :banghead:
but the chasis is still lying on something


----------



## CCISCO (Mar 29, 2012)

painted my roof black on my candy white cc , smoked signals and back reflectors , painted my calipers black


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Where's the pics! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just arrived via UPS.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

h&r sports?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> h&r sports?


Yes sir! Good eye. Now, I know that im not going to " lay frame" with these, but I always have passengers in my car. I was looking for a very mild drop. From what I saw, these should work good for me.


----------



## DMBAdict04 (Nov 21, 2003)

I got my 20k mi service. Seems that they set my tire pressure to the high 30s (39ish). 

What is everyone running on a stock setup? Door recommends 30.

Also, is it possible they updated my DSG without indicating it on the paperwork. Car seems to be acting a bit better with its shifts. Could be in my head though haha.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

30? It thought it was 32?
Regardless,i set mine to 38, seem to get better gas mileage.


----------



## wmhouston2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Install the APR Carbonio intake. The install was a breeze. Maybe a dumb question, if the intake sucks in water (rain or road spray) how does it drain?


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Ordered some FK streetlines from ECS. Should get them in a few weeks. Hopefully Utah's hellish winters aren't too harsh on them...


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Got rid of the orange turn signals, clear ones just didn't really do it for me. Picked up some lamin-x (my local shop had 3 different kinds, this was the darkest) Next up is to get inside these headlights for the side amber..(just picked the car up 3 days ago, thats why that dealer advertisement is still there, no plates yet)


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

njm23 said:


> Got rid of the orange turn signals, clear ones just didn't really do it for me. Picked up some lamin-x (my local shop had 3 different kinds, this was the darkest) Next up is to get inside these headlights for the side amber..(just picked the car up 3 days ago, thats why that dealer advertisement is still there, no plates yet)


:thumbup: i havent put my plates on yet and ive had the car for a year now =p dont need to worry about people remembering my plate =D


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

so last night i was a bit bored...took out my removal tool and started to remove anything i could...lol

took off all the trim and took a part the 2012 clock....looking to replace it with a boost gauge and paint the interior (probably piano black)

ill be posting up here


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

phaetonphanatic said:


> Today I added the brushed chrome trim ring to the headlight switch...
> Before
> 
> DSCN3251 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr
> ...


I think this is awesome. Adding the ring to the headlight switch makes it match the ring around the ignition on the other side of the steering wheel. Looks very OEM+ as it looks like it should have came that way in the first place.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ill post up a few pics because ive been slacking 
here's what happened to me the other day....dont want to talk about it too much lol 
everything is fine just a electronic malfunction but its all fixed now 









2 days ago i took off the piece that goes around my grill to repaint it....it was very fun because i srapped it off with a razor....when else would i have the chance to go through my grill with a razor 









my downpipe 









sexy 3.6 i saw by Lynbrook vw...prob a tech's car 









stopped by to look at this thing








would love the defuser but i dont think it will fit 

also bought the $20 led's someone posted up about....
they are ok in my eyes but my friends (led pro's) say they are discussing and worth less then $20


















and as i just posted took off all my trim/clock


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Eugene, I'm wondering where you plan on placing the leds.

I was toying with the idea but didn't like it BC we already have the long turning signal up front and thought it would look funny.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Eugene, I'm wondering where you plan on placing the leds.
> 
> I was toying with the idea but didn't like it BC we already have the long turning signal up front and thought it would look funny.


Well my plan was to do a custom kit where the singles are now...
These are smaller then the oem turns...

and these particular led's might look funny if their combined with the turning singles 

im pretty sure i will not install them and go for the custom kit 
if anyone wants these lmk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Went by the dealer and picked up my order of parts and got a new NAVI map disc on the way. Installed the rear cargo mat and started prepping for some electrical updates.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> stopped by to look at this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is that the "Black Oak Brown Metallic"? Looks exactly like the Mocha Anthracite from 2009/10.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Knocked out my rear foglight wire, so now the rear fog are operable. I have to go back to the dealer to get a few more repair wires, as the ones I got for the footwell lighting were not correct, been superceded, but the number isn't correct.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Made my harness for my wiring harness for the dash vents, just need to wrap it with friction tape and will finalize the terminations on the power and ground ends when I install it.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

I have bagged my car...


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

where did you get the ring from?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Cleaned my carbonio intake. I can't believe what devastation occurred over a 4 month period. 

First I removed the intake from the clamp 








-
The disassembled the intake 








-
Assessed the damage 








-
Got my supplies ready








-
After applying the cleaner, rinsed and waited for the filter to dry. Sat back, had a beer and cooked some bbq 








-
Applied oil evenly and waited till absorbed 








-
Reassembled the intake








-
Reinstalled, profit


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> 2 days ago i took off the piece that goes around my grill to repaint it....it was very fun because i srapped it off with a razor....when else would i have the chance to go through my grill with a razor


Could you just polish what's under the chrome after scraping it off? It looks pretty shiny. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuning kit (Mar 29, 2012)

comcf said:


> Installed a full APR RSC turboback with Stage 2 reflash. Too noisy, put back the stock catback while keeping the downpipe. Now missing the growl and pull of the catback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my CC modified with bodykit ,i bought from a website there, i think it is ok,really good fitment and quality, i am most satisfied, so here want to share with my CC friends here. and next is a link







hope useful to all of you.


----------



## Tuning kit (Mar 29, 2012)

Tuning kit said:


> I have my CC modified with bodykit ,i bought from a website there, i think it is ok,really good fitment and quality, i am most satisfied, so here want to share with my CC friends here. and next is a link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the link is wrong ,here show again :http://www.pu-car.com/sdp/237640/4/pl-1045454/0-2275564/cc.html


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Tuning kit said:


> maybe the link is wrong ,here show again :http://www.pu-car.com/sdp/237640/4/pl-1045454/0-2275564/cc.html


How much. I didn't dig to much into the site.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Regardless,i set mine to 38, seem to get better gas mileage.


x2

30 is waaay too low & you'll see poor gas mileage 

At least 35psi :thumbup:


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

phaetonphanatic said:


> Today I added the brushed chrome trim ring to the headlight switch...
> 
> After
> 
> DSCN3252 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr


How did you install it, did you use a glue or click it in or another method?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TWINCHARGED said:


> How did you install it, did you use a glue or click it in or another method?


x2

I just PM'd him asking about it, lol


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2
> 
> I just PM'd him asking about it, lol


Same lol. I have the ring but feels loose.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Could you just polish what's under the chrome after scraping it off? It looks pretty shiny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


i used a razor to scrap it off...very easy.
then i used 400 grit sand paper to even it out
then i scuffed it and ready for paint 




Jimmy that looks good as new :thumbup:
its time i clean my filter too, i installed mine the day before fall show and go and thats been a while


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

got me some suspension :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just to give you an idea mileage wise, that is what it looked like after 8k. 
I think you drive a bit more than me.. But the same environment. 
Your definitely due. :beer:

What a difference btw.. I can hear the intake scream again and some of the surging went away.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just to give you an idea mileage wise, that is what it looked like after 8k.
> I think you drive a bit more than me.. But the same environment.
> Your definitely due. :beer:
> 
> What a difference btw.. I can hear the intake scream again and some of the surging went away.


only difference with the k+n tyfoon is that the intake is out in the open (not in a box)
so i can see exactly how dirty it is (not as dirty as the buildup due to the box) imo

when i was cleaning the cone on my old car...i had a lot of trouble re-oiling the filter. i used the same cleaner your using but i couldn't get it right 

i need to clean it soon the right away

also another update Jimmy...i need to drive out to buffalo friday the 13th. i probably will not be able to make it to show and go as much as i want to.........hopefully i'll have my suspension in by DOD5


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Debadge

Before:









After:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> only difference with the k+n tyfoon is that the intake is out in the open (not in a box)
> so i can see exactly how dirty it is (not as dirty as the buildup due to the box) imo
> 
> when i was cleaning the cone on my old car...i had a lot of trouble re-oiling the filter. i used the same cleaner your using but i couldn't get it right
> ...


Buffalo?! DAMN that's a hell of a ride. 

I would recommend to clean your filter every 8 - 10k. That charge kit is good for about 4 cleanings. 
Oiling is tricky. You have to give 2 very light coats. Allow 20 minutes between each coat to allow it to wick in. Otherwise you won't be able to see the spots you missed. 

The biggest mistake made is over oiling. You don't need much.. And a lot of people end up over doing it and end up getting oil the maf


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Buffalo?! DAMN that's a hell of a ride.
> 
> I would recommend to clean your filter every 8 - 10k. That charge kit is good for about 4 cleanings.
> Oiling is tricky. You have to give 2 very light coats. Allow 20 minutes between each coat to allow it to wick in. Otherwise you won't be able to see the spots you missed.
> ...


thats what happened to me..i over oiled..had to throw out that cone 


you like mi shocks :laugh:


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Slapped on the 42DD spacer post-cat. Fingers crossed no CEL. Not optimistic, tho.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea the FK's are nice. Are they shorter than the stocks?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up a couple wires for my footwell lighting at the dealer and supplies at the local parts house. Though the dealer only had three wires, I can build most of my harness for the lighting.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Went with the APR stage 1 flash today. Couldn't pass up the deal. Haven't been able to get on it yet but I'm satisfied with how it feels so far.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just to give you an idea mileage wise, that is what it looked like after 8k.
> I think you drive a bit more than me.. But the same environment.
> Your definitely due. :beer:
> 
> What a difference btw.. I can hear the intake scream again and some of the surging went away.


I have had mine on for nearly two years.

This is a wake up call to go clean mine.

I have a feeling my drivability will improve noticeably.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Started most of the footwell harness, just have to terminate one last light and the main power end and it will be finished.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

page ownageee!!!













DOQ fastlane said:


> Yea the FK's are nice. Are they shorter than the stocks?


this is what i bought without the springs obv
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Suspension_Kits/ES2162477/


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

That is super cheap, wow.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i paid 120 shipped from germany...so yeah


Jimmy I emailed Tyrol about a refresh kit for my suspension. Im hoping they have one in stock....Its 70 on ECS and 150 at the dealer. If they have it for a reasonable price ill be picking it up tomorrow morning. Looking to do the install asap


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Bye bye mud flaps


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

InvertedB said:


> That is super cheap, wow.




Seems too cheap. But wow.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> i paid 120 shipped from germany...so yeah
> 
> 
> Jimmy I emailed Tyrol about a refresh kit for my suspension. Im hoping they have one in stock....Its 70 on ECS and 150 at the dealer. If they have it for a reasonable price ill be picking it up tomorrow morning. Looking to do the install asap


Which refresh kit? the rubber strut mount kit?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Have to wait midweek to get the spacers on, not a fan of how much the fronts are tucking. But I like the wheel gap without looking like I really LOWERED the car.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got them on, hopefully tomorrow will be lowered


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Vacuumed the carpet & seats then installed the new floor mats. Also installed the black door sill protection strips with the silver lines in them.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Also installed the black door sill protection strips with the silver lines in them.


Where'd you get them from & how much?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Where'd you get them from & how much?


They list for $122 from the dealer. I have a spare set if you want them, I let you have them for $105 shipped.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

I went down to our family business today and parked albeit badly  I'm in the back of the store and hear a distinct engine burble. My Mom comes back and says, "You need to go see what is out front!" I told here, "I bet it's a Lamborghini by the sound."










Sure enough. Ya gotta love LA!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> page ownageee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Changed out the cabin air filter, $11 shipped Amazon. :thumbup:

Also, cleaned up the wiring of my footwell lights and changed those out to LCD's.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

well YESTERDAY I did some polishing and added a coat of Mothers Reflections Top Coat.....she has probably never been so shiny.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

romney said:


> I went down to our family business today and parked albeit badly  I'm in the back of the store and hear a distinct engine burble. My Mom comes back and says, "You need to go see what is out front!" I told here, "I bet it's a Lamborghini by the sound."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me or does it look like he curbed the back wheel. Look how close?


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> is it just me or does it look like he curbed the back wheel. Look how close?


HILARIOUS!

And look how carefully the CC is parked a good foot and a half away from the curb.

AH to have money and not care 

I just spent the better part of an afternoon washing and waxing my wheels including the inner surfaces. Then today I come to work and there is an S4 parked up front with a layer of break dust an inch thick covering the wheels.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Vogtland coilovers installed.  Will take pics soon.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Koni Coilovers arrive late Wednesday...... installing on Thursday!
> 
> TM



Sorry..... having trouble with Flickr!!!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Sorry..... having trouble with Flickr!!!


Flickr Photostream:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

TM


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Flickr Photostream:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> TM


Multiple photo post fail. Here is some help..lol


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Multiple photo post fail. Here is some help..lol


Hey, DOQ......

I need LOTS of help!

What am I doing wrong???


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Awesome front end. Was it easy to paint the chrome on the grill to match the car? Did it have to be keyed first?


Thanks Naresh. 
Yes it was easy to paint (not that i painted it myself but i did everything else) but any shop shouldn't have a problem. 
You have to remove the grill (easy) 
take off the chrome from the back (hard) bunch of little clips
sand/scuff/paint 
the color of the vw and fin's is matte silver
the piece around the car is gloss black

actually getting the outside piece repainted due to rock chips (goddamn NJ)

yes my car was keyed i had a thread about it 1 year ago. someone keyed my door...nothing to do with the grill


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, DOQ......
> 
> I need LOTS of help!
> 
> What am I doing wrong???


Just click link of picture







when replying to a post and it will automagically put img tags for you, all you would do is paste in the url for your picture.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Just click link of picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Filled up.. God kill me now


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Filled up.. God kill me now


damn, you only have an 18 gallon tank.
you were lucky to make it to the gas station.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Filled up.. God kill me now



I paid $4.07/gal here in Philly the other day.
I *stopped* the pump at $69.99

I did NOT want to see $70.00 !!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> I paid $4.07/gal here in Philly the other day.
> I *stopped* the pump at $69.99
> 
> I did NOT want to see $70.00 !!!


Wow...$4.07. You can barely get regular for that here in NYC


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Filled up.. God kill me now


:thumbup: I frequent that gas station myself. Can't wait for 5$ a gallon this summer :banghead:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Filled up.. God kill me now


I feel your pain. I filled up yesterday in downtown San Jose, California at Chevron and it was $4.43/gallon. I am at least grateful the 2.0T gets good gad mileage.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I went with a new detail combo today that I'd like to recommend to you guys.
I was previosly using Wolfgang Sealer and NXT 2.0 on top. I was happy with it, but I wanted to broaden my horizons.

I ordered a bottle of Klasse sealer and Meguires Gold Class Carnauba Plus from Autogeek

I think this may be the best combo I've ever worked with. The Klasse sealer takes a little work to get used to. If you leave it on JUST A BIT too long, it's difficult to get off with a good polishing rag.
You'll need a light spritz from a quick detailer to get it all off.

It's the deepest and wettest look I've gotten on the car to date. You can almost go swimming in it.:laugh:
-

IMG_20120403_173923-1 by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-

IMG_20120403_171508 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

2013 CC 1.4 TSI 7-DSG 

Today:
Installed chrome ring on headlight switch 
Ordered a set of chrome Audi electric seat switches 

Coming soon:
GTI pedals (matching dead pedal if possible)
Audi R8 oil and coolant caps
ABT chip/remap
Remove mudflaps (undecided)
Lumar matching front tints to oem dark glass (undecided)

Also:
Purchased 3M Scotchtape 1080 series vinyl in brushed aluminium, brushed steel and brushed titanium to cover the plastic pieces behind the radio buttons on the steering wheel for similar look to R-line steering wheel however none of them matched my oem brushed dark aluminium trim so it is a no go atm. One was very close but not close enough for my standards.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Filled up.. God kill me now


$4.70/gallon here in Hawaii, awesome.


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Filled up.. God kill me now


That's a bargain! I fill up for around $170 in my country :banghead:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

TWINCHARGED said:


> That's a bargain! I fill up for around $170 in my country :banghead:


Where the faaack do you live?? I would walk if i had to pay $100+ for gas.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

lipprandt35 said:


> Where the faaack do you live?? I would walk if i had to pay $100+ for gas.


Most of Europe's gas prices are easily about 2x more than the US. It's probably why they have smaller engine cars and diesels over there compared to here.


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Where the faaack do you live?? I would walk if i had to pay $100+ for gas.


I live in Turkey, home of the world's most expensive petrol.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

TWINCHARGED said:


> That's a bargain! I fill up for around $170 in my country :banghead:


Absolutly right. In Germany we currently have prices like 8,57 USD/Gal for Regular and 7,66 USD/Gal for Diesel. Yesterday I filled up my 170BHP 2.0 TDI for 125 USD because the Diesel was cheaper then the days before


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Cry me a river.
Do any of you have to drive 50km to work each way?
How about driving to grocery stores or your friends?
Please tell us how many miles/km you put on the car per week?
Europe is far more convenient in that regard.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Here in the states I've put 28k on my cc since May of 2012 with my commutes lol poor car. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Cry me a river.
> Do any of you have to drive 50km to work each way?
> How about driving to grocery stores or your friends?
> Please tell us how many miles/km you put on the car per week?
> Europe is far more convenient in that regard.


I'm riding about 25000km per year which is around 70km a day or nearly 500km a week. These km includes 50km to work (both ways), visiting family/friends, driving to supermarkets and so on...


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Here in the states I've put 28k on my cc since May of 2012 with my commutes lol poor car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


That TX to MN commute is a Killer


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Here in the states I've put 28k on my cc since May of 2012 with my commutes lol poor car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Can you send me the upcoming lotto numbers? Thanks.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Here in the states I've put 28k on my cc since May of 2012 with my commutes lol poor car.


Since May 2012 I guess you installed something like a flux capacitor


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Lmao you caught me! Hey that 20 hour drive feels more like going to the grocery store now lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> Here in the states I've put 28k on my cc since May of 2012 with my commutes lol poor car.


Please tell us more about the future...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Please tell us more about the future...



:laugh::laugh:
Flux Capacitor ftw


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

sfccryder said:


> damn, you only have an 18 gallon tank.
> you were lucky to make it to the gas station.


The CC actually has like a 18.409 gallon tank. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Cry me a river.
> Do any of you have to drive 50km to work each way?
> How about driving to grocery stores or your friends?
> Please tell us how many miles/km you put on the car per week?
> Europe is far more convenient in that regard.


I drive to work 50km each way and I also work on Saturdays  CC is my main car but not my only car and my main cars generally do 30k km or more each year. Luckily my other car is a rotary which makes all my other cars feel economical 

Convenience depends on house to work distance but I agree Europe is much better than let's say inner parts of Australia. Imagine having a next door neighbour living 300km away


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

TWINCHARGED said:


> I drive to work 50km each way and I also work on Saturdays  CC is my main car but not my only car and my main cars generally do 30k km or more each year. Luckily my other car is a rotary which makes all my other cars feel economical
> 
> Convenience depends on house to work distance but I agree Europe is much better than let's say inner parts of Australia. Imagine having a next door neighbour living 300km away




I drive 132km one way to get to work and 132km back that I have been driving for 4 years. Thankfully I do not drive my CC this distance, but my TDI, so most everyone can suck it when they complain about fuel cost. And by the way, CC tanks are 18.5 gallon for non 4Motion and 18 gallon for 4Motion.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Got a nice dent and scrape when my wife backed her car into mine this morning.

Car has had no paintwork, but now it will.

$0 deductible at least.

I summarize it like this..

I love text messages from my spouse that begin with "Please don't be mad at me..." How come it's never, "Please don't be mad at me, I bought you 3lbs of chocolates", or "Please don't be mad at me, but I MUST have ferocious sex the minute you get home"


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Ribz80 said:


> Got a nice dent and scrape when my wife backed her car into mine this morning.
> 
> Car has had no paintwork, but now it will.
> 
> ...


That sucks, but if it makes u feel better, my wife backed her trailblazer into my CC as well, minimal damage to the painte part of the grill... But still, on the bright side, i ha the license plate holes filled in when it got fixed


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ribz80 said:


> Got a nice dent and scrape when my wife backed her car into mine this morning.


Grounds for dicvorce! :banghead:


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

R-line said:


> That sucks, but if it makes u feel better, my wife backed her trailblazer into my CC as well, minimal damage to the painte part of the grill... But still, on the bright side, i ha the license plate holes filled in when it got fixed


If it was the front I would have put an R Line bumper on.

With this location, I can't really work any upgrade in.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

9W7 Bluetooth upgrade with A2DP streaming music. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ribz80 said:


> Got a nice dent and scrape when my wife backed her car into mine this morning.
> 
> Car has had no paintwork, but now it will.
> 
> ...


You let her drive? 

Sorry to hear about the damage!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Only 1/2 way done....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Koni has the nicest ride Imo. 
They go pretty low too.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I just gotta get all this stuff out of my car and figure out what's the lowest I can go without rubbing out the fender liners

I was shocked...I'm only at 25 1/4" in the back right now....lots of more threads to go lower too


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

I got into my second minor accident in two days. Rear ended both times at low speeds.

First time was yesterday morning on my way to school. I was stopped on a hill at a stop light. All of the sudden I see a girl coming towards me and she didn't look like she was stopping. I had about 5 seconds to put on auto hold so I wouldn't roll back and let off the brake so the bumper wouldn't take the whole impact. I came out with a few scratches and A dent where the screw from her license plate bracket hit my bumper. 

Second time was today on my way to lunch. I was in the far right lane and about to cars ahead of me a person had to turn right, causing us all to slow down. The girl behind me was distracted by people throwing pennies at her car apparently. She hit me going about 25mph. This time I didn't see her coming, but it wouldn't of mattered because I didn't want to hit the guy in front of me. She got out and started crying and apologizing.

What are the odds that I get hit twice in two days. Turns out BOTH of the girls that hit me go to my high school. I've had this car for a few weeks and I'm already having to get my bumper fixed. :facepalm:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BroncosFan said:


> I got into my second minor accident in two days. Rear ended both times at low speeds.
> 
> First time was yesterday morning on my way to school. I was stopped on a hill at a stop light. All of the sudden I see a girl coming towards me and she didn't look like she was stopping. I had about 5 seconds to put on auto hold so I wouldn't roll back and let off the brake so the bumper wouldn't take the whole impact. I came out with a few scratches and A dent where the screw from her license plate bracket hit my bumper.
> 
> ...


Ouch CC+ high school. Just get your car bubble wrapped now. Also why did your parents buy you a cc for high school?


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

BroncosFan said:


> I got into my second minor accident in two days. Rear ended both times at low speeds.
> 
> First time was yesterday morning on my way to school......but *it wouldn't of mattered* because I didn't want to hit the guy in front of me. She got out and started crying and apologizing.
> 
> ...Turns out BOTH of the girls that hit me go to my high school.... :facepalm:


Bummer about getting rear ended, not once, but twice in two days. Just curious, do they still teach proper grammar and spelling in school? I see so many people using the word "of" when the proper grammatical usage is "have".

Don't you think the girls were texting or talking on the phone, doing their makeup, or performing some other mundane activity when they hit you?

Sorry about going off topic....now back to the thread.


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

JLondon said:


> Bummer about getting rear ended, not once, but twice in two days. Just curious, do they still teach proper grammar and spelling in school? I see so many people using the word "of" when the proper grammatical usage is "have".
> 
> Don't you think the girls were texting or talking on the phone, doing their makeup, or performing some other mundane activity when they hit you?
> 
> Sorry about going off topic....now back to the thread.


Yeah, I should've put "have". A little sleepy and I self consciously did it. And the girl that hit me the first day was texting and the girl that hit me yesterday was literally looking out of the window on the left side because some ignorant kids were throwing pennies at her Acura. It was actually surprising that the girl today didn't do more damage. She was in a SUV and was going faster.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ouch CC+ high school. Just get your car bubble wrapped now. Also why did your parents buy you a cc for high school?


:thumbup: :what:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

BroncosFan said:


> Yeah, I should've put "have". A little sleepy and I self consciously did it.


you still need more rest.... think you meant subconsciously 

Sorry about your bad luck though, you should have asked one of them out... offered them free driving lessons or something.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Quick question guys. Removing positive battery cable will
Reset ecu correct?
Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

incorrect...only resets the time


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> incorrect...only resets the time


How do I reset it then. I got a check engine light yesterday from what I thought may be gas cap. This morning I got ecp light. Wtf?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> How do I reset it then. I got a check engine light yesterday from what I thought may be gas cap. This morning I got ecp light. Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Get the Torque app for your phone and a bluetooth OBDII dongle.

http://torque-bhp.com/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5wcm93bC50b3JxdWUiXQ..

You'll be able to read and clear codes, plus data logging, real-time monitoring and more.


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ouch CC+ high school. Just get your car bubble wrapped now. Also why did your parents buy you a cc for high school?


Well I definetly wanted a vw and the 2.0T engine. Most people my age would get a GTI. I wanted similar performance to a GTI, but I wanted a car that was more classy. I am very happy with the decision I made. The fact that I'm in high school means I have to be extra careful. I have to park further away from people and I avoid starting stuff with other people. 



EC8CH said:


> you still need more rest.... think you meant subconsciously
> 
> Sorry about your bad luck though, you should have asked one of them out... offered them free driving lessons or something.


What an epic fail.:facepalm:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Poprocks01 said:


> Get the Torque app for your phone and a bluetooth OBDII dongle.
> 
> http://torque-bhp.com/
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5wcm93bC50b3JxdWUiXQ..
> ...


Good idea. But I got a buddy at auto zone. He can read and clear them for me. 

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Getting LOWER......*

Koni Coilovers going on..... RIGHT NOW!!!

Should have pics late today.

TM


----------



## hindu (Feb 14, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Koni Coilovers going on..... RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Should have pics late today.
> 
> TM


Where did you buy them from?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

hindu said:


> Where did you buy them from?


WRD Tuning.....

wrdusa.com

New shipment just arrived last week on a container from Europe.
Best price around!

Supposedly there are some "tweaks" to the MkV model.


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

I started my lighting project. 

Ordered a set of 4300k HID's, LED Puddle Lights, LED License plate lights, and LED Interior lights. 

Oh, and I ordered a black plate!!! Like this one!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Took advantage of the APR Sale @034 Motorsport! 

Got my vag-com cable the other night so i'm out playing around with it on my lunch break


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

My car shoots this code. Misfire cylinder 4. Any reasons you guys can think of? 09 sport with 47069 miles. Tuned on unitronic stage 1+ for about a month now. No other mods engine wise. 

My only thoughts are plugs maybe coil pack? Is it too early four those?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> My car shoots this code. Misfire cylinder 4. Any reasons you guys can think of? 09 sport with 47069 miles. Tuned on unitronic stage 1+ for about a month now. No other mods engine wise.
> 
> My only thoughts are plugs maybe coil pack? Is it too early four those?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Coil pack, i had a same problem, MIsfire on cilinder 4 a month after i got Tuned by APR, and had 42000miles , I replaced Coils and Plugs, it took me around 15 minutes to do them all

Good luck


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Spacers took care of the fronts for me, much better.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Installed these late last night. They look great, but I got a check license plate light... light. Anyone know how to get rid of this? Vagcom maybe?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Should have the ones from usp. 1/2 the price and haven't had an issue in 2 years.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Should have the ones from usp. 1/2 the price and haven't had an issue in 2 years.


 They claim to not cause issues, but obviously they do... :banghead: 

Oh well, it's not hurting anything so I guess I really shouldn't care. 

Btw, on usp's website it shows them as $49.99. You say half the price, but that's what I payed for mine. Were they cheaper when you got yours?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Koni Coilovers going on..... RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Should have pics late today.
> 
> TM


 

wheres the pics?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

took a picture of my CC & TT when I got home this morning.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Tom333 said:


> took a picture of my CC & TT when I got home this morning.


 Is it a rule of yours to only buy cars with model names two characters long using the same letter?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^ Nice combo!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Just swapped out the dash vents for the bach lit se and ran the new harness to power them. Will have to tie the leads into the system still.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Installed my new R-Line pedals. I was not sure if I would like the R-Line but now that their on I'm really liking them. 

Before: 









After:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

It was time


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> It was time


 Your going to wax the paint off that car lol your addicted to the shine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Your going to wax the paint off that car lol your addicted to the shine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


 I do admit.. I have a detailing problem. I probably need therapy. 

I had some over spray I felt on the trunk and rear bumper, after I clayed it it feels like glass. Then 2 coats of the klasse sealer and a coat of pure caranuba


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

*Homelink install for less than $19!!!*

As the title says - Homelink install for less than $19!!!

This isn't intended as a complete DIY, but enough info to follow what I did. For those that don't have the Homelink in the visor and want an inexpensive and 'stealth' install. I have installed a Skylink S68 Homelink garage door opener to the passenger side overhead courtesy/map light located in the headliner.

Parts:
1) Skylink S68 Homelink garage door opener. I've had one for years and "borrowed" it from my other vehicle. I bought a new one on Amazon for less than $19 w/shipping - http://www.amazon.com/Skylink-Opera...OH0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333773588&sr=8-1
2) CD Rom audio cable - Have a ton laying around. Easy to find, but any two wires will do.
3) Small nut - Used this along with electrical tape to keep the Skylink button depressed.
4) Electrical tape - ^^^^^

Tools:
1) Small flathead screwdriver.
2) Torx 20 (T20) screwdriver.
3) Needlenose pliers.
4) Paperclip.
5) Wire cutter.

Procedure:
1) Remove the cover in front of the eyeglass holder that surrounds the Cell phone/Bluetooth buttons. A credit card or small screwdriver will work just fine. There are two small plastic nubs that hold this piece in place. After depressing the nubs, this cover will swing down and then easily removed.


2) Remove the cover surrounding the courtesy light switches. Again, (carefully) use a small screwdriver to remove.

 
 

3) Remove the overhead assembly which is held in place by two Torx 20 (T20) screws. It's OK to let the assembly hang from the wires connecting the Cell phone/Bluetooth, but don't pull down too hard.
4) Take the CD Rom audio wires/pins out of the small connectors while leaving the ends intact. I used a paperclip to push the pins out.
5) Cut off the white wire as only two wires are needed. Red (+) Power, Black (-) Negative.
6) Flatten the smaller pin with a needlenose pliers so it functions as a spade connector.

 
 


7) Program your Homelink with the 12V battery so it opens and closes your garage door as designed.
8) Remove the 12V battery from the remote and with a needlenose pliers slide and secure the Red wire to battery + and Black wire to battery - .


9) Remove the passenger side courtesy light bulb. It turns easily.
10) Place the Red wire under the + metal lead, and place the Black wire under the - metal lead of the passenger bulb. You may need to use your small screwdriver to slightly lift the metal leads.

 
 

11) Screw courtesy light bulb back in. The bulb is now very snug to the metal leads and our Red/Black wires are snug as well.

 
 

12) Turn the courtesy light switch to the Off position (O).
13) Open/Close your garage door - While depressing the Skylink button, turn the passenger courtesy light ON. SUCCESS!! Your garage door should now operate from the remote.
14) Turn the courtesy light OFF. Take a small 'nut' or 'bolt' and place it on the remote button, depress it and wrap it tightly with electrical tape. The button must be depressed for this to work. Until I have more time to open the remote and wire it properly, this is the method that I'm using to operate it.
15) Place the remote behind the sunglass holder in the headliner. There's plenty of room back there. You can also use the holder that the remote ships with, but I opted not to.


16) Put the overhead assembly back together.

Now, because the remote's activation button is always depressed, depending on the position of your courtesy light switch will determine when your remote will activate as it works whenever your passenger light gets power. It's kinda' neat if you leave the courtesy light switch in the middle or "courtesy" position and open your car door...your garage door will go up (or down). Alternatively, if you leave the "courtesy" switch in the Off (O) position, then the remote will only operate when you depress the passenger side light switch. Also, the remote senses constant power when the button is depressed and apparently will not send a constant open/close signal, which is a good thing, otherwise the garage door would continuously be going up and down if the passenger light is kept in the on position 

FYI, my pictures aren't great but it gives you a good idea on the concept. Also, they show the remote before I "rigged" it with the nut and electrical tape. Also, I chose this remote because it uses 12v, no need to solder a resistor for other remotes that may be using 3v, 6v or 9v batteries, and of course it's small size which makes it a cinch to tuck in the headliner.

Don't hesitate to ask any questions or suggestions for improvement. Hmmm, looks like it ended up being a DIY anyway. If a moderator wants to move this to a new thread, that's OK.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hindu said:


> Where did you buy them from?


 $980 SHIPPED from www.redline-motorworks.com: 
http://www.redline-motorworks.com/product_p/1150 5080.htm 

Add to cart & then enter Coupon Code: GETKONI4LESS 

:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Supposedly there are some "tweaks" to the MkV model.


 Care to elaborate?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ribz80 said:


> Spacers took care of the fronts for me, much better.


 What size did you go with?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finished up today....


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> What size did you go with?


 12mm front and 5mm rears. The rears I found out are not hubcentric and I seem to be getting some slight vibration so I don't know yet if I am keeping the rears.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Are KONI coilovers stainless?


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Finished up today....


 
Let's see some pics, Dan. Interested to see how it came out.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Look'n good Dan! :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Washed, clayed, and got it all polished up. Only took me 5 1/2 hrs.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Beat the rain today to get a photo. 
Slightly under exposed but I think I caught the mood I was looking for. It would have been cool to have a red vw under the other flower. 
Criticism wanted. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed chrome strip along lower grille

And took 3 pics lol


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

Washed and waxed, ready for this week of great weather.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

I took this picture


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

R0A5TEM said:


> I took this picture


 I think this car would be much better looking if the chrome strips were black. With the dark wheels, it really stands out.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0A5TEM said:


> I took this picture


 Surprisingly I kind of dig the blue on the car. i wasn't sure how id feel but gj man


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

UMJonny said:


> I think this car would be much better looking if the chrome strips were black. With the dark wheels, it really stands out.


 Thought the same thing. I'm going to wrap the chrome rub strips black on the sides and rear to see how i like it.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Surprisingly I kind of dig the blue on the car. i wasn't sure how id feel but gj man


 Thanks. I like how they came out. Its really something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a look at the new CC and as you might of guess I'm not a fan. Although; Im interested to see if they come out with a R-Line version and how that might look.


----------



## AnoMeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Took a look at the new CC and as you might of guess I'm not a fan. Although; Im interested to see if they come out with a R-Line version and how that might look.


 Front of car on right = 80s gm/chrysler front drive products


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> Is it a rule of yours to only buy cars with model names two characters long using the same letter?


 Just a coisedense.  



xx4u2nvxx said:


> ^^^ Nice combo!


 Thanks!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Found one repair wire I was needing to finish the last footwell light in the CC and soldered it in. Just have to tie it into the module and connect my ground. Will try to knock that out this evening and get them to work.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ribz80 said:


> 12mm front and 5mm rears. The rears I found out are not hubcentric and I seem to be getting some slight vibration so I don't know yet if I am keeping the rears.


 The 5mm are hubcentric...just not wheelcentric! 
You got longer wheel bolts too, right? 

Shouldn't have any vibrations though...I ran that setup last year with no issues.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> Are KONI coilovers stainless?


 Cadmium Plated 

They're not stainless, but they're heavy duty 

If you ever see a used set of Konis....you'll notice that they're always in great condition still!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Took a look at the new CC and as you might of guess I'm not a fan. Although; Im interested to see if they come out with a R-Line version and how that might look.


 2013 R-Lines won't be out until later in the year.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, longer bolts. 

The vibration comes at about 80mph and from the rear. Almost feels like a slightly bent wheel but only started on the ride home from getting the spacers put on. 

Going to take the rears off and see if it goes away.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got an Oil Change and DSG flush on the CC today. beginning cost of service was going to be around 600 bucks ended up 200 for the dsg flush, 46 for the oil change, 7 dollars for the pollen filter. Other crap is needless imo. so for 253 dollars instead of 600 i'm a happy camper for today.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Got an Oil Change and DSG flush on the CC today. beginning cost of service was going to be around 600 bucks ended up 200 for the dsg flush, 46 for the oil change, 7 dollars for the pollen filter. Other crap is needless imo. so for 253 dollars instead of 600 i'm a happy camper for today.


 
So did you go in for the 30,000 mile maintenance and laugh in their face when they quoted you the price?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> So did you go in for the 30,000 mile maintenance and laugh in their face when they quoted you the price?


 The 30k maintenance didn't cost me a dime under the vw care free scheduled maintenance plan???? This was the 40k I went for today.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> The 30k maintenance didn't cost me a dime under the vw care free scheduled maintenance plan???? This was the 40k I went for today.


 Whoops.... that's what I meant


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> Whoops.... that's what I meant


 Yeah honestly it's kind of a rip with the dsg. It actually took the guy who did mine today less than an hour to do the flush and refill with filter replacement. the cost for the kit from dbc with oem stuff was 145 and dealership wanted 300. That's 150 bucks or basically an hour and a half book time for something that took this gentlemen 30 minutes. The oil change I just took to the dealer since they dont make jack off it. As far as the plugs i'll change those here in the next few miles. The pollen filter is fairly easy to change out and I just got new tires so I didn't need a rotation. Like I said 600 vs 256 i'm a happy camper


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

I installed the Sigma 6 Short Shift kit from Dieselgeek. I've only driven a day with it, and you're supposed to wait a few days for the break-in period, but I already love it. 
The throws are short and it feels much more direct and connected, not like a cable shift anymore. 
Sorry for the instagram pics.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Instagram pics lol. 

Do yourself one better and pull off the shift knob and cut the shaft about 3". 
Then you'll really profit


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

I started my journey with a trip to USP Motorsports in Coral Springs, FL and got APR Stage I tuned two weeks ago. 










While I was there I ordered a couple of things and returned on Good Friday to get some work done.  

APR Fully Loaded ECU Stage II 
H&R Sport Springs 
B&B (Billy Boat) Downpipe 
B&B (Billy Boat) Cat-back Exhaust 
ECS 10mm Spacers Front & Rear 
Carbonio Carbon Fiber Stage I Intake 
Carbonio Carbon Fiber Stage II MAF to Turbo Intake Piping


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Please do us a favor and make some sound clips for us.. It would be greatly appreciated. 

Also.. I'm guessing you got the b6 passat billy boat cat back. How was the fitment? 


Thanks so much


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

9r's_CC said:


>


 That looks like a very even drop for the H&Rs, very nice!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Finalized my electrical connection for the foot well lights and now have them active. I just have to tie up my wiring on the harness' to the seats. I also modified the Mk5 GTI dead pedal and fitting it to the CC for the time being until I can make my custom pedal.


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Please do us a favor and make some sound clips for us.. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also.. I'm guessing you got the b6 passat billy boat cat back. How was the fitment?
> 
> ...


 X2


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Huge thanks to *bp328i* for pointing me to this mod. It compliments all the other interior work I have done. 

Seat Adjustment Switches - *Black/Chrome* 










Viel Spaß!


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

nice... where can i get those?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

amouse said:


> nice... where can i get those?


 *LINK*


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Installed my fk coils on three corners this weekend. I'm gonna finish it up later today and hopefully have some pics up sometime this week.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

InvertedB said:


> That looks like a very even drop for the H&Rs, very nice!


 The spacers help give it that illusion 

But this pic shows the truth :facepalm:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Please do us a favor and make some sound clips for us.. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also.. I'm guessing you got the b6 passat billy boat cat back. How was the fitment?
> 
> Thanks so much


 I will work on getting some sound clips, but can't make any promises on how fast. 

It is the Passat Billy Boat Cat-Back and there were no fitment issues that I'm aware of. USP gave me a deal and didn't charge me for installation for the Cat-Back since it was the first one they did on a CC. 



InvertedB said:


> That looks like a very even drop for the H&Rs, very nice!


 I'm very pleased with the results. 



Blkmag1c said:


> X2


 Will do! 



snobrdrdan said:


> The spacers help give it that illusion
> 
> But this pic shows the truth :facepalm:


 You're absolutely right, but I wanted a comfortable ride and a mild drop and I got exactly what I wanted. It was mainly your posts that help me decide what I wanted.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

That's great man, much appreciated. 

I know snoburban said the b6 exhaust fit with maybe just a hint of trim length wise. 
I have a cat less non resonated 3" dp now and it's so quiet you'd never know. 
I want a little more feedback but nothing obtrusive. 

Just some Wot noise.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to be clear since I wasn't... :screwy: 

The BB exhaust is cat-less, with a resonator and a muffler. It has a really nice sound to it. It does get a bit louder as you increase speed.


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

put on these new sexy baby today! 
next step..... lower


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

First step = lower


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

joechang0103 said:


>


 2nd Step= Tint turn signals


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

9r's_CC, that's just a mk6 exhaust system?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

What are the some of the advantages to wheel spacers?


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> What are the some of the advantages to wheel spacers?


 http://www.ehow.com/about_5364943_purpose-wheel-spacers.html


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

smoked/black out blinkers or not?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Clear looks much nicer on lighter cars... Keep the clear. :beer:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Smoked!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Clear looks much nicer on lighter cars... Keep the clear. :beer:


 ^^This


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

+1 for clear


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> What are the some of the advantages to wheel spacers?


 Pushes the wheels out. It's mainly for looks. You can go flush with the fender for a clean look or further out for poke (combined with stretched tires).


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

UMJonny said:


> 9r's_CC, that's just a mk6 exhaust system?


 That's a good question! I assumed it was a Passat B6. The MK6 looks like a different layout to me.


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

*Slow Transformation*

I took delivery of my 2012 CC Lux Limited Reflex Silver about a month ago. I often have been accused of not being satisfied with leaving well enough alone. I can always find reason for improvement in almost everything, my automobile is no different. I have found a great deal of helpful information on *VWvortex* and want to thank everyone for their advise and suggestions. 

In case anyone is interested, the mud flaps are GONE!  

*HAD MY AUTO BODY GUY PAINT THE LICENSE PLATE BRACKET.* 
I took this idea from my 2002 Passat. I really like how the license plate mount blends into the bumper. I hated the black mount that came standard on the CC and decided to have it painted Reflex Silver to match the body color. I like it much better. 









*INSTALLED THE EURO SIDE MARKERS.* 









*DEBADGED* 









*SPEAKING OF DEBADGING... WHAT DO I DO WITH THOSE BADGES ANYWAY... HERE'S ONE IDEA I HAVE.* :what: 
I remember my parents 1969 Buick Electra 225 having the badge above the glove box, just like many other cars of that era. Opinions please. :thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I know snoburban said the b6 exhaust fit with maybe just a hint of trim length wise.


 Borla DID NOT require trimming 

The B&B looks like it pokes out more though (in his pics) 



UMJonny said:


> 9r's_CC, that's just a mk6 exhaust system?





9r's_CC said:


> That's a good question! I assumed it was a Passat B6. The MK6 looks like a different layout to me.


 It's a B6 Passat system :thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Had my car lowered a bit more. Still not perfect but better. Also detailed it for about three hours with meguiars products and I'm pretty pleased with the results. 














































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Tried to get my 2012 R-Line, tuned........nope not going to happen. Was told the 2011/2012 CC and Tiguan has a software error which will cause major problems and the only way to get it tuned is to be sent in to APR. 

Was told maybe in a month....


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Tried to get my 2012 R-Line, tuned........nope not going to happen. Was told the 2011/2012 CC and Tiguan has a software error which will cause major problems and the only way to get it tuned is to be sent in to APR.
> 
> Was told maybe in a month....


 Weird. Sounds like your local dealer doesn't have the tool to flash the newer ECUs. I had my '12 RLINE flashed last week in house. Took 1 1/2 hours. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr CC said:


> *SPEAKING OF DEBADGING... WHAT DO I DO WITH THOSE BADGES ANYWAY... HERE'S ONE IDEA I HAVE.* :what:
> I remember my parents 1969 Buick Electra 225 having the badge above the glove box, just like many other cars of that era. Opinions please. :thumbup::thumbdown:


 Actually this could become quite fun. Taking the old CC and finding random places to stick it on the body so you know its a vortex owner car.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> Tried to get my 2012 R-Line, tuned........nope not going to happen. Was told the 2011/2012 CC and Tiguan has a software error which will cause major problems and the only way to get it tuned is to be sent in to APR.
> 
> Was told maybe in a month....





lugubre3645 said:


> Weird. Sounds like your local dealer doesn't have the tool to flash the newer ECUs. I had my '12 RLINE flashed last week in house. Took 1 1/2 hours.


 Yeah, what lugubre said. I don't know anything about a software error. They probably don't have the tool yet to plug the newer ECUs into. Must be a smaller dealer if they don't have it by now. Find another dealer or see if you can pay for the tune now while the sale is still going on and then get it reflashed later when the tool arrives. Mine only took like 30 min.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr CC said:


> *SPEAKING OF DEBADGING... WHAT DO I DO WITH THOSE BADGES ANYWAY... HERE'S ONE IDEA I HAVE.* :what:
> I remember my parents 1969 Buick Electra 225 having the badge above the glove box, just like many other cars of that era. Opinions please. :thumbup::thumbdown:


 Congrats and welcome. As for the badge placement, :thumbdown:.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Mr CC said:


> SPEAKING OF DEBADGING... WHAT DO I DO WITH THOSE BADGES ANYWAY...


 Threw mine in the garbage.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Mr CC said:


>


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Defi Boost Gauge installed. Not loving the pod but working on rigging the smaller cup that comes with it. 

Overall view 









Pod View 









Sorry...tough lighting and iPhone camera but you get the idea.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently deciding to raise the coilover 2 full turns up from my current set-up. 
I really like the looks but I also lost a lot of performance. Factory set-up worked the best but man it's higher than my Eibach springs. Lol


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I installed the Golf R steering wheel today. Talk about a plug and play swap. It really comes off and goes back on easily :thumbup:

I will post up a DIY tonight or tomorrow.

OLD:









NEW:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice! No issue with the airbag?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Nice! No issue with the airbag?


No issues. The clips on the CC airbag are different than the Golf R airbag, but it was easy to figure out.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

So you had to swap out airbags?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> So you had to swap out airbags?


The airbag that fits the Golf R wheel will not fit the CC wheel and vice-versa. So, you have to get an airbag for the new steering wheel or buy a wheel that has an airbag with it. The size of the air bag is different and the clips-set-up that hold it to the wheel are different. The 2 plugs are identical though.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah okay gotcha.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Did a Lamin-x "install"on headlights, turn signals, and fogs. First time trying it took about 1 hr 30 mins.


Before










After


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


>


Nice!

How much/where from?

Looks a lot smaller than the stock wheel


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice!
> 
> How much/where from?
> 
> Looks a lot smaller than the stock wheel


Its almost exactly the same size as the OEM CC wheel, but the flat bottom makes the diameter look smaller.

I got it from Poland. It was $717 plus shipping. That included the airbag.

Age Styling


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

In the last three days I've had an APR ECU tune and a Stage II CAI installed, and clear turn signals and a Euro switch.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Re-attached the rear spoiler.

This time, I mounted it myself, with new 3M tape carved out perfectly inside the spoiler.
Previously, it was done by the dealership shop, and those bums didnt even wipe the trunk before installation. They also mounted it wrong, it was flat and hanging on barely by the edges.
Anyway, it looks great now - very happy. eBay prepainted spoiler btw.










and with bandages removed, minus the fancy iphone editing


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

booranshow said:


> Did a Lamin-x "install"on headlights, turn signals, and fogs. First time trying it took about 1 hr 30 mins.
> 
> 
> Before
> ...


What level of tint did you use on each piece?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

InvertedB said:


> What level of tint did you use on each piece?


Guessing smoked. How's the light output after doing this? I need to do my set here before it gets too hot. I keep fighting myself on if it's a good idea to go smoked or just do a clear for the headlights.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

That's honestly my worry and debate as well. I love how it looks, but I'm worried about light output being affected.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Re-attached the rear spoiler.


Looks good.. can we get a side view.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

InvertedB said:


> What level of tint did you use on each piece?


6% Tint


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Guessing smoked. How's the light output after doing this? I need to do my set here before it gets too hot. I keep fighting myself on if it's a good idea to go smoked or just do a clear for the headlights.


Its 6% Tint. I have HID kit, so there is very little change in light output. I am happy with it.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Looks good.. can we get a side view.


thx










Looks best from the rear, thats for sure. It smoothes out that rounded stump and makes the tail more dramatic and sharper imo.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Repainted my car


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ nice booth shots

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

What color is that? Didnt you have a mocha brown before? Kindda looks like urano gray?


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Yes. It Mocha  The lightcolor is whiteblue, so The paintman should se issues in The paint. When i come out in The sunlight you will see The right color


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

*took it to the Niello Ranch run in Norcal*

went out to a VW annual gathering... i've also got my billyboat turboback added. fun stuff!


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks awesome! Do you have a straight on side shot of your car? I am thinking of doing those exact rims on my black CC and have yet to see a good side shot of the couple black ones here with them.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Waiting for new wheels and tires and Borla cat-back(picture of the final setup to follow) in the mid time I did a little midnight run..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those R-line taillights or you just tinted them? if so what % tint did you use?
And where did you get the spoiler from?

Look Good!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

R-line said:


> went out to a VW annual gathering... i've also got my billyboat turboback added. fun stuff!


Good looking car and I've been eyeing those wheels. Did you get them from OEMWheels? How meaty are they? They looked a bit less meaty than my stock phoenix wheel and I am a bit worried about how they can take a hit from these northeast potholes.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

peterek said:


> Are those R-line taillights or you just tinted them? if so what % tint did you use?
> And where did you get the spoiler from?
> 
> Look Good!


Thanks!
I got it here...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAINTED-200...Accessories&hash=item518dbced14#ht_1663wt_737

The lights are Rline.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just flipped 14k in 8 months!









Sent from my 2 thumbs touching my smartphone via Taptalk.


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Thanks!
> I got it here...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAINTED-200...Accessories&hash=item518dbced14#ht_1663wt_737
> ...


Just ordered one thanks for the info 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Let my wife drive it while I just fixed the window regulator on our 328i.


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

Put on my Brushed Aluminum mirror caps. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ome-quot-Chrome-quot-Mirror-Caps-Check-it-out


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Gave her a bath and took this picture


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

R0A5TEM said:


> Gave her a bath and took this picture


Dude, no offense, but wtf kind of camera are you using?! Every picture I see you post (2) with those blue wheels...Looks like it is form a 1MP phone..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

After having delivery issues with my prior order for a flat bottom wheel from Europe, I was finally able to get one at a great price from TRGLI. :thumbup:

It arrived today and I installed it after work!













Sent from my iDevice


----------



## ccturbo (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks great! Is that a euro CC R-Line wheel with paddle shifters?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ccturbo said:


> Looks great! Is that a euro CC R-Line wheel with paddle shifters?


No it's the GLI w/paddle version with red stitching. 
There was a RLINE version with gray stitching that I ordered from bricarauto.com but they apparently couldn't ship it out of Europe. Ended up getting this from a fellow vortexer. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0A5TEM said:


> Gave her a bath and took this picture


I may be forced to strike you if you keep posting grainy cellphone quality pictures. 

sony cybershot dsc-hx5 go get one of these. Cheap and amazing quality photos for a non dslr.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Changed my foglights from 3000K to 6000K


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

lugubre3645 said:


> No it's the GLI w/paddle version with red stitching.
> There was a RLINE version with gray stitching that I ordered from bricarauto.com but they apparently couldn't ship it out of Europe. Ended up getting this from a fellow vortexer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


What is needed to get the paddle shifters functional? Is there any wiring involved or is everything already present in the stock wiring and it just needs to be enabled via VAGCOM?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

On my work route ill be stopping by Tyrolsport in Brooklyn to pick up some goodies 

getting a 02 spacer for my downpipe, new spark plugs, oil filter, and most importantly a refresh kit for my suspension to finally go in


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> What is needed to get the paddle shifters functional? Is there any wiring involved or is everything already present in the stock wiring and it just needs to be enabled via VAGCOM?


It was a direct fit. It needs to be enabled via vagcom on the steering wheel module.


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Added a little chrome strip to accent the lower grill.

SIDE NOTE: I never knew I could simply host pics from tapatalk on my phone. I made this discovery where I make all of my best discoveries, on the toilet at work.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Changed my foglights from 3000K to 6000K


BRIGHT LIGHT!! 









Sent from my 2 thumbs touching my smartphone via Taptalk.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

*Installed Magnaflow Catback...Love it*

The exhaust was ordered under the CC part number from a vendor on ebay for $544 shipped. The catback did not properly fit though, so we ended up having to cut off about two inches of pipe and weld my AWE downpipe directly to Magnaflow Catback. Not sure if the downpipe was too long or the catback.

The 3" pipe has a distinct lower toned idle and the exhaust is much louder than stock when you get into the throttle. When at idle though, it is not obnoxious. A tuned ear would know it is not stock but it is quit in general when at idleing. My butt dyno feels like I gained a few hp but who knows. It definitely feels faster on the highway.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Someone's front-end is lookin' a bit like mine now... Nice meeting you, Patrick! :wave:


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Added a little chrome strip to accent the lower grill.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: I never knew I could simply host pics from tapatalk on my phone. I made this discovery where I make all of my best discoveries, on the toilet at work.


SWEET...Where did you get that!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Brett_CC said:


> The exhaust was ordered under the CC part number from a vendor on ebay for $544 shipped. The catback did not properly fit though, so we ended up having to cut off about two inches of pipe and weld my AWE downpipe directly to Magnaflow Catback. Not sure if the downpipe was too long or the catback.
> 
> The 3" pipe has a distinct lower toned idle and the exhaust is much louder than stock when you get into the throttle. When at idle though, it is not obnoxious. A tuned ear would know it is not stock but it is quit in general when at idleing. My butt dyno feels like I gained a few hp but who knows. It definitely feels faster on the highway.


A few sound clips would be awesome of you


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

TheOtherStig said:


> SWEET...Where did you get that!


Looks good. May do this foradditional modding of Crhome Grill.

What did you use for the trim work?


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't do this mod today but anyway, pic of the chrome ring around the headlight switch:










And this is what I couldn't do to my CC today 



Unfortunately chrome Audi electric seat switches do not fit my CC. The circle switch fits fine but the other one doesn't fit because it hits the 2 tabs (circled in red). You can tell from the pics the oem seat back adjustment switch is wider.



















Do you think I should do chrome round switch with oem seat back switch or keep it all black oem?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

TWINCHARGED said:


>


what kind of seat is that? looks like a cc with suede but the non auto switches makes it different...is that a 2013?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

oh i see your thread....

it is a 2013 in Europe. 

Very nice. wish we had this option :thumbup:


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

i remember testing a A5 with this kind of seat. semi auto..


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Someone's front-end is lookin' a bit like mine now... Nice meeting you, Patrick! :wave:


Yep, that's me on the left. So the guys at Achtuning installed the DRL LED's, reprogrammed the switch and did a Stage I APR tune. They were very professional and easy to work with. I really like the LED's installed and the tune is quite noticable. All in all, a great experience.

I have no intention of lowering the car (Although Dion's looked really good but somewhat impractical). I also am not convinced all the little Audi Chrome seat control and EuroSwitch bling is worth it. If you chrome the Euroswitch, the light level control next to it is still black. Also, if you add the seat switch chrome, I am not convinced it looks better up against the two tone seats. Photos of others sort of sway me to this. No offense to those who have done it, I'm just not convinced. I also probably won't be doing exterior light upgrades. Frankly, this car is a suburb rambling daily driver and the best lights just aren't all that important to me. Still love the DRL LED's though, they look great. 

So, other than later contemplating a 3 inch pipe upgrade at some time, I have hit the end of my little bit of upgrades. I lam glad that I could find a Lux Plus as the upgrade list on the Plus is good enough for me. 

Thanks to Achtuning and all the people at this thread. I got great advice and ideas from both.


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

Painted my front grill and got my APR tune at USP Motorosports!










The grill came out alright, I did the emblem in plastidip and the outer piece in gloss black, I might redo it in all matte plastidip so we will see. Next step is APR stage 1/2 intake.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?42ptli
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Intalled Magnaflow cat-back. Perfect deep mellow sound and not too loud. Pipe from the resonator did not fit well with the oem cat pipe and had to make a shim to get a good seal. Other then that very happy. $527 shipped from Hottexhaust.com using coupon code A3ing







]


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Is that the 3"? 

I take it you have a stock downpipe. I'm interested in hearing a sound clip if possible.


----------



## the951racer (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't wait to be able to say what I did to my CC today. But, I must sell the SS first. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got an engine light!! code P0322 something to do with crankshaft/speed sensor. Got an appointment with local Vw/Audi tuner to check it out.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Day off, spend some time and money..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

What intake is that and would it not breathe better if stock box was not blocking grille intake area?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> What intake is that and would it not breathe better if stock box was not blocking grille intake area?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


 Looks like the Evolution intake. IMO, one of the worst designs for the TSI. It can retain the stock ram air box (fail) the cone is too small (fail) and it is placed completely out of range to receive cold air flow from the grill (fail) 

I do like the fact you used the $$$ stuff to defer the heat from the turbo. :thumbup::thumbup: Too bad it wasn't on a better designed intake. 

BTW, where did you get the gold plated heat wrap?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Looks like the Evolution intake. IMO, one of the worst designs for the TSI. It can retain the stock ram air box (fail) the cone is too small (fail) and it is placed completely out of range to receive cold air flow from the grill (fail)
> 
> I do like the fact you used the $$$ stuff to defer the heat from the turbo. :thumbup::thumbup: Too bad it wasn't on a better designed intake.
> 
> BTW, where did you get the gold plated heat wrap?


 opcorn: 

Amazon.com


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Changed out the rear suspension to the PSS10s and cleaned and waxed the rear Sagittas. Tomorrow will be the fronts and then a final adjustment and alignment.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Where did you get the gold plated *GIFT* wrap?


 He wrapped up his stock intake pipe and gave it to himself as a present :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

2013 CC door sills from Bud.....$185 SHIPPED 


















Old Passat door sills (on top of stock): 

















New (on left) vs. stock: 

















Notice the extra "nubs" on the 2013 ones.....had to cut them off: 










End result: 

























I love them! :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Installed my new RNS-510


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Finally put on the clears:


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2013 CC door sills from Bud.....$185 SHIPPED. I love them! :thumbup:


 Did you do the installation yourself? Looks like the back seat would need to be removed to complete this task.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2013 CC door sills from Bud.....$185 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is next on my list...looks great!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr CC said:


> Did you do the installation yourself? Looks like the back seat would need to be removed to complete this task.


 Yup...did it myself 

I'm gonna put a little DIY together. Nothing complicated though 

Removing the back seat was probably the easiest part of the install actually. You just pull up on the front (1 hook on each side of the car)...that pulls it from the body....and then push on the cushion towards the back of the car to release the cushion from a hook on each side....and then it's out. *UBER* simple to remove. 

Removing the other trim & not breaking the clips was the harder part....but it wasn't difficult by any means


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to check with my dealer to see if my sills have came in yet. Got the drivers side PSS10 installed and taking a break for a little bit then on to the passenger side.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2013 CC door sills from Bud.....$185 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :thumbup: this is def on my "to do" list! you ordered this from the dealership?


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...did it myself
> 
> I'm gonna put a little DIY together. Nothing complicated though
> 
> ...


 I'm looking forward to your DIY. Thanks.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2013 CC door sills from Bud.....$185 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They fit without a problem on a 2011 CC ?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

It can go lower, but this is about where I want it at. May fine tune it later today if I need to, but front corners are at the same height and rears are at the same height, so I may just go get it aligned tomorrow morning. Now, just need to get some spacers for it.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> It can go lower, but this is about where I want it at. May fine tune it later today if I need to, but front corners are at the same height and rears are at the same height, so I may just go get it aligned tomorrow morning. Now, just need to get some spacers for it.


 Looks really good at that hight. It does not look like a lowrider but more like a car with a sport suspension. 

Not that I have anything against slamed cars I just perfer when a car is lowered just enough to lose the gap in the wheel wells.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I look at it this way. I am too old for a car that I can plow snow with would rather ride at a height that I know I can get in and out of places, than to scrape and tear things up. And yes, it looks like a car with a sport suspension. I love the feel of a good set of Bilsteins.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

fazzster said:


> Intalled Magnaflow cat-back. Perfect deep mellow sound and not too loud. Pipe from the resonator did not fit well with the oem cat pipe and had to make a shim to get a good seal. Other then that very happy. $527 shipped from Hottexhaust.com using coupon code A3ing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how about a video clip?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I look at it this way. I am too old for a car that I can plow snow with would rather ride at a height that I know I can get in and out of places, than to scrape and tear things up. And yes, it looks like a car with a sport suspension. I love the feel of a good set of Bilsteins.


 No such thing as "too old".


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

bp328i said:


> Not that I have anything against slamed cars I just perfer when a car is lowered just enough to lose the gap in the wheel wells.


 Agreed, I'm not a fan of wheel well gap either unless I was driving an SUV.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> No such thing as "too old".


 Actually, it would be too concerned about spending bier money on things that should last longer and not risking damaging something I paid good money for.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

My first two mods, 2 weeks in with my 2013 CC VR6 4mo Exec - finally got the calipers painted, and the windows tinted:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks great zachie too bad you can't go super dark on the tint like we can out here in AZ. Cars look amazing with a darker tint. You're making me miss the beach


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Actually, it would be too concerned about spending bier money on things that should last longer and not risking damaging something I paid good money for.


 Different strokes for different folks. :thumbup:


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

This was posted in this topic before but I get pms asking where I got the CHROME RING FOR HEADLIGHT SWITCH, so here is the link for anyone interested in this mod: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...me=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123&clk_rvr_id=334815085231


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Took her picture



















Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the wheels


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Cleaned, rubbed, polished and waxed! 

15 hours of job - done. 

Finish shots :


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^ Very nice sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> ^^^ Very nice sir! :thumbup:


 Yes, very nice. Just need to find someone in Europe that would want to trade headlights [US spec Bi-Xenon adaptives for Euro spec Bi-Xenon adaptives]... I can wish can't I?:thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Yes, very nice. Just need to find someone in Europe that would want to trade headlights [US spec Bi-Xenon adaptives for Euro spec Bi-Xenon adaptives]... I can wish can't I?:thumbup:


 Pics of us spec headlights?


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

Added a spoiler today









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Pics of us spec headlights?


 Same as Euro, but with the amber reflector....


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Cleaned, rubbed, polished and waxed!
> 
> 15 hours of job - done.
> 
> Finish shots :


 I hate the fact that i love the way these wheels look :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Cleaned, rubbed, polished and waxed!
> 
> 15 hours of job - done.
> 
> Finish shots :


 I am not into the slammed look and I don't care for yoru wheels, but damn you did a fine job of "rubbin and polishing!" :thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Packed up the CC. Well not really packed. Just a few things. Headed to our beach house in the morning for 10 days. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?v4eg1u
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

pop and lock said:


> looks great :thumbup: this is def on my "to do" list! you ordered this from the dealership?


 No...I ordered them from an online dealer/sponsor on here: 
[email protected] 

You can order them from the dealer with those part numbers, but it might be a little more expensive. 
Shipping on these might be $$ though (they came in a *HUGE* box). 
Bud gave me a great price, but I think he lost money on the shipping because he only charged me $10. 

I asked [email protected] about these, but he wouldn't ship them to me saying that the shipping costs would eat into the discount. 
[email protected] told me $208 SHIPPED for the pair, but then never got back to me....$25 of that was just for shipping 





B.A.G said:


> They fit without a problem on a 2011 CC ?


 Yup...will fit all CC's 
Just had to trim/cut those little black nubs off....everything else was the same & fit like a glove :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Same as Euro, but with the amber reflector....


 I think that looks cool, why do you want to change?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I am not into the slammed look and I don't care for yoru wheels, but damn you did a fine job of "rubbin and polishing!" :thumbup:


 Thanks  

Here are a 50/50 picture


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here are a 50/50 picture


 What type of polish did you use? I just picked up some Meguair's Ultimate Polish and Meguair's Gold Class Wax I want to try on mine. I have deep black also, your job came out pretty good. All by hand?


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

Ampiler said:


> Cleaned, rubbed, polished and waxed!


gotta say these wheels look fantastic on your car! one of the best set of wheels I've seen on a CC so far...fit the look of the car perfectly imho...job well done sir :thumbup: 




snobrdrdan said:


> No...I ordered them from an online dealer/sponsor on here:
> [email protected]
> 
> You can order them from the dealer with those part numbers, but it might be a little more expensive.
> ...


Thanks :beer: yah I was thinking that was a cheap price if it came from the stealership...I'll look into that and thanks again :beer:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

jonyCC said:


> What type of polish did you use? I just picked up some Meguair's Ultimate Polish and Meguair's Gold Class Wax I want to try on mine. I have deep black also, your job came out pretty good. All by hand?


 
Scholl S3 Gold on yellow scholl pad on a rotary machine, 
and Scholl S40 on orange scholl pad on a Flex DA machine. 

http://www.schollconcepts.com/


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

zackiedawg said:


> My first two mods, 2 weeks in with my 2013 CC VR6 4mo Exec - finally got the calipers painted, and the windows tinted:


 Can you give more info on the tints please, did you get tints on all windows or did you have factory dark glass on the rear? 

I am asking because I got the green Lumar tints which match the VW green glass, but apparently on 2013 VW used a darker glass so Lumar is a shade lighter and I'm debating whether to get second layer in fronts or not.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Got my tint done this morning (35% on all windows except windshield), and had it lowered last week.. Wheels next, once I find a set I actually like...... 










And to show the tint on the window, you can't tell where either ends. My guy who does the tint sands down the edges to make it look like the glass comes that way from the factory.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 35% on mine too from when I bought it, but I'm actually getting it taken off. I see so many nice shined up CCs here its great. Anyone using any engine cleaners at all? I used to do that with my old car all the time, wondering how often if at all I'll have to do it on the CC


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got back from Billy Boat, finished up the exhaust.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

R0bL0gic said:


> Just got back from Billy Boat, finished up the exhaust.


 Looks like the tips stick out a little too far. Any side profile pics?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R0bL0gic said:


> Just got back from Billy Boat, finished up the exhaust.


 Nice look! 

How was the install? Can you describe the "sound"? 
Part number, please, for the Billy Boat..... 

Did you consider either Magnaflow or Borla??? 

Thanks, 

TM


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Nice look!
> 
> How was the install? Can you describe the "sound"?
> Part number, please, for the Billy Boat.....
> ...


 It's actually built for the Passat so the tips stick out a bit, they told me I could take it back it I wanted them shortened. I didn't consider anything else, I have their DP and they're right here in Phoenix so I went with them. 

I had them do the install since I heard there was a fitment/cutting issue from someone else. The sound is nice, a little rumble and highway noise is hardly noticeable. 

Cheers to the Billy and Mike


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

TWINCHARGED said:


> Can you give more info on the tints please, did you get tints on all windows or did you have factory dark glass on the rear?
> 
> I am asking because I got the green Lumar tints which match the VW green glass, but apparently on 2013 VW used a darker glass so Lumar is a shade lighter and I'm debating whether to get second layer in fronts or not.


 No - mine were what looked at least to the naked eye untinted. The 'green tint' glass that VW lists for the car was all it had, but I definitely knew I needed some actual tint on there. Did 35% front-side windows, and 30% back-side and rear windows (none on windshield), metallic, flushed-edge tint. This was how mine came from the factory:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ordered some more parts to both put down power and let my girl breathe better


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> Just got back from Billy Boat, finished up the exhaust.


 I'd love to hear some sound clips. Im debating on whether to get a catback with my DP. The DP is catless and non resonated and it absolutely silent.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'd love to hear some sound clips. Im debating on whether to get a catback with my DP. The DP is catless and non resonated and it absolutely silent.


 I will see what I can do, it's a 100 degrees here now


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> I will see what I can do, it's a 100 degrees here now


 correction 100 degrees and climbing. blah!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> correction 100 degrees and climbing. blah!


 Dude! I am so not ready for summer!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> Dude! I am so not ready for summer!


 Haha your lucky you work in the ac. I get to sit outside in it for ten hours a day :d


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Installed Carbonio Stage II intake.:thumbup:


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Removed my BFI torque arm insert (green) and couldn't be happier. It's amazing how smooth the car feels now.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

installed clear signals + LED bulbs (brake, tail, reverse, rear signals)...should've ordered amber LED for front signals...not too noticeable during sunny day. :facepalm: 

more details to come later. Too busy currently dealing with school, work, and my suspension... :banghead:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> correction 100 degrees and climbing. blah!


 Damn! 41°f here in NYC right now!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Ordered some more parts to both put down power and let my girl breathe better


 Do you have a mount or insert right now? 

Really curious to see what you think of those mounts!! Keep us posted


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup, I have the Bsh torque mount insert and I will have it up for sale later today. 

I will have this installed by 4pm.


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

Blacked out my orange turn signals. Love the way it looks and it was only $15:thumbup:


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

sugmag said:


> Removed my BFI torque arm insert (green) and couldn't be happier. It's amazing how smooth the car feels now.


 ? Pics


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do you have a mount or insert right now?
> 
> Really curious to see what you think of those mounts!! Keep us posted


 Review done! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...one-inserts-review...&p=77076884#post77076884


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Audi seat knobs came in today, so I guess here in a few minutes, I will get them installed.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, that's done, now what?


----------



## the951racer (Apr 15, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Audi seat knobs came in today, so I guess here in a few minutes, I will get them installed.


 Can you post up some pics? What area of Rheinland?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got some more goodies in the mail and went to the hand car wash


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

the951racer said:


> Can you post up some pics? What area of Rheinland?


 I will post a couple pics this evening. Hof, Westerwald, östlich von Bad Marienburg ist, wo mein Herz und die Seele wohnt.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Got some more goodies in the mail and went to the hand car wash


 
What car wash is that?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ultra Sonic on Jericho trpk in Bellerose. I have a monthly subscription there.


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

Installed Eibach Springs and the Wheels. 









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

joker1124 said:


> Installed Eibach Springs and the Wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks great!!! 

Are the wheels from OEM PLUS or Hartmann? 

Thanks, 

TM


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> Are the wheels from OEM PLUS or Hartmann?
> 
> ...


 
I believe they are OEM PLUS. I got them from BUTRBALL after he traded in his CC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Got some more goodies in the mail and went to the hand car wash


 Never seen a hand car wash...how much does that run???


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

joker1124 said:


> Installed Eibach Springs and the Wheels.


 Those were my old springs...looks GREAT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

A small fortune but I brought in 20 guys from my car club at the Grand Opening and we all got 30% off, So I pay $47.00 for Unlimited washes, with Tri coat wax, under body wash & tire dressing. 

I just do that as a base wash before I detail it at home. 

There was an Exotic car cruise there not too long ago. I took some photos..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> A small fortune but I brought in 20 guys from my car club at the Grand Opening and we all got 30% off, So I pay $47.00 for Unlimited washes, with Tri coat wax, under body wash & tire dressing.
> 
> I just do that as a base wash before I detail it at home.


 That is DEFINITELY a high end car wash....very cool idea though. 

How much for just one wash, and how long does it take them?


----------



## joker1124 (Feb 28, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those were my old springs...looks GREAT!!! :thumbup:


 
Yes sir! Thanks again for the hook up and all the help, Dan.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> x2


 Sorry, but who or what is X2?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Sorry, but who or what is X2?


 Haha. Times 2, +1 - it means he agrees with the poster. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Haha. Times 2, +1 - it means he agrees with the poster. :laugh:


 Well when anyone asks where they can purchase the chrome trim ring for the headlight switch and the headrest button they answer is always "x2". So do u know where to buy them from?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

EC8CH said:


> I think this is awesome. Adding the ring to the headlight switch makes it match the ring around the ignition on the other side of the steering wheel. Looks very OEM+ as it looks like it should have came that way in the first place.


 Where are the rings from! Tjanks


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Well when anyone asks where they can purchase the chrome trim ring for the headlight switch and the headrest button they answer is always "x2". So do u know where to buy them from?





KOWCC said:


> Where are the rings from! Tjanks


 Haha in that case, "x2" means "yeah, I want to know too." It's all about context.  

This was posted a page back about the headlight switch ring. 



TWINCHARGED said:


> This was posted in this topic before but I get pms asking where I got the CHROME RING FOR HEADLIGHT SWITCH, so here is the link for anyone interested in this mod:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...me=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123&clk_rvr_id=334815085231


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

A pic of the interior with the addition of the new seat switch knobs 










Big Image 

Surgery today for me, so no working on the CC. Hopefully tomorrow, I will feel like washing and waxing it.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> That is DEFINITELY a high end car wash....very cool idea though.
> 
> How much for just one wash, and how long does it take them?


 $16 for basic wash 
$21 for the Ultra 
$26 for vip 
And a ton of ala carte options. 

My package is the Ultra.. Unlimited monthly washes. 
I'm there like 3x a week. 
They take about 20-25 minutes. Air dry the car with compressors


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> $16 for basic wash
> $21 for the Ultra
> $26 for vip
> And a ton of ala carte options.
> ...


 I'm assuming you tip each time too, right? Man, that adds up fast!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I usually give the guys $3 tip. During the holidays I give the $10. 
They know me well and take real good care of me. 

Blow out all the water from the mirrors, gas cap, grill.... They're good.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like no rain for a few days. Time for a Wash :laugh:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Lowering my CC R-Line*

Finished lower my CC R-Line with KW DDC.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Haha in that case, "x2" means "yeah, I want to know too." It's all about context.
> 
> This was posted a page back about the headlight switch ring.


 Ok I guess I gotta keep looking, I don't have a German eBay account!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Ampiler said:


> Cleaned, rubbed, polished and waxed!
> 
> 15 hours of job - done.
> 
> Finish shots :


 Love your pictures and the car. mind sharing the specs on the lens and camera settings?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

:banghead:Can you please tell me where you bought that ring from. For those of you who have not see any pics, its the chrome ring around the Light switch and the chrome rings for the front seat headreat buttons.....anybody please!!! Been searching for weeks!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Got a couple of dents removed by The Dent Wizard... the guy was awesome :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> $16 for basic wash
> $21 for the Ultra
> $26 for vip
> And a ton of ala carte options.
> ...


 Man....I'd love for that somedays when I'm feeling lazy. 

My car still hasn't seen a wash since last year  

And I'm sure they've got all the top notch stuff & good towels, etc. due to the higher end cars they do


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Striped all the old wax 
Washed 
Clayed 
Compounded 
Polished 
Last thing left to do is wax but I'm liking what I'm seeing even before waxing


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Installed LaminX Headlight Tint


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Installed LaminX Headlight Tint


 Is that the lightest tint level available, the 6% or whatever it is?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you LMPerformance. I received my cat back exhaust in one week. Greatest customer service ever and best price. Now the final piece of the puzzle is in place. 
Review: IMO, best sound ever combined with APR 3" DP. It has become addicting to up- and down-shift. For those of you looking for a quiet exhaust, Borla is not for you. It sounds racy, deep and tuned all the time. One of the greatest mod I have installed yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

How's the length of the exhaust system? Any cutting for yours and pics of the tips? I think this is one mod a ton of people are interested in, but afraid it is going to be too long and have to do a bunch of cutting to make it all fit.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

The Borla cat-back fit like a glove, the only cutting needed is for removing the "old" original cat back, also I think I save something like 30# plus I think the waste-saving is considerable. Borla is a plug and play. Picture of the tips to follow, I would love to take a video, it just sound amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you install it all yourself, if so, what tools were needed? I like to do my own work, but honestly have never cut anything off the car, it's all been bolt on wrench turning stuff.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Reciprocating metal saw. I never used before, rent it from Lowes
13 mm wrench
15 mm wrench
2 jacks
I did in my garage in less then one hour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, sounds like an awesome upgrade and tens times as easy as I would have expected.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> ReFor those of you looking for a quiet exhaust, Borla is not for you. It sounds racy, deep and tuned all the time.


 That's because of the APR downpipe. 

The Borla + stock downpipe, is not that loud at all 



InvertedB said:


> How's the length of the exhaust system? Any cutting for yours and pics of the tips? I think this is one mod a ton of people are interested in, but afraid it is going to be too long and have to do a bunch of cutting to make it all fit.


 NO cutting or trimming required on the Borla system to fit the CC. 
It bolts right on, literally 

You only have to cut the stock exhaust off the car (one cut with a Sawz-All) because it goes over the rear axle 



InvertedB said:


> Did you install it all yourself, if so, what tools were needed? I like to do my own work, but honestly have never cut anything off the car, it's all been bolt on wrench turning stuff.


 Super easy to install in the driveway....easily less than hour from start to finish 

Instructions: 
http://www.borla.com/media/installations/140335.pdf


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Im still looking for someone with a CC to put up a sound clip with a catless non res downpipe and any catback...


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

just ordered koni ss coils from redline ,cant wait to install them


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> The Borla cat-back fit like a glove, the only cutting needed is for removing the "old" original cat back, also I think I save something like 30# plus I think the waste-saving is considerable. Borla is a plug and play. Picture of the tips to follow, I would love to take a video, it just sound amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Can we see a pic of your ride???? That a lot of Mods...amazing work


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Can we see a pic of your ride???? That a lot of Mods...amazing work


 Waiting for wheels and tires (for almost 3 moths now) to complete my custom CC, pics will follow. :thumbup: And yes i have changed a few things...:beer:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Had it cleaned up (washed, waxed) at my local hand-wash shop.










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Some quick shots....with my Vogtland coilovers (waiting for the replacement shocks for the front suspension due to damping noise). About 3 more spins left on front, 4 on the rear. Apology for the cellphone quality shots.  
Clear signals 









side view 









LED brake lights, signal lights 

























You all probably will have questions and concerns on the LED. Working on some sort of plan with the manufacturer. I have some plans soon. I've been just busy with school and work. :wave:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

2010 CC : removed 24MM H&R rear sway-bar, installed BSH 27mm RSB wash. 
2012 CC : first oil change, installed magnetic drain-plug, installed Unibrace UB, installed 24mm rear sway bar. Wash & Zaino ZFX


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

had to get this fix...stupid ignorant people


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Found this pic from the ride up to the King of the streets event at PBIR.







:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

R0A5TEM said:


> Found this pic from the ride up to the King of the streets event at PBIR.


 Great shot!


----------



## mturner (Feb 20, 2011)

Washed, Waxed, BBQ


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Did another photo shoot with her today after getting her to the lowest level I like. Pictures and locations are A+. Ill post a teaser and link once edited out.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

InvertedB said:


> Is that the lightest tint level available, the 6% or whatever it is?


Yes, this is 6%, the gun smoke is 12%. I got mine at ECS Tuning.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Teaser until the rest are edited

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Stand by me ^


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I was singing it to exactly what I thought of when we pulled up to that spot

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

CC'ed said:


> 2010 CC : removed 24MM H&R rear sway-bar, installed BSH 27mm RSB wash.
> 2012 CC : first oil change, installed magnetic drain-plug, installed Unibrace UB, installed 24mm rear sway bar. Wash & Zaino ZFX


 What are your thoughts from stock to the 24 and from the 24 to the 27. 

I am on the hunt for a used BSH 27mm bar. 

Thanks!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm also very interested in hearing your thoughts on the thicker bar, whether or not you hear any squeaks. 
Also, the unibrace.. I saw placenta did a review for it on the gti 
How about the CC and who did you order from? 

Thanks.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The upgrade from the stock RSB to the H&R 24mm (set on its stiffest setting) was good, but it just did not have enough roll control. There was no perceptable ride degradation, and the bushings did not squeek (they are teflon lined). 

The amount of roll-control, with the BSH 27mm RSB (set to the stiffest setting) is just about perfect, much closer to nuetral handling (I still have the stock front bar). The ride degraded very slightly, most people would not notice. The BSH poly bushings are not teflon lined, they provide a zerk fitting so you can grease them with a grease gun, a nice feature. I used some Krytox grease on them, no squeeks so far (but I have only put about 60 miles on the car since the install). The install is easy, but I needed to drill-out the bar end-link holes a hair, so that the stock VW end-link bolt could pass thru the hole, no big deal. The BSH clears my Stern Rear SubFrame Reinforcement just fine, but I had to take that off to swap bars. 

The car now feels like a proper sport sedan, I highly reccomend the BSH. VW should install a bar like this from the factory...I can't think of any downside to it. I am still feeling the cars limits out, want to make sure I havent crossed over the line into oversteer. Some extreme manuevers in an empty wet parking lot should demonstrate how the car will react now. Considering this bar was originally designed for the lighter GTI, I don't think it is too stiff for the CC. Eventually I will install my front H&R 28mm bar, but that install is a pain (have to drop the subframe). 

The Unibrace UB was bought direct from unibrace.com. I have them on both my CCs. Not a real perceptable difference, but anything that makes the CC chassis stiffer is a good thing.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent information. 

I'm leaning towards the Bsh 27mm. 
My fk's already come with shortend end links so regardless I should be clear no matter which one I got with


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Excellent information.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Bsh 27mm.
> My fk's already come with shortend end links so regardless I should be clear no matter which one I got with


 Best price I have seen is ebay at $246 free shipping. 

Know of a better source?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought the BSH RSB on ebay....best price I could find. 

I thought the shortened end-links are a front strut-thing, for adjustable coil-overs. You got shortened end-links for the rear?


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Gave the engine some proper love.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

NastyRLine said:


> Gave the engine some proper love.


 I like it. Sorry I may need to jack this mod


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I like it. Sorry I may need to jack this mod


 U and me both DJ, for some odd reason that mod 
Is dope!!! Simple but just very sweet, can't explain why, it just is!! eBay has them,


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

finally installed DRL LED from jsltuning.com 




























 
and replace some seat buttons 









Side Mirror from chrome to brushed aluminium.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking LEDs and nice video of them. If you don't mind me asking, how much are the JLS lights running these days and how difficult was the install?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> The upgrade from the stock RSB to the H&R 24mm (set on its stiffest setting) was good, but it just did not have enough roll control. There was no perceptable ride degradation, and the bushings did not squeek (they are teflon lined).


 x2 on this 

I have the H&R 24mm rear bar as well (on stiff), and IMO it doesn't give enough roll control. 
No noise or change in ride, like he said, though 

On my GTI's....yeah the 24mm solid rear bar made a difference. 
But on the CC's longer wheelbase, the 24mm isn't enough IMO. 

I always had a hunch that the GTI & CC sway bars were interchangeable (but never confirmed)....so if the BSH 27mm fits, then they truly are the same. 

I don't plan on changing it out, but if you're looking for a bigger & effective bar....I'd look at the 28mm H&R Time Attack rear sway bar instead. 
Keeps the teflon bushings stilll...which are noise & maintenance free: 
http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk6-g-j-2010/gti-20t/handr-mk6-swaybars.html 

I had the APR/Hotchkis 27mm rear bar on my GTI for all of 2 days...even with a lot of lube, the poly bushings squeaked and drove me crazy....took it off right away & sold it. 
BUT the roll control of the 27mm bar was amazing....the car was flat in the turns with no body roll.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

InvertedB said:


> Nice looking LEDs and nice video of them. If you don't mind me asking, how much are the JLS lights running these days and how difficult was the install?


 there is a few type and all are different prices. installing is not hard. there is no cutting on original wire or anything. Just tap the wire from fuse box which apparently have a few empty slot. works brilliantly..


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn I love those led lights. 

Any diy on what to tap in to exactly.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Any diy on what to tap in to exactly.


 Your wallet or a line of credit....they're $449  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5605020-Cc-led-drl-help&highlight=drl+led 

Complete instructions though: 
http://www.achtuning.kr/src/board/board_view.php?seq=37&board_id=board_faq&board_article_id=66


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I just saw it too. That's gotta be one of the worst mark ups I've ever seen. 
Let's say the clear turns cost $90..that's about $20 worth of leds in the housing. 

No thanks.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Your wallet or a line of credit....they're $449
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5605020-Cc-led-drl-help&highlight=drl+led
> 
> Complete instructions though:
> http://www.achtuning.kr/src/board/board_view.php?seq=37&board_id=board_faq&board_article_id=66


 not sure why the guide shows that it tap the fuse box inside the cabin. but i just tap it on the outside fuse box.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

Today I'm having the window tint removed from the car. When I bought it the entire car had tint on it, and I noticed it was peeling. Rather than fix it I just asked to have it removed, even though tinted glass on black looks awesome. I'm also getting a new back window since the dealer said removing the tint would mess up the rear defrosters. 

On a side note, anyone have any luck having their VW dealer using VAG com to set the remote to drop and open the windows w/ remote fob? The service guy seemed a bit confused if it was possible, even after I showed screenshots of the settings needed.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I disagree. 
Black cars with tint are ghetto as it gets. 
Keep the car and windows clean and it looks way better. 

My opinion obviously.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> I disagree.
> Black cars with tint are ghetto as it gets.
> Keep the car and windows clean and it looks way better.
> 
> My opinion obviously.


 Definitely your opinion. I have 40% tint on mine and I think it looks great. It's subtle and still looks classy. I would agree on the ghetto comment for dark tint (5% limo), though. This goes for all color cars, not just black. Also ghetto is mirror tint and cheap/fading/purple tint from Pep Boys.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I think this tint was 35%, it wasnt 5% but I think it did look good. It will be weird the first couple days until I'm used to it. 

Hopefully they will program the car with the fob to allow windows up/down feature.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Back from Billy Boat, yes again. Shortened the tips 

 

 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

They have updated the exhaust diagram and pulled the tips in and now have a part number, probably not on their website as of yet.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Still no sound clips?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

R0bL0gic said:


> They have updated the exhaust diagram and pulled the tips in and now have a part number, probably not on their website as of yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Still no sound clips?


 LOL! Sorry Man. I uploaded it to IS but I didn't listen to it, I had the wife help! :what:


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

got the vmrs mounted with the h&r sport springs. Now time for a wash and wax


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> LOL! Sorry Man. I uploaded it to IS but I didn't listen to it, I had the wife help! :what:


 It's rejecting the video, almost 100 meg


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

100 mb? 
That's nothing. Why not load it on vimeo or youtube?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

That's what I thought, I'll try one of the others


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jonyCC said:


> On a side note, anyone have any luck having their VW dealer using VAG com to set the remote to drop and open the windows w/ remote fob? The service guy seemed a bit confused if it was possible, even after I showed screenshots of the settings needed.


 99% of the dealers won't do it, or possibly can't even do it. 

Just find someone local. 
There's a Vag Com locator if you google it....or even on the other forums...like Golfmk6 or Golfmkv which use the same Vag Com cable. 

Plus having someone local do it is cheaper than the dealer. Most guys might charge just a 6 pack of beer or $10-20. 

Another option....maybe even try your local tuner that might have APR or GIAC tuning....they usually have Vag Com.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the 40k service done to mine today. Got out the door for $299. I take it to an Independent shop that specializes in VW, Audi, BMW, and Porsche. Thankful I have the Manual. Didn't have to flush the DSG. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got my car aligned today. 

Thru Firestone with the Lifetime Alignment FTW!!! 
(no questions asked, 3rd time back there) 

The front caster is a little off, but it's not adjustable & still in spec though:


----------



## neoprufrok (Aug 15, 2006)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> got the vmrs mounted with the h&r sport springs. Now time for a wash and wax


 Looks nice, is this after settling?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Finally got my car aligned today.
> 
> Thru Firestone with the Lifetime Alignment FTW!!!
> (no questions asked, 3rd time back there)
> ...


 Buddy which Firestone??? I gotta start going there....for life!!


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

neoprufrok said:


> Looks nice, is this after settling?


 This shot is a couple hrs after install. Not sure how long it takes to finally settle


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Buddy which Firestone??? I gotta start going there....for life!!


 Firestone in Northville (8 & Haggerty) 

They did a great job, IMO. 

It's the life of the (one) car....I think it was $165 I paid originally, last year. 
Since I've been thru 5 different suspension setups already....it's come in handy


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> This shot is a couple hrs after install. Not sure how long it takes to finally settle


 A few weeks maybe, I had the same springs prior to going coils.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Firestone in Northville (8 & Haggerty)
> 
> They did a great job, IMO.
> 
> ...


 What A great deail...I'm there...of course not now though, still have 1K miles on it only!!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> I disagree.
> Black cars with tint are ghetto as it gets.
> Keep the car and windows clean and it looks way better.
> 
> My opinion obviously.


 My opinion, tint regardless of % is not ghetto. That's so stereotypical. It's practical at best. Now, mirror and color-shaded tint, that's ghetto.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok guys who cares. Debate this as another topic on the forum for traffic purposes.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> 99% of the dealers won't do it, or possibly can't even do it.
> 
> Just find someone local.
> There's a Vag Com locator if you google it....or even on the other forums...like Golfmk6 or Golfmkv which use the same Vag Com cable.
> ...


 You are right, the dealer said they wouldnt do it because of liability. What I did find after picking it up was some scuff marks on the bumper (plastic)...ugh. 


So today earlier I tried getting it out with Scratch X, and some polish. It hid it a little but its still there, I'm guessing I'm out of luck. *sigh*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just to give you guys a heads up... I'm going to a dyno day tomorrow with some guys from audizine. 
I'll be running the CC for the first time since the build has begun.. 

(all) Mods so far.. 
Fk streetline coilovers 
H & R RSW 
BSH race intake 
BSH pendulum mount 
034 top and bottom dogbone solid density mounts 
Giac stage 2+ file 
Usp motor sports 3" non resonated and catless downpipe 
19x8.5 euro cc wheels / 215/35/19 continental dws tires 
Awe turbo outlet pipe 
Neuspeed hi flow charge pipe 
European clear turns 
Laminex 6% tint on front lenses, gun smoke on tails. 
35% ceramic tint all around 
Led license plate lights & full interior swap 
Bfi stage 1 transmission mount 
S3 control arm bushings 

Wish me luck! 

 
CC3side by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Added some racekor fuel to get to 93. Will report back


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up... I'm going to a dyno day tomorrow with some guys from audizine.
> I'll be running the CC for the first time since the build has begun..
> 
> (all) Mods so far..
> ...


 What year is your CC, thanks. And good luck


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up... I'm going to a dyno day tomorrow with some guys from audizine.
> I'll be running the CC for the first time since the build has begun..


 Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Poprocks01 said:


> Added some racekor fuel to get to 93. Will report back


 California 91oct fail :banghead: I do have the race file loaded in also... Hmmmm 



KOWCC said:


> What year is your CC, thanks. And good luck


 2011, thanks :beer:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

My EuroTuner came in the mail... Yay




Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats man.. That makes us both. 

I spoke to John Voss from AWE the other day about you and your car.:beer: 

Any pics of those diamond black tips?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> My EuroTuner came in the mail... Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bro. I didn't know you were in Raleigh. I'm in Durham. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

@ JHolmes 
can You please post vid of Your exhaust ? im seriously considering awe for my catback. 
thanks in advance


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> My EuroTuner came in the mail... Yay
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


>


 Need more details on the "TIP" mod & the "S3 intercooler with hose kit & pedals"  

Your error or theirs?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Need more details on the "TIP" mod & the "S3 intercooler with hose kit & pedals"
> 
> Your error or theirs?


 Lol. Apparently this was their last print issue. Looks like the editor was looking for another job rather than proofing... 

TIP is TOP, and it's supposed to say S3 Intercooler with AWE hose kit and AWE pedal kit.. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I figured as much...just funny though


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up... I'm going to a dyno day tomorrow with some guys from audizine.
> I'll be running the CC for the first time since the build has begun..
> 
> (all) Mods so far..
> ...


 cant wait anymore......share! :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> cant wait anymore......share! :laugh:


 Yo.. why don't you come with me? Sign up on the Audizine page. 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...NY-Sat-May-5th?p=7547102&posted=1#post7547102


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ 
$50 for 3 pulls....damn good deal


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Hell Yea... in NYC its less than 50% off a regular price.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> My EuroTuner came in the mail... Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats to you Gumbo lawl.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yo.. why don't you come with me? Sign up on the Audizine page.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...NY-Sat-May-5th?p=7547102&posted=1#post7547102



getting my car back tomorrow from the shop.
I will consider going on sat....I need to replace spark plugs/cabin filter as soon as i get the car back


in case your interested...a 80 year old lady turned into me 3 weeks ago
its an insurance job so I made sure to go to a shop that i know paints well

unfortunately the screen on my phone broke during the accident...i bought a new phone after I delivered the car to the shop so no pictures of the damage.

New fender/headlight/bumper/hood =( 
while in the shop...as i was telling you guy earlier, painted all the interior and exterior pieces color matched.
here is the end result...the car is dirty in these pics just sitting at the shop 

another good thing is the shop painted my door...i had a pretty bad key mark someone left me 11 months ago
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5256252-nasty-surprise


here are the pic repainted but dirty 



















Jimmy...ill let you know as soon as i pick up the car and change the plugs.......i am 75% down as of now


P.S. - finally lowering the car when i get it back


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn man.. As long as your Ok. 

Well if you wanna come, you can meet at my house about 12pm.
Text me if anything.

Btw, DBC has a good deal on oem plugs. I think it's like $36 for the set.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got some more excellent hardware from Neuspeed..


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Locked down a low mile Borla catback. Can't wait to put it on!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ribz80 said:


> Locked down a low mile Borla catback. Can't wait to put it on!


Nice find! Where did you find it and how much?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed and waxed today. So much better.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

K&N air filter.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nice find! Where did you find it and how much?


This forum. Will post the price after I pick it up.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Ribz80 said:


> This forum. Will post the price after I pick it up.


It's such a killer deal a few of us didn't think it was legit. Nice buy!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

InvertedB said:


> It's such a killer deal a few of us didn't think it was legit. Nice buy!


I can't help it the guy had 5 post all of which were from his fs thread. Plus a 75% off a slightly used item that clearly others were willing to pay more for.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I can't help it the guy had 5 post all of which were from his fs thread. Plus a 75% off a slightly used item that clearly others were willing to pay more for.


I completely agreed with you in the other thread. Preaching to the choir, man! :laugh:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

i scheduled tree removal that is located next to my driveway (my wife's mb stays in garage)so no more crap (sap, nutshells, bird crap, wet leafs, small branches etc) falling on my car. 
that should help to keep my cc paint in good condition. My previous jetta had tenths of micro dents from nuts falling 30ft high. And **** loads of crap every corner.

I could get nice set of wheels with tires for that $:banghead:
good thing is that my neighbor will split with me and i will have some wood to burn for winter :snowcool::thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Ribz80 said:


> This forum. Will post the price after I pick it up.


Man im on the market for exhaust. put WTB thread but no luck. good find :thumbup:
Let me know once You install it would like to hear it in person, You go to any meets?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

wh1te09gti said:


> Man im on the market for exhaust. put WTB thread but no luck. good find :thumbup:
> Let me know once You install it would like to hear it in person, You go to any meets?


It depends, I am down for local meets though.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> JHolmes said:
> 
> 
> > My EuroTuner came in the mail... Yay
> ...


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Ribz80 said:


> It depends, I am down for local meets though.


there is one at rt 23 lowes parking lot i go there when i have time
its on Wednesday nights


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

InvertedB said:


> It's such a killer deal a few of us didn't think it was legit. Nice buy!


It was. I wanted to protect myself but also knew there was a lot of competition.



dj_cronic_metal said:


> I can't help it the guy had 5 post all of which were from his fs thread. Plus a 75% off a slightly used item that clearly others were willing to pay more for.


The guy does not have Paypal. It was also missing a clamp( I ordered one from Borla already). So it was a risk but the guy was very up front and has been great to deal with. I was willing to do almost anything to make it happen including sending a money order over night to secure it. 

I was not willing to pay in full sight unseen. I was only willing to take so much of a risk.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

wh1te09gti said:


> there is one at rt 23 lowes parking lot i go there when i have time
> its on Wednesday nights


I work in Fairfield(directly off exit 52 off of 80 west) so that location works for me.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Ribz80 said:


> I work in Fairfield(directly off exit 52 off of 80 west) so that location works for me.


i work in boonton ex. 57 off 287 and its on my way home you should stop by sometime. all euro cars are welcome. at the spring opener it was about 300 cars. (50 non euro) then they scaled it down but its still good turn out every week.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

wh1te09gti said:


> i work in boonton ex. 57 off 287 and its on my way home you should stop by sometime. all euro cars are welcome. at the spring opener it was about 300 cars. (50 non euro) then they scaled it down but its still good turn out every week.


I live in Lake Hopatcong so I am always buzzing around that area.

I also have 3 Euro cars that can make the cut, the CC, my supercharged M Roadster, and even my wife's new Saab 9-3 XWD is tuned for 20psi lol.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

New intake with some custom fab work


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Dude did you get the apex(or whatever) intake and use the BSH heat sheild on that? Looks good. More noise than the BSH?


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

Did the obligatory euro cupholder today...from what I've read/heard this was supposed to be a long painful process for installation...actually it was quite easy and only took a little over an hour or so and that was with plenty of beer breaks :beer: great looking piece! why they didn't come from the factory like this I'll never know :screwy:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

No... I got the new Bsh race intake and fabbed up a custom bracket and insulation.. 

I'll have a minty fresh Carbonio cai and CC air ram bracket for sale tomorrow.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got a P0322 code again and replaced the Crank Sensor. Everything went well and engine light is gone :beer:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Where is the crank sensor located?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Where is the crank sensor located?


Its behind the front bumper, you have to remove the lower engine cover/belly pan.
Its also covered by one of the IC hose.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> New intake with some custom fab work


They have to extend the MAF wiring, or just cut the tape on it?

Can you run the stock engine cover with it too?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

On another note...Thursday I finally got:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I was at Tyrol late last night finishing up the rest of the turbo and intercooler piping as well as the new intake plus some custom fab work from the guys... I also did the black coolant and wiping caps. 

Here's a new engine bay pic.. 








































-
To answer your questions Dan, you need to remove the battery and let some slack out on the maf for it to reach. I don't think you can put the cover back on. 

The guys built a custom bracket to mount the front on the air tray to the oem ram air holes. For some reason Bsh just has 1 mount bolt and it had some play in the front. It's like cemented in now. Lol


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Ribz80 said:


> It was. I wanted to protect myself but also knew there was a lot of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth the trip.

$225 + a tank of gas.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ribz80 said:


> Worth the trip.
> 
> $225 + a tank of gas.


Grats on that deal!! I paid $700++


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> R0bL0gic said:
> 
> 
> > Just got mine as well, isn't that supposed to be last printed out hard copy of et?
> ...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Baseline #'s*

HP @ Crank: 210/hp
HP @ Wheels: 188/whp

Torque @ Crank: 228/ft lbs
Torque @ Wheels: 204/ft lbs

_

*Giac Stage 2*

HP @ Crank: 268/hp
HP @ Wheels: 240/whp

Torque @ Crank: 310/ft lbs
Torque @ Wheels: 277/ft lbs


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> *Baseline #'s*
> 
> HP @ Crank: 210/hp
> HP @ Wheels: 188/whp
> ...



Its scary to watch - I hate dynoing my car. The one time I tried it I was worried the whole time. Then the mooooo-stang dyno guy couldn't get a tach reading so it was all for nothing


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> *Baseline #'s*
> 
> HP @ Crank: 210/hp
> HP @ Wheels: 188/whp
> ...


I'm speechless..........extremenly impressed with the work. Let me ask you something silly...why is everyone hating the stock blue coolant and wiper fluid caps??


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. 

I don't hate them.. It just looks cleaner since the intake and charge pipe and powder coated black.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't hate them.. It just looks cleaner since the intake and charge pipe and powder coated black.


:thumbup:Got it....since youve done everything I plan to do with my engine, I would like your opinion and advice on something...I have no tune yet, just bought the car. Everyone is saying not to bother with the CAI, but I want the look!!! I liking the AWE Cone intake. If you look at the CF housing it matches the design of the left headlight....very creative design. You think I really won't feel a thing with the intake?? Also U probably know that little hesitation when you immediately take off before the turbo has time to spool. Some are saying the the A larger turbo pipe would take care of it, replacing the "plastic pancake" pipe that js stock, since I have the DSG tranny. I would appreciate your thoughts on all this! Thanks DOQ


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> On another note...Thursday I finally got:


Congrats!!!! Just noticed the post...I gotta see it man!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> :thumbup:Got it....since youve done everything I plan to do with my engine, I would like your opinion and advice on something...I have no tune yet, just bought the car. Everyone is saying not to bother with the CAI, but I want the look!!! I liking the AWE Cone intake. If you look at the CF housing it matches the design of the left headlight....very creative design. You think I really won't feel a thing with the intake?? Also U probably know that little hesitation when you immediately take off before the turbo has time to spool. Some are saying the the A larger turbo pipe would take care of it, replacing the "plastic pancake" pipe that js stock, since I have the DSG tranny. I would appreciate your thoughts on all this! Thanks DOQ


The Awe is a nice intake but it is very expensive and hard to find in stock at times. 
Without any software you really won't see any real increase in power, but throttle response will increase for sure. 
There is nothing wrong with installing a cai without software.. Lots of people do it. 

If you really want to open things up, installing the turbo outlet pipe and hi flo charge pipe will also reduce turbo lag and help throttle response... But I wouldn't waste your money on them if your not flashed. 

If you like the carbon fiber look, I have the Apr Carbonio intake for sale in Prestine condition for a great price. 
Let me know.


Link: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5679932-Minty-Fresh-APR-Carbonio-Cold-Air-Intake....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> *Baseline #'s*
> 
> HP @ Crank: 210/hp
> HP @ Wheels: 188/whp
> ...



Thanks for the invite Jimmy...had a great time. CC sounded right.....we should do it again..next time on a mustang :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup. Good times. 

Your boy shut the place down with the giac s4


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed a spoiler









Photoshoped some wheels im looking to buy
S8 wheels









Interlagos


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> got a P0322 code again and replaced the Crank Sensor. Everything went well and engine light is gone :beer:


I take it back. Engine light came on again omw to L.A. 
I don't get it really when we replace the sensor the light came off automatically.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Tom333 said:


> I take it back. Engine light came on again omw to L.A.
> I don't get it really when we replace the sensor the light came off automatically.


OEM/dealer sensor? Or an aftermarket brand from napa or advanced auto etc.. I ask because I have had many sensors fail over the years no more than a month after putting the new one in if not sooner, that were aftermarket.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

njm23 said:


> OEM/dealer sensor? Or an aftermarket brand from napa or advanced auto etc.. I ask because I have had many sensors fail over the years no more than a month after putting the new one in if not sooner, that were aftermarket.


It was OEM but only lasted 25miles. 
I'm not sure if the Arco 91 fuel has something to do with it. I ended up refueling twice at that gasoline station. And I still have half a tank.

I just don't get it... Why put sensors all over the car if the sensors goes bad before the part/parts it suppose to protect.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Not today but yesterday I finally installed the front GC lip after having it for a few months...


----------



## the951racer (Apr 15, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Not today but yesterday I finally installed the front GC lip after having it for a few months...


Pics?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just an update.. The engine light is off again.
Something might be lose or I may have to change the harness too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A couple wheel test-fits. :thumbup:


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Installed carbonio intake and R8 oil cap, BSH engine mount and transmission mount.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the BSH engine mount?


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I have them on my R and I love them. Since the CC is my wife's dd I will get back in a couple of days once I put more miles on the CC and see if there is a huge difference.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

amouse said:


> Side Mirror from chrome to brushed aluminium.


These look great, are they painted or available to purchase like that?

Have you got a link to the seller please?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Finished marblizing my bay. Its a love it or hate it kind of thing. Crappy pics for now with my point and shoot.



























Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Finished marblizing my bay. Its a love it or hate it kind of thing. Crappy pics for now with my point and shoot.


Wait WTF?

Sorry dude. Hate it.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel bad for saying this, but that looks really terrible. 
Maybe you have to see it in person to appreciate it?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I feel bad for saying this, but that looks really terrible.
> Maybe you have to see it in person to appreciate it?


Pics do suck now that I look at it on my pc. Its still a love it or hate it thing. I like to be different than the most. Black just aint for me. Im a whore with paint and wheels so this may chang it may not.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't get me wrong.. Looks like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought the engine was getting a detail!  In for better pics. opcorn:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> Finished marblizing my bay. Its a love it or hate it kind of thing. Crappy pics for now with my point and shoot.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk



Is that for real? Because that just looks like you scattered silver spray paint all over your engine bay, I dont see "marble" their?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> Finished marblizing my bay.


I did that....back in 1987, to my Mazda B2000 pick up, no way to a CC! :banghead:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

You guys make good points. So much for being different with the bay trim. Ill paint it back to the boring black I guess. It was worth a try I guess. Kinda knew I would get not so good feedback from it. Worth a try I guess.:facepalm:

So any GOOD ideas to liven my bay up a bit. Let me add first I dont like Carbon Fiber on non race cars so.... any input? Saw a leather wrapped engine cover on another VW looked decent.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

If you did a base color first over the black before you did the marbled finish so it would have more depth it would look a lot better than spraying paint and placing a trash bag on top of it for the marble effect. I would recommend either a silver or white base with a pearlescent clear.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

valkswagen said:


> If you did a base color first over the black before you did the marbled finish so it would have more depth it would look a lot better than spraying paint and placing a trash bag on top of it for the marble effect. I would recommend either a silver or white base with a pearlescent clear.


House of kolors black base, house of kolors silver/white marbilzer mid coat, and house of kolors clear on top. Was done right pics truely dont show it well. I did it, and did not like the total look of it. In the process now of painting it all trim black to normal look. Will probably leave the engine cover marble for now though. Until i come up with something else.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ideas...


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Good ideas. For now I'm painting it all back black. Leaving the engine cover marble for now.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Naresh said:


> These look great, are they painted or available to purchase like that?
> 
> Have you got a link to the seller please?


they are painted chrome. i just use sand paper and sand it to look like brushed aluminum..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-side...es&hash=item3cc1b1a074&vxp=mtr#ht_4083wt_1270


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Visiting RSworks up to no good......


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dxp4ov
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just wanted to share the dyno day video I went to last weekend...


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just wanted to share the dyno day video I went to last weekend...


Nice.. You were the only VW? but a BIG :thumbdown: to the guy who made the video for a dyno day and covered had music playing over every single pull. IDK about you but I don't watch a dyno video to listen to music :banghead:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

3M 1080 Anthracite carbon fiber vinyl wrap over the top dash trim. Just need to figure out how to get the trim off over the glove box area...


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

last night after work...I went over to my friends shop and got my downpipe installed 
i bought a dp off a A3 a while back and it went on with minor fabrication. nothing major. 

this morning i went back to weld my muffler back on. downpipe works :thumbup:
I can feel it in all gears but 4th has the most gain IMO, faster spool, better response.

also got an inspection.

next up is the turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

I got pulled over and got a ticket for tint on my windshield, headlights, fog lamps, turn signals, front windows, rear tail lenses, and license plate (tinted cover). Its all back to legal with 50% on the front windows. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted haha


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeeeouch, do they give you a change to fix it? Or your pretty much stuck with the fine? for how much $?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Blessing in disguise. What are you, 17?
It was too much ugly. Cop did you favor. lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Man I really like those black mallarys and the emblems


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

I agree, that thing looks good with the black emblems and wheels. Proper "low" makes all the difference IMO...

Edit: That's just B & G springs? Why does anybody buy any springs other than those? They sit pretty close to perfect for not being coils.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Hartmann wheels with Michelen Pilot Sports 245/35/19

Oem painted rear trunk spoiler. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> I got pulled over and got a ticket for tint on my windshield, headlights, fog lamps, turn signals, front windows, rear tail lenses, and license plate (tinted cover). Its all back to legal with 50% on the front windows. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted haha


Man that sucks. I thought it looked good. You definitely pulled off the murdered-out look. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ptfern said:


> Hartmann wheels with Michelen Pilot Sports 245/35/19


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

bordercitymadman said:


> Yeeeouch, do they give you a change to fix it? Or your pretty much stuck with the fine? for how much $?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure about the fine yet because I can't call in to check for at least 5 days. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

SlavaKM said:


> Blessing in disguise. What are you, 17?
> It was too much ugly. Cop did you favor. lol


Me 31. Me like black and tint look. Cop no do me favor. Input thank you much....


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Stage 2 APR ECU
Stage 2 HPA DSG
Neuspeed RSe14's - wrapped in Michelin Pilot Super Sport 255/35/19 all around
Neuspeed Rear Sway
KW V2's


Roof Painted, Color Matched to the Black on the XM Antenna/Fin

Flat Chrome Trim around doors, changed to matte black.

Full Matte/Flat Black Front Grille & Rear Emblem

Fogs, Front Bumper Turns, Partial Headlight, Side Mirror Turns all Tinted

Front Plate Shaved, re-mounted on custom slide tray in the lower front grille 

Chrome Trim on doors and rear bumper shaved but body lines kept.

OEM Rear Trunk Lid Spoiler affixed and molded.

Underside of the front bumper has custom flush aluminum guards mounted along the bottom to add stability and protect against underside scraping.



To-Do List for June - Brembo, FMIC, APR Full Intake 

Stage 3+ December~ish


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

nixqik1 said:


> I agree, that thing looks good with the black emblems and wheels. Proper "low" makes all the difference IMO...
> 
> Edit: That's just B & G springs? Why does anybody buy any springs other than those? They sit pretty close to perfect for not being coils.


Yep, just springs. It still has a bit of that reverse rake everyone likes to ramble on about, but it really doesn't bother me. Thanks for the compliment 



dj_cronic_metal said:


> Man I really like those black mallarys and the emblems


Thanks, man. I just had them powdercoated a couple months ago because the first time I just had them painted and they started to chip like crazy. I'm much happier with a slightly lower gloss look that's very durable.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Underside of the front bumper has custom flush aluminum guards mounted along the bottom to add stability and protect against underside scraping.



^This is something I need to do, did you just trim a piece to fit under the bumper? What did you secure it with? Car looks great, very well done!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yummy! Diggin' that molded deck-lid spoiler and the shaved chrome trim. :thumbup:

Any close-ups you can get of your hidden plate bracket in the lower grille and partially tinted headlight?


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

md5mike said:


>


That car......is money. I love the look of that so much. I'm jealous you get to keep your tinted tails. Hopefully they don't hassle you in your state like they do in mine.


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

This guy above me just has bad luck with cops and tint. He should get a bus pass.

That aside, sick storm trooper! I need my grill done black and my chrome trim painted white and we will be twins.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> That car......is money. I love the look of that so much. I'm jealous you get to keep your tinted tails. Hopefully they don't hassle you in your state like they do in mine.



Actually I've been pulled over about it, I just flash military ID and they ignore it.


I will take the requested close up's tonight.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

md5mike said:


> Actually I've been pulled over about it, I just flash military ID and they ignore it.
> 
> 
> I will take the requested close up's tonight.


Haha I actually tried that! I had my military ID (expired, but whatever) and he didn't care one bit. He basically gave me the ticket, flipped me the bird, and said "see ya in hell". It might not have gone exactly like that, but that's what it felt like.


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

I just ordered my bag setup. Soooo... my Koni coils will be for sale soon. pm me if you are interested. My car has 9k miles, coils have been on for about 4k miles.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

. Looks good 👍


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I pieced together a boost gauge setup today.. 

42dd boost tap
New South gauge
B6 pod
All connectors and hoses

Should have everything in by Monday... Diy to follow.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I pieced together a boost gauge setup today..
> 
> 42dd boost tap
> New South gauge
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

in the last week i've gone from this









to this








to this








to this








to this









wheels are waiting to get mounted, good tire machine broke :banghead

more pics to come after notch and wheels


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Not running any filters on your air compressors? Better watch what you put back there.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

At the firehouse huh.. Our taxes hard at work:laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Double post fail.:banghead:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> opcorn:


I'm sorry... did I say Monday? Holy 1 day shipping!!


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

DOQ fastlane said:


> At the firehouse huh.. Our taxes hard at work:laugh:



Yea, were actually a fairly busy company, although nothing like the heavy rescue's in major cities.

And the filters are on now, forgot them at my house, install was at my rents

Now if i can just talk the wife into bagging the b7 passat


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Dropped it off at the dealer for them to fix the issue I have been having with the MDI and to have the plastic trim piece below the rear window replaced (it was cracked) Then I got to drive home my BMW 328i rental car.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You have a problem chief?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'm sorry... did I say Monday? Holy 1 day shipping!!


screw the car more pics of the kitchen /


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> screw the car more pics of the kitchen /


:laugh: thanks. 

I took a panorama shot with my gnex. Little distorted but you get the idea.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> :laugh: thanks.
> 
> I took a panorama shot with my gnex. Little distorted but you get the idea.


Very nice kitchen and great choice in phone. I love my gnex!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks.. Rooted and unlocked bootloader after 5 min of purchase. Running droidth3orys patient zero m2.5


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

I got mine on launch day so it was rooted and rom'ed within a week. Running BlackICE toro Kangorade 35 (at least for today...)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> That's just B & G springs? Why does anybody buy any springs other than those? They sit pretty close to perfect for not being coils.


They do look good

BUT most people want to do things on the cheap (which is understandable, to a point), and they usually just run the stock dampers with aftermarket springs.
With those springs especially, there's no way the stock dampers will hold up long on that low of a drop. Even if they did....they would ride like crap.

So $200 for springs + $500 for new dampers = $700 which is taking you into coilover territory already


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New wheels/tires installed
H&R spacers installed
AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe installed
K&N filter installed & air box mods done
Adjusted rear sway bar from Hard to Soft


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> New wheels/tires installed
> H&R spacers installed
> AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe installed
> K&N filter installed & air box mods done
> Adjusted rear sway bar from Hard to Soft


"swiss cheese" intake box mod? Any pics of tht?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

bp328i said:


> Very nice kitchen and great choice in phone. I love my gnex!


 +2 on kitchen choice.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> New wheels/tires installed
> H&R spacers installed
> AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe installed
> K&N filter installed & air box mods done
> Adjusted rear sway bar from Hard to Soft


Pics of rims????


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Had my 30K service done. 

I bought the car as a CPO and right around the key the dash was peeling just a little. I was like oh well it's pre-owned and never gave it another thought. 

I love the dealer I go to because when I went back to pick up the car the service guy tells me he special order a part for me and would be calling me to schedule another service once the part comes in. He wanted to make sure it was fixed under warranty. 

I now know why I drive 40 miles and past two other dealers to go to this dealer.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Washed and waxed. Plasti dipped the outside of the grille and added tiny chrome molding to lower grille.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Washed it and took it out for a small photo shoot. Will post pics soon.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Debadged the rear, stuck on my 2013 registration sticker.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Bad bunny, I pm'd you


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Added a amp/sub to the already great factory setup and sounds even better!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Very productive day!
Installed:
Spoiler
Front Gold Coast Lip
R-line Fender Badges
U Chrome trim

and would like to thank our fellow Vortex member "Gateway car" for help installing gold coast side skirts! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Bought a '09 CC*

1st post, bought a '09 CC yesterday, found great forum today. White Gold CC Sport, dealer certified, 25k miles, decent deal.

Oh yea, Hi guys and gals.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

I changed up the nose a bit...when from plasti dipped yellow turns to smoked (tinted) for the glossy look instead of the flat...ill post pictures later 





mndwgz said:


> 1st post, bought a '09 CC yesterday, found great forum today. White Gold CC Sport, dealer certified, 25k miles, decent deal.
> 
> Oh yea, Hi guys and gals.


congrats and welcome....post up some pictures.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Just gonna leave this here from a recent show we attended.


















Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Installed Euroswitch.
Had my buddy VagCom the car and remove DRLs and do key fob/windows option.

Car looks 1000000x better without DRLs!


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

As requested, pic from last night... front covered in bugs as of tonight from a few I-75 miles. Might have to do the 3M clear bra.

Nice stance on this one :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I removed the cover (as seen in the picture) and for the last two days I've notice the slight hesitation from 1st gear to 2nd in D is gone and there is either a bit more horsepower or at least more turbo spool. Now, I'm not talking about anything "tuned" related but there is a difference in the car. Getting to the question now, Why? Is this the same results when adding a CAI? Or?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> Question: I removed the cover (as seen in the picture) and for the last two days I've notice the slight hesitation from 1st gear to 2nd in D is gone and there is either a bit more horsepower or at least more turbo spool. Now, I'm not talking about anything "tuned" related but there is a difference in the car. Getting to the question now, Why? Is this the same results when adding a CAI? Or?


:screwy:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> "swiss cheese" intake box mod? Any pics of tht?


I would *NEVER* do that.

It's nothing major....just a (true) OEM mod actually



KOWCC said:


> Pics of rims????


Nothing special.

I'll have pics up when I get my final piece of the puzzle on the car


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Rlinetexas : You disabled the factory cold-air intake......not a performance improvement !

On the Amp and sub install, which speaker did you tap to feed the amp input?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Rlinetexas said:


> Question: I removed the cover (as seen in the picture) and for the last two days I've notice the slight hesitation from 1st gear to 2nd in D is gone and there is either a bit more horsepower or at least more turbo spool. Now, I'm not talking about anything "tuned" related but there is a difference in the car. Getting to the question now, Why? Is this the same results when adding a CAI? Or?


yeah like a couple people of said youre no longer bringing in cold air from the front of the grill (optimal). By taking the cover off youre now sucking in hot air from the engine bay. My advice, put the cover back on, or go with an intake system... APR has the carbonio which is awesome (just ordered mine after many recomendations). AWE has a nice one you can get with chrome or black tubing to the turbo. They both utilize the grille intake area so you get the cold outside air. :thumbup:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Ordered some new parts to start upgrading  Will post pics as i go, but this is what i got...

- APR stage 1 & 2 intake system
- Forge DV relocation kit with BOV 
- BB Down pipe
- AWE boost hose for a gauge (josh from AWE says they are developing a vent pod for the CC, so im waiting for that opcorn: )


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

mwurman said:


> Ordered some new parts to start upgrading  Will post pics as i go, but this is what i got...
> 
> - APR stage 1 & 2 intake system
> - Forge DV relocation kit with BOV
> ...


Nice! We've been waiting a very long time for the AWE vent boost gauge to come out. There is only one person that has one.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Waiting for the storm to clear up, and see if I have any HAIL DINGS!! :banghead::banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Need More Power*

Dealer couldn't find my plate in the system so I had to wait for them to sort it out. 
So I found out in FL the DMV doesn't use the letter "O"; they use zero instead for any and all personalized plates. It's on the CC, but this time it doesn't rep a big 'ol fuel burner like the 7.5l '76 Buick Estate Wagon I originally got it for, or the '92 6.0l V12 Mercedes it went on next. 

I think it kind of suits the overall shape of the CC.










Now, on to more power, 12 volts that is. I found a spot for the GPS, the machine that whoops 'n beeps, phone, iPad not in, but planned... and only 1 plug in up front? WTF is that all about?
What have you guys done to get more outlets?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

I just lowered the front more to match the back. The front is all they way down, so I may have to raise the back to get them to match . I snapped these today. My sister, and Another friend took pictures with their DSLRs and I'll upload them too once they are done editing them or whatever.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Not the best pictures, but finally finished up the install an hour ago.
























Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Finally got my extended warranty in process.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Gold cost body kit, euro front turn signals, and Sagitta wheels...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Not the best pictures, but finally finished up the install an hour ago.


Did you fab & install it yourself?

If so....looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

From Saturday:

Rollin'


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

I've owned it 8 days now, got a 2012 sport used with 30k on it. It just got APR Stage 1 today, well worth it! More parts on order, can't wait. Thanks Further Performance!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I had the Amp/Sub installed by Car Toys, and they used an Adapter to hook up the head unit to the amp w/ RCA's. Very clean setup.


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

Was going to talk about my cool new 034 dog bone mounts but one bolt was a bitch... . So i did a simple debadging today, looks a lot cleaner in the rear.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Drove it to work, looking forward to installing the forge DV relocation kit and adding a BOV...intake, DP, tuning soon to arrive :thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

J.Iverson said:


> I've owned it 8 days now, got a 2012 sport used with 30k on it. It just got APR Stage 1 today, well worth it! More parts on order, can't wait. Thanks Further Performance!!


 '12 with 30k on it? :what: 
more details on that purchase please..


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> '12 with 30k on it? :what:


Thought the same exact thing. Someone did a lot of driving and then dumped it after a year. Was it a demo/loaner car? A rental?


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

"Show me the carfox"

My car received half a bottle of Bug&Tar thanks to hitting some patch of tar. ALL down driver's side of my Candy White Lux.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Not the best pictures, but finally finished up the install an hour ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I am assuming that a vacuum is next on your car needs list


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Thought the same exact thing. Someone did a lot of driving and then dumped it after a year. Was it a demo/loaner car? A rental?


Yes, unfortunately it was a rental, but a vw certified one.


----------



## ifhn166 (Mar 12, 2004)

Details on the install?


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

I am a low miler, my 06 I traded for it only had 43k. I figure when I'm done driving it in 5 years it will be more in the "norm" with 7o-75k on it. Probably not the best way to look at it, but I fell in love with the car and thought the price was more than fair compared to new. That saved money will go towards mods.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I am assuming that a vacuum is next on your car needs list


Hah! Yeah. Full detail tomorrow in preparation for SOWO.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Looking for Water*

Picked up the wife and a couple of her friends for lunch yesterday. Right rear passenger door opened for the first time since dealer day and dumped about a cup of water on friends nice shoes, so I checked door bottoms when I got home. Drain holes are open, but on the inside side of the gasket. Does water typically collect there? I noticed the right rear window was in the convenience position tuesday morning before I hit the door un-lock and it rained the night before. Something to keep an eye on?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

installed a noise maker lol :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> installed a noise maker lol :laugh:


I notice it's Forge, but what is that piece ?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> I notice it's Forge, but what is that piece ?


all it is is a spacer that goes between your turbo and the stock DV and gives you that fancy pssshh sound...

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=260402&product=FMDV14T


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> all it is is a spacer that goes between your turbo and the stock DV and gives you that fancy pssshh sound...
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=260402&product=FMDV14T


Ahhh I love that psssshhh sound! Doesnt the blow off valve also do the same?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Ahhh I love that psssshhh sound! Doesnt the blow off valve also do the same?


yes, but this option is only $90 and utilizes the stock DV sensor..which mine needs replaced, still this original faulty design


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> yes, but this option is only $90 and utilizes the stock DV sensor..which mine needs replaced, still this original faulty design


Besides sound, are there any added benefits? Does it harm all any engine parts?, void warranty? Etccc


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> yes, but this option is only $90 and utilizes the stock DV sensor..which mine needs replaced, still this original faulty design


Is this what u bought? I can't believe it's cheaper on ECS!!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Blow_Off_Valve/ES1832412/


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

The only negative to installing it is looking and a sounding like a jdm fool. 

I can only assume your 21 or under?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Besides sound, are there any added benefits? Does it harm all any engine parts?, void warranty? Etccc


im pretty sure its only noise maker. unles You upgrade to bigger snail 
to each their own but this is def not going to be on my "to do" list. had enough "psh" sounding cars in past.
1st gen speed 3, evo x , bt mk4... it gets old after a while.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The only negative to installing it is looking and a sounding like a jdm fool.
> 
> I can only assume your 21 or under?


exactly, its not the sound that should be associated with cc, suits evo with big wing or sti but again to each their own...whatever makes You happy.

One of the reason why i don't want to put intake on my car. to avoid psh 
drop in with dan's oem mod is more than enough to supply air to mighty ko3 :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, was not looking to install, just wanted to learn about it....exactly not associated with a CC, especially one with two child seats in the back.....when I want sound, I just pull out my Jeep GC SRT8


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah but srt there is no psh sound so it's lame and doesnt count.:laugh:

j/k would love one bad ass machine one of the handful american cars i would buy.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> yeah but srt there is no psh sound so it's lame and doesnt count.:laugh:
> 
> j/k would love one bad ass machine one of the handful american cars i would buy.


This is my first German, and it's really hard to go back after having one....but the work on my Cherokee will blow your socks off


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Besides sound, are there any added benefits? Does it harm all any engine parts?, void warranty? Etccc


yeah pretty much just a noise maker...doesnt hurt/improve performance...i got mine from a friend for pretty much nothings so just on there for s**ts and giggles. Once it gets annoying (probably by the end of the week) i'll take it off ha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> yeah pretty much just a noise maker...doesnt hurt/improve performance...i got mine from a friend for pretty much nothings so just on there for s**ts and giggles. Once it gets annoying (probably by the end of the week) i'll take it off ha


That's funny man....yeah it's an easy install and take off, so just like u said....when it getts annoying, I'll have to borrow it for a day


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

KOWCC - How do you like your 35% tint on your CW CC? I'm thinking of going 35 on the back windows, staying legal at 50% for the front windows, but cannot decided between 50 and 35 for the rear windshield.

Also, ordered an aluminum ring for my Euroswitch! eace:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SleepyGTI said:


> KOWCC - How do you like your 35% tint on your CW CC? I'm thinking of going 35 on the back windows, staying legal at 50% for the front windows, but cannot decided between 50 and 35 for the rear windshield.
> 
> Also, ordered an aluminum ring for my Euroswitch! eace:


Sleepy...35% in my opinion is absolute perfection!! Enough tint as well as keeping it classy. However I like consistency all around the vehicle. So my opinion, if you have 50s in the front, then do 50s in the back ..or else it looks like you are a limo driver, hauling around private guests in the back ....just my opinion though.

I am receiving my euro switch today. But where did u get your ring from, I want one. The only link I have is for a German seller an he wants an arm and a leg for it. He also sells the rings for the front two headrests.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> That's funny man....yeah it's an easy install and take off, so just like u said....when it getts annoying, I'll have to borrow it for a day


haha for sure..youre in south mich so road trip lol it is kind of fun though to drive by someone walking on the sidewalk and release the throttle...thing goes off, and they jump a foot in the air :laugh:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Just gonna leave this here from a recent show we attended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I know them, lol. I was there and my CC was parked w/XclusiveAlliance right across from ISO.

I saw your CC and a black one next to you. Sorry I didn't get to meet you guys.


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

KOWCC said:


> Sleepy...35% in my opinion is absolute perfection!! Enough tint as well as keeping it classy. However I like consistency all around the vehicle. So my opinion, if you have 50s in the front, then do 50s in the back ..or else it looks like you are a limo driver, hauling around private guests in the back ....just my opinion though.
> 
> I am receiving my euro switch today. But where did u get your ring from, I want one. The only link I have is for a German seller an he wants an arm and a leg for it. He also sells the rings for the front two headrests.


I've been debating back and forth for weeks over the 50% in the rears or not. Legal limit is 50% for the front windows in Ohio, so I do not want to go beyond that. This car is my daddy-mobile. Don't need any unnecessary run ins with the law in this car. I'm just not sure 50% in the back will keep the heat out as much as I'd like it to....I was looking to you for some reassurance, now I'm still as undecided! :laugh:

I ended up ordering the rings from that german dealer. I got a few for friends, so the shipping cost was split up between us. Not a BAD price, but cheaper than having a friend make one.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SleepyGTI said:


> I've been debating back and forth for weeks over the 50% in the rears or not. Legal limit is 50% for the front windows in Ohio, so I do not want to go beyond that. This car is my daddy-mobile. Don't need any unnecessary run ins with the law in this car. I'm just not sure 50% in the back will keep the heat out as much as I'd like it to....I was looking to you for some reassurance, now I'm still as undecided! :laugh:
> 
> I ended up ordering the rings from that german dealer. I got a few for friends, so the shipping cost was split up between us. Not a BAD price, but cheaper than having a friend make one.


I did give you more reassurance, I said. 50 all around.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Last piece of the puzzle arrived, Hartmann HTT-256-GA:M with 235/35ZR19 Continental ExtremeContact DW, picture to follow when she's got washed..eace:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Mounted the new tire on the new spare Sagitta and loaded things up for SOWO.


----------



## jmrussell2003 (Sep 29, 2010)

Installed a new pair of shoes. A6 reps.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

jmrussell2003 said:


> Installed a new pair of shoes. A6 reps.


:thumbup::thumbup:

I think you just answered my "Which wheels to get" question.

Where did you get them?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

good looking wheels :thumbup: these are 19" right? 
what happened to the fog light area ?


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Mounted the new tire on the new spare Sagitta and loaded things up for SOWO.


If you see some Ohio plates (PG mk4 Jetta w/ BNDOVER plate)...tell them the Honda guy with the CC said hi! 
and then try and race him, because racecar


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> good looking wheels :thumbup: these are 19" right?
> what happened to the fog light area ?


Look like 18's to me and regarding the lower grills, I think DavidPaul might have borrowed his CC'ed for a little. :laugh:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

FastB7S4 said:


> regarding the lower grills, I think DavidPaul might have borrowed his CC'ed for a little. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Look like 18's to me and regarding the lower grills, I think DavidPaul might have borrowed his CC'ed for a little. :laugh:


Awwwww poor David haha


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

installed carbon fiber mirror caps


----------



## jmrussell2003 (Sep 29, 2010)

10CC said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I think you just answered my "Which wheels to get" question.
> 
> Where did you get them?


OEMWheelsPlus


----------



## jmrussell2003 (Sep 29, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> good looking wheels :thumbup: these are 19" right?
> what happened to the fog light area ?


They are 18s. ET35, 5mm spacers up front. 

Foglight grilles have LED DRLs built in. Not sure if I like the chrome part yet or not. Might need to plasti-dip them black to try them out.


----------



## Repooc (Oct 2, 2011)

jmrussell2003 said:


> They are 18s. ET35, 5mm spacers up front.
> 
> Foglight grilles have LED DRLs built in. Not sure if I like the chrome part yet or not. Might need to plasti-dip them black to try them out.


kinda OT, but can you please post a head-on shot with the LED DRLs on please?

I was considering this mod as well, but have yet to see it installed and on.

Thanks!!


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Re-installed my RNS-510 with the 3690 firmware update.





































Viel Spaß!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Put some Q5 tips on...way cleaner than the VW ones that have the screws!











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2wjqbg
Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Added the missing two wires for my RNS-510 / 9w7 setup to stream bluetooth music in stereo. 

My VAG-COM came from Ross-Tech so I enabled windows up/down with fob. Rain sensor windows-up enabled. DRL disabled which made my euro switch work correctly.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for my CC.....will probably hit 10k miles today


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Full Detail......*


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Romney, sent you a pm


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got done rewiring the stock wire harness that was use on the stock RCD-510 so now my RNS-510 has voice control using the stock mic. 

That was kind of a pain but so worth it. No more typing an address into Navigation for me!


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Kinda' installed my R-Line Pedals - http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT-RLINE-Spo...item1e6bb10526 

Didn't do the gas pedal as the screw/nut that is supplied won't really work right with the "finned" backside of the gas pedal. Think I'll be making a trip to Home Depot for some longer screws that will fit.

FYI, also need a longer screw for the clutch pedal one as well. The dead pedal and brake pedal fit just fine after drilling the holes.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

JLondon said:


> Kinda' installed my R-Line Pedals - http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT-RLINE-Spo...item1e6bb10526
> 
> Didn't do the gas pedal as the screw/nut that is supplied won't really work right with the "finned" backside of the gas pedal. Think I'll be making a trip to Home Depot for some longer screws that will fit.
> 
> FYI, also need a longer screw for the clutch pedal one as well. The dead pedal and brake pedal fit just fine after drilling the holes.


Please post pictures when completed!  I've been considering getting those instead of OEM ones. Also, will you need to remove the accelerator pedal to drill the holes, etc? Appreciate you being the guinea pig!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Put on new wheels!
Interlagos replica 19x8 with Conti DWS 245/45/19 

And i love it!! They are quieter and softer than my old stoc tires on 17" wheels




















---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?12rqud


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

romney said:


> Re-installed my RNS-510 with the 3690 firmware update.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß!


Romney, just curious...is this fw update available for all RNS-510 units or specific models? Can you provide a link? Thanks.

Edit: Nvmd....I see this is for rev. E (or later) units only.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The only negative to installing it is looking and a sounding like a jdm fool.
> 
> I can only assume your 21 or under?


Too funny.. LMAO. :laugh:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Much needed wash and wax. Every time I do I fall in love again. 
Was gonna trade her but I just can't do it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> Put on new wheels!
> Interlagos replica 19x8 with Conti DWS 245/45/19
> 
> And i love it!! They are quieter and softer than my old stoc tires on 17" wheels
> ...


Wheels are incredible...when I bought my lux limited. It had the OEMs in 18. I had wanted 19s so I told the dealer to get me a set of Sagittas. If I had known the interlagos came in 19 reps...I may have went with those....great look


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Yesterday at SOWO





























Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ they did studio shots there. How much did it cost you?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Wheels are incredible...when I bought my lux limited. It had the OEMs in 18. I had wanted 19s so I told the dealer to get me a set of Sagittas. If I had known the interlagos came in 19 reps...I may have went with those....great look


Stick with Sagittas as they are fairly light for a 19" wheel.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> ^ they did studio shots there. How much did it cost you?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


- Gratis


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> - Gratis
> 
> :thumbup: For another Mag or just for kicks?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Drove back from SOWO. Had a great time and looking forward to next year. By then, I will have a full custom stainless exhaust for the CC installed and may be bringing down a Mk2 GLI and my Mk3 Cabrio project [in finished form].


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

Got a couple pictures of my car


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Awwwww poor David haha


Are you guys picking on me? 

What is FastB7S4 referring to?

I can take it, I'm tough.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Are you guys picking on me?
> 
> What is FastB7S4 referring to?
> 
> I can take it, I'm tough.


The guy posted a pic of his car with chrome trim in the fog light lower grill. I suggested that perhaps you got your hands on his car. :laugh:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

romney said:


> Re-installed my RNS-510 with the 3690 firmware update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me more about this please. What does the update give you and does it apply to all RNS-510 units in all countries?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

*snapped a couple pics *

snapped a couple pics :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

almost there...:thumbup:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Watched the rain trying to wash away my nicely Zainoed paint.










---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2nrds4
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Got my aspherical mirrors today! Installed them on my lunch break. Got car sick after looking at them when driving. I'll need to get used to the curve on these. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> The guy posted a pic of his car with chrome trim in the fog light lower grill. I suggested that perhaps you got your hands on his car. :laugh:


Okay.

The difference between his and mine is that his also includes a chrome ring around the fogs, where as mine only covers the horizontal slats.

I guess because of my age and the cars of yor, I still like a lot of crhome.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

jmrussell2003 said:


> They are 18s. ET35, 5mm spacers up front.
> 
> Foglight grilles have LED DRLs built in. Not sure if I like the chrome part yet or not. Might need to plasti-dip them black to try them out.


where did you get those foglight trim with led built-in?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JLondon said:


> Kinda' installed my R-Line Pedals - http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT-RLINE-Spo...item1e6bb10526
> 
> Didn't do the gas pedal as the screw/nut that is supplied won't really work right with the "finned" backside of the gas pedal. Think I'll be making a trip to Home Depot for some longer screws that will fit.
> 
> FYI, also need a longer screw for the clutch pedal one as well. The dead pedal and brake pedal fit just fine after drilling the holes.





Pookie64 said:


> Please post pictures when completed!  I've been considering getting those instead of OEM ones. Also, will you need to remove the accelerator pedal to drill the holes, etc? Appreciate you being the guinea pig!!


To each their own, but you wanna put some cheesy $50 dollar pedals COVERS that look like they came from AutoZone & should be on a Civic sporting a fart can & giant wing onto your $30k VW :screwy:

Maybe they match your "_Type R_" floor mats? 

Just buy the R-line or GTI style ones that actually fit & are designed for your car for the $150 :facepalm:


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> To each their own, but you wanna put some cheesy $50 dollar pedals COVERS that look like they came from AutoZone & should be on a Civic sporting a fart can & giant wing onto your $30k VW :screwy:
> 
> Maybe they match your "_Type R_" floor mats?
> 
> *Just buy the R-line or GTI style ones that actually fit & are designed for your car for the $150* :facepalm:


Like I did...so much better


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

fake out lol


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

:what: audi motor in vw? how hard was to install? lots of custom fabrication? :laugh:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dropped my car off for 20K mile service. I have had the car for exactly one year and a week, and hit 20K miles on it. apparently my wheels need to be rebalanced and realigned.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

This went haywire today...as soon as i saw the parking brake was a button on the dash and not a mechanical lever...i KNEW it would break :screwy: :banghead:


----------



## Winemaker4 (Dec 16, 2011)

*After much ado, APR has finally visited my 2012..*

After a journey ranging from bizarre to ridiculous, my 2012 finally has the "brain upgrade" she so richly deserved, courtesy of our friends at APR, and the salty dogs at Salisbury Moror Car.

My first attempt, with another brand and dealer, resulted in a toasted ECU, and the dealer going out of business. (thankfully, after paying the 1400 or so to replace it, and waiting a week for that, as they had no replacements in North America.)

Quit now? Heck no, I have watched National Lampoons Christmas Vacation enough times to spot a Clark W. Griswald moment when I see it. And I do own a chain saw, so the whole family kinda wondered where this might go...

So ff to Salisbury NY, the bustling hub of nowhere in particular. Thanks to VW's penchant for binary cat and mouse with the aftermarket, 2012 and up tsi's require the use of a jig to be attached at multiple points on the removed ECU. If you miss a single contact, no handshake with APR's uplink. The guy at Salisbury, and everybody else there, were great. It took over two hours, but when he finally made the proper connections, it went flawlessly. I am using the 93 octane mode.

I had a 1999 Passat, and Wettareur chip, back in the day so I was expecting my results to be similar.

Not even close. Horsepower is a venerable equation, but torque, in this case, is a viseral reality. Torque that breaks the Contis loose when rolling on, in second, on dry pavement. APR's specification for torque north of 300 ft. Lbs. of torque feels legit. And with CD of .284, well, theoretically something like 4,350 RPM's works out to 136MPH. In other words, you don't think about tapping into it all without the proper foot ware, and obviously on a closed course. 

The one claim that hasn't panned out is better mileage, but I think I know why that is....
Cheers!
B


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

LED DRL'S











Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

ptfern said:


> LED DRL'S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So very jealous! 
Keep me in mind when you get sick of them :laugh:


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

SleepyGTI said:


> So very jealous!
> Keep me in mind when you get sick of them :laugh:



Lol. Will do. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> To each their own, but you wanna put some cheesy $50 dollar pedals COVERS that look like they came from AutoZone & should be on a Civic sporting a fart can & giant wing onto your $30k VW :screwy:
> 
> Maybe they match your "_Type R_" floor mats?
> 
> Just buy the R-line or GTI style ones that actually fit & are designed for your car for the $150 :facepalm:


You are right, I shouldn't even consider it! :screwy: I do need to forward your comment to my domestic CFO though!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

peterek said:


> Put on new wheels!
> Interlagos replica 19x8 with Conti DWS 245/45/19
> 
> And i love it!! They are quieter and softer than my old stoc tires on 17" wheels


Great look!

Did you really put on 245/*45*/19, not 245/35/19? I would think 245/45/19 would be well over-sized compared to the stock overall diameter for the CC.

It looks like you're also running stock suspension still?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ptfern said:


> LED DRL'S


HID kit, too?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ptfern said:


> LED DRL'S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jlc or achtuning?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

romney said:


>


EDC was great no? 
i went on sunday had the time of my life



[email protected] said:


> Got a couple pictures of my car


awesome plate FML!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pookie64 said:


> You are right, I shouldn't even consider it! :screwy: I do need to forward your comment to my domestic CFO though!


It's your car, do what you want

I'm just saying that they look REALLY tacky, and you have to drill & screw them on to install :facepalm:

If you go to sell or trade the car and someone sees those pedals OR the holes left from them....I'm pretty sure they'd walk away



Winemaker4 said:


> The one claim that hasn't panned out is better mileage


APR doesn't really claim it....people just usually see better mileage since the fuel is being utilized 100% instead of running rich from the factory

My MFI went from 28.5 up to almost 31 now that I'm running Stage 1. Best tank of gas I've run so far too. 470 miles on it with still 1/4 tank to go


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

bp328i said:


> Like I did...so much better


:thumbup:

Order mine last week. Hoping to get it in the next few days!


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Jlc or achtuning?


achtuning i suppose.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Order mine last week. Hoping to get it in the next few days!
> 
> ...


where did you order them? ecs is having a promo.. pretty reasonable and thinking of ordering too


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

10000 mile service, LED Bulbs inside and out, and Eibach pro kit sport springs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


> 10000 mile service, LED Bulbs inside and out, and Eibach pro kit sport springs


What did u use for your license plate?? 2012 CCs do not work with any LED setup for the license plate. I've tried over 10 sets. All cause bulb out errors


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

*got the catback exhaust installed*

Got my Neuspeed Catback installed today at EP Werks. I am extremely impressed and satisfied with this exhaust! It sounds amazing in person! The sound in the video is awful actually. I recorded it with a phone. I'll try to get a better sound clip soon but until then here you go...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> What did u use for your license plate?? 2012 CCs do not work with any LED setup for the license plate. I've tried over 10 sets. All cause bulb out errors


http://www.v-leds.com/Load-Resistors/25-OHM-25W-LOAD-RESISTORS-p4481145.html


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Got my Neuspeed Catback installed today at EP Werks. I am extremely impressed and satisfied with this exhaust! It sounds amazing in person! The sound in the video is awful actually. I recorded it with a phone. I'll try to get a better sound clip soon but until then here you go...


I forgot they had that exhaust. You're the first person I've seen running it

How much did you pick it up for?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

On my CC....some asshat decided that he couldn't park on his own side of the parking space in his newer V6 Mustang and gave me a nice chip on my driver's side door

He seriously left 3-4 feet of space on the one side of the curb/his parking spot and decided he had to park within a foot of mine instead & then proceed to swing his door into my car


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> 10000 mile service, LED Bulbs inside and out, and Eibach pro kit sport springs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> On my CC....some asshat decided that he couldn't park on his own side of the parking space in his newer V6 Mustang and gave me a nice chip on my driver's side door
> 
> He seriously left 3-4 feet of space on the one side of the curb/his parking spot and decided he had to park within a foot of mine instead & then proceed to swing his door into my car


What an a-hole....always sad to hear such news.....it takes me about 10 mins to find the most strategic spot I can find Anywhere i go.....drives my family nuts....i take into consideration wind speed, elevation of the spot, so no shopping carts can roll my way, etccccc. Bu it has paid off...no dings in the last 17 years!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


> http://www.v-leds.com/Load-Resistors/25-OHM-25W-LOAD-RESISTORS-p4481145.html


How did you mount these resistors? I'm assuming inside the bumper with double sides tape?....I would still be concerned about heat even with that set up...

I could mount a small metal plate inside the bumper then mount the resistors on that.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I forgot they had that exhaust. You're the first person I've seen running it
> 
> How much did you pick it up for?


$800 + $50 for the install. Honestly, the best sounding exhaust I have heard so far in person for the VW CC. You know those youtube videos of some German CCs with really smooth exhaust notes that were floating around on this forum. This sounds just like that. The idling sound is not intrusive at all. You cannot hear it. When you are on the highway you cannot notice any difference but when you floor it or give it gas it produces this nice sporty exhaust note that I just love! 

But then after hearing my own exhaust on the video I took yesterday I have my doubts about the actual sound of Magnaflow and Borla. I wonder how those sound in person.

*They had to cut the stock exhaust just above the rear underbody frame because it couldn't be lift over it.* I am a noob when it comes to these things but the guy at the shop told me it could be welded back or even fixed back together with some sort of clamp that I cannot remember now. But it sounded reasonable but I don't think I'll be going back to stock unless I sell the car to someone who doesn't like the sound of this catback.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> How did you mount these resistors? I'm assuming inside the bumper with double sides tape?....I would still be concerned about heat even with that set up...
> 
> I could mount a small metal plate inside the bumper then mount the resistors on that.


http://www.v-leds.com/Load-Resistors/SINGLE-LOAD-RESISTOR-p6841376.html


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

installed stage I and II carbonio!










and did some work to the dash trim 


















opcorn:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> What an a-hole....always sad to hear such news.....it takes me about 10 mins to find the most strategic spot I can find Anywhere i go.....drives my family nuts....i take into consideration wind speed, elevation of the spot, so no shopping carts can roll my way, etccccc. Bu it has paid off...no dings in the last 17 years!


windy weather and free standing shopping carts are the worst enemy when You parked all the way at the end. i always try to hide behind some other cars when parked in slightly inclined lot. so far so good. :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Bleser said:


> Great look!
> 
> Did you really put on 245/*45*/19, not 245/35/19? I would think 245/45/19 would be well over-sized compared to the stock overall diameter for the CC.
> 
> It looks like you're also running stock suspension still?


My bad it is 245/*35*/19

Stock Suspension


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


> http://www.v-leds.com/Load-Resistors/SINGLE-LOAD-RESISTOR-p6841376.html


Just what I had envisioned!!! Thanks. One last Q. Does it matter what size of resistor you buy? For example I'm not sure how many volts my LEDs pull, and I'm not sure what my car's CECM expects those bulbs to pull so basically the difference I need is not known. If my resistor is too large will it take away from the intensity if the light output? I want my LEDs to still be bright!


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

For those with the chrome headlight switch ring, how did you make it stay in place?

Glue?


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> What an a-hole....always sad to hear such news.....it takes me about 10 mins to find the most strategic spot I can find Anywhere i go.....drives my family nuts....i take into consideration wind speed, elevation of the spot, so no shopping carts can roll my way, etccccc. Bu it has paid off...no dings in the last 17 years!


Seems that no matter how long it takes me to look for an ideal parking spot, or how far away from ANY objects, anticipated or otherwise, door dings always seem to happen 

I know most people don't give a rat's A$$ about their own vehicles or property, but how about respecting someone else's?? NOT!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

JLondon said:


> Seems that no matter how long it takes me to look for an ideal parking spot, or how far away from ANY objects, anticipated or otherwise, door dings always seem to happen
> 
> I know most people don't give a rat's A$$ about their own vehicles or property, but how about respecting someone else's?? NOT!!!


Respect someone else's.....can't agree with you more on that one!!!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mentally rehearsed installing my Ksport coilovers. As long as their is no interference from le wife or mah bebe, should be a go....:sly:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> What an a-hole....always sad to hear such news.....it takes me about 10 mins to find the most strategic spot I can find Anywhere i go.....drives my family nuts....i take into consideration wind speed, elevation of the spot, so no shopping carts can roll my way, etccccc. Bu it has paid off...no dings in the last 17 years!


 Yeah I'm the same way and thought I parked in an adequate spot.....but I guess not. 

If I see the guy again, I'm gonna introduce myself and then thank him for chipping my car as well. 
Curious to see if he'll be apologetic, or just not care. 

It's not terrible or that bad, but I just wish it would've never happened. 



praneetloke said:


> $800 + $50 for the install. Honestly, the best sounding exhaust I have heard so far in person for the VW CC. You know those youtube videos of some German CCs with really smooth exhaust notes that were floating around on this forum. This sounds just like that. The idling sound is not intrusive at all. You cannot hear it. When you are on the highway you cannot notice any difference but when you floor it or give it gas it produces this nice sporty exhaust note that I just love!
> 
> But then after hearing my own exhaust on the video I took yesterday I have my doubts about the actual sound of Magnaflow and Borla. I wonder how those sound in person.
> 
> *They had to cut the stock exhaust just above the rear underbody frame because it couldn't be lift over it.* I am a noob when it comes to these things but the guy at the shop told me it could be welded back or even fixed back together with some sort of clamp that I cannot remember now. But it sounded reasonable but I don't think I'll be going back to stock unless I sell the car to someone who doesn't like the sound of this catback.


 I love my Borla. 
My videos don't really do it justice either. 

As for cutting the stock cat-back off....completely normal on this car. I had to do the same thing when I put my Borla on. 
The only way to take the stock cat-back off, in 1 piece, would be to drop the whole rear subframe....which is a lot of work and not really worth it. 

When I get rid of the car, I'll just put the stock one back on with a connector piece and some clamps.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I'm sorry... did I say Monday? Holy 1 day shipping!!


 What happened with this setup?


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

19" BBS LM reps 8.5j/9.5j


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I love my Borla.
> My videos don't really do it justice either.
> 
> As for cutting the stock cat-back off....completely normal on this car. I had to do the same thing when I put my Borla on.
> ...


 Yeah that was what I thought as well, to install this I didn't want to spend another $500 to drop the frame not knowing if I would even like the sound of the Neuspeed. The guy at the shop said the same thing you are planning to do when you want to switch back to stock. I am kind of relieved..haha


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just turned 15k miles, and loved putting every mile on my car!:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwcc1 said:


> 19" BBS LM reps 8.5j/9.5j


 What did you use for your license plate LEDs? Thanks


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

SleepyGTI said:


> For those with the chrome headlight switch ring, how did you make it stay in place?
> 
> Glue?


 It's supposed to be loose just in case you need to remove the actual switch. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> HID kit, too?


 USP HID Kit & fogs. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Jlc or achtuning?


 
Achtuning. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

ptfern said:


> It's supposed to be loose just in case you need to remove the actual switch. /QUOTE]
> 
> Is that a custom ring or something that can be ordered? I have not seen those listed by anyone...


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

> What did you use for your license plate LEDs? Thanks


 i used "BMW 3 series E36 E46 Number Plate Light LED Bulbs C5W (Pair of 6 SMD LED)" 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260901671...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1591wt_905


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

@SleepyGTI 

_For those with the chrome headlight switch ring, how did you make it stay in place? 

Glue?_ 


I used double sided tape (small pieces around the ring). Probably not the best, but it's working so far.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwcc1 said:


> i used "BMW 3 series E36 E46 Number Plate Light LED Bulbs C5W (Pair of 6 SMD LED)"
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260901671...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1591wt_905


 What year is your CC?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Pookie64 said:


> ptfern said:
> 
> 
> > It's supposed to be loose just in case you need to remove the actual switch. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

> KOWCC
> 
> What year is your CC?


 2009


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Replaced "warped" front discs with zinc coated Zimmermans. Those 21mm caliper bracket bolts need some serious torque to break lose!!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

As far as LED license plate bulbs go...I got these: Sylvania 6418 LED, $12 a piece (originally $25) at advance auto. 










I'll post pics tonight when its dark or in my garage so you can see. Very uniform and awesome light output.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> As far as LED license plate bulbs go...I got these: Sylvania 6418 LED, $12 a piece (originally $25) at advance auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any bulb out errors? If it's prior to 2012 probably not. The 2012s are just not LED compatible. I'll try those though.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Any bulb out errors? If it's prior to 2012 probably not. The 2012s are just not LED compatible. I'll try those though.


 yeah mines a 2009...didnt squawk at me at all....they look awesome if you can get away without errors!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Any bulb out errors? If it's prior to 2012 probably not. The 2012s are just not LED compatible. I'll try those though.


 Never mind. My local "useless" Advance Auto store doesn't carry them.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

*Lowered with Vogtland coilovers (pretty much same as ST coilovers)*

Installed puddle lights, washed my car, took some pics. Here they are.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Epence, how did you remove the orange reflector from the turn signals? 
Did you have to crack open and reglue the whole assembly?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought my set from ebay, they didn't come with orange reflectors, only the bulbs are amber, but i didn't use them. :thumbup:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed Ksport coilovers, feels pretty good, needs some fine tuning (as expected). I set the fronts as high as stock by accident the first time, had to crank them down. Dampening feels good up front. Out back was opposite, height was perfect, dampening way too hard. Now, I just need more time to dial it in. Also put in 12.5 and 5 spacers, respectively, which seems to be perfect on stock 18s. Hope the ride height settles evenly, seems about 1/2" higher on on the right rear.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Washed her and took a picture


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Before: 









After:


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

took me a few scroll to spot the diff..  but why you only have the sides?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Coincidentally I have the same color in the VR6 4. My 19 interlagos from ACH will be here tomorrow, my conti DWS in 245 will be here today and my eibachs came last week. Going to be a busy weekend...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great, Dan! Just the side skirts? I may have to do this if I could spare the $.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Rlinetexas said:


> Washed her and took a picture


 Love those rims, what are they called - Savannah?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Love those rims, what are they called - Savannah?


 Mallory


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

ptfern said:


> It's supposed to be loose just in case you need to remove the actual switch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


 The ring is placed from the outside onto the switch. The switch comes out through the front of the dash. So if the ring is not fastened to the switch, it will just float around and possibly come off. 

If the ring is mounted, there would be no problem getting the switch out.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dan, sent u a PM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dan, sent u a PM


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ksport install yesterday...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

amouse said:


> took me a few scroll to spot the diff..  but why you only have the sides?


 the fact that it took about 50 looks to spot the difference should say something. I mean that it's barely noticeable...except that it covered up all the lack of detailing road grime


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Side skirt and tint before and after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Front fascia before and after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rear wing before and after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Scuff plates before and after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rims & Euro signal housing before and after, aluminum pedal set


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC badge replaced with R badge, and 2.0T replaced with custom German colors...also, rear wing shows more in this pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

R badging on side...similar to the r-line


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Body kit before and after...car looks lower with kit...might install Eibachs soon.........purchased the car new just under two months ago. I guess i got a lot of cosmetics done...dying to start some engine work...but may wait till warranty expires.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ohhhh yeah, and here was the car the first day I picked it up....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also had the following done via VagCom:

1- Windows & Sunroof open and close via key fob
2- Auto close of window and sunroof when rain is sensed
3- Emergency taillight blinking (warning) upon engagement of ABS.
4- DRL off/on option added to MFI lighting options
5- Convenience turn signal now flashes 5 times instead of 3. 

Also recently added a Euro headlight switch and a second grocery bag hook in the trunk (on the right side)

Current work in progress: The rear bumper has a lower lip that comes in a matte black finish, no mater what the car color is. My VW dealer's body shop has ordered another piece and is painting it to match my body color..it will give the effect that there is a rear diffuser and honestly will complete the Gold Coast body kit...since the original kit does not come with any rear bumper fascia....this will take care of the "void" in my opinion and give it a more aggressive beefy look.....Pictures to follow!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Also had the following done via VagCom:
> 
> 1- Windows & Sunroof open and close via key fob
> 2- Auto close of window and sunroof when rain is sensed
> ...


 did you have the dealer do all the VAG COM work on the car?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> did you have the dealer do all the VAG COM work on the car?


 I asked the dealer first, they don't even use the VCDS software. I'm sure they can do it with their own VW software, but they won't. I had a local guy do it for me...he charged me $10 for the first session, no matter how much I wanted to get done...next sessions are free. I got lucky.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Went to replace my courtesy bulbs in my mirrors (of which i got the wrong bulb type anyways) and apparently wasnt patient enough with the glass removal even though ive done this before...FML


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

WTF!!!!! Is that how to replace the bulb???? Mirror needs removing??? Ive been wanting to install LEDs their, but had no clue how to take it apart....also, is that a navy blue CC? Didn't even know it came in that color...never seen one!!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> WTF!!!!! Is that how to replace the bulb???? Mirror needs removing??? Ive been wanting to install LEDs their, but had no clue how to take it apart....also, is that a navy blue CC? Didn't even know it came in that color...never seen one!!


 Cool yeah i figured id have to have a friend do it since stealerships are pricks about that kind of crap. But yes its night metalic blue i think? i cant remember the official name..but heres a full pic of it..


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

couple more pics...makin the ricers look bad  VW represent 


















leaving...my friends GTI on the highway 










:laugh:


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> WTF!!!!! Is that how to replace the bulb???? Mirror needs removing??? Ive been wanting to install LEDs their, but had no clue how to take it apart....also, is that a navy blue CC? Didn't even know it came in that color...never seen one!!


 Yes, you have to remove the mirror glass and more. Here's the DYI for replacing the bulb: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...irror-courtesy-lights&highlight=mirror+remove


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

*My new Baby*


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mwurman said:


> Went to replace my courtesy bulbs in my mirrors (of which i got the wrong bulb type anyways) and apparently wasnt patient enough with the glass removal even though ive done this before...FML


 yeah its behind the mirror...a real bitch to get to. the piece that holds the bulb is so small..you need tiny hands


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> yeah its behind the mirror...a real bitch to get to. the piece that holds the bulb is so small..you need tiny hands


 Just use a needle nose pliers and wiggle it out. It's just a rubber boot that holds the bulb housing. Wiggles right out.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Just use a needle nose pliers and wiggle it out. It's just a rubber boot that holds the bulb housing. Wiggles right out.


 exactly how i did it...only to realize i bought the wrong bulbs lol 
i think its a reg 194 bulb if im not mistaken


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

the service guys recommended that I get the wheels balanced due to uneven tire wear. I say sure... and today while driving my car, I notice I can hear faint wobble sounds. damn you VW dealership for violating my car!


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

are you guys buying your body pieces prepainted? if so, how is the paint match? looks great in the pics-


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> yeah its behind the mirror...a real bitch to get to. the piece that holds the bulb is so small..you need tiny hands


 yeah i went to replace them and advance auto...bastages... sold me the wrong bulb. they said it was the same as the license bulbs and its not...does anyone know what kind go in there? I know they are small...


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

^^^ i think its a 2825?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mwurman said:


> ^^^ i think its a 2825?


 i forgot which one's i picked up but I'm pretty sure the correct bulb size is 194


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

kidshorty said:


> are you guys buying your body pieces prepainted? if so, how is the paint match? looks great in the pics-


 not prepainted....Repainted! 
getting my project closer to completion 
took off my bumper to remove those hideous chrome pieces (didn't want to pay 200 for another set) 
















how im driving around right now :laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

and i need to show off my deep black metallic painted interior... 

























and the next piece to the puzzle.....very excited to get this done. it looks so nice in that gap


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Got my .:R32 pedals (thanks to [email protected] :thumbup: )
and installed them last night. Tore a chunk off my thumb and jacked up a knuckle trying to take off the damn plastic trim for the dead pedal but all is well and installed. 
On side note: does anyone know how to take off the accelerator pedal with out jacking up the plastic base? I want to be able to take off the R32 one with minimal damage if I choose to part out the car in the future. 










Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Got my .:R32 pedals (thanks to [email protected] :thumbup: )
> and installed them last night. Tore a chunk off my thumb and jacked up a knuckle trying to take off the damn plastic trim for the dead pedal but all is well and installed.
> On side note: does anyone know how to take off the accelerator pedal with out jacking up the plastic base? I want to be able to take off the R32 one with minimal damage if I choose to part out the car in the future.
> 
> ...


 I found out there is a tool for that...of course after breaking one of the base clips off the bottom of my stock plastic gas pedal....its a flat tool with two specifically located tips that slides under the base and pushes in the clips. Not sure where to find it...saw it on a YouTube vid


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> the service guys recommended that I get the wheels balanced due to uneven tire wear. I say sure... and today while driving my car, I notice I can hear faint wobble sounds. damn you VW dealership for violating my car!


 dont listen to those a**holes...their genius service department thinks rotating tires every 10,000 miles is "ok" when its serviced...yeah its normal if you want your tires cupped :banghead:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> and i need to show off my deep black metallic painted interior...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

1slow1.8t said:


> i forgot which one's i picked up but I'm pretty sure the correct bulb size is 194


 yeah i keep reading that in the 09 CC: "Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 2825 or 6418" well i know its not a 6418 since i got a couple and no go. So i might get a 2825 and see if that does it


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

mwurman said:


> yeah i keep reading that in the 09 CC: "Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 2825 or 6418" well i know its not a 6418 since i got a couple and no go. So i might get a 2825 and see if that does it


 This says 6418 and it's been a great source for every vehicle I have owned. For me it's never been wrong. 

http://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appli...ulbs.aspx?year=2009&qual=10&model=468&make=92


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

baddceo said:


> This says 6418 and it's been a great source for every vehicle I have owned. For me it's never been wrong.
> 
> http://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appli...ulbs.aspx?year=2009&qual=10&model=468&make=92


 yeah i went by that originally, bought the 6418, and low and behold got into the mirror to realize it wasnt a 6418 lol. I think from 2010 on up its a 6418, but on the 09 (at least mine) its a 2825


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> not prepainted....Repainted!
> getting my project closer to completion
> took off my bumper to remove those hideous chrome pieces (didn't want to pay 200 for another set)


 You had to remove the bumper to remove the chrome huh? Now that you have done it, any chance you think it could be done without removing the bumper? I need to change the center piece on mine. Looks like its just clips and not bolts. 

Why? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Brought her in for the 30K service..and 5th water pump


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Brought her in for the 30K service..and 5th water pump


 Dude what are u running on that engine that u need 5 water pumps in 30k miles.....u racing it daily?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

1slow1.8t said:


> and i need to show off my deep black metallic painted interior...


 Very cool


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Dude what are u running on that engine that u need 5 water pumps in 30k miles.....u racing it daily?


 No.. I had one bad one. And vw received a ton of faulty pumps, so they kept replacing it with the faulty ones. I believe they have the revised pump in stock now so we'll see


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> No.. I had one bad one. And vw received a ton of faulty pumps, so they kept replacing it with the faulty ones. I believe they have the revised pump in stock now so we'll see


 I hope so, good luck DOQ


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

Installed all interior led's, plate lights, and puddle lights.


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

very interested to see the rear bumper idea...


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Also had the following done via VagCom:
> 
> 1- Windows & Sunroof open and close via key fob
> 2- Auto close of window and sunroof when rain is sensed
> ...


 Did the rain sensor window closing feature work on your '12. Didn't work on mine


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*Installed Headlight (low-beam) & Fog Light Bulbs*

I just installed the following bulbs this evening. So far I'm pretty content w/ the brightness of the H7 bulbs and the look of the H11 set. 

-PIAA H7 Xtreme White Plus Headlight bulbs 
-PIAA H11 Plasma Yellow Fog light bulbs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

914nickd said:


> very interested to see the rear bumper idea...


 I'll post pics when done....saw it on a silver CC on car domain....it looked perfect!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Did the rain sensor window closing feature work on your '12. Didn't work on mine


 Funny U should ask.....I tried my best to recreate "rain" above the sensor and so far I've been unsuccessful


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Did the rain sensor window closing feature work on your '12. Didn't work on mine


 Since u have a 12 as well, have you attempted to replace any bulbs with LEDs successfully without any bulb out errors?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

914nickd said:


> very interested to see the rear bumper idea...


 Here is where i got the idea from .... These are pics from CarDomain...notice how the "after" picture with the painted lower bumper lip looks more beefy and aggressive....the whole rear end seems fatter and stretches downward further!!! Personally I think it's a perfect compliment to the remainder of the Gold Coast kit...cause that rear Wing alone doesn't cut it. I'm sure it will look much more obvious on my "white" car when done, since the black/white contrast is the greatest.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Got my .:R32 pedals (thanks to [email protected] :thumbup: )
> and installed them last night. Tore a chunk off my thumb and jacked up a knuckle trying to take off the damn plastic trim for the dead pedal but all is well and installed.
> On side note: does anyone know how to take off the accelerator pedal with out jacking up the plastic base? I want to be able to take off the R32 one with minimal damage if I choose to part out the car in the future.
> 
> ...


 Where did u pick up that steering wheel from? Do the paddle shifters work with your DSG?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Where did u pick up that steering wheel from? Do the paddle shifters work with your DSG?


 Got the wheel off the MKVI classifieds. The paddles work after activation via vagcom. I honestly don't use them at all I would prefer a wheel without one since I seem to bump into the paddles when steering. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

What I'm trying to do today is enable the seatbelt chime. As dumb as it sounds, my car doesnt chime when I get in or a passenger does who does not buckle up. 

Is this normal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

jonyCC said:


> What I'm trying to do today is enable the seatbelt chime. As dumb as it sounds, my car doesnt chime when I get in or a passenger does who does not buckle up.
> 
> Is this normal?


 No, sounds like somebody had previously coded out the seat belt chime. With VAG-com, you'll need to go into the instrument cluster and re-activate it.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No, sounds like somebody had previously coded out the seat belt chime. With VAG-com, you'll need to go into the instrument cluster and re-activate it.


 Problem is I dont see anything in the cluster to enable/disable this. I got the car certified from VW so I'd think they would have made sure its enabled. 

Is there some convenience option I need to look for?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

mwurman said:


> yeah i went by that originally, bought the 6418, and low and behold got into the mirror to realize it wasnt a 6418 lol. I think from 2010 on up its a 6418, but on the 09 (at least mine) its a 2825


 2825's are a 194 led bulb. I changed all of my interiors to the 194's and sylvania lists those as 2825's. The 6418's are festoon bulbs 39mm.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Got the wheel off the MKVI classifieds. The paddles work after activation via vagcom. I honestly don't use them at all I would prefer a wheel without one since I seem to bump into the paddles when steering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Thanks for the info and your opinion on the shifters.....so I guess if you buy the one made for a 6 speed, u won't have those paddles. Are the classifieds through VWVortex?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> 2825's are a 194 led bulb. I changed all of my interiors to the 194's and sylvania lists those as 2825's. The 6418's are festoon bulbs 39mm.


 Personally, 194's have worked on interiors of every car I've owned, from American to Japanese, to German. Gotta love that bulb!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Are the classifieds through VWVortex?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5087-Volkswagen-Classifieds


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

VdubTX said:


> 2825's are a 194 led bulb. I changed all of my interiors to the 194's and sylvania lists those as 2825's. The 6418's are festoon bulbs 39mm.


 yeah i just found that out...i ordered a bunch today, and bought a replacement mirror glass, was $85 FML :banghead:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

mwurman said:


> yeah i just found that out...i ordered a bunch today, and bought a replacement mirror glass, was $85 FML :banghead:


 Should have just upgraded to asphericals. LINK


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

VdubTX said:


> Should have just upgraded to asphericals. LINK


 FML x2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Should have just upgraded to asphericals. LINK


 Have you installed the asphericals? They look awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

jonyCC said:


> Problem is I dont see anything in the cluster to enable/disable this. I got the car certified from VW so I'd think they would have made sure its enabled.
> 
> Is there some convenience option I need to look for?


 Here is the how-to (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5010762-DIY-VCDS-(Vag-Com)-for-Beginners). 

Scroll down to post #7.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I guess its not actually something I did to my CC. Instead, it was preparation for this weekend's tire rotation and Sagitta sealing.

I modded my Pure Motorsports jack-pad. The grooves were way too deep, so I cut it down.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mwurman said:


> Did you have this done or did you paint it? I am looking for the exact same thing! Very nice! :thumbup:


 they were removed and repainted the color of my car; deep black metallic 



mwurman said:


> yeah i keep reading that in the 09 CC: "Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 2825 or 6418" well i know its not a 6418 since i got a couple and no go. So i might get a 2825 and see if that does it


 i took it apart last night again. the bulb i bought was the correct size and it look great lit up. 
I believe its UPS. here the problem, the bulb is a square and the oem 194 is a small circle. it doesn't fit into the whole. I didn't want to shave the inside of the mirror (unless its a last resort move) now on to looking for a bulb that fits 



Pookie64 said:


> You had to remove the bumper to remove the chrome huh? Now that you have done it, any chance you think it could be done without removing the bumper? I need to change the center piece on mine. Looks like its just clips and not bolts.
> 
> Why? Thanks for the tips!


 Yes, you need to remove the bumper to get it done the right way. Its essential to remove the rear diffuser/valence to take off the bumper. I tried many ways to get the trim off without completely removing the bumper. if you remove the diffuser and reach up behind the bumper support..you can reach the clips and attempt....but my struggle was getting the clips out. untill i saw what the clip looked like it was a mission. 

the clips are two sided. you need to push the top part down and push the bottom clip up at the same damn time 

EDIT: i am thinking about it...if your trim is broken - why dont you just rip it off and slap the new one in. just make sure the clip come out - take off the valance (3-4 screws under it) then you need to rip it off...its the only way to take it off...you can rip the chrome out and reach in from behind the bumper support and remove the broken clips...then just insert the new chrome 



KOWCC said:


>


 body color FTW! im doing this now with my valance - into deep black 
driving around like this for now


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

just install a eibach prokit suspension today. im looking at spacers, what size should i put? im currently on OEM 18" interlagos wheels.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

amouse said:


> just install a eibach prokit suspension today. im looking at spacers, what size should i put? im currently on OEM 18" interlagos wheels.


 12mm front/5mm rear


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Well, I guess its not actually something I did to my CC. Instead, it was preparation for this weekend's tire rotation and Sagitta sealing.
> 
> I modded my Pure Motorsports jack-pad. The grooves were way too deep, so I cut it down.


 Hi I really need one of these and they don't sell them here in the UK. Where can I buy it from and what size jack will it fit? From memory my jack's head is around 2.25 inches diameter.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Hi I really need one of these and they don't sell them here in the UK. Where can I buy it from and what size jack will it fit? From memory my jack's head is around 2.25 inches diameter.


 I got mine from Pure Motorsports. They have two sizes. The smaller size is 2.75"

Pure Motorsports

Be forwarned, the grooves in mine were too deep, so I cut it. Not a huge task, but it helps if your "old man is a television repairman, and has the ultimate set of tools."


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice man. So your pad sits "inside" your jack head? I'm sure my jack head is smaller in diameter which means it wouldn't fit inside sadly. Still can't believe there is no equivalent product like that here in the UK - it would sell really well. 

LOL @ the TV repairman quote. I would have expected they carry tools to cut the pad down in height. A saw and a cutting block is all I'd use I think.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Thanks for the advice man. So your pad sits "inside" your jack head? I'm sure my jack head is smaller in diameter which means it wouldn't fit inside sadly. Still can't believe there is no equivalent product like that here in the UK - it would sell really well.
> 
> LOL @ the TV repairman quote. I would have expected they carry tools to cut the pad down in height. A saw and a cutting block is all I'd use I think.


 Yes, it fits perfectly inside my jack head. Check your diameter, maybe the 2.75" one is thew right size.

As for the TV repairman quote... it comes from an old but classic movie. Jeff Spicoli wrecks his buddies car and then tells him he can fix it with his dad's tools.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here is the how-to (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5010762-DIY-VCDS-(Vag-Com)-for-Beginners).
> 
> Scroll down to post #7.


 Thanks..but I dont have VagCom or the cables. I did notice this, if a passenger is in the car front seat then the seat belt will chime to put on the belt. It does not do that if I'm the only person in the car. 

Is that normal? 

I know in my other cars there was a way to enable/disable this by some trick of pressing the brake, and clicking the seat belt in and out 2-3 times.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mwurman said:


> Did you have this done or did you paint it? I am looking for the exact same thing! Very nice! :thumbup:


 they were removed and repainted the color of my car; deep black metallic 



mwurman said:


> yeah i keep reading that in the 09 CC: "Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 2825 or 6418" well i know its not a 6418 since i got a couple and no go. So i might get a 2825 and see if that does it


 i took it apart last night again. the bulb i bought was the correct size and it look great lit up. 
I believe its UPS. here the problem, the bulb is a square and the oem 194 is a small circle. it doesn't fit into the whole. I didn't want to shave the inside of the mirror (unless its a last resort move) now on to looking for a bulb that fits 



Pookie64 said:


> You had to remove the bumper to remove the chrome huh? Now that you have done it, any chance you think it could be done without removing the bumper? I need to change the center piece on mine. Looks like its just clips and not bolts.
> 
> Why? Thanks for the tips!


 Yes, you need to remove the bumper to get it done the right way. Its essential to remove the rear diffuser/valence to take off the bumper. I tried many ways to get the trim off without completely removing the bumper. if you remove the diffuser and reach up behind the bumper support..you can reach the clips and attempt....but my struggle was getting the clips out. untill i saw what the clip looked like it was a mission. 

the clips are two sided. you need to push the top part down and push the bottom clip up at the same damn time 

EDIT: i am thinking about it...if your trim is broken - why dont you just rip it off and slap the new one in. just make sure the clip come out - take off the valance (3-4 screws under it) then you need to rip it off...its the only way to take it off...you can rip the chrome out and reach in from behind the bumper support and remove the broken clips...then just insert the new chrome 



KOWCC said:


>


 body color FTW! im doing this now with my valance - into deep black 
driving around like this for now


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

> EDIT: i am thinking about it...if your trim is broken - why dont you just rip it off and slap the new one in. just make sure the clip come out - take off the valance (3-4 screws under it) then you need to rip it off...its the only way to take it off...you can rip the chrome out and reach in from behind the bumper support and remove the broken clips...then just insert the new chrome


 That's why I'm asking about it!  It's already scratched/ruined. So I will buy a new one. I don't care if I destroy the old one but don't want to damage the bumper. So If I mask the bumper with tape to protect it, I should be able to push from behind? And perhaps use a nylon trim tool to rip it off? 

Another question, does the center trim piece overlap the corner ones? Looks like it to me, which means I should be able to remove just the center piece, right? 

What I don't want to do is have to repaint the bumper because I scratch it trying to remove the trim!:screwy: 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone converted the horn that sounds upon locking the car with the keyfob to a chirp/beep, like the bmw's and Mercedes's?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

..better pictures to follow, it's raining out!


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

I like it! ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Done!!! Lower bumper lip (valence) painted to match body color!! Now my Gold Coast kit is complete!!!!


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

^^"Chrome" taillight bulbs?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

took it in to the dealer to have the parking brake fixed...does nothing but error when you push it...they had to order a new switch. So still has to go back :banghead: But tomorrow morning it goes in for 35% all around tint opcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SleepyGTI said:


> ^^"Chrome" taillight bulbs?


 Yes sir!! Thanks for noticing LOL


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

UPS dropped off my Stainless Steel covered 6MT pedals (VW non-Rline) and got them installed. Forum posts where great, but it was a bear to keep both tabs pushed on the accelerator pedal. And as opposed to others, it did not want to just pop-off! 

I was wishing for the special tool, but finally got off. Rest was super easy!


----------



## Scholl (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks nice. If I may ask, was this your custom make or you bought it from a group that makes it? I would wish to have one. Cheers! 



KOWCC said:


> Done!!! Lower bumper lip (valence) painted to match body color!! Now my Gold Coast kit is complete!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Scholl said:


> That looks nice. If I may ask, was this your custom make or you bought it from a group that makes it? I would wish to have one. Cheers!


 Custom, If you want to call it that. This was my actual trim. The VW body shop took it of, sanded it down to smooth out the textured finish, painted it and finally baked the paint dry ...a professional job.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

amouse said:


> took me a few scroll to spot the diff..  but why you only have the sides?


 I had slightly damaged the passenger side (jack incident), so that gave me a reason to replace the sides. 
It's a lease car anyways....so those are removable and I could resell them. 
The front lip....that's not as easy to remove since it's glued on. 

Plus, with how low I am at the moment.....that lip wouldn't last long on these crappy roads 



FastB7S4 said:


> Looks great, Dan! Just the side skirts? I may have to do this if I could spare the $.


 Yup...just the side skirts. 



VTECeateR said:


> the fact that it took about 50 looks to spot the difference should say something. I mean that it's barely noticeable...except that it covered up all the lack of detailing road grime


 It made a huge difference....it was just a perfect before and after picture though. 
The car hasn't been cleaned in a while, but it's gonna be spotless next weekend 

Before 









After 











DasCC said:


> On side note: does anyone know how to take off the accelerator pedal with out jacking up the plastic base? I want to be able to take off the R32 one with minimal damage if I choose to part out the car in the future.


 They used to sell a tool on ebay from a seller "pro-autotools"...called a "VW Audi Pedal Removal Tool"...it was only like $10-15 or something. Can't find it listed at the moment. 
Try sending them a message on ebay: 
http://stores.ebay.com/Pro-AutoTools 

I bought it for the same reason...to safely/properly remove the new pedals when I sell the car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for my CC.... 

I have chrome bulbs for the rear turn signals 
& 
A Neuspeed P-Flo intake waiting to go on the car this weekend


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I had slightly damaged the passenger side (jack incident), so that gave me a reason to replace the sides.
> It's a lease car anyways....so those are removable and I could resell them.
> The front lip....that's not as easy to remove since it's glued on.
> 
> ...


 A LEASE!!!!!! And you've done all that engine work, suspension, etccccc. You got your work cut out for u upon lease expiration....sell me all your upgrades bro.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> A LEASE!!!!!! And you've done all that engine work, suspension, etccccc. You got your work cut out for u upon lease expiration....sell me all your upgrades bro.


 Yes sir  
I would never buy a car....I get too bored with them 

And whenever I do get rid of the car....I always take everything off and sell it off


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yes sir
> I would never buy a car....I get too bored with them
> 
> And whenever I do get rid of the car....I always take everything off and sell it off


 Ok, I'm serious. Sell me your Mods...by that time I will be out of warranty. And we live a few miles apart...good deal!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok, I'm serious. Sell me your Mods...by that time I will be out of warranty. And we live a few miles apart...good deal!


 2 more years to go man....if I can make it, lol 

I'm sure you'll have all the parts by then though


----------



## nukid4202002 (May 7, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Just a small update today, changed the tail turnsignal bulbs into chrome ones..
> 
> So much nicer!


 what type of bulbs are they


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Added an ez lip today.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't love it.. Don't hate it.... But diy please?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Don't love it.. Don't hate it.... But diy please?


 What happened to the boost gauge?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> They used to sell a tool on ebay from a seller "pro-autotools"...called a "VW Audi Pedal Removal Tool"...it was only like $10-15 or something. Can't find it listed at the moment.
> Try sending them a message on ebay:
> http://stores.ebay.com/Pro-AutoTools
> 
> I bought it for the same reason...to safely/properly remove the new pedals when I sell the car.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Got a sticker!


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

I DID THAT EZ-LIP TOO..LOVE IT! just having issues posting pics...


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Done!!! Lower bumper lip (valence) painted to match body color!! Now my Gold Coast kit is complete!!!!


 looks AWESOME!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> What happened to the boost gauge?


 Haven't had time. Probably next week


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

914nickd said:


> I DID THAT EZ-LIP TOO..LOVE IT! just having issues posting pics...


 👍


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Got 'er tinted  30% all the way around


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Found out I need a replacemen inake manifold. Going in on monday


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Found out I need a replacemen inake manifold. Going in on monday


 It figures things break after your warranty is up.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> It figures things break after your warranty is up.


 Actually according to my source it's under the powertrain warranty


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Actually according to my source it's under the powertrain warranty


 Good to hear


----------



## dittymau (Jun 3, 2012)

*Hey guy's new to the forum...Here is what I have....*

2010 CC R-Line black/black 
20in Audi S8 Wheels 
Apr Stage II intake 
Apr 5 tuner program 
APR 3in downpipe 
APR highflow Cat 
removed muffler and resonatotor(weight) 
20% tint 
JVC navigation w. 5volt preout 
1500w RF power mono-block and 600w 4x150 for components 
RF mids and tweets 
JL audio 12w7 with custom fiberglass box molded into the spare tire well. 
AND of course.... a *Passport 9500 with GPS and laser shifters* 

Where do you get smoked tail lights????


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

dittymau said:


> 2010 CC R-Line black/black
> 20in Audi S8 Wheels
> Apr Stage II intake
> Apr 5 tuner program
> ...


 bag and stance :laugh: 

smoked tail lights...i know ECS sells em: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Tail_Lights/ES2538758/


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mwurman said:


> bag and stance :laugh:
> 
> smoked tail lights...i know ECS sells em: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Tail_Lights/ES2538758/


 Then again since you have an R-Line you want to go darker then the stock?


----------



## dittymau (Jun 3, 2012)

*Hey guy's new to the forum...Here is what I have....*

2010 CC R-Line black/black 
20in Audi S8 Wheels 
Apr Stage II intake 
Apr 5 tuner program 
APR 3in downpipe 
APR highflow Cat 
removed muffler and resonatotor(weight) 
20% tint 
JVC navigation w. 5volt preout 
1500w RF power mono-block and 600w 4x150 for components 
RF mids and tweets 
JL audio 12w7 with custom fiberglass box molded into the spare tire well. 
AND of course.... a *Passport 9500 with GPS and laser shifters* 

Where do you get smoked tail lights????


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Scanned after a CEL to find P0303. My guess is it's another coil. Hoping the dealer replaces all four.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Painted my stock grill and lower grill pieces gloss black


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Painted my stock grill and lower grill pieces gloss black



Looks awesome! :thumbup: Home job or from the body shop?


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

AZ_CC said:


> Painted my stock grill and lower grill pieces gloss black




That looks great!


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

*Rcd510*









Upgraded the radio from Premium 7 to RCD510 . The interior looks much nicer. But the sound quality goes down:banghead:


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Today I added HIDs to the headlights and fog lights. Tomorrow, coil overs.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Pookie64 said:


> Looks awesome! :thumbup: Home job or from the body shop?


I did it myself along with 8k hids in the lows and fogs....Thx for the compliments pookie and daddyo


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jiangleo said:


> Upgraded the radio from Premium 7 to RCD510 . The interior looks much nicer. But the sound quality goes down:banghead:


I love my rcd....it gives the whole interior a more upscale look


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Pic of license LEDs!











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lzmbti
Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mwurman said:


> Pic of license LEDs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look good....I have some myself and I love them....very subtle but looks awesome


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> Painted my stock grill and lower grill pieces gloss black


Looks good from here, any more shots?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Looks good from here, any more shots?


Yea ill take some more pics of it and post them up later


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Traded in 2010 for 2013 sport plus.


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

mwurman said:


> Pic of license LEDs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! Not too far from me :thumbup:

I feel like LED plate lights add SOO much to the car, for such a simple mod. I have the USP's in mine, though I was able to keep my red/white/blue plate


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

jiangleo said:


> Upgraded the radio from Premium 7 to RCD510 . The interior looks much nicer. But the sound quality goes down:banghead:


I just posted about this the other day! I'd love to do this mod.

Why/how do you think the quality goes down?!?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Why is it that in every front end shot I see the paint looks flawless, but my car looks like I drove in to a hail of bb gun fire? Is it the black pearl paint? Also, adjusted my Ksports a bunch of times, car rides so good that my wife isn't even complaining anymore, which is amazing.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

SleepyGTI said:


> OH! Not too far from me :thumbup:
> 
> I feel like LED plate lights add SOO much to the car, for such a simple mod. I have the USP's in mine, though I was able to keep my red/white/blue plate


thanks for the comments! yeah i wish i could have saved mine but they were personalized, so i was sick of paying extra...by that time i had to get these...oh well


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Took it in this morning for a check engine light that was on Saturday. Come to find out this morning when i start it up no light.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

nixqik1 said:


> ... which is amazing.


Sure she didn't just give up? :laugh:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Sure she didn't just give up? :laugh:


Ha, they don't give up, they just forget what they were bi&^%in' about and start on something else!!:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Took a shot of her as I was walking out of work...beauty among, well, other things 










Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

mwurman said:


> Took a shot of her as I was walking out of work...beauty among, well, other things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my car would be parked closer to that green building in the background 

two open spaces to the right and only one to the left.... too risky


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

As requested, some more shots of the painted grill....ENJOY


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

EC8CH said:


> my car would be parked closer to that green building in the background
> 
> two open spaces to the right and only one to the left.... too risky


Yeah fortunately there's only 8 of us that work in our building...plus those spots were full earlier haha i work for a school tech dept...that green building is part of transportation, i.e. school buses...i stay farrrrrr away from them


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

added some chrome mirror caps


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

jiangleo said:


> Upgraded the radio from Premium 7 to RCD510 . The interior looks much nicer. But the sound quality goes down:banghead:


Cant speak for the RCD, but I put the RNS-510 in and my car sounded way better...but thats the RNS lol


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

*2013 CC on V-Maxx Coils, 19" MRR HR2 and Blue calipers.*


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ Nice


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

blaah said:


> ^^ nice


thanks


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

VDUB06,
Saw you are in Miami, did you get your wheels locally? If so, send me a pm. I have been looking for a set.:beer:

©©


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

PM Sent



blaah said:


> VDUB06,
> Saw you are in Miami, did you get your wheels locally? If so, send me a pm. I have been looking for a set.:beer:
> 
> ©©


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

*19 x 8.5 interlagos 245/35 Conti DWS Eibach pro kit.*

I also changed out the gear selector to the 2010 model.


















Light Brown Metallic 2009 VR 4 Motion


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

VDUB06 said:


>


That's pimp! The front grill on white stands out very nice.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> As requested, some more shots of the painted grill....ENJOY


Nicely done - I am thinking of plasti-dipping mine. I'd also recommend replacing those amber side markers with these *Euro White/Clear Side markers.*


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

baddceo said:


> I also changed out the gear selector to the 2010 model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, love the 19" interlagos! Guessing they're the Hartmann ones?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Thank you! I love the color of light brown metallic except when people call it gold. 

They are and I was impressed by the lack of weights they needed to balance. For me that means a well made product. I forgot what a PITA it is to clean wheels with so many spokes and that the German brake pads are so soft that they make a mess after short drives. Can't get my hand through the spokes to clean the inside of the rim and I know that's being anal but it's going to drive me to the round room.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

de_bklyn said:


> Nicely done - I am thinking of plasti-dipping mine. I'd also recommend replacing those amber side markers with these *Euro White/Clear Side markers.*


Yea I'm sure plastidip will look good also, I just wanted to keep the gloss black theme going....but yea I plan on getting those clear corners sometime.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

baddceo said:


> Thank you! I love the color of light brown metallic except when people call it gold.
> 
> They are and I was impressed by the lack of weights they needed to balance. For me that means a well made product. I forgot what a PITA it is to clean wheels with so many spokes and that the German brake pads are so soft that they make a mess after short drives. Can't get my hand through the spokes to clean the inside of the rim and I know that's being anal but it's going to drive me to the round room.


Speaking of being *Anal*.

When you have to start doing your own tire rotations like I will have to start doing now, each time you remove a wheel, wash the back of it as well as the front before remounting.

I was doing this with my previous vehicles wheels as well. Not fun, but for us anals, very necessary.

Instead of referring to myself as Anal, I prefer to consider myself a professional Analyst. "a person who analyzes or who is skilled in analysis".

Yes, we decide to do the proper thing and wash the back of the wheels.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

*I stalked my CC*

I arranged to buy a CC from Carmax over the weekend. Wont be in my possession for a whole week. So Ive just been looking up the board and looking at cheap mods. Looking at pics. Going through Youtube. Its going to be a long week.


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Today i changed my side mirrors out for the blue tinted aspherical ones!! woot woot! While doing that i changed out the lights on the mirrors to leds to match the rest of my interior lights. Now if i could only find led license plate bulbs that worked without throwing a code on a 2012


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

falcindor said:


> I arranged to buy a CC from Carmax over the weekend. Wont be in my possession for a whole week. So Ive just been looking up the board and looking at cheap mods. Looking at pics. Going through Youtube. Its going to be a long week.


yes it will be a very long week opcorn:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Took her to Eurothon sunday.. found a pic someone took and posted online :beer:
-


DSC_9913 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## atm389 (May 2, 2012)

hey man great idea painting that piece. out of curiosity, how exactly dos it come off? i was looking to replace the bulbs with led's.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cleaned her up and went to the hardware store. Need to drop the
front half inch, back is good imo. Trying to find a knob with set screw that fits a 3 mm hex. Making front dampening adjusters that reach through the hole in the strut tower. Any ideas?










Edit: Crappy pic is crappy from mystery substance on lens. Also, just noticed the cop driving by in piktar #2 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a Neuspeed P-Flo intake

Before:









After:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

914nickd said:


> looks AWESOME!


Thx bro


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks man, I thinks so too 



losterdamus said:


> That's pimp! The front grill on white stands out very nice.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Picked mine up today. Came in early. Very happy with it.


----------



## Ebbsnflows (May 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> To each their own, but you wanna put some cheesy $50 dollar pedals COVERS that look like they came from AutoZone & should be on a Civic sporting a fart can & giant wing onto your $30k VW :screwy:
> 
> Just buy the R-line or GTI style ones that actually fit & are designed for your car for the $150 :facepalm:


I'd say that the $50 stainless covers are an upgrade over the *black rubber* covers that come from the *factory* on a $30k dollar car. Not everyone can justify $150 for an item that you consistently place your dirty, gum-covered shoe soles on.


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

VDUB06 said:


>


What are the specs on those wheels?


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

TheOtherStig said:


> What are the specs on those wheels?


MRR HR2 wheels
19x8.5
35 offset

http://mrrwheels.com/hr2.html


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Took it to the dealer to have the electronic parking brake button replaced...under warranty WIN :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Painted my stock grill and lower grill pieces gloss black


Come over and spray mine!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Come over and spray mine!


Hahahahahahahahahahaha no problem man, its not very hard


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

first public outing with the new wheels.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Parking break switch replaced and since I know the dealer techs, they snuck me in the programming for windows up/down with the key fob for free  











Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Installed 8k hids....sorry for the crappy cell phone pic I just did it right now.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Installed 8k hids....sorry for the crappy cell phone pic I just did it right now.


:thumbup::thumbup:

What kit/kits did you get?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What kit/kits did you get?


I git the H7 and H11 kits from this guy on eBay....comes with 2 year bulb and ballast warranty and they're a good seller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320799945920?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

:wave: hey Hans, Thanks for the info.



SHAG WAGON said:


> MRR HR2 wheels
> 19x8.5
> 35 offset
> 
> http://mrrwheels.com/hr2.html


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got these 2 sweet mods :what:

pre filter for my Neuspeed intake:









for the baby seat:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got these 2 sweet mods :what:
> 
> pre filter for my Neuspeed intake:
> 
> ...


Darn I need two of those baby seat protectors....from where? I'm currently using thick beach towels. Black towels on black leather...can't really see them though


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the same seat covers. I also have the SafeFit Kick Mats.

VDUB06: best modded '13 CC I've seen yet. :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Same here. I have the prince lionheart seat protectors too. You can get them at Babies-R-Us. I'm sure you can easily order them online from many places.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Same here. I have the prince lionheart seat protectors too. You can get them at Babies-R-Us. I'm sure you can easily order them online from many places.


Thx,will purchase tomorrow....it doesn't seem to protect the upper back of the seat. That's where the full size car seat affects as well.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Thx,will purchase tomorrow....it doesn't seem to protect the upper back of the seat. That's where the full size car seat affects as well.


Yeah there's a back piece. It doesn't go all the way to the top of the seat and kind of tapers in but it's good enough.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

The wife and I are expecting our first this November! I just picked up that seat saver on Amazon for $14.99.. thanks for the post!


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Also have that seat saver. Ordered it off Amazon. Great product. Only thing is the handle to release the seat from the base is right next to where the seat saver starts going up the back of the seat. Kind of gets in the way a little bit.

Congrats to all of you CC parents and parents to be! :laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The wife and I are expecting our first this November! I just picked up that seat saver on Amazon for $14.99.. thanks for the post!


Congrats on the best thing that will ever happen to you in your life. That is until they hit teenage years

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The wife and I are expecting our first this November! I just picked up that seat saver on Amazon for $14.99.. thanks for the post!


Congrats! I don't have any teenagers yet, so I can't speak to that, but I will say that through 11 years (my oldest) it has been nothing short of wonderful!


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The wife and I are expecting our first this November! I just picked up that seat saver on Amazon for $14.99.. thanks for the post!


Congrats! I'm on the same boat man, we are expecting our first in December. :laugh:


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

VDUB06 said:


>


Looks good man! Enjoy


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Kvn22 said:


> Congrats! I'm on the same boat man, we are expecting our first in December. :laugh:


Congrats to you too. We're pretty excited


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kvn22 said:


> Looks good man! Enjoy



Thanks Kvn22


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got these 2 sweet mods :what:
> 
> pre filter for my Neuspeed intake:
> 
> ...


OK Guys...I have two little girls, a 4 and a 2 year old. I've had full car seats for a while. My Jeep SRT8 leather was indented beyond fixing. For my new CC, I used towels until i saw the previous posts with the seat savers. I went and purchased two of them, for a total of $50 (they came with high back protection as well). I get home, pull out the seats, remove the towels and lo and behold, NOT A SINGLE INDENTATION. So basically, if you have not purchased these seat savers YET, DO NOT. Get some beach size towels and:

1- fold them in half
2- rest them gently on the seat 
3- Now on the right and left side seat bolsters, fold the edges of the towels again, so basically you have 4 layers of towel along the seat bolsters, and two layers on the actual seat. Fold enought so that the entire towel now sits inside the "cup" of the seat. Just leave a little along the side bolsters sticking out.
4- Place your car seat. NOW here is the trick, the weight of the car seat will push down that double fold on the bolsters, under the car seat. Just pull the car seat up slightly and pull out that doulbe fold so that it sticks out a little, then fasten the car seat

Personally i went to my local grocery store and purchased black towels, about $4.99 each to match my black interior. You literally cannot see them when you look inside, and there is no indentation whatsoever, even on the back side of the seat. Sorry for the long explanation, i know its not rocket science, but people who are as picky as me about the details will understand


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I put my CC in the shop. Left dipped beam is out. I saw some condensation in lens too. Within 7 days of purchase so its no charge.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Today i changed my fog lights to xenon K6000. So have now 3 combination to choose in.

Parking light LED - Achtuning DRL LED









Parking light LED - Fog lights K6000









Parking light LED - Achtuning DRL LED - Fog lights K6000


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

cleaned the inside this weekend


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Two weeks since i did this but.. STICKERBOMB! 











VW Passat CC by henhau, on Flickr


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

lol I like it and hate it all at the same time. I don't know what to think.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

cleaned it, and did a photoshoot


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> lol I like it and hate it all at the same time. I don't know what to think.



That`s the meaning of it


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



APR KO4 turbo and downpipe


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

CC R Line : are those lights the same ones from www.tmtuning.com and are they easy to install?


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Saw these on here a couple pages back Found them at auto zone for $10 a piece. 










No error lights, and only took a whole 2 minutes to put them in. Plus they look sweet.










Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The wife and I are expecting our first this November! I just picked up that seat saver on Amazon for $14.99.. thanks for the post!


 Congrats man, me and my wife are expecting our first one this November too, we find out what we are having tomorrow.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

So many flavors to choose from. Feels like I'm in a Baskin Robbins. I finally get to try out APR 100 octane mode! 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DasCC said:


> So many flavors to choose from. Feels like I'm in a Baskin Robbins. I finally get to try out APR 100 octane mode!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 That's amazing! I put in a half tank of 100oct and turned on the 100 map yesterday. Assuming it will be a day or two to fully adjust and hoping to feel the powar ....


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Well, got my 50% tint on the 6 side windows on my white 09 Lux. 
Love how it came out. Would have liked to go darker, but 50% is legal up front, and I wanted the consistent look all around. Just needed to take some of the summer heat off those black leather seats! OUCH. 

Rear window will get done this weekend. Tint guy needs a taller roll. He didn't want to piece 2 together for the back. :thumbup: 

Pics later. At work.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DasCC said:


> So many flavors to choose from. Feels like I'm in a Baskin Robbins. I finally get to try out APR 100 octane mode!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Looks like the labeling is off. Shouldn't it be: 

87 - Regular 
94 - Supreme 
96 - Extra Supreme 
98 - Ultra Supreme (the 98 label is actually an upside down 86 label :screwy 
100 - Racing 

Not sure if I would trust this place. Looks to be a former Sunoco station that has since been rebranded.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> for the baby seat:


 I thought these were the ones you guys were talking about. I have these and recommend these with the high back.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

DasCC said:


> So many flavors to choose from. Feels like I'm in a Baskin Robbins. I finally get to try out APR 100 octane mode!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Not sure I would pay $8 a galling just to try it out. I'll stick with the $3.63 for 93 octane I just put in mine. The stage 1 works fine for me on 93. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cdka1g
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Saw these on here a couple pages back Found them at auto zone for $10 a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm assuming u have a pre-2012 model? Nothing works on the 2012, without resistors that is. Did your local shop carry them? Or did u buy online? My local auto zone carries no LEDs


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> CC R Line : are those lights the same ones from www.tmtuning.com and are they easy to install?


 Hi Rlinetexas. 

No it`s not. 
Tried HID kit for my 2011 CC, but the canbus are very sensitive to give error messages. 
So my solution was this, and it was a little hour to install. Very happy so far, and no error messages. 

Xenon H11 bulb 
http://qwt.no/h11_xenon_pare/P_4267 

Ballast 50W digital 
http://qwt.no/ballast_50w_digital/P_4254 

Error resistor 
http://qwt.no/error_resistor/P_4256


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm assuming u have a pre-2012 model? Nothing works on the 2012, without resistors that is. Did your local shop carry them? Or did u buy online? My local auto zone carries no LEDs


 Yep 2010 and yea just went to the shop down the street they only had 3 in stock.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Not sure I would pay $8 a galling just to try it out. I'll stick with the $3.63 for 93 octane I just put in mine. The stage 1 works fine for me on 93.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


 The highest octane that we have where I live is 91. I was out of town and never have had the chance to try it out. The performance isn't too much more noticeable. Not worth it unless you trying to get a performance boost for the track I guess. I will probably never use it again buy I had to give it a shot once. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks like the labeling is off. Shouldn't it be:
> 
> 87 - Regular
> 94 - Supreme
> ...


 Lol ya I thot the labels were a bit skewed. If it hadn't been for the positive yelp reviews and the fact that the shopping mart and pumps were in really good condition (not a run down station) I probably would have passed. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Yep 2010 and yea just went to the shop down the street they only had 3 in stock.


 Finally found them at one specific auto zone branch, they threw a bulb out error!!!! Soo mad! At least they returned them


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Finally found them at one specific auto zone branch, they threw a bulb out error!!!! Soo mad! At least they returned them


 Someone find me a solution...without resistors!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

http://dfwizleds.wix.com/leds 

Try this guy....he's where I got all my leds from when I had my trailblazer SS and now all the ones with my CC, including my interior, license, trunk, and puddle....they're reasonably priced and most come in canbus.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> http://dfwizleds.wix.com/leds
> 
> Try this guy....he's where I got all my leds from when I had my trailblazer SS and now all the ones with my CC, including my interior, license, trunk, and puddle....they're reasonably priced and most come in canbus.


 Thanks I'll try it out....funny you are out of an SS, I had a jeep srt8..what a difference is MPGs!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I went from a H2 Hummer to a CC , now that's difference


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

More before and after pics...which painted lower bumper lip


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> I went from a H2 Hummer to a CC , now that's difference


 LOL that's true!!! With my mods and bored out 6.1L I was barely getting 9mpg!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> LOL that's true!!! With my mods and bored out 6.1L I was barely getting 9mpg!!!


 I hear ya, I loved my Hummer but after 600-700.00 a month in gas I had enough. (city: 1-9 mpg, hwy: 12-15)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> I hear ya, I loved my Hummer but after 600-700.00 a month in gas I had enough. (city: 1-9 mpg, hwy: 12-15)


 I hear ya too, my bill went from $500 to $135 a month!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I hear ya too, my bill went from $500 to $135 a month!


 My wife's Denali still sucks it down with the AWD and 6.2L. Between the 2 of us. We do about $700-$800 a month in fuel. I fill mine up 1 time to 2 fill ups in hers. She gets about 13-15 on the hwy. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sdtohj
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Someone find me a solution...without resistors!!!


 did you change both of them then check them? Because i did just one to see if it would work before opening the other, it wouldn't work and the error light came on finally just opened the other and put both of them in and they worked with no error light once they were both in.


----------



## CC Devil (Aug 23, 2011)

My dealer applied the Customer-Satisfaction-Campaign-91i9 yesterday when I bring my car for windshield replacement. I am very disapointed because now the voice control function work only for the telephone and basic media player (Play, Stop, Next, etc). :banghead: 

Thanks VW to improves by restricting feature... :screwy: 

Full story: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5718919-Customer-Satisfaction-Campaign-91i9-RNS-510


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks I'll try it out....funny you are out of an SS, I had a jeep srt8..what a difference is MPGs!!!


 
Hahahahahahahahahahaha yea that is funny, we were big rivals....i had some good encounters with a couple srt8s....much respect to them....I was actually looking at getting one cuz I had a bearing going out on my SS but I couldn't find one for a decent price plus the mpgs would have been the same and I was already doing $400 a month on the SS.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> did you change both of them then check them? Because i did just one to see if it would work before opening the other, it wouldn't work and the error light came on finally just opened the other and put both of them in and they worked with no error light once they were both in.


 Yep did both, and switched them around, since they have diodes. The CECM on the 2012 is very very LED unfriendly.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC Devil said:


> My dealer applied the Customer-Satisfaction-Campaign-91i9 yesterday when I bring my car for windshield replacement. I am very disapointed because now the voice control function work only for the telephone and basic media player (Play, Stop, Next, etc). :banghead:
> 
> Thanks VW to improves by restricting feature... :screwy:
> 
> Full story: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5718919-Customer-Satisfaction-Campaign-91i9-RNS-510


 What else did it used to do before?...I guess I've only used mine for phone purposes.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Changed my fog light bulbs, bit of a pain to change a bulb though.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

BOGO burgers at sonic 










Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

mwurman said:


> BOGO burgers at sonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice to see other Ohio CC owners. :wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SleepyGTI said:


> Nice to see other Ohio CC owners. :wave:


 I"ll be in Columbus independence weekend! Not too far from where I live in MI


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Changed my fog light bulbs, bit of a pain to change a bulb though.


 What did u change em too. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?l4k3jc
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Any ideas for a vanity plate???? Thanks


----------



## Germantin (Apr 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> More before and after pics...which painted lower bumper lip


 This mod looks very clean, what did it cost to have done?


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

A present came in today! And got c-notched today as well. More to come!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Germantin said:


> This mod looks very clean, what did it cost to have done?


 Should run about $150 professionally, that's sanding down the granular surface, painting, sealing and baking. I got it for free since they installed my r-line body kit and Wing.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone installed aspherical side mirrors?


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

A needed wash after my wife took it to NC.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

New wheels. 18 inch from oemplus. Dunlop dz101 tires 235/40-18. On hr springs. Ride no harsher but def more responsive and way better in turn than the contis. But hey i got 50k miles out of the original oem tires.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Washed mine too, and now it's raining. 










Also, some of you already follow me on instagram, but i'll share this here too: 










 So yeah, it's mounted to the screen. However with Waze navigation and Pandora/TuneIn radio you don't need the stock radio to do anything but stream Bluetooth audio.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Washed mine too, and now it's raining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Slava, since you have a 2012, I want to ask you if you tried LEDs for the license plate.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a night picture


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Slava, since you have a 2012, I want to ask you if you tried LEDs for the license plate.


 How did you mount that to the screen


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

suction cup


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Slava, since you have a 2012, I want to ask you if you tried LEDs for the license plate.


 
Yeah, i tried with "ZIZA code free" leds. Of course they threw a code and i took them out and haven't used them since.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

piperpilot964 said:


> suction cup


 :thumbup: 

this one, not sure what brand. got it at micro center.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Yeah, i tried with "ZIZA code free" leds. Of course they threw a code and i took them out and haven't used them since.


 I've tried over 5 code free sets. Another set arrives today. I will let you know if they work.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> I've tried over 5 code free sets. Another set arrives today. I will let you know if they work.


 Goodluck man. 
I pretty much gave up on leds, just need to drop and keep it clean. im okay with looks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Goodluck man.
> I pretty much gave up on leds, just need to drop and keep it clean. im okay with looks


 No go with the LEDs....alright that's it for me, I'm giving up


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> No go with the LEDs....alright that's it for me, I'm giving up


 
USP makes led's for the rear license plate that don't throw codes. 

http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=688



Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

ptfern said:


> USP makes led's for the rear license plate that don't throw codes.
> 
> http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=688
> 
> ...


 

"Applications 
MK5 Rabbit, GTI, 
MK6 GTI, Golf (excluding 2012+) 
CC *(excluding 2012+)*, B6 Passat"


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ptfern said:


> USP makes led's for the rear license plate that don't throw codes.
> 
> http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=688
> 
> ...


 This has been said many times before and I will say it again. 

Why in the hell does anyone want to light up their license plates like it is the 4th of July? Isn't there anything else better looking on your vehicles? If not, I really feel sorry for them. 

For crying out loud, put revolving lights on your roof if you want to be noticed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

J.Iverson said:


> APR KO4 turbo and downpipe


 How much was that?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for my CC.... 

Started ripping the parts off yesterday and it's going back to stock :facepalm:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

For those 2012 guys looking for led license plate lights. This is what i got, and they don't throw a code. 

The thread i made... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-license-plate-lights-that-dont-throw-a-code!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Why in the hell does anyone want to light up their license plates like it is the 4th of July? Isn't there anything else better looking on your vehicles? If not, I really feel sorry for them.


 It just looks better, more upscale, more luxurious, etc, etc. Just peoples taste really. Not much different from people wanting HIDs. 



snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> 
> Started ripping the parts off yesterday and it's going back to stock :facepalm:


  

So what's for sale?


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

FastB7S4 said:


> It just looks better, more upscale, more luxurious, etc, etc. Just peoples taste really. Not much different from people wanting HIDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya ya ya!!


----------



## Ebbsnflows (May 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> This has been said many times before and I will say it again.
> 
> Why in the hell does anyone want to light up their license plates like it is the 4th of July? Isn't there anything else better looking on your vehicles? If not, I really feel sorry for them.
> 
> For crying out loud, put revolving lights on your roof if you want to be noticed.


 LOL...I'm with you. I'm from the last generation where we do everything we can to HIDE our tags. Living in an area that is crawling with un-manned speed traps and hidden traffic cameras, we use every trick we can think of to try and *prevent* visiblity to our tags. Lighting my tag up so it can be seen from outer space (and John Q. Lawman) is the very LAST thing I would do. 

But like every other modification...to each their own. Not everyone has to like it (or even understand it)...just as long as they do. :thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Ebbsnflows said:


> LOL...I'm with you. I'm from the last generation where we do everything we can to HIDE our tags. Living in an area that is crawling with un-manned speed traps and hidden traffic cameras, we use every trick we can think of to try and *prevent* visiblity to our tags. Lighting my tag up so it can be seen from outer space (and John Q. Lawman) is the very LAST thing I would do.
> 
> But like every other modification...to each their own. Not everyone has to like it (or even understand it)...just as long as they do. :thumbup:


 Maybe spray + super bright led actually helps in preventing speed cameras taking photos. 
I assume the spray would create tons of glare. And even without spray, the plates that are lit up by LEDs are hard to see at night b/c of the contrast and eyes simply not able to adjust.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> 
> Started ripping the parts off yesterday and it's going back to stock :facepalm:


 Selling the CC?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Brought the fronts down 1/2 inch and put 15mm ECS spacers on the front.


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Many OEM cars come with LED plate lights. Just adding that touch to the CC, which SHOULD have come with them. 

Now putting them on Mk4's and lower? I disagree with. Also, I see it's becoming more popular with the Hondas as well.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

PLAccBo said:


> For those 2012 guys looking for led license plate lights. This is what i got, and they don't throw a code.
> 
> The thread i made...
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-license-plate-lights-that-dont-throw-a-code!!
> ...


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> As for my CC....
> 
> Started ripping the parts off yesterday and it's going back to stock :facepalm:


 nothing :facepalm: about us buying your goodies :thumbup:


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

1slow1.8t said:


> nothing :facepalm: about us buying your goodies :thumbup:












Dibs!: Door sills and chrome switches :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Took this cool pic while driving !


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

DavidPaul said:


> This has been said many times before and I will say it again.
> 
> Why in the hell does anyone want to light up their license plates like it is the 4th of July? Isn't there anything else better looking on your vehicles? If not, I really feel sorry for them.
> 
> For crying out loud, put revolving lights on your roof if you want to be noticed.


 
Dude... did you forget your meds or something? Why does this even bother you. We're all adults here. To each his own. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

SHAG WAGON said:


> "Applications
> MK5 Rabbit, GTI,
> MK6 GTI, Golf (excluding 2012+)
> CC *(excluding 2012+)*, B6 Passat"


 
I have these and I have a 2012. No codes since day one. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Snapping a Picture Before Driving Off the Lot. Certified Preowned Luxury Sport with 20k.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jokerdude1333 said:


> Snapping a Picture Before Driving Off the Lot. Certified Preowned Luxury Sport with 20k.


 :thumbup: 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Nice


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ptfern said:


> Dude... did you forget your meds or something? Why does this even bother you. We're all adults here. To each his own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


 "DUDE", I am "to each his owning". That's what an open forum is all about.  

Go back to school.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

DavidPaul said:


> For crying out loud, put revolving lights on your roof if you want to be noticed.


 Like this? :laugh:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> I've tried over 5 code free sets. Another set arrives today. I will let you know if they work.


 Not sure about the CC but on the Tiguan there is an option in VCDS where you can turn off the monitoring of the number plate lights. You can then fit whatever LED's you like.  

Just disable the control from VCDS. Module 09 BCM .


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not much different from people wanting HIDs.


 I have HIDs that are OEM on both my Eos and my CC. I wanted them because they give me much better visibility, especially because 99% of my night driving is rural and I am usually travelling in a forward direction. 

Okay, now let''s discuss LED rear license plate lighting based on your statement above. 

HID lighting is safer and brighter for high speed driving in a forward position. Can we agree on that? Does that mean that brighter rear license plate lighting is safer for fast rearward driving? 

Holy crap, now I have to worry about red lights and a middle white light that may coming at me at a high rate of speed, as opposed to a vehicle just travelling in front of me going in the same direction? 

I really hate it when the rules of the road change without me being informed!! 

Apparentliy I have been terribly misinformed. I always thought that lighting was a safety thingy. Go figure. 

Oh, one more thing. Both my vehicles have vanity plates, but still, I am not so vain as to have them be a terrible distraction at night when my red taillights are far more important than any other color. 

All of this is just my opinion, of course, based on 54 years of driving experience. I got my driver's license at age 16, so it is not too difficult to figure out my age, hopefully.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Like this? :laugh:


 Yes, yes, absolutely!!!! 

They are right at home on your Ford.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

I think you're the oldest car modder I've come across David - good on you! :thumbup:


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Like this? :laugh:


 No laughing please!!! I grew up with Starsky and so... wanted that car! Then again, my first car was a '69 Mustang Fastback


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Pookie64 said:


> No laughing please!!! I grew up with Starsky and so... wanted that car! Then again, my first car was a '69 Mustang Fastback


 I watched it in the 80's as repeats. Great TV show and a great classic car along with this one from the Clint Eastwood movie Gran Torino..........


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Naresh said:


> I watched it in the 80's as repeats. Great TV show and a great classic car along with this one from the Clint Eastwood movie Gran Torino..........


 :thumbup: couldn't find the drooling emoticon


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> Took this cool pic while driving !


 Damn, that's 1 nice picture!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ptfern said:


> I have these and I have a 2012. No codes since day one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


 Can you please drop a link to the ones you have? Also did yours come with resistors or ballasts?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> "DUDE", I am "to each his owning". That's what an open forum is all about.
> 
> Go back to school.


 A "to each his owning.." type of comment would have been more like...nice but not my cup of tea, or no comment at all. Face it, you don't like it, you expressed your opinion and he his...welcome to the Internet forum world where not every one will like or agree with your opinion. But, you do have 54 years of driving experience so you are somewhat of an authority maybe?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

piperpilot964 said:


> A "to each his owning.." type of comment would have been more like...nice but not my cup of tea, or no comment at all. Face it, you don't like it, you expressed your opinion and he his...welcome to the Internet forum world where not every one will like or agree with your opinion. But, you do have 54 years of driving experience so you are somewhat of an authority maybe?


 Someone at work says that comment like ten times a day "to each their own", and no one can stand her. I absolutely despise this comment and the last place I expect to see it is here....let's drop it.......my opinion, I actually like the 36 LEDs for the plate, although they seem to be brighter than the headlights of the car behind you. Personally I think they are an EXCELLENT match to the front HIDs. They compliment them perfectly.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Let me ask again , since no one has answered. Has anyone installed aspherical side mirrors?


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Let me ask again , since no one has answered. Has anyone installed aspherical side mirrors?


 I did. took about 2 days to get used to. the blue tint does help out.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

PLAccBo said:


> I did. took about 2 days to get used to. the blue tint does help out.


 Can you please post pics and tell me
Where you bought from. There are some aftermarkets that still have those two prongs on the back for the heat lines to connect to. ECS is out of stock currently but they are pricey there...there was one site that has them for 59$.  Any special advice when removing the stock mirrors....all additional comments will be helpful, thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bo, I also left you a Q on the license plate LED thread. Thanks man


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

on my list...just been lazy about ordering them. 

on removing the existing...a bit scary and tricky, but in the end only an $85 mistake if you bust one. I know from cracking one when replacing the puddle lights with LED :banghead: 

- set them to all the way out and down 
- I used a balled up towel on the front of the mirror to work against 
- using a wide plastic trim tool or your fingers if skinny enough grab the slightly outboard top and give it a firm short pull to pop the mounting clip off. Too long a pull will essentially wedge the bottom edge into the housing and crack the mirror 
- from there you have one connector for the heater and snap the new one in after connecting the heater element 

Hope this helps...


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Bo, I also left you a Q on the license plate LED thread. Thanks man


 I got the mirrors from oriental parts. Took about 2 weeks. They have the prongs for the heated mirror part. As for taking the stock ones out. Tilt the mirrors all the way down, an pry carefully. Also if led's are your thing, change out your puddle lights while your in there.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

PLAccBo said:


> I got the mirrors from oriental parts. Took about 2 weeks. They have the prongs for the heated mirror part. As for taking the stock ones out. Tilt the mirrors all the way down, an pry carefully. Also if led's are your thing, change out your puddle lights while your in there.


 So I shouldn't waste my $ on the $140 set from ECS? What are the bulbs for the puddle lights?


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> So I shouldn't waste my $ on the $140 set from ECS? What are the bulbs for the puddle lights?


 ive never seen the ECS ones in person, soo i cant really give you an opinion on them.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> So I shouldn't waste my $ on the $140 set from ECS? What are the bulbs for the puddle lights?


 These are what I have in mine 








And this is what they look like


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ, thost bulbs looks like 194s. Just bought a few of them, now off to buying the oriental parts mirrors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yes they are 194....and just a heads up I had to take apart the whole side view mirror to put them in cuz they're a tad longer than the stock bulbs and couldn't just push in with the mirror off....very easy and looks awesome


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

So I was having problems with my hids and the fog burning out and then the passenger one only coming on when it felt like and then not coming on at all....so I got rid of the hids and went with hoen xenonmatch bulbs....let me know what u guys think....ENJOY!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> So I was having problems with my hids and the fog burning out and then the passenger one only coming on when it felt like and then not coming on at all....so I got rid of the hids and went with hoen xenonmatch bulbs....let me know what u guys think....ENJOY!!


 Those lights looks awesome! What are those bulbs again?


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

I think AZ-CC means these: http://www.hoen-usa.com/plus.htm 

However reading the requirements Hoën states recommends upgraded wiring harness. Perhaps looking at the wrong ones? 

THey look nice though, HID color without the upgrade headaches.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> So I was having problems with my hids and the fog burning out and then the passenger one only coming on when it felt like and then not coming on at all....so I got rid of the hids and went with hoen xenonmatch bulbs....let me know what u guys think....ENJOY!!


 So are those the hoen h11s in the fog housing? Do they get any hotter than stock and cause concern for melting any of the housings?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

yes they are the hoen bulbs in H7 and H11....I don't know about them melting any wires as I just got them in today....but the ones I got were the xenon match bulbs which are 55w rated which is what the stock bulbs are 

These are the ones I have, the xenon match not the xenon match plus....the xenon match are 55w and the plus ones are 70w I believe which would cause wire melting cuz the stock lights are 55w 

http://www.hoen-usa.com/fog.htm


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> yes they are the hoen bulbs in H7 and H11....I don't know about them melting any wires as I just got them in today....but the ones I got were the xenon match bulbs which are 55w rated which is what the stock bulbs are


 Confirmed, thanks!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here's a night pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Here's a night pic


 Nice!!!!


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

DavidPaul said:


> "DUDE", I am "to each his owning". That's what an open forum is all about.
> 
> Go back to school.


 

So says the guy with this in his sig; 


I do not subscribe to the theory,"If it isn't broken, don't fix it".


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The car is officially all back to stock...so the parts are off & (almost) ready to go 




FastB7S4 said:


> So what's for sale?


 I plan on making the FS threads over the weekend 



DasCC said:


> Selling the CC?


 Trading it in actually 



1slow1.8t said:


> nothing :facepalm: about us buying your goodies :thumbup:


 Pm'd you back, btw 



SleepyGTI said:


> Dibs!: Door sills and chrome switches :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Door sills will definitely be for sale. 
The only problem will be shipping them. Bud shipped them in a HUGE box. 
So I'd have to find something smaller to use. 

Chrome switches, sorry but I'm hanging onto those at the moment


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Things off the top of my head that will be for sale: 

Aluminum pedals (manual trans) 
S3 Euro short shifter 
Euro clear turn signals 
H&R 24mm rear sway bar 
"CC" stainless Door Sills (from 2013 CC) 
Neuspeed Intake (2 weeks old) 
Eibach Pro-Kit springs (new) 
Stock floor mats (carpeted are brand new & used rubber ones) 
Trunk liner 
Rear grocery bag hooks 
Pair of OEM/stock side skirts 
Couple of MDI cables for Ipod 
Light Brown Metallic touch up paint (brand new) 

Probably my 12mm & 5mm H&R wheel spacers with bolts (a month old) 

MAYBE my Borla exhaust 
& 
MAYBE my 18" OEM Interlagos wheels (a month old) with or without tires


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Things off the top of my head that will be for sale:
> 
> Aluminum pedals (manual trans)
> S3 Euro short shifter
> ...


 I may be interested in the intake and if you can convince me enough to lower my car then I may take the springs too. Just wondering what chrome switches do you have?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Things off the top of my head that will be for sale:
> 
> Aluminum pedals (manual trans)
> S3 Euro short shifter
> ...


 U going to the Woodward meet tonight?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I may be interested in the intake and if you can convince me enough to lower my car then I may take the springs too. Just wondering what chrome switches do you have?


 Neuspeed intake is awesome. 
I definitely liked it more over the Carbonio 

As for the chrome switches....I had the window & mirror chrome tipped switches but I'm keeping them 

As for lowering....that's your call. 
I can install them for you, if that helps your decision. 

The way my car sits now is hideous....I can't stand it. 
Toma had the Eibachs before his Konis and loved them. Lowers it a little, but still keeps a good ride. 
I had them last winter and it was the best setup I've had. 

Even though I loved my Konis and being low....it wasn't really practical for everyday driving (which a lot of people may disagree with, but whatever). 
The Eibachs were the better solution for a true DD 



KOWCC said:


> U going to the Woodward meet tonight?


 LOL...no


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Neuspeed intake is awesome.
> I definitely liked it more over the Carbonio
> 
> As for the chrome switches....I had the window & mirror chrome tipped switches but I'm keeping them
> ...


 How much for the intake and springs. I definitely do not have the equip to install springs but intake I can do.... So notices you LoL at the mention of the Woodward meet...I've never been..are you saying its not worth going?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Trading it in actually


 Just curious.....what are you getting as replacement? 


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> How much for the intake and springs. I definitely do not have the equip to install springs but intake I can do.... So notices you LoL at the mention of the Woodward meet...I've never been..are you saying its not worth going?


 I'll send you a PM 

As for Woodward....I just demodded the car....so nothing much to see anymore 

It's mostly kids that go down there though anyways too. 
I don't think the CC would fit in


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Just curious.....what are you getting as replacement?


 TBA at a later date


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

de_bklyn said:


> Just curious.....what are you getting as replacement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


 X2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'll send you a PM
> 
> As for Woodward....I just demodded the car....so nothing much to see anymore
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice.....yeah I'm not exactly a kid..34 with two child seats hahaha


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> TBA at a later date


 Cool....will wait for "The Decision"....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Things off the top of my head that will be for sale:
> 
> Aluminum pedals (manual trans)
> S3 Euro short shifter
> ...


 Would be interested in door sills and borla... If you decide to sell 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Cool....will wait for "The Decision"....
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2













Sent from my iDevice


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> So I was having problems with my hids and the fog burning out and then the passenger one only coming on when it felt like and then not coming on at all....so I got rid of the hids and went with hoen xenonmatch bulbs....let me know what u guys think....ENJOY!!


 Looks good. Ordered myself a set too. Thanks! 

After i pressed the order button, i realized i need turn assist lights to match, what size are those?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Looks good. Ordered myself a set too. Thanks!
> 
> After i pressed the order button, i realized i need turn assist lights to match, what size are those?


 I honestly don't know....I left mine alone....but if u pull the bulb out it should say on it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ordered Yesterday & Shipping In Process

1- blue tinted aspherical side mirrors
2- 194 bulbs in LED for my side mirror puddle lights
3- Xenonmatch fog lights...thanks AZ_CC
4- Hyper White bulbs for City Lights


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Looks good. Ordered myself a set too. Thanks!
> 
> After i pressed the order button, i realized i need turn assist lights to match, what size are those?


 For the turn assist lights I had to take them out to find out the size. I bought silver star ultras to replace them but was not impressed so I put stocks back. Sorry forgot the size, but they were standard and easy to find.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> Looks good. Ordered myself a set too. Thanks!
> 
> After i pressed the order button, i realized i need turn assist lights to match, what size are those?


 I replaced one of mine that went out a few days ago and the bulb was H7 for the turn assist light.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> yes they are the hoen bulbs in H7 and H11....I don't know about them melting any wires as I just got them in today....but the ones I got were the xenon match bulbs which are 55w rated which is what the stock bulbs are
> 
> These are the ones I have, the xenon match not the xenon match plus....the xenon match are 55w and the plus ones are 70w I believe which would cause wire melting cuz the stock lights are 55w
> 
> http://www.hoen-usa.com/fog.htm


 So you ordered the ones from the Fog section? No codes? I'm ready to order if this accurate...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> So you ordered the ones from the Fog section? No codes? I'm ready to order if this accurate...


 Yea on their website the H7 and H11 xenon match bulbs are in the fog light section....just follow the link in the post u quoted above and those are the correct ones.... they're the bulbs I have that u want cuz they are 55 watts, same wattage as stockers....and no codes


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea on their website the H7 and H11 xenon match bulbs are in the fog light section....just follow the link in the post u quoted above and those are the correct ones.... they're the bulbs I have that u want cuz they are 55 watts, same wattage as stockers....and no codes


 Ordered, thanks! I have a feeling they will be seeing a bunch of orders thanks to you...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Ordered, thanks! I have a feeling they will be seeing a bunch of orders thanks to you...


 
No problem man glad I could help....and lol yea I should atleast get a sticker or something :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No problem man glad I could help....and lol yea I should atleast get a sticker or something :laugh:


 Did u plastidip your grill?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

alignment done and plastidip'd the grill...finally.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Epence said:


> alignment done and plastidip'd the grill...finally.


 Great Minds...! I just put the 1st coat on mine.. :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> Great Minds...! I just put the 1st coat on mine.. :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Epence said:


> :thumbup:


 How did you get the amber out of your turns? LED's?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

R0bL0gic said:


> How did you get the amber out of your turns? LED's?


 +1 for answers


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Did u plastidip your grill?


 No mine is gloss black to match my wheels and taillights....I did it with Krylon fusion gloss black and a couple coats of clear gloss


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Epence said:


> alignment done and plastidip'd the grill...finally.


 This CC not yours


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought it from Ebay. They came without amber piece inside.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Would be interested in door sills and borla... If you decide to sell


 Door sills will be available, but shipping could be an issue (they're huge). 
I think someone already claimed dibs though 

Borla....I'm probably keeping (at the moment) 

And you're dead on with the Lebron remark :laugh:


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

fitted 
BBS LM Reps Gunmetal grey/ Polished lip 
19" 8.5J ET42 - 235/35/19 
19" 9.5J ET45 - 245/35/19


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^ Nice!! :thumbup:

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vwcc1 said:


> fitted
> BBS LM Reps Gunmetal grey/ Polished lip
> 19" 8.5J ET42 - 235/35/19
> 19" 9.5J ET45 - 245/35/19


 
Car looks good:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hyper White City Lights before and after...I'll take some night pics later to show a better difference ...bulb size 194 , not messing with LEDs, 2012 CECM is
too unfriendly with LEDs


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Isn't the drl the one above that? I still don't know what that little light is actually for?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My bad. I meant to say City Lights, not DRLs..updated post


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Isn't the drl the one above that? I still don't know what that little light is actually for?


 The little light is the City light, it goes on with your headlights or with parking lights if you have a euro switch like me. The DRLs go on when headlights are off


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hyper White City Lights before and after...I'll take some night pics later to show a better difference ...bulb size 194 , not messing with LEDs, 2012 CECM is
> too unfriendly with LEDs


 Nice those look good....I wish I had the factory xenons


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice those look good....I wish I had the factory xenons


 Thanks AZ, they don't light up too
Much so I have to wait till the evening to see how they look at night. I got these since I bought the Xenonmatch from hoen for the fogs. Hoen also has the city lights, but they were out of stock


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks AZ, they don't light up too
> Much so I have to wait till the evening to see how they look at night. I got these since I bought the Xenonmatch from hoen for the fogs. Hoen also has the city lights, but they were out of stock


 Sweet ill be waitin to see the pics of them at night....what about the hoen fogs, do they match up good with ur xenons?....pics pics pics :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet ill be waitin to see the pics of them at night....what about the hoen fogs, do they match up good with ur xenons?....pics pics pics :laugh:


 Fogs currently being shipped to me....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Fogs currently being shipped to me....


 Oh ok cool well hopefully they match up good with the xenons....but let's see some night pics of the city lights later on


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh ok cool well hopefully they match up good with the xenons....but let's see some night pics of the city lights later on


 U got it boss, log back in about 3-4 hrs from now...still very sunny in MI. I'm keeping them both ways. I never liked those being on when I had my side markers and fogs on. So the lighter the light from the City's the better


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I took the 3000k HID fog lights out and went back to regular Halogen bulbs. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?klqnnu
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

i lowered my car, and raised it, and lowered. You know where this is going..... ill put my wheels back on in a bit...


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

PLAccBo said:


> i lowered my car, and raised it, and lowered. You know where this is going..... ill put my wheels back on in a bit...


 What's the trunk look like?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> I took the 3000k HID fog lights out and went back to regular Halogen bulbs.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


 Were u having trouble with the hid fog lights not coming on?


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

*Just A Little Mod*

The more I looked at the door handles and the blank paddle area where the window controls sit, the more I felt like something was left out of the interior design process. I was trying to find a solution I would be happy with and played with a few finishes before deciding on what I felt looked best. I simply repeated the polished black trim on the doors by added a few B&I trim pieces in Piano Black. It helped pepper the polished black trim that existed around the climate and navigation screen. Believe me, I played for days with this before committing but after I finished the mod, I felt it really improved the look of the doors. The fit and finish is very nice. 

What do you think?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

those panels look awesome!! what did you use? I have a two tone interior and would like to do something like this to mine.


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> those panels look awesome!! what did you use? I have a two tone interior and would like to do something like this to mine.


 Thanks, *praneetloke*.  I purchased the trim package from B&I. Their products are available through CARID.com but here is their link: http://bitrim.com/


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Very Classy*

Looks great. Just a hint of bling that goes well with the wood. 

I agree with you in that something is needed, especially because there is so much flat, bland black. The gloss really helps. 

My CC has all aluminum trim but since I may be trading within the next few months, don't want to do a lot to it right now. Of course, I might change my mind and go mod crazy. I have been known to do that. 

My Eos, which I plan on keeping for a good long time had the same "something is missing" problem. 

Soooooooooo, I decided to do a sherwood brushed aluminum dash mod. I really like silver and black together, so this was a no brainer for me. Not everyone likes it, but I do. 

Just got the Eos seats done up in leather also. Black and silver, wouldn't you know. 

Anyway, nice job with your mod. The CC is a Semi-Luxury sedan so should be kept classy. Yours is definitely that.


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Looks great. Just a hint of bling that goes well with the wood.
> 
> I agree with you in that something is needed, especially because there is so much flat, bland black. The gloss really helps.
> 
> Anyway, nice job with your mod. The CC is a Semi-Luxury sedan so should be kept classy. Yours is definitely that.


 Thanks for the positive feedback, *DavidPaul*. I tried a few finishes included the brushed aluminum. They just didn't strike a chord like the gloss black did. I was just trying to add a bit of interest to the doors without going over the top. 

Was your Eos leather seat custom made? They look great.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh ok cool well hopefully they match up good with the xenons....but let's see some night pics of the city lights later on


 AZ....they turned out awesome..before and after 


















They are perfect because during the day you cannot see them when you have your parking lights (side markers) on and fogs which is perfect...but at night they are great


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr CC said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback, *DavidPaul*. I tried a few finishes included the brushed aluminum. They just didn't strike a chord like the gloss black did. I was just trying to add a bit of interest to the doors without going over the top.
> 
> Was your Eos leather seat custom made? They look great.


 Yes, the seats had to be custom made due to the fact that none of the commercial leather manufacturers have patterns for it. It actually wasn't that difficult of a job to do. Take the original vinyl sections apart and make leather patterns, then sew them back together. 

Of course, that is a bit of over simplification but pretty much how it went. I just got the job finished yesterday morning and am really loving the look. All black upholstery just doesn't do it for me and unfortunately, VW doesn't offer much in the way of good two tone color combinations. 

As a matter of fact, they only offer one and I really don't like that "straw" color and black together. 

With the exception of natural wood colors, brown tones and blacks do not compliment each other. 

But hey, that's just my opinion and just like A holes, everybody has one and they all stinko. 

Again, I want to say, keep up the good work with your classy modding. As I said before, the CC is not a sports car. It should be kept somewhat reserved and luxurious. 

One of my CC add-ons was mud flaps and though they do not exhude luxury, they sure keep my car cleaner than without them. Southern Arizona is a very dusty place until it rains. Then I need a boat.  

By the way, my other hobby is woodworking. I appreciate the fine grains of Gods creations. Would you believe that some people actually paint over beautiful, natural woods?:facepalm:


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

My buddies Eclipse was being shot for S3 magazine today so after the shoot we took a couple shots of the R-line


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Yes, the seats had to be custom made due to the fact that none of the commercial leather manufacturers have patterns for it. It actually wasn't that difficult of a job to do. Take the original vinyl sections apart and make leather patterns, then sew them back together.
> 
> Again, I want to say, keep up the good work with your classy modding. As I said before, the CC is not a sports car. It should be kept somewhat reserved and luxurious.


 I figured that the seat would just be a matter of pattern making. Again, they look great. 

I am keeping the mods on my CC less sports inspired, so thanks for the compliment, *DavidPaul*.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice those look good....I wish I had the factory xenons


 Where did you get those?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Where did you get those?


 City lights from eBay , just type in "194 Hyper White"


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> AZ....they turned out awesome..before and after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!!!....those look awesome kow....now hopefully the hoen fogs match up :thumbup::beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed the car tonight to meet up with some fellow members tmrw and decided to snap some shots....ENJOY


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Washed the car tonight to meet up with some fellow members tmrw and decided to snap some shots....ENJOY


 She is definitely a head turner!!!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

30k service! Last of the freebies under carefree











Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> She is definitely a head turner!!!


 
Thx bro :beer::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx bro :beer::beer:


 I'm gonna PM you my other car.. U will enjoy the black!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm gonna PM you my other car.. U will enjoy the black!!!


 I got it and it looks amazing, I always loved them....good taste also LOL


----------



## maxmonahan (Apr 6, 2012)

My first post here. Use to frequent audizine. 
Recently purchased. 
Current mods: 
Tinted 15 % all around 
Blacked out center grill slats today 
Coming soon: 
coilovers & sway bar 
cayenne 20" or some AMG style wheel 
clear turn signals 
roof rack 
paint match window and body trim 

Here are some pics before the grill was blacked


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Mr CC said:


> Thanks, *praneetloke*.  I purchased the trim package from B&I. Their products are available through CARID.com but here is their link: http://bitrim.com/


 Thanks for the link. I'll check it out..


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Were u having trouble with the hid fog lights not coming on?


 No. Just got tired o them. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?woliqq
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

maxmonahan said:


> My first post here. Use to frequent audizine.
> Recently purchased.
> Current mods:
> Tinted 15 % all around
> ...


 Great pics!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just posted all my parts for sale. . .


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Met up with Rob today aka RobLogic and had took a little cruise and some pics....mine is the left one with the all black grill and tinted lights that looks like its 4 wheeling compared to robs....his car is quick and very clean....ENJOY 








































I know I'm not a photographer but these are only cell pics so bare with me LOL


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ awesome!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Met up with Rob today aka RobLogic and had took a little cruise and some pics....mine is the left one with the all black grill and tinted lights that looks like its 4 wheeling compared to robs....his car is quick and very clean....ENJOY


 So that's what you guys do in Arizona?!??! 

Meet up and hang out at Party City & Cool Cuts


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha Thx guys....Yup we do it big here in AZ especially when its 110* outside LOL....nothing a couple nice cold ones can't fix


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha Thx guys....Yup we do it big here in AZ especially when its 110* outside LOL....nothing a couple nice cold ones can't fix


 We need to start our own thread for Candy White CCs only . Nice pics man


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> We need to start our own thread for Candy White CCs only . Nice pics man


 
There already is one: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5730219-Show-your-Candy-White-CC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> There already is one:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5730219-Show-your-Candy-White-CC


 Haha that's actually halarious!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> We need to start our own thread for Candy White CCs only . Nice pics man


 Thx kow


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Installed Hoen Xenonmatch fog light bulbs.....one word....Insane. They look even better that HIDs. They compliment my factory HIDs perfectly.

Pictures aren't uploading properly, maybe the forum server is working on overtime...will try later.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hurry up and post some pics kow I wanna see how they look!!!! 

I got me some license plate leds in today....not too bright, not too dim....just perfect!! 
Meanwhile I'm working on tinting the front turn signals as I type this....I will post pics up tmrw in the light when I mount them back on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hurry up and post some pics kow I wanna see how they look!!!!
> 
> I got me some license plate leds in today....not too bright, not too dim....just perfect!!
> Meanwhile I'm working on tinting the front turn signals as I type this....I will post pics up tmrw in the light when I mount them back on.


 Installed Hoen Xenonmatch fog bulbs

Before:


























Before and after (left is changed):











Before:








After:









After, look at the perfect match with my factory HIDs:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Installed Hoen Xenonmatch fog bulbs
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 
Nice kow those look awesome with ur xenons....I'm glad they worked out perfect for you


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice kow those look awesome with ur xenons....I'm glad they worked out perfect for you


 Thx bro, may pick up the convenience turn signal bulbs too.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Took on the project last night to paint my stock amber turn signals and I think they turned out pretty good....the light comes through pretty good and it matches perfect with the rest of my gloss black grill....Sorry for the crappy pics but its bright and hot as crap out here....ENJOY


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Took on the project last night to paint my stock amber turn signals and I think they turned out pretty good....the light comes through pretty good and it matches perfect with the rest of my gloss black grill....Sorry for the crappy pics but its bright and hot as crap out here....ENJOY


 Good?......that's an understatement, they look PERFECT. U can't even tell they are there. I like how much the orange still shows through...safety! Did u use night shades spray?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Good?......that's an understatement, they look PERFECT. U can't even tell they are there. I like how much the orange still shows through...safety! Did u use night shades spray?


 Thx Kow....I like it a lot looks more clean up front....I actually used this rustoleum stuff cuz they had it at my local vatozone and I finished it with a couple coats of the clear gloss.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx Kow....I like it a lot looks more clean up front....I actually used this rustoleum stuff cuz they had it at my local vatozone and I finished it with a couple coats of the clear gloss.


 Nice collection of sprays


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice collection of sprays


 
Haha Thx bro, I'm ready for whatever :laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


>


 And here's an example of why I don't like blue tinted xenon-look halogen bulbs. I hate that blue reflection off the housing. Your spray job of the turn signals turned out awesome, however. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> And here's an example of why I don't like blue tinted xenon-look halogen bulbs. I hate that blue reflection off the housing. Your spray job of the turn signals turned out awesome, however. :thumbup:


 Yea I totally agree, it looks ricey BUT u can only see it if ur looking at it level with the headlights like in the pic because the car is so low so it doesn't bother me at all....and Thx for the compliment:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea I totally agree, it looks ricey BUT u can only see it if ur looking at it level with the headlights like in the pic because the car is so low so it doesn't bother me at all....and Thx for the compliment:beer:


 Solution: keep your headlights on daytime and nighttime.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Solution: keep your headlights on daytime and nighttime.


 Hahaha yea for reals right....they are on anytime I drive the car....I don't even notice it cuz like I said u can't see it unless u bend down and look at them head on like the pics....everyone has their likes and dislikes, that type of thing just doesn't bother me though eace:


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha yea for reals right....they are on anytime I drive the car....I don't even notice it cuz like I said u can't see it unless u bend down and look at them head on like the pics....everyone has their likes and dislikes, that type of thing just doesn't bother me though eace:


 I don't think it's too ricey, given the car. If it were on a 98 honda civic (the stereotype of a ricer, I know) that'd be different, not that you could see through the limo tinted head lights, but if you could  As you said, you can't really see it and honestly, I would think it would be OEM given the looks and setup of your car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha yea for reals right....they are on anytime I drive the car....I don't even notice it cuz like I said u can't see it unless u bend down and look at them head on like the pics....everyone has their likes and dislikes, that type of thing just doesn't bother me though eace:


 The same with the fogs I installed, however in my 20 years of driving no one has ever literally placed their cheek on the pavement to check out my fogs. From a standing position u will never notice. Anyhow my fogs are on day and night.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

True to that good lookin out guys....everyone has their opinion and that's fine I respect it....but I love em and that's all that matters :beer:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Not bad mileage out of that tank of fuel. Pardon the dust!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> Not bad mileage out of that tank of fuel. Pardon the dust!


 551 miles...so you're averaging 30.6mpg....must be all highway?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

551 is a good number....I'm doing about 450-475 with a good mix of city and some highway, which equates to about 25mpg....I'm happy with it since I was getting 13 on my previous vehicle.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> 551 miles...so you're averaging 30.6mpg....must be all highway?


 It's a mix. My drive to work is a little highway, some back roads with little stopping, and some stop and go. Overall I would say my average driving is 60% highway, 30% back road cruising, and 10% city type driving.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> It's a mix. My drive to work is a little highway, some back roads with little stopping, and some stop and go. Overall I would say my average driving is 60% highway, 30% back road cruising, and 10% city type driving.


 Thats great mileage.....I average 30mpgs on the highway only..and that's feathering the gas pedal. Must be a stick, not dsg?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I sat in the Black/Black 2013 4Motion Executive which will soon be mine, for the first time. It was glorious, and my cheeks look forward to spending many hours cooling off with the ventilated seats.

I also ordered a boatload of parts (roofliner swap - will post about it when I confirm I've successfully acquired all of the appropriate parts, I'm paranoid about providing #s before it's completed, but I have a compiled list), and finally purchased a set of Hartmann 256-GA:M wheels from Achtuning (who were great to order from!).

This has been me, all day: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Put it back to stock & traded it in.....final pics:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Put it back to stock & traded it in.....final pics:


Let's see the replacement !!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed and waxed and ready for the wknd


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Washed and waxed and ready for the wknd


Didn't you do that last Saturday?  Beers this weekend somewhere?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Didn't you do that last Saturday?  Beers this weekend somewhere?


:laugh: oh yea every week whenever I have time....yea I'm down....Rob was saying ur off on Mondays, so am I


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> More before and after pics...which painted lower bumper lip


Anyone know if 3M 1080 wrap would adhere properly to the black plastic used on the stock diffuser, or would it need to be sanded and/or filled smooth first?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

10CC said:


> Anyone know if 3M 1080 wrap would adhere properly to the black plastic used on the stock diffuser, or would it need to be sanded and/or filled smooth first?


They sanded mine flat before painting... I would easily assume the same would have to be done for the tape to adhere properly.


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

10CC said:


> Anyone know if 3M 1080 wrap would adhere properly to the black plastic used on the stock diffuser, or would it need to be *sand and fill smooth first*


You could probably get it to stick on the regular surface, but your going to need a lot of heat and it may not look so hot. I've done a lot with vinyl lately, and I think you should give it a good sanding first.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!....hope all goes well and she's nice and healthy....I'm expecting my baby girl in October


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Was on my way to the stealership, and loved how it shows the VW Logo on Navi


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


Got chills! Post pics somewhere when you three recover, so happy for you!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

Had the local APR dealer install the K04 yesterday. Still wearing a cheesy grin since I picked it up!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

clean01golf said:


> Had the local APR dealer install the K04 yesterday. Still wearing a cheesy grin since I picked it up!


You expect that to void any warranty ?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


Awesome! Congrats and good luck! :beer:


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> You expect that to void any warranty ?


Oh Im sure if I have serious issues they can blame on it then yeah. I knew that going into it though,
they never have me a hard time about the V3's or the Stoptechs last time i took it in for service. They asked me if it was flashed when I just had the intake on it, but that was mainly because they were curious not because they were tryin to red flag me.


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


I can't think of a better way to break in the new car. Congratulations!!


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

I probably sound like newb, but as a proud and very happy owner of a CC I bought 4 weeks ago, I just bought my APR Carbonio CAI!!!

Looking to get the APR ECU, and Stage 2 piping next!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

clean01golf said:


> Had the local APR dealer install the K04 yesterday. Still wearing a cheesy grin since I picked it up!


So how does it feel with the turbo upgrade?....u don't see too many CC owners with this done


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

AZ_CC said:


> So how does it feel with the turbo upgrade?....u don't see too many CC owners with this done


I love it, pulls strong. My tires are not a fan lol.
I have the supporting mods of the AWE catback, downpipe, intake and s3 intercooler.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

What I did to my CC today, was to finally buy it! 2013 VR6 Lux, Candy White with Murano Red and black interior . According to VW's inventory, its only one of two in that color combo in the whole U.S.!

Unfortunately, the car is in Georgia and I'm in Jersey so I've gotta wait until the car gets shipped up here . The dealer up here says it should be sometime this coming week, but it really depends on how fast the dealership it's coming from, puts it on a truck.

This week is gonna be so damn slow!


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Installed Hoen Xenonmatch fog bulbs
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



bought and just received these bulbs, now how in the heck do i change em out?? I used to change em so easily on my acura rsx and my 350z, this car seems like you need a mechanics cert to do so. Are there any how to's? I mean I know where to pop open the plastic cover but I'm afraid to tug on that plastic connector with the wires coming out. :banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> bought and just received these bulbs, now how in the heck do i change em out?? I used to change em so easily on my acura rsx and my 350z, this car seems like you need a mechanics cert to do so. Are there any how to's? I mean I know where to pop open the plastic cover but I'm afraid to tug on that plastic connector with the wires coming out. :banghead:


For the fogs I got a flat head screwdriver and slid it in the top and wiggled it some and pulled the harness and voila....hope that makes sense and helps u


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Even easier would be to take out both screws that hold in the fog light glass casing. Once those screws are out the casing slides out, then access to the back of the casing is a piece of cake. Taking out the bulb and installing the new one with the housing still installed in a pain in you know what. AZ's method also works, but taking out the casing is a cleaner way in my opinion.


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

ok, that makes sense for the fogs, how about the headlights? That's what has me stumped and before I go pulling and tugging on plastic clips and skinny wires, I would really appreciate if someone could guide me on them, thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> ok, that makes sense for the fogs, how about the headlights? That's what has me stumped and before I go pulling and tugging on plastic clips and skinny wires, I would really appreciate if someone could guide me on them, thanks


What's your headlight setup, HID, Halogen?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


Good Luck and Congrats!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yesterday, washed, polished and waxed. Detailed interior. Maybe some pics today. Not sure where to go to take some.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Not today but last Monday I broke the oil pan. :banghead:
Took it to the shop and I'm still waiting on an estimate and they probably wont be able to look at it until Tuesday.:thumbdown:

Time to get the brakes done on the GLI.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

*Cleaned up and painted calipers.*

Wanted to go red, then thought about black and then I looked at the VW Concept and liked the clean look of the silver against those lighter wheels. I've done red in the past but until I go to a big brake kit I don't want to draw attention to them.

They are now ready to receive their new titanium matte wheels which will hopefully be in next week.


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Tinted the turn-signals and fogs:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

oliverds said:


> Tinted the turn-signals and fogs:


wow! That front end looks brand spanking new! Did you replace anything recently? Looks awesome! I wish my CC looked like that..sigh...rock chips!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> ok, that makes sense for the fogs, how about the headlights? That's what has me stumped and before I go pulling and tugging on plastic clips and skinny wires, I would really appreciate if someone could guide me on them, thanks


I got stuck when i saw them too. I just pulled on bulb's metal piece away from the connector and it slides out. Not sure if i did it right, but it worked.
Actually did it about 2 hours ago myself haha.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

baddceo said:


> Wanted to go red, then thought about black and then I looked at the VW Concept and liked the clean look of the silver against those lighter wheels. I've done red in the past but until I go to a big brake kit I don't want to draw attention to them.
> 
> They are now ready to receive their new titanium matte wheels which will hopefully be in next week.


Good choice on the color :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wife's water broke @ 2:30am, so drove the CC to the hospital and waiting for our new little girl to arrive. . .


Woot! Congrats dude, thats awesome :beer:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Not today but last Monday I broke the oil pan. :banghead:
> 
> .


It is comnon knowledge ....with a lowered CC, you can't take chances with potholes and other road hazards lest you end up with a busted oil pan (or worse).

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Got spotted on the parkway


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Wanted to go red, then thought about black and then I looked at the VW Concept and liked the clean look of the silver against those lighter wheels. I've done red in the past but until I go to a big brake kit I don't want to draw attention to them.
> 
> They are now ready to receive their new titanium matte wheels which will hopefully be in next week.


Excellent color choice, what kit did u use?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Just silver dupli color brake caliper spray. Rated for 500 degrees. A good cleaning some denatured alcohol to get rid of the muck some tape aluminum foil to mask off and 2 hrs.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Used PlastiDip today for the first time. Trying to se if the grill grows on me.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^ car looks great:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tested out my new suspension tonight....Eibachs...you cannot even tell the difference in ride comfort...and of
course I had to snap some new "dropped" shots


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^Looks legit. :thumbup:

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

de_bklyn said:


> ^^^Looks legit. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Tested out my new suspension tonight....Eibachs...you cannot even tell the difference in ride comfort...and of
> course I had to snap some new "dropped" shots


Man that thing looks good....I gotta get on the ball and get me some 19s and drop it


----------



## CCISCO (Mar 29, 2012)

trying on some 20's


----------



## CCISCO (Mar 29, 2012)

Is 245/35/20 a good size tire?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for the congrats on the baby!

Her name is Emma
She was born at 6:13pm on Saturday.
21" long, 7lbs 9oz.

We're going home today :thumbup:


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

clean01golf said:


> Had the local APR dealer install the K04 yesterday. Still wearing a cheesy grin since I picked it up!


Are those rotiforms just polished? Dig it!


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks guys for the congrats on the baby!
> 
> Her name is Emma
> She was born at 6:13pm on Saturday.
> ...


Awesome!!! Enjoy your child! Hope everyone is doing ok.

My 15yr old daughter is going to drive my CC this weekend!! Yikes! They grow up fast!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

blaah said:


> Awesome!!! Enjoy your child! Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> My 15yr old daughter is going to drive my CC this weekend!! Yikes! They grow up fast!


Wow...don't say that!!


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

I told her, if you scratch it, curb my wheels, hit a pothole... Anything...I will disown you! No longer my child!!



Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

blaah said:


> I told her, if you scratch it, curb my wheels, hit a pothole... Anything...I will disown you! No longer my child!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


Threaten to buy all of her clothes from a thrift store for a year if she damages your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

CCISCO said:


> Is 245/35/20 a good size tire?


245/30 actually. (Also depends how much you lower it... which you're gonna do, right?  )


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> Threaten to buy all of her clothes from a thrift store for a year if she damages your car.


Hmm that wouldn't be the best thing, aren't all the kids into that vintage look right now? :laugh:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

PLAccBo said:


> Hmm that wouldn't be the best thing, aren't all the kids into that vintage look right now? :laugh:


Brand Name Vintage, which is why you hit the thirft store, so they can't get their 'throwback' clothing brand new like all of the other kids! :laugh:

Alternatively, threaten to time-lock the router and block texting.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Rolled over 30k!










Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Taking mine to the dealer on Thursday for a checkup.


----------



## CCISCO (Mar 29, 2012)

20 x 10's


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CCISCO said:


> 20 x 10's


My opinion....rims are sick, but look too big for the vehicle...you need a body kit, to add more body mass to accommodate the bigger rims, or lower the car. If you can do both, then you will have a great look.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Tested out my new suspension tonight....Eibachs...you cannot even tell the difference in ride comfort...and of
> course I had to snap some new "dropped" shots


Say whaaaa? Haha, looks great! I didn't know you were planning this since you kept saying you weren't going to do it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Say whaaaa? Haha, looks great! I didn't know you were planning this since you kept saying you weren't going to do it.


Hell yeah brother, I couldn't resist. Toma was soo kind to donate his extremely lightly used Eibachs, and Dan was also soo kind to do a professional install....how could I say no??? So u like?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Added three more items to my VagCom list:

1- turn off cold start diagnostic for license plate bulb
2- fog lights remain on when high beams are engaged
3- coming home feature (unlock) now turns on the fogs and city lights only, no longer the HID headlights. Over time I thought it would be cheaper to swap out burnt fog bulbs rather than HIDs, plus it looks ultra aggressive with the Hoen fogs and hyper white city lights. Here's a pic when I hit unlock:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

First mod to the '13....sold the Mallorys and put on my Interlagos with Conti DWS 245/40/18 _(they don't make the 235/40/18 at the moment)_

Some other mods are already on the way via UPS, and I still have to swap over my old mods too!


Color looks completely different (more gray, less blue) in this lighting:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> First mod to the '13....sold the Mallorys and put on my Interlagos with Conti DWS 245/40/18 _(they don't make the 235/40/18 at the moment)_
> 
> Some other mods are already on the way via UPS, and I still have to swap over my old mods too!
> 
> ...


A great start!!!!!! I need to take it easy on my mods before I run out of things to do.....although UPS has some stuff for me )


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tinted Aspherical mirrors just arrived from Oriental Parts...install tonight!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Added three more items to my VagCom list:
> 
> 1- turn off cold start diagnostic for license plate bulb
> 2- fog lights remain on when high beams are engaged
> 3- coming home feature (unlock) now turns on the fogs and city lights only, no longer the HID headlights. Over time I thought it would be cheaper to swap out burnt fog bulbs rather than HIDs, plus it looks ultra aggressive with the Hoen fogs and hyper white city lights. Here's a pic when I hit unlock:


What size bulbs were the Hoen Xenonmatch bulbs for the Fogs? Also what did you use for the DRLs? Did you also replace the taillight ambers?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Tested out my new suspension tonight....Eibachs...you cannot even tell the difference in ride comfort...and of
> course I had to snap some new "dropped" shots


Sags FTW. Looks damn good!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Sags FTW. Looks damn good!


Sorry I'm newer to the forum world...FTW is for the win I believe, but what's Sags?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What size bulbs were the Hoen Xenonmatch bulbs for the Fogs? Also what did you use for the DRLs? Did you also replace the taillight ambers?


Fogs are H11

DRLs are Hyper White from Autozone, pull the bulb out to see the size. It's a very standard bulb.

Rear tail ambers replaced with chrome ones (stealth bulbs) from a German seller on eBay...PM me and I will get you the link, just don't recall it right now.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

When you drls are you speaking of the larger bulb or that little one?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

baddceo said:


> When you drls are you speaking of the larger bulb or that little one?


DRL is the larger of the two small ones.

The very small one is the city light. In the picture I will attach now, this is the city light. I have disengaged my DRL


----------



## Cosmin CsM (Jul 3, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Used PlastiDip today for the first time. Trying to se if the grill grows on me.....


Hello! A white rim lip would look awesome on your car, i think. 
I am new around here... Hope it's ok if I write my ideas around here. Don't have a CC, but maybe I will :laugh:


----------



## Cosmin CsM (Jul 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sorry I'm newer to the forum world...FTW is for the win I believe, but what's Sags?


Hello, Sags reffers to the 19" Sagitta rims


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Cosmin CsM said:


> Hello, Sags reffers to the 19" Sagitta rims


Hahah got it


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

New oil pan (not my fault, didn;t have to pay for it)
Oil Change (didn't pay for either)
Consider it a learnt lesson on why not to get oil changed at lube only places. 
Do it yourself or at a dealer, or well qualified shop!

Modified suspension (with help of snobrdrdan from email). Removed perches, returned to just both stock rubber mounts. Changed springs out to A3 springs (rear only) did not like the ride quality. did like the ride height though. Returned rear springs back to CC springs. Still lower than with perches in.

I wish the car were lower (STs) but removing perches did get rid of the nasty rake i had. I love the car 1000x more with the perches out. Thanks sno

Still have some parts on the way courtesy of snobrdrdan.
Can't wait to get those on.

Congrats on the Baby btw.

Will order a few more goodies.

And lastly added back a healthy dose of speed to the car 

When everything is together will post up from pictures.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

found a borla proXS muffler on ebay...great condition for $40+$15 shipping. I instantly bought it to use it to replace my resonator

I just got off newegg.com..where i bought another one (this one new) for $110 shipped with no tips. 

both are 2.5in. i figured with a 3inch catless dp down to 2.5 to the should be alright..the oem res is huge!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

installed the upgraded my dv this morning..
drove the car and it sounds great.
nice sounds when i let go of the gas..
I had the turbo sound from my tune..the intake made it louder..now this dv increased the sound a noticeable amount

im not sure if my 2012 came with the updated value or not....But i have almost 40k and it DEF made a difference. so if the 2012 come with it i recommend to change it with milage. 

if your tuned you should upgrade for sure 

does anyone know if the 2012 come with it or not


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

What DV did you install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed my Hoen bulbs in headlights and fogs, great find AZ_CC! They look so much better. Also installed small chrome strip along bottom of spoiler, looks much cleaner in person, still not sure if I'll keep it though .....:what:









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed my Hoen bulbs in headlights and fogs, great find AZ_CC! They look so much better. Also installed small chrome strip along bottom of spoiler, looks much cleaner in person, still not sure if I'll keep it though .....:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been considering that for my ride....it's either black out the top grill or add the chrome strip to the bottom one to blend the two grills together!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

I feel like blacking it out on a black car takes away from the shape where as adding two little strip adds definition. 
Plus, its easily removable and a roll of it is less than $20. Maybe try this first, if you don't like it, no loss and easily reversible...
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> I feel like blacking it out on a black car takes away from the shape where as adding two little strip adds definition.
> Plus, its easily removable and a roll of it is less than $20. Maybe try this first, if you don't like it, no loss and easily reversible...
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Good point..especially with a white car, it's a huge contrast.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

First official daytime pics on the new Eibachs....


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed my Hoen bulbs in headlights and fogs, great find AZ_CC! They look so much better. Also installed small chrome strip along bottom of spoiler, looks much cleaner in person, still not sure if I'll keep it though .....:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, can you tell me what kind of chrome trim you bought and from where? Your setup looks very nice.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Bought it*

Figure I would introduce myself on one of the most active threads. It wasn't today, but on the 2nd I became the owner of a CPO 2012 CC R-Line in Reflex Silver Metalic. Photos coming soon. Happy 4th :beer:


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Figure I would introduce myself on one of the most active threads. It wasn't today, but on the 2nd I became the owner of a CPO 2012 CC R-Line in Reflex Silver Metalic. Photos coming soon. Happy 4th :beer:


Great choice not many of the silvers around. Check adamsrotors for a pretty nice setup on the silver. That guys done some nice stuff.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> What DV did you install?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i got this one thinking its a upgrade like it says

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Search/2.0t_Diverter_Valve/ES263879/


I cant believe i didn't compare the part numbers now that i think of it...lol

i have my oem dv in the trunk..ill take a look later. 
even if they are exactly the same...the sound increasedso the new dv is doing something


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Bought a new Set of wheels to replace the sagittas:



Hope they will look as dope as here:










The centers will be painted in light brown to match the car and it will be max slammed for coils. Hope it works out well.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed my Hoen bulbs in headlights and fogs, great find AZ_CC! They look so much better. Also installed small chrome strip along bottom of spoiler, looks much cleaner in person, still not sure if I'll keep it though .....:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help and that u like them :beer:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

oliverds said:


> Bought a new Set of wheels to replace the sagittas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! But a no-go for roads in Brooklyn..


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Cosmin CsM said:


> Hello! A white rim lip would look awesome on your car, i think.
> I am new around here... Hope it's ok if I write my ideas around here. Don't have a CC, but maybe I will :laugh:


Ideas are always welcome. The rims do have a small white pinstripe on it.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Got some new shoes on and aligned. Went from 225 to 235/35/19


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i got mine detailed. Thanks to OvertimeDetailer! 










Hoping to have some photos soon!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

KOWCC said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bleser said:


> Stunning!


Love the comment... Thank you very very much!! That picture and the following one are my two favorites so far!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Sammzway said:


> Hi, can you tell me what kind of chrome trim you bought and from where? Your setup looks very nice.


AutoZone has the chrome strip in a few different sizes, its cheap and has 3M adhesive backing. Couldn't be a cheaper or easier little mod! I went with the 1/4".

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> AutoZone has the chrome strip in a few different sizes, its cheap and has 3M adhesive backing. Couldn't be a cheaper or easier little mod! I went with the 1/4".
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Awesome. Thanks dude.


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

Installed my Nokya Arctic Yellow H11 Fog light bulbs...already loving the look...now I just need some fog lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Whoa those things look crazy yellow


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Taking my car back to the dealership today, so they can install the 15% tint, paint protection, KARR K-1, KARR track, and clear mask. I will be without my car for a week.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

getting my car lowered right now


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Love the comment... Thank you very very much!!


No problem man. I have a Passat B6 with the hi-def kit right now but the CC is looking more and more like the replacement car for me in the next few years.

The way you have yours is just about perfect; R-Line kit, 19" wheels and a mild lowering. The car looks fantastic in any color, but white really shows off the body lines.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Installed a 1 1/4 Draw-Tite (Cequent) hitch on my 2012 CC.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dropped it off for 30k service....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kappaman (Jul 5, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kappaman (Jul 5, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: Good look Broward!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Love the comment... Thank you very very much!! That picture and the following one are my two favorites so far![/IMG]


Hey how do you take out the city lights? I turned the tab that's attached to the bulb in both direction but it just spins and doesn't loosen.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sparkling


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stunning! Must get me some Sagittas.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hey how do you take out the city lights? I turned the tab that's attached to the bulb in both direction but it just spins and doesn't loosen.


Hey fastb.....I did the same Thing at first!! Lol. It spins and spins. It just needs a good pull and it comes right out. No need for spinning. For the first time maybe wiggle it a little sideways as you pull.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bleser said:


> No problem man. I have a Passat B6 with the hi-def kit right now but the CC is looking more and more like the replacement car for me in the next few years.
> 
> The way you have yours is just about perfect; R-Line kit, 19" wheels and a mild lowering. The car looks fantastic in any color, but white really shows off the body lines.


Thanks again buddy. Would love to see a pic of the high def. that's probably it for exterior mods for me. Some folks overdo it. It's a classy car at the end of the day and all mods should be mild. I wanted it to look like it came like that from the factory.....mods done soo perfectly that you think it came like that!!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

okay, cool. I'll give it another try. thx!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> okay, cool. I'll give it another try. thx!


Let me me know how it goes........What are you replacing them with??


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Let me me know how it goes........What are you replacing them with??


Well, got them out just as you said. Didn't realize that the stock bulbs already had a blue tint to them. I had read that the MB CLS's city lights were blue tinted Osram (Sylvania) cool blue bulbs but didn't know that ours were too (Toshiba brand). I bought a set of Silverstar 194s and they weren't any different. Looks like I'll need to get bluer bulbs for the white look. They're small enough that they shouldn't give off that horrid blue reflection that I hate so I'll give it a shot. Just hate to get blue bulbs since they tend to run hot and could melt the harness... Maybe I'll just wait til Hoen gets some back in stock.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Well, got them out just as you said. Didn't realize that the stock bulbs already had a blue tint to them. I had read that the MB CLS's city lights were blue tinted Osram (Sylvania) cool blue bulbs but didn't know that ours were too (Toshiba brand). I bought a set of Silverstar 194s and they weren't any different. Looks like I'll need to get bluer bulbs for the white look. They're small enough that they shouldn't give off that horrid blue reflection that I hate so I'll give it a shot. Just hate to get blue bulbs since they tend to run hot and could melt the harness... Maybe I'll just wait til Hoen gets some back in stock.


Well, the ones i got were identical to the Hoens....here they are at night...super white!! And they are soo tiny that yes there is no bluish reflection in the housing.....

Before:









After:

















On eBay search for Nokya Hyper white 194..... In person they look incredible!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've had Nokya bulbs before back in my Fast in Furious days. haha. They do look good, though. Might have to suck it up. Just concerned about the heat, though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

As long as u get the same wattage/volts as the one ur replacing u should be fine....its when ppl go and buy some ridiculous 80 watt bulb and put it where a 35 or 55 watt one was....that's what messes stuff up


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Got rid of the black 09 cc and got
This









Better pics to come
Once I get my old wheels on tomorrow


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cvillarraga said:


> Got rid of the black 09 cc and got
> This
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Toma23 said:


> Sparkling


Sweet car, but you need a better camera to do it justice!! (I'm assuming you're using an older smartphone camera)


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks again buddy. Would love to see a pic of the high def. that's probably it for exterior mods for me. Some folks overdo it. It's a classy car at the end of the day and all mods should be mild. I wanted it to look like it came like that from the factory.....mods done soo perfectly that you think it came like that!!!!


Yep, you describe what I think is unofficially known as "OEM+", something I've always wanted to achieve.

Since you asked...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That passat looks very nice :thumbup:


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That passat looks very nice :thumbup:


No need to hate my dude


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cvillarraga said:


> No need to hate my dude


I think he was complimenting the black Passat. I agree. That's one of the nicer ones I've seen.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cvillarraga said:


> No need to hate my dude


I was talking about the black passat that I posted right under:screwy::laugh:


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I was talking about the black passat that I posted right under:screwy::laugh:


My B the iPhone wasn't displaying that when I saw the comment


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bleser said:


> Sweet car, but you need a better camera to do it justice!! (I'm assuming you're using an older smartphone camera)


It's the iPhone camera but I guess I suck as photographer lol once my buddy KOWCC gets some free time well snap some good pics with he's new shiny pro camera


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bleser said:


> Yep, you describe what I think is unofficially known as "OEM+", something I've always wanted to achieve.
> 
> Since you asked...


Never heard of that.....OEM+..... But I love it! Not a bad idea for a personalized plate "OEMPLUS". Haven't been able to think of one for the CC...I've had them for all my cars so far. Your car is spectacular......if I had that in all honesty, I would not even start thinking of any other car..even a CC. Never seen that body kit in person before, only in pics...it's beautiful!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> It's the iPhone camera but I guess I suck as photographer lol once my buddy KOWCC gets some free time well snap some good pics with he's new shiny pro camera


U got it bud...we need to arrange a time and get these pics shot!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks all. Don't mean to pollute a CC thread with my B6 Passat, but they are pretty close cousins. 

I love the CC; in my eyes it is the practicality of a good German sedan plus a sexy design. You can make the Passat look better but the roof/window/body lines of the CC can't be beat. 

My car only has the front/sides of the Hi-Def kit; the rear is Votex. I felt the rear Hi-Def was far too boy-racer for the Passat. In the future, I may get the R36 rear, which to me is the best looking rear-end for the B6.


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Put Eibach pro kit springs on last night! Love the way it rides now, less body roll and less nose diving when i brake. So far i got about an inch drop from them ill measure it again once they settle in a little bit more. Overall im very happy with them, they ride just like stock, you can feel big bumps a little more but nothing too crazy. Ill post some pics later once i get a chance to take some. now i just got to get some new wheels. 

Thanks to Snobrdrdan for hookin it up on the springs!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Put Eibach pro kit springs on last night! Love the way it rides now, less body roll and less nose diving when i brake. So far i got about an inch drop from them ill measure it again once they settle in a little bit more. Overall im very happy with them, they ride just like stock, you can feel big bumps a little more but nothing too crazy. Ill post some pics later once i get a chance to take some. now i just got to get some new wheels.
> 
> Thanks to Snobrdrdan for hookin it up on the springs!


Exactly the first thing I noticed.....no more body roll! Dan installed mine, then one week later I had an alignment done. Feels PERFECT!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I got some plastidip and the glossifier on the way along with some g2 caliper paint....I'm soo excited I can't wait til it gets here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I got some plastidip and the glossifier on the way along with some g2 caliper paint....I'm soo excited I can't wait til it gets here


I'm excited too, even though it's not for my car!!! LOL. Nothing more exciting than transformations.

Take some good before and after pics...good luck AZ

What color for the calipers??

My good friend Toma, suggests to use black electrical tape to see how it would look before one does plastidip....I guess it comes off the chrome clean, per our conversation.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm excited too, even though it's not for my car!!! LOL. Nothing more exciting than transformations.
> 
> Take some good before and after pics...good luck AZ
> 
> ...


Yea I've done plastidip before on my tbss, it worked great and help up good for a long time....this time I'm gonna use the glossifier to add some shine to it....wheels are still gonna be black I'm just hoping the plastidip covers the curb rash better than the paint did (when I bought it all the wheels were damaged pretty good)....atleast until I get new rims.

As for the calipers I'm gonna do white and keep the "OREO" theme goin


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea I've done plastidip before on my tbss, it worked great and help up good for a long time....this time I'm gonna use the glossifier to add some shine to it....wheels are still gonna be black I'm just hoping the plastidip covers the curb rash better than the paint did (when I bought it all the wheels were damaged pretty good)....atleast until I get new rims.
> 
> As for the calipers I'm gonna do white and keep the "OREO" theme goin


In that case PLEASE take good before and afters.... I'm considering white or silver....white might always look dirty though...


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

20x9


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Swapped in my new steering wheel with paddle shifters, threw in my Euro Switch, put in the alloy pedals, and also the chrome window/mirror switches :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Swapped in my new steering wheel with paddle shifters, threw in my Euro Switch, put in the alloy pedals, and also the chrome window/mirror switches :thumbup:


So you got the flat bottom wheel with shifters?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

*My New Wheels*

Ace Ally Convex in Titanium 19x8.5 ET 45 need spacers.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumbup: ol kansas is looking sexy today


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Aspherical tinted side mirrors installed..they look amazing with that classy blue tint. Best of all, they actually work!!! I can see all vehicles in my blind spot via the mirrors all the way up to the point that they are right next to me, passing me by. 

Was soo excited about the install and wanted to get it done ASAP, that I forgot to install the LED bulbs I already had on hand to replace the puddle lights!! 

Removing the stock mirrors can get a little tricky....but I had success, no cracked mirrors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Aspherical tinted side mirrors installed..they look amazing with that classy blue tint. Best of all, they actually work!!! I can see all vehicles in my blind spot via the mirrors all the way up to the point that they are right next to me, passing me by.
> 
> Was soo excited about the install and wanted to get it done ASAP, that I forgot to install the LED bulbs I already had on hand to replace the puddle lights!!
> 
> Removing the stock mirrors can get a little tricky....but I had success, no cracked mirrors.


Pics??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics??


I'll snap a few after work.....in about 3.5 hours from this post ....we are such geeks sometimes LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics??


Notice the line top to bottom towards the outside. Thats where the curvature (convexing) in the mirror begins that lets u see the blind spot


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

*Stage 1 APR tomorrow morning*

Scheduled my APR stage 1 tune for tomorrow at 8am on the 2013 CC Sport...

New wheels will be getting installed tomorrow afternoon as well.

All in all, a pretty good day for the CC!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics??


Aspherical mirror in action...zoom in on the picture. Normally that SUV would not appear since its in my blind spot. Notice now it shows to the left of the vertical line. By the time it showed up there, the SUV was already next to me in my direct vision.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

The mirrors look amazing KOWCC :thumbup: looks like I know what my first mod will be now. Thanks!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> The mirrors look amazing KOWCC :thumbup: looks like I know what my first mod will be now. Thanks!!


Buy them from Oriental Parts. ECS also has them for more than 2 times the price. If you "like" Oriental Parts on Facebook, you will get a discount as well.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'll snap a few after work.....in about 3.5 hours from this post ....we are such geeks sometimes LOL


hahaha no not geeks, I like to say huge car enthusiast lol.... Mirrors look great BTW


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Really nice!!!! What did you use to wash, wax, and polish?? The paint looks incredible. Tire shine, too...



baddceo said:


> Ace Ally Convex in Titanium 19x8.5 ET 45 need spacers.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I use meguiars nxt polish. Great stuff and meguiars tire spray foam. Don't let the shine full you while it shines with a nice wax the enhanced photo is literally making it look wet. Here is one of the original color shots without enhance.

Here is the original


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

baddceo said:


> I use meguiars nxt polish. Great stuff and meguiars tire spray foam. Don't let the shine full you while it shines with a nice wax the enhanced photo is literally making it look wet. Here is one of the original color shots without enhance.
> 
> Here is the original


Those are some great shows, did you use HDR enhancing? I love the bridge backdrop but for some reason it looks a little too busy as the colours and tones are too similar to your car.  I think a backdrop with more black colours would make your car stand out more. Great shine though from the Nxt stuff - we have that over here in the UK too but I've never tried it. I use Swissol.


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Broke it*

LOL, not really, i hate warning lights!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> So you got the flat bottom wheel with shifters?


Nah, I couldn't justify the cost & cheaped out.
Just got a regular CC wheel that has the paddle shifters (reused the stock airbag) for ~$200 

Instead of $700-800 for the flat bottom one, which looks nice as hell, but doesn't do much of anything else.
That's the cost of the tune right there



jpipdw said:


> Scheduled my APR stage 1 tune for tomorrow at 8am on the 2013 CC Sport...


They have the tune available for the '13 already?

Usually it takes them some time to crack all the (variations of) ECU's


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nah, I couldn't justify the cost & cheaped out.
> Just got a regular CC wheel that has the paddle shifters (reused the stock airbag) for ~$200
> 
> Instead of $700-800 for the flat bottom one, which looks nice as hell, but doesn't do much of anything else.
> ...


I'm having a hard time justifying that cost as well, but when you really think about it, it's the one part of the car that you literally use daily for the entire time you are driving the car! At least for most of us....can't speak for the guys that have a coffee in one hand, a smoke in the other and use their knees to steer. That flat bottom does enhance the driving experience.....my loaner GTI had it and it felt great.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Those are some great shows, did you use HDR enhancing?.


photo editing was done in adobe Lightroom.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

baddceo said:


> photo editing was done in adobe Lightroom.


Thanks. I've not used that plugin yet but will do now after seeing those stunning pics.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just ordered Gold Coast side skirts from [email protected] Best pricing on Vortex! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Just ordered Gold Coast side skirts from [email protected] Best pricing on Vortex! :thumbup:


Painted already?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep the pre-painted ones. It's cheaper that route since I was quoted around $125-150 to paint per side if I would have bought the unpainted ones.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yep the pre-painted ones. It's cheaper that route since I was quoted around $125-150 to paint per side if I would have bought the unpainted ones.


$150 to paint each side is insanity!! Make sure you prep and install with patience...I heard they can be tricky. Just ask Dan, he has done it before. He is the one that installed my Eibachs. Definitely your best source.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Removed V3s to send back to KW for rebuild.  Now I feel like I am driving a barge.....


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> $150 to paint each side is insanity!! Make sure you prep and install with patience...I heard they can be tricky. Just ask Dan, he has done it before. He is the one that installed my Eibachs. Definitely your best source.


Yeah, I was going to buy Dan's used ones but the cost to repaint and price of new clips was more than buying a new set pre-painted.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

First picture ever taken (at the dealership) only 3 months ago. (Also the last picture taken of my blacked out Jeep SRT8 in the background)











And the most recent picture taken, with 20 mods so far and counting.....


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

APR stage 1 tune yesterday and installed the MRR HR2's today.....better pics will follow, I took a few with the iPhone today. You can check them out in the wheel thread


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got my car back from the dealership (took it in to get windo tint, KARR security system, finishing touch, and clear mask) payed the insurance for both cars, and ordered the blue tinted aspherical mirrors from Oriental Parts. A big THANKS!! :wave: goes out to KOWCC for the recomendation, AND :beer: FOR SAVING ME SOME $$. Who says that friday the 13th is a bad day?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Got my car back from the dealership (took it in to get windo tint, KARR security system, finishing touch, and clear mask) payed the insurance for both cars, and ordered the blue tinted aspherical mirrors from Oriental Parts. A big THANKS!! :wave: goes out to KOWCC for the recomendation, AND :beer: FOR SAVING ME SOME $$. Who says that friday the 13th is a bad day?


I went to the dealer to document them removing my headliner, only to find out that there was a scheduling snafu, pushing the work back until Monday. I then got to sit around at the dealer while a massive thunderstorm passed overhead.

Silver lining is that I snagged a new high score in Bejewelled Blitz for the iPhone while waiting. :laugh:

/pics for you folks
//and if I ever do any show-type stuff


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got my car back from the dealership (took it in to get windo tint, KARR security system, finishing touch, and clear mask) payed the insurance for both cars, and ordered the blue tinted aspherical mirrors from Oriental Parts. A big THANKS!! :wave: goes out to KOWCC for the recomendation, AND :beer: FOR SAVING ME SOME $$. Who says that friday the 13th is a bad day?


More than glad to help Rico...at the end of the day thats why we are all part of this Forum. If you run into trouble with the install, PM me an we can disuss.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Do they have to pull your ecu on the apr stage 1? Sorry if I'm getting confused. I have a '12, and want to get chipped, but prefer not to have ecu yanked out. Need coffee:snowcool:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Do they have to pull your ecu on the apr stage 1? Sorry if I'm getting confused. I have a '12, and want to get chipped, but prefer not to have ecu yanked out. Need coffee:snowcool:


for a 2012, yes. it's no big deal. you just have to make sure they seal it properly after they put it back in. definitely worth it.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

They had to pull the ecu on my 2013 as well. I was lucky because the ecu had the same box code as the other 2013's that APR has been tuning.

They had to use a connector as well as a small square chip clip that rested on top of the main processor. We struggled for a bit only to find out we were off by just one tiny pin. After that it flashed with no issues, revealed and put the ecu back in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Prepped my rims for plastidip and plastidip glossifier....and while I'm doing that I will also be painting the calipers white....I cant wait to get off work tmrw!!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

What I've installed....

Chrome swtiches:


Sport Pedals:


Euro switch:


Paddle Shifter steering wheel:


Debadged:


Unibrace UB installed:


Borla exhaust:



AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Review of unibrace?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Added chrome strip to the lower grill....maybe within a year I will get bored, remove it, and plastidip the top grill


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Added chrome strip to the lower grill....maybe within a year I will get bored, remove it, and plastidip the top grill


Looks very clean actually. I like it. You find some different parts for your CC. Where did you find this?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> What I've installed....


I've seen you mod up, mod down, mod up again on a brand new car. You're fast! I wish I was in your area so I can drop by and learn something  Do you work in the Auto industry or something?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Looks very clean actually. I like it. You find some different parts for your CC. Where did you find this?


This is just a roll of chrome strip from Autozone, it has 3M tape on the back, you just measure, cut, peel and stick....it's that easy, took my about 2 minutes.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

P3Cars Digital Gauge. 8 gauges in one. 




Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

What's that?


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

Painted my grill the same color as the rest of the car. Much sportier IMO. Next is springs and spacers. Possibly painted stock rims black for the time being, looking at getting some ADV-1's


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Well, the ones i got were identical to the Hoens....here they are at night...super white!! And they are soo tiny that yes there is no bluish reflection in the housing.....
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


These look great!. City lights must be available on newer CC or the lux edition. I don't see them on my 2010 Sport. Low beams, high beams, corners.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sphinx8751 said:


> These look great!. City lights must be available on newer CC or the lux edition. I don't see them on my 2010 Sport. Low beams, high beams, corners.


They only come on the trim packages that have the adaptive HIDs. In my case the Lux Limited. Thanks for the comments


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Plastidipped the rims and did the glossifier....also painted the calipers....ill post pics tmrw in the day time with the rims on....ENJOY


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't wait to check them out the next time we get together.


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Plastidipped the rims and did the glossifier....also painted the calipers....ill post pics tmrw in the day time with the rims on....ENJOY


Someone jack your wheels? I hope no one is trying to sell a house around you...cause property values just took a plunge....lmao jk, looks sick. I like the white calipers especially, hopefully they hold up for you (they don't get stained). Did you use a brush on paint or spray? I've been wanting to do something with my calipers. I've got plasti dip on my wheels too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

drove over to skspeed in long island..picked up
3 - dynomax U bends 2.5 inch $30 each
2 - 304 SS V-Band Clamps $70 each

earlier in the week my mufflers came in 
I ordered 2 - borla pro xs/turbo muffler 
one to replace the res.
one to replace the muffler 

started the job at 12 this afternoon and 10 hours later my custom catback is complete

i have a 3inch ebay downpipe which has a reducer into oem 2.18.
we cut it before the reducer and welded on the flange from my vband
( V-Band clamps are so easy to use when working this type of job)

so the mufflers inlet's/outlet's are all 2.5inch and so is the piping - coming from a 3in catless downpipe 

sounds great IMO i have to upload the comparison pictures soon..all on my phone
i still need to weld on a tip

Going for 1 big oval....trying to get away from dual tips


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Juniorfeel said:


> Someone jack your wheels? I hope no one is trying to sell a house around you...cause property values just took a plunge....lmao jk, looks sick. I like the white calipers especially, hopefully they hold up for you (they don't get stained). Did you use a brush on paint or spray? I've been wanting to do something with my calipers. I've got plasti dip on my wheels too :thumbup::thumbup:



Hahahahahahahahahahaha I wish someone would jack these pos rims so I could upgrade....Thx for the compliment, I hope they last good too....its g2 caliper paint and is supposedly good up to 900* or so....it is a brush on paint, just have to clean them decent before spraying....and they're not perfect unless ur down there looking at them close up....the kit only cost $40 versus a couple hundred to have them professionally powder coated.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> drove over to skspeed in long island..picked up
> 3 - dynomax U bends 2.5 inch $30 each
> 2 - 304 SS V-Band Clamps $70 each
> 
> ...


Sound clip??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Plastidipped the rims and did the glossifier....also painted the calipers....ill post pics tmrw in the day time with the rims on....ENJOY


Very nice work AZ, can't wait to see how the calipers look with the rims back on.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

FastB7S4 said:


> Review of unibrace?


x2

Interested myself.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Not today but Saturday evening I kicked my father in law's 62 Bonneville out and went to town with my 7424XP/Meguiars Ultimate Polish/Meguiars Diamond Foam Polishing pad. She came out pretty wet and mirror like. Wasn't bad before just some faint surface scratches from the way it's been washed/dried all it's life I imagine.





































Now I just need to apply a coat of Meguiars Synthetic Sealant 2.0 with the diamond foam finishing pad and she should be good to go for a while.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking good. Might want to consider adjusting those exhaust tips. They look like they are sticking out really far.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looking good. Might want to consider adjusting those exhaust tips. They look like they are sticking out really far.


Thanks. I hate those exhaust tips. I would rather have them cut off. lol I don't know if they're OEM or not....have screw clamp things that are very noticeable.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

ohsixmtee said:


> Thanks. I hate those exhaust tips. I would rather have them cut off. lol I don't know if they're OEM or not....have screw clamp things that are very noticeable.


Well, the OEM ones have the screw clamps too; but since they sit further back, they aren't that noticeable. Looks like whoever put the tips on didn't put them back far enough. That or else the exhaust was replaced and the outlet pipes weren't cut short enough causing the tips to stick out.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Well, the OEM ones have the screw clamps too; but since they sit further back, they aren't that noticeable. Looks like whoever put the tips on didn't put them back far enough. That or else the exhaust was replaced and the outlet pipes weren't cut short enough causing the tips to stick out.


Thanks for the information. I'll check them out....if they could slide back some that would really be great.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here's the pics installed of the plastidipped wheels with glossifier and white calipers also....overall I'm happy....the plastidip with glossifier isn't as shiny as I wanted but ill take it cuz it covered up the bad curb rash on them from when I bought it(gosh I can't wait to buy new ones!!!!)....and the calipers look great for how easy and inexpensive they were....the car is extremely dirty from the off and on rain this past week but bare with me LOL

Cell phone pics + really bright outside= not so good pics....sorry


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Here's the pics installed of the plastidipped wheels with glossifier and white calipers also....overall I'm happy....the plastidip with glossifier isn't as shiny as I wanted but ill take it cuz it covered up the bad curb rash on them from when I bought it(gosh I can't wait to buy new ones!!!!)....and the calipers look great for how easy and inexpensive they were....the car is extremely dirty from the off and on rain this past week but bare with me LOL
> 
> Cell phone pics + really bright outside= not so good pics....sorry


Nothing is more annoying then when you post your work that you are proud of and within hours, still no reply  I won't leave you hanging LOL, rims looks great, invest in some black anodized bolts. Calipers look amazing...I may now do mine white!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nothing is more annoying then when you post your work that you are proud of and within hours, still no reply  I won't leave you hanging LOL, rims looks great, invest in some black anodized bolts. Calipers look amazing...I may now do mine white!!


Hahaha Thx kow....its Monday though I'm sure not everyone is off work like iam and has the time to be on here....yea they're ok but I'm saving for rims as we speak to get rid of them ugly stock ones and black live will be purchased along with new rims....yea the calipers came out awesome....they'll POP out more on a car with thinner spokes....I can't wait to get ky rims and do some rolling shots, it'll look amazing:beer:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha Thx kow....its Monday though I'm sure not everyone is off work like iam and has the time to be on here....yea they're ok but I'm saving for rims as we speak to get rid of them ugly stock ones and black live will be purchased along with new rims....yea the calipers came out awesome....they'll POP out more on a car with thinner spokes....I can't wait to get ky rims and do some rolling shots, it'll look amazing:beer:


Like it, can't wait to see it next week.

Rolling shots next Monday, we just need to keep DJCM off the sauce for maybe 30 minutes...  J/K DJCM, he takes awesome photo's and he's a great guy.

Maybe someday we'll share the story of ... that one time ...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Like it, can't wait to see it next week.
> 
> Rolling shots next Monday, we just need to keep DJCM off the sauce for maybe 30 minutes...  J/K DJCM, he takes awesome photo's and he's a great guy.
> 
> Maybe someday we'll share the story of ... that one time ...


Sunday were meeting on Sunday after I get off work cuz Monday is the old ladies birthday....hahaha were never gonna let him forget that....I think if anyone downed 4 kilts and a dozen hot wings in an hour they'd be feelin it LOL....but yea if we can keep DJCM off the bottle for a little bit we can finally get some decent group shots....business before pleasure LOL


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

no sound clip yet.....bought some realllly cheap wheels this evening 
really cheap
they have a very fair amount of curb rash so my friend is charging me 75 a wheel - refinish/powdercoat (haven't decided the color yet)

heres a pic for you guys...ill be a waterfest both days and ill be posting up a bunch of pictures of my friend welding together my exhaust....the car sounds completely different...no drone/not too loud but def noticeable louder










window trim is going back to black before the show and i still didn't find a good exhaust tip to weld on


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Finally washed and waxed it up after what seemed like an eternity of on and off monsoons.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Washed mine tonight too, watch it rain like a mofo because we both washed it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Washed mine tonight too, watch it rain like a mofo because we both washed it.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha I know right....it got a little windy when I was at the car wash and I was like wtf it better not rain LOL....I cleaned the inside also and put a new air freshener in also....I gave it a much needed cleaning tonight


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Been searching for coverage from the past weekends HRE open house event. Found this video. I really need to notch my frame..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Review of unibrace?


Chassis is definitely stiffer.
Main reason for adding it though was to stiffen up the chassis & prevent any creaks/noises when I install coilovers



praneetloke said:


> I've seen you mod up, mod down, mod up again on a brand new car. You're fast! I wish I was in your area so I can drop by and learn something  Do you work in the Auto industry or something?


Nope...just an enthusiast

It really helps when you already have the parts obviously (from my old CC). I didn't do all that stuff in one day though...probably within a week

It's my (expensive) hobby


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Got my rear chrome turn signals installed. Interestingly enough, the ones ordered from germany "slightly" don't fit correctly because of the location of the pins on the sides of the bulb that fit in the grooves. If you look at the stock bulbs, the pins aren't located exactly in a straight line, they're more in a slight v-shape orientation. The bulbs from germany, on the other hand, are in a straight line. You can make them fit by angling it in at a funky angle and getting one of the pins to snap in (which is what I did) and the other to just kind of stick in the groove (but it's not snapped in). It works that way.... but just thought I'd let those who are picky be aware.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Got my rear chrome turn signals installed. Interestingly enough, the ones ordered from germany "slightly" don't fit correctly because of the location of the pins on the sides of the bulb that fit in the grooves. If you look at the stock bulbs, the pins aren't located exactly in a straight line, they're more in a slight v-shape orientation. The bulbs from germany, on the other hand, are in a straight line. You can make them fit by angling it in at a funky angle and getting one of the pins to snap in (which is what I did) and the other to just kind of stick in the groove (but it's not snapped in). It works that way.... but just thought I'd let those who are picky be aware.


Pics plz


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Installed P3cars.com Digital Vent Gauge, easy install. Reads Vac/Boost, Batt Voltage, engine temp, intake air temp, rpm with shift-light, road speed, exhaust gas temp (as calculated by the ECU), 0-60 time, throttle position, and can read and reset DTCs. Easy install. nice toy, but I think I will still install a regular boost gauge too.


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

new gifts for the cc


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

2005bluesti said:


> new gifts for the cc


Nice gift  Koni ss that's what mine is riding on as well


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Put on my new wheels. VMR V710s. Installed the OEM stainless exhaust tips. Attempted to plastidip the two center bars of the grill ( got frustrated and peeled it off)

















More pics to come. Still have some work to do.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Got my rear chrome turn signals installed. Interestingly enough, the ones ordered from germany "slightly" don't fit correctly because of the location of the pins on the sides of the bulb that fit in the grooves. If you look at the stock bulbs, the pins aren't located exactly in a straight line, they're more in a slight v-shape orientation. The bulbs from germany, on the other hand, are in a straight line. You can make them fit by angling it in at a funky angle and getting one of the pins to snap in (which is what I did) and the other to just kind of stick in the groove (but it's not snapped in). It works that way.... but just thought I'd let those who are picky be aware.


Very interesting...the German ones i got had pins properly in the v shape you were describing and were straightforward plug and play. Did you buy on eBay from the seller called "lights for bikes"? That's where I bought mine from. 

My only complain is that they are very faint when on during the daytime....the person behind you has to really really be paying attention in order to see them flashing.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Installed P3cars.com Digital Vent Gauge, easy install. Reads Vac/Boost, Batt Voltage, engine temp, intake air temp, rpm with shift-light, road speed, exhaust gas temp (as calculated by the ECU), 0-60 time, throttle position, and can read and reset DTCs. Easy install. nice toy, but I think I will still install a regular boost gauge too.


I want one!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2005bluesti said:


> new gifts for the cc


19s?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

T-Nasty said:


> Put on my new wheels. VMR V710s. Installed the OEM stainless exhaust tips. Attempted to plastidip the two center bars of the grill ( got frustrated and peeled it off)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u end up doing those two bars pls upload pics. That's what I would like to do to match the lower grill, since I installed a chrome strip around the lower one already , and the lower bars are already black.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

I attempted it. As I was peeling the masking tape off it kept pulling the paint off of the chrome a bit at the top. I'm going to attempt it again when I have a little more time (and patience) I think it'll look awesome when it's done though


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

T-Nasty said:


> I attempted it. As I was peeling the masking tape off it kept pulling the paint off of the chrome a bit at the top. I'm going to attempt it again when I have a little more time (and patience) I think it'll look awesome when it's done though


A razor blade will help your job. Just cut a very fine line in between the tape and the painted chrome and it should come off cleanly. Also give it more time to dry. Looking fwd to seeing
It


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Blacked out all chrome and blacked out factory wheels.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

50% 3M ColorStable Front/Pass/Rear

Went 50% because with the factory tint on the glass (7%) getting 35% would drop me below IL legal and I really didn't want to fuss with it for a bit. With the dark interior, it helps alleviate some of the issues of having a lighter tint.

In the event I'm not happy with it, I can always go back and get 35% put on! :thumbup:

For IL Vortex members, after my experiences I would recommend Window Energy Products out in Brookfield. I drove an hour because they're the only 3M Reseller with ColorStable in the area. Quick, inviting, and it looks like they did a solid job.


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Blacked out all chrome and blacked out factory wheels.


Car looks amazing, I've always loved the murdered out look....Im not a big fan of the 2013s but all blacked out it looks amazing....now all u need is the taillights blacked out as well :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks amazing, I've always loved the murdered out look....Im not a big fan of the 2013s but all blacked out it looks amazing....now all u need is the taillights blacked out as well :thumbup:


x2!


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

The car already has darker tailights than the last gen. I am lowering it on H&R's Monday. 1.3 front and 1.2 rear drop.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

that wide body looks great!!! hope to see it this weekend =)

last night i plasti dipped my wheels....for waterfest obviously. i didn't want to go black so i went with a color which stands out a bit more

some of you will see me on the drag strip tomorrow or driving around...you cant miss my huffs 


then earlier this afternoon...i drove over to Tyrolsport and upgraded my GIAC to stage 2.
While there, i randomally ask Mike if he has any exhuast tips laying around...he found a almost perfect fix. drove over to my friends house to finish the custom exhaust...welded the tip on

biggest oval tip i could find in 1 week
its ok imo...see some of you guys tomorrow/sunday


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

1SLOWMK6 said:


>


I can't get enough of this CC.... hands down bad arse . Nice job on the body work and love the rim selection.:thumbup:


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> 19s?


yes 19's


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

1SLOWMK6 said:


>


DROOOOOLLL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2005bluesti said:


> yes 19's


Excellent choice


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hit 52k today.

Flirted with trading her in this week. But I think I will keep her for one more year.

Added GTI clutch and brake pedals since I got them cheap:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> Hit 52k today.
> 
> Flirted with trading her in this week. But I think I will keep her for one more year.
> 
> Added GTI clutch and brake pedals since I got them cheap:


2 questions:

1- Noticed ur memory seats which I thought come with the executive trim, but I also noticed you had aluminum trim not wood... What CC do you have?

2- looking to get the aluminum seat controls like yours. How do you remove the old ones? I pulled on them pretty hard but didn't want to break anything

Thanks


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1- Noticed ur memory seats which I thought come with the executive trim, but I also noticed you had aluminum trim not wood... What CC do you have?
> 
> ...


I can answer #1 as I ran into those when I was shopping for the CC. Some 09 CC Sport models got the memory seats as they produced additional of those and just popped them in there. No extra charge for those lucky few.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> I can answer #1 as I ran into those when I was shopping for the CC. Some 09 CC Sport models got the memory seats as they produced additional of those and just popped them in there. No extra charge for those lucky few.


Nice!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

did a few runs at waterfest....
met FullyloadedVR...good talking to you man

then i did some autocross. had a good time 
added some german Liq Moly oil after running 
stage 2 upgrade mad a nice difference but it didn't show much on the track due to weather/tires/etc


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1- Noticed ur memory seats which I thought come with the executive trim, but I also noticed you had aluminum trim not wood... What CC do you have?
> 
> ...


As mentioned, some early '09's had em. I like the 09's for that reason, just swap in the RCD touchscreen and your golden.

You need to pull the buttons off but do so with a screwdriver to isolate the force right at the attachment points(look at the new buttons to figure out where they are).


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Cut this out last week due to it rubbing hard on my axle. Ksport links could not even help. Sooooo bye bye it went.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> As mentioned, some early '09's had em. I like the 09's for that reason, just swap in the RCD touchscreen and your golden.
> 
> You need to pull the buttons off but do so with a screwdriver to isolate the force right at the attachment points(look at the new buttons to figure out where they are).


Thanks about the buttons....don't understand your screen thing.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> As mentioned, some early '09's had em. I like the 09's for that reason, just swap in the RCD touchscreen and your golden.
> 
> You need to pull the buttons off but do so with a screwdriver to isolate the force right at the attachment points(look at the new buttons to figure out where they are).


Did u buy the buttons from eBay? They say that they only work up to 2011. I have a 2012. I believe they work for mine as well, but the seller doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

APR downpipe and stage 2 tune today at Waterfest :thumbup:


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks about the buttons....don't understand your screen thing.



10+ had the standard touchscreen radio and '09 did not. So I had early features like the memory and added the later touchscreen for $200 and sold the original for $150.


KOWCC said:


> Did u buy the buttons from eBay? They say that they only work up to 2011. I have a 2012. I believe they work for mine as well, but the seller doesn't know what he's talking about


Yeah, no reason It would not fit all CC's '09-13.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Finally, joining the ranks for the low class


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> 10+ had the standard touchscreen radio and '09 did not. So I had early features like the memory and added the later touchscreen for $200 and sold the original for $150.
> 
> 
> Yeah, no reason It would not fit all CC's '09-13.


Got it! Not a bad deal at all!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Finally, joining the ranks for the low class


Slava....nice set of pics!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you.
Just trying to make the CC forum more interesting


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ill post some conversational pictures of my car today at waterfest...i went crazy with matte green vinyl and plastidip lol 

very weird looking nose


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Got Chipped by Unitronic at Waterfest...:laugh:










On the way back saw the red and blue light on the rear view mirror. :banghead:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Polished/waxed the car for waterfest, and got my new wheels on... Just gotta find a way to get some VW centercaps that don't cost me $300+ for custom made ones...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

njm23 said:


> Polished/waxed the car for waterfest, and got my new wheels on... Just gotta find a way to get some VW centercaps that don't cost me $300+ for custom made ones...


I like the way those wheels look.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Thank you.
> Just trying to make the CC forum more interesting


what did you go with? and did you do this yourself? im trying to buy an appartment, but ill be dammed i want to go low and put my VMRs on there!


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Got Chipped by Unitronic at Waterfest...:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks dude. Can you talk to me a lil about using Unitronic? Thanks


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> what did you go with? and did you do this yourself? im trying to buy an appartment, but ill be dammed i want to go low and put my VMRs on there!


Went with KONI Coilver kit. Stainless with adjustable shocks.
They are meant for MK5 Jetta/GTI/A3 but fit the CC same way.
The ride is so nice and still have about 1" left to go down. Waiting to see where it settles.
My friend, Misha (@Rat4life) did the install.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Kvn22 said:


> That sucks dude. Can you talk to me a lil about using Unitronic? Thanks


I can definitely feel the extra 28hp and 24lb-tq :laugh: 

The popo got me doing 82 on a 65.:banghead: I guess a lot better than 120 on a 65 :screwy:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Went with KONI Coilver kit. Stainless with adjustable shocks.
> They are meant for MK5 Jetta/GTI/A3 but fit the CC same way.
> The ride is so nice and still have about 1" left to go down. Waiting to see where it settles.
> My friend, Misha (@Rat4life) did the install.


I have the same setup they don't settle any lower that you set them up , but they do ride nice only thing after few weeks you will hear some noises coming from the suspension I guess it's normal for coil over


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

here is my custom exhaust build


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

here's the stupid 1 hour i spent on labor to get this done for waterfest 
(not including the wheels --- the wheels are plasti dipped blue - it took about 4 hours this past thurday) taking it off soon for a different color...maybe gunmetal

FYI _ ITS MATTE GREEN VINYL
















was trying to get some contrast in the nose


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^that stuff looks pretty dope....looks like tou had fun with it....i bet ppl were looking at you like you were crazy

Oh yea and how about a sound clip of the exhaust??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing hurts more than your first dent










What hurts the most is that I have no clue how it got there, my guess is a possible mini meteor. LoL

Having a PDR expert glue-pull it out for about $50. He said 100% guaranteed you can't tell it was ever there. It will take him a few minutes.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> ^^^that stuff looks pretty dope....looks like tou had fun with it....i bet ppl were looking at you like you were crazy
> 
> Oh yea and how about a sound clip of the exhaust??


lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dam man that sucks kow....that looks like a good one to....hopefully they fix it and it looks like new again.

I remember my first door ding I saw on my SS....I felt like I was gonna throw up, then right after that I wanted to kill someone lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam man that sucks kow....that looks like a good one to....hopefully they fix it and it looks like new again.
> 
> I remember my first door ding I saw on my SS....I felt like I was gonna throw up, then right after that I wanted to kill someone lol


Throw up and kill someone...hahahaha. Thats halarious. It's actually not that bad. Only appears in certain light at a certain angle...of course my wife can't see a thing, and thinks im high on something. But I KNOW it's there! Will
Post pics after its fixed.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Toma23 said:


> I have the same setup they don't settle any lower that you set them up , but they do ride nice only thing after few weeks you will hear some noises coming from the suspension I guess it's normal for coil over


Thanks for the heads up.
Did you replace your end links to shorter ones?
I understand thats why it makes the noise.

I haven't replaced mine yet but planning to.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got my aespherical mirrors in the mail, looked at them, and decided to tackle the job this weekend. I might wait til after I get LED puddle lights, and do them both at the same time. Thanks again KOWCC for the heads up on the great deal, and hope you get that dent taken care of.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Nothing hurts more than your first dent.


:thumbdown:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got my aespherical mirrors in the mail, looked at them, and decided to tackle the job this weekend. I might wait til after I get LED puddle lights, and do them both at the same time. Thanks again KOWCC for the heads up on the great deal, and hope you get that dent taken care of.


Thanks brother, I hope the dent is 100% repairable. I need it fixed ASAP so I can return to spending on the car. Until the dent is fixed I just don't feel like buying anything for it, I feel like
It's damaged goods LOL .

Don't get too excited like me and forget to install the puddle lights. I had them in my pocket and I forgot. Now that I think of it, it's really delicate taking out those mirrors and I would hate to crack a mirror once the LED bulb burns out...soo maybe I'll keep it as is .


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Kvn22 said:


> That sucks dude. Can you talk to me a lil about using Unitronic? Thanks


I got my MY10 cc 2.0t manuel chipped stage 1+ with unitronic. 

Went from 200hp/207 fpt. To 265hp/289 fpt..

The "con" is you need to fill up with 94 octane.

The "pros":
- easy and fast upgrade (less then 2 hours)
- greaaaaat linear acceleration from 2000 rpm up to 6500
- awesome feeling of the turbo
- same gas mileage even better if you don't slam the pedal. 
- good price 
- the engine is woken up and should come from factory as such.
- insane R&D from this quebec/ canada cie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> ^^^that stuff looks pretty dope....looks like tou had fun with it....i bet ppl were looking at you like you were crazy
> 
> Oh yea and how about a sound clip of the exhaust??


I had way too much fun with it.....was almost pulled over a few times...got a lot of love for doing it. It looked better in person. Tried to do as much random as i could for day 2. Didn't have too much time or resources. 

Looked sick at night. 

I need to get a video...a bunch of my friends took video's of me dragging on saturday but its a process getting the video. I actually got a bunch of compliments on the exhaust from random people sitting in the crowd. I moved my car to the vendor section so a lot of people walked by it. I was trying to show off my 2nd gen S2000 exhaust tip :facepalm::screwy:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> Did you replace your end links to shorter ones?
> I understand thats why it makes the noise.
> 
> I haven't replaced mine yet but planning to.


No I didn't replace the end links , but I'm gonna have to if your saying that whats causing the noise and the only time I hear it when I'm pulling out of driveway and the car is kind a tilted and it's coming from the right front side , that's the only issue I'm having but either than that drives fine handles great , let me k ow how yours ride and if you have any similar issues I hope not !!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> No I didn't replace the end links , but I'm gonna have to if your saying that whats causing the noise and the only time I hear it when I'm pulling out of driveway and the car is kind a tilted and it's coming from the right front side , that's the only issue I'm having but either than that drives fine handles great , let me k ow how yours ride and if you have any similar issues I hope not !!!


Toma's Koni setup is sick...I had the pleasure of driving his car a few weeks ago and let me tell you it does not feel much different than stock....soo comfortable!! And with the spacers, the stance is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Started wrapping it in 3M 1080 Matte white about two weeks ago 




















Home from vacation yesterday and got the sideskirts finished and RHD doors. 



















Better pictures when i`m finished


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Started wrapping it in 3M 1080 Matte white about two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anxious to see how it's going to looking without the chrome


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

The brushed steel around the windows will be there, i think it still looks good without the chrome.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely in for "completed" pics!! Love me some matte and satin white!!!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

ill be putting these on tomorrow.... 












they are so fresh, they were made the 25th week of 2012... exactly a month ago. i dont think they get any fresher than that folks!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Picked up a Lubro Moly oil change kit at waterfest subday.. Did the oil change today. 
Runs a bit smoother and more quiet than the Castro syntec imo

SGS3 production


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> ill be putting these on tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some Conti DWSs. Yeah that's pretty fresh.. Lol


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> here's the stupid 1 hour i spent on labor to get this done for waterfest
> (not including the wheels --- the wheels are plasti dipped blue - it took about 4 hours this past thurday) taking it off soon for a different color...maybe gunmetal
> 
> FYI _ ITS MATTE GREEN VINYL


Dude - I saw your car on the Dragstrip @ WF on Sat - good stuff!


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

I bet most of you already have this done but I just got the ECU flashed, APR Stage 1 

Anyone here running 1+? Is it really worth the extra $$ for the HPFP?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought the HPFP is only necessary if you are running the ko4. I don't think it's needed for stage 1. Spend the money on an intake instead.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Picked up a Lubro Moly oil change kit at waterfest subday.. Did the oil change today.
> Runs a bit smoother and more quiet than the Castro syntec imo
> 
> SGS3 production


Used to use that stuff in the old car. Did they change their name to Liqui Moly?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Picked up a Lubro Moly oil change kit at waterfest subday.. Did the oil change today.
> Runs a bit smoother and more quiet than the Castro syntec imo




same here...changed the oil last night and its def smoother then mobil1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Before










After









This was in my roof rail above the drivers side rear door. So you cannot get under it to pop it out. It requires a glue-pull device done by a PDR expert. 20 mins and $60 later i tried soo hard under every angle of light to tell where it used to be and i can't!!!


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm glad the process worked for you. You're back in business.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mr CC said:


> I'm glad the process worked for you. You're back in business.


Yes, back in business, now i can order my spacers lol

Work just comes to a halt when there is body damage, fixing them comes first.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that is sick!!!!....u can't even tell it was ever there :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam that is sick!!!!....u can't even tell it was ever there :thumbup:


Absolutely 100% gone. I'm pumped!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> :thumbup::beer:


Haha....good one !


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Enabled night vision. A few shots at a Volvo buddy's place...





































Now I just need to aim them down a bit.....also changed my cabin filter and touched up a chip on my hood. I was driving by myself the other night with no one in sight and all the sudden pingggggggggggg. I was pissed. 

Next up clear corners and OEM splash guards.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

ohsixmtee said:


> Enabled night vision. A few shots at a Volvo buddy's place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn what state are you in that house is awesome. Car looks
Good too!


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

cvillarraga said:


> Damn what state are you in that house is awesome. Car looks
> Good too!


Haha, friend's dad is a Tyco big shot. Their driveway used to be incredibly steep until he spent around 30K lowering the garage floor and lessening the incline. lol

Thanks man.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

I put a feeler to sell mine in the CC classifieds lol.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Before











After












This was in my roof rail above the drivers side rear door. So you cannot get under it to pop it out. It requires a glue-pull device done by a PDR expert. 20 mins and $60 later i tried soo hard under every angle of light to tell where it used to be and i can't!!!

Glad to hear that you got that dent fixed.


----------



## johnbrooks302 (Mar 14, 2005)

ohsixmtee said:


> Haha, friend's dad is a Tyco big shot. Their driveway used to be incredibly steep until he spent around 30K lowering the garage floor and lessening the incline. lol
> 
> Thanks man.


  What office?! Tyco IS? I work for them as well...Out of Norristown.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

wanted to apologize for my earlier post. Haven't used tapatalk in a while. Here are some way overdue pics. Enjoy!!
Taking delivery- 








After the tint, and other goodies the dealer installed-








And here's one that I took with instagram- 








Sorry for the crap cell pics, waiting to get my DSLR back from my aunt


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

ohsixmtee said:


> Enabled night vision. A few shots at a Volvo buddy's place...


oh damn you're in Lancaster!? nice! another fellow CC owner in the area :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thx buddy


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Car got tinted last week with 35% all the way around 
_(windshield tint appointment is this Friday though)_ 

The car is currently sitting at the dealer waiting for a new driver's side interior door panel though 

Hoen Xenon match H8 fog bulbs are sitting here waiting to be installed 

And HPA SHS coilovers should be here on Friday


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Car got tinted last week with 35% all the way around
> _(windshield tint appointment is this Friday though)_
> 
> The car is currently sitting at the dealer waiting for a new driver's side interior door panel though
> ...


 Something come up, or was it the Tint installation?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Car got tinted last week with 35% all the way around
> _(windshield tint appointment is this Friday though)_
> 
> The car is currently sitting at the dealer waiting for a new driver's side interior door panel though
> ...


 Absolutely can't wait to see it dropped!!!!! Who do you go through for windshield tint, and how much $? So far I've only got Tomas guy, but he is an hour away.

Are you going to run spacers also?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Something come up, or was it the Tint installation?


 He didn't have time for the windshield last week and I was kind of undecided 

After seeing the whole car done now....it NEEDS the windshield tinted! 



KOWCC said:


> Absolutely can't wait to see it dropped!!!!! Who do you go through for windshield tint, and how much $? So far I've only got Tomas guy, but he is an hour away.
> 
> Are you going to run spacers also?


 Fade to Black tinting: 
http://fadetoblacktinting.com/ 
$100 for the windshield 

Spacers...too soon to call, but I doubt it since I'm on 245/40/18 tires which are already wider than stock


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> He didn't have time for the windshield last week and I was kind of undecided
> 
> After seeing the whole car done now....it NEEDS the windshield tinted!
> 
> ...


 You guys in MI are having way too much fun. I'm jealous.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

pop and lock said:


> oh damn you're in Lancaster!? nice! another fellow CC owner in the area :thumbup:


 Yeah man, you're not too far away. Do you go to any local get togethers?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> You guys in MI are having way too much fun. I'm jealous.


 Winter will be here before we know it.......thats why we try to get everything done now LOL. Your always welcome to join. We need to officially make more Summertime meets , and not have to wait a whole year for the big get togethers.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Winter will be here before we know it.......thats why we try to get everything done now LOL. Your always welcome to join. We need to officially make more Summertime meets , and not have to wait a whole year for the big get togethers.


 Michigan boys are representing , It's all about looking good in the D " shout out to snobrdan for the help on my & KOWCC car guess that's what friends are for !!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Michigan boys are representing , It's all about looking good in the D " shout out to snobrdan for the help on my & KOWCC car guess that's what friends are for !!


 Here is some Love right back at u brother.......here are Toma's and my car.....Tomas is the lower one on the right....and since these pics both cars have been lowered further....for mine thanks to Dan, who in MI is the MAN when it comes to DUBs.....


















Here is mine dropped on Eibachs....H&R spacers are on the way!!










And Tomas is dropped ever further than the above pics on his Konis...can't wait to see pics bro.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

CC_VW1019 said:


> Dude - I saw your car on the Dragstrip @ WF on Sat - good stuff!


 thanks bro...i didn't run so good but had a great time 
if you have pic's/video's hook me up


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> thanks bro...i didn't run so good but had a great time
> if you have pic's/video's hook me up


 X2


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Just washed and waxed the car


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Just washed and waxed the car


 Looks awesome. I'm debating plasti dipping my wheels (not sure if yours are dipped or not) to get this look. :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dropped it off at service dept; getting the DSG software update including engine check-up.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Looks awesome. I'm debating plasti dipping my wheels (not sure if yours are dipped or not) to get this look. :thumbup:


 looks like dip 

try a different color..dont go for black like everyone does (at least here in Brooklyn everyone does it here)


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> Looks awesome. I'm debating plasti dipping my wheels (not sure if yours are dipped or not) to get this look. :thumbup:


 Thanks! The wheels are powder coated and the rest is actually vinyl. The plasti dip thing sounds cheap and pep boyish. Powdercoating can be done in most colors, comes out without runs and the vinyl is completely removable when your moving on to the next ride.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Thanks! The wheels are powder coated and the rest is actually vinyl. The plasti dip thing sounds cheap and pep boyish. Powdercoating can be done in most colors, comes out without runs and the vinyl is completely removable when your moving on to the next ride.


 powdercoating looks 10x better then dip but its obv more expensive 

bro if you paying to get it done why didn't you color match or do a different color...matte black is nice but its very whatever looking


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Thanks! The wheels are powder coated and the rest is actually vinyl. The plasti dip thing sounds cheap and pep boyish. Powdercoating can be done in most colors, comes out without runs and the vinyl is completely removable when your moving on to the next ride.


 I just ordered some vinyl samples to try and figure out what I am going to do with a few things. Mirrors, roof line, chrome etc... 3m 1080 is what I got. How was the application on your part. Is that what you covered up all the chrome and badges with? Looks like matte black, is that right?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I Loooooove the murdered out look....had my tbss like that and it looked mean....but that's just my .02


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> powdercoating looks 10x better then dip but its obv more expensive
> 
> bro if you paying to get it done why didn't you color match or do a different color...matte black is nice but its very whatever looking


 These wheels are temporary and with matte you can't tell brake dust. Car looks clean longer.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

baddceo said:


> I just ordered some vinyl samples to try and figure out what I am going to do with a few things. Mirrors, roof line, chrome etc... 3m 1080 is what I got. How was the application on your part. Is that what you covered up all the chrome and badges with? Looks like matte black, is that right?


 I had the chrome covered in matte some subtle pieces in gloss and the emblems in black carbon fiber.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

de_bklyn said:


> Dropped it off at service dept; getting the DSG software update including engine check-up.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


 What kind of update?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Carbon wrapped emblem


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> What kind of update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 

search 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5543778-DSG-update...-DO-IT&highlight=dsg


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> He didn't have time for the windshield last week and I was kind of undecided
> 
> After seeing the whole car done now....it NEEDS the windshield tinted!
> 
> ...


 Meant with the door panel!


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

ohsixmtee said:


> Yeah man, you're not too far away. Do you go to any local get togethers?


I haven't as of late...been real busy with work...hopefully I'll get out to a couple yet this year


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

2013 CC Addict said:


> What kind of update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 I believe it is a recall-related update for the DSG transmission; smoothens out the shifts. Check with your service department.










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

de_bklyn said:


> I believe it is a recall-related update for the DSG transmission; smoothens out the shifts. Check with your service department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Called my dealer, my '12 is good. I've had a radio software upgrade so far
And that's it.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Had Gold Coast side skirts installed. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Had Gold Coast side skirts installed. :thumbup:


 Congrats man, they look amazing!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, homie. I love them. They really change the look of the car. I'll get the front lip some time in the future. Debating on buying Boricua's lip and getting it repaired/repainted.


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

Do the side skirts look funny with the stock front bumper?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr CC said:


> Do the side skirts look funny with the stock front bumper?


 Maybe a tiny bit but they still look really good. Car looks a lot better than with the non-sport side skirts. If the front bumper wasn't as aggressive looking in stock form, then they would really look off, but the stock front bumper looks sporty already. 

VW had a 13 CC at Waterfest with only the side skirts and rear lip spoiler installed. The 13 R-line is not out yet so they made due by sticking on the side skirts and rear wing only. 

Here's a pic of snobrdrdan's old CC with side skirts only. His pics are what convinced me to get them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Maybe a tiny bit but they still look really good. Car looks a lot better than with the non-sport side skirts. If the front bumper wasn't as aggressive looking in stock form, then they would really look off, but the stock front bumper looks sporty already.
> 
> VW had a 13 CC at Waterfest with only the side skirts and rear lip spoiler installed. The 13 R-line is not out yet so they made due by sticking on the side skirts and rear wing only.
> 
> Here's a pic of snobrdrdan's old CC with side skirts only. His pics are what convinced me to get them.


 I don't blame u, Dans car looks sick!!!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I dunno. I think it looks kind of awkward without the front lip


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> I dunno. I think it looks kind of awkward without the front lip


 I see where u are coming from, especially in the last example with the champaign CC. It's soo lowered that the side sills are almost touching the ground and the front bumper is really high in comparison. FASTb is not dropped that low so his setup still
Looks really good and there isn't much contrast between the side and front.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

i had this setup too previously and before that, no 1 notice i lower my car until i put the side skirt.. it really change the look.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> I dunno. I think it looks kind of awkward without the front lip


 Here is the full kit with Eibachs too


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Here is the full kit with Eibachs too


 I hope my car looks this good one day :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I hope my car looks this good one day :beer:


 Lol , you've already got a silver r-line, tint and drop it, and you will have the look! Cheers


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice over cast day here thought I'd snap a pic before work and also took the side one with the cc cousin in the backround


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice over cast day here thought I'd snap a pic before work and also took the side one with the cc cousin in the backround


 Gotta love Az, where tinting is totally legal!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Gotta love Az, where tinting is totally legal!!!


 Only on certain cars....in my tbss I got two tint tickets, they used to pick on me for anything  

But in the CC I get left alone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Only on certain cars....in my tbss I got two tint tickets, they used to pick on me for anything
> 
> But in the CC I get left alone


 CC is class....tbss like my srt8 ESP all blacked out Is gangster.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> CC is class....tbss like my srt8 ESP all blacked out Is gangster.


 Hahahahahahahahahahaha yea it is gangster....I used to get profiled all the time, especially cuz I'm 23 it was even worse....and the exhaust didn't help either :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha yea it is gangster....I used to get profiled all the time, especially cuz I'm 23 it was even worse....and the exhaust didn't help either :laugh:


 Neither did my exhaust


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Lol , you've already got a silver r-line, tint and drop it, and you will have the look! Cheers


 Rear tint is done, but I think it looks kinda off without the front. Might go 50% in the front to see how I like it. As far as the drop goes, I'm trying to find out if the VWR coilovers from the MK5 will fit the CC. From what I have read in this; and other threads, it should work. Plus I think I might have convinced my service tech that the VWR parts were made by VW. Which won't void my drivetrain warranty after install. If that doesn't work, the next best thing would be the drivers gear springs. Crossing my fingers for the VWR coilovers.

A quick pic to show the 15% rear tint with a Navy P3 in the background.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Rear tint is done, but I think it looks kinda off without the front. Might go 50% in the front to see how I like it. As far as the drop goes, I'm trying to find out if the VWR coilovers from the MK5 will fit the CC. From what I have read in this; and other threads, it should work. Plus I think I might have convinced my service tech that the VWR parts were made by VW. Which won't void my drivetrain warranty after install. If that doesn't work, the next best thing would be the drivers gear springs. Crossing my fingers for the VWR coilovers.
> 
> A quick pic to show the 15% rear tint with a Navy P3 in the background.


 From what I've read I can also confirm those MKV coils do work on the CC....15% wowww that's dark!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> From what I've read I can also confirm those MKV coils do work on the CC....15% wowww that's dark!!


 Yeah it is!! I didn't realize how dark it was til a couple days ago when my friend parked next to me. His windows have 30% tint on them. I know the VWR coils are on the expense side, but if I find out that they won't void my driveterain warranty then I think they would be worth it.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Thanks, homie. I love them. They really change the look of the car. I'll get the front lip some time in the future. Debating on buying Boricua's lip and getting it repaired/repainted.


 nice so the kit is called gold coast? I've just been calling it the r line kit. Lol other than some badging and different wheels the r line doesn' seem different than a CC w the ground effects was anything else different about it?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

ohsixmtee said:


> nice so the kit is called gold coast? I've just been calling it the r line kit. Lol other than some badging and different wheels the r line doesn' seem different than a CC w the ground effects was anything else different about it?


 Yeah, when the CC first came out, VW had a special "concept" CC that they took to SEMA calls the Gold Coast edition. They took the body kit from that and made it available on the R-line. You're right. Other than the 6MT, the only differences are cosmetic. Body kit, badging, pedals, etc. It's an "R-line", not an R. Just like Audi had S-line cars with body styling of the S models.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> From what I've read I can also confirm those MKV coils do work on the CC....15% wowww that's dark!!


 here's what i know 

my shocks are from a MKV 
my springs are h+r for a CC 

my friend is about to sell me his coils for his MKVI 
they are h+r coils from a MKV 

i know since my fk shock's are from a MKV the coils will fit. 

the problem is the spring compression for the MKV im not 100% if its good...i need to find out for myself


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

2 toned my calipers! Silver gloss on the bracket and black gloss on the caliper


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

I began taking the car back to stock today. 

Took the Carbonio stage 2 intake off. Still drives quite well, but definitely a decrease in top end. I also forgot what an impact the clear parking lights make compared to the orange.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Interior scrub, shampooed carpet and mats. Exterior will have to wait, Haboob's are here in AZ. Dust Storms if you didn't know what a Haboob was.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Interior scrub, shampooed carpet and mats. Exterior will have to wait, Haboob's are here in AZ. Dust Storms if you didn't know what a Haboob was.


 NO DRIVE THROUGH CAR WASHES!!!! LOL :laugh::beer:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Put my broadway mirror in the car, get rid of those blind spots.. Comes in handy when you do a lot of highway driving. Lets you see out of the rear window, and both side windows.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice.. And android ftw :thumbup:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

njm23 said:


> Put my broadway mirror in the car, get rid of those blind spots.. Comes in handy when you do a lot of highway driving. Lets you see out of the rear window, and both side windows.


 Nice. You should add the aspherical side mirrors too!! then youll have like a full 180degree view of whats behind you. lol


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> NO DRIVE THROUGH CAR WASHES!!!! LOL :laugh::beer:


 
Damn It Sean!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Damn It Sean!


 Sorry Rob, but I had to so that everyone else knows not to go through them....they are big no nos


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sorry Rob, but I had to so that everyone else knows not to go through them....they are big no nos


 Yep, I'll let you know how much my $6.00 car wash actually cost me when my wheel gets fixed! :banghead:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> Yep, I'll let you know how much my $6.00 car wash actually cost me when my wheel gets fixed! :banghead:


 *waits for bill to roll in on it* seriously though I know those guys with towels look appealing and riding through the car wash is cool, but your non bent wheels will always be cooler


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

Installed my rear spoiler today. Picked up a 2012 R-Line last weekend and put 30% tint on, a K&N filter and APR stage 1 this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


>


 A lot of white cars in AZ, huh?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hollywood are you in Cali, AZ, or NV?


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a native of San Diego, but live in Phoenix now after retiring from 21 years in the Navy. There are so many white cars here, I just traded in a black-on-black Infiniti M45S and my CC is so much cooler.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Hollywood619 said:


> I am a native of San Diego, but live in Phoenix now after retiring from 21 years in the Navy. There are so many white cars here, I just traded in a black-on-black Infiniti M45S and my CC is so much cooler.


 You'll have to join us for one our CCOG GTG's :beer: except for DJCM... :laugh: He needs to drink less potent beer. 


Are you going to GoodSpeed for the APR flash?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hollywood619 said:


> I am a native of San Diego, but live in Phoenix now after retiring from 21 years in the Navy. There are so many white cars here, I just traded in a black-on-black Infiniti M45S and my CC is so much cooler.


 Congrats on your retirement :beer: got 11 years before I can even consider retiring from the Navy. Car looks great by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll definitely meet up for CC meet. Tune was done at GoodSpeed, good group of people over there, gave me the sale price and free labor as a military discount. 

11 years to go huh? I remember when I was at that point, I was on a DDG and loved small boys do much I couldn't imagine leaving. 

I am ordering my H & R RSB on tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Hollywood619 said:


> I'll definitely meet up for CC meet. Tune was done at GoodSpeed, good group of people over there, gave me the sale price and free labor as a military discount.
> 
> 11 years to go huh? I remember when I was at that point, I was on a DDG and loved small boys do much I couldn't imagine leaving.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the guys at GS are top notch! Go with Billy Boat exhaust, you can check mine out at a GTG


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

We may have to find a bigger get together place soon lol


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yeah, when the CC first came out, VW had a special "concept" CC that they took to SEMA calls the Gold Coast edition. They took the body kit from that and made it available on the R-line. You're right. Other than the 6MT, the only differences are cosmetic. Body kit, badging, pedals, etc. It's an "R-line", not an R. Just like Audi had S-line cars with body styling of the S models.


 Thanks for the information.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

PM me the date and place for the next meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> A lot of white cars in AZ, huh?


 

Hahaha yea I just noticed all the other white cars in the backround....u have to have a light car here....my all black tbss would be blazing when I'd get out of work and it took forever to cool down. 

Sweet looks like we have a new member of the group :beer:


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Decided to go on a shoot today, fairly successful I'd say. 




























Feedback is always welcome!:wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

gooberbora said:


> Decided to go on a shoot today, fairly successful I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fairly successful is an understatement.......very nice shots IMO. Backdrop is stunning!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Fairly successful is an understatement.......very nice shots IMO. Backdrop is stunning!


 Thanks! I plan to revisit the same spot once Rotiform comes through...if they ever do at current rate :sly: But more (optimistically) better pics soon to come!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Installed the Achtuning LED DRLs over the weekend, disabled the OEM ones in VAGCOM. 

Also did my 40K Service on my VR6 4motion (Created a How-To Write Up) 


I'd REALLY like to see someone who has installed and wired in the driver's and passenger's door mirrors that are anti-dazzle. I know the EOS ones fit. I'd like to see a writeup with part #s and everything that had to be done to make the rear-view mirror and side mirrors all anti-dazzle. 

I live in the country where everybody rides with their brights on and ride people's a$$es. Drives me nuts because it's BLINDING! I have to turn my mirrors all the way in most of the time because it's too bright.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Tried white plastidip on the chrome trim....it didn't match very good it looked like I put white out on it....so I took it off....I'm thinking of doing gloss black now to go with my black and white theme. 

It wasn't a total loss though cuz I pained the rear reflectors while I was at it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Picked up a low profile hydraulic jack, torque wrench, socket set, and some other fun toys.....prepping for the arrival of my spacers towards the end of this week!!!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

spend few hrs in the garage installing APR FMIC..:thumbup:


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone went with one of these? http://www.urotuning.com/VW-Audi-Chrome-2-0T-Emblem-with-Red-T-p/emb-20t-cr.htm 

I'm curious if the "T" will dimensionally match my "2.0". I assume it's the same font/design?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ohsixmtee said:


> Has anyone went with one of these? http://www.urotuning.com/VW-Audi-Chrome-2-0T-Emblem-with-Red-T-p/emb-20t-cr.htm
> 
> I'm curious if the "T" will dimensionally match my "2.0". I assume it's the same font/design?


 Go with these...after shipping cost with URO, you will save about $15

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-Jet...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebfdf2608&vxp=mtr


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the tip. I like the red T better than the chrome I think.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ohsixmtee said:


> Nice, thanks for the tip. I like the red T better than the chrome I think.


 Agree!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> NO DRIVE THROUGH CAR WASHES!!!! LOL :laugh::beer:


 What's the best Car Wash Kit you should buy to clean it / wax it yourself?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What's the best Car Wash Kit you should buy to clean it / wax it yourself?


 This is one topic you'll find many different opinions and examples from. Me personally I find a wash that's wax friendly like meguiars carries. I use their line of Carnuba wax too the gold series I believe it's called and even by some people standards what i'm using is absolute and utter crap. Best thing to do though is just remember a two bucket system for washing 1 bucket for the tires, Always use microfiber everything to avoid scratching and whatever product you take a liking to that keeps the wax from being removed. 

Also with keeping with topic spent some time in the garage tonight throwing some wax on so that it would be easier to wash the car before this weekend.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Hollywood619 said:


> I am a native of San Diego, but live in Phoenix now after retiring from 21 years in the Navy. There are so many white cars here, I just traded in a black-on-black Infiniti M45S and my CC is so much cooler.


 Welcome to Az and the CC forum. I am medically retired from the Navy due to a very serious back injury, among other injuries, sustained while serving aboard a destroyer. 

I really loved sea duty. On a different note, I also love vehicles and the CC is one of the nicest sport sedans I have ever owned. Believe me, I have owned many. 

My wife is also from the San Diego area (Carlsbad) and has a lot of family living there. Officially, she claims the CC is hers and I officially claim the Eos is mine, but when it comes to maintenance, they are both mine:what:, when it comes to fun time cruising, they are both hers.:laugh: Funny how that works. 

Looking forward to pictures and other stories that will be unfolding as you enjoy your CC.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Welcome to Az and the CC forum. I am medically retired from the Navy due to a very serious back injury, among other injuries, sustained while serving aboard a destroyer.
> 
> I really loved sea duty. On a different note, I also love vehicles and the CC is one of the nicest sport sedans I have ever owned. Believe me, I have owned many.
> 
> ...


 San Diego rocks!!! I'm in Michigan but native to beautiful San Jose, Cali. And thanks for your service Dave!! I also can't get over the beauty of my car.... Lol








Officially obsessed !!


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

White is such an elegant color, you should be proud.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ohsixmtee said:


> White is such an elegant color, you should be proud.


 Definitely proud , LOL, thanks


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

ohsixmtee said:


> White is such an elegant color, you should be proud.


 Couldn't agree more


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

Took a picture 

 
My VW by macuser360, on Flickr


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

painted the Chrome trim on the car black.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

That trim looks sobie nice! 
I plan on doing the same thing but my cc is Silver and IT wont look as good as yours. 

Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> That trim looks sobie nice!
> I plan on doing the same thing but my cc is Silver and IT wont look as good as yours.
> 
> Tapatalk Galaxy S2


 Thx bud, I think it'll look good on urs....I like silver and black I think it looks great....post up pics when u do it


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> painted the Chrome trim on the car black.


 
Is that tinted film on your tailights???


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Is that tinted film on your tailights???


 No tint, they're professionally painted....got it done for $40 as a side job


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the black trim dont look good:thumbdown:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> No tint, they're professionally painted....got it done for $40 as a side job


 
Can you see ANY light when your brake lights are on? 

Any pics with tail lights lit???


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No tint, they're professionally painted....got it done for $40 as a side job


 I think the missing chrome takes away from the class of style. If you are looking for a good tinted vinyl for the tail lights the 3m 1080 product is very nice. I just did my turns up front and you can still see the amber barely yet it's tinted enough to take away that stark orange. I am going to do the tails in the same product and it's inexpensive.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vwcc1 said:


> I think the black trim dont look good:thumbdown:


 That's cool everyone has their own opinion and I know not everyone was gonna like it....but I do 




TMCCRline said:


> Can you see ANY light when your brake lights are on?
> 
> Any pics with tail lights lit???


 Yup light shines through very good in the day and u can barely tell they're tinted at night....ill post a day pic of them right now. 



baddceo said:


> I think the missing chrome takes away from the class of style. If you are looking for a good tinted vinyl for the tail lights the 3m 1080 product is very nice. I just did my turns up front and you can still see the amber barely yet it's tinted enough to take away that stark orange. I am going to do the tails in the same product and it's inexpensive.


 I'm not a big fan of chrome and especially when its the only chrome on my car I couldn't stand it....but like I said up there everyone has their own taste and I knew everyone wouldn't like it....hell my wife was skeptical about it at first but once she saw it liked it and I like it as well


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Couldn't agree more


 When I bought mine I wanted the white one of course so the sells person is like I have a demo cc-rline with about 1000 miles on her was silver which is also cool color and she's like I'll sell you this one for $1600 less thought about it for a minute then I knew I will regret afterwards and just went for the CW


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here's the brakes in the middle of the day from my cell phone


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally got my 'new car' rub down from the Dealership (went into the shop immediately after purchase so we held off), and then watched to my horror as a huge thunderstorm rolled through town at 3AM while I was visiting people.


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

Formula one pinnacle tint and clear ceramic tint on windshield. It was 104 today and it made an incredible difference in cabin temp after sitting all day.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Wanted to push it off a cliff. Check engine light on again for temp sensor. This is the third time for the same flipping issue. Lucky me the fuel system gets effected by this stupid sensor. So ill be lucky to make it in for service. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

After installing the Achtuning LED DRLs... 

A couple of quick pics I took to show what they look like after install with them turned on with HIDs in my garage. Sorry for the crap resolution (blackberry camera phone). 



















Also decided to print these handy dandy business cards for all the people that park their cars like complete morons next to mine, or just crappy parking in general...


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Also decided to print these handy dandy business cards for all the people that park their cars like complete morons next to mine, or just crappy parking in general...


 
I live in south florida, i NEED a bunch of these made!! i think i'm going to Vistaprint it.:laugh:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Cpartipilo said:


> I live in south florida, i NEED a bunch of these made!! i think i'm going to Vistaprint it.:laugh:


 I printed them front and back, so you can check off what idiotic parking someone else did. I already gave out one the other night at the bowling alley. Some dude's ridiculously raisied up truck, literally parked the front of his bumper on top of (sitting on) another guys front hood. :what: For $10 + the cost of a stamp, I'll send you 25 on REAL business card stock lol. :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> After installing the Achtuning LED DRLs...
> 
> A couple of quick pics I took to show what they look like after install with them turned on with HIDs in my garage. Sorry for the crap resolution (blackberry camera phone).
> 
> ...


 DRLs look great :thumbup: 
And those business cards :laugh: Where can I get some of those? LA drivers suck at parking :facepalm:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dropped $$$$ on new tires today. Put the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S. Z Rated with a 45000 mile warranty. Had 45k out of the Michelin HX MXM4 that the dealer put on at 1000 miles cause the stock conts were bad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

If anyone's interested in the "You suck at parking" business cards... feel free to shoot me a PM. I've gotten several inquiries already. I also made a thread in the classifieds section. Thanks 

:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just bought a set of 250. Great cards


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That's cool everyone has their own opinion and I know not everyone was gonna like it....but I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I usually don't really care for things like that but it fits your car nicely. I would consider doing the silverish trim that goes around the side windows and I think that would complete the look.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ohsixmtee said:


> I usually don't really care for things like that but it fits your car nicely. I would consider doing the silverish trim that goes around the side windows and I think that would complete the look.


 Don't worry I told him this a day or two ago ;D


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

So I work night shift 7 to 7 and when I'm off my sleep is all screwed up. I find it pretty relaxing to go to the car wash and hog up a bay in the early morning hours when traffic is just beginning to build....almost like a temporary garage. :laugh: 





































I always forget how much those exhaust tips piss me off until I see them in pictures. :laugh: 

I still need to apply a coat of sealant but the high speed polish really cleaned up and smoothed out the paint. Black's a tough one. :banghead: 

Is anyone running BF Goodrich GForce Super Sport A/S? They're close to new and confident but man do they ever make noise.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Why do those tips piss u off?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Stock downpipe back on last night. Stock intake back on a couple days before. 

It's interesting watching the car go back each step. 

Getting flashed back to stage 1 tonight, but going to put it on the stock file. That will be interesting to experience 200whp again.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Why do those tips piss u off?


 They stick out too far.


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> They stick out too far.


 Agreed. Huge pet peeve for me, exhaust tips that stick out too far from the bumper and/or uneven tips (dual exhaust)


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

vwj81 said:


> Agreed. Huge pet peeve for me, exhaust tips that stick out too far from the bumper and/or uneven tips (dual exhaust)


 Then it's time for a Borla Catback! 

You guys will love the look of the "flatter" oval tips and, even more so, the sound!!! 

TM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I know they are the same tips (unless u r taking about longer non-OEM) but mine look just fine in my opinion. 










They don't stick out that far.....what do u think?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They pointed down in that picture. I've recently adjusted them and now they are level. Maybe even like 2 degrees pointing upward...they now look soo much better!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ohsixmtee said:


> I usually don't really care for things like that but it fits your car nicely. I would consider doing the silverish trim that goes around the side windows and I think that would complete the look.


 Thx for the compliment, and Yea I agree the window trim will complete the look....DJCM had told me the same thing the day I did the Chrome door trim....I will probably do it within the next couple weeks I just have to build up the determination to do it cuz its a lot of taping off and it takes a lot of time.


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

*From this to this*

Thought i would post this went from 2010 Reflex Silver to a 2012 Urano Gray.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pal2393 said:


> Thought i would post this went from 2010 Reflex Silver to a 2012 Urano Gray.


 Very very nice move!!!! Those tails are
Tinted? Looks great!


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

yes laminx tinted


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Very very nice move!!!! Those tails are
> Tinted? Looks great!


 
Questions: 

1) How did you tint your tails..... film or paint? 

2) Are those 18" A7 Reps???


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

pal2393 said:


> Thought i would post this went from 2010 Reflex Silver to a 2012 Urano Gray.


 Love those wheels, and love Urano Gray :thumbup:


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

TMCCRline said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1) How did you tint your tails..... film or paint?
> 
> 2) Are those 18" A7 Reps???


 1) Tint Laminx 

2) Yes 18" A7 Reps


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What shade of Lamin-x is that? Smoke? charcoal?

And if you don't mind can we see some more pics of the tails?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

urano ftmfw 
this color is so unique that my car is appreciating in value every day. 
i have to post some pics of my finally


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's see it


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> What shade of Lamin-x is that? Smoke? charcoal?
> 
> And if you don't mind can we see some more pics of the tails?


 I believe it was smoked it was one shade lighter than the darkest when i had it done. Here is a picture from my old car.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Not today, but yesterday spent 5 hours in the dealership getting my entire intake manifold replaced.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Why do those tips piss u off?





FastB7S4 said:


> They stick out too far.





vwj81 said:


> Agreed. Huge pet peeve for me, exhaust tips that stick out too far from the bumper and/or uneven tips (dual exhaust)


 Yep, or dirty tips.  

I thought about tweeking them but I don't plan on staying stock in that area for long.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Put on a Rline kit and AU102 19" with 245/35/19 complete pair with Eibach prokit


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

amouse said:


> Put on a Rline kit and AU102 19" with 245/35/19 complete pair with Eibach prokit


 Wow wow wow!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tell about your aluminum side mirror covers.....did u sand down a chrome pair?


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Yup.. Sand it with 1500-2000 grit, spray few layer of clear and polish.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Where do you get them?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

amouse said:


> Yup.. Sand it with 1500-2000 grit, spray few layer of clear and polish.


 Thx , great Job on the car


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Where do you get them?


 Soo many on eBay... Found a pair for 24.99


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

APR K04 installed yesterday. 95F outside temp. Still scoots.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


>


 pure awesomeness :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.....and the install begins!!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> .....and the install begins!!!!


 Haha. Pics to be posted in T minus 60 minutes.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Haha. Pics to be posted in T minus 60 minutes.


 Sorry man, took me 1.5 hrs... Need to wash her then posting pics


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SPACERS!!! And sick weather!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> SPACERS!!! And sick weather!!


  car is looking great as always :beer:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> SPACERS!!!


 Awesome...and jealous of your 3 car garage.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> car is looking great as always :beer:


 As always, thx and cheers to u


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Awesome...and jealous of your 3 car garage.


 I need the 3 car garage so the wife can park as far as possible...lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Who knows how to install these?.....I heard the stock ones pop out ...I already pulled at them and don't want to brake anything.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got an itch today to upgrade the window tinting in the front from 35% to 5%. It's dark as hell and I love it so far just need to learn how to drive with it.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Got an itch today to upgrade the window tinting in the front from 35% to 5%. It's dark as hell and I love it so far just need to learn how to drive with it.


 You will hate it the day you have to role your windows down in the rain to back up lol.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


> You will hate it the day you have to role your windows down in the rain to back up lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


 You should check where I live I see maybe 10 days of rain here a year. It's sickening. In all honesty though the reason I did it was because of the heat out here. I put up a shade in my car for the front windshield and when I get in to go out to lunch i'm still burning my hand on the steering wheel so I had to do something to try and reduce the light/heat entering the cabin. Hopefully this will reduce some of that burn


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You should check where I live I see maybe 10 days of rain here a year. It's sickening. In all honesty though the reason I did it was because of the heat out here. I put up a shade in my car for the front windshield and when I get in to go out to lunch i'm still burning my hand on the steering wheel so I had to do something to try and reduce the light/heat entering the cabin. Hopefully this will reduce some of that burn


 This is true about the rain....but its gonna suck at night when ur backing out and u can't see jack....I suggest just going REAL slow just in case there's someone/something behind u


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea they will have to be rolled down for sure. Not so bad unless it is raining. I understand the heat im over in Texas where we are a little less hot. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You should check where I live I see maybe 10 days of rain here a year. It's sickening. In all honesty though the reason I did it was because of the heat out here. I put up a shade in my car for the front windshield and when I get in to go out to lunch i'm still burning my hand on the steering wheel so I had to do something to try and reduce the light/heat entering the cabin. Hopefully this will reduce some of that burn


 Okay, dj, here goes. 

I know that many people think I am a preachy, know it all. My old age causes me to think I am better than anyone else. 

You and I have talked before about many subjects and I truly hope you will hear me out. 

First of all,yes, 5% tint makes sense from the heat stand point. If fact, if I could have my way, there would be no windows in my vehicles during the summer.  

Now back to the real world. If you injure or kill someone due to your tinting, you will never have a life of your own. Everything you earn will belong to someone else. Not to mention the fact that your conscience will be so riddled with guilt that your life will be forever be plagued. 

Is there a way to solve this problem, or at least prevent problems from occuring? You bet. 

Since you enjoy modifying your vehicle as I do mine, your next mod should be a back up camera. I do not mean the radar units that some of us have including me. I truly mean a real back up system. These have night vision cameras that will give you total vision as to what is behind you with a very wide view. 

You are young and may not believe that horrible things can happen that will affect the rest of your life but just look at the stastics. 

Give yourself the edge and don't tempt fate. 

Okay, I an now officially off the proverbial soap box and ready to be flamed by anyone young enough to think I am off my rocker. 

I wish you luck and hope the best for you if you think another 5 degrees is worth the risk.


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

I recently had a ceramic film applied on my windshield. It supposedly blocks 43% of the heat which makes a huge difference due to the size of glass. It's clear and you cannot tell there is film.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ccproject said:


> I recently had a ceramic film applied on my windshield. It supposedly blocks 43% of the heat which makes a huge difference due to the size of glass. It's clear and you cannot tell there is film.


 His windshield isn't necessarily the problem. Using a reflective windshield screen while parked is far better than any windshield tint. 

In Arizona and I suspect, many, if not all states, allow any tint on all sedan windows except for the windshield and the driver's and passenger's side windows. 

dj wants to lower the temp inside his car by using the max tint, specifically to the rear window. He didn't specify any of the other windows that I recall. Could be wrong on that. 

A couple of years ago, I cut a pattern of my CC windshield and made a reflective sunscreen for the windshield that fits every inch of the glass. Works like a charm. In fact, I believe I posted a pic somewhere on this site. I used an over sized commercial unit, cut it down and sewed new edging all the way around. 

However, the product you are using on your windshield may be great while doing normal driving. I honestly have never heard any reviews, one way or another. Glad it is working for you. 

For me, in Arizona, I don't have a problem with heat while underway, even on the most hellish days. 

Of course, my side and rear windows are tinted but not to an excess.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Back windows and rear windscreen have been 5% since the day I bought it. The dealership did the install on that. All I changed was the 35% that was on the front down to 5% to match the back and to see if it would deflect more light as my car gets to sit out and bake the entire day in the sun. That being said I do fine with backing up and should I need to see better windows go down that's not an issue. Even today no real issues with driving just making sure I take a few more seconds before completing maneuvers until i'm fully comfortable. It's no different than when I first had the tint put on the car. It seemed dark and then your eyes adjust to driving with it. Anyway no need for the soap box on this one, but appreciate the thought. As far as the backup camera maybe one of these days. I'm actually waiting to see if I get pulled over for it next to a cop before I do anything.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Started a new project of mine, I don't use the "ski" hole, and no need for an armrest as no one sits in the back of my car. Wanted to add a sub, but having it sealed in a trunk just doesn't give me the sound that I want from it. Solution, make my own custom box.. Been working on it the last 2 weekends a few hours here and there. Just have to do some trimming to make everything straight things got a little bit uneven on the outside haha, but plenty of room to make it straight as I built up pretty thick walls, and trim up the mounting ring for the sub, as it was a rough cut. This was one of the earlier test fits, as you can see I had to cut the bottom on an angle/shorter to get clearance so I could still fold down the seat. WIll wrap it in a foam padding and have to source some matching material from the seats. 










prepping for the mold


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's insane!! Cant wait to see the finished product. Great idea by the way....mine is also never used!?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Back windows and rear windscreen have been 5% since the day I bought it. The dealership did the install on that. All I changed was the 35% that was on the front down to 5% to match the back and to see if it would deflect more light as my car gets to sit out and bake the entire day in the sun. That being said I do fine with backing up and should I need to see better windows go down that's not an issue. Even today no real issues with driving just making sure I take a few more seconds before completing maneuvers until i'm fully comfortable. It's no different than when I first had the tint put on the car. It seemed dark and then your eyes adjust to driving with it. Anyway no need for the soap box on this one, but appreciate the thought. As far as the backup camera maybe one of these days. I'm actually waiting to see if I get pulled over for it next to a cop before I do anything.


 Yes, the front side windows will eventually net you a ticket, but oh well, your choice. 

I am glad everything is working out for you regarding the 5% tint. Like I said, good luck. I wish the best for you. 

However, as smart as you are, the odds are not in your favor. 

I promise I will no longer respond to this subject. You win.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Okay, dj, here goes.
> 
> I know that many people think I am a preachy, know it all. My old age causes me to think I am better than anyone else.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't heard of very many deaths because someone couldn't see due to tint being too dark....I think there's more accidents and what not from the bright ass sun....I have personally had this happen....I was a pedestrian crossing in a crosswalk (i had the walk sign) and some lady turning right hit me....she said she couldn't see cuz the sun was bright and in her eyes. 

Like I said above, I had 0% in my SS and it was fine....only thing is like DJCM take a couple more seconds when backing up and go extra slow.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Yes, the front side windows will eventually net you a ticket, but oh well, your choice.
> 
> I am glad everything is working out for you regarding the 5% tint. Like I said, good luck. I wish the best for you.
> 
> ...


 Out of curiosity what's your thoughts on law enforcement having limo on all windows? Accident waiting to happen or ok?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Installed bb catback 



















for more details follow exhaust thread


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Yes, the front side windows will eventually net you a ticket, but oh well, your choice.
> 
> I am glad everything is working out for you regarding the 5% tint. Like I said, good luck. I wish the best for you.
> 
> ...


 Enough already!!! 

You are quite literally the most depressing, negative individual I have encountered in quite some time. Please stop with your personal input regarding life's trilogies. It's off topic and your 4 page comments are wasting space. Do you honestly have nothing better to do than to literally start crap with your passive aggressive narcissistic comments?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^LOL. Couldn't have said it any better.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleverthought (Jul 30, 2012)

*Just ordered aftermarket backup camera, sensors, and rearview mirror w/ lcd*

So after much time and consideration, I've finally decided which route to go with installing a backup camera in my 2009 CC. I don't own a RCD or RNS 510, as I use my mounted iPad for my GPS/Media needs. I had thought about buying a RCD510 to replace the factory radio behind the iPad, but it wouldn't get much use as the iPad sits in front of it. So, I started looking at other options. 

1. I could purchase new sunvisors - I seriously considered this option, but all I could find in the market were cheap Shenzhen factory models that either had a brand stamped on them or not. I wanted something a little more OEM...plus, the sunvisor solution seemed hacky for some reason. 
2. Mounting a small lcd screen somewhere for the video input. Short lived idea - didn't like it too much. 
3. Rearview monitor clip on. This seemed fine until I realized I would be missing out on my awesome CC auto-dimming rearview mirror feature. 
4. That led me down my chosen path - Gentex. I found out that Gentex is the (a) OEM manufacturer for VW/Audi and GM rearview mirrors. I found out that they have a mirror with the same auto-dimming feature we have in our CCs plus a 3.3 HD LCD display! Done. 

Then the camera - there's lots of cheap aftermarket cameras that claim to be waterproof and high-def. There's a reason they're only 12 bucks. Stay away from them. They have herpes. Herpes of regret. After researching brands, I found a nice Boyo VTL420SR bar camera to mount on my license plate. Good quality. Night vision. Waterproof. Backup sensors. Raving reviews. Done. 

Side note - if anyone knows if that stock VW rear camera could be used in an aftermarket solution, please let me know. I'd be interested to see how it's connected. 

the last thing I bought which I may or may not use is a parking sensor kit that includes a gauge/sound display. I'm not sure about its quality or reliability, but it got good reviews and seems ok. If the quality matches my standards, I plan on mounting it around the front and back corners of my car. 

Once I have it all together, I'll post some pics. In the meantime, here are some links of what I purchased: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004U2QOY0/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055XCLK4/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28092572524...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2901wt_1413 

--Curt


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Wow is that rear view camera as big as it looks in the picture?


----------



## cleverthought (Jul 30, 2012)

It's supposed to fit on the top border of the license plate. I guess we'll find out!


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> That's insane!! Cant wait to see the finished product. Great idea by the way....mine is also never used!?


 Haha exactly, I don't think ANYONE uses it.. Unless you are carrying a full car load and transporting some 2x4's or something.. Otherwise just fold the seat down? 

I'll make a thread once I finish it, if I can find material I am going to try and get it done this weekend. (anyone got any input on finding oem like material?)


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

njm23 said:


> Haha exactly, I don't think ANYONE uses it..


 I just used it 3 weeks ago at Waterfest. Had the DP installed there and had to bring the stock one home. Since I have 2 car seats in the back, I couldn't fold down the seats. The ski pass-through was perfect! First time I've used it, though.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> I just used it 3 weeks ago at Waterfest. Had the DP installed there and had to bring the stock one home. Since I have 2 car seats in the back, I couldn't fold down the seats. The ski pass-through was perfect! First time I've used it, though.


 Represent FASTB, I'm sporting two car seats myself!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:

Right one in pic is now in booster mode, though, so no more 5 point harness.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Right one in pic is now in booster mode, though, so no more 5 point harness.


 Damnnnnnn Recaros....I'm jealous, very nice LOL


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> I just used it 3 weeks ago at Waterfest. Had the DP installed there and had to bring the stock one home. Since I have 2 car seats in the back, I couldn't fold down the seats. The ski pass-through was perfect! First time I've used it, though.


 Hahaa, well I guess that is the one exception that one might use it :laugh: because i know I would rather fold my seats down, to avoid having the DP touch any part of the seat, much rather scuff the rear of the seat up.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Out of curiosity what's your thoughts on law enforcement having limo on all windows? Accident waiting to happen or ok?


 I believe LIMO tint should be okay on all windows with the exception of the driver and passenger side windows. Arizona law says you can have it just exactly that way. Go for it, just be careful and keep your liability in mind. 

As far as other posts on this subject, I cannot believe there are so many juvenile responses with little thought for future ramifications. Look up the word "Punk" and guess which definition I have in mind? 

You seem to be quite a bit more intelligent than to get involved very deeply in this thread. 

dj, I will not be responding to their posts but hopefully, you will give some thought to mine. I have lived for a little over 70 years and have experienced a few things that I wish I hadn't. 

Most people in this world have to learn the hard way, a few do not. It's a choice. I learned, for the most part, the hard way. For most of you, "Welcome to my club, it is going to be painful".


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

baddceo said:


> Enough already!!!
> 
> You are quite literally the most depressing, negative individual I have encountered in quite some time. Please stop with your personal input regarding life's trilogies. It's off topic and your 4 page comments are wasting space. Do you honestly have nothing better to do than to literally start crap with your passive aggressive narcissistic comments?


 First let me address your first response. Apperently, you have never heard someone who is really, really negative. Believe me, I am just moderately negative. You apparently lead a very protected life. 

Secondly, even though I respect your request, I respectfully reject your request. 

Next, I don't think my comments are off subject, but if they are, you may hit a button on your computer that will take you to the next post, unless, of course, your computer is too old to have this button. 


Trilogies? May I ask how much life experiences you have had?. Four pages? Most people, with the exception of you, would know that it takes 4 pages to print out my post. Thanks for caring. Even I would not waste that much ink. 

And finally my passive, agressive, narcissistic qualities. There is nothing passive agressive about my statements. I am not afraid to say what I am feeling at the time that I am feeling them and with an appropriate resopnse to immediately follow. 

Narcissist, you say? Are you saying that I think I am so much better than anyone else? Is that not what an opinion actually means? 

Now for the real bottom line. If you do not like what I am writing, please quit reading my posts, unless you just can't help yourself. 

There are others on this site who no longer pay any attention to my writings and I welcome you to join their ranks, if you can.  


Now to address the moderators of this link. 

I have addressed every one of the offenses I have been accused of committng. Hopefully, since you allowed the previous poster to address me, you will allow me to respond in kind. 

Hey, is this not a great forum, or what?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> First let me address your first response. Apperently, you have never heard someone who is really, really negative. Believe me, I am just moderately negative. You apparently lead a very protected life.
> 
> Secondly, even though I respect your request, I respectfully reject your request.
> 
> ...


 David 1, other guy 0........yeah this is a great forum!?!? Well said, now let's get back to talking about our CCs and putting our Egos aside....but I gotta give it you Dave...well said.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> David 1, other guy 0........yeah this is a great forum!?!? Well said, now let's get back to talking about our CCs and putting our Egos aside....but I gotta give it you Dave...well said.


 Thanks so much for you support, but I must admit, ego is not a factor. At least, I don't think it is. 

I have come to realize that I will never be able to be everything to everyone, nor will I ever be everything to a few. The most I can hope for is to be true to myself with the ability to learn from others. 

When someone says something to me that makes more sense than what I was thinking before, I come to attention. Yes, I know what it means to suddenly hear something greater than what I believed in the recent past. 

Hey, I went back to college as a full time student when I was 40 years old to start an entirely new career. Three and a half years later I was back in the game again with some new ideas and I had more questions than answers. 

You are absolutely right. We must stay on track with these posts, but when someone asks my advice, I will respond in kind. If that advice is rejected by a third party, that 3rd party is invited to butt out. This is called proper ettiquette. In other words, don't show up to a party that you were not invited to. 

Now, back to the games and this great forum. 

One last comment. 

Owning German vehicles is a lot of fun but definitely a challenge. 

The engineering is different, to say the least, and the ability for DIY can be a nightmare, but overall, they are very special to drive. Great highway vehicles. 

I really love my CC VR6 and Eos 2.0T.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Right one in pic is now in booster mode, though, so no more 5 point harness.


 Nice! Where did you get your seats from?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Thanks so much for you support, but I must admit, ego is not a factor. At least, I don't think it is.
> 
> I have come to realize that I will never be able to be everything to everyone, nor will I ever be everything to a few. The most I can hope for is to be true to myself with the ability to learn from others.
> 
> ...


 Geez grandpa u can chill out now and stop writing novel responses for everything....this is the "what did u do to your cc" thread....soo unless u have something to offer in here like a new mod or something then just get back to taking ur meds and be quiet....thank you


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Nice! Where did you get your seats from?


 I ordered them online somewhere. There are tons of sites that sell them and they are almost all the same price ($250ish) with free shipping.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Feels good to see a post about the CC again and not all that BS we've been seeing!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Feels good to see a post about the CC again and not all that BS we've been seeing!


 x2


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Installed Eibach prokit*

Huge thanks to BADDCEO. For the cost of pizza and beer, he installed my Eibach prokit last night. (I helped as much as I could) Some of it was a b!tch, but he know what he is doing and when we were done, could already notice a huge difference. Car actually tracked very well, but will still get it aligned soon. What a diff. In wheel gap already. Thanks again, good guy and good w a wrench. Pics after it settles (but I'm sure everyone has seen these pics before)


----------



## MofoMojo (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bought my CC*

Ok, took delivery of this actually on Monday.... Hoping to learn a lot from these threads. I'm a 41 year old newb when it comes to cars. 










Wish I had more time to find a good location, but as can be seen from the backdrop a storm was rolling in. Maybe today after lunch I'll have some luck on our parking deck. 

I'm going for 25 tint all the way around except the front windshield in about 1 hour.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MofoMojo said:


> Ok, took delivery of this actually on Monday.... Hoping to learn a lot from these threads. I'm a 41 year old newb when it comes to cars.


 Congrats and welcome!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MofoMojo said:


> Ok, took delivery of this actually on Monday.... Hoping to learn a lot from these threads. I'm a 41 year old newb when it comes to cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats, this forum is definitely the place to be.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Need some ideas for a vanity plate...this is the first car I've owned where I've kept the stock plate...I would like OEMPLUS, but someone has it. Here are some ideas. Please do respond with some more ideas....plate is due in Sept, so we have some time to decide

Thanks in advance for everyone's input. Just as a kind gesture, and to make a small game out of this, I will PayPal the person with the winning idea $10, Being that the plate is not already taken....let the games begin


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Who knows how to install these?.....I heard the stock ones pop out ...I already pulled at them and don't want to brake anything.


 They just clip off, Quite easy to do really. I have a set for sale for driver's seat if anyone is interested? They come in a set but I only needed the other side as my UK Tiguan doesn't have a passenger electric seat.


----------



## MofoMojo (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Congrats, this forum is definitely the place to be.


 Thanks KOWCC. I looked over a couple of forums and this seemed to have a good number of members/posts. Hoping to grab my CC in an hour and have some afternoon pics today. Anyone in the Charlotte, NC area have some good leads on places for parts? Clear light kits and such or is mail order the best route to take? 

Thank you again, 

MM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Naresh said:


> They just clip off, Quite easy to do really. I have a set for sale for driver's seat if anyone is interested? They come in a set but I only needed the other side as my UK Tiguan doesn't have a passenger electric seat.


 Thanks Naresh, i will attempt that when they arrive, currently being shipped to me. I was not sure if the base of the buttons (the part attached to the seat) is also plastic..don't wanna break that!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> I ordered them online somewhere. There are tons of sites that sell them and they are almost all the same price ($250ish) with free shipping.


 Thanks!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

cleverthought said:


> So after much time and consideration, I've finally decided which route to go with installing a backup camera in my 2009 CC. I don't own a RCD or RNS 510, as I use my mounted iPad for my GPS/Media needs. I had thought about buying a RCD510 to replace the factory radio behind the iPad, but it wouldn't get much use as the iPad sits in front of it. So, I started looking at other options.
> 
> 1. I could purchase new sunvisors - I seriously considered this option, but all I could find in the market were cheap Shenzhen factory models that either had a brand stamped on them or not. I wanted something a little more OEM...plus, the sunvisor solution seemed hacky for some reason.
> 2. Mounting a small lcd screen somewhere for the video input. Short lived idea - didn't like it too much.
> ...


 Nice write up with reviews. 

I have been looking at back up systems for a long time and was considering some of the cheaper options. After hearing what you said, cheap may not be so cheap in the long run. 

The Gentex mirrors are great. I currently have one installed in my Eos. It has the buttons for door openers and other devices that can be operated remotely. 

Since my CC has a portable Magellan GPS, I may go with their wireless camera and save for the expensive conversion for my Eos. 

Because my Eos already has the back up sensors in the bumper, as does my CC, did you come across a good camera without them? 

After you get the products, be sure to post pics and another review. 

By the way, it is my understanding that all new vehicles sold in the U.S., either next year or the year after, will be required to have back up cams as standard equipment. 

That would be great. It will drive the pricing down on after market units. 

Again, thanks for the great info. Looking forward to more.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

David that never passed it would drive up prices considerably


----------



## MofoMojo (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my CC back from the Tint shop. Talked into going from 25% to 18%. 










Love the tint job. Considering doing about 35% or maybe something a little lighter than that on the front shield. Does anyone have any oppinion on Sun Burning? Is that an issue? I noticed when I drive there's ALWAYS Sunlight on my hands. Does the factory block any UV? Is this a screwy concern? :screwy: 

-MM


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> David that never passed it would drive up prices considerably


 Didn't pass? Sorry to hear that. 

I believe that it would have driven prices down on aftermarket because since everyone would have it in the new cars, aftermarket sales would drop, causing more competition. 

At least that's the way the market has worked in the past. More competition, lower prices. 

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Geez grandpa u can chill out now and stop writing novel responses for everything....this is the "what did u do to your cc" thread....soo unless u have something to offer in here like a new mod or something then just get back to taking ur meds and be quiet....thank you


 AZ_CC, thanks for noticing. 

Yes, I am a grandfather. Perhaps you will get to be one someday too. 

I have 5 grandchildren. 

Two boys, ages one and 2. 

Three girls, ages one, four and 6. 

I can't wait for them to start driving. Hopefully they will be as enthused about cars as I am.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

You guys are killing my email with all this bull**** talk. Its like the mkiv forums in here. Unsubscribed:banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> You guys are killing my email with all this bull**** talk. Its like the mkiv forums in here. Unsubscribed:banghead:


 I'm about to unsubscribe myself!!


----------



## cleverthought (Jul 30, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Nice write up with reviews.
> 
> I have been looking at back up systems for a long time and was considering some of the cheaper options. After hearing what you said, cheap may not be so cheap in the long run.
> 
> ...


 I just got the sensors in today. I'll definitely take some pics during the install process, and if I'm not lazy, I might write up a DIY tutorial later. 

So, if you're not interested in the sensors, there are several others that might interest you - all by boyo. I wouldn't recommend any other brand for back up cameras, unless you decide to go OEM (in which case, get a saw cuz you'll need your arm and leg to pay for it). 

If you don't care about night-vision (led lighting - not the green stuff) or HD, then the Boyo VTL422C is a good choice that's very affordable. (http://www.amazon.com/VTL422C-BLACK...1344468486&sr=8-1&keywords=boyo+backup+camera) 

If you have a 7 in double din media center (like the RNS 510) and you care about HD, then I would definitely go with the Boyo VTL425 (http://www.amazon.com/Boyo-VTL425-U...4468637&sr=8-6&keywords=boyo+backup+camera+hd). Although it doesn't have lighting for night time, people have given it 5 star reviews saying that the visibility is still fine at night with the car's backup lights.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Installed this beauty today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Installed this beauty today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely a beauty!!! WOW!


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Installed Sagitta's on Sunday and APR stage 1 yesterday... Totally different car! Now I just need to install the Eibach's sitting in the garage


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Definitely a beauty!!! WOW!


 Tops out about 18psi. That's with the stage 1 apr tune. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwj81 said:


> Installed Sagitta's on Sunday and APR stage 1 yesterday... Totally different car! Now I just need to install the Eibach's sitting in the garage


 Beautiful color!! What is that?

Noticed in your first pic that your exhaust tips point down a little. Have you noticed that? Mine were the same untill I adjusted them flat.


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Beautiful color!! What is that?
> 
> Noticed in your first pic that your exhaust tips point down a little. Have you noticed that? Mine were the same untill I adjusted them flat.


 Iron gray metallic - LC7Z 

Didn't notice the tips until now and I'm usually a stickler for that sort of thing. I'll have to take a closer look at it tomorrow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwj81 said:


> Iron gray metallic - LC7Z
> 
> Didn't notice the tips until now and I'm usually a stickler for that sort of thing. I'll have to take a closer look at it tomorrow.


 A stickler..... I hear ya!!! Yeah there are two Allen screws, adjust accordingly until they hold at a flat position, bottom ones needs to be screwed in more to give the upward angle


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

cleverthought said:


> If you have a 7 in double din media center (like the RNS 510) and you care about HD, then I would definitely go with the Boyo VTL425 (http://www.amazon.com/Boyo-VTL425-U...4468637&sr=8-6&keywords=boyo+backup+camera+hd). Although it doesn't have lighting for night time, people have given it 5 star reviews saying that the visibility is still fine at night with the car's backup lights.


 The ultra slim 425 is quite good :thumbup:. I have it on my A6, paired with a Pioneer x940bt radio.


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

H&R Ultralow Coilovers. I'll put up more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> Tops out about 18psi. That's with the stage 1 apr tune. Love it.


 I wonder what APR stage 2 is.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Need some ideas for a vanity plate...this is the first car I've owned where I've kept the stock plate...I would like OEMPLUS, but someone has it. Here are some ideas. Please do respond with some more ideas....plate is due in Sept, so we have some time to decide
> 
> Thanks in advance for everyone's input. Just as a kind gesture, and to make a small game out of this, I will PayPal the person with the winning idea $10, Being that the plate is not already taken....let the games begin


 How about KOWCC?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thought about that, but no one will know what it means...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

cleverthought said:


> I just got the sensors in today. I'll definitely take some pics during the install process, and if I'm not lazy, I might write up a DIY tutorial later.
> 
> So, if you're not interested in the sensors, there are several others that might interest you - all by boyo. I wouldn't recommend any other brand for back up cameras, unless you decide to go OEM (in which case, get a saw cuz you'll need your arm and leg to pay for it).
> 
> ...


 I do have the RNS 510 installed in my Eos. Thanks for all the info.  

Hopefully you will do a detailed DIY.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Bama CC said:


> H&R Ultralow Coilovers. I'll put up more pictures tomorrow.


 I still see gap...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Tops out about 18psi. That's with the stage 1 apr tune. Love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's an awesome looking gauge....actually almost looks OEM :thumbup:


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*iPad Mount*

My Wife found this at BB&B for $10. 



















The tray holds the back foot in up against the top, doesn't move or shift around.I want to modify the tray a bit so I can close it all the way.


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I still see gap...


 
I would go lower but I like having my front lip :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> I wonder what APR stage 2 is.


 Don't know. But I'd be interested in knowing myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

mndwgz said:


> My Wife found this at BB&B for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did she use one of these? 










lol 

Good find tho, seriously.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That's an awesome looking gauge....actually almost looks OEM :thumbup:


 Not sure if I like it there. Might try to move it to beside the pillar. Not sure though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I still see gap...


 Post more pics of the whole car.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

few shots from a few nights ago..not so clean 
page ownagee!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Bama CC said:


> I would go lower but I like having my front lip :laugh:


 Front lips are overrated.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

For the last 5 months....since I purchased my CC this has pretty much been my life:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

last week got APR Intake stage 1, 30% tints all around, tails and turn signals 35% tint. 

Dealer told me no benefit of going stage 2 with the intake, just the looks. any of you guys think the same way?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> last week got APR Intake stage 1, 30% tints all around, tails and turn signals 35% tint.
> 
> Dealer told me no benefit of going stage 2 with the intake, just the looks. any of you guys think the same way?


 CAI are very little bang for ur buck on these as the stick intakes are decent....the aftermarket ones are just prettier....and with regards to stage 2 you usually upgrade to it in conjunction with adding a down pipe....good this helps:beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> few shots from a few nights ago..not so clean
> page ownagee!


 Dang what kind of camera or phone did u take these pics with....they are big time sketchy....I thought mine were bad :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I ment Stage 2 APR intake. when you add that carbon sleve!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Still debating if should get DP. don't wnat my car to get loud.... plus its DSG n would sound funny with the shifts..i guess


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Still debating if should get DP. don't wnat my car to get loud.... plus its DSG n would sound funny with the shifts..i guess


 Not loud at all. Slightly throatier sound when you get on it but that's it. DSG doesn't sound any different. 

I love it with my stage 2 tune. Not sure what it's like without the tune, though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I ment Stage 2 APR intake. when you add that carbon sleve!


 Ooooohhhhh ok gotcha....yea no real gain in the second stage of the intake....pure looks....totally not worth it IMO 

Now if I had to chose between stage 2 intake or a DP and stage 2 tune I'd go with the DP and retune 100%


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah thats wat i'm thinking... I missed APR sale thou. 

how that works with the CEL if you install only DP? can drive with out chip? or it wil be on at all the time untill chipped w APR? 

When i had my WRX it worked out just perfect with the o2 sensor and Invedia DP, never had CEL on! 

thnx


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

They have the sale like once a season so if you missed the summer sale, they'll have one again in the fall. 

As far as the CEL, you most likely will get it and it will stay on all the time. You could clear it, but it will probably come back. Some people have had luck using o2 sensor spacers. Here's a thread about it. 

The APR stage 2+ tune has a test pipe file that removes the CEL. Also, it's "supposed" to keep the o2 sensor on so that you will still pass emissions if you have that in your state.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you for the explanation! 
We do have emissions here in IL.. so DP w APR chip i shld be ok w o2 working n passing emissions?  correct?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

mndwgz said:


> My Wife found this at BB&B for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 run the torque app on that thing ;]


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Finished the vinyl wrapping, and took some pictures.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

AND started on a new project..  










also i tinted the rear reflexes


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> thank you for the explanation!
> We do have emissions here in IL.. so DP w APR chip i shld be ok w o2 working n passing emissions?  correct?


 Supposedly. That's what I've been told. I'll find out in November. Actually, I'll probably have my friend scan it for me to see if one of the sensors sends back a status of "ready." He said that I only need 1 out of the 2 (there are actually 3 sensors on the CBFA motor) needs to return that status to pass emissions. 



Ampiler said:


> Finished the vinyl wrapping, and took some pictures.


 Wow. Your car always looks great!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Plasti Dipd my grill side trim rear trim and rear emblem. I might take off the black from the outside circle on the emblems 











Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup: 

Looks like the textured rup strips from the mk4s. did you spray those on the car or did you remove the trim first?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Supposedly. That's what I've been told. I'll find out in November. Actually, I'll probably have my friend scan it for me to see if one of the sensors sends back a status of "ready." He said that I only need 1 out of the 2 (there are actually 3 sensors on the CBFA motor) needs to return that status to pass emissions.


 you got emissions coming?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> you got emissions coming?


 No we've had it for a while but I just got the DP and stage 2 tune so I'll see in Nov when mine expires (we get inspected yearly in PA).


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Turned on my TPMS again.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

nice trim man! how did you do it? had to strip all than chrom?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> No we've had it for a while but I just got the DP and stage 2 tune so I'll see in Nov when mine expires (we get inspected yearly in PA).


 great! hope its gonna be ok! 
and I will wait for the Sale  dnt feel like wasting extra money


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

i believe he has plastidipped the trim on the car.. because the trim is a pain in the ass to get off..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

blackberry camera phone :thumbdown::thumbdown: 
big and crapy 




clean plasti dip job :thumbup: you should do the trim around the window's too


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Matte white wrap looks awesome....I like the blacked out mouth also :thumbup: 

Ciki, the trim looks good u did a great job :thumbup:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i sprayed on the car, took me about 2 hrs from preping till the last peel. im going to also dip the whole grill, just wanted to see how the little piece will look like dipd. 
also im either going to dip the hood, not the whole thing just the middle and make it go even with the grill like them evos. the reason for that is im on the highway everyday 60miles and i get more and more craches on it.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Ampiler, 

The inside of the rear emblem is also wrapped right?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> clean plasti dip job :thumbup: you should do the trim around the window's too


 i will do the trim around the windows later on, i just ren out of time, had to leave for work 
i wonder if i dip the sensors if its going to beeeeeeeeeeeP


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ciki said:


> i will do the trim around the windows later on, i just ren out of time, had to leave for work
> i wonder if i dip the sensors if its going to beeeeeeeeeeeP


 From experience, yes, they will go haywire. But i intended up painting them with flat paint and they were fine.


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

Had a chance to take some pictures of the car today. Please excuse my shotty photography skills and iphone camera...H&R Ultra Lows and I'm going to get some spacers soon.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks great! damn i jeed to put some susp on mine finally. But thats bit low for me.


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> Looks great! damn i jeed to put some susp on mine finally. But thats bit low for me.


 Thanks. Yeah I'm probably going to raise it up just a bit. The roads in DC/MD/VA are too harsh right now with all the construction to be riding this low all the time.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> i sprayed on the car, took me about 2 hrs from preping till the last peel. im going to also dip the whole grill, just wanted to see how the little piece will look like dipd.
> also im either going to dip the hood, not the whole thing just the middle and make it go even with the grill like them evos. the reason for that is im on the highway everyday 60miles and i get more and more craches on it.


 do u have any pitures of the process? waht did you use to take of chrome? did you use primer? what kind or paint? tape? etc?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> do u have any pitures of the process? waht did you use to take of chrome? did you use primer? what kind or paint? tape? etc?


 It's not a hard process just time consuming with all the taping off....Chrome was left alone all u do is spray the plastidip over it its very easy....blue painters tape works good....just be sure and tape off good so u don't over spray on the body


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Where is everyone buying this plastidip from...my local home depot and lowes are out!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> It's not a hard process just time consuming with all the taping off....Chrome was left alone all u do is spray the plastidip over it its very easy....blue painters tape works good....just be sure and tape off good so u don't over spray on the body


 gotcha man! thanks  

i thought paint would come off quciker if leave chrom on


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

From Lowes and Home Depot. At least in DFW the stores have it in stock.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pookie64 said:


> From Lowes and Home Depot. At least in DFW the stores have it in stock.


 Thx. Is the actual brand name "plastidip"?


----------



## bhendo9ii (Feb 12, 2012)

*Noob boob*

Afternoon all, 

About to purchase a 2011 CC. I cannot tell everyone how much I appreciate reading your thoughts, detailed instructions and enthusiasm towards the CC. It's been a roller coaster the last two days reading as much as I have with thinking about what I'd like to do to the stock CC. I look forward to sharing my experiences, learning from others, and making a friend or two along the way. 

Enjoy the day. 

-Brian


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> gotcha man! thanks
> 
> i thought paint would come off quciker if leave chrom on


 No plastidip actually sticks pretty good just be sure the surface is nice and clean. 



KOWCC said:


> Thx. Is the actual brand name "plastidip"?


 Yea its actually called plastidip....and most lowes and home depot carry it....I've even found it at ace hardware, but I don't know if you have that in ur area


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to the crew


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No plastidip actually sticks pretty good just be sure the surface is nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea its actually called plastidip....and most lowes and home depot carry it....I've even found it at ace hardware, but I don't know if you have that in ur area


 Thanks, yes we have Ace as well


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

chillybone said:


>


 I don't get it?? You went from cf stickers to giving it racing stripes?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

ciki said:


> Ampiler,
> 
> The inside of the rear emblem is also wrapped right?


 Yes, i splitted the emblem and wrapped the Black plastic piece and plastidipped the VW black


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> I wonder what APR stage 2 is.


 It's about 19-20psi for Stage 2. 
Mainly just allows higher exhaust gas temps 



1slow1.8t said:


> few shots from a few nights ago..not so clean
> page ownagee!


 The Huffs look *awesome* from the side, but from an angle....you can see they're tucked too much. 
Bummer that they're only 7.5" wide too 

A similar look would be a set of Detroits _(w/the black inserts)...._some spacers with them, that would look REALLY good!! :thumbup: 



Bama CC said:


> Had a chance to take some pictures of the car today. Please excuse my shotty photography skills and iphone camera...H&R Ultra Lows and I'm going to get some spacers soon.


 That low & with spacers....you'll be rubbing the front fender liner for sure 

You're gonna need some new wheels and some tire stretching to pull off that low properly


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's about 19-20psi for Stage 2.
> Mainly just allows higher exhaust gas temps
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone installed or even seen these? They are front brake caliper covers. They fit braking systems between 320 to 345mm. Not sure what the stock CC front caliper size is.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those look pretty cool....how do u put them on though?....if u have to use high temp adhesive like the brembo covers I wouldn't do it, I personally wouldn't trust them staying on .02


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those look pretty cool....how do u put them on though?....if u have to use high temp adhesive like the brembo covers I wouldn't do it, I personally wouldn't trust them staying on .02


 They are german OEM parts, so I trust they will stay on. From the design is seems they clip on for a solid install....but personally I would like a matching rear set as well. Behind the r-line badge there is a clip that I assume you clip in first, then pull down and the two metal prongs, clip in by pressure.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Has anyone installed or even seen these? They are front brake caliper covers. They fit braking systems between 320 to 345mm. Not sure what the stock CC front caliper size is.
> 
> where did you find the picture?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone installed or even seen these? They are front brake caliper covers. They fit braking systems between 320 to 345mm. Not sure what the stock CC front caliper size is.
> ...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

They look sweet and hopefully they do clip on good....too bad I already painted my calipers white....oh yea and I don't have a R line


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> They look sweet and hopefully they do clip on good....too bad I already painted my calipers white....oh yea and I don't have a R line


 U don't really have to have an r-line.....what's an r-line really...just a few plastic exterior body parts.....that's really it. In my opinion when I see "r" to me it just means VW Motorsports


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> U don't really have to have an r-line.....what's an r-line really...just a few plastic exterior body parts.....that's really it. In my opinion when I see "r" to me it just means VW Motorsports


 Yea that's true, some expensive body parts at that....I don't and I won't ever have them....and to me u have to have them in order to rock those covers. 

On a side not iam painting my wheels yet again....I should have just left them the way they were before instead of plastidipping them....I'm sanding them back down and re painting them back to gloss black like I originally had em.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Plan for today: 

Order Euro Swithc- Done 
Order BHI Torque Insert - Done 
Order Door Scuffs - Done 

Go to dealer for the carwash 
Hope get DSG update insalled 
Wrap up grill inserts(4 piece) in glossy black 

 hope all gets done after work!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> U don't really have to have an r-line.....what's an r-line really...just a few plastic exterior body parts.....that's really it. In my opinion when I see "r" to me it just means VW Motorsports


 I saw someone had them in the classifieds a while ago and I saw them on a Golf R at the dealership the other day.


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's about 19-20psi for Stage 2.
> Mainly just allows higher exhaust gas temps
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dan, 

Once I get the spacers I'll be raising it up. I was just experimenting with the ride height. I dare say its TOO low at the moment. I had the fenders trimmed but I'm sure there will be rubbing if I keep it a the current height w/ spacers. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's about 19-20psi for Stage 2.
> Mainly just allows higher exhaust gas temps


 Thanks. Just making sure it's nothing crazy and I won't blow up my engine. 



cook0066 said:


> Ok. I wondered. My boost gauge says about 17-18 psi with apr stage 1 tune. That's no intake or anything. What's the power difference between stage 1 & 2?


 You have APR, right? Well with stage 1 (93 octane) and no intake, APR claims 253hp and 303 ft/lb torque. With their stage 2, you will need a down pipe. With stage 2/DP/no intake, they claim 259hp and 310 ft/lb torque. Add an intake and it bumps it to 274hp and 314 ft/lb. These are crank numbers. 



KOWCC said:


> Has anyone installed or even seen these? They are front brake caliper covers. They fit braking systems between 320 to 345mm. Not sure what the stock CC front caliper size is.


 Those are caliper clips. I've never seen them on VWs before but they did come stock on 2008 and up Audi S models (as well as black painted calipers). Here's a pic of the difference and how they go on.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Bama CC said:


> Dan,
> 
> Once I get the spacers I'll be raising it up. I was just experimenting with the ride height. I dare say its TOO low at the moment. I had the fenders trimmed but I'm sure there will be rubbing if I keep it a the current height w/ spacers. Thanks:thumbup:


 No such thing as too low. Change wheels and tires to suit the low. Imo it needs a touch lower. 23 1/2" ftg on 19s. 24" ftg on 20s. Good height. 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I don't get it?? You went from cf stickers to giving it racing stripes?


 
no its the same but you cant see the cf design from far away. you have to be up close and personal


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Plasti Dipd the whole grill 









Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ciki said:


> Plasti Dipd the whole grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice.....I'm going to experiment with that stuff this wkend


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> Plasti Dipd the whole grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great! I'm gonna try to do just middle part but vinyl after work


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> Plasti Dipd the whole grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you coat the bottom (plastic) part of the lower grill as well?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ciki said:


> Tapatalk Galaxy S2


 Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

if ur going to plasti dip do not tape of perfectly. tape about 1/4 tp 1/2 inch above the trim and make sure u spray everything 4 times to make it thick. after it dryes out the plasti dip will come of the paint in one piece and it will break it self of along the trim perfectly!! saves alot of time like this.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Look closly how i taped the trim and the back emblem

Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> did you coat the bottom (plastic) part of the lower grill as well?


 i did not do the bottom grill, i might do the bottom 3 but they look the same


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> Tapatalk Galaxy S2


 Looks pretty cool and unique....kinda hard to get the total feel of it with the front license plate there though


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks pretty cool and unique....kinda hard to get the total feel of it with the front license plate there though


 Yes, the license plate....:facepalm: 
I want to move it all the way down, and attach it to the bottom grill but there are 1/4 inch holes in the grill from the humongous license mount the dealer put in it !! And I don’t really want to buy another grill. If I think of something ill post it up.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> Yes, the license plate....:facepalm:
> I want to move it all the way down, and attach it to the bottom grill but there are 1/4 inch holes in the grill from the humongous license mount the dealer put in it !! And I don’t really want to buy another grill. If I think of something ill post it up.


 Go to the hardware store and get some plugs or "caps" to put in them and then just plastidip over them....the plastidip will cover it up good


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Go to the hardware store and get some plugs or "caps" to put in them and then just plastidip over them....the plastidip will cover it up good


 i plasti dipd over the clear bra on that grill and i can see the lines around the edge throo the plasti dip. i dont think its going to cover the plugs but im thinking about something like silicone or playdough hehe


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> i plasti dipd over the clear bra on that grill and i can see the lines around the edge throo the plasti dip. i dont think its going to cover the plugs but im thinking about something like silicone or playdough hehe


 I'd stay away from the silicone....Idk how hot it gets where ur at but I did done stuff with silicone on a previous vehicle and it broke down after a couple months....hopefully u find a good solution and get that plate off there :beer:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Redid my grill and played around with the emblem. Also did the girlfriends car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Redid my grill and played around with the emblem. Also did the girlfriends car.


 Grill and emblem look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree the emblem looks good, its different


----------



## nukid4202002 (May 7, 2012)

Looks sharp


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just installed the aluminum seat adjustment switches...they look sick...100% OEM fit. Pics tomorrow...too dark and too late right now...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Tails tinted (Smoke Lamin-X) and debadged. 

TM


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks really good :thumbup: it almost blends perfectly in with the rest of the car


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Tails tinted (Smoke Lamin-X) and debadged.
> 
> TM


 For a split second I totally thought it was a 2013 model!!!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Today I wrapped the middle bit on the front, and detailed the whole car. 



















Sorry for the bad first photo.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks absolutely amazing bro :thumbup: just not a big fan of the rims....but they are original


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Got the S3 intercooler and piping on order. Plus new down pipe and turbo intake pipe. Will get new exhaust and intake soon. That way I can go to stage II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> For a split second I totally thought it was a 2013 model!!!


 
As you can see....... NOT a 2013! 












TM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brushed alum swithes


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Brushed alum swithes


 Where did you buy that? 

link?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Where did you buy that?
> 
> link?


 You can get them off eBay for about $50. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250896506788&index=15&nav=SEARCH&nid=94925472171


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Plastidiped the lower front grill

Before









In process









After....I am loving the new look!!!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

nice! 

Some tint on those turn signals would look great too. keep it up!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> nice!
> 
> Some tint on those turn signals would look great too. keep it up!


 Thanks amp! I agree with u on the tints....the one final exterior thing for my CC is tinted tails, tinted rear bumper reflectors, and tinted front signals....nothing too dark, just a tad but darker than the stock r-lines


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Much better! Love white.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Much better! Love white.


 Love white too...u really can't do that with any other color....silver only, but still.


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

Set a few hours aside today to wash and wax the CC. Really happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks super clean....good job!!!! :thumbup: 

Man there's a lot of us that have tinted front turn signals....looks awesome :beer:


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks super clean....good job!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Man there's a lot of us that have tinted front turn signals....looks awesome :beer:


 Thanks!  First time ever using actual wax.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Got to use the widow maker and the spare tire today on the CC due to a nice size screw in my tire...... :facepalm:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

KOWCC said:


>


 I'm liking that lower spoiler black section. I need to get the same part painted on my Tiguan to go with the rest of the front end custom work.


----------



## cleverthought (Jul 30, 2012)

Installed parking sensors



























Fished the wires through under the left taillight









Created a new rear view mirror (gentex w/ LCD) base to fit my rain sensor mount

































More to come later...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Installed S3 intercooler and AWE TOP over the weekend. Also paint corrected and polished the last panel of the car.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Not today but this is for tomorrow. Probably wont have time to post tomorrow so I post now. :laugh: Taking my CC in for the 4th time to get something replaced after only 1 1/2 months of owning it.  Hopefully this will be the last time. Issues with car if you didnt read my previous thread: Not your normal ticking sound, but instead its a ticking/knocking that can only be heard when you lift up the hood and step on the gas. Having rough idling (again), seems like the performance has decreased but not a lot. Dealership tech heard it and confirmed it is coming from the valve area of the motor. Taking it in tomorrow to drop it off with them. Im going to make sure they do a thorough inspection of all components when they have the valve cover off. Cams, bearings, lifters, valves, everything lol. Im tired of sitting in that waiting room. I think I have about 14 hours in one of the waiting room chairs.  Wish me luck! eace:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Eddie Designs said:


> Not today but this is for tomorrow. Probably wont have time to post tomorrow so I post now. :laugh: Taking my CC in for the 4th time to get something replaced after only 1 1/2 months of owning it.  Hopefully this will be the last time. Issues with car if you didnt read my previous thread: Not your normal ticking sound, but instead its a ticking/knocking that can only be heard when you lift up the hood and step on the gas. Having rough idling (again), seems like the performance has decreased but not a lot. Dealership tech heard it and confirmed it is coming from the valve area of the motor. Taking it in tomorrow to drop it off with them. Im going to make sure they do a thorough inspection of all components when they have the valve cover off. Cams, bearings, lifters, valves, everything lol. Im tired of sitting in that waiting room. I think I have about 14 hours in one of the waiting room chairs.  Wish me luck! eace:


Good luck man...i know that the 2009-2012 are pretty much identical, however whenever I read these types of posts (mechanical issues) it ends up to be a 2009 model year. What's yours man?


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Today I wrapped the middle bit on the front, and detailed the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the woodish/ orange trim look on that pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> Tapatalk Galaxy S2


Nice looks.. i'm thinking of getting it wrapped w vinyl


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Today I wrapped the middle bit on the front, and detailed the whole car.


The dash treatment is peaking my interest. How about some interior shots.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Good luck man...i know that the 2009-2012 are pretty much identical, however whenever I read these types of posts (mechanical issues) it ends up to be a 2009 model year. What's yours man?


2009 :laugh:

Edit: dropped the car off and raised it to stock height and hid the controller so they can't play with my air ride lol. Told them to please check every mechanical thing related to the engine internally and externally. He said he would let them know to do a thorough inspection. Then he said, "I know I told you 1 day, but honestly i don't know when it will be done." So I told him take as long as they need to do their quality work. Then I got a brand new 2013 cc to drive around. So hopefully he will keep me updated and do work. XD


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Good luck man...i know that the 2009-2012 are pretty much identical, however whenever I read these types of posts (mechanical issues) it ends up to be a 2009 model year. What's yours man?





Eddie Designs said:


> 2009 :laugh:


1st model year bugs...


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> 1st model year bugs...


Hopefully this will be the last bit of bugs that needs to be replaced. Cross fingers. Can't build a show car when its sitting at the dealer for most of the time.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Took her to a local memorial bbq for a buddy that passed away recently. 

Had a nice photo taken by someone shooting the event. 

7778883518_a8b406588c_b by doqfastlane, on Flickr

SGS3 production


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

I havent been on there in a long time 

Great to see that CC thread is still going strong 

I dont have my CC but its still around and I saw her at the last VW show here in Seattle. 

Still one of my favorite cars ever. 



why did i get rid of her - http://www.facebook.com/#!/ProjectD3A8


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

meh.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

[email protected]!NG said:


> meh.


Dion - your doing it wrong . I'm really surpised this thread is still here .


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Took her to a local memorial bbq for a buddy that passed away recently.
> 
> Had a nice photo taken by someone shooting the event.
> 
> ...


very nice !!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Took her to a local memorial bbq for a buddy that passed away recently.
> 
> Had a nice photo taken by someone shooting the event.
> 
> ...


If that picture is not PERFECTION, then I don't know what is!! 

Who needs the r-line kit...jut those rims and a drop...gosh I could have saved soo much money....lol

Looks incredible


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> If that picture is not PERFECTION, then I don't know what is!!
> 
> Who needs the r-line kit...jut those rims and a drop...gosh I could have saved soo much money....lol
> 
> Looks incredible


Looks good, sorry to hear about your buddy.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Added some love...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

ciki said:


> very nice !!!!!!





KOWCC said:


> If that picture is not PERFECTION, then I don't know what is!!
> 
> Who needs the r-line kit...jut those rims and a drop...gosh I could have saved soo much money....lol
> 
> Looks incredible



Thanks for the kind words guys. Here is the thread to the Memorial BBQ for my buddy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5769474-In-memory-of-Felix-Gjecka-Barbeque-meet!!!!!/page2


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Added some love...


What did you get those stickers? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> What did you get those stickers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both eBay, type in 

"German flag emblem" 

and 

"eat, sleep, VW sticker"


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Both eBay, type in
> 
> "German flag emblem"
> 
> ...


Cool. Thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Not really done today but done within a couple days:








Windows tinted with 45% ceramic, SUPPOSEDLY! The reason I say supposedly is because the tint on the car is a hell of a lot darker than the sample I was shown. 

I wanted ceramic to keep out the heat but didn't want anything too dark. The only ceramic the installer carried was 45%, and when he showed me the sample, it was so light, you could only tell it was really tinted by holding it and the untinted in front of a light source. Then you could see that the 45 ceramic sample was mildly darker than stock and even the installer commented a few times about how light it was. 

When I picked up the car Saturday afternoon I thought it looked quite a bit darker than the sample, but the actual tint job is excellent. Since Saturday I've been comparing it to a few coworkers cars that have 35 and I think it's the same or closer to that than to the 50% I had on my car that I traded in for the CC. 

I'm thinking that they mistakenly (hopefully not on purpose), used the wrong tint some kind of way, but the big issue is the cost difference, if what they used wasnt really ceramic. Regular metallic tint is $175-200 at this place but the ceramic cost me $470 incl. tax. Tomorrow I'm going to take it back and see what they say about it, plus I'm thinking about stopping by a different shop for thier opinion. 

Also, did a few VCDS tweaks: 
LED DRLs stay on when a turn signal is activated. Looks stupid when the LEDs go out on one side on Audis/ VWs and I had a few people tell me one of my headlights were out, when I was waiting to make a turn at a traffic light. 
Windows and roof open and close with the key fob. 
And I turned the seatbelt chime off. 

Edit: Plus, the tint is too dark to even see the red seats :facepalm:!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Took her to a local memorial bbq for a buddy that passed away recently.
> 
> Had a nice photo taken by someone shooting the event.
> 
> ...


If you were in a car show, you would have won a prize for sure! Top notch! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, back to the subject of vanity plates....as you may already know, "OEMPLUS" is already taken in Mi. I can use a 5 to replace the S, but I don't like mixing #'s with letters...

Here are two more options:










Why do you think???? Your ideas are also more than welcome....i like the "OEM" theme!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Ok, back to the subject of vanity plates....as you may already know, "OEMPLUS" is already taken in Mi. I can use a 5 to replace the S, but I don't like mixing
> 
> Why do you think???? Your ideas are also more than welcome....i like the "OEM" theme!


OEMASFK

Oem as ****. Get it done

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

^haha

Still like OEMPLU5. Not feeling the other three at all.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

What about like VWPLUS....and its only six spaces so u could space it out.

Or what about DASOEM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> What about like VWPLUS....and its only six spaces so u could space it out.
> 
> Or what about DASOEM


I'm liking the ideas!!! Keep them coming!!

DUB PLUS also can work.

I will find out what plus is in German.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

UNIEK is available, which means Unique in Dutch


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

A friend suggested

O3MP7U5


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:banghead:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I know the feeling...sorry man. Looks like surface scratches only...just a repaint or even a touch up with blending.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> If you were in a car show, you would have won a prize for sure! Top notch! :thumbup:


Thanks.. The funny thing is I have just as much work under the hood. 
Stage 2+ custom Giac file

SGS3 production


----------



## cleverthought (Jul 30, 2012)

For the past week, I've been working on installing aftermarket sensors, a backup camera, and a new Gentex GENK-332 rear view mirror (with auto-dimming and a LCD screen). I ran into a problem with swapping out the mirror, because of the CC rain sensor / mirror mount. My first attempt in modifying the new base failed miserably. See below:










Although that mod was unobtrusive to the mirror itself, It was far too bouncy. So I went down the scary path of disassembling both mirrors and swapping their stems. After two days of effort, lots of grinding, and lots of prying, I came out of this project with a perfect solution. See below:


































Tonight, I'll be hooking up the video!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Painted rims gloss black....got tired of the flat black (plastidip)....car is dirty also we got hit by a dust storm


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Im diggin the glossy black more than flat. Matches the other back accents on the car, which i noticed are also glossy, however that front rim has seen better days...i guess you can see the chipping from far away


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Im diggin the glossy black more than flat. Matches the other back accents on the car, which i noticed are also glossy, however that front rim has seen better days...i guess you can see the chipping from far away


Yup my thoughts exactly, plus I thought it brought out the calipers more as well....but yes that rim along with all the others is messed up....I bought it with them like that, which is why I haven't spent good money to get them powder coated....plastidip and rattle can costs waay less and doesn't look too bad....atleast until I can afford the 19s I want


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thanks.. The funny thing is I have just as much work under the hood.
> Stage 2+ custom Giac file
> 
> SGS3 production


Stage 2?? Wow! How do you keep the front bumper so clean? Do you have a clear film on it? I have a freckled bumper when you look up-close.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup my thoughts exactly, plus I thought it brought out the calipers more as well....but yes that rim along with all the others is messed up....I bought it with them like that, which is why I haven't spent good money to get them powder coated....plastidip and rattle can costs waay less and doesn't look too bad....atleast until I can afford the 19s I want


I believe there is a Plasti Dip glossifier that you can buy to make it as glossy as you want it. And it would be removable.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> I believe there is a Plasti Dip glossifier that you can buy to make it as glossy as you want it. And it would be removable.


Yup there is and I tried it....it gives more a semi gloss....nowhere near what it looks like now....I think I'm done with plastidip for a while, some of their stuff is not as good as u would think aside from the original black.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

secondletter23 said:


> Also, did a few VCDS tweaks:
> LED DRLs stay on when a turn signal is activated. Looks stupid when the LEDs go out on one side on Audis/ VWs and I had a few people tell me one of my headlights were out, when I was waiting to make a turn at a traffic light.


Sent a PM as well, but details on how to do that thru VagCom???


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A couple weeks ago the driver's side door panel was rattling bad (a clip supposedly broke and it was rattling)
So they ordered a new one from Germany
After waiting 2 weeks....I dropped off the car to get my driver's side door panel replaced

Notice a problem???



Compared to my OEM passenger door:



It's the wrong panel :facepalm:

Gotta wait another 2 weeks now


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> A couple weeks ago the driver's side door panel was rattling bad (a clip supposedly broke and it was rattling)
> So they ordered a new one from Germany
> After waiting 2 weeks....I dropped off the car to get my driver's side door panel replaced
> 
> ...



Any mods yet, Dan???

TM


----------



## dubracer85 (Apr 24, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Here is the full kit with Eibachs too


Love how your car looks with the eibachs, I just bought my cc r line a few days ago and I'm trying to decide whether to get h&r springs or eibachs. How do you like the ride quality with your springs? Is there much difference from stock or is it almost the same ride quality?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Any mods yet, Dan???
> TM


Just some little stuff 



dubracer85 said:


> Love how your car looks with the eibachs, I just bought my cc r line a few days ago and I'm trying to decide whether to get h&r springs or eibachs. How do you like the ride quality with your springs? Is there much difference from stock or is it almost the same ride quality?


Do some searching

Everyone on Eibachs will say "rides like stock"
Not so true about the H&R's...they ride a little harsher

Eibachs FTW :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> A couple weeks ago the driver's side door panel was rattling bad (a clip supposedly broke and it was rattling)
> So they ordered a new one from Germany
> After waiting 2 weeks....I dropped off the car to get my driver's side door panel replaced
> 
> ...


You have got to be kidding me!!! Nothing is more frustrating than that... And I'm sure you have several things at home waiting to be installed.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubracer85 said:


> Love how your car looks with the eibachs, I just bought my cc r line a few days ago and I'm trying to decide whether to get h&r springs or eibachs. How do you like the ride quality with your springs? Is there much difference from stock or is it almost the same ride quality?


YES Eibachs are 100% like stock. Even better actually because the first thing I noticed was that the body roll was completely gone!


----------



## dubracer85 (Apr 24, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> YES Eibachs are 100% like stock. Even better actually because the first thing I noticed was that the body roll was completely gone!


Thanks I'm looking forward to getting the springs when I can and getting rid of the wheel gap.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You will be extremely satisfied when do. The cars look 1000 times better dropped as well.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

So I am a taller guy at 6'3" and my knee always sits on the hard plastic edge of the center console and gets sore. I ou this little jewel together with spray glue, 1/2 inch foam, automotive chip board and black auto cloth and my brother the upholstery guy sewed it for me. We attached it with industrial Velcro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm nowhere near your height, but I also have the same problem...it's just tight!


----------



## MotoMullets (Aug 10, 2012)

*Wheels*

Those wheels are beautiful! What kind are they?

Enjoy the day.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Went to a local thing this past weekend Vagfair....was the only proud CC owner there. 










Met up in a mall parking lot to cruise a town east...










At the event I had a vendor install a complete 6K LED kit including the trunk, he only wanted $25 so I said yes please lol....I'll have to get a better picture but for now:










My puddle light 6K leds just got here today so that will finish up project lighting. 

And yesterday finally got the OEM euro turns/reflectors in after trying to find time to swing by my father's where my tools are to get them done.



















Debating on the next modification....I'm thinking either intake system, high flow cat back or H&R 24mm RSB w/ Neuspeed endlinks. I'll also be installing new OEM spark plugs when they arrive for peace of mind and did the cabin filter a few days ago.


----------



## A18_RYU (Nov 9, 2006)

Today, being in the UK, and using MPH, I had a play with Vagcom and got the MPH display on the MFD. The only thing I have found is that taking it out of the Europe setting and moving to Rest of The World, the headlights are on all the time when in Auto mode on the light switch. 

I can like with this for a big in your face speed display though.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MotoMullets said:


> Those wheels are beautiful! What kind are they?
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Saggitas 19inch


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

ohsixmtee said:


> Went to a local thing this past weekend Vagfair....was the only proud CC owner there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! last year I was the only CC there aswell lol...sux, this was the first Vag Fair I've missed since its inception...Corey's a good friend of mine and I usually help judge the Madness class for him but I had to work this year  being that we're both from the Lanc we need to hook up at a gtg :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Hollywood619 said:


> So I am a taller guy at 6'3" and my knee always sits on the hard plastic edge of the center console and gets sore. I ou this little jewel together with spray glue, 1/2 inch foam, automotive chip board and black auto cloth and my brother the upholstery guy sewed it for me. We attached it with industrial Velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a right legger? I'm a left legger. I'm keeping an eye on the door panel to see if there are signs of wear'n'tear before doing anything. I like the work though!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got BSH Torque Mount Insert and Door Sills.can't wait to get my car back and insall it


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

pop and lock said:


> nice! last year I was the only CC there aswell lol...sux, this was the first Vag Fair I've missed since its inception...Corey's a good friend of mine and I usually help judge the Madness class for him but I had to work this year  being that we're both from the Lanc we need to hook up at a gtg :beer:


Haha, it wasn't too bad although I did feel like an outcast of sorts. lol

For sure, I make it to the ones I can....Five Guys and other occasion things in the regional section.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Plastidipped my grill cuz I got tired of all the rock chips on the gloss black paint....I don't think it looks too bad, it'll grow on me


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Is that your little one? Or a random boy keying your car?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Is that your little one? Or a random boy keying your car?


Hahahahahahahahahahaha that's my little guy....he's 2 1/2 and he loves my CC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Man thats awesome..he is super cute! Reminds me of my little ones...have a 1.5 and a 3.5 yr old ...both girls though but they absolutely love my car


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Man thats awesome..he is super cute! Reminds me of my little ones...have a 1.5 and a 3.5 yr old ...both girls though but they absolutely love my car


Thank you....that's cool, I have my little girl on the way in October and I'm SUPER excited....I hope she's like your girls and loves my car too


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Early congrats.....keep it lookin that good and she will


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Bought myself an RNS510 C revision. Got it for an INCREDIBLE $400. Someone listed it on eBay for $400 buy it now. Seems it was hard to find because RNS510 wasnt anywhere in the ad. Just CC Radio Navigation. What a steal! Im glad because Ive been waiting on one for skate by for $850.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

falcindor said:


> Bought myself an RNS510 C revision. Got it for an INCREDIBLE $400. Someone listed it on eBay for $400 buy it now. Seems it was hard to find because RNS510 wasnt anywhere in the ad. Just CC Radio Navigation. What a steal! Im glad because Ive been waiting on one for skate by for $850.


WOW!! Really a great price.

Do you have it yet and is it working? Also, what kind of feedback does the Ebay seller have?

I am assuming you live in North America and hopefully the RNS510 is a North American version.

The reason I am asking all of these questions is because there are things to consider regarding Ebay sellers and a few variables regarding the RNS510.


However, it looks like I am calling you ignorant, but by no means do I mean that. I feel quite sure you considered all the above prior to making the purchase.

Let us know how the install goes. I installed an RNS510 in my Eos a year or so ago.

I bought mine from a person living in Belgium. She ordered it through a special agreement with VW beecause she was in the foreign service. Her radio was a North American unit, which of course, is useless in Europe.

She shipped it to me and required no payment ($1,000 total cost) until after installation and found to be working perfectly. I had no reason to be paranoid with a deal like that.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Hollywood619 said:


> So I am a taller guy at 6'3" and my knee always sits on the hard plastic edge of the center console and gets sore. I ou this little jewel together with spray glue, 1/2 inch foam, automotive chip board and black auto cloth and my brother the upholstery guy sewed it for me. We attached it with industrial Velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work. I can appreciate this, due to the fact that my wife and I do some custom interior work.

I am only 5' 7" tall (short with a 28 inch inseam. Never the less, if I adjust my seat to the most comfrotable postion, my leg also hits the console. My Eos is a bit tight in this area also but not as bad as our CC.

VW screwed up, for sure.

I usually end up putting the seat far enough back so that my legs are stretched enough to not hit the console. Your legs are probably too long to get the seat far enough back. 

I wonder if anyone makes seat extenders like I have seen, for example, on the Mustang.

These maintain initial safety integritiy by simply making the tracks longer.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

U was skeptical when I first saw it. The seller was a junkyard with great amount of sells and good rating, Guess the CC was wrecked but it was salvaged but its listed as as new and working. I looked at the sticker and its a US version. Only thing it may be missing is an GPS antenna.

Im going to follow up on antenna. Heres the page:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160866705802?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_823


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

falcindor said:


> U was skeptical when I first saw it. The seller was a junkyard with great amount of sells and good rating, Guess the CC was wrecked but it was salvaged but its listed as as new and working. I looked at the sticker and its a US version. Only thing it may be missing is an GPS antenna.
> 
> Im going to follow up on antenna. Heres the page:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160866705802?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_823


Yes, he looks quite legit. Again, great find.

If the GPS antenna is not included, no big deal. They are readily available on ebay and fairly cheap.

I needed a radio antenna adapter for my RNS510 conversion, but it is an 09 Eos. You may not need one for yours.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Very nice work. I can appreciate this, due to the fact that my wife and I do some custom interior work.
> 
> I am only 5' 7" tall (short with a 28 inch inseam. Never the less, if I adjust my seat to the most comfrotable postion, my leg also hits the console. My Eos is a bit tight in this area also but not as bad as our CC.
> 
> ...


You are local David so I could make you another one and meet you for a coffee somewhere. PM me


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Going to pick up some long awaited parts at the dealer today.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Giving mine a good a vacuum once it dries up around here. Wipe down my seats. Me and my CC are going to Waterfire in Providence tonight for latin night.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

falcindor said:


> Giving mine a good a vacuum once it dries up around here. Wipe down my seats. Me and my CC are going to Waterfire in Providence tonight for latin night.


I just finished doing that, sorry Latin night is too far for me to drive... have fun!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Rob you don't need to drive for latin night. It's everywhere


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Rob you don't need to drive for latin night. It's everywhere


I was not aware of that...


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up my new rocker sills today with some parts for my '92 GLI 16V at the dealer and no matter where I go, I always get someone that tells me how nice my car looks. Even the sales guys at the dealer have to stop and look at it or wait to see who is driving it whenever I am in the dealership.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> I was not aware of that...


Walk down the street and tell me if you don't find a Taco stand. It's latin night every night


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Received word from VW that my trunk trim piece will be replaced on VW's dime. I'm out of warranty too! :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Received word from VW that my trunk trim piece will be replaced on VW's dime. I'm out of warranty too! :thumbup:


Very nice to hear. Make sure if you can find the old thread I created and post to it. Not only is it great that this information is shared here, but there as well for a resource for others who may be experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

:sigh: Got my car back yesterday after 3 days at the dealership. They replaced the hydraulic lifters and told me everything else in my engine was fine. But now my car sounds like a lawn mower. Constant high pitch ticking sound, not the injectors, and a knocking sound that got louder. Time to go back to the dealer on Monday to see whats wrong now... :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

One pet peeve of mine has always been the black lug caps that come from VW. Some OEM rim spray (silver) and clear coat spray.....and I'm finally satisfied...before and after pics (installed) when they dry....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Before









After


----------



## Airborne1cav (Aug 18, 2012)

*Wondering about decals*

Hey, hows it going ? I was wondering where you got your German decals on the back. Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey there....the decal was from eBay, it actually read "MK III" and the three "I's" were in the german flag color. I placed them diagonally like that. Didn't use the MK of course.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally took some pics with my wife's digital SLR..what a sick camera...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks amazing kow!!!! :thumbup: the caps look really good silver too


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks amazing kow!!!! :thumbup: the caps look really good silver too


Thanks buddy!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Finally took some pics with my wife's digital SLR..what a sick camera...





AZ_CC said:


> Car looks amazing kow!!!! :thumbup: the caps look really good silver too


Agreed. My exact thoughts. Kareem, definitely one of the cleanest/classiest CCs on here. Epitome of OEM+.

I'm going to have to buck up and get the front lip and Sagittas in the spring.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Agreed. My exact thoughts. Kareem, definitely one of the cleanest/classiest CCs on here. Epitome of OEM+.
> 
> I'm going to have to buck up and get the front lip and Sagittas in the spring.


Justin, thanks man. Your comments mean a lot....I enjoy seeing folks appreciate my work as much as i do! It's funny u mention that, im ordering my "OE PLUS" plate this Wednesday.


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

Greetings from Czech Republic :wave:

Wrapped in Matt blue metallic + Scirocco R wheels painted black.


Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

What they all said ^^^ :heart:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ill take a side of sex with that R-line


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*My car*

Morning guys,
After being an active lurker on this forum, it's time for me to share my car.
The inspiration came from looking at all the amazing cars around this section.

This is my 2010 CC Sport, 2.0T, black with a manual transmission. It came with all the options : Sunroof, Dynaudio + GPS, Camera.

Done so far:
- New wheels a couple a weeks ago
- H&R sport spring set up
- Debadged the car
- LED lights inside the car
- Unitronic Stage 1+
- Chrome on fogs

Projects: 
- Looking for Headlights and fog upgrade
- Change the clear turn signal
- Potentiel upgrade the chrome fogs lights with LED
- Smoke the tail lights or replace for the cherry R-Line set up.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks great :thumbup: if only u could lower it a little more


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

@az_cc. Me??
Impossible. I'm already rubbing on the wheel liner in the back. The wheels are 19x9 on 245/35 so with the horrible roads we have in my province and the fact that it's a very tight set up due to the 9inches wide wheel, the drop of almost 2 inches is the max i can go without tearing up everything around. 

Arizona and Quebec are 2 worlds on road conditions. I also have what we call : winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thejas said:


> @az_cc. Me??
> Impossible. I'm already rubbing on the wheel liner in the back. The wheels are 19x9 on 245/35 so with the horrible roads we have in my province and the fact that it's a very tight set up due to the 9inches wide wheel, the drop of almost 2 inches is the max i can go without tearing up everything around.
> 
> Arizona and Quebec are 2 worlds on road conditions. I also have what we call : winter
> ...


Yes you....well that sucks but as long as the ride is comfortable and what not to you is all that matters


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Are those Savannah wheels? There's a guy here that was just asking about fitment of those.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Are those Savannah wheels? There's a guy here that was just asking about fitment of those.


Yes these are Savannahs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes you....well that sucks but as long as the ride is comfortable and what not to you is all that matters


Bah, it doesn't suck that much don't worry. I only took quick pictures. In person you pretty much don't see any wheel gap and the tire tuck in pretty tight.

When I have 2 people in the back, that's where everything rubs even on highway.

see few last shoots.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Washed and waxed my baby. Now she's all pretty


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

das lowe said:


> Washed and waxed my baby. Now she's all pretty


Nice backdrop!!


----------



## Airborne1cav (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks KOWCC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Airborne1cav said:


> Thanks KOWCC


Car is also sick too. Lol, but that's a given!!! Noticed your plate, but also noticed your are not dropped.....soon?

Looks like an aftermarket exhaust?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> ill take a side of sex with that R-line


Thejas- Noticed you didn't mention spacers, however your wheels look
Perfectly flush!! Do the wheels just have a larger offset? Looks great BtW!


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thejas- Noticed you didn't mention spacers, however your wheels look
> Perfectly flush!! Do the wheels just have a larger offset? Looks great BtW!


No spacers since the wheel is so massive and large. ET33.
I was considering machining the inside of the wheel for a better fit but with .5 degree of camber, the tire won't rub on the fender. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a bad setup!


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

phaetonphanatic said:


> Today I added the brushed chrome trim ring to the headlight switch...
> Before
> 
> DSCN3251 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr
> ...


Where did you get the chrome ring for the headlight switch??


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Who knows how to install these?.....I heard the stock ones pop out ...I already pulled at them and don't want to brake anything.


Wow where can I get these? would they fit my jetta?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> Wow where can I get these? would they fit my jetta?


eBay, $49, soo easy to install


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> Wow where can I get these? would they fit my jetta?


eBay, $49, both sides, soo easy to install. Buy them from the "auto-superman" seller. I buy a lot from them, highly highly recommend!! Type
In "CC chrome adjustment switches" They are not chrome though as in the ad, they are brushed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tomka said:


> Greetings from Czech Republic :wave:
> 
> Wrapped in Matt blue metallic + Scirocco R wheels painted black.
> 
> ...


sick, man!

and you got DUAL Exhaust? it came stock? or ?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> sick, man!
> 
> and you got DUAL Exhaust? it came stock? or ?


my guess is that it's a vr6 with r-line kit. could be wrong though. they have different models in europe that we don't have here.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Thejas said:


> @az_cc. Me??
> Impossible. I'm already rubbing on the wheel liner in the back. The wheels are 19x9 on 245/35 so with the horrible roads we have in my province and the fact that it's a very tight set up due to the 9inches wide wheel, the drop of almost 2 inches is the max i can go without tearing up everything around.
> 
> Arizona and Quebec are 2 worlds on road conditions. I also have what we call : winter
> ...



235-35-19 may have helped just a bit, but I understand why you wanted as much tread HEIGHT as possible!

I think the ET33 offset of the Savannah's makes it tough!!!

TM


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

That blue wrap is hot, mind me ask'n around how much that set you back?


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> eBay, $49, both sides, soo easy to install. Buy them from the "auto-superman" seller. I buy a lot from them, highly highly recommend!! Type
> In "CC chrome adjustment switches" They are not chrome though as in the ad, they are brushed.


Thanks! I will do that. Would you happen to know where I can get a chrome ring around the headlight switch? are those oem?


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> my guess is that it's a vr6 with r-line kit. could be wrong though. they have different models in europe that we don't have here.



Hi,

it is stock dual exhaust - you are right that we have a different models here - VR6 has 300ps and always dual exhaust (but i am still searching for some with better sound - now i have only middle suitcase removed).

Actually, it was standard beige CC. R-Line styling was installed last year. Wrap costs here 1000-2000USD - depend on wrapping company (mine was for 1000USD). Foil is a new color from Oracal - 196 matt night blue metallic.


Tom


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

HD9280 said:


> Thanks! I will do that. Would you happen to know where I can get a chrome ring around the headlight switch? are those oem?


And around the headrests....?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> Thanks! I will do that. Would you happen to know where I can get a chrome ring around the headlight switch? are those oem?


The chrome rings are like $25 a piece and about $50 shipping, also from eBay form a German seller. At the end of the day they will run you over $100, unless we get about 5 of us to split the shipping. A few pages back there
Is a thread. We have to email the german guy. I've actually located them on GERMAN eBay, but I have no account.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The chrome rings are like $25 a piece and about $50 shipping, also from eBay form a German seller. At the end of the day they will run you over $100, unless we get about 5 of us to split the shipping. A few pages back there
> Is a thread. We have to email the german guy. I've actually located them on GERMAN eBay, but I have no account.


I'll go in on the headlight rings! I need two. WHo else is in?
How do we get this started?:laugh:


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

I just fund some on german ebay.... Can't understand it 

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_saca...R40&_kw=volkswagen+chrome+ring#item19d2807963


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Finished up editing a couple shots I took:


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Airborne1cav said:


> Thanks KOWCC





KOWCC said:


> Nice backdrop!!


Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> I just fund some on german ebay.... Can't understand it
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_saca...R40&_kw=volkswagen+chrome+ring#item19d2807963


Yep that's the one......we need a german account, or else email the guy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Finished up editing a couple shots I took:


Wowwwwwwwww. Seriously I'm speechless. That cigarettes background is insane. Nice pics man!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Finished up editing a couple shots I took:
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2739/trainshot3.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4143/beachduneshot.jpg


Well done. Those rims look slick. in a few pictures it looks like you have white walls and i can honestly say I dig it!

I finished buffing/polishing my car. 

And I did some basic maintenance on my wife's friends CC. She had a nasty squeak and pop when opening/closing the driver door. I tightened the door hinges and all is better. Spark plugs, oil change, cabin filter, air filter...nothing fancy.

I am not to aware of the model year changes, but did 2009s come with tiptronic auto boxes, not DSGs? I didn;t notice DSG emblem on shifter and putting into gear felt more like a dealer loaner Jetta than a DSG gearbox.

Although I am not a big fan of the jerky movements on a DSG sometimes, after driving what I think is a normal auto box, I'd take the DSG any day!


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

just email the guy. He will respond in english and is very easy to deal with.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

phaetonphanatic said:


> just email the guy. He will respond in english and is very easy to deal with.


Thx, also left you a PM about the dead pedal


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> I'll go in on the headlight rings! I need two. WHo else is in?
> How do we get this started?:laugh:


Phaetonphanatic responded just above...we need to email the guy. I'm in for one headlight ring and two headrest rings as well.....being that the price is right!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

My Nav was shipped and will be here by Thursday. I need to buy a GPS adapter and find someone who can install it in 2 weeks from now. Looks simple on youtube to install but I dont want to do something wrong and short something.

Im going to vacuum and shine up my CC in the morning because were going to the beach today.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Installed clear turns, Thanks the Adam @ Checkered Flag :laugh: and VAGCOM the window up/down with the key fob.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Debadged and Removed dealer sticker. Much cleaner now.


----------



## Sunshine CC (Aug 7, 2012)

I am also in for 1 headlight ring and 2 seat rings if the price is right.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What do you guys think of "FAU VEY" for my vanity plate?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dude just get OE PLUS!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dude just get OE PLUS!!!!!


Just keeping my options open. OE PLUS is 90% go!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Replaced the CC with this..




























..for the next couple days while the CC is being checked out for fueling issues.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Just keeping my options open. OE PLUS is 90% go!


LKABOSS
NOFCGVN

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

installed 8mm front spacers to match the closest look to the rear...









i'll post another pic later


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Well, not today... But a few days ago... Ended up in limp mode at my favorite dealer. Had a few coil packs and an intake manifold issue crop up and throw me into limp mode. Yay!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> Replaced the CC with this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey AZ_CC looks familiar?



JHolmes said:


> Well, not today... But a few days ago... Ended up in limp mode at my favorite dealer. Had a few coil packs and an intake manifold issue crop up and throw me into limp mode. Yay!


Ouch sucks dude. Flapper motor or something else?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Hey AZ_CC looks familiar?



Hahaha yea I got my loaner car also....rear window regulators being replaced and won't have the cc back til Friday....oh well keeping the miles off the cc and resting if for the road trip to Vegas!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hey guys, anybody ran APR springs?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> hey guys, anybody ran APR springs?


Don't think APR makes springs. They do sell Volkswagen Racingline products, though. They're fairly new and haven't heard of anyone here with them yet.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Hey AZ_CC looks familiar?


Yup, got the Jetta...just turned it in though for a '10 Lux Plus for the weekend. VW finally confirmed my fuel sending unit is faulty. Hopefully getting my CC back next week.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Yup, got the Jetta...just turned it in though for a '10 Lux Plus for the weekend. VW finally confirmed my fuel sending unit is faulty. Hopefully getting my CC back next week.


Glad to hear. Now if only they would reimburse you for the all the gas you shouldn't have had to buy...:banghead:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Glad to hear. Now if only they would reimburse you for the all the gas you shouldn't have had to buy...:banghead:


+1

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Don't think APR makes springs. They do sell Volkswagen Racingline products, though. They're fairly new and haven't heard of anyone here with them yet.


http://www.goapr.com/products/springs_vwr_vaga5.html

they do sell them  Still thinking of what to get for my CC... heard Eibach Pro is good....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Again, those are not APR springs. They are VWR springs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

oh.. .got it man.. lol @ me


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

first i tired these and didn't like them











then i took off the nasty white


then my friend and I washed the baby's 
his is only worth 5 of mine lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Didn't really do anything. But I will tell ya. I'm missing my CC. It's been at home for the past 1 and a half. Since the wife and I are at our beach house. We drove hers down here. Had to bring 40 boxes of new hardwoods. We ate replacing the floors. I do miss driving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

New Bosch spark plugs/engine bay detail.....43K but I'm a preventative kinda guy.  (and I plan on a software upgrade soon lol)

Supposedly they're OEM but the VW ones I pulled out were stamped NGK.....we'll see how the car does on the hour highway trip to work in the morning.

Saturday is an oil change/tire rotation day....was debating on having the dealer do it but I just can't pay labor for something so simple.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

ohsixmtee said:


> New Bosch spark plugs/engine bay detail.....43K but I'm a preventative kinda guy.  (and I plan on a software upgrade soon lol)
> 
> Supposedly they're OEM but the VW ones I pulled out were stamped NGK.....we'll see how the car does on the hour highway trip to work in the morning.


Yes. VW OEM plugs are NGK. I heard Bosch didn't run good in VW's. Not sure though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Yes. VW OEM plugs are NGK. I heard Bosch didn't run good in VW's. Not sure though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I have problems I will go after the ebay seller that's advertising them as OEM. Just because something uses a lot of Bosch parts does not make every one factory equip. lol

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ohsixmtee said:


> New Bosch spark plugs/engine bay detail.....43K but I'm a preventative kinda guy.  (and I plan on a software upgrade soon lol)
> 
> Supposedly they're OEM but the VW ones I pulled out were stamped NGK.....we'll see how the car does on the hour highway trip to work in the morning.
> 
> Saturday is an oil change/tire rotation day....was debating on having the dealer do it but I just can't pay labor for something so simple.


Thx for buying Bosch!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Thx for buying Bosch!


Hmmm...I wonder who you work for.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hmmm...I wonder who you work for.


Lol....yep!  Can't ask for a better place to work!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

ohsixmtee said:


> If I have problems I will go after the ebay seller that's advertising them as OEM. Just because something uses a lot of Bosch parts does not make every one factory equip. lol
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


No worries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my baby back yesterday after being at the dealership to replace both rear window regulators....now to give it a nice wash and wax this wknd and prepare it for the Vegas journey


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Make sure u stop on the highway, on those long stretches where there is nothing but flat land and take some pics......If there is no one else on the road park it in the middle of the road and snap more...lol

Good luck on the journey


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Make sure u stop on the highway, on those long stretches where there is nothing but flat land and take some pics......If there is no one else on the road park it in the middle of the road and snap more...lol
> 
> Good luck on the journey


Thx and will do pics for sure


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my baby back yesterday after being at the dealership to replace both rear window regulators....now to give it a nice wash and wax this wknd and prepare it for the Vegas journey


Will this journey involve lots of blue tape on the front of your car? If so pics or gtfo!


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

back at the dealer! :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Eddie Designs said:


> back at the dealer! :laugh:


Now what??!??!?? These recent posts have been depressing me, nothing but issues...where are all the sexy CC pics I used to see on this thread?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure why you guys have been having issues. I've been stage 2+ and 28k miles with absolutely zero issues. 

Here's an uplifting photo to bring the mood back up.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

More pics




































Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that's more like it 

Wow stage two with 28k miles...sweet. So what exactly is under the stage two package. I'm familiar with stage 1


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> So what exactly is under the stage two package. I'm familiar with stage 1


Minimum is downpipe and stage 2 tune

Optional - catback exhaust, intercooler


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've done over 28 cosmetic upgrades inside and out....I can't wait to start engine mods....should I wait till after the warranty, or start now. Any recommendations????


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Minimum is downpipe and stage 2 tune
> 
> Optional - catback exhaust, intercooler


Ok, and 1 is stage 1 tune + CAI?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I've done over 28 cosmetic upgrades inside and out....I can't wait to start engine mods....should I wait till after the warranty, or start now. Any recommendations????


only you can make that call. its a risk you take. fortunately, i have several mod friendly dealerships in the area and my friend is a master tech. he'll help me out with any warranty related issues. however, if the tune is the obvious cause of the issue, i will have to suck it up.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok, and 1 is stage 1 tune + CAI?


stage 1 is the tune at a minimum. adding the cai will help get you a few more hp and ft/lb.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Now that's more like it
> 
> Wow stage two with 28k miles...sweet. So what exactly is under the stage two package. I'm familiar with stage 1


I have the bsh race intake, awe turbo outlet pipe, neuspeed hi flo charge pipe, catless & non resonated downpipe and a custom stage 2+ file written for me by Garrett @ giac. 

I also have the bsh engine mounts, 034 solid density mounts, bsh pedelum mount, and bsh 27mm rear sway bar. 
Lots of other asthetic things as well (laminx tails, headlights, led bulbs replaced all stock bulbs, silver star headlight bulbs, piAA yellow brights, euro clear turn signals, coils, wheels, h&r spacers, painted grill... Etc... I could go on and on)


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

So^^^ are you still on stock exhaust cat back?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> So^^^ are you still on stock exhaust cat back?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Yup. Complete waste of money. 
And it's also too loud with the catless & non resonated downpipe. 

The gains are all from the downpipe. Cat back sounds cool I guess but it's unnecessary performance wise on the CC. Plus my wife would trip, baby on the way. 

I had catless & non resonated downpipe w/ catback on my mk5..it was extremely loud. 
[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3908169354/[/video]


----------



## demid (Feb 17, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> *Yup. Complete waste of money.*
> And it's also too loud with the catless & non resonated downpipe.
> 
> *The gains are all from the downpipe.* Cat back sounds cool I guess but it's unnecessary performance wise on the CC. Plus my wife would trip, baby on the way.
> ...


Is this really true?

What about easier engine breathing with full 3" instead of 3" downpipe+stock back (2.25''?)? 
Had thoughts of getting turboback, but you gave me another reason to think again.

I read somewhere that stock 1.8tsi/2.0t system is designed with a lot reserve for gas flow...


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool. I didn't want to put an exhaust on any way. Too loud for me. Don't want to sound like a Honda

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I have the bsh race intake, awe turbo outlet pipe, neuspeed hi flo charge pipe, catless & non resonated downpipe and a custom stage 2+ file written for me by Garrett @ giac.
> 
> I also have the bsh engine mounts, 034 solid density mounts, bsh pedelum mount, and bsh 27mm rear sway bar.
> Lots of other asthetic things as well (laminx tails, headlights, led bulbs replaced all stock bulbs, silver star headlight bulbs, piAA yellow brights, euro clear turn signals, coils, wheels, h&r spacers, painted grill... Etc... I could go on and on)


I'm speechless!


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Polished my exhaust tips at lunch and put some stickers on....see how i like the look









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> Polished my exhaust tips at lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did u use?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Get two strips of aluminum oxide sand paper one per tail pipe sand em down real good then polish em up with mothers. It may take ab while on the polishing end depending how quick your arms tire out
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice, thanks

Any way i can get a brushed looked out of them instead of chrome?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Not sure why you guys have been having issues. I've been stage 2+ and 28k miles with absolutely zero issues.
> 
> Here's an uplifting photo to bring the mood back up.



Nice shots man!
thats the wheels i want to get as well 

what kind of suspension are you running? Used any spacers with those wheels?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yup. Complete waste of money.
> And it's also too loud with the catless & non resonated downpipe.
> 
> The gains are all from the downpipe. Cat back sounds cool I guess but it's unnecessary performance wise on the CC. Plus my wife would trip, baby on the way.
> ...


+1 for downpipe *only *setup!


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, thanks
> 
> Any way i can get a brushed looked out of them instead of chrome?



Mine look chrome but i just used a little more polish, they actually look brushed in person
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Today I got quoted $70 for my factory nav install.

Im not sure everything I need to make it happen. I basically got the unit in mail thats it. I know I need to get a GPS Unit $15 on ebay. Not sure if I need any other additional wiring.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't do anything to the CC today but I did upgrade to OZ 20s on the wife's T-reg.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Didn't do anything to the CC today but I did upgrade to OZ 20s on the wife's T-reg.


Looks sweet...the only thing I never liked about the Touareg were the rims....NOW I like it. The body on that SUV is soo fat that 20s even look like 18s., but it looks amazing man.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks! :wave:

These look sweet with 22s but I plan on leaving them on in the winter and 22" tires are too expensive. I might lower it someday but it's not a priority since it's the wife's. haha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The last pic is the best...cause the CC is peeking out from the corner..

I always wondered are those front calipers on the Touareg brembos? They are the best looking stock calipers I've seen. I've always wondered about that, cause they look identical to brembos.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Thanks! :wave:
> 
> These look sweet with 22s but I plan on leaving them on in the winter and 22" tires are too expensive. I might lower it someday but it's not a priority since it's the wife's. haha


My philosophy..."when in doubt, get 5 spokes". 

You can never go wrong with a set of 5 spokes like those


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

hehe. i made sure to sneak the CC into one of the pics.

calipers aren't brembos. just standard vw/audi calipers painted silver.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> hehe. i made sure to sneak the CC into one of the pics.
> 
> calipers aren't brembos. just standard vw/audi calipers painted silver.


I know u sneaked it in there on purpose cause that's exactly something I would do!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Speaking of calipers I
Bought my G2 paint today..can't wait till it arrives


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

What color?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> What color?


White!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

But of course


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, thanks
> 
> Any way i can get a brushed looked out of them instead of chrome?


Sure... #000 wool from home depot. 
1 direction strokes until you get the brush look you desire 

2 coats clear coat 

Profit


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> But of course


Well everyone has RED. In my opinion red looks good on big caliper brakes like brembos. Had black brembos on my jeep SRT, so I opted for white. Also tomorrow i order my vanity plate...can't say what it is untill I place the order!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Sure... #000 wool from home depot.
> 1 direction strokes until you get the brush look you desire
> 
> 2 coats clear coat
> ...


What's #000?

And it's ok to put clear coat spray on the tips which get hot?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

do you guys take off the calipers or painting them on the car?


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

So my local dealer is telling me that some CC's come with Bosch and some with NGK from factory. They did mention that when they change them they use NGK for longevity so I'll have to monitor the car's behavior and replace the Bosch's I just put in with NGKs.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I just came from dealer pricing out how much a GPS dongle for the RNS-510 I just picked up. I was willing to pay an extra 20-30 bucks for an OEM one instead of ebay. I think the dealer tried to pull a fast one. He said for me to swap the RNS-510 he would charge me over $1500. He said he would need to rewire entire car for sound. It not simply swapping plugs and a couple short wires. Im not sure if I should go back to Curran in Stratford this is the 3rd time they given me bad info about a VW.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> do you guys take off the calipers or painting them on the car?


Wheels off , paint calipers on the car


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> do you guys take off the calipers or painting them on the car?


I think it depends on what caliper paint you get, mine was a spray so I masked off some of the parts and some got on the rotors but it wears right off.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

falcindor said:


> I just came from dealer pricing out how much a GPS dongle for the RNS-510 I just picked up. I was willing to pay an extra 20-30 bucks for an OEM one instead of ebay. I think the dealer tried to pull a fast one. He said for me to swap the RNS-510 he would charge me over $1500. He said he would need to rewire entire car for sound. It not simply swapping plugs and a couple short wires. Im not sure if I should go back to Curran in Stratford this is the 3rd time they given me bad info about a VW.


Ouch!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ordered the G2 kit, it's the best out there, this one is a brush application


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Ordered the G2 kit, it's the best out there, this one is a brush application


The G3 is actually better...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> The G3 is actually better...


Lol, had no clue there was a g3


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> What's #000?
> 
> And it's ok to put clear coat spray on the tips which get hot?



#0000 is a very fine wool pad
On the tips, no. You can still brush it with the pad though. 

On other parts such as the door trim and chrome mirror caps, you can use the clear coat for added protection.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> #0000 is a very fine wool pad
> On the tips, no. You can still brush it with the pad though.
> 
> On other parts such as the door trim and chrome mirror caps, you can use the clear coat for added protection.


Got it , thx Again


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Speaking of calipers I
> Bought my G2 paint today..can't wait till it arrives


Oh yea finally!!!!....white looks amazing I love it....just be sure and clean clean clean the calipers before u paint.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh yea finally!!!!....white looks amazing I love it....just be sure and clean clean clean the calipers before u paint.


Thanks, any specific cleaning techniques??? It comes with a spray cleaner I believe. I use that green spray stuff every week my caliper are spotless!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks, any specific cleaning techniques??? It comes with a spray cleaner I believe. I use that green spray stuff every week my caliper are spotless!


No special techniques just be sure theyre clean and free of any debris so the paint adheres good


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> The G3 is actually better...


is this the G3 paint thats good for calipers?
http://www.amazon.com/Scion-Magneti...qid=1345901528&sr=8-1&keywords=g3+spray+paint


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> is this the G3 paint thats good for calipers?
> http://www.amazon.com/Scion-Magneti...qid=1345901528&sr=8-1&keywords=g3+spray+paint


Hahahahahahahahahahaha he was just kidding about the g3....the g2 caliper paint is the best u can get

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390162556040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No special techniques just be sure theyre clean and free of any debris so the paint adheres good


Will do!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha he was just kidding about the g3....the g2 caliper paint is the best u can get
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390162556040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Sorry, I was being a smarta$$. G2 is good stuff.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Sorry, I was being a smarta$$. G2 is good stuff.


Personally, I knew your were joking, that's what I replied like that...but our friend Stero almost bought the spray stuff!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I know I drove you guys all crazy with finding me a personalized plate!!! Appreciate the love though.

I just left our DMV; ordered the plate. Believe it or not, it doesn't refer to OEM PLUS at all (what I initially wanted). When I physically get it, I will post pics....sorry for being an jerk and making you wait, but i don't want a glitch in the system and have someone else get it first...)))


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Sorry, I was being a smarta$$. G2 is good stuff.


Yea I know but like Kow said that guy was gonna take ur word and buy that stuff:screwy:
Ur mean Rob LOL

I've seen dupli color in person and its not as glossy as the g2 and it chips easily....I guess that's why its quite cheaper than the g2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha he was just kidding about the g3....the g2 caliper paint is the best u can get
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390162556040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Lmao! you got me  

I have never painted calipers on my cars.. GTi n Subie were Red stock lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Personally, I knew your were joking, that's what I replied like that...but our friend Stero almost bought the spray stuff!


hahah, i was not gonna buy it.... just checked how much and what it is lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Im still thinking if i shld do it or not... cnt think of the color i could pain them, because my car is dark grey.... hmmmm....n stock wheels anyways


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Im still thinking if i shld do it or not... cnt think of the color i could pain them, because my car is dark grey.... hmmmm....n stock wheels anyways


Here is my opinion...when you can't decide, two colors are always your safest bet....black or silver! I'm sure AZ would agree


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Here is my opinion...when you can't decide, two colors are always your safest bet....black or silver! I'm sure AZ would agree


I think black would look good.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Here is my opinion...when you can't decide, two colors are always your safest bet....black or silver! I'm sure AZ would agree


lolz thats what i was thinking.. and most likely black but glossy(its possible right?)... i wnat to get those 2008 Sema CC wheels in spring..i think would look good w black calipers .... or silver? lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Do black... To my understanding since G2 is epoxy based that black will definitely be glossy


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Went to install my door sill entry plates today. Drivers side went on without a hitch. Moved over to the passenger side and hit a major snag. VW Warehouse went two driver side parts. So I reinstalled the stock panel and called the dealer. Now it is a waiting game until I get a call back to say that they have the correct part in. It has only been since early April.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Went to install my door sill entry plates today. Drivers side went on without a hitch. Moved over to the passenger side and hit a major snag. VW Warehouse went two driver side parts. So I reinstalled the stock panel and called the dealer. Now it is a waiting game until I get a call back to say that they have the correct part in. It has only been since early April.


Thats the part that is going on my car today as well


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody has this on their car? o something similar?

http://www.amazon.com/Ractive-Black...=1345906324&sr=8-15&keywords=exhaust+tip+oval

I saw that S.w.a.t CC, and liked the tip a lot.. searching for something close...

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=s.w....1&start=15&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:15,i:195


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Do black... To my understanding since G2 is epoxy based that black will definitely be glossy


Agreed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea I think black would look good and yes the g2 is glossy....its a real cool mod to do and for only $40 is sweet


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Anybody has this on their car? o something similar?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ractive-Black...=1345906324&sr=8-15&keywords=exhaust+tip+oval


That one looks pretty cool....I'd do it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, i think it would look like on my grey cc... plus i'm thinking to colo match or paint black that black plastic on the bottom of the rear bumper!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DO IT!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Anybody has this on their car? o something similar?


That Ractive tip would look good with APC Altezza tails. :laugh:


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Now what??!??!?? These recent posts have been depressing me, nothing but issues...where are all the sexy CC pics I used to see on this thread?


Tapping sound after my hydrualic lifters got replaced. Master Tech at my dealership is stumped. They are going to record the sound and send it off to VW USA to ask what to do next. Oh the joys. On the other note I think I may be getting closer to find our future shop.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> That Ractive tip would look good with APC Altezza tails. :laugh:


lmao.. hater  wat would you suggest?  

well i would make it look like that S.W.A.T CC... so it wldnt stick out from bumper!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Caught myself in a store Window 


Untitled by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

In process......


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those are lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm putting two thick coats then a final light 3rd coat


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Those are lookin good :thumbup:


X2


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just purchased these! Will have on next weekend!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

White calipers done...I'm soo exhausted i can't even take pics...tomorrow hopefully...I'm about to collapse! Better pics tomorrow!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> lmao.. hater  wat would you suggest?


Just busting your balls.  but seriously, Ractive makes ricey stuff. Why don't you just paint your stock tips black or something?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> White calipers done...I'm soo exhausted i can't even take pics...tomorrow hopefully...I'm about to collapse! Better pics tomorrow!!


Nice job! :thumbup: looks great. Don't you have to let it sit now for like 24 hours or something?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Nice job! :thumbup: looks great. Don't you have to let it sit now for like 24 hours or something?


Yes 24hrs....it will sit till Monday morning. 7:30am... That's a good 38 hrs!!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed a new seat for my sidekick...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed a new seat for my sidekick...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Like how you went two tone on the child seat to match!!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Since I already had front plate holes...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Since I already had front plate holes...


Plastidip the lower lip....you will like it


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I already decided to do it, i was waiting find time to do so.


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

phaetonphanatic said:


> I also added Brushed chrome trim rings to the headrests to match the Audi power seat switches that I already installed
> 
> DSCN3247 by Phaetonphanatic, on Flickr





HD9280 said:


> Where did you get the chrome ring for the headlight switch??





HD9280 said:


> I just fund some on german ebay.... Can't understand it
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_saca...R40&_kw=volkswagen+chrome+ring#item19d2807963


Hi guys, first post in this thread, been lurking for about a year and a half. Fun forum to be a fly on the wall for, that's for sure. CCs are looking good btw! 

Just wanted to say, if you have an eBay account, it should work on the German site. I just purchased these today from there by just logging in with my normal eBay information. All I did was browse using Google Chrome and it translated the German for me automatically. Euro-Dollar exchange will cost you plenty. 

Coming home from a 1 year long deployment next week, so you'll be seeing a lot of me around :beer:


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

HD9280 said:


> I'll go in on the headlight rings! I need two. WHo else is in?
> How do we get this started?:laugh:



IM in HD. That ring is really hard to find!


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

I decided to buy 10mm spacers and installed them upfront. I personally don't see as much as a difference as people said I would. Here's some quick iPhone picture. Hopefully I can get some better pictures soon.

Before









After


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You're not going to see anything by looking at the profile. Stand behind your tail light and look to the front. You can now see the wheel, where as before it was tucked in


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I decided to buy 10mm spacers and installed them upfront. I personally don't see as much as a difference as people said I would.


What are the offset of those wheels? I'm guessing +45mm. What about width? 8"? 10mm spacer is not enough. You would need at least a 15mm spacer to be flush.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> White calipers done...I'm soo exhausted i can't even take pics...tomorrow hopefully...I'm about to collapse! Better pics tomorrow!!


Calipers look great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Calipers look great!!! :thumbup:


Thanks...although not as noticeable as I though they would be...I'm sure they look outstanding when the car is rolling


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks...although not as noticeable as I though they would be...I'm sure they look outstanding when the car is rolling


Yea its cuz ur rims are a lighter color....but on mine even with all the spokes the stock wheels have they still POP with the black wheel in front.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea its cuz ur rims are a lighter color....but on mine even with all the spokes the stock wheels have they still POP with the black wheel in front.


Yeah that's one of the reasons, that, and the fact that the spokes are close to each other...as opposed to a standard 5 spoke rim. My brothers M5 is even worse, he has the OEM M5 rims that have like 20 spokes... U can barely see
In there.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Sold it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> Sold it!


Replaced with?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Replaced with?


'13 BMW 328i M-Sport Estoril BlueII 6mt.
Looks like this:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ribz80 said:


> '13 BMW 328i M-Sport Estoril BlueII 6mt.
> Looks like this:


Nice ride...congrats


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Just busting your balls.  but seriously, Ractive makes ricey stuff. Why don't you just paint your stock tips black or something?


lol...
but i dnt like our stock tips.... I liked that SWAT CC design.... i keep on looking thou


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yes 24hrs....it will sit till Monday morning. 7:30am... That's a good 38 hrs!!


how long did it take you to complete whole thing, man?

looks very nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Plastidip the lower lip....you will like it


urs is plastidiped? does it come in glossy finish? hard to tell from th picture but it looks glossy o me lol...
oh and u just taped it off on the car thats all? no primer of any kind needed..?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> lol...
> but i dnt like our stock tips.... I liked that SWAT CC design.... i keep on looking thou


It's just a tip so it doesn't matter what brand you get. Now if you were getting a Ractive intake, then I would give you a hard time. Have you looked at Techtonics Tuning? They have a large selection of tips. Click here.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> It's just a tip so it doesn't matter what brand you get. Now if you were getting a Ractive intake, then I would give you a hard time. Have you looked at Techtonics Tuning? They have a large selection of tips. Click here.


lol, I was looking for the oval shape ones and found Ractive.. .but now i knw its a NO-NO, cz you will hate forever ))

thanks for the link man, i will check, never heard of them before


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> how long did it take you to complete whole thing, man?
> 
> looks very nice!


About 5 freaking hours!!! Three coats on each caliper....15 mins between coat. That's also with doing one axel at a time....between jacking up , cleaning, painting, torquing the bolts...yeah it took forever, but it's top quality work. I better not see any chipping. Literally painted the while caliper, even the back parts that do not show.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> urs is plastidiped? does it come in glossy finish? hard to tell from th picture but it looks glossy o me lol...
> oh and u just taped it off on the car thats all? no primer of any kind needed..?


Flat black, like the stock grill, yes taped off the rest of the car, no primer, just cleaned well. Applied about 4 coats, stuff is amazing....weeks later and not a single rock chip!! Highly highly recommend!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> About 5 freaking hours!!! Three coats on each caliper....15 mins between coat. That's also with doing one axel at a time....between jacking up , cleaning, painting, torquing the bolts...yeah it took forever, but it's top quality work. I better not see any chipping. Literally painted the while caliper, even the back parts that do not show.


good job man... they look great!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> lol, I was looking for the oval shape ones and found Ractive.. .but now i knw its a NO-NO, cz you will hate forever ))
> 
> thanks for the link man, i will check, never heard of them before


haha. Seriously, if it looks good and you like it, then get it. Don't worry about the opinion of some stranger on the internet. :thumbup:

I'm going to give you another opinion, though.  I think oval tips look better if they are dual (one on each side of car).


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Flat black, like the stock grill, yes taped off the rest of the car, no primer, just cleaned well. Applied about 4 coats, stuff is amazing....weeks later and not a single rock chip!! Highly highly recommend!


hold on....are we talking abt different parts? what u mean like STOCK GRILL?
I ment the lower grill, its already black, but not that black ) and I would love to make it glossy... because going to wrap my whole grill part in glossy vinyl...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> haha. Seriously, if it looks good and you like it, then get it. Don't worry about the opinion of some stranger on the internet. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to give you another opinion, though.  I think oval tips look better if they are dual (one on each side of car).


I'm kidding w you, lmao.. all i care abt is what i like and want )

lol... that would be AMG tips 

mine isnt VR6, so not a chance to have dual!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Added some German Love today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hold on....are we talking abt different parts? what u mean like STOCK GRILL?
> I ment the lower grill, its already black, but not that black ) and I would love to make it glossy... because going to wrap my whole grill part in glossy vinyl...


Stock grill...the horizontal bars that are black. Yes we are talking about the same thing...I only plastidiped that little strip at the bottom, I didn't touch the grill....here's before and after so that u see which part I painted black


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stock grill...the horizontal bars that are black. Yes we are talking about the same thing...I only plastidiped that little strip at the bottom, I didn't touch the grill....here's before and after so that u see which part I painted black


lol.. yeah i was talking about the lower grill man...th eone in center n whr fogs are.... i dnt like the color it has... mine is like black-grayish.......thats why i was thnking if some1 plasti or wrapped it..

sexy white CC u got!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> lol.. yeah i was talking about the lower grill man...th eone in center n whr fogs are.... i dnt like the color it has... mine is like black-grayish.......thats why i was thnking if some1 plasti or wrapped it..
> 
> sexy white CC u got!


Mine are still petty black since its a 2012...hoping they don't fade after a few years...I've seen one where the guy painted the whole middle portion black , grill and the white middle bumper part... It looked incredible!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

are you trying to offend me? lol.. my car is 2011 )

but still i dnt really like the color, maybe cz my car is gray and it looks that way.. dunno...

i want do whole grill and plastic all over it in black glossy vinal as well


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Offend u???? Please ..lol

I'm surprised that yours are greyish... Never seen that before... They really shouldn't fade away


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Offend u???? Please ..lol
> 
> I'm surprised that yours are greyish... Never seen that before... They really shouldn't fade away


Mine hasn't faded either but..............................if the car sits out all day with the grill facing the sun, it will definitely turn gray unless the black plastic is waxed frequently.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Kow post more pictures of your CC

Also tonight I left my cc at home for the CC's club of AZ's weekly meeting.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Mine hasn't faded either but..............................if the car sits out all day with the grill facing the sun, it will definitely turn gray unless the black plastic is waxed frequently.


Mequires makes a "back to black" spray exactly for that kind of stuff


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Kow post more pictures of your CC
> 
> Also tonight I left my cc at home for the CC's club of AZ's weekly meeting.


U meet weekly!!! Wow that's nice. I need to start something up here...waiting all year long for the annual GTGs is too long....

Some more pics per your request....

Bone stock (my murdered SRT8 in the background)....









Now.....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

3 things missing from above pics...white calipers.....new personalized plate...interior mods


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

@KOWCC yeah weekly meets are great, best thing is to get out and get in touch with others in the area. I met one Rob at a cars and coffee and AZ_CC ended up meeting rob and we all decided to meet up for some brews. It's nice and relaxing and a good chance to get out of the house and have a good time.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> @KOWCC yeah weekly meets are great, best thing is to get out and get in touch with others in the area. I met one Rob at a cars and coffee and AZ_CC ended up meeting rob and we all decided to meet up for some brews. It's nice and relaxing and a good chance to get out of the house and have a good time.


Totally support that kind of stuff...i need to get some pointers from you on organizing it, coffee and cars sounds like fun, even if its for an hour each week. AZ_CC is a good guy...I vouch for him...LOL, we exchange quite a few PMs discussing many topics...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

HELL YEA!!!!....weekly meets are the ****....it is nice to get out of the normal work and home routine and get some guy time....can't go wrong with beer,:beer: hot wings & raunchy looking waitresses LOL.

BTW, the CC looks awesome as always kow :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> HELL YEA!!!!....weekly meets are the ****....it is nice to get out of the normal work and home routine and get some guy time....can't go wrong with beer,:beer: hot wings & raunchy looking waitresses LOL.
> 
> BTW, the CC looks awesome as always kow :thumbup:


Nothing like the RAUNCHY looking waitresses. Nice to see ya drop in brother... I agree, nothing better than breaking up the routine....work, pick up
Kids, home..etc....once on a while (the highlight) cruise to 7-eleven to pick
Up last minute milk!...hahah pathetic I know!

And thanks for the props man....always a pleasure to see your pics as well. Can't wait to show u the plate...it has no reference to OEM at all.... I know I killed you guys with helping me make a decision....I think what I came up with is PERFECT...couple more days till
It's official!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nothing like the RAUNCHY looking waitresses. Nice to see ya drop in brother... I agree, nothing better than breaking up the routine....work, pick up
> Kids, home..etc....once on a while (the highlight) cruise to 7-eleven to pick
> Up last minute milk!...hahah pathetic I know!
> 
> ...


Hahaha I used to be the same way with my tbss and the cc as well I absolutely LOVE driving it no matter where I'm going LOL

And ill be subscribed waiting for the new plate pic....ill also have some pics up this coming wknd of the car on its first road trip to Vegas....hopefully I win some mod money


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha I used to be the same way with my tbss and the cc as well I absolutely LOVE driving it no matter where I'm going LOL
> 
> And ill be subscribed waiting for the new plate pic....ill also have some pics up this coming wknd of the car on its first road trip to Vegas....hopefully I win some mod money


Mod money is always a treat.....looking fwd to the Vegas pics.....

I mentioned earlier that my white calipers were not "in your face" noticeable when the car is at a standstill....BUT LET ME TELL YOU...on my way home from work, a freshly washed black escalade rolled by me and the reflection of the white calipers BLEW my mind...nicest color hands down in my opinion..at least on a white car. Desperately need to take some rolling pics!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Mod money is always a treat.....looking fwd to the Vegas pics.....
> 
> I mentioned earlier that my white calipers were not "in your face" noticeable when the car is at a standstill....BUT LET ME TELL YOU...on my way home from work, a freshly washed black escalade rolled by me and the reflection of the white calipers BLEW my mind...nicest color hands down in my opinion..at least on a white car. Desperately need to take some rolling pics!


Oh yea the white is awesome, especially when rolling....I couldn't see any other color caliper looking better on a white car....glad u could join the club LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Best picture so far showing the painted caliper and the painted lug caps...I think the caps were a must, they were awful in black


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Best picture so far showing the painted caliper and the painted lug caps...I think the caps were a must, they were awful in black



Hey, KOWCC......
What exactly did you use for painting your calipers?
Was there much prep involved? (sanding, priming, etc.???)

Thanks!

TM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, KOWCC......
> What exactly did you use for painting your calipers?
> Was there much prep involved? (sanding, priming, etc.???)
> 
> ...


TM

- G2 paint system from EBAY, about. $40. Epoxy based paint up to 950 degrees. Amazing stuff.

- No priming, just a very deep cleaning. Ive owned it for 5 months now and it was new when i purchased, so not much junk on their to begin with. The paint system comes with a degreaser spray which I used.

Hope this helps!
-kareem


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Changed up the grill a bit and install 10mm spacers up front and 7 in the back.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Grill looks good....I like it....its different, in a good way :thumbup:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

We need a badgeless grill for the CC. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> We need a badgeless grill for the CC. :thumbup:


X2!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> We need a badgeless aluminum grill for the CC. :thumbup:


Fixed


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

A couple of low budget mods... 

Dipped the grille

























I think it turned out quite well, considering it was my first time playing with plasti dip.
I went with covering the chrome outer ring and the 4 bars in the middle. Left the emblem alone. It made for a far more aggresive look. It should've came like this from factory, as far as I'm concerned.

Bonus


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

baye said:


> A couple of low budget mods...
> 
> Dipped the grille
> 
> ...


Looks great. I need to redo mine. Mine is begging to chip and peel in a few places. :thumbup:


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

AWE Tuning VW CC 2.0T Touring Exhaust installed! :thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JbelBEewtLI


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Retro fitted an MDI for my iPod


















All working with my RCD510 and no coding


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

MDI is about the only thing I want to add down the line. PLUS a clean rear entertainment center that hooks up to a computer running XBMC


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Yipee got my car back (again) from the dealership yesterday! So far all is well now (knock on wood x3). Cars running strong and sounds great. After all the lifters got replaced, tech went back a week later because I was hearing a tapping sound that sounded like a lawnmower, and he saw that cylinder 4 the roller had collapsed. Yikes! But now that the car is running well its time to start on finishing up the air on my car. Time to start on hardlines this weekend!


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my eibach springs today!!

Waiting on my wheels to do shocks, springs, wheels and brakes all at once. eace:


----------



## mig31 (Jun 24, 2008)

*My first mod, ever*

Did my first ever mod (yesterday, not today) - K&N intake! 

Next month - APR ECU upgrade!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mig31 said:


> Did my first ever mod (yesterday, not today) - K&N intake!
> 
> Next month - APR ECU upgrade!


Very nice work. I'm dying to get one, but it's useless without a tune, and I won't tune until the warranty expires......so just a K&N filter for me for now.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Very nice work. I'm dying to get one, but it's useless without a tune, and I won't tune until the warranty expires......so just a K&N filter for me for now.


The tune wont automatically void your warranty. I have the Unitronic Stage 1, they dealer knows about it. I still have warranty on my car. The service tech explained that VWoA knows about people tuning their cars, he said they only thing they probably wouldn't cover is if the ECU would stop functioning, everything else is covered however they would have to prove that the tune was the cause for the failure. He also mentioned that he has seen cars before for warranty work that have being on full suspension and full exhaust upgrades.

Go get tuned and have some fun... :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahah, I like your comment at the end!

I talked to my dealer as they said they will flat out FLAG my VIN. Maybe I need to visit the next VW dealer down the street.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> The tune wont automatically void your warranty. I have the Unitronic Stage 1, they dealer knows about it. I still have warranty on my car. The service tech explained that VWoA knows about people tuning their cars, he said they only thing they probably wouldn't cover is if the ECU would stop functioning, everything else is covered however they would have to prove that the tune was the cause for the failure. He also mentioned that he has seen cars before for warranty work that have being on full suspension and full exhaust upgrades.
> 
> Go get tuned and have some fun... :laugh:


So with your unitronic S1 and KN, where would you say you are HP wise. About 250?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> The tune wont automatically void your warranty. I have the Unitronic Stage 1, they dealer knows about it. I still have warranty on my car. The service tech explained that VWoA knows about people tuning their cars, he said they only thing they probably wouldn't cover is if the ECU would stop functioning, everything else is covered however they would have to prove that the tune was the cause for the failure. He also mentioned that he has seen cars before for warranty work that have being on full suspension and full exhaust upgrades.
> 
> Go get tuned and have some fun... :laugh:


I have had a tune for over 2 years and my Service Adviser could care less, he will tell me if that one particular mod is causing an issue and they would not fix it unless I paid. The only time that happened was I had an exhaust issue that was throwing a CEL, turned out to be a minor leak/O2 issue (nothing wrong with the O2 sensor) and I had to have it fixed elsewhere for a crisp $20 bill and some pocket lint.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Took some night shots last night before I have to leave town. 


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I talked to my dealer as they said they will flat out FLAG my VIN. Maybe I need to visit the next VW dealer down the street.


Yes. Find a new dealer.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Took some night shots last night before I have to leave town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I absolutely love those wheels


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> It's just a lease, so I'm limiting myself to 2 mods: (1) Homelink visor retrofit and (2) Euroswitch + trigger wire. Both are more or less reversible, and I can sell the parts at lease end. Anyway, I ordered the parts today.


 I said that before. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I ordered set of koni coils and going to 10k service tomorrow.


----------



## mig31 (Jun 24, 2008)

Boricua_aoc said:


> The tune wont automatically void your warranty.
> 
> Go get tuned and have some fun... :laugh:


 Good info, thanks. 
I decided to start tuning after the 1st 10k inspection. ECU tune will be next thing, hopefully in September. Then intercooler, and then audio.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Washed it up tonight, then came home to hate mail in my inbox on here. Stupid people


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Wheels, led fog lamp covers, carbon fiber grille insert, painted engine cover, Audi r8 oil cap, ans810 stereo, new south Perfomance boost gauge, revo tune( can't see that 
Vagcom my transmitter to control windows, no tire lamp anymore since wheel swap, carbon fiber battery cover, 
Haven't updated mods so finally caught up!


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

chillybone said:


> Wheels, led fog lamp covers, carbon fiber grille insert, painted engine cover, Audi r8 oil cap, ans810 stereo, new south Perfomance boost gauge, revo tune( can't see that
> Vagcom my transmitter to control windows, no tire lamp anymore since wheel swap, carbon fiber battery cover,
> Haven't updated mods so finally caught up!


 LED strips make the lower grills fussy looking but everything else looks great :thumbup:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice car. What is this ANS stereo from? I really like the way it looks.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

rroman said:


> Very nice car. What is this ANS stereo from? I really like the way it looks.


 i bought it from audiosources. the system is buggy at the moment because its new from what i understand but it does everything and its plug and play and you keep your factory steering wheel controls so you dont lose anything. gained a nice gps unit also. they send our firmware updates to improve the system few times a month i think. the interface is very basic but looks classy. i can post some pics of the screens later


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Wheels, led fog lamp covers, carbon fiber grille insert, painted engine cover, Audi r8 oil cap, ans810 stereo, new south Perfomance boost gauge, revo tune( can't see that
> Vagcom my transmitter to control windows, no tire lamp anymore since wheel swap, carbon fiber battery cover,
> Haven't updated mods so finally caught up!


 Chilly, love the paintwork in the engine bay. What paint did you use. Also what kind of prep? Just clean and paint? I assuming its a high temp paint?

Thanks man!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

I used oem paint from the dealer and had there body shop shoot it with paint an clear My friend did the same thing for his mark vi and it came out nicer then mine with the metallic in it =(. So far it holds up good I just constantly clean it with soap and water to avoid dirt stains. Here's my friends cover. 









His car is grey lol
Didn't cost us anything we both work for a Cadillac and Nissan dealer so we have a body shop at our disposal


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Chilly, everything looks great...one suggestion though, I also agree that the fog light grill is too busy now with all that chrome. Plastidip all the chrome around the fog lamps, also that way it will match your darker (CF) inserts on the main grill......but all in all fabulous Job! 

Stereo system looks great. At first it looked upside down to me . On
My stock RNS 510 the two round nobs are at bottom...yours are on top..a few days then it will start looking normal again  LOL


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

I wanted to go the oem route but I was impatient so I decided to try this company out. Its really neat and a nice alternative but as I said there are some functions that are buggy while other functions seem great. Main beef I have is the Bluetooth audio quality sucks and I liked the hands free feature and pandora!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

And I do agree with the chrome I don't like it either just haven't tried to modify them yet. I was aiming to carbon fiber the horizontal streaks like the main grille and leave the circles chrome around the dogs


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

*Painted the stock plastic diffuser Glossy White*

Painted my diffuser glossy white today. How does it look? I have also put led drls, blacked out my grille, blacked out my roof, smoked my brake lights, and made my rear logo white. What do you guys think? Still gonna get myself Audi A7 rims 19" and a custom body kit, NOT the R-Line kit. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7910606676 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7910607394 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7910608382


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Retro fitted an MDI for my iPod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what do i need to get this?! i want lol. 

is there a DIY?


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

Please post some pics and review of the nav system as well as what "bugs" it has.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

How many out there got this wheels?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Replaced my foglights and tinted my indicators 









Filtered my new pedals 









Cleaned it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks really good....I like silver :thumbup:


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> How many out there got this wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heres mine.....


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

chillybone said:


> i bought it from audiosources. the system is buggy at the moment because its new from what i understand but it does everything and its plug and play and you keep your factory steering wheel controls so you dont lose anything. gained a nice gps unit also. they send our firmware updates to improve the system few times a month i think. the interface is very basic but looks classy. i can post some pics of the screens later


 
How does this head unit work with the phone options? Specifically the iPhone? Does it integrate well. Can you still click the mic button on the steering wheel and verbally ask to call someone in your contacts list. Does it come with HD Radio as well?


Thanks.


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Black mirror caps, Black grill-plate and some 19" BBS rx-r. Still have to get rid of the negative camber in front and space the rear a bit:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Nav works great. Bluetooth audio is sloppy, customer service is Chinese and I don't speak it so that doesn't help me either lol. iPod menu sucks so the 200 songs for example are all in one folder. Sd card audio is great, auxiliary is great, touch screen response is fast, subwoofer output capable, fm radio works well but others have problems with static, button illumination looks exactly like oem standards, opening screen looks oem, steering wheel functions work 100%, dims with auto lamps, tells you if door is open like the gauge cluster, can't upload phone book from my iPhone yet, the screen is giant and looks super awesome, plug an play also!!!! No cutting just running wires like the antenna and the iPod hook up. Overall for the 570 dollers I paid I am impressed and happy compared to the other units I found I like like this.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Replaced my foglights and tinted my indicators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Best tint job I have seen on the indicators, how did u do that?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> heres mine.....


 U both seem to have the same rims, performance exhaust, and cross drilled rotors!!! What a strange coincidence!  excellent setup!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The personalized plate that I ordered LAST Saturday, still has not arrived !! Not sure how much longer i can wait!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> So with your unitronic S1 and KN, where would you say you are HP wise. About 250?


 I have a VR6 4motion, Unitronic spects their tune at 308hp, 289tq. I haven't dyno it so I really don't know how truthful the numbers are.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I have a VR6 4motion, Unitronic spects their tune at 308hp, 289tq. I haven't dyno it so I really don't know how truthful the numbers are.


 Wow, only 28hp gain?? Isn't the vr6 280 stock?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, only 28hp gain?? Isn't the vr6 280 stock?


 How many engine MOD you have?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Did a VCDS scan this evening after getting this warning on the dash. The reported fault is "00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit". However, the output test shows ALL 3 brake lights (left, right and 3rd) come on when activated. Gremlins in the electrical system? Either way, I guess back to the dealership once again.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, only 28hp gain?? Isn't the vr6 280 stock?


 I doubt even that. Tuning a naturally aspirated car is nothing like tuning a forced induction car. You don't really get any gains. You basically see more throttle response, maybe a little better gas mileage, but that's about it. Not really worth it IMO.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea 28 HP on a na engine from a tune only is pretty darn good


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done, love this!











Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally, B6 Passat door sills, debated n than euro badged trunk )))


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think it will be that high, more like 12/12


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, only 28hp gain?? Isn't the vr6 280 stock?


 Yuuup 280 stock 



airmax1 said:


> How many engine MOD you have?


 nothing else 



FastB7S4 said:


> I doubt even that. Tuning a naturally aspirated car is nothing like tuning a forced induction car. You don't really get any gains. You basically see more throttle response, maybe a little better gas mileage, but that's about it. Not really worth it IMO.


 definitely a better throttle response :laugh: 




AZ_CC said:


> Yea 28 HP on a na engine from a tune only is pretty darn good


 I don't regret it, 28hp for $550 is not bad


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> A couple weeks ago the driver's side door panel was rattling bad (a clip supposedly broke and it was rattling)
> So they ordered a new one from Germany
> After waiting 2 weeks....I dropped off the car to get my driver's side door panel replaced
> 
> ...


 wow 
ask them to replace the other 3 panels  
looks much better...


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I absolutely love those wheels


 Thanks man. I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about the black wheels but I love them. The black still stands out and the lips are sexy lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Got my wheels on:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Outstanding:thumbup:


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

rdm1 said:


> Got my wheels on:


 any info on these wheels? source, model, price?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Thinking about returning the CC to stock and starting a new project. Perhaps AWD will be able to tame a KO4 upgrade and let me do more than spin the wheels through 4th gear.. I'll thinking 400 AWHP Quattro 2012 A4 Avant or 2014 A3 Sedan..,

However, I know I'm really going to miss this..










On the fence really, maybe I'll bite the bullet and attempt the 4-Mo swap out of a EU 2.0 TSI/TDI 4-Mo. 



*Sigh*


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I'll take over as the AWE test guy, so just send me all ur parts


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

rdm1 said:


> Got my wheels on:


 Great choice!


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cpartipilo said:


> any info on these wheels? source, model, price?


 
More info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5807221-New-Wheels!-Mrr-HR9


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Last time I swear lol
My car again vvv










The two things that give me the most trouble 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirkjones (Jul 27, 2012)

*unitronic dsg flash*

I already have stage 2 tuning so today i finally went stage 2 dsg flash. and wow what a difference. i know stage tune gave me 5.8 0-60.. need to retest and see what will i get now


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

*had same warning twice*



de_bklyn said:


> Did a VCDS scan this evening after getting this warning on the dash. The reported fault is "00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit". However, the output test shows ALL 3 brake lights (left, right and 3rd) come on when activated. Gremlins in the electrical system? Either way, I guess back to the dealership once again.


 had same warning twice during auto wash. But they were gone after half hour, didn't find any problem in the external check


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

jiangleo said:


> had same warning twice during auto wash. But they were gone after half hour, didn't find any problem in the external check


 I had the same warning and it happened through the car wash as well. After it came on and off I checked the bulbs and actually had one go out.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dirkjones said:


> I already have stage 2 tuning so today i finally went stage 2 dsg flash. and wow what a difference. i know stage tune gave me 5.8 0-60.. need to retest and see what will i get now


 Interested to see how the dsg flash improves ur launch as well....how much was it and how do u go about getting one??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jiangleo said:


> had same warning twice during auto wash. But they were gone after half hour, didn't find any problem in the external check


 I'll add that to the rest of my reasons on why I don't run mine in an auto car wash


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Led reverse lights....I couldn't stand the dull yellowish stockers


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Led reverse lights....I couldn't stand the dull yellowish stockers


 Nice, please share details....part number, etc, plug and play, no resistors? Any bulb out errors?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dirkjones said:


> I already have stage 2 tuning so today i finally went stage 2 dsg flash. and wow what a difference. i know stage tune gave me 5.8 0-60.. need to retest and see what will i get now


 did you get it done at dealership? or performance shop? expensive? any warranty?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, please share details....part number, etc, plug and play, no resistors? Any bulb out errors?


 bup for the same question...  Link would be helpful too:beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

They're canbus so no error light and they popped right in....I got them from this guy http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957535860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 

He's in Asia but he ships fast I got mine in about a week and a half


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

akipal said:


> wow
> ask them to replace the other 3 panels
> looks much better...


 Honestly, I don't like the "Lux" door panels. 
The lighting doesn't look that great at night either 

I like the new 2013's "brushed aluminum" looking inserts better and waaaay better than the old 2009-2012 CC Sport's painted silver inserts


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New wheels are on the car 
New tires installed 
Hoen Xenon match fog bulbs installed 
Wastegate "anti rattle" clip installed 
AFE Pro Dry S filter installed 
R8 Oil Cap installed 
HPA SHS coilovers installed 

Old wheels for sale: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5811492-FS-18-quot-OEM-Interlagos-Wheels


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

dgarcia211 said:


> I had the same warning and it happened through the car wash as well. After it came on and off I checked the bulbs and actually had one go out.


 At the dealership, they replaced both rear brake light bulbs; no more warnings. I'll do another VCDS scan to confirm all is OK.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> They're canbus so no error light and they popped right in....I got them from this guy http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957535860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> He's in Asia but he ships fast I got mine in about a week and a half


 Thx AZ. For $3.78 it doesn't hurt to try ( ordered a pair)....I'm sure I'll get a bulb out error though, just like with every other bulb upgrade I do. Nothing works on a lux limited trim.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> New wheels are on the car
> New tires installed
> Hoen Xenon match fog bulbs installed
> Wastegate "anti rattle" clip installed
> ...


 Does the clip really work? Is this a fix for the rattle we hear when the turbo spools?

Also in your opinion, how does the AFE compare to the K&N?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thx AZ. For $3.78 it doesn't hurt to try ( ordered a pair)....I'm sure I'll get a bulb out error though, just like with every other bulb upgrade I do. Nothing works on a lux limited trim.


 let us know if you get error on not,ma... I'm thinking about getting those as well.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> let us know if you get error on not,ma... I'm thinking about getting those as well.


 Will do...the Lux Limited CECM is a LED Hater! All other trims are fine.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Honestly, I don't like the "Lux" door panels.
> The lighting doesn't look that great at night either


 is it the same lighting that's in the 12 lux ltd/executive trims? cause I love my ambient door lighting. 



snobrdrdan said:


> New wheels are on the car
> New tires installed
> Hoen Xenon match fog bulbs installed
> Wastegate "anti rattle" clip installed
> ...


 What, no pics? :what:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Will do...the Lux Limited CECM is a LED Hater! All other trims are fine.


 I see, hope it will work on urs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> is it the same lighting that's in the 12 lux ltd/executive trims? cause I love my ambient door lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> What, no pics? :what:


 Yeah, seriously?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Scuffed and installed mirror caps.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Scuffed and installed mirror caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice, can u pls do front, back and side detail close ups. I wan to see how much of an extra layer the cap ads . Thx in advance!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, can u pls do front, back and side detail close ups. I wan to see how much of an extra layer the cap ads . Thx in advance!


 I wouldn't bother. Those caps would not stand out as much on a white car. I say leave them.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

thinking about vanity plate for my urano gray 6spd r line cc: 

model, make related: 

VWCC2OT 
URANOCC 
URANOGR 
4CYLCLS 
NOTACLS 
30KCLS 
NOTBENZ 
R LINE 
RLNE6SPD 
6SPDRLNE 
CCRLINE 
GRAYONE 
GRAYVW 
ELCTRBX -electrical box? 




or i will go with something related to my place of birth. wich is warsaw poland.or some polish word. 

any ideas will be considered


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> I wouldn't bother. Those caps would not stand out as much on a white car. I say leave them.


 Yes Sir! LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> thinking about vanity plate for my urano gray 6spd r line cc:
> 
> model, make related:
> 
> ...


 Oh.... what a decision!!!!! Took me a few months to finally come up with mine...it's due to arrive in the mail anytime now....ok let's look now at your ideas..

1 vote for .... NOTACLS


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, can u pls do front, back and side detail close ups. I wan to see how much of an extra layer the cap ads . Thx in advance!


 Will do, this evening. Overhang is not bad, my only annoyance is that it doesn't cover the inside of the mirror closest to the car. Pic will explain.


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*I didn't do it*

The receptionist in the office downstairs bought herself an '09, White Gold, with about the same mileage, off lease, same dealer... 
Hers has the two tone interior, but she didn't get the exhaust tips, and hers has a 300 higher VIN. 

Mine is the one with jobsite mud and concrete splatters on it :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's one cool receptionist !


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

Went in for my 10K maintenance and had my DSG updated again. The last two times I've been at the dealer there has been updates for it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Does the clip really work? Is this a fix for the rattle we hear when the turbo spools?
> 
> Also in your opinion, how does the AFE compare to the K&N?


 Yeah, supposedly. 
I never heard the rattle, but a guy I know on golfmk6.com was selling it and I snagged it for cheap. 
Doesn't hurt to prevent it, lol 

As for the filters...all the same.....slow as hell on a stock tune. 
Little better/louder than the stock filter though for sure. 
Gotta remember....having had Stage 1 on my old CC and now back to stock....it's a huge downgrade (for me) 



FastB7S4 said:


> is it the same lighting that's in the 12 lux ltd/executive trims? cause I love my ambient door lighting.
> 
> What, no pics? :what:


 I looked at a '13 CC Lux and it had the lighting....and wasn't evenly lit. It was just spots of light....made it look cheap (you knew where the bulbs were....if that makes sense) 

As for pics.....still "dialing in" the coilovers and need to clean the car up. 

Then I will "reveal" the car


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, can u pls do front, back and side detail close ups. I wan to see how much of an extra layer the cap ads . Thx in advance!


 Here ya go. They look much better in person, these pics make them look a little weird...









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Here ya go. They look much better in person, these pics make them look a little weird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nix, appreciate that man, they look great! In the first pic, is there really that much of a gap?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

There is a gap, but I think it looks much worse in the pic. I'll take another in a few hours. If you look at your mirror housing, there is that extra lip sticking out, and this stops where the stock painted one does. It does look very pronounced in the pic. At first I wasn't sure about them, but now I love them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ordered these bulbs for my license plate. As all of you know, I've tried over 10 setups an no LEDs worked without giving me bulb out errors...it got too frustrating. Even with load resistors!

So now I know for a fact that these will work because they are stock specs










They are by no means LEDs, but they are white enough! I already have them on my city lights ( same brand, also hyper white, but different bulb size), here's a before/after:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

nixqik what is your FTG ? do You know measurements by any chance ? 
looks nice and even :thumbup: 
thx


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

wh1te09gti said:


> nixqik what is your FTG ? do You know measurements by any chance ?
> looks nice and even :thumbup:
> thx


 Thanks, I'm on Ksport Control coilovers and it took me a bit to get it level, but I think I'm finally about where I want to be. No rubbing with 12 mm/5mm respectively. I am right at 24 1/2" all the way around.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Spacers from ECS Tuning...... 
7mm up front, 4mm in rear 

No rubbing with 4 passengers & full trunk. 












TM


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> I'll take over as the AWE test guy, so just send me all ur parts


 Bah!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> Bah!


 Aaahhhh come on....ill slap the mods on and take it to the track and get some numbers for their stuff


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

TMCCRline said:


> Spacers from ECS Tuning......
> 7mm up front, 4mm in rear
> 
> No rubbing with 4 passengers & full trunk.
> ...


 Looks good, more pix from further away?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

got to put on my spare tire :banghead: Got it home, checked it with soapy water, tuens out the bead on the inside of the wheel isn't sealing.. Goin over to the shop tomorrow to have them fix it or find out what is causing that problem..


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

njm23 said:


> got to put on my spare tire :banghead: Got it home, checked it with soapy water, tuens out the bead on the inside of the wheel isn't sealing.. Goin over to the shop tomorrow to have them fix it or find out what is causing that problem..


 Need rear spacers


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

rocknrod said:


> Need rear spacers


  I just spit my pesi all over my European car magazine. Thanks for the good laugh :beer:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Tinted my mirror indicators then fitted my new mirror caps.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> Tinted my mirror indicators then fitted my new mirror caps.


 caps look good those the ebay ones?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree with ^^^ those mirror caps look cool :thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got my first CEL. Car was idling between 800 and 1400 RPM. Felt rough. Any thoughts?


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Got my first CEL. Car was idling between 800 and 1400 RPM. Felt rough. Any thoughts?


 It might be cold start mis-fires. How many miles do you have? I was getting them around 60k and had to do a serious valve cleaning to each valve  Keep me posted what it could be!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

G-ReaL said:


> It might be cold start mis-fires. How many miles do you have? I was getting them around 60k and had to do a serious valve cleaning to each valve  Keep me posted what it could be!











:thumbup:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

G-ReaL said:


> It might be cold start mis-fires. How many miles do you have? I was getting them around 60k and had to do a serious valve cleaning to each valve  Keep me posted what it could be!


 I'm right around 64K.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> There is a gap, but I think it looks much worse in the pic. I'll take another in a few hours. If you look at your mirror housing, there is that extra lip sticking out, and this stops where the stock painted one does. It does look very pronounced in the pic. At first I wasn't sure about them, but now I love them.


 I saw a black New Beetle the other morning and it had silver mirror caps (Fender Edition, maybe?) and the mirror shape looked pretty much the same as the CC's. 

Might be a good OEM alternative to stick-on caps for anyone concerned about gaps.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

*Front License Mount*

I didn't want to drill holes in my front bumper cover so I installed the hide-a-way license plate mount. Easy enough to install I guess. 
I wanted to order the USMillWorks mount in a bad way, but they don't make em for the 09.  








*You can see I couldn't get it any closer:* Without rubbing paint and I didnt want to do that. 








And the here it is with the license slide under, still sticks out but it's better than a sharp stick in the eye


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Went for a drive out. 

Almost broke 60mpg much better than my old petrol B6 Passat.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Keep smugging that tdi i'm jealous


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

took a video 

http://youtu.be/eOyL-cgv4Xw


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Curbed Wheel  need find place that could fix it cheap


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

10CC said:


> I saw a black New Beetle the other morning and it had silver mirror caps (Fender Edition, maybe?) and the mirror shape looked pretty much the same as the CC's.
> 
> Might be a good OEM alternative to stick-on caps for anyone concerned about gaps.


I think you are right. Look the same for sure. Anyone have an idea what these OEM caps would cost?


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

dipped the wheels of my v6 black 



Lowering is necessary...30mm


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I love the way Interlaggos ( I think I spelled it right) look....are they plastidipped?


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep. Plastidipp


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Reinstalled front bumper with my new black painted lip :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Added a little bit of Dynomat to the truck. I'm shocked in the sound difference from my 10" sub and almost no trunk rattle.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks good :thumbup:....I'm leery to put my system in for fear of things starting to rattle that weren't before


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I lowered it today on H&R sport springs. Rides nice.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks awesome, I can't wait to see it in person....now change ur Sig :beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I lowered it today on H&R sport springs. Rides nice.


Hey look he can post reverse rake in here. Congrats.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Hey look he can post reverse rake in here. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Sounds like I wanna buy a C-class mercedes boy is in here trying to get attention again. Car looks great no rake. Now kindly F off


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Doesn't look like any reverse rake to me


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sounds like I wanna buy a C-class mercedes boy is in here trying to get attention again. Car looks great no rake. Now kindly F off


All good things come with time. As will your reverse rake. 
Wasting money on a C class is like buying springs that sag backwards for a cc?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> All good things come with time. As will your reverse rake.
> Wasting money on a C class is like buying springs that sag backwards for a cc?


OMG, give it a rest already. No one here cares what you think. Yes, slammed CCs look nice, but not everyone wants to spend thousands of dollars on bags/air management and destroy the value of their cars and the comfort of their rides. Not everyone wants to waste money on coilovers either. Most of here are 30+ and are done with spending/wasting all our money on car mods. We just want to make our cars look a little nicer. Don't judge peoples decisions when you don't know their finances. Maybe springs are all they can afford? We work with what we have. Whatever the reason, it's their own.

And you should look at yourself before bashing other's cars. Yours isn't even in the top 20 of nicest CCs on here.  So please do us a favor and go be the sh*t elsewhere. :wave:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> OMG, give it a rest already. No one here cares what you think. Yes, slammed CCs look nice, but not everyone wants to spend thousands of dollars on bags/air management and destroy the value of their cars and the comfort of their rides. Not everyone wants to waste money on coilovers either. Most of here are 30+ and are done with spending/wasting all our money on car mods. We just want to make our cars look a little nicer. Don't judge peoples decisions when you don't know their finances. Maybe springs are all they can afford? We work with what we have. Whatever the reason, it's their own.
> 
> And you should look at yourself before bashing other's cars. Yours isn't even in the top 20 of nicest CCs on here.  So please do us a favor and go be the sh*t elsewhere. :wave:


X2 - but his CC isn't even nice, too bad a train wasn't coming when he got hung up on the train tracks.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> OMG, give it a rest already. No one here cares what you think. Yes, slammed CCs look nice, but not everyone wants to spend thousands of dollars on bags/air management and destroy the value of their cars and the comfort of their rides. Not everyone wants to waste money on coilovers either. Most of here are 30+ and are done with spending/wasting all our money on car mods. We just want to make our cars look a little nicer. Don't judge peoples decisions when you don't know their finances. Maybe springs are all they can afford? We work with what we have. Whatever the reason, it's their own.
> 
> And you should look at yourself before bashing other's cars. Yours isn't even in the top 20 of nicest CCs on here.  So please do us a favor and go be the sh*t elsewhere. :wave:


X3... I'm not usually one to put two cents in on forums but ****... I'm tired of getting on every thread on here and seeing "bthasht" talking crap. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

CC my CC








Winter shoes

I'm on h&r coils


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> OMG, give it a rest already. No one here cares what you think. Yes, slammed CCs look nice, but not everyone wants to spend thousands of dollars on bags/air management and destroy the value of their cars and the comfort of their rides. Not everyone wants to waste money on coilovers either. Most of here are 30+ and are done with spending/wasting all our money on car mods. We just want to make our cars look a little nicer. Don't judge peoples decisions when you don't know their finances. Maybe springs are all they can afford? We work with what we have. Whatever the reason, it's their own.
> 
> And you should look at yourself before bashing other's cars. Yours isn't even in the top 20 of nicest CCs on here.  So please do us a favor and go be the sh*t elsewhere. :wave:


X2, well said. The world is full of different tastes and preferences...we are not here to bash other people's cars. At times we may leave recommendations, but again that's our opinion and view. It may piss people off or make them happy..it's all good. No CC Is perfect, but we try out best to make them that way. I can easily take a vaca day and throw bags on tomorrow, but I opted for Eibachs. I wanted the comfy ride and didn't want to kill my car especially it's trunk space with hydraulics. If you like bags and it's a show car then more power to you. Mine is a daily driver. We all have different uses. We are all professional people on here and should act as so. I respect all the mods people do as I expect the same from them....EVEN IF, it's a mod I would never do! Cheers!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> OMG, give it a rest already. No one here cares what you think. Yes, slammed CCs look nice, but not everyone wants to spend thousands of dollars on bags/air management and destroy the value of their cars and the comfort of their rides. Not everyone wants to waste money on coilovers either. Most of here are 30+ and are done with spending/wasting all our money on car mods. We just want to make our cars look a little nicer. Don't judge peoples decisions when you don't know their finances. Maybe springs are all they can afford? We work with what we have. Whatever the reason, it's their own.
> 
> And you should look at yourself before bashing other's cars. Yours isn't even in the top 20 of nicest CCs on here.  So please do us a favor and go be the sh*t elsewhere. :wave:


x4


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

You guys are right. I bash him like a kid because he bashed me. Mine is not gorgeous i know that and don't claim it to be. Not one have i said mine is better. I like it low, some don't. I followed his post because he followed one of mine. I'm that guy that speaks truth. Do you its your car. I will give my opinion because it is a public forum and that's why you post correct? 
I get bashed for slamming my car and hating bright ass hids? Tine for a little pay back that's all. I'll stop 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> You guys are right.
> ...
> I'll stop


Stuff in between was unnecessary.
--

Anyway, ordered side sill plates and chrome tipped mirror/window switches. Still not sure why only only the passenger side of my car came with chrome tipped switches.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ You must have one of those uber dope cc's than right? You may have changed my mind.

Edit: you have a Plasti dipped grille. That explains it to me.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks great, I can't wait to get my parts in and start the project.


dj_cronic_metal said:


> I lowered it today on H&R sport springs. Rides nice...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Installed my Q7's today... :banghead: no lowering springs yet tho


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Accident =(










Was at a stop sign and a guy was Turning so I went and he kept going straight. Why turn a blinker on and not use it =0

No ticket but my fault nonetheless


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

chillybone said:


> Was at a stop sign and a guy was Turning so I went and he kept going straight. Why turn a blinker on and not use it =0
> 
> No ticket but my fault nonetheless


Damn that sucks. Sorry to hear. My wife always yells at me about that too. She says you can't trust them to turn even if they have their blinkers on. I guess she's right. :facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Accident =(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, very sorry, and very hard to look at that pic. Yeah, I never ever trust anyone's blinker...after having a few close calls myself, I've learned my lesson. Good luck with the fix!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Accident =(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhh.. that hurts  sorry abt it, hope u fix it fast man!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

got hit in the wheel also but no damage i cant believe it. got lucky there
the korean led light though is cracked at the top.

had the car sent to a body shop right away


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ You must have one of those uber dope cc's than right? You may have changed my mind.
> 
> Edit: you have a Plasti dipped grille. That explains it to me.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Why do you keep posting B.S.? Your CC is über LAME and your comments are worse. My guess is that you're a closet sociopath with nothing better to do!


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

To be fair, I am also saving up for a set of black Breyton GTS-AVs, so I clearly fit into his imaginary group of heathens who befoul the world by going black on black:








I'm also going to be lowered on springs because the slammed look is not for me. What can I say, I have terrible taste. :laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Dont mind black on black at all. Do mind plasti dip. Seems how you address me I address you... Saving for Breyton wheels really? 




R0bL0gic said:


> Why do you keep posting B.S.? Your CC is über LAME and your comments are worse. My guess is that you're a closet sociopath with nothing better to do!


Mine is lame...so im thinking of plasti dipping my grille, and throwing on some vmr wheels. Then maybe I'll raise it up an inch or so. Then maybe if I get baller money I'll buy some HIDs.:thumbup:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Leave the arguing/bickering OUT of here as of this post please.
I will remove further posts with no notice.

This is the CC forum, not mk3. Kindly act like adults please. 

Thanks, :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nater said:


> Leave the arguing/bickering OUT of here as of this post please.
> I will remove further posts with no notice.
> 
> This is the CC forum, not mk3. Kindly act like adults please.
> ...


:thumbup:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

nater said:


> Leave the arguing/bickering OUT of here as of this post please.
> I will remove further posts with no notice.
> 
> This is the CC forum, not mk3. Kindly act like adults please.
> ...


:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

nater said:


> Leave the arguing/bickering OUT of here as of this post please.
> I will remove further posts with no notice.
> 
> This is the CC forum, not mk3. Kindly act like adults please.
> ...


:laugh: finally...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally my wait is over.......here is the new plate


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

......Ummmmmm, :facepalm: check your PM.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Used my butt warming seats this morning. Forgot how nice they feel.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Funny post 


Sent from my ABC 80 using Dos 1.0


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Dont mind black on black at all. Do mind plasti dip. Seems how you address me I address you... Saving for Breyton wheels really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wheels cost more than your car, and I'm on coils dick bag! btw, good job on using the search feature. :thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

nater said:


> Leave the arguing/bickering OUT of here as of this post please.
> I will remove further posts with no notice.
> 
> This is the CC forum, not mk3. Kindly act like adults please.
> ...


This forum is getting so ridiculous. Thanks for stepping in.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> This forum is getting so ridiculous. Thanks for stepping in.


X2, agreed. I'm a few posts away from unsubscribing. I deal with enough jibber jabber from my two kids..this is the last place I expect to be bombarded with more of it!!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

R0bL0gic said:


> My wheels cost more than your car, and I'm on coils dick bag! btw, good job on using the search feature. :thumbup:


Pmed to keep thread clean, but no way.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Pmed to keep thread clean, but no way.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Just keep your comments to yourself. Thanks


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ok so to get things back on track....I finally washed my car after two weeks, a trip to Vegas and a handful of storms....gosh did it need it bad, now its back to looking purty LOL


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

R-Line Pedals installed.......












..... and detailed












TM


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys,
I'm going to be very clear here....

If you guys don't ALL clean this up I'll start locking every thread that I see shenanigans in. Users will get infractions, after a certain amount I will refer you to admins for possible ban.
Some bans are temporary and others are permanent.

Don't force my hand to be a moderator/dictator on this forum...it will negatively affect all of you.
I've been down this road in other forums and it never ends well.

There are at least 2 users in this thread right now that are creating issues.

Check your baggage before you post please. 
Sorry, not trying to get all up in your stuff guys but you've forced my hand. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> R-Line Pedals installed.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TM, looks beautiful!!! I'm still trying to figure out my dead pedal. I have the VW sport aluminum pedals. They don't make a dead pedal for it. With the r-line pedals they do. I'm gonna attempt to install a Mk5 GTI pedal and somehow extend the connection, since the stock CC dead peal is wider....yours looks great!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> TM, looks beautiful!!! I'm still trying to figure out my dead pedal. I have the VW sport aluminum pedals. They don't make a dead pedal for it. With the r-line pedals they do. I'm gonna attempt to install a Mk5 GTI pedal and somehow extend the connection, since the stock CC dead peal is wider....yours looks great!



Thanks, KOWCC.......

Here's a link to the EBAY site with some more options:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Car-Truck-P...2 Volkswagen CC pedals&_trksid=p2050890.m1602

My dead pedal fit perfectly!

TM


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Installed the white insert in the emblem. Looks cool IMO


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

White insert looks good :thumbup:....where'd you get it from and if u have a link that'd be appreciated


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

deautokey.com

he is on the forums. Look a few links down and you'll see his post.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> R-Line Pedals installed.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very random question here, but how do these feel bare footed? I drive bare foot or in socks alot on distance rides. Do they have like raised bumps or flat silver with holes?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> deautokey.com
> 
> he is on the forums. Look a few links down and you'll see his post.


Cool Thx


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I lowered it today on H&R sport springs. Rides nice.


Great wheels! Which one are these?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

haroldv said:


> Great wheels! Which one are these?


OEM Mallory 18s - standard on US spec R-line


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Made an appointment for an oil change, and to have the techs try and diagnose a windshield wiper issue I've been having. :banghead: My passenger side wiper moves up about an inch everytime I turn off my car, and it moves back down to it's "normal" position after I start the car and start to drive. Don't know if this is something that others have experienced, but I couldn't find anything when searching for it online. More on this next week after I drop the car off at the dealer.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Made an appointment for an oil change, and to have the techs try and diagnose a windshield wiper issue I've been having. :banghead: My passenger side wiper moves up about an inch everytime I turn off my car, and it moves back down to it's "normal" position after I start the car and start to drive. Don't know if this is something that others have experienced, but I couldn't find anything when searching for it online. More on this next week after I drop the car off at the dealer.


Not 100% sure, but I think this is normal. I think it's to limit wear on the blade? Alternates the way it is bent so it's not constantly at rest the same way all the time?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Made an appointment for an oil change, and to have the techs try and diagnose a windshield wiper issue I've been having. :banghead: My passenger side wiper moves up about an inch everytime I turn off my car, and it moves back down to it's "normal" position after I start the car and start to drive. Don't know if this is something that others have experienced, but I couldn't find anything when searching for it online. More on this next week after I drop the car off at the dealer.


It normal... All cc's do that.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think this is normal. I think it's to limit wear on the blade? Alternates the way it is bent so it's not constantly at rest the same way all the time?


That's exactly what it's doing. Perfectly normal feature.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Installed the white insert in the emblem. Looks cool IMO


looks very nice,man.. how is the fitment? perfect? could make closer picture of emblem?
wonder if he could do Iron Grey, cz non on his web....


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think this is normal. I think it's to limit wear on the blade? Alternates the way it is bent so it's not constantly at rest the same way all the time?





R-line said:


> It normal... All cc's do that.





baye said:


> That's exactly what it's doing. Perfectly normal feature.


Thanks guys! :thumbup: I gues my next question would be why only the passenger side wiper moves? If it were to limit wear wouldn't both sides do it?


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

VAG-COM'd my car today. Windows go up and down with key fob and drl's stay on with turn signal


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That 713 Drank said:


> VAG-COM'd my car today. Windows go up and down with key fob and drl's stay on with turn signal


Nice, I've done pretty much everything possible with VAG, but would love to know if anyone has figured out how to keep the convenience bulbs functioning (side lights that turn on at lower speeds when you turn the wheel or signal) while the fogs are on .


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Installed clip-on pedals. If only they made clip-on dead pedals.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Installed clip-on pedals. If only they made clip-on dead pedals.


looks good!! where did you get it? need to screw or just 100% clip on?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Installed clip-on pedals. If only they made clip-on dead pedals.


I have an idea for the dead pedal, I will PM you the link. I'm trying to do the same for my dead pedal


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

amouse said:


> looks good!! where did you get it? need to screw or just 100% clip on?



Got it on Ebay for $50. No need to screw anything. The fitment took less than a minute. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuel-Brake-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Got it on Ebay for $50. No need to screw anything. The fitment took less than a minute. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuel-Brake-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Even the gas pedal is clip on, wow they look 100% OEM. Mine Required the full removal of the old gas pedal


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> looks very nice,man.. how is the fitment? perfect? could make closer picture of emblem?
> wonder if he could do Iron Grey, cz non on his web....


Here is a closer picture I had.

Fitment was great.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Here is a closer picture I had.
> 
> Fitment was great.


Looks absolutely great!!


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Looks absolutely great!!


I was going to go red at first but I am VERy happy with the white!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

very nice, man! loving it... I need to ask them if they can get Iron Gray


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Here is a closer picture I had.
> 
> Fitment was great.





KOWCC said:


> Looks absolutely great!!


^x2 I hope they have it in black oak brown


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just found out that my CEL is related to 2 things. They are saying there is a part in the manifold that spins??and is not spinning, which is giving me bad fuel/air mix. And fuel pump is going bad. They want $1025 to fix it. It's times like these that I really hate cars. Not to mention my warranty is out by 4K.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> very nice, man! loving it... I need to ask them if they can get Iron Gray


Iron Gray would look nice but I prefer chrome.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Iron Gray would look nice but I prefer chrome.



Ur tags are expired LOL....jk the badge looks good I like it


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Ur tags are expired LOL....jk the badge looks good I like it


Good Grief!! Said Charley Brown.

I guess it's time to start thinking about a license plate purchase.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Iron Gray would look nice but I prefer chrome.


I think we all know you prefer chrome, David. haha 

I thought all VR6s had dual exhaust? :what:


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Got it on Ebay for $50. No need to screw anything. The fitment took less than a minute. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuel-Brake-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


ran out of stock =( does it gets alot thicker on the pedal?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> I think we all know you prefer chrome, David. haha
> 
> I thought all VR6s had dual exhaust? :what:



Only the 4 Motion has duals, sorry to say.

I would love to have great big CHROME pipes on each side.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

amouse said:


> ran out of stock =( does it gets alot thicker on the pedal?


Sorry to hear they are out of stock. Keep looking after a few days, might be back in stock again.

For the brake pedal, you have to take off the stock plastic one, the clip-ons just fit like the plastic ones. 

The gas pedal one needs to be clipped-on to the stock plastic pedal (meaning you don't remove anything). I assume it makes the pedal half a centimeter thicker. I really can't tell the difference when I am driving 

Now if only I could find the chrome ring that goes around the light switch.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Iron Gray would look nice but I prefer chrome.



looks great man, but I'm not big fan of chrome


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Sorry to hear they are out of stock. Keep looking after a few days, might be back in stock again.
> 
> For the brake pedal, you have to take off the stock plastic one, the clip-ons just fit like the plastic ones.
> 
> ...


Chrome ring is from a German seller. It's on the German eBay. Someone has already contacted him and we had a pool of people who were willing to order and we all split the shipping fees. We were also going to order the headrest button rings as well. Not sure where all that ended up. Need to look back a few pages on this thread


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

getting ready to do some wrenching konis are going in this weekend.
new top mounts as well.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> getting ready to do some wrenching konis are going in this weekend.
> new top mounts as well.


Nice!!....GL and be sure and post up pics when done....I'm getting lowered as well this wknd :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice!!....GL and be sure and post up pics when done....I'm getting lowered as well this wknd :beer:


Congrats AZ...it's about time!! LOL. That black beauty is going to look sick dropped!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Congrats AZ...it's about time!! LOL. That black beauty is going to look sick dropped!


Thx and I know I'm soo super excited....this will be my first vehicle lowered ever, so I just hope everything goes well....I'm prolly not gonna be able to sleep tonight LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx and I know I'm soo super excited....this will be my first vehicle lowered ever, so I just hope everything goes well....I'm prolly not gonna be able to sleep tonight LOL


Hahahaaaa...no sleep. I know the exact feeling. I've literally sat outside a few times waiting for FedEx...tracking him on my iPhone!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hahahaaaa...no sleep. I know the exact feeling. I've literally sat outside a few times waiting for FedEx...tracking him on my iPhone!


:laugh::screwy::laugh:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm doing the exact same thing waiting on my wheels. Darn tracking number says the same thing every 10 minutes (lol). "Next scheduled tracking update: September 14, 2012"


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my new license plate frame in today....never been big on them but I had to get this one cuz no one ever knows what the car is, plus its black lol

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, plus its really bright out


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hey AZ  did you black out your chrome trim? or it looks like on the picture?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hey AZ  did you black out your chrome trim? or it looks like on the picture?


Yup Chrome trim is black


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Had a passenger side xenon for awhile I
Bought from a buddy of mine with ballasts and bulbs. Only needed the driver side and the kufatec harness........
Once my car comes back from the
Body shop and I get back to normal here......


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Had a passenger side xenon for awhile I
> Bought from a buddy of mine with ballasts and bulbs. Only needed the driver side and the kufatec harness........
> Once my car comes back from the
> Body shop and I get back to normal here......


so u have different headlight on ur car as of now?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got in the car yday, and bulb error msge came out....

DIY for today:

get bulb for the rear brake lights and fix the issue  

is it PITA, guys?

P.S. Car is under the warranty, maybe dealer will fix the problem?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Test fitting a used front lip....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> so u have different headlight on ur car as of now?


Not installed yet. Waiting to get my car back from the accident I had then going to install them right away. But I'm not seeing my car for another 6 days =(


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

looks good... just need color match it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Not installed yet. Waiting to get my car back from the accident I had then going to install them right away. But I'm not seeing my car for another 6 days =(


Sucks.. hope they do outstanding job!!! Cant wait to see the pictures from conversion!


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

did a complete fluid change on the car- engine,coolant, tranny, brakes, haladex.

then got some goodies KW coils street sports and a set of H&R sway bars front and rear


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

volks76 said:


> did a complete fluid change on the car- engine,coolant, tranny, brakes, haladex.
> 
> then got some goodies KW coils street sports and a set of H&R sway bars front and rear


How bad was the haldex service....gotta do mine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Installed clear marker lights and 2012 Version E RCD 510 in my 09 VR6 Sport. Can someone instruct me on how to upload pics?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Before/after:









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Glossy black inserts?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Glossy black inserts?


Yep, got tired of the emblem always looking dirty inside, cleans it up nicely.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Took me a little to notice what u did, but I did notice immediately there was something "very clean" going on. You can now see a reflection in the black. Very nice classy touch!


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> Before/after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get the inserts?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

VwCCRLine said:


> Where did u get the inserts?


deAutokey, its an active thread, probably hovering some where close to this one...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Before/after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont' really see a difference?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BSH mount went in and got my brake light fixed under the warranty @ dealership  n got quite a few complements from Sales and Service guys abt my tails.... Happy 


I:heart:VW of Mt.Prospect


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup Chrome trim is black


sexy! was it done on the car?  what kind of paint you used?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> sexy! was it done on the car?  what kind of paint you used?


Thx bro....I did it my self with krylon gloss black spray paint and A LOT of taping off LOL

LOWERED!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Congraaaaaaaaats. Looks perfect now!!!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Got in the car yday, and bulb error msge came out....
> 
> DIY for today:
> 
> ...


Not entirely sure about this, but I think VW will only warrant bulbs for 12 months.

Never the less, spring for the Sylvania Ultras. They will last much longer than the VW junk.

The bulbs are easy to change.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I dont' really see a difference?


It appears that the inserts are dark blue to match the body paint.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Gentlemen- you are all going to love this. FINALLY found the aluminum ring that goes around the headlight switch on the "US" eBay. Although its a British seller, still it's on the US eBay and we can easily purchase....as opposed to those of u who have also seen it on eBay.de (germany). It's about $19 shipped. Ordered mine today. Talked back and forth with the seller, and he is a very very stand up guy. I recommend that you buy from him, or you can wait till I get mine first. The diameter of the grove around the light switch measures 63mm and this is the proper size. Here is a link:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300631570866

The ring is a push in fitting type. Here is a picture of the profile


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Awesome pic ^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Not entirely sure about this, but I think VW will only warrant bulbs for 12 months.
> 
> Never the less, spring for the Sylvania Ultras. They will last much longer than the VW junk.
> 
> The bulbs are easy to change.


Well there is a little story to it. I was going to get carwash (cz they do great job for me) and forgot to stop by the autozone to get the bulb... So, I decied to get it frm dealer. Pulled up, saw a friendly face, asked for wash, bulb and quote for Torque Mnt. Guy told me to go get the bulb frm pats n just tip mechanic for Mnt. Paid for bulb (got discount 71 cent lol), was walking out n Service guy who takes care of APR, asked what I paid for, I explained the situation ,he said it supposed be cover w warranty.. lol.. so i got my 4.36 back + Mnt installed($20 tip) + Wash by the Sales guy cz porters were busy  oh well and dibs for R-Line tails by April whn guys lease is due 

Great experince!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Gentlemen- you are all going to love this. FINALLY found the aluminum ring that goes around the headlight switch on the "US" eBay. Although its a British seller, still it's on the US eBay and we can easily purchase....as opposed to those of u who have also seen it on eBay.de (germany). It's about $19 shipped. Ordered mine today. Talked back and forth with the seller, and he is a very very stand up guy. I recommend that you buy from him, or you can wait till I get mine first. The diameter of the grove around the light switch measures 63mm and this is the proper size. Here is a link:
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300631570866
> 
> The ring is a push in fitting type. Here is a picture of the profile


let me know hows quality n fitment after you get it, bro!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I dont' really see a difference?


You sound like my wife. It is minor, but i get tired of the empty space in the emblem looking gray or dirty. This fixes that, looks cleaner for sure, and only cost $8.99 and 5 minutes if my time. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> You sound like my wife. It is minor, but i get tired of the empty space in the emblem looking gray or dirty. This fixes that, looks cleaner for sure, and only cost $8.99 and 5 minutes if my time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


uh please don't take it out of context. I literally can't see the difference? I've looked at it several times and although i'm sure its' different in person i'm having trouble seeing it online.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> uh please don't take it out of context. I literally can't see the difference?


No, I'm just messing, my wife says that no matter what i try to show her on the car. Today, it was actually true!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> uh please don't take it out of context. I literally can't see the difference? I've looked at it several times and although i'm sure its' different in person i'm having trouble seeing it online.


The one on the right side has a polished background. Definitely makes it look cleaner. Actually, they both look dark blue to me but probably just a reflection or the way the camera exposed the pic.


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Our old username Eddie Designs has come back with an official name now, Good Hills. Shop is in the near future.  On another bright not we got our bagged CC back from the dealership today after a month of repairs. Cylinder head got replaced with all new. $4798 in parts/labor.  She sounds brand new and runs great. Thank you Gunther VW of Buford for your awesome work and skills. From now on we are not going to go to any other dealerships other than Gunther. :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Installed the passenger side scuff plate that has been sitting in the garage for a couple weeks.


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx bro....I did it my self with krylon gloss black spray paint and A LOT of taping off LOL
> 
> LOWERED!!!!


Should black the chrome on the windows . Just blacked the chrome on my cars a last week.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

hvan813 said:


> Should black the chrome on the windows . Just blacked the chrome on my cars a last week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Yea I know!!! LOL....I want to and I will in the future when I get the "drive" to tape it up and spray it....u should post up pics of urs up:beer:


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Taping took forever. Just taped the outside and let the windows alone. Decided to scrub the windows instead  
Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh and I ordered my white inserts for trunk emblem then turning the emblem black. Should look cleaner that way.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

hvan813 said:


> Taping took forever. Just taped the outside and let the windows alone. Decided to scrub the windows instead
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Nice that looks really good....did u paint or plastidip?

And yea I have a rear white emblem insert on the way as well....I want to do the emblem itself but don't know how to take it off


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Brake Light Bulb out again  ... this time left side... wow... 2 bulbs in 72 hours...! Going to call dealership again....


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Added AU102 20x8.5 235/35/20 et33


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Look nice man!! 


I just ordered Eibachs  Excited


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm on H&R's


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

U like them?
I have read so many threads and decided to go with Pro Kit....
Ur car looks great on them, but kind of hard to see the gaps on the picture.. black car, black tires..hehe...no gap


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I had the ProKit on my 2011 Camaro that I just got rid of. I like the H&R'S better. Love the euro rake and the ride is better IMO.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bought some wheels from a fellow member, got them on today 










Pro-kit come spring time :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mjd0147 said:


> Bought some wheels from a fellow member, got them on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great, love the wheels!  I was planning to get it by spring too, but snaped n ordered today!!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Installed DRL LED`s from eBay yesterday


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

In the video are they only blinking twice then going back to white, or are u just not holding down the switch long enough? They look fantastic! How hard is the wiring? Any error codes on the dash? Thanks!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Ampiler said:


> Installed DRL LED`s from eBay yesterday


Are those the Osram ones?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-2012-O...Parts_Accessories&hash=item257516e6fd&vxp=mtr


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Installed DRL LED`s from eBay yesterday
> 
> 
> Im looking for drls too, but the ones from Korea are too expenisve - $400
> ...


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

peterek said:


> Ampiler said:
> 
> 
> > Installed DRL LED`s from eBay yesterday
> ...


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought them from this store : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=221122818589

the wiring is really easy, just plug the turn connector and wire one +12v from the park light bulb. (this is what i done), the DRL light (white) is automatically switched off when i use the turn indicator, and it dim up to full light again after (no coding needed) 

Not a single fault code  on the video i had the lights turned to park light and i used the key to unlock the car for the turnsignals to light them up 

Sorry for the bad English guys..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed LPlates LEDs...3 min thing, no error msge..happy.. cant wait to see them at night.

:beer:Big thanks to KWOCC for the hookup n quick shipping :beer:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Are those the Osram ones?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-2012-O...Parts_Accessories&hash=item257516e6fd&vxp=mtr


Nope these are clear, no orange in them


----------



## hconn71 (Sep 18, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Added AU102 20x8.5 235/35/20 et33


You said you used h&r springs? Ive been looking for them, is it the same part number for the 2012 models? because I can't find a part number up to 2013 for any lowering springs.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Ampiler said:


> I bought them from this store : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=221122818589
> 
> the wiring is really easy, just plug the turn connector and wire one +12v from the park light bulb. (this is what i done), the DRL light (white) is automatically switched off when i use the turn indicator, and it dim up to full light again after (no coding needed)
> 
> ...


So these require no vagcom coding whatsoever? Is the install similar to the one from Achtuning Korea? (http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj115/AchKorPic/Misc Parts/ledcapsule/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ36) If the installation is not too difficult it may be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Installed LPlates LEDs...3 min thing, no error msge..happy.. cant wait to see them at night.
> 
> :beer:Big thanks to KWOCC for the hookup n quick shipping :beer:


Very happy they worked out for you bro, enjoy!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

baye said:


> So these require no vagcom coding whatsoever? Is the install similar to the one from Achtuning Korea? (http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj115/AchKorPic/Misc Parts/ledcapsule/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ36) If the installation is not too difficult it may be a worthwhile upgrade.


No coding at all.. just have to wire one cable to +12v somewhere and the turn signal plug/connector which already are there. The DRL`s gets ground from the turn signal cable. And the whole thing depends on how you want it actually..  

I wired it to the park lights, so when i have the park lights on the DRL`s will light up.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> looks great, love the wheels!  I was planning to get it by spring too, but snaped n ordered today!!


thanks!

I'm hoping to save myself the money and get them for Christmas! haha :thumbup:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

hconn71 said:


> You said you used h&r springs? Ive been looking for them, is it the same part number for the 2012 models? because I can't find a part number up to 2013 for any lowering springs.


Used the springs for a 12 since the 13 is just a cosmetic update.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Fixed the front ride height to match the back....now its all 25 1/4" GTF


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Put on a set of H&R springs this weekend.
Dropped nice. Mine could have been dropped more but I'm hoping they will settle more.:thumbup:
What did you do to get the front lower?


AZ_CC said:


> Fixed the front ride height to match the back....now its all 25 1/4" GTF


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Fixed the front ride height to match the back....now its all 25 1/4" GTF


awesome job! looks dope


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> Put on a set of H&R springs this weekend.
> Dropped nice. Mine could have been dropped more but I'm hoping they will settle more.:thumbup:
> What did you do to get the front lower?


Sweet u gotta post up some pics of ur ride ic:....I have adjustable coils so I had them evened out once they settled cuz the front was a little too high




Stero1D said:


> awesome job! looks dope


Thx bro :beer:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Washed the car and got the tire glue off of the new set.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Plate LED (Thnx to KWOCC, again)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow does that look good and very unique!!


----------



## Tommy Gunz (Sep 19, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wow does that look good and very unique!!


Just a question here, what is the point of making your license plate stand out like a sore thumb at night?

TG


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Plate LED (Thnx to KWOCC, again)


Those look great....sweet pic also :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Tommy Gunz said:


> Just a question here, what is the point of making your license plate stand out like a sore thumb at night?
> 
> TG


It's just for looks, all to make the car look better....shouldn't be that big of a deal unless ur hiding something or are a habitual speeder and just want to blend in....Idk about the rest of yall but I like to stick out and be different


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Tommy Gunz said:


> Just a question here, what is the point of making your license plate stand out like a sore thumb at night?
> 
> TG


Here is another perspective. By the way, I do not have LED license plate lighting but can see an advantage that hasn't been mentioned.

If one lives in a very rural area, which you don't but I do, the extra lighting from the license plate can provide more rear end lighting to warn other drivers of your presence.

I have seen several vehicles where I live on the Interstate with the LED license plate lighting and they definitely stand out, giving them a huge safety advantage, imho.

If it looks cool also, good for them. Afterall, isn't the modding of our vehicles to achieve personalization a good thing?

Or, perhaps you are someone who prefers not to use your imagination. So be it, that is your choice.  

I enjoy seeing creativity, whether I agree with it or not. It may not be my taste, but never the less. God made us individuals and as a result, we can all enjoy each others ideas as long as those ideas are not creating a danger or inconvenience to others.

Vive la modding.:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wow does that look good and very unique!!


yeah, man it looks great..i love it..and not very bright.... very nice....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

@AZ, thank much you sir  

@Tommy, if you dont like it, you dont have to do it..thank you for the comment thou...
and i think it looks cool and much better than the stock dim light...

@David, thats true....everybody is different n likes different stuff...modding lets us express ourselves and care less waht others think, cz itsnt their car..! 



+1 to Viva La Modding... Amen


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Ampiler said:


> Installed DRL LED`s from eBay yesterday


Do they come with the inner clear piece?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't see any sore thumbs here... These bulbs have three SMD LEDs each. You're referring to the complete housing kit conversion which have 18 LEDs on each side for a total of 36, as in the below pic. Unfortunately those threw a code for me and I had to remove. IMO its all about matching the rear tail color to the front HID headlight color... It completes the overall look

It comes stock on the 2013s now!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> @AZ, thank much you sir
> 
> @Tommy, if you dont like it, you dont have to do it..thank you for the comment thou...
> and i think it looks cool and much better than the stock dim light...
> ...


 Stero, aside from the fact that the plate lighting looks absolutely great, there is just something about that picture overall that looks stunning in my opinion...it catches just the right amount of exterior ambient lighting....maybe it's the orange street lights combined with the color of your car....all in all, I'm really attracted to that pic!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hconn71 said:


> You said you used h&r springs? Ive been looking for them, is it the same part number for the 2012 models? because I can't find a part number up to 2013 for any lowering springs.


 Any suspension mods for the 2009-2012 CC will still fit the 2013 :thumbup: 

So when you search, just use the previous years


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Frankly I'm surprised that no one out there, vendor wise, has included the 13 or even made some exclusive mods for the 13 yet.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Frankly I'm surprised that no one out there, vendor wise, has included the 13 or even made some exclusive mods for the 13 yet.


 That's because basically almost everything for the 09-12 should work for the 13 other than front/rear exterior or lighting mods. And as far as vendors making stuff for the CC in general, you have to think about demographics of CC owners. Only a tiny percentage of CC owners mod their cars, so the possibility for them to sell large quantities of CC parts is slim.


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

NICE ! What spings / shocks are you using?


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

mike12v said:


> NICE ! What spings / shocks are you using?


 Springs* sorry


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stero, aside from the fact that the plate lighting looks absolutely great, there is just something about that picture overall that looks stunning in my opinion...it catches just the right amount of exterior ambient lighting....maybe it's the orange street lights combined with the color of your car....all in all, I'm really attracted to that pic!


 Thank you, very much  I like that picture too...i think those street lights spiced up the picture. Im going to try to get tri-pod and take some better night shots ) 

P.S. I promise to fix that plates issue you were talking abt... gotta be perfect, right? :beer:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Plate LED (Thnx to KWOCC, again)


 doesn't look that bad but I still prefer the OEM VW LED plate light


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just left the stealership. Got an oil change, fixed a creeking coming from the front driver door that was driving me nuts :banghead: , and an ECM update. :thumbup: and I didn't let them wash it :laugh. Going to do that after lunch, and before I go to NEUSPEED. Might pickup some stuff while I'm there


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So after leaving the dealer I immediately noticed a great improvement in the throttle response. I don't have that half second lag from a dead stop anymore. If you are experiencing this (like I was) I would go to your local VW dealer and request the ECM and TCM upgrades. :thumbup: No more lag from a stop= my back being pushed against the back of the seat for the first time in this car :laugh: and I enjoyed it. And I stopped by NEUSPEED to talk to them about getting a tune soon, but they said that they are unable to tune the 2012 ECU's at this time :banghead: and they don't have a date on when they will be able to either. That was a little bit of a letdown.  Well time to go put on my aespherical mirrors that I've had for about a month :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

you dnt want to go with APR tune?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> So after leaving the dealer I immediately noticed a great improvement in the throttle response. I don't have that half second lag from a dead stop anymore. If you are experiencing this (like I was) I would go to your local VW dealer and request the ECM and TCM upgrades. :thumbup: No more lag from a stop= my back being pushed against the back of the seat for the first time in this car :laugh: and I enjoyed it. And I stopped by NEUSPEED to talk to them about getting a tune soon, but they said that they are unable to tune the 2012 ECU's at this time :banghead: and they don't have a date on when they will be able to either. That was a little bit of a letdown.  Well time to go put on my aespherical mirrors that I've had for about a month :facepalm: :laugh:


 Scheduled an appt tomorrow 6pm for the ECM. My asphericals are already on . One of the best things I've done to my car. Did you get them from Oriental Parts, or pay an arm and a leg for the OEM via ECS?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> you dnt want to go with APR tune?


 Figured I would try NEUSPEED since I only live 15 minutes away from their headquarters. Don't have anything against APR, I'm running their stage 2+ file on my S4:thumbup: and probably going to go with them again for the CC. 



KOWCC said:


> Scheduled an appt tomorrow 6pm for the ECM. My asphericals are already on . One of the best things I've done to my car. Did you get them from Oriental Parts, or pay an arm and a leg for the OEM via ECS?


 I got them from oriental parts about a month ago because you recommended them, but just now getting around to installing them. Took me about 10 minutes to do both sides, and I didn't crack the OEM ones  very happy with the way they look on the car.


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Put in LED all around interior, R-Line pedals 









Put in LED license plate lights, VW logo license plate bolts 









Got Unitronic Stage 1+, fenders rolled, put in H7 headlights/H11 foglights/Achtuning Korea DRL, installed Ground Effects kit, VW logo license plate bolts 









Been a busy 3 days between myself and the shop. I'm gonna detail it and touch up the Plastidip on the lip tomorrow and take pics. On the way: wheel spacer, coilovers, Euro cup holder (I have it, I just can't for the life of me install it)


----------



## hconn71 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, that's the answer I was looking for


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

I washed her


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Figured I would try NEUSPEED since I only live 15 minutes away from their headquarters. Don't have anything against APR, I'm running their stage 2+ file on my S4:thumbup: and probably going to go with them again for the CC.
> 
> 
> I got them from oriental parts about a month ago because you recommended them, but just now getting around to installing them. Took me about 10 minutes to do both sides, and I didn't crack the OEM ones  very happy with the way they look on the car.


 Glad you like those mirrors.....I just couldn't figure out which wire goes where. So I wired each side differently. When the winter comes that guarantees that at least one defrosts. I will only have to switch the wires on the one that doesn't work


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> I stopped by NEUSPEED to talk to them about getting a tune soon, but they said that they are unable to tune the 2012 ECU's at this time


 That is strange. 

As of right now, any tuner has to physically open the ECU to "tune" it. 
I read on golfmk6 that Neuspeed was working on a "tune" thru the OBD-II port though....surprised that they didn't mention that to you. 

If they did get it to work...that would be ground breaking/revolutionary_ (on these cars anyways)_ 


seapdx said:


> On the way: coilovers


 Looks nice already...which coilovers are you going with??


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> That is strange.
> 
> As of right now, any tuner has to physically open the ECU to "tune" it.
> I read on golfmk6 that Neuspeed was working on a "tune" thru the OBD-II port though....surprised that they didn't mention that to you.
> ...


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Do they come with the inner clear piece?


 nope :/


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Glad you like those mirrors.....I just couldn't figure out which wire goes where. So I wired each side differently. When the winter comes that guarantees that at least one defrosts. I will only have to switch the wires on the one that doesn't work


 Which-mirror-heater-wire-goes-where does not matter, they will work.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> Which-mirror-heater-wire-goes-where does not matter, they will work.


 That's great news because I did the same thing KOWCC did, and I wired them opposite from each other because I wasn't sure which way to do it


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Installed my new lip









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Need side skirts to complete the look^^ .02


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> Need side skirts to complete the look^^ .02


 Scored the lip for $100 so now im looking for side skirts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> Scored the lip for $100 so now im looking for side skirts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 SWEET, ur off to a good start on getting a R-like kit....GL with the skirts :beer:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Please follow the thread if anyone want to cruise together from NNJ to H2O in Md 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5819300-Cruise-to-H2O-Saturday-Morning-09.29.12


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Today I gave up on the rear fog light and Homelink visor retrofit. 

There's too little info on the rear fog for 2013s. None on Vortex, none anywhere. 

The visor requires dropping the headliner to access the wiring connector, which is too much work (and too much damage risk) for a leased vehicle. 

Guess I'll just live with my half-useless Euroswitch + totally-useless rear fog dash icon, and keep the garage remote in the too-small-for-sunglasses holder.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

At the dealer getting my ECM update....will tell u if I feel a difference on my way back to work


----------



## ccbbetterccme (Mar 3, 2012)

Emblems done!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ECM software update: DONE
Test drive : DONE
Difference felt : NONE


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> ECM software update: DONE
> Test drive : DONE
> Difference felt : NONE


 That's odd I felt a significant improvement after the update. There is definitely no half second delay when going from a dead stop.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ccbbetterccme said:


> Emblems done!


 Rear emblem looks good....how'd u do it?....plastidip??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That's odd I felt a significant improvement after the update. There is definitely no half second delay when going from a dead stop.


 I need to drive it some more...noticed with my foot off the gas on my inclined driveway, the car pulled stronger up by itself with no assistance on the gas pedal...which justifies your experience from stop. 

Idle RPM is probably a tad bit higher


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That's odd I felt a significant improvement after the update. There is definitely no half second delay when going from a dead stop.


 Is it possible you got the DSG update? I was assured the ECM update was nothing significant, an emissions update at best and customers didn't report any change. 

I have yet to get either and don't think I will. Not going to pay to get re-flashed when I don't drive in stock mode to begin with.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> Is it possible you got the DSG update? I was assured the ECM update was nothing significant, an emissions update at best and customers didn't report any change.
> 
> I have yet to get either and don't think I will. Not going to pay to get re-flashed when I don't drive in stock mode to begin with.












DSG update was done when I bought the car in July. This was the ECM and TCM update


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

24X8 is the same one that is available for mine. 

If you notice a difference, then that's great. Makes me wonder just how knowledgeable my service guy really is  

Here's a clip and comments from Shagwagon02 (http://youtu.be/r7zua-9VVbk) He's referring to it as a DSG update. I'm going to call the dealer back and see what the deal is.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Put on a white emblem inlay on the rear


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job, AZ  looks clean and awesome.... i hope i be able to get those inserts for myself one day...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Put on a white emblem inlay on the rear


 looks great! Mine should be here tomorrow, and I am super excited


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thx fellas, I'm happy with it....simple and unique


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

greek bandit said:


> Scored the lip for $100 so now im looking for side skirts


 x2...definitely need the sides! 

I sold my 1 month old GC sides (painted Light Brown) a couple months ago for only $300...you missed out 



KOWCC said:


> ECM software update: DONE
> Test drive : DONE
> Difference felt : NONE


 Like I posted...it's only in Drive 
It just holds gears a little longer. 

I baby my car....so I noticed the difference right away....it wasn't shifting so soon.


----------



## L3yoonGlahom (Sep 21, 2012)

*Hi....,*

Hi How Are You all 

Im New Here and this thread interested me so ..., 

i Drive a VW passat cc 2013 and i would like to lower the level of the body and im thinking to go with H&R But The question is the H&R Comes as a sport lowering Springs should i be changing the suspensions or just the Springs since the ABT lowering Kit Comes As A suspensions Kit not springs im no car expert so i will need your help here 

Plus i Was wondering What is the Best exhaust system not the noisy one the that could give me the sound i want while speeding ...? 

one more question does anyone know how to order the H&R Springs i would need them shipped to uae and actually im not sure how the progress goes .... 




Thanks in advance 
and Sorry to trouble you all with my Wondering


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

L3yoonGlahom said:


> Hi How Are You all
> 
> Im New Here and this thread interested me so ...,
> 
> ...


 This is a good question but not a question you should ask in this thread.
Create a new thread, introduce yourself, and ask these questions.
Thanks


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

washed, put spacers on and adjusted konis slightly to 25 1/2 all aorund. 
Glad i went with konis they ride amazing. 

need to take pictures finally!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice beginning of the Friday....Got to work and saw FEDex package...my side skirts came in today! Thanks to [email protected] 

Very excited to put them in  
Anybody has any suggestions about the install? 
Somebody told me it really hard to take off the stock ones....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Very nice beginning of the Friday....Got to work and saw FEDex package...my side skirts came in today! Thanks to [email protected]
> 
> Very excited to put them in
> Anybody has any suggestions about the install?
> Somebody told me it really hard to take off the stock ones....


 Nice, GL with install and post pics up when u install them


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure,AZ  Should I post before and after pics?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sure,AZ  Should I post before and after pics?


 Sure why not....u just doing the side skirts or do u have the front bumper as well?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sure why not....u just doing the side skirts or do u have the front bumper as well?


 no just skirts... lip for spring  
hope to get eibachs soon n install them... 

shopping for fog-lights retrofit parts, as we speak ))


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Weathertech CC mats came in for the interior. 









Went along with the laser cut theme and got a CC sun screen too.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

The smoked headlights look pretty cool....how is the light beam with it?


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> The smoked headlights look pretty cool....how is the light beam with it?


 thanks. it's not very good actually. i did it to prepare for a HID drop so i don't blind oncoming traffic. went with white halogens instead. thinking now about either doing the HID drop since i do have the kit or just pull the tint. you can see how it looks in the day time on my post on the previous page.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

seapdx said:


> Went along with the laser cut theme and got a CC sun screen too.


 I bought myself one from heatshield or whatever the company is and love the custom fit. Yeah you pay a bit more, but it's so much nicer and gives a proper fit. I walk past cars with walmart ones in the windshield and sun is geting in through half of it!


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

mjd0147 said:


> I bought myself one from heatshield or whatever the company is and love the custom fit. Yeah you pay a bit more, but it's so much nicer and gives a proper fit. I walk past cars with walmart ones in the windshield and sun is geting in through half of it!


 Yep that's the one! Actually, here's a comparison from a couple weeks ago if you can see it well enough.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

seapdx said:


> Weathertech CC mats came in for the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

dgarcia211 said:


> seapdx said:
> 
> 
> > Weathertech CC mats came in for the interior.
> ...


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

seapdx said:


> dgarcia211 said:
> 
> 
> > $159.90 plus $18.00 shipping to New Jersey. Not cheap. Didn't even bother with the trunk liner.
> ...


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Farnsworth said:


> seapdx said:
> 
> 
> > How does the price compare to the factory Monster Mats? IMO the VW ones are way better (design, construction, fit) - I've had both on my previous cars - and worth any difference in $.
> ...


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> How does the price compare to the factory Monster Mats? IMO the VW ones are way better (design, construction, fit) - I've had both on my previous cars - and worth any difference in $.


 You can find the OEM rubber mats for something like $80 on Ebay.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


> seapdx said:
> 
> 
> > Weathertech CC mats came in for the interior.
> ...


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> dgarcia211 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the mats!!! I'm going to order before winter arrives...I would actually cut out the part of the mat covering the dead pedal....especially if you plan on having these mats all year around....
> ...


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> dgarcia211 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the mats!!! I'm going to order before winter arrives...I would actually cut out the part of the mat covering the dead pedal....especially if you plan on having these mats all year around....
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the OEM Monster Mats first. Seriously. Weathertech feel very cheap in comparison IMO. I bought Monster Mats when my GTI and loved them in Winter. Mazda offered nothing like that for their cars (except the trunk), so I had to get Weathertech for my MS3 and it felt like a downgrade: thinner, harder, and less texture and volume to trap snow melt and other crud.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

seapdx said:


> those pedals were too expensive to be covered up.


 Keep those mats as they are and for Summer, consider the OE monster mat, at least on the driver's side? You'll appreciate the covering of your dead pedal when it comes to cleaning the carpet at the base of them this Fall/Winter. :laugh:


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet u gotta post up some pics of ur ride ic:....*I have adjustable coils *so I had them evened out once they settled cuz the front was a little too high
> Thx bro :beer:


 I have never heard of "adjustable Coils" do you have a link?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> I have never heard of "adjustable Coils" do you have a link?


 
Just look up coils for the CC, they're pretty much all height adjustable with some having dampening adjustability as well....maybe you've only heard of or seen springs which aren't adjustable and offer a little drop. 

Some of the more popular brands for the CC are: Konis, H&R, STs & FKs


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ccbbetterccme said:


> Emblems done!


 Hey, our vehicles are all about us. We mod and customize them to suit our tastes, according to our tastes, good or bad. 

It's a man thing, I guess. 

By the way, what is that black thing on the top, rear edge of your trunk? It looks a bit like the spoiler offered by VW as an OEM product. 

If it is the OEM spoiler, do you plan on painting it to match the car or just leave it in it's raw stage? 

Somehow it doesn't seem to be the OEM spoiler since it doesn't flow as nicely as the one offered by VW. Of course, I have never seen the OEM unit installed with a different color other than what the entire car was. 

Perhaps you can clarify for me. 

Thanks for posting the pics on this site. Hope to see more of your ideas in the future.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Definitely not an OEM spoiler!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Farnsworth said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the OEM Monster Mats first. Seriously. Weathertech feel very cheap in comparison IMO. I bought Monster Mats when my GTI and loved them in Winter. Mazda offered nothing like that for their cars (except the trunk), so I had to get Weathertech for my MS3 and it felt like a downgrade: thinner, harder, and less texture and volume to trap snow melt and other crud.
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Going to install Sideskirts and scheduled an appointment to get ECM/TCM update.:beer:


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Had a few hours to spare so I drew her. Without my ruler and just a #2 pencil, but was a fun one to try.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

seapdx said:


> Had a few hours to spare so I drew her. Without my ruler and just a #2 pencil, but was a fun one to try.


 Whoa! You got skills! :thumbup:


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Whoa! You got skills! :thumbup:


 Hey thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy Gunz (Sep 19, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Whoa! You got skills! :thumbup:


 X2 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Like everyone else said, u can draw....that's an awesome sketch :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

now add some markers to it and you'll be just like Chip Foose. :laugh:


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

haha thanks everyone!


----------



## xtremelow (Sep 23, 2012)

Just got it so the list of things to do is still long and done is far to few. 

Removed the green valve stem caps and replaced them with black billet ones (not a mod by any means) help clean up the wheels. 

Removed the dealer badge off the trunk, still debating on fully de-badging. Is there anything to change the VW badges on the grill/trunk? 

Got the Simoniz Teflon wax.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@seapdx: awesome work! Can't imagine what you would do when you do use a ruler and a sketch pencil! Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

xtremelow said:


> Removed the dealer badge off the trunk, still debating on fully de-badging. Is there anything to change the VW badges on the grill/trunk?


 color matching the negative space seems to be a popular recent trend. not for me though. 



praneetloke said:


> @seapdx: awesome work! Can't imagine what you would do when you do use a ruler and a sketch pencil! Great work! :thumbup:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## xtremelow (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by seapdx
> color matching the negative space seems to be a popular recent trend. not for me though.


 The negative space on the 2013 is already color matched at least the black model is. I am going to color match the vertical bars on the grille for now. I normally do a billet horizontal grille replacement but with the new CC emblem actually cut up into the hood that won't be possible if the badge is dropped.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed SideSkirts Today!!! 

Before 








During 








After


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like I need to get side skirts for mine!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Looks like I need to get side skirts for mine!


 
Do it! If you go for new get from Keffer, best deal man ) 

If need help w instal, come by  I learned how to do them today


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

APR is on SALE  Finally... Looks like Stage 2+ next Saturday


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Installed SideSkirts Today!!!


 Looks good!!:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks real good steroid, I like it a lot :thumbup: 

I wasn't sure how good it was gonna look with the front but it looks amazing


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Installed SideSkirts Today!!!
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


 Nice job!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you guys!  Im happy with the outcome  Front lip in Spring  Hopefully


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

U missed one more smiley face at the beginning...LOL

looking forward to your Stage 2.....I'm jealous bro! If only my dealer approves this upgrade. May need to move to Chitown


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> U missed one more smiley face at the beginning...LOL
> 
> looking forward to your Stage 2.....I'm jealous bro! If only my dealer approves this upgrade. May need to move to Chitown


 lmao... Fixed.... check it out :beer: 

Welcome Welcome! +1 CC for us, -1 MI ehhe... just ask fo re-location at work....


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Got flashed with unitronic 92oct software for the 3.6.....and ran at show n go yesterday and won









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Greek, did u run at the drag strip?....and if so what were ur times??


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Installed SideSkirts Today!!!
> After


 Looks great man :thumbup:hopefully you get your gold coast front spoiler soon to complete your exterior kit


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Looks great man :thumbup:hopefully you get your gold coast front spoiler soon to complete your exterior kit


 Thank you, my German friend  I will wait till spring or later...its way to expencive! 
for now gona do Stage 2, fogs and lower:beer:


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Started on a new trunk setup for our CC. Bamboo flooring or just plain hardwood flooring any opinions? Waiting on more parts to come to our garage tomorrow.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

that souns way too interesting .... i want to see that!


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Hills said:


> Started on a new trunk setup for our CC. Bamboo flooring or just plain hardwood flooring any opinions? Waiting on more parts to come to our garage tomorrow.


 What about some teaser pix


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Fog Light Harness is on the way, 
Going APR Stage 2+ on Saturday. Appointment is scheduled and confirmed. Wonder If I get new Beetle as a loaner... 

What a great day Monday


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> Greek, did u run at the drag strip?....and if so what were ur times??


 Yea on factory software it ran 14.6.....on uni i ran 14.9 but as it started adapting by the end of the day it ran 14.0 and a trophy win. Woulda liked to have seen 13.9

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> Yea on factory software it ran 14.6.....on uni i ran 14.9 but as it started adapting by the end of the day it ran 14.0 and a trophy win. Woulda liked to have seen 13.9
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 Nice that's a pretty good improvement from a tune....do u have other mods and also what was the weather like when u raced??....I bet there's a 13 second in it


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Was in the high 60's cool breeze aswell. Nah no 13's but im sure ill get there. No mods yet except for choppin the resonator out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> Was in the high 60's cool breeze aswell. Nah no 13's but im sure ill get there. No mods yet except for choppin the resonator out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 
Dang that's really good then for tune only....get a intake and a bigger nice flowing exhaust and it'll be easy 13s. 

What was ur mph and 60'??


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Tinted my license plate LED lights 'cause they were insane bright. Still brighter than the originals, just white now.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

I dont have my slips in front of me but i believe my trap speed was like 100 or 101

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> I dont have my slips in front of me but i believe my trap speed was like 100 or 101
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 

Sweet man those are some awesome runs, congrats


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

No more axle issues.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Dropped the CC off for the 20K mile maintenance.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Going through pics from last month.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

seapdx said:


> Tinted my license plate LED lights 'cause they were insane bright. Still brighter than the originals, just white now.


 Which LED kit is that? Does it cause any "light out" errors?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Going through pics from last month.


 I must have those wheels

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Non-cosmetic/modification, but I had the distinct pleasure of shelling out hundreds for a Sirius subscription because my trial was ending. 

:banghead: 

I'll admit it, I like the TravelLink, etc.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Why in the hell did you do that. I let mine cancel then a week later I got an offer for 6 months for $23.99 free activation. 

That's the 4th time in 6 years I pulled that off


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Why in the hell did you do that. I let mine cancel then a week later I got an offer for 6 months for $23.99 free activation.
> 
> That's the 4th time in 6 years I pulled that off


 Hah.  

Last time I do something like that without reading the forum first... 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Why in the hell did you do that. I let mine cancel then a week later I got an offer for 6 months for $23.99 free activation.
> 
> That's the 4th time in 6 years I pulled that off


 That's a good deal. I prepaid 1 year for about 89... Threat of leaving works.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Why in the hell did you do that. I let mine cancel then a week later I got an offer for 6 months for $23.99 free activation.
> 
> That's the 4th time in 6 years I pulled that off


 So true. I have been on the 5 months for $20, or 6 months for $24 for the past 3 years.  Playing CSR roulette always works.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been on the "NO" Sirius plan for 3 month, at $0 and I'm loving it!

Between, the Bluetooth from my iphone, the built in HDD, mp3 connection, FM with HD stations, and AM, I have more music options than I know what to do with!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I've been on the "NO" Sirius plan for 3 month, at $0 and I'm loving it!
> 
> Between, the Bluetooth from my iphone, the built in HDD, mp3 connection, FM with HD stations, and AM, I have more music options than I know what to do with!


 I'll stop stretching the line of a threadjack after this post...  

Spotify BT Streaming + iPod on MDI + Sirius = happy camper with music for any mood or fancy 

I don't believe I'll ever give up Sirius now that I have it, just one of those things...


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

rroman said:


> Which LED kit is that? Does it cause any "light out" errors?


 Been a while since I bought them, but I'm pretty sure:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES1899489/ES1899489/
No error codes (I have an 09); replaces the whole fitting, not just the bulb. Very bright.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

few min ago ordered APR DP from ECS Tuning. Should be getting it Friday!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE] 




niceee :thumbup: 


thats just what my drop looks like lol


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

njm23 said:


> No more axle issues.


 Frame notch is forever. 
its like car tattoo.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ but a good well needed one.:beer:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

seapdx said:


> Tinted my license plate LED lights 'cause they were insane bright. Still brighter than the originals, just white now.


 It looks pretty nice! Which brand of LED lights are you using? Do you have any light turned on in your cluster because using them?
Thanks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

seapdx said:


> Tinted my license plate LED lights 'cause they were insane bright. Still brighter than the originals, just white now.


 Hi man,

It looks pretty nice! Which brand of LED lights are you using? Do you have any light turned on in your cluster because using them?
Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


 
link please. I also want to buy it!! Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-2010-V...its=Model:Touareg&hash=item45ff09b9b2&vxp=mtr


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


 Looks great! Just ordered it, and a euro switch


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good deal man....where did u order the switch from? I've had 2 bad ones from eBay until I bought the OEM one for only $20 more than the knock off ones.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ordered from ECS. I've heard about the knockoffs, so decided that the extra money is for peace of mind:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wise choice. Check out 

http://pgperformance.com/

Very stand up company that not many have heard off. Based out of Canada. I get alot of stuff from there. Including my euro switch...among the best prices online.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

:beer:Thanks!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Wise choice. Check out
> 
> http://pgperformance.com/
> 
> Very stand up company that not many have heard off. Based out of Canada. I get alot of stuff from there. Including my euro switch...among the best prices online.


 Looks like a great organization. Thanks for letting us know they are reliable. 

What else have you gotten from them? Pics would be very helpful as I am ready to start spending some money.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> few min ago ordered APR DP from ECS Tuning. Should be getting it Friday!


 Why? 
I sent you a link that could've saved you $150-200 :facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Looks like a great organization. Thanks for letting us know they are reliable.
> 
> What else have you gotten from them? Pics would be very helpful as I am ready to start spending some money.


 So far for my CC only the euro headlight switch. I have a cousin overseas who has an GTI. For him I've ordered wiring harnesses, led smoked tails, upgraded bumper fascia and some other items. I've talked to them several times...they can pretty much get you anything you want, even if you don't see it on their site.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Why?
> I sent you a link that could've saved you $150-200 :facepalm:


 
bro i know, but i got 60k warranty on the car, and dnt want have issues w my dealer.... they are mod friendly but still. they told me if i get check engine, they wouldnt even look at it, knowing that i have non APR DP. so i decided to go the safe way....but i'm promoting that SPM Dp to all my friends w out warranty...


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Put this on.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That intake is gonna suck in a lot of got engine air, it might even make u slower....u need a intake that's sealed off from the engine


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That intake is gonna suck in a lot of got engine air, it might even make u slower....u need a intake that's sealed off from the engine


 As well as an ECU flash, at least stage 1, or the intake is useless sealed or unsealed.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Had the Tires Rotated*

Had the Tires Rotated , and Topped off the Air +4 psi as it's starting get much colder now .


Changed the MTL - last week - increase in smoothness and slicker shifting . Added 2-3 Oz of
Lucas and to My surprise - Instantly picked up 1.5 mpg . (run 2 Tank Full ) repeated 
Twice in a row on to different Gas Stations fill ups nothing else down .

Just today Top Up the Air Pressure for the - Cooler Weather - that will also add to the MPG .
:beer:


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

New to Vw and this forum. Just picked up a 2009 CC Sport, taking in all the gorgeous cars on this thread and picking up ideas. Looking to pick up the euro turn signals. Just had the widows tinted 25% all around and front strip and put some sylvania led bulbs in the plate lights Cant wait to get some new coils and put some 19 inch wheels on her. Will post pics when I figure out how...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> New to Vw and this forum. Just picked up a 2009 CC Sport, taking in all the gorgeous cars on this thread and picking up ideas. Looking to pick up the euro turn signals. Just had the widows tinted 25% all around and front strip and put some sylvania led bulbs in the plate lights Cant wait to get some new coils and put some 19 inch wheels on her. Will post pics when I figure out how...


 Why wait, post pics now of what she currently looks like...it's all good!


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Why wait, post pics now of what she currently looks like...it's all good!


 It tells me I cant post pics yet


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Weird, that's doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Belt tensioner on my TDI was making noise this morning, so I drove the CC to work. Will drive it again tomorrow and get some maintenance parts ordered along with a new tensioner to change out next week. Will give it a good cleaning and detailing Saturday morning before going out for the Oktoberfest celebration and our family celebration for Oct 29th for arriving in the US when we came to America.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


 I received mine today as well and the ring itself fits fine, but I didn't realize that since the switch sits lower than the surrounding dash area (it sinks into a bit of a groove), it doesn't sit flush with the ring (which protrudes from the dash, and makes the difference even more pronounced). See pic: 








Now, I can pull the switch out of its locking position and make it flush with the ring, which looks a lot better: 
















But then the switch might get pulled out if I ever need to pull on it for the fogs :laugh:. Maybe I can file away the plastic trim inside the hole where the switch's clip fit into so it clips in further out...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CCUlater said:


> code is On, says i don't have permission to post images yet, must need to be turned on by a moderator.:wave:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Upload your pics to a hosting site like photobucket.com and then link the pictures here.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CCUlater said:


> Ok lets see if this works. I should be able to just attach images but it doesn't give me that option for now.http://s1359.photobucket.com/albums/q796/Anthony_Gillan/


 Add the HTML image tags to the beginning "[img ]"and end "[/img ]" of your link and the pic will show up.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

baye said:


> I received mine today as well and the ring itself fits fine, but I didn't realize that since the switch sits lower than the surrounding dash area (it sinks into a bit of a groove), it doesn't sit flush with the ring (which protrudes from the dash, and makes the difference even more pronounced). See pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see what you are saying, but personally I use fogs daily and don't want the whole unit coming out....it's not worth shaving anything down, IMO. It's not that bad to the point where u have to spend hours perfecting it.......it pokes out just a little. It looks a little more noticeable on your lighter interior. Let me know what u end up doing tho! The flush look does look good when u pull the unit out a little.


----------



## ejudge44 (Sep 26, 2012)

First post, picked up a 2012 CC R-Line 6mt yesterday, hardwired my radar detector today and will be tinting and going APR Stage 1 in the next few weeks


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

"[img ]" "[/img ]" "[img ]" "[/img ]" "[img ]" "[/img ]" "[img ]""[/img ]" "[img ]" "[/img ]" Ok, i figured it out, sorry about that. I am sure there is an easier way than this.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> New to Vw and this forum. Just picked up a 2009 CC Sport, taking in all the gorgeous cars on this thread and picking up ideas. Looking to pick up the euro turn signals. Just had the widows tinted 25% all around and front strip and put some sylvania led bulbs in the plate lights Cant wait to get some new coils and put some 19 inch wheels on her. Will post pics when I figure out how...


 look into those chinese with leds, they are like 60-70 bux more, but they look great on the car.. 200 dollar one, not 400 from Acht )


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CCUlater said:


> Ok, i figured it out, sorry about that. I am sure there is an easier way than this.....


haha. actually, i added the quotes before and after the brackets as well as the space after the G in IMG because if I didn't, those won't show up in my post. Those aren't really supposed to be there.

Nice car, though. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> haha. actually, i added the quotes before and after the brackets as well as the space after the G in IMG because if I didn't, those won't show up in my post. Those are really supposed to be there.
> 
> Nice car, though. :thumbup:


I'm not trying to be a smart "you know what"...but why isn't everyone using Tapatalk? The only time I've logged in via PC was when I initially set up my account....as for threads, replies, pictures....it's all via my phone app Tapatalk. It's only a couple bucks. And the unlimited picture upload "add on" is another couple bucks...it's worth it IMO, and no headaches.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

That is funny, hey I am not the most tech savvy guy. What do you guys think of this as a different place for the German euro badge idea, I just put it on with scotch tape at the moment, want opinions. adds a little something to the black and aluminum dash...gimme your thoughts.
[img ][/img ]:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The one thing i haven't figured out is how to delete a post or answer a multiple of people in one post, by adding their comment then my answer back to back ....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> That is funny, hey I am not the most tech savvy guy. What do you guys think of this as a different place for the German euro badge idea, I just put it on with scotch tape at the moment, want opinions. adds a little something to the black and aluminum dash...gimme your thoughts.
> [img ][/img ]:beer:


I cannot see a pic.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

its getting more and more exciting

UPS:
Franklin Park, IL, United States 09/28/2012 6:25 A.M. Out For Delivery


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

CCUlater said:


> That is funny, hey I am not the most tech savvy guy. What do you guys think of this as a different place for the German euro badge idea, I just put it on with scotch tape at the moment, want opinions. adds a little something to the black and aluminum dash...gimme your thoughts.
> [img ][/img ]:beer:


Haha, I did that exact thing last year (with a print out) and drove around with it for a few days and ended up never buying it. I liked how it looked.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart "you know what"...but why isn't everyone using Tapatalk? The only time I've logged in via PC was when I initially set up my account....as for threads, replies, pictures....it's all via my phone app Tapatalk. It's only a couple bucks. And the unlimited picture upload "add on" is another couple bucks...it's worth it IMO, and no headaches.


I do use tapatalk most of the time when I'm not sitting in front of a computer. At work, though, it's easier to log in. Also for pics, not all my pics are on my phone and if you want to link a pic from another website, it's easier to do on the computer.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CCUlater said:


> What do you guys think of this as a different place for the German euro badge idea, I just put it on with scotch tape at the moment, want opinions. adds a little something to the black and aluminum dash...gimme your thoughts.


Takes away from the classiness of the interior. A little too ricey for me.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The one thing i haven't figured out is how to delete a post or answer a multiple of people in one post, by adding their comment then my answer back to back ....


"I'm not trying to be a smart" )) but try to google that


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> The one thing i haven't figured out is how to delete a post or answer a multiple of people in one post, by adding their comment then my answer back to back ....


you have to quote then copy. then go to the next post you want to quote, click quote and then paste in the original post you are quoting, and so on and so on


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

I kind of feel the same way,that's why i haven't actually applied it. It is bigger than i thought, not as subtle as I would have preferred.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DP is here! Thanks to ECS tuning for quick shipping... Everything is on for tomorrow








Fogs harness is here as well!

Happy Friday to me


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> DP is here! Thanks to ECS tuning for quick shipping... Everything is on for tomorrow


Sweet! Congrats. You're jumping straight to stage 2? You're going to be super happy with the results. Keep in mind it will take the car a little bit to adapt to the new tune. Make sure you get the Test Pipe file with the flash or else you will get the CEL.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Sweet! Congrats. You're jumping straight to stage 2? You're going to be super happy with the results. Keep in mind it will take the car a little bit to adapt to the new tune. Make sure you get the Test Pipe file with the flash or else you will get the CEL.



Thank you. Yeah str8 there, man  I cant wait. Drove 09 Stage 1 CC was impressed  

now need to decide about the modes  
how much time car needs to adopt? should I say away from slamming the gas for some time? ) dnt wnat to blow anything...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Not long. Not sure how far you are away from your dealer but I noticed full gains by the time I for home. May 15-20 miles? I don't know. Just drive it for a bit.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not long. Not sure how far you are away from your dealer but I noticed full gains by the time I for home. May 15-20 miles? I don't know. Just drive it for a bit.


Are u already on stage2?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not long. Not sure how far you are away from your dealer but I noticed full gains by the time I for home. May 15-20 miles? I don't know. Just drive it for a bit.


Thank you for the tip sir 

I bet those bastards are going to take it for a spin ) and pt some miles on it before i get there lol


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Are u already on stage2?


Yep since July. If you would log onto Vortex via the computer more often you would see it in my sig. Haha


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yep since July. If you would log onto Vortex via the computer more often you would see it in my sig. Haha


Good one )) 

how u like it man? had stage 1 before or went str8 to Stage 2?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My loaner till tomorrow ))))


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Good one ))
> 
> how u like it man? had stage 1 before or went str8 to Stage 2?


I had stage 1 first. That was an impressive gain. Stage 2 is even better. I love it.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Washed the car last night, so I had to make sure it was still there this morning









Noticed the little brown box, and it looks like my Chines LED's came in the mail today.








Looks like they would be simple to install, but I have to work all weekend. So they will have to wait with my PIAA fog and headlight bulbs till I have some time off


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Noticed the little brown box, and it looks like my Chines LED's came in the mail today.
> Looks like they would be simple to install, but I have to work all weekend. So they will have to wait with my PIAA fog and headlight bulbs till I have some time off


Where do you order those? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Look up CC DRL on eBay. I paid $210 shipped from China


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Looks like they would be simple to install, but I have to work all weekend. So they will have to wait with my PIAA fog and headlight bulbs till I have some time off


I got the exact same thing as you from Ampiler's link a few pages back. The one you have is NOT the same as the one he got. The ones we got have really strange wiring configurations that bypasses the stock turn signal connectors altogether, and require splicing into the turn signal and headlight wires + hookup to battery and ground wire. The unit Ampiler has is much simpler, with stock plugs for the turning signal, and it's self-grounded with only a single power wire for the DRL LEDs (same as the ones shown in the ebay listing photos:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221128437357#ht_2082wt_879)

I've spoken with the seller, who said the place he sourced the lights from must have changed the design. He has since found the kind shown in the photos and I have sent my box back for an exchange. Part of Ebay adventure I guess...:sly:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

baye said:


> I got the exact same thing as you from Ampiler's link a few pages back. The one you have is NOT the same as the one he got. The ones we got have really strange wiring configurations that bypasses the stock turn signal connectors altogether, and require splicing into the turn signal and headlight wires + hookup to battery and ground wire. The unit Ampiler has is much simpler, with stock plugs for the turning signal, and it's self-grounded with only a single power wire for the DRL LEDs (same as the ones shown in the ebay listing photos:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221128437357#ht_2082wt_879)
> 
> I've spoken with the seller, who said the place he sourced the lights from must have changed the design. He has since found the kind shown in the photos and I have sent my box back for an exchange. Part of Ebay adventure I guess...:sly:


Thanks! I just sent the seller an email as well because I thought they looked different from the pictures. No response yet, but hopefully I can get this resolved soon:beer:


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks! I just sent the seller an email as well because I thought they looked different from the pictures. No response yet, but hopefully I can get this resolved soon:beer:


 Are the ones in the pic plug and play, and do you have to have the vag-com system programed to accept this. Haven't done any led work yet, just keep reading about code issues so it keeps me at bay....for now,but i like the look


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> Are the ones in the pic plug and play, and do you have to have the vag-com system programed to accept this. Haven't done any led work yet, just keep reading about code issues so it keeps me at bay....for now,but i like the look


 Are these the same http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-REPLACE...ies&fits=Model:CC&hash=item25759e773d&vxp=mtr


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

CCUlater said:


> Are the ones in the pic plug and play, and do you have to have the vag-com system programed to accept this. Haven't done any led work yet, just keep reading about code issues so it keeps me at bay....for now,but i like the look


The one we should have received is plug n play except for tapping into a power source/fuse for the DRL LEDs, similar to the ones from Achtuning Korea. See Ampiler's post 5-6 pages back for details. The ones we received is a different unit altogether with far more complicated wirings, and not the same as the one shown in the ebay listing. The seller I bought from recognized the mistake and will be sending me the "correct" unit next week.

The link you posted looks to be for the same thing, although its from a different (newbie) seller. I would check with the seller to make sure you're getting the one in the picture with stock turning signal connector (oval black receptacle fixed to the housing) and a single red power wire. No strange tubes and harnesses like the one in the pic above.

The only coding required would probably be disabling The DRL unless you don't mind having both on at the same time day and night.


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just did the tires and installed the turn Sigs. Waiting for the gold coast to come in!









Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a call from the dealer... Issues with ECu. When they got to ECU they said it had no clamps and lock that had to be there. Tried send info to APR, and it didnt work.. ECU dsnt match to ViN...Wrong ECU, but its CC ECU.... 

I have no idea what to do and what to expect...they are trying to research and find out what that ECU is and where it came from... very upsetting afte all that excitement!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I feel your pain man sorry....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea, i dont knwo what to do n who to call. going to my dealership now... Wana see what they got to say..huh..
APR said thye cld make program for that ECU, but damn it, I want my "brains" back!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey
I used "plastidip" on rear badge
Result is great


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> I used "plastidip" on rear badge
> Result is great


Looks great with your color, too ricey on black or white cars. :beer:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

other one


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice pics....u should do the Chrome trim and grill as well


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

you think should do front complete ?
I'm not a fan of full dark/black ...
actually:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Received an email response from the seller I purchased the LED DRL's from on eBay, and he said that the reason they changed the wiring on the units is because the old ones required them to be coded via VCDS. :what: Don't know how much truth there is to that because Ampiler has them on his car, and said there was no coding needed. I replied and told him that if he no longer had the old units I will be returning the ones I have for a refund. The ones I have now require me to splice into the headlight, and old turn signal wiring :thumbdown: definitely not trying to cut into a bunch of wires for some LED light:screwy: I'm hopping that this will get sorted because I don't want to be out $200 :banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

clkitx said:


> you think should do front complete ?
> I'm not a fan of full dark/black ...
> actually:


That's just me....I like to have everything matching....ur car looks very great, I'd just take the rear plastidip off and leave the shiny VW cuz it all looks good on ur dark colored CC


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Received an email response from the seller I purchased the LED DRL's from on eBay, and he said that the reason they changed the wiring on the units is because the old ones required them to be coded via VCDS. :what:


I don't think that's the case, but even if it is, I'll take a bit of coding over splicing half a dozen wires any day. We'll find out once I get my replacement I guess. :sly:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

baye said:


> I don't think that's the case, but even if it is, I'll take a bit of coding over splicing half a dozen wires any day. We'll find out once I get my replacement I guess. :sly:


I got exacly the same LEDs with the power "brick" will be installing them tomorrow, i noticed that they are missing the small corner piecies!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

baye said:


> I don't think that's the case, but even if it is, I'll take a bit of coding over splicing half a dozen wires any day. We'll find out once I get my replacement I guess. :sly:


Completely agree! Hopefully I can get the ones that were on the eBay ad, or a refund. Not a fan of cutting into a bunch of wires


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

peterek said:


> I got exacly the same LEDs with the power "brick" will be installing them tomorrow, i noticed that they are missing the small corner piecies!


I wish you luck, and yeah they don't come with the smaller pieces. I already have the clear signals so it's no biggie. You can probably order them separately online.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That's just me....I like to have everything matching....ur car looks very great, I'd just take the rear plastidip off and leave the shiny VW cuz it all looks good on ur dark colored CC


Next season I'm gonna wrap total car grey mat then i'll see what if i keep it or no  
plastidip is not expensive so easy remove if not good looking


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

clkitx said:


> you think should do front complete ?
> I'm not a fan of full dark/black ...
> actually:


This makes me really want a CC...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Hey
> I used "plastidip" on rear badge
> Result is great


 That looks like a gunmetal color against the dark blue paint....nice ,I like it


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

finally back on Air.










cheers:beer:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


> finally back on Air.
> 
> PHOTO[/IMG]
> 
> cheers:beer:


Nice Wheels


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

I sprayed the exhaust bottom with a black heat resistant spray to get rid of the rust and give a better cleaner look.. then installed the stainless steel exhaust tips. loving them .. couldn't be happier with the result..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Clean!!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

RICO85 said:


> Noticed the little brown box, and it looks like my Chines LED's came in the mail today.


I hope these are good quality because the last set I bought similar to these from China started to let in water quite badly after only a month, then stopped working altogether. The seller refused to give my money back as I had only got around to fitting them 6 months after purchasing. Apparently the warranty period for mant chinese sourced DRL's is only a few weeks! :screwy::thumbdown:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Next time you buy something like that, put a light bead of clear silicone around the entire housing of the light. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

CCUlater said:


> That looks like a gunmetal color against the dark blue paint....nice ,I like it


Did you remove the rear badge? If so, how is it done? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Next time you buy something like that, put a light bead of clear silicone around the entire housing of the light.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If I decided to buy another set I would do just that but to be honest I wouldn't touch these chinese versions again. After spending the cash I wouldn't have to expect to then do my own waterproofing to a product that should withdstand the elements right from the factory. I'd rather pay the extra and source something from Germany like Nolden products. Unfortunately the main reseller of these (TM Tuning) have gone bust! 

Just as an example I bought a Mercedes style L-shape DRL set from the states made by ES-USE in Taiwan. The quality has been excellent as they're still working perfectly 2 years later and are being run as proper DRL's (on with the igition). 

Similar units are now available from ebayer from sellers such as Crazy for God and other weired names...........which look identical and have the ES-USE badging but seem to be inferior copies. It really winds me up because it seems that car mods these days are a real hit or miss in terms of quality and longevity!

I'm believing in the motto "buy cheap, buy twice" more and more every day!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Naresh said:


> I hope these are good quality because the last set I bought similar to these from China started to let in water quite badly after only a month, then stopped working altogether. The seller refused to give my money back as I had only got around to fitting them 6 months after purchasing. Apparently the warranty period for mant chinese sourced DRL's is only a few weeks! :screwy::thumbdown:


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I just got these on Friday, and they are not the ones I ordered.:banghead: I contacted the seller, and he said that they have 2 different styles now because their manufacturer changed the wiring on them not too long ago. :screwy: I just sent them back, and hopefully I will get the ones I originally was supposed to get. And definitely going to do my own waterproofing before I install them now that you mentioned that they were not from the manufacturer. :facepalm:


----------



## CC2.0Sport (Sep 16, 2012)

Debadged today!! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Love that color


----------



## CC2.0Sport (Sep 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Love that color


Thanks! When I went to go buy a CC I was planning on getting white until I saw this car, and it was a 6MT, so I was sold within 30 seconds!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Naresh said:


> I hope these are good quality because the last set I bought similar to these from China started to let in water quite badly after only a month, then stopped working altogether. The seller refused to give my money back as I had only got around to fitting them 6 months after purchasing. Apparently the warranty period for mant chinese sourced DRL's is only a few weeks! :screwy::thumbdown:


i got the same ones, installed them last sunday, and found out that driver side blinker is not working!!!!
seems like defecting control module. because i tested both LED capsules and they worked just fine...

Contacted the seller and he agreed to send me new control module.

Let me know if you need any help with figuring the wiring out


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Well got my oem Bluetooth all connected and working.

Tyres turned up. 225/30/20









Wheels ordered from Germany. Two sets of Merc fronts machined from et40 to et35.









Should get the tyres fitted Friday and on over the weekend then I can fettle the ride height and arch's.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

abbodi said:


> I sprayed the exhaust bottom with a black heat resistant spray to get rid of the rust and give a better cleaner look.. then installed the stainless steel exhaust tips. loving them .. couldn't be happier with the result..


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Found my California car dusted today, and boy does it work good on this car....OH YEA!!!


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Went stage 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice pics:thumbup:....looks like a nice set up with lifts outside, I bet its awesome on the good weather days....I can't wait to start making my cc go faster


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Put my wheels up for sale.. Anyone want to run them? Looking at trades as well 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-09-Range-Rover-Sport&p=79184091#post79184091


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Nice pic. Looked good in person as well.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Nice pic. Looked good in person as well.



Thanks :thumbup: Your CC looked real clean, thing is slammed.. That meet was a bust huh, I literally JUST got into Ocean City when you saw me (surprised I even got down there, I woke up still drunk from the night before pretty much :facepalm and we went into Seacrets and I hadn't eaten since 6am. So I went to grab food real quick..came back and you guys got kicked out, go to drive to the other meet an pull into a CRAZY parking lot haha.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree that is one clean CC, great color and awesome stance :thumbup:


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

Ampiler said:


> Nice Wheels


thanks!:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice pics:thumbup:....looks like a nice set up with lifts outside, I bet its awesome on the good weather days....I can't wait to start making my cc go faster


Agree AZ. Can't wait to get mine going faster too! Im just go hesitant to do anything that might jeopardize my warranty.

And yes I can't live without my Cali duster. People at work think I wash it every morning.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Agree AZ. Can't wait to get mine going faster too! Im just go hesitant to do anything that might jeopardize my warranty.
> 
> And yes I can't live without my Cali duster. People at work think I wash it every morning.


Yea I know what u mean about the warranty, but it seems like VW is pretty lenient with mods and a warranty....so I'm gonna start soon, prolly won't go past stage 2, and if something breaks....YOLO u gotta pay to play lol.

Yea the duster is amazing, it really does look freshly washed afterwards....I love it!!!!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

got spotted while leaving h2o


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

njm23 said:


> Put my wheels up for sale.. Anyone want to run them? Looking at trades as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw Your car in person at h2o very clean and fitment is excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone going to BFI? Sorry off topic.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> saw Your car in person at h2o very clean and fitment is excellent :thumbup:


Thank you, much appreciated :beer:


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Put a deposit down on it!   :heart:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

now that's smart chick :thumbup:
dont forget to post pics when You get it.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

CC2.0Sport said:


> Debadged today!! :thumbup:


Get that damn Smith VW plate bracket off there ASAP! 

They are not worth the free advertising.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Get that damn Smith VW plate bracket off there ASAP!
> 
> They are not worth the free advertising.


What dealership is?


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

I know this isn't the place for this but if anyone needs good coils for the CC check the CC parts page. Selling them CHEAP!!!!!

Today I put my CC back to stock!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VwCCRLine said:


> I know this isn't the place for this but if anyone needs good coils for the CC check the CC parts page. Selling them CHEAP!!!!!
> 
> Today I put my CC back to stock!


What was your experience with the sway bars?


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice car! Love the clean debadged look.


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

so... i was told that i was approved and then the day before i was supposed to go pick up the car, the finance manager calls to say that i need a cosigner. there is no one in my family that is able to cosign... the only reason i need one is because i have only been at my job for 2 months. so... no CC.. I am so depressed its not even funny.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

That sucks! Having your hopes up then being let down like that!

I will be driving to APR next weekend for the BBQ I could swing through GA if you need a shoulder to cry on.  

Wait how old are you?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

LESCC said:


> Wait how old are you?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

smartchick2009 said:


> so... i was told that i was approved and then the day before i was supposed to go pick up the car, the finance manager calls to say that i need a cosigner. there is no one in my family that is able to cosign... the only reason i need one is because i have only been at my job for 2 months. so... no CC.. I am so depressed its not even funny.


if only one reason it was ue to ur work, go to different dealership n turn 2 in 12


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

LESCC said:


> That sucks! Having your hopes up then being let down like that!
> 
> I will be driving to APR next weekend for the BBQ I could swing through GA if you need a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> Wait how old are you?


I'm 21. I work for a Business Developmental Center for car dealerships all of the country. I make $2200 a month and this is bull. I can go pick up a 2007 EOS with 58k on it for $350 a month with gap and a 2 year/24k mile warranty at a VW dealership but a Preowned dealership can't get me approved for a $15k CC with 40k miles.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

smartchick2009 said:


> I'm 21. I work for a Business Developmental Center for car dealerships all of the country. I make $2200 a month and this is bull. I can go pick up a 2007 EOS with 58k on it for $350 a month with gap and a 2 year/24k mile warranty at a VW dealership but a Preowned dealership can't get me approved for a $15k CC with 40k miles.


15k w 40k miles? thats awesome deal i think!!! Try find co-signer!!!! or go to different dealership if u want CC only... nobody verifies ur place of work whn u get a loan!


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

smartchick2009 said:


> I'm 21. I work for a Business Developmental Center for car dealerships all of the country. I make $2200 a month and this is bull. I can go pick up a 2007 EOS with 58k on it for $350 a month with gap and a 2 year/24k mile warranty at a VW dealership but a Preowned dealership can't get me approved for a $15k CC with 40k miles.




going to get the EOS.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

smartchick2009 said:


> going to get the EOS.


oh nooo


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

It always came down to an eos or a cc. I like the sound of a warranty and gap for the Same price that the other dealership was saying they may be able to give me on the cc it time just sounds like they were having a lot of extra fees that they were adding into the price of the car seemed a little bit shady to me.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ that sucks! It happened to me as well when I first wanted to buy a car in '08. But then saw the CC, waited for a year, saved, signed up with a Credit Union (DCU) and they approved me and I bought mine.

Maybe you should give the CC another shot through a Credit Union? They have low APRs for first time buyers both new/used.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

smartchick2009 said:


> It always came down to an eos or a cc. I like the sound of a warranty and gap for the Same price that the other dealership was saying they may be able to give me on the cc it time just sounds like they were having a lot of extra fees that they were adding into the price of the car seemed a little bit shady to me.


I work at PNC Bank, lets get the loan for you thru us!


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

NOOOOOO an EOS is such a girl car!!!!! 






Errrrr Wait.. Carry on. .


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

LESCC said:


> NOOOOOO an EOS is such a girl car!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, No way on the Eos.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sagittas! Traded the Interlagos to vwj81.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Niceeeeeeeee looking spectacular!!!! She's done now,,,,right ?? Loll


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Got my car from the body shop back finally!! Added a stage 1 badge and redid my tints on my signals and re added my front led lights. Back to normal !


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the APR badge! What wing is that??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> I agree, No way on the Eos.


X3


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Niceeeeeeeee looking spectacular!!!! She's done now,,,,right ?? Loll


Not quite yet. Need to get the front lip in the Spring.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not quite yet. Need to get the front lip in the Spring.


In that case get the wing to complete it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also paint those lug covers to match the wheels...it's a cleaner look IMO


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah but that's like 3 hundred some and it's not that noticeable.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yeah but that's like 3 hundred some and it's not that noticeable.


ESP on a black cc


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Came stock when I bought the car from vw
But very glad to have it back!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> X3


X4


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Add APR Intake, looks and sounds great. But it's a bit tight and can't get the battery bolt in see pics.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just installed my LED puddles....took forever cause as I was pulling out the light harness, the bulb popped out and fell inside the housing...literally took apart the entire side mirror assembly to get the bulb out...put it all back together and here we are....










My aspherical mirrors were not harmed in the process 

The bulbs are size 194, like the city light bulb, if you have HID headlights. Here is the bulb, no error codes....these bulbs do not pose a danger if they burn out so I'm assuming the CECM does not test them, thank God..


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Just installed my LED puddles


looking good! Where did you get the bulbs from?

I got my Euro switch today, and the silver ring for it came in on Tuesday. Will be installing both tomorrow while I'm at work.








+







=










----------



## Pajel (Jan 4, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Add APR Intake, looks and sounds great. But it's a bit tight and can't get the battery bolt in see pics.


you don't need it its for golf and jetta


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> looking good! Where did you get the bulbs from?
> 
> I got my Euro switch today, and the silver ring for it came in on Tuesday. Will be installing both tomorrow while I'm at work.
> 
> ...


Bulbs eBay, bought a dozen for about $4.99


----------



## Pajel (Jan 4, 2011)

before
after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pajel, I gotta say, that's probably the nicest interior mod I've ever seen. Looks perfect!!!! Great work!


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice job with the carbon fiber wrap. Unrelated to the wrap, I like your "EJECT" button in the center console.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to do something similar with mine too, but with brushed black metallic instead. Just need to find the time and patience to get around to it. How long did it take you to wrap all that? Did you do the door inserts too?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Pajel said:


> you don't need it its for golf and jetta


Great, thanks


----------



## Pajel (Jan 4, 2011)

baye said:


> I've been wanting to do something similar with mine too, but with brushed black metallic instead. Just need to find the time and patience to get around to it. How long did it take you to wrap all that? Did you do the door inserts too?


 It took me around 5 hours but i had to redue some pieces, after you do one the rest is easy remember to keep the pattern when you do yours


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pajel said:


> It took me around 5 hours but i had to redue some pieces, after you do one the rest is easy remember to keep the pattern when you do yours


 very clean! greatjob!!


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Washed and waxed. Good morning! 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks good :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally had a day off to clay bar and detail her. 

2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr


Cc by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Finally had a day off to clay bar and detail her.
> 
> [/]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8060333327/]2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr
> ...


One of my favorite CCs on vortex!


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Sticker bomb on the back.

lazy day


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

DOQ Nice car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Finally had a day off to clay bar and detail her.
> 
> [/]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8060333327/]2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr


That looks amazing:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ridding this for a weekend only. I hope!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That dealership needs to get its head out of its you know what!

I had a horrible experience there!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> One of my favorite CCs on vortex!





RAMDUDE said:


> DOQ Nice car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





RICO85 said:


> That looks amazing:thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks fellas! 

Btw, what's the best/easiest way to remove the rear emblem? I want to paint it. 
:beer:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Btw, what's the best/easiest way to remove the rear emblem? I want to paint it.
> :beer:


Like mine ?
















Just take screwdriver, from down you'll see a little space to put the screwdriver, do it "slowly" (its not sticked)

Sorry for my bad english !!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RAMDUDE said:


> Sticker bomb on the back.
> 
> lazy day


lol @ pedo :d


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Today .......

Kidnapped my gf :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

clkitx said:


> Like mine ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely. I am gonna give it a shot tomorrow. Probably gonna plasti dip it


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Before







During







After








The ring creates a bit of lip, but you can only really see it from an angle. It's not that noticeable when you look at it straight on


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Percisely. I am gonna give it a shot tomorrow. Probably gonna plasti dip it


I dipped it, easily, 4x dip and result is perfect 

btw, had same wheels as yours 
Broke one so sold the wheels ... so bad


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Look what I found: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/09-10-11-12V...Accessories&hash=item337c4f892a#ht_543wt_1159 opcorn:

















But so pricey...


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Spent the day carbon wrapping my grill and surround. I will take some shots with the grill on the car tomorrow if weather permits...........It got dark.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Los1 said:


> Spent the day carbon wrapping my grill and surround. I will take some shots with the grill on the car tomorrow if weather permits...........It got dark.


That will look sick if its on a White CC


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> That will look sick if its on a White CC


It's on my white CC. I will post some pics tomorrow if it doesnt rain.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Just take screwdriver, from down you'll see a little space to put the screwdriver, do it "slowly" (its not sticked)


DANG that's it?!?!?!?!....looks like I have a new project to work on


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

i also made a custom license plate holder as i was not going to drill in the surround. i temporarily zip tied the plate to the lower grill as time was of the essence.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

clkitx said:


> I dipped it, easily, 4x dip and result is perfect
> 
> btw, had same wheels as yours
> Broke one so sold the wheels ... so bad


how did you break them? they are not good quality? i was looking into getting those for spring!


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Today .......
> 
> Kidnapped my gf :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LOL laughed so hard on this.. Love the stickers too.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> how did you break them? they are not good quality? i was looking into getting those for spring!


One pothole on highway and broke it 3 times 
Repaired it, then sold them, too risky.
I think you can only get it "copy" (not oem)
But mine was maybe china copy ... dont know, bought not new !
And now many factory from italy & germany do wheels copy ... high quality.
Just be sure its not CHINA copy !!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

i have seen these wheels on oemwheelsplus only..n i thnk its china ONLY


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Got my wheels on at last.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks very clean :thumbup:

Man I soo I envy the euro headlights:banghead:


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice wheels, what size and are u lowered?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

That 713 Drank said:


> Nice wheels, what size and are u lowered?


Wheels are 20 x 8.5 et35. Lowered all the way on Vmaxx extreme coilovers.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> Wheels are 20 x 8.5 et35. Lowered all the way on Vmaxx extreme coilovers.


Are your tires 215 or 225/35/R20?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks very clean :thumbup:
> 
> Man I soo I envy the euro headlights:banghead:


I'm dying to get euro headlights


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I'm dying to get euro headlights


I think you just like spending money on your car no matter what it is. :wave:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Lowered with eibach springs
Installed Led Drls
Installed hoen titanium low beam bulbs and fogs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Peterek....stunning!


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

*drl's*



peterek said:


> Lowered with eibach springs
> Installed Led Drls
> Installed hoen titanium low beam bulbs and fogs


Which led drl's are those?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Peter, car looked amazing when I was driving next to you! can't wait to get lowered....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R-line said:


> Which led drl's are those?


Those are Chineese


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

R-line said:


> Which led drl's are those?


Very nice ! :thumbup:

Btw are those wheels 18's or 19's ? I am considering buying exact same wheel just cant decide about the size. I dont want my ride to be too hard


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

mtomaska said:


> Very nice ! :thumbup:
> 
> Btw are those wheels 18's or 19's ? I am considering buying exact same wheel just cant decide about the size. I dont want my ride to be too hard


if you get these in oem, they will be 18's. you can get aftermarket in
19's, but 18's will give you the best ride and handling if that is your priority.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks all!!!

To be honest.when i switched from stock 17 to those 19 with 235/35/19 conti dws the ride was even more comfy than on stock ones.

And now when i lowered would love go have 20" 

And drl are from ebay the ones that go for around $200, wiring is tricky and they dont come with clear corner pieces


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Wheels are 20 x 8.5 et35. Lowered all the way on Vmaxx extreme coilovers.


Niiice


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Ran my CC out of curiosity at San Antonio Raceway. It's slow lol. Reaction time was 1.1 and 1/4 mile was 15.1 at 95mph. Turbo lag is a killer with the Dsg. That was with all my detailing supplies, three chairs, camera equipment, full tank of fuel and the old ladies purse. It did alright for stock I guess. Had some fun snapping some photos while I was there. 


















One of the fastest reaction times I've seen. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Met a fellow vortex member and CC owner at the hand car wash. He had the silver R line 4 motion. 

He was complaining about the poor gas mileage, lol. I pissed him off even more by telling him I put down more power than him on my 2.0t and get roughly 38 mph on the highway 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Met a fellow vortex member and CC owner at the hand car wash. He had the silver R line 4 motion.
> 
> He was complaining about the poor gas mileage, lol. I pissed him off even more by telling him I put down more power than him on my 2.0t and get roughly 38 mph on the highway
> 
> ...


Could be...but a V6 sounds better


----------



## Pajel (Jan 4, 2011)

Sisters Pulaski Day Parade


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

some new pics_


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Met a fellow vortex member and CC owner at the hand car wash. He had the silver R line 4 motion.


seems to be missing the front lip and side skirts...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Carbonio Intake, I'm surprise how well the car accelerates with it. No more 1st gear hesitation.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Carbonio Intake, I'm surprise how well the car accelerates with it. No more 1st gear hesitation.


Just a carboni by itself or do u have a tune?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Unfortunatly hit a falken









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Just a carboni by itself or do u have a tune?


By itself, tuning APR this Friday.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> By itself, tuning APR this Friday.


I only ask because from what I've heard and read the CAI does nothing at all without tune. I've been wanting to get one but everyone keeps saying no to just a CAI by itself.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I only ask because from what I've heard and read the CAI does nothing at all without tune. I've been wanting to get one but everyone keeps saying no to just a CAI by itself.


I believe that the CAI without tune may only get you a better engine sound (if you even like it), gain few HP, and let some extra air in... The same thing will happen with a tune... But it's a must for a Stage 1+ setup to make it work.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I put down more power than him on my 2.0t and get roughly* 38 mph *on the highway


Stuck in Valet mode? :laugh:



BETOGLI said:


> I believe that the CAI without tune may only get you a better engine sound (if you even like it), gain few HP, and let some extra air in... The same thing will happen with a tune... But it's a must for a Stage 1+ setup to make it work.


Exactly what I've been telling him...over & over again

Intake helps flow more in the higher revs for sure, but the stock tune doesn't make any power in the higher revs. And you give up the "torquey" feeling in slow/city driving.

With a tune though....the intake compliments it VERY nicely because you're gaining +50lb./ft. of torque so you're not really losing that "torquey feeling"
And then you'll bump the hp with that extra air going in, with a tune, because the turbo needs it now (since you're boosting 16-17psi instead of 9-10psi with stock)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You've been telling me and I've been understanding from the first time you told me. BUT, as I've been asking, I want a cure for the first gear hesitation upon takeoff, without having to go to stage one....as one of the members noted it has helped him with that. I'm not looking to race people on back roads with 45mph limits, so I'm not too concerned about losing some torque. 95%, if not more of my driving is highway, so I am more more than ok exchanging some torque at city driving for a little more hp on the highway since I will be in high revs there. When the car hits about 25k miles I'm more than likely jumping straight to S2. For now, let the engine break in properly, I'm still under 8k.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I want a cure for the first gear hesitation upon takeoff


It's the combination of the drive by wire system & DSG.
So it's always gonna be there, regardless.

With more power, it's just less noticable


FYI....if you have this hose on the front of your airbox, you're CBFA.
If not....then you're CCTA


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks buddy for the illustration, I will
Check my airbox, i think I have that hose.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah the CCTA vs CBFA depends on which state you bought the car from. It has something to do with the emission standards in your state. NJ CCs are CCTA, at least mine is and CA CCs are CBFA, and it looks like CCs in MI are as well.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Yeah the CCTA vs CBFA depends on which state you bought the car from. It has something to do with the emission standards in your state. NJ CCs are CCTA, at least mine is and CA CCs are CBFA, and it looks like CCs in MI are as well.


I thought all 11 and 12s are CBFA. The state emission standard thing doesn't make sense since cars are sold across state lines all the time not to mention people who relocate. Would their cars fail emissions testing due to them purchasing a vehicle in a state that has no/fewer emissions requirements? Also, if that's the case, it's not very cost effective for VW from a manufacturing perspective to build different engines based on state. It would be better to build one engine to meet the strictest requirements and use that engine for all states.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

greek bandit said:


> Unfortunatly hit a falken


Looks to me like you hit a falcon. Haha, sorry, I just had to. :laugh:

That sucks, though.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I only ask because from what I've heard and read the CAI does nothing at all without tune. I've been wanting to get one but everyone keeps saying no to just a CAI by itself.


I've heard the same, but I can certainly feel more of something and just not sound (which I barely hear, while driving) plus this first gear hesitation is gone, takes off in D mode like it should. Even though I still drive in S or M.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> I thought all 11 and 12s are CBFA. The state emission standard thing doesn't make sense since cars are sold across state lines all the time not to mention people who relocate. Would their cars fail emissions testing due to them purchasing a vehicle in a state that has no/fewer emissions requirements? Also, if that's the case, it's not very cost effective for VW from a manufacturing perspective to build different engines based on state. It would be better to build one engine to meet the strictest requirements and use that engine for all states.


I have a 12 and its a CCTA


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> Yeah the CCTA vs CBFA depends on which state you bought the car from. It has something to do with the emission standards in your state. NJ CCs are CCTA, at least mine is and CA CCs are CBFA, and it looks like CCs in MI are as well.



not exactly true. cars being moved and transported from place to place.
i bought mine in jersey and its cbfa unfortunately.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks to me like you hit a falcon. Haha, sorry, I just had to. :laugh:
> 
> That sucks, though.


CC 1:0 Falcon
any damage?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like a black piece is missing from the part that attaches to the car, and a small crack....very tiny piece. I wonder If that's where the beak made contact


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

wrapped my interior trim black


VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> wrapped my interior trim black
> 
> 
> VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> ...


You've got to handle that St. Tropez interior paneling! It's a costly project, but DEFINITELY worth it.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> You've got to handle that St. Tropez interior paneling! It's a costly project, but DEFINITELY worth it.


What? Picture?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> What? Picture?


Details in this thread, just keep scrolling!


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

wh1te09gti said:


> CC 1:0 Falcon
> any damage?


yeah the wind cover is cracked and loose fitting/broken, now that its mentions that does kinda look like a beak mark.......****ty situation though new mirror is $285


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Which part is $285?? I took apart the entire thing this weekend to change the bulbs, I know it inside/out


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Which part is $285?? I took apart the entire thing this weekend to change the bulbs, I know it inside/out


Did the bulb change myself they come apart pretty easy but in this case i need the whole mirror....thats the $285

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> wrapped my interior trim black
> 
> 
> VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> ...


How easy or hard is it doing this wrap? Plus love that interior color.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Painted my windshield washer cap same color as my car!


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Ampiler said:


> VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Beautiful ride :thumbup: I like the rims most :heart:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Painted my windshield washer cap same color as my car!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Beautiful ride :thumbup: I like the rims most :heart:


I agree. His car is lux on the inside, hip on the outside.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a call from the dealership... They were trying to install APR DP that i got frm ECS Tuning and they ran into problems...
1)3" to 2,5" connector appeared to be 3" all the way, they took care of that..

2)when they tried to line up DP with CBE to connect it - it did line up..so they weren't able to complete the install..Straight Pipe is on different angle...

I'm very confused and don't know what to expect... anybody had this issue? maybe they doing smth wrong at the dealership? but they clame they done many of them, and know whats up...+ thye are being very helpful... they are going to contact ARP and ECS tomorrow to figure things up

I would guess, Right Box - Wrong Part situation?


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I work at PNC Bank, lets get the loan for you thru us!


ended up getting the EOS and I LOVE it so far, The CC is definitely in my future, but unfortunately just not now. and i got approved through fifth third bank. its cool, i'll enjoy my 2+ years of Eos ownership, build some more credit all the while modding the eos and then I'll get my CC, heck who knows maybe there will be something out then that i'll just HAVE to have. lol  (doubt it) nothing beats a white CC with the 2 tone interior.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

smartchick2009 said:


> ended up getting the EOS and I LOVE it so far, The CC is definitely in my future, but unfortunately just not now. and i got approved through fifth third bank. its cool, i'll enjoy my 2+ years of Eos ownership, build some more credit all the while modding the eos and then I'll get my CC, heck who knows maybe there will be something out then that i'll just HAVE to have. lol  (doubt it) nothing beats a white CC with the 2 tone interior.


Congrats anyways )))) Post the picture, CC Lover


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice wheels!


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Nice wheels!


Anyone know what kind they are? Someone said Samarkand but idk.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They are Samarkand wheels 18x8


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got to work, UPS package again ))). Almost there for the instal


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got to work, UPS package again ))). Almost there for the instal


That looks identical to my OEM one, hopefully it fits flush...Better then the down pipe did!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That looks identical to my OEM one, hopefully it fits flush...Better then the down pipe did!


lmao.. true..... I hope so bro...Few morepieces and Install day.

its rediculous situation with downpipe. we see what they say today....


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Got to work, UPS package again ))). Almost there for the instal


How is this different or better then the OEM ?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> How is this different or better then the OEM ?


I wouldn't know if better or not.. Im using these for the Fogs Retrofit project.. My car didnt come w Fogs and I really want those. VW OEM part is way to expencive.... got two even cheaper than the price of one OEM


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally got around to swapping out my turn signals for Euro clear ones. So much better. My car is Candy White and the orange ones were so blah!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> You've been telling me and I've been understanding from the first time you told me. BUT, as I've been asking, I want a cure for the first gear hesitation upon takeoff, without having to go to stage one....as one of the members noted it has helped him with that. I'm not looking to race people on back roads with 45mph limits, so I'm not too concerned about losing some torque. 95%, if not more of my driving is highway, so I am more more than ok exchanging some torque at city driving for a little more hp on the highway since I will be in high revs there. When the car hits about 25k miles I'm more than likely jumping straight to S2. For now, let the engine break in properly, I'm still under 8k.


You can buy a Sprint Booster and that would help you very much to improve throttle response. There's not that much people who believe in this product... but it's really awesome even if you don't gain any HP.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you have a link? I haven't heard of this before...thanks


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Washed and waxed.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Washed and waxed.


That thing is perfect.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Do you have a link? I haven't heard of this before...thanks


Found it On ECS for yah:wave:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Performance/ES1897079/
It sounds like it's just what the CC needs to get rid of that "lag" everyone complains about, but it's a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That booster looks pretty cool but I wonder if it really works, haven't heard of anyone running one though


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That booster looks pretty cool but I wonder if it really works, haven't heard of anyone running one though


Some feedback about sprint booster:
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/42-volkswagen-passat-b5-discussion/314094-sprint-booster-power-converter.html


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> That thing is perfect.


Thanks! I love it.


----------



## Pajel (Jan 4, 2011)

Carbonio Intake + ECU Upgrade all options and cover wrapped


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Washed and waxed.


Nice Ride Man! Do you happen to live in Orlando??? If so there is a meet on October 21st that a Vintage BMW Group is putting on about 1 hour away that should be a good time!! There will be BMW's, Audi's, VW's, Volvo's, Mini's, Fiat's and so on.

If you want more details let me know and I can send them your way 

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

G-ReaL said:


> Nice Ride Man! Do you happen to live in Orlando??? If so there is a meet on October 21st that a Vintage BMW Group is putting on about 1 hour away that should be a good time!! There will be BMW's, Audi's, VW's, Volvo's, Mini's, Fiat's and so on.
> 
> If you want more details let me know and I can send them your way
> 
> Cheers :thumbup:


Jacksonville and my rents live in Longwood. PM me the info I'm always down for to take a ride.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

peterek said:


> Some feedback about sprint booster:
> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/42-volkswagen-passat-b5-discussion/314094-sprint-booster-power-converter.html


Nice, that sounds pretty cool....might try it later down the road, first I gotta get to a stage though LOL


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

G-ReaL said:


> Nice Ride Man! Do you happen to live in Orlando??? If so there is a meet on October 21st that a Vintage BMW Group is putting on about 1 hour away that should be a good time!! There will be BMW's, Audi's, VW's, Volvo's, Mini's, Fiat's and so on.
> 
> If you want more details let me know and I can send them your way
> 
> Cheers :thumbup:


let me know man, my fiance lives in orlando, might make the trip...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Had DP installed, tuned to match.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Got rid of the CC (fantastic car and I loved every second in it) and did the ol' switcheroo because I got an insane employee price!

OLD









NEW


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

CC looks great, u don't see many murdered out ones....but I'm sure you'll enjoy the new car a lot


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Audi B8 is nice, but only if it has Quattro! specs?


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Ampiler said:


> Audi B8 is nice, but only if it has Quattro! specs?


2013 A4 Premium Plus Quattro w/ advanced key, sport package, and Bang & Olufsen.
I've added a 12" JL Audio sub w/ bass knob, 20" Hartmann wheels, and it got tinted today. I just took delivery this morning so its going well so far haha. I'm not sure what else I'll do, but I'll post anything I do (but not too often as this is the CC forum, but the B8 one is soooooo dead) :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Next up.. Coils, flash, turbo back. Call it a day 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm about to purchase a black 2013 CC with MT. I know I don't want the DSG. I am trading in a Nissan Xterra. Since 2009 when I traded in my Jeep Rubicon, I have had an '09 GLI, '10 FJ Cruiser, '11 GTI, '11 Xterra and now a CC. I keep bouncing from lifted trucks back to VW's. Hoping to find the right balance between luxury and fun. I'm tired of spending money modding vehicles. Only thing I have ever done to my VW's is Stage 1 ECU. Thinking I will only do wheels and tires this time.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

you guys would be interested in doing smth like this? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5678283-OFFICIAL-MKV-.-R32-Monthly-Photo-Contest/page2

Its pretty cool and fun idea i think... Should we create a thread?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> you guys would be interested in doing smth like this?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5678283-OFFICIAL-MKV-.-R32-Monthly-Photo-Contest/page2
> 
> Its pretty cool and fun idea i think... Should we create a thread?


It's funny how nobody really followed the theme rules and just posted whatever they wanted to show off their cars.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah man. Total mess )


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I know it's 1am Michigan time, but I couldn't wait any longer to install my R32 dead pedal on my CC. The retrofit was a 100% solid install...pics tomorrow when I have some "natural" light.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Before:










After:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Floor looks much better and clean, do you use ur own vacuum at home or do u go to the car wash ones?........jk jk LOL....the pedals look good :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect! Love it!!! Easy install?

P.S. time to switch to rubber floor mats:laugh: Its getting nasty around here...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Floor looks much better and clean, do you use ur own vacuum at home or do u go to the car wash ones?........jk jk LOL....the pedals look good :thumbup:


Lol, I feel like an HSN (Home shopping network) commercial....like for face cream...the lady is frowning & her hair looks like crap in the before pics, but in the after pics just by applying face cream, she is now smiling, hair looks hot (the cream did all that).......same with my dead pedal, they all of a sudden made the carpet clean and I really feel like the pedal added about 1.5hp and 1.0 torque...lollll

I've always had the gas and break...it's the dead one that took forever to discover and install, since they only make the "R" version dead pedal for the CC.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Looks perfect! Love it!!! Easy install?
> 
> P.S. time to switch to rubber floor mats:laugh: Its getting nasty around here...


Some modifications to the back of the dead pedal, and purchased an adapter and extra torx screw, all from ECS. It's a tight space and awkward to reach, but overall, great install


Yeah I'm pulling out my mojo mats too.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Where did you get the dead pedal? looks great.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ready for the springs n almost there for the fogs install(grilles r in process)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> Where did you get the dead pedal? looks great.


ECS tuning, man!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Delete


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Started painting the rear trunk emblem









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Washed it because somebody spit cracker jacks on my door handle.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Pajel said:


> Carbonio Intake + ECU Upgrade all options and cover wrapped


What's the red power wiring coming from the battery and down into the fender?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Started painting the rear trunk emblem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, how hard was it to detach it from the plastic part?....what are u using plastidip?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pookie64 said:


> What's the red power wiring coming from the battery and down into the fender?


x2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

He prolly has a system and that wire goes to the amp


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Must love good discount


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Started painting the rear trunk emblem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came out good but that emblem was a b!tch to get out. I ended up using my radio remove tools. Yes, I use 4 light coats of plastic dip











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Drove my CC to the BFI Oktoberfest. saw a bunch of good friends and made it back home around 10 last night.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. Any photos? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Came out good but that emblem was a b!tch to get out. I ended up using my radio remove tools. Yes, I use 4 light coats of plastic dip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but sucks to hear u had a hard time getting the badge off....I'm gonna attempt this soon but in gloss black


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Came out good but that emblem was a b!tch to get out. I ended up using my radio remove tools. Yes, I use 4 light coats of plastic dip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use for ur tails, man? they look great! Stealth mod too?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Fitted my R line sill protectors









Changed my centre caps to Bentley speed caps.









Then added some 5mm spacers to the front.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line sill protectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those sill protectors OEM? I like how they bend around the corner. Where are they from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy Monday to me! Usps just brought these in








Finally all set for the fog install...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Fog install is quite easy....let me know how it goes...I pretty much took it all apart to swap out the bulbs. U need to b careful, there at two screws on that panel u took a pic of. One screw to hold it in place (outer most screw) and the other, closer to the center grill is for adjusting the level of the beam.

I see u have the bulbs for the puddles as well. G'luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Took a few photos for a calendar that some friends will be donating the money to toys for tots. Not to happy with the first set so I think we will shoot more soon. What do you guys think? Constructive criticism appreciated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Fog install is quite easy....let me know how it goes...I pretty much took it all apart to swap out the bulbs. U need to b careful, there at two screws on that panel u took a pic of. One screw to hold it in place (outer most screw) and the other, closer to the center grill is for adjusting the level of the beam.
> 
> I see u have the bulbs for the puddles as well. G'luck
> 
> ...


I hope we be able to run the harnessand igger wires lol... I'm going to follow DIY on Fogs, so I thnk should be ok  
Thanks for the hint abt the screws and beam!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got the right LEDs from China today








Hopefully I can get them installed this weekend. Trying to get the car ready for Big SoCal Euro next month. Bought wheels from the classifieds, so hopefully they ship soon. Might be lowering the car hopefully by the end of the month. And maybe R32 pedals by the end of the month as well. Big plans, and no time. Hopefully I can get all that done by the show.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Got the right LEDs from China today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm those look different than mine...

Did you pay around $200 for them?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Took a few photos for a calendar that some friends will be donating the money to toys for tots. Not to happy with the first set so I think we will shoot more soon. What do you guys think? Constructive criticism appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


What camera was this shot with? Is this after edit? 

Angle is ok, maybe try getting lower? Like at the same level as mirrors? Angle is no problem though it can work a is. 

What time of day was this shot? I see alot of reflection in windsheild of clouds. Try later in the day?

Oh and nude is always better


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

peterek said:


> Hmm those look different than mine...
> 
> Did you pay around $200 for them?


Yeah I paid around $200, and this is the second set that they sent me. The first set was not what I wanted. It required cutting into a bunch of wires, and I didn't want that. Contacted the seller, and he said that they had 2 versions of the lights. After a couple emails he realized that they had sent the wrong set, and sent me the correct ones. These hook up just like the oem signals do, but they also require you to tap into the city lights to run the DRLs.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The CC from a few weeks back.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah I paid around $200, and this is the second set that they sent me. The first set was not what I wanted. It required cutting into a bunch of wires, and I didn't want that. Contacted the seller, and he said that they had 2 versions of the lights. After a couple emails he realized that they had sent the wrong set, and sent me the correct ones. These hook up just like the oem signals do, but they also require you to tap into the city lights to run the DRLs.


I got the replacement set (same as yours) and installed them today. The turn signal is completely plug n play, zero errors. I'm still trying to figure out the best place to tap for the LED DRLs because every fuse and connection I tried on the fuse box seems to just turn on the DRL LEDs on connection. F17 in the fuse box seems to work but there's a delay in powering down. I'd like to avoid splicing existing wires if possible...

On a side note, the DRL LEDs are super bright. You can probably see them a mile away.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just installed Dome n Map lights leds off ebay! They give same color as those expensive kits, but so much cheaper! Sorry for cellphone pictures, maybe one day I do it w my DSLR. Color is exact match!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

baye said:


> I got the replacement set (same as yours) and installed them today. The turn signal is completely plug n play, zero errors. I'm still trying to figure out the best place to tap for the LED DRLs because every fuse and connection I tried on the fuse box seems to just turn on the DRL LEDs on connection. F17 in the fuse box seems to work but there's a delay in powering down. I'd like to avoid splicing existing wires if possible...
> 
> Did you try (the above) when the engine was running? If you did, that's why the DRLs turn on, they are supposed to. Try connecting with the engine off : the DRLs should be OFF. Then start the engine and the DRLs should automatically turn-ON. The slight turn-off delay is normal.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> Did you try (the above) when the engine was running? If you did, that's why the DRLs turn on, they are supposed to. Try connecting with the engine off : the DRLs should be OFF. Then start the engine and the DRLs should automatically turn-ON. The slight turn-off delay is normal.


The ignition was off, key out. Most of the stuff I touch on the fuse box just lights the LEDs up. F17 stays off until I insert the key but then it has problems turning off after removing the key. I'm sure there's something that'll work but I'm just trying to exhaust the simplest options first


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

baye said:


> I got the replacement set (same as yours) and installed them today. The turn signal is completely plug n play, zero errors. I'm still trying to figure out the best place to tap for the LED DRLs because every fuse and connection I tried on the fuse box seems to just turn on the DRL LEDs on connection. F17 in the fuse box seems to work but there's a delay in powering down. I'd like to avoid splicing existing wires if possible...
> 
> On a side note, the DRL LEDs are super bright. You can probably see them a mile away.


Thanks for the heads up! I am also not trying to cut into the stock wiring, so will have to figure out a way of powering the DRLs. I also don't want to have to run wires through the firewall, so I'm going to try the fuses in the undrhood fuze relay box. Hopefully I am able to keep all the wires in the engine bay. CC'ed said that is the way he wired his, so going to give it a shot. 

CC'ed would you happen to have pictures of your DRLs wiring? They would really help out alot. Thanks! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

seapdx said:


>


What navigation headunit is this? It looks huge.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Bleser said:


> What navigation headunit is this? It looks huge.


I have the same one, audiosources as-7609. 8 inch screen


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I was about to say lol


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Bleser said:


> What navigation headunit is this? It looks huge.


Mine looks similar maybe the audiosources brand?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Got these done last night and coded and what a change. Projector hid headlights!! 








The headache and money was worth it in my opinion


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

looking great man! where did you get them from? how much were they? plug and play or u had to do xenon harness?


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

peterek said:


> I have the same one, audiosources as-7609. 8 inch screen


Can I get a website on where to get this head unit :thumbup:


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Bleser said:


> What navigation headunit is this? It looks huge.


I would like to know more about this unit as well opcorn:


----------



## Curt941 (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe the audiosources.net ANS810 is the newest version

http://www.audiosources.net/productshow.asp?bid=28&tid=42&sid=42&id=39


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

mtomaska said:


> I would like to know more about this unit as well opcorn:


http://www.audiosources.net/products.asp?bid=28&tid=42

I installed it in my car and i like it. Cost $400

I also bought 2 cheap cameras $25 yeah so have rear and front camera. .

Add iphone video cable and you can view iphone screen on the unit.

The bad:
Contact sync over bluetooth is slow with iphone,but sound quality is very good, it also streams music over bluetooth

No satelite radio support


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

peterek said:


> http://www.audiosources.net/products.asp?bid=28&tid=42
> 
> I installed it in my car and i like it. Cost $400
> 
> ...


Does it come with GPS??
And I know it says it on the website but does it work with the steering wheel controls?
Also what about the MDI in the bluetooth screen? Does it still displays the phone info?


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Can you post the ebay link? Are these what you purchased? - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=221134310235




baye said:


> I got the replacement set (same as yours) and installed them today. The turn signal is completely plug n play, zero errors. I'm still trying to figure out the best place to tap for the LED DRLs because every fuse and connection I tried on the fuse box seems to just turn on the DRL LEDs on connection. F17 in the fuse box seems to work but there's a delay in powering down. I'd like to avoid splicing existing wires if possible...
> 
> On a side note, the DRL LEDs are super bright. You can probably see them a mile away.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Does it come with GPS??
> And I know it says it on the website but does it work with the steering wheel controls?
> Also what about the MDI in the bluetooth screen? Does it still displays the phone info?


Yes it comes with gps or you can install you own software that runs on windowsCE

Steering wheel controls works

On mdi shows only the input: radio fm or am,cd, aux , that it no phone info


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

JLondon said:


> Can you post the ebay link? Are these what you purchased? - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=221134310235


Those are the lights we got. I say we because I got them too. I would contact the seller before you purchase, and let him know that you want the units that are pictured. The reason I say this is because both baye, and myself found out that they have 2 different designs the hard way. We both received the "updated" design that requires you to cut into the original wiring for the stock turn signals.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Those are the lights we got. I say we because I got them too. I would contact the seller before you purchase, and let him know that you want the units that are pictured. The reason I say this is because both baye, and myself found out that they have 2 different designs the hard way. We both received the "updated" design that requires you to cut into the original wiring for the stock turn signals.


Hey let me know how your install goes. See my post in the led thread about the fuse box wiring.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

baye said:


> Hey let me know how your install goes. See my post in the led thread about the fuse box wiring.


Sure did:thumbup: that was a great find on the Chinese forum. :beer: I didn't want to run the wire through the firewall, but it looks like I'm going to have to.

Unfortunately for me, my install is going to have to wait til next week after I take my car to the stealership. :banghead: Both my rear window regulators are not working properly, they roll up extremely slow and make weird noises. Almost like if the cable is stuck on something. Also the passenger side headlight got some really bad condensation on the inside of it, and my city light isn't working on that side:banghead:. Made an appointment for next week Tuesday, so I hope to have the DRLs in by next weekend.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Very Quick shipping!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Very Quick shipping!


NIIIICE!!! post up some pics when you have them on. :beer::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will do!  Struggling with right side


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Will do!  Struggling with right side


Take your time and go slow, you don't want those bulbs bumping against anything when you insert them.

Oh, and you'll probably want at least another pair for the turning lights. The mismatched color bugged me to no ends when turning at night until I swapped those too.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

baye said:


> Take your time and go slow, you don't want those bulbs bumping against anything when you insert them.
> 
> Oh, and you'll probably want at least another pair for the turning lights. The mismatched color bugged me to no ends when turning at night until I swapped those too.


I don't even notice my stock turning lights anymore since I switched to hoens


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

baye said:


> Take your time and go slow, you don't want those bulbs bumping against anything when you insert them.
> 
> Oh, and you'll probably want at least another pair for the turning lights. The mismatched color bugged me to no ends when turning at night until I swapped those too.


I scratched painted tips of one a little..would it be any harm?. still can't get right in myself (spent like 30 min...my right hand in cast and i try using left hand, dsnt work,so i secured it somehow so it dsnt move much, but its where it shld be), left is in.. going to ask somebody to help...

Turning lights are H7 too?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I scratched painted tips of one a little..would it be any harm?. still can't get right in myself (spent like 30 min...my right hand in cast and i try using left hand, dsnt work,so i secured it somehow so it dsnt move much, but its where it shld be), left is in.. going to ask somebody to help...
> 
> Turning lights are H7 too?


Well, it shouldn't explode or anything but I'd keep a spare set close by just in case of premature failure since halogen bulbs can be pretty finicky when it comes to contaminants.

And yes, the turning lights and high beams are also H7s.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

oh spare bulbs for 50+9 bux shipping bux.. no thanks ) lol

I will keep the stock ones just in case  
hope these will last for w while if no, I'm going to enforce 1 Year Warranty Hoen gives


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Not my car but as I was trolling for more info for my DRL LED install I found some guy's decked out CC in China:









Those Audi RS-style diffuser+exhaust are  Appears to be custom made. (the car is 2.0T)









Would love to see somebody offer this here but I'd hate to think of the costs. 

More pics:
http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-a-100026-16496180-1.html
http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-905-17294721-1.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

great looking diffuser....! I would love to have one of that kind!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

drove it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sexy shot! Love it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I don't even notice my stock turning lights anymore since I switched to hoens


I switched my fogs to Hoens, and I drive 100% of the time with my fogs on, which means my turning lights never turn on. Wish there was a way to Vagcom the turning bulbs to still work while fogs are on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> NIIIICE!!! post up some pics when you have them on. :beer::beer:












Installed them! As of right now i can say 
For looks yes
Visibility - totally sucks! Drove at night in rain couldn't see anything....maybe with the fogs they are going to be ok, but by itself its a no no on the streets w no lights! 

Might need to adjust the height of the beam!!
Anybody knows how to adjust it so its right?! How to measure that?! I know where is a lever but what is the standard n how to get there, guys?!


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

I may buy the plug n' play LEDs as well. Curious to see how all these installs go.

I'm looking for them to work the same way the DRLs (city lights) work right now...but in place of the city lights. Meaning, I only want the LEDs to function as my DRLs and NOT have my city lights on at the same time (unless I turn them on by my dash switch). I previously had my DRLs turned off (VAGCOM), but my dealership screwed it up with my 10K service (Comfort and Convenience update).



RICO85 said:


> Sure did:thumbup: that was a great find on the Chinese forum. :beer: I didn't want to run the wire through the firewall, but it looks like I'm going to have to.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, my install is going to have to wait til next week after I take my car to the stealership. :banghead: Both my rear window regulators are not working properly, they roll up extremely slow and make weird noises. Almost like if the cable is stuck on something. Also the passenger side headlight got some really bad condensation on the inside of it, and my city light isn't working on that side:banghead:. Made an appointment for next week Tuesday, so I hope to have the DRLs in by next weekend.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I switched my fogs to Hoens, and I drive 100% of the time with my fogs on, which means my turning lights never turn on. Wish there was a way to Vagcom the turning bulbs to still work while fogs are on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the turning lights don't come on when the fogs are on??....I guess that's why I never notice them cuz I too always drive with my fogs on at night


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Installed them! As of right now i can say
> For looks yes
> Visibility - totally sucks! Drove at night in rain couldn't see anything....maybe with the fogs they are going to be ok, but by itself its a no no on the streets w no lights!
> 
> ...


U can't really judge them when the road is wet, even my hids didn't project well on wet roads on my previous car....wait til its dry out and you'll like them a lot more .02


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> So the turning lights don't come on when the fogs are on??....I guess that's why I never notice them cuz I too always drive with my fogs on at night


Yeah, by default when the fogs are on (switch pulled out) the turning lights are disabled.

And those hoen bulbs really aren't that bad as long as you don't expect them to perform like HIDs. I've lined the car up for a comparison with our B8 A4 at night and the throw is definitely not as good as the HIDs on the A4. The color is more or less the same though and for most driving conditions they are still better than stock bulbs because the whiter light gives you much better contrast.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ & Baye.... I really hope so guys! I wasn't looking for HID output, if i was i could get HIDs, but i think they make car look cheap,on the headlights w/out projectors. With stock yellowish I could see some light in any weather...but these - barely...almost like driving w no light.We will see when its dry... 

I trully think I need to adjust the beam.. When I was going to the stealership to get leftover parts fort Fog DIY the lights were projecting randomly, right one was totally down and left pretty high.maybe i pulled smth while was struggling w bulbs 
I asked the guy to adjust them, he wasnt a tech but just a nice service guy.. So he lined them up like he thought was going to be ok.. I think i need to make them right!

any thoughts how it spposed to be? how to adjust it?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> So the turning lights don't come on when the fogs are on??....I guess that's why I never notice them cuz I too always drive with my fogs on at night


Yes, they don't turn on if your fogs are on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> AZ & Baye.... I really hope so guys! I wasn't looking for HID output, if i was i could get HIDs, but i think they make car look cheap,on the headlights w/out projectors. With stock yellowish I could see some light in any weather...but these - barely...almost like driving w no light.We will see when its dry...
> 
> I trully think I need to adjust the beam.. When I was going to the stealership to get leftover parts fort Fog DIY the lights were projecting randomly, right one was totally down and left pretty high.maybe i pulled smth while was struggling w bulbs
> I asked the guy to adjust them, he wasnt a tech but just a nice service guy.. So he lined them up like he thought was going to be ok.. I think i need to make them right!
> ...


I don't think u need to adjust any beam here. What the boys said is right. I just drove for the last hour in severe Rain and couldn't see a thing on the road with my stock HIDs

And NO, the fogs will not help with visibility. In fact when i changed my stock bubls to Hoens ( for my fogs that is) i lost probably 40% visibility.....I used to be able to drive with fogs alone when I had the stock bulbs, with the Hoens I can't. But their looks outweighs the cons, so I kept them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Im putting Endurance ones  not Xenon match thou


Cant wait to drive it during regular weather...


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Im putting Endurance ones  not Xenon match thou
> 
> 
> Cant wait to drive it during regular weather...


I'll have to agree with what the other people are saying about the wet weather, just wait until it's dry :beer::beer::beer:

Hopefully you end up liking them bud, i love my fog lights with the hoens bulbs.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Those Audi RS-style diffuser+exhaust are  Appears to be custom made. (the car is 2.0T)










i love this so much


i tried so hard to made my muffler look similar to this

i couldnt find rs style locally for a good price so i settled for a similar one


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

The other day I put in Rev D DV, changed oil, and tried to fix my horn issue to no avail.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> I'll have to agree with what the other people are saying about the wet weather, just wait until it's dry :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Hopefully you end up liking them bud, i love my fog lights with the hoens bulbs.


Thanks man! We will see! Hope so too! Wat bulbs u run on fogs?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

How often in everyone changing their oil??? I've always done 3k miles even on synthetic, but my VW dealer recommends only every 10k. I have 7k miles on the car and have done 2 so far. Since VW covers the 10k oil change I was thinking once every 5k...once out of my pocket, once out of theirs...up to 30k miles of course, then it's all me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I change oil every 5k.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks man! We will see! Hope so too! Wat bulbs u run on fogs?!


I'm running the endurance bulbs from hoen. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> Those Audi RS-style diffuser+exhaust are  Appears to be custom made. (the car is 2.0T)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice man (both of them)!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I also do oil changes every 5k


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I also do oil changes every 5k


Well I guess 5 it is!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> I'm running the endurance bulbs from hoen. :thumbup:


Sweet. Cant wait to set mine up))) helps w visibility or just looks?$


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks buddy 

I need some better pictures 

I just something 3 days ago

slapped on some 06 sl 500 wheels


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Just tested and if you're ONLY using your fog lights, then the cornering lights are disabled. If headlights AND fog lights are on, then the cornering lights work. If your brights are on, with or without fogs, then the cornering lights are disabled.



AZ_CC said:


> So the turning lights don't come on when the fogs are on??....I guess that's why I never notice them cuz I too always drive with my fogs on at night


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> Those Audi RS-style diffuser+exhaust are  Appears to be custom made. (the car is 2.0T)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur tails look totally red.no reverse and tur signal circles.... or it seems like ot on the picture?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Changed my trim up a bit. 


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks great Austin, I was debating on doing that myself but wast sure how it would look:thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Had my rear sunshade slightly adjusted earlier this week, and then drove around like a pimp. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Changed my trim up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that pure white?? I'm liking it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting 20% tint all the way around on my CC. Next up, I think some 18" gunmetal VMR 710's.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks! Yea I'm really liking it. I'm doing the door handle piece and door trim as well 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Thanks! Yea I'm really liking it. I'm doing the door handle piece and door trim as well
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


What are u using for that? Is it durable and scratch resistant. Also does it come in aluminum color?

Here is what I want to do. On the executive model the stereo is upgraded and on the doors just above the speakers, there is a strip of aluminum with the name of the system. I want to achieve that trim look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> ur tails look totally red.no reverse and tur signal circles.... or it seems like ot on the picture?


lol ALL RED TAILS 
my favorite mod after the tune =)

yeah all red reverse is pink because of LED bulbs
turns are red 




AustinChappell said:


> Changed my trim up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice. looks like paint. candy white or a different white?

not sure if you've seen mine. i painted mine the color of my cc deep black metallic


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed up and ready for the track tmrw


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


> Changed my trim up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice!


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Finally got the sexiest wheels put on my car 


































19's are for sale with tires...


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@R-Line -

Nice! What are the wheel/tire specs? Where did you get them? Looks great.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Bleser said:


> @R-Line -
> 
> Nice! What are the wheel/tire specs? Where did you get them? Looks great.


20x9 et40 tires are hankook ventus v12's 245/30/20 I posted the info on the wheels/tires specs thread.

I didnt wanna post where I got them from, but I can't be that selfish  I got them from finishlinewheels.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

It is 3M's gloss white. Once cured it seems to be pretty durable. I have no idea yet. It's not really a high traffic area for me. 

Just finished the doors. 

I'll take a pic of the gloss white on our candy white to show the difference if any 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

R-line, you really had to go there? my feelings if I see you driving around Vacaville?








Looks incredible, better than the ones you are selling, which are also incredible.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

R-line said:


> Finally got the sexiest wheels put on my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm speeches!! Suspension setup?

Spacers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

They do look great, but man they make the brakes look tiny. Really need some upgraded brakes to complete the look.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R-line said:


> 20x9 et40 tires are hankook ventus v12's 245/30/20 I posted the info on the wheels/tires specs thread.
> 
> I didnt wanna post where I got them from, but I can't be that selfish  I got them from finishlinewheels.


how is the quality of them bro? first time i see them in this size... looking great on your car!!

How much you r going to be selling ur 19s?

I was looking into getting either one of those wheels.. but since my car Iron Gray, Im not sure if i want to settle w gunmetal or should keep it silver!!! Decisions Decisions


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> how is the quality of them bro? first time i see them in this size... looking great on your car!!
> 
> How much you r going to be selling ur 19s?
> 
> I was looking into getting either one of those wheels.. but since my car Iron Gray, Im not sure if i want to settle w gunmetal or should keep it silver!!! Decisions Decisions


http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/download/19416-4/Volkswagen_CC_Hartmann_HTTRS_256_19_KD_5.jpg

i think silver would be nice with iron grray.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Im no wheel expert, but the look flawless, balanced with no problems and runs smooth, they are replicas from voxx wheels. 

My other wheels are on the classifieds forum, looking at $900 plus shipping. Tires have about 95% thread life.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> -


I guess that means Little Spacers , needed to run the RS Knock Off's - Nice Looking Wheels !


Got My Accessory Belt Changed , Yeah - DIY Rated @ 2 / Some Mcgiver needed as I didn't have the VW - Idler Tension Tool . 
 LOL - VW - Got it done anyway .


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/download/19416-4/Volkswagen_CC_Hartmann_HTTRS_256_19_KD_5.jpg
> 
> i think silver would be nice with iron grray.


Thats why I'm still debating  but leaning more towards silver.....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got the galaxy s3. Took a nice photo with it. No filter

20121020_150405-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just got the galaxy s3. Took a nice photo with it. No filter
> 
> 20121020_150405-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr


I have a S3 also....I enjoy it almost as much as my CC. 

This is my signature...

P.S. nice car too :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

R-line said:


> Finally got the sexiest wheels put on my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for the wheels! I enjoy every compliment I get on them!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Your missing something? Looks good! What are you doing to the chrome grill? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Repainted the emblem. Wasn't happy first time around


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Installed clear turn signals and VWR short shifter. Short shifter feels sooo much nicer than stock. Wish I had installed it sooner.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Taking a poll....what's the next cosmetic upgrade I need to do? No performance mods yet!

Ran out of ideas, maybe cause I've done too much in too little time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Painting rear emblem gloss black along with new white inlay from autokey


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Finished rear emblem


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Finished rear emblem


Damn nice!!!!! Best compliment to your tails!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thank you sir:beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Your missing something? Looks good! What are you doing to the chrome grill?


thanks a lot! 
yeah that grill snapped in half unfortunately right before h20. going to buy one and paint it matte silver along with the emblem and fins....which are currently dark blue to match my huffs





AZ_CC said:


> Finished rear emblem


wow im extremely impressed man....great job :thumbup:
im going to order those overlays scratched the piece which it covers


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> wow im extremely impressed man....great job :thumbup:
> im going to order those overlays scratched the piece which it covers


Thank you....they're nice pieces and match the paint very well


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Thank you....they're nice pieces and match the paint very well


I ordered gloss black, gloss silver, and the blue carbon filber...
couldn't make up my mind lol

also got intercooler key chain and a turbo because turbo junky's broke after 3 days :thumbdown:
I went on a little shopping spree


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> I ordered gloss black, gloss silver, and the blue carbon filber...
> couldn't make up my mind lol
> 
> also got intercooler key chain and a turbo because turbo junky's broke after 3 days :thumbdown:
> I went on a little shopping spree


Dang!!!!....LOL....u should've did sticker bomb I like that one, just didn't have the balls to put something crazy like that on the car....I wanted to get the turbo key chain as well but I already have enough nick nacks on my keys haha


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Eibachs are on ))))


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Eibachs are on ))))


Congrats.......lets get 19s next!!! 

Total sleeper with those 17s..... Who would ever think your pushing stage 2... LoL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Cleaned and waxed the winter wheels...:screwy:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol ALL RED TAILS
> my favorite mod after the tune =)
> 
> yeah all red reverse is pink because of LED bulbs
> ...


oh sweet! so its jsut the bulbs? could you shot the link where you got your bulbs from?! I woild love to get red turn signals!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Congrats.......lets get 19s next!!!
> 
> Total sleeper with those 17s..... Who would ever think your pushing stage 2... LoL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will brotha but for spring ) going to keep these as winter whels ) eventually - winter tires )
debating on wheels thou ((((


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

CC took 2nd place today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> oh sweet! so its jsut the bulbs? could you shot the link where you got your bulbs from?! I woild love to get red turn signals!!


oh sorry...the red is tint film similar to 3m
the company that makes it is called oracel red tint film
its a lot thicker then window tint


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed Carbonio Intake

Detailed Exterior - Buff and Double Wax

and took quick pic


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> Installed Carbonio Intake
> 
> Detailed Exterior - Buff and Double Wax
> 
> and took quick pic


update ur signature, buddy


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Been a long time since I was here....had some issues...but all taken care of.

Just ordered a set of v-maxx coil overs. Should have them in a few days.

This is my signature...


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i took a picture and as usually i drove the **** out of it lol 

also removed wheel caps..ordered different ones


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Adieu CC... !!! It was fun while it lasted, but I have to move on..










More pics later..

from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> Adieu CC... !!! It was fun while it lasted, but I have to move on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s4 or a6?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

2013 A6 2.0T Quattro with Premium plus package

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> 2013 A6 2.0T Quattro with Premium plus package
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


it's really funny just how impressive of a car this really is for the cash. How much did it end up running you if you dont' mind me asking? How are you dealing with the extra room on the backend. i know when i test drove one it felt like driving a limo


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> it's really funny just how impressive of a car this really is for the cash. How much did it end up running you if you dont' mind me asking? How are you dealing with the extra room on the backend. i know when i test drove one it felt like driving a limo


You've seen that ad where the little girl says her dad drives a 'space ship', right? LOL. That just about describes it. The technology in this car is just mind blowing. I was able to get Audi Loyalty Bonus cash incentive of $1500 (I have an '04 A6 Avant). Add to that a deal of dealer invoice cost + $100, and negative equity of my CC trade-in, I believe I got a great deal. I actually test drove the 2013 A4, the new Allroad. The A6 is *just amazing!!!*. The leg room at the backseat is quite spacious. All in all, I couldn't be happier!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> You've seen that ad where the little girl says her dad drives a 'space ship', right? LOL. That just about describes it. The technology in this car is just mind blowing. I was able to get Audi Loyalty Bonus cash incentive of $1500 (I have an '04 A6 Avant). Add to that a deal of dealer invoice cost + $100, and negative equity of my CC trade-in, I believe I got a great deal. I actually test drove the 2013 A4, the new Allroad. The A6 is *just amazing!!!*. The leg room at the backseat is quite spacious. All in all, I couldn't be happier!! :thumbup:


wow dan thats great....enjoy that bad boy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


what happened to all those mods


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> wow dan thats great....enjoy that bad boy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> what happened to all those mods


Thanks... As for the FK coils, RSB, will put 'em up for sale.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Thanks... As for the FK coils, RSB, will put 'em up for sale.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


sway bay is mine =) coils too maybe LOL 
i need to call you when i get my phone back....my screen cracked 
getting iphone 5 in soon


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Put the stock wheels back on the car. Forgot how well the car feels not on ruber band tires. Buuuutttt new wheels in my near future. Going 19s, and most will not like them. Thats why I do:thumbup:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Put the stock wheels back on the car. Forgot how well the car feels not on ruber band tires. Buuuutttt new wheels in my near future. Going 19s, and most will not like them. Thats why I do:thumbup:


Leaving the 20's crew?!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> Leaving the 20's crew?!


Yep, but for some gorgeous 19s. Extremely nice lips too

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Yep, but for some gorgeous 19s. Extremely nice lips too
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Your dubs look good tho and it was done right. I had some people tell me the same about going to 19's but I'll rock these dubs for awhile then maybe.....maybe which to something else. You which to 19's and your CC will def be lower.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> Your dubs look good tho and it was done right. I had some people tell me the same about going to 19's but I'll rock these dubs for awhile then maybe.....maybe which to something else. You which to 19's and your CC will def be lower.


That's my point to go lower. And i always upgrade in wheels. Expensive set. Trading mine plus a good bit of cash for the new ones. Old skool jdm wheels with big faces. All I'm gonna say for now.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> That's my point to go lower. And i always upgrade in wheels. Expensive set. Trading mine plus a good bit of cash for the new ones. Old skool jdm wheels with big faces. All I'm gonna say for now.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk



VIP :beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> VIP :beer:


2 1/2" front lips
3 1/2" rear lips
Probably gonna have to run something like-5° rear camber though. LKABOSS

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> 2 1/2" front lips
> 3 1/2" rear lips
> Probably gonna have to run something like-5° rear camber though. LKABOSS
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


drive slow homie, you never know homie


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> drive slow homie, you never know homie


Fuch it. It'll buff out.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stopped by NEUSPEED today, and got some new toys.









Out with the old









In with the new









Fits great! And I really like the staggered tips. 

























New rear sway bar, and rear sway bar links.

















Also bought front sway bar, and lowering springs. Didn't get those installed today, but will do the springs next week. New wheels got here today too.








Overall a good day!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Installed these scuff plates today. Adding just hint of class to my CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Installed these scuff plates today. Adding just hint of class to my CC


I got the same ones!  how the rear fits?  they dont really stick well...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Stopped by NEUSPEED today, and got some new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks very nice! how do you like the sound? you got full TBE now? or just CBE?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> it looks very nice! how do you like the sound? you got full TBE now? or just CBE?


Sound is great! I only got a cat-back. Hopefully I can get a GOOD sound clip soon.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> In with the new


Please do an exhaust clip. I really want to hear how those Neuspeed ones sound.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ finally another Neuspeed companion! You will love the sound of the exhaust!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

baye said:


> Please do an exhaust clip. I really want to hear how those Neuspeed ones sound.


Clip is in the works. Hopefully done sometime this weekend:thumbup:



praneetloke said:


> ^^ finally another Neuspeed companion! You will love the sound of the exhaust!


:wave:I loved it from the initial start up at Neuspeed! The sound is amazing! I'm definitely glad I went to visit the guys at Neuspeed today


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I noticed that you also got their rear anti-sway bar too! :thumbup: I have the same one. I'm happy with it.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup! I got their rear sway bar, and their rear sway bar links. I also love the sway bar.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bought two sets of LED bulbs for the rear turn signals. One set has 30 smds, the other has 13 smds. Bulbs are BAU15s (pins are 150 degrees apart) I assumed the more smds the less chance ill have hyper flashing. Here are the two types










Also bought the front turn signal bulbs, those are size H21W ( pins are 120 degrees apart)










Chinese, so 2-3 weeks for shipping....can't wait to post some vids! Lets cross our fingers for no bulb out errors.....so far, city lights, puddle lamps and all interior lighting did not throw me a code, I'm assuming signal bulbs don't either....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Sound is great! I only got a cat-back. Hopefully I can get a GOOD sound clip soon.


cant wait to hear it  do it fast lol

are you going to be getting the DP?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> cant wait to hear it  do it fast lol
> 
> are you going to be getting the DP?


 Neuspeed doesn't make a downpipe for the 2.0T, but I will be getting a downpipe in the future. Just don't know when or which one yet. And hopefully I will have the video for you guys to enjoy sooneace:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I got the same ones!  how the rear fits?  they dont really stick well...


Yea man I had the same problem but I took all of them out and used the 3M high bond adhesive spray and they are on there snug and tight. It might get a little messy but you can wipe off the the rest with WD40.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Yea man I had the same problem but I took all of them out and used the 3M high bond adhesive spray and they are on there snug and tight. It might get a little messy but you can wipe off the the rest with WD40.


good idea man! I'm going to do the same.... in spring


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

peterek said:


> Installed Carbonio Intake
> 
> Detailed Exterior - Buff and Double Wax
> 
> and took quick pic


Hey bro just curious how you got that chrome trim on the bottom grill


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Hey bro just curious how you got that chrome trim on the bottom grill


Chrome strip roll, At any auto store. Looks like a 1/4 inch width roll. Super easy to apply, the back is 3M peal and stick! Just cut length to size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Getting ready for the winter
That Orange is going to really stand out in the snow  












Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

very interesting..cant wait to see them on the car! What color is ur car btw? what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ordered these....

http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15

they are going out of business, only few sets left!

EDIT:
Got an email that it was shipped... quick


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> ordered these....
> 
> http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15
> 
> they are going out of business, only few sets left!


just ordered one too...ive always wanted this and kept forgetting to order it 

thanks for posting it up friend :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> just ordered one too...ive always wanted this and kept forgetting to order it
> 
> thanks for posting it up friend :thumbup:


You are welcome, sir 

3 sets left.... i guess


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ordered these....
> 
> http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15
> 
> they are going out of business, only few sets left!


Oh that's flipping awesome! Very tempting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> very interesting..cant wait to see them on the car! What color is ur car btw? what kind of paint did you use?



my car is silver metallic and that's plasti dip


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> You are welcome, sir
> 
> 3 sets left.... i guess


Good find! Just ordered one... and shipped already :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Same here  
They are cleaing eveything out so quickly! should have given us some discount for a group buy lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> my car is silver metallic and that's plasti dip


Nice!!! I thought plasti dip comes in black only 
How much time it took to spray all of them? how many coats you did? did you just clean the surface and applied pdip?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Nice!!! I thought plasti dip comes only in black only
> How much time it took to spray all of them? how many coats you did? did you just clean the surface and applied pdip?


i only did 1 wheel to see how it looks like for now. took me about an hour. i had these wheels in the basement so i only used windex on the part i diped. took me 20 minutes to tape it off, and 3 coats every 10 minutes, i went really thick on the last one because i didnt want to wait another 10 minutes to do the 4th coat. i had to get the tape of quick before the plasti dip got dry because then the tape would pull the dip of the rim.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> ordered these....
> 
> http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15
> 
> ...


Ordered mine too:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

wow! one post and 4 sales


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> wow! one post and 4 sales


You should ask for a commission


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> You should ask for a commission


:thumbup: love ur ideasumpkin:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Dropped off the CC at APR for tuning.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Dropped off the CC at APR for tuning.


Good man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> wow! one post and 4 sales


5:laugh:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Dropped off the CC at APR for tuning.


Way to go IMO.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Took it in for the free 20k service, and they are doing the DSG recall. I remember reading about the upgrade, and seeing alot of positive feedback. Hope it is good.:beer:

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Los1 said:


> Way to go IMO.



Especially since it helps them develop the 2009-2010 3.6 VR6 Stage 1 software, maybe even more. The trip down to APR's facility in Opelika went well [other than the Atlanta parking lock and wrecker derby drivers that makes me glad I no longer live there]. My co-pilot KP and I toured the facility with our guide Arin and we were impressed. I love the showroom as it reminded me of the AMG showroom outside of Stuttgart from my time I spent in Germany and my travels over the years. 

The next step, once the CC is back home here in NC, will involve a little TLC before Winter sets in and possibly clearing out the garage bay to keep it in during the next few months. As discussed in a few other thread among the 3.6 guys, the interest in a exhaust system for the 3.6 cars is about to get revived, as I may be the first to start a build of my own system to give the car a little more sound.


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

rheinland, let us 3.6 guys know what u think of the apr tune, def. interested in hearing, would like to do this myself


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I will once it is all finished. I will be posting a review of my thoughts of the improvements along with pics and such of the trip on the way to and from APR. I snapped off a couple quick pics yesterday with my phone, but nothing worthy of posting for a thread, plus it was a long day and I didn't bring my Canon. The trip down to APR when I pick the CC up will be more involved with additional passengers/drivers so I will be able to take pics and take notes.

In other CC news, I am pondering a possible wheel change or a second set that I can swap out with the Sagitta 19's. I am either going to go with a set of 18's in 8.5 or 8.5/9.5 staggered or a set of 19 x8.5 with an offset to fill out the wheel well openings. I haven't fully committed to it yet, as I have a Mk2 GLI that I am working on gather parts for and may opt to concentrate a little more money towards it over the next several months in effort to get it worthy for SOWO 2013. I had been working on my Cabrio, but it has stalled and I either need to get it back home and work on getting it painted or put time and money into the GLI.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Really enjoying the complete aluminum look....sill plates, headlight switch ring, seat adjusters, and the pedals, including the dead one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang that's a lot of bling in there LOL


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Really enjoying the complete aluminum look....sill plates, headlight switch ring, seat adjusters, and the pedals, including the dead one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real sweet!

Did you get the dead pedal along with the gas and brake pedals or did you buy it separately? I really need to get the dead pedal to complete my cars pedals.

Also are the seat adjusters easy to replace? Wouldn't mind getting a set for $50 on ebay


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Really enjoying the complete aluminum look....sill plates, headlight switch ring, seat adjusters, and the pedals, including the dead one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much metal bro:sly:! Extra weight is a no no:laugh:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed r-line tails 

Medium hard difficulty 

Tails on the trunk are paint to install

Before









After


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Picked up my new wheels today. Gotta order wobble bolts and hub rings to fit discontinued jdm goodness. 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

In the middle of fog install!! Having problems running the trigger wires!! Where is e6! Help plz!! Picture or call me.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Teaser










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dayummmnnn.....big lip. What wheels did you get??

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that's a lot of bling in there LOL


Hahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Looks real sweet!
> 
> Did you get the dead pedal along with the gas and brake pedals or did you buy it separately? I really need to get the dead pedal to complete my cars pedals.
> 
> Also are the seat adjusters easy to replace? Wouldn't mind getting a set for $50 on ebay


Dead pedal separate! $29 from ECS, it's an R32 pedal. U need to buy an adapter and an extra torx screw, all from ECS.

Seat adjuster very simple, just a screw driver and you pry them right off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Too much metal bro:sly:! Extra weight is a no no:laugh:


You are funny bro...pedals are probably the same weight if not lighter than their rubber stock counterparts. Seat adjusters are the same weight as the originals, ring and sills are paper thin, and light as a feather......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> Installed r-line tails
> 
> Medium hard difficulty
> 
> ...


Very nice! Are you the one that bought that used set? They look like new....

Yeah the trunk lights are a pain....u can attach the two black plastic bolts first, then as you are fitting the assembly in place that beige colored bolt needs to be attached simultaneously from the inside....well u probably know that already....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Step one of buffing completed. Looking promising 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

N here is the problem









Where yellow rear fog n white frnt fog wire goes?! Huh


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

day in garage


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Very nice! Are you the one that bought that used set? They look like new....
> 
> Yeah the trunk lights are a pain....u can attach the two black plastic bolts first, then as you are fitting the assembly in place that beige colored bolt needs to be attached simultaneously from the inside....well u probably know that already....
> 
> ...


Yup used ones from forum member.

I put them all in and then i got 2 burned bulbs lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Before:




After soaking with denatured alcohol for 10 minutes:



After:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^ Never thought of that. Looks clean.

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^^^ Never thought of that. Looks clean.


Yeah doesn't take long either.

Might see a little outline/shadow of where the sticker was though, unfortunately

There's a whole thread about this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-airbag-warning-stickers-from-your-sun-visors


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Where yellow rear fog n white frnt fog wire goes?! Huh


Diagram of the J519 CECM


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Dead pedal separate! $29 from ECS, it's an R32 pedal. U need to buy an adapter and an extra torx screw, all from ECS.
> 
> Seat adjuster very simple, just a screw driver and you pry them right off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. So I found the pedal on ECS, but I couldn't find the adapter. Would be great if you could provide me with the link to it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Adapter:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Dead_Pedal_Adapter/ES261047/

In regards to the torx screw, the one i got from ecs (although they recommended it) was a little too large in comparison to the stock, I recommend you take the stock screw to the auto store and find a 100% match instead.

The adapter needs to be bent slightly in order to achieve the desired angle...you will see that upon install.

PM me with any install Q's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

^Thanks again for your prompt response and assistance. 

Now I will have to wait until my brother comes over to Dubai so he can bring the stuff with him. Don't feel like paying $40 for shipping.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

RAMDUDE said:


> Sticker bomb on the back.
> 
> lazy day


I'd like mine to be red. How did you get to the back of it?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Put on a white emblem inlay on the rear


How do I do that. I want red? Do I order an "emblem inlay' from somewhere? Thanks


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

^ check out this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lack-Rear-badge-Vinyl-Inserts-PVC-German-Flag


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Changed to winter wheels  Started to snow here in Norway tonight..


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ those are very nice winter wheels.

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.
I wrapped the chrome grille slots in black carbon fiber.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Decided to do some painting today. Hope I don't regret it. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Changed to winter wheels  Started to snow here in Norway tonight..
> 
> 
> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> ...


Nice set of winter wheels.


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

^x2


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Roof in black!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Gave it a wash and installed the latest Version RCD-510 in it.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


That looks amazing!! Well done sir:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Talked to the guys at NEUSPEED earlier today, and going to shoot the sound clip on Thursday. They will put it up online. We talked about shooting flyby, in cabin, and exterior sound. Let me know if you guys would like to see/hear anything else.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

can't wait to see the vids!!!

I would love to see video of ur CBE and APR DP ))) if you could manage that, would be nice!:wave:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Gorgeous shot, and love the winter wheels


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> can't wait to see the vids!!!
> 
> I would love to see video of ur CBE and APR DP ))) if you could manage that, would be nice!:wave:


:laugh: The APR DP is what I will probably go with when I go stage 2, but unfortunately that won't be for a while. If you want you can send me an APR DP to test for you. I can't promise you will get it back though


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bought it! Traded in my 2012 Frost Silver GLI Autobahn for a 2012 Night Blue Metallic CC Lux Plus. Love it. The quality of this car is unbelievable compared to a Jetta model. Very satisfied. Probably just going to do clear/LED signals, r-line tails, and a 20% tint. Glad I'm a part of a better sub forum too. The MKVI forum is full of tools!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Bought it! Traded in my 2012 Frost Silver GLI Autobahn for a 2012 Night Blue Metallic CC Lux Plus. Love it. The quality of this car is unbelievable compared to a Jetta model. Very satisfied. Probably just going to do clear/LED signals, r-line tails, and a 20% tint. Glad I'm a part of a better sub forum too. The MKVI forum is full of tools!


 u forgot to add APR chip


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Bought it! Traded in my 2012 Frost Silver GLI Autobahn for a 2012 Night Blue Metallic CC Lux Plus. Love it. The quality of this car is unbelievable compared to a Jetta model. Very satisfied. Probably just going to do clear/LED signals, r-line tails, and a 20% tint. Glad I'm a part of a better sub forum too. The MKVI forum is full of tools!


Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

How are all the east coast CCs coping with the weather??

Hope everyone is well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> How are all the east coast CCs coping with the weather??


Sitting pretty in the garage. :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Us VA boys are used to it. No big deal here. Now northern people are probably shut down.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> Us VA boys are used to it. No big deal here. Now northern people are probably shut down.


Probably the same way Southerners act when the first snow flake hits the ground.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Sitting pretty in the garage. :thumbup:



Thats how my CC handles it!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Probably the same way Southerners act when the first snow flake hits the ground.


Exactly. Mine stays put in snow cause its to damn low to push snow. 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Very disappointed! Got to car after wrkout bulb out msge! 3 weeks old Hoen! And yes i used gloves when was installing it! Hope they replace it!


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Very disappointed! Got to car after wrkout bulb out msge! 3 weeks old Hoen! And yes i used gloves when was installing it! Hope they replace it!


Bummer  Using gloves probably won't help since any contact with the bulb glass - skin, fabric, car components or otherwise - will contaminate it and kill the bulb life. But 3 weeks is pretty extreme unless the bulb was chipped or something.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

baye said:


> Bummer  Using gloves probably won't help since any contact with the bulb glass - skin, fabric, car components or otherwise - will contaminate it and kill the bulb life. But 3 weeks is pretty extreme unless the bulb was chipped or something.


going to take out tomorrow and see... considering HIDs but not fan in non-xenon headlights...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang man that sucks, I'm sure they'll take care of you....just like with hids, or anything for that matter lighting wise u can get a dud here and there


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

AZ_CC said:


> Found my California car dusted today, and boy does it work good on this car....OH YEA!!!


You should trade those black Phoenix wheels for my Detroits


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang man that sucks, I'm sure they'll take care of you....just like with hids, or anything for that matter lighting wise u can get a dud here and there


hope so bro.... not sure if they are going to email back... I emailed them to ask for a package deal for Titanium n Endurance but they never responded.. email sent.. lets see!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hope so bro.... not sure if they are going to email back... I emailed them to ask for a package deal for Titanium n Endurance but they never responded.. email sent.. lets see!


Were you not running "Xenonmatch" bulbs??? As far as I know, only the Xenonmatch has the exact same wattage/voltage as the OEM bulb. I've had mine for 7 months now and they are on every day!

I believe you were on Endurance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

sebasEuRo said:


> You should trade those black Phoenix wheels for my Detroits


Wouldn't mind trading but I'm not local to you


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Wouldn't mind trading but I'm not local to you


I remember when you first posted that pic.... My favorite for your car....looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I remember when you first posted that pic.... My favorite for your car....looks really good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx bro im happy with it, all I need are 19s and its set....these cars are just sexy as hell!!! LOL....I get lots of compliments on it even though most ppl don't even know what it is hahaha....one guy at the track asked me if it was a phaeton


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Were you not running "Xenonmatch" bulbs??? As far as I know, only the Xenonmatch has the exact same wattage/voltage as the OEM bulb. I've had mine for 7 months now and they are on every day!
> 
> I believe you were on Endurance?
> 
> ...


I got titanium for headlights and enduranc efor fogs. fogs not setup yet.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I got titanium for headlights and enduranc efor fogs. fogs not setup yet.



Stock bulbs are 55w....u might want to check and see what those bulbs u have are cuz that could be ur problem


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I got titanium for headlights and enduranc efor fogs. fogs not setup yet.


Yes, I remember telling you to only get the Xenonmatch for the fogs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hope so bro.... not sure if they are going to email back... I emailed them to ask for a package deal for Titanium n Endurance but they never responded.. email sent.. lets see!


Did the same thing... No answers! Greaaaat customer service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang that's weird....before I purchased my xenon match bulbs I messaged them about what watt they were and they got back to me the next day


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that's weird....before I purchased my xenon match bulbs I messaged them about what watt they were and they got back to me the next day


Hahah just like most companies....when they want to sell you they respond immediately...... When it's a favor/return they have to honor, they take their sweet time.....

In general from my experience Hoen is a pretty solid company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

so now, I'm a little confused...

last night i sent email to hoen, asking about the process and whats required.

got email 30 min ago:

_Nothing Required Serge, a replacement will be issued today

regards Gary.._

so, that means they send the bulb to me with no questions asked? they dnt want old one back?
how would they know where to send it to, if i used my work email at chech out? hmmmmm..


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Ordered the underhood mobil one decal. You can get it direct from gm for $23
P/n 10236268









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hahah just like most companies....when they want to sell you they respond immediately...... When it's a favor/return they have to honor, they take their sweet time.....
> 
> In general from my experience Hoen is a pretty solid company!
> 
> ...


Actually i didnt request for a favor but the right part numbers + wats since i couldnt find it on the side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Please do us a favor and make some sound clips for us.. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also.. I'm guessing you got the b6 passat billy boat cat back. How was the fitment?
> 
> ...


Finally got that sound clip of the exhaust. USP down pipe with B&B cat-less. I know it's been a loooong time 

http://youtu.be/EWl0qphBBXc


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds pretty good


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

nice numbers :thumbup: umpkin:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

It sounds awesome!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got Neuspeed sport springs, and torque arm insert installed today. Pictures tomorrow. Washed it and installed PIAA bulbs since my replacements got here before my Hoen bulbs I ordered 2 weeks ago
Before:








After:









PIAA Plasma yellow fogs, and Extreme white plus low beams. The fogs are much more yellow than they appear in the iPhone pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got Neuspeed sport springs, and torque arm insert installed today. Pictures tomorrow. Washed it and installed PIAA bulbs since my replacements got here before my Hoen bulbs I ordered 2 weeks ago
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Mine took two weeks as well. But but longer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

What gets me is that they shipped a week after I ordered them, and it's now been a week since they shipped.:what::screwy: My last set of PIAA low beam bulbs only lasted a couple of weeks,:banghead: but they were replaced after the seller received the old ones.


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

How is your PIAA Extreme white bulbs performance? Are they good in city roads? Thanks! They look very white in your second pic.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Vacuum my Cc during lunch. Just had to. Haven't really taken care of it the last month. After Sandy the exterior is a mess. I will have tp address that after work. I think I may apply my vinyl trunk inserts after I wash it.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

They really are very white, and they perform just as good if not a little better than the stock bulbs. The only thing is that they are on the expensive side, and I'm on my second set because my first set only lasted a couple of weeks. :banghead: These are the replacements I got from the seller on amazon. Hopefully these last for a while


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So the sound clip of the NEUSPEED exhaust might take a bit longer than expected. Going to try and get it done tomorrow after work, but here's some pics of the drop I've got so far from the NEUSPEED sport springs. They were installed yesterday afternoon, and this is how the car sits only 24 hrs after install. 
Front:








Rear:








Front to back view:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbup: looks good. Decent drop, just need to wait until the springs simmer in. :laugh:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

The CC has been down at DBC Tuning for the last few days. They have put in a APR K04, fully loaded ECU, S3 intercooler, SPM catless downpipe, motul oil change, New piston type diverter valve, new plugs, and new red top coils. Should be completed tomorrow! Anything else you guys can think of that I should have done? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Anything else you guys can think of that I should have done?


Probably should upgrade the brakes. I can't stand how it feels like I'm going to smack into the back of the car in front of me at every red light. That's going to be my next "performance" upgrade


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

That will definitely be my next purchase! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Modes are in )))


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> The CC has been down at DBC Tuning for the last few days. They have put in a APR K04, fully loaded ECU, S3 intercooler, SPM catless downpipe, motul oil change, New piston type diverter valve, new plugs, and new red top coils. Should be completed tomorrow! Anything else you guys can think of that I should have done?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Never seen that much being done at one time! You've pretty much covered it all IMO 

How much hp/tq are we talking upon completion? Over 350?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hoen bulbs got FINALLY got here today. And there was a surprise in the package.








Not sure if they are trying to call me a sucker, or if they were trying to send me a Halloween treat

Also got stickers








And LED rear turns, reverse, and puddles









Another good end to the day


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Hoen bulbs got FINALLY got here today. And there was a surprise in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the LEDs from? Can you pls take pics of the bulbs.

I have some on order myself. For the front turns as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Never seen that much being done at one time! You've pretty much covered it all IMO
> 
> How much hp/tq are we talking upon completion? Over 350?
> 
> ...


I have no idea. APR says 366hp so I'd assume it to be some where in the 340-350 hp range. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Where are the LEDs from? Can you pls take pics of the bulbs.
> 
> I have some on order myself. For the front turns as well.
> 
> ...


Got the LEDs from Epence:thumbup: link in his sig, or just PM him. Pics after work, and hopefully installed pics too


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I have no idea. APR says 366hp so I'd assume it to be some where in the 340-350 hp range.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Insane power....definitely needs some vids when you are done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got the LEDs from Epence:thumbup: link in his sig, or just PM him. Pics after work, and hopefully installed pics too


I saw his pics....mine are similar, from china.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Good stuff, RICO85. :beer:

das lowe posted a pic in the my thread on the reverse light he installed yesterday. 

He'll also post a clip of amber turn signals soon.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> Good stuff, RICO85. :beer:
> 
> das lowe posted a pic in the my thread on the reverse light he installed yesterday.
> 
> He'll also post a clip of amber turn signals soon.


Add the front signal bulbs to your list of things to sell....that bulb size is H21W. If mine don't work I'll grab some sets from you. My rears were not canbus, but I'm not sure if the CECM tests the rear signals a as well. 

I'll find out soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'll find out soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting for the results as well :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Add the front signal bulbs to your list of things to sell....that bulb size is H21W. If mine don't work I'll grab some sets from you. My rears were not canbus, but I'm not sure if the CECM tests the rear signals a as well.
> 
> I'll find out soon
> 
> ...


Yea its h21w. I'm in process doing measurement in front signal bulbs in insert diameter and will be in amber color only. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Correct I only found it in amber as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Gave the CC a well deserved wash and vacuum. Tomorrow a coat of Klasse All In One.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Covered car wash and vacuum area??? Place is awesome.... Best wheels on a CC IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Guard unit activated. Hoping to clean Sandy off my car once I get off duty. Hoping the best for my fellow Jerseyans dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Good luck man!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Covered car wash and vacuum area??? Place is awesome.... Best wheels on a CC IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is a pretty nice place. The weather was perfect for a wash.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Painted my engine cover*

I have spent some time under the hood recently installing a CAI and detailing when realized I didn't like the look of the gray plastic piece of the engine cover. So I decided to give it a nicer finish and show some German love. A few spots need some touching up but all in all a good clean look I think.








Crappy pic due to low light. I'll take some better ones in the sun shine tomorrow.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks really good:thumbup: been looking at doing something to that dull engine cover.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ADennis said:


> I have spent some time under the hood recently installing a CAI and detailing when realized I didn't like the look of the gray plastic piece of the engine cover. So I decided to give it a nicer finish and show some German love. A few spots need some touching up but all in all a good clean look I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work...that is my favorite looking CAI, as it matches the headlight design 100%!

Only thing is that it relocates the MAF from its stock location. Any issues with doing that, so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Very nice work...that is my favorite looking CAI, as it matches the headlight design 100%!
> 
> Only thing is that it relocates the MAF from its stock location. Any issues with doing that, so far?


Thanks! No problems with the MAF at all. In fact I believe it is guaranteed not to cause a CEL. Great customer service at AWE! Very friendly and helpful people! That being said..I'm not exactly pleased with the way it looks but I'm sure there is a reason for it's placement.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info, as I'm considering a CAI.

One suggestion, but it's just my 0.02, that chrome bracket next to the MAF, and the two chrome brackets just above the cone don't match with the remaining colors of the engine bay...I would do a black plastidip job on those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> And there was a surprise in the package.


Don't take candy from strangers :sly:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> So the sound clip of the NEUSPEED exhaust might take a bit longer than expected. Going to try and get it done tomorrow after work, but here's some pics of the drop I've got so far from the NEUSPEED sport springs. They were installed yesterday afternoon, and this is how the car sits only 24 hrs after install.
> Front:
> 
> 
> ...


In for more pics!!! :thumbup:

Full side shot?

Fender to ground (FTG) height?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> In for more pics!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Full side shot?
> 
> Fender to ground (FTG) height?


What he said


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks almost identical to an Eibach drop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looks almost identical to an Eibach drop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kow what's ur FTG with the eibachs and 19s?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for asking!! Been wanting to measure if forever, now I have a reason........let me go see. It's definitely taller with the 19s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

R: 25 and 7/8
F: 25 and 5/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Don't take candy from strangers :sly:


:laugh:



snobrdrdan said:


> In for more pics!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Full side shot?
> 
> Fender to ground (FTG) height?





AZ_CC said:


> What he said


Will do either during my lunch break, or after work. 



KOWCC said:


> Looks almost identical to an Eibach drop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait til they completely settle. These are supposed to go lower than the Eibach springs. Guess I'll just have to wait opcorn:


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Finally got around to aligning the the car today. Camber is a little off in the rear even after adjusting the camber and toe adjustment bolts.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> R: 25 and 7/8
> F: 25 and 5/8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice those are pretty good heights for just being on springs....I'm at 25" all around


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice those are pretty good heights for just being on springs....I'm at 25" all around


Were you on coils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Were you on coils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir....RACELANDS FTW!!!! LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yeaaaaaaaaahhhhh the recelands...lol.....good stuff brother.

Toma who gave me the springs before he went to Konis was shocked how good it looked for just springs...I have to agree with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone know how to remove the front emblem? I plan to use white plastidip and paint the area just behind the chrome emblem.

I also bought those rear emblem inserts (white also) but they haven't arrived after 8 days!!

My plan is to match the front with the back as much as possible.

Also does anyone have experience with applying a sealer to the exterior of the car. I've always done polish/wax, but since the snow will be starting soon along with the salt, I wanted to experiment with a sealer....any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the front emblem? I plan to use white plastidip and paint the area just behind the chrome emblem.
> 
> I also bought those rear emblem inserts (white also) but they haven't arrived after 8 days!!
> 
> ...


Turn the emblelm counterclockwise about an inch and gently pull forward. (You can also remove the chrome ring by inserting a small flathead between the 2 tabs on the back. There will be several tabs to separate.)


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Got around to working on my CC now that today we finally got spare time to work on it and not working on clients suspensions. Our epic journey starts in installing the Dorbritz sway bar brackets for our airlift xl strut, probably have to weld it in place because even though it is clamped on there it still slides around every now and then causing a terrible clunking sound and scratching up the strut. Upon doing that we figured out where the air leak was coming from. We were riding too low and whenever we would turn we were grinding on an exposed air line. Cut and installed new air lines and tied them back. :thumbup: Perhaps sometime next week we will get around to installing a new driver side door arm rest because ours started to tear. Only 37,000 miles :facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> Turn the emblelm counterclockwise about an inch and gently pull forward. (You can also remove the chrome ring by inserting a small flathead between the 2 tabs on the back. There will be several tabs to separate.)


Thanks, I didn't know the base of the emblem (black part) totally comes out. That makes it much easier to paint. I'll give that a try!


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks, I didn't know the base of the emblem (black part) totally comes out. That makes it much easier to paint. I'll give that a try!


Anytime. Its a breeze to paint it once it is off. You will have 3 separate parts once you take it apart. (Thin outer ring, grey base and chrome VW emblem)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> Anytime. Its a breeze to paint it once it is off. You will have 3 separate parts once you take it apart. (Thin outer ring, grey base and chrome VW emblem)


I did turn counterclockwise however nothing hapenned. The outer ring is attached to the horizontal bars (grill). Does an inner ring turn? I noticed the chrome VW emblem is lose, looks like there are clips right behind it.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I did turn counterclockwise however nothing hapenned. The outer ring is attached to the horizontal bars (grill). Does an inner ring turn? I noticed the chrome VW emblem is lose, looks like there are clips right behind it.


I took a further look at your signature and noticed that you are trying to remove the emblem for a 2012. I was giving you information for an 09-11. Pardon my error. I will research this for you.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

It locks in to place with three tabs. You have to press the tabs and turn counter clockwise. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> I took a further look at your signature and noticed that you are trying to remove the emblem for a 2012. I was giving you information for an 09-11. Pardon my error. I will research this for you.


Thanks in advance! I should have stated what year my CC was, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

*Last mods *

Hi, 
here is my last mod for this year - blacked headlights  Hard work to open them, but result is perfect :wave:


Tom


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

That color looks awesome and so does the car itself as a whole! Is that a stock color? :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> That color looks awesome and so does the car itself as a whole! Is that a stock color? :thumbup:


It's a wrap


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

Yes it is a wrap from Oracal ;-)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those headlights look amazing....how good does the light shine through them?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

tomka said:


> Yes it is a wrap from Oracal ;-)


oh wow! Cool!

EDIT: I just looked up Oracal. Where did you get yours done? How does it hold up against stone chips and stuff? What if you want to remove it? Sorry for the barrage of questions..very curious about this Oracal full body wrap.


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

first for headlights - there is no problem with light because I painted chrome parts inside the lamp, not the glass over.

I get the wrap here in Czech republic - it is Oracal 970 - color 196 - might blue metallic. I also saw CC with 197 azure blue in shine - looks amazing too!

Against stones - it is like painting - bigger stone damage it, but not more than painting. All wrap from thist Oracal series can be removed without damaging painting under - but must be done by specialists. Actually i am really satisfied with this - you can get amazing look of car for 1000-1500USD (here in CZ).


T.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a Scirocco!


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the headlights. Did you bake it to loosen the seal or used a heat gun?


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

Los1 said:


> I like the headlights. Did you bake it to loosen the seal or used a heat gun?



No bake, no heatgun - glue is "heat resistant"  I had to do it with angle grinder and scalpel :banghead: It was a really hard work to make it "nice" :banghead: ...but after 4hours it has been done and after i have glued it back it looks almost like original one 

T.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Just filled up and got 34.1 mpg with the K04. All highway cruise set at 75. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Just filled up and got 34.1 mpg with the K04. All highway cruise set at 75.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Good numbers....how does the k04 feel?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tomka said:


> No bake, no heatgun - glue is "heat resistant"  I had to do it with angle grinder and scalpel :banghead: It was a really hard work to make it "nice" :banghead: ...but after 4hours it has been done and after i have glued it back it looks almost like original one
> 
> T.


amazing outcome man!


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

tomka said:


> No bake, no heatgun - glue is "heat resistant"  I had to do it with angle grinder and scalpel :banghead: It was a really hard work to make it "nice" :banghead: ...but after 4hours it has been done and after i have glued it back it looks almost like original one
> 
> T.


Thanks and great work!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

tomka said:


> Hi,
> here is my last mod for this year - blacked headlights  Hard work to open them, but result is perfect :wave:
> 
> 
> Tom



Dude please slam this car it would be gorgeous.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Dude please slam this car it would be gorgeous.


Don't slam it dude. Looks perfect the way it is!!!


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*wrap*



praneetloke said:


> oh wow! Cool!
> 
> EDIT: I just looked up Oracal. Where did you get yours done? How does it hold up against stone chips and stuff? What if you want to remove it? Sorry for the barrage of questions..very curious about this Oracal full body wrap.


You can also use 3M or Hexis. I used 3M.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

tomka said:


> No bake, no heatgun - glue is "heat resistant"  I had to do it with angle grinder and scalpel :banghead: It was a really hard work to make it "nice" :banghead: ...but after 4hours it has been done and after i have glued it back it looks almost like original one
> 
> T.


I have heard this too. The latest VW's have heat resistant glue holding the headlamp lenses on. Before that it was so simple to add things like angel eyes and DRL's after opening up the headlamps. 

What did you use to reseal them and have you had any condensation problems since then?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't believe how much stuff is in the owners manual!! Including....
1. Replacing all headlight bulbs
2. Replacing all taillight bulbs including the impossible reverse cluster
3. Removing the fog light grill to switch out the bulb
4. Even removing the dome/map light assembly to swap out those bulbs

And much much more!!

I feel silly for asking all those Q's on the forum  LOL. Now we know


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Replaced yesterday the stock RSB w a 27mm Hotchkis (set all the way to stiffest), completely a new beast now, HUGE improvement over handling department. After the FMI and the DV definitely my top 3 MOD list.:thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

YellowRubi said:


> Don't slam it dude. Looks perfect the way it is!!!


No please slam it. Bag it at least. Then you could ride high park low.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally getting my coilovers on. 










Dang taptalk...dont know why the photo is sideways..?

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I can't believe how much stuff is in the owners manual!! Including....
> 1. Replacing all headlight bulbs
> 2. Replacing all taillight bulbs including the impossible reverse cluster
> 3. Removing the fog light grill to switch out the bulb
> ...


sounds good  gonna be asking you for a page # s :wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just flip through it...lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I have begun to remove some of my parts... There will be a lot overall. 

My FK Streetline coilovers & wheels/tires will be off today. Coils have about 6k on them. 
They still have over a year on the warranty 

I will also be selling the following in the near future:

AWE turbo outlet pipe 
Neuspeed Hi Flo charge pipe
BsH stage 2 race intake (latest edition) 
42DD subframe solid dogbone inserts (top & bottom) 
Euro Clear turning signals (oem) 
USP Motorsports 3" downpipe (will include new gasket) 


19x8 Euro CC wheels wrapped in Continental DWS tires 215/35 (less than 5k on them) 
_


















_
H&R 15mm hub centric spacers 
ECS tuning 7" spacers 
42mm H&R Extended lug bolts
GIAC flashloader controller 

I'll keep you updated as things come off

Pm me for interest


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good :thumbup: coils??


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, coils. They are mint.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

007 Modes


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> 007 Modes


LOL those look awesome


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Plastidipped stock wheels while waiting for Eibach springs and 19' Gloss Black VMR wheels. Painting chrome window trim gloss black at same time that springs and wheels are fitted. Still hunting for badge-less front grill.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I have begun to remove some of my parts... There will be a lot overall.


what happened? You getting rid of the car? whats next? GL :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

wh1te09gti said:


> what happened? You getting rid of the car? whats next? GL :thumbup:


Baby on the way.... Probably a truck... For a while. I'll be back though


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

painted the wheels graphite


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Epence said:


> Grats!


:thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

seppo777 said:


> Plastidipped stock wheels while waiting for Eibach springs and 19' Gloss Black VMR wheels. Painting chrome window trim gloss black at same time that springs and wheels are fitted. Still hunting for badge-less front grill.


Is this a wrap?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## tomka (May 6, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> Plastidipped stock wheels while waiting for Eibach springs and 19' Gloss Black VMR wheels. Painting chrome window trim gloss black at same time that springs and wheels are fitted. Still hunting for badge-less front grill.


Hey, it looks awesome! Great color :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

seppo777 said:


> Plastidipped stock wheels while waiting for Eibach springs and 19' Gloss Black VMR wheels. Painting chrome window trim gloss black at same time that springs and wheels are fitted. Still hunting for badge-less front grill.


If you end up finding a badgeless front, pleeeease let everyone know!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> 007 Modes


That reminds me, I have to get my radar wired! (Passport 8500)

:thumbup:


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Is this a wrap?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Yes. It's a 3m colour called Matt Dark Gray Metallic on car and Gloss Black on roof/mirrors.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

seppo777 said:


> Yes. It's a 3m colour called Matt Dark Gray Metallic on car and Gloss Black on roof/mirrors.


I like the color. :thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

bought Monster Mats for my CC today


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

*Put in a 12 inch JL W7 Sub with Red accent lights*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8162633757/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8162665836/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8162665688/


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Baby on the way.... Probably a truck... For a while. I'll be back though


Congrats and best of luck!!!

How about Toureg tdi ? Or Q7?
Regardless of what is going to be Im sure You will keep it oem + :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

Took it to vote! Still all stock but looking to get back to my good ol' days of fun driving.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

Seafoam intake engine clean and then new plugs. Running smooth!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> Will do either during my lunch break, or after work.


Cough, cough


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

pre nor'easter shot. Let hope we don't lose electric for another week


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> pre nor'easter shot. Let hope we don't lose electric for another week


Re those headlights film?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

guys anybody, who installed aftermaket HID kit used any kind of H7 bulb adapters for easier install?


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

how much for the coils wheels and tires?


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

plasti dipped my rear emblem
love the result




























gonna dip the front grill over the weekend


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> guys anybody, who installed aftermaket HID kit used any kind of H7 bulb adapters for easier install?


No adapters are needed for an aftermarket HID install. Did you finish up your fogs install?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rear emblem looks good :thumbup:


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> pre nor'easter shot. Let hope we don't lose electric for another week


What kind of front lip is it? is this a rubber peace from Leon Cupra?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> pre nor'easter shot. Let hope we don't lose electric for another week


What kind of front lip is it? is this a rubber peace from Leon Cupra?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Cough, cough


 sorry about that been really busy with work the last couple of days that I forgot about the measurements. The car was at 26 1/4 F, and 26 3/8 R on Saturday. The car has been at the stealership since Monday. Had to get both rear window regulators replaced, and the front driver side door hinge re-oiled. I got a call yesterday that they received the wrong parts for the rear windows, and now it's going to take longer than expected. 

Will have new measurements, and new pics after I get the car back. Here's a side shot that I took on sunday. 









Sorry for the crap phone pics, and again I apologize for my tardiness


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Did a quick rolling shot. 









Hope its not too small...took it with my cell.
Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

installed my monster mats


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

2 days after springs install / cold day / wash.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bora, where did you get your wheels? OEM or reps? Ive been looking for a set of those.
Btw, looks good!:thumbup:
Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

They are 19" replicas. I got them from oemwheelsplus. I would not recommend that place tho


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pm'd ya.

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

My new boot spoiler turned up.










Nice shiny carbon spoiler 










Hopefully get it fitted over the weekend.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> Yes. It's a 3m colour called Matt Dark Gray Metallic on car and Gloss Black on roof/mirrors.


How much did you spend if you don't mind me asking? I have been considering a wrap for mine. :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Pm'd ya.
> 
> Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


Don't give in to the forum hype. Your wheels are so much better than any Audi rep. Don't do it.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol...I was just checking into some OEM , stopped at an Audi dealer. $680 per wheel.... Im just gettin info.

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> No adapters are needed for an aftermarket HID install. Did you finish up your fogs install?


no bro..had no time.. maybe this sunday! we will see.. i call you if smth 

what kind of HID kit did you get?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> My new boot spoiler turned up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy it like this? from where? if not big secret


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> pre nor'easter shot. Let hope we don't lose electric for another week


This car looks really good....i like the Matt black rims and grill on the gray....plastidip the Chrome trim around the body and it'll look amazing :thumbup:


----------



## IRON GRAY CC (Feb 16, 2010)

tomka said:


> Hey, it looks awesome! Great color :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Looks good if you don,t mind me asking whats a wrap like this costing.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Kenmac15 said:


> how much for the coils wheels and tires?


$10,000


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

falcindor said:


> Re those headlights film?


Yes laminex.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

mdtony said:


> What kind of front lip is it? is this a rubber peace from Leon Cupra?


It's a rubber lip I found on eBay. Simple peel and stick. I very happy with the result


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

AZ_CC said:


> This car looks really good....i like the Matt black rims and grill on the gray....plastidip the Chrome trim around the body and it'll look amazing :thumbup:


Thanks. I was toying with the idea of doing it but I'm on the fence about whether its gonna take away from the classy look of the car. Opinions?


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

Your car looks awesome! Thanks for the pics.

Best,

Michael




tomka said:


> Hi,
> here is my last mod for this year - blacked headlights  Hard work to open them, but result is perfect :wave:
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Thanks. I was toying with the idea of doing it but I'm on the fence about whether its gonna take away from the classy look of the car. Opinions?


You've already strayed from classy with black wheels and grill...

To complete the look, black out the window trim. The door moldings I would color match as black door trim looks cheap like a base model car with non- painted black plastic bumpers.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Thanks. I was toying with the idea of doing it but I'm on the fence about whether its gonna take away from the classy look of the car. Opinions?


Yea you've already strayed away from the classyness by going with flat black wheels and grill....you're in the sports class now and I think the trim plastidipped and matching laminex on the taillights would be awesome....but that's just my .02


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

BORA RSI said:


> They are 19" replicas. I got them from oemwheelsplus. I would not recommend that place tho


Howcome? Poor quality wheels or bad service or both?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> Sorry for the crap phone pics, and again I apologize for my tardiness


No big deal man...I actually appreciate you taking the time to do that :thumbup:

So whenever you get time, get some more pics & some FTG measurements.
Curious to see how they compare to the Eibachs


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for today....

Took my coilovers off (for sale?) and put Eibach springs on for winter


----------



## SouRce4 (Aug 14, 2006)

took her in the snow today.. Her first snow day


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Making a CC snowman,,, or snowcar

I didn't put my winter shoezz on ;[[


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> My new boot spoiler turned up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing the url of this item on eBay?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Would you mind sharing the url of this item on eBay?


X2


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

ciki said:


> Making a CC snowman,,, or snowcar
> 
> I didn't put my winter shoezz on ;[[


:laugh:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

praneetloke said:


> Would you mind sharing the url of this item on eBay?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271070797569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

They sold all 3 that were forsale but not currently any in there shop.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271070797569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> They sold all 3 that were forsale but not currently any in there shop.


Either this is that company or they are reselling them. Here's the link to the maker and they have a few more parts available it looks like. Not sure on price though. 

http://www.jcsportline.net/en/product-detail-3359.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a bad way to test out bulbs!!!


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

^^ ingenius! I really never thought of that.. so simple. :screwy:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Not a bad way to test out bulbs!!!


ur not wearing gloves:facepalm:!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ur not wearing gloves:facepalm:!!!!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Well, they are LEDs so I don't think it would matter, would it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd think so too...but still.....


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

lol it doesn't matter, they are diodes. :laugh:

is it error-free?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Unless his skin is secreting sulfuric acid or similar caustic acid.... the diode won’t be affected.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Unless his skin is secreting sulfuric acid or similar caustic acid.... the diode won&#146;t be affected.


:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Unless his skin is secreting sulfuric acid or similar caustic acid.... the diode won’t be affected.


never know :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> lol it doesn't matter, they are diodes. :laugh:
> 
> is it error-free?


Well, here's the deal, those bulbs didn't work for my front turn. From investigating, by connecting copper wires to the 9v battery and connecting the other ends to the back of the bulb socket (black piece that comes out Of the reflector) I noticed the LEDs polarity was backwards. I'm having the company that sent me them reship me a set with opposite polarities. The VW socket sends positive current to the base of the bulb and negative to the side (were the pins are). The bulb I initially got has a negative base.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The rear turn LED bulbs had opposite polarity compared to the front ones and those worked fine. They aren't canbus however did not throw a code. Also noticed that the 13 SMD set i got had twice the light output as the 38 SMD set. I will now always buy bulbs with less number of smds that are larger in size then bulbs with twice as many smds where the individual smds are smaller in size


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Well, here's the deal, those bulbs didn't work for my front turn. From investigating, by connecting copper wires to the 9v battery and connecting the other ends to the back of the bulb socket (black piece that comes out Of the reflector) I noticed the LEDs polarity was backwards. I'm having the company that sent me them reship me a set with opposite polarities. The VW socket sends positive current to the base of the bulb and negative to the side (were the pins are). The bulb I initially got has a negative base.


They got different version? Willing to exchange it?opcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well she (the seller) was under the impression that the base was Negative for the bulbs they sent me. So they made a mistake and polarized them backwards


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hope so bro!!! Keep me posted... well as always.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Well, here's the deal, those bulbs didn't work for my front turn. From investigating, by connecting copper wires to the 9v battery and connecting the other ends to the back of the bulb socket (black piece that comes out Of the reflector) I noticed the LEDs polarity was backwards. I'm having the company that sent me them reship me a set with opposite polarities. The VW socket sends positive current to the base of the bulb and negative to the side (were the pins are). The bulb I initially got has a negative base.


my reply was towards about the gloves response.

hmm...interesting...but i wonder how the manufacturer gets mixed up with the polarity..



KOWCC said:


> The rear turn LED bulbs had opposite polarity compared to the front ones and those worked fine. They aren't canbus however did not throw a code. Also noticed that the 13 SMD set i got had twice the light output as the 38 SMD set. I will now always buy bulbs with less number of smds that are larger in size then bulbs with twice as many smds where the individual smds are smaller in size


If they work, that means the bulbs are canbus, error-free. The manufacture probably didn't mention or forgot. 

Good stuff though. Let's wait and see the next set they are going to replace. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Another issue is the bulb actually does not fit into the hole of the reflector. With my dremel tool and a grinding bit I'll make the hole a mm wider


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

damn.. additional modding needed.....:banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't looks at it that way...with the proper tools nothing is impossible!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

The type I'm going to test, I believe they will fit perfectly. I tried fitting through hole with the bax9s before, no bueno either lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> The type I'm going to test, I believe they will fit perfectly. I tried fitting through hole with the bax9s before, no bueno either lol


how many smds they goin to have?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i forgot lol. the LEDs seem to be smaller but more in quantity


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

remember, its about the size, not the quantity lol


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

plasti dipped the front grill

first layer









third layer









done painting & waiting to dry









done!

















unfortunately got hit by some retard in 24 hr after painted, so ripped off the center part









i guess does look better as how it is now


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

does look better


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Test fitted my winter setup.

Bought it used off craigslist. They were from a Mercedes, used one winter for 1,800 miles. Everything was in MINT condition.

Not too sure if I like the wheels or not completely...wish I had 17's, but these are 16's and it was a bargain.
Saves my Interlagos from the winter elements too.

Wasn't sure if it'd work or not, but it does :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brother Toma in the house!

Complete LED conversion done plus some VagCom work. Plus chrome strip on lower grill added! LEDs installed:

Rear dome / maps
Front dome / maps
Both sun visor lamps 
Glove box
Exterior Puddle lights
Trunk
Rear amber turn signals


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

^ that garage is empty! Where do you store all your stuff?


----------



## ruben267 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Sprigns*

Hey man looking good! I just installed the same rims (20's). What springs did you use? Any problems with rubbing when you lowered it or was there enough clearance? How low did you go? Thanks for the tips! :beer:


----------



## ruben267 (Feb 21, 2007)

*007 Modes*

Those look bad ass!! Where did you get them? Thanks!! :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> ^ that garage is empty! Where do you store all your stuff?


It's a 3 car garage, my shelving unit (mini Auto Zone) is to the right of where I was standing,....I like to keep it clean in there!


----------



## ruben267 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Painted engine cover*

That looks bad ass! What type of paint did you use? Thanks!! :beer:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's funny how some small things make huge deference in appearance wise , KOWCC knows the lighting process makes it look easy and really isn't especially the exterior puddle lights , but well worth the effort was pleasure watching him work ill post some pictures when it's dark of the whole outcome. Thanx Brother !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> It's funny how some small things make huge deference in appearance wise , KOWCC knows the lighting process makes it look easy and really isn't especially the exterior puddle lights , but well worth the effort was pleasure watching him work ill post some pictures when it's dark of the whole outcome. Thanx Brother !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


>


more cushion for the pushin' :laugh:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

wasnt sure how low to drop my car so i put a screw in the tire to use it as a guide...









and i also put my winter shoez on
wasnt sure which style to keep so i kept 2 ;]
i think the drivers side looks better when mounted on the car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lil bit of excitement on Saturday


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Winter tires look awesome ciki, passenger side looks best

I installed carbonio stage 1 today and it feels pretty good....just need a tune now badly


----------



## raoul1 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Bought a new one...*

2013 CC Exec 4Motion Black over Black/Cornflower beige. No mods planned, but I will definitely get into the Ross-Tech possibilities.

Traded our '06 Passat VR6 with 246,369 miles. I figured getting the same hardware in a better looking package was the better choice over the Passat TDI SEL Premium. Gas mileage will hurt but I already have friends gushing over the look of this car!


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lil bit of excitement on Saturday


Can you tell me where you sourced that from?
Thanks.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Lowered on Eibach*

Lowered on Eibach. 19' wheels still to come


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> Can you tell me where you sourced that from?
> Thanks.


Dealership bro.... my buddy got it for me, works at VW...R-Line dead - 18 bux w emoployee discount
n lil corners 10.50 per piece as wel


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


>


It looks like your Interlagos are wrapped with ContiProContact DWS tires, which are designed for snow (but of course aren't snow tires). Are your winters bad enough to warrant the change? I guess you are in Michigan...


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

ciki said:


> wasnt sure how low to drop my car so i put a screw in the tire to use it as a guide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paint looks good, thats just plasti dip on the wheels?

and nice banner in the mirror


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Those are LOUD!! Guess you wont lose your car in the snow....just look for the orange wheels!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

very orangey! :laugh:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

yeah thats why i wanted to go with that color so it stands out in the white snow hehe

i think ill do the mirror caps two
yes its plastidid
and its a mini scarf


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lil bit of excitement on Saturday


what is this?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Drove it to work, and on the way in I decided that going super lowz wasn't in the CC's future. Posted the wheels I bought last month for sale, and measured the FTG again. 
26 in the front
26 3/8 in the back

Not bad, but I thought they were supposed to be a bit lower than that. Does anyone know what the stock hight is? I guess I should have thought about that before the swap:facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dead pedal


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Dead pedal


:thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally figured out how to easily change a parking light bulb I had out. Had to remove front wheel and wheel liner. Simple. Finally got rid of that damn bulb out indicator on the dash.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

wow....have to remove the wheel in order to do that -_-


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Epence said:


> wow....have to remove the wheel in order to do that -_-


unless you have the hands of a 5 year old, you are not getting your hand in there to twist it out. The dealer insisted they would have to remove the bumper and headlight to do it. I said no thanks, I'll figure it out. They said they weren't going to let it pass inspection without it, I ensured them I would change it.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Preference for the driver side.

Passenger side is screaming ADD. Since nothing else is orange on the car, the driver side is a great balance and since the car is silver, the link to the wheel is important.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> unless you have the hands of a 5 year old, you are not getting your hand in there to twist it out. The dealer insisted they would have to remove the bumper and headlight to do it. I said no thanks, I'll figure it out. They said they weren't going to let it pass inspection without it, I ensured them I would change it.


That's cool you figured out a simpler way of changing the bulb :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Alignment after Eibach install, R-line dead pedal, puddle leds


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Leds look great, and so do the fog lights they make the front end look better :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Leds look great, and so do the fog lights they make the front end look better :thumbup::beer:


Thank you, sir!:beer:

Bro fogs are in!!! look at the pict They dnt light up as of now... just need to run trigger wires n code them, thats all.. cnt wait!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Mucha CC (Oct 25, 2012)

BadBunny1.8T said:


> Debadged and Put on my R-line smoked tails and black vw emblem.


That looks sick! Where did you get the black emblem???


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Switched to r36 premium cluster:


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

oliverds said:


> Switched to r36 premium cluster:


Looks great. Where did you get it from..carsystems.pl ?


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

oliverds said:


> Switched to r36 premium cluster:


thats sick :thumbup: iirc you used to own a pretty sweet MK4 right?


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah right it's from carsystems.pl.

Here's a pic of the Mk iv, besides the A3 the car with the most modifications:


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

oliverds said:


> Switched to r36 premium cluster:


I was stationed in Europe and still have a few hundred euros that I never exchanged. This would be a good way to spend it. Was it a plug and play? If not, can you talk about what it required? I have a 2012 with an RNS-510


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I just noticed... why didn't you get one for US market? You know with mph, fahrenheit etc...

UPDATE: Sorry you are in EUROPE


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

oliverds said:


> Switched to r36 premium cluster:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

oliverds said:


> Yeah right it's from carsystems.pl.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Mk iv, besides the A3 the car with the most modifications:


Does anyone know if carsystems.pl have a US premium MFA that will work with our CC?


----------



## ruben267 (Feb 21, 2007)

*What did I do?*




























Yesterday I de-badged, washed and waxed. I had recently put on 20's. I am debating lowering it but I am afraid of rubbing since I barely have clearance as is. 

Next on the list I think Stage 1 or 2 and a CAI. 

Any suggestions or recommendations are welcome :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Off subject, but is anyone else having issues with Tapatalk?

In the last two days I:

1- After weeks of trying out different sets of bulbs, finally found the best FIT for my City Lights. the hole is quite narrow and most of the 194 LEDs have that plastic white base. The top fo the base is too wide to fit many areas on the CC. I am now purchasing the 194s that have a wedge (flat surface) contact point for +, -. They are awesome and they fit everywhere, being that they are about 1mm narrower at the base. Anyhow, i installed 194 SMD leds, total of 13 smds per bulb in my city lights. Ordered from China of course, bright white, about 3 bucks for a set, shipped, and canbus. Im extremely satisfied. I would post pics but tapatalk is not working at the moment.

2- Used white plastidip to paint the stock black background of my rear VW emblem. Then used Plastidip "glossifier" to give it the needed glossy look to match the car paint. Flawless job IMO, the spray fills all the corners well.

3- Installed 13 LED rear amber bulbs for turn signals

pics soon when the tapatalk servers are back up and running :banghead:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes...Taptalk is hella f'ed up for me..

Back on topic...

Washed her this morning.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> good stuff. :thumbup:


Got the package.... cnt wait to install... gotta wait till next week thou... acr is in the shop:banghead:

p.s. 
love the way you packaged it! :thumbup: bueno! very bueno!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally getting around to installing the DRL LED's:facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rear insert looks good and so do those city lights....are they leds?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rear are not inserts....white plastidip


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes ultra bright LEDs for my city lights!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Niiiiice, it looks good:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx bro....finally found a pair that fits...no errors.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

LEDs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> LEDs


Rico, very clean!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Rico, very clean!


Thanks! Really means alot coming from you. The install took me about an hour and a half because I wanted everything to be clean, so I took the lower grill off to zip-tie the wire. I am very happy with how it came out. Going to do the rest of the LED bulbs tomorrow. Getting the car ready for SoCal Euro on Saturday first real show that I will be taking a car to


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> LEDs


Looks good :thumbup:

Btw, any news on those exhaust clips?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

baye said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Btw, any news on those exhaust clips?


Yes sir there is! The video was shot earlier today, and is being edited by the guys at NEUSPEED. They are going to send me the finished video when they get done, and then they will upload it to the website after I approve the final cut. So guessing that the video should be done by the middle of next week at the latest.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro....finally found a pair that fits...no errors.


No way! I'll have to get a set. Wonder if that make ones for our DRLs (bixenon lamps).


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks! Really means alot coming from you. The install took me about an hour and a half because I wanted everything to be clean, so I took the lower grill off to zip-tie the wire. I am very happy with how it came out. Going to do the rest of the LED bulbs tomorrow. Getting the car ready for SoCal Euro on Saturday first real show that I will be taking a car to


Well it's the cleanest looking DRL set up I've seen. Look 100% stock! That's my thing. Everything i do I want I want it to look soo good that it looks factory  enjoy the show man. I grew up in Cali, miss it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> No way! I'll have to get a set. Wonder if that make ones for our DRLs (bixenon lamps).


Those were from eBay, dirt cheap, I even bought an extra pair. You still use your DRL's? I thought u had a euro switch.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got the package.... cnt wait to install... gotta wait till next week thou... acr is in the shop:banghead:
> 
> p.s.
> love the way you packaged it! :thumbup: bueno! very bueno!


:thumbup: thanks. bulletproof packaging! lol


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Those were from eBay, dirt cheap, I even bought an extra pair. You still use your DRL's? I thought u had a euro switch.


No never got one. Never really cared to. I might pick up a set of those LEDs though to match the HIDs when they're on.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

looks good, RICO :thumbup: ebay ones? or Achtuning?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> No never got one. Never really cared to. I might pick up a set of those LEDs though to match the HIDs when they're on.


Well I drive 100% of the time (daytime of course) with fogs and city lights on. The city light LEDs are soo bright that they pretty much replace my real DRLs.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Epence said:


> looks good, RICO :thumbup: ebay ones? or Achtuning?


eBay


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

ooOOo looks good :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Epence said:


> ooOOo looks good :laugh:


Thanks dude!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


>


So are you running them as DRL's? Did you check if they overheat over longer period of operation? I am afraid that the resistor on led's gets very hot over long time.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hey guys!!! Does rear trunk emblem separates in 2 piece or its one piece part?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> So are you running them as DRL's? Did you check if they overheat over longer period of operation? I am afraid that the resistor on led's gets very hot over long time.....


Well my intentions were never to run them as my DRLs. You see when I obtained my Euro switch, just installing it alone automatically disengages the DRLs. I've always liked driving around with fogs and parking lights on only , hence the reason for purchasing the Switch. When I noticed that my city lights are also part of that conbo I decided to run LEDs.

My longest drives are 1 hour straight. I've taken the harness out immediately on two occasions after my drive and there was absolutely no heating. So far what I've seen; the "built in" resistors don't really act the same way as the external ones that you splice into your stock electrical wiring. Those get very hot. It seems like the load resistors that are built into the bulbs are more like processor chips that tell the system to not show any code....... That's my take at least, cause they never get hot whatsoever!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hey guys!!! Does rear trunk emblem separates in 2 piece or its one piece part?


Yes its two pieces....one being the emblem itself and the second is the black background which is the trunk opening piece.


----------



## ericcc (Jul 5, 2011)

*LED DRL's Passat CC*

Hey, I'm looking to get one of those here down in Europe, could you please give me the ebay link?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes its two pieces....one being the emblem itself and the second is the black background which is the trunk opening piece.


How hard to separate?! Tips?!

My car is at the shop, was thinking to ask them to paint that main part to color match the car, got unique color doubt find can of spray lol ))) but dnt want push it lol... Not sure if the be into doin that lil stuff!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey money talks, you pay them and they will do what you want. It's a body shop, that's their specialty!!! Do it man, it's a nice addition. IMO, they probably know how to take the emblem apart.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey money talks, you pay them and they will do what you want. It's a body shop, that's their specialty!!! Do it man, it's a nice addition. IMO, they probably know how to take the emblem apart.


i dnt want pay thou, cz guy hooking up w labor already, tryin to reduce costs..but if i be askn do this do that, they gonna climb lol. u knw why my car in shop...not for custom painting reasons.. :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah buddy, but it's ALREADY there, and you are already paying labor...AND they are already mixing the same paint! It's definitely a no brainer. Imagine taking it in just for the emblem only, it would cost u 5 times as much probably


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Found out the other day the car wash messed up one of my backup sensors in the front. This was a $25 car wash in fact. One of the circles now is completely missing. Im going to complain but im sure they will come up with some excuse why they wont pay.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah buddy, but it's ALREADY there, and you are already paying labor...AND they are already mixing the same paint! It's definitely a no brainer. Imagine taking it in just for the emblem only, it would cost u 5 times as much probably


Thats exactly my point... emailed to the guy...lets see what he has to say!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

falcindor said:


> Found out the other day the car wash messed up one of my backup sensors in the front. This was a $25 car wash in fact. One of the circles now is completely missing. Im going to complain but im sure they will come up with some excuse why they wont pay.


Thats not good bro.... How did they mess it up thou?
25 bux carwash, I would asume it was Hand Wash?


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a hand wash. But it was full service. They bring car through machine vacuum and hand dry. I didn't see it because car was pointed to exit already and I didnt put in reverse. All day the sensor would go off but I was assuming it was soap in the sensor.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Im not sure f the sensor was pushed out. But instead of a recessed surface I see a hole.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Took her for a wash cuz she was a filthy whore. I was scared cuz there was a little space between the lip and the guard rail. But they told me she'll be fine. 







all fresh and clean


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn wish i could go through one of those car washes. She won't fit.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Damn wish i could go through one of those car washes. She won't fit.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Lets try!!! Lol


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

No lets not. I cringe at my local drive in at gas station wash. She scratches hard all the way on and off. Gotta wash at home now being back on stocks.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Lets try!!! Lol


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

It won't work, but could be a good way to run straight pipe

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> How hard to separate?! Tips?!
> 
> My car is at the shop, was thinking to ask them to paint that main part to color match the car, got unique color doubt find can of spray lol ))) but dnt want push it lol... Not sure if the be into doin that lil stuff!


It was really easy....just took off the trunk liner which literally just pulls off from little clips....tyen there's 3 little torx screws and a wire that needs to be disconnected and voila it'll come out....the more tricky part is getting the emblem off the black part....be very careful!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> It was really easy....just took off the trunk liner which literally just pulls off from little clips....tyen there's 3 little torx screws and a wire that needs to be disconnected and voila it'll come out....the more tricky part is getting the emblem off the black part....be very careful!!!


off the black part? meaning when separating VW sign and main plate it sits on?!

PS

I wana try color match that main plate VW sign sits on with paint frm bodyshop.... but most likely paint not going to stick to chrome.... 

what you think of plastidip it first and than color match to the body over the plastidip? Would it hold on? or bad idea....


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> No lets not. I cringe at my local drive in at gas station wash. She scratches hard all the way on and off. Gotta wash at home now being back on stocks.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Lol those ensure me that those rails are heavily waxed and that they won't scratch up the wheel/lips! But my heart was pounding tho.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> off the black part? meaning when separating VW sign and main plate it sits on?!
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


Yea the black part meaning the actual trunk lever....I used glass black spray paint on my emblem and its holding up really good


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Much needed wash....pic looks cool IMO


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^That's an awesome pic :thumbup:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: on the pic.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like someone was in line for the bay while you were taking pics. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Like it a lot, KO  Ur headlighs look great! Good job with LEDs!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks like someone was in line for the bay while you were taking pics. :laugh:


Haha good eye, actually that guy was facing the opposite direction using the vacuum!! Even if he was waiting...my photo-shoot is worth it lol. I didn't think much of the pic, but after I took it, I noticed it was centered pretty well And the bricks add a nice touch, and when U zoom In it has quite a nice stance..cause the bay was downward sloping a little...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: Pic looks great.

I washed my car too, but it started to rain as I was rinsing the soap off.:banghead: Looks like I will be rolling to SoCal Euro with a rained on car:banghead:

Also installed rear plate LEDs, and they gave me a bulb out light:banghead::banghead:
I thought this was going to be a good weekend, but it's starting to look bad.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Much needed wash....pic looks cool IMO


 Nice pic !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I


RICO85 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Pic looks great.
> 
> I washed my car too, but it started to rain as I was rinsing the soap off.:banghead: Looks like I will be rolling to SoCal Euro with a rained on car:banghead:
> 
> ...


Everyone knows I've tried everything for my plate bulbs....that bulb out always comes on. Honestly tried over 10 sets, canbus, non canbus, with resistors, etcccc


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I
> 
> Everyone knows I've tried everything for my plate bulbs....that bulb out always comes on. Honestly tried over 10 sets, canbus, non canbus, with resistors, etcccc


Yeah I know bud. This is the only set I'm trying. LED plate lights might not be for 12 CC's


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah I know bud. This is the only set I'm trying. LED plate lights might not be for 12 CC's


True, the CECM is different for the 12's. that's why. I've installed hyper white festoons though, much whiter than stock but not as white as LEDs. It's the next best thing after stock. That won't give errors since its identical wattage and voltage to stock. Had hyper whites for city lights as well untill I found a good pair of LEDs that actually worked.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! Will have to order some of those


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I
> 
> Everyone knows I've tried everything for my plate bulbs....that bulb out always comes on. Honestly tried over 10 sets, canbus, non canbus, with resistors, etcccc


Have you tried the original LED plate lights? 

Carsystems.pl have a kit with adapter and everything.. my girlfriend has this on hers 2012 vw Golf and that looks great. 

http://www.carsystems.pl/license-plate-led-1k8943021b,id36.html

http://www.carsystems.pl/license-plate-led-plug-play-adapter,id373.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes sir I've tried those as well, bought them from ECS. The same serial # as the ones you sent a link for. Also threw a bulb out error.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yes sir I've tried those as well, bought them from ECS. The same serial # as the ones you sent a link for. Also threw a bulb out error.


okay, what adapter did you use?

Edit : Because you must have a "error canceler" cable in front of those -or what it really is - Resistor to match the oem wattage... 
Or you can upgrade your central electric module with one for LED plate lights.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Any other CC's at SoCal Euro? Would like to get some pics of the cars together


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Any other CC's at SoCal Euro? Would like to get some pics of the cars together


I would but already made plan, going out of town


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> okay, what adapter did you use?
> 
> Edit : Because you must have a "error canceler" cable in front of those -or what it really is - Resistor to match the oem wattage...
> Or you can upgrade your central electric module with one for LED plate lights.


Like you mentioned, the solution is to upgrade the module


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got it back! Blacked out side mirrors


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice work !!! Did u paint or plastidip the front grill?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wrapped bro! More to come . Thats why got mirrors done! Lovin them


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Xmass lighting ))


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Xmass lighting ))


Nice. I installed the same bulbs 2 weeks ago. I like the bulbs and they are bright at night.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Where did you get the LEDz??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Los1 said:


> Nice. I installed the same bulbs 2 weeks ago. I like the bulbs and they are bright at night.


Good thing my tails r tinted lol... Cz they r way too bright! Hope they last!!! My License plates ones worked for a month n just died huh


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Go to classifieds, there is thread bro


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Good thing my tails r tinted lol... Cz they r way too bright! Hope they last!!! My License plates ones worked for a month n just died huh



Let's see. Ill keep you posted and do the same.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Xmass lighting ))


Looks good!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, Sir! Glad u approved it!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you, Sir! Glad u approved it!


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Plasti dipped engine cover.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very creative...I'm actually in the process of doing mine white to match my car color. Just finished taping it off and noticed I might not have enough white plastidip...very rare to find.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I wonder how Plasti dip will hold up to the heat. I must say that I do like the painted cover.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Was wondering the same thing myself!


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

I will let you know how it holds up, I'm doing a bunch of long distance highway driving next weekend and will report back.


----------



## defsquad (Nov 11, 2012)

what did i do to my CC today? i bought it! 2012 Reflex Silver Sport (couldn't find any R-lines as non manufacturer buybacks in my area). love this car. can't wait to get started on it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> I will let you know how it holds up, I'm doing a bunch of long distance highway driving next weekend and will report back.


I look forward to hearing from you sir...good luck and safe driving!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I know some trailblazer SS guys that plastidipped under their hoods and they said it holds up fine


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

**bling bling**










I should have taken a before picture, but they were in bad shape. So after an hour of polishing, they now look like new :beer:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OBDII info on head unit 

Bluetooth elm obdII adapter + iphone 4s with av cable+ dash command app+ audiosources head unit


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Awesome mode!:thumbup:


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

peterek said:


> OBDII info on head unit
> 
> Bluetooth elm obdII adapter + iphone 4s with av cable+ dash command app+ audiosources head unit


Can you post information/link on your head unit?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Austiiin said:


> Can you post information/link on your head unit?


Mine is older model AS-7609. I recommed to buy newer model which has much nicer interface and some added features

http://www.audiosources.net/productshow.asp?bid=28&tid=42&sid=42&id=39


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally put in Black SD-card for the radio

Debating if I should order the front lip....  Yes or No


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Debating if I should order the front lip....  Yes or No


Can you afford it right now?
Yes or No


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Can you afford it right now?
> Yes or No


Yes... But still...its too much $ ... lol and winter is very soon....


----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Bored at work and polished the metal parts of my key amd VR6 key chain








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

1. *Modified the stock 2010 VR6 4-Motion Anti-Dazzle Rearview mirror to support external anti-dazzle side mirrors for both the Drivers and passenger sides.* Not jimmy rigged either.... modified standard wiring harnesses and made new ones modifying the pin-out.

_*Note* - USA drivers, Wiring is already in place behind door trim to support this, but you still have to run 2 wires from the Rear-view Mirror to the A-pillar to support this._

_*Note2* - USA drivers, Wiring is NOT in place for the passenger side mirror / door. You must run 2 wires from the rearview mirror to the the a-pillar, and through the door, and make a new 2 wire harness to support this side of the car._

Video Here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_7sjhhRD4A

2. Completely *replaced the side mirror housing with "Motorized Folding Mirrors"* and installed the European switch which has the toggle to fold the mirrors.

_*Note* - MUST USE VAGCOM to enable the "folding mirror option" in VCDS. You have to go into both front door control modules and check this option._

Video Here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFN7HezkCkc

3. *Installed "Door Handle Illumuination"* in all 4 doors.

_*Note* - MUST USE VAGCOM to enable the "door handle illumination." This only requires checking the "Door handle Illumination" option in VCDS for both the front door control modules. The rear modules can be installed and will work off the coding placed on the front modules._

Video Here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfzmPM0Vtug


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

*H&R Sports*










Received these in the mail. Installing this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbup: good stuff


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Had lunch with AZ_CC today and chilled. Did some measuring too on the fender to ground with the H&R springs. For those wondering after its all settled and done plan to be about 25 3/4 all the way around.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Installed rear turn LEDs, and reverse LED bulbs. Noticed that there were some "burn" marks on all the rear brake light bulbs, and their holders. :banghead:

















Thank you Epence for the bulbs!

Reverse LEDs








Don't know what happened with this pic?

















Amber turn LEDs








I bumped the outer brake light bulb, and now it's out. :banghead::banghead:

















A little advise for anyone thinking of doing the reverse bulbs: take your time when re-installing the housings, and don't forget the placement of the clips. It took me 45 minutes to get the housings back in because I forgot the order and exact placement of the clips/screw things.:facepalm: I had to stop for 5 minutes because I was getting frustrated, and didn't want to break anything. Eventually got everything back together, and happy with the outcome.:thumbup: Not happy that I have to get a new brake light bulb,:thumbdown: but happy that the rest of the lights work.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ awesome!!! 

welcome to the Red 44Led Turns Club :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ awesome!!!
> 
> welcome to the Red 44Led Turns Club :laugh:


Thank you sir!

I have amber LED turns though


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> I have amber LED turns though


Then welcome to my amber rear led turn bulb club .....sorry Stero1D...LOL

All in all nice work. I know your pain with the reverse light assembly it was a pain for me my first time..also stopped for 5 mins before I started breaking things....was super frustrated because I decided to do this at 1am with work the next morning. The trick is to assemble the 2 like colored screws first then put the assembly on the car then put in the beige screw from the inside.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Then welcome to my amber rear led turn bulb club .....sorry Stero1D...LOL
> 
> All in all nice work. I know your pain with the reverse light assembly it was a pain for me my first time..also stopped for 5 mins before I started breaking things....


ur loss, guys


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Then welcome to my amber rear led turn bulb club .....sorry Stero1D...LOL
> 
> All in all nice work. I know your pain with the reverse light assembly it was a pain for me my first time..also stopped for 5 mins before I started breaking things....was super frustrated because I decided to do this at 1am with work the next morning. The trick is to assemble the 2 like colored screws first then put the assembly on the car then put in the beige screw from the inside.


 I'm in a KOWCC approved club!?!? SWEET!!!!



Stero1D said:


> ur loss, guys


We can just say we are all in the LED clubeace:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good, RICO, glad you like them :thumbup::laugh:, better get to the dealership about the brake light burn marks...I say replace the whole bulb holder if the service department is willing to order new ones.

Now. Let's spread the LED rear-turn signal love. :laugh: umpkin:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I'm in a KOWCC approved club!?!? SWEET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We can just say we are all in the LED clubeace:


Hahah


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Epence said:


> Looks good, RICO, glad you like them :thumbup::laugh:, better get to the dealership about the brake light burn marks...I say replace the whole bulb holder if the service department is willing to order new ones.
> 
> Now. Let's spread the LED rear-turn signal love. :laugh: umpkin:


Going to the dealer tomorrow, and I'm hoping that they are willing to replace the whole bulb holder.

We are trying to convert the whole CC community to the "bright" side:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Agreed on the LED Club 

should we create a thread about it? :screwy:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Agreed on the LED Club
> 
> should we create a thread about it? :screwy:


LOL!! Don't know about creating a thread, but I'm totally down for some "CC MY LED" stickers:laugh:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Still waiting on my 41 RED LEDs to get here...


----------



## Radorider98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Finally got around to getting my coils on!! (sorry for the bad picture and dirt car:sly


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Radorider98 said:


> Finally got around to getting my coils on!! (sorry for the bad picture and dirt car:sly


Looks good....what coils are u on and what's ur fender to ground height?


----------



## ruben267 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Mirrors*

Thats great! Where did you get the European switch to fold the mirrors? Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Radorider98 (Aug 18, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good....what coils are u on and what's ur fender to ground height?


Thanks! After everything settled and some adjusting I'm at 25 all the way around. It's sitting on a set of raceland ultimos. I've very pleased with the ride, last set of coils I owed were a bc racing set and I have to say these ride just as well if not better!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

teaser


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

ciki said:


> teaser


Need details for meow!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

such a tease umpkin:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

ruben267 said:


> Thats great! Where did you get the European switch to fold the mirrors? Thanks! :beer:


It had to be sourced from europe. Actually, I searched a german ebay, and found someone selling the complete mirror kit. Complete mirror housings, with auto-dimming glass, with switch, with door module (which I didn't need), and all.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a great couple weeks for my CC. 2 weeks ago one of sensors was messed up in cash wash. Today I walk out and one of my wheel caps is missing.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

This was on my desk when I returned from lunch. I will post before/after pictures after the install this weekend.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

My deAutokey install didnt come out so great. My plaid stickers didnt all line up together. The response I got was they made them at cost so don't expect us to replace them. So enjoy!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Took her to the dealer so they can look at the burn marks on the rear bulb holders, and they are going to replace them under warranty.:thumbup: They gave me new bulbs, and the bulb holders are going to arrive tomorrow. Good start to my day


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Radorider98 said:


> Thanks! After everything settled and some adjusting I'm at 25 all the way around. It's sitting on a set of raceland ultimos. I've very pleased with the ride, last set of coils I owed were a bc racing set and I have to say these ride just as well if not better!


Sweet that's exactly where I'm at and I'm also using raceland coils....I like them, especially for the price I got them


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

falcindor said:


> My deAutokey install didnt come out so great. My plaid stickers didnt all line up together. The response I got was they made them at cost so don't expect us to replace them. So enjoy!


 Sorry to hear about that, but I don't think I will run into your issues as mine are solid black. I think as long as the cut outs are the correct size (and I don't f'up the installation), I should be fine. Either way I will report back.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

ciki said:


> teaser


Not exactly sure what's going on here.... 

I see a battery cover, and something else with a bottle of epoxy....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

falcindor said:


> My deAutokey install didnt come out so great. My plaid stickers didnt all line up together. The response I got was they made them at cost so don't expect us to replace them. So enjoy!


Great way to do business!:bs:


----------



## Radorider98 (Aug 18, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet that's exactly where I'm at and I'm also using raceland coils....I like them, especially for the price I got them


My rears are cranked almost all the way up but the fronts are almost all the way down...:screwy:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Great way to do business!:bs:


They should learn from me :laugh:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Not exactly sure what's going on here....
> 
> I see a battery cover, and something else with a bottle of epoxy....


Looks like the engine cover that is being carbon fibered.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Epence said:


> They should learn from me :laugh:


Gonna have to put an order in with you for some bulbs.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Gonna have to put an order in with you for some bulbs.


:thumbup: i'll be adding a few new items soon :laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ordered ST coils for $655 good deal?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Epence said:


> :thumbup: i'll be adding a few new items soon :laugh:


:thumbup: will wait to see what you put up then. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Gonna have to put an order in with you for some bulbs.


Do it! So you can become member in our little LedClub lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Radorider98 said:


> My rears are cranked almost all the way up but the fronts are almost all the way down...:screwy:


Yea my fronts are pretty much all the way down as well....I'm at 25" all around


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Do it! So you can become member in our little LedClub lol


Can I be part of the led crew even if I haven't bought any from that guy above?....LOL....I do have a bunch of leds


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Can I be part of the led crew even if I haven't bought any from that guy above?....LOL....I do have a bunch of leds


Sure! But we would need some proof lol like receipts and install picts haha


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Im taking the whip for its first oil change on Black Friday. I took the suggestion to wait 7000 miles interval between changes. I have been busy the last week so its more like 7500 :banghead:

Ive been trying to find the mobil 1 special oil they have talking about. I found 3 quarts at PepBoys but didnt buy. Im hoping they restocked.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sure! But we would need some proof lol like receipts and install picts haha


LOL I got installed pics

Plate light leds










Reverse leds










Puddle light leds










So am I in??....hahaha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

....


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> So am I in??....hahaha


:wave:Welcome to the club


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :wave:Welcome to the club


YES!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would say that you're in.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ haha!! club!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I'll have my "off to the side LED club" over here... 

When you guys get EVERY bulb converted to LED, minus the HIDs.... let me know 

The list: 



Achtuning LED DRLs
H7 Cornerning Light LEDs
Philips "City Light" LEDs (W5W)
H11 Fog Light LEDs
Exterior Mirror Puddle LEDs
License Plate LEDs
Front / Rear Footwell Light LEDs
Glove Compartment LED
Dome Light LED
Vanity Mirror LED
Rear Dome Light LED
Door Handle Illumination LED
Nut Brown Trim with LED ambient lighting (Ordered, but not yet installed)
Trunk Light LED
Rear Turn Signal (RED 48 SMD) LED
Brake Light (W21W) LED
Other Brake Light (W16W) LED
Reverse Light (H6W BA9) LED


:wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hahah.. awesome.. Club is expanding, way too fast!!! 

thinking of starting to chagre monthly membership fee


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I'll have my "off to the side LED club" over here...
> 
> When you guys get EVERY bulb converted to LED, minus the HIDs.... let me know
> 
> ...


I want to see your car, man!:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Can I be part of the led crew even if I haven't bought any from that guy above?....LOL....I do have a bunch of leds


Your always part brother.....here's my current collection....I think I've become obsessed...more on the way


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> LOL I got installed pics
> 
> Plate light leds
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Your always part brother.....here's my current collection....I think I've become obsessed...more on the way


Dam that's quite a collection, but always good to have extras on hand....they look good





deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you sir, ur vinyl made the back look waay cleaner especially when I painted the emblem black....Thx for the good product :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Your always part brother.....here's my current collection....I think I've become obsessed...more on the way


you'll need a LED gun. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> you'll need a LED gun. :laugh: :thumbup:


Hahahaha! There soo cheap you can't help but try new sets here and there. As well as extra backup bulbs for all the LEDs i run


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bleser said:


> It looks like your Interlagos are wrapped with ContiProContact DWS tires, which are designed for snow (but of course aren't snow tires). Are your winters bad enough to warrant the change? I guess you are in Michigan...


Yeah, you're right they are the DWS
BUT I went with them for a longer tread life.

Reason for snows is to keep the polished Interlagos away from the snow/salt and then to also get more life out of my DWS tires too (using them less, obviously, when switching them out).



1slow1.8t said:


> ordered ST coils for $655 good deal?


Damn good deal! :thumbup:


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

*LED'S*

With all this and no codes thrown. I have wanted to go the way of stealth bulbs, but if the LED don't throw codes I may hit you up for part #s and where to buy. There are tons on eBay but , its hit or miss on quality


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

falcindor said:


> My deAutokey install didnt come out so great. My plaid stickers didnt all line up together. The response I got was they made them at cost so don't expect us to replace them. So enjoy!


I never seen that email, please contact me here with your name and we can ship out a new one, The new design seen here line up:

http://deautokey.com/product/plaid-...abbit-gti-r32-2006-current-mk6-jetta-golf-gti

That was probably a defect and should be replaced.

Our policy:
http://deautokey.com/about-us-policy-shipping

we always take care of our customers, and sorry we dropped the ball here, not sure why someone would say that to you, we have a few different people running areas of the site here. 

Thank you


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Your always part brother.....here's my current collection....I think I've become obsessed...more on the way


Looks something like my collection, except they're already all installed lol. I'll take a picture of some of the leftovers later though.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam that's quite a collection, but always good to have extras on hand....they look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense.... but your CC looks like an "EMO" to me.... a White Guy or Girl with tons of black makeup / lipstick with some baggy pants and chains hanging all out.

Like this guy!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam that's quite a collection, but always good to have extras on hand....they look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great,CW color matched rear badge insert is found here:

http://deautokey.com/product/white-rear-badge-vinyl-inserts-fits-mk4-mk5-mk6-golf


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Part of the collection....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Part of the collection....


:thumbup: wow, so many HID bulbs!


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Well wasn't going to do it but a hell of a deal....

Finally dropped the CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks sweet, man! what did you do with?

p.s. cant wait to getthe lip!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Yea I was trying to find the right matchup for the AchTuning DRL LEDs... The OEM ones were way off... the Philips Ultinons were closer, I finally settled on some no name chinese 8000K brand which surprisingly..... is almost a dead on match.

I'd say in all actuality though, everything shines closer to 6500K - 7000K. They don't look ghetto or fake, so that's a plus.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Paging R0bL0gic!! Clear your inbox 


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Looks sweet, man! what did you do with?
> 
> p.s. cant wait to getthe lip!!


Koni shocks and struts and Vogtland Springs

p.s. my lip and bumper are all one piece


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> No offense.... but your CC looks like an "EMO" to me.... a White Guy or Girl with tons of black makeup / lipstick with some baggy pants and chains hanging all out.
> 
> Like this guy!


Hahaha no offense taken, I know what I like isn't everyone else's taste and liking....but I know I love it and its exactly how I want it and I get lots of compliments on it so it can't be that bad LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Looks something like my collection, except they're already all installed lol. I'll take a picture of some of the leftovers later though.


Mine are also installed, these are all the extras


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Part of the collection....


Nice....we may need to start a "take pics of your bulbs" thread


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice....we may need to start a "take pics of your bulbs" thread


Started 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-CC-Bulbs-quot-Thread&p=79787237#post79787237


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Well wasn't going to do it but a hell of a deal....
> 
> Finally dropped the CC


Looks very nice. The pre facelift front grill and contoured hood that you guys have are SOOOO much better looking than (my) facelifted 2012 front. I thought long and hard before pulling trigger on facelifted model vs prior and ultimately got sucked in by "you need 5 seats for resale" and a bit of extra fruit. Makes the hunt for a badgeless grill that much more important.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*worth doing or a gimmick?*

worth doing or a gimmick?

http://www.sprintboostersales.com/


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Paging R0bL0gic!! Clear your inbox 


lol freaking rob. This does surprise me though


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Koni shocks and struts and Vogtland Springs
> 
> p.s. my lip and bumper are all one piece


I noticed that... somebody told me to get the whole bumper for a good price, but i actually like more when the lip is separate piece


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*what did i do today?*

Ordered 3smd LED Strips for front and rear footwells.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Sorry to hear about that, but I don't think I will run into your issues as mine are solid black. I think as long as the cut outs are the correct size (and I don't f'up the installation), I should be fine. Either way I will report back.


No it will fit fine, they are cut perfectly to the rear badge.

We were aware of the issue that the plaid did not line up after the fact, it was only 1 small plaid line in the bottom left hand corner, not the entire vinyl, we sent out new plaid badges to everyone who asked:

http://deautokey.com/product/plaid-...abbit-gti-r32-2006-current-mk6-jetta-golf-gti










We contacted falcindor to send him a new one, everyone who asked got a new Plaid, no reason why he shouldn't have a new one sent to him too.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, I've done pretty much everything possible with VAG, but would love to know if anyone has figured out how to keep the convenience bulbs functioning (side lights that turn on at lower speeds when you turn the wheel or signal) while the fogs are on .


Did you ever get an answer for this?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Did you ever get an answer for this?


Still no answer, however my VagCom buddy couldn't find the option to do it.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I'd like to know if there's a way to keep the "steer adjusting HIDs" turning at speeds greater than 25mph (I think it's 25mph... it's either that or 30mph). Because after you hit that speed, they stay locked. I'm thinking there must be an option for it in VAGCOM somewhere to enable them to keep turning at higher speeds.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> wrapped my interior trim black
> 
> 
> VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> ...


What did you use to wrap your trim black? Thanks!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

And they said


> _"...it couldn't be done..." _




*... I beg to differ ...*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a24cd674a&vxp=mtr


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Anybody?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a24cd674a&vxp=mtr


I saw this a while back. Don't feel like being the test dummy for this though


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> And they said
> 
> 
> 
> *... I beg to differ ...*


What is that?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Anybody?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a24cd674a&vxp=mtr


Looks nice! I would consider it!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> What is that?


Radar sensor for adaptive cruise control


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> And they said
> 
> 
> 
> *... I beg to differ ...*


Who said it couldn't be done? I did it... just required a lot of work since nobody had ever done it before. Glad to see someone else attempting it though.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

I figured out if I format my 2.5" external HD into FAT32, then my car can read it. So now I have a 500gb hard drive in my car. The response time while browsing through folders is quite fast (a little bit slower than USB) and the car picks up on the same place where it left off the next day. 

Also got my interior LED lights, replaced all of them, but cannot figure out how to get the front dome cover off  . Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I'd like to know if there's a way to keep the "steer adjusting HIDs" turning at speeds greater than 25mph (I think it's 25mph... it's either that or 30mph). Because after you hit that speed, they stay locked. I'm thinking there must be an option for it in VAGCOM somewhere to enable them to keep turning at higher speeds.


It is active from ~8 mph up to ~45 mph [i don't have my manual in front of me to verify the correct specs] on the 2010. As you drive at speeds higher in the range, it is difficult for you to notice and drive at the same time unless you are in an open parking lot, but they are working.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> I figured out if I format my 2.5" external HD into FAT32, then my car can read it. So now I have a 500gb hard drive in my car. The response time while browsing through folders is quite fast (a little bit slower than USB) and the car picks up on the same place where it left off the next day.
> 
> Also got my interior LED lights, replaced all of them, but cannot figure out how to get the front dome cover off  . Help would be appreciated.


Believe it or not the dome removal is in the cars operating manual. I'm assuming you are referring to the front dome. That mesh looking piece needs to be removed first, and then there are two screws behind that. Stick a credit card in one corner under it and start pulling all around


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Believe it or not the dome removal is in the cars operating manual. I'm assuming you are referring to the front dome. That mesh looking piece needs to be removed first, and then there are two screws behind that. Stick a credit card in one corner under it and start pulling all around



Thanks got the first part off. Now I need to get the right torx screwdriver to unscrew the two screws  

Really want to do the puddlelights as well, but from what I read it is too much of a hassle, i.e. removing the mirrors without cracking them etc... Maybe I can get the dealer to just change them for me. Although most probably they will say "We can do it, but it will void the warranty" lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Thanks got the first part off. Now I need to get the right torx screwdriver to unscrew the two screws
> 
> Really want to do the puddlelights as well, but from what I read it is too much of a hassle, i.e. removing the mirrors without cracking them etc... Maybe I can get the dealer to just change them for me. Although most probably they will say "We can do it, but it will void the warranty" lol


Look at my DIY thread on the puddles...it's a piece of cake


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Like kow said its very easy and totally worth it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If you "know" how to pull the mirror off properly, the fear of cracking it totally goes away! 

I was also fearful of cracking the mirror my first time, until I figured out the best way to do it. When Toma came over I pulled his mirrors off in a heartbeat, never worried about cracking them. I look at everything scientifically...the Mirror is most solid right next to where it attaches to the base ( top or bottom). It's the weakest at the points where it's furthest away from the connecting base (left and right sides). So pull only at top or bottom, no bending occurs there...as it does on the sides!

The ECS video shows the guy pulling it off from the sides.....I don't agree with that...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ordered a set of Rotiform BLQs. 19x8.5 +35. Couldn't pass on the sale.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Washed/vacuumed and changed the oil...










I am starting to want to play with the suspension. lol

One more, don't post pictures too often...


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

wdimagineer said:


> Who said it couldn't be done? I did it... just required a lot of work since nobody had ever done it before. Glad to see someone else attempting it though.


Really?!?

I met a LOT of people saying it couldn't be done... but I did a lot of research on it. It's a matter of sourcing all the parts though that's the hard part. The only major part I don't have at the moment for it.... is the ABS Module which also has to be upgraded. There's only a few part #s that'll it work on the 2010 for.

The other hard part, will be that after I activate it, it will need to be calibrated by the dealer, because I don't have the contraption or the foggiest clue (minus what's in the instructions) for calibrating it. So I guess the dealer will have to "aim" it properly.

Is that what you had to do?


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Really?!?
> 
> I met a LOT of people saying it couldn't be done... but I did a lot of research on it. It's a matter of sourcing all the parts though that's the hard part. The only major part I don't have at the moment for it.... is the ABS Module which also has to be upgraded. There's only a few part #s that'll it work on the 2010 for.
> 
> ...


Yes. I may have traded the CC by the time you started posting here but I - so far - have been the only person I know of to fully retrofit the complement of driving aids to the CC. This included adaptive cruise control, park assist, and lane assist, among lots of other things that at the time weren't available here. I was nearly ready to do KESSY but ended up trading the CC and deinstalling most things.

The ABS module did have to be replaced. I was actually able to source the appropriate part through a US dealer. Also required was a new steering column with the ACC and lane assist controls. Since my car was a 2009, a new instrument cluster was also required so I purchased the premium MFI version (color TFT). I also needed a new windshield with the camera mount, fuses/relays, and a couple other miscellaneous things. With the exception of the ABS module, windshield, and cluster most parts were used and found through eBay.de and some connections in Europe.

With my guidance and some internal connections at VW I was able to have the car calibrated. Since ACC was an option briefly on the B6 and Touareg my dealer actually had the calibration tool and a tech who was familiar with the process. (Always hard to find this stuff, usually.)

If you have any questions feel free to PM me. I'm a little rusty since I haven't had the car for about 2 years now but I did keep most of my notes. I had some YouTube videos kicking around but took them down after being spammed with questions, but I still have them somewhere.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> What did you use to wrap your trim black? Thanks!


i used 3M controltac gloss black


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Coilovers from Achtuning came in a few days ago. Install next week, prob with downpipe and Stage 2 as well. Wheel spacers next and hopefully Euro cup holder that I've had for months that I can't seem to install because I can't for the life of me get the back piece behind the center console off. Also took the tint off my headlights because they weren't producing enough light for me to feel safe driving in the dark. Quick cell phone pics:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

What coils are you switching to?


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> What coils are you switching to?


H&R

http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-29258-1-Street-Coilover-Kit-VW-CC-FWD.aspx


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Most stunning picture + background I have seen to date!!! If only u had the SLR with you, but the cell pic still looks amazing.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

After installing my Carbonio my OCD side couldn't stop looking at the mess of wires on the side. I built this cover out of sheet aluminum and painted it with color match spray. Let me know what you think. I also changed my headlight bulbs to Sylvania ultras (Hoen brand in case you didn't know)


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Most stunning picture + background I have seen to date!!! If only u had the SLR with you, but the cell pic still looks amazing.


Thanks brother. The one time the SLR wasn't in the car with me (it was getting cleaned), Philly decides to have some weird light show.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hollywood619 said:


> After installing my Carbonio my OCD side couldn't stop looking at the mess of wires on the side. I built this cover out of sheet aluminum and painted it with color match spray. Let me know what you think. I also changed my headlight bulbs to Sylvania ultras (Hoen brand in case you didn't know)


I'll happily tell you what I think about that aluminum cover. Lets just say when I install my Carbonio, I'll be ready to pay you to build me one!!! Looks absolutely perfect. I can't stand the sight of those wires!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that light from your licesnse plate???


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Those are probably the 18 led kit per side....36 total. It's the whole light assembly not just the bulb. Love that setup but threw a code for me.









Pretty bright!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Those are probably the 18 led kit per side....36 total. It's the whole light assembly not just the bulb. Love that setup but threw a code for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a tint. :laugh:

Looks good!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

seapdx said:


>


Are those Savanna reps? Cause I know stock ones definitely poke on CCs due to the 9" width. Looks good, though. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got 35% all around. 20% on the License plate. The light posts make it look like there is no tint


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

seapdx said:


> Thanks brother. The one time the SLR wasn't in the car with me (it was getting cleaned), Philly decides to have some weird light show.


Was this from 2 Saturdays ago? I was working that night in Center City and their was some fancy ball/even at the Union League. They had huge spot lights out front on Broad St shooting up in the sky.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I've got 35% all around. 20% on the License plate. The light posts make it look like there is no tint


Maybe he meant need to tint the taillights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Maybe he meant need to tint the taillights.


But my headlights were not showing in the pic....


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've got 35% all around. 20% on the License plate. The light posts make it look like there is no tint


Oooo that's damn bright for having tint already o.o


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> But my headlights were not showing in the pic....


huh?  i said taillights


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HAHAHA, sorry man, at home with my two girls, they are yelling at the top of their lungs and my head is about to pop...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I really want to do this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Thats way too cool!:screwy: You dont need it!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> HAHAHA, sorry man, at home with my two girls, they are yelling at the top of their lungs and my head is about to pop...


My Settings>General Settings

You can also set that individually for each subscribed thread when you reply (online only, don't think you can do this on tapatalk)


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I really want to do this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw


Thats too extreme for me. However Mini iPads in the headrests is right up my ally. I wonder if a Clear Wireless Mifi is good enough to stream Netflix on 2 devices at once. Id wait a year. The iPad Mini should be retina next year.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'll happily tell you what I think about that aluminum cover. Lets just say when I install my Carbonio, I'll be ready to pay you to build me one!!! Looks absolutely perfect. I can't stand the sight of those wires!


It was really easy. I can build you one for about $10 or just send you the paper template I used. I cut it 3/8 inch too big all around and folded the edges over for a smooth edge, sanded, primed and painted it. I thought about using heavy velcro and mounting the VW tool kit to the top of it.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I really want to do this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw


Full video posted here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> My Settings>General Settings
> 
> You can also set that individually for each subscribed thread when you reply (online only, don't think you can do this on tapatalk)


Thanks ! That's were I was. And believe it or now, yes KOW actually logged into a PC, knowing it can't be done with Tapatalk. I'll try again


----------



## rinkwide (Nov 23, 2012)

*Well...*

...we did quite a few things, actually. The wife wanted a V6 Lux with the brown/cream interior and in Black Oak Brown was her first choice of colors but all we could find was Candy White so we did this to make her happy:










I'll post more pics in the Candy White thread.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

wow....just wow...stripes....that's a first i've seen. :what: 

what is GT with CC?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It says on a fender GTCC 

wow.... interesting version


----------



## rinkwide (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL, yeah the GTCC is pretty silly. My graphics guy just put that on there since the car's inspiration is the GTS. I was gonna peel that part off but my 14-year-old likes it so it's on for now.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

rinkwide said:


> LOL, yeah the GTCC is pretty silly. My graphics guy just put that on there since the car's inspiration is the GTS. I was gonna peel that part off but my 14-year-old likes it so it's on for now.


how much did that graphics cost you?

Peel it, and tell her that Sponge Bob took it in the Lula Land


----------



## rinkwide (Nov 23, 2012)

Graphics were $500 and my guy did a beautiful job with the grille and chrome trims (see the pics in the Candy White thread) -- but you're right, the GTCC should probably get flushed down to Bikini Bottom. The above pic doesn't really do the car justice as it looks rather cartoonish, in person the result is sporty and sort of muscular.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I looked at the grille... it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just ordered a set of BLQ's!
Merry Christmas to me...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Just ordered a set of BLQ's!
> Merry Christmas to me...


:thumbup:Ordered mine yesterday


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Just ordered a set of BLQ's!
> Merry Christmas to me...


Specs?  

Hope you did at least go 9,5x19 all around


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ampiler said:


> Specs?
> 
> Hope you did at least go 9,5x19 all around


Yes sir..You got it!! Hopefully be here next week


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rinkwide said:


> ...we did quite a few things, actually. The wife wanted a V6 Lux with the brown/cream interior and in Black Oak Brown was her first choice of colors but all we could find was Candy White so we did this to make her happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Race Car!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Because Race Car!


Hmmm.... That sounds like a _24hoursoflemons_ thing to say...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmmm.... That sounds like a _24hoursoflemons_ thing to say...


^^^


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got me a deal. Pep Boys is selling Mobil 1 oil for $5 a quart this weekend. I bought 5 quarts of 5-30 ESP. Im going to try to get 5 more tomorrow for my next oil change.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> Because Rice Car!


Fixed it for you...


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Are those Savanna reps? Cause I know stock ones definitely poke on CCs due to the 9" width. Looks good, though. :thumbup:


These are aftermarkets. Hartmann HROC-233 19x8.5+47. Got them from Achtuning.



FastB7S4 said:


> Was this from 2 Saturdays ago? I was working that night in Center City and their was some fancy ball/even at the Union League. They had huge spot lights out front on Broad St shooting up in the sky.


I believe so, yes. Though I think the spotlights have been up a few times in the last few months.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Specs?
> 
> Hope you did at least go 9,5x19 all around


i hope you're kidding with the 9.5x19 all around :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

seapdx said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

seapdx said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Epence said:


> i hope you're kidding with the 9.5x19 all around :laugh:


Nope  

I have that all around, as winter wheels.. 
9.5x19 +35 BLQ  perfect fit


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Nope
> 
> I have that all around, as winter wheels..
> 9.5x19 +35 BLQ  perfect fit


you're right, i forgot that you posted your winter setup. Did you have to mod any of rear fenders?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered 3smd LED Strips for front and rear footwells.


I went this route first, then went with stock footwell lights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC's have rear footwells??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> I went this route first, then went with stock footwell lights.


Stock would be too much work and some extra $ involved.... I hope I'm going to like it with led strips...

where would you suggest I shld mount rear strips?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Emergency at work! Using CC to block the drive-up lanes


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Emergency at work! Using CC to block the drive-up lanes


Bank robbery, or false alarm?


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Installed deAutoKey.com rear vinyl inserts. Heres the before:









Here is the after:









I had to use a blow dryer and a small flat head screw driver on a few pieces to make them sit flush, but I like the final outcome. Easily worth the $9 price tag :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> CC's have rear footwells??


No, but you can install them. The cutouts under the seats are there. Not so hard to do.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Stock would be too much work and some extra $ involved.... I hope I'm going to like it with led strips...
> 
> where would you suggest I shld mount rear strips?


Only place would be under the front seats. Not much more work than wiring in the led strips. Still have to run the wires from front to back.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Bank robbery, or false alarm?


lol bro! Water heater exploded  Flood


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Only place would be under the front seats. Not much more work than wiring in the led strips. Still have to run the wires from front to back.


Parts are more expensive thouh.... need bulb holders and stuff..
OEM cost more


Led strips 4 piece - 5 bux man!

If i dnt like it, i'm gonna go w Stock parts


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If someone does the rear footwells, can you post a DIY?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> If someone does the rear footwells, can you post a DIY?


Here is what I used to install front and back in mine.

LINK


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Here is what I used.
> 
> LINK


Will take a look thanks!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Will take a look thanks!


Good pricing on footwell lights...LINK

1/3rd what I paid 18 months ago when I installed mine. Of course for 2011 and below for sure, not sure if light fixture is different in 2012+.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dealer replaced Bluetooth module, all good now, tint install tomorrow!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Met fellow CC ethusiast.. washed and waxed cars at the delership...

"Figured out" problem with plates leds...

last few days it has been below 34F in IL. everytime i got into my car, it would run for 30 seconds and than bulb out error msge pop up and both plate leds went off... 

with the car off, i open doors and they light up...run car for 30 seconds or so - error n bulbs off, turn off the car and start - they work and than same story repeating...

is led gets cold and comuter dsnt see it? anybody had issue like that?
ran these leds for like 2 month, no problems..(not canbus leds)
got colder and having this issue...


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet!


Thanks :beer:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not what I did. But noticed this. Prolly cause it was 25 lastnight and 55 this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's extremely common, hopefully you are still under warranty. Supposedly VW changed the material composition of this part in 2011 and 12. I will find out this winter if that's true.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Self explanatory?










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Installed Premium MFA


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> That's extremely common, hopefully you are still under warranty. Supposedly VW changed the material composition of this part in 2011 and 12. I will find out this winter if that's true.


Under extended warranty till 100k. At 51k now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Installed Premium MFA


How'd you do it? Any DIY information?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> How'd you do it? Any DIY information?


Its plug&play, only have to code in the milage ++

I used this guide : 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119712-Premium-MFI&p=70787099#post70787099


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Attempted installing RED LED Brake Lights (W16Ws) and White LED Reverse Light.... and fail.

Can't seem to get them to work, assuming it's because there's either no resistor or can't handle a 2-stage light (i.e. Foot depressed shines at 1 brightness, foot pressed on brake pedal shines at a brighter level)... Not sure... Kind of pissed off that I can't figure out how to MAKE them work.

Wondering what others have used for replacements of these.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Just bought a set of Sagittas... :laugh:
I guess a third set makes me an official wheel whore... 










Q7 reps are officially for sale.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Just bought a set of Sagittas... :laugh:
> I guess a third set makes me an official wheel whore...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, u take whoring to a whole new level...I'm an LED bulb whore, but my collection costs pennies in comparison to yours...literally pennies...lol

Nice wheels though, really like the Q7s


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Attempted installing RED LED Brake Lights (W16Ws) and White LED Reverse Light.... and fail.
> 
> Can't seem to get them to work, assuming it's because there's either no resistor or can't handle a 2-stage light (i.e. Foot depressed shines at 1 brightness, foot pressed on brake pedal shines at a brighter level)... Not sure... Kind of pissed off that I can't figure out how to MAKE them work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Damn, u take whoring to a whole new level...I'm an LED bulb whore, but my collection costs pennies in comparison to yours...literally pennies...lol
> 
> Nice wheels though, really like the Q7s


They are for sale; let me know, I can ship them. 

I still have a pair of wheels from my MK4  Have to get rid of everything, down to a set. :sly:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Installed Premium MFA


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Austiiin said:


> Installed deAutoKey.com rear vinyl inserts. Heres the before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks a lot better!


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Coil Packs anyone ?*

Cleaned the Vacuum Lines and Manifold - will be doing the Gas Cap also , as I 
also have a EVAP Code - I have to get into .


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Installed license plate and puddle light LEDs. Didn't bother with pics since it's still daytime and I figure there's probably like three thousand of these pics on the forum already so 

For the record, I got mine from here and here. 

The license plate LEDs are Japanese and are just the right brightness for me (I know there are some out there that are blindingly bright, which defeats the clean look, IMO). 
The puddle LEDs are generic but work great (by the way, I don't know how others did it, but after swapping the bulbs, getting the LED back into the mirror housing through the tiny opening was a PITA for me since the LEDs are just a tiny bit longer than the stock bulbs and there was zero room for maneuvering, I managed to get them in but it took forever since I didn't want to use too much force and break anything or knock the LED loose inside the housing, I do hope they last forever because I really don't want to do this again :laugh

While I was at it, installed aspherical mirrors too (forgot to take one before the swap  for reference, the stock mirror view was limited up to the top of the houses and extend only as far left as the covered motorcycle)








Definitely helps with the blind spot.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally Front and Rear Fogs are working! 
Huge Huge Thanks to Chris!!!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just installed these puddles...they sent me extra for the hell of it i guess....I only ordered 4, but they were late in shipping.

6 SMDs on each side. Very impressed with the result.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Finally Front and Rear Fogs are working!
> Huge Huge Thanks to Chris!!!!!!!


No problem! Glad I could help! :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Installed Premium MFA


How'd you get the needles red?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> How'd you get the needles red?


First of all it is for tdi and also in km/h
I have seen red needle version premium mfa with km/h easily


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

U were real help n very knowledgable! Thnx again bro


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> U were real help n very knowledgable! Thnx again bro


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Just installed these puddles...they sent me extra for the hell of it i guess....I only ordered 4, but they were late in shipping.
> 
> 6 SMDs on each side. Very impressed with the result.



Those look very bright kow, I like them....I think ima swap out my corn Cobbs for those ones :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Corn cobs.....hahah I didn't know they called them that. That's what I had in there, they barely lit anything up. These are great man, SUPER high quality, the best build quality I've seen so far. eBay item 180860829701

Brand name is SENCART. They also have SENCART.COM, and have other cool gadgets.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Its plug&play, only have to code in the milage ++
> 
> I used this guide :
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119712-Premium-MFI&p=70787099#post70787099


Where exactly did you source it from though and is it in MPH?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Where exactly did you source it from though and is it in MPH?


Nevermind.... found it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Corn cobs.....hahah I didn't know they called them that. That's what I had in there, they barely lit anything up. These are great man, SUPER high quality, the best build quality I've seen so far. eBay item 180860829701
> 
> Brand name is SENCART. They also have SENCART.COM, and have other cool gadgets.


Cool bro Thx, I just ordered me a pair and can't wait to get them already


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Cool bro Thx, I just ordered me a pair and can't wait to get them already


SENCART.com even has the Vag-Com cable with the 409.1 software disc for $14.99.........Shocking ?!?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> SENCART.com even has the Vag-Com cable with the 409.1 software disc for $14.99.........Shocking ?!?


I have no clue about that but it sounds like a smoking deal....question on the puddle leds, are they pure white or do they have some blueish tint in them?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

More on the pure white side....but that's better IMO, cause they do the job


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> More on the pure white side....but that's better IMO, cause they do the job


Ok that's cool, I was just wondering cuz my tag lights have some blue in them but its ok if they don't match....as long as the puddles are nice and bright


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

I know a lot of people read this thread so wanted to post here. 

I asked our friendly moderator, nater, to add some links to the CC FAQ's. He in turn created a Sticky thread at top of page for us to add links to some good How-To's, DIY's, and good general information. 

Let's be sure to utilize this opportunity to add some good contributions to our community and post up what you think is good info to go into the FAQ's thread. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> More on the pure white side....but that's better IMO, cause they do the job


Ebay master, find some super bright in xenon white please


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ask Epence if the ones he sells are xenons.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

mines are white. Same LED as yours, KOWCC, but only 3 LEDs. The brightness is sufficient in the dark. Here is a quick shot.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Agree, that's sufficient light.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like he doesn't


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Since I can't seem to get a "straight" answer, I thought maybe i'd post it here.

I'm seriously considering the premium MFA swap.... the question I have is related to the TPMS.

Currently on my 2010 VR6 4Motion, I don't have the screen that shows me tire pressures at all 4 wheels + the spare. Just that when a tire is low, it only shows me a tire light. 

If I replace the MFA with the premium setup, does that automagically net me the screen and measuring for all the tires pressure? Or do I have to replace something else for that functionality?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got home to my new wheels. 19x8.5 ET35 BLQs


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> If I replace the MFA with the premium setup, does that automagically net me the screen and measuring for all the tires pressure? Or do I have to replace something else for that functionality?


Don't bother. You'll need new a tire pressure sensor for each wheel, new seals for those and possibly to modify your wheels to accomodate metal valves. Then every time you change wheels, you'll need to swap the sensors across (with new, one-use-only seals) or get new sensors/seals for each set of wheels. I'm in the middle of that hassle now and wishing my TPMS were in the ABS like yours!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> Got home to my new wheels. 19x8.5 ET35 BLQs



Damn!!! I am still waiting on mine 
Did you do the black friday deal??


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Damn!!! I am still waiting on mine
> Did you do the black friday deal??


Yup I did the black Friday deal:thumbup: it was too good to pass up I got mine super fast because I live about an hour and a half from their warehouse


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Got home to my new wheels. 19x8.5 ET35 BLQs


nice! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Removed PlastiDip from upper grill and painted gloss black to match stock lower grill*

Desperately seeking badgeless


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Picked up new 19' VMR708 wheels after Gloss Black paint job*


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> BEFORE (with a good camera)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what did you use on the grill?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, what did you use on the grill?


Embarassed to admit I don't know. I have a guy doing varous stuff for me and he showed me an Audi grill he had painted gloss black. I just said, "I'll have what he's having please." Do you want me to ask what materials/paint/colour code?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I dunno. I thought the car looked really cool with the all matte look, but with glossy grill and matte paint... :sly:


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

baye said:


> I dunno. I thought the car looked really cool with the all matte look, but with glossy grill and matte paint... :sly:


I know what ya mean. I needed either to plastidip the lower grill with matt black or paint the grill gloss black. The mismatch was not good. I'm gonna see how I like the gloss on both for a while and if I don't, plastidipping is easy and cheap to return to (for both upper and lower grill). At the moment, to the naked eye (as compared to photographs), the gloss looks good.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> Embarassed to admit I don't know. I have a guy doing varous stuff for me and he showed me an Audi grill he had painted gloss black. I just said, "I'll have what he's having please." Do you want me to ask what materials/paint/colour code?


Only if you happen to be talking to the guy.......thx


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Took a few pictures of it, after i modified my rear bump stops..  

I saw a few of you had bought BLQs for your CC  Heres mine - 9.5x19 +35 all around.


IMG_7099 by HLBproductions, on Flickr


IMG_7111 by HLBproductions, on Flickr


VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Amplifier are u on bags?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

AZ_CC said:


> Amplifier are u on bags?


To be that low, yes he is on bags. Says so right in the vehicle details below his name.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> To be that low, yes he is on bags. Says so right in the vehicle details below his name.


Yea I figured he was just want sure for sure....but yea I didn't even look at the vehicles details:beer:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got home to my new wheels. 19x8.5 ET35 BLQs


Nice set of rims. I dragged my behind and I missed out on the sale.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Los1 said:


> Nice set of rims. I dragged my behind and I missed out on the sale.


Thank you sir! I almost didn't buy them:screwy:, but the deal was too good to pass up


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Put in my david paul approved headlights again while I wait for my new set to come in the mail


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Put in my david paul approved headlights again while I wait for my new set to come in the mail


 LoL what are you talking about?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

OEM halogen i assume.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Fit new 19' VMR 708 gloss black wheels on new Potenza RE 002*































Forgot to shut the door


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

looks good  

ET35 all around?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Epence said:


> looks good
> 
> ET35 all around?


 According to the VMR guys, they are ET38 all around. Their website says 35 though???


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> LoL what are you talking about?


 see below 


Epence said:


> OEM halogen i assume.


 Bingo, had a bulb go bad, and it was causing a short in the system. Ended up burning out a tail light bulb, and a tag light. Hopefully no more issues now.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Bingo, had a bulb go bad, and it was causing a short in the system. Ended up burning out a tail light bulb, and a tag light. Hopefully no more issues now.


 Dam that sucks it took out one of the led tag lights....time for hoens LOL


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam that sucks it took out one of the led tag lights....time for hoens LOL


 nah I like blinding people. Plus makes it easier to find me in traffic when your trying to catch up D:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> nah I like blinding people. Plus makes it easier to find me in traffic when your trying to catch up D:


 Ooohhhh good one....LOL


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> see below
> 
> 
> Bingo, had a bulb go bad, and it was causing a short in the system. Ended up burning out a tail light bulb, and a tag light. Hopefully no more issues now.


 what kind of HID kit you got in them?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

*few more chrome stuffs*

i added few more chromes in my interior


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> i added few more chromes in my interior


 Love the glove box! Where did you find that piece?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> what kind of HID kit you got in them?


 Had the DDM tuning 35w kit. 2 and a half years of flawless operation. Saw the bulb starting to change colors the other day and knew it was about done. Ordered a new set, but my hids didn't last long enough before the new ones get here.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

akipal said:


> i added few more chromes in my interior


 What is that lock thing on the door?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm assuming its to lock the trunk when you hand it to a valet. Something I will personally never have a chance to experience


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Took a few pictures of it, after i modified my rear bump stops..
> 
> I saw a few of you had bought BLQs for your CC  Heres mine - 9.5x19 +35 all around.
> 
> ...


 What'd you do with the bump stops?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> What'd you do with the bump stops?


 Removed them


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Removed them


 That's what I thought I was going to hear. How much lower does your rear sit now?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> That's what I thought I was going to hear. How much lower does your rear sit now?


 About an inch lower on the rear suspension. 

but i also installed IDF rear control arms about 2 weeks ago, the Air Lift Performance did not go low enough.. 

I should start a thread here soon..


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Gained HP and Torque. Will be picking it up very soon.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Self explanatory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mounted a tree in your windshield? Super original mod bro!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hollywood619 said:


> You mounted a tree in your windshield? Super original mod bro!!


 ^^^^good eye! I never noticed that mode...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Light-emitting diodes turn signal bulbs. eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> Light-emitting diodes turn signal bulbs. eace:


 I have seen his picture already....:banghead: not good... post some different


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

New clear euro turns , thanx to my brother KOWCC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

100% clear, no orange internal reflector (as the EURO OEMs are). Can't wait to install mine!!

Looks awesome brother!!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^^good eye! I never noticed that mode...


 I like to be original, and i haven't seen anyone else rockin' pine. Gonna look sweet at Christmas after i decorate it. LEDs, fa sho!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> New clear euro turns , thanx to my brother KOWCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :thumbup: ... thats it.. done waiting... Ordering MINE, NOW!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered and Paid


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

U don't waste any time


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> U don't waste any time


 Still want to see the pictures that I requested from you  so keep it up with the work on that :beer:


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> New clear euro turns , thanx to my brother KOWCC
> 
> Where did you order those, I have only seen the ones with the orange center


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Changing thread settings


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> Toma23 said:
> 
> 
> > New clear euro turns , thanx to my brother KOWCC
> ...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i bought mine from that seller, too :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just Installed mine as well! Quality is top notch. I talked to the seller, all interior components are actually OEM, exterior is Taiwan. Superb finish in my opinion. I also replaced the orange bulbs (which still caused a little egg yolk look) with orange LEDs. Very satisfied with the finished product.

LEDs cause an error for the first 20 seconds then it goes away. I can easily live with that, as I always warm up the engine each time i turn it on before driving.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The TRANSFORMATION of the turn signal


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Love the glove box! Where did you find that piece?


 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_R--2.0T/Interior/View_All/ES319387/ 

it is for Golf but it still fits on our CC...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you, nice piece!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Installed this today!








Before and after pic


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Up at 6 am...washed, waxed, polished wheels, full interior detali, then it rains! :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Installed this today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey man ill be honest with you. I'm really not a big fan of those, but Daaaaamn do they look SICK on your car. If I had that paint color I would do them in a heartbeat. So far this is the best color combination with those pieces I've seen to date! Nice work!

Now finish it off with the chrome trim on the lower grill 1/4 inch width as such


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey man ill be honest with you. I'm really not a big fan of those, but Daaaaamn do they look SICK on your car. If I had that paint color I would do them in a heartbeat. So far this is the best color combination with those pieces I've seen to date! Nice work!
> 
> Now finish it off with the chrome trim on the lower grill 1/4 inch width as such


 Hey thanks man!!!! I was really hesitant on putting them cuz it's one of those hit or miss accessories but I'm glad I made that move and I too was impress on how they look. I was planning on continuing the Chrome strip across the lower grill but not sure just yet.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Installed H&R Springs and now my front wheel gap is larger than the rear. I should have just bought coilovers!!! 

FML :*(


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah thats the problem with H&R.... eibachs look so much better... 
Take them off and return to the seller?


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Installed H&R Springs and now my front wheel gap is larger than the rear. I should have just bought coilovers!!!
> 
> FML :*(


 The drop is the same, it's the fenders in the back that are larger then the front which gives that perception


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Austiiin said:


> Installed H&R Springs and now my front wheel gap is larger than the rear. I should have just bought coilovers!!!
> 
> FML :*(


 for the money and convenience of infinnite hight adjustment, you shud have 
gotten coilovers.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

You guy need to stop buying the wrong springs...


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

let the springs settle


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

not a fan, but as long as u like it.... Tuning is very personal and subjective thing


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Foggy Chi-morning


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Same here, visibility is 50 feet only!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Same here, visibility is 50 feet only!!!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

installed the stock 17's and monster mats in preparation for winter


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*Changing the fogs for winter (sorry for the iphone pictures)*

Alright, I'm almost done with the winter mods. 

Since I live in an area where there's a lot of snow and I'm in a micro-climat, I need contrast on the roads. This winter, I'm expecting around 120 inches so, the last thing you want is to miss the road. 

In that perspective, I changed all the bulbs and added new ultra yellow fogs. I'm really impressed of the overall improvement of visibility 

Front 


















Low beams 









Low beams with fogs 









High beams 









Next upgrade should be the brakes. I'll wait after the winter to tint my rear lights 
I also changed the bulbs on the Golf Wagon of my wife.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thejas said:


> Alright, I'm almost done with the winter mods.
> 
> Since I live in an area where there's a lot of snow and I'm in a micro-climat, I need contrast on the roads. This winter, I'm expecting around 120 inches so, the last thing you want is to miss the road.
> 
> In that perspective, I changed all the bulbs and added new ultra yellow fogs. I'm really impressed of the overall improvement of visibility


 what kind of bulbs you have used?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Installed VWR sport springs this week. 1" lower is just right for me.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys, who knows where to find Hartmann HTT-256 wheels in black?(i think non hartmann company makes them black). 

I have seen, some1 got them and posted the picture , but I can not find them  

http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/v...mann_HTT_256_GS.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> i added few more chromes in my interior


 The glove box handle, real alum or painted plastic?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got my BLQ's installed.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Got my BLQ's installed.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Your neighbors at the next payphone must be jealous


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

Too bad they don't fit the 2012.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Got my BLQ's installed.


 How about a profile pic?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> The glove box handle, real alum or painted plastic?


 it is same material as the door handles 
quality is quite good


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So plastic?

Is install a pain?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> Too bad they don't fit the 2012.


 What doesn't fit? The BLQs?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> How about a profile pic?


 I will post more in a few days. Gotta get a full detail, and a good photoshoot.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> What doesn't fit? The BLQs?


 ??? Idk what this is... My car is a 2012, fits great


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> I will post more in a few days. Gotta get a full detail, and a good photoshoot.:thumbup::beer:


 Thanks


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> what kind of bulbs you have used?


 I went with Nokya artic white 55w for the low beams and Nokya hyper yellow 55w for fogs.

I may upgrade the fogs for a bit higher wattage but don't want to melt the wires (75watts maybe)


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> What doesn't fit? The BLQs?


 Sorry, somehow jumped threads. I was commenting on the new all clear (no orange) turn signals.....that don't fit the 2012.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Sorry, somehow jumped threads. I was commenting on the new all clear (no orange) turn signals.....that don't fit the 2012.


 KOWCC got 2012 Lux and had no problems installing those a few days ago, bro!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> KOWCC got 2012 Lux and had no problems installing those a few days ago, bro!


 Works flawless on my 12 lux ltd and my buddy Toma has a 2012 R-line, 100% perfect fit....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Sorry, somehow jumped threads. I was commenting on the new all clear (no orange) turn signals.....that don't fit the 2012.


 What issues are you having? Or are you going by the ad on eBay which says through 2011. Most of these parts came out in 2011. Sellers are too lazy to update.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> So plastic?
> 
> Is install a pain?


 pretty easy one 
only tool you need is T20 (with magnetic preferred)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx!!! Do you happen to have a link to the gas/trunk switches? Are they 1 piece? How's the install for those?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Thx!!! Do you happen to have a link to the gas/trunk switches? Are they 1 piece? How's the install for those?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 i couldn't find direct replacement 
so i bought each switch but found that i need one piece to fit in 
i just took them apart then replaced only top parts 
fuel door switch was almost direct replacement 
but i had to add some plastic piece inside of trunk switch in order to fit it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> i couldn't find direct replacement
> so i bought each switch but found that i need one piece to fit in
> i just took them apart then replaced only top parts
> fuel door switch was almost direct replacement
> but i had to add some plastic piece inside of trunk switch in order to fit it


 Thx


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally it goes into the dealer tonight for the trunk lid trim replacement! Also having them look at a coolant leak I am having lately.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went to dealership to check on that circle on the inside of the headlight! They thought it was on the outside, buffed it... But no on the inside! Gettn new headlight! N they had it in stock! What are the odds!
In process.. Two hours so far


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*TMTuning Products*

Does anyone know where to get the products that were sold on tmtuning.com? Thanks


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

I decided to post this here to get some opinions. If you have put a subwoofer in any modern VW you know two things....the trunk is sealed REALLY well meaning you need a lot of sub and power to really feel it, and you know that that sub and power make a lot if stuff rattle. I decided to trunk mount a custom box and port it through the rear deck. I made a custom box, loaded a JL Audio 10W0V2 in it, installed an Audiocontrol LC6 (looking ahead to installing MB Quart Q's along with my JL 500/5). With my JL powerwedge box and the above amp (which I mounted on a sheet metal amp rack sitting flat behind the driver side trunk trim) I had the gain at about 7, crossed over at 80hz to get good bass. Now I have it at 3 and 100hz and can feel my hair moving! 
Shut up and show some pictures right?

































A Halloween bowl gave up its life for the curved front. 








Here is the sub poking through. 








This grill is covered in suede, the weird surface is just the hair of the suede not brushed in the same direction.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Painted the bottom lip on my front bumper. I know alot of people have done this, but it looks better.










Also, washed and waxed, snapped some photos, but I have to upload them to my computer....hopefully tonight.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Hollywood619 said:


> I decided to trunk mount a custom box and port it through the rear deck. I made a custom box, loaded a JL Audio 10W0V2 in it, installed an Audiocontrol LC6 (looking ahead to installing MB Quart Q's along with my JL 500/5). With my JL powerwedge box and the above amp (which I mounted on a sheet metal amp rack sitting flat behind the driver side trunk trim) I had the gain at about 7, crossed over at 80hz to get good bass. Now I have it at 3 and 100hz and can feel my hair moving!


 

quite a sacrifice on the rear deck....a piece of the car is gone


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

Was going by the ad on ebay. Thanks for the info. I currently have the clear turns with orange in the center, though I've topcoated the center part with chrome paint to make the orange go away.Looks pretty good. I lightly painted my rear turn bulbs to loose the orange there also.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing but the BEST!


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

Epence said:


> quite a sacrifice on the rear deck....a piece of the car is gone


 Easy to fix though. I already had my upholstery shop cut carpet to cover the underside in the event I sell the car. The rear deck can just be left in place, or I can order a new one.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Was just told I have a leaking water pump. Great. I'm starting to question this car. My B5 Passat had 186K and less problems than this CC which has 69K.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Since it is December...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed euro switch and trigger wire to activate rear fogs finally. Bought this car a month ago and I finally caved in to the modding bug. LED turn signals are chilling at home waiting until my broken finger and torn soleus (calf muscle) are healed. Also activated rain closing feature VCDS since it was deactivated for some stupid reason.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

did you get pieces i sent to u?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> did you get pieces i sent to u?


 Not yet but it's out for delivery. Thanks again for all your help. 


edit... package received. Awesome packing job bro :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Installed euro switch and trigger wire to activate rear fogs finally. Bought this car a month ago and I finally caved in to the modding bug. LED turn signals are chilling at home waiting until my broken finger and torn soleus (calf muscle) are healed. Also activated rain closing feature VCDS since it was deactivated for some stupid reason.


 Can someone please show the tails lights with rear fogs off/on? Thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Can someone please show the tails lights with rear fogs off/on? Thanks


 Pics in post #1 

LINK


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed blue tinted aspherical mirrors, replaced wheel caps (they were loose), and shipped my coils back to KW for rebuild (summer is going to be fun!).


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Windshield got nailed by a giant rock on the freeway.  

Also, Euro light switch should be coming in the mail today. :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Pics in post #1
> 
> LINK


 Thx!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Not yet but it's out for delivery. Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> 
> edit... package received. Awesome packing job bro :thumbup:


 I wil take it as a compliment lol it was my first time shippin anything  used whatever i could find at work lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC, bro i have it done too! If you want i can try take some HD photo, so u cld get better idea


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Your tails are too dark though


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Your tails are too dark though


 lol...it sticks out very hard!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

As soon as I start complaining it came in lol


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Not today, but this week I did. 

New plugs 
New coils 
New K04 

:thumbup: 
:thumbup: 
:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Could you explain how you installed the silver glove box latch?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4987485-Installed-Aluminum-glove-box-handle./page1 

Enjoy


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

akipal said:


> pretty easy one
> only tool you need is T20 (with magnetic preferred)


 Could you explain how you switched out the glovebox latch?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I posted the link DIY!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4987485-Installed-Aluminum-glove-box-handle./page1
> 
> Enjoy


 Thanks


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i put a body kit on my cc


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That thing looks mean!!!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope you are bagging it and not putting the tail rutter on it. Otherwise it will be disgusting on springs or stock suspension.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

it's to bad they didn't offer a 2 door


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

. LED trunk lights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Fully clean turn signals w leds

Before








After


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ohhh n blew interior lighting fuse!!! Hate this!!!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Put the car back to bone stock.  
Car is officially completely demoded.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those all clear turn signals look great :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those all clear turn signals look great :thumbup:


Thank you, sir  
Good thing I waited and never got VW Euroturns w amber


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Fully clean turn signals w leds
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Those look especially good with your paint color...nice work!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Snapped some pics...good day to try out my color filter.





































:beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

good shots!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Snapped some pics...good day to try out my color filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Are your tails standard Rs with a film? They looks quite dark in that rear end shot.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Standard Rline tails. They look that way from my color filter I was using.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i was surfing koni's web site and i saw my car in their gallery !!

bottom middle

http://www.koni-na.com/photogal.cfm?pid=0&rid=0&start=30&page=3


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

ciki said:


> i was surfing koni's web site and i saw my car in their gallery !!
> 
> bottom middle
> 
> http://www.koni-na.com/photogal.cfm?pid=0&rid=0&start=30&page=3


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

i apologize for the iphone pics in advanced but let me know what you guys think

blacked out the grille (partly) 



received my set of AMG wheels 19x8.5 et+32 all around. they're replica's and i know i'm gona get $h!tt for that but its cool im a college student on a budget :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice job on both fronts!!

Now tint out the front turns, so that you only have 2 dominant colors....black and chrome.

U can also buy the 100% clear turn signals.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice job on both fronts!!
> 
> Now tint out the front turns, so that you only have 2 dominant colors....black and chrome.
> 
> U can also buy the 100% clear turn signals.


Thanks

Yeah I'm planning on buying the clear turns in the future. But right now I'm more focused on saving for tires and coils so I can put everything together. Plan is to eventually to bag it and have another set of wheels just for fun but that's in the future.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks good. Congrats. Post pics when you get the wheels on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

seppo777 said:


> Looks good. Congrats. Post pics when you get the wheels on.


X2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Installed Aspec TOP and charge pipe....the install wasn't too hard and the fitment was pretty decent.

The car feels pretty good and the turbo spools up a little quicker with a little more noise, could just be the 50* weather but Idk, not bad for $100 for them


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Installed Aspec TOP and charge pipe....the install wasn't too hard and the fitment was pretty decent.
> 
> The car feels pretty good and the turbo spools up a little quicker with a little more noise, could just be the 50* weather but Idk, not bad for $100 for them


Are you stage 2?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Are you stage 2?


Nope, but hopefully soon....catless DP will be here today then gotta install and get tuned


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Nope, but hopefully soon....catless DP will be here today then gotta install and get tuned


oh, okay. just wondering if the charge and outlet pipes made any difference on an already stage 2 car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Front lip and rear emblem on they way to the shop...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my eBay DP in today....the quality looks pretty good and the welds look on point


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my eBay DP in today....the quality looks pretty good and the welds look on point


looks so much better than the APR one.. APR looks cheap as hell!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> looks so much better than the APR one.. APR looks cheap as hell!



Yea the quality looks pretty good for what I paid for it....its got some weight to it and looks like some of the other big name ones I've seen


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea the quality looks pretty good for what I paid for it....its got some weight to it and looks like some of the other big name ones I've seen


Wow...that looks top notch... Nice weld work


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wow...that looks top notch... Nice weld work



Yea I'm pretty impressed myself at the craftmanship on it....its getting installed this wknd so well see how the fit is then ill report back


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

*not today but the other week*

I drove from my house in the UK to Koln in Germany then on to Strasbourg at 140 mph on the autobahn visiting Hockenheim circuit on the way then on to Munchen for a day. next day drove up to Nurburg ring and stopped off for coffee and watched some GTS panamaras race round , in the afternoon drove over to Belgium and dropped into Spa and drove around part of the circuit. Well rude not to as i was passing  then finally drove home to UK in the evening after 1800 miles in one week in my CC to take it to the Dealership and collect my new Phaeton the next day. 
Fitting farewell to a fantastic car :wave:
All this i filmed with my GoPro Hero 2 which was mounted on my dash the entire time.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Sioo7 said:


> I drove from my house in the UK to Koln in Germany then on to Strasbourg at 140 mph on the autobahn visiting Hockenheim circuit on the way then on to Munchen for a day. next day drove up to Nurburg ring and stopped off for coffee and watched some GTS panamaras race round , in the afternoon drove over to Belgium and dropped into Spa and drove around part of the circuit. Well rude not to as i was passing  then finally drove home to UK in the evening after 1800 miles in one week in my CC to take it to the Dealership and collect my new Phaeton the next day.
> Fitting farewell to a fantastic car :wave:
> All this i filmed with my GoPro Hero 2 which was mounted on my dash the entire time.


Very nice. Please post the video link here! Definitely want to see Hockenheim and Spa. Of course, the ring too.


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sioo7 said:


> I drove from my house in the UK to Koln in Germany then on to Strasbourg at 140 mph on the autobahn visiting Hockenheim circuit on the way then on to Munchen for a day. next day drove up to Nurburg ring and stopped off for coffee and watched some GTS panamaras race round , in the afternoon drove over to Belgium and dropped into Spa and drove around part of the circuit. Well rude not to as i was passing  then finally drove home to UK in the evening after 1800 miles in one week in my CC to take it to the Dealership and collect my new Phaeton the next day.
> Fitting farewell to a fantastic car :wave:
> All this i filmed with my GoPro Hero 2 which was mounted on my dash the entire time.


What an awesome trip!! I once drove from Madrid, through France, and on into Germany for 5 laps of the 'Ring, on into Switzerland, and back to Germany in my 2005 M3. I have my old Motorola phone that I refuse to get rid of because it has pictures of my speedometer pegged at 160mph and my lap tickets for the 'Ring (I could never figure out how to transfer them). I then took delivery of a Land Rover in Germany and drove it back to Spain. It was the most awesome week!!

BTW-Those 5 laps took new Pirelli tires from 9/32nds to 4/32nds in 5 laps. HAHA what a day!


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Love road trips*



Hollywood619 said:


> What an awesome trip!! I once drove from Madrid, through France, and on into Germany for 5 laps of the 'Ring, on into Switzerland, and back to Germany in my 2005 M3. I have my old Motorola phone that I refuse to get rid of because it has pictures of my speedometer pegged at 160mph and my lap tickets for the 'Ring (I could never figure out how to transfer them). I then took delivery of a Land Rover in Germany and drove it back to Spain. It was the most awesome week!!
> 
> BTW-Those 5 laps took new Pirelli tires from 9/32nds to 4/32nds in 5 laps. HAHA what a day!


Your trip sounded great too. But for me the best one i did was when i drove from my home in UK to Zagreb and back in 5 days to collect a 1966 ex swiss army Split screen van for restoration. Amazing pictures i took while towing it back on a trailer through the alps  my friends think im mad :screwy: i like to think i'm a little different


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Very nice. Please post the video link here! Definitely want to see Hockenheim and Spa. Of course, the ring too.


will do im in the editing suite as we speak but with so much footage the files will take some cutting. watch this space.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

First tint job with eBay green film 










1 of my bulbs burned out so I cant show you how it looks like when it on
Galaxy Note 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

ciki said:


> First tint job with eBay green film
> 
> Galaxy Note 2


Pics on the car? opcorn:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Well the hater in me gave in thanks to a friend I met at H2O. He plasti dips whole cars with a industrial paint gun (not spray cans). He has me hooked and I bought everything I need to do it as well. This is all I can do for awhile due to my rear bumper having some paint work done as well as my trunk. So cant dip the whole car until summer. Custom colors will be going down.

Crap pic,but you get the point. Flame away.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i like it
i was thinking of doing the hood but not the whole thing. just make it go down the trim on the sides of it to match the grill. and then i decided to make my own cf hood ;]


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Crap pic,but you get the point. Flame away.


eace:No hate here bro that looks great! I'm going to be doing my roof, front/rear bumpers, and skirts soon. I think it will look ok


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Well the hater in me gave in thanks to a friend I met at H2O. He plasti dips whole cars with a industrial paint gun (not spray cans). He has me hooked and I bought everything I need to do it as well. This is all I can do for awhile due to my rear bumper having some paint work done as well as my trunk. So cant dip the whole car until summer. Custom colors will be going down.
> 
> Crap pic,but you get the point. Flame away.


U should plastidip the stock wheels while ur at it to match the rest, oh and the Chrome trim on the doors and rear bumper will look good too


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Well the hater in me gave in thanks to a friend I met at H2O. He plasti dips whole cars with a industrial paint gun (not spray cans). He has me hooked and I bought everything I need to do it as well. This is all I can do for awhile due to my rear bumper having some paint work done as well as my trunk. So cant dip the whole car until summer. Custom colors will be going down.
> 
> Crap pic,but you get the point. Flame away.


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> U should plastidip the stock wheels while ur at it to match the rest, oh and the Chrome trim on the doors and rear bumper will look good too


Wheels will happen. Got a couple more gallons coming, but my good wheels are almost done and going on. Chrome trim not going to do. Rear bumper is a no dip for awhile. Had whole rear end resprayed. Rear bumper diffuser paint matched and reflectors paint matched. Also had Trunk resprayed.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Well the hater in me gave in thanks to a friend I met at H2O. He plasti dips whole cars with a industrial paint gun (not spray cans). He has me hooked and I bought everything I need to do it as well. This is all I can do for awhile due to my rear bumper having some paint work done as well as my trunk. So cant dip the whole car until summer. Custom colors will be going down.
> 
> Crap pic,but you get the point. Flame away.


wow


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Installed the aluminum handle on my glove box! Thanks to Akipal for some pointers. Probably the easiest mod I've done yet! All the talk about the screw falling into the glove box door is a thing with the Golf only. With the CC the screw is pretty much flush with the side of the door...it CAN'T fall into the door. Process was a piece of cake. Pics tomorrow...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

little tire-less test fit lol:beer:

 


thoughts???:laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you're a brave man to use the widow maker. Might want to invest in a real jack...


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

^ second that, brave man.

other than that it should look good.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Well the hater in me gave in thanks to a friend I met at H2O. He plasti dips whole cars with a industrial paint gun (not spray cans). He has me hooked and I bought everything I need to do it as well. This is all I can do for awhile due to my rear bumper having some paint work done as well as my trunk. So cant dip the whole car until summer. Custom colors will be going down.
> 
> Crap pic,but you get the point. Flame away.



to each their own but it reminds me some sort of whale. not sure if i like it.
but whatever makes you happy i guess :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> to each their own but it reminds me some sort of whale. not sure if i like it.
> but whatever makes you happy i guess :thumbup:


I don't like it, but a way to promote my side business. Gets alot of comments and questions. So some people must like it.


A whale? That's funny sh!t right there.
Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ultra low profile dual USB charger. It can be purchased anywhere, usually a single USB for $15, or a dual like mine from eBay for under $4. Just got sick of opening 13 doors in the glove box to get to the stock connection ..lol.. What a horrible design on VWs part.....I use Bluetooth anyways for the music.

Also a close up of the alum handle..sorry for bad quality pics. Handle compliments the other alum trim quite well (last pic).....Very satisfied!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> I think you're a brave man to use the widow maker. Might want to invest in a real jack...


Haha ya I know. Just wanted to see what it would look like to have an idea if it would poke or be flush

Real jack coming in soon though so don't worry


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ultra low profile dual USB charger. It can be purchased anywhere, usually a single USB for $15, or a dual like mine from eBay for under $4. Just got sick of opening 13 doors in the glove box to get to the stock connection ..lol.. What a horrible design on VWs part.....I use Bluetooth anyways for the music.
> 
> Also a close up of the alum handle..sorry for bad quality pics. Handle compliments the other alum trim quite well (last pic).....Very satisfied!


Love it bro!!! 
You just need to change that wooden trim  IMO


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nothing but the BEST!


Dishwasher to Wipers looks like its all BOSCH for you...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahaaaa good eye!!! Dishwasher and double oven are Bosch...And the rest of the appliances....got a crazy employee discount on the blades...couldn't resist


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hahaaaa good eye!!! Dishwasher and double oven are Bosch...And the rest of the appliances....got a crazy employee discount on the blades...couldn't resist


Oven? you bake cookes?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hell yeah, who here doesn't like cookies. Na, the wife cooks


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> little tire-less test fit lol:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good man


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, what are good website that sell parts for the cc?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jacswan said:


> Hi everyone, what are good website that sell parts for the cc?


depends what you are looking for :sly:


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> depends what you are looking for :sly:


Hids,lip kit


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jacswan said:


> Hids,lip kit


Hids:
http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_359_576&products_id=640
Lip:
keffervwparts..google it


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Hids:
> http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_359_576&products_id=640
> Lip:
> keffervwparts..google it


Thanks man


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> Dishwasher to Wipers looks like its all BOSCH for you...


Wait till you see the ****ty fit of the passenger side, as viewed thru the windsheild. The center pivot looks like it is not attached properly...bugged me till I was able to ignore it.... they do NOT fit like the OEM blades.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Wait till you see the ****ty fit of the passenger side, as viewed thru the windsheild. The center pivot looks like it is not attached properly...bugged me till I was able to ignore it.... they do NOT fit like the OEM blades.


First thing I noticed.... I took it apart just to make sure it was installed properly, and it was!.... That's my only complaint....visibility is phenomenal


----------



## JettaKevin (Aug 5, 2010)

Somebody wanted to see Full on Chrome Front Grill!!! Here you go!!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

llo07brasil said:


> little tire-less test fit lol:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benz wheels? I like them


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

1VR62NV said:


> Benz wheels? I like them


AMG C63 Reps I believe...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> Benz wheels? I like them


Never before seen a thief take the rubber and keep the wheels behind ..lol....nice test fit  wheels look great


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed a set of these LED DRLs, however they don't seem to sit as flush as OEM. Will run them for a few days and see if they grow on me.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

went to dealer to fix my subframe noise . Even that this problem is well known to passats/golfs they still tried to play me off that " i need to get new rotors" :screwy:

Obviously they were looking to make same $$$ for nothing....... but after i talked to mechanic he noticed that i did my homework (thanks to this forum) and agreed to order VW kit that was designed to fix this problem (just two spacers and new bolts  )

I had similar experience before with another dealer. Sometimes i feel that dealers try to make everything possible not to help you but after they have no choice they will do it


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

munnarg said:


> however they don't seem to sit as flush as OEM. Will run them for a few days and see if they grow on me.


Mine don't sit flush either, but I'm keeping mine on. I think they look good


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Installed front/rear dome LEDs, and vanity mirror LEDs
Before:

























After:

































After I was done I noticed that my dome LEDs would flicker when I locked the car. Then i realized that unless they were set to the off position they would keep flickering. It is very dim, but I'm glad I noticed it or I'm sure that my LEDs would be dead in the morning. Anyone else ever have this issue with their dome LEDs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^welcome the the LED club man :beer:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Atleast they look good:laugh:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Look at me!!! I'm on TV









Just kidding! Went last night to get my REVO Stage 1 and all I can say is wow!


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

*leds*



RICO85 said:


> Installed front/rear dome LEDs, and vanity mirror LEDs
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Just change the setting on the switch under the mirror and you will no longer have that very dim flicker on the leds when the car is off.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

pal2393 said:


> Just change the setting on the switch under the mirror and you will no longer have that very dim flicker on the leds when the car is off.


The settings were changed, but the only way to get rid of the flickering is to turn the switch to the off position. This makes it so the lights won't come on when the car is unlocked, and defeats the purpose of the LED install. This morning I found out that the LEDs stay on when the car is on. They are dim, but won't turn off unless they are set to the off position. Again this defeats the purpose of installing the brighter LEDs. Looks like I will be going back to stock until I can find a set of LEDs that work.

Picture of the dome lights when the car is on:








I actually think it's kinda cool, but I don't want to be replacing LEDs every couple of days.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm probably the only one but I don't like LEDs for interior lighting. The blue light looks cold and uninviting.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> I'm probably the only one but I don't like LEDs for interior lighting. The blue light looks cold and uninviting.


I actually agree with you!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> I'm probably the only one but I don't like LEDs for interior lighting. The blue light looks cold and uninviting.


Yeah to be honest, I've never seen the value of Interior LED's just because. But hey to each their own and that is what makes the world go round!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

The reason I'm doing the interior is because I want the inside to match the outside of my car
I thought it looked weird everytime I unlocked my car with the OEM interior lights, and the exterior LEDs


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I took my cc in to find out VW had bought me a Christmas present worth a couple grand a brand new transmission!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

RICO85 said:


> After I was done I noticed that my dome LEDs would flicker when I locked the car. Then i realized that unless they were set to the off position they would keep flickering. It is very dim, but I'm glad I noticed it or I'm sure that my LEDs would be dead in the morning. Anyone else ever have this issue with their dome LEDs?


When I installed my LED interior lights I had mine stay on very dim. I solved that by placing a 5k Ohm 1/4 watt resistor on each bulb and that has solved it.

Like this:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> When I installed my LED interior lights I had mine stay on very dim. I solved that by placing a 5k Ohm 1/4 watt resistor on each bulb and that has solved it.
> 
> Like this:


Thanks for the info! I'll have to go pickup some of those:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> The reason I'm doing the interior is because I want the inside to match the outside of my car
> I thought it looked weird everytime I unlocked my car with the OEM interior lights, and the exterior LEDs


No need to defend yourself, your interior , just like mine is beyond sick! Lol. Looks soo much richer, now if you actually got true blue or red bulbs thats a diff story.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

If this does not look inviting to you:screwy:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like its saying "welcome in" to me....mine speaks the same language


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

"Welcome" ....time to get busy in the back seat :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

:laugh:

Is it just the pic, or are your city lights really as bright as they look?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes they are quite bright! It's not just the pic. I went through many sets and types of bulbs to get the light intensity that I desired. They are finally equivalent to the brightness of stock DRLs of many German vehicles. another pic, soo bright it gives the impression that there are Halos around my HID headlights...lol, look at the pic


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah! I see the halos glad you got the light intensity you wanted. Well done sir:beer:

I'm about to change out my PIAA low beams with the Hoen bulbs i have it seems as if the PIAA bulbs have lost some of the bluish tint they had when they were new. Now they look more white than anything, and they don't quite match my DRL LEDs so good. Probably get around to doing it after Christmas.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah! I see the halos glad you got the light intensity you wanted. Well done sir:beer:
> 
> I'm about to change out my PIAA low beams with the Hoen bulbs i have it seems as if the PIAA bulbs have lost some of the bluish tint they had when they were new. Now they look more white than anything, and they don't quite match my DRL LEDs so good. Probably get around to doing it after Christmas.


Thank you Sir! 

I hear you on those PIAA bulbs. I have a friend with a Golf who ran yellow PIAAs, and his yellow tint started to fade. He ended up going with Hoens too. I love my Hoems, extremely high quality product. I drive 100% of the time during the daylight with fogs and city lights on....and I've had my Hoens for 9 months now...no issues!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> When I installed my LED interior lights I had mine stay on very dim. I solved that by placing a 5k Ohm 1/4 watt resistor on each bulb and that has solved it.
> 
> Like this:


i had samething happening, there is no need to install resistors on each leds. just install one resistor with middle led in the back. i had one led that had resistor build in so i used that


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Thank you Sir!
> 
> I hear you on those PIAA bulbs. I have a friend with a Golf who ran yellow PIAAs, and his yellow tint started to fade. He ended up going with Hoens too. I love my Hoems, extremely high quality product. I drive 100% of the time during the daylight with fogs and city lights on....and I've had my Hoens for 9 months now...no issues!


The weird thing is that I also drive with my fogs on all the time, and the PIAA yellow fog bulbs show no signs of fading. This is the second set of PIAA bulbs I got. The original set (fogs, and low beams) burnt out after only 3 days of being installed.:banghead: I had to send them back to the seller for inspection, and I got new bulbs 4 days after they received them. I doubt that they will replace these because it's been a couple months now, so I'm going to send them an email and expect a "sorry for your bad luck" response. HOEN HERE I COME!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just bought a pair of HOEN license plate lights, XENONMATCH 36mm festoons, standard bulbs not LEDs, but they guarantee them at 4000k! From my experience with their other bulbs I had no problem spending $20 on them.....but by no other means would I ever spend $20 on two festoons. I had the Nokya hyper white (also the blue colored housing) $10 and they only lasted 6 months.

Update us when u get those bulbs! Good luck!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Post up a pic of the hoen tag lights when u get them kow


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Before and after, you got it Sir!


----------



## qdogg (Nov 17, 2012)

*Picked up car about 3 weeks ago and been a little busy modding*

Got rid of my 02 A4 and picked up a 09 Candy White Lux Tip
Hardwired V1, 35% 3m Tint, Hoen Titanium and Xenon match fogs, Euro switch, Chrome Exhuast tips, AudioSources ANS810 Nav, Ebay LED Clear Turns, LED Tag lights

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8268760204/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276474156/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276442522/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276442650/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276442830/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276443034/in/photostream


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Is the ANS810 offered on VW vehicles? How does it compare with the RNS510?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Is the ANS810 offered on VW vehicles? How does it compare with the RNS510?


The RNS 810 is used for the VW Touareg and VW Phaeton. It has different size and shape... I think that's pretty much it!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> The RNS 810 is used for the VW Touareg and VW Phaeton. It has different size and shape... I think that's pretty much it!


Theres an aftermarket ANS-810. It fits the CC, If you buy one I have a aftermarket flip ackup camera if interested.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

falcindor said:


> Theres an aftermarket ANS-810. It fits the CC, If you buy one I have a aftermarket flip ackup camera if interested.


It won't work with my OEM flip up? So there's an ANS and an RNS?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> It won't work with my OEM flip up? So there's an ANS and an RNS?


The ANS is a Chinese knockoff, not OEM.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx for all the explanations!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> The RNS 810 is used for the VW Touareg and VW Phaeton. It has different size and shape... I think that's pretty much it!


RNS 850 in my t-reg. More than just size. You can control more of the car's functions on it where in the CC RNS 510 you have to do it from the console multifunction display.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Got it!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

But if your talking about the ANS-810 and the ANS-510 they are the same unit but the 810 just has a larger screen.


----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)

Juanmacc said:


>


 My CC


----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Mp3Supply said:


> AMG C63 Reps I believe...


indeed it is lol :laugh:
tires coming this month
coils in January
everything going to be put together at the same time i can't wait


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

mtomaska said:


> i had samething happening, there is no need to install resistors on each leds. just install one resistor with middle led in the back. i had one led that had resistor build in so i used that


Yeah, tried that too. Still had them light up with just that one. Ended up just putting on all and no issues since. Also put them on my footwell lights and no issues the either.


----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)

Juanmacc said:


>



hola! que tal? resuelto los problemas de carga de imagenes, subo unas fotos de mis drl led.
las fotos so son muy buenas ya que estan hechas con el movil, y no coje bien las luces, espero hacer un repo chulo con una reflex y las subire.
Por cierto interiores y matricala tambien las he puesto en led (cambio brutal).
Saludos


----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)

Juanmacc said:


>


Hello! How is it going? problems loading images, upload some photos of my led drl.
photos OS are very good already that are made with the phone, and no coje well lights, I hope make a pimp with a reflex repo and the upload.
In certain Interior and matricala also have put them in led (brutal change).
Best regards


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Juanmacc said:


> hola! que tal? resuelto los problemas de carga de imagenes, subo unas fotos de mis drl led.
> las fotos so son muy buenas ya que estan hechas con el movil, y no coje bien las luces, espero hacer un repo chulo con una reflex y las subire.
> Por cierto interiores y matricala tambien las he puesto en led (cambio brutal).
> Saludos


Estimado Juan,

¡Que te quedo muy bien tu VW Passat CC... gran cambio?

Saludos,

Beto


----------



## Juanmacc (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello! How is it going? problems loading images, upload some photos of my led drl.
the photos are not very good already that are made with the phone, and no coje well lights, I hope do a repo pimp with a reflex and the upload.
In certain Interior and matricala also have put them in led (brutal change).
Best regards


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Testfitted the 2k13-wheels:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Juanmacc said:


> hola! que tal? resuelto los problemas de carga de imagenes, subo unas fotos de mis drl led.
> las fotos so son muy buenas ya que estan hechas con el movil, y no coje bien las luces, espero hacer un repo chulo con una reflex y las subire.
> Por cierto interiores y matricala tambien las he puesto en led (cambio brutal).
> Saludos


Hi! How you doing? I had some issues uploading images; but that it's solved I just uploaded some pictures of my DLR's LEDs.

This pics aren't that good since I took them with my cellphone and I couldn't do a nice shoots with detail of these LED lights... Later on I'll take better pictures with my Reflex camera and I'll upload them and post them later on.

By the way I swapped all the interior lights as well as the license's plates light to LEDs... (What an awesome change/upgrade!)

Cheers!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> RNS 850 in my t-reg. More than just size. You can control more of the car's functions on it where in the CC RNS 510 you have to do it from the console multifunction display.


You're right man! Indeed it's completely true what you said, but a lot of the functions that are extra in your RNS 819 also because your car comes with a lot of extra features than our's. for example I believe that you can raise or Lowe your VW Touareg right from the screen... I'm I right?

I would love to own a VW Toureg, but it's out my budget... By far!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> You're right man! Indeed it's completely true what you said, but a lot of the functions that are extra in your RNS 819 also because your car comes with a lot of extra features than our's. for example I believe that you can raise or Lowe your VW Touareg right from the screen... I'm I right?
> 
> I would love to own a VW Toureg, but it's out my budget... By far!


I would have bought a Toureg but Carmax didnt have any at the time with low miles. But Audi Q7 was top of my list. Just a few thousand too much for my blood.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

falcindor said:


> I would have bought a Toureg but Carmax didnt have any at the time with low miles. But Audi Q7 was top of my list. Just a few thousand too much for my blood.


Yeah I know what you're talking about man!

Do you have the Audi Q3 and Q5 in the American Market? Those are pretty awesome as well?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> I believe that you can raise or Lowe your VW Touareg right from the screen... I'm I right?


Haha (jaja  ) I wish. No air suspension on my treg.



falcindor said:


> But Audi Q7 was top of my list.


Q7s are nice but I like the shape of the Touareg better. The Q7 is too round in the back making it look like a really big station wagon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Haha (jaja  ) I wish. No air suspension on my treg.
> 
> .


Yeah man! That's a pretty awesome feature!... Even though you have a Touareg... And that's pretty hot! :thumbup:

Here in Mexico VW has launched the Hybrid version which looks pretty nice... But expensive as well!

Like four years ago we had the VW Touareg V10 TDI offered in our market!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dropped it at the dealer, getting a new seat bottom (warranty).
The leatherette started coming apart at one of the holes. I noticed this when I bought it 1 1/2 years ago and told them, seat just came in last week.











SHOCKED!! Got a brand new seat!! I thought they were just going to replace the bottom piece.
Just glad this was under warranty...


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

oliverds said:


> Testfitted the 2k13-wheels:


So von Oli zu Oli:
sehr schicke Felge bzw nen sehr schicken CC haste da  Die Q7-Felgen hatte ich übrigens auch schonmal aufm Zettel, aber ich kann mich so schwer von meinen aktuellen Q7-Felgen trennen  Haste sonst noch was für 2k13 geplant oder erstmal nur neue Felgen?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

WTF??!?! That looks insanely cold! 
So glad I live in Florida.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

My baby's all grown up now. Got a mustache and a beard. 










Galaxy Note 2


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

*How Embarrassing*

I didn't realize how dirty my exhaust tips were when I posted in the suspension thread, so I cleaned them...

Before:









After:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

ciki said:


> My baby's all grown up now. Got a mustache and a beard.


BRRRRRRRRR, Florida is a wondeful place to live


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> I didn't realize how dirty my exhaust tips were when I posted in the suspension thread, so I cleaned them...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Nice job! What did U use?

Although in my opinion what would look great on your car are the graphite grey tips, which would match your wheels perfectly....I've seen them on a stock 2012 335is.....not that an "is" is anything close to stock...lol

They may have heat resistant paint that u can use, or straight out buy the tips.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Same thing happened to me in Westborough MA. This weather is about to turn to **** for a while.




ciki said:


> My baby's all grown up now. Got a mustache and a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Installed this


Untitled by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice job! What did U use?
> 
> Although in my opinion what would look great on your car are the graphite grey tips, which would match your wheels perfectly....I've seen them on a stock 2012 335is.....not that an "is" is anything close to stock...lol
> 
> They may have heat resistant paint that u can use, or straight out buy the tips.


I used some elbow grease, some 0000 steel wool (very fine grade) and some soap. I didn't have any metal polish, so I used some wax and the steel wool after they were clean to finish them up. Tomorrow I'll pick up some metal polish and it probably look even better.

I actually love the look of the stainless steel, providing I keep it clean


----------



## acollen (Mar 23, 2012)

oliverds said:


> Testfitted the 2k13-wheels:




Anyone know if these wheels are available in 19" and if so where to find them?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

A little outta the norm....i installed the first part of my emergency lighting
Lights off








Lights on









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Completely updated dash on my 2010 VW CC VR6 4Motion with 2012 moldings.

Germany only Nut Brown wood trim (with door in-lays with ambient lighting built in)
Analog clock and wiring
New surround inserts for the hazard button relocation etc.


The door wood trim I haven't installed yet, too much time spent yesterday doing the dash retrofit and swap out. LOTS of work! 2 notches have to be dremeled out behind the dash for the fit.... Unless you replace the entire center console.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice work!!! I love the look, very classy!!!










You will really enjoy the led lighting under the door inserts...my dealer had no clue of them. About 4 days after I took my car home I noticed them as went absolutely nuts!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Winter mode.....

Removed the "Alloy" pedals & went back to the stockers
Removed the CC rubber mats & went to the B6 Passat version
Installed 16" snow tires & wheels

After:



Before:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Juanmacc said:


> My CC


Where is this at?


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Germany only Nut Brown wood trim (with door in-lays with ambient lighting built in)


Germany only? Mine looks just like that.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice work!!! I love the look, very classy!!!
> 
> You will really enjoy the led lighting under the door inserts...my dealer had no clue of them. About 4 days after I took my car home I noticed them as went absolutely nuts!


Yea I really love the look.... now if I could just get the "Light on the clock" to work or figure out the wiring to make it come on..... that and the hazard button light. The functions of them work fine, but since I have a 2010 model.... I believe the J533 Module is different which I would therefore need to think of a different way to do some of the wiring.

What year model did you have KOWCC?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2012 lux limited, same as FastB's, so it's not Germany only.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 2012 lux limited, same as FastB's, so it's not Germany only.


Yep, 2012 models don't use CANBUS... and fully supported that hardware. Since I've adapted 2012 functionality to the 2010, that's where some of the issue lies


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Not today...

Yesterday I played bumper cars with a pickup truck and lost.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Not today...
> 
> Yesterday I played bumper cars with a pickup truck and lost.


Sorry.... That's some damage! Sensors, hood, etc. grill looks decent though.

I know it's not the time, but can u post a pic of your steering wheel please.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not today, but yesterday I went to Neuspeed to see how the video was coming along. The word is that the video will be done on Friday, and hopefully uploaded the same day. 

A quick pic of the car


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Dug mine out.








Had fun dodging BMW drivers, half of which are probably on summer tires.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 2012 lux limited, same as FastB's, so it's not Germany only.


Are you guys sure it's the "Nut Brown" trim? I couldn't find a single dealer in the US that carried the part #s... I had to really "hunt" for this color. In the picture it's very close to "Vavona Brown" which is what IS available in the US.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Not today, but yesterday I went to Neuspeed to see how the video was coming along. The word is that the video will be done on Friday, and hopefully uploaded the same day.
> 
> A quick pic of the car


Video of "what?"

Looks like a normal CC R-Line to me.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Are you guys sure it's the "Nut Brown" trim? I couldn't find a single dealer in the US that carried the part #s... I had to really "hunt" for this color. In the picture it's very close to "Vavona Brown" which is what IS available in the US.


It's probably vavona brown. Just looks the same as mine from your picture or there's not enough of a difference for me to tell.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Video of "what?"
> 
> Looks like a normal CC R-Line to me.


video of the neuspeed exhaust


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Getting a reflash after the dealer erased it.... $150 grrrr. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Video of "what?"
> 
> Looks like a normal CC R-Line to me.





FastB7S4 said:


> video of the neuspeed exhaust


^What he said


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got home to some new bling.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Sorry.... That's some damage! Sensors, hood, etc. grill looks decent though.
> 
> I know it's not the time, but can u post a pic of your steering wheel please.


The grill is cracked, the sensors survived tho. 

Here is a pic when I had it on my previous CC.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn that wheel is sick! Thx

Paddles too, nice!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got home to some new bling.


Pls let us know how the gas/trunk pieces fit. I've heard it's not easy and they have to be split apart and parts removed in order for fitment....

That's the final thing I need for my car but after i heard the issues, I put it on hold.

Installed the glove box handle last week. If u have Q's, PM me, it's a piece of cake, but taking out the lock mechanism is tricky and must be done very slowly!


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Switched From Michelin Pilot Super Sports to All Season Conti DWS*

Spent some cheese and switched out the Michelin Pilot Super Sports to some new Conti DWS on the 19" Sagitta wheels. The Weather Channel is calling for snow tomorrow, and I thought it may be best to at least have an all-season tire on the ground. I just didn't feel inspired to buy snows and wheels, since I can always work from home.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Spent $6 on round grommet set so I can use my oval Passat Monster Mats instead of selling them and buying new ones.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

For the trunk and fuel door switch
It looks like direct swap
Mine was done by putting together from two single swithes
I just noticed this on same site i purchased from



KOWCC said:


> Pls let us know how the gas/trunk pieces fit. I've heard it's not easy and they have to be split apart and parts removed in order for fitment....
> 
> That's the final thing I need for my car but after i heard the issues, I put it on hold.
> 
> Installed the glove box handle last week. If u have Q's, PM me, it's a piece of cake, but taking out the lock mechanism is tricky and must be done very slowly!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> For the trunk and fuel door switch
> It looks like direct swap
> Mine was done by putting together from two single swithes
> I just noticed this on same site i purchased from


Ok, so can someone pls post a link to the proper item, I'm assuming its one piece (both switches are connected)? Thanks!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i finally did the power folding and auto dimming mirror swap
and i also added some accent no them, painted in glossy black
they are matching to others on the body now, like b pillar and front lower grill

left is before and right is after


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160931799923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

try this
pretty much this is it
one member just got one and will confirm 




KOWCC said:


> Ok, so can someone pls post a link to the proper item, I'm assuming its one piece (both switches are connected)? Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160931799923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> try this
> pretty much this is it
> one member just got one and will confirm


Please let me know once you confirm...if its a direct replacement? Thanks. Also a how-to would be helpful. I have no clue how to remove them without taking off the interior door panel.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> i finally did the power folding and auto dimming mirror swap
> and i also added some accent no them, painted in glossy black
> they are matching to others on the body now, like b pillar and front lower grill
> 
> left is before and right is after


Nice job  :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Found out that if you lock the trunk button on your door, you can't open the trunk with the remote.

Never knew about that...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Makes sense, they keyhole on the door for the trunk is mechanical.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> i finally did the power folding and auto dimming mirror swap
> and i also added some accent no them, painted in glossy black
> they are matching to others on the body now, like b pillar and front lower grill
> 
> left is before and right is after


Really like the paintwork....all the matte black on CC should be glossy. Very impressive!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

akipal said:


> i finally did the power folding and auto dimming mirror swap
> and i also added some accent no them, painted in glossy black
> they are matching to others on the body now, like b pillar and front lower grill
> 
> left is before and right is after


It looks awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Ok, so can someone pls post a link to the proper item, I'm assuming its one piece (both switches are connected)? Thanks!


Here's the link from where I bought mine, and yes it's one piece. I should have mine installed soon.
Link-> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_45&product_id=113


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Santa already here!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Here's the link from where I bought mine, and yes it's one piece. I should have mine installed soon.
> Link-> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_45&product_id=113


Thx Rico, pls let us know how the install goes.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Please let me know once you confirm...if its a direct replacement? Thanks. Also a how-to would be helpful. I have no clue how to remove them without taking off the interior door panel.


you would need to take the door panel off...
it just pops out from the inside of the panel 
yea taking off the panel if pain... rest is piece of cake


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

That's a good thing. It's meant for valet parking security.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## black_sedan (Aug 19, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> A little outta the norm....i installed the first part of my emergency lighting
> Lights off
> 
> 
> ...


look cool! you got more pictures?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Fitted my flip plate


Smoothed my number plate holder.









Also ordered some R Line oem tinted rear lights from Germany.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Santa already here!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like a stage 1 only like me....that's a sweet intake I love mine, its a very nice piece


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Back on Q7s...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

That is the whole point
It is for valet mode
So you lock it with the key then leave the fob to valet guy
So they can not open your trunk via the switch nor with the fob




lipprandt35 said:


> Found out that if you lock the trunk button on your door, you can't open the trunk with the remote.
> 
> Never knew about that...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hoen tag lights arrived and did NOT exceed my expectations. They look identical to the Nokya ones I had previously. I actually received two sets in the mail, so it ended up at $10/set, same price as the Nokyas. 

In package:









Left is stock, right is Hoen Xenonmatch









Before:









After:









They look good, not as bright as LEDs of course, however they don't throw a code as they are identical to OEM W5Ws. Lets see if they last longer than the Nokyas (6 months). Hoen claims they are superb quality with thicker filament, and will last years.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks like a stage 1 only like me....that's a sweet intake I love mine, its a very nice piece


...now is time for you to go stg2. I'm going to gold wrapped completely. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nice!!!...they dont look bad bro, hopefully theyre as good as quality as their headlights are :thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Time will tell...at least I got 4 bulbs and was only expecting 2....i like them! Anything is better than stock


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Time will tell...at least I got 4 bulbs and was only expecting 2....i like them! Anything is better than stock


true, stock yellowish lighting is soo boring LOL


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed a set of these HIDs tonight without relays (used them before in my B6 Passat without issue), but for some reason I had to change the VCDS to Xenon without shutter (Bi-Xenon) in order for the lights to not shut off when I turn the high beams on. On top of that, I'm now hearing a strange engine noise while idling. Might be unrelated, but I recorded it and it's currently processing on Youtube. Will post the link once it's done. 










Video link with weird grinding/ moaning (for lack of a better word) sound.
[video]http://youtu.be/_3BRLw11IdY?t=20s[/video]


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Installed a set of these HIDs tonight without relays (used them before in my B6 Passat without issue), but for some reason I had to change the VCDS to Xenon without shutter (Bi-Xenon) in order for the lights to not shut off when I turn the high beams on. On top of that, I'm now hearing a strange engine noise while idling. Might be unrelated, but I recorded it and it's currently processing on Youtube. Will post the link once it's done.


From the video you recorded.... it sounds like someone shooting a fire extinguisher at somebody else for a couple of seconds lol. :thumbup:

No in all seriousness though, almost sounds like a loose bearing or something. Seemed loudest when you were pointing at the alternator. Not 100% certain though. I'm also not very familiar with the 2.0T version of the engine as much as the VR6


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I installed the rest of my nut brown trim in the doors and connected up the illuminated door trim. Looks amazing. Pictures don't do it any justice.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice, congrats on that.....and yes you are absolutely right, pics don't do it any justice!! I've tried over and over again!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> From the video you recorded.... it sounds like someone shooting a fire extinguisher at somebody else for a couple of seconds lol. :thumbup:
> 
> No in all seriousness though, almost sounds like a loose bearing or something. Seemed loudest when you were pointing at the alternator. Not 100% certain though. I'm also not very familiar with the 2.0T version of the engine as much as the VR6


I'm gonna take the HIDs out tomorrow or tonight and see if it still makes that noise. 

Yeah I said it!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*First Snow Of The Season*









Drove in the snow And Waiting for my V3 LEDS


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Took some good shots with wheels on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

He first snow!!!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Ring bling*



RICO85 said:


> Got home to some new bling.


Do you know if anyone has a line on the silver trim rings for the headrest buttons? ...Did the glove box latch switch out recently......Have most of the other silver trims , except the trunk/fuel door bits but I think me try silver mylar tape strips on them.....Thanks


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

batkeeper said:


> Do you know if anyone has a line on the silver trim rings for the headrest buttons? ...Did the glove box latch switch out recently......Have most of the other silver trims , except the trunk/fuel door bits but I think me try silver mylar tape strips on them.....Thanks


I believe that a couple of people have found them on eBay. I remember looking for them a while back, but wasn't sure if they would fit so I didn't order them. Next for me are the rest of the window switches, and the seat adjusting switches. I am saving up for the jump straight into stage 2 early next year, so I'm only allowing myself small cosmetic mods til after the jump


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Drove in the snow And Waiting for my V3 LEDS



Quick question, you rocking any special tires for the snowy season? I've got stock continentals and I'm lowered on eibachs...however in the snow I slide like crazy! My backend likes to occasionally slide out while driving...scary! Any recommendations? Just moved from FL to CO...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

She's all grown up


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Took some good shots with wheels on.



Car looks good, its different, I like the new look and wheels, they're better then the old ones....u should plastidip the trunk now


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> She's all grown up


Dang that's still a baby LOL....mine is a 2010 with 42,000 miles


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol....I'll rephrase...she's "growing" up.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I believe that a couple of people have found them on eBay. I remember looking for them a while back, but wasn't sure if they would fit so I didn't order them. Next for me are the rest of the window switches, and the seat adjusting switches. I am saving up for the jump straight into stage 2 early next year, so I'm only allowing myself small cosmetic mods til after the jump


 Stage 2 is cool ...... I started there.....cost me about 2.3k for apr 4 mode with intake pipe,down pipe and high flow cat last spring...... I totally love it.....I would recommend the sprint booster mod for greatly improved throttle response......In hindsight I might have considered just a jump to the K04 turbo which goes for about 2.5k and claims to produce about 340hp on a totally stock cc..... with my setup I'm getting about 280hp on 93 oct... 305hp on 100....I've taken her to the strip last summer....she did a 14.2 at 106mph...I think with the throttle mod it'll do high 13's....we'll see in the spring... cc's have a terrible time getting out of the hole....that's why a possible future mod for me would be a dsg flash...anywho nice talking at you....good driving. I'll try E bay.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Stage 2 is cool ...... I started there.....cost me about 2.3k for apr 4 mode with intake pipe,down pipe and high flow cat last spring...... I totally love it.....I would recommend the sprint booster mod for greatly improved throttle response......In hindsight I might have considered just a jump to the K04 turbo which goes for about 2.5k and claims to produce about 340hp on a totally stock cc..... with my setup I'm getting about 280hp on 93 oct... 305hp on 100....I've taken her to the strip last summer....she did a 14.2 at 106mph...I think with the throttle mod it'll do high 13's....we'll see in the spring... cc's have a terrible time getting out of the hole....that's why a possible future mod for me would be a dsg flash...anywho nice talking at you....good driving. I'll try E bay.


Dam 106mph trap is very good....was that on 93 or 100 octane?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*slip up*



AZ_CC said:


> Dam 106mph trap is very good....was that on 93 or 100 octane?


 100 octane ....runs about 6.50 gal. round here....I get about 1/4 tank to stay light..... rechecked my slips,actually ran 102mph best....looked at the wrong column.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

First oil change. Liqui Moly Synthoil 5W40 and a Wix filter. :thumbup:

Most expensive oil change of my life.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> 100 octane ....runs about 6.50 gal. round here....I get about 1/4 tank to stay light..... rechecked my slips,actually ran 102mph best....looked at the wrong column.



Oh man ok I was gonna say that was crazy fast for a stage 2 CC, especially on Apr tune....102 is still a decent trap speed :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> First oil change. Liqui Moly Synthoil 5W40 and a Wix filter. :thumbup:
> 
> Most expensive oil change of my life.


Good stuff, though. Used to use that (when it was called Lubro-Moly) on my old S4. Don't really care anymore for the CC.

And the S4 took 9 1/2 qts. That was expensive.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> What is that?


Bah


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that's still a baby LOL....mine is a 2010 with 42,000 miles


Yours is a baby. My 2010 has 55K on it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Yours is a baby. My 2010 has 55K on it.


Ouch!!....and I thought I drove a lot


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

DarkoPrime said:


> Quick question, you rocking any special tires for the snowy season? I've got stock continentals and I'm lowered on eibachs...however in the snow I slide like crazy! My backend likes to occasionally slide out while driving...scary! Any recommendations? Just moved from FL to CO...


 No special tires here, I have eibach spring and the stock continentals. The 4-motion helps a lot. I just drive carefully and Ive been driving in ice and snow ever since i started driving so I'm used to it.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> She's all grown up





AZ_CC said:


> Dang that's still a baby LOL....mine is a 2010 with 42,000 miles





cook0066 said:


> Yours is a baby. My 2010 has 55K on it.


Mine is just under 29,000 miles, but only 8,000 miles of that is mine.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Mine is just under 29,000 miles, but only 8,000 miles of that is mine.



On a 2012?!?!?!?....that's crazy!!!!!....there's a lady at my work that bought a brand new 2012 CC last October and she now has 25,000 miles on it....she gets upset when she thinks about it but I always tell her that u buy it to drive it right?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> On a 2012?!?!?!?....that's crazy!!!!!....there's a lady at my work that bought a brand new 2012 CC last October and she now has 25,000 miles on it....she gets upset when she thinks about it but I always tell her that u buy it to drive it right?


Yeah! I bought mine CPO, and I got a great deal on it. The person that leased it didn't do the 10K service til a little after 11K:facepalm:, and the 20K service wasn't done til about 21.6K:what::facepalm: when they took it in to trade. I walked into the dealership, and they try to say that everything is fine with the car. I ask for the service papers from wen they did the CPO inspection. There was cupping on the front drivers tire and the service tech recommended a new tire, but tire was not changed. That is when I knew I had to go into "everything is F'd up" mode:laugh:. So between late service, and tire cupping I pretty much ended up getting the car that I wanted for way less than what I planed on paying Thank you irresponsible leasee!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah! I bought mine CPO, and I got a great deal on it. The person that leased it didn't do the 10K service til a little after 11K:facepalm:, and the 20K service wasn't done til about 21.6K:what::facepalm: when they took it in to trade. I walked into the dealership, and they try to say that everything is fine with the car. I ask for the service papers from wen they did the CPO inspection. There was cupping on the front drivers tire and the service tech recommended a new tire, but tire was not changed. That is when I knew I had to go into "everything is F'd up" mode:laugh:. So between late service, and tire cupping I pretty much ended up getting the car that I wanted for way less than what I planed on paying Thank you irresponsible leasee!



SWEET!!!....always good when things like that go in your favor


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*sing of a different tune*



AZ_CC said:


> Oh man ok I was gonna say that was crazy fast for a stage 2 CC, especially on Apr tune....102 is still a decent trap speed :thumbup:


 Would you mind elaborating on your experience with Apr tunes?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks good, its different, I like the new look and wheels, they're better then the old ones....u should plastidip the trunk now


Nah cant do trunk for awhile due to some paint work I had done. When I can I will be doing whole car in a color unlike cc normal. Thanx though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Would you mind elaborating on your experience with Apr tunes?


I have no personal experience myself, but from what I've seen and read their tunes are more on the "soft" side compared to others....I had a friend with a stage 2 Apr CC that I went to the track with before and thy were running 14.7 @ 96 mph....I wasn't too impressed and neither were they....I know traction was a big part of it but even the mph wasn't there


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJF0ttiOx2w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Installed AWE CB

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just put my trunk emblem together! Need to find time to install it  cant wait!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

ciki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJF0ttiOx2w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Installed AWE CB


Sounds good! In fact it sounds just like mine which is a USP DP with Billy Boat exhaust.

At first I wasn't too sure I liked it, but it has grown on me and now... I love it!

It doesn't sound like a rice burner or a drone. It has a nice rumble to it for a 4 banger.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Just put my trunk emblem together! Need to find time to install it  cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might remove my emblem and cover this part with carbon fiber because i dont really want to spend money on a shaved trunk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Just put my trunk emblem together! Need to find time to install it  cant wait!



That looks great man I'm glad it came out good


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks bro! On the car pictures soon! Hope within 24 hours


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I have no personal experience myself, but from what I've seen and read their tunes are more on the "soft" side compared to others....I had a friend with a stage 2 Apr CC that I went to the track with before and thy were running 14.7 @ 96 mph....I wasn't too impressed and neither were they....I know traction was a big part of it but even the mph wasn't there


 Hmm...... thanks......I'll have to report results next time I go to the track.....I've since installed a sprint booster throttle mod that has really impressed me ......helpful at the starts... unfortunately this being Michigan that won't be till spring.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

ciki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJF0ttiOx2w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Installed AWE CB
> 
> Galaxy Note 2


Sounds good but tips look like they are sticking out a little too far.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

As I got home I realized that I was closer to 29K than I thought.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Sounds good but tips look like they are sticking out a little too far.


Yeah the instructions said it will grow a about am inch when it gets hot so I think that's what's happening. Will adjust it tomorrow

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Just put my trunk emblem together! Need to find time to install it  cant wait!


Great job man :thumbup: I guess I have a new "project"


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> I've taken her to the strip last summer....she did a 14.2 at 106mph...I think with the throttle mod it'll do high 13's


Should easily do high 13's



AZ_CC said:


> I had a friend with a stage 2 Apr CC that I went to the track with before and thy were running 14.7 @ 96 mph....I wasn't too impressed and neither were they....I know traction was a big part of it but even the mph wasn't there


TOTAL driver error/poor driving there...considering that a stock CC will run 15 sec. @ 94mph

http://www.caranddriver.com/compari...son-test-2010-volkswagen-cc-20t-r-line-page-4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Should easily do high 13's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying all Apr cars run like this I'm just going off my personal experience and what I've seen on YouTube....I've drove the car and even made some passes at the track in it myself and it feels very strong and quick but the times weren't there....the thing would spin like crazy out the hole so traction was difficult but even the mph were very low


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Ouch!!....and I thought I drove a lot


75 mile round trip a day.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> 75 mile round trip a day.



Yea that's a lot....Iremember the most I use to do was 50 round trip but now its a nice 35....that's why u buy them though is to drive em, and I enjoy every minute of driving my car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ agree! I Enjoy riding my car all the time! My commute to work is around 6 miles round trip now! But in a week or two its going to go up 4-5 times or more, moving to the burbs!!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> ....the thing would spin like crazy out the hole so traction was difficult but even the mph were very low


If your friend's car has a DSG trans, pushing the throttle all the way down at the go... Won't be the best thing to do! IMO

If he wants to improve his launches, he can practice where is the first moment (RPM, throttle, hand brake, etc...). At last he can upgrade the engine/trans supports and maybe a White Line WALK.


----------



## JettaKevin (Aug 5, 2010)

Were Did you get the Paint Done at! thx!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well. I was backing out of the garage. Took the whole passenger side mirror off. Broke the glass. The bottom part is toast and the black trim. Oh well.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I'm not saying all Apr cars run like this I'm just going off my personal experience and what I've seen on YouTube....I've drove the car and even made some passes at the track in it myself and it feels very strong and quick but the times weren't there....the thing would spin like crazy out the hole so traction was difficult but even the mph were very low


 Might be telling you something you know,but do you lower the air in the front tires when you run it? appx. 10 to 15 lbs. less. Also, suspension that's softer in the front and harder in the rear helps reduce front end lift, fwd's inherent problem A 2.0L with all wheel drive would help. I think they have that setup avail. in Europe.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Might be telling you something you know,but do you lower the air in the front tires when you run it? appx. 10 to 15 lbs. less. Also, suspension that's softer in the front and harder in the rear helps reduce front end lift, fwd's inherent problem A 2.0L with all wheel drive would help. I think they have that setup avail. in Europe.



No when I went and ran stock I didn't mess with tire pressure or anything, just an eighth tank of gas for meds weight....next time I go ill play with that but I do agree these things would be pretty sweet if they came Awd....BUT then u wouldn't be trapping as high cuz of the drive train loss and that's one thing I like about them is they trap decent mph


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Dealer replaced bolts and washers on my subframe.

No more subframe noise and car feels much better :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Dealer replaced bolts and washers on my subframe.
> 
> No more subframe noise and car feels much better :thumbup: :laugh:


All bolts?? How many in total? Why did you go in, was there irregular squeaking?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> nice!!!...they dont look bad bro, hopefully theyre as good as quality as their headlights are :thumbup::beer:


After 4 days, one bulb is already out! I emailed Hoen and they claim that 2%oif their batches are bad, and that's why they include 2 sets with each order.....that extra set doesn't really fix the problem IMO. Not happy with the bulbs, good thing the fogs are still going strong.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> After 4 days, one bulb is already out! I emailed Hoen and they claim that 2%oif their batches are bad, and that's why they include 2 sets with each order.....that extra set doesn't really fix the problem IMO. Not happy with the bulbs, good thing the fogs are still going strong.


Well this sucks! I just ordered mine last week:banghead: looks like I'll be living with the bulb out light from my LEDs. It's starting to grow on me anyways


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

In between sanding and painting found 5 min to put emblem in
Before









After

















Very happy


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> In between sanding and painting found 5 min to put emblem in
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


nice match, looks good :thumbup:

what did you use?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> nice match, looks good :thumbup:
> 
> what did you use?


Thanks bro! Used bodyshop


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Emblem looks good steroid, it matches perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> In between sanding and painting found 5 min to put emblem in
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks boiz!

P.s. AZ, stop calling me names ))


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Cleaned the filter in my carbonio. Pretty dirty after 20k.... 
I'll probably do this annually vs the 40-50k that's recommended. 
Dirty








Close up








Cleaned








Oiled










Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What a difference! That's alot of dirt for just 20k though!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No when I went and ran stock I didn't mess with tire pressure or anything, just an eighth tank of gas for meds weight....next time I go ill play with that but I do agree these things would be pretty sweet if they came Awd....BUT then u wouldn't be trapping as high cuz of the drive train loss and that's one thing I like about them is they trap decent mph


 Just have to mod the crap out of it.......stage III should do it , or that kO4 snail....so... the kO4 spose to do bout 345hp on a stock cc.....wonder how that would be affected with my CAI , intake and downpipe w/ hi flow cat and stage II flash ? would haf to push up the numbers......the 2.0 with awd does exist, I read, over the water...


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No when I went and ran stock I didn't mess with tire pressure or anything, just an eighth tank of gas for meds weight....next time I go ill play with that but I do agree these things would be pretty sweet if they came Awd....BUT then u wouldn't be trapping as high cuz of the drive train loss and that's one thing I like about them is they trap decent mph


 Just have to mod the crap out of it.......stage III should do it , or that kO4 snail....so... the kO4 spose to do bout 345hp on a stock cc.....wonder how that would be affected with my CAI , intake and downpipe w/ hi flow cat and stage II flash ? would haf to push up the numbers......the 2.0 with awd does exist, I read, over the water...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Just have to mod the crap out of it.......stage III should do it , or that kO4 snail....so... the kO4 spose to do bout 345hp on a stock cc.....wonder how that would be affected with my CAI , intake and downpipe w/ hi flow cat and stage II flash ? would haf to push up the numbers......the 2.0 with awd does exist, I read, over the water...


I think with all the bolt ons a 2.0 tsi k04 will push about 360-370


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Christmas Gift!


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

looks Grrrreeat

any idea where it was purchased?


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

vwcc1 said:


> looks Grrrreeat
> 
> any idea where it was purchased?


I can find out!


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks sharp!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Just have to mod the crap out of it.......stage III should do it , or that kO4 snail....so... the kO4 spose to do bout 345hp on a stock cc.....wonder how that would be affected with my CAI , intake and downpipe w/ hi flow cat and stage II flash ? would haf to push up the numbers......the 2.0 with awd does exist, I read, over the water...


ppl get about 315 whp tops with k04 and thats with a lot of mods. check out this forum

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5536326-Official-K04-Club&highlight=k04


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

ciki said:


> ppl get about 315 whp tops with k04 and thats with a lot of mods. check out this forum
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5536326-Official-K04-Club&highlight=k04


 interesting thanks...


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

new to the forums, not to CC 

today i'm thinking of a way to have DRL with fog light setup.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

batkeeper said:


> Just have to mod the crap out of it.......stage III should do it , or that kO4 snail....so... the kO4 spose to do bout 345hp on a stock cc.....wonder how that would be affected with my CAI , intake and downpipe w/ hi flow cat and stage II flash ? would haf to push up the numbers......the 2.0 with awd does exist, I read, over the water...





ciki said:


> ppl get about 315 whp tops with k04 and thats with a lot of mods. check out this forum
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5536326-Official-K04-Club&highlight=k04


That's about right because most companies give crank or engine horsepower numbers not wheel horsepower (whp).... 

You lose about 15% once the power hits the wheels on a front wheel drive car. So if you do the the math right it comes around 310-315whp


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I can find out!


eBay thespoilerstore.com where I got mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> eBay thespoilerstore.com where I got mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is alot wider than the stock size...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Taking the CC out for its first official drive in the snow, there's well over 5 inches!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok....... I need snow tires!!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Heading out early tomorrow to APR to pick up my CC.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I can find out!


Please dooeace:

P.s sprayed my grill black.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Put on my Bentley wheels. 

























Going to sport them up to northern Cali for the new year. As much as I don't want to sell them I just don't have the room for them, and they are my third set of wheels. Going to have the BLQs on by the new year, and hopefully sold these by then


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got a few parts to install tomorrow...minus the 42DD DP


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks like some fun u got there....hurry and get the DP installed though, they're great


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That looks like some fun u got there....hurry and get the DP installed though, they're great


Thanks, it was an Afghanistan gift to myself. I'll install the DP while the ecu is out for the stage 2 uni tune.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks, it was an Afghanistan gift to myself. I'll install the DP while the ecu is out for the stage 2 uni tune.



Sweet man, Thx for ur services :beer: hey where'd u get the boost gauge holder at?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Winter Wonderland*



KOWCC said:


> Ok....... I need snow tires!!


 I feel your snow........Let's be careful out there.............wonder how helpful good snows would be?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well the only snows I've ever owned were Dunlops on my RX-8, and in all honesty, the car performed phenomenal...mind u, it was a rear wheel drive car as well.... Those are about a grand for all 4.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried either of these interior setups for lighting?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> I feel your snow........Let's be careful out there.............wonder how helpful good snows would be?


Snow tires on any car are major improvement in foul weather. I always recommend them if you can afford them. I've had Nokian WRs (not true snows), Dunlop Winter Sport M3s, and Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3s.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet man, Thx for ur services :beer: hey where'd u get the boost gauge holder at?


My pleasure. Got it from ECS. It requires double sided tape to affix it to the column. My plans are to make a mold of it and make one out of carbon fiber, to see if I like the CF contrast with my interior.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picking up the CC at APR.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Taking the CC out for its first official drive in the snow, there's well over 5 inches!


Mine did fine last night and this morning on the stock Contis. :wave:

Driver error?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*V3 Tritons Installed From V-LEDS*


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I also got these


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Mine did fine last night and this morning on the stock Contis. :wave:
> 
> Driver error?


No, not driver error, I believe yours handles much better than my 235/35 on 19 sags.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I also got these


Where'd you buy the CC


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I also got these


Where did you find the mini CC?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> Where'd you buy the CC


 My service guy at the dealership gave it to me as a gift, I also have a white one.
They had them in a display case in there show room for around $10


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

Christmas gift for the cc


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Any wire splicing or anything to install those? Do they throw any codes? You're using them as your DRLs, right?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Any wire splicing or anything to install those? Do they throw any codes? You're using them as your DRLs, right?


What kelvin rating are they? They don't seem very white......bad picture lighting maybe?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB, have you switched any front bulbs to LEDs yet? Are you running a euro switch?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

325 miles later:

































The CC is in NorCal, and the Bentley wheels rode a little better than I thought they would.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> FastB, have you switched any front bulbs to LEDs yet? Are you running a euro switch?


no and no


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> 325 miles later:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice garage!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Nice garage!!


Thanks! I'll let my uncle know you like it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> 325 miles later:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bulbs bro.. X-mas tree style! I got the same ones!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 for the Uncle ...lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Nice bulbs bro.. X-mas tree style! I got the same ones!


Thanks dude! I love those bulbs



KOWCC said:


> +1 for the Uncle ...lol


+2 for the uncle! That box of VMR wheels is for his RS6


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

1. Replaced all window switches + side mirror switch for chrome ones. ( I only paid $50 for them but if i had to pay more i dont think it would be worth it, just my opinion  )

2. Replaced side mirror puddle bulbs for LED's

3. Installed extra OEM trunk hook


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

I got my cc flashed today at ngp with the stage 1 apr. Very happy with the outcome


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my tracking info for my brake pads coming. Also got my CC back after having the tranny replaced. New one is butter smooth even with the same mechatronics unit


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tranny!!!!!! Why?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Tranny!!!!!! Why?


Leaking from the casing, had to be replaced. Very happy though buddy on here did it in about 7 hours. Dropped it off last night, to my knowledge wasnt' touched till this morning and done around 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Leaking from the casing, had to be replaced. Very happy though buddy on here did it in about 7 hours. Dropped it off last night, to my knowledge wasnt' touched till this morning and done around 2


Buddy? Out of warranty?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Buddy? Out of warranty?


Nah local guy at the dealership. The only one I let touch my car pretty much. Not out of warranty power train covered it.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Dropped my car off for service, throwout bearing, flywheel, passenger airbag, and cylinder miss-fire. Thank god it's all covered by warranty. Got a tiguan as a loaner for the weekend lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Nah local guy at the dealership. The only one I let touch my car pretty much. Not out of warranty power train covered it.


LOL!! There's also only 1 specific guy at 1 dealer allowed to touch my ride.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Opened the box frst time after got it frm the shop (3weeks later) 

What u guys thnk?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice paintwork!!


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Opened the box frst time after got it frm the shop (3weeks later)
> 
> What u guys thnk?!


Very nice but why hasn't it been installed yet


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Very nice but why hasn't it been installed yet


lol bro, no time and need find warm garage  Hope next weekend, man!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Your welcome to come use my garage, I'm in streamwood .....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Your welcome to come use my garage, I'm in streamwood .....


oh thanks bro.. its heated thou? car needs be worm before the instal..

Shot me a msge with your name and phone bro...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Heated 3 car garage.........pm me if ur interested. Happy to help.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Heated 3 car garage.........pm me if ur interested. Happy to help.



this is what the forums is all about...i love to see others helping
members out..
happy new year to all..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> this is what the forums is all about...i love to see others helping
> members out..
> happy new year to all..



Amen to that!!!!....every car I've owned I've joined a forum for it and have always helped or received help from fellow members :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing like a little Vortex Bromance!! LOL.

Na, really, this is what it's all about. That's why we are all here, to spread the passion and knowledge....wishing u all a great New Year..full of success, happiness, K04s, tunes, and DP's


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Heated 3 car garage.........pm me if ur interested. Happy to help.


We should try to fit 3 CCs in that garage and take some pix


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> We should try to fit 3 CCs in that garage and take some pix


U reminded me of a pic I had taken at my garage...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's not 3 CCs, but how about a CC, RS6, and Rogue


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

FastB7S4 said:


> Any wire splicing or anything to install those? Do they throw any codes? You're using them as your DRLs, right?


 nope no splicing just plug and play works error free yes i am using them for drl's with 
7440 7443 1156 1157 3156 3157


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

is 2009 and 2010 euro switch the same?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> It's not 3 CCs, but how about a CC, RS6, and Rogue


Sexy!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jacswan said:


> is 2009 and 2010 euro switch the same?


To my knowledge yes, 2009-2012....as well as the 2013


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> nope no splicing just plug and play works error free yes i am using them for drl's with
> 7440 7443 1156 1157 3156 3157


Hmmm...did you get the 5 or 6K? Can you post more pics? I'd like to see some more before spending $100 on some bulbs. Thx


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> U reminded me of a pic I had taken at my garage...


We should do a contest "how many CCs. You can fit in a garage"


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> To my knowledge yes, 2009-2012....as well as the 2013


Cool, thanks man


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Took the family on a day trip up north to flagstaff to take the kids to the snow for the first time, I snapped a couple quick pics as it was cold as S#[email protected] and we were busy playing and what not, please excuse the car it was filthy from the long drive

Drive up there
























NAU in the backround there


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's some nice scenery in pic 1...hell of alot more interesting than FLAT Michigan.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's some nice scenery in pic 1...hell of alot more interesting than FLAT Michigan.



Yea Thx, it was totally worth the 3 hour drive and my son loved the snow


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sitting in my garage with no interior


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Took the family on a day trip up north to flagstaff to take the kids to the snow for the first time, I snapped a couple quick pics as it was cold as S#[email protected] and we were busy playing and what not, please excuse the car it was filthy from the long drive
> 
> Drive up there
> 
> ...


Pretty sexy front end! I love the look of the grill!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

trk09 said:


> Sitting in my garage with no interior


That's pornography man! What are you planning to do? :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty sexy front end! I love the look of the grill!



Thank you sir here's another one front the snow of the front end


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hmmm...did you get the 5 or 6K? Can you post more pics? I'd like to see some more before spending $100 on some bulbs. Thx


 I got to 6k one they match my 6k LED Fogs and 6k Headlights, I need to find the charger for the camera so i can take better pics for you.


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's pornography man! What are you planning to do? :thumbup:


swapping the interior from leatherette to leather


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Fitted my carbon boot spoiler and carbon lower section of rear bumper to replace black plastic oem part. Will get some pics when it stops raining.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

trk09 said:


> swapping the interior from leatherette to leather


Oohhh nice!! Please post pics when you are finished

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my carbon boot spoiler and carbon lower section of rear bumper to replace black plastic oem part. Will get some pics when it stops raining.


Didn't know they made a CF lower rear diffuser!!! I painted mine body color


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Didn't know they made a CF lower rear diffuser!!! I painted mine body color


 I ordered some spray to paint out my rear diffuser also. Do you have any pic's of your rear end you could post? ( the car )


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> I ordered some spray to paint out my rear diffuser also. Do you have any pic's of your rear end you could post? ( the car )


Do you have any pic's of your rear end you could post? ( the | car )

LOL, Too funny!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Do you have any pic's of your rear end you could post? ( the | car )
> 
> LOL, Too funny!


Thanks......Do you like your exhaust?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Fog DRL









eace:


----------



## qdogg (Nov 17, 2012)

Did my 3-step wax inside garage while it was snowing outside.
3m Imperial Hand glaze
P21S Body Shampoo
One Grand Blitz Carnuba Wax
Hopefully get some new shoes in the Spring
iphone pics


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Thanks......Do you like your exhaust?


Love my exhaust. It sounds very nice. Pretty quite when just driving normal and just right when I'm getting on it 

Here's a sound clip:

http://youtu.be/EWl0qphBBXc


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Love my exhaust. It sounds very nice. Pretty quite when just driving normal and just right when I'm getting on it
> 
> Here's a sound clip:
> 
> http://youtu.be/EWl0qphBBXc


Tanks 9r's man. weighing between a dsg reflash and a cat back. Both about 1k installed.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Opened the box frst time after got it frm the shop (3weeks later)
> 
> What u guys thnk?!


Really nice 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> I ordered some spray to paint out my rear diffuser also. Do you have any pic's of your rear end you could post? ( the car )



Before and after:











More afters:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! If I didn't have a black cc I'd for sure do that


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> That looks awesome! If I didn't have a black cc I'd for sure do that


Thanks!! Ya know it really completes the Gold Coast kit...it was a fault on VW's side not to make a special piece for the lower rear.......This is my opinion completes the look and gives the car the "thickness" or "beefiness" it needs in the back. That plus the wing now looks much sportier.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Pic of my carbon rear diffuser before it was fitted.










Only pic I have at the moment.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Pic of my carbon rear diffuser before it was fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for one of those?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

llo07brasil said:


> How much for one of those?


Worked out in dollars around $300. I got it from Germany. It's a genuine diffuser carbon skinned so perfect fit and only 10 minutes to change out.

Close up pic I found on my iPad.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Worked out in dollars around $300. I got it from Germany. It's a genuine diffuser carbon skinned so perfect fit and only 10 minutes to change out.
> 
> Close up pic I found on my iPad.


Adding that to my to-do list for sure. What website did you get it from? And 300$ shipped?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

llo07brasil said:


> Adding that to my to-do list for sure. What website did you get it from? And 300$ shipped?


That price was shipped to the UK so will be more to you.

This is his eBay store but no more CC parts as yet.http://stores.ebay.co.uk/sportfabrikshopcomshop


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Fog DRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How'd you do that. I want the same.


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Oohhh nice!! Please post pics when you are finished
> 
> This is my signature....



here are some pics. sorry about the quality. iphone pics on the garage. 

















also new leather boot. old one was vinyl









old back seat









happy new year everyone:biggrinsanta:


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Playing with the rear view*



KOWCC said:


> Thanks!! Ya know it really completes the Gold Coast kit...it was a fault on VW's side not to make a special piece for the lower rear.......This is my opinion completes the look and gives the car the "thickness" or "beefiness" it needs in the back. That plus the wing now looks much sportier.


I really like it...should look good without the gold coast too. I'm thinking of getting the spoiler. Made my own side skirts.... should post a picture sometime....I used roof edge drip molding... like $ 3.57 for a 10" piece from home depot...comes in black , brown and white ,aluminum...a little trimming some black screws and bang ,they look surprisingly good. Can't beat the price and it neatly covers up that weird exposed unfinished seam under the sides. I used the black....Might also do a flexible lip spoiler...Did you paint your diffuser or have it done? Thanks.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice!! Look fwd to see pics of your custom job!!

I had it painted professionally...they sanded it down to result in a smooth surface then they went through their professional paint process.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

First official pic for 2013.... Was picking up sushi and parked in between two store fronts (unintentionally), one with red lights and one with white...this was the result..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Played w another set of LEDs.. Goin to post pictures in LED thread


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome shot Kareem! 

Why ur interior leds r on?!  forgot to close the doors....?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Awesome shot Kareem!
> 
> Why ur interior leds r on?!  forgot to close the doors....?


Thanks bro....LEDs on cause I didn't lock it yet


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed the car inside and out and boy did it need it....happy new years everyone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That profile pic is hot!! Those tails are great looking too...you are the only one with the tails totally smoked like that.....I'm pretty impressed how good those rims look in black.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Definitely not the only one with them smoked out. Looks good! 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My apologies mr. Austin....

LOOKING GREAT! those wheels are simply memorizing!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Washed the car inside and out and boy did it need it....happy new years everyone


Damn dude, Wasn't it a bit chilly to wash your car at 1:00 in the morning? If you have that kind of energy you can come over and wash mine if you want...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That profile pic is hot!! Those tails are great looking too...you are the only one with the tails totally smoked like that.....I'm pretty impressed how good those rims look in black.



Thx brother, I forgot how good it looked when its washed and now I can't stop staring at it LOL....and the wheels are ok they're just temporary....yea I knew there was another guy with them done all black




R0bL0gic said:


> Damn dude, Wasn't it a bit chilly to wash your car at 1:00 in the morning? If you have that kind of energy you can come over and wash mine if you want...


It wasn't 1am it was 7pm....and ya gotta make some sacrifices to have a clean car in the winter lol


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Definitely not the only one with them smoked out. Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many on here have smoke-tinted tails:



















TM


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Tinted tails on these cars look great....the shape of the taillights looks good when blacked out :heart:

TM, u should paint ur wheels the car would look even more amazing then :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's still the one thing I need to do. I just can't decide whether to buy the $400 r-line tails or paint my stocks. I don't want a wrap. There is a very well known guy here in Mi that does tails, but he needs them for a couple days......


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's still the one thing I need to do. I just can't decide whether to buy the $400 r-line tails or paint my stocks. I don't want a wrap. There is a very well known guy here in Mi that does tails, but he needs them for a couple days......



R-line tails are nice too....u can't go wrong either way


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Tinted tails on these cars look great....the shape of the taillights looks good when blacked out :heart:
> 
> TM, u should paint ur wheels the car would look even more amazing then :beer:



I'm waiting for the Spring to pull the trigger on some 19"ers......
I've narrowed the field to around a dozen!

Will DEFINITELY have some black on the 19's.
Probably BLACK and MACHINED...... I don't like ALL black wheels.

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> I'm waiting for the Spring to pull the trigger on some 19"ers......
> I've narrowed the field to around a dozen!
> 
> Will DEFINITELY have some black on the 19's.
> ...


I stopped with Black Machined RS6 wheels.. like AustinC has


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> I'm waiting for the Spring to pull the trigger on some 19"ers......
> I've narrowed the field to around a dozen!
> 
> Will DEFINITELY have some black on the 19's.
> ...



I know its hard to decide on a set of wheels when there's soo many kinds out there, I'm in the same boat LOL....but whatever u find I'm sure will look nice


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> How'd you do that. I want the same.


just run 2 wires, tab on the fog power wires, fuse both into one wire, then runs to the side fuse panel inside the vehicle (25A fuse on the lower left corner). The instruction of running wire is based on the ebay DRL installation thread.. Hope this helps.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Fog DRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Fog DRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

trk09 said:


> swapping the interior from leatherette to leather


That's pretty Cool! I do like the concept leatherette interiors appearance a lot!... But the leather texture it's a lot better! IMO


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

trk09 said:


> swapping the interior from leatherette to leather


That's pretty Cool! I do like the concept leatherette interiors appearance a lot!... But the leather texture it's a lot better! IMO


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

trk09 said:


> swapping the interior from leatherette to leather


That's pretty Cool! I do like the concept leatherette interiors appearance a lot!... But the leather texture it's a lot better! IMO


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

USP 4300k kit is on... Loving it...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dude get some sleep! 

Nice lights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Dude get some sleep!
> 
> Nice lights


Lolz about to go bro! Had guests!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Considering swapping out my stock 4300 to 5000


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Go for it! 5k looks sick!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> USP 4300k kit is on... Loving it...


Those look good but what about the fog lights to match?....good luck with those, my fog hids gave me a hard time so I got rid of them and went with the hoens.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My believe that fogs should be yellow in order to help visibility when needed(rain, fog..etc)! So thats what i run bro - Hoen Endurance


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Oh ok I see, cool beans....everyone has their own thing and personal taste....cars looking good and coming together :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man!


thanks. :thumbup: something fun to do :laugh:


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

*Mods bug kicking in*

Well I removed the Chrome surround from my front bumper a few days ago so it could be dropped of to the painter to be colour coded. Hope to have it back and fitted tomorrow Also I wrapped the VW grill badge and the two chrome grill lats with HPX protection film. I'm leaving the chrome circle for now to see how it looks. I'll either remove the wrap from the vw symbol, maybe the lats too or wrap the circle surrounding for a complete black out look..... 
I'll put up a pic tomorrow for the finished article 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ci5big718xvck2/IMAG0611.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/62odzzy52rfc2i7/IMAG0612.jpg

Next up, Lamin-x the headlight indicators, fog lights, and rear lights with light tint


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> just run 2 wires, tab on the fog power wires, fuse both into one wire, then runs to the side fuse panel inside the vehicle (25A fuse on the lower left corner). The instruction of running wire is based on the ebay DRL installation thread.. Hope this helps.


Ok. Thx.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

She got washed, waxed, and polished. Getting ready to head to the mountains to go skiing. Trying to make it easier to get the salt off when we get back.








Thought this was a cool shot.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Just picked up some new parts today :thumbup:


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

^^ that looks like the biggest vw logo ever... is that for a dinner plate!?  ... it just looks so big..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh ok I see, cool beans....everyone has their own thing and personal taste....cars looking good and coming together :thumbup:


Thanks bro... Lip goes on today.. hopefully!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks bro... Lip goes on today.. hopefully!



SWEET!!!....post pics ASAP


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Just picked up some new parts today :thumbup:



Sweet man.. thats one of my upcoming modes as well  waiting for my buddy to trade in his 2012 R-Line


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> SWEET!!!....post pics ASAP


:thumbup: fo shizle lol


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Noticed one of my turn signal had water in it. 
- removed it to dry in oven for an hour around 150F
- i'm not sure where leak is coming from but i resealed everything with clear silicone
- re-installed

good as new :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Noticed one of my turn signal had water in it.
> - removed it to dry in oven for an hour around 150F
> - i'm not sure where leak is coming from but i resealed everything with clear silicone
> - re-installed
> ...


is it euro one or totally clear one? 

glad oven helped!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> is it euro one or totally clear one?
> 
> glad oven helped!


It's totally clear one. Made in Taiwan ...... maybe thats why it had a leak . But i still prefer it over euro one.

Other-one is still good, but i would recommend for anybody who is installing these lights for the first time to apply thin coat of silicone on seals .... just as precaution


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i just found these two pictures on the net
Rubber-wrap.com their Facebook has more photos


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> It's totally clear one. Made in Taiwan ...... maybe thats why it had a leak . But i still prefer it over euro one.
> 
> Other-one is still good, but i would recommend for anybody who is installing these lights for the first time to apply thin coat of silicone on seals .... just as precaution


I have the same ones bro, no moisture so far.. gonna keep an eye on those.. so 150F for how long??>


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet man.. thats one of my upcoming modes as well  waiting for my buddy to trade in his 2012 R-Line


I get the vents, they have the aluminum surround, but what's up with the emblem? Is that a 13 model one with glossy black background instead of hollow like ours? If so then DAMN I want one too...lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> It's totally clear one. Made in Taiwan ...... maybe thats why it had a leak . But i still prefer it over euro one.
> 
> Other-one is still good, but i would recommend for anybody who is installing these lights for the first time to apply thin coat of silicone on seals .... just as precaution


I've had the all clear installed for about 2 months now with temps fluctuating between 60 to now about 15 degrees, rainstorms, snow, salt, all kinds of crap....no leaks yet! However I kept the euro turns on hand just in case something like this happens...thanks for the heads up ... And yes all clears look 1000 times better.

Maybe now i can bake my OEM HID headlights to crack them open and remove the orange side reflectors.....Naaaa!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I have the same ones bro, no moisture so far.. gonna keep an eye on those.. so 150F for how long??>


He said 1 hour...pay attention! LOL


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I get the vents, they have the aluminum surround, but what's up with the emblem? Is that a 13 model one with glossy black background instead of hollow like ours? If so then DAMN I want one too...lol


It looks like one with glossy background
Is it same part that goes into rear emblem with and with out camera?

And how about the rear vent and cover?
What is new about them?


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I have the same ones bro, no moisture so far.. gonna keep an eye on those.. so 150F for how long??>


I was just guessing. Could have been 50 minutes.

I kept checking every 15 minutes and i turned them once in while. 
You can keep oven even below 150 F. As long as you create dry air and light doesn't get extremely hot. I was able to handle light with bear hands


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wish me luck boiz n girlz


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Maybe now i can bake my OEM HID headlights to crack them open and remove the orange side reflectors.....Naaaa!


Just do it already!!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ciki said:


> i just found these two pictures on the net
> Rubber-wrap.com their Facebook has more photos


yeah thats jay's car
he was at waterfest/h20 pretty much all the shows

rubber-wrap.com :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

he's really good wit dip


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wish me luck boiz n girlz


Blue led in your trunk? Seems like alot of light, have you mounted another bulb harness?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

No bro. Just one... Xenon white but its the bluest bulb i got for some reason!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Done... Love the looks!

Thanks Peterek for help!!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Done... Love the looks!
> 
> Thanks Peterek for help!!!


No problem!

That was good "lip job" :d


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ur dirty!!!! Lmao!

Now u can go back to watching pornography!!!


----------



## joeddn (Jan 5, 2013)

Well we know that the turbo gauge has no soul, but what about the hose clamps? Won't somebody tell me about the hose clamps?!







:banghead:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Done... Love the looks!
> 
> Thanks Peterek for help!!!


Very sexy :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job! Very nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Double sided tape, no glue..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Double sided tape, no glue..


WHAT!!!! No glue!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> WHAT!!!! No glue!!


sits perfectly fine bro... Peterek used tape as well n have it on for like 7+ month bro.. no problems!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> sits perfectly fine bro... Peterek used tape as well n have it on for like 7+ month bro.. no problems!


Yeah i used tape because is more forgiving if something goes wrong and you have to redo the lip aligment or remove it, and no glue resedue


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Stero1D do you have stock sides or did you also get gold coast side skirts? I wonder what CC Sport looks with stock sides and gold coast lip. Id appreciate a pic if you got one with lip and stock skirts. Thanks


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

^

Stocks sides, GC lip = looks like crap
GC sides, no lip = looks good (although obviously not as good as complete kit)


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Can anybody tell me why this is happening to my carbon fiber pillars? Nothing was applied to them or splashed on them. When its wet it looks new but comes back as it dries. I had a little luck scraping it off with alcohol or windex. Always eventually comes back though. This is the second set its happened too. Anything I can apply to take it away?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ looks to me like clear coat is starting to fade. Cheap carbon. Wet sand with 800 and reclear it with quality clear.

Sent from outer most ring of my anus


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

^^ what he said


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

finally installed the boost gauge...


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ looks to me like clear coat is starting to fade. Cheap carbon. Wet sand with 800 and reclear it with quality clear.
> 
> Sent from outer most ring of my anus


I agree its a cheap carbon set i got off ebay. It has the clear flexible uv gel coat on it with the 3m backing. I can sand that? Otherwise I would really like a real carbon fiber replacement pillar. Does anyone know where I can get a set of those?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ all carbon has uv gel coat on it then normally cleared over that. Yes you can sand it. Just don't get into the carbon weave. Sand wet with 800 grit until whole piece has white haze. Then clean with wax and tar remover or Windex. Let dry then spray quality clear on it. Couple coats is best. They put one coat if any on cheap pieces to cut cost. Then it fades. Easy fix if you know how. Now you do.


Also don't know if they make real carbon pillars or not, but a shop can do a real covering of yours with carbon. Won't be cheap though.
Sent from outer most ring of my anus


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> finally installed the boost gauge...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.



Boost gauge looks awesome....the more I see them the more I want one....where die u get it and how much?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Boost gauge looks awesome....the more I see them the more I want one....where die u get it and how much?


From ECS Tuning. I can't find the link or I'd post it. My only complaint is the 2 sided tape I used, isn't sticky enough for the plastic...not the kit's fault.


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got no perf mods but I think I'll still install one...just looks soo cool.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> From ECS Tuning. I can't find the link or I'd post it. My only complaint is the 2 sided tape I used, isn't sticky enough for the plastic...not the kit's fault.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.



Ok cool Thx :beer:




KOWCC said:


> I've got no perf mods but I think I'll still install one...just looks soo cool.



I know right, they're like a must have for a boosted car


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's my only mod other than plasti dip and tinted blinkers...I have a bunch sitting waiting to be installed though.


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BLQs went on today. The car is dirty, so a wash tomorrow before I head back to SoCal.








19x8.5 Rotiform's BLQs with 235/35/19 Hankook Ventus V12 Evo's


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ok cool Thx :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rotate the guage though to be parallel with the other gauges..I know the mount is installed at an angle but I'm sure you can rotate the actual boost guage...also add a aluminum trim to match the other gauges. I've seen those for sale


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> I know right, they're like a must have for a boosted car


Not if you want to tell the dealer, "Hey look at me! See how much boost I'm running?" If you're out of warranty, though, then please carry on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well at stock tune it still boosts, so why not put a guage?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Should be an interesting drive home.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Carbonio stg I, Ko4 will be here on Tuesday, the masterpiece is complete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Carbonio stg I, Ko4 will be here on Tuesday, the masterpiece is complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowz


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not if you want to tell the dealer, "Hey look at me! See how much boost I'm running?" If you're out of warranty, though, then please carry on.


Gotta pay to play....I have 10,000 left on warranty but am stage 2 bolt ons and dropped on coils


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Well at stock tune it still boosts, so why not put a guage?


Didn't see that he said he was stock in the next post. I guess that's okay then, but then if you ever did get flash, there's no hiding it then. 



KOWCC said:


> Should be an interesting drive home.


Drive safe!



AZ_CC said:


> Gotta pay to play....I have 10,000 left on warranty but am stage 2 bolt ons and dropped on coils


I'm stage 2 as well with extended warranty to 7 yrs/70k but I'm sure as heck not gonna advertise that to the dealer. Fortunately, my friend is a tech at the dealer and I'm covered as long as he's working there.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Carbonio stg I, Ko4 will be here on Tuesday, the masterpiece is complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carbonio intake is awesome, I love mine....k04 is gonna be even better


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> I'm stage 2 as well with extended warranty to 7 yrs/70k but I'm sure as heck not gonna advertise that to the dealer. Fortunately, my friend is a tech at the dealer and I'm covered as long as he's working there.


Same here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Didn't see that he said he was stock in the next post. I guess that's okay then, but then if you ever did get flash, there's no hiding it then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, just got home...safely.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like I need to make me a friend who works at a dealer! VW USA and APR should create a joint venture where everything is offered at the dealer and warranty is not voided...would be a great money maker for VW cause we all would be modding. Personally I would be at S3+ tomorrow morning if that was an option......guess we gotta keep praying till that day comes.


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looks like I need to make me a friend who works at a dealer! VW USA and APR should create a joint venture where everything is offered at the dealer and warranty is not voided...would be a great money maker for VW cause we all would be modding. Personally I would be at S3+ tomorrow morning if that was an option......guess we gotta keep praying till that day comes.


Some do have that. A dealer not too far from my house does all APR flashes and sells APR products. As long as they do it, they will never give you a hard time about it and won't void your warranty for any reason.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard....that's probably where Stero1D goes. Is that Autobarn?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looks like I need to make me a friend who works at a dealer! VW USA and APR should create a joint venture where everything is offered at the dealer and warranty is not voided...would be a great money maker for VW cause we all would be modding. Personally I would be at S3+ tomorrow morning if that was an option......guess we gotta keep praying till that day comes.



Just gotta get out bro and go to some local meets and socialize with the crowd....Thx to the forum and meets/ word of mouth I found the right ppl to go to


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I've heard....that's probably where Stero1D goes. Is that Autobarn?


Bill Jacobs. According to Unitronic's website, Autobarn near me is a Unitronic vendor/tuner, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

New illuminated vents installed :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DasAuto1295 said:


> Some do have that. A dealer not too far from my house does all APR flashes and sells APR products. As long as they do it, they will never give you a hard time about it and won't void your warranty for any reason.


Yeah, some dealers are APR dealer/distributors. Cool thing was you could add the upgrades into the finance when you bought the car. The one near me that did no longer does because they were no longer making a profit from the APR stuff. Now that a lot of the cars require bench flashes instead of via the port, it took too much time so they stopped. With the port flash, the tech could start the process and go work on something else in the meantime.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Before the wash


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Before the wash


You wouldn't happen to be in Fox Valley would you?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Had my Hawk HPS pads put on today for the rear. What a true pain in the ass it looks like unless you have a scan tool. Now just gotta get some cash together and start working on the fronts.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> You wouldn't happen to be in Fox Valley would you?


No bro. Im in Buffalo grove now..used be in Harwood Heights.

There are few guyus w black CCs in Fox Valley/Algonqen Area! :beer:


----------



## eliezermarrero (Apr 10, 2012)

*anyone have an exhaust for sale*

looking for exhaust on a 2.0


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

eliezermarrero said:


> looking for exhaust on a 2.0


there is Borla! Check in Clasifieds


----------



## eliezermarrero (Apr 10, 2012)

havent received a reply to that yet.


----------



## eliezermarrero (Apr 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> there is Borla! Check in Clasifieds


havent received a reply to that yet


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

*el flamo ***** *

In the process of turning my car into the bat mobile 

Rims were body matched last week they are high gloss (needs a wash, the salt on the roads makes them look like they are painted flat or satin black but they actually even have the little glittery flecks as the original paint does!) loks amazing when washed and sunny out.

and tint was done about a month ago.

used night shades on the turn signals this morning...


Whats next? any realistic mods i should know about??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

markalfredo said:


> In the process of turning my car into the bat mobile
> 
> Rims were body matched last week they are high gloss (needs a wash, the salt on the roads makes them look like they are painted flat or satin black but they actually even have the little glittery flecks as the original paint does!) loks amazing when washed and sunny out.
> 
> ...


welcome, bro!! APR all the way


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> welcome, bro!! APR all the way



Thanks! What do you think of blow off valves?

I had an HKS one on my eclipse GSX back in high school and loved the little rattlesnake sound it would make after spooling up? Do they even make those for us?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

markalfredo said:


> Thanks! What do you think of blow off valves?
> 
> I had an HKS one on my eclipse GSX back in high school and loved the little rattlesnake sound it would make after spooling up? Do they even make those for us?


Personally i think you dnt need one for this car...I think there is divert valve spacer that works like BOV for our cars. I had BOV on my Stage 3+ WrX as well, but wldnt put on CC...


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

Apparently its not so great for the car and doesnt sound to great either...Guess ill have to leave my rice burner jap car days in the past and drive my adult car to my adult job and keep my car quiet....for now


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

very good decision:beer:

whr in chi-town u live?


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

in the process of moving from Logan Square to Portage Park...yourself?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

markalfredo said:


> in the process of moving from Logan Square to Portage Park...yourself?


was in Harwood Heights, Moved to Buffalo Grove week ago!


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> was in Harwood Heights, Moved to Buffalo Grove week ago!


I worked in BG for a long time...

hopefully one day our CCs will cross paths


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

We r planning on some CC party as soon as gets warm...


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

awesome keep me posted.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> We r planning on some CC party as soon as gets warm...


Wednesday gonna be warm - lets party


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> Wednesday gonna be warm - lets party


U ment party around my LIP?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> U ment party around my LIP?


Yeah if u get me a JW black label


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Woke up to this :banghead: 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

finally changed the burned out ballast
35w 3k










tinted green at day










yellow at night


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> Yeah if u get me a JW black label


:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Woke up to this :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


that sucks! hope u got warranty bro!!

I honestly cant wait for mine to break, while i got warranty.... i can see where its going to crack, but it still hasnt cracked.... 
Might have to use manual labor lol


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Warranty or not, it is a manufacturers defect and they will replace it with the steel unit in most cases. My CC came stock with the steel unit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Warranty or not, it is a manufacturers defect and they will replace it with the steel unit in most cases. My CC came stock with the steel unit.


Im not sure about that.... Guys at dealership told me it has to be under warranty... 

but maybe you are right!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Warranty or not, it is a manufacturers defect and they will replace it with the steel unit in most cases. My CC came stock with the steel unit.


How did yours come with steal from factory?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

By the way, mine has a sunroof and just between the sunroof glass and the windshield there's also a plastic trim. The dealer warned me that I that trim cracks, the WHOLE sunroof needs to be swapped (its all 1 piece) what a crappy design. I don't know what more ridiculous, the fact that its plastic or the fact that the whole roof needs to be swapped! I'll be in my garage with a hammer at 35,950 miles if nature doesn't take care of it


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, if the one at the sunroof cracks, it all has to come out. Mine has always been steel on the rear one. The crack is a known defect that most dealers will replace with no hassle.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Yes, if the one at the sunroof cracks, it all has to come out. Mine has always been steel on the rear one. The crack is a known defect that most dealers will replace with no hassle.


Even out of warranty? The dealers here said they will try their best if out of warranty...darn the more I find out about issues the more I notice that MI dealers suck!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, if it is replaced with the metal one when it is replaced the first time, then it will not have to be replaced later on. The dealers I go to in NC & SC are usually good to work with.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Just purchased an '09 sport package with the 6MT. Only has 18k miles on it. Got it for a little over $18K


----------



## markalfredo (Jan 7, 2013)

DasCC said:


> Woke up to this :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice



If that is the piece that connects your rear window to the trunk lid mine was the same way. had it replaced and repainted 2 weeks ago...not very expensive at all...If your in Chicago I can give you a great place to go


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dropped her off at the dealership today to get the last free service done. While she's there they are going to look at the passenger side headlight because there is condensation inside it, and hopefully fix the MDI. It keeps skipping songs, and it just stops working all together after about 15 minutes of playing. While I was at the service counter every employee and customer that walked by asked about my car. After going over every mod/detail of my car with 7 people, I can say that I can't talk about my car enough.:laugh: 6 people loved my car, and 1 guy had to try and point out why his stock base GTI was better.:screwy: I look at him with a sad face and say "but mine has LEDs":laugh: he smiles and walks away. I :heart: haters


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

Brought my CC home


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> that sucks! hope u got warranty bro!!
> 
> I honestly cant wait for mine to break, while i got warranty.... i can see where its going to crack, but it still hasnt cracked....
> Might have to use manual labor lol


Still under warranty.....14 months old



Rheinland Technik said:


> Warranty or not, it is a manufacturers defect and they will replace it with the steel unit in most cases. My CC came stock with the steel unit.


Lucky. I was hoping my '12 came with the steel unit. 




KOWCC said:


> By the way, mine has a sunroof and just between the sunroof glass and the windshield there's also a plastic trim. The dealer warned me that I that trim cracks, the WHOLE sunroof needs to be swapped (its all 1 piece) what a crappy design. I don't know what more ridiculous, the fact that its plastic or the fact that the whole roof needs to be swapped! I'll be in my garage with a hammer at 35,950 miles if nature doesn't take care of it


I would do the same :thumbup:



markalfredo said:


> If that is the piece that connects your rear window to the trunk lid mine was the same way. had it replaced and repainted 2 weeks ago...not very expensive at all...If your in Chicago I can give you a great place to go


 :thumbup: thanks for the offer I'm on the west coast so that wouldn't work lol. Still under warranty only part that sucks is there has been massive turnover at the dealer. I was on a first name basis with the service advisor and manager and they are both gone. 

Does anybody have the revised part number for the new piece that is made of metal?

Apparently this plastic flexes quite a bit depending on weather. Had that nice crack showing at about 40 degrees this morning. By lunchtime after sitting in the warm sun it looked like this.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Some addtional pics of last days installations 

*3AA vents for backseats*











*ACC-VW-Sign (closed) for grille*











*Second bag hook in trunk*


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DasCC said:


> Woke up to this :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


Send an email to VW asking to be replaced. They replaced mine out of warranty.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Some addtional pics of last days installations
> 
> *3AA vents for backseats*
> 
> ...


Nice work. What changed on your rear vent?

Can u please share where u got the front emblem from?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Nice work. What changed on your rear vent?
> 
> Can u please share where u got the front emblem from?


*Left: Old 3C rear vent
Right: New 3AA rear vent*

Now the design matches with the illuminated vents in the front :thumbup:










I ordered the VW sign at my local VW dealer.
Part numbers are: 
3C0 853 601 A JZA VW Sign 
3C0 853 347 A RYP Adaptor for VW sign


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's pretty Cool! I do like the concept leatherette interiors appearance a lot!... But the leather texture it's a lot better! IMO


huge difference, the car smells better too  easier to clean. But the damn things are cold in the morning!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> *Left: Old 3C rear vent
> Right: New 3AA rear vent*
> 
> Now the design matches with the illuminated vents in the front :thumbup:
> ...


Thank you for sharing buddy! So does the rear vent also light up now???

I gotta see what I have for my rear vents. My fronts came with the lights stock....


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Thank you for sharing buddy! So does the rear vent also light up now???


No, unfortunately not  They just have the same design but they are not illuminated. I tried to combine the illuminated wheel of a front vent with the chassis of the rear vent but that doesn't work. The construction is different


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> No, unfortunately not  I tried to combine the illuminated wheel of a front vent with the chassis of the rear vent but that doesn't work. The construction is different


Wow, you are into some serious details!! . Great work! Nothing funner than working on the car! Of course after spending time with the kids.

So the new emblem needs a new bracket as well. I know the emblem comes out with a twist and pull, but I have to remove the stock bracket? How?

That emblem is glossy like the 2013 models?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, you are into some serious details!! . Great work! Nothing funner than working on the car! Of course after spending time with the kids.
> 
> So the new emblem needs a new bracket as well. I know the emblem comes out with a twist and pull, but I have to remove the stock bracket? How?
> 
> That emblem is glossy like the 2013 models?


Yes it's glossy 

There ist no "stock bracket". The new glossy sign is a bit smaller so you need the adaptor. The stock sign ist directly fitted to the grille. You just have to twist and pull the old and then click the new one including adaptor in :thumbup: Last about 2 minutes


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks. I'll call my dealer to price these parts out. I wouldn't mind a smaller front grill!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Can we see some more pics of the front emblem....parts are about $100...I want to see if its really worth it. bud was selling the set for $47 but i think the part numbers changed and thy are back to $100...thanks


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx peak!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

PN# for the vw sign?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> PN# for the vw sign?


previous page, last post 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...to-your-CC&p=80305741&viewfull=1#post80305741


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

wow I missed that. I will check with the local dealer and see if they can get it for me.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

I finally finished mirror project
Autodimming on driver's side
Auto folding when locking
And unfolding after starting the car
If you fold them manually with switch before exiting the car
They will remain folded until switching back to normal position using the switch


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Had my hood release handle retensioned and oiled so I could get the hood to open again. Not a fun $47 to spend, but necessary.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

akipal said:


> I finally finished mirror project
> Autodimming on driver's side
> Auto folding when locking
> And unfolding after starting the car
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

akipal said:


> I finally finished mirror project
> Autodimming on driver's side
> Auto folding when locking
> And unfolding after starting the car
> ...


Very nice :thumbup: More details please  Is it a kit you have installed or is it a DIY thing?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Very nice :thumbup: More details please  Is it a kit you have installed or is it a DIY thing?


it was module kit i purchased from Korea
it is pretty plug and play except 1 wire i had to run across the door into the cabin
you would need to connect to power, ground, and lock safe signal which are all in door module
but acc or ignition you can not find inside of any door
so you have to run a wire through door panel then rubber tube then connect to fuse box or cigarette jack
is was pretty PITA
there are few options you can play around
most factory look would be folding them when locking with remote
then unfolding after starting the car (not when unlocking)

if they are set to be unfolded when unlocking, they will be folded back again if any door is not opened for a period

they is also option about KESSY but since it is not an option we get on our CC


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

No DIY? Also where exactly did you purchase this from


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> *Left: Old 3C rear vent
> Right: New 3AA rear vent*
> 
> Now the design matches with the illuminated vents in the front :thumbup:
> ...


What's the part number for the rear vent?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> No DIY? Also where exactly did you purchase this from


there is DIY in pdf i download from internet
i purchased it from a shop in Korea
unfortunately, they don't take order online and they don't take credit card over the phone as a payment

i wired money to their bank account then send text message and emailed with information such as sender's name and shipping address

then they send you tracking information after shipping

they have many cool thing like powered trunk, DSP audio upgrade, auto folding mirror module, etc...

http://blog.naver.com/onepump?Redirect=Log&logNo=100175481125&from=section

this is their shop's blog...
in the link you see image of module installed in the door


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

akipal said:


> there is DIY in pdf i download from internet
> i purchased it from a shop in Korea
> unfortunately, they don't take order online and they don't take credit card over the phone as a payment
> 
> ...


Thats cool block...thanks... How do you communicate with them if you want to order something? English or google translate?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

mtomaska said:


> Thats cool block...thanks... How do you communicate with them if you want to order something? English or google translate?


i speak Korean


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

akipal said:


> i speak Korean


If i were you i would become their US dealer  ...

I am sure few people here would buy their goodies, including me :thumbup:


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

pEAkfrEAk said:


>


The downside of that new type badge is it's susceptible to corrosion during the winter. I had a Skoda with the same type of badge and finish and once it gets a couple of stone chips and winter arrives, salt etc it WILL corrode! That if you don't cover it with lamin-x film as I did after the second badge ;-)


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Is here!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Is here!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man i wish I had one of those waiting for me at home


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sexy....and heavy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> Sexy....and heavy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:
When's the install gonna happen?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

mtomaska said:


> If i were you i would become their US dealer  ...
> 
> I am sure few people here would buy their goodies, including me :thumbup:


I'd be interested in a few of them ...


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

A soon we got a couple days in the 70' looking forward to this install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

munnarg said:


> What's the part number for the rear vent?


3AA 819 203 9B9 Rear vent
3AA 864 376 1QB Frame (black)



jc dub said:


> The downside of that new type badge is it's susceptible to corrosion during the winter. I had a Skoda with the same type of badge and finish and once it gets a couple of stone chips and winter arrives, salt etc it WILL corrode! That if you don't cover it with lamin-x film as I did after the second badge ;-)


We will see  This year we had no winter. The temperatures are mostly around 10°C so there's no salt or something like that. So it shouldn't be a problem I guess. And I do the car wash minimum once a week


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Another package, another smile on my face


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Double Post :beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

You will love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> You will love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir... hope so, never had a car w sways!!!

I see u got some sexy turbo there... is it k04 or smth bigger?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

airmax1 said:


> Is here!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those boxes look like they have been to hell and back.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

akipal said:


> there is DIY in pdf i download from internet
> i purchased it from a shop in Korea
> unfortunately, they don't take order online and they don't take credit card over the phone as a payment
> 
> ...


ah ok, I know them. I found their power trunk video on youtube last week and wrote them an email regarding price and shipping costs to germany etc. But I got know answer yet


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Those boxes look like they have been to hell and back.


I was gonna make the same comment...they've seen better days...lol. What's in the box will make his CC soo fast "it" may go hell and back....assuming that's a KO4


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ko4, traction is already a problem at my stages of MOD. I can't think anything above that..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Ko4, traction is already a problem at my stages of MOD. I can't think anything above that..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only you can swap your drivetrain for the AWD. That with a ko4 would be heaven!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Not my cup of tea awd, but rwd will be lots of fun....just a FYI, the inside of the "boxes from hell" was pristine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Not my cup of tea awd, but rwd will be lots of fun....just a FYI, the inside of the "boxes from hell" was pristine. L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Not my cup of tea awd, but rwd will be lots of fun....just a FYI, the inside of the "boxes from hell" was pristine. L
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya man, just trying to resolve the traction issue....I'm with u though , rwd would be a thrill!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

mtomaska said:


> If i were you i would become their US dealer  ...


They have one up here in Washington: http://garage-99.com/ 

Same guy who runs the Achtuning Korea store. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> They have one up here in Washington: http://garage-99.com/
> 
> Same guy who runs the Achtuning Korea store. :thumbup:


:thumbup: whole web is under construction... cant wait to see


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Not as impressive as a K04, but I had something outside my door when I got home today


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful night in chi-town


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Double


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Not as impressive as a K04, but I had something outside my door when I got home today


I got the same one today! When is the install party?!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man I'm soo hating on u guys with ur new sway bars and k04s LOL....I guess ill have to wait till next week when I get my BB exhaust and koni coils put on :beer:

Sway bar has been added to my list now though


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Backed into a Subaru Outback. Split my rear bumper cover, small dent/crease in my trunk. Crap.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Backed into a Subaru Outback. Split my rear bumper cover, small dent/crease in my trunk. Crap.


Definitely crap. Sorry about that!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> Backed into a Subaru Outback. Split my rear bumper cover, small dent/crease in my trunk. Crap.


Sounds like a perfect time to get a rearview camera mod done!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> A soon we got a couple days in the 70' looking forward to this install.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purchased my K04 thru local APR dealer (GMP performance - Charlotte NC). Same price as thru APR ($2500). But FREE install. Local performance shop did not advertise this (like some - Achtuning, AP tuning, NGP racing, HS tuning, Black Forest, etc.), but matched those that did. I like working on my car sometimes, but probably glad i passed on this one.

But i did the intercooler a couple of weeks ago, saved myself about $300.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Costume 3" Dual Exhaust with Porsche 996 exhaust tips, V-Maxx Coils, MRR HR2 19", 3M Scotchprint Flat Gloss Black Roof Wrap, Modshack Intake, rear lip spoiler. (soon)... R32 Calipers, Downpipe, Revo stage 2, carbon fiber side mirrows. 
Did this in the last 5 days.

Sorry about the picture quality, tooked them with my old ass phone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Exhaust tips look a little big and out of place,but that's just my opinion....the rest of the car looks great though and I bet it feels a lot better over stock :beer:


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally finished door warning lights installation. I have also replaced bulb's for led'd (regular 194's xenon white)

I like the result, LED's are brighter then in picture but not extremely bright which i like :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Finally finished door warning lights installation. I have also replaced bulb's for led'd (regular 194's xenon white)
> 
> I like the result, LED's are brighter then in picture but not extremely bright which i like :thumbup:


Can u pls post a DIY on that. Very very classy upgrade! Nice work


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Exhaust tips look a little big and out of place,but that's just my opinion....the rest of the car looks great though and I bet it feels a lot better over stock :beer:


 
Thanks, but the picture doesn't do justice, it actually looks great in person, I will be take better pictures soon. In regards of the feeling of the car its Night and Day! cant wait for the program from Revo, its gonna feel 1000 better


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

VDUB06 said:


> Costume 3" Dual Exhaust with Porsche 996 exhaust tips, V-Maxx Coils, MRR HR2 19", 3M Scotchprint Flat Gloss Black Roof Wrap, Modshack Intake, rear lip spoiler. (soon)... R32 Calipers, Downpipe, Revo stage 2, carbon fiber side mirrows.
> Did this in the last 5 days.
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality, tooked them with my old ass phone


Wow.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Wow.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

I washed my CC today


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Can u pls post a DIY on that. Very very classy upgrade! Nice work


I didn't make any pictures while doing installation, but i can write it out for you. Let me know


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Exhaust tips look a little big and out of place,but that's just my opinion....the rest of the car looks great though and I bet it feels a lot better over stock :beer:


here is another pic. still not the best picture, but better view of the tips.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I got the same one today! When is the install party?!


I'm taking a couple of days off and hope to get it installed tomorrow!



AZ_CC said:


> Man I'm soo hating on u guys with ur new sway bars and k04s LOL....I guess ill have to wait till next week when I get my BB exhaust and koni coils put on :beer:


I would like Koni's and a K04! My wife is going to have to get a second job :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

VDUB06 said:


> here is another pic. still not the best picture, but better view of the tips.



Yea they don't look too bad there....better then the ones someone posted a while ago about, I think they were off a passat or something and they were HUGE and looked totally outta place....you should post up a sound vid I'd like to hear how they are.





9r's_CC said:


> I would like Koni's and a K04! My wife is going to have to get a second job :thumbup:



Hahahahahahahahahahaha I know right, the mod list never ends and my wife hates it....I'm excited about the Konis, they ride soo nice and ill be able to go a little lower comfortably....how do u like ur BB exhaust? Im anxious to hear how mine sounds with the catless DP


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

VDUB06 said:


> here is another pic. still not the best picture, but better view of the tips.


You need to paint the rear diffuser to match. Another sporty touch would be getting the chrome door and rear bumper trim painted to match.

My $0.02. :thumbup:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha I know right, the mod list never ends and my wife hates it....I'm excited about the Konis, they ride soo nice and ill be able to go a little lower comfortably....how do u like ur BB exhaust? Im anxious to hear how mine sounds with the catless DP


I have to admit that I wasn't too sure the first time I heard it, but it grew on me quickly.

I love the BB exhaust. The catless downpipe does produce a bit more smell. IF I drive reasonable, it's not very loud at all, but when I get on it, she's a beast! It doesn't sound like those little rice burner drones either. It's got a nice rumble to it for a 4 banger.

Cruising down the interstate, it's a bit louder in the cabin. I like to jam and don't really notice it too much, but it is noticeably louder than stock for sure.

You probably saw my sound clip, but if not, here it is:

http://youtu.be/EWl0qphBBXc


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

VDUB06 said:


> Costume 3" Dual Exhaust with Porsche 996 exhaust tips, V-Maxx Coils, MRR HR2 19", 3M Scotchprint Flat Gloss Black Roof Wrap, Modshack Intake, rear lip spoiler. (soon)... R32 Calipers, Downpipe, Revo stage 2, carbon fiber side mirrows.
> Did this in the last 5 days.
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality, tooked them with my old ass phone


How did you dual the 2.0? I was getting ready to custom fab a dummy pipe and get a dual exit diffuser


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> You need to paint the rear diffuser to match. Another sporty touch would be getting the chrome door and rear bumper trim painted to match.
> 
> My $0.02. :thumbup:


Like this?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> I have to admit that I wasn't too sure the first time I heard it, but it grew on me quickly.
> 
> I love the BB exhaust. The catless downpipe does produce a bit more smell. IF I drive reasonable, it's not very loud at all, but when I get on it, she's a beast! It doesn't sound like those little rice burner drones either. It's got a nice rumble to it for a 4 banger.
> 
> ...



Yea I'm buying my friends off him and he's got a catted DP and it sounds great....I was just wondering if being catless changed the sound but it doesn't really sound like it....vid clip sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does this exhaust have a resonator or just a muffler?


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Like this?


Exactly what I was thinking of. :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Exactly what I was thinking of. :beer:


Isn't that a different diffuser than stock?


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Does this exhaust have a resonator or just a muffler?


It has one of each.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

washanobotit said:


> How did you dual the 2.0? I was getting ready to custom fab a dummy pipe and get a dual exit diffuser


no need for dummy pipe, go to your local muffler shop, they should be able to figure it out they should be able to cut the original diffuser too match the other side.
good luck!


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea they don't look too bad there....better then the ones someone posted a while ago about, I think they were off a passat or something and they were HUGE and looked totally outta place....you should post up a sound vid I'd like to hear how they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Exactly what I was thinking of. :beer:


Yeah it's one of my fav mods....gives the r-line kit the read diffuser it was missing


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Isn't that a different diffuser than stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


No it's stock, professional sand down to get rid of the granular finish, primed, painted and cleared.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a valence not a diffuser...if you want to get technical.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> It's a valence not a diffuser...if you want to get technical.


Agreed


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Much respect to the flat bottom R-line steering wheel.....but a flat bottom AND a flat top IN carbon fiber....this is a whole new ball game! (On eBay.de).......I'm salivating


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> It's a valence not a diffuser...if you want to get technical.


a n00b question: What's the difference though?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed 5K HIDs in my fogs and washed and vacuumed her to get the nasty salt and dried up snow off.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Much respect to the flat bottom R-line steering wheel.....but a flat bottom AND a flat top IN carbon fiber....this is a whole new ball game! (On eBay.de).......I'm salivating


Link and price?


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll have to find it again, just go to ebay.de and search for Passat CC. I believe the bid was ad 51 euros when I saw it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Met up w fellow vortex member for some coffee and car-talk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mediterranean food?


----------



## cobretti (Jun 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Mediterranean food?


Eastern European food...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Bulgarian food! Be specific.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Met up w fellow vortex member for some coffee and car-talk


Lol you crazy guy you... You've got more CC friends than anyone I know lol.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Lol you crazy guy you... You've got more CC friends than anyone I know lol.


One of the funniest "dry humor" jokes on this thread. Love it! 

Funny cause when I first read the message i thought I read "friends" as in multiple, then I saw only one other CC then double checked the message again...lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Bulgarian food! Be specific.


Same difference, and all good


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had to take the CC in to the dealer. Had to switch it out of Stage 1. Wow the car sucks in stock mode. Lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Lol you crazy guy you... You've got more CC friends than anyone I know lol.


around 8 IL based ones lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Had to take the CC in to the dealer. Had to switch it out of Stage 1. Wow the car sucks in stock mode. Lol.


Why would u switch, they can still tell you are moded.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Lol you crazy guy you... You've got more CC friends than anyone I know lol.


around 8 IL based ones lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Same difference, and all good


True!!!  Kareem knws whatzz aapppp


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got my undamaged CTS intake today, so I installed it in a dirty engine bay









A little disappointed in my bro in law, he was supposed to take care of my car while I was deployed.


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Bought my CC on Saturday already into the shop for the clutch. It is an 18k CPO CC clutch was acting up. They are telling me it was a bad spring so they are replacing the clutch and pressure plate... So they say. 

Get this its been there since Tuesday and they are telling me one more week because my warranty is not active yet. I told them to just fix it and then send in the RO once the warranty is active. I should not have to wait until my warranty is active for them to finish my car. They know everything is covered they are just dragging their feet. So I went over and raised hell and they said it should be ready by Tuesday night or Wednesday because it needs some PDR work done to it. 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> a n00b question: What's the difference though?


According to Wikipedia, "A diffuser, in an automotive context, is a shaped section of the car underbody which improves the car's aerodynamic properties by enhancing the transition between the high-velocity airflow underneath the car and the much slower freestream airflow of the ambient atmosphere." It's what you see on race cars and high end sports cars.

Here's an example:









A valence is just a trim piece that is cosmetic and doesn't serve any funtional purpose for aerodynamics. Some cars have faux diffusers that look like diffusers but aren't.

Faux Diffuser


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> According to Wikipedia, "A diffuser, in an automotive context, is a shaped section of the car underbody which improves the car's aerodynamic properties by enhancing the transition between the high-velocity airflow underneath the car and the much slower freestream airflow of the ambient atmosphere." It's what you see on race cars and high end sports cars.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> ...


Someone's got some free time....lol


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Met up w fellow vortex member for some coffee and car-talk


Let me know when you're doing that next... :sly:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Someone's got some free time....lol




Took just a minute


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Why would u switch, they can still tell you are moded.


No they can't if you lock them out. That's why they have the lockout feature.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Got my undamaged CTS intake today, so I installed it in a dirty engine bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Did he drive it while you were gone. Thanks for your service to our country.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> No they can't if you lock them out. That's why they have the lockout feature.


The function of the lockout feature is to prevent someone from putting your car, which you lock in stock mode, valet, etc. into tuned mode. It does not prevent the dealer from seeing your tune. If the dealer plugs a tuned car into the VW diagnostic system, it flags the car with the code TD1. When a car is flagged, the information is reported to VWoA, taking the discretion out of the dealer, even a mod friendly one's, hands. While this does not technically void your warranty, it removes a level of dealer discretion and places that discretion with a more removed entity, i.e., VWoA. 

There is no tune of which I am aware that is invisible. It may just be an issue of their looking at the file size and comparing it to stock tune or there may be another variable that is different. But a locked out fully loaded APR tuned ECU will get flagged when it is plugged in.

When I had to take my car in for some pretty serious work I really needed covered under warranty, I sent my ECM to my not so local tuner, had it flashed back to a completely stock VW tune for my car, and, then, took it to the dealer. I was able to get a copy of my diagnostic scan from the dealer and there is no TD1 code on it. Sent my ECU back to the tuner, had the tune reapplied, and was good to go. It was a hassle, but given the amount of work I had done under warranty, it was totally worth it.

A thread from last year on the subject

Also, from APR's website: 

Security Lockout:
Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

This is, of course, at the user level. I am reasonably sure that there is a post somewhere on here from Arin on the subject confirming the interpretation of this in conjunction with TD1 flagging. I will see if I can locate that post.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dcbc said:


> The function of the lockout feature is to prevent someone from putting your car, which you lock in stock mode, valet, etc. into tuned mode. It does not prevent the dealer from seeing your tune. If the dealer plugs a tuned car into the VW diagnostic system, it flags the car with the code TD1. When a car is flagged, the information is reported to VWoA, taking the discretion out of the dealer, even a mod friendly one's, hands. While this does not technically void your warranty, it removes a level of dealer discretion and places that discretion with a more removed entity, i.e., VWoA.
> 
> There is no tune of which I am aware that is invisible. It may just be an issue of their looking at the file size and comparing it to stock tune or there may be another variable that is different. But a locked out fully loaded APR tuned ECU will get flagged when it is plugged in.
> 
> ...


Ok. Gotcha. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the thread I was thinking about. While Arin does comment twice, he does not say that it's not invisible. But from my reading of the thread and other sources, and from talking to my tuner, none of the tunes are invisible to dealer diagnostic software.

Of course, if you are Stage 1 and have switching capabilities, when you take it in for service, it probably isn't a bad idea to switch to stock and lock out. Why advertise. 

But if you take it in for serious work and they haven't already scanned you and flagged you, probably a good idea to detune. I went as far to put the factory airbox back on. Putting it back together is easy enough when I get the car back.

Some more reading on the subject


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

> "What did you do today to your CC"


Bought more ****.... Opened more boxes that came today of ****..... installed some ****.

:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sway is in!!! Thanks To Kevin.
Its a MUST have mode!!! Huge Huge difference


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FINALLY ordered my aluminum rings for the front seat headrest buttons! 22 Euros..straight from Germany!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Didnt do anything o my cc, but had that dream last night thay my black cc was 4 door convertible!!! But you could only have the top down when the car was parked lol! 

Too bad it was only a dream


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That would look sick! Since its a 4 door coupe it would actually look proper! Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just Ordered - Luminated Vents, R-Line Grille Badge, R-Line Valve Caps, Alum Glove Box Handle, Calipers Decals.:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Easy there cowboy!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Show us a pic of the caliper decals


----------



## JettaKevin (Aug 5, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> FINALLY ordered my aluminum rings for the front seat headrest buttons! 22 Euros..straight from Germany!


Who did you order them From? thanks!!!


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Washed her to move from NJ to Louisiana. New coils settled too high, so I'll have to lower them again after winter.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

JettaKevin said:


> Who did you order them From? thanks!!!


German EBay, I emailed the seller, Dennis, his customer service is unlike any other!!! I don't speak German but he speaks fluent English. Gave him my info, what I wanted, he sent me an invoice on PayPal. I paid and got a tracking number immediately. All this within 24hours! I highly recommend him!!

Dennis
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: http://www.aluringe24.de


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

seapdx said:


> Washed her to move from NJ to Louisiana. New coils settled too high, so I'll have to lower them again after winter.


Beautiful, now post that pic on the coin car wash thread


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Installed new Hotchkis RSB, had my tires filled with nitrogen and finally got around to installing my new R-Line DSG Pedal kit with Dead Pedal.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Looks good. Did he drive it while you were gone. Thanks for your service to our country.


Thanks. Fitament is spot on. He kept the fluids circulating, not a lot of miles but it was parked outdoors so lot of dust and leaves were all over it.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

I'm sure this is nothing new to you guys, but I just had my HIDs installed on my CC!


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Replaced the mirror caps with Satin chrome caps that match the window trim and grill...

They are not stick on caps, they are full replacements.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dying to have those!!! I've been waiting for a set that "doesn't stick on". Please give us a link! Thanks!

Looks amazing


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

I got them from here... (they seem to be the only ones that sell it here in the USA... they are imported from Taiwan.)

http://www.zmaxautosport.com/fcogrdmesimi4.html

Install instructions... (please note that I didn't remove the mirror glass)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.348464685164001.92850.181488901861581&type=3


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow didn't remove the mirror....interesting cause I know the whole assembly inside out...and I immediately assumed mirror comes out. When I switched the bulbs they fell into the housing, that's how I learned about all the insides...thanks for the link man, really appreciate it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow expensive IMO!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Polished my exhaust tips.









^B4








After

And I was going to take the tips off to give them a really good polish, but ended up breaking the retaining nut off! 








I didnt realize that it was welded on... 
Ohh well.

This is my signature....


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

doslinux said:


> Replaced the mirror caps with Satin chrome caps that match the window trim and grill...
> 
> They are not stick on caps, they are full replacements.
> 
> ...


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

R line rear lights fitted.









Carbon rear spoiler fitted









Replaced my steering wheel with a 2012 item with white stitching to match the white stitching in my oem leather.









Also played with my rear badge a little.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

All very nice!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> R line rear lights fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you took the time to have that spoiler cleared before you threw it on. That's only a gel coating on there and it takes a beating with the elements fast.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just noticed the right hand drives have both the ignition and light switch on the same side!!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What did I do to MY CC today?

*OH I'LL TELL YOU WHAT I DID TO MY CC TODAY.... ALL WEEKEND IN FACT!!!!!*

*Saturday*

1. Decided I would try flashing some of my cars modules with the latest VW flashes....

2. Lost power during a 58% complete flash of the "16 - Steering Column Electronics Module"

3. Noticed all my steering functions were completely useless (including turn signals, wipers, etc.)

4. Swore profusely

5. Ran a million diagnostics only to find out that what happened was basically the same as someone cutting power during a Microsoft Windows Installation.....

6. Swore more profusely

7. Attempted to reflash the module..... EPIC FAIL

8. Attempted to disconnect battery for 5 minutes

9. Plugged Battery back in

10. Tried starting car... EPIC FAIL

11. Realized Immobilizer was now stuck on

12. *SWORE AGAIN*

*SUNDAY*

13. Ran more diagnostics

14. Realize that Immobilizer is stuck on because it can't communicate with "16 - Steering Column Electronics Module"

15. Kick a tire....

16. Try everything under the sun to get the immobilizer to turn off..... 

17. No such luck..... kick another tire

18. :facepalm:

19. 

20. 

21. Realize I have to completely replace "16 - Steering Column Electronics Module" because it is now a paperweight.

22.











Ordered a new one which will be here Tuesday.... Sigh....


----------



## vwccpdx (Dec 2, 2012)

*My CC*

....I had VWR sport springs installed on my CC...it looks awesome..and the ride is great!!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What did I do to MY CC today?
> 
> *OH I'LL TELL YOU WHAT I DID TO MY CC TODAY.... ALL WEEKEND IN FACT!!!!!*
> 
> ...


That sucks, hopefully new module will fix everything.
BTW why do you need to update your modules? Any benefits?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> That sucks, hopefully new module will fix everything.
> BTW why do you need to update your modules? Any benefits?


You don't have to... most people don't.... but it would be just like going to the dealer, and having them flash your modules. It's to fix bugs.

But I think i'll go by the "if it ain't broke... don't fix it" routine from now on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> You don't have to... most people don't.... but it would be just like going to the dealer, and having them flash your modules. It's to fix bugs.
> 
> But I think i'll go by the "if it ain't broke... don't fix it" routine from now on.


Good luck my friend.....I got heartburn just reading your post


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Good luck my friend.....I got heartburn just reading your post


It was the diagnostics and constant "can't read from module" crap that was the most heartache.

The problem with the VW tools, is that before you can write to any particular module to flash it, all the DTC codes must be wiped.

However..... in a case where one of the modules (in this case, the 16 address module) is a crucial part of the system, and the CANBUS system and several others can't communicate with it.... then the errors are never cleared.

So it's a never ending loop in the diagnostics tools which means there is *NO WAY TO REPROGRAM IT* it must be replaced in the event the module itself has no clue what it's supossed to be doing. 

I spent most of the weekend trying to figure out ways to "un-brick it" but there's just zero that can be done in that case. There is a SLIGHT chance, that a dealer can do what's called an SPW update using the same diagnostic tools and sending an "online request to a special VW database in germany" to pull down the original SPW..... but that poses several other problems:

1) It's highly unlikely that even that method would be successful
2) It would mean i'd have to get a tow to the dealer - $$
3) It would mean i'd have to have the dealer run their own damn diagnostics - $$$$$
4) It would mean the DEALER would want to replace the part at a premium - $$$$$
5) Their diagnosis would probably not be right the first time, and would want to replace other parts as well - $$$$$$$$$$$$

I'm just ballbark estimating right now.... but I bet that my $125 replacement fix would have ended up costing me $4000 - $5000 at the dealer..... just guestimating.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Learning from this mess, I have to agree with you on "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"

I'm having the itch to do something to my CC, non-performance ( under warranty still), but just don't know what!!!! I've done soo much in such little time that I've ran out of ideas. Currently just waiting on my aluminum rings for the headrests to arrive.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Learning from this mess, I have to agree with you on "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
> 
> I'm having the itch to do something to my CC, non-performance ( under warranty still), but just don't know what!!!! I've done soo much in such little time that I've ran out of ideas. Currently just waiting on my aluminum rings for the headrests to arrive.


I'm in the middle of a complete "Invidual" swap... which means a lot of work ahead of me yet. I'm just checking freight costs from germany, cause the stuff is heavy.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*where*



KOWCC said:


> Learning from this mess, I have to agree with you on "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
> 
> I'm having the itch to do something to my CC, non-performance ( under warranty still), but just don't know what!!!! I've done soo much in such little time that I've ran out of ideas. Currently just waiting on my aluminum rings for the headrests to arrive.


Where, where ,where ? where you get rings pleeease.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

German EBay, I emailed the seller, Dennis, his customer service is unlike any other!!! I don't speak German but he speaks fluent English. Gave him my info, what I wanted, he sent me an invoice on PayPal. I paid and got a tracking number immediately. All this within 24hours! I highly recommend him!!

Dennis
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: http://www.aluringe24.de


----------



## patrickzx636 (Feb 7, 2012)

I finally got off my lazy ass this weekend and got the coilovers on the car. Have to say I am loving it. I know the rear has to come up a little to make it even out which I will be doing today but im diggin it. only thing that sucks is I cant drive like a maniac now but its prolly for the best.

If anyone is interested the car has been lowered on Raceland Optimos for the MK5 Jetta and fit perfect!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Dealer's replacing the water pump under powertrain warranty after I took the CC in for a suspected coolant leak. Turns out I was right.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I follow VW on Instagram. I saw pics of the Touareg and Bettle Convertae R-Line. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

patrickzx636 said:


> I finally got off my lazy ass this weekend and got the coilovers on the car. Have to say I am loving it. I know the rear has to come up a little to make it even out which I will be doing today but im diggin it. only thing that sucks is I cant drive like a maniac now but its prolly for the best.
> 
> If anyone is interested the car has been lowered on Raceland Optimos for the MK5 Jetta and fit perfect!


Are those down all the way in the front? How does it ride like that on the Optimos?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Bsh torque mount insert and wow I love it!! I think a big difference.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Exactly what difference did u feel?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> German EBay, I emailed the seller, Dennis, his customer service is unlike any other!!! I don't speak German but he speaks fluent English. Gave him my info, what I wanted, he sent me an invoice on PayPal. I paid and got a tracking number immediately. All this within 24hours! I highly recommend him!!
> 
> Dennis
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> Internet: http://www.aluringe24.de


Danke schon . Das es gut.........Very good , Thank you


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

patrickzx636 said:


> I finally got off my lazy ass this weekend and got the coilovers on the car. Have to say I am loving it. I know the rear has to come up a little to make it even out which I will be doing today but im diggin it. only thing that sucks is I cant drive like a maniac now but its prolly for the best.
> 
> If anyone is interested the car has been lowered on Raceland Optimos for the MK5 Jetta and fit perfect!


Optimo's or Ultimos? And same question as above, are those all the way down in the front? Why can't you drive it like a maniac with coils on it?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Washed, waxed and went on a mini photo shoot


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stunning color and pics! Those rims were meant for your car!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stunning color and pics! Those rims were meant for your car!


Nice pics! I already have those rims..... they're not meant for my car though lol. I want some different ones.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol


----------



## patrickzx636 (Feb 7, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Are those down all the way in the front? How does it ride like that on the Optimos?


Well its not too bad ride quality. I am a little biased because i have never had a lowered car before but my buddy rode with me last night and said its pretty standard for something dropped and that it didnt feel bad at all. They are all the way down on both the front and the back.



Turb02 said:


> Optimo's or Ultimos? And same question as above, are those all the way down in the front? Why can't you drive it like a maniac with coils on it?


They are all the way down on both the front and back and it is Ultimos I am not thinkin straight today. I can't drive like a maniac because we don't have the greatest roads down here in the deep south so I have to take it easy. There is always a tank trap around the corner looking to take some parts off for free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If there is anything I'd really like to do on my car is wrap all the chrome with some kind of "long lasting" brushed aluminum looking wrap. In order to match the trim around the windows...any suggestions?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Where, where ,where ? where you get rings pleeease.


Post some car pics....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> If there is anything I'd really like to do on my car is wrap all the chrome with some kind of "long lasting" brushed aluminum looking wrap. In order to match the trim around the windows...any suggestions?


get them custom made


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Ordered a diesel geek ssk and a stage 1 torque mount insert

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stunning color and pics! Those rims were meant for your car!





usaf-lt-g said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks guys!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> get them custom made


Who do i look like "Money bags"....that's u! Lol


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Exactly what difference did u feel?


More vibrations in reverse and at idle when the brake pedal is not applied. But as other people say I feel like my foot is one with the tires. The pull under boost is also greater. Im also stage 1 revo right now but I definitely feel a stronger response for the car with this mount insert


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

chillybone said:


> More vibrations in reverse and at idle when the brake pedal is not applied. But as other people say I feel like my foot is one with the tires. The pull under boost is also greater. Im also stage 1 revo right now but I definitely feel a stronger response for the car with this mount insert


I have the torque mount insert also. Really keeps the wheel hop under control. Yes more vibration in reverse. But in warm weather it gets better.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

9r's_CC said:


> Washed, waxed and went on a mini photo shoot


Urano ftw!
Do you mind taking some vids of your exhaust ?
I have urano with bb exhaust as well , and considering of getting dp but wondering how much louder it will be.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> Urano ftw!
> Do you mind taking some vids of your exhaust ?
> I have urano with bb exhaust as well , and considering of getting dp but wondering how much louder it will be.
> Thanks in advance!


Here's a sound clip:

http://youtu.be/EWl0qphBBXc


----------



## mactogo (Jan 13, 2013)

*New Here & New to my CC - What I did*

So As I'm new here I thought I'd join in and share.

Recently purchased a 2011/12 midyear VW CC 2.0T DSG Highline in the Mocha Brown colour on black interior.

This are the mods that I did:

- Activation of the "rain closing windows" function
- Activated remote control close/open all windows from remote
- Chromed grilles for the fog lights
- Euro chromed headlights switch
- Chromed power seat control buttons (driver & passenger)
- LED lights - Trunk, door markers, side mirror splash lights, full interior lights
- RCD-510 system with satellite radio & Phone Button (upgraded from the Mute button version)

And more to come.

That said, I'd like to thank everyone here, I'm completely new to VW and I"m amazed at the support and advice everyone gives each other. I'm so happy to have made the change and look forward to your suggestions and feedback. What a great forum and great site!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mactogo said:


> That said, I'd like to thank everyone here, I'm completely new to VW and I"m amazed at the support and advice everyone gives each other. I'm so happy to have made the change and look forward to your suggestions and feedback. What a great forum and great site!


 Must be new if you think this site and everyone on here is great lol. No offense but there are many trolls here so just always have your flame suit ready just in case someone doesn't like what you do to your car. 

Welcome to the vw and forum family


Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Noticed some type of Berry or Bird Crap on my windshield, took her in for a rinse.

Last week, had them pop out a dent in the roof where something had landed on my car (small branch?) making a tiny dent without any paint damage. Thought they were going to have to partially remove the headliner, but they were able to get there via the light fixture! Looks good as new.

/love my dealer
//My SA got fed up with the porters taking their time while doing the rinses and dried the car himself :thumbup:
///Liberty Auto Plaza rocks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Found out 4th cylinder misfiring last night... On the way to stealership!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Found out 4th cylinder misfiring last night... On the way to stealership!


You can buy 4 for about 80 bucks at the stealership. I'd change all of them and the plugs. Keep the ones that haven't gone yet just in case you need them. I always keep one in my car in case I'm on the road and something happens 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Diesel geek ssk just came in. Tomorrow the BFI stage 1 tq mount insert should be here. Unfortunately I still don't have procession of my car. They are still replacing the clutch and pressure plate. 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You can buy 4 for about 80 bucks at the stealership. I'd change all of them and the plugs. Keep the ones that haven't gone yet just in case you need them. I always keep one in my car in case I'm on the road and something happens
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


So I'm assuming its a pretty simple job?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You can buy 4 for about 80 bucks at the stealership. I'd change all of them and the plugs. Keep the ones that haven't gone yet just in case you need them. I always keep one in my car in case I'm on the road and something happens
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


I have low miles n warranty on the car, im gonna let them do it...dnt feel like spending 80 bux

Edit: it was coil. They are fixing it now!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*techidge*



KOWCC said:


> Post some car pics....


Should do that..........Have to figure out how.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> So I'm assuming its a pretty simple job?


Very simple. It will only take 10-15 minutes with installing spark plugs as well. If it's just coilpack then just about 5-8minutes. You pull off the wiring, pull up on the the coilpack and then replace it with the new one by just pushing it in. 



Stero1D said:


> I have low miles n warranty on the car, im gonna let them do it...dnt feel like spending 80 bux


Sounds good. My car was over 36k so I had to do extended warranty. They only covered on coilpack. A week late cylinder 2 went so I went and bought plugs and coilpack and redid all of them. 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Very simple. It will only take 10-15 minutes with installing spark plugs as well. If it's just coilpack then just about 5-8minutes. You pull off the wiring, pull up on the the coilpack and then replace it with the new one by just pushing it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you buy plugs that don't need any type of adjustment to the head, and just pop them in?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Can you buy plugs that don't need any type of adjustment to the head, and just pop them in?


Yes right from your local stealership. I buy all oem equipment for items like that. They give a 1 year 10k mile warranty (whichever occurs first) on parts I believe. 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes right from your local stealership. I buy all oem equipment for items like that. They give a 1 year 10k mile warranty (whichever occurs first) on parts I believe.
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


Warranty holds, even if you install them?


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

It's in for service.

Fixing:
Automatic headlight/wiper sensor
Rear upper trunk trim
Wiper fluid squirter lol (forgetting the word, and I didn't even know that was a problem)
Cornering Light malfunction
Rear parcel shelf squeak (though me and the SA couldn't hear anything today)


Joyous


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Warranty holds, even if you install them?


The parts warranty does... Yes

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ordered R-Line tail Lights. Got em for $350 free shipping. Coming for dealership in Germany.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Ordered R-Line tail Lights. Got em for $350 free shipping. Coming for dealership in Germany.


Nice! That's my next thing...but I can't justify paying $350......I'm sure my stocks will sell though.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea. Mine started cracking around the edges. Where the lens meet the housing. Just ordered em. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to dealer because i have been experiencing squeaking noise when releasing clutch taking off from first gear.
Guess what..... i get to dealer and noise is gone :banghead: 
I drove it for 10 minutes with mechanic and absolutely no noise :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

I am convinced that it is through out bearings but if dealer doesn't hear noise i cant do nothing :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to everybody else's world lol.. That experience right there literally happens 100% of the time. It always acts behaved at the dealer, but when you bring it home...God help U. It's just like little kids!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mtomaska said:


> Went to dealer because i have been experiencing squeaking noise when releasing clutch taking off from first gear.
> Guess what..... i get to dealer and noise is gone :banghead:
> I drove it for 10 minutes with mechanic and absolutely no noise :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> I am convinced that it is through out bearings but if dealer doesn't hear noise i cant do nothing :banghead:





KOWCC said:


> Welcome to everybody else's world lol.. That experience right there literally happens 100% of the time. It always acts behaved at the dealer, but when you bring it home...God help U. It's just like little kids!


Has happened to me for ages. So what I do now is if I can take pictures of the issue I do that or if I can't I drive it over there the minute it us happening so they can hear it regardless of appointment or not. I then ask for tech that Is not busy and take him for a ride and drive it like I usually do. 

Good luck with everything 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Has happened to me for ages. So what I do now is if I can take pictures of the issue I do that or if I can't I drive it over there the minute it us happening so they can hear it regardless of appointment or not. I then ask for tech that Is not busy and take him for a ride and drive it like I usually do.
> 
> Good luck with everything
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


Good plan! I've done that b4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Going to go pick up my CC with a new clutch and pressure plate from the stealersjip

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Spent $180 on another key

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lost one? Or bought the CC used and only got 1 key?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Lost one? Or bought the CC used and only got 1 key?


Bought it used n only got one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well today I stopped by NEUSPEED so they can attempt to tune the CC, but no luck. They were able to download the info from my ECU, but they had issues on the upload side. They sent my ECU file to Germany, and hopefully I'll be the first 2012 (maybe the only) CC to be tuned by NEUSPEED sometime next week.

Also talked about the exhaust video, and was told that they are almost done with it "it should be out soon" is what I was told. I personally know that they have been extremely busy as of late with new product development, and manufacturing. I will say that they are all a great group of guys that I completely trust. 

All I can say is be patient with them guys. They are working on it, and many other great stuff for our cars.

Cheers!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

VDUB06 said:


> here is another pic. still not the best picture, but better view of the tips.


thats the instagram shot :laugh: i love the lower front grill
great job bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Footwells are in.. Front only as of now! More to go! 

Its hard to tell by the phone picture but color is very sexy and just perfect! 
Thanks to Chris for helping out!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx bro


----------



## mactogo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Removing Front cover?*

I know this sounds like a newbie question, but how did you remove the front cover in front of the RNS510.

I know there are 2 tabs on the bottom of that front cover, I just cant figure out where to apply the pressure to release them.

Would greatly appreciate the help!

If anyone can PM me with some pics or simple video I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mactogo (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't feel bad, this is a known issue, I'm getting mine replaced later today under warranty! Just go back to the dealer and have them order the part under warranty!



DasCC said:


> Woke up to this :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Footwells are in.. Front only as of now! More to go!
> 
> Its hard to tell by the phone picture but color is very sexy and just perfect!
> Thanks to Chris for helping out!


No prob. :thumbup:

We just need to solve the "white bulb" issue, and then run the rears. Another 4 hour job cause we get side tracked with other stuff :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mactogo said:


> Don't feel bad, this is a known issue, I'm getting mine replaced later today under warranty! Just go back to the dealer and have them order the part under warranty!


Mine goes in today to be replaced. VWoA is replacing it. I'm out of warranty.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good deal....it's a manufacturer defect, they should replace it out of warranty IMO.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

*Rear trim piece crack*

There is a thread on this issue also, they replace it with a metal piece at no cost. Its not a recall, but it is a well documented defective part and will be replaced whether its under warranty or not.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

CCUlater said:


> There is a thread on this issue also, they replace it with a metal piece at no cost. Its not a recall, but it is a well documented defective part and will be replaced whether its under warranty or not.


Yup. My dealership didn't want to replace it. So I had to get VWoA involved. Taking it in this afternoon. Keeping it overnight. It's raining and cold here. Gotta have it a room temp and dry. Lol.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Waiting at the dealer for them to finish fixing my mistake (bad ground out on an ABS wire in steering wheel..... and re-flash of the steering wheel controls due to bad flash).

The rest of the work, I'm proud to say, I fixed flawlessly.... I even was able to do the calibration of the new steering wheel module and steering wheel sensor (G85) myself. 

And, after explaining to the dealer what I did.... they're only charging me $100 to take care of the rest of it. That's not too shabby. I hate tracing bad pinouts.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Waiting at the dealer for them to finish fixing my mistake (bad ground out on an ABS wire in steering wheel..... and re-flash of the steering wheel controls due to bad flash).
> 
> The rest of the work, I'm proud to say, I fixed flawlessly.... I even was able to do the calibration of the new steering wheel module and steering wheel sensor (G85) myself.
> 
> And, after explaining to the dealer what I did.... they're only charging me $100 to take care of the rest of it. That's not too shabby. I hate tracing bad pinouts.


Glad its getting resolved and you can move on with the new mods :beer:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Glad its getting resolved and you can move on with the new mods :beer:


Well my fear came true. The dealership confirmed that I'm a pretty smart guy with this stuff thumbup: for ego boost  ), and that the exact procedures I went through to fix the car, were the exact same ones they went through.

The replacement part I ordered turned out to be faulty... which means I have to send that back and get ANOTHER one to finish the install. So I ordered a brand new one through my "source" and I'll just finish it up myself. In the meantime, i'll drive it with a couple of faults till I can fix and replace.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Well my fear came true. The dealership confirmed that I'm a pretty smart guy with this stuff thumbup: for ego boost  ), and that the exact procedures I went through to fix the car, were the exact same ones they went through.
> 
> The replacement part I ordered turned out to be faulty... which means I have to send that back and get ANOTHER one to finish the install. So I ordered a brand new one through my "source" and I'll just finish it up myself. In the meantime, i'll drive it with a couple of faults till I can fix and replace.


hahah EGO Boost:beer:
did you confes to them, how you got a hold of the procedures? lol

sucks part was wrng!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hahah EGO Boost:beer:
> did you confes to them, how you got a hold of the procedures? lol
> 
> sucks part was wrng!


Yea they're aware of it... I literally went out there, and I was like "dude try address 16, you won't be able to communicate with it... it's [email protected]*&ed!" 

Ah well... such is life. You win some... you lose some.... but you live to fight another day!


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Footwells are in.. Front only as of now! More to go!
> 
> Its hard to tell by the phone picture but color is very sexy and just perfect!
> Thanks to Chris for helping out!


looks great! i ma do it too  one question, how do you dissemble the hood release? sorry, noob question.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Footwells are in..
> 
> Its hard to tell by the phone picture


WOW! I had to do the double look. They are so subtle that I didn't notice them at first. Great job ! It came out really well. Will have to add this to my list. I never understood why all CC's didn't come with footwell lights from the factory.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> WOW! I had to do the double look. They are so subtle that I didn't notice them at first. Great job ! It came out really well. Will have to add this to my list. I never understood why all CC's didn't come with footwell lights from the factory.


I think only lux limited comes with them....

Sorry. Cellphone pictures suck... I might take better ones w DSLR whn its all done!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Confirmed, lux ltd do!

As well as the LED string on all 4 doors, placed under the wood trim. Looks soo good at night!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Confirmed, lux ltd do!
> 
> As well as the LED string on all 4 doors, placed under the wood trim. Looks soo good at night!


I might be getting those if they come in alumn finish.. do they??!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think the lights are part of the trim . You can add lights separately, doesn't matter if its wood or alum.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I might be getting those if they come in alumn finish.. do they??!


2013 lux has them with led light in dark brushed aluminum trim...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I don't think the lights are part of the trim . You can add lights separately, doesn't matter if its wood or alum.


no they are part of the trim themselves


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I don't think the lights are part of the trim . You can add lights separately, doesn't matter if its wood or alum.


Hmmm.... so knowing how the originals work.... you can buy the LED light from the factory (will have to look at the P/N) and switch out the bulb to a RED LED.

Underneath the trim is essentiall one long clear plastic tube that the one LED hooks up to. If you could find some long clear plastic tubes with one edge being a flat bottom, that work work just like the factory. Haven't looked into it because i have the OEM ones installed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmmm.... so knowing how the originals work.... you can buy the LED light from the factory (will have to look at the P/N) and switch out the bulb to a RED LED.
> 
> Underneath the trim is essentiall one long clear plastic tube that the one LED hooks up to. If you could find some long clear plastic tubes with one edge being a flat bottom, that work work just like the factory. Haven't looked into it because i have the OEM ones installed.


check out part numbers for light alumin one bro... if they come w lights


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

akipal said:


> no they are part of the trim themselves


Interesting


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

12vwcc said:


> It's in for service.
> 
> Fixing:
> Automatic headlight/wiper sensor
> ...



To update myself haha...
The trunk trim was fixed. Washer fluid was frozen, no problem. Cornering light haven't heard anything. Automatic sensor, holy moly.

They have had the car 3 days now trying to replace that one piece because they keep giving it to Safelite. Initially Safelite had no part, ordered it. Then it was for '09-'10, not '11-'13. Then they discovered the newer part is only available to VW dealerships, which mine had, but they needed to get the regional guy involved to "make sure" it's under warranty.

Well, they called me today, said they had no response from regional. So the dealership is paying for the part and they are installing it today. I unfortunately will be at work when it gets completed, so I'll have had a loaner for 4 days. Blech :banghead:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> Spent $180 on another key
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Does the price include programming? I heard that that's another $100 at the dealers.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Came across this photo from the day I picked her up...no mods yet of course! In the background is the murdered srt8 Jeep I traded in....


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I was driving through this industrial sections of city and i noticed big lot of crushed or flooded cars. And right there by gate two beautiful cc LUX . I am guessing they were 09 because of 17 inch SPA wheels. 
So i stopped and went to this yard. i approached this heavy sized lady and asked her if those cars were for parts. She replied no, they are getting shipped to Africa  
I tried to bribe her  to let me take off Brushed aluminum trim from one of the CC but she didn't let me. Car also had RNS-510 unit but since it was flooded i was risking it wouldn't work.

I guess those were Hurricane Sandy cars 
There was also lot of brand new Maximas, I guess came from flooded dealership or something


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

Where did you get the red footwells? Do they have for the reas as well? :thumbup:Me likey!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Came across this photo from the day I picked her up...no mods yet of course! In the background is the murdered srt8 Jeep I traded in....


Its totally murdered, can hardly see it on the picture


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Passizle said:


> Where did you get the red footwells? Do they have for the reas as well? :thumbup:Me likey!


If you were asking me, i got them from here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17091476071...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
and I will have rears done as well


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Found another issue with my car. Found condensation on my passenger side turn signal. The dealership also forgot to remove the sticker and fix the rear brake light.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Found another issue with my car. Found condensation on my passenger side turn signal. The dealership also forgot to remove the sticker and fix the rear brake light.


stock turn? Front I'm assuming


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

I removed my rear valance under the bumber to paint white, and added a 27mm RSB.......


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You will like the results. Who did u go with on the RSB?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You will like the results. Who did u go with on the RSB?


 getting my new DA Very bright 6smd Plate LEDs put on tonight


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

INFO needed asap!!!

Where is option Fogs as DRLs located in the vag?!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> INFO needed asap!!!
> 
> Where is option Fogs as DRLs located in the vag?!


 Fogs as DRLs does not work on the CC. It makes the cornering lights work as DRLs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I seen its done


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> I seen its done


 I saw someone do it, but they hard wired the fogs to be on at all times. There is no setting in Vag-Com that will have the actual Fogs on as DRL's. As was mentioned, the Fogs as DRL's option in VCDS turns on the cornering lights. 

You likely saw it from this post. LINK


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ughhhh ok thnx bro


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Another day in paradise!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> stock turn? Front I'm assuming


 Yup. Passenger side. They just replaced the headlight housing for the same reason 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> I saw someone do it, but they hard wired the fogs to be on at all times. There is no setting in Vag-Com that will have the actual Fogs on as DRL's. As was mentioned, the Fogs as DRL's option in VCDS turns on the cornering lights.
> 
> You likely saw it from this post. LINK


 I did this. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5932586


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ever since The dealer did my tire rotation I've felt a light bump every time the wheels rotate, especial at 25mph...nothing at higher speeds.....taking her in. Hope a wheel is not bent.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Why not just take it off and have a look first


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's freezing outside  the service manager is my good friend


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received more toiz for big boiz


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Where are you going to put that "R"? Did u get it from China?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Where are you going to put that "R"? Did u get it from China?


 On the front grille.. wana see if i like the looks.. Seen it on some European CC and liked it... and yes frm boldsport


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Receives more toyz for big boiz


 I got my vents yesterday as well. Now to figure out how to make my own harness and get this stuff installed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I got my vents yesterday as well. Now to figure out how to make my own harness and get this stuff installed.


 there is harness in my box!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> On the front grille.. wana see if i like the looks.. Seen it on some European CC and liked it... and yes frm boldsport


 I'm looking to do that too but couldn't find a black one on eBay


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm looking to do that too but couldn't find a black one on eBay


 The VERY lux R Line is going to be real hybrid )


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ever since The dealer did my tire rotation I've felt a light bump every time the wheels rotate, especial at 25mph...nothing at higher speeds.....taking her in. Hope a wheel is not bent.


 And the verdict is......cupping


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*KOWCC Attention*

Checks ur PMs  you got two! :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> there is harness in my box!


 Just opened mine and saw it . Now that's what I call good customer service. There was no mention of the harness being included. Time to spend some more money with Bold-Sport lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Just opened mine and saw it . Now that's what I call good customer service. There was no mention of the harness being included. Time to spend some more money with Bold-Sport lol.


 I tried hard to spend $ but havent found anything else i needed lmao... 
mabe door warnigns... not sure....


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I tried hard to spend $ but havent found anything else i needed lmao...
> mabe door warnigns... not sure....


 I've only had this car for a couple months so there's tons I need to do.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> I did this. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5932586


 nice. :thumbup: so in order to do what you did, you still need to set fog as DRL for cornering lights to come on, then turn the EURO switch. Nonetheless, interesting.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tons is correct ...lol


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I tried hard to spend $ but havent found anything else i needed lmao...
> mabe door warnigns... not sure....


 your hands are itchy...and your resistance is low! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> your hands are itchy...and your resistance is low! :laugh:


 big time.. u read me well :thumbup: 
lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> nice. :thumbup: so in order to do what you did, you still need to set fog as DRL for cornering lights to come on, then turn the EURO switch. Nonetheless, interesting.


 Correct.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Had my dsg tuned with unitronic stage 2 and ordered AWE exhaust, usp hid kit, forge catch can, apr intake and R8 oil cap. 

Fun fun day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Had my dsg tuned with unitronic stage 2 and ordered AWE exhaust, usp hid kit, forge catch can, apr intake and R8 oil cap.
> 
> Fun fun day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 Enjoy!


----------



## mactogo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Its a VW known Issue...*

Yah its 100% a known issue on the VW CC. Not just the back trim, but the front one too, between the windshield and the sunroof.


----------



## mactogo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thanks for the heads up!*

lol Thanks for the warning, I figured there are a few bad apples everywhere, but so far so good. Thanks for the heads up though! 



cleanmk2gti said:


> Must be new if you think this site and everyone on here is great lol. No offense but there are many trolls here so just always have your flame suit ready just in case someone doesn't like what you do to your car.
> 
> Welcome to the vw and forum family
> 
> ...


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Drove her to the shooting range with the girl... 










Got it realllllly muddy... 










Then got it washed....freshy... 










Then I saw a Prius, and couldnt resist... :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

mwurman said:


> Drove her to the shooting range with the girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That black rifle is legit!!!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> That black rifle is legit!!!


 Thanks! Its a Savage 116 .300 Rem Ultra Mag...topped with a NightForce NXS 8-32x56. I do long range precision shooting, so thats my baby :thumbup: That rifle is the reason i still have stock wheels on my CC hahaha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

More than worth it man, it's a beautiful piece, love at first sight! Haha

The CC is sick too...lol


----------



## CC_King (Jan 5, 2013)

Gave her a well deserved expensive detail  
What are some good mods to do to my car without voiding warranty.. was thinking , ecu upgrade and rims. 
Already did tints.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC_King said:


> Gave her a well deserved expensive detail
> What are some good mods to do to my car without voiding warranty.. was thinking , ecu upgrade and rims.
> Already did tints.


 How could you make that post without a pic!!!! Lol


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Thank You Everybody*

I just want to give a big THANK YOU to everyone for sharing all their mods/upgrades/incidents/tips/tricks/etc.. I was saving up for a few months and hoping to leave the Honda game and I finally did. 

I Bought a certified 2012 CC Sport 6spd with 5k miles on it a few days ago. Completely stock (for now) and thanks to you all, I made a detailed list of everything I want to do and all the shortcuts to take along the way. I took the time to read all 8000+ posts over the last month and learned a lot. 

Thanks again, and I hope to document my journey as well as you all have.  :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not today, but yesterday I washed the cc after I drove up to NorCal to visit family. 

Washed it, applied detail spray and dried it, waxed it, and stuck it in the garage to cure.









A couple hours later (and after my uncle made me wash his car) I took her out of the garage, and sprayed her down with detail spray for that oh so beautiful shine.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Launch it*



AustinChappell said:


> Had my dsg tuned with unitronic stage 2 and ordered AWE exhaust, usp hid kit, forge catch can, apr intake and R8 oil cap.
> 
> Fun fun day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 Could you let me know what you think of your Unisonic dsg tune? 
Been thinking of getting one, found a dealer close to home.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Launch it*



AustinChappell said:


> Had my dsg tuned with unitronic stage 2 and ordered AWE exhaust, usp hid kit, forge catch can, apr intake and R8 oil cap.
> 
> Fun fun day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 Could you let me know what you think of your Unisonic dsg tune? 
Been thinking of getting one, found a dealer close to home. 
Dude at unisonic recommended a stage one for my setup.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Last night, Nokya yellow fogs install!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Not today, but yesterday I washed the cc after I drove up to NorCal to visit family.
> 
> Washed it, applied detail spray and dried it, waxed it, and stuck it in the garage to cure.
> 
> ...


 One of the best rear pics I've seen....God that is clean!!!!! I can't wait to get a hold of some r-line tails.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Could you let me know what you think of your Unisonic dsg tune?
> Been thinking of getting one, found a dealer close to home.


 Aren't you already on s2 APR?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> One of the best rear pics I've seen....God that is clean!!!!! I can't wait to get a hold of some r-line tails.


 Thank you sir!...trade you my R-Line tails for your Lux-limited HIDs:laugh: I'll throw in 2 sets of HOEN bulbs too:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thank you sir!...trade you my R-Line tails for your Lux-limited HIDs:laugh: I'll throw in 2 sets of HOEN bulbs too:laugh:


 Lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Lol


  it was worth a shot


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cleaned interior n mainly front passenger side of CC and installed this








Plus 1 whp!!! Wroom wroom


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Cleaned interior n mainly front passenger side of CC and installed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After a full day of deciding where exactly on the grill to put it..lol...i think you finally nailed it. Looks perfect!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ha Ha... Thank you brotha!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed my illuminated vents yesterday and finally wired them up today. 










Yeah I said it!


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

Added Bluemotion Technology Logos:







Took the CC for the 2nd year service:







Fitted resistors with the LED's for the numberplate and park lights to kill errors codes:







Sipping the diesel to the airport this morning:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tapatalk 2 is great!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC-SA said:


> Added Bluemotion Technology Logos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok how the heck did you get a tdi model?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> ok how the heck did you get a tdi model?


 He doesn't live in the US.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> He doesn't live in the US.


 Whoops for some reason it looked like Fl or Cali for some reason I completely missed the Africa


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Whoops for some reason it looked like Fl or Cali for some reason I completely missed the Africa


 This is the closest my CC will ever get to California and Florida, hehe:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Installed my illuminated vents yesterday and finally wired them up today.


 Looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for your help 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Took my 2010 CC in Friday to have the trim on the trunk replaced. Very disappointed. The left Solvent or glue all over the trunk. I told em I didn't care if they didn't wash it, but they need to clean up their mess. They took it back and cleaned it. Well i washed it today. They Chipped my paint while either installing the new one or removing the old one. And its not glued down all the way. I have a case with VWoA and a rep is suppose to look at the car. told him I wanted him to come to the house and personally look at the car. Said he would come tomorrow. Very Disappointed at the Service from Leith VW in cary, NC.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ That sucks, man! Hope VWoA will clear up the problem smoothly!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> ^^ That sucks, man! Hope VWoA will clear up the problem smoothly!


 Me too.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Aren't you already on s2 APR?


 Yep, apr stage 2 ECU tune but I want to do the DSG upgrade too.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Transmission brain*



KOWCC said:


> Aren't you already on s2 APR?


 Yep, apr stage 2 ECU tune but I want to do the DSG upgrade too.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cook0066 said:


> Me too.


 I had issues when they did mine too. Was out of my car for almost a week while they corrected it. They said they had it ready for me a couple days after I brought it into them, but when I went to pick up, was still a mess. :screwy: I posted some pics of my issues in one of the trunk threads. Forget which one.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> I had issues when they did mine too. Was out of my car for almost a week while they corrected it. They said they had it ready for me a couple days after I brought it into them, but when I went to pick up, was still a mess. :screwy: I posted some pics of my issues in one of the trunk threads. Forget which one.


 Ok. I'll look for it.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cook0066 said:


> Ok. I'll look for it.


 Here you go. LINK 

Someone else bumped the thread a short while ago.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Here you go. LINK
> 
> Someone else bumped the thread a short while ago.


 Thx. I saw that earlier. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Drove it to work.









And then I dropped it off at Neuspeed. They are keeping it overnight, and working on it first thing tomorrow. Will have more info after I get it back.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Bought this for my RNS-510 to use my roof aerial :thumbup: 

http://www.oemplus.com/navigation-sirius-extension-cable-p-909.html?zenid=nqmdg3c1m7r0j6nbkl4ush4eq5


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mwurman said:


> Bought this for my RNS-510 to use my roof aerial :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.oemplus.com/navigation-sirius-extension-cable-p-909.html?zenid=nqmdg3c1m7r0j6nbkl4ush4eq5


 What exactly is that for? Don't you already have Sirius? Just need to call to start your subscription?


----------



## CmamonyaC (Jan 16, 2013)

Wanted get Stage 1 but couldnt  on 2012 cc


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> What exactly is that for? Don't you already have Sirius? Just need to call to start your subscription?


 i need it to connect the RNS-510 to the roof aerial. the original sirius tuner box was in the trunk, so the antenna connection only goes to that location. With the RNS-510, the sirius tuner is in the head unit...allll the way up in the dash now...so i need an extension cable to get back to the original trunk location where the roof aerial lead is.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh so the 510 you actually added to your car? I see. Cause mine came with the 510 from the factory.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely morning in Chicago Land!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Oh so the 510 you actually added to your car? I see. Cause mine came with the 510 from the factory.


 yeah the '09 sports just came with a Premium radio with digital tuner in the trunk...what can i say, I wanted the 6 speed manual


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanted the 6 as well, but all the other gadgets sold me!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Didn't do anything to my CC but found this cool Sketch and thought I'll share:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Netcarshow.com?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lovely morning in Chicago Land!


 Bleh.... How can you listen to that stuff? You can't even understand what they say, and I feel like they're going to rip out my soul while they parade around in their gas masks. :laugh: 

"I break you...."


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's funny I was gonna google that song and artist and see what they are about?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's funny I was gonna google that song and artist and see what they are about?


 2 words..... 

"Death" "Metal"


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2 more words," No Thanks"

No offense Serge. Lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> Didn't do anything to my CC but found this cool Sketch and thought I'll share:


 

Pretty Cool!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Officially Tuned by Neuspeed,  and over-boosting. :banghead: 

I guess that's what happens when you are the test dummy. I have to say though that the car feels alot stronger from a dead stop, and it is an animal when I get on it.  In sports mode 3rd gear comes super fast now when I smash on the gas. I didn't want to push the car too hard, so I kept it under 100. :laugh: Besides the over-boosting the car feels great, and as long as I don't drive like a 16 year old I should be fine until the car goes back to Neuspeed tomorrow so they can adjust the tune. 

Will have more after the adjustment.:wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Officially Tuned by Neuspeed,  and over-boosting. :banghead:
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you are the test dummy. I have to say though that the car feels alot stronger from a dead stop, and it is an animal when I get on it.  In sports mode 3rd gear comes super fast now when I smash on the gas. I didn't want to push the car too hard, so I kept it under 100. :laugh: Besides the over-boosting the car feels great, and as long as I don't drive like a 16 year old I should be fine until the car goes back to Neuspeed tomorrow so they can adjust the tune.
> 
> Will have more after the adjustment.:wave:


 
Cool Rico! What stage is it?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Cool Rico! What stage is it?


 Gracias Beto! It's only stage 1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's cool they're tuning now, its one more company to choose from, gotta love variety....so how much are u over boosting, how man lbs??


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That's cool they're tuning now, its one more company to choose from, gotta love variety....so how much are u over boosting, how man lbs??


 I am actually the first post 2010 CC they tuned, so still working out the kinks. If im not mistaken i will be the first CC to run a Neuspeed tune. The final version should be out soon. As for the boost I will ask them tomorrow to be sure, but I remember them saying that it would be boosting around 1.3 bar (18 psi) so not sure how much I'm over-boosting.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Bought a complete Thule 480R roof rack and a pair of 592XT swing arm bike mounts. Finally...I don't miss my truck quite as much. My wife is hoping this move will at least slow my habit of dropping in on GMC dealers to glare at Denali's, at least until after we buy a house this year. :banghead: 

Since I'm new to the VW family (and loving it) I did fire off an email to a local installer to inquire about the compatibility of a Unitronic Stage 1 DSG and an APR Stage 1 ECU.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm familiar with most tunes especially the Stages 1-3, but what exactly is a DSG tune and who does it? I'm assuming it has something to do with shifting points and so on? But doesn't the APR tune for example take care of that already??


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Speaking of Stage 1 kits and the like.... I'm really surprised people are just bolting these kits onto their engines with nothing else done. Forced indunction systems, and pressure puts a lot of stress on engines as is, which is why OEM VW kits go through all that testing. Putting on a bigger Turbo, upping the boost, etc. without doing some machine work or at least taking some precautions.... is risky business in my opinion. 

At a minimum, if you're planning on bolting on any stage 1 - 3 improvements.... I'd be considering the parts you have on that engine. Your head should be studded, your crank and pistons should be forged, your compression should be checked for each cylinder, you check your cooling, etc.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my Nitto Motivo (235/40/18) set installed this weekend. Better tires than the Cooper RS3-A that I got three weeks ago. Good thing Discount Tire has an excellent exchange policy. 



















The best part about the Nitto's is that they come with a 60k warranty. Hard to beat that IMO


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tunes*



KOWCC said:


> I'm familiar with most tunes especially the Stages 1-3, but what exactly is a DSG tune and who does it? I'm assuming it has something to do with shifting points and so on? But doesn't the APR tune for example take care of that already??


 Check out HPA, and Unitronic websites. They provide detailed info. Basically, the transmission has it's own brain (computer processor). Which can receive it's own upgrade (remap). It's the way to engage launch control and several other tweaks.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

van33 said:


> Got my Nitto Motivo (235/40/18) set installed this weekend. Better tires that the Cooper RS3-A that I got three weeks ago. Good thing that Discount Tire has an excellent exchange policy.
> 
> The best part about the Nitto's, they come with a 60k warranty. Hard to beat that IMO


 Any thoughts on their handling and ride?


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Received my Euro Cup holder. Now i need to wait until its warmer outside to install it


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice! How much did it cost you?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Any thoughts on their handling and ride?


 I had it installed in Orlando and drove back to Clearwater the same day (110 miles). On my way back, I definitely felt the difference between the Nitto Motivo and the Cooper tires. The Nitto's sidewall were a bit softer, hence, it brought back the stock ride of my vehicle (this is great IMO). The Cooper's were simply just to hard and didn't feel comfortable at all. The grip of the Nitto's is outstanding as well. I push the car hard on the way back (driving 90-95mph), the tires were quiet and was very stable. I have yet to try these tires in wet condition, but when I do, I will definitely update my post. 

I would definitely recommed these tires :thumbup:


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Nice! How much did it cost you?


 $60 shipped from Ukraine  
but whole process took over month and half


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

van33 said:


> I had it installed in Orlando and drove back to Clearwater the same day (110 miles). On my way back, I definitely felt the difference between the Nitto Motivo and the Cooper tires. The Nitto's sidewall were a bit softer, hence, it brought back the stock ride of my vehicle (this is great IMO). The Cooper's were simply just to hard and didn't feel comfortable at all. The grip of the Nitto's is outstanding as well. I push the car hard on the way back (driving 90-95mph), the tires were quiet and was very stable. I have yet to try these tires in wet condition, but when I do, I will definitely update my post.
> 
> I would definitely recommed these tires :thumbup:


 Cool! Thanks for the review. FYI - There is a Discount Tire in Lakeland now, so you don't have to drive to Orlando or Kissimmee now.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Cool! Thanks for the review. FYI - There is a Discount Tire in Lakeland now, so you don't have to drive to Orlando or Kissimmee now.


 Yeah, I found that out thru the Orlando store. Unforetunately, my brother-in-law who's a Store Manager in Texas had already put in my order for pickup at the Orlando location. He gets the tires for me at cost, about $30-40 cheaper than what they advertise. 

My Dad also lives in Kissimmee, about 10 mins. from the store so the drive doesn't really bother me. Plus, I could spend the night there if need be :thumbup:.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> $60 shipped from Ukraine
> but whole process took over month and half


 How's the install process?


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> How's the install process?


 I havent done it yet but i dont think its hard. It might be time consuming thats all. 
This is DIY for passat b6 but CC is very similar. There are few different clips and thats it 

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7...n/304040-b6-euro-cup-holder-install-pics.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Speaking of Stage 1 kits and the like.... I'm really surprised people are just bolting these kits onto their engines with nothing else done. Forced indunction systems, and pressure puts a lot of stress on engines as is, which is why OEM VW kits go through all that testing. Putting on a bigger Turbo, upping the boost, etc. without doing some machine work or at least taking some precautions.... is risky business in my opinion.
> 
> At a minimum, if you're planning on bolting on any stage 1 - 3 improvements.... I'd be considering the parts you have on that engine. Your head should be studded, your crank and pistons should be forged, your compression should be checked for each cylinder, you check your cooling, etc.


 I'm sure you mean well, but if you step over to the 2.0T TSI sub forum you'll see that not only did VW build a great 200 HP turbo motor, but they also overbuilt the engine quite a bit. Since 1.8T days stage upgrades have been common place and dead reliable. 

Not picking on you but I want to clarify so no one reads your post and thinks they need a full forged bottom end for anything bolt on. :thumbup:


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> thats the instagram shot :laugh: i love the lower front grill
> great job bro


 Thanks man


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Flip, excellent point and clarification IMO


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BB exhaust being put on


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

That exhaust looks great!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> That exhaust looks great!


 
Thx man it sounds great....nice deep tone, not too loud not too quiet


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx man it sounds great....nice deep tone, not too loud not too quiet


 I can believe that. I had a BB cat back on a car a few years ago, and the sound was really deep and throaty, without being overly loud.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I'm sure you mean well, but if you step over to the 2.0T TSI sub forum you'll see that not only did VW build a great 200 HP turbo motor, but they also overbuilt the engine quite a bit. Since 1.8T days stage upgrades have been common place and dead reliable.
> 
> Not picking on you but I want to clarify so no one reads your post and thinks they need a full forged bottom end for anything bolt on. :thumbup:


 No problem... just thought I'd point out some less looked at considerations. I've seen many many posts about people who've staged there's as of late with problems, so just food for thought.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

No updates but I saw this pic on VW tuning FB page.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I'm sure you mean well, but if you step over to the 2.0T TSI sub forum you'll see that not only did VW build a great 200 HP turbo motor, but they also overbuilt the engine quite a bit. Since 1.8T days stage upgrades have been common place and dead reliable.
> 
> Not picking on you but I want to clarify so no one reads your post and thinks they need a full forged bottom end for anything bolt on. :thumbup:


 No problem... just thought I'd point out some less looked at considerations. I've seen many many posts about people who've staged there's as of late with problems, so just food for thought.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> No problem... just thought I'd point out some less looked at considerations. I've seen many many posts about people who've staged there's as of late with problems, so just food for thought.


 Hey you don't even have a horse in this race! Don't go worrying folks. 

Modding the 2.0T is fine, nothing to see here. :beer: 

On topic, I had my TPMS sensors replaced under warranty. Had an intermittent right rear sensor. So happy to not have a warning light anymore. Now if only the dealership would learn how to not inflate my tires to 41 psi that would be GREAT!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So just left Neuspeed, and they did some data logging on the car. Their diagnosis was a misfire in cylinders 2 and 3. They said that it might be because I have Chevron gas in the tank, and that techron stuff is garbage. Also might be because in the winter months we get lower grade gas. They adjusted the timing a bit, and said to drive the car normally for the rest of this tank. They recommend I use Shell, 76, or Mobil gas only. I normally get Shell, but chevron was 2 cents cheaper across the street when I filled up:facepalm::laugh: yes I said it. When they took the car for a test drive they didn't notice anything out of the normal in VAG-COM logs, so they said that it should be fine after I change gas. They also mentioned that I got a bit of an aggressive tune, but I'm only boosting about 1.2 bar. 

So I will be driving the car normally until this tank is out, and after I will be giving her another go. As I am alway cautious I will be changing the plugs, and coils at the end of the month just in case. The car feels great, and hearing that turbo spool always brings a smile to my face. And the looks on the faces of all the JDM guys when I rev back is priceless.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx man it sounds great....nice deep tone, not too loud not too quiet


 X2 on bb catback sound 
Can you take some vids with straight dp. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> So just left Neuspeed, and they did some data logging on the car. Their diagnosis was a misfire in cylinders 2 and 3. They said that it might be because I have Chevron gas in the tank, and that techron stuff is garbage. Also might be because in the winter months we get lower grade gas. They adjusted the timing a bit, and said to drive the car normally for the rest of this tank. They recommend I use Shell, 76, or Mobil gas only. I normally get Shell, but chevron was 2 cents cheaper across the street when I filled up:facepalm::laugh: yes I said it. When they took the car for a test drive they didn't notice anything out of the normal in VAG-COM logs, so they said that it should be fine after I change gas. They also mentioned that I got a bit of an aggressive tune, but I'm only boosting about 1.2 bar.
> 
> So I will be driving the car normally until this tank is out, and after I will be giving her another go. As I am alway cautious I will be changing the plugs, and coils at the end of the month just in case. The car feels great, and hearing that turbo spool always brings a smile to my face. And the looks on the faces of all the JDM guys when I rev back is priceless.


 

I've never heard anyone say that chevron gas was bad....I've always used chevron first then shell if there's no chevron around....I even had my last vehicle dyno tuned and the tuner said chevron was the best gas I could use 





wh1te09gti said:


> X2 on bb catback sound
> Can you take some vids with straight dp.
> Thanks in advance!


 
Yea ill get a vid up this wknd


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I've never heard anyone say that chevron gas was bad....I've always used chevron first then shell if there's no chevron around....I even had my last vehicle dyno tuned and the tuner said chevron was the best gas I could use


 Completely agree with you on chevron, but I'm going to do what they say. If the car still does the same thing after I change the gas I will be changing the coils and plugs at the end of this month, as this seems to be a common fix to this issue after a tune.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Completely agree with you on chevron, but I'm going to do what they say. If the car still does the same thing after I change the gas I will be changing the coils and plugs at the end of this month, as this seems to be a common fix to this issue after a tune.


 
Yea I hear ya, gotta listen to ur tuner....GL and hopefully everything works out :beer:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea I hear ya, gotta listen to ur tuner....GL and hopefully everything works out :beer:


 Thanks dude :beer: 

Loving the new exhaust by the way. I was going to go with BB, but I'm definitely happy with my Neuspeed.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CmamonyaC said:


> Wanted get Stage 1 but couldnt  on 2012 cc


 Ummm...there are plenty of us here with stage 1+ 12s. What tune are you trying to get? APR, GIAC, Unitronic, Revo? When the 12s first came out, there was an issue with the connector to the new (Bosch?) ECUs. That's long been resolved and the tuners have new connectors now.


----------



## ccbbetterccme (Mar 3, 2012)

*xo wheels came in*








got the xo berlin 20x8.5 from the factory today. 
will have installed by next week wed 
let me know what you think 
good move? bad move?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Navigation replacement - just saw this on Amazon if anyone is interested. Seems like a great price, if there is no b.s and everything works as it should. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0082EJE9Y


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Received my Euro Siren... Warm weather can't come soon enough  










Bracket needs to be modified as it is not from CC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Car wait to see the install!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So the car was misfiring again this morning, so I had it towed to Neuspeed. They diagnosed the problem, 2 bad coils, and are replacing them for me. Just waiting on the parts to arrive from the dealer, and the car will be back on the road.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Bought the Audi coils. Hope they help my coil popping problems!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

chillybone said:


> Bought the Audi coils. Hope they help my coil popping problems!


 I was thinking of going this route. Let us know how they work for you. 

Update on my car: new coils are in, and the car is running great.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's good to hear ur car is running better Rico


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks AZ!:beer:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> No updates but I saw this pic on VW tuning FB page.


 opcorn:


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Since I will be receiving a LED DRL - Turn signal soon,I figured I would practice tinting the turn signals with nite shades. 
I am planning to do this on the tail lights so I used the turn signals as a test bed. 
It did turn out much darker then I hoped, this is only 1 pass + 3 coats of clear. I have a feeling I won't be doing this to the tails and just get the R-line tails.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I was thinking of going this route. Let us know how they work for you.
> 
> Update on my car: new coils are in, and the car is running great.


 same, coils are doing well so far. its only been about a week but in 10 degree weather, running revo stage 1 and testing it out to the point im actually trying to pop another has been good so far. 

hard to explain but they seem to have a smoother feel under boost then a sluggish trying to keep up feel to them like my stock ones. 

ive blown 3 coils, all different ones since i bought the car and added stage 1, from mid july of 2012 to now 


for reference purposes the p# 06E 905 115 E 

ive read up on these coils in the M6 forum. from hstuning and they have good reviews with no complaints that i saw at all of people running stock to k04 so i gave these a try and hoping for the best. 

Some people also say they are the same coil or compared to our stock ones they dont make a difference but i found way more good reviews then bad so i decided to give it a try. 

i bought mine from a audi dealer for 17 bucks a pop wholesale price and they stocked plenty. 
i think they run 22 bucks list. 

hope this info helps 
if i blow one ill post it with the date since purchase and how i was driving lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

chillybone said:


> same, coils are doing well so far. its only been about a week but in 10 degree weather, running revo stage 1 and testing it out to the point im actually trying to pop another has been good so far.
> 
> hard to explain but they seem to have a smoother feel under boost then a sluggish trying to keep up feel to them like my stock ones.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I was debating between these, and the Golf R coils. The guys at Neuspeed used Golf R coils to verify that it was my coils that went bad, and the car started right up. I'll make up my mind by Monday, and install them by next Friday.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Our first snow! 

P.s. NoT FuN!!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Our first snow!
> 
> P.s. NoT FuN!!!


 Pffftt... Where you been man? :laugh: This is like the 3rd or 4th snow in my neck of chi-town.... and it's still not much


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty Sure I have a Coil Going bad. I pulled the code. Misfire on cylinder 3. Seems Like it misfires between 3-5k RPM. only in 3rd gear though. Ordered new Plugs and Coils from Bud at Keffer VW.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man ppl are blowing coils left and right....so if u blow one (no ****) you'll get a cel?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Man ppl are blowing coils left and right....so if u blow one (no ****) you'll get a cel?


 At fist it didn't register a code. The CEL would blink for about 5 seconds. I kept driving it so it would throw,a code. It did. Came back as misfire in cylinder 3. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went for oil change n Got my 20k maintenance done at 16k... Discovered that this place does synthetic oil change for 44 bux, in addition mail in rebate frm Castrol for 20 bux!!

Got my future garage opener button n connector for it


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> in addition mail in rebate frm Castrol for 20 bux!!


 With 2 VWs in the garage, I've been getting those Castrol rebates for the last year. Think I've gotten like 4 of them already. They're not true rebates, though. They send you a check for $20 payable to the dealer you got your oil changed at to be used towards your next oil change. You can't cash it yourself.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Went for oil change n Got my 20k maintenance done at 16k... Discovered that this place does synthetic oil change for 44 bux, in addition mail in rebate frm Castrol for 20 bux!!
> 
> Got my future garage opener button n connector for it


 Are you sure they changed your oil with a VW approved oil? You can't just throw any old oil in there.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> At fist it didn't register a code. The CEL would blink for about 5 seconds. I kept driving it so it would throw,a code. It did. Came back as misfire in cylinder 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
Oh ok so something will show up on the dash if a coil is bad....good to know cuz I've been paranoid lately hearing of all these coils going out


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Went for oil change n Got my 20k maintenance done at 16k... Discovered that this place does synthetic oil change for 44 bux, in addition mail in rebate frm Castrol for 20 bux!!
> 
> Got my future garage opener button n connector for it


 That's the rear sun visor button??


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's the rear sun visor button??


 Yes..... unless you've got a newer CC KOWCC? 2012+ changed the buttons. Older models though, this is the correct button. 

*EDIT:* For 2012+ models.... you can't just put in a single button. You have to replace the button assembly. Like this one:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh ok so something will show up on the dash if a coil is bad....good to know cuz I've been paranoid lately hearing of all these coils going out


 Seriously....shall I no even do stage 1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Seriously....shall I no even do stage 1


 
I still would, its not deterring me I'm still saving for stage 2....better that coils are going out here and there rather than motors


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh ok so something will show up on the dash if a coil is bad....good to know cuz I've been paranoid lately hearing of all these coils going out


 Yup. Didn't at first. Just flashed. But drove the H out of it so it would store the code. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Seriously....shall I no even do stage 1


 I have stage 1 and this is the first coil that has gone out. I have 55k on her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had our first big ice storm in North Carolina today. CC does awesome. No problems at all. Even with the bad coil.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Seriously....shall I no even do stage 1


 Ok! So what I have found out in the last couple of days is that the coils we have on the CC are Rev.A, and there is a Rev.B out. I got my 2 bad ones replaced with Rev.B, and so far I have not had any issues after replacing the bad coils. 

As far as your fear of getting tuned stage 1 I would recommend getting your coils and plugs replaced at the same time if you do (I would say that stage 1 should be in every CC owners future.) I will be testing the Rev.B coils for a couple weeks, and if that doesn't solve the problem I will be going to the Golf R coils. Wish me luck!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Yes..... unless you've got a newer CC KOWCC? 2012+ changed the buttons. Older models though, this is the correct button.
> 
> *EDIT:* For 2012+ models.... you can't just put in a single button. You have to replace the button assembly. Like this one:


 My 2012 have three buttons in the visor.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Ok! So what I have found out in the last couple of days is that the coils we have on the CC are Rev.A, and there is a Rev.B out. I got my 2 bad ones replaced with Rev.B, and so far I have not had any issues after replacing the bad coils.
> 
> As far as your fear of getting tuned stage 1 I would recommend getting your coils and plugs replaced at the same time if you do (I would say that stage 1 should be in every CC owners future.) I will be testing the Rev.B coils for a couple weeks, and if that doesn't solve the problem I will be going to the Golf R coils. Wish me luck!!


 
That's good to know Thx....and how much do they cost and are they easy to change yourself?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That's good to know Thx....and how much do they cost and are they easy to change yourself?


 I ordered mine from Bud at Keffer Vw. He shipped them. 4 coils and 4 plugs were $150. Take that little plastic cover off the engine and they're right there. Unplug the coils and pull out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Our first snow!
> 
> P.s. NoT FuN!!!


 First snow in Mi as well...same storm!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That's good to know Thx....and how much do they cost and are they easy to change yourself?


 The Rev.B coils are $26.88 each at the dealer, but I'm sure you could get them for cheaper online. I didn't pay the list price at the dealer either, but I'm sure no one pays the list price at thir local dealer. I haven't looked at prices for the Golf R coils, but the guys at Neuspeed said that they would help me out if the Rev.B coils don't help 

The coils are very easy to replace. You remove the engine cover, unplug the harness that they are plugged into, pull old coils out, and put new coils in.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

she's all snowed out today! Be safe to all my CC drivers out there!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> I ordered mine from Bud at Keffer Vw. He shipped them. 4 coils and 4 plugs were $150. Take that little plastic cover off the engine and they're right there. Unplug the coils and pull out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





RICO85 said:


> The Rev.B coils are $26.88 each at the dealer, but I'm sure you could get them for cheaper online. I didn't pay the list price at the dealer either, but I'm sure no one pays the list price at thir local dealer. I haven't looked at prices for the Golf R coils, but the guys at Neuspeed said that they would help me out if the Rev.B coils don't help
> 
> The coils are very easy to replace. You remove the engine cover, unplug the harness that they are plugged into, pull old coils out, and put new coils in.


 
Sweet, Thx for the info guys I appreciate it a lot :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man that snow is crazy u guys are going through....I'd be scared to drive out in that, I'm glad I don't have to put up with that here where I live....yall be safe driving out there and stay warm


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Are you sure they changed your oil with a VW approved oil? You can't just throw any old oil in there.


 I wana trust them bro.... Hope they didnt do that "trick"


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet, Thx for the info guys I appreciate it a lot :beer:


 Anytime dude:wave: happy to help a fellow CC owner:beer:


----------



## esachs (Jan 5, 2012)

I color matched my grille and emblem, tinted my headlights, and tinted new led drls and installed them. I also installed my apr stage 1 intake.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

The color matching turned out great :thumbup: and those hids look crazy like they're green


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> Had our first big ice storm in North Carolina today.


 Wow, glad this was today and not yesterday or I'd be stuck in Charlotte.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Installed HID and LED DRL. 
Thanks to Peterek for helping me installing LED drl~


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

tellonr said:


> Installed HID and LED DRL.
> Thanks to Peterek for helping me installing LED drl~


 
No Problem, LEDs looks really nice!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tinted the windows and decided on a color for my VMR 708's









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Working on smoking my turn signals.....if it turns out good...I might do my tail lights too.
I will post pics when completed.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Did to CC - put 200 miles. 
Went to ski with another CCer & Co


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

look at that sexy ass


----------



## Sharn (Jan 26, 2013)

WHere did you order those LEDs from?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my Hoen bulbs and installed it today. Thanks for all the help AZ_CC. 

Stock bulbs on the left and Hoen on the right. 









Drove down the Marina and took some night pics. 




























Future Mod: Getting my Eibach Pro-kit installed this Weekend. Very excited! Will post pics as soon as its done.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good! You will love the Eibachs...best thing I've done to my CC.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

van33 said:


> Got my Hoen bulbs and installed it today. Thanks for all the help AZ_CC.
> 
> Stock bulbs on the left and Hoen on the right.
> 
> ...


 No problem man, the lights look great and glad I could help :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> look at that sexy ass


 
That looks pretty good, they did an awesome job on it....it just looks a little plain back there now


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

cursed at my CEL....threw a p2015 intake manifold flap code...after searching on here, seems to happen quite a bit on early CC's. Lucky me has 1000 miles left on my CPO warranty  Going in this week :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

mwurman said:


> cursed at my CEL....threw a p2015 intake manifold flap code...after searching on here, seems to happen quite a bit on early CC's. Lucky me has 1000 miles left on my CPO warranty  Going in this week :thumbup:


 CPO doesn't matter its under power train warranty as well. As long as your under 60k it should be fine. Also sorry to hear, but hey at least your getting a replacement now rather than after warranty expired.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Our first semi-long trip...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here's some vids of the exhaust....sorry for the crappy cell phone vids but I couldn't figure out how to get the videos off my camera 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUviDYXpojc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YAJeuWUxsw


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^ Sounds Awesome!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

2.BRO said:


> ^^^ Sounds Awesome!


 
Thx, it sounds even better in person but all I could get was cell phone vids to upload and they are not very good quality....but Thx anyways :beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Drove mine in the ice storm. we havn't had any snow but rain and ice and a ton of salt:facepalm:


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Just Ordered - Luminated Vents, R-Line Grille Badge, R-Line Valve Caps, Alum Glove Box Handle, Calipers Decals.:beer:


 

Can you share the part numbers for these items, R-Line Grille Badge, R-Line Valve Caps, Alum Glove Box Handle. Did you get them directly from the dealer?


Thanks.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Headrest control - aluminum surrounds....will post some detail daylight pics tomorrow...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you tell me where you picked up those headrest rings?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man that snow is crazy u guys are going through....I'd be scared to drive out in that, I'm glad I don't have to put up with that here where I live....yall be safe driving out there and stay warm


It wasn't that bad this time. Drove at 5mhp tho hahaha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> It wasn't that bad this time. Drove at 5mhp tho hahaha


Dang that sucks that's slow as hell....must've took forever to get where u needed LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Can you tell me where you picked up those headrest rings?


German eBay. Email seller at [email protected]
He speaks English.....he will invoice you via Paypal....very easy process.

Sellers name is Dennis.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What does everyone use for their license plate "surround" on the back of their CC? I'm curious...


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing on mine, as it is illegal in the state of NC.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What does everyone use for their license plate "surround" on the back of their CC? I'm curious...


I have a slightly Tinted cover over mine. Really not supposed to in North Carolina.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What does everyone use for their license plate "surround" on the back of their CC? I'm curious...


In AZ they'll pull u over if any of the plate lettering is covered by the plate frame....but I had this one before i took it off cuz I thought there was too much black going on in the back....I liked it cuz it let everyone know what kind of car it was cuz no one ever knows lol plus it was like $10 on eBay


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

AZ_CC said:


> In AZ they'll pull u over if any of the plate lettering is covered by the plate frame....but I had this one before i took it off cuz I thought there was too much black going on in the back....I liked it cuz it let everyone know what kind of car it was cuz no one ever knows lol plus it was like $10 on eBay


:laugh: So you debadged and then have(had) a license plate cover to help others identify the car???


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I got an "R" plate frame on mine. Thinking of changing it out with my Neuspeed one after I get my Euro plate in the front


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

lol, ok... now I gotta go and try and find a license plate cover and see what OEM ones are available. I'd prefer an "individual" one or an "Exclusive" one..... but let me see what's in the old catalouge.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

This is what I put on mine. It's better than the dealer frame.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> :laugh: So you debadged and then have(had) a license plate cover to help others identify the car???


Hahaha yea I've never liked badges on any of my cars, plus I thought the plate looked a lot cleaner being black and all


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Duplicate (damn Tapatalk)


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's mine from eBay


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Duplicate (damn Tapatalk)


When it appears to have not posted, it really did, so just exit and discard. Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Here's mine from eBay


I like that alot, reminds me of a porsche! Here's mine, it's equivalent to 35% tint, guess I can always stick a regular frame under it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Here's mine from eBay


We need to tint our tails!


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Are msr wheels good for cc?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Whats the size of our Lug Bolt. Are they 14x1.5 93"shank?
Would these work?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Chrome-L...768&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=5&sd=330862346737&


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> We need to tint our tails!


Yeah, definitely. Although I don't like laminex type taillight tinting, only factory R-line tails.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Whats the size of our Lug Bolt. Are they 14x1.5 93"shank?
> Would these work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Chrome-L...768&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=5&sd=330862346737&


this is from achtunning:
All Volkswagen vehicles using a 5x112 or 5x100 bolt pattern use a 14mm diameter bolt with a 1.5 thread pitch. OEM Audi and VW wheels use a R13 ball seat bolt, aftermarket wheels may use a ball seat or cone seat style bolt. If purchasing bolts for use with spacers add the spacer thickness to 28 to find the optimal length (15mm spacer would be 15+28=43 for a recommended 43mm length).

So i would assume CC has stock 14 mm diammeter bolt with 1.5 thread pitch and 28mm long. Ball seat bolt


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yeah, definitely. Although I don't like laminex type taillight tinting, only factory R-line tails.


I ordered a set of R line tails from Germany for $399.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> this is from achtunning:
> All Volkswagen vehicles using a 5x112 or 5x100 bolt pattern use a 14mm diameter bolt with a 1.5 thread pitch. OEM Audi and VW wheels use a R13 ball seat bolt, aftermarket wheels may use a ball seat or cone seat style bolt. If purchasing bolts for use with spacers add the spacer thickness to 28 to find the optimal length (15mm spacer would be 15+28=43 for a recommended 43mm length).
> 
> So i would assume CC has stock 14 mm diammeter bolt with 1.5 thread pitch and 28mm long. Ball seat bolt


 Great. Thx.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yeah, definitely. Although I don't like laminex type taillight tinting, only factory R-line tails.


I'm with you on that, just don't want to drop that many bills........waiting for the right opportunity, for a good used set maybe.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm with you on that, just don't want to drop that many bills........waiting for the right opportunity, for a good used set maybe.


Why not just paint them? Get black paint and cut it with clear to make it "translucent". Multiple coats will make it darker.. ill be doing mine in the near future. My bro in law painted his but he did 5-6 coats and thats too dark. Ill probably do 2 and see how that looks. When I do it, ill post pics

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> I ordered a set of R line tails from Germany for $399.


That's a lot of money. The red doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> CPO doesn't matter its under power train warranty as well. As long as your under 60k it should be fine. Also sorry to hear, but hey at least your getting a replacement now rather than after warranty expired.


yep...kind of funny how i say this reply right after i got off the phone with the dealer who said the exact same thing :thumbup: It goes in on friday!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

mwurman said:


> yep...kind of funny how i say this reply right after i got off the phone with the dealer who said the exact same thing :thumbup: It goes in on friday!


Also I believe that it also warranties you for another 12k or 1 year should you hit over your power train in this year.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks that's slow as hell....must've took forever to get where u needed LOL


Didn't care how long it took just as long as CC wasn't damaged! I'm glad it's over now.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Why not just paint them? Get black paint and cut it with clear to make it "translucent". Multiple coats will make it darker.. ill be doing mine in the near future. My bro in law painted his but he did 5-6 coats and thats too dark. Ill probably do 2 and see how that looks. When I do it, ill post pics
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


I'm going to get mine tinted by the shop that did my windows.
2 coats = about 80$
Will add the rear lights in the bumper for 5 $

Just waiting for winter to go away!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstor...I-Pendulum-Mount-(Includes-Torque-Mount).html


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked my CC up today after an extended stay / vacation at the dealer for some work. Glad o have it back, though still have to address issues surrounding the service.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received weird package


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Thejas said:


> I'm going to get mine *tainted* by the shop that did my windows.
> 2 coats = about 80$
> Will add the rear lights in the bumper for 5 $
> 
> ...


 :what::laugh:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Thejas said:


> I'm going to get mine *tainted* by the shop that did my windows.


What the







??

Let's get some *TAINT'n* on up in this mug! :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna leave that alone...


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok ok ! Typo and fail autocorrect!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Received weird package


Whats in the box?


Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Took my CC in. They replaced the trim in the trunk. Glue didn't stick. So they're redoing it. Have me a loaner. 2012 Beatle. Herbie to be exact.









Nice car. Sucker will move. Has the DSG in it. I'm use to 6 speed manual. Has 19" wheels. Only has 4k on it.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just out of curiosity. Does anyone know what this wheel thingy does.









Has a R W and B. can't figure it out.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Just out of curiosity. Does anyone know what this wheel thingy does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it out. Apparently you can change the ambient lighting with that. Not sure what lighting. Guess ill have to wait till it gets dark.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Whats in the box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.



Ohhh forgot to go back n post


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cook0066 said:


> I figured it out. Apparently you can change the ambient lighting with that. Not sure what lighting. Guess ill have to wait till it gets dark.


Think you can change the color of the ambient lighting with that.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> I figured it out. Apparently you can change the ambient lighting with that. Not sure what lighting. Guess ill have to wait till it gets dark.


Red, Blue, White would be my guess for the light colors.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Ohhh forgot to go back n post


NICE! I see it was from Amazon? Do you have a link, and how much $$ 

:thumbup:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Just out of curiosity. Does anyone know what this wheel thingy does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the heck is this button? on the 2013?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Where the heck is this button? on the 2013?


This is a loaner. A 2012 Beatle. Mine is getting some work done. As far as I can tell. It only changes the color around the speakers in the front doors.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> This is a loaner. A 2012 Beatle. Mine is getting some work done. As far as I can tell. It only changes the color around the speakers in the front doors.


I was gonna say, caust that's not in my 12 lux ltd. That's pretty cool.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sorry but I don't know how you guys drive a DSG. My loaner was a 2012 Beatle with the DSG. That gearbox sucks. Glad to have my 6 speed Manual back.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know how you drive the CC with the DSG. My loaner was a 2012 Beatle with the DSG. That's gotta be the worst gearbox ever. Glad to have my CC with the 6 speed manual.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dsg is awesome once u get it going....and it has been proven that the dsg performs just as well as the manual if not better


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> This is a loaner. A 2012 Beatle. Mine is getting some work done. As far as I can tell. It only changes the color around the speakers in the front doors.


changes the lighting under the door panels as well. four-position three-color ambient lighting. The red was too dim although it matched the rest of the interior lights; the blue was so cool but didn't match. I used to have a 12' beetle


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Washed mine today with the no rinse car wash, car had about a inch of crud on it. It's candy white, so it was killing me. Oh and it was 73 degrees today so I went on and did it. Now it's raining lol. All good though, car needed the bath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Oh and it was 73 degrees today so I went on and did it. Now it's raining lol. All good though, car needed the bath


Raining is an understatement.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Walked out of work to see a nice hemorrhoid on my car. Realized there were like 7 CC's in the lot.










Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Not today but yesterday when it was 60+ :screwy: I washed my wheels (quick polish on them) and cleaned my interior. And today its back in the 20's :banghead: with more salt on the roads than snow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dsg is awesome once u get it going....and it has been proven that the dsg performs just as well as the manual if not better


X2


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dsg is awesome once u get it going....and it has been proven that the dsg performs just as well as the manual if not better


x3


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> today its back in the 20's :banghead: with more salt on the roads than snow.


Road salt is red there?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Road salt is red there?


No its a type of cleaner for the wheels. The spray actually has chemicals that react to iron and other particles. These bond together and dislodge the debry from the exterior of the wheel. When this occurs a chemical change happens and thus the color change is apparent.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Sonax wheel cleaner does that. Turns purple so you know it works. Love that stuff. I think ive seen purple salt tho:screwy:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> No its a type of cleaner for the wheels. The spray actually has chemicals that react to iron and other particles. These bond together and dislodge the debry from the exterior of the wheel. When this occurs a chemical change happens and thus the color change is apparent.





BORA RSI said:


> Sonax wheel cleaner does that. Turns purple so you know it works. Love that stuff. I think ive seen purple salt tho:screwy:


Ah, okay. :thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dsg is awesome once u get it going....and it has been proven that the dsg performs *better*


Fixed that for you. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> Fixed that for you. :thumbup:


I think you meant to say that it is does not perform as well.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered:
-Air Filter
-Cabin Air Filter
-Oil (Liqui Moly)
-Oil Filter (Mann)
-DSG Fluid (Pentosin)
-DSG Filter (OEM)
-Spark Plugs (Bosch)
-M14x1.5x45 Wheel Bolts (ECS Tuning)
-10mm Wheel Spacers (Akata)

Just need coilovers and tires for my Carlssons and I'll be ready for spring! Ordering coilovers when the snow stops.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Ordered:
> -Air Filter
> -Cabin Air Filter
> -Oil (Liqui Moly)
> ...


All I use in mine is liqui moly.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

x2 on liqui. 5w30 for me. 
engine runs so smooth and mgs are better.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> x2 on liqui. 5w30 for me.
> engine runs so smooth and mgs are better.


I run 5w-40


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: $11 Volvo's for sale!*

Here's my Thule rack installed.



















Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I liek the way it looks:beer:.. Expensive?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in the market for a bike rack as well. Curious about why you chose Thule over the OEM solution.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Goodies came in today. Thanks to Bud at Keffer VW. 4 new plugs and 4 new coils. No more misfire.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Glowing rings of trimness*



KOWCC said:


> Headrest control - aluminum surrounds....will post some detail daylight pics tomorrow...


Epoxied mine on the other day, being a dark area they really catch the eye nicely.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Epoxied mine on the other day, being a dark area they really catch the eye nicely.


Agreed! What epoxy brand did you use, and an epoxy for metal, plastic??

I got fed up and used Krazy glue....very solid .


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Goodies came in today. Thanks to Bud at Keffer VW. 4 new plugs and 4 new coils. No more misfire.


These the golf R coils or just regular CC coils?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> These the golf R coils or just regular CC coils?


They look like regular CC coils. The Golf R coils don't have that black "sleeve" on them


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

They're CC coils but I think he said in an earlier post they're rev B and supposed to be better then what most come with stock (rev A)....or maybe it was Rico that was talking about them


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

imaccc said:


>


I've got to know what you used to achieve this. I've been dreaming about red footwell light for months and months. Please help me end the nightmare.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr CC said:


> I've got to know what you used to achieve this. I've been dreaming about red footwell light for months and months. Please help me end the nightmare.


Ive done it easy and cheap way,
Buy red 2 led strips for around $10-15
Wire it o the light that is in ash tray in center console- thats it!


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr CC said:


> I've got to know what you used to achieve this. I've been dreaming about red footwell light for months and months. Please help me end the nightmare.



This is all you have to do, it took me two hours start to finish.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2863357


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

imaccc said:


> This is all you have to do, it took me two hours start to finish.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2863357












I bought these from Walmart for $15.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ebay 6 bux shipped 3smd red leds... Perfect amount of light...Not too bright...Just saying


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

imaccc said:


>


Looks great,man!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Mr CC said:


> I've got to know what you used to achieve this. I've been dreaming about red footwell light for months and months. Please help me end the nightmare.


I like the red footwells (you need to do rear to btw), but they remind me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgVSBJRoXyw


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed my new Euro Switch. Now I'm waiting for tax refund to order coilovers


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> These the golf R coils or just regular CC coils?


CC. They are the rev b ones.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Dropped her off at the dealer this morning for some "fixing." I was pulling into subdivision a few days ago at 10mph, and hit a nasty patch of ice that caused my passenger side wheel to take a nasty full on hit into the curb. Thus resulting in a messed up alignment now, and I think a broken tie rod or bent control arm. Eh, what are you gonna do.... these things happen.

Anyways, out of warranty obviously and dealer gave me a free loaner. No car for the weekend at a minimum though.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay Here it is.


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi Stero1D, 

Do you have a write up of how you pulled the headlights apart to paint them inside and install the LEDs? 
I have seen some one else do this too but I never found out how they did it. 

Thanks 

Serkan


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

srkerd said:


> Hi Stero1D,
> 
> Do you have a write up of how you pulled the headlights apart to paint them inside and install the LEDs?
> I have seen some one else do this too but I never found out how they did it.
> ...


Unfortunately you can't melt them out. It took me 2 Razor blades to cut off the outer lip of the lens. 1 razor blade each light. I did put them in the oven to soften up the plastic though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Okay Here it is.



Those look freakin awesome!!!!....I'd like to how much a shop would charge me to do this, just hope they are sealed properly and don't develop moisture in them....good job :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stopped by Neuspeed to go from this:

















To this:

















Very happy with it so far! The sound from the turbo after the stage 1 tune was great, but now it's even louder 


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

The retrofit projector kit cost $270
LED strip cost $20 - can
window weld cost $20
plasti dip cost $6
light pray tint cost $20 - can


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> The retrofit projector kit cost $270
> LED strip cost $20 - can
> window weld cost $20
> plasti dip cost $6
> light pray tint cost $20 - can


I love how it looks!!! where did you get the retrofit kit? 

Thanks!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

4's :beer:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/store.php


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Stopped by Neuspeed to go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intake looks sweet and I bet it sounds awesome....I was looking at the neuspeed one at first but I'm not a big fan of an open filter in the engine bay.

P.s. how's the tune doing, are u overboosting anymore?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Okay Here it is.


I want it!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Intake looks sweet and I bet it sounds awesome....I was looking at the neuspeed one at first but I'm not a big fan of an open filter in the engine bay.
> 
> P.s. how's the tune doing, are u overboosting anymore?


Thanks dude!

The tune is great...I guess I should clear things up a bit. The car was never overboosting....it was just bad coils, but after the change to the Rev. B coils I have had zero issues. The car is running great, and I've even pushed it a little hard a couple of times. I would recommend that you get your coils changed to the Rev. Bs at the same time you get your tune if you don't already have them. And if anyone doesn't plan on getting a tune I would still recommend that you get the Rev. B coils. Never can be too carefull with these things. :wave::beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> The retrofit projector kit cost $270
> LED strip cost $20 - can
> window weld cost $20
> plasti dip cost $6
> light pray tint cost $20 - can


Which retrofit kit from that link? Bi Xenon Morimoto Mini stage III H!?

Might be worth picking up these and try it on them...instead of the factory part
http://www.go-part.com/0910-volkswagen-headlight-assembly-left-driver-p-41757.html?src=shoppingcom


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> The tune is great...I guess I should clear things up a bit. The car was never overboosting....it was just bad coils, but after the change to the Rev. B coils I have had zero issues. The car is running great, and I've even pushed it a little hard a couple of times. I would recommend that you get your coils changed to the Rev. Bs at the same time you get your tune if you don't already have them. And if anyone doesn't plan on getting a tune I would still recommend that you get the Rev. B coils. Never can be too carefull with these things. :wave::beer:


Awesome man glad to hear the tune and coils are working for u....I can't wait to get tuned and will upgrade to the rev B coils at the same time :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Guest2320 said:


> http://www.theretrofitsource.com/store.php


:thumbup:

Considered this route. Just wasn't ready to crack open my headlights any time soon. A set of "extras" like previously mentioned might be the way to go. But um... Doesn't look like you left any reflective surface in there for the cornering lights and high beams? Not gonna need those anymore or...?


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I liek the way it looks:beer:.. Expensive?


If you go buy them from a store, like REI this setup will total over $1,000. I traded a guy who was selling this on Craigslist a little something, plus $130. I did have to order the CC specific fit kit and a few bolts, pieces, new locks, and keys. All in for me, only about $300. :-D



munnarg said:


> I'm in the market for a bike rack as well. Curious about why you chose Thule over the OEM solution.


I went with the Thule option because I hate my VW dealer and didn't want to give them any extra business. Plus with the Thule rack I'll be able to add racks for my snowboard, kayak, and roof storage and order spare parts for it, indefinitely. Their tech support and parts ordering is extremely convenient and reasonable as well. Where as the dealer could discontinue something and I'd be up **** creek, or charge me a leg when all J have is arms. Did I mention I hate my VW dealer?

I also considered the Yakima option, but having the word Yakima emblazoned across the wind break was too much for me. 'Thule Sweden' is just better.


Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> The retrofit projector kit cost $270
> LED strip cost $20 - can
> window weld cost $20
> plasti dip cost $6
> light pray tint cost $20 - can


mad props! really nice!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought the CarGo system with blocks. I also have to install the dieselgeek ssk and stage 1 lower torque mount insert. It also turned 19k miles yesterday


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Considered this route. Just wasn't ready to crack open my headlights any time soon. A set of "extras" like previously mentioned might be the way to go. But um... Doesn't look like you left any reflective surface in there for the cornering lights and high beams? Not gonna need those anymore or...?


the corner lights are still chrome. the high beams are tinted black but I have not use them in the 3 years that I've been living in the city.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Which retrofit kit from that link? Bi Xenon Morimoto Mini stage III H!?
> 
> Might be worth picking up these and try it on them...instead of the factory part
> http://www.go-part.com/0910-volkswagen-headlight-assembly-left-driver-p-41757.html?src=shoppingcom


 Bi-xenon Morimoto Mini Stage III Kit (H1)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Okay Here it is.


The black painting looks pretty hot! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharn (Jan 26, 2013)

Put the LEDs on 1hr job









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Late night DIY - Illuminated Aluminum Vents


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Bad Mechatronic*

Just got mine back from the dealership. Bad Mechatronic unit after only 37000 miles. From what I've read on here this is not that uncommon. Glad it was still under warranty(CPO). If I'm not mistaken that should cover me for my 40,000 mile DSG service. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ADennis said:


> Just got mine back from the dealership. Bad Mechatronic unit after only 37000 miles. From what I've read on here this is not that uncommon. Glad it was still under warranty(CPO). If I'm not mistaken that should cover me for my 40,000 mile DSG service. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


glad its fixed under the warranty... whats mechatronic? which part is it?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

ADennis said:


> Just got mine back from the dealership. Bad Mechatronic unit after only 37000 miles. From what I've read on here this is not that uncommon. Glad it was still under warranty(CPO). If I'm not mistaken that should cover me for my 40,000 mile DSG service. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


I don't think it covers service, I believe out only covers issues with the car not scheduled maintenance. Though I may be wrong

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my rear passenger side bulb holder for my break lights replaced. The bulb holder itself was burnt. I also had them remove their advertisement sticker off the back of my car. They were supposed to do that a few weeks ago and they simply forgot. Next time I go in they need to replace the silver handle on the rear cop holder. It was broken when I purchased the car and I asked them to fix it and they forgot both times.



Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> glad its fixed under the warranty... whats mechatronic? which part is it?


It's the electromechanical part of the trans that controls the clutches.

I did some more searching and it sounds like all that I need to do is change the filter and that should check all the boxes for the 40k service.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Blacked out my rear VW emblem.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ looks good buddy!!! Whr in IL u reside? :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ADennis said:


> It's the electromechanical part of the trans that controls the clutches.
> 
> I did some more searching and it sounds like all that I need to do is change the filter and that should check all the boxes for the 40k service.


Yeah, that's right, it would be the filter + 6 lt of trans liquid + 1 seal... You can check out the DSG maintenance kit at ECS Tuning.

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good looking '13! Bought it at bommarito? So must live close to STL area...? Im pretty local to you.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Good looking '13! Bought it at bommarito? So must live close to STL area...? Im pretty local to you.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Yeah, live in Granite City, right outside St. Louis.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use to work at scott Afb. Now I work downtown stl.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok for the members that know me....you know that I've tried every possible LED option on my tag lights! Nothing has worked as you all know because I have a 2012 Lux ltd. well.........PROBLEM CURED! Thanks to CC-SA out in South Africa! Thank you brother...

Added 68ohm 0.25watt resistors and wrapped in electrical tape to avoid shortages.....SUCCESS, no errors. Sorry car is filthy dirty, that's Michigan this time of year!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet! My Wifye is going to love me... More! LOL

She hates the light error indicator on the dashboard's the cluster! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice work :thumbup:. My car is just as filthy, winter sucks. Last time I was even able to wash my car it froze instantly lol.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok for the members that know me....you know that I've tried every possible LED option on my tag lights! Nothing has worked as you all know because I have a 2012 Lux ltd. well.........PROBLEM CURED! Thanks to CC-SA out in South Africa! Thank you brother...
> 
> Added 68ohm 0.25watt resistors and wrapped in electrical tape to avoid shortages.....SUCCESS, no errors. Sorry car is filthy dirty, that's Michigan this time of year!


:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Nice work :thumbup:. My car is just as filthy, winter sucks. Last time I was even able to wash my car it froze instantly lol.


I hear you on the "froze instantly" and since there is soo much weather strip lining on these cars, everything seals shut when frozen


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

By the way guys did you notice how small that SMD was, it's as big as the head of a needle, look how much light! Those are brighter than the one light assembly that has 16 smds on each side. Never seen anything like this b4


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also changed my interior lighting with bulbs from the same company as the bulb above. Super bright interior now and no more of the blue tint, but pure white instead. Very satisfied with these bulbs and company. Thanks to another members suggestion. Superbrightleds.com. More pricey than the Chinese stuff but 1000x better quality and only 4 shipping days away, not 30!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ok for the members that know me....you know that I've tried every possible LED option on my tag lights! Nothing has worked as you all know because I have a 2012 Lux ltd. well.........PROBLEM CURED! Thanks to CC-SA out in South Africa! Thank you brother...
> 
> Added 68ohm 0.25watt resistors and wrapped in electrical tape to avoid shortages.....SUCCESS, no errors. Sorry car is filthy dirty, that's Michigan this time of year!


First test drive, 50 minutes long, lights on, no overheating, no codes, no fires in the bumper . Absolutely perfect job. It is only 17 degrees outside though. Will test again in a few months at 100 degrees lol


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks great. I bet the interior feels warmer too without the blue tint now too. :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Looks great. I bet the interior feels warmer too without the blue tint now too. :beer:


Yes much better. At first I was a big fan of the blue...not any more


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Also changed my interior lighting with bulbs from the same company as the bulb above. Super bright interior now and no more of the blue tint, but pure white instead. Very satisfied with these bulbs and company. Thanks to another members suggestion. Superbrightleds.com. More pricey than the Chinese stuff but 1000x better quality and only 4 shipping days away, not 30!


Which interior 194 bulbs did you go with from them? May change out my bulbs that I think have a slight blue tint to them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pure white...they are also much brighter than the blue tint ones...you see all the way down to the floor mats now lol. They look just like the Chinese ones but i have no clue how they make them soo bright....I mean look at my license plate...it's crazy bright from that 1 mini led

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...led-bulb-5-smd-led-wide-angle-wedge-base/206/


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Also changed my interior lighting with bulbs from the same company as the bulb above. Super bright interior now and no more of the blue tint, but pure white instead. Very satisfied with these bulbs and company. Thanks to another members suggestion. Superbrightleds.com. More pricey than the Chinese stuff but 1000x better quality and only 4 shipping days away, not 30!


What license plate bulbs are those that you're using which have zero blue tint? I have tried several and all look slightly blue, especially compared to the pure white output of my OEM Bi-Xenons.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The bulbs are on the previous page, also from superbrightleds...yes they are pure white like my bi-x as well


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

Cleaned my European V6 and made first picture with Eibachs.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Late night DIY - Illuminated Aluminum Vents


where did you buy the vents?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cleaned interior and organized trunk!
Sucks no vacuum!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> where did you buy the vents?


Boldsport! Comes with harness as well


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> where did you buy the vents?


Boldsport! Comes with harness as well


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Drove it to work, and finally got a chance to use the side mirror defrosters on my aespherical mirrors.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Drove it to work, and finally got a chance to use the side mirror defrosters on my aespherical mirrors.


I put those mirrors on my CC about a week ago. Can't seem to get use to them. Lol.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Cleaned interior and organized trunk!
> Sucks no vacuum!


i see You lift things up and put them down.
:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> i see You lift things up and put them down.
> :laugh:


ehhh somewhat bro  

It was real mess  Some people have seen before cleaning picture lol...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Haha! I know what you mean. It took me a while to get used to them also. The trick is not to concentrate on the "fold" of the mirror. Your eyes will adjust to it naturally


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> ehhh somewhat bro
> ...


yeah same here :thumbup:.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> yeah same here :thumbup:.


Big boyz 4 life


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Met up with a buddy and washed the car after we had some sprinkling the other day and it ruined the car....so fresh and soo clean clean again LOL


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Keep on stickin*



KOWCC said:


> Agreed! What epoxy brand did you use, and an epoxy for metal, plastic??
> 
> I got fed up and used Krazy glue....very solid .


 I used regular two part epoxy. Used a little square of wood and duct tape to to hold while bonding over night. Super glue sounds way easier and effective. Good idea.

Having top pipe and charge pipe installed tomorrow at Steve's European automotive , in White lake. Let you know how it goes.

I REALLY like the headrest trim rings, thanks for the part hook up.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> I used regular two part epoxy. Used a little square of wood and duct tape to to hold while bonding over night. Super glue sounds way easier and effective. Good idea.
> 
> Having top pipe and charge pipe installed tomorrow at Steve's European automotive , in White lake. Let you know how it goes.
> 
> I REALLY like the headrest trim rings, thanks for the part hook up.


I see, yeah Krazy glue was outstanding. Bonding time was about 20 seconds, and pulled at it a few times, its solid as a rock!!

When I applied the glue to the inner part of the ring, i used a heat gum just to solidify the liquid glue a little so that when I install I have do dripping of excess glue.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Connections*



KOWCC said:


> I see, yeah Krazy glue was outstanding. Bonding time was about 20 seconds, and pulled at it a few times, its solid as a rock!!
> 
> When I applied the glue to the inner part of the ring, i used a heat gum just to solidify the liquid glue a little so that when I install I have do dripping of excess glue.


Good idea. There is also superglue that comes as a gel too.... I likes adhesives....


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Let there be.......*



Sharn said:


> Put the LEDs on 1hr job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you tell me which Led and where you got them. I'm assuming they're the low beams.They look good, they're very white. Do you find them bright enough? 

I'm currently using Silver Star Ultras in my low beams and 56K Xenon bulbs in my fogs.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Thinking about buying the eBay body kit just for the hell of it...it's cheap and no one else has it; and I'm never paying a $1,000+ for a damn OEM lip kit. :thumbdown:










Opinions? opcorn:


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, I say go for it! If it is nice, then you have something unique that you got for a good deal. If the fit and finish is sub-par you may have to get a local body shop to do some work on it, and it will still likely be cheaper than the OEM piece.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Thinking about buying the eBay body kit just for the hell of it...it's cheap and no one else has it; and I'm never paying a $1,000+ for a damn OEM lip kit. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get it.. lets see how it really looks! 

I wl get rear defuser after you :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Do It!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Is there a pic of the back?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Get it.. lets see how it really looks!
> 
> I wl get rear defuser after you :beer:


Emailed the selling to see if he has any pictures other than stock photos. opcorn:



KOWCC said:


> Is there a pic of the back?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Emailed the selling to see if he has any pictures other than stock photos. opcorn:


post them up if you get anything.. wonder how the quality of the plastic is


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> post them up if you get anything.. wonder how the quality of the plastic is


Well it's fiberglass...not plastic.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay I have the pics...who wants to see?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Okay I have the pics...who wants to see?


I do I do!!! Lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Okay I have the pics...who wants to see?


POST THEM!! Ive been eying this kit for 2 months but haven't pulled the trigger based on it shipping from Poland...and never got actual pics of the product.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are the pics I was sent. 

http://imgur.com/GIA1dwf,968hA0J,nB...gS0rt,IlOsPpT,CrAFml2,6qYb6ax,rqAFQKn,50EQBHa


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Front and rear dont look bad at all. The sides look really thin and may possible sag/warp over time.

I guess it all depends on how they fit to the car. Might pull the trigger on these, I can always 'glas them up a bit for strength/fitament.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing that rear valance on a car. It is hard to get an idea of the depth, and how low the diffuser slats sit, without it being on the car.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

I am thinking about pulling the trigger on these but I'm not familiar with mounting body panels/lips with double sided tape. Is this something I could do or should I leave it to a shop to do the work?


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

You could probably do it with some help from a couple friends. Here is a DIY that I found on another site:
http://www.fordfusionclub.com/showthread.php?t=312035



> First off if possible 'dry fit' your piece/pieces before sending them off to the painter of your choice. Making sure they fit before paint is critical as once you have it painted, you now own it! It is also critical that your paint person does not get ANY overspray or paint on the back of the pieces where the 3M tape is to be installed. That area needs to be clean and free of any dirt, solvents or debris of any kind. If not this is one of the biggest reasons for the 3M adhesive tape failure.
> 
> Once the piece/pieces are back from the painter you are ready to begin your install....start out by again 'dry fitting' your painted piece so this can allow you to mark the areas that the piece/pieces will be in contact with the vehicle...You can use a grease pencil for this but I have always decided to use low tack painter's tape.
> 
> ...


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

That said, since you are 'notamechanic", good results will be virtually guaranteed from a body shop.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> That said, since you are 'notamechanic", good results will be virtually guaranteed from a body shop.


lol! I am not a mechanic, but I know how to turn a wrench.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> lol! I am not a mechanic, but I know how to turn a wrench.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> I am thinking about pulling the trigger on these but I'm not familiar with mounting body panels/lips with double sided tape. Is this something I could do or should I leave it to a shop to do the work?


Once i got fiberglass skirts on my wrx.. It sucked to wrk w n cracks easily man!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Once i got fiberglass skirts on my wrx.. It sucked to wrk w n cracks easily man!!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Breeeeeathing*

Today I had installed a top pipe and charge pipe, both aftermarket and full round hi flow.
Outside of a catback they were the last flow upgrades to the turbo system.
Me and the butt dyno are super pleased. Keep chipping away at the throttle response area. I feel better response and more pull. I already had nice sound but its even better now. 
Coupled with my Sprint booster mod I'm anxious to get to the strip. High 13's I'm thinkin. 
Ah well, springs the next season.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Today I had installed a top pipe and charge pipe, both aftermarket and full round hi flow.
> Outside of a catback they were the last flow upgrades to the turbo system.
> Me and the butt dyno are super pleased. Keep chipping away at the throttle response area. I feel better response and more pull. I already had nice sound but its even better now.
> Coupled with my Sprint booster mod I'm anxious to get to the strip. High 13's I'm thinkin.
> Ah well, springs the next season.



Nice man which ones did u get?....I felt better turbo response as well along with the turbo being more vocal....my turbo is very loud spooling, anything over 1/4 throttle and u can hear it like a king cobra ready to strike LOL....hopefully u get to the 13s to go with a nice trap speed....I'm trying to get out to the strip before I get tuned and then after and see if there's a significant difference.


P.s. on a side note does anyone know what stock boost is?


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paint correction, wax, seal. Cell phone picture doesn't do it justice... I need DSLR brooo!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Paint correction, wax, seal. Cell phone picture doesn't do it justice... I need DSLR brooo!



Nice color :thumbup:, I haven't really seen any that color

What's paint correction?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> P.s. on a side note does anyone know what stock boost is?


I don't have a tune and I hit 12.5-13

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice color :thumbup:, I haven't really seen any that color
> 
> What's paint correction?


I chose this color because it's one of the ones you don't see as much. Paint correction is basically when you use a series of compounds to get the paint back to new condition. I got rid of all my swirl marks and haziness with Meguiars 105 and then used Meguiars High Tec Yellow Wax 26 and then Auto Finesse Tough Coat.

EDIT: Of course I washed and used autoscrub instead of clay bar before starting any polishing


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I don't have a tune and I hit 12.5-13
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Nice that's not too bad, I thought it was around 10ish....so with the average tune they bump it up ~6lbs to 19ish....man I can't wait to get tuned :banghead:




MHardiman90 said:


> I chose this color because it's one of the ones you don't see as much. Paint correction is basically when you use a series of compounds to get the paint back to new condition. I got rid of all my swirl marks and haziness with Meguiars 105 and then used Meguiars High Tec Yellow Wax 26 and then Auto Finesse Tough Coat.
> 
> EDIT: Of course I washed and used autoscrub instead of clay bar before starting any polishing



That sounds like a lot of work, but boy does it look good....I might have to look into doing this sometime soon, I'm starting to notice more and more swirl marks as time goes on


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm waiting to hear back from a uni dealer in my state so I can ship my ecu in for a stage 2. Just need to install my dp beforehand. Anyone know if this is easily done with the car on jackstands? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That sounds like a lot of work, but boy does it look good....I might have to look into doing this sometime soon, I'm starting to notice more and more swirl marks as time goes on


I use detailing as a stress reliever so I enjoy doing it. Pays off having a clean car 5 days a week in the winter :laugh:



Turb02 said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from a uni dealer in my state so I can ship my ecu in for a stage 2.


My dealer is a Uni dealer. I can't wait to get tuned.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from a uni dealer in my state so I can ship my ecu in for a stage 2. Just need to install my dp beforehand. Anyone know if this is easily done with the car on jackstands?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Dang that sucks u have to ship ur ecu in....but yea I've heard of plenty of ppl doing the DP install in their garage.

I was trying to decide for months on which tune to get between UNI and GIAC....the deciding factor was the shop that was doing the install, the GIAC shop seemed waay more knowledgeable about the tune and what to do....I couldn't say that about the UNI dealer....so GIAC it is!!!!


----------



## patrickzx636 (Feb 7, 2012)

at a recent car show. its coming along slowly but im gettin there.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks u have to ship ur ecu in....but yea I've heard of plenty of ppl doing the DP install in their garage.
> 
> I was trying to decide for months on which tune to get between UNI and GIAC....the deciding factor was the shop that was doing the install, the GIAC shop seemed waay more knowledgeable about the tune and what to do....I couldn't say that about the UNI dealer....so GIAC it is!!!!


I know. I've got an APR dealer not far from my work but have heard horror stories about the shop, which sucks for APR. 

I may plan to install my dp and TOP/charge pipe next weekend then. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I know. I've got an APR dealer not far from my work but have heard horror stories about the shop, which sucks for APR.
> 
> I may plan to install my dp and TOP/charge pipe next weekend then.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Ur gonna feel a HUGE difference after u install that stuff plus ur turbo is gonna be LOUD after u put those 2 mods on....DP is my favorite mod so far


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope so. The ctsturbo intake sounds good by itself. I can only imagine what it's gonna sound/feel like with those added. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Put wheels on the '13 R-Line


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> Put wheels on the '13 R-Line


Size, offset, and tire size


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got a set of Bristol takeoffs from a 2013 Passat TDI


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> Put wheels on the '13 R-Line


Luv it


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

mhardiman90 said:


> size, offset, and tire size


20x9 et40 235-35-20


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Luv it


Thank you, I was worried about how Night Blue and the Gun Metal would look together, but very pleased with how they tie into each other, with the metallic in the wheels and car paint, and the machined areas on the wheels with the chrome trim.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> Thank you, I was worried about how Night Blue and the Gun Metal would look together, but very pleased with how they tie into each other, with the metallic in the wheels and car paint, and the machined areas on the wheels with the chrome trim.


See thread i created.. Im trying to pick sum wheels too.. Like urs or concepts! But its hard to decide.. Mabe i should get both sets!


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> Thank you, I was worried about how Night Blue and the Gun Metal would look together, but very pleased with how they tie into each other, with the metallic in the wheels and car paint, and the machined areas on the wheels with the chrome trim.


I have a Night Metallic Blue also and I've always wanted some A5 reps in gunmetal. Might have to get a different look now so I don't look like you. RS6 reps will work!


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*What did I do today you ask?*

Bought a lousy set of new brake pads, set of new wheels that look like crap mounted, decent tires, and a new set of lowering springs that suck. 
$2500 later...#disappointed
:banghead:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Draw007 said:


> Bought a lousy set of new brake pads, set of new wheels that look like crap mounted, decent tires, and a new set of lowering springs that suck.
> $2500 later...#disappointed
> :banghead:


Pics or it didn't happen. That sucks. That's why it's almost worth buying a set of wheels that's already been done. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lil present for my key-fob


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Turbo Plumbing*



AZ_CC said:


> Nice man which ones did u get?....I felt better turbo response as well along with the turbo being more vocal....my turbo is very loud spooling, anything over 1/4 throttle and u can hear it like a king cobra ready to strike LOL....hopefully u get to the 13s to go with a nice trap speed....I'm trying to get out to the strip before I get tuned and then after and see if there's a significant difference.
> 
> 
> P.s. on a side note does anyone know what stock boost is?


Top is AWE, Charge is Neuspeed. Go to strip. Arizona, is warm, yes?.... You're bolt ons should really pull together with a tune. .....With a stage 2 ,and other bits ,check sig, I'm boosting to 22.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Top is AWE, Charge is Neuspeed. Go to strip. Arizona, is warm, yes?.... You're bolt ons should really pull together with a tune. .....With a stage 2 ,and other bits ,check sig, I'm boosting to 22.



Oh nice, yea bro its like 70* in the day and drops to 40* in the night our tracks are open year round....I know man I soo can't wait to get tuned, I could only imagine how it would be with 10 more lbs of boost


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got tired of the bulb out light on my dash, so I swapped out the LEDs with the Hoen festoon bulbs.
Before:








After:









Good thing that my new LED bulbs and resistors are going to be here soon. Once you go LED you can't go back 


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea leds are awesome....they're brighter, use less power, last longer and of course look waay better


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got tired of the bulb out light on my dash, so I swapped out the LEDs with the Hoen festoon bulbs.
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, look back at what I did.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

All 4 of my Hoen festoons ended up burning out...all within 1 month. Got a full refund though. They claimed a 2% fault rate, so they send you an extra pair.......with my experience it was more like 100%.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Dude, look back at what I did.


Yeah, I'm just waiting on my stuff to get here. New LEDs should be here tomorrow, and buying resistors after work. Hopefully have them installed tomorrow night


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting on my stuff to get here. New LEDs should be here tomorrow, and buying resistors after work. Hopefully have them installed tomorrow night


what kind of bulbs on the picture man?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> what kind of bulbs on the picture man?


I had the Racing dash LED kit on, but I don't think there is any way of getting around the bulb out light on the 2012's with that kit.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I installed my dieselgeek sigma ssk.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting on my stuff to get here. New LEDs should be here tomorrow, and buying resistors after work. Hopefully have them installed tomorrow night


Radio shack for resistors.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally got my Eibach Pro Kit springs installed - I could not be any happier. Will wait a day for the springs to settle before I go back for an allignment.










Sorry for the low quality night pic. Will post better ones later.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

:thumbup: can't wait to put my eibach's on


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Finally got my Eibach Pro Kit springs installed - I could not be any happier. Will wait a day for the springs to settle before I go back for an allignment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing beats the Eibachs IMO


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Can't wait for my taxes or my lawsuit to be settled so I can go low too and get tuned.

It sucks going from a mkvi that is tuned and has a stage 2 clutch in it. Don't get me writing I love my CC, butt u live having more power available when I need it.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Radorider98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Gave mine quick bath to get all the nasty salt off


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> :thumbup: can't wait to put my eibach's on


You will love Eibach's. It took me a long time and a lot of reading on this forum to make my decision. I'm glad I made the right choice, though. Do not make the mistake of getting H&R's, else, you will kick yourself in the nuts everyday you drive your car - too harsh for a DD.

I just measured the height today and I'm exactly at 26" FTG with 18" Interlagos and 235/40/18 Nitto Motivo tires. Hope this info helps others that are still on the fence about what springs to get.

Eibach Pro Kit :thumbup: H&R's :thumbdown: :banghead:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

van33 said:


> You will love Eibach's. It took me a long time and a lot of reading on this forum to make my decision. I'm glad I made the right choice, though. Do not make the mistake of getting H&R's, else, you will kick yourself in the nuts everyday you drive your car - too harsh for a DD.
> 
> I just measured the height today and I'm exactly at 26" FTG with 18" Interlagos and 235/40/18 Nitto Motivo tires. Hope this info helps others that are still on the fence about what springs to get.
> 
> Eibach Pro Kit :thumbup: H&R's :thumbdown: :banghead:


How do you like the Motivos???

TM


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nothing beats the Eibachs IMO


Agreed, bro. I have to personally thank you, Kareem and others that I've PM'd for helping me out with my decision. I'm sure I'll be buggin you some more with other mod questions, so please, bear with me 

One last thing, eventhough Dan didn't really replied to any of my PM's, I'd like to thank him as well for all of the informational posts that he's added to this forum. He's truly helping a lot of people, with or without his knowledge.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC made me post it







lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> How do you like the Motivos???
> 
> TM


I like them, dude. I think I may have done a quick review of them on a different post. I like them better than my previous tire set that was a little loud for my taste - good grip though. The Motivo's have excellent grip as well and is softer - great ride quality, IMO. I have yet to test them in wet conditions as we've pretty much been bone dry here is FL. In dry conditions, cornering and merging on roads at a high speed, they are excellent. With a 60k warranty at Discount Tire, these tires fit my needs very well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> KOWCC made me post it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking fwd to seeing it in person next week!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

van33 said:


> You will love Eibach's. It took me a long time and a lot of reading on this forum to make my decision. I'm glad I made the right choice, though. Do not make the mistake of getting H&R's, else, you will kick yourself in the nuts everyday you drive your car - too harsh for a DD.
> 
> I just measured the height today and I'm exactly at 26" FTG with 18" Interlagos and 235/40/18 Nitto Motivo tires. Hope this info helps others that are still on the fence about what springs to get.
> 
> Eibach Pro Kit :thumbup: H&R's :thumbdown: :banghead:


I wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea based on your post. Everyone is certainly entitled to their own opinion, but... I have the H&R sport springs on my car and they are not harsh at all. It's a daily driver and I have absolutely no complaints whatsoever.

There are plenty of other people also using H&R that love them...

So... I'm just saying :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Agreed, bro. I have to personally thank you, Kareem and others that I've PM'd for helping me out with my decision. I'm sure I'll be buggin you some more with other mod questions, so please, bear with me
> 
> One last thing, eventhough Dan didn't really replied to any of my PM's, I'd like to thank him as well for all of the informational posts that he's added to this forum. He's truly helping a lot of people, with or without his knowledge.


Van, no need to thank bro, more than happy to help. If I was not excited to help others mod up their cars and enjoy their work, as well as learn from you guys in return, I wouldn't be here!

Dan is a wealth of knowledge....I'm lucky that he personally installed my Eibachs.... 

And keep asking allllll the questions you need....I'm sure it will ever get anywhere close to Stero1D's 50+ PM's to me each day ....lol....nothing but love Serge, just messen..... Looking forward to meeting up next week. I'll bring some extra front tires....cause ill be driving the heck out of your stage 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Van, no need to thank bro, more than happy to help. If I was not excited to help others mod up their cars and enjoy their work, as well as learn from you guys in return, I wouldn't be here!
> 
> Dan is a wealth of knowledge....I'm lucky that he personally installed my Eibachs....
> 
> And keep asking allllll the questions you need....I'm sure it will ever get anywhere close to Stero1D's 50+ PM's to me each day ....lol....nothing but love Serge, just messen..... Looking forward to meeting up next week. I'll bring some extra front tires....cause ill be driving the heck out of your stage 2


Thats why u were so kind, you wana beat on my baby )

Ok bring that rubber lmao!!!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thats why u were so kind, you wana beat on my baby )
> 
> Ok bring that rubber lmao!!!


lmao..that sounds so wrong..baby, rubber...oh lawd :screwy: lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> I wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea based on your post. Everyone is certainly entitled to their own opinion, but... I have the H&R sport springs on my car and they are not harsh at all. It's a daily driver and I have absolutely no complaints whatsoever.
> 
> There are plenty of other people also using H&R that love them...
> 
> So... I'm just saying :thumbup:


How insensitive of me. I apologize for generalizing. I did not put into consideration the many people that are running H&R springs. Again, I apologize and should have ended my post with a "In My Humble Opinion" statement.

Although, my comment was based on the many user that are ranting about H&R springs on this thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Suspension-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures. Complaints about bounciness, reverse racking and other have led me to believe that Eibach's are better than H&R's. Perhaps, that's a better statement. Again, I apologize for my insensitivity.

Lastly, seeing that you're in FL like myself, I do believe that you don't feel that difference as much since we somewhat have good roads, compared to other states that experience snow. Hence, that could be the reason why you're not complaining as much. Also, I have seen posts from fellow Vortex'rs (folks in the Mid West) in the same thread above, that hated H&R's so much which scared the crap out of me and made me go with Eibach's. Let's face it, for the not so skilled people that have to pay to get spring installed, it's not cheap, and to get an ill effect from a drastic change to make our vehicles look good, is not cool at all. Again, IMHO.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> lmao..that sounds so wrong..baby, rubber...oh lawd :screwy: lol


I know lol....
Rubber n beating = KOWCC's Dream coming true lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I know lol....
> Rubber n beating = KOWCC's Dream coming true lol


Have you retaliated enough?!?


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I installed my dieselgeek sigma ssk.
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


let me know how you like it. I have trouble getting into first gear and sometimes second. I may need to adjust it a bit


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> You will love Eibach's. It took me a long time and a lot of reading on this forum to make my decision. I'm glad I made the right choice, though. Do not make the mistake of getting H&R's, else, you will kick yourself in the nuts everyday you drive your car - too harsh for a DD.
> 
> I just measured the height today and I'm exactly at 26" FTG with 18" Interlagos and 235/40/18 Nitto Motivo tires. Hope this info helps others that are still on the fence about what springs to get.
> 
> Eibach Pro Kit :thumbup: H&R's :thumbdown: :banghead:


I am thinking of getting the same set of springs. I am also due for tires to be replaced. Problem is, I am planning to stick with the stock 17". Would the drop with the Eibach springs and 17" wheels look odd? I know it's a minimal drop but still.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

van33 said:


> How insensitive of me. I apologize for generalizing. I did not put into consideration the many people that are running H&R springs. Again, I apologize and should have ended my post with a "In My Humble Opinion" statement.
> 
> Although, my comment was based on the many user that are ranting about H&R springs on this thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Suspension-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures. Complaints about bounciness, reverse racking and other have led me to believe that Eibach's are better than H&R's. Perhaps, that's a better statement. Again, I apologize for my insensitivity.
> 
> Lastly, seeing that you're in FL like myself, I do believe that you don't feel that difference as much since we somewhat have good roads, compared to other states that experience snow. Hence, that could be the reason why you're not complaining as much. Also, I have seen posts from fellow Vortex'rs (folks in the Mid West) in the same thread above, that hated H&R's so much which scared the crap out of me and made me go with Eibach's. Let's face it, for the not so skilled people that have to pay to get spring installed, it's not cheap, and to get an ill effect from a drastic change to make our vehicles look good, is not cool at all. Again, IMHO.


Wow, okay. I don't have a bouncy ride or reverse rake either. I'm not complaining at all. I like them. Although I wouldn't mind being a little lower. I was thinking about going with some KONI's.

I wasn't trying to rattle your cage. Sorry, that wasn't my intentions.

Have a GREAT day dude!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Wow, okay. I don't have a bouncy ride or reverse rake either. I'm not complaining at all. I like them. Although I wouldn't mind being a little lower. I was thinking about going with some KONI's.
> 
> I wasn't trying to rattle your cage. Sorry, that wasn't my intentions.
> 
> Have a GREAT day dude!


It's all good, bro. Not trying to take the joy out of your setup and not trying to soapbox either. I know there's people that complain about both spring, and that's fair. I guess that why we are entitled to our own opinion. As long as you're happy with your setup, that's all that matters.

You have a GREAT day as well.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> I am thinking of getting the same set of springs. I am also due for tires to be replaced. Problem is, I am planning to stick with the stock 17". Would the drop with the Eibach springs and 17" wheels look odd? I know it's a minimal drop but still.


As long as you stay within specs of your stock tires (235/45/17), it would not look odd at all. My current setup has the same diameter 25.3" as the stock setup with 17's, meaning there's the same height. The drop would look very nice, IMHO. Not to mention comfy as well. Go for it, dude...you won't regret it.

Plus, if you go for a bigger setup further down the road (maybe 18's or 19's), you'll still love the ride for sure. I advise you to follow the thread that I have referrenced above. There's a plethora of knowledge to be gained in that thread. Read carefully and look at the comments of actual people that have experience on difference setups (coilsover, spring, etc).


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just ordered this:
http://www.hottexhaust.com/Magnaflow_16561

Used this coupon code: F62MPC38EX 

And got it for this: $541.25


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Just ordered this:
> http://www.hottexhaust.com/Magnaflow_16561
> 
> Used this coupon code: F62MPC38EX
> ...


What a awesome price. If I didn't already have the BB exhaust, I would order it as well. Maybe I should have a spare  I had a Magnaflow on my Dodge RAM and absolutely loved it.

Would love to hear a sound clip when you get it installed.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> What a awesome price. If I didn't already have the BB exhaust, I would order it as well. Maybe I should have a spare  I had a Magnaflow on my Dodge RAM and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Would love to hear a sound clip when you get it installed.


I thought so too. Not sure my wife will agree 

The only concern I have is the pic shows the exhaust being reduced to most likely stock size. Ill be installing the 42dd DP at the same time, so I wonder if this "bottleneck" will be an issue.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> As long as you stay within specs of your stock tires (235/45/17), it would not look odd at all. My current setup has the same diameter 25.3" as the stock setup with 17's, meaning there's the same height. The drop would look very nice, IMHO. Not to mention comfy as well. Go for it, dude...you won't regret it.
> 
> Plus, if you go for a bigger setup further down the road (maybe 18's or 19's), you'll still love the ride for sure. I advise you to follow the thread that I have referrenced above. There's a plethora of knowledge to be gained in that thread. Read carefully and look at the comments of actual people that have experience on difference setups (coilsover, spring, etc).


Thanks, man. Springs are definitely the next item on my mod list right after I am done with some necessary changes like the tires and brake pads (thinking StopTech pads).


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I had my first serious snow drive today with my car, and loved absolutely every minute of it. Few things are better than seeing everyone but yourself struggling with Mother Nature. I had a blast!

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> I had my first serious snow drive today with my car, and loved absolutely every minute of it. Few things are better than seeing everyone but yourself struggling with Mother Nature. I had a blast!
> 
> :thumbup::laugh:


I'll be in the same boat in a couple hours here in the Northeast. Expecting 2 feet of snow between this afternoon and tomorrow. Goddamn blizzard.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Kenmac15 said:


> let me know how you like it. I have trouble getting into first gear and sometimes second. I may need to adjust it a bit


I have no issues whatsoever. You definitely need to adjust the side to side cable. Pull it out about two to three more threads and you should be fine. I enjoy this shifter very much. So much better than the hpa that I had on my mkvi. I will be buying the sigma for the mkvi as well.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I'll be in the same boat in a couple hours here in the Northeast. Expecting 2 feet of snow between this afternoon and tomorrow. Goddamn blizzard.


Good luck man, I just drove in only 6 inches of the white stuff and it was impossible...I can't imagine the 24-36 inches they are forecasting! Pretty much a snow day without even consideration of any driving.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine was fantastic in the snow this morning with the stock Continentals. I quite like these tires. :thumbup:

Ordered coilovers last night!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting the wife's key coded so that she can use it.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Gonna plow the snow out of the drive way then install my new short shifter. :beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

dieracks said:


> ...then install my new short shifter. :beer:


Which one did you go with?


Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered H7 Nokya 70Watt Yellow bulbs for Hight beams! **bling**bling** Move over


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Which one did you go with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


I went with the OE Euro shifter from ECS. I was going to go with the diesel geek but decided to put the other $150 towards coil overs.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Good luck man, I just drove in only 6 inches of the white stuff and it was impossible...I can't imagine the 24-36 inches they are forecasting! Pretty much a snow day without even consideration of any driving.


Finally got home from work in one piece. It hasn't started to come down heavy yet, so I'm hoping the girlfriend makes it here soon. As long as we don't lose power we'll be fine.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

dieracks said:


> I went with the OE Euro shifter from ECS. I was going to go with the diesel geek but decided to put the other $150 towards coil overs.


Link to this $50 short shifter please? Isnt the Dieselgeek ssk $199?


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Link to this $50 short shifter please? Isnt the Dieselgeek ssk $199?


Here is the link http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Drivetrain/Shifter/ES2219718/

And yeah the Diesel Geek is $200. It offers a huge range of adjustability that the OE one doesn't but I wasn't looking for anything crazy, I just wanted a little bit shorter throw.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

dieracks said:


> Here is the link http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Drivetrain/Shifter/ES2219718/
> 
> And yeah the Diesel Geek is $200. It offers a huge range of adjustability that the OE one doesn't but I wasn't looking for anything crazy, I just wanted a little bit shorter throw.


Thanks! Please post reviews on how it feels. If possible post a vid of the after "throw" of this kit. Thats a steal of a price. The SSK's Ive purchased for past BMWs were retarded expensive and a b!tch to install (damn b!tch clips), for about 25% throw reduction.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Note: That short shifter reduces the up and down shifting action by 15-20%, but does not change the left-right action like the Diesel Geek one does.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Note: That short shifter reduces the up and down shifting action by 15-20%, but does not change the left-right action like the Diesel Geek one does.


And thats the only thing that keeps me looking at it. But I dont row through the gears in the CC like my past vehicles.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Took it for a quick drive to the gas station after the install and the shifts into 1st,3rd and 5th are definitely shorter but 2nd, 4th and 6th seem roughly the same. This could just be my imagination though, I only went for a short drive. I may need to adjust the shift linkage still but according to the install instructions on ECS's website there was no step for adjustment. I know when installing the Diesel Geek you have to lock the trans into the "home" position to make the adjustment so I may try that and see what happens.

Turb02 here is a link to another review of the same shifter with video comparison. He too seems to agree with the even and odd gear difference. http://squarespokes.com/08/review-mkvmkvi-oem-european-short-shifter-kit/


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for this. Guess Ill keep looking or just get the dieselgeek like originally planned.

Looks like a nice product but Id like to have even shifter feel across the board.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for this. Guess Ill keep looking or just get the dieselgeek like originally planned.
> 
> Looks like a nice product but Id like to have even shifter feel across the board.


No problem. For the 50 bucks this shifter is worth it. It's not an aggressive change but enough to make the gear changes sportier. I just played with the linkage and then went for another quick spin and the gear change is more even now. I may have just not put the linkage on far enough lol.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I would spend the extra money and go with the sigma from dieselgeek. The difference is amazing it does feel bought at first but does smooth itself out after a few weeks of driving. The shifting is such a big difference. I am ecstatic with my purchase. Next thing I have to install is my stage one tq mount insert. Then it's a stage 2 tune once apr gets their sale going again. Once I do that, I will waiting to lower her. That's a bigger purchase and I need to convince my fiance that I need that for my car lol.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had a piece of tire from a semi hit the front end. Insurance is picking it up. $1000 worth of damage.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Watched it disappear under snow in CT.... This was at 4pm it's over doubled since then.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Used rear fogs all day due to heavy snow


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Had a piece of tire from a semi hit the front end. Insurance is picking it up. $1000 worth of damage.



Dang man that sucks....hope all is well and it gets fixed good


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

*snowy day in NYC*

Took the CC for a ride & a couple of pics..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Watched it disappear under snow in CT.... This was at 4pm it's over doubled since then.



Pictures like this make me grateful to live where i do....i would freak if i saw my car like that


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.racingbrake.com/VW-MK5-6-FRONT-p/2173.htm

http://www.tyrolsport.com/brakes/ty...fening-kit-for-vw-mk4/mk5-r32-and-mk6-golf-r/

http://www.okadaprojects.com/usa/products_direct.htm

Hawk HPS front & rear pads

Stainless Steel Lines

Bilstein front Struts & rear shocks

Eibach Coils


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Installed my chrome tips tonight. Very happy with the result and looks.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> Watched it disappear under snow in CT.... This was at 4pm it's over doubled since then.


Damn blizzard knocked out my power here in RI, so I'm posting tethered to my Galaxy Note 2. I hope this thing is gone by the morning and the power is back on. 171000 homes and businesses are without power right now.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Done it through its first snow. Very impressed with the tires that came on it. Handled very well. I took her or because my brother had his cts out and he wanted me to follow him just in case. It was a good thing too, he ended up sliding everywhere and at one point ended up facing the other direction when he lost control. I was happy that my car outperformed his car lol. Obviously his car is rwd

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ptfern said:


> http://www.racingbrake.com/VW-MK5-6-FRONT-p/2173.htm
> 
> http://www.tyrolsport.com/brakes/ty...fening-kit-for-vw-mk4/mk5-r32-and-mk6-golf-r/
> 
> ...


Not to be rude or anything, but you do know for the price of those two piece rotors you could of picked up a conversion to the 345mm kit I believe it is with a set of adams rotors? What made you choose this direction over that or even spending a bit more for a big brake kit? Have you used Racing brake in the past and liked the product? Also nice on the Bilstein and what's with the coils


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

Ptfern-

Are those the ECS lines? If so, how the F did you get the rears to fit cause they don't fit my 2012 R Line


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there a noticeable improvement on the IP ignition?

Thanks


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

again new wheels: set number 4 in 8 month :screwy: ...but i think this will be the final one:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

oliverds said:


> again new wheels: set number 4 in 8 month :screwy: ...but i think this will be the final one:


Love how this looks.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but you do know for the price of those two piece rotors you could of picked up a conversion to the 345mm kit I believe it is with a set of adams rotors? What made you choose this direction over that or even spending a bit more for a big brake kit? Have you used Racing brake in the past and liked the product? Also nice on the Bilstein and what's with the coils




I went the RB route because I don't track the car and didn't feel I really would benefit from a BB setup. I know it would probably look "cool". The RB design is one of the best out there and the unsprung weight benefits are felt. It's about a 5lb savings per wheel. And did i say it's a HUGE improvment over the stock setup? Oh... and the fact that I was able to get a great deal on it didn't hurt. 

The IP (Okada) ignition coils are the best in the business hands down. I have a maxed out KO4 kit and was tired of all the misfires and dead coils. These will NEVER misfire and added some power up top in the rev range, and car just purs a lot smoother with these. Pulls like a beast now. Expensive, yes. But the piece of mind and gains for me were worth it. 

The Bilsteins? They speak for themselves. Incredible control without sacrificing comfort. For the price of the Bilsteins I could have gotten a coilover kit that are being advertised here on vortex for about the same price but decided not to. Between getting some of the best struts/shock in the business and a run of the mill coilover kit, I went the Bilstein route. I don't regret it for one minute. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ptfern said:


> The IP (Okada) ignition coils are the best in the business hands down. I have a maxed out KO4 kit and was tired of all the misfires and dead coils. These will NEVER misfire and added some power up top in the rev range, and car just purs a lot smoother with these. Pulls like a beast now. Expensive, yes. But the piece of mind and gains for me were worth it.


bro, thats ones you got?

https://uspmotorsports.com/IP-OKD-Plasma-Direct-Ignition-Coils-2.0T.html


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> bro, thats ones you got?
> 
> https://uspmotorsports.com/IP-OKD-Plasma-Direct-Ignition-Coils-2.0T.html



Yes sir.


----------



## mjw52684 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hate to see my baby covered in snow... had to take action

22 inches here in Boston


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

30 inches here in my area. But theres a driving ban until further notice.


----------



## mjw52684 (Dec 12, 2012)

Same here... no driving until 4pm they just announced... not that I'm going anywhere, the roads are a joke and I don't have 4motion 

Also the new total estimate here is 24.5 inches...

crazy!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ptfern said:


> Yes sir.




BALLER!!!! Lol


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

falcindor said:


> 30 inches here in my area. But theres a driving ban until further notice.





mjw52684 said:


> Same here... no driving until 4pm they just announced... not that I'm going anywhere, the roads are a joke and I don't have 4motion
> 
> Also the new total estimate here is 24.5 inches...
> 
> crazy!


Stay safe and warm guys.


----------



## mjw52684 (Dec 12, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Stay safe and warm guys.


Thanks!

Staying inside with some :beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I pulled her out of the driveway so I could snow blow the driveway. Well probably be putting on the snow tires and wheels today just in case

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> BALLER!!!! Lol


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry for everybody effected from the storm east but it is a nice day at the west coast so I finally got around to paint the calipers and hubs. There is still some rust showing though :banghead:
I didn't want to get the paint on to the braking surface so I left that part alone...


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Guess I should post some updated pics of the snow last night lol this is in new Hartford CT. 










You almost have to look twice to realize the bottom of my mirror is 8 inches above the snow.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

ptfern said:


> Yes sir.


Those plus some Bosch Platinum +4 would almost guarantee good burn!


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

NUISANCECC said:


> Ptfern-
> 
> Are those the ECS lines? If so, how the F did you get the rears to fit cause they don't fit my 2012 R Line


I believe these are ECS lines. My shop installed them. He never said anything about them.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

NightKnight said:


> Those plus some Bosch Platinum +4 would almost guarantee good burn!



Actually I got these NGK PFR7Q. According to APR these are the way to go with the KO4 setup.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Gotcha, those are good plugs for sure. I have used NGK plugs before. I am surprised that they have you running the stock temperature plugs. I would have thought that with your level of tune they would have you running a step colder plug. Maybe our cylinder heads and piston tops create enough turbulence that its not needed with a big turbo.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

NightKnight said:


> Gotcha, those are good plugs for sure. I have used NGK plugs before. I am surprised that they have you running the stock temperature plugs. I would have thought that with your level of tune they would have you running a step colder plug. Maybe our cylinder heads and piston tops create enough turbulence that its not needed with a big turbo.



If I'm not mistaken they are 1 heat range colder.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I was so dissapointed in my CC yesterday. It sucked so bad in the snow. I got stuck on a never small incline I couldnt even call it a hill. If I had the money id rid of it for a 4wd.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

falcindor said:


> I was so dissapointed in my CC yesterday. It sucked so bad in the snow. I got stuck on a never small incline I couldnt even call it a hill. If I had the money id rid of it for a 4wd.


The difference between a car that is good in the snow, and bad in the snow is....the tires. A car (with the exception of a AWD, which only accelerates better) is neither inherently good in the snow or poor. The tires are the beginning and the end of handling and braking performance in the snow. The only exception is if the car is really heavy, because weight does play a factor too, but the CC is hardly heavy.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Gave her a bath n made aptmnt at stealership








Found weird texture in my airbag, hope to get it replaced









Had a few Vortex dates


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

NightKnight said:


> The difference between a car that is good in the snow, and bad in the snow is....the tires.


Agreed. If you are unhappy, invest in a set of snow tires.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Agreed. If you are unhappy, invest in a set of snow tires.


Tires are everything!

Also I was at the home deposit getting salt bags, got 4 bags, 50 pounds each....put them in the trunk, and the cars handling was significantly better....my roads aren't that bad that I need to keep 4 bags in there at all times, but for others it will definitely help out.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Gave her a bath n made aptmnt at stealership
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

the airbag deplays 100% or zero! not just a bit so that the plastic starts to deform... looks more like you hitted the horn to hard. had this issue on my opel corsa and got it replaced by the stealership.


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Just finish installing Modshack's VTDA intake... sounds great... color matched as well!

Pictures (scrape on the top side was my fault):


----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Gave her a bath n made aptmnt at stealership
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My B7 passat´s steering wheel is exactly like that, it can only be visible in certain light / angle situations, it´s how they´re made, has to be the original mold.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

No i didn't hit horn hard or anything! There is no crack, just curve like that! Im going to see what dealer has to say about it! I think it cam factory like that or just bad plastic piece!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

doslinux said:


> Just finish installing Modshack's VTDA intake... sounds great... color matched as well!
> 
> Pictures (scrape on the top side was my fault):




That intake looks sweet!!!....looks identical to the vwr one....I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

oliverds said:


> again new wheels: set number 4 in 8 month :screwy: ...but i think this will be the final one:



20"?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Had the intake manifold assembly fixed! Threw a p2015 code..still was under the power train warranty so thats a perk. Also rolled over 45000 on the miles!:thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

doslinux said:


> Just finish installing Modshack's VTDA intake... sounds great... color matched as well!
> 
> Pictures (scrape on the top side was my fault):


I love it. That sh!t looks great.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Gave her a bath n made aptmnt at stealership
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has about the same thing going on I just thought it was a fluke in the plastic. Almost looks exactly alike!! Let me know that comes of it please.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

ptfern said:


> I went the RB route because I don't track the car and didn't feel I really would benefit from a BB setup. I know it would probably look "cool". The RB design is one of the best out there and the unsprung weight benefits are felt. It's about a 5lb savings per wheel. And did i say it's a HUGE improvment over the stock setup? Oh... and the fact that I was able to get a great deal on it didn't hurt.
> 
> The IP (Okada) ignition coils are the best in the business hands down. I have a maxed out KO4 kit and was tired of all the misfires and dead coils. These will NEVER misfire and added some power up top in the rev range, and car just purs a lot smoother with these. Pulls like a beast now. Expensive, yes. But the piece of mind and gains for me were worth it.
> 
> ...


Are those Bilsteins Sport or HD? Stock springs? How is the ride and handling compared to stock??
From who did you buy them from?, and how much $?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Goodies came in.









Finally got my R-Line tail lights from Germany. Took 3 weeks. Not bad. 

Before









After









Much better.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I fought with my LED reverse lights. I dont understand why VW makes you take the entire assembly out of the car to replace the bulbs! So annoying. Either way, the bulbs I got are the correct ones, but dont work, pop a bulb out error (even though theyre CANBUS) and were so damn stubborn getting them into the metal retaining socket.


Ill try again when the weather cooperates, but Im about to give up on the whole LED bulb "mod".

Is there a special "trick" to getting these installed easier? Im pretty freakin handy with a wrench but these things really pissed me off! Stand on one foot, wiggle left ear while winking with my right eye?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

i have 2010 cc as well and it took me only 5minutes. Unscrew two screws, there is small opening on right of light, use small flat screw driver and pop-out lens with bulb holder. change bulb and put back in reverse order. No need to take apart whole light assembly


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> i have 2010 cc as well and it took me only 5minutes. Unscrew two screws, there is small opening on right of light, use small flat screw driver and pop-out lens with bulb holder. change bulb and put back in reverse order. No need to take apart whole light assembly


Tried that before, the trunk carpet is in the way of the bulb holder...I tried to take the 2 black retaining screws/brackets out and leave the yellowed one loose but it still wouldnt come out.

Can someone post a link for a guaranteed working/good quality reverse LED bulb? The most recent ones I bought, the 2 knobs on the side got "pushed in" when I spun them into place in the light socket.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Gave her a bath n made aptmnt at stealership
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same thing on my steering wheel I just thought its a design lol , let me know if they do replace that I will take mine as well !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Day shots of my ride on Eibach Pro Kit Springs. Love the ride and stance.





































Also, I finally got my LED bulbs from Ebay China, lol, took 3 weeks to ship. Will have to find time this week to install them. I'm sure I'll be buggin some of you guys to ask for help or advice on how to do it.... LOL....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Also, I finally got my LED bulbs from Ebay China, lol, took 3 weeks to ship. Will have to find time this week to install them. I'm sure I'll be buggin some of you guys to ask for help or advice on how to do it.... LOL....




:sly:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh and I put really dark Lamin-X on the reflectors on the bumper. Looks good with the R- Line tail lights.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Oh and I put really dark Lamin-X on the reflectors on the bumper. Looks good with the R- Line tail lights.


Reflectors are supposed to increase road safety... your mod decreases it.
But they do look good :laugh:

PS: your picture appears upside down.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Reflectors are supposed to increase road safety... your mod decreases it.
> But they do look good :laugh:
> 
> PS: your picture appears upside down.


Doesn't appear upside down to me.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

That's because the Iphone you use is already upside down . No really dude your picture is upside down.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> That's because the Iphone you use is already upside down . No really dude your picture is upside down.


My bad. Doesn't show it upside down to me.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed the headlight switch trim ring but it's loose. Any tips? 









So it seems the ring I have has the short beveled edge curving inward, whereas you guys seem to have yours curving out. Damn it. Guess I'll have to glue this thing to the switch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

toma23 said:


> i have the same thing on my steering wheel i just thought its a design lol , let me know if they do replace that i will take mine as well !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


will do, dropping car tomorrow evening!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

turb02 said:


> i fought with my led reverse lights. I dont understand why vw makes you take the entire assembly out of the car to replace the bulbs! So annoying. Either way, the bulbs i got are the correct ones, but dont work, pop a bulb out error (even though theyre canbus) and were so damn stubborn getting them into the metal retaining socket.
> 
> 
> Ill try again when the weather cooperates, but im about to give up on the whole led bulb "mod".
> ...


post the picture of the bulb that you got please


----------



## BluesKruse (Dec 26, 2012)

Made a custom drawer for my 2010 CC


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Installed the headlight switch trim ring but it's loose. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy yours from the eBay seller The Tuning Shop in England? That's where I bought mine. It didn't fit snug right out of the package but I worked the edge according to the directions and it fit great after a few tries. Used the side of a pen to slightly shape the metal and then pressed it in the slot. No glue necessary. Couldn't be happier. :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

skylux_cc said:


> Did you buy yours from the eBay seller The Tuning Shop in England? That's where I bought mine. It didn't fit snug right out of the package but I worked the edge according to the directions and it fit great after a few tries. Used the side of a pen to slightly shape the metal and then pressed it in the slot. No glue necessary. Couldn't be happier. :thumbup:


Nah I bought mine from Aluringe24.de. I'll take a picture of it to show what I'm referring to.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> Day shots of my ride on Eibach Pro Kit Springs. Love the ride and stance.
> .....
> Also, I finally got my LED bulbs from Ebay China, lol, took 3 weeks to ship. Will have to find time this week to install them. I'm sure I'll be buggin some of you guys to ask for help or advice on how to do it.... LOL....


Did you buy the ones with 1.0" drop in the front and 0.8" in the rear? I found two versions of those springs; the other has an even drop of 1.0" on both front and rear. Not sure which ones you're all getting. I want to buy the version that you have in those pics.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Driver door were making clunking noise while opening. 
I noticed a loose screw on main hinge. 
I retightened screw and all is good now.

Come on VW only 30k on car and hinges are loose already :screwy: They have to step up their game little bit


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

BluesKruse said:


> Made a custom drawer for my 2010 CC


Interesting. May I ask why?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Did you buy the ones with 1.0" drop in the front and 0.8" in the rear? I found two versions of those springs; the other has an even drop of 1.0" on both front and rear. Not sure which ones you're all getting. I want to buy the version that you have in those pics.


there are springs for vR6 AWD version n 2.0T... you need 85105.140 part number


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BluesKruse said:


> Made a custom drawer for my 2010 CC


Nice work 

Are you thinking about covering it in carpet or felt to blend into the trunk?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Last night KOWCC drove 6 hours to help the borthers out  What a great guy :heart:! 

My CC and BoraRsi's CCs got Chrome smiley faces
























R badges installed








Puddle Lights swapped again  

Also, KOWCC was beating on my Stage 2 cc and loved it :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> :sly:


opcorn:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Did you buy the ones with 1.0" drop in the front and 0.8" in the rear? I found two versions of those springs; the other has an even drop of 1.0" on both front and rear. Not sure which ones you're all getting. I want to buy the version that you have in those pics.



Yes, front = 1.0 in and rear = 0.8 in. I think the car has just about settled in now and my Fender to Ground (FTG) measurement is 26". I could not be any happier with my decision because there was no loss in ride comfort, and a gain in stability when turning (less body roll). Some people even describe it as better than stock ride, which I agree with. See the part number below so that you don't make a mistake in purchasing:

Eibach Pro Kit Lowering Springs 85105.140

Good luck and enjoy your CC. You will not regret the upgrade if ever you decide to move forward with it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

mostchillin said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not a troll but rather a lurker over from the Jetta/Sportwagen threads. I have been considering a '13 CC R-Line thus my lurking...
> 
> Anyhow, I read this post with great interest as one of my reasons for lurking is to get a sense of what suspension/springs are being used along with feedback. I found sowleman's comments regarding H&R springs and his experience interesting and similar. I had H&R Sports installed on my JSW with 500 miles on it. I installed the spring using the stock shocks/struts as that is recommended by H&R. I didn't feel the investment in coilovers was justified for this application or my desired results. It's a TDI afterall!  I then installed VMR 710s in gunmetal with 225/40/18s.
> 
> ...


Here you go, folks. Another unhappy member that has first hand experience with H&R spring. This was taken from a different thread. You be the judge.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> Here you go, folks. Another unhappy member that has first hand experience with H&R spring. This was taken from a different thread. You be the judge.


This is all good information, but it feels like there's an unnecessary campaign against H&R springs. The information is out there, let people shop and make their decisions.

That said my order for Eibach PN 85105.140 is in


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

van33 said:


> Yes, front = 1.0 in and rear = 0.8 in. I think the car has just about settled in now and my Fender to Ground (FTG) measurement is 26". I could not be any happier with my decision because there was no loss in ride comfort, and a gain in stability when turning (less body roll). Some people even describe it as better than stock ride, which I agree with. See the part number below so that you don't make a mistake in purchasing:
> 
> Eibach Pro Kit Lowering Springs 85105.140
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your CC. You will not regret the upgrade if ever you decide to move forward with it.


I have 2013 cc and also plan to purchase Eibach Pro Kit springs with 1 inch drop in front and 0.8 inch drop in rear. However, I am concerned whether it will be possible to adjust the front headlights upwards. The hids are regulated automatically, but the daylight LEDs are fixed so after installing the springs they might not work correctly. Has anybody any experience with this?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Had a piece of tire from a semi hit the front end. Insurance is picking it up. $1000 worth of damage.


Took her in to Allstate. Estimate was cheaper than I though. $810. They cut me a check and I have parts on order. Can't wait to get them installed.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^, Ei, bro. Your pics are upside down, :laugh:.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man we've been having quite a few upside down pics lately LOL :laugh:


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Me trying to look at these pix:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Me trying to look at these pix:



I know right :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Me trying to look at these pix:


Waahahhahaha :laugh:. Awesome, bro. I think there's a bug in the app that he's using. Lol.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Found weird texture in my airbag, hope to get it replaced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure but, as a firefighter and having seen a few deployed airbags, I would guess that the line you see is where the airbag cover splits upon deployment. It is still worth asking about because there may be a problem with it. I don't know why it would be showing through(heat damage,chemicals)? Either way let us know what you find. It sounds like you aren't the only one seeing it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Yeah, we see what dealer say... I'm dropping car off at the dealership.... 
I didnt hit th bag or spilled any chemicals on it... It dsnt have crack or anything. Curve got very smooth transition...
I looked at the R-Wheel Airbag, it dsnt have anything like that on it...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

van33 said:


> ^^^, Ei, bro. Your pics are upside down, :laugh:.


Sorry. Must be the iPhone. Lol.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

smudo said:


> I have 2013 cc and also plan to purchase Eibach Pro Kit springs with 1 inch drop in front and 0.8 inch drop in rear. However, I am concerned whether it will be possible to adjust the front headlights upwards. The hids are regulated automatically, but the daylight LEDs are fixed so after installing the springs they might not work correctly. Has anybody any experience with this?


Surprisingly, I had to adjust my headlights after installing the Eibach springs. I have factory projectors/HIDs as well; and even though they are supposed to auto-adjust for height, they didn't. My friend who installed the springs for me did hit the height sensor to the off positon but when I turn it back to the on position, it didn't level so I had to manually adjust. Perhaps that was the cause. As for the LED DRLs, I wouldn't really think you would need to adjust them. You're not using them to light up the road so it doesn't matter if they don't project out as far on the road. Oncoming cars will still be able to see them.


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

van33 said:


> Day shots of my ride on Eibach Pro Kit Springs. Love the ride and stance.


Thanks for the great "real world" pics showing the drop with Eibach springs. Are you using any spacers? If not, that's OK because your CC looks very nice as is. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1. Installed Anti-**** driver mod (Yellow high beams)








2.Off Car at the dealership.on the way there CEL was flashing again, my guess Coil Pack again (one was replaced on 1/15/13)
Their to do list for tomorrow: Fixing CEL, Airbag texture issue, Cluster and Liner Rattling, Bumper Adjustment, Carwash.
Got loaner Passat Se w 1k miles...smells good.








3. Got R Door Sills...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

before








after









Just ordered the original fuel cap and installed in a minute
I don't understand why they chnaged its shape
This was what it should've been like in first place


----------



## BluesKruse (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually no. The only place i am going to line with felt is the inside due to the items rolling around while driving.
I really like the stainless steel look.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> Yes, front = 1.0 in and rear = 0.8 in. I think the car has just about settled in now and my Fender to Ground (FTG) measurement is 26". I could not be any happier with my decision because there was no loss in ride comfort, and a gain in stability when turning (less body roll). Some people even describe it as better than stock ride, which I agree with. See the part number below so that you don't make a mistake in purchasing:
> 
> Eibach Pro Kit Lowering Springs 85105.140
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your CC. You will not regret the upgrade if ever you decide to move forward with it.





Stero1D said:


> there are springs for vR6 AWD version n 2.0T... you need 85105.140 part number


Thanks guys. Once I decide on the wheels, springs are the next on my list for sure in the coming weeks.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

skylux_cc said:


> Thanks for the great "real world" pics showing the drop with Eibach springs. Are you using any spacers? If not, that's OK because your CC looks very nice as is. :thumbup::thumbup:


I don't use any spacers since the offset of the wheels are 35 and is considered to be aggresive enough. See side shot of the vehicle below.


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

van33 said:


> I don't use any spacers since the offset of the wheels are 35 and is considered to be aggresive enough. See side shot of the vehicle below.


Looks perfect to my eyes. I like that there is noticeable drop but doesn't scream *modified*. What I like the most is that people who have them say the ride and handling characteristics are so much better, too.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just arrived...now to get a lift date to install it with the 42dd DP

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Just arrived...now to get a lift date to install it with the 42dd DP
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



I'm anxious to see how these exhaust sound....post up vids ASAP


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Me too. Ill post pics and vids when I get a chamce to install it.

I did install my rev d DV and aspec TOP this morning. The spool and sound are totally worth it. I was gonna install my bfi torque mount but didnt want to crawl around on the asphalt. Ill gwt that in when I do the exhaust.

Edit: what drugs are you on that allow you to SEE sound?!?!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

akipal said:


> Just ordered the original fuel cap and installed in a minute
> I don't understand why they chnaged its shape
> This was what it should've been like in first place


Info on the fuel cap? Drives me crazy that there is no place to hang the gas cap when filling up


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bad welds:









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Edit: what drugs are you on that allow you to SEE sound?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



I can't tell u that's a secret....but know that I can lol


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Took her in to Allstate. Estimate was cheaper than I though. $810. They cut me a check and I have parts on order. Can't wait to get them installed.


Apparently it flipped your car over too.:facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Air bag texture*

Just got a call frm the dealership!!!
UPDATES:

For those who was wondering about that weird texture on the Airbag - they said its normal for CC but they still put new abag in )) 

CEL from last night is Coil Pack # 3

Bumper is alligned and all interior rattles r fixed ! 

Going to pick it up tomorrow night... 

P.S.
Brand new Airbag is for Sale  and Stock wheel too.... If some1 looking


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

From the other day










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Imnotacop said:


> Info on the fuel cap? Drives me crazy that there is no place to hang the gas cap when filling up


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221127520738
or the part number : 3C0 201 550 N

there are two small plastic pins you can take out
then put the new one in


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

exactly the look I want. Specs on wheels?



oliverds said:


> again new wheels: set number 4 in 8 month :screwy: ...but i think this will be the final one:


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

akipal said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221127520738
> or the part number : 3C0 201 550 N
> 
> there are two small plastic pins you can take out
> then put the new one in


NICE, thanks!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Lowered it on mkv gti racelands frot and back spun all the way down.
iPhone pictures sorry lol 
Full quality pix on my Flickr 
Llo07


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ur front looks a little high still....I had the same problem when I had mine put on....but they prolly still have to settle some....get some FTG measurements


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ur front looks a little high still....I had the same problem when I had mine put on....but they prolly still have to settle some....get some FTG measurements


Yeah I hope so, and I will as soon as I have some time in my hands. I'm sure the front won't look so bad once I have my 19"s on the car. Just need tires. Ride isn't as bad and some people say it is. For the price I give it 👍👍


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

FedEx dropped off a big box for my car yesterday! Can't wait to get the wrenches out!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Lowered it on mkv gti racelands frot and back spun all the way down.
> iPhone pictures sorry lol
> Full quality pix on my Flickr
> Llo07
> ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Saw a Fisker Karma on my way home yesterday....Sweet car...


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

That thing right there is tits.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally installed illuminated vents. Also installed front foot-well lights.

Next time i get some free time:
Rear footwell lights
Euro Cup Holder
Euro Horn


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finally installed illuminated vents. Also installed front foot-well lights.
> 
> Next time i get some free time:
> Rear footwell lights
> ...


More please on the euro horn....chirp?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*3* years, *32,000*+ miles.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Quick question, I started my car up tonight and there was a buzzing sound. Like a fan or something. I did turn the heat on, and that's when it happened. I turned the car off and back on and it went away. Any ideas, it's a '13 SP. thanks😨


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally installed LED bulbs in the front and rear dome lights. Still trying to figure out how to install the ones for the reverse light :banghead: After taking out the cover for the front dome lights, a piece of black foam drop from nowhere. Not sure what it's for or where it came from? Any ideas, fellas? See pic below:



















Also, any tips on how to install the side mirror LEDs? I think I saw somewhere that that takes 194s as well.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> More please on the euro horn....chirp?


Yes euro horn will get you European chirp. I got horn and connector from german ebay for around $68. Cant wait to install it :laugh:

here is link of my horn:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121047183619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Finally installed LED bulbs in the front and rear dome lights. Still trying to figure out how to install the ones for the reverse light :banghead: After taking out the cover for the front dome lights, a piece of black foam drop from nowhere. Not sure what it's for or where it came from? Any ideas, fellas? See pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a DIY out there for the puddle lights


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes euro horn will get you European chirp. I got horn and connector from german ebay for around $68. Cant wait to install it :laugh:
> 
> here is link of my horn:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121047183619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


If you don't mind doing a quick DIY upon install...thanks man


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes euro horn will get you European chirp. I got horn and connector from german ebay for around $68. Cant wait to install it :laugh:
> 
> here is link of my horn:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121047183619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


What does the connector look like. Is it that cable in the pic? Does the stock connector work? I was on eBay.de. They are all selling without connectors.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> If you don't mind doing a quick DIY upon install...thanks man


x2! A DIY would certainly be awesome if you could do it.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

romney said:


> *3* years, *32,000*+ miles.


Wow. I've had mine for almost 3 years and I have 60k on it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> What does the connector look like. Is it that cable in the pic? Does the stock connector work? I was on eBay.de. They are all selling without connectors.


These are parts you need:
Horn: P/N 1K0 951 605 or 1K8 951 605 (whatever reversion you find mine is A)
3pin Connector: P/N 1J0 973 703
Repair wires for 3pin connector: P/N 000 979 131 (x3)
bracket: P/N 1K0 951 227
6pin Connector for Convenience module: P/N 1K0-972-923


As you can see i was lucky to find my euro horn with bracket, connector and cable. It was literally cut off from 2011 VW Scirocco and listed on ebay. All i have to do is to get connector for convenience module which is few bucks. I will also need to modify bracket since CC bracket is slightly different then Scirocco (very easy) .

The best i can find right now is this guy on Aliexpress. Its brand new and comes with cable. All you need is to get bracket (or manufacture one at home, also easy) and connector for convenice module. I ordered door warning lights from that seller and he is legit (OEM parts)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...-mk6-PASSAT-B6-TIGUAN-CC-SKODA/729114628.html
Expect up to 3 weeks delivery time

I will make few pictures when i do my install

Here is how CC bracket needs to look like:









AS for DIY: 
This is what i know so far:
-You will need vagcom to activate it
-Requires taking off passenger wheel as horn is located above passenger wheel behind wheel-well
- remove US horn (you know that duck sounding one  )
-3 wires on euro horn: 12V via fuse, ground and convenience module. I have to look into shop manual for pin numbers as i dont remmeber which pins are what right now.

Sucks that i dont have good garage so i have to wait for warmer weather and do it outside :facepalm:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MrMcCoy said:


> Quick question, I started my car up tonight and there was a buzzing sound. Like a fan or something. I did turn the heat on, and that's when it happened. I turned the car off and back on and it went away. Any ideas, it's a '13 SP. thanks&#55357;&#56872;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's your answer, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5319343-Fan-running-after-car-turned-off-normal

I agree with the folks in that thread. It's normal and it happens to me all the time after a long drive from work. I will try to idle the car for 30 sec as advised my one of the senior members as well.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I have a DIY out there for the puddle lights


Any DYI's on the reverse light, bro?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

No, but you do it once and it becomes a piece of cake. My first Time was a nightmare. There are three very unique looking brackets that hold in the light assembly from the inside...take "before" pics so that you know how to put then back....flathead screwdriver is what you will need to unscrew them.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ordered the parts to fix my CC from where the tire hit it. Insurance adjusted it at $810. I got it for $311.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> No, but you do it once and it becomes a piece of cake. My first Time was a nightmare. There are three very unique looking brackets that hold in the light assembly from the inside...take "before" pics so that you know how to put then back....flathead screwdriver is what you will need to unscrew them.


Did you have to take the carpet under the trunk off? It almost looks impossible to put those specials locks back in unless you take the carpet off.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not the whole carpet, just the bracket part begin the assembly


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They key is to attach the two black locking parts slightly (don't screw all the way) onto the light assembly before placing it on the trunk....as you are placing the light assembly into its place, squeeze in the beige colored locking piece from the inside until everything sits flush, then screw all locking parts in completely


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

quick wash to get the salt of


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

is the reason for the euro horn just for the chirp sound? I know the 13 CC's have the chirp when locking the car. Would that be a cheaper route?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> is the reason for the euro horn just for the chirp sound? I know the 13 CC's have the chirp when locking the car. Would that be a cheaper route?


If you have 2013 model then your car already have this horn. 
I think we should stop calling it Euro Horn since VW finally introduced this horn to US models 2013 CC 

It should be called 2013+ CC horn from now on :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I already called dealer on that "chirp" horn. They wanted $280


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> quick wash to get the salt of


Good looking car!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I already called dealer on that "chirp" horn. They wanted $280


LOL don't bother with dealer unless you dont know what to do with yor money  jk. Dealer will get you exactly same horn as i listed above. Did you ask them for PN number?

Your best option is either ebay.de or aliexpress. You can get everything under $80 OEM

In addition that bracket cost something around $170 from dealer  . If you handy you can make your own for $10 by going to Hardware store

Conclusion:
Dealer price $400+
Ebay.de or Alixpress $80 or less
(both indentical products)

Purely your choice


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BTW: 
Just came across this:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...413611533?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item5d3a82d60d


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> BTW:
> Just came across this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...413611533?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item5d3a82d60d


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HELLA-SUPER...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cce56d741&vxp=mtr

how about these?  Close to Direct Bolt On  
had them on WRX... Freight Train Horns! :beer::beer::beer:

p.s great deal on euro siren...bro!

oops 2013 Siren


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Got it Detailed after 3 weeks of rain and freezing temps..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> LOL don't bother with dealer unless you dont know what to do with yor money  jk. Dealer will get you exactly same horn as i listed above. Did you ask them for PN number?
> 
> Your best option is either ebay.de or aliexpress. You can get everything under $80 OEM
> 
> ...


I never use the dealer...was just wondering what they charged


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

maybe you guys have seen it... but it was my frst time....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcuqunTxd_c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

That is one nice looking CC. My favorite part is that custome front bumper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> maybe you guys have seen it... but it was my frst time....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcuqunTxd_c&feature=player_embedded


I really like those side skirts! The front bumper is pretty slick too. Well done. Any other info on that car? Is the owner a member?

The only think I would have done differently is shave the rear emblem (assuming no RVC).


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Got Side skirt yesterday and got it Install today. Next mod- wheels and tires..


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Votex skirts?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Votex skirts?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Looks like the r-line skirts. Are those Votex?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> That is one nice looking CC. My favorite part is that custome front bumper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Passed by my dealer and played around with a 13. That chirp is "barely" heard! I would like to see what yours sounds like. You can barely hear it. I would prefer the BMW style high tone beep.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Those are R-line skirts.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> maybe you guys have seen it... but it was my frst time....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcuqunTxd_c&feature=player_embedded


Sweet! I would love to buy a grill like that!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


> Got it Detailed after 3 weeks of rain and freezing temps..



Good looking car....I love those rims :thumbup:


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Good looking car....I love those rims :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got reverse leds installed


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Link to the ones you bought? Ive bought 2 pair that dont work 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got reverse leds installed


Check out Dgarcia's wheels...add those to your options. They are stunning!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Passed by my dealer and played around with a 13. That chirp is "barely" heard! I would like to see what yours sounds like. You can barely hear it. I would prefer the BMW style high tone beep.


I am hoping for something like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyyPXJrHLKs

I will report when i install it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Link to the ones you bought? Ive bought 2 pair that dont work
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Gave u bulb error or how u figured out they dnt work?!

Im gonna get a link tomrw if can find


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Got reverse leds installed


I love how it says Passat CC LOL


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Gave u bulb error or how u figured out they dnt work?!
> 
> Im gonna get a link tomrw if can find


Would light up for a few seconds then go out and pop a bulb error on the dash...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am hoping for something like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyyPXJrHLKs
> 
> I will report when i install it


Sounds like the 13 I tested out. That red golf sounds louder because its in a smaller enclosed room with an echo. I tested the 13 out in an open air lot...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sounds like the 13 I tested out. That red golf sounds louder because its in a smaller enclosed room with an echo. I tested the 13 out in an open air lot...


that sucks then, but i have parts so i will do it anyway. I actually love taking car apart and putting it back together 


Btw to update this thread: i used vagcom today to have footwell lights as ambient lights. Looks nice
if interested -> go to 09module, byte 16, check box for footwell lights as ambient light


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> that sucks then, but i have parts so i will do it anyway. I actually love taking car apart and putting it back together
> 
> 
> Btw to update this thread: i used vagcom today to have footwell lights as ambient lights. Looks nice
> if interested -> go to 09module, byte 16, check box for footwell lights as ambient light


Go for it! Nothing funner than taking apart and putting back together....let me ask you something.....

Today with VagCom i tried the following:

1- allow the side turn convenience projectors to work while fogs are on. Talking about those lights that turn on while you are turning at lower speeds or have a signal on.

2- also wanted to reduce the front side marker (orange bulb) light output to 1%.

Seen this done on a 2009 and 2011 CC...but couldn't find it on vag. Is it not an option for a 2012?

Anyone know what module / byte it's under, and what it's called?

Thanks guys


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I bet stereo wont like those wheels. He wants fancy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ilala819 said:


> I love how it says Passat CC LOL


I like it too  Euroooo! Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I bet stereo wont like those wheels. He wants fancy


I like it on that CC! Looks great!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Would light up for a few seconds then go out and pop a bulb error on the dash...
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Wow not good! Im goin to send a linknto you tomorrow!


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


> Got it Detailed after 3 weeks of rain and freezing temps..


What wheels, offset, and suspension are you running? I like that look a lot!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Link to that cars specs

Edit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=79652951

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Oooo snaaap !!










Galaxy Note 2


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Curious to see how this turns out..... good luck!

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> Oooo snaaap !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!!! Do IT!


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

not exactly a today thing (work done yesterday), but better late than never! 

So this is nothing new for most of you folks I'm sure, but finally added the APR Down/Mid-pipes and went Stage 2!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's awesome man, I can't wait to get mine tuned!!!!....DP was my favorite mod so far cuz it opens it up in the top end a lot and also makes the turbo scream....good stuff man :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed LED strips for front footwell lights. Connected to 12v socket in ashtray so they dim. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That's awesome man, I can't wait to get mine tuned!!!!....DP was my favorite mod so far cuz it opens it up in the top end a lot and also makes the turbo scream....good stuff man :beer:


Thanks!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got her wet 









Then I had my cousin dry her up 


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Took the CC out today and went out to the dealer to pick up a few parts that I had on order for a Passat that I am working on and a couple parts for my Mk2. Stopped and ate lunch with my youngest son and by Dick's to see if they had anything that interested me. Was in the store no more that 20 minutes and came out to heavy snow for the Charlotte area [4 inches so far, it is rare that we ever get any]. So, the 4Motion did well in the snow, though the sport tires suck for winter weather.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put R door sills!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

i had those door sill but i didnt like the way they go over that small lump. It leaves small gap and water will start going there weakening glue. I want to try one that go over plastic door sill. Exactly how 2013 cc have them


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Door sills look good. Now all you need is to vacuum your interior and wash your mats. PS don's use that ArmorAll :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> i had those door sill but i didnt like the way they go over that small lump. It leaves small gap and water will start going there weakening glue. I want to try one that go over plastic door sill. Exactly how 2013 cc have them


I want to get those too... But i think they come in one piece with plastic! If you find out smth please let me know!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Door sills look good. Now all you need is to vacuum your interior and wash your mats. PS don's use that ArmorAll :beer:


Thanks Brotha!

Well Armor, i use only cleaning wipes cz i dnt like shiny dash and stuff! Is there better stuff you could suggest?! If so what and where to get?! And why its better?! )


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5610950-OEM-Door-Sill-Covers-Plates


Check that link out. What else you looking for?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got reverse leds installed


Link to where you got the bulbs, please? Any errors? I installed these and it didn't work, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Car-Bulb...342&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=180867425759& . Wouldn't even light up.


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Installed LED strips for front footwell lights. Connected to 12v socket in ashtray so they dim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work here but it's funny how people's tastes are different. Footwell lights are standard in my '12 but I went in the settings and turned them off within a week of buying the car. I like accent lighting but I thought spot lighting the footwells and our shoes looked weird at night. That said, I actually think a nice red glow under the seats or along the floorboard under the doors would look pretty cool.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Link to where you got the bulbs, please? Any errors? I installed these and it didn't work, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Car-Bulb...342&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=180867425759& . Wouldn't even light up.


Well you missed a letter in the part number. BAX9S. 

Try these 
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/571271922.html

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I want to get those too... But i think they come in one piece with plastic! If you find out smth please let me know!


You are right. There is OEM option where you have to buy whole footwell peace. Part numbers for left and right are:
3AA853369N-9B9
3AA853370N-9B9

But there is also aftermarket solution. They look exactly as yours but have different shape to go over plastic foot-sills.

Here is link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Door-sill-s...lkswagen|Model:CC&hash=item4abf82a873&vxp=mtr

I want to try those.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Link to where you got the bulbs, please? Any errors? I installed these and it didn't work, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Car-Bulb...342&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=180867425759& . Wouldn't even light up.


bro, Turbo02 posted the link of the bulbs that i got

check it out http://m.aliexpress.com/item/571271922.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> But there is also aftermarket solution. They look exactly as yours but have different shape to go over plastic foot-sills.
> 
> Here is link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Door-sill-s...lkswagen|Model:CC&hash=item4abf82a873&vxp=mtr
> ...


I saw those, but decided to go with one i chose, because its R and not R-Line lettering on it.. R matches to all my badges, you know...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I saw those, but decided to go with one i chose, because its R and not R-Line lettering on it.. R matches to all my badges, you know...


These look interesting too. Notice they have small tabs for better hold . But these are not R, if that is look you going for
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Door-sill-s...lkswagen|Model:CC&hash=item4abfe9825e&vxp=mtr


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I like those floor mats


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> These look interesting too. Notice they have small tabs for better hold . But these are not R, if that is look you going for
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Door-sill-s...lkswagen|Model:CC&hash=item4abfe9825e&vxp=mtr


 I have seen those bro.. Is it me or installed and dismounted look like totally different pieces?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Took my first car pic with my new phone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice. What phone?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LG Optimus G from Sprint....its pretty cool


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

Worked on installing my LED DRL/Turn Signals and hooked up my rear fog lights.


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Can't tell where you are installing the DRL/turn signals... What am I missing? 




PatricP said:


> Worked on installing my LED DRL/Turn Signals and hooked up my rear fog lights.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

srkerd said:


> Can't tell where you are installing the DRL/turn signals... What am I missing?


He probably took the grill off in order to run the wire from one turn signal to the other and tie it down properly.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Switched to LED Puddle lights. Very happy with the results, knowing that my interior lights are LED as well. This upgrade is so simple, yet, very classy. Big thanks to KOWCC for his awesome DIY.










Sorry for the crummy iPhone pic.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> bro, Turbo02 posted the link of the bulbs that i got
> 
> check it out http://m.aliexpress.com/item/571271922.html


The link is a lot of (6) six. I don't think I don't want that many....Will this work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-8-SMD-L...Parts_Accessories&hash=item460bba0947&vxp=mtr


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Took my first car pic with my new phone


You live in Phoenix?!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i am updating my progress on my grill in the technical-body section so i wont clutter this one up
you guys can also use it as a little diy
here's a link to it

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5918977-2011-CC-Grill

just did this part


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Underthesun said:


> You live in Phoenix?!


Yes sir....avondale to be exact


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

The LED DRL replace the turn signals


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

srkerd said:


> Can't tell where you are installing the DRL/turn signals... What am I missing?


The turn signals are missing, new LED DRL/Turn Signal house going in.


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/8pFluwz7XH8


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Found this on Saturday*


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Test fit these Sunday*


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Switched to LED Puddle lights. Very happy with the results, knowing that my interior lights are LED as well. This upgrade is so simple, yet, very classy. Big thanks to KOWCC for his awesome DIY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome........and matching !!


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes sir....avondale to be exact


That's crazy! I just bought my cc from Larry miller avondale and live in goodyear.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Underthesun said:


> That's crazy! I just bought my cc from Larry miller avondale and live in goodyear.


I'm out in Buckeye right by your door


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'm out in Buckeye right by your door


Awesome! I just moved here about a month ago from Farmington, NM.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Underthesun said:


> Awesome! I just moved here about a month ago from Farmington, NM.


Oh lord welcome to civilization minus the drunk driving everywhere . Weirdest thing about NM in my opinion was all the signs out there about drunks. Anyway looking forward to seeing you sometime where in goodyear are you located? Estrella, or canyon trails?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I sense an AZ CC cult in the making  lol


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh man NM is a total sh*t whole. Farmington was decent, aside from the reservation getting the best of it... 

I live off of Estrella and Yuma. On to S Villiage Blvd.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I sense an AZ CC cult in the making  lol


Heck yeah! Only my CC will be stock cause its a lease  oh what I'd give to lower it and put different rims on it... And a slightly improved sound system. Maybe some performance things too like a tune but I don't have the $$ at the moment for any of this anyways.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Get a room you AZ folks. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ Guys, you shld talk Romance privately


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Get a room you AZ folks. :laugh::thumbup:





Stero1D said:


> AZ Guys, you shld talk Romance privately


Sounds like one guy mad there's nobody in Texas to hang with and another guy waiting for a chance to get out of the snow pile. In all honesty I think AZ has the more active of the CC group. Nothing wrong with that guys don't hate.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Planning to custom fit the inner tails? Looks odd if not.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally I like the new Euro style bumper on the new CC's. I'd get one of those and avoid most of the head ache. For the tail light conversion was it difficult?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sounds like one guy mad there's nobody in Texas to hang with and another guy waiting for a chance to get out of the snow pile. In all honesty I think AZ has the more active of the CC group. Nothing wrong with that guys don't hate.


No hate in the air..

Just jealousy 

And i knw u guys are dreaming to see the snow one day lol


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*12' to 13' LED Taillights*



FastB7S4 said:


> Planning to custom fit the inner tails? Looks odd if not.





dj_cronic_metal said:


> Personally I like the new Euro style bumper on the new CC's. I'd get one of those and avoid most of the head ache. For the tail light conversion was it difficult?


I ordered them from the dealer OEM. Perfect fit it just needed an extra hole because the 13's only use one spring bolt set up while the 12 used 3 bolts. I plan on getting the inners I just needed to make sure they would word before i went any further. And I will get the 13 bumper too fill the gap under the lights. It was pretty easy to change out and the wiring was simple too. I just need to figure out how to separate the running tail lights from the stop lights. They are dual as of now hi/low. the turn signal is a v3 triton amber from v leds


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Come on guys can't we all just get along??....Hahahahahahahah jk jk lol....but yea I think we're pretty active on the forum....I think we have a good mix of active users around the country at that, I never would've thought a VW CC forum would be like this LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> No hate in the air..
> 
> Just jealousy
> 
> And i knw u guys are dreaming to see the snow one day lol


Agreed, no hate! Nothing greater than having a CC community right next door to 1 another!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ yup! More fun


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sounds like one guy mad there's nobody in Texas to hang with and another guy waiting for a chance to get out of the snow pile. In all honesty I think AZ has the more active of the CC group. Nothing wrong with that guys don't hate.


No hate whatsoever. A little sarcastic fun is all.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Picked up some 19's , tire shopping now


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Switch out the lug bolts and covers for some chrome ones. Now I need to get the lock bolt in chrome.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Resonator Delete, sounds much better


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Resonator Delete, sounds much better


Lets hear it


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Resonator Delete, sounds much better


Sound-clip please! :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Washed, clay bared , waxed and detailed the interior. Ohh yEah, she's purtty again!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Decided i'm going to Volkstock out here in AZ. All the AZ CC'ers lets get going 99th and Mcdowell on Saturday 9-9! So far we got me and AZ_CC going. Hollywood, Under, and the rest of the lurkers you guys wanna come out?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Decided i'm going to Volkstock out here in AZ. All the AZ CC'ers lets get going 99th and Mcdowell on Saturday!


Yup, I'll be out there....gonna wash the car real good on Friday night after work....I'm glad this is right down the street from my house


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup, I'll be out there....gonna wash the car real good on Friday night after work....I'm glad this is right down the street from my house


What time you heading out? Ill probably be out in the AM doing some detailing. I got some goodies i'm going to be ordering next month new car wash, probably a foam gun, looking into a better buffer and some other stuff.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> What time you heading out? Ill probably be out in the AM doing some detailing. I got some goodies i'm going to be ordering next month new car wash, probably a foam gun, looking into a better buffer and some other stuff.



It'll be afternoonish....my boy has soccer in the am


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> It'll be afternoonish....my boy has soccer in the am


You mean it's not at the same spot ^.^ . I think i'm going fairly early and then hitting up the Four Peaks opening at Wilson for the afternoon around 3pm.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You mean it's not at the same spot ^.^ . I think i'm going fairly early and then hitting up the Four Peaks opening at Wilson for the afternoon around 3pm.



Hahahahahahahah surprisingly no it's not its at some other park....cool man maybe we'll join y'all if the wifey is down


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

I would love to! But I can't  I'm going back to NM this weekend. Yuck


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Underthesun said:


> I would love to! But I can't  I'm going back to NM this weekend. Yuck


Dang that sucks, would've been nice to meet a new face


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks, would've been nice to meet a new face


It would be nice to meet some faces.. Since I'm new lol maybe another time, I'm usually free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Underthesun said:


> It would be nice to meet some faces.. Since I'm new lol maybe another time, I'm usually free.


PMd u


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Lets hear it





CC_VW1019 said:


> Sound-clip please! :laugh:


This! :thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Got bored at work, put the strut mounts on the new coils. Ready for the install. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

What coils are these


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ordered Eibach Pro-Kit springs, Bilstein B6 sport shocks and 3SDM 0.01 (18x8.5, silver) wheels. Still have to decide about the tires. Will install in spring when the snow if completely gone and I can change to summer tires.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

smudo said:


> Just ordered Eibach Pro-Kit springs, Bilstein B6 sport shocks and 3SDM 0.01 (18x8.5, silver) wheels. Still have to decide about the tires. Will install in spring when the snow if completely gone and I can change to summer tires.


i sooooooooooooo want 3smds !!!!!!!!!!! grats dude:thumbup:


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

ciki said:


> i sooooooooooooo want 3smds !!!!!!!!!!! grats dude:thumbup:


Thanks! Also my favorite wheels on CC. To bad that the roads are not good enough for 19".


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> What coils are these


Solo werks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

*New Exhaust tips*

Got my new exhause tips fitted. Thanks to ebay. Finishes the back end of the car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

smudo said:


> Just ordered Eibach Pro-Kit springs, Bilstein B6 sport shocks and 3SDM 0.01 (18x8.5, silver) wheels. Still have to decide about the tires. Will install in spring when the snow if completely gone and I can change to summer tires.


Those wheels are sick!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Anybody????*

Anyone runs front strut bar? 

found this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RACIN...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d0641aad8&vxp=mtr

Used have it on all my cars......


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

*Added new gloss black grills*


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Anyone runs front strut bar?
> 
> found this...
> 
> ...


I have considered that bar, but you have to cut the sheetmetal of the firewall. Not sure I want to do that.


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

Mjstager said:


>


Where did you get the grill at? Or just painted?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Primavera*

Desalted the beast.....anxious for spring.


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

PatricP said:


> Where did you get the grill at? Or just painted?


I got it from the dealership for about $350 and had my body shop paint it. He also painted all the black in the front to a gloss black


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

How much did the body shop charge u?....that looks real good


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just installed my ST Coilovers :-D










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice man, car looks good....what's ur FTG at right now?....better get the car inside cuz the weather is getting nasty.

Hey are u going to volkstock This Saturday?


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice man, car looks good....what's ur FTG at right now?....better get the car inside cuz the weather is getting nasty.
> 
> Hey are u going to volkstock This Saturday?


Really I thought it was just clearing up? Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Underthesun said:


> Really I thought it was just clearing up? Lol


Out to the north east the clouds are all black looking....I hit a small patch of little hale coming in to work


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> I just installed my ST Coilovers :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart: ur color man :beer:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Installed my Euro plate on Saturday, and today I went by Neuspeed to show it to them. They liked it so much that they put it on their site.  I'm going to be famous :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a awesome


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice man, car looks good....what's ur FTG at right now?....better get the car inside cuz the weather is getting nasty.
> 
> Hey are u going to volkstock This Saturday?


I have to work unfortunately :-( sad days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Glove box LED install, done. Piece of Cake.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> I have to work unfortunately :-( sad days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that sucks....well I'll catch u at one of the Wednesday night meets


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

:thumbup: on LED glove box


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Glove box LED install, done. Piece of Cake.


I blew fuse two times lol... good job man


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mjstager said:


>


I personally think theres too much going on with the grey, gloss black, and chrome trim. It would look better if it were all black.

Just my .02

I am considering having all the grills painted gloss black myself but am weary of how it will hold up against the beautiful new england roads with all the salt/sand they lay down


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks....well I'll catch u at one of the Wednesday night meets


I'll be there unless working but I'm out there any chance I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> I'll be there unless working but I'm out there any chance I get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool sounds good....I'd like to get some runs in before I get tuned then after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Today with VagCom i tried the following:

1- allow the side turn convenience projectors to work while fogs are on. Talking about those lights that turn on while you are turning at lower speeds or have a signal on.

2- also wanted to reduce the front side marker (orange bulb) light output to 1%.

Seen this done on a 2009 and 2011 CC...but couldn't find it on vag. Is it not an option for a 2012?

Anyone know what module / byte it's under, and what it's called?

Thanks guys[/QUOTE]


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I blew fuse two times lol... good job man


I guess that only reason why I said "Piece of Cake" is becasue I read the thread (start to end) about Interior LED lighting installation that you and some other guys where a part of.......Much credit goes to the peeps who showed pics and DIY on how to do it correctly. :laugh:


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Out to the north east the clouds are all black looking....I hit a small patch of little hale coming in to work











You were right... This was shortly after my comment, yesterday.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Underthesun said:


> You were right... This was shortly after my comment, yesterday.



Dam man that's crazy....work sure did suck yesterday cuz it was cold as F#%@


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

God that's the oddest thing to see that area down there all white. I can't tell you how dry and crappy it looks otherwise. We need snow more often.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> God that's the oddest thing to see that area down there all white. I can't tell you how dry and crappy it looks otherwise. We need snow more often.



Yea it was really weird....BUT happen more often it does not need to do....I love the dry heat and warmth here....the cold/snow absolutely sucks I would never live in it


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn my sister sent me pictures of this. Crazy. I lived there 16 years and at most we got tiny bit of hail we called snow. Nothing that covered like that. Phx drivers suck to begin with I can only imagine that on snow or hail...I feel bad for you guys.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Damn my sister sent me pictures of this. Crazy. I lived there 16 years and at most we got tiny bit of hail we called snow. Nothing that covered like that. Phx drivers suck to begin with I can only imagine that on snow or hail...I feel bad for you guys.


Yea tell me about it....through the hail/rain I still had ppl blowing by me prolly 80+ SMH 

My dad sent me this, it was at his job in central Phx


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn thats just nuts. It was the whole area huh? My parents live in Scottsdale and my sister is in Queen Creek and both said the mountains around were covered.

Guys in New England probably look at these pictures and are like :what:

But this is pretty crazy and unheard of in that amount for the Phx area. The town of 120 degree summers and snowy winters.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Damn thats just nuts. It was the whole area huh? My parents live in Scottsdale and my sister is in Queen Creek and both said the mountains around were covered.
> 
> Guys in New England probably look at these pictures and are like :what:
> 
> But this is pretty crazy and unheard of in that amount for the Phx area. The town of 120 degree summers and snowy winters.


Yea man it was pretty trippy cuz the day before was like 70* then this snow the next day


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

70 degrees one day then snow the next, sounds like Michigan weather lol. Two years ago in April it was 60 one day and then we got over a foot of snow the next. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

Did the Höen fog lights. 

Before:









After:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks like a match to me


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Today with VagCom i tried the following:
> 
> 1- allow the side turn convenience projectors to work while fogs are on. Talking about those lights that turn on while you are turning at lower speeds or have a signal on.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Word to the wise, your headlights will get extremely hot with those side turn convenience bulbs on. I did it and almost burned my hand once.


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

Would you pls let me know which bulb you used? Was it easy to install?


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah it's a really good match. :thumbup:

I used the H8. I heard some people use h11, but I just stuck to what was already there. The install isn't that bad. I followed the instructions in the book. It feels like you're going to break the plastic around the light,but knock on wood nothing broke.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe I was not clear. I don't want them on all the time. I just want then to function naturally as they do when my turn signal is on. If fogs are on, that convenience light totally disengages.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It snowed again and roads are nasty!
Got stuck while was trying to park by university....had to push..... Crazy Chicago


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I


BigA's VW's said:


> Did the Höen fog lights.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Not to burst ur bubble bro, but zero difference to me! Did u post same picture by accident?!

P.S take off that ugly frame


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I
> 
> Not to burst ur bubble bro, but zero difference to me! Did u post same picture by accident?!
> 
> P.S take off that ugly frame



If you flip between each photo you'll see the before is slightly a bit yellowish compared to the after. Or that is what I see


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Word to the wise, your headlights will get extremely hot with those side turn convenience bulbs on. I did it and almost burned my hand once.[/QUOTE]

I think you misread what he wanted to accomplish!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> If you flip between each photo you'll see the before is slightly a bit yellowish compared to the after. Or that is what I see


Very hard to tell, sorry!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Very hard to tell, sorry!


By the way, sweet R scuffs. I like how you are matching all the R's properly.....whoever put those R's above the from wheels on the side did a fabulous job.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> By the way, sweet R scuffs. I like how you are matching all the R's properly.....whoever put those R's above the from wheels on the side did a fabulous job.


Yeah fabulous cz we put them on together lol


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

New wheels


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> New wheels


Why so small?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Didn't want change the tires.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Added a little drop for the summer. Hope the snow is done...
Next stop, Euro-Tire.












Sent from the slab of my Note2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Didn't want change the tires.


Gotcha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> Added a little drop for the summer. Hope the snow is done...
> Next stop, Euro-Tire.
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

KOWCC said:


> What color is that?



Mocha Anthracite


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> Mocha Anthracite


Extremely sharp color!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Thx

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah it's not easy to see in the picture.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Road Closed due to Ice*









Leaving work early








Driving home








We stopped. I looked at my Navi, and saw this.
















Stranded
















3 hrs later home








but my wives car was stuck at the end of the driveway :banghead:


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry HUNTERROSE what kind of wheels are they?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Im confused looks like an original CC front and rear from the 2013?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SlavaKM said:


> Im confused looks like an original CC front and rear from the 2013?


You are correct :laugh:


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> Im confused looks like an original CC front and rear from the 2013?



Good eye.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Leaving work early
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your pics I felt like I just got back from a journey....what a mess!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You are correct :laugh:


Details on the rear tail light swap....please.
:beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Washed, clayed, waxed, polished wheels, then drove to TacoBell ..









Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing like showing up in style to TB. Car's looking great as always.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks...I got hungry after all that work.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Installed aspherical mirrors


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Washed, swapped bad reverse led n had my new swheel installed.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice steering wheel :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

PatricP said:


> Worked on installing my LED DRL/Turn Signals and hooked up my rear fog lights.


What are you connecting the DRLs to in the fuse box? Which fuse?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Installed aspherical mirrors


Are those OEM, they look darker than mine.....that grey bike looks sick!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Washed, swapped bad reverse led n had my new swheel installed.


Congraaaaaaats! I know what u went through to finally get this done. Now I need to come drive it again.... Lucky u that you are 5 hours away...lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Congraaaaaaats! I know what u went through to finally get this done. Now I need to come drive it again.... Lucky u that you are 5 hours away...lol


Thanx bro! Swing by soon! I make good kebobs 










Perfect lighting


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Installed aspherical mirrors


Did you buy them from www.oemplus.com? Are these OEM?

They look great!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Washed, swapped bad reverse led n had my new swheel installed.


It looks a lot better!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanx bro! Swing by soon! I make good kebobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the wheel matches the stage 2 perfectly!!! Show & Go!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Now the wheel matches the stage 2 perfectly!!! Show & Go!


Shhhhhh.... Stage 2 is a secret


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Congraaaaaaats! I know what u went through to finally get this done. Now I need to come drive it again.... Lucky u that you are 5 hours away...lol


It looks sick! I thought this was a direct retrofit? Is it hard to make everything work fine?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Washed, clayed, waxed, polished wheels, then drove to TacoBell ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are your Rotiforms 19"X8.5" ET 35? Is your car on coilovers or sport springs?

It looks pretty awesome! Pretty nice stance!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Are your Rotiforms 19"X8.5" ET 35? Is your car on coilovers or sport springs?
> 
> It looks pretty awesome! Pretty nice stance!


Yes on the BLQ's and I am on coils...I have about 4 threads left..front and back....low enough for me.

Thanks!:beer:

Better shot










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Yes on the BLQ's and I am on coils...I have about 4 threads left..front and back....low enough for me.
> 
> Thanks!:beer:
> 
> ...


Love those wheels. Are you tired of them yet? Let me know when I could pick them up...lol...
Q: do you have spacers in the front?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

No spacers. 
And dont really know when I might switch the wheels....

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks sick! I thought this was a direct retrofit? Is it hard to make everything work fine?


It is direct swap and non needed.. But frst time seller sent wrong air bag, so multifunction buttons didnt work! Took few min to figure that out and to get bew bag!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

What coils are you on lipp?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I ordered lots of goodies. Ordered the gunmetal grey RS4 wheels. 19x8.5. Lamin -x for the front. Spoiler for the trunk. Painted to match. Cargo net. Led cover for the fog lights. And 66.6 to 57.1 hub rings for the new wheels. And my tire guy ordered me a set of Continental Extreme contact DWS 235/35 19. Can't wait.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Went in today for my 30k service. In addition to the oil change, they changed brake fluid and replaced some rear bulbs that were intermittently going out. They ended up replacing the bulbs and holders on each side of the car. :thumbup:

They are also ordering me a new RCD-510 radio as they were finding some error codes from it. Wonder if I will get the same version or the updated version of the RCD? Has anyone had theirs replaced?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Washed, swapped bad reverse led n had my new swheel installed.


That sir...looks AWESOME!:thumbup:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Ran into some problems but came out great in the end

BSH RACE INTAKE!!!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Fitted my R line kit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> That sir...looks AWESOME!:thumbup:


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line kit.


Looks great! 

What is the ET of those 3SDM wheels in front and have you used any spacers?

Thanks!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

That Silver and Rline kit look amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

smudo said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What is the ET of those 3SDM wheels in front and have you used any spacers?
> 
> Thanks!


Et38 on the rear and et40 on the front but with a 12mm spacer so et28


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line kit.


pics of the led drl and link to purchase?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line kit.


Absolutely phenomenal!!! 

What emblem did you put where the r-line usually goes?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> pics of the led drl and link to purchase?


Pic with them on.









They are the normal eBay Chinese ones but I have used lamin x tint film on them.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

So much WIN in this thread. Makes me want to sell my '08 B6 VR6 now instead of two years from now. 



dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line kit.


Awesome. Not usually a fan of dark wheels, but this whole theme/setup is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dubvrs ur CC looks amazing....simple but very tasteful mods, it's one of the best looking out there :thumbup:


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line kit.


Love this car! One of my favorite on the entire forum :thumbup:

You figured out how to make a car look clean and dirty at the same time :laugh:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

KOWCC said:


> Absolutely phenomenal!!!
> 
> What emblem did you put where the r-line usually goes?


It's a VW exclusive badge. http://www.cartype.com/pages/4301/volkswagen_exclusive


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> It's a VW exclusive badge. http://www.cartype.com/pages/4301/volkswagen_exclusive


Thanks, love the size and simplicity of that rectangle shape.... Going to look for something similar....I had this but was too bulky....ended up removing


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

lipprandt35 said:


>



Stop posting these pictures. I can't handle anymore!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bleser said:


> Stop posting these pictures. I can't handle anymore!


Lol!!!!! I can't stop staring at that silver CC....those rims are INSANE!!!!

I found those Exclusive badges on ECS, but they are $25 a piece!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

We just need to figure out how to get rid of the amber side markers in our headlights.....wonder if the Europeans are dying to have the ambers, like we are dying to have their Chrome sides, and are willing to trade.....I'm guessing No!

Wonder if 3M makes chrome wrap....that's a great option!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Pic with them on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you darken your side mirror covers?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

KOWCC said:


> How did you darken your side mirror covers?


Mirror covers are carbon.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> Mirror covers are carbon.


From jcsport website? Or something like that, right?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> We just need to figure out how to get rid of the amber side markers in our headlights.....wonder if the Europeans are dying to have the ambers, like we are dying to have their Chrome sides, and are willing to trade.....I'm guessing No!
> 
> Wonder if 3M makes chrome wrap....that's a great option!


I found a VW forum based in Australia. ....posted the question....no bites just yet. 
But im sure the shipping would be insane! 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bleser said:


> Stop posting these pictures. I can't handle anymore!


Haha...thanks man! Do you still have your B6? I saw some posts, very well done.:thumbup::beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Mirror covers are carbon.


Nice!


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my R line kit.



Geez, this is just epic. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
think I just came 5 times, oh wait - one more squirt.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

CC_VW1019 said:


> Geez, this is just epic. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> think I just came 5 times, oh wait - one more squirt.



It's getting there just need to get my exhaust and air sorted now.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> It's getting there just need to get my exhaust and air sorted now.


So what is your suspension setup now? I missed it if you already said it. Stance is nice as it is now!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Turb02 said:


> So what is your suspension setup now? I missed it if you already said it. Stance is nice as it is now!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Currently running Vmaxx extreme damping adjustable coilovers all the way down.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Couple more pics for you from today.



















Not fully sure on the carbon rear spoiler yet but suits it more with the darker R line rear lights.









Thanks for all the positive comments :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Couple more pics for you from today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, enough, stop teasing us...lol.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Ok, enough, stop teasing us...lol.


Very nice


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Couple more pics for you from today.


Your car looks great dude:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

I installed a euro headlight switch on my CC today


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Installed black euro cupholder in my cornsilk interior.

Lots of work, for such a small thing, but well worth the effort.

All back together with no scratches or broken parts thanks to posts here and on passatworld.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

EC8CH said:


> Installed black euro cupholder in my cornsilk interior.
> 
> Lots of work, for such a small thing, but well worth the effort.
> 
> All back together with no scratches or broken parts thanks to posts here and on passatworld.


I am planning to install my cup holder soon. I'll report if i manage to break some clips


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks awesome man.:thumbup::thumbup: Very thoughtful mods top to bottom.

Which Lamin-x shade did you use on your DRL's? Looks like it could be the lightest shade they offer. (It's just called "Tint" here in the states.) Am I correct?



dubvrs said:


> Pic with them on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

lipprandt35 said:


> Haha...thanks man! Do you still have your B6? I saw some posts, very well done.:thumbup::beer:


Yep, still have her. Barring any unforeseen issues, she'll be with me for at least two more years.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

A little bit of old Texas


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

skylux_cc said:


> Looks awesome man.:thumbup::thumbup: Very thoughtful mods top to bottom.
> 
> Which Lamin-x shade did you use on your DRL's? Looks like it could be the lightest shade they offer. (It's just called "Tint" here in the states.) Am I correct?


Light smoke over here but it is the lightest they do.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

pkeelan said:


> sorry HUNTERROSE what kind of wheels are they?


Those are 18" Samarkand with Cont Extreme DWS, debating on spacers. The KWs have made all the difference. Even my GF likes the way the car handles. 0 roll.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

About to start a little project.....hope it works....










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

put 1000 miles on it over the weekend and now have 3200 mi. About to do my first oil change to get rid of the factory stuff.. Its nice having an open engine bay again..


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> About to start a little project.....hope it works....
> 
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


I hope to see this come to fruition. Good luck.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> I hope to see this come to fruition. Good luck.


I hope so too....I really miss my tail lights from my B6... hopefully I can pull this off..
(Fingers crossed)

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Expecting crazy snow storm tonight...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ :thumbup:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Expecting crazy snow storm tonight...


Lol


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

^^^ Going to be a nice day today with this snow. Mine is staying in the garage snow free


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> ^^^ Going to be a nice day today with this snow. Mine is staying in the garage snow free


As will mine. Especially since my sealant is curing


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

What sealer do you use? I'm a huge fan of Wolfgang 3.0 before the winter season starts


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> What sealer do you use? I'm a huge fan of Wolfgang 3.0 before the winter season starts


This year I've been working with Auto Finesse products. Tough Coat and Power Seal are the two I have now. Tough Coat is curing as we speak. I've used Wolfgang 3.0 on my old 12 GLI and it was amazing. Just trying to find new things.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Let me know how you like the Auto Finesse tough coat. I'm looking into that product for this year :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> About to start a little project.....hope it works....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your plan man?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> What's your plan man?


If I had to guess, transplant the LEDs into the CC tails.

I was doing something like that on my 2002.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Let me know how you like the Auto Finesse tough coat. I'm looking into that product for this year :thumbup:


No problem bud. It goes on nice and even with my Porter Cable. Good smelling car supplies are also always a plus! I've seen some videos of the beading and its outstanding. I may get my car opti-coated this spring...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> What's your plan man?


Gonna get these lights, and somehow try to mod them into the CC tail lights.
Hope it works. I dont know if anyone has tried this yet..... I will post any updates.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## andyfulham (Feb 26, 2013)

*Beautiful Car!*

Where did you get the indicator lights under the headlights? That looks awesome!


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

*New Upgrades to the R Line*

So today I ordered my coilovers..Got them from Achtuning.com They are the STaSIS/Koni Street Sport coilovers. They should be here in a few days.... Now I just need to find someone to install them here in Colorado Springs. After they get put in I have my new 20' wheels to slap on. Pictures to come as soon as install is done.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mjstager said:


> So today I ordered my coilovers..Got them from Achtuning.com They are the STaSIS/Koni Street Sport coilovers. They should be here in a few days.... Now I just need to find someone to install them here in Colorado Springs. After they get put in I have my new 20' wheels to slap on. Pictures to come as soon as install is done.


Great set :thumbup: 

I have had mine about 3 weeks or so and I am loving them.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

" Installed " temporary snow mod and got package with some goodies


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Atleast your inside will be clean now and not shiny


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Atleast your inside will be clean now and not shiny


I hope I'm not going to regrat that i TRUSTED YOU on Chemicals


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hahah youll like it. Maybe not the smell :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Hahah youll like it. Maybe not the smell :laugh:


not the smell? so it doesnt smell like rose? :banghead:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Are those OEM, they look darker than mine.....that grey bike looks sick!!!





BETOGLI said:


> Did you buy them from www.oemplus.com? Are these OEM?
> 
> They look great!


Thanks,

I don't think they are OEM. I got them from a fellow member here. I think the reflection of the tint makes them look darker than what they actually are.

Here is one more of the bike, nothing major done mostly cosmetic changes...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I don't think they are OEM. I got them from a fellow member here. I think the reflection of the tint makes them look darker than what they actually are.
> 
> Here is one more of the bike, nothing major done mostly cosmetic changes...


Pretty nice bike man!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> " Installed " temporary snow mod and got package with some goodies


You too?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ lol i thought i was unique


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

just hit 81k on the car so i did a transmission flush, plugs, and lower control arm bushings. other than that car runs great and no issues


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

How bad were the control arm bushings? did you have the dealed do them or did you upgrade them to something else?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I don't think they are OEM. I got them from a fellow member here. I think the reflection of the tint makes them look darker than what they actually are.
> 
> Here is one more of the bike, nothing major done mostly cosmetic changes...



Nice Bike! Here is pic of mine:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty nice bike man!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice bike man!


Thanks!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Wrapped trim piece below shifter in Scotchprint Matte Black










Like the way it matches the black euro cupholder and blends in with the buttons around shifter. May do the rest of the center console in black or might go Brushed aluminum instead and on beltline trim.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice bike man!





dgarcia211 said:


> Nice Bike!


Thanks!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

EC8CH said:


> Wrapped trim piece below shifter in Scotchprint Matte Black
> 
> Like the way it matches the black euro cupholder and blends in with the buttons around shifter. May do the rest of the center console in black or might go Brushed aluminum instead and on beltline trim.


:thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got my wheels and tires on. Continental extreme contact dws. 235/35 19. No spacers.









And my spoiler came in also. Looks awesome. Just adds that extra look to the car.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Flat grill and hids


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cook0066 said:


> Finally got my wheels and tires on. Continental extreme contact dws. 235/35 19. No spacers.


Very nice. :thumbup:

But, you need some of this... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed my cup holder. Much cleaner, in my opinion.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Very nice. :thumbup:
> 
> But, you need some of this... :laugh::laugh:


Your funny. The house next to me is vacant. So we park like that to give more room.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Installed my cup holder. Much cleaner, in my opinion.


Very Nice. Lots of work, but I thought it was pretty fun. It's nice when you're done to know how to dismantle the entire center console.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

It was fun. Crazy though.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Installed my chrome window switches on all 4 doors, and chrome side mirror switch. 









Also finally got around to installing my new LED plate lights and resistors. Finally no more bulb out light


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Very nice. :thumbup:
> 
> But, you need some of this... :laugh::laugh:


That's halarious


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Installed my chrome window switches on all 4 doors, and chrome side mirror switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal on the LEDs!!! Mine are still holding up nicely


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

EC8CH said:


> Wrapped trim piece below shifter in Scotchprint Matte Black
> 
> Like the way it matches the black euro cupholder and blends in with the buttons around shifter. May do the rest of the center console in black or might go Brushed aluminum instead and on beltline trim.


Subtle yet perfect.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

RICO85 said:


> Installed my chrome window switches on all 4 doors, and chrome side mirror switch.


Did you have to remove the door panels to do this?


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Bleser said:


> Subtle yet perfect.


Thanks... Exactly what I was shooting for


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

At first look i dudnt even notice it. Looks better


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Installed my chrome window switches on all 4 doors, and chrome side mirror switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the install of switches?! Just pry them off all 4 doors?!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bleser said:


> Did you have to remove the door panels to do this?





Stero1D said:


> How is the install of switches?! Just pry them off all 4 doors?!


Install is very easy, and you don't have to remove the door panels. Took me about 10 minutes to do all 4 doors. Just pry the black plastic piece off from the front. There is only one clip holding the black piece in. The metal clip might fall off, but it is fairly easy to retrieve with some needle nose pliers. The hardest part for me was getting the actual switches off the black piece that holds them in place. I used 2 small flat head screwdrivers to help pry them off.

Hope that helps you guys. Any questions just PM me:beer:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Got corner weighted and suspension leveled.









And yes I realize it looks like the last picture I posted, but trust me. Dropped nicely....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> It's a VW exclusive badge. http://www.cartype.com/pages/4301/volkswagen_exclusive


Got my "exclusive" badges and installed last night, thanks dubvrs for sharing! ABSOLUYELY stunning badges! Although they cost me a pretty penny.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is this your car, Toma?










Found this pic on Ebay when I was looking for VW spoilers.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That is Tomas!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That is Tomas!


I thought so....I hope that company asked for his permission. Let's wait for his response.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I believe you already know the answer to that. It's a big fat no!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I believe you already know the answer to that. It's a big fat no!


I guarantee you they did not, cause he would have told me immediately if he worked up a deal like that


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys I'm about to buy r-line tails. What tint should I put on my rear bumper red reflectors so that they are as dark as the new tails, 35 or 50 percent?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

On the rear driver side door, the window regulator apparently lifts the glass a few mm's too high that it ripped through the weather strip. Doesn't leak or anything. If it was not under warranty I would never fix it. So the dealer ordered a whole new glass piece, that is, the stationary glass piece just behind the rear window. That glass piece and the weather strip are 1 piece...now it also has to be re-tinted...all on their penny. I will have the tint guy do the bumper reflectors...that's why I'm asking the above question


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Red footwell led lighting. Looks pretty good. I'm going to put a set under the front seats to illuminate the rear as well.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Guys I'm about to buy r-line tails. What tint should I put on my rear bumper red reflectors so that they are as dark as the new tails, 35 or 50 percent?


Unless your going for the blacked out look i'd leave it alone. Honestly I have an R-line and I think it looks fine, but some may disagree.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Guys I'm about to buy r-line tails. What tint should I put on my rear bumper red reflectors so that they are as dark as the new tails, 35 or 50 percent?


35% like i got....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> 35% like i got....


Post a pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Unless your going for the blacked out look i'd leave it alone. Honestly I have an R-line and I think it looks fine, but some may disagree.


Looking at Tomas above, you got a point..maybe I'll only do 50%


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Unless your going for the blacked out look i'd leave it alone. Honestly I have an R-line and I think it looks fine, but some may disagree.


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine and my friends S5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Completely agree with you.


Rico, was it you who did the Plate LEDs like mine, with the resistors?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

35% tint for the reflectors. Thats what i have too . Rline tails will look great on your car. Now post pics of those badges you got


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Rico, was it you that did the Plate LEDs like mine with the resistors?


Yes, it was me


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like Ampiler's seller on ebay is no longer....

Anyone have experience with these? I think it's time for me to start modding again - http://www.ebay.com/itm/160980333699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Ampiler said:


> I bought them from this store : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=221122818589
> 
> the wiring is really easy, just plug the turn connector and wire one +12v from the park light bulb. (this is what i done), the DRL light (white) is automatically switched off when i use the turn indicator, and it dim up to full light again after (no coding needed)
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

JLondon said:


> Looks like Ampiler's seller on ebay is no longer....
> 
> Anyone have experience with these? I think it's time for me to start modding again - http://www.ebay.com/itm/160980333699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Those Look pretty cool, especially for $100....I'd like to see someone try them and see how they do


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yes, it was me


Please check up on them. On both sides of mine, the resistors melted and bulbs failed.....a real fire hazard! I'm back to stock 

The resistors literally fried!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Please check up on them. On both sides of mine, the resistors melted and bulbs failed.....a real fire hazard! I'm back to stock
> 
> The resistors literally fried!


That just ridiculous. 
Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Please check up on them. On both sides of mine, the resistors melted and bulbs failed.....a real fire hazard! I'm back to stock
> 
> The resistors literally fried!


Wow! Thanks for the heads up. I will be checking on them before work. Sorry to hear about yours failing. I found these earlier today, and was wondering if anyone has tried them or heard of anyone who has. Link-> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_45&product_id=143


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the heads up. I will be checking on them before work. Sorry to hear about yours failing. I found these earlier today, and was wondering if anyone has tried them or heard of anyone who has. Link-> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_45&product_id=143


Yeah, mine took about a month to totally melt. Damaging both bulbs and making the light compartment smell like fire. I drive with fogs on all day so the plates are literally on anytime the car is on.

I may try it again this time placing the resistor below the bulb, in the direction of the light, instead of above the heat sync as shown below...maybe the heat sync melted them.









Let me check out your link now.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The bold sport decoder looks pretty much like a larger resistor with a heat sync...I assume that will also get very hot! If only we can program our car not to throw a code for the plates..... That's really our best bet. I unchecked the "license plate cold diagnostic" box in Vagcom, but it didn't do anything.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah, mine took about a month to totally melt. Damaging both bulbs and making the light compartment smell like fire. I drive with fogs on all day so the plates are literally on anytime the car is on.
> 
> I may try it again this time placing the resistor below the bulb, in the direction of the light, instead of above the heat sync as shown below...maybe the heat sync melted them.
> 
> ...


I also drive with fogs on at all times, so I will definitely be checking on them before work. I'll put the resistors below the bulbs like you mentioned just to be safe.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I see what your talking about with the bold sport kit. :banghead: If flipping the resistors doesn't work, I will be going back to my LED kit and bulb out light:banghead::facepalm:

I refuse to go back to stock plate lights:screwy:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I see what your talking about with the bold sport kit. :banghead: If flipping the resistors doesn't work, I will be going back to my LED kit and bulb out light:banghead::facepalm:
> 
> I refuse to go back to stock plate lights:screwy:


Lol, I just can't stand that bulb out error light.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> 35% tint for the reflectors. Thats what i have too . Rline tails will look great on your car. Now post pics of those badges you got


Sorry for the dirty car... U know how it is


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

comcf said:


> Installed a full APR RSC turboback with Stage 2 reflash. Too noisy, put back the stock catback while keeping the downpipe. Now missing the growl and pull of the catback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive never liked APR exhausts. but thats me. lol


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking online for media in kits for RNS510. I know I seen one once. Wondering if there are any options. Im looking to feed in movies on SD card or flash drive. Something that can handle a lot of formats like mov avi flv. I really want to try Android on a stick but ive never seen it in a car yet.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sorry for the dirty car... U know how it is


Looks Exclusive :laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah, mine took about a month to totally melt. Damaging both bulbs and making the light compartment smell like fire.  I drive with fogs on all day so the plates are literally on anytime the car is on.
> 
> I may try it again this time placing the resistor below the bulb, in the direction of the light, instead of above the heat sync as shown below...maybe the heat sync melted them.
> 
> Let me check out your link now.


KOWCC, i dont think is heat. I believe current melted your resistor. How many OHM resistor do you have?

You have to calculate needed resistance for your setup. You should also connect few resistors in parallel to help dissipate heat from resistors. Better yet build small circuit board with resistors in parallel like this | | | ... . Your total resistance will equal Rtotal=(R1*R2*R3...)/(R1+R2+R3...)


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

forgot i had to pay for motor work, so Coilovers are on Hold. in the interim, i ordered H&R Springs from Jon at AWE. 

Still looking at Tires.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed and waxed. Wife and I are headed down to the beach house for the weekend. The spoiler and wheels look awesome.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Pic is upside down


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> Pic is upside down


Yea my stupid iPhone always does that.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those Look pretty cool, especially for $100....I'd like to see someone try them and see how they do


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2jKmCsAu3U&feature=youtu.be
you prolly seen this... they look good... just weird delay between light change from DRL to Turn...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

$98 here 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...CC-1-1-replace-the-turn-signal/694297608.html


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> $98 here
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...CC-1-1-replace-the-turn-signal/694297608.html


That looks like $98 per light not per set

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Yea my stupid iPhone always does that.


Probably the way you hold the phone when you take the picture

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Probably the way you hold the phone when you take the picture
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


Prolly.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2jKmCsAu3U&feature=youtu.be
> you prolly seen this... they look good... just weird delay between light change from DRL to Turn...


WOW those suckers are bright!!!!....if I got them I'd have them tinted like my taillights....but they don't look bad for $100, just hopefully they'd last


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Did some "illumination updates" the last days. I installed door handle illumination from the VW CC and puddle lights. So just have a look


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> KOWCC, i dont think is heat. I believe current melted your resistor. How many OHM resistor do you have?
> 
> You have to calculate needed resistance for your setup. You should also connect few resistors in parallel to help dissipate heat from resistors. Better yet build small circuit board with resistors in parallel like this | | | ... . Your total resistance will equal Rtotal=(R1*R2*R3...)/(R1+R2+R3...)


I believe you are correct because I have no clue what you are saying but it sounds interesting, very technical, and I'm assuming absolutely accurate! I will need to PM u for advice on electrical.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks Exclusive :laugh:


Damn right it is!!! LOLLL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Did some "illumination updates" the last days. I installed door handle illumination from the VW CC and puddle lights. So just have a look


Is it a whole new door handle assembly with a light built in?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Is it a whole new door handle assembly with a light built in?


yes, it's a new door handle with light built in


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> yes, it's a new door handle with light built in


Thx


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's about time....KOWCC finally ordered r-line tails! Only been wanting them since I bought my car! Lol. 

Bud @ Keffer VW is the man! No one in the country could match his price! 

Will be at my doorstep next Thursday!

Thanks BUD


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Never really been a fan of black wheels on the CC, but I needed to refinish my rims and decided to throw a gloss black powder coat on them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

seapdx said:


> Never really been a fan of black wheels on the CC, but I needed to refinish my rims and decided to throw a gloss black powder coat on them.


Well you better be a fan now!!! Looks amazing man!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks good with silver. Now I couldn't do that with a black car but it works for you. Nice!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Well you better be a fan now!!! Looks amazing man!





Turb02 said:


> That looks good with silver. Now I couldn't do that with a black car but it works for you. Nice!


:beer::beer: thanks!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks amazing seapdx :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks amazing seapdx :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer: thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Did some "illumination updates" the last days. I installed door handle illumination from the VW CC and puddle lights. So just have a look


Can you post a part number for the illuminated door handles? Also, how did you wire these? You used the pins for "Ambient Lighting" in your door controllers? Thanks.


LD.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Well you better be a fan now!!! Looks amazing man!


+1, indeed I don't like those wheels pretty much (my Wife's car has the same ones) and now looking at your black powder coated wheels I say they look a lot better! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Fellas, to get my windows tinted, what do I need to do to get the windows to not move when the door opens or the car is unlocked? Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> +1, indeed I don't like those wheels pretty much (my Wife's car has the same ones) and now looking at your black powder coated wheels I say they look a lot better! :thumbup: :thumbup:


:beer: thanks, i was surprised by how much more i like them than i thought i would.



MrMcCoy said:


> Fellas, to get my windows tinted, what do I need to do to get the windows to not move when the door opens or the car is unlocked?


should be fine as is i think. place that applied it seemed to get the bottom of the windows just fine. didn't seem to affect the curing process for me. i think i just had it done on a friday afternoon and stayed in all weekend.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

lambda_dryver said:


> Can you post a part number for the illuminated door handles? Also, how did you wire these? You used the pins for "Ambient Lighting" in your door controllers? Thanks.LD.




```
Part No	        QTY	Description
3C8837113E VAL	1	Door handle front left
3C8837113D VAL	1	Door handle rear left
3C8837114D VAL	2	Door handle front & rear right
3C8837197A	2	Clamp left
3C8837198A	2	Clamp right
3C8919011	2	LED-module left
3C8919012	2	LED-module right
4B0972623	4	Connector housing
000979009E	4	Wire 0,5mm²
4B0919063A	4	Red LED (if you don't like the white LED coming with the LED-modules)
000979950 	1	Textile tape

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
The wiring is quite simple 


```
Power window switch  Connector housing (for LED modules)
Gray wire (+)             PIN 2
Brown wire (-)            PIN 1
```


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

MrMcCoy said:


> Fellas, to get my windows tinted, what do I need to do to get the windows to not move when the door opens or the car is unlocked? Tia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My tint guy took a screw driver and pushed in on The locking mechanism. In other words he made the door think it was closed so it would roll all the way up. Simple.


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> ```
> Part No	        QTY	Description
> 3C8837113E VAL	1	Door handle front left
> 3C8837113D VAL	1	Door handle rear left
> ...


Thank you for the details!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

lambda_dryver said:


> Thank you for the details!


Do you really have to buy new handles?

Can you just buy fallowing parts:
3C8919011	2	LED-module left
3C8919012	2	LED-module right
4B0972623	4	Connector housing

Then i would use rotary tool to cut out LED openings to existing handles.

What do you think? Or am i missing something?

See picture below: Item 55 is LED-Module


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Do you really have to buy new handles?
> 
> Can you just buy fallowing parts:
> 3C8919011	2	LED-module left
> ...


Yes, you can cut it out but you definitely need the clamps. 
3C8837197A	2	Clamp left
3C8837198A	2	Clamp right

I prefer the OEM solution instead of the DIY


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Yes, you can cut it out but you definitely need the clamps.
> 3C8837197A	2	Clamp left
> 3C8837198A	2	Clamp right
> 
> I prefer the OEM solution instead of the DIY



pEAkfrEAk question for you:

Why did you connect handle light to window switch? Why didnt you do OEM connection and connect your light to door module pins?
Maybe you didn't want to use Vagcom for activation?

thanks


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> pEAkfrEAk question for you:
> 
> Why did you connect handle light to window switch? Why didnt you do OEM connection and connect your light to door module pins?
> Maybe you didn't want to use Viacom for activation?
> ...


VCDS wasn't the reason because I have one. As far as I know my door control units didn't support this function. And I didn't want to buy new ones. So I guess it's the easiest way to make them work 
As you can see, the puddle lights are OEM connected


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Do you really have to buy new handles?
> Then i would use rotary tool to cut out LED openings to existing handles.
> 
> What do you think? Or am i missing something?


Yes, I'm thinking about the same thing also, but if the OEM parts are not expensive, I may be going this way as it may be very hard for a human hand to cut precisly as a factory robot...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

lambda_dryver said:


> Yes, I'm thinking about the same thing also, but if the OEM parts are not expensive, I may be going this way as it may be very hard for a human hand to cut precisly as a factory robot...


You are looking at additional $200 for 4 handles with holes. 

rest of parts such as LED modules, clamps and connectors are only $110 shipped at getvwparts.com 

I think i can keep my hand steady for $200 savings and do holes myself .
Even if hole is not 100% accurate you cant see unless you bent down and look for it.

But this is just my opinion. I respect if people want to go for OEM holes


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEM parts FTW!

If not, you could do everything pretty cheap as well and don't use anything OEM.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> You are looking at additional $200 for 4 handles with holes.
> 
> rest of parts such as LED modules, clamps and connectors are only $110 shipped at getvwparts.com
> 
> ...


200$ just for the door handles? I'm glad to be in Germany. I paid 125EUR (~160USD) for the whole story. The door handles are ~95USD in Germany


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Picked this up today to replace the uglypremium 7, not sure if I am going to keep it or not though. Don't even really use NAV ever.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

njm23 said:


> Picked this up today to replace the uglypremium 7, not sure if I am going to keep it or not though. Don't even really use NAV ever.


so you got it... Nice. I pmd him minite after you but you were first. Enjoy it


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> so you got it... Nice. I pmd him minite after you but you were first. Enjoy it


What unit is that?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> so you got it... Nice. I pmd him minite after you but you were first. Enjoy it





Turb02 said:


> What unit is that?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


:laugh: Yea, lucky timing on my part.

It's a RNS-510


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> 200$ just for the door handles? I'm glad to be in Germany. I paid 125EUR (~160USD) for the whole story. The door handles are ~95USD in Germany


$200 is a bit steep for 4 door handles, indeed. I'm gonna look into it, but it's not my main objective on this year's Modz List .


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Installed my Koni/stasis Coilovers today.... :laugh:









Would like to give a big :thumbup: to Dion and the rest of the crew at ACH....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

njm23 said:


> :laugh: Yea, lucky timing on my part.


And for only $450 you can't go wrong with that. You can put on ebay and get 1000 easy


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Damn, I just was thinking about that 510 listing. That's a great deal. Not sure how much slower than my 315 it actually is. Also, having to buy/wire up the separate 9w7 BT module was keeping me from pulling the trigger. My money is going to the backup cam first I think, then JL stealthbox.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> My money is going to the backup cam first I think, then JL stealthbox.


I want a JL Stealth box pretty badly! LOL


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I want a JL Stealth box pretty badly! LOL


I wouldn't want to pay their prices for it though.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

The price is a bit steep, but for the size of the box compared to the little spare tire inlay ones, combined with the fact that its completely hidden behind the trunk wall makes it a good solution for the price. In the past, I've spent about $2-300 for the sub and about $100 or so for a plain box, so around $400 total. 

If I can find a custom builder that can make the same hidden type box for less, I'm always for supporting the little guy. In this case, JL seems to be the only one that makes a box that goes behind the trunk liner.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Behind the liner? Where exactly are we talking about, left side? I wouldn't want to give my my little storage area on the right side. $599 is steep though, I agree.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

It is JL though, ur paying for the name and high quality


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, behind the left side of the liner. It's hollow behind that side. $600 isn't too bad compared to what you get for the money. I see a lot of people on here shelling out hundreds and even thousands of dollars total for adding various OEM+ mods, ambient LEDs, chrome interior trim rings, etc. I'll be doing some of those things, but overall $600 for a pretty sweet sub/box compared to $600 to the add the flat bottom wheel or factory door handle and footwell illumination is not bad.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^^Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> 200$ just for the door handles? I'm glad to be in Germany. I paid 125EUR (~160USD) for the whole story. The door handles are ~95USD in Germany


do they sell those ongerman ebay?  what I would look for?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Got some new 4D carbon wrap to test so decided to wrap some of my dash.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks awesome....I'd like to do mine in gloss black


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Got some new 4D carbon wrap to test so decided to wrap some of my dash.


Very nice! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

A Little off topic, but those stickers that surround the shifter (eject, etc.) Where can I order those? The link from 6 months ago seems to be dead. 

Also, Vag-Com cable w/software for $14. Is that legitimate? I thought it was hundreds.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> A Little off topic, but those stickers that surround the shifter (eject, etc.) Where can I order those? The link from 6 months ago seems to be dead.
> 
> Also, Vag-Com cable w/software for $14. Is that legitimate? I thought it was hundreds.


Hey, I'm actually working with Mike the Creator of aesthetic creations and we're taking orders. Go under my profile and looK for bond...James bond stickers. 

If you need vagcom work come to the meets on Wednesday and the people will help you out. Just help them with a small donation. :laugh:

George helped me a lot with vagcom work


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> A Little off topic, but those stickers that surround the shifter (eject, etc.) Where can I order those? The link from 6 months ago seems to be dead.
> 
> Also, Vag-Com cable w/software for $14. Is that legitimate? I thought it was hundreds.


There is a thread that is titled "James Bond stickers" for those. And as far as a Vag-Com, buy Ross Tech, not that Chinese rip off crap. It's more money but well worth it. You get free updates and ultimate customer service for life! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

dieracks said:


> There is a thread that is titled "James Bond stickers" for those. And as far as a Vag-Com, buy Ross Tech, not that Chinese rip off crap. It's more money but well worth it. You get free updates and ultimate customer service for life!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. Don't buy the chinese version...have someone local help you or buy the real one


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you both! I will check out the James Bond Forum and avoid the knockoff VAG-COM. I just got a 2012 CC with 5k miles a few weeks ago and am anxious to make it my own!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> Thank you both! I will check out the James Bond Forum and avoid the knockoff VAG-COM. I just got a 2012 CC with 5k miles a few weeks ago and am anxious to make it my own!


No problem. Also search for the Vag-Com map. It will give you contact info for people with Vag-Com cables in your area which will save you some $ if you're not ready to buy one of your own. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered my wheel paint. Should be in by Thursday!! Just gotta wait till after my Disney trip to buy tires for my 19s them install them. Pics when they're sprayed well be uploaded.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally decent day in metro Detroit , she was happy to be out the storage even if its for ah hour  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice light mod. Looks good


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, behind the left side of the liner. It's hollow behind that side. $600 isn't too bad compared to what you get for the money. I see a lot of people on here shelling out hundreds and even thousands of dollars total for adding various OEM+ mods, ambient LEDs, chrome interior trim rings, etc. I'll be doing some of those things, but overall $600 for a pretty sweet sub/box compared to $600 to the add the flat bottom wheel or factory door handle and footwell illumination is not bad.


Funny...but I totally agree


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

took it on a walk to the Domain


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Finally decent day in metro Detroit , she was happy to be out the storage even if its for ah hour


HAWKS!!!!!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

took her out on a little shoot after doing the gold coast kit (back in january nut better late than never right?!)

Comments and feedback are welcome as always!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice color combination!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

gooberbora said:


> took her out on a little shoot after doing the gold coast kit (back in january nut better late than never right?!)
> 
> Comments and feedback are welcome as always!


Very nice :thumbup::thumbup:

That color combo is perfect!! Well done sir


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks great man! Awesome shots!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Put OEM 19 x 8.5 Audi A4 S Line wheels on the CC Saturday. I still have to get center caps for them and ordered a set of H&R Springs until i decided on a set of COilovers.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Do the stock center caps not fit aftermarket wheels? The reason I ask is because Ill be spraying my 19s soon but they didnt come with VMR centercaps.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Do the stock center caps not fit aftermarket wheels? The reason I ask is because Ill be spraying my 19s soon but they didnt come with VMR centercaps.


It depends on th Center Bore of the wheel. my old set of VMRs had a 66.65 CB for an AUDI, My ".:R " caps didnt fit, u can just buy them from VMR, it jsut depends on the wheel specs, etc. if u have a 57.1 VW CB wheel, then any 56 mm cap should fit.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> do they sell those ongerman ebay?  what I would look for?


No, I don't think so or rather I haven't seen those on ebay.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> It depends on th Center Bore of the wheel. my old set of VMRs had a 66.65 CB for an AUDI, My ".:R " caps didnt fit, u can just buy them from VMR, it jsut depends on the wheel specs, etc. if u have a 57.1 VW CB wheel, then any 56 mm cap should fit.


Thanks. Guess I need to measure!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*THE VERY Important Question*

guys anybody heard or or dealt with http://bestwheeldeals.com ? they got really good deals on some wheels...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> guys anybody heard or or dealt with http://bestwheeldeals.com ? they got really good deals on some wheels...


Shouldnt they have the "best" wheel deals?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Shouldnt they have the "best" wheel deals?


Lolz. Ok, way too good! Hard to believe in those!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not CC related, but I just had to post a pic of what i just parked next to!









Not my taste!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

^Canadian plates? Can't get those here...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> ^Canadian plates? Can't get those here...


Michigan "M" plates. For Manufacturer.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Michigan "M" plates. For Manufacturer.


Ah okay. I guess you see a lot of different things being near Detroit.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Replaced coil#3, since it gave out on me on Saturday night. :banghead:
Replaced under CPO warranty :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CC_VW1019 said:


> Replaced coil#3, since it gave out on me on Saturday night. :banghead:
> Replaced under CPO warranty :laugh:


Welcome to the club  
Withing last 4 weeks i had 2 of them done... #4 n # 3! :beer:


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Welcome to the club
> Withing last 4 weeks i had 2 of them done... #4 n # 3! :beer:


focking sucks!! :banghead:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Are.your coils failing because of tune? I am considering stage 1 tune but i am afraid of components failures like this


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So quick update on my plate LEDs.

After KOWCC said that his resistors took a dump on him, and burnt out his LEDs, I checked mine on Friday morning. To no surprise I found that the resistors were already half burnt, my LEDs were flickering when on, and the housings smelled like burnt wires. I replaced them with my Racing Dash LED kit, and ordered the LED decoder from Bold Sport. Hopefully that will make the bulb out light go away, and not burn like the LED and resistor combo did:banghead:


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Are.your coils failing because of tune? I am considering stage 1 tune but i am afraid of components failures like this



it's inevitable .. tune or no tune, cheap to replace anyhows. if you're under warranty, it's covered


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Gotta pay to play


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Ah okay. I guess you see a lot of different things being near Detroit.


You name it we see it...a bunch of 2014s already on the road...mostly domestic vehicles though.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Are.your coils failing because of tune? I am considering stage 1 tune but i am afraid of components failures like this


I'm in the same boat you are...just going to buy the R8 red tops. 4 for about $73.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> So quick update on my plate LEDs.
> 
> After KOWCC said that his resistors took a dump on him, and burnt out his LEDs, I checked mine on Friday morning. To no surprise I found that the resistors were already half burnt, my LEDs were flickering when on, and the housings smelled like burnt wires. I replaced them with my Racing Dash LED kit, and ordered the LED decoder from Bold Sport. Hopefully that will make the bulb out light go away, and not burn like the LED and resistor combo did:banghead:


Let me know how those decoders work for you. You described it perfectly. The bulb that didn't fail for me was flickering, and smelled like burnt wires. Now with my stocks back in there's still that nasty smell.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Gotta pay to play



Truth :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

After I get tuned and all ill prolly get the Audi r8 coil packs and ngk Spark plugs when I do my next oil change


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> After I get tuned and all ill prolly get the Audi r8 coil packs and ngk Spark plugs when I do my next oil change


I do same, whn out of warranty ) For now Dealership does all the job hehe


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I do same, whn out of warranty ) For now Dealership does all the job hehe


Yea if u can get them replaced for free why not while u can


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Let me know how those decoders work for you. You described it perfectly. The bulb that didn't fail for me was flickering, and smelled like burnt wires. Now with my stocks back in there's still that nasty smell.


I should have the parts in by Friday, or early next week. I'll let you know how they work for me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed in hopes that they will work as advertised. I am considering throwing away the stock units, and buying new ones, or just putting the stock bulbs back and taking it to the dealership, maybe they will replace them for free:sly:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Was thinking of telling the dealer that too....but didn't, although they have my car right now.

I had the racing dash kit with the decoders from Psyspeed. They worked for a few weeks then started flickering......

Best of luck buddy! We need someone to give us long term results....I'll
Keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I might sound like a 34 year old kid, but I'm super excited for the arrival of my r-line tails......IMO it changes the look of the whole car. At least profile and back! Comments on my car have always been positive, but people kept asking me to do something to the tails.....having my red rear bumper reflectors tinted at 50% as we speak (car at dealer) in anticipation for the tails.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I might sound like a 34 year old kid, but I'm super excited for the arrival of my r-line tails......IMO it changes the look of the whole car. At least profile and back! Comments on my car have always been positive, but people kept asking me to do something to the tails.....having my red rear bumper reflectors tinted at 50% as we speak (car at dealer) in anticipation for the tails.


Dont forget to update us with PICTURES  once is done


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Dont forget to update us with PICTURES  once is done


You know me and pics....lol


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's gonna look so good then I'm gonna have to get a sunroof to match with yours lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I took it out in the snow, and now it will not be driven for the remainder of the day.

/inb4 stero1d 'snow mod v2' photo


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

I just purchased some error-free LEDs from http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/. 

I'm not sure where I came across the link but it was on My Favorites. I should receive them in a week and hope they really are error-free.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Just received my 3SDM 001 wheels and tomorrow should receive Eibach Pro Kit springs and Bilstein B6 shocks.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

MIA_CC said:


> I just purchased some error-free LEDs from http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/.
> 
> I'm not sure where I came across the link but it was on My Favorites. I should receive them in a week and hope they really are error-free.


Be sure to let us know!
It's been annoyingly hit or miss for me and my LED Error free bulb search.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MTJ061289 said:


> Be sure to let us know!
> It's been annoyingly hit or miss for me and my LED Error free bulb search.


I gave up on my reverse light led bulbs after two tries. Let me know if you're doing that mod and if it works for you. Thanks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MIA_CC said:


> I just purchased some error-free LEDs from http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/.
> 
> I'm not sure where I came across the link but it was on My Favorites. I should receive them in a week and hope they really are error-free.


You probably have it from here. Seller of this site was active member of this forum and he use to sell LED bulbs here. However Vortex didnt like it so they banned him from forum. He used to go by name Epence.

Check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Your-CC-Bulbs-quot-Thread&highlight=official

i have LED turn signals bulbs from him. So far they work great without any problems. 

I am sure he is back here again but keep it on down low


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MTJ061289 said:


> Be sure to let us know!
> It's been annoyingly hit or miss for me and my LED Error free bulb search.


Hey MTJ061289. Where are you located in central jersey? I tried many led's on my car with success so maybe we can share our findings. I have extra leds at home that you might want to try before purchasing
PM me if interested, we can be LED buddies


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Re-financed the loan....saving $102 a month 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Re-financed the loan....saving $102 a month
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Way too go!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Chi-town under the snow attack, again


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

you're right we got some snow but mine is clean so its staying in today.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks Dirty to me  Go give her another bath! Snow Bath!!!!

btw, time to get exhaust tips, dnt be cheap... its like 55 bux


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh:. Can I get black tips? Ill have to look at the Audi ones since I don't like the screw on the VW ones


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> :laugh:. Can I get black tips? Ill have to look at the Audi ones since I don't like the screw on the VW ones


Excuses, Excuses, Excuses.... Those screws are pure sex!!! Ultimate VW Design lmao


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

this ones? 

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-OEM-Audi-Exhaust-Tips/dp/B009JWFLF4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> this ones?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-OEM-Audi-Exhaust-Tips/dp/B009JWFLF4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_4


nooo..... stock CC


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I'll see if I can get oem ones than since you don't approve :beer:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Was this weekend and not today, so I'm cheating.

Gave her a bath and cleaned all of the window grease and dirt from the bottoms of the doors 


2012 VW CC R-Line by flipflop097, on Flickr


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Made my appointment for GIAC stage 2 tmrw....will be ordering devils own water meth along with the ECS boost gauge and Audi R8 coil packs and spark plugs


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Unitronic Stage 2 DSG flashed. It's nice to know people & have friends. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> you're right we got some snow but mine is clean so its staying in today.


35% looks like a perfect match to the Rline tails, in picture 1. However in pic 2 they seem too dark.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> It looks Dirty to me  Go give her another bath! Snow Bath!!!!
> 
> btw, time to get exhaust tips, dnt be cheap... its like 55 bux


I did mention the tips when we met up last month...they don't have to be chrome...you can do that brushed aluminum that BMW now uses


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Was this weekend and not today, so I'm cheating.
> 
> Gave her a bath and cleaned all of the window grease and dirt from the bottoms of the doors
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that's the wife in the car...from here I can tell she has that "you're soo obsessed" look on her face....I see that daily


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Some free advice on LEDs. I've purchased over 200 LEDs in total. I have literally tried everything. So far the bulbs from superbrightleds.com are the most superior. I've switched 90% of the LEDs in my car to ones I've purchased from them. They are definitely more pricey that their Chinese counterparts, but the beauty is that you only buy them once...and that's it. Their return policy is OUTSTANDING. Here's what i did today.

Switched out these (on my visors)










And installed these







just look at how tiny the led is!!

Left side has new LED, and right side has the old. It's like night and day!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And NO, I don't work for them LOL...But love to promote a great product!


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

flipflp said:


> Was this weekend and not today, so I'm cheating.
> 
> Gave her a bath and cleaned all of the window grease and dirt from the bottoms of the doors
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as my R-Line. Am I the only one here who thinks the 2012 R-Line, especially in white, looks awesome as is? Going on 1 year with mine and loving it still.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kowcc, do you have the pn for all the bulbs you used from them? Maybe in a document you can email??

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info KOWCC. I just randomly ordered my first two LEDs from them this past weekend figuring that paying the little extra over the ebay stuff would work out better. 

I ordered the two 194 5-LED bulbs for the puddle lamps as my first official mod to my 13. I'm waiting on the full kit from deAutokey to do the interior. Apparently the 13s are more finicky with bulb out errors, so I'll wait for them to get done testing and offer the kit rather than put up with returning and dismantling my lights 10x and probably breaking a ton of clips and scratching everything.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Kowcc, do you have the pn for all the bulbs you used from them? Maybe in a document you can email??
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Ok, for the two front Map lights, the three rear map lights, and the glove box, use these:

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...led-bulb-5-smd-led-wide-angle-wedge-base/206/

For the two visor lights, use these:

http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/festoon/3610-led-can-bus-bulb-1-led-festoon/1266/2939/

For the one trunk light, use this:

http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/festoon/578-led-can-bus-bulb--1-led-festoon/1264/2937/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks for the info KOWCC. I just randomly ordered my first two LEDs from them this past weekend figuring that paying the little extra over the ebay stuff would work out better.
> 
> I ordered the two 194 5-LED bulbs for the puddle lamps as my first official mod to my 13. I'm waiting on the full kit from deAutokey to do the interior. Apparently the 13s are more finicky with bulb out errors, so I'll wait for them to get done testing and offer the kit rather than put up with returning and dismantling my lights 10x and probably breaking a ton of clips and scratching everything.


Post some pics of the 13 R-Line, please


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

The leds from superbrightleds that KOWCC posted work fine in the 13 cc. My brother has them and no problem at all. Great company :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the links kowcc. What about the exterior lights? Specifically the rear?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for the links kowcc. What about the exterior lights? Specifically the rear?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Only exterior LEDs I've done are my puddles, and city lights. I'm not messing with anything else.. My bulb out warning is currently off and I want to keep it that way


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Ok, for the two front Map lights, the three rear map lights, and the glove box, use these:
> 
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...led-bulb-5-smd-led-wide-angle-wedge-base/206/
> 
> ...


Looks like visor lights are cool white only. That means they have hint of blue in them. Can you confirm? I am actually looking for pure white only. So far i only found 194's in pure white. Now i need to find festoon types in pure white. I got bored of white-blueish light
thanks


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Made my appointment for GIAC stage 2 tmrw....will be ordering devils own water meth along with the ECS boost gauge and Audi R8 coil packs and spark plugs


You are going to enjoy finally stg2, and also good looking at the coil pack.... You are going to need them w GIAC tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Put in Hoen Endurance Fogs*

[URL="http://s622.beta.photobucket....et.com/albums/tt310/xj9635/IMG_1136.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s622.beta.photobucket....et.com/albums/tt310/xj9635/IMG_1137.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s622.beta.photobucket....et.com/albums/tt310/xj9635/IMG_1141.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s622.beta.photobucket....et.com/albums/tt310/xj9635/IMG_1147.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s622.beta.photobucket....et.com/albums/tt310/xj9635/IMG_1144.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s622.beta.photobucket....et.com/albums/tt310/xj9635/IMG_1142.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Post some pics of the 13 R-Line, please


Here ya go: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...R-Line-in-Candy-White&p=80939944#post80939944

Also, if all the bulbs necessary for the interior work ok in the 13 CC then I may have to order the rest now.

Edit: Ordered. Also get 5% off the whole order with this coupon code that I found: RET71


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> You are going to enjoy finally stg2, and also good looking at the coil pack.... You are going to need them w GIAC tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I know I can't wait....and I'm trying to do everything I can to harness the aggressiveness of the tune with the meth and coil packs.

Maybe later I'll try and get it on a dyno with everything installed


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks like visor lights are cool white only. That means they have hint of blue in them. Can you confirm? I am actually looking for pure white only. So far i only found 194's in pure white. Now i need to find festoon types in pure white. I got bored of white-blueish light
> thanks


None of the bulbs I posted above have a bluish tint. On superbrightleds if the only white option is "cool blue" then go with that. However some bulbs have the option of "natural white". When you see that option go with that. The 194 I noted above in a link don't have the Natural White option, but their Cool Blue is the same. 0% blue tint. I have them for my domes.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea I know I can't wait....and I'm trying to do everything I can to harness the aggressiveness of the tune with the meth and coil packs.
> 
> Maybe later I'll try and get it on a dyno with everything installed


Exciting stuff AZ.....I can't wait!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am sure he is back here again but keep it on down low


Hmmmm...Epence = OEMplusCC?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hmmmm...Epence = OEMplusCC?


Really?????


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hmmmm...Epence = OEMplusCC?


So THAT'S what "keep it on the down low means...:banghead:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

which ones do you recommend for the puddle lights?




KOWCC said:


> Ok, for the two front Map lights, the three rear map lights, and the glove box, use these:
> 
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...led-bulb-5-smd-led-wide-angle-wedge-base/206/
> 
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally I have these as puddles...super bright. 12 smds in total. SENCART is pretty solid stuff! Also eBay


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Really?????


Just a hunch but could be off base


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks KOWCC.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm assuming that's the wife in the car...from here I can tell she has that "you're soo obsessed" look on her face....I see that daily


HAHA! Good eye. We were on the way to breakfast after I washed the car and said "wait I need to get a picture before it gets dirty". I was disappointed that she wasn't giving me the finger though


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Exciting stuff AZ.....I can't wait!


Thx bro!!....I'm heading over in a bit to get it done


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I ordered my full interior LED set to go along with my puddle lamp LEDs that should be here tomorrow.

Also, ordered Hoen Xenonmatch Fogs (9006) and matching cornering lights (H7). Can anyone else confirm that the bulb for 2013 corner lights are H7? It's wet/rainy here right now and don't want to risk getting moisture in my HL housing again just to check. I know the 2009-2012 CC uses H7 for cornering lights. Hopefully it's the same for 13.

And I ordered my VCDS cable/software to do the following mods:

RVC
LED DRL on with turn signal
Coming Home headlight/drl illumination
Heated seat memory setting for driver seat
Lane change from 3 to 5 blinks
Windows up with doorlock/rain sense

Also, question for those with LED interior lights: Do they fade off like the stock bulbs or do they just shut off instantly?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I ordered my full interior LED set to go along with my puddle lamp LEDs that should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Also, ordered Hoen Xenonmatch Fogs (9006) and matching cornering lights (H7). Can anyone else confirm that the bulb for 2013 corner lights are H7? It's wet/rainy here right now and don't want to risk getting moisture in my HL housing again just to check. I know the 2009-2012 CC uses H7 for cornering lights. Hopefully it's the same for 13.
> 
> ...



Sorry to sadden you, but you can't change the number of blinks.. me and a number of friends wasted quite a bit of time in trying to do that but it's not possible.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Oh well, that was the least of my concern/the only one I was iffy on changing.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Oh well, that was the least of my concern/the only one I was iffy on changing.


Lol, the 5 blinker is my favorite mod. By the time the person in the next lane recognizes your signal, 3 blinks would have already passed...it should be 5 stock!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

giecsar said:


> Sorry to sadden you, but you can't change the number of blinks.. me and a number of friends wasted quite a bit of time in trying to do that but it's not possible.


Actually with model year 2012+ in the US this is possible. 2009-11 it is not possible to change it.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Still trapped at the inlaws..... and still need to take some pics (Although I've gotten a ton of compliments from people who've noticed)... AND... this is probably a month old now (since I haven't been on here lately)....

*BUT....*

1. I Finally got ALL of Tail lights updated with LED bulbs (Which all work absolutely flawlessly). Bright enough during the day and Not too bright for the night. 

2. I got my "VW Individual Exclusive Illuminated Door Sills" - Unfortunately they're sitting packaged up in my inlaws garage  Won't be till we get in our new house before I can get these puppies installed.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Rear LED's*



van33 said:


> I gave up on my reverse light led bulbs after two tries. Let me know if you're doing that mod and if it works for you. Thanks.[/QUOT
> I have all led interiors plus puddle lights. I have also replaced 8 out of 12 rear exterior bulbs to leds. I mostly wanted brighter reverse lights since the CC has such poor rear vision .I don't have the rear camera. What I've done is place a round black dot (appx. 1/2 inch) over the bulb out light on the dash.I do get bulb out warnings on the dash screen which I just quickly scroll thru. I have Cree led's for the reverse lights which are very bright and help a lot. I have red led's for my turn signals. Not a hint of pumpkin orange. All in all I'm quite pleased. It also means I can use ANY bulbs I want. Covering over the dash light was a must as it can make you crazy. Just saying there are options.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I ordered my full interior LED set to go along with my puddle lamp LEDs that should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Also, ordered Hoen Xenonmatch Fogs (9006) and matching cornering lights (H7). Can anyone else confirm that the bulb for 2013 corner lights are H7? It's wet/rainy here right now and don't want to risk getting moisture in my HL housing again just to check. I know the 2009-2012 CC uses H7 for cornering lights. Hopefully it's the same for 13.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the cornering lights but the fog lights are not 9006, they are h8 on the 2013.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I have an R-Line which are supposedly 9006 according to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5939974-2013-R-line-fogs..whose-replaced-them-already


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on my reverse light led bulbs after two tries. Let me know if you're doing that mod and if it works for you. Thanks.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for this info lt g. Its hard to believe these cars require 10 bulbs for brake lights.

Did you do anything for the reverse lights?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have an R-Line which are supposedly 9006 according to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5939974-2013-R-line-fogs..whose-replaced-them-already


That could be very possible because my sport was h8. The only difference between the two of the bulbs is the wattage, h8 being 35w and 9006 55w. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have an R-Line which are supposedly 9006 according to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5939974-2013-R-line-fogs..whose-replaced-them-already


I replaced my 2013 R-Line fogs and they are 9006'S.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for this info lt g. Its hard to believe these cars require 10 bulbs for brake lights.
> 
> Did you do anything for the reverse lights?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


I did replace these... however, I got these for free from a friend on here whom I've worked on his car quite a bit. Ster01d would probably be able to tell you where he got it. They work flawless as well.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Personally I have these as puddles...super bright. 12 smds in total. SENCART is pretty solid stuff! Also eBay


The bulbs are bright. KOWCC put me onto those puddle bulbs and they are great.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I did replace these... however, I got these for free from a friend on here whom I've worked on his car quite a bit. Ster01d would probably be able to tell you where he got it. They work flawless as well.


Welcome back, Sir )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for this info lt g. Its hard to believe these cars require 10 bulbs for brake lights.
> 
> Did you do anything for the reverse lights?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Car-Bulb...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d943400c&vxp=mtr

Bulbs that I gave to Chris


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my stage 2 tune done today and man does it feel good!!!!....the car feels a lot stronger all through the power band....i can't wait to put the meth on it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stage 2 tune done today and man does it feel good!!!!....the car feels a lot stronger all through the power band....i can't wait to put the meth on it


Congrats, man! you went w UNi, right? 
Meth?  really?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats, man! you went w UNi, right?
> Meth?  really?


No I decided on GIAC, the guys at my local dealer are cool and took care of me....and yes on the meth....its gonna help big time in the summer time, especially out here where we get up to 115* plus it'll allow me to run on the 100 octane tune as well so I get the best of both worlds


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stage 2 tune done today and man does it feel good!!!!....the car feels a lot stronger all through the power band....i can't wait to put the meth on it



:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stage 2 tune done today and man does it feel good!!!!....the car feels a lot stronger all through the power band....i can't wait to put the meth on it


Congrats AZ!!!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stage 2 tune done today and man does it feel good!!!!....the car feels a lot stronger all through the power band....i can't wait to put the meth on it


GRATS! :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Also, as I read on the Audi forums before deciding on a another CC, meth injection can prevent carbon buildup, which is always a plus!

I can't wait to get a Stage 1 tune at WF this summer. Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stage 2 tune done today and man does it feel good!!!!....the car feels a lot stronger all through the power band....i can't wait to put the meth on it



:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it feels awesome....anyone on the fence about a tune, JUST DO IT!!!!....the car drives better and has more power of course....by far the best mod yet


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thanks everyone, it feels awesome....anyone on the fence about a tune, JUST DO IT!!!!....the car drives better and has more power of course....by far the best mod yet


You had all the components installed, right? Just not the tune yet.  So you went straight to 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You had all the components installed, right? Just not the tube yet. So you went straight to 2


Yea I had the intake, turbo and charge pipe, and the turbo back already in before....it was decently quick with all that stuff and no tune....now with the tune its quite faster....meth, boost gauge, & R8 packs are one their way and will be installed ASAP


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

All this talk of Meth is making me want to watch some...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What is Meth?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

teaser. Check in on my build thread later next week for the full write up.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What is Meth?


Mehanol Injection bro... Heard of it but have no idea how it feels.

check this out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkPFZWd8wj4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I will be using a 50/50 water to methanol mix....it will tap from my windshield washer tank (I never use it) and it will be a progressive kit....I will be able to set the boost numbers I want it to start and end....meth has lots of pros like cooling, octane boost and cleaning the inside of the engine....only pros I can think of are refill, which depend on how much u stab at the pedal....but at $3-4 a gallon for meth it's nor a wallet breaker....spray nozzles will have to be taken out and cleaned every once in a while to assure proper spraying....my brother has been using meth on his 500who vortec mustang for a couple years now with no problems


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So you are officially voiding all warranties now?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea u could say that....but when u know ppl at the dealership....u know


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea u could say that....but when u know ppl at the dealership....u know


I don't know anyone! Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

All I know is that i dropped another $30 on superbrightleds.com. I'm hooked, obsessed too! My city lights had that bluish tint (Chinese eBay), and when the HIDs are on you can see the contrast..so I bought some pure whites.

It's funny how we call the eBay bulbs Chinese, but then we spend twice as much to buy from a local vendor who GUARANTEES superior quality...and at the end of the day, they are probably Chinese too!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I don't know anyone! Lol


Gotta get out man and go to some local meets and meet ppl....it's all about networking


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC, what dealer do you go to? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Get down*



AZ_CC said:


> Yea I had the intake, turbo and charge pipe, and the turbo back already in before....it was decently quick with all that stuff and no tune....now with the tune its quite faster....meth, boost gauge, & R8 packs are one their way and will be installed ASAP


No downpipe? It's really the big player for bolt ons to accompany an ecu tune.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> KOWCC, what dealer do you go to?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Suburban, but now only Thayer, their guys are professional race car drivers. The service manager there owns like 5 super rare VWs. He know absolutely everything!!! And I don't trust my car with just anyone!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> No downpipe? It's really the big player for bolt ons to accompany an ecu tune.


Oh yea of course I have a downpipe!!!....I listed it as turbo back cuz I have the downpipe and cat back which makes a turbo back lol....the downpipe was my favorite mod up until yesterday


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What cat do u have?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Catless with 42 draft designs 02 spacers....no cel


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Catless with 42 draft designs 02 spacers....no cel


Any before and after pics?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

No I had a shop install it....I got it off eBay for $130 and installed for $150 and paid $70 for the 02 spacers....the DP hangers needed to be centered cuz they were off a little but other then that it works perfectly fine and very cost effective


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I just can't see it in my mind. To me cat back has dual exhausts. Not familiar with a 1 exhaust set up


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What are the 02 spacers?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

A cat back is exactly what it sounds like....it goes from the CAT BACK (CBE= cat back exhaust) in our case from the downpipe back since that's where our cat is at....and then when u have a aftermarket downpipe (DP) hooked up to a aftermarket cat back u then have a turbo back (TBE)


And for the 02 spacers, they set the 02 sensor back a little cuz even with a high flow cat u can still get a cell from the exhaust gases moving too fast past the sensors....the 02 spacers mount the sensors out of the way if the high flow of the exhaust.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats man! I really gotta free up a weekend and get my TBE installed. It F#cks with me every time I walk into my garage.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not really what I did to my CC today. But I have a question for all those people out there. When I replace my pads. Front and back. Which I'm planning on replacing all rotors and pads. Do I need to do anything via Vag-com or can I just decompress the cylinder in the caliper. Thanks y'all.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Congrats man! I really gotta free up a weekend and get my TBE installed. It F#cks with me every time I walk into my garage.


Thx man....I can only imagine how u feel....whenever I get a new part I have to put it on ASAP cuz it kills me to just look at it....my wife says I'm soo impatient lol and I agree


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx man....I can only imagine how u feel....whenever I get a new part I have to put it on ASAP cuz it kills me to just look at it....my wife says I'm soo impatient lol and I agree


Ive got my BFI mounts, Charge pipe, TBE, and 19's are just waiting on free time and a little cash for tires. Disney World takes precedence this year...


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Not really what I did to my CC today. But I have a question for all those people out there. When I replace my pads. Front and back. Which I'm planning on replacing all rotors and pads. Do I need to do anything via Vag-com or can I just decompress the cylinder in the caliper. Thanks y'all.


You need VAGCOM to retract the parking brake motors, before you push the calliper piston back in. There are ways to do it without VAGCOm...do a search.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Ive got my BFI mounts, Charge pipe, TBE, and 19's are just waiting on free time and a little cash for tires. Disney World takes precedence this year...


Dang that's a nice stock pile u got there lol....I hear ya on that, were goin to Disneyland in may bug luckily we did good on our taxes this year so that's how I got to do all this


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> You need VAGCOM to retract the parking brake motors, before you push the calliper piston back in. There are ways to do it without VAGCOm...do a search.


Here is rosstech instructions how to service rear break using vagcom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHJMI4QkSy8


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Suburban, but now only Thayer, their guys are professional race car drivers. The service manager there owns like 5 super rare VWs. He know absolutely everything!!! And I don't trust my car with just anyone!


I hear Thayer is the place to go. I bought my car from Vyletel and have heard they can be picky about mods. I just don't want to take it in for service and have them bitch about it being lowered. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## btack2013cc (Mar 1, 2013)

*K&N drop in filter*

Just replaced my OEM filter with a K&N drop in!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

dieracks said:


> I hear Thayer is the place to go. I bought my car from Vyletel and have heard they can be picky about mods. I just don't want to take it in for service and have them bitch about it being lowered.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I get serviced at suburban Troy , I'm good friends with the service manager , he won't give u any problems there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> You need VAGCOM to retract the parking brake motors, before you push the calliper piston back in. There are ways to do it without VAGCOm...do a search.


I did some research seems like a lot of TDi people use a wrench to turn the caliper back in for the parking brake. I might just do the front for now and when I get a hold of my vag guy get him to do it for me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> I hear Thayer is the place to go. I bought my car from Vyletel and have heard they can be picky about mods. I just don't want to take it in for service and have them bitch about it being lowered.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Mine is lowered, already done my 10k service, wheels rotated, also have spacers on all 4 corners....no issues, they are great. Ask for Ken and tell him Kareem sent u. They LITERALLY baby your car. He is the pickiest person alive!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Installed LED puddle lamps from superbrightleds. I did it in a dark, freezing, rainy driveway and didn't break anything! The results:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Mine is lowered, already done my 10k service, wheels rotated, also have spacers on all 4 corners....no issues, they are great. Ask for Ken and tell him Kareem sent u. They LITERALLY baby your car. He is the pickiest person alive!


Sounds good to me. I will give them a call when my 10k service rolls around. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that's a nice stock pile u got there lol....I hear ya on that, were goin to Disneyland in may bug luckily we did good on our taxes this year so that's how I got to do all this


Haven't even done our taxes yet...we're going in May as well but don't all fit in the cc so driving the traverse

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

APR tune today. What a difference.  painted my rear valance a few weeks ago.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> APR tune today. What a difference.  painted my rear valance a few weeks ago.



Did you paint the stock valance that came on the car? 

My car is in the body shop and I asked about having my grilles and rear valance painted and he told me he couldn't do it because it would peel.

By the way he answered, it seemed like he just didnt want to do it but can someone tell me if it will peel if painted or if this guy was BSing me?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Did you paint the stock valance that came on the car?
> 
> My car is in the body shop and I asked about having my grilles and rear valance painted and he told me he couldn't do it because it would peel.
> 
> By the way he answered, it seemed like he just didnt want to do it but can someone tell me if it will peel if painted or if this guy was BSing me?


My stock valence was painted one year ago...went through a really tough summer and an even tougher winter, with salt, etc...it's holding up perfectly. Process my dealer took: full sanding to remove the bumpy surface, primer, paint, into the oven to cure. 100 % perfect!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Haven't even done our taxes yet...we're going in May as well but don't all fit in the cc so driving the traverse
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



Ah man that sucks....lucky for me there's four of us and four seats....I love that about the car, I never have to give anyone a ride cuz the CC is full as is lol


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Took my valance off, sanded it smooth, then used a chemical to aid paint adhesion, primed, wet sand, paint, bake, perfect. If ur in Illinois hit me up...get it done for ya.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks great on white :thumbup: great job


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

Installed my interior LEDs and Reverse Light LEDs. No errors.

I bought these from http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/

However, the reverse lights flicker once or twice when the car turns on and you do get the "reverse lights not working" error but it goes away immediately and does not come back after that.

I LOVE THEM!




























Before:










After:


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

Definitely need some license plate and puddle light LEDs next! Then maybe tail light LEDs and break light LEDs. 

I love LEDs! lol This gives it a much cleaner look.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Took my valance off, sanded it smooth, then used a chemical to aid paint adhesion, primed, wet sand, paint, bake, perfect. If ur in Illinois hit me up...get it done for ya.


Did u remove the valence without removing the whole bumper?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MIA_CC said:


> Installed my interior LEDs and Reverse Light LEDs. No errors.
> 
> I bought these from http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/
> 
> ...


Nice work! All my exterior LEDs flash a few times when car first turns on. Normal.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MIA_CC said:


> Definitely need some license plate and puddle light LEDs next! Then maybe tail light LEDs and break light LEDs.
> 
> I love LEDs! lol This gives it a much cleaner look.


One of ur plate lights is out


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.......came off a little tough but went on easy. Really cleans up the back end in my opinion.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

coils
before and after


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice work! Also good call on removing the mud flaps


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Did some "heavy" modifications to the car...a lot of sweat went into adding these but the HP gain is crazy! Lol...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Also did the plasti-dip..


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> One of ur plate lights is out


Time for some license plate LEDs lol


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice work! All my exterior LEDs flash a few times when car first turns on. Normal.


They just did it the first few times last night and hasn't done it at all today :thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Added the led gig light covers this morning. And got them wired.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Upside down pic again


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Added the led gig light covers this morning. And got them wired.


Did you tint your headlights? If so, what percentage? 

Thanks.!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Yesterday i volenteered my CC for a friend's audi business. Here's my car in the video he made. 




The Pioneer unit was just for the video. I had him install a dension unit with my RCD with fully functional bluetooth ie. calls, audio streeming with ID tags even with Pandora and Soundcloud!
Also did a custom USB on a button blank!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

gooberbora said:


> took her out on a little shoot after doing the gold coast kit (back in january nut better late than never right?!)
> 
> Comments and feedback are welcome as always!


Nice! Good detailing work too. Paint looks amazing and color combo is spot on. A bit jealous.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dun, dun, dun, dunnnn.....the return of the upside down pics...lol :laugh:


----------



## BIGPIMPNfshtx (Mar 20, 2008)

*genius*



vwkonig said:


> Did some "heavy" modifications to the car...a lot of sweat went into adding these but the HP gain is crazy! Lol...:laugh::laugh:


Did you make those? I have blanks i need to fill in on my MKIV


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> All I know is that i dropped another $30 on superbrightleds.com. I'm hooked, obsessed too! QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, my name is KOWCC and I'm obssessed with LED bulbs. I've literally bought hundreds of them and I can't stop. Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that i dropped another $30 on superbrightleds.com. I'm hooked, obsessed too! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Also did the plasti-dip..


Love it man... So no need to take the grill appart? How many coats? need to remove tape asap or not?

I wnat to do glossy black thou....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Shopped for more wheels and ordered new reverse bulbs from ex Epcence


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Did you tint your headlights? If so, what percentage?
> 
> Thanks.!


X2, u beat me to the question .lol . I want to go a little lighter


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

vwkonig said:


> Did you tint your headlights? If so, what percentage?
> 
> Thanks.!


Yes. It is the Lamin-X. There tint color. Not the darkest. Pre cut. Got the front turn signals. Headlight. And fog lights for like $50 I think. Doesn't really block that much light. It's called tint. Lightest one they make. Here's a direct link. 

http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-CC-09-12-Headlight-Covers-p/vw024.htm


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that i dropped another $30 on superbrightleds.com. I'm hooked, obsessed too! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha.. you hit the spot bro!
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > At least I'm not ordering reverse bulbs in amber! Lolllllll. Who does that???
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a fun bulb to replace when it goes out!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Uncalled for!


Truth! Get the bulbs already!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Truth! Get the bulbs already!


I can't cause I'm not unique like u


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

BIGPIMPNfshtx said:


> Did you make those? I have blanks i need to fill in on my MKIV


check out this thread :thumbup: they're freakin awesome lol

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5946066-Bond...James-Bond-Decal-Set.



Stero1D said:


> Love it man... So no need to take the grill appart? How many coats? need to remove tape asap or not?
> 
> I wnat to do glossy black thou....



Thanks man! I appreciate it. No need to take the grill apart. I did 5 coats with 10-15 minutes between each coat. The first coat i applied about 60-75% and the rest of them a light coat. Came out awesome. 

I removed the tape waaaay after. I waited a good 30-40 minutes after the last coat and start peeing it off. 

I would leave maybe a good 1/4 gap between the tape and the grill so when you pull of the the tap the excess plasti dip will just cut off at the grill. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> X2, u beat me to the question .lol . I want to go a little lighter


lol. :laugh: 



cook0066 said:


> Yes. It is the Lamin-X. There tint color. Not the darkest. Pre cut. Got the front turn signals. Headlight. And fog lights for like $50 I think. Doesn't really block that much light. It's called tint. Lightest one they make. Here's a direct link.
> 
> http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-CC-09-12-Headlight-Covers-p/vw024.htm


Awesome, thank you for the link. I'll check them out. I want to see how it'll look on my car. 

:laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my stickers in today!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stickers in today!!!!


Nooooo...don't do it AZ ....lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nooooo...don't do it AZ ....lol


Hahahahahahahah I've loved these stickers ever since I saw them....they're my only interior mods aside from leds....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, Stero1D knows how much i can't stand them....I can see them on a Kia Soul along with its light pulsating speakers......but IMO the CC is too classy of a car for this!

But hey we all have different tastes!! Enjoy brother.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea they're not for everyone, that goes for anything though....if it wasn't fir everyone having their own likes and dislikes then we'd all have the same looking crap....but yea I like them and so does my wife....it was cool to get her involved in something on my car, she was excited about it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If its car related and makes the wife happy....I guess I gotta agree with it...lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeach i am not big fan of stickers either( but everybody has different taste).... i am currently in process of getting oem sun shade button. It wil be used as garage door opener  
(then i will only have one blank button left)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Speaking of sunshade, has anyone installed the OEM sunshade?


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

I've really wanted to buy some Tint or Gunsmoke Lamin-x for my lights and turns but I can't get past the fact their film has so much blue pigment in them. I went to a local dealer to see the film with my own eyes and, sure enough, it was all too blue. (Except for Charcoal which was basically black and Smoke which is very brown.)

People will probably disagree with me but just look at cook0066's (upside down) pic. Just compare the Lamin-x on the headlights to the tint on the windows. See what I mean? The headlights have a definite blueish/purple tint. I'm not trying to bash his lights at all but I'm just saying I'd prefer some film in different shades than anything Lamin-x offers.




cook0066 said:


> Added the led gig light covers this morning. And got them wired.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finished my LED interior install. All from superbrightleds. Did the visors, front/rear domes, glove box and trunk.

Before and after:









Inside:









Outside (w/ LED puddle lamps, sorry for crappy cell pic):


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> ....


AZ what hapenned to the pic?? Lol. Wife didn't approve...


I also have a post of "....." A few months back where wifey didn't want to be on vortex...lolllll


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished my LED interior install. All from superbrightleds. Did the visors, front/rear domes, glove box and trunk.


Question... Does LED light have slight blue tint in them? or is it pure white? 
Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished my LED interior install. All from superbrightleds. Did the visors, front/rear domes, glove box and trunk.
> 
> Before and after:
> 
> ...


I really like your first shot, great comparison pic.....no one has really thought of that kind of pic.

I can tell by your headrests, u have a 13?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> AZ what hapenned to the pic?? Lol. Wife didn't approve...
> 
> 
> I also have a post of "....." A few months back where wifey didn't want to be on vortex...lolllll


Hahaha she approved but now looking at it after I got some sleep, the quality looks horrible....ill wait to another time when I'm nor buzzing and can take a decent pic lol plus the car is filthy from the storm that rolled through yesterday.

Stay posted ill have some better ones


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Question... Does LED light have slight blue tint in them? or is it pure white?
> Thanks


The pure white have 0% blue in them.

The 5 smd 194s don't have the option of pure white, however their cool white option is 0% blue.

However cool white in their other bulbs has blue. I think it was a misprint in their behalf... So that one specific 194, cool blue = pure white. All others, u need to order PURE WHITE.

My 13 smd 194 pure whites are out for delivery...can't wait to install. I have bluish ones in now. City lights.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC: Yep, it's a 2013 R-Line.

OEMplusCC: It's hard to say. I want to say they are pure white, but they would be a bit more towards the 'cool' white spectrum. I can't stand that white and blue pepboys headlight color temp and these are definitely not. In the outside pic that I took, they look a bit blue due to the blueish stock tinting on the glass. 

Another inside shot for comparison:


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Took my valance off, sanded it smooth, then used a chemical to aid paint adhesion, primed, wet sand, paint, bake, perfect. If ur in Illinois hit me up...get it done for ya.


Unfortunately I'm in Massachusetts so dont think you can help me, but any idea what a fair price is to have this done?

Also, can you do the fog grilles the same way?


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

I would say 150 to 250. U can always take it off and send it to me. I drove around with mine off.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> KOWCC: Yep, it's a 2013 R-Line.
> 
> OEMplusCC: It's hard to say. I want to say they are pure white, but they would be a bit more towards the 'cool' white spectrum. I can't stand that white and blue pepboys headlight color temp and these are definitely not. In the outside pic that I took, they look a bit blue due to the blueish stock tinting on the glass.


Thanks for reply. I am currently running ebay 194 5smd Leds in front dome lights and 194 5smd leds from deautokey in rear dome lights. Front dome lights have slight blue tint(cool white) but rear are pure white. I am trying to decide which setup to keep.
I will update some pictures sunday night.

Btw i had this idea to keep all pure white led's except middle rear dome light. That one will be cool white. I am going to try this setup and see how it looks


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> AZ what hapenned to the pic?? Lol. Wife didn't approve...
> 
> 
> I also have a post of "....." A few months back where wifey didn't want to be on vortex...lolllll


I saw it. Wifey looks good


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I saw it. Wifey looks good


:facepalm:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my stickers in today!!!!


Looks cool. I like the ludicrous speed one Lol. Glad the wifey was involved.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Looks cool. I like the ludicrous speed one Lol. Glad the wifey was involved.


Thank you sir, thanks to u

And thank you for the compliment DJ, she always appreciates them....I'll get some better ones next time, before I've drank too and post up


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thank you sir, thanks to u
> 
> And thank you for the compliment DJ, she always appreciates them....I'll get some better ones next time, before I've drank too and post up


texted you for clarification


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> texted you for clarification


It's all good brotha


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Getting the Hoen Xenonmatch cornering lights and fogs put in today when the mail finally comes. Also, I scheduled to have tint done on Wednesday. Doing 35% all around. (except windshield)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Getting the Hoen Xenonmatch cornering lights and fogs put in today when the mail finally comes. Also, I scheduled to have tint done on Wednesday. Doing 35% all around. (except windshield)


Nice!!....i love my Hoen lights :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Getting the Hoen Xenonmatch cornering lights and fogs put in today when the mail finally comes. Also, I scheduled to have tint done on Wednesday. Doing 35% all around. (except windshield)


sorry for stupid question, but isnt driver and passenger window tint illegal in NJ?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Yep. 

Luckily 35% is a pretty mild tint. I know enough people with that tint on their fronts and have never been pulled over for it. You usually would have to be doing something else very wrong for them to pull you over and even then they really have to be pissed off to want to mess with you for it. 

Also helps that I know many cops and have a ton of PBA cards directly from the presidents and chiefs of all the local township PDs. I've only been ticketed once out of the last 5 or so times I've been pulled over. Haven't been pulled over in about a year or so, I've been behaving and no longer driving my old 110 mile commute through ticket country North Jersey. I figure if I do get pulled over for it AND ticketed, it's not a moving violation and is just a $60 fine. I'll take that risk. Also, I may be changing jobs and going to California soon. No front plates and 5% tint all around in that case!

Edit:

Just installed my Xenonmatch fogs and cornering lights (Thanks to TurboYo for the tutorial!):










Cornering lights are in fact H7, just like all previous CCs:


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Installed new bike rack*

I installed my new Sea Sucker Talon bike rack. This thing is awesome! Leaves no hardware on the car when you aren't carrying a bike around.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

ADennis said:


> I installed my new Sea Sucker Talon bike rack. This thing is awesome! Leaves no hardware on the car when you aren't carrying a bike around.


Wouuuahhh!! That's the first time i see this rack!

You are not preoccupied of pressure and succion on highway speed?!?
The turbulence can pull a bike pretty hard. 

I'm curious and could be interested but frigg... Roof line and paint damages are in back of my mind!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

ADennis said:


> I installed my new Sea Sucker Talon bike rack. This thing is awesome! Leaves no hardware on the car when you aren't carrying a bike around.


Dude that's flippin awesome.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

I was worried too, but guys use them on their Porsches and Corvettes without any problems. So I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ADennis said:


> I was worried too, but guys use them on their Porsches and Corvettes without any problems. So I guess we'll see how it goes.


 I love it!!! 
where did you get it from? expensive?


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> sorry for stupid question, but isnt driver and passenger window tint illegal in NJ?


I live in NJ and I own a black on black CC with 20% all around and nothing on the windshield (yet). I also do not have a front plate. I have had this car since June of 2011 and I have never been pulled over (knocks on wood). As mike said, you would have to be misbehaving for them to pull you over for the tint. If they are suspicious of you, they will use the tint as their reason to pull you over. Again, my car is lowered on 19s and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I love it!!!
> where did you get it from? expensive?



no it's cheap damn it. 270 bucks from what I'm looking right now.

JEZZZZZZZZZZZ not an other spending coming my way. 
The challenge for people like me with a sunroof on the CC will be to trust the plastic piece between the windshield and the sunroof OR hook it up in the back of the car.

I have a wagon with a pretty cool set up but when I use my car and go to work but want to come back on my back, I have to remove both wheels and prep my trunk to welcome my bike. That could be a perfect solution!


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I love it!!!
> where did you get it from? expensive?


I got it from www.trivelosports.com for $260 shipped. Still less than a full roof rack. Check out some of their videos on youtube. They speed tested it at 140mph on a stock car!


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

Installed eibach pro kit (thanks DanGSR) and gave it a fresh wash. Putting the 19's on next weekend...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Went from an RNS-315 to this...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Warmest day all winter...47 degrees. Had to give her a long awaited wash. It's been over a month!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm trading in my CC within the next month or so, so I'll be removing some parts in sure some of you guys might be interested in. 

List:

H&R 20mm hubcentric spacers 
RAD extended bolts (45 I believe) 
ECS 7mm spacers
RAD extended bolts (42 I believe) 
Usp motorsports 3" downpipe
AWE Turbo outlet pipe
NEUSPEED Hi flo charge pipe
Bsh Stage 2 Intake 

I'll let you know when it's all off, but PM me if you have interest I guess. 
My wife and I just had our first son and I'm looking at trucks 
I'll miss the CC community. 
-

The kid 








_


The car 









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycRW4AB4V5A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Your kid is super cool! Hate to see you go, but family comes first! I've got a 2 and a 4 year old....I'm managing with the CC. Only because on long trips its the wife's colossal SUV.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

CCereal Killer said:


> Installed eibach pro kit (thanks DanGSR) and gave it a fresh wash. Putting the 19's on next weekend...


Hi, looks good! I have prearranged the installing of Eibach springs on next weekend. Can't wait it to happen. 

Do you have any spacers are those just standard 18x8 ET41 wheels in the pictures?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Hey guys. I'm trading in my CC within the next month or so, so I'll be removing some parts in sure some of you guys might be interested in.
> 
> List:
> 
> ...


DOQ, maybe one of these might work for the family


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ha! I told my wife I'd get an Audi wagon but she hates wagons. Our other car is an 09 Altima, so she wants a real SUV. 

We looked at the Equinox LS2, Hyundai Santa Fe, Cadillac SRX.. And for a stretch a Q5 (not happening)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Ha! I told my wife I'd get an Audi wagon but she hates wagons. Our other car is an 09 Altima, so she wants a real SUV.
> 
> We looked at the Equinox LS2, Hyundai Santa Fe, Cadillac SRX.. And for a stretch a Q5 (not happening)


Trade in ALTIMA, man )


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Man hate to see you leave the CC world especially how nice yours is done , good luck with whatever you end up getting !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Ha! I told my wife I'd get an Audi wagon but she hates wagons. Our other car is an 09 Altima, so she wants a real SUV.
> 
> We looked at the Equinox LS2, Hyundai Santa Fe, Cadillac SRX.. And for a stretch a Q5 (not happening)


Wife had a Q7, we were not that impressed with how much we paid and how little we got. I've always wanted to give Kia and Hyundai a chance. They have superb quality now and their styling is phenomenal. Give the Santa Fe a chance!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Trade in ALTIMA, man )


I already own the Altima, I bought it outright. Looking to own both my cars this time around. :thumbup:



Toma23 said:


> Man hate to see you leave the CC world especially how nice yours is done , good luck with whatever you end up getting !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. It's an long line of VW's for me. 2 MK2 GLI's, MK3 VR, MK4 GTI VR.. 
MK5 Jetta(below), and my CC. I'll probably get a project car in the near future


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

What ever you do, don't get a Rav4... I can write a book.

A 2-3 year old CPO Q5 goes for $28-30k and have amazing handling and a 100k/6year bumper to bumper CPO warranty. Though the 3.2 is non-turbo and has worse carbon buildup issues than anything. The 2.0T TFSI is better but many have oil consumption issues.

CPO Merc GLK is the about the same price as the Audi without the engine issues. CPO warranty is 5 years/100k bumper to bumper.


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

Yea they're just the stock wheels. Don't plan on keeping them on tho. I have 19x8.5 et 35 that are going on as soon as the weather gets nicer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> Went from an RNS-315 to this...


Can we have some feedback when your used to the unit please.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*The 12' R-Lines are still awesome. . .*

I love my 12 R-Line. I would consider a 13' if I could get AWD and a different front grill! I'm two weeks away from a total refresh - VMR 19 " VB3s, new TPMS set and with new summer conti 3s, having my Sagitta wheels and the Conti DWSs put away in storage, and total detail and interior clean up when I am back home in Chicago. I can't wait. This will kill any new car fever through the summer at least. 

Your ride is alright, don't let the haters tell you no different!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

artist309 said:


> I love my 12 R-Line. I would consider a 13' if I could get AWD and a different front grill! I'm two weeks away from a total refresh - VMR 19 " VB3s, new TPMS set and with new summer conti 3s, having my Sagitta wheels and the Conti DWSs put away in storage, and total detail and interior clean up when I am back home in Chicago. I can't wait. This will kill any new car fever through the summer at least.
> 
> Your ride is alright, don't let the haters tell you no different!




Pretty nice man!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

lowered, put wheels back on, washed it


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

bronz said:


> lowered, put wheels back on, washed it


Nice car!!!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Look at this stupid CC. I couldnt stop laughing.

Video


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Look at this stupid CC. I couldnt stop laughing.
> 
> Video



:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Ugh. 

BTW, I think I saw a post here not too long ago, of the same car being put on the market for sale. 

Ugh. damn the owner who turned a CC in to that. :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC_VW1019 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was for sale on ebay a couple months ago I believe. Actually despite the stupidity that's a big thing in the south for some reason. I personally would never own one, but I love seeing Donk's their always a good laugh. Just another part of the car culture that we don't get into guys.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC_VW1019 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


I saw the ad. I was soo close to buying, but It needed the clear front turns ... Then it would be complete....lol....what a mess!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I knew what that video was going to be before I even clicked the link. Yep, I was right, lol.

Donking is just dangerous for other drivers on the road. Most people that do that crap never upgrade the brakes to match the additional rotational mass added by the giant wheels. It's especially bad when they do it to old American cars that usually had crappy brakes to begin with. (rear drums mostly) Go in for an emergency stop at highway speeds or veer out of the way and that car is going to be twisting and rolling all over. 

One of the very few reasons I'm happy to live in the north. I see that crap all over south Florida when I go to visit family and friends several times a year. I rarely, if ever see it around here in Jersey. I'm all for customizing cars and if it looks good to you, then more power to you. Different strokes for different folks, but lines get drawn when you put other people at risk.

/rant

On topic: I removed my LED interior, gave it to a friend, and am waiting for the deAutokey set. Also, I set my clock forward for DST and watched the analog clock spin around real fast! COOL!  :laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I already own the Altima, I bought it outright. Looking to own both my cars this time around. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> > So your buying your wife an SUV and then you're getting the Altima? Will you be happy with it? Why not just sell the Altima and purchase the CC? If I'm not mistaken, your CC is lease and I'm sure who ever you got the CC from would give you a great deal on it if you're willing to purchase.
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> DOQ fastlane said:
> 
> 
> > I already own the Altima, I bought it outright. Looking to own both my cars this time around. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Noticed my left tail light started to crack yesterday... stopped by my dealer... ordering a new one. .no charge. 










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Noticed my left tail light started to crack yesterday... stopped by my dealer... ordering a new one. .no charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Common issue... Had both inner tail lights replaced about a month ago. Dealer sent the chipped tail lights back to VOA so they could investigate on the problem.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Common issue... Had both inner tail lights replaced about a month ago. Dealer sent the chipped tail lights back to VOA so they could investigate on the problem.


Dang , my new r-line tails arrive tomorrow....not he message I wanted to see..lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

van33 said:


> DOQ fastlane said:
> 
> 
> > I already own the Altima, I bought it outright. Looking to own both my cars this time around. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > DOQ fastlane said:
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Price Check*

Guys how much plastidip should cost? 
Im a little confused.... 
homedepot has it for 50 bux while ebay got for 12 shipped.... Any differences? 

HD
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203543...i+dip+black&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203543490

n lear coat ($50)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203539...i+dip+clear&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203539263

EBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Performix-P...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b74ab844

n clearcoat (12)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Performix-P...385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460b878871


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Guys how much plastidip should cost?
> Im a little confused....
> homedepot has it for 50 bux while ebay got for 12 shipped.... Any differences?
> 
> ...


Price difference is for case vs. individuals cans. :facepalm::laugh:

Try this - LINK


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Last time I bought a can from HD it was just under $6


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Why do you want a gallon? Planing to do the entire car, and your neighbors? Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Price difference is for case vs. individuals cans. :facepalm::laugh:
> 
> Try this - LINK


lol....Case!!! Right! :laugh:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

$5,95 a can u wants Home Depot discount lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Touched up my grill and did the slats and emblem white....I'm not liking the white so gonna put that back to black


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

X2 on that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> X2 on that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X3 all the way! Thanks for trying though. I had that on my mind at one time. Now I don't ...lol


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Called VW to inquire about extended warranty. They want $2100 for additional 42k miles with $0 deductible... or $1700 with $100 deductible

Since i have 2010 cc it looks like i might have intake manifold going bad around 60K (been researching this, common for '09 '10 cc's) . I am also planning to keep this car for another 3 years so i have to decide.... but i might just wing it and go without warranty


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Called VW to inquire about extended warranty. They want $2100 for additional 42k miles with $0 deductible... or $1700 with $100 deductible
> 
> Since i have 2010 cc it looks like i might have intake manifold going bad around 60K (been researching this, common for '09 '10 cc's) . I am also planning to keep this car for another 3 years so i have to decide.... but i might just wing it and go without warranty


There are other warranty companies out there crosses vw. Call olympicare and see if they can help you. They handle my extended warranty.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished up washing the car. Took it for a couple quick pictures on my way while leaking it out.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Needs hids!!!! LOL


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Needs hids!!!! LOL


Yeah it does as soon as I can find a pair that will actually fit without some janky ass setup like ddm sent me this time around.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Get them from USP everyone likes their kit


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Get them from USP everyone likes their kit


I got their 4300k kit an love it!!! Looks totally pure white whn warms up, never got flashed on, amazing visibikity! 

Switched from hoen titanium


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rainy day in Chicago 

Put some German love badge "Ultimate KOWCC Style" lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Darn, that looks super custom









Lol


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Called VW to inquire about extended warranty. They want $2100 for additional 42k miles with $0 deductible... or $1700 with $100 deductible
> 
> Since i have 2010 cc it looks like i might have intake manifold going bad around 60K (been researching this, common for '09 '10 cc's) . I am also planning to keep this car for another 3 years so i have to decide.... but i might just wing it and go without warranty


I called VW today here in Florida and was given the following options:

Additional 3 years or 36K whichever comes first $2100, $100 deductible
Additional 4 years or 48K $2700, $100 deductible

+ tax, 10% down and finance remainder over 18 months.

What I struggle with is that I have 34K already in under 2 years. Is it worth the expense? Commuting 70 miles a day will eat the warranty in no time. Decisions, decisions... :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trying to get rid of the amber reflector


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks good..but wonder if the amber light is going to shine thru.....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

A little yes, shines around the edges, not through. The backside of the chrome vinyl is black!...that was just a trial and error. I need to cut a larger piece and curve the bottom differently


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

What are you doing to get rid of the Amber? It's hard to see your process

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good it's better that you can't see it...that's the whole idea..lol.

That's 3M Chrome Vinyl.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, YEA that is the point...on the outside or inside of the housing?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Outside, zoom in, you can see the
Lines. But if you don't tell me... That would be great


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Dropping my CC off for tint tomorrow night, doing 35% all around.

Also, going to Volks Folks on March 23. Any other central NJ people should come out, should be a good time:

https://www.facebook.com/events/480750181972963/


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ordered Ross Tech VCDS Micro-Can tonight. Yay. Can't wait.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now I know that I am going to catch a lot of **** for this but it was an experiment that I personally think turned out great but.... I put this on this morning


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Where have you been hiding this beauty! Nice grill work and are those 20s. They look great. What kind? I'm assuming the hood is temporary.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> Now I know that I am going to catch a lot of **** for this but it was an experiment that I personally think turned out great but.... I put this on this morning


Impressive work and quality finish! :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:

Not my cup of tea! ... But really impressive!

Which wheels are those man!


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

they are 19x8 tsw mallorys and what do you mean by good is temporary?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Brodieman90 said:


> Now I know that I am going to catch a lot of **** for this but it was an experiment that I personally think turned out great but.... I put this on this morning


Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> they are 19x8 tsw mallorys and what do you mean by good is temporary?


Wow they look like 20s.... I corrected my post.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Impressive work and quality finish! :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Not my cup of tea! ... But really impressive!
> 
> Which wheels are those man!



ya i figured it would be hit or miss with people




RICO85 said:


> Very nice:thumbup:



thank you


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> they are 19x8 tsw mallorys and what do you mean by good is temporary?


well i still have stock hood but idk i will prob keep this for a while we shall see


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> well i still have stock hood but idk i will prob keep this for a while we shall see


Wait, this isn't your stock hood with just a wrap????


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Rat style cc. . Pulls it off with the low imo. good job for being original:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good with the low low's and the hood's going to need something more with it to pull off the look I thinks


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wait, this isn't your stock hood with just a wrap????


no i bought an extra hood rusted it and cleared it 



BORA RSI said:


> Rat style cc. . Pulls it off with the low imo. good job for being original:thumbup:



thanks


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Looking good with the low low's and the hood's going to need something more with it to pull off the look I thinks


i wanna get a roof rack and make a wire basket and rust it also maybe powder coat wheels and trim 
copper


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> no i bought an extra hood rusted it and cleared it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, now I'm impressed!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Maybe remove pin stripe from the sides


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ohhh, now I'm impressed!


ya decided to go all out for this one btw cc hoods are stupid expensive compared to gti hoods


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> Maybe remove pin stripe from the sides


Agree.

Maybe rust out the side mirrors too:sly:


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Maybe rust out the side mirrors too:sly:


i like where yall are going with that wanted to remove pin stripes just havent gotten around to it but i love the idea for the mirrors:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Maybe rust out the side mirrors too:sly:


And trunk


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And trunk


thought about trunk but that will have to come later


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> ya i figured it would be hit or miss with people
> 
> thank you


Hi man, indeed believe me that I'm not a hater of the final result... Indeed as I said, I'm really amazed of this awesome and well performed work... But I believe I wouldn't taken this route!

I love when someone gets out of the box!

:thumbup: :thumbup: for you man!


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man, indeed believe me that I'm not a hater of the final result... Indeed as I said, I'm really amazed of this awesome and well performed work... But I believe I wouldn't taken this route!
> 
> I love when someone gets out of the box!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: for you man!


thanks man ya i figured it would get mixed responses but im surprised i thought i would get a lot more negative feedback on this lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Called VW to inquire about extended warranty. They want $2100 for additional 42k miles with $0 deductible... or $1700 with $100 deductible
> 
> Since i have 2010 cc it looks like i might have intake manifold going bad around 60K (been researching this, common for '09 '10 cc's) . I am also planning to keep this car for another 3 years so i have to decide.... but i might just wing it and go without warranty


Seeing these outrageous amount of money for an extended warranty make me feels good about what my dealer offered me. Innitially, I was very skeptical about the price and thought that I was getting screwed over. I bought the car with 9k mileage and they extended the warranty until 100k or 6 years whichever comes first. Paid $2,100 for it with a $100 deductible only if I get the work done outside the dealership, if within the dealership, the deductible is waived.

Good luck, dude. As one other member suggested, try third party companies and see what they have to offer.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Brodieman90 said:


> Now I know that I am going to catch a lot of **** for this but it was an experiment that I personally think turned out great but.... I put this on this morning


Copper would really work if you let them patina, nice and green. I also think a set of steelies nice and rusted out will look great.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I just don't think it flows at all. Looks like a good finish, maybe idlike it with diff wheel's IDK.

-Ellery


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

Installed LED puddle lights with no error! Love it!

Also, I was taking off the license plate bulbs and this piece seem to be broken (small clip) so the light housing doesn't stay in place anymore. I currently have it taped. Does anyone know the part number for this and where I can get it besides the dealer?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MIA_CC said:


> Installed LED puddle lights with no error! Love it!
> 
> Also, I was taking off the license plate bulbs and this piece seem to be broken (small clip) so the light housing doesn't stay in place anymore. I currently have it taped. Does anyone know the part number for this and where I can get it besides the dealer?


Is it broken? Both of my lights are missing this piece  Isn't this from factory...
Somebody please confirm
Thanks


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

that rusty hood doesn't bother me nearly as much as i thought. Its looks like its done "right" as best as possible. haha. i mean its even, no grinder marks, and its cleared.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Dropping my CC off for tint tomorrow night, doing 35% all around.
> 
> Also, going to Volks Folks on March 23. Any other central NJ people should come out, should be a good time:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/480750181972963/


Interesting.. Right down the road from me, might stop by :thumbup:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

MIA_CC said:


> Installed LED puddle lights with no error! Love it!
> 
> Also, I was taking off the license plate bulbs and this piece seem to be broken (small clip) so the light housing doesn't stay in place anymore. I currently have it taped. Does anyone know the part number for this and where I can get it besides the dealer?


I have an extra one that I can give to you. Let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodie, that hood looks sick. Great job! I do agree that there needs to be something else to help it flow though.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Bad subframe bolts*

Had upgraded sub frame bolts installed. No more popping or cracking sounds.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Well guys... I parted with the CC today. 

Well, actually tomorrow. I will have a bunch of goodies for sale as I take them off tomorrow. Some people have pm'd me with interest and I will honor that. 

I already took off a few things and they are ready to ship. I'll start a part out thread in the CC classified, but just a heads up on what it will be. 

European clear signals + reflectors (wrapped in light tint laminx from day 1)








-

Passat door trims








-

GIAC Flash loader








-

Also tomorrow I'll have 
USP motorsports 3"downpipe 
2 o2 spacers + reducers 
Awe turbo outlet pipe 
NEUSPEED Hi flo charge 
H&R 20mm hubcentric spacers
ECS 7mm spacers
20 RAD extended bolts 
Bsh Stage 2 Cold Air Intake

PM me for interest. I'll try to keep the prices fair :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Came home to this!!!....










Still waiting on the meth then round 2 starts


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just a little tip on that kit. Use a lot of 3m tape and some foam for filler. That one tends to rattle a bit :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Just a little tip on that kit. Use a lot of 3m tape and some foam for filler. That one tends to rattle a bit :thumbup:


Ok cool thx for the heads up


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oooooooh yeahhhhh...R-Line tails.....40 min job.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thanks everyone, it feels awesome....anyone on the fence about a tune, JUST DO IT!!!!....the car drives better and has more power of course....by far the best mod yet


But time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Oooooooh yeahhhhh...R-Line tails.....40 min job.


Congrats bro!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Congrats bro!:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, they look amazing on at night!!!! Can't explain it but the surroundings around the lit circles are completely black...soo attractive.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Oooooooh yeahhhhh...R-Line tails.....40 min job.


Very nice KOWCC :thumbup: 
So your LUX/R-line hybrid is complete now ? :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks, they look amazing on at night!!!! Can't explain it but the surroundings around the lit circles are completely black...soo attractive.


I know what you mean, and it's something that you have to see. I love my R-Line tails


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Oooooooh yeahhhhh...R-Line tails.....40 min job.


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Very nice KOWCC :thumbup:
> So your LUX/R-line hybrid is complete now ? :laugh:


Lol! Hybrid.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I know what you mean, and it's something that you have to see. I love my R-Line tails


Your are 100% absolutely right.....i tried to take a pic while lit, and its just not the same...gotta see them in person!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Looks great! :thumbup:


Thank you Sir


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job bro!!!! Looks sweet!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Great job bro!!!! Looks sweet!


Thank u brother...next job is to find you wheels!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I thnk i'm set... Just beed to calculate final costs. Need to figure tires to run..
8.5et35 n 9.5et45.. All around 235 or 245 rear?! Not sure


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Love the rline tails. Small things make a huge difference


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Oooooooh yeahhhhh...R-Line tails.....40 min job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super jelly:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

235/35 all around


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> 235/35 all around


Y not wider on back?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Love the rline tails. Small things make a huge difference


Thanks Bora!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Dont want to rub do you?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tails*



KOWCC said:


> Oooooooh yeahhhhh...R-Line tails.....40 min job.


Looks good. What was the cost and source again?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Came home to this!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be quite interested to hear how the meth works for you.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Looks good. What was the cost and source again?


Thank you!!!

Source: Keffer Volskwagen in NC, ask for Bud, parts manager. He is also on Vortex. You can order via PM as well.

Cost: around $370 to your doorstep. Plus or minus $20 for shipping I estimate depending where u live. 10 pound box and its huge! My own dealer here in Michigan who I've purchased over $5k in parts from quoted me $600, another dealer $1,000....some dealers are absolute idiots.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stopped by the dealer today for some new tails. The outer lenses are developing some bubbles and or separation issues. They were ordered today and should be installed early next week. Wanted to get this resolved before my warranty poofs in less than 2K.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wise man!


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just had an alignment done yesterday at the dealership, also had them replace the infamous cracked trunk trim under warranty.

Went to UroTuning today and Justin hooked it up..... Vagcom :thumbup:
-Cleared TPMS that was flashing due to new wheels
-DRL delete
-Key Fob window mod


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Will be quite interested to hear how the meth works for you.


Yea from what I've read and talking with ppl who have it, they all say they love it....so I'm hoping for the best, especially now that our temps are starting to get up there now and well be hitting 90* this week


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea from what I've read and talking with ppl who have it, they all say they love it....so I'm hoping for the best, especially now that our temps are starting to get up there now and well be hitting 90* this week


Whats the appx. cost installed? and how does heat affect things?........Stage 2 is pretty sweet eh.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Added this little guy








Have a Night Blue Metallic CC so the TDI plaid fit well.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Coil packs*



batkeeper said:


> Whats the appx. cost installed? and how does heat affect things?........Stage 2 is pretty sweet eh.


Also , talk to me about those red coil packs, Are they for looks alone or are they higher performing? I was looking for something in between oem and those Okada coils that retail for $750.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Added this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good. I wanted gold to match some other trims I have so I painted over some regular ones. Works good. Did the wheel caps too........ One of the rare metallic blues ...nice.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Also , talk to me about those red coil packs, Are they for looks alone or are they higher performing? I was looking for something in between oem and those Okada coils that retail for $750.


Stage 2 is awesome man I absolutely love it!!!!....the meth kit cost about $380 and installs gonna run $300, so $680 on the car....and the meth will drastically help lower iats and keep the engine cool, the is very helpful in the summer time especially out here where we see 110*+ regularly....meth is also an octane booster, i will be able to drive on the 100 file.

The red coil packs are from Audi R8s....they're supposedly a nice upgrade to our weak stock ones and lots of guys with k04s and BTs use them....they're inexpensive as well....i got them and 4 NGK iridium spark plugs for $120 off ECS 
Tuning


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> It looks good. I wanted gold to match some other trims I have so I painted over some regular ones. Works good. Did the wheel caps too........ One of the rare metallic blues ...nice.


Thank you sir. Cheers! :beer::beer:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I cleaned mine today

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r64eugoxbdmr6y6/Fugi 014.JPG


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Car is now gone guys.. 
Part out has begun. Check the classified for all things listed 
Awe turbo outlet pipe 
NEUSPEED Hi flo charge 
H&R 15mm trak+ spacers
ECS 7mm spacers and extended bolt kit
European clear signals 
Passat monster mats
Gorilla blocks

It's been real. 15 years in the VW game. :beer:


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

took it to the coin wash at midnight last night 

****ty cell phone pics


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered some sexy part today from Romania  Hope all goes well with the order.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered some sexy part today from Romania  Hope all goes well with the order.


That's not very nice to tease us like that :sly:


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered some sexy part today from Romania  Hope all goes well with the order.


it can be only one = sport mfsw


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> That's not very nice to tease us like that :sly:




Honestly, I'm just being a little superstitious about it.... but at the same time excited as hell, so couldnt keep my mouth shot :facepalm: lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ronniejamesdio said:


> it can be only one = sport mfsw


If you mean this









Its already on the car  lol


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

Brodieman90 said:


> took it to the coin wash at midnight last night
> 
> ****ty cell phone pics


You left a little something on your hood there. :laugh:



Only kidding. Stuff like this is interesting to see. Sort of has an acid stained concrete look to it. It would be really cool to see the whole car done like this but it's understandable why that's not going to happen.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

skylux_cc said:


> You left a little something on your hood there. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding. Stuff like this is interesting to see. Sort of has an acid stained concrete look to it. It would be really cool to see the whole car done like this but it's understandable why that's not going to happen.


honestly i would love to do something like that but it would be so expensive and a bitch to get rid of when i want something different


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> honestly i would love to do something like that but it would be so expensive and a bitch to get rid of when i want something different


Easy...vinyl wrap.design it how you want and remove it when youre done with it.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Quick question guys. Please see pic below on how to properly install a 5mm spacer. Not sure which side to follow. 



















Thanks in advance.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@stero1D 
Its probably some stickers lol:what:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got tint done, 35% all around. Shop did an unbelievable job. All the way to the very edge of the glass, sanded perfectly. Also, dead on for the back glass.

Also, set up GIAC tune for next Thursday!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

van33 said:


> Quick question guys. Please see pic below on how to properly install a 5mm spacer. Not sure which side to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture that shows your finger it's the correct install !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> thanks man ya i figured it would get mixed responses but im surprised i thought i would get a lot more negative feedback on this lol


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> Picture that shows your finger it's the correct install !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to disgree. The side with the internal chamfer should be against the brake rotor & fit over the chamfer on the hub


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got my LED decoders for my plate lights today. They look good, but will they work?








Put them on my Racing Dash LEDs. Fingers crossed.








Hooked everything up.








And the result was?








The result was no bulb out light on my dash. Drove the car around for about 15 minutes, and turned the light switch to all positions with great success
The "resistors" got hot, and I'm going to be wrapping them in electrical tape to be sure they don't melt any of the wires on long drives. Will be driving to NorCal Friday night, so will keep you guys updates on how these things hold up. Not getting my hopes up too much, but I have a feeling that these will work.

Some of us have tried several different bulbs, and had no success. Myself and KOWCC had some success when we added resistors to our LED bulbs, but within a couple of days the resistors were burnt, and caused the bulbs to fail. I am hoping that will not be the case with these because that's $85 lighting up my rear plate:screwy::facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Easy...vinyl wrap.design it how you want and remove it when youre done with it.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


that would still be expensive as hell i wanted to do the car in white so i did a lot of research and the cheapest i could find was 2200 :banghead:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

low_passat said:


> I'm going to disgree. The side with the internal chamfer should be against the brake rotor & fit over the chamfer on the hub


That is what I've read on some of the threads as well. The side that has the lip should be facing the rotor. Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> that would still be expensive as hell i wanted to do the car in white so i did a lot of research and the cheapest i could find was 2200 :banghead:


Never said it would be cheap, just said it could be done to the whole car

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Quick question guys. Please see pic below on how to properly install a 5mm spacer. Not sure which side to follow.


Yeah Toma was wrong, unfortunately....

Install like this:


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Mike...I like window tinting and have my Florida car tinted all around (need it with the Florida sun), but, didn't have my CC tinted because, as by law, the side front windows is NOT permitted - http://www.tintcenter.com/laws/NJ/ . I've never heard of anyone getting pulled over and getting a ticket, and, surely I've seen some pretty darn DARK tinted glass (just drive thru Newark  )

I suppose you're having AWE do your GIAC tune. Plan on hanging around for awhile, depending on how many other cars they're working on. You won't regret the tune.



MikeinNJ said:


> Got tint done, 35% all around. Shop did an unbelievable job. All the way to the very edge of the glass, sanded perfectly. Also, dead on for the back glass.
> 
> Also, set up GIAC tune for next Thursday!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm scheduled for a 9am tune next Thursday. I cleared my whole day just in case. Also, I'm noticing a ton of CC owners on here from NJ. Is this like a NJ/MI/FL/AZ only car?? We need to get a CC owner's meet going.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got my LED decoders for my plate lights today. They look good, but will they work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rico, I had that same setup but a different brand of decoders, which also got really hot. What you do is stick some "outdoor" 2 sided tape on the back of the decoder where that writing is and reach into the bumper through the plate light opening and stick the decoder to the top of the bumper. That will avoid touching any wires. I wouldn't wrap them with e tape, cause they already get hot as it is...they need to breath.

After a few weeks of that setup on mine, one side started flickering


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I didn't think it would get any better than my install of my r-line tails last night. But this night I attempted to wrap the mirror caps with the best vinyl money can buy. 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber High Gloss....with the help of the wife's blow dryer 

I was quite impressed with the results. More pics tomorrow in true daylight. Believe it or not these were my stock white covers!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @stero1D
> Its probably some stickers lol:what:


Lolz! Yeah like 4 kilos of them


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Look good but dont you want real carbon fiber ones? What else will you wrap?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kareem, love it! Great job!

Cant wait to see the picture of te entire front to see the entire thing!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC: Those look awesome! Is that stuff permanent/easy to remove if you wanted to remove it later on?

I may get ambitious. Any further away shots to see how it looks as a whole?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I nailed it on the stickers. Probably bright colors this time lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I nailed it on the stickers. Probably bright colors this time lol


Pink and orange! You gonna love it, i got extra pink set for ur black beauty


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks bro. My fav color too


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Thanks bro. My fav color too


Glad i nailed it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> KOWCC: Those look awesome! Is that stuff permanent/easy to remove if you wanted to remove it later on?
> 
> I may get ambitious. Any further away shots to see how it looks as a whole?


Thanks mike. It's past midnight. Will take full shots tomorrow. With some heat, and tugging, the stuff comes right off with no residue.

Eventually I may get the real cf, but believe me these look 100% real, I was shocked. They even have the 3d effect!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Sweet! Also, I'm gonna go ahead and need the purchase info on them blue aspherical mirrors! :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Look good but dont you want real carbon fiber ones? What else will you wrap?


Eventually, but I wanted to prove to myself that I can wrap....lol

Materials were only $14


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sweet! Also, I'm gonna go ahead and need the purchase info on them blue aspherical mirrors! :beer:


Ill send you a PM


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wrap the whole car in it. Jk. In for full pics of the famous car :laugh:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Stero1D you like the carbon. Maybe do front end with it? Looks durable


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Will do, tomorrow, but it's dirty!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Or put orange/pink stickers all over chrome area on front grill:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

With all the tugging I did, i got a 1 inch blister on my finger and he damn material would not rip...yeah it's quite sturdy.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@kowcc 
Come visit again I got some new cleaning stuff we can have a small cc detail gtg :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Will be there for work again on the 28th, but at our Broadview office, about 50 mins away...only 1 day though, no time, sorry...plus I won't be the one driving. ;( 

Weather is stating to get better...we will all meet up soon!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Portillo's again? I might have to go there tomorrow for lunch now that im thinking about it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Portillo's again? I might have to go there tomorrow for lunch now that im thinking about it


thank you for ruing my sleep,,  now i think abt Portillos lol

p.s. looks like BORA RSI & KOWCC r having orgy on here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Portillo's again? I might have to go there tomorrow for lunch now that im thinking about it


The night after we met up I had portillos again.... A big steak and a double cheeseburger! And fries!! That was the last time...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

As requested, full shots with new CF mirrors.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

You need to get the weave of the carbon effect straight. You pulled a bit too much on it I think. It is strong stuff and will hold up on the front but it will suffer from stone chips.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> maybe you guys have seen it... but it was my frst time....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcuqunTxd_c&feature=player_embedded


Looks nice.. I like the custom front bumper even though I'm not into aftermarket body parts.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The night after we met up I had portillos again.... A big steak and a double cheeseburger! And fries!! That was the last time...


You miss it, bro?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I had a dream about the italian beef with cheese :sly:


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

low_passat said:


> I'm going to disgree. The side with the internal chamfer should be against the brake rotor & fit over the chamfer on the hub


Yep.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ok I didn't think it would get any better than my install of my r-line tails last night. But this night I attempted to wrap the mirror caps with the best vinyl money can buy. 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber High Gloss....with the help of the wife's blow dryer
> 
> I was quite impressed with the results. More pics tomorrow in true daylight. Believe it or not these were my stock white covers!


Great job......I was thinking of doing my window pillars with carbon fiber.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

What kind of RC do you have there, Kareem?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

van33 said:


> What kind of RC do you have there, Kareem?


Looks more like a go cart.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Go cart..lol...yes it's a beast, weighs more than my 4 year old!

Gas powered, 30cc engine, off road setup and all wheel drive....it does 60mph easy!

Was actually a gift! Used to race them when I was younger!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll take more pics later if interested.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw that RC last night at his house , gas powered 60 mph looks brand new I don't think he even took that thing out yet !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> I saw that RC last night at his house , gas powered 60 mph looks brand new I don't think he even took that thing out yet !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taken it out on clean pavement and melted half the tires away. All the indoor off road dirt tracks won't allow it cause its too big! Lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like the 1/5 HPI Baja.

Ive got a couple too...not that big, but I run a Traxass REVO 3.3 with a big block and side pipe, lockers front and rear, and geared to do 50ish (my basher). Also have the HPI Savage 4.6 thats stock (minus the tires). This thing is fun and so smooth.

Havent messed with mine in over a year but it might be time to get them out and tuned up since the weather is getting nicer.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes it's 1/5, but a Exceed RC Bara....from nitro rcx. It was tuned over stock. Can only buy replacement parts from them though ...a pain


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Yes it's 1/5, but a Exceed RC Bara....from nitro rcx. It was tuned over stock. Can only buy replacement parts from them though ...a pain


Not a Nitro then? 2 stroke? I bet that thing screams! Im sure the parts arent cheap. Ive got over 1K in my REVO with the parts and electronics, bodies and CF parts I made for it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It is gas powered. And yes it wakes all the neighbors up..super expensive parts. More than the parts for my cc cost...lol


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*New cc owner*

Hey we just traded one of our GTI's for a CC R line  

Car is completely stock! First mods are going to be coilovers for sure already looking for options... what do you guys recommend? 

Also would like to do some of the tasteful mods like projectors, and LED interior...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats...Perfect timing, some just turned in their vehicles and demoded...many things for sale. Check classifieds


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Perfect timing, some just turned in their vehicles and demoded...many things for sale. Check classifieds


 thanks man will do... focussing on ordering coilovers now


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

wrapped my upper interior dash trim in 3M 1080 gloss black vinyl. Turned out pretty good...pics coming soon. Also...i need to move somewhere sunny and warm all year 'round...all these nice pictures make me :banghead:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Took a quick pic of her after the gym








I really need to get my front window tinted


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mwurman said:


> wrapped my upper interior dash trim in 3M 1080 gloss black vinyl. Turned out pretty good...pics coming soon. Also...i need to move somewhere sunny and warm all year 'round...all these nice pictures make me :banghead:


 I was considering same mod as well. Please dont forget pictures, i really wanna see result 

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Took a quick pic of her after the gym
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Car looks gret Rico!!!....i thought about getting my front window tinted darker but decided not too cuz i dont want the extra attentio from cops....i had enough of that in my last vehicle


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks gret Rico!!!....i thought about getting my front window tinted darker but decided not too cuz i dont want the extra attentio from cops....i had enough of that in my last vehicle


 Rico has the sickest silver CC out there....IMO. That's a given


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wheels and a Drop IMO are the two most incredible cosmetic upgrades u can do to a car!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wheels and a Drop IMO are the two most incredible cosmetic upgrades u can do to a car!


 I totall agree....I NEED WHEELS!!!!! lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Double post


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I totall agree....I NEED WHEELS!!!!! lol


 You most have the best looking stock rims out there...for some reason they look like they are 19s. They look great bro...I guess that can wait....but now that you are done modding...u probably want new ones.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks gret Rico!!!....i thought about getting my front window tinted darker but decided not too cuz i dont want the extra attentio from cops....i had enough of that in my last vehicle


 Thank you sir!:wave::beer: 

I don't want to go too dark in the front, maybe like 35%. I just think it would look better with some tint on the front, but I might just save the money because I'm thinking about going K04 in a couple of months. Got to talk to the guys at Neuspeed about a custom tune though. More on that after I talk with them. :beer: 



KOWCC said:


> Rico has the sickest silver CC out there....IMO. That's a given


  
Thank you sir!:wave::beer: 

I appreciate the complements guys. They means alot coming from you guys.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You most have the best looking stock rims out there...for some reason they look like they are 19s. They look great bro...I guess that can wait....but now that you are done modding...u probably want new ones.


 Thx brother, i know i think its cuz they're black and match the color of the tires lol....but yea wheels are next on the list for sure....the list goes on and on and on LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually have a numbered list of "things done" and " to do's". It honestly seems like every time i move a to do item to my "done" list, I add 5 more "to do's". Will this insanity ever end.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I re did my grill and painted the white slats back to black and then ordered a gloss black grill emblem....im liki the all black grill waay more


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I tried to take a panorama shot with my iPhone... The result:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ wtf?? 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I tried to take a panorama shot with my iPhone... The result:


 ...with the iFail camera?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

It's actually a pretty damn good camera when I'm not looking like an asshat out in front of my house walking around my car with it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Meth kit came in today!!!!....appointment is set up for monday for meth and boost gauge install


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

My Ross Tech VCDS micro Can came in today. Did some adjustments I wanted to do.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Car in service....got a engine problem and VW USA is putting new engine in my car... Idk if it's good thing or not... :what: can't wait til I get my car back..


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Car in service....got a engine problem and VW USA is putting new engine in my car... Idk if it's good thing or not... :what: can't wait til I get my car back..


 New engine. Wtf happened. How many miles were on the old one.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, details pls


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

My KW coilovers came in today. Install is happening Sat. Morning @ 9am, WOOT!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Noticed a nice hairline scratch on my windshield right below my line of sight, about 5 inches across. Thanks wipers. Can't really notice in the daytime, but at night lights hit it and make it illuminate in all different directions...  

Anyone know any good glass polish/repair kits or NJ shops that would be able to take care of it? My last two cars had chips in the glass, that I could deal with. I'm not that OCD, but having this light up all over at night, right in my line of sight, is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Washed it, Cleaned Interior n Debadged! 
Just German that i added last week Luv left.. Not crowded n clean.. 

Before









After


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice work... Looks like a whole different car color! There were too many letters before...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I know! Was guilty  
Gave up euro badging for German Luv Kowcc Style


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I know! Was guilty
> Gave up euro badging for German Luv Kowcc Style


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

first of all, i'd like to introduce myself. i'm a new CC owner in Houston. and i have read every single page of this thread. all i can say is







and









This thread is the reason that I got a CC so i







you guys. :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I WAS going to re plasti dip my front badge but when turning it counter clockwise,I broke the top tab off of it:banghead::banghead::banghead: I'm almost afraid to see the price of this.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> first of all, i'd like to introduce myself. i'm a new CC owner in Houston. and i have read every single page of this thread. all i can say is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol... Talk about a creative entrance. Welcome aboard! And congrats


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't sweat it turbo. I tore mine to holy hell almost 2 years ago. I was able to super glue one tab back together and nvere found the other one. Never given me issues, even took it out again when I did my my second plasti dip application. Hopefully you will be fine


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Lol... Talk about a creative entrance. Welcome aboard! And congrats


 Thanks. I pick up my ride tomorrow after work....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Don't sweat it turbo. I tore mine to holy hell almost 2 years ago. I was able to super glue one tab back together and nvere found the other one. Never given me issues, even took it out again when I did my my second plasti dip application. Hopefully you will be fine


 I found the same one AZ_CC installed on eBay, shortly before he was kind enough to pm me a link to it. I may consider thinking outside of the box for my grill...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> New engine. Wtf happened. How many miles were on the old one.


 I had about 40000 miles on it... Idk what happened... I just started to hear knocking sound whenever I press gas.. and dealer couldn't findout what is the problem and they had to get VW USA get involved... then they decided to take my engine and put in brand new engine...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Noticed a nice hairline scratch on my windshield right below my line of sight, about 5 inches across. Thanks wipers. Can't really notice in the daytime, but at night lights hit it and make it illuminate in all different directions...
> 
> Anyone know any good glass polish/repair kits or NJ shops that would be able to take care of it? My last two cars had chips in the glass, that I could deal with. I'm not that OCD, but having this light up all over at night, right in my line of sight, is going to drive me nuts.


 The windshield is pretty sensitive....I dunno if it has a coating on it or anything but be careful if you try polishing it. It could make it worse 

I feel your pain though. In my line of sight...just my ice scraper alone scratched it easily on my '11 CC & I was super careful....so then I switched to the liquid de-icer stuff instead


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

tellonr said:


> I had about 40000 miles on it... Idk what happened... I just started to hear knocking sound whenever I press gas.. and dealer couldn't findout what is the problem and they had to get VW USA get involved... then they decided to take my engine and put in brand new engine...


 Wow. That sucks. Sounds like you threw a rod or something. But that's nice getting a new engine. That's like getting a new car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Car at dealer....sunroof is stuck in the open position.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

van33 said:


> Quick question guys. Please see pic below on how to properly install a 5mm spacer. Not sure which side to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First picture


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

@KOWCC and Stero1D, can any of you guys post the link to where I could get the German badge that you guys have? Thanks. 

So far, so good with my 5mm front spacers. No vibrations at all, but might drop it down to 3mm. I'm still not sure about the looks of 5mm upfront so I borrowed a 3mm from a friend to see how different it will look. Will put it on tonight and post pics soon.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Custom laid diagonally from an MKIII badge, eBay item num 130861721967, very high quality too


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anxious!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> @KOWCC and Stero1D, can any of you guys post the link to where I could get the German badge that you guys have? Thanks.


 Kareem is too quick 

And now every1 is going to have it lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Anxious!


 You probably ordered what I installed a couple of hours ago and came from Bucharest, Romania: 














 

That it bro? :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought i got busted... But totally not 
Smth else ha ha


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lol totally not
> Smth else ha ha


 I bet it's the exact same product, you just want to make people think you're going to have some cool mysterious product that everyone else will be jealous about.  
Either that or the illuminated vents, though I don't see the point of ordering this stuff from Romania if you live in the states..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yo Kareem, is this your car?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I bet it's the exact same product, you just want to make people think you're going to have some cool mysterious product that everyone else will be jealous about.
> Either that or the illuminated vents, though I don't see the point of ordering this stuff from Romania if you live in the states..


 I've seen it, it will blow your socks off...people on vortex will flip!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Yo Kareem, is this your car?


 Lol yes it is...I am in talks with them to remove it. They said a client of theirs told them its his car and they can use it......if only i can get my hands on that client .


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Is it that body kit that has the fog lights deleted and comes with led drls?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've seen it, it will blow your socks off...people on vortex will flip!


 Alright, now Im anxious to know opcorn:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I bet it's the exact same product, you just want to make people think you're going to have some cool mysterious product that everyone else will be jealous about.
> Either that or the illuminated vents, though I don't see the point of ordering this stuff from Romania if you live in the states..












Got those like month ago 

Qhy wld i want people to be jealous? 
Nope not my style!

Just being a little superstitious abt it, want make sure its good b4 i post a picture 
I believe nobody on vortex has it, thats why i keep it quiet n teasing, so i can be unique for atleast one day  cz after i post it up, i bet many ppl are going to get exact same thing ))
Stop bursting my bubble bro lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I've seen it, it will blow your socks off...people on vortex will flip!


 Oh please..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I've seen it, it will blow your socks off...people on vortex will flip!


 I agree for the most people it will.. Even those with LUX versions might get a lil jealous  like Kowcc got


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Oh please..


 Don't be jealous......i also bet it will sell like crazy once people see it. 

Stereo1, yes go ahead its your day to feel special...flash that mojo.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I agree for the most people it will.. Even those with LUX versions might get a lil jealous  like Kowcc got


 No jealously here bro...just happy for you!

Lets say if I had your trim I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Stop bursting my bubble bro lol


 So I'm right then, you ordered the LED DRLs and I beat you to it :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> So I'm right then, you ordered the LED DRLs and I beat you to it :laugh:


 Dude, I don't think Serge is trying to compete with you.....we are not on this forum for that reason....but it seems like that's your intention with " I beat u to it"


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Dude, I don't think Serge is trying to compete with you.....we are not on this forum for that reason....but it seems like that's your intention with " I beat u to it"


 No it's not, my intention was solely to burst his bubble  
I'm gonna stop now and wait for the "grand unveiling"...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol...just jokin bro.....actually I don't recall ever seeing your cc...post a pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lets do a countdown....Personally I've never seen these installed before!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> No it's not, my intention was solely to burst his bubble
> I'm gonna stop now and wait for the "grand unveiling"...


 Thats exactly right thing to do 

Isnt it a bed time for you in your Europe? 

Jokeee


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Update: my sunroof is fixed. Car waiting at dealer for me


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thats exactly right thing to do
> 
> Isnt it a bed time for you in your Europe?
> 
> Jokeee


 Lol, yeah it's almost 9pm


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol...just jokin bro.....actually I don't recall ever seeing your cc...post a pic


 There are plenty of pictures in my sig.. just click the link  



Stero1D said:


> Thats exactly right thing to do
> 
> Isnt it a bed time for you in your Europe?
> 
> Jokeee


 Hehe it's only19:47.... but now that I think about it I really should go to bed, I need to wake up REAALLY early.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, yeah it's almost 9pm


 Awe.... Time for milk and pillow  
Haha.. 
Mabe mr.Macho can Sleep that jealousy out?!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Awe.... Time for milk and pillow
> Haha..
> Mabe mr.Macho can Sleep that jealousy out?!


 I need someone to tell me a bedtime story, care to volunteer?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

But honestly i'm kind of being a Guinean pig for you guys!! What if its crap quality?! What if not what was shown!better me than you all, cc lovers


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I need someone to tell me a bedtime story, care to volunteer?


 Do u really want a story from a huge hairy russian man? 


Lmao ur weirdo  mostly guys on thia forum btw...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've seen 'giecsar' ride. He has a Sport, I think, that is the same color as Serge, running stock 17" wheels. He's a bit of a tinkerer as well. He's done many interior mods.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guess I have to log in via a pc to see his links......

Serge, are you booking a first class ticket to Italy to tuck in your buddy in bed?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> I've seen 'giecsar' ride. He has a Sport, I think, that is the same color as Serge, running stock 17" wheels. He's a bit of a tinkerer as well. He's done many interior mods.


 So we r brothers by the color?!  
Dunno why he got naughty w me lol... I wil reveal the secret soon


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, next topic please


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Guess I have to log in via a pc to see his links......
> 
> Serge, are you booking a first class ticket to Italy to tuck in your buddy in bed?


 He wants a story n i'm willing to give it to him.. He gotta pay for the transportation thou.....


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Do u really want a story from a huge hairy russian man?
> 
> 
> Lmao ur weirdo  mostly guys on thia forum btw...





Stero1D said:


> He wants a story n i'm willing to give it to him.. He gotta pay for the transportation thou.....


 Yeah sure ... hairy russian men got manlier stories to tell right? Like crashing your CC and getting out moments before it bursts into stratospheric flames !


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Turns around and quietly walks out....LOL!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Yeah sure ... hairy russian men got manlier stories to tell right? Like crashing your CC and getting out moments before it bursts into stratospheric flames !


 Excuse me, where crashing CC came from? Wtf?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> I've seen 'giecsar' ride. He has a Sport, I think, that is the same color as Serge, running stock 17" wheels. He's a bit of a tinkerer as well. He's done many interior mods.


 You weren't kidding!!! 

Why didn't he drop the extra couple G's up front and get the Lux trim. So far it seems like that CC has cost him over 50k....lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You weren't kidding!!!
> 
> Why didn't he drop the extra couple G's up front and get the Lux trim. So far it seems like that CC has cost him over 50k....lol


 I must've spent only 20K so far. I'm not joking. 
I wasn't able to afford the Lux trim at the time anyway.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys should make an off topic section for this...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Man I'm missing out on all the fun out here.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Man I'm missing out on all the fun out here.


 Im gonna shot you a text so you can catch up


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> You guys should make an off topic section for this...


 Really? Mind doing
That for us?!  how would u name it?
Stero1D under interrogation? Lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Muahahaha LOL ! :laugh:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Really? Mind doing
> That for us?!  how would u name it?
> Stero1D under interrogation? Lol


 Hahaha it would make sense to. This thread use to be full of pictures and now it's just conversations about irrelevant things. Not being an ******* just an idea...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Hahaha it would make sense to. This thread use to be full of pictures and now it's just conversations about irrelevant things. Not being an ******* just an idea...


 Lol.. True  

But as soon as i get that package i make it better forum w pictures


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Muahahaha LOL ! :laugh:


 $20k in parts after you purchased?????


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Hahaha it would make sense to. This thread use to be full of pictures and now it's just conversations about irrelevant things. Not being an ******* just an idea...


 I have to agree with you...i remember those days.....personally I love pics


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I have to agree with you...i remember those days.....personally I love pics


 Everybody likes pictures. Have your flaming thread and just argue and rag on people and then post your **** here. WIN WIN. Boomskis.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> $20k in parts after you purchased?????


 That's a lot of parts considering he's got stock wheels, not dropped, and no body kit. Maybe he spent it all on LED lighting :laugh:. He may have just take your title, Kareem. LOL.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> $20k in parts after you purchased?????


 Europe is expensive bro 

Friend went to Vatican, said icecream cone 8 bux there


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> That's a lot of parts considering he's got stock wheels, not dropped, and no body kit. Maybe he spent it all on LED lighting :laugh:. He may have just take your title, Kareem. LOL.


 Kateem is LED King!!!
Cant take that away!!! Only through the battle /)


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

:facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: 
Why do you keep making these outrageous assumptions ? 
I spent about 20K in TOTAL. That is, car + parts. 
If I said I didn't have the money for the high-end trim, how would I be able to spend 20K on parts alone? :banghead:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a cool picture, but tomorrow it will already be old..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

You wanted the picture? - You got it 









Lonely Rainy Day.....


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> You wanted the picture? - You got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, all jokes aside, your car is nice, you completed lots of mods, and I think you should really go for the bi-xenons retrofit.. it really changes your car with the automatic projectors, washers and everything!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope your a juve fan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Dude, all jokes aside, your car is nice, you completed lots of mods, and I think you should really go for the bi-xenons retrofit.. it really changes your car with the automatic projectors, washers and everything!


 Thanks man! I would love to, but thats too much $$$, wiring, Vags n trouble!

I'm gonna go a little different rout  hope ai'm not going to regrat that 

I got lil left w it - Wheels, Rear Lip Spoiler, Chrome Seat Buttons and pretty much thats all....


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> I hope your a juve fan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nah... I'm not into soccer.. I don't like the base S5 much either.. but I love the A7 :thumbup: 
But that's enough blasphemy for this thread :laugh: :wave:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Stereo, you order a new wife?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Stereo, you order a new wife?


 Haha that would really be a unique package


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Stereo, you order a new wife?


 Nope! I got ur exwife on the side  cz u cldnt do the job!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Lol.. True
> 
> But as soon as i get that package i make it better forum w pictures


 Whose package we talking about you getting?? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Whose package we talking about you getting?? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Not urs!


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

my car is waiting for me at the dealer right now! Just got the call!









too bad I don't get off for another couple of hours...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok.. Teaser Picture


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kateem is LED King!!!
> Cant take that away!!! Only through the battle /)


 Kateem - who the heck is that? I know a Kareem


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Here's a cool picture, but tomorrow it will already be old..


 What are u running for city bulbs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Kateem - who the heck is that? I know a Kareem


 Ohhh stop picking one me, or i'm going to talk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't done anything to my car yet today, just got the dreaded P2015 code...trying to decide to pay for it or do it myself. 

In warranty mileage, but my warranty was void due to tune.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ok.. Teaser Picture


 Ha! Did a search in Romanian and found it instantly! (I was born in Romania). Muahahah! :laugh: 
I now know what it is and saw it... BTW just to make you jealous I can still beat you to it and have it shipped to me faster than it gets to the states, or I could have one of my friends or relatives that still live in Romania pick it up for me. 

:vampire:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Ha! Did a search in Romanian and found it instantly! (I was born in Romania). Muahahah! :laugh:
> I now know what it is and saw it... BTW just to make you jealous I can still beat you to it and have it shipped to me faster than it gets to the states, or I could have one of my friends or relatives that still live in Romania pick it up for me.
> 
> :vampire:


 Not going to ruin the surprise for the rest of the people relax :thumbup: 
Sent you a PM with a picture showing the front.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What are u running for city bulbs?


 I thought you already visited my thread? My latest posts contain details about the LEDs.. 
Don't get too excited though these are awesome but still need resistors and ATM I am getting errors galore.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Ha! Did a search in Romanian and found it instantly! (I was born in Romania). Muahahah! :laugh:
> I now know what it is and saw it... BTW just to make you jealous I can still beat you to it and have it shipped to me faster than it gets to the states, or I could have one of my friends or relatives that still live in Romania pick it up for me.
> 
> :vampire:


 Lmao! Ur so d u m b! Good luck w research, ur so smart! But are we 12 here??

Really? Me jealous? 
Really?
Im just playing Games here! Everybody gonna see it anyways! Itsnt like im hiding anythn here... Just want be sure its all legit n good quality!!! 

Ur talkn abt some competition?! 
Dude all parts are same for thse cars n not big variety anyways!

So most people got same or close to same setups here


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Since it was finally above 60 degrees here in North Carolina. Finally got around to painting my brake calipers with G2 Red Epoxy. Looks awesome.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao! Ur so d u m b! Good luck w research, ur so smart! But are we 12 here??
> 
> Really? Me jealous?
> Really?
> ...


 I was only messing with you man! Take it easy  

It does look nice, I fear it might come from Asia, but we'll see..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I was only messing with you man! Take it easy
> 
> It does look nice, I fear it might come from Asia, but we'll see..


 Ur acting like a kid thou....

Doubt asia but we see... Talked to guys that sell said high quality! We see!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ur acting like a kid thou....
> 
> Doubt asia but we see... Talked to guys that sell said high quality! We see!


 Perhaps I pushed it a bit too far... can we be friends again?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Since it was finally above 60 degrees here in North Carolina. Finally got around to painting my brake calipers with G2 Red Epoxy. Looks awesome.


 Thanks for bringing this thread back to normalcy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Since it was finally above 60 degrees here in North Carolina. Finally got around to painting my brake calipers with G2 Red Epoxy. Looks awesome.


 Hey since you got some paint on the back of the pad, might as well paint the rest of it. Rims are sick, show is a full profile pls


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Since it was finally above 60 degrees here in North Carolina. Finally got around to painting my brake calipers with G2 Red Epoxy. Looks awesome.


 Looks sweet! Did you use their spray application kit?! 
What r the preps for this?

Im goin to do mine in few weeks )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Perhaps I pushed it a bit too far... can we be friends again?


 If u dont push it any longer, YES!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Looks sweet! Did you use their spray application kit?!
> What r the preps for this?
> 
> Im goin to do mine in few weeks )


 I'm thinking of doing mine as well in the near future, but I have zero experience.. I might head over to a professional paint shop.. we'll see. 
My compliments to the guy above !


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Looks sweet! Did you use their spray application kit?!
> What r the preps for this?
> 
> Im goin to do mine in few weeks )


 Thanks. Comes in a kit. Has a Spray can of Brake cleaner. A small can of the paint. the a 3 ml bottle of the activator. Paint that is in the can will dry in 4-6 hours. so u can't save the leftover. Take the wheels off. spray the brakes with the brake cleaner. then brush it on. wait 15 minutes between coats. I had enough and did 4 coats. put wheels back on after 2 hours and can't drive it for 24 hours.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Hey since you got some paint on the back of the pad, might as well paint the rest of it. Rims are sick, show is a full profile pls


 Yea. Putting new brakes on next friday. Slotted and Crossdrilled. New pads also. Wasn't really worried about the paint on the back of the pad. Thx though. 
:beer:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks. Comes in a kit. Has a Spray can of Brake cleaner. A small can of the paint. the a 3 ml bottle of the activator. Paint that is in the can will dry in 4-6 hours. so u can't save the leftover. Take the wheels off. spray the brakes with the brake cleaner. then brush it on. wait 15 minutes between coats. I had enough and did 4 coats. put wheels back on after 2 hours and can't drive it for 24 hours.


 Is it really necessary to do multiple coats? If I were to do only one and the paint looked nice and even, wouldn't it be enough?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

So no need to use any sort of sanding paper or anythn? Sweet!!!!

I got spray kit for paint application from them as well! They r located 10 min from my house!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Hey since you got some paint on the back of the pad, might as well paint the rest of it. Rims are sick, show is a full profile pls


 Here ya go. Full pic of passenger side.









Kinda hard to see. iPhone 5 pic.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

On wed picked up usp dp and bsh intake from doq fastlane. 
Installed last night. 
Pulls harder with more noises. 
Tomorrow summer wheels will will go on and susp down. Its still in 30s here in nj but im sick of winter tires. 
I hope it wont snow next week bfg gforces are not exactly winter tires.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

wh1te09gti said:


> On wed picked up usp dp and bsh intake from doq fastlane.
> Installed last night.
> Pulls harder with more noises.
> Tomorrow summer wheels will will go on and susp down. Its still in 30s here in nj but im sick of winter tires.
> I hope it wont snow next week bfg gforces are not exactly winter tires.


 Hey man. Nice meeting you yesterday . Glad everything worked out for you. :thumbup:

One thing though. You forgot that custom welded bracket I made for the intake tray support. Hope everything fit nicely without it. 

If you still want it I can ship it. :beer:

Ps: I still have the European clear turning signals, H&R 15mm spacers + AchTuning Extended lugs, & Monster mats left


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Is it really necessary to do multiple coats? If I were to do only one and the paint looked nice and even, wouldn't it be enough?


 The kit recommends doing at least 2 coats.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Ha u can take her


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

van33 said:


> So far, so good with my 5mm front spacers. No vibrations at all, but might drop it down to 3mm. I'm still not sure about the looks of 5mm upfront so I borrowed a 3mm from a friend to see how different it will look. Will put it on tonight and post pics soon.


 I'm no expert but a 3mm spacer is _very_ thin (less than 1/8"). Are you sure that will make enough of a difference? I think I read somewhere that 10mm spacers were recommended for the fronts if you have Interlagos wheels and the Eibach Pro-Kit. Sounds like you're saying the 5mm was too much. Just didn't like the look?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

IMO anything below 5mm is really unnoticeable.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Hey man. Nice meeting you yesterday . Glad everything worked out for you. :thumbup:
> 
> One thing though. You forgot that custom welded bracket I made for the intake tray support. Hope everything fit nicely without it.
> 
> ...


 Likewise Jimmy. Yeah i know i realized yesterday but figured way to secure it. Its all good. Good luck with new truck. 
Thanks again.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> IMO anything below 5mm is really unnoticeable.


 That's what SHE said


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Turb02 said:


>


 Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> That's what SHE said


 That phrase never gets old


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


 Thanks. Just the base coat right now...the color will come in a week or so. Shooting the clear right now, then in about 4 days we should start with what I hope to be an amazing finish

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I put together a new exhaust on my 2.0 T. 



















Then I ran out of light


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I put together a new exhaust. 



















Then I ran out of light


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

waltern said:


> I put together a new exhaust on my 2.0 T.


 Sweet, looks great! Need more pics


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Those look amazing!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Those look amazing!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks. First time repairing and refinishing. Can't wait to see the color on them

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@waltern 

What exhaust tips are those? T-reg? Or lexus LS? Hows the sound? Looks good


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> @waltern
> 
> What exhaust tips are those? T-reg? Or lexus LS? Hows the sound? Looks good


 TReg. It is really quiet, like stock just a little mellower deeper tone.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks good. Did you use 2.5" pipe or? Do you have any plans for a down pipe later down the road? 

Oh and where did you get the T-reg tips from? :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

waltern said:


>


 Not too bad 


Cost?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not too bad
> 
> 
> Cost?


 Friend of a friend, it was $160.00 including all material (except tips). It took a long time, he will never do it again for that.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

@Waltern I can see you did not take it to Miami Mufflers Like I told you. Anyways Looks good :thumbup: 



waltern said:


> I put together a new exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@waltern 

Lets see some daytime photos.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @waltern
> 
> Lets see some daytime photos.


 Yeah seriously . I keep zooming into the dark one and still can't see the details ..lol


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are some pictures from today. We are going to make some tweaks next week and get it dialed the way we like it, shouldn't take much time. Ran out of time yesterday. 


















And one for the heck of it.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well done. The rear of the cc really pulls it off well.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Looks good. Did you use 2.5" pipe or? Do you have any plans for a down pipe later down the road?
> 
> Oh and where did you get the T-reg tips from? :beer:


 Thanks:beer:, used 2.5. No plans for down pipe. I don't think I will do any performance mods. Got the tips from a guy in Vortex classified, they look brand new.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks, looks great


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, however i would prefer the tips be flat at the bottom, parallel to the ground and not tilted as they are. But maybe the tight space didn't allow that. looks good overall.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats a great looki R line Waltern :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I agree, however i would prefer the tips be flat at the bottom, parallel to the ground and not tilted as they are. But maybe the tight space didn't allow that. looks good overall.


 
That is the change we are going to make next week, good eye. When it was 6 ft in the air the tilt seemed the way to go, but when we put it on the ground we thought it might be better level. Thought I would live with it for a few days to make sure, and it was a long day at that point.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

waltern said:


>


 Great idea to do this; the new CC bumper really needed a look like this from the factory. Hyundai's have this kind of dual exhaust now; the CC seems to be stuck in 2005 for some reason in this arena.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> That is the change we are going to make next week, good eye. When it was 6 ft in the air the tilt seemed the way to go, but when we put it on the ground we thought it might be better level. Thought I would live with it for a few days to make sure, and it was a long day at that point.


 I hear you, the only other problem you will have once you straighten the tip, is the gap between the top (curved part) and the valence of the rear bumper.........damn I'm soo picky. I need to hold back...lol


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Installed Eibach's


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Bleser said:


> Great idea to do this; the new CC bumper really needed a look like this from the factory. Hyundai's have this kind of dual exhaust now; the CC seems to be stuck in 2005 for some reason in this arena.


 
It is funny how many non VW people, (and lots of older people over 60) stop me and talk about how beautiful my car is and that they want to get one. None of them realize the car is fairly modified. They think they can just go to the dealer and get one just like it. I take it as a compliment. My goal is to do a car that is pleasing, but to those that don't know the car will see it as factory. Trying to do what VW should have done from the start.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I hear you, the only other problem you will have once you straighten the tip, is the gap between the top (curved part) and the valence of the rear bumper.........damn I'm soo picky. I need to hold back...lol


 
That is the struggle we are having. I will live with it a while and see how I feel.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Today installed Eibach Pro-kit springs and Bilstein B6 shocks. Phone pic few hours after installation with winter wheels. 










In two weeks these will replace the winter wheels.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KW-V1 Coilovers installed today... just a couple of hours ago 

Before on H&R Sport Springs 









After on KW-V1 Coilovers with a FTG of 25.5... expect them to settle a bit.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Urano grey? Beautiful!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Urano grey? Beautiful!


 Thank you kindly!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> KW-V1 Coilovers installed today... just a couple of hours ago
> 
> Before on H&R Sport Springs
> 
> ...


 I love that color!!!! :heart: the car looks waay better on coils :thumbup:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I love that color!!!! :heart: the car looks waay better on coils :thumbup:


 Thanks dude!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does this look like a finished product? I mean it's there a part missing to"finish" the 3rd brake light? Sorry for the bad pic, it's at a funky angle









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> KW-V1 Coilovers installed today... just a couple of hours ago
> 
> Before on H&R Sport Springs
> 
> ...


 Car looks outstanding!!! Nothing less!!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

waltern said:


> Here are some pictures from today


 Dam you, my car is going in on Wednesday to have some tips welded on. I am now thinking I may have to rethink what we had planed. 

I'm now thinking along the lines of Audi A8 W12


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Are you thinking about the new a8 w12? The exhaust tips are huge imo. would be neat to see when done tho.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing something different. The Touareg tips are about as big as you can go I think. I don't know how big W12's are.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Are you thinking about the new a8 w12? The exhaust tips are huge imo. would be neat to see when done tho.


 i think he has these in mind:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Car looks outstanding!!! Nothing less!!


 Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

bronz said:


> i think he has these in mind:


 Yes that's the type. I wouldn't be buying tips though as I would make them myself.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

I never post on here because the CC is the wife's car, and bone stock. I tend to stay over with the MK5 guys. I did however need a new set of tires and was going to grab another set of Continental Extreme Contact DWS like I have on my car... I found a local selling a set of 19x8.5 ET 35 Rotiform NUE's for pretty cheap with the DWS already on them so I picked them up. I also helped a local go from springs to coilovers on his MK5 gti and I will be putting his old springs on the CC. I can't wait to drop it down a bit. Like I said, it's the wifes and I'm not slamming it. I'm just going to get rid of a bit of wheel gap. 










and a pic of my MK5.


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Vinyl Wrap*

I barely introduced myself earlier when I got my 2012 CC Sport with 5k miles in January, been too busy with moving to really modify it. Have a nice list that should be accomplished by Summer. 

Point is, I install Vinyl wraps for a living in South Florida and I noticed a few posts referring to it. Someone said they wanted to wrap white, but $2,200 was too much. You need 60ftx5ft of material to do a whole CC. Can be purchased in matte or gloss for under $600 from multiple vendors with free shipping. I personally recommend Auto Vinyl Solutions. All you need is one good squeegee, heat gun, roll of knifeless tape or an exacto knife (be careful), and a can of 3M 94 Primer. So for $550-$650 you can have everything needed to wrap your whole car. Then apply patience and common sense and have one friend to help you lay roof, hood, and bumpers. After about 10 hours of labor, Voila. I have wrapped everything from cell phone cases to Gallardo's and RR's. It is 100% removable and does more good for your paint than bad. BTW KOWCC, great job on mirrors, the Di-Noc is actually better for interior trim and areas that don't receive direct sunlight. The 3M 1080 Carbon series would be more durable. 

Any questions dealing with Vinyl, feel free to ask. #paintisdead


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

VW_Believer said:


> I barely introduced myself earlier when I got my 2012 CC Sport with 5k miles in January, been too busy with moving to really modify it. Have a nice list that should be accomplished by Summer.
> 
> Point is, I install Vinyl wraps for a living in South Florida and I noticed a few posts referring to it. Someone said they wanted to wrap white, but $2,200 was too much. You need 60ftx5ft of material to do a whole CC. Can be purchased in matte or gloss for under $600 from multiple vendors with free shipping. I personally recommend Auto Vinyl Solutions. All you need is one good squeegee, heat gun, roll of knifeless tape or an exacto knife (be careful), and a can of 3M 94 Primer. So for $550-$650 you can have everything needed to wrap your whole car. Then apply patience and common sense and have one friend to help you lay roof, hood, and bumpers. After about 10 hours of labor, Voila. I have wrapped everything from cell phone cases to Gallardo's and RR's. It is 100% removable and does more good for your paint than bad. BTW KOWCC, great job on mirrors, the Di-Noc is actually better for interior trim and areas that don't receive direct sunlight. The 3M 1080 Carbon series would be more durable.
> 
> Any questions dealing with Vinyl, feel free to ask. #paintisdead


 first of all congrats on your cc and welcome to the forum , now since your kind enough to share some info on wrapping , i really want my mirrors the S4/5 look can it be achieved with wrap if so what kind u recommend thanx


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Its almost driving season here in VA, so I started to get er ready with an oil change and a wax job. Soooo ready to drive!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been checking out this store for a while.... finally he has some good stuff for great prices 
For example: 
Illuminated vents plus wiring $95  
Euro Cup holder $55  


Too bad i already have everything but i figured i would share with you guys 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/VW-Accessories/909381_211645508/2.html


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

VW_Believer said:


> I barely introduced myself earlier when I got my 2012 CC Sport with 5k miles in January, been too busy with moving to really modify it. Have a nice list that should be accomplished by Summer.
> 
> Point is, I install Vinyl wraps for a living in South Florida and I noticed a few posts referring to it. Someone said they wanted to wrap white, but $2,200 was too much. You need 60ftx5ft of material to do a whole CC. Can be purchased in matte or gloss for under $600 from multiple vendors with free shipping. I personally recommend Auto Vinyl Solutions. All you need is one good squeegee, heat gun, roll of knifeless tape or an exacto knife (be careful), and a can of 3M 94 Primer. So for $550-$650 you can have everything needed to wrap your whole car. Then apply patience and common sense and have one friend to help you lay roof, hood, and bumpers. After about 10 hours of labor, Voila. I have wrapped everything from cell phone cases to Gallardo's and RR's. It is 100% removable and does more good for your paint than bad. BTW KOWCC, great job on mirrors, the Di-Noc is actually better for interior trim and areas that don't receive direct sunlight. The 3M 1080 Carbon series would be more durable.
> 
> Any questions dealing with Vinyl, feel free to ask. #paintisdead


 where are you in fl? I might want to talk to you about wrapping mirrors.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> I love that color!!!! :heart: the car looks waay better on coils :thumbup:


 First time I agree with you..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Waltern kind of a weird question but i just looked at your signature and im curious about your shifter :what:. we need to see pictures of this thing. N.H.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> where are you in fl? I might want to talk to you about wrapping mirrors.


 X2 I want to wrap my car someday

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have been checking out this store for a while.... finally he has some good stuff for great prices
> For example:
> Illuminated vents plus wiring $95
> Euro Cup holder $55
> ...


 Great find! I'm about to pull the trigger on the chrome switch set: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-TIGUAN-SAGITAR-MAGOTAN/909381_560765665.html 

Though the mirror switch has power folding options. Any one know if I would just be able to swap over the mirror knob and not the whole switch? Either way, it's worth it just for the other switches alone.


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally got it!!!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Thise vent has chrome trims but not illuminated lighting on dials 




OEMplusCC said:


> I have been checking out this store for a while.... finally he has some good stuff for great prices
> For example:
> Illuminated vents plus wiring $95
> Euro Cup holder $55
> ...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Waltern kind of a weird question but i just looked at your signature and im curious about your shifter :what:. we need to see pictures of this thing. N.H.


 
:laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

akipal said:


> Thise vent has chrome trims but not illuminated lighting on dials


 They have both lit and unlit chrome vents: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...pcs-3AD-819-701-3AD-819/909381_764544735.html 

Ordered the chrome switch set for $67, the OEM footwell lighting kit (all 4 seats and wires!) for $28 and the chrome gas/trunk switch for $20 and then used the $10 off coupon. All said and done for $105 shipped for an entire interior of chrome switches and footwell lighting.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

akipal said:


> Thise vent has chrome trims but not illuminated lighting on dials


 no no, your are looking at wrong listing. They have vents with and without ilumination. Look again, price difference is only $10 or so


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Since KOWCC loves seeing my car as much as I do, I figured I would post the pic I took yesterday.









Enjoy :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Since KOWCC loves seeing my car as much as I do, I figured I would post the pic I took yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol...u know me too well brother...nice pic.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Made an appt for the spring install. And got spotted in the wild.


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> X2 I want to wrap my car someday
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2





Toma23 said:


> first of all congrats on your cc and welcome to the forum , now since your kind enough to share some info on wrapping , i really want my mirrors the S4/5 look can it be achieved with wrap if so what kind u recommend thanx


 In Broward County, Oakland Park more specifically. I work for a shop called Signature Customs. If the work is done there, thru the shop it will be $2,400+(materials included). If I do it on the side, it will be $2,000 (materials included). If I do it on the side, I would need the car for 2-3 days. In the shop it can be done is 1-2 days since I will have another installer helping.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

VW_Believer said:


> In Broward County, Oakland Park more specifically. I work for a shop called Signature Customs. If the work is done there, thru the shop it will be $2,400+(materials included). If I do it on the side, it will be $2,000 (materials included). If I do it on the side, I would need the car for 2-3 days. In the shop it can be done is 1-2 days since I will have another installer helping.


 Not that I'm local, but do you offer a warranty with the discount? If it peels or bubbles?

Does the paint need to be perfect? No rock chips?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## mor911 (Feb 22, 2013)

I added a plate frame that I got for $12 on eBay. Cheesy? Yes. Do I love it? F yes.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Installed front half LED's on both the CC and the GLI today. Getting some more hopefully soon and ill finish up the rest.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Not that I'm local, but do you offer a warranty with the discount? If it peels or bubbles?
> 
> Does the paint need to be perfect? No rock chips?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 good questions!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Just tested my new wheels today.. 
10x20 Audi Q7 BBS Speedline, ET29 (with adapters) 

 
Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed K&N typhoon CAI. I am amazed at what this and stage 1 tune did to the car.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed interior LEDs from deAutoKey, fought with my side mirrors to install the puddle lights and broke the driver side :banghead:. Bought a set of aspherical mirrors on ebay to replace this crap.


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the same one and I liked it. Unfortunately, it's now spotted with rust. Indiana weather + cheap materials means I need to replace. Too bad. 



mor911 said:


> I added a plate frame that I got for $12 on eBay. Cheesy? Yes. Do I love it? F yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@ringos: Where in Indy are you? I am on the North side.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ringos said:


> I got the same one and I liked it. Unfortunately, it's now spotted with rust. Indiana weather + cheap materials means I need to replace. Too bad.


 
I had the black one and after we had a rain storm roll through it got water spots all over it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

waltern said:


>


 Just an idea... 

Maybe take the tip that's on the driver's side and flip it upside down & transfer it to the passenger side & the passenger tip upside down & to the driver's side.....flip flop them 
(so that the flat part of the tip is against the rear valence & the curved side faces down)


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

no 
i tried on PS but not gonna work 
the angle is opposite... 



snobrdrdan said:


> Just an idea...
> 
> Maybe take the tip that's on the driver's side and flip it upside down & transfer it to the passenger side & the passenger tip upside down & to the driver's side.....flip flop them
> (so that the flat part of the tip is against the rear valence & the curved side faces down)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

skylux_cc said:


> I'm no expert but a 3mm spacer is _very_ thin (less than 1/8"). Are you sure that will make enough of a difference? I think I read somewhere that 10mm spacers were recommended for the fronts if you have Interlagos wheels and the Eibach Pro-Kit. Sounds like you're saying the 5mm was too much. Just didn't like the look?


 My Interlagos (reps) are already @ et35 and adding 5mm spacers brought it down even further to 30et. I just took them off last weekend since I couldn't get over the look of it...too pushed out for my taste. I've had the spacers on for about a week. I think the front of a CC is not beefy enough to handle an offset that low. Again, IMO. The ones with the Gold Coast kit could somehow handle the offset since it makes the car look beefier in front compared to stock. 










@KOWCC - Adding a 5mm spacer on an et45 or et41 wheel maybe unnoticeable, but on at et35 wheel, big difference.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

5 is very noticeable....... I don't disagree. Earlier i was referring to a 3mm


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 5 is very noticeable....... I don't disagree. Earlier i was referring to a 3mm


 3mm may still make a difference depending on the offset of the wheel. If the offset is low enough, then yes, it will somehow make a difference and may finish off the looks of the car. The thing is, once you install spacers, you kinda get the eye for it, hence, any addition would be noticeable in your eyes, but maybe not for others.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> 3mm may still make a difference depending on the offset of the wheel. If the offset is low enough, then yes, it will somehow make a difference and may finish off the looks of the car. The thing is, once you install spacers, you kinda get the eye for it, hence, any addition would be noticeable in your eyes, but maybe not for others.


 Once you install them you reeeealy get used to them. Once you take them off, you don't even want to look at the car anymore. Lol.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Installed Solo-Werks coilovers and smoked all-clear (not Euro) eBay corners.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Snobrdrdan said you got those done. Looks good! Are the rears all the way down or is there still room to drop? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Snobrdrdan said you got those done. Looks good! Are the rears all the way down or is there still room to drop?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Dan was a huge help. Actually he did practically all the work lol. Tons of room to keep going! I still have 10 threads front and 15 rear to bring down when I roll/trim the front fender liners. Rear will be brought down this weekend because it has a little rake. And the ride is phenomenal. Let me know when you're ready to install!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Dan was a huge help. Actually he did practically all the work lol. Tons of room to keep going! I still have 10 threads front and 15 rear to bring down when I roll/trim the front fender liners. Rear will be brought down this weekend because it has a little rake. And the ride is phenomenal. Let me know when you're ready to install!


 Nice! I'm hoping to be ready as soon as the weather turns, which could be a while lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah Dan did mine as well last spring , he does good work on springs/ coils 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Yeah Dan did mine as well last spring , he does good work on springs/ coils 👍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 X2, my spring too. Dan for president! Lol. 

How about us few Mi guys meet up this weekend for a small gtg. All I see on the forum are CC owners meeting up in other states except Mi. Just an informal gtg, and who cars about the weather. Who's in?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in of course , pick the spot I think these guys are on my side of town , half way somewhere would be cool RO maybe ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RO is far for me, how about Southfield, that's 25+ miles from my house


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dieracks and notamechanic, PM us. Don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm game lets see how many are up for it , hope it doesn't rain or snow lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool I'm in too


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Installed Solo-Werks coilovers and smoked all-clear (not Euro) eBay corners.


 I have exactly same clear corner lights. Apply little bit of silicone around edges. One of my light developed small leak in about month. I dried it out so everything is good now. I am not saying it will happen to you as well, it just little precaution. 

BTW: Good move on those all-clear lights. I had both euro and all-clear(ebay) and all-clear look much better :thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Brakes got delivered today. Put on slotted/Cross drilled and new pads. Only had time to do the front today. I'll put the back on tomorrow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn those look sweeeeeet!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Let us know if they help with stopping power.

Never experienced brakes as bad as the cc. Had a passat loaner last week and was shocked how non-spongy the brakes were. Service manager explained to me how the front brakes are twice the size of our cc's. it was a 2013 passat


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent you a message on facejunk mr cook.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Teaser of my wheel color









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC and Toma23, can you guys send me a PM, because I'm at work on my phone. But I'm down to meet up anywhere, I drive 70 miles a day so not shy to drive by any means lol. There are quite a few Metro Detroit CCs so we'll have to see who else is down for a GTG


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Let us know if they help with stopping power.
> 
> Never experienced brakes as bad as the cc. Had a passat loaner last week and was shocked how non-spongy the brakes were. Service manager explained to me how the front brakes are twice the size of our cc's. it was a 2013 passat


 Yes they help a lot. I'm hard on brakes and after 60k on the stick brakes they were warped. So bad that the alignment was checked and balance done. At highway speeds the steering wheel would shake as if the alignment was off. So the warped rotors were to blame. Stops a lot better and quicker.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have exactly same clear corner lights. Apply little bit of silicone around edges. One of my light developed small leak in about month. I dried it out so everything is good now. I am not saying it will happen to you as well, it just little precaution.
> 
> BTW: Good move on those all-clear lights. I had both euro and all-clear(ebay) and all-clear look much better :thumbup:


 These aren't just the all clear, these are the smoked ones that the same eBay seller has up.  Don't know if anyone else has tried them yet so I decided to be the guinea pig lol. The fitment was crap though, not sure how I feel about them.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Took it to dealer due to popping sound coming from rear shelf. Dealer wasnt able to fix it. It's going to body shop now for further diagnostics  . I am driving rental nissan altima


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got an estimate for this. ...










$1475. Now the fun part is trying to fight the guys insurance out of Quebec..
Uugghh! :banghead:
Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Just got an estimate for this. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's the other 600 dollars extra in the estimate for. New bumper 500-600 paint 100-200 and trim could be the only real unknown in that


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Yes they help a lot. I'm hard on brakes and after 60k on the stick brakes they were warped. So bad that the alignment was checked and balance done. At highway speeds the steering wheel would shake as if the alignment was off. So the warped rotors were to blame. Stops a lot better and quicker.


 Definitely do that option before I spend 1000s on big brake kits. So u already see improvement before even installing the rear slotted discs, and the rear is the main braking on a CC. I'm impressed! But u will go through more pads this way, right?

Link to discs please.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Definitely do that option before I spend 1000s on big brake kits. So u already see improvement before even installing the rear slotted discs, and the rear is the main braking on a CC. I'm impressed! But u will go through more pads this way, right?
> 
> Link to discs please.


 brakeperformance.com I believe is the site he told me earlier. What he ordered he said was manufactured by centric so you know at the very least the blank before cutting was a quality blank. The only unknown is whether or not they were cryo treated which should make them more durable in the long run. Even if they aren't at 140 bucks they are throw away good.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my VCDS and did the following: 

LED DRLs stay on with turn signal 
Key Fob Windows Up/Down 
Fog Light as Cornering Light 
Driver and Passenger Heated Seat Memory 
Coming Home Automatic 
Rain Sensor Window Closing (Not sure if it actually works, probably not)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> brakeperformance.com I believe is the site he told me earlier. What he ordered he said was manufactured by centric so you know at the very least the blank before cutting was a quality blank. The only unknown is whether or not they were cryo treated which should make them more durable in the long run. Even if they aren't at 140 bucks they are throw away good.


 $140 per axle? Cryo would be amazing. My service manager, the VW race car driver does that to his rotors....I'm almost certain our stocks aren't treated.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> What's the other 600 dollars extra in the estimate for. New bumper 500-600 paint 100-200 and trim could be the only real unknown in that


 896 parts, 132 labor, 198 paint, 117 paint supplies...
They are getting me new trim and reflectors... 
Thats the cheapest I got. 

Ill let the guy who hit my car worry about the cost. I just want my car fixed.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my VCDS and did the following:
> 
> LED DRLs stay on with turn signal
> Key Fob Windows Up/Down
> ...


 Heat seat memory??? So u push the button once and it goes right to your level?

He rain sensing seems to not work for me. I've also activated it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> $140 per axle? Cryo would be amazing. My service manager, the VW race car driver does that to his rotors....I'm almost certain our stocks aren't treated.


 Not sure on our stocks and no according to the website 140 for a pair meaning left and rights. That of course is just with the slotted which is all i'd be using anyway. 



lipprandt35 said:


> 896 parts, 132 labor, 198 paint, 117 paint supplies...
> They are getting me new trim and reflectors...
> Thats the cheapest I got.
> 
> ...


 I'm not debating that, but price in hand here I know I can pickup a complete 2013 euro style bumper for 600 and the old CC bumpers were about 500 and the paint work is a little on the high end but like you said if your not paying who cares say it's 2000 bucks instead.


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> KOWCC and Toma23, can you guys send me a PM, because I'm at work on my phone. But I'm down to meet up anywhere, I drive 70 miles a day so not shy to drive by any means lol. There are quite a few Metro Detroit CCs so we'll have to see who else is down for a GTG


 I'm in NW Ohio. I would live to meet up with some other cc's


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Heat seat memory??? So u push the button once and it goes right to your level?
> 
> He rain sensing seems to not work for me. I've also activated it


 Heated seat memory meaning that when you leave it on and turn the car off, the next time you get into your car, it's on at the last setting. It's nice not having to remember to hit the button each time. I pretty much try to keep mine on all winter.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> $140 per axle? Cryo would be amazing. My service manager, the VW race car driver does that to his rotors....I'm almost certain our stocks aren't treated.


 Yes sorry I looked at my invoice. They are cryo.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

So although not all today, I finished it today: 

I started a couple weeks ago, wanting to install led bulbs for my puddle lights. 
So I started like this: 











it worked well on the driver side, but cracked the passenger side. I did some experimenting today, and found that a spatula works wonders. 

So I went on the Internets, ordered these and installed them on both sides: 

Blue Tinted Asphericals. All the way from China, but they look pretty good to me. 










BTW, I found it extremely easier to remove the housing and installing the bulb that way instead of trying to squeeze the bulb in there. You just push it through the bottom and it pops out. 










While ordering, I ordered a Euro Switch for $27 and did the install, as well as the Rear Fog light. 










Much thanks to OEMPlusCC from helping me out with the VAGCom stuff. While at it he turned my DRL's off so that these would look better during the day: 










And while at it, my not so new lowness makes its forum debut:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> I'm in NW Ohio. I would live to meet up with some other cc's


 You are more than welcome buddy. I will start a thread for Mi and neighboring states


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Yes sorry I looked at my invoice. They are cryo.


 Impressive


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Got APR Stage 1 tune today. Everyone was right, the difference is night and day. Thanks to Julio form Deep South Tuning.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Once you install them you reeeealy get used to them. Once you take them off, you don't even want to look at the car anymore. Lol.


 If they look good, then yes, I agree with you. You have most certainly developed an eye for it. It's like installing led lighting, you can never go back to regular bulbs once you've done it once.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MTJ061289 said:


> So although not all today, I finished it today:
> 
> Much thanks to OEMPlusCC from helping me out with the VAGCom stuff. While at it he turned my DRL's off so that these would look better during the day:


 No problem man, I am glad everything worked out  . And like i said dont be afraid of euro cup holder, installation is not bad at all. Plus this seller from china started selling them for only $56. Also illuminated vents for $95. I have door warning lights from him and they are legit OEM :thumbup: 

Euro Cup holder: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...t-B6-B7-CC-3CD-858-329A/909381_779180365.html 
Vents: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...pcs-3AD-819-701-3AD-819/909381_764544735.html


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Belzabeb said:


> Got APR Stage 1 tune today. Everyone was right, the difference is night and day. Thanks to Julio form Deep South Tuning.


 Ya ive had mine for about a month now and I already wanna go to stage 2 lol

Sent from the tips of my fingers


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

So my check engine light came on the other day so I took it in to a buddy of mine to see what was wrong this is the code I threw







apparently I also had a faulty intake manifold which is getting fixed for free because it is still covered under warranty ....at the shop now getting it tomorrow .....long story short dealer couldnt tell I was apr stage 1 and I guess they missed the fact that vcds said the engine warramty was void...ill take that as a win :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from the tips of my fingers


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Brodieman90 said:


> So my check engine light came on the other day so I took it in to a buddy of mine to see what was wrong this is the code I threw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lucky you.... how many miles do you have on your CC?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Looks around 62k km on VCDS, so about 38k miles? 

Also, what engine speed were you at to make that code come up? And are you able to clear that code?


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lucky you.... how many miles do you have on your CC?


 Ya I lucked out for sure 



MikeinNJ said:


> Looks around 62k km on VCDS, so about 38k miles?
> 
> Also, what engine speed were you at to make that code come up? And are you able to clear that code?


 Ya im at about just over 39k and I have no odea if I cleared but I hope I can disable it because I dont want my cel to come on everytime I push 145-150 but something that is weird is the light came on friday but I went that fast about 4 weeks ago the day I went stage 1 apr

Sent from the tips of my fingers


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ya I lucked out for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's really fast. Do you know what the actual engine RPM you were at that may have triggered that? Try hitting clear all codes in VCDS and do another scan to see if it goes away. Also, are you on a track for these speeds or just taking the 'express' route on 95 in FL? :laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I think intake manifold is common on 09 and half production of 2010 cc's. Occurs around 50k but tune accelerates it. I am hoping my 2010 is better production batch. This Is only reason why iam hesitating going stage1


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think intake manifold is common on 09 and half production of 2010 cc's. Occurs around 50k but tune accelerates it. I am hoping my 2010 is better production batch. This Is only reason why iam hesitating going stage1


 Well I no that they are covering it under the 60k powertrain warranty but I got lucky that they didnt know about the tune 

Sent from the tips of my fingers


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*exhaust tips!*

these should also fit, swapped left-right and up side down. 

http://www.maxspeed-motorsports.com/997tips.html


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Boost gauge is in and working....gonna go after work and get the water meth finished


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

What does it say you are boosting at for stage 2?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> What does it say you are boosting at for stage 2?


 Spiking at 20 and then tapers down and holds 16/17


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I can get a boost gauge without having a tune, right? It will just give me the stock boost readout. I just love the way it looks! Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I might do it "AZ STYLE". Get all the hardware up front then slap on the stage 2 after a year or so..


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Boost gauge is in and working....gonna go after work and get the water meth finished


 
Where did you get the pod and gauge from? Looks great!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I can get a boost gauge without having a tune, right? It will just give me the stock boost readout. I just love the way it looks! Lol





KOWCC said:


> I might do it "AZ STYLE". Get all the hardware up front then slap on the stage 2 after a year or so..


 Yes sir do it up....i gathered all the parts and put them on piece by piece....now with the meth as the final performance mod im ready to take a break and just enjoy it all for a while 



MIA_CC said:


> Where did you get the pod and gauge from? Looks great!


 Thank you....i got it from ECS tuning, its the kit for the B6 passat


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's the "AZ WAY OR THE HIGHWAY"


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It's the "AZ WAY OR THE HIGHWAY"


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Boost gauge is in and working....gonna go after work and get the water meth finished


 Boost gauge looks great dude.:thumbup: I might have to reconsider my decision to go with the P3 gauge in a couple months.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive had that same boost gauge for a couple months-ish and am stock except an intake and TOP. I have a pile of parts in my garage waiting on time and a break in the weather to install. Factory (stock) boost for me hits 13psi. I have noticed that my fuel mileage has gone down since the install. That might be because I like to see the needle above 10psi all the time  

Just the other day, I took the pod off to sand down the area that touches the steering wheel. The squeak was driving me bat$hit crazy. Dremel and a sanding drum made quick work. It still rubs but doesnt squeak.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Boost gauge looks great dude.:thumbup: I might have to reconsider my decision to go with the P3 gauge in a couple months.


 Thx bro, it's a really nice gauge for the money


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Spiking at 20 and then tapers down and holds 16/17


 You have to update your sig stats for 1/4 and 0-60. would love to know.:beer:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, Couldn't do the rear brakes this morning. In order to get the rear Caliper bracket off I need a 14mm Triple Square nut. Crazy. had to order one off amazon. Should be here soon. Here's what it looks like. Crazy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Ive had that same boost gauge for a couple months-ish and am stock except an intake and TOP. I have a pile of parts in my garage waiting on time and a break in the weather to install. Factory (stock) boost for me hits 13psi. I have noticed that my fuel mileage has gone down since the install. That might be because I like to see the needle above 10psi all the time
> 
> Just the other day, I took the pod off to sand down the area that touches the steering wheel. The squeak was driving me bat$hit crazy. Dremel and a sanding drum made quick work. It still rubs but doesnt squeak.


 Yea mine rubs a little bit but i only notice it when im going slow and turning....but yea u were right, if ur jamming on the stereo u cant hear anything


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

waltern said:


> You have to update your sig stats for 1/4 and 0-60. would love to know.:beer:


 
Yea i want to badly but were having problems with our tracks around here and the state wanting to shut them down....i think the last day is in april sometim, uunless they ppostpone/cancel it like they did the last


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Installed led bulbs for license plate deautokey.com

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Installed led tails from deautokey.com
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


 Tails as in bulbs or whole tail light assemblies?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Installed leds for rear plate from deautokey.com
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Tails as in bulbs or whole tail light assemblies?


 I wrote the wrong thing like an idiot. My post is fixed lol

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm still confused, you got new tails with led rings built in the circles,which ive never seen, Or led bulbs?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe he got LED bulbs for his license plate lights.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

METH IS IN AND PUMPIN!!!!!


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> METH IS IN AND PUMPIN!!!!!


 What is this METH that everyone is raving about???


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

2.BRO said:


> What is this METH that everyone is raving about???


 Water methanol injection....it decreases intake temps, raises octane level and steam cleans the inside of ur engine out....very beneficia, only draw back is u have to refill when its low....but that all depends on how much u use which depends on how much u have the pedal to the floor


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

How much was the kit + install? Also, approximate/ballpark monthly cost of operating with meth? (Assuming average commute of 1000-1200mi/month)? I see that stuff is around $9-10 gallon.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> How much was the kit + install? Also, approximate/ballpark monthly cost of operating with meth? (Assuming average commute of 1000-1200mi/month)? I see that stuff is around $9-10 gallon.


 Got thd kit for $380 and install ran $300....like i said it all depends on how much u get on it cuz it activates when it hits a certain boost....coukd last u months could last u days....idk about where ur from but i got it for $2.30 a gallon today


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got thd kit for $380 and install ran $300....like i said it all depends on how much u get on it cuz it activates when it hits a certain boost....coukd last u months could last u days....idk about where ur from but i got it for $2.30 a gallon today


 Insane AZ, insane! See I knew what I was talking about when i said "AZ way or the highway" lol...enjoy bro


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Water methanol injection....it decreases intake temps, raises octane level and steam cleans the inside of ur engine out....very beneficia, only draw back is u have to refill when its low....but that all depends on how much u use which depends on how much u have the pedal to the floor


 WOW!! Why is this my first time hearing about it?? Does everybody that tunes do this??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2.BRO said:


> WOW!! Why is this my first time hearing about it?? Does everybody that tunes do this??


 Don't worry I heard it first from AZ. It's like a healthier alternative to nitrous.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Insane AZ, insane! See I knew what I was talking about when i said "AZ way or the highway" lol...enjoy bro


 Hahahahahahahah thx man I'll be enjoying it on my ride home tonight :beer: 



2.BRO said:


> WOW!! Why is this my first time hearing about it?? Does everybody that tunes do this??


 And yes like Kow said above, its similar to nitrous but mainly used in turbo and supercharged cars and is less eexpensive than nitrous


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*A lot of balancing weights!*



cook0066 said:


> Since it was finally above 60 degrees here in North Carolina. Finally got around to painting my brake calipers with G2 Red Epoxy. Looks awesome.


 Try to get them road forced! That is a lot of balancing weights for new rims and tires!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> I believe he got LED bulbs for his license plate lights.


 That already got cleared up lol. I'm a fool

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Not that I'm local, but do you offer a warranty with the discount? If it peels or bubbles?
> 
> Does the paint need to be perfect? No rock chips?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.





Stero1D said:


> good questions!


 Sorry about the late response. 3M backs their material for 1 year, so if there is anything wrong on the material end, yes. Also I warranty my work for 60 days from peeling and bubbling. Pretty much the same as everywhere else. But if you scratch it or don't take properly care for it, I would have to charge to re-do. Obviously at a discount. And no, paint does not need to be perfect. We have wrapped sanded and primed cars up to 2013 cars that had factory paint for less than 100 miles.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> Well, Couldn't do the rear brakes this morning. In order to get the rear Caliper bracket off I need a 14mm Triple Square nut. Crazy. had to order one off amazon. Should be here soon. Here's what it looks like. Crazy.


 You need that M14 triple square for the front strut bolt too if you're doing suspension, btw


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Got thd kit for $380 and install ran $300....like i said it all depends on how much u get on it cuz it activates when it hits a certain boost....coukd last u months could last u days....idk about where ur from but i got it for $2.30 a gallon today


 Thanks for the reply. Any noticeable difference so far? I looked up Devilsown. Did you do stage 1 or stage 2 kit? From what I have seen you can also set your tune to Race/100oct file and run 93+meth. 

Edit: NVM, I see you went stage 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

VW_Believer said:


> Sorry about the late response. 3M backs their material for 1 year, so if there is anything wrong on the material end, yes. Also I warranty my work for 60 days from peeling and bubbling. Pretty much the same as everywhere else. But if you scratch it or don't take properly care for it, I would have to charge to re-do. Obviously at a discount. And no, paint does not need to be perfect. We have wrapped sanded and primed cars up to 2013 cars that had factory paint for less than 100 miles.


 So rock chips are alright to vinyl over and wont peel paint if vinyl is removed after a long period of time?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks for the reply. Any noticeable difference so far? I looked up Devilsown. Did you do stage 1 or stage 2 kit? From what I have seen you can also set your tune to Race/100oct file and run 93+meth.
> 
> Edit: NVM, I see you went stage 2


 I got the stage 2 progressive kit....i only got to mess with it on the drive to work but it felt pretty darn good....i had to fight to keep the steering wheel straight from a 40 punch....ill post more updates on it as i drive it more....i messaged Thomas from giac about running the 100 file with meth just to be safe so we'll see what he says and go from there but 
It was fun the little bit i used it


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> You need that M14 triple square for the front strut bolt too if you're doing suspension, btw


 A Triple Square kit and an E-Torx kit..... never buy a Euro car without em


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally finished putting in red LED puddle lights...along with red interior and license plates LED lights... :laugh: 

Was a lil nervous popping out the mirrors but they came out real easy...dont know how someone can break em... 

but anyways love the look off the puddle lights at night....question for anyone...is there a way to keep the puddle lights on constantly i.e. while driving 




























Like knight rider :heart:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

It looks like a bow chiki bow wow ambience :laugh:.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got thd kit for $380 and install ran $300....like i said it all depends on how much u get on it cuz it activates when it hits a certain boost....coukd last u months could last u days....idk about where ur from but i got it for $2.30 a gallon today


 That's awesome man, glad you got the meth kit installed. :thumbup: 

Do you need to be tuned to install or have any other parts installed before buying the meth kit?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jgilzene said:


> Finally finished putting in red LED puddle lights...along with red interior and license plates LED lights... :laugh:
> 
> Was a lil nervous popping out the mirrors but they came out real easy...dont know how someone can break em...
> 
> ...


 I like the red puddle lights but not to sure about all red yet. That was my ultimate goal since I'm already running the red led strips in the footwell. Any others pictures you can send me?

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> It looks like a bow chiki bow wow ambience :laugh:.


 Lol.....red light district.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Cops usually have an issue with any type of blue or red light on the front of the car, especially if you want to have them on all the time. Those color lights are reserved for emergency vehicles. Just something to consider.


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

got the old muffler cut out and striaght piped it not bad sound and nice and quiet on the high at cruise.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Cops usually have an issue with any type of blue or red light on the front of the car, especially if you want to have them on all the time. Those color lights are reserved for emergency vehicles. Just something to consider.


 You beat me to it....was just going to make that remark. Actually a CC friend if mine in NJ got a warning for having red LEDs for his city lights.....he still kept them though...lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

browncc said:


> got the old muffler cut out and striaght piped it not bad sound and nice and quiet on the high at cruise.


 Lol just did the

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol just did the same thing and got the resonator out too, going to buy a muffler to quiet things down lol way to loud for my taste
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


 

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

On the topic...just got the idea of changing out these bulbs, city and fogs, to yellow...whatcha guys think? I know when headlights would be on, there will be an interesting contrast.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> It looks like a bow chiki bow wow ambience :laugh:.


 haha definitely why i did it


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Cops usually have an issue with any type of blue or red light on the front of the car, especially if you want to have them on all the time. Those color lights are reserved for emergency vehicles. Just something to consider.


 well technically its not the front of the car...it would be on the side and you would only be able to see it on the ground/road....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

M


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> On the topic...just got the idea of changing out these bulbs, city and fogs, to yellow...whatcha guys think? I know when headlights would be on, there will be an interesting contrast.


 Hell yes!!!
Had yellow on my drls on mk6, looked great! N yellow fogs really help in bad weather and rain!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Get hid's for the fogs leave the headlights as is. Imo 3k fogs would look great. :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm assuming that's the hid yellow fog?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

vwetish said:


> Try to get them road forced! That is a lot of balancing weights for new rims and tires!


 Don't know what you mean by Road forced.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> That's awesome man, glad you got the meth kit installed. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you need to be tuned to install or have any other parts installed before buying the meth kit?


 No theres no tuning necessary, i was already stage 2 when i got it put on and i just drove off after install....no additional parts were needed besides the kit and after i got it installed i went right out and bought 5 gallons of meth for $13 and then bought 5 gallons of distilled water and voila, i have 10 gallons of boost juice ready to go for about $20. 

I played with it some lastnight on the way home and it feels really good, and that was on the pump tune and meth....i talked to Thomas at GIAC just to be sure it would be ok to drive it on the 100 file and he said it was fine....so later on im gonna take it out for a spin on the 100 file


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> On the topic...just got the idea of changing out these bulbs, city and fogs, to yellow...whatcha guys think? I know when headlights would be on, there will be an interesting contrast.


 I say yes to yellow city, and fogs. I love my yellow fogs, and so did my uncle. So much that he had me put some on his RS6








Not the best picture, but you get the idea. I've been thinking about going with yellow cornering lights, and low beams as well. As with all my mods/upgrades I will be thinking about it for a while longer before I make up my mind.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> On the topic...just got the idea of changing out these bulbs, city and fogs, to yellow...whatcha guys think? I know when headlights would be on, there will be an interesting contrast.


 Personally i wouldn't do that, but i never get any kind of bad weather here that woukd require the yellow lights....the only ppl i see around here with them are little Honda rice boys and they drive around everywhere with them on with their blue hids. 

But u on the other hand it wouldn't be bad cuz u actually encounter bad weather and would have the need for them....id do the fogs but leave the city lights alone :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Don't know what you mean by Road forced.


 Road forced is a high tech balancing machine where it even senses manufacturer imperfections (highs and lows) on the actual wheeland the tech will make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I say yes to yellow city, and fogs. I love my yellow fogs, and so did my uncle. So much that he had me put some on his RS6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also like the idea of yellow corner lights if only I can make them work with fogs on...lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Personally i wouldn't do that, but i never get any kind of bad weather here that woukd require the yellow lights....the only ppl i see around here with them are little Honda rice boys and they drive around everywhere with them on with their blue hids.
> 
> But u on the other hand it wouldn't be bad cuz u actually encounter bad weather and would have the need for them....id do the fogs but leave the city lights alone :beer:


 Little Honda rice boys...lol 

We get heavy fog here


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I know right, Honda rice boys. WOW...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

van33 said:


> I know right, Honda rice boys. WOW...


 They do do it all the time and drive with them on all day

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> They do do it all the time and drive with them on all day
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


 YES THEY DO!!!!....thats the dumbest thing too....that and the fart canons and the stupid little toys they hang from their colored hitch in the back also, idk what the heck theyre thinking lol :screwy:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Rims


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered Rims


 WHAT?!?!?!?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?


 I know, i'm a bad cat... But damn it... Hope not gonna be disappointed


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> YES THEY DO!!!!....thats the dumbest thing too....that and the fart canons and the stupid little toys they hang from their colored hitch in the back also, idk what the heck theyre thinking lol :screwy:


 Bro...tell us how you really feel?? 

Hahahaaaa


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered Rims


 What!!!!! Only 38 years of searching! Congrats..which ones?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What!!!!! Only 38 years of searching! Congrats..which ones?


 the sexy ones


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I know, i'm a bad cat... But damn it... Hope not gonna be disappointed


 Im sure they're nice just be sure and post up pics ASAP cuz u know we're iimpatient and cant wait  



KOWCC said:


> Bro...tell us how you really feel??
> 
> Hahahaaaa


 Lol im good they just annoy me cuz they usually drive like idiots :facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Im sure they're nice just be sure and post up pics ASAP cuz u know we're iimpatient and cant wait


 Will do bro, most likely in two weeks(might go to DC next week).....


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Road forced is a high tech balancing machine where it even senses manufacturer imperfections (highs and lows) on the actual wheeland the tech will make the necessary adjustments.


 Gotcha.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I didn't fancy the crap vw exhaust tips so I had this fitted. 

http://db.tt/J0rfhPoU


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks pretty good will :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Relocated the meth switch so i could see it better


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Relocated the meth switch so i could see it better


 Pics of the rest of the Install or it didn't happen 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Pics of the rest of the Install or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Hahahaha uuuuhhhh it didn't happen lol thats just there for looks


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha uuuuhhhh it didn't happen lol thats just there for looks


  I'd be interested to see the setup installed

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I'd be interested to see the setup installed
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 I can try and take some pics but there's not much to it and its all pretty hidden....the pump is down by the drivers side fog and the lines are ran through good and the windshield washer tank obviously u knkw what it looks like and then the controller up front....if u didnt really know what to look for under the hood u would never know its there aside from the controller inside


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Just received my downpipe from fedex at 8 am. Now I need someone to install it for me.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> So rock chips are alright to vinyl over and wont peel paint if vinyl is removed after a long period of time?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Yes you can vinyl over them, and depending on the material/color you pick, they may not even be visible. As for paint peeling, I have NEVER seen or heard of clear coated paint ever lift off with vinyl. That would be like a band-aid taking your skin off as you un-peel it. Spray paint and primer is a different story. Plasti-Dip however has been known to ruin quite a few paint jobs. Only plastidip emblems, grilles, and wheels. Had to get that out there.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday washed her and went to Spring Opener gtg here in nj. Then spotted this shot on flicker


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What's the F250 doing there lol?

Car looks good!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Had P2015 code. 
New intake manifold installed. 

When dealership did previous work they left out parts (bracket), my indie shop spotted it and replaced it for free. 

Valves cleaned of carbon, can't wait to pick it up today.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Had P2015 code.
> New intake manifold installed.
> 
> When dealership did previous work they left out parts (bracket), my indie shop spotted it and replaced it for free.
> ...


 What year, mileage?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> What year, mileage?


 2010, pretty much 50k exactly. 

A friend just had her CC over and it too has the P2015 code, 2009 55K


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you know If this design error was fixed in future models.... I've heard it was a design flaw


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think was more an issue with 09,10 that's why it's warrantied under power train , by the time my car hits 50k , I'm gonna be an old man lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> What's the F250 doing there lol?
> 
> Car looks good!


 Thanks! 
lol F250 towed e36 race car. Must say there was probably around 350 cars there last night, dj, food truck etc, legit car show. Not bad for middle of the week with temp at high 30's Garden State Euro did an awesome job organizing it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Plasti DIp*

Going to plastidip my grill today.... wanted to make it look glossy, but non of the stores carrying glossyfier... 
Do you guys think, regular clear coat will do? 
Or I thought i could use gloss black paint on top, since I want it look black n shinny/glossy... 

btw, I seen diagram of the grill removal, some1 knows where it is?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want it permanent just use rustolium gloss black no worries it's very durable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> Thanks!
> lol F250 towed e36 race car. Must say there was probably around 350 cars there last night, dj, food truck etc, legit car show. Not bad for middle of the week with temp at high 30's Garden State Euro did an awesome job organizing it.


 Bro I'm jealous!!!! Happy you enjoyed it...I'm trying to get a gtg for the weekend...it's like Pulling teeth....we have 5 confirmed so far.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> If you want it permanent just use rustolium gloss black no worries it's very durable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Toma is PAINT MASTER. I will vouch for that........not sure a about drywall though (internal joke)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> If you want it permanent just use rustolium gloss black no worries it's very durable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So with a good primer that would work on the side mirrors as well?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol just tell rob to prime it with the ceiling primer he's using in your house haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> If you want it permanent just use rustolium gloss black no worries it's very durable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No bro, dont want it permanently.... Thats why want plastidip and if dnt like - peal it off.... 

so Master, cld u tell me if ok use regular clear coat? and if i cld use black glossy paint? if paint, shld it be one for plastic? or any kind? 

Thanks


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

U can put regular clear gloss or gloss black over the plastidip and it will look fine....BUT the paint will alter the plastidip some and it won't peel off as easily as it normally would


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> U can put regular clear gloss or gloss black over the plastidip and it will look fine....BUT the paint will alter the plastidip some and it won't peel off as easily as it normally would


 thnx bro... waiting for Toma, to reply about the paint type that I need to apply on Pdip


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Any clear coat will work , just let the Plastidip cure I've seen guys cost their wheels then clear coat them for shine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Used it as a car parts transport carrier


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Installed R-line pedals*

At least i got installed R-line pedals on my Passat CC R-line 2012. 

[IMG]http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/ccrline/Min Passat CC R-line/DSCF2141-1.jpg[/IMG] 

My new insatlled R-line pedals (mobil picture. Sorry) 

[IMG]http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/ccrline/Min Passat CC R-line/bilde2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Those wheels are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Those wheels are amazing!!!!!!


 Thx. As you maybe know, these are VW original 19" Sagitta wheels. When i bought the car i was seeking new rims, but after seeing these from VW i was never in doubt. 

[IMG]http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/ccrline/Min Passat CC R-line/0032.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol....yes I know very well...here's mine LOL


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

he he....  Yes you know for sure. Amazing car by the way.:thumbup: And wheels...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, thanks bro.

Same about yours!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed new aspherical mirrors today. The seller gave me a choice between light blue and a darker blue if I do a lot of night driving to cut out more glare. I chose the darker blue and this is the result.
























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Installed new aspherical mirrors today. The seller gave me a choice between light blue and a darker blue if I do a lot of night driving to cut out more glare. I chose the darker blue and this is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sellers info? Do they have anymore?? Those look great!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Sellers info? Do they have anymore?? Those look great!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Here you go.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my GIAC Stage 1 tune done and dropping it off to the shop to have my Eibach Pro-Kit springs installed tomorrow.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Mike stop posting before me lol 

I tried the GIAC 100 octane race file today with the mmethanol and boy does the car pull nicely....anytime i get on the gas before i know it i look down and im doing 100 mph


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Here you go.


 Thanks, ordered a set!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> I think was more an issue with 09,10 that's why it's warrantied under power train , by the time my car hits 50k , I'm gonna be an old man lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am not sure if it is isolated, plus many people on the mk6 forum and tsi forums have reported multiple issues even with the replacement parts. 

My warranty was voided long ago do to tune issues 7 days after getting tuned. So I paid this one out of pocket at my indie shop. 

haha I do 20K miles a year atleast. I was doing 30K a year when i had my audi.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

She's been properly badge now.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks, ordered a set!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Just went to donate some clothes and I'm already in love lol. No glare at all and it's nice to have zero blindspots as well.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my GIAC Stage 1 tune done and dropping it off to the shop to have my Eibach Pro-Kit springs installed tomorrow.


 Mike, u lease the car or buy it?? have pretty much the same car and im on the fence in regards to a tune...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> She's been properly badge now.


 Now there are three of us with this unique design...I'm gonna start charging a royalty fee. Lol


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Now there are three of us with this unique design...I'm gonna start charging a royalty fee. Lol


 Can I join the club for free lol?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

For u sure! Lol


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> For u sure! Lol


 Thank you kind sir.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I may have spaced it out more than you guys have, but I'm happy with it. Also, Kareem is correct when he said it's of high quality. It truly is, no bs. 

On a different note, I installed my led amber turn signal light and the reverse light led. Hallelujah, no error codes. I guess third times a charm. Well worth it... it's not obnoxiously bright, but better looking than stock yellow bulbs. 










LED bulb left, stock bulb right.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Had P2015 code.
> New intake manifold installed.
> 
> When dealership did previous work they left out parts (bracket), my indie shop spotted it and replaced it for free.
> ...


 Are you tuned or stock? I wonder how much does this cost if you dont have warranty 



thanks


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Side question guys. Does any one know what the oem spar plugs should be gapped to?? Ive searched all over and no one has a straight answer. I know they come pre gapped but I need to check mine:banghead: ive seen anywhere from .28 to .44 any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Side question guys. Does any one know what the oem spar plugs should be gapped to?? Ive searched all over and no one has a straight answer. I know they come pre gapped but I need to check mine:banghead: ive seen anywhere from .28 to .44 any help would be great. Thanks


 I believe its .32 and then k04 and BT set ups do .28


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Side question guys. Does any one know what the oem spar plugs should be gapped to?? Ive searched all over and no one has a straight answer. I know they come pre gapped but I need to check mine:banghead: ive seen anywhere from .28 to .44 any help would be great. Thanks


 It's 0.7/0.8mm ( .028/.032" )


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

CC R line said:


> At least i got installed R-line pedals on my Passat CC R-line 2012.
> 
> [IMG]http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/ccrline/Min Passat CC R-line/DSCF2141-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 Where is the 3rd pedal? Jk

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Received my leds from deautokey.com. They walk be getting installed tomorrow or Saturday

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Marga2ret (Mar 20, 2013)

Lucky me that's my POS rental car, looks like 2010 is going good so far.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

In 10 hours my car will be at the shop having the airlift slam series and elevel kit installed! Anyone on bags here run the front sway bar? If not is it that noticeable?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R u guys ready?! ))))))


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My first plastidip date

















Final


















Please Please please let me knw what you think!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks really good :thumbup: im still contemplating getting that flat black grill


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My first plastidip date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where'd you get the chrome strip for the lower grill?


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Where'd you get the chrome strip for the lower grill?


 KOWCC came by and installed it.. But its at any Autozone 1/4qrt i thnk... If ur local come by, i give u some


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks MEAN i thnk...


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> KOWCC came by and installed it.. But its at any Autozone 1/4qrt i thnk... If ur local come by, i give u some


 We already discussed this! I live in bufu remember. Logan Square area to fancy for me anyways... Thanks for the quick response though!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> We already discussed this! I live in bufu remember. Logan Square area to fancy for me anyways... Thanks for the quick response though!


 Ohhh right.. Im going to uic everyday so let me
Knw if u want


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> I may have spaced it out more than you guys have, but I'm happy with it. Also, Kareem is correct when he said it's of high quality. It truly is, no bs.
> 
> On a different note, I installed my led amber turn signal light and the reverse light led. Hallelujah, no error codes. I guess third times a charm. Well worth it... it's not obnoxiously bright, but better looking than stock yellow bulbs.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on everything!!!! I did notice the spacing on the flag, first thing ....lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My first plastidip date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow lots of work....let me look again in detail


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow..........post 10,000......I was gonna put up any random pic of my car but i don't want to take the attention away from Stero1d's work....pretty nice brother!!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wow..........post 10,000......I was gonna put up any random pic of my car but i don't want to the attention away from Stero1d's work....pretty nice brother!!!!!


 Gotta love post # 10,000 ))

Forever urs post 10,001 hehe


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My first plastidip date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just love it bro.......I was not sure how it would look on your color....but it now looks great!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Are you tuned or stock? I wonder how much does this cost if you dont have warranty
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


 K04. Lots.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Just love it bro.......I was not sure how it would look on your color....but it now looks great!


 Thank you bro! 

Sunny chilly morning


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you bro!
> 
> Sunny chilly morning


 Nice car right there~ do you live close to downtown area?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


>


 Car is looking good dude! 

Last night I took the car to a local meet. Had a good time, and hung-out with some pretty cool people. A couple pics for KOWCC to drool over lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

For me?? Awwww....lol...you just wanna see your car more...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice picture idea ...blurring everyone else out..


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> For me?? Awwww....lol...you just wanna see your car more...


 Lol! Yeah I do like looking at my car:laugh: 


KOWCC said:


> Nice picture idea ...blurring everyone else out..


 Thank you! I was looking at the picture, and wasn't sure what to do to make my car stand out more, so I just blured everyone else out.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Lol! Yeah I do like looking at my car:laugh:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was looking at the picture, and wasn't sure what to do to make my car stand out more, so I just blured everyone else out.:thumbup:


 they say if you don't look back at your car every time you're walking away from it then you bought the wrong car lol!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> they say if you don't look back at your car every time you're walking away from it then you bought the wrong car lol!


 Bro, DAAAAAMN good point. I literally do that every time.

Never heard that before, but freaking love it....words to live by...lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> they say if you don't look back at your car every time you're walking away from it then you bought the wrong car lol!


 Lol! I walk away backwards from my car:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tell me about it. Sometimes I take pics, 

One time a guy at work said "but hey, that's your car!?!" I was like "hell yeah"


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Lol! I walk away backwards from my car:laugh:


 moonwalking like MJ :laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

RICO85 said:


> Lol! I walk away backwards from my car:laugh:


 THIS. 

I was looking back at my CC while walking up my drive way and slammed full force into my brother's GF's Sonata. Almost hit the ground. 

Also, currently waiting for my springs to get installed. Can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike you can do soooooo much to a car, but NOTHING compares to the DROP! 


Looking fwd to pics.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> moonwalking like MJ :laugh:





MikeinNJ said:


> THIS.
> 
> I was looking back at my CC while walking up my drive way and slammed full force into my brother's GF's Sonata. Almost hit the ground.
> 
> Also, currently waiting for my springs to get installed. Can't wait to pick it up!


 (CC) me(cement barrier) and then I just limp away:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice picture story....u got too many skills Rico!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Nice picture story....u got too many skills Rico!


 Lol! More like too much time on my hands


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey it's Friday...we are all dragging at work...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Started a Southeast Michigan weekend GTG thread.....got more than 5 people confirmed ...one is driving up from Ohio. I'm pumped to meet everyone!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Lol, me too. I got another 2.5 hours to go here.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah 2.5 myself busting out early at 4:30


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sad thing is that today is my Monday.:facepalm: Just on a long lunch break right now, and then it's back to talking to planes again.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Sad thing is that today is my Monday.:facepalm: Just on a long lunch break right now, and then it's back to talking to planes again.


 What do u do Rico?....ATC?? 

Im soo guilty at looking back at my car about 10 times on my way into work....i try not to cuz ppl prolly think im crazy cuz i keep looking back and i dont wanna be "that guy" lol but sometimes i just cant stand it and i can hear the car calling my name hahahah


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Air traffic control??? Just a guess


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> What do u do Rico?....ATC??
> 
> Im soo guilty at looking back at my car about 10 times on my way into work....i try not to cuz ppl prolly think im crazy cuz i keep looking back and i dont wanna be "that guy" lol but sometimes i just cant stand it and i can hear the car calling my name hahahah


 Yes sir! I am a controller at NAS PT. Mugu.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Air traffic control??? Just a guess


 Correct sir!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

U are correct kow.... 

Thats awesome man i hear thats a real stressful job....i give u guys props i know its hard with as much air traffic as there is :beer: but i know it pays the bills....and then some


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

It can get stressful at times, but nothing that a long relaxing drive in the CC can't fix


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The "then some" is spent wisely on the CC I'm assuming...just another guess...lolll


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good guess:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Point Mugu started as a US navy anti-aircraft training center while WW2 was occurring. Don't ask me why I know this...I grew up in Cali!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry y'all. I work 3 days a week. Usually m,t,w. work 3 off 4 every week. I've been off for 2 days already.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Nice car right there~ do you live close to downtown area?


 No bro. Buffalo Grove 
Peter knows hehe


Rico, thank you, brotha


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Passat Family


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

OK so I have a question that maybe y'all can shed some light on for me....

I plastidip my wheels when I first got them and decided I didn't want them black anymore so I peeled it off (I think they look way better this way) but the prob is I guess I didn't spray a thick enough coat on the inside spokes because it won't peel all the way off...now I no gas eats right thru the plastidip and I was gonna just get a bucket with some gas in it and dip a wash cloth in the gas and rub all the excess plastidip off which I know will work but will the gas damage my wheels...I no this is a stupid question but I really don't wanna **** my wheels up... here is a pic to show what I mean...










Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Brodieman90 said:


> OK so I have a question that maybe y'all can shed some light on for me....
> 
> I plastidip my wheels when I first got them and decided I didn't want them black anymore so I peeled it off (I think they look way better this way) but the prob is I guess I didn't spray a thick enough coat on the inside spokes because it won't peel all the way off...now I no gas eats right thru the plastidip and I was gonna just get a bucket with some gas in it and dip a wash cloth in the gas and rub all the excess plastidip off which I know will work but will the gas damage my wheels...I no this is a stupid question but I really don't wanna **** my wheels up... here is a pic to show what I mean...
> 
> ...


 No gas won't mess your wheels up

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my springs installed today. Some crappy pics: 



















Cleaned some bird crap off the hood/roof/side doors that I was meaning to get to. Sat down inside the car to clean up a bit. I hear *splat* *splat*. 

More crap running down the windshield. Clean off. Repeat. *splat* *splat* More all over the roof and sides. My roommates 'egg' Geo Metro doesn't have a spot on it.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> No gas won't mess your wheels up
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


 Awesome thanks bro :beer::beer::beer:

like I said I knew it was a stupid question but I had to ask 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Brodieman90..... did you try a spray car wash? Put the tip of the gun up close to that plasti.dip... that might work


Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

One last shot before my neighbors send help:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks good mike....I'm liking the new R lines the more and more i see them :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I absolutely despised the 2013 when it first came out, especially the R-Line, when I saw this photo: 











Then, months later, I knew I had to have the 2013 R-Line when I saw these photos, among many others on this forum:


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Brodieman90..... did you try a spray car wash? Put the tip of the gun up close to that plasti.dip... that might work
> 
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


 Ya and still no luck it comes off in little pieces :banghead::banghead: and it would take forever to get it all 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gave Mieke a breathing treatment and looks like no more asthma :-D










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice man, u gonna be ready to run next Wednesday?


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice man, u gonna be ready to run next Wednesday?


 I'll be at the meet. The one time I wasn't I hear you and another CC were out. Damn sickness lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> I'll be at the meet. The one time I wasn't I hear you and another CC were out. Damn sickness lol


 Yea me and DJCM were out there....were going again this Wednesday so ill see u out there


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea me and DJCM were out there....were going again this Wednesday so ill see u out there


 Yessir 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Started installing the leds. Just need to do the dome lights and the puddle lights

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Bought one. VR6 AWD. More pics to come with an intro thread. Really excited for this car.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Love the Daytona wheels :heart:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

sk8too said:


> Bought one. VR6 AWD. More pics to come with an intro thread. Really excited for this car.


Looks nice


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea me and DJCM were out there....were going again this Wednesday so ill see u out there


Dunno if I can make it out Wednesday, depends on if I do my mid term this weekend or not. iv'e been procrastinating. Partially my wifes fault for dragging me all around town this week.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Dunno if I can make it out Wednesday, depends on if I do my mid term this weekend or not. iv'e been procrastinating. Partially my wifes fault for dragging me all around town this week.


Just finish it this weekend and go out Wednesday!!!!....I'll take u for another drive


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Just finish it this weekend and go out Wednesday!!!!....I'll take u for another drive


Only a 7 page study guide to fill out and study this weekend!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Only a 7 page study guide to fill out and study this weekend!


One word....CAKE....lol....get off vortex and get started :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

Just put a gloove on and rub it off with your finger.
Takes two hours, I did it.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Going to install the downpipe tomorrow. Anyone want to lend me a hand? Free beer and conversation!


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Bought one. VR6 AWD. More pics to come with an intro thread. Really excited for this car.





AZ_CC said:


> Love the Daytona wheels :heart:



I second that about the Daytona's! I don't care how many different kinds of wheels people throw on their cars, these always look the best to me. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## demid (Feb 17, 2011)

waltern said:


> Here are some pictures from today. We are going to make some tweaks next week and get it dialed the way we like it, shouldn't take much time. Ran out of time yesterday.


 Did you try to change left and right pipe with each other and turn them at 180 degrees upside down?

I think it will fit rear skirt greater.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

demid said:


> Did you try to change left and right pipe with each other and turn them at 180 degrees upside down?
> 
> I think it will fit rear skirt greater.


Already been mentioned, lol:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5988727-Can-anyone-photo-shop-this-for-me


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> One word....CAKE....lol....get off vortex and get started :laugh::thumbup:


What mods do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demid (Feb 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Already been mentioned, lol:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5988727-Can-anyone-photo-shop-this-for-me


ahaha, thanks


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> What mods do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There in my sig, but i see ur on tap talk so u can't see them....I'm GIAC stage 2 with devil's own water meth, catless TBE and intake


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> There in my sig, but i see ur on tap talk so u can't see them....I'm GIAC stage 2 with devil's own water meth, catless TBE and intake


Niceeeeeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> Niceeeeeee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir....should be some fun runs between us


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

NGK PFR7B gapped at .028, torque 18lb
Revision E Red Ignition coils 06E905115E









and this is oem after 37k miles


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NICE!!!!....i got the same stuff ready to go in on my next oil change


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

So went to the flea market today and bought this....







what you guys think?

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

your going to destroy your syncros with that set up


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> So went to the flea market today and bought this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is insane :screwy: .. and funny .. :laugh: !!!

:thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> So went to the flea market today and bought this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!










Lowered the Solo-Werks more.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your FTG?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

van33 said:


> What's your FTG?


25" all around


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed chrome exhaust tips and chrome trim to the fog light grills. 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ran my buddies stage 2 STI from a 30 roll and started inching away up top....then pulled over and switched to 100 octane file and pulled a couple cars from a 40 roll....i was happy since last time before my tune and stuff he yanked me badly like i was nothing


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Brodieman90 said:


> So went to the flea market today and bought this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been dying to find one to do this with

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Changed oil (Motul Specific 504 - 507, 5W30) and oil filter, mounted the new summer tires (Vredestein Ultrac Vorti) on the new rims 3SDM 001 (will put them on can next weekend) and did alignment after putting on Eibach springs last weekend. I was told that the alignment was quite far from standard settings after the spring & shock instal. However, during last week did not notice any difference in cars stability and handling, except, maybe it was steering more to the right side then usual.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Ran my buddies stage 2 STI from a 30 roll and started inching away up top....then pulled over and switched to 100 octane file and pulled a couple cars from a 40 roll....i was happy since last time before my tune and stuff he yanked me badly like i was nothing


Awesome! Those STIs, even stock, are no joke. That's impressive.

A 2010ish Acura 3.2 TL came up revving next to me at a light last night. All blacked out, pepboys rope light around the license plate, etc. No one was around. At first I wasn't going to bother. 

Light changed, he started to floor it. I hesitated until he was a hood length ahead and I got on it. Immediately shot two car lengths past him and blew the doors off him. I let off at about 65 and turned to go home. GIAC FTW.


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Ran my buddies stage 2 STI from a 30 roll and started inching away up top....then pulled over and switched to 100 octane file and pulled a couple cars from a 40 roll....i was happy since last time before my tune and stuff he yanked me badly like i was nothing


Insanely impressive. My brother has a 2011 wrx sti stage 3 tuned at 447awhp and with me in the car, we can pull on 600cc sports bikes and ss camaros like they were camry's, so to hear that you got a CC to pull on an STI even stock blows my mind considering they run 13.1 1/4's right out of the dealership and we run 14.9. Makes me really want to start performance modding. Must have felt great. :thumbup:


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

First I went to the wash










Where I met this guy










then I took some pictures


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dang that's a lot of polish!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

What signal lights you got there with the LEDs?


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

makes for a color picture though doesnt it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Definitely does...nice to see some color splash for a change!


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

sk8too said:


> What signal lights you got there with the LEDs?


They are the ones from alibaba.com, got them for $98 if memory serves. the fitment is decent. 
I made it a little less decent: i read that someone had issue with moisture getting in and making led's randomly not light up, and that a goo fix was to use caulking or hot glue to doubly seal it up. 

i did that and used a wee bit too much, making the fit a little less perfect but thats my own fault. ill fix it eventually.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Awesome! Those STIs, even stock, are no joke. That's impressive.
> 
> A 2010ish Acura 3.2 TL came up revving next to me at a light last night. All blacked out, pepboys rope light around the license plate, etc. No one was around. At first I wasn't going to bother.
> 
> Light changed, he started to floor it. I hesitated until he was a hood length ahead and I got on it. Immediately shot two car lengths past him and blew the doors off him. I let off at about 65 and turned to go home. GIAC FTW.


Thx man, yea i was happy as hell....GIAC FTW!!!! :thumbup:



VW_Believer said:


> Insanely impressive. My brother has a 2011 wrx sti stage 3 tuned at 447awhp and with me in the car, we can pull on 600cc sports bikes and ss camaros like they were camry's, so to hear that you got a CC to pull on an STI even stock blows my mind considering they run 13.1 1/4's right out of the dealership and we run 14.9. Makes me really want to start performance modding. Must have felt great. :thumbup:



Yea hes only stage 2, stock turbo still pushing 23psi....we did a dig last time and it was no contest, he launches the **** outta that thing....but from a roll it was to my advantag, FWD vs AWD....he was shocked and impressed that i beat him too....these cars are decently quick from a roll


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Frame notched the CC last night to go more low.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Took a couple pics of it while I was on my break. I am thinking about upgrading my suspension to coilovers, and I've been looking at either the Megan racing coils, or the Bilstein PSS10's. The Megan racing coilovers are about $1,000 cheaper than the Bilsteins, but I personally think that Bilstein makes some of the best coilovers on the market. They might be some of the most expensive coilovers on the market, but after riding in my friends Mach 1 Mustang I would say that they are worth the money. Well here are the pics I was talking about ->


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

Now I realize this topic may have been covered elsewhere and is in most cases all a matter of opinion. But most of you have a tune and I am curious as to which one is most preferred. 

APR or GIAC or Unitronic? 

I have a 2012 6spd bone stock. Plan on downpipe and intake along with one of these above tunes.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> Now I realize this topic may have been covered elsewhere and is in most cases all a matter of opinion. But most of you have a tune and I am curious as to which one is most preferred.
> 
> APR or GIAC or Unitronic?
> 
> ...


I don't know about the other guys, but I am thoroughly pleased with my APR stage 2 tune. Nice thing with APR, is that you can get the Stage 1 tune, and then when you eventually put the DP on, you can go back and they'll flash the Stage 2 with no charge.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Ordered my europlate from germanplates.com Says "WHITECÄKE"  (D'Jango reference/used amongst friends)

We need to get a Jersey CC GTG going. These Michigan kids are showing us up!

I went to the 'Volks Folks' meet on Saturday night at World VW in Neptune. I was the only CC. Caught the attention of all the people that worked there/anyone over the age of 18/not rocking a rusted out MK3.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's how it is though, u always see GTIs and GLIs but never a CC....or even a modded one at that ....but people always love them


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That's how it is though, u always see GTIs and GLIs but never a CC....or even a modded one at that ....but people always love them


Very true, I've been to a couple local meets in both NorCal, and SoCal. Every time I'm the only CC there. I love the attention my car gets:laugh:, but I would really like to see more CCs at these things.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> We need to get a Jersey CC GTG going. These Michigan kids are showing us up!


That's how we roll. lol.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Some pics-


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Took a couple pics of it while I was on my break. I am thinking about upgrading my suspension to coilovers, and I've been looking at either the Megan racing coils, or the Bilstein PSS10's. The Megan racing coilovers are about $1,000 cheaper than the Bilsteins, but I personally think that Bilstein makes some of the best coilovers on the market. They might be some of the most expensive coilovers on the market, but after riding in my friends Mach 1 Mustang I would say that they are worth the money. Well here are the pics I was talking about ->


At first glance (before I zoomed) it seemed like you wrapped the whole car in chrome....must be the lighting.....

Yes, Bilsteins are unlike any other... My personal pick, then Konis.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

played in the snow


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Finished my leds. And stupid me cracked my mirror when I removed it(driver side). Need to get a new one. Stated with the downpipe install but got lazy today. So tomorrow I have to put everything together so I can go to work

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> 25" all around


That's it?

Looks lower than that


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's it?
> 
> Looks lower than that


Are the coils spun all the way down?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

My 14mm triple Square came in. Was able to install the rotors and pads on the rear today. Love the slotted/cross drilled rotors. So much better.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's it?
> 
> Looks lower than that


That's what I'm saying. *shrugs*



van33 said:


> Are the coils spun all the way down?


Five threads remaining front and rear. So not much left to go down, these probably max out around 24.75" FTG before modifying the coils.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> That's what I'm saying. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> Five threads remaining front and rear. So not much left to go down, these probably max out around 24.75" FTG before modifying the coils.


Here's an updated pic with car finally clean lol.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking for feedback from the guys who are running HIDs for their fogs....what's the best out there? Looking for 4300k to match the stock HID headlights. note- my fogs are always on.

Thanks


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*What I did to my cc today*

Just installed H and R sport springs, and got my mercedes s550 rims powder coated pictures to come. Any ideas on a boost gauges for the cc other then the P3.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looking for feedback from the guys who are running HIDs for their fogs....what's the best out there? Looking for 4300k to match the stock HID headlights. note- my fogs are always on.
> 
> Thanks


I use DDM Tuning, zero problems so far. :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Looking for feedback from the guys who are running HIDs for their fogs....what's the best out there? Looking for 4300k to match the stock HID headlights. note- my fogs are always on.
> 
> Thanks


I actually researched this quite a bit last week. From my research, it seems that the best kit for our cars (No bulb out, easy fitment of ballasts, etc) is from USP Motorsports: http://uspmotorsports.com/CC/PassatHIDConversionKitW/CAN-BUSBallasts.html


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Watched it thaw out from a midwest Spring snowmageddon.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Replaced it with an A5 Sportback today :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

oliverds said:


> Replaced it with an A5 Sportback today :beer:


Yay and hmmm at the same time. Why go with the A5 sir? 2.0T still for the failzors at 10k more than the CC?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Waited around for my quote. I broke the front lip...


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

oliverds said:


> Replaced it with an A5 Sportback today :beer:


any pictures would be nice....


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looking for feedback from the guys who are running HIDs for their fogs....what's the best out there? Looking for 4300k to match the stock HID headlights. note- my fogs are always on.
> 
> Thanks


Why do you drive with the fogs always on?
If I were to drive with the fogs on I would get a ticket in my country.
Is it legal in the states?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Why do you drive with the fogs always on?
> If I were to drive with the fogs on I would get a ticket in my country.
> Is it legal in the states?


Sure is, Why would it be illegal? It's like saying drl are illegal? They are a way to be spotted. I drive with my lights on every time I get in the car, to be seen.


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Installed 4300k HID's. First of many mods to come!:thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Received my aspherical blue tinted mirrors! Weather permitting they'll get installed tomorrow.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sure is, Why would it be illegal? It's like saying drl are illegal? They are a way to be spotted. I drive with my lights on every time I get in the car, to be seen.


If there's no fog, they can dazzle or at least annoy other drivers.
My father earns a living by doing night driving and tells me all the time how people annoy him when they drive with the fogs or highbeams on all the time..


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

re2gie01 said:


> Installed 4300k HID's. First of many mods to come!:thumbup:


Whered you pickup your kit from?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Received my aspherical blue tinted mirrors! Weather permitting they'll get installed tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.




I always wondered why many people order these mirrors. They are standard on my euro CC, but if all that is different is the shape, is it really worth it?
Or there are other differences? What do the standard mirrors look like in USA?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Put some new wheels on.. 20x9, don't mind the IG pic, don't have the original got deleted.. Still on my "winter" ride height.. Need to lower it a bit more to get it sitting just right.


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

Slapped on my Hotchkis RSB and right now I am having a VERY dedicated APR rep burn my ECU with an APR file that was made for me today. Don't know why thye didn't have one but I am glad my local APR rep is working at 8pm to get me rolling.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

njm23 said:


> Put some new wheels on.. 20x9, don't mind the IG pic, don't have the original got deleted.. Still on my "winter" ride height.. Need to lower it a bit more to get it sitting just right.


There are few aftermarket parts and accessories to my liking, but I love these wheels :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I found where they keep the CCs at the Emden plant in Germany! 

http://goo.gl/maps/1j6bQ

Also, some SUV looking models laying around there too!

Edit: Looks like those would be the Passat Alltrack and Variant (wagon) models. And the euro B6/B7.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

njm23 said:


>


Your car looks great dude!:thumbup::thumbup:
I love that color, and those wheels are perfect on your car


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sure is, Why would it be illegal? It's like saying drl are illegal? They are a way to be spotted. I drive with my lights on every time I get in the car, to be seen.


Agree, 100%


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I actually researched this quite a bit last week. From my research, it seems that the best kit for our cars (No bulb out, easy fitment of ballasts, etc) is from USP Motorsports: http://uspmotorsports.com/CC/PassatHIDConversionKitW/CAN-BUSBallasts.html


Mike, thanks, just didn't see any reference to bulb size, not sure if this kit is for a headlight or fog light conversion. Update - watched video, the kit has H7s, for headlights. I need H11s for fogs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, are people going with 35
Or 55 Watt? I recall when I bought my Hoens, I went 35


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ran my buddies stage 2 STI from a 30 roll and started inching away up top....then pulled over and switched to 100 octane file and pulled a couple cars from a 40 roll....i was happy since last time before my tune and stuff he yanked me badly like i was nothing


Ok I need a ride in that beast lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Here's an updated pic with car finally clean lol.


Looks AMAZING!! :beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Also, are people going with 35
> Or 55 Watt? I recall when I bought my Hoens, I went 35


Sorry bout that, wrong link. Fog kit with H11s: http://uspmotorsports.com/CC-CompactFogLightHIDConversionKit-H11-.html

Also, I went with hoen 55w 9006 for my Xenonmatch in my 13.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

giecsar said:


> I always wondered why many people order these mirrors. They are standard on my euro CC, but if all that is different is the shape, is it really worth it?
> Or there are other differences? What do the standard mirrors look like in USA?


Not blue and not aspherical.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> Ok I need a ride in that beast lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be more than happy to give u one at the Wednesday night meet this week :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sorry bout that, wrong link. Fog kit with H11s: http://uspmotorsports.com/CC-CompactFogLightHIDConversionKit-H11-.html
> 
> Also, I went with hoen 55w 9006 for my Xenonmatch in my 13.


Thx... Now just wondering If 55w will cause issues....heard from someone they will heat up the wires too much


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Mike, thanks, just didn't see any reference to bulb size, not sure if this kit is for a headlight or fog light conversion. Update - watched video, the kit has H7s, for headlights. I need H11s for fogs


I went with these H8 bulbs from VVME. H11 and H8 are the same thing by the way. I used them before on my B6 and decided to give them another shot on my CC. I went with 5000K for both fogs and headlights and got the slim ballasts as well. Both kits plus shipping came to less than that USP kit.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

How were they on the B6?


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

finally got my clear turn signals.... pics coming soon...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> How were they on the B6?


No issues whatsoever. So far I've had them on my CC since December without issue as well. There was long running group buy on PassatWorld. If you use the live chat feature on the website you can usually get a better price than what is listed.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow they are already crazy cheap! How long did you have them on the B6? I don't want any flickering and ESP no bulb out error. Wish I can find a 2012 running them and find out.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Wow they are already crazy cheap! How long did you have them on the B6? I don't want any flickering and ESP no bulb out error. Wish I can find a 2012 running them and find out.


I had my B6 for 4 years before I traded it in. No bulb out errors or flickering. Did the Vagcom mods so that wouldn't happen and it was good to go.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

munnarg said:


> I had my B6 for 4 years before I traded it in. No bulb out errors or flickering. Did the Vagcom mods so that wouldn't happen and it was good to go.


I may have to try a set of these for myself. Do you remember which VAGCOM mod you had to do? Was it only to suppress it for bulb out for the fogs or did it completely silence the entire car for that type of error?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Washed and took this pic


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

giecsar said:


> There are few aftermarket parts and accessories to my liking, but I love these wheels :thumbup:





RICO85 said:


> Your car looks great dude!:thumbup::thumbup:
> I love that color, and those wheels are perfect on your car


Thanks :beer: I was in a rush that day when I put them on, had to be on my way to Vermont. Gonna pull them off today and lower it a little bit more to get rid of the "gap" completely. I have 10mm spacers too, but don't think I will be needing them. 3 or 5mm would be perfect, anyone wanna trade?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I either need a driver's side side mirror or I need a set of aspherical ruined blue and hated mirrors for a good price. Let me know what is recommended and what you guys have. Dealership wants about $50 for just the drivers side replacement.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Asphericals all the way, a no brainer. Do the darker tinted ones on eBay


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> I may have to try a set of these for myself. Do you remember which VAGCOM mod you had to do? Was it only to suppress it for bulb out for the fogs or did it completely silence the entire car for that type of error?


Fogs were straight plug and play without issue. The only change I had to make was for the headlights. Can't recall the exact settings but there's a thread on here.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I either need a driver's side side mirror or I need a set of aspherical ruined blue and hated mirrors for a good price. Let me know what is recommended and what you guys have. Dealership wants about $50 for just the drivers side replacement.
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


Seller dubstopimports on eBay has both the light and dark blue. I got the darker blue after having a chat with them. So far no glare whatsoever and no blind spots.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I either need a driver's side side mirror or I need a set of aspherical ruined blue and hated mirrors for a good price. Let me know what is recommended and what you guys have. Dealership wants about $50 for just the drivers side replacement.
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


$69 shipped for the pair of blue aspherical...FAST shipping too!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...&exe=10013&ext=100025&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Thx... Now just wondering If 55w will cause issues....heard from someone they will heat up the wires too much


I have the 35w USP kit in mine. No issues. Last thing I would want to happen is the wires to get fried while I am driving at night. :facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the fogs, ordered 4500k 35w with error decoders from DDM.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the fogs, ordered 4500k 35w with error decoders from DDM.


:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Got my new plate in









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

As you know, I wrap cars for a living in South Florida, and my buddy brought in his CC last week for us to play with. Here are the results. Robotic theme printed chrome w/matte black skirts, wheels, and door handles. Enjoy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks crazy, but i like it :thumbup: man i soo want to get my interior wrapped in black cuz i hate the silver it's out of place on my car.

Out of curiosity how much would a full wrap in like metallic lime green cost, on average??


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> As you know, I wrap cars for a living in South Florida, and my buddy brought in his CC last week for us to play with. Here are the results. Robotic theme printed chrome w/matte black skirts, wheels, and door handles. Enjoy.


Looks awesome. How much would you charge to do a black vinyl for the roof? I already have the vinyl, just need the labor part :laugh::laugh: Im in south florida :thumbup:

Thanks.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

So are the fogs 55w or 35w? I have the Hoen XenonMatch 9006 (R-line uses 9006 instead of H11) fog bulbs and they say 55w on the website. I don't run them ever anyway since they make no difference since my Xenon beam pattern is so wide/bright, I can't tell any difference with the fogs on or off. I have to run around to the front and look. lol Just hope I'm not going to melt anything if I run them.

I'll probably order the Xenon fogs soon regardless. Just gotta figure out which wattage I can use.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

VW_Believer said:


>


That whole car looks great, but my favorite part is the interior wrap. Great job dude!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, my stocks are 35w, but that's a 12 lux ltd


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> As you know, I wrap cars for a living in South Florida, and my buddy brought in his CC last week for us to play with. Here are the results. Robotic theme printed chrome w/matte black skirts, wheels, and door handles. Enjoy.


No offense... but that is F-U-G-L-Y..... Appreciate you wrapping cars and all, but









The car looks completely ruined now.... I preface that with "IMO"


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> $69 shipped for the pair of blue aspherical...FAST shipping too!
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...&exe=10013&ext=100025&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


So.... these are advertised as "Anti Glare"... I hope you're not mistaking that for "anti-dazzle" because I can clearly tell from the pictures that these aren't equipped with the anti-dazzle feature.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So.... these are advertised as "Anti Glare"... I hope you're not mistaking that for "anti-dazzle" because I can clearly tell from the pictures that these aren't equipped with the anti-dazzle feature.


Im not sure if Ive ever noticed the difference with the side mirrors (dazzle vs glare). My windows are tinted @20% so Im sure that should reign in a little of the dazzle.

Honestly, Id have to see them installed and at night to see what the difference between glare and dazzle is.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Im not sure if Ive ever noticed the difference with the side mirrors (dazzle vs glare). My windows are tinted @20% so Im sure that should reign in a little of the dazzle.
> 
> Honestly, Id have to see them installed and at night to see what the difference between glare and dazzle is.


Anti-Dazzle equipped side mirrors are "auto-dimming" side mirrors. You know how if someone behind you at night has his brights on, the rearview mirror auto-dims, so you're not blinded by the a-hole?.... Side mirrors equipped with "anti-dazzle" will auto-dim as well.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Anti-Dazzle equipped side mirrors are "auto-dimming" side mirrors. You know how if someone behind you at night has his brights on, the rearview mirror auto-dims, so you're not blinded by the a-hole?.... Side mirrors equipped with "anti-dazzle" will auto-dim as well.


Thats what I figured it was but wasnt 100% sure. I think Ill personally be ok with it based on how dark my tint is. We'll see.


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> No offense... but that is F-U-G-L-Y..... Appreciate you wrapping cars and all, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense taken what-so-ever. I am just an installer, not the designer or client. I only posted this car because it was relevant to the CC crowd. I have done many other cars which I can post if there is a want lol. But, Laurence Gartel actually designed and funded this car for a modern art show and auction taking place in NY on Friday. Being shipped up there now. They plan on getting 50k at auction. For a 2009 CC with 55k miles, I would say it was a good investment considering materials were only $3000 and that car was only worth $15000.


----------



## VW_Believer (Jan 20, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> That whole car looks great, but my favorite part is the interior wrap. Great job dude!:thumbup::beer:


Thank you, I did the doors, dash, and gauges too. Wasn't easy, but turned out awesome. :beer:



vwkonig said:


> Looks awesome. How much would you charge to do a black vinyl for the roof? I already have the vinyl, just need the labor part :laugh::laugh: Im in south florida :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks.


If you drive up to Oakland Park and help me (hold it in place for a few minutes), $20 and a set of those 007 stickers :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The wrap job looks great! Don't care for the design and doubt they'll get 50k but...good job on the wrap!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Put new wheels


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally got my wheels on! 


























Still have to make a few adjustments and drop the rear a bit and maybe get a little camber going

Thoughts?

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Finally got my wheels on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Are those MB wheels.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Finally got my wheels on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!

Wheel & tire brands, specs, etc., please?

Thanks,

TM


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Set up an appt to get the CC tuned to stage 2. Now I need to purchase the intake and I should be set. May even splurge and go with a water-meth kit setup as well.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Still have to make a few adjustments and drop the rear a bit and maybe get a little camber going
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


I would definitely lower it a bit more, but that's just me :laugh:. The camber thing, don't worry about, the lower you go the mroe camber is there regardless if you want it or not. If you go low enough you will end up with -1.5 to -2 degrees anyway.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Finally got my wheels on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: me gusta! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Still have to make a few adjustments and drop the rear a bit and maybe get a little camber going
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


Looks good! MB wheels, very nice.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

They're amg replicas 19x8.5 on 225-35-19 lowered on mk5 gti coils front spun all the way down rear can drop another inch or so lol

I know I'm going to get bad feeds for the reps but they're actually really nice quality lol and they look great in person

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> They're amg replicas 19x8.5 on 225-35-19 lowered on mk5 gti coils front spun all the way down rear can drop another inch or so lol
> 
> I know I'm going to get bad feeds for the reps but they're actually really nice quality lol and they look great in person
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


I see nothing wrong with reps. The quality can be just as good at half the price. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> They're amg replicas 19x8.5 on 225-35-19 lowered on mk5 gti coils front spun all the way down rear can drop another inch or so lol
> 
> I know I'm going to get bad feeds for the reps but they're actually really nice quality lol and they look great in person
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


The front is all the way down?!?!?!?!?!?....it doesn't even look lowered


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> They're amg replicas 19x8.5 on 225-35-19 lowered on mk5 gti coils front spun all the way down rear can drop another inch or so lol
> 
> I know I'm going to get bad feeds for the reps but they're actually really nice quality lol and they look great in person
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


Woah  That is the front spun ALL the way down??! That sits really high up for being all the way down..


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

njm23 said:


> Woah  That is the front spun ALL the way down??! That sits really high up for being all the way down..


Yeah I know lol they're Raceland (red) but it's like almost 3'' lower them it was stock so I'm happy lol planning for bags soon though lol

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah I know lol they're Raceland (red) but it's like almost 3'' lower them it was stock so I'm happy lol planning for bags soon though lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


Im on racelands also and mine is at 25" FTG all around....red coils also just like you


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> They're amg replicas 19x8.5 on 225-35-19 lowered on mk5 gti coils front spun all the way down rear can drop another inch or so lol
> 
> I know I'm going to get bad feeds for the reps but they're actually really nice quality lol and they look great in person
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2



Very nice reps!
Just need center caps.

Which tire brand & model?
I like the tread pattern with not too much stretch.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

njm23 said:


> Woah  That is the front spun ALL the way down??! That sits really high up for being all the way down..


If I had to guess, the struts arent all the way seated...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> They're amg replicas 19x8.5 on 225-35-19 lowered on mk5 gti coils front spun all the way down rear can drop another inch or so lol
> 
> I know I'm going to get bad feeds for the reps but they're actually really nice quality lol and they look great in person
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


You definitely need to lower down the front some more to balance it out. Also, I don't see anything wrong in buying reps. Hell, if it's your DD and you curb it, al least you can easily replace it or get it fixed w/o breaking the bank again. Let's face it, wheels are expensive. Personally, I would love to run the bbs rs-r, but at $650 a piece, no thanks. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> If I had to guess, the struts arent all the way seated...


That would be a good possibility :thumbup:. AZ is on those coils as well and he's pretty low. Have the folks that installed it for you check it again. That's very odd.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

van33 said:


> That would be a good possibility :thumbup:. AZ is on those coils as well and he's pretty low. Have the folks that installed it for you check it again. That's very odd.


Hmm yeah I'll check it out, any idea on how I could do it at home?

Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Hmm yeah I'll check it out, any idea on how I could do it at home?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


Take the wheel off and look to see if the strut is all the way down. There is a lip on the strut that will keep it from falling all the way through. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Hmm yeah I'll check it out, any idea on how I could do it at home?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R820 using Tapatalk 2


Scroll to the bottom of this page, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5888468-H-amp-R-sport-springs./page2 and you'll see a picture of what you should be looking for. You'll also see Dan's (snobrdrdan) reply on how the strut should sit on the base. I took that pic while the wheels are off but if you can jack up the car, maybe you could take a peak w/o taking the wheels off.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Thats what I figured it was but wasnt 100% sure. I think Ill personally be ok with it based on how dark my tint is. We'll see.


You'll be fine, trust me.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> You'll be fine, trust me.


Well I was rather disappointed. The install only took 3 minutes. Not enough tinker time. The mirrors are great btw. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my new europlate in from Germanplates.com. Ordered Sunday, came in from Germany today, Wednesday. 

Just test fitted it on the front for the hell of it and put my normal plate back up. (Stupid NJ front plate law)

It's a reference from the movie D'Jango:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

finally euro package is in IL.. Cant wait to get home and open it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> finally euro package is in IL.. Cant wait to get home and open it!


Grat man! what's inside of it?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ Probably Lights!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Did everyone and their grandma in customs sign off and stamp that box?


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Did everyone and their grandma in customs sign off and stamp that box?


Sure looks like it lol. :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> finally euro package is in IL.. Cant wait to get home and open it!


Whats in the box!?!? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Ordered a set of ST Coilovers, ready to get a little low in my life. Just a little though.

Also waiting impatiently for the mailman to bring my full interior LED set and license plate lights from deautokey!


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

VW_Believer said:


> As you know, I wrap cars for a living in South Florida, and my buddy brought in his CC last week for us to play with. Here are the results. Robotic theme printed chrome w/matte black skirts, wheels, and door handles. Enjoy.


 You do great work:beer::beer: but im not really digging the design even tho I cant really talk I have a rusted hood lol

just PM'd you with an idea I had.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

So, I found a good spot for my Euro plate, that is subtle, secure and won't attract attention.

Our cars have a PERFECT spot on the rear parcel shelf IF you order your plate with the OEM style holder/frame. Theres an indentation between the shelf and the rear seat lip/headrest that holds the plate perfectly snug and flush. I think this may only apply to the 2013/5 seat models, but the plate does barely make contact with the two outer headrests, so maybe it will work on 09-12.

Pics:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Whats in the box!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


It's that set of... well I promised the man I won't spill the beans :laugh:
Can't wait to see how they look installed on a car, there seems to be no picture of 'em installed on the good ol' Internet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I shld be home friday... So as soon as i open the box i post a picture... Mabe 


I thnk its going to be a revolution in CC world lmao


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

If not xenon fogs, my guess is xenon backup lamps? :laugh:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I shld be home friday... So as soon as i open the box i post a picture... Mabe
> 
> 
> I thnk its going to be a revolution in CC world lmao


When do you plan on doing the actual installation?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

It wouldn't be these would it?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

No


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well it's obviously xenon something based on the markings on the box...details maing!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Up to stero1d to disclose


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hit 35K yesterday








So today I got an oil change, had the tires rotated, and gave her a quick wash


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I know what is in that box  but I will stay quiet until he posts pictures. 
Did you get Chrome or Black?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Signed the papers for it. I just picked up a new CW aka Candy White CC Sport w/ LEDS

I :heart: it...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> I think I know what is in that box  but I will stay quiet until he posts pictures.
> Did you get Chrome or Black?


Same as Peter ))) I was told Blacks are still in developement


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> It wouldn't be these would it?


Thats disgusting, bro!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DO you guys really want me to disclose before I get home(Friday) and open the box?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> DO you guys really want me to disclose before I get home(Friday) and open the box?


Yes yes!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Creeping....










P.S. I knw Lip needs be fixed....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Longest trip on this car.
Great Falls, VA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great shots! Love that color

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Same as Peter ))) I was told Blacks are still in developement


Oh.. I can't wait til you guys install it.  
We should have a meet sometimes~ I live close to peter.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Same as Peter ))) I was told Blacks are still in developement


Shhhh I'm getting mine tomorrow


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Im waiting for the black option


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> Im waiting for the black option


I was debating between black or chrome, the black ones are too dark they would lool nice with chrome rings...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Creeping....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down one of the best pics vortex has ever seen!! IMO. It's just stunning serge!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

IL crew + KOWCC are informed very well


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> IL crew + KOWCC are informed very well


nice


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Installed MOST of my deautokey.com interior LED light set. I say most because I didn't get to the puddle lights. One broken mirror glass is enough to shut a guy down. Otherwise the kit installed really well, including LED license plate housings. I'll post some pictures up shortly.

Didn't know I wanted blind spot mirrors but apparently I did! ECS Tuning has taken a lot of my money today. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Oh.. I can't wait til you guys install it.
> We should have a meet sometimes~ I live close to peter.


we will, soon bro!!

when r u getting wheels?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hands down one of the best pics vortex has ever seen!! IMO. It's just stunning serge!


u make me blush...:laugh: no really.... thanks, brotha:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not so sure about aspherical mirrors...anybody care to chime in about advantages and disadvantages? I've heard guys say it takes a long time to get used to them. Not sure if that's accurate or not.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> we will, soon bro!!
> 
> when r u getting wheels?


I have to wait until May.... that is when they restock the wheels I wanted... So I just ordered front lip yesterday... so for now.. I just gotta enjoy front lip with new engine until May or June..


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Installed MOST of my deautokey.com interior LED light set. I say most because I didn't get to the puddle lights. One broken mirror glass is enough to shut a guy down. Otherwise the kit installed really well, including LED license plate housings. I'll post some pictures up shortly.
> 
> Didn't know I wanted blind spot mirrors but apparently I did! ECS Tuning has taken a lot of my money today. :laugh:


How do puddle leds look like? I have deAutokey interior kit as well but i when i ordered puddle leds werent avaialble.
Is LED flat? How many led's per bulb? Picture would be best 

Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> I have to wait until May.... that is when they restock the wheels I wanted... So I just ordered front lip yesterday... so for now.. I just gotta enjoy front lip with new engine until May or June..


:thumbup: sounds great...

i thnk you wanted VMRs but check these out
http://avantgardewheels.com/m310.php

I heard Avantgrade are much better than VMRs..


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> :thumbup: sounds great...
> 
> i thnk you wanted VMRs but check these out
> http://avantgardewheels.com/m310.php
> ...


Ya. V710 in gunmetal. 
I was gonna order vb3 in gunmetal.. but didn't...
I have heard Avantgrade. I was thinking about m510 but.. I decided to wait for v710 since it's direct replacement of oem wheels.

Which wheel did you order mind if I asking? or is this suprise too?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Ya. V710 in gunmetal.
> I was gonna order vb3 in gunmetal.. but didn't...
> I have heard Avantgrade. I was thinking about m510 but.. I decided to wait for v710 since it's direct replacement of oem wheels.
> 
> Which wheel did you order mind if I asking? or is this suprise too?


by direct replacement you mean ET? 
cz 5x112 you can find easily

I'm gonna confess: Stance 6ix Concave in Slate Gray Machine Finish.....


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> by direct replacement you mean ET?
> cz 5x112 you can find easily
> 
> I'm gonna confess: Stance 6ix Concave in Slate Gray Machine Finish.....


like offset, CB, and I can still use stock bolts. 

Nice Found! you got them in 19? or 20?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> like offset, CB, and I can still use stock bolts.
> 
> Nice Found! you got them in 19? or 20?


19s bro..... did you see em on white BMW? look great.... Its been a week since I ordered, still no updates on tracking info


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 19s bro..... did you see em on white BMW? look great.... Its been a week since I ordered, still no updates on tracking info


Ya. They look clean... Those gonna look great on your car. Can't wait to see all of those new stuffs in person.  

Whhhat? did you call them and see if they shipped it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Ya. They look clean... Those gonna look great on your car. Can't wait to see all of those new stuffs in person.
> 
> Whhhat? did you call them and see if they shipped it?


thanks bro... cant wait as well 

I work with 3rd party firm, n they cnt get info from Stance for some reason... dont know..i give till friday and cancel if smth!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Cc is going in for the downpipe today. Got too lazy and didn't want to do it myself. Well that's if my girl wants to drive me down there.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

is this what all the secrecy is going on???:sly:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Cc is going in for the downpipe today. Got too lazy and didn't want to do it myself. Well that's if my girl wants to drive me down there.


What downpipe you using?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R-line said:


> is this what all the secrecy is going on???:sly:


 Finally! Busted! U got some ugly shot thou 
















Hope in the box they are the same as on pictures


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> What downpipe you using?


Ebay one that was vbanded looks very very good, weld look awesome. Fitment looks to be perfect. We shall see today.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ebay one that was vbanded looks very very good, weld look awesome. Fitment looks to be perfect. We shall see today.


Interested in hearing it. Stop by and let me give it a listen. 

I bought a CC yesterday btw


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Interested in hearing it. Stop by and let me give it a listen.
> 
> I bought a CC yesterday btw


Where are you from?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Interested in hearing it. Stop by and let me give it a listen.
> 
> I bought a CC yesterday btw


Its funny I have a 2010 GTI as well.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Interested in hearing it. Stop by and let me give it a listen.
> 
> I bought a CC yesterday btw


If youre local maybe you can go with me to get it installed then you can hear it for yourself. What do you think. Ill inbox you my phone number


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Finally! Busted! U got some ugly shot thou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are gonna look sick! Link to the product? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Those are gonna look sick! Link to the product?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


should  Kitt tuning website.. but i heard they been out of stock for a while


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

had a shop install springs, now I have to take them out and install coilovers tomorow night before i leave for chicago


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> should  Kitt tuning website.. but i heard they been out of stock for a while


I saw those pop up on German eBay about 2 months ago. Looks interesting, curious to see how they look installed with those lights on.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> should  Kitt tuning website.. but i heard they been out of stock for a while


There is no way Im buying these for a while.. Got lots to do to my car still...4 parts in my sig are *actually* installed!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

njm23 said:


> I saw those pop up on German eBay about 2 months ago. Looks interesting, curious to see how they look installed with those lights on.


cant wait to see myself.. glad its just h7 bulb housing n no amber at all


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Received this today!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> Received this today!


Congrats, sir


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Post pictures right away so we could see how it looks...


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

peterek said:


> Received this today!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Can you post a link of the ones in black?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Brodieman90 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Can you post a link of the ones in black?


here you go...

https://www.dectane.de/product_info...Scheinwerfer-VW&products_id=89276&language=en


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> here you go...
> 
> https://www.dectane.de/product_info...Scheinwerfer-VW&products_id=89276&language=en


When I asked abt black ones they said they were still in developement...


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> When I asked abt black ones they said they were still in developement...


then we need to tell them, to make it black/chrome, black with chrome rings around the lenses


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> then we need to tell them, to make it black/chrome, black with chrome rings around the lenses


agree 
Like this ?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

peterek said:


> Received this today!


Those are sweet. Can u post the link to those please sir. Thx.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

peterek said:


> Received this today!


Oh I want that! Is this a simple plug and play? I looked at the description of the item and looks like it comes with the motor but I can't tell if the bulbs are included? Please please post install pics.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

praneetloke said:


> Oh I want that! Is this a simple plug and play? I looked at the description of the item and looks like it comes with the motor but I can't tell if the bulbs are included? Please please post install pics.


I agree. Cannot wait to see these installed and the process to get them working. :thumbup::thumbup:

The race is on to see who gets them installed first. :beer::beer::beer: Stero1d or Peterek


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> I agree. Cannot wait to see these installed and the process to get them working. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The race is on to see who gets them installed first. :beer::beer::beer: Stero1d or Peterek


lolz, we are doing a group install


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Oh I want that! Is this a simple plug and play? I looked at the description of the item and looks like it comes with the motor but I can't tell if the bulbs are included? Please please post install pics.


yeah its H7 Halogen housing replacements  99% they are directplug and play!


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

peterek said:


> Received this today!










please tell me where I can find these!!!! I was JUST about to get my headlights retrofitted for projectors and LEDs. i'd like to save the trouble if i could....


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

peterek said:


> Received this today!


Nice!  when you gonna install it?? I wanna go see that in person. :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Took it's first body shot...ic:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it me, or does the housing look like it can easily be removed via the clips in the pictures? That would make it easy to paint it black and leave the chrome ring around the light...?

Just a thought!


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see these actually on the car and lit up......


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Is it me, or does the housing look like it can easily be removed via the clips in the pictures? That would make it easy to paint it black and leave the chrome ring around the light...?
> 
> Just a thought!


That would be pretty lousy build quality if that were the case since they should be sealed watertight.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hopefully this weekend


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> yeah its H7 Halogen housing replacements  99% they are directplug and play!


Ok. After the install could you please do a small write up of the things you needed (including the bulbs) and any little quirks you came across during the install? In other words, a DIY..


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Washed and decided to try using a clay bar on her today. Wasn't as hard to do as I thought it would be. Put a coat of zymol wax on afterwards. Put in the LED tuns and Reverse lights and added the stainless glove box latch and black carbon fiber trunk emblem/latch insert. Adding mods little by little. Next up LED tails ,brake and euro turns. Thinking of plastidipping the front chrome and just leaving the emblem, Next big mod lowered on coilovers and 19's when these tires are worn out


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Put these in my trunk:


ST Coilovers #90614 by flipflop097, on Flickr


ST Coilovers #90614 Unboxed by flipflop097, on Flickr


ST Coilovers Close Up by flipflop097, on Flickr

Stage 2 install kit from ECS is on it's way.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Super easy!!! And I didn't need vagcom...very strange.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

After a few weeks of waiting it finally got here 2010 R-line )








And the first mod before 24hrs of owning it... Resonator delete  sounds really good 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Super easy!!! And I didn't need vagcom...very strange.


what was super easy?????


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Adding the rear fog exciter wire


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

@lex20th said:


> After a few weeks of waiting it finally got here 2010 R-line )
> And the first mod before 24hrs of owning it... Resonator delete  sounds really good
> 
> 
> ...


If you are cutting out the middle, that is the muffler. According to VW the resonator is in the back of the car and the muffler in the center.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> After a few weeks of waiting it finally got here 2010 R-line )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up for video w/ sound:wave:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

peterek said:


> Received this today!


Lights look saweet!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

The lights look awesome and are hopefully plug and play....if so i have a feeling every pre 2013 cc is gonna have them lol (except for the ones that already got factory Xeons)


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> The lights look awesome and are hopefully plug and play....if so i have a feeling every pre 2013 cc is gonna have them lol (except for the ones that already got factory Xeons)


Haha yeah.. I already know what I am getting after getting some fresh brake pads!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

R-line said:


> what was super easy?????


 On








Off


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*My First MOD!!!!*


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

coachpalmer said:


>



That looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> The lights look awesome and are hopefully plug and play....if so i have a feeling every pre 2013 cc is gonna have them lol (except for the ones that already got factory Xeons)


Thanks for all comments on headlights but who is going to help me install them?? Any volunteers ?

Im little bit scared about removing front bumper  

And there is no diy on how to seap headlights


So the sooner i get help installing this then sooner you all get pics of them installed on nice black 09 CC


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> Thanks for all comments on headlights but who is going to help me install them?? Any volunteers ?
> 
> Im little bit scared about removing front bumper
> 
> ...


That would be pretty awesome! A DIY would be pretty nice as well!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

peterek said:


> Thanks for all comments on headlights but who is going to help me install them?? Any volunteers ?
> 
> Im little bit scared about removing front bumper
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5960701-2009-CC-Lux-Retrofit-Projector-Headlights-DIY!!!

I separated them, but those may be able to just come off by being baked........ Maybe?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> The lights look awesome and are hopefully plug and play....if so i have a feeling every pre 2013 cc is gonna have them lol (except for the ones that already got factory Xeons)


Thats what i said when saw em!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's IF they're plug n play though....if u have to cut in and splice wires and such i think it'll be a big turn off for lots, including myself

But hurry up and install and let us know how they are, especially the beam pattern....ive seen many aftermarket Xeons that don't project very well, hopefully these do :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That's IF they're plug n play though....if u have to cut in and splice wires and such i think it'll be a big turn off for lots, including myself
> 
> But hurry up and install and let us know how they are, especially the beam pattern....ive seen many aftermarket Xeons that don't project very well, hopefully these do :beer:


as far as seller said they are PLUG and PLAY n no additional wiring needed.... I thnk LED is replacing that Amber lighting that we get in our US spec headlights in the corners


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's awesome man....u guys need to hurry up and install these already!!! :beer:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

njm23 said:


> If you are cutting out the middle, that is the muffler. According to VW the resonator is in the back of the car and the muffler in the center.


In that case I got rid of the resonator... Sounds good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Up for video w/ sound:wave:


I'll upload a couple soon... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> I'll upload a couple soon...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sk8too said:


> On
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I see a green VW in the garage....older Jetta?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Do I see a green VW in the garage....older Jetta?


GOOD EYE! Thats my toy, it has a vento front end now. I've owned the car for 14 years and VR swapped it about 2 years ago.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> No bro. Just one... Xenon white but its the bluest bulb i got for some reason!


Can you remember where you got the trunk LED from?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*35 % tint *


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That's awesome man....u guys need to hurry up and install these already!!! :beer:


I dnt feel comfy removing bumper n stuff w out knowing what to do.. Waiting for buddy to help out w that.... We will see


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> Can you remember where you got the trunk LED from?


Ebay, man! 41mm festoon! It does NOT have to be canbus bulb, so get the cheapest w the biggest leds and # of leds


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I would go with the deAutokey festoon bulb. Mine has 8 LEDs, fits great, and gives off a nice clean white light with no blue spotting. I had one from superbrightleds.com that was '41mm', required bending of the prongs, not nearly as bright/white with a decent amount of blue spotting.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I would go with the deAutokey festoon bulb. Mine has 8 LEDs, fits great, and gives off a nice clean white light with no blue spotting. I had one from superbrightleds.com that was '41mm', required bending of the prongs, not nearly as bright/white with a decent amount of blue spotting.


How much does it cost?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

39mm is what u want in the trunk....


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> How much does it cost?


I don't see the trunk bulb listed on their site by itself. I bought the entire interior kit for $55, just went up to $60 and they're also sold out. (There's also a $3 off coupon on the FB page) 

They've gotten very popular and for good reason.

http://www.deautokey.com/product/9p...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc

You could shoot them a PM on here or email them and ask, the trunk bulb itself probably only runs like $8-10 judging by the other festoon bulbs they have on the site. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> 39mm is what u want in the trunk....


I guess I mixed up the size lol

Thanks, AZ, i see u got my back


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

60 bux is too much thou.. U can find all that on ebay... Just saying... 
From what i have seen only brightleds bulbs are different n you cnt get those on ebay..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ebay, man! 41mm festoon! It does NOT have to be canbus bulb, so get the cheapest w the biggest leds and # of leds


Agreed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I guess I mixed up the size lol
> 
> Thanks, AZ, i see u got my back


No prob :thumbup:



Stero1D said:


> 60 bux is too much thou.. U can find all that on ebay... Just saying...
> From what i have seen only brightleds bulbs are different n you cnt get those on ebay..


I agree....i pieced mine all from ebay for half that price....i got interior, puddle, trunk, license & reverse lights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed


AZ claiming 39....


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> 60 bux is too much thou.. U can find all that on ebay... Just saying...
> From what i have seen only brightleds bulbs are different n you cnt get those on ebay..


I had issues with the superbrightleds bulbs. My car would not relock from the keyfob if more than 10ft away from the car after unlocking, if you left a dome light turned on and locked the car, it should go off, but instead the light would flicker/strobe all night. I swapped the two front domes out and problem solved.

Also, our cars send 14v+ voltage spikes to the front dome lights on occasion, sometimes when activating the electronic parking brake, which will cause the front domes to pop if they are not capable of handling the surge. Most LED bulbs are very sensitive to voltage spikes and will pop like fuses.

I spent about $60 of the full set from superbrightleds and had tons of issues. I ended up giving away my remaining bulbs to a friend with an old Ford that wasn't finicky with bulbs like our cars are. I know plenty of people have had good luck with ebay/chinese bulbs, but I didn't want to take any more chances. And it was the same price for an entire interior that I knew was error free and high quality.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> No prob :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree....i pieced mine all from ebay for half that price....i got interior, puddle, trunk, license & reverse lights


Not worth feeding them  unless you are a n00b and scared to ask questions!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Not worth feeding them  unless you are a n00b and scared to ask questions!



Yup totally agree


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

At the dealership waiting to find out what this noise is. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3BRLw11IdY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like your CC's stomach is gurgling and needs to be fed! Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

Got the trim piece on the right side of the gear shift replaced. Dealer said my vin shows that it should have the rear sun shade, so my new trim piece has the button for it but I don't have one 

How many of you are getting charged the $50 deductible on warranty work? My dealer mentions it every time I go in, but I have yet to be charged


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, it sounds haunted

Please let us know what's going on when you find out.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BS on the deductible. That's crazy. I've had warranty work done several times at 3 diff VW dealers, never heard of that.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

If you bought it CPO and it's under that 2yr/24k bumper to bumper then there is a $50 deductible.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, yes, that part is correct!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sounds like your CC's stomach is gurgling and needs to be fed! Hopefully it's nothing serious.


Yeah it sounds like it's begging for something lol. 



KOWCC said:


> Wow, it sounds haunted
> 
> Please let us know what's going on when you find out.


Yup I'm still waiting so we'll see what's up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Imnotacop said:


> Got the trim piece on the right side of the gear shift replaced. Dealer said my vin shows that it should have the rear sun shade, so my new trim piece has the button for it but I don't have one
> 
> How many of you are getting charged the $50 deductible on warranty work? My dealer mentions it every time I go in, but I have yet to be charged


You have a 2012 which means that you still have full warranty... why would they charge you a deductible? I'm still on full warranty as well but have purchased a 6 year extended warranty and with that, I have a deductible of $100, if and only if I don't take it to them and have it worked on elsewhere. That's the only clause I know of for when the deductible would kick in.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Final verdict seems to be the ac compressor. It will be replaced under warranty so that's that. No time to sit around and wait today. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Final verdict seems to be the ac compressor. It will be replaced under warranty so that's that. No time to sit around and wait today.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


AC Compressor broke down already? Wow...that's a bit too early, IMO.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

First oil change


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> You have a 2012 which means that you still have full warranty... why would they charge you a deductible? I'm still on full warranty as well but have purchased a 6 year extended warranty and with that, I have a deductible of $100, if and only if I don't take it to them and have it worked on elsewhere. That's the only clause I know of for when the deductible would kick in.


I bought it CPO, and 2yr/24k warranty kicks in in about 500 miles. Didn't think they should charge me while its under 36k.

It's got high miles, but I pretty much stole it price wise


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Finally installed the Center Caps.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

van33 said:


> AC Compressor broke down already? Wow...that's a bit too early, IMO.


It's a 2009 so I don't know how "early" that is lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> It's a 2009 so I don't know how "early" that is lol.


Its very young


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally wheels are on the way 

Tires chosen and rsvp-ed and install day is set!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I SHO'd it a few things









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Got my fenders rolled :thumbup: Confusing angle, but no more lip. Fender liner still rubbing, gotta do something about that ha.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

New lic. frame. LoL.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought an Injen intake. Now just waiting to get my DP installed and get my tune done.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Unitronic Stage 1+


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Plastidip experiment. I think I like it.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

At first I was going to comment that it's too cold for flip flops, then I saw your FL plate. Jealous.

Also, I've been thinking of plastidipping the vertical slats on the top and bottom grills on my R-Line. Would definitely clean up the front a bit.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> At first I was going to comment that it's too cold for flip flops, then I saw your FL plate. Jealous.
> 
> Also, I've been thinking of plastidipping the vertical slats on the top and bottom grills on my R-Line. Would definitely clean up the front a bit.


Actually they've been in the 40's lately for some odd reason. Still flip flops are a year round fixture in Florida. Btw nice looking paver driveway too


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> Plastidip experiment. I think I like it.


Also like !


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Finally wheels are on the way
> 
> Tires chosen and rsvp-ed and install day is set!!!


from Whittier, CA eh? hmm..interesting.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> from Whittier, CA eh? hmm..interesting.


ordered from b2autodeigns


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

waltern said:


> Plastidip experiment. I think I like it.


 Did you remove the rear latch or mask it off ?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cleaned my filter in the apr carbonio, damn that is a pain in the ass, especially when it's 85 outside


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Cleaned my filter in the apr carbonio, damn that is a pain in the ass, especially when it's 85 outside


I did mine last week also....it wasn't too bad, just alot of stuff to unscrew


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Painted the bottom lip with black Plasti-Dip...


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

I Just tried Plasiidip today, be patient though. I tried two small light coats, letting it dry 15-20 between. Then 3 heavier coats with longer drying time between. wait for a while to reinstall the chrome front piece, if not you will get finger prints ( i wore medical gloves,and still got some light smudges). All in all not bad for a first attempt i think  I definitely need the clear euroturns now.
before








After


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Painted the bottom lip with black Plasti-Dip...


Looks great!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Painted the bottom lip with black Plasti-Dip...


Nice, not wasting any time modding i see....i was the same....i had my wheels and taillights painted black less than a week after getting mine


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Broke out summer wheels...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

CCUlater said:


> Did you remove the rear latch or mask it off ?


I masked around the trunk, sprayed it then exacto-knifed the glossy part out of the vw blank space.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

After 4 months i finaly finished my badgeless grill










Galaxy Note 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> After 4 months i finaly finished my badgeless grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good, just weird to see it badgeless cuz its never been done....but it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow that looks good!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

55 degrees & a car wash


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Broke out summer wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love it!


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

My wheels got delivered!! Got them put on this afternoon.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Got the car on Wednesday, already took of resonator, ordered coilovers, and LED's... gonna paint calipers, and plasti dip the front tomorrow... )


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally nice day in Michigan !!








These two lovely ladies were kind enough to let me park next to them 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


 thank you sir


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> thank you sir


What spoiler its on the rear toma? Link?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> What spoiler its on the rear toma? Link?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 got it on ebay thespoilerstore.com is the name of the seller $100 painted


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Absolutely love it!


thanks bro


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Went to the NY Auto Show to check out the new GTI MK7. Walked around the VW booth and thought...

"I don't remember parking my car here!" :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Hopefully this weekend


Well, it's the weekend!!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added a piece of chrome. I think it adds a nice touch to the front.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks great. Looks stock to the untrained eye :thumbup:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

ciki said:


> After 4 months i finaly finished my badgeless grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks f****** great!


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

make me one of those badgeless grills bro, that looks sick!!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Used Wheel Guard to seal my Sags! Still amazed at the quality of these OEM wheels. They look as good as the day I got em (2-17-11).










Video


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice kegarator!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Nice kegarator!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Thanks!
Beer + OCD = spiffy clean CC


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

What's on tap? New Castle?

Oh, the wheels look great too 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Put on my summer wheels 










Will add 12,5 mm spacer up front. The extended bolts that I had available were to short.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> What's on tap? New Castle?
> 
> Oh, the wheels look great too
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Two fairly local brews:
1. Hardywood Single - Belgian Abbey-style Blonde Ale 6.2%
2. Devils Backbone Vienna Lager - medium body and malty flavor 4.9%

The beer in the pic is the Vienna Lager.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Someone tell me what is "wheel sealing" please


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Someone tell me what is "wheel sealing" please


Its basically waxing your wheels. Some manufacturers sell stuff that is supposedly formulated specifically for wheels. If your wheels are painted and you want to keep them looking good, you need to take care of the paint. Just like you do the car finish.

Sealer Link


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm going to join the the CC owner club soon. Hopefully i will acquire my 2010 CC next week. I've set on a 2.0 TDI DSG 140 Hp. Where i live(Bulgaria) the petrol is very expensive and the diesel is the better option. 

Can someone post a link from where can i buy the central console buttons for adaptive suspention, tire reset and the rear electric curtain


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Its basically waxing your wheels. Some manufacturers sell stuff that is supposedly formulated specifically for wheels. If your wheels are painted and you want to keep them looking good, you need to take care of the paint. Just like you do the car finish.
> 
> Sealer Link


I have over a dozen wax/polish brands in my garage, any reason why i
Can't use those? I also have sags


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I have over a dozen wax/polish brands in my garage, any reason why i
> Can't use those? I also have sags



Any wax suitable for your paint will work on the Sags. Paint Sealant is supposed to be a little more durable than wax. It usually takes a little longer to set up also. I like Griotts Paint Sealer and the Chem Guys Wheel Guard on the Sags. They seem to work about the same.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Gave it a quick clean and went to a local VW meeting.









Also carbon wrapped my door trims.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Any wax suitable for your paint will work on the Sags. Paint Sealant is supposed to be a little more durable than wax. It usually takes a little longer to set up also. I like Griotts Paint Sealer and the Chem Guys Wheel Guard on the Sags. They seem to work about the same.


Thx bro


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Polish and some pics


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man there's a lot of good looking cars on this page :thumbup::heart:

Kow urs looks especially low for springs only....what's your FTG?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Does seem low, may 1,000 pounds of sandbags in it. KOW, can you show me what you mean by 2nd bag hook?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

It's because he's on an incline. I get the same look on my rear right wheel when parked on my sloped driveway. If you look at his rear left wheel, you can see that it has the normal two finger gap.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike is correct, it's the incline....lol was waiting for someone to comment on it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> Does seem low, may 1,000 pounds of sandbags in it. KOW, can you show me what you mean by 2nd bag hook?


Added a second bag hook in the trunk, now I have two.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> It's because he's on an incline. I get the same look on my rear right wheel when parked on my sloped driveway. If you look at his rear left wheel, you can see that it has the normal two finger gap.


My eibachs do sit lower than any other cc I've seen on eibachs....here it is on a flat surface.....everyone at the meet thought I was running coils....1 finger in the back only


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FTG Is 25 and 3/4 all around....and this is with 19s....not too bad for springs!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Wheels are up for sale...now I have to play the waiting game.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> FTG Is 25 and 3/4 all around....and this is with 19s....not too bad for springs!


I'm looking to do the same spacer set up as you. You went 5mm in back and 12mm up front? Also, where did you order from?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Who needs wheel wax when you got Sonax 
















It's like magic


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My eibachs do sit lower than any other cc I've seen on eibachs....here it is on a flat surface.....everyone at the meet thought I was running coils....1 finger in the back only


Lower cz u got Lux version.. all those extras you paid for add up to 1000lbs more, n they make car sit lower 

p.s. Love you after Wax Picts man!!! Sexy Kareem in Sexy CC in Sexy Michicagn


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm looking to do the same spacer set up as you. You went 5mm in back and 12mm up front? Also, where did you order from?


Yes, and ECS


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Who needs wheel wax when you got Sonax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Is that stuff safe on all finishes??


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, and ECS


Thanks! And no need for longer bolts?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I couldnt wait, so tried to swap the lights myself, wasnt that bad, didnt even have to remove the bumper and took about 1,5 hr with breaks to find tools in garage

But run into problems with LEDs they show as bulb out and car disables them..... I dont think that they are canbus compatible !!!

Or maybe because one led is out in the left headlight....


Will try to find with vagcom if i can disable light check

More info and pics to come..


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wow!!! Is that stuff safe on all finishes??


Yes it is! I have been using Sonax for a couple years now, and on several different wheel finishes with no problems. I love it because it make cleaning my wheels very easy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks! And no need for longer bolts?


Definitely need longer bolts. Plus need an extra plastic bolt cap for each wheel, cause u can no longer use wheel locks.

Here are the details


12mm Spacers (front)

Bolts for the front (using 12mm) These bolts are 40mm long and they are Ball Seat, need 5




5mm Spacers (rear)

Bolts for the rear (using 5mm) These bolts are 35mm long and they are also Ball Seat, need 5


You need 10 of each size bolt. I personally ordered an extra bolt for each size, cause you never know. Also if you currently have wheel locks you will no longer be able to use those since you are using new bolts now. Heres the thing.....the black bolt cap that covers the bolt is differently shaped for the LOCKING bolt than the other bolts. So you will need to buy four of the regular fitment bolt covers, get four of these (i also ordered like 4 extra just in case):


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yes it is! I have been using Sonax for a couple years now, and on several different wheel finishes with no problems. I love it because it make cleaning my wheels very easy


Thx


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> I couldnt wait, so tried to swap the lights myself, wasnt that bad, didnt even have to remove the bumper and took about 1,5 hr with breaks to find tools in garage
> 
> But run into problems with LEDs they show as bulb out and car disables them..... I dont think that they are canbus compatible !!!
> 
> ...


Fitment looks perfect, can u post a profile pic. Want to see the "no amber"


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Definitely need longer bolts. Plus need an extra plastic bolt cap for each wheel, cause u can no longer use wheel locks.
> 
> Here are the details
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do remember seeing the hex cutout is different for the cover that goes over the wheel lock. Thanks for the information!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I do remember seeing the hex cutout is different for the cover that goes over the wheel lock. Thanks for the information!


Anytime!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yes it is! I have been using Sonax for a couple years now, and on several different wheel finishes with no problems. I love it because it make cleaning my wheels very easy


About $20 a bottle for this stuff?? Is that a good deal? Ebay


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

No amber


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Added a second bag hook in the trunk, now I have two.


Thanks. Mine has little hooks that are not retractable, but I am glad to have them. That looks really practical.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> No amber


sick!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> Thanks. Mine has little hooks that are not retractable, but I am glad to have them. That looks really practical.


I use them every time I shop!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Washed wheels with Meguiers spray...not as good as sonax (just ordered some of that). Polished exhaust tips...and took another pic. This is one of the sexiest angles IMO. I call it the "Toma" angle. He is infamous for taking shots like that....now tell me those don't look like coilovers...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

peterek said:


> No amber


Lights look great! hope my info helped you
As far as canbus, you can always hard wire the canbus??


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Write up for the light install? How's the fitment? Any big issues? What was up with the canbus for the led's? Inquiring minds want the full Monte

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Lights look great! hope my info helped you
> As far as canbus, you can always hard wire the canbus??


Your info was big help in giving me courage to do it myself. It wasnt that hard that i thought it will be

I can wire leds to my drls that i have in my turn signals but i will still have bulb out light on my dash, maybe vag com can disable it - will play around.



More pics and full write up will be later tonite when im on my pc instead ipad

But lights look really nice even turned off comparing to ugly cheap looking stock halogens


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Fitment is perfect there are 3 bolts that you use to adjust fitment - loose the, up move the headlight the way you like and tighten the bolts up


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

well I have mine wired up to the amber lights "city lights". I believe the wire is like purple and white or maybe purple and red? I can't remember lol. but I don't have an error indicator with that hookup either. Maybe that way would work? that is if you're vagcom doesn't work.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> About $20 a bottle for this stuff?? Is that a good deal? Ebay


Sorry for the late response, but you can get it for about $16 at detailers domain. And if you use "VW" as the promo code I believe you get 10-20% off. Can't remember off the top of my head what the discount was with the promo code.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Sorry for the late response, but you can get it for about $16 at detailers domain. And if you use "VW" as the promo code I believe you get 10-20% off. Can't remember off the top of my head what the discount was with the promo code.


Thanks Rico, saved me like $5-$7


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks Rico, saved me like $5-$7


Anytime dude!:beer:

More money to feed your LED addiction:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually $9 for shipping at detailers Domain! 

eBay was cheapest!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Actually $9 for shipping at detailers Domain!
> 
> eBay was cheapest!


:facepalm: I retract my last statement :laugh:
I always order that stuff by the case,:screwy: but looks like I'm going to have to do some shopping around next time I'm running low:thumbup:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Easter work day... I haven't had the car for a week yet lol










Also plasti dipped the front grill ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Always buy sonax by the case. Plus when you buy two you get a better discount. Detailers domain or autokeek.net both are great :thumbup:


----------



## dump3dnstr3ch3ed (Mar 6, 2009)

DSC_0653 by pmcurley23, on Flickr:beer:


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

dump3dnstr3ch3ed said:


> DSC_0653 by pmcurley23, on Flickr:beer:


Looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Always buy sonax by the case. Plus when you buy two you get a better discount. Detailers domain or autokeek.net both are great :thumbup:


Ordered from domain. 35.57 shipped for a three-pack of 500ml bottles 
Wheels are scheduled to arrive on Thursday.. Getting ready


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> well I have mine wired up to the amber lights "city lights". I believe the wire is like purple and white or maybe purple and red? I can't remember lol. but I don't have an error indicator with that hookup either. Maybe that way would work? that is if you're vagcom doesn't work.


The led strip act as a "city lights" and i get "left/ right front parking light not working" error, im thinking maybe i can connect them to my lower white leds that i have with turn signals...


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

is that amber required by the DOT?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well you really don't have parking lights (side amber markers) anymore. Interesting dilemma. There's gotta be a vag coding to fix that


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Well you really don't have parking lights (side amber markers) anymore. Interesting dilemma. There's gotta be a vag coding to fix that


Yeah led strip took place of parking lights, i have vagcom,was looking for coding but cant find anything that would help...

Screw DOT and those ugly amber lights in US version of the cars


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

x2 on the SCREW


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

KOWCC said:


>


SUPER CLEAN KOWCC, I love the stance it's perfect! Do you have the white decal insert on rear emblem?

My tips were rusted pretty bad, but when I bought the car was able to get a credit in the service department.
Picked them up yesterday and just installed them today, what a difference fresh shiny tips make...









Did a quick spray wax today also. I'm really happy with my tint job...









I should have my Eibach Pro Kit installed this week, can't wait!


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

Dimitar C said:


> Can someone post a link from where can i buy the central console buttons for adaptive suspention, tire reset and the rear electric curtain



Has anybody replaced middle console buttons?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

waltern said:


> Thanks. Mine has little hooks that are not retractable, but I am glad to have them. That looks really practical.


Yeah the 2013's have the seat release handle in the trunk built-in with the hooks (and also in the the release in the cabin on the seat) & also the seats are spring loaded to automatically fold down

The 2009-2012's didn't have the seat release in the trunk (only on the seat inside the cabin) and only came standard with 1 grocery hook in the trunk, and also didn't automatically fold down either


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> SUPER CLEAN KOWCC, I love the stance it's perfect! Do you have the white decal insert on rear emblem?
> 
> My tips were rusted pretty bad, but when I bought the car was able to get a credit in the service department.
> Picked them up yesterday and just installed them today, what a difference fresh shiny tips make...
> ...


Thanks Shiz, appreciate the comments! Your car will blow your mind when it gets dropped, it's looking better and better by the day! Reaaaaaaly like the windshield tint!!! I plastidipped the rear emblem inserts. I do have an insert sticker that I'm planning to use, as plastidip was just temporary, but I can't seem to figure out how the inner trunk lid lining comes off...it's really stuck on there.

Now here's the trick, look at your car from the side and bend down to the level of the chrome exhaust tips....are they pointing downwards slightly??? This is one of my pet peeves! If yes, play around with the bolts so that they sit flat. Personally mine point upwards like 2 degrees after my adjustments.


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

peterek said:


> No amber


beautiful!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks Shiz, appreciate the comments! Your car will blow your mind when it gets dropped, it's looking better and better by the day! Reaaaaaaly like the windshield tint!!! I plastidipped the rear emblem inserts. I do have an insert sticker that I'm planning to use, as plastidip was just temporary, but I can't seem to figure out how the inner trunk lid lining comes off...it's really stuck on there.
> 
> Now here's the trick, look at your car from the side and bend down to the level of the chrome exhaust tips....are they pointing downwards slightly??? This is one of my pet peeves! If yes, play around with the bolts so that they sit flat. Personally mine point upwards like 2 degrees after my adjustments.


It comes off u just have to pull hard and use some muscle....it's held on by lots of clips, u just have to start on one side and go around....and then im sure u can figure out how to get the trunk button off, its just unplugging a wire and unscrewing a couple scews.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Metal clips i was told? I shouldn't fear braking anything??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yup metal....a couple of mine didn't even come off,they stuck in the trunk so when i got the lining off i took them out with pliers and attached them back to the lining


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx bro


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> beautiful!


Man I laugh at every single one of your posts...that pic collection u have is priceless!

Keep them coming!


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Man I laugh at every single one of your posts...that pic collection u have is priceless!
> 
> Keep them coming!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm seriously considering changing the finish on my sags from this:










To this:










Suggestions / Opinions?????? Thanks.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Me to can you find a place that does ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I'm seriously considering changing the finish on my sags from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Me to can you find a place that does ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twins for LIFE??? Lol

In the process of looking...have some good leads


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Go for it, bro! Gonna be unique


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I like the bling....go for it!!!!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOW, they look great both ways. Both look perfect independently, side by side the polished might win.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## zspeed3 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Wheels*

Where can you get the wheels done like that?




KOWCC said:


> I'm seriously considering changing the finish on my sags from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

zspeed3 said:


> Where can you get the wheels done like that?


Specialty places, 2 to be exact:

1- sand blaster shop
2- powder coat shop


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I'm seriously considering changing the finish on my sags from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zspeed3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are those powdercoated or polished with a clearcoat?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure what the pic is, but the guy told me to obtain that look they will have to be polished and cleared, yes


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did he say how much for the set ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had this finish on my wheels on my CC, but it started to 'oxidize' from the rear to the front side.
Needed to sandblast and paint the wheels now.
Are they original VW wheels?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

haroldv said:


> I have had those wheels on my CC, but it started to 'oxidize' from the rear to the front side.
> Needed to sandblast and paint the wheels now.
> Are they original VW wheels?


Yea, KOWCCs wheels are OEM Saggitas... You have Interlagos


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

haroldv said:


> I have had this finish on my wheels on my CC, but it started to 'oxidize' from the rear to the front side.
> Needed to sandblast and paint the wheels now.
> Are they original VW wheels?


Different question: anyone a good tip for cleaning the exhaust tips on a V6?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah but the problem is u have to find someone who does like factory job or you will have issues can't trust just anyone and I think it's about $150 per wheel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm seriously considering changing the finish on my sags from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it! The grey wheels accent your white car perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

haroldv said:


> Different question: anyone a good tip for cleaning the exhaust tips on a V6?


I use P21S's All Purpose Detergent on my exhaust. It gets all the nasty gunk off, and for a great shine I finish with Blue Magic's Metal Polish Cream:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

$250 for all 4 wheels, includes blasting and powder and clearing. But I also was worried about oxidation. They are OEM and maybe it's better not to mess with them....would hate to add another item to the maintenance list down the road.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Harold


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

$250 isn't bad , in my case would suck if I get a bent wheel and warranty has to replace it they will give me OEM and would have to polish it again at my cost don't know if its a good idea to go that route , but they dolook really good polished !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

haroldv said:


> Different question: anyone a good tip for cleaning the exhaust tips on a V6?


I use "Eagle one -Nevr Dull" works like charm, use of all metal, won't scratch or mark. Wax your tips after to keep it clean longer. Auto parts store or Walmart


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

H&R Sport Springs arrived, install on Friday.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Washed it  


Rotiform BLQ by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks amazingic:....i looove the BLQs :heart:

Ninja edit: i just noticed u took the wrap off....looks alot better in black :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That looks amazingic:....i looove the BLQs :heart:
> 
> Ninja edit: i just noticed u took the wrap off....looks alot better in black :thumbup:


Thanks  

But i can`t wait to get my summer wheels on though..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Thanks
> 
> But i can`t wait to get my summer wheels on though..


Are your BLQ's et 35 or 45? What size tire are you running?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

van33 said:


> Are your BLQ's et 35 or 45? What size tire are you running?


Et35 9.5x19 235/35/19


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

New shoot today


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

clkitx said:


> New shoot today


:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

peterek said:


> Screw DOT and those ugly amber lights in US version of the cars


but will it pass inspection?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Tried to plastidip the chrome vertical bars on my front grill. After the third coat, NJ weather decided to be a f&*%(&^ing POS and rain out of nowhere on a sunny 65 degree day. Totally ruined it. Took me an hour to clean all the plastidip and masking residue off. Broke two clips on the front badge, two more on the grill, and ended up scratching the bumper twice while trying to refit the grill. IM DONE. Screw NJ weather, screw plastidip, screw weak paint, I can't do anything on this car without NJ ruining it. 

It froze the day after my tint, tint peeled due to cold snap. Had to have that done again. 

Rock chips/scratches all over my windshield from NJ snow/rock salt/road debris in March.

I'm just waiting for one of our wonderful potholes to bend one of my wheels/shred a tire.

I'm moving to CA. So sick of NJ. I've barely had this car 1 month.

/rant


----------



## WarsawKnuckles (Apr 1, 2013)

installed a K&N air system. wasn't very hard at all.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Tried to plastidip the chrome vertical bars on my front grill. After the third coat, NJ weather decided to be a f&*%(&^ing POS and rain out of nowhere on a sunny 65 degree day. Totally ruined it. Took me an hour to clean all the plastidip and masking residue off. Broke two clips on the front badge, two more on the grill, and ended up scratching the bumper twice while trying to refit the grill. IM DONE. Screw NJ weather, screw plastidip, screw weak paint, I can't do anything on this car without NJ ruining it.
> 
> It froze the day after my tint, tint peeled due to cold snap. Had to have that done again.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain... I do most of my work on driveway and there is not much you can do until we get really warm weather. If you look at most of applications tint, plastidip a touch-up paint you need at least 70F and at least 24 hours to cure.

Plus you are more likely to break clips and tabs in cold weather then warm (70+)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Tried to plastidip the chrome vertical bars on my front grill. After the third coat, NJ weather decided to be a f&*%(&^ing POS and rain out of nowhere on a sunny 65 degree day. Totally ruined it. Took me an hour to clean all the plastidip and masking residue off. Broke two clips on the front badge, two more on the grill, and ended up scratching the bumper twice while trying to refit the grill. IM DONE. Screw NJ weather, screw plastidip, screw weak paint, I can't do anything on this car without NJ ruining it.
> 
> It froze the day after my tint, tint peeled due to cold snap. Had to have that done again.
> 
> ...


Dam man that sucks....move to AZ


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Tried to plastidip the chrome vertical bars on my front grill. After the third coat, NJ weather decided to be a f&*%(&^ing POS and rain out of nowhere on a sunny 65 degree day. Totally ruined it. Took me an hour to clean all the plastidip and masking residue off. Broke two clips on the front badge, two more on the grill, and ended up scratching the bumper twice while trying to refit the grill. IM DONE. Screw NJ weather, screw plastidip, screw weak paint, I can't do anything on this car without NJ ruining it.
> 
> It froze the day after my tint, tint peeled due to cold snap. Had to have that done again.
> 
> ...



AHHRRGG! Florida is closer. Rain could still get you though.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Tried to plastidip the chrome vertical bars on my front grill. After the third coat, NJ weather decided to be a f&*%(&^ing POS and rain out of nowhere on a sunny 65 degree day. Totally ruined it. Took me an hour to clean all the plastidip and masking residue off. Broke two clips on the front badge, two more on the grill, and ended up scratching the bumper twice while trying to refit the grill. IM DONE. Screw NJ weather, screw plastidip, screw weak paint, I can't do anything on this car without NJ ruining it.
> 
> It froze the day after my tint, tint peeled due to cold snap. Had to have that done again.
> 
> ...



AHHRRGG! Florida is closer. Rain could still et you though.


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

new brakes


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Yeah but the problem is u have to find someone who does like factory job or you will have issues can't trust just anyone and I think it's about $150 per wheel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that the right way to do it, to avoid oxidation, is to have them electroplated with chrome.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got rear ended today.... To make it worse, her insurance was expired. Gathered information and verified her phone number was legit by calling it immediately. The kicker here, I'll be outta town all next week, don't know if there's any underlying damage (probably not), so I can't get a quote for a couple weeks. 

Since her insurance was expired she's gonna pay outta pocket, to me. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Got rear ended today.... To make it worse, her insurance was expired. Gathered information and verified her phone number was legit by calling it immediately. The kicker here, I'll be outta town all next week, don't know if there's any underlying damage (probably not), so I can't get a quote for a couple weeks.
> 
> Since her insurance was expired she's gonna pay outta pocket, to me.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


That sucks.. what exactly is the damage ?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

VF Engineering Intake


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> That sucks.. what exactly is the damage ?


Cosmetically it's minimal, 2 spots where the screws for her plate hit, some scuffs here and there. Not sure of the bottom diffuser area our the mounting tabs if the bumper itself... I'll get some quotes...not how I wanted this week to begin.

Everyone is ok and that's all that matters. Luckily I didn't have any of my kids with me otherwise the authorities would have been involved...for medical verification of their health and well-being

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I see..


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

I got her tinted, 20% tint all around and the taillights.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

APR Stage 1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

digga4 said:


> APR Stage 1


Congrats!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

imaccc said:


> new brakes


312 x 25 ??


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

digga4 said:


> APR Stage 1


Nice! I'm thinking GIAC, I'm so ready for that extra power.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Nice! I'm thinking GIAC, I'm so ready for that extra power.


U won't be disappointed with their tune


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Got the windshield tinted today 55% the rest of the car is 35% all around.

With some sun on it









No sun on it


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> U won't be disappointed with their tune


It sounds like its great, and I am hoping to go all the way to K04 eventually so having that upgrade path PLUS DSG flashes sounds just like what I want.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

njm23 said:


> Got the windshield tinted today 55% the rest of the car is 35% all around.
> 
> With some sun on it
> 
> No sun on it


Your pics are making me miss my black Jetta. So hard to keep clean, but damn worth it when it is!

I know exactly where these photos were taken, too!


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

You're right. Clean tips do make it look great. I noticed some buildup on mine. Besides new, what's the best way to clean them? Any advice? Thanks.




SHiZNiLTi said:


> SUPER CLEAN KOWCC, I love the stance it's perfect! Do you have the white decal insert on rear emblem?
> 
> My tips were rusted pretty bad, but when I bought the car was able to get a credit in the service department.
> Picked them up yesterday and just installed them today, what a difference fresh shiny tips make...


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Your pics are making me miss my black Jetta. So hard to keep clean, but damn worth it when it is!
> 
> I know exactly where these photos were taken, too!


The cc is mocha brown :thumbup: 

Yea, Donnie did my windows last year, take every car I have owned there, and decided I wanted the windshield done. Wouldn't take it anywhere else, top notch work.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam man that sucks....move to AZ


 ROFL, I was thinking the same thing when I read that about ****ty NJ weather. we have no rain for like 6 months straight it seems like, car stays clean forever it seems like, especially white... just polish the wheels and dust off of the windows and your set.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ROFL, I was thinking the same thing when I read that about ****ty NJ weather. we have no rain for like 6 months straight it seems like, car stays clean forever it seems like, especially white... just polish the wheels and dust off of the windows and your set.


I'm waiting on hearing back for a job in CA. If I'm lucky, I won't be putting up with it for too long. Trying not to get my hopes up.

And, NJM, Don does amazing work. I had to go in last Tuesday to have my driver window redone due to it not curing thanks to the snow/ice two weeks ago. He said it was his first warranty job in 7 years. The redone window has cured properly and doesn't make a snagging/chaffing noise when the window drops/goes back up when opening/closing the door.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yup car stays cleaner longer and barely any bad weather and no rust....only thing u deal with here is dry heat, if u can put up with that it's paradise


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup car stays cleaner longer and barely any bad weather and no rust....only thing u deal with here is dry heat, if u can put up with that it's paradise


Alright, you convinced me. Have my downpipe ready, I'm coming down with a can of plastidip.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahah bring it on, im off all wknd :beer:


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

njm23 said:


> Got the windshield tinted today 55% the rest of the car is 35% all around.
> 
> No sun on it


Man that's a perfect tint job, I keep telling people how adding even just a light amount of tint on the entire front windshield just adds awesome uniformity to the entire car.

If you actually look closely at car advertisements in magazines and the internet you will notice that they Photoshop the front windshields darker to make the car look better.

Here's an example from Audi's official website, lol all have tinted windshields...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Played w reverse lights.. Come on haters, bring it on )))


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Adding more layers


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol...take a pic with flashers on...so we can see two orange bulbs on one side at once.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup car stays cleaner longer and barely any bad weather and no rust....only thing u deal with here is dry heat, if u can put up with that it's paradise


Speak for yourself im out here every week and it'll be twice this week because of cars and coffee.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Played w reverse lights.. Come on haters, bring it on )))


LOL ..
What LEDs did you use ?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Speak for yourself im out here every week and it'll be twice this week because of cars and coffee.


Wednesday night meet plus cars and coffee this week YEAHUH!!!!....man were gonna be spending alot of time together these next 6 days lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Wednesday night meet plus cars and coffee this week YEAHUH!!!!....man were gonna be spending alot of time together these next 6 days lol


Better than the alternative for Saturday. My wife will be out at pridefest all day.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Better than the alternative for Saturday. My wife will be out at pridefest all day.


Hahahahahahahah we should do something after cars and coffe then....besides go to the dealerships lol....maybe lunch and a photo shoot?....i havent taken any pics in a while


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol...take a pic with flashers on...so we can see two orange bulbs on one side at once.


U shld knw already that my turn signals r red


----------



## Miami305 (Apr 2, 2013)

Black housing headlights , hids top and bottom , color matched grille... Id really appreciate honest comments and what you guys think of my cc. I am extremely happy with it but what would like to think what more experienced vw owners think.
How do i upload a pic off my phone?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahah we should do something after cars and coffe then....besides go to the dealerships lol....maybe lunch and a photo shoot?....i havent taken any pics in a while


Ill be ordering a glass of water. I'm dead broke and i've got an oil change, brake change, and anniversary coming up. Plus registration at the beginning of June.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ill be ordering a glass of water. I'm dead broke and i've got an oil change, brake change, and anniversary coming up. Plus registration at the beginning of June.


Ouch i hear ya....that reminds me my tags are up in May, and i know they're gonna be a pretty penny


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Ouch i hear ya....that reminds me my tags are up in May, and i know they're gonna be a pretty penny


Shouldn't be too bad for you and me honestly. I have some cash saved away already i'm planning on around 320 with my custom tag for it. Last year I ended up 385 with my custom tag so take 25 bucks off that and it was like 360. Either way it's not cheap I miss my Florida tags. Last time I remember registering a car there it was a whole whopping 45 dollars lol.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> H&R Sport Springs arrived, install on Friday.


Might wanna read this thread first....he was unhappy with the reverse rake & sent them back for coilovers instead:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5963519-13-CC-Suspension-Options


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> $250 for all 4 wheels, includes blasting and powder and clearing. But I also was worried about oxidation. They are OEM and maybe it's better not to mess with them....would hate to add another item to the maintenance list down the road.


"Blasting" makes sense to remove the paint

But I don't understand why they would powdercoat them?

After they remove the paint....then they'd have to be sanded down working your way down to finer grits.
It takes *A LOT* of time & work!

THEN they could be clear coated to protect them and then they wouldn't need maintenance.

Quick search of a DIY:
http://www.6thgenaccord.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43217


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally got around to removing the white plastidip on the rear emblem (black insert part) and inserting a true white high gloss sticker especially made for that. it was a pain to remove trunk liner, badge/rear camera assembly, and especially the chrome emblem off the black base....1 hour later , along with a stabbed thumb, all looks great!


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Nice! I'm thinking GIAC, I'm so ready for that extra power.


Thanks, i looked into GIAC but i would have had to send my ecu out  

I used APR on my old A6 2.7T and loved it

Only got to mess with a bit last night but it definitely moves...big difference from stock


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> "Blasting" makes sense to remove the paint
> 
> But I don't understand why they would powdercoat them?
> 
> ...


$250 sounded too good to be true...lol. Actually the blasting was $100, powder was $100, $50 for dismounting/mounting/balancing. They make a powder coat that leaves an aluminum high gloss finish. The powder is 1000 times more durable than paint. Personally I was under the impression powdering was only for a matte finishes, guess not. They perform a process that brings the aluminum up to the surface, then seal it. I've had it done before but with a matte finish.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well they definitely wouldn't look anything like the true polished wheels that you posted before then.

But either way...I think you lose the polished wheels on white.
Polished look better on a darker colored car.

The Sags look perfect the way they are on your car, IMO


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx for your opinion.... Not gonna touch them.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

njm23 said:


> Got the windshield tinted today 55% the rest of the car is 35% all around.
> 
> With some sun on it
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Might wanna read this thread first....he was unhappy with the reverse rake & sent them back for coilovers instead:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5963519-13-CC-Suspension-Options


It might be just fine as my new wheels already make the car look low.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

New wheels. On H&R springs but will need to go coils to lower the front.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Help me pick spacers for my new wheels :screwy::what:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice 16s!!!

Close ups please, and side shot to see how much offset so i can recommend spacers


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Im a fan of them. My MPG is over 32 now


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> Im a fan of them. My MPG is over 32 now


Good job, you have officially begun the reverse trend of smaller wheels! Now rappers will be bragging about their monstrous sidewalls and correct offsets! 

Looks clean and classy, are those winter rollers?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh: Thanks. They are only on for a week or two. While the others are at the spa


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Sick stance tho :facepalm:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

2,5 ' spacer up front and 1,5 ' in back should do it
16" s with 50 offset is new thing for 2013 season. 
thank god is temp solution it hurts my eyes to see cc like that.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> New wheels. On H&R springs but will need to go coils to lower the front.


Love the wheels? Are you coming to the SFL meet?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice 16s!!!
> 
> Close ups please, and side shot to see how much offset so i can recommend spacers


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Et35 9.5x19 235/35/19




Are you tucking in the rear?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went to get my taillight-tints redone. Talked guy into windshield tinting... He didnt want to do it because its Illegal, but i told him to do it w out receipt 
2 hour wait cz he got a line..


Got one out of 4 wheels lol, rest are on other truck!

Teaser:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very!

So........howd the headlight install go??


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

This...
before:








after:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

CCdave said:


> This...
> before:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice steering wheel Dave looks really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the wheel...always wondered about getting it with red stitching...how do you like it?


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks.

i really like it so far. Its only been on for about 2 hours, but it feels good. changing it was really simple.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

CCdave said:


> thanks.
> 
> i really like it so far. Its only been on for about 2 hours, but it feels good. changing it was really simple.


 How, I love black with red


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CCdave said:


> thanks.
> 
> i really like it so far. Its only been on for about 2 hours, but it feels good. changing it was really simple.


Simple, really??? New airbag right? Where did u pick it up from?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Paddle shifters too, nice!!!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Went to get my taillight-tints redone. Talked guy into windshield tinting... He didnt want to do it because its Illegal, but i told him to do it w out receipt
> 2 hour wait cz he got a line..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice~! when you gonna put them on?? 
Also, where did you get your taillight tint at?? I'm thinking about doing mine... how much was it?


----------



## zhudi1990 (May 24, 2012)

So cool, where did you got it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Nice~! when you gonna put them on??
> Also, where did you get your taillight tint at?? I'm thinking about doing mine... how much was it?


As soon as get the other 3  aiming for Thursday...
I have no idea cz i was tinging all windows n reflectors the same time...

Im going to ask now  

He said 60 bux for u..

In process...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And how much for me...lol?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> As soon as get the other 3  aiming for Thursday...
> I have no idea cz i was tinging all windows n reflectors the same time...
> 
> Im going to ask now
> ...


Are you getting a tint line installed or the whole windshield. Cause I have my whole windshield done at 50%.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And how much for me...lol?


Case of beer  We just gonna swap ur R Line tails for my stock tinted


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Are you getting a tint line installed or the whole windshield. Cause I have my whole windshield done at 50%.












Whole at 50% Bro! Hope not going to refret that


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks sick! Imo


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Stero1D said:


>


Looks really good Stero1D :thumbup:

Tinted front windshields FTW!!!!

I love the grill. Car flows nicely.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Whole at 50% Bro! Hope not going to refret that


Let me know if you get hassled for it as I'm considering doing 50 on mine but IL popo sucks...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

50 shld be ok i thnk... But we see  no parking in the loop!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Whole at 50% Bro! Hope not going to refret that


I've had mine on there since day one. Really helps keep the heat down in the summer. And can't really tell at night.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Looks sick! Imo


Here's a pic of mine. It's ceramic tint. 50%.








I'm guessing you have black interior that's why yours looks darker.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

jonathanclavijo said:


> New wheels. On H&R springs but will need to go coils to lower the front.


that looks incredible my man! are those linea corse wheels?


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

CCdave said:


> This...
> before:
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious if your old wheel had the paddles, and is it for sale? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Question. Where in the Diverter Valve at on the CC. I ordered the upgraded one and will need to put it on.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cook0066 said:


> Here's a pic of mine. It's ceramic tint. 50%.


Sorry can't resist. 
Yes, I know I have posted it before.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Sorry can't resist.
> Yes, I know I have posted it before.


I know. We park like that cause our neighbors house is vacant. Been that way for 2 years. So we park that way for extra room.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

CCUlater said:


> How, I love black with red





KOWCC said:


> Simple, really??? New airbag right? Where did u pick it up from?


 wheel is easy to change. you turn the wheel one way and release the clip from back, turn the wheel the other way, disconnect the battery (and push in brake pedal to release stored power) and release the other clip. airbag pops off. then you disconnect the connectors, and unscrew the single bolt holding the wheel on. there are alignment pins so you cant put he new one on wrong.
there are a few threads about it.


KOWCC said:


> Paddle shifters too, nice!!!





MrMcCoy said:


> Just curious if your old wheel had the paddles, and is it for sale? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had factory paddle shifters and the new one has them too. I paid $650 for the wheel from a guy on here (eurotuningimports). he gets them from new Mexico and imports to the US. 

I posted my wheel in the for sale section. I am asking $350. It is pretty much brand new (0 blemishes, no sun damage, scratches or any other marks).


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

Bought some plaid accents for the CC from http://www.kliimotorwerkes.com, can't wait to what they look like on the car.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Question. Where in the Diverter Valve at on the CC. I ordered the upgraded one and will need to put it on.


On the turbo. I did mine when I installed the TOP, which I had my wheel and fender liner off for. Be careful when removing the electrical connector. Don't break the clip...like I did. Easy install and should only take about 15 minutes

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Looks really good Stero1D :thumbup:
> 
> Tinted front windshields FTW!!!!
> 
> I love the grill. Car flows nicely.


Thanks, man! Wait until i put rims on . Should look sweet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> I'm guessing you have black interior that's why yours looks darker.


Love it man!

And you are right my interior is black! Wish roof liner was black like in my previous GTi


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't usually post about my car in this thread, but here's a new photo..


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Write up our it didn't happen

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Write up our it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Write up on what? The only visible mod in that picture is the turn signal, you can find pictures and details in my thread, see my signature..


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Write up on what? The only visible mod in that picture is the turn signal, you can find pictures and details in my thread, see my signature..


Sorry, I thought you were showcasing the same headlights that steroid bought.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Sorry, I thought you were showcasing the same headlights that steroid bought.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Bro, I havent installed mine. Peter did n ran itno bulb out issue... I'm going to wait up a little and see how we going to resolve that... cz dnt want put them on and take out if resistor needed to be added....

He didnt take off the bumper thou


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Sorry, I thought you were showcasing the same headlights that steroid bought.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


I see... mine are the OEM bi-xenons.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 for OEM bi-x


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> +1 for OEM bi-x


I love them :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like the euro ones do the dance much faster than my US specs


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looks like the euro ones do the dance much faster than my US specs


Did you retrofit them? Can you post a video?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Did you retrofit them? Can you post a video?


his is came stock! Special version!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> As soon as get the other 3  aiming for Thursday...
> I have no idea cz i was tinging all windows n reflectors the same time...
> 
> Im going to ask now
> ...


Where is that at?? how much you pay for your front window tinting??


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

So mad again today. This time not at NJ weather. Today I'm pissed at VW and their inconsistent valve springs.

I've been getting misfires on my 2013 with GIAC Stage 1 tune. Apparently can be common with a lot of the 2013s and some older motors, regardless of tune. Usually only happens on Stage 2+ and 3. Not stage 1. But this is my luck we are talking about and I can't have anything.

I bought the R8 coil packs as that supposedly cures 95% of misfire issues. Installed them today. Still get the same misfire as before on cylinders 2 and 3 when I hit 6300RPM. So I swapped my spark plugs from cylinders 2 and 1, to try and get the misfire to happen in cylinders 1 and 3 instead. Even checked the gap on the plugs. .028, torqued to 30Nm.

NOPE. Still a misfire on cylinders 2 and 3. I switch back to stock mode and no problems. 



I'm about to drive this thing into a wall and go guy a 4 cylinder beige Camry and give up on ever enjoying a car. Just not possible for me.

At this point, from my research, the solution is going to be new valve springs. Another $500 expense. Apparently they put weak springs in a some of these TSI motors that are weaker and have a different color stripe on them to indicate their uselessness.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50417

I either have to buy new valve springs ($520+god knows for install), deal with misfires/limp mode half the time when I get on it at highway speeds, or try and get my money back from the tune and go back to stock. I'm about out of money with this car. That and I just went to a wake tonight of a fellow VW'er and don't need this crap right now.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Where is that at?? how much you pay for your front window tinting??


Logan Square bro 

This guy did few of my cars, so he dsnt charge me much paid 80 n tip 10 cz he is a nice guy n did illegal job lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Called few places waned 195 for windshield tint loo


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 312 x 25 ??


Yes


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

imaccc said:


> Yes


Planning for the rears?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Although my white plastidip job was decent, the glossiness started to fade and the white color started to yellow....this high gloss insert is MUCH cleaner


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

He tinted the OUTSIDE of your windshield??? :what:



Stero1D said:


> As soon as get the other 3  aiming for Thursday...
> I have no idea cz i was tinging all windows n reflectors the same time...
> 
> Im going to ask now
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's how they measure the size first! They make the cutout, then apply it to the inside.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

njm23 said:


> He tinted the OUTSIDE of your windshield??? :what:


Hell yea! Thats how its done! New 2013 Style....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Although my white plastidip job was decent, the glossiness started to fade and the white color started to yellow....this high gloss insert is MUCH cleaner


Beautiful!


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

So when you gonna track it?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> That's how they measure the size first! They make the cutout, then apply it to the inside.


Yea, but it looks like the film had already been laid on from the window having all the residue on it between windshield and tint.. Yet he is working on the outside of the window, which confused me.



Stero1D said:


> Hell yea! Thats how its done! New 2013 Style....


Can't tell if serious or joking.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Rear view*



Stero1D said:


> Played w reverse lights.. Come on haters, bring it on )))


I think it's very sensible to upgrade the reverse lights. Our cars have such poor rear views by virtue of their body design. I have 5 watt Cree LEDs in mine and they are quite helpful in this regard.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

With my limo tint windows I can't see anything backing up, oh well!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree man... I got tinted tails n windows so it makes it even worse  Im going to see if can return amber
N get whites instead... If no, im keeping amber!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> With my limo tint windows I can't see anything backing up, oh well!


Limo is sick, just need to get use to it!  had it on Murano all around and loved it! But it was bigger car w bigger windows..


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> So when you gonna track it?


Was referring to AZ CC about tracking it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, assumed that. I haven't seen any gains from my cosmetic upgrades...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Was referring to AZ CC about tracking it.


Well our 2 local tracks have been shut down for dumb reasons....BUT we have one more down in Tucson that i might be cruising down to this Sunday to cuz theres a show and race going on....so we'll see, u guys will be the first ones to know my times as soon as i run them


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm pumped AZ! I bet you are too. Post some pics of the show as well


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> Question. Where in the Diverter Valve at on the CC. I ordered the upgraded one and will need to put it on.


Above the passenger side axle:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Beautiful!


Thx bro! A black plastic tab broke off from the unit or from the area the screw screws into, and flew right into my Left eye, scratching my cornea. Not like me stabbing my thumb with the sharp screwdriver wasn't enough for the night!

All works fine though, camera, locking, etc...apparently tab was useless.

Advice, throw on a bullet proof vest, metal shark gloves, and goggles before attempting...lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lmao! Kareem got 99 problems but the tab ain't one!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Above the passenger side axle:


Thanks. What all needs to be undone.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

On the previous page...I replied to your question with this:




Turb02 said:


> On the turbo. I did mine when I installed the TOP, which I had my wheel and fender liner off for. Be careful when removing the electrical connector. Don't break the clip...like I did. Easy install and should only take about 15 minutes
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Although my white plastidip job was decent, the glossiness started to fade and the white color started to yellow....this high gloss insert is MUCH cleaner


Very nice, I just ordered the high gloss vinyl insert for mine also


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm pumped AZ! I bet you are too. Post some pics of the show as well


I know iam too, hopefully all goes well and I'll post pics if i get a chance


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

dropped the wheels of at the powder coat place. Now the wait. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> dropped the wheels of at the powder coat place. Now the wait. :beer:


U picked kind of f u c k e d up color thou


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

J/k...  cnt wait to see how they are going to look!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh: You'll like it. It looks like your centers. not like you're thinking. Plus some one else told me that color would be good :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yeah they will!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Never seen someone tape up before polishing...that's some nice attention to detail!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> :laugh: You'll like it. It looks like your centers. not like you're thinking. Plus some one else told me that color would be good :beer:


I wldnt trust "someone else"


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Never seen someone tape up before polishing...that's some nice attention to detail!


Yea he runs a business in Lombard, IL. Automobiledayspa.com. Name is LUI owns a TR mk4 R32 

He's badass name is Nkgneto on vortex 

-Ellery


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Never seen someone tape up before polishing...that's some nice attention to detail!


i've spent some time lurking on detailing forums, and it seems to be common practice. I can't wait to get a nice random orbital buffer this summer and give my car a nice paint correction. Might even try to do an opti-coat myself.. not 100% if that is the route i am gonna take yet


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Always tape around the windows area. Notice where the tape is too on the pictures . Cant wait to do mine. 

Lui does good work. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Always tape around the windows area. Notice where the tape is too on the pictures . Cant wait to do mine.
> 
> Lui does good work. :beer:


Cant wait for you to do mine


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Today I had my GIAC Stage 1 tune UNDONE. Too many high-rpm misfires. Thanks VW and your crappy springs in 2013 GLIs and CCs. I will be going to APR Stage 1 on Friday and try that. If I get misfires on that tune, then APR has a modified version that keeps the peak power intact and just tapers off power after 6000rpm to avoid the misfire.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Adding more sexyness


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife's CC got a little bit of PandaGTI in her

Told my wife that her CC was going in for "maintenance" then from my GTI I had Fourseasons install
1) AWE Ko4 kit
2) APR intercooler
3) AWE Discharge pipe
4) B&B downpipe
5) VF Pendulum mount

So far its such a blast to drive, the APR software seems to pull nicer than the former GIAC software I had on the GTI. The OE DSG software is pretty slow however... Wish I can move my GIAC DSG software from the GTI to the CC to fix this to be a nicer match to the Ko4. The B&B downpipe and VF pendulum mount hardly adds any extra vibration or noise... Everything drives and feels competely stock until you step on the go pedal

Now her car is about as quick as my new car that I replaced the GTI with

As soon as I get a chance... 
1) H&R rear sway bar

And if no one buys my wheels
1) 19 inch limited edition Neuspeed Hyperblack RSE14's


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats awesom. ...i soo wish i could go k04 but ive spent enough money on go fast goodies for now, the wife would kill me lol

I'd like to see these rims u speak of though


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats awesom. ...i soo wish i could go k04 but ive spent enough money on go fast goodies for now, the wife would kill me lol
> 
> I'd like to see these rims u speak of though


Here's a picture of the wheels when they used to be on my GTI









And in comparison to gunmetal










Essentially its a limited edition finish where the base coat is black and then cleared over with silver... Its a really nice effect that pictures can't show... Makes it look like shiny liquid metal.

The rim itself is semi forged so its a very strong rim.

There was a group buy for this

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...y-Limited-Edition-Color?p=7995493#post7995493

So the rim I have is 19x8 et45 as there was not enough GB interest innthe 19x9 et40 which would have been more appropriate for the CC... 

Anyhow later this week after I complete the sale if the GTI I might throw them on to see how they look


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Good some goodies in n instogrammed 


















Included two lollypops.. Flirting? Or trying To poison?  









Darkness taking over ha ha


----------



## DDvw88 (Mar 19, 2013)

Where are guy guys ordering your high gloss inserts from?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Cosmetically it's minimal, 2 spots where the screws for her plate hit, some scuffs here and there. Not sure of the bottom diffuser area our the mounting tabs if the bumper itself... I'll get some quotes...not how I wanted this week to begin.
> 
> Everyone is ok and that's all that matters. Luckily I didn't have any of my kids with me otherwise the authorities would have been involved...for medical verification of their health and well-being
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


You still should have called the cops and asked for a police report. Just sayin.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

DDvw88 said:


> Where are guy guys ordering your high gloss inserts from?


http://www.deautokey.com/product/white-rear-badge-vinyl-inserts-fits-mk4-mk5-mk6-golf


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Boldsport as well


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Plasti Dipped my rear emblem today. Not sure how I feel about it yet.








Also checked my decoders on my LED plate lights, and so far so good. They get pretty hot, but after a little over 3 weeks they are holding up pretty good.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks. What all needs to be undone.


Unclip the harness
And then (x3) allen head bolts

That's all :thumbup:



MikeinNJ said:


> Today I had my GIAC Stage 1 tune UNDONE. Too many high-rpm misfires. Thanks VW and your crappy springs in 2013 GLIs and CCs. I will be going to APR Stage 1 on Friday and try that. If I get misfires on that tune, then APR has a modified version that keeps the peak power intact and just tapers off power after 6000rpm to avoid the misfire.


*Never *had that issue with APR Stage 1 _(on 4 VW TSI engine cars)...._good luck!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DDvw88 said:


> Where are guy guys ordering your high gloss inserts from?


Boldsport.com


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Plasti Dipped my rear emblem today. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not feeling the emblem buddy....just not flowing with the rest of the rear....... Just my opinion though. It takes away too much from the OEM + look that you have . How about just an insert??

Good deal on the tag lights!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Plasti Dipped my rear emblem today. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to recognize the CC's heritage and de-badge the trunk! I don't care much for the plasti-dip emblem.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Plasti Dipped my rear emblem today. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but i think an insert will look better, I also thought about the plasti dip option but i went with this:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> You still should have called the cops and asked for a police report. Just sayin.


Maybe, but she was so scared. I've had to deal with people like this before. I'm ok with the risk because the damage isnt extreme.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> *Never *had that issue with APR Stage 1 _(on 4 VW TSI engine cars)...._good luck!


I hope I don't have any issues. According to the thread on golfmk6 (http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50417), APR has found that a number of TSIs in 2013 GLIs and CCs have turned up with a weaker type of valve springs that causes issues usually only with K04 people, but can also cause misfires with stage 1 and up. APR also has a file with reduced top end power that I can try if the regular one causes issues. Hoping for the best. Getting APR done tomorrow morning.

Also, just saw that my euro switch, chrome switches and footwell lighting kit that I ordrered from China are finally going to come in today. Will post pics when I get it it all done.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I hope I don't have any issues. According to the thread on golfmk6 (http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50417), APR has found that a number of TSIs in 2013 GLIs and CCs have turned up with a weaker type of valve springs that causes issues usually only with K04 people, but can also cause misfires with stage 1 and up. APR also has a file with reduced top end power that I can try if the regular one causes issues. Hoping for the best. Getting APR done tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, just saw that my euro switch, chrome switches and footwell lighting kit that I ordrered from China are finally going to come in today. Will post pics when I get it it all done.


Good luck! When I'm ready, it's APR all the way....nothing beats experience and expertise! When a company has done as much as APR has, you really can't compare that to any other tuning company...just my 0.02


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Good luck! When I'm ready, it's APR all the way....nothing beats experience and expertise! When a company has done as much as APR has, you really can't compare that to any other tuning company...just my 0.02


You will not be able to live without a tune after you have it once. I'm back to stock now and I would honestly not keep this car if I couldn't have some sort of tune now. Knowing what this car is capable of and then going back to stock is downright torture. I would have to go up to some Audi with a 3.0 TFSI otherwise. It's that damn good. Get it done now while there is a sale going on! :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't care much for the sale, it's only $50. I'm concerned more about warranty.

Actually there's an ex-VW master tech in my area that does the APR tune for less than half the $. Ill believe that when when I meet him..lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Don't care much for the sale, it's only $50. I'm concerned more about warranty.
> 
> Actually there's an ex-VW master tech in my area that does the APR tune for less than half the $. Ill believe that when when I meet him..lol


It's only $50 off if you get 1 program and that's it, which almost no one gets. If you get it fully loaded (stock, 91, 93, 100 oct programs) with security lockout, anti-theft, and fault code erase, it normally runs just over $1000 for 'fully loaded'. That's how most tunes are off of sale: GIAC for ex: http://www.awe-tuning.com/awe-gj2-0t-tsichip-2

The sales that all these tuners run will take about $400 off the cost of any fully loaded price.

I'm not sure how your guy could do APR at half price. I know they pretty much require their dealers to adhere to their pricing structure on anything but labor. APR has a live remote connection to issue to the tune to your ECU when they flash it. Unless your guy is doing his own tuning or found a way to bypass APR and grab their files for himself. If he can do it for that, then that's awesome.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Went out to eat last night with my girl and even with my car being parked in the furthest away spot from everyone else I still got a love tap on the bumber 

Good news is that I have a connection with a guy in a collision center... sand down, fill, repaint, clear, buff it's only gonna be $100. He said it will look like new when all said and done. Lucky for me no adjustments to the bumper need to be made, it took it pretty good.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

**** that sucks....my paints not perfect or anything but im glad i dont have any love taps like that, I'd go crazy


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> **** that sucks....my paints not perfect or anything but im glad i dont have any love taps like that, I'd go crazy


Ya man, I was so heated. Especially after only having this car 2 weeks and was so proud of the pristine body. This guy at the body shop does quality work, had a newer Audi S6 he was working on, so that made me feel at ease. 

I wonder if I should get anything else painted while it's in the shop.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Ya man, I was so heated. Especially after only having this car 2 weeks and was so proud of the pristine body. This guy at the body shop does quality work, had a newer Audi S6 he was working on, so that made me feel at ease.
> 
> I wonder if I should get anything else painted while it's in the shop.


Maybe get the chrome strip on the back and the reflectors body color painted? If you dont like the chrome and reflectors? What about the rear diffuser? That looks great color matched.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^ all great ideas:thumbup:


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Maybe get the chrome strip on the back and the reflectors body color painted? If you dont like the chrome and reflectors? What about the rear diffuser? That looks great color matched.


That could look pretty cool. Just white everything out. That would be unique for sure.

Does anyone happen to have any pics of that being done?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> That could look pretty cool.  Just white everything out. That would be unique for sure.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have any pics of that being done?


Someone has the diffuser painted white...theyll chime in im sure!

It would look very different and clean up the rear a lot. Black plastic, white, red reflectors, chrome strip...Thats a lot of different colors in a relatively small area!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> It's only $50 off if you get 1 program and that's it, which almost no one gets. If you get it fully loaded (stock, 91, 93, 100 oct programs) with security lockout, anti-theft, and fault code erase, it normally runs just over $1000 for 'fully loaded'. That's how most tunes are off of sale: GIAC for ex: http://www.awe-tuning.com/awe-gj2-0t-tsichip-2
> 
> The sales that all these tuners run will take about $400 off the cost of any fully loaded price.
> 
> I'm not sure how your guy could do APR at half price. I know they pretty much require their dealers to adhere to their pricing structure on anything but labor. APR has a live remote connection to issue to the tune to your ECU when they flash it. Unless your guy is doing his own tuning or found a way to bypass APR and grab their files for himself. If he can do it for that, then that's awesome.


That's why I said I'll believe it when I see it......i was actually planning to get one program only...well see


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I couldn't help but chiming in...lol.

Definitely lower rear valence in white as I did. I'm stuck now between whiting out my bumper reflectors (body color) or just matching the tint on my new rLine tails ( stock tails are in the below pic)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Someone has the diffuser painted white...theyll chime in im sure!
> 
> It would look very different and clean up the rear a lot. Black plastic, white, red reflectors, chrome strip...Thats a lot of different colors in a relatively small area!


Can't agree with you more...I'm soo against soo many colors is such a small area!!! Well said!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ill try to plastidip the reflectors white when the weather turns....maybe this weekend, and see If I like it.

Haven't seen a white car with that yet.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's why I said I'll believe it when I see it......i was actually planning to get one program only...well see


 Why one only?! Wait for sale and get all options done for the price of one!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Why one only?! Wait for sale and get all options done for the price of one!


Maybe because he doesn't want to bother with switching files back and forth. I had the fully loaded on my B6 and would drive "stock" during the week and 93 Octane on the weekend. That lasted for two weeks and then I just left it in 93.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Maybe because he doesn't want to bother with switching files back and forth. I had the fully loaded on my B6 and would drive "stock" during the week and 93 Octane on the weekend. That lasted for two weeks and then I just left it in 93.


Yes, less complexity is better...don't need the rest, even if it was the same price.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Painted is much cleaner.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I would want all of them. Stock for bringing it in for service. 93 for everyday, and I have been on road trips and been at stations where 91 is the best available. So it would be good to have that as a backup. There's no added complexity in just running one tune all the time and having the rest to use. Also, if you plan on going with meth ala AZ_CC, the 100 program can be used all the time.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

finally on...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Plasti Dipped my rear emblem today. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do like it, but I believe that the little secret is to color match with the car the bottom base where the VW emblem/badge places.

This is my VW MKVI










I hope you like it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Painted is much cleaner.


Nice, we have the exact same trim! Are you in IL around where Stero1d and Bora are?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

They are here! Just waiting to get lug locks n hubrings...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Ill try to plastidip the reflectors white when the weather turns....maybe this weekend, and see If I like it.
> 
> Haven't seen a white car with that yet.



OOOOO. Plastidip the reflectors. I think I will try that in black this weekend. I have been trying to figure out what to do with the rest of the can. 

I might also do the shiny surround around the DSG shifter.. It seems to beam the sun right in my eye no matter what time of day, makes me crazy:banghead:. Can anyone tell me how to remove the polished piece around the DSG shifter?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I would want all of them. Stock for bringing it in for service. 93 for everyday, and I have been on road trips and been at stations where 91 is the best available. So it would be good to have that as a backup. There's no added complexity in just running one tune all the time and having the rest to use. Also, if you plan on going with meth ala AZ_CC, the 100 program can be used all the time.


^^^ this

As a wise person once told me....its better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it....if u can get the fully loaded for the same price, why not?....like mike said what if the only gas available is 91 or even worse 87/89, it'd be nice to have the ability to detune down....i know alot of ppl that have switching capabilities but hardly ever use it (myself being one) but its always nice to have it JIC :beer:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like it, but I believe that the little secret is to color match with the car the bottom base where the VW emblem/badge places.
> 
> This is my VW MKVI
> 
> ...


Those look like Bonds 50 Cal Machine guns...Cool.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> They are here! Just waiting to get lug locks n hubrings...


Sweet!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Western burbs. Where u from?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Not something i did to my CC but they are from parts i bought for it....my collage at work


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> OOOOO. Plastidip the reflectors. I think I will try that in black this weekend. I have been trying to figure out what to do with the rest of the can.
> 
> I might also do the shiny surround around the DSG shifter.. It seems to beam the sun right in my eye no matter what time of day, makes me crazy:banghead:. Can anyone tell me how to remove the polished piece around the DSG shifter?


Plasti will hold up like a charm. Did my front lower lip last year and also glossified it. One year later, after crazy Michigan weather with snow, salt, 95% highway driving, not even a single chip! I did put like 10 coats though...lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> Those look like Bonds 50 Cal Machine guns...Cool.


Yeah mate! LOL

Those are Remus' 4" tail pipes!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


>


Nice work, how can I get mine looking like that??


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

X2 on that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

That emblem work is tight... I suck at arts and crafts though... I think I found a project for my mom to do when I visit the family this weekend.  Hand cut white vinyl pieces coming right up.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

notamechanic said:


> Don't do it! The grey wheels accent your white car perfectly. :thumbup:


^^^ +1

The polished/chome look on white doesn't look as good here is a pic when I had my polished interlagos for reference.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx for the suggestion...I agree


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Installed my k and n typhoon intake today. My Ecs Upgraded Diverter valve and blow off valve spacer will be here Saturday.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their opinions on the blacked out emblem. I am going to have to agree with KOWCC, and the rest of you guys that said it didn't really flow well. I already have the vinyl inserts, but I just wanted to see how the blacked out emblem would look first. Will be putting the vinyl inserts in soon if I don't get lazy and forget about it. :laugh:

And to update you guys on the parts install, and dyno from Neuspeed: we are just waiting for the parts to arrive at Neuspeed. They are currently sold out of the power pulley, and discharge pipe. I was told that everything should be here, and we should have my car on their dyno by the end of the month. Will keep you guys updated on that:beer:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> They are here! Just waiting to get lug locks n hubrings...


Nice. getting rdy for spring... jealous... I still gotta wait 2 more months for my wheels to be in stock...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> They are here! Just waiting to get lug locks n hubrings...


Just got mine in today also..... Box looks exactly the same. hmmm........ stance?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Just got mine in today also..... Box looks exactly the same. hmmm........ stance?


Lolz... U copied me!  which ones you got?

Edit:
good thing we still going to be unique  I got 6ix... but was really looking into 5ive, Until saw white BMW with 6ix... what offset you got??

what they came with? who did you order them thru?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lolz... U copied me!  which ones you got?
> 
> Edit:
> good thing we still going to be unique  I got 6ix... but was really looking into 5ive, Until saw white BMW with 6ix... what offset you got??
> ...


HAHA! I got 5ive 8.5 et35 front 10 et45 back. how wide are you on the back? I test fitted mine and it will be close on the inner wall of mine. they shaved 3mm on the back so I wouldn't have too much poke. I ordered them from OEMconcept... where did you get yours. Mine just came with the wheels and center caps. but they wont fit. I may have to shave the back of them down because the clips are too thick.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> HAHA! I got 5ive 8.5 et35 front 10 et45 back. how wide are you on the back? I test fitted mine and it will be close on the inner wall of mine. they shaved 3mm on the back so I wouldn't have too much poke. I ordered them from OEMconcept... where did you get yours. Mine just came with the wheels and center caps. but they wont fit. I may have to shave the back of them down because the clips are too thick.


I got them from b2autodesin and little disappointed. on their web clearly states that they include lug nuts, valve stems - and now they are giving me crap that you get that if buy at regular price and not discounted! On their web says - email for the pricing and price of wheels listed 0.00.....

I got 9.5et48 for rears bro..... My centercap not going to fit as well?

what tires are you putting on them? when is the install? cant wait to see em


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I got them from b2autodesin and little disappointed. on their web clearly states that they include lug nuts, valve stems - and now they are giving me crap that you get that if buy at regular price and not discounted! On their web says - email for the pricing and price of wheels listed 0.00.....
> 
> I got 9.5et48 for rears bro..... My centercap not going to fit as well?
> 
> what tires are you putting on them? when is the install? cant wait to see em


mine don't come with either also..... I was told to go with 225/35/20 all around. stretch the tire for no rubbing.... I think they both will look great!!

Im not lowered yet but plan on it soon.... they should look awesome after all is said and done which is hopefully wednesday


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> mine don't come with either also..... I was told to go with 225/35/20 all around. stretch the tire for no rubbing....


oh... you got 20s.... Baller  im doing 235x35x19....


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> oh... you got 20s.... Baller  im doing 235x35x19....


yeah I got 20's lol. with that wheel, all the pictures of the 19's just looked too small to the point they looked cheap.... however the 6ix's looked fine in 19's i was just attracted to the 5ives in 20's though haha


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> yeah I got 20's lol. with that wheel, all the pictures of the 19's just looked too small to the point they looked cheap.... however the 6ix's looked fine in 19's i was just attracted to the 5ives in 20's though haha


Trust me i was in ur boat... was looking into 5ive in 19s... looked all over 20s didnt look big at all...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Trust me i was in ur boat... was looking into 5ive in 19s... looked all over 20s didnt look big at all...


I think the reason the 6ix's look good in 19's is if you notice, the spoke extends all the way to the end of the wheel where as the 5ive's kind of roll into the end of the wheel... which slightly explains why 5ive's in 19's look small ....... idk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> I think the reason the 6ix's look good in 19's is if you notice, the spoke extends all the way to the end of the wheel where as the 5ive's kind of roll into the end of the wheel... which slightly explains why 5ive's in 19's look small ....... idk


Totally agree bro. Thats the only reason... Vossen Sc3 look fine for 19s cz spoke extends all way


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Totally agree bro. Thats the only reason... Vossen Sc3 look fine for 19s cz spoke extends all way


Great minds think exactly alike!:beer::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Great minds think exactly alike!:beer::beer:


True  Kowcc and Bora Rsi were supervising me on every step/question! :beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Guest2320 why did you go with 225/35/20? Tire will be too tall. Should have gone with 235/30/20. Just my 2¢:beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Stero1D was under serious observation. :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Confirmed my appointment to have my windshield replaced tomorrow 
Damn rock chips on my commute. Time for a new job. 









SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds to me like you guys need to get a room! 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Installed my OEM LED footwell lights, front and rear. Bought from a seller on Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-MK5-MK6-TIGUAN-MAGOTAN/909381_678291536.html

Best $28 I've spent on my CC BY FAR. The wiring kit came completely done, it is the factory wiring harness. No hacking/splicing whatsoever. Popped the main terminal into pin 50 of the middle harness of my 2013 CECM, then the ground wire had a loop at the end that went right to the ground bolt next to the CECM. Activated footwell lights in VCDS as well as Footwell Lights with Terminal 58d active, which makes them on while driving. You can adjust the brightness from 20-100%, in 5% increments for the intensity while driving. They are 100% when the door is open/interior lights come on. 

BTW, I used deAutoKey footwell LEDs for this. Each one has 6 LEDs on the board.

I keep it at 30% while driving. It matches the intensity and color temp of my HIDs and it looks like the dashboard is floating in the middle of the road when driving on a dark road at night. Really mindf%&ing in an awesome way.

I also bought the full set of chrome window/mirror/headlight switches from the same seller on there, along with the chrome tipped gas/trunk release switch, and a trim removal kit. All for $115 shipped. Took three weeks to get here but so worth the wait. The set they sell has the mirror switch with heat AND power folding. I only have heated mirrors, and asked if they could substitute the mirror switch with one that doesn't have folding. I never got a response, but sure enough they sent me the proper heated chrome mirror switch without folding. They don't even have that listed for sale and I still got it!  

Also, if anyone knows how to remove the drivers side speaker grill/trunk/gas switch assembly, let me know. I chipped my speaker grill trying to pop it off.

Anyway, on the the pics (crappy iPhone camera does not do it justice!)

Front:


Back:


30% intensity while driving


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @Guest2320 why did you go with 225/35/20? Tire will be too tall. Should have gone with 235/30/20. Just my 2¢:beer:


That is exactly what I thought! Lol but this guy that apparently knows everything about VW's and tires says I should roll the front fenders, and order 225/35. He says it will stretch down to a 30. I already ordered a set of 235/30 and a set of 255/30 and now I apparently need to take them back and order 4 225/35s


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

My turn to try plasti dip.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Id wait untill you put them on before you return the ones you got. Stretching 225 and 235 is a difference. What are you lowered on?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Id wait untill you put them on before you return the ones you got. Stretching 225 and 235 is a difference. What are you lowered on?


nothing yet plan on lowering about an inch


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Sounds to me like you guys need to get a room!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


awe... some1 is jealous  

wait till AZ boys get on it...lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Installed my OEM LED footwell lights, front and rear. Bought from a seller on Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-MK5-MK6-TIGUAN-MAGOTAN/909381_678291536.html


Looks great bro!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Looks great bro!


Thanks! Also, just did my Euro switch, almost forgot about that. No rear fogs to be had on my 13 US spec, but I did gain the ability to turn on just my parking lights or parking lights + fogs, which is awesome. Switch feels better/heavier than my OEM Spain manufactured one.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> awe... some1 is jealous
> 
> wait till AZ boys get on it...lol




Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Sounds to me like you guys need to get a room!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


You took the words right out of my mouth.......I dont think i have seen a dialogue between two consecutive people last that long on vortex!!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth.......I dont think i have seen a dialogue between two consecutive people last that long on vortex!!!:laugh:


Hey now!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

but for real, 255/30/20 on a 20x10 et45 is that okay?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth.......I dont think i have seen a dialogue between two consecutive people last that long on vortex!!!:laugh:


 U want find 3 page orgy AZ guys had? lol


Guest2320 said:


> Hey now!


Don't worry, bro, Kareem likes that.....:laugh:


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

I went OCD on the stoptechs and the ADV.1s lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finally looked up how to remove the door panel. Only popped two of the plastic rivets. Will have to get more from the dealer, but now I fully know how to get the door apart!

Got my last switch installed. The chrome gas/trunk release. Feels very substantial. When popping the trunk, it now feels like you're throwing the switch to unlock a vault. Not bad for $10 OEM from China!





The Euro Switch (LED DRLs and Fogs only in this shot)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

clean01golf said:


> I went OCD on the stoptechs and the ADV.1s lol


Finally!! Some REAL brakes on a CC! Lovely setup!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

clean01golf said:


> I went OCD on the stoptechs and the ADV.1s lol


That's a SERIOUS case of OCD right there. I would never hear the end of that story if the wife found out I did this.  :what:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> awe... some1 is jealous
> 
> wait till AZ boys get on it...lol


Haters gonna hate


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Haters gonna hate


Hating but nothing but :heart:! :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Haters gonna hate


This!!!!....lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

btw clean golf rip out that shower surround first chance you get. Those things are so janky and such a pain.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Guest2320 
255 will be too much on the back. It will fit but it will also rub and poke which im sure you dont want. Mount the one you ordered 235/30 on the back and see how it is. Since youre not lowered it will look funny but will work. :thumbup:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> My turn to try plasti dip.


Looks awesome!! maybe you should do the middle part of the lip. :beer::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Nice. getting rdy for spring... jealous... I still gotta wait 2 more months for my wheels to be in stock...


Bro go with Avantgrade! Dnt wait


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Looks awesome!! maybe you should do the middle part of the lip. :beer::beer:


Its a must, bro )) keep it real lol


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Just received my LED DRL today. How and where did you wire to the parking light bulb? Seems difficult to get to the bulb and plug. I'd like to tap into the parking light wire if I can find which one.

I have a euro light switch, so turning the parking lights and LED on/off will be as needed.

Any assistance is appreciated.

** Jeff **



Ampiler said:


> I bought them from this store : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=221122818589
> 
> the wiring is really easy, just plug the turn connector and wire one +12v from the park light bulb. (this is what i done), the DRL light (white) is automatically switched off when i use the turn indicator, and it dim up to full light again after (no coding needed)
> 
> ...


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Lights*



MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks! Also, just did my Euro switch, almost forgot about that. No rear fogs to be had on my 13 US spec, but I did gain the ability to turn on just my parking lights or parking lights + fogs, which is awesome. Switch feels better/heavier than my OEM Spain manufactured one.


I love driving with fogs and running lights too..... the last year to successfully enable the rear fogs was 2011. I blued up my fogs so they would match the led strip I added. They're my daytime running light package. Helps to be seen in traffic.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*direct*



JLondon said:


> Just received my LED DRL today. How and where did you wire to the parking light bulb? Seems difficult to get to the bulb and plug. I'd like to tap into the parking light wire if I can find which one.
> 
> I have a euro light switch, so turning the parking lights and LED on/off will be as needed.
> 
> ...


I just hooked mine up direct to a fuse that comes on with key.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeh, I don't want it on all the time or connected to my DRL. I want to control it with my Euro Switch.



batkeeper said:


> I just hooked mine up direct to a fuse that comes on with key.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> That is exactly what I thought! Lol but this guy that apparently knows everything about VW's and tires says I should roll the front fenders, and order 225/35. He says it will stretch down to a 30. I already ordered a set of 235/30 and a set of 255/30 and now I apparently need to take them back and order 4 225/35s


Here's pic of a 9.5" wide wheel with a 225/35 tire. This will somehow give you an idea of how it would look.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Here's pic of a 9.5" wide wheel with a 225/35 tire. This will somehow give you an idea of how it would look.


damn... hope my 9.5 with 235 are going to look better..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> damn... hope my 9.5 with 235 are going to look better..


I know, those are fugly looking ain't it? Not a fan of crazy tire stretches :thumbdown:.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

JLondon said:


> Yeh, I don't want it on all the time or connected to my DRL. I want to control it with my Euro Switch.


If you hook it up to your switch, if your lights are on the led drl's will be one.. Can become pretty cluttered looking with fogs etc and you won't be able to turn them off if wanted. Either every light on the car is off, or the led drl's are on along with your parking/headlights etc..
I ran a seperate in-line switch so I can turn them on and off as I wanted.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finally looked up how to remove the door panel. Only popped two of the plastic rivets. Will have to get more from the dealer, but now I fully know how to get the door apart!
> 
> Got my last switch installed. The chrome gas/trunk release. Feels very substantial. When popping the trunk, it now feels like you're throwing the switch to unlock a vault. Not bad for $10 OEM from China!
> 
> ...



Man it looks a lot better! Where did you buy the chrome gas/trunk release switches?

Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> I know, those are fugly looking ain't it? Not a fan of crazy tire stretches :thumbdown:.


I'm not fan as well, but had no choice, cz want the wheels to look concave 

we will see soon!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its a must, bro )) keep it real lol


no doubt home skillet! lol, yeaaah..i can't be ghetto :laugh::laugh:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Got my r line last Wednesday so it stil has temp tags, but it already has LED license plate resonator delete painted calipers and just last night lowered 

Can't upload pics from my phone I reached my limit :/ I'll upload some later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

van33 said:


> Here's pic of a 9.5" wide wheel with a 225/35 tire. This will somehow give you an idea of how it would look.










i don't like the way the wheels are poking out of the tires. is that because the tire is stretched?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> i don't like the way the wheels are poking out of the tires. is that because the tire is stretched?


Dude, you crack me up all the time with your celebrity facial inserts....Lol...Yes, they're stretched wayyyy to much.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> i don't like the way the wheels are poking out of the tires. is that because the tire is stretched?


Not sure if you just don't understand how stretching works or if you just really wanted a reason to post one of those stupid expression faces.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Getting the dp repaired as we speak then taking a ride over to aptuning to go stage 2


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Getting the dp repaired as we speak then taking a ride over to aptuning to go stage 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


So did the one i told u about work?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Dude, you crack me up all the time with your celebrity facial inserts....Lol...Yes, they're stretched wayyyy to much.


Piff, looks like you have more fans!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Piff CC said:


>


Nice lol. Keep killing 'em with the faces bro. :laugh:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

STG II dsg Unitronic...the masterpiece finally is complete!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Not sure if you just don't understand how stretching works or if you just really wanted a reason to post one of those stupid expression faces.












i'm gonna say this and not address it again because i don't want to derail the thread. yes i know how tire stretching works. OBVIOUSLY the tire is overstretched and i don't like the way it looks. i'm entitled. the thing is, i wasn't talking to you. i was offering my opinion to the OP. nexttime, shut up and only offer your commentary to me when i ask for it.










now back to these beautiful CC's.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> STG II dsg Unitronic...the masterpiece finally is complete!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats awesome, the car must be a beast 

Im going on the dyno tnrw....will post up numbers after


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> i'm gonna say this and not address it again because i don't want to derail the thread. yes i know how tire stretching works. OBVIOUSLY the tire is overstretched and i don't like the way it looks. i'm entitled. the thing is, i wasn't talking to you. i was offering my opinion to the OP. nexttime, shut up and only offer your commentary to me when i ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are an interesting fellow. Let's read what you said, and what I commented on again:



Piff CC said:


> i don't like the way the wheels are poking out of the tires. *is that because the tire is stretched?*


The first part of that quote is an opinion, which I did not question or comment on. Everyone gets an opinion, and I agree with you. A 225/35 on a 9.5 is too much stretch.

What I said:



flipflp said:


> Not sure if you just don't understand how stretching works or if you just really wanted a reason to post one of those stupid expression faces.


What I commented on was the bold part of your comment, which is you asking why the wheel stuck out past the tire to a picture someone posted to show what a stretch would look like. My question was to determine if it was just ignorance that made you post, or the need to get thumbs up for posting pictures of people's heads. By your admission you know EXACTLY what stretching is so you've answered that question for me, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats awesome, the car must be a beast
> 
> Im going on the dyno tnrw....will post up numbers after


It is absolutely a blast to drive every day, the best part is that the mpg is getting almost to a Prius..can't ask for more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

flipflp said:


> You are an interesting fellow. Let's read what you said, and what I commented on again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic of your car, and shut up....


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Complete list of Smileys that Piff CC is using. 

LINK


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> i'm gonna say this and not address it again because i don't want to derail the thread. yes i know how tire stretching works. OBVIOUSLY the tire is overstretched and i don't like the way it looks. i'm entitled. the thing is, i wasn't talking to you. i was offering my opinion to the OP. nexttime, shut up and only offer your commentary to me when i ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep those faces coming...IMO they're the funniest things that have hit this thread In a while!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wewww.....it's getting heated on this thread









How you like that one Piff? Do I pass the test? Lol


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Good point, but, think I'd like to try with the parking lights wire first.

Maybe I'll see your setup on Saturday night if you're around.



njm23 said:


> If you hook it up to your switch, if your lights are on the led drl's will be one.. Can become pretty cluttered looking with fogs etc and you won't be able to turn them off if wanted. Either every light on the car is off, or the led drl's are on along with your parking/headlights etc..
> I ran a seperate in-line switch so I can turn them on and off as I wanted.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> post a pic of your car, and shut up....


If your only response is "shut up", you don't have much to stand on.

Instead of arguing on the internet further, I'll contribute!

Installed my puddle lights and blindspot mirrors:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> If your only response is "shut up", you don't have much to stand on.
> 
> Instead of arguing on the internet further, I'll contribute!
> 
> Installed my puddle lights and blindspot mirrors:


bro does it have blue tint to it or not? hard to tell


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Wewww.....it's getting heated on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> So did the one i told u about work?


I just received that one today. Boxed all ripped open and no nuts, bolts, clamp or anything else. I had a custom exhaust shop fix everything up. At ap tuning right now. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

van33 said:


> Here's pic of a 9.5" wide wheel with a 225/35 tire. This will somehow give you an idea of how it would look.


I think I can deal with it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I just received that one today. Boxed all ripped open and no nuts, bolts, clamp or anything else. I had a custom exhaust shop fix everything up. At ap tuning right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


Dam that sucks, good news atleast is that the clamp they supply is junk....but it doesnt come with anything else like bolts or gasket, just the useless clamp 

Stage 2 is awesome though


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got APR Stage 1 today and no more misfires! Took it up to 7k rpm after downshifting at about 75-80mph. Doing this would throw a CEL and misfire every time when I had GIAC. APR feels much more smooth at all speeds than the GIAC tune. APR pulls a bit harder at higher speeds. Less pedal travel to pass. 

They both feel about the same off the line. GIAC feels more peaky through the power band. APR feels much a bit more linear. So happy to have a tune again most of all. Mind you this is my experience with my 2013 motor/MED17.5.2 ECU that is newer, so chances are that GIAC is still tweaking their file for this ECU. APR seems more VW focused and perhaps has a bit more refinement for this one.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> bro does it have blue tint to it or not? hard to tell


These are the ones from ECS, no tint just the blindspot bend. They are a little tough to get used to but work great. A little extra vision doesn't hurt!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Today...I bought my cc!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Installed my Ecs atmospheric blow off valve spacer and upgraded Diverter valve. Sounds awesome when the pressure blows off.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

What exactly is a blow off valve spacer? How does it work? What is the purpose? Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> What exactly is a blow off valve spacer? How does it work? What is the purpose? Appreciate any feedback.


This is where I got it from. Might explain it. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Intake/ES1832412/


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I installed the k and n typhoon intake yesterday. I notices the engine revs to about 1.5k for about 5 seconds then goes to normal. Threw a check engine light today. I scanned it and it showed engine idle too high. Anyone have a solution for this. Or does the car need to get used to it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I know after u install any intake u usually let it idle fir about 5-10 minutes so the car can adjust....thats what i did with my carbonio


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> I know after u install any intake u usually let it idle fir about 5-10 minutes so the car can adjust....thats what i did with my carbonio


Ok. I'll do that. Thx.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Drove the **** out of it on the Dragon. Am got sideways. A bit was fun


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam that sucks, good news atleast is that the clamp they supply is junk....but it doesnt come with anything else like bolts or gasket, just the useless clamp
> 
> Stage 2 is awesome though


Well thats good. I just sent them a message asking for a RMA to return it. And yes Stage 2 is Awesome!!!!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Today - I got my new steering wheel installed, tires rotated, alignment, windows open and close via key fob and paddle shifter enable through vag com. Now, I just need to order a new shift boot with the red stitching and I'll be set


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Today I put my new wheels on the CC:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

JLondon said:


> Good point, but, think I'd like to try with the parking lights wire first.
> 
> Maybe I'll see your setup on Saturday night if you're around.


Yea, if you want to try and use the parking lights, you can either see if a fuse activates when any of the headlights/tail lights are turned on. Or you can pull the headlight switch out and test the pins to see what pin controls the parking lights and tap into that wire. I am fairly positive on a euro switch it is pin 3.

I was thinking of coming out, but I am going to be up in Vermont, i'll be trying to make it out if there is another one though :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

9r's_CC said:


> Today - I got my new steering wheel installed, tires rotated, alignment, windows open and close via key fob and paddle shifter enable through vag com. Now, I just need to order a new shift boot with the red stitching and I'll be set



How do you get the shifter surround off? Mine is DSG.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Pulls up. Put shifter in neutral and pull from the top.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> This pic is FOGS ONLY. I'm very very impressed!


 That is very impressive. Who needs headlights when you got HID fogs:thumbup:

Edit: more info on the HID kit?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

You got the DDM slim balasts with error eliminators I take it? 35w or 55w? After seeing those pics, I think that kit is moving to the top of my mods list!

Also, someone else asked for the link to the chrome tipped gas/trunk switches that I got (The price went up $10 since I ordered, but they do have a $5 off $100 coupon):

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...assat-B6-B7L-CC-35D-959/909381_764516102.html

They have a whole bunch of other really cheap, but full OEM parts here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/VW-Accessories/909381_211645508.html


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That is very impressive. Who needs headlights when you got HID fogs:thumbup:
> 
> Edit: more info on the HID kit?


The HID fog lights are very impressive indeed - perhaps even overkill :laugh:

My concern is the double-sided tape, though. It doesn't hold well over time.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

giecsar said:


> The HID fog lights are very impressive indeed - perhaps even overkill :laugh:
> 
> My concern is the double-sided tape, though. It doesn't hold well over time.


I've had double sided tape on my LED decoders for my LED license plate lights, and it has held up really well for 3 weeks.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Most important of all...NO ERROR CODES!!! And yes, my 2012 is infamous for throwing those.....BUT NOT THIS TIME...lol


Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Either one will do


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Congrats :thumbup:


Thanks, that's a first! Only thing now is that my OEM HIDs looks a little yellowish. I need find out the stock Kelvin rating on those bulbs, I'm assuming about 4k. I'll have to order a pair with a better color match.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks, that's a first! Only thing now is that my OEM HIDs looks a little yellowish. I need find out the stock Kelvin rating on those bulbs, I'm assuming about 4k. I'll have to order a pair with a better color match.


OEM HIDs are 4300K.
Indeed they look slightly yellowish, I wish they were 5000K... I'd recommend ordering a pair of Philips D1S 5000K. If you don't mind waiting I'll order them in a few weeks and post the results.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

This is about the difference I now see between the OEM heads and my 4500 fogs. Seems like 5000 headlight bulbs would be a great match. I guess the fogs that were sold as 4500 are more like 5000!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@kowcc
Glad you like them and the do look great.::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks again brother!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> This is about the difference I now see between the OEM heads and my 4500 fogs. Seems like 5000 headlight bulbs would be a great match. I guess the fogs that were sold as 4500 are more like 5000!


Yes your fogs are 5000K.
By the way, last I checked a pair of D1S lamps was around 100$ on ebay.. but naturally there's always the possibility of them being chinese knockoffs..


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

They do look good , I've had mine installed last year fogs & low beams but was throwing error codes and had to get rid of them cuz one headlight was constantly going off , looks like I'm gonna have to try these now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> They do look good , I've had mine installed last year fogs & low beams but was throwing error codes and had to get rid of them cuz one headlight was constantly going off , looks like I'm gonna have to try these now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Order them, I will install!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Attended car meet and took some pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

giecsar said:


> OEM HIDs are 4300K.
> Indeed they look slightly yellowish, I wish they were 5000K... I'd recommend ordering a pair of Philips D1S 5000K. If you don't mind waiting I'll order them in a few weeks and post the results.


If I were you I would drop the Phillips as they are widely know as sh!t

Get yourself some Osram Xenarc 5k and you will never go back again.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I know that OEMs are German Osrams. Osram calls their 5000k "blue-white". I known that they aren't truly blue because you really have to go with the Kelvin rating (i wan pure white)...

Saw an eBay ad for a set of 4 bulbs for $450 and was sticker shocked.

Where's the best place to buy?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Are these the exact set to buy?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

In process


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dynoed the car....it was on the 100 octane file....we couldn't get the car to stay in gear and it kept kicking down so therefore i couldnt get a good accurate torque number....and after dynoing it and looking at my AFRs, he said they were too rich at 14.7 across the board and he suggested i take the 10 file off and use the 91....im gonna drive it around some and let the ecu adapt some and prolly in 2 weeks ill go back for new numbers

My best run was 276whp 290wtq both @5000 rpm


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Cruise in 3rd, put it in manual mode, upshift to 4th and hold the shifter up and it will stay in gear throughout the run, without shifting up/down. It may only work if you have paddle shifters. Not 100% sure.

Edit: Thread on the issue here: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=108730&postcount=7


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Cruise in 3rd, put it in manual mode, upshift to 4th and hold the shifter up and it will stay in gear throughout the run, without shifting up/down. It may only work if you have paddle shifters. Not 100% sure.
> 
> Edit: Thread on the issue here: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=108730&postcount=7


Dang I'm gonna try that right now, hopefully it works


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

235 on 9.5


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> 235 on 9.5


The finish on those wheels will look great with your body color! IMO..lets see.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Soon bro


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Had a buddy buy me Interior LEDS just gotta buy the rears cause they were the wrong sets. But for now my trunk, glove, front dome and vanity lights look aaaaaaaaaamazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheels are on 

Love it!

Still minor things need to be finished thou


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Still minor things need to be finished thou


What size are the wheels? 19's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Loving the new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn those are sick!!!! Congrats, after a long long wait!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Rico n Kareem!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Went over with AZ_CC today to watch him do his dyno pulls. Had my camera from cars and coffee so I thought id' throw a few things up for him. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> My best run was 276whp 290wtq both @5000 rpm


thats with meth right


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ciki said:


> thats with meth right


That's with 100 octane file running meth. After running the wide band he ended up switching back down to the 91 file since his a/f was running lean. Since he was having trouble with getting the car to stay in the gear he wanted the torque number shows low on this but it's probably 20-30 higher.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> thats with meth right


Yes sir


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Went over with AZ_CC today to watch him do his dyno pulls. Had my camera from cars and coffee so I thought id' throw a few things up for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thx for going with me, it was fun....nice video :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx for going with me, it was fun....nice video :thumbup:


Thanks next time though I think i'll stay near the front of the car, I just wasn't sure if your dyno guy wanted to be on camera or not. Didn't wanna push it.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Stero1D

Nice offset on the back wheels and front too.  Wheel look incredible on your car/color :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I installed my Injen intake. It has a weird whistle to it, but you can hear the turbo
Spool pretty nicely now. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

My BSH intake has a whine to it as well but I love it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @Stero1D
> 
> Nice offset on the back wheels and front too.  Wheel look incredible on your car/color :thumbup::beer:


Thanks for all ur help, Wheels King


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

dracer219 said:


> My BSH intake has a whine to it as well but I love it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't mind the whistle. It just caught me off guard. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Held the first Central Jersey CC meet tonight. Great turnout. Had about 7 or so CCs show up and about 20-25 VWs total come through. 

Hopefully we can keep these meets going and get some others to come out as well!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

My CC threw a code. Said it was the idle control valve. Where is it located. Prolly just needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Still minor things need to be finished thou


I like the wheels. Great choice. What's the offset? Are all 4 rims 9.5?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Installed CC door sills, rear footwell lights and did some OCD vacuuming  . I removed both front seats, rear bench and door sill panels. 

Removal in progress 









Front door sill installed









Rear door sill installed


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Little fun with vagcom


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Meow


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> Today - I got my new steering wheel installed, tires rotated, alignment, windows open and close via key fob and paddle shifter enable through vag com. Now, I just need to order a new shift boot with the red stitching and I'll be set


Looks great...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of you probably already use them, but I used a Microfiber towel to dry the car today. This is the best way of drying a car I have ever used, highly recommend it. I have always used them for polishing, but never drying.

I had to wash her after the worst bug killing I have ever seen on one of my own cars. I should have done a before and after shot.









I also plastidipped one rear reflector, I think I will do the other. Thoughts?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

MF towels are a must for drying a car. Just make sure you use ones that are for drying. Yes there is a difference. Some will scratch your paint as you are using them. Just buy a 48x24 and blot instead of drag. Most people scratch their paint wile drying or washing. 

@Waltern your car looks amazing :thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> Most of you probably already use them, but I used a Microfiber towel to dry the car today. This is the best way of drying a car I have ever used, highly recommend it. I have always used them for polishing, but never drying.
> 
> I had to wash her after the worst bug killing I have ever seen on one of my own cars. I should have done a before and after shot.
> 
> ...


By far the best 13 r-line I've seen to date! Rear reflectors black look amazing...much cleaner.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone replaced the HID bulbs on a first gen CC with OEM bi-x? Heard the bumper and light assembly need to come off.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Has anyone replaced the HID bulbs on a first gen CC with OEM bi-x? Heard the bumper and light assembly need to come off.


I don't think there are too many of us here with OEM HIDs.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am doing the passenger side reflector this afternoon.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

FastB7S4 said:


> I don't think there are too many of us here with OEM HIDs.


Lol that's kinda sad. I haven't had to replace mine yet but if I have to takeoff the bumper I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Lol that's kinda sad. I haven't had to replace mine yet but if I have to takeoff the bumper I'm going to be pissed!


Mine are working fine, I just want to replace the stock 4300k with 5000k


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

I changed mine. No need to remove the bumper. A little tight but wasn't difficult.


----------



## Bronx_VW_SalesRep (Mar 24, 2013)

i see in your signature you installed the euro cup holders...how do you like them, what was the install like, and where did you buy? any pictures of the install?


----------



## Bronx_VW_SalesRep (Mar 24, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed CC door sills, rear footwell lights and did some OCD vacuuming  . I removed both front seats, rear bench and door sill panels.
> 
> Removal in progress
> 
> ...


i see in your signature you installed the euro cup holders...how do you like them, what was the install like, and where did you buy? any pictures of the install?


----------



## Mulibarr2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Plasti dip- before and after*


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Mulibarr2 said:


>


ninja quote while links still broke


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Still minor things need to be finished thou


Nice, and we're just getting into the good weather to enjoy them! :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

waltern said:


> Most of you probably already use them, but I used a Microfiber towel to dry the car today. This is the best way of drying a car I have ever used, highly recommend it. I have always used them for polishing, but never drying.
> 
> I had to wash her after the worst bug killing I have ever seen on one of my own cars. I should have done a before and after shot.
> 
> ...


I never really liked the newer CC. This is by far the best one I have seen to date. Your car has a nice flow to it. I'm not a huge fan of chrome wheels but again you somehow pulled that off as well. The plasti-dipped reflector ties everything together. I haven been planning on tinting my tails and plasti-dipping my reflectors. I already have all the stuff. Just have to find the time to do it. This weekend I was busy getting the dp installed, the intake installed and going stage 2. I still need to install my lower tq mount insert as well. 

Overall your car looks great. Ill still keep my coupe over the newer cc but you definitely made me a fan of yours. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Los1 said:


> I like the wheels. Great choice. What's the offset? Are all 4 rims 9.5?


Thanks man... 8.5et32 Front and 9.5et48 Rear


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

sk8too said:


> Lol that's kinda sad. I haven't had to replace mine yet but if I have to takeoff the bumper I'm going to be pissed!


I know on my mkvi the bumper had to be moved forward to get the headlight housing out to access the bulb. I didn't remove it all the way, I ended up just sliding it forward. But it was definitely necessary. It's just one more thing the manufacturer does to try to lure you back to the dealership for more stealership games. Most people hear about removing the bumper and say they don't want to go through the trouble. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

sk8too said:


> Little fun with vagcom


Where is this located in vagcom. I have the rain sensors just need to enable this. 

Please and thanks. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Bronx_VW_SalesRep said:


> i see in your signature you installed the euro cup holders...how do you like them, what was the install like, and where did you buy? any pictures of the install?


I think Euro Cup holder adds more class to your interior. Everybody says that install is PITA but i think this is only because everybody uses original DIY where you keep console inside car. I say release console and take it out!!! Install cup holder outside your car -> put console back in your car -> fasten it and you done. 1.5 to 2 hour job 

Here is DIY but read few of my last posts for improved instructions(IMO) :laugh:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-Installation-DONE!&p=81032012#post81032012

The current best price for cup holder is here (black only):
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...t-B6-B7-CC-3CD-858-329A/909381_779180365.html


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Where is this located in vagcom. I have the rain sensors just need to enable this.
> 
> Please and thanks.
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5374935-Activating-Rain-Closing-in-2012-VW-CC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I changed mine. No need to remove the bumper. A little tight but wasn't difficult.


You changed to 5000k? If so can you please post some night pics and if you have before and afters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed 8" powered subwoofer that is connected to my ANS-810 










Fought with LEDs couldnt get them to work, i wired resistors wrong, didnt have time to redo it so I tapped into low beams



















And took this picture


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

peterek said:


> Installed 8" powered subwoofer that is connected to my ANS-810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. How do you like the new subwoofer? Where'd you get it from? Price? Do you have it tacked down or does it slide around? How does it sound in there? I ask because I definitely need some more bass in my car. Good thing is I can wire anything together. 

Thanks in advance


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I like that subwoofer because it is small enough to stay out of the way of the rest of the trunk. I need bass but don't want to give up too much trunk space. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks pretty good. How do you like the new subwoofer? Where'd you get it from? Price? Do you have it tacked down or does it slide around? How does it sound in there? I ask because I definitely need some more bass in my car. Good thing is I can wire anything together.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Got it from amazon
For around $100
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002WN2JS4/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit

Before i was thinking about getting basslink but didnt want to spent $200 on subwoofer and this one had good reviews

Sounds good i wired it via rca cable to subwoofer output on my ans810

It is pretty heavy so it doesnt slide around,


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Still minor things need to be finished thou


Very nice man, now you really need to get on with those headlights.. opcorn:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone replaced the HID bulbs on a first gen CC with OEM bi-x? Heard the bumper and light assembly need to come off.
> ...


I guess I'm one of those few people... I haven't replaced the HID bulbs yet but I have taken a look at VW's procedures. It does say to remove the bumper first.
Someone said it is doable without removing the bumper, but I think it is much easier if you remove the bumper. We'll see.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed CC door sills, rear footwell lights and did some OCD vacuuming  . I removed both front seats, rear bench and door sill panels.


Hey man, I know this has been discussed before but I can't seem to find the posts/threads.
Would you be so kind to post a wiring diagram for the front & rear footwell lights?
I need to understand how to wire them so that all 4 can be toggled via the MFA.
Also, how did you hide the wires?

Thanks


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

peterek said:


> Installed 8" powered subwoofer that is connected to my ANS-810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the headlights!!!

do the LEDs stay on when the headlights are turned off? can you post a link to where you bought these headlights from? I couldn't find it. Thanks...:beer:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Dropped her off at the dealer for some warranty work this morning. Got a base level jetta for a loaner.... I miss my CC already 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Piff CC said:


> I love the headlights!!!
> 
> do the LEDs stay on when the headlights are turned off? can you post a link to where you bought these headlights from? I couldn't find it. Thanks...:beer:


Check my other thread, projector headlights with led strip for more info


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Very nice man, now you really need to get on with those headlights.. opcorn:


Thanks!

This weekend, man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> I love the headlights!!!
> 
> do the LEDs stay on when the headlights are turned off? can you post a link to where you bought these headlights from? I couldn't find it. Thanks...:beer:


Love ur headlights! Car looks sick, man!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

dieracks said:


> Dropped her off at the dealer for some warranty work this morning. Got a base level jetta for a loaner.... I miss my CC already
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah that blows. I usually make them give me the fully loaded passat loaner lol


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Still minor things need to be finished thou


My favorite cc+wheel combo yet. Looks so clean and subtle. Makes me want to get low and put some wheels on. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

giecsar said:


> Hey man, I know this has been discussed before but I can't seem to find the posts/threads.
> Would you be so kind to post a wiring diagram for the front & rear footwell lights?
> I need to understand how to wire them so that all 4 can be toggled via the MFA.
> Also, how did you hide the wires?
> ...


LINK


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Trigger Wire*

Added the trigger wire and performed Vag Com for rear fogs. Changed to have L or R DRL turn off when signal engaged. Changed coding to add up/down function via remote control. Added the auto-close when rain sensed, but didn't work. I'm thinking the wiper control arm in the interior may need to be engaged to the first setting for rain sensing? Not sure if that would matter or not.

Trigger wire was super easy... of course ECS Tuning has instructions for a B6 to do and didn't really till I removed the terminal from C12 (for ECS, they say to pull this wire and put into B4), that B4 was already wired and further read that CC's were pre-wired and the Passat is not. 

Bought a terminal kit for that specific step too. :laugh:

Instead of being an hour... would have been a 20 min job to install the trigger wire. Super EASY.

Also, remote will roll down all windows, but will not close all (closes all, but driver's window).


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Where is this located in vagcom. I have the rain sensors just need to enable this.
> 
> Please and thanks.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Gorilla Lug Bolts in black, so can finalize wheels.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My favorite cc+wheel combo yet. Looks so clean and subtle. Makes me want to get low and put some wheels on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1



Thank you, very much man!:beer:
Get on the lowering bro! Eibachs all the way if don't want mess w/ Coilovers:thumbup:


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Finished the bags last night.. Horrible Instagram pic.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yeah that blows. I usually make them give me the fully loaded passat loaner lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


I asked for a passat but all they had was jettas. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Dynoed the car....it was on the 100 octane file....we couldn't get the car to stay in gear and it kept kicking down so therefore i couldnt get a good accurate torque number....and after dynoing it and looking at my AFRs, he said they were too rich at 14.7 across the board and he suggested i take the 10 file off and use the 91....im gonna drive it around some and let the ecu adapt some and prolly in 2 weeks ill go back for new numbers
> 
> My best run was 276whp 290wtq both @5000 rpm


That's are great numbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> The current best price for cup holder is here (black only):
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...t-B6-B7-CC-3CD-858-329A/909381_779180365.html


Love the prices on the stuff for our cars in the last year with Aliexpress coming more common place. Euro cup holder used to be $100+ from a few sources. Footwell lights before AliExpress were mainly able to get from dealer for $120 or so complete, now you can get kit including wiring for less than $30. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> That's are great numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir i was happy with them :beer:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Without quoting the pictures again, Stero1D the wheels look great!

Spent about 7 hours Saturday learning how to install coilovers on the CC. Some cuts and bruises later I am officially lowered. ST Coilovers.

Before:

2012 VW CC R-Line by flipflop097, on Flickr

After, JUST hit the ground:

VW CC ST coilovers first pics by flipflop097, on Flickr

Not my favorite angle, not a fan of static slams and sunken wheels but for now it'll do:

VW CC ST coilovers first pics by flipflop097, on Flickr

My CC and my 86 MR2 getting gas before the late night trip back to LA:

All my girls in one place by flipflop097, on Flickr

For reference, the FTG measurements after a few miles of shake down was 25" Driver Front, 25.5" Pass. Front, 26" Both Rears. The car now has about 300 miles on it and I can tell the rear has settled quite a bit. I'll take some more measurements in the next few days to get an idea of what adjustments I need to make.

The ride is great, firm but not harsh. My girlfriend drove it the 225 miles home and had no complaints! I love the low look but now I need wheels  SOON.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the good words man!!! 

Love the way Coilovers on UR CC..... Im going to think abt switching to coilovers but later....

btw how did you manage to ride MR2 n CC at the same time?

p.s ordered black gorilla bolts, hope its going to come w key....


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks for the good words man!!!
> 
> Love the way Coilovers on UR CC..... Im going to think abt switching to coilovers but later....
> 
> ...


Thanks! My girlfriend got the luxury ride home, I got blown around by wind and semi trucks for 4 hours 

I'm sure that set will come with a key, if not let me know!


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Without quoting the pictures again, Stero1D the wheels look great!
> 
> Spent about 7 hours Saturday learning how to install coilovers on the CC. Some cuts and bruises later I am officially lowered. ST Coilovers.
> 
> ...



looks awesome flipflp!!
my car is a twin of yours and i just purchased ST coils too (waiting for front strut mounts)

anything i should be advised of for the install??
thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thanks! My girlfriend got the luxury ride home, I got blown around by wind and semi trucks for 4 hours
> 
> I'm sure that set will come with a key, if not let me know!


Lucky GF 

Will let you know about the key


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Still minor things need to be finished thou


WOW!!..looks fantastic bro! good job! :beer::thumbup:eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Thanks, bro!!!:beer:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

CC808 said:


> looks awesome flipflp!!
> my car is a twin of yours and i just purchased ST coils too (waiting for front strut mounts)
> 
> anything i should be advised of for the install??
> thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! 

I was thinking of making a DIY post, but I didn't take any pictures during the install, and that is really when DIYs are most helpful. I can give a few tips though:

First thing I did was assemble the front coilovers and ST uses a 22mm nut for their strut top, factory I believe is 21mm. I went to Harbor Freight and bought a set of metric offset box wrenches which includes a 20/22mm wrench for $16. Worked great. Link: http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-metric-offset-box-wrench-set-32042.html

The rear suspension is a joke, super easy. Only hard part is getting the factory shocks removed from the top mounts. Used an impact to break the nut loose and felt a little guilty. Only way I could do it.

Here is what I did on the front that worked after a lot of trial and error, kicking, screaming, cursing and bleeding:

1. Spray a lubricant between the strut and spindle. Let that fall through the gap and soak for a bit. If you have 4 jackstands just let this soak while you do the rear suspension. My car only has 24k miles but it not happening without lube soak.

2. Remove sway bar links from struts on both sides, 18mm socket. This will allow the sway bar to rotate a bit more.

3. Remove spindle pinch bolt/nut, triple square tool, 18mm socket.

4. Remove 3 nuts holding ball joint to lower control arm, 16mm? socket. Bend control arm down and out of the way.

5. Unclip, move aside, etc. any brake sensor wires.

6. Insert spreader tool into the spindle. I used a 1/2" drive spreader tool with a 3/8" drive adapter and a short ratchet. Make sure you have the spreader turned the full width/90 degrees.

7. Breathe deep, find your inner ninja and kick down firmly on the top of the brake disc. If the stars have aligned, 1-3 swift kicks should have the strut and spindle separated. Rejoice.

8. Remove 3 13mm bolts from the strut top.

9. R&R strut - coilover cleaning the lubricant off of the spindle before replacing.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

New wheels, lugano's and exhaust from a few days ago.

http://db.tt/LYQKpIFI

http://db.tt/2xQvIGLC


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will22 said:


> New wheels, lugano's and exhaust from a few days ago.
> 
> http://db.tt/LYQKpIFI
> 
> http://db.tt/2xQvIGLC


19's right? Can we get a close up pic of the wheels? I'm diggin it.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

van33 said:


> 19's right? Can we get a close up pic of the wheels? I'm diggin it.


I will get you one tomorrow as it's dark here now.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thought I would share this interesting observation. Eibachs settle quite alot! 

First pic is Tomas CC on Eibachs. He drove them for 3k miles, then swapped for coils.

The nice guy he is, he gave me his springs, and i still thank him to this day!

The second pic is my car with Tomas springs...the difference is extremely noticeable, especially in the rear. It's a perfect comparison, same angle, same driveway decline, same wheels, pretty much the same car, so you can't ask for a better comparison!!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

CC808 said:


> anything i should be advised of for the install??
> thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


Check out posts by snobrdrdan in the Suspension thread. He is a suspension Guru for the CC.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

KOWCC said:


>


wow that looks great! what's the name of those wheels again? def my favorite oem wheel option.

edit: found em, scirocco's!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

No, actually saggitas.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kowcc urs is heavier, due to all those extra features you got, thats why it sits lil lower


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking of making a DIY post, but I didn't take any pictures during the install, and that is really when DIYs are most helpful. I can give a few tips though:
> 
> ...



Thank you Sir!!
Printing! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

**** me


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

CC808 said:


> Thank you Sir!!
> Printing! :beer::beer::beer:


Very welcome! I've read so many different ways but this worked for me. Passenger side took me 2 hours of pain, the driver side was done in 20 minutes once I did my learning.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> **** me


Ouch.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Took my baby out for a nice drive on this beautiful day couldn't help but snap a few pic.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Back looks great :thumbup:....front needs to come down a bit


----------



## asarkisian (Mar 26, 2013)

*Steering wheel*

That steering wheel looks amazing. Was the upgrade difficult? I'm thinking of doing the same but I'm kind of worried about how to do it with the air bag and all.

How much did the upgrade cost you?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

asarkisian said:


> That steering wheel looks amazing. Was the upgrade difficult? I'm thinking of doing the same but I'm kind of worried about how to do it with the air bag and all.
> 
> How much did the upgrade cost you?


Usually these steering wheels run from 600-700.. can find used cheaper n more expensive as well... THey gotta be with airbag, stock CC airbag dsnt work.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Went to a car show and won best daily driver on my CC barely a week old for me and already winning  only got painted calipers coilovers and Asti dip girl and rear emblem, de badged rear 









My Fahrenheit won best paint, best interior, and best water-cooled





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

van33 said:


> 19's right? Can we get a close up pic of the wheels? I'm diggin it.


Close up for you. It was either these or sagitta's.


http://db.tt/YIEGvOkX


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Today - I got my new steering wheel installed, tires rotated, alignment, windows open and close via key fob and paddle shifter enable through vag com. Now, I just need to order a new shift boot with the red stitching and I'll be set


Can you post a daytime shot of this wheel? I was considering the same one, but I wasn't sure how the red stitching would look against a black interior.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thought I would share this interesting observation. Eibachs settle quite alot!
> 
> First pic is Tomas CC on Eibachs. He drove them for 3k miles, then swapped for coils.
> 
> ...


I don't know what it is but, it seems like there's something wrong in the picture of Toma's car. It almost looks like it's jacked up on the right side :laugh:. Your Eibach have definitely settled much like H&Rs. Very interesting.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, it thought the same thing exactly, but if it was jacked on the other side, wouldn't it look lower with the extra weight on the drivers side??Hmm.....


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol it does look lol bit jacked up on the side but its just the way that picture came out , and this is right when they were installed maybe not fully settled , but they still look lower on Kareems car then they did on mine , but them I only had them for about 3 k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

So I'm leaving my car at the airport for a week and I'm always paranoid because in my earlier years my parent's car was stolen while we were on vacation. I was curious if the car gets stolen ('13 CC) is it traceable by VW?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

....


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> Took my baby out for a nice drive on this beautiful day couldn't help but snap a few pic.
> 
> Very nice!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, it thought the same thing exactly, but if it was jacked on the other side, wouldn't it look lower with the extra weight on the drivers side??Hmm.....


About how long does it take for springs to settle?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well Toma drove for 3k miles and I've had them for about 7k. My car has only looked THIS low recently....so I would say about 6-7k miles in total, which does seem like alot, but for me that's only 6-7 months of driving...worth the wait!

But again, this is just my experience.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Ok, it's only been 5 days for me.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Thought I would share this interesting observation. Eibachs settle quite alot!
> 
> First pic is Tomas CC on Eibachs. He drove them for 3k miles, then swapped for coils.
> 
> ...




Very nice!!!
What size & brand tires are you running?

I just ordered wheels in 19's (3SDM .01) and getting ready for shoes.....

Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Wow! Ok, it's only been 5 days for me.


Lol, you got some time. I have a weird feeling that if you remove them and then reinstall them, they might settle more, and maybe even settle better. That's what happened in my case. 

I only say this because I have not seen any other cc on eibachs looks this low. Toma agrees.

Maybe allowing the springs to stretch out after they have been compressed for a while, might make them compress even more upon he second install . I'm no engineer, but I'm a physics nut, and this seems to make sense to me at least.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice!!!
> What size & brand tires are you running?
> 
> I just ordered wheels in 19's (3SDM .01) and getting ready for shoes.....
> ...


Goodyear Eagle GT's , 235/35 ZR19 (ultra high performance all season) 

They came with my wheels from the dealer. When you order sags, these tires come standard. Personally I would order the same set again when the time comes. Excellent in all areas, and very affordable in comparison to others!

Plus a very sick looking tread design!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Goodyear Eagle GT's , 235/35 ZR19 (ultra high performance all season)
> 
> They came with my wheels from the dealer. When you order sags, these tires come standard. Personally I would order the same set again when the time comes. Excellent in all areas, and very affordable in comparison to others!
> 
> Plus a very sick looking tread design!



Are "Sags" 8" or 8.5" wide???
Not much stretch from the 235/35's, huh?

I may go 245/35, with my new 19 x 8.5 wheel.
I don't want stretch, either!

TM


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sagitta's are 8 with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And absolutely 0% stretch!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Toma23 and KOWCC......

OK, I'm definitely gonna go with 245/35's on my 19 x 8.5 - 3SDM .01 wheels.
I also don't want stretch.
They are ET 42, so I'll be good for my 24.5" GTF drop.
Small spacers, at most!





















TM


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Thanks, Toma23 and KOWCC......
> 
> OK, I'm definitely gonna go with 245/35's on my 19 x 8.5 - 3SDM .01 wheels.
> I also don't want stretch.
> ...


Hi, I have 3 SDM 0.01 wheels 18x8.5 with 235/40 tyres. There is almost no stretch. You should be fine with 19x8.5 and 235/35 tires.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Thanks, Toma23 and KOWCC......
> 
> OK, I'm definitely gonna go with 245/35's on my 19 x 8.5 - 3SDM .01 wheels.
> I also don't want stretch.
> ...


Those are the best wheels out there!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought about those wheels, but noticed that everyone has them.


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Well Toma drove for 3k miles and I've had them for about 7k. My car has only looked THIS low recently....so I would say about 6-7k miles in total, which does seem like alot, but for me that's only 6-7 months of driving...worth the wait!
> 
> But again, this is just my experience.


Looks tight with the Eibach springs, is there a DIY for them, and what size?

"new to the CC game"


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> I thought about those wheels, but noticed that everyone has them.


Many companies make wheels that are _similar_ but these from the UK have a special finish and are a bit more concave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jearl001 said:


> Looks tight with the Eibach springs, is there a DIY for them, and what size?
> 
> "new to the CC game"


Size is standard. I know there are two model numbers though. Depending on whether you have a 6 cylinder or a 2.0

Haven't seen a DIY. I had Snobrdrdan install them for me. He's a suspension expert!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Many companies make wheels that are _similar_ but these from the UK have a special finish and are a bit more concave:


Stunning!!!! Anyone wanna trade those for my sags, or swap for a few months...lol


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Stunning!!!! Anyone wanna trade those for my sags, or swap for a few months...lol


If you were closer to me I would do you a swap.

Anyone that has these have any problems with the finish lasting? Asking because they are very cheep.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> I thought about those wheels, but noticed that everyone has them.


Everyone has them? Please tell us more about how unique the "Discount Tire special" wheels you're running are.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stunning!!!! Anyone wanna trade those for my sags, or swap for a few months...lol


lol...Kareem you are going to hate me in a week.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> lol...Kareem you are going to hate me in a week.


I won't do any hating...maybe some swapping, now that I found someone local...early congrats! Loll. Definitely need to see them in person.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I won't do any hating...maybe some swapping, now that I found someone local...early congrats! Loll. Definitely need to see them in person.


Lmao! Send me a PM with your phone number again, you'll be the first to see the results.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Everyone has them? Please tell us more about how unique the "Discount Tire special" wheels you're running are.


Can't we all just get along?eace:


----------



## Twonks (Apr 9, 2013)

Ordered it 

Hi everyone. I'm from the UK and have just ordered a new CC GT 140hp diesel.
Black Pearl paint with black/red Murano interior, debaged, and black headlining so should look quite good.

Sadly I can't do anything to it as it is a leased car, but looking forwards to my new Comfort Cruiser


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Everyone has them? Please tell us more about how unique the "Discount Tire special" wheels you're running are.


They are TSW how is this a Discount Tire Special?? 

So, if I would of bought Audi reps like everyone else then I wouldn't be so special. Whatever!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Twonks said:


> Ordered it
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm from the UK and have just ordered a new CC GT 140hp diesel.
> Black Pearl paint with black/red Murano interior, debaged, and black headlining so should look quite good.
> ...


Nice! Congrats


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Can't we all just get along?eace:


Some of us can!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Az folks dont fight


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Those are the best wheels out there!!


really?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

GUYS, ANYBODY RUNNING THESE? 

http://www.benzinfabrik.de/de/led-k...euchtung-aussenspiegel-vw-golf-6-touran-2009/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> GUYS, ANYBODY RUNNING THESE?
> 
> http://www.benzinfabrik.de/de/led-k...euchtung-aussenspiegel-vw-golf-6-touran-2009/


6smd's, same amount as the bulbs i am currently running. don't waste your $


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 6smd's, same amount as the bulbs i am currently running. don't waste your $


Thats what i figured...I'm just gonna get set from you, right?:beer:


----------



## jgarc305 (Apr 10, 2013)

*plasti dip rims*










plasti dipped my rims today.... ill let you guys decide if it came out alright.. first car i ever do something with, anyone got any ideas, all appreciated first timer with all this car stuff


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ looks great on the picture bro!!! how long did it take you? wheels off or on the car?


----------



## jgarc305 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ looks great on the picture bro!!! how long did it take you? wheels off or on the car?


honestly 3 hours, i was off of work and I really wanted to do something with the car, went to home depot bought 5 cans of plasti dip (really only used 2 1/2) , did it with rims on the car. Covered the calipers and brakes with garbage bags from home and sprayed away, moved car a bit to get the spots i missed, the stocks rims are little curvy


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you guys think that a 19x8.5 +20 would tuck all the way around on my cc on air. Here is a pic of a 19x8 +45 with a 10mm spacer.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

that's exactly how I did mine! I watched the video on YouTube by dipyourcar.com.


----------



## jgarc305 (Apr 10, 2013)

praneetloke said:


> that's exactly how I did mine! I watched the video on YouTube by dipyourcar.com.


yes , really easy.. even tho i wanted to cry at first cause i thought i messed it all up lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jgarc305 said:


> plasti dipped my rims today.... ill let you guys decide if it came out alright.. first car i ever do something with, anyone got any ideas, all appreciated first timer with all this car stuff


Very decent work! Nice job.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

jgarc305 said:


> plasti dipped my rims today.... ill let you guys decide if it came out alright.. first car i ever do something with, anyone got any ideas, all appreciated first timer with all this car stuff


I'm not a fan of black wheels but it looks like a good job. 

Now go and do your gate


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Twonks said:


> Ordered it
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm from the UK and have just ordered a new CC GT 140hp diesel.
> Black Pearl paint with black/red Murano interior, debaged, and black headlining so should look quite good.
> ...


Where are you in the UK I'm in Solihull.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Little fun with vagcom


how the hell did they get this working? and what year is that cc?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jgilzene said:


> how the hell did they get this working? and what year is that cc?


Vagcom


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I'm not a fan of black wheels but it looks like a good job.
> 
> Now go and do your gate


:thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

jgarc305 said:


> yes , really easy.. even tho i wanted to cry at first cause i thought i messed it all up lol


haha! I used only 2 cans and with the spray trigger it was easy to do it.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Do you guys think that a 19x8.5 +20 would tuck all the way around on my cc on air. Here is a pic of a 19x8 +45 with a 10mm spacer.


Trying to air out on the lip? ET28 is flush on a 8.5" wide wheel. ET20 could probably be pulled off with a bit of camber and a stretched tire.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Carbonio 1+the bracket for my boy... he got Urano Gray CC on Saturday


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered Carbonio 1+the bracket for my boy... he got Urano Gray CC on Saturday


Nice!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered Carbonio 1+the bracket for my boy... he got Urano Gray CC on Saturday


How thoughtful of you. I'd like a K04 please. I can PM you my shipping address.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Put the stock wheels back on to fix the Audi wheels I messed up 

I kinda dig them as low as I am. Might list the wheels for sale soon


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Put the stock wheels back on to fix the Audi wheels I messed up
> 
> I kinda dig them as low as I am. Might list the wheels for sale soon


I notice that more and more each day...on lowered CCs, even the 17 and 18 inch wheels look fantastic!! Just look at how good AZ CCs wheels look. If I was him I wouldn't even bother changing. With his color setup, they looks like they are 18-19s.

My car came with Interlagos wheels. If only I was a little more patient and waited to drop it first, i guarantee you I would have kept them.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I notice that more and more each day...on lowered CCs, even the 17 and 18 inch wheels look fantastic!! Just look at how good AZ CCs wheels look. If I was him I wouldn't even bother changing. With his color setup, they looks like they are 18-19s.
> 
> My car came with Interlagos wheels. If only I was a little more patient and waited to drop it first, i guarantee you I would have kept them.



Why thank you for the kind words my good friend :beer:

A lot of ppl do always think i have bigger wheels than 17s


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just being honest bro...I say what i see! 

Hey at least it takes a huge burden off your shoulders in making a wheel decision and some extra $ in your pocket....HOWEVER, I don't know what's possibly left performance wise for you besides side mounted rocket launchers. Lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Filled up last night after work








I don't want to be the next to curb my wheels, so I've decided to park as far from curbs as possible 
And a picture from today


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the tease picture!!! Picture 2

Hey start a "filling gas" thread. Pics only and absolutely no comments...lets see how long the thread lasts without comments...lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Just being honest bro...I say what i see!
> 
> Hey at least it takes a huge burden off your shoulders in making a wheel decision and some extra $ in your pocket....HOWEVER, I don't know what's possibly left performance wise for you besides side mounted rocket launchers. Lol


Yea its just these wheels are pretty beat up....i bought the car used and they came mangled already....luckily the black paint hides it some....but i would like some 18s with less spokes cuz these are a pain to clean lol.

As for performance, i could always upgrade the turbo and go K04 or bigger


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Trying to air out on the lip? ET28 is flush on a 8.5" wide wheel. ET20 could probably be pulled off with a bit of camber and a stretched tire.


Ya I figured it wouldn't fit what do u think about et35?

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I like the tease picture!!! Picture 2
> 
> Hey start a "filling gas" thread. Pics only and absolutely no comments...lets see how long the thread lasts without comments...lol


:thumbup::laugh:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-gas-station.-Let-the-pictures-do-the-talking

Let's see those pictures of your CC at the gas station. Everyone takes them, and not many post them. Let's keep this to pictures only please! I would love it if this was nothing but pictures. I'm sure you guys can come up with some "creative" ways to say nice pic with another pic at the gast station.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I'm in Jersey, so I would probably get yelled at. We're not allowed to pump our own gas. I could probably take a picture of me hitting my chrome gas switch and another pic from inside the car of a dude filling the tank. :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm in Jersey, so I would probably get yelled at. We're not allowed to pump our own gas. I could probably take a picture of me hitting my chrome gas switch and another pic from inside the car of a dude filling the tank. :thumbup:


:thumbup: No problem with that. I'd like to see how creative you guys can get at states that you can't pump your own gas. Can't wait to see the pics

Thank you 9r's_CC for playing:beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I think it's just NJ and Oregon. I hate it. Having to wait for the guy to come out. And then having to wait for him to come back 10min after it's been done filling. I love going out of state and being able to fill up and get out in 5min. The only selve serves I have seen in NJ are for SOME diesel pumps.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ya I figured it wouldn't fit what do u think about et35?
> 
> Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


ET35 should tuck all around, you may need to add some camber in the rear though.

This car is ET35 all around on coils. 20x8.5".


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup::laugh:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-gas-station.-Let-the-pictures-do-the-talking
> 
> Let's see those pictures of your CC at the gas station. Everyone takes them, and not many post them. Let's keep this to pictures only please! I would love it if this was nothing but pictures. I'm sure you guys can come up with some "creative" ways to say nice pic with another pic at the gast station.


You are absolutely right...we all take them but never post them!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup::laugh:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-gas-station.-Let-the-pictures-do-the-talking
> 
> Let's see those pictures of your CC at the gas station. Everyone takes them, and not many post them. Let's keep this to pictures only please! I would love it if this was nothing but pictures. I'm sure you guys can come up with some "creative" ways to say nice pic with another pic at the gast station.


Interesting how so far they are all night shots. Can't wait to go fill gas ..lol ... How often do you hear that!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> How thoughtful of you. I'd like a K04 please. I can PM you my shipping address.


lol.... he cldnt ship it to his crib, cz of mama  and check out required same bllin/shppin address..he is paying me back tomorrow!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> GUYS, ANYBODY RUNNING THESE?
> 
> http://www.benzinfabrik.de/de/led-k...euchtung-aussenspiegel-vw-golf-6-touran-2009/





KOWCC said:


> 6smd's, same amount as the bulbs i am currently running. don't waste your $





Stero1D said:


> Thats what i figured...I'm just gonna get set from you, right?:beer:


They look very interesting though, never saw those products before...


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You are absolutely right...we all take them but never post them!


I find this funny, personally it never crossed my mind to take a picture while filling up..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got tracking info on spoiler! Got surprised, its going to be here on Friday! Cant wait to see the quality of the job n color-matching!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Ordered from where


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

went to the ocean


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

Disabled DRL and can now use my euro switch.

Also, enabled windows up/down with remote but when i normally unlock the car my front 2 windows go down more than usual and then when i lock the car they dont go back up leaving a small open gap. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MIA_CC said:


> Disabled DRL and can now use my euro switch.
> 
> Also, enabled windows up/down with remote but when i normally unlock the car my front 2 windows go down more than usual and then when i lock the car they dont go back up leaving a small open gap.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


My rear driver side window went up too far and ripped the weather strip. Dealer fixed.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ciki said:


> went to the ocean


Great pic!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MIA_CC said:


> Disabled DRL and can now use my euro switch.
> 
> Also, enabled windows up/down with remote but when i normally unlock the car my front 2 windows go down more than usual and then when i lock the car they dont go back up leaving a small open gap.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Did you disconnect your battery recently?
It sounds like your windows need calibration. Go inside car roll windows all the way up and down few times. Then again close them completely and open your door. It should be good now


BTW since you have access to VAGCOM- go to door modules and you will have code for this (if this is your issue)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you disconnect your battery recently?
> It sounds like your windows need calibration. Go inside car roll windows all the way up and down few times. Then again close them completely and open your door. It should be good now
> 
> 
> BTW since you have access to VAGCOM- go to door modules and you will have code for this (if this is your issue)


Interesting....good to know!


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Played with my suspension a little :laugh:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

That's low in the rear


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> That's low in the rear



It's on air


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Antmo920 said:


> It's on air


What sive wheel are u running with offset and what kinda rear sturts do u have?

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you disconnect your battery recently?
> It sounds like your windows need calibration. Go inside car roll windows all the way up and down few times. Then again close them completely and open your door. It should be good now
> 
> 
> BTW since you have access to VAGCOM- go to door modules and you will have code for this (if this is your issue)


Thanks! I don't know what it was but this morning it was working fine. lol


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

MIA_CC said:


> Thanks! I don't know what it was but this morning it was working fine. lol


If calibrating the windows does not fix it, it is likely the battery is going dead. This happened to me and several others from what I have read and the battery was replaced. Mine was done at about the 2 year mark which is the warranty on the battery.


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Brodieman90 said:


> What sive wheel are u running with offset and what kinda rear sturts do u have?
> 
> Sent from the cracked screen of my S3




19x8.5 et35. 235/35/19 tires. Airlift slam series shocks and bags


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Paid 8.99 a gallon for gas in PA!!!!


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Paid 8.99 a gallon for gas in PA!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


 What octane??:facepalm:


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

This week I did the following:

Monday: night: Put on the ST Coils, 034 strut mounts
Tuesday: Put on the DPE wheels
Thursday: Dropped the car off to put on the APR Turbo back, upgraded DV, AFE filter, R8 coilpacks, and the Unitronic Stage II tune.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> What octane??:facepalm:


Oh wait I forgot to mention is was 100 oct lmfao


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Get some meth on it and it'll only be $2.30 a gallon for methanol....then mix that with a gallon of distilled water and u have 2 gallons of water meth for just over $3

I bought 5 gallons of meth and 5 gallons of distilled water backk when i first got the kit put on and i still have 5 gallons left....and I've been using it A LOT lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Still have to order it and install it. Maybe next week. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Projekt R32 said:


> This week I did the following:
> 
> Monday: night: Put on the ST Coils, 034 strut mounts
> Tuesday: Put on the DPE wheels
> Thursday: Dropped the car off to put on the APR Turbo back, upgraded DV, AFE filter, R8 coilpacks, and the Unitronic Stage II tune.


James, Pictures?


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> James, Pictures?


Here are a few instagram pics, weather permitting I should have some nice pics this weekend:



Projekt R32 said:


> St coils + track density strut mounts
> 19x8 DPE GT7 w/ 235/35/19 Nitto 555's
> Wheels are staggered offsets with 1" front lips and 2" rear lips.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

James, I cant see u driving that car :laugh: Looks good though 

What is ur instagram?


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> James, I cant see u driving that car :laugh: Looks good though
> 
> What is ur instagram?


:laugh: Its a big change from the R32..

and my insta is becausejtc


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Antmo920 said:


> It's on air


You mean it's NOT on coils????? I'm shocked...:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

There goes the warranty


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

yay, now do an APR STG3= 3076 Turbo!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Paid 8.99 a gallon for gas in PA!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


What the hell? Did u put 100??


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> There goes the warranty


Time for upgrades.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Exactly!!! 36k never looked sweeter!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually going to go with the K04 and APR FMIC. I'm sure that will put a smile on my face


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Discovered I have city lights! Just had to replace the 194 bulbs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorillaz in da house  finally they came in!

Huge thanks to flipflp for guidance n help!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Actually going to go with the K04 and APR FMIC. I'm sure that will put a smile on my face


And butterflies in ur stomach


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Gorillaz in da house  finally they came in!
> 
> Huge thanks to flipflp for guidance n help!!!


That's the kit! You're welcome, enjoy 

Also, don't use an impact gun with the key. Install by hand, torque to 88 ft-lbs and you're good.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> That's the kit! You're welcome, enjoy
> 
> Also, don't use an impact gun with the key. Install by hand, torque to 88 ft-lbs and you're good.


dang, its gonna be sweat!  was going to take it to the tire shop.....


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> dang, its gonna be sweat!  was going to take it to the tire shop.....


I would nicely ask the tire shop to install them by hand. The key for the small diameter lugs is very thin and not built like an impact socket. Not saying its going to break first go, but it will last a lot longer if it's only used with hand tools.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I would nicely ask the tire shop to install them by hand. The key for the small diameter lugs is very thin and not built like an impact socket. Not saying its going to break first go, but it will last a lot longer if it's only used with hand tools.


ok, I ask them nicely, but i thought godzilla stuff is unbreakable lol


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> dang, its gonna be sweat!  was going to take it to the tire shop.....


Treat it as a workout Serge, build muscles and do something productive instead counting reps at the gym


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Where can I order a set of those plz


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> Treat it as a workout Serge, build muscles and do something productive instead counting reps at the gym


look who is talking here about gym n workout!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Where can I order a set of those plz


http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/GOR17018SDBC-20.htm
http://www.brandsport.com/grla-17018sdbc-20.html

See which one is going to give you cheaper total.. I got mine frm SFX cz shiping was like 5 bux vs brandsport 13...


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Got mine back from the dealer after work with a shiny refinished roof.  It's good to be back in the CC and rid of the Jetta S loaner.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> What the hell? Did u put 100??


Yes lol! Feels great. Ill treat myself once a month until I get my water meth ordered/installed


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

My CC broke down today again. 2x yesterday. Suddenly stalled out 2x on the way home yesterday. Had it towed to VW dealer. Hopefully covered under my Carmax warranty. Been riding pretty bad lately. Louder than usual engine.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes lol! Feels great. Ill treat myself once a month until I get my water meth ordered/installed
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


I dnt see any 100 around IL, jsut at the track, but too far of the drive


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Got mine back from the dealer after work with a shiny refinished roof.  It's good to be back in the CC and rid of the Jetta S loaner.


I told you they would take care of it, and not question your prior works...which was also top notch...lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Paid 8.99 a gallon for gas in PA!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


I was about to say. I paid $4.15 a gallon for 93 here in nc.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I told you they would take care of it, and not question your prior works...which was also top notch...lol


And they did, thanks Kareem. :beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Antmo920 said:


> 19x8.5 et35. 235/35/19 tires. Airlift slam series shocks and bags


Thanks man 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

5L long life oil VW + air/oil/diesel/airconditioning filter+ 4 tires Falken 235/40R18 + bosch s6 70 AH 730 A hi-tech


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Gosh how much I want a Bosch battery!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought a new Bosch battery just the other day but it was no S6.. it was a lower-end S3.
Honestly I don't think an S6 is worth the truckload of cash they sell it for.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Gosh how much I want a Bosch battery!


not everything in life needs to be Bosch, Kareem


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Sealed Agm...


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys ,when i bought the car, they had sold it to me with some ****ty battery. So one day i'm testing the Dynaudio system, the next day - no way to start. Friends helped me start the car with jumpstart cable, but shortly after that check engine light had appeared on my dashboard. Yesterday i connected the car to VAG-Com and it showed me 15 errors- all about the low power of battery. 

The battery is sold here in Bulgaria for 190 euros. I think it is a good purchase.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

falcindor said:


> My CC broke down today again. 2x yesterday. Suddenly stalled out 2x on the way home yesterday. Had it towed to VW dealer. Hopefully covered under my Carmax warranty. Been riding pretty bad lately. Louder than usual engine.


Bad fuel pump. Replacing today. I have to pay a $300 deductuble.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Sealed Agm...


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> X2 :thumbup:


What are you guys talkin about?


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

falcindor said:


> Bad fuel pump. Replacing today. I have to pay a $300 deductuble.


damn 300 is a steep deductible. could have actually saved money buying one yourself and throwing it in. (i've never looked up how hard the job is on these cars, they are usually not too bad)


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> There goes the warranty



Ya but you still got the power train warranty til 60,000 but beware it does cover fuel injectors :banghead::banghead:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What are you guys talkin about?


Sealed AGM batteries > lead acid. I've used them over the years for car audio. You can drain 'em down to zero and completely bring them back to life. I don't know why people even waste their time with lead acid batteries anymore.

http://4xspower.com/shop/product-category/12v-agm/


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

Been away a week, bought the CC four days before my trip, was dying to get back and drive... Rain stopped, now for a bath.....and a photo shoot...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Got mine back from the dealer after work with a shiny refinished roof.  It's good to be back in the CC and rid of the Jetta S loaner.


What happened with your car?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Sealed AGM batteries > lead acid. I've used them over the years for car audio. You can drain 'em down to zero and completely bring them back to life. I don't know why people even waste their time with lead acid batteries anymore.
> 
> http://4xspower.com/shop/product-category/12v-agm/


Wow thats pretty cool....id be really interested in one when the time comes to replace mine....which one wouod we need exactly?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Wow thats pretty cool....id be really interested in one when the time comes to replace mine....which one wouod we need exactly?


Looks like our car takes a Group 48 battery, so you would be looking at a D4800 for a direct fit. But honestly you could get away with something much smaller, like a Group 34.

I'm not a fan of XS Power myself, they are way overpriced...there is a company local to me that produces a similar product at a much cheaper price that I have used in the past. I was just using them for demonstrative purposes. :thumbup:


----------



## effrem123 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Led drl fog cover*

Finally I install today my led drl fog cover lights:laugh:


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

effrem123 said:


> Finally I install today my led drl fog cover lights:laugh:


nice, looking forward to before and after pics, its on my "to-do list"....


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> What happened with your car?


There were a bunch of little spots on the roof where the paint had cracked and chipped away. Dealer warrantied it and re-painted.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Looks like our car takes a Group 48 battery, so you would be looking at a D4800 for a direct fit. But honestly you could get away with something much smaller, like a Group 34.
> 
> I'm not a fan of XS Power myself, they are way overpriced...there is a company local to me that produces a similar product at a much cheaper price that I have used in the past. I was just using them for demonstrative purposes. :thumbup:


We are supposed to be getting AGM batteries at my work soon. And the prices are pretty good on them.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> We are supposed to be getting AGM batteries at my work soon. And the prices are pretty good on them.


I have a G34 sealed AGM at home right now. :thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> I have a G34 sealed AGM at home right now. :thumbup:


Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Wheels are out for delivery. opcorn:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Wheels are out for delivery. opcorn:


Fnally! :thumbup:

Post up the pictures asap :beer:


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

Antmo920 said:


> It's on air


id like to see ur car with those wheel in full pics. im thinking about getting those wheels. can u send me a pics with the suspension raised plz.


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

Antmo920 said:


> Played with my suspension a little :laugh:


ahh nevermind. found it. hahahah


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Actually going to go with the K04 and APR FMIC. I'm sure that will put a smile on my face












Oooo yes it will make you smile!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just paid for an orbital buffer, will pick up after work... Now to decide what wax to get...


----------



## xarrion (Apr 12, 2013)

Drove to DBC in San Antonio, sitting here panning the forums while i get some stage 2 love.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

got my call aligned. Had to wait for the suspension to settle and to get some free time. Pretty happy how it drives.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ya but you still got the power train warranty til 60,000 but beware it does cover fuel injectors :banghead::banghead:


I rolled 60K yesterday. Not bad for 2.5 years old. Lol.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

alignment today :thumbup::beer:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Fnally! :thumbup:
> 
> Post up the pictures asap :beer:


Buddy dropped them off with my other buddy at a tire place, leaving work in five minutes to pick them up ughhh!


----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

So last week we installed the VWR Street Sport PLUS suspension on my 2012 R-Line. I'm using some prototype springs right now (a tad on the stiff side, but not harsh) but that will get sorted eventually. 

In racing as much as I do, I'm pretty sensitive to dampers and I have to admit that I was apprehensive of the VWR units. After spending a few days driving on them, I couldn't be happier. Really good control and adjustment.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed Verdict shift bushings, changed spark plus. Both were very simple. Bushings make shifting much more precise!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Sealed AGM batteries > lead acid. I've used them over the years for car audio. You can drain 'em down to zero and completely bring them back to life. I don't know why people even waste their time with lead acid batteries anymore.
> 
> http://4xspower.com/shop/product-category/12v-agm/


XS seems overpriced, not that my Bosche s6 AGM is not overpriced, but still 70AH, 730A AGM was 190 Euros, even got a dealers discount on the battery and paid 153 euros


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Before 








After...w gorilla blacks









P.S rear center-caps need to be custom fitted/glued...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Buddy dropped them off with my other buddy at a tire place, leaving work in five minutes to pick them up ughhh!


Its been an hour already! Hurry up n post pictures


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its been an hour already! Hurry up n post pictures


X2 :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what fuse is for the drivers side fog...thx


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Some saw these already but here are some pictures of my freshly powder coated wheels. 







this one is to show how unchrome they are :laugh: I'm holding the camera and you cant see the reflection in them. Its like a brushed polished look.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^dope^^^ cant wait to see them on the car..... WHEN THEY GO ON? 

centercaps dnt match the wheel now?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

they match better than before. Hopefully Monday


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...one question. The before pic, why is the barcode sticker still on the wheel???


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ those almost look polished!? That's crazy and I love it haha


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Bought a 7mm hex key socket tonight so I can change out my brake pads tomorrow.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those wheels!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Some saw these already but here are some pictures of my freshly powder coated wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing finish!!!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its been an hour already! Hurry up n post pictures


:wave:





























Teaser pics until I can take real pictures tomorrow. 

Oh, and I'm going to see about getting the front grille and beltline trim vinyl wrapped tomorrow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wheels looks great! Can't wait to see them on. Where are you going for vinyl?? Metro Restyling?


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

today i will be throwing on my NGP coilovers, godspeed catless DP, awe CCB intake, and HOPEFULLY i can get a revo tune as well. driving over to the revo dealer right now to talk it over. should be a good day! 

btw, i don't know if there are any kobe bryant fans on here.. heartbreaking man! wanted to cry last night.. good thing my wrench time out in the garage will lift my spirits. hopefully i can check in with ya'll later with some good news!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Getting APR Stage 2 + USP downpipe installed right now. Also have AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe and Neuspeed Air Charge pipe and R8 Oil Cap to install later today.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

tambat said:


> today i will be throwing on my NGP coilovers, godspeed catless DP, awe CCB intake, and HOPEFULLY i can get a revo tune as well. driving over to the revo dealer right now to talk it over. should be a good day!
> 
> btw, i don't know if there are any kobe bryant fans on here.. heartbreaking man! wanted to cry last night.. good thing my wrench time out in the garage will lift my spirits. hopefully i can check in with ya'll later with some good news!


This downpipe?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSP-06-09-V...kswagen|Model:GTI&hash=item415d3bc59b&vxp=mtr

Let us know how you like it, I was thinking about getting one but it's weird how the end piece is curved unlike other downpipes....for example.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> This downpipe?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSP-06-09-V...kswagen|Model:GTI&hash=item415d3bc59b&vxp=mtr
> 
> Let us know how you like it, I was thinking about getting one but it's weird how the end piece is curved unlike other downpipes....for example.


if you look at the the mk6 gti forums, a lot of guys have run that dp without any issues at all. also, i think the curve in the dp is a good thing. the mk5 gti's had the dp centered down the middle of the car where as the mk6 are kind of offset to the drivers side so i think the curve is to account for that? either way, im about to go out and throw it in. i'll report back on fitment!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

tambat said:


> if you look at the the mk6 gti forums, a lot of guys have run that dp without any issues at all. also, i think the curve in the dp is a good thing. the mk5 gti's had the dp centered down the middle of the car where as the mk6 are kind of offset to the drivers side so i think the curve is to account for that? either way, im about to go out and throw it in. i'll report back on fitment!


Sounds good man, if it goes in without any issues I'm going to order one today. :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you running a slimmer tire stocks are 235, not 225


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Picked up my rental today since car is in shop. 2013 Subaru Legacy. The stereo....is awful. Like listening from a cheap portable radio.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my car back after having the ac compressor replaced and now my Leaving Home function doesn't work. No idea what they could have done since everything seems to be coded correctly 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Why are you running a slimmer tire stocks are 235, not 225


Because 25" FTG and going lower.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MrRline said:


> Why are you running a slimmer tire stocks are 235, not 225


Stretch/poke so he can go lower. More chance of rubbing when you go low and have stock width tires.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Replacing pads on the front of the CC. Debating what to do with extra brake wear sensor that Hawk sent on front pads. Think i'm just going to gank it


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Basically, bought a downpipe, barely used, great condition, but set up for CBFA motor with the bung in the flange hole. Shop needed to relocate it to middle hole on downpipe for my CCTA motor. Bung was seized and hole stripped out when they went to do the swap. 

Shop is going to rethread and put in a new bung. Have to wait til Monday night to get it back. I can't win with this car. Everything I do. EVERY. THING. Atleast I get to ride shotgun in my friend's GTI to Show n Go tomorrow.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Stretch/poke so he can go lower. More chance of rubbing when you go low and have stock width tires.


Especially with 9.5" width on all four corners. :thumbup:


----------



## mrLOUDmouf (Nov 1, 2010)

Picked Up A 2013 Today From Bayside...










Any one know where i can order the LED Headlights from? They messed up and gave me a sport w/o the light package, but then gave me a ridiculously great price so i just stuck with this....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Test-fitted spoiler! What u boys think?!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Finished up my hawk pads a few minutes ago. Pain in the butt, but next time will be easier since I know what goes where. Biggest pain in the butt is there is no where to rest the caliper while you're changing sensors out and loading it.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Test-fitted spoiler! What u boys think?!


Looks great! Was it easy to install/line up by yourself or did you have help?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Test-fitted spoiler! What u boys think?!


That's wider than stock!!?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Definitely a keeper though, very sharp!

Exterior all done?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks great! Was it easy to install/line up by yourself or did you have help?


Thanks man! I havent installed it, waiting for 70s cz i'm not planning in gluing it n it comes w 3M... Lined up pretty good.. Gonna use 2nd person for the instal, wana do it right


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Definitely a keeper though, very sharp!
> 
> Exterior all done?


Bro i thnk its like stock, but not sure!
Outside is almost done.. Going to paint rear bumper valance in few weeks


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Figured out my headunit is also a DVD player, programmed it to play video while in motion. Daughter is a happy camper.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

I have a JL Audio sub in my CC. Notice a little bit of rattle. So today I added a layer of Dynamat to the rear deck lid. Rattle all gone now.....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got this in for a project then cracked the f#ck out of my phone screen trying to post the pic :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

"Party in chi-town....27 floors up in the air, But my Sexy cc is still in my sight!" Quoted lol


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

lol you would keep an eye on it. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boom! There she is with the Hot black grill and even darker tint!!! Can't miss it!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

U knw it, Ivan . Watching those wheels stay in place lol

Good eye Kareem! As always, detail oriented!!! Cant trick you haha


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed my trunk spoiler. I think it adds a little extra dimension to the trunk.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Solid work!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

installed euro clear turn signals today


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

In process 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Installed my trunk spoiler. I think it adds a little extra dimension to the trunk.


Looks good!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

good stuff man! 3M holds it well, Kevin?


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Holds perfect.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

So I had a busy weekend for my car Friday went and got the notch done



















Now I am lying frame up front...still gotta get lower rear struts to slam in the rear... 
From the inside of my fender with a quarter










Then went and washed the car with some friends 










And ended the weekend by driving down to prt charlotte to meet up with some fellow cc's



















Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Wash & wax and threw on some R-Line badges.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks great! I can't wait until it gets warm and sunny here so I can wash my car again. 

Did the DSG service on my buddy's MK5 GTI yesterday, and put my new wheels on Friday night. Pictures are in the other thread. :beer:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

dieracks said:


> In process
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Looks like an SUV :laugh:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Looks like an SUV :laugh:


Not anymore lol. Wheel gap is gone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

So I know i mentioned on saturday that i was throwing in a DP, AWE CCB and NGP Coilovers. well, for some reason, one of my turbo flange bolts was crazy over torqued and it was impossible to get off. i was able to get off the other 3 and just had to quit. it was wasting too much of my time with the rest of work i had to get completed over the weekend. so the review on the godspeed dp will come in a couple weeks (sorry notamechanic. i can say that the quality of the piece looks top notch. the welds are nice and uniform and everything is better than expected). 

The AWE intake is a nice piece, but i am getting a CEL for MAF errors. i cleared it once and it did come back. i will have to figure out what the issue is. 

The NGP coilovers... WOW. i think i will write up a full review because they are exceptional. way better than i expected. Nice 1 finger gap up front and little more in the back.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Not anymore lol. Wheel gap is gone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Post pictures already! 

And sorry I couldn't come by to help, I had already planned a day with the gf. Happy wife, happy life lol.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

tambat said:


> So I know i mentioned on saturday that i was throwing in a DP, AWE CCB and NGP Coilovers. well, for some reason, one of my turbo flange bolts was crazy over torqued and it was impossible to get off. i was able to get off the other 3 and just had to quit. it was wasting too much of my time with the rest of work i had to get completed over the weekend. so the review on the godspeed dp will come in a couple weeks (sorry notamechanic. i can say that the quality of the piece looks top notch. the welds are nice and uniform and everything is better than expected).
> 
> The AWE intake is a nice piece, but i am getting a CEL for MAF errors. i cleared it once and it did come back. i will have to figure out what the issue is.
> 
> The NGP coilovers... WOW. i think i will write up a full review because they are exceptional. way better than i expected. Nice 1 finger gap up front and little more in the back.


Sounds good, I'll probably just wait a few weeks to make the order. :beer:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Played 18 holes today for the first time in 2 years. Shot an 81 after snapping my 9 iron in half after a bad shot. But after a long day driving a golf cart (5 hours...) I got into my CC and it felt like a boat. But it felt fast as **** at the same time :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ



LONGISLANDCC said:


> Wash & wax and threw on some R-Line badges. Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

H & R Sport Springs


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed Solo Werks coils. 



























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
2


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> "Party in chi-town....27 floors up in the air, But my Sexy cc is still in my sight!" Quoted lol


LOL>...my wife always made fun of me for trying to park in a place that i can always see my car now i don't feel bad. lol :laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Installed Solo Werks coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many threads remaining? Looks like it needs to go lower.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> H & R Sport Springs


Looks good, how do you like the springs.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> How many threads remaining? Looks like it needs to go lower.


I left 8 threads all around. I'm gonna adjust them down a little more though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Looks good, how do you like the springs.


Thanks:thumbup:, I love em'...I was gonna do coil overs but if I get unsatisfied with the springs, I'll do the dirty aka AIR...:laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> I left 8 threads all around. I'm gonna adjust them down a little more though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I went five threads all the way around and it was perfect on stock wheels. I need to go lower now that I'm on stretched tires though.

When are you working this week? I want to stop by and so I can see how your car looks.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> I went five threads all the way around and it was perfect on stock wheels. I need to go lower now that I'm on stretched tires though.
> 
> When are you working this week? I want to stop by and so I can see how your car looks.


I work today through Friday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> I work today through Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


After six any of those days?


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

ciki said:


> went to the ocean


Did you plastic dip the front end? If you did how does it effect the front parking sensors?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> LOL>...my wife always made fun of me for trying to park in a place that i can always see my car now i don't feel bad. lol :laugh:


haha me too... Igot lucky finding parking Downtown CHiCago on a Saturday night


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> After six any of those days?


Yeah, tomorrow through Friday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Yeah, tomorrow through Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Shoot me a text, I lost your number.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Thanks:thumbup:, I love em'...I was gonna do coil overs but if I get unsatisfied with the springs, I'll do the dirty aka AIR...:laugh:


why dont u have rear rake? I have HELLA rear rake with these springs...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> why dont u have rear rake? I have HELLA rear rake with these springs...


His could be a VR6, more weight in the front.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> why dont u have rear rake? I have HELLA rear rake with these springs...


I also have H&R sport springs and I love how the car is leveled out, smooth ride besides the odd bump in road.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

damn, i get shafted everytime, lol i have about a full 2 finger diff...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> damn, i get shafted everytime, lol i have about a full 2 finger diff...


In the rear or front


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> In the rear or front


Rear rake. Ill post a pic later


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my USP downpipe installed and Stage 2 APR flash. No misfires. Pulls much harder/faster at highway speeds. 

I didn't notice any loss of lower end power, if anything it feels stronger through lower RPMs and throttle response is certainly much improved.

You do get a bit of gas/fuel smell when after you shut the car off, as is expected. Can't wait to pop on the turbo outlet pipe, air charge pipe and get a carbonio! Also, exhaust sounds the same at highway speeds, but sounds pretty nice when getting on it.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> why dont u have rear rake? I have HELLA rear rake with these springs...


I wish my front AND rear was lower, IMO, I'm prob gonna go air soon anyway 




notamechanic said:


> His could be a VR6, more weight in the front.


2.0T


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

kingtito said:


> Did you plastic dip the front end? If you did how does it effect the front parking sensors?


Plasti-dip does not effect front sensors at all. I did it before, and they were fine. But this time the whole front end is shaved including the sensors. As of now, I have them tucked in under the trim. But I plan on lengthening the wires, and sticking them into the lower grill.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Test-fitted spoiler! What u boys think?!


Looks pretty nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks pretty nice!


:thumbup: thanks.... Havent put it on, waiting for a warmer days! BEtter pictures after the insttal.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the windshield replaced yesterday. Caught a rock last week and cracked it. Taking it in today to lay 50% tint on the inside of the windshield.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Too bad insurance doesn't cover that tint...lol. Good luck. 

In about 2-3 days after the resin cures drive at like 80mph stereo off and listen for wind noise. Hope all goes well!

In my case i heard wind noise up until it cured, then it was all good. For me it was the driver side rear stationary small window.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finally ordered my Carbonio intake to go with my Stage II tune/down pipe. Looking forward to installing that + the Neuspeed Air Charge Pipe + AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe this weekend. I gave up on trying to get a decently priced intake on the classifieds. Got tired of checking 10x a day only to have them sell before I could get to them or the seller backs out. 

Can't wait!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Congrats on the intake, i love mine it flows super fast


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats on the intake, i love mine it flows super fast


Do you just have Stage 1 Carbonio or 1+2? I just ordered 1. I'm hoping to really open up stage 2 with it. The DP definitely makes the turbo spool much quicker and louder (Good thing), and it really opens up the top end. I feel like I lost some of the low end torque, it's still faster to 60, but doesn't feel like it as much. I'm hoping to gain back some of the low end feel with the intake. 

Also, how much do you notice the fuel smell with your catless DP? I definitely notice it with the windows down at lights/backing out of my driveway. I'm hoping that my tune is still adapting (just got it all done yesterday) and that it's just running a bit rich from that. I won't lie, it's pretty noticeable for me. I'm tempted to get a high flow cat put into the midpipe when I get a custom catback later this summer.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Do you just have Stage 1 Carbonio or 1+2? I just ordered 1. I'm hoping to really open up stage 2 with it. The DP definitely makes the turbo spool much quicker and louder (Good thing), and it really opens up the top end. I feel like I lost some of the low end torque, it's still faster to 60, but doesn't feel like it as much. I'm hoping to gain back some of the low end feel with the intake.
> 
> Also, how much do you notice the fuel smell with your catless DP? I definitely notice it with the windows down at lights/backing out of my driveway. I'm hoping that my tune is still adapting (just got it all done yesterday) and that it's just running a bit rich from that. I won't lie, it's pretty noticeable for me. I'm tempted to get a high flow cat put into the midpipe when I get a custom catback later this summer.


I just have the stage 1, its all u need cuz stage 2 is just for looks....and it will give u your low end power back.

Mine smelled outside the car noticeably before i got the tune, but yes let it adapt more and itll go away....i dont smell anything anymore


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> I just have the stage 1, its all u need cuz stage 2 is just for looks....and it will give u your low end power back.
> 
> Mine smelled outside the car noticeably before i got the tune, but yes let it adapt more and itll go away....i dont smell anything anymore


Thanks for the info. I pretty much figured that stage 2 intake was for looks. The stock pipe looks fairly nonrestrictive. Any reason you went with the air charge pipe over a TOP? It's hard to tell which one is more worthwhile. I ended up getting both in like new condition for $150, still have to put them on. There was one guy that posted dyno gains of about 10whp on a stage 1+ setup with the TOP. Not much else out there though for either part.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks for the info. I pretty much figured that stage 2 intake was for looks. The stock pipe looks fairly nonrestrictive. Any reason you went with the air charge pipe over a TOP? It's hard to tell which one is more worthwhile. I ended up getting both in like new condition for $150, still have to put them on. There was one guy that posted dyno gains of about 10whp on a stage 1+ setup with the TOP. Not much else out there though for either part.


I have a TOP, which is on the passenger side....and then i had a charge pipe/ throttle body pipe, which is on the driver side....they both worked great....i still have the TOP but i got rid of the charge pipe for a BSH throttle body pipe cuz the meth bung thats pre tapped is really good quality....the charge pipe i had before was very very thin and i didnt feel comfortable spraying through it


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> I have a TOP, which is on the passenger side....and then i had a charge pipe/ throttle body pipe, which is on the driver side....they both worked great....i still have the TOP but i got rid of the charge pipe for a BSH throttle body pipe cuz the meth bung thats pre tapped is really good quality....the charge pipe i had before was very very thin and i didnt feel comfortable spraying through it


Which charge pipe did you have? I have the Neuspeed, which feels like it's pretty decent quality. Similar to the AWE TOP that I have. The install on the charge pipe looks like it could be a PITA. Though, all the DIYs are on GTIs and it looks tight, where as looking in my engine bay, the CC looks like it has a bit more room to work in in front of the tb. How long did it take you for the air charge? Thanks again for all the advice btw.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Which charge pipe did you have? I have the Neuspeed, which feels like it's pretty decent quality. Similar to the AWE TOP that I have. The install on the charge pipe looks like it could be a PITA. Though, all the DIYs are on GTIs and it looks tight, where as looking in my engine bay, the CC looks like it has a bit more room to work in in front of the tb. How long did it take you for the air charge? Thanks again for all the advice btw.


I had the Aspec set from ebay for $100 shipped....theyre decent quality thin aluminum, just not good if ur gonna tap it for meth....neuspeed and AWEs are solid....the CC is much easier, u could put both pipes in in about an hour....the longest part is taking ur passenger wheel off and the plastic under lining, the pipes themselves are cake....i put my BSH pipe on lastnight in the dark in like 30 minutes.

No problem man, i dont mind helping at all :beer: anymore questions dont be afraid to ask


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> I had the Aspec set from ebay for $100 shipped....theyre decent quality thin aluminum, just not good if ur gonna tap it for meth....neuspeed and AWEs are solid....the CC is much easier, u could put both pipes in in about an hour....the longest part is taking ur passenger wheel off and the plastic under lining, the pipes themselves are cake....i put my BSH pipe on lastnight in the dark in like 30 minutes.
> 
> No problem man, i dont mind helping at all :beer: anymore questions dont be afraid to ask


Thanks! So no front driver's side wheel removal for the tb pipe? Is it just the cover underneath? Good to know that it's only a 30 min or so install, I was hoping for that!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

No the wheel removal is just for the turbo pipe.... just jack up the front drivers a little and take the under plastic off and get to work


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> No the wheel removal is just for the turbo pipe.... just jack up the front drivers a little and take the under plastic off and get to work


Thanks! Hopefully I can get to it this afternoon.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I can get to it this afternoon.


:beer:


----------



## iculux (Oct 24, 2012)

Eibachs on


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry guuys you guys just walked into my mini rant. Repair headaches for me.

Last Wednesday my CC broke down on the way to a very important assignment first of all. Missed it entirely!!! Embarassing because it was important. Was having car sent to Carmax and as it was being put on the tow truck they informed me they had a 1 week wait just look at it. So I had it sent to VW dealer. I heard from dealer next day saying it would be done by monday and part was on order. I went to rent a car from Enterprise. Reserved it online for $40 a day which would be only a couple dollars out of pocket each day for rental. Get to Enterprise to pickup cars and they have no Midsize cars? I do have a reservation in hand mind you. They say they dont have any but they have $110 SUV I can rent. Of course I give them a headache but dont get loud about the bait and switch they just try to pull. I get on phone with corporate and let them have it. I call around the city during a school break week and find the only car available for $80 a day. Have to take a $30 cab to get the car before closing. So now its Tuesday. I call to see the progress because he did tell me monday on the car. I guess one of the fuel pumps was to be repaired and then the other one went while they were roadtesting it. Carmax now wants to send an insppecter out to see if they HAVE to do repair. 2 more days for Carmax to send an inspector while I pay about $50 a day out of pocket on a rental. OK I can now exhale. I got that out my system.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

De activated my front DRL's after fitting my chinese DRL/ indicators.

Put lamin-X on my rear reflectors so they now match my tinted R line rear lights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> De activated my front DRL's after fitting my chinese DRL/ indicators.
> 
> Put lamin-X on my rear reflectors so they now match my tinted R line rear lights.


Please post a pic of the reflectors and details on what intensity film you used. I've been wanting to do this since I got my r-lines installed..hope it's a good match... Thanks man


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Completely updated dash on my 2010 VW CC VR6 4Motion with 2012 moldings.
> 
> Germany only Nut Brown wood trim (with door in-lays with ambient lighting built in)
> Analog clock and wiring
> ...


how did you wire the Clock and hazzard button? i want to do the modification my self but cant find how to ¨conect the Clock and hazzard


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

it was a nice warm day in Chi-town.. Chilled with Ivan (aka BORA RSI) - installed spoiler, made few shots, pumped some iron n had some Pho soup for lunch.... :wave:

watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNklpt8CVW4

it makes me want to get atleas Ko4!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> De activated my front DRL's after fitting my chinese DRL/ indicators.
> 
> Put lamin-X on my rear reflectors so they now match my tinted R line rear lights.


X2 for picture with exact lamin-x intensity 

Thanks


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

those are the darkened tail lights off the R-Line or did you tint the non R-Line tail lights?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> those are the darkened tail lights off the R-Line or did you tint the non R-Line tail lights?


those are tinted stock tails & reflectors. 35%


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Changed rear taillight, bulb out stayed on. Took out the bulb holder, it was fried. Had to buy a new one ($30). Ordered Hotchkis 27mm rsb, $200 shipped!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I put my first sticker on today....ive never been a fan or had stickers on any of my vehicles but i liked the way the white sticker looked on the black window....its from the shop that did my tune and meth install, they're good guys over there and have helped me out.

Plus this car has had a lot of firsts for me (first car besides all my suvs, German car, turbo car and meth car) so i said why not keep it going with a sticker lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Too bad insurance doesn't cover that tint...lol. Good luck.
> 
> In about 2-3 days after the resin cures drive at like 80mph stereo off and listen for wind noise. Hope all goes well!
> 
> In my case i heard wind noise up until it cured, then it was all good. For me it was the driver side rear stationary small window.


Actually my insurance covered it. No wind noise. I was doing 85-90 on the freeway this morning.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> :beer:


Got both of them installed in just under two hours. Not bad for my first time under this car. No leaks, no CELs, no lost screws, no broken clips. Half of that two hours was looking for correct sockets, adapters, etc. Turbo spools nice and loud now. Loving it. Can't wait for this intake to come in so I can regain some of my low end torque! Thanks for your help, AZ_CC!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got both of them installed in just under two hours. Not bad for my first time under this car. No leaks, no CELs, no lost screws, no broken clips. Half of that two hours was looking for correct sockets, adapters, etc. Turbo spools nice and loud now. Loving it. Can't wait for this intake to come in so I can regain some of my low end torque! Thanks for your help, AZ_CC!


No problem man anytime, glad it went smooth for you for once lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> No problem man anytime, glad it went smooth for you for once lol


Yeah, I'm surprised. Not to worry, I'm sure that I'll end up dropping a bolt down my turbo tomorrow when I go to install my Carbonio lol. Then it will be K04 time! :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised. Not to worry, I'm sure that I'll end up dropping a bolt down my turbo tomorrow when I go to install my Carbonio lol. Then it will be K04 time! :beer:


Hahahahaha luckily ur only doing stage 1 then....k04 would be sick but im pretty happy with my stage 2 power with meth


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Took my car to the dealership today for some minor fix and was surprised that they provided me with a loaner car. A 2013 Passat V6, and to my astonishment, was very impressed by it. Especially since it had a very nice speaker system (Fender Audio). It wasn't a slouch on the road either.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahaha luckily ur only doing stage 1 then....k04 would be sick but im pretty happy with my stage 2 power with meth


Yeah, I'm hoping that the intake brings back that low end grunt. Right now, I'm more than happy with the top end, but low end did go down a bit more than I would have liked with stage 2 with just a downpipe.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> it was a nice warm day in Chi-town.. Chilled with Ivan (aka BORA RSI) - installed spoiler, made few shots, pumped some iron n had some Pho soup for lunch.... :wave:
> 
> watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNklpt8CVW4
> 
> it makes me want to get atleas Ko4!


Holly crap! Now I need to put Haldex drive system and a APR stage III Turbo on my R-Line.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping that the intake brings back that low end grunt. Right now, I'm more than happy with the top end, but low end did go down a bit more than I would have liked with stage 2 with just a downpipe.


U wont be disappointed with the intake man....it flows the best cuz its straight design and has great power all throughout....next up u need a nice sounding exhaust to top it all off


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

It was time to say goodbye to good ol' RCD 510








Upgraded to an AppRadio 2








I have to say that this 7inch head unit is bad ass. You can mirror your iPhone/Android on the screen, view pictures, watch YouTube, Netflix, browse web, Bluetooth calls and all that good stuff and much much more! Really really recommend this unit.







Sits flush and clean! Not finish yet, still have to install back up camera and custom fit the lightning cable in the middle console for a cleaner look.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> It was time to say goodbye to good ol' RCD 510
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicest infotainment setup i have seen to date!!! Let us know how the rest of the install ends up working out...I'm interested!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

How is the firmware on the Appradio 2? I know the first iteration of Appradio was basically total garbage. AR2 was better, but still horrendously buggy when it first came out. 

I know Pioneer likes to release lots of firmware updates for their units, but have a bad habit of fixing 1 thing and breaking 10 more. I've owned about 9-10 different Pioneer in-dash Navi's over the years, so I'm very familiar with them.

Any big drawbacks/issues with the unit so far? I would consider it since it would make adding a sub much easier, but not sure if I would be up for losing the MFD integration. I know SW controls will still work with the proper adapter.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@stero1D
Good day today even tho i bought what you didnt like  ps everyone should try pho soup its good. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> How is the firmware on the Appradio 2? I know the first iteration of Appradio was basically total garbage. AR2 was better, but still horrendously buggy when it first came out.
> 
> I know Pioneer likes to release lots of firmware updates for their units, but have a bad habit of fixing 1 thing and breaking 10 more. I've owned about 9-10 different Pioneer in-dash Navi's over the years, so I'm very familiar with them.
> 
> Any big drawbacks/issues with the unit so far? I would consider it since it would make adding a sub much easier, but not sure if I would be up for losing the MFD integration. I know SW controls will still work with the proper adapter.


X2 on paragraph 3


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> U wont be disappointed with the intake man....it flows the best cuz its straight design and has great power all throughout....next up u need a nice sounding exhaust to top it all off


Yeah, I've decided to do 19" matte anthracite RS5/TTRS wheels and konis instead of K04 this summer.

Also, will be taking advantage of the rear lower bumper on my 13 with its dual exhaust cutouts and doing a quad exhaust like below, but with diamond black tips:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I've decided to do 19" matte anthracite RS5/TTRS wheels and konis instead of K04 this summer.
> 
> Also, will be taking advantage of the rear lower bumper on my 13 with its dual exhaust cutouts and doing a quad exhaust like below, but with diamond black tips:


Nice that's some good stuff....that's a good idea to give the engine work a break....I'm done with my engine and gonna enjoy it now, wheels are next though


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice that's some good stuff....that's a good idea to give the engine work a break....I'm done with my engine and gonna enjoy it now, wheels are next though


Yeah, also I can use the stock wheels/tires as winter rollers and then put nice sticky summer tires on the 19s! That way I can actually put the power I have now, down on to the road. Also, might do motor/tranny mounts to help reduce wheel hop.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, also I can use the stock wheels/tires as winter rollers and then put nice sticky summer tires on the 19s! That way I can actually put the power I have now, down on to the road. Also, might do motor/tranny mounts to help reduce wheel hop.


Cool beans man, u got everything all planned out thats good ....cant wait to see it all come together :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @stero1D
> Good day today even tho i bought what you didnt like  ps everyone should try pho soup its good. :thumbup:


Agree bro!!! Hope ur not gona be sore!

Nxt time detailing n gym lol


But u shld return them lol


----------



## ilyas1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like a great headunit. Is there a nav module available from pioneer?


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally got APR stage 2 done. It's like driving a completely different car. Thanks to the guys at NGP for their work. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Bama CC said:


> Finally got APR stage 2 done. It's like driving a completely different car. Thanks to the guys at NGP for their work. :thumbup:


Yes the stage 2 tune us Amazing. I have to install the DP on my MKVI and get that bumped up to stage 2 as well. My girl is upset that my car is a bit quicker than the mkvi now. She still has one up on me because of the stage 2 endurance clutch but Ill get one of those whenever I break this one in my car lol!!!

BTW, I plastidipped my VW emblem in the back. On Friday I will be tinting the tails to tie everything together. Will more than likely do the reflectors as well to black it all out. Not too dark but dark enough. I just need a taillight to practice on to see how many coats I want to go with.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nicest infotainment setup i have seen to date!!! Let us know how the rest of the install ends up working out...I'm interested!


Thanks bro and indeed I will post more when everything is done.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> How is the firmware on the Appradio 2? I know the first iteration of Appradio was basically total garbage. AR2 was better, but still horrendously buggy when it first came out.
> 
> I know Pioneer likes to release lots of firmware updates for their units, but have a bad habit of fixing 1 thing and breaking 10 more. I've owned about 9-10 different Pioneer in-dash Navi's over the years, so I'm very familiar with them.
> 
> Any big drawbacks/issues with the unit so far? I would consider it since it would make adding a sub much easier, but not sure if I would be up for losing the MFD integration. I know SW controls will still work with the proper adapter.


Well I can this though, it's a building process for this unit basically a stepping stone of what's to come with this unit. More and more apps are being made and are gonna be release soon. But I think it's gonna pave the way to how a head unit should be on our cars. I think it's totally worth the buy cuz you can do so much more with a regular unit. The only draw back to this unit is plugging it in all the time but there is a way where you can do it wireless with and Apple TV. YouTube it!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

ilyas1 said:


> Looks like a great headunit. Is there a nav module available from pioneer?


It comes with a Nav app or mirror your own Nav app from your phone.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> it was a nice warm day in Chi-town.. Chilled with Ivan (aka BORA RSI) - installed spoiler, made few shots, pumped some iron n had some Pho soup for lunch.... :wave:
> 
> watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNklpt8CVW4
> 
> it makes me want to get atleas Ko4!


Sergey that video is sick...you should post that on the tune thread to give all the others confidence in staging with APR. Also the pic is great. I like how it captures all the light in the metal, and all that reflection...looks almost photoshopped


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stop by the ocean (Gulf of Mexico)


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally went ahead and put some wood grain on my false floor 










Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hold on a sec, I'm bringing my tap dancing shoes!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lmao ^^^! Truth!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Hold on a sec, I'm bringing my tap dancing shoes!


Put a small braided rug, a little antique lamp and an old book in there for car shows. Straight classy! I would do it for sure.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Hold on a sec, I'm bringing my tap dancing shoes!


Was thinking the same.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Was thinking the same.


Ya I wanna cut out a hole to expose my tank 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ya I wanna cut out a hole to expose my tank
> 
> Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


Tank under the wood? Then what's behind that HUGE compartment in the back of your trunk, besides the sub?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Tank under the wood? Then what's behind that HUGE compartment in the back of your trunk, besides the sub?


I was thinking the same thing. A lot of wasted space for one sub. Maybe the midget stays in there and comes out to tap dance at car shows?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Tank under the wood? Then what's behind that HUGE compartment in the back of your trunk, besides the sub?


Yeah, he's on bags.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the tint redone. Went with 20% on back and side. Then bad to have the windshield redone. 45% on it.







.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A lot of wasted space for one sub. Maybe the midget stays in there and comes out to tap dance at car shows?


I literally peed my pants laughing at the midget story. Totally pictured it in my head.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Had the tint redone. Went with 20% on back and side. Then bad to have the windshield redone. 45% on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, that's one dark windshield! Looks great all around!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, that's one dark windshield! Looks great all around!


Thanks. I have a medical condition. Have a card through the NC Dmw that allows me to tint that dark.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks. I have a medical condition. Have a card through the NC Dmw that allows me to tint that dark.


I dont have a medical condition and mine is 20%


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I literally peed my pants laughing at the midget story. Totally pictured it in my head.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> I dont have a medical condition and mine is 20%


Yea. But 20% is illegal in NC. So doc filled the paper work out and got the card. So if I get pulled its legal.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> *pumped some iron*


This is all I can think of :laugh:











Car looks good, nice pic.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Yea. But 20% is illegal in NC. So doc filled the paper work out and got the card. So if I get pulled its legal.


It may or may not be legal in Missouri too:wave:

If my car wasn't black, I may have tinted the windshield. Looks incredible!


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Had the windshield redone. 45% on it.


Nice tint, I have 32% on mine. I love the way it looks at dusk...


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Installed ST coilovers the other day and white out emblem on the trunk.

Will take some pics soon and post them up, will do a before and after 12mm/5mm spacer install also.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks. I have a medical condition. Have a card through the NC Dmw that allows me to tint that dark.


Not to get too personal, but is it an eye condition?

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post!

TM


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Not to get too personal, but is it an eye condition?
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post!
> 
> TM


No worries. I had a heart transplant 10 years ago. And the meds I take to keep from rejecting it makes me sensitive to sunlight. I will literally burn in 10 minutes.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Thanks bro and indeed I will post more when everything is done.


Consider making a separate thread for it when you do. Otherwise it'll get buried with all the rest of the stuff in this thread.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Power to the pavement*

Had installed my HPA core interlock lower dog bone mount. So far I love it, very noticeable improvement . Minimal spin or hop from launch and it quickens the throttle response. It just feels right. Noise and vibration are noticeable but minimal It just deepens the thrumming sound it already had. I got the softest durometer they offer at 75. Testing to continue culminating in another trip to Milan drag strip.

HPA website: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/mounts.htm


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> This is all I can think of :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha bro, ur something!!! n thanks about the car! :beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my Carbonio Stage 1 intake installed to round out my stage 2 setup. Loving it so far.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my Carbonio Stage 1 intake installed to round out my stage 2 setup. Loving it so far.


Thats awesome, man! Enjoy.... 

Trying to see if its worth going k04 on CC


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Some shots of the engine bay:





I had to modify the bracket from APR a bit. I dremeled out the slot on the bracket an additional 1/4in or so, and then had to snip a corner off of it to avoid touching the battery box. I guess the CC fitment is a little bit different. I didn't feel comfortable leaving it supported by only the MAF and the two screws at the front, so getting that bracket to fit was good.



Tomorrow, I have the matching red coilpack harness coming in from USP: http://uspmotorsports.com/CoilPackHarnessCover-Conduit-2.0TFSI-TSI.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Coil pack harness looks great, haven't seen that before. Nice find.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

There really isn't too much else out there as far as 'bling' for out engine bays unless you do custom stuff, so I figured what the hell. 

I got the R8 coils out of necessity for troubleshooting misfires with GIAC, got the R8 filler cap as a throw-in from the guy I got my downpipe/top/air pipes from, and got the carbon fiber intake to round out my stage 2 tune. Figured might as well spend the extra $25 and do it all up!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Koni Coilovers arrived.


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> it was a nice warm day in Chi-town.. Chilled with Ivan (aka BORA RSI) - installed spoiler, made few shots, pumped some iron n had some Pho soup for lunch.... :wave:
> 
> watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNklpt8CVW4
> 
> it makes me want to get atleas Ko4!


SIck vid, 600hp......


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

With help from dieracks, coded VAG-COM so my front turn signal lights stay on with the parking lights. :thumbup: Just need to order some amber LED bulbs for my smoked clear corners.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> With help from dieracks, coded VAG-COM so my front turn signal lights stay on with the parking lights. :thumbup: Just need to order some amber LED bulbs for my smoked clear corners.


So you want the ambler lights on all the time?? 

Before you order bulbs, remember that they are reverse polarity.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> So you want the ambler lights on all the time??
> 
> Before you order bulbs, remember that they are reverse polarity.


Do I need to specify that in the order, or do BAY9S come in reverse polarity by default?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone local to me have vagcom and some time to help me tint my tails? I would love to meet one of the other CC guys on here and would also like some help. By the way I am in the Lehigh Valley. 

In other news, I need to remove the plastidipped emblem and apply one more coat and get around the edges a bit more other than that it came out pretty well.

I also just received my Klasse products and am getting ready for a great car washing/detailing weekend.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You need to specify that! There is a great eBay seller that has always worked with me and I've purchased soo many bulbs from them. Excellent quality too. She custom made the reverse polarity ones for me. Ill find you a link and PM you.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Anyone local to me have vagcom and some time to help me tint my tails? I would love to meet one of the other CC guys on here and would also like some help. By the way I am in the Lehigh Valley.
> 
> In other news, I need to remove the plastidipped emblem and apply one more coat and get around the edges a bit more other than that it came out pretty well.
> 
> I also just received my Klasse products and am getting ready for a great car washing/detailing weekend.


Here is how the plasti dip came out. What do you guys think? Still needs to be touched up and will be doing tails and reflectors on Friday with Vhd nightshades











Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Here you go. I've had these over a year now with no problems. Make sure u start conversing with them first in regards to making you custom ones with reverse p.

They won't charge you extra. 

eBay # 251081607426


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Here is how the plasti dip came out. What do you guys think? Still needs to be touched up and will be doing tails and reflectors on Friday with Vhd nightshades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean! One suggestion, get the glossy black insert for the background. That will flow better with the body paint, then the matte emblem will "pop" more!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Looks clean! One suggestion, get the glossy black insert for the background. That will flow better with the body paint, then the matte emblem will "pop" more!


I already have it just need to install it the next time I take it off to do the tails and touch up the emblem. Now I'm debating on whether or not doing the whole front grille. Any thought?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Looks clean! One suggestion, get the glossy black insert for the background. That will flow better with the body paint, then the matte emblem will "pop" more!


What he said, wanna see after the nightshade application....


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Here you go. I've had these over a year now with no problems. Make sure u start conversing with them first in regards to making you custom ones with reverse p.
> 
> They won't charge you extra.
> 
> eBay # 251081607426


Those don't seem to be CAN-Bus...are you sure they are the right ones?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jearl001 said:


> What he said, wanna see after the nightshade application....


Me too. What I'm going to do is get an old taillight and mask off four different sections and do one coat on one section, two on the next, three on the next and so on so I can decide how dark I want to go. 

Anyone done this yet? How many coats did you guys use?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Those don't seem to be CAN-Bus...are you sure they are the right ones?


Like Canbus ever really works with the CCs CECM...it's all bs in my opinion. I've purchased 10s of Canbus bulbs that all threw codes. With these i get an error when i start the car. I immediately hit the 4 way flashers and let them flash 2 times and all errors are gone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Received 2 quotes for the damage when I was rear ended a couple weeks ago...

Its barely noticeable, however the repair quotes are $610 and $737, from 2 different shops. For that price I can buy a new rear bumper cover, paint it, and have money left over! 

Waiting on the woman who rear ended me, to pay up (cash to me) around the 1st of May.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NIGHTSHADES in my opinion looks horrible. I had it on my previous car and after a few months it started to crack and look horrible. It's also very matte upon drying, and I wanted the semi gloss finish... Which looks more OEM. I would highly recommend getting them painted with a mixture of black and clear. Some folks here charge $40 to have them done professionally, that's a steal. They will sand, paint, then clear. Comes out incredible!

It's also hard to match the intensity of tint on all 4 pieces with the VHT, You will end up making them all as dark as possible in order to match, which means many layers = cracking.

I would never use that product again. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> NIGHTSHADES in my opinion looks horrible. I had it on my previous car and after a few months it started to crack and look horrible. It's also very matte upon drying, and I wanted the semi gloss finish... Which looks more OEM. I would highly recommend getting them painted with a mixture of black and clear. Some folks here charge $40 to have them done professionally, that's a steal. They will sand, paint, then clear. Comes out incredible!
> 
> It's also hard to match the intensity of tint on all 4 pieces with the VHT, You will end up making them all as dark as possible in order to match, which means many layers = cracking.
> 
> I would never use that product again. Just my personal opinion.




Not to mention, it fades. I used it for my turns up front (over the OEM amber) and now it has a slight brown hue to it. Maybe its just me, but it looks like it faded. I wont use that product again either.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Definitely fades! My tails turned to a burgundy color.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> NIGHTSHADES in my opinion looks horrible. I had it on my previous car and after a few months it started to crack and look horrible. It's also very matte upon drying, and I wanted the semi gloss finish... Which looks more OEM. I would highly recommend getting them painted with a mixture of black and clear. Some folks here charge $40 to have them done professionally, that's a steal. They will sand, paint, then clear. Comes out incredible!
> 
> It's also hard to match the intensity of tint on all 4 pieces with the VHT, You will end up making them all as dark as possible in order to match, which means many layers = cracking.
> 
> I would never use that product again. Just my personal opinion.


^ This.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea like everyone said, no on the VHT nightshades....that stuffs for cheap little Brest up Honda's, not a CC


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my coil pack harness from USP Motorsports installed today. It took a bit more cutting than I thought to get it to fit. It was two tabs and a hole in the end that had to come off from what I knew. Then I also had to shave the bottom part of the cover that hovers over the PCV. Had to take off, cut, test fit, cut some more. Took me about a half hour total.

Worth it though!


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

not today... next week Tue going from stock to Stage 2 Unitronic!!! im very excite!


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok so here is a story of what happened to me about 2 weeks ago...I went to a car show at usf (college near me) and whwn I parked and got outta my car a dude walked up to and started asking about the tsw's I had on my car...then he asked if I wanted to swap for free...so apparently this guy works for a wheel company and he wanted to sponser my car...now I didn't say anything because I didn't think it was legit but they got put on today and here is w hat they look like...tell me what u think.. 

19x8.5 215 35 19 front
19x9.5 225 35 19 rear





































Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


>


Looks awesome! What do the red coil packs do over the stock ones? Been debating doing this as well as the harness.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> With help from dieracks, coded VAG-COM so my front turn signal lights stay on with the parking lights. :thumbup: Just need to order some amber LED bulbs for my smoked clear corners.


Pic:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ok so here is a story of what happened to me about 2 weeks ago...I went to a car show at usf (college near me) and whwn I parked and got outta my car a dude walked up to and started asking about the tsw's I had on my car...then he asked if I wanted to swap for free...so apparently this guy works for a wheel company and he wanted to sponser my car...now I didn't say anything because I didn't think it was legit but they got put on today and here is w hat they look like...tell me what u think..
> 
> 19x8.5 215 35 19 front
> 19x9.5 225 35 19 rear
> ...


I wasn't sure at first but I dig the concavity! Should get them powdered another color to really set them off though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my coil pack harness from USP Motorsports installed today. It took a bit more cutting than I thought to get it to fit. It was two tabs and a hole in the end that had to come off from what I knew. Then I also had to shave the bottom part of the cover that hovers over the PCV. Had to take off, cut, test fit, cut some more. Took me about a half hour total.
> 
> Worth it though!


That looks cool Mike, but u should've just took ur stock one off and painted it urself and avoided having to modify that one to fit....carbonio looks btw....i cant wait to get my R8 coils on next week


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


Wheels look awesome brodie :thumbup:


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Wheels look awesome brodie :thumbup:


Thanks man 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ok so here is a story of what happened to me about 2 weeks ago...I went to a car show at usf (college near me) and whwn I parked and got outta my car a dude walked up to and started asking about the tsw's I had on my car...then he asked if I wanted to swap for free...so apparently this guy works for a wheel company and he wanted to sponser my car...now I didn't say anything because I didn't think it was legit but they got put on today and here is w hat they look like...tell me what u think..
> 
> 19x8.5 215 35 19 front
> 19x9.5 225 35 19 rear
> ...



Looks great Brodie. What is the offset?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Agree 100%, wheels look very good.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Agree 100%, wheels look very good.


thanks



waltern said:


> Looks great Brodie. What is the offset?


40 all around




notamechanic said:


> I wasn't sure at first but I dig the concavity! Should get them powdered another color to really set them off though.


and i plan on doing copper or something to match my hood but i cant until after i do a video shoot in west palm...once i do that the wheels are mine to keep


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

oh and this means that my tsw mallorys are for sale 2 of them still have tires on them... they are 215 35 19 falken 452s and the wheels are 19x8 +45 with 

pic with them on... slight rash on a few 



700$


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ok so here is a story of what happened to me about 2 weeks ago...I went to a car show at usf (college near me) and whwn I parked and got outta my car a dude walked up to and started asking about the tsw's I had on my car...then he asked if I wanted to swap for free...so apparently this guy works for a wheel company and he wanted to sponser my car...now I didn't say anything because I didn't think it was legit but they got put on today and here is w hat they look like...tell me what u think..
> 
> 19x8.5 215 35 19 front
> 19x9.5 225 35 19 rear
> ...


I'm diggin the wheels, bro. Looks sick on your car. Much better that your old ones,IMO.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Btw, can you tell that guy to sponsor my car too? :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Btw, can you tell that guy to sponsor my car too? :laugh:


Didn't your new wheels arrive yet? Did you test fit?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Didn't your new wheels arrive yet? Did you test fit?


Still in transit. I'm a bit anxious about it. I hope it arrives tomorrow or Saturday so I could do a test fit.

Still undecided about coils. I've narrowed down my options to KW V1, HPA or Koni's. will do more research and make a decision this weekend. The V1s and HPA are heavily favored, though.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

van33 said:


> I'm diggin the wheels, bro. Looks sick on your car. Much better that your old ones,IMO.


Ya I like these a lot more 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my coil pack harness from USP Motorsports installed today. It took a bit more cutting than I thought to get it to fit. It was two tabs and a hole in the end that had to come off from what I knew. Then I also had to shave the bottom part of the cover that hovers over the PCV. Had to take off, cut, test fit, cut some more. Took me about a half hour total.
> 
> Worth it though!


looks great, man!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> That looks cool Mike, but u should've just took ur stock one off and painted it urself and avoided having to modify that one to fit....carbonio looks btw....i cant wait to get my R8 coils on next week


We both know how things go when I try to spray anything... Plastidip grill + rain nightmares come to mind. I figured this way I can always pop my stock on back on if/when I go to sell it. It's a perfect color match to the coils and I always enjoy any opportunity to use my dremel. Now I'm just trying to figure out why my headlights are not levelling themselves after getting a drop.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

MHardiman90 said:


> Looks awesome! What do the red coil packs do over the stock ones? Been debating doing this as well as the harness.


The R8 Red Top coil packs last quite a bit longer for those of us with tunes. Also, they usually cure about 90% of misfire issues when the regular factory coils can't keep up with a tune or just go bad because they suck. Also, they're RED!


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys, i'm having the following problem - sometimes when i go into reverse with my DSG, the gearbox doesn't shift into reverse but stays in neutral, if i step on the gas pedal, the engine revs, but nothing happens. Also sometimes when i shift into rear, i hear some banging from the gearbox. It sometimes manages to shift the gear into reverse, but other times it stays neutral and the only way to shift into rear is to turn the engine off and then turn it on again and everything becomes normal. The problem is occuring 1 of 10 shifts, only in reverse. On D and on S the gearbox is flawless.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> We both know how things go when I try to spray anything... Plastidip grill + rain nightmares come to mind. I figured this way I can always pop my stock on back on if/when I go to sell it. It's a perfect color match to the coils and I always enjoy any opportunity to use my dremel. Now I'm just trying to figure out why my headlights are not levelling themselves after getting a drop.


Yea i understand, not all my stuff has went perfectly smooth either....but as long as we work past it :beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ya I like these a lot more
> 
> Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


Yeah, looks great. Not to say that your old ones aren't, but IMO, these looks better on your car. Promise me one thing, that you will never plasti dip it or paint it black, LOL :laugh:.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Had my water pump replaced. This CC is starting to irk me!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Still in transit. I'm a bit anxious about it. I hope it arrives tomorrow or Saturday so I could do a test fit.
> 
> Still undecided about coils. I've narrowed down my options to KW V1, HPA or Koni's. will do more research and make a decision this weekend. The V1s and HPA are heavily favored, though.


HPA is KW V1, just custom valved for HPA for CC if you specify.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Had my water pump replaced. This CC is starting to irk me!


Was the waterpump leaking? or making noise?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> Was the waterpump leaking? or making noise?


About 6 months ago I had the light come one that coolant was low. I topped off and didn't see the light again another 3 months. It then came on again and I noticed a substantial puddle below the car. Again I topped off. Car was fine again for another 3 months. Finally I guess the water pump bearings finally failed and it would not hold coolant.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> About 6 months ago I had the light come one that coolant was low. I topped off and didn't see the light again another 3 months. It then came on again and I noticed a substantial puddle below the car. Again I topped off. Car was fine again for another 3 months. Finally I guess the water pump bearings finally failed and it would not hold coolant.


Exact symptoms and problem for me three months back and water pump was replaced under Powertrain Warranty. There are quite a few 2010 CCs where the water pump has failed before its lifetime.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5959315-coolant-leak


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> Exact symptoms and problem for me three months back and water pump was replaced under Powertrain Warranty. There are quite a few 2010 CCs where the water pump has failed before its lifetime.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5959315-coolant-leak


Unfortunately I was no longer under warranty! Even back when symptoms first started. It seems like things know when to fail! Right after their warranty expires.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Ween2010 said:


> About 6 months ago I had the light come one that coolant was low. I topped off and didn't see the light again another 3 months. It then came on again and I noticed a substantial puddle below the car. Again I topped off. Car was fine again for another 3 months. Finally I guess the water pump bearings finally failed and it would not hold coolant.


Same exact thing happened on my 2011 CC. Coolant low light came on in Oct 2011, was fine for 6 months, pump completely went around March 2012 at 30k miles. There was a lot of bad pumps in 2010-2011 model year TSI engines. Some bad ones in newer ones too, but it seems to fixed for the most part.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Unfortunately I was no longer under warranty! Even back when symptoms first started. It seems like things know when to fail! Right after their warranty expires.


:facepalm: That sucks, dude..


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> With help from dieracks, coded VAG-COM so my front turn signal lights stay on with the parking lights. :thumbup: Just need to order some amber LED bulbs for my smoked clear corners.


Can you tell me how you did it. I have Vag-Com. I'm interested in doing this also.:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Same exact thing happened on my 2011 CC. Coolant low light came on in Oct 2011, was fine for 6 months, pump completely went around March 2012 at 30k miles. There was a lot of bad pumps in 2010-2011 model year TSI engines. Some bad ones in newer ones too, but it seems to fixed for the most part.


Mike is correct, 2010-2011 had a large batch of faulty pumps... My 2012 smelled like coolant every now and then in the cabin up to about 2,000 miles, then it went away, and coolant level has been normal. I check it monthly.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Your cars stance is so deceiving, Kareem :laugh:. Still don't understand why your Eibach's sit lower that most people have on their car :screwy:.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing major but bought a new cabin filter and puddle led lights.

Also plasti dip the exhaust tips. I'm loving it.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Brodieman90 said:


> Ok so here is a story of what happened to me about 2 weeks ago...I went to a car show at usf (college near me) and whwn I parked and got outta my car a dude walked up to and started asking about the tsw's I had on my car...then he asked if I wanted to swap for free...so apparently this guy works for a wheel company and he wanted to sponser my car...now I didn't say anything because I didn't think it was legit but they got put on today and here is w hat they look like...tell me what u think..
> 
> 19x8.5 215 35 19 front
> 19x9.5 225 35 19 rear
> ...



Pretty nice stance man!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> Your cars stance is so deceiving, Kareem :laugh:. Still don't understand why your Eibach's sit lower that most people have on their car :screwy:.


Probably because he's on 19" Sagitta's?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

notamechanic said:


> With help from dieracks, coded VAG-COM so my front turn signal lights stay on with the parking lights. :thumbup: Just need to order some amber LED bulbs for my smoked clear corners.


No help from anyone else huh? :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Your cars stance is so deceiving, Kareem :laugh:. Still don't understand why your Eibach's sit lower that most people have on their car :screwy:.


What can I say, God has blessed me and my suspension. 

I truly believe it's because they were removed off of another CC after they've been used 3k miles. When they settled again on my car, they settled even lower.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nothing major but bought a new cabin filter and puddle led lights.
> 
> Also plasti dip the exhaust tips. I'm loving it.


Is that's rubber designed to hold up to those temps?? Let us know how that goes...looks great IMO. Like the tips on a 335is, just a little darker


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Is that's rubber designed to hold up to those temps?? Let us know how that goes...looks great IMO. Like the tips on a 335is, just a little darker


Yeah, how will that hold up to exhaust temps?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Can you tell me how you did it. I have Vag-Com. I'm interested in doing this also.:thumbup:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6017221-US-vs.-EU-Parking-Lights-(VAG-COM-question) :beer:


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> Yeah, how will that hold up to exhaust temps?


Will be fine on exhaust tips, have had mine plastidipped for a month now and havent had issues. It can handle temps up to about 300 degrees from what I've read 

Plasti dips website said its good for 200+ degrees F
http://http://www.plastidip.com/blog/2012/03/plasti-dip-tech-tips/


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

B^6 said:


> Will be fine on exhaust tips, have had mine plastidipped for a month now and havent had issues. It can handle temps up to about 300 degrees from what I've read
> 
> Plasti dips website said its good for 200+ degrees F
> http://http://www.plastidip.com/blog/2012/03/plasti-dip-tech-tips/


Good to know. I'm going to do this. My cheapo Amazon tips are pitted and look awful. Plastidip it is! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Getting Two tires remounted after I ****ed up the wheel on a curb. Then installing my H&R coilovers


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Good to know. I'm going to do this. My cheapo Amazon tips are pitted and look awful. Plastidip it is! Thanks for posting.


I also checked out the dipyourcar website, and several have dipped their tips. I did 6 coats, and after driving to work this morning (hwy 20miles ) still looks good, no problems.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Probably because he's on 19" Sagitta's?


Being on 19" Sagittas has nothing to do with the way his car is stanced. I see tons of peeps on 19" wheels with Eibach that aren't nearly as low as he is (225/235/245/ tires etc.).


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> HPA is KW V1, just custom valved for HPA for CC if you specify.


So correct me if I'm wrong, the HPA coils will have to be customed valved to match the CC and the KW V1's for the CC already have the correct valve? Did I get it right?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Laminex Fogs and Wrapped Satin Black Roof


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong, the HPA coils will have to be customed valved to match the CC and the KW V1's for the CC already have the correct valve? Did I get it right?


I think the KW part number for the CC covers many cars, some of different weight. The HPA will be valved for the CC, according to HPA.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Took this pic on my way out of work...she's durty!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put down 65 miles and 3 hours of traffic by going to school n back home...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Took this pic on my way out of work...she's durty!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Looks spotless to me


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Put down 65 miles and 3 hours of traffic by going to school n back home...


Sweet pic....front is almost touching!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx my man!
I know,I got out from the car n was like "wow, it was close to leaving lip on the asphalt" lol


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Put down 65 miles and 3 hours of traffic by going to school n back home...


That's my everyday commute  

Car looks amazing!!! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> That's my everyday commute
> 
> Car looks amazing!!! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir! Appreciate ur good word.

Thats my 5 day commute too! Two more weeks of school n bye bye for a while!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Looks spotless to me


Snapseed, my friend. Thanks though. Its been raining for a few days so it's pretty spotty.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Took the CC in for possible trade. They only offered $20k for my 12 Lux Ltd with only 9250 miles. I know they dropped in value but $14k in a year and 5 mo?! FML


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Took the CC in for possible trade. They only offered $20k for my 12 Lux Ltd with only 9250 miles. I know they dropped in value but $14k in a year and 5 mo?! FML


Wow, I think there are dildo's on both sides of this scenario. There is no way you should be that upside-down even with the 4-seat to 5-seat deal.

Maybe you should try buying used if you are unsure of your purchase?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Wow, I think there are dildo's on both sides of this scenario. There is no way you should be that upside-down even with the 4-seat to 5-seat deal.
> 
> Maybe you should try buying used if you are unsure of your purchase?


appreciate being called a dildo. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimitar C (Mar 31, 2013)

Dimitar C said:


> Hey guys, i'm having the following problem - sometimes when i go into reverse with my DSG, the gearbox doesn't shift into reverse but stays in neutral, if i step on the gas pedal, the engine revs, but nothing happens. Also sometimes when i shift into rear, i hear some banging from the gearbox. It sometimes manages to shift the gear into reverse, but other times it stays neutral and the only way to shift into rear is to turn the engine off and then turn it on again and everything becomes normal. The problem is occuring 1 of 10 shifts, only in reverse. On D and on S the gearbox is flawless.


BUMP BUMP


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dimitar C said:


> BUMP BUMP


This thread really isn't for questions like this. You may get more comments by starting a new thread with a description of your issue in the title line...not trying to be a douche, just trying to help.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

K04 and APR FMIC ordered today . Car going in soon for install of these items, DSG and air induction service. Oh yeah!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Took the CC in for possible trade. They only offered $20k for my 12 Lux Ltd with only 9250 miles. I know they dropped in value but $14k in a year and 5 mo?! FML


Unfortunately that's close to accurate. KBB is about 4-5k more. Doing an amortization table, I would break even upon selling after three years of ownership. That's with my 72month 0 apr deal. Until then I will be about $10k under water. This is why you buy gap coverage insurance. But i still opted out of that.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> K04 and APR FMIC ordered today . Car going in soon for install of these items, DSG and air induction service. Oh yeah!


how long have u had stage 2, before you got bored and decided to go w KO4?

I'm going to watch you closely, buddy lol I'm having this crazy KO4 idea for the last week s well..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> how long have u had stage 2, before you got bored and decided to go w KO4?
> 
> I'm going to watch you closely, buddy lol I'm having this crazy KO4 idea for the last week s well..


Yes, Serge HAS been having that idea...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, Serge HAS been having that idea...


U know it.... lol..... 

p.s. are you that bored?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> how long have u had stage 2, before you got bored and decided to go w KO4?
> 
> I'm going to watch you closely, buddy lol I'm having this crazy KO4 idea for the last week s well..


The decision came within 6 months of stage II tune, been stage II about a year. It's a disease. 

And... Not bored, just feel the need for more power


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Unfortunately that's close to accurate. KBB is about 4-5k more. Doing an amortization table, I would break even upon selling after three years of ownership. That's with my 72month 0 apr deal. Until then I will be about $10k under water. This is why you buy gap coverage insurance. But i still opted out of that.


Yeah, 72 mo 0% is what is killing me. I'm $7k upside down. Just a little pissed that value of car dropped that much since purchase. :banghead:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

9r's_CC said:


> The decision came within 6 months of stage II tune, been stage II about a year. It's a disease.
> 
> And... Not bored, just feel the need for more power












I'm REALLY trying to behave. I've only been on stage II since Monday, got intake done Wednesday. I'm going to be K04 by this July ([email protected] for $1999+free install), I know it. I still have a lot of other things I want to do that are going to cost me (Wheels+tires, coilovers, custom dual exhaust). Damn this hobby...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm REALLY trying to behave. I've only been on stage II since Monday, got intake done Wednesday. I'm going to be K04 by this July ([email protected] for $1999+free install), I know it. I still have a lot of other things I want to do that are going to cost me (Wheels+tires, coilovers, custom dual exhaust). Damn this hobby...


2000+free install? come on,man! Now I'm thinking of going there....lol..Too far of the drive thou... how do I get on the list? 

I have been Stage 2 Since November, got car totally stock in August.... This week all been thinking ko4 lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

They also run the same/similar sale every year at H20 Fest in Maryland (Usually Sept) and also at the APR Annual BBQ at APR HQ in Alabama, whenever that is.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I had my clutch replaced 3k miles ago. Have been stage 2 for about two weeks now and the clutch is already letting loose. Good thing my clutch was replaced at vw so there is a 1 year 10k mile warranty on it. Lol. Ill be taking it in on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Was out looking at homes, the soft drizzle turned to snow, which then started bouncing off of my car ever so lightly. Happened to be near my dealer, tossed it in for a 'rinse' that just happened to take long enough for the skies to clear a bit.

Then it drizzled on the way home. :sly:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn chicago! Was 60 yday! 
Snowing on n off whole day


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong, the HPA coils will have to be customed valved to match the CC and the KW V1's for the CC already have the correct valve? Did I get it right?


He meant that the HPA's are the same as V1's _(KW makes them both)_...the only difference is that they are custom valved for HPA by KW & have a HPA sticker on them


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm REALLY trying to behave. I've only been on stage II since Monday, got intake done Wednesday. I'm going to be K04 by this July ([email protected] for $1999+free install), I know it. I still have a lot of other things I want to do that are going to cost me (Wheels+tires, coilovers, custom dual exhaust). Damn this hobby...


I pay double for my upgrades. The wife doesn't give me any grief, but I bought her new appliances so she doesn't focus on what I'm doing to the car.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Damn chicago! Was 60 yday!
> Snowing on n off whole day


Ditto! Rain changed to tiny hails for a while yesterday in the evening.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Took the CC in for possible trade. They only offered $20k for my 12 Lux Ltd with only 9250 miles. I know they dropped in value but $14k in a year and 5 mo?! FML


That's nuts. I was offered 17500 for mine with 21k miles. Mine is just a cc sport with the 6 speed manual gearbox. I was actually able to negotiate the trade in price with them to get more for my money. 

FYI-still need my car tinted and will more than likely be getting a stage 2 clutch pretty soon as my 3k mile clutch is already slipping. I fully depress clutch and it takes nearly 5-10 seconds to get down from 3k rpms to 800rpms. ****ty vw clutches. We need better ones from factory. Obviously the stock clutch doesn't like the power that the stage 2 is putting down especially when I was in 100oct mode. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSqh6Agrv14&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_JEDWJWpQo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Installed cat back this morning

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSqh6Agrv14&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_JEDWJWpQo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Installed cat back this morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


great job w quick videos man.... POssibly u cld drive by and hard acceleration one? 
are you running any downpipe?:beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I definitely would do a drive by, however I have no one to hold the camera for me. It took me longer to find a secure place to put the Jack stands the it did to install it!

It sounds really good with just the cat back. I'll need lift time for the dp. Can't wait though!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Lowered the CC with Eibach Pro Kit and replaced stock brake pads with StopTech Street Performance pads. Wooohooo!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well finally got home after spending an entire week celebrating the lady friend's birthday. Got a couple if pics, but not many that I can show you guys 
Santa Monica 








San Diego
















Had a great week, but I wish I would have taken more pics of the CC.

And for all you forum pervs, a pic of said lady friend on her birthday.








Yes that is a real dolphin!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed 27mm Hotchkis Rsb, should have done it a long time ago, forgot what a huge difference it makes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSqh6Agrv14&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_JEDWJWpQo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Installed cat back this morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 How much ?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> How much ?


 http://www.hottexhaust.com/Magnaflow_16561

Got it on sale for 541but I used a coupon for 24% off that I found online to.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Lowered the CC with Eibach Pro Kit and replaced stock brake pads with StopTech Street Performance pads. Wooohooo!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 enjoy bro.. how much was the labor? 800?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> enjoy bro.. how much was the labor? 800?


 Hahaha! Nah man..$350 out the door with springs, pads and alignment done. The shop was incredibly honest with me. Something I didn't expect and they did a great job with no troubles. They are Redline Motorwerks, if anyone's looking for a good shop in Indy.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Hahaha! Nah man..$350 out the door with springs, pads and alignment done. The shop was incredibly honest with me. Something I didn't expect and they did a great job with no troubles. They are Redline Motorwerks, if anyone's looking for a good shop in Indy.


 Alignment should be done a few 100 miles after the springs are installed bud. The springs need to settle first.

But still. That's a killer deal on labor for all that!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Alignment should be done a few 100 miles after the springs are installed bud. The springs need to settle first.
> 
> But still. That's a killer deal on labor for all that!


 After 100 mi? Awww man, I wish I knew this before. Should I watch out for something that would indicate an alignment is required after they settle since I already got the alignment done?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Euro clears installed!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

got my wheels put back on


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

If my clutch is bad I think I am going to just have them replace it, to get a new one and then sell that one to go towards my stage 2 clutch. Obviously the stock clutch is just going to continue to get worse. 

When I was putting the clutch in while on the highway, the RPM's were just staying high or coming down extremely slow. A few times I'd have the clutch in for over 5-6 seconds and it would just hold at 2k RPM. I will be going to dealer tomorrow to see what they have to say.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> After 100 mi? Awww man, I wish I knew this before. Should I watch out for something that would indicate an alignment is required after they settle since I already got the alignment done?


 I'm sure you will be fine, just don't schedule your next alignment too far out. I would say in about 5k miles.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Euro clears installed!


 Looks great!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> got my wheels put back on


 I'm a huge fan of the new setup! Congrats!! But I miss the 16s a little!! Lollll. I bet you won't see another cc pull up next to you for days...only with 16s on...haha


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Euro clears installed!


 We want US and you want EU lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

clkitx said:


> We want US and you want EU lol


 You want to swap HID headlights? My amber reflectors for your chrome ones?? 

I've also got the BEAUTIFUL amber front turn signals for you....ill throw those in for free....lol


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> You want to swap HID headlights? My amber reflectors for your chrome ones??
> 
> I've also got the BEAUTIFUL amber front turn signals for you....ill throw those in for free....lol


 I ve activated us lights so no need us turn lights
I dont Like cc us lights (xenon/halo) 
Golf Mk5 us side lights are good looking


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> You want to swap HID headlights? My amber reflectors for your chrome ones??
> 
> I've also got the BEAUTIFUL amber front turn signals for you....ill throw those in for free....lol











Nor eu nor us  led model


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed 27mm Hotchkis Rsb, should have done it a long time ago, forgot what a huge difference it makes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


 Agree...HUGE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Time to replace coils&plugs, 33k miles on stock coils 28k on stage II+(1k on KO4) I'm pretty happy that they old on this long. The other night I was revving at 7k rpm when engine light and ecc all start to flash. Vag-com says is cylinder 2, time for R8 coils + NGK plugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed 27mm Hotchkis Rsb, should have done it a long time ago, forgot what a huge difference it makes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


 
I need one as I have so much body roll in my turns. Anyone think I should just invest in a stage 2 endurance clutch because of my clutch issues? I may just have them install the new clutch from VW and then just sell that one as a new clutch to fund the stage 2 one!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Time to replace coils&plugs, 33k miles on stock coils 28k on stage II+(1k on KO4) I'm pretty happy that they old on this long. The other night I was revving at 7k rpm when engine light and ecc all start to flash. Vag-com says is cylinder 2, time for R8 coils + NGK plugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice!!!!....im getting my R8 coil packs and NGK plugs put in tmrw....and a fresh new oil change


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@KOWCC 
I know right, i doo miss them too a bit. I will miss the comfort but not by much.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I got my 09 CC sport 6 speed back from the body shop with the Gold coast side skirts and front valence .. I pretty happy how it turn out .


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice plate :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

My Magnaflow exhaust is sounding even better today! Since its burned in a little more, its gotten a little more noticeable within the cabin. My wife said she heard it when I was coming up the road to our house yesterday and asked me if I was 18 again.  

Annoyed wife; mission accomplished! 

I really need to get a fly by sound clip for you guys


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> My Magnaflow exhaust is sounding even better today! Since its burned in a little more, its gotten a little more noticeable within the cabin. My wife said she heard it when I was coming up the road to our house yesterday and asked me if I was 18 again.
> 
> Annoyed wife; mission accomplished!
> 
> I really need to get a fly by sound clip for you guys


 Hahahahahahahahmy wife said the same thing about hearing me down the road....but the thing is the exhaust isnt even loud its more deep and thats why i think she notices it. 

I've been wanting to get some updated fly by clips of mine as well....i think ill do it today after work


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm sure you will be fine, just don't schedule your next alignment too far out. I would say in about 5k miles.


 Gotcha. Will do, dude. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Stripped all the boot out and installed a bit of sound deadening prior to my air later in the year. 



















Then carpeted the under side of the rear shelf as hate the exposed metal. Also fitted a strip light as well. 









Also pic of finished carbon wrapped dash. 









Tinted rear reflectors with lamin x lightest film to match my R line rears.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I love the Carbon wrapping! one of these days I shall do mine as well. what did you use and how much of it should I get to wrap the same trim piece that you wrapped?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Stripped all the boot out and installed a bit of sound deadening prior to my air later in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paul did you wrap the reflectors while on the car? I tried to pop them out, but they weren't moving....didn't want to crack them.

Perfect color match by the way!!!!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

I used the new 4D satin carbon. 1m x1.5m was enough to do all the trims.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Ill just leave this carbon thing in here. the 4d one looks good tho


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Finally day without rain so I washed it. Also my brother in law came by. The blue one is his.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

KOWCC said:


> Paul did you wrap the reflectors while on the car? I tried to pop them out, but they weren't moving....didn't want to crack them.
> 
> Perfect color match by the way!!!!


 Left them in as plenty of room around them to trim the film with a craft knife. Got some left over from doing a friends lights and thought give it a go and colour match is spot on.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Blind mod


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

like the new look :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Blind mod


 *The EXTREME CAI  

WTH are you up to? Light install?


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally got my wheels installed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Met up w Peter for the instal of the headlights. Love the outcome!
Judge it for yourself 




























Being unique 









Btw headlight leds are 100% match to my USP 4300k hid kit


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does everything work as they should? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Ill just leave this carbon thing in here. the 4d one looks good tho


 Looks great! Should have had the radio trim done too

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Met up w Peter for the instal of the headlights. Love the outcome!
> Judge it for yourself
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

can we get some night shots of the headlights?:beer:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Strip ur grill!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Strip ur grill!


 Strip urself


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> can we get some night shots of the headlights?:beer:


 What exactly would u like to see? Cz u knw its hard to catch good shot at night, plus most time i have only iphone on me

Garage picture
















]


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Does everything work as they should?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Ummmm... Yes n no..everything works...but Leds had to be connected w low beam in order to work. Euro spec headlights dnt have parking lights thats why it gives error on dash! Resistors didnt work... Maybe we r going to figure smth up in future...i can live w bulb out light thou


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

headlights look good. Cut off line is good too. Take a straight one too.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Turb02 

The center would have made it too dark. imo on all black interior. Just the belt line was done. Looks amazing in person.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> @Turb02
> 
> The center would have made it too dark. imo on all black interior. Just the belt line was done. Looks amazing in person.


 It does look amazing. Ocarbon does good work. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> What exactly would u like to see? Cz u knw its hard to catch good shot at night, plus most time i have only iphone on me
> 
> Garage picture
> 
> ...


 Looks good  quality job lol

Some warm day i will try tap mine leds to fog lights...

Euro headlights have different bulb in place of parking light. I dont know what is it...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Finally day without rain so I washed it. Also my brother in law came by. The blue one is his.


 love the finish on ur rims, bro! looks clean!!!! cant wait to see them LIVE:thumbup:


----------



## Stylz206 (Jan 27, 2013)

Belzabeb said:


> Finally got my wheels installed.


 What type of wheels are those? They seem similar to the luganos.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

o no i didn't...


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Installed ST Coilovers. 

Rides awesome and there's no weird noises at all, I'm very happy with them! 

H&R spacers on order. Will be flush next week  

Also did some VAG-COM tuning: windows up/down, disabled DRL's.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

ciki said:


> o no i didn't...


 Sweet deal! Is that at the New England dustoff?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Left them in as plenty of room around them to trim the film with a craft knife. Got some left over from doing a friends lights and thought give it a go and colour match is spot on.


 Thx, I will order some...any tips for applying? Appreciate it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

@Steroid....lights look great man and the beam pattern looks on point, once the bulb out issue is fixed ill prolly jump on some....so are they true plug and play? 

@ciki....im soo jelly right now, that k04 looks sexy as hell....have fun and post up some fun runs when its in 

@shiznit....what happened on cars and coffee man?....car looks great lowered :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> What exactly would u like to see? Cz u knw its hard to catch good shot at night, plus most time i have only iphone on me
> 
> Garage picture
> 
> ...


 Serge!! Absolutely Stunning!! I can't believe how much the car has changed since i last saw it in person a few months ago....Wheels, Headlights, Front Bumper Plastidipped...and i'm sure that i'm missing something else....SERGE, you outdid yourself!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Installed ST Coilovers.
> 
> Rides awesome and there's no weird noises at all, I'm very happy with them!
> 
> ...


 SHIZZZZZZZZ, car looks incredible.. Kinda reminds me of Tomas and mine....LOL Great work! You will be shocked at how nice it will stand with spacers!!!! You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> love the finish on ur rims, bro! looks clean!!!! cant wait to see them LIVE:thumbup:


 Ivan...THE ABSOLUTE most perfect finish on a black car.....can't look any better IMO


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Installed ST Coilovers.
> 
> Rides awesome and there's no weird noises at all, I'm very happy with them!
> 
> ...


 You, Toma and I may need to start a new thread....."CW CC dropped with Gold Coast and Sags"


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Stylz206 said:


> What type of wheels are those? They seem similar to the luganos.


 They're Audi S line reps in gunmetal grey.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Didn't do anything to my CC today. Drove this instead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Serge!! Absolutely Stunning!! I can't believe how much the car has changed since i last saw it in person a few months ago....Wheels, Headlights, Front Bumper Plastidipped...and i'm sure that i'm missing something else....SERGE, you outdid yourself!!!


 Thanks, Kareem!!! Appreciate ur honest feedback! 

You forgot wing!!! Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ, total plug n play, but euro n us specs r different thats why gives error! Maybe we are going to figure it out one day!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> AZ, total plug n play, but euro n us specs r different thats why gives error! Maybe we are going to figure it out one day!


 Ok i see....u cant just disable the error light through VAGCOM?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ok i see....u cant just disable the error light through VAGCOM?


 Nope! Cz as far as i understand euro dsnt have those parking lights n when you put them in the US CC, it gives errors cz ecm is looking for parking lights...


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Ok i see....u cant just disable the error light through VAGCOM?


 Tried that, i was looking to disable parkong lights via vagcom found the entry disabled it but still was getting error

And there is no way to disable bulb check via vag com

I think i have an idea how to fix it, will try it tomorrow


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

So this is what i did to not mine CC;

Helped My brotha from anotha motha get his headlights installed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang that sucks man....but im sure itll get figured out soon 

Hey sterioid, car looks great man i think u should take the chrome strip off the bottom grill since ur front is all blacked out aside from emblems .02


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Know it's been posted before, but does anybody have a link to those headlights?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Know it's been posted before, but does anybody have a link to those headlights?


 Geez who invited this guy?!?!?!....LOL....jk....im interested too as id look into getting the black ones once this error light thing is figured out


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Got this







and cleaned the out the cockpit with this







. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

peterek said:


> So this is what i did to not mine CC;
> 
> Helped My brotha from anotha motha get his headlights installed


 Very nice CCs you both got! Yours, *peterek* looks extremely alike to mine. Very clean and the paint finish looks amazing. Great job, guys, on the headlights! Keep'em coming :thumbup:.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Geez who invited this guy?!?!?!....LOL....jk....im interested too as id look into getting the black ones once this error light thing is figured out


 Can't be difficult. Just gotta get a guy with some electrical skills in here.. :-D


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> What exactly would u like to see? Cz u knw its hard to catch good shot at night, plus most time i have only iphone on me
> 
> Garage picture
> 
> ...


  awesome! can you use the LEDs as DRLs? are they as bright as audi LEDs? do those headlights have the cornering lights (lights that come on when you activate turn signal)? 

just a few questions because i'm seriously about to order those headlights....


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

peterek said:


>


 R Emblem looks out of place on this car. otherwise the it looks good.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks man....but im sure itll get figured out soon
> 
> Hey sterioid, car looks great man i think u should take the chrome strip off the bottom grill since ur front is all blacked out aside from emblems .02


 Thanks, man! I been planning on that for like 4 weeks but keep on forgetting! 
Please remind me around 10pm central tonight n i promise to remove it ))


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> awesome! can you use the LEDs as DRLs? are they as bright as audi LEDs? do those headlights have the cornering lights (lights that come on when you activate turn signal)?
> 
> just a few questions because i'm seriously about to order those headlights....


 Peter is figuring out the ways to hookup the headlights! As of now they are running with low beams! I would love to have them on only whn i run fogs(i usually drive w them on)

They are not as bright as Audi ones, but i like them even more cz they are not blinding bright! Peter said that they are as bright as r8 audi ones(as far as i remember).
And yes these headlights got cornering lights and all works great! They are exact oem copy! All tabs n textures! Really good quality!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> R Emblem looks out of place on this car. otherwise the it looks good.


 Out of the place? Lol cpuld yo elaborate on that, please?!

Btw, Ur only one person who didnt like it... Got many messages asking where i got it n how it gets installed....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks, man! I been planning on that for like 4 weeks but keep on forgetting!
> Please remind me around 10pm central tonight n i promise to remove it ))


 Ok so what time would that be AZ time?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ok so what time would that be AZ time?


 Its 9 40am here... U guys are ahead or behind? Lol


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Piff CC said:


> awesome! can you use the LEDs as DRLs? are they as bright as audi LEDs? do those headlights have the cornering lights (lights that come on when you activate turn signal)?
> 
> just a few questions because i'm seriously about to order those headlights....


 Not as bright as audi s6 leds but looks almost the same as audi r8 - i know because i parked next to r8 last saturday


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Its 9 40am here... U guys are ahead or behind? Lol


 7:55 here now. Right now this part of the year we are 3 hours ahead of eastern, two from central, one hour ahead of mountain time. When the time changes again we'll be back on mountain time and we'll only be two hours from eastern, and one from central.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> 7:55 here now. Right now this part of the year we are 3 hours ahead of eastern, two from central, one hour ahead of mountain time. When the time changes again we'll be back on mountain time and we'll only be two hours from eastern, and one from central.


 R u trying to imply that you are better than us?!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> R u trying to imply that you are better than us?!


 No just trying to imply that time never changes in most of Arizona, although we do have time inception in Arizona. Up in northern Arizona an indian tribe changes the time for day light savings, within that tribal area another does not change their time and within another tribal area within that area the others do change the time. bwahahha


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> @shiznit....what happened on cars and coffee man?....car looks great lowered :thumbup:


 Thnx man. Haven't been able to get any time to get away saturday mornings/afternoon... was my buddies bday this weekend, was at the pool the entire time drinking :beer:, BBQ'n and partying with hot chicks, kinda hard to get away from it  but I really do want to meet up with you guys. 



KOWCC said:


> SHIZZZZZZZZ, car looks incredible.. Kinda reminds me of Tomas and mine....LOL Great work! You will be shocked at how nice it will stand with spacers!!!! You have to see it to believe it.


 Man I can't wait! Really hate the sunken in look now, even though it's not as bad as some stock setups, coming from the VIP LEXUS world this is bad lol. 


KOWCC said:


> You, Toma and I may need to start a new thread....."CW CC dropped with Gold Coast and Sags"


 YES! lol that would be awesome. Would be even better if we all lived close to each other, would make for an amazing photoshoot!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its 9 40am here... U guys are ahead or behind? Lol


 Alright we're behind 2 hours so at 8pm tonight my time im gonna post up and remind u


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Alright we're behind 2 hours so at 8pm tonight my time im gonna post up and remind u


 :beer: Appreciate that bro!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Started on 2013 cc tail light retrofit*


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

@ 034 motorsports getting my unitronic stage 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


 Wow, those exhaust pipes look like they are sticking out about 6 inches.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


 Impressive!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

So judging by the pictures no modification is needed and the only thing you'll have to change is over to the 2013 rear bumper. What did you need wiring wise for this?


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Peter is figuring out the ways to hookup the headlights! As of now they are running with low beams! I would love to have them on only whn i run fogs(i usually drive w them on)
> 
> They are not as bright as Audi ones, but i like them even more cz they are not blinding bright! Peter said that they are as bright as r8 audi ones(as far as i remember).
> And yes these headlights got cornering lights and all works great! They are exact oem copy! All tabs n textures! Really good quality!


 :beer::beer::beer: you're the man! *ordering now*


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubTX said:


> Wow, those exhaust pipes look like they are sticking out about 6 inches.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks great, how much did the total swap run you?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


 Figured it had to be the angle. :thumbup: Looks good with the new tails. :beer:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

MrRline said:


> So judging by the pictures no modification is needed and the only thing you'll have to change is over to the 2013 rear bumper. What did you need wiring wise for this?[/QUOTE
> Well the white line in the housing is what I cut out, and I had to figure placement for brackets to bolt them on, and seal around the housing.
> The wiring is pretty straight forward order new connectors for the housing and wires with pins. Then cut off old connectors and connect the new one with the corresponding wires.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

MrRline said:


> Looks great, how much did the total swap run you?


 $900 at cost, still need to get the 2013 bumper which i think is around 250 not painted. 
I've been doing this pieces at a time since February saving up. Income Tax helps a lot


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Finished the plasti dip. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSqh6Agrv14&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_JEDWJWpQo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Installed cat back this morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 That's A LOT of smoke she's coughing out, is that normal?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> That's A LOT of smoke she's coughing out, is that normal?


 That was the first time it was started after the install (first time heat was sent through the muffler or pipe). 

That I know of, that is normal.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

peterek said:


> So this is what i did to not mine CC;
> 
> Helped My brotha from anotha motha get his headlights installed


 Awesome pictures... more please opcorn:


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I decided to add something to let my passengers know what they were riding in...


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I decided to add something to let my passengers know what they were riding in...


 Very nice, reminds me of my... 










PS: of course, since then I also installed the new style vents :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Polished both my cars. Candy white is poppin now. Almost blinded myself this morning. Here is the first time the two sisters were meeting. 

Wagon was getting head work and new cams done. Still needs the timing to be messed with, but its silly fast for a 4 banger.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> That was the first time it was started after the install (first time heat was sent through the muffler or pipe).
> 
> That I know of, that is normal.


 100% normal. As well as the funky smell for the first couple days.... Enjoy it. Sweet setup!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I decided to add something to let my passengers know what they were riding in...


 Let me say!!! Very very nice placement . Looks factory! Polished trim is the only trim that would flow with...what are you going to do with the other one. Great looking front signals too ...lol


----------



## mandyngo (Mar 1, 2013)

DaddyO said:


> Didn't do anything to my CC today. Drove this instead:


 Nice truck. Whats under that hood?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

poopie said:


> Polished both my cars. Candy white is poppin now. Almost blinded myself this morning. Here is the first time the two sisters were meeting.
> 
> Wagon was getting head work and new cams done. Still needs the timing to be messed with, but its silly fast for a 4 banger.


 Ah ha! Thought you were the same Poopie from Audizine.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

FastB7S4 said:


> Ah ha! Thought you were the same Poopie from Audizine.


 hah yeah the one and only.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Let me say!!! Very very nice placement . Looks factory! Polished trim is the only trim that would flow with...what are you going to do with the other one. Great looking front signals too ...lol


 Thanks man! This cool cat I know hooked me up with the parts 

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the other badge...I'm a fan of the OEM+ look so I'm gonna hold onto it until I can find the perfect place for it


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

mandyngo said:


> Nice truck. Whats under that hood?


 

This......... 


 


LS1 out of a 2004 Corvette


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Thanks man! This cool cat I know hooked me up with the parts
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the other badge...I'm a fan of the OEM+ look so I'm gonna hold onto it until I can find the perfect place for it


 If it was just a little smaller i would put it on the cigarette lighter door, just below the hvac controls....but it's too large for that. Maybe in the engine bay somewhere!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> 100% normal. As well as the funky smell for the first couple days.... Enjoy it. Sweet setup!


 Thanks, I am enjoying it so far. The tone has changed a bit and has gotten louder...just the way I wanted it to. Now a NEED to install my 42DD dp.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Decided to finally put on my Neuspeed stickers. 








Put one on each side


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Decided to finally put on my Neuspeed stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it!!! If i was to ever put a sticky that's where it will go! Seen a Go Apr placed here as well, looks really sharp, although I'm totally not a fan of stickers.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Love it!!! If i was to ever put a sticky that's where it will go! Seen a Go Apr placed here as well, looks really sharp, although I'm totally not a fan of stickers.


 Thank you sir! I have been debating on where to put these stickers for a while now, and just decided to stop being a little girl about it:laugh: so I put them on my cleanest windows:screwy::laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Steroid, its time to take off that chrome strip!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Steroid, its time to take off that chrome strip!!!!


 ahhh, bro, thnx for the reminder!!!:beer: I promise to do it tomorrow and hit you up with the picture  I just finished working on my resume and need to wake up in 5 hours.. so no time to go and play w CC (


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ahhh, bro, thnx for the reminder!!!:beer: I promise to do it tomorrow and hit you up with the picture  I just finished working on my resume and need to wake up in 5 hours.. so no time to go and play w CC (


 Hahahahahahahah word, I'll be waiting opcorn:


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

changed out the side badges


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

picked up the kit for $85, 
and my friend gave me his old boost tap


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Wiped her down and put the fixed wheels back on


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Lowered it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> Lowered it


 Can't tell the difference..lol


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Spun the coils down to the bottom. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> picked up the kit for $85,
> and my friend gave me his old boost tap


 Dang ur hitting some boost!!!!!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Dust Off 2013


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ Great shot!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

ciki said:


> Dust Off 2013


 Like the front end, looks good!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

1VR62NV said:


> Lowered it


 Wow!! That's low


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ciki said:


> Dust Off 2013


 What's Dust Off referring to?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang ur hitting some boost!!!!!


 Looks like he's tuned ...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> What's Dust Off referring to?


 http://nedustoff.com/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> http://nedustoff.com/


 Daaang!


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks, I am enjoying it so far. The tone has changed a bit and has gotten louder...just the way I wanted it to. Now a NEED to install my 42DD dp.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Please give us an update once the DP goes on. I'm looking to buy this DP but haven't seen many reviews on it. Thanks.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks great ciki!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Very nice, reminds me of my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are the dimensions of the "C"?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jearl001 said:


> What are the dimensions of the "C"?


 HUGE!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jearl001 said:


> What are the dimensions of the "C"?


 Those r so big, that even when i tried quoting that picture my tapatalk froze up, gave error n refused talking about it!

Thnk it dsnt look good on the wooden trim at all.. Makes wood looks cheap! Just my .01 cents


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Those r so big, that even when i tried quoting that picture my tapatalk froze up, gave error n refused talking about it!
> 
> Thnk it dsnt look good on the wooden trim at all.. Makes wood looks cheap! Just my .01 cents


 Are you too cheap to spring for an extra $.01? Here I'll chip in, I agree that it doesn't look good on the wood trim, to each his own though. Just my $.03 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Look what i got today?


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> HUGE!


 Is that imperial or metirc?:laugh:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Look what i got today?


 Where are you getting all this stuffs from?! lol


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Got APR stage 1 today!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

tellonr said:


> Got APR stage 1 today!


 And? How does it feel??


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DaddyO said:


> This.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang ur hitting some boost!!!!!


 That's what I hit. Anywhere from 17-18 PSI with the APR Stage 1.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Ordered this from UK:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Ordered this from UK:


 THAT is an interior mod!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great ciki!!!! :thumbup:


 Thank you. To bad I didn't win a price. 2012 and 2013 both on air got first and runner up.

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Ordered this from UK:


 you pulled the trigger, nice!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got the oil changed today and new sprak plugs and R8 coil packs yesterday....car is running great


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got the car inspected today. Still need to get it registered in Texas. Really happy to be part of the club


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Got APR stage 1 today!


 Sweet bro! Where at?!  officially APR Tuned!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Steroid, its time to take off that chrome strip!!!!


 Done! Like promised! 

Hard Evidence:









P.S. poor Kareem worked so hard on it  breaks my heart


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Ordered this from UK:


 Thats sick, man!!! Cant wait to see more pictures of it on ur car! How much was it, if not a secret!?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got the oil changed today and new sprak plugs and R8 coil packs yesterday....car is running great


 Why u went w spark plugs?! How many miles on ur baby?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Before








After









Miss fire bye bye, sooo smooth now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Thats sick, man!!! Cant wait to see more pictures of it on ur car! How much was it, if not a secret!?


 $275 + $50 shipped to US via Fedex. Could have saved $15 through postal service, but Fedex is always much faster from UK in my my experience. 

There is ONE left from this guy on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Passat...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1e79d0f35f 

CarSystems.pl used to sell clusters but does not any longer. The guy on ebay bought from the same supplier that CarSystems did, and said that there won't be anymore clusters available at all once the floating stock is all gone. Even before these became a rarity, I saw them going for around $450-500 US and they ALL sold quickly. I figure if it doesn't work, I can always sell it back overseas and make my money back. 

This one is for gasoline engines and is the 200mph cluster and not the 300km or diesel version. Only bad part is now I'll be 10x more tempted to order the R-Line flat bottomed wheel, euro cup holder, RNS-510 ver. G and backup cam to round out the euro/OEM plus interior. 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuN6CQksOcQ


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Done! Like promised!
> 
> Hard Evidence:
> 
> ...


 What a waste of a 12 hour round trip! Lol looks much better brother!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Done! Like promised!
> 
> Hard Evidence:
> 
> ...


 Now get rid of the from plate and paint the R badge black!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Done! Like promised!
> 
> Hard Evidence:
> 
> ...


 Hahahahahahahah looks much better....and i agree with kow, lose the front plate and its all tits up front 



Stero1D said:


> Why u went w spark plugs?! How many miles on ur baby?


 I got 49k on it....i did spark plugs cuz I've barely had the car for a year and already put 20k on it....just a piece of mind


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE, They are awesome!!!!....i feel the car drives smoother


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> NICE, They are awesome!!!!....i feel the car drives smoother


 Yep, much smoother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahah looks much better....and i agree with kow, lose the front plate and its all tits up front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> And? How does it feel??


 I didn't have chance to drive that much after getting it done but so far I can feel the difference.  I just gotta drive around more until computer adapts it.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet bro! Where at?!  officially APR Tuned!


 Went all the way to W Chicago. Genensis racing and development. 

Yap  thinking about buying APR badge... idk..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What year? Removal of ECU or just plug and play tune? And how much $. Mine needs removal of ECU. With sale it's about $800...crazy

Soo much for the $500 sale!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> What year? Removal of ECU or just plug and play tune? And how much $. Mine needs removal of ECU. With sale it's about $800...crazy
> 
> Soo much for the $500 sale!


 2010. same here.. it is crazy.. but it's worth it. Sale ends this week.. so that pushed me hard..


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> What year? Removal of ECU or just plug and play tune? And how much $. Mine needs removal of ECU. With sale it's about $800...crazy
> 
> Soo much for the $500 sale!


 That's too much for labor. I paid $706 including tax and labor for my stage 1 fully loaded. Takes 10min to remove ecu. Never seen a shop charge more thus an hour labor for a stage 1 flash. Best deals are at big shows. Usually $600 no tax and free install.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

$600 for fully loaded at shows?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Yep, much smoother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Smoother?? I want smoother!!!!! Really!!! 

worth doing just the Coilpacks or need do coils n sparkplugs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahah looks much better....and i agree with kow, lose the front plate and its all tits up front


 I was thinking of that... would need to put plugs and pdip on top... but ILLINOIS requires Front plates and tickets it pretty "giant".. was thinking of getting underbody plate frame that could simply flip-up when go to city or if get pulled overed (knock on the wood) ..... Holes from the plate frame are pretty nasty


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> $600 for fully loaded at shows?


 Yeah, with APR and most other tunes, you only pay the base sale price of the tune itself and you park in line at their install bays and walk around the show. No tax or labor charge. Same goes for pretty much any APR hardware you buy too. Supposedly they do free install on top of $1999 sale price for k04 at waterfest and other shows. Last year they had like 11 lanes of install bays going at waterfest.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Went all the way to W Chicago. Genensis racing and development.
> 
> Yap  thinking about buying APR badge... idk..


 If ur car is still under warranty, you should have went to VW Dealer bro! IF they do the install, it doesnt void the warranty.. thats the road i had to go....  
Now debating about ko4 Setup, cz dealer wants 700 for the labor and its way too overpriced... 450 else where.. and few shops do it free.... Thinking of driving to APR for the BBQ n do it there for free... dealer cant say S*h*i*t*, if they are APR friendly/ APR dealer, and actual apr did the job on the car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, with APR and most other tunes, you only pay the base sale price of the tune itself and you park in line at their install bays and walk around the show. No tax or labor charge. Same goes for pretty much any APR hardware you buy too. Supposedly they do free install on top of $1999 sale price for k04 at waterfest and other shows. Last year they had like 11 lanes of install bays going at waterfest.


 I had that question about the tax.... if NO Tax it sounds totally DOPE!  gas money for me, to drive out there lol 

gotta be cash only, probably? :sly:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

No cash just pay. They worry about that stuff lol. As long as you get a deal and promote all is good.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> I had that question about the tax.... if NO Tax it sounds totally DOPE!  gas money for me, to drive out there lol
> 
> gotta be cash only, probably? :sly:


 I highly doubt that they expect people to walk around with $2k+ in cash. Not 100% sure, but I've never heard of anyone getting charged tax or labor at the shows. They kinda just have everything out there and can install everything and take money with overall little paperwork involved. 

As for warranty, don't worry about that. They can't just outright void a warranty for the entire car because of a mod (Google Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act). VW can only deny a particular claim IF they/the dealer can prove that a mod directly caused a failure. If you show up as modded and have a blown motor, don't think for a second that your dealer is going to be able to warranty it since VW will know about it and probably deny the claim, and thus your dealer is not going to eat the cost and you will pay. The dealer CAN refuse to work on the car at which point find a mod friendly dealer that is willing to process the claim with VW. 

There is a certain level of comfort with getting flashed by a dealer in that they are less likely to give you crap about having mods and doing warranty work down the line, but they are an APR dealer just the same as anyone else. Look at 'Stasis' tunes done at nearly every Audi dealership. They have 5yr/60k warranty on them but when you read the fine print, that's just a warranty given by the Stasis company, has nothing to do with being covered by the factory warranty. It's all kind of a grey area. 

In short, get the mods you want done by who is most reputable, cheapest and convenient. Don't get hung up on having to get things done by a dealer because of warranty. Having a dealer that is generally mod friendly is 100x more important than just having a dealer that does tunes. Two different things. I've heard of dealers that do tunes being totally averse to warranty work on modded cars while other ones are totally cool with whatever you have.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea i paid $800 for my fully loaded stage 2 GIAC tune....but i know everything was done correctly and that the shop will stand behind their work and the tune....they already have when i was having problems with AFR readings, we logged it and found out it was fine and it was just a bad 02 sensor. 

Modding is a risk no matter how u look at it, but like they say u gotta pay to play....also pays to know ppl and have some friends in good places, i.e. dealership/tech....im lucky that i have a really good dealership right down the street from me. 

My best advice to someone on the fence about doing some performance mods is to just do it....these things respond very well to them and it puts a smile on my face eeverytime....idk about other tuners but i know Apr has a trial tune where u get the tune for ~6 hours free trial....just make sure ur gonna be doing some driving during that time so the ecu has time to adapt and give u a good feel for the tune


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> HUGE!


 They are slightly bigger than the "PASSAT" emblem on the trunk.. but I never really bothered to measure them.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> I highly doubt that they expect people to walk around with $2k+ in cash. Not 100% sure, but I've never heard of anyone getting charged tax or labor at the shows. They kinda just have everything out there and can install everything and take money with overall little paperwork involved.


 No tax and they accept credit but you have to pay a non-refundable deposit up front to secure your time slot (appointment required). I bought and had them install my DP last year.

As for you guys paying labor for ECU flash, that sucks. APTuning here in PA did not charge me any labor and also threw in a $50 gift certificate on top of the APR sale.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> $275 + $50 shipped to US via Fedex. Could have saved $15 through postal service, but Fedex is always much faster from UK in my my experience.
> 
> There is ONE left from this guy on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Passat...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1e79d0f35f
> 
> ...


 Looks great. I've got some mods to pay for next week or else I would order that other unit. Spiffy!

Post up some install pics later :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I highly doubt that they expect people to walk around with $2k+ in cash. Not 100% sure, but I've never heard of anyone getting charged tax or labor at the shows. They kinda just have everything out there and can install everything and take money with overall little paperwork involved.
> 
> As for warranty, don't worry about that. They can't just outright void a warranty for the entire car because of a mod (Google Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act). VW can only deny a particular claim IF they/the dealer can prove that a mod directly caused a failure. If you show up as modded and have a blown motor, don't think for a second that your dealer is going to be able to warranty it since VW will know about it and probably deny the claim, and thus your dealer is not going to eat the cost and you will pay. The dealer CAN refuse to work on the car at which point find a mod friendly dealer that is willing to process the claim with VW.
> 
> ...


 Agree!!! Ko4 is not as noticeable mod, since its direct bolt on, right?! 

So they not going to know the difference?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> No tax and they accept credit but you have to pay a non-refundable deposit up front to secure your time slot (appointment required). I bought and had them install my DP last year.
> 
> As for you guys paying labor for ECU flash, that sucks. APTuning here in PA did not charge me any labor and also threw in a $50 gift certificate on top of the APR sale.


 Heard APT is good... U got certificate , so maybe they pay for my gas frm IL to PA, so i can come n get ko4 done w them?! 

I woukd put their sticker on my CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Looks great. I've got some mods to pay for next week or else I would order that other unit. Spiffy!
> 
> Post up some install pics later :thumbup:


 Wonder if ones w red needles available! Blue wouldnt match the overall cc interior lighting


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Wonder if ones w red needles available! Blue wouldnt match the overall cc interior lighting


 What needs to be done in vagcom to get this setup properly?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

The cluster is pretty much plug n play. You just need to set it out of 'Production' mode and into use in VCDS along with a few adaption settings for service intervals. Pretty straight forward: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119712-Premium-MFI&p=70787099#post70787099 

They do make it with red needles, since that is what comes on the CC Executive, but it's harder to find. For me since I have an R-Line and this is the EU cluster for R/R-Line Passats/CCs, I'm more than happy to have the blue needles like the Golf R on my US spec R-Line. Also, needles can be swapped over from your current cluster if you don't like blue. You can get decent money for just the blue needles themselves if you want to sell them.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Went all the way to W Chicago. Genensis racing and development.
> 
> Yap  thinking about buying APR badge... idk..


 Those are good guys. Got my '12 GLI tuned with them. Villa Park has a bunch of car/audio/performance/exterior **** if you look around for it.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Heard APT is good... U got certificate , so maybe they pay for my gas frm IL to PA, so i can come n get ko4 done w them?!
> 
> I woukd put their sticker on my CC


 


FastB7S4 said:


> No tax and they accept credit but you have to pay a non-refundable deposit up front to secure your time slot (appointment required). I bought and had them install my DP last year.
> 
> As for you guys paying labor for ECU flash, that sucks. APTuning here in PA did not charge me any labor and also threw in a $50 gift certificate on top of the APR sale.


 
I got my stage 2 flash done there. They are great and very pleasant. I have to make another trip out there to get the mkvi reflashed to stage 2. 

I had to drive from Lehigh valley to there and back but it was a great ride back. 




Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> The cluster is pretty much plug n play. You just need to set it out of 'Production' mode and into use in VCDS along with a few adaption settings for service intervals. Pretty straight forward: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119712-Premium-MFI&p=70787099#post70787099
> 
> They do make it with red needles, since that is what comes on the CC Executive, but it's harder to find. For me since I have an R-Line and this is the EU cluster for R/R-Line Passats/CCs, I'm more than happy to have the blue needles like the Golf R on my US spec R-Line. Also, needles can be swapped over from your current cluster if you don't like blue. You can get decent money for just the blue needles themselves if you want to sell them.


 That is SOOOO tempting. Must not buy...need coils...cluster is fine...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> That is SOOOO tempting. Must not buy...need coils...cluster is fine...


 Guy already shipped mine out from UK. Should be here April 30th. I'll put up pics once I get it installed.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Heard APT is good... U got certificate , so maybe they pay for my gas frm IL to PA, so i can come n get ko4 done w them?!
> 
> I woukd put their sticker on my CC


 Haha. The certificate was a special they ran for like a weekend during the APR sale to push more sales so they don't always offer it. Plus if you can make it back to Chicago on $50 worth of gas, I need you mods. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I ment to say gas for a trip tote shop, so two tanks whld be great! )))
Willing to fillup myself on way back lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Smoother?? I want smoother!!!!! Really!!!
> 
> worth doing just the Coilpacks or need do coils n sparkplugs?


 
AZ n airmax, please respond


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> AZ n airmax, please respond


 The car just feels better than it did before....start up to just pulling away from a stop light and all in between....idk if its a combination from doing coil packs, spark plugs and an oil change but my car feels great. 

And I'd do spark plugs too just for the hell of it since you'll already be in there


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> AZ n airmax, please respond












On top if being smoother I did 37mpg on a 60 miles trip last night at 75 mph cruise control...I have 380hp under here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ I couldnt cruise at 75 to save my life...let alone have 380 HP and do it! 

Good on you!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> ^ I couldnt cruise at 75 to save my life...let alone have 380 HP and do it!
> 
> Good on you!


 I know is hard to go that slow, but i was on the phone and no traffic around...any feedback on your BFI stg2?:beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> I know is hard to go that slow, but i was on the phone and no traffic around...any feedback on your BFI stg2?:beer:


 BFI stage 2 inserts still look great sitting in the box in my garage...:facepalm: 

Trying to get the car on a lift so I can install those, my charge pipe, and my DP. The sig is very misleading...its of parts I have, not necessarily all installed:banghead:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Can't tell the difference..lol


 I installed a Eibach Pro Kit 1.0" and 0.8" drop. I noticed the difference I'll take some pictures when it's not raining


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> BFI stage 2 inserts still look great sitting in the box in my garage...:facepalm:
> 
> Trying to get the car on a lift so I can install those, my charge pipe, and my DP. The sig is very misleading...its of parts I have, not necessarily all installed:banghead:


 well...when you decide to install the insert pls post a review! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> On top if being smoother I did 37mpg on a 60 miles trip last night at 75 mph cruise control...I have 380hp under here!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dang thats awesome, im gonna clock mine and see how i do....im about 20 miles commute and mostly all clear freeway


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> well...when you decide to install the insert pls post a review! :thumbup:


 Will do. I edited my sig so I dont throw anyone off anymore.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Will do. I edited my sig so I dont throw anyone off anymore.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I edited my sig so I dont throw anyone off anymore.


 Thats much better lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

airmax1 said:


>


  

If I CAN get better mpg with k04, then I may just have to justify it for fuel saving/environmental responsibility. Gotta do my part, nomsayin?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> If I CAN get better mpg with k04, then I may just have to justify it for fuel saving/environmental responsibility. Gotta do my part, nomsayin?


 Lol that funny ...please don't let just the K04 alone full you, i think the entire package of modifications improved significantly the flow of air/gas in and out my CC.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> Lol that funny ...please don't let just the K04 alone full you, i think the entire package of modifications improved significantly the flow of air/gas in and out my CC.


 I just realized you have the exact wheels that I'm after and also on a CW CC. Do you have pics up anywhere before I go looking?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> If I CAN get better mpg with k04, then I may just have to justify it for fuel saving/environmental responsibility. Gotta do my part, nomsayin?


 Seriously! My ride is still very new, but was curious about the impact K04 would have on fuel economy. I just got 32.3 MPG on the way back from dropping my daughter off in NYC (101 miles) and traffic was decent. I cruise around 75 too and Avg speed was 63. Crazy that one could achieve better MPG w/K04 and certainly makes it more appealing.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dropped her off at Neuspeed.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> I just realized you have the exact wheels that I'm after and also on a CW CC. Do you have pics up anywhere before I go looking?


 Pretty sure they are going to give me hard time because "we are off topic" but...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to be able to get 30mpg. Now usually only 24mpg. Just had fuel pump replaced and still getting about 24mpg.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Dropped her off at Neuspeed.


 For what?!?!?!?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

So...since this is probably the most active thread, could we just go ahead and get this stickied? 

Its got a ton of great info and links to the most common mods, so noobs can take a gander.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> Pretty sure they are going to give me hard time because "we are off topic" but...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Dayum that looks good. Now I just have to decide between the gloss or matte anthracite finish. Awesome rotors btw.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Dayum that looks good. Now I just have to decide between the gloss or matte anthracite finish. Awesome rotors btw.


 thank you, that's was last year pictures, i have my OEM winter set now, i will take new pics when i have time to put them up again. I wanna be different that's why i choose glass.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Only have 190bhp on my Diesel but managed to get 63mpg the other week :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> For what?!?!?!?


 Some more go fast parts, and some other stuff that I will reveal soon


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Some more go fast parts, and some other stuff that I will reveal soon


 K04 huh?....man everyone is getting them now days....i just barely went to stage 2, i have some catching up to do


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> K04 huh?....man everyone is getting them now days....i just barely went to stage 2, i have some catching up to do


 I wish! not cool enough to go K04 yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I did dis...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I did dis...


 Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Very nice!:thumbup:


 Agreed, but only if at least your fogs also have a yellow film as well...imo


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered DDM tuning 55watt 5000k Hid kit and H11 35 watt 3000k kit +H11 3000k bulbs for BORA RSI  



FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I did dis...


 I love it man, had the same idea, but I'm not that skillful  

RICO, how did i ruin ur thread, my friend? eace: 
I found out the hard way! Thru ur signature lol... i'm famous now! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> The car just feels better than it did before....start up to just pulling away from a stop light and all in between....idk if its a combination from doing coil packs, spark plugs and an oil change but my car feels great.
> 
> And I'd do spark plugs too just for the hell of it since you'll already be in there


 what is the process of changing the spark plugs? easy? or need to know what to do? lol


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Move move engine cover, remove coil, remove plug. Install new plug, coil


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Not really today, but got my Sagittas on a little while ago ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Move move engine cover, remove coil, remove plug. Install new plug, coil


 Plus need the proper tools


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> RICO, how did i ruin ur thread, my friend? eace:
> I found out the hard way! Thru ur signature lol... i'm famous now! :laugh:


 Hahahaha!! I was referring to your post in the "Fill'er up" thread. It's just a joke bro! No hard feelingseace:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Dayum that looks good. Now I just have to decide between the gloss or matte anthracite finish. Awesome rotors btw.


 I have a thread with shots of the Gloss, they were out of Matte when I was in the market.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Hahahaha!! I was referring to your post in the "Fill'er up" thread. It's just a joke bro! No hard feelingseace:


 hahahh... love to see my name on ur signature! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Move move engine cover, remove coil, remove plug. Install new plug, coil


 really? 
isnt there some sort of gap that shld be considered whn u screw them in? 


KOWCC said:


> Plus need the proper tools


 thats what i think...


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

FAQ v.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> hahahh... love to see my name on ur signature! :laugh:


 Rico also references my comment in his sig...lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> hahahh... love to see my name on ur signature! :laugh:





KOWCC said:


> Rico also references my comment in his sig...lol


 Haha....you guys are going to make everyone else jealous, and my sig is going to end up being nothing but vortex screen names:screwy::laugh:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Plus need the proper tools


 Only tool would really need would be a spark plug socket wrench. Coil packs once disconnected from harness just pull straight up.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Pretty sure they are going to give me hard time because "we are off topic" but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice man. you only have to replace the brake discs or even the calipers? what brand drives?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quick wash before the meet tonight.. 

Also... DEBADGED!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Quick wash before the meet tonight..
> 
> Also... DEBADGED!


 Debadge is the best, man! isnt it Time to get white insert for the emblem?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Straight from Germany  Came home tonight to this. Gonna get them on asap. Can't wait.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thats awesome


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh! That's nice!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Koni Coilovers installed. Handles and rides awesome.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Where did you get the koni's from? Pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Place was in Nevada. Ill get some pics. Love the ride and I haven't played with them at all. Currently barely one finger gap. Much nice ride already than just springs.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Schippersss said:


> nice man. you only have to replace the brake discs or even the calipers? what brand drives?


 Not sure if I understand the question?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Debadge is the best, man! isnt it Time to get white insert for the emblem?


 Yeah, once I get the backup cam done. Don't wanna have to buy two set of the inserts.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

2013's have the gloss black emblem cover which looks better imo than white.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

njm23 said:


> Straight from Germany  Came home tonight to this. Gonna get them on asap. Can't wait.


 Sweet! Are you just swapping the housings and putting in an aftermarket HID kit or are you going OEM HID conversion with modules for AFS/leveling and ballasts?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Finally. Swapped my front coils in the rain at 10 pm.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

lambda_dryver said:


> Not really today, but got my Sagittas on a little while ago ...


 Hey.. that looks like Romania :laugh: I know.... I've lived there...:wave:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Not sure if I understand the question?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 mean the brake discs which brand?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Before 








After


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Schippersss said:


> mean the brake discs which brand?


 In my signature...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Hey.. that looks like Romania :laugh: I know.... I've lived there...:wave:


 Romania it is . 

Also got my car out of the shop, after a fender-bender. They did a really good job on my rear bumper + rear-right fender . Also, in the 2nd pic, notice how people are servicing thier cars here :screwy: ...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> In my signature...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks pretty cool on the lights.^^ have you thought of doing a quad tip conversion?


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sick!  

so what are you gonna do about the little gap under the tail lights?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> Looks pretty cool on the lights.^^ have you thought of doing a quad tip conversion?


 No, is a 2.0T 4 cylinder...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

paid for something that's blue and goes inside my CC. Thanks MikeinNJ :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Very nice!:thumbup:


 Thanks :wave: 



KOWCC said:


> Agreed, but only if at least your fogs also have a yellow film as well...imo


 Oh I do indeed... 

 

^ this was pre-mirrrors (grille addition comin' soon  ) 




Stero1D said:


> Ordered DDM tuning 55watt 5000k Hid kit and H11 35 watt 3000k kit +H11 3000k bulbs for BORA RSI
> 
> 
> 
> I love it man, had the same idea, but I'm not that skillful


 Thanks :wave:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> After


 any better shots of this? i didn't even know this was possible. looks great!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh I do indeed...



Great minds think alike..lol




Thanks :wave:[/QUOTE]


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

took a video of my boost with apr stage 2 running around 18psi and spiking to 20psi form what i can tell


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Oh I do indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] 

Yep:thumbup:


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Piff CC said:


> sick!
> 
> so what are you gonna do about the little gap under the tail lights?


 You can't really tell from the picture. But I wonder if it's just a new rear bumper cover that's needed?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

gstrouse said:


> You can't really tell from the picture. But I wonder if it's just a new rear bumper cover that's needed?


 That is all thats needed is a new bumper cover $250 not painted.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And how much were the tails?

Looks great by the way, ESP on a black car. Nice work!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Changed the entire back end to facelift..  

 
VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr 

 
VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The whole setup looks great! Bags, wheels and facelift....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

THAT IS STUNNING! 

Can someone explain or point out the differences in the rear bumpers that relate to the tails?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> THAT IS STUNNING!
> 
> Can someone explain or point out the differences in the rear bumpers that relate to the tails?


 the old rear bumper has a curve in it for the tail light, the new bumper is flat across. for the new tails


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Do the boot holes for the central taillights, differ in any way from the pre-facelift CC?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Oh I do indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] 

kow did you get a newer cc?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

MrRline said:


> kow did you get a newer cc?


 Looks he quoted someone else but deleted the


> tag at the beginning of his reply.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

No . Just for my 2012 back from the dealer today after 12 days!!!!


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> Changed the entire back end to facelift..
> 
> 
> VW Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> And how much were the tails?
> 
> Looks great by the way, ESP on a black car. Nice work!


 $900 Including wires, connectors, and mounting hardware.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Changed the entire back end to facelift..
> 
> How hard was the bumper cover change? Thats my next step


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ampiler said:
> 
> 
> > Changed the entire back end to facelift..
> ...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Picked up cc with koni Coilovers. Photo courtesy of stero1d, stalking my woman in the Lexus. LoL


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> $900 Including wires, connectors, and mounting hardware.


 what wires, connectors, and mounting hardware? 

Better yet, is there a thread for this mod yet?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

lambda_dryver said:


> Do the boot holes for the central taillights, differ in any way from the pre-facelift CC?












The white line is the size the new tails fit at.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Picked up cc with koni Coilovers. Photo courtesy of stero1d, stalking my woman in the Lexus. LoL


 Looks like a nice day in Chicago ....too bad it doesn't last for more than 1 day


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Picked up cc with koni Coilovers. Photo courtesy of stero1d, stalking my woman in the Lexus. LoL


 What LEDs are u running for your city's lights. I have The thinner base 13 smd ones, but the color match is off


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Picked up cc with koni Coilovers. Photo courtesy of stero1d, stalking my woman in the Lexus. LoL


 Get it right,tiger!!! I got mms w that shot n forwarded to you! Its not me the stalker, its just that i got my eyes everywhere!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

I`ll try to explain..  

I changed the trunk lid to Facelift CC, so i could mount the tail lights in the original holes. 

changed the bumper and all the mounts behind are changed to facelift, rear valance(?) has the same mount points as pre facelift. 

Changed the park sensors to Facelift. 

The taillight mounts on the car (not the trunk) is custom made so i could mount the lights. 

And i had to use resistors on all the wires because the new lights are all LED. So the canbus check is OK. 


sorry for my english


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> took a video of my boost with apr stage 2 running around 18psi and spiking to 20psi form what i can tell


 That was awesome....im gonna do some vids now....BRB


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ In that video, does that seem like a lot of vacuum? I dont recall my needle swinging that far to the left when Im off throttle... Maybe Im :screwy:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> ^ In that video, does that seem like a lot of vacuum? I dont recall my needle swinging that far to the left when Im off throttle... Maybe Im :screwy:


 Yea now that u mention it, it does go to 20 vacuum quite fast....faster then mine anyways :what:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sweet! Are you just swapping the housings and putting in an aftermarket HID kit or are you going OEM HID conversion with modules for AFS/leveling and ballasts?


 To do it with AFS is going to cost me another grand  I don't need it that badly haha. I'll be keeping it just stationary.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> I`ll try to explain..
> 
> I changed the trunk lid to Facelift CC, so i could mount the tail lights in the original holes.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I just hooked up the tails with no resisters and has no errors.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Picked up the CC from Neuspeed earlier today, and all I have to say is WOW!! I got their air charge pipe, turbo discharge pipe, and power pulley installed. The turbo spools faster, and the power comes even quicker than before. The car pulls, and doesn't stop until I let off the gas. I can't wait for this "Last Sunday" meet this weekend 

I also met a fellow CC driver when I went to get my car at Neuspeed. He was there getting his black R-Line tuned. I don't think that he is on Vortex, but we talked cars for a little bit. It was nice to meet another CC driver that is in love with their car as much as I am with mine. I might have to start a SoCal CC meet because everyone else has one except us.
A cell pic of my car being admired when I went to pick her up


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Installed euro turn signals.... Big thanks to Adam at checkered flag VW....


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Changed the center armrest from the cornsilk to black. An armrest should never be tan


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> Changed the center armrest from the cornsilk to black. An armrest should never be tan


 Good deal!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Played with my paint. Just trying to get the best looking black I can.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Picked up the CC from Neuspeed earlier today, and all I have to say is WOW!! I got their air charge pipe, turbo discharge pipe, and power pulley installed. The turbo spools faster, and the power comes even quicker than before. The car pulls, and doesn't stop until I let off the gas. I can't wait for this "Last Sunday" meet this weekend
> 
> I also met a fellow CC driver when I went to get my car at Neuspeed. He was there getting his black R-Line tuned. I don't think that he is on Vortex, but we talked cars for a little bit. It was nice to meet another CC driver that is in love with their car as much as I am with mine. I might have to start a SoCal CC meet because everyone else has one except us.
> A cell pic of my car being admired when I went to pick her up


 Just when I thought I couldn't love your car any more...crazy stuff


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Jusa358Sonic can you let me know where you got the Konis from? Ive seen them for as low as 980 shipped. But if you have a better place let me know. Looking to put them on my brothers 13 cc. Did you get the GTI version ones ? Thanks :beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@RICO85 
that guy looks like hes in your cars personal space LOL. Looks great. Those wheels were made for your car :thumbup:


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Get with Dion @ ACH for Koni Coilovers.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Got this... 
 

To replace this...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> @RICO85
> that guy looks like hes in your cars personal space LOL. Looks great. Those wheels were made for your car :thumbup:


 Thank you sir! :beer: 
Yeah, I was watching that guy like a hawk lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't love your car any more...crazy stuff


 Thank you sir! :beer: 

Now I wait for their down pipe, and then K04 for this guy


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bought a euro switch, H&R sport springs, and 19" lorinser lm6 reps


----------



## AE GTI #765 (Jul 14, 2005)

RICO85 said:


> I might have to start a SoCal CC meet because everyone else has one except us.
> A cell pic of my car being admired when I went to pick her up


 Please do! I'm in SoCal and even thou I haven't modded my CC, it'll be great to meet people who have. Plan one soon!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just installed a Carbonio stage 1 (thanks to Achtuning) onto my wife's CC to complement the Ko4 i moved from my GTI. 

Took it for a quick test run and ran into a modded GTO at the stopligt getting onto the freeway... 

Placed the CC in sport mode, tcs off... And stayed dead even until we got onto the freeway where I let off around 100mph. 

Wish I could have seen the look on the drivers face after realizing a completely stock appearing VW sedan stayed even with him. 

The Carbonio definitely improved throttle response, improved overall power, and paired with a BB downpipe+ko4+stock exhaust... Its all still very quiet 

Wife's car might be faster than my E90 M3 

Next are stoptech brake pads and H&R rear sway bar


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

sk8too said:


> Played with my paint. Just trying to get the best looking black I can.


 Did you do that by hand, and with the turtle wax products??

If so...very good detailing! :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> what wires, connectors, and mounting hardware?
> 
> Better yet, is there a thread for this mod yet?


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

MIKE! 

I have a question!!! 

I have few bad scratches on my round plastic that covers one of the big dials (the speedo in my case) 

Are these round plastic covers removable, or are they bonded/moulded into the main cluster assembly? 


Thanks!! 





MikeinNJ said:


> $275 + $50 shipped to US via Fedex. Could have saved $15 through postal service, but Fedex is always much faster from UK in my my experience.
> 
> There is ONE left from this guy on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Passat...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1e79d0f35f
> 
> ...


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

lipprandt35 said:


> Did you do that by hand, and with the turtle wax products??
> 
> If so...very good detailing! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


 Applied by hand, used a buffer to work the product into the paint, removed with microfiber towel.


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Played with my paint. Just trying to get the best looking black I can.


 Did the "Black Box" take care of swirls and water stains? Worth the money? Looks good though....


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Bora I paid 980. Ach doesn't have them anymore. Message this guy. Has them in stock.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Placed an order from a German site today... 

Man I really gotta stop ordering $hit that doesnt relate to me getting lower!!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> Placed an order from a German site today...
> 
> Man I really gotta stop ordering $hit that doesnt relate to me getting lower!!


 I know that feel, I gotta stay out of ebay.co.uk and the classifieds. What are you getting?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I know that feel, I gotta stay out of ebay.co.uk and the classifieds. What are you getting?


 Same lights as Stero1d and Peterek...but black housings.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

jearl001 said:


> Did the "Black Box" take care of swirls and water stains? Worth the money? Looks good though....


 Definitely worth the money. Took care of alot of the little imperfections. Wear gloves, and the little spray nozzle that comes with the box is ONLY for the spray wax not the actual waxes. I made that mistake...not sure why I did it.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Same lights as Stero1d and Peterek...but black housings.


 What color is your car?

Do they have black lights in stock???


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't care for those lights? To me they look cheap and look like obvious aftermarket knockoffs. In my opinion, the LED DRL/turn signals are the only way to go.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care for those lights? To me they look cheap and look like obvious aftermarket knockoffs. In my opinion, the LED DRL/turn signals are the only way to go.


 I like them! They remind me of mine


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> What color is your car?
> 
> Do they have black lights in stock???


 Black. Based on the emails I received back from them, yes. Should ship tomorrow-ish.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> I like them! They remind me of mine


 Which reminds me, I bought a euro light switch so i can have these babies on with no low beams while commuting around town.:thumbup::thumbup: 


















Plus one I just want to share


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ Looks great!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Plus one I just want to share


 Looking good dude!:thumbup: I'm loving those wheels


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


>


 Looks great, just needs lowering bad:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got windshield re-tinted, washed car at Tom's crib n got airfreshner KOWCC Flavor(Pina Colada to be exact) lol


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Vag-com mods- 

No DRL's, eliminated horn when locking doors, seat belt chime, and window control with remote


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

So for those that have turned off DRLs do you still have the cluster DRL illuminated? Cuz mine is.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Placed an order from a German site today...
> 
> Man I really gotta stop ordering $hit that doesnt relate to me getting lower!!


 Congrats, my man!!!! Cant wait to see them in black


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats, my man!!!! Cant wait to see them in black


 Thanks. Me either! I hope you all figure out the resistors and errors or soon!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

"you" ? you ment to say "WE"?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> "you" ? you ment to say "WE"?


 :what::sly:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> "you" ? you ment to say "WE"?


 We?? I would say "I" lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> We?? I would say "I" lol


 I? sorry, I'm not got at it, even thou I'm part of it


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Definitely worth the money. Took care of alot of the little imperfections. Wear gloves, and the little spray nozzle that comes with the box is ONLY for the spray wax not the actual waxes. I made that mistake...not sure why I did it.


 I saw that same kit at Walmart on my lunch break one day and wondered if it was legit. Thanks for confirming! 

I finally got around to washing my car by hand for the first time in the 3 or so weeks of ownership. Looks great when clean but the black will be the death of me!  



















Even the neighbor across the street is a V-Dub fan


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Installed my bsh torque mount insert that came in today. I absolutely love it. If you have a 6 speed man its a must. Made it sound better imo. Cant wait for next weeks package from the UK tho.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Jusa358Sonic 
Thanks ill pm them and find out. Did you have to adgust your lights after since you have hid's? if so did you vag com it or


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> Installed my bsh torque mount insert that came in today. I absolutely love it. If you have a 6 speed man its a must. Made it sound better imo. Cant wait for next weeks package from the UK tho.


 Yeah, I'm right there with you on the package from the UK!  

Also, came across this RVC kit for $289. Looks to be the Chinese OEM version. Not bad. I've seen this exact kit, same wiring and even pictures with listing going for $450+ on eBay.uk. I'm probably going to give this one a go. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...5-RNS510-RCD510-Phaeton/701863_861115013.html


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

sk8too said:


> So for those that have turned off DRLs do you still have the cluster DRL illuminated? Cuz mine is.


 Mine is off


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mine is off too.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

So is mine


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmmm something isn't right then...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a recent picture of das cc. Getting tinted today and installing my subwoofer can't wait! 👍👍👍


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Ordered the Euro cupholder. $30 shipped. http://www.buychina.com/items/new-m...ds-cup-holder-drawer-handle-cover-uuvumssnqno 

Will go great with the new cluster, euro switch, future flatbottom R-Line steeringwheel, and aluminum pedals. The way the R-Line SHOULD have came! Oh, and also K04 this summer.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Tint will finish it off Leo. Wheels look great with center caps.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Just a recent picture of das cc. Getting tinted today and installing my subwoofer can't wait! 👍👍👍


 Those wheels look great on ur car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Leaking DSG fluid


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Leaking DSG fluid


 What!!! That's a first!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What!!! That's a first!


 Gonna have to check it out after work...I did the DSG service myself 7,000 miles ago but haven't had any trouble since then. Hope they don't give me any trouble for doing it myself


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck...probably nothing major. I hope.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Just a recent picture of das cc. Getting tinted today and installing my subwoofer can't wait! 👍👍👍


 Finally, a pic with your center caps on :laugh:. Looks very nice, dude.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I posted this pic on the suspension and wheels thread, but thought I'd post it here as well for a quicker response :laugh:. 

Bentley GTC 19x9 et41 - Any thoughts? 

 

Sorry for the bad photoshop editing job. It was really hard to get the colors to match since I did a lot of editing on the source pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> I posted this pic on the suspension and wheels thread, but thought I'd post it here as well for a quicker response :laugh:.
> 
> Bentley GTC 19x9 et41 - Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 Personally I like


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anybody know exactly what wiring or any adapters that would be needed to hook up my sub & amp to this head unit on a '13 CC? The sub & amp i have are in my sig, it'd be greatly appreciated if i can get any input, thanks all. 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

My VRs


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

van33 said:


> Finally, a pic with your center caps on :laugh:. Looks very nice, dude.


 Yeah I know! Took me a while lol and thanks!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those wheels look great on ur car :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks! Feedback much appreciated


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Tint will finish it off Leo. Wheels look great with center caps.


 Looks awesome with the tint now, pics up later and thanks Walter


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

van33 said:


> I posted this pic on the suspension and wheels thread, but thought I'd post it here as well for a quicker response :laugh:.
> 
> Bentley GTC 19x9 et41
> 
> Sorry for the bad photoshop editing job. It was really hard to get the colors to match since I did a lot of editing on the source pic.


 I love the wheels but not polished. I would think they look better in silver, even hyper silver or best of all the colour where they spray the wheels black and then put a light cover of silver over it, forget what it's called.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

van33 said:


> I posted this pic on the suspension and wheels thread, but thought I'd post it here as well for a quicker response :laugh:.
> 
> Bentley GTC 19x9 et41 - Any thoughts?


 Here's a couple pics of my car when I had those same wheels on it.

























I only had them on for about a week before I took them off the car, and put on the BLQ's.  I still have them, and am planing on getting them refinished, so I can run them as my winter wheels.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RICO, do you know the weight to each of your BLQ rims?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> RICO, do you know the weight to each of your BLQ rims?


 I believe the wheels are 29 pounds. I could be wrong though


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Here's a couple pics of my car when I had those same wheels on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Rico. What size tires are you running on the Bentley wheels? Also, it's kinda funny how you said you'll run the Bentleys for winter. Aren't those more expensive than your Blq's :laugh:?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Thanks, Rico. What size tires are you running on the Bentley wheels? Also, it's kinda funny how you said you'll run the Bentleys for winter. Aren't those more expensive than your Blq's :laugh:?


 Van, go no less than 235/35/19. If you are not going to lower your car more than it is I would go 245/35/19 (.02).


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lil cc meet

































On the way back chopped off resonator








Sounds pretty cool.... Lil louder than i expected probably due to 3" APR Down-pipe.. $40 exhaust loo


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I am currently redoing my plastidip because I pulled off the badge to put my black decal underneath it to have a smoother transition. Im also plastidipping the MKVI's rear badge. 

I need input, should I do the front badge as well? Some opinions would be grrrrrrrreaaaaaaatttttt!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I am currently redoing my plastidip because I pulled off the badge to put my black decal underneath it to have a smoother transition. Im also plastidipping the MKVI's rear badge.
> 
> I need input, should I do the front badge as well? Some opinions would be grrrrrrrreaaaaaaatttttt!!!:thumbup:


 Yes, front badge is a must if ur doing the rear one....gotta keep it sympatico lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> On the way back chopped off resonator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Post a sound clip, I'm anxious to hear what it sounds like


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Changed Tail light original bulbs to LED Super bright*

Bought my self these LED super bright for the tail light. So today was the day for changing over. 
Very happy, and no errors so far. 

Video when job was finished: [video]http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/ccrline/media/Min%20Passat%20CC%20R-line/DSCF2528.mp4.html[/video] 

Left side is LED Super Bright, and right side is original. 1.Brake. 2.Brake and backup. 3.Warning blinkers. 










LED super bright all over.  1.Brake. 2.Backup


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Post a sound clip, I'm anxious to hear what it sounds like


 I will try tomorrow bro


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes, front badge is a must if ur doing the rear one....gotta keep it sympatico lol


 Sounds like a plan sir. Whole grille or just badge? Thanks for the advice!


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I will try tomorrow bro


 Cool, ill be waiting opcorn::beer: 



cleanmk2gti said:


> Sounds like a plan sir. Whole grille or just badge? Thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 I like the look of the blacked out front end, i try and keep things as simple and close as possible....im kind of a neat freak.... 

Heres some front and rear shots....gloss black VW emblems, vht turn signals and plastidipped grill


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lil cc meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Serge...Pic of your car with the background looks stunning


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Washed her and lowered lil bit more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Drop is awesome how much left?


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Kareem, we need to do another mi GTG now that it's warmer and all. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> Drop is awesome how much left?


 Still have 7 threads left in front and 8 rear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Still have 7 threads left in front and 8 rear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What are you rocking for spacers Toma? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Konis


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Kareem, we need to do another mi GTG now that it's warmer and all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Maybe team up with another local one....closest would be Ohio...a caravan would be awesome. I should get my car back this Wednesday hopefully


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

van33 said:


> Thanks, Rico. What size tires are you running on the Bentley wheels? Also, it's kinda funny how you said you'll run the Bentleys for winter. Aren't those more expensive than your Blq's :laugh:?


 I'm running 225/35/19 tires on the Bentley's. That's what the PO had on them, but that is too much stretch for me. I will be taking those off, and putting on some 245/35/19 tires before they go back on the car. I am dropped on Neuspeed sport springs, so the 245/35 tires should be fine. I am currently running 235/35/19 tires on my BLQ's, and there is plenty of room.

It's never really "winter" in SoCal, so the Bentley's will be fine. I am probably going to be selling the BLQ's, but not sure yet. Neuspeed is working on some new 19's, so I will probably be getting those when they are ready. I'm not really sure what I am going to do with the BLQ's yet because it seems that no one ever wants to buy my wheels.  If anything I will just have 4 sets of wheels to choose from


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well today I got the car ready for the "Last Sunday" cruise down to Neuspeed with the MK6 guys.

First I gave the engine a quick scrub.








Then I washed it.








Filled 'er up 








And then I put in the "Mojo" mats


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a picture of my cc with the tints done! 
Getting my subwoofer installed Wednesday as well as finishing up my exhaust with a 2.5" pipe. Getting rid of the cat and welding the muffler i got as well. Hopefully it'll sound good and a bit quieter than now (I have just pipe and a car due to not having enough spare time) 

Can't wait!


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Installed my 4300k HID's from USP. Easy install but my hands are all tore up :banghead: 










Installing (attempting to) LED interior lights tomorrow


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Well today I got the car ready for the "Last Sunday" cruise down to Neuspeed with the MK6 guys.
> 
> First I gave the engine a quick scrub.
> 
> ...


 The Neuspeed CAI has got to be the best looking exposed setup! Does it have to be oiled? Personally I'm a fan of dry filters. My APR dealer showed me Dyno results comparing the APR boxed CAI to the stock box with an AFE dry filter. Results were almost identical but the APR does sound awesome. I wonder if the Neuspeed (being exposed) gives a couple more horses. Also Rico, u can swap that gas cap to the one with the pin that actually fits in the hole on top of the gas door.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The Neuspeed CAI has got to be the best looking exposed setup! Does it have to be oiled? Personally I'm a fan of dry filters. My APR dealer showed me Dyno results comparing the APR boxed CAI to the stock box with an AFE dry filter. Results were almost identical but the APR does sound awesome. I wonder if the Neuspeed (being exposed) gives a couple more horses. Also Rico, u can swap that gas cap to the one with the pin that actually fits in the hole on top of the gas door.


 Exposed intakes like that are actually worse....they are indeed "exposed" to the surrounding hot engine air and suck it in, even with the heat shield....open intakes do sound good though....i was gonna swith to the BSH intake after my tuner installed my tune and said that i could run into problems cuz the carbonio flows soo fast


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Filled 'er up


 Sticker looks sweet Rico, very very similar to mine


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, you have the GoAPR sticker? That's by far the best place and the only place I would put a sticker on my car


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ, so you are running the APR intake?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah, you have the GoAPR sticker? That's by far the best place and the only place I would put a sticker on my car


 No i have one from my shop that did my tune and meth 











KOWCC said:


> AZ, so you are running the APR intake?


 Yes sir, stage 1....its a well made solid piece and i love how its a straight through design and its covered from the engine heat


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> The Neuspeed CAI has got to be the best looking exposed setup! Does it have to be oiled? Personally I'm a fan of dry filters. My APR dealer showed me Dyno results comparing the APR boxed CAI to the stock box with an AFE dry filter. Results were almost identical but the APR does sound awesome. I wonder if the Neuspeed (being exposed) gives a couple more horses. Also Rico, u can swap that gas cap to the one with the pin that actually fits in the hole on top of the gas door.


 It does not have to be oiled. Neuspeed gives you the option of dry, or oiled filters. :thumbup: 
I have seen the gas cap that fits, but it doesn't bother me enough to change it yet. 



AZ_CC said:


> Sticker looks sweet Rico, very very similar to mine


 Thank you!:beer: I like that they are not too big, and they make me feel "official":laugh:


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Lil cc meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great!:thumbup: Where did u get your headlights?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thank you!:beer: I like that they are not too big, and they make me feel "official":laugh:


 I know right, i feel kind of special since i got mine put on....plus i like the attention it brings


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Unpacked my shiny new 26mm front sway bar. Planning to install it this week. Still gotta order the rear bar!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks pretty good....im planning a rear sway bar down the road


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

*Lower Center Grill Chrome*

Can anyone tell me where to get the chrome edged centre grill showing on one of the black cc's in the pic? I t a diy job or a genuine item? 

Cheers


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks pretty good....im planning a rear sway bar down the road


 U and me both!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jc dub said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the chrome edged centre grill showing on one of the black cc's in the pic? I t a diy job or a genuine item?
> 
> Cheers


 If ur talking about the middle lower grill, that chrome strip is a DIY....ppl buy it from the auto store in a roll


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> U and me both!


 Ur gonna need it once u start ripping through those corners lol


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

jc dub said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the chrome edged centre grill showing on one of the black cc's in the pic? I t a diy job or a genuine item?
> 
> Cheers












AutoZone, Pep Boys, Advanced Auto, etc.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> I like the look of the blacked out front end, i try and keep things as simple and close as possible....im kind of a neat freak....
> 
> Heres some front and rear shots....gloss black VW emblems, vht turn signals and plastidipped grill
> 
> http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg520/SStripped/CAM00132.jpg


 :thumbup: *Fresh N' soo Clean!!!* :thumbup: 

I love that ass shot, the black w/ white insert is nice looking! 

I think I'm gonna VHT my turn signals today to hold me over till I figure out if I want LED DRL's or regular clears.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> AutoZone, Pep Boys, Advanced Auto, etc.


 Exactly what I used. Quarter inch thick


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Washed her and lowered lil bit more


 Damn Toma, that's an awesome stance :thumbup: Your coilovers go pretty low, I'm impressed!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> U and me both!


 Best $200 in MOD spend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> :thumbup: *Fresh N' soo Clean!!!* :thumbup:
> 
> I love that ass shot, the black w/ white insert is nice looking!
> 
> I think I'm gonna VHT my turn signals today to hold me over till I figure out if I want LED DRL's or regular clears.


 Thx bro :beer: yea the vht is good for them cuz theyre soo small, and its held up pretty good to DD duties


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What's the best RSB out there. Plus is the 27mm the best. Also I heard some actually made a sound due to the material the grommets are made of. Pls suggest.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Resonator Delete VIDEOS as promised... 

Startup 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0 
Passby 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip9p1XbojIU


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Resonator Delete VIDEOS as promised...
> 
> Startup
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0
> ...


 The start up vid with revs sounds pretty good, i like it :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> The start up vid with revs sounds pretty good, i like it :thumbup:


 towards the end of 2nd one, you can hear some "voice" of it.. Its pretty cool, I like it so far!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea re listened again in a more quiet place, and yea it sounds great....not bad for a cheap little resonator delete, that saved u about $600 on a cat back


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea re listened again in a more quiet place, and yea it sounds great....not bad for a cheap little resonator delete, that saved u about $600 on a cat back


 yea bro 40 bux vs 600 lol....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

HELL YEA!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

dsbaker2 said:


> Installed my 4300k HID's from USP. Easy install but my hands are all tore up :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do they flicker when the DRL activate? Or when high beams come on? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

KOWCC said:


> Exactly what I used. Quarter inch thick


 Thanks a lot guys for the advice. Going to get myself some. it looks good on the black cc


----------



## sportcc (Oct 10, 2012)

*latest mods*

Intake is on its way, hopefully have it installed by next saturday. Ill post a before and after video for sound/visual comparison. Trying to negotiate for a set of eibach springs as well, guy wants 200$ for a used set... :screwy:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

sportcc said:


> Intake is on its way, hopefully have it installed by next saturday. Ill post a before and after video for sound/visual comparison. Trying to negotiate for a set of eibach springs as well, guy wants 200$ for a used set... :screwy:


 $200 used is crazy. They have them new on autoanything.com for $213. You have to click on the "live chat" link and ask the guy whats the lowest price they could offer and they'll provide you with a coupon code which makes is $213. Thats what I did. Hope this helps:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> $200 used is crazy. They have them new on autoanything.com for $213. You have to click on the "live chat" link and ask the guy whats the lowest price they could offer and they'll provide you with a coupon code which makes is $213. Thats what I did. Hope this helps:beer:


 Sport cc don't waste you time negotiating, longisland is correct!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Installed chrome exhaust tips


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> What's the best RSB out there. Plus is the 27mm the best. Also I heard some actually made a sound due to the material the grommets are made of. Pls suggest.


 I don't know about "best", but I'm totally happy with my Hotchkis 27mm bar. It cost $200, has zerk fittings for easy service, and hasn't made a sound. I wanted the larger size because the CC is long and low, and it's been great. Can't imagine a reason to spend more.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> I don't know about "best", but I'm totally happy with my Hotchkis 27mm bar. It cost $200, has zerk fittings for easy service, and hasn't made a sound. I wanted the larger size because the CC is long and low, and it's been great. Can't imagine a reason to spend more.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


 Thanks. Where did you get it from? That's the one I've been looking to buy


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Amazon, i have prime so shipping was free too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Amazon, i have prime so shipping was free too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


 Thx


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks. Where did you get it from? That's the one I've been looking to buy


 Tirerack is one that sells it for 200 plus for you its going to be 10-13 bux shipping or even less. They ship them out from OH


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's the link, http://www.amazon.com/Hotchkis-22833R-Sport-Rear-Sway/dp/B004I279DC 
Shipping is free regardless of whether your're a Prime member or not. Also, don't let the free shipping fool you, it still ships fast. Gotta love Amazon!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

It's in the shop for a misfire.


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> It's in the shop for a misfire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Time for R8 coil packs


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a blast yesterday, and met some really cool people. Here's a couple pictures of the CC that I've found.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> It's in the shop for a misfire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 It's fixed now...I have the Red Coils in stock 

If you need them, lemme know... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item19d6b1a063


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good deal on those coils! Would you recommend them for only a stage 1 car, just to be on the safe side. Or no need yet?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Good deal on those coils! Would you recommend them for only a stage 1 car, just to be on the safe side. Or no need yet?


 Thx, :thumbup:They're recommended to any car w/ or w/o stage upgrades. They add personality to the bay and upgrade to a more efficient coil...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok bro putting my order now...please ship ASAP...lol. Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Will tell some others to order as well. How much u have in stock?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Update on my AppRadio2 installation: backup camera finally installed but not really feeling how it looks on the license plate though. But it's pretty clear on the screen.







also installed a by pass switch for video in drive mode.







now all that's left is a nice car mount for my iPhone 5, any suggestion anyone. I want it to look nice and clean. Maybe i'll have to custom make it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Thx, :thumbup:They're recommended to any car w/ or w/o stage upgrades. They add personality to the bay and upgrade to a more efficient coil...


 Those are the right ones for my 12 CC? The R8 coils?Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> It's fixed now...I have the Red Coils in stock
> 
> If you need them, lemme know...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item19d6b1a063


 KOWCC Texted me and making me to buy them  So thank him...  



KOWCC said:


> Will tell some others to order as well. How much u have in stock?


 It says more than 10!  



GUYS, what spark plugs is the best with these and cheapest place to get them?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Ok bro putting my order now...please ship ASAP...lol. Thanks!


 I have tons in stock. I'm not a vendor on here just a VW enthusiast but I am a parts manager at a VW Dealership so if I can help some fellow vortex people, I'm happy to do it. 

We'll get them out asap


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> KOWCC Texted me and making me to buy them  So thank him...
> 
> It says more than 10!
> 
> ...


 If you have your vin # I can tell you all the choices VW recommends for you.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> If you have your vin # I can tell you all the choices VW recommends for you.


 ordered just now  

i dnt have a vin on me


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ordered just now
> 
> i dnt have a vin on me


 Gotcha, just PM me if you need plugs and I can add them to your order.:wave:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Update on my AppRadio2 installation: backup camera finally installed but not really feeling how it looks on the license plate though. But it's pretty clear on the screen.


 Why not get one of those stealthy cameras that flow with a nice black chrome license plate cover ? I've seen some that are really almost not noticeable at all. Like this one for example.... 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_45263_BOYO-Vision-VTL375HD-Backup-Camera.html


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> Update on my AppRadio2 installation: backup camera finally installed but not really feeling how it looks on the license plate though. But it's pretty clear on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you like app radio? Does the touchscreen on the radio work in normal iphone mode? for regular apps or the apps have to support app radio? 

I did this with ANS810 but too bad i cant use radio touchscreen to control the phone 

Im also trying to design a dock for Iphone 5 , im thinking to hide it in Eurocup holder or in the that small drawer above the radio


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> If you have your vin # I can tell you all the choices VW recommends for you.


 Already ordered...

Has anyone else ran these on their cc? I'm assuming these are the same r8 coils everyone is running


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> How do you like app radio? Does the touchscreen on the radio work in normal iphone mode? for regular apps or the apps have to support app radio?
> 
> I did this with ANS810 but too bad i cant use radio touchscreen to control the phone
> 
> Im also trying to design a dock for Iphone 5 , im thinking to hide it in Eurocup holder or in the that small drawer above the radio


 www.customgadz.com 

I was planning on mounting a docking station in the drawers for my iphone, then I bought a Note 2.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Already ordered...
> 
> Has anyone else ran these on their cc? I'm assuming these are the same r8 coils everyone is running


 Got them here and paired them with a set of NGK iridium spark plugs and no complaints here, car is driving great :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Already ordered...
> 
> Has anyone else ran these on their cc? I'm assuming these are the same r8 coils everyone is running


 bro, i checked with HP Motorsports, R8 Coilpacks they sell have the same part numbers! so, I'm sure they are the same.. 



AZ_CC said:


> Got them here and paired them with a set of NGK iridium spark plugs and no complaints here, car is driving great :thumbup:


 what is the exact part number/type and what is the best price for them? 
are these NKG best to run w red packs?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> what is the exact part number/type and what is the best price for them?
> are these NKG best to run w red packs?


 I dont remember the exact number off the top of my head but i think its something like BR7EIX....I got the coil packs and plugs from ECS for like $125, idk if thats the best pricing but i just bundled it all with my boost gauge so i would have just one big order


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> It's fixed now...I have the Red Coils in stock
> 
> If you need them, lemme know...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item19d6b1a063


 Thanks Alex. I'll come over to the shop next week and grab a set when I get paid. 

Do you know how many they replaced?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

CC R line said:


> Bought my self these LED super bright for the tail light. So today was the day for changing over.
> Very happy, and no errors so far.
> 
> Video when job was finished:
> ...


 What LEDs did you use? Links? 

Thanks.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks Alex. I'll come over to the shop next week and grab a set when I get paid.
> 
> Do you know how many they replaced?
> 
> ...


 No problemo Dan. I just saw this now and I got your text before this lol:laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> No problemo Dan. I just saw this now and I got your text before this lol:laugh:


 I'm smooth like that lol


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm smooth like that lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 :laugh:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Installed my DDM Tuning HID kit. Of course the light flickered during the day when the "DRL" feature was activated. Temporarily, I put some black tape over the sensor on the windshield to stop them from trying to come on and possibly damage the ballasts/bulbs. 

Today, I went over to my buddy's shop and with VCDS I was able to turn on the "Xenon without shutter" feature and turn off the "DRL" feature. While at it.. turned off all the "cold diagnosis" check boxes, so hopefully no more "bulb out" notifications on the dash, when I play around with LEDs  

Now the lights look and act like they're supposed to. They even stay on fine when the high beams come on, where they flickered before. So.. to whoever is considering getting a DDM kit... you need to make these VCDS modifications to make them work right. Or.. you can put tape over the sensor in the windshield and learn to manually control your headlights with the light switch.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Update on my AppRadio2 installation: backup camera finally installed but not really feeling how it looks on the license plate though. But it's pretty clear on the screen.


 Why not get one of those stealthy camera that flow with a nice black chrome license plate cover ? I've seen some that are really almost not noticeable at all. Like this one for example.... 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_45263_BOYO-Vision-VTL375HD-Backup-Camera.html


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Got these for the cc. It's still in the shop for the clutch. They couldn't get it to duplicate so I went and showed them how to drive a car and duplicate it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got these for the cc. It's still in the shop for the clutch. _They couldn't get it to duplicate so I went and showed them how to drive a car and duplicate it lol. _
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Classic!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Belzabeb said:


> Classic!


 You know how we do!!!


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Ok bro putting my order now...please ship ASAP...lol. Thanks!


 Haha I got my coils before you!!!!!! Lol. I live right down the street from them lol. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got these for the cc. It's still in the shop for the clutch. They couldn't get it to duplicate so I went and showed them how to drive a car and duplicate it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Nice, say bye bye to misfires....now to get a good clutch in there and start ripping it


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lets see what they tell me tomorrow. If they put in a new one ill wait a little longer to get a stage 2 clutch. Ill get the stage 2 endurance one from APR. I run the dxd stage 2 endurance on my mkvi and haven't had any issues with it. 

I want the apr one because of their "quiet technology". The chatter kills me when I can hear it on my GTI. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Though they did start talking about my tune and how it effects the clutch right away. So hopefully they will cover it under clutch failure for now until I get my clutch money ready. I wanted to go with the water-meth first but the clutch might be first now. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea I'd take care of the clutch first too....what's the point in having power if u can't use/enjoy it


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea I'd take care of the clutch first too....what's the point in having power if u can't use/enjoy it


 Yeah you're definitely right about that. These clutches go so fast. My clutch was replaced with new oem clutch 3k miles ago. Already slipping lol. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yeah you're definitely right about that. These clutches go so fast. My clutch was replaced with new oem clutch 3k miles ago. Already slipping lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 The power of stage 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Haha I got my coils before you!!!!!! Lol. I live right down the street from them lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 And you'll probably install before me as well.. Won't have my car till at least Wednesday.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> The power of stage 2


 It's so good. Gotta pay to play. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> And you'll probably install before me as well.. Won't have my car till at least Wednesday.


 I'm not sure yet. My other coils my start going on me so I may just allow vw to replace them first and then change them that way I have extra coilpacks just in case. And my car is still in the shop because of the clutch so I may not have mine in either. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> It's so good. Gotta pay to play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Yes sir, thats the name of the game....as long as ur happy and know the risks....ive had a couple headaches and such with the car when i was modding it but it was all worth it cuz i enjoy and love every moment i drive it, especially when i smash on the pedal


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes sir, thats the name of the game....as long as ur happy and know the risks....ive had a couple headaches and such with the car when i was modding it but it was all worth it cuz i enjoy and love every moment i drive it, especially when i smash on the pedal


 Oh it puts a smile on my face when I stomp on it too. Especially seeing the looks on people's faces when they get owned by what looks to be a big family sedan boat. Lol


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

New pedals (Sorry the floor carpet is a mess!)










New Interlago's polished wheels










New cup holder


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got these for the cc. It's still in the shop for the clutch. They couldn't get it to duplicate so I went and showed them how to drive a car and duplicate it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 are you going to put new spark plugs, bro? 

i got 22k on the car, no misfires, but i want CC to run more smooth,so I ordered these red coilpacks today... thinking if i should get the sparkplugs as well or keep ones i got, since only 22k miles on em


----------



## sportcc (Oct 10, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> $200 used is crazy. They have them new on autoanything.com for $213. You have to click on the "live chat" link and ask the guy whats the lowest price they could offer and they'll provide you with a coupon code which makes is $213. Thats what I did. Hope this helps:beer:


 Thanks for sharing man, great tip. I'll have to look into that website :thumbup:


----------



## sportcc (Oct 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sport cc don't waste you time negotiating, longisland is correct!


 And to think I almost paid 200 for a used set :facepalm: What would I do without my vortex buddies guiding me along the way?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Dropped the CC off at USP Motorsports this morning. APR K04, APR FMIC, DSG service and air induction cleaning. 

Picked up a rental at Enterprise, a Chrysler 200. Oh she floats like a butterfly but has no sting! 

Can't wait to get the CC back!!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Boom! 

Word to the wise, make sure you know your radio unlock code. Currently gotta wait to get it from the dealer tomorrow since radio thinks it was moved to a different car now. Used VCDS to set it to 'Passat Coupe', US region, and disabled the oil life sensor since our cars don't have one.


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

finally after lots or speed bumps and errors almost everything done... 

all the interior light and some exteriors changed to led 
all the vag com stuff, windows via fob, rain close etc. 
piano black trims with ambient lights 
footwell lights 
changed the shifter from the side button to front button 
put projector lights, plasti diped the housing (thx to guest2320) 
plasti dip the grill 
put on the vents with chrome and lights on the wheels 
euro cup holder 
pedals 
only thing left is the r line steering wheel and get some rims which coincidently are the most expensive


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Why not get one of those stealthy cameras that flow with a nice black chrome license plate cover ? I've seen some that are really almost not noticeable at all. Like this one for example....
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_45263_BOYO-Vision-VTL375HD-Backup-Camera.html


 I saw something like but only reason why I got mine is cuz I had a great deal on it. But thanks for the info.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> are you going to put new spark plugs, bro?
> 
> i got 22k on the car, no misfires, but i want CC to run more smooth,so I ordered these red coilpacks today... thinking if i should get the sparkplugs as well or keep ones i got, since only 22k miles on em


 Yes I will be changing the plugs. It only makes sense change them while you're in there. Remember, tighten by hand then one more 1/4 turn. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

peterek said:


> How do you like app radio? Does the touchscreen on the radio work in normal iphone mode? for regular apps or the apps have to support app radio?
> 
> I did this with ANS810 but too bad i cant use radio touchscreen to control the phone
> 
> Im also trying to design a dock for Iphone 5 , im thinking to hide it in Eurocup holder or in the that small drawer above the radio


 Unfortunately using the regular app won't let you control it on the appradio screen for now.... but I like I said before this appradio is a working process and it still has room to grow. More and more apps are being made as we speak its just a matter of time till a firmware update pops up where you can get full control of everything. 

As far as the mount, I have been searching for a clean OEM look and I might consider on a kuda mount. Check it out cuz you might like it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Dropped the CC off at USP Motorsports this morning. APR K04, APR FMIC, DSG service and air induction cleaning.
> 
> Picked up a rental at Enterprise, a Chrysler 200. Oh she floats like a butterfly but has no sting!
> 
> Can't wait to get the CC back!!


 What they charge for the KO4 instal? If not a secret


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes I will be changing the plugs. It only makes sense change them while you're in there. Remember, tighten by hand then one more 1/4 turn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 What plugs are you going to use?!

So by hand +1/4 of the turn and no need to use any gap tool?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> What they charge for the KO4 instal? If not a secret


 Pm sent


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

MikeinNJ said:


> Boom!
> 
> Word to the wise, make sure you know your radio unlock code. Currently gotta wait to get it from the dealer tomorrow since radio thinks it was moved to a different car now. Used VCDS to set it to 'Passat Coupe', US region, and disabled the oil life sensor since our cars don't have one.


 Got my radio code off an ebay seller for $6, worked perfectly! Took an hour to respond. Now I have a full premium US R-Line color cluster!


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my radio code off an ebay seller for $6, worked perfectly! Took an hour to respond. Now I have a full premium US R-Line color cluster!


 I could of have it to you for free. Where did you get the cluster and how much?


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Resonator Delete VIDEOS as promised...
> 
> Startup
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0
> ...


 I did this a few months ago and it's one of my favorite mods I've done :thumbup: cant beat the $ to do it


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

vwauditek25 said:


> I could of have it to you for free. Where did you get the cluster and how much?
> 
> 
> Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake
> Unitronic authorized dealer


 Found it on ebay.co.uk. One of the last two in Europe to be sold new. $275+SH. I know I could have gotten the radio code from the dealer, but they wanted me to schedule an appt to come in, etc. I'm working til 6 every night this week and that's when the service dept. closes. No way am I waiting til next week to have radio back. Would you have been able to get the code for me, even at this hour? 

Anyway, some more pics (There are two themes available for the menus, very similar. One matches the RNS315 menus with silver buttons and the other has black) 





































Matched to the car!


----------



## Ginster_Mk3 (May 14, 2008)

Became a proud owner of my first 2013 CC. Big change from my MkII's and MkIII's. The death of one became the birth of the CC. Now to learn all the good stuff. where to even start


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@MikeinNJ 
Cluster looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Found a couple more pictures from Sunday, and everyone knows I love pictures of my CC  Enjoy!! ic: 

















:heart: 


















Because racekar  :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Anyway, some more pics (There are two themes available for the menus, very similar. One matches the RNS315 menus with silver buttons and the other has black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great... gotta add this to the list.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> What plugs are you going to use?!
> 
> So by hand +1/4 of the turn and no need to use any gap tool?


 I'm going to use NGK Iridium's. and yes hand tighten plus 1/4 with ratchet. No need for a gap tool. We're not in the olden days just order them from a place that will order your plugs by vim or at least by your car so they should already be gapped properly. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Ginster_Mk3 said:


> Became a proud owner of my first 2013 CC. Big change from my MkII's and MkIII's. The death of one became the birth of the CC. Now to learn all the good stuff. where to even start


 Congrats on the purchase. Welcome to the brotherhood. Lol


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Found a couple more pictures from Sunday, and everyone knows I love pictures of my CC  Enjoy!! ic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're not the only one who loves pics of your CC....I'm speechless about pic #2!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

In anticipation of getting my car back sometime this week, I looked up some professional auto photographers...

For a about 5 still shots and 5 rolling shots with all the touch ups that need to be made via software...$800 - $1,250

Personally that sounds insane!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> In anticipation of getting my car back sometime this week, I looked up some professional auto photographers...
> 
> For a about 5 still shots and 5 rolling shots with all the touch ups that need to be made via software...$800 - $1,250
> 
> Personally that sounds insane!


 That's definitely insane. I was going to get a free shoot with all adjustments made on my mkii. I couldn't do it because I had to work the date of the shoot. I regret it every day. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> You're not the only one who loves pics of your CC....I'm speechless about pic #2!!!


 Pic #2 is by far my favorite.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Pic #2 is by far my favorite.


 My bro from another mother!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sure you will agree with me Rico...love how u can see through the front wheel and see the pavement on the other side...make the wheel look sick


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> In anticipation of getting my car back sometime this week, I looked up some professional auto photographers...
> 
> For a about 5 still shots and 5 rolling shots with all the touch ups that need to be made via software...$800 - $1,250
> 
> Personally that sounds insane!


 That is insane, but im glad to have a DSLR and some pretty decent photo editing skills. Maybe I should start a side business :sly:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got the DLSR. What software do i need?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> My bro from another mother!


 :wave: 



KOWCC said:


> I'm sure you will agree with me Rico...love how u can see through the front wheel and see the pavement on the other side...make the wheel look sick


  100% agree with you as always. :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've got the DLSR. What software do i need?


 Depends on how in depth you want to go. Lightroom from Adobe is good. I have that, Camera Raw, and Adobe Photoshop CS5.5. 

I can do all my editing in Camera Raw then do spot removal, erase things that may take away from the subject Im shooting, etc...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool, thanks. Will look into those


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

quick wash


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I've got the DLSR. What software do i need?


 Photoshop. You can email me photos and I can Photoshop them for you if you want. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Cool, thanks. Will look into those


 I shoot all my pics in RAW, which doesnt compress like .jpg. Its like a digital negative. Preserves the color better, and the scene very well. Then I do my edits and save as a PNG, which isnt as compressed as other formats. 

It makes for a huge photo gallery though. some of my PNGs are around 30meg.. 

Lightroom is the most cost effective solution. It can be bought for less than $100.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Or you can get all those programs by downloading them by torrents. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Ginster_Mk3 said:


> Became a proud owner of my first 2013 CC. Big change from my MkII's and MkIII's. The death of one became the birth of the CC. Now to learn all the good stuff. where to even start


 A BIG Dubber welcome to you!!! 

TM


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Or you can get all those programs by downloading them by torrents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 It's not about having the software nor some random DSLR. 
It's about skills. You can have the most expensive equipment in the world and your pictures still won't look as good as those taken by a professional. 

Pro photographers charge a lot of money because it really takes time, preparation and post-processing to produce the best photos. Also, if a particular photographer is really good he can charge even more than others - and clients pay. Obviously, to us "average Joes" the service may not be worth the cost. 

I say, just take pictures with what you have, be it a phone, digital camera, tablet etc. and post them as-is. 
I'm sure everyone who visits is thread is not here looking for professional pictures but simply to see what other people's cars look like and to share their own :wave:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I shoot all my pics in RAW, which doesnt compress like .jpg. Its like a digital negative. Preserves the color better, and the scene very well. Then I do my edits and save as a PNG, which isnt as compressed as other formats.
> 
> It makes for a huge photo gallery though. some of my PNGs are around 30meg..
> 
> Lightroom is the most cost effective solution. It can be bought for less than $100.


 As a freelance photographer, I would say first that the quoted price for pics is insane. There's one born every minute and if you let someone take advantage of you easily, they will. Also, the RAW shooting is typically the best but besides file sizes being huge on both memory cards and HDD's, it makes for a complicated work flow for the novice photographer. If you knew you were shooting for a magazine spread, you would want to shoot raw (even though i just had one of my jpegs printed in a recent Mag (not auto related) and it looks great). 

I'd first recommend anyone interested in shooting pics of their ride just get used to shooting the kinds of angles they like and experiment with other angles, differing background scenes and lighting. Stick with the Jpegs until your comfortable with the rest and then experiment with Raw down the line. RAW files in the hands of an inexperienced processor can easily end up looking like crap from over processing and worst than jpeg files as a result. DSLRs these days produce great quality even from Jpegs.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

giecsar said:


> It's not about having the software nor some random DSLR.
> It's about skills. You can have the most expensive equipment in the world and your pictures still won't look as good as those taken by a professional.
> 
> Pro photographers charge a lot of money because it really takes time, preparation and post-processing to produce the best photos. Also, if a particular photographer is really good he can charge even more than others - and clients pay. Obviously, to us "average Joes" the service may not be worth the cost.


 Agreed, and they are usually worth the $$, but you should do the research to see what other work they've done and determine if they're worth it to you. Having said that, the earlier price is still too much $ IMHO.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> quick wash


 Looks like a$$! :laugh:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks :laugh: you should see the interior next week :screwy:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got these for the cc. It's still in the shop for the clutch. They couldn't get it to duplicate so I went and showed them how to drive a car and duplicate it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 I have euro switches in stock too btw, auto, non-auto and the GTI/Beetle type.:wave:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

APR K04 Install, APR FMIC and turbo inlet/outlet pipes @ USP Motorsports... photos in no particular order. I'm picking the car up tomorrow!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> APR K04 Install, APR FMIC and turbo inlet/outlet pipes @ USP Motorsports... photos in no particular order. I'm picking the car up tomorrow!


 You are gonna luv it dude. Its nuts the amount of torque you get for the buck. Just nuts!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> quick wash


 i love it man.. ur wheels look great... 

sucks I missed out.... hopefully in a week we can do it together


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

ok bro. I just washed it and quick detailer non else. Next week full detail :beer:


----------



## esachs (Jan 5, 2012)

Put my new wheels on


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks good. love the blacked out look w/o being completely murdered. I got my R-Line from Sunrise VW as well. Where in LI are u? 




esachs said:


> Put my new wheels on


----------



## esachs (Jan 5, 2012)

I live in farmingville, which is in Suffolk. Lynbrook was the only dealer in the island with a used 6MT.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

They told me my issue wasnt the clutch it was the tune. So I am going back to stock for a few days to prove that it isn't. I'm going to allow the dealer to reflash it back to stock. Then I'm going to visit aptuning to get reflash again. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

esachs said:


> Put my new wheels on


 
Very nice wheels! 

Brand & specs, please.....


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Moved my tank and hid the compressor.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

installed chrome exhaust tips


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I have euro switches in stock too btw, auto, non-auto and the GTI/Beetle type.:wave:


 Thx for the lightning speed shipping!


----------



## esachs (Jan 5, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice wheels!
> 
> Brand & specs, please.....


 Thanks! They are Vertini Fairladys 19x8.5 35mm offset


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I have euro switches in stock too btw, auto, non-auto and the GTI/Beetle type.:wave:


 what else u got hidding there? :beer:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> They told me my issue wasnt the clutch it was the tune. So I am going back to stock for a few days to prove that it isn't. I'm going to allow the dealer to reflash it back to stock. Then I'm going to visit aptuning to get reflash again.


 Wow that sucks.


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

Installed clear turn signals. Loving the look.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

ccfrank said:


> Installed clear turn signals. Loving the look.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.. Lol


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.. Lol


 
Lol Here ya go!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> what else u got hidding there? :beer:


 He has everything. He works at the dealer lol. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bought new rims...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> Wow that sucks.


 Yes it does. I don't think it has anything to do with the tune. But I'll satisfy what they want. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

X-mas in May?! YES!!! 

Thx for an extremely fast shipping!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Brought my CC to get inspected and the dealer were slammed and won't get me till Friday. My inspection sticker is expired as of today and being that a have a good friend at the VW dealer he told me to pick a car out the lot and you know I had to get this......








Some how I think I'm going to be in big trouble with my wife cuz I'm loving this 2013 R-line and my good friend wanted to work some numbers to see if I was interested in getting one. Well I have till Friday to drive this sexy beast. But in the mean time I can't stop taking pictures of it.








Man I don't know......I love my 2010 CC though! What do you guys think?! Let me get a honest vote/opinion.







thanks!!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just keep the '13...switch the coils and wheels!

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> X-mas in May?! YES!!!
> 
> Thx for an extremely fast shipping!


 Welcome to the club :wave:


----------



## htrain88 (Nov 26, 2004)

2013!:laugh:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Just keep the '13...switch the coils and wheels!
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


 What he said!


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Brought my CC to get inspected and the dealer were slammed and won't get me till Friday. My inspection sticker is expired as of today and being that a have a good friend at the VW dealer he told me to pick a car out the lot and you know I had to get this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Personally I'd stick with the 2010. More original styling IMO. I like the '13 but it screams passat a bit too much for me, especially from the front end. Ultimately the choice is yours, bud! eace:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Keep the 10 get parts for it that will make it better than the 13 :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put coil-packs in few seconds ago! Cnt wait to test drive it tomorrow


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Welcome to the club :wave:


 Thnx brotha! Cnt wait to paint the calipers!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I say keep the 2010. The style is more original. I drove the 2013 R, And don't get me wrong it is a great car. But I would not be caught dead in a newer cc. They look so dumbed down I don't know what they were thinking when they did this model.


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> Personally I'd stick with the 2010. More original styling IMO. I like the '13 but it screams passat a bit too much for me, especially from the front end. Ultimately the choice is yours, bud! eace:


 That's what I'm feeling too brah! When I was looking at pictures of the 2013 Rline I found it very pretty but now that I'm driving it, I really don't see a big difference in it. To me that only thing different in the front which has that passat look. But sitting inside feels like sitting on the 2010.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your honest opinion. But I think I'll wait till they really come out with a brand new design of the CC inside and out and I just think that the 09 through 11 has a better look the the newer models.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes it does. I don't think it has anything to do with the tune. But I'll satisfy what they want.


 Yeah. That's a major inconvenience, though. Hope it works out.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

K04 installed!! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6030012-New-K04-Turbo


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Should get my CC back tomorrow, after almost a whole month without it! Will share all details when i get it! I'm excited!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

aRe757 said:


> Thank you everyone for your honest opinion. But I think I'll wait till they really come out with a brand new design of the CC inside and out and I just think that the 09 through 11 has a better look the the newer models.


 :thumbup: good decision.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Some Simple Mods*

Been a long time since I have been active on here. 
Did some easy mods now that the car is off lease and I know that I am keeping it. 

blackout grill with plastic dip 
tinted stock turn signals. 4 coats nightshades. wet sanded. cleared. 
led interior lights and puddle lights. need new license leds since mine burned out 
5k hid low beams and 3k fogs 
forge short shifter and JHM stainless knob 
APR stage 1 flash 
Black Forest Industries transmission mount insert 

Some pics. Crappy Iphone pics 

 

 

 

Old rides


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

this came in a day early.  but now I gotta find some one with vag com around me to program it :banghead: Id hate to call the dealer


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> this came in a day early.  but now I gotta find some one with vag com around me to program it :banghead: Id hate to call the dealer


 Come to MI. Every VW guy i know has VCDS


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad to be back home. Had to go to Chandler, Indiana from Raleigh, NC for a funeral for my uncle. 1600 Miles in 2 days. Could only get 91 and 92 octane. Car seemed to handle it ok. Stopped in Tennessee and got 93. Much better. Car handled awesome in the mountains. Averaged 29 mpg with 4 adults and luggage. Pushed her a little bit in the mountains.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Should get my CC back tomorrow, after almost a whole month without it! Will share all details when i get it! I'm excited!


 OMG man it's been that long?!?!?!?!?....i feel soo bad for u bro and can't wait till u get it back :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes sir, a couple days short of a month. I'm dying inside...lol. With boxes of things waiting at home waiting 2b installed.

Both things that happened to me are quite rare....will fill u in soon.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Yes sir, a couple days short of a month. I'm dying inside...lol. With boxes of things waiting at home waiting 2b installed.
> 
> Both things that happened to me are quite rare....will fill u in soon.


 You getting the rotary with the pistons?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> You getting the rotary with the pistons?
> 
> [video=youtube;WlDLybhuOH0]


 That's some funny chit.. clueless people!! :screwy::banghead::laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah i totally forgot about that video!!!!....nice one :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lollllllll that's gotta b the funniest thing I've ever seen. Yeah mike you ruined my surprise...i am getting a K04 installed on my one of a kind rotary-piston engine.


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Solowerks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking CC....and nice drop too....if my car was black it would look like urs lol but without R line


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> That's what I'm feeling too brah! When I was looking at pictures of the 2013 Rline I found it very pretty but now that I'm driving it, I really don't see a big difference in it. To me that only thing different in the front which has that passat look. But sitting inside feels like sitting on the 2010.


 Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> You getting the rotary with the pistons?


 :screwy: lol!!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

aRe757 said:


> Man I don't know......I love my 2010 CC though! What do you guys think?! Let me get a honest vote/opinion.





ccfrank said:


> Personally I'd stick with the 2010. More original styling IMO. I like the '13 but it screams passat a bit too much for me, especially from the front end. Ultimately the choice is yours, bud! eace:


 I agree with ccfrank. Keep the 2010. Only good thing to me about the facelifted CC is the headlights. The front end is too pedestrian to me. The R-Line is barely a change to the Sport or Lux versions. And that RNS315, cannot stand that radio. Just seems like a half assed attempt at a Nav unit. Screen is too small and looks like something that was put together with 2nd rate parts. The screen resolution is horrific on it. Again, just my $.03. :laugh:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

VdubTX said:


> I agree with ccfrank. Keep the 2010. Only good thing to me about the facelifted CC is the headlights. The front end is too pedestrian to me. The R-Line is barely a change to the Sport or Lux versions. And that RNS315, cannot stand that radio. Just seems like a half assed attempt at a Nav unit. Screen is too small and looks like something that was put together with 2nd rate parts. The screen resolution is horrific on it. Again, just my $.03. :laugh:


 I hear ya on the RNS315! Coming from the 8" screen (815, I think) on my Touareg, I had to laugh at the screen size when I first sat in the car. It's just barely larger than the screen on my iPhone 4! 

That being said, the front end of my '13 R-Line has grown on me, but the non R-Line not so much. When I first saw the facelift I had wished I had jumped on a CC last year instead of the Touareg. Hindsight is 20/20 but I do love my 13 CC regardless. If one were contemplating a '13 upgrade over an older model, I say you'd get used to it. however, if the "facelift" were a point of hesitation, you should start with the R-Line, which IMO, makes it easier to accept. It's not a HUGE difference, but its enough and a better starting point than the styling of the non R's (again, IMO).


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got called into work early because of fires in the SoCal area.
The sun through the smoke. Looks crazy!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Got called into work early because of fires in the SoCal area.
> The sun through the smoke. Looks crazy!


 Dang bro. Stay safe. 🔥


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got called into work early because of fires in the SoCal area.
> The sun through the smoke. Looks crazy!


 $3.99 for unleaded?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Dang bro. Stay safe. 🔥


 Will do. Thanks bro! 


KOWCC said:


> $3.99 for unleaded?


 Yup! $4.09 for 91:screwy:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not bad, same as Mi prices +- a few cents


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Lastnight for ****s n gigs


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Lastnight for ****s n gigs
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=OeOIcQfkApA


 link fail:facepalm: 

Had to select desktop site, then watch it...sweet mother of gawd that pulls hard!!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> $3.99 for unleaded?


 Wow. I'm paying around $3.50 for 93 in NC.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

miss mk2 said:


> Solowerks :thumbup::thumbup:


 Sweet...I have seen this picture  some1 send it to my phone lol


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Took it to the dealer to have my rear sunshade inspected, seized up yesterday afternoon. Part ordered, getting fixed next Thursday. Until then, I totally get to cruise around with my sunshade partially extended like a classy fellow. 

:sly:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> link fail:facepalm:
> 
> Had to select desktop site, then watch it...sweet mother of gawd that pulls hard!!


 Fixed it, i think lol....thx man it does feel good pulling


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered carbonio 2 frm fellow vortexER, cubed wheel  

and got present from my brother from another mother KOWCC:


----------



## LICWill (Apr 22, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Brought my CC to get inspected and the dealer were slammed and won't get me till Friday. My inspection sticker is expired as of today and being that a have a good friend at the VW dealer he told me to pick a car out the lot and you know I had to get this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Keep the '10! I recently went to pick-up a 2013 but fell in love with the 2010


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> I agree with ccfrank. Keep the 2010. Only good thing to me about the facelifted CC is the headlights. The front end is too pedestrian to me. The R-Line is barely a change to the Sport or Lux versions. And that RNS315, cannot stand that radio. Just seems like a half assed attempt at a Nav unit. Screen is too small and looks like something that was put together with 2nd rate parts. The screen resolution is horrific on it. Again, just my $.03. :laugh:


 Yea man ill take your $.03 on this one! That Nav is a very cruel joke!!! I rather use my iphone 5 but good thing I have the appradio2 on my 2010. I'll just keep on building my CC until something better grabs my attention. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered carbonio 2 frm fellow vortexER, cubed wheel
> 
> and got present from my brother from another mother KOWCC:


 Curbed your wheels? How bad man? Hope they're fixable.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Got called into work early because of fires in the SoCal area.
> The sun through the smoke. Looks crazy!


 

Hi Rico,

Nice pics from not a nice moment! Keep safe man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Curbed your wheels? How bad man? Hope they're fixable.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 they came out pretty ugly... keeping fingers crossed that they can be fixed.....

going by wheels of america tomorrow, if fixable its going to be $100....

was destracted and excited to drive this Bee and wasnt paying attention to surroundings....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is after I fixed mine, sorry for the bad pics...you can see all the areas I had to fix of you look for the discolored areas

















Here they are waiting for the final color









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Based on the pic you sent, yours will be easily fixable Stero1d

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Plasti dipped grille and clear turn signals 








Waiting for chrome tips. 
Any tips for painting wheels?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> Plasti dip grille and clear turn signals
> http://db.tt/8DknEZKl
> Any tips for painting wheels?


 Asking me? Make sure they're clean and smooth, get a good primer down and take your time. It's really easy, just time consuming to ensure its done right

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

miss mk2 said:


> Solowerks :thumbup::thumbup:


 lol first I thought it was my car..... I think i'm gonna plati dip my grill and wheels.. idk.. I kinda like it..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Based on the pic you sent, yours will be easily fixable Stero1d
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Thnx brotha! Im going to the shop around 2pm tomorrow


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@ *VdubTX* 

Why so harsh about the RNS315 do you not like yours?? I love mine and how fast it is. I dont think vw would use second hand parts for a great nav unit imo. Also many on here have this unit and are happy with it. Sux that you dont like yours tho.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BORA RSI said:


> @ *VdubTX*
> 
> Why so harsh about the RNS315 do you not like yours?? I love mine and how fast it is. I dont think vw would use second hand parts for a great nav unit imo. Also many on here have this unit and are happy with it. Sux that you dont like yours tho.


 I don't have the RNS315 and glad that I don't. Like I said, just my $.03. :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

So how can you talk about something that you dont have?? just my. 02


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BORA RSI said:


> So how can you talk about something that you dont have?? just my. 02


 Because I have used it on loaners when I have had CC in for service. Look, it's my opinion, that's all. If you like the unit, great, happy for you. It just isn't for me.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> Nice pics from not a nice moment! Keep safe man!


 Thanks Beto! Luckily the fires aren't too close to where I live, but I do know a couple of people that had to evacuate their families to safety. Hopefully no one gets injured, and this gets contained soon.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Kinda hard to see but installed front lip... 

Next mod... Wheels!!


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

tellonr said:


> lol first I thought it was my car..... I think i'm gonna plati dip my grill and wheels.. idk.. I kinda like it..


 Haha it's not bad for the time being


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

I personally don't like the chrome so I'm slowly getting rid of it, I barely have a month with the car and I've done minor stuff like paint calipers, coilovers, led interior, mirrors and license plates, ordered 034 mounts resonator delete and debaged the rear and just put the R 















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet...I have seen this picture  some1 send it to my phone lol


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Coming home tonight... all freeway.. cruise set at 70mph. All this power... and 40 MPG ! :laugh:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Washed and polished. 

http://db.tt/9fQsk54k 

Then had some fun pissing off Land Rover taking picks of there new Sport 

http://db.tt/Ce164MUV 

http://db.tt/3GiEXURA


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmmm...So, what exactly is that above your stock head unit? Do you have some sort of tablet mounted? This is something I've been wanting to do. Do you have some day pics? 



NRGCC said:


>


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good !

How accurate is it?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Coming home tonight... all freeway.. cruise set at 70mph. All this power... and 40 MPG ! :laugh:


 40MPG? Are you on valet?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

At 60mph cruise i get over 40. But who drives at 60


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I average 30mpg with a good mix of highway and city with all my mods and some spirited driving like the vid i posted earlier lol


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

@lex20th said:


> I personally don't like the chrome so I'm slowly getting rid of it, I barely have a month with the car and I've done minor stuff like paint calipers, coilovers, led interior, mirrors and license plates, ordered 034 mounts resonator delete and debaged the rear and just put the R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it. I was thinking to plastidip my window chrome as well, now i'm convinced


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

NRGCC said:


> Coming home tonight... all freeway.. cruise set at 70mph. All this power... and 40 MPG ! :laugh:


 Are you K04? I think that's the second person I've seen on here getting 37-40mpg on K04. (Unless that was you)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I like it. I was thinking to plastidip my window chrome as well, now i'm convinced


 Personally i like the brushed alum surround at the windows. Wish they also did that brushed on the doors and bumper instead of the chrome!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Are you K04? I think that's the second person I've seen on here getting 37-40mpg on K04. (Unless that was you)


 All stock...


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

skylux_cc said:


> Hmmmm...So, what exactly is that above your stock head unit? Do you have some sort of tablet mounted? This is something I've been wanting to do. Do you have some day pics?


 Yeah. That's a nexus 7 running torque and waze GPS. It's a permanent fixture in the car nowdays. Great tablet. 



KOWCC said:


> Looks good !
> 
> How accurate is it?


 I find the car is about 2-3 mpg off what I calculate with real world gallons per miles driven on a tank. 



van33 said:


> 40MPG? Are you on valet?


 Nope... all stock. Reaaaaaaaallly feathering the throttle and using cruise control set at 70mph


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah. That's a nexus 7 running torque and waze GPS. It's a permanent fixture in the car nowdays. Great tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me also. Car says 30 mpg. But when do the calculations when filling up. More like 27-28. Maybe something to do with the speedo being off 3 mph. Cause I've check with 5 GPS units. Cruise set on 70. GPS says going 67 mph. Dunno.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone know of a company that does custom steering wheel conversions........looking to do something like this, thanks


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

@ will 22 love the lugano wheels i wish they were an option here in the states!!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah. That's a nexus 7 running torque and waze GPS. It's a permanent fixture in the car nowdays. Great tablet.


 Very nice. What type of mount are you using for it?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

De-Badged, it looks much cleaner imo 

 

Snapped a shot next my homeboy's schlammed Golf .:R:sly: (makes me want air asap)


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Anyone know of a company that does custom steering wheel conversions........looking to do something like this, thanks


 You can find those on eBay, why would you want to possibly ruin your factory wheel, when one can be bought that way? Just a question.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I average 30mpg with a good mix of highway and city with all my mods and some spirited driving like the vid i posted earlier lol


 mixed i get like 23  and i dnt even beat it much


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> You can find those on eBay, why would you want to possibly ruin your factory wheel, when one can be bought that way? Just a question.


 I beleive wheel like that cost over 900 euro... I'd better ruin stock wheel n save 4-500...  Carbon would really suck on the daily driven car my.05 cents


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ... and i dnt even beat it much


 thanks for sharing that Stero1D


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> You can find those on eBay, why would you want to possibly ruin your factory wheel, when one can be bought that way? Just a question.


 All depends on how much potential savings over paying $700 for a flat bottom R wheel.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Turb02 said:


> thanks for sharing that Stero1D


 :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> mixed i get like 23  and i dnt even beat it much


 Ur inbox is full so i couldn't message u back....but i put up 276Whp and 290wtq....my torque would be higher but we couldnt figure out how to hold the dsg in gear to do a full pull, so these numbers are from 4k rpm and above....peak torque is prolly around 3k 

Good news is i figured out how to get it to stay in gear and am going back to dyno tmrw afternoon....torque should be in the 300s 

I posted this vid the other day but here it is again....its just a quick 40-100ish roll....the thing pulls like a mug


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I like it. I was thinking to plastidip my window chrome as well, now i'm convinced


 I don't regret it, next is the moldings on doors and bumper, thinking on doing white plasti dip, or just save some more and get them painted same color as the car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> I don't regret it, next is the moldings on doors and bumper, thinking on doing white plasti dip, or just save some more and get them painted same color as the car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 White plastidip DOES NOT match or look good....look in the candy white CC section theres a pic of it attempted in there


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Personally i like the brushed alum surround at the windows. Wish they also did that brushed on the doors and bumper instead of the chrome!


 In a black car maybe I would have just do the doors and leave the brushed... I don't like it in white, now I just gotta get rid of the chrome on doors and bumper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Me also. Car says 30 mpg. But when do the calculations when filling up. More like 27-28. Maybe something to do with the speedo being off 3 mph. Cause I've check with 5 GPS units. Cruise set on 70. GPS says going 67 mph. Dunno.


 According to my GPS it's off by 3.5 mph. So yeah.. I guess VW just does that to all CCs. 



VdubTX said:


> Very nice. What type of mount are you using for it?


 I use a small tetrax magnetic mount that's strongly adhered right between the center vents and the tablet is "perched" above the stereo with a small piece of velcro (so it doesnt wobble). That Tetrax mount is super strong and it has yet to move. Plus its removable so I can hide it when I park in questionable areas. 



Stero1D said:


> mixed i get like 23  and i dnt even beat it much


 Don't feel bad. I get the same mixed and I drive for MPG (most of the time..).


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> thanks for sharing that Stero1D


 Lol u beat me to it...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> thanks for sharing that Stero1D


 Always  
Non to hide


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

got one of the pictures i snapped back frm my buddy who is good w editing..


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice! What spoiler is that?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Very nice! What spoiler is that?


 its ebay one.. wider than the oem and slightly different fitment.... thespoilerstore is the seller..... good qulity stuff and much cheaper than OEM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheel is at the shop... Shld be getting it back on monday!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wheel is at the shop... Shld be getting it back on monday!


 Need a 25mm spacer for the weekend!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> White plastidip DOES NOT match or look good....look in the candy white CC section theres a pic of it attempted in there


 Well... You just saved me a few $ and a whole day of work, I'll just save for paint

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Need a 25mm spacer for the weekend!


 I was about to ask you if i shld run one or not!  
Gonna go pick it up at Walmart


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> Well... You just saved me a few $ and a whole day of work, I'll just save for paint
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 No problem :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks Beto! Luckily the fires aren't too close to where I live, but I do know a couple of people that had to evacuate their families to safety. Hopefully no one gets injured, and this gets contained soon.


 That´s good to know man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> You getting the rotary with the pistons?


 LOL... That was f*cking mean! eace:eace:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> White plastidip DOES NOT match or look good....look in the candy white CC section theres a pic of it attempted in there


 Yep!!! I tried and posted that photo. Does not match at all.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

pkeelan said:


> @ will 22 love the lugano wheels i wish they were an option here in the states!!


 Thanks, best looking OEM wheel in my opinion, but I would say that.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Thanks, best looking OEM wheel in my opinion, but I would say that.


 I agree too


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've taken my talents from tha b6 community to tha CC. Glad to be a part of tha club now  Got the car this Tues & threw tints on yesterday. Next up are rims. PS - thinking of throwing these Miro 111's on my CC. The ET is 40, would that be proper fitment for the new body style CC? Here's tha link, http://goo.gl/fb1I4 & here go some pics of tha whip.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinking, of plasti diping my oem
R like wheels black... Has anyone done this before I wanna see how it looks... My car is white.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> I'm thinking, of plasti diping my oem
> R like wheels black... Has anyone done this before I wanna see how it looks... My car is white..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do it, it will look good on ur car with the grill:thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Stock. Non chipped. Left lane


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice times man....same mph as me when i was stock :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

What was you best 60ft times?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

hunger4more80 said:


> I've taken my talents from tha b6 community to tha CC. Glad to be a part of tha club now  Got the car this Tues & threw tints on yesterday. Next up are rims. PS - thinking of throwing these Miro 111's on my CC. The ET is 40, would that be proper fitment for the new body style CC? Here's tha link, http://goo.gl/fb1I4 & here go some pics of tha whip.


 What is tints and what are rims?



Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

poopie said:


> What was you best 60ft times?


 I think they were about the same as urs, really bad lol....these things suck out the hole


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Az and stero1d How'd you guys like the red coils? 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I think they were about the same as urs, really bad lol....these things suck out the hole


 Yes they really do. Even at stage 2 it is so sluggish. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Az and stero1d How'd you guys like the red coils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Theyre good man....i never had issues with my stock ones and none with these either....i got some data logs done today to make sure all is well now that its getting hot here (upper 90s) and all checked out....zero timing pulled no kr hitting boost and low iats....all on 100 file....meth is doing its job


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just installed the red coils....YES my car is back! But it's also going back to the tuner sometime next week!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Theyre good man....i never had issues with my stock ones and none with these either....i got some data logs done today to make sure all is well now that its getting hot here (upper 90s) and all checked out....zero timing pulled no kr hitting boost and low iats....all on 100 file....meth is doing its job


 I need to get my water/meth purchased and installed. My clutch is still acting up. With clutch in it sits at like 22-2400rpm for about 2 seconds and then drops. But the dealer doesn't think it's the clutch...




Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Just installed the red coils....YES my car is back! But it's also going back to the tuner sometime next week!


 I need to install mine. I was just waiting until another one of my stock coils went lol. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Just installed the red coils....YES my car is back! But it's also going back to the tuner sometime next week!


 Frankenturbo or K04? I know you're up to one of the two.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Just installed the red coils....YES my car is back! But it's also going back to the tuner sometime next week!


 Sweet man good to hear finally im glad for u  



cleanmk2gti said:


> I need to get my water/meth purchased and installed. My clutch is still acting up. With clutch in it sits at like 22-2400rpm for about 2 seconds and then drops. But the dealer doesn't think it's the clutch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man im soo in love with my meth right now....its amazing!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OK, here is my story. Just over a month ago I installed the DDM tuning 35w HID kit for my fogs. For the 6 days after the install i would get a bulb out error which would go away as soon as i turn fogs off then back on. On day 7 the error was constant and my left bulb was out. I attempted to place the stock bulb back in but nothing. The bulb out error also vanished and the bulb was still not working. Bought a multitmeter and testing every single fuse. but ruled that out earlier also because no other bulb was out on my left side and the other fog was functioning properly. 

Now i finally placed both stock fog bulbs in and took to dealer. With no error code, they began "chasing wires" from the harness all the way back to the PCM and BCM. All looked good. They pulled wiring diagrams from Germany and still couldnt figure anything out. ON day 7 they decided it was a bad Body Control Module (BCM), caused by me DDM HID's or just coincidence...who knows. OK NOW, no one is the US has this BCM, so they ordered from Germany, and it took 10 business days to arrive. I've been out of a car for three weeks now, tooling around in a 2.5 Passat. 

Last wednesday i got my car back. I missed it soo much that i finally decided to get APR Stage 1, at 13,000 miles. Made an appointment for Friday. Friday at 3 headed to my tuner and after attempt 1 (1.5 hour wait) the flash did not work due to some connectivity interruption (at this time we did not know it, but my ECU got fried!) another 1.5 hours later after a second flash, APR confirmed flash was successfull but the car would not turn on! Got a 1999 A6 loaner with 210,000 miles. Three days of daignosing concluded with a damanged ECU. NEW ECU finally arrived today, 7 days after delivering car to Tuner shop. VW USA came out and programmed ECU to car and all well. They wanted me to drive around a few days to verify nothing else is wong and it was truly only the ECU. 

Next week i go back and they will attempt to flash my new ECU with the APR software. They also ordered ANOTHER ECU as standby and also arranged for VW USA to be out there if needed, cause only a few guys have the authority of programming an ECU to a vehicle. 

That's where i stand now...sorry to bore you, but believe me, I went to hell and back with all this!! 

Today i let out my frustration by installing new canbus turn bulbs and red coils


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

That's some really bad luck man. Sounds like you have a good VW dealer.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dealer is great but warned me not to mess with bulbs anymore...LEDs are ok, but not sophisticated stuff like hid kits with ballasts/decoders/igniters....pretty much warranty won't cover it next time.

Also my APR dealer is one of the first, to be an APR dealer in the US, so they really know their stuff with serious connections. Even a VW dealer needs to get a specialist for new ECU programming......for my tuner they made a call and that was it!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> OK, here is my story. Just over a month ago I installed the DDM tuning 35w HID kit for my fogs. For the 6 days after the install i would get a bulb out error which would go away as soon as i turn fogs off then back on. On day 7 the error was constant and my left bulb was out. I attempted to place the stock bulb back in but nothing. The bulb out error also vanished and the bulb was still not working. Bought a multitmeter and testing every single fuse. but ruled that out earlier also because no other bulb was out on my left side and the other fog was functioning properly.
> 
> Now i finally placed both stock fog bulbs in and took to dealer. With no error code, they began "chasing wires" from the harness all the way back to the PCM and BCM. All looked good. They pulled wiring diagrams from Germany and still couldnt figure anything out. ON day 7 they decided it was a bad Body Control Module (BCM), caused by me DDM HID's or just coincidence...who knows. OK NOW, no one is the US has this BCM, so they ordered from Germany, and it took 10 business days to arrive. I've been out of a car for three weeks now, tooling around in a 2.5 Passat.
> 
> ...


 Glad u got ur car back now bro....good luck and can't wait for u to get tuned


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks AZ, I'm pretty pumped for stage 1. I can't stay it will stop there though...lol


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

First, answer my question & I'll be glad to answer yours.


cleanmk2gti said:


> What is tints and what are rims?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks AZ, I'm pretty pumped for stage 1. I can't stay it will stop there though...lol


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah i can attest to that....i was first a looks mods only guy then it went to maybe just stage 1 and now look at me lol :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Halarious! 

As much as u keep telling yourself...looks only doesn't last forever!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I know right


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

I had the same issues with bcm when I installed my hid retrofit. I didn't disable the drls and they were drawing too much current in the low voltage condition. Good thing I modsed a spare set of lights so I could put the stocks back In and go to the dealer. The dealer traced wired for 4 hours and then they took a large section of wiring out of a loaner CC they had and everything worked. It wasn't a proper repair but at least I had lights. I had to go back a week later so they could install all new parts.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok guys for rear and front turn signal LEDs, no need to look further. This is your place....absolutely no errors!

http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/

Thanks for referring me Stero1d.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

finally got around to adding a front badge...:beer:


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

What APR dealer are you doing it at?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SabatCC said:


> What APR dealer are you doing it at?


 The one and only Steve's European Auto.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Dealer is great but warned me not to mess with bulbs anymore...LEDs are ok, but not sophisticated stuff like hid kits with ballasts/decoders/igniters....pretty much warranty won't cover it next time.
> 
> Also my APR dealer is one of the first, to be an APR dealer in the US, so they really know their stuff with serious connections. Even a VW dealer needs to get a specialist for new ECU programming......for my tuner they made a call and that was it!


 :wave: welcome back bro! 

Glad to hear that you finally decided to join the "tune side," but as AZ mentioned, you will not stop at stage 1.  I am impatiently waiting on the Neuspeed downpipe, and front mount intercooler to go K04.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Exiting stuff!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Was supposed to go back to the dyno today but things came up for him so had to cancel  now I'm prolly gonna wait til it gets cooler cuz it's getting hot here fast


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Ok guys for rear and front turn signal LEDs, no need to look further. This is your place....absolutely no errors!
> 
> http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com/
> 
> Thanks for referring me Stero1d.


 Yeah but they're not bright enough during the day.. I had them.. Took them off.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Was supposed to go back to the dyno today but things came up for him so had to cancel  now I'm prolly gonna wait til it gets cooler cuz it's getting hot here fast


 Supposed to be 104 by next Saturday. Crappy Dyno time.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just registered for Wuste 2013! Hope to see/meet some fellow CC drivers there :wave:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Supposed to be 104 by next Saturday. Crappy Dyno time.


 Im curious what numbers would be with the meth in the heat still....this stuff is magic


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Im curious what numbers would be with the meth in the heat still....this stuff is magic


 Stop rubbing it in my face. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Stop rubbing it in my face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 
Hahahaha sorry bro but it is....worth every penny  now get that clutch fixed so u can get addicted too lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah but they're not bright enough during the day.. I had them.. Took them off.


 The rears are OK, I've ran dozens of LEDs in the back and these are the brightest...as for the fronts, they barely show at night even!!! But, i like the no error!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The rears are OK, I've ran dozens of LEDs in the back and these are the brightest...as for the fronts, they barely show at night even!!! But, i like the no error!


 R u talking about front turn signals?

They r not bright?! They are just fine!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :wave: welcome back bro!
> 
> Glad to hear that you finally decided to join the "tune side," but as AZ mentioned, you will not stop at stage 1.  I am impatiently waiting on the Neuspeed downpipe, and front mount intercooler to go K04.


 Ur going ko4 as well?! Omg, now i gotta make sure i get it done 

Ur post just helped me to decide


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Asking me? Make sure they're clean and smooth, get a good primer down and take your time. It's really easy, just time consuming to ensure its done right
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 :thumbup: Still trying to decide what color. Not a big fan of blacked out wheels. Either way wheels need to be repainted because they are peeling.:thumbdown:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Gang-bang! Lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> :thumbup: Still trying to decide what color. Not a big fan of blacked out wheels. Either way wheels need to be repainted because they are peeling.:thumbdown:


 Black wheels only look good on certain cars. I used a black base coat for my final color

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Black wheels only look good on certain cars. I used a black base coat for my final color
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Any pics? Want to avoid matte black. Grille is already attracting dust. 
Whats your opinion for black wheels on white gold CC?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> R u talking about front turn signals?
> 
> They r not bright?! They are just fine!!!


 Yes, front turns barely light up


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> Any pics? Want to avoid matte black. Grille is already attracting dust.
> Whats your opinion for black wheels on white gold CC?


 Depends on the wheel. On a black CC, black wheels don't look that good IMO. 
Pics of the wheels when the final color is on will come next week. 

Black base coat, on the bench:










Final color is gonna look sick...if they turn out the way I want.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> The rears are OK, I've ran dozens of LEDs in the back and these are the brightest...as for the fronts, they barely show at night even!!! But, i like the no error!


 Yeah.. they are OK. But.. just "OK". To me, that means they're not not an upgrade to the original bulb and if the drivers behind me can't see my brakes or turn signal well enough, it's no good. I had those LEDs in and one of my buddies was following behind me for a good 10 miles through city traffic, on a sunny day. He told me he could barely see my brakes lights and the turns signals were barely visible as well. That sealed it for me and I took them out and returned them. 

Anyway.. now I went and ordered BAU15s 7.5Watt "plasma" amber LED. Now let me tell you, these things are effin' BRIGHT. To me, they look brighter than the original bulbs and THAT's an upgrade. Plus they look cool as hell in the housing with that machined aluminum housing. I run them without a problem because I used VCDS to turn off cold diagnostics, but anybody that's thinking of using these will most likely need to add a load resistor as these are not "canbus" compatible.. in other words.. there are no resistors in them to fool the control module there's a "load" on the line (like a normal bulb would present). 

I will take pictures during the day so you can really see the difference, because at night all leds look nice and bright, but IMO during the day is where it REALLY matters


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Took her to an autocross and had a blast with some of my buddies. As we were leaving, we saw some marines do their practice jumps. Absolutely awesome view!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha sorry bro but it is....worth every penny  now get that clutch fixed so u can get addicted too lol


 I'm still trying to get vw to look at it again. I may just ride it out and get the water/meth setup and once the clutch goes just go with a stage 2 clutch. 

Where do you purchase the methanol?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm still trying to get vw to look at it again. I may just ride it out and get the water/meth setup and once the clutch goes just go with a stage 2 clutch.
> 
> Where do you purchase the methanol?
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good plan, get it ASAP  

I get it from some petroleum place that sells oil and vp race gas too....5 gallons costs $13 then mix it with 5 gallons of distilled water and voila u have 10 gallons of juice....its lasted me about 2 months now, and i do some spirited driving quite often


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a race fuels place here too. I'm tired of paying $9 per gallon for 100 oct. did you do the install? I wonder how hard it would be?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah.. they are OK. But.. just "OK". To me, that means they're not not an upgrade to the original bulb and if the drivers behind me can't see my brakes or turn signal well enough, it's no good. I had those LEDs in and one of my buddies was following behind me for a good 10 miles through city traffic, on a sunny day. He told me he could barely see my brakes lights and the turns signals were barely visible as well. That sealed it for me and I took them out and returned them.
> 
> Anyway.. now I went and ordered BAU15s 7.5Watt "plasma" amber LED. Now let me tell you, these things are effin' BRIGHT. To me, they look brighter than the original bulbs and THAT's an upgrade. Plus they look cool as hell in the housing with that machined aluminum housing. I run them without a problem because I used VCDS to turn off cold diagnostics, but anybody that's thinking of using these will most likely need to add a load resistor as these are not "canbus" compatible.. in other words.. there are no resistors in them to fool the control module there's a "load" on the line (like a normal bulb would present).
> 
> I will take pictures during the day so you can really see the difference, because at night all leds look nice and bright, but IMO during the day is where it REALLY matters


 I don't disagree with you at all....just never wanted to run anything else besides the actual bulb only! Definitely looking fwd to your day shots!


----------



## RABBITOIOI (Jul 7, 2006)

got these this e delivered this morning still cant post photos from my phone, i'm a bit slow:screwy:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

RABBITOIOI said:


> got these this e delivered this morning pic:http://us-mg4.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...AAOEpUYXVkArSWXZzyMo&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


 You can't link to something in your yahoo inbox man.. it's not a public website. Requires login.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I have a race fuels place here too. I'm tired of paying $9 per gallon for 100 oct. did you do the install? I wonder how hard it would be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 No shop installed....its about a 3-4 hour job and requires the stock washer tank to be tapped, something i wouldn't be comfortable doing myself....unless ur very handy I'd suggest shop install


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Depends on the wheel. On a black CC, black wheels don't look that good IMO.
> Pics of the wheels when the final color is on will come next week.
> 
> Black base coat, on the bench:
> ...


 Cool. They look good. Keep me posted. I want to do something diff with stock wheels so gonna have to think.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Ur going ko4 as well?! Omg, now i gotta make sure i get it done
> 
> Ur post just helped me to decide


 Glad to help! :wave: 
K04 here we come! :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Washed and waxed 

 

Cleaned the seats with Turtle Wax Platinum Leather Cleaner & Conditioner


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> Cool. They look good. Keep me posted. I want to do something diff with stock wheels so gonna have to think.


 How's the CC run w the new plugs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> How's the CC run w the new plugs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ha! U can text.. Car hard to start in morning and engine shakes at idle. Is it suppose to? Drive is smooth.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> Ha! U can text.. Car hard to start in morning and engine shakes at idle. Is it suppose to? Drive is smooth.


 I bet you $1 that are the WRONG plugs!:beer:


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> I bet you $1 that are the WRONG plugs!:beer:


 Ha! Dont think so buddy. Why?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sold my Bentley's last night  a little sad because I was starting to like the idea of having them as my winter setup. Atleast they went to a fellow CC driver, and I hope he enjoys them because I didn't really get to. 

On the bright side there's more money going into the K04 fund


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Should I plastidip the whole grille or just the emblem? Opinions please. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Did this today.... 










Left button is subwoofer level adjustment. It's not offset to the left as the picture suggests, it's perfectly centered. Must be a shadow or something. To the right... three push buttons, top two are hooked up to my 20 dollar Homelink module to open garage and gate and the bottom red one is hooked up to override the cigarette plug so I can charge things while the engine is off (or while the car is parked and I'm away from it)  It looks very OEM... even the wife was impressed at how well it blends together.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

NRGCC said:


> Did this today....


 Very nice!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice and clean work. Do the right buttons light up
The knob on the left sticks out too much IMO, can you do a scroll set up like the stock one that regulates dash lighting, it would give it a more stock look......just an idea...

All in all beautiful work!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

NRGCC said:


> Did this today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DIY?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

smudo said:


> Washed and waxed
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the seats with Turtle Wax Platinum Leather Cleaner & Conditioner


 Looks really nice. What are your wheel specs and brand?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Very nice and clean work. Do the right buttons light up
> The knob on the left sticks out too much IMO, can you do a scroll set up like the stock one that regulates dash lighting, it would give it a more stock look......just an idea...
> 
> All in all beautiful work!


 Yeah, you're right. The knob does stick out a bit. It's not that bad in person though, when you're looking at it from a pretty high angle. But a scroll setup like the one in the dash IS a much better idea. I think I'll try that  I was thinking of cutting down the knob a bit... but.. yea... 



cleanmk2gti said:


> DIY?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 All DYI. You should see the "not so pretty" wiring job underneath all those buttons. 


And the buttons do light up, as you can see in the pics. They dim with the rest of the dash when needed...


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Clay bar, polished and waxed. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

My girlfriend clicked this as I pulling out of the driveway


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah, you're right. The knob does stick out a bit. It's not that bad in person though, when you're looking at it from a pretty high angle. But a scroll setup like the one in the dash IS a much better idea. I think I'll try that  I was thinking of cutting down the knob a bit... but.. yea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I mean did you write one up


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Looks really nice. What are your wheel specs and brand?


 Thanks! The wheels are 3SDM 0.01 18x8.5, ET 45 wheels with 12.5mm spacers up front and 5mm in the beck.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> My girlfriend clicked this as I pulling out of the driveway


 Car looks great....i love the color combo


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah, you're right. The knob does stick out a bit. It's not that bad in person though, when you're looking at it from a pretty high angle. But a scroll setup like the one in the dash IS a much better idea. I think I'll try that  I was thinking of cutting down the knob a bit... but.. yea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NRG, let me just say, You have my undivided respect. Never seen anyone take a suggestion in such a professional way, people usually get defensive when critiqued...yeah if I try the scroll post pics. Would definitely give that flush look. Good luck bro!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Very nice!:thumbup::thumbup:


 +1, pretty nice man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered DG Spring from Timmiller05!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great....i love the color combo


 Thanks!!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Did this today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where did you get those buttons?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Washed it after I drove through a storm of lovebugs..
Then polished up my BLQs 










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Plasti dipped the front grille. Pictures to follow


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Where did you get those buttons?


 Ebay...


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

*Alzor Wheels and Eibach*

New here. '12 Sport, installed 18" Alzor wheels +35 and Eibach springs. Rides like it should have from factory. Love the steering feel now.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Power*



KOWCC said:


> The one and only Steve's European Auto.


 Steves has done all my power mods, they're a great place. Jordan is a pleasure to work with. My major .02 worth......Don't bother with stage 1.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

batkeeper said:


> .....Don't bother with stage 1.


 I agree 100% 
Might as well just skip over stage 1 and go stage 2 like I said before. Just invest in a downpipe ($130 on ebay, great fitment and great welds) and get yourself a good intake down the line. Thats what I did anyway. I run an Injen intake. Has a weird whistle but I like it. 



Devilsy2k said:


> New here. '12 Sport, installed 18" Alzor wheels +35 and Eibach springs. Rides like it should have from factory. Love the steering feel now.


 
Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Devilsy2k said:


> New here. '12 Sport, installed 18" Alzor wheels +35 and Eibach springs. Rides like it should have from factory. Love the steering feel now.


 I always like alzor wheels for their price but always wonder about the quality. Let us know how they hold up. ECS is pretty reputable company so i am hoping for good quality. BTW what part of NJ are you from?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Steves has done all my power mods, they're a great place. Jordan is a pleasure to work with. My major .02 worth......Don't bother with stage 1.


 I wasn't even considering S1 until my warranty ended in 23k miles...so S1 is huge for me now. Up until the warranty ends i will start collecting the other components and re-flash to S2 at that time.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> NRG, let me just say, You have my undivided respect. Never seen anyone take a suggestion in such a professional way, people usually get defensive when critiqued...yeah if I try the scroll post pics. Would definitely give that flush look. Good luck bro!


 Thank you.. and I will definitely post more pics.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

NRGCC said:


> Ebay...


 Link? Look really nice. Interested in doing a garage door button like you did. Can you list parts used?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> Steves has done all my power mods, they're a great place. Jordan is a pleasure to work with. My major .02 worth......Don't bother with stage 1.


 PM sent


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

Hey, I'll let know if there are any problems with wheels, but I hope not. Im from Monmouth county? You?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Did this today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Please post a link for the ebay buttons and let me know what part (module) at home depot you used. In other words, please list all the parts you used. I want to do the buttons ASAP.:beer:


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fresh shower. MMMMMM:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 
 
screenshot tool


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Installed super white headlights and Yellow fogs


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Blacked out!


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks great!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

DOPE!


cleanmk2gti said:


> Blacked out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Dropped her off to the dealer and got the cracked plastic trunk piece replaced. Snapped a quick photo when i got home...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks great!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

hunger4more80 said:


> DOPE!


 Thanks. I appreciate the compliment. Took a little bit to get the pieces off, but I finally got it. The center had to be redone. 

All in all I think it came out pretty well as well. I just need to change the amber turns or get them darker and also need to tiny the tails. I just need to find a shop that will do it. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Blacked out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Great job, looks perfect on a black car!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Great job, looks perfect on a black car!


 Thanks man. I really like the contrast on white as well. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with these??? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RACIN...AR-03-12-GOLF-GTI-CC-AUDI-A3-TT-/180855985760


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Blacked out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Philly!! I just bought one today!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Anybody have any experience with these???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RACIN...AR-03-12-GOLF-GTI-CC-AUDI-A3-TT-/180855985760


 Theoretically they should work. I had an X-brace on my E36 M3 and, about the same concept.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Philly!! I just bought one today!


 Haha. Congrats Rich. Give me a call man 4845537529


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Blacked out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> :thumbup:


 Thanks Alex. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Blacked out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 Tint those turns and we'll be twins!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Blacked out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 That came out really nicely. Did you plasti dip the entire thing? The grill looks like plasti dip, but the surround looks glossy.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Tint those turns and we'll be twins!


 Ill be doing that probably on Wednesday or Thursday along with the tails. 

What did you use? I have VHT nightshades but was told not to use that stuff. I'm curious to know what you used? Did you lamin-x it or something else?


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

munnarg said:


> That came out really nicely. Did you plasti dip the entire thing? The grill looks like plasti dip, but the surround looks glossy.


 I removed all the chrome bits from the grille and plasti dipped them. The center emblem I had to do twice. I tried to only the the "vw" emblem and then the chrome surround but it started pealing so I took off all of the tape and just sprayed the whole thing. It actually came out pretty well and I didn't have to retake it again. I was planning on cutting out the small space between the "vw" emblem and the chrome ring (when it was chrome) but when I installed it and took a step back, the thing looked pretty facking good lol


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ill be doing that probably on Wednesday or Thursday along with the tails.
> 
> What did you use? I have VHT nightshades but was told not to use that stuff. I'm curious to know what you used? Did you lamin-x it or something else?
> 
> ...


 VHT is good for ur turns cuz they're small and not heavily noticeable, i have it on mine and think it looks great....but i would highly suggest againt doing ur tails with it and have them professionally done....i found a local guy on CL to do them for $40


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

a little outta the box, installed a full visor bar 
http://s63.photobucket.com/user/GreekBandit/media/20130506_121928.mp4.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I removed all the chrome bits from the grille and plasti dipped them. The center emblem I had to do twice. I tried to only the the "vw" emblem and then the chrome surround but it started pealing so I took off all of the tape and just sprayed the whole thing. It actually came out pretty well and I didn't have to retake it again. I was planning on cutting out the small space between the "vw" emblem and the chrome ring (when it was chrome) but when I installed it and took a step back, the thing looked pretty facking good lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


 How do the chrome bars come out?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ill be doing that probably on Wednesday or Thursday along with the tails.
> 
> What did you use? I have VHT nightshades but was told not to use that stuff. I'm curious to know what you used? Did you lamin-x it or something else?
> 
> ...


 I used VHT on my turns. They will fade over time, but theyre a small area, so you can take them off, clean them really well, and respray with VHT (which im planning on doing). For the rears, Ill actually be tinting them with paint. A mix of black and clear to make it translucent, then as many coats as I want to make it as dark as I want. 

Ive just got so much going on at the moment, I havent had time to get my projects done and parts installed. 

Once I get my black Decante projectors installed, Ill NEED to tint the tails.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> How do the chrome bars come out?


 You have four triple square screws that need to be removed under the good to pull of the entire grille area. Once removed (there are clips underneath that need to he worked out to remove it from the part completely) you flip it around and start removing clips behind it very carefully. They can break. The chrome pieces are plastic so they will break. I got all of them out and only broke one. Once you get them all out you can go to work. 

What I did was, I worked all the clips loose first and then I started trying to pull on the chrome bits. They came off fairly easily. When done allow to dry and install them. Be sure to line up the big outlining chrome piece all around the main grille before trying to snap back together. If you snap one part in and the other is parts aren't lined up, the clips can snap or it will be much harder to snap in. Once lined up just start pushing them in and make sure they "click" in. I used a pair of surgical gloves so I didn't get any prints in the finish to be on the safe side. On some parts it can take a lot if force to get the parts in, but they will all go back in. 

After they all click in, make sure you turn it around to look at the clips and make sure they are all snugly fit in. I had to bend some of the plastics back up the clips on the chrome bits to ensure they wouldn't come out during vibration/driving. 

Any other questions feel free to text me 484-553-7529


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

greek bandit said:


> a little outta the box, installed a full visor bar
> http://s63.photobucket.com/user/GreekBandit/media/20130506_121928.mp4.html


 Password protected


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> VHT is good for ur turns cuz they're small and not heavily noticeable, i have it on mine and think it looks great....but i would highly suggest againt doing ur tails with it and have them professionally done....i found a local guy on CL to do them for $40


 Ill have to find me a place to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You have four triple square screws that need to be removed under the good to pull of the entire grille area. Once removed (there are clips underneath that need to he worked out to remove it from the part completely) you flip it around and start removing clips behind it very carefully. They can break. The chrome pieces are plastic so they will break. I got all of them out and only broke one. Once you get them all out you can go to work.
> 
> What I did was, I worked all the clips loose first and then I started trying to pull on the chrome bits. They came off fairly easily. When done allow to dry and install them. Be sure to line up the big outlining chrome piece all around the main grille before trying to snap back together. If you snap one part in and the other is parts aren't lined up, the clips can snap or it will be much harder to snap in. Once lined up just start pushing them in and make sure they "click" in. I used a pair of surgical gloves so I didn't get any prints in the finish to be on the safe side. On some parts it can take a lot if force to get the parts in, but they will all go back in.
> 
> ...


 Wow, thanks!!! Always wanted to try that look!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, thanks!!! Always wanted to try that look!


 No problem. If you get stuck anywhere just give me a call. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

This thing is growing on me more and more. Just got a quote to tint my tails as well. Can't wait lol!!!










Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Took it in to the dealer to get this done. Ill take some DSLR ones soon once i clean it up and get all the trim put back together 

Big thanks to *MikeinNJ* 

 

ohh and I guess early model CC's have oil sensors but you need a premium MFD for it to display


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

Take a photo with the phone


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Tartalo said:


> Take a photo with the phone


 That, is one sexy CC.


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> That, is one sexy CC.


 Thanks  

Changed the link of the photo to delete de plate XD


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

My first mod! I took off the dealership license plate frame


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> My first mod! I took off the dealership license plate frame


 Lol. Great job. Now make sure there is no dealership sticker on there and if there is take it off or make them take it off. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> Took it in to the dealer to get this done. Ill take some DSLR ones soon once i clean it up and get all the trim put back together
> 
> Big thanks to *MikeinNJ*


 Those clusters are growing on me. Not sure if I'd want to get that or something of more importance next. It obviously takes our daily driver, that is already luxurious and powerful after a tune of some sort and some ad ons, and just kicks it up one extra notch. 

Just add it to the list of things I want. 

(ADDS IT TO NEVER ENDING LIST)


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

greek bandit said:


> a little outta the box, installed a full visor bar
> http://s63.photobucket.com/user/GreekBandit/media/20130506_121928.mp4.html


 Do u plan on pulling people over...or? :wave:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Pondering on what my next mod should be...


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Took it in to the dealer to get this done. Ill take some DSLR ones soon once i clean it up and get all the trim put back together
> 
> Big thanks to *MikeinNJ*
> 
> ohh and I guess early model CC's have oil sensors but you need a premium MFD for it to display


 CCs (and pretty much any modern car..) have countless sensors.. 
I need to know, what other extra information does a color cluster display? Other extra features? 

Clearly I also plan on ordering a new cluster down the road.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

giecsar said:


> CCs (and pretty much any modern car..) have countless sensors..
> I need to know, what other extra information does a color cluster display? Other extra features?
> 
> Clearly I also plan on ordering a new cluster down the road.


 I think it just looks better...


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Pondering on what my next mod should be...


 Visual proof that the CC can be sexy as hell without the Rline body kit. Wheel and tire sizes please! Want the Miro 111 in silver because I don't think black wheels on a night blue CC looks classy. Great job! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Pondering on what my next mod should be...


 Definitely tints. Maybe those black Dectane headlights everyone is buying??? Wish those were out when I had my '10. Looks good so far:thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Definitely tints...


 
You do mean tint, not tints right. 



Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You do mean tint, not tints right.


 And I'm guessing you mean "You do mean tint, not tints, right?" 

EDIT: Looks like this guy needs some correcting too... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6034618-Tints-near-Philly-area 

Better get after him!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Definitely tints. Maybe those black Dectane headlights everyone is buying??? Wish those were out when I had my '10. Looks good so far:thumbup:


 I'll post pics when my black headlights arrive...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Visual proof that the CC can be sexy as hell without the Rline body kit. Wheel and tire sizes please! Want the Miro 111 in silver because I don't think black wheels on a night blue CC looks classy. Great job! :thumbup::beer:


 Wheels are 19x9.5", 225/35/19 tires. I was going to get the Miros in the machined finish but they weren't in stock anywhere when I was shopping around. 



LONGISLANDCC said:


> Definitely tints. Maybe those black Dectane headlights everyone is buying??? Wish those were out when I had my '10. Looks good so far:thumbup:


 I was thinking about both of those, on my list right now is: 
-Window tint 5% all around, 50% on the windshield 
-Black Dectane headlights 
-R-Line taillights 
-Powdercoat wheels 

Just need more money lol. I also have some smaller mods that are in the works. LEDs are en route from China and I have some black vinyl that is soon to be covering the chrome belt line trim.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Pondering on what my next mod should be...


 Darker tails to match the whole dark theme!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Wheels are 19x9.5", 225/35/19 tires. I was going to get the Miros in the machined finish but they weren't in stock anywhere when I was shopping around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What LEDs do you need?....I have created a mini warehouse in my garage...plus we are practically neighbors..no shipping . Lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not a huge fan of black wheels on the CC, but I gotta say, your car looks amazing! Don't go too dark on the tails. There's a black CC at work with black tails...completely black doesn't work. A dark tint will pull off the"murdered" look you're going for.

Again, looks incredible!! 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Rline tails would be great


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What LEDs do you need?....I have created a mini warehouse in my garage...plus we are practically neighbors..no shipping . Lol


 I ordered the same style 194 LEDs that come in the DeAutoKey kit, 20 of them, along with a pair of front turn signal LEDs and reverse light LEDs. They are already on order, I don't know when they will get here but I am trying to be patient lol. 

Also, I found a bunch of cool LED stuff that I am thinking about ordering. I know most guys have seen these, but the same company also makes kits for the vanity lights and puddle lights. 



Turb02 said:


> Not a huge fan of black wheels on the CC, but I gotta say, your car looks amazing! Don't go too dark on the tails. There's a black CC at work with black tails...completely black doesn't work. A dark tint will pull off the"murdered" look you're going for.
> 
> Again, looks incredible!!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Thanks! I was really against getting the black Miro 111s but the machined finish were out of stock and I couldn't wait another month to put wheels on this car lol. I think it turned out great, but the thing is the finish on these wheels are just painted (which isn't very durable) and they are getting beat up putting 100 miles on this car a day. I was thinking about getting them powdercoated a candy color but I do think the black looks very clean and simple so everything's up in the air right now. 

I am in love with this color, this is from a local guy that does powdercoating for a very reasonable price. Opinions, guys? 










Oh, and I would never tint the tails on this car, OEM R-Line taillights would be my only option. :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

picked it up this morning  




























Coming from this, so you know what to expect of me soon  

 
3sdms/staticlow by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> I ordered the same style 194 LEDs that come in the DeAutoKey kit, 20 of them, along with a pair of front turn signal LEDs and reverse light LEDs. They are already on order, I don't know when they will get here but I am trying to be patient lol.
> 
> Also, I found a bunch of cool LED stuff that I am thinking about ordering. I know most guys have seen these, but the same company also makes kits for the vanity lights and puddle lights.
> 
> ...


 Paint can be durable, must not be a good paint job on the wheels. The color is eye catching, but not sure how it will look on the CC...be adventurous and do it! 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> picked it up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great rich. I really wanted the two toned interior but I couldn't find one in my area for the right price. Are you taking that down to h20? If so, ill be down there with mine. We need to meet up again. Btw, I will be on cod tomorrow night if you'd like to do some p00ping. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Pondering on what my next mod should be...


 Are those 18s or 19s?


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

notamechanic said:


>


 Personally...I'd stick to something in the silver/grey/black range. That teal is a little crazy to have on a DD if you ask me. But to each his own!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Pondering on what my next mod should be...


 You are making me to get black wheels... I was thinking about gunmetal.. black actually looks great on black cc.. I was thinking about 19x8.5 with 45 offset and 235/35 tires... 9.5 looks alright though.. any rubs? whats is your offset? and I bet you are on coil right?


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

where is everyone getting those full color Clusters? I am allergic to searching so please help me help me...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@irishpride 

MikeinNJ and i got the last two from a seller in the UK. Ive been wanting one for a long time. I guess they are no longer made. I know a few that want them too so ill keep looking and let you know if i find any in miles


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> @irishpride
> 
> MikeinNJ and i got the last two from a seller in the UK. Ive been wanting one for a long time. I guess they are no longer made. I know a few that want them too so ill keep looking and let you know if i find any in miles


  TY


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

They give the car a nice touch. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> I ordered the same style 194 LEDs that come in the DeAutoKey kit, 20 of them, along with a pair of front turn signal LEDs and reverse light LEDs. They are already on order, I don't know when they will get here but I am trying to be patient lol.
> 
> Also, I found a bunch of cool LED stuff that I am thinking about ordering. I know most guys have seen these, but the same company also makes kits for the vanity lights and puddle lights.
> 
> ...


 I am not usually a fan of black wheels on a black car, especially Matte black. However, your car looks sick with those black wheels! Like some others have stated, makes me consider the option as well, after seeing how nice it looks with your ride. From the front end photo you included, it makes me believe that blacking out your grill would also work with your ride, but it would likely work best if its a gloss type black to match vehicle paint and wheel finish. You could even plasti-dip and use their "glossifier" and see if you like it. If not, you could always pull it off. I've been toying with this idea on my black '13 R Line, myself. I'm interested in seeing more of your mods as you continue!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Tried to make this fit my CC...it'll need some re-vamping but it'll fit eventually.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Tried to make this fit my CC...it'll need some re-vamping but it'll fit eventually.


 Looks great


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

That the new TSI engine covers from the revamped 2.0 in the GLI?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

MHardiman90 said:


> That the new TSI engine covers from the revamped 2.0 in the GLI?


 Yup


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

:thumbup: Looks better!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MHardiman90 said:


> :thumbup: Looks better!




+1


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

not today.... mspad took few sick shots of my cc.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

wh1te09gti said:


>


Awesome shot. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Awesome shot. :thumbup::thumbup:



+1, pretty impressive and good looking VW Passat CC!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody have an link on how to remove the hood release for a dead pedals installation?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> not today.... mspad took few sick shots of my cc.


Wow!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Urano Grey?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Dat wax...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I loooooove the urano grey it looks amazing....u dont see too many of them, i kind of wish i had one :heart:

@Mechanic....car looks great black on black and the stance is on point :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Went to a local meet ...









Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

van33 said:


> Anybody have an link on how to remove the hood release for a dead pedals installation?


It's shown in my Fogs How To linked in my sig. Think on page 12 of the pdf.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

First purchases for the CC, LED interior set w/puddle led's ( couldn't stand the standard bulbs), license plate LED's, philips xtreme vision head light bulbs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> First purchases for the CC, LED interior set w/puddle led's ( couldn't stand the standard bulbs), license plate LED's, philips xtreme vision head light bulbs


what kind of plate led did u pick?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> what kind of plate led did u pick?


ziza's but I have a feeling they're going to have a blue tint to them.. which is what I don't want. but we'll see. If anyone know of any white license plate LED w/out a blue tint let me know


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

NRGCC said:


> I think it just looks better...


I want oil temp! The water temp gauge doesn't even come close to telling us when the engine is warmed up. For cars that have both the, the oil takes significantly longer to get to operating temp.

The oil temp alone makes this mode worth every penny.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@jspirate

Not all cc's have the oil temp sensor. I guess mine had it installed because i have an early model. There is a diy on how to install one but its about 6hour job. You have to take the oil pan out and go from there. You are right about having it tho. It is neat and i keep it on that screen untill it warms up to about 220.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> ziza's but I have a feeling they're going to have a blue tint to them.. which is what I don't want. but we'll see. If anyone know of any white license plate LED w/out a blue tint let me know


Deautokey has them. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> It's shown in my Fogs How To linked in my sig. Think on page 12 of the pdf.


I saw that but it's unclear to me on how you took the handle off. Is there any way you could PM me and let me know how you did it? The only clip that I found was behind handle which is a small screw with a cover. Not sure if there are any others that I'm missing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

So....45 minutes into the install, mother effin nature said "NO". Still need to button up the grill, passenger side fog light area, and power them on to see what's up.

Enough talking, onto the pics:









































Sorry for the low qual pics, I wanted to try to get done before the sh!tstorm hit...close.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ look great!!! Cnt wait to see better pix bro!!!


Ahhhh n welcome to the club


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ look great!!! Cnt wait to see better pix bro!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh n welcome to the club


Thanks! There was a lull in the rain so outs all buttoned up, but I'm getting the bulb out for the parking lights...figured I would. Have you found a solution to have the leds on for parking lights?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

They look great turbo!!!!....how hard was it to install?....i would love to put those on my car


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> They look great turbo!!!!....how hard was it to install?....i would love to put those on my car


Thanks. Install was very easy...less than an hour, if the rain wouldn't have shown up.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> They look great turbo!!!!....how hard was it to install?....i would love to put those on my car


They look better than great!


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> They look better than great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


Thanks clean!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks! There was a lull in the rain so outs all buttoned up, but I'm getting the bulb out for the parking lights...figured I would. Have you found a solution to have the leds on for parking lights?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


No bro, not yet. Need mess w resistors i guess! Been busy w school and stuff, had no time to bother n push Peterek lol.... U got stock bulbs as of right now?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> They look great turbo!!!!....how hard was it to install?....i would love to put those on my car


Order than! Enough talking


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> No bro, not yet. Need mess w resistors i guess! Been busy w school and stuff, had no time to bother n push Peterek lol.... U got stock bulbs as of right now?!


Gotcha, yes stock bulbs.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

van33 said:


> I saw that but it's unclear to me on how you took the handle off. Is there any way you could PM me and let me know how you did it? The only clip that I found was behind handle which is a small screw with a cover. Not sure if there are any others that I'm missing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


:thumbup: You have PM.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Order than! Enough talking


Yea i might have to now, along with some HIDs


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Order than! Enough talking


Finish installing! Enough talking  :laugh:


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Dat wax...


dat smiley


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Finished the my exhaust today! Cat delete | resonator delete | new muffler | full 2.5" pipe. Sounds awesome! Got it all done at a nearby muffler shop for about 250$ no complaints whatsoever! And it looks pretty good with the dual 3" round tips


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Finished the my exhaust today! Cat delete | resonator delete | new muffler | full 2.5" pipe. Sounds awesome! Got it all done at a nearby muffler shop for about 250$ no complaints whatsoever! And it looks pretty good with the dual 3" round tips


No cat? Will it mess up emissions test?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

peterek said:


> No cat? Will it mess up emissions test?


Yes it will, but you can get it done at a lick and stick place. Some cities don't make you get emissions, it all depends on the population on the city I believe. I know in PA if you do not drive more than 5k per year, you do not need emissions.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BTW stero1d I just commented on your youtube video with the resonator delete. That thing sounds great. Ive been debating whether to do it or not, but I am doing it for sure this time.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes it will, but you can get it done at a lick and stick place. Some cities don't make you get emissions, it all depends on the population on the city I believe. I know in PA if you do not drive more than 5k per year, you do not need emissions.


In Missouri it goes by county. My county doesn't do the sniff test, only visual inspection of the exhaust.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a little something in the mail


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> BTW stero1d I just commented on your youtube video with the resonator delete. That thing sounds great. Ive been debating whether to do it or not, but I am doing it for sure this time.


Thnx bro! It sounds pretty nice i love it... Only one thing cz i got 3" DP its louder so u can hear double fart frm 1st to second... But watever 40 bux mod lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Finished the my exhaust today! Cat delete | resonator delete | new muffler | full 2.5" pipe. Sounds awesome! Got it all done at a nearby muffler shop for about 250$ no complaints whatsoever! And it looks pretty good with the dual 3" round tips


Pics?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Finished the my exhaust today! Cat delete | resonator delete | new muffler | full 2.5" pipe. Sounds awesome! Got it all done at a nearby muffler shop for about 250$ no complaints whatsoever! And it looks pretty good with the dual 3" round tips


Pictures please.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Pictures please.


Hey Walter, do you have the flat bottom steering wheel yet?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Hey Walter, do you have the flat bottom steering wheel yet?


No, it was not on my list of mods. Are you getting Bentleys?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

peterek said:


> No cat? Will it mess up emissions test?


No emission test in Florida!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> No, it was not on my list of mods. Are you getting Bentleys?


Not sure yet. I was really serious about getting a set, until a friend invited me to an Autocross and had a blast. Then that changed my plans significantly :laugh:. I'm putting in coilovers this weekend, then, I'll start shopping for wheels once I'm dialed in to my desired height.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> No emission test in Florida!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Pics coming soon, maxed out my uploads on tapatalk lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Pics coming soon, maxed out my uploads on tapatalk lol


Then get that unlimited upload feature. It's like $1.99. I'm also dying to see the 3 inch tips!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> No, it was not on my list of mods. Are you getting Bentleys?


Flat bottom steering wheel would look sick! Adding that to my list for sure lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Flat bottom steering wheel would look sick! Adding that to my list for sure lol


For sure...I know someone who has two. If we purchase both, maybe he would give us a huge discount. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Bought it lol and well check it out


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

van33 said:


> For sure...I know someone who has two. If we purchase both, maybe he would give us a huge discount. Just throwing that out there.


Well aren't those for like dsg only with the paddle shifter? (Pardon my noobness with steering wheels)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Bought it lol and well check it out


That first pic is awesome, stance and everything....do you have a profile car pic with the new exhaust? Looks great!!!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That first pic is awesome, stance and everything....do you have a profile car pic with the new exhaust? Looks great!!!!


Not yet! Will take one tomorrow  and thanks man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

After looking at these pics and Rico's muffler, I'm now pretty much sick of my "chrome tips". 

Brasil-- what muffler did your guy use?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> After looking at these pics and Rico's muffler, I'm now pretty much sick of my "chrome tips".
> 
> Brasil-- what muffler did your guy use?


I bought some cheap one off the Internet and not gona lie it sounds pretty good. 2.5" inlet to dual 3" round tips like 50$ or so


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Got a little something in the mail


Is that an Injen? If so, get ready for the little whistle.



Stero1D said:


> Thnx bro! It sounds pretty nice i love it... Only one thing cz i got 3" DP its louder so u can hear double fart frm 1st to second... But watever 40 bux mod lol


And I have the 3"DP as well. So I guess I should get ready for that.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I bought some cheap one off the Internet and not gona lie it sounds pretty good. 2.5" inlet to dual 3" round tips like 50$ or so


Do you have links to the inlet and muffler please. I would like to do the same but not the cat/res delete right now.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks. Install was very easy...less than an hour, if the rain wouldn't have shown up.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Very nice man! Can't wait to see how they look turned on and with better photos. I've been wondering how those would look on a black CC. Looking forward to the finished results.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Is that an Injen? If so, get ready for the little whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the 3"DP as well. So I guess I should get ready for that.


Looks more like the CF stage2 pipe for the APR CAI.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Do you have links to the inlet and muffler please. I would like to do the same but not the cat/res delete right now.


Not on my phone, just go on eBay and put dual round tip muffler and u get tons. The quality isn't crazy but for me it works fine. Fits nice and does the job. Not too much drone inside the car while cruising but loud and pretty raspy when under wot


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Not on my phone, just go on eBay and put dual round tip muffler and u get tons. The quality isn't crazy but for me it works fine. Fits nice and does the job. Not too much drone inside the car while cruising but loud and pretty raspy when under wot


Thanks, ill search. Just not too sure what will fit, but ill check.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe people spend way too much on full exhausts and all that crap when u can go to a trustworthy exhaust shop and get it done for 1/3 of the price


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

The cc pipe is a 2 1/4 stock if I'm not mistaken, any exhaust shop can do a little tweaking so it can fit. For not too much $


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Looks more like the CF stage2 pipe for the APR CAI.


I thought the same - Carbonio Stg II...looks sweet!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I believe people spend way too much on full exhausts and all that crap when u can go to a trustworthy exhaust shop and get it done for 1/3 of the price


I agree! I found a few for about $70. Main muffler size 12-15inches and tips add another 6-8 inches. Would 3.5 tips be too big in your opinion?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I agree! I found a few for about $70. Main muffler size 12-15inches and tips add another 6-8 inches. Would 3.5 tips be too big in your opinion?


I went with 3" tips to be safe, but I'm sure it'll fit fine I have some room to breath and for it to move a bit and not to melt my valence lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I just measured it. My chrome tips are 3 inches. I have about an inch on each side between the tips and the valence...however the my tips are literally touching each other....so 3 would be safer.

Thx for your input!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah I just measured it. My chrome tips are 3 inches. I have about an inch on each side between the tips and the valence...however the my tips are literally touching each other....so 3 would be safer.
> 
> Thx for your input!


Sent u a pm with the muffler I bought


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need to get my resonator deleted. Now to find a shop that will do it.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need to get my resonator deleted. Now to find a shop that will do it.


Little back road shops will do it. Most shops here in Swfl wouldn't do it either. I called a ton b4 I got it one that did it. And Walter just happened to get his sick dual Touareg (or however you spell it) exhaust done at the same place


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Sent u a pm with the muffler I bought


Thx....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Little back road shops will do it. Most shops here in Swfl wouldn't do it either. I called a ton b4 I got it one that did it. And Walter just happened to get his sick dual Touareg (or however you spell it) exhaust done at the same place


Ill probably take it to the place who fixed my dp. They only charged me $80. I need to go back out that way next week so I can get retuned. I am having the dealership update my ecu so they can see why my rpm's are staying high when I have the clutch depressed. I told them that I think its the clutch, they told me they think it has something to do with the tune. So I am going to let them put it back to stock tune with their own software so they can rule that out and then just focus on the clutch.
It is also going in because the windows and steering wheel are squeaking like crazy. The windows squeal when they get rolled up and the steering wheel makes a weird noise whenever I am turning it. I hate little squeaks and squeals. I am not one to just tune them out with music. I hear every damn thing in my car.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ill probably take it to the place who fixed my dp. They only charged me $80. I need to go back out that way next week so I can get retuned. I am having the dealership update my ecu so they can see why my rpm's are staying high when I have the clutch depressed. I told them that I think its the clutch, they told me they think it has something to do with the tune. So I am going to let them put it back to stock tune with their own software so they can rule that out and then just focus on the clutch.
> It is also going in because the windows and steering wheel are squeaking like crazy. The windows squeal when they get rolled up and the steering wheel makes a weird noise whenever I am turning it. I hate little squeaks and squeals. I am not one to just tune them out with music. I hear every damn thing in my car.


X2 about the squeaks and stuff. Drives me nuts man. Raceland coils squeak all the time and it drives me crazy (that's why I want bags so bad) lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/D0OMVdIpAfk

Link to video with new exhaust (sorry for shaky camera) lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm speechless...sounds great!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

👍 Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i might have to now, along with some HIDs


get only 55 watt hids. 35 watt dnt do well w projectors, reduced light output


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Is that an Injen? If so, get ready for the little whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the 3"DP as well. So I guess I should get ready for that.





KOWCC said:


> Looks more like the CF stage2 pipe for the APR CAI.



Kareem is totally correct... APR Carbonio 2....  Slowwly Getting it ready for the shows:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You Mr. Show you!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem is totally correct... APR Carbonio 2....  Slowwly Getting it ready for the shows:beer:


Im ready to go fast with my injen whistle. If I ever decide to get the stage 2 pipe, I am going to swap my intake with the intake on my GTI. I have a stage 1 carbonio on that. That way both will have an intake but then my girl will have to deal with the whistling...lol 

Dont get me wrong I think the injen is built pretty well, but my OCD kicks in and makes we want only APR parts on my car.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need to make an appt for Monday for a retune and a resonator delete. I really wanted some drone and I thought I was going to get some raspiness with my DP. But it turns out that it is as quiet as it was when it was stock. Its very weird.

Either way, I cant wait to get some type of growl for mu car.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm bored. I tried installing my lower tq arm insert but the thing was too tight. I may just replace the whole dog-bone with an upgraded one and while I'm in there install the insert. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

d

Profile shot with the new muffler


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> d
> 
> Profile shot with the new muffler


Looks legit! Love the look of it


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need to make an appt for Monday for a retune and a resonator delete. I really wanted some drone and I thought I was going to get some raspiness with my DP. But it turns out that it is as quiet as it was when it was stock. Its very weird.
> 
> Either way, I cant wait to get some type of growl for mu car.


Check our the video I posted if that's raspy enough just do a cat delete and resonator delete


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I hear u guys on saving money on an exhaust just for sound....but i loooove my BB exhaust....i think it looks good and sounds great....not too loud and over powering but loud enough u know its there....it goes in great symphony with the turbo spool....and i got lucky and scored it for $200!!!!!! 

Excuse the cars filthyness, this pic is kind of old


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> d
> 
> Profile shot with the new muffler


Looks and sounds aweomse!! could you send me that link too? 

Thanks buddy! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> get only 55 watt hids. 35 watt dnt do well w projectors, reduced light output


Which kit did you buy Stero1D? Specs? I need to get some for my Dectane's. I typically dont drive at night but its just silly to have a projector housing without good lights!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> I believe people spend way too much on full exhausts and all that crap when u can go to a trustworthy exhaust shop and get it done for 1/3 of the price


I agree even though I bought 3 inch Magna Flow cat back. That said, Ive always had my exhaust custom made for all my previous BMWs and theres just something about the CC that said "buy something that wont rust in a few years". Unless you get the exhaust coated after being custom made, it will begin to rust around the welds and eventually cause pin hole leaks, which wil begin to rust more.

My .02

Im not bashing any of this exhaust because it sounds incredible for the price! Makes me miss my frankenbimmer


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I agree even though I bought 3 inch Magna Flow cat back. That said, Ive always had my exhaust custom made for all my previous BMWs and theres just something about the CC that said "buy something that wont rust in a few years". Unless you get the exhaust coated after being custom made, it will begin to rust around the welds and eventually cause pin hole leaks, which wil begin to rust more.
> 
> My .02
> 
> Im not bashing any of this exhaust because it sounds incredible for the price! Makes me miss my frankenbimmer


Yeah I mean in Florida weather I'm not too worried about rust and if it does start to rust it won't cost much to replace. And thanks, I dig the sound a lot


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I hear u guys on saving money on an exhaust just for sound....but i loooove my BB exhaust....i think it looks good and sounds great....not too loud and over powering but loud enough u know its there....it goes in great symphony with the turbo spool....and i got lucky and scored it for $200!!!!!!
> 
> Excuse the cars filthyness, this pic is kind of old


Well the sound is a bonus for me lol I just wanted to open up some more air flow lol and without the car I can hear that turbo spool a bit better now too


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The biggest mod for hearing turbo spool was the turbo outlet pipe (for me anyways). With my cbe added to that, I can definitely hear it!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree turbo....when i did my intake i didnt notice much sound....but when i did my DP and turbo pipe that thing started whistling....and now with the tune that thing is always screaming :heart:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Well the sound is a bonus for me lol I just wanted to open up some more air flow lol and without the car I can hear that turbo spool a bit better now too


Yea im catless as well and when i did my DP i noticed a big difference in turbo sound....its amazing how loud its gotten from stock to now.

Im planning on doing a forge DV here in the near future just for piece of mind....and some more noise hopefully


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea im catless as well and when i did my DP i noticed a big difference in turbo sound....its amazing how loud its gotten from stock to now.
> 
> Im planning on doing a forge DV here in the near future just for piece of mind....and some more noise hopefully


Dp and tune is up next for me for surw


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Which kit did you buy Stero1D? Specs? I need to get some for my Dectane's. I typically dont drive at night but its just silly to have a projector housing without good lights!


DDM 55watt 5000k, Colowise it should look great... but im having issues w USPS, somehow they managed to mark my package return to sender... its been 2,5 weeks and me n ddm cant figure out whats up 

DDM is only one place i found for 55 watts.... Many ppl run their HID kits w no issues, so i decided to give it a shot.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> DDM 55watt 5000k, Colowise it should look great... but im having issues w USPS, somehow they managed to mark my package return to sender... its been 2,5 weeks and me n ddm cant figure out whats up
> 
> DDM is only one place i found for 55 watts.... Many ppl run their HID kits w no issues, so i decided to give it a shot.


SO if you have them installed, what are the issues with USPS about? Did you not get them yet? Have to return them? That confused me.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Im planning on doing a forge DV here in the near future just for piece of mind....and some more noise hopefully


:thumbup:That is on my list for when I go K04! Its a big list that seems to get bigger everyday :screwy::laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Dp and tune is up next for me for surw


What tune u gonna go with?



Serge u need to update ur sig badly lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup:That is on my list for when I go K04! Its a big list that seems to get bigger everyday :screwy::laugh:


I hear u man....just when i thought i was close to done and only had wheels to do next BOOM these new headlights come up!!!....my wife just goes :facepalm:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> I hear u man....just when i thought i was close to done and only had wheels to do next BOOM these new headlights come up!!!....my wife just goes :facepalm:


:beer::beer::wave:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> What tune u gonna go with?
> 
> 
> 
> Serge u need to update ur sig badly lol


Apr stage 2 for sure because a ko4 would be in the bag in the future as well


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Check our the video I posted if that's raspy enough just do a cat delete and resonator delete


I already have a catless dp. All I need to do is the res delete. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I already have a catless dp. All I need to do is the res delete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


And a muffler too, but yeah it's gona sound awesome and for around 200$ can't beat that


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Apr stage 2 for sure because a ko4 would be in the bag in the future as well


Stage 2 is definitely the way to go to start off. I too have the k04 listed as a future mod along with the s3 intercooler


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Stage 2 is definitely the way to go to start off. I too have the k04 listed as a future mod along with the s3 intercooler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


S3 is fmic or smic?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Fmic


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Fmic


Then I want one as well lol I'm not a big fan of the side mounted ones for some reason


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> d
> 
> Profile shot with the new muffler


Awesome, purchased it at 2am last night. Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Apr stage 2 for sure because a ko4 would be in the bag in the future as well


Nice!!!....yea i think K04 is in just about everyones future/want list lol



llo07brasil said:


> Then I want one as well lol I'm not a big fan of the side mounted ones for some reason


I wish we had a real FMIC that went in front of the radiator and showed up through the middle grill 



KOWCC said:


> Awesome, purchased it at 2am last night. Lol


Ugh oh everyone, i think this guy has been bitten and infected by the mod bug lol first stage 1 and now exhaust, before u know it its gonna be a DP Hahahahahahahah


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> d
> 
> Profile shot with the new muffler


I like how your rear wheel/tire sits, Leo. Not to deep and not poking either. When I upgrade to 19s, that's how I would like the rear wheels/tires to sit. Good job :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

van33 said:


> I like how your rear wheel/tire sits, Leo. Not to deep and not poking either. When I upgrade to 19s, that's how I would like the rear wheels/tires to sit. Good job :thumbup::thumbup:.


Thanks man! Simple set-up 19x8.5 et+32 (I believe) on 225-35/19
No spacers


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> What tune u gonna go with?
> 
> 
> 
> Serge u need to update ur sig badly lol


lol...... what you want me to put on it, Sean?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> lol...... what you want me to put on it, Sean?


All ur secret squirrel mods lol dectane headlights golad coast kit and soon to be APR stage 3 :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got the leds working on the dectane lights...see the GB thread for details...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I wish we had a real FMIC that went in front of the radiator and showed up through the middle grill


Your wish might be coming true very soon


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Not sure yet. I was really serious about getting a set, until a friend invited me to an Autocross and had a blast. Then that changed my plans significantly :laugh:. I'm putting in coilovers this weekend, then, I'll start shopping for wheels once I'm dialed in to my desired height.


If you are going to autocross you need light wheels. Get the lightest you can afford. Then check your class rules and get the lightest and lowest treadwear rated tires you can use within your class. Tires are the single biggest advantage. Even go R compound if you can without taking too many points.

What organization did the autocross?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Your wish might be coming true very soon


That looks great....looks like the forge twincooler set up, but theres is overpriced at $800 which is basically the price of a decent top tier one....if neuspeed can get a good pricing on these i would soo be on one


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had the column mount boost gauge for about a year now. Never really liked it. Kinda felt in the way all the time. Moved it to a different location. And I must say it looks awesome.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> I've had the column mount boost gauge for about a year now. Never really liked it. Kinda felt in the way all the time. Moved it to a different location. And I must say it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sickkkkk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Had a really bad experience driving today. I was on a busy road attempting to make a left turn. As I was waiting for cars to pass, I decided to roll my front windows up and turn on the AC. Right as I was stepping on the gas, the engine shut off completely and the battery light flashed red. Tried pushing the key in to start again and nothing. Dash/MFI was still on.

I couldn't even put the car in neutral and the steering wheel was locked. I ended up pulling the key and pushing it back in and it started right back up. Got home, scanned for codes and absolutley nothing. Checked coil packs and they were able to be pushed down about 1/32-1/16 of an inch each, but there's usually a tiny little bit of play in the coil packs and were by no means 'coming up and out' of the engine.

Any ideas? I know the battery is fine. I haven't left anything on, car is still new, and it started right back up instantly without a second thought. Also, I have intermittently thrown a code for Fuel Rail Pressure Too High P0088 a couple of times now, but not this time. F*cking VWs sometimes.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Sickkkkk


Thanks. Almost looks OEM sitting there. Measured it out so it's exactly in the middle between the dimmer switch and the steering column.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks. Almost looks OEM sitting there. Measured it out so it's exactly in the middle between the dimmer switch and the steering column.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Did you do it yourself?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> I've had the column mount boost gauge for about a year now. Never really liked it. Kinda felt in the way all the time. Moved it to a different location. And I must say it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks crazy good. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Did you do it yourself?


Yes I did. I took that part of the dash out. Which was a pain. Then measured the center. Used a compass for the circle. Used a Dremel and cut it out. Installed it back. Wired it up. 



cleanmk2gti said:


> That looks crazy good.
> Thanks. I'm in love with it. The column pod would block the temp gauge and the Check engine light. Didn't like it from day 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks very cleanly installed BUT how do u see the boost....idk how u sit and drive but for me id have a hell of a time trying to read it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Had a really bad experience driving today. I was on a busy road attempting to make a left turn. As I was waiting for cars to pass, I decided to roll my front windows up and turn on the AC. Right as I was stepping on the gas, the engine shut off completely and the battery light flashed red. Tried pushing the key in to start again and nothing. Dash/MFI was still on.
> 
> I couldn't even put the car in neutral and the steering wheel was locked. I ended up pulling the key and pushing it back in and it started right back up. Got home, scanned for codes and absolutley nothing. Checked coil packs and they were able to be pushed down about 1/32-1/16 of an inch each, but there's usually a tiny little bit of play in the coil packs and were by no means 'coming up and out' of the engine.
> 
> Any ideas? I know the battery is fine. I haven't left anything on, car is still new, and it started right back up instantly without a second thought. Also, I have intermittently thrown a code for Fuel Rail Pressure Too High P0088 a couple of times now, but not this time. F*cking VWs sometimes.


You couldn't have described "MY" experience any better....same exact thing happened to me at about 1,500 miles. Ignored it and it never happened again....sometimes systems are too over engineered!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That looks very cleanly installed BUT how do u see the boost....idk how u sit and drive but for me id have a hell of a time trying to read it


I don't look at it all the time. But when I do. My foot is in the floor. I can see it right above the turn signal stalk. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> I don't look at it all the time. But when I do. My foot is in the floor. I can see it right above the turn signal stalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I was going to say the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> All ur secret squirrel mods lol dectane headlights golad coast kit and soon to be APR stage 3 :laugh:


"Hybrid"+R Badges thats my definition of gold coast lol.... shhh....abt APR its a secret lol... I will add headlights n carbonio 2 

gona fix it up for you


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> "Hybrid"+R Badges thats my definition of gold coast lol.... shhh....abt APR its a secret lol... I will add headlights n carbonio 2
> 
> gona fix it up for you


Hahahahaha thx bro


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Went and got a new batch of meth today....$12.57 for 5 gallons of meth and $5 for 5 gallons of distilled water equals alot of fun juice


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> If you are going to autocross you need light wheels. Get the lightest you can afford. Then check your class rules and get the lightest and lowest treadwear rated tires you can use within your class. Tires are the single biggest advantage. Even go R compound if you can without taking too many points.
> 
> What organization did the autocross?


I'm going to try and go once a month. I'm planning to use my stock Phoenix wheels 17". Maybe plasti dip it to make it low maintenance. I still plan to go with 19s but not any time soon. Autocrosing is not something that I will be taking seriously unless I get a track car. Just havin a little fun with the CC, that's all.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Went and got a new batch of meth today....$12.57 for 5 gallons of meth and $5 for 5 gallons of distilled water equals alot of fun juice


I hate you even more now lol 


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahaha thx bro


Fixed it...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I hate you even more now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah come on bro join the club....its awesome when the car doesn't skip a beat even when its *90+ outside 



Stero1D said:


> Fixed it...


Looks better :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Paint Teaser:









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> You couldn't have described "MY" experience any better....same exact thing happened to me at about 1,500 miles. Ignored it and it never happened again....sometimes systems are too over engineered!


Thanks for the reassurance. Hopefully that NEVER happens again. With no codes to go by, I would be chasing ghosts for a long time.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Paint Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: That looks great! :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup: That looks great! :beer:


Thanks! It's been a long time coming.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Chipped my 2013 TDI from 140 PS and 320 Nm (1750 - 2500rpm) to 170 PS and 360 Nm (2000 - 3000 Nm). Choose relatively modest increase of power to note have any technical problems due to the tune.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Installed EURO horn on my 2010 CC. Spent around $70 for everything and i like the result 


Video:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ I want that!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed EURO horn on my 2010 CC. Spent around $70 for everything and i like the result
> 
> 
> Video:
> http://sdrv.ms/YAV7h8


Sweet! I think my 2013 has the same sound setup, though mine doesn't do any beep for unlock and my panic sounds a bit different. My 2011 just had the regular horn.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sweet! I think my 2013 has the same sound setup, though mine doesn't do any beep for unlock and my panic sounds a bit different. My 2011 just had the regular horn.


You are correct. This horn was standard in Europe for years. US CCs were getting ugly honk horn up to 2013. Now all 2013+ cc will have this horn.

If you look at shop manual it has note about "honk horn" being installed on US market only  . 

To summarize. This mod only applies to 09-12 cc's. 2013 cc have it already

Mike: Unlock beep in programmed with VAGCOM in convenience module :thumbup: You can also change your alarm sound. There are two to choose from: Ireland only (in my video) and Rest of the World ( i cant describe it but its different)


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

How did you do it?


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

hit a ****in pot hole!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> How did you do it?


Not hard just time consuming. I can make quick DIY if there is interested


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MTJ061289 said:


> hit a ****in pot hole!


That suck man. This is reason why i dont want to go with 19's here in NJ. Look what happen to 17's :screwy:
Are you getting new tires?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Not hard just time consuming. I can make quick DIY if there is interested


I'd be very interested! Can you PM me with the horn that you ordered?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> I'd be very interested! Can you PM me with the horn that you ordered?


I got mine little cheaper from german ebay. It was removed from vw scirroco. Best price for new one with wiring is from here:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...SSAT-B6-TIGUAN-CC-SKODA/909381_729114628.html


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> Not hard just time consuming. I can make quick DIY if there is interested


Of course there is interest. Do up a How-to so we can put in the faqs.
:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VdubTX said:


> Of course there is interest. Do up a How-to so we can put in the faqs.
> :beer: :thumbup:


ok i will make one. I dont have too many pictures but everything is self explanatory


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

Hahaha, everybody in Europe want the US horn. Try to swap with someone!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Not hard just time consuming. I can make quick DIY if there is interested


I'm highly interested


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> I'd be very interested! Can you PM me with the horn that you ordered?


We can do the swap to both our cars together if interested.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> We can do the swap to both our cars together if interested.


I'm up for it! About to make an order right now for the horn.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I got mine little cheaper from german ebay. It was removed from vw scirroco. Best price for new one with wiring is from here:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...SSAT-B6-TIGUAN-CC-SKODA/909381_729114628.html


What about the bracket to hold it in place? Where did you source that?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

munnarg said:


> What about the bracket to hold it in place? Where did you source that?


I am putting DIY together. Everything will be there. 

Part number for cc bracket is 3C0951227A - get it from your local dealer for around $28
or you can make your own if you handy. Google part number imags you will see how it looks

While at dealer get convenience module connector: 1K0-972-923 around $4

Bracket and connector are only two things you should get from you local or internet dealer. Rest of the stuff aliexpress. link above


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Check out this DYI for the horn/siren!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3953164


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am putting DIY together. Everything will be there.
> 
> Part number for cc bracket is 3C0951227A - get it from your local dealer for around $28
> or you can make your own if you handy. Google part number imags you will see how it looks
> ...


UPDATE:
Double check on that bracket number from dealer or akipal(etka manual) . I had bracket from vw scirroco because it came with my horn. Scirroco bracket was similar but needed slight modification


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Check out this DYI for the horn/siren!
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3953164


Great that is almost identical ... Thanks you saved me time making new diy


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

The wheels are on, 19x8.5 VMR V710s...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

njpeteo said:


> The wheels are on, 19x8.5 VMR V710s...


Very sharp!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAR SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michigan, Ohio, and other locals...see the Michigan GTG thread for next Sundays car show, hosted by the European Car Club. This one is no joke! 2nd annual / park permit / food / drinks! All welcome!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

njpeteo said:


> The wheels are on, 19x8.5 VMR V710s...


Looks nice! that is what I'm waiting for.. What is the setup of your car? eibach? what is the offset of wheels?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/kJF6VkHy8PA

Here's another link to a better video of the car. Cold start though but I think it sounds pretty good for it being a little 2L 4 banger lol


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> http://youtu.be/kJF6VkHy8PA
> 
> Here's another link to a better video of the car. Cold start though but I think it sounds pretty good for it being a little 2L 4 banger lol


Sounds good! What kind of muffler?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sounds good! What kind of muffler?


It's something like a-type or s-type idk I bought it off the Internet for like 40$ to test it and I dug it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just realized that with this muffler piece installed, we are actually deleting the stock resonator. That muffler looking stock piece that the tips are connected to is the res, and not the muffler!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> http://youtu.be/kJF6VkHy8PA
> 
> Here's another link to a better video of the car. Cold start though but I think it sounds pretty good for it being a little 2L 4 banger lol


Having said what I just said above, so you replaced the resonator with a muffler now. So you now have two mufflers, the original (mid system) and now this new piece. Unless you swapped your true muffler with straight pipes. Now, you also said that you removed the cat as well.

Here's my question to any exhaust pro out there. I'm planning to do the same thing Brasil has done....replace my stock res with this muffler, however I don't want to remove my cat. Now will my setup in comparison to Brasils be a little quieter? Does the cat also help to muffle the sound? I think brasils sound perfect, be I need a little less sound.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Having said what I just said above, so you replaced the resonator with a muffler now. So you now have two mufflers, the original (mid system) and now this new piece. Unless you swapped your true muffler with straight pipes. Now, you also said that you removed the cat as well.
> 
> Here's my question to any exhaust pro out there. I'm planning to do the same thing Brasil has done....replace my stock res with this muffler, however I don't want to remove my cat. Now will my setup in comparison to Brasils be a little quieter? Does the cat also help to muffle the sound? I think brasils sound perfect, be I need a little less sound.


I am going to delete my res on monday as long as i can get an appt to do so. I want some type of growl. My car sounds to quiet for me. I thought I was going to get some type of sound with my DP but I got nothing. Where is the link for what brasil purchased and what you are going to purchase?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess I'm not the only guy up at this time...lol

I've already purchased what Brasil has, it's eBay item # 300879389397


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also you know how you see some white cars where right over the muffler tips there's a dark haze (residue) on the actual bumper? What causes that exactly? I'm hoping a cheap muffler wouldn't be the cause... But then again a resonator may have nothing to do with cleaning exhaust fumes, as that's the cat's job


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I guess I'm not the only guy up at this time...lol
> 
> I've already purchased what Brasil has, it's eBay item # 300879389397


I work nights so I am always up at this time!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Also you know how you see some white cars where right over the muffler tips there's a dark haze (residue) on the actual bumper? What causes that exactly? I'm hoping a cheap muffler wouldn't be the cause... But then again a resonator may have nothing to do with cleaning exhaust fumes, as that's the cat's job


I believe that is because of being catless. The cat is used to remove many things before it gets into the atmosphere. Good thing my car is black lol. I think you will have more issues if your car is older and smokes more. As long as you take car of the items in your engine I think you will be fine.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> That looks great....looks like the forge twincooler set up, but theres is overpriced at $800 which is basically the price of a decent top tier one....if neuspeed can get a good pricing on these i would soo be on one


I wonder what their pricing is going to be. I hope it is a good price as I would love to have one. Though I also like the thought of a SMIC because it keeps everything sleeper status, though I could always paint the FMIC black to make it blend...lol



RICO85 said:


> Your wish might be coming true very soon


That looks good.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Just realized that with this muffler piece installed, we are actually deleting the stock resonator. That muffler looking stock piece that the tips are connected to is the res, and not the muffler!


You have me confused here. Can you try to explain this? I thought deleting the resonator is what we wanted to do? When you refer to the tips are you referring to the stock tips or the tips on the piece from ebay?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not trying to confuse buddy, just saying that the the large piece that the tips connect to and the end of the exhaust system is actually the res and not the muffler. Personally I was under the impression that it was the muffler.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So installing the muffler Brasil used requires removing the res. but normally when a res is removed it's replaced by straight pipes, in this case it's replaced by a muffler. In theory we can get even more sound if its replaced by pipes instead. If you want more sound.

Hope I'm not confusing, but res delete to me always meant, removing res and replacing with straight pipes.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, interesting and serious stuff!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Craigslist find.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay this is exactly what I did: 

Got rid of the suitcase (resonator) and the muffler which is a bit further down.

Added 2.5" piping to replace both and added that muffler I purchased.

Then went back and got rid of the cat with more 2.5" piping.

Before removing the car the sound was about the same. Only thing is that now I can here the turbo spool a bit better. (Which I love)


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Okay this is exactly what I did:
> 
> Got rid of the suitcase (resonator) and the muffler which is a bit further down.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand now.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/lWaSfkHabvs

As requested another start up video, also did a pov driving video

Will post in a few


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice vids and thanks for the clarification!!!! Keep those kick a$$ vids coming!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's the other link cruising in the car with a little fun at the end

http://youtu.be/Buyxa5V62fc


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Leo that sounds beyond amazing!!!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Leo that sounds beyond amazing!!!!


Thanks man! I'm in love with the sound. It's almost like a harmony to me now lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't agree more...what a great overall setup!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahaha sounds like fun


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a nice diagram / schematic of the full exhaust system! As well as VW prices...interesting how the stock DP costs as much as the APR one. Leo, a good key in order to price out the parts you removed, in case you plan to sell.

http://keffervwparts.com/parts/2011...leid=1447504&diagram=9257280&diagramCallOut=9


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Here's a nice diagram / schematic of the full exhaust system! As well as VW prices...interesting how the stock DP costs as much as the APR one. Leo, a good key in order to price out the parts you removed, in case you plan to sell.
> 
> http://keffervwparts.com/parts/2011...leid=1447504&diagram=9257280&diagramCallOut=9


Thanks and well I'm the type of person that keeps everything I take off just because ill never know if I might want to change cars and if I do I'll bring everything back to stock and make a bit more $


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Thanks and well I'm the type of person that keeps everything I take off just because ill never know if I might want to change cars and if I do I'll bring everything back to stock and make a bit more $


I hear ya!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I'd like all you guys on here to save my phone number and text me with your vortex name so I can save it in my phone. 

I won't be on here for a while and I want to stay in contact with all of you guys. 

My number is 484-553-7529. 

AZ I need your number again as well. 

Again guys I won't be on here for a while and I do not want to lose contact with you guys. So take my number down and text me with your vortex name so we can stay in contact.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wonder what their pricing is going to be. I hope it is a good price as I would love to have one. Though I also like the thought of a SMIC because it keeps everything sleeper status, though I could always paint the FMIC black to make it blend...lol.


Yea pricing had to be good cuz that forge one is $800....for that u can go and get a CTS or SPM IC that is stock location but is quite larger and has proven eeffective....if the neuspeed one is priced considerably cheaper tthan forges id love to get one in conjunction with a S3 IC :heart:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

The family and I are going to wuste!!!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Hey guys, I'd like all you guys on here to save my phone number and text me with your vortex name so I can save it in my phone.
> 
> I won't be on here for a while and I want to stay in contact with all of you guys.
> 
> ...


You planning on blowing up your computer or something?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> The family and I are going to wuste!!!!


:wave: I'll be there too


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Exhaust shop*

so i got rid of my suitcase.. i love the sound, but now I'm thinking of either cutting the resonator or getting a downpipe hmm.. any suggestions?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mEed said:


> so i got rid of my suitcase.. i love the sound, but now I'm thinking of either cutting the resonator or getting a downpipe hmm.. any suggestions?


Check my video, no resonator no car no suitcase and a new muffler


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :wave: I'll be there too


Hell yea man!!!! I can't wait


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Started on my iPad mini install.

Alpine head unit mounted in glove box in MDI mount. Steering wheel control working and also displays info on the dash. Connected via USB so still got iPhone on Bluetooth for hands free and Bluetooth audio.










Just need to make the iPad mini mount now.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mEed said:


> so i got rid of my suitcase.. i love the sound, but now I'm thinking of either cutting the resonator or getting a downpipe hmm.. any suggestions?


Told ya get downpipe! SPM! Best price n great quality


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Suitcase = muffler? The piece in the middle of the car?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Muffler is middle of car, suitcase is in the back attached to the tips if I'm not mistaken


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Started on my iPad mini install.
> 
> Alpine head unit mounted in glove box in MDI mount. Steering wheel control working and also displays info on the dash. Connected via USB so still got iPhone on Bluetooth for hands free and Bluetooth audio.
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely amazing!!!!! One of the best interiors! CF looks amazing! One suggestion....look into a short shifter...that thing sticks up too high....


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Put this on along with the 2012 cc door sills with the chrome door sill most excited about getting new exhaust with quad tips


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

volks76 said:


> Put this on along with the 2012 cc door sills with the chrome door sill most excited about getting new exhaust with quad tips


where'd you get that piece? And when you get your exhaust you must do a video the same day!!


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought the diffuser online from china it's carbon fiber 
I will post a video going to order supersprint for the car this week


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> this came in a day early.  but now I gotta find some one with vag com around me to program it :banghead: Id hate to call the dealer


where did u buy this?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

CC4U2NV said:


> where did u buy this?


From a golf r??? I want!!! 😱


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

llo07brasil said:


> From a golf r??? I want!!! 😱


I got mine from a seller on ebay.co.uk. The guy had the last two in floating stock in the UK. I got the first one, then BORA took the other. They come out of the B7 Passat/CC R-Line. Very hard to find, esp with MPH and for petrol motors instead of KPH/diesel, which most of them are. If you ever get ahold of one, let me know. I can provide you with some good advice on getting it coded to non-Eu cars.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't want to start a thread, searched. Rear emblem pops of with a credit card? Having trouble, want to color match...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I've been looking CC thread for a month now. I finally made the deal yesterday. I'm picking it up tomorrow.








first car was 79 Rabbit like over 25 years ago, then few years back had A6 for a while. so Getting back on VW again.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Installed the APR Carbonio Stage 2 intake


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks pretty awesome man!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

siili said:


> I've been looking CC thread for a month now. I finally made the deal yesterday. I'm picking it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great choice!! Congrats, dude!!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

siili said:


> I've been looking CC thread for a month now. I finally made the deal yesterday. I'm picking it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Where did u pick it up from? Im on LI as well


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Don't want to start a thread, searched. Rear emblem pops of with a credit card? Having trouble, want to color match...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


I thnk with the card its going to be a little hard... Need to use thin screwdriver... I used sharp but thin knife 
It sits tight on the edges..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

X37 said:


> Installed the APR Carbonio Stage 2 intake


Nice! How did it go?! Any DIY u used?! Any suggestions?

I got stage 2 on thursday, and going to put it sometime this week


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Hey guys, I'd like all you guys on here to save my phone number and text me with your vortex name so I can save it in my phone.
> 
> I won't be on here for a while and I want to stay in contact with all of you guys.
> 
> ...


Just a reminder to the people I usually speak to on here


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

X37 said:


> Installed the APR Carbonio Stage 2 intake


As w/ Stero1d, I'm installing mine this week too. Did you have any problems with it rubbing against the brake line? Heard that it can be a common problem w/ some of the 2.0T's


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I picking it up from sunrise VW tomorrow. Dogde userd car dealer had one(In levittown, that's where I'm at) I wanted colorwise(white exterior/ white and black interior) but I went with Certified preowned/ and better pricing.
been looking for wheels chip etc. I'll do H&R spring for lowering(that's what I always used for last 3 cars if not bagged)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Just a reminder to the people I usually speak to on here


I txtd u earlier idk if u got it, my phone acts up alot


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I txtd u earlier idk if u got it, my phone acts up alot


Yes Sean I got it.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Wud I do.*

Installed R8 coil packs along with some fresh NGKs.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just bought my tickets for wuste....im there!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Just bought my tickets for wuste....im there!!!


:thumbup: see you there bro!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Hand washed and waxed since the rain and clouds went away. Love a clean shiny black car and really love the lines of this car!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup: see you there bro!


For sure....ima pm u my number, txt me or whatever....we have to meet up for a drink and some pics


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> I thnk with the card its going to be a little hard... Need to use thin screwdriver... I used sharp but thin knife
> It sits tight on the edges..


Excellent, thank you!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

nixqik1 said:


> Excellent, thank you!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


I used a trim remover to begin removing it. I then left the trim removed in it and start prying it off with a thin long screwdriver. I used the trim remover as a starting point and a point to pry off of.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

nixqik1 said:


> Excellent, thank you!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


It now takes me about 2 minutes to remove one I never removed before. After you remove it once, you'll be able to remove it a lot easier the next time.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

tellonr said:


> Looks nice! that is what I'm waiting for.. What is the setup of your car? eibach? what is the offset of wheels?


Wheels are 19x8.5, ET35 VMR V710 wrapped in Falken FK-453, 235/35-19, lowered with H&R Sports springs...


----------



## szatkoff (Jun 1, 2001)

Just a couple small upgrades to make the car faster.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

szatkoff said:


> Just a couple small upgrades to make the car faster.


Don't be fooled by the 15hp claims from adding the pedals. It was more like 7hp for me. But you got r-line ones so you may get 10 (at the pedal), 8 to the wheels. LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOW u get ur tune yet??


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

szatkoff said:


> Just a couple small upgrades to make the car faster.


What's the HP increase with the R line key change, I've heard as much as 5-10hp


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> KOW u get ur tune yet??


This week! Promise, or I will tell the tune shop I've changed my mind. Second ECU arrives today. First one was just a loaner from VW USA to test whether there were other components affected besides the ECU.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Bought new tires 

Michelin Pilot Super Sport, installing tomorrow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> What's the HP increase with the R line key change, I've heard as much as 5-10hp


Yes, roughly, but at the key, not at the wheels...ok. This is getting old already ...hahaha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Bought new tires
> 
> Michelin Pilot Super Sport, installing tomorrow.


Wow, overkill for a CC?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> This week! Promise, or I will tell the tune shop I've changed my mind. Second ECU arrives today. First one was just a loaner from VW USA to test whether there were other components affected besides the ECU.


Sweet man cant wait....ur gonna love it


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, overkill for a CC?


Not really, I want a great tire. Handling wet and dry, comfort and noise. 

I don't see why some go all cheap on tires when it's one of the most important parts of a car.

Plus why is it ok for a Golf R but not a tuned, lowered CC ?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Fitted my new rear diffuser after painting. Just need my quad exhaust to be made now.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Not really, I want a great tire. Handling wet and dry, comfort and noise.
> 
> I don't see why some go all cheap on tires when it's one of the most important parts of a car.
> 
> Plus why is it ok for a Golf R but not a tuned, lowered CC ?


I'm with you, don't agree on cheap tires....those super sports IMO are the best thing out there..plus priced as so as well! . Congrats. You will love them!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my new rear diffuser after painting. Just need my quad exhaust to be made now.


ABSOLUYELY STUNNING! are you the guy that have me the idea on the EXCLUSIVE badge? With your black wheels?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Fitted my new rear diffuser after painting. Just need my quad exhaust to be made now.


That's cool, like the black lip spoiler as well.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, overkill for a CC?


You sure your not thinking of Michelin Pilot Cup, they woukd be a bit of overkill but not the Super Sport. They are a steep up from the PS3 which is already one of the best tyres you can get. Cup's are going on my car in a bit when I get my Luganos refurbished.

Dubvrs, where in the UK are you.


----------



## szatkoff (Jun 1, 2001)

KOWCC said:


> Don't be fooled by the 15hp claims from adding the pedals. It was more like 7hp for me. But you got r-line ones so you may get 10 (at the pedal), 8 to the wheels. LOL


Note sure about the added HP, but they sure make me want to drive faster.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I'm with you, don't agree on cheap tires....those super sports IMO are the best thing out there..plus priced as so as well! . Congrats. You will love them!


Thanks!! I'm excited, I've done plenty of researching and waiting for the so-called right time. But then I see my factory conti are at 2/32 which is bad. 

Plus the weather down here is dry and wet and rarely ever drops below 50, so I'll use these tire all year.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Will22 said:


> You sure your not thinking of Michelin Pilot Cup, they woukd be a bit of overkill but not the Super Sport. They are a steep up from the PS3 which is already one of the best tyres you can get. Cup's are going on my car in a bit when I get my Luganos refurbished.
> 
> Dubvrs, where in the UK are you.


Yeah the pilot cup are more a track tire.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet man cant wait....ur gonna love it


AZ, thanks for your "good luck". Tune shop just called. ECU arrived. Dropping her off tonight. Tomorrow VW USA rep coming out to flash the ECU to the car, then tuner will flash ECU with APR. Should have it back tomorrow after work. Boys, pray for me!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

KOWCC said:


> ABSOLUYELY STUNNING! are you the guy that have me the idea on the EXCLUSIVE badge? With your black wheels?


That's me :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> AZ, thanks for your "good luck". Tune shop just called. ECU arrived. Dropping her off tonight. Tomorrow VW USA rep coming out to flash the ECU to the car, then tuner will flash ECU with APR. Should have it back tomorrow after work. Boys, pray for me!


Good luck


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> AZ, thanks for your "good luck". Tune shop just called. ECU arrived. Dropping her off tonight. Tomorrow VW USA rep coming out to flash the ECU to the car, then tuner will flash ECU with APR. Should have it back tomorrow after work. Boys, pray for me!


Awesome man....GL :beer::thumbup:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Will22 said:


> You sure your not thinking of Michelin Pilot Cup, they woukd be a bit of overkill but not the Super Sport. They are a steep up from the PS3 which is already one of the best tyres you can get. Cup's are going on my car in a bit when I get my Luganos refurbished.
> 
> Dubvrs, where in the UK are you.


 I am in stoke on Trent.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> That's me :thumbup:


Lol best CC on vortex!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boys, thanks for the support.......looking forward to it.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good luck Kareem! Let me know if you want that P-Flo intake.  I'll get you a killer deal:thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Good luck Kareem! Let me know if you want that P-Flo intake.  I'll get you a killer deal:thumbup::beer:


Pm me with link an price...I know we talked exhaust, don't recall the intake....as long as the MAF sensor is not moved...bother ways PM me in interested.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Good luck Kareem! Let me know if you want that P-Flo intake.  I'll get you a killer deal:thumbup::beer:


U can get neuspeed parts cheaper?!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> That's me :thumbup:


Where did u get that? I think I'm in love 😱


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

llo07brasil said:


> Where did u get that? I think I'm in love 😱


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATT-BLACK-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d7a71567&vxp=mtr


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does that piece replace the stock diffuser and allow you to do quad exhaust or is it much more difficult?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> I am in stoke on Trent.


I'm just down the road in Solihull. 

Have you done much with vagcom to your car, I'm looking for someone(for beer tokens) to change some stuff on my car but I'm too afraid to do it myself.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Got it all cleaned up for the CC GTG in Buckhead.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

dubvrs said:


> Fittedw rear diffuser after painting. Just need my quad exhaust to be made now.


 Where did you get the rear diffuser, cost?
Cheers


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

X37 said:


> Does that piece replace the stock diffuser and allow you to do quad exhaust or is it much more difficult?


Direct replacement. Takes 20 minutes to change out.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Will22 said:


> I'm just down the road in Solihull.
> 
> Have you done much with vagcom to your car, I'm looking for someone(for beer tokens) to change some stuff on my car but I'm too afraid to do it myself.


Done a number of vagcom changes. Have full Ross tech Vagcom.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> That's me :thumbup:


Where did u get that? I think I'm in love 😱


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

llo07brasil said:


> Where did u get that? I think I'm in love 😱


See link I posted a couple of posts up in reply to your question earlier.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Installed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Wheels and tires look great....now go break in that rubber


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

dubvrs said:


> Direct replacement. Takes 20 minutes to change out.


Awesome. Now for the question of what, exhaust sounds good? I really like the way the square quads look on the ebay ad.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Installed Euro Cupholder. Took about 1.5 hours total. Worth it! Esp for the $36 I paid! Really finishes of the euro/OEM+ look of the interior. Euro switch, color R-Line euro cluster, OEM LED footwell lighting, chrome switches all around and now the cup holder. The last two interior mod's I'm planning are the flat-bottom R-Line wheel and aluminum pedals.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Wheels and tires look great....now go break in that rubber


Thanks indeed!!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Call of Duty on XBox with my CC haha
Feel free to add me


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I picked up mine today! definitely loving it.

I have 4 phase of lists that written down, so one by one slowly gut will get to how I want it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Installed Euro Cupholder. Took about 1.5 hours total. Worth it! Esp for the $36 I paid! Really finishes of the euro/OEM+ look of the interior. Euro switch, color R-Line euro cluster, OEM LED footwell lighting, chrome switches all around and now the cup holder. The last two interior mod's I'm planning are the flat-bottom R-Line wheel and aluminum pedals.


Mike ABSOLUYELY love it, looks soo classy! I know many have done it and posted it, but bro, this mod never gets old! I want it but -

1- do not know how to install it
2- not too big on the placement of the cup holders compared to stock. Love my current slot for cell phone.

$36 wow, def non OEM? How's quality though...?

A DIY may convince me!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol everyone I pick up my kids from daycare i cover up my wallet and phone sitting in the cup holder with my jacket...I need that solution for the summer. Lol.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Installed Euro Cupholder. Took about 1.5 hours total. Worth it! Esp for the $36 I paid! Really finishes of the euro/OEM+ look of the interior. Euro switch, color R-Line euro cluster, OEM LED footwell lighting, chrome switches all around and now the cup holder. The last two interior mod's I'm planning are the flat-bottom R-Line wheel and aluminum pedals.


:thumbup: for cup holder. I have my euro cup holder for over 2 months now and i love it. Some people say they dont want to give up US cup holder because it has a small triangle in corner to hold phone. I say, who cares for triangle you get room for 5 phones with euro cup holder


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Mike ABSOLUYELY love it, looks soo classy! I know many have done it and posted it, but bro, this mod never gets old! I want it but -
> 
> 1- do not know how to install it
> 2- not too big on the placement of the cup holders compared to stock. Love my current slot for cell phone.
> ...


KOWCC , diy is somewhere here on forum. I added little pointers to it. Let me find it for you


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> :thumbup: for cup holder. I have my euro cup holder for over 2 months now and i love it. Some people say they dont want to give up US cup holder because it has a small triangle in corner to hold phone. I say, who cares for triangle you get room for 5 phones with euro cup holder


Lol, any DIY out there?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> KOWCC , diy is somewhere here on forum. I added little pointers to it. Let me find it for you


Thx!!!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Mike ABSOLUYELY love it, looks soo classy! I know many have done it and posted it, but bro, this mod never gets old! I want it but -
> 
> 1- do not know how to install it
> 2- not too big on the placement of the cup holders compared to stock. Love my current slot for cell phone.
> ...


It's OEM. Has the VW part numbers on it. Plastic looks and feels OEM as does the little rubber mat inside. It's from a seller that only sells legit OEM VW stuff, came in a very overly well packed box. VWs along with Buicks are very highly regarded as luxury cars in China, so there is a very large market for VW stuff over there. Same type of OEM stuff like your aspherical mirrors! Might as well take advantage of the wonderful exchange rate, also I highly doubt any company would go through the trouble to counterfeit a cup holder for a midsize sedan. Tail lights, headlights, backup cams I can see, but not a difficult (relatively) to get to cupholder.

I used this DIY: http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7...n/304040-b6-euro-cup-holder-install-pics.html

Couple of small differences on getting the gear shifter cover off since I have a 2012/13 style console. Didn't break any tabs, no lost screws, and I even cured two rattles!

Took about 2.5 weeks to get here. I like the cupholder much more than the US spec one. Put your beverage in and press the button and the arms come out and fit the size of your drink. Also, you may lose a cellphone pocket but you gain a much larger compartment that can be used for MANY cellphones! lol Actually using mine as a sunglass holder that actually can hold non-child sized sunglasses. Also, I can perfectly fit my phone behind the little arm that comes down to clasp a cup. 

If you take your time and have a couple of torx drivers and trim removal tools, it's not hard at all and totally worth it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Thx!!!


Here you go:

Read my pointers it will make your installation easier

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-Installation-DONE!&p=81032012#post81032012


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> It's OEM. Has the VW part numbers on it. Plastic looks and feels OEM as does the little rubber mat inside. It's from a seller that only sells legit OEM VW stuff, came in a very overly well packed box. VWs along with Buicks are very highly regarded as luxury cars in China, so there is a very large market for VW stuff over there. Same type of OEM stuff like your aspherical mirrors! Might as well take advantage of the wonderful exchange rate, also I highly doubt any company would go through the trouble to counterfeit a cup holder for a midsize sedan. Tail lights, headlights, backup cams I can see, but not a difficult (relatively) to get to cupholder.
> 
> I used this DIY: http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7...n/304040-b6-euro-cup-holder-install-pics.html
> 
> ...


Link please....damn VORTEX. I spend like $50 a day thanks to you guys!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I have all the tools...you had me at "place for sunglasses" although the drop down storage to the left of the steering wheel is huge its still not convenient for glasses. Plus I don't have a holder on the roof for glasses. ....ok boys i see 2 DIYs now, which is recommended?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Link please....damn VORTEX. I spend like $50 a day thanks to you guys!


I hear ya on the money, you have a PM waiting! :beer:

Both DIYs have useful info, the one from passatworld has really well done step by step with arrows on each pic. That's what I used on my iPhone in the car when I was installing.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I hear ya on the money, you have a PM waiting! :beer:
> 
> Both DIYs have useful info, the one from passatworld has really well done step by step with arrows on each pic. That's what I used on my iPhone in the car when I was installing.


Thanks again guys!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I have all the tools...you had me at "place for sunglasses" although the drop down storage to the left of the steering wheel is huge its still not convenient for glasses. Plus I don't have a holder on the roof for glasses. ....ok boys i see 2 DIYs now, which is recommended?


One from Mike from passatworld. 
*BUT*
Once you get to point where you lift console remove it completely from your car !
Do all your installation outside your car and then put console back.

Trust me this will make everything easier.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> One from Mike from passatworld.
> *BUT*
> Once you get to point where you lift console remove it completely from your car !
> Do all your installation outside your car and then put console back.
> ...


Thanks!


Got these plate LEDs from Deautokey today...can't wait to get the car back tomorrow to try out! Resistor and everything!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> One from Mike from passatworld.
> *BUT*
> Once you get to point where you lift console remove it completely from your car !
> Do all your installation outside your car and then put console back.
> ...


Yeah, I read that part after I installed everything. It wasn't bad at all once the storage bin came off though. I have a hard head and just let the entire console underside rest on my face while I removed the air ducts and put the six screws in.

Also, KOW, since you have the newer style console, after you remove the chrome shifter trim ring, next step is to pop off the lower trim piece, then the buttons, then the ashtray. Those are the differences between the 12/13 and the older consoles. I made you a pic:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Also, I don't know why this ISN'T the standard U.S. cupholder. American's would LOVE this!! :laugh:










Half gallon on the go! 'MURICA!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Just found this. I am seriously considering it but i assume i would need KESSY system as well.
Can anybody read this listing?

http://www.buychina.com/items/volks...d-sensing-device-sensing-tailgate-spvpmtsjllk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Chrome Seat Adjusting Buttons + waiting on Chrome Hedlight Switch Ring


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I read that part after I installed everything. It wasn't bad at all once the storage bin came off though. I have a hard head and just let the entire console underside rest on my face while I removed the air ducts and put the six screws in.
> 
> Also, KOW, since you have the newer style console, after you remove the chrome shifter trim ring, next step is to pop off the lower trim piece, then the buttons, then the ashtray. Those are the differences between the 12/13 and the older consoles. I made you a pic:


Lol, can't ask for more help! Thanks....

Mine looks identical to yours


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Way too cool!


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*Night picture*

I was driving home and saw this location. It's been a while since I've taken a night picture. Pull over and position the car. The camera? A Galaxy S4. Not bad for a smartphone.

Before you say lower it... The positioning in the alley tweaked the rear suspension up. I have VW driver gear springs that have settled. Really like the rake now.

I've documented all my mods and DIYS, including the eurocup holder  in my thread. See my signature for more information.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Rlinetexas said:


> Not really, I want a great tire. Handling wet and dry, comfort and noise.
> 
> I don't see why some go all cheap on tires when it's one of the most important parts of a car.
> 
> Plus why is it ok for a Golf R but not a tuned, lowered CC ?



Agreed. I've had these on since last year and absolutely love them. You're gonna be a happy man.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

ptfern said:


> Agreed. I've had these on since last year and absolutely love them. You're gonna be a happy man.


It's only been one day, but yes I'm in love with these tires. Can't believe the improvement, comfort and handling. 100% recommend these tires.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay or nay? Just did it yesterday and I'm sure if I like it yet








R-line side skirts and lowering in a couple weeks. 


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> Yay or nay? Just did it yesterday and I'm sure if I like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the white grill areas or the front lip?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> Yay or nay? Just did it yesterday and I'm sure if I like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not feeling it bro, too much white! Looks too plasticky!


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Are you referring to the white grill areas or the front lip?


White grills


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Not feeling it bro, too much white! Looks too plasticky!


I think I'm with you on the too much white. I prefer the black but everybody has a white cc blacked out grill. Plan B it is .....


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> White grills
> 
> 
> "Do you know Joe Marsha?"


Looks unfinished because of the fog light areas. But, if you do the fog light areas, that would be way too much white. I agree, it looks too plasticky. 

What about that lip? Are you going to leave the mounting screws visible like that? Are they there because the fitment was off?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> Yay or nay? Just did it yesterday and I'm sure if I like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the eBay fiberglass front lip?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> I think I'm with you on the too much white. I prefer the black but everybody has a white cc blacked out grill. Plan B it is .....
> 
> 
> "Do you know Joe Marsha?"


Personally, I like the colormatched upper front grille but not the lower. Also, just the chrome portion, not the black plastic.

Something for you to consider trying. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That front end has waay too much going on....i see like 3 different shades of white :sly:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That front end has waay too much going on....i see like 3 different shades of white :sly:


x2


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Looks unfinished because of the fog light areas. But, if you do the fog light areas, that would be way too much white. I agree, it looks too plasticky.
> 
> What about that lip? Are you going to leave the mounting screws visible like that? Are they there because the fitment was off?


 For now the lip had to have those visible screws(mounting issue). 


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

praneetloke said:


> x2


Test paint, trying to find the closest match. 


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

What was wrong with the mounting? Is the fitment that bad on it? Im curious because I was considering buying one of these so I could mock up a custom piece, and this one is cheaper then an R-Line lip.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Personally, I like the colormatched upper front grille but not the lower. Also, just the chrome portion, not the black plastic.
> 
> Something for you to consider trying. :thumbup:


I might try your suggestion, 


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> What was wrong with the mounting? Is the fitment that bad on it? Im curious because I was considering buying one of these so I could mock up a custom piece, and this one is cheaper then an R-Line lip.


Unfortunately fiberglass only bends so much....the fitment is so tight that the lip starts to crack from the stress trying to wrap around the curve of the bumper. Other than that I like it. 


"Do you know Joe Marsha?"


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Replaced my RCD-510 with RNS-510 . RCD-510 was sold in 30 minutes :laugh:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

de-baged her


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> Yay or nay? Just did it yesterday and I'm sure if I like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a more finished product with the lip. I think it looks very rough under the current conditions. The lower grill doesn't look like with the colors as I think the contrast of the fog grills really throw them off. In all honesty the mod looks like something a civic kid might do, but I highly applaud going against the grain in search of something that nobody else has. Very cool:thumbup:


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*hmmm*

Parked right across the street from the car I was going to buy instead. Was anyone else in the market for the BRZ/FRS-1 last year? When a BRZ finally came in I sat in it and thought it was way too cheaply constructed. I later saw a brand new one with the tail light filled up with water like a fish bowl. Thinking I made the right choice w my 2012 Sport manual... Now if I could just afford a tune!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cngreeno said:


> Parked right across the street from the car I was going to buy instead. Was anyone else in the market for the BRZ/FRS-1 last year? When a BRZ finally came in I sat in it and thought it was way too cheaply constructed. I later saw a brand new one with the tail light filled up with water like a fish bowl. Thinking I made the right choice w my 2012 Sport manual... Now if I could just afford a tune!!!!


Get a tune and you'll aabsolutely love it....I'd suggest getting a DP first so u can just jump right to stage 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Car was not done yesterday!! No surprise. 18 days and counting to get this darn stage 1.

VW rep responsible for programming the new ECU to the car came out too late in the day to the tune shop. He did finish it last night though 

Today they will flash with APR.....this is the last chance I'm giving them, or else no tune. For Gods sake they just did a stage 3 on a v10 R8, and they can't get my 2.0t right!!!???

Let hope today is a success


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dam man sorry to hear bro....i think itll all be worth it when u drive away with stage 1 and get on it for the first time

:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I know it will....plus looking to get my Neuspeed CAI very soon. Thanks to my buddy Rico!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Oh nice, there ya go!!!!....that turbos gonna be screaming soon


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Don't be fooled by the 15hp claims from adding the pedals. It was more like 7hp for me. But you got r-line ones so you may get 10 (at the pedal), 8 to the wheels. LOL


Spot on man. That was great! Lol :beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/05/15/domestics-win-majority-of-annual-total-quality-awards/

Our car won "Best Large Car" for Stategic Vision's annual Total Quality Awards.  :beer:

Though, I feel that it's a midsize car since it's based on the Passat and not the Phaeton, but whatever. It's... it's an award! :laugh: *leg lamp*


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Me and my buddy with the s4 parked in reverse, cop decided to do the same thing lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Gas station pic anyone?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ugh there's a thread for pics at the pump sir


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ugh there's a thread for pics at the pump sir


Sean, are you part of the police crew now?!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sean, are you part of the police crew now?!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha no just bired at work and thought id point it out to the guy and bust his balls a little lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

-____- boredom at work is the reason I posted lol and well I put my clear turn signals so I guess it fits in this thread lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Booooyaaaa car is done. This will be the longest 4 hours of my life!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/05/15/domestics-win-majority-of-annual-total-quality-awards/
> 
> Our car won "Best Large Car" for Stategic Vision's annual Total Quality Awards.  :beer:
> 
> Though, I feel that it's a midsize car since it's based on the Passat and not the Phaeton, but whatever. It's... it's an award! :laugh: *leg lamp*





KOWCC said:


> Booooyaaaa car is done. This will be the longest 4 hours of my life!


We want to hear all about it after you get it and "test" it out. :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> -____- boredom at work is the reason I posted lol and well I put my clear turn signals so I guess it fits in this thread lol


I hear ya man i get like that all the time



KOWCC said:


> Booooyaaaa car is done.  This will be the longest 4 hours of my life!


SAWEET!!!!....man i feel for u brother, iam the most impatient person in the world when it comes to stuff like that lol

Have fun on ur drive home  but be careful


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I know it will....plus looking to get my Neuspeed CAI very soon. Thanks to my buddy Rico!


Glad to help bro!



KOWCC said:


> Booooyaaaa car is done. This will be the longest 4 hours of my life!


Thats great brother! You are going to fall in love with your car all over again!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And the new muffler is also waiting for me at my doorstep...what an exciting day.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And the new muffler is also waiting for me at my doorstep...what an exciting day.


 👍👍👍👍


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And the new muffler is also waiting for me at my doorstep...what an exciting day.


Thats awesome....soooooo get car, drive spirited home, pick up muffler, drive spirited to muffler shop, have put on, take nice spirited drive around town and enjoy, then make sound clip for us amd lastly go home and fall peacefully asleep with a big cheesy smile on ur face /day


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> 👍👍👍👍


Thanks !!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just ordered the CC a name tag for wuste


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Just ordered the CC a name tag for wuste


Way too recognizable but cute


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Just ordered the CC a name tag for wuste


Nice! :thumbup: Serge is just jealous that I'll see it in person, and he only gets to see pictures 

:wave: hi serge! Hope you talked to Jerry.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Way too recognizable but cute


Thats exactly how i wanted it....very identifiable 



RICO85 said:


> Nice! :thumbup: Serge is just jealous that I'll see it in person, and he only gets to see pictures
> 
> :wave: hi serge! Hope you talked to Jerry.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i know right


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Looks like someone got their car back


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea im gonna take that as a why didn't i do this sooner wow :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't even tried sport mode yet!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Sport mode + traction control off = :heart:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea im gonna take that as a why didn't i do this sooner wow :laugh:


First question I asked myself !!! Hahahaha


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't even tried sport mode yet!!





AZ_CC said:


> Sport mode + traction control off = :heart:


He's not lying


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> First question I asked myself !!! Hahahaha


I was the same


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> He's not lying


No he's not...it never revved that high before....

What a beautiful day... Picked up my car with APR Stage 1. Get home and these were waiting for me

1- muffler
2-brighter city lights
3-deautokey plate lights
4-floor mat VW aluminum emblems


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> No he's not...it never revved that high before....
> 
> What a beautiful day... Picked up my car with APR Stage 1. Get home and these were waiting for me
> 
> ...


Floor mat emblems?? I looked them up, looks like they screw directly into the floor mats?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> No he's not...it never revved that high before....
> 
> What a beautiful day... Picked up my car with APR Stage 1. Get home and these were waiting for me
> 
> ...


Nice dude! Welcome to the "tuned" side


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Floor mat emblems?? I looked them up, looks like they screw directly into the floor mats?


Correct, also got a pair of ABT Sportline emblems...will decide which to use tonight. Also want one on the trunk floor mat placed in the middle all they way at the bottom (next to where the handle is for pulling up the mat)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Nice dude! Welcome to the "tuned" side


Thanks bro....putting in my order for the CAI probably a lot sooner than I thought....yeah it's definitely a bug!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks bro....putting in my order for the CAI probably a lot sooner than I thought....yeah it's definitely a bug!!











 coming to a freshly tuned CC near you


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> coming to a freshly tuned CC near you


Lol!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats exactly how i wanted it....very identifiable
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i know right


Wow wow wow slow down here, gang! 


Or russian mobs r comin to het yaaa


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

For what I paid, it's extremely superior quality and also excellent welding.










And what do you guys think of the emblems?









Also here's the pair of ABTSs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Karemski, cnt wait to hear ur review


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I have some extra sets of Canbus 13smd LEDs (194s) for the city lights....if you have city lights and are interested, please PM me. Here' s pic of the city bulbs on:










Here's the actual bulb









Canbus, error free, and i would say about 5000k. I've ran them for over a year now and they are flawless.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Got some goodies to install this weekend...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got some goodies to install this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Stage 2 pipe as well!

My Neuspeed CAI ships tomorrow, thanks to my buddy Rico!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks! Where did you pick up the muffler btw??? Thing looks siccc


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> For what I paid, it's extremely superior quality and also excellent welding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!! Muffler isn't bad eh?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Sweet!! Muffler isn't bad eh?


It looks awesome. Wanted to ask you, besides the connection in the back to the stock piping, did your muffler guy weld on the hooks too to attach to the car?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Thanks! Where did you pick up the muffler btw??? Thing looks siccc


Thanks to Brasil, he pointed it out to me...eBay, and for a whopping $39.99 shipped.

eBay item # 300879389397

Watch Brasils videos and you will be sold in the first 2 seconds!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool muffler and a cheap price, are you going make a video?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Cool muffler and a cheap price, are you going make a video?


Brasil has several videos, all kinds, start up, idle, driving, etc...look back a few pages. However he also deleted the main muffler and the cat. I'm just replacing the resonator with this new piece..sound may be a little quieter than Brasils.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So I forgot to mention, when I picked up my car this evening from the tune shop with my new Stage 1 , the tuner took a pic of me as I was taking off.










Yeah it's fast....lol..


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> So I forgot to mention, when I picked up my car this evening from the tune shop with my new Stage 1 , the tuner took a pic of me as I was taking off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome pic bro! ic:
I bet you were like :heart::laugh:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It looks awesome. Wanted to ask you, besides the connection in the back to the stock piping, did your muffler guy weld on the hooks too to attach to the car?


Yeah, but we used the rubber things that the original got mounted onto, just have to go back again to do a little more to keep it completely from moving because sometimes it wiggles a bit lol nbd tho. 

Cheers on the buy man, glad I could find something cheap that people can afford and that everyone (at least until now) likes!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah, but we used the rubber things that the original got mounted onto, just have to go back again to do a little more to keep it completely from moving because sometimes it wiggles a bit lol nbd tho.
> 
> Cheers on the buy man, glad I could find something cheap that people can afford and that everyone (at least until now) likes!


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Received my Kuda Mount yesterday and literally installed this morning.








Now my biggest problem is installing a cradle to where it sits flush and running my lighting cable to the mount. Might have to modify the mount a little bit. But here it is installed.









I do see a little gap in between the center and the mount and it activated my OCD. Can you guys see it?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Look fine!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Selling these ABT Sportline aluminum floor mat emblems. Brand new and measure 4.5 X 1.5 inches. PM me if interested.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for confirming!


No problem! You're going to love the way that thing sounds


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

aRe757 said:


> Received my Kuda Mount yesterday and literally installed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is it?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

sk8too said:


> what is it?


Looks like a mount for an iPhone5.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

sk8too said:


> what is it?


It's a mount for your iPhone/phone that has an OEM look specifically made for your car. Matches the color of your interior color. It's called Kuda Mount.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Received my Kuda Mount yesterday and literally installed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that switch for? Also like you how have your iPhone charger coming up from the cup holder area. When I install my euro cup holder I may do something like that.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What's that switch for? Also like you how have your iPhone charger coming up from the cup holder area. When I install my euro cup holder I may do something like that.


It's a bypass switch for my appradio2 so that the video playback doesn't cut off when I'm driving, not safe but it's a must. My iphone cable is coming from underneath the middle console. I just made a hole on the triangle area and stuck it through.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*APR Intake Cleaning*

I put down around 10k on my APR Carbonio, and i guess its time to clean the filter....

http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=99-5000

is ^^^ that correct solution for that?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Always enjoy reading this thread... give me more ideas and lists o stuff to do.... just not have enough time and not enough budget(kid in college.....) lol

will start working window tint tonight. hopefully next month to do CAI, lowering with H&R.... and GC body kits.... and hopefully APR stage I will be nice Birthday gift from other half.... lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I put down around 10k on my APR Carbonio, and i guess its time to clean the filter....
> 
> http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=99-5000
> 
> is ^^^ that correct solution for that?


Yep that's the one, cleaner and oiler


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed. Then buffed it with Menzerna FG400 1200 grit Compound. Then Hit it with the buffer again with Hi-Gloss wax. She's purty. 










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cook0066...is that pearl white paint on your car??
From that photo, it does not look like the candy white.
Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Cook0066...is that pearl white paint on your car??
> From that photo, it does not look like the candy white.
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


It's White Gold Metallic. Has a little white in it. Prolly the way the sun is hitting it. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Aahhh, I see it better now. On my cellphone taptalk app, it looked pearl white.

looks good. always appreciate a day of polishing.:thumbup:


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tuned*



KOWCC said:


> So I forgot to mention, when I picked up my car this evening from the tune shop with my new Stage 1 , the tuner took a pic of me as I was taking off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on the tune, hope you like it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx bro..absolutely love it!!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro..absolutely love it!!!


Man... I need a tune lol
Did u get a dyno whp at all or no?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro..absolutely love it!!!


Because I drove a stg2 cc (apr) and man it's awesome lol


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Made chrome rings for my fogs...


















Pics taken with my EVO


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

What size is our exhaust pipe. Is it 2.5 inches. Tia. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

re2gie01 said:


> Made chrome rings for my fogs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see the pic homie


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Somebody was creeping on me 

http://youtu.be/x1QY1t5Obm4


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Man... I need a tune lol
> Did u get a dyno whp at all or no?


No dyno.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Somebody was creeping on me
> 
> http://youtu.be/x1QY1t5Obm4


Nice bro! Gotta speed away from them creeps. Lol!
Car sounds great by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Nice bro! Gotta speed away from them creeps. Lol!
> Car sounds great by the way :thumbup:


Speaking the truth!!! Thank you, bro!!! Glad ur approve it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car sounds good serge, cant beat it for $40


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And what do you guys think of the emblems?


Are these emblems OEM? If so, what's the part number?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Are these emblems OEM? If so, what's the part number?


Non OEM, eBay. Just look up "floor mat emblem"


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Non OEM, eBay. Just look up "floor mat emblem"


I see, thanks.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Gorillapimp said:


> Yay or nay? Just did it yesterday and I'm sure if I like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to be a nay from me. Too much white. Get some black back in there to match up with the fog light grills.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Added H&R Sport Springs yesterday. Also, Plastidipped the grill. Will do the wheels and trim as well soon.

Before: 



















After:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> What size is our exhaust pipe. Is it 2.5 inches. Tia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


It is 2.25



Stero1D said:


> Somebody was creeping on me
> 
> http://youtu.be/x1QY1t5Obm4


Do you have anything else on the exhaust besides the DP? If so, why doesnt mine sound like that? I am getting the muffler removed next week, I definitely need some more sound!



RICO85 said:


> Nice bro! Gotta speed away from them creeps. Lol!
> Car sounds great by the way :thumbup:


I need that kind of sound or the sound that Brasil has



AZ_CC said:


> Car sounds good serge, cant beat it for $40


So did he buy the $40 exhaust that brasil bought and installed? If so I need to order one


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Will this fit the CC. I remember someone bought one. But can't remember for sure. 

http://bit.ly/10xIOCI


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Will this fit the CC. I remember someone bought one. But can't remember for sure.
> 
> http://bit.ly/10xIOCI
> 
> ...


Id go with this one. Their price has gone up by $70 since two months ago, but it has great welds and lines up pretty well without any issues. This is the one AZ_CC uses.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> So did he buy the $40 exhaust that brasil bought and installed? If so I need to order one


No he paid a muffler shop $40 to delete either the muffler, resonato, or both....he has a catted Apr DP....urs is catless Danny so it prolly has a little more sound


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> No he paid a muffler shop $40 to delete either the muffler, resonato, or both....he has a catted Apr DP....urs is catless Danny so it prolly has a little more sound


Are you saying he has more or I should have more. And I need to go to another shop because they are trying to charge me $150 to remove the muffler and weld a pipe to it. I thought they were nuts for a price like that.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

ringding said:


> Going to be a nay from me. Too much white. Get some black back in there to match up with the fog light grills.


I agree...but hey it's your car. You do what you like!!!



Stero1D said:


> Somebody was creeping on me
> 
> http://youtu.be/x1QY1t5Obm4


Did you only have the res deleted? And just to confirm, the res is what connects to the tips correct?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Id go with this one. Their price has gone up by $70 since two months ago, but it has great welds and lines up pretty well without any issues. This is the one AZ_CC uses.


Which one. No link. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

re2gie01 said:


> Made chrome rings for my fogs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know what you did there. I've contemplated doing the same thing by cutting off the fins on mine as well.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Are you saying he has more or I should have more. And I need to go to another shop because they are trying to charge me $150 to remove the muffler and weld a pipe to it. I thought they were nuts for a price like that.


Yea man totally over priced, u need to find a new exhaust shop



cook0066 said:


> Which one. No link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Heres the one i have and works great

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2010-V...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c4713b67&vxp=mtr


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car sounds good serge, cant beat it for $40


Thanks bro! I likey too... But damn that little double fart on 1st n 2nd gear.. How get rid if that?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Which one. No link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


My mistake here you go


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea man totally over priced, u need to find a new exhaust shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea man totally over priced, u need to find a new exhaust shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for covering my as*s* Sean. And yes it is way overpriced


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks for covering my as*s* Sean. And yes it is way overpriced


I got u brah!!! Lol


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Any soundclips of a 2.0t running no mid muffler?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

X37 said:


> Any soundclips of a 2.0t running no mid muffler?


Check back a few pages for a link I posted or search YouTube for Vw cc exhaust | no cat | no resonator | aftermarket muffler


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Isn't he looking for just no mid...you don't have a cat either.

Anyhow Brasil, installed muffler yesterday and ABSOLUYELY no sound. It's super quite! May beed to remove mid muffler!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So if X37 wants a no mid sound then I may have one for him soon if I remove the suitcase, now knowing that the rear muffler didn't change a thing.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had to go to the dentist today. Looked back at the car and snapped this shot. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LOL @ the parking


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> LOL @ the parking


Always. Parked on the other side of the lot. No one out there. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Isn't he looking for just no mid...you don't have a cat either.
> 
> Anyhow Brasil, installed muffler yesterday and ABSOLUYELY no sound. It's super quite! May beed to remove mid muffler!


Weird, but yeah I suppose it makes sense.. And hey MORE AIR FLOW!! Lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Had to go to the dentist today. Looked back at the car and snapped this shot. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims look good on the cc, never thought of putting those on.. Size??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Exciting! First neuspeed part ever  

Thnx, Rico for making it happen!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Isn't he looking for just no mid...you don't have a cat either.
> 
> Anyhow Brasil, installed muffler yesterday and ABSOLUYELY no sound. It's super quite! May beed to remove mid muffler!


Kill that muffler, brah!!! U will love it!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Those rims look good on the cc, never thought of putting those on.. Size??


Audi RS wheels. 19x8.5 all around. With Continental Extreme Contact DWS 235/35 19. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Audi RS wheels. 19x8.5 all around. With Continental Extreme Contact DWS 235/35 19.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Looks good man, good tire choice as well


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kill that muffler, brah!!! U will love it!


X2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Had to go to the dentist today. Looked back at the car and snapped this shot. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, and the best way to park these cars!!


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nice, and the best way to park these cars!!


Ditto. You taking this to a mud fest? I tease only 'cause I just lowered mine and LOVE IT! Wheels are hot tho, there are VERY few wheels in this place I get chubs over... these are in that group. Don't bury these up into your fender either, man that's awful, makes it look like you have match box wheels. Just don't understand it with some folks on this ride.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

AZ_CC said:


> LOL @ the parking


:thumbup::beer:
He parks like that at home too. :laugh:
Have ribbed him for it a few times on here. All in good fun of course.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> So if X37 wants a no mid sound then I may have one for him soon if I remove the suitcase, now knowing that the rear muffler didn't change a thing.


I removed the rear muffler/resonator, put a striaght pipe in and there is no difference in sound or loudness. All I did was loose 25 pounds.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> He parks like that at home too. :laugh:
> Have ribbed him for it a few times on here. All in good fun of course.


I know you have. We parked like that cause the house beside us is vacant. Gives extra room 



ringding said:


> Ditto. You taking this to a mud fest? I tease only 'cause I just lowered mine and LOVE IT! Wheels are hot tho, there are VERY few wheels in this place I get chubs over... these are in that group. Don't bury these up into your fender either, man that's awful, makes it look like you have match box wheels. Just don't understand it with some folks on this ride.


I know it needs to be lowered. Getting ready to go on H&R Sport springs. 1.2 inches I think. Not too low. Just enough. Thanks for the compliment in the wheels. Looked for a couple months. Saw those on an Audi and likes em. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

waltern said:


> I removed the rear muffler/resonator, put a striaght pipe in and there is no difference in sound or loudness. All I did was loose 25 pounds.


So, what's an cheap way of getting more tone without sounding like a ricer.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> So, what's an cheap way of getting more tone without sounding like a ricer.


Vw's won't sound like a rice because of the actual engine tone. Unless u slap a fat can muffler on there lol IMO my car doesn't sound ricey it has a nice deep tone unlike Hondas and their v-teeeeeeeeeeeec lol


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Quick question, I was in traffic on I-77 today, car cut off. I put it on neutral and tried restarting, had to try it 2 times. Temp outside was 88, had the ac on and it's a 2013 cc S+. 93 octane always. Any ideas and thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Quick question, I was in traffic on I-77 today, car cut off. I put it on neutral and tried restarting, had to try it 2 times. Temp outside was 88, had the ac on and it's a 2013 cc S+. 93 octane always. Any ideas and thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're the second guy with a 13 to have that happen to.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> You're the second guy with a 13 to have that happen to.


That's correct....crazy!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm hearing more and more quality issues with the 13. I recall when Snobrdrdan got his 13 and was surprised at all the cost saving at the undercarriage of the car...cheap plastics


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Vw's won't sound like a rice because of the actual engine tone. Unless u slap a fat can muffler on there lol IMO my car doesn't sound ricey it has a nice deep tone unlike Hondas and their v-teeeeeeeeeeeec lol


Cool!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Vw's won't sound like a rice because of the actual engine tone. Unless u slap a fat can muffler on there lol IMO my car doesn't sound ricey it has a nice deep tone unlike Hondas and their v-teeeeeeeeeeeec lol


Nothing (except v8's) beats the sound of a VR, though.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Nothing (except v8's) beats the sound of a VR, though.


Except maybe the sound of a wildebeest in heat.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Exciting! First neuspeed part ever
> 
> Glad to help brotha!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Im still waiting on word about that FMIC neuspeed is working on Rico....i hooe u have some good news to tell me at wuste


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Can any of you Charlotte guys recommend a good tint shop in South Charlotte?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Im still waiting on word about that FMIC neuspeed is working on Rico....i hooe u have some good news to tell me at wuste


I'm still waiting on word too bro. I did see good things today wen I stopped by though.  Hopefully next week I'll have something for you bro....I am completely stoked for Wuste!! See you there bro :wave:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

not today but few days ago I cleaned the CC like never before. The paint is sooooo smooths its unreal. Looks better than new!

wash
iron out 
clay
manzerna gf400 
M205
Wolfgang sealant 3.0
Adams vrt

cell phone pics :sly:

PS. Im thinking of trading/selling my wheels only if anyone is local?


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I know it will not replicate if I took it to keffervw where I got the car from. Another thing I have noticed, sometimes it crunches when putting the car in gear. The shifter crunches. Does anyone still have the waste gate rattle or flutter? Mine does it sometimes, went to the dealership and asked them about it, they never heard of it. Keffervw. My car us a dsg, thanks you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> not today but few days ago I cleaned the CC like never before. The paint is sooooo smooths its unreal. Looks better than new!
> 
> wash
> iron out
> ...


How do you like that Menzerna FG400. Did my CC with it the other day. Awesome stuff in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I love it. Took some time to figure it out with the MF pad used it on speed 4 and 5 on my porter cable but took out 99% of swirls and marks. Big fan :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I'm still waiting on word too bro. I did see good things today wen I stopped by though.  Hopefully next week I'll have something for you bro....I am completely stoked for Wuste!! See you there bro :wave:


Alright cool...i know were freaking counting down the days were soo excited....try and park next to me if u see me there Frida, ill be there tThursday


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Alright cool...i know were freaking counting down the days were soo excited....try and park next to me if u see me there Frida, ill be there tThursday


Will do brother! I will be rolling in on Friday with the big group meeting in Barstow. Most of the PacNW, NorCal, and SoCal guys will be meeting there, so it should be a pretty big group of cars. I would like to get a bunch of us CC guys parking together. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Will do brother! I will be rolling in on Friday with the big group meeting in Barstow. Most of the PacNW, NorCal, and SoCal guys will be meeting there, so it should be a pretty big group of cars. I would like to get a bunch of us CC guys parking together. That would be pretty cool.


Yea man for sure, were gonna have nice group of CCs there....definitely need a group pic of us all for the forum


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea man for sure, were gonna have nice group of CCs there....definitely need a group pic of us all for the forum


Yeah that's a must bro! Got to show them eastcoast guys that we can park our cars next to eachother too...hahaha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Yeah that's a must bro! Got to show them eastcoast guys that we can park our cars next to eachother too...hahaha


:laugh::laugh::laugh: i know right....its goin down at wuste


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: i know right....its goin down at wuste


Sure is! I can't wait. I'm getting more and more excited every day


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

RICO85 said:


> Will do brother! I will be rolling in on Friday with the big group meeting in Barstow. Most of the PacNW, NorCal, and SoCal guys will be meeting there, so it should be a pretty big group of cars. I would like to get a bunch of us CC guys parking together. That would be pretty cool.


Oooh sh!t Rico and I are gonna look boss driving together from Barstow to Wuste. I'm coming with the SacWater caravan from Sacramento. Any Seattle peeps meeting up in Sacramento?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

X37 said:


> Oooh sh!t Rico and I are gonna look boss driving together from Barstow to Wuste. I'm coming with the SacWater caravan from Sacramento. Any Seattle peeps meeting up in Sacramento?


Can't wait bro! Your CC going to be sporting the Bentley's?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

RICO85 said:


> Can't wait bro! Your CC going to be sporting the Bentley's?


Yes sir, I just bought Solo Werk coilovers because funds were a little too short for bags. Can't have wheel gap, it would be a disgrace to your wheels.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

X37 said:


> Yes sir, I just bought Solo Werk coilovers because funds were a little too shirt for bags. Can't have wheel gap, it would be a disgrace to your wheels.


Your wheels now my friend :wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boys, your 3-some is getting outa control 

Lol, very excited for you, and I wish i could be there!!! Take some nice pics.

My favorite pics are those taken while rolling on the highway in a caravan!......here's my dream angle, that I would like my car captured in one day....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I ordered Clear DRL light on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221215934186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Does anyone know good pace to have DRL turned off around nassau county?(mean as someone/shop with VAG) would like to turn off DRL and flicker off so I can order HID afterwords..... 

thisweekend also trying to do roof. I decided to plastidip with glossy coat. Tinting windows, I have to make time to bring to the guy since I never get home before 7pm on weekdays....


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> I love it. Took some time to figure it out with the MF pad used it on speed 4 and 5 on my porter cable but took out 99% of swirls and marks. Big fan :thumbup:


I had a few swirls on mine. Took them off. Plus got a lot of the crap that was in the paint off. Added that extra shine also. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Boys, your 3-some is getting outa control
> 
> Lol, very excited for you, and I wish i could be there!!! Take some nice pics.
> 
> My favorite pics are those taken while rolling on the highway in a caravan!......here's my dream angle, that I would like my car captured in one day....


Were just soo excited lol  pics for sure for u guys 

That is an awesome picture, im sure there'll be some pics being taken....idk about the Cali cruise, it'll prolly be big, buti think we have about 40-50 ppl in ours....but thats just ppl that have said they were in or signed up....u know there's always the silent ones that just show up


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

We have a huge show tomorrow as well...will share pics


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SWEET!!!!....gotta rep them CCs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Selling my chrome OEM exhaust tips....check them out in the CC Parts thread.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I had purchased r-line door sills (thin aluminum ones) a year ago, but my CC is a Lux Ltd, so I had to remove them. Replaced with these super high quality CC sills. They have a rubber lining all around plus the aluminum bends around the top and lower edges (see last pic)...I'm really happy with them!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I had purchased r-line door sills (thin aluminum ones) a year ago, but my CC is a Lux Ltd, so I had to remove them. Replaced with these super high quality CC sills. They have a rubber lining all around plus the aluminum bends around the top and lower edges (see last pic)...I'm really happy with them!


Those look great bro! :thumbup: I might have to invest in a pair of those myself.

There will be plenty of pictures to go around. Maybe we can set up some rolling night shots on the strip.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i hit some animal on the highway last night
cracked my fog grill and bumper
and theres its hair stuck in between my rim and tire haha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Those look great bro! :thumbup: I might have to invest in a pair of those myself.
> 
> There will be plenty of pictures to go around. Maybe we can set up some rolling night shots on the strip.


That would be awesome to do....were gonna have some fun runs too, me and sword wanted to run for sure....were gonna have to have a CC day or night mini meet there


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That would be awesome to do....were gonna have some fun runs too, me and sword wanted to run for sure....were gonna have to have a CC day or night mini meet there


I think that a night meet would be great, and maybe dinner too?! Well, atleast a couple of drinks. Lol!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I think that a night meet would be great, and maybe dinner too?! Well, atleast a couple of drinks. Lol!


Yea man thats what me and my wife were talking about....dinner, cruise and then maybe a few cocktails back at the hotel


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang ciki, that animal messed ur bumper up....time for an R line bumper


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Somebody was creeping on me
> 
> http://youtu.be/x1QY1t5Obm4


That sound bloody amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea man thats what me and my wife were talking about....dinner, cruise and then maybe a few cocktails back at the hotel


That sounds good bro. Hopefully we can get a big group. It would be pretty bad ass to have a bunch of CCs cruising the strip together.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That sounds good bro. Hopefully we can get a big group. It would be pretty bad ass to have a bunch of CCs cruising the strip together.


That would be freaking awesome


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Made a couple of holes in my ski hatch to port some base through.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

At SOWO , check out my Instagram for some pictures of some sick CC's here at the show! 

Leo_vdubb


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> At SOWO , check out my Instagram for some pictures of some sick CC's here at the show!
> 
> Leo_vdubb


Link?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Made a couple of holes in my ski hatch to port some base through.


That is exactly what I want to do! Can you share details? Absolutely amazing looking!

Looks like your seats are real leather, correct?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

KOWCC said:


> That is exactly what I want to do! Can you share details? Absolutely amazing looking!
> 
> Looks like your seats are real leather, correct?


Seats are factory leather.

I just cut the two holes. Top hole needed the internal metal for the catch trimming down a little but it all still works fine. Just had the intakes in my parts bin.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Link?


Instagram app on iPhone/android etc... 
Search
Leo_vdubb


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dynoed today and got some numbers for both race file and pump files....the race file made a little more torque and had it come on earlier while the pump tune made a little less torque later in power band, it did however make more HP....temps were in the 80s....im gonna roll with the pump tune and meth from now on, i like the way it made more HP....i can deal with the tirque being delayed some and a little lower, its not like these fwd cars need that much

Race file 269whp 316wtq










Pump file 276whp 313wtq










Both files on same graph


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are some great numbers dude!:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Those are some great numbers dude!:thumbup:


Thx man!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed new set of interior leds... 
Looks phenomenal.. Very bright, no blue tint... PM if there are any questions

Going to shop for a glove and trunk one soon...


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Sick numbers AZ! Cant wait to go stage 2. APR summer sale cant come fast enough:banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx man!!!


Awesome outcome! Where's the dyno with no meth? 

Sick numbers for s2 and meth nonetheless!!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Sick numbers AZ! Cant wait to go stage 2. APR summer sale cant come fast enough:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thx man, i was ecstatic myself....im sure you'll love it, adding DP and tune are by far the best mods



Turb02 said:


> Awesome outcome! Where's the dyno with no meth?
> 
> Sick numbers for s2 and meth nonetheless!!!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



Thx bro....i was going to do without meth but it skipped my mind to....i just wanted to see the difference between the 100 file and 91 file


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

*Bluetooth Install Complete*

Last week I installed a 9w7 in replacement of my 9w3. Super easy, just click and play, as most know, just doing this only allows your streaming to come from the right speakers in the car. So today, I finished up wiring in the two wires needed to go from the bluetooth to the head unit. Super easy actually with a nice snake tool.

Referencing this site: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a6/9w7-VW-bluetooth-module.htm which seems to be the one out there with the most info on this, it states the need to buy a 000 979 009 and a 000 979 010 repair wire, cut them and then solder them together with a 009 on one end and a 010 on the other.

Well, when I bought the 9w7 kit, it came with a harness that I really didn't need (I bought the kit for a ground up install thinking I had no bluetooth module already).

Turns out, in that harness are four WHOLE wires, no solder, that have a 009 on one end and a 010 on the other.

To make a long story longer, I used two of these wires and if anyone else out there wants the other two for a similar job, PM me and I'll just mail them to you.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Installed the yellow fog today. Also, turned my VCDS to use fogs as DRL, not sure how that will work out yet.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Made videos*

check out my vdieos =)

2.0T Stock
- K&N Typhoon Intake
- Suitcase Delete



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEE_h1pHqP4


debating if i should do a muffler delete or not.. hmm decisions..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ringding said:


> Installed the yellow fog today. Also, turned my VCDS to use fogs as DRL, not sure how that will work out yet.


With that setup. Do your parking lights and tails also turn on?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

mEed said:


> check out my vdieos =)
> 
> 2.0T Stock
> - K&N Typhoon Intake
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

"Speed Bump" I hear a noise, and then I notice this, driver side near the suitcase.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What is that that's bent like that? Looks like it took a hit!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't tell in the dark, but look like some of the plastic cover, well have a better look tomorrow.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> With that setup. Do your parking lights and tails also turn on?


I'll have to report back on that, this is just using the switch at a time of day when sensor turns DRL off... if it was daylight, the DRL would have been on as well. I was going to turn the DRL off but saw I could use the fogs as DRL instead. I'll get a snapshot tomorrow in daylight to see.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Installed Euro Headlight switch. New bulbs. Love them. Dealership wanted $50 deductible to replace my headlight bulb after owning the car for 4 days and having extended warranty and certified pre owned warranty. Canceling my extended warranty since ill void it anyway. 


Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=140749512208


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Post Processed a few pics from last weekend...





If I ever get her shoes on, Ill be taking more/better photos. These were taken in between locations while photoshooting my niece for her 13th birthday. Not staged at all.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> If I ever get her shoes on, Ill be taking more/better photos. These were taken in between locations while photoshooting my niece for her 13th birthday. Not staged at all.


Nice shots ,bro!!!! Love ur headlights  Where did you get them from


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Nice shots ,bro!!!! Love ur headlights  Where did you get them from


Thanks, I really enjoy photography and a static subject is easy to shoot.

Lol, I saw you were looking to trade yours?!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Wash wax.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

A friend took pictures of my car today.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Schippersss said:


> Wash wax.


Nice wheels. I like them a lot


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks great Amp :thumbup: i like it alot more black with ur summer wheels on


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

I agree, Ampiler, beautiful. Grill plasti-dip or color matched?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks  

The chrome is vinyl wrapped in Black metallic from 3M control tac. Plasti dip is too matte for the clean look.


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

Shot this, rare lighting [URL="http://s1305.photobucket.com/...-16184-00000CCDD90FAD3F_zps0bdbaab7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
[URL="http://s1305.photobucket.com/...-16184-00000CCF51F22E9D_zps460f0719.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

My rear tires look like the stick out a bit more then the front, if I add a 3mm or 5mm spacer on the front will it look more balance or not really


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks good Rlinetexas....man do these cars look soo freaking sexy!!!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!! I have to agree there are some sexy CC's in here


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Hopefully this is right in that sexy category. Dipped the Daytona's today as well as the trim around the doors and back.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Loks good man....i want some Daytonas badly :heart:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Loks good man....i want some Daytonas badly :heart:


How much?!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> That is exactly what I want to do! Can you share details? Absolutely amazing looking!
> 
> Looks like your seats are real leather, correct?


+1... And yeah it must be a V6 with leather option'


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> How much?!


Hard to tell....shipping will definitely inflate the price....i love the style of them though....id like to get my hands on some and have them powder coated gloss black


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Schippersss said:


> Wash wax.


I love that colour, especially with those wheels.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks! are touareg v10 (atheo) wheels.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That sound bloody amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Grilled few vdubs


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Grilled few vdubs


Haha sick


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Grilled few vdubs


Looking good bro!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

The gti looks a little rare still


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> A friend took pictures of my car today.


Honestly look at these is like you took the idea in my head minus wheels and put it to your CC. Excellent work sir I love it


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Grillin' dubs. Nice.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

My friend just got done doing some minor paint correction on my CC. Had some spider webbing on my trunk, black trim pieces, and tail lights. He just sent me a couple phone pics to show off. Lol!
Enjoy!!
Side by side of the trim piece between the trunk and rear window. 








My hood!! Lol








Side shot!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looking good Ric, looks ready for WUSTE!!! :beer:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks dude! Let's hope I can keep it this way til then


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> My friend just got done doing some minor paint correction on my CC. Had some spider webbing on my trunk, black trim pieces, and tail lights. He just sent me a couple phone pics to show off. Lol!
> Enjoy!!
> Side by side of the trim piece between the trunk and rear window.
> 
> ...


What did he use for the black trim?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Some selected pics for today's 2nd annual "European Car Club" meet...

















And yes I got a chance to ride passenger in a 2012 CC R-line stage 3, custom everything even turbo.....tuned by APR...with "only" 405hp at the wheels  lol....it blew my mind!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

E36 love

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> E36 love
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Just 4 u bro


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I love that wing, I want one for my convertible.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. I miss the ones I had every time I see one.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here was my pride and joy frankenbimmer. 95 325is with a 98 M3 3.2L drive train. Bad pics, sorry

















Here she is with the 75 2002 that I bought from the original owner









Then the 95 M3 that I blew the diff out of on the tail of the Dragon.









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> What did he use for the black trim?


 Meguiars D300 compound followed by HD Polish. Still haven't seen it in person (stuck at work)  but it looks great in the pictures he sent


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

seemed like a nice place for an umbrella :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok Boyz, every one knows how many $100's I have spent on LED's, maybe a few hundred on that darn license plates that keeps throwing codes. I have tried everything including the full housing kits from Psyspeed and still get codes / lights flicker / lights are too blue. I have went through 2 sets of Psyspeed ones.

I am finally happy with one setup now. I wish i had known about DeAutokey.com from the beginning. I know you can find similar bulbs on ebay (that look identical), but DeAutokeys are better quality, believe me. Its not about that fact that they look the same, its about the chemical composition of the actual SMD. I have not seen any led out there that is more white, more crisp, more stable than the ones DeAuto sells. All my bulbls are now from them and they match 100%, no joke, and hey, LIFETIME guarantee, who else offers that.

DeAuto's plate leds looks like the ones from Psyspeed, but the resistor is 1/5 the size. They are super bright and super white!, no tint of yellow or blue. I liked them soo much that I wanted to share my experience with everyone. I like promoting good quality products, as you guys already know. They agreed to give everyone 10% off on those kits when you use discout code : KOWCC10. YES, my name is an officilal discount code...how pimp is that??? LOL.

Enjoy guys, it has my sticker of approval!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

> And yes I got a chance to ride passenger in a 2012 CC R-line stage 3, custom everything even turbo.....tuned by APR...with "only" 405hp at the wheels  lol....it blew my mind!


Very cool cars, love the line up


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice. No bulb out error with those?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

ciki said:


> seemed like a nice place for an umbrella :laugh:


hahaha! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Nice. No bulb out error with those?


No sir! PSYSPEED had no error either, but they didn't last and they were very blue, and they flickered


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> No sir! PSYSPEED had no error either, but they didn't last and they were very blue, and they flickered


Thanks for the write up, one of the reason we all come here.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ok Boyz, every one knows how many $100's I have spent on LED's, maybe a few hundred on that darn license plates that keeps throwing codes. I have tried everything including the full housing kits from Psyspeed and still get codes / lights flicker / lights are too blue. I have went through 2 sets of Psyspeed ones.
> 
> I am finally happy with one setup now. I wish i had known about DeAutokey.com from the beginning. I know you can find similar bulbs on ebay (that look identical), but DeAutokeys are better quality, believe me. Its not about that fact that they look the same, its about the chemical composition of the actual SMD. I have not seen any led out there that is more white, more crisp, more stable than the ones DeAuto sells. All my bulbls are now from them and they match 100%, no joke, and hey, LIFETIME guarantee, who else offers that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. We didn't even know about that company until you PM about your experience. We are happy we can create a high quality LED that is classy enough for your car.

I won't comment on any other product as I don't know them but there are a lot of LED that look similar to ours... But like you said, it is all about the SMD LED and the light temperature that will make the LED look good.. 
http://deautokey.com/product/crisp-white-vw-cc-license-plate-led-error-free-fits-09-current

Thanks again for the review and feedback 

Enjoy the discount code :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok Boyz, every one knows how many $100's I have spent on LED's, maybe a few hundred on that darn license plates that keeps throwing codes. I have tried everything including the full housing kits from Psyspeed and still get codes / lights flicker / lights are too blue. I have went through 2 sets of Psyspeed ones.
> 
> I am finally happy with one setup now. I wish i had known about DeAutokey.com from the beginning. I know you can find similar bulbs on ebay (that look identical), but DeAutokeys are better quality, believe me. Its not about that fact that they look the same, its about the chemical composition of the actual SMD. I have not seen any led out there that is more white, more crisp, more stable than the ones DeAuto sells. All my bulbls are now from them and they match 100%, no joke, and hey, LIFETIME guarantee, who else offers that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the coupon code. Just ordered a set.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Just for curiosity I plasti dip one of my tail lights. I was surprised the amount of light during the day. Pulled it off because I need to get Texas State safety done and would probably not pass.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did my fogs. I used stuff from my local sign writers. It's about 1/10 of the price of laminx, I will see how it holds up over the next while.

http://db.tt/mCfhtAL2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Just for curiosity I plasti dip one of my tail lights. I was surprised the amount of light during the day. Pulled it off because I need to get Texas State safety done and would probably not pass.


That actually looks pretty good


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Just for curiosity I plasti dip one of my tail lights. I was surprised the amount of light during the day. Pulled it off because I need to get Texas State safety done and would probably not pass.


Using Plastidip's smoke option or something else?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Just for curiosity I plasti dip one of my tail lights. I was surprised the amount of light during the day. Pulled it off because I need to get Texas State safety done and would probably not pass.


That looks amazing. This is exactly what i am looking to do with my tails and turns. Maybe I should give it a try. The worst thing that can happen is that I may not like it and the good thing is that I can just remove it.



ringding said:


> Using Plastidip's smoke option or something else?


My question exactly. By the looks of it, it looks like he was using the regular stuff. I will be doing this on Thursday. My car is already blacked out and I am going for the "murdered" out look and this will do my car must justice if it turns out well. Hopefully it does. I want to drive and only allow people to see....nothing.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Just went and bought 4 more cans of plastidip and two more buckets. Is it me, or does everyone do this?

Every time that I go into The home depot I always seem to purchase two 5 gallon buckets! That terrible thing is that I can get these from work for free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> That looks amazing. This is exactly what i am looking to do with my tails and turns. Maybe I should give it a try. The worst thing that can happen is that I may not like it and the good thing is that I can just remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> My question exactly. By the looks of it, it looks like he was using the regular stuff. I will be doing this on Thursday. My car is already blacked out and I am going for the "murdered" out look and this will do my car must justice if it turns out well. Hopefully it does. I want to drive and only allow people to see....nothing.


Thanks, I also like it and will probably re-dip once the safety is completed.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Thanks, I also like it and will probably re-dip once the safety is completed.


Cool. So, about the type if dip you're using. Are you just using black dip?

Not this? https://www.dipyourcar.com/product.php?productid=31&cat=28&page=1


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Bought it. Well not really, I bought it last Friday, but just wanted to say that. 

Today I took it in for it's 30k mile service.

Here's the farewell to the GTI and Hello to the CC. 










:beer:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

ringding said:


> Cool. So, about the type if dip you're using. Are you just using black dip?
> 
> Not this? https://www.dipyourcar.com/product.php?productid=31&cat=28&page=1


No, black dip in a can. I really don't like how the smoke looks. The dip color is too weak looking.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Bought it. Well not really, I bought it last Friday, but just wanted to say that.
> 
> Today I took it in for it's 30k mile service.
> 
> ...


Nice, welcome to the CC world.


----------



## Gcw8 (May 20, 2013)

Hey buddy where did u get your headlamp from? Looks sick mate!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So late last night I picked up my car from my friends house. WOW!!!! The trim looks as good as new. There are still a couple micro scratches on them, but you really have to be looking for them to notice them even there. The paint looks amazing as well. It looks very wet, and deep. I am very happy with the outcome. I tried taking a couple pictures, but they don't do his work justice.

























A pic of the wheels that he took for his site.








 
I'll try to take some good day shots after work. All I have is my cell phone, so they won't be perfect. It is an iPhone, so they might just be.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Gcw8 said:


> Hey buddy where did u get your headlamp from? Looks sick mate!


It came with the car. All of them come with headlamps. :thumbup: :laugh:

FYI, no idea who you were asking. Perhaps quote a picture so the person can answer you. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man ur car looks freaking amazing Rico, it looksbrand new....how much did something like that cost?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rico, its crazy! Truly amazing job! I'm going to wax mine tomorrow...hope its goin to come out close to urs


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Man ur car looks freaking amazing Rico, it looksbrand new....how much did something like that cost?





Stero1D said:


> Rico, its crazy! Truly amazing job! I'm going to wax mine tomorrow...hope its goin to come out close to urs


Thanks guys! :wave:

Sean,
He said that for a car this size he usually charges about $250-$400 depending on the condition of the paint and trim. I got the homie hookup, so a six pack and $100 to cover some material costs. 

Serge,
Your car will look great dude! I still can't believe how good the B pillars and trunk trim look. I am super happy with the way everything came out.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man thats an amazing deal there....i have a buddy that does detailing on the side and he said $100 for me for a full detail inside, outside and engine....im prolly gonna give him a chance here soon


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Man thats an amazing deal there....i have a buddy that does detailing on the side and he said $100 for me for a full detail inside, outside and engine....im prolly gonna give him a chance here soon


That's a great deal! He only did the exterior on mine, but for $100 I can't complain because he did everything on the outside of the car. Are we going to have 2 freshly detailed CCs at Wuste?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea i thought it was a good deal, but i just wanted to see what u paid and compare....im prolly gonna wait on that and just give it a wax on my own a couple nights before cuz i dont want to spend that money to have it messed up from the drive up there.

But dont worry it'll be looking good


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Took my CC in for an oil change today, figured out my brake pads I bought are basically garbage, and found out my lowered suspension is apparently eating the inside of the tires because of the lack of camber adjustment for the back. Yay!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> So late last night I picked up my car from my friends house. WOW!!!! The trim looks as good as new. There are still a couple micro scratches on them, but you really have to be looking for them to notice them even there. The paint looks amazing as well. It looks very wet, and deep. I am very happy with the outcome. I tried taking a couple pictures, but they don't do his work justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man. Surprised he used D300. Its purpose was designed for Megs DAMF kit which is for high cut on hard paint. The piano black trim on the CC is very soft. But with that said he got great results. Did he also use the DAMF system on the car itself? That system is actually the only one I have found that cuts our hard paints well enough.

All in this sort of result takes time to achieve, if he did this for free you owe him big and if not well he does very good work and deserves more customers. What is his website?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> That's a great deal! He only did the exterior on mine, but for $100 I can't complain because he did everything on the outside of the car. Are we going to have 2 freshly detailed CCs at Wuste?


Make that 3, I am a detailer.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Make that 3, I am a detailer.


Man were gonna have some clean good looking CCs there....just dont judge mine too hard, its my dd and has lots to show of it lol


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Man were gonna have some clean good looking CCs there....just dont judge mine too hard, its my dd and has lots to show of it lol


I don't judge I just help.

If you guys need I can bring out extra gear to clean the cars. I have plenty 

Planned on bringing a few detailer sprays, I have some wash and wax (rinseless), and a bunch of towels. I plan to do most my work Thursday before I head out Friday. Not in Vegas.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

On the SoWo page I posted a few pictures of some pretty sweet CC's here in helen check it out, you guys might recognize a few


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I don't judge I just help.
> 
> If you guys need I can bring out extra gear to clean the cars. I have plenty
> 
> Planned on bringing a few detailer sprays, I have some wash and wax (rinseless), and a bunch of towels. I plan to do most my work Thursday before I head out Friday. Not in Vegas.


WOW!!!!....that looks awesome, i wouldn't even know what to do with half that stuff lol but i bet it works amazing


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> WOW!!!!....that looks awesome, i wouldn't even know what to do with half that stuff lol but i bet it works amazing


Most of it is actually just sits there. I ended up finding a few products I like and don;t use quite a bit of it. But some products work better on some cars so they all have their purpose. if you need info or advice on products hit me with a PM and I will be glad to help.

Don't let car washing/detailing intimidate you. Yes there are a lot of gimmick products out there but also some miracle workers. Take it little by little and you will be fine. Like I own over 30 waxes/sealants. Which is complete overkill. Wax waxes, don't over think it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea i just knkw the basics....i hand wash mine with the 2 bucket rule, i use meguiars wash n wax soap and i dry wigh micro fiber towels....once a month i hand wax with some mothers stuff and i "buff" it out by hand with micro fibers....pretty plain and simple lol


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Installed Carbonio Stage 1 & 2:









Took me about 1 1/2 hours to install both. The sound difference is day and night, you can hear the DV and turbo much more now. Overall I'm very happy.

I do get the turbo whine/squeal at higher rpm's though. Apparently its a known issue with the Stage 2. I've heard that replacing the DV solves it, but I want to learn more before I buy one. Anyone know a solution to this?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i just knkw the basics....i hand wash mine with the 2 bucket rule, i use meguiars wash n wax soap and i dry wigh micro fiber towels....once a month i hand wax with some mothers stuff and i "buff" it out by hand with micro fibers....pretty plain and simple lol


For 99% of the public that is all that is needed. Most won't do the 2 bucket like you.

To get real shine you often need to do something to remove above surface contaminants (clay), then remove any swirls (compound then polish), finished with some sort of protection like wax or sealant.

Many people think of wax as the glossy finish but really that comes from all your previous steps. But wax can add gloss and shine or deep look on top of that. If you need a detailer I have a buddy who would be one of few people I would let work on my car. He does top notch work. I have never seen anyone care more about a cars paint than this guy.

I would offer to do it but you are a state away.

Examples


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking intake....i love my stage 1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> For 99% of the public that is all that is needed. Most won't do the 2 bucket like you.
> 
> To get real shine you often need to do something to remove above surface contaminants (clay), then remove any swirls (compound then polish), finished with some sort of protection like wax or sealant.
> 
> ...


OMFG that looks amazing....i would love for my car to look like that


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i thought it was a good deal, but i just wanted to see what u paid and compare....im prolly gonna wait on that and just give it a wax on my own a couple nights before cuz i dont want to spend that money to have it messed up from the drive up there.
> 
> But dont worry it'll be looking good


 Completely understand bro. I was going to wait, but someone canceled on him last minute, so he offered to do my car. I was going to wait, but my trim was pretty bad.  We also discovered some small scratches on the trunk, so that just convinced me to just get it done.



S WORD said:


> Looks great man. Surprised he used D300. Its purpose was designed for Megs DAMF kit which is for high cut on hard paint. The piano black trim on the CC is very soft. But with that said he got great results. Did he also use the DAMF system on the car itself? That system is actually the only one I have found that cuts our hard paints well enough.
> 
> All in this sort of result takes time to achieve, if he did this for free you owe him big and if not well he does very good work and deserves more customers. What is his website?


Thanks dude! I was also surprised when he said that he used the D300 on the trim, but it did come out great. He did use the DAMF system on the car itself, and he said that it is the hardest paint that he has ever worked on. I did pay him for it, but mostly he did it just because he's a super nice guy. He said it took him a total of 14 hours over 2 1/2 day. :what:
This is his site-> http://nicksautodetailing.vpweb.com

I'll be bringing a couple detailing supplies as well, and more than happy to share with you guys.
We should have a CC detailing party in the parking garage. :wave:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would love to have my black look like that! What do I need for a shine like that!! PM for the sake of the thread.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I'll be bringing a couple detailing supplies as well, and more than happy to share with you guys.
> We should have a CC detailing party in the parking garage. :wave:


Im totally down for that....i just found this cool dirty white looking dry wash n wax spray and im gonna get some to wipe the car down after the drive up and in between....im gonna wax it on Tuesday night probably

Vegas better be ready fir some clean A$$ CCs :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Im totally down for that....i just found this cool dirty white looking dry wash n wax spray and im gonna get some to wipe the car down after the drive up and in between....im gonna wax it on Tuesday night probably
> 
> Vegas better be ready fir some clean A$$ CCs :laugh:


Vegas has no idea about these epic CCs that are about to be roaming it's streets. :laugh:

I will be washing, and waxing this weekend before Fastivus. Then a wash and really good wax followed by some Adam's quick sealant next Thursday. On the drive up I will be using waterless wash between stops. I also plan on taping up the front end.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Quick test wrap and fit of my iPad mini mount. Couple of tweaks to meek it better but almost there.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

S WORD said:


> For 99% of the public that is all that is needed. Most won't do the 2 bucket like you.
> 
> To get real shine you often need to do something to remove above surface contaminants (clay), then remove any swirls (compound then polish), finished with some sort of protection like wax or sealant.
> 
> ...


Jesus! The Z06 looks ridiculous! I can clearly see all of the artwork in the garage and can practically read the energy label on the water heater (the label which is out of sight in the image, but shown in the reflection)! Absolutely amazing work! I love washing by hand, but without a good power buffer (porter?) it takes so long and stiffens the body the next day! Lol. One day I'll splurge for a good buffer so I can do this a couple of times a year - before the nasty winter weather and then in the spring just before the great summer weather.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Installed Carbonio Stage 1 & 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man! I can't wait to do some performance mods to mine. I appreciate your description of the sound difference - night and day seem fairly unequivocal. However, my question is, is the sound obnoxiously loud and maybe annoying, or fully pleasurable? I'm in my mid 40's and would like some performance upgrades, but when I have a mature lady friend (I.e. date) in my ride, I don't want it to sound like I'm driving my kid brother's rice burner that turns heads every time I open the throttle. I don't want to annoy my neighbors either, when I leave for work at 6:45 am most mornings.  also, is it only noticeable with windows down, or even up? Is it more noticeable in cabin or outside? Ay other descriptors would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Quick test wrap and fit of my iPad mini mount. Couple of tweaks to meek it better but almost there.


That looks amazing!
Great job dude:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

My car is cleaner 
I don't get it. Two pages ago me and cook post pics of our work and we get no love :screwy:
Its easy buy nice compound menzernz fg400 is my choice. ipa. polish. Ipa. And seal. Easy and swirl free. All you need is a polisher and the right pad for it. 

:thumbup: for clean cars tho.


----------



## effrem123 (Apr 10, 2013)

*I replace my Side marker with LED ones!!!*


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Met up with some VW buddies yesterday. :laugh::laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's try this again. Met up with some VW buddies yesterday. :laugh::laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Belzabeb said:


>


ok. I give up. LOL. Not sure what's happening with my computer but I'll upload the pictures as soon as I figure out what I'm doing wrong. Sorry guys. :banghead:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

effrem123 said:


>


I'm looking at this on my phone, so I could be wrong...but are those 2 sets of LED's down there?? If so :thumbdown: that's just IMO. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Congrats man! I can't wait to do some performance mods to mine. I appreciate your description of the sound difference - night and day seem fairly unequivocal. However, my question is, is the sound obnoxiously loud and maybe annoying, or fully pleasurable? I'm in my mid 40's and would like some performance upgrades, but when I have a mature lady friend (I.e. date) in my ride, I don't want it to sound like I'm driving my kid brother's rice burner that turns heads every time I open the throttle. I don't want to annoy my neighbors either, when I leave for work at 6:45 am most mornings.  also, is it only noticeable with windows down, or even up? Is it more noticeable in cabin or outside? Ay other descriptors would be greatly appreciated!


Its absolutely fully pleasurable. Nothing more nothing less. You can clearly hear the increase in sound if you're going slow w the Windows down. Even w the Windows up you can hear it, but only if the radio is off. You totally won't sound like a ricer, and you definitely won't bother your neighbors. PM me if you have any more specific questions. But I'd say go for it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Belzabeb said:


> ok. I give up. LOL. Not sure what's happening with my computer but I'll upload the pictures as soon as I figure out what I'm doing wrong. Sorry guys. :banghead:


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Belzabeb said:


>


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

Belzabeb said:


>


----------



## effrem123 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Where did you get them?*

Where did you get those 2013 Tail lamps to fit the 2012 ?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

jokerdude1333 said:


>


Saw this at sowo this weekend... Epic


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added my new covers.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Its absolutely fully pleasurable. Nothing more nothing less. You can clearly hear the increase in sound if you're going slow w the Windows down. Even w the Windows up you can hear it, but only if the radio is off. You totally won't sound like a ricer, and you definitely won't bother your neighbors. PM me if you have any more specific questions. But I'd say go for it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> My car is cleaner
> I don't get it. Two pages ago me and cook post pics of our work and we get no love :screwy:
> Its easy buy nice compound menzernz fg400 is my choice. ipa. polish. Ipa. And seal. Easy and swirl free. All you need is a polisher and the right pad for it.
> 
> :thumbup: for clean cars tho.


I thought I posted some love on those. If I didn't it was my bad. Fg400 is great and that smell is real pleasant haha. I don't think that much IPA is needed but a good cleanup to check is in order sometimes. What sealant you like? What is your polisher of choice.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

no biggie just having fun. I like Porter cable 7424xp and wolfgang sealant 3.0 no dust at all and gives a great shine.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

jokerdude1333 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> no biggie just having fun. I like Porter cable 7424xp and wolfgang sealant 3.0 no dust at all and gives a great shine.


I haven't tried the wolfgang sealants. Once I run low on something I will check it out. I do have Wolfgang Fuzion which I like.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Work in process... Wax n buff with Ivan (aka Bora Rsi)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Work in process... Wax n buff with Ivan (aka Bora Rsi)


Lucky boys


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Work in process... Wax n buff with Ivan (aka Bora Rsi)


Install stage 2 carbonio today, and air charge pipe tomorrow


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Added some zymöl


----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

Plasti dip front grille, Installed Detroits on stock suspension 








debadged trunk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Awe touring exhaust!! + h&r sport springs.

































Almost done with led vent conversion picking up center and passenger vent tomarrow from dealer

Exhaust sounds fantastic. Worth every cent high quality stuff!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

How come u have R line badges but no R line kit?? :sly:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> How come u have R line badges but no R line kit?? :sly:


Leave the guy alone....


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO you seem to be on a roll lately.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> How come u have R line badges but no R line kit?? :sly:


And those fog lights :what:

All in good fun.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't agree with the R-line badges on a non R-line (especially when some bitch about the price of an R-line and not really getting much for it, then wanting a kit down the road) but on the other hand, it's all about modding your ride, from suspension, wheels, badges etc. "make it your own ride"


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Aydoe said:


> Plasti dip front grille, Installed Detroits on stock suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, debadge is the only way to go.
What did you have before the Detroits. Because I may try to convince you to sell the Detroits and use that money to acquire suspension.

I am not a plastidip fan but won;t complain.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Leave the guy alone....


Just curious, idk if he has a GC kit on the way or not


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I wouldt mind some Detroits powder coated gloss black :thumbup:


----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Nice work, debadge is the only way to go.
> What did you have before the Detroits. Because I may try to convince you to sell the Detroits and use that money to acquire suspension.
> 
> I am not a plastidip fan but won;t complain.


Plastidip was necessary as there was a front license plate holder with 4 big holes 
As far as selling the detroits but I got an incredible deal, 4 rims and tires(about 60%) for $300


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Aydoe said:


> Plasti dip front grille, Installed Detroits on stock suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should do the white insert inside of the VW symbol. That would set off the back


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

I put the rims about a week ago they are 20s and I was thinking of putting h&r springs , how low would I be able to go?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jacswan said:


> I put the rims about a week ago they are 20s and I was thinking of putting h&r springs , how low would I be able to go?


What are rims???:laugh:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

NRGCC said:


> Leave the guy alone....


Sounded like a fair question to me. If the guy puts a badge on his car proclaiming something it is not (need GCK at the minimum) then he should be prepared for some flaming.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

got tint done yesterday...
needs to be lowered still.....









clear parking/DRL on the way, haven't ordered coil yet..... and wheels....


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

to each there own man. dumped mad mods in this car ment to show off my exhaust and springs not my 10 doller rline badge lol


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> What are rims???:laugh:


20s they are audi rims


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

iPad mini mount complete. Happy lol


















Could do with a bit of tweaking but will do for now.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> iPad mini mount complete. Happy lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean, very cool with the iPad!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Did great amount of work with Ivan today! Big Thanks to him! CC is like new, like never before! Silky smooth!

Wash/ClayBar/Wax/Seal/Centercaps on rear wheels/Carbonio 2/Grilled Fish 
I wash








He buffs


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just found out i have the diaphragm style diverter valve....gonna order the D version and hopefully it comes in by wuste


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Did great amount of work with Ivan today! Big Thanks to him! CC is like new, like never before! Silky smooth!
> 
> Wash/ClayBar/Wax/Seal/Centercaps on rear wheels/Carbonio 2/Grilled Fish
> I wash
> ...


Great job guys! Car looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

what is the difference between the red and black coils?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnks Rico!

Cant wait to get air charge pipe 



Schippersss said:


> what is the difference between the red and black coils?


Upgraded version! Made my Stage 2 cc run smoother!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

jacswan said:


> I put the rims about a week ago they are 20s and I was thinking of putting h&r springs , how low would I be able to go?


Just saw a pic of ur car on Instagram! Lol sick man and I'd save up and put coils if I were u because you're always going to want to go lower lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks good Rlinetexas....man do these cars look soo freaking sexy!!!!!


I couldn't agree more


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Just saw a pic of ur car on Instagram! Lol sick man and I'd save up and put coils if I were u because you're always going to want to go lower lol


Thanks man, true yeah i'm save up and get coils


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jacswan said:


> 20s they are audi rims


Still confused on what "rims" are. Do you mean wheels? Lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

S WORD said:


> For 99% of the public that is all that is needed. Most won't do the 2 bucket like you.
> 
> To get real shine you often need to do something to remove above surface contaminants (clay), then remove any swirls (compound then polish), finished with some sort of protection like wax or sealant.
> 
> ...


Simply amazing. I just bout my porter. Just need my supplies now.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

*roof*

I run out of can... I need to do another coat before I can go silver or glossing..... sorry iPhone photo....
I think I might just go get it vynil done instead though will see in the morning.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

It looks ok, but i think a vinyl would look waay better


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> It looks ok, but i think a vinyl would look waay better


yep that's is what is my thought at moment..... should went with carbon fiber vinyl.... :banghead: at least I can peel it off easily.... and I shouldn't do it outside.... :banghead:

if anyone here see me easily identified at least lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> It looks ok, but i think a vinyl would look waay better


X2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

siili said:


> I run out of can... I need to do another coat before I can go silver or glossing..... sorry iPhone photo....
> I think I might just go get it vynil done instead though will see in the morning.....


Looks good , few more coats and your good. Also when your doing a large area like this they (dipyourcar) suggest you should do one coat left to right then switch it right to left. That will Help getting rid of the lines. And then a coat or two of the glossifer.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Did great amount of work with Ivan today! Big Thanks to him! CC is like new, like never before! Silky smooth!
> 
> Wash/ClayBar/Wax/Seal/Centercaps on rear wheels/Carbonio 2/Grilled Fish
> I wash
> ...


Amazing stuff!!!!!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Looks good , few more coats and your good. Also when your doing a large area like this they (dipyourcar) suggest you should do one coat left to right then switch it right to left. That will Help getting rid of the lines. And then a coat or two of the glossifer.


yep few more coats should be ok. it's bit different from normal paint. plus I used can.. hope stay nice weather during memorial day so I can finish it. I"ll see how bad it is tomorrow morning.....

I'm debating on using glossifier or silver metallic coating...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Just curious, idk if he has a GC kit on the way or not


That's mean Dude! Here at Mexico the VW CC R-Line was offered for just one year (2008 I believe)... My Wife and I bought her car on 2012... so I'm not planning on adding the R-Line Badges, but I'm going to buy the GCK for sure!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Did great amount of work with Ivan today! Big Thanks to him! CC is like new, like never before! Silky smooth!
> 
> Wash/ClayBar/Wax/Seal/Centercaps on rear wheels/Carbonio 2/Grilled Fish
> I wash
> ...




Nice work Guys!


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

llo07brasil said:


> Saw this at sowo this weekend... Epic




Epic in a GoodWay?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Kareem  n thanks betogti!

Car came out so shiny its crazy! Praying for no rains 


Got home
N found usps package with this ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My brother Mo "my VCDS guy" hooked me up with all the mods I had before the dealer swapped out the Body Control Module (all lighting mods were gone of course), and guess what!!! Apparently they put in a 2013 BCM in my 2012. I now see vcds options that were not there before, like "LED IN LICENSE PLATE". Since the 2013s come stock with LEDs. Does this mean no more errors??? Soon to find out!

Also did fogs as DRLs. Everyone knows I always drive with my fogs on even during the day, but that means all my other bulbs are on as well, plate, tails, ambient interior, side markers...all that during the day, which I'd rather not have on. With fogs as DRLs, only my fogs are on, which is great! Car looks sick with only fogs and no side markers on!! Also had him give me the option in my MFI to either activate DRLs or not, which I also had with my 12 BCM.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bentley Wheels and Solo Werks. Took 3.5 Hours because we didn't want to unbolt the axel.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Traded my 2013 cc sport plus in for a 2013 cc r line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to the movies yesterday, and took some pictures at the parking garage.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Went to the movies yesterday, and took some pictures at the parking garage.



I love this effect, awesome picture! :thumbup:


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Got all Ceramic Tint on Friday. 25 Front / 35 Rear. She's looking good.










Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

siili said:


> yep few more coats should be ok. it's bit different from normal paint. plus I used can.. hope stay nice weather during memorial day so I can finish it. I"ll see how bad it is tomorrow morning.....
> 
> I'm debating on using glossifier or silver metallic coating...


this morning wasn't too bad as I thought. so I'll keep it on. just need another coat to even up.

I ordered Silver metalizer. so will finish this up next week.... since rest of the week seems to be rain, maybe do another coat of black on memorial day...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Very clean cool shots.
Gotta be careful of door dings parking near everyone like that :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

giecsar said:


> I love this effect, awesome picture! :thumbup:


Thanks dude


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

X37 said:


> Bentley Wheels and Solo Werks. Took 3.5 Hours because we didn't want to unbolt the axel.


Looking sharp! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great shots, Rico! Love ur color!  kinda wishing i waited n got my c in same color lol


Big thanks for ur help! Just got another upgrade for my CC 

















And one hundred of stickers


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Went to the movies yesterday, and took some pictures at the parking garage.


Love the stance....... and color


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

X37 said:


> Bentley Wheels and Solo Werks. Took 3.5 Hours because we didn't want to unbolt the axel.


:thumbup: What size tires? What is FTG?

Your CC's Cousin


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

xterrain said:


> Got all Ceramic Tint on Friday. 25 Front / 35 Rear. She's looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why 25 front 35 rear. Shouldn't it be 35 front 25 rear. Just wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had my Muffler replaced today. Going in next week to cut out the resonator and install a high flow Cat. 










Just a quick Video of it at idle. 

http://youtu.be/cY9Iq64MmRs

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Very clean cool shots.
> Gotta be careful of door dings parking near everyone like that :laugh:





Stero1D said:


> Great shots, Rico! Love ur color!  kinda wishing i waited n got my c in same color lol
> 
> 
> Big thanks for ur help! Just got another upgrade for my CC
> ...





siili said:


> Love the stance....... and color


Thanks guys!
@S WORD- you think I should of left a couple more parking spaces between me and the other car? :laugh:
@Serge- glad to help bro! Hope that was enough stickers for you 
@siili- thank you! I am very proud of my car so far. It's not perfect, but I love it. I appreciate all the love from you guys. :wave:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Ordered my new plates...

Need to look into getting a chip repaired in the door, think some lawn dude kicked a rock into the side of the car


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Ordered my new plates...
> 
> Need to look into getting a chip repaired in the door, think some lawn dude kicked a rock into the side of the car


I hate lawn guys. They don't give a crap about anyone else's property! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Ordered my new plates...
> 
> Need to look into getting a chip repaired in the door, think some lawn dude kicked a rock into the side of the car


Wht ur plates r going to say?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quick instal this morning








Quick buy(to spice things up under the hood  )


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Unleash the wookie!!!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Unleash the wookie!!!


Can I get the info on that intake? I have a VR as well and I have been looking for something like this for a while. Any error codes?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

dgarcia211 said:


> Can I get the info on that intake? I have a VR as well and I have been looking for something like this for a while. Any error codes?


Its for the MKV R32 but fits our engines, I got mine from the classifieds for less than $100
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKV--3.2/Engine/Performance/Intake/ES1897178/


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice bro. How's the ride quality on the Solo Werks? I'm contemplating buying a set today.



X37 said:


> Bentley Wheels and Solo Werks. Took 3.5 Hours because we didn't want to unbolt the axel.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Still can't quite get my mind wrapped around Bentley wheels... not on a Bentley.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

ringding said:


> Still can't quite get my mind wrapped around Bentley wheels... not on a Bentley.


Agree, I don't think it's right to use Bentley rims.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Its for the MKV R32 but fits our engines, I got mine from the classifieds for less than $100
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKV--3.2/Engine/Performance/Intake/ES1897178/


Any error codes?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ordered my rev D diverter valve


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Agree, I don't think it's right to use Bentley rims.


If I could I would.
OEM, class, fit right, improve looks...

The car is not pretending to be a Bentley. Just wearing the shoes. No harm.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Ordered my rev D diverter valve


You doing your own install right? I almost liked responsiveness of G better when I swapped but D brings peace of mind.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> You doing your own install right? I almost liked responsiveness of G better when I swapped but D brings peace of mind.


Yea install myself, looks very easy and straight forward....i checked mine yesterday and saw i have the diaphragm style....with the boost im at now and such id rather not wait for it to go to upgrade....peace of mind is big for me, i lose sleep over stuff like that as crazy as it sounds....i like to know everything is fine n dandy


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea install myself, looks very easy and straight forward....i checked mine yesterday and saw i have the diaphragm style....with the boost im at now and such id rather not wait for it to go to upgrade....peace of mind is big for me, i lose sleep over stuff like that as crazy as it sounds....i like to know everything is fine n dandy


It's not that hard to install. You can take the passenger side wheel off and do it that way. But the best way I found was to pull the front up in ramps if you have them and get directly under it. That was easier for me. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> It's not that hard to install. You can take the passenger side wheel off and do it that way. But the best way I found was to pull the front up in ramps if you have them and get directly under it. That was easier for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2



Yea i jacked it up and took wheel off and fit under there fairly easy, im a slim fit guy lol....i just hope i can get it in before wuste next week


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

munnarg said:


> Nice bro. How's the ride quality on the Solo Werks? I'm contemplating buying a set today.


They ride fine I have no complaints other the fact that they don't go low enough.



ringding said:


> Still can't quite get my mind wrapped around Bentley wheels... not on a Bentley.





Rlinetexas said:


> Agree, I don't think it's right to use Bentley rims.


VW and Bentley are the same company, thats like saying don't put Infinity wheels on your 370Z. I don't think OEM+ is a look anyone can hate on.




S WORD said:


> If I could I would.
> OEM, class, fit right, improve looks...
> 
> The car is not pretending to be a Bentley. Just wearing the shoes. No harm.


^This

I was actually thinking of buying a Euro Plate that says "NTABNTLY"


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks, Kareem  n thanks betogti!
> 
> Car came out so shiny its crazy! Praying for no rains
> 
> ...


Pretty nice man! Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

X37 said:


> They ride fine I have no complaints other the fact that they don't go low enough.


How low are you? How low do you want to go on coils?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

dgarcia211 said:


> Any error codes?


so far no error codes and it sounds pretty good when you get on it


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Shot of my car from the meet this past weekend. 










Also, KOWCC and Renurbs.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i jacked it up and took wheel off and fit under there fairly easy, im a slim fit guy lol....i just hope i can get it in before wuste next week


If you don't find the time maybe we can do it at wuste. not sure how, but where there is will, there is a way.

that or go to bed 30mins later one night and do this.

did you order from ECS? they take over a week to get me anything maybe you won't have time as you said.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Shot of my car from the meet this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All are nice. Those rims look sick on the black car. are those 3sdm. i can't tell from the angle and am not wearing my glasses.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

sk8too said:


> so far no error codes and it sounds pretty good when you get on it


Might have to get that!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

S WORD said:


> All are nice. Those rims look sick on the black car. are those 3sdm. i can't tell from the angle and am not wearing my glasses.


Miros, so yeah the same thing. :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Miros, so yeah the same thing. :beer:


I might have to steal these. Not literally.

I am getting over the LM reps. Want to go slightly bigger possibly.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> If you don't find the time maybe we can do it at wuste. not sure how, but where there is will, there is a way.
> 
> that or go to bed 30mins later one night and do this.
> 
> did you order from ECS? they take over a week to get me anything maybe you won't have time as you said.


Yea i ordered from ECS....its been marked as shipped so should be out by tmrw and give it a full week to get to me....but yea if i happen to get it Thursday, the day i leave for wuste, then ill just bring it up and well do it widow makerstyle hahahaha


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

ringding said:


> Still can't quite get my mind wrapped around Bentley wheels... not on a Bentley.


lol, really? is it that hard of a concept to "wrap your mind around"? maybe someone will publish a book for you, make it a little easier... its just a wheel


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

S WORD said:


> If I could I would.
> OEM, class, fit right, improve looks...
> 
> The car is not pretending to be a Bentley. Just wearing the shoes. No harm.


Your definition of pretending differs from mine.



X37 said:


> VW and Bentley are the same company, thats like saying don't put Infinity wheels on your 370Z. I don't think OEM+ is a look anyone can hate on.


Would you put VW wheels on a Bentley? Who cares they're the same. Would you put Bugatti wheels on an Audi? 

It's not a bad looking wheel, I'd just have a preference of getting rid of the "B" in the cap. B/c like you said about getting a plate made... it sure isn't a Bentley.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

X37 said:


> VW and Bentley are the same company, thats like saying don't put Infinity wheels on your 370Z. I don't think OEM+ is a look anyone can hate on.
> I was actually thinking of buying a Euro Plate that says "NTABNTLY"


Haters gona hate! :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

ringding said:


> Your definition of pretending differs from mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ringding, I think you should post a picture of your car here, so we can better understand your style.:beer:

BTW, I have VW wheels on my Porsche.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

And I have Mercedes wheels on my cc lol









But I have had many ppl ask me why.. Lol I say if it looks good in your opinion then do it. Who cares about what other people say lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I think for the most part its having another cars emblem/part on a different vehicle....i personally dont care and agree that if it looks good then go for it....but i personally would change out the center caps to either blank ones or VW ones


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Added my Alzor 608s and tomorrow I'll be adding my gold coast kit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice man! Where did you buy them from?


Yea i love way they looks!

Got off eBay, item# 250896506788.... Kowcc approved n now approved by me as well.. Good quality n adds fancy looks


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol, I think AZ put it in better words for me. All these wheels look good, just can't stop staring at the center cap that looks like it doesn't belong. Wasn't trying to flame.

This is my style, which I'm sure isn't for all.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

ringding said:


> Lol, I think AZ put it in better words for me. All these wheels look good, just can't stop staring at the center cap that looks like it doesn't belong. Wasn't trying to flame.
> 
> This is my style, which I'm sure isn't for all.


I like your style,:wave: but I also like the Bentley wheels. eace:








  He bought them from me.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice, it does look good.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

i'll be honest and say i don't like a lot of the examples of bentley wheels i've seen, but those three piece mulliner ones (i think thats what they are called) are just spectacular.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Spun the fronts all the way down and slapped on a 5mm spacer up front. Blacked out the side moldings, rear moldings and rear badges. Front grille is all black and I night shaded the turn signals. Needs a wash and a proper photo shoot.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Wht ur plates r going to say?!


OHSNP

/da bears plates
//


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

X37 said:


> Spun the fronts all the way down and slapped on a 5mm spacer up front. Blacked out the side moldings, rear moldings and rear badges. Front grille is all black and I night shaded the turn signals. Needs a wash and a proper photo shoot.


You gonna do the trim around the doors? I thought about it on mine, but that trim for me is like a brushed metal instead of chrome. I debated it, but left it as is and blacked out all the stuff you mentioned. I like the subtle look of that brushed metal.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

ringding said:


> You gonna do the trim around the doors? I thought about it on mine, but that trim for me is like a brushed metal instead of chrome. I debated it, but left it as is and blacked out all the stuff you mentioned. I like the subtle look of that brushed metal.


Same here. I think it would be overboard to do the brushed trim.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Shot of my car from the meet this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parker's CC looks stunning in person,
If I may comment.

The best example of black on black I've seen on a CC so far. Pics don't do it justice. From the wheels to the tire tread, it all looks PERFECT together!


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

MikeinNJ said:


> Had a really bad experience driving today. I was on a busy road attempting to make a left turn. As I was waiting for cars to pass, I decided to roll my front windows up and turn on the AC. Right as I was stepping on the gas, the engine shut off completely and the battery light flashed red. Tried pushing the key in to start again and nothing. Dash/MFI was still on.
> 
> I couldn't even put the car in neutral and the steering wheel was locked. I ended up pulling the key and pushing it back in and it started right back up. Got home, scanned for codes and absolutley nothing. Checked coil packs and they were able to be pushed down about 1/32-1/16 of an inch each, but there's usually a tiny little bit of play in the coil packs and were by no means 'coming up and out' of the engine.
> 
> Any ideas? I know the battery is fine. I haven't left anything on, car is still new, and it started right back up instantly without a second thought. Also, I have intermittently thrown a code for Fuel Rail Pressure Too High P0088 a couple of times now, but not this time. F*cking VWs sometimes.


I'm not sure if anyone commented on this?

Is the a/c working fine still? Sounds like a coupe passats I've had when the compressor seizes or breaks. Stalls the car and won't start right away but does on the 2nd or 3rd time. Just a thought 


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Quick instal this morning


Wait, yours is an automatic? Dude..


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

vwauditek25 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone commented on this?
> 
> Is the a/c working fine still? Sounds like a coupe passats I've had when the compressor seizes or breaks. Stalls the car and won't start right away but does on the 2nd or 3rd time. Just a thought
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. AC has been working perfectly and no issues since that happened about two weeks ago. It seems like a freak thing. If it becomes a habbit it's bye bye VW. I'm not having a car that randomly stops in the middle of the freeway and ends up getting me killed. Luckily it seems like it has happened once and only once to a few people on the 2.0T TSI Engine Technical forum. I absolutely love this car otherwise.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Wait, yours is an automatic? Dude..


Really? Ur disappointed? Lmao


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

giecsar said:


> Wait, yours is an automatic? Dude..





Stero1D said:


> Really? Ur disappointed? Lmao


Actually it's a DSG   :laugh:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

waltern said:


> Ringding, I think you should post a picture of your car here, so we can better understand your style.:beer:
> 
> BTW, I have VW wheels on my Porsche.


 IMO: if you are going to replace your wheels the replace them with some different or unique. Don't use another companies "stock" wheels. 

Reminds of the old days when people would put a ford engines in a Chevy. And say, it's just an engine, does it really matter?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> IMO: if you are going to replace your wheels the replace them with some different or unique. Don't use another companies "stock" wheels.
> 
> Reminds of the old days when people would put a ford engines in a Chevy. And say, it's just an engine, does it really matter?


Yeah, while you're at it guys why not put a cool ultra sporty Lamborghini steering wheel, Bugatti seats, Ferrarri grilles, Audi full LED headlights and Pagani mirrors? They're all awesome, right?

Well said Rlintexas. Supporters of this trend say if it looks good why not do it.
The real problem that they don't understand is that it makes their car *confusing*.
You're entering an identity crisis. What car are you driving ???


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> IMO: if you are going to replace your wheels the replace them with some different or unique. Don't use another companies "stock" wheels.
> 
> Reminds of the old days when people would put a ford engines in a Chevy. And say, it's just an engine, does it really matter?


To each their own, guys! Theyre not spending your money on their car...


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

put the clear turns on this morning, love it


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Saw this online


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> IMO: if you are going to replace your wheels the replace them with some different or unique. Don't use another companies "stock" wheels.
> 
> Reminds of the old days when people would put a ford engines in a Chevy. And say, it's just an engine, does it really matter?


I think it falls under the cosmetic category, so if you feel any specific wheel is a better match to the overall style of your car, go for it. Personally, I have Audi R package rep wheels, which a number of other posters on this forum have in various colors. They're 'stock' for specific trim levels of Audi cars, but I feel it greatly enhances the look I'm attempting to achieve with my vehicle.

Personally, I find improperly painted Fuchs on older Porsches to be more annoying. :sly:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought one of these from USP to finally get some performance mods underway. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

giecsar said:


> Yeah, while you're at it guys why not put a cool ultra sporty Lamborghini steering wheel, Bugatti seats, Ferrarri grilles, Audi full LED headlights and Pagani mirrors? They're all awesome, right?
> 
> Well said Rlintexas. Supporters of this trend say if it looks good why not do it.
> The real problem that they don't understand is that it makes their car *confusing*.
> You're entering an identity crisis. What car are you driving ???


If it fits it sits. I had Audi 90 seats in my MK3 which I replaced with BMW E46 Seats. It also had Mercedes wheels for a little while and I bought Corvette wheels but they never made it on the car. However it did sport Fiero wheels for a while.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

The whole other brand wheel thing has been a part of the VW scene and culture for quite some time now, and like it or not, it doesn't look to be going away anytime soon. I'm guessing most of you guys who don't like it are new to the VW scene. Why else would you make a big stink over it?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Gold Coast front and sides.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Who cares what people do to their own vehicle. We all have our own tastes and desires. I'm sure people don't like my choice of wheels, but I do. And that's what's matters.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Gold Coast front and sides.


Pictures or it didn't happen :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

At about right now, I'm sick of ALL WHEELS, including mine....next subject please...


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> The whole other brand wheel thing has been a part of the VW scene and culture for quite some time now, and like it or not, it doesn't look to be going away anytime soon. I'm guessing most of you guys who don't like it are new to the VW scene. Why else would you make a big stink over it?





Jusa358Sonic said:


> Who cares what people do to their own vehicle. We all have our own tastes and desires. I'm sure people don't like my choice of wheels, but I do. And that's what's matters.


Yes we all have our own tastes and desires. However as I already pointed out this is not about taste but about the branding. In fact I personally agree 100% that the Bentley or Mercedes wheels are awesome (also Audi etc.).

Let me try and put it this way. I know this Golf owner who has a nice regular MKV. He proceeded to mod it with the GTI logos and every possible trim piece and accessory. At first people were fooled but it wasn't long before they realized it doesn't sound like a true GTI or drive like one and started making fun of him.

So yes, they look nice, but true hardcore VW enthusiasts will be always be :facepalm:

I'm also going to stop debating now. Peace and :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Bought one of these from USP to finally get some performance mods underway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man, glad to see u finally made up ur mind....ur gonna like it after u install, DP really wakes the car up :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet man, glad to see u finally made up ur mind....ur gonna like it after u install, DP really wakes the car up :beer:


Gave my car a good cleaning yesterday under a report of no rain, today wake up to rain. :thumbup:

AZ_CC my experience was different. I found Stage II doggish unless in the top RPMs. I live in a hilly area. With Stage I the hills required no down shift, Stage II the car felt like it was going to stall. The same RPMs had much less power behind it. This caused me to shift to a K04 faster than expected because why go back to Stage I.

But let me add that in a full throttle run or with space on freeway you will definitely have fun. Sling shot of Stage I will be gone, but upper end RPM pulls will be a thrill. Get K04 to get the best of all of it!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Gave my car a good cleaning yesterday under a report of no rain, today wake up to rain. :thumbup:
> 
> AZ_CC my experience was different. I found Stage II doggish unless in the top RPMs. I live in a hilly area. With Stage I the hills required no down shift, Stage II the car felt like it was going to stall. The same RPMs had much less power behind it. This caused me to shift to a K04 faster than expected because why go back to Stage I.
> 
> But let me add that in a full throttle run or with space on freeway you will definitely have fun. Sling shot of Stage I will be gone, but upper end RPM pulls will be a thrill. Get K04 to get the best of all of it!


Thats crazy, i think ive heard some ppl say they felt a low end power loss when going stage 2....i was lucky and didn't, especially with 316wtq  spins from anything below 40 roll....and the top end is pretty good thx to catless DP and full 3" exhaust....but i still i wish i had the k04 and got to push 26psi, i bet that pulls up top nicely

I cant wait til we run at wuste, im very anxious to see how i fair :beer:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats crazy, i think ive heard some ppl say they felt a low end power loss when going stage 2....i was lucky and didn't, especially with 316wtq  spins from anything below 40 roll....and the top end is pretty good thx to catless DP and full 3" exhaust....but i still i wish i had the k04 and got to push 26psi, i bet that pulls up top nicely
> 
> I cant wait til we run at wuste, im very anxious to see how i fair :beer:


I would be interested to know the results as well. I can only imagine how it will play out on paper by the published numbers, but would like to hear about real world differences from your experience. Please keep us posted.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet man, glad to see u finally made up ur mind....ur gonna like it after u install, DP really wakes the car up :beer:


Thanks for your help AZ_CC. My state does emissions testing so I need a cat unfortunately. Got the pipe today for about $90 off so that definitely made it easier to decide. Now I'm just waiting on RICO85 to send me my Neuspeed intake and then it's stage 2 flashing time :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

FastB7S4 said:


> The whole other brand wheel thing has been a part of the VW scene and culture for quite some time now, and like it or not, it doesn't look to be going away anytime soon. I'm guessing most of you guys who don't like it are new to the VW scene. Why else would you make a big stink over it?


:thumbup: I like the looks of VW's with other manufacturers wheels on them.

May aswell take it one step further and not put an Audi or Porsche oil/coolant cap in your engine bay since it is not from a VW like some people are doing now.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Thanks for your help AZ_CC. My state does emissions testing so I need a cat unfortunately. Got the pipe today for about $90 off so that definitely made it easier to decide. Now I'm just waiting on RICO85 to send me my Neuspeed intake and then it's stage 2 flashing time :thumbup::laugh:


No problem man, have fun and be safe....report back how u like it


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> :thumbup: I like the looks of VW's with other manufacturers wheels on them.
> 
> 
> May aswell take it one step further and not put an Audi or Porsche oil/coolant cap in your engine bay since it is not from a VW like some people are doing now.


 I do too.
Damn, Id better take off my Magna Flow cbe...its not VW :wave:


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Damn, Id better take off my Magna Flow cbe...its not VW :wave:


And... you've missed the point.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> And... you've missed the point.


And...no I didnt. Do you see what I quoted? Those parts arent OE on VWs, neither is the MagnaFlow CBE...you see what I did there?

This thread has gotten ridiculous. It started out to show off what youve done to your car, and has turned into "Thats not OE, it doesnt belong"...

Our money, our cars! Simply give your opinion (if you feel the need) then let it go.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> And...no I didnt. Do you see what I quoted? Those parts arent OE on VWs, neither is the MagnaFlow CBE...you see what I did there?


My point exactly. This topic was "moved on from" about two pages ago...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> My point exactly. This topic was "moved on from" about two pages ago...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...to-your-CC&p=81946568&viewfull=1#post81946568

Thats all I have to say about your post...same page.

Ill be posting pics of what Ive done to my car (yesterday and today) when I get off work. I was gonna hold off until finished, but Not sure when Ill finish...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Just making sure, but we are all still modding our cars, sharing information and posting pictures of what we have done...right?:wave: 

Just checking bc I really enjoy seeing what other people do to their cars, learning what can be done, and using the ideas I like for my car.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> :thumbup: I like the looks of VW's with other manufacturers wheels on them.
> 
> May aswell take it one step further and not put an Audi or Porsche oil/coolant cap in your engine bay since it is not from a VW like some people are doing now.


I've wanted to know why they sell Porsche oil caps, is it just for show? Or is there some benefit to it?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> I've wanted to know why they sell Porsche oil caps, is it just for show? Or is there some benefit to it?


7whp


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

I finally cleaned all 1700 miles of bugs off 

top50 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool car!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

clean01golf said:


> I finally cleaned all 1700 miles of bugs off
> 
> top50 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


^ That is beautiful!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Rlinetexas said:


> I've wanted to know why they sell Porsche oil caps, is it just for show? Or is there some benefit to it?





Turb02 said:


> 7whp


True Story!! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

clean01golf said:


> I finally cleaned all 1700 miles of bugs off
> 
> top50 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


What brakes are those?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Just making sure, but we are all still modding our cars, sharing information and posting pictures of what we have done...right?:wave:
> 
> Just checking bc I really enjoy seeing what other people do to their cars, learning what can be done, and using the ideas I like for my car.


X2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> What brakes are those?


Stoptech! Saw this car at sowo! So clean!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

clean01golf said:


> I finally cleaned all 1700 miles of bugs off
> 
> top50 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


and made the care look amazing!
good work. both car and cleanliness


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

14 inch Stoptech 

18019_575932469086403_1613108085_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


closeup2 by dta_mbr, on Flickr


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

clean01golf said:


> 14 inch Stoptech
> 
> 18019_575932469086403_1613108085_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Did you color match the KWs on purpose or did it just happen?


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

Thats the color the KW V3 come I special ordered the Stoptech in yellow to match but ill be changing them soon. More pics from the trip and also of my buddies bagged CC on polished Nues in the the link...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...went-down-to-Georgia.....-Southern-Worthersee


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

clean01golf said:


> Thats the color the KW V3 come I special ordered the Stoptech in yellow to match but ill be changing them soon. More pics from the trip and also of my buddies bagged CC on polished Nues in the the link...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...went-down-to-Georgia.....-Southern-Worthersee


Proper respect to both cars. I am a light brown owner myself so I love seeing them. The NUES look great polished. I want the VCEs bad. What intake is that?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Where are you from Clean? I see the MOAR low on the wall and windshield...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the close ups! I might need that.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AWE tuning intake..I wanted one but didn't want to relocate the MAF sensor...but the air box shape matches the headlights perfectly, same design!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

s word said:


> what intake is that?


awe ccb


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

Im running the AWE CCB intake but had the intake piping powdercoated to match the face of my ADV.1s 

Im from Joplin Missouri and the bagged car is out of Little Rock Ark. MOAR Low is a family/team/club of local quality builds and like minded enthusiasts with everything from fully shaved and tucked bay hondas to v8 swapped 240sx and a few tasteful euros. ; ) 

On facebook and instagram @moarlow_team www.facebook.com/wolraom 

http://propergarage.com/press/?p=2098


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> ^ That is beautiful!


Agreed. I think it was X37 I was talking to about blacking out the trim around the doors... haven't seen something yet with this done... but looks great.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed ECS Geomet front rotors and Hawk HPS pads. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :laugh:


haha, I know I know. The body shop used a little too much adhesive so it's seeping through the top, they said next week they'll fix it. They can't fix it while it's still liquid because it'll keep smearing. So they're gonna wait until it dries and fix it. I don't know what that entails, but they're the experts so I'll leave it in their hands. 

So basically, better pics soon


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Installed ECS Geomet front rotors and Hawk HPS pads.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2



How do u like them?....i was looking at getting their whole front and back set up along with the stainless steel lines


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I tried out this meguiars waterless wash n wax and i think it came out pretty good....snapped some pics


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> How do u like them?....i was looking at getting their whole front and back set up along with the stainless steel lines


All I can say so far is that they look great. Breaking them in carefully, haven't heard a peep from them yet. I'll let you know in a few days!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> All I can say so far is that they look great. Breaking them in carefully, haven't heard a peep from them yet. I'll let you know in a few days!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Yea they look sweet....im in for ur review of them


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I tried out this meguiars waterless wash n wax and i think it came out pretty good....snapped some pics


Nice man. UWWA is great stuff. Pepboys disc. it and I picked up like 15 bottles for 8 bucks each. I use it on my personal car and some customer cars depending on the followup process.

I like the rims too, I don;t think I have seen them yet. And or noticed them yet.
Is tuning gruppe dereks shop? or is it a car club?

I used to below to a loosely organized group out there called something like SW Vortex...
I miss the AZ scene but I also don't

and is that your kid?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

It does seem like the AZ car scene is huge. When I had my Cobalt SS Turbocharged, and posted videos on Youtube, people would ask me to drive out to AZ and race with them. 

I watched some of the racing videos and there's a crap ton of cars on some long abandoned road that race. 

I am not that interested in traveling 500 miles to race illegally, so I declined, but I thought that was a little strange and interesting at the same time.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Ordered my airlift performance kit. Delivery Tuesday opcorn:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ordered r-line front and side today.......


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Nice man. UWWA is great stuff. Pepboys disc. it and I picked up like 15 bottles for 8 bucks each. I use it on my personal car and some customer cars depending on the followup process.
> 
> I like the rims too, I don;t think I have seen them yet. And or noticed them yet.
> Is tuning gruppe dereks shop? or is it a car club?
> ...


Thx man  my wheels are the stock 17" Phoenix ones that i rattle canned gloss black....they were in such bad condition when i got the car and i didnt want to get new wheels at the time, but they are next on the list.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no derek and I arent the greatest of eachother lol he hasn't liked most of the stuff that ive done to my car....Tuning grüppe is the shop that did my tune and meth install.

Yea thats my boy, hes 3 1/2, and hell be going along with my 8 month old daughter and the wifey....the CC is gonna be full lol



vahdyx said:


> It does seem like the AZ car scene is huge. When I had my Cobalt SS Turbocharged, and posted videos on Youtube, people would ask me to drive out to AZ and race with them.
> 
> I watched some of the racing videos and there's a crap ton of cars on some long abandoned road that race.
> 
> I am not that interested in traveling 500 miles to race illegally, so I declined, but I thought that was a little strange and interesting at the same time.



Yea man the scene is pretty big here....meets all throughout the week....tuesdays theres street races, Wednesdays theres a VW meet that i go to all the time, Thursdays theres a audi meet and then on the wknds theres **** going on all the time....and thats just the stuff I know about, im sure theres alot more cuz its a big spread out city


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

https://picasaweb.google.com/109499...uthkey=Gv1sRgCJT-1MOe4tQq#5881337082914841410

Hate posting links, but can't get it to host from my phone. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :laugh:


+1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

clean01golf said:


> I finally cleaned all 1700 miles of bugs off
> 
> top50 by dta_mbr, on Flickr




Pretty awesome man! It looks so sweat and clean! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> How do u like them?....i was looking at getting their whole front and back set up along with the stainless steel lines


Pretty nice upgrade man! Do you have pics of the side skirts as well?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> Might have to get that!


Looks great, is going to be noisy and is going to suck up lots hot hair in the summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

airmax1 said:


> Looks great, is going to be noisy and is going to suck up lots hot hair in the summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is "suck up lots of hot hair" a term for picking up chicks that I'm not aware of? If not, it should be 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> Is "suck up lots of hot hair" a term for picking up chicks that I'm not aware of? If not, it should be
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Don't you love when iPhone autocorrects?!? but you never know this could catch on...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Is "suck up lots of hot hair" a term for picking up chicks that I'm not aware of? If not, it should be
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


LOL


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gave her a bath. Wifey and I are rolling out to our beach house when she gets off.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Oooohhhh beach house sounds soo nice right now....*100 dry and no beach sucks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Gave her a bath. Wifey and I are rolling out to our beach house when she gets off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😛😣

Love your car man! Weels look pretty awesome! Are these Talladega wheels or Audi's?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oooohhhh beach house sounds soo nice right now....*100 dry and no beach sucks


I'm sorry. Just a 2.5 hour drive for us.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> 😛😣
> 
> Love your car man! Weels look pretty awesome! Are these Talladega wheels or Audi's?


Thanks. They're wheels from an Audi S-line. They were the only ones I really liked. Getting ready to order some H&R sport springs. Don't want to go too low.

Here's a closer look.


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I havent done much lately so today I ordered my full interior LED's plus puddles from Deauto and the euro cupholder. Hopefully the install doesnt kill me.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks. They're wheels from an Audi S-line. They were the only ones I really liked. Getting ready to order some H&R sport springs. Don't want to go too low.
> 
> Here's a closer look.


Brakes?



Kenmac15 said:


> I havent done much lately so today I ordered my full interior LED's plus puddles from Deauto and the euro cupholder. Hopefully the install doesnt kill me.


Interior LEDs are very easy and straightforward. Puddle lights are a bit tricky, you just need to be careful.
The cupholder is the hardest retrofit. You need to be patient and remove the center tunnel...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

giecsar said:


> Brakes?


Yup, it has them.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Yup, it has them.


I meant what _brand/type_ of brakes. :facepalm:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought I got a parking ticket...









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

I would have added, please feel free to write me back in this fashion.

S4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thats hilarious


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

He could have left a name for me to look up in the GAL, do I could email him the info... I plan on leaving a note on Tuesday for him

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Becareful bro, u might not have ur lights next Tuesday


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> He could have left a name for me to look up in the GAL, do I could email him the info... I plan on leaving a note on Tuesday for him
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Nice. Did he write the note referring to your Dectane's, or another version of headlights (not sure if there is one actually)?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]
Yes the dectanes. That's the third time some random guy this week has complimented them. Good purchase of you ask me.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> [email protected]
> Yes the dectanes. That's the third time some random guy this week has complimented them. Good purchase of you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Now, if we can just get some dang tail lights... and no, not 2013 stuff, gimme some oval LED jazzed up taillights, with black in them. BOOM.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> Now, if we can just get some dang tail lights... and no, not 2013 stuff, gimme some oval LED jazzed up taillights, with black in them. BOOM.


Funny you mention that...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5712059
Custom LED Tail Light Project

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

I tried bumping that thread since the last information on it was about 8 months ago or so... does anyone have any updated information on when achtuning will do something?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thought I got a parking ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff...lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Brakes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice man!


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thought I got a parking ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, this guy is so funny


Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea thats my boy, hes 3 1/2, and hell be going along with my 8 month old daughter and the wifey....the CC is gonna be full lol


Damn dude, good husband and good dad. I am leaving 2 yo and 6 week old at home with wife. I didn't want them around the Casinos. Which is where I plan to spend a good chunk of my time.

Maybe next year I can bring them all along and stay somewhere more kid friendly. Where you staying?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Thought I got a parking ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VWVortex version 1.0 right there. You should keep the thread going by returning the same note with a response.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

S WORD said:


> VWVortex version 1.0 right there. You should keep the thread going by returning the same note with a response.


Yeah, you should "quote" his "post" in your "reply."

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I went to go meet a friend for lunch downtown (Austin) and came across this; so I had to share.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

xterrain said:


> Yeah, you should "quote" his "post" in your "reply."
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Haha, yea [quote: BrownCC] ....[/quote]

^ can't do an example

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Damn dude, good husband and good dad. I am leaving 2 yo and 6 week old at home with wife. I didn't want them around the Casinos. Which is where I plan to spend a good chunk of my time.
> 
> Maybe next year I can bring them all along and stay somewhere more kid friendly. Where you staying?



Lol thx man....Yea i figure they can go this year with me and check it out and experience it for the first time with me....but i know next year they're staying behind and the wifey can either go or stay....were gonna be at palace station where everyone/everything is supposed to be happening at....where u staying?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

made this with my 3d printer


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

poopie said:


> made this with my 3d printer


Sweet. I want one. 


Sent from my iPad Mini LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro plate added to the mix


----------



## ortega19 (Jan 7, 2013)

yesterday my R was arrived to Azerbaijan


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

took it offroad lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ortega19 said:


> yesterday my R was arrived to Azerbaijan


Wow! That's quite some distance..assuming its ships via Atlantic then Mediterranean ......what port does if arrive at?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ortega19 said:


> yesterday my R was arrived to Azerbaijan




Hi Ortega, 

Pretty nice ride man! I love that color!


----------



## ortega19 (Jan 7, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Wow! That's quite some distance..assuming its ships via Atlantic then Mediterranean ......what port does if arrive at?


yeah, took long time approximately 2 months from Oakland port. Final destination port is Poti city/Georgia


----------



## ortega19 (Jan 7, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Ortega,
> 
> Pretty nice ride man! I love that color!


Thanks man, my name ise Seymur, but I take it for nickname 

Yes, that color is sick. I am proud that owning this color of unique CC in Azerbaijan.


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Just had time for a quick wash and dry before the F1 quali started! Notice my neighbour doing the same with his 3-series, Saturday is wash day on our street!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Jezzerh said:


> Just had time for a quick wash and dry before the F1 quali started! Notice my neighbour doing the same with his 3-series, Saturday is wash day on our street!


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

My baby got a little older today


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

ortega19 said:


> yesterday my R was arrived to Azerbaijan


I'm fooking jelly!!!! Nice. Different motor? Options?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Jezzerh said:


> Just had time for a quick wash and dry before the F1 quali started! Notice my neighbour doing the same with his 3-series, Saturday is wash day on our street!


That interior looks amazing. I wish I would have gone with a two toned one. But the one I found had 40k miles and they wanted $19k for. The one I bought had 18k miles and I got it for $18k and had CPO plus 18k miles on original warranty. Too much of a deal to pass up on.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm fooking jelly!!!! Nice. Different motor? Options?


He shipped his US spec car from Oakland, CA to Azerbaijan...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FastB7S4 said:


> He shipped his US spec car from Oakland, CA to Azerbaijan...


Damn I'm dumb. I didn't read properly. Bare with me I just worked 13 hours.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My baby got a little older today


Dam thats chump change lol im coming up on 52k on my 2010....and after my 3 weeks vacation coming up its gonna be even higher


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I got mine at 18,xxx in January. Less than 1k miles a month.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang thats crazy....i almost wish i didnt put soo many miles on mine but i absolutely love every minute i drive it


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

So do I. But my drive to work is about 10 miles. I owned this wannabe fast Altima from jersey yesterday. Just toyed with him for a while then took her to 130 bye bye birdy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang yea im 19 miles one way from work so i get a little bit longer to enjoy mine....nice u gotta keep them guys in check so they know their place lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha. Made him think he had a chance it was funny. Opened the window and waved bye bye. Never saw them again. I love my 4 cylinder!


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm about that distance as well, I got my 2010 with 7,000 miles on it 2 months ago. I'm at a little over 10k now. Hell I could tell I needed to break in the engine. My first dub.

S4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

It was broken in after 3-5k bud.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Haha. Made him think he had a chance it was funny. Opened the window and waved bye bye. Never saw them again. I love my 4 cylinder!


I know right, and still gets 30mpg :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lmao. Great gas mileage and great sleeper.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

got mine with in Nov. 11 with only 12 miles on it. now has just under 9500.


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> That interior looks amazing. I wish I would have gone with a two toned one. But the one I found had 40k miles and they wanted $19k for. The one I bought had 18k miles and I got it for $18k and had CPO plus 18k miles on original warranty. Too much of a deal to pass up on.


Thanks. I've nothing against plainer interiors but the car I had before the CC was a Mondeo with black/dark grey/aluminium inside so I fancied something a bit more flash! Would have got a white one but my wife has a 2012 Golf in Candy White so thought it might look silly if we both had the same. 

I've had it 4 weeks, done 3800 miles in it and loved every moment so far. Getting 55mpg and over 700 miles per tank so far as well, that's 10% better than the Ford. I'm so impressed I want to buy the company lol.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> It was broken in after 3-5k bud.


Shhh.

S4


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jezzerh said:


> Would have got a white one (CC) but my wife has a 2012 Golf in Candy White so thought it might look silly if we both had the same.


In my case it's the other way:
My Wife owns a CC and I a CW GTI... I thought about buying a CW CC... But had the chance to buy a 35 AE.

So, even it's my Wife's CC, I mod it and drive it kind of often... LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jezzerh said:


> Just had time for a quick wash and dry before the F1 quali started! Notice my neighbour doing the same with his 3-series, Saturday is wash day on our street!




Awesome interiors! Are those Moccha? Or which is the name of this color?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ortega19 said:


> Thanks man, my name ise Seymur, but I take it for nickname
> 
> Yes, that color is sick. I am proud that owning this color of unique CC in Azerbaijan.


Hi Seymur,

Which is the name of that paint color?

P.S. Nice nickname

Have a good one!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Rear badge insert and drl clear came today...... But rain here in NY..... So have to wait few days..... Anyone around Nassau county has VAGCOM who can help me to turn off drl?

I'll post pic once I put on


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :laugh:





BETOGLI said:


> +1


Fine! :vampire:

Before










After




























I already scraped twice! I hate absolutely hate Colorado roads, why do we have so many hard angles here!!!!!!!!!! :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome interiors! Are those Moccha? Or which is the name of this color?


Thankyou. It is Truffle/Black Leather with Burr Walnut wood trim.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma got me hooked on this tire shine product. The tire must be cleaned thoroughly then you spray this stuff on. I recommend you mask the wheel first. It takes 1 hour to dry. When it dries it like a layer of clear silicone. Looks ultra wet but 100% dry to the touch. It dries like silicon, so no spray on the body of the car ever!! Plus it lasts literally for months. When the wheel gets dirty you simple wipe it down with water and that's it. Lasts trough rain, car washes , etc....here is the "dried" look, and the spray. When I saw Tomas in person it looked exactly the same, and he had applied his weeks before.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good enough to eat


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jezzerh said:


> Thankyou. It is Truffle/Black Leather with Burr Walnut wood trim.


OK... It was a kind of chocolate anyway!.., LOL

It really looks awesome and the Burr Walnut Wood Trim makes it a really OEM+ interior!

Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good enough to eat


+1... It looks Yummy!

I know that it's Turtle Wax product, so it must have a lot of product development time to get to this mice product... but I don't know if after a while the tire will start getting ultra-dry inside this finish and start cracking or something weird like that!

P.S. I love your Sagitta Wheels!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOW, any pics of the tires from further back? This stuff looks great. I normally never use tire shine since it always seems to run off onto the paint no matter how much I wipe off excess. This looks like it might do the trick.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> +1... It looks Yummy!
> 
> I know that it's Turtle Wax product, so it must have a lot of product development time to get to this mice product... but I don't know if after a while the tire will start getting ultra-dry inside this finish and start cracking or something weird like that!
> 
> P.S. I love your Sagitta Wheels!


That's why when I'm ready to re-apply in a few months from now I'll treat the rubber with some special moisturizer. I'll let you know the long term results. The tire still breaths from all other sides so i think it's generally safe, and may act as a UV protectant, which is what normally causes cracking. We will see.

Thanks. Love my wheels!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> KOW, any pics of the tires from further back? This stuff looks great. I normally never use tire shine since it always seems to run off onto the paint no matter how much I wipe off excess. This looks like it might do the trick.


-


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike-










And snapped this sick pic at the end...love the stance.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> That's why when I'm ready to re-apply in a few months from now I'll treat the rubber with some special moisturizer. I'll let you know the long term results. The tire still breaths from all other sides so i think it's generally safe, and may act as a UV protectant, which is what normally causes cracking. We will see.
> 
> Thanks. Love my wheels!



Thanks for the tip on the moisture treat before reapplying this product again!!

I like these wheel so much! I would love some Sagittas or Helios wheels in my Wife's CC.

These are their actual OEM polished Interlagos.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks for the tip on the moisture treat before reapplying this product again!!
> 
> I like these wheel so much! I would love some Sagittas or Helios wheels in my Wife's CC.
> 
> These are their actual OEM polished Interlagos.


How do you obtain that finish? I have the Interlagos wheels and asked a shop if they could give my wheels a chromed look and they said it can't be done, they can only come chromed from the factory.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Those are polished are they not?

S4


----------



## ortega19 (Jan 7, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Seymur,
> 
> Which is the name of that paint color?
> 
> ...


hi, 

thanks man, this is Iron Gray Metallic, LC7Z


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I got mine at 18,xxx in January. Less than 1k miles a month.





AZ_CC said:


> Dam thats chump change lol im coming up on 52k on my 2010....and after my 3 weeks vacation coming up its gonna be even higher


I have 70K on my 2010. 


Sent from my iPad Mini LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ortega19 said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks man, this is Iron Gray Metallic, LC7Z


:thumbup: :thumbup: to the Iron Gray Metallic LC7Z paint color!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> Those are polished are they not?


Yes, these are polished Interlagos!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> How do you obtain that finish? I have the Interlagos wheels and asked a shop if they could give my wheels a chromed look and they said it can't be done, they can only come chromed from the factory.


Hi man,

Indeed these are polished wheels and I didn't buy them like that from factory.

The hard thing of polishing these wheels is its turbine shape.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added my side skirts


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added my side skirts


Nice, if these were cheap and available in Italy, I'd order them too..
I want to ask you, how did you do the remote start?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, KOW! Your CC never disappoints! :beer:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Nice, if these were cheap and available in Italy, I'd order them too..
> I want to ask you, how did you do the remote start?


Had to have a third key, outside of that it wasn't to difficult.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks, KOW! Your CC never disappoints! :beer:


Appreciate the kind words....anytime bro!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Installed rev D DV....I didnt really feel a difference in performance or sound....but its nice to know its there and the old diaphragm one is out


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Installed rev D DV....I didnt really feel a difference in performance or sound....but its nice to know its there and the old diaphragm one is out


I wonder if I have the old one or not?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Mike-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B.E.A.U.Tiful


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks for the tip on the moisture treat before reapplying this product again!!
> 
> I like these wheel so much! I would love some Sagittas or Helios wheels in my Wife's CC.
> 
> These are their actual OEM polished Interlagos.


No offense Beto, I do not like the polished look. I think its just a bit much. But that is just my opinion. Its you and your wifes car. I dont mean any offense by the comment. Again just my opinion.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wonder if I have the old one or not?


More then likely u do....unless the previous owner had it replaced with the newer one....check it out, all u have to do is take off the passenger wheel and its right there on the turbo looking at u


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Lower Me, Lower Me, Lower Me.......


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree ^^^ this thing would look A LOT sharper if it was sitting lower

Its amazing what lowering a vehicle does....this is my first lowered one and man do i love it....i kick myself in the a$$ sometimes why i never did it before on any of my previous vehicles


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Got an idea this morning.. I have some matte blue metallic vinyl laying around. Should I do my mirrors and then my rims in the same color? (Just trying to do something different lol) 
Thoughts please


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Got an idea this morning.. I have some matte blue metallic vinyl laying around. Should I do my mirrors and then my rims in the same color? (Just trying to do something different lol)
> Thoughts please


No don't touch it, car looks sick as is.... Those are some amazing Benz wheels!!! 

Keep it classy, don't clash colors....just my .02


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Matte blue on a black car with chrome trim....sounds like a little too much to me, but maybe it could look good and just gotta see it....plus its vinyl and can just come off....if u got the time go for it :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

By the way, 2-tone interiorlooks reeeeealy good with a black exterior!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> No don't touch it, car looks sick as is.... Those are some amazing Benz wheels!!!
> 
> Keep it classy, don't clash colors....just my .02


Perhaps... But it's like if I don't like it, peel it off lol only really cost me a few bucks to do it


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> By the way, 2-tone interiorlooks reeeeealy good with a black exterior!


Lol and thanks!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Matte blue on a black car with chrome trim....sounds like a little too much to me, but maybe it could look good and just gotta see it....plus its vinyl and can just come off....if u got the time go for it :thumbup:


I think I'll give it a shot and see what it looks like.. Just need some free time


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Perhaps... But it's like if I don't like it, peel it off lol only really cost me a few bucks to do it


For sure, I'm not opposed at all, since it peels off...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> For sure, I'm not opposed at all, since it peels off...


Yeah I don't think I'd do it otherwise lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> More then likely u do....unless the previous owner had it replaced with the newer one....check it out, all u have to do is take off the passenger wheel and its right there on the turbo looking at u


Does it wink at me?


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Does it wink at me?


Lmao!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> No offense Beto, I do not like the polished look. I think its just a bit much. But that is just my opinion. Its you and your wifes car. I dont mean any offense by the comment. Again just my opinion.


Hi man,

No offense taken at all! Thanks for giving me your opinion.

Have a good one!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> No offense taken at all! Thanks for giving me your opinion.
> 
> Have a good one!


Clean car, love the wheels even in that finish but definitely needs more low lol it'll pull off that look a hell lot better


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added my side skirts


It looks pretty awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Lower Me, Lower Me, Lower Me.......


I know man! Their DG springs are on the way! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> I agree ^^^ this thing would look A LOT sharper if it was sitting lower
> 
> Its amazing what lowering a vehicle does....this is my first lowered one and man do i love it....i kick myself in the a$$ sometimes why i never did it before on any of my previous vehicles


I know man! Indeed their DG spring are on it's way!

In my previous MKV and my actual MKVI both are low!


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Added Chrome Exhaust Tips.

Washed, Clay'd and Waxed. :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Does it wink at me?


LOL kind of but not quite like this 




BETOGLI said:


> I know man! Indeed their DG spring are on it's way!
> 
> In my previous MKV and my actual MKVI both are low!


Sweet man post pics up ASAP!!! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet man post pics up ASAP!!! :beer:



I'll do so man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

Installed led lights in rear. I'm loving how they're so much brighter.

LED's on left with old bulbs on right.









Hazards on with all LED's installed.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> Installed led lights in rear. I'm loving how they're so much brighter.
> 
> LED's on left with old bulbs on right.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Link?? Lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Did my brakes on the CC for the 5th time today. Finally replaced the Hawk pads I had with some stock oem's and the squeaking noise is completely gone.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man those look good....im in for a link as well....i have dark tinted tails and wouldn't mind getting some more light outta them with those leds


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

New Bosch battery (left park lights on, ran it down dead, don't trust original anymore).

Installed red R8 ignition coils.

Pulled out chinese ebay LED DRLs (one side crapped-out), replaced with clear OEMs. Cracked open the bad DRL, one of the white LEDs died, taking out the other LEDs. Threw it in the garbage....like my $130 I spent on them, lasted 6 months.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Had a great time at Fastivus yesterday. Met some cool new dub heads, and talked about cars/mods with people. I didn't get any pics of my car at the show because I was too busy drooling over all the other amazing cars that were there. The parking set up for the show n shine put my car sandwiched between 2 MK5s, and another car only a couple feet from my front bumper. :facepalm: this made me extremely nervous, and I kept checking on my car throughout the day. It was way too windy to be parking so close to other cars. I only saw 3 other CCs there, and they were all white. I'm so glad I got silver.  :laugh:
Only picture of my car I took yesterday.








I also had a guy in a MK5 .:R32 ask me what my horsepower was, he said "you were flying" with an  look on his face. I just smiled and said I was only at stage 1, and had not put the car on a dyno yet.
I was going to do the drag racing, but didn't have my own helmet. I didn't really feel like using one of the loaners, and I felt it'd be better to wait till Wuste to race my car. Overall I had a great time, and will definitely try to make it out next year too.

Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend :wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Had a great time at Fastivus yesterday. Met some cool new dub heads, and talked about cars/mods with people. I didn't get any pics of my car at the show because I was too busy drooling over all the other amazing cars that were there. The parking set up for the show n shine put my car sandwiched between 2 MK5s, and another car only a couple feet from my front bumper. :facepalm: this made me extremely nervous, and I kept checking on my car throughout the day. It was way too windy to be parking so close to other cars. I only saw 3 other CCs there, and they were all white. I'm so glad I got silver.  :laugh:
> Only picture of my car I took yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice review and enjoy this long weekend!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang that sucks y'all were soo crammed....even though my paints no where near perfect or as good condition as urs I'd have been nervous too....5 days til wust, cant wait!!!!

Are they doing drag racing over there?!?!?!?....i thought we were just gonna be showing at the track?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Thoughts???


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Look great, but what countries are they legal in?

Also, linky?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Pretty nice :thumbup:
What website are you guys using for these plates?



llo07brasil said:


> Thoughts???


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Jezzerh said:


> Look great, but what countries are they legal in?
> 
> Also, linky?


I'd put it up front just for show lol can't really legally have then in the states I think lol 
http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice review and enjoy this long weekend!


Thanks Beto!


AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks y'all were soo crammed....even though my paints no where near perfect or as good condition as urs I'd have been nervous too....5 days til wust, cant wait!!!!
> 
> Are they doing drag racing over there?!?!?!?....i thought we were just gonna be showing at the track?


I am super excited for Wuste too! I had a really good time at Fastivus, but Vegas is a completely different animal. I came home last night to my parking pass, and wristband for Wuste. 

I believe that the drag strip is going to be open, but I think that there is going to be a fee to race though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I am super excited for Wuste too! I had a really good time at Fastivus, but Vegas is a completely different animal. I came home last night to my parking pass, and wristband for Wuste.
> 
> I believe that the drag strip is going to be open, but I think that there is going to be a fee to race though.


Yea it should be a blast....dang man thats awesome, i should get mine on Tuesday since im only in AZ.

Man i hope ur right!!!!!....i looked on the site and didnt see anything about drag racing....ill bring my helmet anyways just in case


----------



## eyecon7 (May 23, 2013)

That looks Hott!, what size rims/tires and what model?



llo07brasil said:


> And I have Mercedes wheels on my cc lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Started on my air ride at last.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

eyecon7 said:


> That looks Hott!, what size rims/tires and what model?


19x8.5 all around. Tires are 225-35-19 those are replica s63 wheels lol but they look awesome and from what I see quality is really good as well.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks to Dubvrs for the exclusive badge idea I placed on my car several months ago...









It took me weeks to decide on the placement of the 3rd emblem I bought....on the wood looked bad, below the shifter where it says 4 motion on the v6 was bad cause it was too big.....finally settled on this. Personally I'm loving it


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> It took me weeks to decide on the placement of the 3rd emblem I bought....on the wood looked bad, below the shifter where it says 4 motion on the v6 was bad cause it was too big.....finally settled on this. Personally I'm loving it


Love it! It looks like it came like that from the factory. Very well done my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks to Dubvrs for the exclusive badge idea I placed on my car several months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks cheesy. Just like those autozone "special edition" emblems you see on every average car out there. Just MHO though


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Thoughts???


Nice! I got my new one a couple days ago, and I'm sure you guys will get a laugh out of it. Will be "unveiling" it to the public next weekend.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Nice! I got my new one a couple days ago, and I'm sure you guys will get a laugh out of it. Will be "unveiling" it to the public next weekend.


Man I was trying to think of a funny one but I'm not as creative as I used to be lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rico's is good....i craked up when i saw it


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Rico's is good....i craked up when i saw it


Pix or it didn't happen lol


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

NRGCC said:


> I think it looks cheesy. Just like those autozone "special edition" emblems you see on every average car out there. Just MHO though





NRGCC said:


> Leave the guy alone....


:sly:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Pix or it didn't happen lol


Hahahaha im not letting the cat outta the bag....but it is hilarious and u guys will like it....stay tuned for pics from wuste next wknd and the plates unveiling


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha im not letting the cat outta the bag....but it is hilarious and u guys will like it....stay tuned for pics from wuste next wknd and the plates unveiling


Hahaha ok


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Man I was trying to think of a funny one but I'm not as creative as I used to be lol





AZ_CC said:


> Rico's is good....i craked up when i saw it





llo07brasil said:


> Pix or it didn't happen lol


Lol! Believe me It happened, and pictures will come. I have a few things that have to be saved for Wuste. Nothing major, but I'll just make you guys wait. :laugh::


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha im not letting the cat outta the bag....but it is hilarious and u guys will like it....stay tuned for pics from wuste next wknd and the plates unveiling


:wave:Thank you sir


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Lol! Believe me It happened, and pictures will come. I have a few things that have to be saved for Wuste. Nothing major, but I'll just make you guys wait. :laugh::


No me boosta lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> no me boosta lol


hahahaha!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Your idea brasil


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Your idea brasil


Yes!!!!! Ur a genius!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Toma got me hooked on this tire shine product. The tire must be cleaned thoroughly then you spray this stuff on. I recommend you mask the wheel first. It takes 1 hour to dry. When it dries it like a layer of clear silicone. Looks ultra wet but 100% dry to the touch. It dries like silicon, so no spray on the body of the car ever!! Plus it lasts literally for months. When the wheel gets dirty you simple wipe it down with water and that's it. Lasts trough rain, car washes , etc....here is the "dried" look, and the spray. When I saw Tomas in person it looked exactly the same, and he had applied his weeks before.


Wow stuff looks liquid. Keep us updated on durability. Are there options in level of shine or just that product? Love the rims too. I think I want to go OEM route for next rims.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Yes!!!!! Ur a genius!


 I like to think I am


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Love it! It looks like it came like that from the factory. Very well done my friend. :thumbup:


+1... And I would live to own a 3.6 L 4Motion!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> B.E.A.U.Tiful


Thanks Clean


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Love it! It looks like it came like that from the factory. Very well done my friend. :thumbup:


Knowing your taste, as long as you are satisfied with it...that's great confirmation for me! Thx


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Still no link to led's?? Lol


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> I think it looks cheesy. Just like those autozone "special edition" emblems you see on every average car out there. Just MHO though


Have to disagree here, these have a VW logo next to the exclusive. Think it makes it look legit.

:thumbup:

S4


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> +1... And I would live to own a 3.6 L 4Motion!


Thanks bro, now it's definitely staying!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Wow stuff looks liquid. Keep us updated on durability. Are there options in level of shine or just that product? Love the rims too. I think I want to go OEM route for next rims.


Just the one product, and yes OEMs are always a safe bet, thanks. Will keep you updated on durability.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ringding said:


> Have to disagree here, these have a VW logo next to the exclusive. Think it makes it look legit.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> S4


Agreed brother...... These emblems go far back in VW History, plus they only came on euro spec vehicles. There's a certain heritage to them!

Plus, I totally agree with you, the VW emblem makes them more official. As far as I know, only ECS carries them, and they are straight from GmbH.


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

The tire shine looks super wet but it looks like it's a PITA to get off. I was reading a few reviews from non-biased users and Turtle Wax's recommendation to get the excess off was to use a grill brush :facepalm: The last thing i'd want to use is an abrasive grill brush if I was to get it on my rim/wheel. 



> Dear Jason,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact Turtle Wax, Inc. We appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> ...




Does it appear to have a oil rainbow effect when the sun hits it from certain angles? 




S WORD said:


> Wow stuff looks liquid. Keep us updated on durability. Are there options in level of shine or just that product? Love the rims too. I think I want to go OEM route for next rims.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

I use a utility brush to wash my car, what's wrong with that? 

S4


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mp3Supply said:


> The tire shine looks super wet but it looks like it's a PITA to get off. I was reading a few reviews from non-biased users and Turtle Wax's recommendation to get the excess off was to use a grill brush :facepalm: The last thing i'd want to use is an abrasive grill brush if I was to get it on my rim/wheel.
> 
> ​
> 
> Does it appear to have a oil rainbow effect when the sun hits it from certain angles?


That's insane! I'll try my power washer if I need to remove that stuff. I'm sure the coin wash pressure washer will take care of it too. 

I can't believe that answer!!! I'll add Turtle Wax to my "Never Buy" list, up there with Armor All.

Thanks for the feedback.

So far I've put just over 100 miles with the product on, and it still looks like the second I applied it, so I'm quite satisfied at this moment.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Side skirts complete.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks bro, now it's definitely staying!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Side skirts complete.


Great man!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Side skirts complete.


Looks extremely good!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


>


That's low!!!!! Is it drivable?


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


>


Yes! Spun all the way down? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

notamechanic said:


>


YUMMY/


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll post specs in the suspension thread.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Yes! Spun all the way down?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Looks awesome


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> No me boosta lol


LOL


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

*LED link*

Hey my bad guys. Here's the link to the LED's:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=310646191885

I got em for 120 shipped so I'd say hold out for a while and they'll be cheaper.

Here's a installation DIY too. Enjoy!
http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2009_Volkswagen_CC_Luxury_2.0L_4_Cyl._Turbo/lights/brake_light


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ccfrank said:


> Hey my bad guys. Here's the link to the LED's:
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=310646191885
> 
> I got em for 120 shipped so I'd say hold out for a while and they'll be cheaper.
> ...


Thanks for the info man! I highly appreciate it!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> Hey my bad guys. Here's the link to the LED's:
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=310646191885
> 
> I got em for 120 shipped so I'd say hold out for a while and they'll be cheaper.
> ...


Sweet! Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's insanely expensive for those LEDs.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's insanely expensive for those LEDs.


Not necessarily.. the seller also regularly creates auctions with a starting price that is considerably lower. 
I got them for $99: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161019227226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> That's insanely expensive for those LEDs.


Yeah it is... Wish we could buy them piece by piece instead of the whole set.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Not necessarily.. the seller also regularly creates auctions with a starting price that is considerably lower.
> I got them for $99: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161019227226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Should be $60 tops, not a penny more. And yes that includes shipping!!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Should be $60 tops, not a penny more. And yes that includes shipping!!


99$ was still a decent deal to me.
I think with a group buy he would be willing to lower the price even more, looking at the stats he's not selling many kits..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm also working with deautokey, as most of you already know. I'm supposed to be getting some tail lights any day now......I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm also working with deautokey, as most of you already know. I'm supposed to be getting some tail lights any day now......I will keep you guys updated.


Pretty please with sugar on top man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahahaha...u know I will!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yea id like some reverse lights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Yea id like some reverse lights.


Getting some of those too! Will keep you updated.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Much appreciated!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Reverse lights would be nice because I can hardly see out of my windows when I'm reversing at night lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Hahahaha...u know I will!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Reverse lights would be nice because I can hardly see out of my windows when I'm reversing at night lol


+1, the OEM ones are just decorative! LOL


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Should be $60 tops, not a penny more. And yes that includes shipping!!


Agreed. These guys are making a killing on these things. 
Still love my lights. :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ccfrank said:


> Agreed. These guys are making a killing on these things.
> Still love my lights. :laugh:


Are these lights so bright that you could be pulled over by a Cop because they're to bright?

Somebody told me he had an issue with a Cop since he was using ultra bright LED license plate lights... LOL


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Finally nice day today.
This is what I got done for now.... 

Haven't got little piece yet so that's why it's still orange.
























Headlight still on but can't see it from this angle... still need VAG..









and little fun.









This friday I should have side skirts and front. hope I can get paint during weekend, paint then put on next week sometime..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

siili said:


> Finally nice day today.
> This is what I got done for now....
> 
> Haven't got little piece yet so that's why it's still orange.
> ...


Nothing more exciting that the first few mods! I've always wanted to see what it would look like if the small reflector was still orange..lol

Is your roof really matte or is it just the pic?

Nice rear emblem insert


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Nothing more exciting that the first few mods! I've always wanted to see what it would look like if the small reflector was still orange..lol
> 
> Is your roof really matte or is it just the pic?
> 
> Nice rear emblem insert



it is still matte black (plasti dip) I'm waiting on Silver Metalizer which coming something this week. so will be shiny on next pic, or if I don't like way it turned out, will be peeled out lol.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

So I plasti-dipped my old license plate frame matte black because it was a smoke chrome that was corroding from a year on my Touareg. While I was at it, I decided to dip my EZ-Pass since I hated seeing the big white block in my front windshield. I know, I'm anal about those little details, but it blends in with the mirror and interior MUCH better now.

Before









After


















EZ Pass









I also had my windows tinted this past week at 30% all around. I didn't want to test law enforcement around here since I saw them writing up a female driver for her tinted glass, about a month ago in my neighborhood. I'm happy with it and its much better than nothing.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Quinones said:


> EZ Pass


I like that idea of ezpass.... I was always trying to figure out with case etc. maybe I'll do black like you did, and maybe place on bottom of windows instead. with black double sided tape.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

siili said:


> I like that idea of ezpass.... I was always trying to figure out with case etc. maybe I'll do black like you did, and maybe place on bottom of windows instead. with black double sided tape.


Yeah, I may need to see if I can get some black Velcro for the glass side. I actually painted over the existing Velcro on the EZ Pass too. I was a tad bit worried about the pass working, but I've since used it several times since painting it all with no issues. I must have done about four coats too, but I was confident since I was once told (by an EZ PASS agent) it would read even if tucked away in the glove box or center console and that only the silvery bag it came with would block a read.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Yeah, I may need to see if I can get some black Velcro for the glass side. I actually painted over the existing Velcro on the EZ Pass too. I was a tad bit worried about the pass working, but I've since used it several times since painting it all with no issues. I must have done about four coats too, but I was confident since I was once told (by an EZ PASS agent) it would read even if tucked away in the glove box or center console and that only the silvery bag it came with would block a read.


I don't think any issue plasti dipping the ezpass, and I found when I placed in bottom of windshield, it worked better also. that silver bag is only thing can block the signal....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> Yeah, I may need to see if I can get some black Velcro for the glass side. I actually painted over the existing Velcro on the EZ Pass too. I was a tad bit worried about the pass working, but I've since used it several times since painting it all with no issues. I must have done about four coats too, but I was confident since I was once told (by an EZ PASS agent) it would read even if tucked away in the glove box or center console and that only the silvery bag it came with would block a read.


I beg to differ about it reading anywhere. I got a Delaware ticket in ez-pass lane because my girl forgot to put it up. In fact I just sent them my monthly statement to show that I had fund on my acct on the day in question and that I was indeed an ez-pass account holder in PA.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> So I plasti-dipped my old license plate frame matte black because it was a smoke chrome that was corroding from a year on my Touareg. While I was at it, I decided to dip my EZ-Pass since I hated seeing the big white block in my front windshield. I know, I'm anal about those little details, but it blends in with the mirror and interior MUCH better now.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Where in Philly are you from?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added my side skirts


how hard was it to pull side skirts out and replace? did any of the clip broke? how many clips are there on each side? reason I'm asking is I'm getting sidesikirt this week and sure I do need to order some clips...


----------



## SYCHEN (Nov 14, 2012)

*where to buy*

hey do you know where can I buy the wheels in your second picture? I think its name is "Lugano" which the gold coast cc has. I just have no idea where to buy them, I really like them
Thank you


----------



## SYCHEN (Nov 14, 2012)

*where to buy*

hey do you know where can I buy the wheels in your second picture? I think its name is "Lugano" which the gold coast cc has. I just have no idea where to buy them, I really like them
Thank you




KOWCC said:


> I'm seriously considering changing the finish on my sags from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

SYCHEN said:


> hey do you know where can I buy the wheels in your second picture? I think its name is "Lugano" which the gold coast cc has. I just have no idea where to buy them, I really like them
> Thank you


You can get them on german ebay.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

siili said:


> how hard was it to pull side skirts out and replace? did any of the clip broke? how many clips are there on each side? reason I'm asking is I'm getting sidesikirt this week and sure I do need to order some clips...


You have to break all the clips to get the side skirts off & then have the body holes open to receive the new sides

When you buy the sides new, the "kit" comes with all new clips & grommets :thumbup:


Broken clips still in the body after removing the OEM sides:









Remove remnants of grommets & push the rest of the broken clip inside the body hole (there's no way they come back out):









New included hardware:









Install the new grommets into the body holes

Install the clips onto the new sides (if they weren't already installed on the sides from the factory...can't remember?)

Snap the sides onto the body!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turtle Wax tire dressing update. Drove 100 more miles in a very bad rain and hail storm last night.

The top part of the outer wall is flacking. Makes sense though since its a point of contact with the pavement, upon sharper turns. The main area side wall is still in tact and looks like I just sprayed it. I just removed the flacked area all around the tire which was no problem...and not with a grill brush,...lol, but with my bare hands.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Turtle Wax tire dressing update. Drove 100 more miles in a very bad rain and hail storm last night.
> 
> The top part of the outer wall is flacking. Makes sense though since its a point of contact with the pavement, upon sharper turns. The main area side wall is still in tact and looks like I just sprayed it. I just removed the flacked area all around the tire which was no problem...and not with a grill brush,...lol, but with my bare hands.


Good to see some real world experience with that stuff. People are always asking me about it at work but I have never used it. Looks like it holds up pretty good! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Where in Philly are you from?


Lol...you forgot that you asked me this via PM, huh?  Manayunk/Roxborough area. You are originally from NE Philly, right? 

Btw, where ever you had your EZ Pass stored that it didn't read might be a good place to store some kryptonite too! Just kidding, but that's some good shielding. After I was told about the read anywhere in vehicle, I tested it in the center console of my Touareg and it actually read! I was very surprised, but that's what gave me the confidence to plasti dip it without worry.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

siili said:


> how hard was it to pull side skirts out and replace? did any of the clip broke? how many clips are there on each side? reason I'm asking is I'm getting sidesikirt this week and sure I do need to order some clips...


 I see it was already answered, but on top of what was said make sure the new skirts are snapped together before installing. You will see what I mean....a few sections of mine were unsnapped and was a little tricky to correct once installed. Other than that when you remove the old skirts I found it easiest to push down (hard) on the edge and they popped off. Then remove old hardware. It's easy. The new look is awesome.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Got in it, turned it on, no sound out my my RNS-510....so tore it apart and fuses are good. Perplexed!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You have to break all the clips to get the side skirts off & then have the body holes open to receive the new sides
> 
> When you buy the sides new, the "kit" comes with all new clips & grommets :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Snobrdrdan, Thank you for the info and pictures. I bought one off ebay not sure if they come with clips. so that's why I wanted to know how many clips it takes. looks like I most likely need to order them prob through ecs. did sideskirts also require double sided tape or just clip was all you needed?(from pic looks like just clips)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Turtle Wax tire dressing update. Drove 100 more miles in a very bad rain and hail storm last night.
> 
> The top part of the outer wall is flacking. Makes sense though since its a point of contact with the pavement, upon sharper turns. The main area side wall is still in tact and looks like I just sprayed it. I just removed the flacked area all around the tire which was no problem...and not with a grill brush,...lol, but with my bare hands.


Yeah, besides than, it's good stuff, Toma's had it on his for weeks now and still looks freshly applied. If you don't take the flacking off manually it eventually takes care of itself, leaving just the sidewall treated.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been using the black magic tire wax and it's not bad. Dulled down a bit after a good rainy day though. :thumbdown:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Are these lights so bright that you could be pulled over by a Cop because they're to bright?
> 
> Somebody told me he had an issue with a Cop since he was using ultra bright LED license plate lights... LOL


Lol no not that bright. Well maybe the reverse lights are, but I think u'll be good with the cops unless u like to drive backwards. Lol.
I'll see if I can figure out a way to snap a pic later tonight.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SYCHEN said:


> hey do you know where can I buy the wheels in your second picture? I think its name is "Lugano" which the gold coast cc has. I just have no idea where to buy them, I really like them
> Thank you


IMO it would look pretty nice!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Gave the exterior of the CC a serious detail. Wash, clay, wax. Spent about 4 hours total on Saturday. Looks awesome and so smooth.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Gave the exterior of the CC a serious detail. Wash, clay, wax. Spent about 4 hours total on Saturday. Looks awesome and so smooth.


Pics or it didn't happen :beer:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Hahaha love it when people say that lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ccfrank said:


> Lol no not that bright. Well maybe the reverse lights are, but I think u'll be good with the cops unless u like to drive backwards. Lol.
> I'll see if I can figure out a way to snap a pic later tonight.


Thanks man! I'll use the reverse lights for night hunting! LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got this in the mail today


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Got this in the mail today


So jelly!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> So jelly!


X2


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks man! I'll use the reverse lights for night hunting! LOL


Do ur thing man! Lol.:beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That'd be cool if u made the trip up one year beto

And Leo u have a nice show to go to that just passed....isnt SOWO in Georgia?

Im soo freaking excited, this is my first big national car show


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered this
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390323681545

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That'd be cool if u made the trip up one year beto
> 
> And Leo u have a nice show to go to that just passed....isnt SOWO in Georgia?
> 
> Im soo freaking excited, this is my first big national car show


Yeah I went to sowo lol but I need moarrrrrr lol can't get enough or these euro car shows man


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah I went to sowo lol but I need moarrrrrr lol can't get enough or these euro car shows man


Hahahahahahahaha i hear u man, ill pprolly be the same way after wuste


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Ordered this
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390323681545
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Guess who's getting apr stage 2 this week??


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Guess who's getting apr stage 2 this week??


Nice. Where?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Got this in the mail today


Nice! I got mine on Saturday, but didn't open it till Sunday morning.  it was like Christmas in May


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Nice. Where?


At Vw.. Not bagging anymore because things came up and had to spend some bag money lol I can't take the 200 anymore lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Guess who's getting apr stage 2 this week??


Awesome man, ur gonna love it stage 2 is awesome 




RICO85 said:


> Nice! I got mine on Saturday, but didn't open it till Sunday morning.  it was like Christmas in May


I know right!!!!....it was like getting a new mod in :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am super excited for this weekend. I can't wait to throw a few back with you guys. :beer:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Guess who's getting apr stage 2 this week??


Nice! Congrats


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> Lol...you forgot that you asked me this via PM, huh?  Manayunk/Roxborough area. You are originally from NE Philly, right?
> 
> Btw, where ever you had your EZ Pass stored that it didn't read might be a good place to store some kryptonite too! Just kidding, but that's some good shielding. After I was told about the read anywhere in vehicle, I tested it in the center console of my Touareg and it actually read! I was very surprised, but that's what gave me the confidence to plasti dip it without worry.


Yes I do remember now, and where I had the ez-pass is where I stash the weed at now. Lmao. 

And I'm from North Philly


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I am super excited for this weekend. I can't wait to throw a few back with you guys. :beer:


I know man im counting down the hours here the anticipation is killing me lol im ready to throw some brews back too and relax and talk cars for hours :laugh: i already told the wifey to be prepared


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Leo is going to have a huge smile on his face after that tune!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I know man im counting down the hours here the anticipation is killing me lol im ready to throw some brews back too and relax and talk cars for hours :laugh: i already told the wifey to be prepared


There will definitely be hours of car talk. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Received these bulbs from deautokey today....









Only had time to test the trunk light, which is a full 18smd housing! And let me tell you it's crazy bright! Will do pics later, as I need to swap some hardware from OEM housing to LED housing.

This bulb is a must buy!!










As for the other bulbs I will figure out their placement and provide more feedback. I'm almost certain there is a reverse set in there. I can easily say I have found my go to place for LEDs! I would never bother ordering from anyone else.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Received these bulbs from deautokey today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: they look good bro! I can't wait to see the pictures of them on your car. opcorn:

You're addicted to deautokey like I'm addicted to Neuspeed. :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That'd be cool if u made the trip up one year beto
> 
> And Leo u have a nice show to go to that just passed....isnt SOWO in Georgia?
> 
> Im soo freaking excited, this is my first big national car show


Thanks AZ,

I'll do it for sure and I'll let you know guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> You're addicted to deautokey like I'm addicted to Neuspeed. :laugh:


I tried several Neuspeed parts in my VW MKV and they're pretty awesome!

Discharge Pipe
Pulley
Rear end link Brackets


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Received these bulbs from deautokey today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great man! Waiting to see more pics!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks AZ,
> 
> I'll do it for sure and I'll let you know guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


The more the merrier :beer: im excited to meet some of the guys here that are gonna be at wuste....its always great to put faces with names


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Ready for wuste!! )

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Had a rock chip dealt with (yay lawn guys who kick up rocks as you drive past them.. :banghead: ), and had the body shop do a full detail while they were at it. Then it rained.

:what:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> I tried several Neuspeed parts in my VW MKV and they're pretty awesome!
> 
> Discharge Pipe
> Pulley
> Rear end link Brackets


I love all my Neuspeed parts. They make me smile every time I step on the gas pedal.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Received these bulbs from deautokey today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they saying what their price is going to be for this package? Also, I already have all of their interior LED's are those included in this package or are these additional ones. I need more LEDs for my tails, but I already have the trunk one and the license plates bulbs. Are these better bulbs for these or for different locations? I see the trunk one and some for the license plates. If it is reasonable priced I will purchase them, but will probably opt out of the license plate one and the trunk one as I am satisfied with the license plate one and I really dont spend much time in my trunk.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup: they look good bro! I can't wait to see the pictures of them on your car. opcorn:
> 
> You're addicted to deautokey like I'm addicted to Neuspeed. :laugh:


Well, I'm their official tester....they send me all kids of bulbs!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Received these bulbs from deautokey today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have some of those.
The 30-LED W5W ones are nice but only "99.99% compatible" if I may say so. When you turn on the ignition the bulb out light will blink three times and then it will stop.
The BAX9S with one "big" LED per side are weak, they put out little light...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Are they saying what their price is going to be for this package? Also, I already have all of their interior LED's are those included in this package or are these additional ones. I need more LEDs for my tails, but I already have the trunk one and the license plates bulbs. Are these better bulbs for these or for different locations? I see the trunk one and some for the license plates. If it is reasonable priced I will purchase them, but will probably opt out of the license plate one and the trunk one as I am satisfied with the license plate one and I really dont spend much time in my trunk.


This is no specific set, just random bulbs they sent me to test. Half these bulbs aren't even avail for sale yet, until I give them the yay or nay. Plus I don't pay for their bulbs, as I provide them detail DIYs in return.

Like you I was all satisfied (or at least thought I was) with my LED setup......until I installed my first Deautokey bulb. So far I'm about 90% converted to their bulbs. The quality is superior, and most importantly they have the brightest and whitest bulbs out there. No one else has a lifetime guarantee on their bulbs! Plus they have discount codes as well. The bulbs are the first thing people comment on when they get in my car.

As for the trunk light. I don't spend much time there either, but when i do, it always happens to be when it's dark, and no bulb so far has lit up the entire trunk like this one does.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I actually have some of those.
> The 30-LED W5W ones are nice but only "99.99% compatible" if I may say so. When you turn on the ignition the bulb out light will blink three times and then it will stop.
> The BAX9S with one "big" LED per side are weak, they put out little light...


I've tested all these out with my 9v battery and they are super bright. Also my pet peeve is the bulb out error...so far, none of their bulbs cause any blinking or constant bulb out error, at ignition or ever.

Personally, I'm yet to even experience a "blinking" bulb out error. For all the times I had errors its been a constant "on" error light.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I've tested all these out with my 9v battery and they are super bright. Also my pet peeve is the bulb out error...so far, none of their bulbs cause any blinking or constant bulb out error, at ignition or ever.
> 
> Personally, I'm yet to even experience a "blinking" bulb out error. For all the times I had errors its been a constant "on" error light.


They look bright, yes, but in terms of _lumens_ the output is low. You'll see.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> They look bright, yes, but in terms of _lumens_ the output is low. You'll see.


How are you testing lumens?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

With your eyeballs. 

He's saying the bulb may be bright, but when you're in the room/car/whatever setting, the amount of light you see in your surroundings is a gauge of the lumens. The more you see the higher. Sounds like you've already disproved this though with your trunk, amirite?

S4


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

ringding said:


> With your eyeballs.
> 
> He's saying the bulb may be bright, but when you're in the room/car/whatever setting, the amount of light you see in your surroundings is a gauge of the lumens. The more you see the higher. Sounds like you've already disproved this though with your trunk, amirite?
> 
> S4


Thanks, that's exactly what I was trying to say 
The trunk bulb is definitely powerful, not doubt there, but I was referring to the BAX9S LEDs (backup lights), which I own.
Once you test one you'll see that the amount of light is pretty much the same as the stock bulb. The only difference is that the light is white.

EDIT: I think I made a mistake, I thought that the bulbs in the top left corner of the first photo were the BAX9S. I can't see clearly the type of connection, are those T10?
And the real BAX9S are the ones in the sixth bag (counting left to right, top to bottom), yes?
Anyway I have those as well and indeed they don't produce much more light.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I was trying to say
> The trunk bulb is definitely powerful, not doubt there, but I was referring to the BAX9S LEDs (backup lights), which I own.
> Once you test one you'll see that the amount of light is pretty much the same as the stock bulb. The only difference is that the light is white.
> 
> ...


We will see


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ringding said:


> With your eyeballs.
> 
> He's saying the bulb may be bright, but when you're in the room/car/whatever setting, the amount of light you see in your surroundings is a gauge of the lumens. The more you see the higher. Sounds like you've already disproved this though with your trunk, amirite?
> 
> S4


Yes I understand that, and yes I agree. The trunk disproved it. I SEE alot more in my trunk.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I was trying to say
> The trunk bulb is definitely powerful, not doubt there, but I was referring to the BAX9S LEDs (backup lights), which I own.
> Once you test one you'll see that the amount of light is pretty much the same as the stock bulb. The only difference is that the light is white.
> 
> ...


They sent me 120 and 150 degree pin offsets. One of those is definitely the bax9s. And yes those are in bags 5 and 6.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Personally, I'm yet to even experience a "blinking" bulb out error. For all the times I had errors its been a constant "on" error light.


Hey Kareem, didn't you vag-com off the bulb out light or something before? For us with 12s, do you think we'll have any issues without vag-com? I'll probably just get license plate, rear turns, brake, and taillight bulbs.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Fixed the audio problem with my rns-510! Everything worked on screen except i didn't have sound. Did a SW update and now everything works


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Turb02 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Don't think anyone wants to see pics of a OEM+ CC that is a bit shiny. Nothing like the other user which looked completely wet after a major detail. :thumbup:


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Received these bulbs from deautokey today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the full interior kit? I should be receiving mine tomorrow. WOOT!!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I received my euro cupholder from UPS today. May try to tackle that tonight.


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Received these bulbs from deautokey today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll def figure out where they go once you get in there pulling bulbs. One tip: if an led doesn't light up, pull it, and put it in the other way. All should be good.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hey Kareem, didn't you vag-com off the bulb out light or something before? For us with 12s, do you think we'll have any issues without vag-com? I'll probably just get license plate, rear turns, brake, and taillight bulbs.


Justin. What I had done was turn off the cold start diagnostic for the plates lights. That did not help with getting rid of the bulb out error. Personally I have now switched every bulb except for reverse which I plan to do soon ( I have the bulb) and tail/break lights. Just not too comfy yet with doing those. Running deautokey plate lights.

So far no codes, ever since I stopped buying the cheaper eBay ones. All the bulbs in my car are now canbus Deautokey ones and I swear by them


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenmac15 said:


> Is that the full interior kit? I should be receiving mine tomorrow. WOOT!!


No , just some random bulbs, read my earlier response, on the previous page for details.

You will be blown away by your interior kit...I have that kit installed. Let me know how it turns out for u


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenmac15 said:


> I received my euro cupholder from UPS today. May try to tackle that tonight.


Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Justin. What I had done was turn off the cold start diagnostic for the plates lights. That did not help with getting rid of the bulb out error. Personally I have now switched every bulb except for reverse which I plan to do soon ( I have the bulb) and tail/break lights. Just not too comfy yet with doing those. Running deautokey plate lights.
> 
> So far no codes, ever since I stopped buying the cheaper eBay ones. All the bulbs in my car are now canbus Deautokey ones and I swear by them


I second that as well. For some reason my 2009 wouldn't take the eBay "canbus error free" bulbs either. They all threw errors and shut off in my license plates. I already had the full interior kit from deAutoKey, so I had no hesitation in trying the plate lights kit. No issues whatsoever since installation. Nice clean white light and bright as well lol. Next up and buying a footwell retrofit kit and I'll also replace those bulbs with the flat 6smd LEDs from deAutoKey as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> You'll def figure out where they go once you get in there pulling bulbs. One tip: if an led doesn't light up, pull it, and put it in the other way. All should be good.



bro do you know who KOWCC is, he is led king....he will talk led circles around u...lol


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Don't think anyone wants to see pics of a OEM+ CC that is a bit shiny. Nothing like the other user which looked completely wet after a major detail. :thumbup:


You'd think I would've taken pics, but yesterday was a rather bad day, so no pics.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> bro do you know who KOWCC is, he is led king....he will talk led circles around u...lol


Lol, maybe that is the case, but Serge is king of everything else CC related!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, maybe that is the case, but Serge is king of everything else CC related!!!


like curbing beautiful wheels? :wave::heart:


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> bro do you know who KOWCC is, he is led king....he will talk led circles around u...lol


Guess I don't. Kinda new around here but I'd figure some advice from my own trials and errors cohldnt hurt. Plus other heads might find it useful. :thumbup:


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Where did you purchase it from?


I got it from ECS Tuning. Ordered it on thursday I think and received it today. No complaints yet. Im sure Ill be M'f'ing everything when I go to do the install.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> like curbing beautiful wheels? :wave::heart:


Lol......


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

My car got ****ed up today with the autobody shop. I'm not happy. When I get home I'll post pics of it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> Guess I don't. Kinda new around here but I'd figure some advice from my own trials and errors cohldnt hurt. Plus other heads might find it useful. :thumbup:


Advice is always welcome brother....you're just getting the new member "break-in" treatment. I was there too . Appreciate the advice brother. And you make a great point "other heads will find it useful"

Sincerely,
LED king.........lol


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> like curbing beautiful wheels? :wave::heart:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Advice is always welcome brother....you're just getting the new member "break-in" treatment. I was there too . Appreciate the advice brother. And you make a great point "other heads will find it useful"
> 
> Sincerely,
> LED king.........lol


Haha! :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> Haha! :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


>


Looks great man. Wish my STs went that low


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> So far no codes, ever since I stopped buying the cheaper eBay ones. All the bulbs in my car are now canbus Deautokey ones and I swear by them


:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> like curbing beautiful wheels? :wave::heart:


Oh, thats so F****ing rude, talk about our private romantic stuff publicly?  

No more!!!! :laugh:

P.S. Going to fix re-paint them in different color soon.. Inside colormatch to cc, n spokes black, hyper black or maybe BBS Gold.... Undecided yet


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Oh, thats so F****ing rude, talk about our private romantic stuff publicly?
> 
> No more!!!! :laugh:
> 
> P.S. Going to fix re-paint them in different color soon.. Inside colormatch to cc, n spokes black, hyper black or maybe BBS Gold.... Undecided yet


hahahaha.

All in fun! Inside color match would look sick! 

Im doing something similar with my VMRs. The spokes are a bit different though. When theyre done and on the car, Ill post pics.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Oh, thats so F****ing rude, talk about our private romantic stuff publicly?
> 
> No more!!!! :laugh:
> 
> P.S. Going to fix re-paint them in different color soon.. Inside colormatch to cc, n spokes black, hyper black or maybe BBS Gold.... Undecided yet


You should just double down and do a black interior mod. When are you getting folks together again so you can see what a real one-of-a-kind modification is like! :what:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

notamechanic said:


>


I love this look! :thumbup:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lamin X'd the fogs and added yellow bulbs.

Deleted Suitcase Muffler.

Firestone Lifetime Alignment.

Nitrogen Air in the tires.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> You should just double down and do a black interior mod. When are you getting folks together again so you can see what a real one-of-a-kind modification is like! :what:


I had that on 11 GTi stock and loved it! But for the amount of $$$ that you have to drop ini dnt thnk its worth it! Better go ko4 or smth else for that much

Ur cc is definitely unique thou!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

X37 said:


> Lamin X'd the fogs and added yellow bulbs.
> 
> Deleted Suitcase Muffler.
> 
> ...


AMAZING shot!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

notamechanic said:


>


What coils are you on!? Love that look!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Airlift uk delivered my Air 

Now that's a nice front strut :laugh:









Got stuck in tonight. V2 all mounted. Pipes made leak checked ok.


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Snapped a quick pre facelift shot while coaching my son's little league game









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's what the lovely Apex Autobody shop thought was a good idea




























I don't know if you guys remember, but when they put on my GCK they kind of added too much adhesive on the front middle part of my bumper. So they thought it would be a good idea to run a strip of white paint in the crease. 

This sounded like a good idea, but in practice was a terrible idea.


I had a friend take a look at it and he didn't even notice it until I pointed it out then it was clear as day. It stuck out like a sore thumb. 

So it's not horrid per say, but when you notice it, it's bad.

Here's a pic from a distance


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I didn't like the way silver metalizer came out on black(would look better if it was matte white) so I peel it off.....

view with metalizer.

















Peeling it off!

















back to silver top....









If I decided to do black roof again, I'll use 3M carbon fiber vynil instead...... for sure......


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> I didn't like the way silver metalizer came out on black(would look better if it was matte white) so I peel it off.....
> 
> view with metalizer.
> 
> ...


For the plastidip to come really good you're going to want an actual spray gun. The cans suck for doing large surface areas


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> For the plastidip to come really good you're going to want an actual spray gun. The cans suck for doing large surface areas


yes definitely true. I have paint gun for regular paint, but I didn't use that(didn't want to mess with it) I should have just get gallon and did with spray gun... that's for sure..... if I bought spray gun for plasti dip, I would went for matte white with silver metalizer then matte black roof.... I'll see what I want to play with next.... plasti dip is new trial for me. it was good experience...


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Here's what the lovely Apex Autobody shop thought was a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They messed up, right? Re-do. Period.

S4


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

notamechanic said:


> AMAZING shot!


Thanks. Taken and edited on my S3


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> They messed up, right? Re-do. Period.
> 
> S4


+1, you paid for a quality work.. So you should talk to them and get a good agreement and deal.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Here's what the lovely Apex Autobody shop thought was a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely get this redone. It's not an easy job. Not all the molds fit flush. I bought mine from my VW dealer, and OEM piece. The first round looked like crap with a large gap. They attempted again and it still looked bad. They ended up ordering another whole new part and that one fit 99% flush. 

For the extremely picky people, they actually order the whole R-line bumper. Overkill IMO.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I personally dnt like way R-bumper looks whn its entire piece.. Lip looks better imo


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree it looks beefier, with more dimension.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I personally dnt like way R-bumper looks whn its entire piece.. Lip looks better imo





KOWCC said:


> I agree it looks beefier, with more dimension.


Haters gona hate! :laugh:
Lol!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

siili said:


> I didn't like the way silver metalizer came out on black(would look better if it was matte white) so I peel it off.....
> 
> view with metalizer.
> 
> ...


I can imagine what people were thinking when they saw you pulling off the skin of your car. They were probably like WTF? How the hell is he pulling off his paint like that?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I can imagine what people were thinking when they saw you pulling off the skin of your car. They were probably like WTF? How the hell is he pulling off his paint like that?


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i could soo see that....whenever i told ppl about plastidip and how it is they always tripped out and looked at me like :what: u can peel off paint?? lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Haters gona hate! :laugh:
> Lol!


Get a lip on top of ur bumper ))) make haters happy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Was browsing ebay and came across this
http://bit.ly/18x2QCm
What you guys think?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*Broken Windshield*

Long story short. Tree trimmers. One in a million errant pine cone flip from a falling branch from 150 feet away. At least it didn't hit any of the body work. The impact result:










Tree trimmers offer to pay for replacement. I insisted on an OEM windshield, not an OEE. Box came today and was installed. Yes, the box looks torn, but I inspected the windshield before the install and it was perfect.










BONUS - Got the part number










The 24 hour shame tape










I should have taken a picture with the windshield out :banghead:

Viel Spaß!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Get a lip on top of ur bumper ))) make haters happy


Hahahaha!! You might be on to something opcorn: lol!


Stero1D said:


> Was browsing ebay and came across this
> http://bit.ly/18x2QCm
> What you guys think?


Looks good, and isn't priced too bad. Might have to try this out since I had to go back to the stock trunk bulb because the eBay LED bulb was too blue, and didn't really illuminate that well.  :banghead: Let me know if you get this, and how it works for you.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Hahahaha!! You might be on to something opcorn: lol!
> 
> 
> Looks good, and isn't priced too bad. Might have to try this out since I had to go back to the stock trunk bulb because the eBay LED bulb was too blue, and didn't really illuminate that well.  :banghead: Let me know if you get this, and how it works for you.


I was thinking to wait, so u cld order and test it


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I was thinking to wait, so u cld order and test it


Maybe after Wuste I'll order it. I already have some LEDs coming from superbrightleds. Will have to wait, and see how those work


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Was browsing ebay and came across this
> http://bit.ly/18x2QCm
> What you guys think?


You can see the way the light is, that they are trying to make it look brighter than it is. The light looks more like it is centralized in the "dome" area of the trunk instead of the passenger tail area. Buyer beware.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i could soo see that....whenever i told ppl about plastidip and how it is they always tripped out and looked at me like :what: u can peel off paint?? lol


yep.... few cars drove by slowly... looking at me like wtf????? I should took pic of them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Haters gona hate! :laugh:
> Lol!


Lollll


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

One week update on the Turtle Wax tire shine spray - DO NOT BUY. Too huge of a hassle dealing with all the flacking.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> One week update on the Turtle Wax tire shine spray - DO NOT BUY. Too huge of a hassle dealing with all the flacking.


Ouch. I use a tire shine with a red cap on it (name escapes me now) and that one is awesome. Once I give the car a clean bath ill post pictures


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> One week update on the Turtle Wax tire shine spray - DO NOT BUY. Too huge of a hassle dealing with all the flacking.


Hi man,

Thanks for letting us know! I was intrigued with how it would turn out!

Though it looks pretty nice!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> One week update on the Turtle Wax tire shine spray - DO NOT BUY. Too huge of a hassle dealing with all the flacking.


I have to take a photo of the can, but I'm enjoying this Meguiar's tire gel spray product that leaves a nice coat, conditions the tire and is a clean application all around. It does wear off in time, but no flaking or trouble removing and doesn't look artificial in any way. I'll probably wash the car after work tomorrow and I'll take a photo of the wheel before and after. I'm sure others have used it as well.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. It does look good. But I would like to apply once and forget it. With this stuff there's flacking every day now and it's really annoying. 

There's another's silicon based spray like this one but manufactured by DupliColor, since they are a well known paint company I'm going to try that next. Dupli calls it a "Tire Coating"


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

romney said:


> Long story short. Tree trimmers. One in a million errant pine cone flip from a falling branch from 150 feet away. At least it didn't hit any of the body work. The impact result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! That totally blows, but glad they made it right and that your ride is back to normal now! Had to be one solid pine cone!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Don't get me wrong. It does look good. But I would like to apply once and forget it. With this stuff there's flacking every day now and it's really annoying.
> 
> There's another's silicon based spray like this one but manufactured by DupliColor, since they are a well known paint company I'm going to try that next. Dupli calls it a "Tire Coating"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2-jtLBdltA&feature=endscreen&NR=1


website here: http://www.plasticoat.net/
:wave: have fun!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You can see the way the light is, that they are trying to make it look brighter than it is. The light looks more like it is centralized in the "dome" area of the trunk instead of the passenger tail area. Buyer beware.


I think its the same 18 led that some people run for their license plates. Should be very bright i think.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I think its the same 18 led that some people run for their license plates. Should be very bright i think.


I just think the picture and position of the way the light is coming from looks out of place. It looks like the light is coming from above not where our lights are located. Try it out and see what it looks like. Just giving you my opinion Serge.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

romney said:


> Long story short. Tree trimmers. One in a million errant pine cone flip from a falling branch from 150 feet away. At least it didn't hit any of the body work. The impact result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have got the headliner wrapped in suede while you had the windshield out!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old post, but does anyone know what these wheels are?



atmstang05 said:


> Pics...


Nevermind... found them. Only seem to come in 20" for some stupid reason


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I just think the picture and position of the way the light is coming from looks out of place. It looks like the light is coming from above not where our lights are located. Try it out and see what it looks like. Just giving you my opinion Serge.


Waiting for Kareems review  he testing one of those!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Waiting for Kareems review  he testing one of those!


It looks like the same LED trunk light that deAutoKey sells. The thing you guys have to remember is that all LEDs are made in the same place, China.

I have the same dome light LEDs that they sell, but I didn't buy them from deAutoKey. I like piecing my own stuff together. :beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Got the APR stg1 and car is misfiring really bad.. Help?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Got the APR stg1 and car is misfiring really bad.. Help?


red top coils and plugs?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> red top coils and plugs?


Not yet... Think that'll fix it?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Not yet... Think that'll fix it?


reading on here, it has helped. When are you getting the misfires? Idle, throughout, or near redline?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> reading on here, it has helped. When are you getting the misfires? Idle, throughout, or near redline?


At wot


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> At wot


so...above 6k rpm's?

It'd probably be best to search the forum. It could be weak exhaust springs, but it could also be as simple as replacing your coils and plugs with Audi R8 coil packs...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> so...above 6k rpm's?


Anywhere above 4 when I'm full on the gas. Randomly cuts power. Threw up a blinking cel once then held steady


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Coil pack (ignition coil) :thumbup:

... And R8 coil packs, really? :sly: I say stick to the OEM ones, personally.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Part #? I know the redtops are like 20 each


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Coil pack (ignition coil) :thumbup:
> 
> ... And R8 coil packs, really? :sly: I say stick to the OEM ones, personally.


Thats what theyre for...right? the Audi? Isnt this what people are installing?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-R8--V8_4.2L/Engine/Ignition/ES281014/

A search revealed this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=32065037

and this is a thread from that search:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...misfire-under-full-throttle&highlight=misfire


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

_Our_ p/n is 06H 905 115*B*. I just don't get why everyone is running to the R8 specific one. _(FWIW, APR doesn't recommend it so if you're APR tuned...)_


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> _Our_ p/n is 06H 905 115*B*. I just don't get why everyone is running to the R8 specific one. _(FWIW, APR doesn't recommend it so if you're APR tuned...)_


Thats why I suggested he search. Thought I would provide the little info I have on the topic...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> It looks like the same LED trunk light that deAutoKey sells. The thing you guys have to remember is that all LEDs are made in the same place, China.
> 
> I have the same dome light LEDs that they sell, but I didn't buy them from deAutoKey. I like piecing my own stuff together. :beer:


There are several US companies producing LEDs, PUTCO, one of which is gaining some momentum.

In regards to Chinese bulbs, even those are not all the same. US buyers can specify the chemical mixture of the SMD, and in order to get a certain Kelvin rating of white light they need to get the perfect mix with the right amount of phosphorus. Deautokey and SuperBright Leds both have the correct mix. Their bulbs are the brightest and the whitest. Deautokey is slightly a little whiter. Side by side you can tell the difference. De applies that exact mix into all their bulbs and thats why they match 100%. 

Incandescent bulbs are currenlty in the phase-out process. In some cities, that is already in effect and you can only find LED buls....I'm talking about home application. By beginning to mid 2014, it may not be possible to find an incandescent. So basically the US companies will need to start stepping up their game in the LED world.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

teaser to my current project:

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...8N0VcmtSrmQ/w1103-h827-no/20130521_141827.jpg


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My S1 APR is also starting to act up. No misfires, just irregular shift points, and sometimes a significant delay from the engine in response to the amount of gas im applying, but once it hits...it HITS. But still, something doesnt feel normal. This all started a few days ago when i was driving in extremely heavy rain. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

I have the red tops already installed. No engine light or anything, just acts weird after about 20 mins of driving.

My APR dealer suggested i do a Throttle Body Alignment, which is one of the program options in my tune. I will attempt that right after work and provide an update.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2-jtLBdltA&feature=endscreen&NR=1
> 
> 
> website here: http://www.plasticoat.net/
> :wave: have fun!


That's cool. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Was browsing ebay and came across this
> http://bit.ly/18x2QCm
> What you guys think?


I like that it's 18SMD. The light output must be ridiculous. However 7000K is too high for me, it will look blueish.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

romney said:


> Long story short. Tree trimmers. One in a million errant pine cone flip from a falling branch from 150 feet away. At least it didn't hit any of the body work. The impact result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were lucky.. glass gets damaged very easily during shipment. The spare parts department of the closest VW dealer in my area told me 8 out 10 windshields arrive destroyed..


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Fit new wheels =)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Got the APR stg1 and car is misfiring really bad.. Help?


That's weird man!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Over'Drive said:


> Fit new wheels =)


GORGEOUS! :banghead:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

giecsar said:


> You were lucky.. glass gets damaged very easily during shipment. The spare parts department of the closest VW dealer in my area told me 8 out 10 windshields arrive destroyed..


On a side note about OEM vs aftermarket. I used to work for a place that did glass installs, and had the windshields replaced on both of my previous VWs (MKV and a 2011 CC). I had both replaced with PPG glass. The PPG was much better than OEM. Much more resistant to scratching and getting acidy water stains that are impossible to buff off. I'm tempted to just outright replace my OEM one now with the scratches and micro chips that it has gotten in just the first 5,000 miles.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> It looks like the same LED trunk light that deAutoKey sells. The thing you guys have to remember is that all LEDs are made in the same place, China.
> 
> I have the same dome light LEDs that they sell, but I didn't buy them from deAutoKey. I like piecing my own stuff together. :beer:


I did exactly the same thing man! 10 byx for all domes. 2 bux for glove ..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Over'Drive said:


> Fit new wheels =)


Mother Раша, nice ride!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

romney said:


> Long story short. Tree trimmers. One in a million errant pine cone flip from a falling branch from 150 feet away. At least it didn't hit any of the body work. The impact result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi man!

Thanks God protected you! Even it didn't go throw the windshield since it has a film protector... But you could got frighten and and give a hard turn to the steering wheel!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Over'Drive said:


> Fit new wheels =)


Pretty awesome car, stance & pics combo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Ordered intake! And ordering downpipe later tonight! Going stage 2 next week!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> On a side note about OEM vs aftermarket. I used to work for a place that did glass installs, and had the windshields replaced on both of my previous VWs (MKV and a 2011 CC). I had both replaced with PPG glass. The PPG was much better than OEM. Much more resistant to scratching and getting acidy water stains that are impossible to buff off. I'm tempted to just outright replace my OEM one now with the scratches and micro chips that it has gotten in just the first 5,000 miles.


I have found the same thing. I was told by the fitter that 95% of aftermarket windscreen's are thicker than oem. Over here our insurance pays for a new screen, we pay the £60 excess. I always get a new screen.

In my last car I had the wipers replaced under warranty because it missed a bit of window right in my line of sight, turned out to be a dip in the glass, new aftermarket screen sorted the problem.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Will22 said:


> In my last car I had the wipers replaced under warranty because it missed a bit of window right in my line of sight, turned out to be a dip in the glass, new aftermarket screen sorted the problem.


That's amazing!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> One week update on the Turtle Wax tire shine spray - DO NOT BUY. Too huge of a hassle dealing with all the flacking.


wow man. Sorry to here that. If you want to consider a few other products I have some suggestions I can give.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Over'Drive said:


> Fit new wheels =)


Wow nice. Like the choice of rim color.
I did a full polish job last night on the car.
G110v2 DA, Megs M81 polish and Megs M205 in a 50/50 mixture.
Pulled rims again to clean.
Polished exhaust tips.

All that hard work for a crappy cell phone photo.
The sun reflection is very bright so you can't really see how polished it is. 
Will shoot with a better camera today or at Wuste with the rest of the guys.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Ordered intake! And ordering downpipe later tonight! Going stage 2 next week!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Washed Ecstasy and put rack on. Tomorrow hit the trails after work.








Sent from my slab of a Note2


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I got my front bumper fixed! Things are a lot better! 

Happy :heart:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I got my front bumper fixed! Things are a lot better!
> 
> Happy :heart:


What did they do to fix it? I should be finally able to drive tomorrow, and plan to get mine installed.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> What did they do to fix it? I should be finally able to drive tomorrow, and plan to get mine installed.


Finally hahaha! Glad you got it worked out!

Here's what that body shop did to my car

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...to-your-CC&p=82012231&viewfull=1#post82012231

They spent about 4 hours today fixing it so I'm happy. It's a hole hell of a lot better now.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Great news! I'm not following tho on what they did to fix it, that link directs me to the mess up they made... or am I missing something?

S4


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Put summer wheels back on. Still need to put on front spoiler.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

ringding said:


> Great news! I'm not following tho on what they did to fix it, that link directs me to the mess up they made... or am I missing something?
> 
> S4


Yeah they fixed the mess up in the direct link (meaning, what you see in the direct link is the mess up and those errors in the photos were corrected). The paint was spotty and the paint wasn't the same color as the car, there was over paint in a lot of spots and it just looked like crap when you noticed it. 

Now it just looks like it should. It looks great now.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Put summer wheels back on. Still need to put on front spoiler.


Love everyone that has two sets of wheels lol I wish I needed two sets but Florida is all the same year round so no need lol but I might do it anyways just because


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Hurricane tires. But no, that doesn't make sense to have two sets there. 

S4


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Put summer wheels back on. Still need to put on front spoiler.


What wheels are those??


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Love everyone that has two sets of wheels lol I wish I needed two sets but Florida is all the same year round so no need lol but I might do it anyways just because


LOL, that'll be awesome! Your winter set, and summer set. Just a new look at a different time of year!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> What wheels are those??


Concept One RS8, machine finish.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered Audi R8 coil packs and Duplicolor Engine Enamel to paint the brake calipers. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> Washed Ecstasy and put rack on. Tomorrow hit the trails after work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of rack is that bro?! Expensive?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Put summer wheels back on. Still need to put on front spoiler.


Kev, it looks great!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok here it is.......the long awaited Deautokey 18 LED FULL HOUSING trunk light! It's as pure as white can possibly get...and as for the brightness, let the pics speak for themselves.....

100% perfect fit and 100% identical to the OEM housing. The metal clip that holds the housing into its slot needs to be swapped from the OEM to the LED housing. That's it! And no Bulb out Errors. Also notice how much blue light spotting there was. The new light housing has 0 spotting, and an even distribution of light.

Left was the old bulb, and right is the new housing









Before and after...no more blue tint 









Another angle









I'm extremely impressed!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> My APR dealer suggested i do a Throttle Body Alignment, which is one of the program options in my tune. I will attempt that right after work and provide an update.


There is no throttle body alignment option for the TSI:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-feature-with-APR&highlight=throttle+body+apr

Even though it shows as an option when you got the tune....it doesn't do anything when you try to do it



notamechanic said:


> Duplicolor Engine Enamel to paint the brake calipers. :beer:


This stuff is great & holds up very well:
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/accessoryDetail.jsp?make=G2&partnum=G2170&ID=41


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> There is no throttle body alignment option for the TSI:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-feature-with-APR&highlight=throttle+body+apr
> 
> Even though it shows as an option when you got the tune....it doesn't do anything when you try to do it
> ...


So they don't even know what they are installing into cars.....very disconcerting!

I did notice no lights flashed when i let go of the cruise button.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Love everyone that has two sets of wheels lol I wish I needed two sets but Florida is all the same year round so no need lol but I might do it anyways just because


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Kev, it looks great!


+1, it looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Did a 'his 'n' hers' wash this morning, not that 'her' did any washing, she's in the garden catching some rays!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed her this morning. Used the turtle was tire Gel with wax. See how it works.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah they fixed the mess up in the direct link (meaning, what you see in the direct link is the mess up and those errors in the photos were corrected). The paint was spotty and the paint wasn't the same color as the car, there was over paint in a lot of spots and it just looked like crap when you noticed it.
> 
> Now it just looks like it should. It looks great now.


Gotcha, thought you were pointing to done "already fixed" photos as I saw those before. Good deal nonetheless.

S4


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

On the way today.................. 

Can't wait!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Stero1D said:


> What kind of rack is that bro?! Expensive?!


Nah. Thule rack with their new Circuit bike carrier.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> On the way today..................
> 
> Can't wait!


Which parts are you waiting for?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turned car on. Let it warm up left the house. Two minutes into driving cel started flashing and epc light came on along with insane engine vibration. Was supposed to be at work at 9. Called Vw roadside assistance and they got me a two truck. Tow truck ETA 30-45 minutes.. Coincidence that this happens day after APR tune?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Turned car on. Let it warm up left the house. Two minutes into driving cel started flashing and epc light came on along with insane engine vibration. Was supposed to be at work at 9. Called Vw roadside assistance and they got me a two truck. Tow truck ETA 30-45 minutes.. Coincidence that this happens day after APR tune?


Sounds like exactly what happened to me - coilpack


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> I did exactly the same thing man! 10 byx for all domes. 2 bux for glove ..


Link to the ones you bought? Ive tried getting reverse LEDs from eBay and they were epic failures.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

llo07brasil said:


> Turned car on. Let it warm up left the house. Two minutes into driving cel started flashing and epc light came on along with insane engine vibration. Was supposed to be at work at 9. Called Vw roadside assistance and they got me a two truck. Tow truck ETA 30-45 minutes.. Coincidence that this happens day after APR tune?


So you discovered limp mode. You can usually shut the car off and restart it and it will clear the code and run fine. Then you go home, scan with VCDS, check coil packs. I got the R8 ones just as a peace of mind. It didn't fix my issues with GIAC tune misfiring, but kept them anyway and then switched to APR and haven't had a single misfire since.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> So you discovered limp mode. You can usually shut the car off and restart it and it will clear the code and run fine. Then you go home, scan with VCDS, check coil packs. I got the R8 ones just as a peace of mind. It didn't fix my issues with GIAC tune misfiring, but kept them anyway and then switched to APR and haven't had a single misfire since.


I told Vw it was limp mode and they denied it over the phone -__- and yeah I turned it off a few times and tried again and it would vibrate from start no hesitation no clear codes


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

llo07brasil said:


> I told Vw it was limp mode and they denied it over the phone -__- and yeah I turned it off a few times and tried again and it would vibrate from start no hesitation no clear codes


That's definitely a bit more serious of a problem. A coilpack may be completely shot, spark plug totally fouled, or an injector stuck open, those could be causes for an immediate cylinder deactivation.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn.. And well here are some shots of the car on a tow truck for the first time.. 


















Scrapped muffler on the ground lol


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Which parts are you waiting for?


Front lip and side skirts...............................  I think I need to order clip still (wasn't sure if it come with) and gotta go get paint from paint shop tomorrow...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Confirmed problem: coilpacks. Covered by extended warrantee


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Confirmed problem: coilpacks. Covered by extended warrantee


:thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

All fixed!! Now to actually enjoy the tune!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Spoke too soon. Left Vw and problem came back. They only changed 1 of the 4 so another one was probably bad. Hopefully they'll change all of them this time.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> LOL, that'll be awesome! Your winter set, and summer set. Just a new look at a different time of year!


Here in Italy, the law states that everyone must have 2 sets (summer/winter).
I don't find this awesome at all I really need to NOT spend this kind of cash


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

New fuel cap, the original sits directly on the fuel door and I didn't dig that so I got the Touareg/Tiguan style cap that sits nicely in the pin hole on the fuel door as shown.



part # 3C0-201-550-N if you need one:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Spoke too soon. Left Vw and problem came back. They only changed 1 of the 4 so another one was probably bad. Hopefully they'll change all of them this time.


They have no clue you are tuned?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> New fuel cap, the original sits directly on the fuel door and I didn't dig that so I got the Touareg/Tiguan style cap that sits nicely in the pin hole on the fuel door as shown.
> 
> 
> 
> part # 3C0-201-550-N if you need one:thumbup:


Mm, my 2013 CC 4Mo had that standard.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My 12 lux ltd has that....thought they came on all?!?

So your stock gas door had the pin hole already, but cap had no pin??


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> My 12 lux ltd has that....thought they came on all?!?


Maybe the lower trims got shafted?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Maybe the lower trims got shafted?


Interesting, that might make sense then, that all the doors at least have pin holes regardless.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> They haven no clue you are tuned?


They did the tune.. Lol all fixed for now they did all of them


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> They did the tune.. Lol all fixed for now they did all of them


Congrats....so jelly. Wish there were APR licensed VW dealers here


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> They did the tune.. Lol all fixed for now they did all of them


Glad it all worked out Leo:thumbup:. Maybe I will get R8 coil packs now, before I get the tune. I want to just enjoy it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm under warranty. Lets say my dealer won't perform service saying that its tune related. Can I go to a APR VW dealer and fix under warranty, or does that APR VW dealer have to be the one that originally flashed the ECU? Just wondering.


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> My 12 lux ltd has that....thought they came on all?!?
> 
> So your stock gas door had the pin hole already, but cap had no pin??


Mine had the hole but no pin as well. 2010 r-line.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm under warranty. Lets say my dealer won't perform service saying that its tune related. Can I go to a APR VW dealer and fix under warranty, or does that APR VW dealer have to be the one that originally flashed the ECU? Just wondering.


great question!opcorn:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> My 12 lux ltd has that....thought they came on all?!?
> 
> So your stock gas door had the pin hole already, but cap had no pin??


What?! My lux ltd didn't come with it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> What?! My lux ltd didn't come with it.


And you also have a 12, right?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Interesting....VW does some weird stuff. The whole CBFA / CCTA engine thing never really made sense to me.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Air ride is coming along. 24 hours and no pressure loss in the tank. V2 all up and running just need to install my bags now.









Last pics of car on coil overs.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

dubvrs said:


>


"Coils get you _this_ low, but bags get *THIS *low!"


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Confirmed problem: coilpacks. Covered by extended warrantee


I'm confused...is this typical with any ECUADOR tune? I've seen countless posts about the coil packs and reps from APR and elsewhere stay its meant for stock coil packs and they don't recommend other than OEM coil packs. You stated VW is covering under warranty so it seems like OEM coil pack will be replaced with new OEM coil pack. How typical is this - should all of us considering tunes expect similar issues? Just trying to get a feel for what to expect since ECU tune will be my first performance upgrade shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> Air ride is coming along. 24 hours and no pressure loss in the tank. V2 all up and running just need to install my bags now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver with the Anthracite wheels looks killer!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

FastB7S4 said:


> What?! My lux ltd didn't come with it.


Nor did my 13 R-line and I definitely miss this from my Touareg. Will have to order this. Funny thing is the saleswoman attempted to demonstrate this feature when I took delivery and was stumbled as to why it wasn't there!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Glad it all worked out Leo:thumbup:. Maybe I will get R8 coil packs now, before I get the tune. I want to just enjoy it.


I already had a misfire prior to the tune but not as severe.. But ya it's definitely a must to have them just in case


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Quinones said:


> I'm confused...is this typical with any ECUADOR tune? I've seen countless posts about the coil packs and reps from APR and elsewhere stay its meant for stock coil packs and they don't recommend other than OEM coil packs. You stated VW is covering under warranty so it seems like OEM coil pack will be replaced with new OEM coil pack. How typical is this - should all of us considering tunes expect similar issues? Just trying to get a feel for what to expect since ECU tune will be my first performance upgrade shortly. Thanks!


Doesn't happen to everyone I imagine.. And yeah they replaced with oem coilpacks and if those give me problems ill upgrade to the revised version. And enjoy it!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Nor did my 13 R-line and I definitely miss this from my Touareg. Will have to order this. Funny thing is the saleswoman attempted to demonstrate this feature when I took delivery and was stumbled as to why it wasn't there!


Seems random. My 13 R-Line has it, go figure.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

My '10 sport has it


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> Mm, my 2013 CC 4Mo had that standard.


My 13' CC Sport Plus didn't...I'm curious how VW decided that they would on some and not all. They all have the pocket for this style cap.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> My 12 lux ltd has that....thought they came on all?!?
> 
> So your stock gas door had the pin hole already, but cap had no pin??


Yup. I think the upper level come with it. I just checked the R-Line doesn't either. We have one in our showroom right now.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Quinones said:


> Nor did my 13 R-line and I definitely miss this from my Touareg. Will have to order this. Funny thing is the saleswoman attempted to demonstrate this feature when I took delivery and was stumbled as to why it wasn't there!


Wow, I'm really confused now as to what does and doesn't. I love mine and I cut the strap off the and the swivel neck. It's the little things...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

ccfrank said:


> Mine had the hole but no pin as well. 2010 r-line.


Mine had the one that sits in the hole


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> I'm confused...is this typical with any ECUADOR tune? I've seen countless posts about the coil packs and reps from APR and elsewhere stay its meant for stock coil packs and they don't recommend other than OEM coil packs. You stated VW is covering under warranty so it seems like OEM coil pack will be replaced with new OEM coil pack. How typical is this - should all of us considering tunes expect similar issues? Just trying to get a feel for what to expect since ECU tune will be my first performance upgrade shortly. Thanks!


I ran my mk6 with the apr stage 1 tune for about 30k miles before any issues came up for coilpacks. That car is still running on oem coilpacks as well.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Mine had the one that sits in the hole


lol :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> I told Vw it was limp mode and they denied it over the phone -__- and yeah I turned it off a few times and tried again and it would vibrate from start no hesitation no clear codes


Is your car stick trans or DSG?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Is your car stick trans or DSG?


6 speed manual


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Damn.. And well here are some shots of the car on a tow truck for the first time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wheels did it... you're car no likey. Funny tho, if VW wants us to have 3 cyl, they should just make one, amirite? lol

S4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ringding said:


> The wheels did it... you're car no likey. Funny tho, if VW wants us to have 3 cyl, they should just make one, amirite? lol
> 
> S4


Lol I'm not kidding it was the muffler when the front wheels ramped up lol and yeah seriously. Now it's all fixed once they changed all the coilpacks and runs like it should.. The tune is amazing lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol I'm not kidding it was the muffler when the front wheels ramped up lol and yeah seriously. Now it's all fixed once they changed all the coilpacks and runs like it should.. The tune is amazing lol


Get ready to save for a new clutch when u go stage 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Tune plus bitch switch off equals funnnnn


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Nor did my 13 R-line and I definitely miss this from my Touareg. Will have to order this. Funny thing is the saleswoman attempted to demonstrate this feature when I took delivery and was stumbled as to why it wasn't there!


 My 13 R-line came with it, werid how I have it and you don't. :screwy:


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol I'm not kidding it was the muffler when the front wheels ramped up lol and yeah seriously. Now it's all fixed once they changed all the coilpacks and runs like it should.. The tune is amazing lol


I meant your wheels broke your engine. Lol

S4


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Tune plus bitch switch off equals funnnnn


Haha, bitch switch.

S4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ringding said:


> I meant your wheels broke your engine. Lol
> 
> S4


What's that supposed to mean? Lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ringding said:


> Haha, bitch switch.
> 
> S4


Hahaha plus rain = UNDAHSTEER


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Taking my car to the shop next week to fix some big chips on the hood... Just got an idea of painting roof piano black.. what you guys think?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> Nah. Thule rack with their new Circuit bike carrier.


Link please!? 

Is it complete kit or need get oem rails too?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Taking my car to the shop next week to fix some big chips on the hood... Just got an idea of painting roof piano black.. what you guys think?


Doooooooiiiiiiitttttt


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Doooooooiiiiiiitttttt


+1 )) 

Anybody else say YEii or NEii?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I did four things to my CC today. I took pictures, but I borked just about every shot! :banghead:

Anyway...
1. Had the Southbend Stage 2 Daily SMF clutch kit installed:









2. Had the Wavetrac LSD installed:









3. Had the H&R 26mm front sway bar installed:









4. Hit 10,000 miles on the way home from the clutch install. My phone died after trying to take one pic, so I didn't get to take a better shot:









Other pics from today:



















I have to do the 500 mile break-in before I test the clutch/LSD out, but there is no doubt that the character of the car has changed!

I also noticed much less body roll with the front sway-bar. The car is much more planted and this makes the steering feel more responsive. I still need to get the rear 24mm bar, but I can do that myself, so I didn't mess with it today.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

South Bend Clutch? Sweet, I live here in South Bend. Pretty awesome shop to visit, great product.

S4


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Taking my car to the shop next week to fix some big chips on the hood... Just got an idea of painting roof piano black.. what you guys think?





llo07brasil said:


> Doooooooiiiiiiitttttt





Stero1D said:


> +1 ))
> 
> Anybody else say YEii or NEii?


YEii!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I did four things to my CC today. I took pictures, but I borked just about every shot! :banghead:
> 
> Anyway...
> 1. Had the Southbend Stage 2 Daily SMF clutch kit installed:
> ...



Pretty awesome upgrades man! Your car is really sick!

I would love to have a LSD installed in my VW GTI MKVI!

I have a 28 mm H&R's front sway bar and a 24 mm on the rear axle and it's pretty rad!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> +1 ))
> 
> Anybody else say YEii or NEii?


YEii!!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Get ready to save for a new clutch when u go stage 2


He's not lying about that. Good thing I have my CPO and all so if my clutch does go and I don't have the funds for the endurance stage 2, they can just throw another one on there. Mind you this clutch only has ~3500 miles on it and it is already slipping.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> He's not lying about that. Good thing I have my CPO and all so if my clutch does go and I don't have the funds for the endurance stage 2, they can just throw another one on there. Mind you this clutch only has ~3500 miles on it and it is already slipping.


Damn.. Vw already had to replaced clutch/flywheel because of the previous driver when the car had 39k... It's at 45k now.. Lol why would the stg2 damage clutch? More power and it can't handle it or what?


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

installed 9w2 Bluetooth module today. Cost $45($20 BT module, $25 wires+mic ). Very happy with the result. 


Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow wow wow!! Quite a few people in favor of the painted roof


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Damn.. Vw already had to replaced clutch/flywheel because of the previous driver when the car had 39k... It's at 45k now.. Lol why would the stg2 damage clutch? More power and it can't handle it or what?


Yes heavier load on clutch.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Wow wow wow!! Quite a few people in favor of the painted roof


Your better with a wrap, that way you can remove it when you get fed up with the way it looks from behind because of the way the roof lines don't match with the rear window.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Goodnight from Wuste


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Wow wow wow!! Quite a few people in favor of the painted roof


Sounds like a great idea, why not go for a Phaeton style high gloss 'Klavierlack' finish? 

http://pc.dupont.com/dpc/en/US/html/visitor/common/pdfs/oemapprovals/VW_TechBulletin_Phaeton.pdf


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Your better with a wrap, that way you can remove it when you get fed up with the way it looks from behind because of the way the roof lines don't match with the rear window.


I agree on that too... it was lot easy to peel it off... well mine was plasti dip though.. when you get bored with the color easier with wrap or plasti to get lid of... that's for sure.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Ordered these two things! Hopefully going stg2 within the next two weeks!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

ccfrank said:


> Mine had the hole but no pin as well. 2010 r-line.


I also thought every CC has both the hole and the pin.
My 2008 has both and the cap is also attached with a string.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Ordered these two things! Hopefully going stg2 within the next two weeks!


What CAI is that?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What CAI is that?


Autotech, decent review out there and I paid 170 shipped... Once in ill write a full review on it with pictures etc


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Autotech, decent review out there and I paid 170 shipped... Once in ill write a full review on it with pictures etc


Great deal! 

My Neuspeed p-flo CAI arrives Tuesday. Red filter and red powder coated piping to match my red coil packs and the red coil harness. Will also paint engine fluid caps to match!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a picture of the CAI on a Mkv gti


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Here's a picture of the CAI on a Mkv gti


Wow the maf moves quite a bit???

They don't seem to be the the same CAI's, the one in the engine and the pic above...diff maf locations


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wow the maf moves quite a bit???


No clue, it comes with some clamps and stuff so we'll see when I get mine


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> No clue, it comes with some clamps and stuff so we'll see when I get mine


Hahah...lol. I'm sure it all good. Looks great by the way!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a pic or two


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Good morning from wuste everybody


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ringding said:


> South Bend Clutch? Sweet, I live here in South Bend. Pretty awesome shop to visit, great product.
> 
> S4


Nice!

I have to wait til after the 500 mile break in to test it out, but so far I am really happy with it. There is gear lash as expected with a SMF, but really only on deceleration and it disappears below 2800 rmp. This and the sound at idle from the wheel well are new, but easily livable. The idle sound can not be heard from inside the car, but is audible when standing next to the front wheel. 

I am waiting for the wife to get back so that I can put some more miles on it. Only 130 miles... 370 more to go! Can't wait!!!


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Here's a picture of the CAI on a Mkv gti


Awww, it's a little baby engine. Lol, I tease, looks good!

S4


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Good morning from wuste everybody


Very nice!!!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Now I can put the St coilovers on ... I got a set of wheels for the whip ...*










Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 et 35 with Toyo 235-35-19 Proxes4 ... I be getting the tires mounted and balance on Sunday and hopefully I have my coilovers on by next weekend ...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ringding said:


> Awww, it's a little baby engine. Lol, I tease, looks good!
> 
> S4


Lol that's not my car I found that online with the intake I just bought


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 et 35 with Toyo 235-35-19 Proxes4 ... I be getting the tires mounted and balance on Sunday and hopefully I have my coilovers on by next weekend ...


Going to look clean!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Very nice!!!


Thank you sir :beer: yours is looking pretty good as usual as well :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 et 35 with Toyo 235-35-19 Proxes4 ... I be getting the tires mounted and balance on Sunday and hopefully I have my coilovers on by next weekend ...


Nice looking wheels....how muuch did they run you?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice looking wheels....how muuch did they run you?


$900 shipped ...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> $900 shipped ...


Not bad


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Thank you sir :beer: yours is looking pretty good as usual as well :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Ordered these two things! Hopefully going stg2 within the next two weeks!


did you go catless?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

This:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> did you go catless?


Yeah 3" catless


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> This:



I have a front lip ready to install at home. I am on the fence on doing it myself or having a shop do it. Do you have any tips or problems you faced if you did this yourself?

Did you have to remove the front wheels to drill the holes?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I have a front lip ready to install at home. I am on the fence on doing it myself or having a shop do it. Do you have any tips or problems you faced if you did this yourself?
> 
> Did you have to remove the front wheels to drill the holes?



Hi man,

Indeed I was at the workshop by the time the Guys did the install; I didn't do it by myself!

They told me that you have to be very careful with the amount of adhesive you're going to use. Also they masked part of the front bumper so it didn't get messed up!

I'll have to remove the masking tape until tomorrow, and that I need to wash and wax the car after removing it!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I have a front lip ready to install at home. I am on the fence on doing it myself or having a shop do it. Do you have any tips or problems you faced if you did this yourself?
> 
> Did you have to remove the front wheels to drill the holes?


Is that the gc kit?


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

new wheels as of yesterday


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

CC808 said:


> new wheels as of yesterday


Picture or it didn't happen lol


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Washed and waxed the 4Motion today.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Autocrossed the CC today. Lots of fun...










Was supposed to run with my old set, although, I found out that one tire was leaking air last night and didn't have time to get it repaired.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why do the cars have what looks like painters tape on them?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Will22 said:


> Why do the cars have what looks like painters tape on them?


So they don't get chipped or scratched by the rocks the tires pick up


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> So they don't get chipped or scratched by the rocks the tires pick up


Sweet? U have a fwd right?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Red coils and new headlight bulbs. Now I need fog bulbs to match the lights. Was going to wash but needed to do yard work :thumbdown:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Sweet? U have a fwd right?


Yes but it wasnt me who autocrossed I was just explaining why it was there.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> $900 shipped ...


Awesome wheels! I love how these look on VW MKVs.

Where did you buy them from?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome wheels! I love how these look on VW MKVs.
> 
> Where did you buy them from?



Up close view of the Oettinger RXX.. 










getting the rims mounted at 14:00 in Antioch ..


----------



## Telfon (Jun 2, 2013)

*cc dippin*

I plasti dipped my cc on Friday. Only have had it for 2 months today (bought it April 1st). Plasti Dipped my grill, wheels and roof. Car looks completely different. She's a candy white cc. Pics from my trip to Montauk Long Island with her coming soon! 


My First Post


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Up close view of the Oettinger RXX..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see how they look!!! 

Whr in IL do u reside?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Lets see how they look!!!
> 
> Whr in IL do u reside?


I live in Bloomingdale .. My buddy is hooking me up in Antioch $50 mount and balanced all 4 tires .. I will post more pics when I put my ST coilovers next weekend .. Waiting for Frank from Orange Tuning to email me a Paypal invoice when these come in ...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@phareastcoastb4

I work in bloomingdale. pm me for a small shoot.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Up close view of the Oettinger RXX..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! I want a set of these for my VW Golf MKV. I bought some Oettiger's RZ 18" X 8" ET 35 for my previous VW MKV and I loved them!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Started vinyl wrapping my interior. Getting rid of the silver.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

More stickers=more whp!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I live in Bloomingdale .. My buddy is hooking me up in Antioch $50 mount and balanced all 4 tires .. I will post more pics when I put my ST coilovers next weekend .. Waiting for Frank from Orange Tuning to email me a Paypal invoice when these come in ...



Nice man!!! U gonna love em 
Just like i do


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Today I hit 46000 miles...
She's growing up!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Today I hit 46000 miles...
> She's growing up!


Mines all grown up. 70000 on my 2010. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> @phareastcoastb4
> 
> I work in bloomingdale. pm me for a small shoot.


I will hit u up for Photo shoot when the wheels , lights and coilovers are on .. I work in Schaumburg 10 minutes away and I live by the Stratford Mall on Gary ave . I need some help with installing the lights when I get them so pm me your number or I will just pm u mine number . Now pics of the wheels I got mounted today .


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Nice man!!! U gonna love em
> Just like i do


I love your car , it what motivated me to start make changes to my CC when I saw it and I was happy to see the IL plates on it since I know I can see it in person someday . I first started with the Gold coast body and its coming along slow but I rather do it in stages . Did u plastic dip your grill and lower valence . The next big up grade will be the APR stage 1 chip and stage1 and 2 carbonio intake in July since my friend is a service manager at City VW on Irving Park road in Chicago so he said to wait until Waterfest weekend which is the July 20 and 21th since APR will have all there chips on sale that weekend .. I can wait .


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I hit u up for Photo shoot when the wheels , lights and coilovers are on .. I work in Schaumburg 10 minutes away and I live by the Stratford Mall on Gary ave . I need some help with installing the lights when I get them so pm me your number or I will just pm u mine number . Now pics of the wheels I got mounted today .


Those are fantastic. What is they?

S4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Washed and clay barred. Now the rain is coming!!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Started vinyl wrapping my interior. Getting rid of the silver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ! I did the same but i went with black brushed aluminium it is nice because has some texture


----------



## Rarebreedr32 (Nov 1, 2011)

*New wheels and rolling fenders*

New rotiform wheels, and rolling the rear fenders, 20 by 9 in front and 20 by 10 in the rear with H&R springs


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I will hit u up for Photo shoot when the wheels , lights and coilovers are on .. I work in Schaumburg 10 minutes away and I live by the Stratford Mall on Gary ave . I need some help with installing the lights when I get them so pm me your number or I will just pm u mine number . Now pics of the wheels I got mounted today .


If you need help with installing headlights,let me know i did mine and Steroid's too


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Rarebreedr32 said:


> New rotiform wheels, and rolling the rear fenders, 20 by 9 in front and 20 by 10 in the rear with H&R springs


We live near each other. I'm at 59 and Lake st. Ever need help let me know.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

That was intended for Peterek. Sorry.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

peterek said:


> If you need help with installing headlights,let me know i did mine and Steroid's too


I hit you up on the pm when I get my chrome led headlights Orange Tuning .


----------



## Rarebreedr32 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> That was intended for Peterek. Sorry.


I live on the southside of chicago by palos just throwing it out there cause I see ur from chicago


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> That was intended for Peterek. Sorry.


Kevin, Peter lives Downtown n sometimes goes to Roselle)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Started vinyl wrapping my interior. Getting rid of the silver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im tired of my silver dash trim....i wish i kknew how to do vinyl, i like that gloss black alot :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> More stickers=more whp!


Nice brother....ive never been a sticker kind of guy and i just had one on before wuste from the shop that did my tune and meth install....now after wuste i have like 4 more lol and one more on the way now....i like the attention they draw


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Sooo had a little fun tonight with the APR tune..
Here's a little 30mph pull to 80. Ill post links to stock and below that with the tune
Skip to minute 1:04 
http://youtu.be/Buyxa5V62fc

APR stage 1 
http://youtu.be/f3VObAV0IQg


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Went to wuste this wknd in vegas....lots of cool cars, waay too many to post pics of....i met up with Rico and hes an awesome guy and his car is clean as [email protected]#%....sword also was there and x37 as well....unfortunately due to the tight schedule and crowding we didnt get any pics together.

We had a 40 car caravan from Phoenix to vegas and like most we got split up into groups lol....i ended up with a groupfrom Colorado and pretty much hung with them most the wknd, they were very nice and cool

Here's some pics enjoy

Meet up for caravan 

























At the show


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Oh yea and VW was there and had some drawings to go in a tent and get some pictures and i won one....they made my car look amazing like it was brand new


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

peterek said:


> Ha ! I did the same but i went with black brushed aluminium it is nice because has some texture


Can you please post some pictures? I'd like to do the same


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh yea and VW was there and had some drawings to go in a tent and get some pictures and i won one....they made my car look amazing like it was brand new


That's awesome!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> That's awesome!


Thx man....it was funny cuz even the photographers were like what model is this it look slick lol


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Debadge + white badge background.

Not sure I'd do the white badge (the way I did it) again, but it looks good, for now. I used the Duplicolor, had to try twice. Could not get the gloss anywhere near body-panel standard. We'll see if it holds up over time. If not, I'll take to body shop and have them do it. 

One good thing is that the chrome emblem really draws your eye and reflects onto the white so you don't even notice the background is not as glossy. OCD for sure.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

4POINT2 said:


> Debadge + white badge background.
> 
> Not sure I'd do the white badge (the way I did it) again, but it looks good, for now. I used the Duplicolor, had to try twice. Could not get the gloss anywhere near body-panel standard. We'll see if it holds up over time. If not, I'll take to body shop and have them do it.
> 
> One good thing is that the chrome emblem really draws your eye and reflects onto the white so you don't even notice the background is not as glossy. OCD for sure.


Looks nice


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Went to wuste this wknd in vegas....lots of cool cars, waay too many to post pics of....i met up with Rico and hes an awesome guy and his car is clean as [email protected]#%....sword also was there and x37 as well....unfortunately due to the tight schedule and crowding we didnt get any pics together.
> 
> We had a 40 car caravan from Phoenix to vegas and like most we got split up into groups lol....i ended up with a groupfrom Colorado and pretty much hung with them most the wknd, they were very nice and cool
> 
> ...


Those pictures came out great


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thx bro, i tried lol


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks nice


Thanks!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

4POINT2 said:


> Thanks!


Mine is all black with a black gloss insert. I love black!!!!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

peterek said:


> Ha ! I did the same but i went with black brushed aluminium it is nice because has some texture


This has a texture to it. It's almost like carbon fiber. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Are there any good write ups on how to remove the instrumentation cluster on a CC? Is it easy, so so, or hard? I would hate to break any clips so pics would help a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

4POINT2 said:


>


Big improvement over stock matte black plastic. Looks Great :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh yea and VW was there and had some drawings to go in a tent and get some pictures and i won one....they made my car look amazing like it was brand new


It was nice meeting up with you guys Sean and RICO.
AZ_CC you also had a very well behaved kids. :thumbup: for being the good dad.
RICO car was clean as expected.

Congrats on winning that photoshoot Sean you deserved it. Looks good.
This was the only shot I had that was close to a group shot of your car and mine. I should have shot less of the GTI and more of your car.



Just as a note- I had tons of heat soak with K04 and S3 intercooler in Las Vegas. Las Vegas was about 30 degrees warmer than where I live. And where I live I have no heat soak day to day. So not sure if it justifies me getting an SPM or APR intercooler...kinda want water/meth because AZ_CC was having no issues.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

S WORD said:


> It was nice meeting up with you guys Sean and RICO.
> AZ_CC you also had a very well behaved kids. :thumbup: for being the good dad.
> RICO car was clean as expected.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great time! We need to see more of your car and that beautiful color - more photos, please.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Looks like a great time! We need to see more of your car and that beautiful color - more photos, please.


I don't have much. Took this before I headed out to Vegas.
I saw all of our cars getting shot multiple times, so maybe when people start posting up event pictures we will see more of them.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

S WORD said:


> I don't have much. Took this before I headed out to Vegas.
> I saw all of our cars getting shot multiple times, so maybe when people start posting up event pictures we will see more of them.


Cool...very nice color! Which color is that? It looks like a platinum silver.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Cool...very nice color! Which color is that? It looks like a platinum silver.


Light Brown Metallic.
It can look brown, gold or silver depending on the light.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Light Brown Metallic.
> It can look brown, gold or silver depending on the light.


Nice!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> It was nice meeting up with you guys Sean and RICO.
> AZ_CC you also had a very well behaved kids. :thumbup: for being the good dad.
> RICO car was clean as expected.
> 
> ...



Thx Chris ur car was very clean as well and i loved the wheel set up....yea man the phito shoot was cool they called me for it as i was checking out the hotel....next year will be better and well get some more CC stuff in for sure....kids are staying home next year lol....and yes car was running strong with the meth, heat was no problem


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Light Brown Metallic.
> It can look brown, gold or silver depending on the light.


It's tight! The wheels & stance are clean too! :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Quinones said:


> It's tight! The wheels & stance are clean too! :beer:


Thanks for the love. :beer: :thumbup:
Wish I were slightly lower. But ride comfort is still uncompromised and it handles extremely well. AZ_CC saw me dodge some flying isht on the freeway. No issue.

Wish I could have hung around more. Rico and Sean were cool guys.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Thanks for the love. :beer: :thumbup:
> Wish I were slightly lower. But ride comfort is still uncompromised and it handles extremely well. AZ_CC saw me dodge some flying isht on the freeway. No issue.
> 
> Wish I could have hung around more. Rico and Sean were cool guys.


Yes he did do some good maneuvering and he had a couple guys in the car with him....its cool man, next year will be way better


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

S WORD said:


> I don't have much. Took this before I headed out to Vegas.
> I saw all of our cars getting shot multiple times, so maybe when people start posting up event pictures we will see more of them.


what are the specs on those wheels?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I was never a sticker person and had barely put on the tuning grüppe sticker cuz thats the shop that did my tune and meth install and they're cool guys and took care of me....now from wuste i have alot more and i just ordered one off ebay










Idk if kow/kareem will approve of all these stickers really but rico made them lol if he doesnt approve i will gladly take it off


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

05BlackGLI said:


> what are the specs on those wheels?


http://esmwheels.com/access/esm-004-sl-18-p-98.html

18x9
5x112 
et 40 
66.6 center hub with hub centric spacer

5mm spacer up front to clear brakes.
My clearance on brakes is like 1mm maybe.

Front fender pulled 1/4" and rolled
Front fender liner trimmed
Back fender doesn't have lip so no need to roll it.
Certain bolts and edges in front fender liner area ground down.
Doesn't rub at all.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

:wave:*Joined vwvortex today!*:wave:









Also wired up my donor parrot BT set from my GFs car, and got some of the panels ready for carbon fiber wrapping tomorrow (delivery pending). Im hoping im right in thinking the instrument cluster surround just snaps off like the rest.
Sorry about the crappy photo, its dark in the underground car park.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome :thumbup:



Black_Knight87 said:


> :wave:*Joined vwvortex today!*:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Received my 9w7 retrofit kit today... Now trying to figure out how to run these wires lol. Car didn't come with bluetooth so I'm doing this all from scratch. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@munnarg

Look at the threat i made. you'll need the Mic and harness. also wiring kit for the 9w7 if it doesn't come with it. Pm me if you have questions.


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

munnarg said:


> Received my 9w7 retrofit kit today... Now trying to figure out how to run these wires lol. Car didn't come with bluetooth so I'm doing this all from scratch.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


Fit the module behind the climate controls unit. Run the Mic wire below/ under the dash then up along the pillar trim (don't remove the trim, there's no need) push it begins it. Same with the head lining, push it behind the leading edge. The only thing you have to watch out for if the harness that came with the kit. There are two white plugs connecting two separate wires together.. unplug each plug and loop the 2 plugs together from the two different wires, but not the plugs that would create a loop back to the stereo the 2 that would create a loop back to the module. Hard to explain. If you don't do this the Mic won't work. I'm unsure you could Google it for more info.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Rarebreedr32 said:


> I live on the southside of chicago by palos just throwing it out there cause I see ur from chicago


hey im from Orland Park, and i always see lowered white Rline on archer ave. Is that you by any chance? Heres mine:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> :wave:*Joined vwvortex today!*:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fellow irishman, welcome.

I don't think the door trims just pop off. I think you have to remove the doorcards.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Bought me a r line black license plate frame. Got it from the good folks at keffervw. I live 5 min. Away from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrMcCoy said:


> Bought me a r line black license plate frame. Got it from the good folks at keffervw. I live 5 min. Away from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty awesome man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I was never a sticker person and had barely put on the tuning grüppe sticker cuz thats the shop that did my tune and meth install and they're cool guys and took care of me....now from wuste i have alot more and i just ordered one off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am humbled to have my name on that fine vehicle. No other comment or accolade compares to that!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I am humbled to have my name on that fine vehicle. No other comment or accolade compares to that!


Ill have my name on it wednesday just gotta wait till he's not looking


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

jc dub said:


> Fit the module behind the climate controls unit. Run the Mic wire below/ under the dash then up along the pillar trim (don't remove the trim, there's no need) push it begins it. Same with the head lining, push it behind the leading edge. The only thing you have to watch out for if the harness that came with the kit. There are two white plugs connecting two separate wires together.. unplug each plug and loop the 2 plugs together from the two different wires, but not the plugs that would create a loop back to the stereo the 2 that would create a loop back to the module. Hard to explain. If you don't do this the Mic won't work. I'm unsure you could Google it for more info.


If that doesn't do it...

気候コントロールユニットの後ろにモジュールを取り付けます。その後、最大ピラートリムに沿ってダッシュ下/下マイクワイヤーを実行し、それを開始するプッシュ（トリムを削除しない、必要はありません）。ヘッドライニングと同じ、リーディングエッジの背後にそれをプッシュ。あなたはキットに付属しているハーネス場合に注意しなければならない唯一の事。一緒に2つの別々のワイヤを接続する2つの白のプラグがあります..二つの異なる線ではなく、ステレオにループバックを作成しますプラグモジュールにループバックを作成します2から一緒に各プラグインおよびループ2プラグを抜いてください。説明するのは難しい。あなたがこれをしないとマイクは動作しません。私はあなたがより多くの情報のためにそれをGoogleに可能性がわからないんだ。

S4


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Color matched my rear emblem. Hate it, best place to buy a new one? Dealer wants $65!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Downpipe and intake both have shipped! Can't wait!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Finished wrapping the dash parts. Now gotta tackle the door panels.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took my bike for a spin and had to fit it in CC frst time... Worrying too much about messing up interior/exterior Really made me think about getting a rack!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Finished wrapping the dash parts. Now gotta tackle the door panels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> Finished wrapping the dash parts. Now gotta tackle the door panels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not floating my boat but its your car!

By the way, I wish I was KOWCC approved . I need moar low


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Black_Knight87 said:


> :wave:*Joined vwvortex today!*:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the family. We are growing day by day. Now I know of I visit Ireland I have a place to stay (I do plan on visiting in about 2 years).


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

test fit......








sanded and primed.








I didn't get to do one of the sideskirts, will do it tomorrow.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ringding said:


> If that doesn't do it...
> 
> 気候コントロールユニットの後ろにモジュールを取り付けます。その後、最大ピラートリムに沿ってダッシュ下/下マイクワイヤーを実行し、それを開始するプッシュ（トリムを削除しない、必要はありません）。ヘッドライニングと同じ、リーディングエッジの背後にそれをプッシュ。あなたはキットに付属しているハーネス場合に注意しなければならない唯一の事。一緒に2つの別々のワイヤを接続する2つの白のプラグがあります..二つの異なる線ではなく、ステレオにループバックを作成しますプラグモジュールにループバックを作成します2から一緒に各プラグインおよびループ2プラグを抜いてください。説明するのは難しい。あなたがこれをしないとマイクは動作しません。私はあなたがより多くの情報のためにそれをGoogleに可能性がわからないんだ。
> 
> S4



what did you use? google translate? I can understand but enough to figure out the direction.... but last portion doesn't translate right.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah Google, lol.

S4


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ringding said:


> Yeah Google, lol.
> 
> S4


I figured so... I'm japanese and I sawwhat google has typical sign that it's translated by google.....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> test fit......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this from? Is it the votex kit?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

siili said:


> I figured so... I'm japanese and I sawwhat google has typical sign that it's translated by google.....


I figured someone here world call out my "may as well be Japanese" instructions. At least I know Google is fairly decent...until translating the wood Google. Lol

S4


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Where did you get this from? Is it the votex kit?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


no I found it on ebay. side skirts just go over the existing one instead of replacing the piece......


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ringding said:


> I figured someone here world call out my "may as well be Japanese" instructions. At least I know Google is fairly decent...until translating the wood Google. Lol
> 
> S4


lol so true.... I seen some website using google translate and everytime I look at I'm like etf:screwy:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> no I found it on ebay. side skirts just go over the existing one instead of replacing the piece......


I've seen those on eBay.. Any concerns about quality?? Im pretty interested


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> By the way, I wish I was KOWCC approved . I need moar low



Next year brother....i really hope u make it out to next years show....and i talked with some ppl and bags are a no go, waay too much for me right now  but its ok ill just get some nice coils that go real low and ride decent and ill be happy


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Took my bike for a spin and had to fit it in CC frst time... Worrying too much about messing up interior/exterior Really made me think about getting a rack!!!


Check out ProEdgeBiker.com. I bought a SeaSucker Talon because I didn't want a rack or anything hanging from the back of my car. 









SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I've seen those on eBay.. Any concerns about quality?? Im pretty interested


quality is not bad since it's poly they actually made mold from orignal looks like since I see VW logo on there. I'll take pic of that and post it tomorrow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Check out ProEdgeBiker.com. I bought a SeaSucker Talon because I didn't want a rack or anything hanging from the back of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick bike!!! I've got a stump jumper


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> quality is not bad since it's poly they actually made mold from orignal looks like since I see VW logo on there. I'll take pic of that and post it tomorrow.


Sweet!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> quality is not bad since it's poly they actually made mold from orignal looks like since I see VW logo on there. I'll take pic of that and post it tomorrow.


And a link to the eBay seller, right? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Next year brother....i really hope u make it out to next years show....and i talked with some ppl and bags are a no go, waay too much for me right now  but its ok ill just get some nice coils that go real low and ride decent and ill be happy


I hope I can make it out there as well. Hopefully it falls on a weekend where I can take 2 days off and get 7 days out of it. 

Here is how my workweek works (I work "D" shift)


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Any Florida cc'ers going to either dubs on the bay the 15th of june or cars and beaches July 20th??


----------



## exilekiller (Jun 3, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Any Florida cc'ers going to either dubs on the bay the 15th of june or cars and beaches July 20th??


Looks sweet, will want to attend next year.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I hope I can make it out there as well. Hopefully it falls on a weekend where I can take 2 days off and get 7 days out of it.
> 
> Here is how my workweek works (I work "D" shift)


Yea that would be sweet....ill keep my fingers crossed u can make it out


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

exilekiller said:


> Looks sweet, will want to attend next year.


Can't make it this year?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

jc dub said:


> Fit the module behind the climate controls unit. Run the Mic wire below/ under the dash then up along the pillar trim (don't remove the trim, there's no need) push it begins it. Same with the head lining, push it behind the leading edge. The only thing you have to watch out for if the harness that came with the kit. There are two white plugs connecting two separate wires together.. unplug each plug and loop the 2 plugs together from the two different wires, but not the plugs that would create a loop back to the stereo the 2 that would create a loop back to the module. Hard to explain. If you don't do this the Mic won't work. I'm unsure you could Google it for more info.


He means this:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Will22 said:


> A fellow irishman, welcome.
> 
> I don't think the door trims just pop off. I think you have to remove the doorcards.


Ugh. Hate removing them. Not sure how far im gonna go with the carbon fiber. At the very least ill cover the front dash belt line plastics. Ill see how it looks then


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> And a link to the eBay seller, right?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


There are few ebay seller all same price I think. I bought it from 4caroption

Here are the links.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360661848899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330917327347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

giecsar said:


> He means this:


That's the one. It had me scratching my head for an hour when I was fitting my Bluetooth!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I was able to install the mic in the stock location, then run the wire through the headliner, down the A pillar then behind the instrument cluster to the stereo opening. I'm awaiting an email from MFD3.com so I can purchase the new RNS510. The 9w7 module itself is next in line to be wired up today and tucked away until then. Took out my Pioneer Avic-X930BT and it's for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally found the brown CC and replied to his windshield note...









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Finally found the brown CC and replied to his windshield note...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the vortex alpha version response.

BTW now Im going to spam your email...jk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> love the vortex alpha version response.
> 
> BTW now Im going to spam your email...jk


haha! It was suggested I do that type of response...so I did.

He's referring to the Dectane Black housing headlights
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LED-strips&p=81842162&viewfull=1#post81842162


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> haha! It was suggested I do that type of response...so I did.
> 
> He's referring to the Dectane Black housing headlights
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LED-strips&p=81842162&viewfull=1#post81842162


I love those lights.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Sick bike!!! I've got a stump jumper


Thanks KOWCC. It's a lowly Hardrock Disc 29er with upgraded brakes, seat, rotors, Shimano clipless pedals and a couple other things. Keeps me sane when work SUCKS.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Thanks KOWCC. It's a lowly Hardrock Disc 29er with upgraded brakes, seat, rotors, Shimano clipless pedals and a couple other things. Keeps me sane when work SUCKS.


I have a bike. Not sure what it is but it was expensive. I don't ride anymore. Wish I could.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I love those lights.


Thanks! I didnt discover them, but I really like the look of the black ones.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks! I didnt discover them, but I really like the look of the black ones.


No problem man.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Welcome to the family. We are growing day by day. Now I know of I visit Ireland I have a place to stay (I do plan on visiting in about 2 years).


My wishlist (below) should be finished by then. Thats not to say I wont have added to it though.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Finally found the brown CC and replied to his windshield note...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some funny isht man.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> That's some funny isht man.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Sean you have been spotted 5:36

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Photos-by-Venezia-Photography&highlight=wuste


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> haha! It was suggested I do that type of response...so I did.
> 
> He's referring to the Dectane Black housing headlights
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LED-strips&p=81842162&viewfull=1#post81842162


Awesome, worth the wait. :thumbup::thumbup:

S4


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

Today I drove my CC for the first time (as its owner). Picked up a 2009 CPO CC in Mocha Brown (LUX Pkg), AWD.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Took it in for a warranty work. A/C makes a hissing noise after its been on for a bit. The DSG is getting basic settings again. After I got my DSG replaced they recommended after 1000 miles I come in to get it reset after the clutch has been used. 

I also found out the wiggle of the speedometer is normal.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

With the help of a forum member, I was able to get the LEDs in the Dectane headlights to be used as DRLs...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LED-strips&p=82074168&viewfull=1#post82074168


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

jassilamba said:


> Today I drove my CC for the first time (as its owner). Picked up a 2009 CPO CC in Mocha Brown (LUX Pkg), AWD.






Turb02 said:


> With the help of a forum member, I was able to get the LEDs in the Dectane headlights to be used as DRLs...
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LED-strips&p=82074168&viewfull=1#post82074168


Can we see some photos?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quinones said:


> Can we see some photos?


I linked a video:wave: And if you go to the first page and scroll through to the last page, you will see the pics Ive posted so far.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I linked a video:wave: And if you go to the first page and scroll through to the last page, you will see the pics Ive posted so far.


Thanks...I just saw the vid you posted on the other thread. Very cool and looks sweet!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Sean you have been spotted 5:36
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Photos-by-Venezia-Photography&highlight=wuste



Hahahahahahahaha i saw that lastnight, me and my wife were laughing....its always funny seeing urself on a video cuz u think u look funny


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha i saw that lastnight, me and my wife were laughing....its always funny seeing urself on a video cuz u think u look funny


That and hearing a recording of your voice.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha i saw that lastnight, me and my wife were laughing....its always funny seeing urself on a video cuz u think u look funny


That's because you do look funny!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> That and hearing a recording of your voice.


Oh yea thats even worse lol its like when louis from family guy hears herself over the intercom Hahahahahahaha



cleanmk2gti said:


> That's because you do look funny!


AHA AHA AHA very funny Danny


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> love the vortex alpha version response.
> 
> BTW now Im going to spam your email...jk


LOL


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So as AZ and S WORD mentioned we met, and I am an awesome guy!  
I also met Alex, and I must say that they are all great guys and have some very nice CCs. I hung out with Sean and his family for a little while, and I must say that his kids are pretty awesome too. His son is very proud of his car, and he seemed to like my car a little bit. Here are just a couple of pictures that I took on my phone.

Wash, wax, and sealant before the drive to Vegas. 

































Caravan up to Vegas.

















Photo shoot for a couple of the MK6 guys I rolled with.

















A couple of the CC and the rest of the crew.
























This happened the last day in Vegas on my way into the gas station. :banghead:








On the way home.
















Sorry for the spamming.

The infamous custom plate for Wuste.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> With the help of a forum member, I was able to get the LEDs in the Dectane headlights to be used as DRLs...
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LED-strips&p=82074168&viewfull=1#post82074168


Nice but do you not think the flashing lights are a bit attention seeking?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Will22 said:


> Nice but do you not think the flashing lights are a bit attention seeking?


He said they do not flash. It was just caused by the video.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> So as AZ and S WORD mentioned we met, and I am an awesome guy!
> I also met Alex, and I must say that they are all great guys and have some very nice CCs. I hung out with Sean and his family for a little while, and I must say that his kids are pretty awesome too. His son is very proud of his car, and he seemed to like my car a little bit. Here are just a couple of pictures that I took on my phone.
> 
> The infamous custom plate for Wuste.


I love the plate. I would love to get that middle finger in mine. But I was so close to guessing that.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> So as AZ and S WORD mentioned we met, and I am an awesome guy!
> I also met Alex, and I must say that they are all great guys and have some very nice CCs. I hung out with Sean and his family for a little while, and I must say that his kids are pretty awesome too. His son is very proud of his car, and he seemed to like my car a little bit. Here are just a couple of pictures that I took on my phone.
> This happened the last day in Vegas on my way into the gas station. :banghead:


Awesome meeting u Rico and yes u are an awesome guy, glad we could have a few brews together and talk cars....Rico's car was very very clean the whole wknd....next year we will have to get all us CC guys together for a group pic for sure










NNNNOOOOOOOOOO not the BLQs!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I love the plate. I would love to get that middle finger in mine. But I was so close to guessing that.


Yea danny was very close to guessing Rico's plate....but i didn't spill the beans


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Saw a stock white CC as i was leaving wuste and it reminded me of how far I've come in just over a year with it


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I figured out how to use it in my phrase Sean!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Neuspeed P-flo CAI waiting at my doorstep.....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Neuspeed P-flo CAI waiting at my doorstep.....


Stop procrastinating and install it already!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It just arrived today! I'm at work still


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> It just arrived today! I'm at work still


Get your ass home. To hell with work!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

What he said!!!!^^^^


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

What they said^^^^


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Washed n waxed her today. I know I'm gonna get a lot of lower it, but its just the beginning.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Awesome meeting u Rico and yes u are an awesome guy, glad we could have a few brews together and talk cars....Rico's car was very very clean the whole wknd....next year we will have to get all us CC guys together for a group pic for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was super anal about my car this entire weekend. I'm sure you and everyone else were being the same way. I had a blast while at the hotel, and I wish I could say the same about the actual show. I will definitely be going back next year to hang with you guys. The people that I was with are more than likely not coming back, but I plan on going back to hang with the CC crew. 

I know bro! I was so upset that the last thing I did in Vegas was curb my wheel. 



AZ_CC said:


> Yea danny was very close to guessing Rico's plate....but i didn't spill the beans


Lol! I appreciate it bro.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> I had a blast while at the hotel, and I wish I could say the same about the actual show.


You can say that about most shows. Here on the East Coast...H2O is more about the whole weekend and hanging out with your friends and checking out cars and going to GTGs. The actual show is like the finale to the weekend. A lot of times, I don't even go to the show.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I should have put more effort into finding you guys while at Wuste. :/


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Neuspeed P-flo CAI waiting at my doorstep.....


Mine arrives tomorrow :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow :laugh::thumbup:


Mine isn't a neuspeed but it gets here with my downpipe on Friday!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> You can say that about most shows. Here on the East Coast...H2O is more about the whole weekend and hanging out with your friends and checking out cars and going to GTGs. The actual show is like the finale to the weekend. A lot of times, I don't even go to the show.


Sowo was more of the same actually, the show on Sunday wasn't that great, some people got prizes and everyone left around 1pm


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Mine isn't a neuspeed but it gets here with my downpipe on Friday!!


My USP downpipe has been sitting in my spare room for the past week or so lol. Still looking for a reliable installer in my area.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> My USP downpipe has been sitting in my spare room for the past week or so lol. Still looking for a reliable installer in my area.


That's cute. My 42DD DP has been sitting in my garage since before xmas:what:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> My USP downpipe has been sitting in my spare room for the past week or so lol. Still looking for a reliable installer in my area.


Call dealership in ur area! My dealer charged me $150 bux..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> That's cute. My 42DD DP has been sitting in my garage since before xmas:what:
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Get on it bro


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Get on it bro


I know, right! Too many irons in too many fires...if my side gig pics up, I'll be able to get it done.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I know, right! Too many irons in too many fires...if my side gig pics up, I'll be able to get it done.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


What is the side gig bro?!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> What is the side gig bro?!


Photography...

Still building my portrait portfolio though

Waiting on my LLC, then I'll build my website. Gotta have a web presence but need to solidify my business name first.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> What they said^^^^


I'm super excited. I've never seen such professional packaging...I NEED TO THANK RICO for hooking me up!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks like a mighty fine intake there....and i heard u got a good deal on it....if i didn't already have one id be all over one of those


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I was super anal about my car this entire weekend. I'm sure you and everyone else were being the same way. I had a blast while at the hotel, and I wish I could say the same about the actual show. I will definitely be going back next year to hang with you guys. The people that I was with are more than likely not coming back, but I plan on going back to hang with the CC crew.
> 
> I know bro! I was so upset that the last thing I did in Vegas was curb my wheel.
> 
> ...




Yea next year we'll do it up better and well have more CC ppl as well....im already counting down the days til then lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's only 12:25am...let the fun begin!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Only 9:25 here in AZ so im in for pics of the finished product :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Neuspeed P-Flo CAI install Done! Please excuse my dirty engine bay!








It's a 100% red match to my coil packs....plus red coil harness next!

Plus some love


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kareem, u got too comfortable! Posting picts of nice new intake in a durrrty bay!! 

CAI looks great!!! Very glad ur happy bro!! Whats next?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice that looks awesome Kareem!!!....starting to get into the go fast stuff now huh


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Door dings are unacceptable 










Viel Spaß!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

romney said:


> Door dings are unacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be the dick to park you in just for doing that lol


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

done with primer I might hit another run tonight though








and here is the pic of what stamped on mold....









will be dropping my cc at dealer this morning. rear mold being replaced....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem, u got too comfortable! Posting picts of nice new intake in a durrrty bay!!
> 
> CAI looks great!!! Very glad ur happy bro!! Whats next?


Thx!

Actually I'm done with speed....until warranty expires. Remember at first I didn't want to do any speed until warranty expires....so CAI, Stage 1, and a non-sounding  muffler is good for now!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice that looks awesome Kareem!!!....starting to get into the go fast stuff now huh


Thanks AZ......i want to continue the red theme under the hood...besides red coil harness and potentially painting fluid caps to match....I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Kareem intake looks great!! Now watch your mpg go down.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Kareem intake looks great!! Now watch your mpg go down.


It won't be material 

Anything is still better than my 9mpg jeep srt8


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Call dealership in ur area! My dealer charged me $150 bux..


Yeah but your dealer also does APR tunes lol. Dealers around here have a stick up their a$$ and the aftermarket shops try to charge almost the same per hr. I've been in contact with a member who works at my usual dealership so we'll see.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I'm super excited. I've never seen such professional packaging...I NEED TO THANK RICO for hooking me up!


I got the same color as well :laugh:. RICO85 is DEFINITELY a good dude. Was looking forward to doing the install later, but now I won't be able to until the weekend. Looks awesome though Kareem.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Yeah but your dealer also does APR tunes lol. Dealers around here have a stick up their a$$ and the aftermarket shops try to charge almost the same per hr. I've been in contact with a member who works at my usual dealership so we'll see.


I had muffler shop try to charge me 175 to remove the suitcase on my CC. He said they charge $99 an hour. I laughed at him and told him to drop my car off of his lift. He asked why and I said I could get it done for a cheaper price at the dealership right across the st.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Im going out in a few to wax the cars. I clay barred them a few days ago but I need some new wax on them.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I had muffler shop try to charge me 175 to remove the suitcase on my CC. He said they charge $99 an hour. I laughed at him and told him to drop my car off of his lift. He asked why and I said I could get it done for a cheaper price at the dealership right across the st.


Holy crap man 99$ An hour is ridiculous! My shop took out the suitcase Nd resonator and cat and built some pipe for about 170ish


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

when I took resonator off my old murano, I think i only paid like 60...... also with friend discount as well.... I'm thinking about removing resonator, but since still under CPO warranty, most of the stuff I have to wait.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> when I took resonator off my old murano, I think i only paid like 60...... also with friend discount as well.... I'm thinking about removing resonator, but since still under CPO warranty, most of the stuff I have to wait.


Vw didn't say anything when I went in for service and it was CPO


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

They won't say anything, doubt they notice. It doesn't affect anything, just do it.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

sk8too said:


> They won't say anything, doubt they notice. It doesn't affect anything, just do it.


X2 
Exhaust work doesn't really affect the engine much, just more air flow on the way out lol


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dealer wants $104 and hr and quoted 2�½ hrs lol. Vortex member said $100 total and just over an hour, only because he has to give the shop owner $50. Gotta love this community. :thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm no detailer, but I bought Armorall because it was on sell. So glass cleaner, interior cleaner and "shine" I think it is.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Dealer wants $104 and hr and quoted 2�½ hrs lol. Vortex member said $100 total and just over an hour, only because he has to give the shop owner $50. Gotta love this community. :thumbup:


2.5 hours to put in dp?! W lift n airtools? Morons!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats crazy.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great parking skills by the biggest moron of all the times by my gym


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

Just installed led license plate bulbs from carid on my 2012 and I'm getting the bulb out error. Are there any led bulbs for the 2012 that will work with out error?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

What makes it even better is that he took the extra time to back into the space, so we could all get the nice front 3/4 shot.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Racefit said:


> Just installed led license plate bulbs from carid on my 2012 and I'm getting the bulb out error. Are there any led bulbs for the 2012 that will work with out error?


Canbus one sir! Check ebay! Type smth like Canbus feston 36 mm (i beleive its 36mm bulb)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> What makes it even better is that he took the extra time to back into the space, so we could all get the nice front 3/4 shot.


 totally agree!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Great parking skills by the biggest moron of all the times by my gym


I'd park right in front or next to him so closely and stand out there while he tries to get out of the spot just to make sure not contact is made.


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

The ones I purchased are can bus. I was reading that the 2012's don't exept most of the canbus led's for the license plate. I was just seeing if anyone had a pair that worked with out error.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> X2
> Exhaust work doesn't really affect the engine much, just more air flow on the way out lol


x3 I guess I'll try to hit shop for resonator delete....... 

It was thought that I keep it stock until warranty expire, at same time I'm thinking, maybe I go with APR intake and stage1.... etc.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Racefit said:


> The ones I purchased are can bus. I was reading that the 2012's don't exept most of the canbus led's for the license plate. I was just seeing if anyone had a pair that worked with out error.


Do u have 2012 lux ltd?! 

Kowcc has those problems, but most ppl dnt


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

No, it's 2012 cc sport. I just don't want to keep buying bulbs and not have them work.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'd park right in front or next to him so closely and stand out there while he tries to get out of the spot just to make sure not contact is made.


I'd park diagonally right next to him so my rear blocks his driver side door. I can't stand douchebags like that... tons of them here at my job but with extremely crappy cars lol.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Do u have 2012 lux ltd?!
> 
> Kowcc has those problems, but most ppl dnt


I had them with my 2009 as well.



Racefit said:


> No, it's 2012 cc sport. I just don't want to keep buying bulbs and not have them work.


deAutoKey.com has a set that works beautifully but it replaces the entire housing not just the bulb. Works great though.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Great parking skills by the biggest moron of all the times by my gym


is that at lifetime fitness in skokie? honestly, i dont find it to be THAT big of a deal with a car like that. it would be better if he parked off somewhere where there was absolutely no demand for spots.. but when you got a 130k car and there are *******s everywhere hitting and running, it isn't a bad idea to take precautions like that. to everyone here who claims they would park super close to him etc.. what makes you any better? if you can't be the bigger man, you have no right to criticize the lesser one.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

tambat said:


> is that at lifetime fitness in skokie? honestly, i dont find it to be THAT big of a deal with a car like that. it would be better if he parked off somewhere where there was absolutely no demand for spots.. but when you got a 130k car and there are *******s everywhere hitting and running, it isn't a bad idea to take precautions like that. to everyone here who claims they would park super close to him etc.. what makes you any better? if you can't be the bigger man, you have no right to criticize the lesser one.


I like his wheels lol  I just park really close to the curb everywhere i go so people don't park so close but occasionally get the idiot that parks over the line closer to me because there's more space. I actually went out and made some guy fix his parking once because he parked way too close to me


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

ordered my tires...Falken 453s @ 235/35/19 Wheels should be finished rather soon...then Ill be rockin 4x4 status for a while (more so than stock with 17's)


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

That space looks plenty wide enough for a CLS without risking door dings etc. He's just a moron. :thumbdown:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Still debating on whether or not to plastidip my wheels. I bought better nozzles for a smoother flow from the can.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just do it til u get new wheels and dropped....i think itll look good with the grill


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

tambat said:


> is that at lifetime fitness in skokie? honestly, i dont find it to be THAT big of a deal with a car like that. it would be better if he parked off somewhere where there was absolutely no demand for spots.. but when you got a 130k car and there are *******s everywhere hitting and running, it isn't a bad idea to take precautions like that. to everyone here who claims they would park super close to him etc.. what makes you any better? if you can't be the bigger man, you have no right to criticize the lesser one.


It's not about criticism. If you don't anyone near your car Don't park in a public space especially around me. He parked like a douche bag so what if his car is worth that much. If he can afford a car that costs that much then he shouldn't have to worry about getting a small door ding. He should be able to pay a PDR guy to take care of it without breaking the bank.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Great parking skills by the biggest moron of all the times by my gym


I don't agree, I'll park like this sometimes because I don't want morons park there POS next to me. 

But, I'll also be respective a park further back in the parking lot.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

tambat said:


> is that at lifetime fitness in skokie? honestly, i dont find it to be THAT big of a deal with a car like that. it would be better if he parked off somewhere where there was absolutely no demand for spots.. but when you got a 130k car and there are *******s everywhere hitting and running, it isn't a bad idea to take precautions like that. to everyone here who claims they would park super close to him etc.. what makes you any better? if you can't be the bigger man, you have no right to criticize the lesser one.


I agree!!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> I don't agree, I'll park like this sometimes because I don't want morons park there POS next to me.
> 
> But, I'll also be respective a park further back in the parking lot.


I agree. He's a douche bag for parking like that. I park like that. But usually the last spot in the lot. Farthest away from people. Not right up front. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Billy Boat downpipe and APR Stage 2 upgrade :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auslander (May 25, 2013)




----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

dracer219 said:


> Billy Boat downpipe and APR Stage 2 upgrade :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the upgrades! Stage 2 is beast. Where did you get it's one at? What programs did you get? Fully loaded or just one? I always go fully loaded so that I can change the tune in case I cannot find 93. I run 91, 93, 100 and stock. 100 race tune is very fun. 

Be ready to buy some coilpacks in the near future. It will help with the misfires lol. The red tops from the r8 work well even though some will say they aren't necessary. They look good and work very well. You can get them for about 70-80 bucks.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

auslander said:


>


I have the same one. I like it but the whistle gets on my nerves.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Great parking skills by the biggest moron of all the times by my gym


He may be a dickweed as a human being, which would be warranted, but how would most of us park this $100k+ vehicle dipped in awesome sauce?

S4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

ringding said:


> He may be a dickweed as a human being, which would be warranted, but how would most of us park this $100k+ vehicle dipped in awesome sauce?
> 
> S4


Somewhere far away so no one gets close to it. If he's at the gym it wouldn't hurt him to walk a few more feet as it will get his hear rate going a little faster before he goes into the gym!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

This a cc forum isn't it? Lol just a reminder


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dracer219 said:


> Billy Boat downpipe and APR Stage 2 upgrade :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wwwwhhhhhaaaaattttt  please tell me ur goin to the meet tonight...we gonna have to do some fun runs


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Wwwwhhhhhaaaaattttt  please tell me ur goin to the meet tonight...we gonna have to do some fun runs


I don't know anyone else out here with a cc. I'm so facking lonely. My girl doesn't even want to talk cars with me. Every time I bring up something about the car she gives me a **** attitude. I told her I wanted to plastidip her wheels(they are all curbed and scratched up detroits) and what her opinion would be on that and she just says "just do yours". I need a buddy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I don't know anyone else out here with a cc. I'm so facking lonely. My girl doesn't even want to talk cars with me. Every time I bring up something about the car she gives me a **** attitude. I told her I wanted to plastidip her wheels(they are all curbed and scratched up detroits) and what her opinion would be on that and she just says "just do yours". I need a buddy.


Dam bro thats harsh....im soo glad and fortunate we have a big car scene out here....u just need to move out here to AZ....we dont have anything bad weather wise or aanything like that besides hot hot summers, which arent that bad and thats why u use ac


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam bro thats harsh....im soo glad and fortunate we have a big car scene out here....u just need to move out here to AZ....we dont have anything bad weather wise or aanything like that besides hot hot summers, which arent that bad and thats why u use ac


Yes I should just move out there. If my job had an open position out that way, I'd definitely think about it. She use to live out there in Tempe if I'm not mistaken. The good thing is my job would keep me at the same pay rate. $25.50 an hour plus her doing nursing would be pretty good.


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I don't know anyone else out here with a cc. I'm so facking lonely. My girl doesn't even want to talk cars with me. Every time I bring up something about the car she gives me a **** attitude. I told her I wanted to plastidip her wheels(they are all curbed and scratched up detroits) and what her opinion would be on that and she just says "just do yours". I need a buddy.


LOL. My girl also shows no interest but I got lucky and I found a group of VW enthusiasts and now I have people who genuinely care about such important things as plastidipping and wheel offsets. Thing is I'm the only in the group who has a CC. :beer:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I have the same one. I like it but the whistle gets on my nerves.


FYI If you're referring to the whistle that I think you are, it can be fixed by upgrading to the Revision-D DV.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Somewhere far away so no one gets close to it. If he's at the gym it wouldn't hurt him to walk a few more feet as it will get his hear rate going a little faster before he goes into the gym!


Well, I was going out on the limb and assuming there were few other spots away from cars. Lol

S4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Belzabeb said:


> LOL. My girl also shows no interest but I got lucky and I found a group of VW enthusiasts and now I have people who genuinely care about such important things as plastidipping and wheel offsets. Thing is I'm the only in the group who has a CC. :beer:


The bad thing is, my girl is a vw enthusiast. She loves Volkswagens but she hates hearing about them. It's my hobby. I don't drink or smoke or anything like that. My cars are my thing but I guess she doesn't get that.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> FYI If you're referring to the whistle that I think you are, it can be fixed by upgrading to the Revision-D DV.


I didn't know that. I will try that. Thanks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm super excited. I've never seen such professional packaging...I NEED TO THANK RICO for hooking me up!


Neuspeed it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tambat said:


> is that at lifetime fitness in skokie? honestly, i dont find it to be THAT big of a deal with a car like that. it would be better if he parked off somewhere where there was absolutely no demand for spots.. but when you got a 130k car and there are *******s everywhere hitting and running, it isn't a bad idea to take precautions like that. to everyone here who claims they would park super close to him etc.. what makes you any better? if you can't be the bigger man, you have no right to criticize the lesser one.


No its Xsport in Schaumburg n spots r pretty limited in front of the gym!!! He cld park behind the gym or indoors if cared abt car n not SHOWING OFF!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow wow my little post added few pages to the thread


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Wow wow my little post added few pages to the thread


Yes it dd, I need fog lights to match my headlights. I also need to know, should I plastidip the wheels or not? I got my nozzles in yesterday.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Danny just do it bro....and if u dont like it then peel it off....but im telling u itll look good man....hetes mine whrn i dipped my wheels


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Danny just do it bro....and if u dont like it then peel it off....but im telling u itll look good man....hetes mine whrn i dipped my wheels


Did you tape off the tires? And how hard was it to get everything covered? How much time consumed on it?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Did you tape off the tires? And how hard was it to get everything covered? How much time consumed on it?


Nope just sprayed with tire on and it peeled right off the tire afterwards....its not hard to get all the wheel covered u just have to cake it on....dont be afraid of plastidip its very hard to mess it up....spray close and cake it on and itll come out nice and even and smooth....it took me a couple hours from taking wheels off and spraying and letting dry in between (i did about 4 coats) to mounting back on the car to cure


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Nope just sprayed with tire on and it peeled right off the tire afterwards....its not hard to get all the wheel covered u just have to cake it on....dont be afraid of plastidip its very hard to mess it up....spray close and cake it on and itll come out nice and even and smooth....it took me a couple hours from taking wheels off and spraying and letting dry in between (i did about 4 coats) to mounting back on the car to cure


I know how to use it, look at my grile. It damn near came out perfectly. Just have to clean the inside of my wheels very well to get it to stick properly!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Well what im saying is cake it on around there cuz its hard to get it all nice and even in there cuz the spokes are soo close together....spray from different angles cuz u might think u have it and then when u stand somewhere else and see it from a different angle u can see if its not covered well....Good luck:beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Well what im saying is cake it on around there cuz its hard to get it all nice and even in there cuz the spokes are soo close together....spray from different angles cuz u might think u have it and then when u stand somewhere else and see it from a different angle u can see if its not covered well....Good luck:beer:


I see what you mean Sean. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Still on primer, needs to wet sand a bit before painting the piece.








I was searching on how this ebay one mounts, after searching pretty much half of the day, I found snobrdrdan's post to carlounge.com so existing side is actually 2 piece, I figured I just need to replace outer piece only. eliminating removal of clip (inner support doesn't have to come off) I guess that will makes bit easier job.... or not......

and I got my rear molding replaced, and they nicely left me glue un opened in passenger side.... save mew few bucks of buying glue to mount front piece.....


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Nope just sprayed with tire on and it peeled right off the tire afterwards....its not hard to get all the wheel covered u just have to cake it on....dont be afraid of plastidip its very hard to mess it up....spray close and cake it on and itll come out nice and even and smooth....it took me a couple hours from taking wheels off and spraying and letting dry in between (i did about 4 coats) to mounting back on the car to cure


I did mine while still on the vehicle, took about an hour total. Use plastic to cover my rotors and calipers, then sprayed a coat, moved the car, sprayed again, etc. There is a tut I went off of on dipyourcar.com where they did it this way on an R8. If I could do it again, I would have taped off the wheels right up to where that south edge starts before the tie touches the wheel. If you don't just cake it all over you tire and there is all the lettering on you tie along with design and tiny grooves, it's hard to get off with your hand. Luckily, I have tools with rubber handles, I just started rubbing a handle of a small screw driver over the dip that would not come off and the grabs the dip rubber really well and pulled it off.

S4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea theres a few ways to do it....dip is pretty easy to work with and hard to really mess up....its all personal preference and if u want to take the wheels off....i didn't the first time and just covered up brakes and body of car....when i changed back to gloss i found it easier to spray them off the car.

Ive left them alone for a while now and the paint is holding up pretty good....now im just waiting on my boy Rico to sellme those beautiful BLQs


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Not cc related but to those who polish their cars all the time lol


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam bro thats harsh....im soo glad and fortunate we have a big car scene out here....u just need to move out here to AZ....we dont have anything bad weather wise or aanything like that besides hot hot summers, which arent that bad and thats why u use ac


The lack of weather diversity is actually what got me to move out of AZ (was there for 3 years). Excellent place for GTGs though, nights are awesome and every place you want to be has a nice open patio area.

Watching native AZ drivers attempt to navigate during thunderstorms was funny though, "OH MY GOD A PUDDLE, BETTER GO 5MPH!" :laugh:

That and bundling up for 60 degree weather.


-

Was at the body shop earlier this week getting additional detail work done post-touch up, the day I brought it back home a massive bird crap appeared on the side, had to get that beast cleaned off yesterday.


----------



## szatkoff (Jun 1, 2001)

Stero1D said:


> Great parking skills by the biggest moron of all the times by my gym


Print out some of these and put it on his car next time. I do this at the train station all the time when people park over the lines. Most of the time it corrects bad behavior.

It's from youparklikeanass****.com.

http://tinyurl.com/386b4sy


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea theres a few ways to do it....dip is pretty easy to work with and hard to really mess up....its all personal preference and if u want to take the wheels off....i didn't the first time and just covered up brakes and body of car....when i changed back to gloss i found it easier to spray them off the car.
> 
> Ive left them alone for a while now and the paint is holding up pretty good....now im just waiting on my boy Rico to sellme those beautiful BLQs


You have me wanting to try it out on my rims. What color should i try if i do it? 

You mean the beautiful BLQs he curbed in Vegas? haha sorry Rico had to! :laugh:
I want VCEs bad.

That and want air. But not sure if I will go there.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

S WORD said:


> You mean the beautiful BLQs he curbed in Vegas? haha sorry Rico had to! :laugh:
> I want VCEs bad.
> 
> That and want air. But not sure if I will go there.



That's just wrong! But I want what you want as well. But I need money!!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I don't know anyone else out here with a cc. I'm so facking lonely. My girl doesn't even want to talk cars with me. Every time I bring up something about the car she gives me a **** attitude. I told her I wanted to plastidip her wheels(they are all curbed and scratched up detroits) and what her opinion would be on that and she just says "just do yours". I need a buddy.


Yeah that does suck!! My girl also has a cool car (lowered w/20" ) so life is damn good.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> You mean the beautiful BLQs he curbed in Vegas? haha sorry Rico had to! :laugh:
> I want VCEs bad.
> 
> That and want air. But not sure if I will go there.


 lol! I was so pissed at my self for doing that. :banghead: I will be getting new wheels hopefully by the end of August, and I'm probably going to be rolling on the stock wheels for a while. 
The VCEs are gorgeous wheels, and they would look great on your car.

I was originally going to do air, but decided against it. I'm not trying to pull fenders, and notch the frame for a drop. I'll be getting my coils soon, and I'll be happy after that. It all depends on what you are looking for out of your suspension. If you want bags, then go for it! I will own a car with bags one day, but it won't be the CC for me.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> The lack of weather diversity is actually what got me to move out of AZ (was there for 3 years). Excellent place for GTGs though, nights are awesome and every place you want to be has a nice open patio area.
> 
> Watching native AZ drivers attempt to navigate during thunderstorms was funny though, "OH MY GOD A PUDDLE, BETTER GO 5MPH!" :laugh:
> 
> That and bundling up for 60 degree weather.


Hell yea!!!!....*60 is freezing....i remember when it was *50 one time i was at the track and i stayed in my truck the whole time with the heater on it was soo cold out :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> You have me wanting to try it out on my rims. What color should i try if i do it?
> 
> You mean the beautiful BLQs he curbed in Vegas? haha sorry Rico had to! :laugh:
> I want VCEs bad.
> ...


Its cool but honestly i think ur wheels go perfect with ur car how they are....the brown and shinyness looks great.

And yea those clean ass brand new looking BLQs....i still want them they're some bad ass wheels....and the wife is starting to get on board Rico....i knew she would especially seeing how nice and clean Ricos were....she said man they brand new like he just got them yesterday lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hell yea!!!!....*60 is freezing....i remember when it was *50 one time i was at the track and i stayed in my truck the whole time with the heater on it was soo cold out :laugh:


Hahaha. 50 is nice over here. Just need a hoody for that. I love that weather. Sean come up here when it is around 0 or like -10 plus the windchill factor. We haven't had that in a while, but that is cold! In the winter all I wear is a hoody. When I go out to my car or outside for work I go out in a t-shirt. Stop being a pu$$y!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Hahaha. 50 is nice over here. Just need a hoody for that. I love that weather. Sean come up here when it is around 0 or like -10 plus the windchill factor. We haven't had that in a while, but that is cold! In the winter all I wear is a hoody. When I go out to my car or outside for work I go out in a t-shirt. Stop being a pu$$y!


Man im used to being hot and having to cool down in *115 weather, not warm up lol i couldnt imagine *0 plus a windchill....i went up north last year to take the kids to see the snow and it was like *20 and i was freezing my balls off :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Man im used to being hot and having to cool down in *115 weather, not warm up lol i couldnt imagine *0 plus a windchill....i went up north last year to take the kids to see the snow and it was like *20 and i was freezing my balls off :laugh:


Little baby balls!!! I hate the heat though. Perfect weather for me is fall. 45 in the morning no hotter than 70 with a nice breeze.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Came home to this 









I don't much about welding so you guys be the judge 








All welds look just like that


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

They look good/decent. Hows the inside area look?

The welds should look like a stack of dimes, staggered. Lots of images if you google stack of dime weld.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Little baby balls!!! I hate the heat though. Perfect weather for me is fall. 45 in the morning no hotter than 70 with a nice breeze.


1 major reason i moved from Phx to LA is the heat. Vegas was like 106 when I left. When I got home it was like 75. Ill take 75 all day long. that and i have no horrid heat soak.

0 is pretty f'ing cold
That and unless i had 4 motion I don;t like frozen roads.

BLQs will look great man. And for all the crevasses on those things Rico did have them spotless. 
Rico what spray detailer were you using?

Meguiars just called. They asked me to help detail at the Russo and Steele auction in Newport Beach...nice
http://www.russoandsteele.com/index.php/newportbeach-auction


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hell yea!!!!....*60 is freezing....i remember when it was *50 one time i was at the track and i stayed in my truck the whole time with the heater on it was soo cold out :laugh:


60 is freezing :laugh:



AZ_CC said:


> Its cool but honestly i think ur wheels go perfect with ur car how they are....the brown and shinyness looks great.
> 
> And yea those clean ass brand new looking BLQs....i still want them they're some bad ass wheels....and the wife is starting to get on board Rico....i knew she would especially seeing how nice and clean Ricos were....she said man they brand new like he just got them yesterday lol


I agree with what Sean said. Your car looks great with those wheels, but some VCEs would look Amazing on your car.  

Thanks man! I try to keep them clean, but sometimes they get pretty bad. I have to clean them every couple of days with waterless wash and a microfiber towel. :screwy: It's a pain, but it makes washing them way easier:thumbup:....I knew she would come around after seeing them at the show.  lol! I wish they were brand new, so I wouldn't have curb rash on 2 of them. :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Little baby balls!!! I hate the heat though. Perfect weather for me is fall. 45 in the morning no hotter than 70 with a nice breeze.


Hahahahahahaha see here in phx sometimes we dont get a fall or spring....many times itll go right from being "cold" (*50) to hot (*90) withing a week or two....but i gotta say this year we actually had some nice weather for about a month or so and there was some flowers sprouting up....but now its gone and were in the 100s prolly from now on until September or October.

Times like this i wish i lived in Hawaii where its *85 EVERYDAY!!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Came home to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good looking DP....kind of look like my ebay one....where'd u get it from?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats a good looking DP....kind of look like my ebay one....where'd u get it from?


eBay lol 155 shipped. Should've arrived tomorrow from the estimated time but came in today


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Came home to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Looks like the beluga racing one I got. It also looks like the 2nd that I got, same one that you got Sean.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> 1 major reason i moved from Phx to LA is the heat. Vegas was like 106 when I left. When I got home it was like 75. Ill take 75 all day long. that and i have no horrid heat soak.
> 
> 0 is pretty f'ing cold
> That and unless i had 4 motion I don;t like frozen roads.
> ...



Yea vegas was pretty hot and i know a bunch of cars were suffering....ppl were too lol thats where i seen my meth paying off cuz my car didnt feel any different, even with all the extra weight of **** in the trunk 



RICO85 said:


> 60 is freezing :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea us skinny guys get cold fast hahahaha we have no fat to keep warm....yea they do look like a pain to clean but with them being soo dam sexy of a wheel it offsets the cleaning work....and dont worry about the curb checks, its nothing a nice gloss black powder coating cant take care of


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Came home to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great googly moogly! Looks great! Godspeed DP?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks great. Looks like the beluga racing one I got. It also looks like the 2nd that I got, same one that you got Sean.


It is from beluga racing... Why a 2nd one? Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> eBay lol 155 shipped. Should've arrived tomorrow from the estimated time but came in today


Sweet, yea i got mines for $135 shipped....works perfect just like all the other big name ones....just required a little modification to fit but nothing big....id buy another all day long




cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks great. Looks like the beluga racing one I got. It also looks like the 2nd that I got, same one that you got Sean.


Yea theyre good DPs for the money....its funny how all the ebay stuff thats was actually decent and ppl bought all went up in prices....i got my DP for $135 and they're now $155 and then the aspec turbo and throttle body pipes i got both for $100 and they're more then that now....i think i last saw them at like $150


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> 1 major reason i moved from Phx to LA is the heat. Vegas was like 106 when I left. When I got home it was like 75. Ill take 75 all day long. that and i have no horrid heat soak.
> 
> 0 is pretty f'ing cold
> That and unless i had 4 motion I don;t like frozen roads.
> ...


I'm sure you had it worse than I did because you're running a K04, but my car was being a champ! I did get some heat soak, but not as bad as you did I'm sure.

Thanks dude! I used Adam's waterless wash, and followed it with Adam's detail spray.

That's awesome bro! Have fun detailing all those sweet rides RIGHT NEAR DA BEACH...BBOOYYYY!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea us skinny guys get cold fast hahahaha we have no fat to keep warm....yea they do look like a pain to clean but with them being soo dam sexy of a wheel it offsets the cleaning work....and dont worry about the curb checks, its nothing a nice gloss black powder coating cant take care of


Hahahaha! Yes we do. :laugh:
Just get a good wheel brush that gets into the barrel, and behind the spokes. It will save you lots of time, and keep your wheels looking great.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Hahahaha! Yes we do. :laugh:
> Just get a good wheel brush that gets into the barrel, and behind the spokes. It will save you lots of time, and keep your wheels looking great.


Hell yea sounds good bro....let me know when u want me to take them off ur hands and we can talk out the details


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

szatkoff said:


> Print out some of these and put it on his car next time. I do this at the train station all the time when people park over the lines. Most of the time it corrects bad behavior.
> 
> It's from youparklikeanass****.com.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/386b4sy


LOL


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

While cutting my grass, I admired its beauty









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NEEDS MOAR LOW!!!!....lol....can't wait to see the new wheels on


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> NEEDS MOAR LOW!!!!....lol....can't wait to see the new wheels on


Wheels will be soon, my tires shipped today. Moar low will be after my side business brings me money's! 

On a side note, isn't that a sexy outline? The Infiniti commercials should use the CC as their silhouette!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

A couple interesting changes in the last few days......:screwy:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

In the first pic, your car looks vanilla

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Wheels will be soon, my tires shipped today. Moar low will be after my side business brings me money's!
> 
> On a side note, isn't that a sexy outline? The Infiniti commercials should use the CC as their silhouette!!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Sweet, can't wait....that is a good side shot u did:thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet, can't wait....that is a good side shot u did:thumbup:


Thanks, I kept passing it while jamming out to Pandora and slamming some natty lights, I had to stop and snap at least one!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> In the first pic, your car looks vanilla
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



It's "camo tan".


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Neuspeed P-Flo Intake installed. Noticed after it was too late that the logo was off to the side 
Thanks again RICO85. Sending something your way tonight.

Before (dirty a$$ engine bay)









After (still dirty as hell )








SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Came home to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good buy!
It looks better than my APR one! Word


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Neuspeed P-Flo Intake installed. Noticed after it was too late that the logo was off to the side
> Thanks again RICO85. Sending something your way tonight.
> 
> Before (dirty a$$ engine bay)
> ...


No problem dude! Hope you like it as much as I like mine. 

You guys need to step your clean bay up! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went by Ivan's house to install headlight/foglight hids and pickup my stock Phoenix wheels.
Put in 55watt 5k DDM kit in headlights and 35watt 3k DDM in fogs. During the install, headlight leds wouldn't turn on, figured out, due to the error cancelers, took them out - leds went back on and no error(my guess because 55wat kit and not 35watt like majority of the people running)
honestly I wouldn't suggest to use DDM kit unless you need to go w 55watt, USP kit that I had before is much better quality and color is outstanding. 

Installed new puddle bulbs, 12 SMD, thanks to KOWCC
















Hids in








Before it wormed up








Puddles look blue on the body of my cc due to the color, but its nice pure white.

Big thanks to Ivan again! Was nice meeting ur lil family


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> No problem dude! Hope you like it as much as I like mine.
> 
> You guys need to step your clean bay up! :laugh:


What do you recommend? Honestly I have never done it lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> What do you recommend? Honestly I have never done it lol.


Use rag and paper-towel for start


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hids look awesome serge :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hids look awesome serge :thumbup:


Thanks brotha! 35watt didnt give much lighting w projectors


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

munnarg said:


> What do you recommend? Honestly I have never done it lol.


I use P21S Total Auto Wash, and a boar hair brush to scrub all the stuff without scratching any of the plastics. You take the engine cover off, spray the Total Auto Wash on everything. Get the brush wet, and scrub away. Rinse it all of, blot dry any standing water, close the hood, and move on to the exterior. After you wash, dry, etc... The exterior you open the hood, and make sure everything is dry under there. I let the engine run for a couple of minutes to help with the drying. Then I spray Adam's In and Out spray on everything. 

Them stand back and admire your work. :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Use rag and paper-towel for start


Yes sir :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Neuspeed P-Flo Intake installed. Noticed after it was too late that the logo was off to the side
> Thanks again RICO85. Sending something your way tonight.
> 
> Before (dirty a$$ engine bay)
> ...


Nice!!! Plus I would place the screw of the fastener ring that holds the filter in place on the backside. For a cleaner look....than again...I'm really picky


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just ordered my neuspeed intake from Rico....im selling my carbonio to a local member....i wanted something new for the car cuz the mod bug has been itching lately and plus ive been wanting some more sound from my turbo....i was looking at the forge spacer but its like a teeter totter on reviews for them....and plus i heard Rico's at wuste and it sounded sweet.

So im getting a new intake with more sound and im also selling my intake to a local enthusiast/dubber for a good price....its a win win


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Went by Ivan's house to install headlight/foglight hids and pickup my stock Phoenix wheels.
> Put in 55watt 5k DDM kit in headlights and 35watt 3k DDM in fogs. During the install, headlight leds wouldn't turn on, figured out, due to the error cancelers, took them out - leds went back on and no error(my guess because 55wat kit and not 35watt like majority of the people running)
> honestly I wouldn't suggest to use DDM kit unless you need to go w 55watt, USP kit that I had before is much better quality and color is outstanding.
> 
> ...


Nice work serge!! Everything looks great!!!! Ivan that looks like your work with the tape on the walls...lol. Everything looks perfect serge!!! Ivan man, those wheels... wow...your car is dripping with class! Don't change a thing!!

And DDM sucks!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Antmo920 said:


> A couple interesting changes in the last few days......:screwy:





Antmo920 said:


> It's "camo tan".


That looks great! :thumbup:

Is it plasti dip? And you need to get the R-Line sides to finish the look


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> I use P21S Total Auto Wash, and a boar hair brush to scrub all the stuff without scratching any of the plastics. You take the engine cover off, spray the Total Auto Wash on everything. Get the brush wet, and scrub away. Rinse it all of, blot dry any standing water, close the hood, and move on to the exterior. After you wash, dry, etc... The exterior you open the hood, and make sure everything is dry under there. I let the engine run for a couple of minutes to help with the drying. Then I spray Adam's In and Out spray on everything.
> 
> Them stand back and admire your work. :thumbup:


Thanks bro.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Just ordered my neuspeed intake from Rico....im selling my carbonio to a local member....i wanted something new for the car cuz the mod bug has been itching lately and plus ive been wanting some more sound from my turbo....i was looking at the forge spacer but its like a teeter totter on reviews for them....and plus i heard Rico's at wuste and it sounded sweet.
> 
> So im getting a new intake with more sound and im also selling my intake to a local enthusiast/dubber for a good price....its a win win


Ur Crazy bro!!!!! 

Kareem, Thanks!! DDM sucks big times )) but nobody else offers 55watt kits...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ur Crazy bro!!!!!
> 
> Kareem, Thanks!! DDM sucks big times )) but nobody else offers 55watt kits...


Neuspeed taking over!


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> That looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> Is it plasti dip? And you need to get the R-Line sides to finish the look


Thanks!
Yea it is. Got bored and had the stuff laying around for a while so I went for it. Came out decent but learned a lot in case I do it again ( which I plan on haha ) 


And yea the skirts are on the list. But in the process of buying a business means all my car ideas are on hold at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea i could have gone with the BSH intake, they're local to me and the intake is like neuspeeds....but i know neuspeed makes some top notch stuff....and plus i don't like the tray that comes with the BSH


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Came home to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eBay link?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> eBay link?


Go with Sean's. The bracket on this one needs to come off and be welded back on after everything is fitted properly.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Went by Ivan's house to install headlight/foglight hids and pickup my stock Phoenix wheels.
> Put in 55watt 5k DDM kit in headlights and 35watt 3k DDM in fogs. During the install, headlight leds wouldn't turn on, figured out, due to the error cancelers, took them out - leds went back on and no error(my guess because 55wat kit and not 35watt like majority of the people running)
> honestly I wouldn't suggest to use DDM kit unless you need to go w 55watt, USP kit that I had before is much better quality and color is outstanding.
> 
> ...


Beauty... :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Nice!!! Plus I would place the screw of the fastener ring that holds the filter in place on the backside. For a cleaner look....than again...I'm really picky


Yeah I'm going to take it out and reinstall it this weekend. That Neuspeed label being off center is bothering the hell out of me :banghead:. Gonna take the time to clean the engine bay as well, even though it's supposed to rain.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea theyre good DPs for the money....its funny how all the ebay stuff thats was actually decent and ppl bought all went up in prices....i got my DP for $135 and they're now $155 and then the aspec turbo and throttle body pipes i got both for $100 and they're more then that now....i think i last saw them at like $150


Any links for the turbo and throttle body pipes you're talking about?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> eBay link?





cleanmk2gti said:


> Go with Sean's. The bracket on this one needs to come off and be welded back on after everything is fitted properly.


Heres the one i have

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2010-V...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c4713b67&vxp=mtr



munnarg said:


> Any links for the turbo and throttle body pipes you're talking about?


Ill look hold on give me a minute....i had trouble finding them a while back....i know the company that makes them is called aspec though


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Beauty... :thumbup:


Thanks, Don


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

stared at it and got mad..



pollen + rain + trees = UGH :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Yeah I'm going to take it out and reinstall it this weekend. That Neuspeed label being off center is bothering the hell out of me :banghead:. Gonna take the time to clean the engine bay as well, even though it's supposed to rain.


Agreed, on engine bay clean-up


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mEed said:


> stared at it and got mad..
> 
> 
> 
> pollen + rain + trees = UGH :banghead:


I hate it as well.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Went by Ivan's house to install headlight/foglight hids and pickup my stock Phoenix wheels.
> Put in 55watt 5k DDM kit in headlights and 35watt 3k DDM in fogs. During the install, headlight leds wouldn't turn on, figured out, due to the error cancelers, took them out - leds went back on and no error(my guess because 55wat kit and not 35watt like majority of the people running)
> honestly I wouldn't suggest to use DDM kit unless you need to go w 55watt, USP kit that I had before is much better quality and color is outstanding.
> 
> ...


Very nice, that's probably the closest you can get to a factory xenon with no silly amber side markers look !

But aftermarket kits don't do the dance when you fire up the car:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

giecsar said:


> Very nice, that's probably the closest you can get to a factory xenon with no silly amber side markers look !
> 
> But aftermarket kits don't do the dance when you fire up the car:


I like it. I am committing the ultimate sin right now. I am getting my car upraised. I may be trading it in and moving out of a vw


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Blew the fuse upgrading my interior lights....:banghead:


Of course I did not have an extra and so drove to the gym this morning unable to enjoy LED glory.:facepalm:




Autozone at lunch. And a nice dimly lit parking garage.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks brotha! 35watt didnt give much lighting w projectors


so with the Dectane lights, youd suggest the 55w from DDM? The reason I ask is because you also stated that you WOULDNT recommend getting 55w unless needed. Why is that?

also, since you tried the HID kit with the error canceller's and something the LEDs didnt work, would you say they arent needed?

Get with the crowd (me) get the LEDs coded to be on as parking lights!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Turb02

When we put the his with the cancelers on it turned the leds off. Now when we put them without it didn't give error out bulb on the headlights. we're thinking its because of the 55w. Ddm is ok. I've had mine for 2 years plus and no issues.When we put the bulbs in and the 55w you could see the difference. much brighter. the tape on the wall is to align them and make sure they aim right. We did bring them up and now should be great. Serge has to post some night time shots and comment on the difference from the 35w.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> @Turb02
> 
> When we put the his with the cancelers on it turned the leds off. Now when we put them without it didn't give error out bulb on the headlights. we're thinking its because of the 55w. Ddm is ok. I've had mine for 2 years plus and no issues.When we put the bulbs in and the 55w you could see the difference. much brighter. the tape on the wall is to align them and make sure they aim right. We did bring them up and now should be great. Serge has to post some night time shots and comment on the difference from the 35w.


Thats good info. Does Serge have resistors wired to the parking light wires?

My setup (which can be seen in the Dectane light thread):

25w 25ohm resistors wired between ground and parking light wire(for LEDs).
Scandanavian DRLs coded with VCDS
LEDs are on when the car is started and the light switch is in the Auto position, headlight (stock DRL) is off.


Im just trying to find out if the 55w HID kit eliminates the need for the resistor. I dont know Serge's wiring setup for the LEDs, and by the sound of it, the Error cancellers arent needed for the headlights or LEDs to work. Which (maybe I read this wrong) leads me to believe that his lights are working properly with the 55w kit, and no resistor for LEDs.


When I was adjusting my Dectanes, I was ~5 feet away from the wall and couldnt get the top of the light pattern (on the passenger side) to be lower than 29 inches (if I recall). there was no more adjustment available in the light. The driver side could go much lower. What distance was the car from the wall in the pics and how high is the tape line?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Thats good info. Does Serge have resistors wired to the parking light wires?
> 
> Im just trying to find out if the 55w HID kit eliminates the need for the resistor. I dont know Serge's wiring setup for the LEDs, and by the sound of it, the Error cancellers arent needed for the headlights or LEDs to work. Which (maybe I read this wrong) leads me to believe that his lights are working properly with the 55w kit, and no resistor for LEDs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Idk if how he has his leds. I know that 55w didn't give error out bulb.and no eliminators were needed. otherwise the leds didn't work.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Some douche took 2 spots by the gym again


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You sir have a PhD in trolling lol.



Stero1D said:


> Some douche took 2 spots by the gym again




SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Some douche took 2 spots by the gym again


Beautiful


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

LoL guy in cls gonna be upset.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ive been kind of on a sticker craze lately. ... this iss my newest one... i think it describes my car best


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Oredered these:

Vossen 082 (see "Wheel & Suspension" thread for more pics












TM


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Ive been kind of on a sticker craze lately. ... this iss my newest one... i think it describes my car best


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Love it! :thumbup:


Thx brother :beer:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Oredered these:
> 
> Vossen 082 (see "Wheel & Suspension" thread for more pics
> 
> ...


Those are sick! Love the deep dish design too. I was just checking out Vossen wheels and videos on you tube last night. Lots of great designs from them. Can't wait to see these on your ride!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Some douche took 2 spots by the gym again


Perfect!!!


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Some douche took 2 spots by the gym again


Haha, what a douche. This douche doesn't back their **** up on the curb tho.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

S4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hahahah... Cls guy got upset n parked elsewhere cz this afternoon lot was pretty empty









So nobody thinks i'm an ass, i snapped picture n parked on one spot very close to the curb


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not too close, right? Don't wanna curb those wheels again 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Added these caps to the car


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Hahahah... Cls guy got upset n parked elsewhere cz this afternoon lot was pretty empty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no you're doing a great job doing that.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Re-wired rns and bluetooth unit for voice command and updated firmware and maps :thumbup:
BTW my other RNS(updated) unit is in classified for sale


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Installed the autotech intake... Definitely a two-men job lol haven't put the maf back on because I need one of those star pattern key with the hole in the middle lol going to buy one tomorrow... Sounds and looks pretty cool tho


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Some douche took 2 spots by the gym again


Keep on topic guy


----------



## Hello Ground (May 4, 2013)

Retinted the car and swapped out the Airlift Slam Series XL with the Airlift Performance struts in our shop CC. :thumbup: More low and sportiness = WIN


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Re-wired rns and bluetooth unit for voice command and updated firmware and maps :thumbup:
> BTW my other RNS(updated) unit is in classified for sale


Where did you get the software update? I'll PM you.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

imaccc said:


> Keep on topic guy


:what: you took the time to post that, but didn't stay on topic yourself?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

*I hope to put coilovers and mount the new rims and tires over the weekend ...*

Pics of my new coils and what my Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 et 35 with 235-35-19 Toyo Proxes4 Plus would look like ..


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> :what: you took the time to post that, but didn't stay on topic yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Lmao. Too funny. 30 posts and says stay on topic. There was a CC in the picture that's on topic enough. Let me get back on topic before the on topic police get us.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Lmao. Too funny. 30 posts and says stay on topic. There was a CC in the picture that's on topic enough. Let me get back on topic before the on topic police get us.


Careful, you'll get a nasty PM...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need some cheap coilovers or some type of cheap drop. Nothing that handles bad. I want a nice drop, good ride quality with a good price! Help please.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need some cheap coilovers or some type of cheap drop. Nothing that handles bad. I want a nice drop, good ride quality with a good price! Help please.


Raceland coils. Solo werks. How cheap?

That really isn't "on topic" for this thread...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Careful, you'll get a nasty PM...
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Idgaf


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Raceland coils. Solo werks. How cheap?
> 
> That really isn't "on topic" for this thread...
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Ok. I need coils for my CC. HELP PLEASE.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ok. I need coils for my CC. HELP PLEASE.


Pm sent

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I have racelands....im dropped decently and the ride isnt bad....it isnt stock or stockish....its definitely firmer but i think in a good way and i have 2 kids and a wife and they seem to not mind it....i got them used for $100....they arent nothing like konis or anything cuz they do make some creaks and noises here and there, more so when its cold outside....but i cant complain too much cuz theyre really not that bad


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm on racelands too, no complaints other than the noises lol gets rid of wheel gap and that's enough for me lol


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

soloworks vs st coils? which would you prefer and why?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Not too close, right? Don't wanna curb those wheels again
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Havent fixed all my curbs yet  but thanks for "watching out" bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

imaccc said:


> Keep on topic guy


And you are? .....  ID urself before you speak up, so we knw who we are dealing with


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Installed the autotech intake... Definitely a two-men job lol haven't put the maf back on because I need one of those star pattern key with the hole in the middle lol going to buy one tomorrow... Sounds and looks pretty cool tho


post pic when you are done.... and what's the part number ordered? I was looking into getting that too. I don't want K&N filter though.... I like AEM dry filter...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> And you are? .....  ID urself before you speak up, so we knw who we are dealing with


Seriously!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find some cheap racelands? Do the mkv/mkvi platform fit ours or am I specifically looking for passats?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> post pic when you are done.... and what's the part number ordered? I was looking into getting that too. I don't want K&N filter though.... I like AEM dry filter...












No maf installed yet.. Can't get the stupid little screws off!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

New RNS 510 version G... It's pretty nice!


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> New RNS 510 version G... It's pretty nice!


What version did you come from?

S4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> No maf installed yet.. Can't get the stupid little screws off!!


Nice looking intake!!!....i cant wait to get my neuspeed intake


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> What version did you come from?
> 
> S4


Hi Ringding,

The previous RNS 510 in the CC was a version D.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Vacuumed, full interior detali, washed, claybared, waxed, polished wheels, then 1/2hr later it freekin pours rain! :banghead:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Vacuumed, full interior detali, washed, claybared, waxed, polished wheels, then 1/2hr later it freekin pours rain! :banghead:


That freakin blows! Sorry man. Nothing you can do about it so sit back and have a :beer:

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice looking intake!!!....i cant wait to get my neuspeed intake


Thank! It holds nice.. Makes pretty cool noise too. Nice woosh sound and can amplifies the turbo spool by a lot too


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Ringding,
> 
> The previous RNS 510 in the CC was a version D.


Cool, I have a C version. Was just curious since you mentioned a noticeable difference.

S4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Thank! It holds nice.. Makes pretty cool noise too. Nice woosh sound and can amplifies the turbo spool by a lot too


Nice yea the neuspeed does a nice blow off sound reving at idle....hopefully theres some more cool whistling sounds when driving around.

I was usually against open filtered intakes and thats why i got the carbonio....but after seeing some graphs where they make more HP and a little less torque i like the top end power better.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice yea the neuspeed does a nice blow off sound reving at idle....hopefully theres some more cool whistling sounds when driving around.
> 
> I was usually against open filtered intakes and thats why i got the carbonio....but after seeing some graphs where they make more HP and a little less torque i like the top end power better.


Yeah I get a odd wins noise for just a second when on wot


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah I get a odd wins noise for just a second when on wot


NICE


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The cts turbo with top sounds freakin sweet too!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Just cleaned the CC's wheels. Oh wow!!! So much brake dust. It was like cleaning a freshly laid tarmac. My yellow cleaning cloth is completely black in one section! I hand washed the whole car only last week. I am never buying aftermarket brake pads again. They are definitely not for me. 

I am really thinking about ditching the StopTech and switching back to OEMs.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Idr who did this pic but it just showed up on my newsfeed on fb!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I think this is where I saw it right? Lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe that was KOWCC , right after he got his tune..? 
:thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Humph on the photo that they posted they claim its a r34 gtr?? Lol I'm confused now


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea that was kareem ripping it leaving from getting his tune


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ringding said:


> Cool, I have a C version. Was just curious since you mentioned a noticeable difference.
> 
> S4


 Hi RingDing,

Yes, indeed I like it better since it has the newest software, which can't be updated in either A,B, C and D RNS 510's versions. It has a pretty nice screen resolution and comes with a new hardware as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> I believe that was KOWCC , right after he got his tune..?
> :thumbup:


 Yes that's true.....wow great memory brother!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> Just cleaned the CC's wheels. Oh wow!!! So much brake dust. It was like cleaning a freshly laid tarmac. My yellow cleaning cloth is completely black in one section! I hand washed the whole car only last week. I am never buying aftermarket brake pads again. They are definitely not for me.
> 
> I am really thinking about ditching the StopTech and switching back to OEMs.


 German OEM pads are known for a lot of dust so if you don't like it, why change back to OEM. Go ceramic. 

Of course, the softer the pad, the easier it is on the discs. Less scoring. They also stop very well. 

Changing brake pads is definitely a catch 22 situation. Strictly a personal decision depending on your priorities.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yes that's true.....wow great memory brother!


 Lol they claim its a gtr...?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi RingDing,
> 
> Yes, indeed I like it better since it has the newest software, which can't be updated in either A,B, C and D RNS 510's versions. It has a pretty nice screen resolution and comes with a new hardware as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 What is the screen resolution? Is it higher than 800x480? 
Also can you post more specs as regards the internals?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol they claim its a gtr...?


 People are ign'ant. You could tell them KOWCC's pic was a shot of the new concept Oldsmobile Cutless and it would be believed.

S4


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

ringding said:


> People are ign'ant. You could tell them KOWCC's pic was a shot of the new concept Oldsmobile Cutless and it would be believed.
> 
> S4


 True. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Yes that's true.....wow great memory brother!


 :thumbup:

I remember because that is a badass photo.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol they claim its a gtr...?


 I agree, those are GTR lights......by the way that wasent a pic of my car...I was just an analogy on how faaaaast my car felt after the tune! Lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I agree, those are GTR lights......by the way that wasent a pic of my car...I was just an analogy on how faaaaast my car felt after the tune! Lol


 woah boy


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I "raced" a Chrysler 200 with a douche bag driver trying real hard to catch up. We got to the light and he started talking ****, so I told him to put his pedal where his mouth was. I let him pull ahead of me then passed him and gave him the bye bye birdy. 

He really thought he had a chance. He said Volkswagens were for "fat people". I was likde :what::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol they claim its a gtr...?


 Easy to see it's not a CC, if it was the light shape would be oval. 


I wonder if there is someone on a skyline forum somewhere saying, "lol they claim it's a vw"


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Lol


 +1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RingDing and Diegscar,

Here is the link you can look at, from the RNS 510's Guru "Peter". Also if interested you can buy a brand new RNS 510 (latest version) with an one year warranty from him 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...510.-Latest-version.-1-year-Warranty-included


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need help guys. I need moar low on my cc. Can someone help me locate some used cheap coils to get me low. C'mon brotherhood of the CC, please help me in this time of need.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> German OEM pads are known for a lot of dust so if you don't like it, why change back to OEM. Go ceramic.
> 
> Of course, the softer the pad, the easier it is on the discs. Less scoring. They also stop very well.
> 
> Changing brake pads is definitely a catch 22 situation. Strictly a personal decision depending on your priorities.


 Ha! I didn't Ceramic pads could be used with OEM rotors? Any recommendations? I'll probably shop around and see if I can cut my losses now and switch to Ceramic pads.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need help guys. I need moar low on my cc. Can someone help me locate some used cheap coils to get me low. C'mon brotherhood of the CC, please help me in this time of need.


 Check on the Mkv and mkvi parts for sale on this forum, guarantee you'll find something


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

praneetloke said:


> Ha! I didn't Ceramic pads could be used with OEM rotors? Any recommendations? I'll probably shop around and see if I can cut my losses now and switch to Ceramic pads.


 You can't, what he means is get the pads with tiny amounts of ceramic particles in them. They call them ceramic but it's a bit like those blue halogen bulbs you see on ebay that are called xenon.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> RingDing and Diegscar,
> 
> Here is the link you can look at, from the RNS 510's Guru "Peter". Also if interested you can buy a brand new RNS 510 (latest version) with an one year warranty from him
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...510.-Latest-version.-1-year-Warranty-included


 Right, I wasted time reading a wall of text to find out there's really not much of a difference in terms of HW. 
Same low-res, support for SDXC cards which nobody uses and an extra 10GB of space on the HDD which is hardly a noteworthy upgrade. I can easily store more music on an old worthless cellphone.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I "raced" a Chrysler 200 with a douche bag driver trying real hard to catch up. We got to the light and he started talking ****, so I told him to put his pedal where his mouth was. I let him pull ahead of me then passed him and gave him the bye bye birdy.
> 
> He really thought he had a chance. He said Volkswagens were for "fat people". I was likde :what::thumbdown::facepalm:


 I would have loved to embarrass him. How can he even say VW is for fat people? LOL The stereotype if anything for VW is skinny, yuppie, middle class dudes. Oh VWs are for fat people? Right, Europeans are totally fatter than us Americans.. /sarcasm 

If anything, most Chrysler owners seem to be overweight trailer trash in my area. Old 300s with giant wheels on them are pretty standard, with the usual Rick Ross/Paul Wall wannabe behind the wheel.. Lol 

Reminds me of when I left the 3.2 TL with all the Pepboys Christmas lights in the dust after I got my tune. The worst losers seem to be domestic drivers. They seem to take it so personally when they lose. They've tried to run some of my buddies off the road after they get spanked by an R or anything BT or K04. Funny when a little German hatch pulls on a 600HP Mustang GT500.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Got the maf in finally








Yes engine bay is dirty I know lol
And put these on


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> The stereotype if anything for VW is skinny, yuppie, middle class dudes.


 I would put white women 20s-30s in that category too. Don't know about yuppie, though. Has to be MB, BMW, Audi, Lexus to fall into that category.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> And put these on


 I would remove both...at least the K&N sticker. Only people I see with those are domestics and pick-up trucks.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Reminds me of when I left the 3.2 TL with all the Pepboys Christmas lights in the dust after I got my tune. The worst losers seem to be domestic drivers. They seem to take it so personally when they lose. They've tried to run some of my buddies off the road after they get spanked by an R or anything BT or K04. Funny when a little German hatch pulls on a 600HP Mustang GT500.


 Lol u mentioned a TL I spanked one of those the other day too lol and haven't raced a mustang gt but the v6 is no challenge obviously


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Did round one of cleaning on my engine bay this afternoon. Man this thing was horrendous. I'm talking black water in my bucket after I was done and I still have a ton more to go, but need some more detailing tools now.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> I would remove both...at least the K&N sticker. Only people I see with those are domestics and pick-up trucks.


 I don't like it much right now but it came free so ill let it sit a day or two and if it doesn't grow on me ill get rid of it


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Pics of my new coils and what my Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 et 35 with 235-35-19 Toyo Proxes4 Plus would look like ..


 nice wheels did you get them off ebay?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

dr droom said:


> nice wheels did you get them off ebay?


 Yes off Ebay ... I started with this in the afternoon .. All stock and now I am a very happy camper .. I have to let the coilovers settle first before I get that wheel alignment... 

Before ..stock at 2pm today .. 










I am about to install the goodies ... 









a few hours later and now .. I am very happy ... 









































































I can't wait for the next GTG in Chicagoland ...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added trim ring


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Yes off Ebay ... I started with this in the afternoon .. All stock and now I am a very happy camper .. I have to let the coilovers settle first before I get that wheel alignment...
> 
> Before ..stock at 2pm today ..
> 
> ...


 Hands down the best 5 spoke wheels I've seen on a CC!!! Absolutely perfect!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've always said it, with the design of the CC, wider spokes is the way to go. Narrower spokes just look too cheap IMO!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added trim ring


 U figured it out??


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I've always said it, with the design of the CC, wider spokes is the way to go. Narrower spokes just look too cheap IMO!


 Your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

King Kareem always counts!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> King Kareem always counts!


 Yeah, you're right!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> King Kareem always counts!


 A$$ kisser lol


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, what's going on here??!??


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, what's going on here??!??


 Lmao


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

I went to a car meet on long island today with a buddy of mine. The roads here are horrible. There are dips and massive bumps and potholes everywhere you go. It's hard to enjoy driving the car when I'm constantly looking out for obstructions in the road. Also the vwr springs are kind of bouncy over big dips.


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

Can the front go any lower? 
Look like a minor reverse rake.


----------



## not that slow 2.0 (Aug 17, 2012)

It should be a little more lower, the coils need to sattle in but I don't think it will get any lower than this. Dave u needs to drop it some more.....


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

not that slow 2.0 said:


> It should be a little more lower, the coils need to sattle in but I don't think it will get any lower than this. Dave u needs to drop it some more.....


 I have 3 threads left on the front coilovers and I am all the way down I'm the back do I going wait to see how far it will settle first before I lower it more in the front . Lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added trim ring


 Do like! Where did you buy it from?

Also, does anybody knows where can I buy the Trunk/gas release buttons with chromed edge?

In advance thanks for any help given!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like! Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Also, does anybody knows where can I buy the Trunk/gas release buttons with chromed edge?
> 
> In advance thanks for any help given!


 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...or-VW-Passat-B6-B7L-CC-35D-959/764516102.html 

I did mine. Don't try to pry off the panel/speaker grill to get to it. None of that comes off and is glued in with tabs. You have to take the whole door card off to get to the switch. Looks good though!


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Got some cross bars 

In the CC flickr set 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...or-VW-Passat-B6-B7L-CC-35D-959/764516102.html
> 
> I did mine. Don't try to pry off the panel/speaker grill to get to it. None of that comes off and is glued in with tabs. You have to take the whole door card off to get to the switch. Looks good though!


 

Thanks Mike!

It's very kind of you to share the link to these buttons as well as this awesome advise to make this easier and painfulness!

:thumbup: :thumbup: for you!

At last, Are these nice OEMish quality?

Thanks


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> It's very kind of you to share the link to these buttons as well as this awesome advise to make this easier and painfulness!
> 
> ...


 They are OEM parts out of the B7/Magotan (Passat) from China. They come in a VW OEM Parts box and have all the correct part numbers on them. They feel much nicer and more tactile than the non-Chrome tip ones.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like! Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Also, does anybody knows where can I buy the Trunk/gas release buttons with chromed edge?
> 
> In advance thanks for any help given!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like! Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Also, does anybody knows where can I buy the Trunk/gas release buttons with chromed edge?
> 
> In advance thanks for any help given!


 It does look good just not my taste.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Drove my CC to work today. It is the first time I have driven it since SOWO and having APR to flash it.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added trim ring


 Looks awesome!! may i ask, what radar detector is that and is it hard wired? 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

got Led strip to work as parking lights 
To make it work I needed resistors that i got from superbrightleds : 
http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/flashers-load-resistors/marker-lamp-load-resistor/191/832/ 

no need for Vag-Com and no bulb out error on dash


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> got Led strip to work as parking lights
> superbrightleds :
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/flashers-load-resistors/marker-lamp-load-resistor/191/832/
> 
> no need for Vag-Com and no bulb out error on dash


 Sweet!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

peterek said:


> got Led strip to work as parking lights
> superbrightleds :
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/flashers-load-resistors/marker-lamp-load-resistor/191/832/
> 
> no need for Vag-Com and no bulb out error on dash


 You Got those inside or outside the housing?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Please disregard last post. I realized that they were the other lights.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought you meant you got the LEDs from superbrightleds.com


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Still, how did he get those in the turn signal housing?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet!


 
It Looks Pretty awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I went with my friend Paco at Euro Vintage Mexico. He helped me out by sourcing and Installing these OEM awesome projector fog lights plus Yellow X-Treme H11 bulbs to my Wife's VW Passat CC. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Hope you like it guys!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice! How much?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Nice! How much?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 These are actually VW MKV's fog lights projectors with a custom install. The OEM MKV's projector fixing point weren't cut at all as well as the plastic grill!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks cool beto!!!! :thumbup: how well do they project and cut off?....in for night pics


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice. So if nothing was cut, how was the install custom? I think a write up for a DIY may be in order.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally got my plate leds! 5 min instal. Waiting to get darker to see how they are, but definitely much brighter than 6smd leds that i had n pure white

















 New left old right
















^^^Old leds vs new








Going to take night shot when gets darker


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those old ones look good too bro and the new ones are insane....they look super bright....hopefully u don't get pulled over cuz its difficult to read


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Waiting while my downpipe gets installed. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks cool beto!!!! :thumbup: how well do they project and cut off?....in for night pics


 Hi man! 

Since this was done during the morning, I'll check it out tonight and let you know! 



Turb02 said:


> Very nice. So if nothing was cut, how was the install custom? I think a write up for a DIY may be in order.


 Hi Turb02, 

It's a shame that I didn't take pictures during the install since I was talking with my friend Paco while another friend at the workshop installed it. 

What they did was: 

1.- They took the OEM plastic panzer plate off (so they could work under the car and check if the fog light was in the correct position or not)- 
2.- They just drilled a single hole on each side of the inside bumper 
3.- Since other of the fog light's fixing point didn't with the one on the bumper, they did a small piece so they could make the match 

I hope this little right up helps a little bit. 

Cheers!


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Purchased these babies. Can't wait to get them on


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> They are OEM parts out of the B7/Magotan (Passat) from China. They come in a VW OEM Parts box and have all the correct part numbers on them. They feel much nicer and more tactile than the non-Chrome tip ones.


 Thank you so much Mike!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


>


 Thank you so much Jusa358Sonic!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those old ones look good too bro and the new ones are insane....they look super bright....hopefully u don't get pulled over cuz its difficult to read


 I hope its going to be hard to read  and red light photography is going to be too bright at night


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Purchased these babies. Can't wait to get them on


 Wheels look sharp :thumbup: i :heart: me some rotiforms


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Purchased these babies. Can't wait to get them on


 It is going to look interesting! Cant wait to see them on the car


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I hope its going to be hard to read  and red light photography is going to be too bright at night


 Boy am i glad they took our freeway cameras out....and theres no street/red light ones around where i live


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Boy am i glad they took our freeway cameras out....and theres no street/red light ones around where i live


 Just lucky we dont live by Rob they still seem to be everywhere over that way.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Just lucky we dont live by Rob they still seem to be everywhere over that way.


 Yea out where we live we have more open stretches of road and less cops....perfect for when u just feel like gettin on it....no **** :laugh:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Still, how did he get those in the turn signal housing?


 Get what,resistors? 

Turn signal reds have built in resistors so i didnt have to do anything


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Congrats petertek!!!! :thumbup: now if we can get the sellers to make them so us non savvy wire guys can just plug and play id be all over a set


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats petertek!!!! :thumbup: now if we can get the sellers to make them so us non savvy wire guys can just plug and play id be all over a set


 They're plug and play, plus a resistor. I'm no wiring genius either and the resistor install was a 5 minute install. Then it's either Euro switch or vcds to enable them separately from the headlights. Check out the dectane headlight thread.


Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> They're plug and play, plus a resistor. I'm no wiring genius either and the resistor install was a 5 minute install. Then it's either Euro switch or vcds to enable them separately from the headlights. Check out the dectane headlight thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Checking it out now :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Downpipe installed... She purrs so nicely  










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice man congrats....DP is a great mod :thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Looks awesome!! may i ask, what radar detector is that and is it hard wired?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


 Yes it's hard wired. It's a cobra. Saved my ass many times.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Downpipe installed... She purrs so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How long did the install take? I need to install mine and have never done a dp before

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> How long did the install take? I need to install mine and have never done a dp before
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 I didnt do it myself. A VW from the forums did it for me in about an hour and a half. Would've been faster if I had left him alone lol. We kept talking the whole time.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Downpipe installed... She purrs so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which dp is this? Did u notice the difference?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Purchased these babies. Can't wait to get them on


 Bad*ss wheels man! Congrats!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> I didnt do it myself. A VW from the forums did it for me in about an hour and a half. Would've been faster if I had left him alone lol. We kept talking the whole time.


 That's not long at all. Makes me feel more confident about doing it myself. Thanks

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

My newest sticker came in....no offense to u guys who like them but theyre just not for me


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> My newest sticker came in....no offense to u guys who like them but theyre just not for me


 What happens when your lady goes preggers again?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> What happens when your lady goes preggers again?


 Thats different....i actually think prego women are hot, pregnancyis a beautiful thing....but no more kids for me....4 seats in the CC and already 4 ppl to fill them....its perfect and no more room for another plus im not getting a mini van or some big SUV


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh: nice sticker!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Which dp is this? Did u notice the difference?


 USP Motorsports and yes I did notice a difference. It was pouring out so I couldn't open it up to test it, but I did notice a difference.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> :laugh: nice sticker!


 Thx  i was gonna get "or car will scrape" under it too but i wanted to keep it in the circle and plus im not THAT low


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone running one of these eBay turbo discharge pipes?
















SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Purchased these babies. Can't wait to get them on


 Very nice wheels! :thumbup: I was about to get these a couple months ago, but I'll be getting the new Neuspeed wheels in a couple months. I can't wait to see them on your CC. What size you go with, 19 or 20? 


AZ_CC said:


> My newest sticker came in....no offense to u guys who like them but theyre just not for me


 Hahahaha!!!! Love it! Will have to copy you when I get my coils.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Anyone running one of these eBay turbo discharge pipes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am running the aspec version of the eBay pipe.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> USP Motorsports and yes I did notice a difference. It was pouring out so I couldn't open it up to test it, but I did notice a difference.


 Need tune feel the REAL difference


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sean, nice sticker... I still haven't decided on mine


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

This thread is blowin' up! All kinds of good stuff I'm gonna have to come back and read.

S4


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Need tune feel the REAL difference


 So the shop I went to turns out to be a GIAC dealer... Decisions decisions 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> I am running the aspec version of the eBay pipe.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Any links? I'm looking to grab one soon while the modding bug is still buying me lol. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Any links? I'm looking to grab one soon while the modding bug is still buying me lol.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


 No, sorry. Search eBay for aspec discharge pipe.

It comes with the intake and discharge pipe.

Edit: just searched eBay and can't find the aspec brand TOP...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Hahahaha!!!! Love it! Will have to copy you when I get my coils.


 No problem bro, coils are gonna look sick on ur car 



munnarg said:


> Any links? I'm looking to grab one soon while the modding bug is still buying me lol.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


 I have the aspec one as well but i cant find them on ebay anymore....they were good pipes and they raised prices when ppl started buying them....but idk what happened to them 



Stero1D said:


> Sean, nice sticker... I still haven't decided on mine


 Thx brother, yea man just get ur colors picked out and hit them up theyll make it for u 




munnarg said:


> So the shop I went to turns out to be a GIAC dealer... Decisions decisions
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


 GIAC tuned and happy here


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I am running the aspec version of the eBay pipe.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 I have the discharge pipe. Fit perfect! Just ordered the air charge pipe. I expect it will fit perfect as well.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

This is the one I am running.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed my "not needed" Euro switch


Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> ....4 seats in the CC and already 4 ppl to fill them....its perfect and no more room for another...


 LOL

Also a friend of mine says that a lot of vacation plans are meant for two kids and two adults!... LOL

4 is a magic number!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Fixing post


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Anyone running one of these eBay turbo discharge pipes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the Neuspeed one on my VW MKV 2.0T FSI and it was pretty awesome!

As part of the discharge pipe, this kit comes with a aluminum billet that plugs directly to the turbo so you get a better airflow... It's pretty nice!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL
> 
> Also a friend of mine says that a lot of vacation plans are meant for two kids and two adults!... LOL
> 
> 4 is a magic number!


 Exactly bro, hit the nail on the head....vacation packages and stuff are almost always for groups/families of four lol 



Pics look great serge!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> I had the Neuspeed one on my VW MKV 2.0T FSI and it was pretty awesome!
> 
> As part of the discharge pipe, this kit comes with a aluminum billet that plugs directly to the turbo so you get a better airflow... It's pretty nice!


 Trying to get a better price on the Neuspeed one. Seems pretty pricey compared to everyone else.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx, Sean... need get better tripod that dsnt wobble n hit Downtown!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx, Sean... need get better tripod that dsnt wobble n hit Downtown!


 Man those tag leds are soo freaking bright they're like headlights in the back lol and man those dectane headlights look absolutely amazing and the cut off is on point....i really might consider these as my next mod


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Played w remote shutter n broken tripod on the lot by my crib... non crazy but it was interesting experience.. going to find a better scene and new tripod :wave:


 Holy Brightness Batman!!! Those things are super duper bright. I need  to look at them. They look great!:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man those tag leds are soo freaking bright they're like headlights in the back lol and man those dectane headlights look absolutely amazing and the cut off is on point....i really might consider these as my next mod


 Get them, but not in black!! Finally figured how save picts on the phone  gonna fix the post, cz Kareem gonna hate for me using Photobucket... Plus quality of pix is pretty bad whn open photobucket page


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Played w remote shutter n broken tripod on the lot by my crib... non crazy but it was interesting experience.. going to find a better scene and new tripod :wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice n bright!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Holy Brightness Batman!!! Those things are super duper bright. I need  to look at them. They look great!:thumbup:


 Yea they bright n very very white! 

Let me knw if u want eBay #


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally installed the Show N Go plate holder 



















-Easily slides in and out when needed 
- hardly notice it when in the closed position 
- when open it looks oem 

After installing this... Turns out there is a lot of room for the motorized version... So will likely redo this with the motorized version


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Sticker installed


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sticker installed


 You've officially gone sticker crazy!! And I like it!!!!!!!

I would take caution to that last sticker.......from what I've seen at least, fat chicks are normally not very fond of their weight.........you don't want to offend them and get the car keyed. You never know.....

I even get hesitant about my German flag emblem on my car, living in the "American made cars" capital of the world. Most people are ignorant and have no clue what those colors are...at least I have that going for me.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Yes off Ebay ... I started with this in the afternoon .. All stock and now I am a very happy camper .. I have to let the coilovers settle first before I get that wheel alignment...
> 
> Before ..stock at 2pm today ..
> 
> ...


 Nice rims buddy - what are they out of interest? Look spot on!


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Delivery!*

*DELIVERY!!* 
Just had 2 of these delivered to work. Time to upgrade the door sills. 



















Filthy, but that'll wash off. Shrink wrap is still protecting the chrome bits.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, and I did this last night: 
Not 100% happy though. I only blame myself. No hair dryer/heat gun made it allot tougher. Ended up using a lighter to heat and manipulate the wrap around awkward corners. 

















Ill see how I feel about it for the next week or so, but I may end up doing bits of it again, or going a completely different direction (black gloss)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You've officially gone sticker crazy!! And I like it!!!!!!!
> 
> I would take caution to that last sticker.......from what I've seen at least, fat chicks are normally not very fond of their weight.........you don't want to offend them and get the car keyed. You never know.....
> 
> I even get hesitant about my German flag emblem on my car, living in the "American made cars" capital of the world. Most people are ignorant and have no clue what those colors are...at least I have that going for me.


 Thx brother, its nice to know im still "kowcc approved"  and yea i know what u mean and i hope it doesn't come back and bite me in the a$$....i usually always give my car the walk around before i leave and always park as far away as possible from other cars. 

But yea ive never been into stickers but since wuste ive gotten into them a lot....theyre a cool little way to personalize ur car even more and have some fun plus they aren't permanent....they probably wont be on there forever but for now i like them....i think im done though now, im just waiting on my neuspeed intake and ill slap that one on somewhere ( thinking in the engine bay ) and that'll prolly be it....but u never know


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx brother, its nice to know im still "kowcc approved"  and yea i know what u mean and i hope it doesn't come back and bite me in the a$$....i usually always give my car the walk around before i leave and always park as far away as possible from other cars.
> 
> But yea ive never been into stickers but since wuste ive gotten into them a lot....theyre a cool little way to personalize ur car even more and have some fun plus they aren't permanent....they probably wont be on there forever but for now i like them....i think im done though now, im just waiting on my neuspeed intake and ill slap that one on somewhere ( thinking in the engine bay ) and that'll prolly be it....but u never know


 It's an honor to have my name on such a beautiful ride! My latest sticker was this.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> It's an honor to have my name on such a beautiful ride! My latest sticker was this.


 Im still pissed that I am not KOW approved yet. In other news, Sean I know what you mean when you say adding stickers/decals helps personalize your car a bit more. Im a sticker whore, though the CC is a virgin when it comes to the stickers so far. But, I think I make up for it on my MKII 

:laugh: 

This was taken about a year ago. Ill have to take another picture of it now as there are only about 6" of open space left on my window and I am saving that for a special occasion.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Oh, and I did this last night:
> Not 100% happy though. I only blame myself. No hair dryer/heat gun made it allot tougher. Ended up using a lighter to heat and manipulate the wrap around awkward corners.
> 
> 
> ...


 Just my opinion, but I have never liked the carbon fiber belt line or the high gloss black belt line. Obviously the car belong to you guys/gals but it just never looked good to me. But to each their own I guess. My opinion doesn't count when it's your car, and the same goes for my car and my style.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Oh, and I did this last night:
> Not 100% happy though. I only blame myself. No hair dryer/heat gun made it allot tougher. Ended up using a lighter to heat and manipulate the wrap around awkward corners.
> 
> 
> ...


 Two other things: 

1. I am so so jealous that you have a RHD car. If I had the money to convert my cars to RHD I would be all over it. I would do my MKII, my MKVI and my CC. I think it looks bad ass, it just makes it look so different. 

2. What radio do you have? The look of the radio and the extra buttons intrigued me. 

I wish our cars weren't so dumbed down. I wish they would just sell them with the same options over here. I know we have different standards but we all know that the 1.4T would be great on some of the VWs out here. I would love to have all the options available to us that you guys have across the pond, especially the RHD. 

I would also love to have the cars available to us that you guys have available to you guys out there God knows especially the Scirocco!!!


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Two other things:
> 
> 1. I am so so jealous that you have a RHD car. If I had the money to convert my cars to RHD I would be all over it. I would do my MKII, my MKVI and my CC. I think it looks bad ass, it just makes it look so different.
> 
> ...


 Come to Ireland/England. You'll think every car is bad ass if you think RHD is badass!  

The radio didnt come with my car. I bought it (and a GPS module) off ebay about a month ago, but its an RNS-510. It has an LED screen, 20GB hard drive for music, 10GB for navigation, sat nav, can play DVDs and has a few nice upgrades from my old RCD-510. 
Its one of the growing list of things ive done to improve my CC since ive bought it. 

Scirocco is nice, was going to get one, but my local dealer had this CC in so I couldn't say no.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Just my opinion, but I have never liked the carbon fiber belt line or the high gloss black belt line. Obviously the car belong to you guys/gals but it just never looked good to me. But to each their own I guess. My opinion doesn't count when it's your car, and the same goes for my car and my style.


 I know what you're saying. I like the look better than the stock silver/aluminium look, but my head just keeps saying OEM OEM OEM! What other trim options are available on the CC? I know of Aluminium and wood, but neither suit my interior IMO. 

Just checked VWs site there. Have they gotten rid of the "Aluminium" interior? All I can see is black or Natural brown. Black Gloss could be an option. Ill give the CF a week to sink in. 

Suggestions?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It's an honor to have my name on such a beautiful ride! My latest sticker was this.


 Thank you brother for the kind words they are much appreciated :beer: 

That's a nice clever spot u put that sticker at :thumbup: I might have to do something like that  

BTW how u liking the intake?....its killing me waiting for mine....it looks soo nice 




cleanmk2gti said:


> Im still pissed that I am not KOW approved yet. In other news, Sean I know what you mean when you say adding stickers/decals helps personalize your car a bit more. Im a sticker whore, though the CC is a virgin when it comes to the stickers so far. But, I think I make up for it on my MKII
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> This was taken about a year ago. Ill have to take another picture of it now as there are only about 6" of open space left on my window and I am saving that for a special occasion.


 
Well i hope u mean that last little space left is for a wuste sticker next year and then u go to wuste and u can also get a "kowccapproved" one as well cuz i think thats the only way ur getting one bro....u can get a few stickers at wuste ....show up or blow up


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stuck at work while my new flat bottom steering wheel just got delivered to my house. Think I feel an illness coming on lol.

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Im still pissed that I am not KOW approved yet. In other news, Sean I know what you mean when you say adding stickers/decals helps personalize your car a bit more. Im a sticker whore, though the CC is a virgin when it comes to the stickers so far. But, I think I make up for it on my MKII
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> This was taken about a year ago. Ill have to take another picture of it now as there are only about 6" of open space left on my window and I am saving that for a special occasion.


 Why aren't you approved????


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I installed all my interior LED's and attempted the puddle lights. Had the entire thing apart and couldnt manage to get the bulb in place. I was so aggravated I had to take my pants off because I was starting to sweat in the garage. After about an hour and multiple attempts I ended putting the original bulb back in because of daddy duties. Maybe Ill try again this weekend


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

In the middle of doing rear brakes after HID install last night









I call this the VW Iron Man logo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally sprayed my wheels!!! Tires will be here very very soon. I hope to have these mounted by Sunday. Then Ill be rocking 4x4 status but on 19's


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenmac15 said:


> I installed all my interior LED's and attempted the puddle lights. Had the entire thing apart and couldnt manage to get the bulb in place. I was so aggravated I had to take my pants off because I was starting to sweat in the garage. After about an hour and multiple attempts I ended putting the original bulb back in because of daddy duties. Maybe Ill try again this weekend


 Instead of trying to get the right angle to slide the LED in, you can take that entire puddle housing out. It pops out if you push from underneath and pull towards you. Then you just slide the LED all the way in until the rubber grommet is secure and pop the puddle light back in. At least that's the way I did it.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenmac15 said:


> I was so aggravated I had to take my pants off


 HAHA, Ive never been that angry! 

That my friend is a "sig" worthy quote!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I will have to give that a try. yes I wasnt looking to get all sweaty and aggravated after just having dinner with the inlaws


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Instead of trying to get the right angle to slide the LED in, you can take that entire puddle housing out. It pops out if you push from underneath and pull towards you. Then you just slide the LED all the way in until the rubber grommet is secure and pop the puddle light back in. At least that's the way I did it.


 I need to do this because I had the same issue. After the 3 screws are out, anything else needs to be removed before pushing out the housing?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

kaeo773 said:


> I need to do this because I had the same issue. After the 3 screws are out, anything else needs to be removed before pushing out the housing?


 After removing the motor, there should be 2 or 3 more screws that hold the interior piece in place. You can remove those and then pry that piece off. You'll have easy access to puddle lights from there. 

Photo courtesy of KOWCC








SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Photo courtesy of KOWCC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?! Lol its sweet

U thnk LED King wld get mad if u used that pict w out giving him credits?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

munnarg said:


> After removing the motor, there should be 2 or 3 more screws that hold the interior piece in place. You can remove those and then pry that piece off. You'll have easy access to puddle lights from there.
> 
> Photo courtesy of KOWCC
> 
> ...


 Or you can take a needle nose pliers and gently wiggle that little black rubber boot out of the socket. Replace bulb and use the pliers again to line it up. Then just push it back in.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Finally sprayed my wheels!!! Tires will be here very very soon. I hope to have these mounted by Sunday. Then Ill be rocking 4x4 status but on 19's


 That looks fantastic! Love it. Is that Silver or something else? Looks like a color of the CC I loved after I bought mine, the White Gold.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Really?! Lol its sweet
> 
> U thnk LED King wld get mad if u used that pict w out giving him credits?


 Just covering my a$$ lol. On my way to buy a torque wrench and some triple square bits to install this steering wheel :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Got it tinted 35% all around. Wish I went darker. A little frustrated because I have to get a couple of my doors done again, not the tinters fault, just our windows if you know what I mean.:banghead:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

*CC door sills installed!*



Black_Knight87 said:


> *DELIVERY!!*
> Just had 2 of these delivered to work. Time to upgrade the door sills.
> 
> 
> ...


 Out with the old and in with the new (used). Door sills installed. Not too tough a job, about an hours work but a big improvement. 
Before: 









After: 









Need to polish them up next time I get a chance to detail the car.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> That looks fantastic! Love it. Is that Silver or something else? Looks like a color of the CC I loved after I bought mine, the White Gold.


 Thanks. It is a shade of silver. More details once installed...I promise.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Black_Knight87 said:


> *DELIVERY!!*
> Just had 2 of these delivered to work. Time to upgrade the door sills.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pretty awesome upgrade! I thought that the metal inserts with the CC logo were sold separately (no need for the plastic section).


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Appointment is set to install downpipe at 8am tomorrow and also set at vw for 11am for apr stage 2 upgrade! Pretty excited!









That's the autotech intake fully installed with maf in and everything! 
Love the sound it makes and it seems to help a bit on the higher RPM's IMO. Before the intake it seemed like it lost power after about 5800rpm and now it flows better up to 7k


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats awesome man....ur gonna love that DP and stage 2 tune 

I hear those open filtered intakes flow better up top....im anxious for my neuspeed intake....ill trade some low end TQ for more top end HP


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Ween2010 said:


> Or you can take a needle nose pliers and gently wiggle that little black rubber boot out of the socket. Replace bulb and use the pliers again to line it up. Then just push it back in.


 Thats exactly what I did. I need to replace driver's side mirror as I pulled prematurely and it cracked.:laugh::laugh::wave::wave:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Why aren't you approved????


 Because I have not met you, I am not low enough and I dont have a KOWCC approved decal lmao


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty awesome upgrade! I thought that the metal inserts with the CC logo were sold separately (no need for the plastic section).


 Thought so too, but I spotted someone who did theirs and it looked like the OEM ones are plastics+chromes. The chrome plates cant actually be removed from the OEM sills as far as I know. 

There are alot of just chrome plates on ebay, where you use double sided tape to stick them on, but I found a scrap yard with these real ones for sale so how could I resist. 

This post pretty much covers it: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5610950-OEM-Door-Sill-Covers-Plates/page2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Because I have not met you, I am not low enough and I dont have a KOWCC approved decal lmao


 Lol, i haven't met AZ either.... Plus I'm not that low myself, just on eibachs. Having said that....YOU'RE APPROVED! Hahah


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Appointment is set to install downpipe at 8am tomorrow and also set at vw for 11am for apr stage 2 upgrade! Pretty excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Remember what I said about the DP. Be sure to detach the bracket, line everything and connect everything together before reattaching the bracket again. Also be sure that the bracket is far enough in that it holds in the rubber grommets, but not too far in because it wil hit the frame and you will hear it every time the exhaust moves.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, i haven't met AZ either.... Plus I'm not that low myself, just on eibachs. Having said that....YOU'RE APPROVED! Hahah


 Im stock 4x4 status. But to be approved I need a sticker...until then


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Danny u dont have the looks all the way done but u do have some good engine/performance work done....id say ur good enough to be kowccapproved....but the distributor of those stickers has to agree as well i believe (rico) hes the one that gave me mine


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, i haven't met AZ either.... Plus I'm not that low myself, just on eibachs. Having said that....YOU'RE APPROVED! Hahah


 U havent met me yet lol what u dont know is that ur going to wuste next year and were all gonna meet :beer: 

It was a blast meeting rico and talking car talk and stuff throwing back a couple ice cold Stellas....would be nice if we could get some more of u there as well....danny already said hes down to make the trip


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Danny u dont have the looks all the way done but u do have some good engine/performance work done....id say ur good enough to be kowccapproved....but the distributor of those stickers has to agree as well i believe (rico) hes the one that gave me mine


 Ive never been big on the looks thing. I always went with performance first. Just look at my MKVI, ive had it for years still 4x4. I don't jack about wheels or tire stretching or stance or spacers or anything about stance. 



AZ_CC said:


> U havent met me yet lol what u dont know is that ur going to wuste next year and were all gonna meet :beer:
> 
> It was a blast meeting rico and talking car talk and stuff throwing back a couple ice cold Stellas....would be nice if we could get some more of u there as well....danny already said hes down to make the trip


 Hell yes I am down


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ive never been big on the looks thing. I always went with performance first. Just look at my MKVI, ive had it for years still 4x4. I don't jack about wheels or tire stretching or stance or spacers or anything about stance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes I am down


 Good then were already +1 from this year


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BTW, on my way home from taking my daughter to her appt there was all this traffic. We were stuck in it for about 10 minutes before we got to a certain bridge about 15 minutes away from my house. I then see this douche nozzle on a crotch rocket driving on the shoulder. I was like NOPE!!! Homie dont play that **** and I threw my car right on the shoulder. He had to come to a complete stop and he gave me the ol' stare down. I rolled my window down and told him "not on my watch". So he backs up and goes around me weaving in and out of traffic. A few minutes later, I get off of the bridge and who do I see still stuck in traffic trying to take a shortcut by coming around the back way? You guessed correctly, it was the douche on the bike, I pointed, laughed and let him see the fury of the family sedan. He tried to keep up but to make things better, the cop pulled out right behind him and pulled him over for traveling in the center lane. Ah life is so just!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Thought so too, but I spotted someone who did theirs and it looked like the OEM ones are plastics+chromes. The chrome plates cant actually be removed from the OEM sills as far as I know.
> 
> There are alot of just chrome plates on ebay, where you use double sided tape to stick them on, but I found a scrap yard with these real ones for sale so how could I resist.
> 
> ...


 I installed non OEM ones. They are great and look just like oem. It takes VW trained person to noticed they are not from factory 

Click on above thread and find my pictures by end of the thread.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

SabatCC said:


> Got it tinted 35% all around. Wish I went darker. A little frustrated because I have to get a couple of my doors done again, not the tinters fault, just our windows if you know what I mean.:banghead:


 If you're trying to say that the problem is the windows going up&down automagically, then it IS the tinter's fault. My tinter took note of it and made sure that everything is perfect. 
The fact that our cars are slightly different is no excuse for negligence. 
I hope you're having to them redone FOR FREE.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Out with the old and in with the new (used). Door sills installed. Not too tough a job, about an hours work but a big improvement.
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you break the clips? 
Also, if you're replacing the entire trim piece, you might as well get the nicest sills: the illuminated ones..


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

giecsar said:


> If you're trying to say that the problem is the windows going up&down automagically, then it IS the tinter's fault. My tinter took note of it and made sure that everything is perfect.
> The fact that our cars are slightly different is no excuse for negligence.
> I hope you're having to them redone FOR FREE.


 They should know the trick on how to keep the window in the locked position. And if they didnt know how they should have just asked to keep the car and hold it over night due to the windows moving while trying to open the car door.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> BTW, on my way home from taking my daughter to her appt there was all this traffic. We were stuck in it for about 10 minutes before we got to a certain bridge about 15 minutes away from my house. I then see this douche nozzle on a crotch rocket driving on the shoulder. I was like NOPE!!! Homie dont play that **** and I threw my car right on the shoulder. He had to come to a complete stop and he gave me the ol' stare down. I rolled my window down and told him "not on my watch". So he backs up and goes around me weaving in and out of traffic. A few minutes later, I get off of the bridge and who do I see still stuck in traffic trying to take a shortcut by coming around the back way? You guessed correctly, it was the douche on the bike, I pointed, laughed and let him see the fury of the family sedan. He tried to keep up but to make things better, the cop pulled out right behind him and pulled him over for traveling in the center lane. Ah life is so just!!!


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that is too hilarious....i hate when ppl are in soo much of a rush that they do that ****....or they speed up and cut around me to get ahead but yet were coming up to a freaking red light with 10 cars ahead still :facepalm: that stuff really erks me


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Danny u dont have the looks all the way done but u do have some good engine/performance work done....id say ur good enough to be kowccapproved....but the distributor of those stickers has to agree as well i believe (rico) hes the one that gave me mine


 Lol! I only did it as a joke for Wuste, but I have a couple extras. I think we are all KOWCC approved....well, except for the Texas guys...no one likes Texas :laugh:eace: sorry Alex! 



AZ_CC said:


> U havent met me yet lol what u dont know is that ur going to wuste next year and were all gonna meet :beer:
> 
> It was a blast meeting rico and talking car talk and stuff throwing back a couple ice cold Stellas....would be nice if we could get some more of u there as well....danny already said hes down to make the trip


 Kareem and Danny going to Wuste next year?! This is going to be good 

It was definitely a good time talking cars, and throwing back a couple :beer: with Sean. Can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Lol! I only did it as a joke for Wuste, but I have a couple extras. I think we are all KOWCC approved....well, except for the Texas guys...no one likes Texas :laugh:eace: sorry Alex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea i know but come on who doesng want a sticker on thier car saying "kowcc approved"?!?!?!....lol  

Idk for sure about Kareem but danny really really wants to go....i think all them should go....we can have a whole row of bad ass CCs....thatll make a stir at wuste....it still amazes me how even VW ppl dont know what a CC is and stare at them with confusion


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Danny u dont have the looks all the way done but u do have some good engine/performance work done....id say ur good enough to be kowccapproved....but the distributor of those stickers has to agree as well i believe (rico) hes the one that gave me mine


 So is it time to mass produce kowccapproved stickers yet??? Lol I'd want one myself if my car looks good enough as well lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> U havent met me yet lol what u dont know is that ur going to wuste next year and were all gonna meet :beer:
> 
> It was a blast meeting rico and talking car talk and stuff throwing back a couple ice cold Stellas....would be nice if we could get some more of u there as well....danny already said hes down to make the trip


 I am??Sweet!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Remember what I said about the DP. Be sure to detach the bracket, line everything and connect everything together before reattaching the bracket again. Also be sure that the bracket is far enough in that it holds in the rubber grommets, but not too far in because it wil hit the frame and you will hear it every time the exhaust moves.


 Yeah I already spoke to my exhaust guy and he said no problem


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that is too hilarious....i hate when ppl are in soo much of a rush that they do that ****....or they speed up and cut around me to get ahead but yet were coming up to a freaking red light with 10 cars ahead still :facepalm: that stuff really erks me


 I was laughing my a*s*s off. He was pissed when he saw me in front of him. He tried to give me the stare down but all I did was laugh at him. He mustve been pissed to see my "slow" car in front of him


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i know but come on who doesng want a sticker on thier car saying "kowcc approved"?!?!?!....lol
> 
> Idk for sure about Kareem but danny really really wants to go....i think all them should go....we can have a whole row of bad ass CCs....thatll make a stir at wuste....it still amazes me how even VW ppl dont know what a CC is and stare at them with confusion


 I hear ya brother, there's something about these CCs! And you couldn't have said it better, every time i go to these shows, even the VW people are shocked! It's like they've never seen one before!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i know but come on who doesng want a sticker on thier car saying "kowcc approved"?!?!?!....lol
> 
> Idk for sure about Kareem but danny really really wants to go....i think all them should go....we can have a whole row of bad ass CCs....thatll make a stir at wuste....it still amazes me how even VW ppl dont know what a CC is and stare at them with confusion


 LOL. People always stop and tell me how nice my car is and ask what kind of VW it is lol. 

By the way I think we should get them mass produced I have this "lower than zimmy" decal on my mkii because it is dropped on its face. So it has meaning and it caught on quick. So I think we should try to get this one to take off as well. 

You can see it right under the avoiding potholes decal that I have on the left side of the window. I did mine different and stacked a blue one on top of a yellow and made it look as though there was a yellow "shadow" behind it. To be honest I think it came out great. 

RICO I do want a sticker. In fact I better see one in the mail within the next couple of days. You will have my address in your inbox in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> So is it time to mass produce kowccapproved stickers yet??? Lol I'd want one myself if my car looks good enough as well lol


 Oh they already are lol but im not the guy to talk to about getting one  



KOWCC said:


> I am??Sweet!


 Yes sir u are....so be ready for next year around end of may beginning of june....let work know and get a baby sitter lined up....prepare urself for a wknd of car fun :beer:ic: 



cleanmk2gti said:


> I was laughing my a*s*s off. He was pissed when he saw me in front of him. He tried to give me the stare down but all I did was laugh at him. He mustve been pissed to see my "slow" car in front of him


 Douche bag got what he deserved


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I hear ya brother, there's something about these CCs! And you couldn't have said i better, every time i go to these shows, even the VW people are shocked! It's like they've never seen one before!


 Yea these cars are like diamonds in the rough, but without the rough lol even at wuste when i won a photo session for my car in the Volkswagen tent the photographers didnt even know what my car was and they liked it alot.... my car never had a name but she finally named it the other day....its name is Edward like the guy from twilight....she said because its always sparkling and shining in the sun and stuff....i actually like it AND (flame suit on) i actually like the movies :laugh: 



cleanmk2gti said:


> LOL. People always stop and tell me how nice my car is and ask what kind of VW it is lol.
> 
> By the way I think we should get them mass produced I have this "lower than zimmy" decal on my mkii because it is dropped on its face. So it has meaning and it caught on quick. So I think we should try to get this one to take off as well.
> 
> ...


 Nice bro yea u have lots of room for a kowcc approved sticker and a wuste sticker for next year


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone asked me once how I liked my mercedes... Lol must be the wheels?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea these cars are like diamonds in the rough, but without the rough lol my car never had a name but she finally named it the other day....its name is Edward like the guy from twilight....she said because its always sparkling and shining in the sun and stuff....i actually like it AND (flame suit on) i actually like the movies :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bro yea u have lots of room for a kowcc approved sticker and a wuste sticker for next year


 In regards to the movies, I think it is time to lose my phone number. And in regards to the stickers, those will only go on the CC. (Put my rain suit on, just in case there is premature ejaculation because of Edward)


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Someone asked me once how I liked my mercedes... Lol must be the wheels?


 I get that a lot as well. Idiots, it has a VW symbol on it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> In regards to the movies, I think it is time to lose my phone number. And in regards to the stickers, those will only go on the CC. (Put my rain suit on, just in case there is premature ejaculation because of Edward)


 Alright i will....sorry bro  yea if u bring the CC they gotta go on it....ppppffff bitches love Edward so maybe itll make them like my car too


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I get that a lot as well. Idiots, it has a VW symbol on it.


 Ppl always say how it looks like a cls merc....and then they flip when i tell them that the same guy designed both cars


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ppl always say how it looks like a cls merc....and then they flip when i tell them that the same guy designed both cars


 Lol, that's always my line as well...but I add "he perfected all the mistakes he made on the CLS upon designing the CC".


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Brb i gotta go do a flight....this thread is getting juicy


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, that's always my line as well...but I add " he perfected all the mistakes he made when he CLS upon designing the CC".


 Aaahhh thats a good line indeed....ill add that to mine


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Brb i gotta go do a flight....this thread is getting juicy


 Tell me about it, I can't keep up. My iPhone is literally burning up.

I actually designed KOWCC brake caliper stickers. Probably the coolest font I've ever seen, but the site kept freezing up an i couldn't order them. I will recreate them and upload a pic!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol hard to believe that we actually can proudly say "it's not a merc it's a volkswagen" lol

I love that haha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Lol hard to believe that we actually can proudly say "it's not a merc it's a volkswagen" lol
> 
> I love that haha


 I've always been proud to say it. It shows that I work hard for mine and didnt grow up with a silver spoon in. My mouth. I'm proud of my German cars. DAS AUTO BIZNITCHES!!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I've always been proud to say it. It shows that I work hard for mine and didnt grow up with a silver spoon in. My mouth. I'm proud of my German cars. DAS AUTO BIZNITCHES!!!


 Amen!


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Very nice wheels! :thumbup: I was about to get these a couple months ago, but I'll be getting the new Neuspeed wheels in a couple months. I can't wait to see them on your CC. What size you go with, 19 or 20?
> 
> i got 19x9 i wanted 20s but i couldn't find them anywhere...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> RICO85 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice wheels! :thumbup: I was about to get these a couple months ago, but I'll be getting the new Neuspeed wheels in a couple months. I can't wait to see them on your CC. What size you go with, 19 or 20?
> ...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

19's were made for the cc.. 20's look weird depending on the style of the wheel imo


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


>


 Nice! :thumbup: might have to get new stickers made in that style.  


Trock_Mcbad said:


> i got 19x9 i wanted 20s but i couldn't find them anywhere...


 Good choice man! You don't need 20's. 19's are perfect for the CC. As a couple other people mentioned already, 20's are a little too much for our cars.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Tried to install this flat bottom steering wheel and one of the airbag clips broke completely off. I guess I need a new airbag now huh? It's not securing as tightly as it should :banghead:









SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> U havent met me yet lol what u dont know is that ur going to wuste next year and were all gonna meet :beer:
> 
> It was a blast meeting rico and talking car talk and stuff throwing back a couple ice cold Stellas....would be nice if we could get some more of u there as well....danny already said hes down to make the trip


 Next year i'm packing Kilties for this one


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Next year i'm packing Kilties for this one


 HELL YEA!!!!....kiltlifters, Stellas, Stogies, detailing supplies and water and we have ourselves a bad ass wknd


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Thought so too, but I spotted someone who did theirs and it looked like the OEM ones are plastics+chromes. The chrome plates cant actually be removed from the OEM sills as far as I know.
> 
> There are alot of just chrome plates on ebay, where you use double sided tape to stick them on, but I found a scrap yard with these real ones for sale so how could I resist.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you very much! These is a great help and very illustrative!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Tried to install this flat bottom steering wheel and one of the airbag clips broke completely off. I guess I need a new airbag now huh? It's not securing as tightly as it should :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice steering wheel man! And that really sucks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Even I'm getting into this KOWCC APPROVED thing


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went out for a drink or two or three and took some cool shots (no pun intended) lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Went out for a drink or two or three and took some cool shots (no pun intended) lol


 Wow, is that a Merc?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Those rims match all the accents perfectly!!!! Its pics like this that make me wonder why i didnt go with black! Consider yourself APPROVED...lol

Seriously looks stunning bro!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

CLASSY car man....and i can see the shots kicking in on the second pic, its a little blurry


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> CLASSY car man....and i can see the shots kicking in on the second pic, its a little blurry


 Lol!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Second shirt looks cool in black


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wow, is that a Merc?


 I see what u did there haha


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Those rims match all the accents perfectly!!!! Its pics like this that make me wonder why i didnt go with black! Consider yourself APPROVED...lol
> 
> Seriously looks stunning bro!


 Haha thanks! And black cars get sooooo filthy! 

Sooo when does my sticker arrive?? Haha


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> CLASSY car man....and i can see the shots kicking in on the second pic, its a little blurry


 Haha it's the mangaritas that go me lol


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice steering wheel man! And that really sucks!


 After all the trouble I had tonight I'm driving this b#$%h until I get a new airbag lol. Gotta get accustomed to the paddle shifters though.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

What have I started? :laugh: 

Shirts look good bro! I like the second one too. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I see what u did there haha


 Lol yeah I picked up on what you were saying earlier....yeah it must be the wheels.... Looks great!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> After all the trouble I had tonight I'm driving this b#$%h until I get a new airbag lol. Gotta get accustomed to the paddle shifters though.


 Y u need new airbag?! Cnt get those clips separate?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Lol yeah I picked up on what you were saying earlier....yeah it must be the wheels.... Looks great!


 Oh wait that was a Volkswagen? Coulda fooled me. 

I think I need to get some shirts made for myself. What kind of phrase can I come up with guys? Throw some ideas out there for me. I will take it and run with it.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Y u need new airbag?! Cnt get those clips separate?


 Ill find out for you tomorrow. Ill call my parts guy and try to figure it out for him.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Y u need new airbag?! Cnt get those clips separate?


 It's not the white part, it's the black molded insert that's part of the airbag housing that broke off. Gonna swing by a dealership tomorrow to see if they can do something with it to get it to seat properly.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol yeah I picked up on what you were saying earlier....yeah it must be the wheels.... Looks great!


 Haha smart man


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

munnarg said:


> It's not the white part, it's the black molded insert that's part of the airbag housing that broke off. Gonna swing by a dealership tomorrow to see if they can do something with it to get it to seat properly.


 I wouldn't go by. They may not cover your airbag after it having something missing like that. It may fall under a liability thing and they may just say "not touching it" because you already "tampered" with it.

Ill find out for you early tomorrow. Feel free to text me. I have a pretty good parts guy that will let me know if you need a new airbag or if that part can be replaced.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ill find out for you tomorrow. Ill call my parts guy and try to figure it out for him.


 I have a friend that can make shirts with any design. $10 a shirt

He made me this one


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> I have a friend that can make shirts with any design. $10 a shirt
> 
> He made me this one


 That's pretty steep for one shirt. Especially knowing how much a shirt costs to buy in bulk. Yes I know work is going into it, but unless the shirt has a triple layered neck I wouldn't even think of buying from him.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> That's pretty steep for one shirt. Especially knowing how much a shirt costs to buy in bulk. Yes I know work is going into it, but unless the shirt has a triple layered neck I wouldn't even think of buying from him.


 I just wanted it bad for sowo lol I've seen sites that do it cheaper too. I was in a rush


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> I just wanted it bad for sowo lol I've seen sites that do it cheaper too. I was in a rush


 Is the collar of the neck thick? If a white or black tee-shirt neck is not thick it will get passed up on. I pay top dollar for my white and black tees


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Is the collar of the neck thick? If a white or black tee-shirt neck is not thick it will get passed up on. I pay top dollar for my white and black tees


 I can't remember quite this second. Shirt is decent tho..


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm meticulous when it comes to that. When I was a "pharmacist" I would buy 3-4 new fresh tees everyday. If one got dirty I would just throw it away and put another one on. At one point I had like 2 dressers full of white tees. That's all I wore. They would come up to us early in the morning and once again when it was time to wrap it up and go to the club or to the house.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup:



cleanmk2gti said:


> I wouldn't go by. They may not cover your airbag after it having something missing like that. It may fall under a liability thing and they may just say "not touching it" because you already "tampered" with it.
> 
> Ill find out for you early tomorrow. Feel free to text me. I have a pretty good parts guy that will let me know if you need a new airbag or if that part can be replaced.


 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Freaking 10pm here and still *100 :banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I have a friend that can make shirts with any design. $10 a shirt
> 
> He made me this one


 And free shipping to ILLInOis?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm meticulous when it comes to that. When I was a "pharmacist" I would buy 3-4 new fresh tees everyday. If one got dirty I would just throw it away and put another one on. At one point I had like 2 dressers full of white tees. That's all I wore. They would come up to us early in the morning and once again when it was time to wrap it up and go to the club or to the house.


 U were a spender, sir!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Freaking 10pm here and still *100 :banghead:


 Man that blows. Hope your ac works!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> U were a spender, sir!


 Obviously that wasnt the only things I bought. I'm ashamed of my other possessions back then. I had a...I don't even know if I can say it. Man! I OWNED A HONDA!! Are you happy now?

I spent so much money back then.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Obviously that wasnt the only things I bought. I'm ashamed of my other possessions back then. I had a...I don't even know if I can say it. Man! I OWNED A HONDA!! Are you happy now?
> 
> I spent so much money back then.


 Ur really came out of the closet lol j/k bro...


I had Dodge Neon at some point, so  lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Ur really came out of the closet lol j/k bro...
> 
> 
> I had Dodge Neon at some point, so  lol


 Oh wow that's bad too. Don't worry ill put the flame suit on for you.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I am going to share something with you guys that I have never shared with anyone that I've known before. Look at this!

That is a picture of half of the medicine bottles that I had to save due to the accident that I had back in 2009! My attorney advised me to keep them just in case we had a going to litigation with the defendants in regards to the settlement and whatnot. Last night was the first night that I actually opened up the bag and got rid of all the bottles because I know the case is coming to an end within the next month or two.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

There are over 50 bottles of medication there. All of which are opioid based meds. If you look to the left you will see the duragesic patches that I had to wear as well. Those are 1/3 of the boxes that I ended up keeping.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Man that blows. Hope your ac works!


 Why yes, yes it does and it blows quite cold as a matter of fact  


I remember u saying something about this stuff....and i will be praying for u when u go into surgery coming up for ur back


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Those weren't Serge's meds. Those were mine.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess the heat is getting to you


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Those weren't Serge's meds. Those were mine.


 I know i just got mixed up with the back and forth posting....but i remember talking to u about that case and ur back surgeries


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Why yes, yes it does and it blows quite cold as a matter of fact
> 
> 
> I remember u saying something about this stuff....and i will be praying for u when u go into surgery coming up for ur back


 Thanks Sean! I will definitely need the BIG GUY's help. We will see what happens.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> There are over 50 bottles of medication there. All of which are opioid based meds. If you look to the left you will see the duragesic patches that I had to wear as well. Those are 1/3 of the boxes that I ended up keeping.


 Bro that blows! Sorry to hear abt it! Wish you luck on ur surgery n speedy recovery!!! Keeping fingers x-ed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I guess the heat is getting to you


 Yea a little....it sucks going into work and jumping right into *110+ as soon as u clock in....but whatever pays the bills and mods the CC


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I know i just got mixed up with the back and forth posting....but i remember talking to u about that case and ur back surgeries


 I do remember telling you about it. I'm going to remove the picture save it now while you guys have a chance. I don't want everyone knowing what's going on with me.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea a little....it sucks going into work and jumping right into *110+ as soon as u clock in....but whatever pays the bills and mods the CC


 Good thing for me is my workplace is always 72 degrees.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks Sean! I will definitely need the BIG GUY's help. We will see what happens.


 Yes sir and im sure hell be there for u too....get better so u can drive to AZ and we can cruise to wuste next year :beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Worst part about my job is having to with inside a silo when it is 90degrees out. The inside turns into an oven and it gets you good. You can lose weight in there. It's like a sauna.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha i hear u on that stuff....whatever the outside temperature is u add *10 to where i work cuz its all concrete tarmac and engines around there....SucKS


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Southwest Florida is in the low 90's all week long and I'm dying man, I can only imagine you AZ. But there its dry air right? Here it's humid as a m&$;$$&@@/er lol pardon my French


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea its dry as [email protected]#%....higher temp but no humidity to ur lower temp with high humidity....my brother lives in the pan handle and as much as i love visiting and going to the beach, its soo nasty there....we basically cook out here....they both suck....choose ur poison lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Theres a local selling some ECS 5mm spacers....i would like my front wheels out a little more....would 5mm be much a ddifference and would i still be able to use my stock bolts?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

How about you don't worry about that and just give me your coilovers


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha this guy....well air is waay too expensive and outta my price range BUT the wifey said for next income tax i get a nice allowance from it....so ive been looking at either koni coils or h&r ss coils and then a k04/Franken turbo....so if u still dont have coils by then id be more then happy to give u my racelands


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahaha this guy....well air is waay too expensive and outta my price range BUT the wifey said for next income tax i get a nice allowance from it....so ive been looking at either koni coils or h&r ss coils and then a k04/Franken turbo....so if u still dont have coils by then id be more then happy to give u my racelands


 Im hoping to be on bags by then. Ill go sell my a_s_s if I have to lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i wish it was that easy  if it was id be stage 3+ already :laugh:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Did you break the clips?
> Also, if you're replacing the entire trim piece, you might as well get the nicest sills: the illuminated ones..


 Disclaimer: _No clips were harmed in the upgrade of these door sills_ 

I might look into the sills for the actual metal work, just now now. Need to save for a window tint at the end of the month.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Freaking 10pm here and still *100 :banghead:


 Wait wait wait.....510 range!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? You must drive 100% highway.... Most I've seen is 450! And your tank isn't even all the way full..... What the....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Disclaimer: _No clips were harmed in the upgrade of these door sills_
> 
> I might look into the sills for the actual metal work, just now now. Need to save for a window tint at the end of the month.


 Too crowded for me...so you have 2 door sills on each door now, one that lights and one that doesn't?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wait wait wait.....510 range!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? You must drive 100% highway.... Most I've seen is 450! And your tank isn't even all the way full..... What the....


 Kind of....id say its a 65/35 highway to city....my commute to work is 19 miles one way on the highway....but any other 
driving is spirited city driving....gotta love that about these cars....sexy, powerful and still good on gas 

Oh yea and of course with it being in the 100s thats all with the ac on too


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

sanded ebay GC sideskirts and front lip with primer with 400grid last night. just can't find good day and evening to do the paint.... hopefully this weekend...... so I can put it on....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Went out for a drink or two or three and took some cool shots (no pun intended) lol


 Your car looks pretty awesome and ultraclean! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Your car looks pretty awesome and ultraclean! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Thanks man


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Guess who's in for a new downpipe....!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Theres a local selling some ECS 5mm spacers....i would like my front wheels out a little more....would 5mm be much a ddifference and would i still be able to use my stock bolts?


 5mm for front will not do much and you would need new bolts. Not worth it.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> 5mm for front will not do much and you would need new bolts. Not worth it.


 Plus 5mm won't leave enough hub for the wheels to set on, not allowing them to center properly causing vibrations. They work on the rear but not the front, believe me I tried lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Too crowded for me...so you have 2 door sills on each door now, one that lights and one that doesn't?


 No no. This is what I have: 









Im liking the OEM look. As you say, 2 sills might be too crowded.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Black_Knight87 said:


> No no. This is what I have:


 Cloth seats and door cards? Interesting.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

All done! Now at vw for stage 2! Can't wait!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

^that pic is right before we finished lol everything is plugged before someone mentions the o2 sensor lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wait wait wait.....510 range!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? You must drive 100% highway.... Most I've seen is 450! And your tank isn't even all the way full..... What the....


 Pfft I've seen as much as 1300-1400KM... or over 800 miles..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> No no. This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes now THAT looks great!!! Keep it as is!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> No no. This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KOWCC said:


> Yes now THAT looks great!!! Keep it as is!


 You can't really have 2 door sills anyway. 
To install 2 door sills one would have to be placed on the metal, not on the trim and I think it's called a scuff plate, not sill. 
In fact VW clearly differentiates them in their accessories catalog, one (the sill) is their for aesthetic purposes while the other's sole purpose is to protect the paint on the metal. It's invisible (transparent) IIRC.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Pfft I've seen as much as 1300-1400KM... or over 800 miles..


 You must be driving a diesel? I got just over 600 on my '12 TDI Touareg once (not strictly highway miles, but more highway than usual).


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Quinones said:


> You must be driving a diesel? I got just over 600 on my '12 TDI Touareg once (not strictly highway miles, but more highway than usual).


 Yeah I have the 2.0 TDI w/ 140HP. Does this qualify as cheating ? :laugh:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Tried to install this flat bottom steering wheel and one of the airbag clips broke completely off. I guess I need a new airbag now huh? It's not securing as tightly as it should :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is that wheel from?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Will22 said:


> What is that wheel from?


 Wish I knew lol. I was searching for one with black stitching months ago and the seller randomly sent me a message when he came across one.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Since u guys are talking about gas range lol here's my average this morning after stage 2+









I say 2+ cuz the guy at the dealership told me that's what they gave me lol not sure if that even exists with apr so correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Since u guys are talking about gas range lol here's my average this morning after stage 2+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haven't heard of 2+, but I have heard of 3+, where its a turbo bigger than the K04, think its called a GTX. Correct me if I'm mistaken


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

6.6 is not possible, must be right after you started it and drove a few feet only...since it reset.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats on your stage though!!!! Exciting stuff!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Since u guys are talking about gas range lol here's my average this morning after stage 2+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure what 6.6mpg is in km/l but I think it's a pretty poor mileage


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol about 2miles after getting it. I'm at 19.8 now lol and I read that stg2+ means stage 2 and downpipe plus any other mod like intake or intercooler..? Could be wrong tho


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

FastB7S4 said:


> Cloth seats and door cards? Interesting.


 You say interesting, I say depressing. Ye with yer black leather interiors are making me massively jealous! Ive been searching around trying to find a wrecked CC with a leather interior I can buy the interior out of. Rare enough though. CCs seem quite rare in Ireland. Not looking forward to paying for it though. €1000+ at least id say.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> You say interesting, I say depressing. Ye with yer black leather interiors are making me massively jealous! Ive been searching around trying to find a wrecked CC with a leather interior I can buy the interior out of. Rare enough though. CCs seem quite rare in Ireland. Not looking forward to paying for it though. €1000+ at least id say.


 Bora found these 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...171211590?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3f23105146


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> 5mm for front will not do much and you would need new bolts. Not worth it.





dieracks said:


> Plus 5mm won't leave enough hub for the wheels to set on, not allowing them to center properly causing vibrations. They work on the rear but not the front, believe me I tried lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Ok cool thx for the help guys :beer:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Bora found these
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...171211590?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3f23105146


 Ouch. Pricey, not a fan of the colour, and no sign of any electronics on them. These are more to my liking. Cheaper, blacker, RHD, and more electronics. Albeit in Lithuania.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Pfft I've seen as much as 1300-1400KM... or over 800 miles..


 Yea thats cheating lol mine is on a stage 2 car running water/meth and a 100 octane tune....and if u see ive already drove 60 miles


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> All done! Now at vw for stage 2! Can't wait!!


 Congrats on the stage 2 man!!!!....i bet it feels alot better and pulls nicely....i bet its hard to stay off the gas now lol


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Black_Knight87 said:


> You say interesting, I say depressing. Ye with yer black leather interiors are making me massively jealous! Ive been searching around trying to find a wrecked CC with a leather interior I can buy the interior out of. Rare enough though. CCs seem quite rare in Ireland. Not looking forward to paying for it though. €1000+ at least id say.


 Leather is only available on the VR6s here (unless you have a 09 or 10 I think). All others come with leatherette or Tex or whatever they call it.


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

giecsar said:


> If you're trying to say that the problem is the windows going up&down automagically, then it IS the tinter's fault. My tinter took note of it and made sure that everything is perfect.
> The fact that our cars are slightly different is no excuse for negligence.
> I hope you're having to them redone FOR FREE.


 Yea he going to do them again for free. He knew how to manually switch them to go up with the doors open, but I just think didn't have enough dry time maybe. Next week I'm getting it done again and leaving it there for awhile to dry.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> I say 2+ cuz the guy at the dealership told me that's what they gave me lol not sure if that even exists with apr so correct me if I'm wrong


 http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30674


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats on the stage 2 man!!!!....i bet it feels alot better and pulls nicely....i bet its hard to stay off the gas now lol


 Thanks! And yes definitely feel a difference. Next up I'm going to stiffen up the suspension and make it corner like a racekor!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30674


 That's where I saw it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Thanks! And yes definitely feel a difference. Next up I'm going to stiffen up the suspension and make it corner like a racekor!


 Thats why i got this on my car 










And stage 2 is stage 2 no matter how u look at it....for the fsi guys its just a HPFP upgrade to avoid fuel cuts....its got the same power


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats why i got this on my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha I need one of those. One difference I did notice was that at the rev limiter stock and stg1 the rpm doesn't bounce. It just holds steady at rev limit while stg2 it bounces the revs.. I did it on purpose and not by missing a shift or something lol just out of curiosity haha


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Was greeted by these for her when I got home from work









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Bora found these
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...171211590?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3f23105146


 Wayyy too much.. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-VW-...050&pid=100005&prg=7589&rk=3&sd=271171211590&


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Wayyy too much..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-VW-...050&pid=100005&prg=7589&rk=3&sd=271171211590&


 This are a lot cheaper... but I do like better the other color! Thanks for sharing these info!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Bora found these
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...171211590?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3f23105146


 Sweet!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally there, 2 years old


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Haha I need one of those. One difference I did notice was that at the rev limiter stock and stg1 the rpm doesn't bounce. It just holds steady at rev limit while stg2 it bounces the revs.. I did it on purpose and not by missing a shift or something lol just out of curiosity haha


 Yea sure u didnt miss shift  yea my car just holds the rev too....im glad its still limited to 4k though....no need to rev it to 6k+ in neutral looking like an a$$


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Was greeted by these for her when I got home from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SWEET!!!!....now get them tires mounted and on the car for some pics!!! :thumbup:ic:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Finally there, 2 years old


 15K a year isnt bad....im at like 20+ :facepalm: but thats why u buy is to drive it right?!?!?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> SWEET!!!!....now get them tires mounted and on the car for some pics!!! :thumbup:ic:


 Right!? The wheels need a little touch up here and there but should be ready to mount these by Saturday.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Right!? The wheels need a little touch up here and there but should be ready to mount these by Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 what brand of tires?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> what brand of tires?


 Falken fk453

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Extremely impressive tread!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Extremely impressive tread!!!


 On the interwebz they didn't look as good as they do in person. I almost considered a more aggressive tread design, but felt I wouldn't be happy with the tire...from the looks of it, I'll be happy! 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

This was a double first for me. First dedicated summer tire and first tire purchase over 18 inch.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> On the interwebz they didn't look as good as they do in person. I almost considered a more aggressive tread design, but felt I wouldn't be happy with the tire...from the looks of it, I'll be happy!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 those tires are amazing! :laugh: trust me you'll love them!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea sure u didnt miss shift  yea my car just holds the rev too....im glad its still limited to 4k though....no need to rev it to 6k+ in neutral looking like an a$$


 I mean when in gear at wot lol and well I'm not one for revving my car too often lol


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Falken fk453
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 these are the same ones I have been looking at since they are the new version. Let me know what you think of them. I am still a few weeks out before I order anything, I need to get my coilovers dialed in first.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mEed said:


> those tires are amazing! :laugh: trust me you'll love them!


 How would u know?! Lmao


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Wayyy too much..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-VW-...050&pid=100005&prg=7589&rk=3&sd=271171211590&


 Only problem I have with that interior is the dash interior of my car is black. ie. Glovebox, coin box etc. Only compromise would be to keep the center console black and get it stitched in leather. 
Something like this: 
http://drivemeonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/CC-interiors-Coffee-and-cream.jpg


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Only problem I have with that interior is the dash interior of my car is black. ie. Glovebox, coin box etc. Only compromise would be to keep the center console black and get it stitched in leather.
> Something like this:
> http://drivemeonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/CC-interiors-Coffee-and-cream.jpg


 IMO it looks pretty nice as shown in the picture; complete black dash board and center console.

Another upgrade that I find pretty awesome is to install de enclosed cupholder.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I soo want the clean look of the euro cup holder as I've mentioned 1000 times already, just don't feel like taking on the job and breaking clips........ I wish someone who's done it already. lived in my area.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Only problem I have with that interior is the dash interior of my car is black. ie. Glovebox, coin box etc. Only compromise would be to keep the center console black and get it stitched in leather.
> Something like this:
> http://drivemeonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/CC-interiors-Coffee-and-cream.jpg


 Aaaaaaand I found my next interior mod lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> I soo want the clean look of the euro cup holder as I've mentioned 1000 times already, just don't feel like taking on the job and breaking clips........ I wish someone who's done it already. lived in my area.


 Take a road trip to waterfest in NJ this July! I'll do it! lol It's not nearly as bad as some make it seem. I was expecting the worst/hell to get it in. I just took my time, read the two guides thoroughly and it was a very easy install. A bit in depth and time consuming yes, but not hard. Also, after taking apart and reassembling everything, my car has 0 rattles. NONE. Tightened everything down nicely after I put the cupholder in and now my car is silent over even the worst NJ roads.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Take a road trip to waterfest in NJ this July! I'll do it! lol It's not nearly as bad as some make it seem. I was expecting the worst/hell to get it in. I just took my time, read the two guides thoroughly and it was a very easy install. A bit in depth and time consuming yes, but not hard. Also, after taking apart and reassembling everything, my car has 0 rattles. NONE. Tightened everything down nicely after I put the cupholder in and now my car is silent over even the worst NJ roads.


 Thx for the offer! I like your train of thought..read, have patience and take your time!!! Your speech is very convincing! Lol


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Take a road trip to waterfest in NJ this July! I'll do it! lol It's not nearly as bad as some make it seem. I was expecting the worst/hell to get it in. I just took my time, read the two guides thoroughly and it was a very easy install. A bit in depth and time consuming yes, but not hard. Also, after taking apart and reassembling everything, my car has 0 rattles. NONE. Tightened everything down nicely after I put the cupholder in and now my car is silent over even the worst NJ roads.


 Mike - if KOWCC doesn't make it out east, would you hook me up instead?  I'm on exactly the same page as him with wanting it but not wanting to risk screwing something up. I'll help of course, as I'm pretty handy; I just hate breaking clips/mounts and it never being the same again. Thank you for your consideration! :beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quinones said:


> Mike - if KOWCC doesn't make it out east, would you hook me up instead?  I'm on exactly the same page as him with wanting it but not wanting to risk screwing something up. I'll help of course, as I'm pretty handy; I just hate breaking clips/mounts and it never being the same again. Thank you for your consideration! :beer:


 Sure, would be glad to help! You coming around for Waterfest?


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, got the puddle lights installed pretty easily. Didnt even need to take my pants off


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenmac15 said:


> Thanks for the tip, got the puddle lights installed pretty easily. Didnt even need to take my pants off


 I laughed out loud at this!:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I laughed out loud at this!:beer:


 Me too...lol


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Next project is the euro cupholder hopefully I can get to it on fathers day.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sure, would be glad to help! You coming around for Waterfest?


 I'm hoping to! I have to get in at least one event this summer! :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

10 hour drive for me....I'm out. Sorry


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> 10 hour drive for me....I'm out. Sorry


 Just think of all the Meth you could use on the way East!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Got my spacers in the mail today! I wasn't even expecting them till next week, definitely made for a good surprise. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Few picts from tuesday meet.. Cc only shots thou. Pictures I was tagged in on Facebook.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like fun was had, Serge!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 10 hour drive for me....I'm out. Sorry


 It was a 11 hour drive for me from swfl to georgia lol completely worth it though


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Few picts from tuesday meet.. Cc only shots thou. Pictures I was tagged in on Facebook.


 
Pretty awesome pics man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice pics serge....car looks great :thumbup: 

I got this beautiful package right now....it looked soo cool i almost didnt want to open it


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice pics serge....car looks great :thumbup:
> 
> I got this beautiful package right now....it looked soo cool i almost didnt want to open it


 ? Switching over from Carbonio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Few picts from tuesday meet.. Cc only shots thou. Pictures I was tagged in on Facebook.


 When I saw your car it got me to get start me on making changes to mine CC.. Peter's CC has that clean OEM look but with a twist with the lights and electronics .. We need to another CC GTG this summer and do a nice photo in Chicagoland ...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> ? Switching over from Carbonio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yea wanted some more sound from my intake


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

P FLO installed....it sounds great and exactly what i wanted....i took a quick drive around the block and didnt notice any major increase or decrese in power....so all is good....i will review it a little more as i drive more and get a better feel for it 










And some neuspeed love....Rico and them took care of me and sent me some extras....thx guys :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> P FLO installed....it sounds great and exactly what i wanted....i took a quick drive around the block and didnt notice any major increase or decrese in power....so all is good....i will review it a little more as i drive more and get a better feel for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, did you see where I put my sticker?


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Got her tinted a few days ago. Went with 35% all around just to be safe. I wanted to get 30% but my tint guy strongly encouraged me to get 35% to be safe with the popo. NY tint laws are ridiculous :banghead::banghead::banghead: Anyways it came out darker than what I expected so I'm happy.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Can someone pm me a picture of any heatshield for the intake on its side? Kinda wana build one lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> P FLO installed....it sounds great and exactly what i wanted....i took a quick drive around the block and didnt notice any major increase or decrese in power....so all is good....i will review it a little more as i drive more and get a better feel for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad you like the intake bro! I'm slowly converting the CC community to Neuspeed.  
It's a requirement to have atleast one Neuspeed part on your car to be KOWCC approved. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Glad you like the intake bro! I'm slowly converting the CC community to Neuspeed.
> It's a requirement to have atleast one Neuspeed part on your car to be KOWCC approved. :laugh::laugh:


 Lol...I like the approval requirements!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, did you see where I put my sticker?


 Yea i just went back and looked....how is it holding up going across that ridge....ur sticker is alot bigger then mine 



RICO85 said:


> Glad you like the intake bro! I'm slowly converting the CC community to Neuspeed.
> It's a requirement to have atleast one Neuspeed part on your car to be KOWCC approved. :laugh::laugh:


 Yea man u guys know how to take care of ur customers....that goes a long way with me as a consumer....and i think those are good requirements for the KOWCCAPPROVED club :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn. Now I have to find a neuspeed intake!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Buy 1 get 1 free....can't beat that.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Damn. Now I have to find a neuspeed intake!


 I think u should steal ur wifes carbonio still and keep all that Apr....but get the neuspeed charge and turbo pipe and join the kow klub :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also I can't speak enough about this stuff....highly highly recommend. Get this same scent.








I guarantee u will post about it immediately!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i just went back and looked....how is it holding up going across that ridge....ur sticker is alot bigger then mine
> 
> That's what she said!!!
> 
> It holding up great!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I really want a neuspeed TOP and Charge Pipe and an eBay downpipe....no one temp me now!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's what she said!!!
> 
> It holding up great!


 Hahahahahahaha i knew that was coming (no ****) 



KOWCC said:


> I really want a neuspeed TOP and Charge Pipe and an eBay downpipe....no one temp me now!


 Do it do it!!!!!....i love my $130 eBay DP....works just like the more expensive ones and fit was good too


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

it's nice to have gtg to see other cc owners. is there on here in NY? like in Long island.. 

I got my chrome license plate today. so I put that on between rain.... I still haven't painted the GC kit yet.... it's been like almost 3 weeks now since I got it......:banghead::banghead:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Also I can't speak enough about this stuff....highly highly recommend. Get this same scent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already have that stuff in my car, and it's amazing. I had the vent sticks, but then I saw this, and I fell in love with it immediately. I have 2 in the cabin, and 1 in the trunk. (insert that's what she said joke) 


KOWCC said:


> I really want a neuspeed TOP and Charge Pipe and an eBay downpipe....no one temp me now!


 All you have to do is say the word. I can have them shipped to you tomorrow.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ordered a new airbag... lets try this again lol. 

Hopefully this won't happen again :banghead:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I posted in classifieds but figured I would be good to post here as well since this thread get most of the attention here. 
I hae bb catback up for trade for oem with cash on your side. Or would like to buy oem catback. Im in nnj. There is aprox 15k miles on bb sill shines like new. 
Pm me if interested thanks.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I think u should steal ur wifes carbonio still and keep all that Apr....but get the neuspeed charge and turbo pipe and join the kow klub :laugh:


 Hers is only stage 1 though. The Injen isn't too bad. I like to hear the turbo spool. If I do get the stage pipe then ill swap them.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> ... i knew that was coming (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> Do it do it!!!!!....


 Did she say that too? LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Ordered a new airbag... lets try this again lol.
> 
> Hopefully this won't happen again :banghead:


 Best of luck bro...I'm feeling your pain!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Grajjie said:


> Got her tinted a few days ago. Went with 35% all around just to be safe. I wanted to get 30% but my tint guy strongly encouraged me to get 35% to be safe with the popo. NY tint laws are ridiculous :banghead::banghead::banghead: Anyways it came out darker than what I expected so I'm happy.


 cop doesn't give you so much on 20%.... NY law is front sides have to be 35%(if it hasn't changed), rear windows can be 20%(they don't care) and you can paint rear windshield if you want to ( there is no restriction) I always have 20% all around, I haven't got pulled over or got warning. I'm happy with my 20%.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> I already have that stuff in my car, and it's amazing. I had the vent sticks, but then I saw this, and I fell in love with it immediately. I have 2 in the cabin, and 1 in the trunk. (insert that's what she said joke)
> 
> 
> All you have to do is say the word. I can have them shipped to you tomorrow.


 Rico, are you a vendor and if so, what do you sell for our vehicles?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Those neuspeed intakes look great.  :beer:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Rico, are you a vendor and if so, what do you sell for our vehicles?


 I am not a vendor, so please Moderators don't ban me. eace: I am not selling anything. If you have any questions please PM me, and I will be more than happy to answer your questions. :beer:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> I am not a vendor, so please Moderators don't ban me. eace: I am not selling anything. If you have any questions please PM me, and I will be more than happy to answer your questions. :beer:


 Lol...got it & my bad! :laugh: PM coming your way. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Quinones said:


> Rico, are you a vendor and if so, what do you sell for our vehicles?


 +1, I'm planning on buying a discharge pipe, a charge pipe, and an engine cover from Neuspeed for my GTI 2.0T FSI K04 Engine.

Saludos,

Beto


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Neuspeed engine cover???!!!!???


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Ordered a new airbag... lets try this again lol.
> 
> Hopefully this won't happen again :banghead:


 New airbag?! How much?


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

siili said:


> cop doesn't give you so much on 20%.... NY law is front sides have to be 35%(if it hasn't changed), rear windows can be 20%(they don't care) and you can paint rear windshield if you want to ( there is no restriction) I always have 20% all around, I haven't got pulled over or got warning. I'm happy with my 20%.


 Just FYI this is false. NYS law states you cannot have anything under 70% transmission on the front side windows and windshield:thumbdown:. Source: Father's ex-NYPD


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Neuspeed engine cover???!!!!???


 Unfortunately only for the FSI, and TFSI engines.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Also would like a TOP lol


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Just FYI this is false. NYS law states you cannot have anything under 70% transmission on the front side windows and windshield:thumbdown:. Source: Father's ex-NYPD


 Oh, ok, I must have old info..... I just went to http://www.tintlaws.com/ and yep longislandcc, you are right on that.:thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Today it's more like what did my CC do to me lol. Got a citation in the mail for making a right turn as the lights were turning red. Damn camera went off as I was going around the corner. Crooked city of Providence I say.


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Finished throwing it all together. Letting it settle for a few days then seeing how much lower I can go.


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

R.Byers said:


> Finished throwing it all together. Letting it settle for a few days then seeing how much lower I can go.


 that looks awesome


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

^ Looks really great. Don't forget to put up all your specs.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea drop looks great :thumbup: what coils are they?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill list all the specifics in the wheel/tire spec thread later, thanks for the compliments


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> Ill list all the specifics in the wheel/tire spec thread later, thanks for the compliments


 Doesn't look like you have any wheel gap at the moment and you will still settle. Looks great! Nice wheels too!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Neuspeed engine cover???!!!!???


 Hi man,

Yeah, indeed it's for my VW Golf GTI MKVI 2.0T FSI!


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Today I put in an order for some footwell lights. Expected deliver in 2-4 weeks I hope. 

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/151029585905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Better picture with LED parking lights in headlights and Led DRLs in Turn signal housing s


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Got a picture professionally taken by VWUSA at Wuste in Las Vegas )






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> Better picture with LED parking lights in headlights and Led DRLs in in Turn s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> Finished throwing it all together. Letting it settle for a few days then seeing how much lower I can go.


 yeah buddy looks great. 
Doing it right for the light brown metallics 
Whered you pick up the bumper and side skirts at? I think i am just going to do the side skirts. 

Car would look perfect with dark tint BTW!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> P FLO installed....it sounds great and exactly what i wanted....i took a quick drive around the block and didnt notice any major increase or decrese in power....so all is good....i will review it a little more as i drive more and get a better feel for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats Sean. I have had mine since shortly after ownership 

The noise :thumbup::thumbup: 

I had the FSI one in my A3 previously, so I think i am hooked. 

I also suggest TOP :thumbup::thumbup::beer: 

Rico's treatin you right over there. Good work Rico! 
I also approve of KOWCC approval requirements.


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

S WORD said:


> yeah buddy looks great.
> Doing it right for the light brown metallics
> Whered you pick up the bumper and side skirts at? I think i am just going to do the side skirts.
> 
> Car would look perfect with dark tint BTW!


 Bumper and skirts on it when I bought it, tint is in the works


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

R.Byers said:


> Bumper and skirts on it when I bought it, tint is in the works


 Nice. Good things happening on the car so far


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Congrats Sean. I have had mine since shortly after ownership
> 
> The noise :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Yea i love it....the more i drive it the more im liking it....it feels nice and smooth and i THINK may be a little better up top than the carbonio. 

Already got a TOP brother  i have basically all the bolt ons except an IC....but prolly wont get one unless i upgrade the turbo....the meth does its job very well  

Yea Rico hooked it up....im very appreciative for it....plus i got an extra KOWCCAPPROVED sticker with my intake


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> i have basically all the bolt ons except an IC....but prolly wont get one *unless* i upgrade the turbo....the meth does its job very well


 I think you spelled *WHEN* wrong! :beer: 

How often do you need to refill the Meth? is it always running in or only at WOT? Do you know what failsafes your system has? Do you run 100 oct tune all the time?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I think you spelled *WHEN* wrong! :beer:
> 
> How often do you need to refill the Meth? is it always running in or only at WOT? Do you know what failsafes your system has? Do you run 100 oct tune all the time?


 
Hahahahahahaha yea i know right....maybe by next years wuste ill be k04....im just looking/waiting til a local R decides to upgrade his turbo so i can buy theirs for a deal  

I top it off everyday....depending on how much ive been on the throttle since its boost activated (starts at 5psi and goes full spray at 10psi) it lasts me about 2 months....no fail safes per say but i know if theres no power to the system cuz the devils own controller has a power light and i know if im low on meth cuz i used the stock windshield tank....and yes sir DD on 100 octane tune....never a moment im not ready for some fun


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I scraped :facepalm:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> I scraped


 At least you can back up.... right after I got my coils on, I pulled into a 7-11, and my front lip went over the parking stop..D'OOOOOOOH!!!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> At least you can back up.... right after I got my coils on, I pulled into a 7-11, and my front lip went over the parking stop..D'OOOOOOOH!!!


 Ouch indeed lol. Did you just force it out?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Luckily, I was down the street from one of my buddies on the fire dept (tactical rescue). He brought an airbag, slid it under the car, aired it up, and put some wood planks under the tires. Backed out , no problem.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Installed R-line pedals. 










Very satisfied with the result!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I scraped :facepalm:





lipprandt35 said:


> At least you can back up.... right after I got my coils on, I pulled into a 7-11, and my front lip went over the parking stop..D'OOOOOOOH!!!


 Ouch!!!!....that sucks....i did the same thing over a parking stop but i had to pry and work the bottom of the bumper over while my wife backed it out slowly  it sucked cuz it was the only one in the whole parking lot and i just so happened to park over it unknowingly :facepalm:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

R.Byers said:


> Finished throwing it all together. Letting it settle for a few days then seeing how much lower I can go.


 Very nice...Are those Niche or 3sdm?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I scraped :facepalm:


 Your bumper is now misaligned with the hood


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Addicted to carbon fiber...










Deautokey anyone?!










Last piece of the puzzle for All LCD interior&exterior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Addicted to carbon fiber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your license plate LEDs look greenish..


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

van33 said:


> Very nice...Are those Niche or 3sdm?


 Vossen cv2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

giecsar said:


> Your license plate LEDs look greenish..


 In What part of Italy are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Link to purchase if possible please.



van33 said:


> Installed R-line pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> Installed R-line pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks nice! I'm still undecided between these and the regular style stainless pedals. The R kit comes with the dead pedal cover, right?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Quinones said:


> Looks nice! I'm still undecided between these and the regular style stainless pedals. The R kit comes with the dead pedal cover, right?


 You have the option of buying it with: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES1893841/ 

Or without the dead pedal: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES250805/


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You have the option of buying it with:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES1893841/
> 
> Or without the dead pedal:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES250805/


 Cool and thanks!


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Daily photo =)


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweet



Over'Drive said:


> Daily photo =)


 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> You have the option of buying it with:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES1893841/
> 
> Or without the dead pedal:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES250805/


 I knew they had it but I was hoping for something cheaper lol. Thanks though.

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I knew they had it but I was hoping for something cheaper lol. Thanks though.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


 Try EBay... That's we're I got mine. There's a seller from Germany that can get you the set or the gas and brake pedals only. They about $20-$30 cheaper but the wait is somewhat longer. Not sure if that's worth the wait but I didn't mind.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

attempted to buy a spare set of these to install my hid's again until I heard the 18 dollars a piece the dealership wanted.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Picked up my Stage 2, APR tuned CC after leaving it at the Servicer for more than a week, due to a very busy schedule (had the motors in the fan replaced because it was making loud shrieking noises), and gave back the 2.slow, I mean 2.5L 5 cylinder Jetta courtesy car. 

Can't explain how happy I was to be behind my car, and just open up the throttle and feel that linear-pull throughout the band, and just be back behind a finely tuned, 6 speed car. I couldn't stand the 2.5 engine, although I do appreciate it being fuel-efficient, it just wasn't my taste, let alone the inherent, accidental kicking-the-rear-of-the-footwell because it's been awhile since I've driven an automatic. LOL 

Bit of a rant, but just happy to back in my car, modified to fit my driving needs.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> attempted to buy a spare set of these to install my hid's again until I heard the 18 dollars a piece the dealership wanted.


 Dam dude!!!....so $36 for a pair thats a gyp....STEALERship for u though


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Car won't start, first time calling roadside


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What!!!!???!!!

I hope it's nothing serious bro


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopefully not but..

Hook battery charger up, and started up just find. But, just seems weird, nothing was on, car is barely two years old. Might be stopping by the dealership on Monday.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Red, Red, and YES.....Red!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

That's cool!! Nice work!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That is pretty cool Kareem:thumbup:engine bay lookin good, especially that intake


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Coil harness painted! Why bother buying the red one that needs modification, cutting, slicing......thanks guys!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That is pretty cool Kareem:thumbup:engine bay lookin good, especially that intake


 Thanks to Rico, the intake is what started the whole red theme idea!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Coil harness painted! Why bother buying the red one that needs modification, cutting, slicing......thanks guys!!


 Thats exactly what i posted in the USP thread....why spend somey on something thats not gonna fit spot on when u can get the oem one on ur car and paint it and know itll fit perfect. 

What did u use to paint all that?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks to Rico, the intake is what started the whole red theme idea!


 Nice....well its all looking good and in symphony


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

MrRline said:


> attempted to buy a spare set of these to install my hid's again until I heard the 18 dollars a piece the dealership wanted.


 Pfft.. they made me pay more for a small silly wire!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Engine bay is looking amazing Kareem. Hopefully we'll have some more red in there soon


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> In What part of Italy are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Up north... Lombardy


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Hopefully not but..
> 
> Hook battery charger up, and started up just find. But, just seems weird, nothing was on, car is barely two years old. Might be stopping by the dealership on Monday.


 2 years on the stock battery seems about right from other threads. My gave up after in 2012 (for my 2010).


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats exactly what i posted in the USP thread....why spend somey on something thats not gonna fit spot on when u can get the oem one on ur car and paint it and know itll fit perfect.
> 
> What did u use to paint all that?


 AZ, 4 step process. Cleaning, primer, paint, clear coat that's a high silver clear. I'll post pics of the stuff later. That clear coat is what made the bright red paint more flat in color, which matched the CAI perfectly!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Try EBay... That's we're I got mine. There's a seller from Germany that can get you the set or the gas and brake pedals only. They about $20-$30 cheaper but the wait is somewhat longer. Not sure if that's worth the wait but I didn't mind.


 
Pretty nice deal man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Red, Red, and YES.....Red!


 Pretty nice job man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx bro!!


Here's what I used









Last bottle is a clear coat


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, car is dead again, even after driving it for 2hrs. 

Does vw warranty the battery?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Are you sure it's the battery? 

Battery should be under warranty.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know, what else could it be. I have lights, radio just no crank. When a battery charger is hooked up it starts instance. Any suggestions.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Hopefully not but..
> 
> Hook battery charger up, and started up just find. But, just seems weird, nothing was on, car is barely two years old. Might be stopping by the dealership on Monday.


 That's usually how long their batteries last.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Really, two years. That sucks!! A battery really wasn't the next mod I wanted. Oh well. The joys of ownership


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Don't know, what else could it be. I have lights, radio just no crank. When a battery charger is hooked up it starts instance. Any suggestions.


 Battery may still be under warranty. I think it may be 3/36. I just went and bought a new one after the first time mine failed in my GTI.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's crazy! Never heard of a battery that lasts two years! When you buy an aftermarket one they even give you up to 7 years of warranty. I purchased an optima from the local auto store for my previous car and it came with a 7yr warranty.


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

DRL's turned off, euro switch in, TPMS light turned off for good, and now I can roll my windows up and down with the key fob. Hooray for friends w vag-com


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Got this in mail. Thanks for the link Leo.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great looking. Too bad it's as quiet as stock 

Mine became a tad bit deeper in tone after a few hundred miles.

Have your muffler guy place it a little lower like mine so all the chrome shows!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Great looking. Too bad it's as quiet as stock
> 
> Mine became a tad bit deeper in tone after a few hundred miles.
> 
> Have your muffler guy place it a little lower like mine so all the chrome shows!


 Thats what I want. How can I verify this! I want exhaust but no added noise.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

giecsar said:


> Up north... Lombardy


 Il nome Della citta'?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Thats what I want. How can I verify this! I want exhaust but no added noise.


 If you want no added noise then this is the piece for u


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

van33 said:


> Try EBay... That's we're I got mine. There's a seller from Germany that can get you the set or the gas and brake pedals only. They about $20-$30 cheaper but the wait is somewhat longer. Not sure if that's worth the wait but I didn't mind.


 Can you PM me the seller's info?

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Yes off Ebay ... I started with this in the afternoon .. All stock and now I am a very happy camper .. I have to let the coilovers settle first before I get that wheel alignment...
> 
> Before ..stock at 2pm today ..
> 
> ...


 how is the ride? i want to get them but i live in the nyc area and theres alot of bumps and potholes here. but is the ride harsh or what? can u explain please.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Finished installing my Carbonio intake this evening


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

CC4U2NV said:


> how is the ride? i want to get them but i live in the nyc area and theres alot of bumps and potholes here. but is the ride harsh or what? can u explain please.


 I know what you mean about the roads in NYC , I was raise in NJ (Edgewater , Teaneck ) for over 25 years so I know how the roads are over there . I would say the the ride is very firm but not harsh or stiff on the 19inch wheels . The roads where I live are pretty good , until you start driving towards downtown Chicago either on the North or South side and the roads are just as bad as they are in NYC or parts of North Jersey like Newark or Elizabeth where its all tore up ..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Finished installing my Carbonio intake this evening


 Congrats brother....glad u like it and glad i could hook u up


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Don't know, what else could it be. I have lights, radio just no crank. When a battery charger is hooked up it starts instance. Any suggestions.


 The battery in my previous 2009 CC lasted 3 years and 3 months before it would no longer hold a charge for more than 24 hours. 

The battery in my current 2009 Eos lasted 3 years and 3 months before it would no longer hold a 
charge for more than 24 hours. 

I live in southern Arizona and the temps are very high here in the summer. Heat is a battery's worst enemy but in spite of that, my batteries lasted just a tad over 3 years. I was very fortunate, IMHO. 

Your battery is warrantied by VW for 2 years, so I would wasted no time getting to the dealership for a new one. 

Even though they will put in a poor quality battery, at least it will be free.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> If you want no added noise then this is the piece for u


 
Very nice!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> That's crazy! Never heard of a battery that lasts two years! When you buy an aftermarket one they even give you up to 7 years of warranty. I purchased an optima from the local auto store for my previous car and it came with a 7yr warranty.


 The Optima Yellow and Red top batteries come with a 3 year full replacement warranty. 

The Optima Blue top comes with a full 2 year replacement warranty. 

http://www.optimabatteries.com/us/en/support/warranties/on-or-after-2-1-2009/ 

I just installed a new Optima Yellow Top in my 2009 Eos. It came with a 3 year full replacement warranty. 

Optima is one of two manufacturers that are offering brand new battery technology for non-hybrid vehicles.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got this in mail. Thanks for the link Leo.


 What exhaust is this exactly?


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> The Optima Yellow and Red top batteries come with a 3 year full replacement warranty.
> 
> The Optima Blue top comes with a full 2 year replacement warranty.
> 
> ...


 Itll last 2 years if you take care of it. I had one in my tdi, it started just fine but i kept going through them, turns out my car liked to over charge it, that plus the temp changes in az and parts of cali was a disaster, a few times leaving me stranded semingly out of nowhere.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Acting as a passenger  for a reason lol


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> What exhaust is this exactly?


 Going by the name plaque on it I'm guessing it's from http://www.rstype.net/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> The Optima Yellow and Red top batteries come with a 3 year full replacement warranty.
> 
> The Optima Blue top comes with a full 2 year replacement warranty. I've never had to utilize that warranty. Had my SRT8 for 5 years.
> 
> ...


 My local Firestone dealer extends all warranties on batteries by 5 years. Had my SRT8 for 6 years, and never a battery issue. I switched out to an Optima on day 1, just to support the upgraded sound system, and other goodies I was running.


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

R.Byers said:


> DRL's turned off, euro switch in, TPMS light turned off for good, and now I can roll my windows up and down with the key fob. Hooray for friends w vag-com


 You think theyd wanna do another cc in chesapeake? ive been wanting to do the windows to mine for a while now?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

F-k -it, just going by a new battery I hate worrying if the car is going to start or not. 










Thanks for the input


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Finished installing my Carbonio intake this evening


 Where did you get em? Link please?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

van33 said:


> Where did you get em? Link please?


 Got mine off AZ_CC when he swapped over for the nuespeed intake.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Got my wheels and tyres all sorted. Just need to get the tyres installed on the wheels. Got a selection of spacers ready to go but need to get my air installed before I fit them.


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> You think theyd wanna do another cc in chesapeake? ive been wanting to do the windows to mine for a while now?


 I'll ask him for you, pm me to remind me


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Got mine off AZ_CC when he swapped over for the nuespeed intake.


 Sig needs updating


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

DavidPaul said:


> The Optima Yellow and Red top batteries come with a 3 year full replacement warranty.
> 
> The Optima Blue top comes with a full 2 year replacement warranty.
> 
> ...


 weird my battery is in my trunk...a VR thing I guess?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sig needs updating


 Indeed it does. Ill do that right after this post. 

Also took my wife for a ride today to show off the intake. She likes it now she wants one  :heart:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Indeed it does. Ill do that right after this post.
> 
> Also took my wife for a ride today to show off the intake. She likes it now she wants one  :heart:


 Dang now theres 2 cars to mod lol hig up Rico and see if the P flo will fit the GLI (pretty sure it will) or look on the mk6 classifieds they always have intakes for sale 

Im glad u like the carbonio though....always good when were both happy


----------



## dirtyserb (May 16, 2004)

Tried out these rims. Not sure how I feel about em. 

MRR HR7. 19x8. 

Car definitely needs moar low 

Sell or keep?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Yes, a VR6 thing*



sk8too said:


> weird my battery is in my trunk...a VR thing I guess?


 My previous CC, VR6 battery was in the trunk. The reason is because that battery is much larger than what are in the CC, 2.0T and Eos 2.0T. Those would not fit under the hood. 

Of course, my new 13 CC which is a 2.0T is under the hood. The picture I listed above is my 09 Eos 2.0T, also under the hood.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dirtyserb said:


> Tried out these rims. Not sure how I feel about em.
> 
> MRR HR7. 19x8.
> 
> ...


 Definitely keep the new wheels. They look great on your car. JMHO, as always.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> The Optima Yellow and Red top batteries come with a 3 year full replacement warranty.
> 
> The Optima Blue top comes with a full 2 year replacement warranty.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty nice that Optima decided to do a battery for the VW! Like five year ago I bought an Optima Yellow Top for my VW Jetta MKV and I had to cut the negative cable's connector, since it's shape turns o 90 degrees after only less than an inch of the OEM's battery's terminal.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Indeed it does. Ill do that right after this post.
> 
> Also took my wife for a ride today to show off the intake. She likes it now she wants one  :heart:


 Sig looks good now with the carbonio in it now :thumbup::beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Thoughts on 15mm in the rear??








And maybe a bit of camber??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I think it looks perfect the way it is thats just my .02


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I think it looks perfect the way it is thats just my .02


 Thanks but idk I've been itching to give it a little more aggressive stance.. Don't know why


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Thoughts on 15mm in the rear??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 15 in the rear is wayyyyy to much. Do 5mm in the rear, and I really can't tell the front since your wheel is not straight, but I would say about 10-12mm


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> 15 in the rear is wayyyyy to much. Do 5mm in the rear, and I really can't tell the front since your wheel is not straight, but I would say about 10-12mm


 U think so? Idk much about how spacers change offsets and what not I just want a little more poke


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm more about flush than poke, personally.........try 10 front and 5 rear. You will be satisfied. Personally I ran 12 front and 5 rear. Here's 2 good profile pics that show the flush look best. My wheels originally were a ET41


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I'm more about flush than poke, personally.........try 10 front and 5 rear. You will be satisfied. Personally I ran 12 front and 5 rear. Here's 2 good profile pics that show the flush look best. My wheels originally were a ET41


 Shes a beauty. Once I get time off I am going to plastidip the wheels. 

Oh and I rolled over 23k miles 2 days ago:thumbdown:


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

sk8too said:


> weird my battery is in my trunk...a VR thing I guess?


 Was thinking the same thing, that and size difference.

S4


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Shes a beauty. Once I get time off I am going to plastidip the wheels.
> 
> Oh and I rolled over 23k miles 2 days ago:thumbdown:


 Thx clean!! I rolled over 15k this weekend and went for an oil change... My first official dealer visit since S1.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Thx clean!! I rolled over 15k this weekend and went for an oil change... My first official dealer visit since S1.


 What lowering method did you go with? Springs, coilovers? Stance looks great as is and similar to what I want to achieve with my stock Mallory's until I get some after market wheels.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Eibach springs, 12mm front spacers, 5mm rear. Wheels are et41. I love the look, and as a daily driver and a kid hauler, it's low enough for me.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Eibach springs, 12mm front spacers, 5mm rear. Wheels are et41. I love the look, and as a daily driver and a kid hauler, it's low enough for me.


 Agreed. Looks great and your like the 3rd individual on here with a similar stance on Eibach springs; looks like that will be the route I take.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quinones said:


> Agreed. Looks great and your like the 3rd individual on here with a similar stance on Eibach springs; looks like that will be the route I take.


 Another +1 for the Eibach Pro Kit:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

I now this is out of topic but I forgot to post it on Saturday. I had set up a little car meet this weekend.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

lol it's like a dysfunctional car show. That G35 and Chrysler :thumbdown:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Agreed. Looks great and your like the 3rd individual on here with a similar stance on Eibach springs; looks like that will be the route I take.


 Thx, and good luck


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dang that accord looks sick!!! Yes I said it ...lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if the clear plastic license plate housings of the Passat B6 are the same as on the CC ?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> lol it's like a dysfunctional car show. That G35 and Chrysler :thumbdown:


 Whoa slow down bud this was not to impress you. It's just a group of friends getting together on a nice day. Everyone has different taste.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Il nome Della citta'?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Grassobbio... ma sei italiano ?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Dang that accord looks sick!!! Yes I said it ...lol


 You should see it in person KOWCC! It will get your approval! Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> You should see it in person KOWCC! It will get your approval! Lol


 Lol


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Thoughts on 15mm in the rear??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with everyone else it looks pretty dang good already, looks like you have some stretch on the tire so you can probably get a nice poke N' tuck if you really wanted to. 

What's your current wheel's specs?.. offset, width and tire size? 
Sorry if you posted it earlier and I missed it, but it's very important for us to know that before we can tell ya if it's gonna work or not or if you should do it. 

I'm running a 10mm wide spacer on the same wheel as KOWCC (ET41 19x8"), +5mm over his spacer and still no rubbing issues, it's perfectly flush, but if you want the front to match and be equally as flush, your gonna hafta do some fender mods.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Got my tyres fitted and put on my wheels. 










Also made a new exhaust with a mate at his workshop. Got to modify the diffuser as the tail pipes are short at the sides. 










Air at the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good, nice job!!


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Eibach springs, 12mm front spacers, 5mm rear. Wheels are et41. I love the look, and as a daily driver and a kid hauler, it's low enough for me.


 Where did you get your 5mm spacers? I'm trying to find 5mm wheel centric & hub centric spacers and can't find anything.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

giecsar said:


> Grassobbio... ma sei italiano ?


 Che pensi? Percui quando hai detto quella stronzata Che le luci sono Verdi....ma vai!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> Where did you get your 5mm spacers? I'm trying to find 5mm wheel centric & hub centric spacers and can't find anything.


 ECS tuning. Centric spacers i believe start at minimum 8mm. The 5mm ones don't exist in centric. It's doesnt make a difference because they are only 5mm. I've had them for over a year now and taken it well in excess of legal speeds without any vibrations at all.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Who is down for this mod?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Who is down for this mod?


 Maybe if the notch was filled and use a different style mesh lol


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Maybe if the notch was filled and use a different style mesh lol


 And put the black ridges with chrome back in :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Who is down for this mod?


 I would really love a badgeless OEM look grill! Either chromed or black!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> Got my tyres fitted and put on my wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do like it pretty much mate! I would only put the exhaust tips a little bit less to the outside! 

That carbon fiber trunk lip really looks amazing! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Who is down for this mod?


 Personally, that looks cheap and F&F stickerfast to me. :screwy: 

To each their own...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I would really love a badgeless OEM look grill! Either chromed or black!


 Painting it black might make it look more at home on the car, right now despite looking cleaner it actually just looks like you're from southern California.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Guess who's officially Neuspeed approved


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Got my tyres fitted and put on my wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Doing "quicky" touch-less n heading for the photo-shot










Hope i'm going to get sick shots


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

What wheels are these? 


dubvrs said:


>


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lil preview 

P.S. 20 min in and it started to rain! Kurwa!


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

lol picture of a picture... gonna be a sick rolling shot!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> lol picture of a picture... gonna be a sick rolling shot!


 Yea thats what he sent to me lol


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Yea thats what he sent to me lol


 Nice shot with the plane taking off in the background! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Painting it black might make it look more at home on the car, right now despite looking cleaner it actually just looks like you're from southern California.


 You're right man... that's why I said a badgeless grill with an OEM look. Like this! And not an OEM grill to which you have cut the center slats to add an aftermarket mesh.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> What wheels are these?


 3 sdm0.01

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> 3 sdm0.01
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Thanks.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

finally painted..... 

will try put side skirt at least on Wednesday.....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> You're right man... that's why I said a badgeless grill with an OEM look. Like this! And not an OEM grill to which you have cut the center slats to add an aftermarket mesh.


 that looks really sexy....... makes me rethink my image of my own cc...........


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Guess who's officially Neuspeed approved


 Who?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to Dubs on the Bay in Miami on Saturday and my friend got this pic of my car. Pretty sweet event. Lots of watercooled vdubs


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Guess Who I Met!!!*

KOWCC! 

Ahh, man such a chill guy, good head on his shoulders and that CC! OMFG! :thumbup: I seriously have not seen sucha NICE and well done CC! Seriously mad fun! 










I'd put up the video of you leaving but SLOW internet! BLAH!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Personally, that looks cheap and F&F stickerfast to me. :screwy:
> 
> To each their own...


 Not a fan at all.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Guess who's officially Neuspeed approved


 Loving it!!! Thx bro!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


> KOWCC!
> 
> Ahh, man such a chill guy, good head on his shoulders and that CC! OMFG! :thumbup: I seriously have not seen sucha NICE and well done CC! Seriously mad fun!
> 
> ...


 Man it was a pleasure meeting you too. Just amazing how these cars bring people together!

Sameed too bad your car is not here... We would have done some work on it!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What a great honor it is to have my engine bay on the NEUSPEED website...once in the banner on the main page, and the second when you select to see pics of the CAI.....

Thanks Rico for making it happen....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sneak peak


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sneak peak


 GORGEOUS! but he should've deleted the front plate! ahh the airplane in the background wow!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx bro


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 Stero :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Sneak peak


 Good job Serge :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mEed said:


> GORGEOUS! but he should've deleted the front plate! ahh the airplane in the background wow!


 Why? It's not like someone is going to hunt him down and get him. I never understood that crap! I guess people are just pessimistic and paranoid


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why? It's not like someone is going to hunt him down and get him. I never understood that crap! I guess people are just pessimistic and paranoid


 Agreed.....it's public knowledge.....why fear??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why? It's not like someone is going to hunt him down and get him. I never understood that crap! I guess people are just pessimistic and paranoid


 I think in serges case it would make the car/front end look alot cleaner....but i know in some ppls cases thwy have to have them there by law....or they just put one there because they dont want no big plate holes showing 

Car looks fantastic either way though ic::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I think in serges case it would make the car/front end look alot cleaner....but i know in some ppls cases thwy have to have them there by law....or they just put one there because they dont want no big plate holes showing
> 
> Car looks fantastic either way though ic::thumbup:


 Def with you on the clean part....


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why? It's not like someone is going to hunt him down and get him. I never understood that crap! I guess people are just pessimistic and paranoid


 I think he meant delete from pic for cleaner artistic shot, not to hide plate # from Internet.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually photoshopped Serges CC before and removed the from place...you won't believe how good it looked.....i say he removes it!! I'll be the first sign the petition!! Lets see how many will sign!


----------



## el_barto (Jun 17, 2013)

*wasn't exactly today, but...*

Took some pics of my R-Line after the winter wheels came off and took care of her spring wax, just got around to sharing... (been reading quite a bit of material here for the past year, but this here is my first post - thanks for all of the contributions, i've learned a lot from you guys)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome!! Very nice and clean CC!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Sneak peak


 Sweet!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

yes! :thumbup: 

+1 on artistic 
+1 on making the car much much cleaner 
+1 I'm signing the petition as well!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Sick!! Can't wait for the other ones  

And one more for no front plate :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how to remove the blank badge to install the rline badge?

















SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad u guys liked the pictures!!! I cant wait to get the res of them and post them in original great quality..
I would love to go w out a front plate, but when i plastidipped bumper, i saw 6 holes of different size n shape, would need to take it to the shop to get it fixed, which cld cost a lot. I'm thinking of getting some1s front end that dsnt have holes in it and in black!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

That pic is awesome!! Im excited to see the rest.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Checked this morning, pretty much all dried up. but I had to go work so I left it in my garage..... hope won't rain tonight.... so I can put them on............... 

















and found person in this forum (local thread) to help me with VAG for DRL off and bi-xenon flicker off so I can put HID....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> That pic is awesome!! Im excited to see the rest.


 Thanks bro!

What can I say, my cc is very photogenic lol


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Swapped my RCD510 for a RNS510.....Ebay $1380 brand-new Rev G unit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> Checked this morning, pretty much all dried up. but I had to go work so I left it in my garage..... hope won't rain tonight.... so I can put them on...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats one of the sexiest parts that you can add to CC!! You will love it bro


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Thats one of the sexiest parts that you can add to CC!! You will love it bro


 Oh yeah I know... I've seen then on here so many times..... my gf donn't understand why I'm putting them on, planning all mods.. ( I guess she never will..... she never understaood when I was bagging my tahoe...) 

anyways, hopefully put write up for those thinking about buying them off ebay(one I have is from ebay cheap one). hopefully I can sneak in Eibach and boost gauge...... next


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Glad u guys liked the pictures!!! I cant wait to get the res of them and post them in original great quality..
> I would love to go w out a front plate, but when i plastidipped bumper, i saw 6 holes of different size n shape, would need to take it to the shop to get it fixed, which cld cost a lot. I'm thinking of getting some1s front end that dsnt have holes in it and in black!


 
Pretty awesome man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the blank badge to install the rline badge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just have to pull it soft but firmly towards you!... Like you treat the ladies! LOL


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My mistake here you go


 Will this work on 2012 rline?


----------



## BL-RLine (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry for my ignorance, but will this fit on a standard CC steering wheel?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BL-RLine said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but will this fit on a standard CC steering wheel?


 No, I don't think so!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ordered a catback magnaflow with the help of Turb02. Cant wait to get that bird mounted


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenmac15 said:


> Ordered a catback magnaflow with the help of Turb02. Cant wait to get that bird mounted


 Glad I could help!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> Oh yeah I know... I've seen then on here so many times..... my gf donn't understand why I'm putting them on, planning all mods.. ( I guess she never will..... she never understaood when I was bagging my tahoe...)
> 
> anyways, hopefully put write up for those thinking about buying them off ebay(one I have is from ebay cheap one). hopefully I can sneak in Eibach and boost gauge...... next


 Was there ANY fitment issues? Pieces twisted ever so slightly, too big, small, flimsy, etc...?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally got around to giving it a proper wash!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trunk led strip is here!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Trunk led strip is here!


 Here is sort of what it will look like! Huge improvement over that horrible stock light and location.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Did my first oil change since VW's free maintenance expired. It was super easy especially with oil filter on top of engine :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Speaking of that, there are 2 VW dealers in my area, about 15 miles apart. One charges $90 and the other $50......crazy difference. Plus the $50 one gives a free wash, and they wash by hand.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Was there ANY fitment issues? Pieces twisted ever so slightly, too big, small, flimsy, etc...?


 I didn't see any issue on test fit before paint. 

I'll post pics once I put them on. (and pics of while I'm putting it)


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

figure its been a minute since I've posted anything. So even though i didn't do this today i figure you guys still might want to see my rear set up. Still trying to plan something out with the tank.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Che pensi? Percui quando hai detto quella stronzata Che le luci sono Verdi....ma vai!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Are you using Google Translate to speak to me in Italian? What's the point? 
You can clearly see I have decent English skills. 

EDIT: just to be clear, what you wrote makes no sense at all.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Are you using Google Translate to speak to me in Italian? What's the point?
> You can clearly see I have decent English skills.


 And gipsy Romanian skills as well?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

gooberbora said:


> figure its been a minute since I've posted anything. So even though i didn't do this today i figure you guys still might want to see my rear set up. Still trying to plan something out with the tank.


 I think i seen this car at wust.... unless there was another bagged iron grey there with similar wheels....looks good none the less


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> And gipsy Romanian skills as well?


 I'm no gipsy.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Speaking of that, there are 2 VW dealers in my area, about 15 miles apart. One charges $90 and the other $50......crazy difference. Plus the $50 one gives a free wash, and they wash by hand.


 All dealers (3) around me charge between $85 to $90 sometimes you get lucky with coupon. I did my own oil change for $43(parts). 
If i had dealer that would charge $50 i would probably take it there.......sometimes. It feels good when you service your own car :laugh: you know what i mean :thumbup: 

Plus i am ocd i have to have manufacture torques etc... I know some mechanics dont care about that


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Locally here the vw dealerships charge ~$56 out the door for an oil change....ive had some coupons and did ghe castrol voucher so ive only paid $36 for my last 2 changes....i have 2 more coupons for that price and then if i dont get anymore coupons ill still take it to the dealership for $56


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Locally here the vw dealerships charge ~$56 out the door for an oil change....ive had some coupons and did ghe castrol voucher so ive only paid $36 for my last 2 changes....i have 2 more coupons for that price and then if i dont get anymore coupons ill still take it to the dealership for $56


 Lucky you, $36 is really good price if you think about it. Just OEM oil filter is around $12


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Added a bike rack


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Locally here the vw dealerships charge ~$56 out the door for an oil change....ive had some coupons and did ghe castrol voucher so ive only paid $36 for my last 2 changes....i have 2 more coupons for that price and then if i dont get anymore coupons ill still take it to the dealership for $56


 Larry Miller does 3 oil change prepaid contracts for $135 ($45 each)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

low_passat said:


> Larry Miller does 3 oil change prepaid contracts for $135 ($45 each)


 I saw that last time i was in there....ill prolly get those after im done with my coupons


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lucky you, $36 is really good price if you think about it. Just OEM oil filter is around $12


 Yea i know....i used to do my own changes on my trailblazer SS and i used all mobil 1 products (6qts of 5w30 and mobil 1 filter) on it and it cost me $45....like low passat said we have a dealership that does a good deal when u buy 3 in advance....i will start doing them once i run out of my coupons


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

gwernerjr said:


> Added a bike rack


 Thats awesome rack,where did you get it and how much was it?

Too bad i have canondale mtb bike that has lefty fork


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

peterek said:


> Thats awesome rack,where did you get it and how much was it?
> 
> Too bad i have canondale mtb bike that has lefty fork


 I got the OEM one. Thule makes it for VW. Got it for $160 (with tax) from the dealer ($180 retail). 

I want a Cannondale CX5. That's my next bike.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

gwernerjr said:


> I got the OEM one. Thule makes it for VW. Got it for $160 (with tax) from the dealer ($180 retail).
> 
> I want a Cannondale CX5. That's my next bike.


 Does it come with 2 bikes mount or only single bike mount ?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> And gipsy Romanian skills as well?


 What's your problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

giecsar said:


> Are you using Google Translate to speak to me in Italian? What's the point?
> You can clearly see I have decent English skills.
> 
> EDIT: just to be clear, what you wrote makes no sense at all.


 Google translate? Ma fammi il piacere, Ora capisco Che sei proprio un Italiano...Classico coglione.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> What's your problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me? 
U think i got a problem? What makes u think so? Was i talking to u?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Excuse me?
> U think i got a problem? What makes u think so? Was i talking to u?


For sure no one was talking to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

AZ_CC said:


> I think i seen this car at wust.... unless there was another bagged iron grey there with similar wheels....looks good none the less


hahaha yep that one was mine! thats how she looked while parked in the garage after the show. for the show she was rolling around on some 18x9.5" mtechnica aeros and looked a little something like this...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice!!!!....yup thats the one i saw in the garage....maybe next year we can try and park all the CCs together....im hoping
to be on some new wheels and ultra lows by next years show....should be fun


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> For sure no one was talking to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R u the police here? Or the body guard?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Excuse me?
> U think i got a problem? What makes u think so? Was i talking to u?


Kinda funny that you start calling names ad get all defensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> R u the police here? Or the body guard?


How did you know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Guys guys come on cajt we all just get along....there was no bad aimed at anything said its all just joking....lets just have a couple :beer: and get back to on topic eace:

Here first rounds on me

Stero1d :beer:

Airmax1 :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Exactly! Besides, why mess with anyone named Stero1d 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@airmax1 

Y be a smart guy and talk back. Just move on and learn to respect others ( Stero1D) :beer:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

While u guys bicker I installed my air charge pipe to match my outlet pipe. Matched with my CAI, Stage 1 tune, and R8 coils......I am rather impressed with how it runs.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Which one did you go with?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Kinda funny that you start calling names ad get all defensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called u name? Sorry! Cld u quote me on that plz?!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Guys guys come on cajt we all just get along....there was no bad aimed at anything said its all just joking....lets just have a couple :beer: and get back to on topic eace:
> 
> Here first rounds on me
> 
> ...


Fun is over...lets to back to topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> While u guys bicker I installed my air charge pipe to match my outlet pipe. Matched with my CAI, Stage 1 tune, and R8 coils......I am rather impressed with how it runs.


Nice mod list man :thumbup: wait til u get a DP on it that'll really wake it up nicely


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice mod list man :thumbup: wait til u get a DP on it that'll really wake it up nicely


DP worth it?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> DP worth it?


BIG TIME....next best mod besides a tune, which u already have


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Which one did you go with?











Fit perfect......


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> BIG TIME....next best mod besides a tune, which u already have


Ok then that is my next mod.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Downpipe hands down best mod after tune. Just got mine done and HOLY SH1t lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You can really feel a difference??? What do you feel exactly?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You can really feel a difference??? What do you feel exactly?


It just feels more torquey in the higher RPM's imo. Before the intake and downpipe after 5k the RPM's seemed to just drag itself up and if u shift you'd be too low in the revs to keep good speed up. Now I can feel a pull up to the rev limiter much better and a much more consistent power curve. That's just my opinion though. Numbers might show otherwise


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

I just have a hard time thinking that the slightly bigger diameter dp makes that much of a difference.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I just have a hard time thinking that the slightly bigger diameter dp makes that much of a difference.


Well regular one is 2.5" right? Mine is a 3" catless. Idk if the catless part makes a difference in power but its just the turbo breathing better. More air going in through the intake and more air going out through the dp and because both sides are more open I assume it helps the turbo get that power out better without struggling as much. I'm no tech guy or VW specialist but that's what would make sense to me..


----------



## tldracer24 (Jul 28, 2010)

had a can of color matched paint from my mkv gti so i color matched behind rear emblem and those ugly rear reflectors (****ty photo but u get the point)


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I just have a hard time thinking that the slightly bigger diameter dp makes that much of a difference.


catless, my friend. you get rid of two very restrictive catalytic converters. can be CEL free too with some O2 spacers. in most states, that is enough to pass emissions. very good investment. you can find good quality ones on EBAY that tons of people run (on other platforms too like the gti, gli, etc) for around $150. install is also fairly easy, biggest problem usually being the turbo flange bolts are rusted and seized.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yup the DP frees up the exhaust alot....i believe stock pipe diameter is 2.25 so going to 3 is a good increase....plus if youve ever seen the stock DP....its not only smaller in diameter but right as it comes of the turbo flange it pancakes so with a aftermarket DP it goes 3" right off the turbo all the way back to the exhaust....that part alone is very beneficial next to the diameter increase.

I run a catless eBay DP with an 02 spacer to a BB cat back exhaust system....before when i was on stock tune and catback and had my DP installed i noticed a big difference in top end power....passing on the freeway was much easier....then when i got the BB system it felt a little better flowing 3" all the way from the turbo back....then when i got tuned and the boost got turned up the exhaust mods just got that much better


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I'm convinced. My next mod will be the following. All installed at the same time:

1- eBay DP
2- Neuspeed TOP
3- Neuspeed Charge Pipe
4- Neuspeed stage 2 CAI pipe (still in production)

I think I will feel a little something if all go in at once, right?? 

I'm only worried about potential CELs with the DP, but if I get it catted, should be no prob, right?


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

acquired some 20x8.5 et33 OEM peelers


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice wheels...and et33!!!! Wow those should be pretty much flush!

I've seen them on a cc in 19s and they didn't look like 19s due to their design, they looked more like 18. I though at that time...if only they came in 20!!! Can't wait to see them on!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Ok I'm convinced. My next mod will be the following. All installed at the same time:
> 
> 1- eBay DP
> 2- Neuspeed TOP
> ...


Def will feel it

Much quicker spool with more top end.
Add 5- K04 (get soon)

Believe me you will thank me.
K04 is Great daily and great when you want more


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Def will feel it
> 
> Much quicker spool with more top end.
> Add 5- K04 (get soon)
> ...


Thx for the feedback! Yeah I drove around in a stage 3+ and it felt 100% stock....until you tapped that gas pedal...literally threw me back into my seat and I swallowed my gum and almost choked to death. Yeah it was a thrill.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^That's what she said


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

bronz said:


> acquired some 20x8.5 et33 OEM peelers


What Audi are these off of? What's bolt pattern & center bore?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> ^^That's what she said


Lol


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> ^^That's what she said


Lmao


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

these are off a 2011 Audi Q5 S-Line

bolt pattern is 5x112 and center bore is 66.6 i believe


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Thoughts for those on my cc...? 19" Touareg wheels


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok I'm convinced. My next mod will be the following. All installed at the same time:
> 
> 1- eBay DP
> 2- Neuspeed TOP
> ...


Nope, even with a high flow cat, you will get a CEL. Get the APR stage 2 tune with test pipe file and no more CEL. Besides that, why wouldn't you get the stage 2 flash? It ups the boost some and maybe some other stuff too. Plus it's free with the exception of whatever labor/diagnostic fee your dealer charges.



llo07brasil said:


> Thoughts for those on my cc...? 19" Touareg wheels


It's been done and looks good. Check the wheels/suspension thread.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok I'm convinced. My next mod will be the following. All installed at the same time:
> 
> 1- eBay DP
> 2- Neuspeed TOP
> ...


Just make sure you get O2 spacers as well and you should be fine.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Nope, even with a high flow cat, you will get a CEL. Get the APR stage 2 tune with test pipe file and no more CEL. Besides that, why wouldn't you get the stage 2 flash? It ups the boost some and maybe some other stuff too. Plus it's free with the exception of whatever labor/diagnostic fee your dealer charges.


I'm running just an intake and downpipe with high flow cat and have not had any CELs whatsoever.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

The standard APR Stage 2 tune disables the O2 readiness anyway. IIRC you have to request the non-testpipe file if you want it/need to pass readiness for emissions. No spacers necessary as long as you have the regular APR Stage 2 tune.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

munnarg said:


> I'm running just an intake and downpipe with high flow cat and have not had any CELs whatsoever.


I did have CEL, but wasn't running O2 spacers.



MikeinNJ said:


> The standard APR Stage 2 tune disables the O2 readiness anyway. IIRC you have to request the non-testpipe file if you want it/need to pass readiness for emissions. No spacers necessary as long as you have the regular APR Stage 2 tune.


Hmmm...might have been just my car but I did get a CEL with APR stage 2. Had that done at Waterfest. I had to go to my APR dealer and get reflashed with the test pipe file to get the CEL to go away. APR said the the initial flash was an older version and that they recompiled the file or something like that with the test pipe file.


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)




----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

peterek said:


> Does it come with 2 bikes mount or only single bike mount ?


Only one


[Part#: 7M0-071-128-D]


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ok I'm convinced. My next mod will be the following. All installed at the same time:
> 
> 1- eBay DP
> 2- Neuspeed TOP
> ...


Yea brother do it up....and yea since ur Apr u shouldnt need a spacer cuz they can disable that 02 anyways when going stage 2....and u will definitely feel a difference with all that going on (even before u get flashed to stage 2)


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Thoughts for those on my cc...? 19" Touareg wheels


Seen these on a CC in here and they look great! I thought they were Bentleys at first.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Seen these on a CC in here and they look great! I thought they were Bentleys at first.


Nice! Ya I bought them. Lol 19x9 et+60 but will be +40 with the adapter. Tires are falken 452 215-35-19


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Ok, Finally ebay cheapo gold coast kit is on............ sorry for the iPhone pic I'll take better one tomorrow.... also write on that as well. 
sneak peak....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> Ok, Finally ebay cheapo gold coast kit is on............ sorry for the iPhone pic I'll take better one tomorrow.... also write on that as well.
> sneak peak....


That looks great! How does it look in person? Did you have an issue adhering the front lip? 

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> What's your problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Stero1D said:


> Excuse me?
> U think i got a problem? What makes u think so? Was i talking to u?





airmax1 said:


> For sure no one was talking to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Stero1D said:


> R u the police here? Or the body guard?





airmax1 said:


> Kinda funny that you start calling names ad get all defensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





airmax1 said:


> How did you know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BORA RSI said:


> @airmax1
> 
> Y be a smart guy and talk back. Just move on and learn to respect others ( Stero1D) :beer:





Stero1D said:


> I called u name? Sorry! Cld u quote me on that plz?!





airmax1 said:


> Fun is over...lets to back to topic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was a bit busy so I didn't get a chance to respond.
Anyway, I want to clarify that Stero1D did indeed call [me] names and I had the urge to insult him back but I refrained from doing so. I simply replied "I am no gipsy".
But FYI it is an insult and most of us take great offense.

Gypsies are not Romanian people. Gypsies are immigrants who arrived in Europe from the middle east in the 15th century. It just happens that there are many of them in Romania because it's one of the closest European countries...

Most of us despise them and for good reason.
Let me just write a few words about their lifestyle:

First of you will probably never meet an honest working gypsy. For a living, they steal and cheat; many of them also set up camps in public places (all over Europe) and harass people and intimidate them into giving them money; this is how such a camp might look:










They proceed to spend the money on ridiculous jewelry (or should I say "spend"). A few examples:





































As you can see they have a preference for gold chains, rings and teeth.
The bigger and heavier, the better.
They also "spend" them on cars, but they don't settle for any car, they prefer BMW and MB.
This picture, while oldish, illustrates things nicely:










These are truly their values. They name their children "Euro", "Dollar" or "Mercedes".
They also build huge houses. No, they do not have a passion for achitecture, they just want big buildings with many rooms to demonstrate their opulence to everyone. Indeed you can see they usually look the same from top to bottom with some ornaments on the roof:



















Yeah. 
Some of them sing to entertain others at lavish parties. Of course, no common mortals are invited - only rich gypsies.
The lyrics typically revolve around the ideas of them being "the best", "the smartest", "the most successful" and so on. They also often sing about how effective they are at crushing their enemies and anyone that stands in their way in life.
The party people literally throw money at the singer(s): 




























At the end of a performance the singer(s) take out bags and start collecting the money which is now all over the floor of the room.










Finally some even proclaim themselves as kings. Of course, to qualify as a king, you need to have a nice big gold crown and to demonstrate that you are well fed:



















(translation: "King Cioaba, bothered by the term gypsy")

For anyone interested here is some further reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people#Gypsy

Thanks.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Dude u have to much time on your hands. Ha.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> That looks great! How does it look in person? Did you have an issue adhering the front lip?
> 
> I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


Don't worry about spelling... I have that issue on and off myself since english not 100%.... second language for me.

There was no issue, it came with 3M double sided tape. (right after I put it on I went to find spot to take good pic with iPhone) if there is issue falling later on, I have the glue also to put them on as well.

I'll post the write up tomorrow....... so members here doesn't have the kit yet that want can use that instruction.....

and now I need to get lid of the gap between the wheel and fender....... eibach coming............ next month.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Normally I stop by this thread to see some cool shots, the latest intake, or some new LEDs. Today I learned about Gypsies and also how international wars begin out of mis-communication, lol. opcorn: eace:eace:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't believe you wasted an entire page of our thread with that absolute nonsense crap. Moderator please remove that no value-added junk! It's crap like this that makes me shy away from using vortex again! 

You have an issue with someone handle it via PM. This is ridiculous.

When you kids are finished pointing fingers on who called you "names" let me know, so I can get back to the thread and discuss what is supposed to be discussed here, and that's CC's in case you may have forgotten.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I can't believe you wasted an entire page of our thread with that absolute nonsense crap. Moderator please remove that no value-added junk! It's crap like this that makes me shy away from using vortex again!
> 
> You have an issue with someone handle it via PM. This is ridiculous.
> 
> When you kids are finished pointing fingers on who called you "names" let me know, so I can get back to the thread and discuss what is supposed to be discussed here, and that's CC's in case you may have forgotten.


Sorry you feel that way. I just wanted to clarify things so that people can understand.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Can't we all just get along???????

sometime stuff came out in any forum, if you are offended, you don't have to put out there all to see it to clear. it's just forum, and you can send PM to straight things......

giecsar, I didn't read previous post what went to made you offended, but sometime some things are not necessary to bring it out like that..... in public.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> Don't worry about spelling... I have that issue on and off myself since english not 100%.... second language for me.


That's my signature in the beta tapatalk app.

I'm glad I've never used the term polack or we'd see the history of Poland... people need to lighten up a bit and understand this is a car forum and sarcasm doesn't translate well with key strokes.

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Cleaned my exhaust tips.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I can't believe you wasted an entire page of our thread with that absolute nonsense crap. Moderator please remove that no value-added junk! It's crap like this that makes me shy away from using vortex again!
> 
> You have an issue with someone handle it via PM. This is ridiculous.
> 
> When you kids are finished pointing fingers on who called you "names" let me know, so I can get back to the thread and discuss what is supposed to be discussed here, and that's CC's in case you may have forgotten.


Well said sir! I can't believe that this is what this thread has become. 

This page started out with people talking about future mods, (no issue) and someone showing of their new wheels, (very nice wheels by the way! Can't wait to see pics of them on the car) a "that's what she said" joke, (guilty as charged) then the pre-schoolers joined us with the "he called me a name" posts, (really?) and then we all learned about Gypsies. (completely off-topic, and should not have been posted) :banghead::banghead:

So to keep this somewhat short I will just say this: please keep all the off-topic stuff to PMs, or to yourself. Better yet! Make a thread about it in the....wait for it!!!! OFF-TOPIC section of this forum. If you feel the need to have a conversation with someone, or ask a person a question just PM them. Next time you guys want to make a whole thread about why people can't use the search feature anymore (completely unnecessary IMO) stop to think about all the crap that you have been adding to our "informative" threads. No one wants to read through 15 pages (made up number) of useless nonsense to see only 10 (again a made up number) useful posts. Ok! I'm off my soapbox.:wave:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Well said sir! I can't believe that this is what this thread has become.
> 
> This page started out with people talking about future mods, (no issue) and someone showing of their new wheels, (very nice wheels by the way! Can't wait to see pics of them on the car) a "that's what she said" joke, (guilty as charged) then the pre-schoolers joined us with the "he called me a name" posts, (really?) and then we all learned about Gypsies. (completely off-topic, and should not have been posted) :banghead::banghead:
> 
> So to keep this somewhat short I will just say this: please keep all the off-topic stuff to PMs, or to yourself. Better yet! Make a thread about it in the....wait for it!!!! OFF-TOPIC section of this forum. If you feel the need to have a conversation with someone, or ask a person a question just PM them. Next time you guys want to make a whole thread about why people can't use the search feature anymore (completely unnecessary IMO) stop to think about all the crap that you have been adding to our "informative" threads. No one wants to read through 15 pages (made up number) of useless nonsense to see only 10 (again a made up number) useful posts. Ok! I'm off my soapbox.:wave:


What he said! Now back to your regular scheduled program...CARS...CC's to be exact! :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Can't wait for enough posts to move this to the next page so I don't have to see hairy king jabba the hut looking for useful updates!

Lol, this post did it!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!! Step away for a bit and....

Ok, back to CC and here is another pic to help start things.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Wow!! Step away for a bit and....
> 
> Ok, back to CC and here is another pic to help start things.


So......here's a picture of a good looking CC. Sorry for that last post ladies and gents. :facepalm:








Oldie but goodie!
 :laugh: :wave: eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ha ha ha! Killing truth  sexCCy Cali cc!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

-


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> So......here's a picture of a good looking CC. Sorry for that last post ladies and gents. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think you're all ugly, mainly because I don't see boobies anywhere on that either of those CC's. Could just be me though.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

giecsar said:


> Sorry you feel that way. I just wanted to clarify things so that people can understand.


Benvenuto nella vwortex...dove ci sono una miriade di caprari.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> So......here's a picture of a good looking CC. Sorry for that last post ladies and gents. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello friend


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Working from home today so I can be here when my brand new RNS-510 gets delivered . I think I'll be taking an extended lunch to install this thing.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Hello friend


I did same on the front and now ebay side skirt and front lip kit is in ( re-adjustment needed... maybe on weekend)


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Benvenuto nella vwortex...dove ci sono una miriade di caprari.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You spelled vwvortex wrong you gypsy. :facepalm:
And this is a conversation that you guys can be having via PM.



KOWCC said:


> Hello friend


 :wave:


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Got bored and did a little modification


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> You spelled vwvortex wrong you gypsy. :facepalm:
> And this is a conversation that you guys can be having via PM.
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree, as frustrating as it is learning about gypsies, this is also an "English" thread and website....start a foreign thread and practice your language skills there....it's not professional and most of the people are not understanding what is going on. Personally, i speak 3 languages and I wound never use other than English here, because its simply unfair to others .........a simple hi or by, I understand, but every other comment in a foreign language is too much.

Go ahead start a "Foreign language Gypsies" thread....u can guarantee I won't subscribe.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> Got bored and did a little modification


Nice work, thanks for commenting in English and not referencing any gypsies....again, great attention to detail!!!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Gorillapimp,

For the boost gauge, how did you mount it into the vent? Tape/glue/etc? I'm thinking about picking up a gauge and boost tap at Waterfest next month. Heard they go for like $120 at the fest. Just hard to figure out mounting in the CC without cutting the steering column pod kit for the MK5/6.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

DIY for vent gauge install coming soon, right? RIGHT??


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Gorillapimp,
> 
> For the boost gauge, how did you mount it into the vent? Tape/glue/etc? I'm thinking about picking up a gauge and boost tap at Waterfest next month. Heard they go for like $120 at the fest. Just hard to figure out mounting in the CC without cutting the steering column pod kit for the MK5/6.


You dont need to cut the gauge pod for the steering column...buy the kit from ECS. It fits pretty good!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh Hai There!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> You dont need to cut the gauge pod for the steering column...buy the kit from ECS. It fits pretty good!


Well then, in that case I hope they have it at Waterfest! Thanks for the info! :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Well then, in that case I hope they have it at Waterfest! Thanks for the info! :beer:


No problem...heres the link to the one I bought
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Gauges/ES2210245/


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Silver R-Line is hot, but there is something about us white CC's that just look sexy!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> So......here's a picture of a good looking CC. Sorry for that last post ladies and gents. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> Got bored and did a little modification


Pretty nice work man! It looks pretty clean and colored matched! FTW :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Installed my OEM+ clear signals yesterday


but when I took off originals I found that I had been carrying a passenger.


EWWWWWW no head


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Installed my OEM+ clear signals yesterday
> 
> 
> but when I took off originals I found that I had been carrying a passenger.
> ...


Nice work....lol, more reasons to wear gloves!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> ^^That's what she said


LOL


----------



## karlton770 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Carbon Fiber Detailing Help*

I need some assistance with Carbon Fiber detailing. Who did yours. I also live in Atlanta


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> You dont need to cut the gauge pod for the steering column...buy the kit from ECS. It fits pretty good!


Hey guys I'm not the best FYI write ups but give me a day and I will give u all the info u need, but don't expect perfection. Lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

karlton770 said:


> I need some assistance with Carbon Fiber detailing. Who did yours. I also live in Atlanta


PM him?:beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> Hey guys I'm not the best FYI write ups but give me a day and I will give u all the info u need, but don't expect perfection. Lol


I just sent you an E-hug...did you feel it?


----------



## thanos.tka (Mar 13, 2012)

more info on the gauge install...... did you cut the vent? Can it be recessed even further back? got any pictures of the vent without the gauge?

Nice work BTW


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> Hey guys I'm not the best FYI write ups but give me a day and I will give u all the info u need, but don't expect perfection. Lol





thanos.tka said:


> more info on the gauge install...... did you cut the vent? Can it be recessed even further back? got any pictures of the vent without the gauge?
> 
> Nice work BTW


really?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Installed my OEM+ clear signals yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how that got in there? did you check inside? There maybe bird nest in there too :laugh:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

regarding the CEL for DP's.. yes, most stage 2 tunes will have a "cel delete" but is not the same as your O2 sensors passing "readiness". what that means is you will no longer see the annoying light on your dash, but you will still not be able to pass emissions if you live in a state that does requires emissions testing. as soon as they plug into your obd2 port, it will be a fail because the emissions system doesn't pass readiness. the only way around this is to run O2 spacers. this will give you CEL free running and your car will pass readiness. this won't cause any issues with your car. the only issues i have seen are some people with cbfa motors with the 3 O2 sensors have had a hard time getting it to go away with spacers, but it has been done. now, if you state also does visual inspections, you are pretty much screwed. worst case scenerio, you have to throw in the stock DP every couple years for testing. (it only takes 30mins if you have done it before). hope that clears it up for some of you.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I just sent you an E-hug...did you feel it?


I feel it......


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> You spelled vwvortex wrong you gypsy. :facepalm:
> And this is a conversation that you guys can be having via PM.
> 
> 
> ...


So you are a gypsy? Or you just like to comment on others post for no reasons? Last time I check this is a free forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> So you are a gypsy? Or you just like to comment on others post for no reasons? Last time I check this is a free forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, LET IT GO! If you let it go, itll probably not show back up... FML


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

It finally stopped raining in NY, so i gave it much needed wash...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tambat said:


> regarding the CEL for DP's.. yes, most stage 2 tunes will have a "cel delete" but is not the same as your O2 sensors passing "readiness". what that means is you will no longer see the annoying light on your dash, but you will still not be able to pass emissions if you live in a state that does requires emissions testing. as soon as they plug into your obd2 port, it will be a fail because the emissions system doesn't pass readiness. the only way around this is to run O2 spacers. this will give you CEL free running and your car will pass readiness. this won't cause any issues with your car. the only issues i have seen are some people with cbfa motors with the 3 O2 sensors have had a hard time getting it to go away with spacers, but it has been done. now, if you state also does visual inspections, you are pretty much screwed. worst case scenerio, you have to throw in the stock DP every couple years for testing. (it only takes 30mins if you have done it before). hope that clears it up for some of you.



You're right! That's why I got a 3" Milltek downpipe with a 200 cels cat and even my car is unchip I don't have issues either with emissions or with the CEL on my car's cluster.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> It finally stopped raining in NY, so i gave it much needed wash...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Your CC has swayed my mind on the redesigned (13 MY) CC. Simply. Fantastic.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> It finally stopped raining in NY, so i gave it much needed wash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels are gorgeous. Beautiful car my friend! :beer:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> It finally stopped raining in NY, so i gave it much needed wash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! What size spacers and/or offset? I like where the wheels sit.

Where did you get the R-Line badges? If not factory, are you happy with the look/quality? I might consider that old body style badge placement; it looks great.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

All this talk about beautiful and all the hostility and stuff i figured id throw a pic of my jalopy on here


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> All this talk about beautiful and all the hostility and stuff i figured id throw a pic of my jalopy on here


Get this POS out of this thread!:laugh:

Shes a Beaut, AZ!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> All this talk about beautiful and all the hostility and stuff i figured id throw a pic of my jalopy on here


I'll play


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> It finally stopped raining in NY, so i gave it much needed wash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to wash mine.............. 

did you get the VAG done? I'm going to meet up with sgessler2011 after I get off work.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Get this POS out of this thread!:laugh:
> 
> Shes a Beaut, AZ!


Hahaha i know right....sorry to clutter the thread up 

Car looks good Chris....its sitting real good on them wheels :thumbup::beer:


----------



## thanos.tka (Mar 13, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I'll play


what wheel tire combo?


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

siili said:


> cop doesn't give you so much on 20%.... NY law is front sides have to be 35%(if it hasn't changed), rear windows can be 20%(they don't care) and you can paint rear windshield if you want to ( there is no restriction) I always have 20% all around, I haven't got pulled over or got warning. I'm happy with my 20%.


Aah okay. I wish I gone a little bit darker. I wanted the same tint all around so I just went with 35% because of the fronts. Either way I noticed the black interior makes it look darker than it actually is.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> All this talk about beautiful and all the hostility and stuff i figured id throw a pic of my jalopy on here


Very nice!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> I'll play


I can't play!... 4X4 status! LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you sir :beer:



BETOGLI said:


> I can't play!... 4X4 status! LOL


4X4 status or not u can play


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

tambat said:


> regarding the CEL for DP's.. yes, most stage 2 tunes will have a "cel delete" but is not the same as your O2 sensors passing "readiness". what that means is you will no longer see the annoying light on your dash, but you will still not be able to pass emissions if you live in a state that does requires emissions testing. as soon as they plug into your obd2 port, it will be a fail because the emissions system doesn't pass readiness. the only way around this is to run O2 spacers. this will give you CEL free running and your car will pass readiness. this won't cause any issues with your car. the only issues i have seen are some people with cbfa motors with the 3 O2 sensors have had a hard time getting it to go away with spacers, but it has been done. now, if you state also does visual inspections, you are pretty much screwed. worst case scenerio, you have to throw in the stock DP every couple years for testing. (it only takes 30mins if you have done it before). hope that clears it up for some of you.


Emissions here in PA. I have a CBFA with APR DP and APR stage 2 tune with test pipe file. I do pass readiness without O2 spacers. No CEL either.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find bushed aluminum side mirror covers? Full replacements, not the 3m stick on plastics.

Thx


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Anyone know where I can find bushed aluminum side mirror covers? Full replacements, not the 3m stick on plastics.
> 
> Thx


I forget the exact part number for the OEM ones, I gotta look it up when I get home. These are full replacements:

Carbon Fiber: http://www.parts4euro.com/oes-carbo...or-covers-for-mk3-scirocoo-passat-p-2001.html

I think this one is OEM: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scirocco-Pa...ts_SM&fits=Model:Scirocco&hash=item3a823a2717

More possible leads, definitely OEM: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oto-Thread&p=79712096&viewfull=1#post79712096


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I'll play


That looks pretty sweet for 18s.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday... Foamed it up so it's clean for the tint man! 20% all around and maybe a 50% windshield.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Officially joined the super mudder class

































The color is a touch darker then I wanted, but it's a custom color, they're 19's and besides the tires, I've got less than $500 in the wheels. Now I really need that drop

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Picture day on this thread? Sounds good to me








And my buddies s4 avant in the back lol


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trying to decide on the AMG wheels like these but with the solid spoke or Audi peelers... Looks good.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Emissions here in PA. I have a CBFA with APR DP and APR stage 2 tune with test pipe file. I do pass readiness without O2 spacers. No CEL either.


very interesting. did they change the tune so that is passes readiness now? i was told that it was strictly a cel delete, but maybe that info is old? anyway, good to hear. i thought the only solution was 02 spacers.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

tambat said:


> very interesting. did they change the tune so that is passes readiness now? i was told that it was strictly a cel delete, but maybe that info is old? anyway, good to hear. i thought the only solution was 02 spacers.


Not sure. They might have. I've had the DP and tune for almost a year now. At first I did get CEL so had to get reflashed. They mentioned something about the file being recompiled or something. My friend who's a VW master tech who did the inspection was surprised it returned ready too.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Your CC has swayed my mind on the redesigned (13 MY) CC. Simply. Fantastic.





RICO85 said:


> Those wheels are gorgeous. Beautiful car my friend! :beer:





waltern said:


> NICE!! What size spacers and/or offset? I like where the wheels sit.
> 
> Where did you get the R-Line badges? If not factory, are you happy with the look/quality? I might consider that old body style badge placement; it looks great.


Thanks guys:beer:. Waltern, they're ET35, 8.5' wide. The R-Line badges are OEM and I got them on ebay. I'm usually against adding any type of badges but I felt the R-Line Badge helps break up the long length of our cars. Not sure why the '13 didn't come with them.



siili said:


> I need to wash mine..............
> 
> did you get the VAG done? I'm going to meet up with sgessler2011 after I get off work.


Might meet up with someone later tonight. No rush tho I'm just tired of looking at this low tire pressure indicator. What are you getting done?


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, wiped down the bay, had a solid coating of pollen in there. Slapped on an APR sticker I had laying around. Not sure if I'm feeling it tho...


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Also, wiped down the bay, had a solid coating of pollen in there. Slapped on an APR sticker I had laying around. Not sure if I'm feeling it tho...


Love me a clean bay and although I know there are other options out there, that CF Carbonio always looks sweet! The Neuspeed in Red is another nice option. 




RICO85 said:


> Those wheels are gorgeous. Beautiful car my friend! :beer:


And he was looking for different wheels!  its real nice to see another blk '13 R Line done up like that and is both inspiring & motivates me to mod mine! :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You know it...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Also, wiped down the bay, had a solid coating of pollen in there. Slapped on an APR sticker I had laying around. Not sure if I'm feeling it tho...


Engine bay looks good man....i think the white background on the sticker kills it


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> You know it...


you know how i can tell you pay attention to detail.
Not the red coil line.
Not the red coils.
Not the red caps on all your access. bottles.
Not the red p-flo and filter

Its that the Neuspeed on the end cap of your filter is perfectly straight.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

vwcc1 said:


> That looks pretty sweet for 18s.


Thanks


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

thanos.tka said:


> what wheel tire combo?


ESM 0004 wheel 18x9 et 40
5mm spacer in front
tires i always forget the size its in the wheel and suspension forum will look it up tonight.

tires are pretty beefy no stretch 245/40


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Engine bay looks good man....i think the white background on the sticker kills it


Agreed and sticker is too big. The fact that the fuse box lip bends makes the sticker look uneven.....engine bay is extremely clean though....nice job! Hide the screws though next to where the carbonio meets the MAF housing.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> you know how i can tell you pay attention to detail.
> Not the red coil line.
> Not the red coils.
> Not the red caps on all your access. bottles.
> ...


Lolllllll u know me too well bro!!! Your message cracked me up! Also all the bolts are hidden! Not only that, but the screw head threads where the flathead screwdriver meets the screw are all pointing in the same direction...that's a little too much maybe....


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spritzed it with detailer. Had it near a job site today and it got a tid bit dusty...


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

thanos.tka said:


> got any pictures of the vent without the gauge?


LOL ever saw your own car's interior ??? 
:laugh: :wave:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed and sticker is too big. The fact that the fuse box lip bends makes the sticker look uneven.....engine bay is extremely clean though....nice job! Hide the screws though next to where the carbonio meets the MAF housing.


I agree. It's coming off. Maybe I can get a smaller one when I get my stage 1 ecu upgrade in 2 weeks.

Your engine bay is the tits BTW.:thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

So I don't usually have many questions, but I wanted to talk about this with you guys.

1) the front passenger footwell light does not sit flush. I tried pushing it as hard as I can but it won't bulge. Is this normal ? The consequence is that the light is not uniform, I get a shadow (which cannot be seen in cellphone pics..).










2) I have a problem with one of my license plate LEDs (the left one).
These are the LEDs:










What happens is that when I put things back together and tighten the screws all the way down, it turns itself off and starts making a buzzing noise.
I figured that perhaps the bulb's heatsink is touching the metal conductors inside and creates a short. So I procedeed to file down the heatsink a few milimeters but to no avail. Desperate to not file the heatsink to a point where it becomes useless and to quickly test my theory I put a piece of cloth tape inside, like so:










Again, no success. What could it be??? The other LED is giving me no problem whatsoever.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Idk about urs but i have leds similar to urs and mine did the same thing as i tightened them down....i found that the backing was touching some metal prongs sticking down in the light housing....i simply wrapped a flat head screw driver and pushed them up and outta the way and ive had no problems since....they work flawlessly....hope that helps


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Idk about urs but i have leds similar to urs and mine did the same thing as i tightened them down....i found that the backing was touching some metal prongs sticking down in the light housing....i simply wrapped a flat head screw driver and pushed them up and outta the way and ive had no problems since....they work flawlessly....hope that helps


I also did that.. not to mention they are covered by tape...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

busy week.....
monday paint, wednesday put side skirt and front lip on 
today small reflector piece came so it's on now. look sooooo much better.... (besides wheel gap)
Update: swapped out with pic with DSLR this morning...









also meet up with sgessler2011 and he hooked me up with DRL off and other goodies.. he was cool guy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I also did that.. not to mention they are covered by tape...


Dang man that sucks....hopefully u get it figured out


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Silver R-Line is hot, but there is something about us white CC's that just look sexy!!


Black is better. Once you go black you never go back.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need my vag work and also need to finish my exhaust.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Have to reposition my exhaust.. Making rattling noises /:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Have to reposition my exhaust.. Making rattling noises /:


Could be the mount. I know my weld broke right where they welded it and changed the mount area. That reminds me that I need that fixed as well.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Could be the mount. I know my weld broke right where they welded it and changed the mount area. That reminds me that I need that fixed as well.


Possibly, I'll get it checked out on Tuesday which is my only day off lol


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Got some photos!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed new G version RNS-510 and 9w7 Bluetooth retrofit kit. Anyone know why all the icons don't show up in the Phone menu of the MFI?


























SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Non Gypsy post!! (sorry! couldn't help myself!) 

Picked-up my car from Neuspeed today. They had it for a couple days doing some test fitting for their front mount intercooler. 

A picture of the test brackets being made on their 3D printer.









Pictures of the test fit.
































The guys taking some final measurements.

Sneak peak of what it will look like with the bumper on. 









After I picked-up the car I went to a meet, and only got 1 picture. :facepalm:









More on the Neuspeed FMIC later, but overall a good day for the CC.
Good night to all! :wave:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man i bet that thing looks sweet behind that grill....i cant wait for it to officially come out....and mmmmmmmmm BLQs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful Rico!!!!! And it looks like someone has his eyes in your BLQs.....hurry up and buy new wheels Rico....hahaha


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

RICO that's nice..... can't wait to see the final result..... :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Inter cooler looks great!


----------



## thanos.tka (Mar 13, 2012)

S WORD said:


> ESM 0004 wheel 18x9 et 40
> 5mm spacer in front
> tires i always forget the size its in the wheel and suspension forum will look it up tonight.
> 
> tires are pretty beefy no stretch


awesome yeah if you can check the tire size that would be great.... is it stock ride height or lowered? 

My CC is my daily and it sees a lot of travel i was thinking of going with a 245/40/18 profile....


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Does that neuspeed intercooler completely replace the OEM one or is it an addition to it. Like a twin take?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Black is better. Once you go black you never go back.


LOL


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Lolllllll u know me too well bro!!! Your message cracked me up! Also all the bolts are hidden! Not only that, but the screw head threads where the flathead screwdriver meets the screw are all pointing in the same direction...that's a little too much maybe....


Its the only way to do it. Mines the exact same.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

thanos.tka said:


> awesome yeah if you can check the tire size that would be great.... is it stock ride height or lowered?
> 
> My CC is my daily and it sees a lot of travel i was thinking of going with a 245/40/18 profile....


245/40 
Goodyears, not sure what model
But its lowered on ST coils all the way down, rear perch removed, A3 springs instead of CC springs in rear.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Installed new G version RNS-510 and 9w7 Bluetooth retrofit kit. Anyone know why all the icons don't show up in the Phone menu of the MFI?


I also have that problem. It doesn't bother me much, but I've been told that the fix is to install the premium cluster (the one with the color display).


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I recieved my exhaust. Hopefully get it put on either this weekend or beginning of next week


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenmac15 said:


> I recieved my exhaust. Hopefully get it put on either this weekend or beginning of next week


That was fast!! my suggestion, use a recip (sawzall) to cut your factory cat back, just above the rear subframe. Either that, or drop the rear subframe to remove/install the exhaust.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> I also have that problem. It doesn't bother me much, but I've been told that the fix is to install the premium cluster (the one with the color display).


I think that it's VAG COM coding related!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Non Gypsy post!! (sorry! couldn't help myself!)
> 
> Picked-up my car from Neuspeed today. They had it for a couple days doing some test fitting for their front mount intercooler.
> 
> ...




Pretty nice Rico! It looks awesome!

I love that Neuspeed has some intercooler's end block plates so you can take the OEM intercooler out and loss some weight once you install the front mounted intercooler.


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> That was fast!! my suggestion, use a recip (sawzall) to cut your factory cat back, just above the rear subframe. Either that, or drop the rear subframe to remove/install the exhaust.


Yea I was shocked to get it this week. I will keep your advice in mind. Didnt know Id have to cut or remove a subframe. Lucky for me my helper is a pro.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work RICO that IC is gunna be awesome. I wish i could try one out. S3 IC is working for now but I would like something that cools better. Trying to avoid meth/water injection.

Think I may treat myself to some 100 octane fun this weekend.
K04 100 Octane tune = :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenmac15 said:


> Yea I was shocked to get it this week. I will keep your advice in mind. Didnt know Id have to cut or remove a subframe. Lucky for me my helper is a pro.


Yep, its because of the bend in the pipe. I did mine by myself in my driveway on jack stands, the OEM exhaust "may" not need to be cut if youre on a lift.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Beautiful Rico!!!!! And it looks like someone has his eyes in your BLQs.....hurry up and buy new wheels Rico....hahaha


Yes sir  gloss black BLQs :heart: Rico listen to kareem and hurry up and get new wheels 



S WORD said:


> Nice work RICO that IC is gunna be awesome. I wish i could try one out. S3 IC is working for now but I would like something that cools better. Trying to avoid meth/water injection.
> 
> Think I may treat myself to some 100 octane fun this weekend.
> K04 100 Octane tune = :laugh:


Looks like someones gonna be having some fun this wknd....do u fill the tank up with 100 gas?


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

So here goes: bought these














first I took out oem vent (just pry open carefully) The Mk5 looks like it fits but it doesn't. You have to trim sides, I set the one in front of the other and marked with a pencil and trimmed. I then disconnected the face of the oem air vent (pry apart carefully it very brittle) I also had to shave half moon on the top and bottom of oem vent face for middle to fit. Glued the modified mk5 vent to the back of the oem vent face.














I didn't take any back pics sorry. You need really good fast setting glue to make this possible or at least easier. It was not easy. Also I closed off air vent because I was not sure if cold air will mess up gauge.( condensation happened within one hour)







wiring is simple and the fuse box is right there. As for the tube for boost gauge I went through firewall to the left of the brake pedal.







pull out the cut out.







and snake through firewall. Drill small hole in the piece that looks like its missing a tube on intake manifold. Hardware will come with newsouth gauge( buy from Uspmotosport.com)







and that should be it. First time doing a FYI write up. Good luck


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Also did not use the rest of oem air vent So it's not operational. FYI


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Yep, its because of the bend in the pipe. I did mine by myself in my driveway on jack stands, the OEM exhaust "may" not need to be cut if youre on a lift.


Yea ill def be on a lift. I hope this exhaust fits a little better than the one I put on my S60r I had last year. Good thing it sounds amazing because I was ready to set it on fire


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

40k mile service ($305 parts/labor) and new intake manifold (warranty). Car feels brand new. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not bad...my dealer said 40k service is just over $700...will include brake line bleeding, etc...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorillapimp said:


> Also did not use the rest of oem air vent So it's not operational. FYI


Great work!! Make a separate thread so we can ask questions and what not!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

My 40k service cost me $525. Whats up with all the variety. I like the $310 price range much better


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

I just got quoted today at VW for my 40000 mile maintenance at 499.95:screwy:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well that $700 service is also at the same dealer that was charging $90 For an Oil change. My new dealer charges $50, so ill have to assume his 40k is about half, $350


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats weird and dumb that all the dealership prices vary....it should all be one standard price and it shouldn't be anywhere near $700....i got my 40k service done at a small local shop that does alot of local audi/vw....they did my 40k service and DP install all for $350


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

My dealership lets the mechanic do side work at the shop. He did the 40k service on the side and my intake manifold under warranty.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Great work!! Make a separate thread so we can ask questions and what not!
> 
> Looks awesome!


Done, look for vw cc vent pod Dyi Thanks for the help


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> I think that it's VAG COM coding related!


Any clues? This is driving me nuts.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks like someones gonna be having some fun this wknd....do u fill the tank up with 100 gas?


No just a few gallons. It's sold at a gas station right down the street from my house $9.75/gln




KOWCC said:


> Not bad...my dealer said 40k service is just over $700...will include brake line bleeding, etc...





Kenmac15 said:


> My 40k service cost me $525. Whats up with all the variety. I like the $310 price range much better





VdubXXIV said:


> I just got quoted today at VW for my 40000 mile maintenance at 499.95:screwy:





AZ_CC said:


> Thats weird and dumb that all the dealership prices vary....it should all be one standard price and it shouldn't be anywhere near $700....i got my 40k service done at a small local shop that does alot of local audi/vw....they did my 40k service and DP install all for $350


Its oil, oil filter, cabin filter, air filter and spark plugs...why not DIY? Thats like $80 bucks in parts because some of you have P-flo no need to change air filter. The brake flush bleeding...is the only thing i leave to the shop to do.

oil change is like a 15 min process on these cars due to top side oil filter.
spark plugs are just as easy, make sure to gap right and if tuned get the right "colder" plugs
cabin filter is cake and I am a big guy so it takes some cirque de sole isht to get under glove box

You can easily buy all the tools required with the money saved from going to the shop and the next time you don't need to buy tools so it is even cheaper.

That or bring your car by and i'll do it for $300. :laugh:
I had a detail client quoted a similar $700, I did the job for $200, pocketed an easy $120 on not even 1 hr of work.

All shops charge sheets will look like
Spark plugs 1 hr labor- $90
Spark plugs- $50
Oil change- $80
Cabin filter $40
Cabin filter 1 hr labor- $50
Air filter- $20

when really all labor should be under 1 hr
spark plugs are like $10 each shipped
Cabin filters with some google skills can be found oem for under $20
total oil change with oil, washer, drain bolt, oil filter should be no more than $60-70 depending on oil. I run Motul so mine is slightly more.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes sir  gloss black BLQs :heart: Rico listen to kareem and hurry up and get new wheels


Hahaha! Soon my friend


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> No just a few gallons. It's sold at a gas station right down the street from my house $9.75/gln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Colder" plugs.... What are those???!??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> No just a few gallons. It's sold at a gas station right down the street from my house $9.75/gln


 Nice man!!!....thats a lot....i think its ~$8 around here for 100 octane

Oh and u forgot to add in the dsg service....thats the a big portion of the 40k service (for dsg owners only obviously manual trans dont need it



RICO85 said:


> Hahaha! Soon my friend


Im saving my pennies


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Look what I picked up!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

S WORD said:


> No just a few gallons. It's sold at a gas station right down the street from my house $9.75/gln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems you're forgetting the DSG service at 40k...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Look what I picked up!


White wheels....NICE!!!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Look what I picked up!


Nice! Were those in the classified? I think I saw them there....:thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Gym parking.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Gym parking.


Is that a lifetime fitness?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> White wheels....NICE!!!!


Can't wait to try em on!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Can't wait to try em on!


Be sure and post ic: ASAP


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Is that a lifetime fitness?


Why yes it is


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Is that a lifetime fitness?


Why yes it is


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally got my damn DDM kit installed. What a pain in the freaking arse. You shouldn't have to use a screw driver to get a stock clip into place... Pictures for DavidPaul and Clifton Park's approval tomorrow.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They should change their name from DDM to POS.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Yep, its because of the bend in the pipe. I did mine by myself in my driveway on jack stands, the OEM exhaust "may" not need to be cut if youre on a lift.


Yeah you still need to cut it off regardless...lift or not

If you ever wanna go back to stock though....just buy another OEM clamp (the cat-back/downpipe connection one) and then that'll hold it together for $30.

That's how VW does it if the dealer had to replace the OEM exhaust....it's 2 pieces & they clamp it (part #10) together over the subframe:









Instead of the 1 piece from the factory....because that is installed before they install the subframe


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorillapimp said:


> Drill small hole in the piece that looks like its missing a tube on intake manifold


Props on the vent pod....I like that :thumbup:

But the boost tap....ummm....yikes, not the best way of doing that :facepalm:
Plus it just looks hideous

New South has this tap which replaces your factory hose & just plugs in & doesn't permanently damage your manifold:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Gauges/Boost_Tap/ES1831761/

OR even 42DD & APR have a tap that just plugs inline too:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Gauges/Boost_Tap/ES2628556/
or
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/mk5taps.html


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

got rid of some swirls


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> got rid of some swirls


Umm....details???


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Nice! Were those in the classified? I think I saw them there....:thumbup:


Possibly, friend of mine had them in his golf r so I got a good deal on them


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Possibly, friend of mine had them in his golf r so I got a good deal on them


I thought those wheels have a different bolt pattern?? Is that accurate?


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Props on the vent pod....I like that :thumbup:
> 
> But the boost tap....ummm....yikes, not the best way of doing that :facepalm:
> Plus it just looks hideous
> ...


I'm a newbie to the turbo stuff and New south didn't mention that that had that, but thanks for the info. I will look into that.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

llo07brasil said:


> Look what I picked up!


Awesome wheels.
Is that from Jkrew? I think he had them on his Sportwagen.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Are touareg wheels?? ^^


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Almost traded it on a '13 Audi A5 Quattro.... until we ran some numbers....ouch!!!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Almost traded it on a '13 Audi A5 Quattro.... until we ran some numbers....ouch!!!!


you'd regret it in the end. Lack of practicality with that thing. Also better off looking at an A6


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> Are touareg wheels?? ^^


Yeah! Lol


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installing RS5 19" wheels!!!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

peterek said:


> Installing RS5 19" wheels!!!



Post pics when u get them on ... Oh yeah text me so I can come by and take lots of pics of them ..


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah! Lol


I have the same under my passat cc. Do 20mm adapters around and then come out perfectly! Have only 235 and this is I think 225?
Nice wheels for under a cc.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Got my air installed on the rear. Front tomorrow.









Should go down further once it's not sitting on my rims lol.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> I have the same under my passat cc. Do 20mm adapters around and then come out perfectly! Have only 235 and this is I think 225?
> Nice wheels for under a cc.


Sweet! And the tires are 215


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

munnarg said:


> BETOGLI said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it's VAG COM coding related!
> ...


I find this highly unlikely.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> Got my air installed on the rear. Front tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Nice


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Umm....details???


Just a good ol fashion cut/polish&wax


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Well i havent done anything to my CC but ill tell u what i need to do to it....it needs to be washed badly :banghead:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Cleaned the new wheels up a bit today. The pearl white looks pretty sick










Hard to tell from iPhone pictures but doing a shoot soon


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those look sweet....i cant wait to see them on the car....18s or 19s?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those look sweet....i cant wait to see them on the car....18s or 19s?


19x9.5


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Installed new rims
19x8.5 et 35
Before









After


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice new wheels....i personally liked the interlaggos better though (my .02) its ur car though so long as ur happy :beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice new wheels....i personally liked the interlaggos better though (my .02) its ur car though so long as ur happy :beer:


X2 
my friend has a cc with those and they look great but not my style


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

What did I do to my CC today? After almost a year of looking I finally brought home my new to me '10 Sport in Candy White/Cornsilk. I'm absolutely in love with her. Let the modding begin!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

oviedocc said:


> What did I do to my CC today? After almost a year of looking I finally brought home my new to me '10 Sport in Candy White/Cornsilk. I'm absolutely in love with her. Let the modding begin!


Congrats man and welcome to the club/family :beer:


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats man and welcome to the club/family :beer:


Thanks. Been lurking around here for quite some time. Happy to be a part of the family.:beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

oviedocc said:


> Thanks. Been lurking around here for quite some time. Happy to be a part of the family.:beer:


Now you need to lower ittttttttt! Lol welcome man!


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Now you need to lower ittttttttt! Lol welcome man!


Too funny. That's the first thing the wife said I couldn't do. All in due time.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

oviedocc said:


> Thanks. Been lurking around here for quite some time. Happy to be a part of the family.:beer:


And a special welcome to the Candy White family ......feel free to ask us any question that comes up...there's a great group of guys here.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And a special welcome to the Candy White family ......feel free to ask us any question that comes up...there's a great group of guys here.


And the cornsilk family too! Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I wish i had corn silk....it looks soo nice....im all black inside (no ****)


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I wish i had corn silk....it looks soo nice....im all black inside (no ****)


Black looks classy too tho. The two-tone is pretty epic tho. Every day I get in I'm like "I chose the right one" lol and (sureeeee) lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Black looks classy too tho. The two-tone is pretty epic tho. Every day I get in I'm like "I chose the right one" lol and (sureeeee) lol


Ha! I had a B6 Passat with all black interior....hot as squirrel nuts!!! As soon as I saw the CC in cornsilk, I was like....shut up and take my money!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

peterek said:


> Installed new rims
> 19x8.5 et 35
> Before
> 
> ...


So on my way home on highway i hit few dips and i heard scraping sound from left back wheel!!! This never happened with my old rims( 8inch wide et 45 when new rims are 8.5 et35)

What this could be??!?' Im on stock schocks and eibach springs


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

peterek said:


> So on my way home on highway i hit few dips and i heard scraping sound from left back wheel!!! This never happened with my old rims( 8inch wide et 45 when new rims are 8.5 et35)
> 
> What this could be??!?' Im on stock schocks and eibach springs


Hmm....might be the mudflaps or the inner wheel lining. My BLQs still rub a little bit, but its only plastic, so it does not bother me that much.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Hmm....might be the mudflaps or the inner wheel lining. My BLQs still rub a little bit, but its only plastic, so it does not bother me that much.


It sounds metalic... Will check tomorrow but would be good to know what im looking for


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Black looks classy too tho. The two-tone is pretty epic tho. Every day I get in I'm like "I chose the right one" lol and (sureeeee) lol





lipprandt35 said:


> Ha! I had a B6 Passat with all black interior....hot as squirrel nuts!!! As soon as I saw the CC in cornsilk, I was like....shut up and take my money!!:beer::thumbup:


U guys suck lol


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

peterek said:


> Installed new rims
> 19x8.5 et 35
> Before
> 
> ...


Perfect choice of wheels..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

peterek said:


> It sounds metalic... Will check tomorrow but would be good to know what im looking for


8.5 wide with +35 offset is borderline poke for the rears. you might check your
wheels for rubbing. you may have to roll your fenders. what size tyre you running?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> 8.5 wide with +35 offset is borderline poke for the rears. you might check your
> wheels for rubbing. you may have to roll your fenders. what size tyre you running?


Im running 235/35/19 on 19x8.5 et 35 rim


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

sfccryder said:


> 8.5 wide with +35 offset is borderline poke for the rears. you might check your
> wheels for rubbing. you may have to roll your fenders. what size tyre you running?


I've ran that same setup on my '10 CC and again on my '13 with eibach's and have had zero issues. Maybe try an alignment?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

sfccryder said:


> 8.5 wide with +35 offset is borderline poke for the rears. you might check your
> wheels for rubbing. you may have to roll your fenders. what size tyre you running?





peterek said:


> Im running 235/35/19 on 19x8.5 et 35 rim


your running the right size tyres, and your not slammed, so it may be your mud
guards that are hitting when you go over bumps. that set-up should work with no
issues.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snapped a quick picture in the garage after i got my hid's back in. Mr and the Mrs


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> And a special welcome to the Candy White family ......feel free to ask us any question that comes up...there's a great group of guys here.



Exactly why I joined this forum. Tons of great info and extremely helpful people. This should be a great ride.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got my RNS510 sorted out after the dealer fitted it.

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums...=view&current=20130622_191604_zps92c3784e.jpg


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

What's going on guys? Just joined the VW family by picking up my new CC on Friday. I'm loving this thing so far and was wondering why I hadn't picked one up before now. It's pretty stock right now, but I have some different wheels on the way and need to setup an appt @ the tint shop. Pics to come shortly. Hope all is well.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Solowerks install last weekend and the ride is great. Firmer then stock, but not as bad as I though


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

oates1906 said:


> What's going on guys? Just joined the VW family by picking up my new CC on Friday. I'm loving this thing so far and was wondering why I hadn't picked one up before now. It's pretty stock right now, but I have some different wheels on the way and need to setup an appt @ the tint shop. Pics to come shortly. Hope all is well.


Someone is already getting the mod bug lol mine hasn't gone away either. Got euro switch, xenon bulbs, and led license plate lights coming soon lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I finally got around to studying stuff and created a wiring diagram for the seats ! Then proceeded to hack the wiring and make the fans work :laugh:




























I don't know why the light is blue, I thought it would be green..

Details: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...al-project&p=82271958&viewfull=1#post82271958


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I finally got around to studying stuff and created a wiring diagram for the seats ! Then proceeded to hack the wiring and make the fans work :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vented seats!?????!! Where do I buy? Lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Vented seats!?????!! Where do I buy? Lol


Hehe.. AFAIK the prefacelift CC was never offered with climate-controlled seats in the US.. you would have to order them from across the pond.. start here http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...&_nkw=passat+cc+ledersitze&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very easily carried 20 2x4x8's









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Very easily carried 20 2x4x8's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way! ^ I would have rented a pickup for $20 at home depot.

On the other hand....good to know .


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> No way! ^ I would have rented a pickup for $20 at home depot.
> 
> On the other hand....good to know .


I could have put 2x4x10's...

Mind you I was only going 7 miles with no traffic.



Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wash and another coat of sealant. 










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

*AutoX*

I put the stock shoes on and took the big boned German girl to an Autocross.




She is very thirsty when run hard.



The CC did very well and showed that German engineering is fantastic. I put myself in a class with Subies, STI, and a couple of FRS'S, and BRZ's. The CC got 1st, with second place 2.689 seconds behind per lap. We were also faster than a bunch of other stuff, some Mustang GT's, and a couple of Evo's to name a few.

We should be proud of CC's, they can do it all.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Walter!!! Wish I would've known lol totally would've gone


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I decided last night, was a blast.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang theres a few ppl that have auto crossed their CCs :thumbup: makes me want to go out and try....it seems like a blast


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Next time let me know and I'll go for sure! See if you can keep up  haha


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Bit of DIY on the CC today.

First I cut a hole









Phil got the welder out after I crafted an infill piece.









Testing in progress









All done on the drivers side but not enough pipe to do the passenger side but low all the same.









All in all a good day.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Did I read here somewhere that newer CC back seats dont fit into older CCs? Ive a 2009 CC and im looking at a new leather interior, but its got the middle bumper seat in it, so im not sure will it fit my car.
Looking for a RHD full leather interior with the same wiring as my car already has is proving a real pain.


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

Washed and waxed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice interlaggos :thumbup:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Bit of DIY on the CC today.
> 
> First I cut a hole
> 
> ...


Super Clean sir!!! I'm gonna go outside and kick my CC right quick.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

aRe757 said:


> Super Clean sir!!! I'm gonna go outside and kick my CC right quick.


Lmfao!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Um, no words. Just pictures


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ouch!!!!....that freaking sucks Danny....did u catch who did it?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish I did. I was in Philly at my daughters graduation. Came out and my dad asked me if it was there before. After I finished crying and yelling at God(...jk) I got in and left. No one left a note or anything like that.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wish I did. I was in Philly at my daughters graduation. Came out and my dad asked me if it was there before. After I finished crying and yelling at God(...jk) I got in and left. No one left a note or anything like that.


Dam man that sucks....sorry bro


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wish I did. I was in Philly at my daughters graduation. Came out and my dad asked me if it was there before. After I finished crying and yelling at God(...jk) I got in and left. No one left a note or anything like that.


Sorry to hear. I feel your pain.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah. Well there's nothing I can do now but fix it. Maybe I can get my tails tinted while its in there


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats a good idea....get ur tails tinted and the rear reflectors blacked out as well....see if theyll do the front turn signals as well


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes I'm going to see if they can do all of them.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Um, no words. Just pictures



Thats freaking terrible bro!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Traded her in...4 years and 4 months later...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

peterek said:


> Installed new rims
> 19x8.5 et 35
> Before
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. Good combination! :thumbup:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ebay aspherical mirrors
st coilovers










i got a set of tpms sensors from another 2013 cc, so i'm gonna swap tpms sensors and move my bbs ck's from my mk6 gti to the cc.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Did I read here somewhere that newer CC back seats dont fit into older CCs? Ive a 2009 CC and im looking at a new leather interior, but its got the middle bumper seat in it, so im not sure will it fit my car.
> Looking for a RHD full leather interior with the same wiring as my car already has is proving a real pain.


Anyone?



cleanmk2gti said:


> Um, no words. Just pictures


What happened to your wheels? Some bad scuffing there.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Um, no words. Just pictures


If you look at the damage to the wheel and the car it looks as though it was done at the same time but with the offending object stationery and your car moving.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Will22 said:


> If you look at the damage to the wheel and the car it looks as though it was done at the same time but with the offending object stationery and your car moving.


Very good point. It's likely that this was not a hit&run, you probably didn't realize what's happening because you didn't hear anything,


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Went to Beer Fest up north in Flagstaff, AZ. Might go back again this weekend just to beat the heat since it's gonna be 118°/91° next weekend  
























































Stayed across from the NAU campus, cool looking buildings...


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pics as promised...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went out for a private shoot yesterday and this is what happened


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a little preview


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

HDR is too overused...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

giecsar said:


> HDR is too overused...


Never done those with my car until now so to me, they're not lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


>


Photo looks good...but I would never take my car through one of those!
Saw too many vehicles get all scratched up from them when I used to detail cars. 
Just an fyi...:beer:


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Talk about perfect timing, nice shot. 


llo07brasil said:


> Went out for a private shoot yesterday and this is what happened


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Just a little preview


Nice llo07brasil! Looks good my friend! Naples huh? I'm in Estero and work in Naples. Small world...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Photo looks good...but I would never take my car through one of those!
> Saw too many vehicles get all scratched up from them when I used to detail cars.
> Just an fyi...:beer:


He speaks the truth....those things are horrible:thumbdown:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

oates1906 said:


> Nice llo07brasil! Looks good my friend! Naples huh? I'm in Estero and work in Naples. Small world...


Shoot me a pm


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> He speaks the truth....those things are horrible:thumbdown:


I needed something quick. Photo shoot was sort of last minute lol that one is fairly new so it wasn't bad on paint


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I needed something quick. Photo shoot was sort of last minute lol that one is fairly new so it wasn't bad on paint


I hear ya....but thats why u need some waterless wash n wax spray....ive gone 2 weeks without a wash cuz ive been busy but my car still looks pretty decent cuz ive sprayed it a couple times here and there


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Even my work locker is KOWCCAPPROVED!!!!....lol


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Took it for a photo shoot on my lunch break


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally got the new wheels on. Better pics and specs soon


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Nice work RICO that IC is gunna be awesome. I wish i could try one out. S3 IC is working for now but I would like something that cools better. Trying to avoid meth/water injection.
> 
> Think I may treat myself to some 100 octane fun this weekend.
> K04 100 Octane tune = :laugh:


Sweet man! Why do you want to not use your WAI System anymore?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Even my work locker is KOWCCAPPROVED!!!!....lol


:laugh: Very nice! :thumbup:



Trock_Mcbad said:


> Finally got the new wheels on. Better pics and specs soon


Car looks great man!:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :laugh: Very nice! :thumbup:


Thank you brother....gotta show some neuspeed love


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Dropped off my CC with my wife while I installed her intake and worked on AZ_CC to sell me his TOP.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

X37 said:


> Took it for a photo shoot on my lunch break


Stevens creek VW??!?? That's where I used to buy my dubs when I resided in San Jose!!

Never seen those Rims look as good as they do on your cc! Beautiful!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stevens creek VW??!?? That's where I used to buy my dubs when I resided in San Jose!!
> 
> Never seen those Rims look as good as they do on your cc! Beautiful!!!


Those are Ricos old Bentleys :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Dropped off my CC with my wife while I installed her intake and worked on AZ_CC to sell me his TOP.


Well see brother well see....that neuspeed TOP is a pretty penny....its a pretty piece but it costs a pretty penny


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Stevens creek VW??!?? That's where I used to buy my dubs when I resided in San Jose!!
> 
> Never seen those Rims look as good as they do on your cc! Beautiful!!!


 I thought they looked pretty good on my car. 










AZ_CC said:


> Those are Ricos old Bentleys :laugh:


He's just a hater. Lol! :laugh:



AZ_CC said:


> Well see brother well see....that neuspeed TOP is a pretty penny....its a pretty piece but it costs a pretty penny


You know you want it.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Finally got the new wheels on. Better pics and specs soon


Rotiform SNA cast 19x9 ET40?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

crazywayne311 said:


> Traded her in...4 years and 4 months later...


Let's see the replacement


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Even my work locker is KOWCCAPPROVED!!!!....lol


Represent brother!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> He's just a hater. Lol! :laugh:
> 
> You know you want it.


Dont worry bro....haters gonna hate!!!! :laugh: but man yea i do want that TOP but im trying to save my pennies for the BLQs


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

van33 said:


> Let's see the replacement


This is all I got for now. I stopped at my grandparents down the street to show them and just took this with the iPhone quick



2013.5 Frost Silver GLI Autobahn with Nav. (210hp) 

Lets just say that this thing is insanely nice!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> This is all I got for now. I stopped at my grandparents down the street to show them and just took this with the iPhone quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard this year was the last year for that silver. Nice pickup although I still don't think it's as nice inside as the CC, although all the new tech stuff is great. I really enjoy the bluetooth streaming of that new module.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

giecsar said:


> Very good point. It's likely that this was not a hit&run, you probably didn't realize what's happening because you didn't hear anything,


Blah! No the wheel was scuffed later on in the day. It just looks like it matches the damage. Very good observations though guys. And with the damage I would have felt it. I didn't park on passenger side at all. I was parked on drivers side. White marking on the body. Black on the wheel.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Rico I'm still waiting on my stickers.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh I took the CC to the Bruno Mars concert in Philly. It was a great freaking show. Sound felt like it was beating my chest in with a bat


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Opinions people. Should I just sell my brand new train horn to fund the rest of my meth setup or should I get my springs. Or should I sell my Injen and get my neuspeed. Well I may be able to do that without messing with the other options. I should have my exhaust done next week and for cheap. I found a friend who works in a exhaust shop. 

Also I need my approval stickers. Please she'd done light on my dilemma. I'm pressing more towards water/meth. Once I sell the train horn I should have my money for it. Then ill need to get it installed which is another couple hundred.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Opinions people. Should I just sell my brand new train horn to fund the rest of my meth setup or should I get my springs. Or should I sell my Injen and get my neuspeed. Well I may be able to do that without messing with the other options. I should have my exhaust done next week and for cheap. I found a friend who works in a exhaust shop.
> 
> Also I need my approval stickers. Please she'd done light on my dilemma. I'm pressing more towards water/meth. Once I sell the train horn I should have my money for it. Then ill need to get it installed which is another couple hundred.


You have too many cars, that's your problem.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

giecsar said:


> You have too many cars, that's your problem.


Are you a woman? Because that is something a woman would say lol


----------



## TiimyCC (Jun 25, 2013)

*In-dash iPad Mini*

Not today but haven`t had time to join and upload before now  Got sick of the stock CD/NAV and its lack of usb/aux connection. So ended up swapping it out with a new 1Din Sony with App control that is hidden behind the mount. Very happy with the results.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TiimyCC said:


> Not today but haven`t had time to join and upload before now  Got sick of the stock CD/NAV and its lack of usb/aux connection. So ended up swapping it out with a new 1Din Sony with App control that is hidden behind the mount. Very happy with the results.


Timmy, very nice Job! All the steering wheel controls work properly still?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've seen several vids on YouTube in re: to this iPad setup, but has anyone seen it live? Specifically an RNS-510 swap to iPad mini? For example, on my 510, every time I change a control, such as A/C temp, wind direction, turn on/off heated seats, etc....I get a confirmation on my screen, which I like to see. Now, will I lose all that with the swap? How about all the head unit settings, I'm assuming all that is gone as well?

I'm aware that the physical 510 will still be plugged in and tucked away behind the dash somewhere.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Vossens mounted! (New thread started)






















More pics & specs to follow on "Vossen" thread.....

TM


----------



## TiimyCC (Jun 25, 2013)

*Wash and rear badge insert*

Washed it and put on the rear badge insert bought from Deautokey 
Before








After








New wheels, waiting for time to put on H&R springs


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Dont worry bro....haters gonna hate!!!! :laugh: but man yea i do want that TOP but im trying to save my pennies for the BLQs


I hear ya bro! I'm saving as much money as possible to have my car done by SoCal Euro. There is so many other things that I would love to buy right now, but I have to keep my goals in mind. First world problems. :laugh:



cleanmk2gti said:


> Hey Rico I'm still waiting on my stickers.


For someone that's getting something for free you sure are demanding. LOL! JK. :laugh: eace:
I am sorry, but I haven't had time to do anything the last couple weeks. I still owe Kareem a couple stickers as well, but I'll be sending you guys your stickers by the end of the week...hopefully!:wave:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> I hear ya bro! I'm saving as much money as possible to have my car done by SoCal Euro. There is so many other things that I would love to buy right now, but I have to keep my goals in mind. First world problems. :laugh:


What you planning to have done by SoCal Euro?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I've seen several vids on YouTube in re: to this iPad setup, but has anyone seen it live? Specifically an RNS-510 swap to iPad mini? For example, on my 510, every time I change a control, such as A/C temp, wind direction, turn on/off heated seats, etc....I get a confirmation on my screen, which I like to see. Now, will I lose all that with the swap? How about all the head unit settings, I'm assuming all that is gone as well?
> 
> I'm aware that the physical 510 will still be plugged in and tucked away behind the dash somewhere.


The RNS-510 is replaced completely by the iPad/ iPad Mini/ Nexus 7 and a single din deck which would handle the interface to the car's audio system.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> The RNS-510 is replaced completely by the iPad/ iPad Mini/ Nexus 7 and a single din deck which would handle the interface to the car's audio system.


Tis interesting, how well does the tablet integrate with the stereo? any specific single DIN stereo for this job that maintains all steering wheel function? Does it have an app that will allow the control of the HU's EQ?

More details please? Ive got an iPad 2 that just sits in my cabinet...would that fit?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Tis interesting, how well does the tablet integrate with the stereo? any specific single DIN stereo for this job that maintains all steering wheel function? Does it have an app that will allow the control of the HU's EQ?
> 
> More details please? Ive got an iPad 2 that just sits in my cabinet...would that fit?


You can check out this link for more info and to get a better idea of what's involved. I'm at work right now, otherwise I'd link to the videos directly. The iPad 2 would need quite a bit more custom fabrication because I think it's bigger than the dash piece in our cars. Most ppl go with a specific range of Sony radios because there's an ipad/ iphone app to control them.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Fitting the touaregs this morning!

Just need to get them refinished and get some curb rashes buffed off (the pain of buying used wheels)


















Let me know what u guys think


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

:thumbdown:


RICO85 said:


> I hear ya bro! I'm saving as much money as possible to have my car done by SoCal Euro. There is so many other things that I would love to buy right now, but I have to keep my goals in mind. First world problems. :laugh:


I hear ya bro....im hoping to leave socal euro with them BLQs


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Fitting the touaregs this morning!
> 
> Just need to get them refinished and get some curb rashes buffed off (the pain of buying used wheels)
> 
> ...


Those look crazy!!!!....but in a good way....they definitely are different :thumbup:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Door Sills for CC*

installed door sills
perfect fit, no cutting
looks very OEM
they reduced wind noise when going high speed
but not a huge difference


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Fitting the touaregs this morning!
> 
> Just need to get them refinished and get some curb rashes buffed off (the pain of buying used wheels)
> 
> ...


Do you have condensation in your driver side tail?

Wheels look good. What color are you planning on painting them once refinished?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> You can check out this link for more info and to get a better idea of what's involved. I'm at work right now, otherwise I'd link to the videos directly. The iPad 2 would need quite a bit more custom fabrication because I think it's bigger than the dash piece in our cars. Most ppl go with a specific range of Sony radios because there's an ipad/ iphone app to control them.


Ive visited that site before. those prices are really high for all the equipment...almost not worth it.

Maybe Appradio3 or www.customgadz.com for this guy.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Do you have condensation in your driver side tail?
> 
> Wheels look good. What color are you planning on painting them once refinished?


Yes I do  getting a replacement next pay check though.. Lol

And that's a surprise


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Yes I do  getting a replacement next pay check though.. Lol
> 
> And that's a surprise


I vote salmon colored...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I vote salmon colored...


Hahaha you revealed my secret man! Lol jk


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Rotiform SNA cast 19x9 ET40?


Et 35 225/35/19


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Yes I do  getting a replacement next pay check though.. Lol
> 
> And that's a surprise


The warranty will replace that light.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> The warranty will replace that light.


Even on his 2009?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Even on his 2009?


I pay for th extended warrantee and I never thought to ask vw


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Ive visited that site before. those prices are really high for all the equipment...almost not worth it.
> 
> Maybe Appradio3 or www.customgadz.com for this guy.


 :thumbup:
I just gave that link for general information. I'd never buy anything from them. With enough time and research you can easily do this crap yourself. Plus it would be more satisfying. I might look into fabricating my own custom dash kit later this year when I get bored with this RNS-510 I just bought :laugh:.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Fitting the touaregs this morning!
> 
> Just need to get them refinished and get some curb rashes buffed off (the pain of buying used wheels)
> 
> ...


They look cool and as stated, crazy in a good way. We always see black wheels on a white car, but can't say I've ever seen the opposite as you've done. Not sure what color you're refinishing them in, but Hyper Silver should look real nice. 




cleanmk2gti said:


> Oh I took the CC to the Bruno Mars concert in Philly. It was a great freaking show. Sound felt like it was beating my chest in with a bat


I was there last night too man. Really great show and you're absolutely right about the sound system (ESP. The bass!). Those damn explosions with the pyrotechnics killed my ears though!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Fitting the touaregs this morning!
> 
> Just need to get them refinished and get some curb rashes buffed off (the pain of buying used wheels)
> 
> ...


Very similar to the Bentleys...very nice!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Only difference is the center


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> What you planning to have done by SoCal Euro?


Coilovers, Neuspeed wheels, Neuspeed intercooler, K04 with custom Neuspeed tune, catch can, P3cars gauge, and I can't think of the rest at the moment.



AZ_CC said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> I hear ya bro....im hoping to leave socal euro with them BLQs


Why not roll to SoCal Euro with BLQs?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Only difference is the center


Thats a real nice style wheel....simple yet elegant



RICO85 said:


> Coilovers, Neuspeed wheels, Neuspeed intercooler, K04 with custom Neuspeed tune, catch can, P3cars gauge, and I can't think of the rest at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not roll to SoCal Euro with BLQs?



Thats a nice mod list....i cant wait to go to that show....were definitely gonna have to have some fun runs then especially since i wont have the kids this time

And i soo wish i could roll there with them all done up and stuff....i have a couple benjos already save bug i also need to save for powder coating....im txting u right now after this post


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I vote salmon colored...


Yeah but what part of the salmon?




I would leave them white, I think it looks the dogs important bits. I wonder what they would look like on a white car.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Yeah but what part of the salmon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol and well I haven't completely decided yet, I need to get the carb marks repaired first


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Coilovers, Neuspeed wheels, Neuspeed intercooler, K04 with custom Neuspeed tune, catch can, P3cars gauge, and I can't think of the rest at the moment.
> 
> Why not roll to SoCal Euro with BLQs?


I think this calls for another meet up before or during SoCal Euro!
Coilovers, whats the plan?
Neuspeed wheels, good
Neuspeed intercooler is already strapped to your car no? Maybe I will join you on this one, do you know price?
K04 DO IT!!! custom tune DO IT!!!
Catch can, had one on my A3 it didn't do much and actually caused lag problems and doesn't help with valves either...but go for it if you want not gunna hurt but you can save the money.
P3 is AMAZING, had one for a minute. easy install and addicting...but not needed so i ditched it.
And great list so far, your car is going to be greater with this stuff added. 

Sean looks like your getting some BLQs! Pinch those pennys!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I think this calls for another meet up before or during SoCal Euro!
> Coilovers, whats the plan?
> Neuspeed wheels, good
> Neuspeed intercooler is already strapped to your car no? Maybe I will join you on this one, do you know price?
> ...



Yea man im trying....they will be mine soon enough....i want them bad....but good things come in good time....once rico gets his new wheels everything else will fall in place....we definitely need to meet up and hang out at socal euro....im going with another CC buddy local to me (MrRline)


And Chris if u do get the neuspeed IC i might be interested in ur s3


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Even on his 2009?


I've had two lights replaced on my 2010


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> I was there last night too man. Really great show and you're absolutely right about the sound system (ESP. The bass!). Those damn explosions with the pyrotechnics killed my ears though!


Where is Sb1 at? I was in section 6 row 3 seats 9&10. I have to admit my seats were facking awesome though next time ill be in the middle. I paid about $360 for the seats. 

And yes the show was absolutely amazing. He had great crowd control and is a great performer. You can tell that the whole band has fun all the time. All the women had my eardrums bleeding lmao. My girl had the biggest smile on her face the whole time. I loved when he came back out and did his session on the drums. That sounded amazing. 

But yes the bass was crazy!!! I liked how the drapes covered the stage with the jungle theme and the lights behind it matched with the sound was absolutely stunning. But again right when the sound system turned on for them I was like WOAH!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> I think this calls for another meet up before or during SoCal Euro!
> Coilovers, whats the plan?
> Neuspeed wheels, good
> Neuspeed intercooler is already strapped to your car no? Maybe I will join you on this one, do you know price?
> ...


We definitely have to meet up soon. I've been meaning to hit you up too. I need your expertise on detailing. What do you suggest I use on my interior? Specifically the doors, and dash. I've noticed some drying on a couple spots, and the Adam's interior detailer that I just started using is helping a little, but there is still a couple spots on the top of the door cards that look a little dull.

As far as the mod list goes. I plan on going with Bilstein coilovers, the PSS10's have a listed drop of about 1 inch and 3/4's. I'll see how they settle at the lowest setting, and go from there. 
Neuspeed intercooler I do not have on my car yet, but I should have it on in a couple weeks. No word on price yet. Last week they were just test fitting everything, and taking measurements for the longer hoses that the CC requires.
K04, and custom tune. I can't wait!
The catch can is something that I want to have when I go K04 just in case. I've read that they don't do anything, but I figured I would buy one just to see if it makes a difference. I might change my mind on this though. 

Going back to the Neuspeed intercooler. I have talked to the guys at Neuspeed about setting up a possible group buy for us CC guys. If you are interested, or would like more info on this PM me.:wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> We definitely have to meet up soon. I've been meaning to hit you up too. I need your expertise on detailing. What do you suggest I use on my interior? Specifically the doors, and dash. I've noticed some drying on a couple spots, and the Adam's interior detailer that I just started using is helping a little, but there is still a couple spots on the top of the door cards that look a little dull.
> 
> As far as the mod list goes. I plan on going with Bilstein coilovers, the PSS10's have a listed drop of about 1 inch and 3/4's. I'll see how they settle at the lowest setting, and go from there.
> Neuspeed intercooler I do not have on my car yet, but I should have it on in a couple weeks. No word on price yet. Last week they were just test fitting everything, and taking measurements for the longer hoses that the CC requires.
> ...




That's pretty awesome Rico! Looking forward for the final results on the Neuspeed's Intercooler; indeed the VW Passat and the VW Passat CC require longer hoses!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rico,

Thank you so much for the PM you sent me! I just got back from a long Weekend, so I'll check it out and answer you soon!

Thank you very much for your help and support!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Rico,
> 
> Thank you so much for the PM you sent me! I just got back from a long Weekend, so I'll check it out and answer you soon!
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and support!


Anytime my friend! Glad to help. :wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had aspherical mirrors for over a year now and I love them! Just ordered another pair. This new pair is much darker (blue tint) than the current ones.....will see which set I decide to keep, and which i will throw into classifieds!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I've had aspherical mirrors for over a year now and I love them! Just ordered another pair. This new pair is much darker (blue tint) than the current ones.....will see which set I decide to keep, and which i will throw into classifieds!




Ill take them. Don't put them into the classifieds. I need a set. Give me a good price. Text me 484-553-7529


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Birthday Surprise*

so, while I was across town working in (Michigan), my friend surprised me by plastidip'n my front grill as a birthday gift IM IN LOVE!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*40K*

Hit 40k TODAY WOW! :wave:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Took a video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1RzF_a5vC4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ill take them. Don't put them into the classifieds. I need a set. Give me a good price. Text me 484-553-7529


U got it!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

X37 said:


> Took a video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1RzF_a5vC4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Classy tone! Very nice. Intake sound almost overpowers the exhaust!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

X37 said:


> Took a video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1RzF_a5vC4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I like it, what muffler did you say was deleted and did you mean resonator or is it a muffler?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

The mid muffler, cuts weight and increases flow


----------



## BlingOnMyWrist (Feb 10, 2010)

Will22 said:


> I wonder what they would look like on a white car.


Not a CC, but on white.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you sir. Now don't try to rape me on a price lmao


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

X37 said:


> Took a video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1RzF_a5vC4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sounds great


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need to remove mine, straight pipe it and also remove my stock muffler/tips and put my other one on.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Gave it a much needed and deserved bath


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

az_cc said:


> gave it a much needed and deserved bath


looks great!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> looks great!!!


Thank you sir for those kind words


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Gave it a much needed and deserved bath


Wow never saw a photo of your car with the lights on before!
The darkened tails look awesome, and the license plate LEDs are also cool!

But if you were to drive around with a car like that in Italy you'd probably get ticketed all the time.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Wow never saw a photo of your car with the lights on before!
> The darkened tails look awesome, and the license plate LEDs are also cool!
> 
> But if you were to drive around with a car like that in Italy you'd probably get ticketed all the time.



Thank you!!....yea they're pretty lax about that stuff here....i think the law states something like as long as they can been seen lit up from atleast 50 feet away theyre good to go....plus here in Phx its a pretty big city and cops have better stuff to do then write tickets for dark tinted tails....but im not gonna say i havent heard of ppl getting them


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thank you!!....yea they're pretty lax about that stuff here....i think the law states something like as long as they can been seen lit up from atleast 50 feet away theyre good to go....plus here in Phx its a pretty big city and cops have better stuff to do then write tickets for dark tinted tails....but im not gonna say i havent heard of ppl getting them


Here it's not just about that... the blacked out front windows are illegal, the color of the license plate lights is illegal, and so on and so forth.
I think the only part I can freely customize is the interior.

And cops are usually the absolute opposite of lax. One time, my coworkers were given parking tickets at work. Our parking lot is relatively isolated from the rest of the town... :banghead:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I need to get mine done as well. That way once I get the lights tinted, my turns and reflectors tinted and finally get time to plastidip the wheels. I will finally have my VADER_CC. I may just do all that and go with some Eibach springs for the time being. But my Water/Meth kit is going to be first. I am finally making connections and now I know people that work in exhaust shops and at the dealership and they should be able to help me finish up my two cars. Ive been ignoring the MKVI too much as well. I love my facking MKVI. I was driving with my girl today and I saw a few people rubber knecking when they saw it. They were even more surprised to see that is was a woman driving and that she was moving like a champ lol.

But just seeing the fruits of my labor by driving behind it gave me some type of satisfaction. I felt the same way when my took pictures of my MKII G60 on our way down to H20i the one year. That made me joyous. I was like giggity!! I feel like Quagmire each time I see my cars come together. I wish I would have kept mkii original Westy


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

hit 34000 yesterday, and added 2 stickers, and today, CC going to dealer for repair on truck (short on latch) and have them do oil change too..... 

searching ebay for good prices on goodies.... with my never ending lists of things in plan....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

giecsar said:


> Here it's not just about that... the blacked out front windows are illegal, the color of the license plate lights is illegal, and so on and so forth.
> I think the only part I can freely customize is the interior.
> 
> And cops are usually the absolute opposite of lax. One time, my coworkers were given parking tickets at work. Our parking lot is relatively isolated from the rest of the town... :banghead:


LMAO yeah there are some dick police officers out there. Out here in PA we are not allowed to tint our car windows, that was the last time I checked, but we still do anyway. They always mess with us in Bethlehem though. So I try to avoid that area at all costs. I was "talked to" in the Wawa parking lot 2 weeks ago. While pulling in, I cut the turn pretty tight to park in my handicapped parking spot. He then got into his car and rolled his window down. He asked me why I was driving erratically. I told him that it was his opinion that I was driving that way and that I did not feel that I did anything wrong. He got so pissed about this that he got out of his car and said I was disrespecting him by saying that to him. I told him I didnt care how disrespected he felt and that the situation at hand was based off of his opinions and not that I was breaking a law. 

He then asked for my license and I refused to give it to him. He asked for more information until I asked him If I was being detained and he declined to answer. He threatened to give me a citation if I did not give him my license. I told him that I did not do anything illegal so I did not have to give him my information. At that point he got out of the car and got into my face and I obviously did not back down. I told him that I would be calling his Lieutenant about his behavior. He was pissed about that but could not do anything. 

I think the police like to abuse their rights and things like that and if you do not know YOUR rights, they will walk all over you. I think his biggest issue with me was that I was parked in a handicapped parking spot and he did not believe that there was anything wrong with me. I think at that point he was unable to ask me anything about my handicap so he needed to find something else to bother me about. I also knew that he could not issue me a citation in the parking lot because it was private property. The only citation I could have received would be if I had an auto accident in the parking lot and was deemed at fault and if I physically hit a pedestrian in the parking lot. Cops are just d!cks sometimes


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Here it's not just about that... the blacked out front windows are illegal, the color of the license plate lights is illegal, and so on and so forth.
> I think the only part I can freely customize is the interior.
> 
> And cops are usually the absolute opposite of lax. One time, my coworkers were given parking tickets at work. Our parking lot is relatively isolated from the rest of the town... :banghead:


Dam man that totally sucks....makes me grateful for what i have and what i can do....also makes me PROUD TO BE AN
AMERICAN:heart: :beer:

danny boy im glad to see ur getting the ball moving on ur cars....clocks ticking for wuste next year


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

siili said:


> hit 34000 yesterday, and added 2 stickers, and today, CC going to dealer for repair on truck (short on latch) and have them do oil change too.....
> 
> searching ebay for good prices on goodies.... with my never ending lists of things in plan....


I need to add my stickers to my car as well. I am still waiting for my APR stickers/decals. Ian from APR said he was going to send them more than a month ago and I have yet to see them. Makes me not want to ever get a car tuned with them anymore. Not sure why cant spare 3 stickers/decals after I have spent thousands with them and they act like they cant spare a few stickers/decals that are worth $2-$3 each. I need to get my "I void warranties" sticker on it as well. And waiting for the best sticker of them all. The KOWCC approved sticker/decal. I wont go on a rampage like I did with the MKII LOL.:laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> danny boy im glad to see ur getting the ball moving on ur cars....clocks ticking for wuste next year


I cant wait to have a beer with you guys out there. How much are hotels out there? Are they reasonably priced? I wouldnt mind getting one in AZ and cruising down to WUSTE


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I hear ya on that cop $hit Danny....i went to court for a "speeding" ticket last week....i was cruising and saw a buddy so we were next to eachother talking with no traffic around at 11pm and he comes outta nowhere and gives us ticket for speeding but yet we were just going over a bridge right before so there was nowhere he could have been to clock us....needless to say my friend didnt wanna put up with court bs and he just paid it....i went and took pics of the area and google mapped it and all and went to court ready to fight and the cop never showed up....DISMISSED


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I hear ya on that cop $hit Danny....i went to court for a "speeding" ticket last week....i was cruising and saw a buddy so we were next to eachother talking with no traffic around at 11pm and he comes outta nowhere and gives us ticket for speeding but yet we were just going over a bridge right before so there was nowhere he could have been to clock us....needless to say my friend didnt wanna put up with court bs and he just paid it....i went and took pics of the area and google mapped it and all and went to court ready to fight and the cop never showed up....DISMISSED


I love when they dont show. Ill tell you about how I beat two tickets about a year ago a little later today.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I cant wait to have a beer with you guys out there. How much are hotels out there? Are they reasonably priced? I wouldnt mind getting one in AZ and cruising down to WUSTE


I paid $218 for my room in vegas for 3 nights....and if u come down to AZ first to attend our big cruise up to wuste then u can just stay with me :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I love when they dont show. Ill tell you about how I beat two tickets about a year ago a little later today.


Yea i think he knew he didnt have anything anyways....he seemed like he was a new guy cuz he was very jittery and stuttering alot when explaining the ticket and stuff to us


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I paid $218 for my room in vegas for 3 nights....and if u come down to AZ first to attend our big cruise up to wuste then u can just stay with me :thumbup:


No funny business SEAN







lol. I was going to invite you up here as well if you ever came up here. Thanks man!!! SLUMBER PARTY


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i think he knew he didnt have anything anyways....he seemed like he was a new guy cuz he was very jittery and stuttering alot when explaining the ticket and stuff to us


Those are the guys I like to mess with lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> No funny business SEAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what happens in AZ stays in AZ  thx for the invite man me and the family might take u up on that someday and fly over and visit just for the hell of it since we fly for free....depending on what day u get here i can even take u out to one of the weekly local meets and show how we do it here in PHOENIX ARIZONA lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hey what happens in AZ stays in AZ  thx for the invite man me and the family might take u up on that someday and fly over and visit just for the hell of it since we fly for free....depending on what day u get here i can even take u out to one of the weekly local meets and show how we do it here in PHOENIX ARIZONA lol


Man that'd be great. I have plenty of room Here. I have a 4 bedroom 2.5 bath. The Basement bedroom has been converted into a game room but there is a futon in there that will work fine for you and your wife. And I have the spare bedroom on the 1st floor for the kids. If my eldest daughter is here I can have her share the room with my youngest daughter, and then your little one(s) can have that bedroom. 

My girl lived down in AZ when she was a kid when her dad was stationed out there. He was in the Air Force, in fact that just made him retire in December.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Man that'd be great. I have plenty of room Here. I have a 4 bedroom 2.5 bath. The Basement bedroom has been converted into a game room but there is a futon in there that will work fine for you and your wife. And I have the spare bedroom on the 1st floor for the kids. If my eldest daughter is here I can have her share the room with my youngest daughter, and then your little one(s) can have that bedroom.
> 
> My girl lived down in AZ when she was a kid when her dad was stationed out there. He was in the Air Force, in fact that just made him retire in December.


SAWEET!!!!....i always wanted to try out a real Philly cheese steak lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> SAWEET!!!!....i always wanted to try out a real Philly cheese steak lol


I can take you to a place that has a 2 foot cheesesteak for $13. It is made fresh and is one of the best cheesesteaks in phily.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I can take you to a place that has a 2 foot cheesesteak for $13. It is made fresh and is one of the best cheesesteaks in phily.


Hell yea that sounds awesome!!!!....great, its 4:30am here and im hungry for a cheese steak lol i better get to sleep before i knock out the whoke day and wake up at 3pm haha


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Slammed her on solowerks coils with 5 threads left in back, 7 threads left in front. =p


































Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Slammed her on solowerks coils with 5 threads left in back, 7 threads left in front. =p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll probably be my next purchase.. The racelands don't go any where near as low as I want to in the front


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need to add my stickers to my car as well. I am still waiting for my APR stickers/decals. Ian from APR said he was going to send them more than a month ago and I have yet to see them. Makes me not want to ever get a car tuned with them anymore. Not sure why cant spare 3 stickers/decals after I have spent thousands with them and they act like they cant spare a few stickers/decals that are worth $2-$3 each. I need to get my "I void warranties" sticker on it as well. And waiting for the best sticker of them all. The KOWCC approved sticker/decal. I wont go on a rampage like I did with the MKII LOL.:laugh:


yep I try go slow on stickers... since not much but found one on ebay on dsg no man pedal sticker and stig so I had to get both..... I've been looking on ebay mostly for them...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

siili said:


> yep I try go slow on stickers... since not much but found one on ebay on dsg no man pedal sticker and stig so I had to get both..... I've been looking on ebay mostly for them...


I have a decal guy that can do pretty much anything I want/need for a great price


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


>


Not sure how I feel about that. What did you paint it with? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

notamechanic said:


>


To each their own. I think it would look great if the wheels are going to match. If not it would look outta place. JMHO


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> To each their own. I think it would look great if the wheels are going to match. If not it would look outta place. JMHO


Agreed. That color needs to be present around the car to unify the whole thing otherwise you're eye catches the grille and gets stuck there. I personally liked the car the way it was, black as death lol! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kareem, Let me knw which mirrors i shld order bro 

Wana be KOWCC Approved


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Scheduled an appointment with a Unitronic dealer for next week, ordered a Carbonio Stage 1 and put on Continental Extreme Contact DWS with a "lifetime re-alignment plan" at Firestone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Scheduled an appointment with a Unitronic dealer for next week, ordered a Carbonio Stage 1 and put on Continental Extreme Contact DWS with a "lifetime re-alignment plan" at Firestone


You FINALLY chose a tuner congratulations lol ur gonna love the power afterwwrds :thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> You FINALLY chose a tuner congratulations lol ur gonna love the power afterwwrds :thumbup:


hahaha yeah dude, I grew several gray hairs out of this lol.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> hahaha yeah dude, I grew several gray hairs out of this lol.


I hear ya man....i was like that too a little when i narrowed things down to 2 tuners....u just wanna make sure u make the best possible choice....now get ready to want moar powa after the tune cuz it gets real addicting :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> And Chris if u do get the neuspeed IC i might be interested in ur s3


Lets see how this develops. I bet Neuspeed will be $899. Which may make me hold off unless the potential of a group buy.

But whatever you get if you need help with a install I am down to assist in person if i am available or help over the internet. do not pay anyone to do the job and save the money for more parts. it takes a while but you can easily do it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem, Let me knw which mirrors i shld order bro
> 
> Wana be KOWCC Approved


No prob bro, will let you know...they should arrive at the end of this week, along with myself.

I'm probably the only one right this second wearing a Neuspeed shirt on the beach at Riviera Maya!

Two people have asked me about the shirt already. I actually told one person that Rico sent me the shirt. He said, cool!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


>


My first "honest" impression is..................."I love it"

You need to match it with calipers and mirror caps. I would even paint the rear wing the same color!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Scheduled my appt. to get my Stage 1 APR tune at Linden VW on Friday. Also, I refrained from committing multiple felonies










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> We definitely have to meet up soon. I've been meaning to hit you up too. I need your expertise on detailing. What do you suggest I use on my interior? Specifically the doors, and dash. I've noticed some drying on a couple spots, and the Adam's interior detailer that I just started using is helping a little, but there is still a couple spots on the top of the door cards that look a little dull.
> 
> As far as the mod list goes. I plan on going with Bilstein coilovers, the PSS10's have a listed drop of about 1 inch and 3/4's. I'll see how they settle at the lowest setting, and go from there.
> Neuspeed intercooler I do not have on my car yet, but I should have it on in a couple weeks. No word on price yet. Last week they were just test fitting everything, and taking measurements for the longer hoses that the CC requires.
> ...


I can meet up anytime. 
Can I get pictures of the dash and door card? Is there physical flaking, dry to touch, or just weird looking? I have a few products but if all the oils in the plastic (vinyl) are drying up you will need to add that back before adding a top coat protecting product. I also find our interior sucks up a lot of the product. i use less interior product to clean my wifes pilot that I do just on the driver side door and dash of my car. Pictures or seeing it in person will really help me. I don;t want to just say try x product because it works because it needs to work for your specific situation.

I have never had bilstein coils just springs and struts but they are quality. i think they are conservative on the moar low though. Also PSS10s are adjustable dampening too right? I don;t want to talk you out of all your wants but I tend to go for the basic coilovers with no dampening adjustment to save money. because in all likeliness you are going to end up setting them up very similar to the set that exists without adjustment and will never change it again. so why pay the extra $$$s. If your gunna track it regularly it may be handy but i have bought them on many other cars and they are really not worth the extra bucks.

I hear that a lot about the IC hoses. Mine didn't require any sort of hose change or extension. I am not sure if it is a common misconception. I wish I had a friend with a GTI to measure TOP to IC length on both our cars. Even APR says something about hose extension which when i told them mine didn;t require anything like that all they said was "ohhh". But maybe the gap is different. But when i did my S3 IC install I just cut off the metal caps (not the hose) and everything worked fine. I have a feeling the first guy cut his actual hose and then said the gap was too long and thats all the internet remembers. Who knows someone with a GTI where we can measure this?

If you save money from catch can and PSS10's you could put that into the K04 and save money. Whos K04 you going with? AWE, APR?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> No prob bro, will let you know...they should arrive at the end of this week, along with myself.
> 
> I'm probably the only one right this second wearing a Neuspeed shirt on the beach at Riviera Maya!
> 
> Two people have asked me about the shirt already. I actually told one person that Rico sent me the shirt. He said, cool!


Pictures or it didn't happen. :laugh: Neuspeed shirt + beach = win:thumbup:

That's awesome bro! I'm glad you like the shirt.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I have a decal guy that can do pretty much anything I want/need for a great price


That's nice...　come to think of it, prez of the truck club I'm in do have plotter..... :laugh: I gotta give him a call.................


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Scheduled my appt. to get my Stage 1 APR tune at Linden VW on Friday. Also, I refrained from committing multiple felonies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: You are way more forgiving than me. That guy/girl would have never parked close to another car ever again. I hope no damage was done to your car.



S WORD said:


> I can meet up anytime.
> Can I get pictures of the dash and door card? Is there physical flaking, dry to touch, or just weird looking? I have a few products but if all the oils in the plastic (vinyl) are drying up you will need to add that back before adding a top coat protecting product. I also find our interior sucks up a lot of the product. i use less interior product to clean my wifes pilot that I do just on the driver side door and dash of my car. Pictures or seeing it in person will really help me. I don;t want to just say try x product because it works because it needs to work for your specific situation.
> 
> I have never had bilstein coils just springs and struts but they are quality. i think they are conservative on the moar low though. Also PSS10s are adjustable dampening too right? I don;t want to talk you out of all your wants but I tend to go for the basic coilovers with no dampening adjustment to save money. because in all likeliness you are going to end up setting them up very similar to the set that exists without adjustment and will never change it again. so why pay the extra $$$s. If your gunna track it regularly it may be handy but i have bought them on many other cars and they are really not worth the extra bucks.
> ...


I don't work this Friday or Saturday, so maybe we can meet up then. That way you can take a look at the dry spots in person.

I have actually been debating on getting Koni coilovers instead of the Bilsteins. I have been giving some thought to it, and if I can save some money to put towards the K04 then I don't see why not.

The hoses on the Neuspeed intercooler have to be longer for the CC than they do on the MK6 because we have a larger dust shield (I think that's what it is) for the AC condenser/radiator/stock IC.

I am planning on getting the APR K04 kit, and just having Neuspeed do the tune for me. I might also have a lead on a K04 with the internals replaced with bigger stuff. At this point it's all about which I can get for a better price, and what the cost will be for it.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*yay!*

an old member on here sent me a bday gift..










finally EURO SWITCH! :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Lets see how this develops. I bet Neuspeed will be $899. Which may make me hold off unless the potential of a group buy.
> 
> But whatever you get if you need help with a install I am down to assist in person if i am available or help over the internet. do not pay anyone to do the job and save the money for more parts. it takes a while but you can easily do it.


Sounds good brother....and yea well see the price....id like a neuspeed one too but price is key


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen. :laugh: Neuspeed shirt + beach = win:thumbup:
> 
> That's awesome bro! I'm glad you like the shirt.


Back at the room now....









I'll see if my wife will snap one tomorrow....will take shirt with me again


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

^^^Awesome location!!!


Snapped pic of my CC while sitting in my office, just love the lines of this car from every angle!

Thinking of doing a very light tint to the tails, what you guys think?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I personally think it looks good as is....maybe if u just got the R line tails, which are a little darker then regular ones....i think tinted tauls will throw the rest of the car off


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

dropped mine off at sunrise to get my trunk issue fixed and also oil change..... got 13 passat for loaner.... now I'm really sure that I made good choice buying CC..... don't like passat.....


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Back at the room now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bro! Enjoy your vacation, and safe travels back.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Sweet bro! Enjoy your vacation, and safe travels back.


Thx bro!

The things we gotta do for the familia.....it was this or, K04 + intercooler + TOP + charge pipe + down pipe + meth + enough for labor.

My wife thought the vaca was funner....what does she know....lol

Family ALWAYS first.....that's what I live for


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro!
> 
> The things we gotta do for the familia.....it was this or, K04 + intercooler + TOP + charge pipe + down pipe + meth + enough for labor.
> 
> ...


Wait!....it was vacation, or K04?! You made the wrong choice my friend. Lol! :laugh:

Just playing bro! Family always comes first. Happy wife, happy life. That's what married people always say to me, so I got to agree with you on the vacation being the right choice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally got the last piece of the puzzle for my RNS-510 retrofit project... Sirius antenna extension cable. Spent the evening pulling my interior apart to get to the damn antenna lead in the trunk. Now she's up and running smoothly with Sirius Travel Link plus traffic, bluetooth streaming from 9w7 retrofit fit and I also switched around the necessary pins to enable my armrest auxiliary jack once again. No need for the MDI retrofit as I had planned to do. Next up is APR or GIAC. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mEed said:


> an old member on here sent me a bday gift..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info on that vent please? Digital boost gauge?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> More info on that vent please? Digital boost gauge?


P3 digital gauge...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> More info on that vent please? Digital boost gauge?


+1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> P3 digital gauge...
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.



Yeah! Already saw this on a VW Golf GTI MKVI, but what's your experience with it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro!
> 
> The things we gotta do for the familia.....it was this or, K04 + intercooler + TOP + charge pipe + down pipe + meth + enough for labor.
> 
> ...


La Familia FTW!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah! Already saw this on a VW Golf GTI MKVI, but what's your experience with it!


I LOVE IT! its a bit pricey but its so elegant and it has multiple read-outs in one also a 0-60 timer.. if you have the money i say its worth it! i seriously would get it!

http://www.p3cars.com


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*=)*

took a pic lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


> took a pic lol


Sweet !!! Gotta love that euro switch!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sweet !!! Gotta love that euro switch!


:wave: 

ha ha, ya its sucha plain mod but im in LOVE


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


> :wave:
> 
> ha ha, ya its sucha plain mod but im in LOVE


I hear ya, sometimes it's the little things!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ^^^Awesome location!!!
> 
> 
> Snapped pic of my CC while sitting in my office, just love the lines of this car from every angle!
> ...


I think a light tint would look good, this is the same thing I am about to do. I am going to try the lamin-x gun smoke, or just get the Rline set. Since I just installed the black Dectane headlights on my white car, the bright red tails lights bother me.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I think a light tint would look good, this is the same thing I am about to do. I am going to try the lamin-x gun smoke, or just get the Rline set.


Honestly I like lamin-x it's a great product, but I think you'd be better off going the R-line tail lights in the end. That should be exactly the look you want and no extra work or film you can see on the outside.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Honestly I like lamin-x it's a great product, but I think you'd be better off going the R-line tail lights in the end. That should be exactly the look you want and no extra work or film you can see on the outside.


You are totally right, the lamin x would have been a quick fix. The Rlines are perfect in being only smoked in the right places, I don't want to make it harder for people to see me brake.


----------



## Stylz206 (Jan 27, 2013)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ^^^Awesome location!!!
> 
> 
> Snapped pic of my CC while sitting in my office, just love the lines of this car from every angle!
> ...


What wheels are you running?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stylz206 said:


> What wheels are you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Those are 19" saggitas


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those are 19" saggitas


Only the best wheels $ can buy.......lol

Agreed, R-line tails FTW.

R-line tails + Sags =


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Only the best wheels $ can buy.......lol


 +1


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Only the best wheels $ can buy.......lol
> 
> Agreed, R-line tails FTW.



Lugano's are the best oem wheel 


http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSCF0083_zps4b810392.jpg


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mEed said:


> took a pic lol


It's funny I've had my switch for a while now, and haven't gotten any vagcom done yet.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mEed said:


> took a pic lol


Get some clear side markers. It'll clean up the whole look of the car big time!


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

mEed said:


> an old member on here sent me a bday gift..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a p3 cars gauge? Do u like it?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mEed said:


> I LOVE IT! its a bit pricey but its so elegant and it has multiple read-outs in one also a 0-60 timer.. if you have the money i say its worth it! i seriously would get it!
> 
> http://www.p3cars.com


Yeah man, that's what I wanted to know! A guy who was selling his, told me it was really awesome... but at the same time, he wasn't really parting his car out to sell it... So I wasn't that sure about buying one, as you said it's pricey!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

KOWCC said:


> Back at the room now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Kareem would post pics from vacation.  Looks like a nice place. Enjoy it!!


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Only the best wheels $ can buy.......lol
> 
> Agreed, R-line tails FTW.
> 
> R-line tails + Sags =


Donno. Ive a major thing going on for Interlagos. The saggitas are nice, but if I had to choose, it'd be Interlagos every time.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to know what springs would you install on your CC (Indeed I have both of the):

VW Racing springs, or
Drivers Gear springs

I know that neither of them will slam the car, but it's for my Wife's Daily and here at Mexico speed bumps and pot holes are bad *ss! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Donno. Ive a major thing going on for Interlagos. The saggitas are nice, but if I had to choose, it'd be Interlagos every time.


See, this is what I love about cars - it's all personal preference. For me, I dislike Sags, and I couldn't get the Interlagos off my car quick enough (I literally took delivery of the car with the Interlagos already swapped out).


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Lugano's are the best oem wheel
> 
> 
> http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSCF0083_zps4b810392.jpg


Interlagos are nicest of all. Most people prefer Interlagos.
Second place Luganos.
Sagittas? 3rd...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Only the best wheels $ can buy.......lol
> 
> Agreed, R-line tails FTW.
> 
> R-line tails + Sags =


You're car is so awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Do you know where I can source the R-Line tails for a good price?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> I refrained from committing multiple felonies
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


You are a much better person than me.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered this set 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350776856939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Looks good on pictures


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> It's funny I've had my switch for a while now, and haven't gotten any vagcom done yet.


Bro there is no VAG needed.... unless ur going to setup rear fogs :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> You're car is so awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Do you know where I can source the R-Line tails for a good price?
> 
> Thanks!


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=290647247264

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> See, this is what I love about cars - it's all personal preference. For me, I dislike Sags, and I couldn't get the Interlagos off my car quick enough (I literally took delivery of the car with the Interlagos already swapped out).


I had 19" interlagos they are nice but from the distance they look like those stock base rims, they don't catch much attention from the distance , that's why i swapped them with RS5 wheels


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

looks like my cc is going to be in dealer until monday. they had to order harness to trunk switch since they confirmed there is short on harness..... 

I asked if they can do oil change (since I hasn't done it since I bought it month ago) but they confirmed me that they did oil change before I picked it up at 29755miles.... so I guess that's good.

sales guy that I dealt with did like what I did on CC, tint, goldcoast kit etc. he didn't even recognized until I came out the car he was infront of lol.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> You're car is so awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Do you know where I can source the R-Line tails for a good price?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes sir! And speaking of Mexico, that's where I am now on vacation....didn't realize how popular Dubs are here!

As for the R tails, PM [email protected] He's on the forums and he's easy to find. I've received all kinds of quotes with the worst being from this VW Dealer in Oakland Mi for $1,000 for the set.

Bud got them to me delivered for $360


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> See, this is what I love about cars - it's all personal preference. For me, I dislike Sags, and I couldn't get the Interlagos off my car quick enough (I literally took delivery of the car with the Interlagos already swapped out).


I was the same when I got my CC I hate the interlagos wheels and couldn't get rid of them quick enough and get the luganos on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Before I took delivery of my CC, I had already arranged the dealer to buy the interlagos that came stock on my CC.

I'll say this...if they were 19s stock, I would have never traded them.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> See, this is what I love about cars - it's all personal preference. For me, I dislike Sags, and I couldn't get the Interlagos off my car quick enough (I literally took delivery of the car with the Interlagos already swapped out).


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Big So Cal Euro got bumped up like 2 months, Rico you gunna make it? Sept instead of Nov this year.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got an oil change for $14.60 u gotta love coupons


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=290647247264
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Sweet! Thank you so much man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Yes sir! And speaking of Mexico, that's where I am now on vacation....didn't realize how popular Dubs are here!
> 
> As for the R tails, PM [email protected] He's on the forums and he's easy to find. I've received all kinds of quotes with the worst being from this VW Dealer in Oakland Mi for $1,000 for the set.
> 
> Bud got them to me delivered for $360




Thanks man! I have bought some parts from Bud at Keffer and he's an awesome guy (I even got Keffer's Decals!)

I hope you enjoy your vacations at La Riviera Maya... I just got back last Sunday/Monday (2:00 A.M... LOL) from New Orleans and it was pretty awesome!

Thanks again for the tips kind Sir!

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Before I took delivery of my CC, I had already arranged the dealer to buy the interlagos that came stock on my CC.
> 
> I'll say this...if they were 19s stock, I would have never traded them.


Yes, these are pretty nice wheels!

My first OEM option would be Helios,
Second one would be these wheels which are 19" as well










Then the BBS that come as standard on both Audi A3 S-Line abd Audi TT S-Line, then the Sagitta and then the Interlagos (since they're 18").


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Get some clear side markers. It'll clean up the whole look of the car big time!


im debating so bad, on either getting LED DRL switchbacks or just getting the straight EURO white side markers =( help?! LOL


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Gorillapimp said:


> Is that a p3 cars gauge? Do u like it?


yes sir! i love it! legit best bang for the buck


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Yes, these are pretty nice wheels!
> 
> My first OEM option would be Helios,
> Second one would be these wheels which are 19" as well
> ...


Are they Tiguan R line wheels repainted?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Big So Cal Euro got bumped up like 2 months, Rico you gunna make it? Sept instead of Nov this year.


Yes sir! I'm planning on having my car done by the end of August/ beginning of September. Hopefully have coilovers, and intercooler on in a couple of weeks.

I've decided to go with the Bilstein PSS instead of the PSS10's. I think that the PSS10's will be overkill for my car. I'm not going to track the car, and I was told that they are pretty stiff. I was looking at Koni's too, but the fact that I'd have to remove the rear struts in order to adjust the rebound on them made them a no go for me. If anything, someone will be getting some basically new Bilstein PSS coilovers for a good deal if I don't like them. :thumbup:

I know some of you guys are asking why I don't just get H&R's, or something else that everyone else is running.  My answer to you is: I don't want something that everyone else has.  :laugh: I am very picky when it comes to my upgrades, as most of us are, and with Bilstein I know I'm getting a quality product with a lifetime warranty. Yes, I know! The other coilovers previously mentioned are quality products, but I have always wanted a set of Bilstein coilovers, so I'm getting me some Bilstein's.  :screwy:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mEed said:


> im debating so bad, on either getting LED DRL switchbacks or just getting the straight EURO white side markers =( help?! LOL


IMO LED's don't look good unless you have the headlights to go along with it


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> IMO LED's don't look good unless you have the headlights to go along with it


ya your right about that.. ahh decisions decisions =/


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> IMO LED's don't look good unless you have the headlights to go along with it


:screwy: I disagree


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> :screwy: I disagree


rico LINK me to those?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Will22 said:


> Are they Tiguan R line wheels repainted?


No idea man! Sorry!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Yes sir! I'm planning on having my car done by the end of August/ beginning of September. Hopefully have coilovers, and intercooler on in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I've decided to go with the Bilstein PSS instead of the PSS10's. I think that the PSS10's will be overkill for my car. I'm not going to track the car, and I was told that they are pretty stiff. I was looking at Koni's too, but the fact that I'd have to remove the rear struts in order to adjust the rebound on them made them a no go for me. If anything, someone will be getting some basically new Bilstein PSS coilovers for a good deal if I don't like them. :thumbup:
> 
> I know some of you guys are asking why I don't just get H&R's, or something else that everyone else is running.  My answer to you is: I don't want something that everyone else has.  :laugh: I am very picky when it comes to my upgrades, as most of us are, and with Bilstein I know I'm getting a quality product with a lifetime warranty. Yes, I know! The other coilovers previously mentioned are quality products, but I have always wanted a set of Bilstein coilovers, so I'm getting me some Bilstein's.  :screwy:


I had Bilstein's PSS10 coilovers on my ex-Jetta MKV and I loved them so much! And taling about being picky, since by that time there wasn't any info regarding you could use these coilovers in a MVI as well a sold them and bought shocks and springs to be sure I was installing the proper parts on my car! LOL


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

mEed said:


> rico LINK me to those?


Couldn't find the exact ones that I bought, but these look exactly like the ones I have.
Link from my phone-
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=321125735370


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Couldn't find the exact ones that I bought, but these look exactly like the ones I have.
> Link from my phone-
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=321125735370


Pretty nice Nico, I thought you had the Achtung ones! For how long have you had them installed in your car? Are these plug 'n play or plug 'n pray 'n trim 'n add resistors?

Thanks for these info man!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Beto,

I've had mine for about 10 months now, and I've had no issues with them at all. They are plug and play, but you do have to run a wire into the fuse box inside the car to power the DRL LEDs. They use the stock connecters for the turn signals, but the DRLs require you to run the wire into the fuse box.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks man! I have bought some parts from Bud at Keffer and he's an awesome guy (I even got Keffer's Decals!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy your vacations at La Riviera Maya... I just got back last Sunday/Monday (2:00 A.M... LOL) from New Orleans and it was pretty awesome!
> 
> ...


Brother, anytime!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Brother, anytime!


Thanks man!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Are they Tiguan R line wheels repainted?





BETOGLI said:


> No idea man! Sorry!


Yes they are. They are called Savannah and VW offers them only on the Tiguan.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Beto,
> 
> I've had mine for about 10 months now, and I've had no issues with them at all. They are plug and play, but you do have to run a wire into the fuse box inside the car to power the DRL LEDs. They use the stock connecters for the turn signals, but the DRLs require you to run the wire into the fuse box.


They do not "require" you to run the wire into the fuse box. You can tap into the headlights, which are closer, and then you will also be able to alter their behaviour via VAG-COM :thumbup:
No resistor will be needed if you have the stock bulbs in the headlights. If you decide to put LEDs in the headlights as well, then you will have to add a resistor somewhere.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

giecsar said:


> They do not "require" you to run the wire into the fuse box. You can tap into the headlights, which are closer, and then you will also be able to alter their behaviour via VAG-COM :thumbup:
> No resistor will be needed if you have the stock bulbs in the headlights. If you decide to put LEDs in the headlights as well, then you will have to add a resistor somewhere.


You are correct that they do not "require" you to run the wire into the fuse box, but tapping into the headlights so you can control them via vagcom is kinda pointless in my opinion. Doing this will not only make it so you have to cut into the stock wiring, but it will also make them only usable with the headlights on. If you want to cut into your stock wiring for LEDs, then why not just buy the DEPO/Dectane lights? Personally I don't want to cut into my stock wiring, and in my opinion doing what you suggested makes having these pointless. After all these are "DRLs" even if you we're to tap into the parking lights so that they will turn on when your parking lights are on only is still pointless. I disabled my factory DRLs via vagcom, so I use these instead. Since I have the Euro switch I can also run these with my parking lights just by turning my switch to the correct position, and I didn't have to cut into factory wiring. In my case tapping into the stock wiring was pointless because I do not intend to turn these off at any time, and with a simple turn of my Euro switch I can run these with any other lights that I have control of, and I didn't have to cut into the stock wiring. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Agreed! DRLs' Main purpose is to be on when headlights are not on! IMO it's ok to run them with fogs, depending on setup. Some States, if not all, limit the number of forward facing lights that can be on at one time...hence the reason why fogs turn off when high beams are on........but i Vagged that too....lol 

And cutting into stock wiring is the biggest no-no of all. The CCs BCM is already sensitive as is, and you really don't want to mess with it.

In my case I plugged in the DDM HID conversion kit and it fried my Body Control Module, 30 days later and several $1,000s later the part finally arrived from GmbH, because its not stocked in the US. Thank God my dealer honored my warranty.... In they wanted they could have been jerks about it because they could see how every bulb in my car is an LED.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lesson learned: when playing with bulbs, the smaller low output bulbs such as 194s, festoons, seem to be OK. However the Conversion style, with ballasts, igniters, decoders....for high output lights that are meant to project, such as fogs........you are taking a risk. They may work at first, even for a few years, but they are slowly killing your electrical components. This was the advise of a Master Tech at my dealer.

My personal advice, from personal experience..if you get a bulb out error that goes away by itself you NEED to replace it with a Cannes bulb. In my case my turn signals would cause an error ever time I would start the car. My fix was to turn the flashers on for 3 seconds.......the code would go away. But this "going in and out" of error codes harms the modules.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Beto,
> 
> I've had mine for about 10 months now, and I've had no issues with them at all. They are plug and play, but you do have to run a wire into the fuse box inside the car to power the DRL LEDs. They use the stock connecters for the turn signals, but the DRLs require you to run the wire into the fuse box.





giecsar said:


> They do not "require" you to run the wire into the fuse box. You can tap into the headlights, which are closer, and then you will also be able to alter their behaviour via VAG-COM :thumbup:
> No resistor will be needed if you have the stock bulbs in the headlights. If you decide to put LEDs in the headlights as well, then you will have to add a resistor somewhere.


Thank you so much Guys! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :screwy: I disagree


Hey Rico where did you get those LED parking/signal lights? Are they plug and play or are they are real PITA? I love the look and want to add them to My Silver RLine


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

scratch that I see you posted answers to all of my questions. One last question though, when you run the wire into the fuse box do you need to do any VagCom to make them run as your daytime headlights? I dont have the euro switch.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

installed some OEM 20x8.5 et33 5x112 Peelers with 245/30/20 Achilles ATR Sports


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

bronz said:


> installed some OEM 20x8.5 et33 5x112 Peelers with 245/30/20 Achilles ATR Sports


Looks very nice, dude. How do you like the tires considering that you haven't ran them for very long? What suspension are you on?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bronz said:


> installed some OEM 20x8.5 et33 5x112 Peelers with 245/30/20 Achilles ATR Sports



Nice wheels man! Which Audi wheel model are them?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

giecsar said:


> Interlagos are nicest of all. Most people prefer Interlagos.
> Second place Luganos.
> Sagittas? 3rd...


As someone stated, its all about personal preference. Thats the bottom line. That said, I prefer the shape of the Sags. In addition to the shape, there is the added benefit of being able to maintain and appreciate more than just the face of the wheel. Maybe the back side of the Sags don't really have a superior finish, but it sure seems like they do.

With the front and back sides clean, the wheels really pop.

With these factors in mind, the other options don't even come close (for me).































VIDEO ==> [video]http://jspirate.smugmug.com/Miscellaneous/2011-CC-Sport/16089428_WTWPZg#!i=2434140209&k=4LgVMmk&lb=1&s=A[/video]


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jspirate said:


> As someone stated, its all about personal preference. Thats the bottom line. That said, I prefer the shape of the Sags. In addition to the shape, there is the added benefit of being able to maintain and appreciate more than just the face of the wheel. Maybe the back side of the Sags don't really have a superior finish, but it sure seems like they do.
> 
> With the front and back sides clean, the wheels really pop.
> 
> ...


Any good looking wheel with the front and the back side clean would pop... The problem is keeping them that way :laugh:.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

van33 said:


> Any good looking wheel with the front and the back side clean would pop... The problem is keeping them that way :laugh:.


Exactly. That is one of the nicest thing about the sags. The wide openings make it really easy to get to the back. :thumbup:


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nothing major. Tinted the windows.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

looks great!



Keyser Soze303 said:


> Nothing major. Tinted the windows.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kenmac15 said:


> scratch that I see you posted answers to all of my questions. One last question though, when you run the wire into the fuse box do you need to do any VagCom to make them run as your daytime headlights? I dont have the euro switch.


No VagCom is needed in order to run these. As soon as you tap into the fuse on the fuse box you have power to the lights, and the will only be on when the car is on. Since I am using these as my DRLs, I had my stock DRLs turned off via VagCom. The euro switch is not required for these, but it is nice to be able to run the fogs, and the LED DRLs at the same time.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bronz said:


> installed some OEM 20x8.5 et33 5x112 Peelers with 245/30/20 Achilles ATR Sports


Damn they look good in 20s!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My bus to the airport.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My bus to the airport.....


come back home already!!! Geez! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> My bus to the airport.....




That's the Mexican treat you deserve! 

Wish you a nice and safe trip back home! :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> My bus to the airport.....


Did you tip the driver with some deAutoKey LEDs for the interior?  :beer:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Got my APR Stage 1 tune


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed! DRLs' Main purpose is to be on when headlights are not on! IMO it's ok to run them with fogs, depending on setup. Some States, if not all, limit the number of forward facing lights that can be on at one time...hence the reason why fogs turn off when high beams are on........but i Vagged that too....lol
> 
> And cutting into stock wiring is the biggest no-no of all. The CCs BCM is already sensitive as is, and you really don't want to mess with it.
> 
> In my case I plugged in the DDM HID conversion kit and it fried my Body Control Module, 30 days later and several $1,000s later the part finally arrived from GmbH, because its not stocked in the US. Thank God my dealer honored my warranty.... In they wanted they could have been jerks about it because they could see how every bulb in my car is an LED.


I "messed with it" just fine lol. My DRL turn signals work ok :thumbup:
You need to be careful wheen choosing aftermarket products, especially if you're talking about HID kits... these type of bulbs NEED a really, really high voltage to ignite the gas. The ballasts need to be of the highest possible quality ONLY.
This is why I avoid as much as possible aftermarket products. Often you have issues. An OEM part is guaranteed to work as intended :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Did you tip the driver with some deAutoKey LEDs for the interior?  :beer:


 :laugh: Well played sir... well played.



LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got my APR Stage 1 tune


Congrats. Bet you won't stay at Stage 1 for long.



giecsar said:


> I "messed with it" just fine lol. My DRL turn signals work ok :thumbup:
> You need to be careful wheen choosing aftermarket products, especially if you're talking about HID kits... these type of bulbs NEED a really, really high voltage to ignite the gas. The ballasts need to be of the highest possible quality ONLY.
> This is why I avoid as much as possible aftermarket products. Often you have issues. An OEM part is guaranteed to work as intended :thumbup:


From your build thread it's pretty obvious you love your OEM stuff.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got my APR Stage 1 tune


congrats man! how you like it? umpkin:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

jspirate said:


> As someone stated, its all about personal preference. Thats the bottom line. That said, I prefer the shape of the Sags. In addition to the shape, there is the added benefit of being able to maintain and appreciate more than just the face of the wheel. Maybe the back side of the Sags don't really have a superior finish, but it sure seems like they do.
> 
> With the front and back sides clean, the wheels really pop.
> 
> With these factors in mind, the other options don't even come close (for me).


Wow, that's really shiny lol. Looks nice, I'd be afraid to put that on my car. 



LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got my APR Stage 1 tune


Nice, congrats. Have you gone WOT yet (probably the stupidest question ever asked)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> Wow, that's really shiny lol. Looks nice, I'd be afraid to put that on my car.


Naw, if you keep em sealed, they are easy to keep clean. If you keep em clean they are easy to maintain.

I don't use em in any winter stuffs though... The road chemicals etc are a whole different story.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Nice, congrats. Have you gone WOT yet (probably the stupidest question ever asked)





Stero1D said:


> congrats man! how you like it? umpkin:





munnarg said:


> Congrats. Bet you won't stay at Stage 1 for long.


Thanks guys. Got the tune at Linden VW in NJ and there was literally bumper to bumper traffic ALLLLL the way back to LI, so I wasnt able to have too much fun. I did manage to sneak in a few rips tho and boy is there a difference!!! Feels like a whole new car:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Congrats man!!!! :thumbup: gotta love getting new go fast goodies


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats man!!!! :thumbup: gotta love getting new go fast goodies



+1, congrats!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's the Mexican treat you deserve!
> 
> Wish you a nice and safe trip back home! :thumbup:


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> Nothing major. Tinted the windows.


Do you have any other photos of your car especially with the sun on it please. I was going to order brown but went with Oryx instead. 

Cheers


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Did you tip the driver with some deAutoKey LEDs for the interior?  :beer:


Didn't have any on me.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Went to a dry filter







before







after


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man that things huge!!!! (No ****) did u notice any sound difference or anything from the new one?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man that things huge!!!! (No ****) did u notice any sound difference or anything from the new one?


Agreed! So as long as the piping is the same, it does not matter what size filter is used? That larger filter looks great and hides that red wiring better!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Man that things huge!!


LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed! So as long as the piping is the same, it does not matter what size filter is used? That larger filter looks great and hides that red wiring better!


Yea filter size doesnt matter....just a lot of times theyll make more noise....was just wondering if this one was a good noise especially being a dry filter....i dont have too much experience with those or know anyone that uses them


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Ill let u guys know when I take it out.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys if you want any info on the group buy just send me a PM. I'm about to go out, but I'll try to answer any questions you guys might have tonight or tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

So went to the 1/8 mile drag strip tonight.. Lol realized that the cc is not made for that haha BUT even tho I had on 215-35-19 on the HEAVY Touareg wheels I managed to take on rsx type-s and civics lol did lose to mustang gt and a mean BIG turbo civic lol. My times were half decent for being a first time on the drag strip. Averages low 10's

Fun nonetheless lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice stuff man....what were ur mph?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice stuff man....what were ur mph?


Slowest was 73 I believe and fastest 85


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Slowest was 73 I believe and fastest 85


Slowest time was when I missed 3rd lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Correction mph was mod 70's. lowest being 68


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Where were the drags Leo? Put up some pics of the Touaregs installed.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got my APR Stage 1 tune


Where did you get it done? I was thinking about taking to elite... or anchor audi....

also does anyone have experience with autotech CAI? thinking about using that with AEM dry filter...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> So went to the 1/8 mile drag strip tonight.. Lol realized that the cc is not made for that haha BUT even tho I had on 215-35-19 on the HEAVY Touareg wheels I managed to take on rsx type-s and civics lol did lose to mustang gt and a mean BIG turbo civic lol. My times were half decent for being a first time on the drag strip. Averages low 10's
> 
> Fun nonetheless lol




Great man, sound like a lot of fun! :thumbup:

Is your car DSG or Stick Trans?... Sorry I can't see your sig! (Using TapaTalk)


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

siili said:


> Where did you get it done? I was thinking about taking to elite... or anchor audi....


I took it to Linden VW right over the Goethals Bridge in NJ. Took like an 1 1/2 and they have a nice waiting area. It worked out cause I'm going to bring my car to them for service going forward because they won't give me any problems with my modifications. I got my car from Sunrise VW too...they are not mod-friendly.

I was originally going to go to Elite. I've bought parts from them in the past. For some reason I kept calling to make an appointment and someone would take a msg and never call me back. I don't like that ****. When I did get a call back he told me it would take 2 1/2-3 hrs. Thats too long for an ECU flash.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Where were the drags Leo? Put up some pics of the Touaregs installed.


Immokalee city raceway. Pretty cool to be honest lol

And here's one!









They'll be coming off today.. Putting the merc wheels back on


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Great man, sound like a lot of fun! :thumbup:
> 
> Is your car DSG or Stick Trans?... Sorry I can't see your sig! (Using TapaTalk)


6 speed manual and no problem lol


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Got all my air fitted and adjusted. Rear camber set to -2.30 each side to allow the wheels to tuck under the arch so enabled me to run lower and dump it further. Front is a little lower to.










Just going to change my boot up a bit.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Got all my air fitted and adjusted. Rear camber set to -2.30 each side to allow the wheels to tuck under the arch so enabled me to run lower and dump it further. Front is a little lower to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I can't wait til I bag my cc.. Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Got all my air fitted and adjusted. Rear camber set to -2.30 each side to allow the wheels to tuck under the arch so enabled me to run lower and dump it further. Front is a little lower to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm speechless!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Looks very nice, dude. How do you like the tires considering that you haven't ran them for very long? What suspension are you on?


thanks. ive actually been running these tires for the past three years or so on all of the wheels ive bought. theyre super cheap yet traction and treadwear is great. However you have to watch your tire pressure, if it goes low you might get a bubble on the sidewall pretty quick.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I'm speechless!


So am I, those poor workers at AE INDUSTRAIL have no natural light in their workplace.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Euro switch installed! Easiest thing over ever done lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

bronz said:


> thanks. ive actually been running these tires for the past three years or so on all of the wheels ive bought. theyre super cheap yet traction and treadwear is great. However you have to watch your tire pressure, if it goes low you might get a bubble on the sidewall pretty quick.


Awesome, dude. Nice to hear someone having years of experience with those tires. I've been trying to get those tires but couldn't cause they go so fast. They're on national back order again last time I checked. Which place did you get em from and how much, if you don't mind me asking. PM me please. Thanks.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Went to a dry filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's actually much quieter than the K&N. I was surprised. But looks better.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> So it's actually much quieter than the K&N. I was surprised. But looks better.


:thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BFI stg1 & Spulen dog bone.










And is time to change oil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice!!!....looks like u have a fun day ahead....let me know how that dog bone works out....im pretty skeptical about those on a dsg as i think the dsg puts down power pretty smoothly and not much wheel hop


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got my R-Line pedals today. 









The box for the accelerator pedal looked like it had been kicked around the ECS warehouse for about a week, and there are a couple small scuffs on the very top of the pedal. Not that big of a deal, but my OCD might kick in and I'll probably be buying one without any marks on it.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Got unitronic stage 1+ today at euro hangar , also cold air intake from uni. Should be shipped mid July , just the tune made such a difference , also ordering full exhaust next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice!!!....looks like u have a fun day ahead....let me know how that dog bone works out....im pretty skeptical about those on a dsg as i think the dsg puts down power pretty smoothly and not much wheel hop


I just want to replace all 3 at the same time to even up any vibrations. Power with the k04 and all my supporting modifications stop to be "pretty smooth". It something to thing about for the future if anyone want to go Ko4 directions. All this power and torque destroy the OE Swiss cheese inserts that VW offer to our stock car. Pics are to follow after installation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Took the CC to euro hangar in Holland MI today. Had a blast saw a bunch of great cars. Drove 402 miles on 5/8 of a tank of gas! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Got unitronic stage 1+ today at euro hangar , also cold air intake from uni. Should be shipped mid July , just the tune made such a difference , also ordering full exhaust next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Got my R-Line pedals today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scratchd mine the minute i put my foot on
the pedals. its gonna happen so i would'nt
worry about it..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got my R-Line pedals today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the install....don't bend any of the metal clips under the sill when reinstalling....all else is easy. I did however break a plastic clip on the stock gas pedal..


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Enjoy the install....don't bend any of the metal clips under the sill when reinstalling....all else is easy. I did however break a plastic clip on the stock gas pedal..


Anyone know anywhere to get a full brushed aluminum trim for my R Line? I'm sick of the matte chrome bs?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> scratchd mine the minute i put my foot on
> the pedals. its gonna happen so i would'nt
> worry about it..


Lol! I'm not worried about it. I'm just being a drama queen. :laugh:



KOWCC said:


> Enjoy the install....don't bend any of the metal clips under the sill when reinstalling....all else is easy. I did however break a plastic clip on the stock gas pedal..


Good to know. Thanks bro! I'm going to wait till I do a full interior detail before I install them. Going to remove the seats, and shampoo the carpet sometime within the next month. :screwy:  :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Got my R-Line pedals today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rico u should just have them send u a new one....theyre pretty good about that....u paid for a brand new product so u should recieve a brand new product



Toma23 said:


> Got unitronic stage 1+ today at euro hangar , also cold air intake from uni. Should be shipped mid July , just the tune made such a difference , also ordering full exhaust next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man!!!!....its nice to see alot of ppl starting to get tuned and mod


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Rico u should just have them send u a new one....theyre pretty good about that....u paid for a brand new product so u should recieve a brand new product
> 
> 
> its nice to see alot of ppl starting to get tuned and mod


That means I have to pay for shipping this one to them, and I don't really feel like doing that. It's really not that big of a deal, but I almost did send the whole thing back when I saw the box for the gas pedal. I can deal with the small scuffs on the top of the pedal, and they are going to get scuffed with me driving anyways.

Agree that it's good to see more people getting tuned. I think we can thank Kareem for this.  :wave:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Rico u should just have them send u a new one....theyre pretty good about that....u paid for a brand new product so u should recieve a brand new product
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man!!!!....its nice to see alot of ppl starting to get tuned and mod


Yes it is very nice. I may take a ride to cult classic tomorrow. It is only 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That means I have to pay for shipping this one to them, and I don't really feel like doing that. It's really not that big of a deal, but I almost did send the whole thing back when I saw the box for the gas pedal. I can deal with the small scuffs on the top of the pedal, and they are going to get scuffed with me driving anyways.
> 
> Agree that it's good to see more people getting tuned. I think we can thank Kareem for this.  :wave:


Word i hear ya brother....and yes if Kareem can get tuned then anyone can :thumbup: don't be a scared


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes it is very nice. I may take a ride to cult classic tomorrow. It is only 5 minutes from my house.


Its cuz they see how much fun us tuned ppl are having so they want in on it too


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

It's more than fun. I went straight to stage 2 after about 2 months of ownership lol. Now I need to get my water/meth setup. I can't wait to run my race file everyday.


----------



## SPEED-R (Jul 14, 2012)

A wash


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> It's more than fun. I went straight to stage 2 after about 2 months of ownership lol. Now I need to get my water/meth setup. I can't wait to run my race file everyday.


Yea i kind of built mine up in little stages....so i got to see the gains from many pieces

Meth is kick ass man....even since its heated up here well into the 100s my car still feels very strong like it did when it was *70 out....it makes me actually excited for winter to see how it does when its *50 out....especially since im hoping to have one of those sweet neuspeed FMIC by then....meth+FMIC+*50=


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

What kind of meth kit are you using? That's probably my next performance mod.. Got a link for it by any chance?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> What kind of meth kit are you using? That's probably my next performance mod.. Got a link for it by any chance?


Devils own stage 2 progressive kit

http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/universal/305-dvc-30-stage-2a.html


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> What kind of meth kit are you using? That's probably my next performance mod.. Got a link for it by any chance?


This is what he uses and what I'm going to get. 

http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/universal/303-25-bar-stage-2a.html


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> This is what he uses and what I'm going to get.
> 
> http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/universal/303-25-bar-stage-2a.html


Wrong one danny boy....i have the boost controlled one


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't wait to get it. Inverting bored with my car. Going to see if I tint my tails tomorrow and dip my wheels.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Wrong one danny boy....i have the boost controlled one


Oh right I forgot about that.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I can't wait to get it. Inverting bored with my car. Going to see if I tint my tails tomorrow and dip my wheels.


Thats gonna be sweet man....all ur missing is slamming that Bïätch to the ground lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if I want to go coilovers or just wait for a cheap air system in the classifieds


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

All this plus trying to convince the wife that it is a necessity.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm not sure if I want to go coilovers or just wait for a cheap air system in the classifieds





cleanmk2gti said:


> All this plus trying to convince the wife that it is a necessity.


Id just go coils....u could be waiting for a while with air....plus the maintenance that comes along with it....and just tell the wife that one of ur shocks blew on a pot hole and that ur gonna upgrade them so it wont happen again


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Id just go coils....u could be waiting for a while with air....plus the maintenance that comes along with it....and just tell the wife that one of ur shocks blew on a pot hole and that ur gonna upgrade them so it wont happen again


That's what I did with my mkiii lol. That's a great idea. Bilsteins here I come (in due time)


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Wrong one danny boy....i have the boost controlled one


Link??? And boost controller as in up the boost manually?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I think after tomorrow I will be satisfied until I can get the damage fixed by the pric who hit it. I need to find a place who will paint my turns and rear reflectors. A lot of places out here are weird about doing that kind of stuff. For safety and liability reasons I guess.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Link??? And boost controller as in up the boost manually?


Here is the link




AZ_CC said:


> Devils own stage 2 progressive kit
> 
> http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/universal/305-dvc-30-stage-2a.html


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> after


what are the specs on that dry filter? where did you get it?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> That's what I did with my mkiii lol. That's a great idea. Bilsteins here I come (in due time)


You stay away from my Bilsteins!  Them is fighting words right there. :laugh:  eace:
What Bilsteins you thinking of getting?
I know I said I was going to get the PSS's, but I've been dreaming of PSS10's for so long that I'm still not sure which I'm going to get. :banghead:
I guess I'll make my decision on Monday when I place my order.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> That's what I did with my mkiii lol. That's a great idea. Bilsteins here I come (in due time)


Dang look at u with bilsteins!!!!....i really want some ultra lows....and if they dont wanna paint ur **** then take it somewhere else and tell them youll give someone else ur business


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> You stay away from my Bilsteins!  Them is fighting words right there. :laugh:  eace:
> What Bilsteins you thinking of getting?
> I know I said I was going to get the PSS's, but I've been dreaming of PSS10's for so long that I'm still not sure which I'm going to get. :banghead:
> I guess I'll make my decision on Monday when I place my order.


Not too sure. I don't think I need the dampening ones as I don't think ill be adjusting them that often. So I think I will just go with pss's as I just want to go low. Or maybe go with some ultra lows from H&R


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> You stay away from my Bilsteins!  Them is fighting words right there. :laugh:  eace:
> What Bilsteins you thinking of getting?
> I know I said I was going to get the PSS's, but I've been dreaming of PSS10's for so long that I'm still not sure which I'm going to get. :banghead:
> I guess I'll make my decision on Monday when I place my order.


Rico i have one word for u brother....YOLO....i know its cheesy and what not but if youve been dreaming of PSS10s then get em....u deserve them


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang look at u with bilsteins!!!!....i really want some ultra lows....and if they dont wanna paint ur **** then take it somewhere else and tell them youll give someone else ur business


Lol. I like to go big or go home. If I didn't have a $1500 mortgage payment on top of two car notes I think I'd be at a big turbo setup. My biggest issue with cars is I don't know jack about wheels or suspension for that matter. I can install anything but knowing what to go with for stance and things like that is beyond me. 

I think owning a home and paying on two cars keeps me grounded. I'm not as well off as others are. I do get paid pretty well ($65-75k a year) but I have a lot of bills lol. So I'm modding on a budget. Even with extra money coming in because of my rental property it still keeps me thinking about the impact of my mods. I wish I still lived at home :banghead:

One if these days I will finish my mkii show/track car as well. At times I even think of selling that to complete other projects. I just need to get the supercharger rebuilt or go with a twinscrew from BBM along with a new alternator and radiator which is minor.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> ...and if they dont wanna paint ur **** then take it somewhere else and tell them youll give someone else ur business


And that's exactly what I'm going to do. Though I hate having to call around for things when some places don't know what you're talking about or won't even hear you out. Once you say something out if the ordinary they tune you out. I've been going to the same body shop for over 5 years and know the manager on a first name basis. He knows my kids and I know his but yet he won't even do my turns or anything like that. 

When I needed my turns done on my mkvi I had to use lamin-x because he wouldn't do them and he was the only body guy I trusted.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Not too sure. I don't think I need the dampening ones as I don't think ill be adjusting them that often. So I think I will just go with pss's as I just want to go low. Or maybe go with some ultra lows from H&R


The reason I'm going with the Bilsteins is because I plan on doing more canyon runs, and I want to do the track day at Fastivus next year. :thumbup:  so for me having the adjustable damping is going to be great. 



AZ_CC said:


> Rico i have one word for u brother....YOLO....i know its cheesy and what not but if youve been dreaming of PSS10s then get em....u deserve them


 thanks bro! Yeah I'm leaning towards the PSS10's, but I won't know for sure until I actually place the order on Monday. :screwy:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> The reason I'm going with the Bilsteins is because I plan on doing more canyon runs, and I want to do the track day at Fastivus next year. :thumbup:  so for me having the adjustable damping is going to be great.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro! Yeah I'm leaning towards the PSS10's, but I won't know for sure until I actually place the order on Monday. :screwy:


You can buy mine for my anniversary gift?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Lol. I like to go big or go home. If I didn't have a $1500 mortgage payment on top of two car notes I think I'd be at a big turbo setup. My biggest issue with cars is I don't know jack about wheels or suspension for that matter. I can install anything but knowing what to go with for stance and things like that is beyond me.
> 
> I think owning a home and paying on two cars keeps me grounded. I'm not as well off as others are. I do get paid pretty well ($65-75k a year) but I have a lot of bills lol. So I'm modding on a budget. Even with extra money coming in because of my rental property it still keeps me thinking about the impact of my mods. I wish I still lived at home :banghead:
> 
> One if these days I will finish my mkii show/track car as well. At times I even think of selling that to complete other projects. I just need to get the supercharger rebuilt or go with a twinscrew from BBM along with a new alternator and radiator which is minor.





cleanmk2gti said:


> And that's exactly what I'm going to do. Though I hate having to call around for things when some places don't know what you're talking about or won't even hear you out. Once you say something out if the ordinary they tune you out. I've been going to the same body shop for over 5 years and know the manager on a first name basis. He knows my kids and I know his but yet he won't even do my turns or anything like that.
> 
> When I needed my turns done on my mkvi I had to use lamin-x because he wouldn't do them and he was the only body guy I trusted.



I hear ya man....i dont have a mortgage yet but with me being the only one working it makes it tough sometimes....ive actually been doing good saving for the BLQs....and hopefully i can save enough for an IC as well by the end of the year.

Hopefully u find someone to do ur lights and stuff Danny....thats pretty messed up that guy wont do that stuff for u as well as u know him


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> what are the specs on that dry filter? where did you get it?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> The reason I'm going with the Bilsteins is because I plan on doing more canyon runs, and I want to do the track day at Fastivus next year. :thumbup:  so for me having the adjustable damping is going to be great.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro! Yeah I'm leaning towards the PSS10's, but I won't know for sure until I actually place the order on Monday. :screwy:


Hopefully u have them by socal euro so we can go for a nice cruise and test them out  just do it bro!!!!!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I hear ya man....i dont have a mortgage yet but with me being the only one working it makes it tough sometimes....ive actually been doing good saving for the BLQs....and hopefully i can save enough for an IC as well by the end of the year.
> 
> Hopefully u find someone to do ur lights and stuff Danny....thats pretty messed up that guy wont do that stuff for u as well as u know him


Hopefully everything works out for everyone on here. Good thing they are only wants not needs. Well I need everything. LMAO


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You can buy mine for my anniversary gift?


Lol! I think I'll just buy my own, and let you know how they ride. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Lol! I think I'll just buy my own, and let you know how they ride. :thumbup:


Lmao


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Hopefully everything works out for everyone on here. Good thing they are only wants not needs. Well I need everything. LMAO


I know right....this year has been good to me so far with finally getting tuned and adding meth....lets finish it strong fellas

On a side note ive been kind of looking at MAYBE getting the BLQs powder coated something else besides gloss black like this










But this all just talk and ideas....ill prolly just end up sticking with the gloss black storm trooper look


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hopefully u have them by socal euro so we can go for a nice cruise and test them out  just do it bro!!!!!!


Should have them on the car by mid July, and keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have a K04 by the middle of August. Hopefully new wheels by middle to end of August as well.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

If I can get some wheels that look semi decent, I will probably go with something loud like a neon green or something in that brightness area...I kid I kid. I like to be subtle. I don't like a lot if attention drawn to me or my car. I am going for the darth vader look on my car. All black everything. Though I do feel bad neglecting my 6 and my 2. Especially my 2. It's been sitting in my garage for about a year now. Once I settle with the insurance company that is suing me to cover the costs for my back surgery, I vow to get my 2 back on the road again. The insurance is suing me for $30k that they shelled out. It was a failed surgery so I'm hoping the new surgeon says he needs to operate again because there is a good chance that I can get all my money back that they have been holding from me. 

Again ill just hope for the best but expect the worst, which is them releasing $10k of my $30k


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I know right....this year has been good to me so far with finally getting tuned and adding meth....lets finish it strong fellas
> 
> On a side note ive been kind of looking at MAYBE getting the BLQs powder coated something else besides gloss black like this
> 
> ...


And that color looks hella nice! DO IT!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Should have them on the car by mid July, and keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have a K04 by the middle of August. Hopefully new wheels by middle to end of August as well.


SWEET bro!!!!....let me know when ur ready to let them parts go bro cuz im saving right now as we speak for them....i worked a little OT lastnight so i could put a little extra away



cleanmk2gti said:


> And that color looks hella nice! DO IT!!!!


Yea i was thinking something like that but maybe a tad darker....and then id get the front and rear badges color matched....along with getting the belt trim and rear reflectors color matched candy white and then some R line tails to finish it


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i was thinking something like that but maybe a tad darker....and then id get the front and rear badges color matched....along with getting the belt trim and rear reflectors color matched candy white and then some R line tails to finish it


That would look awesome!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

HEY KOWCC, I just sent you the payment for the mirrors.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I know right....this year has been good to me so far with finally getting tuned and adding meth....lets finish it strong fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with finishing off this year strong. 
As far as the color of the wheels....I say go for it! Color looks great, and I've also been thinking of painting my wheels a bright color. Not sure yet!



cleanmk2gti said:


> If I can get some wheels that look semi decent, I will probably go with something loud like a neon green or something in that brightness area...I kid I kid. I like to be subtle. I don't like a lot if attention drawn to me or my car. I am going for the darth vader look on my car. All black everything. Though I do feel bad neglecting my 6 and my 2. Especially my 2. It's been sitting in my garage for about a year now. Once I settle with the insurance company that is suing me to cover the costs for my back surgery, I vow to get my 2 back on the road again. The insurance is suing me for $30k that they shelled out. It was a failed surgery so I'm hoping the new surgeon says he needs to operate again because there is a good chance that I can get all my money back that they have been holding from me.
> 
> Again ill just hope for the best but expect the worst, which is them releasing $10k of my $30k


Good luck my friend. Hoping for the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I agree with finishing off this year strong.
> As far as the color of the wheels....I say go for it! Color looks great, and I've also been thinking of painting my wheels a bright color. Not sure yet!
> 
> 
> ...



Yea im teally leaning for it....the wifey isnt on board for it yet BUT ill get her on board soon....i just want something that pops more....eespecially for wuste i want to stick out a little more


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea im teally leaning for it....the wifey isnt on board for it yet BUT ill get her on board soon....i just want something that pops more....eespecially for wuste i want to stick out a little more


I always "_*STICK OUT*_"!!:laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone stole my lights. 




























Just joking. Prepping them for shading.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

pic request of eibach pro kit on 17inch phoenix wheelsopcorn:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Bought these for the CC along with the aspherical mirrors from KOWCC


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

painted stock 17 inch phoenix rim pic requestopcorn:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

What are rims? No seriously. This really isn't the place for requests bud.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> I know right....this year has been good to me so far with finally getting tuned and adding meth....lets finish it strong fellas
> 
> On a side note ive been kind of looking at MAYBE getting the BLQs powder coated something else besides gloss black like this
> 
> ...


id go with something that blends more of a blue/purple into it. Ill find a pic and send it to you in a bit.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Blue magnesium is pretty neat


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Oooohhhhh i like that blue magnesium!!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oooohhhhh i like that blue magnesium!!!


Figured you would. It would look great on the car, contrast well, and it gives a bit of a purple and blue hue mixed together so it's kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I am currently tinting my tails. Then I'm moving into plastidipping why wheels.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I am currently tinting my tails. Then I'm moving into plastidipping why wheels.


Are u doing ur tails urself?....pics please


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes and will do.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I was thinking blue the whole time, :thumbup: It will look good with a black car. Does the last gen CC black have a blue metallic tint like my 13? If so, even better.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Expecting a delivery tomorrow morning at work!











2 week delivery. Not bad at all. 
eace:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are the tails with 3 coats of VHT nightshades. You can see a bit of “orange peel” on the lenses. I have yet to wet sand the VHT finish and apply a few coats of clear. After the clear I will polish them out. Once that is done I will take more pictures. I don't need to sand it again or put clear on it, but I think it will "POP" with that on it. Overall I think these look pretty damn good right now.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I went one more coat because Sean forced me to...I kid I kid. We both agreed they needed at least one more good coat


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

holy orange peel batman


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Got unitronic stage 1+ today at euro hangar , also cold air intake from uni. Should be shipped mid July , just the tune made such a difference , also ordering full exhaust next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! Wat kind of exhaust r u gettn, Toma?! Any good deal u found??


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> What are rims? No seriously. This really isn't the place for requests bud.


I like turtles


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

MrRline said:


> holy orange peel batman


Yes I know. I am working on that orange peel right now. Nothing some 2000&2500 grit can't fix. After that on goes the clear coat and then I polish it. Lets see how they turn out.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Yes I know. I am working on that orange peel right now. Nothing some 2000&2500 grit can't fix. After that on goes the clear coat and then I polish it. Lets see how they turn out.


:thumbup::thumbup: installed pics sir


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> 6 speed manual and no problem lol


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice!!!....looks like u have a fun day ahead....let me know how that dog bone works out....im pretty skeptical about those on a dsg as i think the dsg puts down power pretty smoothly and not much wheel hop


Hi AZ CC,

Try the HPA 75A dogbone insert and you would love it!

Cheers!

Beto


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi AZ CC,
> 
> Try the HPA 75A dogbone insert and you would love it!
> 
> ...


Will do brother thx :beer: i also have BSH local to me and i know they have a insert as well


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Will do brother thx :beer: i also have BSH local to me and i know they have a insert as well


Hi AZ,

Indeed they do and they're a great brand! I used to have one of there intakes as well as a catch can and both worked awesome!

You have three dogbone's options:

1.- Complete Pendulum: BSH, VF Engineering.

2.- Urethane insert: ECS Tuning, Neuspeed,
Black Forest Industries

3.- Puck: HPA... It really rocks!

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/mounts.htm


http://youtu.be/rHZHE8JIXPg


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Rico i have one word for u brother....YOLO....i know its cheesy and what not but if youve been dreaming of PSS10s then get em....u deserve them


+1, you deserve them Bro.!

I had these in my VW Jetta MKV and they really rock!

Maybe you're not going to be swapping the dampening in your car, but it's good to fine the tune that you like depending on the streets conditions where you're used to drive! IMO


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85;82338852
Good luck my friend. Hoping for the best possible outcome for you.[/QUOTE said:


> +1


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi AZ,
> 
> Indeed they do and they're a great brand! I used to have one of there intakes as well as a catch can and both worked awesome!
> 
> ...


Awesome thx for ur help brother....ill prolly be going sometime this week and picking up the BSH torque mount....cheap for $30 and if i dont like it i can sell to someone else


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I went one more coat because Sean forced me to...I kid I kid. We both agreed they needed at least one more good coat



It looks pretty nice man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Awesome thx for ur help brother....ill prolly be going sometime this week and picking up the BSH torque mount....cheap for $30 and if i dont like it i can sell to someone else


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks pretty nice man!


Thanks Beto. I'm getting over my headache from the fumes right now. I'm just waiting for the everything to dry before I start polishing then.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks Beto. I'm getting over my headache from the fumes right now. I'm just waiting for the everything to dry before I start polishing then.


Hurry up!!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hurry up!!!!!


Yeah......haha


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ordered this today....
Pwrhaus 2.0T Diverter Valve Spacer








I looked at the video on youtube, I like the sounds better then one from forge...


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that things huge!!!! (No ****) did u notice any sound difference or anything from the new one? 

2010 CW DSG CC~GIAC~Devils Own~Neuspeed P Flo~eBay DP~BB exhaust~TOP~BSH t/b pipe~Raceland Coils~25" FTG~ECS boost gauge~R8 CPs~rev D DV~Hoen lights~LEDS~Storm Trooper


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> ordered this today....
> Pwrhaus 2.0T Diverter Valve Spacer
> 
> 
> ...


Link???


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Link???


Link to the DV. and also video on this page also.
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/pw2divaspall.html


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

siili said:


> ordered this today....
> Pwrhaus 2.0T Diverter Valve Spacer
> 
> 
> ...


I had that spacer in my GTI, that was traded for the cc sounds good, now in the cc I have forge, IMO the brand won't make a difference!


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

tinted


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ryanrichard said:


> tinted


What tires you running?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

@lex20th said:


> I had that spacer in my GTI, that was traded for the cc sounds good, now in the cc I have forge, IMO the brand won't make a difference!


brand doesn't make a difference true, but way this milled are different from forge to me (forge is narrow vs this one is straight up) so I guess there is difference?


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

MrRline said:


> What tires you running?



Goodyear Eagle GT 235/40ZR18


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Spent a little time cleaning it.










Loving the back now.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> Spent a little time cleaning it.


Nice!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Blew a tire and went back to my amg reps


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Spent a little time cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best rear out there....lol


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

bronz said:


>


that looks amazing. makes me change my mind and want peelers now. are those 20s? what are the numbers on your tires, wheels and what suspension are you running? car looks great!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks! 

Im running MKV Jetta Neuspeed Race Lowering Springs 2" dop
Wheels are OEM Audi Q5 S-Line 20x8.5 Peelers et33 5x112
Tires: Achilles ATR Sports 245/30/20





volkscedes said:


> that looks amazing. makes me change my mind and want peelers now. are those 20s? what are the numbers on your tires, wheels and what suspension are you running? car looks great!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

dubvrs said:


>


I'm lovin' that a$$ right now


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

what do you guys think? MILLTEK

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200633476211822&set=vb.136969153265&type=2&theater


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

private



Stero1D said:


> what do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.phpv=10200633476211822&set=vb.136969153265&type=2&theater


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Do you have any other photos of your car especially with the sun on it please. I was going to order brown but went with Oryx instead.
> 
> Cheers


Only other picture I have. I love the color. Looks different in different lighting. Sometimes blackish, sometimes grey, sometimes brown. Very happy with it.


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm new to diverter valves. Is there a benefit to this? Or is it strictly sound?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> I'm new to diverter valves. Is there a benefit to this? Or is it strictly sound?


What are the benefits of an aftermarket diverter valve?

Your stock valve in your car regulates your turbo power. At idle, your valve is open from vacuum pressure. When you depress the throttle, the diverter valve begins to close. When fully closed, turbo boost is allowed to be delivered to your engine. When you lift the throttle, the boost pressure is released from the valve into your air cleaner box. Inadequate/defective valves have extended lag, loss of boost, sluggish throttle response. A aftermarket diverter valve can clear up the previously mentioned problems. Also, if you have a chip, you need an aftermarket valve now. Chips simply overtax standard diverter valves.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> I'm new to diverter valves. Is there a benefit to this? Or is it strictly sound?


If you're referring to the DV spacer, there is 0 benefit other than some increase in sound.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bronz said:


> private


I thnk shld work now


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I thnk shld work now


Nice vid!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Couple more pics from last nights VW meeting.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Went by BSH before work and picked up one of their torque inserts....thought id give it a try


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Went by BSH before work and picked up one of their torque inserts....thought id give it a try


Let the rattling begin :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Let the rattling begin :laugh:


We shall see sir....and if it does and i dont like it im ripping it the [email protected]#% out!!!! Lol


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Slightly broke her just a few minutes ago!

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


Slightly fixed her this morning


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Let the rattling begin :laugh:


haha same thing I told him!
you will be able to deal with it for like the first couple weeks. But with A/C on every stop is going to be :banghead::facepalm:. you will try to feather your throttle/brake to help reduce rattling but it will only get more noticable and less comfortable. Anyone selling those will say that it doesn;t rattle any thing. but whatever it does help traction quite a bit. was thinking about getting one myself but then remembered how much i hated it. 

never know unless you try! :laugh:

What you got all those quarters for Sean? Poor mans brass knuckles?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

dubvrs said:


>


I would attend more meets locally if we were allowed to drink in the open like that. Need to move to Vegas. Fcukinh awesome ride BTW. Love it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Went by BSH before work and picked up one of their torque inserts....thought id give it a try


I never truly understood the purpose of that thing....even after reading like crazy about it!

Are the quarters for the car wash???


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> haha same thing I told him!
> you will be able to deal with it for like the first couple weeks. But with A/C on every stop is going to be :banghead::facepalm:. you will try to feather your throttle/brake to help reduce rattling but it will only get more noticable and less comfortable. Anyone selling those will say that it doesn;t rattle any thing. but whatever it does help traction quite a bit. was thinking about getting one myself but then remembered how much i hated it.
> 
> never know unless you try! :laugh:
> ...


Yea theres onoy way to tell so ima try it out first hand and hope for the best....ill let u guys know how i like it later this week when i install it, im also gonna make some exhaust/fly by videos per serges request lol

And the quarters are just loose change from here and there and also from my stripper side job im doing to help fund my BLQs and neuspeed IC.... i hate to have change rattling in my pocket


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea theres onoy way to tell so ima try it out first hand and hope for the best....ill let u guys know how i like it later this week when i install it, im also gonna make some exhaust/fly by videos per serges request lol
> 
> And the quarters are just loose change from here and there and also from my stripper side job im doing to help fund my BLQs and neuspeed IC.... i hate to have change rattling in my pocket


need help brah? also who's installing the mount you? or Jason?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> haha same thing I told him!
> you will be able to deal with it for like the first couple weeks. But with A/C on every stop is going to be :banghead::facepalm:. you will try to feather your throttle/brake to help reduce rattling but it will only get more noticable and less comfortable. Anyone selling those will say that it doesn;t rattle any thing. but whatever it does help traction quite a bit. was thinking about getting one myself but then remembered how much i hated it.
> 
> never know unless you try! :laugh:
> ...


Honestly, I was just messing w Sean.. he be ok. I have it on my CC and only rattling i cld feel was during the winter. the warmer it gets the less rattling... 

110 in AZ = Zero rattles:laugh:..


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea theres onoy way to tell so ima try it out first hand and hope for the best....ill let u guys know how i like it later this week when i install it, im also gonna make some exhaust/fly by videos per serges request lol
> 
> And the quarters are just loose change from here and there and also from my stripper side job im doing to help fund my BLQs and neuspeed IC.... i hate to have change rattling in my pocket


week 1 your gunna love it. week 2 maybe still think your in love. week 3 your gunna be looking to rip her out and go back to the way it was when you were single.

but yeah let us know what you think man. its like a love hate thing with that mount. if i had a GTI or A3 again I would be all over it, but the CC deserves no rattles. I want smoothness.

Do what you need to get those BLQs. Paradise Valley and North Scottsdale have all the cougars you can ask for. and they are filthy rich. just sayin.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I never truly understood the purpose of that thing....even after reading like crazy about it!
> 
> Are the quarters for the car wash???


Its supposed the help the wheel hop/spinning when going from a stop to lower speeds where traction issues occur....also makes shifting more quick, smooth and precise from not letting the trans rock back soo much from accelerating....this is all that ive gathered from reading so once i install it i will let u all know how I personally like it 



MrRline said:


> need help brah? also who's installing the mount you? or Jason?


Ill be doing it myself....supposed to be very easy and pop out old one and grease up and pop in new one....15-30min job tops!!!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Its supposed the help the wheel hop/spinning when going from a stop to lower speeds where traction issues occur....also makes shifting more quick, smooth and precise from not letting the trans rock back soo much from accelerating....this is all that ive gathered from reading


Thats exactly what it will do. Your first launches you are going to be like  love it. But give it time. haha I really do wish you like it. and maybe you can deal with the rattles more than I can.

I guess the best way I can describe it is that off a launch you lose that raw power feel and get a more refined steady pull because your car (motor) is bouncing around a lot less.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Honestly, I was just messing w Sean.. he be ok. I have it on my CC and only rattling i cld feel was during the winter. the warmer it gets the less rattling...
> 
> 110 in AZ = Zero rattles:laugh:..


Yup always warm here... maybe in winter if we're lucky well see *40....gotta love the desert lol




S WORD said:


> week 1 your gunna love it. week 2 maybe still think your in love. week 3 your gunna be looking to rip her out and go back to the way it was when you were single.
> 
> but yeah let us know what you think man. its like a love hate thing with that mount. if i had a GTI or A3 again I would be all over it, but the CC deserves no rattles. I want smoothness.
> 
> Do what you need to get those BLQs. Paradise Valley and North Scottsdale have all the cougars you can ask for. and they are filthy rich. just sayin.



Yea i hope i like it....i dont mind some vibrations but well just have to wait and see just how bad it really is....ill let u guys know how i like it once i get some seat time with it and get the feel for it (no ****)

And yea i know i need to find me a sugar mama that i can clean her pool in little speedo underwear and she pay me a lot lol but for reals I'm saving and getting there


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Thats exactly what it will do. Your first launches you are going to be like  love it. But give it time. haha I really do wish you like it. and maybe you can deal with the rattles more than I can.
> 
> I guess the best way I can describe it is that off a launch you lose that raw power feel and get a more refined steady pull because your car (motor) is bouncing around a lot less.


Ooohhh that sounds good to me....as long as that speedo keeps moving up thats all i care about....spinning just means ur aint goin anywhere til u stop....from a stop its real bad with fwd and sll the torque....ill spin to 2nd gear and then some....and a 20 roll it hops pretty good til i shift to 2nd....so if it helps those areas and doesn't vibrate vigorouslythen its got "AZ approval"


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> Only other picture I have. I love the color. Looks different in different lighting. Sometimes blackish, sometimes grey, sometimes brown. Very happy with it.


Well get out and take some more 

Looks really good, I love it. It's great having an unusual colour, I have yet to see another oryx white and never seen your colour in the flesh. It is different to the brown on the pre facelift yes.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Changed the headlight bulbs 
From:








To:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Changed the headlight bulbs
> From:
> 
> 
> ...


hoen's or hid?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

MrRline said:


> hoen's or hid?


No hid's yet.. Just the xenon bulbs or whatever they're called. Had them in my mk4 golf and they worked well so bought a pair for the cc for like 13$ lol couldn't say no


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Its supposed the help the wheel hop/spinning when going from a stop to lower speeds where traction issues occur....also makes shifting more quick, smooth and precise from not letting the trans rock back soo much from accelerating....this is all that ive gathered from reading so once i install it i will let u all know how I personally like it


^This is what it does. I've had the BSH in since march 2011 and its well worth the money. I had a little vibration in reverse right after the install, but it was bitter cold outside. When the temps warmed up it went away and since then has broken in a little I guess. No more vibrations at all. Even on the coldest day it feels really good. I have a 6MT and it does seem like the DSG guys complain about these inserts alot.

The shifting did tighten up some, but not much.

Its the wheel hop that improved exponentially for me. This is huge when k04'd

You can hear what sounds to be a little wheel hop, but you can't feel it:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice then i really cant wait to install it....i agree though u manual guys have a waay better use for these then us dsg ppl....the shifts are already crisp and smooth in the dsg but the wheel hop is what sucks when going from lower rolls and digs....since its hot here im hoping for the best with minimal vibrating....ill try and get some low roll vids also once its installed


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice then i really cant wait to install it....i agree though u manual guys have a waay better use for these then us dsg ppl....the shifts are already crisp and smooth in the dsg but the wheel hop is what sucks when going from lower rolls and digs....since its hot here im hoping for the best with minimal vibrating....ill try and get some low roll vids also once its installed


Man does it really help as much as people claim? Found one online for 33$ lol not sure if I should pick it up or not.. Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Man does it really help as much as people claim? Found one online for 33$ lol not sure if I should pick it up or not.. Lol


From what ive read yes its a must have for manual owners....and good for dsg owners that are putting down some power


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

So uh... 

I wanna bite off this styling a bit, what is that chrome strip in the lower grill. I like it and where can I get one?












llo07brasil said:


> Changed the headlight bulbs
> From:
> 
> 
> ...


What camera are you using, when I use my iPhone 5 camera (at least in video mode) it still looks yellowish. I have Hoen bulbs.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Changed the headlight bulbs
> From:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. where did you get them? what wattage? same as stock ?



llo07brasil said:


> No hid's yet.. Just the xenon bulbs or whatever they're called. Had them in my mk4 golf and they worked well so bought a pair for the cc for like 13$ lol couldn't say no


i was thinking of doing this and bought some then returned them because i got slack for not just buying an HID kit. any more pics?



vahdyx said:


> So uh...
> 
> I wanna bite off this styling a bit, what is that chrome strip in the lower grill. I like it and where can I get one?
> 
> ...


where did you get your bulbs? just hogens? any pics?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> So uh...
> 
> I wanna bite off this styling a bit, what is that chrome strip in the lower grill. I like it and where can I get one?
> 
> ...


iPhone 5. I just manually focus it


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> looks good. where did you get them? what wattage? same as stock ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it off eBay. It cost me 13$ shipped and got here in no time. 5900k looks good IMO specially for the price. And well as for others giving u crap it's your money man. Do as u please. I'm in college and work a full time job, I'm always on a budget (though I highly dislike taking the cheap rout) I still manage to do little things to make my car look good


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> looks good. where did you get them? what wattage? same as stock ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





llo07brasil said:


> I got it off eBay. It cost me 13$ shipped and got here in no time. 5900k looks good IMO specially for the price. And well as for others giving u crap it's your money man. Do as u please. I'm in college and work a full time job, I'm always on a budget (though I highly dislike taking the cheap rout) I still manage to do little things to make my car look good


I bought mine from Höen themselves. I went to http://www.hoen-usa.com/ and ordered both fogs and headlights. They were a cinch to install. I paid a more than you did :banghead: 

Wish I would have thought about eBay


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I got it off eBay. It cost me 13$ shipped and got here in no time. 5900k looks good IMO specially for the price. And well as for others giving u crap it's your money man. Do as u please. I'm in college and work a full time job, I'm always on a budget (though I highly dislike taking the cheap rout) I still manage to do little things to make my car look good


$13.99 per bulb though. Right?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> $13.99 per bulb though. Right?


For both


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> For both


That's one hell of a deal!

I've ran then for fogs for over a year now...exceptional quality


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks to Sean for picking a sicker for me n turning me into Sticker Dude lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

It looks amazing!!!! :beer:

My new one should be coming in sometime this week and ill post it up


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I got it off eBay. It cost me 13$ shipped and got here in no time. 5900k looks good IMO specially for the price. And well as for others giving u crap it's your money man. Do as u please. I'm in college and work a full time job, I'm always on a budget (though I highly dislike taking the cheap rout) I still manage to do little things to make my car look good


Today 09:38 PM #15089
I had a question about your headlights, you didnt do anything different to your car? I want to put new headlights too but I dont know if I need a kit or what? Im going to buy them straight from ebay and replace them. thanks for the help


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> So uh...
> 
> I wanna bite off this styling a bit, what is that chrome strip in the lower grill. I like it and where can I get one?


Chrome trim. You can buy a roll at automotive store. Cut to size and stick on. It comes in different widths. I used 3/4".


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I had hoen titanium n they totally sucked! Cldnt see anything on the road n bulb went off in a week! They go for 59 bux shipped better add 30 bux n go w 4300k usp hid kit! Best color ever and never ever had complains or got flashed at abt blindin people!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hurry up!!!!!


+1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

For those of you guys interested in buying a dog bone insert, yo can contact Rico85 and might make a group buy since Neuspeed make the. As well!

I think it might work out and be a great deal for you!

I had a ECS Tuning Dog Bone Insert in my ex-VW Jetta MKV DSG and it worked pretty awesome (no rattling at all).

Now in my VW GTI MKVI Stick I installed a 75A HPA's Dog Bone Insert and it works awesome... Tho it does rattle when the car is at idle + the AC on!

On the other hand the VW CC is my Wife's DD so she needs it to be comfy.

Those are my 0.2 cents.


----------



## CCReflex (Mar 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> For both


Would you happen to still have a link to them? Or the sellers name? 

Thanks!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Ooohhh that sounds good to me....as long as that speedo keeps moving up thats all i care about....spinning just means ur aint goin anywhere til u stop....from a stop its real bad with fwd and sll the torque....ill spin to 2nd gear and then some....and a 20 roll it hops pretty good til i shift to 2nd....so if it helps those areas and doesn't vibrate vigorouslythen its got "AZ approval"


First you were talking about cleaning a pool for your sugar momma in speedos and then you post this and I start reading, "as long as the speedo keeps moving up" and I'm thinking WTH?! :laugh: pretty soon he'll be cleaning that pool in his thong to get some new wheels! :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks to Sean for picking a sicker for me n turning me into Sticker Dude lol


I like the knock off Windex...lol

Sticker looks cool actually, a tad but huge though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Quinones said:


> First you were talking about cleaning a pool for your sugar momma in speedos and then you post this and I start reading, "as long as the speedo keeps moving up" and I'm thinking WTH?! :laugh: pretty soon he'll be cleaning that pool in his thong to get some new wheels! :beer:


Whatever it takes bro whatever it takes


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Whatever it takes bro whatever it takes


Lol! Lets set you up with a neighborhood car wash to kick things off?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

That's just wrong.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> That's just wrong.


Agreed


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Quinones said:


> First you were talking about cleaning a pool for your sugar momma in speedos and then you post this and I start reading, "as long as the speedo keeps moving up" and I'm thinking WTH?! :laugh: pretty soon he'll be cleaning that pool in his thong to get some new wheels! :beer:



Yeah... He wanted to speed-o things that way! LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hell yea....but unlike those chicks ill actually clean the car :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Lol! Lets set you up with a neighborhood car wash to kick things off?


Gotta love germans


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> ........., a tad but huge though.


Thats what she said 


But honestly i thought its big too, but had no choice just to put it on 
Im bad w sizing!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks to Sean for picking a sicker for me n turning me into Sticker Dude lol


Told you it would fit.  :laugh:
Now put your KOWCC APPROVED sticker on


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I will under the hood


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's where i put my KOWCC sticker (on the bottom of the actual
hood).. However i didn't put the APPROVED part...lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I will under the hood


:thumbup: 



KOWCC said:


> That's where i put my KOWCC sticker (on the bottom of the actual
> hood).. However i didn't put the APPROVED part...lol


:laugh: I'll have to get you a "RICO APPROVED" sticker


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't have the link but here's a picture. Just search that and it'll pop up


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks to Sean for picking a sicker for me n turning me into Sticker Dude lol


:laugh: If that's referencing what I think it's referencing, niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Don't have the link but here's a picture. Just search that and it'll pop up


How do they look? Did you get the vw factory wattage so u dont have any melting or overheating issues? Pics?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :laugh: If that's referencing what I think it's referencing, niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


Probably


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ordered! since they are on sale, I decided to go with this....
http://www.autotech.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=stock&Product_Code=10-202-601K


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> How do they look? Did you get the vw factory wattage so u dont have any melting or overheating issues? Pics?


I have similar one from japan. it is blue. and you will see kinda blue when it's not on againt the reflection.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

siili said:


> I have similar one from japan. it is blue. and you will see kinda blue when it's not on againt the reflection.


just bulbs right? any pics?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :laugh: If that's referencing what I think it's referencing, niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


What do you think it's referring to?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> just bulbs right? any pics?


I think I have pics at home. (at office now) I can post it later mine is little less (48K)but bright enough.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Don't have the link but here's a picture. Just search that and it'll pop up


The cornering light for the CC are H7's right?


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

I installed some LED lights in my trunk.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Went to a get together which turned into a long roadtrip! :laugh:
My second ever GTG!
It was the national GTG of a not particularly popular italian forum, but it was awesome.
I totaled almost 1000km or over 600mi.

This is how my trip looks (more or less):










I started my journey in Bergamo and headed south east to Rimini.
The actual GTG was held in Santarcangelo di Romagna, a small and remote town near Rimini.
A pretty nice destination for tourists 

We stayed at this hotel which, again, was small and remote but very nice.
It had a pool and everything, my only complaint is that I needed binoculars to watch the TV :sly:



















For our lunch they prepared this special menu with a VW logo...










Most of the cars were Golfs, the exceptions being my CC, a couple of Sciroccos and an Audi A3.
Yeah I wouldn't have accepted the Audi, but technically it's VW...



















Anyway, there were some really interesting mods to be seen. I have too many pictures, but check out these massive Audi TT RS brakes crammed under an 18" wheel. Clearance was about 2mm. 










The GTG lasted 2 days and activites included lunch and dinner at interesting locations as well a panoramic tour of the area.
Here we were doing a section of road around cliffs:










The event ended with lunch at... wait for it... Valentino Rossi's restaurant, the multiple MotoGP World Champion! It was the racer's birthday.










There, we ate this huge cake which was ceremoniously cut with a medieval sword 










From there I went on my own back to Rimini to check out the beach.
The weather was PERFECT!










Next, since I had too much free time left, I decided to head to Pisa, the city where the famous leaning tower is located:



















How awesome is that? :thumbup:
I returned home during the night, doing a 3 hour journey on an (almost) empty highway.. and it was a lot of fun taking some tight bends at 130 km/h and over !

Cheers everyone :wave:

PS: new range record:










Try and beat it! :thumbup:


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Can you help us out with what products you used and step by step instructions. I would love to polish my rims to look like that. Thanks


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Can you help us out with what products you used and step by step instructions. I would love to polish my rims to look like that. Thanks






jspirate said:


> As someone stated, its all about personal preference. Thats the bottom line. That said, I prefer the shape of the Sags. In addition to the shape, there is the added benefit of being able to maintain and appreciate more than just the face of the wheel. Maybe the back side of the Sags don't really have a superior finish, but it sure seems like they do.
> 
> With the front and back sides clean, the wheels really pop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GIECSAR, great shots and looks like a great time!


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Can you help us out with what products you used and step by step instructions. I would love to polish my rims to look like that. Thanks




jspirate said:


> As someone stated, its all about personal preference. Thats the bottom line. That said, I prefer the shape of the Sags. In addition to the shape, there is the added benefit of being able to maintain and appreciate more than just the face of the wheel. Maybe the back side of the Sags don't really have a superior finish, but it sure seems like they do.
> 
> With the front and back sides clean, the wheels really pop.
> 
> ...


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Added some LED lights in my headlights. They act as DRL.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

> GIECSAR, great shots and looks like a great time!


Thanks!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

donikamba said:


> Added some LED lights in my headlights. They act as DRL.


looks great! Did you follow a DIY to take the lights apart?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

donikamba said:


> Added some LED lights in my headlights. They act as DRL.


Looks good... do you have picture w leds off?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

giecsar said:


> Went to a get together which turned into a long roadtrip! :laugh:
> My second ever GTG!


Looks like you had a great time dude. :beer:
And that range


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Looks like you had a great time dude. :beer:
> And that range


I have to confess that I cheated a bit.
But hey, it really is a record


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

donikamba said:


> Added some LED lights in my headlights. They act as DRL.


gorgeous! link to those please


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

van33 said:


> The cornering light for the CC are H7's right?


The one I got is the h7 for my low beams. They are white with a very light touch of blue. I like it. Does brighten a bit better then oem too so that's a plus. And like someone mentioned above it does look blue when not on against the reflection of the headlight


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

donikamba said:


> Can you help us out with what products you used and step by step instructions. I would love to polish my rims to look like that. Thanks


There is not very much to it.

1. Never use spray on wheel cleaner
2. In case you missed it, never use spray on wheel cleaner
3. Wash the front and backs every time you wash the car. I use Armor All car wash soap with a Griots brush (see below)
4. Seal em with your choice of paint sealant at least every 3 months or more often depending on the weather

Many will argue No. 1 & 2. I am just sharing the method. My Sags are 2.5 years old and have as good a finish as my car does 

Also, you have to do this from day one. If the paint gets pitted by the brake dust (especially repeated exposure to wet brake dust and road grime), the finish can be compromised. The sealant is necessary to protect the finish. Clean and seal often!

There is no need to take the wheels off to seal em, but when I rotate the tires I do a more thorough job. See my homemade mini ramps made out of 2X10s. I can easily reach behind and apply/remove the sealant:




























http://forums.vwvortex.com/image/jpeg;base64,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****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
http://forums.vwvortex.com/image/jpeg;base64,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****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


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

jspirate said:


> There is not very much to it.
> 
> 1. Never use spray on wheel cleaner
> 2. In case you missed it, never use spray on wheel cleaner
> ...


looks great and thank u! are u on lowering springs? also let me know if u sell ur sag's!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> looks great and thank u! are u on lowering springs? also let me know if u sell ur sag's!


Yes. H&R Sports.

I also have the H&R 26mm front sway installed. Need to order the 24mm rear... sooooo busy though!

I don't plan on selling the sags. Still my fav wheel on the CC :beer:


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> looks great! Did you follow a DIY to take the lights apart?


No i actually didnt. I'll try and write something up. You have to take h=out your headlights and drill small holes.


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good... do you have picture w leds off?


I will post some more pics in a few. They actually turn to a turn signal. They operate just like an audi does. They are so bright to (the right kind of brightness that is)


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> gorgeous! link to those please


I will share the link soon. I have to find it first.


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

jspirate said:


> There is not very much to it.
> 
> 1. Never use spray on wheel cleaner
> 2. In case you missed it, never use spray on wheel cleaner
> ...




Thank you so much for the info. Mine are very dirty and i think they are kinda rusted inside not to bad. Do you have any pointers on how to take out the rust if any. I guess i need to take out the wheel and clean them.


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Footwells are in.. Front only as of now! More to go!
> 
> Its hard to tell by the phone picture but color is very sexy and just perfect!
> Thanks to Chris for helping out!


How did you do that? I want to do that too. Its so sexy


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

donikamba said:


> How did you do that? I want to do that too. Its so sexy


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

LONGISLANDCC said:


>


Enablers have made it an uphill battle to stop Search Tool Neglect. It's a sad epidemic, we need celebrity endorsement. Who would say no to a smoking hot model speaking with her faux-concerned face about the rejection, pain, and isolation felt by the Search Tool.

Let's make this happen.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

donikamba said:


> How did you do that? I want to do that too. Its so sexy


bro its 3smd Red LED Strip frm ebay..


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Going to the shop in a few to put on my magnaflow exhaust. Woo Hoo


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenmac15 said:


> Going to the shop in a few to put on my magnaflow exhaust. Woo Hoo


DIY and save moneys! Took about 45 minutes on jack stands...


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Installed LED strips for front footwell lights. Connected to 12v socket in ashtray so they dim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOw do they dim using the 12V socket?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

donikamba said:


> HOw do they dim using the 12V socket?


Hope so  Mine do!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

donikamba said:


> HOw do they dim using the 12V socket?


You connect them to the light that is next to cigarette lighter socket,

There are 3 wires that go to cig lighter socket(brown-ground,socket wire and wire that goes to the light bulb)


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Why not go for the oem footwell lights with red LEDs?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I had to wash even though it's going to start raning.... so many water spots etc while at dealer...... so I had to clean her quick....


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

I picked up the rest of my stuff from being powder coated. He did the rims 2 weeks ago and while I waited I put some shine on the center caps by taking off the old clear coat and putting on a layer of left over clear bra I had.

Today i picked up my trimmed rear brake shield, my Neuspeed IC to TB pipe and my rear rotors that now have a face that matches my front Brembo BBK. Gonna start the install in a half hour. 

BTW- The rims are flawless, there is just some dust from my towel on them, they had just been cleaned.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stuff looks good man....im really loving the gloss black wheels :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Black. Black. Black. Black.


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Black. Black. Black. Black.


Racist


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lmao.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Went to a get together which turned into a long roadtrip! :laugh:
> My second ever GTG!
> It was the national GTG of a not particularly popular italian forum, but it was awesome.
> I totaled almost 1000km or over 600mi.
> ...



Bravo! That was a pretty awesome GTG and road trip! You had a lot of fun for sure! I only know some places at Italia and I love them (Venecia, Milano, Firenze, Roma, Pisa, Brindisi).

Pretty awesome write up! :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. Those Audi TT RS' brakes are impressive! I don't know why a friend of mine on Texas couldn't do this retrofit on his VW Golf R MKVI?

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

who is down? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm593dPL5s8


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Looking good dude!:thumbup: I'm loving those wheels


what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

. I bought these today. I'm trying to try new bulbs.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> who is down?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm593dPL5s8


Just looks wrong!

Only like the white led strip


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

Now are all three of my bulbs the same or different? I'm new to cars. Would the high beam take a different bulb?


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

How did you wax/shine your rims? 
Thanks


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

turey said:


> How did you wax/shine your rims?
> Thanks


When you want to quote somebody hit the quote button or if you want to quote multiple post hit the little plus sign.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

turey said:


> Now are all three of my bulbs the same or different? I'm new to cars. Would the high beam take a different bulb?





Low beam high beam and cornering lights are all H7....atlest on pre facelift CCs

*Ninja edit before MrRline catches me


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Low beam high beam and cornering lights are all H7....atlest on pre facelift CCs
> 
> *Ninja edit before MrRline catches me


Lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Low beam high beam and cornering lights are all H7....atlest on pre facelift CCs
> 
> *Ninja edit before MrRline catches me


Whoa what did I miss?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Whoa what did I miss?


Haha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Whoa what did I miss?



That's the thing about NINJA edit....you'll never know lol unless i tell u....but id rather commit hari kari :laugh:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> That's the thing about NINJA edit....you'll never know lol unless i tell u....but id rather commit hari kari :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> who is down?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm593dPL5s8


You're going to be bent over by Illinois State Police, fined by CPD, and who probably create more laws/fines that don't already exist.

Wrong state for that type of car fun, they'll eat you alive, spit out your remains, and then steal your wallet.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I got my subframe clunk noise worked out via VW dealership. 

Hopefully, I won't have that issue anymore.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

geovdub said:


> you're going to be bent over by illinois state police, fined by cpd, and who probably create more laws/fines that don't already exist.
> 
> Wrong state for that type of car fun, they'll eat you alive, spit out your remains, and then steal your wallet.


group buy!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> group buy!!!


Im down! FaKc da police  j/k...

I posted just as general info, im not a fan of those..


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Im down! FaKc da police  j/k...
> 
> I posted just as general info, im not a fan of those..


lol best.headlamps.ever! lol jk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a night shot with the new headlight bulbs


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Low beam high beam and cornering lights are all H7....atlest on pre facelift CCs
> 
> *Ninja edit before MrRline catches me


Okay thanks. I bought these for my daylights but I don't know which ones to get for high beam and corner lights. I'm not very knowledgable with cars. If anyone has any recommendations. I also bought another set for my fog lights


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> who is down?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm593dPL5s8


I'm down, but only if I can get purple LEDs instead of the ambers. If you can make that happen I'm in! :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

turey said:


> Okay thanks. I bought these for my daylights but I don't know which ones to get for high beam and corner lights. I'm not very knowledgable with cars. If anyone has any recommendations. I also bought another set for my fog lights


You need H11 bulbs for your fogs. I have an extra set of Hoen bulbs that I can sell you. BNIB never installed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I'm down, but only if I can get purple LEDs instead of the ambers. If you can make that happen I'm in! :screwy: :laugh:


Ur such a PERV, bro  and i like it.... :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Ur such a PERV, bro  and i like it.... :laugh:


:laugh: :wave:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

turey said:


> Okay thanks. I bought these for my daylights but I don't know which ones to get for high beam and corner lights. I'm not very knowledgable with cars. If anyone has any recommendations. I also bought another set for my fog lights


I think they're all the same size, H7's, for low, high and cornering lights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boys, don't be jealous, but I have come to terms with my CC. I have decided on a few last things to buy for it, then I am OFFICIALLY done, and will be more content than ever!!!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> DIY and save moneys! Took about 45 minutes on jack stands...


Its my friends shop so I wasnt really paying anything. Sounds good. Nice low growl and no droning unless im doing 85. Very please


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Boys, don't be jealous, but I have come to terms with my CC. I have decided on a few last things to buy for it, then I am OFFICIALLY done, and will be more content than ever!!!


Damn that was fast lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Boys, don't be jealous, but I have come to terms with my CC. I have decided on a few last things to buy for it, then I am OFFICIALLY done, and will be more content than ever!!!


What are those things? 

I heard that so many times lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> What are those things?
> 
> I heard that so many times lol


The "Things"

Neuspeed TOP
Neuspeed Charge Pipe
eBay Downpipe
Stage 2 flash
Neuspeed CBE
Neuspeed stage 2 intake pipe
70% windshield tint
Chirp alarm
Neuspeed FMIC
NEUSPEED Rear sway bar
K04 turbo
P3cars boost gauge
Real brushed aluminum mirror covers
Big brake kit
Steel braided brake lines


That's it, plus or minus a few more things.

Finally What a relief!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Bravo! That was a pretty awesome GTG and road trip! You had a lot of fun for sure! I only know some places at Italia and I love them (Venecia, Milano, Firenze, Roma, Pisa, Brindisi).
> 
> Pretty awesome write up! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Indeed, it was the most fun I had this year!
As regards the brakes retrofit, your friend most likely had issues with clearance. As mentioned my friend said fitment is extremely tight with a clearance of maybe 2mm and he did change the wheels cause they wouldn't fit before (don't remember what wheels he had in the past, maybe the Detroits).
His current wheels (ET45 AUSTIN 18" 7.5J) have this channel where you can insert the weights to balance the wheel, and that helps with clearance !


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Here's a night shot with the new headlight bulbs


and thats just a bulb replacement with stock xenon's?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The "Things"
> 
> Neuspeed TOP
> Neuspeed Charge Pipe
> ...


guys, disregard Kareem's post ^^^^ its all LIES  

he is going to get Tint and thats all:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> guys, disregard Kareem's post ^^^^ its all LIES
> 
> he is going to get Tint and thats all:laugh:


Is someone jealous!!??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> and thats just a bulb replacement with stock xenon's?


Read the post man... its halogen bulb. OEM band clamps 2.75Xenons go into the projector setup!


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

van33 said:


> I think they're all the same size, H7's, for low, high and cornering lights.


I really do this the fog lights are h11. Can anyone give me some recommendations on what I can get for high beams and corner lights? I'm a new sorry

I want brighter without doing any modification to the lights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Is someone jealous!!??


Always... Hate n Jealousy r huge part of my lifestyle!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> and thats just a bulb replacement with stock xenon's?


Yeah just changing the bulbs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah just changing the bulbs


those r XENONS, bro? :screwy:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah just changing the bulbs


H7 bulbs that is


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

sounds like a great car plan @KOWCC. serge might as well get stage 3+


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Why not just go with gt28 stg 3+ kit???? Lol 400+ whp


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Why not just go with gt28 stg 3+ kit???? Lol 400+ whp


You missed the fine print.....

"Plus or minus a few other things"

The gt28 just made my PLUS list...lol


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@KOWCC missed that fine print :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> sounds like a great car plan @KOWCC. serge might as well get stage 3+


As soon as i go AWD on my 2.0T bro


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You missed the fine print.....
> 
> "Plus or minus a few other things"
> 
> The gt28 just made my PLUS list...lol


Good lol of that sir, I will be jealous lol


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Yeah just changing the bulbs


did i already ask for a link to where u got those? haha...any pics of the front of the car with them on?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Read the post man... its halogen bulb. OEM band clamps 2.75Xenons go into the projector setup!


jesus..the hostility.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

That's the only one I have right now, I'll take one tonight and post it


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> That's the only one I have right now, I'll take one tonight and post it


looks fantastic...link to that bulb? im gonna make purchase


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> looks fantastic...link to that bulb? im gonna make purchase


Just search this on eBay


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Just search this on eBay


thnx!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> The "Things"
> 
> Neuspeed TOP
> Neuspeed Charge Pipe
> ...


That's a nice list bro! It looks a lot like my list, but I already have some of the stuff on the list. My list is shorter  :laugh:

I'm digging all the Neuspeed on that list by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> jesus..the hostility.


Never bro! Pure :heart:! Just pay attention to details a little


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That's a nice list bro! It looks a lot like my list, but I already have some of the stuff on the list. My list is shorter  :laugh:
> 
> I'm digging all the Neuspeed on that list by the way. :thumbup:


OMG.. Neuspeed addict... U shld really see a DR... any kind of addiction is no good :vampire:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

It would be awesome to get some neuspeed parts on a group buy! TOP and rear sway to be exact lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> OMG.. Neuspeed addict... U shld really see a DR... any kind of addiction is no good :vampire:


 Serge trying to make me go to rehab? :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> It would be awesome to get some neuspeed parts on a group buy! TOP and rear sway to be exact lol


PM me bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Serge trying to make me go to rehab? :laugh:


Rehab is a strong word lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Saw this today. It will be me one day:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Saw this today. It will be me one day:


Hahahaha!! I am already like that with people around my car. I almost got into a fight at a meet one time because this dude was leaning on my car after I had spent 3 hours washing, waxing, and sealing my car.  I walked up, and said "nice car bro! How long did it take you to get that shine?" He replied with "oh! Thanks, but its not my car" I told him that he better get off my car, and not do it again. Not as nicely as I am making it sound, but he just looked at me confused and apologized. I was so mad that I had to go for a walk, so I told my friend to watch my car for me. :banghead:


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

rehab is for quitters.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Found this on B6 forum
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261202545312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

somebody installed it on 10' B6 passat and it looks sweet. you guys think it wouldwork on CC?

here is the thread....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5017668-What-did-you-do-to-your-B6-Passat-today/page111


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That's a nice list bro! It looks a lot like my list, but I already have some of the stuff on the list. My list is shorter  :laugh:
> 
> I'm digging all the Neuspeed on that list by the way. :thumbup:


I knew you would dig all the Neuspeed stuff...lol. Had to think twice before I put Milltek CBE instead. Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Drove loaner PASSAT SEL this morning and felt in love with RNS-510.....  Not a good sign.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kenmac15 said:


> rehab is for quitters.


Exactly! My momma didn't raise no quitter :laugh:



KOWCC said:


> I knew you would dig all the Neuspeed stuff...lol. Had to think twice before I put Milltek CBE instead. Lol


Lol! Milwho?! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Exactly! My momma didn't raise no quitter :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Milwho?! :laugh:


Dnt hate of Mill-tek  lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Dnt hate of Mill-tek  lol


No hate bro! eace: they make great stuff. I'm just a huge supporter of Neuspeed, and their products. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> No hate bro! eace: they make great stuff. I'm just a huge supporter of Neuspeed, and their products. :thumbup:


its just cz u get free LABOR )


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> its just cz u get free LABOR )


Lol, no! It's because I've known them for about 5 years, and I have never had an issue with any of their products.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Lol, no! It's because I've known them for about 5 years, and I have never had an issue with any of their products.


Sounds like a very loyal customer and brand biased


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sounds like a very loyal customer and brand biased


 actually my S4 had an APR tune, and I never had an issue with it. Now I am biased because you can't say anything bad about Neuspeed, or their products. They have been around for over 30 years, so they must be doing something right.  in my eyes they are doing everything right.  lol!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

RICO85 said:


> Hahahaha!! I am already like that with people around my car. I almost got into a fight at a meet one time because this dude was leaning on my car after I had spent 3 hours washing, waxing, and sealing my car.  I walked up, and said "nice car bro! How long did it take you to get that shine?" He replied with "oh! Thanks, but its not my car" I told him that he better get off my car, and not do it again. Not as nicely as I am making it sound, but he just looked at me confused and apologized. I was so mad that I had to go for a walk, so I told my friend to watch my car for me. :banghead:


Yeah, my best friend did the same thing on my CC at a meet a couple months ago. I'm like 'dude stop leaning on my car... get.. off.. of .. the paint.' He got a little pissy. He has no concept of how easily clear coat scratches and how swirl marks get started. I've seen him wash with windex and dirty towels. Makes my skin crawl. I made similar mistakes, when I was 17 and had my first Jetta.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Gotta love neuspeed....they do make some good stuff....i loove my intake and its outperformed my expectations....now
im waiting fir their IC to come out so i can pick one of them up and then hopefully also a TOP


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Here's a night shot with the new headlight bulbs


That's exactly how mine looks when lights off... I forgot about posting the pic.....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Hmmmm will be there when I get home....

Uniondale, NY, United States 07/03/2013 8:08 A.M. Out For Delivery 

then another one to come next tuesday....
Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 07/09/2013, By End of Day


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't do anything to my CC today but I did get an email from *CustomEuropeanPlates.com* about a promo they are running. *Get 15% off with the code JULYPROMO.*


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, my best friend did the same thing on my CC at a meet a couple months ago. I'm like 'dude stop leaning on my car... get.. off.. of .. the paint.' He got a little pissy. He has no concept of how easily clear coat scratches and how swirl marks get started. I've seen him wash with windex and dirty towels. Makes my skin crawl. I made similar mistakes, when I was 17 and had my first Jetta.


Windex and dirty towels?!?!! :facepalm:



AZ_CC said:


> Gotta love neuspeed....they do make some good stuff....i loove my intake and its outperformed my expectations....now
> im waiting fir their IC to come out so i can pick one of them up and then hopefully also a TOP


Glad to hear that the P-Flo is performing above your expectations. :thumbup:
Keep cleaning those pools in your mankini, :laugh: and you'll have the money saved up in no time.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Glad to hear that the P-Flo is performing above your expectations. :thumbup:
> Keep cleaning those pools in your mankini, :laugh: and you'll have the money saved up in no time.


Yes sir will do!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a call frm Dealership... Headliner needs to be changed. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got a call frm Dealership... Headliner needs to be changed. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Why? Nows the time to get a black one!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Why? Nows the time to get a black one!!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Had some bubble in it, took it to the dealer last night. got a call frm em saying need new.... Tried talking to advisor abt gettn black one, he said No.... 

Contacted GeoVDub via PM to see if he can hook me up w good guys.. willing to buy the rest of the parts if labor n main part of headliner is covered at no pay.. lets see..... he hasnt replied....

Meanwhile got Passat SEL.... damn felt in love with RNS-510  very bad sign...


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

Waxed my car for the first time. Used that black turtle wax. Took me 2
3 hours lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

So a guy in a A5 tried to race me today lol this was the look on his face when I pulled on him








(Best surprised look I could find in 15secs on google)
PRICELESS. $35+ audi lost to my ~$20k 4 door family car


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ HAHA


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

unitronic stage 1+ unitronic CIA coming soon , usp downpipe, B&B cat back exhaust on the way as well !!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> unitronic stage 1+ unitronic CIA coming soon , usp downpipe, B&B cat back exhaust on the way as well !!


lol CAI


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> lol CAI


For a minute I thought you worked in the IC. I was gonna look you up!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Had some bubble in it, took it to the dealer last night. got a call frm em saying need new.... Tried talking to advisor abt gettn black one, he said No....
> 
> Contacted GeoVDub via PM to see if he can hook me up w good guys.. willing to buy the rest of the parts if labor n main part of headliner is covered at no pay.. lets see..... he hasnt replied....
> 
> Meanwhile got Passat SEL.... damn felt in love with RNS-510  very bad sign...


Why did they say no? Is there a price difference?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Why did they say no? Is there a price difference?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Well I talked to SA.. n he wasn't trying to help.he said VoA wldnt cover that under the wranty.. which dsnt make sense if I want purchase more parts...

. I said since all got to come off, I wld pay for additional parts n price difference for the main part.. we see... I saw SA at the gym later on he is going to check w manager.

GeoVDub is going to get me some info thru his SA.. we will see what they say n how much more I got to pay...


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm going to do this to my car more often


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Had some bubble in it, took it to the dealer last night. got a call frm em saying need new.... Tried talking to advisor abt gettn black one, he said No....
> 
> Contacted GeoVDub via PM to see if he can hook me up w good guys.. willing to buy the rest of the parts if labor n main part of headliner is covered at no pay.. lets see..... he hasnt replied....
> 
> Meanwhile got Passat SEL.... damn felt in love with RNS-510  very bad sign...


Workin' on it, workin' on it!

You happen to have a knack for PMing me when I'm not checking Vortex :laugh::sly:

We'll see what we can do for ya man, I love my dealer and it sounds like you need a positive dealer experience.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I got these from DHL today after working a 13 hour day , I was very happy to see my big box with 2 little boxes in them from Germany ...

I take more pics when I put them on .


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I got these from DHL today after working a 13 hour day , I was very happy to see my big box with 2 little boxes in them from Germany ...
> 
> I take more pics when I put them on .


these are gunna look unreal. i want them.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Workin' on it, workin' on it!
> 
> You happen to have a knack for PMing me when I'm not checking Vortex :laugh::sly:
> 
> We'll see what we can do for ya man, I love my dealer and it sounds like you need a positive dealer experience.


Thanks man!! Cant wait for friday!!! Just text me asap


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dsbaker2 said:


> Installed my 4300k HID's from USP. Easy install but my hands are all tore up :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im buying a set today. im about an hour from USP. any issues? did you have to drill a hole in cover like they did in the install video?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

came yesterday,

today is cloudy and have plans, I probably can't install till weekend (if I have time) and going on trip next week so might have to wait until I come back from it..... by then I have intake and this to put on to CC.....


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Daytime pics of my goodies ... I will try to install them over the weekend but I have to work on Friday ..


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Nice! Can't wait to see how they look

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Put on my latest sticker....bare with me the car is extremely dirty from dust storms we been having


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Put on my latest sticker....bare with me the car is extremely dirty from dust storms we been having


There is another one says add 50hp.... I was thinking of getting that...... beat me to it. :thumbup:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

and here is mine.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha nice man....gotta love the stickers....get the +50hp one man and we can be cousins :thumbup:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha nice man....gotta love the stickers....get the +50hp one man and we can be cousins :thumbup:


I gotta look for the link again but will get it :laugh:

update:

found it.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-HP-STICK...Decals_Stickers_Vinyl_Art&hash=item2ec8e2bd32


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LOL thats tight :thumbup:

I had to order a new "because racecar" sticker cuz the dust storm actually took a piece off my old one....it should be here next week sometime and then ill be back to full strength on my sticker game :laugh:

On a side note sii....i did notice ur dsg sticker....thats freaking awesome :thumbup: id like to get one that says dsg is better then manual :laugh:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> LOL thats tight :thumbup:
> 
> I had to order a new "because racecar" sticker cuz the dust storm actually took a piece off my old one....it should be here next week sometime and then ill be back to full strength on my sticker game :laugh:
> 
> On a side note sii....i did notice ur dsg sticker....thats freaking awesome :thumbup: id like to get one that says dsg is better then manual :laugh:


I found that dsg one on ebay. I've been quietly adding stickers... :laugh:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

That DGS is freekin great!!

And after 3 1/2 months of fighting with insurance out of Quebec.... I am finally getting my bumper fixed after I got hit.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> I found that dsg one on ebay. I've been quietly adding stickers... :laugh:



Im gonna look on eBay for some now




lipprandt35 said:


> That DGS is freekin great!!
> 
> And after 3 1/2 months of fighting with insurance out of Quebec.... I am finally getting my bumper fixed after I got hit.


Nice man congrats on that :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Put on my latest sticker....bare with me the car is extremely dirty from dust storms we been having


Nice sticker dude! I'm about to put mine on because I've been slacking on the stickers.

Dang it! You beat me to the tiny stig sticker.  mine should be here by Saturday.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Nice sticker dude! I'm about to put mine on because I've been slacking on the stickers.
> 
> Dang it! You beat me to the tiny stig sticker.  mine should be here by Saturday.


Thx brother....come on man keep up lol i have a feeling im not done with them either hahaha they're addicting


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*stickers!*

oh i miss those sticker days!, since you guys all love stickers.. here's some from my last car before i purchased the CC.

I have no plans for the CC atm on sticker bombing, but i might put one sticker on my car in the remembrance of my brother.

1993 Lexus SC300


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are my stickers


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Here are my stickers


looks subtle.. 

i found a nice site for some legit stickers for us VW peeps

http://www.eemproductions.bigcartel.com/


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

pro kit purchase and install


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

the drop looks good ...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> the drop looks good ...:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks a lot man. cant wait until i see it settle. the shop and owner who did it was a great guy. he is an expert with running agressive wheels setups. ill post a pic of his supra i took while i was there. but on topic, i decided to run a amg rep with a 32 offset, 245/35 in the front and 255/35 in the rear. im excited to see the final turn out.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mEed said:


> looks subtle..
> 
> i found a nice site for some legit stickers for us VW peeps
> 
> http://www.eemproductions.bigcartel.com/


Thats a cool site with lots of good stickers....but u can find most of them on eBay for half the price with free shipping


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats a cool site with lots of good stickers....but u can find most of them on eBay for half the price with free shipping


Yeah that's what I was gona say.. A bit pricey for decals


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Do these look different from one another to you guys?
Passenger 








Driver


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

The drivers side looks a little bit crooked at the bottom of the spring.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

lipprandt35 said:


> The drivers side looks a little bit crooked at the bottom of the spring.


I agree.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Just installed the asphericals I got from Kareem. Waiting on my eibach pros now. Hopefully finishing my exhaust next week. Try to get the springs done and polish the tails then as we.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe how they settled at the bottom where it goes inside the groove


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe. I will be getting mine done next week. Hopefully.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Just installed the asphericals I got from Kareem. Waiting on my eibach pros now. Hopefully finishing my exhaust next week. Try to get the springs done and polish the tails then as we.


you going to love the eibachs. i put them on today at 34,500 miles, the ride is day and night...feels so much tighter and rides better then when i had votgland lowering springs on my r32. they are still settling. a tight 3 finger drop all around , even, should be a tight 2 finger fit after a settle. i love them. cant wait to do wheels and tires. enjoy your eibachs!


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Footwell lights installed. Ill eventually LED them.

Before:









After:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Footwell lights installed. Ill eventually LED them.


Glad you got the lock figured out.


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

So went to the 1/8 mile drag strip tonight.. Lol realized that the cc is not made for that haha BUT even tho I had on 215-35-19 on the HEAVY Touareg wheels I managed to take on rsx type-s and civics lol did lose to mustang gt and a mean BIG turbo civic lol. My times were half decent for being a first time on the drag strip. Averages low 10's

Fun nonetheless lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

rogersm said:


> So went to the 1/8 mile drag strip tonight.. Lol realized that the cc is not made for that haha BUT even tho I had on 215-35-19 on the HEAVY Touareg wheels I managed to take on rsx type-s and civics lol did lose to mustang gt and a mean BIG turbo civic lol. My times were half decent for being a first time on the drag strip. Averages low 10's
> 
> Fun nonetheless lol


Can't see the picture


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

rogersm said:


> So went to the 1/8 mile drag strip tonight.. Lol realized that the cc is not made for that haha BUT even tho I had on 215-35-19 on the HEAVY Touareg wheels I managed to take on rsx type-s and civics lol did lose to mustang gt and a mean BIG turbo civic lol. My times were half decent for being a first time on the drag strip. Averages low 10's
> 
> Fun nonetheless lol


If your CC with DSG, Did you use launch control?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Do these look different from one another to you guys?
> Passenger
> 
> 
> ...


the strut on the passenger side doesn't seem to be seating all the way to the holder. Might want to recheck that...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

THE ONLY Lowering springs with ZERO Reverse rake! Proper spring drop and rides like stock BUT BETTER! No floating feeling, half the body rool, ans sticks in corners like my old GTI! Love it. Top STOCK and Bottom Eibachs. 48 hours later..still dropping.

[/URL]


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> the strut on the passenger side doesn't seem to be seating all the way to the holder. Might want to recheck that...


This.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> the strut on the passenger side doesn't seem to be seating all the way to the holder. Might want to recheck that...


That's what I thought too... But if that were true then the bolt wouldn't go through correct?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Ignore that


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> THE ONLY Lowering springs with ZERO Reverse rake!


 :screwy: no reverse rake here


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmm BLQs 

Car looks good Rico :thumbup:

And yea idk about that statement either....my buddy MrRline has h&r springs on his car and hes at an even 25 3/4 FTG all around


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> :screwy: no reverse rake here


what is your fender to ground height for front & backs for your spring set up. My coils are at 25, I want to raise my car this weekend before I install my gold coast front lip.

never mind AZ_CC just answer my question unless your set up is different


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That's the thing about NINJA edit....you'll never know lol unless i tell u....but id rather commit hari kari :laugh:


Hope you don't have a tantō blade nearby!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm BLQs
> 
> Car looks good Rico :thumbup:
> 
> And yea idk about that statement either....my buddy MrRline has h&r springs on his car and hes at an even 25 3/4 FTG all around


:laugh: Thanks bro!
I thought it was funny because just a couple days ago he had no idea about anything related to the CC, and today he is an expert on springs. :laugh:



kaeo773 said:


> what is your fender to ground height for front & backs for your spring set up. My coils are at 25, I want to raise my car this weekend before I install my gold coast front lip.
> 
> never mind AZ_CC just answer my question unless your set up is different


I'm actually on Neuspeed springs, and my FTG is 26 if I remember correctly. Sorry I can't remember. I'll check for you when I get a chance


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> what is your fender to ground height for front & backs for your spring set up. My coils are at 25, I want to raise my car this weekend before I install my gold coast front lip.
> 
> never mind AZ_CC just answer my question unless your set up is different


Rico is on neuspeed springs....my buddy has h&r springs


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :laugh: Thanks bro!
> I thought it was funny because just a couple days ago he had no idea about anything related to the CC, and today he is an expert on springs. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha i know right


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Scraped my front spoiler!! ;(








Damage was twice the size but took a pic after i painted it a bit


Installed iphone5 dock in little drawer, that was a challenge, had to drill holes, get cable extender, hdmi to rca adapter, dual usb charger,extra cigarette lighter socket.. But it was worth it for the clean look of it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang that sucks about ur front lip....btw i love ur interior trim blacked out it looks really good....i dont like the silver the car comes with


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Where did you get that black brushed looking vinyl?

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks about ur front lip....btw i love ur interior trim blacked out it looks really good....i dont like the silver the car comes with


I used to have brushes aluminium it only looks good with black interior and looks ugly with cornsilk there is not much contrast... I wrapped it with black brushed aluminium


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Where did you get that black brushed looking vinyl?
> 
> I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


3m 1080 vinyl, got it from ebay or amazon ,google avs vinyl


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang that sucks about ur front lip....btw i love ur interior trim blacked out it looks really good...


+1, sorry about that awful incident and I love your blacked out interior trims!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Some dick decided to get drunk and dent my car with a window squeegee. Got the quote from the body shop today $4100.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

X37 said:


> Some dick decided to get drunk and dent my car with a window squeegee. Got the quote from the body shop today $4100.


Holy crap... Must be a huge dent


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Holy crap... Must be a huge dent


That must be a huge hole!

WTF? :banghead::banghead::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

X37 said:


> Some dick decided to get drunk and dent my car with a window squeegee. Got the quote from the body shop today $4100.


So I assume they need to repaint a number of body panels ?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

giecsar said:


> So I assume they need to repaint a number of body panels ?


He dented the hood in multiple places so that's getting replaced and he whacked the passenger quarter panel. It being black the blend work is a bitch and they have to paint a large area for the blend. I may replace the hood, fix the qp dents and plasti dip the car matte red for a while and pocket the check.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

I had these Eibach Pro kit springs installed on Thursday morning. It is now Saturday morning. I can see they have settled toa 3 finger smooshed-in gao to 1 and a half..hopefully its still settling and be 1 all around..here are some photos i took last night with my phone .


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it me or is anyone else using tapatalk also annoyed when the pics they chose to view end up opening a web browser and close down tapatalk....this has become my pet peeve. When I see photobucket or any other picture portal I just avoid enlarging the pic.....lol.

Personally I'm mobile and 99% of my posts are via tapatalk and I also have the unlimited pic upload app which cost me a buck!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Is it me or is anyone else using tapatalk also annoyed when the pics they chose to view end up opening a web browser and close down tapatalk....this has become my pet peeve. When I see photobucket or any other picture portal I just avoid enlarging the pic.....lol.
> 
> Personally I'm mobile and 99% of my posts are via tapatalk and I also have the unlimited pic upload app which cost me a buck!


Couldn't agree more. Drives me
Crazy when it happens.. Spend another buck people it's worth it!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Couldn't agree more. Drives me
> Crazy when it happens.. Spend another buck people it's worth it!!!


Thank you!!!! Yes spend another buck......before the browser even fully opens, I'm already canceling it and returning to tapatalk...lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thank you!!!! Yes spend another buck......before the browser even fully opens, I'm already canceling it and returning to tapatalk...lol


 X2!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Is it me or is anyone else using tapatalk also annoyed when the pics they chose to view end up opening a web browser and close down tapatalk....this has become my pet peeve. When I see photobucket or any other picture portal I just avoid enlarging the pic.....lol.
> 
> Personally I'm mobile and 99% of my posts are via tapatalk and I also have the unlimited pic upload app which cost me a buck!


You want to know what really grinds Kareems gears?!?! :laugh:
Couldn't agree more brother.



llo07brasil said:


> X2!!!!


X3!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*PARTS!*

yay...

late bday gift from my friend finally arrived.. 

USP Motorsports Hid Kit
-4300K H7 Bulb
-4300 H11 Bulb

Overall impressed with the kit, felt heavy duty, NO ERRORS, and I cant wait for night fall!.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mEed said:


> yay...
> 
> late bday gift from my friend finally arrived..
> 
> ...


Clear side markers next?? Lol it'll give it the extra umph for how clean the cc looks


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Clear side markers next?? Lol it'll give it the extra umph for how clean the cc looks


man ive been soo up and tight about clear side markers, only reason being i really wanted to do the whole LED thing, but now after putting in the hid fogs and what not i think LED would be just doing too much for the front end. 

Still debating but ya i might get the full clear side markers not sure well see.. i was thinking of doing my exhaust next LOL but well see :wave:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

^_^


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> ^_^


which ones are those?!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mEed said:


> which ones are those?!


Ebay. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea, bro its terrible!!! If i see that happening i just close the link rightaway!!!

Pay the dollar people


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mEed said:


> yay...
> 
> late bday gift from my friend finally arrived..
> 
> ...


Usp is great, but ur such a mo-ron! U supposed to buy my 4300k slightly used USP kit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Aunt loves CC?


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Usp is great, but ur such a mo-ron! U supposed to buy my 4300k slightly used USP kit.


i told you i was going to buy your kit, but my friend surprised me when he gave me the tracking number very sorry broski =/ btw did you find the chrome trim? Ive looked all over Chicago and i cant seem to find any =(


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Glad you got the lock figured out.


Cheers!

Today I went to have a look at a leather interior for my CC. It was from a 2011 CC, which has a 3 seat rear, but I was still interested. Drove 2 hours out of my way to have a look, and when I get there, the car is a mess. Covered in dirt and crap all over the interior. And on top of this, the seats are sitting in a few inches of water. The Seat sponges are completely soaked and the drivers seat electronics are sitting it 2 inches of water.

Unbelievable to think they're asking for about €1000/$1300 for a dirty, dusty, soaking wet, corroded leather interior! I tentatively offered $550 at at that I think I was taking a risk. I took the wise decision and didnt buy anything.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Today I went to have a look at a leather interior for my CC. It was from a 2011 CC, which has a 3 seat rear, but I was still interested. Drove 2 hours out of my way to have a look, and when I get there, the car is a mess. Covered in dirt and crap all over the interior. And on top of this, the seats are sitting in a few inches of water. The Seat sponges are completely soaked and the drivers seat electronics are sitting it 2 inches of water.
> 
> Unbelievable to think they're asking for about €1000/$1300 for a dirty, dusty, soaking wet, corroded leather interior! I tentatively offered $550 at at that I think I was taking a risk. I took the wise decision and didnt buy anything.


Bravo!
I paid 900€ for my set of leather front and rear seats + center tunnel and the fronts are fully electric, heated, ventilated etc.
1000 is a lot even for a package in good condition. Indeed even $550 was generous.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys today, on my way home from work, I thought I hit a bird that was flying low over the street.
Once home I inspected my front bumper and noticed a piece of wierdly bent plastic:


















Is this how it's supposed to be ?


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Bravo!
> I paid 900€ for my set of leather front and rear seats + center tunnel and the fronts are fully electric, heated, ventilated etc.
> 1000 is a lot even for a package in good condition. Indeed even $550 was generous.


The search continues......


PS. Right hand drive is so much rarer, and hence more expensive. In the last 8 months ive seen 2 RHD leather interiors for a CC. Very rare


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> The search continues......
> 
> 
> PS. Right hand drive is so much rarer, and hence more expensive. In the last 8 months ive seen 2 RHD leather interiors for a CC. Very rare


Ah yes I forgot yours is a RHD... best of luck in finding something nice!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> I had these Eibach Pro kit springs installed on Thursday morning. It is now Saturday morning. I can see they have settled toa 3 finger smooshed-in gao to 1 and a half..hopefully its still settling and be 1 all around..here are some photos i took last night with my phone .


I really like the drop .. What's next wheels and you will good for the summer ?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Some one local buy my *Eibach Pro kit!!!!!!!* :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Guys today, on my way home from work, I thought I hit a bird that was flying low over the street.
> Once home I inspected my front bumper and noticed a piece of wierdly bent plastic:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like something has moved. They all come bent at about a 20 degree angle but yours seems displaced as well


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

White badge inserts! Small touch


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Do you have more pics of that spoiler, different angles?



chillybone said:


> White badge inserts! Small touch


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It looks like something has moved. They all come bent at about a 20 degree angle but yours seems displaced as well


Thanks, can you post a picture of your car ?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Got these in the mail









Hoping to have them installed by Tuesday. If I DIY these will I need an alignment? Its been a while since I've done suspension work and on my mkiii I needed an alignment afterwards.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

And hopefully have my exhaust finished by the same day.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

R-line said:


> Do you have more pics of that spoiler, different angles?





















All I got until I get some light outside.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Went to cars and coffee this morning with a buddy of mine minus AZ_CC he was chasing airplanes all night . Then shortly after the CC endured a nice 3 hours of waiting while we got a tow truck for the mercedes. Air strut broke or something and the thing was slammed down on the tire.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Went to cars and coffee this morning with a buddy of mine minus AZ_CC he was chasing airplanes all night . Then shortly after the CC endured a nice 3 hours of waiting while we got a tow truck for the mercedes. Air strut broke or something and the thing was slammed down on the tire.


gorgeous! :wave:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Not liking the chrome wheels on the Benz but to each his own.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I really like the drop .. What's next wheels and you will good for the summer ?


Thanks a lot, so do i! it's still settling. at a 2 finger even drop all the way around. I am planning on a Audi, Merc-Benz or VW replica wheel in 19s with some wide/staggered tire sized. Originally i HAD to have th 19inch interlagos rep deal from ECS but they wont get those back in until the end of the month. So if they dont come in any sooner i plany on MB AMG Reps wheels (the MB8's), b7 Rs4 reps in gunmetal or black, or the rs5/rs6/peeler wheels in black or if i find anything local and a good deal things may change. I can pick up 20inch range rover wheels or glk350 amg wheels right now for under 400 bucks to hold me over until i get what i really want but i dont know if thats a waste of $ or it will look pretty stellar? what are your plans?


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

Painted the calipers...





Plastidipped the front grill...




I'm very happy with the grill, this was my first time playing with plasti dip and it's a fantastic product, really easy to apply, dries quickly, we'll see how it's holding up...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

njpeteo said:


> Painted the calipers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a big brake kit or just drilled rotors?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

checked diverter valve this morning. I have the older version (diaphragm one) I guess I need to change that to newer version. but pwwrhaus spacer is in. now pretty loud....


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

njpeteo said:


> Painted the calipers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything looks great. Are those VMR wheels?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Thanks a lot, so do i! it's still settling. at a 2 finger even drop all the way around. what are your plans?


I want to install my new headlights and maybe put a HID kit in them and just enjoy the car for the rest of the summer .


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> And hopefully have my exhaust finished by the same day.


What exactly r u working on?!?

Bro, u need to do alignment no matter what after springs/coilovers instal! I did it after 150 miles


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I want to install my new headlights and maybe put a HID kit in them and just enjoy the car for the rest of the summer .


Make sure u get 55watt kit if ur going w setup like mine


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Are there any "DIY" instructions on removing the grill?

Figured i better ask before breaking plastic pieces


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Make sure u get 55watt kit if ur going w setup like mine


I have those headlights, how big of a difference is it between the 35w vs 55w in these headlights?
I just installed Morimoto Elite 35w, and I was considering the 55w. Any concerns with the extra heat on the 55w in these headlights?

I placed a order that has not sipped yet for the fogs 35w, so I am considering having them send me a 55w ballast instead to swap out for the low beam.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I have those headlights, how big of a difference is it between the 35w vs 55w in these headlights?
> I just installed Morimoto Elite 35w, and I was considering the 55w. Any concerns with the extra heat on the 55w in these headlights?


Difference is huge! With 55wats u can actually see toad at night! Honestly no concerns w extra heat, cz stock bulbs are 55watts

P.S post up the picture of ur cc


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Difference is huge! With 55wats u can actually see toad at night! Honestly no concerns w extra heat, cz stock bulbs are 55watts
> 
> P.S post up the picture of ur cc


my phone is dead, I will take some pics in a few. I just finished my new project, I removed the chrome grill trim, sanded out, epoxy the gap, and primed it for paint. I wanted the front grill to look like one piece.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

*Has anyone seen this Bumper?*

delete


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

siili said:


> checked diverter valve this morning. I have the older version (diaphragm one) I guess I need to change that to newer version. but pwwrhaus spacer is in. now pretty loud....


did you make a short video of it? i just wanna see if there's a diff between that and the forge spacer?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> ... strut broke or something and the thing was slammed down on the tire.




That really sucks man!... But both cars look awesome (unless the Mercs' wheels IMO).


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> What exactly r u working on?!?
> 
> Bro, u need to do alignment no matter what after springs/coilovers instal! I did it after 150 miles


Yeah, you need to make front and rear axle alignment to your car, or later on it's going to be more expensive to buy new wheels


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Difference is huge! With 55wats u can actually see toad at night! Honestly no concerns w extra heat, cz stock bulbs are 55watts
> 
> P.S post up the picture of ur cc



I am having the new grill paint tomorrow and the front lip installed. If you can see I had just the chrome piece panted, and the original gill bumper is a different shade of white. It was bothering me so I found a new one and did the body work







I am not 100% sold on painted fog light cover, it is not attached just resting on top. I seemed to have lost the other one, it is OK because I didn't do that great of a job on it.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I am having the new grill paint tomorrow and the front lip installed. If you can see I had just the chrome piece panted, and the original gill bumper is a different shade of white. It was bothering me so I found a new one and did the body work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lights and painted grill look really good:thumbup:. Not sure about the chrome strips by the fog lights. Need to see some more pics!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> That really sucks man!... But both cars look awesome (unless the Mercs' wheels IMO).


Yeah my response towards the wheels is pretty much not forum appropriate, but I can let your mind wander on that one. Personally I wouldn't run them on my car, but in person they actually arent' so bad. The car does need to be lowered though but considering yesterday's ordeal and the fact that the owner is close to his 50's i'm not sure he's going to do it


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I am having the new grill paint tomorrow and the front lip installed. If you can see I had just the chrome piece panted, and the original gill bumper is a different shade of white. It was bothering me so I found a new one and did the body work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks awesome! I have white with the black lights also. I might try those chrome strips


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I remember when i was in High School (1999) this was considered tacky and rice.

Now i'm old and still think so


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> I remember when i was in High School (1999) this was considered tacky and rice.
> 
> Now i'm old and still think so


I don't think 32 is considered old


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Guest2320 said:


> I don't think 32 is considered old


Hah, yeah, I meant to say "older" actually. Thanks tho.
:beer:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

mEed said:


> did you make a short video of it? i just wanna see if there's a diff between that and the forge spacer?


yep took quick video. posting in few....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

mEed said:


> did you make a short video of it? i just wanna see if there's a diff between that and the forge spacer?


mEed, here is the vid. this with window open.




just thought about taking so I took it quickly, I'll see if I can put my DSLR on mount then record again with each shift.... I think because I'm still using diaphragm one, from stop to start I hear them going off often in around 1500rpm in normal traffic. I just call it cc farting...... :sly: I'll have to order the updated diverter valve for sure.

and CAI from autotech coming tomorrow so will see......... :laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got these in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cleanmk2gti said:


> And hopefully have my exhaust finished by the same day.



Come on man and slap those things on and get the exhaust and wheels done as well 



MrRline said:


> Went to cars and coffee this morning with a buddy of mine minus AZ_CC he was chasing airplanes all night . Then shortly after the CC endured a nice 3 hours of waiting while we got a tow truck for the mercedes. Air strut broke or something and the thing was slammed down on the tire.





MrRline said:


> Yeah my response towards the wheels is pretty much not forum appropriate, but I can let your mind wander on that one. Personally I wouldn't run them on my car, but in person they actually arent' so bad. The car does need to be lowered though but considering yesterday's ordeal and the fact that the owner is close to his 50's i'm not sure he's going to do it


Yea i woke up Saturday morning and was like hell no im tired so tthat's when i txtd u and knocked right back out....plus the car is extremely dirty from the dust storms

And come on don't knock on Maurice hes cool lol he just has a little different style


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

mEed said:


> yay...
> 
> late bday gift from my friend finally arrived..
> 
> ...



Aren't you worried about over spray, not exactly sure the term but yeah.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Come on man and slap those things on and get the exhaust and wheels done as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah not knockin on Maurice his style is his style. Speaking of which I think I gotta go take him down to atwood tomorrow to pick up the car if they can do all the work in a day. He has it at some AAA tow yard right now until the morning. I kind of feel bad I was looking it up and looks like the air struts are around 450 to replace plus 3 hours of labor.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

siili said:


> mEed, here is the vid. this with window open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks for the video, i think the spacer i have and the one you have pretty much are the same, and yes get rid of that diaphragm diverter, and get the upgraded piston diverter. Ill let you know right now that the (PSSSH) will now be a whooping noise (WOOOPOOOH) rofl.. hahaha :banghead:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Aren't you worried about over spray, not exactly sure the term but yeah.


what exactly do you mean by over spray?


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Today I went to have a look at a leather interior for my CC. It was from a 2011 CC, which has a 3 seat rear, but I was still interested. Drove 2 hours out of my way to have a look, and when I get there, the car is a mess. Covered in dirt and crap all over the interior. And on top of this, the seats are sitting in a few inches of water. The Seat sponges are completely soaked and the drivers seat electronics are sitting it 2 inches of water.
> 
> Unbelievable to think they're asking for about €1000/$1300 for a dirty, dusty, soaking wet, corroded leather interior! I tentatively offered $550 at at that I think I was taking a risk. I took the wise decision and didnt buy anything.


Disgraceful.
Thats water in the seat well!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Eeeewwww yea thats gross....i wouldnt even spend $1 on that stuff its in horrible horrible condition


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You can at least buy the window switches, they are aluminum trimmed!


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> You can at least buy the window switches, they are aluminum trimmed!


The vents were chrome trim also, but based on how the interior was (or wasnt) stored, id have no confidence in the electrics in the door trims. Very disappointed with it all. It was a good 4 hour round trip, and all in vain.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

lol i had my car weighed last night, just for fun.. ahh :wave:

3460.. man these things are heavy :banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's not too bad....they're rated at~ 3300lbs so add in gas and other miscellaneous things and that's not too bad


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> That's not too bad....they're rated at~ 3300lbs so add in gas and other miscellaneous things and that's not too bad


don't forget 32 lbs of conti seal in the tires $$


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It looks like something has moved. They all come bent at about a 20 degree angle but yours seems displaced as well





giecsar said:


> Thanks, can you post a picture of your car ?


Anyone?
I know this is minor, but lately I've been suffering from OCD with my car


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> don't forget 32 lbs of conti seal in the tires $$


Dunlops FTW!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Anyone?
> I know this is minor, but lately I've been suffering from OCD with my car


Bro pop ur hood and remove ur grill....u prolly just have to move it back in place or something, unless its in fact broken....but it might just need readjustment


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Installed the new lights today .. Now I need to order the HID . I need to know what is a good brand of aftermarket HID's so whoever has HID's please let me know what you guys are using . Any info would be great .


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Installed the new lights today .. Now I need to order the HID . I need to know what is a good brand of aftermarket HID's so whoever has HID's please let me know what you guys are using . Any info would be great .


 I'd stay away from the ddm kit right now. Current slim ballast kit that I got has issues with using the auto function during the day. You'll get a bulb out error unless you have the lights fully on. Also flickering when you turn on high beams at night. 

I think the first issue can be remedied by putting drl up to 100%, the second issue i'd be taking a stab in the dark on wehther enabling bi-xeon with shutter would stop this problem. Again I really don't know. On the other hand I know the USP kit also gets great reviews and you might have more success and support with them.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Installed the new lights today .. Now I need to order the HID . I need to know what is a good brand of aftermarket HID's so whoever has HID's please let me know what you guys are using . Any info would be great .
> 
> I just bought and installed the Morimoto Elite HIDs 35w 5k low in the same headlights, they are not cheap. I also ordered the fog lights form them, I am going to get the 50w ballast and swap it out with the low beams when they arrive.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

MrRline said:


> I'd stay away from the ddm kit right now. Current slim ballast kit that I got has issues with using the auto function during the day. You'll get a bulb out error unless you have the lights fully on. Also flickering when you turn on high beams at night.
> 
> I think the first issue can be remedied by putting drl up to 100%, the second issue i'd be taking a stab in the dark on wehther enabling bi-xeon with shutter would stop this problem. Again I really don't know. On the other hand I know the USP kit also gets great reviews and you might have more success and support with them.


go with http://www.uspmotorsports.com/

i just installed their kit the other day and im IN LOVE the light output is perfect!

H7 4300k 35w
H11 4300k 35w

trust me on this you cant go wrong with these guys!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

mEed said:


> go with http://www.uspmotorsports.com/
> 
> i just installed their kit the other day and im IN LOVE the light output is perfect!
> 
> ...


As soon as i get mad at these, or can't figure out how to make them work to the way I want I will do


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

mEed said:


> what exactly do you mean by over spray?


I think he means glare not overspray from aftermarket HIDs.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Disgraceful.
> Thats water in the seat well!


When I was slowly scrolling down these images I felt like donating and waited for the 1800 number. I couldn't help but relate it to the abused animal commercials. 





mEed said:


> lol i had my car weighed last night, just for fun.. ahh :wave:
> 
> 3460.. man these things are heavy :banghead:





mEed said:


> what exactly do you mean by over spray?


It looks really good, what I meant by "overspray" is cut off (I believe it's referred). So HIDs in reflectors rather than projectors causing issues with on coming traffic etc.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

giecsar said:


> Guys today, on my way home from work, I thought I hit a bird that was flying low over the street.
> Once home I inspected my front bumper and noticed a piece of wierdly bent plastic:
> 
> 
> ...


It is the wind deflector, and you have to remove the grill to get to it. It looks like the top of it has moved out of place, so just do what everyone is telling you to do and remove the grill. 
It is there to keep the air going through the center of the car to keep the AC condenser/stock IC/radiator cool, and it does a good job of keeping the AC condenser cool. The other 2?....not so much! Especially on hot days when you are using your AC. 

AND NOW YOU KNOW!!!!:wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> I'd stay away from the ddm kit right now. Current slim ballast kit that I got has issues with using the auto function during the day. You'll get a bulb out error unless you have the lights fully on. Also flickering when you turn on high beams at night.
> 
> I think the first issue can be remedied by putting drl up to 100%, the second issue i'd be taking a stab in the dark on wehther enabling bi-xeon with shutter would stop this problem. Again I really don't know. On the other hand I know the USP kit also gets great reviews and you might have more success and support with them.


R u using 35watt kit or 55watt?

Im using 55watt n no error cancelers n its ok! Cldnt find anything better than DdM..
Had usp kit before n its really amazing, but you can not use it with projectors, totally not enough light!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sameed, chrome stip you can get at autozone/pepboys/advancedautoparts/napa. I cnt find it, man


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> R u using 35watt kit or 55watt?
> 
> Im using 55watt n no error cancelers n its ok! Cldnt find anything better than DdM..
> Had usp kit before n its really amazing, but you can not use it with projectors, totally not enough light!


35 watt slim ballast kit, no error cancelers. Works fine at night on auto, but gives bulb out error during the day (DRL related). Then the flickering issue when you hit the high beams again think it might be something vag-com could fix.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Are there any "DIY" instructions on removing the grill?
> 
> Figured i better ask before breaking plastic pieces


Just remove the 4 screws that hold the grille on and start working the clips off. There are some that need to pulled down and out.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MrRline said:


> 35 watt slim ballast kit, no error cancelers. Works fine at night on auto, but gives bulb out error during the day (DRL related). Then the flickering issue when you hit the high beams again think it might be something vag-com could fix.


It's most likely vag-com related. Mine would shut off and give a bulb out error if I tried to turn on the high beams. Can't remember exactly what I changed though  but it works fine.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

mEed said:


> haha thanks for the video, i think the spacer i have and the one you have pretty much are the same, and yes get rid of that diaphragm diverter, and get the upgraded piston diverter. Ill let you know right now that the (PSSSH) will now be a whooping noise (WOOOPOOOH) rofl.. hahaha :banghead:


 yep diaphragm one releasing air often I can hear. so newer one would sure fix that issue.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sameed, chrome stip you can get at autozone/pepboys/advancedautoparts/napa. I cnt find it, man


I've looked everywhere man =/ its like Chicago doesn't carry it anymore lol.. KOWCC (Kareem) make me one sir 



vahdyx said:


> When I was slowly scrolling down these images I felt like donating and waited for the 1800 number. I couldn't help but relate it to the abused animal commercials.
> 
> It looks really good, what I meant by "overspray" is cut off (I believe it's referred). So HIDs in reflectors rather than projectors causing issues with on coming traffic etc.


thank you very much, but so far i haven't been high beamed by anyone i guess its pretty good ill take a pic of it against a wall tonight 



siili said:


> yep diaphragm one releasing air often I can hear. so newer one would sure fix that issue.


i had the same issue man =/


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

btw.. as far as the highbeams go, what is everyone running? stock or aftermarket and which?


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

llo07brasil said:


> Do you have a big brake kit or just drilled rotors?


No big brake kit, just cross drilled/slotted rotors from ECS

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Braking/Rotors/ES2167540/


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

waltern said:


> Everything looks great. Are those VMR wheels?


Thanks and yes, VMR V710s...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mEed said:


> btw.. as far as the highbeams go, what is everyone running? stock or aftermarket and which?


I put yellow nokya bulbs


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Yeah my response towards the wheels is pretty much not forum appropriate, but I can let your mind wander on that one. Personally I wouldn't run them on my car, but in person they actually arent' so bad. The car does need to be lowered though but considering yesterday's ordeal and the fact that the owner is close to his 50's i'm not sure he's going to do it


I get it man! Indeed I'm not either a hatter of those wheels... Simply not my cup of tea! As well as my Polished Interlagos are almost anybodies cup of tea! LOL


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

mEed said:


> i had the same issue man =/


Yep making order soon on that. right now it's bit annoying way diaphragm one behave.... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I just bought and installed the Morimoto Elite HIDs 35w 5k low in the same headlights, they are not cheap. I also ordered the fog lights form them, I am going to get the 50w ballast and swap it out with the low beams when they arrive.



I Going to go with these Morimoto Elite since they have a lot of good feed back on other forums about this HID retro fit kit .. I am also going to go with the 50w ballast since I know Serge swith to 50w on his HID's the last time I saw at the Tuesday Scahumburg VW GTG .. Thanks for the Info bro ..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I Going to go with these Morimoto Elite since they have a lot of good feed back on other forums about this HID retro fit kit .. I am also going to go with the 50w ballast since I know Serge swith to 50w on his HID's the last time I saw at the Tuesday Scahumburg VW GTG .. Thanks for the Info bro ..


Anytime my man! 
Holla a link bro!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Got detailed + debadged the other day. Looking freshhh...




























Props to Bryan @ Mr. Sparkle Detailing in Babylon, NY!!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I Going to go with these Morimoto Elite since they have a lot of good feed back on other forums about this HID retro fit kit .. I am also going to go with the 50w ballast since I know Serge swith to 50w on his HID's the last time I saw at the Tuesday Scahumburg VW GTG .. Thanks for the Info bro ..


That is why I went with them plus they have a 5 year warranty, and awesome customer service.

If you order it today, I just check they are on sale $30.00 off. This is why I just ordered the fogs, not sure how much longer the sale will last. enter: *july4th*


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Anytime my man!
> Holla a link bro!


Here go bro !!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MORIMOTO-H7...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c63ec780&vxp=mtr


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

don't order off ebay, go to their site and use the coupon code for 20%off : *july4th*

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/store.php


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got detailed + debadged the other day. Looking freshhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Car looks great man....ive really taken a liking to the new R lines....wheels look great as well :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great man....ive really taken a liking to the new R lines....wheels look great as well :thumbup:


X2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone know the name of the stock headunit on the 09 CC's?? The non touch screen no bluetooth stock as fffffff??! Need help on finding the bluetooth module for it


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great man....ive really taken a liking to the new R lines....wheels look great as well :thumbup:





KOWCC said:


> X2


Thanks guys:beer:


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> phareastcoastb4 said:
> 
> 
> > Installed the new lights today .. Now I need to order the HID . I need to know what is a good brand of aftermarket HID's so whoever has HID's please let me know what you guys are using . Any info would be great .
> ...


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> That is why I went with them plus they have a 5 year warranty, and awesome customer service.
> 
> If you order it today, I just check they are on sale $30.00 off. This is why I just ordered the fogs, not sure how much longer the sale will last. enter: *july4th*


Coupon will be good until 7/8 I believe. I received an email from them about the sale.


Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Anyone know the name of the stock headunit on the 09 CC's?? The non touch screen no bluetooth stock as fffffff??! Need help on finding the bluetooth module for it


9w2 will fit 


Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

jiangleo said:


> kaeo773 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 35w kit too dark in your vision?
> ...


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Anyone know the name of the stock headunit on the 09 CC's?? The non touch screen no bluetooth stock as fffffff??! Need help on finding the bluetooth module for it


Handy link here.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/VW_MK5_RADIO_INSTALLATION_GUIDE.html


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> jiangleo said:
> 
> 
> > It is fine, I never had HIDs before and the 35w is fine for the few days I have had them. I read today that Stero1D has been running 55w in the same headlights and said he has had no issues.
> ...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Getting flashed to stage 2 in less than an hour  

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

chillybone said:


> White badge inserts! Small touch


Do you have a custom exhaust on that? I notice your from CT. What part?


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I installed my euro cupholder on friday. Kind of pain in arse. Got many tiny cuts from sharp plastic but I persevered with out breaking anything and not having any left over parts. Now I think i need some springs and LED Drl/signals.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

jiangleo said:


> 9w2 will fit
> 
> 
> Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


Any 9w2? Because some say they're for rcd-510 or rns-510


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Any 9w2? Because some say they're for rcd-510 or rns-510


Yes, any 9w2 will work. 


Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

APR Stage 2... Check. Next up RS3 reps and audi coil pack just in case. 









SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> APR Stage 2... Check. Next up RS3 reps and audi coil pack just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go drive it already )))) whooo-psshhh


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Go drive it already )))) whooo-psshhh


I did lol. Found all kinds of reasons to not come right home lol. It's gonna be a fun ride to work in the morning. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Got detailed + debadged the other day. Looking freshhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man... pretty awesome car man!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great man....ive really taken a liking to the new R lines....wheels look great as well :thumbup:


X3 

I need mine detailed for sure.... soon...........


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I did lol. Found all kinds of reasons to not come right home lol. It's gonna be a fun ride to work in the morning.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


U like it? feel difference?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


>


These headlights are really nice and a great addition to the older models that didn't have the LED DRLs. I still like this style headlight better than my 13's and the addition of the LEDs brings them into the modern era while retaining their beautiful shape! Your ride is shaping up pretty darn nicely too! :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> U like it? feel difference?


Hell yeah I feel the difference lol.

Just found another reason to get back in the car... back in a few :laugh:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Thanks guys:beer:


Could I ask a favor...could you please take or post a shot of your debadged rear? If not too much trouble, from straight on and at a slight angle where we can see your side? Thanks in advance man!

Does look great too! Glad you're sticking with those wheels for now.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> APR Stage 2... Check. Next up RS3 reps and audi coil pack just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man :thumbup: have fun with the new found power....but be careful


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dropped it off to get my rear bumper fixed....finally (after almost 4 months). Got a Chrystler 200 as a rental....umm....all I can say after 15 min of driving it is.......yuck!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang man finally!!!!....it's been a long time....glad to see its getting done now :beer:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am tempted to post a pic when its done....but everybody would probably be like" wtf...its a white bumper?"

Lol...im just glad its getting fixed.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Did u have them do anything extra for u like color match the rear reflectors or anything?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Couldnt...because it was going through insurance. I was planning on doing the '13 bumper & light switch, but the bodyshop could not squeeze the price of what was quoted.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Aaaahhhh that sucks!!!!!....oh well atleast its getting fixed now


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Snapped a few shots today over by the airport, and saw 119 on my dash in the middle of downtown phoenix.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

New ST coils and cruised the Jersey shore. Car flowed so nicely over the concrete slabs of Ocean Boulevard. Stage 1 next.










Sent from my slab of a Note2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Snapped a few shots today over by the airport, and saw 119 on my dash in the middle of downtown phoenix.



Nice shot man....get something lower and lets see that stance 



HunterRose said:


> New ST coils and cruised the Jersey shore. Car flowed so nicely over the concrete slabs of Ocean Boulevard. Stage 1 next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs moar lowe!!!


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Installed the new lights today .. Now I need to order the HID . I need to know what is a good brand of aftermarket HID's so whoever has HID's please let me know what you guys are using . Any info would be great .


I like the light's man what website can i find them in? I got my HID from uspmotorsport and they work perfect.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*Tint and Noise Maker*

Installed the diverter valve spacer (I know it only make noise) and had the car tinted 35% all the way around. Should have a few pictures tomorrow!


----------



## jmoo27 (Apr 10, 2013)

*PastiDip!!*


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Snapped a few shots today over by the airport, and saw 119 on my dash in the middle of downtown phoenix.


Looks real good and every time I see a shot like this makes me want to forget about wheel options cuz the Mallory's look damn good! Nice ride & shot!

I miss my clean car and wish the off & on rain would get lost so I can wash it already.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man... pretty awesome car man!


Thanks bro



siili said:


> X3
> 
> I need mine detailed for sure.... soon...........


:thumbup:. PM me if you want my detailer's info. He does fantastic work. Got a shop out by Republic Airport.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Could I ask a favor...could you please take or post a shot of your debadged rear? If not too much trouble, from straight on and at a slight angle where we can see your side? Thanks in advance man!
> 
> Does look great too! Glad you're sticking with those wheels for now.


Sorry man, just saw your post. It's too dark now but I'll try to remember to get you a few good ones tomorrow. I got this one from the other day. Little bit of glare but you get the idea. I like it debaged, really cleans up the back IMO.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jmoo27 said:


>




It looks pretty nice and clean! Congrats!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Thanks guys. Got the tune at Linden VW in NJ and there was literally bumper to bumper traffic ALLLLL the way back to LI, so I wasnt able to have too much fun. I did manage to sneak in a few rips tho and boy is there a difference!!! Feels like a whole new car:thumbup:


A little review of how it drives? I am doing APR Stage 1 this friday, and I also have DSG. Have you ripped on it yet both in D and S mode? Also manual shifting mode?


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

Ordered APR's k04 kit and fmic...install will be sometime early-mid august


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Bama CC said:


> Ordered APR's k04 kit and fmic...install will be sometime early-mid august


Congratulations! You are gonna luv it :thumbup:

Book mark this for future reference:
Integrated Engineering


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got a call from NGP and they are able to install it this month, unfortunately it will be after waterfest, but still sooner than I was initially scheduled.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Is there a revised version of our stock coil packs? If so, what's the part number? Or did everyone tuned just go right to the Audi red tops? 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Audi red tops....they are even cheaper than our stock packs.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I just recommended Toma and he ordered a pair. There's a great eBay seller.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Is there a revised version of our stock coil packs? If so, what's the part number? Or did everyone tuned just go right to the Audi red tops?
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


few month After my tune, dealer had to change 3rd n 4th coil-pack 3 weeks apart... I decided not to waste my time driving there n waiting. got Audi reds cz found good deal.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Guys 09 Audis n VW CC share same fog light housings?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, should I grab spark plugs at the same time? Seller on here has the coil packs and NGK spark plugs for $110 plus shipping.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Sorry man, just saw your post. It's too dark now but I'll try to remember to get you a few good ones tomorrow. I got this one from the other day. Little bit of glare but you get the idea. I like it debaged, really cleans up the back IMO.


Thanks man and no apologies necessary; you did me the favor! I appreciate the shot and agree it looks nice & clean like that. I've seen many pre 13's de-badged, but wanted a good look at ours and it helps. I'm gonna do mine as well soon. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Ok, should I grab spark plugs at the same time? Seller on here has the coil packs and NGK spark plugs for $110 plus shipping.


Up to u. I had like 21k on CC, so i didnt do the spark plugs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are the coils with eBay item #










There's no need to change plugs unless your mileage is up there.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*Pictures of new tint.*









Photos taken with phone so they aren't very good. I did 35% all the way around which is legally the lowest I can go here in MA. Hopefully I will be purchasing a set of coilovers next gonna look for a good deal at Waterfest.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ok new toy and my 50hp sticker came :laugh::laugh::laugh:









I'm not using K&N filter, using my AEM dry filter instead....
and sticker installed first...
















I got it black so in a way it's hidden but sure if anyone read it they will get kick out of it. 

Her is the pic of pwrhaus spacer installed.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice intake....and cool a$$ sticker :thumbup:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice intake....and cool a$$ sticker :thumbup:


autotech was having sale so I got it for 108 instead of 150


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man thats a hell of a deal!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Man thats a hell of a deal!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


yep, originally was thinking of going with neuspeed, but with price and it's one piece all the way down, I couldn't pass that down... :thumbup:


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> A little review of how it drives? I am doing APR Stage 1 this friday, and I also have DSG. Have you ripped on it yet both in D and S mode? Also manual shifting mode?


I've ripped on it every which way. It's nothing short of awesome. If you're light on the pedal, you can barely feel the difference from stock. Once you give it a little gas, the difference is night and day. The turbo noise is another story...with the tune, carbonio 1&2, and rev D, the sounds from the diverter valve and turbo are extremely noticeable and much more profound, even at high speeds with the windows up and radio on. All around I'm completely satisfied. :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a CEL and got it checked out today by a friend of mine. Turns out its the fuel pressure sensor which is causing the boost pressure sensor to go bad which means I'm not boosting half as much as I'm supposed to be. Basically stock -__- taking it in Thursday and then going to hopefully be able to enjoy my
Apr stg2 tune again


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> yep, originally was thinking of going with neuspeed, but with price and it's one piece all the way down, I couldn't pass that down... :thumbup:


Yea i hear ya man....i dont blame u


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> I've ripped on it every which way. It's nothing short of awesome. If you're light on the pedal, you can barely feel the difference from stock. Once you give it a little gas, the difference is night and day. The turbo noise is another story...with the tune, carbonio 1&2, and rev D, the sounds from the diverter valve and turbo are extremely noticeable and much more profound, even at high speeds with the windows up and radio on. All around I'm completely satisfied. :thumbup:


soon as my funds available, I'm going to platinum VW to get mine done.... should meet up one of these days.... I'm in levittown.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

No wonder I was putting out such slow 1/8 mile times


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

siili said:


> soon as my funds available, I'm going to platinum VW to get mine done.... should meet up one of these days.... I'm in levittown.


Sounds good man. I'm in Oceanside but I work in Hicksville, right down the road from Platinum VW. You going to Waterfest?

And don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure that Platinum only flashes ECU's if they DONT have to pull them from the car. In 2010+ CC's they have to be pulled. Also heard they dont have a good service center TBH. If I were you I'd make the extra trip to Linden VW. They're very mod friendly and I've heard nothing but good things about their service. That's where I'm going for everything from now on. Obviously these are just my opinions....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Sounds good man. I'm in Oceanside but I work in Hicksville, right down the road from Platinum VW. You going to Waterfest?
> 
> And don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure that Platinum only flashes ECU's if they DONT have to pull them from the car. In 2010+ CC's they have to be pulled. Also heard they dont have a good service center TBH. If I were you I'd make the extra trip to Linden VW. They're very mod friendly and I've heard nothing but good things about their service. That's where I'm going for everything from now on. Obviously these are just my opinions....


I don't think I'll make itout to waterfest. right now just got new job and trying to situate myself with it. I'll try to go to the show that platinum have. 

thank you for the info. Tyrol also is closer, I'll have to search around and see.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Went fishing and caught how dirty my car looked in sunlight... Damn worksites.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Guys 09 Audis n VW CC share same fog light housings?


No idea man!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys I noticed some of you have projector fog light housings, is there an OEM part or are you using aftermarket products?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC to the rescue once again :laugh:. Thanks bro.



KOWCC said:


> Here are the coils with eBay item #
> 
> There's no need to change plugs unless your mileage is up there.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Guys I noticed some of you have projector fog light housings, is there an OEM part or are you using aftermarket products?



I used the VW MKV in my Wife's CC... It required minimum adaptations!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> KOWCC to the rescue once again :laugh:. Thanks bro.


Just sharing my experience bro..

More than glad to help!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

looks like i saw a local tonight, he was sure eying my car down.. it was a silver 2010-2011 cc with the dectane headlights on skokie blvd and lincoln.. i wonder who it was LOL


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*Waiting for new shoes*










Viel Spaß!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

romney said:


> Viel Spaß!


Nice picture... never realized how tiny the discs look when compared to the wheel arches !


----------



## Future2323 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Got new shoes on the ride. What you think?*











Put some 20's on the Snow White.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Future2323 said:


> Put some 20's on the Snow White.


Are those aluminum mirror covers? Matt finish?

For some reason those looks smaller than 20s.....must me the height of the car.....I see you like chrome! 

Profile shots?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Future2323 said:


> Put some 20's on the Snow White.


:facepalm:









Definitely not subtle. IMHO I think they look ridiculous. I think 19's are the best look on these cars. I think these cars look horrible with big chrome "rims" on it. This type of car looks best with great looking wheels like BLQ's and the such. These rims just scream hood status to me and BTW I am from North Philly, a really hood neighborhood. I would never go for that look on any of my cars. Please dont take offense to this, it is just my opinion. It is your car and you can do what you please. But since you posted the pictures, it gives me permission to say what is on my mind.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Future2323 said:


> Put some 20's on the Snow White.


Chrome addict 

glad to see one more IL CC :beer:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Future2323 said:


> Put some 20's on the Snow White.


I am also NOT liking the look. Then again, I'm against any non-OEM wheel...
But it might look better if you lowered the car..
Also I would ditch the fog grilles with integrated DRL. Just put LED DRLs in lieu of the OEM turn signals. As it is right now it's too busy... of course as always just MHO.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Future2323 said:


> Put some 20's on the Snow White.


Not a fan, but +1 for doing what you like! You don't gave to clone your car like everyone else. If you like it. That's all that matters.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Did some tweaks to the grill

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

in my opinion chrome wheels dont belong on german cars ..... they look just fine on most big american cars ( 300C, Camaro, lincoln etc) but on Audi, BMW, Merc, VW they look out of place


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Did some tweaks to the grill
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I like it! Nice work!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

The only issue with chrome is you need to consistently clean them / wax or they will start pitting. A co worker has 20's on her camaro, looks sharp but after two months they look like ****.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> in my opinion chrome wheels dont belong on german cars ..... they look just fine on most big american cars ( 300C, Camaro, lincoln etc) but on Audi, BMW, Merc, VW they look out of place


Never really thought about it that way, but you do make sense!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Chrome addict
> 
> glad to see one more IL CC :beer:


Need to setup an IL CC meet, not in the SW burbs, and not in the pothole riddled city. :sly:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Need to setup an IL CC meet, not in the SW burbs, and not in the pothole riddled city. :sly:


whr would u want it to take place? and when ur EXECUTIVE preciousness would be available?


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> whr would u want it to take place? and when ur EXECUTIVE preciousness would be available?


I'm down for this meet / greet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mEed said:


> I'm down for this meet / greet!


GET OFF THE FORUM N GET BACK TO WORK! :banghead:


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

Future2323 said:


> Put some 20's on the Snow White.


:facepalm:

NO


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> whr would u want it to take place? and when ur EXECUTIVE preciousness would be available?


Make it somewhere in between here and there and ill join. I'll also bring at least 5 others.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

So July 3rd was the 1 year mark of me getting my CC. I had to celebrate by getting her something nice. 








It has been on the car since the 1st, but haven't posted pictures on here. Don't like you guys that much 

Day 1 pictures. 
















Won't post all of them.
One week later got 15% tint on back windows.
















And it was all down hill from there.:laugh: I sold my S4 a couple weeks after getting the CC, and the rest is vortex history. 
A couple of my favorite pictures of the car now.

























Plans for year number 2 are: coilovers by the end of this month, Neuspeed FMIC also by the end of the month, K04 by late August/early September, new wheels by then too, BBK by January, and what ever else I decide to cross off my never ending list of mods.
First year was great, but I'm trying to blow the roof off this [email protected]+€# year 2.
:beer::beer: :wave:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> So July 3rd was the 1 year mark of me getting my CC. I had to celebrate by getting her something nice.


Luv that thing :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> So July 3rd was the 1 year mark of me getting my CC. I had to celebrate by getting her something nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the transformation! There's nothing like the stock pics though....great memories! At least yours looked cool stock, being an R-line. My lux ltd looked all business and no fun...lol. I can't believe it's the same car...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Luv that thing :thumbup:


Can't agree with you more...especially that it's got the brushed alum surround and the scroll on the right lights up at night! They pretty much used the higher-end trim piece to install their gauge!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kareem, all Chicagooans are lazy! doubt they be willing to travel 2.5 hours jsut to shake ur hand 

Rico, i love ur CC n happy anniversary! I was shopping for a silver one, but as soon as saw Iron Gray cldnt resist!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem, all Chicagooans are lazy! doubt they be willing to travel 2.5 hours jsut to shake ur hand
> 
> Rico, i love ur CC n happy anniversary! I was shopping for a silver one, but as soon as saw Iron Gray cldnt resist!!!


Well...their loss, LOL.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Luv that thing :thumbup:


I love it too man. The only down side to it is that my MPG has gone down since I've got it. I love watching my boost go up. :laugh:



KOWCC said:


> Love the transformation! There's nothing like the stock pics though....great memories! At least yours looked cool stock, being an R-line. My lux ltd looked all business and no fun...lol. I can't believe it's the same car...


Thanks bro! Look at where your car is now though. You have the "Exclusive" CC. 



Stero1D said:


> Rico, i love ur CC n happy anniversary! I was shopping for a silver one, but as soon as saw Iron Gray cldnt resist!!!


Thanks bro! If you would have got the silver the I would have got the Iron Gray.  can't have 2 sexy guys in silver CCs. Vortex can't handle that :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem, all Chicagooans are lazy! doubt they be willing to travel 2.5 hours jsut to shake ur hand
> 
> Rico, i love ur CC n happy anniversary! I was shopping for a silver one, but as soon as saw Iron Gray cldnt resist!!!


Wait, isn't your car blue???


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> I've ripped on it every which way. It's nothing short of awesome. If you're light on the pedal, you can barely feel the difference from stock. Once you give it a little gas, the difference is night and day. The turbo noise is another story...with the tune, carbonio 1&2, and rev D, the sounds from the diverter valve and turbo are extremely noticeable and much more profound, even at high speeds with the windows up and radio on. All around I'm completely satisfied. :thumbup:


if you like the sound, you can go louder with diverter valve spacer.. (now I need to go get rev D... then stage I):laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I love it too man. The only down side to it is that my MPG has gone down since I've got it. I love watching my boost go up. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahah...true... but u got urs earlier than i did, i guess i sensed that n stopped persuing silver 


KOWCC said:


> Wait, isn't your car blue???


thats what people who are color-blind say...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> whr would u want it to take place? and when ur EXECUTIVE preciousness would be available?


Hey now, I haven't wanted to class up the joint! :sly:

Honestly, I'm *really *not a morning person, and the prospect of driving from the northern burbs early hours on a weekend doesn't suit me. :laugh:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> Hey now, I haven't wanted to class up the joint! :sly:
> 
> Honestly, I'm *really *not a morning person, and the prospect of driving from the northern burbs early hours on a weekend doesn't suit me. :laugh:


Then lets get CC together and join other VW on those Tuesday Meets in schaumburg,it starts around 7pm


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

peterek said:


> Then lets get CC together and join other VW on those Tuesday Meets in schaumburg,it starts around 7pm


The CVO events at Portillo's?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

peterek said:


> Then lets get CC together and join other VW on those Tuesday Meets in schaumburg,it starts around 7pm


that place is a little boring imo..but we cld give it a shot..


GeoVDub said:


> The CVO events at Portillo's?


 nope. its by Buffalo Wild Wings on Meacham RD


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my BSH torque insert installed today....it feels pretty good the littke ive gotten on to it....ill test it out more tonight at my local VW meet up....and the vibration is very very minimal....im sure after its broken in it will go away

And Rico congrats on ur year brother....i just passed mine in May as well....lots of us cool guys started all around the same time....we've all done alot of good things in this first year as well....and like you hopefully this 2nd year is just as good if not betted....i cant wait for them BLQs and neuspeed IC....then hopefully new coils will be in the cards as well before wuste


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my BSH torque insert installed today....it feels pretty good the littke ive gotten on to it....ill test it out more tonight at my local VW meet up....and the vibration is very very minimal....im sure after its broken in it will go away
> 
> And Rico congrats on ur year brother....i just passed mine in May as well....lots of us cool guys started all around the same time....we've all done alot of good things in this first year as well....and like you hopefully this 2nd year is just as good if not betted....i cant wait for them BLQs and neuspeed IC....then hopefully new coils will be in the cards as well before wuste


:thumbup: dnt forget abt the videos )) HD Quality plz...Tripod and all the goodies  REV...Pass by... 

my year is up exactly in 2 weeks, cool guys


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> that place is a little boring imo..but we cld give it a shot..
> 
> nope. its by Buffalo Wild Wings on Meacham RD


We can make it more fun with more CCs, last time it was only 3 of us and hundreds of golfs and jettas lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> :thumbup: dnt forget abt the videos )) HD Quality plz...Tripod and all the goodies  REV...Pass by...
> 
> my year is up exactly in 2 weeks, cool guys


Man soo demanding lol all i have is my full HD 13mp camera in my phone bro....hopefully it meets ur standards in sound quality :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man soo demanding lol all i have is my full HD 13mp camera in my phone bro....hopefully it meets ur standards in sound quality :laugh:


Make it happen w that 13MBP lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Make it happen w that 13MBP lol


YES SIR!!!!  i will txt u as soon as its done


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

I finally figured out how to post my CC on VW Vortex today!!

Greetings all! I'm new on here but my car isn't!  some have shared some pics already, so thanks to anyone who shared I appreciate it!! 

I have 2012 CC R-Line that after many upgrades I rebadged as an R! It was built by 3ZERO3 Motorsports in Denver CO so huge shouts out to them for all the hours and sweat that went into this project!

The Mods:
HPA Motorsports KO4
HPA Motorsports FMIC
HPA Motorsports 3" downpipe with highflow cat
HPA Motorsports Big Brake Kit (6 Piston w/355mm rotors)
HPA Motorsports Core Interlock motor mounts
HPA ECU and DSG Tunes
Milltek Cat-Back Exhaust
APR Carbonio with stage 2 turbo inlet pipe
Bilstein PSS10 Coilovers
20" BBS CH-R wheels in matte titanium
Clear eurospec VW turnsignals
Rear deck lid spoiler
White and Blue 3M carbon vinyl wrap on interior trim
P3Cars vent mounted digital interface

Dyno'd at Dyno Pro in Denver at 90 degrees on 91 octane 309WHP/314WTQ,(355HP/362TQ at the motor)

HUGE thanks to the 3ZERO3 Motorsports Team, HPA Motorsports, [email protected]/Milltek for helping us be the first CC in North America breathing thru a Milltek Exhaust, BBS, and Bilstein!!!

Greeting to all, I love the CC and it's great to find a place with other CC fanatics! Thanks to SterO1D for getting me on the vortex!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

PGZee said:


> I finally figured out how to post my CC on VW Vortex today!!
> 
> Greetings all! I'm new on here but my car isn't!  some have shared some pics already, so thanks to anyone who shared I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum bro! Great looking car, and amazing build.
How do you like the PSS10s? Mine should be here by the end of the week, and I've heard that they ride a little too stiff for a DD. I've wanted a set of PSS10s since I got the car, but finally decided to pull the trigger on them last week.
Welcome to the R-Line family. :wave:


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Rico! I love the PSS10's! I thought it would be a harsher ride than it is! I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the ride is even on my rubber band tires. You'll love them once you get them on the car!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's good to hear man. I'm super excited to get my PSS10s.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

PGZee said:


> I finally figured out how to post my CC on VW Vortex today!!
> 
> Greetings all! I'm new on here but my car isn't!  some have shared some pics already, so thanks to anyone who shared I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

PGZee said:


> I finally figured out how to post my CC on VW Vortex today!!
> 
> Greetings all! I'm new on here but my car isn't!  some have shared some pics already, so thanks to anyone who shared I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


Great job. Easily one of the nicest CC's on vortex.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Another new sticker


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks all! I appreciate the comments! I've got a few more updates planned so ill keep it updated!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

took a pic before i left for work.. =)


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Another new sticker


Nice


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Luv that thing :thumbup:


What he said...nice anniversary gift!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quinones said:


> What he said...nice anniversary gift!


Thanks man!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Another new sticker


Nice sticker bro! I need one of those for my car. Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PGZee said:


> Thanks all! I appreciate the comments! I've got a few more updates planned so ill keep it updated!


Told you that u were gonna be a star here  welcome to forum once again bro! 

btw i'm the one who brought Peter n his sick CC here!

Round of applause to me 

J/kkkk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to VW tomorrow to drop off the car for repair... Kinda nervous because there's a dyno day on Saturday so I hope it's done by then!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PGZee said:


> Thanks all! I appreciate the comments! I've got a few more updates planned so ill keep it updated!


Pretty awesome ride man! I love all the mods you have done to it... Simply amazing! I would love to have a HPA Dealer here at Mexico!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rico,

Congrats for these year of awesome mods on your car... It is really stunning! Keep up all that nice work and you future mod plans look pretty awesome!

As well, thank you so much for all your help and support!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Rico,
> 
> Congrats for these year of awesome mods on your car... It is really stunning! Keep up all that nice work and you future mod plans look pretty awesome!
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend! I am excited for to see what this year will bring for the CC


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Nice





RICO85 said:


> Nice sticker bro! I need one of those for my car. Lol


Thx guys 

And rico you will be in the LOW club here soon enough with those bilsteins :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

A couple fly by vids a la serges request....hes been hounding me to make a vid of my exhaust since hes been on a long quest to find his perfect sound

ENJOY


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

Installed some crystal clear signal lights. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, Sean! I like it! Ur car is like a bullet bro!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have my one year coming up next week. So far my car looks the same but behaves badly with an APR stage one diesel geek short throw and magnaflow catback. Also did full interior LED's and euro cupholder. Just a couple more tweeks and I think Ill be done. One of these days Ill figure out how post some pics up in here.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Your car behaves badly? I'm sorry your mods ruined your car =(

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

PGZee said:


> Thanks Rico! I love the PSS10's! I thought it would be a harsher ride than it is! I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the ride is even on my rubber band tires. You'll love them once you get them on the car!!


CO roads are a dream compared to most. Come roll around LA and then give me a review :laugh:

Is Troy still working at 3Zero3?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> CO roads are a dream compared to most. Come roll around LA and then give me a review :laugh:


I live in Ventura, but go to LA often. I'll let you guys know how they ride


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> I live in Ventura, but go to LA often. I'll let you guys know how they ride


Take it for a ride down the 57 through Anaheim :laugh: Fckin road is garbage!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> CO roads are a dream compared to most. Come roll around LA and then give me a review :laugh:
> 
> Is Troy still working at 3Zero3?


Colorado roads suck lol. I don't know about the comparison to LA, but to me they are horrid!


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Colorado roads suck lol. I don't know about the comparison to LA, but to me they are horrid!


I grew up in CO. I travel for work. Trust me. Colorado roads are better than most.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> Take it for a ride down the 57 through Anaheim :laugh: Fckin road is garbage!


:laugh: that road is garbage. I bent a wheel on my old S4 last time I drove down the 57 :banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ATTENTION! Group buy! 

Great Deal on Great Performance upgrade!!

Lets make it happen people 

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Box-of-Rocks.html

:laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> ATTENTION! Group buy!
> 
> Great Deal on Great Performance upgrade!!
> 
> ...


I'm in for two boxes 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great guys n great customer service


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I'm in for two boxes
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


Great! so it makes it 7 boxes ready to get ordered!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Fellow CC'ers!! Who's planning on going to h2oi this year!!?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Not going to make it this year..... And I'm in novi MInuntil Tuesday .... Did see black 13 CC .....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Ill be there...as always


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

PGZee said:


> I finally figured out how to post my CC on VW Vortex today!!
> 
> Greetings all! I'm new on here but my car isn't!  some have shared some pics already, so thanks to anyone who shared I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. There's one more detail that needs taken care of, IMO: headlights, such as the Dectanes (and perhaps LEDs for the rest of the car).
And it would be PERFECT.


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Snapped a couple of shots and played around with them after helping my brother in law put some stuff in storage. 

Rotiform SNA 19x9 225/35/19 with Eibach pro springs. Doesn't really give you a good example of the actual right hight because the way the pavement is. The front looks stupid high and the back looks slammed -_____- Ill do an actually photo shoot of it as soon as this rain stops.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe it's the dog making you tuck


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Maybe it's the dog making you tuck


Haha could be she is a solid tank.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

PGZee said:


> I finally figured out how to post my CC on VW Vortex today!!
> 
> Greetings all! I'm new on here but my car isn't!  some have shared some pics already, so thanks to anyone who shared I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


Where can I find that lip spoiler?? Love the car btw. Makes me really want a white cc


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Not CC related but, test drove this


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you!! I got the lip spoiler from CarID.com for like 199 painted.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I let my girl take it to work because someone crashed into the mkvi. While I was on my way to the body shop to get the first damage taken care of, some idiot turned into my mkvi and facked it up. I drove the mkvi to take it to the body shop in the morning.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ill be there...as always


Reply to my sms plz


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

PGZee said:


> Thank you!! I got the lip spoiler from CarID.com for like 199 painted.


painted and shipped for 199? link and pics plz!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> painted and shipped for 199? link and pics plz!


As he said, CarID.com


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> painted and shipped for 199? link and pics plz!


Bro you really are hopeless. :facepalm: :banghead:
The link is in the post you quoted, but here's the website for you. Carid.com
Pics are on his original post that everyone (including myself) has quoted when welcoming him to the forum, but there is also pictures of the spoiler at this website -> carid.com :banghead::banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> As he said, CarID.com





RICO85 said:


> Bro you really are hopeless. :facepalm: :banghead:
> The link is in the post you quoted, but here's the website for you. Carid.com
> Pics are on his original post that everyone (including myself) has quoted when welcoming him to the forum, but there is also pictures of the spoiler at this website -> carid.com :banghead::banghead:


:laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> :laugh:


^this guy. :laugh: :wave:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> ^this guy. :laugh: :wave:


Hey hows it goin lol i tried is all im gonna say bout that 


On a side note im really liking the BSH torque mount....it has an ever so slightly vibration to it....my wife didnt notice anything but i did a little since i drive the car everyday....the car feels good going from a stop its like the laginess is almist all disappeared and it doesnt "jerk" like it used to sometimes rolling out from a complete stop....and it feels as if the power is being delivered more better to the ground with nice crisp shifts....my wife thought i got something else done to the car cuz she said it felt quicker....overall im very happy with the mount and it was worth the very few pennies it cost....the guys at BSH said they'd work out a package deal for me for the pendulum, trans and engine mounts installed so i will prolly look into those sometime in the upcoming future


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

PGZee said:


> Thank you!! I got the lip spoiler from CarID.com for like 199 painted.





RICO85 said:


> Bro you really are hopeless. :facepalm: :banghead:
> The link is in the post you quoted, but here's the website for you. Carid.com
> Pics are on his original post that everyone (including myself) has quoted when welcoming him to the forum, but there is also pictures of the spoiler at this website -> carid.com :banghead::banghead:


 my apologies good sir
http://sharing.turnto23.com/sharekg...tFace_1369623793962_420592_ver1.0_320_240.JPG


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@AZ_CC

Let me know how your bsh mound is after couple hundred miles. Mine felt the same way and now its noticeable. I think im gonna go with the hpa one. You're right about the car feeling faster tho lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Bro you really are hopeless. :facepalm: :banghead:
> The link is in the post you quoted, but here's the website for you. Carid.com
> Pics are on his original post that everyone (including myself) has quoted when welcoming him to the forum, but there is also pictures of the spoiler at this website -> carid.com :banghead::banghead:


Rico,come on!!! All u had to do, go on that website, find cc n fond spoiler! Than post up pictures n make volkcsedes HAPPY!!!! 
U didnt knw than He is new to forum n this whole internet thing!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sean n Rico why are you up that early?!


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

8am and this volkswagen dealer is full. I had to get the pan oil assembly replaced for only 526! And that's what I did to my car today.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Snapped a couple of shots and played around with them after helping my brother in law put some stuff in storage.
> 
> Rotiform SNA 19x9 225/35/19 with Eibach pro springs. Doesn't really give you a good example of the actual right hight because the way the pavement is. The front looks stupid high and the back looks slammed -_____- Ill do an actually photo shoot of it as soon as this rain stops.


Now I have to take pic with my bull lol looks great


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Rotiform SNA 19x9 225/35/19


What is the offset...35? Looks like they are poking a little bit from that angle.?

Wheels look good on your car! :beer:


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Bora! I have the HPA Core Interlock Motor mounts and they seem to do the job nicely. I do get some vibration when at a stop light for instance, but it's nothing that is annoying.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @AZ_CC
> 
> Let me know how your bsh mound is after couple hundred miles. Mine felt the same way and now its noticeable. I think im gonna go with the hpa one. You're right about the car feeling faster tho lol



Bro u can drive my cc and see.. it has been on my car for over few thousands of miles! :beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> @AZ_CC
> 
> Let me know how your bsh mound is after couple hundred miles. Mine felt the same way and now its noticeable. I think im gonna go with the hpa one. You're right about the car feeling faster tho lol


Ill take your used one. Lol I like heavily discounted items like this

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6072284


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

If we're taking pictures of cars and dogs ill need to include my two pit bulls! My black one, named Turbo, is all head and muscle.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Left her sitting in the service dept lot. Battery dead after only 3 years..... :banghead:


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

I paid my taxes today. Nothing like an additional car payment +1/2 this month. Uncle Sam he rapey


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Gonna pull the trigger on Milltek.... :vampire:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Rico,come on!!! All u had to do, go on that website, find cc n fond spoiler! Than post up pictures n make volkcsedes HAPPY!!!!
> U didnt knw than He is new to forum n this whole internet thing!


you guys are the older brothers ive never had



siili said:


> Now I have to take pic with my bull lol looks great


time to do a shoot with my frenchie



cleanmk2gti said:


> If we're taking pictures of cars and dogs ill need to include my two pit bulls! My black one, named Turbo, is all head and muscle.


pitbulls make me nervous


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Gonna pull the trigger on Milltek.... :vampire:


Great choice my friend.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kenmac15 said:


> Great choice my friend.


U think so? I hope it worth the penny bro!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

At the body shop..










Wow...they are fugly without the bumper


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> pitbulls make me nervous


Why? They are great, loving, loyal and protective dogs. They are great with children and extremely gentle as long as they are trained properly. My female pit bull, Klu, has been around my daughter since she was 2. And my pit bull that passed away from cancer, Pity, use to sleep with my daughter when she was a baby/new born. Pit bulls are great dogs and one of the easiest dogs to train. They are extremely smart and love to please their owners. My dogs do not bark or try to chase other dogs unless they are running around in my backyard. Neither of them pull while walking on a leash and both are capable of walking without a leash, though I tend not to do that as I live in a very heavily dog populated neighborhood and I don't trust that other dogs won't come up to them and do anything to them. Both of them also sit at each corner until they get the ok to continue to walk. 

They get really bad reputations because of how the media portrays them. They do not deserve that but it happens. I'd prefer a pit bull over any other dog, hands down. If trained properly they can be very athletic and do many dog tricks. They are extremely smart! It took both of my pit bulls 3-4 days to learn how to run around in the yard with the invisible fence. They aim to please and love to be loved. Pit Bull love! I will always have at least one living with me. I always try to adopt them but some adoption agencies have so many rules that make it nearly impossible to do so. So I try to get them buy them off of people who are selling them and I know they need a better home. Both of my dogs came with papers. The wife got Turbo for me for $150, with papers, on the day of my back surgery. I bought her Klu, with papers, for Mother's Day about 5 years ago for $500. Both if my dogs come from champion and grand champion bloodlines. I paid for both of their bloodlines to see about their ancestors. 

As long as you are confident and show any dog that you are in charge you should be fine. Confidence is key! And to make this on topic, they ride in my CC with me!!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry for the rant guys!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why? They are great, loving, loyal and protective dogs. They are great with children and extremely gentle as long as they are trained properly. My female pit bull, Klu, has been around my daughter since she was 2. And my pit bull that passed away from cancer, Pity, use to sleep with my daughter when she was a baby/new born. Pit bulls are great dogs and one of the easiest dogs to train. They are extremely smart and love to please their owners. My dogs do not bark or try to chase other dogs unless they are running around in my backyard. Neither of them pull while walking on a leash and both are capable of walking without a leash, though I tend not to do that as I live in a very heavily dog populated neighborhood and I don't trust that other dogs won't come up to them and do anything to them. Both of them also sit at each corner until they get the ok to continue to walk.
> 
> They get really bad reputations because of how the media portrays them. They do not deserve that but it happens. I'd prefer a pit bull over any other dog, hands down. If trained properly they can be very athletic and do many dog tricks. They are extremely smart! It took both of my pit bulls 3-4 days to learn how to run around in the yard with the invisible fence. They aim to please and love to be loved. Pit Bull love! I will always have at least one living with me. I always try to adopt them but some adoption agencies have so many rules that make it nearly impossible to do so. So I try to get them buy them off of people who are selling them and I know they need a better home. Both of my dogs came with papers. The wife got Turbo for me for $150, with papers, on the day of my back surgery. I bought her Klu, with papers, for Mother's Day about 5 years ago for $500. Both if my dogs come from champion and grand champion bloodlines. I paid for both of their bloodlines to see about their ancestors.
> 
> As long as you are confident and show any dog that you are in charge you should be fine. Confidence is key! And to make this on topic, they ride in my CC with me!!!


I still havent let my french bully in my car...do u put anything down on the seats when u bring the pups?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Sorry for the rant guys!


No problems. Just recently got this guy (Brody) from a rescue, pit/boxer mix. Got him at 5 months. Now at 7 months:










Most loving and loyal dog ever! 

I don't let him in the CC though, paranoid about his claws going through the leatherette.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I take my 75lb boxer/lab with me and just lay the rear seatback down. She loves it but sits really high so her head touches the headliner every now and then, which transfers her hair to it...and she lick my face/ears a lot


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> At the body shop..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thnk its sexy w out bumper... Le Mann Racing looks just need decals lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I take my 75lb boxer/lab with me and just lay the rear seatback down. She loves it but sits really high so her head touches the headliner every now and then, which transfers her hair to it...and she lick my face/ears a lot


do the picture bro! I allow you to do that  I'm the police today lol

P.s Mike,nice pupp you got!!! Train him thou, most of the boxers totally dont know how to act(prlly too much energy in em)...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why? They are great, loving, loyal and protective dogs. They are great with children and extremely gentle as long as they are trained properly. My female pit bull, Klu, has been around my daughter since she was 2. And my pit bull that passed away from cancer, Pity, use to sleep with my daughter when she was a baby/new born. Pit bulls are great dogs and one of the easiest dogs to train. They are extremely smart and love to please their owners. My dogs do not bark or try to chase other dogs unless they are running around in my backyard. Neither of them pull while walking on a leash and both are capable of walking without a leash, though I tend not to do that as I live in a very heavily dog populated neighborhood and I don't trust that other dogs won't come up to them and do anything to them. Both of them also sit at each corner until they get the ok to continue to walk.
> 
> They get really bad reputations because of how the media portrays them. They do not deserve that but it happens. I'd prefer a pit bull over any other dog, hands down. If trained properly they can be very athletic and do many dog tricks. They are extremely smart! It took both of my pit bulls 3-4 days to learn how to run around in the yard with the invisible fence. They aim to please and love to be loved. Pit Bull love! I will always have at least one living with me. I always try to adopt them but some adoption agencies have so many rules that make it nearly impossible to do so. So I try to get them buy them off of people who are selling them and I know they need a better home. Both of my dogs came with papers. The wife got Turbo for me for $150, with papers, on the day of my back surgery. I bought her Klu, with papers, for Mother's Day about 5 years ago for $500. Both if my dogs come from champion and grand champion bloodlines. I paid for both of their bloodlines to see about their ancestors.
> 
> As long as you are confident and show any dog that you are in charge you should be fine. Confidence is key! And to make this on topic, they ride in my CC with me!!!


Honestly bro, I love dogs n u can hardly scare me, i play n pet any dog on street..No offense, but with Pits i dnt feel very comfy.... Mabe it comes frm my childhood back in eurome, there were so many crazy stories involving Pits on the news.... I just simply dont trust them!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> do the picture bro! I allow you to do that  I'm the police today lol
> 
> P.s Mike,nice pupp you got!!! Train him thou, most of the boxers totally dont know how to act(prlly too much energy in em)...


Yep, we actually signed up with the best trainer on the east coast, specializes in pits/pit mixes. He's already the calmest/laziest dog ever for the most part lol. Total lap dog. We start classes on Monday. It's totally rewards based training. No scolding/hitting or anything. 

http://www.pitbullguru.com/aboutus.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yep, we actually signed up with the best trainer on the east coast, specializes in pits/pit mixes. He's already the calmest/laziest dog ever for the most part lol. Total lap dog. We start classes on Monday. It's totally rewards based training. No scolding/hitting or anything.
> 
> http://www.pitbullguru.com/aboutus.html


good to hear.... :thumbup:


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> What is the offset...35? Looks like they are poking a little bit from that angle.?
> 
> Wheels look good on your car! :beer:


Yea et35 and they do poke just a tiny bit but not much at all.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Honestly bro, I love dogs n u can hardly scare me, i play n pet any dog on street..No offense, but with Pits i dnt feel very comfy.... Mabe it comes frm my childhood back in eurome, there were so many crazy stories involving Pits on the news.... I just simply dont trust them!


Exactly what you said. The media plays a huge part in that. They always make put bulls out to be horrible dogs. Look up the information yourself and you will see that there are a lot more dogs that have high percentages for dog bites as well. 

Also, the media is awful for what they do. Most times when there is a dog bite or dog attack, no matter what kind of dog is involved, they use the silhouette/outline of a put bull to talk about the story. So anytime you think of dog attacks the first thing you think of is our living pit bulks. They do the same thing when it comes to rape. How often do you see a lady being accused of rape? They mostly only speak of the stories about men. When it involves women they usually say something to the point of sexual assault or statutory rape. Or lady had sex with a teen. It's like a stigma to say a woman raped someone. It's how the media portrays things. They make you think what they want you to think. 

As I said before put bulls are loving, caring and extremely obedient and loyal. I will guarantee that my dogs, or any dog that I train no matter what kind if dog it is, will never bite you or show you there teeth or even growl at you. Remember it is how the dogs are trained/raised. They have such a bad reputation because of the dumb owners who do stupid things to the dogs and the dog retaliates. I've never had my dog do any harm to anyone or even do anything to intimidate them. The only time they bark at people is when then ring my doorbell.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @AZ_CC
> 
> Let me know how your bsh mound is after couple hundred miles. Mine felt the same way and now its noticeable. I think im gonna go with the hpa one. You're right about the car feeling faster tho lol


Will do sir....even if it stays the way it feels now months down the road i will keep it in still....the performance it gave the car greatly out weighs the small subtle vibration i feel



Stero1D said:


> Sean n Rico why are you up that early?!


 Bro we ganstas lol real Gs dont have a bed time :laugh: but for reals i work nights so im on a night owl schedule....and plus me and rico are on the west coast so were a couple hours behind most u guys



Stero1D said:


> Gonna pull the trigger on Milltek.... :vampire:


Ur finally getting it?!?!?....congrats bro :beer:



cleanmk2gti said:


> Sorry for the rant guys!


Dude i totally hear u and understand u danny....i have a 85lb blue nose and hes the most gentle and happy dog ive seen....hes been around my son since he was a puppy and has grown up with him....and now with my daughter he protects her and always licks her too....ppl always ask if hes nice or if he bites and it annoys me because hes sitting there next to me wagging his tail looking at the person with his tongue sticking out....its all about how u train them and bring them up....any dog can be mean and viscous..../my rant


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sean, get iphone so i can text u while im on wifi at wrk lol!

Yea I was going to place an order today, sent email, PM on FB, PM to Gregg and no response! Cant call from work! 
Bad customer support at Griffin lol.. I wil try callin after work.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hey hows it goin lol i tried is all im gonna say bout that
> 
> 
> On a side note im really liking the BSH torque mount....it has an ever so slightly vibration to it....my wife didnt notice anything but i did a little since i drive the car everyday....the car feels good going from a stop its like the laginess is almist all disappeared and it doesnt "jerk" like it used to sometimes rolling out from a complete stop....and it feels as if the power is being delivered more better to the ground with nice crisp shifts....my wife thought i got something else done to the car cuz she said it felt quicker....overall im very happy with the mount and it was worth the very few pennies it cost....the guys at BSH said they'd work out a package deal for me for the pendulum, trans and engine mounts installed so i will prolly look into those sometime in the upcoming future


Good to hear that the torque mount is working out for you. I definitely felt a difference when I installed my Neuspeed mount. I believe that all torque mounts are a great addition to a modified car. No matter what brand you get you are getting your money's worth.



cleanmk2gti said:


> Sorry for the rant guys!


No need to apologize bro! You are 100% correct, and it is sad that people are so afraid of pit bulls. I grew up around pit bulls, and all I had growing up was put bulls. They really are great dogs, and get a bad rep from what some bad owners have done. Here in Cali most apartment complexes won't let you have a pit bull as a pet. Chow chows are way more aggressive than pit bulls, and they can be anywhere? :screwy: it just doesn't make sense to me how the media controls what breed of dog is a "acceptable" to have.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Snapped a couple of shots and played around with them after helping my brother in law put some stuff in storage.
> 
> Rotiform SNA 19x9 225/35/19 with Eibach pro springs. Doesn't really give you a good example of the actual right hight because the way the pavement is. The front looks stupid high and the back looks slammed -_____- Ill do an actually photo shoot of it as soon as this rain stops.


Check the front struts (look from the bottom) if they are seating all the way down to the strut socket. :thumbup:

Are the wheels ET 40 or 35?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sean, get iphone so i can text u while im on wifi at wrk lol!
> 
> Yea I was going to place an order today, sent email, PM on FB, PM to Gregg and no response! Cant call from work!
> Bad customer support at Griffin lol.. I wil try callin after work.


Hahahahahahahaha i freaking hate iPhone!!!!....that sucks man hopefully they get back to u soon or else its Billy Boat time lol



RICO85 said:


> Good to hear that the torque mount is working out for you. I definitely felt a difference when I installed my Neuspeed mount. I believe that all torque mounts are a great addition to a modified car. No matter what brand you get you are getting your money's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to apologize bro! You are 100% correct, and it is sad that people are so afraid of pit bulls. I grew up around pit bulls, and all I had growing up was put bulls. They really are great dogs, and get a bad rep from what some bad owners have done. Here in Cali most apartment complexes won't let you have a pit bull as a pet. Chow chows are way more aggressive than pit bulls, and they can be anywhere? :screwy: it just doesn't make sense to me how the media controls what breed of dog is a "acceptable" to have.


Dude i didnt even know u guys had a mount til after i got mine lol i prolly would've got one from u....but yes they are a pretty good mod....i wasnt sure what to expect really from something soo simple but man i like it alot....it really helps the dsg be even better


And i used to have pit bull in my apartment when he was a puppy....but what the office dont know wont hurt em  it does suck though cuz lots of places including renting a house dont let pit bulls in....it makes it hard to find a place sometimes


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nailed Milltek CBE 2 min ago via phone 

Wednesday is delivery! Saturday is the judgement day! 
I hope no disappointment!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Nailed Milltek CBE 2 min ago via phone
> 
> Wednesday is delivery! Saturday is the judgement day!
> I hope no disappointment!


Dang bro congrats!!!!....im sure you'll love it :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got my cc back after 2 weeks in Passat! Damn i miss it!!!! New headliner, new visor, new ignition plastic part! New cluster piece on order )) next week new 3M windshield re-tint cz they ruined current one due to labor on headliner! 
Going to put in chrome window switches tonite )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang bro congrats!!!!....im sure you'll love it :beer:


Thnx brotha! Its been a few weeks of debating n u were a big part of it


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not today but I got my car back last Saturday after getting side skirts, rear spoiler and dab RNS 510 fitted. Makes a huge difference to the car I think. I was going to fit the flat bottom steering wheel but after driving around in the Tiguan R line that the dealer gave me while the parts were getting fitted hurt my hands after a while driving so I'm not going to bother with it.

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSC_0001_zps5204ba7a.jpg


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx brotha! Its been a few weeks of debating n u were a big part of it


Anytime bro.... im glad my crap fart sounding exhaust could push u to get the miltek :laugh:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Just got my cc back after 2 weeks in Passat! Damn i miss it!!!! New headliner, new visor, new ignition plastic part! New cluster piece on order )) next week new 3M windshield re-tint cz they ruined current one due to labor on headliner!
> Going to put in chrome window switches tonite )


Golf r steering wheel??!!??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Golf r steering wheel??!!??


Yes sir 

Sean, thanks for understanding bro  hope no hard feeling abt me not going w ur wet farting exhaust  j/k..... 

U knw i shopped and weighted all options, paid 75 bux more n got Milltek. they got great reputation n Peter described it pretty nice, so i went w Milltek!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sean, thanks for understanding bro  hope no hard feeling abt me not going w ur wet farting exhaust  j/k.....
> 
> U knw i shopped and weighted all options, paid 75 bux more n got Milltek. they got great reputation n Peter described it pretty nice, so i went w Milltek!


I know im just giving u crap lol make sure and do sound vids as soon as u get it on


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

So friend cleared my cel code and VW can't replicate it... It was for fuel pressure sensor or something like that.. Still not boostin like it should... What do I do!?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I know im just giving u crap lol make sure and do sound vids as soon as u get it on


For sure! But doubt its gonna come up nice! Need good microphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> For sure! But doubt its gonna come up nice! Need good microphone


Man u have nice high tech iPhone it should be good lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man u have nice high tech iPhone it should be good lol


Ok bro! Will do


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sean, thanks for understanding bro  hope no hard feeling abt me not going w ur wet farting exhaust  j/k.....
> 
> U knw i shopped and weighted all options, paid 75 bux more n got Milltek. they got great reputation n Peter described it pretty nice, so i went w Milltek!


Looking forward to the video. i'm actually kind of interested in how it sounds on a regular CC non K04


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will do man!

Ko4 soon . Found shope here 2600 installed 


Miss c so much! Feelin the power! Going to cruise to Downtown just to reunite again!

Had to feed her


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Will do man!
> 
> Ko4 soon . Found shope here 2600 installed
> 
> ...


Welcome back...nice pic!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Lookin good serge....gonna look even better with miltek exhaust back there :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx Kareem-brotha!
Sean for sure! Tips are so crooked now lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx Kareem-brotha!
> Sean for sure! Tips are so crooked now lol



Keep hittin the gym and them milfs gonna keep them good tips coming lol then youll be k04 in no time


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Keep hittin the gym and them milfs gonna keep them good tips coming lol then youll be k04 in no time


Thats the plan  all milfs love big boyz like me ))


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thats the plan  all milfs love big boyz like me ))


I kniw i gotta start bulking up now


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ha ha. U need eat too much lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Nailed Milltek CBE 2 min ago via phone
> 
> Wednesday is delivery! Saturday is the judgement day!
> I hope no disappointment!


What happened with the Borla?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Vag dyno day in swfl!! Check out the link

https://www.facebook.com/events/544797312244114/


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Just got my cc back after 2 weeks in Passat! Damn i miss it!!!! New headliner, new visor, new ignition plastic part! New cluster piece on order )) next week new 3M windshield re-tint cz they ruined current one due to labor on headliner!
> Going to put in chrome window switches tonite )


 :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well...finally got my bumper fixed, but very unhappy with the body shop.:thumbdown:

They left terrible swirl marks when they blended the paint. Both rear quarters - up the rear window pillar, and the whole bumper!! It was dark when I picked it up last night, and could not see the "halo" marks. 










If there are any central/south Florida guys that know a PROFESSIONAL detailer, please pm me with the info! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why? They are great, loving, loyal and protective dogs. They are great with children and extremely gentle as long as they are trained properly. My female pit bull, Klu, has been around my daughter since she was 2. And my pit bull that passed away from cancer, Pity, use to sleep with my daughter when she was a baby/new born. Pit bulls are great dogs and one of the easiest dogs to train. They are extremely smart and love to please their owners. My dogs do not bark or try to chase other dogs unless they are running around in my backyard. Neither of them pull while walking on a leash and both are capable of walking without a leash, though I tend not to do that as I live in a very heavily dog populated neighborhood and I don't trust that other dogs won't come up to them and do anything to them. Both of them also sit at each corner until they get the ok to continue to walk.
> 
> They get really bad reputations because of how the media portrays them. They do not deserve that but it happens. I'd prefer a pit bull over any other dog, hands down. If trained properly they can be very athletic and do many dog tricks. They are extremely smart! It took both of my pit bulls 3-4 days to learn how to run around in the yard with the invisible fence. They aim to please and love to be loved. Pit Bull love! I will always have at least one living with me. I always try to adopt them but some adoption agencies have so many rules that make it nearly impossible to do so. So I try to get them buy them off of people who are selling them and I know they need a better home. Both of my dogs came with papers. The wife got Turbo for me for $150, with papers, on the day of my back surgery. I bought her Klu, with papers, for Mother's Day about 5 years ago for $500. Both if my dogs come from champion and grand champion bloodlines. I paid for both of their bloodlines to see about their ancestors.
> 
> As long as you are confident and show any dog that you are in charge you should be fine. Confidence is key! And to make this on topic, they ride in my CC with me!!!




:thumbup: :thumbup: Pretty nice story, indeed dogs are awesome! And Pit Bulls are pretty something!


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

stero1d said:


> great guys n great customer service


lmfaooooooooooooooo this **** is toooooooo funnyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Will do man!
> 
> Ko4 soon . Found shope here 2600 installed
> 
> ...


Hope you had fun! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ always bro! 

I sent text to you! Dont you dare to
ignore that


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ always bro!
> 
> I sent text to you! Dont you dare to
> ignore that


:screwy:

Been busy man, always busy. Afraid not too much will come of it though.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Golf r steering wheel??!!??


The Golf R wheel is black:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> The Golf R wheel is black:



Sweet, I love how it looks!

I would like to buy one of this but with paddle's for my Wife's CC, as well as one R steering wheel's black trim for my GTI!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Full days cleaning and installed my led bulbs into my rear lights. All working with no dash errors as yet


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Full days cleaning and installed my led bulbs into my rear lights. All working with no dash errors as yet


Where did you source them?! I have lost my links for aliexpress.. Holla picts or better video bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> The Golf R wheel is black:



Oh really? Which one is this than?


















I beleive one u posted is euro one w silver stitching! Might be mistaken thou


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Its time!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't do anything because I got called into work. I'm pissed. I was going to Sony suspension today.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Will do man!
> 
> Ko4 soon . Found shope here 2600 installed
> 
> ...


um nobody caught this I don't think but erm what's up with the diesel fuel? Handle is green aka diesel?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a green themed gas station so they probably are all green.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks like a BP gas station


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sean rocked it! Its BP  diesel handle is blue or red i thnk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sean rocked it! Its BP  diesel handle is blue or red i thnk


YEA!!!!!! 

Switches look good btw


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I love them bro! N its 100% oem )) shhhhhh....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I love them bro! N its 100% oem )) shhhhhh....


Trust me i know :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Trust me i know :laugh:


U know too much  im going to have to destroy you lol n others 3 who knw the story


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks like a BP gas station


Aahhhh, I love BP. I was cleaning up their oil spill, and thats how I got my $$ for my CC.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> U know too much  im going to have to destroy you lol n others 3 who knw the story


Hahahaha u have to find me first....Phx is a big city 



lipprandt35 said:


> Aahhhh, I love BP. I was cleaning up their oil spill, and thats how I got my $$ for my CC.


Dang look at u :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha u have to find me first....Phx is a big city
> 
> 
> 
> Dang look at u :thumbup:


Ill be selling my services as a guide to the city and as a locator of said individual for a nominal fee of course. Lemme know serg


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Ill be selling my services as a guide to the city and as a locator of said individual for a nominal fee of course. Lemme know serg


He wont give u his miltek exhaust....and even if u do find me i know my car will out run urs :laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> He wont give u his miltek exhaust....and even if u do find me i know my car will out run urs :laugh:


Yeah but remember your car stops at 110-120 mine goes to cut out like a rental car


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

No ive gotten it up to 140 before....i just havent been feeling frisky lately to push it any further and risk getting caught lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> No ive gotten it up to 140 before....i just havent been feeling frisky lately to push it any further and risk getting caught lol


**** I forgot to ask you if you had gone faster than that the last time I saw you. I keep telling myself every week to ask


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Oh really? Which one is this than?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi man,

Look at the logos, they are slightly different.

The one in black it's from a R version and the silver/aluminum one is from a R-Line.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry boys i was settn up my hitman gear n washed n got my Bentley ready for the trip  

Waiting for Directions


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Look at the logos, they are slightly different.
> 
> The one in black it's from a R version and the silver/aluminum one is from a R-Line.


Yea but i thnk difference in us n eurp spec! 

Can anyone make things clear?????


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> **** I forgot to ask you if you had gone faster than that the last time I saw you. I keep telling myself every week to ask


Hahahahahahaha and you'll prolly forget next week too :laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahaha and you'll prolly forget next week too :laugh:


Nah i'm pretty religious about it. That's one thing you can depend on me is to be consistent  on occasions I slip


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Nah i'm pretty religious about it. That's one thing you can depend on me is to be consistent  on occasions I slip


Alright my friend then we shall see next then


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish I had some CC buddies around my neighborhood. I don't even have any VW friends. Fack my life


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wish I had some CC buddies around my neighborhood. I don't even have any VW friends. Fack my life



Damm that sucks .. I got a few CC buddies that I met in Chicagoland and lots of mk2 and B3/B4 peeps here too since I owned the other cars for many years ..


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Over a month now I have done an Eibach lowering spring kit & interlagos wheels. Next; Trade out those ugly orange bumper lights for clear ones and some Hoen bulbs. Then straight to stage 2. I had a Mk5 GTI and R32 before the CC and the CC is def my fav VW I've owned. Only complaint is the laggy DSG. But im getting use to it. Oh and I hate when passangers ask me if I think my GTI was faster then my CC  

Here are some grainy instagram pics form yesterday, after putting the wheels on. Thank you Van.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Detail wash.......


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Oh really? Which one is this than?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of the Golf R's interior:

LINK


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Damm that sucks .. I got a few CC buddies that I met in Chicagoland and lots of mk2 and B3/B4 peeps here too since I owned the other cars for many years ..


Have you seen my mkii?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Cleaned it.









Also got this.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

dubvrs said:


> Cleaned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the first picture. I definitely need to wash, clay, repair paint and seal my car. It looks like crap.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Washed And Polished*


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wish I had some CC buddies around my neighborhood. I don't even have any VW friends. Fack my life


Don't worry bro well be hanging out and chilling at wuste next year :beer:

P.s. have u dipped ur wheels or lowered ur car yet?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

APR stage one! 

I left for a 4 day camping trip and out of the blue I sent it in for tuning right before I left. I didn't trust any shops here in Colorado so I just threw it in the mail and bam. Returned from camping today and threw my ECU back in. 

So now I'm tuned. 

Hope I don't regret it. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Don't worry bro well be hanging out and chilling at wuste next year :beer:
> 
> P.s. have u dipped ur wheels or lowered ur car yet?


Sh*t... No Wuste, H20 or Waterfest for me! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Nice pics and nice cars man! I would love to drive my car over the grass! I did it just once at a car event on a Golf Course!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> APR stage one!
> 
> I left for a 4 day camping trip and out of the blue I sent it in for tuning right before I left. I didn't trust any shops here in Colorado so I just threw it in the mail and bam. Returned from camping today and threw my ECU back in.
> 
> ...



Great man! Why you don't trust your the shops nearby you home!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> APR stage one!
> 
> I left for a 4 day camping trip and out of the blue I sent it in for tuning right before I left. I didn't trust any shops here in Colorado so I just threw it in the mail and bam. Returned from camping today and threw my ECU back in.
> 
> ...


Congrats man....hopefully u like it :thumbup:


BETOGLI said:


> Sh*t... No Wuste, H20 or Waterfest for me! LOL


Come on bro just drive up for wuste....u still got 10 months to plan it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I let it get wet today while in search of groceries. Surprised at just how nice it rides even in the rain.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC car looks great.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

No jack required.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dubvrs said:


> No jack required.


... Just in the front!

Or is it pissing to mark it's territory? LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats man....hopefully u like it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Come on bro just drive up for wuste....u still got 10 months to plan it


Yeai Mate! That'll be great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Great man! Why you don't trust your the shops nearby you home!


I've spoken with a lot of local people about APR reps here in Colorado and there's been a lot of "improper" handling theories going around. ECUs frying etc, weeks to months after flash. 

I didn't wanna take the chance so I continued doing research on APR reps and one shop continued to get good reviews. Called them up they said they just send the ECUs in to APR. They don't do the actual tuning themselves. They charge you shipping and labor of removing ECU, etc. So I said well I'll skip the middle man and just do that myself. 



AZ_CC said:


> Congrats man....hopefully u like it :thumbup:


Thanks dude, me too!



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> I let it get wet today while in search of groceries. Surprised at just how nice it rides even in the rain.


Pics or it didn't happen 


BETOGLI said:


> Yeai Mate! That'll be great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do it man....trying to get as many ppl out there next year as possible


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

dubvrs said:


> No jack required.


Wow! Crazy azz angle !:thumbup:

Car looks very clean!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Check the front struts (look from the bottom) if they are seating all the way down to the strut socket. :thumbup:
> 
> Are the wheels ET 40 or 35?


they sit fine when the road is flat. but the offset is 35


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> KOWCC car looks great.


Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC;82476140[
Do it man....trying to get as many ppl out there next year as possible[/QUOTE said:


> I'll try to! Thanks man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> I've spoken with a lot of local people about APR reps here in Colorado and there's been a lot of "improper" handling theories going around. ECUs frying etc, weeks to months after flash.
> 
> I didn't wanna take the chance so I continued doing research on APR reps and one shop continued to get good reviews. Called them up they said they just send the ECUs in to APR. They don't do the actual tuning themselves. They charge you shipping and labor of removing ECU, etc. So I said well I'll skip the middle man and just do that myself.
> 
> ...




It's good to know these... Maybe I'll do the same!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> It's good to know these... Maybe I'll do the same!


I thought it was a good idea. I figured APR knows how to do it and there's less chance for failure. If it is a failure there's no disputing it. They handled it. 




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

felt in love with the switches again 


What you guys think?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Not sure how I feel about this. I want to say I like it, but then again maybe not?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Not sure how I feel about this. I want to say I like it, but then again maybe not?


It's different....may take some time to get used to it! It's definitely unique! Nice photoshop work!! Lol. It's just that there are too many diff colors now.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Decisions n decisions! There is paint that holds on forever but rubs off w alcohol.. I might give it a shot bro!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Do it but remove plastidip grill


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

And looking at your mirror switch you don't have folding mirrors so do something


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Some pictures of the epicness that went down today.
Detailed interior...well, Chris (aka S WORD) detailed the interior. I installed my R-Line pedals. :laugh:









Chris turned my CC into an albino :laugh:

















After the detail we went out for a drive, and Chris showed me this pretty cool spot, so we stopped for a quick photo shoot.
































And one from Instagram for you black and white fans.









Got to ride in his K04 equipped CC, and
I must say that I am super excited to go K04 after riding in his car. 
The beautiful beast taking a nap before or ride.









One of both our cars parked in a row from highest to lowest :laugh: 









Bring on the hate you Gypsies :laugh:
 :wave:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Loving my new wheels


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

peterek said:


> Loving my new wheels


Me too, damn that looks Good!

Such an aggressive wheel!!

From my experience with all the cars I've owned, I've learned one thing. 5-spoke wheels NEVER disappoint

Also, 100% clear front lighting is looking outstanding, ESP on a black CC

Congrats....truly truly love them!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

peterek said:


> Loving my new wheels


Man I do love those wheels. The only reason I didn't get those is because I've seen a few too many cars with them where I live lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Today I was leaving a plaza and when I arrived at this obstacle I stopped and decided to take a pic lol

Still needs more low in my opinion lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Today I was leaving a plaza and when I arrived at this obstacle I stopped and decided to take a pic lol
> 
> Still needs more low in my opinion lol


More low or r-line front lip...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rico, amazing shots n looks like u had a very busy day!!! Outcome is incredible!

That ko4 cc is APR tuned or?! Could you be more descriptive abt Ur sexperience w it? 


Peter nice shots n very clean, love it! Cnt wait to see ur wheels in person )
R we doing boat next friday or sunday?! Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Some pictures of the epicness that went down today.
> Detailed interior...well, Chris (aka S WORD) detailed the interior. I installed my R-Line pedals. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed the awesome pics!!!!! Your friends shirt is cool btw.

Car is looking better each time I see it!!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

peterek said:


> Loving my new wheels


Perfect choice of wheels. Welcome to our club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

You might wanna tell Chris that one of his garage door springs (left side) is broken :beer:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Got the car windows tinted!









Very happy with the results. Just need to pencil in a long day of washing/claying/polishing/detailing/waxing.... Friday perhaps.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Not today but I got my car back last Saturday after getting side skirts, rear spoiler and dab RNS 510 fitted. Makes a huge difference to the car I think. I was going to fit the flat bottom steering wheel but after driving around in the Tiguan R line that the dealer gave me while the parts were getting fitted hurt my hands after a while driving so I'm not going to bother with it.
> 
> http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSC_0001_zps5204ba7a.jpg


The R-Line Riguans come with flat bottom steering wheels?! That disappoints me that the R-Line CC doesn't. If VW had to choose one to mount flat bottom steering wheel, the SUV/Crossover was certainly the wrong choice, IMO! 

On another note, your ride looks great! :beer:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

jspirate said:


> The Golf R wheel is black:


Gotta get me one of these! And some aluminum pedals too. The wheel looks sweet man.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Going back to NY tomorrow then I'll be installing auto tech CAI
Really doing nothing but relax out here.... Needed vacation achieved at least. 
I'll post up pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I wish I had some CC buddies around my neighborhood. I don't even have any VW friends. Fack my life


Dude, lets get together and maybe grab some grub after work one night? I think we're fairly close to each other. I work in Audobon/Norristown and we could meet up somewhere in the middle. I'll be your friend man, all you have to do is by me dinner! :laugh: seriously though, PM me so we could work something out. Maybe we can get TMCC out too.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> No jack required.


Damn man, I love your ride!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Dude, lets get together and maybe grab some grub after work one night? I think we're fairly close to each other. I work in Audobon/Norristown and we could meet up somewhere in the middle. I'll be your friend man, all you have to do is by me dinner! :laugh: seriously though, PM me so we could work something out. Maybe we can get TMCC out too.



Yo..... 
Things have been kinda crazy here with "family things", man!
Would love to plan a time to meet up with both you guys, maybe next week???












TM


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

peterek said:


> Loving my new wheels


Sick man! Looks outstanding! I love my 13 R-Line, but I hate that I went with a Touareg last year instead of jumping on the CC in 2012! Looks like perfection all around to me! 




RICO85 said:


> Some pictures of the epicness that went down today.
> Detailed interior...well, Chris (aka S WORD) detailed the interior. I installed my R-Line pedals. :laugh:


Looks great; still can't decide between these and the regular aluminum pedals.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Yo.....
> Things have been kinda crazy here with "family things", man!
> Would love to plan a time to meet up with both you guys, maybe next week???
> 
> ...


 Next week works for me too. What say you Clean?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Some pictures of the epicness that went down today.
> Detailed interior...well, Chris (aka S WORD) detailed the interior. I installed my R-Line pedals. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff there.

Detailed Interior:
Megs APC+ very very light dilution
Boars hair brushes
Felt vent cleaner
Megs Hyper Dressing

Floor mats and carpet with LC carpet pad, Megs DA Power System on drill, APC+, and Megs Carpet Cleaning solution (Rico)

Engine:
Quick rinse down with pressure washer.
Megs Last Touch detail spray used on stubborn dirt.
No dressing.

Exterior:
Sonax Wheels, Wheel Woolies (Rico)
CG Citrus Wash and Gloss (heavy dilution)
Megs X-Press Spray wax during drying

Polish:
Put Rico on a Megs G110v2 DA (he polished and sealed half the car)
We polished using Megs yellow 7" soft buff 2.0 pads
Mixture of Megs M205 (light polish and some correction)/Megs M81 (heavy in polish oils, a discontinued goodie)
Sealed with Menzerna Powerlock using megs black 7" soft buff pads

Pretty hot too, Rico worked very hard with no single complaint.

Ricos Neuspeed Catback sounded phenomenal.
Thinking about it but with my BB no-cat, no-res DP I don't want to make too much noise. I like the fast silence of my car. but after hearing him take off I am thinking about it.

K04 is APR with APR software. :thumbup: SoCal Euro purchase last year. Free software upgrade, free install, and on sale. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Looks great; still can't decide between these and the regular aluminum pedals.


Thanks dude! I love these pedals. For me there was no way I wasn't going to get the R-Lines. I have an R-Line, so the decision was easy for me.



S WORD said:


> Good stuff there.
> 
> Detailed Interior:
> Megs APC+ very very light dilution
> ...


Thanks for posting this bro! And thanks for taking the time to do this for me. 
You really went all out with the interior. It looks amazing, and that stripper scent is pretty awesome. :laugh:

I'm getting the 40K service done right now, and the tech doing it was like "dude! Your car is way too clean!" :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> felt in love with the switches again
> 
> 
> What you guys think?


Hi man,

What did you do to the switches man?

On the other hand I do like the yellow Lamin-X!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Good stuff there.
> 
> 
> K04 is APR with APR software. :thumbup: SoCal Euro purchase last year. Free software upgrade, free install, and on sale. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


Was it like 2k installed? any issues w CC after that? I want to go that rout, bro!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> What did you do to the switches man?
> 
> On the other hand I do like the yellow Lamin-X!


Changed frm plain black to chrome/alum tips 

Its a photoshop bro...just to get an idea.

I ordered some paint for 15 bux today, gonna mess around w it )


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude! I love these pedals. For me there was no way I wasn't going to get the R-Lines. I have an R-Line, so the decision was easy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya man. I guess I was under the impression that they were R pedals rather than R-Line pedals. Either way they work and look sweet and what I'm leaning towards for my R-Line.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks for posting this bro! And thanks for taking the time to do this for me.
> You really went all out with the interior. It looks amazing, and that stripper scent is pretty awesome. :laugh:
> 
> I'm getting the 40K service done right now, and the tech doing it was like "dude! Your car is way too clean!" :laugh:


No problem!
It was a nice car to work on.
Glad you like it. If anything comes up let me know your needs.

Its all about stripper scent "the smell of success". If anyone else is interested you can find it here http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_AIR_069_16_Stripper_Scent_Premium_p/air_069_16.htm

Glad the tech liked it. All cars should be that way, always.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Was it like 2k installed? any issues w CC after that? I want to go that rout, bro!


Slightly more. Because you are buying the kit and labor (advertised discounted price), but shop added on extra for Oil Change that's required and then taxes. So more like $2300. Mine was $2500 because I also changed out the oil pan too. :facepalm: Jiffylube in a pinch. Now I do all my own oil changes.

No issues. Maybe traction I guess. Yesterday even in third when doing 40 and punching it we lost traction. slightslight cold start idle roughness. it smooths out immediately like 10 secs after start and when in drive. But i don;t see it as an issue. RPM gauge doesn;t reflect huge changes in idle speed. No codes.

My only drivability issue was in Vegas for Wuste when it was 115F. Heat soaked like crazy until we were on the freeway. Currently running S3 intercooler and it couldn;t handle that heat.

I am waiting on some goodies to come out from Neuspeed which should fix that. Will write up install when that happens.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Good stuff there.
> 
> Detailed Interior:
> Megs APC+ very very light dilution
> ...


Wow all of a sudden modding a car has become much simpler than cleaning it....all that sounded like a foreign language to me......wow S-word, I'm super impressed by your work!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Slightly more. Because you are buying the kit and labor (advertised discounted price), but shop added on extra for Oil Change that's required and then taxes. So more like $2300. Mine was $2500 because I also changed out the oil pan too. :facepalm: Jiffylube in a pinch. Now I do all my own oil changes.
> 
> No issues. Maybe traction I guess. Yesterday even in third when doing 40 and punching it we lost traction. slightslight cold start idle roughness. it smooths out immediately like 10 secs after start and when in drive. But i don;t see it as an issue. RPM gauge doesn;t reflect huge changes in idle speed. No codes.
> 
> ...


Traction is the Biatch, so i heard.. my buddy n GTi running slicks on front 

What are you waiting to get frm NEU if not a secret?  

Glad to hear s3 is no good, we dnt get 115 in chitown but average 90-95 during summer, but still i'd want something better...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wow all of a sudden modding a car has become much simpler than cleaning it....all that sounded like a foreign language to me......wow S-word, I'm super impressed by your work!


Haha. Thanks a lot man. Its just jargon, brands and products not rocket science :laugh: If you have questions on anything I did let me know.

I just approach the job with a passion, whether it is a Bugatti Veyron or a grandma's daily driver I treat them all the same.



Stero1D said:


> Traction is the Biatch, so i heard.. my buddy n GTi running slicks on front
> 
> What are you waiting to get frm NEU if not a secret?
> 
> Glad to hear s3 is no good, we dnt get 115 in chitown but average 90-95 during summer, but still i'd want something better...


Wow that will help with traction.

No secret. Neuspeed IC when it comes out.

S3 is good but it maxes out around 97F. At 95F it is still doing its job, but literally at 97F something happens and it quits working. At 115F it is no good with K04, yes. I am sure even up to 95F you are not getting the full potential but car is still pulling decent enough.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

peterek said:


> Loving my new wheels


Looks sweet.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> No problem!
> It was a nice car to work on.
> Glad you like it. If anything comes up let me know your needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!
I agree bro! All cars should be this way, and I will be keeping this car clean. 

I'll keep you updated on the Neuspeed IC, and let me know when you are ready to get the CBE


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for the post overload I should have stringed all these together in one post.



Stero1D said:


> felt in love with the switches again
> 
> 
> What you guys think?


Switches look nice.

I like the yellow with the paint color.
If it is not permanent I say try it! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Haha. Thanks a lot man. Its just jargon, brands and products not rocket science :laugh: If you have questions on anything I did let me know.
> 
> I just approach the job with a passion, whether it is a Bugatti Veyron or a grandma's daily driver I treat them all the same.
> 
> ...


Neuspeed it is...Waiting for it myself. r u gonna run both or delete s3 IC?

I ordered paint.... guy who suggested it, said used it for 2 years on different cars... It stands winter n rain, Washes off easily w Alcohol.. why NOT


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Neuspeed it is...Waiting for it myself. r u gonna run both or delete s3 IC?
> 
> I ordered paint.... guy who suggested it, said used it for 2 years on different cars... It stands winter n rain, Washes off easily w Alcohol.. why NOT


I am not sure I can run both and would likely need custom hoses or twintercooler hoses. Ideally both like a twintercooler. But I think the Neuspeed core design will suffice alone. only one way to tell.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rico said u can run both, or buy some kit for Deliting stock one bro..

but some1 told me not good to run two, cz lose of pressure or smth... duno


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Rico said u can run both, or buy some kit for Deliting stock one bro..
> 
> but some1 told me not good to run two, cz lose of pressure or smth... duno


The increased volume the air needs to fill will def. cause lag. how much is hard to say. 

I am a fan of highly efficient smaller cores because of this. which is exactly neuspeeds design.
Not only that but it is not sandwiched like the other designs. 

I still like some of the larger core designs out there but would like to give this little thing a shot.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man that stripper scent looks awesome....i wanna try it


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Man that stripper scent looks awesome....i wanna try it


Warn the wife before you use it. She may think you are up to no good. I speak from experience.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Some pictures of the epicness that went down today.
> Detailed interior...well, Chris (aka S WORD) detailed the interior. I installed my R-Line pedals. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Needs door sills


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> felt in love with the switches again
> 
> 
> What you guys think?


I think that you purchased the wrong switches.
The CC switches are slightly different.
Here is a picture I found:










You can't see clearly but perhaps I'll take one myself. My car came with factory installed chrome-everything.



peterek said:


> Loving my new wheels


I think that your car is very nice, one of the very few US models with no amber stuff on the front-end!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

how different? by looking at ur picture its hard to tell.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Rico said u can run both, or buy some kit for Deliting stock one bro..
> 
> but some1 told me not good to run two, cz lose of pressure or smth... duno


I think I should clear this up for everyone. What I meant by "you can run both" was that there is no need to remove the stock IC, but you can remove it to save weight and replace it with the Neuspeed IC delete kit. The Neuspeed IC is not an add-on, and was not designed to work like the Forge twintercooler. It was designed to completely replace your stock IC, and improve your air charge temperatures.

If anyone would like more info feel free to PM me. I will be starting a thread after I get the Neuspeed IC installed on my car. :wave:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> how different? by looking at ur picture its hard to tell.


I know.. it's bedtime for me now because I need to get up very early, but remind to post a better picture tomorrow.. !


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I know.. it's bedtime for me now because I need to get up very early, but remind to post a better picture tomorrow.. !


Cool bro. But honestly I dnt care. I got all of them for 43 bux ha.. cant beat that,,,


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Cool bro. But honestly I dnt care. I got all of them for 43 bux ha.. cant beat that,,,


Found one on Google!










Do you see the difference now?
It's time for you to start looking for the correct part number


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Cool bro. But honestly I dnt care. I got all of them for 43 bux ha.. cant beat that,,,


Yeah, I think I paid something ridiculously cheap for the entire set including h/l and mirrors. They're OEM, they fit and they work perfectly. Not about to blow $200+ nearly identical OEM window switches.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Found one on Google!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats a huge difference! lmao.... 

I care less, man if its correct or not, was listed for CC as well, so I got it. They look great and look better than ones i had


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Warn the wife before you use it. She may think you are up to no good. I speak from experience.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i already told her so i should be good....im gonna buy a bottle right now ive tried all kinds of different air fresheners and havent found one i liked yet so hopefully this ones good....the bame already has me lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Good day, Sean


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Good day, Sean


U sir should have a txt :wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> U sir should have a txt :wave:


I dnt have reception in the office lol... i holla in an hour whn get out:beer:

Still no info on Milltek shipment.... grrrrr:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Found one on Google!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the type in the top photo so they are the one ones.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I have the type in the top photo so they are the one ones.


Those prolly EURO Spec switches on the second picture


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

hotchkis sway bar came in; 11mm spacers up front & 5mm rear on stock 17s...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> hotchkis sway bar came in; 11mm spacers up front & 5mm rear on stock 17s...


Put it on! you are going to love it! What wheels are you planning on gettin in the future??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man i went to order stripper air freshener and it was freaking $10 to ship!!!! :screwy:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Just painted my engine cover candy white!!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Just painted my engine cover candy white!!


I can dig it! I would like to see it in the car. Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Man i went to order stripper air freshener and it was freaking $10 to ship!!!! :screwy:


Haha large part of web or online ordering revenue comes from overcharging shipping. Companies make wayyyy too much money on shipping. I can bring you mine if i end up stopping by in Aug.


----------



## AlpEren (Mar 13, 2013)

Cat-back exhaust system.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AlpEren said:


> Cat-back exhaust system.


What company? Looks good


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Put it on! you are going to love it! What wheels are you planning on gettin in the future??


Still debating bro. Thinking rotiform sna, 3sdm 0.01, 0.06 if they offer 19s or ag wheels M510... Lol step by grilling step


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Just painted my engine cover candy white!!


That looks pretty good....i like it :thumbup: i was thinking on getting mine painted but not now maybe later 



S WORD said:


> Haha large part of web or online ordering revenue comes from overcharging shipping. Companies make wayyyy too much money on shipping. I can bring you mine if i end up stopping by in Aug.


Yea i know tell me about it....so i pay $20 for something that costs $10....BS....yea man i def wanna try it when u visit....maybe then ill think of buying it and maybe grab a couple bottles and make the shipping worth it



mango_springroll said:


> Still debating bro. Thinking rotiform sna, 3sdm 0.01, 0.06 if they offer 19s or ag wheels M510... Lol step by grilling step


Hey mango, how do u like ur vogtlands?....any pics of ur car so i can see how low they go and how low theyre capable of going


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> hotchkis sway bar came in; 11mm spacers up front & 5mm rear on stock 17s...


Hey dude! If you are free Thursday evening you should stop by the In&Out meet in North Ridge. Starts at 7, and usually goes on till around 11, or when ever everyone decides to go home.
Invite goes out to anyone in the area that is free.


chillybone said:


> Just painted my engine cover candy white!!


Love it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Exciting


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Who is that stripper u guys are talkn abt? I guess i
Missed few posts n cant catchup


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Who is that stripper u guys are talkn abt? I guess i
> Missed few posts n cant catchup


Its a air freshener spray thay smell like a stripper....it only costs $10 but then it costs another $10 for shipping :thumbdown:

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_AIR_069_16_Stripper_Scent_Premium_p/air_069_16.htm


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Exciting


Early congrats


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> Dude, lets get together and maybe grab some grub after work one night? I think we're fairly close to each other. I work in Audobon/Norristown and we could meet up somewhere in the middle. I'll be your friend man, all you have to do is by me dinner! :laugh: seriously though, PM me so we could work something out. Maybe we can get TMCC out too.


Sure man. My number is 4845537529. Hit me up


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hey mango, how do u like ur vogtlands?....any pics of ur car so i can see how low they go and how low theyre capable of going


They are same as ST/KW1. Ride is firm, along with the 034 mounts. I'm ~25" FTG. ~3 turns in front and ~1 for the rear. I'll snap some shots tomorrow. 




RICO85 said:


> Hey dude! If you are free Thursday evening you should stop by the In&Out meet in North Ridge. Starts at 7, and usually goes on till around 11, or when ever everyone decides to go home.
> Invite goes out to anyone in the area that is free.


If i don't have to work extra hours, I'll keep that in mind. I'll inform my friends as well. :thumbup: Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Also got my HID kit from usp motorsports for my fogs that I got for $50 shipped. Now to try to get everything done. I have not done my exhaust yet, I have not done my wheels yet and now I need to install my fog ballasts and all that?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Early congrats


Thanks, habibi


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Also got my HID kit from usp motorsports for my fogs that I got for $50 shipped. Now to try to get everything done. I have not done my exhaust yet, I have not done my wheels yet and now I need to install my fog ballasts and all that?!


U sir have some work to do


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks, habibi


Dit kalim Arabi?

Idk if thats how u spell it lol but my Arabic buddy used to try to teach me some words here and there


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Changed frm plain black to chrome/alum tips
> 
> Its a photoshop bro...just to get an idea.
> 
> I ordered some paint for 15 bux today, gonna mess around w it )


That's pretty cool Bro.! I have to. Have a better eye on details! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

actually, face lift CC has switches of top
preface lift CC has switches of bottom
i installed top one as well 
plus i like them to match the chrome shape with trunk and gas door release



















giecsar said:


> Found one on Google!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Its a air freshener spray thay smell like a stripper....it only costs $10 but then it costs another $10 for shipping :thumbdown:
> 
> http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_AIR_069_16_Stripper_Scent_Premium_p/air_069_16.htm


It says it won't stain fabrics, carpets or upholstery. 

Bummer. I guess it's not the real thing.

Okay, back to Monica's dress and Bill. Now, that *WAS* the real thing.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> It says it won't stain fabrics, carpets or upholstery.
> 
> Bummer. I guess it's not the real thing.
> 
> Okay, back to Monica's dress and Bill. Now, that *WAS* the real thing.


I know i really wanted to buy some but im not paying $20 for a bottle of air freshener :screwy:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stage 1 ECU Flash and DSG flash. Also some OZ Racing Superturismo GT's 19s


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> Stage 1 ECU Flash and DSG flash. Also some OZ Racing Superturismo GT's 19s


Congrats. I would have gone straight for stage 2 but that's just me.


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

Added the paddle shifter steering wheel. Didn't take that long, just scary as hell messing around with the airbag.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Congrats. I would have gone straight for stage 2 but that's just me.


Thank you. I hear yah. I am actually sponsored by the software company that did the flash, so that will be next. Just waiting on the parts. I love it though. The car pulls.


----------



## brahmzy (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha large part of web or online ordering revenue comes from overcharging shipping. Companies make wayyyy too much money on shipping. I can bring you mine if i end up stopping by in Aug.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dit kalim Arabi?
> 
> Idk if thats how u spell it lol but my Arabic buddy used to try to teach me some words here and there


What you said was correct! Nice, lol!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks, habibi


Tikram


----------



## AlpEren (Mar 13, 2013)

MrRline said:


> What company? Looks good


Custom.. İn turkey iskender


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BigA's VW's said:


> Added the paddle shifter steering wheel. Didn't take that long, just scary as hell messing around with the airbag.


Wow! Your car hasn't even hit 5k yet lol. It's a baby!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Congrats. I would have gone straight for stage 2 but that's just me.


Like I did... unfortunately I keep finding reasons to get in the car so gas mileage went down the drain lol. Oh well :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I did as well. After 3 months of ownership. :laugh:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I did as well. After 3 months of ownership. :laugh:


I have had the car for almost a month now and in that month I have done suspension, wheels/tires & ecu& dsg flash. got a lot down in less then a month. my previous R32, i was buying color-matched sidemarkers for the bumper and yellow lamin-x for the fogs! big step up. 

the best part , between lowering springs, plus installation, wheels/tires, and ecu and dsg flash, ive spent a total of $1100.00. And that was $300 for eibachs including the install and $800 for interlagos reps with tires and tpms. normally, i should of paid 250 to 300 for eibachs, another 400 to 600 for a raped install price, and 650 for the ecu flash and another 500 for the dsg flash amounting to $1950. i did pretty good. saved about $850.:thumbup:

...And this was all then less then a month of ownership


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Now put that $850 you saved into a downpipe and air intake and go to stage 2 :laugh:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Now put that $850 you saved into a downpipe and air intake and go to stage 2 :laugh:


i had a question about the downpipes, if i add a downpipe with the factory exhaust, is it going to make it any louder? i dont want my car to sound any diff then stock exhaust-wise. also, NO CEL's for me, so a DP that will not throw a code..im assuming my stage 1 going to stage 2 wont allow the computer to throw a CEL?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> i had a question about the downpipes, if i add a downpipe with the factory exhaust, is it going to make it any louder? i dont want my car to sound any diff then stock exhaust-wise. also, NO CEL's for me, so a DP that will not throw a code..im assuming my stage 1 going to stage 2 wont allow the computer to throw a CEL?


Juat get catted downpipe n keep oem catback and you are not goin to hear the difference... Unr getting a code usually if go catless or messing up o2 censor! If you put downpipe n get tune rigjtaway younare going to be golden!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Juat get catted downpipe n keep oem catback and you are not goin to hear the difference... Unr getting a code usually if go catless or messing up o2 censor! If you put downpipe n get tune rigjtaway younare going to be golden!


What downpipe is everyone running? Suggestion? Downpipe + flash =more high end power? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What you said was correct! Nice, lol!


YES!!!!! 



munnarg said:


> Like I did... unfortunately I keep finding reasons to get in the car so gas mileage went down the drain lol. Oh well :laugh:


Yea my gas mileage has went down pretty good as well since going stage 2 and meth....i used to average over 30 easily but now im in the 28 range depending how much i keep my heavy foot out of it lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I run an ebay dp without any issues at all. I have 0 drone and it sounds exactly the same as stock and I don't run a catalytic converter. My dp was about $150 shipped so I saved tons of money there. I also went with an Injen intake. So you can definitely run a catless dp and have 0 changes to the tone. Hopefully by next week I will have my exhaust finished, me eibach pros on and my wheels plastidipped. I've been putting it off for too long now.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Still debating bro. Thinking rotiform sna, 3sdm 0.01, 0.06 if they offer 19s or ag wheels M510... Lol step by grilling step


AG 510 alllll dayyyyyy they are sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm fact there are many of us here that run the eBay dp. Just as good quality as the big names IMHO


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm fact there are many of us here that run the eBay dp. Just as good quality as the big names IMHO


Well said Danny :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Sean. I try to make you guys proud of me. Even though I ball on a budget.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks Sean. I try to make you guys proud of me. Even though I ball on a budget.


Hey brotha same here....when it comes to our cars i think were all BALLERS ON A BUDGET lol or else we'd all have freaking stage 3+ CCs


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes I know. But there are some dudes here that have the bank on tilt. Lol. Even if I was ballin', I think I'd still be with it. It'd just be more further along. Like a huge turbo, wheels, air, stanced and many other things. I'd also have all my other cars completed already and maybe guiding another toy. But that would only be if I was ballin'. I'm not so things get done little by little, piece by piece. 

To be honest I like it like that. It allows me to appreciate my cars more and more each time I add something to it. And whenever I'm bored with it, I get to do something else do that it peaks my interest again.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm Puerto Rican. I should just start stealing things off of others and just say I paid for all of it. Hey, it will allow me to fit the Puerto Rican stereotype. I'm obviously doing it wrong if I'm driving a VW and not a Honda lol.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea i hear ya man....$hit i get all excited and stuff when i get a new sticker lol and if u start acting more butter pecan puerto rican like, then im not gonna let u stay at my place before wuste so u dont steal all my mods :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lmao. Ill just leave the cc on bricks. Ill take it all lmao. I work hard for my money. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea my gas mileage has went down pretty good as well since going stage 2 and meth....i used to average over 30 easily but now im in the 28 range depending how much i keep my heavy foot out of it lol


My CC averages 23MPG cz i'm always driving in the city, but i dnt even beat it  I wish I could get higher MGP....


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My CC averages 23MPG cz i'm always driving in the city, but i dnt even beat it  I wish I could get higher MGP....












:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> :laugh:


Yea i have read ur post..u said u cheated to get that mileage!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lifetime, my car has averaged 26.7 MPG. I cant stay out of the throttle though and am constantly "cruising" to and from work, between 80-85 mph.

On a different note, today Ill be paying for my lightly used solo's (roughly 500 miles on them) from R.Byers...

You know, since this the "What did you do today to your CC?" thread.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> :laugh:


That's nice mileage....but I'd rather take my less fuel efficient car with more power then ur slow and very efficient car with alot less power 



Turb02 said:


> Lifetime, my car has averaged 26.7 MPG. I cant stay out of the throttle though and am constantly "cruising" to and from work, between 80-85 mph.
> 
> On a different note, today Ill be paying for my lightly used solo's (roughly 500 miles on them) from R.Byers...
> 
> You know, since this the "What did you do today to your CC?" thread.


Congrats man....can't wait til u install them and post some pics....now all u need to do is put all the junk on in ur garage and get tuned and start having some real fun


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats man....can't wait til u install them and post some pics....now all u need to do is put all the junk on in ur garage and get tuned and start having some real fun


Thanks! Ill have to do the install of all the parts in the garage and the coils, after I get back from Military training...late August/early September.

If my photog side work would grow a bit, Id have the extra money to do this crap!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I run an ebay dp without any issues at all. I have 0 drone and it sounds exactly the same as stock and I don't run a catalytic converter. My dp was about $150 shipped so I saved tons of money there. I also went with an Injen intake. So you can definitely run a catless dp and have 0 changes to the tone. Hopefully by next week I will have my exhaust finished, me eibach pros on and my wheels plastidipped. I've been putting it off for too long now.


Good to know! There ebay downpipes for CC's? Obviously u have one but I couldn't find them. Wha exactly does the Downpipe do ? More High end power?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Good to know! There ebay downpipes for CC's? Obviously u have one but I couldn't find them. Wha exactly does the Downpipe do ? More High end power?


All you need to know about downpipes is right here
http://bit.ly/15Crk8q


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> All you need to know about downpipes is right here
> http://bit.ly/15Crk8q


That doesn't work all the time FYI. I clicked it and since I used google a lot when I had my Cobalt SS Turbocharged it literally shows a lot of Cobalt SS Turbo downpipes. Google has this issue where it caters searches to you. 

This was my first result. Which isn't a bad read either!

http://www.cobaltss.net/forums/2-0l...153/all-you-need-know-about-downpipes-198998/


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> That doesn't work all the time FYI. I clicked it and since I used google a lot when I had my Cobalt SS Turbocharged it literally shows a lot of Cobalt SS Turbo downpipes. Google has this issue where it caters searches to you.
> 
> Sooooo it needs to be more specific.


then it will work just fine for him, right? If he's never searched for it (obviously), it should be a clean search...


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> then it will work just fine for him, right? If he's never searched for it (obviously), it should be a clean search...


Very good point sir! He should have a lot of relevant information. I ninja edited my post with a pretty good read for him. It's Cobalt stuff, but still a very informative read, if he chooses to read it. 

On a side note... 

I went WOT today and APR is underwhelming for me lol. I was expecting the same  I got when I tuned my Cobalt SS Turbocharged for the first time, but it doesn't seem to have the same get up and go as I expected. Is it still learning or is the DSG really slowing things down?

Granted the Cobalt SS went 260HP to 300HP on a tune and I'm going 200 to 255HP but I expected to feel it more.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks! Ill have to do the install of all the parts in the garage and the coils, after I get back from Military training...late August/early September.
> 
> If my photog side work would grow a bit, Id have the extra money to do this crap!


Thats cool man....i cant wait and i bet u cant either....GL and keep us updated 



volkscedes said:


> Good to know! There ebay downpipes for CC's? Obviously u have one but I couldn't find them. Wha exactly does the Downpipe do ? More High end power?





Turb02 said:


> All you need to know about downpipes is right here
> http://bit.ly/15Crk8q





Turb02 said:


> then it will work just fine for him, right? If he's never searched for it (obviously), it should be a clean search...


He knows what a freaking DP is and what it does....ive clearly explained it to him and im sure others have as well....he needs to start looking and using the search button man instead of asking some dumb question like what does it do and crap....it gets old man....ur not a baby and u know how to read so just READ



vahdyx said:


> Very good point sir! He should have a lot of relevant information. I ninja edited my post with a pretty good read for him. It's Cobalt stuff, but still a very informative read, if he chooses to read it.
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> ...


Bro sorry to say but its cuz u got Apr!!!....they're soft and everyone knows it....they may put out similar numbers as to the ither tuners and what not but numbers aren't everything


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Ordered this today


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Yea i have read ur post..u said u cheated to get that mileage!


A bit.. I cruised on the highway in neutral for a few minutes with a full tank, BUT I do get a great mileage anyway. Without cheating the maximum range is about 1400km.



AZ_CC said:


> That's nice mileage....but I'd rather take my less fuel efficient car with more power then ur slow and very efficient car with alot less power


Actually... I recently got a tune as well. 
That run was done after the tune!
I'll post more details soon. opcorn: :wave:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Bro sorry to say but its cuz u got Apr!!!....they're soft and everyone knows it....they may put out similar numbers as to the ither tuners and what not but numbers aren't everything


Damn! I was hoping it wasn't that soft lol. I mean I feel that I'm tuned but like you said its soft. It's a little disappointing, I should have just went Revo or GIAC lol. Oh well, my next VW will be something else. Live and learn. 




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I'm currently APR and it is more stock like in terms of HOW the power gets delivered. I had GIAC Stage 1 before and it definitely had more of a bite to it down low. Overall top end/power wise, they are about the same. I had horrible misfire issues with GIAC just on stage 1 with my 2013 motor. APR has 0 issues on stage 2 for me.

I may switch to Uni/Revo once I go K04 however.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Ordered this today


Congrats man! 

I should have their competition here pretty soon. Aeroforce Gauge. It's taking a little longer than I expected but he says it should be soon. It's still a beta unit so it will be even longer for the general consumer. 











Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Ordered this today


Nice man!!!....lots of ppl have been getting them lately....awesome looking gauge :thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

giecsar said:


> A bit.. I cruised on the highway in neutral for a few minutes with a full tank, BUT I do get a great mileage anyway. Without cheating the maximum range is about 1400km.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man congrats on the tune :thumbup: but ur still lacking lots of power 



vahdyx said:


> Damn! I was hoping it wasn't that soft lol. I mean I feel that I'm tuned but like you said its soft. It's a little disappointing, I should have just went Revo or GIAC lol. Oh well, my next VW will be something else. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Apr isnt bad but its just not the best bang for ur buck tune compared to the others....my buddy had stage 2 Apr on his CC and it wasnt bad but yea u know lol



MikeinNJ said:


> I'm currently APR and it is more stock like in terms of HOW the power gets delivered. I had GIAC Stage 1 before and it definitely had more of a bite to it down low. Overall top end/power wise, they are about the same. I had horrible misfire issues with GIAC just on stage 1 with my 2013 motor. APR has 0 issues on stage 2 for me.
> 
> I may switch to Uni/Revo once I go K04 however.


Yea GIAC just feels waay better....even in top end....ive ran several other cars that had Apr and revo tunes, one of which had meth as well and another that actually made higher numbers then me on the same dyno, and i pulled both very strong in the top end....i love my GIAC tune 



vahdyx said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I should have their competition here pretty soon. Aeroforce Gauge. It's taking a little longer than I expected but he says it should be soon.
> 
> ...


Man i love aeroforce and i really cant wait til they come out with a gauge for us....i would totally get one


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> All you need to know about downpipes is right here
> http://bit.ly/15Crk8q


how you do that trick w google n animation? teach me )))


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> how you do that trick w google n animation? teach me )))


lol, Ill PM it to you.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> lol, Ill PM it to you.


Cool  I thought u would tell me go n search hahah


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Cool  I thought u would tell me go n search hahah


HAH! its hard to type up a search for your question!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> HAH! its hard to type up a search for your question!


:thumbup: I'm the winner!


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

chillybone said:


> Just painted my engine cover candy white!!


Looks great!!! Can't wait to see it in the car!!!


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

HID's came in and so did my new helmet for the 3ZERO3 Snowmass rally at the end of the month!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice man congrats on the tune :thumbup: but ur still lacking lots of power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm considering revo or giac, how does the car run? Do you misfire?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

PGZee said:


> HID's came in and so did my new helmet for the 3ZERO3 Snowmass rally at the end of the month!


Haha nice! Are you gonna use your stock reflector housings with HIDs? I considered it but I was concerned about "over spray" so to speak. Not sure the right terminology but blinding on coming traffic. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I'm considering revo or giac, how does the car run? Do you misfire?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I think my car runs exceptionally great!!!....not a single misfire to date....car drives perfectly normal as it did stock up until u hit the gas and then it just goes....i put down 276/316 to the ground with meth injection


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Talked to my SA, they ordered new cluster(cz i saw some lines in the current one) n its back-ordered... n NO way to get colored one  and told me to go get retint my windshield and they would reimburs me, cz their tint guy is a P*ss and dnt do windshields cz its illegal....

meanwhile i found a shop who is going to put Lumar on my CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PGZee said:


> HID's came in and so did my new helmet for the 3ZERO3 Snowmass rally at the end of the month!


great bunch of goodies Peter  
aI'm happy to see you posting! YOu ever made it to 3z3? Am I getting those lil goodies we were talking about?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> If i don't have to work extra hours, I'll keep that in mind. I'll inform my friends as well. :thumbup: Thanks for the heads up.


Sounds good man. Hopefully I'll se you there. :wave:



PGZee said:


> HID's came in and so did my new helmet for the 3ZERO3 Snowmass rally at the end of the month!


Love the Storm Trooper helmet dude. :thumbup:


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Haha nice! Are you gonna use your stock reflector housings with HIDs? I considered it but I was concerned about "over spray" so to speak. Not sure the right terminology but blinding on coming traffic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I'm going to see how it looks, if there is a ton of glare to oncoming traffic, I'll pull them until I get the projector/LED headlamps, then reinstall.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Haha nice! Are you gonna use your stock reflector housings with HIDs? I considered it but I was concerned about "over spray" so to speak. Not sure the right terminology but blinding on coming traffic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I have used 35watt 4300k USP kit and was perfectly fine.. never got flashed at... as long as you adjust beams correctly!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Coilpacks just came in with my steering column gauge pod. Now I just need Aeroforce to send in the gauge lol.

Are the coilpacks difficult to do? I found the DIY and it looks pretty straight forward.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5219199-Coil-pack-replacement-DIY-for-TSI




Stero1D said:


> I have used 35watt 4300k USP kit and was perfectly fine.. never got flashed at... as long as you adjust beams correctly!


Good to know! Maybe I'll give it a good too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Coilpacks just came in with my steering column gauge pod. Now I just need Aeroforce to send in the gauge lol.
> 
> Are the coilpacks difficult to do? I found the DIY and it looks pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


Trust me...n usp kit is great... sucks i had to get rid of it n go w DDM 55watt..


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Talked to my SA, they ordered new cluster(cz i saw some lines in the current one) n its back-ordered... n NO way to get colored one  and told me to go get retint my windshield and they would reimburs me, cz their tint guy is a P*ss and dnt do windshields cz its illegal....
> 
> meanwhile i found a shop who is going to put Lumar on my CC


Which tint shop did you go with?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Which tint shop did you go with?


Brookfield is way too far of the drive bro, not worth time spent. 

i'm going to this guy in Vernon Hills.. Milwaukee n 22nd....its 20 min frm my house. I heard LUMAR is good tint bro....


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

This is what VW gave me as a rental while my car is at the shop








Audi a4 Quattro.. Pretty sweet to whip this thing around and let the rear end step out and catch it real quick... Lol this might get me in trouble haha


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Brookfield is way too far of the drive bro, not worth time spent.
> 
> i'm going to this guy in Vernon Hills.. Milwaukee n 22nd....its 20 min frm my house. I heard LUMAR is good tint bro....


You need to find out what tier of film they carry. Each company has different tiers, and a single shop may not carry all of the tiers. Tiers make a sizable difference, which is why I dragged my ass down to Brookfield, they had the high end 3M tier.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered neuspeed intake n Neu TOP ))
Thnx to brother Rico n our lil hood 
Milltek tomrw, so excited!!!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> This is what VW gave me as a rental while my car is at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I'm a little jealous lol. When my car was in the shop they gave me a Passat SE lol. I liked it but its no A4 lol. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Wow! Your car hasn't even hit 5k yet lol. It's a baby!


I know. I still rub it with a diaper.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> This is what VW gave me as a rental while my car is at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the drive train feel compared to the CC


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> How is the drive train feel compared to the CC


Also interested. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> How is the drive train feel compared to the CC


Well it's a Quattro so it's epic lol with esc completely off its a monster on the corners tho it is just an a4. 8speed transmission I'm not a big fan of because I'm a purist (manual or die) but its lots of fun. Almost zero under steer and the rear end steps out when I punch it on a sharp turn but the Quattro catches it soooo quick and from there on its just very linear power due to the 2.0tfsi with 210hp and 258lb/tq


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

These goodies came. First official mod for the CC. 

I also stared at it for awhile. 










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

My new sign for shows! Thanks to Willis at Trade Show Emporium I'm Denver!!


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

PGZee said:


> My new sign for shows! Thanks to Willis at Trade Show Emporium I'm Denver!!


IN Denver I mean....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm definitely going this week to get exhaust done. Just got a retro check from my job for nearly $700. Plus my regular paycheck plus a gainshare bonus coming next week.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

PGZee said:


> My new sign for shows! Thanks to Willis at Trade Show Emporium I'm Denver!!


Very nice sign! I'm jealous. 



cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm definitely going this week to get exhaust done. Just got a retro check from my job for nearly $700. Plus my regular paycheck plus a gainshare bonus coming next week.


opcorn: this is great news Danny :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm definitely going this week to get exhaust done. Just got a retro check from my job for nearly $700. Plus my regular paycheck plus a gainshare bonus coming next week.


Thats awesome bro!!!!....time to give a little TLC to the CC :laugh:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Now I can start modding her...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Now I can start modding her...


Start? Too funny!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Start? Too funny!


X2 lol I've been modding since 32000 (got extended warrantee too)


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Start? Too funny!


....I know.. my next mod ready to be installed: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to hooters on Sunday and parked behind this beast








There's something very familiar about his rims, I just don't know what it is haha


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

for *AZ_CC*

11mm spacers for front (8mm+3mm stacker) :laugh:









5mm spacers for rear









quick snap


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice!!!....they look like they drop pretty nicely :thumbup:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ok so soon as I got home fmor airport. started CAI.

it's in now.








I'll post other pics later

I think this piece go to mount on the tube, but I didn't see the bracket.....









I'll send email to autotech today and find that out....

and reviews will be later.... see how it performce during NY morning commute.....


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> ok so soon as I got home fmor airport. started CAI.
> 
> it's in now.
> 
> ...


I actually have the same one! And for the price it does the job very well!! I believe that piece belongs where you mount it between the engine and the firewall if I'm not mistaken


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I actually have the same one! And for the price it does the job very well!! I believe that piece belongs where you mount it between the engine and the firewall if I'm not mistaken


llo07brasil, did you use that part? since my OEM ones are one piece and didn't have bracket, do I need to vend that mount on engine to fit this in? totally lost on this one.

Commuting this morning was fun. I feel acceleration is bit smoother, when I hit the gas, I hear growl and goes. now I need to order rev D, then Boost gauge, turbo outlet pipe....

Do I really need downpipe to go for APR stage II? if not needed, I'm thinking about just get stage II done.... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Now I can start modding her...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I waited til I had 250 miles on mine to start modding. I haven't stopped yet...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Omg!!!







Best status ever!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

siili said:


> llo07brasil, did you use that part? since my OEM ones are one piece and didn't have bracket, do I need to vend that mount on engine to fit this in? totally lost on this one.
> 
> Commuting this morning was fun. I feel acceleration is bit smoother, when I hit the gas, I hear growl and goes. now I need to order rev D, then Boost gauge, turbo outlet pipe....
> 
> Do I really need downpipe to go for APR stage II? if not needed, I'm thinking about just get stage II done.... :laugh::laugh:


Yes you need a dp


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> llo07brasil, did you use that part? since my OEM ones are one piece and didn't have bracket, do I need to vend that mount on engine to fit this in? totally lost on this one.
> 
> Commuting this morning was fun. I feel acceleration is bit smoother, when I hit the gas, I hear growl and goes. now I need to order rev D, then Boost gauge, turbo outlet pipe....
> 
> Do I really need downpipe to go for APR stage II? if not needed, I'm thinking about just get stage II done.... :laugh::laugh:


DP is a requirement for stage 2 and is by far the next best mod aside from a tune....DP really opens it up up top


Stero1D said:


> Omg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HURRY UP AND GET IT AND PUT IT ON!!!!....lol jk i know u got bidness to handle first....i cant wait to hear some vids


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cleanmk2gti, AZ_CC

Thanks, I thought does needed but wasn't sure. I will add downpipe on my list to buy.... do... 
it's being very fun with VW again....... like my first car back in 80's............


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> DP is a requirement for stage 2 and is by far the next best mod aside from a tune....DP really opens it up up top
> 
> 
> HURRY UP AND GET IT AND PUT IT ON!!!!....lol jk i know u got bidness to handle first....i cant wait to hear some vids


Will try asap... Cant wait myself.... Praying for*NO DISAPPOINTMENT *


siili said:


> cleanmk2gti, AZ_CC
> 
> Thanks, I thought does needed but wasn't sure. I will add downpipe on my list to buy.... do...
> it's being very fun with VW again....... like my first car back in 80's............


Out of the blue, but jsut wondering what was ur MPG on Murano? was it AWD?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Will try asap... Cant wait myself.... Praying for*NO DISAPPOINTMENT *
> 
> 
> Out of the blue, but jsut wondering what was ur MPG on Murano? was it AWD?




Not sure about his, but with mostly highway driving, my wife was getting ~18 mpg with her Murano (AWD)

Now that shes in the Traverse (AWD) she averages 16.7


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Out of the blue, but jsut wondering what was ur MPG on Murano? was it AWD?


Yep AWD with all the mods I had, I was getting maybe 20mpg at most usually 18~19mpg.... from that to 34mpg average, I'm lot happier.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

All the MODS? lol or Options?

mine had just the bullbar, limo tint app around n was doing 13.4 MPG. Drove it for a year n leased GTi got sick of Nissan that eats ton and slow and eats too much! Lol


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> All the MODS? lol or Options?
> 
> mine had just the bullbar, limo tint app around n was doing 13.4 MPG. Drove it for a year n leased GTi got sick of Nissan that eats ton and slow and eats too much! Lol


well, H&R spring lowered, CAI, oil catch added, throttle spacer..... 
and it was ok for a while on CVT, but wasn't much fun soon as you feel them slipping...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

siili said:


> cleanmk2gti, AZ_CC
> 
> Thanks, I thought does needed but wasn't sure. I will add downpipe on my list to buy.... do...
> it's being very fun with VW again....... like my first car back in 80's............


No problem bud. Anytime.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Been waiting weeks to get my exhaust looked at by a certain shop just to get a ridiculous price. $225 to delete the resonator and weld on my new tips. Sh!ts crazy!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Been waiting weeks to get my exhaust looked at by a certain shop just to get a ridiculous price. $225 to delete the resonator and weld on my new tips. Sh!ts crazy!


they r nuts! Just go with the $80 option :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh I am. Straight bs


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice!!!....they look like they drop pretty nicely :thumbup:


thanks, brother.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> cleanmk2gti, AZ_CC
> 
> Thanks, I thought does needed but wasn't sure. I will add downpipe on my list to buy.... do...
> it's being very fun with VW again....... like my first car back in 80's............


No problem man....im here to help anytime 



Stero1D said:


> Will try asap... Cant wait myself.... Praying for*NO DISAPPOINTMENT *


Im sure u wont be brother....and being the good friend iam if u didnt like it id trade u my BB for ur miltek 



cleanmk2gti said:


> Been waiting weeks to get my exhaust looked at by a certain shop just to get a ridiculous price. $225 to delete the resonator and weld on my new tips. Sh!ts crazy!


WOW man thats absolutely [email protected]#%ing BS....that would cost like $40-50 here....screw it man just buy a nice cat back with that bonus check 



mango_springroll said:


> thanks, brother.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol. I have an appt tomorrow with the other guys for 80-100


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> No problem man....im here to help anytime


yes there will be more questions soon...........

I got email back from autotech, they are sending me bracket it was missing..

and now on other thought, does anyone installed catch can on your cc?
thinking of adding catch can (with forge africa plate or just can)

trying to make engine runs nice and clean... with some power


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Lol. I have an appt tomorrow with the other guys for 80-100


that's about right price to get both resonator delete and tip welded.

I'm trying to have resonator out this sat also if my girl doesn't wake up early looking for me where I'm going..... 

I gotta get new welder... then I would just do it at home. I sold mine.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

On tsi its not very necessary to run a catch can like on the fsi....u can but at the high price they cost it might not be worth it IMO


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Same here, first mod was at the dealership 47 miles! Never going to stop. I got enough power now for a fwd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

I got backed into  Not even a month old.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Did they leave a note, or were you present when this happened?


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was present. Kid has some no name insurance company. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> I was present. Kid has some no name insurance company. We'll see how it plays out.


My "no name" insurance company is infinitely better than the "name brand" insurance companies I've had. 

Allstate 
Geico
esurance 
Progressive 

Are the companies I had in the past!

Horace Mann is who I have now and it's the shiznit! Only available to teachers in America. Luckily my fiancée is a teacher so it makes things work out. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> My "no name" insurance company is infinitely better than the "name brand" insurance companies I've had.
> 
> Allstate
> Geico
> ...


Do they speak English?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> I got backed into  Not even a month old.


Damn!! I feel your pain! I got my rear bumper hit in a parking lot. Quebec insurance....4 1/2 months waiting...nothing. went through my own insurance, got it "fixed" but bodyshop did a terrible job. Halo marks, paint does not match :banghead::thumbdown:

My .02...stay on top of it. Go through your insurance, and take it to a bodyshop that your ins works with (authorized).


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I have USAA. Hands down best rates ever. I get almost 60% off for going through them because of all my other accts with them. The only thing I don't have through them is my mortgage.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> Do they speak English?


Why wouldn't they?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I was being facetious. I called the kid's insurance and lets just say English wasn't their language of choice.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Keyser Soze303 said:


> I was being facetious. I called the kid's insurance and lets just say English wasn't their language of choice.


Well I would just play it cool and be stern. I would get a lawyer involved if things go south. Perhaps I will see you on one of those "Strong Arm", "Bulldog", "In a wreck, need a check" commercials lol


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

***regarding coilpacks***

A buddy of mine said I probably won't get any misfire codes since we're at altitude. This kind of goes against my logic since the air is thinner here, I'd imagine it being more susceptible to it. 

Perhaps I'm wrong with this assumption. 

Anyway would it be better to install them ASAP or wait it out until something happens. Also since winters are cold here is it a bad idea to install "colder" plugs? They came with the kit I bought and is recommended by ECS. 

If its recommended to just install them then I will do that today. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just install them now and dont worry about misfires....youll be good


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> On tsi its not very necessary to run a catch can like on the fsi....u can but at the high price they cost it might not be worth it IMO


hmm since 35000miles on, when I was replacing, hose that goes to was pretty wet with oil.. so I thought about adding it since that's what I did also when I had murano as well. 

it might help reduce amount of carbon deposits (or not)


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

For these engines, a catch can while not useless will do next to nothing to reduce carbon deposits. I read a whole thread on Garden State Euros FB page the other night. A guy put a catch can on his GTI right after he got it, went in for carbon cleaning at 36k miles and the motor was still gunked like crazy. A bunch of other posters with similar results/stories.

It is however useful for keeping any extra oil residue/particulate out of IC and piping. 

Seems the best way of preventing carbon buildup is meth injection.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> For these engines, a catch can while not useless will do next to nothing to reduce carbon deposits. I read a whole thread on Garden State Euros FB page the other night. A guy put a catch can on his GTI right after he got it, went in for carbon cleaning at 36k miles and the motor was still gunked like crazy. A bunch of other posters with similar results/stories.
> 
> It is however useful for keeping any extra oil residue/particulate out of IC and piping.
> 
> Seems the best way of preventing carbon buildup is *meth injection*.


:thumbup:


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> No jack required.


Are those aftermarket exhaust tips?? Info please!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Custom License Plates for my very STANCED car  4-6 weeks wait!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Im sure u wont be brother....and being the good friend iam if u didnt like it id trade u my BB for ur miltek


Milltek for used and abused BB sounds amazing bro... I'm getting excited wwhn i think i could be a THIRD owner:laugh::beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> ....I know.. my next mod ready to be installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Training a new Driver! That's awesome man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Milltek for used and abused BB sounds amazing bro... I'm getting excited wwhn i think i could be a THIRD owner:laugh::beer:


Bro just think of it as already broken in and ready to go  

That should show u the quality of it since its lasted to 3 owners :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just got a few vag-com tweaks done


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Training a new Driver! That's awesome man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lol, something like that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


>



I like :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


>


Congrats bro!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, friends.... Cant wait to instal lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats...can't wait to hear the music!!


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

EVOMS intake for my 3.6 4 motion. Sounds much more aggressive. Also got 30.4mpg at 77mph cruise on highway! Love it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Lol, something like that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


>


Sweet man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Bro just think of it as already broken in and ready to go
> 
> That should show u the quality of it since its lasted to 3 owners :laugh:


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Milltek for used and abused BB sounds amazing bro... I'm getting excited wwhn i think i could be a THIRD owner:laugh::beer:


Yeah... Milltek is the real McCoy!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered Custom License Plates for my very STANCED car  4-6 weeks wait!


I got my plates the other day, need to put 'em on.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The dealer replaced two defective TPMS. While it was there, I asked the tech if he could enable the "windows-down-while-holding-the-keyfob-button" function. Temperature permitting, I'll install the new clear corners tomorrow.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Well I should be done with the exhaust tomorrow. I just got the DRL's shut off, windows up and down via fob and seatbelt chime off. I tried to get the Lane change lights down to 2 blinks but he could not find it so I need to find that and I also need to find the step by step for the windows up w/ rain sensor when raining. I also need to install my USP fog kit, eibach pros and need to do my wheels. Lets see if I have enough time to do these things.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Now the LED are the DRL .. I did the Vagcom scandinavian mode ..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I got my plates the other day, need to put 'em on.


How long it took them to produce n send bro?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Now the LED are the DRL .. I did the Vagcom scandinavian mode ..


Whats scandinavian mod bro? 
Leds as Drls? Or it is smth else? Lol


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Whats scandinavian mod bro?
> Leds as Drls? Or it is smth else? Lol


They did it on this thread I just follow what they did ..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rojector-headlights-with-DRL-LED-strips/page4


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> :thumbup:


yep water meth, I was looking at it also... it is tempting...........
so far with autotech intake, I like it I can definately hear the difference and acceleration seems to be bit strong and more smooth. on the way home yesterday was sure fun...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^congrats bro! Make sure you put that covered in the dust downpipe along with COILOVERS


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Now the LED are the DRL .. I did the Vagcom scandinavian mode ..




Sweet!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

To do water meth or not to do water meth...........


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

ColumbusCC said:


> EVOMS intake for my 3.6 4 motion. Sounds much more aggressive. Also got 30.4mpg at 77mph cruise on highway! Love it!


Do you have a specific part number for that intake? I've been looking for an intake that fits my 3.6 4 motion v6 for a long time, kinda just gave up...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> To do water meth or not to do water meth...........


by looking at Sean's experiense - To Do To DOOO!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

My only concern with meth injection is how reversible it is for when I want to go sell the car down the road. From the kit, it looks like there may be some more permanent modification of hoses/etc. Any input on this?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


>


Are you going to sound like an annoying Japanese car now, or can you actually make your little 2.0 growl? :sly: :laugh:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

kingtito said:


> Do you have a specific part number for that intake? I've been looking for an intake that fits my 3.6 4 motion v6 for a long time, kinda just gave up...


No problem, yeah it wasn't easy to find myself. INTKVFMK5-R32 Evolution Motorsports Is the intake part number. If you go to Evolution Motorsports website and look at the R32 MK5 model it shows the intake also fits our 3.6 car. You can shop around but I bought mine from www.bsatuning.com they were cheapest for pricing and it shipped directly from Evolution motorsports warehouse in Arizona. 

Hope this helps. It made a huge difference in sound, much more aggressive but still quiet cruising on highway. I got 30.4 mpg on my last trip of 86 miles on freeway with cruise set at 77mph. PM me if u have any other questions! Good luck!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Are you going to sound like an annoying Japanese car now, or can you actually make your little 2.0 growl? :sly: :laugh:


lol ur such a hater!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Now the LED are the DRL .. I did the Vagcom scandinavian mode ..


no resistors needed? 

The scandinavian set up in vag-com eliminated the error indication? :sly:


----------



## jmoo27 (Apr 10, 2013)

Installed CTS Turbo intake and throttle pipe!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Walked out and saw another RLine, you can really see the difference from lowered to stock


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

kingtito said:


> Do you have a specific part number for that intake? I've been looking for an intake that fits my 3.6 4 motion v6 for a long time, kinda just gave up...


X2


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> X2


Scroll up just a little i posted the part number, It's the EVOMS intake for the MK5 R32, bolts right up


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> no resistors needed?
> 
> The scandinavian set up in vag-com eliminated the error indication? :sly:


He put those in, man!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Scroll up just a little i posted the part number, It's the EVOMS intake for the MK5 R32, bolts right up


Sorry man, it must have popped up as I was posting it. Any issues with the fitment?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Getting exhaust done right now


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> yep water meth, I was looking at it also... it is tempting...........
> so far with autotech intake, I like it I can definately hear the difference and acceleration seems to be bit strong and more smooth. on the way home yesterday was sure fun...


Its good stuff man....i really like it but u have to be commited to it to do it



Turb02 said:


> I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


 Congrats bro....now all u need to do is put all that dusty $HIT on and go get tuned :beer:



llo07brasil said:


> To do water meth or not to do water meth...........


DO!!!!....but like i said above u have to be committed to do it....keep on top of it being filled up and also having a good supplier to get the meth from....but its very cheap and i think VERY well worth it....pm me if u have anymore questions or anything 



Stero1D said:


> by looking at Sean's experiense - To Do To DOOO!


:thumbup::wave:



MikeinNJ said:


> My only concern with meth injection is how reversible it is for when I want to go sell the car down the road. From the kit, it looks like there may be some more permanent modification of hoses/etc. Any input on this?


Only thing would be the tap thats in ths bottom of the windshield washer tank 



GeoVDub said:


> Are you going to sound like an annoying Japanese car now, or can you actually make your little 2.0 growl? :sly: :laugh:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah he should've gone with Billy Boat :laugh:



Rlinetexas said:


> Walked out and saw another RLine, you can really see the difference from lowered to stock


Thats cool....i have some pics of my car parked next to a completely stock white CC and it looks crazy



cleanmk2gti said:


> Getting exhaust done right now


Pics and vids please


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Getting exhaust done right now


Finally.... make sure u do video asap... want to hear non catted version of my current setup


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Finally.... make sure u do video asap... want to hear non catted version of my current setup


Support!

***edit***

Misread your post. But yeah I wanna see a video of both catted and non catted versions.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Took it back to the body shop, talked to the owner, and he is going to personally re-spray, buff/polish my bumper/rear quarter panels.

He said his shop supervisor did my car, and seeing what he let out....probably getting suspended for the terrible job..:banghead:



















For a fresh paint job, there should be NO scratches or "halo" marks at all!!


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally dropped it, went with eibachs. Drives like stock until you u hit a turn then the springs kick in. Very happy


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Now I need mine done. Do you know if they really needed to remove the axles to put them on? A tech told me that it was necessary to do so to get the front ones on.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

The guy who did mine took an hour and half. He was dub certified and had a lift. I don't think he removed any axles.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> Finally dropped it, went with eibachs. Drives like stock until you u hit a turn then the springs kick in. Very happy


I'm digging this photo. I like the *size* of it. Not sure exactly what to call it, but the wide profile of it.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> no resistors needed?
> 
> The scandinavian set up in vag-com eliminated the error indication? :sly:
























































You still need the resistors to have the LED turn on , and no error indication .


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> I'm digging this photo. I like the *size* of it. Not sure exactly what to call it, but the wide profile of it.


Panorama.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

did some modification to inner support on sideskirts still need driverside done to have ebay sideskirts to fits properly.

and also saw 13 CC gray. had fun with that guy on northern state around 7:15~7:30


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I'm digging this photo. I like the *size* of it. Not sure exactly what to call it, but the wide profile of it.


Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Support!
> 
> ***edit***
> 
> Misread your post. But yeah I wanna see a video of both catted and non catted versions.


I posted mine a while ago bro! Let me find the link

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ip9p1XbojIU


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Today I installed my MFSW with paddle shifters in my 2012 CC. Took me roughly 20 minutes.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DaddyO said:


> Today I installed my MFSW with paddle shifters in my 2012 CC. Took me roughly 20 minutes.


Sweet! Is it from a MKVI GTI/GLI or from a R/R-Line?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> Sorry man, it must have popped up as I was posting it. Any issues with the fitment?



No it's def a tight fit and bolts in with very little wiggle room but looks OEM, i was very happy with the install.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Panorama.


Lol I figured as much but I figured if it is smaller than full panorama it's called something else. Guess I look foolish haha. 



Stero1D said:


> I posted mine a while ago bro! Let me find the link
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=v1zn-BtA2J0
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ip9p1XbojIU


Nice thanks dude. Sounds great! If you left it resonated would it be quiet?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats 3" catted APR n stock cbe w out resonator bro!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Do you know if they really needed to remove the axles to put them on?


No you don't.
Of the 50+ installs I've done, I've never removed the axle bolts

Follow this DIY exactly _(even though it's for a MK6--the CC is similar/the same)_:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Thread!!!&p=77209201&viewfull=1#post77209201

He doesn't mention it, but you'll most likely need/want a M6 triple square for the front swaybar endlink (removal) too


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet! Is it from a MKVI GTI/GLI or from a R/R-Line?




It's from a 2011 CC VR6 4Motion Executive.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> No you don't.
> Of the 50+ installs I've done, I've never removed the axle bolts
> 
> Follow this DIY exactly _(even though it's for a MK6--the CC is similar/the same)_:
> ...


Thanks Dan. I thought it was a ridiculous claim but I just wanted to verify. 

My diffuser got melted from tips not being straight taking it back to the shop to see what they want to do about it. I need a new diffuser no questions asked about that. I have a 2pm appt


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Uploaded. 

http://youtu.be/kDLeN9g_RMU


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DaddyO said:


> It's from a 2011 CC VR6 4Motion Executive.


Sweet man! Could you upload some pics man?

Thanks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Uploaded.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kDLeN9g_RMU


Sounds pretty nice man! :thumbup: :thumbup;


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks beto


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Uploaded.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kDLeN9g_RMU


Very nice!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## TiimyCC (Jun 25, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Tis interesting, how well does the tablet integrate with the stereo? any specific single DIN stereo for this job that maintains all steering wheel function? Does it have an app that will allow the control of the HU's EQ?
> 
> More details please? Ive got an iPad 2 that just sits in my cabinet...would that fit?


Im doing a Sony MEX-GS 600BT behind the iPad mount, it has app control (made for iphone so looks ugly on ipad, hope they update it soon) and with a cable sett with some unit between car harness and stereo all the steering wheel controls work.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Washed, oil change and tires rotated. I'm a happy camper


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

9r's_CC said:


> Washed, oil change and tires rotated. I'm a happy camper


Did they rotate just the tires, or the whole wheel set? :laugh: just kidding man...that color is quite beautiful & the car looks fantastic with those wheels!


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

Nice little wash this morning with ONR and tires dressed... installed my interior LEDs from DeAutoKey couple nights ago too


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Uploaded.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kDLeN9g_RMU


Nice Danny sounds good bro....glad u finally got some growl on that thing


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Installed coilpacks and spark plugs. 

Thanks for the recommendation, now I can check that off my list. 

I almost ordered USP downpipe today but shied away because I read some negative reviews about poor quality. I'll continue my research on downpipes. They were posted in 2011 and 2012, perhaps they improved since then?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Installed coilpacks and spark plugs.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, now I can check that off my list.
> 
> I almost ordered USP downpipe today but shied away because I read some negative reviews about poor quality. I'll continue my research on downpipes. They were posted in 2011 and 2012, perhaps they improved since then?


USP got low quality? really? 
Could u post articles/reviews?


Corey(munamag) jsut installed one....talked to him abt it..

check out SPM ones... cheap and i heard good quality.. many ppl run them on their Mk6ix


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

9r's_CC said:


> Washed, oil change and tires rotated. I'm a happy camper


Upgrade your tapatalk. It only costs a dollar. I'm tired of clicking on pictures and being routed out of tapatalk. This goes for everyone.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> Installed coilpacks and spark plugs.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, now I can check that off my list.
> 
> I almost ordered USP downpipe today but shied away because I read some negative reviews about poor quality. I'll continue my research on downpipes. They were posted in 2011 and 2012, perhaps they improved since then?


Just order an eBay. Great quality and definitely same as big name ones. They have great welds.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Upgrade your tapatalk. It only costs a dollar. I'm tired of clicking on pictures and being routed out of tapatalk. This goes for everyone.


I posted them from my computer. :screwy:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Just order an eBay. Great quality and definitely same as big name ones. They have great welds.


The problem with eBay ones is they don't have cats on them. I'm in search for a quietest one. I guess I could get an eBay one and find a high flow cat somewhere and have an exhaust shop weld it on. Seems like too much work to save a few $$. Perhaps I'm wrong though, care to share? You can PM me if you want. 

Send me a video of it. 



Stero1D said:


> USP got low quality? really?
> Could u post articles/reviews?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52683

This is one I found.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I had a catless eBay DP on my stock exhaust and it wasn't louder....only thing that got louder was the turbo, exhaust note didn't change at all


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I had a catless eBay DP on my stock exhaust and it wasn't louder....only thing that got louder was the turbo, exhaust note didn't change at all


I don't know if I believe you lol. I'm sure you're telling the truth, but my skepticism is strong right now.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha its cool bro....but seriously the stock cat back does a very good job of keeping the exhaust sound down


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha its cool bro....but seriously the stock cat back does a very good job of keeping the exhaust sound down


i'll second that. even with k04 i prowl pretty silently. just DP and stock cat back


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha its cool bro....but seriously the stock cat back does a very good job of keeping the exhaust sound down





S WORD said:


> i'll second that. even with k04 i prowl pretty silently. just DP and stock cat back


Alright I trust ya guys

I wish there was just video of someone with stock catback and catted dp. I just can't find any lol. Noise is subjective so that's why I was skeptic.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

new wheels added today, raised the car up to 25 3/4 and this made a much better ride the at 25.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I support what they are saying. Dp with stock cbe is as quiet as a stock setup. If you would have asked for one a few days ago I would have provided one for you. There is no difference between the two sounds. I was upset that dp didn't change anything. I thought going catless was going to give me done type of exhaust note but I didn't get anything. All I heard was more turbo noise. Trust us when we say that they are quiet. I had to delete my resonator to get the sound I wanted. 

Just do it. You will be extremely surprised. Post in the mkvi, mkv or cc forum to cc if anyone has that setup that can provide you with a sound clip.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

9r's_CC said:


> I posted them from my computer. :screwy:


Congrats! Don't take offense to the comment. It's just a pita


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> new wheels added today, raised the car up to 25 3/4 and this made a much better ride the at 25.


Car looks good on DUBs :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Send me a video of it.


That's what she said!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Alright I trust ya guys
> 
> I wish there was just video of someone with stock catback and catted dp. I just can't find any lol. Noise is subjective so that's why I was skeptic.


Bro i posted videos yday! 3" catted n stock cbe!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Took her to the movies to go see the conjuring. Someone was then talking sh!t about me because I was parked in a handicapped parking space. I am legally allowed to park there but I didn't say anything back as I didn't want anything done to my car while I wasnt around.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bro i posted videos yday! 3" catted n stock cbe!


I saw that but the videos are without resonator. 

Assuming you got rid of the muffler?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> I saw that but the videos are without resonator.
> 
> Assuming you got rid of the muffler?


Just post somewhere in the mkv, mkvi or the CC forum and ask for a sound clip. I'm pretty sure there are others out there with the same setup.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I will be working on designing box for CAI.... since autotech one doesn't come with it. I'll post the pic of mockup once it's done. then will be using carbon fiber sheet or fiberglass sheet to built actual piece. :laugh:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Cleaned it


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> I will be working on designing box for CAI.... since autotech one doesn't come with it. I'll post the pic of mockup once it's done. then will be using carbon fiber sheet or fiberglass sheet to built actual piece. :laugh:


Waiting for the pics of the process and final result!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> USP got low quality? really?
> Could u post articles/reviews?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey spell my name right lol. I've had zero issues with mine so far. I watched the install from start to finish and there were no issues at all. No CELs popping up either and I've been flogging this car since going stage 2. I needed the cat for my state though. There was a noticeable change in the tone of the car after installation which I like. It's not as deep as an aftermarket exhaust, but for me it's enough.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^my bad ha ha but its too complicated for a college grad )

Washed n quick wax cc, installed Hi Flo Neuspeed with Ivan!!!
What a great guy he is!!!! We really missed you guys - Rico, Kareem n Sean  








black beauty


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^my bad ha ha but its too complicated for a college grad )
> 
> Washed n quick wax cc, installed Hi Flo Neuspeed with Ivan!!!
> What a great guy he is!!!! We really missed you guys - Rico, Kareem n Sean
> ...


Aaaawwww i wish i could've been there  the cars look great also :thumbup: man it hurts me to see that donut on ur car serge


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Aaaawwww i wish i could've been there  the cars look great also :thumbup: man it hurts me to see that donut on ur car serge


I hate it too, broth! Should be all set by Thursday or weekend 

Milltek on tuesday hopefully


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I hate it too, broth! Should be all set by Thursday or weekend
> 
> Milltek on tuesday hopefully


:sly: wtf happened to your wheel?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :sly: wtf happened to your wheel?


Pothole  big one! Nasty one!

Gettn my tints done now


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Pothole  big one! Nasty one!



Did you file a report with the local municipal? I had a friend hit a pot hole before in a construction'ish area and they paid to replace who two front wheels. 

That sure sucks though. How did the Vossen wheel hold up? or was it just the tire that needs to be replaced and the wheel is fine? Vossens are so much so I damn well expect them to hold up. My BBS LM's were ungodly strong. I swear, I would have destroyed the axel on a pot hole before that lip would bend.

Got any carnage pix?


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Update*

Finally detailed my car, good bye swirls!











I also bought a Moluccan Cockatoo LOL :banghead:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Cleaned! Ready for waterfest


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ... installed Hi Flo Neuspeed with Ivan!!!


Great man! Just ordered a Neuspeed's Hi Flo as well for my VW MKVI!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

So quiet in here


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol.... True!


Anybody could suggest temperature n time for bakin fogs? Got lots moisture in them? Thanks!

Im in process now


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

It has been a little slow around here lately....everyone's prolly saving up for mods and then were all gonna hit and start posting like crazy when we get them done


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> It has been a little slow around here lately....everyone's prolly saving up for mods and then were all gonna hit and start posting like crazy when we get them done


Saving for mods or computers  btw here's an ssd


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Sparkle sparkle!*

Finally. Some cloud that allowed me to finished DAing. 




























Mirror shot:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Saving for mods or computers  btw here's an ssd





Aaahhhh i see....got it....i soo thought it was a nice big crap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cooking


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Cooking


Why/????


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Why/????


See pic....water fog inside


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I gotta say though i do love the new SEARCH bar at the top....its much easier to see and access for all the newbs


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^my bad ha ha but its too complicated for a college grad )
> 
> Washed n quick wax cc, installed Hi Flo Neuspeed with Ivan!!!
> What a great guy he is!!!! We really missed you guys - Rico, Kareem n Sean
> ...


The car looks great guys ... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx David


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool mods, I like the lip spoiler.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

27mm rear sway bar installed - medium setting! I'm pretty satisfied. :thumbup::laugh:

span the rear coilovers all the way down, trimmed the front fender liners.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> 27mm rear sway bar installed - medium setting! I'm pretty satisfied. :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> *span the rear coilovers all the way down, trimmed the front fender liners*.


Pics??


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics??


+1, or it didn't happen! LOL

Which brand is your sway bar? Is it tubular or solid?

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My new mod 
I freaaaaaken loving it.....

















Day picts tomorrow upon request lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^delicious comment


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> So quiet in here


2 things....
Waterfest was this weekend
& 
Then Vortex was down because it was being updated. Only Tapatalk was working from what I've heard, but I don't use it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My new mod
> I freaaaaaken loving it.....
> 
> 
> ...


Very unique......that's a keeper!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnk you, brother! Appreciate the comment!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Finally. Some cloud that allowed me to finished DAing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered my Audi Red coilpacks and some new spark plugs this morning


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> My new mod
> I freaaaaaken loving it.....
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks man.... I love it!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Ordered my Audi Red coilpacks and some new spark plugs this morning


NICE!!!....where'd u get them from?

Oh yea BTDUBS uriel is going to socal euro with us


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> My new mod
> I freaaaaaken loving it.....
> 
> 
> ...


is that R emblem the one from eBay with the 2 screws on back? if so, how did u get install it? i cant figure out where to put it for the life of me


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine is on sticker. But one you are talking about has to screw on one of the vertical slots in the grill. just run your finger in the grill and you will see what im talking about


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

went to Dubs in the Valley this weekend in Oshkosh, WI. Only saw one stock '13 white CC, no other CCs at all


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics??


No more pinky gap. One turn down on the front as well. 



















The sway bar is Hotchkis for the one who asked. :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated my sig...


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Mine is on sticker. But one you are talking about has to screw on one of the vertical slots in the grill. just run your finger in the grill and you will see what im talking about


i feel those slots but it came with these things which i cant figure out:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

mango_springroll said:


> No more pinky gap. One turn down on the front as well.
> 
> 
> The sway bar is Hotchkis for the one who asked. :thumbup:


How do you like the Vogtland coilovers? I wanted Koni's and talked to the Koni guys at Waterfest yesterday. Koni has apparently discontinued the coilover kit for the CC. Now I need to find another set that is great for cornering but still a somewhat stock like ride quality. The bounciness of the Eibach prokit on stock struts is getting to me. Was looking at ST coils or Vogtlands. 

Also, I was looking at Hotchkis rear swaybars. Did you get the 27mm?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrapped rear bumper trim and reflectors in black vinyl.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ Did you take the rear bumper off to do that?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bronz said:


> went to Dubs in the Valley this weekend in Oshkosh, WI. Only saw one stock '13 white CC, no other CCs at all


I see u been drinking :beer: on the parking lot? :laugh: is that Modelo *****?

If you kept us(IL guys) posted mabe we could have went with you


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> No more pinky gap. One turn down on the front as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good....looks like all gap is eliminated....hows the ride?



Turb02 said:


> Updated my sig...


Oh great, this guy and his garage full of parts lol im gonna fly over to ur house and take all ur stuff and use it myself 



MikeinNJ said:


> How do you like the Vogtland coilovers? I wanted Koni's and talked to the Koni guys at Waterfest yesterday. Koni has apparently discontinued the coilover kit for the CC. Now I need to find another set that is great for cornering but still a somewhat stock like ride quality. The bounciness of the Eibach prokit on stock struts is getting to me. Was looking at ST coils or Vogtlands.
> 
> Also, I was looking at Hotchkis rear swaybars. Did you get the 27mm?


That sucks they're discontinuing them as i was really looking at either these, ultra lows and now vogtlands as future replacements....did they say why the discontinue?



notamechanic said:


> Wrapped rear bumper trim and reflectors in black vinyl.


Looks good man....hows the ride that low?....and really liking the vinyl....i wish i knew how to use that stuff it looks really cool


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

drove on some cobblestones


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I see u been drinking :beer: on the parking lot? :laugh: is that Modelo *****?
> 
> If you kept us(IL guys) posted mabe we could have went with you


haha there was some drinking involved, but i dont think thats my beer  i only found out that im going like literally last minute, but it was definitely worth it. Looking forward to more of these type of get togethers in the future:thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Black n Tan said:


> drove on some cobblestones


This is a beaut


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh great, this guy and his garage full of parts lol im gonna fly over to ur house and take all ur stuff and use it myself


^^This guy! :screwy: Ive got a few small friends that would greet you at the garage door

If youre gonna fly up, bring time with you. If I had that, they'd be installed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> ^^This guy! :screwy: Ive got a few small friends that would greet you at the garage door
> 
> If youre gonna fly up, bring time with you. If I had that, they'd be installed


:beer:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Went out for a drive with my mates. Nice cruise out.

Quick rolling shot.









I love my TDI sometimes :laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Idiot at the gas station put regular in. Had to switch to stock. Almost got killed in oncoming when the car decided to hesitate and bog down while trying to turn left to my street. Hate NJ and their bs "full service" mandatory gas stations. Car made zero attempt to rev for a solid 3-4s after hitting the throttle. Third time this has happened this week and unrelated to the tune apparently. This was the longest/worst delay yet. No codes thrown either and is not reproducible. 

If this crap keeps this up, I'm reverting back to stock and eating the depreciation and dumping it. I'm not dying over this thing. I had a fluke complete shut down a couple months ago right on a busy intersection. That and now three complete non responses to gas pedal input. No revs or anything. 

As for Koni, they said they didn't sell enough sets for the CC to make it worth it.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Went out for a drive with my mates. Nice cruise out.
> 
> Quick rolling shot.
> 
> ...


Bad ass car...do you drive it on the miles and MPG display or did you just switch it over so the rest of us could tell what MPG you get without converting...

I'd kill for a TDI CC. I max out at about 40MPG with K04. Not much different than stock turbo.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Black n Tan said:


> drove on some cobblestones


NICE! I like this alot. I know alot of people are getting these wheels right now, can;t hate because they look phenomenal.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

S WORD said:


> Bad ass car...do you drive it on the miles and MPG display or did you just switch it over so the rest of us could tell what MPG you get without converting...
> 
> I'd kill for a TDI CC. I max out at about 40MPG with K04. Not much different than stock turbo.


Standard display for uk cars no switching needed.

Couple more pics I found online from Sundays meet up.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Standard display for uk cars no switching needed.
> 
> Couple more pics I found online from Sundays meet up.


I thought there were options to change from KM to MILES in the MMI control?

I really like this car. Your stance is perfect. I'll have to find a post with your specs to check it out. 

I really like those wheels. And your exhaust I am going to have to replicate, looks amazing.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's on air with a huge notch...beautifully I might add!

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Finally. Some cloud that allowed me to finished DAing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What products do you use? I have some nasty swirls in my paint that I can't seem to get out...



Stero1D said:


> My new mod
> I freaaaaaken loving it.....
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Adds a nice touch of contrast from the light blue paint. :thumbup:



Turb02 said:


> ^ Did you take the rear bumper off to do that?


Yes, I did. It's pretty simple to get off, a couple hex screws and some clips are holding it on. Then I pulled off the chrome trim and reflectors which were also held in with clips and wrapped them all individually.



AZ_CC said:


> Looks good man....hows the ride that low?....and really liking the vinyl....i wish i knew how to use that stuff it looks really cool


Vinyl isn't that hard to work with and the only way to learn is by trying! This was actually my first time wrapping and it turned out great! No bubbles or anything. Just very time consuming, I spent all day doing just those pieces from taking the bumper off to having everything back together.

As far as the ride quality, the plate should say it all. LOL



Black n Tan said:


> drove on some cobblestones


Beautiful. :thumbup:



dubvrs said:


> Went out for a drive with my mates. Nice cruise out.
> 
> Quick rolling shot.


Nice wheels! Except your car is way more dope than mine.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> How do you like the Vogtland coilovers? I wanted Koni's and talked to the Koni guys at Waterfest yesterday. Koni has apparently discontinued the coilover kit for the CC. Now I need to find another set that is great for cornering but still a somewhat stock like ride quality. The bounciness of the Eibach prokit on stock struts is getting to me. Was looking at ST coils or Vogtlands.
> 
> Also, I was looking at Hotchkis rear swaybars. Did you get the 27mm?


 Yeah I did. It was back order from Amazon, about 2 months ago. It came in last week.



AZ_CC said:


> That looks really good....looks like all gap is eliminated....hows the ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ride feels lower (not as low as my old 240sx :laugh: ) and is steady along with 034 mounts and sway bar. Softer than solowerks/fk especially over bumps, pretty much like ST coilovers. :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Koni never made a coilover kit for the CC. It's the MK6 kit that CC owners use.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Black n Tan said:


> drove on some cobblestones


Looks like Penns Landing area...Delancey, 2nd st area. Nice ride and sick wheels!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got home to some goodies 

























- weird exhaust connector lol.. Gonna figure out what to do w all the exhaust parts tomrw


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Ride feels lower (not as low as my old 240sx :laugh: ) and is steady along with 034 mounts and sway bar. Softer than solowerks/fk especially over bumps, pretty much like ST coilovers. :thumbup:


Nice....Thx for ur review of them....i will add them to my coilovers to consider list :beer:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice....Thx for ur review of them....i will add them to my coilovers to consider list :beer:


no problem dude. I spoke with one of the Vogtland rep. in Cali. headquarter; she said shocks are by KW, but they developed their own springs. To be honest you can't really feel too much difference between ST and Vogtland. There is definitely difference between ST/Vogtland and Solowerks/FK/RSK


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea but vogtland looks like it goes lower then ST....btw whats ur FTG?


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Lucky month13*

My 2012 CC is 13 months old and today but the last month has been brutal on it. First I run over a curb head on as if I thought I was driving a monster truck. (I am still confused on how I did this leaving Dunkin Donuts one morning) HAd a TapCon in the tire last Friday and today spilled half of a brand new Dunkin medium coffee into the lil triangle, manual shifter area, floor and seats. The triangle actually filled up like a pool. Thankful for the lil rubber piece cuz my other one never had one at purchase. My poor CC has aged its year in just this month. Sigh. Mechanically seems okay but on two occasions now I have smelled what appears to be burning plastic but have no clue if it was my car, environment or another car. Now it just smells like coffee. : (


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Going to do my lights today

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got home to some goodies


Is this better than your Carbonio?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Is this better than your Carbonio?


Oh, I have no idea, Intake is for my buddys GTi n TOP for myself.Thanks to Rico:heart:. 

I know Rico, Sean and Kareem run neu. Ask Sean(AZ CC), cz he had Carbonio before n recently switched to Neu, i thnk neu is much louder, but not suer if there is difference in performance. 

I'm keeping Carbonio and waiting on neuspeed to come out with carbon engine cover.









I love my current bay looks, carbon cover would definitely make it look sexier for the shows


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

Quinones said:


> Looks like Penns Landing area...Delancey, 2nd st area. Nice ride and sick wheels!


good eye...2nd & wood :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Black n Tan said:


> good eye...2nd & wood :thumbup:


 Us three need to get together at sine point. What do you guys think? If interested hit me up at 4845537529


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea but vogtland looks like it goes lower then ST....btw whats ur FTG?


rear is right on the 25FTG status. Before was near ~25.25

front can definitely go lower than 25FTG with 2 more spins


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Oh, I have no idea, Intake is for my buddys GTi n TOP for myself.Thanks to Rico:heart:.
> 
> I know Rico, Sean and Kareem run neu. Ask Sean(AZ CC), cz he had Carbonio before n recently switched to Neu, i thnk neu is much louder, but not suer if there is difference in performance.
> 
> ...


I just saw a nice CF engine cover the other day (can't remember who, but I'm sure I bookmarked it. Just not Neuspeed. I love the look of the CF in the bay, keeps with the classy exterior design and is functional to boot. I've been leading toward Neuspeed for CAI & TOP, but I just saw your comment about the NE CAI maybe being louder than the Carbonio and I don't want too loud. Hopefully Sean will chime in.




cleanmk2gti said:


> Us three need to get together at sine point. What do you guys think? If interested hit me up at 4845537529


That's what I'm sayin! We almost have a small Philly click to get together for some meets and rides. And...I need some Vagcom done bad too! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bro Neuspeed is still making and USP has it for 200 bux....

I want to see pricing on the neuspeed and make a call 

SEAN, where are you?  :laugh:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! :wave:
New guy here. Read the wheel/ suspension/ tire thread and got through 313pgs of this thread before posting. 
Thanks for all the free helpful advice and inspiration. Lots of beautiful Comfort Coupes' in here. :beer:

Picked up a '09 Deep Black(Candy White was #1 choice but couldn't say no to this deal)/ Cornsilk Beige/Black CC after a nice unlicensed/ uninsured driver totaled my parked on the street car. 

Not a lot done yet. Seems like I'm always waiting on UPS/ USPS/ FedEx. :laugh:

Done:

OEM exhaust tip covers.
Lamin-x gunsmoke taillight tint(which I have two edge bubbles I can't get rid of on each tail! Advice? If I did it over I would go with a sheet and not pre-cut)
VW Sunshade!(It's a Florida must!) :laugh:

To do:

Remove dealership sticker!
Going to Plastidip the rear bumper reflectors and 2 chrome bars in the upper grill
Waiting on my European front turnsignals and Eibachs to arrive. 
The ubiquitous LEDs 
Mirror wrap mirrors
Really trying not to go ahead and spend the money on either my wheels/ tires or the R-line/GC body kit.

Where is everyone getting the chrome trim for the lower grill?

:beer:

P.S. Yes, I know it's very dirty. It rains every afternoon. I clean her up for the weekends though.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Hello everyone! :wave:
> New guy here. Read the wheel/ suspension/ tire thread and got through 313pgs of this thread before posting.
> Thanks for all the free helpful advice and ispiration. Lots of beautiful Comfort Coupes' in here. :beer:
> 
> ...


Welcome & thanks for reading through the ton of info already available before asking a million questions that have already been answered - that's the way to do it and certainly what I did a few months back.

The chrome trim you asked about is simple door edge trim available at autozone or any auto parts store. Cheap & effective, if that's what you want.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Quinones said:


> The chrome trim you asked about is simple door edge trim available at autozone or any auto parts store. Cheap & effective, if that's what you want.


:thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

USP fogs


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Numitor

bubbles on the tint, you can use heatgun if you don't have it you can use dryer to heat up and push that out. that should take care, if there is water left/air you can use pin to make hole to push air out as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Good Guy Numitor! Welcome n thanks for a good manners(reading) :thumbup:

some people could learn from you! :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> USP fogs


Love it bro!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Quinones said:


> I just saw a nice CF engine cover the other day (can't remember who, but I'm sure I bookmarked it. Just not Neuspeed. I love the look of the CF in the bay, keeps with the classy exterior design and is functional to boot. I've been leading toward Neuspeed for CAI & TOP, but I just saw your comment about the NE CAI maybe being louder than the Carbonio and I don't want too loud. Hopefully Sean will chime in.


Carbonio looks very nice and worked great, i have no complaints about it....but it was just too quiet for my taste....the neuspeed intake looks great as well and the sound is killer....my turbo is very very vocal now....and as for the power it seems to be somewhat similar but ive heard ppl say the closed filter intakes like the carbonio have better low end power and the open filter ones have better top end power....idk for sure but i will say this, When i got the neuspeed intake on the wheels would spin sometimes from a 40 punch as where it never did that with the carbonio



Stero1D said:


> bro Neuspeed is still making and USP has it for 200 bux....
> 
> I want to see pricing on the neuspeed and make a call
> 
> SEAN, where are you?  :laugh:


Man can a brotha get ready for work lol i get one wife that leaves so i can sleep in and then i have the other blowing me up 



cleanmk2gti said:


> USP fogs


Looks good danny :thumbup:



Stero1D said:


> Good Guy Numitor! Welcome n thanks for a good manners(reading) :thumbup:
> 
> some people could learn from you! :beer:


This is very very true....thank you numitor :beer:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I may use factory rear spring perches for a bit lower' :laugh:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

siili said:


> Numitor
> 
> bubbles on the tint, you can use heatgun if you don't have it you can use dryer to heat up and push that out. that should take care, if there is water left/air you can use pin to make hole to push air out as well.


Thanks for the reply. Been going at it with some heat. They're not bubbles underneath, it's the edge of the film. I managed to peel it back some are smooth it down. One side is fixed, other wants a fight. 



Stero1D said:


> Good Guy Numitor! Welcome n thanks for a good manners(reading) :thumbup:
> 
> some people could learn from you! :beer:


Yeah, we've all seen the "what about this??" and the answer is 3 post above the question. :facepalm:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

We all no everyone on here searches before asking. You guys are just douche bags...I hate when people don't search.

Numitor, the CC also stands for concept coupe. Just a heads up. It all depends on who you ask.

I'm debating whether or not to start doing my wheels (plasti dip) or just wait to the weekend when the wheels are already off to do the suspension to complete everything.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> We all no everyone on here searches before asking. You guys are just douche bags...I hate when people don't search.
> 
> Numitor, the CC also stands for concept coupe. Just a heads up. It all depends on who you ask.
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to start doing my wheels (plasti dip) or just wait to the weekend when the wheels are already off to do the suspension to complete everything.


Do Pdip bro!!! Too much wrk same day - no good! U will get lazy with one or another


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> some people could learn from you! :beer:


Hahaha! that will need to be on his sig now :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> Hahaha! that will need to be on his sig now :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 there are so many other old threads to go thru n bump them up


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> there are so many other old threads to go thru n bump them up


Yep I looked lot of older threads too. especially when I was trying to find info about ebay GC kit... did get lot of information by searching. and ask question to fill the gap on those info gathered.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took it to the muffler shop . Oppps!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> there are so many other old threads to go thru n bump them up


Really?! Link please? :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quinones said:


> Really?! Link please? :laugh: :facepalm:


When do you guys want to meet up. 

After first hour, after res delete, I noticed that the tips were too far to the left and ended up burning/melting the diffuser. I am taking it back to the shop that did it on Saturday so they can readjust it and so they can order me a new diffuser.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> When do you guys want to meet up.
> 
> After first hour, after res delete, I noticed that the tips were too far to the left and ended up burning/melting the diffuser. I am taking it back to the shop that did it on Saturday so they can readjust it and so they can order me a new diffuser.


Damn that sucks man. Hopefully they will make it right. 

I'm good this weekend if you want to meet up?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to ILDS cars and beaches and finally got a rolling shot of my car!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Tried to work on airbox sat, no luck, tried today a bit since I had to put bracket on (missing piece arrived today) to the autotech intake. since mine is ccta, all those hoses are in the way so I have to figure the base first, then start cutting cardboard for sides, then mock one up and see how it will look.... hopefully done in weekend.....


----------



## buzz944 (Mar 31, 2008)

*New owner*

just received my car yesteday
2013 CC 2.0T 
couldn't be happier
reminds me so much of the MY12 Scirocco i had:wave:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

buzz944 said:


> just received my car yesteday
> 2013 CC 2.0T
> couldn't be happier
> reminds me so much of the MY12 Scirocco i had:wave:


Congrats


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

one of the guys who was first to hear my exhaust today 
Beloved by many, owner of White Gold CC David!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Installed my "new" mk6 flat bottom wheel today. Red stitching and paddle shifters.

Thanks to Snobrdrdan "Dan" for the install and VagCom work. Also Dan programmed my "mic" button, the one on the left side of the steering wheel into a "mute" button. Very exited about that....I can finally mute the music when I need to!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Congrats



+1, congrats man! And it's awesome you had the chance to own a Scirocco!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

When I get rich one day. I will import a scirocco here


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm done doing just waiting to let them dry and then mint then in the morning


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Sean, Serge, Leo and whoever else who have my number, please text nee again with your name. Just got a GS4 and need to save you guys in my contacts again. And for anyone else wants my number to get in contact with me, here it is: 484-553-7529. You can save me under Danny or Philly


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lights at nights. I need to change my headlight bulbs up to 4300k now as well


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone do their own Springs yet? Any advice for me for next week when I do them?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Installed my "new" mk6 flat bottom wheel today. Red stitching and paddle shifters.
> 
> Thanks to Snobrdrdan "Dan" for the install and VagCom work. Also Dan programmed my "mic" button, the one on the left side of the steering wheel into a "mute" button. Very exited about that....I can finally mute the music when I need to!


LOL...no problem man

Hopefully it's all straightened out now, but post up some pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> LOL...no problem man
> 
> Hopefully it's all straightened out now, but post up some pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^looks superb bro! Reminds me of my wheel a lot


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> LOL...no problem man
> 
> Hopefully it's all straightened out now, but post up some pics!!! :thumbup:


Looks great. Do the paddle shifters work? Where did you get the steering wheel and those pedals?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

rroman said:


> Looks great. Do the paddle shifters work? Where did you get the steering wheel and those pedals?


Thanks

Check box in VagCom was needed for paddles.

eBay for Wheel

Pedals were a dealership gift


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^^looks superb bro! Reminds me of my wheel a lot


You're just a Vortex hawk......I haven't posted in a long time......

Thanks!


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks
> 
> Check box in VagCom was needed for paddles.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for the info. That interior is looking great.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Went to ILDS cars and beaches and finally got a rolling shot of my car!


Nice shot!



Stero1D said:


> one of the guys who was first to hear my exhaust today
> Beloved by many, owner of White Gold CC David!


Would love to hear it if you're planning to shoot a video for recording of the sound. :beer:



KOWCC said:


>


That looks great man and I think the first one if seen in a CC with wood trim.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

rroman said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info. That interior is looking great.


Thanks! I've done everything possible in the interior "alum" wise.

Seat adjustment knobs are alum as well as alum headrest-button rings, and glove box handle. (Those things aren't in the pics above). Oh yeah and door sills...I might have missed one more thing...lol

Euro light switch ring is in the pics..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud...I'm really liking the red stitch with the wood...somewhat matches.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones, I will try to make a video soon... but video wldnt make a justice due to the lack of professional equipment.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad you finally got it installed Serge, now change your sig!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Glad you finally got it installed Serge, now change your sig!


:laugh: Will do bro!


Thanks brotha! :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Hey spell my name right lol. I've had zero issues with mine so far. I watched the install from start to finish and there were no issues at all. No CELs popping up either and I've been flogging this car since going stage 2. I needed the cat for my state though. There was a noticeable change in the tone of the car after installation which I like. It's not as deep as an aftermarket exhaust, but for me it's enough.


I also ordered the usp DP it's in my garage for about 10 days now since the rest of the exhaust is late and I can't install it , honestly it looks really good quality to me , the only thing is I can't get no answers from USP where is the exhaust they won't e mail me back kind a disappointed there , and I looked them up before ordering and they checked out fine , hope it arrives soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks bud...I'm really liking the red stitch with the wood...somewhat matches.


I agree! Looks fantastic. Now get an R-Line badge for the steering wheel! I still have too many mods still on my list (K04, IC, coilovers, exhaust, RSB, spacers, steering wheel, pedals). Must behave..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> I also ordered the usp DP it's in my garage for about 10 days now since the rest of the exhaust is late and I can't install it , honestly it looks really good quality to me , the only thing is I can't get no answers from USP where is the exhaust they won't e mail me back kind a disappointed there , and I looked them up before ordering and they checked out fine , hope it arrives soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try going to their website and do live-chat. I have done it few times.. Very quick and get all the info needed.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Headed to pick up my car from the bodyshop..... hopefully they got it right this time..:banghead:

Fingers crossed! 









First attempt. ..uuugh! Should not be scratches on a fresh paint! 

I might need bail money if they f'ed my car up...again


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


>


Looks awesome man! You should swap the GLI steering wheel insert for a R- Line one! IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Could anybody help me out with the part numbers for the VW Passat CC 210 R-Line's tail lights; I have sent a lot of MPs to [email protected] but don't have any response from him! Also if someone knows where can I source them from that'll be nice and highly appreciated!

:thumbup: :thumbup:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

If someone wants a VW Jetta GLI's steering wheel with or without shifting paddles I can source them out!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

betogli said:


> if someone wants a vw jetta gli's steering wheel with or without shifting paddles i can source them out!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


how abt just the shifters with module?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Could anybody help me out with the part numbers for the VW Passat CC 210 R-Line's tail lights; I have sent a lot of MPs to [email protected] but don't have any response from him! Also if someone knows where can I source them from that'll be nice and highly appreciated!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


2010 CC R Line?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

How much Beto?

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Could anybody help me out with the part numbers for the VW Passat CC 210 R-Line's tail lights; I have sent a lot of MPs to [email protected] but don't have any response from him! Also if someone knows where can I source them from that'll be nice and highly appreciated!


I use this site when looking for part numbers
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/194

I am assuming you meant 2010 Rline taillights. I am about to buy some as well, and Bud has not returned my emails as well.
Part #3C8-945-307-A
Part #3C8-945-308-A
Part #3C8-945-207-F 
Part #3C8-945-208-F


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Quinones, I will try to make a video soon... but video wldnt make a justice due to the lack of professional equipment.


I hear you :laugh:, but I'd still love to hear it if you're willing!




KOWCC said:


> Thanks bud...I'm really liking the red stitch with the wood...somewhat matches.


That's exactly what I picked up from it...a good match.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> I hear you :laugh:, but I'd still love to hear it if you're willing!
> 
> 
> 
> I DO, I AM, I WILL, Sir!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ordered a set of NGP Type 1 coilovers with 034 Track mounts and bearings... no idea when they'll get installed though .


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Quinones said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you :laugh:, but I'd still love to hear it if you're willing!
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...roger that and thanks!
> ...


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Ordered a set of NGP Type 1 coilovers with 034 Track mounts and bearings... no idea when they'll get installed though .


I went with the 034 mounts on my new install, I can't say for sure it was something I needed to buy. I just didn't want any annoying squeaking issue down the road, and I wish I used them.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

kaeo773 said:


> I went with the 034 mounts on my new install, I can't say for sure it was something I needed to buy. I just didn't want any annoying squeaking issue down the road, and I wish I used them.


So you bought them but didn't use them?


edit... nevermind, I get what you're saying. I didn't want to be in the same situation either. Plus, with the way their website did the 25% off discount, everything came up to less than the original price of the coilovers :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

munnarg said:


> So you bought them but didn't use them?
> 
> 
> edit... nevermind, I get what you're saying. I didn't want to be in the same situation either. Plus, with the way their website did the 25% off discount, everything came up to less than the original price of the coilovers :laugh::thumbup:



I am not sure if you plan on using the same hardware, but I was told it is best to use new hardware when swapping out suspension. With mine being a 2012 I didn't really think I needed to buy new ones, but I ended up buying these install kits below anyways. 

http://www.urotuning.com/Rear-Suspe...-Mk6-B6-CC-EOS-M-p/mk5-6-rear-install-kit.htm

http://www.urotuning.com/Bolt-Kit-P...nstall-Mk5-Mk-p/mk5-6-front-bolt-kit-plus.htm


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Washed using two bucket method, clayed, washed again using two bucket method, waxed, wipe down, and spritzed it with detailer.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I use this site when looking for part numbers
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/194
> 
> I am assuming you meant 2010 Rline taillights. I am about to buy some as well, and Bud has not returned my emails as well.
> ...



Hi Kaeo,

Yes I meant ym 2010... But I missed a digit on the way! LOL

Thanks for these Part Numbers! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Good to know I'm not the only one without receiving information from [email protected] (pretty nice guy)... Hope his fine and on Hollidays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Quinones said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to get it to you ASAP! lol
> ...


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> Washed using two bucket method, clayed, washed again using two bucket method, waxed, wipe down, and spritzed it with detailer.


You certainly put in your elbow grease today! Looks good and I can see a smooth blue reflection from the sky on the roof and elsewhere. I always wish it could stay just like that - frozen in time in that condition.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quinones said:


> You certainly put in your elbow grease today! Looks good and I can see a smooth blue reflection from the sky on the roof and elsewhere. I always wish it could stay just like that - frozen in time in that condition.


Thank you sir! I'll have to talk to the boss to see if it can sit in the shop tonight instead of outside for 8 hours!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

found throttle controller... wonder if it will work on CC.... I'm sending them email.

http://pivotjp.com/product/eurospec/thf_c_vw.html

it's japanese company. they also make those gauges that plugs into obd II connection also....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I use this site when looking for part numbers
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/194


Hi Kaeo,

Just wanted to say thanks again for sharing this link with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Finally got my H&R's on......
Stance sc 5ive
20x8.5 front
20x10 rear


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> how abt just the shifters with module?


Hi Stero1D,

I can only get the complete steering wheel!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Stero1D,
> 
> I can only get the complete steering wheel!


what is the cost for both options?

Has anyone seen this wheel for sale anywhere?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

My girl took my car and left me with the rental Toyota. Shtsweak

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> 2010 CC R Line?


Yeiii man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> How much Beto?
> 
> Sent from the future from inside my Delorian





kaeo773 said:


> what is the cost for both options?
> 
> Has anyone seen this wheel for sale anywhere?


PM sent Guys! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Tried something new

Here is the first wheel


















Might need to do some touch ups in the sunlight. 

From dipyourcar.com 

Black base coat with Copper Metalizer


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> what is the cost for both options?
> 
> Has anyone seen this wheel for sale anywhere?


I love the new VW GTI/GLI/R MKVII Steering wheel! Though I haven't see it for sale yet!


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> one of the guys who was first to hear my exhaust today
> Beloved by many, owner of White Gold CC David!


Yeah buddy!!! Looks good bro!!! You luvvin it!?!?


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Installed my "new" mk6 flat bottom wheel today. Red stitching and paddle shifters.
> 
> Thanks to Snobrdrdan "Dan" for the install and VagCom work. Also Dan programmed my "mic" button, the one on the left side of the steering wheel into a "mute" button. Very exited about that....I can finally mute the music when I need to!


That wheel is too sick for words!!!! Pure Awesomesauce!!! How can I find one on eBay? Any search tips??


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

PGZee said:


> That wheel is too sick for words!!!! Pure Awesomesauce!!! How can I find one on eBay? Any search tips??


Thanks for the comments!

Hey man, the seller is currently out of them....I will PM you the eBay ID.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Did wife swap with AZ_CC tonight haha, also serg nice rims brah haha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Did wife swap with AZ_CC tonight haha, also serg nice rims brah haha


Yes we did lol and i think one of u (whosoever car u take to socal euro) will be getting a GIAC flash there now after the test drive :beer::beer:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

Just ordered Eibach Pro Kit. Can't wait to get the springs installed. Thanks to everyone on here for sharing pics and reviews about these springs.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> I love the new VW GTI/GLI/R MKVII Steering wheel! Though I haven't see it for sale yet!


They ****ed up with that round airbag though. Plus the wheel itself doesn't have as much character as the bolsters on the old version. Kinda looks like it belongs in a Mini Cooper with all that round stuff.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

munnarg said:


> They ****ed up with that round airbag though. Plus the wheel itself doesn't have as much character as the bolsters on the old version. Kinda looks like it belongs in a Mini Cooper with all that round stuff.


Really? I am guessing you mean relative to an older GTI wheel or something? The Golf R airbag is a huge improvement over the CC's airbag. Heck, the whole wheel is an improvement. The OEM CC wheel is big enough for a Mac truck!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks awesome man! You should swap the GLI steering wheel insert for a R- Line one! IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Has already been ordered and shipped..


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Has already been ordered and shipped..


Ebay or ECS? I'm in the market for one as well.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Look at getvwparts. com


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Finally got my H&R's on......
> Stance sc 5ive
> 20x8.5 front
> 20x10 rear



Just beautiful!!!

Can I ask the offsets you used, front & rear? Any spacers?
Tire size, too, please!

Thanks,

TM


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Ebay or ECS? I'm in the market for one as well.


ECS $98, eBay $49. I went with eBay!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Really? I am guessing you mean relative to an older GTI wheel or something? The Golf R airbag is a huge improvement over the CC's airbag. Heck, the whole wheel is an improvement. The OEM CC wheel is big enough for a Mac truck!


I think this wheel is ugly.










This wheel is sexy


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Has already been ordered and shipped..


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> They ****ed up with that round airbag though. Plus the wheel itself doesn't have as much character as the bolsters on the old version. Kinda looks like it belongs in a Mini Cooper with all that round stuff.


LOL... Yeah it's kinda pretty round, but I do like it man! I think that it might be design for a VW Beetle instead of a Mini Cooper though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> ECS $98, eBay $49. I went with eBay!


WTF! $98.00 USD...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

munnarg said:


> I think this wheel is ugly.
> 
> This wheel is sexy


Gotcha. I think The Golf R wheel is the best of all.

Before:









After:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> WTF! $98.00 USD...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yes, ECS is insane!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, ECS is insane!


Not like OEMplus lol.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, ECS is insane!





munnarg said:


> Not like OEMplus lol.


HAHAHA I thought I was the only one that realized this. So many people still order from both of them. :laugh:

I say that but have 3 ECS boxes that were delivered this week sitting in my garage :banghead:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Just beautiful!!!
> 
> Can I ask the offsets you used, front & rear? Any spacers?
> Tire size, too, please!
> ...


20x8.5 ET35 5x112 (front) 20x9 ET33 5x112 ( Back)
no spacers


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Gotcha. I think The Golf R wheel is the best of all.
> 
> 
> After:


where did you order it from? I want the white/silver stitching vs the red or black


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> HAHAHA I thought I was the only one that realized this. So many people still order from both of them. :laugh:
> 
> I say that but have 3 ECS boxes that were delivered this week sitting in my garage :banghead:


LOL! I hear you man!

At www.tmtuning.com they had pretty awesome things and pretty good prices in some of their stuff, in this case the steering wheel I setts were pretty cheap IMO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

kaeo773 said:


> where did you order it from? I want the white/silver stitching vs the red or black


I don't remember, but its in the thread linked in the DIY section (interior).


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Seeing the interlagos interior makes me miss my GTI...wonder how the CC would look with this interior :sly::what:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally got my front lip installed, and front fender rolled. I now need some spacer for the front.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> Finally got my front lip installed, and front fender rolled. I now need some spacer for the front.


Looks good!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> Finally got my front lip installed, and front fender rolled. I now need some spacer for the front.


so your the CC my cousin worked on at Premier MotorWerkz =) my cousin texted me and told me to get those headlights ha ha nice! i didn't think you were on the forums but whats upppppppppp! gorgeous CC, i wish i could've came before you left, i was stuck at work :banghead:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

hahah, yep that was me.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> Finally got my front lip installed, and front fender rolled. I now need some spacer for the front.


Looks pretty nice man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Seeing the interlagos interior makes me miss my GTI...wonder how the CC would look with this interior :sly::what:


I'm starting to feel like the CC isn't as popular or as nice as the GTI in VW's eyes. I'm probably way off base, but that's the impression that I'm getting


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I'm starting to feel like the CC isn't as popular or as nice as the GTI in VW's eyes. I'm probably way off base, but that's the impression that I'm getting


The golf is and has been VWs bread and butter for years and years....when someone hears i have a VW, they immediately assume a golf! Car companies have to follow their bread and butter! When they designed the CC i guarantee you their intentions were not to sell it to the masses....I see the CC as more of a speciality car. It's not for everyone...... I mean which family in their right mind would pick a CC over a Passat, which significantly more roomy, and costs almost 10k less. The CC is truly a glorified coupe, hence it's name! Just my 0.02. Personally i can't take my eyes off of mine!!! Even at the VW shows i go to, the CC surprises the VW folks...some of them don't even know what it is!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

munnarg said:


> I think this wheel is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mk7 GTi is much nicer to hold than the Mk6 

I got pains in my hands after driving for less than an hour with the Mk6/R-line wheel. However I have spent hours in the Mk7 GTi and even on a trip to Germany and back I had no problems.

On a side note the new GTI is a great car.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> ...some of them don't even know what it is!


I just had a conversation with a few different people about this. They never even heard of the CC. There was even a VW guy there that never heard our even saw one. He said when I pulled up and he heard the exhaust, he was looking for some Accord our something with a beefier engine. But when he saw the VW symbol he didn't know what you're of a VW it was. I thought he was joking at first but then asked new again what kind of VW it was. I was dumbfounded.

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

So as a couple of ppl here know ive been messing around with E85 lately....for those of u that dont know about it its a corn fuel with an octane rating of about 105....its very cbeap compared to regular gas....i get it around here for $3.20 ccompared to regular 91 which is $3.83....it burns more fast then regular gas but its not too bad since ive been doing a 50/50 mix of e85 and 91 octane....the bump in power from it is great....as alot of u know ive been running GIACs 100 octane race file with meth and its been really good and runs strong and even put down good numbers on the dyno

Since ive added the e85 the car has been even more of a beast....i talked to the guys at GIAC about it and tbey said id be fine as long as my AFRs were in check....so i did some logs tonight and i was happy to see they were just right and in line with what the guys at GIAC said were acceptable


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The golf is and has been VWs bread and butter for years and years....when someone hears i have a VW, they immediately assume a golf! Car companies have to follow their bread and butter! When they designed the CC i guarantee you their intentions were not to sell it to the masses....I see the CC as more of a speciality car. It's not for everyone...... I mean which family in their right mind would pick a CC over a Passat, which significantly more roomy, and costs almost 10k less. The CC is truly a glorified coupe, hence it's name! Just my 0.02. Personally i can't take my eyes off of mine!!! Even at the VW shows i go to, the CC surprises the VW folks...some of them don't even know what it is!


I agree. I love the CC and personally I think it's one of the best looking cars in VW's line up. I'd much rather have a CC than a GTI. I don't consider a GTI a bad car it's just the CC is cooler IMO 

I love the fact people don't know what my car is. I went to a car wash and the car wash kid asked me if I had a V12! It was funny 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol. Many people get confused. I have both the GTI (MKVI) and the CC and I'd have to say I love both of them but the CC has a touch of class that the GTI lavishly doesn't have. I love that it is classy yet easy to modify. I also live the look on people's faces when you own them with our classy looking cars. Whenever my car and the GTI are in the driveway and I have a choice which one to take, I always choose my CC. Don't get me wrong my GTI does feel a bit stronger, obvious weight difference, but I love how soothe the CC is and how much classier it is. I do still enjoy driving the GTI for a change of pace.

Unfortunately I had to drive a Toyota the other day because the GTI is currently in the body shop getting repaired and she made me drive the sh!tty rental. She always does that shiznit.

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What a great story  wow!!!

You should write a book, Danny!


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Gotcha. I think The Golf R wheel is the best of all.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I never really paid attention and noticed the difference... Looks great...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> What a great story  wow!!!
> 
> You should write a book, Danny!


Fúck you Serge! Lmao

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jearl001 said:


> WOW!!! I never really paid attemtion and noticed the difference... Looks great...


The wheel looks great. I want to just swap steering wheels from my GTI and my CC and see if my girl notices that it has been swapped lol

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Fúck you Serge! Lmao
> 
> Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


watch ur language, SIR.. 

CC Police is going to punish you lmao! 


p.s. It was a payback for calling my phone POTATO lmao


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jearl001 said:


> WOW!!! I never really paid attemtion and noticed the difference... Looks great...


Thanks! This pic shows the stitching and perforations better:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> watch ur language, SIR..
> 
> CC Police is going to punish you lmao!
> 
> ...


Now it is worse. Now it is a mashed potato

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I agree. I love the CC and personally I think it's one of the best looking cars in VW's line up. I'd much rather have a CC than a GTI. I don't consider a GTI a bad car it's just the CC is cooler IMO
> 
> I love the fact people don't know what my car is. I went to a car wash and the car wash kid asked me if I had a V12! It was funny
> 
> ...


V12....lmao!!!!!

It's an an absolutely stunning design!

I agree with all you said!!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

these steering wheel pics makes me wanting to get one now.....

so far nothing done this week, had to go out in city wed, had to go to NJ office, today NJ office all day..... riding cc was fun though.... (from LI to Basking ridge....... long ride)

no update on box yet.... :banghead::banghead:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Gonna try to finish off my car today. 

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

now i'm tempted to get GTI VI steering wheel swap...:laugh:

where would be a good place with decent price set?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> now i'm tempted to get GTI VI steering wheel swap...:laugh:
> 
> where would be a good place with decent price set?


eBay


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> now i'm tempted to get GTI VI steering wheel swap...:laugh:
> 
> where would be a good place with decent price set?


jspirate - said in the DIY section he got it off ebay from the link below. I just emailed them to see if they can get the same one with the white or silver stitching. They only have beige stitching from what I can see.

http://stores.ebay.com/agestyling


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Thanks! This pic shows the stitching and perforations better:


Damn now I feel like changing mine lol. 









SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> jspirate - said in the DIY section he got it off ebay from the link below. I just emailed them to see if they can get the same one with the white or silver stitching. They only have beige stitching from what I can see.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/agestyling


Thanks brother! 



*NOOB question: *Will paddle shifters fit for any MK6 GTI steering wheel? Or separate whole steering wheel i gotta look for?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> *NOOB question: *Will paddle shifters fit for any MK6 GTI steering wheel? Or separate whole steering wheel i gotta look for?


You're better off buying a wheel with them.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

found this site that has a large selection of steering wheels with DSG paddles and without 
http://www.carsystems.pl/multifunction-sports-steering-wheel,c94.html

Edit. I guess I should have used a currency converter, high prices


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> now i'm tempted to get GTI VI steering wheel swap...:laugh:
> 
> where would be a good place with decent price set?


eBay is cheapest....that's where i got mine....


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> eBay is cheapest....that's where i got mine....


did you get a regular wheel or with paddles? Do you have a link to the ebay seller you used?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> did you get a regular wheel or with paddles? Do you have a link to the ebay seller you used?


Brand new wheel with red stitching, and paddles... Here's the detail...currently he is out of stock.










I negotiated back and forth for about 30mins to get this price. His reg price was about $600, which is still dirt cheap!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Brand new wheel with red stitching, and paddles... Here's the detail...currently he is out of stock.
> 
> 
> I negotiated back and forth for about 30mins to get this price. His reg price was about $600, which is still dirt cheap!



That is great deal, and a super amazing deal if it came with an airbag


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It came with everything


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Tried something new
> 
> Here is the first wheel
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You need to post some full car shots ASAP!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Thanks! This pic shows the stitching and perforations better:


Just my $0.02, if you wrapped the silver trim pieces in black vinyl to match the steering wheel accents, that would be beautiful!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Woke up at the buttcrack of dawn to go pickup my R8 coilpacks and laser platinum plugs half way across town. Gotta love being at the dealership at 7:15am


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Just my $0.02, if you wrapped the silver trim pieces in black vinyl to match the steering wheel accents, that would be beautiful!


Thanks for the idea, that probably would look good. That said, the theme/look of my car is basically OEM+. I've strayed from that on a couple things, but I doubt I will be adding anymore appearance stuff that is not OEM.

Golf R wheel comment ... another plus to the wheel swap has is that it is not as numb as the OEM CC wheel. I can feel the ground and get more feedback with the flat bottom wheel. It is not as rigid and stiff and I am guessing it has a different core relative the CC wheel.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Driving to car wash. Pull into driveway, police officer doesn't look before pulling out. Drives right into me. Thank you, Officer. :facepalm:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> Driving to car wash. Pull into driveway, police officer doesn't look before pulling out. Drives right into me. Thank you, Officer. :facepalm:


WTF... That really sucks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed my DP finally! What a difference it makes!!!!!

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Photoshoot


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Photoshoot


gorgeousssssssss :heart:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Numitor said:


> Driving to car wash. Pull into driveway, police officer doesn't look before pulling out. Drives right into me. Thank you, Officer. :facepalm:


Damn, that sucks!! 

I hope he gave himself a ticket.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Photoshoot


Litva, privet 

Nice cc!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Numitor said:


> Driving to car wash. Pull into driveway, police officer doesn't look before pulling out. Drives right into me. Thank you, Officer. :facepalm:




You're lucky that didn't happen in Chicago. You would've been slapped with assaulting a police officer with a deadly weapon because there is absolutely no way an officer would ever do such a thing. :screwy:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Finally washed after a month of dust storms


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Damn, that sucks!!
> 
> I hope he gave himself a ticket.....


LOL... And he sent his self to Court even better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Finally washed after a month of dust storms


Your car looks awesome man! I like how those Saggitas look in black color! Classy Race car! :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Finally washed after a month of dust storms


So damn clean! Great job!


Btw did you do the wash in those bikinis that u just purchased at Victorias Secrets?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Beto, those r not Saggitas lol. Take a closer look


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Photoshoot


Nice car and nice pic man! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think the Rotiform BLQ's look pretty awesome on the VW Passat CC! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Your car looks awesome man! I like how those Saggitas look in black color! Classy Race car! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you very much beto  :beer: thats the look im going for....and i only wish i had sags....i just have the plain stock Phoenix wheels
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





Stero1D said:


> So damn clean! Great job!
> 
> 
> Btw did you do the wash in those bikinis that u just purchased at Victorias Secrets?


Hahahahahahahaha sssssshhhhhhh ur not suppose to tell everyone about my side job :laugh: thx brother i try n keep clean as urs 



Stero1D said:


> Beto, those r not Saggitas lol. Take a closer look


LOL here beto u need some glasses :laugh:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Buffed right out! Can you see any door damage?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Finally washed after a month of dust storms


and if you got anything like I did while I was at the bowling alley the car now looks trashed. Seriously i've been trying to clean the car for like two weeks now.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Numitor said:


> Buffed right out! Can you see any door damage?


I can still see it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> and if you got anything like I did while I was at the bowling alley the car now looks trashed. Seriously i've been trying to clean the car for like two weeks now.


No sir, its still soo fresh and soo clean clean


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> No sir, its still soo fresh and soo clean clean


I miss AZ for how easy it was to keep the car clean.

Here? Wash. Drive to the store. Rain. Wash the next day, clear forecast, driving on the highway, downpour. Go to sleep, rain, 90 degrees and sunny when you wake up leaving a wonderful array of water spots. :banghead:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I've just been to lazy to wash mine. I need to get done good polish, cutting pass and swirl remover to make her look pretty again. 


I need some help gentlemen, especially the guys who know me. I want to get a new vanity plate for my car but need sine help with it. Any suggestions? It can be up to 8 characters long

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I miss AZ for how easy it was to keep the car clean.
> 
> Here? Wash. Drive to the store. Rain. Wash the next day, clear forecast, driving on the highway, downpour. Go to sleep, rain, 90 degrees and sunny when you wake up leaving a wonderful array of water spots. :banghead:


Yea it is pretty easy to keep clean here but with all these on and off dust storms its been pain lately....and that stuff gets baked on cuz its still over *100....gonna take a couple washes to get it all off



cleanmk2gti said:


> I've just been to lazy to wash mine. I need to get done good polish, cutting pass and swirl remover to make her look pretty again.
> 
> 
> I need some help gentlemen, especially the guys who know me. I want to get a new vanity plate for my car but need sine help with it. Any suggestions? It can be up to 8 characters long
> ...


What about like

DARTH CC
VADER CC
EVIL CC

Eh im too tired to think of any more lol im goin to bed now :wave:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I wish I had a garage. The tree in front of my house is dying and it's sprinkling these little circle things all over my car. So I will wash my car and literally 10 mins later its filthy! 

I wonder if I can have the city cut it down. 

I literally wash my car every time I get in it. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> LOL here beto u need some glasses :laugh:


Yeah man! I'm aging not that good + using Tapatalk... LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

'dipped the horizontal bars and mirror wrapped the lower lip.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> 'dipped the horizontal bars and mirror wrapped the lower lip.


Looks nice man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViaHatem (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys

i'm planing to buy a rear diffuser for my V6 CC, and i found this one.
but i'm afraid the exhaust openings is larger than the V6 CC two exhausts. any thoughts ?










this one will fit perfectly , but it's the same price as the carbon fiber diffuser


----------



## ViaHatem (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys

i'm planing to buy a rear diffuser for my V6 CC, and i found this one.
but i'm afraid the exhaust openings is larger than the V6 CC two exhausts. any thoughts ?










this one will fit perfectly , but it's the same price as the carbon fiber diffuser


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ViaHatem said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i'm planing to buy a rear diffuser for my V6 CC, and i found this one.
> but i'm afraid the exhaust openings is larger than the V6 CC two exhausts. any thoughts ?
> ...


Both look awesome! Is your car 2013 or earlier? I would love either of them for my Wife's CC... bad thing is her's has only one double exhaust tip on the drivers side, since it's a 2.0 TSI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Both look awesome! Is your car 2013 or earlier? I would love either of them for my Wife's CC... bad thing is her's has only one double exhaust tip on the drivers side, since it's a 2.0 TSI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


is there a diffuser option for the 2.0t?


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

finally got my hands on some chrome trim, time to work on that lower front grill  super excited LOL..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mEed said:


> is there a diffuser option for the 2.0t?


Hi man,

I don't think so, maybe the only option is to buy the R-Line rear end bumper which I don't know if it's very different from the one in our car.

Also I don't know if the diffuser in the new 2013 CC can be swapped into the previous year/model rear end bumper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

3260lb
2010 luxury dgs
no gas (18 gallons * 6lb per gallon = 108lb)
no spare tire 44lb
no tools 9lb
no monster mats ~10lb
no cleaning bag 20lb
no baby seat 19lb

So my everyday weight including all of those items would be 3470lb

Have to look into lighter wheels before i go to track it. enkei prf1 are really light.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Polyester vs epoxy resin...this happens all the time on a lot of projects. To do it right, spend the extra cash on the epoxy resin.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


But if by any chance the epoxy resin scratches it would turn yellow in that area... right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

ViaHatem said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i'm planing to buy a rear diffuser for my V6 CC, and i found this one.
> but i'm afraid the exhaust openings is larger than the V6 CC two exhausts. any thoughts ?
> ...



Who makes the carbon fiber one?


----------



## ViaHatem (Jul 27, 2013)

kingtito said:


> Who makes the carbon fiber one?


a Chinese company called POWER AUTO CORPORATION

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Carb...09-Aerodynamics-Body-Kits-Free/597173247.html


----------



## ViaHatem (Jul 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Both look awesome! Is your car 2013 or earlier? I would love either of them for my Wife's CC... bad thing is her's has only one double exhaust tip on the drivers side, since it's a 2.0 TSI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


My CC is 2011

i think i saw a diffuser for the 4-cylinder CC, you can search on it in aliexpress.com


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> K04 beats mazda speed 6 gtx30 by 1 car at the end of 4th gear. He's putting out 365whp
> 
> Note 2


Happy to hear that! 

APR? Or other?


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Installed R-line front bumper on my car.. with the front grille painted in piano black color (Waiting for the fog light covers to be done painted..)

Well needed modification.. 



















Throwing in another picture from my mate.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ViaHatem said:


> My CC is 2011
> 
> i think i saw a diffuser for the 4-cylinder CC, you can search on it in aliexpress.com


Thanks man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Installed R-line front bumper on my car.. with the front grille painted in piano black color (Waiting for the fog light covers to be done painted..)
> 
> Well needed modification..
> 
> ...




It looks amazing! Congrats!

In the first picture it looks like a predator ready to attack!

Are those BBS wheels from the Audi S-Line models? They look sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Down pipe & B&B exhaust are being installed tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Down pipe & B&B exhaust are being installed tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of DP Toma!?
Congrats! Cnt wait to hear ur exhaust!

I finally welded mine today cz had a huge leak!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

finally got around to do that lower trim piece!..

shout out to KOWCC, thank you for your helpful guidance! :wave:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Down pipe & B&B exhaust are being installed tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB exhaust FTW!!!! :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> Down pipe & B&B exhaust are being installed tomorrow


:what:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> :what:


My brother is gonna install it at work he has the hoist there gonna make life much easier , no worries Dan I have other things for you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> What kind of DP Toma!?
> Congrats! Cnt wait to hear ur exhaust!
> 
> I finally welded mine today cz had a huge leak!


Usp DP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> Usp DP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will make a clip once done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Usp DP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I ordered BB downpipe thru USP for my buddys GTi yday. Good guys!


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine gets delivered tomorrow morning, so until then I am staring at the same 12 pics I have of it incessantly


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Awesome. I ordered BB downpipe thru USP for my buddys GTi yday. Good guys!


Yes they were nice to deal with , easy going USP DP looks quality to me no difference in quality from B&B cat back , so yeah pretty exited to see how is gonna sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

ViaHatem said:


> a Chinese company called POWER AUTO CORPORATION
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Carb...09-Aerodynamics-Body-Kits-Free/597173247.html


Cool thanks!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yesterday: 
Welded leak in my exhaust, installed Neu TOP and Neu plate frame w stickers, received chrome euro switch ring... Big thanks to Brother Rico for the Neu hookup and Jusa for TOP instal. 


















Car feels totally different with TOP, one of the most noticeable mods after Tune! I would highly suggest it to everyone! Worth the $$$$!

Neuspeed is dope!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> New sticker came in
> 
> 
> Oh and these are not my legs lol they are my wifes....she sent the pic to me cuz im at work


Nice! you got white, I got blue lol I order something else and coming soon........


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Car feels totally different with TOP, one of the most noticeable mods after Tune! I would highly suggest it to everyone! Worth the $$$$!
> 
> Neuspeed is dope!


I think I gotta get this before DP.... since I gotta save some $ for DP and stage 2 (someone spending.... and it's not me...... :banghead


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> I think I gotta get this before DP.... since I gotta save some $ for DP and stage 2 (someone spending.... and it's not me...... :banghead


This pipe cost half of the Brand name DP lmao and more than eBay DP  what DP you want to get, man?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Ampiler said:


>


Absolutely stunning; love the chrome finish on the Audi wheels. I still think those are my favorite Audi OEM wheel and they look fantastic on the CC.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> This pipe cost half of the Brand name DP lmao and more than eBay DP  what DP you want to get, man?


most likely I'll look at it in ebay first, but do like neuspeed one too.
it's summer and kid costs..................... a lot..........


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> most likely I'll look at it in ebay first, but do like neuspeed one too.
> it's summer and kid costs..................... a lot..........


eBay are not catted, so be careful  i talked to guy frm NY he is gettn rid of his catted APR due to ur emissions in NY


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Germans WENT CrAzY*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heckspoiler-...d=100005&prg=1073&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=130802181919&

^^^^ who is down? :screwy::screwy::screwy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140884773810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
for those who was looking for 4 cyl. VALANCE 4

or 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...s=Make:VW|Model:Passat+CC&hash=item58a22a7070


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heckspoiler-...d=100005&prg=1073&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=130802181919&
> 
> ^^^^ who is down? :screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> ...


Better watch that top link, that is for that hideous spoiler and not for the lower valance (or whatever you call it).

I do like the look of the 4-cylinder version, a little aggressive. Shipping from Germany though...

For those who would like to see CSRs whole offering:
http://de.csr-shop.info/public/cata...6ce-4baa-a1b4-f35d6131d722&productid=43769827

If you use Google Chrome you can translate the page. All the other pieces are not for me, but the rear valance is like a more styled 2013+ piece.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> eBay are not catted, so be careful  i talked to guy frm NY he is gettn rid of his catted APR due to ur emissions in NY


hmm.... good to know... I know upstate didn't need emission (if I remember correctly since I used to had it registered in upstate and get out like 15min or less on inspection)

well still will look for discharge pipe, anything that I can do before chip...
I really want to hit stage2.... at least.

and this one will do right?
ebay discharge pipe


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


>


Link to this... Every time I ask this, I always forget to go and buy it... Thanks brotha.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ PM sent


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Was a scrotum hair away from trading in my '12 for a '13 Rline... Guy couldn't hold up his end of the deal...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Was a scrotum hair away from trading in my '12 for a '13 Rline... Guy couldn't hold up his end of the deal...


EWWWW!  just get 2013 REAR END!


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> EWWWW!  just get 2013 REAR END!


I want that front valence man...


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> Link to this... Every time I ask this, I always forget to go and buy it... Thanks brotha.


I have one and it pops outs every once in awhile, usually when turning on the fogs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I have one and it pops outs every once in awhile, usually when turning on the fogs


There is a trick to it  and I'm going to lean it from the MASTER today!  I keep you boys posted if its going to work!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> There is a trick to it  and I'm going to lean it from the MASTER today!  I keep you boys posted if its going to work!


I made the mistake on removing the euro switch to install the ring, thinking the switch held it in place. After putting everything back, it popped right off when cleaning the fingerprints off.

a solution to keeping in place would be much appreciated


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks amazing! Congrats!
> 
> In the first picture it looks like a predator ready to attack!
> 
> ...



Thank you  

yeah, the wheels are from Audi Q7, they are 10x20 et44 with 15mm adapter from 5x130-5x112.  Perfect fit!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

siili said:


> Nice! you got white, I got blue lol I order something else and coming soon........


i was looking for this sticker, where did u guys order it?


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> What products do you use? I have some nasty swirls in my paint that I can't seem to get out...
> 
> 
> .


Sorry taking so long to come back to ya. I used a DAS6 with some Menzerna medium cut polish. The bonnet was the worst of all, but I couldn't polish part of the car and leave the rest. Delighted with the results.

Those swirls have lead to a new car cleaning policy. 2 buckets and grit guards bought. A new, paint only, mitt and the old mitts are demoted to wheels only. One of the old buckets is demoted to wheels only. Some new shampoo and a foam lance bought too. 
Last thing to complete the "care" package would be something like this to dry the car:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Nice! you got white, I got blue lol I order something else and coming soon........


But does urs read "DSG is greater than manual" or i thought u had the regular one that says DSG=no manual pedal??


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Thank you
> 
> yeah, the wheels are from Audi Q7, they are 10x20 et44 with 15mm adapter from 5x130-5x112.  Perfect fit!



Sweet man! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> There is a trick to it  and I'm going to lean it from the MASTER today!  I keep you boys posted if its going to work!


Lol!!


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol!!


So what is it Master?:laugh:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> But does urs read "DSG is greater than manual" or i thought u had the regular one that says DSG=no manual pedal??


I think yours bit different on clutch pedal.








I got few more since then... and more coming....  will take closer pics


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Washed it and took some pictures at a local park


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol!!


Here's the video.....please note this is not my cheesy vid, just something I found on the tube. He does however perform the procedure correctly 

http://youtu.be/7CjAtYUOBKg


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Its in!!!! 







----->more decals is more whp!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> But does urs read "DSG is greater than manual" or i thought u had the regular one that says DSG=no manual pedal??


FACK dsg!!! Manual ftmfw

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> FACK dsg!!! Manual ftmfw
> 
> Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


HATERS GONNA HATE!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> HATERS GONNA HATE!!!!! :laugh:


Hate on others being lazy? In the words of Silas Robertson










Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)




----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I need to get done stickers on my car so people know I'm a tuner and not done sort of ricer.

Someone asked me what kind of car I was driving today. I told them it was a Volkswagen and they have me that WTF look. They said they never saw one life that before. I asked them where the hell had they been.

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need to get done stickers on my car so people know I'm a tuner and not done sort of ricer.
> 
> Someone asked me what kind of car I was driving today. I told them it was a Volkswagen and they have me that WTF look. They said they never saw one life that before. I asked them where the hell had they been.
> 
> Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


Lets get it going


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

newsouth sent me email..... boost gauge is on it's way.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> newsouth sent me email..... boost gauge is on it's way.....


Free?  

I emailed them abt vent pod for cc and they never replied


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

PA-TDI said:


> Washed it and took some pictures at a local park


I've always wondered if those Bentley wheels would look good on a Non R-line CC. Now it's confirmed. Not only does it look good, it looks sick :thumbup::thumbup::beer:.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Free?
> 
> I emailed them abt vent pod for cc and they never replied


LOL no would be nice if it was...

I just ordered gauge for now and really haven't decided where to mount gauge.... yet.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> LOL no would be nice if it was...
> 
> I just ordered gauge for now and really haven't decided where to mount gauge.... yet.


cool lol

i'm thinking of this gauge.. great quality n does the sweep
http://prosportgauges.com/amber_white_performance_gauges.aspx


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> cool lol
> 
> i'm thinking of this gauge.. great quality n does the sweep
> http://prosportgauges.com/amber_white_performance_gauges.aspx


Those gauge looks pretty good. I'm thinking what other gauges I need... maybe volt and oil temp.... just for hell of it so that I can fabricate 3 gauge pod above center vent... trying to make it more of stock look.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Sticker installed


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

I installed the interior LED lights during the SoWo weekend... 
Thanks to USP for the deals they had going on at SoWo... :thumbup:
(Just haven't installed the puddle lights yet)

Also installed HIDs in my Co-workers 2011 CC, even though I said I would never do it again... And some LED lights in the tail lights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sticker installed


love the decal bro! might thnk of gettin one of those too, but in reality personally M>than DSG


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> love the decal bro! might thnk of gettin one of those too, but in reality personally M>than DSG


Get one bro!!!!....yea M is fun but not every single day....and plus DSG performs better then M and plus DSG has an M mode and works great just without the extra pedal....i already getting thumbs up from other dubbers about the sticker


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Get one bro!!!!....yea M is fun but not every single day....and plus DSG performs better then M and plus DSG has an M mode and works great just without the extra pedal....i already getting thumbs up from other dubbers about the sticker


My wife's car is DSG and mine is Stick Trans so... Pretty happy!

I used to own a VW Jetta GLI MKV with DSG and I did like it a lot... What I love most of it is shifting whit the paddles on the steering wheel + you don't really need to put it to manual to do the shifting! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Here's the video.....please note this is not my cheesy vid, just something I found on the tube. He does however perform the procedure correctly
> 
> http://youtu.be/7CjAtYUOBKg


Maybe he also thought on some:
Keeny G, D'Blassio or Richard Clayderman's music themes! LOL


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Sticker installed


I like that one too....

and new one came today and on!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I like this VW Passat CC's color as well as it's grill!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9PO8OCeInQ


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I know that these aren't everybody's cup of tea, but I do like the VW Passat R36's machine polished aluminum trims!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELOKLGvp3vE


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I could find some of those for my CC... I love the machine polish look


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I got these last week  



than first day with them on 



than today my buddy that just got a 12 CC lux took this pic rolling. Front is down a bit. 




big thanks to* snobrdan* and *waltern* for making the decision easy. Coils are firmer but good. Highway driving is a blast and turns are a dream now. Much better control over the pro kit. Overall happy with getting them


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> I got these last week
> 
> 
> than first day with them on
> ...


My pleasure, glad you are happy. Mine settle for about 2,000 miles!:beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> I got these last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks pretty sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MHardiman90 said:


> I wish I could find some of those for my CC... I love the machine polish look


+1


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> I know that these aren't everybody's cup of tea, but I do like the VW Passat R36's machine polished aluminum trims!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELOKLGvp3vE


these wheels looks similar to one on A4?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I got these last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pay 2 bux for unlimited pictures via tapatalk! Come on!!! Let me have a blast too, whn i try to see ur pictures closer


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> My pleasure, glad you are happy. Mine settle for about 2,000 miles!:beer:


They went lower? Are u all the way down on urs?

I'm going to try to order those tomrw! Called n emailed today, but they were busy moving.....


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> They went lower? Are u all the way down on urs?
> 
> I'm going to try to order those tomrw! Called n emailed today, but they were busy moving.....



Yes I am all the way down front and back with rear perches in. Yes, they settled and the car got lower. I do not remember where they were the day they were installed, but I think it dropped another 3/8 in the back and 1/4 in the front from day one to 2,000 miles later. I am now at 25 front and 25.1875 rear FTG.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Yes I am all the way down front and back with rear perches in. Yes, they settled and the car got lower. I do not remember where they were the day they were installed, but I think it dropped another 3/8 in the back and 1/4 in the front from day one to 2,000 miles later. I am now at 25 front and 25.1875 rear FTG.


You could take the rear perch out and use the stock rubber perch. That would lower the rear down a tad bit.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I shall be lowered when Sunday comes!!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I shall be lowered when Sunday comes!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> I like that one too....
> 
> and new one came today and on!


Thx bro!!!!...ur new one looks awesome man....as of right now idk of anymore that im gonna get....but im sure at some point ill find some more to put on



BORA RSI said:


> I got these last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Ivanya  and Sergenya said hes getting some now too and ur installing them and ur quite the handyman and detailer....im gonna have to move to Chi town with u guys :beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh::laugh: yea he is. And yes you and a few more should move here. :wave:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Going to start with a few decals like these for now. The 2 stickers in the lower picture will probably go under the hood.

Have an "APR TUNED" decal that I may or may not install. May paint the black background of the tuner word in red and see how it looks. Not sure if I am going to even install it because I'm not sure if it matches my theme.




























Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://youtu.be/T6B_Z9dERgM

USP DP & B&B cat back , it sounds way better in person and there is no farting noise at all mite sound like that in a video , I'm really happy with the outcome ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> :laugh::laugh: yea he is. And yes you and a few more should move here. :wave:


We will see if HPA is going to give me that sale pricing n if they return my email/calls today....if no, i go with Konis



cleanmk2gti said:


> Going to start with a few decals like these for now. The 2 stickers in the lower picture will probably go under the hood.
> 
> Have an "APR TUNED" decal that I may or may not install. May paint the black background of the tuner word in red and see how it looks. Not sure if I am going to even install it because I'm not sure if it matches my theme.
> 
> ...


Don't put APR tuned bro, stay more discrete  did you actually pay for that APR badge? :what:
U got way too many colors brotha, if anything goes on the outside stay with one color or so, under hood - dnt matter IMO !




Toma23 said:


> http://youtu.be/T6B_Z9dERgM
> 
> USP DP & B&B cat back , it sounds way better in person and there is no farting noise at all mite sound like that in a video , I'm really happy with the outcome !
> 
> ...


can't wait to hear it! going to play it during my lunch! I bet it sounds good and mainly glad you like it, Toma I love my exhaust setup, even thou if I i step on it its LOUD as F! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> You could take the rear perch out and use the stock rubber perch. That would lower the rear down a tad bit.


Thought about that, but I decided to leave the adjustable perch so I can move it up if I go on a trip with a full trunk and the whole family in it. I also kind of like the rake, and the front is as low as it can go without messing with the fender liner.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Don't put APR tuned bro, stay more discrete  did you actually pay for that APR badge? :what:
> U got way too many colors brotha, if anything goes on the outside stay with one color or so, under hood - dnt matter IMO !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion Serge. I only paid a few bucks for the badge. I have always liked varieties of colors for nee decals. Did I ever show you my mkii decals?

Also stop bitçhin about your exhaust being loud lol. You sound worse than a woman.

Here's a good question guys. Had anyone heard from any female CC owners? I have never seen one. It seems like every CC tuner on here is male. I've never seen a woman driving a CC neither

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks for your opinion Serge. I only paid a few bucks for the badge. I have always liked varieties of colors for nee decals. Did I ever show you my mkii decals?
> 
> Also stop bitçhin about your exhaust being loud lol. You sound worse than a woman.
> 
> ...


Lmao, why are you so harsh w me? :screwy:

Post up ur MK!

I see many female drivers around, and most of them are older GALs. There is one girl w CC in Chi-town who tunes her car, i seen the picts but never seen the girl


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


like that closer you get slower I go and PA sticker :thumbup: you made me think of another to get 

My layout is top rear is for stickers from parts installed/bought, bottom fun stickers, bottom right club sticker. maybe I should put fun sticker on top right instead...


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ PM sent


Can you send me the link as well?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao, why are you so harsh w me? :screwy:
> 
> Post up ur MK!
> 
> I see many female drivers around, and most of them are older GALs. There is one girl w CC in Chi-town who tunes her car, i seen the picts but never seen the girl


I like fücking with you because it's funny lol. And I'll post a picture of my mkii in a few minutes. And I'd like to ser her pictures. I wish there were more of them. The CC is a great car but I think it is more of a guys car at this point.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a picture of half of the stickers on my mkii. Later on today I'll take a picture of the full rear window. I only have space for about two or three more decals










Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> We will see if HPA is going to give me that sale pricing n if they return my email/calls today....if no, i go with Konis
> 
> 
> Don't put APR tuned bro, stay more discrete  did you actually pay for that APR badge? :what:
> ...


At about 3 k sounds pretty loud , now every car on the road wants to race me thinking its fast lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> This is a picture of half of the stickers on my mkii. Later on today I'll take a picture of the full rear window. I only have space for about two or three more decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a ghetto "setup"


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> What a ghetto "setup"


Lmao. How dare you?!!!

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Toma23 said:


> At about 3 k sounds pretty loud , now every car on the road wants to race me thinking its fast lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that as well only difference is my car is actually pretty quick and it surprises many many people lol

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> This is a picture of half of the stickers on my mkii. Later on today I'll take a picture of the full rear window. I only have space for about two or three more decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is actually a hidden one on there as well

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ nice, i cant see it, so u hide it WELL :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> This is a picture of half of the stickers on my mkii. Later on today I'll take a picture of the full rear window. I only have space for about two or three more decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL someone loves their stickers! Where's the snail? Or you know how the JDM or USDM have "**DM as FU$&" I wonder if there's a German one like that?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> LOL someone loves their stickers! Where's the snail? Or you know how the JDM or USDM have "**DM as FU$&" I wonder if there's a German one like that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I do love my decals. Those are only half that are on my car. I have enough boost decals on there so I don't need the small or anything like that lol

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ nice, i cant see it, so u hide it WELL :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Lol. You're a dîck! It's black which you can't see because of the tint.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I get that as well only difference is my car is actually pretty quick and it surprises many many people lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


I'm still at stage 1+ , unitronic CAI arrived yesterday , taking her to Canada ( closest dealer to me ) to get the DSG tune & stage 2 flash !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Toma23 said:


> I'm still at stage 1+ , unitronic CAI arrived yesterday , taking her to Canada ( closest dealer to me ) to get the DSG tune & stage 2 flash !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're going to love stage 2. I know I do

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You're going to love stage 2. I know I do
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


I'm also looking forward to DSG tune , includes launch control , and 7200 rev. , suppose to race care of turbo lag and lightning fast shifting !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Lol. You're a dîck! It's black which you can't see because of the tint.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


watch ur language, SIR! there is no kids here n not MK forum... 



P.S. Ur acting like Mk2 Driver lmao


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> watch ur language, SIR! there is no kids here n not MK forum...
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ur acting like Mk2 Driver lmao


I know I'm such a jerk. At least people on here know I'm joking and don't take **** seriously. Some people get all bent it of shape

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Toma23 said:


> I'm also looking forward to DSG tune , includes launch control , and 7200 rev. , suppose to race care of turbo lag and lightning fast shifting !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have lightning fast shifting as well...it's called a clutch for and my right hand lol...jk

I here it's a great addition

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I got these last week
> 
> 
> 
> than first day with them on


It's funny how they're the same model number as my V3's...










This might be enough proof that they're really KW's that have been rebranded, IMO. And for the price that you've paid for it, that's a winner :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

talking about hidden one..... so far only few people noticed and actually liked it....


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I have lightning fast shifting as well...it's called a clutch for and my right hand lol...jk
> 
> I here it's a great addition
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


Lol drove stick in Europe all my life , moves to the states and got lazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Going to start with a few decals like these for now. The 2 stickers in the lower picture will probably go under the hood.
> 
> Have an "APR TUNED" decal that I may or may not install. May paint the black background of the tuner word in red and see how it looks. Not sure if I am going to even install it because I'm not sure if it matches my theme.
> 
> ...


I'm liking the KOWCC APPROVED.

Where did you find that APR emblem? The one they sell online is soo large it's meant for a semi truck!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Toma23 said:


> Lol drove stick in Europe all my life , moves to the states and got lazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I have about 10-15 more years of
Manual in me. After that I think I'm done. With my bad back and all I don't think I will last much longer safety that. My legs hurt because of my back and so do my butt cheeks lol. Not butt jokes please.


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I think I have about 10-15 more years of
> Manual in me
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


YOU ARE THAT OLD?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> YOU ARE THAT OLD?


Damn you Serge! I'm not old just had a rough childhood with rollerblading and wedding and all that. Then with my horrible car accidents it made everything worse

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lets get back to topic! What did u do to ur CC today? 

ordered new decal for it :thumbup:

EDIT: *Ordered SHS*... Ivan is a bad influence!


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

ONR Wash, Claybar, ONR Spray Wax, Opti-Bond Tire Gel


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> talking about hidden one..... so far only few people noticed and actually liked it....


I love it bro! What color is that? Just black?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

took off the SPULEN torque mount insert...lool vibration is horrible :banghead: but great for massage. :laugh:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I love it bro! What color is that? Just black?


yep black. so with light angle, some people see it.
I called it my hidden 50hp.............. lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> took off the SPULEN torque mount insert...lool vibration is horrible :banghead: but great for massage. :laugh:


Should've went with the BSH one....i have very little vibration that i barely feel and my wife didnt notice anything....even with the ac on and in reverse....i dont even notice it anymore but the performance gain/feel is great


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> yep black. so with light angle, some people see it.
> I called it my hidden 50hp.............. lol


haha nice...

Did you feel the difference in performance thou? :screwy:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Should've went with the BSH one....i have very little vibration that i barely feel and my wife didnt notice anything....even with the ac on and in reverse....i dont even notice it anymore but the performance gain/feel is great


Same here bro.... very rarely in reverse...n during cold winter...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't take this as me "knocking" anyone (or their car), but I don't get all the stickers. This is my first modded VW and all, so maybe its a VW scene thing? Some of the stickers are pretty neat, but the CC seems a little too classy to be sticker bombed (my opinion).

Coming from BMW, it was all about that "clean" look, so the only stickers on my car/windows were for inspection purposes.

Can someone educate me? 

Again, just mining for info, not bashing anyone or their cars.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Don't take this as me "knocking" anyone (or their car), but I don't get all the stickers. This is my first modded VW and all, so maybe its a VW scene thing? Some of the stickers are pretty neat, but the CC seems a little too classy to be sticker bombed (my opinion).
> 
> Coming from BMW, it was all about that "clean" look, so the only stickers on my car/windows were for inspection purposes.
> 
> ...


Bro its personal preference.. You can always peel off the stickers. I put all of them under the hood... Outside just one for now on those smaller rear side windows. Whn i get bored i wil peel it off.....

Plus my car is not classy anymore lol. Loud exhaust, yellow turns, sporty wheels lol..


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Don't take this as me "knocking" anyone (or their car), but I don't get all the stickers. This is my first modded VW and all, so maybe its a VW scene thing? Some of the stickers are pretty neat, but the CC seems a little too classy to be sticker bombed (my opinion).
> 
> Coming from BMW, it was all about that "clean" look, so the only stickers on my car/windows were for inspection purposes.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea like serge said....my car is passed the classy part and more towards the sporty area the way its set up....and it is all personal preference and it is a VW thing cuz just about every other VW i see (atleast from where im at) has a sticker or two....i myself have never been a sticker guy but when i went to wuste and saw all the stickers and stuff i just had to put one on....and i did and i ended up liking it and haven't stopped since lol but yea the cool thing is that u can just take them off if u get tired of them


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Bro its personal preference.. You can always peel off the stickers. I put all of them under the hood... Outside just one for now on those smaller rear side windows. Whn i get bored i wil peel it off.....
> 
> Plus my car is not classy anymore lol. Loud exhaust, yellow turns, sporty wheels lol..


I know its personal preference, but the lines of the CC are still classy lines, regardless of how the wheels look or the yellow fogs. A CL63 AMG can have loud exhaust and its still a classy looking (sports) car... theres one in the parking lot at my work. Good on you for being different.



AZ_CC said:


> Yea like serge said....my car is passed the classy part and more towards the sporty area the way its set up....and it is all personal preference and it is a VW thing cuz just about every other VW i see (atleast from where im at) has a sticker or two....i myself have never been a sticker guy but when i went to wuste and saw all the stickers and stuff i just had to put one on....and i did and i ended up liking it and haven't stopped since lol but yea the cool thing is that u can just take them off if u get tired of them


But what makes it a VW thing? How/why did it start?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> But what makes it a VW thing? How/why did it start?


Honestly idk....ive just seen a bunch of them with stickers and such and i got swallowed in on it too....i mean i see Audis with stickers too....maybe its just a euro thing?....but they do give a nice personal touch to the car....we all cant be/have OEM+ CCs cuz that would be too boring if we all looked the same....just like the guys that have the crazy plastidip paint jobs....its just to show and POP out from the rest of the crowd....and in the end it can all come off no harm done


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Honestly idk....ive just seen a bunch of them with stickers and such and i got swallowed in on it too....i mean i see Audis with stickers too....maybe its just a euro thing?....but they do give a nice personal touch to the car....we all cant be/have OEM+ CCs cuz that would be too boring if we all looked the same....just like the guys that have the crazy plastidip paint jobs....its just to show and POP out from the rest of the crowd....and in the end it can all come off no harm done


 I guess I understand the personalization aspect of it...there's only so much you can do before the custom (to you) looks vanilla again. 

I'm mobile...screw the grammar and spelling!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea well see how long this fad lasts but im really liking it....i get soo many reactions from ppl and thumbs up when they see them....its pretty funny


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Honestly idk....ive just seen a bunch of them with stickers and such and i got swallowed in on it too....i mean i see Audis with stickers too....maybe its just a euro thing?....but they do give a nice personal touch to the car....we all cant be/have OEM+ CCs cuz that would be too boring if we all looked the same....just like the guys that have the crazy plastidip paint jobs....its just to show and POP out from the rest of the crowd....and in the end it can all come off no harm done


EURO? :what:

are you being racist, Sean? :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> EURO? :what:
> 
> are you being racist, Sean? :laugh:


Hahahahahahahaha no!!!!....u know i luv my EURO peeps Sergenya and Vanya :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lol whats up w adding weird letters to my name? U want it to sound more euro? lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea it sounds more exotic lol


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

My radio stopped working completely. No power at all. The ironic thing was I had just passed the dealership when it shut off without warning.

Will not turn back on.



Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> took off the SPULEN torque mount insert...lool vibration is horrible :banghead: but great for massage. :laugh:


LOL


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao, why are you so harsh w me? :screwy:
> 
> Post up ur MK!
> 
> I see many female drivers around, and most of them are older GALs. There is one girl w CC in Chi-town who tunes her car, i seen the picts but never seen the girl


Her name is Nikki, and she's a good friend of mine! this is her CC, she also has a Vette.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea it sounds more exotic lol


:laugh: its true :beer:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

mEed said:


> Her name is Nikki, and she's a good friend of mine! this is her CC, she also has a Vette.


That means Nikki has to come to our GTG on 25th 

I also have CC and old C3 Vette


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Thought about that, but I decided to leave the adjustable perch so I can move it up if I go on a trip with a full trunk and the whole family in it. I also kind of like the rake, and the front is as low as it can go without messing with the fender liner.


True... I might put the rear perch back in since I'm on 19's now. I'd like to see my car with a bit of rake as well and see if I would like it. It's not really hard to take the rear perch out since you only have to take out one bolt and you're done.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

ryanrichard said:


> ONR Wash, Claybar, ONR Spray Wax, Opti-Bond Tire Gel



Its amazing how you guys with black CC can keep your cars looking so nice , black is such a high maintenance color IMO , but when they are cleaned and waxed they look amazing ... Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got this in the mail...Present fro my older brother Kareem!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got this in the mail...Present fro my older brother Kareem!


Anytime brother! Lol


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*2013 cc vr6*

My CC with Eurodivision 19"s


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Should've went with the BSH one....i have very little vibration that i barely feel and my wife didnt notice anything....even with the ac on and in reverse....i dont even notice it anymore but the performance gain/feel is great


I had BSH ones before, it was 75 durometer one. I just wanted to try out the SPULEN (USP) 95 durometer insert. :laugh:

self made guinea pig


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Anytime brother! Lol


I didn't get a present 

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

mango_springroll said:


> I had BSH ones before, it was 75 durometer one. I just wanted to try out the SPULEN (USP) 95 durometer insert. :laugh:
> 
> self made guinea pig


Now you can sell one to me

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I had BSH ones before, it was 75 durometer one. I just wanted to try out the SPULEN (USP) 95 durometer insert. :laugh:
> 
> self made guinea pig


Hahahaha yea thats a big difference in numbers....i love my BSH one, and for $30 u cant go wrong with its benefits 



cleanmk2gti said:


> Now you can sell one to me
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


Oh stop being a cheapo and just buy the BSH from them  its only like $40 shipped


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> I had BSH ones before, it was 75 durometer one. I just wanted to try out the SPULEN (USP) 95 durometer insert. :laugh:
> 
> self made guinea pig


95 durometer insert! You must be doing the Harlem Shake all the time you're driving... That's ultra stiff... Because race car! :thumbup: :thumbup:

And done by your self! You're pretty handy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

patjetta said:


> My CC with Eurodivision 19"s




It looks very nice! Never have seen those OEM Wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got this in the mail...Present fro my older brother Kareem!


Sweet!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

peterek said:


> That means Nikki has to come to our GTG on 25th
> 
> I also have CC and old C3 Vette


ya i told her to come by for the event, and she basically seems interested


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha yea thats a big difference in numbers....i love my BSH one, and for $30 u cant go wrong with its benefits
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being a cheapo and just buy the BSH from them  its only like $40 shipped


I already have one. I've had for it 10 months lol. I just like being a cheap person lol.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> haha nice...
> 
> Did you feel the difference in performance thou? :screwy:


LMAO nah.... :sly::screwy: even though I'm JDM... still didn't make a difference :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> 95 durometer insert! You must be doing the Harlem Shake all the time you're driving... That's ultra stiff... Because race car! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And done by your self! You're pretty handy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lol my friend helped me cuz he has the tools, so it's cool. Now I am enjoying the smooth ride again with some wheel hopping lol

90 or 95 durometer... I forgot lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> LMAO nah.... :sly::screwy: even though I'm JDM... still didn't make a difference :laugh::laugh:


damn :banghead: i thought you would


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> damn :banghead: i thought you would


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

wash, clay, polish, wax


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

took a pic


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Came home from vacation to find these waiting for me 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Came home from vacation to find these waiting for me


Damn. Mine won't get here till the 5th. Can't wait to put them on.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Just cleaned her a little today. Then got poured on. Ugh.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

it's here!








ordered with sticker from them.... :laugh:

right now I think going towards making hole next to light switch, (vent pod idea I have it also so not sure.... yet)

I can't recall the member here that had installed to right next to light switch, and if anyone know, was there anything back of it(wires etc) that I need aware of? or just use drill to cut holes out and install? or any install on cutting holes there......


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Let my fiancee drive my car for the first time on her own since hers was in the shop ($1000 for rotors and brakes, I feel like we got ripped off) 

Anyway she had to do some shopping and I hate shopping so I let her take the car. I gave her about a good 30 minute run down on how to drive a lowered car, how to treat my car etc. 

She sent me this from her phone and I couldn't help but chuckle. She said she didn't want to risk parking next to someone so here's how she handled it.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Let my fiancee drive my car for the first time on her own since hers was in the shop ($1000 for rotors and brakes, I feel like we got ripped off)
> 
> Anyway she had to do some shopping and I hate shopping so I let her take the car. I gave her about a good 30 minute run down on how to drive a lowered car, how to treat my car etc.
> 
> She sent me this from her phone and I couldn't help but chuckle. She said she didn't want to risk parking next to someone so here's how she handled it.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## K04bound (Jun 28, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Let my fiancee drive my car for the first time on her own since hers was in the shop ($1000 for rotors and brakes, I feel like we got ripped off)
> 
> Anyway she had to do some shopping and I hate shopping so I let her take the car. I gave her about a good 30 minute run down on how to drive a lowered car, how to treat my car etc.
> 
> She sent me this from her phone and I couldn't help but chuckle. She said she didn't want to risk parking next to someone so here's how she handled it.


No wife too be, but I do have a girlfriend and I don't trust her to drive my car haha, but I did find this a little amusing


----------



## K04bound (Jun 28, 2013)

I just got the APR tune and all is great! I like the extra power it's cool. Now its time to save up for a K04.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

vahdyx said:


>


Thats awesome!! 
She did a good job when she parked it. I taught my daughter to park her Jetta the same way.... away from all the non-parking idiots.:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sealed the Sags!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Let my fiancee drive my car for the first time on her own since hers was in the shop ($1000 for rotors and brakes, I feel like we got ripped off)
> 
> Anyway she had to do some shopping and I hate shopping so I let her take the car. I gave her about a good 30 minute run down on how to drive a lowered car, how to treat my car etc.
> 
> She sent me this from her phone and I couldn't help but chuckle. She said she didn't want to risk parking next to someone so here's how she handled it.


I think she did get the concept of taking car of your car! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Sealed the Sags!


^^ looks good. What did you use?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Let my fiancee drive my car for the first time on her own since hers was in the shop ($1000 for rotors and brakes, I feel like we got ripped off)
> 
> Anyway she had to do some shopping and I hate shopping so I let her take the car. I gave her about a good 30 minute run down on how to drive a lowered car, how to treat my car etc.
> 
> She sent me this from her phone and I couldn't help but chuckle. She said she didn't want to risk parking next to someone so here's how she handled it.


wait...:what: $1000 for rotors and brakes....She drives a high-end Benz or Beemer?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Thats awesome!!
> She did a good job when she parked it. I taught my daughter to park her Jetta the same way.... away from all the non-parking idiots.:thumbup:


my immediate tendency when I purchased my CC back in late 2010...

as far as possible and not settling for "COMPACT" spot :laugh:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Gave both the Cc and my R32 powered Golf mk2 Edition One a good clean.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

so, tube run and gauge connected. 
it's going to be here for now until I figure out if I can drill hole next to DRL switch.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got my 30k service done. As i was waiting, I saw a 2013 Tiguan Rline, and it has 19"Mallory wheels!
They look great. I was going to grab a photo, but when i got my phone, someone took it out for a test drive.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

dubvrs said:


> Gave both the Cc and my R32 powered Golf mk2 Edition One a good clean.


The CC looks dope , and the Renault 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Unitronic stage 2 , unitronic DSG flash , unitronic CAI keep it in the family !









B&B exhaust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

K04bound said:


> I just got the APR tune and all is great! I like the extra power it's cool. Now its time to save up for a K04.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^^ looks good. What did you use?


I go back and forth between these two:










They really do help keep the crud off the wheels:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Unitronic stage 2 , unitronic DSG flash , unitronic CAI keep it in the family !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a quick carwash/wax n put aspherical mirrors before the boat party


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*Not OEM*


Rims are from Euro.Division on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271221854859
Excellent price!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Unitronic stage 2 , unitronic DSG flash , unitronic CAI keep it in the family !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exhaust looks great!!!....i thought the UNI intake doesnt fit the CC or tiguan?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Waxed the hell out of the CC today ..*

I waxed the hell out of the CC before it got really hot in the morning ...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a pic


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Crazy color!!!!....i like it :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Took a pic


Wheels actually look a lot better in that color! Nice work!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I waxed the hell out of the CC before it got really hot in the morning ...


Hands down, one of my favorite wheels!!!! I'm a sucker for a classic and clean 5-spoke. This style will never disappoint....

19's, right?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wheels actually look a lot better in that color! Nice work!!


Thanks!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Cars look great guys. I am waiting until monday to take my car in. Radio is dead and having some nasty issues with what feels like the drivers side wheel.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Got my 30k service done. As i was waiting, I saw a 2013 Tiguan Rline, and it has 19"Mallory wheels!
> They look great. I was going to grab a photo, but when i got my phone, someone took it out for a test drive.


R line Tiguan has always had 19" wheels.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Sealed the Sags!


What kind of sealer do ou use?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

van33 said:


> What kind of sealer do ou use?


read the thread. It is right at the top of the page.


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Cars look great guys. I am waiting until monday to take my car in. Radio is dead and having some nasty issues with what feels like the drivers side wheel.


Is it what sounds like a grinding or something lightly hitting as the wheel rotates? Is it more noticeable under braking?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> wait...:what: $1000 for rotors and brakes....She drives a high-end Benz or Beemer?


well from the sound of that response... :banghead:

She drives a Passat... we went to the stealership.

The reason why we wanted to go to the stealership is because her car was having crazy vibration. We got new mounts put on by a well known shop around here and they put on the mounts. The vibration continued. 

When we got her service they said the "snuff" mount wasn't readjusted when the other shop put on the mounts. The dealership said, "anyone can put on mounts, but VWs aren't a car anyone can work on" so that put the fear in us lol.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> well from the sound of that response... :banghead:
> 
> She drives a Passat... we went to the stealership.
> 
> ...


As much as some dealerships use fear tactics, I've been at mine when a car from a -well known- Illinois VDub Shop came in on a flatbed because they killed it doing repairs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^dubwerks?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Cruising to DT Chicago


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^dubwerks?


No comment ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Cruising to DT Chicago


Awesome! Whr did u go?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Awesome! Whr did u go?


Planetarium, then just walked around. Totally forgot that lollapalooza was goin on this weekend.. it was waaay too crowded haha :facepalm:


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I go back and forth between these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opti coat it and be done with it


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

washed CC, did tire wax on, then went to SKSpeed and got Pod and mounted....

























I had piece of cardboard cut in shape, positioned where I might want.... I guess this is best place to see with all other gauges in sight.....

I bought some metal filler etc so that I can repair stock wheels..... so I'll start that from tomorrow. I might skip buying wheels for now and just drop, and repaint wheel with gunmetal or something not too dark.

then discharge pipe next month.... then hopefully stage 1.......


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

kilo6_one said:


> Opti coat it and be done with it


You see my wheels? Does it look like it needs changing to you?

Not being rude. I just standing by my system/results


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

In case anybody was curious it fits perfectly!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Planetarium, then just walked around. Totally forgot that lollapalooza was goin on this weekend.. it was waaay too crowded haha :facepalm:


 U got other ccs in ur crew?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

sk8too said:


> In case anybody was curious it fits perfectly!


It fits better beside it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> washed CC, did tire wax on, then went to SKSpeed and got Pod and mounted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gauge looks good :thumbup: looks like mine


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Installed Ksport adjustable front end links. My front end had been a little harsh, unsettled and bouncy. I had been running the stockers and remembered how long they were and how much pressure they put on the sway bar. What a huge difference! Car is no longer fighting itself over bumps and the suspension is actually doing the work. Should have done this the day I installed the coilovers. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> It fits better beside it


 Sweet!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Gauge looks good :thumbup: looks like mine


 I think this position is better for view I can still keep eye on road. I'm thinking adding oil temp also.... since turbo engine.on the other end of it. 

thought about voltmeter and I think I still ave my old one somewhere something I can put in ashtray.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Got moar low!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Did u just lower ur racelands or did u get new coils?....looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

llo07brasil - wheels look good!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Did u just lower ur racelands or did u get new coils?....looks good :thumbup:


 Lowered the racelands


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> llo07brasil - wheels look good!!


 Thanks man!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Got a quick carwash/wax n put aspherical mirrors before the boat party


 It must have been a beautiful day, cuz damn those waters look crowded! 




phareastcoastb4 said:


> I waxed the hell out of the CC before it got really hot in the morning ...


 Interesting...Now you can actually tell its white gold instead of Silver.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Ran a scanner on my car and got a p0299 under boost code..

Heard that by switching the n75 valve it'll be fixed. Anyone run into this problem or know of a solution for it?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Got moar low!


 That looks perfect front to back. Nice guess.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> That looks perfect front to back. Nice guess.


 Thanks Walter!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Exhaust looks great!!!....i thought the UNI intake doesnt fit the CC or tiguan?


 Thank you , yes they just came out with the CC CAI actually I ordered it mid July when I got stage 1 flash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Thank you , yes they just came out with the CC CAI actually I ordered it mid July when I got stage 1 flash


 That is crazy, John from unitronic responded to a thread specifically on this question, and said it would not fit the CC 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6102218-New-unitronic-intake-does-not-fit-the-CC-why


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Adjustd the rear shocks to get it sitting lower at the back.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Cleaned bird diarrhea off my car. 

This is the reason why I cannot wait until we move and I can garage my second love. I even parked across the street last night. It sucks. 











Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Cleaned bird diarrhea off my car.
> 
> This is the reason why I cannot wait until we move and I can garage my second love. I even parked across the street last night. It sucks.
> 
> ...


 looks juicy


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> Cleaned bird diarrhea off my car.
> 
> This is the reason why I cannot wait until we move and I can garage my second love. I even parked across the street last night. It sucks.
> 
> ...


 I know your pain. I dodge tree pollen and bird crap. Moving really soon, can't wait. My options just got cut to an even smaller swath of the parking lot because a neighbor decided to put up a bunch of freaking bird feeders. 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Adjustd the rear shocks to get it sitting lower at the back.


 Car looks perfect man! Motivation for me to join the bagged crew!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Lowered the racelands


 Sweet man....car looks good....i have to buy the wrenches so i can lower mine a little more 



Toma23 said:


> Thank you , yes they just came out with the CC CAI actually I ordered it mid July when I got stage 1 flash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kaeo773 said:


> That is crazy, John from unitronic responded to a thread specifically on this question, and said it would not fit the CC
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6102218-New-unitronic-intake-does-not-fit-the-CC-why


 Yea i responded in that thread about not fitting the CC and also on power gains....they had all the cars on dynos in their video and didnt post any numbers up besides cfm gains....theese were supposedly k04 cars as well....they still have yet to post up anything about power gains....it looks like a real nice intake though


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Cleaned bird diarrhea off my car.
> 
> This is the reason why I cannot wait until we move and I can garage my second love. I even parked across the street last night. It sucks.
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


 Tree pollen and ducks around office... for me.... and that's not pretty one either... I'm always parked on driveway if not street, so I feel your pain there.........


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Serge's CC with Milltek exhaust and Apr catted DP


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Came in from work, took care of a few things and gave the CC a quick bath so it looks decent tomorrow when I go out.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Serge's CC with Milltek exhaust and Apr catted DP


 Thank you for sharing and taping it


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you for sharing and taping it


 Sounds like a coffee can. :sly:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Serge's CC with Milltek exhaust and Apr catted DP


 I drive a manual but I do love the dsg farts lol


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Today, I discovered that my better half has been referring to my cars color as "Uranus Grey". 

At first I thought she was trying to be funny, but thats what she really thought it was. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you for sharing and taping it


 No problem brother :beer: 



llo07brasil said:


> I drive a manual but I do love the dsg farts lol


 I do too....i never knew what ppl meant about the DSG fart til i got my exhaust....i absolutely love it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

GreenWagen said:


> Today, I discovered that my better half has been referring to my cars color as "Uranus Grey".
> 
> At first I thought she was trying to be funny, but thats what she really thought it was.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


 Hahahahahahahaha thats hilarious....my wife always thought VW had some funny named colors


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Sounds like a coffee can. :sly:


 Lmao! Well, obviously cz my cc is not executive v6 like urs


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao! Well, obviously cz my cc is not executive v6 like urs


 You're learning! :laugh: 

Glad it all worked out for ya, I know you've been excited about getting it installed. eace:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GreenWagen said:


> ...my cars color as "Uranus Grey".


 LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Serge's CC with Milltek exhaust and Apr catted DP


 Your car sounds and runs pretty awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Your car sounds and runs pretty awesome! Congrats!


 on that video, i had exhaust leak and no TOP... now its even better  hope to get ko4 done soon!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> on that video, i had exhaust leak and no TOP... now its even better  hope to get ko4 done soon!


 
when it shifts it sounds like my dsg on my mk5 gti, when using the paddles. what mode was that in when you were driving? sounds great btw


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> when it shifts it sounds like my dsg on my mk5 gti, when using the paddles. what mode was that in when you were driving? sounds great btw


 D


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> D


 VEEEEEEEEEETECH kicked in! 

j/k. Get a new vid with you leak fixed and TOP installed, Serge.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> VEEEEEEEEEETECH kicked in!
> 
> j/k. Get a new vid with you leak fixed and TOP installed, Serge.


 ugh... gonna have to beat on my car again:banghead: 


 will do whn dry... been raining here on n off, poor traction


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> D


 i guess you dont notice that pop when gear changes when u have stock exhaust but i can with urs. sounds like ur shifting with the dsg paddle shifters. nice. :beer::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> i guess you dont notice that pop when gear changes when u have stock exhaust but i can with urs. sounds like ur shifting with the dsg paddle shifters. nice. :beer::beer:


 No my R-line wheel dsnt have shifters. I'd be racing all the time w those lol


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> No my R-line wheel dsnt have shifters. I'd be racing all the time w those lol


 sounds awesome, more videos hehe:laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

guys 205 50 17 is going to fit ok on stock CC wheels??


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> guys 205 50 17 is going to fit ok on stock CC wheels??


 Try the wheels/tires suspension thread...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Try the wheels/tires suspension thread...


 dnt you police me!  I did too.. but most ppl go on here frst! needed a quick answer, but i think one of the guys from Fourtex answered my question!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

since I'm fixing scratches on wheel, decide also doing different color. 

what you guys think? 
















I used Rust-olium Graphite. 

only did passenger side and this is just 2 coats. will post up once fully done.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

They look great man!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> since I'm fixing scratches on wheel, decide also doing different color.
> 
> what you guys think?
> 
> ...


 Bro i thnk it looks amazing! Total winer!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ looks good, but you killed the stickman chalk guy!!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

thanks. I think it will make 17" wheel look so much better I'm liking the way it came out. hope won't rain tomorrow so I can work on Driver side.....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^^ looks good, but you killed the stickman chalk guy!!


 I've been killin that stickman for few days now and still there!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> since I'm fixing scratches on wheel, decide also doing different color.
> 
> what you guys think?
> 
> ...


 Looks pretty nice man!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

siili said:


> since I'm fixing scratches on wheel, decide also doing different color.
> 
> what you guys think?
> 
> ...


 Dude, that looks awesome. You gotta share how and what you used to do that. I still have my old Phoenix and I will do the exact same thing for sure... Been thinking of plasti dipping it, but now, you've enlightened my mind :laugh:.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

van33 said:


> Dude, that looks awesome. You gotta share how and what you used to do that. I still have my old Phoenix and I will do the exact same thing for sure... Been thinking of plasti dipping it, but now, you've enlightened my mind :laugh:.


 You can simply use scotchpad, clean, cover brake, logo, valve and tire then paint. I think 3-4 coats are ideal. then 2 clear coats. I was impatient so I did it without removing the wheel.....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> on that video, i had exhaust leak and no TOP... now its even better  hope to get ko4 done soon!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

You're going to love your K04!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, so my car is in the shop. They just offered a new radio for it and somehow my drivers side front tire was loose which was causing the crazy vibrations. They are also looking at the clutch switch. They think that it causing the lag of the rpms coming down. I don't believe it's that but we will see

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ok, so my car is in the shop. They just offered a new radio for it and somehow my drivers side front tire was loose which was causing the crazy vibrations. They are also looking at the clutch switch. They think that it causing the lag of the rpms coming down. I don't believe it's that but we will see
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 I hope your car is ready pretty soon with out any issue!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> I hope your car is ready pretty soon with out any issue!!


 Thanks Beto

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Hoping they tell me I need a new clutch again. I've only put 7k miles on this one so far and it's been acting up since about 1k miles.

Would love to get my springs on any of the local guys want to come help me do them

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

van33 said:


> Dude, that looks awesome. You gotta share how and what you used to do that. I still have my old Phoenix and I will do the exact same thing for sure... Been thinking of plasti dipping it, but now, you've enlightened my mind :laugh:.


 Since it's going to be rain here in NY today, tomorrow and what knows on weekend, I'll post up the pic of how to fix scratches and paint wheel. passenger side rear was worst wheel on mine and others really few minor scratch on paint. so I can sand them down, fill hole then prime, paint. 

Here is what I referenced. 
http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/suspension-wheels/134360382-how-fix-curb-rash.html 
pretty straight forward on fixing scratches and rash here and there....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Thanks Beto
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ok, so my car is in the shop. They just offered a new radio for it and somehow my drivers side front tire was loose which was causing the crazy vibrations. They are also looking at the clutch switch. They think that it causing the lag of the rpms coming down. I don't believe it's that but we will see
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 My RPM's are doing the same thing, I drive a 6MT tho not sure what u drive. That's pretty odd.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> My RPM's are doing the same thing, I drive a 6MT tho not sure what u drive. That's pretty odd.


 6mt. They said it's ready we will see if it works when I pick it up, I doubt it though

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> 6mt. They said it's ready we will see if it works when I pick it up, I doubt it though
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 I need to take my car is ASAP too because I have that under boost code so I can't enjoy my stage 2 tune


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It rained....


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Ooooowwww water, cool!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Same here....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> It rained....





lipprandt35 said:


> Same here....


 Same here

http://youtu.be/ruNg5nMPg1k


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wtf?^^


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

She turned 25k tonight



Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Same here....


 Pretty awesome car and pic! I would love to own a R-Line! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> It rained....


 I like the look of the raindrops on your car! Did you just waxed it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty awesome car and pic! I would love to own a R-Line! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Make it R line bro! All it takes Gold Coast kit bro

My CC was waxed few month ago, sir


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Hung out with another CC owner 









Then he helped me turn those pesky DRLs off 









and while he was in there, i can now control my windows with the key fob....eace:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> Hung out with another CC owner
> 
> Then he helped me turn those pesky DRLs off
> 
> and while he was in there, i can now control my windows with the key fob....eace:


 Nice. Both those things I need to research and do. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

added side skirts today..


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Now waiting Kufatec adaptor harness in mail.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> added side skirts today..


 ur frnt bumper looks different..did you paint that lower part of fogs in black or cut smth off? Cld u face shot?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> It rained....


 Yesterday was great, nice warm weather rainfall. Loved it!


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ur frnt bumper looks different..did you paint that lower part of fogs in black or cut smth off? Cld u face shot?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> Yesterday was great, nice warm weather rainfall. Loved it!


 Water pics? I have a couple!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Make it R line bro! All it takes Gold Coast kit bro
> 
> My CC was waxed few month ago, sir


 Hi Stero1D,

Thanks man! And yeah, indeed my Wife's car by now has the trunk lip and the front fender's lip... Just needs the side skirts!
:thumbup: :thumbup: Also pretty nice pic!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Water pics? I have a couple!!!


 It looks so sweet! Pretty nice wheels by the way man... as well as the shots! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Clutch is still messed up.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Are we starting a water pic thread.(or Cc in the rain)......???


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Piff CC said:


> Hung out with another CC owner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, what do need to do to turn off DRLs and add the windows from the remote???


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

First beach trip for the CC










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

So am I the only idiot that's done something this stupid to their CC? 

I decided to drive in manual mode so I can "get used" to it. It's hard for me to tell what gear I'm in without looking with the tiptronic. It's easy for me to know what gear I'm in with a traditional shifter. 

Anyway I got stuck in traffic for over an hour and well it sucked, but was good practice. 

Long story short, when I got close to home, I put it in "D" and then somehow forgot I was in "D" then threw it into neutral trying to shift up, then panicked and put it back into D essentially neutral dropping it. 

Luckily it seems the engine slowed down before engaging the transmission, but damn did I feel stupid! :facepalm:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> So am I the only idiot that's done something this stupid to their CC?
> 
> I decided to drive in manual mode so I can "get used" to it. It's hard for me to tell what gear I'm in without looking with the tiptronic. It's easy for me to know what gear I'm in with a traditional shifter.
> 
> ...


 No your not alone, did the same with my wife's old S4 convertible. It was a B6 with the V8 with Milltek non resonator so every one on the street looked. Allways used the paddles after that.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> It rained....


 Hope you don't mind. 

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums...creenshot_2013-08-09-00-35-28_zps34555ff5.png


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Will22 said:


> No your not alone, did the same with my wife's old S4 convertible. It was a B6 with the V8 with Milltek non resonator so every one on the street looked. Allways used the paddles after that.


 haha, well I'm glad I'm not the only one. I wish the CC had paddles!


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Aired out


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Hope you don't mind.
> 
> http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums...creenshot_2013-08-09-00-35-28_zps34555ff5.png


 Dont mind exactly what, Will?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PGZee said:


> Ok, what do need to do to turn off DRLs and add the windows from the remote???


 You need to vag it bro! There should be a thread.. Try find it, if no luck let me know n i get the info


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> Aired out


 :thumbup: 

can I get a shot at 25"FTG since you're on air already :laugh: I'm considering the 19x9.5 all around too with 235/35/19


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Dont mind exactly what, Will?


 using part of the photo as background :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> using part of the photo as background :thumbup:


 I couldnt see anything  


EDIT: logged in thru laptop  SUre thing WILL, as long as you say outloud that IRON GRAY is the best color for CC out there lol 

tapatalk dsnt open that hmmmmmm


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> haha, well I'm glad I'm not the only one. I wish the CC had paddles!


 My CC has paddles.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

installed my chinese ebay tag lights yesterday, took a day to get a good pic since my camera is busted on my phone.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> installed my chinese ebay tag lights yesterday, took a day to get a good pic since my camera is busted on my phone.


 So they worked? 

Looks great bro


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> installed my chinese ebay tag lights yesterday, took a day to get a good pic since my camera is busted on my phone.


 Look nice Richardo :thumbup: but they're too white for me


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah that is a lot of light.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

So I've decided to start using my autohold. It's a feature on my car that I need to experience. So for the month of August, I'm gonna turn autohold on and not turn it off. 

It's my understanding that autohold will automatically put on my parking brake when I park. It'll also automatically take off my parking brake when I start driving away. It'll help with hill rolls and it'll make for a trouble free braking experience right. 

Well I'm willing to try.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah that is a lot of light.


 Hell yeah no fake stops for I you've got a tag light out or I couldn't read your tag. Also it's not so bad in person, I was using a night shot on my camera where it puts together a couple images to process everything.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> So I've decided to start using my autohold. It's a feature on my car that I need to experience. So for the month of August, I'm gonna turn autohold on and not turn it off.
> 
> It's my understanding that autohold will automatically put on my parking brake when I park. It'll also automatically take off my parking brake when I start driving away. It'll help with hill rolls and it'll make for a trouble free braking experience right.
> 
> Well I'm willing to try.


 Your ebrake should turn off automatically when you begin you drive if you have your seatbelt on

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

If you have your seatbelt on and everything is closed (doors etc)


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

So I ordered a TOP for the CC. What exactly will that do. Thinking of ordering a DP also. Already at APR Stage 1.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MrRline said:


> installed my chinese ebay tag lights yesterday, took a day to get a good pic since my camera is busted on my phone.


 More pics of that GLI please. Thanks. opcorn:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> More pics of that GLI please. Thanks. opcorn:


 lol not much done to the GLI just an intake and the led interior lights so far. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MrRline said:


> lol not much done to the GLI just an intake and the led interior lights so far. It's a work in progress.


 Nice choice of cars none the less. One compliments the other.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Got this in the mail...Present fro my older brother Kareem!


 Any info on these?? I cracked the driver side mirror and want to replace both. Need you guys to give me advise! Thanks!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Nice choice of cars none the less. One compliments the other.


 Best part is the matching plates. Mr Rline and MRS GLI


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

From a show this past weekend.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> From a show this past weekend.


 Oh the dirty things I will do with this picture


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I booked my room for socal Euro!!!!....see u Cali guys there  



notamechanic said:


> From a show this past weekend.


 So are they just solo werks spun ALL the way down or are the helpers/ perches and stuff out as well?....also are u notched and fenders rolled??....stance looks spot on :thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I booked my room for socal Euro!!!!....see u Cali guys there
> 
> 
> 
> So are they just solo werks spun ALL the way down or are the helpers/ perches and stuff out as well?....also are u notched and fenders rolled??....stance looks spot on :thumbup:


 About 8-10 threads left up front, no helpers. Driver's side fender rolled itself.  Need a new fender now. Going to roll fenders and notch the frame to go lower in the front. Rear is just on the spring, no perches. Stock camber, no spacers, etc.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> About 8-10 threads left up front, no helpers. Driver's side fender rolled itself.  Need a new fender now. Going to roll fenders and notch the frame to go lower in the front. Rear is just on the spring, no perches. Stock camber, no spacers, etc.


 Nice....and hows the ride?....i know its not like stock but i dont want like stock anyways....not bad for some $500 coils....i might really consider these instead of higher priced brand name ones and save some cash


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice....and hows the ride?....i know its not like stock but i dont want like stock anyways....not bad for some $500 coils....i might really consider these instead of higher priced brand name ones and save some cash


 Not bad for $500 coils, like you said. When the lip of your rear wheel is 0.25" away from your rear quarter, you expect it to be a little stiff.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Not bad for $500 coils, like you said. When the lip of your rear wheel is 0.25" away from your rear quarter, you expect it to be a little stiff.


 Thats good....i dont plan on running as aggressive as u but i do want to tuck just a little....but ill see when i get my wheels and their on cuz they're different then oem wheel offsets....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> From a show this past weekend.


 I just wanted to say that I'm in love with your plate.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Today after work I'm planning on adjusting camber and dropping the back a bit more  also cleaning my engine bay and the car in and out! Pictures will be up later this weekend


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

repainting wheel done. just posted thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6110804-Repainting-OEM-wheel-Done! 

updating with better pic.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> So am I the only idiot that's done something this stupid to their CC?
> 
> I decided to drive in manual mode so I can "get used" to it. It's hard for me to tell what gear I'm in without looking with the tiptronic. It's easy for me to know what gear I'm in with a traditional shifter.
> 
> ...





Will22 said:


> No your not alone, did the same with my wife's old S4 convertible. It was a B6 with the V8 with Milltek non resonator so every one on the street looked. Allways used the paddles after that.


 Yeah, indeed I only use the manual shifting with the paddles and on D! Pretty fun IMO


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Will22 said:


> Hope you don't mind.
> 
> http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums...creenshot_2013-08-09-00-35-28_zps34555ff5.png


 

These pics are awesome!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Siili, i love it!!! I might do my stockers that way


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx;82725157
It's my understanding that autohold will automatically put on my parking brake when I park. It'll also automatically take off my parking brake when I start driving away. It'll help with hill rolls and it'll make for a trouble free braking experience right.
Well I'm willing to try.[/QUOTE said:


> I heard that auto hold helps on hill roads but it shouldn't be turned on all the time.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> repainting wheel done. just posted thread.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6110804-Repainting-OEM-wheel-Done!
> 
> updating with better pic.


 

Looks awesome man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Best part is the matching plates. Mr Rline and MRS GLI


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

All grown up..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> All grown up..


 ... It's hard to see them grow!


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Installed an fsi downpipe on my 2012 tsi today. Wasn't too bad of a job. Just had to extend the holes a bit and tig weld in an 02 bung. At the time there weren't any cheap tsi downpipes. Total cost was around $110. Now time to get my stage 2 tune tomorrow. Going from stock to stage 2 will be quite a jump. Not as quick as my 500hp audi though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

poopie said:


> Installed an fsi downpipe on my 2012 tsi today. Wasn't too bad of a job. Just had to extend the holes a bit and tig weld in an 02 bung. At the time there weren't any cheap tsi downpipes. Total cost was around $110. Now time to get my stage 2 tune tomorrow. Going from stock to stage 2 will be quite a jump. Not as quick as my 500hp audi though.


 Nice, what tune r u going with?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm going with apr


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Put on my new Chicago Bears (DAAAAAAAAAAA BEARS) plates. 

OHSNP. 

Yep, totally referencing the amazing Peter Stormare commercial.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got installing spulin outlet and charge pipe kit.......didn't really feel a big difference , but then again it was hot as fuh outside (97) I will retest tonight again.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

poopie said:


> I'm going with apr


 Nice man, enjoy ur gonna love the power compared to stock 



Gorillapimp said:


> Just got installing spulin outlet and charge pipe kit.......didn't really feel a big difference , but then again it was hot as fuh outside (97) I will retest tonight again.


 I noticed quicker spool and less turbo lag along with more amplified turbo sound


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

poopie said:


> Installed an fsi downpipe on my 2012 tsi today. Wasn't too bad of a job. Just had to extend the holes a bit and tig weld in an 02 bung. At the time there weren't any cheap tsi downpipes. Total cost was around $110. Now time to get my stage 2 tune tomorrow. Going from stock to stage 2 will be quite a jump. Not as quick as my 500hp audi though.


 I did the same jump from stock to stage 2. Get ready to get a new clutch sooner than later lol

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I did the same jump from stock to stage 2. Get ready to get a new clutch sooner than later lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 I did kind of the same, but I got all the bolt ons installed before tuning and now it's a real beast!

Did your clutch went very quick? If so, Did you buy an OEM one or performance one?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is my recent event...unfortunately...legal proceedings


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> I did kind of the same, but I got all the bolt ons installed before tuning and now it's a real beast!
> 
> Did your clutch went very quick? If so, Did you buy an OEM one or performance one?


 My bolt ons were done first as well. I'm still on stock clutch but have been problems since day 3 of ownership. My clutch only has 7k miles on it and it still sucks. 

Sent from the future from inside my Delorian


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> ... It's hard to see them grow!


 I got almost 70k on my 2010.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Here is my recent event...unfortunately...legal proceedings


 Hope everything's going OK man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> I got almost 70k on my 2010.


 I know that felling, my VW Jetta GLI MKV was 64K Kilometers!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

poopie said:


> Installed an fsi downpipe on my 2012 tsi today. Wasn't too bad of a job. Just had to extend the holes a bit and tig weld in an 02 bung. At the time there weren't any cheap tsi downpipes. Total cost was around $110. Now time to get my stage 2 tune tomorrow. Going from stock to stage 2 will be quite a jump. Not as quick as my 500hp audi though.


 Which DP did u get.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Who got boost on here?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

All of us? Lol

Sorry v6 guys..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> All of us? Lol
> 
> Sorry v6 guys..


 LOL... Even though I would love to own a V6 4Motion! :beer:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Installed these*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


 What an awesome car! I love it!

I like the rear end swap! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you swap the front on these cars?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Frontend unlikely, it's a tricky job.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys, for a nominal fee I can get you guys Free Vehicle History Reports. So if anyone is interested please inbox me and we can discuss it even more. 

I can do any car you are interested in buying or your current vehicles. You can also text me if you'd prefer that method.

484-553-7529

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Should have the rest of my funds for water meth today...hopefully. Then I have to find a reputable place to install it. But one that doesn't try to rape me on the install price.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


 So how did u go about this? Any major changes to body work like fenders?! I would love that on my car. New rear end is sexyyyyyy


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Frontend unlikely, it's a tricky job.


 That's what I was thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went groceries shopping and realized that i rub everywhere lol


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

llo07brasil said:


> So how did u go about this? Any major changes to body work like fenders?! I would love that on my car. New rear end is sexyyyyyy


 Well obviously you will need the correct rear bumper. There is also a need to make new brackets for the rear lights.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


 How did you managed to fill the trim cut under the previous tailights (because of its curvy shape)?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> How did you managed to fill the trim cut under the previous tailights (because of its curvy shape)?


 Doesn't look like he did.. Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Should have the rest of my funds for water meth today...hopefully. Then I have to find a reputable place to install it. But one that doesn't try to rape me on the install price.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 Bout dam time!!!!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Clayed and waxed last week. Worked on the interior this week. The cornsilk beige was looking dingy. Magic bar finished with Mothers VLR did the trick......









Plast-Xed the outside lights and put wax on inner metal areas. Under hood, door jam areas, trunk etc. 

Worked on the airbag label while cleaning.
Before:










After:











Sent from my iDevice


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

llo07brasil said:


> So how did u go about this? Any major changes to body work like fenders?! I would love that on my car. New rear end is sexyyyyyy


 Added brackets for inner tails, added new hole for outer tails. No, fender modifications. Just needs a new bumper to fill the gap.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

NRGCC said:


> Doesn't look like he did.. Lol


 Still saving up for the bumper swap:thumbup:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

DasCC said:


> Worked on the interior this week. The cornsilk beige was looking dingy. Magic bar finished with Mothers VLR did the trick......


 I have the same color interior, and it is need of a good cleaning. What is Magic Bar?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Clayed and waxed last week. Worked on the interior this week. The cornsilk beige was looking dingy. Magic bar finished with Mothers VLR did the trick......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please share the full list of products. Seeing your interior like this makes me realize how filthy mine looks lol

Awesome job btw. Looks brand new


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

kaeo773 said:


> I have the same color interior, and it is need of a good cleaning. What is Magic Bar?











Magic eraser. My bad. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Please share the full list of products. Seeing your interior like this makes me realize how filthy mine looks lol
> 
> Awesome job btw. Looks brand new


 Not much to be honest. Used the magic eraser on the leatherette followed by a coat of mothers VLR (vinyl, leather, rubber). I used VLR on the dash as well. I've found VLR has much less residue and does not leave a greasy appearance. 

As far as the sun-visors rubbing alcohol to remove the label. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Still saving up for the bumper swap:thumbup:


 OK thanks!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I use einszett Cockpit Premium for all of my interior. Doesn't leave any residue at all and cleans very very well.

It's priced at about $12 a bottle, but it's well worth it.

On another subject. Did anyone watch "breaking bad" today? What a great way to start the last season. I loved the intensity. If there are any breaking bad fans in here, please let yourselves be known as I will be your friend for all of eternity.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I use einszett Cockpit Premium for all of my interior. Doesn't leave any residue at all and cleans very very well.
> 
> It's priced at about $12 a bottle, but it's well worth it.
> 
> ...


 Shhhhhh no spoilers. I haven't seen the new episode yet!









Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

DasCC said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny shît

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I use einszett Cockpit Premium for all of my interior. Doesn't leave any residue at all and cleans very very well.
> 
> It's priced at about $12 a bottle, but it's well worth it.
> 
> ...


 Didn't catch it last night, but I've seen every episode. Got caught up on my vacation. It's almost as good as The Wire.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

the wire is what I'm going to next. Breaking bad is hands down one of the best series' of all time. This is going to be a great season, yet we will forever and always be losing Heisenberg.



Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 800


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

amazing show. dvr'ed it last night and just watched it this morning. unreal. "tread lightly"


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys what you are using to polish/clean exhaust tips?? I need to get them *bling-bling*... 

Milltek suggesting Silvo Silver Polish with Wadding, but I dont feel like ordering it frm the UK....


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Guys what you are using to polish exhaust tips?? I need to get them *bling-bling*...
> 
> Milltek suggesting Silvo Silver Polish with Wadding, but I dont feel like ordering it frm the UK....


 take a look at this link 
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...ike-phillips/66842-chrome-exhaust-detail.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> take a look at this link
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...ike-phillips/66842-chrome-exhaust-detail.html


 It looks like too much work bro.. Need smth i cld rub on and wipe... My exhaust is way too new n clean, just need smth to maintain it that way..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Funny shît
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 LOL


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Guys what you are using to polish/clean exhaust tips?? I need to get them *bling-bling*...
> 
> Milltek suggesting Silvo Silver Polish with Wadding, but I dont feel like ordering it frm the UK....


 What's the material of the tips (SS or Aluminum)? There is a nice polish that comes in a can (called Cape Cod) and the pads are already have the polish in them. They smell good and do a great job on alloy and likely SS, but I can't say I've used them on SS before.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> the wire is what I'm going to next. Breaking bad is hands down one of the best series' of all time. This is going to be a great season, yet we will forever and always be losing Heisenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 800


 Yeii, Breaking bad is bad*ss! As good as The Wire, The Sopranos & Damages. IMO

Since I live in Mexico, I'll have to wait a little bit to watch Breaking Bad's last Season.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> What's the material of the tips (SS or Aluminum)? There is a nice polish that comes in a can (called Cape Cod) and the pads are already have the polish in them. They smell good and do a great job on alloy and likely SS, but I can't say I've used them on SS before.


 Its SS, sir!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Took some pics last week! 

 

 


roads like this with coilovers are really fun!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Took some pics last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man, I love your Color FIS display! It's really awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

"Very Fine" steel wool cleans all chrome applications...........try it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Took some pics last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ivanski, I love it! Amazing shots and CC looks clean!!!! We shld take my cc to that spot


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> "Very Fine" steel wool cleans all chrome applications...........try it.


 No, I dnt need steel wool, I jsut need them shine, cz road ****** sticks to it.... They are too new to use wool


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Guys what you are using to polish/clean exhaust tips?? I need to get them *bling-bling*...
> 
> Milltek suggesting Silvo Silver Polish with Wadding, but I dont feel like ordering it frm the UK....


 Available at any parts store or Walmart


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

lowered the front a bit, cant really tell in this pic tho.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I use einszett Cockpit Premium for all of my interior. Doesn't leave any residue at all and cleans very very well.
> 
> It's priced at about $12 a bottle, but it's well worth it.
> 
> ...


 Yup. Big fan here. Watched part of the marathon yesterday after washing, clay bar and waxing the wifes ride. 

Wife watched the marathon with me and is into the show now too. The show last night was intense. Loved the ending comment by Walt.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Installed headlight switch ring, lower grille chrome strip and ordered clear corners. The subtle changes. Also waiting on Serge to hurry up and get his **** together so I can install his springs on mine...! :laugh:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> No, I dnt need steel wool, I jsut need them shine, cz road ****** sticks to it.... They are too new to use wool


 It does make it look new, your just too young to know. Ha


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*visor label removal*



DasCC said:


> Not much to be honest. Used the magic eraser on the leatherette followed by a coat of mothers VLR (vinyl, leather, rubber). I used VLR on the dash as well. I've found VLR has much less residue and does not leave a greasy appearance.
> 
> As far as the sun-visors rubbing alcohol to remove the label.
> 
> ...


 How involved was the visor label removal? How did you proceed?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

*What DID I DO TO MY CC TODAYYYYYY!!!!????*

.....i curbed half my front right passanger side rim at a automatic car wash today!!!! 4 week old OEM Peelers with new tires...had to go back into th car wash for a second time because the air dryer wasnt working and then it happened...that sound we all have been familiar at least once with ccccccurrrbbbrrasssshshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Installed headlight switch ring, lower grille chrome strip and ordered clear corners. The subtle changes. Also waiting on Serge to hurry up and get his **** together so I can install his springs on mine...! :laugh:


 Soon, my man!!! Very soon! 



Jusa358Sonic said:


> It does make it look new, your just too young to know. Ha


 I used that on my GTI with stock tips, but aint scratching milltek w that


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Soon, my man!!! Very soon!


 Don't be putting miles on my springs bro!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

bronz said:


> lowered the front a bit, cant really tell in this pic tho.


 looks amazing! perfection...on a sad now i curbed my peeler today and they were mint before


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> .....i curbed half my front right passanger side rim at a automatic car wash today!!!! 4 week old OEM Peelers with new tires...had to go back into th car wash for a second time because the air dryer wasnt working and then it happened...that sound we all have been familiar at least once with ccccccurrrbbbrrasssshshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 Sorry to hear. But what are you doing in an automatic carwash anyways? Its doing the same thing to your paint that it did to your wheels. Prevent all issues in future. If you can;t wash at home, head to a DIY coin car wash with buckets and wash mitts and trunk and give your car a wash she deserves.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Sorry to hear. But what are you doing in an automatic carwash anyways? Its doing the same thing to your paint that it did to your wheels. Prevent all issues in future. If you can;t wash at home, head to a DIY coin car wash with buckets and wash mitts and trunk and give your car a wash she deserves.


 +1 man! That really sucks! :facepalm:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Eibachs showed up today. Of course they couldn't get here Friday so I could've had them installed over the weekend. :/ 









On a bright note, the damage appraiser from the city finally came out Friday(2 weeks later!) and took pics of the damage to my car thanks to Officer Poordriver.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

For those looking to brighten up their tips, I know some girl you can pay that will make them Shi...oh wait you guys mean something else lol.

Really though. You can use some really fine bass wool. Brass is less abrasive and the brass will start to fade/break away well before it starts scratching anything. Use the bass wool to break up the stuck on carbon and then use never dull to brighten them up.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Sorry to hear. But what are you doing in an automatic carwash anyways? Its doing the same thing to your paint that it did to your wheels. Prevent all issues in future. If you can;t wash at home, head to a DIY coin car wash with buckets and wash mitts and trunk and give your car a wash she deserves.


 your totally right and i wash my car 99.9%%% myself but in florida have been getting a bad heatwave and its been so brutal that my paint literally had like boil water spots on it that bubbled up , i dont know how to explain it so i was like crap im gunna run through the car wash..never again. at least its a cheap fix but still it should of never happened :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

low_passat said:


> Available at any parts store or Walmart


 I just bought some over the weekend works awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

low_passat said:


> Available at any parts store or Walmart


 I get this stuff for free

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Installed headlight switch ring, lower grille chrome strip and ordered clear corners. The subtle changes. Also waiting on Serge to hurry up and get his **** together so I can install his springs on mine...! :laugh:


 Also just ordered Audi seat switches. 

Anyone know a good quality euro switch that isn't $70?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> Also just ordered Audi seat switches.
> 
> Anyone know a good quality euro switch that isn't $70?


 amazon, 23.00 shipped. I have this one and it is great 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006KZALGC/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> Took some pics last week!
> roads like this with coilovers are really fun!


 Want that MFD!


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

bronz said:


> lowered the front a bit, cant really tell in this pic tho.


 Looks good :thumbup:


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

batkeeper said:


> How involved was the visor label removal? How did you proceed?


 I followed a write up on the mkvi forum. I attempted to remove the visor but couldn't get the wire undone. Soaked a paper towel in rubbing alcohol, rung out the excess and placed it on top of the visor and flipped it over to keep it in place for about 10 min. Peeled off and cleaned the residue. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

DasCC said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


 Specs on that........ looks legit


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Replaced hi-beams and cornering lights with matching 4000k bulbs. It looked dumb whenever I would use my cornering lights or my hi-beams because if the color difference. Now they all pretty much look the same.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got this in the mail yesterday and installed it on my way to work today. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and installed it on my way to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good man


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and installed it on my way to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where did you get that? Been looking for that one. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I just noticed that is a silver piece. Not Golf R

VW -> 2012 -> Golf -> Golf R

Scroll to the bottom and click on the *3 in the diagram*

https://www.getvwparts.com/oem-vw-parts.html


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Where did you get that? Been looking for that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Here you go. 
http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=161011141881


SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I get this stuff for free
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 can you send it to me?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jspirate said:


> If thats the Golf R emblem...
> 
> VW -> 2012 -> Golf -> Golf R
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: 


munnarg said:


> Here you go.
> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=161011141881
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


 I yanked off the GLI part of my wheel (by accident but it worked) does the aluminum part just need some pulling too?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I yanked off the GLI part of my wheel (by accident but it worked) does the aluminum part just need some pulling too?


 Yup it comes off A LOT easier than I thought. Just pull it straight up, or one side at a time.


----------



## lowviscosity (Sep 25, 2006)

*I purchased one.*

Purchased a 2013 Island Gray Metallic, black interior Navi Plus DSG w/tiptronic 2.0T CC 
Traded in the '04 Jetta I had and saw this at the dealership. Took it for a test drive and was sold on another Volkswagen. Don't ban me for not posting pics, I need to get some decent ones.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lowviscosity said:


> Purchased a 2013 Island Gray Metallic, black interior Navi Plus DSG w/tiptronic 2.0T CC
> Traded in the '04 Jetta I had and saw this at the dealership. Took it for a test drive and was sold on another Volkswagen. Don't ban me for not posting pics, I need to get some decent ones.


 Banned


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got my diffuser,


----------



## lowviscosity (Sep 25, 2006)

DasCC said:


> Banned


  

Post above, that would look sick.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> Just got my diffuser,


 I'm also looking for the AMG style exhaust tips but I can only find them at $300+!! :banghead: 

You know any sites that got them cheap??


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

kingtito said:


> I'm also looking for the AMG style exhaust tips but I can only find them at $300+!! :banghead:
> 
> You know any sites that got them cheap??


 nope, they cost around 350 like you have seen. It cost more to produce then standard round tips 

I will not know for sure until they arrive, but I am sure I am going to have to trim the diffuser to get them to fit


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> nope, they cost around 350 like you have seen. It cost more to produce then standard round tips
> 
> I will not know for sure until they arrive, but I am sure I am going to have to trim the diffuser to get them to fit


 Keep us posted.. 

I literally have the same set-up in mind, have all the parts bookmarked on my PC. 

The diffuser I'm getting is the same as the one you posted but that lip you wanted to paint white comes painted silver by the vendor... Here's the link, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...-Silver-Painting-/271146198116#ht_4142wt_1161


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

kingtito said:


> Keep us posted..
> 
> I literally have the same set-up in mind, have all the parts bookmarked on my PC.
> 
> ...


 yeah, that is where I bought mine. I tired to see if they had it in white, but sliver is the only color.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> yeah, that is where I bought mine. I tired to see if they had it in white, but sliver is the only color.


 Cool. 

How much was the shipping and how long did they take?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I paid close to 190 total, ordered on the 6th arrived today. I screwed myself on a mistake they made, the had only the unpainted one for 135 with free shipping. I should have just ordered it, but I decided to ask a question about cutout opening size. They quicly updated the listing and charged for shipping


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I paid close to 190 total, ordered on the 6th arrived today. I screwed myself on a mistake they made, the had only the unpainted one for 135 with free shipping. I should have just ordered it, but I decided to ask a question about cutout opening size. They quicly updated the listing and charged for shipping


 Damn! 

They wouldn't honor the first quote!?! Dagger 

I'm ordering mines this Friday, as long as the wife don't find out. Lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

installed my Tour......R8 coilpacks and new plugs installed, found a oil soaked plug while swapping these out. Anyway results are as follows


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking intake


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice looking intake


 Thanks buddy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> installed my Tour......R8 coilpacks and new plugs installed, found a oil soaked plug while swapping these out. Anyway results are as follows


 Is that CARBONIO Intake>?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Is that CARBONIO Intake>?


 u know it!!!!....my old gansta one to be exact :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> u know it!!!!....my old gansta one to be exact :laugh:


 oh, thats why it looks way too abused.. makes sense 

j/kkkkkkk :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> oh, thats why it looks way too abused.. makes sense
> 
> j/kkkkkkk :laugh:


 ooohhhhh good one


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> ooohhhhh good one


 Thats what SHE said


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I got a oil change and stop by my buddies house and he has a driveway full of VW too ...


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Carbon fiber paddle shifter extensions, love em!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Carbon fiber paddle shifter extensions, love em!


 I think i want to trade my wheel for the one with shifters )) damn it....


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Carbon fiber paddle shifter extensions, love em!


 These just attach with double-sided tape right?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

munnarg said:


> These just attach with double-sided tape right?


 Yes Sir on the back and bottom which seems to be holding up pretty good so far.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I think i want to trade my wheel for the one with shifters )) damn it....


 I can't wait to get the DSG tune and I'll probably only use the paddle shifters!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Yes Sir on the back and bottom which seems to be holding up pretty good so far.


 Link to where you purchased them from? I've been holding out until someone else got them. Wasn't sure how they'd actually look.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Link to where you purchased them from? I've been holding out until someone else got them. Wasn't sure how they'd actually look.


 http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Carbon-Fiber-DSG-Paddle-Extensions.html


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Carbon-Fiber-DSG-Paddle-Extensions.html


 Thanks bro :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Link to where you purchased them from? I've been holding out until someone else got them. Wasn't sure how they'd actually look.


 I've been holding off on them myself cause they seem too huge! I might give them a try though for the simple reason that I have ran out of ideas for me CC...cosmetic that is, hence i haven't posted in a while. Seen several diff colors on eBay...they run around $30. ECS has a pair that's all aluminum, not just the top part but the whole thing, so you see aluminum all the way down to the base...but those are like $130


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

$34.99 delivered from Cali...no 2 week wait from Asia


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> I can't wait to get the DSG tune and I'll probably only use the paddle shifters!


 when are you planing on getting it?  

Heard its good stuff... which one you are going to get?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> $34.99 delivered from Cali...no 2 week wait from Asia


 KOWCC to the rescue again :laugh:. Just bought the one you found. Now to decide between the sports or r-line pedals.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> KOWCC to the rescue again :laugh:. Just bought the one you found. Now to decide between the sports or r-line pedals.


 Ill clean my carpet and post a nice pic of my sport pedals for you tonight.. In the meantime someone else can post their R pedals...then you can compare side by side......personally i like the sport because there's more rubber (grip) on the pedal......but I haven't heard of any grip issues with the R's


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Back when I installed mine I almost went with the R' simply because they have a matching dead pedal .... Then I learned that you can retro fit the R32 dead pedal (a matching sport style), which is what I did. But now you can buy the CC dead pedal ( slightly wider than the r32) on eBay from China.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ill clean my carpet and post a nice pic of my sport pedals for you tonight.. In the meantime someone else can post their R pedals...then you can compare side by side......personally i like the sport because there's more rubber (grip) on the pedal......but I haven't heard of any grip issues with the R's


 Rico got R pedals, he shld post up the picture... I personally going for R Pedals  Just need to get Brake n Gas lol


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just had my front grill painted. I filled in the seam for a cleaner look. I am now prepping the black trim on this grill, lower grill, flog covers to get painted Black with a low gloss Satin Clear


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I just had my front grill painted. I filled in the seam for a cleaner look. I am now prepping the black trim on this grill, lower grill, flog covers to get painted Black with a low gloss Satin Clear


 cant wait to see it on the car bro!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

DSG R-Line Pedals - I like mine!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Ricos are on page 449


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Assuming we all have our settings set the same...as in the number of posts per page


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Ricos are on page 449


 Thanks



KOWCC said:


> Assuming we all have our settings set the same...as in the number of posts per page


Apparently we both did because I found it lol. Guess my mind is made up.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we both did because I found it lol. Guess my mind is made up.


Not giving me a chance to post mine...??!!!! LOL


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cleaned da pipes


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Not giving me a chance to post mine...??!!!! LOL


Go ahead because I haven't seen it with the dead pedal. Can you take one from the higher up so I can see the steering wheel as well. Trying to see which looks better.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Got under it to investigate a leak and...










Scraping subframe static. :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Go ahead because I haven't seen it with the dead pedal. Can you take one from the higher up so I can see the steering wheel as well. Trying to see which looks better.


Just detailed the car...i will post tomorrow with natural light!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Got under it to investigate a leak and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dsg fluid?


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

9r's_CC said:


> DSG R-Line Pedals - I like mine!


Very nice...where did you get those?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> I can't wait to get the DSG tune and I'll probably only use the paddle shifters!


Is the only way to shift after UNI dsg tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

tooke picures.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Dropped my car in for service on Tuesday and was driving my girlfriends sick A3 until I pick my car up today. 










Tuned, all forge motorsport parts, fmic, lowered. Awesome little car and quick. But damn I miss my car and can't wait to get it back today!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Joemero said:


> Very nice...where did you get those?


I got them from ecstuning


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Dropped my car in for service on Tuesday and was driving my girlfriends sick A3 until I pick my car up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur gf got great taste  any side shots of that a3?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my car back with the same fãcking issues from when it went in there. Going to a different dealership on Monday. They are saying my revhang is supposed to be like that. My rpms are sitting in the same position when I put my clutch in and they stay there for at least 3-5 seconds until they start to drop. At times they hang for about 8 seconds.

I'm just sick of it at this point. They told me my car should be running like that. They said that is what the car is supposed to do.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Got my car back with the same fãcking issues from when it went in there. Going to a different dealership on Monday. They are saying my revhang is supposed to be like that. My rpms are sitting in the same position when I put my clutch in and they stay there for at least 3-5 seconds until they start to drop. At times they hang for about 8 seconds.
> 
> I'm just sick of it at this point. They told me my car should be running like that. They said that is what the car is supposed to do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Mg car is doing the same thing
I get it back later and I'll see if they fixed it and I'll get back to u on what they did to if it is fixed


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Mg car is doing the same thing
> I get it back later and I'll see if they fixed it and I'll get back to u on what they did to if it is fixed


Ok. Well with mine, they replaced the clutch switch but that didn't help. They are telling me my car is working as it should but I know it's not. I have an appt with a different dealership for Monday morning so let's see what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Check this out
Leo

http://m.ipetitions.com/#petition/petition-volkswagen-rev-hang-rpm-hang

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

9r's_CC said:


> Carbon fiber paddle shifter extensions, love em!


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Il il il il il il il il il il il il il il il il il il*

Cruise/Meet Illinois Area  Lets go!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6115611-SUNDAY-Funday-MEET-Cruise-8.18.13


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Installed this, love it so far.

Also washed and clay bar it, it amazing how it get the impurities out, especially the brake dust the gets on the car and shows up at little rust spots, especially on a white car


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the air intake did you custom make it or can you post a link to where you got it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> I like the air intake did you custom make it or can you post a link to where you got it


Its Neuspeed  Says on the silicon tubing 

http://www.neuspeed.com/651092-neuspeed-p-flo-air-intake-kit.html

here you go


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> thanks


There are two versions, make sure you buy the one for your engine code 

If you have no air pump ( engine is NOT CBFA) then here's the correct part

http://www.neuspeed.com/310/0/0/1491/651091-neuspeed-p-flo-air-intake-kit.html


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

SabatCC said:


> Installed this, love it so far.
> 
> Also washed and clay bar it, it amazing how it get the impurities out, especially the brake dust the gets on the car and shows up at little rust spots, especially on a white car


when i wash my car, that area where the filter is located gets very wet.
do you have any issues with getting your filter wet? or do you cover
it before washing?

i suppose driving rain will get it wet too?


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

im looking for a cai because I have 1 that I made my self and its alright but I like the clean looking heatshiled rather that the crappy plastic I put on there , my question is when I took out the oem intake it had that air pump hose but it had a blue plastic on the other end basically blocking it .. am guessing the car doesn't need it if its blocked anyways right .. ? so far I haven't gotten any codes but just thought ill ask ..


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I can't recall who's cc it was, but I just saw it on european car magazine covering southernworthersee 7


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

If u dont have the tube coming out in front of the stock airbox like KOW circled then ur ccta....the tube underneath with the blue thing is for water drainage out of the stock airbox


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

got it thank you.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Check this out
> Leo
> 
> http://m.ipetitions.com/#petition/petition-volkswagen-rev-hang-rpm-hang
> ...


Interesting... Well I got my car back today, will post a picture of the service sheet with all that was done to it in a bit
So you can take a look at it. Car is epic again with the stage 2+  couldn't be happier


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Interesting... Well I got my car back today, will post a picture of the service sheet with all that was done to it in a bit
> So you can take a look at it. Car is epic again with the stage 2+  couldn't be happier


I'd it fixed? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'd it fixed?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Everything but the rev hang... Lol

His and hers


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's the things they found wrong and fixed on my car


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

What about the rev hang? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> What about the rev hang?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


They couldn't fix it.. It doesn't bother me as much now that I know it's a common thing so I'm just gona let that be


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not going to. I either want a reason why it does it, and not a bs reason. Or I want it fixed. Either way, I need answers

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm not going to. I either want a reason why it does it, and not a bs reason. Or I want it fixed. Either way, I need answers
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Good luck man.. And when u get one share with us. I have a few friends that are VW/AUDI techs so I'll ask them later today and see if they know anything regarding the issue


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Good luck man.. And when u get one share with us. I have a few friends that are VW/AUDI techs so I'll ask them later today and see if they know anything regarding the issue


Will do and much obliged.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6115611


----------



## Trek2422 (Aug 5, 2013)

But what makes it a VW thing? How/why did it start?[/QUOTE]

My guess is it started back in the hippy days of the VW Bus when they put peace signs on them. 
Since then the "stickers" have evolved.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bye Bye CC....








Hello new member
















2.0Turrboooo


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bye Bye CC....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Your muscles and that Beetle are a match made in heaven! Now you just need that mini vase and a sunflower.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Where do i clip it, Kareem?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Where do i clip it, Kareem?


Sorry I don't roll that way...


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Bye Bye CC....
> 
> Hello new member
> 
> 2.0Turrboooo


Nice! Congrats on the Beetle Turbo!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol are you calling me names? 

Dnt hate cz mine is 2014 N urs is 12!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

i still dont understand why the beetle has a boost gauge but the GTI doesnt, lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Found a spot 

















Got the jack to swap the wheels off!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

10 bucks says the CC didn't go bye bye. That's a loaner tag on it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> 10 bucks says the CC didn't go bye bye. That's a loaner tag on it


Anyone betting here?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Anyone betting here?


Not to mention regular tag on it instead of paper tag, less than a 1/4 tank of gas


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> i still dont understand why the beetle has a boost gauge but the GTI doesnt, lol


They are trying to make it more appealing for men to drive maybe.....still not enough.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Not to mention regular tag on it instead of paper tag, less than a 1/4 tank of gas


In IL most legit dealerships giving u permanent tag n nor temp plate


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> In IL most legit dealerships giving u permanent tag n nor temp plate


Was like that in WI as well. They were giving permanent tags. But here in NC, you get temp paper tag and receive the regular plate later in the mail.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> They are trying to make it more appealing for men to drive maybe.....still not enough.


Is this masculine enough?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Is this masculine enough?


Powahhhhhhh


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Serge, I dont think you would ever do such a thing as bad as that. No matter how stupid you are.:wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Serge, I dont think you would ever do such a thing as bad as that. No matter how stupid you are.:wave:


Watch ur language, im not ur homeboy! 
I told you b4 to watch it, come on man, be adult n main be respectful


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Dont offend bettle drivers or call them names


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Dont offend bettle drivers or call them names


Itsnt just bettle its TURBO Bettle


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Why can't we all be each others homeboys and get along....driving a beetle is the first step to bromance....lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Why can't we all be each others homeboys and get along....driving a beetle is the first step to bromance....lol


LoLz My new Bettle whld smoke all ya cc's out here 

That wld be a bromance


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> LoLz My new Bettle whld smoke all ya cc's out here
> 
> That wld be a bromance


Believe or not, that's a true statement...I don't mess with beetle turbos...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> LoLz My new Bettle whld smoke all ya cc's out here
> 
> That wld be a bromance


Maybe all the APR guys, but not my Neuspeed tuned beast.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Believe or not, that's a true statement...I don't mess with beetle turbos...


Really? Are they that much quicker than our cc?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Believe or not, that's a true statement...I don't mess with beetle turbos...





RICO85 said:


> Maybe all the APR guys, but not my Neuspeed tuned beast.


Or my CC on meth and 100 file GIAC baby!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You show-offs....with your modded CCs.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You show-offs....with your modded CCs.


Oh u know u want to be a show off too and throw a K04 on


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh u know u want to be a show off too and throw a K04 on


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


>


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally its done @4am CST!

Happy 










Hope decals fit and go on tomorrow


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Watch ur language, im not ur homeboy!
> I told you b4 to watch it, come on man, be adult n main be respectful


Wow, don't take it so harsh dude. We are all friends here. Whether you told me before or not I don't remember because I don't think I've ever said anything bad to you or about you. But if you can't take the way that I am I guess we will not be good acquaintances. You need to have a rough exterior with me. When I speak, I speak like I am taking with my friends. Especially with people that I have been talking to for months on end. Now if you feel disrespected, my bad Serge. But that is how I talk around friends, you were included in that friend category. Obviously I don't know you all that well but I was assuming we were going to continue to get to know one another. If you can't get use to it, then I guess we really won't get along too well. 

And what do you mean one of my homeboys? I don't know what you meant by that. Was that a dig on me or my ethnic background? Again I didn't mean any harm by my comments but if you took offense to it, then my bad. If you can't handle the way that I speak/type then I will no longer direct comments, jokes or comments with jokes in them towards you. I guess I have to speak to you like I'm speaking to my boss and I don't mind doing that but I thought we were kind of cool.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RICO85 said:


> Maybe all the APR guys, but not my Neuspeed tuned beast.


Not my APR either. BRING IT ON!!!

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't take it personally bro... Serge just got a little emotional after driving that Beetle all day. Seems to be a side effect lol. 



cleanmk2gti said:


> Wow, don't take it so harsh dude. We are all friends here. Whether you told me before or not I don't remember because I don't think I've ever said anything bad to you or about you. But if you can't take the way that I am I guess we will not be good acquaintances. You need to have a rough exterior with me. When I speak, I speak like I am taking with my friends. Especially with people that I have been talking to for months on end. Now if you feel disrespected, my bad Serge. But that is how I talk around friends, you were included in that friend category. Obviously I don't know you all that well but I was assuming we were going to continue to get to know one another. If you can't get use to it, then I guess we really won't get along too well.
> 
> And what do you mean one of my homeboys? I don't know what you meant by that. Was that a dig on me or my ethnic background? Again I didn't mean any harm by my comments but if you took offense to it, then my bad. If you can't handle the way that I speak/type then I will no longer direct comments, jokes or comments with jokes in them towards you. I guess I have to speak to you like I'm speaking to my boss and I don't mind doing that but I thought we were kind of cool.
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!




SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Getting my NGP Type 1 coilovers installed as we speak. Not going crazy low right off the bat. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

went to a little vag meet the other night and snapped some pictures










popo wanted to get into the pictures too ;]] (no, seriously, they purposely parked in the back of the audis to take some pictures) :beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Not my APR either. BRING IT ON!!!
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Or my stage 2+  hahaha I took on a 370z last night. Went go karting with a few friends who all have 350/370z most of which are boosted. Raced a non boosted and walked him  pretty cool that my 4 door 4 seater, groceries getter took on his little sports car


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> Or my stage 2+  hahaha I took on a 370z last night. Went go karting with a few friends who all have 350/370z most of which are boosted. Raced a non boosted and walked him  pretty cool that my 4 door 4 seater, groceries getter took on his little sports car


Remember mine is stage 2 as well

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Did a bit of wrapping. Also, got the check from the city to fix the damage caused by officer Baddriver. yay!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Numitor said:


> Did a bit of wrapping. Also, got the check from the city to fix the damage caused by officer Baddriver. yay!


Looks good. And what was the total damage? Did they admit fault right away?

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Numitor said:


> Did a bit of wrapping. Also, got the check from the city to fix the damage caused by officer Baddriver. yay!


Nice! I was wondering what the rear window trim would look like in carbon fiber.:thumbup:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks good. And what was the total damage? Did they admit fault right away?
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


$2,347.80. Yeah, they had to too. It was pretty obvious who's fault it was.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

New sticker!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> New sticker!


Nice!!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

munnarg said:


> Getting my NGP Type 1 coilovers installed as we speak. Not going crazy low right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but you should


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Or my stage 2+  hahaha I took on a 370z last night. Went go karting with a few friends who all have 350/370z most of which are boosted. Raced a non boosted and walked him  pretty cool that my 4 door 4 seater, groceries getter took on his little sports car





cleanmk2gti said:


> Remember mine is stage 2 as well
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Silly Apr guys  jk jk :laugh:


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> New sticker!


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Finally its done @4am CST!
> 
> Happy
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got these


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

early morning


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Awesome pic :thumbup:


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> early morning


WOW!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

x2, close up of those side mirror caps pls!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> x2, close up of those side mirror caps pls!


LOL! yes please i would also like a close up


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Just got these


oh boy!.. LOL hahaha copying KOWCC i see  whose up next? :banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mEed said:


> oh boy!.. LOL hahaha copying KOWCC i see  whose up next? :banghead:


umpkin: i need wheels first


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Started a little cleanup in the engine bay to get ready for socal at the beginning of next month. I know it's kind of bad, but it's coming along. Using 303 aerospace protectant to get everything nice looking right now.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice!!!....doesn't look too bad for all the miles u drive....i have to do mine as well but i prolly wont do it til the day before or ssomething cuz all the dust storms we've been having lately


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Need to do this in our Tiguan once I get out of my laziness...


----------



## gamotua (Aug 11, 2013)

*Never should have heard about plastidip!*

Dipped all emblems and did the front grill leaving the center 2 chrome strips. I've had the car a week. Roomie has had one since 2010. Had to get one. I really do love these cars!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> x2, close up of those side mirror caps pls!


The side mirrors are stock.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> The side mirrors are stock.


Oh, they looked aluminum in that pic!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea they did from the shadowing


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea they did from the shadowing


Well Plastidip now makes Aluminum spray...I'm all over that!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> early morning


Early bird gets the worm and the great shots! beautiful photo and ride!




Stero1D said:


> Just got these


Nice plate man!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Just got these


Blegh, just the standard plate? :screwy:

eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Blegh, just the standard plate? :screwy:
> 
> eace:


Well im not fan of blackhawks or other american bullshieet


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Well Plastidip now makes Aluminum spray...I'm all over that!


Subscribed for that!!! opcorn::beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Back when I installed mine I almost went with the R' simply because they have a matching dead pedal .... Then I learned that you can retro fit the R32 dead pedal (a matching sport style), which is what I did. But now you can buy the CC dead pedal ( slightly wider than the r32) on eBay from China.


Sweet man! Do you have the PN by any chance?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Ill clean my carpet and post a nice pic of my sport pedals for you tonight.. In the meantime someone else can post their R pedals...then you can compare side by side......personally i like the sport because there's more rubber (grip) on the pedal......but I haven't heard of any grip issues with the R's


You won't have any traction issue at all! But since they have less rubber, the aluminum will scratch easier than the ones on the Sport/GTI/GLI option.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! Do you have the PN by any chance?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Beto


Mfg Part#1K1864551SUB

I bought from ECS

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKV--3.2/Interior/Pedal/ES2063847/


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Do we know whether or not the GTI pedals fit on these? I might as well just take my GTI pedals off and see if they fit. Im just so facking lazy though


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

finally Lowered it with H&R springs 

URL=http://s78.photobucket.com/user/kenho3j0ker/media/after.jpg.html]







[/URL]

ps. i'll get better pics soon


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> finally Lowered it with H&R springs
> 
> URL=http://s78.photobucket.com/user/kenho3j0ker/media/after.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

bagged or not, you decide


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> bagged or not, you decide


I wana say not lol


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> bagged or not, you decide


for sure coils


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Well im not fan of blackhawks or other american bullshieet


GET OUT! :laugh:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Purchased Nitto Invo tires. Went with 245/35/19. What a difference over my previous tires. Quiet, and rides much better. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> finally Lowered it with H&R springs
> 
> URL=http://s78.photobucket.com/user/kenho3j0ker/media/after.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


Looks good for springs only drop



Mantvis said:


> bagged or not, you decide


Mmmmmmmmmmm BLQs :heart:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

those look like a B1tch to clean


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> those look like a B1tch to clean


Power wash em every few days! FTW:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> bagged or not, you decide


 :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> those look like a B1tch to clean


Yes they are....but totally worth the effort. 









Ever since I got these.... I have lost 3 fingers and a toe cleaning them


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got really pissed off and considered trading my CC today. Took it into the dealership to have the valve cover gasket checked out, 6 hours later i'm waiting through dealership and Fedelity (power train) to figure out if they want to cover a stupid gasket or not. It's ridiculous and completely unacceptable on VW's part, odd part is it's not the dealerships fault they were in my corner the entire time. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth and wondering just how much of a joke my extended warranty is since apparently that doesn't cover anything as well? I think i'm going to cash it out here soon and use the money to fix my VW for the future.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

MrRline said:


> Got really pissed off and considered trading my CC today. Took it into the dealership to have the valve cover gasket checked out, 6 hours later i'm waiting through dealership and Fedelity (power train) to figure out if they want to cover a stupid gasket or not. It's ridiculous and completely unacceptable on VW's part, odd part is it's not the dealerships fault they were in my corner the entire time. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth and wondering just how much of a joke my extended warranty is since apparently that doesn't cover anything as well? I think i'm going to cash it out here soon and use the money to fix my VW for the future.


Fedelity is one ex-warranties that are a PITA. I've had alot of those come thru the shop and it seems like they are changing their ways. They are not the only ones trying to NOT cover things. If your advisor is smart he'll keep pushing and they'll fix it. I had one car for a week before I got everything covered except one thing. My advisor was calling twice a day after the inspector came out.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

vwauditek25 said:


> Fedelity is one ex-warranties that are a PITA. I've had alot of those come thru the shop and it seems like they are changing their ways. They are not the only ones trying to NOT cover things. If your advisor is smart he'll keep pushing and they'll fix it. I had one car for a week before I got everything covered except one thing. My advisor was calling twice a day after the inspector came out.


Honestly it's just madness that it takes 6 hours to get confirmation to cover something. I ended up wasting nearly 8 hours and my entire day at this place for a rubber gasket! it's madness! At this point i'm afraid to even try to use my extended warranty. I'm not even sure it covers anything and even if I wanted to I have no idea where to find out what it covers. Volkswagen has shrouded this like it's some kind of secret. Even last week a member on here got lucky for a high pressure fuel pump, but that was only after contacting vwofa.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

I finally took a proper video :-D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c20dJvpLwAU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

Oh man, I was on the edge about this or the Billy Boat. I think my decision has been made, that thing sounds amazing !


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Aydoe said:


> Oh man, I was on the edge about this or the Billy Boat. I think my decision has been made, that thing sounds amazing !


^ lol apr=billy boat.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> ^ lol apr=billy boat.


Eewww so i have Apr on my car?!?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Eewww so i have Apr on my car?!?!?!? :laugh:


110% APR  time to change ur tune and go w best


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

I tried to CA ch the nice gargle and burble it gives off. Love it.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn that was loud, but sounded great. How does it sound in the car and at highway speeds? I drive almost 100 miles a day, so a drone would drive me insane.




MTJ061289 said:


> I finally took a proper video :-D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c20dJvpLwAU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Almost at 30k miles so I cleaned up my interior. Washed and conditioned the leather too with this Lexal kit off amazon. I'd recomend it :thumbup:
















Hard to tell but the seats look alive again!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Almost at 30k miles so I cleaned up my interior. Washed and conditioned the leather too with this Lexal kit off amazon. I'd recomend it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou I want to do that to my seats. Nice. I will buy some today. Except I don't have Leather. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Apr tune keeps destroying my coilpacks! Starting to get pissed off now and volkswagen won't put the redtops on it under warrantee...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Apr tune keeps destroying my coilpacks! Starting to get pissed off now and volkswagen won't put the redtops on it under warrantee...


Just get em off ebay for 80 bux and save time n hassle with going to the dealership bro...

i been there and got sick of driving there and waiting...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Just get em off ebay for 80 bux and save time n hassle with going to the dealership bro...
> 
> i been there and got sick of driving there and waiting...


That's what I might do if the problem isn't fixed today


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> That's what I might do if the problem isn't fixed today


they cnt fix it, they wil be changing those like morons! Instead og putting red Tops! 

I went thru 2 coilpack changes withing 3 weeks last november n said F IT!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> they cnt fix it, they wil be changing those like morons! Instead og putting red Tops!
> 
> I went thru 2 coilpack changes withing 3 weeks last november n said F IT!


I don't get why they can't just put the redtops on it since they KNOW it fixes the issue


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I don't get why they can't just put the redtops on it since they KNOW it fixes the issue


No idea... prlly cz its not Vehicle specified part!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> No idea... prlly cz its not Vehicle specified part!


I guess, but it states that its for 2.0tsi engines...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

haven't really done much to my CC.... but I bought vinyl cutter to make more stickers....


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> Ou I want to do that to my seats. Nice. I will buy some today. Except I don't have Leather.


Please don't do that.
Never put leather products on vinyl. 
If that same brand has an interior clearer or vinyl spray get that instead.
Otherwise you will have an oily mess on your hands and possibly clothes. 




llo07brasil said:


> I guess, but it states that its for 2.0tsi engines...


I agree, get the red ones and be done with it.
Never go into limp mode again.


----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

MrRline said:


> ^ lol apr=billy boat.


Not quite sure what you mean, I know that apr makes the billy boat; however the video he posted was of a borla exhaust....


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Aydoe said:


> Not quite sure what you mean, I know that apr makes the billy boat; however the video he posted was of a borla exhaust....


You guys are paying how much for these exhaust systems? My custom exhaust cost maybe 250-300 with the catless dp installed and all. And well IMO it sounds pretty damn good


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

Installed load bars and bike racks.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Crappy vid but just to give u guys an idea that haven't seen it yet 
http://youtu.be/9snqHLck7G0
http://youtu.be/kJF6VkHy8PA

And yes I revved a bit on cold start I know it's bad, not something I ever do but did that one time for video's sake


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Aydoe said:


> Not quite sure what you mean, I know that apr makes the billy boat; however the video he posted was of a borla exhaust....


Opposite. At one point in time Billy Boat was the manufacture of APR system. I believe this is no longer true with the RSC APR put out. I could be wrong on RSC but I know BB made APR. Which is why i have BB DP. Saved $$$ and got the same thing.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

just received AMG quad style tips. Going tomorrow to see about a custom exhaust since no aftermarket solution is available


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> just received AMG quad style tips. Going tomorrow to see about a custom exhaust since no aftermarket solution is available


This should look real nice if done properly! Can't wait to see how it turns out. :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> 110% APR  time to change ur tune and go w best


NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!....i stick with the best bro....holds records for stock turbo and k04, can't beat that....plus the shop that does GIAC is better then the other tuner shops around here



llo07brasil said:


> Apr tune keeps destroying my coilpacks! Starting to get pissed off now and volkswagen won't put the redtops on it under warrantee...


Come to the dark side my son....  ....u know u want to....


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice tips


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't remember who but someone asked for a pic of my gf's a3
Well here it is


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> That's what I might do if the problem isn't fixed today


Best price out there I've seen is $70 for the set of 4

www.deutscheautoparts.com


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

A3 looks clean....i cant wait to get my wife into a DUB/VAG car


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Received and installed my Audi style seat buttons. Ordered Lamin-X "Tint" Tail Light film for a R-Line cherry red. Hoping this works so I don't have to take the plunge at $430 on ECS for actual R-Line taillights... The "Tint" color is only 6% so I'm hoping that adds the deep cherry look. Only time will tell!


----------



## brndnbrlw (Jul 14, 2013)

*Custom Decals, Graphics or Stripes*

Anybody put custom graphics on their CC? I love the APR livery, but I don't think a CC could pull off what those R8's they have do. Just curious to see what they would look like with various art setups.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

brndnbrlw said:


> Anybody put custom graphics on their CC? I love the APR livery, but I don't think a CC could pull off what those R8's they have do. Just curious to see what they would look like with various art setups.


I've contacted APR before about the fender stripes they put on their "beta" cars but they don't sell them. If I was going for a street look and not a classy look, I'd definitely want them.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> Received and installed my Audi style seat buttons. Ordered Lamin-X "Tint" Tail Light film for a R-Line cherry red. Hoping this works so I don't have to take the plunge at $430 on ECS for actual R-Line taillights... The "Tint" color is only 6% so I'm hoping that adds the deep cherry look. Only time will tell!


I tried the Lanix gun smoked, and took it off because it just didn't look that good. I ended up buying OEM Rline Taillights. You can get a full set for 365 shipped from https://keffervwparts.com/


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

kaeo773 said:


> just received AMG quad style tips. Going tomorrow to see about a custom exhaust since no aftermarket solution is available


looking forward to seeing the end result! :thumbup:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I tried the Lanix gun smoked, and took it off because it just didn't look that good. I ended up buying OEM Rline Taillights. You can get a full set for 365 shipped from https://keffervwparts.com/


I don't like dark tinted tail lights. The Gun Smoke is 12% so I'm hoping the 6% looks better. I'm sure it won't look exact but I just want them a tad darker so they don't look like a sore thumb... I've seen pictures of the 6% on other cars but never a CC. From the looks on other cars, it looks right.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Damn that was loud, but sounded great. How does it sound in the car and at highway speeds? I drive almost 100 miles a day, so a drone would drive me insane.


Drone really isn't a problem. It'd louder yes, but pleasantly so. It gets decently quiet once you're cruising.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed new carbon fiber paddle shifter extensions today. Will probably test them out tomorrow on my way to work. Waiting on my chrome seat adjustment switches as well. Might finally order those R-line pedals.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Euro markers finally arrived.


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

Got my 3SDM 0.06 installed, 18x8.5 all around. Picts coming.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> just received AMG quad style tips. Going tomorrow to see about a custom exhaust since no aftermarket solution is available


You need custom work done to get the exhaust tips to fit? For some reason I figured I could just cut the tips off the stock unit and just weld these on. How the tips fit in the diffuser openings? Like I said I had this same setup in mind. Can't wait to see how it turns out! Good taste bro!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm officially on my 5th set of wheels...


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

MSD said:


> Installed load bars and bike racks.


Very nice! what brand bike rack? I'm thinking of getting a Thule. Any wind noise at high speeds coming from the rack?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Washed both the MKVI and the CC.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I'm officially on my 5th set of wheels...


Do you get bored with your set and like to switch it up, or is the ride to harsh on 20's?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can someone recommend a good Ebay seller for chrome switches that are of good quality?
The ones that I got look awful... Instead of chrome, the tips were painted silver and the 
markings were way to big and misaligned.



















Don't buy from Ebay seller "reach_autopart". Poor quality products and very long shipping times.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

van33 said:


> Do you get bored with your set and like to switch it up, or is the ride to harsh on 20's?


Never bored, they look amazing, the ride is a little ruff especially with the roads around the DC Metro area. I carpool for my commute and that means that I usually have 4 adults in the car and the back would rub if I have any extra weight in the trunk and going over bumps at highway speeds.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

Joemero said:


> Very nice! what brand bike rack? I'm thinking of getting a Thule. Any wind noise at high speeds coming from the rack?


Load bars are VW and the bike racks are Volvo branded Thule Criterium 598. Works well for road bikes, but using it with my 2003 Cannondale Jekyl 800 is a bit tricky due to the frame and fatter tires. Having said that, I had no issues @ 70+. Wind noise is there but bareable IMO. MPG took a 2 to 3 hit on the highyway, although I'm still testing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Can someone recommend a good Ebay seller for chrome switches that are of good quality?
> The ones that I got look awful... Instead of chrome, the tips were painted silver and the
> markings were way to big and misaligned.
> 
> ...


They all suck i thnk! I had issues w one i got as well! Oem is only way to go


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

kingtito said:


> You need custom work done to get the exhaust tips to fit? For some reason I figured I could just cut the tips off the stock unit and just weld these on. How the tips fit in the diffuser openings? Like I said I had this same setup in mind. Can't wait to see how it turns out! Good taste bro!


I will need to trim the diffuser a bit to get it to work for sure, the tips are just a little wide. I am taking it to a custom exhaust shop today, so I hope everything can work how I planned it.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I will need to trim the diffuser a bit to get it to work for sure, the tips are just a little wide. I am taking it to a custom exhaust shop today, so I hope everything can work how I planned it.


Please take a pic from under the car when you get the dual so I can have an idea, my exhaust guy says its difficult to achieve it


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Please take a pic from under the car when you get the dual so I can have an idea, my exhaust guy says its difficult to achieve it


this is what I did, take a look at this link and print out the pictures. It is a cheat sheet to show the exhaust guy the bends that will need to be made.

http://www.seekpart.com/company/95435/products/20126151444127116462089475.html


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> this is what I did, take a look at this link and print out the pictures. It is a cheat sheet to show the exhaust guy the bends that will need to be made.
> 
> http://www.seekpart.com/company/95435/products/20126151444127116462089475.html


if you have 2.0t this will not work..
our fuel tank and spare tire compartment is a different shape than the 3.2, therefore no room for a exhaust on the right side. But i know that there is a way to make a real second exhaust its just not that easy :beer:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> if you have 2.0t this will not work..
> our fuel tank and spare tire compartment is a different shape than the 3.2, therefore no room for a exhaust on the right side. But i know that there is a way to make a real second exhaust its just not that easy :beer:


didn't know that, I will find out today what is possible when they get the car on the rack


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> didn't know that, I will find out today what is possible when they get the car on the rack


well that exhaust shape will not work 100%, if you do want some thing like that youll have to got to like 1-1.5inch wide pipe


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I tried the Lanix gun smoked, and took it off because it just didn't look that good. I ended up buying OEM Rline Taillights. You can get a full set for 365 shipped from https://keffervwparts.com/


Are these the ones your talking about? 



> ELECTRICAL / REAR LAMPS / TAIL LAMPS / Tail lamp assy
> Tail lamp assy 2009-12, OUTER, w/R-Line pkg Left
> 
> MSRP Core ? Online Price
> ...


and look like this?










Sorry for the noob questions, I'm new to the VW world.. :laugh:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

kingtito said:


> Are these the ones your talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, I would love to have the 2013 taillights. I bought the 2009-2012 Rline Tailights

tail lamp assy 2009-12, OUTER, w/R-Line pkg Left & Right = 107.25
tail lamp assy 2009-12, INNER, w/R-Line pkg Right & left = 73.50


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> They all suck i thnk! I had issues w one i got as well! Oem is only way to go


Are you the same guy who insisted there's no point when I showed you the OEM parts?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Are you the same guy who insisted there's no point when I showed you the OEM parts?


Lmao.... U showed me OEM part? U mean old euro version of the switches? one that no1 seen in the USA? 


i got oem switches, boyyyy, pleaaaseeee


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao.... U showed me OEM part? U mean old euro version of the switches?
> 
> i got oem switches, boyyyy, pleaaaseeee


Ahahah it's not old... and it looks better IMO. Of course, tastes vary..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Ahahah it's not old... and it looks better IMO. Of course, tastes vary..


Better or not, no1 has those in the USA


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Pic of the day?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Pic of the day?


thats a nice one! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kingtito said:


> Are these the ones your talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's my '13 R-Line tail light


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Great picture indeed...

Guys what chromed Audi seat switches are you buying? The ones for the A4 (I assume)?
What model year?

Or better yet, what part numbers?

I'd very much like chromed switches as well. I already bought the chinese ones but they don't fit well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Great picture indeed...
> 
> Guys what chromed Audi seat switches are you buying? The ones for the A4 (I assume)?
> What model year?
> ...


I got ones off ebay and they fit perfect, i believe they are listed as Q5 ones


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got tracking info for SHS.... Ummmmm.. Excited....


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Deutche Auto Parts is offering an OEM set for a good price.



van33 said:


> Can someone recommend a good Ebay seller for chrome switches that are of good quality?
> The ones that I got look awful... Instead of chrome, the tips were painted silver and the
> markings were way to big and misaligned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asian kyle (Feb 15, 2011)

tininted and plasti dipped the rims


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Asian kyle said:


> tininted and plasti dipped the rims


plasti dip your turn signals


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Took this shot on Friday.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Took this shot on Friday.


Nice! Rim size?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kingtito said:


> Nice! Rim size?


19s 9.5 all around miro111 :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Asian kyle said:


> tininted and plasti dipped the rims


What are rims?



DasCC said:


> plasti dip your turn signals


He should nightshade them, not plastidip. If he was to plastidip them no light would shine through at all.



kingtito said:


> Nice! Rim size?


Again, what are rims??


I knew, I know. I'm a jerk.


Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> What are rims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao! 

jerk jerk... :laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed chrome seat adjustment switches. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Asian kyle said:


> tininted and plasti dipped the rims





notamechanic said:


> Took this shot on Friday.





munnarg said:


> Installed chrome seat adjustment switches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet to all of you all! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

i let her rape my wallet a little today. Nitto motivo tires for the rear after discovering the inside tread went from rubber to metal


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

MrRline said:


> i let her rape my wallet a little today. Nitto motivo tires for the rear after discovering the inside tread went from rubber to metal


Check your alignment.


----------



## Asian kyle (Feb 15, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> What are rims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stock rims


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> this is what I did, take a look at this link and print out the pictures. It is a cheat sheet to show the exhaust guy the bends that will need to be made.
> 
> http://www.seekpart.com/company/95435/products/20126151444127116462089475.html


You went to corwell, didnt you?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Asian kyle said:


> stock rims


I think you mean wheels... 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

He probably means whatever he wants to call them lol. Wheels, rims, donuts, spinners, circles, what does it matter. I stopped getting on here cause of hate and talking crap. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> He probably means whatever he wants to call them lol. Wheels, rims, donuts, spinners, circles, what does it matter. I stopped getting on here cause of hate and talking crap. Just my 2 cents.


:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Oem is only way to go


Amen. Do it right the first time or don't bother doing it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> He probably means whatever he wants to call them lol. Wheels, rims, donuts, spinners, circles, what does it matter. I stopped getting on here cause of hate and talking crap. Just my 2 cents.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> They all suck i thnk! I had issues w one i got as well! Oem is only way to go


Thanks... Just bought OEM's. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

van33 said:


> Thanks... Just bought OEM's. I've learned my lesson.


Where did you get them?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Where did you get them?


eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310687765650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The guy claims that they're oem and said that I could even verify it using the part number. He also said that if they're not oem, he'll send me a refund. Wish me luck!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310687765650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The guy claims that they're oem and said that I could even verify it using the part number. He also said that if they're not oem, he'll send me a refund. Wish me luck!


Good luck! But for sure you won't have any issue!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> He probably means whatever he wants to call them lol. Wheels, rims, donuts, spinners, circles, what does it matter. I stopped getting on here cause of hate and talking crap. Just my 2 cents.


Its not hate nor talking crap. If you guys looked at my comment you can see I was joking. So if he was not bothered by the comment why would you even care? 

Most of us, that have been in this certain area of the Vortex for a while, get along and know how each other joke around. Then we have guys like yourself who come in here and try to tell us what we are doing wrong.

I know I speak for myself and some others when I say, no one cares why you stopped getting on the vortex. You are more than welcome to chat with us and tell us what you did to your CC and have a good time. But dont start getting on us about what we are doing or saying "wrong". Try to get to know us before you start making judgement calls like that. You are an outsider looking in on this thread and it may seem as though some of us come off like d*cks, and some of us do like myself, but if you do not know us then do not come in here and act like we are the ones that are "hating" or "talking crap". 

Oh BTW, that was just my 5 cents


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> He probably means whatever he wants to call them lol. Wheels, rims, donuts, spinners, circles, what does it matter. I stopped getting on here cause of hate and talking crap. Just my 2 cents.


Well said Austin

X2, exactly why you don't see me on here anymore! I wouldn't call it all "hate" but also childish stupidity and no value-added BS that is a complete waste of my time. In the last year i learned a lot, shared a lot and truly enjoyed this place.....those feelings are long gone. Between juggling work, family, kids, as well as 100s of other social media networks, the last thing I want to do is sift through pages of BS before finally getting to something that actually references our CCs. It's truly a disgrace in my opinion! Members that veer off "several" times from the subject at hand should be immediately banned. I would like to find out what it takes to be an administrator so that I can do some major housecleaning...but then again it goes back to allocation of my time....its just not worth it.


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

van33 said:


> eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310687765650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The guy claims that they're oem and said that I could even verify it using the part number. He also said that if they're not oem, he'll send me a refund. Wish me luck!


These are chinese oem...low quality compared with european products. In usa you don't have the posibility to buy european stuff? The euro switches for CC begins with 3C8 INSTEAD 5ND


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

*Was finally able to get rid of the tacky GLI badge*


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ronniejamesdio said:


> These are chinese oem...low quality compared with european products. In usa you don't have the posibility to buy european stuff? The euro switches for CC begins with 3C8 INSTEAD 5ND


Hmm... Here's the exact same part @ DeutscheAutoParts and their part number doesn't start with a 3C8 either... It starts with a 5K. I wonder where these are made cause according to the site, it's a genuine Volkswagen part.

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/CC/2009-2012/Interior/5K4-998-125/191/255

One thing is for sure, if I get the parts from Ebay and they look inferior to the original ones, it going back :laugh:.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Purchased Pinnacle intermediate swirl remover kit from autogeek.net. They are currently having a 20% off sale until 11:59PM tonight. The coupon code is Labor2013


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

van33 said:


> hmm... Here's the exact same part @ deutscheautoparts and their part number doesn't start with a 3c8 either... It starts with a 5k. I wonder where these are made cause according to the site, it's a genuine volkswagen part.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/view/vw/cc/2009-2012/interior/5k4-998-125/191/255
> 
> one thing is for sure, if i get the parts from ebay and they look inferior to the original ones, it going back :laugh:.


5k = europe
5nd = china

3C8 switch:









5K switch:









3C8 is my favorite...european switch = chrome, chinese switch = dark brushed aluminium


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Why wld u need euro?
U can get US spec switch! Who cares!


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know US specs, I live in Europe...all I want to tell is that those chinese switches are not build with quality in mind


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

Sorry for the dirty car picture! (Still in the body shop until Monday) 

My CC R Line was hit from behind a couple weeks ago.. so, while getting her all fixed up I took another guy's idea and decided to add a little carbon fiber to mine. 

The new spoiler is on the way and will be done the same.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Washing my car.... For big meat!

Who from chicagoland ccers is going tomorrow???
Event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/151557508355256/

Lets get as many CC as possible


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Puddle lights and license plate leds.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

*new tint*

Finally got this bad girl tinted. Llumar 30% front, 20% back and rear windows.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Joemero said:


> Finally got this bad girl tinted. Llumar 30% front, 20% back and rear windows.


Looks great and that is a wonderful color for the CC :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Looks great and that is a wonderful color for the CC :thumbup:



+1


----------



## baltas (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm from Chicago, just bought my CC today! I'll definitely have to check out that event


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

baltas said:


> I'm from Chicago, just bought my CC today! I'll definitely have to check out that event


Congratulations. Any pictures? Which options did you get?

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

made some stickers..... will be on my CC..... 

























and I'm going to get 40k service tomorrow from forum member.... in NJ.


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

*And while we were taking pictures*

And while we were taking pictures of the tint...you all aren't going to believe this, the mailman drove up to my driveway with a box...The new Clear Turns!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Joemero said:


> And while we were taking pictures of the tint...you all aren't going to believe this, the mailman drove up to my driveway with a box...The new Clear Turns!




Looks awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

baltas said:


> I'm from Chicago, just bought my CC today! I'll definitely have to check out that event


Congrats man! You're going to love it!


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

put a for sale sign on her :sly:


































http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-R-Line-Certified-Pre-Owned-Candy-White-Black


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> made some stickers..... will be on my CC.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look awesome man!!!....out of curiosity how much did u pay for the machine and everything (including vinyl)??


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

baltas said:


> I'm from Chicago, just bought my CC today! I'll definitely have to check out that event


Welcome to the CC family! :wave:

Whereabouts in/around Chicago? I've seen a number of CCs popping up recently.

I'm sure you'll be getting spammed by Steroid soon, he's the resident Chicagoland "LETS CRUISE" guy. :sly::laugh:

-

This week I had my CC into the dealer for a double check on fluids and another round of 27 pt inspections before I head off on my trip tomorrow. 4,000 miles roundtrip, can't wait! If any Seattle-area CCs see a black CC with Bears plates roaming around next week, that's me! :wave:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I'm sure you'll be getting spammed by Steroid soon, he's the resident Chicagoland "LETS CRUISE" guy. :sly::laugh:


Hahahaha so true


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Looked at the car earlier and saw that it sits so pretty lol still would like to go lower someday


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> those look awesome man!!!....out of curiosity how much did u pay for the machine and everything (including vinyl)??


well I bought 31" wide cutter. vinyl I bought separately. I'll be putting the site up for selling some stickers. overall around 800 or so. (webdesign is free since I also do webhosting as well) 

I got the 40K service done today. car feels lot better FlyRide337 is the guy in this forum. If you are in NJ, I highly recommend him. he is VW tech, he got all OEM parts, he did plugs, filters, oil change, DSG change ( he did use VAG to check the temp and sent me pic while he was working on. I was at outlet while waiting)
and he does it very reasonable price also.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> well I bought 31" wide cutter. vinyl I bought separately. I'll be putting the site up for selling some stickers. overall around 800 or so. (webdesign is free since I also do webhosting as well)
> 
> I got the 40K service done today. car feels lot better FlyRide337 is the guy in this forum. If you are in NJ, I highly recommend him. he is VW tech, he got all OEM parts, he did plugs, filters, oil change, DSG change ( he did use VAG to check the temp and sent me pic while he was working on. I was at outlet while waiting)
> and he does it very reasonable price also.


Nice!!!!....then I'll be hitting u up when i want some custom stickers made


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice!!!!....then I'll be hitting u up when i want some custom stickers made


Yeah no prob let me know what you want.. I put FB page for it now. it's on my sig. site almost done but I need to test all the patterns I cut to make sure they are in good quality. I just made this one and put on rear triangle window.








trying to get lot of Euro related and also truck related (since I also belong to truck club) 
I got this done also If any one with coil over is interested.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

New floor mats.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> New floor mats.


Where did you get that?

and I like the shift knob.... too...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

siili said:


> Where did you get that?
> 
> and I like the shift knob.... too...


eBay. Actually they are VW mats however twice as thick as the stock with the logo. 
Search for item # 190820823179


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> Yeah no prob let me know what you want.. I put FB page for it now. it's on my sig. site almost done but I need to test all the patterns I cut to make sure they are in good quality. I just made this one and put on rear triangle window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can u make me a decal that says "louder than your mom last night" lol so I can put right above my exhaust haha


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Can u make me a decal that says "louder than your mom last night" lol so I can put right above my exhaust haha


LOL... You're f*cking crazy!... And maybe somebody's mom too! LOL


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL... You're f*cking crazy!... And maybe somebody's mom too! LOL


I've always wanted one! And I plead the 5th to your last sentence there hahaha


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Got rear ended and pushed into the car in front of me. VW emblem fired out like a champagne cork. I am not celebrating. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Got rear ended and pushed into the car in front of me. VW emblem fired out like a champagne cork. I am not celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Accidental badgeless grille mod. Jk it sucks getting hit man


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my rims today. 

VMR v710s



































Thanks to Pyspeed for good deal.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nixqik1 said:


> Got rear ended and pushed into the car in front of me. VW emblem fired out like a champagne cork. I am not celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> I've always wanted one! And I plead the 5th to your last sentence there hahaha


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Got rear ended and pushed into the car in front of me. VW emblem fired out like a champagne cork. I am not celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


That really sucks man! It sucks as well that there isn't any aftermarket debadged grill for our cars!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

tellonr said:


> Got my rims today.
> 
> VMR v710s
> 
> Thanks to Pyspeed for good deal.


Nice. Is that gunmetal or hyper silver?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I've always wanted one! And I plead the 5th to your last sentence there hahaha


how big you want it.... lol I can make you one. prob few bucks. depends on size though. PM me if you want.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

munnarg said:


> Nice. Is that gunmetal or hyper silver?


Gunmetal/Anthracite, had the Hyper silver on my R, these are darker


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> Gunmetal/Anthracite, had the Hyper silver on my R, these are darker


Thanks bro 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just got the car back from the dealership. They needed to fix the cam bridge because it had a valve leak. Going back next week to reassess the clutch/rev hang again.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Nice. Is that gunmetal or hyper silver?


Gunmetal


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well. Been at our beach house in Myrtle beach for 2.5 weeks. Be back home Saturday. I have 3 packages waiting. A TOP, Intercooler, and a Down Pipe. Can't wait. My neighbor has the boxes. The CC has been sitting at home since. Drove my wife's truck. Can't wait to install them.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Well. Been at our beach house in Myrtle beach for 2.5 weeks. Be back home Saturday. I have 3 packages waiting. A TOP, Intercooler, and a Down Pipe. Can't wait. My neighbor has the boxes. The CC has been sitting at home since. Drove my wife's truck. Can't wait to install them.


Please upload some pics once they're installed!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

So, I'm calm enough to tell the 'Tex my story. Driving to work, cruisin' in the fast lane of a 5 lane highway (80W). See a POS sedan coming up hot in my rear view, a lane over, probably 100mph+. He almost hits the traffic in front of him, slams the brakes hard enough that the ass of the car shimmies. At this point I notice the driver is hopping up and down in his seat, arms waving, throwing what looked to be gang signs, and generally not even looking where he is going. I hang in the fast lane, and of course, he gets behind me. See more gang signs, right on my bumper. Traffic in front of me slows, I look in rear view, he is too busy gang signing his friend next to him to notice, so he plows into the car in front of me. Have to use my car to corral him off the road because he is trying to keep driving. He pulls over behind me, car I hit pulls over in front of me. Girl in front gets out, I ask if she is ok, she is. Doesn't care about her beater car and is more sorry that my CC is jacked. I ask her to write down her info in case I need to contact her. Turn to go talk to Mario Andretti, he slams on the gas and pulls out into 75-80 mph traffic in true Geronimo fashion. I got his plate number. Call CHP, they transfer me to 911 because it is a hit and run. Give cop statement along with other individual that was hit info. CHP tells me he just got the address the car is registered to, hops on his scooter and is gone. I call him this morning. CHP got him! Gang signs? Nope. Deaf. Passengers (2 of them)? Deaf. Apparently signing while driving is very dangerous as you have to look at your buddy to "hear" what he is saying. 20 years old, no license, driving passenger's momma's car. I'm pissed. Excuse grammer/spelling, I'm at work but had to get this off my chest.



nixqik1 said:


> Got rear ended and pushed into the car in front of me. VW emblem fired out like a champagne cork. I am not celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Been in Ft Lauderdale for vacation... Seen quite a few ccs, all stock but one! In had blacked out grill 

Wayyyu to excited to drive it tomorrow to work!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear but at least no one was injured. I've seen my share of accidents that don't end so well. 



nixqik1 said:


> So, I'm calm enough to tell the 'Tex my story. Driving to work, cruisin' in the fast lane of a 5 lane highway (80W). See a POS sedan coming up hot in my rear view, a lane over, probably 100mph+. He almost hits the traffic in front of him, slams the brakes hard enough that the ass of the car shimmies. At this point I notice the driver is hopping up and down in his seat, arms waving, throwing what looked to be gang signs, and generally not even looking where he is going. I hang in the fast lane, and of course, he gets behind me. See more gang signs, right on my bumper. Traffic in front of me slows, I look in rear view, he is too busy gang signing his friend next to him to notice, so he plows into the car in front of me. Have to use my car to corral him off the road because he is trying to keep driving. He pulls over behind me, car I hit pulls over in front of me. Girl in front gets out, I ask if she is ok, she is. Doesn't care about her beater car and is more sorry that my CC is jacked. I ask her to write down her info in case I need to contact her. Turn to go talk to Mario Andretti, he slams on the gas and pulls out into 75-80 mph traffic in true Geronimo fashion. I got his plate number. Call CHP, they transfer me to 911 because it is a hit and run. Give cop statement along with other individual that was hit info. CHP tells me he just got the address the car is registered to, hops on his scooter and is gone. I call him this morning. CHP got him! Gang signs? Nope. Deaf. Passengers (2 of them)? Deaf. Apparently signing while driving is very dangerous as you have to look at your buddy to "hear" what he is saying. 20 years old, no license, driving passenger's momma's car. I'm pissed. Excuse grammer/spelling, I'm at work but had to get this off my chest.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Got my rims today.
> 
> VMR v710s
> 
> ...


Wayyy to wide!!! Going to poke and rub n fell apart!

Jokeeee... Just hating! Cnt wait to see it on the car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Welcome to the CC family! :wave:
> 
> Whereabouts in/around Chicago? I've seen a number of CCs popping up recently.
> 
> ...


Ur such a hater! Hate you


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Eibachs installed today! 
No pic because we all know they have to settle.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Haven't installed their springs since I have two sets at home, a VW Racing and a Drivers Gear so I don't know which to install.


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

Picked up a keychain at the dealer


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Joemero said:


> Picked up a keychain at the dealer


Looks nice man!


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks nice man!


Gracias Beto!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Please upload some pics once they're installed!


Can't wait.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Haven't installed their springs since I have two sets at home, a VW Racing and a Drivers Gear so I don't know which to install.


Sell both sets and buy some coils :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sell both sets and buy some coils :thumbup:


What ^ said!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't remember who had the water meth kit! But can u pm me the link to the one u have!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> I don't remember who had the water meth kit! But can u pm me the link to the one u have!


Sean aka az_cc

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> I don't remember who had the water meth kit! But can u pm me the link to the one u have!


U have a PM



cleanmk2gti said:


> Sean aka az_cc
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


:beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> U have a PM
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


Awesome man! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Awesome man! Thanks for the quick response!


Not a problem :beer:


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

Stero1D said:


> Wayyy to wide!!! Going to poke and rub n fell apart!
> 
> Jokeeee... Just hating! Cnt wait to see it on the car


I thought they looked wide too...what are the specs on those? And do you know if those can work with tpms?


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

UPS came by today!










Quick test fit


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to get lip for my trunk. are they expensive?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> I want to get lip for my trunk. are they expensive?


non OEM 145 bux off ebay.. thespoilershop is the seller i got mine from  check it out


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> UPS came by today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CC808 said:


> put a for sale sign on her :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to trade your tail lights for mine plus cash on my side! But I live in Mexico!


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> UPS came by today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great!. where did you get it from? I have 13 r-line candy white. does it come with painted?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> non OEM 145 bux off ebay.. thespoilershop is the seller i got mine from  check it out





yyj3869 said:


> looks great!. where did you get it from? I have 13 r-line candy white. does it come with painted?


check out my reply  It looks 100% like mine, so I believe its off ebay.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Item received


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Item received


Put them on already!! And post pictures.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Put them on already!! And post pictures.


Ha ha ha.. Next week! Hopefully


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

oOOo SHS :thumbup::laugh:










Grille frameless :laugh:


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

yyj3869 said:


> looks great!. where did you get it from? I have 13 r-line candy white. does it come with painted?


got it off amazon of all places...painted for 160$ shipped. i was uncertain on the type of double sided tape they used, so i added some of the body panel glue they use at the dealer, had a friend at the dealer hook it up. its not as flush as i wanted it, but for 160$ vs what the dealer wanted, 350$ primer-ed (no paint) ah well.

installed pic (sorry iphone 5)









i'll get more pics in the day, see how close they got to the color or how off it is...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Removed my week old nitto Invo tires and went with Michelin sport avs3 tires. What a difference.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

London Fog this morning


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> London Fog this morning


I like look of the vents with the trim.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Get it done, man! Love that little mod


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Silent Hill....:laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Item received


Sweet man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Silent Hill....:laugh:


 all the way bro.... 


BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man!


thanks... :beer:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

munnarg said:


> Sorry to hear but at least no one was injured. I've seen my share of accidents that don't end so well.


I'm with you, I have a wife and 2 year old that I love very much and feel that without a little defensive driving, this would have been much worse. I'm glad the unlicensed guy that hit me (who is deaf, and based on his Mr Magoo glasses probably myopic) didn't get hurt either. You better believe that I am still quite pissed, however. He came closer to killing me when he floored it into traffic than he did in the actual accident. He showed no respect for my life or the other person involved in the accident. For that I'm still raging.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Finally got around to painting my gold coast kit. I had to clear out some wheels in my garage first. I refinished some bbs's for my jetta. started working on my front bumper for my a4 wagon. I decided to get rid of the huge boxes my kit was sitting in so clear some space. 

PPG Deltron candy white with poly clear. 



















before 










after


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone is soflo!
https://www.facebook.com/events/576673742394207/


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

poopie said:


> Finally got around to painting my gold coast kit. I had to clear out some wheels in my garage first. I refinished some bbs's for my jetta. started working on my front bumper for my a4 wagon. I decided to get rid of the huge boxes my kit was sitting in so clear some space.
> 
> PPG Deltron candy white with poly clear.
> 
> ...


Looks Great! how are you liking your projector retrofits?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

They are great so far. I'm fighting a stubborn bulb connector. Sometimes the connection isn't solid and I get a flicker or the bulb fails to light. I need to take the bulb out and mess with the connector.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Got my rims today.
> 
> VMR v710s
> 
> ...


19x9.5 all around? :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> 19x9.5 all around? :thumbup:


Interested to know as well! I thought it was a square 19x9.5 but the 4th pic doesn't look like enough concave. Thinking its a staggered setup. I want it to be a square setup though!!! :thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my Ross Thech VAG -COM Cable 

VAG-COM Tweeks i did
Windows up/Down with key
Rain Closing Windows
Fogs as DRL
Fogs on with Brights

Memory Heated seat did not work on my 2010 :thumbdown:

I would like to increase the speed limit of the cornering lights to 60mph but i am not sure if it is possible.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

finally got my haladex controller installed on my car
sure makes a big difference going around corners it complements the kw street-comfort coils and the front and rear H&R sway bars

at the same time changed the oil front and rear of the car


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Got my Ross Thech VAG -COM Cable
> 
> VAG-COM Tweeks i did
> Windows up/Down with key
> ...


oOo fog as DRL? I remember the cornering lights would come on if you set fog as DRL...hmm..interesting...


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> oOo fog as DRL? I remember the cornering lights would come on if you set fog as DRL...hmm..interesting...


It accepted the coding but since you have to have the car drive or reverse i have not actually seen if it is working correctly.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

poopie said:


> Finally got around to painting my gold coast kit. I had to clear out some wheels in my garage first. I refinished some bbs's for my jetta. started working on my front bumper for my a4 wagon. I decided to get rid of the huge boxes my kit was sitting in so clear some space.
> 
> PPG Deltron candy white with poly clear.
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> London Fog this morning


Did you do the chrome vent retrofit yourself? How hard was it including getting the wiring connected?


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> got it off amazon of all places...painted for 160$ shipped. i was uncertain on the type of double sided tape they used, so i added some of the body panel glue they use at the dealer, had a friend at the dealer hook it up. its not as flush as i wanted it, but for 160$ vs what the dealer wanted, 350$ primer-ed (no paint) ah well.
> 
> installed pic (sorry iphone 5)
> 
> ...


Are you satisfied with quality and everything? can you shoot me link please?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> 19x9.5 all around? :thumbup:


Yes. 19x9.5 all around 



flipflp said:


> Interested to know as well! I thought it was a square 19x9.5 but the 4th pic doesn't look like enough concave. Thinking its a staggered setup. I want it to be a square setup though!!! :thumbup:


It is 9.5 all around. We will see how it is tomorrow. :laugh:

It's in the shop. Sadly... ups lost one of my tire.. so I gotta wait til tomorrow. :banghead:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Yes. 19x9.5 all around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be monitoring this.. :thumbup: 
Are those ET40-ish? I don't remember if your car is lowered. Have you roll the front fenders yet?


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Im trying to remove the grille of my 13 cc could anyone help me with this?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> I'll be monitoring this.. :thumbup:
> Are those ET40-ish? I don't remember if your car is lowered. Have you roll the front fenders yet?


They are ET45. and lowered on Eibach. I wanted to go with coil and have no gap but.. this chicago road is stoping me from doing it.... Not yet but thinking about doing roll the front fender.. but I will have to see tomorrow.. how it is gonna go..


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

tellonr said:


> They are ET45. and lowered on Eibach. I wanted to go with coil and have no gap but.. this chicago road is stoping me from doing it.... Not yet but thinking about doing roll the front fender.. but I will have to see tomorrow.. how it is gonna go..



I feel your pain on the road condition. 

nonmechanic is running 9.5 ET40 all around lowered on solowerks, clearance is fine between wheel and coilovers.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

yyj3869 said:


> Are you satisfied with quality and everything? can you shoot me link please?


Am I satisfied? yes and no...satisfied i didn't pay 400$ (primered) vs 160$ (painted) shipped. sad that the isn't as flush as i thought, the paint is off a bit...would have i gone with the factory version? no not at the price...heeeeellllllll nooooo

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077BRLK2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

day shots, overcast...sorry iphone5 pics

















color is off a bit...


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

That's more than a bit...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Silent Hill....:laugh:





van33 said:


> Did you do the chrome vent retrofit yourself? How hard was it including getting the wiring connected?


Its 1 hour tops.Pretty easy after you take stock ones out. there's DIY on it... Do it man


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sell both sets and buy some coils :thumbup:





llo07brasil said:


> What ^ said!


Hi Guys,

You're right, if it was my car I would that, but since it's my Wife's car she wouldn't like to go that low and stiff... I know that I can play with the rebound, but in my experience I feel that the car hops a lot if you set the rebound at the softest setup!

Hi I highly appreciate your input in these! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its 1 hour tops.Pretty easy after you take stock ones out. there's DIY on it... Do it man


Thanks, dude. Can you post a link of where you got it from and the DIY as well?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Thanks, dude. Can you post a link of where you got it from and the DIY as well?


http://www.bold-sport.com/store/ thats whr i got mine....

DIY need to look...


EDIT: http://passatforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=26433


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

VAG-COM
Windows up and down with remote
DRLs off
Tried to turn off my TPMS light, unchecked the box and nothing happened :/

Aligned my back wheels to clear the fender by 2mm..

Planning to notch my frame

Bought a 5mm spacer

License plate and reverse LEDs installed

Deleted my muffler

And now pic whore!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

L8Train said:


> It accepted the coding but since you have to have the car drive or reverse i have not actually seen if it is working correctly.


I wonder if anyone had tried it while the car is in D or R position...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ive tried, put the car in D or R and the turn on the parking brake


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

tellonr said:


> They are ET45. and lowered on Eibach. I wanted to go with coil and have no gap but.. this chicago road is stoping me from doing it.... Not yet but thinking about doing roll the front fender.. but I will have to see tomorrow.. how it is gonna go..


So stoked for you, that setup is on the top of my list! What size tire?

You won't need to worry about your front fenders unless you are much lower than Eibachs or running a huge tire. I'm running 15mm spacers on the front with stock Mallorys effectively making my offset the same as a 19x9.5 ET45, and I'm ~25.5" FTG. No fender contact yet, only fender liner.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Finally got my HPA SHS coilovers and Niche Targa wheels installed*

Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^^ Looks great!:thumbup: I:heart:IT

Cant wait till Tuesday to put my SHS in


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^^^ Looks great!:thumbup: I:heart:IT
> 
> Cant wait till Tuesday to put my SHS in


If they are not on by Tuesday, you don't get to post anymore until coils are installed and you put up pictures.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> If they are not on by Tuesday, you don't get to post anymore until coils are installed and you put up pictures.


hahah.. I'm all set to put them in, but BORA RSI is making the final call since he did his n gladly agreed to help me put mines on 

please don't punish me with "no posting"


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I finally got around to install the dead pedal.










And got a little carried away with the carbon fiber wrap...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

benspeed83 said:


> Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
> Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
> Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)


Car looks great :thumbup: man i soo love the 13 R lines



waltern said:


> If they are not on by Tuesday, you don't get to post anymore until coils are installed and you put up pictures.


I agree


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great :thumbup: man i soo love the 13 R lines
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


Sean, Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Ive tried, put the car in D or R and the turn on the parking brake


and the fog lights come on? not cornering lights right? What year is your cc?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I finally got around to install the dead pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

waltern said:


> Boricua_aoc said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to install the dead pedal.
> ...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally installed my front lip. Only took 5 months. LoL


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

benspeed83 said:


> Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
> Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
> Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)


It's official!!!!!

You know that phenomenon that seems to happen to car lovers. A new model comes out you just don't like it? Then time goes on and you see it and suddenly you're a huge fan?

This happened to me with the Evo, Mk6 GTI and some others. 

Well it strikes again, I didn't like the 13+ R-Line bumper as much as I liked the regular 13+'s, now it's point of transition to like begins with this car! 

It's a beaut!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> waltern said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered from [email protected] Checkered Flag a while back.
> ...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fml!! On a roadtrip...









Taking to the dealer tomorrow. Know idea qhat happened


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

We shall see the out come!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Got rid of the bogus valve springs and loaded up the beta file


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> and the fog lights come on? not cornering lights right? What year is your cc?


 So i finally took a look. neither the fogs or cornering light come on with this code enabled. 

so i just turned on the normal dlr's.
BTW i have a 2010 Lux

While i was hooked up i changed a few other things.
I made the PTT button on the wheel a mute button. Now no more talking Bi**h 
I increased the TSC (Torque Steer Comp) to the higher level(VR6 level) its Pretty slick now i have zero torque steer or wheel hop with no hands on the wheel. 
I also enabled the DSR (Driver-steering recommendation) but i have not gotten into a "skid" yet to see how it works. I interested to see how it feels.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

L8Train said:


> So i finally took a look. neither the fogs or cornering light come on with this code enabled.
> 
> so i just turned on the normal dlr's.
> BTW i have a 2010 Lux
> ...


nice. I wonder if those tweaks can work on my 2010 sport model...especially the TSC, maybe PTT button. Looking forward to your DSR function experience. I'm coming to you since you're in Thousand Oaks area! :laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Got rid of the bogus valve springs and loaded up the beta file


Did you do them yourself?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I finally got around to install the dead pedal.
> 
> And got a little carried away with the carbon fiber wrap...
> 
> ...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Did you do them yourself?


No. There are two ways to do it:
1. Pull the head
2. Use a special tool that allows you to remove the springs without pulling the head

So, I had my shop do it. They have the tool.

This is a craptastic picture of the tool (I should have taken two pics).


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm Puerto Rican


Hi neighbor :wave:

I am from St. Croix, but I live in Virginia now.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Untuck your shirt :laugh:. I know too many Puerto Ricans who do that...no I'm not racist, I'm Puerto Rican as well and all the people I know who tuck in their shirts are in my family. Again no offense, I just laughed when I saw it because it reminded me of my family from PR


:laugh: I usually don't tuck it in either. This pic was taken while I was at work... lmao


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone CC'ers in SOFLO going this Monday?! I'll be there!!!!








And here's a butt shot just for fun lol


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> Boricua_aoc said:
> 
> 
> > Are these from a GTI/GLI MKVs or from VW China OEM Market?
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> While i was hooked up i changed a few other things.
> I made the PTT button on the wheel a mute button. Now no more talking Bi**h
> 
> *Bro whr you find that option? its so Annoying!!! I have no idea how it happened, but mine speaks German now lol*
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> No. There are two ways to do it:
> 1. Pull the head
> 2. Use a special tool that allows you to remove the springs without pulling the head
> 
> ...


how much did it cost you to change those? if its a not big secret.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> L8Train said:
> 
> 
> > While i was hooked up i changed a few other things.
> ...


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally my wheels are on.

Not really a profesional photos but.. I took some pics. Hopfully I will get better quality of photos soon.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> how much did it cost you to change those? if its a not big secret.


The IE kit costs $520. My shop charged me 5 hours of labor.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got the car aligned today, first time in about a year. Toe was off so got that all fixed. I was seriously surprised how tight it felt after they finish i've very happy.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Finally my wheels are on.
> 
> Not really a profesional photos but.. I took some pics. Hopfully I will get better quality of photos soon.


nice :thumbup: the slight stretch made the wheels look smaller. Nonetheless, the concavity looks aggressive. I bet the whole set up would look sweet when you're lowered. 

About how much more room between the wheels and front strut? I'm kinda concerned about touching when the shocks compress and wheels camber in.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> nice :thumbup: the slight stretch made the wheels look smaller. Nonetheless, the concavity looks aggressive. I bet the whole set up would look sweet when you're lowered.
> 
> About how much more room between the wheels and front strut? I'm kinda concerned about touching when the shocks compress and wheels camber in.


Thanks. I had to put 5mm spacer in front to clear from struts. It was too close. I'm thinking about putting 5mm in rear too. 

I have eibach right now and maybe later in future.. I might go with coilover..


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

tellonr said:


> Thanks. I had to put 5mm spacer in front to clear from struts. It was too close. I'm thinking about putting 5mm in rear too.
> 
> I have eibach right now and maybe later in future.. I might go with coilover..


What size tires are you running?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Felt like doing something different. Some will like some will not I'm sure but it's slowly growing on me lol


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Here she is with blacked out grill


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Hoping these Eibachs come down maybe another .5"


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

waltern said:


> What size tires are you running?


235/35/19 all around


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> Hoping these Eibachs come down maybe another .5"


Your car looks sweet man! I installed the VW Racing springs on my Wife's and it lowered more than I thought!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Now you need VW Racing brakes 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Got this to test out the new titanium retainers and the beta file! Wheeeee~


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Felt like doing something different. Some will like some will not I'm sure but it's slowly growing on me lol


They look great. Plastidip right? Next month glow in the dark.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> They look great. Plastidip right? Next month glow in the dark.


Hey Walter, did you get tuned yet?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> They look great. Plastidip right? Next month glow in the dark.


Yeah plastidipped lol love that stuff


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Felt like doing something different. Some will like some will not I'm sure but it's slowly growing on me lol


Looks great man!!!!....definitely different but as long as u like it and are happy is all that matters....plus its just dip and can peel right off....im liking it though :thumbup:



Mantvis said:


> Here she is with blacked out grill


Mmmmmmmmmmm BLQs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Felt like doing something different. Some will like some will not I'm sure but it's slowly growing on me lol


Complete the look by dipping the side mirror caps to match!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Complete the look by dipping the side mirror caps to match!


That's the plan lol


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> nice. I wonder if those tweaks can work on my 2010 sport model...especially the TSC, maybe PTT button. Looking forward to your DSR function experience. I'm coming to you since you're in Thousand Oaks area! :laugh:


no problem. send me a pm


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Boricua_aoc said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to install the dead pedal.
> ...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

L8Train said:


> cleanmk2gti said:
> 
> 
> > Stero1D said:
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Met up with few cc guys for some goKarts


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Here is the link to the TSC and PTT vag mods
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478
> i also turned on the tear drop wipers.
> What the link fail to mention is that the TSC and DSR requires a security code before it can be changed.
> ...


 Whts the code?
How to Shut Up my german woman?


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a small start to a list of mods I want done. Feel free to recommend. 





















Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good, just needs moar low


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> I'm wondering if we have the ESP completely off thing..


From what i read the ESP is a combination of many different systems including TSC, DSR, ABS and more depending on the model. As for the 2.0T CC the TSC is on but set to a lower setting than the VR6 CC. Since i am tuned the the standard setting doesn't compensate enough so i bumped it up to the VR6 setting. As for the DSR on US spec VW's this is turned off by default. This apparently will give the wheel a nudge when the car goes in to a skid to help the driver know how to correct the skid. There are 3 levels of nudge that can be set once this has been activated. 

TSC
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36475





Stero1D said:


> Whts the code?
> How to Shut Up my german woman?


Steering Wheel Push-To-Talk Button as Mute
Description: Converts the push to talk button your steering wheel into a mute button.
Uncheck bit 3 of byte 1 under Steering Wheel Long Coding Helper
Pic tutorial: Steering Wheel Push-To-Talk Button


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good, just needs moar low


Thanks. Im such a sissy with big mods like lowering it with new springs because I'm always afraid down the road I'll be in the shop and they'll say that the problem was linked to the new springs. Sounds silly, I know, but dealers work for the devil. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mmoore2490 said:


> Thanks. Im such a sissy with big mods like lowering it with new springs because I'm always afraid down the road I'll be in the shop and they'll say that the problem was linked to the new springs. Sounds silly, I know, but dealers work for the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


I'm on coils, full exhaust, intake, and tune. My dealer has never said a word about it being due to my mods.. But they are pretty mod friendly so I guess that maybe why. And they still honor the warrantee lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mmoore2490 said:


> Thanks. Im such a sissy with big mods like lowering it with new springs because I'm always afraid down the road I'll be in the shop and they'll say that the problem was linked to the new springs. Sounds silly, I know, but dealers work for the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Thats why u buy coils instead of springs....coils ride better, look better and u dont have to worry about pre mature strut failure....theres decent coils out there for a few dollars more then springs....dont be afraid....once lowered itll look 100 times better :beer:



llo07brasil said:


> I'm on coils, full exhaust, intake, and tune. My dealer has never said a word about it being due to my mods.. But they are pretty mod friendly so I guess that maybe why. And they still honor the warrantee lol


Yup same here....im lowered on coils and am stage 2 with meth....dealership has never said a word to me about anything except to compliment the car....and its not like im trying to hide anything either


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Whts the code?


Here you go Serge. This is how you find the security code. 


















After you input the code you go to the Adaptation screen and select Torque Steer Compensation and it'll allow you to change it. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

My Wife's car was lowered with VW Racing Springs; IMHO it drove pretty awesome (stiffer and with better handling) and looked as well.

But since we live at Mexico her car had some issues with badly built ramps and stop bumps... went immediately back to stock height... LOL


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats why u buy coils instead of springs....coils ride better, look better and u dont have to worry about pre mature strut failure....theres decent coils out there for a few dollars more then springs....dont be afraid....once lowered itll look 100 times better :beer:


Did you install yourself? I have dont extensive work on cars but once again you know how they are if they see work done not done by a mechanic. Otherwise I'd be at my buddies garage right now doing it. 
Any other mods you guys suggest that are fairly quick and inexpensive? Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mmoore2490 said:


> Did you install yourself? I have dont extensive work on cars but once again you know how they are if they see work done not done by a mechanic. Otherwise I'd be at my buddies garage right now doing it.
> Any other mods you guys suggest that are fairly quick and inexpensive? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


I have a buddy thats a VW tech....he did it on the side for me....just start simple and go like intake, down pipe and stage 2 tune....the car will be fairly faster then stock....then go from there and add on the smaller things like intercooler pipes, exhaust an an intercooler later


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I have a buddy thats a VW tech....he did it on the side for me....just start simple and go like intake, down pipe and stage 2 tune....the car will be fairly faster then stock....then go from there and add on the smaller things like intercooler pipes, exhaust an an intercooler later


Sounds good. Already planned on the intake and dp. Then the tune when I can sneak another big purchase past the wife  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

mmoore2490 said:


> Sounds good. Already planned on the intake and dp. Then the tune when I can sneak another big purchase past the wife
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Yup i hear u on that....i did all the little bolt ons before i dropped the big money on the tune....it was the best though cuz i got to see the improvements each mod did, even on the stock tune, then when i finally got tuned it all just meshed together and the car rips....i wouldn't do it any different if i had to start over again


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup i hear u on that....i did all the little bolt ons before i dropped the big money on the tune....it was the best though cuz i got to see the improvements each mod did, even on the stock tune, then when i finally got tuned it all just meshed together and the car rips....i wouldn't do it any different if i had to start over again


Yeah, I did just that with my two later cars: first all the bolt ons and then the ECU Tune... In this matter I felt a great improvement with the Downpipe and stock ECU in both cars!


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah, I did just that with my two later cars: first all the bolt ons and then the ECU Tune... In this matter I felt a great improvement with the Downpipe and stock ECU in both cars!


I imagine I will too. A lot of guys underestimate what a good dp can do. No point in shoving air down your cars throat if it cant come out the other end. 
That being said what cai did you guys go with? I have a pipe bender and probably will just build my own unless you guys know of a kit thats already pretty cheap. I dont buy into the name brand crap for 300 dollar intakes. 


Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah, I did just that with my two later cars: first all the bolt ons and then the ECU Tune... In this matter I felt a great improvement with the Downpipe and stock ECU in both cars!


Yup!!!....beto has it right....aside from the tune and meth, the DP was the best bang for the buck mod....i loved it alot....it gave the car some balls up top and also opened up some turbo sound



mmoore2490 said:


> I imagine I will too. A lot of guys underestimate what a good dp can do. No point in shoving air down your cars throat if it cant come out the other end.
> That being said what cai did you guys go with? I have a pipe bender and probably will just build my own unless you guys know of a kit thats already pretty cheap. I dont buy into the name brand crap for 300 dollar intakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


I have a neuspeed intake and love it....i had a carbonio before and it was really nice but very pricey and didnt make much noise like how i wanted, which the neuspeed is very vocal and performs just as well as the carbonio


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Hey Walter, did you get tuned yet?


I went in to the dealer on a whim and their computer failed. Now I lost the desire.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats why u buy coils instead of springs....coils ride better, look better and u dont have to worry about pre mature strut failure....theres decent coils out there for a few dollars more then springs....dont be afraid....once lowered itll look 100 times better :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup same here....im lowered on coils and am stage 2 with meth....dealership has never said a word to me about anything except to compliment the car....and its not like im trying to hide anything either


Same here. When I went to my dealer for the first time three of the service guys and two of the sales people came out to take pictures of my car, and the dual exhaust (am in on coils too). They are very mod friendly. They have been actually trying to talk me in to a tune.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> My Wife's car was lowered with VW Racing Springs; IMHO it drove pretty awesome (stiffer and with better handling) and looked as well.
> 
> But since we live at Mexico her car had some issues with badly built ramps and stop bumps... went immediately back to stock height... LOL
> 
> God bless America, and our right to be on coils!!!eace:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

waltern said:


> Same here. When I went to my dealer for the first time three of the service guys and two of the sales people came out to take pictures of my car, and the dual exhaust (am in on coils too). They are very mod friendly. They have been actually trying to talk me in to a tune.


Yea a lot of ppl get a good kick out of a modded CC....its like they only expect GTIs and GLIs to be modded and stuff


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea a lot of ppl get a good kick out of a modded CC....its like they only expect GTIs and GLIs to be modded and stuff


 True, probably why a valet called my car a Jetta last week.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

waltern said:


> True, probably why a valet called my car a Jetta last week.


Happens all the time to me...
I want to make a sticker saying..
"No...this is not a Fu*king Jetta"


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

waltern said:


> True, probably why a valet called my car a Jetta last week.


I know i hate that $hit....whenever someone asks what kind of car i have i say a Volkswagen....then they say oh a jetta?....and im like NO a CC....and then they usually give me this look  9 out of 10 times SMH


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> God bless America, and our right to be on coils!!!eace:



LOL... You're right man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> True, probably why a valet called my car a Jetta last week.





lipprandt35 said:


> Happens all the time to me...
> I want to make a sticker saying..
> "No...this is not a Fu*king Jetta"





AZ_CC said:


> I know i hate that $hit....whenever someone asks what kind of car i have i say a Volkswagen....then they say oh a jetta?....and im like NO a CC....and then they usually give me this look  9 out of 10 times SMH




LOL... And if that's our case (VW CC Gals & Guys) imagine how many times the people tell the VW Passat B7 Gals & Guys that they're driving a VW Jetta... I believe that 10 out of 10! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup!!!....beto has it right....aside from the tune and meth, the DP was the best bang for the buck mod....i loved it alot....it gave the car some balls up top and also opened up some turbo sound
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neuspeed intake and love it....i had a carbonio before and it was really nice but very pricey and didnt make much noise like how i wanted, which the neuspeed is very vocal and performs just as well as the carbonio


Hey AZ_CC,

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm planning to install a new Intake to my VW GTI MKVI, by now it has a Carbonio one, but maybe I'll go either with the VW Racing or the Neuspeed one!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hey AZ_CC,
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm planning to install a new Intake to my VW GTI MKVI, by now it has a Carbonio one, but maybe I'll go either with the VW Racing or the Neuspeed one!


Nice, the carbonio is a good intake....i have no problems with it besides its price compared to the neuspeed....but like i said the neuspeed intake sounds amazing....if u like hearing the turbo and all the breathing it does then go neuspeed....i enjoy being able to drive by someone and being able to "pop" off at them


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice, the carbonio is a good intake....i have no problems with it besides its price compared to the neuspeed....but like i said the neuspeed intake sounds amazing....if u like hearing the turbo and all the breathing it does then go neuspeed....i enjoy being able to drive by someone and being able to "pop" off at them


Were taking about p flow, right?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

L8Train said:


> no problem. send me a pm


thanks in advance. :thumbup: Now...just need to sort my schedule out, going back to school = no weekend life.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Were taking about p flow, right?


i believe so. Only P. Flow model by Neuspeed, right?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 for the P-Flo....it's a great system and also looks fantastic in the engine bay! Sounds like a Orchestra as you are going through the gears!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Were taking about p flow, right?


Yup 



mango_springroll said:


> i believe so. Only P. Flow model by Neuspeed, right?


You are correct sir :beer:



KOWCC said:


> +1 for the P-Flo....it's a great system and also looks fantastic in the engine bay! Sounds like a Orchestra as you are going through the gears!


Looks good Kareem :thumbup: i wish my engine bay looked half as clean as that


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

i shot a quick video...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OCjBEpMq0


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Piff CC said:


> i shot a quick video...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OCjBEpMq0


I was expecting p flow video lol
But nice vid!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice, the carbonio is a good intake....i have no problems with it besides its price compared to the neuspeed....but like i said the neuspeed intake sounds amazing....if u like hearing the turbo and all the breathing it does then go neuspeed....i enjoy being able to drive by someone and being able to "pop" off at them


Thanks for the input man! Maybe I'll go this route!

I have had several Neuspeed products in the past and they really rock! :thumbup: :thumbup:

What do you think to the Neuspeed Intake not having any heat shield?

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Piff CC said:


> i shot a quick video...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OCjBEpMq0


That's how I feel every time I look at or step into my car lol. Nice video bro. :thumbup:

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> i shot a quick video...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OCjBEpMq0


That should be the commercial for the cc! Lol sick man


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks for the input man! Maybe I'll go this route!
> 
> I have had several Neuspeed products in the past and they really rock! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Its actually not bad....i havent noticed any significant performance difference between the 2 intakes....AND i put the neuspeed intake on when the temps were in the 100s....im gonna be going to the dyno here in a couple months when the weather cools back down....

I'll try and go when its about 70-80 degrees like when i dynoed with the carbonio and see if there is any difference....the car runs pretty consistently with the meth and weather doesnt affect turbo cars very much so well see....maybe i can squeak in an IC as well for a dyno with FBO and see how far this stock turbo can go


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

Finished my carbon fiber wrap on spoiler:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Im not a fan of carbon fiber stuff on my cars, but definitely it Looks great on ur black beasty, man!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx AZ......I'm sure it's super dusty over there....


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Coworked parked next to me, had to take few pics.. Same cars, yet soo different


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Coworked parked next to me, had to take few pics.. Same cars, yet soo different



can you finally get those clear turns:sly:? those amber pieces are killing it!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ amazing what wheels and suspension can do to a car!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^^ amazing what wheels and suspension can do to a car!


Agree! White CC looks great!


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

Thank you! 

I think with the black it is subtle enough.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> can you finally get those clear turns:sly:? those amber pieces are killing it!


-.- just placed an order -.-


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

How many CCs can you spot?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thx AZ......I'm sure it's super dusty over there....


Yea we've been having on and off monsoons the past couple months....i swear i have a sandbox in my engine bay 



Mantvis said:


> How many CCs can you spot?


3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> -.- just placed an order -.-


Good boy.. Come, I pet u :laugh:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> How many CCs can you spot?


Do you work at a BMW dealership?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HE does, In parts


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> HE does, In parts


He answered it for me haha


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> He answered it for me haha


haa, I actually googled the body shop in the background to find out it was a BMW dealership


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Its actually not bad....i havent noticed any significant performance difference between the 2 intakes....AND i put the neuspeed intake on when the temps were in the 100s....im gonna be going to the dyno here in a couple months when the weather cools back down....
> 
> I'll try and go when its about 70-80 degrees like when i dynoed with the carbonio and see if there is any difference....the car runs pretty consistently with the meth and weather doesnt affect turbo cars very much so well see....maybe i can squeak in an IC as well for a dyno with FBO and see how far this stock turbo can go




:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> HE does, In parts



Steroid, your time to post is almost up. Ante up with the pics of your suspension install or be silent big man.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

waltern said:


> Steroid, your time to post is almost up. Ante up with the pics of your suspension install or be silent big man.


lololol  did he do the back yet? 



kaeo773 said:


> haa, I actually googled the body shop in the background to find out it was a BMW dealership


Lmfao creative!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Leaving Markham park yesterday after the meet, actually got pretty good mpg's there and back, averaged about 32 the entire time! Gotta love four bangers


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*DP and GIAC Stage II*

Went to Santa Fe Garage in Independence, MO and had my Ebay 3" catless downpipe installed. Going back Thursday for GIAC StageII with all options. Eiback's will be here tomorrow but not sure when I'm going to get to those. Maybe after winter. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice man ur gonna love the GIAC tune :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

APR ftmfw

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> APR ftmfw
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


:sly: :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

"Ghetto mod"


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Steroid, your time to post is almost up. Ante up with the pics of your suspension install or be silent big man.


Here you go, little something, so im still allowed to troll ;p











Now, lets find some new wheels for me


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Here you go, little something, so im still allowed to troll ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that buys you some time.:sly:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Changed a blown brake light bulb yesterday and then dropped her off just now for an alignment.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Caught a rock, just noticed it -.-


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> APR ftmfw
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Agreed! Once it functions properly with all other mods its awesome!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

is that rock chip that big of a deal, its a wheel! lol


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> is that rock chip that big of a deal, its a wheel! lol


Pretty big deal


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> I guess that buys you some time.:sly:


lol.... good..... Tomorrow, more


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Here you go, little something, so im still allowed to troll ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! Are the HPA Coilovers made by KW? If so, would these be V2 or V3?

Congrats!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah man, those are HPA made by KW, I beleive those are the same as V1...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Got a little friend


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Got a little friend


All I see is that ORANGE Turn Signal! Its BLINDING! :banghead::banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> All I see is that ORANGE Turn Signal! Its BLINDING! :banghead::banghead:


I agree....im soo not used to seeing the turn signals orange


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I agree....im soo not used to seeing the turn signals orange


I wish :vomit: smile was present on vortex  Could put it to a good sue....


btw i miss Volksedes


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah man, those are HPA made by KW, I beleive those are the same as V1...


Great man! In my VW MKV I had Bilstein's PSS 10, and in my actual car I would love to try KW.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I wish :vomit: smile was present on vortex  Could put it to a good sue....
> 
> 
> btw i miss Volksedes


Hahahahahahahaha i bet u miss him....hes the one u sold ur wheels to huh??....i remeber u guys were txting that one time :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

btw i miss Volksedes [/QUOTE]

What happened to Volks? I miss his _enthusiastic_ approach.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Serge scared him off i think :vampire:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> "Ghetto mod"


When do you get the other wheel off Layaway?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

waltern said:


> When do you get the other wheel off Layaway?


Haha I found this amusing


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

waltern said:


> btw i miss Volksedes


What happened to Volks? I miss his _enthusiastic_ approach.[/QUOTE]

Last I heard from him, he was saying he got sponsored and he's getting a crap load done. I'm assuming he doesn't need the forums anymore since his sponsor can answer his questions.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got my 3" SS Down Pipes installed with a magnaflow high flow cat. Also put the TOP in. Wow. I can tell the turbo spools quicker and a lil more power. Hopefully I'll get the Intercooler put in this weekend. Then I can go to Stage II from Apr stage I. Can't wait.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Just got my 3" SS Down Pipes installed with a magnaflow high flow cat. Also put the TOP in. Wow. I can tell the turbo spools quicker and a lil more power. Hopefully I'll get the Intercooler put in this weekend. Then I can go to Stage II from Apr stage I. Can't wait.


Stage 2 dnt need intercoooooooler, Sir! 

Ko4 Would Love that intercooler thou...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> When do you get the other wheel off Layaway?


Sold wheels last night, couldn't untie those rears, going to the place whr wheels got installed to take em off....


WHEEL SHOPPING WHOLE DAY! CANT FIND ANYTHING UNIQUE withing my Budget :banghead:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

thinkin about suitcase delete... and maybe switch muffler too.... can't decide what muffler to go with........


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sold wheels last night, couldn't untie those rears, going to the place whr wheels got installed to take em off....
> 
> 
> WHEEL SHOPPING WHOLE DAY! CANT FIND ANYTHING UNIQUE withing my Budget :banghead:


Do you like BBS LM reps?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> thinkin about suitcase delete... and maybe switch muffler too.... can't decide what muffler to go with........


Go with Milltek or Billy Boat muffler


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Do you like BBS LM reps?


Honestly, no..... not on my CC...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Go with Milltek or Billy Boat muffler


aren't whole exhaust kit though? I'm working on budget for stage I, so I'm lookin cheaper alternative.... or wait for budget increase......


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Stage 2 dnt need intercoooooooler, Sir!
> 
> Ko4 Would Love that intercooler thou...


Yea I know. But wanted one anyways.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> aren't whole exhaust kit though? I'm working on budget for stage I, so I'm lookin cheaper alternative.... or wait for budget increase......


yeah its whole CBE bro... there is guy selling BIlliboat CBE in Classifieds.. check it out! 

Otherwise wait for budget increase


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

:thumbup:


Stero1D said:


> yeah its whole CBE bro... there is guy selling BIlliboat CBE in Classifieds.. check it out!
> 
> Otherwise wait for budget increase


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> aren't whole exhaust kit though? I'm working on budget for stage I, so I'm lookin cheaper alternative.... or wait for budget increase......


Or do what I did and find a trustworthy exhaust shop and get a custom one with an aftermarket muffler. I currently have no cats, no resonator and an aftermarket muffler and it sounds pretty
Beefy lol


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stock
Lowered
Slammed


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Doesnt it look like H&R springs setup?  or its just me...


Sold my wheels n got new wheels/project wheels/


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Doesnt it look like H&R springs setup?  or its just me...
> 
> 
> Sold my wheels n got new wheels/project wheels/


 are those the coilovers? you sold the stance wheels? Aww man!! I loved those! did you end up not liking Those?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Doesnt it look like H&R springs setup?  or its just me...
> 
> 
> Sold my wheels n got new wheels/project wheels/





Stero1D said:


> U got coilovers? Naahh!


right back at you :laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Guest2320 said:


> are those the coilovers? you sold the stance wheels? Aww man!! I loved those! did you end up not liking Those?


He sold them to support his kebab and grilling addiction :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> are those the coilovers? you sold the stance wheels? Aww man!! I loved those! did you end up not liking Those?


I loved them, but i got little tired of them...  

Those r Eibachs w 4 19" oem wheels that im going to put on the car...turn out H&R suspension lol

Coilovers tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> He sold them to support his kebab and grilling addiction :laugh:


Hahah, hater!

im gonna have to de-friend you on IG, so u dont drool all over urself


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Hahah, hater!
> 
> im gonna have to de-friend you on IG, so u dont drool all over urself


:laugh: Just kidding man.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Stage 2 dnt need intercoooooooler, Sir!
> 
> Ko4 Would Love that intercooler thou...


Why not?


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took Savannahs for WoA  keeping finger


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Took Savannahs for WoA  keeping finger


they're not finished are they?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Took my son to soccer practice and returned to find that she found a boy toy...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Took my son to soccer practice and returned to find that she found a boy toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Your car looks great!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Wow! Your car looks great!


Thank you! Very much appreciated!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Picked it up from the dealer, had the ABS sensor go bad. They gave me a 2013 Passat SEL for a loaner, and all I can say is.... man, im glad I got my CC back!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> they're not finished are they?


Just dropped them off today, non of the wheels got bents 

Going to finalize the color tomrw but its going to be bronze


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Took my son to soccer practice and returned to find that she found a boy toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brotha ur cc looks great love it!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Took my son to soccer practice and returned to find that she found a boy toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Benz should be honored parking by such a sick looking CC!! Great work, that dark theme is spot on!

Now if you can only get rid of that front plate


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It's not the best, but I love it. Can't wait to put my solos on...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^^ More pics of that CC pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good & BAD news today. I was able to get a custom dual sided exhaust today on my 2.0. The bad news is I really misjudged how big the exhaust tips were. I ran out of time today, and have to go back next week for more cutting the diffuser, and to push the tips back.

If that does not work, I am going to have to buy new tips & diffuser.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

So my friend has a g37s sedan and he wanted to race me.. The results? Pretty surprising. 
Anyone with Instagram go on my page I posted a short vid of it 

Search

Leo_vdubb


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

vwcc1 said:


> ^^^^^^ More pics of that CC pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




















When I drop her, I'll do a shoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed and waxed.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Decided to replace my Hoen bulbs with SilverStar Ultras. Depending on your priorities, this could be a mistake or a good thing. 

For me the Hoen bulbs weren't bright enough for me.



Turb02 said:


> When I drop her, I'll do a shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


That's an awesome picture. It's on my list for 2014 calendar.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Decided to replace my Hoen bulbs with SilverStar Ultras. Depending on your priorities, this could be a mistake or a good thing.
> 
> For me the Hoen bulbs weren't bright enough for me.


Hated every second of those 50 bux titanium.... Glad sold them and got hid kit...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> So my friend has a g37s sedan and he wanted to race me.. The results? Pretty surprising.
> Anyone with Instagram go on my page I posted a short vid of it
> 
> Search
> ...


Couldn't tell the outcome. Did you stay that close to him all the way?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Going to finalize the color tomrw but its going to be bronze


On your colored car??

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> On your colored car??
> 
> Hmmmm.....


Dan you think bad idea?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Decided to replace my Hoen bulbs with SilverStar Ultras. Depending on your priorities, this could be a mistake or a good thing.
> 
> For me the Hoen bulbs weren't bright enough for me.
> 
> ...


I'll l be doing hid's, probably 55w. Send me a link to your calendar so I can see what you've got in there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Dan you think bad idea?


What color is your car? It often looks like a grayish blue, but sometimes more gray. I was surprised by how much I liked the bronze wheels on that gray Audi you previously posted. Even if you have some blue in your color, I don't think it should be an issue as long as the bronze is muted and not more toward the copper side. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Dan you think bad idea?


I think you should join the PeterK and Geovdub club. Dark Grey/Silver would work because you've still got your chrome strips, and you've plasti-dipped. Part of what worked with your older wheels was the dark voids they caused, in my opinion.

Bronze? :screwy:

You're not a WRX. :what:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

At a local show....small detail...


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Couldn't tell the outcome. Did you stay that close to him all the way?


I would pull during gears and he would pull while I shifted, but yeah kept going through forth and into 5th gear up to about 125 side by side


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Hated every second of those 50 bux titanium.... Glad sold them and got hid kit...


Yeah I'm not a fan either! They were just super dim. I am considering HIDs but I have this qualm with HIDs in reflector housings. Peter said it's not bad so I don't know. 



Turb02 said:


> I'll l be doing hid's, probably 55w. Send me a link to your calendar so I can see what you've got in there!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


I will post a link closer to the end of the year. Last time I offered to make a CC calendar for the whole forum it got shot down by MODs because I'm not a "contributing" vender. I'm not even a vender. I was just doing something for the community. 

Soooo... I'm trying to figure out a way to word it without sounding like a vender or selling a product. 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I love this grill... Don't know why any aftermarket brand made one?










This pic was taken from a Wöthersee 2013 video.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/nWLICFMB0ck?feature=oembed


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> At a local show....small detail...


I love your VW Passat CC R on Rotiform BLQs!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan either! They were just super dim. I am considering HIDs but I have this qualm with HIDs in reflector housings. Peter said it's not bad so I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love one! Do it as giving them away for donations lol I got some mean pics to put on there as well if you'd like any


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> I love your VW Passat CC R on Rotiform BLQs!


:thumbup: thank you sir! 










^ this is what the guy painted in that photo.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I'll l be doing hid's, probably 55w. Send me a link to your calendar so I can see what you've got in there!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


Dane, 55watt a must in those projectors ! Had 35watt n had to take out, wasnt enough light! Took 5k Ddm kit and like it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan either! They were just super dim. I am considering HIDs but I have this qualm with HIDs in reflector housings. Peter said it's not bad so I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro hids r great in halogen! Just go w 4300k, those blue ones makes me sick n car looks cheap as hell! 35watt usp is great! I still got it laying around sumwhr


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyhow....

Coils r in... Vw decals on rotors are on...and still debating on the color of the wheels 


















Car pix are coming.....


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

#winning


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Huge thanks to Ivan..for "making" me buy coils n for the instal


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bro hids r great in halogen! Just go w 4300k, those blue ones makes me sick n car looks cheap as hell! 35watt usp is great! I still got it laying around sumwhr


I don't like blue either. Have you had any oncoming traffic issues at night. I'm assuming I'm gonna have to disable my DRLs

***Edit***

I just looked at the USP CC HID kit and watched the video. Seems pretty straight forward and on top of it all, it's way less $$$ than I thought! I'm really interested in it now. 




llo07brasil said:


> I would love one! Do it as giving them away for donations lol I got some mean pics to put on there as well if you'd like any


For sure! I'd love them. They don't have to be but I want them to be as high res as possible to make for a good looking calendar. 

Show me whatcha got. 




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> #winning


That is beautiful man! Awesome setup!!!! Love the color and everything about this pic


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ShadowWabbit said:


> #winning


You got the "" right!

The CC is not an MK2. Stop trying to treat it as such.


----------



## Devilsoul (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ looks nice, I listed wheels for sale


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My CC just chillen around 










Got my front new tires mounted!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally got off my butt and ordered the rear swaybar! It came in Thursday and I installed it yesterday. I went with the 24 mm H&R to compliment the 26mm H&R front sway and the H&R sport springs. Both bars are set on the stiffest setting.

I sorta doubt H&R tuned the springs and bars for the CC, but it sure feels like it. The car handles like a dream with very little compromise in ride quality. I guess its better to be lucky than good because this setup is perfect for me. Also... no maintenance :thumbup:

If I can find some time later today, I will put together a little DIY (to add to the other 29 that are out there already - haha). The install takes about hour to do from start to finish.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I now that this is a bit off-topic but this is pretty much the only thread I'm following lately so to me it's related.
I'm having issues with Tapatalk. I've only recently started using it but I noticed many of you have been using for a long time.
The app seems to work but I get the exact same notification on my phone all the time, "8 new updates" and when I click on it, the app always takes to the same old page. Then I have to manually jump to the last page and read the lastest posts.
Am I missing something? Am I using it wrong ?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone interested in a set of Tuareg wheels? 

19x9.5 I believe. One tire is blown. Also have the adapters to go along with it because it has a different bolt pattern. Adapters alone are about 100$ new. PM me with an offer


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Coils r in... Vw decals on rotors are on...and still debating on the color of the wheels
> 
> ...


What brand are the coils and where did u purchase them and if u dont mind how much and how they drive.looking good there.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I greased the caliber pistons.this is something that not to many people might know about but there are 2 pistons on each caliber that afer a certain time they have to be greased to mainten the funksion properly.im gonna try to add some pic for DIY purpose.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> What brand are the coils and where did u purchase them and if u dont mind how much and how they drive.looking good there.


SHS Coils made by KW, they were on sale for 999 shipped thru HPA tuning... Its my frst set of coilovers ever and i love it.... Steering is amazing, response frm the steering-wheel is incredible, taking ramps and turns on higher speeds is great.... Im in :heart:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> SHS Coils made by KW, they were on sale for 999 shipped thru HPA tuning... Its my frst set of coilovers ever and i love it.... Steering is amazing, response frm the steering-wheel is incredible, taking ramps and turns on higher speeds is great.... Im in :heart:


Are they KW v1? Are they still for sale?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Are they KW v1? Are they still for sale?


They are part number kw3 lol but... No, sir, sale is over! 

Today: With Peterek's help n patience was able to put resistors in headlights n get my leds working w out low-beams, wire up 30 led strip in the trunk, disable voice command button on the steering-wheel n turn it into mute  








Before








After


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> They are part number kw3 lol but... No, sir, sale is over!
> 
> Today: With Peterek's help n patience was able to put resistors in headlights n get my leds working w out low-beams, wire up 30 led strip in the trunk, disable voice command button on the steering-wheel n turn it into mute
> 
> ...


I love how you take your supps wherever you go. +1


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> My CC just chillen around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premier Motorworkz? you went to my cousins shop! hahaha nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I now that this is a bit off-topic but this is pretty much the only thread I'm following lately so to me it's related.
> I'm having issues with Tapatalk. I've only recently started using it but I noticed many of you have been using for a long time.
> ...


Nothing wrong...doing it to me too...so annoying

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

mEed said:


> Premier Motorworkz? you went to my cousins shop! hahaha nice!!!!!!!


Had to get my new front tires mounted


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I love how you take your supps wherever you go. +1


I go to gym 5 days a week, so need to have that fix right-away


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I go to gym 5 days a week, so need to have that fix right-away


I wasn't being sarcastic!

/3 times a week for me, used to do 5 (3 lift, 2 cardio)


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Devilsoul said:


>


Not really digging the racing sticker, just my opinion. Other than that, nice first post! Do you have a list of your modifications?



talja10 said:


> I greased the caliber pistons.this is something that not to many people might know about but there are 2 pistons on each caliber that afer a certain time they have to be greased to mainten the funksion properly.im gonna try to add some pic for DIY purpose.


For those of you wondering, if you do not grease the pistons, it will not work properly and will begin to feel a pull whenever the brake is applied. It may pull to one side or the other depending on which side is working best.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Dan you think bad idea?


IMO, it's not gonna look that great.

I totally agree with GeoVDub. Dark gray or silver would look perfect. Maybe even a Hyper Black


GeoVDub said:


> I think you should join the PeterK and Geovdub club. Dark Grey/Silver would work because you've still got your chrome strips, and you've plasti-dipped. Part of what worked with your older wheels was the dark voids they caused, in my opinion.
> 
> Bronze? :screwy:
> 
> You're not a WRX. :what:





Stero1D said:


> They are part number kw3


The HPA SHS's are *NOT* KW V3's

Instead, they're similar to the V1's _(since they're not adjustable), _but tuned softer for street driving.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FINALLY got my wife into a VW, a 2013 Tiguan SE, and I have a 2.0T to play with again....


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

jspirate said:


> You got the "" right!
> 
> The CC is not an MK2. Stop trying to treat it as such.


Ok, i'll give you my paypal, when enough of your money is there, you can dictate how my car looks. Otherwise, thanks for your opinion.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> FINALLY got my wife into a VW, a 2013 Tiguan SE, and I have a 2.0T to play with again....


This is a strange looking CC


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Waiting for R-Line side skirts.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

installed APR carbonio intake


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> This is a strange looking CC


You must be new here... Dan's been around since the beginning


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Just got her back from her 20k service. Tint this coming weekend.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> IMO, it's not gonna look that great.
> 
> I totally agree with GeoVDub. Dark gray or silver would look perfect. Maybe even a Hyper Black
> 
> ...


Dan, I didnt say they are V3, I said part number is the same


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic!
> 
> /3 times a week for me, used to do 5 (3 lift, 2 cardio)


Good stuff sir :thumbup:! 

I was out for 3 weeks - vacation n than laziness, getting back into it tonight


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> installed APR carbonio intake


No picture -> No proof -> NO trust! :screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> FINALLY got my wife into a VW, a 2013 Tiguan SE, and I have a 2.0T to play with again....


Congrats! got one for my wife last month she loves it compared to her civic.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> FINALLY got my wife into a VW, a 2013 Tiguan SE, and I have a 2.0T to play with again....


Pretty nice! Congrats!


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Installed Park Pilot v1.5 on my US Spec VR6 4motion. Hope to upgrade the cluster to the color one soon. Buying new cluster this weekend hopefully! (sorry for the crappy iphone pic)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> Installed Park Pilot v1.5 on my US Spec VR6 4motion. Hope to upgrade the cluster to the color one soon. Buying new cluster this weekend hopefully! (sorry for the crappy iphone pic)


Pretty nice man! Where did you buy the Park Pilot from? As well where are you buying the color cluster from if you're so kind! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone on here has it for sale in the FS forum, the cluster that is. The park pilot was bought from ali express. Ken Barkhouse has a writeup on the forum here. I worked with him to install it. It was pretty straight forward and was simple to install with general knowledge of the car. It's all about being different


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Apparently im too low


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> Someone on here has it for sale in the FS forum, the cluster that is. The park pilot was bought from ali express. Ken Barkhouse has a writeup on the forum here. I worked with him to install it. It was pretty straight forward and was simple to install with general knowledge of the car. It's all about being different


Thanks man! I highly appreciate this info! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> FINALLY got my wife into a VW, a 2013 Tiguan SE, and I have a 2.0T to play with again....


Congrats! Whenever I get a loaner from my dealer it's their 4mo Tiguan, thing has soooo much visibility compared to the CC. I always have that  moment when I first sit in it.



Mantvis said:


> Apparently im too low


You should know that Chicagoland cops will do anything for a dollar. I once had one try to tell me that my factory glass was too dark.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> No picture -> No proof -> NO trust! :screwy:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


alright alright.. I will take a picture of it.. 

and I did interior LEDs. will take picture of this too.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Apparently im too low


What~! u can get a ticket for being too low...???!!! BS... :what:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

tellonr said:


> What~! u can get a ticket for being too low...???!!! BS... :what:


True! They say that your headlight, tail light , and bumpers have to be a certian height from the ground. 

Back in High School, I got alot of tickets from my S10 being too low...:what: none so far in my CC...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ What the?! So that is true?? I didn't know cops could pull over a vehicle for that.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> ^^ What the?! So that is true?? I didn't know cops could pull over a vehicle for that.


It's Chicagoland, they'll ding you for whatever they can, whenever they can.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

MrRline said:


> You must be new here... Dan's been around since the beginning


You guys dont pickup on sarcasm well, do you. What does being newer to the CC forum have to do with not knowing someone posting a Tiguan, lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Congrats! got one for my wife last month she loves it compared to her civic.





GeoVDub said:


> Congrats! Whenever I get a loaner from my dealer it's their 4mo Tiguan, thing has soooo much visibility compared to the CC. I always have that  moment when I first sit in it.


Thanks guys!

I like it too actually. Only down side is that it doesn't have much room in the hatch area though.

But I like how it sits high....you can slide right in. Instead of the CC, where you have to drop down into it or pull yourself out of the car, lol.

The auto trans with the TSI....first time I've driven it. I'm not too impressed. The DSG works better (without the torque converter). 

One thing though....it sure is small (length wise)...._that's not what she said....._there is TONS of room in the garage now, compared to my Passat or the Malibu that she had

Plans for it....
*I wanna put some CC wheels on....either Mallory's or Daytona's _(hence my WTB ad in the classifieds)
_Stock are only 18x7" & ET43
*Tint the windows
*APR tune

I was thinking about some H&R or Eibach springs...but I think I'm just gonna leave it as is


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Dan, I didnt say they are V3, I said part number is the same


What'd you decide for a color on your wheels?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Plans for it....
> *I wanna put some CC wheels on....either Mallory's or Daytona's _(hence my WTB ad in the classifieds)
> ...


You sure it's for your wife and not yourself :laugh:?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Plans for it....
> I was thinking about some H&R or Eibach springs...but I think I'm just gonna leave it as is


Tigs look sweet dropped low on coils....i wish i could get one for the wife and slam it....I'd prolly trade her for the CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> What'd you decide for a color on your wheels?


Dan, so far going with VW CARBON STEEL GREY.... Waiting to see sample today (one painted wheel), If like all of the wheels are going to be done that way if no, than no... 

Gonna be selling these in spring, thats why didnt go w copper....next set - copper or gold for sure thou


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

benspeed83 said:


> Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
> Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
> Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)


i bought the white version. saw this on the hoghway one day in silver and now here and i knew i made the wrong decision. i love my white. its my second CC in white but the silver is so sexy.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Ordered new wheels today:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Its happening again


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its happening again


i wish i got the money and time, brother... :thumbup:

::: anticipating :::


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Just put my new shiny Rotiform SNAs on! Lmk whatcha think!!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> ^^ What the?! So that is true?? I didn't know cops could pull over a vehicle for that.


I've known a few guys in the DC area who have gotten pulled over for modified suspension. Very rare but can happen. Guys in my area get over for stock exhaust and stock tinted tails.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Just put my new shiny Rotiform SNAs on! Lmk whatcha think!!


Love the wheels....but the color is quite a bit off....needs more gloss to match the candy white


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

ya down the road ill get them repainted candy white but for now theses are great! Oh and is anybody interested in 20x8.5 20x10 MRR GT-1s?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the wheels too, just think it's too much white though. I don't like black on black so perhaps that's why I'm not a fan. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Just put my new shiny Rotiform SNAs on! Lmk whatcha think!!


What is the offset? ET35? or ET40? or somewhere in between?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Finally ordered HID and rev D diverter valve from USP motorsports


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> Finally ordered HID and rev D diverter valve from USP motorsports


Sweet! What color did you go with?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet! What color did you go with?


I went with 6000k I think that would match the color on DRL marker. then prob go with yellow fog next.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> I went with 6000k I think that would match the color on DRL marker. then prob go with yellow fog next.


too blue IMO.... but as long as you like it...

i run yellow hid fogs


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> too blue IMO.... but as long as you like it...
> 
> i run yellow hid fogs


Cool. yellow fog will be easier to see.

btw 6000K is not that blue... I had 8000K on my A6 that was blue...... everything I see at night was blue... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Drove it!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> Cool. yellow fog will be easier to see.
> 
> btw 6000K is not that blue... I had 8000K on my A6 that was blue...... everything I see at night was blue... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


8K? wow ur crazy..... I had 6K in my 07'WRX and it was blue, I didnt mind that much cz it had projectors... does ur cc have projector headlights?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> 8K? wow ur crazy..... I had 6K in my 07'WRX and it was blue, I didnt mind that much cz it had projectors... does ur cc have projector headlights?


no Don't have projector so shouldn't be too intense of blue light I think... but will see when I get it in few days...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got it back from the dealership yesterday after 5 days....last minute warranty work before i lose my CPO at 60k....i had 500 miles to spare lol man it felt soo weird going from the loaner passat back into my car....also had the oil changed in preparation for the road trip to Socal Euro this wknd


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> What is the offset? ET35? or ET40? or somewhere in between?


It's 35 front and rear.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> no Don't have projector so shouldn't be too intense of blue light I think... but will see when I get it in few days...


call em n change for 4300K bulb man, you will love it!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Havent done much of anything good lately, but did an oil change last night and dealership today to replace the intake manifold at 53k. The lovely P2015 CEL. Luckily it was all covered.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

im anxiously waiting for that 40K mark, so I can do my maintenance on it. 

lets see who cracks first, the wife who is due this saturday, or the CC :laugh:


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Just put my new shiny Rotiform SNAs on! Lmk whatcha think!!


Nice N' Clean!

Can you take some pics outside in daylight please?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

New set of Pireli P Rosso tyres. (235/35/19)


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Just ordered Rev D Diverter Valve.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

I finally took the plunge and bought new wheels tires and coilovers this is gonna be fun


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Baller status right there!!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Baller status right there!!!!!


Only if paid in cash


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Took mine in for her 10,000mi checkup. I was super paranoid the dealer would give me crap about lowering the car but instead of crap I got complements. Made my day.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> UPS came by today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u het that from?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ADennis said:


> Went to Santa Fe Garage in Independence, MO and had my Ebay 3" catless downpipe installed. Going back Thursday for GIAC StageII with all options. Eiback's will be here tomorrow but not sure when I'm going to get to those. Maybe after winter. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


Do u have a link for that iv been looking around but i dont trust aftermarket parts on the fitment so i saw that on u and im like ok that will work


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Only if paid cash


Haha that is true I had the cash but had other investments that didn't take checks


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Getting my R-line stuff painted and currently putting on my Air ride in.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

jspirate said:


> You got the "" right!
> 
> The CC is not an MK2. Stop trying to treat it as such.


You're acting like an owner of a MK2. Relax. It's not your car, worry about you and your car. Not others.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Link*

Sure Talja http://www.ebay.com/itm/20062010-Vo...TA-MKV-3-Turbo-Exhaust-Downpipe-/230929021799

Mine does have a small leak that I'm trying to pinpoint but others have used it without any problems. You definitely run the risk of it being crap at this price point. Mine may just have been made on a Friday. I'll update my post when I find the leak. It goes back in the shop this week for GIAC Stage II tune and I'll look around for soot marks then.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Just put my new shiny Rotiform SNAs on! Lmk whatcha think!!


 love it! more pics please


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Time for APR beta tune vs 2.2 KO4, why not more power and more TQ...


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> You're acting like an owner of a MK2. Relax. It's not your car, worry about you and your car. Not others.


Its a two way street on these forums. There are no rules saying you can only comment if you like the car. Or, that you have to refrain from saying you don't like it.

Name calling on the other hand... thats a different story.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Passatryde said:


> love it! more pics please


+1


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*green emblem*

http://imgur.com/YRCpVDQ

Keep or delete?
I got a sample of 3m 1080 vynal.I have about 30 different colors and it was free. Di you have any other Ideas of what to do with it.its like 5 inches by 3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheels r ready! Im in love!
My buddy picked them up in his CC, hope they are SAFE w him


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels r ready! Im in love!
> My buddy picked them up in his CC, hope they are SAFE w him


They look gorgeous! Like black/smoke chrome.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx man..  Im super excited

they shld be VW R Carbon Steel Grey....


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stero1d...those are gonna look great on your blue CC... get them on ASAP!

Waiting for the pics..:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Stero1d...those are gonna look great on your blue CC... get them on ASAP!
> 
> Waiting for the pics..:thumbup:


Thnx man! Om going to try to hurry


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I need to find me a set of Savannah... i'm so jelly brother!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I need to find me a set of Savannah... i'm so jelly brother!


Lol come n get mine in spring


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels r ready! Im in love!
> My buddy picked them up in his CC, hope they are SAFE w him


Ultraf*ckingawesomewheelsman!


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't make me repeint my wheels you bastard!!!! Looking forward for the pics!


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thejas said:


> Don't make me repeint my wheels you bastard!!!! Looking forward for the pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


Hahahah...... Why wld u repaint? Itsnt gonna look oem anymore 
Install scheduled for saturday!
Dropped off wheels n tires at local tire place, had use two ccs for that









Thanks Beto!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Any mk2 cc around chicago?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait til Sunday to see those in person!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ADennis said:


> Sure Talja http://www.ebay.com/itm/20062010-Vo...TA-MKV-3-Turbo-Exhaust-Downpipe-/230929021799
> 
> Mine does have a small leak that I'm trying to pinpoint but others have used it without any problems. You definitely run the risk of it being crap at this price point. Mine may just have been made on a Friday. I'll update my post when I find the leak. It goes back in the shop this week for GIAC Stage II tune and I'll look around for soot marks then.


Thanks man. 
I actually just found one today at www.vividracing.com.i called them and i talked to a guy named Adam he gave me a good deal for downpipe from SPN and h&r sway bars front 26mm rear 22mm.im waiting for my st coilovers so its a "waiting" week so exited  The downpipe i will go to a indian "mechanic" guy (hes got no clue about cars) but he has the jack and the tools i will work beside him and show him what to do.good luck fixing the leak.do u see any change on the car now after the downpipe instalation?


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rims n tires in car*

I gotta say I laughed pretty good when I saw our rims all up inside your friend's CC. One in the back, one on the floor. Probably one in the trunk. Thanks for the end of shift smile. They look great!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

munnarg said:


> You sure it's for your wife and not yourself :laugh:?


Well...it was for both of us 
I'm bored with my car & gives me a new project, and she gets the car she always wanted. I won't get to drive it much though



AZ_CC said:


> Tigs look sweet dropped low on coils....i wish i could get one for the wife and slam it....I'd prolly trade her for the CC


Yeah I thought about throwing my coilovers on the Tig, but she drives downtown on some bad roads and she's not as cautious or careful as me.
So it's probably gonna stay at the stock height


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


>


*MUCH* better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Can't wait til Sunday to see those in person!


If they go on tomrw, I will be happy to show them  



cngreeno said:


> I gotta say I laughed pretty good when I saw our rims all up inside your friend's CC. One in the back, one on the floor. Probably one in the trunk. Thanks for the end of shift smile. They look great!


 BEst part he had wheels in his car and i had a set of new tires in my car....  lots of planning involved....


snobrdrdan said:


> *MUCH* better :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad you approve, Dan


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I test drove and got priced for a '13 R-Line. Price was steep but they offered it to me at 2g under invoice. Payments are too high for me though. 6-speed manual and two toned interior. I fell in love with it. I'm not sure what to do about it at this point.

If I got it that'd mean I'd have to start over with the modifications. If I even decided to modify it, we all know I would. Driving in it was so luxurious that I was like, well all it needs is stage 2 tune and my downpipe, diesel geek sigma and my intake. I think I'd leave the exhaust alone, besides the downpipe, and keep it as a sleeper

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a k04 for cheap, let me know. I got a lock on one

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> If anyone is looking for a k04 for cheap, let me know. I got a lock on one
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


PM'ed


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Thanks man.
> I actually just found one today at www.vividracing.com.i called them and i talked to a guy named Adam he gave me a good deal for downpipe from SPN and h&r sway bars front 26mm rear 22mm.im waiting for my st coilovers so its a "waiting" week so exited  The downpipe i will go to a indian "mechanic" guy (hes got no clue about cars) but he has the jack and the tools i will work beside him and show him what to do.good luck fixing the leak.do u see any change on the car now after the downpipe instalation?


Did I read this right, a 22mm rear sway bar?


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

You still have them? Would you have the Link?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Did I read this right, a 22mm rear sway bar?


I believe they must be 24mm!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels r ready! Im in love!
> My buddy picked them up in his CC, hope they are SAFE w him


:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Drove it all day! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah I thought about throwing my coilovers on the Tig, but she drives downtown on some bad roads and she's not as cautious or careful as me.
> So it's probably gonna stay at the stock height


Yea i hear u on that....i guess im lucky cuz my wife drives my car more careful then i do lol just the other day I was the first one to curb check my wheels....i felt soo crappy



cleanmk2gti said:


> I test drove and got priced for a '13 R-Line. Price was steep but they offered it to me at 2g under invoice. Payments are too high for me though. 6-speed manual and two toned interior. I fell in love with it. I'm not sure what to do about it at this point.
> 
> If I got it that'd mean I'd have to start over with the modifications. If I even decided to modify it, we all know I would. Driving in it was so luxurious that I was like, well all it needs is stage 2 tune and my downpipe, diesel geek sigma and my intake. I think I'd leave the exhaust alone, besides the downpipe, and keep it as a sleeper
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Officially out of warranty....may the force be with me


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

It's not pretty, but should keep the bugs and dust at bay going from Phoenix to San Diego. Still got another half to finish up.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Tuned Finally*

Finally got my car tuned today! GIAC Stage II loaded!  What a difference! I didn't think it was possible to love this car more but I do!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ADennis said:


> Finally got my car tuned today! GIAC Stage II loaded!  What a difference! I didn't think it was possible to love this car more but I do!


You'll love it even more with a nice IC or if you run meth.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

MrRline said:


> It's not pretty, but should keep the bugs and dust at bay going from Phoenix to San Diego. Still got another half to finish up.


????? A wax will do the same thing you know? 2-3 coats and a car wash mid way to remove them and tadaaaaaam!


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ADennis said:


> Finally got my car tuned today! GIAC Stage II loaded!  What a difference! I didn't think it was possible to love this car more but I do!


Welcome to the club....i enjoy every minute of driving my car....its soo smooth and refined....but when u hit the pedal it becomes a monster and just throws u back in ur seat and glues u there


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

rev D diverter valve and HID are here from usp motorsport
putting them on tomorrow.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Thejas said:


> ????? A wax will do the same thing you know? 2-3 coats and a car wash mid way to remove them and tadaaaaaam!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


erm leave at 8am, 5 hour drive, stop for lunch, event starts at 3pm. Just when should I have time to throw on 2-3 coats of wax and do a car wash in a city i'm not familiar with?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ordered these for my fresh Savannahs


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrRline said:


> It's not pretty, but should keep the bugs and dust at bay going from Phoenix to San Diego. Still got another half to finish up.


LOL
Was that your first time?

I did it for the first time on my Passat last month, but it worked out well!!
Came home...peeled the tape right off. No residue and no bugs on the front or anything :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^no bugs no residue and looks great


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Thejas said:


> ????? A wax will do the same thing you know? 2-3 coats and a car wash mid way to remove them and tadaaaaaam!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


Totally agree, but the wax will help you out with the bugs but it won't with the rock chips.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah my first time. Honestly I didn't put any love into it. It's going to be on for about 5 hours and then the entire thing torn off.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MrRline said:


> Yeah my first time. Honestly I didn't put any love into it. It's going to be on for about 5 hours and then the entire thing torn off.


Wife and I drive to Canada like 5-6 times a year. I always use the jeep for this drive but end up with crap all over the front. Thanks for the idea, is that regular painters tape or a special kind of some sort?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Wife and I drive to Canada like 5-6 times a year. I always use the jeep for this drive but end up with crap all over the front. Thanks for the idea, is that regular painters tape or a special kind of some sort?


regular painters tape. It's good because it's not super adhesive, but sticks when for this instance.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Rev D valve is in now. went to test drive a bit. I see it's holding better and I see vacuum/boost reading much better. 

HID next........... :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Did I read this right, a 22mm rear sway bar?


Yep


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Did I read this right, a 22mm rear sway bar?


Why were u surprised?i wasent sure whT to get but reading around here and i went with 26/22 setup.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> too blue IMO.... but as long as you like it...
> 
> i run yellow hid fogs


It's in now. yep I see blue but not as bad for me.... will see tonight........


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


>


That's the cleanest taping job I've ever seen :laugh:. I'll try to imitate it when I get back to AutoXing.:thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Why were u surprised?i wasent sure whT to get but reading around here and i went with 26/22 setup.


Isn't the stock 21mm? So, if you got 22, then it's only a 1mm upgrade. Not sure if that's going to make a huge dif or not. Most guys get the 24mm H&R and even the 27mm Hotchkis, which is what I have set to full soft.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

siili said:


> Rev D valve is in now. went to test drive a bit. I see it's holding better and I see vacuum/boost reading much better.
> 
> HID next........... :laugh:


What is this upgrade for? Did the part fail or is this a precautionary measure?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MrRline said:


> regular painters tape. It's good because it's not super adhesive, but sticks when for this instance.


Just don't let it bake too much under the sun cause it will leave a little residue. Not bad tho, nothing a little dab of goof off wouldn't be able to take care of.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Isn't the stock 21mm? So, if you got 22, then it's only a 1mm upgrade. Not sure if that's going to make a huge dif or not. Most guys get the 24mm H&R and even the 27mm Hotchkis, which is what I have set to full soft.


Damn  i will returen then and see if i can do an exchange.**** i did know the oem was 21


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I will put together a little DIY (to add to the other 29 that are out there already - haha). The install takes about hour to do from start to finish.


No need to, here's a really good one. Process is the same for our cars.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5040458-APR-27mm-rear-sway-bar-Install-DIY


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yumm


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

*Steroid*, post photos when they're on!

/looks 10000x better than it would've in bronze
//Oct 25th, CVO? Keep me posted. Busy with house stuff until then...
///you literally posted as I was posting asking for an update


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Yumm


Get them on the car already!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ordered these for my fresh Savannahs


Lol just did the same yesterday


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people 


















Done to CC today: Put wheels on/w out center-caps thou, got washed n waxed n purchased R plate frame n installed, parked in the garage for tomrws show and not touching it 

Edit:
Calipers look amazing w this setup


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Lol just did the same yesterday


Damn! No way! I wanted to be unique lol

55mm?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Much better than your other option.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Welcome to the club....i enjoy every minute of driving my car....its soo smooth and refined....but when u hit the pedal it becomes a monster and just throws u back in ur seat and glues u there


Yeah I'm gonna need better tires. These Conti's won't hook up at all. This thing lights them up at 45mph.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ... 55mm?


That's what she said! LOL


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wrapped the roof in gloss black vinyl.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

By the way stero1d...... wheels and car look awesome!^^


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Wrapped the roof in gloss black vinyl.


I love it!!! Expensive? Warranty on it?



Thank you, sir! Im in love! Word


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. looks awesome. love the wheels and stance! can't wait.. gonna wash tmr monring and will see you tmr.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Looks badass, nice job!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luv the car, but it should be on a road. I bet it would be nuts on some black-top. Grass is for off road vehicles.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Stero1D said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*2013 CC RLine*

Couple of shots with this week mod: Wheels & Customer Centers Caps (White & Charcoal Gray)

Before:




After:


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*2013 CC RLine*

Pics of this weeks mod: Wheels & Customer Centers Caps (White & Charcoal Gray)

Before:




After:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I love it!!! Expensive? Warranty on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir! Im in love! Word


Thanks! No warranty, $150 after all said and done.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Added two cheap led strips from Walmart to my trunk for more lighting. Took me 5 minutes and just hooked into the existing bulb...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got tinted yesterday with 35%.












SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, guys! )))))


P.s. Corey, how does it feel not to ride in aquarium?


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Added the RVC, Now needs programming. 



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Damn! No way! I wanted to be unique lol
> 
> 55mm?


Yeah 55 lol i have some stickers on top of the vw logo and these cups just came up . Its ok im not gonna show it here


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

Trx_CC said:


> Added the RVC, Now needs programming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much did you spend for it? did you get it from ebay?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you, guys! )))))
> 
> 
> P.s. Corey, how does it feel not to ride in aquarium?


You're funny Serge. So far so good. Now onto my next mod. Where did you get the tires from by the way? 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

yyj3869 said:


> how much did you spend for it? did you get it from ebay?



I was fortunate, installed it's going to cost me about 600.00. It's an OEM unit with CC OEM cable, bought from a forum member. 

Search for a member by the name of "extremenetwork" 



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Your car looks dope, stero1d :thumbup:. Get some spacers up front so they will have similar poke compared to the rear. :laugh: are those 235 tires?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Greasing calibers!
Well i did it couple of days ago but just got time to add DIY for anyone who might need a hand.
I started with the front calibers 

With a flat screw driver remove that little cup as it shows in this pic:









Now with a nr 7 allen key remove this srew/piston (i dont know how to name it  ) 









When u get to this point it will turn but it will not come out so try to move the allen key in 20/30 degree angel while u unscrewing.









Here u can see how dry this is 









Now with the tip of the screw driver grease the inside part (not where the piston get screwed in) u have to use a heat resistant grease .








Grease the piston 








Note:there are 2 piston for each caliber.
For ease aces when u do driver side turn your wheels all the way to the left and do the opposite for the passenger side.

Now lets get to the rear calibers.
Here there is no cup to remove all u have to do remove by holding the inner bolt while u unscrewing the piston

Ps:I had that Squikie squikie noise from the brakes when in a low speed and after this it went away (not sure if it went away bcz of this)


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

My rears were ok all greased up i just greased them a bit 











Sent from my Iphone


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I've been MIA from the forums for a while, so I'll start by posting pics of what I've been up to.
Been on a couple more canyon cruises with the Last Sunday crew. Also been to a couple meets, and car shows.

















And just this last week I decided to change things up a bit in preparation for SoCal Euro.
A quick photo session at Neuspeed.









And did I mention that she was the display car at the Bilstein booth?  









Everyone at the show loved the car, except the APR dealer (shop will not be named) that was set up next to the Bilstein booth. :laugh: I loved sitting back and listening to what people say about the car. I appreciate all the positive stuff people had to say about the car, and appreciated the bad stuff even more. The bad stuff let me know that I'm doing something right. :laugh:

More pictures later :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice meeting you there Rico.

in other news just got home from Socal, AZ_CC should be home here soon too


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Greasing calibers!
> Well i did it couple of days ago but just got time to add DIY for anyone who might need a hand.
> I started with the front calibers
> 
> ...


Why bury în this thread where nobody will ever be able to find it..? Make a new thread man..


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Why bury în this thread where nobody will ever be able to find it..? Make a new thread man..


I wasn't sure if someone did it before me but i will when i get more time. 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill let pics do all the talking


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Nice meeting you there Rico.
> 
> in other news just got home from Socal, AZ_CC should be home here soon too


Yea i got home about 11ish....man im dragging ass at work today 

The show was great though i had a blast out there and am soo jealous of the weather

Here's a couple crap phone pics through the wknd....

Few of us AZ guys went to eat at some nasty place called Tommys burgers



















Butt shot with MrRline in the background at the hotel










Cruising back home range was in the 600s and i had to take a pic










And a pic of me and my brother Rico before we left....car looked awesome as always and it was nice seeing u again....ill be waiting for that quote so i can get them BLQs ASAP


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Ill let pics do all the talking


Congrats man!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

MrRline said:


> Nice meeting you there Rico.
> 
> in other news just got home from Socal, AZ_CC should be home here soon too


 It was nice meeting you too bro! Glad to hear you made it home safe.



AZ_CC said:


> Yea i got home about 11ish....man im dragging ass at work today
> 
> The show was great though i had a blast out there and am soo jealous of the weather
> 
> ...


It was good seeing you and the family again bro! Sorry about just leaving there at the end. I wish we could have got pictures of our cars together. I will get you that quote soon. Can't wait to see the wheels on your car bro.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice pics man (even if they were taken with a cel phone)!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> It was good seeing you and the family again bro! Sorry about just leaving there at the end. I wish we could have got pictures of our cars together. I will get you that quote soon. Can't wait to see the wheels on your car bro.


Its cool man, i know u had to stay with ur peeps and not get left behind....cool man ill be waiting, trust me i cant wait to get them on either....iam sooooo tired of these ugly ass stockers



BETOGLI said:


> Nice pics man (even if they were taken with a cel phone)!


Thx beto  i try


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Luv the car, but it should be on a road. I bet it would be nuts on some black-top. Grass is for off road vehicles.


Im going to make some on the road pictures just for you, Sir 



munnarg said:


> You're funny Serge. So far so good. Now onto my next mod. Where did you get the tires from by the way?
> 
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


Corey, best deals on tires @ www.discounttiredirect.com Set of nitto 555(my fav tire) was 552 shipped..... amazing deal



mango_springroll said:


> Your car looks dope, stero1d :thumbup:. Get some spacers up front so they will have similar poke compared to the rear. :laugh: are those 235 tires?





RICO85 said:


> Well I've been MIA from the forums for a while, so I'll start by posting pics of what I've been up to.
> Been on a couple more canyon cruises with the Last Sunday crew. Also been to a couple meets, and car shows.
> 
> 
> ...


Love it man, great shots and CC looks clean! 



AZ_CC said:


> Yea i got home about 11ish....man im dragging ass at work today
> 
> The show was great though i had a blast out there and am soo jealous of the weather
> 
> ...


Sean, you look high as hell on that pict bro! 



Rlinetexas said:


> ^^ Looks badass, nice job!!


Thanks! Gonna try some copper PDip on my oem wheels taht im going to run in winter



talja10 said:


> Yeah 55 lol i have some stickers on top of the vw logo and these cups just came up . Its ok im not gonna show it here


thanks for understanding lmao..... You got them yet?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Ill let pics do all the talking


It dsnt count, cz my car wasnt taking part in that....


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

My timing chain skipped a tooth. Timing is all facked up.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sean, you look high as hell on that pict bro!


I was high man...........................high on life


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I was high man...........................high on life


Is that what they call it in 2013? 

Sunday went to check on my previous set of wheels n snapped few iphone pictures


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

your cars looks clean as F$^&* congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> your cars looks clean as F$^&* congrats :thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Trx_CC said:


>


:heart::heart:

are those Audi wheels?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice shots Serge. Let me know when you're ready to let those Savannahs go next spring :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Nice shots Serge. Let me know when you're ready to let those Savannahs go next spring :laugh:


I'm so in love now.... I i can not imagine letting them go....:facepalm: ...give me some time please..dont rush me into this... :laugh:


its getting colder so they are going to be stored in a few weeks i guess! :banghead:


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

Trx_CC said:


> I was fortunate, installed it's going to cost me about 600.00. It's an OEM unit with CC OEM cable, bought from a forum member.
> 
> Search for a member by the name of "extremenetwork"
> 
> ...


did you do it by yourself? i wish i can have it..but too expensive..


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My timing chain skipped a tooth. Timing is all facked up.


Oh my


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Is that what they call it in 2013?
> 
> Sunday went to check on my previous set of wheels n snapped few iphone pictures


Sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

$1400 sticker lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> $1400 sticker lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It looks good! but pretty alike the APR's Badge!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks good! but pretty alike the APR's Badge!


It's smaller but yeah kind a the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally something...
Miss those days when I used to get few packages per week for cc


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> It's smaller but yeah kind a the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice. Yes it's way smaller. The APR
one is made for a cargo ship it's soo huge


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> $1400 sticker lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Looks nice, Toma! Now everybody knows not to mess with you


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My timing chain skipped a tooth. Timing is all facked up.


What year? How many miles?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

DasCC said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> are those Audi wheels?


DasCC, yes they are... Thank You 



yyj3869 said:


> did you do it by yourself? i wish i can have it..but too expensive..


It was a find... Had already placed it in the "CC" budget. Which is getting low..... Thanks 



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people
> ...


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*2013 CC RLine (RVC)*

Thanks to the Kindness of a Local Member & VAG-COM, I now have RVC in the CC

Thank You......


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go! Im officially in love! Amazing grey color! Got many thumbs up on the way home even frm Jdm people
> ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> That's the cleanest taping job I've ever seen :laugh:. I'll try to imitate it when I get back to AutoXing.:thumbup:


Yeah....it was my first time, but I took my time.
The flat part on the front bumper (between the grilles) made that part *super* easy, and the hood isn't too complicated either.

I could see the CC being more trickier though


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> What year? How many miles?


2010 26k miles

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> $1400 sticker lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


You can't put a price on enjoyment. eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> waltern said:
> 
> 
> > I agree! Smoke your fogs, mirror signals and even your headlights....not as dark as the back, maybe the second level of tint from lamin-x. That way the theme is consistent from front to back. Maybe even some tinted license plate covers. Wheels are absolutely insane!!
> ...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I agree! Smoke your fogs, mirror signals and even your headlights....not as dark as the back, maybe the second level of tint from lamin-x. That way the theme is consistent from front to back. Maybe even some tinted license plate covers. Wheels are absolutely insane!!


The contrast of the light blue paint and yellow signals and fogs looks great, imo. I wouldn't change a thing, Stero1D. :thumbup:

PS: Kareem, happy birthday brother!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> The contrast of the light blue paint and yellow signals and fogs looks great, imo. I wouldn't change a thing, Stero1D. :thumbup:
> 
> PS: Kareem, happy birthday brother!


Agreeeeee. U can lightly tint heights and a darker plastic cover for your lic plate.i like the yellow tints on your car.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> The contrast of the light blue paint and yellow signals and fogs looks great, imo. I wouldn't change a thing, Stero1D. :thumbup:
> 
> PS: Kareem, happy birthday brother!


Agreeeeee. U can lightly tint headlights and a darker plastic cover for your lic plate.i like the yellow tints on your car.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just waiting for ST coilovers,SPM downpipe,kit set of air flow piping,red coil cable cover,2 hole rear diffuser,h&r sway bars.Damn im broke now 😶.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna do everything that you say, Led King!
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> The contrast of the light blue paint and yellow signals and fogs looks great, imo. I wouldn't change a thing, Stero1D. :thumbup:
> 
> PS: Kareem, happy birthday brother!


Thx bro!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Test fitted a replica ebay gold coast front spoiler... 

































Looks like fitment is a little different from the oem gold coast as it mounts on top of the factory lip rather than attaching to the edge. Also as you can see in the pictures it doesnt line up completely but should be hardly noticeable once painted. However it does look like it will be easier to attach and be more secure than the oem lip.

Anyhow... This is the only choice there is when it comes to the gold coast as it is not being made anymore by VWOA

At least i was able to get the oe gold coast side skirt and rear wing


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Nice. Yes it's way smaller. The APR
> one is made for a cargo ship it's soo huge


There are two sizes for the APR one. I was going to order the smaller one until I saw shipping was $10 :screwy:? For a badge? No thanks :laugh:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

pandavw86 said:


> Test fitted a replica ebay gold coast front spoiler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's different front kit from mine, but looks good.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

siili said:


> That's different front kit from mine, but looks good.


Just looked at your thread and yours looks more like the oem fitment as it attaches to the leading edge of the front spoiler where as mine attaches to the top of the leading edge.

When i test fitted it did however feel pretty secure... I think i can get away with just double-sided adhesive tape on the leading edge of the factory bumper and not screw into the sides at the wheel wells.

I got mine from the same ebay seller.... Anyhow after I bought mine which is made from polyurethane they are now selling a cheaper polypropylene one that is $125 vs $199 for the polyurethane...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> Just looked at your thread and yours looks more like the oem fitment as it attaches to the leading edge of the front spoiler where as mine attaches to the top of the leading edge.
> 
> When i test fitted it did however feel pretty secure... I think i can get away with just double-sided adhesive tape on the leading edge of the factory bumper and not screw into the sides at the wheel wells.
> 
> I got mine from the same ebay seller.... Anyhow after I bought mine which is made from polyurethane they are now selling a cheaper polypropylene one that is $125 vs $199 for the polyurethane...




Link to the polypropylene ones please?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Nice. Yes it's way smaller. The APR
> one is made for a cargo ship it's soo huge





Toma23 said:


> It's smaller but yeah kind a the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yeah, indeed I had an APR Badge in my VW Jetta MKV and it was kind of huge, but they already made a smaller one.

On the other hand, since my VW is Uni tuned I already ordered some badges! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took wifey for drinks & ceviche but kept iron lady close


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Parts are in for the car. Hopefully done tomorrow

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took wifey for drinks & ceviche but kept iron lady close


Yummy and that picture's great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

Trx_CC said:


> Couple of shots with this week mod: Wheels & Customer Centers Caps (White & Charcoal Gray)
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



are those a5 wheels 18" or 19" ? what size tire?


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Opened up my new wheels....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Opened up my new wheels....


Beautiful wheels and color option!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Beautiful wheels and color option!


+1


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

dr droom said:


> are those a5 wheels 18" or 19" ? what size tire?


Hello,

They are the A5 18" with 235 40R18 (stock tire on the RLine)


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Opened up my new wheels....


Nice Wheels


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

So. The tensioner was extremely loose and that is what caused the chain to jump a tooth and destroy the mesh screen

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

New tensioner, screen and timing chain 

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy that I won't need to do my timing until about 100k. I'm waiting to see if Volkswagen of America will reimburse the money I paid to buy my plugs when I thought the plugs were the culprit. Every little bit counts

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Opened up my new wheels....


it'll look similar!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> it'll look similar!


Will look identical.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Took wifey for drinks & ceviche but kept iron lady close


look what I found


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> look what I found


ahah, some1 Showed me that before... should I ask them for a free replica lip for using my CC?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> look what I found


Wow, it might be OK if this was an exact replica of the OEM style, but the front lip they are selling is a different style that attaches from the top. This would be a total bait & switch for someone who buys it and thinks it would look like the picture.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> ahah, some1 Showed me that before... should I ask them for a free replica lip for using my CC?


I tried this with this company who was using a picture of my mkii without my permission but they kept ignoring me lol


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I tried this with this company who was using a picture of my mkii without my permission but they kept ignoring me lol


The only solution to this is to watermark your pictures.
They'll never give you anything (not even attention) unless threatened with legal action (and, naturally, it's not worth the trouble and cost).


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> The only solution to this is to watermark your pictures.
> They'll never give you anything (not even attention) unless threatened with legal action (and, naturally, it's not worth the trouble and cost).


Honestly I care less, not a biggie.



cleanmk2gti said:


> I tried this with this company who was using a picture of my mkii without my permission but they kept ignoring me lol


Going to email these guys  mabe I'm going to be a lucky one


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

kaeo773 said:


> Wow, it might be OK if this was an exact replica of the OEM style, but the front lip they are selling is a different style that attaches from the top. This would be a total bait & switch for someone who buys it and thinks it would look like the picture.


vw sells them that way now


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

giecsar said:


> The only solution to this is to watermark your pictures.
> They'll never give you anything (not even attention) unless threatened with legal action (and, naturally, it's not worth the trouble and cost).


Crowd source. Someone in the CC section has to be a Lawyer. Fill a C/D with Lawyer-Speak, see if it gets results.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Honestly I care less, not a biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to email these guys  mabe I'm going to be a lucky one


And then give the lip to me, yeah yeah?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> The only solution to this is to watermark your pictures.
> They'll never give you anything (not even attention) unless threatened with legal action (and, naturally, it's not worth the trouble and cost).


I care less to go thru that trouble! 



RichieMK4Rich said:


> vw sells them that way now


REALLY? they decided to change mold and make new parts? just for no reason?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Took wifey for drinks & ceviche but kept iron lady close


Very cool, I've done the same my times.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Dip my tails 

You can clearly see the lights - especially at night. 

2 light coats of Matt black and 4 coats of plasti dip glossifer.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Very cool, I've done the same my times.


Its more on "I got LUCKY" side, because parking in Downtown Chicago is a B......)))))))

P.S. Ur tails look cool man! Can you see brake lights during the day thou?:screwy:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, you can still see the light during the day,(it's not super bright ) plus there is also the third brake light which is still bright. 

The glossifer takes bit of the dark Matt black out of the picture and lightens everything up a bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I wish they have this wide body kit........ 










don't mind the rear wing though I think bit wider body looks good.....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

also found another one....
http://www.btcc.net/html/team_detail.php?id=69
http://www.btcc.net/html/team_detail.php?id=74


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

That's cool ^^


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to a local meet last night, and my friend took a couple pics.

















This Porsche is insanely awesome. The owner is super cool too.








The nicest rear end at the meet









There's another picture of my car, but Kareem has final say on where I post that picture. Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Went to a local meet last night, and my friend took a couple pics.
> 
> 
> There's another picture of my car, but Kareem has final say on where I post that picture. Lol


amazing shots! Very clean setup bro! 

Why its always Kareem? I want to have that FINAL SAY!!! WTF??


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

siili said:


> I wish they have this wide body kit........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Below is Tony's website, really nice guy.

http://www.team-hard.com/


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> amazing shots! Very clean setup bro!
> 
> Why its always Kareem? I want to have that FINAL SAY!!! WTF??


Thanks bro! I'll let my friend know you approve of his photography.

Because KOWCC has to approve


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ahah, some1 Showed me that before... should I ask them for a free replica lip for using my CC?



They should at least ask for your permission to use your car to sell their product. They are using the image of your property to make a profit.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

siili said:


> I wish they have this wide body kit........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be BadA$$. Do not get me started. My wife would make fun of me though.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Got this for my Wife's CC.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> look what I found


I asked for a free lip, they replied - "YOUR PHOTO WILL BE TAKEN OUT OF THE AUCTION" 

I'm no longer famous lol


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> vw sells them that way now


ORLY!?!?

I just got my replica front lip cause i cant get the oem one anymore and it also attaches over the lower portion of the bumper... Fitment looks great and once painted it will be hard to tell from oe... I guess it makes the bumper look more R line than gold coast



RICO85 said:


> Went to a local meet last night, and my friend took a couple pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw your car over the weekend at socal euro:thumbup:

What size are the RSE14's? 19x9? Cause the 235's looked a little stretched on them.... Trying to get an idea of how my 19x8 RSE14's from my previous GTI will look on my wife's CC with 245/35/19 tires


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Link to the polypropylene ones please?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-2012-V...RONT-BUMPER-LIP-SPOILER-BODYKIT-/370897168561


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Its more on "I got LUCKY" side, because parking in Downtown Chicago is a B......)))))))
> 
> P.S. Ur tails look cool man! Can you see brake lights during the day thou?:screwy:


That photo was downtown? WTFMATE. No joke about the luck, wouldn't have been shocked to see two huge, banged up SUVs rubbing their bumpers on either end. :banghead:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Just placed my order for APR Intercooler and Spulen TOB and TBP


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I asked for a free lip, they replied - "YOUR PHOTO WILL BE TAKEN OUT OF THE AUCTION"
> 
> I'm no longer famous lol


Cheap a$$es!!!!!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed new wheels.  
I love the look. I could stare at it all day.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Got this for my Wife's CC.


what does that switch control?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Rear Window shade...


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Installed new wheels.
> I love the look. I could stare at it all day.


Looks sweet man! Wondered how they would look on a black '13 R-Line


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Looks sweet man! Wondered how they would look on a black '13 R-Line


I would say bad ass!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Installed new wheels.


Looks great!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Better pix


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

pandavw86 said:


> I think I saw your car over the weekend at socal euro:thumbup:
> 
> What size are the RSE14's? 19x9? Cause the 235's looked a little stretched on them.... Trying to get an idea of how my 19x8 RSE14's from my previous GTI will look on my wife's CC with 245/35/19 tires


If it was at the Bilstein booth then yup! That was my car.









RSe14's are 19x9. Tires are slightly stretched, but 245/35 might be a bit too much for 19x8's. I was running the same size tires on my old 19x8.5 BLQ'S. no stretch, and not too meaty of a tire. In my opinion the perfect sized tire for 19x8-8.5 wheels.

My friend has 19x8 RSe14's on his GTI, and he is also running 235/35 tires. Looks perfect!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Quinones said:


> Wondered how they would look on a black '13 R-Line


Even better.:thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Got this for my Wife's CC.


Beto where did you get that from? I'd like to use it for my garage door opener

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm supposed to get my car back tomorrow morning. Hopefully without any issues

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> That photo was downtown? WTFMATE. No joke about the luck, wouldn't have been shocked to see two huge, banged up SUVs rubbing their bumpers on either end. :banghead:


Yes sir! Nacional 27 on Erie! Best Cevice n happy hour 5-7 Check it out


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Cheap a$$es!!!!!


I knw right! They changed the picture but looks like R-Line bumper on it and not lip lmao! Morons


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> If it was at the Bilstein booth then yup! That was my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your friends GTI reminds me of what mine used to look like before I sold it... Even had the Neuspeed exhaust too









Couldn't find anyone that wants to buy my rse14's so its going on my wife's CC along with a Gold Coast kit you might remember the car from fastivus... Stock looking white CC Lux Limited with a ko4

Reason I'm going with 245/35/19 is cause my wife drives the car and I want as much meat on the rim as possible incase she hits something... She doesn't know or care to watch for things in the road... And that's why I'm not lowering it either

I just hope it won't look too wierd on the 19x8... I'm guessing it should be fine since I think some people are using 245/35/19 on the Sagitta rims which are also 19x8 et41


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

pandavw86 said:


> Your friends GTI reminds me of what mine used to look like before I sold it... Even had the Neuspeed exhaust too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember you. How have you been? I do remember you saying that it was your wife's car, so if you are trying to run a meaty tire to protect the wheel, yes 245/35 will work great.

My friends GTI is pretty sweet. He has the prototype Neuspeed exhaust with CF tips, Prototype CF front splitter, and he HAD the prototype rear CF spoiler until he tried to kill me with it on our way back from Wuste.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> ORLY!?!?
> 
> I just got my replica front lip cause i cant get the oem one anymore and it also attaches over the lower portion of the bumper... Fitment looks great and once painted it will be hard to tell from oe... I guess it makes the bumper look more R line than gold coast
> 
> ...





Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CC: This morning talked to my guy at thr body shop, made an appointment to fix some chips, re-do lip and paint/sand rear valance ) Sunday - dents guy is ready to see my CC


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Devoted GTA V =)


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

found a small piece of smoked laminex floating around the garage so gave this a whirl. i think i like it :thumbup:


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> what does that switch control?





NRGCC said:


> Rear Window shade...





cleanmk2gti said:


> Beto where did you get that from? I'd like to use it for my garage door opener
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!



Hi Guys,

Indeed I bought it for my garage door opener as well; I bought it at www.carstyle4you.com and it has a pretty awesome quality! I haven't install it yet but it lights in red color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roma10 (Sep 3, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Indeed I bought it for my garage door opener as well; I bought it at www.carstyle4you.com and it has a pretty awesome quality! I haven't install it yet but it lights in red color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


MAybe this is a stupid question, but how do you get this to work? 

I have a 2013 CC R-line and no "homelink" or the like I would really love this upgrade.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just installed this










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Indeed I bought it for my garage door opener as well; I bought it at www.carstyle4you.com and it has a pretty awesome quality! I haven't install it yet but it lights in red color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Is there a specific set of switches that fit the CC? Link to specific product please?

Edit: found it. Additional 20 Euro for it to be functional...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

So when I got my cc, this is the car I based my plans on. Was googling stuff and came upon it. Only thing is I wanted to put wheels that I hadn't seen on the cc yet. Other then that I think I did a pretty good job lol








And my car


----------



## tldracer24 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dwon said:


>


wheel specs? looks good


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Did this...


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

tldracer24 said:


> wheel specs? looks good


thanks! 19x9 et 35 19x10 et24


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kareem or Toma? who is famous? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a256578e&vxp=mtr


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got my car back!

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> If it was at the Bilstein booth then yup! That was my car.


Hmmmm, why did you take off your hood insulation?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Just got my car back!
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


finally.... and the verdict? :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> finally.... and the verdict? :thumbup:


Tensioner was loose so it caused some damage. New timing chain, tensioner, camshaft bracket and updated adjuster magnet with connector. Put engine back in time

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Tensioner was loose so it caused some damage. New timing chain, tensioner, camshaft bracket and updated adjuster magnet with connector. Put engine back in time
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


yikes! What year is your CC. So no engine damage?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

DasCC said:


> yikes! What year is your CC. So no engine damage?


2010 and no engine damage. Only 26k miles on it. I have only put 8k miles on it


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwon said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick question. Have my DP installed. CAI. TOP installed. With stage I I was boosting about 18psi. Just installed me S3 intercooler and hoses. PSI dropped to about 16. Is that normal. TIA.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem or Toma? who is famous?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a256578e&vxp=mtr


Im going with Toma



cleanmk2gti said:


> Just got my car back!
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Congrats bro, glad they fixed everything....hopefully all stays well :beer:



jspirate said:


> Hmmmm, why did you take off your hood insulation?


Cuz it looks super clean without it....i want to do that at some point....its a great spot to start adding stickers



cook0066 said:


> Quick question. Have my DP installed. CAI. TOP installed. With stage I I was boosting about 18psi. Just installed me S3 intercooler and hoses. PSI dropped to about 16. Is that normal. TIA.


I believe that is normal due to the Apr IC being MUCH larger than the stock one....im not 100% on it but pretty sure i read about it somewhere


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Hmmmm, why did you take off your hood insulation?


Because it was getting all crusty around the edges, and I can't have a sparkly clean engine bay with a crusty price of insulation sticking out like a sore thumb. And after I took it off I could hear my P-Flo way better. I love the sound coming from the engine bay now that I don't have that on there, so it's staying off. 
Yes, yes! I know! "Won't that ruin your paint?"
My response: why don't penguins fly? 

Personally I think the paint on the top of the hood will be fine. My friend has been driving for 40k+ miles with no hood insulation, and he hasn't had any issues. Hope that's the case with me, but you never know.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

finally put on the HID from USP motorsport and posting the pics.... 6000K bulb.....









and liking it how it came out.

















Guess Yellow fog next.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed the car from Socal Euro and then got new tires and an alignment....my old ones were to the wires on the inside  so i was drag racing at the show on bald tires :banghead:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Washed the car from Socal Euro and then got new tires and an alignment....my old ones were to the wires on the inside  so i was drag racing at the show on bald tires :banghead:


That sucks bro! Glad you and the family made it back home though. You still beat that GTI though. Lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Is there a specific set of switches that fit the CC? Link to specific product please?
> 
> Edit: found it. Additional 20 Euro for it to be functional...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


I did pick that option man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Roma10 said:


> MAybe this is a stupid question, but how do you get this to work?
> 
> I have a 2013 CC R-line and no "homelink" or the like I would really love this upgrade.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hi man,

Let me find a thread which comes with a DIY and I'll share it here. You need to use a gate remote control to make it work.

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleaned 50,000 love bugs off my grill :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Jost got the goodies ready for install tomorrow 😁










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed OWM center caps


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Because it was getting all crusty around the edges, and I can't have a sparkly clean engine bay with a crusty price of insulation sticking out like a sore thumb. And after I took it off I could hear my P-Flo way better. I love the sound coming from the engine bay now that I don't have that on there, so it's staying off.
> Yes, yes! I know! "Won't that ruin your paint?"
> My response: why don't penguins fly?
> 
> Personally I think the paint on the top of the hood will be fine. My friend has been driving for 40k+ miles with no hood insulation, and he hasn't had any issues. Hope that's the case with me, but you never know.


You will be fine. The UV from the sun and the heat from the engine bay sorta do the synergistic thing and make it bad for the average joe. You take care of your paint and it will be fine :thumbup:

I was just curious.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Because it was getting all crusty around the edges, and I can't have a sparkly clean engine bay with a crusty price of insulation sticking out like a sore thumb. And after I took it off I could hear my P-Flo way better. I love the sound coming from the engine bay now that I don't have that on there, so it's staying off.
> Yes, yes! I know! "Won't that ruin your paint?"
> My response: why don't penguins fly?
> 
> Personally I think the paint on the top of the hood will be fine. My friend has been driving for 40k+ miles with no hood insulation, and he hasn't had any issues. Hope that's the case with me, but you never know.


The hood isolation has nothing to do with heat from the engine to protect the paint but it's a safety feature.

If you have a fire in your engine bay, after a short while, the bolts holding it are melting and the isolation drops on the engine bay

This gives times for you to get out of the car (especially if you are unconscious for a short time) or for the fire to die once oxygen around the engine is consumed.

I'm all for a clean engine bay, just clarifying the purpose behing that part.


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> That sucks bro! Glad you and the family made it back home though. You still beat that GTI though. Lol


Yea i know me to!!!!....but yea i was still doing work....the guy in the focus ST ws tripping i beat him :laugh:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Kareem or Toma? who is famous?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a256578e&vxp=mtr


im due for a new spoiler you guys think i can get one for free for using my car as advertisement lol


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Im going with Toma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is normal to lose boost with larger FMIC


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> yes it is normal to lose boost with larger FMIC


Cool deal. Got my stainless downpipe on. CAI. Turbo outlet pipe. Installed the S3 intercooler with hoses today. Also put in the Turbo air Charge pipe. Wow I can tell a difference in power. Going in Monday to be flashed from stage 1 to Stage 2. Can't wait.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

two pic from ILLY-noise ..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> im due for a new spoiler you guys think i can get one for free for using my car as advertisement lol


Tried w frnt lip! No go 
Give it a shot bro! Whats w urs??


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> two pic from ILLY-noise ..


I love your Oettinger wheels mate! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thejas said:


> The hood isolation has nothing to do with heat from the engine to protect the paint but it's a safety feature.
> 
> If you have a fire in your engine bay, after a short while, the bolts holding it are melting and the isolation drops on the engine bay
> 
> ...


I thought it was there to keep the noise levels down.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I thought it was there to keep the noise levels down.


Will help to keep noise down but not main purpose!


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Thejas said:


> The hood isolation has nothing to do with heat from the engine to protect the paint but it's a safety feature.


Thats not correct. When in extremely hot climates a dark paint can get to 170+F with the engine off. When sitting in standstill traffic with the engine heating up the other side of the hood, the surface temperatures can get much higher.

That is not good for paint and over a period of time it will cause damage.

I agree, the insulation serves multiple purposes. Insulation (both noise and temp) is just one of em.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Cleaned the hell out of it today!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Had her a$$ in the air trying to adjust the camber a bit. Need power tools for sure lol or a lift so I can get more leverage to loosen the bolt lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got PVC valve, door handle changed and carwash at the dealer 

Shopped for ko4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got PVC valve, door handle changed and carwash at the dealer
> 
> Shopped for ko4


Im soo jelly ur getting k04 soon


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Im soo jelly ur getting k04 soon


Serge is all talk.......he's a browser...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Cleaned wheel and my buddy took care all scratches and polised the car. and made this.....








I'll put up on my store if anyone wants it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Serge is all talk.......he's a browser...


Hahahahahahahaha thats a good one 



siili said:


> Cleaned wheel and my buddy took care all scratches and polised the car. and made this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it like mine bro with the greater than sign (>) and i bet youll sell some....lots of ppl hit me up where i got mine from


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Cleaned the hell out of it today!


I'm in love

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

siili said:


> Cleaned wheel and my buddy took care all scratches and polised the car. and made this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get with you to get some stickers done

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

😎😁💩


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> 😎😁💩


Looks awesome man! Only thing I would do now is a gloss black vinyl on the roof to top it off. Love the sna's. Flow very well with the car specially color matched


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Make it like mine bro with the greater than sign (>) and i bet youll sell some....lots of ppl hit me up where i got mine from


Good Idea! I'll make one and see.......


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I need to get with you to get some stickers done
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


message me what you want..... :thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Friday my buddy and me installed the S3 Intercooler. S3 piping. Turbo discharge Pipe and Turbo air charge pipe. Wow what a difference. Ready to go to stage 2 from Stage 1.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Friday my buddy and me installed the S3 Intercooler. S3 piping. Turbo discharge Pipe and Turbo air charge pipe. Wow what a difference. Ready to go to stage 2 from Stage 1.



Nice looks good , any mods to make it fit or bolts on to stock ? U mind sharing where did u get it from & price thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Cool deal. Got my stainless downpipe on. CAI. Turbo outlet pipe. Installed the S3 intercooler with hoses today. Also put in the Turbo air Charge pipe. Wow I can tell a difference in power. Going in Monday to be flashed from stage 1 to Stage 2. Can't wait.



What tuner are you going with ? I'm still waiting unitronic to get the file done for mine , looks like I will be going k04 by the time they are done 😬


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

Ditched the kw v3's in favor of a full Airlift Autopilot v2 set up. 









[/url]
1236240_646229538723362_2063200641_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
37779_650908938255422_352094143_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]

I love the tuck of that 265/30/19 out back!








[/url]
1240350_647762258570090_2018890204_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr[/IMG]
993721_648211835191799_699063953_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tldracer24 (Jul 28, 2010)

clean01golf said:


> Ditched the kw v3's in favor of a full Airlift Autopilot v2 set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wheel specs


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not much...just installed coils.

















She's filthy and now she creaks a lot at low speed...Should have bought the 034 mounts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Not much...just installed coils.
> 
> She's filthy and now she creaks a lot at low speed...Should have bought the 034 mounts.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


She creaks?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

clean01golf said:


> Ditched the kw v3's in favor of a full Airlift Autopilot v2 set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro! :thumbup: I'm also thinking of going air, but got a couple other things I want to do first.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

clean01golf said:


> Ditched the kw v3's in favor of a full Airlift Autopilot v2 set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing your car at sowo this year man, looks awesome on air!! So jealous man lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> She creaks?


Yeah, I need the 034 strut mounts...thought I could get away without them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> Nice looks good , any mods to make it fit or bolts on to stock ? U mind sharing where did u get it from & price thanx
> I got the S3 intercooler and piping from ECS Tuning. Direct fit. Not cutting or anything. That was. About $700. With turbo discharge pipe. Got the turbo air charge pipes from USP Motorsport. That was $179. All was direct fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free





Toma23 said:


> What tuner are you going with ? I'm still waiting unitronic to get the file done for mine , looks like I will be going k04 by the time they are done 😬
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I have APR Stage I. Goes in Tuesday to get Flashed to Stage II


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Yeah, I need the 034 strut mounts...thought I could get away without them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


Why? Is it the coils?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Why? Is it the coils?


they are high density front strut mounts, I have them with my coilovers


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It a common occurrence when installing most coils, even on the mk6. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Cleaned up my trunk a bit. I was going for the classic truck look.


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Friday my buddy and me installed the S3 Intercooler. S3 piping. Turbo discharge Pipe and Turbo air charge pipe. Wow what a difference. Ready to go to stage 2 from Stage 1.


i was thinking about doing this to mine. How difficult was it and did u add it to the stock system to make it a twinintercooler system or just replaced the stock? how much more of a difference do u really see tho? i was thinking about doing a twinintercooler system with mine.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


>


Awesome car and pic man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CC4U2NV said:


> i was thinking about doing this to mine. How difficult was it and did u add it to the stock system to make it a twinintercooler system or just replaced the stock? how much more of a difference do u really see tho? i was thinking about doing a twinintercooler system with mine.


You swap the Audi S3's intercooler which has more capacity; if you want a Twincooler Forge is the way to go!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'm in love
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


 Thanks!
So am i! Hehe


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> Cleaned up my trunk a bit. I was going for the classic truck look.


Looks fantastic. I love it.

Nice color combination with the blue.

What did you use for a base? Hardwood veneered 1/2" plywood?

Woodworking is my other hobby.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Friday my buddy and me installed the S3 Intercooler. S3 piping. Turbo discharge Pipe and Turbo air charge pipe. Wow what a difference. Ready to go to stage 2 from Stage 1.


Thats good to hear....im looking into getting a IC next and the s3 is towards the top of my list



clean01golf said:


> Ditched the kw v3's in favor of a full Airlift Autopilot v2 set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on air :thumbup:



Turb02 said:


> Not much...just installed coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slam em down lower bro....if its gonna creak or anything might as well be looking nice n LOW :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Why? Is it the coils?


The OEM mounts with the Solo Werks coilovers can flex and it makes noise....video here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj60rMH656s

The 034 mounts are a harder/stiffer rubber and don't make the noise:
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-p-23141.html


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Cleaned up my trunk a bit. I was going for the classic truck look.


Looks cool, nice work.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Installed halo ring projector fogs..


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Better pics


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

did my 40K maintenance! runs like new again... luckily I have a friend with a pit... makes oil changes much easier. 

found out the underside is practically brand new still...woo! 

old plugs look good, will be sending an oil sample to BlackStone Labs for testing. Also replaced the coilpacks with the red R8 ones. im sure the spark plugs made the biggest difference though, as engine runs much much smoother.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice, how much did you spend for all the parts?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nice, how much did you spend for all the parts?


heres a breakdown: 

OEM wipers: $35
Spark Plugs: $46
Cabin filter: $32
Air filter: $16
Coilpacks: $80
5 pack MAN oil filters: $50
magnetic oil drain plug: $12
oil: $25
Total: $296

I didn't to a transmission flush (6 speed manual) but i will do that at 50K, along with a brake flush.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> heres a breakdown:
> 
> OEM wipers: $35
> Spark Plugs: $46
> ...


Spark plugs 46$? Made in cuba? 1 spark plug goes at least 20$ and over im surprised 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Slam em down lower bro....if its gonna creak or anything might as well be looking nice n LOW :beer:


I can't go any lower or I won't be able to get to my house or work. I live down a gravel road and I work on a government installation which has steel "car traps" that I have to drive over.

It's low...









I'll level it off where it's at, then stance it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Spark plugs 46$? Made in cuba? 1 spark plug goes at least 20$ and over im surprised
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


haha nope. DBC tuning, code: BKR7EIX.4. $46


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Turbo, are those wheels reps or oem?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

CaliVWCC said:


> Hey Turbo, are those wheels reps or oem?


VMR replicas, custom painted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Installed my VW asymmetrical mirrors today! Looks good if you ask me!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

Bagged my 2013 Night Blue Metallic CC R-Line with 900 miles lol

- AccuAir E-Level (Touch pad)
- AirLift Slam Series Front Struts
- Air House 2 Rear Bags
- Koni Sport Rear Shocks
- Accuair Aluminum 5 Gallon Skinny Tank
- ViAir 400c Compressor


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

:thumbup: pics are a plus


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I can't go any lower or I won't be able to get to my house or work. I live down a gravel road and I work on a government installation which has steel "car traps" that I have to drive over.
> 
> It's low...
> 
> ...


Oh wow ur at 24" FTG....that's pretty low....in the pics earlier it looked higher....take some better ones with more angles and of the front too :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh wow ur at 24" FTG....that's pretty low....in the pics earlier it looked higher....take some better ones with more angles and of the front too :thumbup::beer:


It's squatting that's for sure. I'm working on the front end still so pics look janky from the front... once I get it leveled, and cleaned up I'll do a proper shoot for you guys.

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Washed 









Took it to shop to fix hood n lip and








Plus











P.S my neuspeed TOP pipe is up for sale soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dibs on the TOP Serge, and congrats on the K04 purchase :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Plus


You are gonna luv it. Makes the CC such a blast to drive. It also becomes an incredibly insane sleeper :thumbup:

Congratulations!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Dibs on the TOP Serge, and congrats on the K04 purchase :thumbup:


Thnx man!  text me up abt TOP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> You are gonna luv it. Makes the CC such a blast to drive. It also becomes an incredibly insane sleeper :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations!


 I hope it all wrks out! Cnt wait to get it! Super excited.... Btw dnt thnk my cc is that of the sleeper anymore w Milltek exhaust lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Installed ST coils and new passenger drive shaft. 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Washed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u get a free install or no?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I hope it all wrks out! Cnt wait to get it! Super excited.... Btw dnt thnk my cc is that of the sleeper anymore w Milltek exhaust lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ahhhh, probably not. The thing is... the OEM CC exhaust is pretty darn decent are far as flow goes. The k04 and the OEM CC exhaust is like an electric car... you hear nothing as you are pinned to the seat. I wish I had a picture for just half of the people I see in my rear view mirror. 

Watch out for the valve springs though


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

CC4U2NV said:


> i was thinking about doing this to mine. How difficult was it and did u add it to the stock system to make it a twinintercooler system or just replaced the stock? how much more of a difference do u really see tho? i was thinking about doing a twinintercooler system with mine.


Took me and a buddy 4-5 hours. Just replaced the stock one with the S3 intercooler and pipes. Direct fit. Much more noticeable power.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Installed halo ring projector fogs..


Not sure I like the halo.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Washed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that K04 Turbo! Your car rocks man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Ahhhh, probably not. The thing is... the OEM CC exhaust is pretty darn decent are far as flow goes. The k04 and the OEM CC exhaust is like an electric car... you hear nothing as you are pinned to the seat. I wish I had a picture for just half of the people I see in my rear view mirror.
> 
> Watch out for the valve springs though


Haha Electric CC  yea, im worrying abt those valve springs... Hope im gonna be the lucky one. ))) guys at the dealer insured me that im gonna be ok, cz few 2013 cc they tuned with Stage two had those issues... Who knows... 


Thank you, Beto!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Haha Electric CC  yea, im worrying abt those valve springs... Hope im gonna be the lucky one. ))) guys at the dealer insured me that im gonna be ok, cz few 2013 cc they tuned with Stage two had those issues... Who knows...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Beto!!
> ...


Follow APR's guide and pull the PCV cover, its fairly easy to do. You can get a look see for yourself.

The valve spring job is $1000. So, its worth a look.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I raised the front end so im no longer rubbing with dat 245 tire


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

washed and scratches removed and polished, so I took it out and took a pic....









and made this too.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Changed the theme on my RNS-510 to Premium from Sportsline until I get the urge to change it again. Also changed the voice command steering wheel button to a mute button. 

Sent from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Washed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Installed my Morimoto HID kit H7 6000K XENON BULBS on my depo led headlights .. I am pretty happy with the kit ..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> washed and scratches removed and polished, so I took it out and took a pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks sharp....just needs LOW and itll be :thumbup: and the sticker looks sweet!!!


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

took pictures... finally


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > Washed
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bigconig said:


> took pictures... finally


You're car looks pretty nice man! And your pics are awesome! Specially this one.


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> You're car looks pretty nice man! And your pics are awesome! Specially this one.


Thanks man. I was real happy with that one too. The car is _just_ a stock CC, but I still love her


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks sharp....just needs LOW and itll be :thumbup: and the sticker looks sweet!!!


Yes! lowering next...... 

I out those stickers out on ebay for 3bucks.... I gotta finish one website for client this week so after I'll get more stuff out for the shop.....


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added led kit for brake, reverse, and turn signals. Pic attached shows the driver side led, compared to oem passenger side. Turn signal is insanely bright. I love it. Pics are hard to determine the difference however in person it looks sweet.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added led kit for brake, reverse, and turn signals. Pic attached shows the driver side led, compared to oem passenger side. Turn signal is insanely bright. I love it. Pics are hard to determine the difference however in person it looks sweet.


did you buy the full set from Deautokey? I bought them a moth or so ago, and I still have not installed them.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Painted taillight


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> did you buy the full set from Deautokey? I bought them a moth or so ago, and I still have not installed them.


No. eBay. Was a kit.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Painted taillight


They look great....welcome to the black taillights club :beer:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> They look great....welcome to the black taillights club :beer:



AZ_CC thanks... and glad I'm getting closer each time for your liking  gotta get ready to make AZ_CC approved sticker now :laugh::laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

siili said:


> AZ_CC thanks... and glad I'm getting closer each time for your liking  gotta get ready to make AZ_CC approved sticker now :laugh::laugh:


Hahahahahahahaha that would be hilarious :laugh: but seriously ur cars coming along nicely


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha that would be hilarious :laugh: but seriously ur cars coming along nicely


lol glad you got my sense of humor. and thanks... try not over due and keep my car look OEM+ that's the goal on mine.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

License plate LED and all interior LED from autokey.










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> License plate LED and all interior LED from autokey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tag lights look good :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Test fitted wheels and aired out..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Test fitted wheels and aired out..


awe.. u got same wheels that I got


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> did you buy the full set from Deautokey? I bought them a moth or so ago, and I still have not installed them.


Deauto sells those??


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Deauto sells those??


Deauto....ur BFF serge


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Test fitted wheels and aired out..


:thumbup: Looking good bro!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Deauto....ur BFF serge


Forever n ever :heart: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bigconig said:


> Thanks man. I was real happy with that one too. The car is _just_ a stock CC, but I still love her


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Gals and Guys,

Yesterday the hood lid and gas realize control buttons were installed.










Also the headlights (halogens) were replaced under warranty since they were kind of cloudy in the inside.

It's a small detail but I liked it a lot.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Deauto....ur BFF serge



LOL

Indeed I'm planning to buy 2 interior kit sets from them pretty soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL
> 
> Indeed I'm planning to buy 2 interior kit sets from them pretty soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


PM'ed you


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks to fellow Forum member "Spacewalker" I got my Color cluster in the mail today from Poland and all programmed and installed! Much improved! 

US Spec for 2009 4motion








Color one from Poland


















 Something different once again. Now Park assist and color cluster ..... hmmmm what to do next!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

siili said:


> lol glad you got my sense of humor. and thanks... try not over due and keep my car look OEM+ that's the goal on mine.


No offense (and quite frankly, if you like doing what you're doing then do it, don't let my opinion affect you) but what is OEM+ about stickers or painted tail lights? The OEM+ look is supposed to be simple and clean, which those mods are anything but.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Thanks to fellow Forum member "Spacewalker" I got my Color cluster in the mail today from Poland and all programmed and installed! Much improved!
> 
> US Spec for 2009 4motion
> 
> ...


Looks sweet! I'm very very very jelly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ColumbusCC said:


> Thanks to fellow Forum member "Spacewalker" I got my Color cluster in the mail today from Poland and all programmed and installed! Much improved!
> 
> US Spec for 2009 4motion
> 
> ...


Nice


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> PM'ed you


PM'ed you back kind Sir! And thank you so much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> Thanks to fellow Forum member "Spacewalker" I got my Color cluster in the mail today from Poland and all programmed and installed! Much improved!
> 
> US Spec for 2009 4motion
> 
> ...




It looks so nice! Congrats man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> PM'ed you back kind Sir! And thank you so much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


My pleasure sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> My pleasure sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Snapped a quick pic of my mini me in front of my sled...









The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Snapped a quick pic of my mini me in front of my sled...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


What he said :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. He means the world to me. His 2 sisters are something else, too.

Unless you meant the car? 

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks guys. He means the world to me. His 2 sisters are something else, too.
> 
> Unless you meant the car?
> 
> The government has tapped your phone too.


I meant both man! He's a nice, good looking kid; the car is fab... and having a pic of having a pic of both together is priceless! Also it looks that your kid is proud of his dad's car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I meant both man! He's a nice, good looking kid; the car is fab... and having a pic of having a pic of both together is priceless! Also it looks that your kid is proud of his dad's car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks BETO! Hes a great kid and loves to be in cars that are "fast"


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Snapped a quick pic of my mini me in front of my sled...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Getting my fender fixed on Monday! While it's in the body shop it will also get the fenders pulled a bit because das cc will be going 👇 and 👈👉 for those who understand lol


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Unitronic Stage II DSG this morning :heart::heart::heart:

Oh yeah


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> Unitronic Stage II DSG this morning :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> Oh yeah


First impression?? 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got cc back  love my rear valance 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

talja10 said:


> First impression??


Love it! It shifts faster and smoother and hangs on to the gears longer. It's been raining so I haven't been able to test the launch control and I haven't pushed on it too much, but I will


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got cc back  love my rear valance


What color is it? It looks either black or chrome in the picture, but looks good!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Test fitted wheels and aired out..


Nice setup... Clean and simple :thumbup:.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> No offense (and quite frankly, if you like doing what you're doing then do it, don't let my opinion affect you) but what is OEM+ about stickers or painted tail lights? The OEM+ look is supposed to be simple and clean, which those mods are anything but.


Very true. I was thinking the same when he said that(OEM look :screwy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> What color is it? It looks either black or chrome in the picture, but looks good!


Its piano black.. I love it.. Here is better picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

got my new diffuser & tips going in tomorrow as well


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> got my new diffuser & tips going in tomorrow as well


Nice bro.is it custom made or what?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

:thumbup: sick looking diffuser


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Nice bro.is it custom made or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I had a custom CBE made a few weeks back, I am already changing out the diffuser and tips I had originally installed, it didn't turn out how I was hoping


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks BETO! Hes a great kid and loves to be in cars that are "fast"


Great man, I have two girls and they called my previous car (VW Jetta GLI MKV) "Lighting McQueen!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Getting my fender fixed on Monday! While it's in the body shop it will also get the fenders pulled a bit because das cc will be going 👇 and 👈👉 for those who understand lol


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got cc back  love my rear valance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> got my new diffuser & tips going in tomorrow as well




It looks awesome! Congrats man! Is your car V6 4Motion or did you have to make a custom catback?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks awesome! Congrats man! Is your car V6 4Motion or did you have to make a custom catback?


nope, I had a custom CBE done on my 2.0


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> nope, I had a custom CBE done on my 2.0


What diffuser is that? That's probably the only diffuser I've ever seen that would make the rear of a CC attractive.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> What diffuser is that? That's probably the only diffuser I've ever seen that would make the rear of a CC attractive.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/380703410315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


an idea of what it will look like, this is the only one I found that I liked as well. I like how you can have the tips flush with the lower lip without them sticking out


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thnx man )


Tony, cant wait to see ur diffuser on the car!! Hurry up


Edit: just Reinstalled frnt lip w adhesive...very messy stuff...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx man )
> 
> 
> Tony, cant wait to see ur diffuser on the car!! Hurry up
> ...


You should go full black interior, imo. :sly:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> got my new diffuser & tips going in tomorrow as well



I am in love!!!! Definitely adding that to my list, I usually try not to get too many things someone else has but this is too perfect for the look I'm going. Sorry for copying lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> You should go full black interior, imo. :sly:


Its too much $ bro....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380703410315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> an idea of what it will look like, this is the only one I found that I liked as well. I like how you can have the tips flush with the lower lip without them sticking out


I'm a little confused is the valence for the Audi or the one you posted up on Ebay? Is it direct fit or modification required other than the exhaust?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Its too much $ bro....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Tally up ALL the work you've done since you last talked about it. It's just a large amount versus many smaller amounts...


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MrRline said:


> I'm a little confused is the valence for the Audi or the one you posted up on Ebay? Is it direct fit or modification required other than the exhaust?


same style, different fit for each car. If you just look at the diffuser it should look almost the same, I just put up for somewhat of a visual reference


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> No offense (and quite frankly, if you like doing what you're doing then do it, don't let my opinion affect you) but what is OEM+ about stickers or painted tail lights? The OEM+ look is supposed to be simple and clean, which those mods are anything but.





van33 said:


> Very true. I was thinking the same when he said that(OEM look :screwy


Hmmmmm, Ok I don't know if you guys even look at my sig.... Goldcoast kit, Autotech intake, Divertervalve upgrade, pwrhaus spacer etc..... that's OEM+ would be isn't it? and also I do have sticker store.... so stickers are just addition of it... plus some more new things like stage I etc are coming as well. OEM+ look is supposed to be simple and clean, ok that I didn't know it was Supposed to be..... don't know who made that definition.... or where is that stated?
so Maybe I should say Dirty custom instead... I don't know.

I don't mind everyone has opinion to things, but don't you also need to know something more before say something? (like what someone has done etc..... not just single post on thread)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> Hmmmmm, Ok I don't know if you guys even look at my sig.... Goldcoast kit, Autotech intake, Divertervalve upgrade, pwrhaus spacer etc..... that's OEM+ would be isn't it? and also I do have sticker store.... so stickers are just addition of it... plus some more new things like stage I etc are coming as well. OEM+ look is supposed to be simple and clean, ok that I didn't know it was Supposed to be..... don't know who made that definition.... or where is that stated?
> so Maybe I should say Dirty custom instead... I don't know.
> 
> I don't mind everyone has opinion to things, but don't you also need to know something more before say something? (like what someone has done etc..... not just single post on thread)




Hi man,

Indeed your car looks pretty nice... and what's more important is that you're building it the way you like it... So enjoy it!

I believe that when it's a constructive comment is good... And when if not, don't pay attention to it! My 2 cents


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Indeed your car looks pretty nice... and what's more important is that you're building it the way you like it... So enjoy it!
> 
> I believe that when it's a constructive comment is good... And when if not, don't pay attention to it! My 2 cents



Hi BETOGLI,

yep I do what I like to do... and you are correct on the 2 cents. I use my CC to take photo of the stickers. some people might notice from that when I'm on the road and etc.... and yes, AZ_CC did gave me idea on one (thnx!) 

What I left to do on my CC is lowering, stage I (with suitcase delete) if I get downpipe, going to stage II..... taking my time on larger purchases. :laugh:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

siili said:


> Hi BETOGLI,
> 
> yep I do what I like to do... and you are correct on the 2 cents. I use my CC to take photo of the stickers. some people might notice from that when I'm on the road and etc.... and yes, AZ_CC did gave me idea on one (thnx!)
> 
> What I left to do on my CC is lowering, stage I (with suitcase delete) if I get downpipe, going to stage II..... taking my time on larger purchases. :laugh:


Saw u have the autotech intake! I do too, you'll love stage 1 and 2 once I get that downpipe man


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just ****ed up my rear seat 








And installed these last night.










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Saw u have the autotech intake! I do too, you'll love stage 1 and 2 once I get that downpipe man


are you using K&N filter that came with? I'm using aem dry filter. I used it about 4 days when I was cleaning the aem filter, gave me check engine light so not using them.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Off topic

So i took the shoot and didn't recognized the one on the left side till i saw my pic 










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got these today... You know what's coming next...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Got these today... You know what's coming next...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage 3+? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

can I have the link to where you got them from? :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Stage 3+?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Haha, I wish. I'm not exactly a baller like you are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> can I have the link to where you got them from? :thumbup:


If you're asking me , I got them from Paul (DeutscheAutoParts.com).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> got my new diffuser & tips going in tomorrow as well




Wow that looks hott!!!


I guess that means I'll be able to get my diffuser and tips soon?? :laugh:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Kickass looking.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally getting alignment done at the pro-shop in IL  









N better picture of the valance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

installed, need to clean and polish the tips


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> installed, need to clean and polish the tips



Dude it looks insane! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Got these today... You know what's coming next...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's time for Stage II or II+! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Finally getting alignment done at the pro-shop in IL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like an ultra-pro service! :beer: :beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> installed, need to clean and polish the tips


Niceeee any modification how did it fit?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Niceeee any modification how did it fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


None fits good, you need to dill the holes for the 3 bolts, and should use double sided tape for the corner flaps


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> None fits good, you need to dill the holes for the 3 bolts, and should use double sided tape for the corner flaps


Looks great! Can we see additional photos of the whole car to see how it blends with the body lines?

Lol...never mind, it looks like you added another photo just as I quoted your post. :beer:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Audi Tt intercooler!

Preparing for stage 3. Awe downpipe otw!! 
😎


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> Hi BETOGLI,
> 
> yep I do what I like to do... and you are correct on the 2 cents. I use my CC to take photo of the stickers. some people might notice from that when I'm on the road and etc.... and yes, AZ_CC did gave me idea on one (thnx!)
> 
> What I left to do on my CC is lowering, stage I (with suitcase delete) if I get downpipe, going to stage II..... taking my time on larger purchases. :laugh:




:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> None fits good, you need to dill the holes for the 3 bolts, and should use double sided tape for the corner flaps


It looks really awesome man!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking good

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Any way we can get a nearly side shot. I'm curious how it flow and how low it actually looks. I'm on the fence about it, but I think I like it overall


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks great! I like that concept.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> Thanks to fellow Forum member "Spacewalker" I got my Color cluster in the mail today from Poland and all programmed and installed! Much improved!
> 
> US Spec for 2009 4motion
> 
> ...


It's just 3 miles, but how'd you manage to roll the odometer back??


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Any way we can get a nearly side shot. I'm curious how it flow and how low it actually looks. I'm on the fence about it, but I think I like it overall


Here is the side shots you requested


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's just 3 miles, but how'd you manage to roll the odometer back??


Well when it comes with 0 Miles, you put in the miles and thats it. Everything is entered in KM and it's rounded to the nearest KM ending in zero so when I put the number back in the computer, thats what showed up, 3 miles off. I thought it was odd too. It's a CPO so wasn't about to mess with mileage and all that stuff, lol. I actually just had it in to get the sunroof serviced and they saw it and was like..... hmmm we dont see this usually, LOL.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> Here is the side shots you requested


looks good from the rear view, but from profile view, it drops down...a bit awkward. It doesn't look bad at all though.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> looks good from the rear view, but from profile view, it drops down...a bit awkward. It doesn't look bad at all though.


yeah, it is totally different look than the normal. I am really happy with how it turned out though, if I had any other style tips on it I don't think I would like it. The angled staggered tips keeps it flush with the lower & upper lip. If the tips were sticking out, I think it would look pretty bad


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> yeah, it is totally different look than the normal. I am really happy with how it turned out though, if I had any other style tips on it I don't think I would like it. The angled staggered tips keeps it flush with the lower & upper lip. If the tips were sticking out, I think it would look pretty bad


i agree with you there. It's definitely clean and flush.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Plasti dip red and vintage gold wheels


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

@lex20th said:


> Plasti dip red and vintage gold wheels


I've always thought the CC would look great in the correct shade of red :thumbup:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

jspirate said:


> I've always thought the CC would look great in the correct shade of red :thumbup:


I think VW did nail it with this years color of dark red. If I bought the newer style I would have went with the red color


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> Plasti dip red and vintage gold wheels




Looks pretty nice man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> Here is the side shots you requested




Really awesome man!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

minor aesthetic feel..


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Just bought a Magnaflow Cat-back exhaust. Thanks to Turb02 for answering my PMs today and for that sweet discount code for Hottexhaust.com :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Trany oil change.what a smooth shifting.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> Plasti dip red and vintage gold wheels




Love it, dude!

Id love to wrap/pdip my cc in WRX Blue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Found I forgot a link with a member being beaten by a Tesla. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQJt0fTCarM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Found I forgot a link with a member being beaten by a Tesla.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQJt0fTCarM&feature=youtu.be


dang man that sucks....i feel embarassed for whoever that was :laugh: sad an electric car beat it


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> dang man that sucks....i feel embarassed for whoever that was :laugh: sad an electric car beat it


Got beat by the fastest, most advanced and most expensive (3 time a CC minimum) electic car is not something to be embarrassed! 


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thejas said:


> Got beat by the fastest, most advanced and most expensive (3 time a CC minimum) electic car is not something to be embarrassed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


Yea i kniw i was just kidding....plus my tires were bald on the insides so traction was even worse then normal....im glad no one got the one of the chick in the brand new A8 smoking the crap outta me....Quattro+V8+turbo=Rape sauce :laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i kniw i was just kidding....plus my tires were bald on the insides so traction was even worse then normal....im glad no one got the one of the chick in the brand new A8 smoking the crap outta me....Quattro+V8+turbo=Rape sauce :laugh:


Lucky we were all over at the socal booth waiting to watch some ahole win 3 different things... That raffle was rigged i'm not wasting time next year.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Lucky we were all over at the socal booth waiting to watch some ahole win 3 different things... That raffle was rigged i'm not wasting time next year.


yea i cant believe he won 2 BIG ticket items off of $80 in raflle tickets :facepalm:


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

WORD


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Found I forgot a link with a member being beaten by a Tesla.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQJt0fTCarM&feature=youtu.be


This is funny I work for tesla and yes I drive a cc I've wanted to take mine out on the test track and go at it with one just for fun


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Trany oil change.what a smooth shifting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I always have smooth shifting in my 6MT


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Found I forgot a link with a member being beaten by a Tesla.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQJt0fTCarM&feature=youtu.be


Damn that white cc sucks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kaeo773 said:


> got my new diffuser & tips going in tomorrow as well


What brand of tips are those? Got the part number or a link?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Damn that white cc sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I agree!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Damn that white cc sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free





AZ_CC said:


> I agree!!!


Neiii, he let his Boss win! That's being on the line of fire! LOL


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I always have smooth shifting in my 6MT


Iv got an AT.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Used my car to haul some goods from the local brewery


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Trany oil change.what a smooth shifting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


How much did you get charged for this service?....

Thanks


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> How much did you get charged for this service?....
> 
> Thanks


I payed 80$ to the vw mechanic + i had to buy 4 lt of oil 43$ each (needs 5 but the the mech said dont worry iv got one in the shop) so 80$+173.
Just go to any vw dealership and go to the shop by the side door and ask the mech if they can do whatever u need to do for cash,thats what i did first day when i got vw and now this guy its a good friend lol.i pay 50$ for eng oil change 



Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I agree!!!


This m5 sucks as well 

http://youtu.be/vvHTN0Yi1t4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Finally got around to install my DRL LED's and plati dip the lower lip and part of the grill.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Finally got around to install my DRL LED's and plati dip the lower lip and part of the grill.


Now lets see links and pics of them on


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*WOW*



mango_springroll said:


> looks good from the rear view, but from profile view, it drops down...a bit awkward. It doesn't look bad at all though.


i want to see / hear this thing in person! where in IL are you located?!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

mEed said:


> i want to see / hear this thing in person! where in IL are you located?!


I live in Cicero, work in Wicker Park.  I didn't have the exhaust built for sound, I added a big resonator to keep it as quiet as possible.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> This m5 sucks as well
> 
> http://youtu.be/vvHTN0Yi1t4
> 
> ...


Thx Serge, u always know how to make me feel better


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Cleaned the leatherette with the shark steam cleaner. They don't look any cleaner,, but the whole car smells much better. it took the stank right out.Very happy about that!

http://www.sharkclean.com/Shark-SC630-Portable-Steam-Pocket/



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I live in Cicero, work in Wicker Park. I didn't have the exhaust built for sound, I added a big resonator to keep it as quiet as possible.


Oh! not bad actually, alright let me know when your free I def would still love to check it out!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Iv got an AT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I know...I was being sarcastic

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

:thumbup: chilly quick question what year audi is it for how much bigger and is it a direct fit ?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I know...I was being sarcastic
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


I would live to have an mt but cant go wront with the price i payed for my car.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

talja10 said:


> I would live to have an mt but cant go wront with the price i payed for my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I could never drive an automatic lol. I paid $18k for my 2010 with 18k miles on it

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I could never drive an automatic lol. I paid $18k for my 2010 with 18k miles on it
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Well i payed 15k tax in 2 years ago for a 09 at the time they were going 24 and up.i actually thinking to sell it and get a standard but its hard to find manual and beige/black leather seats.i don't like the all black interior on the cc it just doesn't look right or its just my eye 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

*2009 cc*



tinted glass and wheels are for sale 1200 with tires nyc area


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Well i payed 15k tax in 2 years ago for a 09 at the time they were going 24 and up.i actually thinking to sell it and get a standard but its hard to find manual and beige/black leather seats.i don't like the all black interior on the cc it just doesn't look right or its just my eye
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Mine was priced at $25k. It was the end of the year and they dropped the price down to $18k. 

$18k for a car with 18k miles was a great price. Clean title no accidents and I got recruiting I wanted except for the black and beige interior that I wanted. I had found one with that interior but it had 40k miles on it and they wanted $22k and they weren't budging in price.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

cube4da99 said:


> tinted glass and wheels are for sale 1200 with tires nyc area


Are you saying you are selling your tinted windows and wheels and tires for $1200? Because with that sentence structure that is what I got out of that.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Are you saying you are selling your tinted windows and wheels and tires for $1200? Because with that sentence structure that is what I got out of that.
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


seems like ur interested in tinted GLASS )


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Well i payed 15k tax in 2 years ago for a 09 at the time they were going 24 and up.i actually thinking to sell it and get a standard but its hard to find manual and beige/black leather seats*.i don't like the all black interior on the cc it just doesn't look right or its just my eye *
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


The hell you say?!? :screwy:

Perhaps you're getting caught up on those awful St. Tropez/Black interiors...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Removed the summer/ Audi wheels and put bck on the OEM 17;s...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Mine was priced at $25k. It was the end of the year and they dropped the price down to $18k.
> 
> $18k for a car with 18k miles was a great price. Clean title no accidents and I got recruiting I wanted except for the black and beige interior that I wanted. I had found one with that interior but it had 40k miles on it and they wanted $22k and they weren't budging in price.
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


 Thats a good price too.
As long as u are enjoying it right now 
I hit some Chinese today on my way to work.she cut me off and stopped right away in rainy day cud stop luckily no scratches on both parties. 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Removed the summer/ Audi wheels and put bck on the OEM 17;s...


Not too early? Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Not too early? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Well im listing them for sale, and want to celan them up and need to redo one wheel since the clear is stripping for some reason


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Sold it.

Will be sad to see it go but don't use it.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting the coils tuned and adjusted after the 1000 mile break in period and getting an alignment done pix to come real soon


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Here r a couple pix sry for crappy iphone pix will post better when car is cleaned and I don't have wrk or school 

How it started









After suspension and tires installed first day 









After the time and adjustment today and tinted windows loving the tuck it should settle in a little more


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, technically, I didn't do anything to the CC. I badged the garage because the CC needs to remain true to its badge-less heritage


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

dubvrs said:


> Sold it.
> 
> Will be sad to see it go but don't use it.


Damn...sweet ride. Im bummed to see it go.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I find this pic a little amusing. It seems only the cool cars park there and they make sure to not park next to each other.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Ordered my USP Downpipe and NewSouth Boost Gauge along with APR Boost Tap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

got this, thanks to brother Rico!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

06jettamxv said:


> Here r a couple pix sry for crappy iphone pix will post better when car is cleaned and I don't have wrk or school
> 
> How it started
> 
> ...




Looking nice man! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Well, technically, I didn't do anything to the CC. I badged the garage because the CC needs to remain true to its badge-less heritage



Sweet man!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ordered euro cup-holder, rear spoiler and chrome window switches.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Ordered euro cup-holder, rear spoiler and chrome window switches.


U been spending quite a bit recently  lotto? Sugar moma?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> U been spending quite a bit recently  lotto? Sugar moma?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Lol you're funny Serge. I do everything for myself bro. Just putting in some OT before my upcoming vacation.

p.s You should be the last to talk Mr. K04/ New wheels/ Coilovers ... :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Ordered my USP Downpipe and NewSouth Boost Gauge along with APR Boost Tap





Stero1D said:


> got this, thanks to brother Rico!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Y'all should get the turbo air charge pipe and throttle pipe from USP. I got one and installed it yesterday. Wow. You can feel the power. 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/SPULEN-2.0TSI-Throttle-Pipe.html


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Received H&R rear and front sway bars.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Well, technically, I didn't do anything to the CC. I badged the garage because the CC needs to remain true to its badge-less heritage


VW all the way ee nice section.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Lol you're funny Serge. I do everything for myself bro. Just putting in some OT before my upcoming vacation.
> 
> p.s You should be the last to talk Mr. K04/ New wheels/ Coilovers ... :laugh:


Im suprised Serge hasn't told anyone yet, BUT he's also getting me a k04 as well


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Im suprised Serge hasn't told anyone yet, BUT he's also getting me a k04 as well


I assume you're talking about AFTER he buys mine, right?

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I assume you're talking about AFTER he buys mine, right?
> 
> The government has tapped your phone too.


Aaahhhh i thoughi was getting mine next


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Y'all should get the turbo air charge pipe and throttle pipe from USP. I got one and installed it yesterday. Wow. You can feel the power.
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/SPULEN-2.0TSI-Throttle-Pipe.html


Got one and can't wait to get it installed this Friday. Going on Uni Stage 2 as well... :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Y'all should get the turbo air charge pipe and throttle pipe from USP. I got one and installed it yesterday. Wow. You can feel the power.
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/SPULEN-2.0TSI-Throttle-Pipe.html


Yeah those pipes add a few horses and amazing loud sound of turbo spool 

I decided to stick w Neuspeed... KO3 Pipe is for sale.. 



AZ_CC said:


> Im suprised Serge hasn't told anyone yet, BUT he's also getting me a k04 as well


 I wanted to keep on the low, so Dane dnt get mad 


Turb02 said:


> I assume you're talking about AFTER he buys mine, right?


I see you boys r lined up and waitng for me to win that mega million


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I wanted to keep on the low, so Dane dnt get mad
> 
> 
> I see you boys r lined up and waitng for me to win that mega million



I thought even without lottery i still was getting k04 and then if u win the lottery i was getting stage 3+


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Cleaned the leatherette with the shark steam cleaner. They don't look any cleaner,, but the whole car smells much better. it took the stank right out.Very happy about that!
> 
> http://www.sharkclean.com/Shark-SC630-Portable-Steam-Pocket/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Somehow, I find it hard to believe that you car had a "stank" before you cleaned it with this steamer. I picture as someone who's OCD (like me) and I'm sure you wouldn't let your car get to a point wherein it would have a stank :laugh:.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's just 3 miles, but how'd you manage to roll the odometer back??


Really?










You change cars like you change shirts :laugh:.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I thought even without lottery i still was getting k04 and then if u win the lottery i was getting stage 3+


If I win I'm gettn you anything you want.. even 2013 rear


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> If I win I'm gettn you anything you want.. even 2013 rear


Hahaha HELL YEA!!!!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Y'all should get the turbo air charge pipe and throttle pipe from USP. I got one and installed it yesterday. Wow. You can feel the power.


I already did, it's going in today with...










My mods listed in my signature are accurate, but they may not actually be put on yet. Like, I just ordered my downpipe and boost gauge and what not, they're not actually one yet. 

So that means I'm still Stage I, but I think I may get those installed middle of the month, not sure yet.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I find this pic a little amusing. It seems only the cool cars park there and they make sure to not park next to each other.


haha now that you say that i see it. but i work at tesla motors so there are alot of ppl there that dont kno how to park so i always park in the back of the lot.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Y'all should get the turbo air charge pipe and throttle pipe from USP. I got one and installed it yesterday. Wow. You can feel the power.
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/SPULEN-2.0TSI-Throttle-Pipe.html


Why "should" they get the USP ones? Especially when they can get the Neuspeed pipes at a great price. Just my .02 cents! eace:

PS. Hit me up if you want info on the Neuspeed FMIC. :wave:

And a couple pics from this weekend for everyone to drool over  :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Pics look great Rico!!!....love the new wheels and color :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

van33 said:


> Somehow, I find it hard to believe that you car had a "stank" before you cleaned it with this steamer. I picture as someone who's OCD (like me) and I'm sure you wouldn't let your car get to a point wherein it would have a stank :laugh:.


Well, maybe "stank" was a harsh word. Lets just say that it smells better than it did before I steamed it


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics look great Rico!!!....love the new wheels and color :thumbup:


+1, it looks pretty nice and clean! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics look great Rico!!!....love the new wheels and color :thumbup:





BETOGLI said:


> +1, it looks pretty nice and clean! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks guys! They ain't 20's, but I keep me clean.  :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

van33 said:


> Got one and can't wait to get it installed this Friday. Going on Uni Stage 2 as well... :laugh:





Stero1D said:


> Yeah those pipes add a few horses and amazing loud sound of turbo spool
> 
> I decided to stick w Neuspeed... KO3 Pipe is for sale..
> 
> ...


Yup. Finally got APR Stage II tuned today. Really nice.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

finally got my downpipe installed and went stage 2 uni what a difference ..


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Yup. Finally got APR Stage II tuned today. Really nice.


Nice! How noticeable was the difference? I'll be going stage two hopefully next week!

Just got my APR Intercooler, Spulen TOB, and TBP installed today. I haven't got to play with it yet as my car is getting an oil change and alignment. 

Also discovered that the previous owner crashed into something. The noticed that the bumper has been taken off and fixed. 

I love my car less now, but still love it a lot!




RICO85 said:


> Why "should" they get the USP ones? Especially when they can get the Neuspeed pipes at a great price. Just my .02 cents! eace:
> 
> PS. Hit me up if you want info on the Neuspeed FMIC. :wave:


I got my USP ones for free, I thought that was a good price.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just picked it up )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks guys! They ain't 20's, but I keep me clean.  :laugh:


i can attest to that with my own eyes....car is clean as [email protected]#$ :beer:



cook0066 said:


> Yup. Finally got APR Stage II tuned today. Really nice.





ebk305 said:


> finally got my downpipe installed and went stage 2 uni what a difference ..


nice to see all these ppl stepping up on their tunes....DP was one of my most favorites mods


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Just picked it up )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Not gonna lie...I'm a little jelly right now. Grats.

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

:beer: how do you like your raceland coils i think is time to move up from lowering springs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Not gonna lie...I'm a little jelly right now. Grats.
> 
> The government has tapped your phone too.


Dnt be! Ur day will come!

Thankssss.... Its gonna be a hard week for me  im so impatient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> :beer: how do you like your raceland coils i think is time to move up from lowering springs


honestly theyre awesome!!!....i got them used for $100 and wasnt expecting much as far as ride quality and life span, i only knew they would drop nice and low unlike springs....they ride very very decent for the ride height....i have a buddy (MrRline) thats rode in it a few times and he says it rides great....he even said it rides better then his on eibachs....and ive had them on for over a year and have put LOTS of miles and numerous road trips as well as taken some good pot holes and dips like a champ....only thing i can say bad about them is they creak every once in a while....mainly when its cold out


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> finally got my downpipe installed and went stage 2 uni what a difference ..


What kind of DP did you get? Also, did you get a catback or used stock?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Just picked it up )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


man i cant wait til u get me mine


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> man i cant wait til u get me mine


Im gonna get you tracking info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Im gonna get you tracking info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks guys! They ain't 20's, but I keep me clean.  :laugh:


I can't tell...what are they re14's?


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

I went with ebay downpipe and I have stock catback with suitcase delete has a nice tone to it with out being loud but you can hear when you step on it :thumbup:


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks for the info I think am going racelands :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ebay DP FTW!!!!!  and no problem man....hopefully u like them as much as i do mine


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Passatryde said:


> I can't tell...what are they re14's?


Correct! They are 19x9 +45 Neuspeed RSe14's in Graphite.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Malone Tuning DSG Flash to compliment my Spulen pipes as well as my APR intercooler


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Nice! How noticeable was the difference? I'll be going stage two hopefully next week!
> 
> Just got my APR Intercooler, Spulen TOB, and TBP installed today. I haven't got to play with it yet as my car is getting an oil change and alignment.
> 
> ...


I believe that it has more top end power.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

redtop coils + ngk plugs .. nasty misfire the next day after the stage 2 :banghead:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed my fog grills...now I have to figure out how to mount the fogs, then do the center grill....top and bottom.









The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore. 









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Yikes, glad you're okay!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Glad to hear that you're in one piece, looks like it could've been worse.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn boy... glad you are ok!!! CC can be replaced with other CC :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


As long as you're ok bro, that's all that matters. Must admit they do build these cars well. I got t-boned by a Dodge pickup truck in my B6 Passat a couple years ago on the passenger side. My buddy was sitting in that seat and just had a couple scratches from the glass.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Installed my fog grills...now I have to figure out how to mount the fogs, then do the center grill....top and bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice bro. Good work.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf man.glad u ok


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Rev D DV. Thnaks to Andy from ECS Tuning for help.

P.S. Dane, those grills look great, I like a lot....Custom?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ordered Forge Wintake which hopefully will be shipped by end of Oct. 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Ordered Forge Wintake which hopefully will be shipped by end of Oct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


End of October? :what:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> End of October? :what:


I know.Forge its out of stock so no one has any.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I know.Forge its out of stock so no one has any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


get Neuspeed one. :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Installed my fog grills...now I have to figure out how to mount the fogs, then do the center grill....top and bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grills look awesome man!!!!....i think if u do the middle one to compliment the other 2 itll look even better :thumbup:



nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man thats a good hit....glad ur ok though....as bad as the hit looks the inside of the car looks in very good condition



Stero1D said:


> get Neuspeed one. :beer:


What he said!!....i love my neuspeed


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with neuspeed but i just like this better










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Why not just get a full APR carbonio intake then?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Why not just get a full APR carbonio intake then?


Forge wintake= 370$
Carbonio= 700$
I live in toronto and this are the prices for me


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Why not just get a full APR carbonio intake then?


Yup... no need to be unique w Forge :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Yup... no need to be unique w Forge :laugh:


I didnt want to say that lol


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Yup... no need to be unique w Forge :laugh:





talja10 said:


> I didnt want to say that lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Exactly!!!!....Serge just said what u didnt want to :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Haters 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Haters
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Hahahaha u know what they....HATER GONNA HATE!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I :heart: Haters 

lmao :laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Neuspeed FTW! 










Sent from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Neuspeed FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats way too dirty of the bay to post on this amazing forum.....


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

just went stage 2 and now I want k04:banghead: ....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> just went stage 2 and now I want k04:banghead: ....


lol..... Welcome to the CLUB  whose softwer did u go w??


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> thats way too dirty of the bay to post on this amazing forum.....


I suggest you come and clean it then :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Neuspeed FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said ^

It's amazing how by simply installing the NS CAI, the engine bay just cleans itself up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

I got uni bro and I love it no complaints, but I knew deep inside I should have waited for k04 :facepalm: I want MOAR


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

before the stage 2 I use to see my car as just a daily driver, and my bike as my need for speed ride . But damn boost feels good


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

U guys 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Going to do a valve clean by liquid basically they poor this liquid in to the engine where u pour oil than let engine run for 15 min after that oil change snd it will be all clean. 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What he said ^
> 
> It's amazing how by simply installing the NS CAI, the engine bay just cleans itself up
> 
> ...


Good stuff Kareem... I seen that generic picture on the neuspeed web 



ebk305 said:


> I got uni bro and I love it no complaints, but I knew deep inside I should have waited for k04 :facepalm: I want MOAR


Lol Why wait? U still need all supporting mods that you got now for ur ko4 setup


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Couple things, how bad is seafoam for our cars? 

What's the best way to clean up the engine bay, I saw the pic below and said to myself... I need to give some TLC to my engine bay... 

Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Couple things, how bad is seafoam for our cars?
> 
> What's the best way to clean up the engine bay, I saw the pic below and said to myself... I need to give some TLC to my engine bay...
> 
> Thanks


To be honest with you, I use glass cleaner and a rag. After that, i spray some tire shine on another rag and wipe (shine) all the black plastic. IMO no need to do anything fancy. I've done that 2-3 times since I bought the car about 1.5 years ago. No need to waste $ on any speciality cleaner! The finish on the tire shine actually helps keep dust off since it becomes slightly slippery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Another angle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Another angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss those days whn I used to see ur cc on here very often...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I miss those days whn I used to see ur cc on here very often...


Thanks bro. I know it's been months.....I'm planning a shoot this weekend ...hopefully I'll snap some nice pics with the SLR. Here's one to hold you over in the meantime, nothing special though 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sent from my Iphone


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're ok bro! The car can be replaced.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Forge wintake= 370$
> Carbonio= 700$
> I live in toronto and this are the prices for me
> 
> ...


You missed one.
Neuspeed P-Flo= ???$
Looks like someone needs to contact Rico.  :wave:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I :heart: Haters
> 
> lmao :laugh:


Ur too nice to me :laugh:

Freaking Kareem and Rico have the most cleanest dam engine bays ive seen!!!!....im soo jelly


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> You missed one.
> Neuspeed P-Flo= ???$
> Looks like someone needs to contact Rico.  :wave:


He dont want P Flo bro  its too simple for him


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Freaking Kareem and Rico have the most cleanest dam engine bays ive seen!!!!....im soo jelly


Bring your car to CA. I'll help you clean your engine bay bro. 



AZ_CC said:


> He dont want P Flo bro  its too simple for him


It's cool bro! Simple isn't for everyone :laugh: Neither is saving money apparently. :sly::laugh::laugh::screwy:


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the concern all. Going to get my stuff out of the car tomorrow. Hope to get my rsb, k&n drop in filter, at least. Anybody know what I need to remove ecu (apr 1)? Lost will be my k sport coilovers, spacers, ecs rotors, brake pads, and many other items. Loved my car. Have no idea what to buy now. Can't imagine starting over, at least I'm safe. I was the only one out of 5 cars that got out on their own, and my cc was by FAR the worst. Thank you VW!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ur too nice to me :laugh:
> 
> Freaking Kareem and Rico have the most cleanest dam engine bays ive seen!!!!....im soo jelly


Don't be jelly, just be Windex! That's all I use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nixqik1 said:


> Thanks for the concern all. Going to get my stuff out of the car tomorrow. Hope to get my rsb, k&n drop in filter, at least. Anybody know what I need to remove ecu (apr 1)? Lost will be my k sport coilovers, spacers, ecs rotors, brake pads, and many other items. Loved my car. Have no idea what to buy now. Can't imagine starting over, at least I'm safe. I was the only one out of 5 cars that got out on their own, and my cc was by FAR the worst. Thank you VW!


Glad you are ok, just noticed the pics....car Is replaceable bro, you aren't! Best of luck sorting all out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

threw some 20's on.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Bring your car to CA. I'll help you clean your engine bay bro.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool bro! Simple isn't for everyone :laugh: Neither is saving money apparently. :sly::laugh::laugh::screwy:


I might have to take u up on that offer before u leave....HAHAHAHA im trying to save bro!!!!....its hard with the house stuff going on 



KOWCC said:


> Don't be jelly, just be Windex! That's all I use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I will try that good sir :beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Honestly i wanted to change that stage 2 pipe on the intake.as i saw from neuspeed it dosent come with it so.... 



Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Honestly i wanted to change that stage 2 pipe on the intake.as i saw from neuspeed it dosent come with it so....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


BUT they are working on one as we speak....SO u could get the stage 1 part now and still enjoy the performance gains and save a littke change....THEN when the stage 2 part comes out u swoop it up and voila u have a nice full intake 

Just messing with u bro....its ur money and ur car :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It rained on my way to shoot my car...

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr
Had to leave the location a little early and do the last shot really quick, due to some thugs constantly driving by, thumping their weapons on the side of their caprice. I left immediately after I let them know I was carrying too.

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Photos look GREAT turbo!!!!!....cars looking super sharp lowered now with the grills and headlights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> It rained on my way to shoot my car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> BUT they are working on one as we speak....SO u could get the stage 1 part now and still enjoy the performance gains and save a littke change....THEN when the stage 2 part comes out u swoop it up and voila u have a nice full intake
> 
> Just messing with u bro....its ur money and ur car :beer:


 its all good bro i do and like jokes but it looked more solid the Forge and no many people have it and i thought to give it a try


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Gorillapimp said:


> threw some 20's on.


Not made for these cars. 19's are the max in my opinion

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're ok

Think I can go buy the seats from the junkyard? I'm in Allentown, Pa area.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah but I was only 500$ shy from the k04 set up and decided to spend my money on other BullS&*^t


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Where did you get those head lights? Those are sick !


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Had to leave the location a little early and do the last shot really quick, due to some thugs constantly driving by, thumping their weapons on the side of their caprice. I left immediately after I let them know I was carrying too.


:what::screwy:

Were you the one who carries in your center console? I recall someone from Vortex making some offhand comment about their firearm.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gorillapimp said:


> threw some 20's on.


Lookin good!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> Where did you get those head lights? Those are sick !


Were you asking me? It's best to quote the person you're asking the question to.



GeoVDub said:


> :what::screwy:
> 
> Were you the one who carries in your center console? I recall someone from Vortex making some offhand comment about their firearm.


I don't think it was me. Imo a weapon is useless if it's not on your person...mine is always on me, where it's permitted. 


The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Photos look GREAT turbo!!!!!....cars looking super sharp lowered now with the grills and headlights


Thanks man. Trying to get more photos out for everyone to see...maybe I can land a paying gig. The furlough is hindering my ability to make any money whatsoever...

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> I don't think it was me. Imo a weapon is useless if it's not on your person...mine is always on me, where it's permitted.


I hear ya, the :screwy: was for the thugs, not you.

I think it was in an I-PASS thread, someone mentioned they kept their I-PASS next to their gun in the center console or something like that.

Nice photos though :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Not made for these cars. 19's are the max in my opinion
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


They look small due to lip i guess... or just the picture....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks man. Trying to get more photos out for everyone to see...maybe I can land a paying gig. The furlough is hindering my ability to make any money whatsoever...
> 
> The government has tapped your phone too.


Dang man that sucks....sorry to hear that affected u....i couldnt imagine being in the situation 



Stero1D said:


> They look small due to lip i guess... or just the picture....


Yea the lip shrinks the wheel appearance....needs a flush faced wheel....i personally dont think wheels with lips look good on these cars but thats just my .02


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my caps today! Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

:thumbup: looking real good


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got my caps today! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


👍


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> :thumbup: looking real good


thank you.... :wave:


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

just got a rear spoiler from the spoiler store, I do not like it at all. I knew I should have went with oem, this thing is going back


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

post pics !!! I almost pulled the trigger .... I wana see what it looks like:sly:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> just got a rear spoiler from the spoiler store, I do not like it at all. I knew I should have went with oem, this thing is going back


Mine is coming today from the same store i think hope its all good.why u dont like it?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> just got a rear spoiler from the spoiler store, I do not like it at all. I knew I should have went with oem, this thing is going back


why u dnt like it? i love mine!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Mine is coming today from the same store i think hope its all good.why u dont like it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


It doesn't look like the oem one, the oem has more of a C channel which gives it a real clean look. This one looks like it sits more flat surface that sits more on the trunk (not clean in my opinion)

I will take some pics, some people might like it, I am just more anal with clean lines


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> It doesn't look like the oem one, the oem has more of a C channel which gives it a real clean look. This one looks like it sits more flat surface that sits more on the trunk (not clean in my opinion)
> 
> I will take some pics, some people might like it, I am just more anal with clean lines


I see what u mean.so if u see it from the side of the car its more flat with the top of the trunk right?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

talja10 said:


> I see what u mean.so if u see it from the side of the car its more flat with the top of the trunk right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Once my phone charges up I will take pictures of the bottom of it, but this is what it looks like form the top


This is the one I am going to get next, it has more of a C channel hat hugs the trunk lip without a big chunk of it sitting on the trunk like the other one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281157275376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> Once my phone charges up I will take pictures of the bottom of it, but this is what it looks like form the top
> 
> 
> This is the one I am going to get next, it has more of a C channel hat hugs the trunk lip without a big chunk of it sitting on the trunk like the other one.
> ...


I cant tell the difference from them it might be the same 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

This one fit more like an end cap keeping it flush, this is the look I want. I plan on having it filled to make it look like it is one piece with the trunk




This is what it looks like installed, this is a clean flush look.


you can see the one I bought from the spoiler store is different from above, it has a much larger flat surface that sits on top of the trunk lid


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine came today from Carparts-123 for $115 painted and shipped. It's pretty much the same as the Spoilerstore one. I haven't test fitted it yet though, but it looks fine to me.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Goodbye my friend, thank you for allowing me to walk away without a scratch. Explanation to come when my hands aren't shaking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God you're alright!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> This one fit more like an end cap keeping it flush, this is the look I want. I plan on having it filled to make it look like it is one piece with the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what i got










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Ordered the S5 LED's from part4euro.com!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ what color?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> ^ what color?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


I got the smoked set. The chrome were on back order from what I read.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I parked my CC today and took AZ_CC's car for a spin. Ended up doing a couple fly by's so he could hear his exhaust. Sounds so much better with the resonator cut out now. Those who say the billy boat is just right are missing out.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> I parked my CC today and took AZ_CC's car for a spin. Ended up doing a couple fly by's so he could hear his exhaust. Sounds so much better with the resonator cut out now. Those who say the billy boat is just right are missing out.


YUP!!!!....i got the resonator chopped off today for some more sound and man does it sound AMAZING now....i used to think it was ok and loud enough until i saw my race against the tesla on film and my car was just as quiet LOL now i have some growl up top


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> YUP!!!!....i got the resonator chopped off today for some more sound and man does it sound AMAZING now....i used to think it was ok and loud enough until i saw my race against the tesla on film and my car was just as quiet LOL now i have some growl up top


So what u have left there mufflers?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got this! Ecs is extremely unacceptable quick w their shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got this! Ecs is extremely unacceptable quick w their shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Allready??that was quick 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Allready??that was quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


yup... ordered Thursday at 2:30PM....


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks to L8Train for the Torque Steering Compensation VAGCOM tweak

Most of the wheel hop is gone. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> So what u have left there mufflers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Yea the only thing there is the muffler that has the tips on it


----------



## RM66 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Very nice car!*



KOWCC said:


> Thanks to Dubvrs for the exclusive badge idea I placed on my car several months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new to Vortex and got a white gold metallic at the end of last year, may I ask where you got the chrome/silver mods for the seats? Where can I get some silver /chrome lug nut covers like the ones you have on your wheels? ? I have been searching all over and can't find any (I am looking for the original volkswagen covers) and lastly where did you put the third emblem? Thanks!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yoi


RM66 said:


> Hi, I am new to Vortex and got a white gold metallic at the end of last year, may I ask where you got the chrome/silver mods for the seats? Where can I get some silver /chrome lug nut covers like the ones you have on your wheels? ? I have been searching all over and can't find any (I am looking for the original volkswagen covers) and lastly where did you put the third emblem? Thanks!!!


best place for this is aliexpress.com then just put it in search


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea the only thing there is the muffler that has the tips on it


Make a video so we can hear,im doi g mine costume next month not sure what im gonna have to get that deep sound 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RM66 said:


> Hi, I am new to Vortex and got a white gold metallic at the end of last year, may I ask where you got the chrome/silver mods for the seats? Where can I get some silver /chrome lug nut covers like the ones you have on your wheels? ? I have been searching all over and can't find any (I am looking for the original volkswagen covers) and lastly where did you put the third emblem? Thanks!!!


Hey there, welcome. Chrome seat adjusters were from eBay. I'll PM you the item number when I find it.

I had purchased 3 Exclusive badges from ECS. Two were placed on the exterior, where the R-line badge is placed on a r-line trim CC, as seen in the pics you found. The third one went on the dash also as you have seen above (I recently removed that one though)

As for the lug covers, I painted those myself! Primer, paint and then sealer. I made sure not to apply too many layers so that the writing on the cover still showed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RM66 said:


> Hi, I am new to Vortex and got a white gold metallic at the end of last year, may I ask where you got the chrome/silver mods for the seats? Where can I get some silver /chrome lug nut covers like the ones you have on your wheels? ? I have been searching all over and can't find any (I am looking for the original volkswagen covers) and lastly where did you put the third emblem? Thanks!!!



Hi man, welcome to VW Vortex!
The chrome/silver buttons yo can get then at eBay.

Regarding to the silver OEM lug bolts covers, you can get the ones from the VW Tiguan.

If you want some chrome aftermarket lug bolt covers you can get them at ECS Tuning.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Make a video so we can hear,im doi g mine costume next month not sure what im gonna have to get that deep sound
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Ok i will as soon as i have some free time to


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Little iphone preview of the photoshot i did today w my dslr  stay tuned....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RM66 (Aug 9, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yoi
> best place for this is aliexpress.com then just put it in search


Thanks!!!


----------



## RM66 (Aug 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Hey there, welcome. Chrome seat adjusters were from eBay. I'll PM you the item number when I find it.
> 
> I had purchased 3 Exclusive badges from ECS. Two were placed on the exterior, where the R-line badge is placed on a r-line trim CC, as seen in the pics you found. The third one went on the dash also as you have seen above (I recently removed that one though)
> 
> ...


Thanks, I might just do that.!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RM66 said:


> Thanks, I might just do that.!


Definitely...... if you paint them properly they will last for years without peeling! So far mine still look like they day they were painted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RM66 (Aug 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man, welcome to VW Vortex!
> The chrome/silver buttons yo can get then at eBay.
> 
> Regarding to the silver OEM lug bolts covers, you can get the ones from the VW Tiguan.
> ...



Thank you, the ones in the VW Tiguan fit the lug nuts in the cc?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RM66 said:


> Thank you, the ones in the VW Tiguan fit the lug nuts in the cc?


I believe they will!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221293887894


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

They weren't what i intended to buy..but i got a deal i couldn't resist....got some new shoes 19x8.5 and 19.x9.5 chr's










Now i just need those hpa shs's to go on sale again to get moar low :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Parked beside another CC 










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys.... 

P.S. Photobucket uploads, quality totally lost 











More picts in Official Picture Thread.....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Parked beside another CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys....
> 
> P.S. Photobucket uploads, quality totally lost
> 
> ...


Wowwwwww! The backstop in the 3rd picture is unreal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Passatryde said:


> They weren't what i intended to buy..but i got a deal i couldn't resist....got some new shoes 19x8.5 and 19.x9.5 chr's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like them a lot man! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Parked beside another CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your car man! Pretty nice pic!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Parked beside another CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi man,

Pretty awesome car, backgrounds! I'm a fan of your car! Congrats!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Pretty awesome car, backgrounds! I'm a fan of your car! Congrats!


Thanks bro we can exchange for couple of days /
) 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys....
> 
> P.S. Photobucket uploads, quality totally lost
> 
> ...


God damn u.love it


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> God damn u.love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Ha ha ha! Glad u like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks unreal man

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks spectacular Serge. You actually gave me some ideas for mine for the spring . Hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys....
> 
> P.S. Photobucket uploads, quality totally lost
> 
> ...


Stance looks great in this pic :heart: and i wasnt too sure about the chrome trim around the grill but ur car pulls it off somehow


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Oil Change...*










5 qts and a filter, $29.99 at Advance Auto....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

See Serge, I saw it. :laugh:

Trackin me down via phone in the early AM 

/nice shots!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks unreal man
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Thanks man )



munnarg said:


> She looks spectacular Serge. You actually gave me some ideas for mine for the spring . Hopefully it'll work out.


Thank you for a good word  what are you going to steel frm me? 



AZ_CC said:


> Stance looks great in this pic :heart: and i wasnt too sure about the chrome trim around the grill but ur car pulls it off somehow


:heart::heart::heart:... Imma paint it black again for that show in Michigan, but i thnk it pulls it off due to those very chrome headlight


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Drive to Ikea to get a new dresser. Came out and a Toureg parked behind me. My life is exciting, right


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> Drive to Ikea to get a new dresser. Came out and a Toureg parked behind me. My life is exciting, right


Your life is filled with 8 hours of Dresser Assembly.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> :heart::heart::heart:... Imma paint it black again for that show in Michigan, but i thnk it pulls it off due to those very chrome headlight


Yea those pretty dectanes 



BOUDAH said:


> Drive to Ikea to get a new dresser. Came out and a Toureg parked behind me. My life is exciting, right


IKEA is exciting to me....gotta love getting new furniture


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Dropped the cc off at the dealership to get that pesky rear deck lid spoiler replaced cause it was cracked and they gave me a loaner passat!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

**** just got real! PM me for info









Went to #OccupyBigBear this weekend, and had a blast. Cool cars, cool people, and the perfect place for a car event make for an awesome weekend. A couple pictures from this weekend thanks to my friend at EuroCar News.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys.... [\QUOTE]
> 
> The car looks sharp!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys.... [\QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> **** just got real! PM me for info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome bro!!!....i wish i could've made it out....and u have a txt coming ur way for the IC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> **** just got real! PM me for info


Pm'ed for a change )




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys....
> 
> P.S. Photobucket uploads, quality totally lost
> 
> ...


I cant see photobucket pics at work (im sure theyre great!), but I would seriously get a Flickr account if I were you, like I stated in our offline convo's. I just edited the location of my photos in the picture threads, and pointed them to my flickr album...talk about a huge quality difference!

I hope some of the tips I gave you have helped with your editing Serge. Im here to help and Ill take a look at the raw photo you sent me, tonight.

Added one more from the shoot...

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

oOoOo That's the Neuspeed IC :thumbup::laugh:

nice shots and stance by the way, Stero1D and Turb02 :thumbup:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

over the weekend i took off my intake to do some maintenance, pulled out the front coilovers :banghead: to replace the crappy OEM strut mounts and bearings with some 034 units, re-installed and adjusted the ride height a few times, did an oil change, and last but definitely not least, took the ecu out and sent it to REVO for a tune. can't wait to get that back.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tambat said:


> over the weekend i took off my intake to do some maintenance, pulled out the front coilovers :banghead: to replace the crappy OEM strut mounts and bearings with some 034 units, re-installed and adjusted the ride height a few times, did an oil change, and last but definitely not least, took the ecu out and sent it to REVO for a tune. can't wait to get that back.


Oooohhhhh nice list u did there :thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick question. I installed the forge adjustable short shifter and side to side short shift. It's really hard to shift into 5th gear and hard to get out too. I used the grease they sent. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## GMT23 (Aug 28, 2013)

Took advantage of the APR sale and drove over to USP for Stage 1. My 6MT doesn't have the lighting package  so I had them VAG off my DRL's. Good people, Mike had me in and out. Big grin on my face driving home.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got Jetta as a loaner... Missed CC but for the most aspherical mirrors! Every1 must run em! Unreal safety feature! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took a few picts of the new setup w DSLR and tried editing somewhat (1st time ever).... Sorry about dirty car, guys....
> 
> P.S. Photobucket uploads, quality totally lost
> 
> ...




Man, could you please stop raising the level please... LOL

Awesome photo shot of that beauty! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Thanks bro we can exchange for couple of days /
> )
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


For sure man! If you come to Mexico please let me know! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> **** just got real! PM me for info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rico,

That's a real and serious front mounted intercooler! It looks simply awesome! Congrats man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> For sure man! If you come to Mexico please let me know! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lol u r in Mexico? Jeez come over than to toronto 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

tambat said:


> over the weekend i took off my intake to do some maintenance, pulled out the front coilovers :banghead: to replace the crappy OEM strut mounts and bearings with some 034 units, re-installed and adjusted the ride height a few times, did an oil change, and last but definitely not least, took the ecu out and sent it to REVO for a tune. can't wait to get that back.


How hard was it to remove the ECU? Did you follow any diy's?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to a grand opening of a tuning shop near me. Cruised with 15-20 cars and two photographers.. One pic they released so far of my car


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> How hard was it to remove the ECU? Did you follow any diy's?


http://www.goapr.com/support/ecu_removal/cc_3c8.html

I'm not 100%, but I think you can get away without removing the wipers on the CC since the ECU is under the passenger side cowl cover & it's a 2 piece cowl cover


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> **** just got real! PM me for info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The IC looks good, as does the car man! Notice any performance improvement with the Neu IC (where you previously experiencing any heat soak or other issue)?



AZ_CC said:


> Stance looks great in this pic :heart: and i wasnt too sure about the chrome trim around the grill but ur car pulls it off somehow


The ride looks sick man! Any more shots yet?


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Girlfriend gave me what i consider undeniably best birthday present ever.. 

Avant garde m510 19"










See how sticky those tires are?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I cant see photobucket pics at work (im sure theyre great!), but I would seriously get a Flickr account if I were you, like I stated in our offline convo's. I just edited the location of my photos in the picture threads, and pointed them to my flickr album...talk about a huge quality difference!
> 
> I hope some of the tips I gave you have helped with your editing Serge. Im here to help and Ill take a look at the raw photo you sent me, tonight.
> 
> ...


Thnak you brother!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> The IC looks good, as does the car man! Notice any performance improvement with the Neu IC (where you previously experiencing any heat soak or other issue)?
> 
> 
> 
> The ride looks sick man! Any more shots yet?


Bro, check out Official Pictures Thread.. i posted a little different ones down there.... Thn for a good word...

Serge


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Serge where is your car today? Its tuesday ) 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

My CC is in for APR Stage II, or downpipe install either way you look at it!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Serge where is your car today? Its tuesday )
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


CC is at the dealership.... they are starting on KO4 instal today  should be done tomorrow if no issues faced..... Keepur fingers crossed plz :beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope its in a good hands 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> CC is at the dealership.... they are starting on KO4 instal today  should be done tomorrow if no issues faced..... Keepur fingers crossed plz :beer:


Good luck bro. I'm still trying to hunt down this dude to install my damn exhaust ASAP lol.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

van33 said:


> How hard was it to remove the ECU? Did you follow any diy's?


VERY easy. 1 on a scale of 1-10. lower your windows (will have to disconnect battery so cant really open doors after this with windows up), open hood, take off 10mm neg side battery cable, remove rubber strip along top of engine bay holding the plastic cover in, remove the 3 clips that hold down the cover, remove the plastic cover, you can now see the ecu, remove 2 10mm bolts to free the ecu, get the two connectors off the ecu by pulling out on the tab thing, and pull out the ecu. should take 5-10 mins, very simple. i just rushed through that, but i would be happy to give more details if needed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Hope its in a good hands
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Should be... was told by Service Manager some very experienced mechanic is going to work on it 




munnarg said:


> Good luck bro. I'm still trying to hunt down this dude to install my damn exhaust ASAP lol.


omg, that sucks!!! take it to Mexican Muffler Shop bro... 40 bux welded!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> omg, that sucks!!! take it to Mexican Muffler Shop bro... 40 bux welded!


You're always talking about Mexicans :laugh:. I told you before there aren't any Mexicans here...mainly Portuguese lol. Anyway, I spoke to a VW dealership around my job and they gave me a decent quote. Gonna try a muffler shop around my house first though.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> omg, that sucks!!! take it to Mexican Muffler Shop bro... 40 bux welded!


Thats whats i did


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> You're always talking about Mexicans :laugh:. I told you before there aren't any Mexicans here...mainly Portuguese lol. Anyway, I spoke to a VW dealership around my job and they gave me a decent quote. Gonna try a muffler shop around my house first though.


lolzzz....my bad..... what did they quote you? 

P.S. Got a text frm Service guy, they are going to start on my CC tomorrow..... oh well, gotta wait patiently


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Deauto sells those??


Yup, we do 

We have a new set coming out that will be a bit brighter than the standard SMD you see all over the forum/ebay/amazon 

Very excited to launch them, like us on FB for updates:
www.facebook.com/deAutoKey :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Yup, we do
> 
> We have a new set coming out that will be a bit brighter than the standard SMD you see all over the forum/ebay/amazon
> 
> ...


I didnt see it on ur web whn went on CC page


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Son of a bitch. My car has the ECU where it needs to be pulled after each tune. So ECU pull for stage 1, stage 2, K04, etc. 

So I'm at APR stage I with a downpipe until the shop gets a resealing kit. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Son of a bitch. My car has the ECU where it needs to be pulled after each tune. So ECU pull for stage 1, stage 2, K04, etc.
> 
> So I'm at APR stage I with a downpipe until the shop gets a resealing kit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


Exactly! I just had this convo with Rico yesterday... so inconveniet! 

GLis, CCs are like that, was advised by APR Dealer that GTi needs be pulled jsut frst initial time and than it can be done thru OBD


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Exactly! I just had this convo with Rico yesterday... so inconveniet!
> 
> GLis, CCs are like that, was advised by APR Dealer that GTi needs be pulled jsut frst initial time and than it can be done thru OBD


Yeah it sucks for sure! I'm trying to decide on where to get it pulled now. I may just ship it to APR and save some money. The shop wants me to pay $150 for the pull and flash. I can ship it NDA both directions for less money. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

My ecu didn't need to be pulled

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

APR :thumbdown:

Also if your engine is a TSI, the ecu needs to be pulled for a bench tune.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah it sucks for sure! I'm trying to decide on where to get it pulled now. I may just ship it to APR and save some money. The shop wants me to pay $150 for the pull and flash. I can ship it NDA both directions for less money.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


This is what I did. 2011+ need to be pulled. At least for the first time. I can get updates via the OBD port now though.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

jspirate said:


> This is what I did. 2011+ need to be pulled. At least for the first time. I can get updates via the OBD port now though.


Yeah I know I did that for stage 1, but I got my downpipe installed today and they tried flashing it and couldn't. They called APR and they said my ECU needs to be bench flashed to stage 2. I called APR and they said 1-3% of ECUs have this issue.

I'm starting to not like APR the more and more I get used to them.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah I know I did that for stage 1, but I got my downpipe installed today and they tried flashing it and couldn't. They called APR and they said my ECU needs to be bench flashed to stage 2. I called APR and they said 1-3% of ECUs have this issue.


Wow, thats a bummer.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Wow, thats a bummer.


Yup it sure is lol. I either A) pull my ECU save some money ship it to APR, they'll get it Monday the 14th or Tuesday the 15th (ground UPS), but be sure it's done right, and be out a car for a week or B) Pay the $150 and be out a car for an hour or two, but completely put my trust in a shop that I've never dealt with until today. 

Or pay Next Day Air shipping and get it back Friday or Monday.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Frst time i had pay 200 fee for labor plus software at the dealership!

Now w ko4, they wanted 200 for pulling out ecu as well but i talked em in flat fee of 700 for ko4 instal and ecu labor.....

P.S.
Spotted this sexy thing today by work









Cldnt stop myself frm not sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Found out my rear main seal is leaking...at 60711 miles...fuuuuuccc

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Ordered Chrome Seat Buttons. Looks like this guy is running sale for little bit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Also, purchased new wipers - Valeo Gen2


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ordered Chrome Seat Buttons. Looks like this guy is running sale for little bit
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Also, purchased new wipers - Valeo Gen2


forgot about these, just ordered a set


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ordered Chrome Seat Buttons. Looks like this guy is running sale for little bit
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Also, purchased new wipers - Valeo Gen2


Stop posting this things please ) i just placed an order too  


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Stop posting this things please ) i just placed an order too
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Lol sorry, i knew few people will buy this. But i hate keeping good deals to myself 

I had a suggestion other day to open thread where we can all post deals and coupons. Thread should be pined on top of forum :thumbup:

Admin are you listening(reading)?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lol sorry, i knew few people will buy this. But i hate keeping good deals to myself
> 
> I had a suggestion other day to open thread where we can all post deals and coupons. Thread should be pined on top of forum :thumbup:
> 
> Admin are you listening(reading)?


Thats an amazing idea!

As long as forum sponsors are not spamming there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lol sorry, i knew few people will buy this. But i hate keeping good deals to myself
> 
> I had a suggestion other day to open thread where we can all post deals and coupons. Thread should be pined on top of forum :thumbup:
> 
> Admin are you listening(reading)?


Where is that thread? Lol


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah I know I did that for stage 1, but I got my downpipe installed today and they tried flashing it and couldn't. They called APR and they said my ECU needs to be bench flashed to stage 2. I called APR and they said 1-3% of ECUs have this issue.
> 
> I'm starting to not like APR the more and more I get used to them.


VW locked our ECU's, not APR. I'm on the same boat as you are and I'm annoyed about it as well. An APR dealer told me the same thing about having to pull out the ECU every time it needs to be flashed, but I got a second opinion from APR today. They denied that claim and said that one they flash my ECU to stage 1, any succeeding upgrades can be done thru the odb port. 

I'm pulling out my ECU this weekend and will overnight it to them for peace of mind. Some dealers in the area said that they can do the flash locally, but are charging an arm and a leg for labor, plus, they don't wanna be held responsible if they brick my ECU. They literally want me to sign a waiver before doing the work. That's BS if you ask me. They want all the reward but none of the liability. If that's the case, then they don't get my business.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> http://www.goapr.com/support/ecu_removal/cc_3c8.html
> 
> I'm not 100%, but I think you can get away without removing the wipers on the CC since the ECU is under the passenger side cowl cover & it's a 2 piece cowl cover


So which Tiguan do you play with? The S or SE? Pics?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Son of a bitch. My car has the ECU where it needs to be pulled after each tune. So ECU pull for stage 1, stage 2, K04, etc.
> 
> So I'm at APR stage I with a downpipe until the shop gets a resealing kit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


That really sucks man!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quinones said:


> The IC looks good, as does the car man! Notice any performance improvement with the Neu IC (where you previously experiencing any heat soak or other issue)


Thanks dude! :wave:
I've noticed that my intake temps are a bit cooler, (P3 cars gauge) and I've also noticed a bit more power via my butt dyno. On my drive to/from Vegas for Wuste a couple months back the car was experiencing some really bad heat soak. Temps were up to 117 at one point, and by no means were they normal operating conditions for this SoCal CC, but even in LA traffic I experienced heat soak in the summer months. Since the Neuspeed true FMIC was installed I've driven from Oxnard, ca to Oakland, ca in temps up to 97 degrees, and did not experience the heat soak that I did on my trip to Vegas. The temps were not nearly as bad as they were on my drive to Vegas, but I've made that drive several times as that's where my family lives. I can say that there is a noticeable improvement from the IC, and if you are in the market for an IC that will handle the power of your tunes CC, then the Neuspeed IC is definitely one that should be on the top of your list. If I am not mistaken this is the first true front mount specifically made for our cars. The core is the same that is being ran on the Neuspeed Golf R test car, and that car was at Wuste Vegas. Rumor has it that it beat a couple Golf R's tuned by other tuners. It's just what I heard from the owner of the car, and I did not witness this, but he says the IC was a big part of that in the Vegas heat. 

Rant.
The way I look at it, why would I pay for an IC that just replaces the stock IC in the stock location? the stock IC is sandwiched between two very hot radiators. The AC condenser, and coolant radiator produce so much heat that they basically render your IC useless. I can honestly say that I did not feel a loss in power after my IC was replaced, but I did notice a difference in performance for the better. I notice that even when it's hot out the car doesn't seem as sluggish as it did before the Neuspeed IC went on. I have talked to Neuspeed and they have told me that now that I have the IC they can retune my car to a more aggressive tune that the stock IC would not support. I will be getting that tune in the near future, and I bet you all that I love it. I have no upgrades on my car that I regret, and I'm sure everyone on here feels that way about their cars too. The only thing that I hate seeing over, and over, and over on this forum is "what tune should I get?" Be an adult, and make your own decision. This was a very easy decision for me because Neuspeed was local to me, and I didn't have to drive an hour to my nearest APR dealer. When I had my S4 I lived 10 minutes away from that APR dealer, and guess what tune I ran on my S4?....give up yet?! I ran an APR tune. Was I happy with it? Yup! Call me an APR hater, or a Neuspeed fanboy. You would probably be right about both of those statements, and I could care less what you think. APR make some really good products for our cars, and in my opinion they have the best K04 kit on the market, but they also make some products that are not so good. Neuspeed makes (IMHO, and those who have made knock-off Neuspeed parts) the best, and the highest quality products for our cars. But I have one question for you. Is there one product on the Neuspeed catalog that you would not put on your car? If yes, why? You say the P-Flo?! You probably haven't tried it, and for every 1 of you that say the P-Flo sucks there is 5 people on this forum that have it and love it. If I'm not mistaken there is a member that went from a different tuners intake to the P-Flo, and loves it even more than his previous intake. Ok, I'm done!! Rant over.

For the record I do not "hate" any tuner, or their products. I am glad that there is a variety of companies to chose from, and that they all make really good products. This is coming from about a year of me hearing "what's Neuspeed?" "Why Neuspeed?" "My tune is better!" "their parts suck!" And several other comments about the parts on my car, and other Neuspeed products. A little history lesson for all you not in the know. Neuspeed was on of the first 2 companies to offer tunes, and other performance products for VAG vehicles in the states. The first was GIAC, and many others followed. If Neuspeed sucks so bad then why have they been around for over 35 years? 

See what happens when a couple people ask me stupid questions at meets, and I'm bored at work. :laugh:eace:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

van33 said:


> VW locked our ECU's, not APR. I'm on the same boat as you are and I'm annoyed about it as well. An APR dealer told me the same thing about having to pull out the ECU every time it needs to be flashed, but I got a second opinion from APR today. They denied that claim and said that one they flash my ECU to stage 1, any succeeding upgrades can be done thru the odb port.
> 
> I'm pulling out my ECU this weekend and will overnight it to them for peace of mind. Some dealers in the area said that they can do the flash locally, but are charging an arm and a leg for labor, plus, they don't wanna be held responsible if they brick my ECU. They literally want me to sign a waiver before doing the work. That's BS if you ask me. They want all the reward but none of the liability. If that's the case, then they don't get my business.


I may do this as well. It's less expensive to overnight it than it is to have them do it. 

I did call another dealer and they'll take a look at it. So if they can't upgrade me over ODBII then I'll mail it in. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I may do this as well. It's less expensive to overnight it than it is to have them do it.
> 
> I did call another dealer and they'll take a look at it. So if they can't upgrade me over ODBII then I'll mail it in.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


Im going to call APR tomorrow and see what they say abt upgrading my ECU thru OBD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> So which Tiguan do you play with? The S or SE? Pics?


The S is mine...manual trans_ (only way to get it is on the base model, S)_
Tinted windows & VagCom mods so far, 18" Daytona's waiting to go (since it only came with 16" hubcaps)
Have a cat-back waiting to go on as well
Gonna upgrade to a RCD510 _(from a RCD310)_ & add my MDI to it too for the iPod
Gonna buy some snow tires for the steelies & get a tune next, hopefully. Along with some minor interior mods

The SE is hers....only tinted windows & VagCom mods

They're both silver, lol

Mine...


Hers (before tint)...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

tambat said:


> VERY easy. 1 on a scale of 1-10. lower your windows (will have to disconnect battery so cant really open doors after this with windows up), open hood, take off 10mm neg side battery cable, remove rubber strip along top of engine bay holding the plastic cover in, remove the 3 clips that hold down the cover, remove the plastic cover, you can now see the ecu, remove 2 10mm bolts to free the ecu, get the two connectors off the ecu by pulling out on the tab thing, and pull out the ecu. should take 5-10 mins, very simple. i just rushed through that, but i would be happy to give more details if needed.


Thanks, dude. From what the APR dealer in Orlando told me, you have to cut a notch thru the tamper proof screws that's holding the ECU, so that you could use a screw driver to take the screws out. Also, during installation, you should use an unmarked/clean screw to put it back in, just so the dealer won't suspect anything. Again, this is from what I was told.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> The S is mine...manual trans_ (only way to get it is on the base model, S)_
> Tinted windows & VagCom mods so far, 18" Daytona's waiting to go (since it only came with 16" hubcaps)
> Have a cat-back waiting to go on as well
> Gonna upgrade to a RCD510 _(from a RCD310)_ & add my MDI to it too for the iPod
> ...


Holy cow Dan! Way to mod the Tiguan out lol. Anything worth doing is worth doing right! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just listed for sale but it will be swapped with another CC in Manual this time if i sell it :/ 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I just listed for sale but it will be swapped with another CC in Manual this time if i sell it :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Don't do it bro!!!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Don't do it bro!!!!


Mine its not even DSG plus 120km on it is it worth to modified it? Mm 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Mine its not even DSG plus 120km on it is it worth to modified it? Mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Oooohhhhh u have a 2009 with the tip trans....dang yea id move on to something better cuz that tranny is horrible and very laggy....DSG is awesome with smooth, quick, precise shifts....and manual trans is just fun rowing through the gears....either way id step outta the old transmission if i were u


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude! :wave:
> I've noticed that my intake temps are a bit cooler, (P3 cars gauge) and I've also noticed a bit more power via my butt dyno. On my drive to/from Vegas for Wuste a couple months back the car was experiencing some really bad heat soak. Temps were up to 117 at one point, and by no means were they normal operating conditions for this SoCal CC, but even in LA traffic I experienced heat soak in the summer months. Since the Neuspeed true FMIC was installed I've driven from Oxnard, ca to Oakland, ca in temps up to 97 degrees, and did not experience the heat soak that I did on my trip to Vegas. The temps were not nearly as bad as they were on my drive to Vegas, but I've made that drive several times as that's where my family lives. I can say that there is a noticeable improvement from the IC, and if you are in the market for an IC that will handle the power of your tunes CC, then the Neuspeed IC is definitely one that should be on the top of your list. If I am not mistaken this is the first true front mount specifically made for our cars. The core is the same that is being ran on the Neuspeed Golf R test car, and that car was at Wuste Vegas. Rumor has it that it beat a couple Golf R's tuned by other tuners. It's just what I heard from the owner of the car, and I did not witness this, but he says the IC was a big part of that in the Vegas heat.
> 
> Rant.
> ...


Hi Rico,

I feel the same way that you do; indeed I do love Neuspeed a lot, I used to have some of their parts in my VW MKV (Discharge Pipe, Pulley and carbon fiber half engine cover) and now I'm planning to install: discharge pipe, throttle pipe and the half carbon fiber engine cover.

I have parts from another tuners and as far I love my actual setup!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> I feel the same way that you do; indeed I do love Neuspeed a lot, I used to have some of their parts in my VW MKV (Discharge Pipe, Pulley and carbon fiber half engine cover) and now I'm planning to install: discharge pipe, throttle pipe and the half carbon fiber engine cover.
> 
> I have parts from another tuners and as far I love my actual setup!


I run few a Neuspeed Parts and even put a plate frame with their name, cz the quality and reputation of NEU is amazing! Cant wait to get FMIC and be like RICO !!!!! 

:beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude! :wave:
> I've noticed that my intake temps are a bit cooler, (P3 cars gauge) and I've also noticed a bit more power via my butt dyno. On my drive to/from Vegas for Wuste a couple months back the car was experiencing some really bad heat soak. Temps were up to 117 at one point, and by no means were they normal operating conditions for this SoCal CC, but even in LA traffic I experienced heat soak in the summer months. Since the Neuspeed true FMIC was installed I've driven from Oxnard, ca to Oakland, ca in temps up to 97 degrees, and did not experience the heat soak that I did on my trip to Vegas. The temps were not nearly as bad as they were on my drive to Vegas, but I've made that drive several times as that's where my family lives. I can say that there is a noticeable improvement from the IC, and if you are in the market for an IC that will handle the power of your tunes CC, then the Neuspeed IC is definitely one that should be on the top of your list. If I am not mistaken this is the first true front mount specifically made for our cars. The core is the same that is being ran on the Neuspeed Golf R test car, and that car was at Wuste Vegas. Rumor has it that it beat a couple Golf R's tuned by other tuners. It's just what I heard from the owner of the car, and I did not witness this, but he says the IC was a big part of that in the Vegas heat.
> 
> Rant.
> ...


WHOA!!!....i totally missed this awesone rant lol and i totally agree with u bro....its great to have variety and be able to chose what U like best and feels best....personalization is what its all about....we cant all have the same exact crap

And if ur talking about who i tbink ur talking about thag switched intakes then yes it was me!!!....and ill say i switched from a APR carbonio intake to the Neuspeed P Flo and love it....the carbonio wasnt bad but it had very little noise and the P Flo sounds alot better....i can say i didnt notice any loss of performance so thats a plus


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oooohhhhh u have a 2009 with the tip trans....dang yea id move on to something better cuz that tranny is horrible and very laggy....DSG is awesome with smooth, quick, precise shifts....and manual trans is just fun rowing through the gears....either way id step outta the old transmission if i were u


I just want to prevent **** happening cuz till now shes ok np iv changer the trany oil and its smooth again 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude! :wave:
> I've noticed that my intake temps are a bit cooler, (P3 cars gauge) and I've also noticed a bit more power via my butt dyno. On my drive to/from Vegas for Wuste a couple months back the car was experiencing some really bad heat soak. Temps were up to 117 at one point, and by no means were they normal operating conditions for this SoCal CC, but even in LA traffic I experienced heat soak in the summer months. Since the Neuspeed true FMIC was installed I've driven from Oxnard, ca to Oakland, ca in temps up to 97 degrees, and did not experience the heat soak that I did on my trip to Vegas. The temps were not nearly as bad as they were on my drive to Vegas, but I've made that drive several times as that's where my family lives. I can say that there is a noticeable improvement from the IC, and if you are in the market for an IC that will handle the power of your tunes CC, then the Neuspeed IC is definitely one that should be on the top of your list. If I am not mistaken this is the first true front mount specifically made for our cars. The core is the same that is being ran on the Neuspeed Golf R test car, and that car was at Wuste Vegas. Rumor has it that it beat a couple Golf R's tuned by other tuners. It's just what I heard from the owner of the car, and I did not witness this, but he says the IC was a big part of that in the Vegas heat.
> 
> Rant.
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I have done nothing too my 2.0t gt in the last week as it been sitting in VW workshop due to fueling issues ( there not sure if it the hpfp or the lpfp )


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I kind if wish I would have explored the Neuspeed Intercooler the only reason why I went APR intercooler was a sale packaged with Spulen outlet and throttle body pipe free. And free was looking mighty fine to this wallet. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Oooohhhhh u have a 2009 with the tip trans....dang yea id move on to something better cuz that tranny is horrible and very laggy....DSG is awesome with smooth, quick, precise shifts....and manual trans is just fun rowing through the gears....either way id step outta the old transmission if i were u


HEYYYYY be nice :laugh:. I have the same 2009 Tiptronic  but with only 27k miles on it :thumbup:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

munnarg said:


> HEYYYYY be nice :laugh:. I have the same 2009 Tiptronic  but with only 27k miles on it :thumbup:


Is that the same transmission as the Passat? I don't think that's a bad tranny for DD. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Im going to call APR tomorrow and see what they say abt upgrading my ECU thru OBD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


My APR dealer will do any re-flashes thru the ODB port for $50 labor. They only need to pull the ECU the first time so they can unlock it. Once the ECU has been bench flashed it should remain unlocked.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> HEYYYYY be nice :laugh:. I have the same 2009 Tiptronic  but with only 27k miles on it :thumbup:


Im sorry bro, but i do feel sorry for u  whenever i drive other cars that have a regular tranny in them it makes me enjoy mine even more....i gotta have DSG from now on


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

L8Train said:


> My APR dealer will do any re-flashes thru the ODB port for $50 labor. They only need to pull the ECU the first time so they can unlock it. Once the ECU has been bench flashed it should remain unlocked.


This is only true if you have the proper ECU. Mine has to be bench flashed every single time I do something. So for example I am stage one now and if I want to go stage two (which I do) I need to get it bench flashed to stage two. 



Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Im sorry bro, but i do feel sorry for u  whenever i drive other cars that have a regular tranny in them it makes me enjoy mine even more....i gotta have DSG from now on


Jahaha mean


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> This is only true if you have the proper ECU. Mine has to be bench flashed every single time I do something. So for example I am stage one now and if I want to go stage two (which I do) I need to get it bench flashed to stage two.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


What do u mean by *"PROPER ECU"*?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

If your ECU code starts with MED 17.5.2, then it will be a PITA to flash it. Anything else is fairly simple via the odb port.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> What do u mean by *"PROPER ECU"*?





van33 said:


> If your ECU code starts with MED 17.5.2, then it will be a PITA to flash it. Anything else is fairly simple via the odb port.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm not entirely sure, but Van33 seems to know what he's talking about. All I know is when I spoke to APR they said approximately 1-3% of the ECUs made for TSI are different and require additional handling for each flash. I happen to be apart of that 1%. 

So I am no longer interested in stage K04 lol. I'm already experiencing severe buyers remorse with all the stuff I got for stage II; Rev D, APR Intercooler, Spulen TOB & TBP, USP Downpipe, and boost gauge stuff.

I should be stage two fairly soon. The shop I'm at now said they can do it fairly quickly.


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks good bro!! :thumbup: looked even better in person at Socal Euro


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

CC808 said:


>


looking real nice man, are those 19's?


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks AZ! i should post up the vids i took of ur car at the drag races!

19x9.5"


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

CC808 said:


> thanks AZ! i should post up the vids i took of ur car at the drag races!
> 
> 19x9.5"


Hahahahahahahaha but they're soo quiet....my car has no bark at all

BUT i took care of that last wknd and chopped off one of the resonators on my exhaust....now it growls nicely


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude! :wave:
> I've noticed that my intake temps are a bit cooler, (P3 cars gauge) and I've also noticed a bit more power via my butt dyno. On my drive to/from Vegas for Wuste a couple months back the car was experiencing some really bad heat soak. Temps were up to 117 at one point, and by no means were they normal operating conditions for this SoCal CC, but even in LA traffic I experienced heat soak in the summer months. Since the Neuspeed true FMIC was installed I've driven from Oxnard, ca to Oakland, ca in temps up to 97 degrees, and did not experience the heat soak that I did on my trip to Vegas. The temps were not nearly as bad as they were on my drive to Vegas, but I've made that drive several times as that's where my family lives. I can say that there is a noticeable improvement from the IC, and if you are in the market for an IC that will handle the power of your tunes CC, then the Neuspeed IC is definitely one that should be on the top of your list. If I am not mistaken this is the first true front mount specifically made for our cars. The core is the same that is being ran on the Neuspeed Golf R test car, and that car was at Wuste Vegas. Rumor has it that it beat a couple Golf R's tuned by other tuners. It's just what I heard from the owner of the car, and I did not witness this, but he says the IC was a big part of that in the Vegas heat.
> 
> Rant.
> ...


 Thanks for the feedback Rico! I agree about Neuspeed making top notch components. Although I don't yet have any tunes on my ride, I distinctly remember Neuspeed products when I had my '91 GTI and don't remember any other tuners at the time. As you say, you can't survive as a business for that long unless you're doing something right. :beer:


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha but they're soo quiet....my car has no bark at all
> 
> BUT i took care of that last wknd and chopped off one of the resonators on my exhaust....now it growls nicely


vids NAOZ!!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

CC808 said:


> vids NAOZ!!!!!


I know i know i will lol i just have to find some time and someone to tape it


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

So I'm stage two now! Cost me $40 and I'm okay with that as long as I don't have issues in the future. 

The guy said he's trained and does them all the time and did two of them yesterday. So I put my trust in his claim. Time will tell I guess, but the initial flooring of it was pretty nice.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> So I'm stage two now! Cost me $40 and I'm okay with that as long as I don't have issues in the future.
> 
> The guy said he's trained and does them all the time and did two of them yesterday. So I put my trust in his claim. Time will tell I guess, but the initial flooring of it was pretty nice.


Congrats man!!!....glad u got it sooner then later :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dropped it off for a rear main seal replacement 10 minutes ago...Got a base passat loaner. Already miss her.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> So I'm stage two now! Time will tell I guess, but the initial flooring of it was pretty nice.


Congrats... But what's up with the continued skepticism? It's not like it will unflash itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I felt that way for a brief moment when I stepped back and realized how much I spent on my car in a short space of time. Then I drove the **** out of it on the highway and got over it lol. You'll fall in love with stage 2 sooner than you think.



vahdyx said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but Van33 seems to know what he's talking about. All I know is when I spoke to APR they said approximately 1-3% of the ECUs made for TSI are different and require additional handling for each flash. I happen to be apart of that 1%.
> 
> So I am no longer interested in stage K04 lol. *I'm already experiencing severe buyers remorse with all the stuff I got for stage II; Rev D, APR Intercooler, Spulen TOB & TBP, USP Downpipe, and boost gauge stuff.*
> 
> I should be stage two fairly soon. The shop I'm at now said they can do it fairly quickly.





van33 said:


> Congrats... But what's up with the continued skepticism? It's not like it will unflash itself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Maybe that's why?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Added LED illumination to my door panels. OEM style.. for but $25.. heh


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Added LED illumination to my door panels. OEM style.. for but $25.. heh


Awesome. Can u do a write up about it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Awesome. Can u do a write up about it.


+1 on that one!!! make a thread bro


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Added LED illumination to my door panels. OEM style.. for but $25.. heh


I have the stock LEDs and yours are wayyyyy brighter! Nice job! What did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

van33 said:


> Thanks, dude. From what the APR dealer in Orlando told me, you have to cut a notch thru the tamper proof screws that's holding the ECU, so that you could use a screw driver to take the screws out. Also, during installation, you should use an unmarked/clean screw to put it back in, just so the dealer won't suspect anything. Again, this is from what I was told.


APR actually provides you with OEM security screws that once you tighten up the tops break off so it appears as though nothing has been tampered with. I had to reinstall my ECU bracket at home after APR sent me the screws. They ran out of security screws at H20 so I had to wait for them to send them to my house.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> APR :thumbdown:
> 
> Also if your engine is a TSI, the ecu needs to be pulled for a bench tune.


Dont make me come look for you Rich!. You know we go way back to COD4


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I have the stock LEDs and yours are wayyyyy brighter! Nice job! What did you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I used this spool of LEDs from Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ST2I9O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They're a nice 4300K white, not too blue.. not too warm. It looks awesome in person.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> I used this spool of LEDs from Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ST2I9O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They're a nice 4300K white, not too blue.. not too warm. It looks awesome in person.


What connectors did u use.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> I used this spool of LEDs from Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ST2I9O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They're a nice 4300K white, not too blue.. not too warm. It looks awesome in person.


where exactly did you apply them? how many leds did you use per door?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

van33 said:


> Congrats... But what's up with the continued skepticism? It's not like it will unflash itself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Haha no my skepticism comes from the rumor or threat that ECU handling can cause damage months later. I never dealt with the shop that stage 2'd me so my skepticism comes from the shop work more so than the tune itself. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> What connectors did u use.


No connectors.. soldered my own wires directly to their circuit boards. Easy...



Stero1D said:


> where exactly did you apply them? how many leds did you use per door?



I applied inside the top edge of the trim piece. That way they shine down from a distance and they look like one continuous light line. Two feet just about.... so... 50-60 leds or so ? I didnt count them..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> No connectors.. soldered my own wires directly to their circuit boards. Easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again , nice work. The OEM ones aren't as continuos. They look cheap IMO. There are bright spots and dark spots , definitely not continuous. Did you remove the entire door panel or just the brushed alum trim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Now video from the track 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


How much did you end up spending, parts and labor?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

giecsar said:


> How much did you end up spending, parts and labor?


I know the labor came out to $700.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Again , nice work. The OEM ones aren't as continuos. They look cheap IMO. There are bright spots and dark spots , definitely not continuous. Did you remove the entire door panel or just the brushed alum trim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


You have to remove the entire panel. They're screwed into the door panel from the back


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I know the labor came out to $700.


Labor came out 820 w coolant... They charged extra cz CTS kit doesn't come assembled like APR... All they did Apr before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

So how is it Serge?!?!?!....ur taking a long time to report back to us  u must be having a blast with it


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> So how is it Serge?!?!?!....ur taking a long time to report back to us  u must be having a blast with it


That's what I'm sayin! What say you Serge?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> So how is it Serge?!?!?!....ur taking a long time to report back to us  u must be having a blast with it





Quinones said:


> That's what I'm sayin! What say you Serge?


Sorry boys... I actually have a life lol..not just CC )) 

I love it guys!!! Very smooth..... Honestly haven't tried w out TCS off but in S and D and in M modes its amazing... did quite a few pulls at 30mph, car smoothly went up to 70-90mph in a matter of few seconds..... its boosting so well, DSG lag dnt matter anymore lol...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sorry boys... I actually have a life lol..not just CC ))
> 
> I love it guys!!! Very smooth..... Honestly haven't tried w out TCS off but in S and D and in M modes its amazing... did quite a few pulls at 30mph, car smoothly went up to 70-90mph in a matter of few seconds..... its boosting so well, DSG lag dnt matter anymore lol...


NO!!!!....CC/Vortex is ur life 

Thats good bro im glad ur happy with it and putting it through its paces


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sorry boys... I actually have a life lol..not just CC ))
> 
> I love it guys!!! Very smooth..... Honestly haven't tried w out TCS off but in S and D and in M modes its amazing... did quite a few pulls at 30mph, car smoothly went up to 70-90mph in a matter of few seconds..... its boosting so well, DSG lag dnt matter anymore lol...


Congratz! Today I didn't do anything at all on mine... :-/ Oh, I bought the Wagner Tuning IC... that's about it...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> NO!!!!....CC/Vortex is ur life
> 
> Thats good bro im glad ur happy with it and putting it through its paces


thanks bro! ))) cnt wait to drive it tomrw after work on the hway )))


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Added LED illumination to my door panels. OEM style.. for but $25.. heh


Awesome man! I had this idea for a while but i wasnt sure if it can be done. Now i know it can be done :thumbup:.

Question: Did you use factory pin holes for ambient light? (vagcom required as well)
That is how i want to do it


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

So I have yet to see anyone post anything about trying e85? Any tunes for our cars out there? And what do we need? Would love to squeeze out more power because of the higher octane level of e85. 

Thoughts!!!!??? Lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> So I have yet to see anyone post anything about trying e85? Any tunes for our cars out there? And what do we need? Would love to squeeze out more power because of the higher octane level of e85.
> 
> Thoughts!!!!??? Lol


I did it for a little bit....theres no tunes out for it yet, but i heard GIAC is doing it for Audi now then will move on to VW....theres lots of skepticism with it cuz its corrosive and what not....other car scenes like Evos, STIs and SRT-4s do it with great results....but they have special fuel pumps and bigger injectors....when i tried it i was still on the GIAC 100 file tune and spraying meth....i was mixing it with 91 pump gas at about a 3:1 gas to e85 ratio....the car felt noticeably faster and was pretty cool....gas milage went down a good bit....but being as my CC is my DD and my only vehicle i didnt want to be the guinea pig on this one and risk anything happening to my car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome man! I had this idea for a while but i wasnt sure if it can be done. Now i know it can be done :thumbup:.
> 
> Question: Did you use factory pin holes for ambient light? (vagcom required as well)
> That is how i want to do it


Bro if your going to do it, take pictures n make diy!  please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Again , nice work. The OEM ones aren't as continuos. They look cheap IMO. There are bright spots and dark spots , definitely not continuous. Did you remove the entire door panel or just the brushed alum trim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


The OEM ones are not great at all. I actually got my money back from VW because I was so disappointed with them. I would like to replace them at some point with brighter ones like we have in our Land Rover.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Will22 said:


> The OEM ones are not great at all. I actually got my money back from VW because I was so disappointed with them. I would like to replace them at some point with brighter ones like we have in our Land Rover.


Is this only done on the newer CCs? I'm confused. I've never seen it done on the 1st gen cc

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

The 1st Gen CC Executive trim has them. Like KOWCC said, they are not as bright and the light output doesn't look as continuous as these aftermarket ones.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> The 1st Gen CC Executive trim has them. Like KOWCC said, they are not as bright and the light output doesn't look as continuous as these aftermarket ones.


Not only the executive....i have a Lux Limited trim , I think it starts at that trim , along with the HID headlights. I don't believe the Lux has it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Not only the executive....i have a Lux Limited trim , I think it starts at that trim , along with the HID headlights. I don't believe the Lux has it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I have a lux Plus and I have it on my car.


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

But... where's the "storm trooper" front end ?


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Got my ECU back from REVO.. loved it for about 1 mile before i started misfiring!:banghead:

checked the codes, misfire on cylinder 3.. checked for boost leaks, found nothing. swapped coil packs 2 and 3 and the misfire moved to cylinder 2.. bad coilpack (not surprised).

quick trip to the audi dealer to pick up 4 red top r8 coil packs and advanced auto to pick up some new NGK spark plugs (the ones i pulled out looked absolutely atrocious) and the car is running BEAUTIFUL! love the tune!


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*2012 vw cc lux plus bagged*


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> But... where's the "storm trooper" front end ?


When I get 700 ill have it hahah


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Washed it










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Rolled 19k. Bought it in Feb this year.


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

1moreyear said:


>


Did you have to notch the frame at all for the driver side? or just the passenger


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*knotched*

Knotched the passanger side, here is the link of the build. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9658069709/


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I did it for a little bit....theres no tunes out for it yet, but i heard GIAC is doing it for Audi now then will move on to VW....theres lots of skepticism with it cuz its corrosive and what not....other car scenes like Evos, STIs and SRT-4s do it with great results....but they have special fuel pumps and bigger injectors....when i tried it i was still on the GIAC 100 file tune and spraying meth....i was mixing it with 91 pump gas at about a 3:1 gas to e85 ratio....the car felt noticeably faster and was pretty cool....gas milage went down a good bit....but being as my CC is my DD and my only vehicle i didnt want to be the guinea pig on this one and risk anything happening to my car


Ah I see... I've been trying to research more and more on it but there isn't much info on it for our cars from what I've seen. Just a lot of misinformation and people saying they've heard this and heard that. Can't wait til there's a solid tune on it and I will hop on it quicker then my turbo spools lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> ... and I will hop on it quicker then my turbo spools lol


LOL


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sea Foam 38k miles, lots smoke = clean intake. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dropped my car off for a full detail. Exhaust being installed in a couple days as well as rear lip spoiler.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

1moreyear said:


> Knotched the passanger side, here is the link of the build.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9658069709/


Interesting! That's why I saw my axle with a line, and a knocking sound once in a while.... its hitting that wall...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Got her washed at a new place, she needs some love though - little swirly 

Has anyone ever had a wax-like substance come out of their chrome trim on the doors? I've got a drip spot of something off of the driver's side, clearly coming out of the trim area.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Has anyone ever had a wax-like substance come out of their chrome trim on the doors? I've got a drip spot of something off of the driver's side, clearly coming out of the trim area.


This has been brought up before. My understanding is that it is either a sealant or weather-proofing that VW sprays in the doors. It usually comes out under the doors, at the water drains. I have seen few seeping from the molding, as you stated.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> This has been brought up before. My understanding is that it is either a sealant or weather-proofing that VW sprays in the doors. It usually comes out under the doors, at the water drains. I have seen few seeping from the molding, as you stated.


Any easy clean that's been mentioned?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Easiest way i have found is to get a soft toothbrush, and some purple power degreaser. Spray a little bit on the toothbrush, then lightly scrub. 

One thing....do not let the degreaser dry on your trim or paint. Have a water hose right there, spray immediately!!
:beer:


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

A shower, a wax and an upgrade worth 5+hp!!!


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleaned n quick waxed CC, met up w a few cc boys at sum lame car show....)))

Trashy Volvo w BIG Sub mod won a prize lmao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Trashy Volvo w BIG Sub mod won a prize lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're joking right?


Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


It won the 'trashy award', presented by Serge himself, and proudly displayed in the photo. This, of course, all happened before Serge moved his car even farther away from that heaping wreck.

That show was an absolute train wreck. $10 'entry' fee, and the judges missed at least two rows, plus it appears that the guy who won 'Best Euro' was either a judge or at the very least someone who walked around with the judges.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> It won the 'trashy award', presented by Serge himself, and proudly displayed in the photo. This, of course, all happened before Serge moved his car even farther away from that heaping wreck.
> 
> That show was an absolute train wreck. $10 'entry' fee, and the judges missed at least two rows, plus it appears that the guy who won 'Best Euro' was either a judge or at the very least someone who walked around with the judges.


im glad i didnt pay  hahahahah it was nice seeing you guys tho!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dieracks said:


> Holy cow Dan! Way to mod the Tiguan out lol. Anything worth doing is worth doing right!


LOL...I haven't even done anything to my Tig yet _(& still don't have it back yet)...._have about 4 "major" mods waiting for it

Her car though...just tinted & that's it, lol


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mEed said:


> im glad i didnt pay  hahahahah it was nice seeing you guys tho!


Nice to meet you too


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> This has been brought up before. My understanding is that it is either a sealant or weather-proofing that VW sprays in the doors. It usually comes out under the doors, at the water drains. I have seen few seeping from the molding, as you stated.


Ah ha... I was wandering wtf that was. It's been bad on my drivers door. I actually attempted spraying it off today but didn't have enough time to do a decent job at cleaning it.


----------



## jeffkb (Jul 16, 2013)

So three months after purchase, I still dig every second behind the wheel.. 

Which is why it's only fitting that I got rear ended on Thursday during my afternoon commute. Hoping it is only cosmetic. Rear bumper body work will be replaced. Definitely taking advantage of the opportunity to get my front bumper resprayed to wipe out all of the preexisting rock chips.

Body shop recommendations in the Phoenix area? Perhaps I should take it over to the community forums.


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

I had a pleasant ride into the office today.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Sweet pic man!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks! I got a little lucky with the lighting and fog this morning!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Added a Cabrio to the Collection*


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Exhaust on the CC looks sick!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

gymiller said:


> I had a pleasant ride into the office today.


Amazing shot, man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet pic man!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


+1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Exhaust on the CC looks sick!!


+1


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Amazing shot, man!


Thanks!!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

washed, clayed, washed, cleaner, wax, and polished. all at work


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> +1


 Thanks


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a couple pics


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice background :thumbup: I'm gonna be dipping my whole front grill soon....hopefully it looks as good as urs does


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!! Plasti dip is easy and a fun way to change it up. Good luck.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice background :thumbup: I'm gonna be dipping my whole front grill soon....hopefully it looks as good as urs does


PDip always looks good on the pictures lol..but live after some time on the car its :banghead:... trust me....!!!  I refinished mine yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> PDip always looks good on the pictures lol..but live after some time on the car its :banghead:... trust me....!!!  I refinished mine yesterday :thumbup:


So did i 








It looked more aggressive though with the pd 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> So did i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ is not agressive at all.....


This is agressive


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Washed, waxed and sealed the wheels.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ is not agressive at all.....
> 
> 
> This is agressive


Lol.i had it like that last week for couple of days too  


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Lol.i had it like that last week for couple of days too
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


nice... .Im keeping it like that for a few too.... trying to fillin holes from the plate with some plugs and pDip more... looks nicer w out the plate....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> PDip always looks good on the pictures lol..but live after some time on the car its :banghead:... trust me....!!!  I refinished mine yesterday :thumbup:


Oh yea i know bro....but i spray mine pretty good and mine still looks good for all its been through since the last spraying....will take some good pics once it's completed


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Lol.i had it like that last week for couple of days too
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


If they made a similar grill to the new A8 to fill this in. This would look amazing. .:drool:.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Took a couple pics


Pretty nice car... as well as the pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> nice... .Im keeping it like that for a few too.... trying to fillin holes from the plate with some plugs and pDip more... looks nicer w out the plate....


Thats why i had to paint it cuz i wanted to fill the holes.payed 200$ hole fill and paint the plastic and the outer Crome piece.it looks nicer without the plate but dont drill a hole like i did on the bumper try to make the plate smaller and fit it in to the lower grill.thats what im gonna do.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

CaliVWCC said:


> If they made a similar grill to the new A8 to fill this in. This would look amazing. .:drool:.


Agree on that.but i like the design on 08-12 cc's not like the 2013 which is one piece.(the only reason i dont like the 2013 cc's its the front bumper and the grill,it just like a regular sedan.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Took a couple pics


Pretty nice car... as well as the pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CaliVWCC said:


> If they made a similar grill to the new A8 to fill this in. This would look amazing. .:drool:.



You're right man! But I would love a simply debadge one as well!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my Magnaflow exhaust installed.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Got my Magnaflow exhaust installed.


nice. how do you like it? i took my car to a custom exhaust shop yesterday out of the blue to see what they could do, and i almost replaced my rear muffler with a magnaflow one. 

another question for you, i was reading your sig, are you having any issues with your ngp coilovers? and weird noises ?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wait until you get some miles through the magna flow...the sound really changes

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

tambat said:


> nice. how do you like it? i took my car to a custom exhaust shop yesterday out of the blue to see what they could do, and i almost replaced my rear muffler with a magnaflow one.
> 
> another question for you, i was reading your sig, are you having any issues with your ngp coilovers? and weird noises ?


Nice note when it's idle and basically quiet when you're cruising at highway speeds. Once you get on it though it gets kinda loud. We'll see how it sounds after the break in period. As for the coilovers, I haven't had any issues. What noises are you noticing?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> nice... .Im keeping it like that for a few too.... trying to fillin holes from the plate with some plugs and pDip more... looks nicer w out the plate....


Looks a lot nicer, until you start getting ticketed for not having that front plate in IL. It adds up, real fast.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Wait until you get some miles through the magna flow...the sound really changes
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Does it get louder or deeper?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice car... as well as the pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> It rained on my way to shoot my car...
> 
> Had to leave the location a little early and do the last shot really quick, due to some thugs constantly driving by, thumping their weapons on the side of their caprice. I left immediately after I let them know I was carrying too.


Are you serious about this ?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey there, welcome. Chrome seat adjusters were from eBay. I'll PM you the item number when I find it.
> 
> I had purchased 3 Exclusive badges from ECS. Two were placed on the exterior, where the R-line badge is placed on a r-line trim CC, as seen in the pics you found. The third one went on the dash also as you have seen above (I recently removed that one though)
> 
> ...


Hey Kareem, would you mind PM'ing me the item # for the chromed seat buttons as well? Thanks!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Hey Kareem, would you mind PM'ing me the item # for the chromed seat buttons as well? Thanks!


they are still on sale, you should get them soon
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Are you serious about this ?


Absolutely.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Does it get louder or deeper?


A bit of both. Deeper than louder, but both.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

L8Train said:


> My APR dealer will do any re-flashes thru the ODB port for $50 labor. They only need to pull the ECU the first time so they can unlock it. Once the ECU has been bench flashed it should remain unlocked.


Is this something that affects new(er) CCs? I've had mine flashed the first (and only) time through the ODB port no problem.



kaeo773 said:


> they are still on sale, you should get them soon
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Most definitely I will not buy them from ebay. I just needed to understand what is the part number or at least what Audi models were these made for so that I can order OEM parts.
I've already ordered chinese replicas that looked just the same (but from another seller) and they are garbage.



Thejas said:


> A shower, a wax and an upgrade worth 5+hp!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


The CC looks amazing with the Savannah wheels, post more pictures please! :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Is this something that affects new(er) CCs? I've had mine flashed the first (and only) time through the ODB port no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1, it looks pretty nice!


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Got my intake manifold replaced per the new extended warranty. 

Also installed red top coils and new spark plugs, and finished up by cleaning the engine bay.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Looks a lot nicer, until you start getting ticketed for not having that front plate in IL. It adds up, real fast.


Bro all you need to do is get Show N Go plate holder )))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Is this something that affects new(er) CCs? I've had mine flashed the first (and only) time through the ODB port no problem.


 Newer models 2010+ you have to take out ecu to flash, w older ones - obd port works



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Does it get louder or deeper?


Congrats bro! U see, u dnt like it already, but
I told you to get the best n go w milltek!!! J/kkkkk its all good u will adjust to the sound and fall in love w it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats bro! U see, u dnt like it already, but
> I told you to get the best n go w milltek!!! J/kkkkk its all good u will adjust to the sound and fall in love w it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I never said I didn't like it. I was just wondering how it would sound after the break in period. Plus you can't beat the sweet deal I got on it :thumbup:.


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

Since I finished installing all audio gear, I took the car to the dealer to get the airbag light cleared and get it detailed. Also having them look into humming noise issue, the one thing I can't stand in cars - unwanted noises :banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I never said I didn't like it. I was just wondering how it would sound after the break in period. Plus you can't beat the sweet deal I got on it :thumbup:.


Agree! I wasnt sure if i like my exhaust either after the instal, so i had my buddy driving my
Car so i could hear how it sounds! After that i felt in love! Try that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone interested in getting these?










345mm x 26mm two piece OEM caliper break kit frm SPM


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally, installed Stage 1, and yes I'm loving it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Finally, installed Stage 1, and yes I'm loving it.


kool.. wait a few weeks and you are going to want stage 2 , than in few more you are going to start thinking of ko4 )

whose tune did you go with?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Anyone interested in getting these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they stay black?they look nice.how much?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Finally, installed Stage 1, and yes I'm loving it.


Congrats man!!!....which tune did u go with?



Stero1D said:


> kool.. wait a few weeks and you are going to want stage 2 , than in few more you are going to start thinking of ko4 )
> 
> whose tune did you go with?


Yup this is all true...when i first started modding my CC i was "just gonna get a stage 1 tune" and now look at me


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Do they stay black?they look nice.how much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


i'd guess they do.... they are not on sale yet, but SPM claimed $545.... comes w brake lines, brackets.. made for mk5 n mk6.. wonder if will work with cc


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

just got my first ticket for no front license plate, it was only 40.00.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> kool.. wait a few weeks and you are going to want stage 2 , than in few more you are going to start thinking of ko4 )
> 
> whose tune did you go with?


APR, and yeah indeed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> just got my first ticket for no front license plate, it was only 40.00.


Congrats )) now go and get that Show N Go plate holder )


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats )) now go and get that Show N Go plate holder )


I have been looking at those for awhile, looking at the instructions then looking underneath the car. It doesn't seem like their is anything solid to attach that bracket, can it be attached to the plastic undercarriage thing?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I have been looking at those for awhile, looking at the instructions then looking underneath the car. It doesn't seem like their is anything solid to attach that bracket, can it be attached to the plastic undercarriage thing?


Prlly you can attatch to middle grill man....


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally did the biggest step in mods went APR stage 2 tune with APR DP and APR stage 2 intake 

Super stoked on the addition only got to drive for about 50 miles Caz I have work but it was AMAZING 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> just got my first ticket for no front license plate, it was only 40.00.


Just go with this 
http://www.skenedesign.com/FPBracket/index.shtml


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> Finally did the biggest step in mods went APR stage 2 tune with APR DP and APR stage 2 intake
> 
> Super stoked on the addition only got to drive for about 50 miles Caz I have work but it was AMAZING
> 
> ...


Congrats man....thats a big jump in power....glad u like it :beer:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Today my CC and I caused a new Corvette to get a ticket.

We were lined up at a left turn light going on to a freeway onramp. When the light changed we both took off with him right behind me. I just went full throttle all the way through the really long corner. He struggled to keep up through the turn and got sideways. A few seconds later I saw a cop light it up about ten cars behind us. By this time we were both caught behind slower traffic, and the cop sped down the shoulder and pulled him over. I was still directly in front of him. I laughed my head off. This was funny on so many levels, including the fact that a guy in a Corvette could not take the corner as fast as a CC without loosing control and scaring the crap out of himself. To top it all off he got the added humiliation of getting a ticket. I bet the ticket was at least for exhibition of speed, if not for reckless driving.:laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Washed, waxed and sealed the wheels.


I use Poorboy too, highly recommend it!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

waltern said:


> Today my CC and I caused a new Corvette to get a ticket.
> 
> We were lined up at a left turn light going on to a freeway onramp. When the light changed we both took off with him right behind me. I just went full throttle all the way through the really long corner. He struggled to keep up through the turn and got sideways. A few seconds later I saw a cop light it up about ten cars behind us. By this time we were both caught behind slower traffic, and the cop sped down the shoulder and pulled him over. I was still directly in front of him. I laughed my head off. This was funny on so many levels, including the fact that a guy in a Corvette could not take the corner as fast as a CC without loosing control and scaring the crap out of himself. To top it all off he got the added humiliation of getting a ticket. I bet the ticket was at least for exhibition of speed, if not for reckless driving.:laugh:


I love sticking corners with my CC, the looks I get are priceless... :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Just go with this
> http://www.skenedesign.com/FPBracket/index.shtml
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


50 bux?  i thnk point here is not the holes itself but dnt have palte visible.... Looks so much sexier w out plate in fnt.... I'm taking mine down and filling holes w plugs.. not perfect but looks better for sure...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Today my CC and I caused a new Corvette to get a ticket.
> 
> We were lined up at a left turn light going on to a freeway onramp. When the light changed we both took off with him right behind me. I just went full throttle all the way through the really long corner. He struggled to keep up through the turn and got sideways. A few seconds later I saw a cop light it up about ten cars behind us. By this time we were both caught behind slower traffic, and the cop sped down the shoulder and pulled him over. I was still directly in front of him. I laughed my head off. This was funny on so many levels, including the fact that a guy in a Corvette could not take the corner as fast as a CC without loosing control and scaring the crap out of himself. To top it all off he got the added humiliation of getting a ticket. I bet the ticket was at least for exhibition of speed, if not for reckless driving.:laugh:


good thing U didnt get a ticket lmao! Good story to share bro!


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Admired it, intake coming soon.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

APR Stage I- Wow!! I've read and read all the million threads on tuning, but you can't really understand the impressive power gains without trying it yourself. Sport mode was fun before and now it's F-ing cool!! Going from 70mph to 100mph in the blink of an eye is crazy. I can only imaging what Stage III would be like.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> APR Stage I- Wow!! I've read and read all the million threads on tuning, but you can't really understand the impressive power gains without trying it yourself. Sport mode was fun before and now it's F-ing cool!! Going from 70mph to 100mph in the blink of an eye is crazy. I can only imaging what Stage III would be like.


70 to 100mph in tge blink of an eye? ! Damn I cant even say that about my ko4..... 


lol... joking... Glad u enjoying it and as i can tell ur super excited.....!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep!!


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Serge your car sucks...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Serge your car sucks...


Thats all that you got for me? lol all i see is jealousy! 

Now, stop ur kiddish stuff and go lower ur traktor!


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Thats all that you got for me? lol all i see is jealousy!
> 
> Now, stop ur kiddish stuff and go lower ur traktor!


Hahaha, it's raining today. I'm trying to find wheels and tires before so I can have it all done at once.

Ya feeeeel?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> Hahaha, it's raining today. I'm trying to find wheels and tires before so I can have it all done at once.
> 
> Ya feeeeel?


ZERO feel.. u had my springs for like 3 weeks..lol... ur being lame!!! Go get springs done 

oh.... and buy my APR intake! :beer:


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

I took the dive and went APR Stage 1:heart:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ZERO feel.. u had my springs for like 3 weeks..lol... ur being lame!!! Go get springs done
> 
> oh.... and buy my APR intake! :beer:


*******... Its been like 2 and a half weeks. I'll give you $150, a case of beer, and some Pita coupons 2 for 1 for your intake.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MHardiman90 said:


> *******... Its been like 2 and a half weeks. I'll give you $150, a case of beer, and some Pita coupons 2 for 1 for your intake.


For ram air bracket! Sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> For ram air bracket! Sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Is it the 24K Gold Edition? Oh and the beer would be Busch Light.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> For ram air bracket! Sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.





MHardiman90 said:


> Is it the 24K Gold Edition? Oh and the beer would be Busch Light.


Hahahahahahahaha come on atleast give him the stage 2 pipe for all that....i mean were talking about a case of Busch light here :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahaha come on atleast give him the stage 2 pipe for all that....i mean were talking about a case of Busch light here :laugh:


is that a piss in the bottle?


----------



## Robsims22 (Jul 7, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Washed, waxed and sealed the wheels.


are those alzor wheels?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Today my CC and I caused a new Corvette to get a ticket.
> 
> We were lined up at a left turn light going on to a freeway onramp. When the light changed we both took off with him right behind me. I just went full throttle all the way through the really long corner. He struggled to keep up through the turn and got sideways. A few seconds later I saw a cop light it up about ten cars behind us. By this time we were both caught behind slower traffic, and the cop sped down the shoulder and pulled him over. I was still directly in front of him. I laughed my head off. This was funny on so many levels, including the fact that a guy in a Corvette could not take the corner as fast as a CC without loosing control and scaring the crap out of himself. To top it all off he got the added humiliation of getting a ticket. I bet the ticket was at least for exhibition of speed, if not for reckless driving.:laugh:


Haha nice Walter! Which entrance was it? Lol similar thing happened with me and a guy in his 5.0stang going around the golden gate freeway entrance (long round entrance) he didn't get sideways but I pulled on him like no tomorrow lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Robsims22 said:


> are those alzor wheels?


Yup. Audi 19x8.5 wrapped in continental extreme contact DWS 235/35 19.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> is that a piss in the bottle?


Noooooo


----------



## JakeSmo (Feb 7, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Yup. Audi 19x8.5 wrapped in continental extreme contact DWS 235/35 19.


Those are Alzor reps? Can you point me to where you found them? I only see a couple of 19" styles at ECS.


----------



## Robsims22 (Jul 7, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Yup. Audi 19x8.5 wrapped in continental extreme contact DWS 235/35 19.


whats your review on them thus far? i am thinking of getting some.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My winter project
Blurry for a reason  dont wanna spit everything out just like that


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> My winter project
> Blurry for a reason  dont wanna spit everything out just like that


thats a PROJECT! Good luck brother! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

GL man....im anxious to see how it turns out and how much it ends up costing :beer:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> My winter project
> Blurry for a reason  dont wanna spit everything out just like that


 So is it done?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

cook0066 said:


> Yup. Audi 19x8.5 wrapped in continental extreme contact DWS 235/35 19.


Looking good! umpkin:


Andy


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> My winter project
> Blurry for a reason  dont wanna spit everything out just like that


Whooo this looks nice.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

CaliVWCC said:


> Whooo this looks nice.


Looks like you got 2013+ style headlights on there


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Looks like you got 2013+ style headlights on there


:thumbup: Good eye! 

:laugh:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

CaliVWCC said:


> Whooo this looks nice.


Looks like you got 2013+ style headlights on there


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone done this on their CCs?

http://www.oemplus.com/warning-triangle-p-155.html


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

CaliVWCC said:


> Whooo this looks nice.


Looks like you got 2013+ style headlights on there


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks to NRGCC I started working on the ambient lighting. Although I have the rear hooked up. I can access the rear door modules with VCDS to turn them on. 
Driver's side 









Passenger's side.








I'll try to do a write up.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you add resistors? Little too bright for my taste but your ride your rules


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you add resistors? Little to bright for my taste but your ride your rules


They are hooked into the factory connectors. So that allows you to dim them with the dimmer switch on the dash.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those are bright. They're dimmable though, aren't they?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> They are hooked into the factory connectors. So that allows you to dim them with the dimmer switch on the dash.


Makes sense.... I think i will add resistor in my installation. I want it to have nice dash/door light balance even if on high setting


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks to NRGCC I started working on the ambient lighting. Although I have the rear hooked up. I can access the rear door modules with VCDS to turn them on.
> Driver's side
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats nice work!!

How come the passengers side led string loops up toward the back and drivers door is a straight line? OEM actually looks like the drivers door, just a straight line.

If you can add to your write up door warning light connections, that would be great. Hoping you've done that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> They are hooked into the factory connectors. So that allows you to dim them with the dimmer switch on the dash.


Pict of connectors bro?

Im waiting for my strips! Going w red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Congrats nice work!!
> 
> How come the passengers side led string loops up toward the back and drivers door is a straight line? OEM actually looks like the drivers door, just a straight line.
> 
> ...


I shaved the plastic edge on the bottom. Need to do the drivers side.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Pict of connectors bro?
> 
> Im waiting for my strips! Going w red
> 
> ...


Got these from VW. Cut them in half. And sodered the other end directly to the led strip.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Got these from VW. Cut them in half. And sodered the other end directly to the led strip.


Or if you want to save some $. Then just buy pins 12 cents each 

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...963715-1/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMufdu5QM0tCwZqjB7zebzEg


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Thanks to NRGCC I started working on the ambient lighting. Although I have the rear hooked up. I can access the rear door modules with VCDS to turn them on.
> Driver's side
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO this is way too much light. The idea with the OEM strips is to create a subtle classy effect (though admittedly not 100% uniform) not to illuminate all your interior..


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

giecsar said:


> IMHO this is way too much light. The idea with the OEM strips is to create a subtle classy effect (though admittedly not 100% uniform) not to illuminate all your interior..


I think somewhere in the middle of oem and what he has would be good. I thought when I ordered it it would be like it is in our Discovery. I was really disappointed with it.
<a href=http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=i-features-mood-lighting_zps9b4e0e0f.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/i-features-mood-lighting_zps9b4e0e0f.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

In the photo above it looks blue but it's not, it is white with a very small tinge of blue.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Exciting package 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Exciting package
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you are only now buying tail LEDs?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

You're gonna be disappointed with light output during the day.. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added R Line tails to my lux limited.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Wow you are only now buying tail LEDs?


Exactly!  was waiting for a good deal lol! 40 bux cant beat that! 

Nrgcc, do i really need light output during the day? 
Dont thnk so ))

My turns are great and revers as well for the daytime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Exactly!  was waiting for a good deal lol! 40 bux cant beat that!
> 
> Nrgcc, do i really need light output during the day?
> Dont thnk so ))
> ...


I think he is really meaning is the brake lights, I took my led brake lights out because they look real dim during the day. I want the brake lights to be as bright as possible during the day or night.

I keep the reverse & turn leds in, just took out the brakes


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Check engine light flashing, after hard take off. Engine not running smooth, APR tune Stage 1 three days ago. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Check engine light flashing, after hard take off. Engine not running smooth, APR tune Stage 1 three days ago. Any suggestion ?


Engine misfiring, need nee coilpacks or plugs. And youll be golden!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Exactly!  was waiting for a good deal lol! 40 bux cant beat that!
> 
> Nrgcc, do i really need light output during the day?
> Dont thnk so ))
> ...


Of course you do.. Otherwise what's the point? Nobody will know you're applying the brakes! That's a no no.. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added R Line tails to my lux limited.


what are you doing with the old ones?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I think he is really meaning is the brake lights, I took my led brake lights out because they look real dim during the day. I want the brake lights to be as bright as possible during the day or night.
> 
> I keep the reverse & turn leds in, just took out the brakes


What kind of bulbs u were running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> What kind of bulbs u were running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Ones for Deautokey


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dipped my whole front grill and the other little ones cuz they were pitted pretty good and the dip covered them up some....also re sprayed my turn signals....pics installed to come tmrw morning


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dont know if i like it yet....gotta see it in the sunlight and from a distance


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you dip your turn signals or sprayed them with something else? Do they still light up enough to be seen during the day?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Took my PCV cover off to see if I have the good, bad or ugly exhaust valve springs. I got lucky and have the GOOD. I think it is time for K04 when I take it in for the 10K service in a couple of weeks, very excited.

I am struggling about how much money to spend. Part of me says go for it and do DP, Carbonio, and since I live in South Florida the Intercooler, but that is going to be $5K. If I do the K04 it will be $2400 plus labor... a lot easier.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Took my PCV cover off to see if I have the good, bad or ugly exhaust valve springs. I got lucky and have the GOOD. I think it is time for K04 when I take it in for the 10K service in a couple of weeks, very excited.
> 
> I am struggling about how much money to spend. Part of me says go for it and do DP, Carbonio, and since I live in South Florida the Intercooler, but that is going to be $5K. If I do the K04 it will be $2400 plus labor... a lot easier.


Can you jump to KO4 w/o the supporting mods? I don't think that's possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Can you jump to KO4 w/o the supporting mods? I don't think that's possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yes you can but output power will be lower! I think You can do ko4 and install all the supporting mods later... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Took my PCV cover off to see if I have the good, bad or ugly exhaust valve springs. I got lucky and have the GOOD. I think it is time for K04 when I take it in for the 10K service in a couple of weeks, very excited.
> 
> I am struggling about how much money to spend. Part of me says go for it and do DP, Carbonio, and since I live in South Florida the Intercooler, but that is going to be $5K. If I do the K04 it will be $2400 plus labor... a lot easier.


Dang boy, im happy for u! I didnt check and went ahead with the instal, very happy turned out well ))) id suggest you to get intake and dp first thou! IC can wait. 

Im doing FMIC in spring/summer no need for one during winter in chicago...


Btw i got Carbonio for sale lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Of course you do.. Otherwise what's the point? Nobody will know you're applying the brakes! That's a no no..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Few guys run these, had no issues as far as i know. Im going to put em in n see bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dont know if i like it yet....gotta see it in the sunlight and from a distance


Dip the mirrors also!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Took a picture


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Did you dip your turn signals or sprayed them with something else? Do they still light up enough to be seen during the day?


I sprayed them with rustoleum lens tint....and yes light output is still good





















Guest2320 said:


> Dip the mirrors also!


Idk if i want the mirrors dipped and flat looking....id perfer them be gloss black


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I sprayed them with rustoleum lens tint....and yes light output is still good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


touche


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

AZ_CC buy the glossifier and dip them


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Took my PCV cover off to see if I have the good, bad or ugly exhaust valve springs. I got lucky and have the GOOD. I think it is time for K04 when I take it in for the 10K service in a couple of weeks, very excited.
> 
> I am struggling about how much money to spend. Part of me says go for it and do DP, Carbonio, and since I live in South Florida the Intercooler, but that is going to be $5K. If I do the K04 it will be $2400 plus labor... a lot easier.


I wouldn't go ko4 to be honest. For just daily the stage 2 plus tune (dp and intake needed as supporting mods) you get around 260ish whp and 290ish wtq for around 1k. With the ko4 you'd be at 300whp and 300ish wtq and it's like 1500 more the. Just the stage 2.. 40hp really worth extra 1500 bucks? I'd save up and go stage 3 if I'm upgrading the turbo


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> AZ_CC buy the glossifier and dip them


I tried the glossifier before, i didnt like it very much....ill wait til funds allow me to get them painted at a shop


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> I wouldn't go ko4 to be honest. For just daily the stage 2 plus tune (dp and intake needed as supporting mods) you get around 260ish whp and 290ish wtq for around 1k. With the ko4 you'd be at 300whp and 300ish wtq and it's like 1500 more the. Just the stage 2.. 40hp really worth extra 1500 bucks? I'd save up and go stage 3 if I'm upgrading the turbo


Hi man,

Money wise you're more than right... But the 2.0T + K04 combo really rock as a DD.

If you go Stage III you'll have an ultra powerful car, but with some turbo lag added. That are my 2 cents.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Money wise you're more than right... But the 2.0T + K04 combo really rock as a DD.
> 
> If you go Stage III you'll have an ultra powerful car, but with some turbo lag added. That are my 2 cents.


This is how I feel. When I look at all the Dyno charts I see the Stage III and III+ with less than stock torque below 3,000 RPM. The K04 has good power down low for my city driving, which is 95% of the time. Believe me, at first I thought about going III+ right away, but it does not make sense for me.

As far as bang for the buck Stage I is the most logical, but who wants to be completely logical?:sly:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I tried the glossifier before, i didnt like it very much....ill wait til funds allow me to get them painted at a shop


Get CF mirrors! Just installed mine. They have the gloss you want .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice picture. I like you front lighting setup.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Winter stance! We should be seeing few snow flakes tonight in Chicago!


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Enabled window closure, window control via key fob and disabled DRLs. HID install in next.:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> This is how I feel. When I look at all the Dyno charts I see the Stage III and III+ with less than stock torque below 3,000 RPM. The K04 has good power down low for my city driving, which is 95% of the time. Believe me, at first I thought about going III+ right away, but it does not make sense for me.
> 
> As far as bang for the buck Stage I is the most logical, but who wants to be completely logical?:sly:


Do it! My buddy stopped by to check out ko4 setup, we went for a spin n it was so much fun, i enjoyed my car much more than stage 2...plus that milltek sounded unreal... He was following me in his stage 1 cc, pulled up on the light and said "I Want It" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Snapped thus pic while out trying to figure out what's "rattling" in my front suspension...









Probably gonna start a thread on my issue...because it's not the 034 mounts and every nut and bolt is tight.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Is this something that affects new(er) CCs? I've had mine flashed the first (and only) time through the ODB port no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! You'll find a few more in this thread but i'm not a big picture taker of my car.











Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Get CF mirrors! Just installed mine. They have the gloss you want .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Link to them and some pics of them please 



Los1 said:


> Nice picture. I like you front lighting setup.


If ur talking to me thx


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Went for a cruise with some locals










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Link to them and some pics of them please
> 
> 
> 
> If ur talking to me thx












Sent you a PM as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Sent you a PM as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Me too please.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice Kareem those look good....i will add them to my wish list :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice Kareem those look good....i will add them to my wish list :beer:


Thx bro....just getting her ready for NoWo next Saturday...first ever professional polish job! Finally spent some good money on professional equipment...overly satisfied with the results!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Me too please.


Sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro....just getting her ready for NoWo next Saturday...first ever professional polish job! Finally spent some good money on professional equipment...overly satisfied with the results!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks amazing!!!!....mine is in big need of some heavy duty detailing....u guys are gonna rock that show next wknd :thumbup:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


me too please.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks amazing!!!!....mine is in big need of some heavy duty detailing....u guys are gonna rock that show next wknd :thumbup:


Thanks Sean! We will def be sending you guys pics!!!! I've stopped with the engine mods for now...stage 1 is more than enough for me. I'm not playing with pipes that may get me a couple extra horses....I'll just go straight K04 when the time is right. It's only a matter of time...because like everything else you always start out saying...ohh I'll never get r-line tails, or a flat bottom wheel..etc....before I knew it, i had purchased all that!! So again its a matter of time. 

Currently working on a very special Euro mod...Serge knows what it is . I have an idea of how to mount it...if my plans work out ill have some pics by end of week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

tellonr said:


> me too please.


Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## catalyn21 (Oct 23, 2009)

*hello*

me to please, i want those CF. Thanks a million.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

catalyn21 said:


> me to please, i want those CF. Thanks a million.


Done...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks Sean! We will def be sending you guys pics!!!! I've stopped with the engine mods for now...stage 1 is more than enough for me. I'm not playing with pipes that may get me a couple extra horses....I'll just go straight K04 when the time is right. It's only a matter of time...because like everything else you always start out saying...ohh I'll never get r-line tails, or a flat bottom wheel..etc....before I knew it, i had purchased all that!! So again its a matter of time.
> 
> Currently working on a very special Euro mod...Serge knows what it is . I have an idea of how to mount it...if my plans work out ill have some pics by end of week.
> 
> ...


Yea i hear u on that....i was supposed to only be dropped and stage 1 :laugh: but yea ive being more ooen to other mods lately and am trying to not be soo shallow....but there is quite a list of stuff on my to do list still to keep me busy for a while....keep posted with pics of ur project and GL holding out on k04 after u ride in Serges car this wknd


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

catalyn21 said:


> me to please, i want those CF. Thanks a million.


Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Found this ))) feel special! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ very cool!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

double ;(


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got these pictures of my buddy Seymur's iron gray r-line with black dectane headlights! He lives in Arzeibaijan. 
I think i love it


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thx bro....just getting her ready for NoWo next Saturday...first ever professional polish job! Finally spent some good money on professional equipment...overly satisfied with the results!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn clean...and shiny... I cant wait to get that promissed bikini CC wash by Kareem when get to Michigan this friday )) :beer:

btw i have seen that license plate sumwhere!!


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Lamin-X Smoke Fogs and Tails not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks really good....how bad does the light show through them though?


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks really good....how bad does the light show through them though?


DRL's actually look ok. I will find out tonight how much the film tones them down. I'm fine with it being a little darker since 4/5 drivers flash their high-beams at me assuming I have my high-beams on...which I don't.:screwy:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Cool post up some pics :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> Lamin-X Smoke Fogs and Tails not sure if I like it yet.


If u have the lightest film in there it doesn't effect the lights At all i got them in my car.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good, dip that chrome and then the front end will look great


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Today 12:19 PMAWolfgang
> Lamin-X Smoke Fogs and Tails not sure if I like it yet.


 I have lamin X on mines with hids and it killed them abit


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

sweet job super clean


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Found this ))) feel special!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Dam bro congrats!!!!....that's awesome they're giving u a shout out :thumbup: ur car is worthy of it for sure :beer:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Found this ))) feel special!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Congrats bro!! Welcome to the club :wave:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Got this in the mail just now.  getting everything ready for K04 install. I can't wait!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> And did I mention that she was the display car at the Bilstein booth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Dam bro congrats!!!!....that's awesome they're giving u a shout out :thumbup: ur car is worthy of it for sure :beer:


yeah, good guys.... Cant wait to try out their intake  



RICO85 said:


> Congrats bro!! Welcome to the club :wave:


what kind of club are you talking about? )



RICO85 said:


> Got this in the mail just now.  getting everything ready for K04 install. I can't wait!!


is that Breitling Forge watch that eveyone is talking about?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Found this ))) feel special!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.



Sweet man! Congrats and +1 on their comments! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! Congrats and +1 on their comments! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, man!! U always leave good coments on everyone's car! Good guy! Pure love from ur side


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> RICO85 said:
> 
> 
> > And did I mention that she was the display car at the Bilstein booth?
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you, man!! U always leave good coments on everyone's car! Good guy! Pure love from ur side


Thanks for your kind words Sir!... I only say the truth! .. Also you want to make me cry!

Have a good one!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> yeah, good guys.... Cant wait to try out their intake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's only for Pilots! LOL

It looks pretty nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks for your kind words Sir!... I only say the truth! .. Also you want to make me cry!
> 
> Have a good one!


I do want to make you cry! I admit that....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> I do want to make you cry! I admit that....


LOL

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Looks good, dip that chrome and then the front end will look great


Not sure I wanna plasti-dip the chrome as I don't want a flat finish. If I do I will be experimenting with the Plasti-Dip Glossifier over it, anybody use it yet? 

Thanks Guys!:thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

To my girl to the dealership, cylinder 1 misfire need to replace 1 coil pack and also updated my software (Nooooo I'm tuned, shhhh) but.... "Sorry we are out of stock on coil pack" is that like the grocery store being out of stock of toilet paper?? 

So, tomorrow I have to drive back to finish the repair.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AWolfgang said:


> Not sure I wanna plasti-dip the chrome as I don't want a flat finish. If I do I will be experimenting with the Plasti-Dip Glossifier over it, anybody use it yet?
> 
> Thanks Guys!:thumbup:


Glossifer over the Matt black will make it shiny and also easy. Just spray a few coats over the black. I just sprayed my chrome tailpipes with black and glossifer can out really nice!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Glossifer over the Matt black will make it shiny and also easy. Just spray a few coats over the black. I just sprayed my chrome tailpipes with black and glossifer can out really nice!


Pics?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Me Too please! Those mirrors look fantastic.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> Me Too please! Those mirrors look fantastic.


+1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> Me Too please! Those mirrors look fantastic.


Thank you kind sir..sending you link now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Why not just post the link? Is it that big of a secret? :what:

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Here is something, can take a better pic tomorrow


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> To my girl to the dealership, cylinder 1 misfire need to replace 1 coil pack and also updated my software (Nooooo I'm tuned, shhhh) but.... "Sorry we are out of stock on coil pack" is that like the grocery store being out of stock of toilet paper??
> 
> So, tomorrow I have to drive back to finish the repair.


Why u towed it thou? 

U will get more misfires if they do oem vw ones! U need get Audi Red packs! Audi Red - say NO to Misfires ))


Finally fixed up my trunk led strip w some 3m tape. Hope itsnt going to fall again lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ it was towed because it was having a hard getting out of first gear, not very drivable especially with a 30 min hwy drive to the dealership. I'm just going let VW replace what is broken for now and buy 4 new red top / plugs and call it a day.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> ^^ it was towed because it was having a hard getting out of first gear, not very drivable especially with a 30 min hwy drive to the dealership. I'm just going let VW replace what is broken for now and buy 4 new red top / plugs and call it a day.


Oh now it makes sense )) hurry up and order those red ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Gave it a little wipe down before saying goodnight....and the grill is starting to grow on me


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Gave it a little wipe down before saying goodnight....and the grill is starting to grow on me


Not feeling it too much Sean....sorry . Bring back some chrome ( that adds value to a car). Maybe the upper grill surround and the VW emblem.....

Or the following (which is hands down my personal favorite grille setup on a white cc)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Its ok brother, everyone has their opinions and i have no hard feelings towards any....but im just not a chrome guy....almost everything chrome on my car is black now, except for the window trim which is actually more brushed....ive never liked or believed the theory of chrome is best/better....i guess its cuz here in phx every other car has big chrome wheels, chrome grill and chrome door handles, and even more sometimes....ive never been one to do "the popular thing" that everyone else is doing, as u can see in my choice of tuner as well as DP....i love it on other cars and think some ppl (u included) pull it off very nice and clean, but its just not for me :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Its ok brother, everyone has their opinions and i have no hard feelings towards any....but im just not a chrome guy....almost everything chrome on my car is black now, except for the window trim which is actually more brushed....ive never liked or believed the theory of chrome is best/better....i guess its cuz here in phx every other car has big chrome wheels, chrome grill and chrome door handles, and even more sometimes....ive never been one to do "the popular thing" that everyone else is doing, as u can see in my choice of tuner as well as DP....i love it on other cars and think some ppl (u included) pull it off very nice and clean, but its just not for me :beer:


Understood bro! Yep all your other trim is black i do remember. Nothing like being a good sport about people opinions. Much respect from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Got ticket for tint.... from bridge and tunnel cop........ ugh......... :banghead:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I did love my CC the moment I saw it, but then the 13' CC came out with the same wheels as the r-line and all that chrome. It would be cool if they came out with a black series or edition of the R-line. Sure, long time ago the ultra-expensive cars had chrome and LED, now every single car maker has this fake chrome / LED. Enough already. The only issue I've never liked on the CC is the chrome strip that goes all around the car.

But, plasti dip gives you the option to change it without a permanent change (resale)


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

siili said:


> Got ticket for tint.... from bridge and tunnel cop........ ugh......... :banghead:


Tint where?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Tint where?


in NY..... officer had the device to check and got me for excessive tint... getting front driver and passenger side redone with 35%..... if not 50%


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks for your kind words Sir!... I only say the truth! .. Also you want to make me cry!
> 
> Have a good one!





siili said:


> in NY..... officer had the device to check and got me for excessive tint... getting front driver and passenger side redone with 35%..... if not 50%




damn that sucks bro..how much is the ticket? legal is 35%? In IL its 35% as well, i was trying being sneaky and went w 30% (3M, Blackish/bluish color) all around n 50%(Lumar, looks brownish/yellowish) windshield... Resently Measured windows with the tool that cops use and its 27% lol.... So far over a year no issues...I still roll windows down when i see them  hope stays that way..... :thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Pic of the R Line tails I installed a few days ago:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> damn that sucks bro..how much is the ticket? legal is 35%? In IL its 35% as well, i was trying being sneaky and went w 30% (3M, Blackish/bluish color) all around n 50%(Lumar, looks brownish/yellowish) windshield... Resently Measured windows with the tool that cops use and its 27% lol.... So far over a year no issues...I still roll windows down when i see them  hope stays that way..... :thumbup:


Honestly, I think even 35% is illegal there. I once matched my factory rear (SUV) windows with same % & color and they still busted my chops when I lived there. The only thing that kept me from getting a ticket was a PBA card. You need to get yourself one of those man. But for the meantime, do like he said above and lower those windows when you come across cops or think you'll come across cops. It may sting a little as it gets colder, but it could never sting as much as paying that damn fine!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Side shot


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick Question. What is in The Black Finn on top of the roof. I'm installing an aftermarkert Nav System. Is that Just for XM radio. Isn't the Radio Antenna in the Rear Glass.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Quick Question. What is in The Black Finn on top of the roof. I'm installing an aftermarkert Nav System. Is that Just for XM radio. Isn't the Radio Antenna in the Rear Glass.


Yes you are correct


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Side shot


Very nice, wheels look clean!!


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally put in my Ebay Downpipe!! had a hell of a time doing it. last time i tried to throw it in a few months ago, i broke one of the studs! got the other three out yesterday, but after installing i noticed a small exhaust leak from that flange :banghead:

spent a couple hours trying everything to get the broken stud out.. no luck. installed again with a new gasket and i am leak free! really loving the exhaust note now, its just perfect for a refined DD. I had no real fitment issues with the DP besides it being a little too long for our cars (i expected this, since i read it in a thread that AZCC had started). quick trip to autozone for a tailpipe cutter, which was free under their loan a tool program, and i took about 3-4 inches off the rear part of the exhaust and was good to go. 

next on the list: stage 2 flash, TOP, Throttle body pipe, and Rear sway bar. car is just about where i want it!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> damn that sucks bro..how much is the ticket? legal is 35%? In IL its 35% as well, i was trying being sneaky and went w 30% (3M, Blackish/bluish color) all around n 50%(Lumar, looks brownish/yellowish) windshield... Resently Measured windows with the tool that cops use and its 27% lol.... So far over a year no issues...I still roll windows down when i see them  hope stays that way..... :thumbup:


in NY legal is 70% on front and rear side windows. rear windshield can be painted as long as both side mirrors are present........ which kinda sucks....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tambat said:


> Finally put in my Ebay Downpipe!! had a hell of a time doing it. last time i tried to throw it in a few months ago, i broke one of the studs! got the other three out yesterday, but after installing i noticed a small exhaust leak from that flange :banghead:
> 
> spent a couple hours trying everything to get the broken stud out.. no luck. installed again with a new gasket and i am leak free! really loving the exhaust note now, its just perfect for a refined DD. I had no real fitment issues with the DP besides it being a little too long for our cars (i expected this, since i read it in a thread that AZCC had started). quick trip to autozone for a tailpipe cutter, which was free under their loan a tool program, and i took about 3-4 inches off the rear part of the exhaust and was good to go.
> 
> next on the list: stage 2 flash, TOP, Throttle body pipe, and Rear sway bar. car is just about where i want it!


Nice to see u got everything worked out and are enjoying the DP....mine is still going strong


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hmmm since I lurk only :sly: and don't post here's what I did last week.

installed a flat bottom wheel on mine


and than my brother wanted one but with flappy pedals so I installed his also.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Cleaned her up this past weekend














































Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Cleaned her up this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good! But why you lying...we can see SHE cleaned her up real good! :laugh:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn, nice. Nice cc too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Damn, nice. Nice cc too.


where do you see CC?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Hmmm since I lurk only :sly: and don't post here's what I did last week.
> 
> installed a flat bottom wheel on mine
> 
> ...




Hi BoraRSI,

Do like your car pretty much... Specially the color FIS cluster with blue type R needles... Where did you bought it from?

Also, I like pretty much the carbon fiber one your brother's car dashboard!


:thumbup: :thumbup: to both of you!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Cleaned her up this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang...who's GT3??????

Your cc looks sick too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Beto i love it. Mine started out as a sport so its a lot better. i got the cluster from ebay.UK


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Beto i love it. Mine started out as a sport so its a lot better. i got the cluster from ebay.UK


Is that just stuck on or is that actually plastic parts that replace original? 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Mine? Mine is oem vavona wood trim

Brothers? real carbon fiber. Had his sent to ocarbon


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Installed an Alpine Nav unit today. Birthday present from my wife. Thing is awesome. Ran the NAV wire under the headliner and put it under the black Finn on top. All the steering wheel controls work. BT works. After I installed it I had an airbag error pop up. Scanned it with my VCDS. Apparently if you unhook the connector that tells you if the passengers side airbag is on or not it triggers and airbag error. Cleared the code and all is good. Has a key pad on the screen to dial numbers. Shows texts. A2DP streaming. iPhone 5 video feature. Back up camera is coming for it. 
Here's a pic of what it looks like.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Beto i love it. Mine started out as a sport so its a lot better. i got the cluster from ebay.UK





BORA RSI said:


> Mine? Mine is oem vavona wood trim
> 
> Brothers? real carbon fiber. Had his sent to ocarbon


Thanks man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine (he owns a VW R32 MKV on air ride) who lives at Alabama went to this last H20 and even he couldn't registered for the event he went to a couple of GTG and to the Sunday event.

He took these nice pics that I want to share with you.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Excitement ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A friend of mine (he owns a VW R32 MKV on air ride) who lives at Alabama went to this last H20 and even he couldn't registered for the event he went to a couple of GTG and to the Sunday event.
> 
> He took these nice pics that I want to share with you.


Gotta love the LED drls with the little orange piece still :laugh: come on man u can afford air but not a little clear piece


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Excitement ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


What is that now?i like those seats with the little holes on it.they are more comfortable than the plain leather ones.but here they only come on non xenon and passenger power seat option .


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got a parking ticket for parking here: 25 buckaroos! :thumbdown:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ why?


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my APR stage 1 flash and installed my Part4Euro blue tint blind spot mirrors .


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> ^^ why?


Funny you ask. even though the curb is not painted yellow and doesn't state "no parking" on the curb, since there is not a white line behind my car its not considered a "parking spot". :screwy:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Funny you ask. even though the curb is not painted yellow and doesn't state "no parking" on the curb, since there is not a white line behind my car its not considered a "parking spot". :screwy:


Time to carry white spray paint! Lol


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Mine? Mine is oem vavona wood trim
> 
> Brothers? real carbon fiber. Had his sent to ocarbon



ur brothers, thank you i really dig the real carbon that looks slick im gonna have to look into somewhere that i can get this done


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Gotta love the LED drls with the little orange piece still :laugh: come on man u can afford air but not a little clear piece



I was about to say.. can buy wheels, cnt spend 30 bux on clear corners?? :banghead:

:laugh:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I was about to say.. can buy wheels, cnt spend 30 bux on clear corners?? :banghead:
> 
> :laugh:


Maybe he doesn't like the clear ones, some people just like to be different and not act like sheep.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Maybe he doesn't like the clear ones, some people just like to be different and not act like sheep.


really? whats to like with his setup? 

it looks out of the place and not clean! 85% "clear" turn/leds and 15% of it in orange...:screwy:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea no matter how u put it that does not look very good for a car of that caliber :sly:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

*Installed my rear diffuser with custom exhaust tips*

Installed the rear diffuser from ebay after I painted it the same color as my car (Silver Leaf Met) then had some Porsche exhaust tips installed. Always liked the fused look of the tips and wanted them on my VR6. Everything else on the exhaust is stock bc i like the OEM sound of the VR6 with my intake. Figured just something a little different. They were not direct bolt up so took some custom welding but thanks to an awesome shop I always go to here in Columbus, OH they turned out awesome!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> Installed the rear diffuser from ebay after I painted it the same color as my car (Silver Leaf Met) then had some Porsche exhaust tips installed. Always liked the fused look of the tips and wanted them on my VR6. Everything else on the exhaust is stock bc i like the OEM sound of the VR6 with my intake. Figured just something a little different. They were not direct bolt up so took some custom welding but thanks to an awesome shop I always go to here in Columbus, OH they turned out awesome!




Do like it pretty much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Installed the rear diffuser from ebay after I painted it the same color as my car (Silver Leaf Met) then had some Porsche exhaust tips installed. Always liked the fused look of the tips and wanted them on my VR6. Everything else on the exhaust is stock bc i like the OEM sound of the VR6 with my intake. Figured just something a little different. They were not direct bolt up so took some custom welding but thanks to an awesome shop I always go to here in Columbus, OH they turned out awesome!


Not a fan of the look, diffuser looks ricey. Tips look too big for cut outs

To each his own though, always good when you feel satisfied on money spent


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

B^6 said:


> Not a fan of the look, diffuser looks ricey. Tips look too big for cut outs
> 
> To each his own though, always good when you feel satisfied on money spent


Thanks for your input, it's appreciated. The tips are in the holes so probably just a bad angle, Yeah i'll see how I like it over time with the diffuser. That can always be easily changed out


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally took it in to get tinted. 35 on the sides, 20 on the rear and 50 on hone shield.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> Installed the rear diffuser from ebay after I painted it the same color as my car (Silver Leaf Met) then had some Porsche exhaust tips installed. Always liked the fused look of the tips and wanted them on my VR6. Everything else on the exhaust is stock bc i like the OEM sound of the VR6 with my intake. Figured just something a little different. They were not direct bolt up so took some custom welding but thanks to an awesome shop I always go to here in Columbus, OH they turned out awesome!


Looks nice bro!are the tips attached to the diffuser and removable? Link to the store  


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Looks nice bro!are the tips attached to the diffuser and removable? Link to the store
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


The tips are not attached to the diffuser, they are welded to the muffler. The offset was not exact so I had to have a custom pipe made to attach it. The tips were from Red Tail Performance. Just google Fused tips or search on ebay for them too. Technically for the porsche but was able to make them work. The diffuser is from ebay just search vw cc diffuser.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> The tips are not attached to the diffuser, they are welded to the muffler. The offset was not exact so I had to have a custom pipe made to attach it. The tips were from Red Tail Performance. Just google Fused tips or search on ebay for them too. Technically for the porsche but was able to make them work. The diffuser is from ebay just search vw cc diffuser.


I was more after the diffuser.how was the fitting?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

My baby was victimized.

First accident of my life, everyone is alright, should be entirely fixable and everyone involved was amicable (her mother actually works for their insurance company). Was another VW, we both go to the same dealer, etc.

Fingers crossed that nothing unseen was tweaked.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

talja10 said:


> I was more after the diffuser.how was the fitting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


It was perfect for just needed to drill the two holes for screws but not bad at all. I sanded. Primed. The base clear. Was $119 on eBay


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> My baby was victimized.


I feel your pain!! 
Happened to me earlier this year. 
Looks like just the bumper skin. Just my .02... wherever you take your car, make sure the insurance company honors the body shop.
I had a bad experience, shop did a s#itty job, and my insurance is not standing by anything, although a VW dealer recommend this shop.:banghead:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> My baby was victimized.
> 
> First accident of my life, everyone is alright, should be entirely fixable and everyone involved was amicable (her mother actually works for their insurance company). Was another VW, we both go to the same dealer, etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that nothing unseen was tweaked.


Word of advice... Always take your damaged car to a dealer of your choice. Not a dealer recommended by the other party, not a dealer or shop recommended by your insurance or the plaintiffs insurance company, but a dealer of your choice. As long as their quote is within reason, no insurance company can or will deny your claim.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

van33 said:


> Word of advice... Always take your damaged car to a dealer of your choice. Not a dealer recommended by the other party, not a dealer or shop recommended by your insurance or the plaintiffs insurance company, but a dealer of your choice. As long as their quote is within reason, no insurance company can or will deny your claim.


Our dealership has a body shop attached to it, have had work done there before for previous vehicles. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea i hear u on that....i was supposed to only be dropped and stage 1 :laugh: but yea ive being more ooen to other mods lately and am trying to not be soo shallow....but there is quite a list of stuff on my to do list still to keep me busy for a while....keep posted with pics of ur project and GL holding out on k04 after u ride in Serges car this wknd


So here's the small project...I really wanted to mount it "opened" but our small trunk lid didn't allow me to do so. It's an official German warning triangle that i found on eBay. I didn't want to spend too much $ to retrofit the OEM mount so I ended to using industrial strength Velcro! So it's not just for show, but can be removed, unfolded and used! This one is a mini version which was almost impossible to find. It's 15inches as opposed to the standard 17inches. It fit perfectly in the horizontal cavity in the trunk lid! I also had to use Velcro strips to tie down the metal folding legs so that they stay in place, you can see those strips on the sides. Mounting Velcro was just placed on the back of the triangle panel.

I like the outcome!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Kowcc i like that..

also i think i saw you the other day on hall rd on my way home from work. car looked good!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Antmo920 said:


> Kowcc i like that..
> 
> also i think i saw you the other day on hall rd on my way home from work. car looked good!


Thanks Antmo. Hall road was Toma. He lives around there....our cars are basically twins....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> My baby was victimized.
> 
> First accident of my life, everyone is alright, should be entirely fixable and everyone involved was amicable (her mother actually works for their insurance company). Was another VW, we both go to the same dealer, etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that nothing unseen was tweaked.




That really sucks man!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Got 2nd at VW/Audi Fall show and go past Sunday
Passat class


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> Got 2nd at VW/Audi Fall show and go past Sunday
> Passat class


Even with the missing signal corner piece 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Well pictures tell all

I got an epc light and a cel light well accelerating onto the freeway last night heading home from work didn't feel safe driving it 30 miles to my dealer had it towed there fully covered by insurance on the two now to find the problem 

Talked to mechanic that did my apr tune he told me it's a coil pack he believes hoping the dealer confirms this and I can get my car back ASAP


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Ordered APR K04 and Downpipe from the VW dealer. Will have it installed next week when they come in. I little worried about all the missfire nightmares, but I checked to make sure I have the good valves and am hopeful.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

wh1te09gti said:


> Got 2nd at VW/Audi Fall show and go past Sunday
> Passat class


Looks good with nice stance. Congrats! And that color looks great in the sun (1st photo).


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> Got 2nd at VW/Audi Fall show and go past Sunday
> Passat class



Congrats man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> Ordered APR K04 and Downpipe from the VW dealer. Will have it installed next week when they come in. I little worried about all the missfire nightmares, but I checked to make sure I have the good valves and am hopeful.


Awesome man! Congrats!

You should also get some Audi red coilpacks and some nice spark plugs if yours kind of old.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> So here's the small project...I really wanted to mount it "opened" but our small trunk lid didn't allow me to do so. It's an official German warning triangle that i found on eBay. I didn't want to spend too much $ to retrofit the OEM mount so I ended to using industrial strength Velcro! So it's not just for show, but can be removed, unfolded and used! This one is a mini version which was almost impossible to find. It's 15inches as opposed to the standard 17inches. It fit perfectly in the horizontal cavity in the trunk lid! I also had to use Velcro strips to tie down the metal folding legs so that they stay in place, you can see those strips on the sides. Mounting Velcro was just placed on the back of the triangle panel.
> 
> I like the outcome!
> 
> ...


Looks good brother thats a pretty cool little mod :thumbup:



wh1te09gti said:


> Got 2nd at VW/Audi Fall show and go past Sunday
> Passat class


Congrats man and that color is freaking sweet i :heart: it alot 



Stanced_CC said:


> Well pictures tell all
> 
> I got an epc light and a cel light well accelerating onto the freeway last night heading home from work didn't feel safe driving it 30 miles to my dealer had it towed there fully covered by insurance on the two now to find the problem
> 
> ...


APR has been having A LOT of misfire problems lately :thumbdown:



waltern said:


> Ordered APR K04 and Downpipe from the VW dealer. Will have it installed next week when they come in. I little worried about all the missfire nightmares, but I checked to make sure I have the good valves and am hopeful.





BETOGLI said:


> Awesome man! Congrats!
> 
> You should also get some Audi red coilpacks and some nice spark plugs if yours kind of old.


Congrats on the k04 man, and like beto said get some red top CPs and spark plugs and you should be good....just pray u have the good valve springs :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Big THX to my brother Kareem for the windex tip....its not as clean as a lotof ppls but its alot better then before from all our dust storms


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Antmo920 said:


> Finally took it in to get tinted. 35 on the sides, 20 on the rear and 50 on hone shield.


Peeled the wrap?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> So here's the small project...I really wanted to mount it "opened" but our small trunk lid didn't allow me to do so. It's an official German warning triangle that i found on eBay. I didn't want to spend too much $ to retrofit the OEM mount so I ended to using industrial strength Velcro! So it's not just for show, but can be removed, unfolded and used! This one is a mini version which was almost impossible to find. It's 15inches as opposed to the standard 17inches. It fit perfectly in the horizontal cavity in the trunk lid! I also had to use Velcro strips to tie down the metal folding legs so that they stay in place, you can see those strips on the sides. Mounting Velcro was just placed on the back of the triangle panel.
> 
> I like the outcome!
> 
> ...


Love it bro! I'll need to put this on my never ending list of mods to do.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

going back to stock suspension, coilovers will be for sale soon


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ what coils are you running?? I have a buddy that just txt me lookin for coils.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

APR has been having A LOT of misfire problems lately :thumbdown:





Congrats on the k04 man, and like beto said get some red top CPs and spark plugs and you should be good....just pray u have the good valve springs :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I took the cover and made sure I had the good valve springs before I ordered.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys much appreciated. 
Urano gray ftw!


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Even with the missing signal corner piece
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone



Love that front plate.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

New Project


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

waltern said:


> APR has been having A LOT of misfire problems lately :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took the cover and made sure I had the good valve springs before I ordered.[/QUOTE]


its not an APR thing, its tunes in general. stock coilpacks have a hard time handling any tune.. APR is actually the most conservative one that i know of. i had misfired within the first mile of driving with a revo stage 1 tune. but, like you said, red top coil packs and new plugs and the car will be golden


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

tambat said:


> I took the cover and made sure I had the good valve springs before I ordered.



its not an APR thing, its tunes in general. stock coilpacks have a hard time handling any tune.. APR is actually the most conservative one that i know of. i had misfired within the first mile of driving with a revo stage 1 tune. but, like you said, red top coil packs and new plugs and the car will be golden[/QUOTE]

Is there a seal or gasket that needs to be replaced when you remove the cover to look at the springs?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Big THX to my brother Kareem for the windex tip....its not as clean as a lotof ppls but its alot better then before from all our dust storms


Looks great brother!!! Thought it was my engine bay when I first saw the pic ...lol !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> its not an APR thing, its tunes in general. stock coilpacks have a hard time handling any tune.. APR is actually the most conservative one that i know of. i had misfired within the first mile of driving with a revo stage 1 tune. but, like you said, red top coil packs and new plugs and the car will be golden


Is there a seal or gasket that needs to be replaced when you remove the cover to look at the springs?

From a phone tapped by NSA[/QUOTE]

No, I had APR talk me through it. You need a Torx tool, but no gasket or seal replacement. Look in the GTI forum and search APR and Valve springs. The good one only have one yellow stripe painted on them. Good luck.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tambat said:


> its not an APR thing, its tunes in general. stock coilpacks have a hard time handling any tune.. APR is actually the most conservative one that i know of. i had misfired within the first mile of driving with a revo stage 1 tune. but, like you said, red top coil packs and new plugs and the car will be golden


Yea thats true, APR has the majority of tunes around here so it just seemed like it was their problem mainly



KOWCC said:


> Looks great brother!!! Thought it was my engine bay when I first saw the pic ...lol !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Hahahaha oh stop it u!!!  urs is WAAY more clean than that


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Peeled the wrap?


Yup. I get bored easily lol

I'll do something with it again before winter really hits most likely. Thinking something along the lines of battleship grey. Maybe something a little whacky for fun with it. I know some people think the cc is supposed to be classy and elegant but why not have a little fun with it?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Retrofitted all of these systems in my CC...............:laugh: joking just installed buttons. However i have plans for them in near future


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Great news all the problem was a pesky fuel injector nothing to do with the tune glad it was simple and covered by CPO watranty


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed CTS intake and tail leds w Kevin's help, waxed and prepped it for NoWo(lookn forward for a good time with Kowcc and Toma23), put CTS and other stickers, parked it like a d i c k 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice bro, intake looms good and the car looks super clean....have fun at the show with them guys and drive safe :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice bro, intake looms good and the car looks super clean....have fun at the show with them guys and drive safe :thumbup:


Thanks, bother Sean  cant wait to leave Chitown.... So damn cold here, wish
They move next years show when its warmer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Installed CTS intake and tail leds w Kevin's help, waxed and prepped it for NoWo(lookn forward for a good time with Kowcc and Toma23), put CTS and other stickers, parked it like a d i c k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! :thumbup:

Prepare to be parked next to by a crappy car...

Hope the show goes off without a hitch!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wish i could join you guys to the show but gotta work :banghead:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> New Project


I want to see how this turns out. opcorn:



Antmo920 said:


> Yup. I get bored easily lol
> 
> I'll do something with it again before winter really hits most likely. Thinking something along the lines of battleship grey. Maybe something a little whacky for fun with it. I know some people think the cc is supposed to be classy and elegant but why not have a little fun with it?


Was it dip or vinyl? What do you plan on using in the future?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Lookin' good! :thumbup:
> 
> Prepare to be parked next to by a crappy car...
> 
> Hope the show goes off without a hitch!


thanks, man!!! 



BORA RSI said:


> Wish i could join you guys to the show but gotta work :banghead:


lies lies lies.. its ya BDay! and you gonna party it up! thats why!!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> prepped it for NoWo(lookn forward for a good time with Kowcc and Toma23)


Save a spot for another CC, I'll be there as well.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

So far they're R-line tails. Not sure how I want to place the L.E.D strips yet but they won't be in until mid November.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> So far they're R-line tails. Not sure how I want to place the L.E.D strips yet but they won't be in until mid November.


did those come apart easy, or are they sealed like the front headlights?


----------



## DD 502 CC (Jul 18, 2013)

Painted the rims black.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> New Project


Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> did those come apart easy, or are they sealed like the front headlights?


+1, they look pretty nice!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Was it dip or vinyl? What do you plan on using in the future?



It was dip. It came out pretty good. Now that I've done this car and others it comes out better. It's cheap and easy to do and change. I vinyl wrapped my last car ( 04 sti ) and it was a major pita. Longer lasting finish and better overall but triple the cost and way more work. 



Anyone from this area meeting at Great Lakes tomorrow morning for the roll out to nowo? I'll be there with a buddy and I think He's driving my pos e30 ha


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed it and ready for the dyno tmrw morning....also put on my Neuspeed plate frame to represent for my brother Rico


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> did those come apart easy, or are they sealed like the front headlights?


They are a pain in the A to get apart. they are sealed differently with what seems like a harder glue. I heat them up to about 300 for 5 min to soften the seal, for the seal to break. the lens itself is plexy glass.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> So far they're R-line tails. Not sure how I want to place the L.E.D strips yet but they won't be in until mid November.


Those are killer!


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally got my tune done. Went Stage 1 (APR). I can't stop smiling.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> They are a pain in the A to get apart. they are sealed differently with what seems like a harder glue. I heat them up to about 300 for 5 min to soften the seal, for the seal to break. the lens itself is plexy glass.


How about round halo like, LED rings to go around the turn signal reflector ? THAT would look dope


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> How about round halo like, LED rings to go around the turn signal reflector ? THAT would look dope


That's the plan


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Did DSG filter and fluid @ 32000 miles.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> Did DSG filter and fluid @ 32000 miles.


What did that service cost? Did you do it at the dealer?


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

*Euro switch*

Just got my euro light switch in the mail...Please excuse the newbie question but the switch will NOT turn left to the icons on the bottom left of the dial. Is this normal?


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Joemero said:


> Just got my euro light switch in the mail...Please excuse the newbie question but the switch will NOT turn left to the icons on the bottom left of the dial. Is this normal?


Can you pull out the knob and turn? Or push in and turn?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Joemero said:


> Just got my euro light switch in the mail...Please excuse the newbie question but the switch will NOT turn left to the icons on the bottom left of the dial. Is this normal?


Pull back once to activate front fogs pull one more time (second click) turns on rear fogs if u have it vag-com'ed and the bulbs in place if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Pull back once to activate front fogs pull one more time (second click) turns on rear fogs if u have it vag-com'ed and the bulbs in place if I'm not mistaken


Thanks Man!!! any tips to a link to help me install this?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Joemero said:


> Thanks Man!!! any tips to a link to help me install this?


To pull the oem out push it in and twist it'll click, then pull it right out and make sure to pull slowly and disconnect the cable in the back, reverse steps to put euro one in


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> To pull the oem out push it in and twist it'll click, then pull it right out and make sure to pull slowly and disconnect the cable in the back, reverse steps to put euro one in


Thanks! Works great!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Joemero said:


> Thanks! Works great!


Congrats on the mod!! Anytime man


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Yesterday, I celebrated my k04's 2nd birthday by taking the car out into the country and driving the piss out of it for a couple hours. The turbo was very happy to have crisp cold air to play with


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Received this in mail


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

waltern said:


> What did that service cost? Did you do it at the dealer?


Did it myself, $270 for 6qts of fluid, filter, O-ring, and the filler tool.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Did it myself, $270 for 6qts of fluid, filter, O-ring, and the filler tool.


I thought you had to use vag com, the fluid had to be at the right temp, and other **** like that???


Anyways i installed the redtop coils yesterday, and cleaned up the bay alittle bit.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Took this shot...


----------



## Scott100 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Installed boost gauge and oil catch can.*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Received this in mail


Do want these man! Where did you buy them from... I have seen them in several places, but would also like to know from someone who installed them already if these are good quality!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Yesterday, I celebrated my k04's 2nd birthday by taking the car out into the country and driving the piss out of it for a couple hours. The turbo was very happy to have crisp cold air to play with


Happy Birthday to your turbo! And a lot of year of joy to come for sure!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Do want these man! Where did you buy them from... I have seen them in several places, but would also like to know from someone who installed them already if these are good quality!


They're good quality and fit perfectly.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Do want these man! Where did you buy them from... I have seen them in several places, but would also like to know from someone who installed them already if these are good quality!


I got the same ones from the same place off ebay, easy to install and look good
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Do want these man! Where did you buy them from... I have seen them in several places, but would also like to know from someone who installed them already if these are good quality!


I got them from here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Seller was running sale for $34 unfortunetly it looks like sale is over for now. I am sure it will be back
They are good quality. I will try to take picture when i install them


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went to visit Toma23 and Kowcc in Michigan. Had blast, what a cool guys! Managed to take some rolling shots of each car (never shot car on the roll), here one of my cc









Quick edit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Went to visit Toma23 and Kowcc in Michigan. Had blast, what a cool guys! Managed to take some rolling shots of each car (never shot car on the roll), here one of my cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude, your ride looks even better rolling! The stance looks tight from this shot/angle!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Went to visit Toma23 and Kowcc in Michigan. Had blast, what a cool guys! Managed to take some rolling shots of each car (never shot car on the roll), here one of my cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks -reeeeeeeal- tight at the back.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Went to visit Toma23 and Kowcc in Michigan. Had blast, what a cool guys! Managed to take some rolling shots of each car (never shot car on the roll), here one of my cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another one of his shots of me!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Went to visit Toma23 and Kowcc in Michigan. Had blast, what a cool guys! Managed to take some rolling shots of each car (never shot car on the roll), here one of my cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KOWCC said:


> And another one of his shots of me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars look amazing :heart: and these rollings are :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kowcc vs Toma23 race! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool cars!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Added a bit more dip (it's sort of addictive) we'll also be changing the color of the wheels, maybe a darker grey.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Rlinetexas said:


> Added a bit more dip (it's sort of addictive) we'll also be changing the color of the wheels, maybe a darker grey.


Sorry man but thats too much DIP, it looks like you took a paint brush to the front of the car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Added a bit more dip (it's sort of addictive) we'll also be changing the color of the wheels, maybe a darker grey.


I thnk it looks cool on the picture, very Audi like! Need see in person to be 100% like or dislike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Added a bit more dip (it's sort of addictive) we'll also be changing the color of the wheels, maybe a darker grey.


I thnk it looks cool on the picture, very Audi like! Need see in person to be 100% like or dislike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, though it's cool of you don't like it


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> They're good quality and fit perfectly.





kaeo773 said:


> I got the same ones from the same place off ebay, easy to install and look good
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





OEMplusCC said:


> I got them from here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Seller was running sale for $34 unfortunetly it looks like sale is over for now. I am sure it will be back
> They are good quality. I will try to take picture when i install them


Thank you Guys! I'll buy them for sure! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

So tired of plasti-dip. Too ricey

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I had set up a dyno day for some local DUBS this past wknd, but the dyno was having problems so we just went out and cruised a little and messed around then went and ate

Sorry for the crappy pic but it was bright out and my phone sucks at pics


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

brunoxmatoss said:


> So tired of plasti-dip. Too ricey
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I feel the same way about bad wheels, black emblems, shaded plate covers and stone driveways. Good thing we are all free to enjoy the things we wish to enjoy, right?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Quinones said:


> Damn dude, your ride looks even better rolling! The stance looks tight from this shot/angle!





KOWCC said:


> And another one of his shots of me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stero1D said:


> Kowcc vs Toma23 race!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Pretty awesome cars Guys! Congrats for that amazing job! And pretty nice rolling pics by the way! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Quinones said:


> Damn dude, your ride looks even better rolling! The stance looks tight from this shot/angle!





KOWCC said:


> And another one of his shots of me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stero1D said:


> Kowcc vs Toma23 race!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Pretty awesome cars Guys! Congrats for that amazing job! And pretty nice rolling pics by the way! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty awesome cars Guys! Congrats for that amazing job! And pretty nice rolling pics by the way! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, man! Quality is very reduced on forum, but you got the idea :laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Kowcc vs Toma23 race!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Very clean... looking great :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Installed Chrome seat switches


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed Chrome seat switches


Looking good man! We need to get another CC meet together before it gets too cold!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed Chrome seat switches


It looks pretty nice!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking great, feeling great, was time for the old EOM battery to go..


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Looking great, feeling great, was time for the old EOM battery to go..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Any benefits over regular size battery? Maybe weight?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Any benefits over regular size battery? Maybe weight?


Only 25lbs


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Looking great, feeling great, was time for the old EOM battery to go..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


So when did u step up ur game and get a real intake??


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> So when did u step up ur game and get a real intake??


I know it, only you notice all the good stuff..APR carbonio I'm the summer, neuspeed in the winter! Best of the both worlds.


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> I know it, only you notice all the good stuff..APR carbonio I'm the summer, neuspeed in the winter! Best of the both worlds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Hahaha nice man thats pretty cool u have 2 intakes for different parts of the year  i have an eye for performance stuff, especially good stuff at that


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Downloaded the VW app for Android and started playing the little driving game. Its kind of pointless but I won't stop playing until I get some VW "Punches" lol









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vw.android.apps.smiledrive

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Got the 20k mi service taken care of


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Ordered Kareem's Carbon Fiber side mirror covers. Can't wait, but will have to since they are coming from freakin China!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

waltern said:


> Ordered Kareem's Carbon Fiber side mirror covers. Can't wait, but will have to since they are coming from freakin China!


That's awesome man....i can't wait to order me some


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

mirror covers really look awesome , only thing my driver side came apart , but they shipped me a new one and should arrive soon !


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> mirror covers really look awesome , only thing my driver side came apart , but they shipped me a new one and should arrive soon !


What do you mean came apart?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Edited few more shots










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Edited few more shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures look awesome bro. Great job!!:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Pictures look awesome bro. Great job!!:beer:


Thank you, brother!!! Gotta work a little more on those, but im pretty happy with these rolling shots since it was my first time shooting those :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dropped her off to get that warped rear window trim piece replaced before it cracks. Installed chrome window switches recently, and planning to install the euro cupholder tomorrow.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Edited few more shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet cars and pics man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Dropped her off to get that warped rear window trim piece replaced before it cracks. Installed chrome window switches recently, and planning to install the euro cupholder tomorrow.


I just texted to my Service guy, he said bering CC in anytime to get that trim replaced... i got 3 tiny cracks and it dsnt look good... droppn car off saturday 



BETOGLI said:


> Sweet cars and pics man!


appreciate the feedback Beto!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, after my last attempt at something different, it wasn't liked by many. So I changed it back sort of and made the lower part a bit wider.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> Ok, after my last attempt at something different, it wasn't liked by many. So I changed it back sort of and made the lower part a bit wider.



Why did you let others influence you to change it? It's your car buddy. If you liked it the other way, who gives a **** what others think?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Why did you let others influence you to change it? It's your car buddy. If you liked it the other way, who gives a **** what others think?


amen! :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Ok, after my last attempt at something different, it wasn't liked by many. So I changed it back sort of and made the lower part a bit wider.





munnarg said:


> Why did you let others influence you to change it? It's your car buddy. If you liked it the other way, who gives a **** what others think?





Stero1D said:


> amen! :beer:


What they said!!!....but it does actually look better now :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Ok, after my last attempt at something different, it wasn't liked by many. So I changed it back sort of and made the lower part a bit wider.
> 
> CC's are UUUGLY, you should get a Civic. I love them.umpkin:


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Was able to get my headrests all the way down (2013)


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

aero3113 said:


> Was able to get my headrests all the way down (2013)


HOW???!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Why did you let others influence you to change it? It's your car buddy. If you liked it the other way, who gives a **** what others think?


I didn't, but after looking and looking I decided everyone was right.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

waltern said:


> Rlinetexas said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, after my last attempt at something different, it wasn't liked by many. So I changed it back sort of and made the lower part a bit wider.
> ...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> What they said!!!....but it does actually look better now :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

That looks way better in my opinion..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> That looks way better in my opinion..


+1


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

waltern said:


> HOW???!!


I posted the how to in the below link, any questions let me know.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6762137-2013-CC-How-to-put-the-headrests-all-the-way-down


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Did to cc:
Ordered Morimoto 55wayy Hid kit n just finished w oilchange










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Iam going to attempt my first oil change myself on this car this coming wknd....wish me luck everyone


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Iam going to attempt my first oil change myself on this car this coming wknd....wish me luck everyone


Good luck


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone done a DSG service themselves?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Good luck





Rlinetexas said:


> Has anyone done a DSG service themselves?


Thx bro....i know I've heard of a few ppl doing it themselves, but not too many


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just received my DP










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good man....ur gonna love it once iinstalled :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good man....ur gonna love it once iinstalled :thumbup:


Cant wait 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Adjusted the "Instruments" module with VCDS to show a more accurate "per tank" MPG average. Stock is %100.. after much testing I had to go to %103. Now it's very accurate  You do that via Adaptation...


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Has anyone done a DSG service themselves?



I have not done this yet but this is a good step by step video. He also has a good DP install video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhE19GCXlvA


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed euro cupholder. This is the second one I've done in my lifetime and I think it'll be the last lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx bro....i know I've heard of a few ppl doing it themselves, but not too many


I might do it with guy who helped w oil change last night... he got bunch of tools and main - space! Is there a DIY on that?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Iam going to attempt my first oil change myself on this car this coming wknd....wish me luck everyone


Best of lucks man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Has anyone done a DSG service themselves?


I have read and heard that you require to use a VAG COM to check the temperature and some parameters while doing the DSG service.

Hope this helps you out a little bit!

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Iam going to attempt my first oil change myself on this car this coming wknd....wish me luck everyone


Good luck. It is super easy. Just be gentle tightening oil drain screw and filter. I have factory torque specs somewhere, if you interested


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Felt In love w cc....again...

























P.s. Shots by me, edits NOT...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Felt In love w cc....again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just fell in love too! :heart::heart:
Love the pics, and great job on the editing to who ever did it. Came out great!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I might do it with guy who helped w oil change last night... he got bunch of tools and main - space! Is there a DIY on that?


Im sure there's one somewhere on the forum bro



BETOGLI said:


> Best of lucks man!





OEMplusCC said:


> Good luck. It is super easy. Just be gentle tightening oil drain screw and filter. I have factory torque specs somewhere, if you interested


Thx guys....actually I'm not doing this one....i found one more coupon in my car for a $36 oil change at the dealership....maybe i can get them to give me some more when i go Friday....if not then I'll start doing them myself next time 



Stero1D said:


> Felt In love w cc....again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics look AMAZING bro....the more i see them the more jelly i get cuz I've never had rolling ****s done of my car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Im sure there's one somewhere on the forum bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promised you! We get them done when i visit! Word! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I promised you! We get them done when i visit! Word!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I know i just can't wait with all these pictures floating around taunting me lol plus i have to get the black and copper wheels first


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I know i just can't wait with all these pictures floating around taunting me lol plus i have to get the black and copper wheels first


Exactly, wheels before pictures ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## jeffkb (Jul 16, 2013)

Noticed a crack in my windshield that is starting to grow upwards from what looks like a rock chip just below my passenger side windshield wiper. October has been an unkind month to my CC.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Exactly, wheels before pictures ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Yea i know, i will get them as soon as funds allow....which is hopefully soon


----------



## Robsims22 (Jul 7, 2013)

took her camping this past weekend, the potholes in the dirt road seamed massive though and going uphill had little power.

<a href="http://s282.photobucket.com/user/bulldoglaxer22/media/14a621a7-8154-45d6-9dd3-483a605c2ca0_zpscfcc9596.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk253/bulldoglaxer22/14a621a7-8154-45d6-9dd3-483a605c2ca0_zpscfcc9596.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 14a621a7-8154-45d6-9dd3-483a605c2ca0_zpscfcc9596.jpg"/></a>


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Robsims22 said:


> took her camping this past weekend, the potholes in the dirt road seamed massive though and going uphill had little power.
> 
> <a href="http://s282.photobucket.com/user/bulldoglaxer22/media/14a621a7-8154-45d6-9dd3-483a605c2ca0_zpscfcc9596.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk253/bulldoglaxer22/14a621a7-8154-45d6-9dd3-483a605c2ca0_zpscfcc9596.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 14a621a7-8154-45d6-9dd3-483a605c2ca0_zpscfcc9596.jpg"/></a>


I see a car, how is that camping?! :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## Robsims22 (Jul 7, 2013)

hahaha drive in camp sight with trails, its nice to keep the food in for raccoons to not get into it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Installed Parking Dynamics PD1 rear parking sensors


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just traded in for a 2012 R-line Highline with 33km on it,white.work to do as i will bring mine to factory before the trade.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed Parking Dynamics PD1 rear parking sensors


Where did u get them how is the install ?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Drove my car around with the new APR K04 and Dp. Works pretty well. Maybe a DSG tune is next. It is useless in D. S is ok except for the crazy skitzo gear changes. The only real way to drive it right is in manual now, unless you are cruising.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

waltern said:


> Drove my car around with the new APR K04 and Dp. Works pretty well. Maybe a DSG tune is next. It is useless in D. S is ok except for the crazy skitzo gear changes. The only real way to drive it right is in manual now, unless you are cruising.


Uni STG 2 DSG, perfect match w KO4 & any STG 2. 39kmiles I never drive my CC in S. Manual is the only way to go. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Im only stage 2 BUT on meth and GIAC 100 file and i always drive in manual mode....D is just too laggy and S hangs up the gears too high....manual mode and im in control of everything


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Where did u get them how is the install ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Found it on ebay. You have to remove rear bumper but other then that is very easy. I routed buzzer upfront but this is purely optional


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have stage 1 DSG it worth it even in D is like ur driving a manual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have stage 1 DSG it worth it even in D is like ur driving a manual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Funny how every one is trying to make their automatic more like a manual.  jk. Dsg is cool. uni is the way to go tho


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Funny how every one is trying to make their automatic more like a manual.  jk. Dsg is cool. uni is the way to go tho


I would too...if I let my wife drive my car...and it wasn't already a MANual trans. 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Robsims22 said:


> took her camping this past weekend, the potholes in the dirt road seamed massive though and going uphill had little power.



Can someone PLEASE call me a taxi!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Stage 2 coming soon.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I would too...if I let my wife drive my car...and it wasn't already a MANual trans.
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA



This guy :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> This guy :laugh:


:beer: 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Stage 2 coming soon.


Looks amazing!!! Cant wait for u to put it on!!!


P.S. Got rear windshield trim replaced and got morimoto 55wayt hid kit but they included wrong wires  gonna have to wait for the canbus wiring! Helped friend to get his car ready for plastidip


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

USP HIDs installed. Really helps my not so great night vision.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

oviedocc said:


> USP HIDs installed. Really helps my not so great night vision.


USP is best for halogen housings!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Serge did you take any wet weather shots yesterday?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Serge did you take any wet weather shots yesterday?


No, man! I was busy and had nobody available to help me w that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

What kind of ballasts do you get with that kit?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> What kind of ballasts do you get with that kit?


USP kit is 35 Watt!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> What kind of ballasts do you get with that kit?


USP kit is 35 Watt...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> This guy :laugh:


Hey. I got the manual so my wife couldn't drive mine.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Right.. but I'd like to know what the ballasts are like... what they look like.. not their wattage


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Changed my wheel color -Anthracite (dark gray plasti dip)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Right.. but I'd like to know what the ballasts are like... what they look like.. not their wattage


tried google? lmao ur NOT new here....

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/images/D/a5_h7_hid-03.JPG


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I did.. I did. I just wanted to get his personal opinion on their build quality... how quick they light up to full brightness...etc jeeeeeeez


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> I did.. I did. I just wanted to get his personal opinion on their build quality... how quick they light up to full brightness...etc jeeeeeeez


If you're was directed at me, the build quality is very good. I have a DDM setup in my Mazda6 and the USP setup is more compact. Light up to full brightness is quick, much quicker than the DDM kit I have. I'll look more closely this weekend and see if I can time how long it takes to fully light up. I was in the garage this morning when I left for work and didn't pay attention. The light output on the road however is terrific. Much whiter and brighter light than the Sylvania SilverStar Ultras I had in there.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> I did.. I did. I just wanted to get his personal opinion on their build quality... how quick they light up to full brightness...etc jeeeeeeez


His? you gotta use quotes bro... lol

I had this USP kit w 4300k for over 6 month, loved it, zero issues, zero flickering, amazing color, no bulb out! Quality is great! When upgraded headlights had to get 55 watt kit and went w ddm, well its CRAP! never again! I put in my USP kit back in for now and got morimoto 55 watt kit, and this one is even better than USP kit but more pricey! Just waiting on canbus wiring from them... if you like i cld post picts of the starters and wiring... its in my trunk currently :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> Hey. I got the manual so my wife couldn't drive mine.


Well unfortunately for me my wife can drive MT 



Rlinetexas said:


> Changed my wheel color -Anthracite (dark gray plasti dip)


Wheels look good bro!! :thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I was about to order Morimoto as well. Pricey, but probably worth it! Not happy with my DDM kit. One of the ballasts got fried in just a couple months and now I run a cheap ebay ballast that makes one of the headlights flicker and turn a shade of blue instead of being white :/


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

My trade



Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

My trade










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Well unfortunately for me my wife can drive MT
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels look good bro!! :thumbup:


Thanks!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> I was about to order Morimoto as well. Pricey, but probably worth it! Not happy with my DDM kit. One of the ballasts got fried in just a couple months and now I run a cheap ebay ballast that makes one of the headlights flicker and turn a shade of blue instead of being white :/


Yeah man DDM is garbage for real, had my hids for 4 month, thye work 5-10 min and then go off or dont work at all..  

you know where vag coding for HIDS located??


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

With the new K04 and Dp the car makes a loud whoooshh sound under heavy acceleration (like a jet). Is that others experience, or do I have an exhaust leak?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> With the new K04 and Dp the car makes a loud whoooshh sound under heavy acceleration (like a jet). Is that others experience, or do I have an exhaust leak?


R u talking about exhaust sound bro? 

I have sound frm Rev D DV relocation, it sounds like Evolution Wastegate... funky sound whn i play w gas pedal... love it...


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah man DDM is garbage for real, had my hids for 4 month, thye work 5-10 min and then go off or dont work at all..
> 
> you know where vag coding for HIDS located??


Yeah... But that's easy to find if you search the forum. Code for "Xenon without shutter" in the Central Electronics module I believe.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah... But that's easy to find if you search the forum. Code for "Xenon without shutter" in the Central Electronics module I believe.


nah now ur turn to give me a link! I posted pict of the kit you were asking about!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Gotta love cheap oil changes


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Got my car tinted. Havent had a car tinted since 95 when in Florida for college. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> nah now ur turn to give me a link! I posted pict of the kit you were asking about!


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> nah now ur turn to give me a link! I posted pict of the kit you were asking about!


LOL


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah... But that's easy to find if you search the forum. Code for "Xenon without shutter" in the Central Electronics module I believe.


Still nothing?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Still nothing?


clear your inbox dude! lool


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> clear your inbox dude! lool


Geezzz! DONE!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a question for you guys: has anyone attempted to retrofit, or has any info on the high beam assistant (the system that automatically turns on the high beam when there is no incoming traffic)?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Why u towed it thou?
> 
> U will get more misfires if they do oem vw ones! U need get Audi Red packs! Audi Red - say NO to Misfires ))
> 
> ...


Double sided tape always fails sooner or later especially when under heat. If you really want to keep that strip I suggest tie-downs, otherwise a good quality bright LED in lieu of the stock bulb will do the job.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Excitement ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Wow Serge I've never known anyone who orders stuff for his car as often as you do. What do you do for a living? 



ColumbusCC said:


> Installed the rear diffuser from ebay after I painted it the same color as my car (Silver Leaf Met) then had some Porsche exhaust tips installed. Always liked the fused look of the tips and wanted them on my VR6. Everything else on the exhaust is stock bc i like the OEM sound of the VR6 with my intake. Figured just something a little different. They were not direct bolt up so took some custom welding but thanks to an awesome shop I always go to here in Columbus, OH they turned out awesome!


It looks a bit ricey, a bit too busy IMHO.
I hope you are happy with it!



Antmo920 said:


> Finally took it in to get tinted. 35 on the sides, 20 on the rear and 50 on hone shield.


Wow, what a stance ... bagged on big wheels... I think I like it!



KOWCC said:


> So here's the small project...I really wanted to mount it "opened" but our small trunk lid didn't allow me to do so. It's an official German warning triangle that i found on eBay. I didn't want to spend too much $ to retrofit the OEM mount so I ended to using industrial strength Velcro! So it's not just for show, but can be removed, unfolded and used! This one is a mini version which was almost impossible to find. It's 15inches as opposed to the standard 17inches. It fit perfectly in the horizontal cavity in the trunk lid! I also had to use Velcro strips to tie down the metal folding legs so that they stay in place, you can see those strips on the sides. Mounting Velcro was just placed on the back of the triangle panel.
> 
> I like the outcome!



Nice little useful mod :thumbup:
I thought the triangle came standard? I have a regular one...








[/QUOTE]



Stero1D said:


> Installed CTS intake and tail leds w Kevin's help, waxed and prepped it for NoWo(lookn forward for a good time with Kowcc and Toma23), put CTS and other stickers, parked it like a d i c k


Where did you get the new LEDs?

PS: I apologize for the multiple posts, I wish I had the ability to unite them!


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just ordered the 9 piece interior LED kit plus the 2 puddle light LED'S from deAutoKey . I will post pics when I receive and install them.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Got around to installing oem Gold Coast Side skirts and rear lip wing, oem clear turn signals, replica front gold coast spoiler, and Limited Edition Neuspeed RSE14's in 19x8 et45 with 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super SPorts onto my wife's CC





Unfortunately not gonna lower the car since she doesn't want to re learn how to drive the car (it already scrapes the front chin on straight driveways)

And even worse... likely gonna add curb feelers at all 4 corners so she doesn't curb the wheels and she doesn't want to learn how to be more aware so as to not curb the wheels... at least it is something I can remove whenever I drive the car

Any thoughts on what size spacers to get it more flush?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

pandavw86 said:


> Got around to installing oem Gold Coast Side skirts and rear lip wing, oem clear turn signals, replica front gold coast spoiler, and Limited Edition Neuspeed RSE14's in 19x8 et45 with 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super SPorts onto my wife's CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen people call flush at multiple ETs.
Currently I am 20x8.5 et 33 with 12mm spacer in front. Pretty damn flush because rim and fender often hit eachother.

So you would need 15mm spacer in rear and 30mm in front to match my setup. you could easily trim off a few mm for safety. I don;t suggest 30mm in front at all. maybe 12mm all around and call it done. Stock rims are 8" wide so 12mm wouldn't look bad at all.
I am using offset calculator on 1010tires website.


----------



## Jazznuts699 (Mar 11, 2007)

took delivery (last monday)... new to me...9.5k miles... sorry about crappy shots... cell phone camera...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

This will go in tomorrow. Best way to stop vapors and oils to recirculate in all the pipes. Now is all about maintenance.










Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finally got my Viper 5101 Remote Start + StartSmart installed today. Took several days of trial and error to figure out that the culprit was the Nexgen (DEI/Directed Electronics makes this piece) DB-ALL bypass module. The current and only available firmware for our cars for it is v3.36 which puts out a false positive brake signal at all times. Well, with pretty much EVERY remote start kit, if you hit the brake after remote starting it, it shuts the engine off as a safety feature. Basically every time the car started, the bypass box was sending a brake signal thus telling the car to shut off right after ignition. I used the firmware customizer software to disable the D2D brake signal. Problem solved, but now I can't shut off the engine with the brake (Not a big deal, I submitted a bug report to DEI; hopefully they release new firmware).

Bottom line, remote start works awesome and WOULD have been a nice and relatively quick 6 wire install had DEI not had a D2D brake output bug. Go with iDatalink/FlashLogic or Fortin for bypass modules; they are awesome. I did an iDatalink bypass/remote start on my Rav4; cost me $80, took 45 min to install with 5 quick wires under the dash. Used the factory fob 3x lock to start.

Also, providing that DEI fixes this bug, you can then use it to start the car without any extra equipment and just use the factory keyfob's lock button 3x to start it. Not bad for $50 if they can get this bug fixed for the CC; works just fine on the Golf MK6 and even the MK7. Just posting all of this because I hope it helps someone else.

Can't wait for tomorrow morning to get into a warm car. Supposed to drop to 31 tonight. :beer:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

So what is everyone who is tinted doing for the small roll down when the doors get unlocked/opened? I should be getting tint next week. I havent been on lately as I have been working on my show car...MKII GTI w/ a stage 4+ G0 swapped from a Rallye Golf


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

cleanmk2gti said:


> So what is everyone who is tinted doing for the small roll down when the doors get unlocked/opened? I should be getting tint next week. I havent been on lately as I have been working on my show car...MKII GTI w/ a stage 4+ G0 swapped from a Rallye Golf


It's fine, the tint guy I went to said as long as you don't roll them ALL the way down it'll be fine. That was 6 months ago and haven't seen any problems.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Car club show yesterday


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Man i love asian parts  .
$29.74 shipped


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Man i love asian parts  .
> $29.74 shipped


Wooww niceee man.how its the attachment on the gas pedal?provide link plz for AT though.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just ordered this








And this










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Man i love asian parts  .
> $29.74 shipped


shoot me the link!!
thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

yyj3869 said:


> shoot me the link!!
> thanks


Sale is over, but still good price IMO
Make sure you choose correct option for your car
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...7-TIGUAN-Toureg-Skoda-Octavia/1314114567.html


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finally got my Viper 5101 Remote Start + StartSmart installed today. Took several days of trial and error to figure out that the culprit was the Nexgen (DEI/Directed Electronics makes this piece) DB-ALL bypass module. The current and only available firmware for our cars for it is v3.36 which puts out a false positive brake signal at all times. Well, with pretty much EVERY remote start kit, if you hit the brake after remote starting it, it shuts the engine off as a safety feature. Basically every time the car started, the bypass box was sending a brake signal thus telling the car to shut off right after ignition. I used the firmware customizer software to disable the D2D brake signal. Problem solved, but now I can't shut off the engine with the brake (Not a big deal, I submitted a bug report to DEI; hopefully they release new firmware).
> 
> Bottom line, remote start works awesome and WOULD have been a nice and relatively quick 6 wire install had DEI not had a D2D brake output bug. Go with iDatalink/FlashLogic or Fortin for bypass modules; they are awesome. I did an iDatalink bypass/remote start on my Rav4; cost me $80, took 45 min to install with 5 quick wires under the dash. Used the factory fob 3x lock to start.
> 
> ...


Mike - good info man...thanks for sharing. Really wish VW had made this a factory feature as they did with previous Passats. Can't understand why they would not even offer it as an option after having put out that awesome Super Bowl commercial with little Darth a few years back. 

Anyway, AT or MT? How did it work for you this morning? Did you also have the Vag com setting for remembering your heated seat setting before shut down?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finally got my Viper 5101 Remote Start + StartSmart installed today. Took several days of trial and error to figure out that the culprit was the Nexgen (DEI/Directed Electronics makes this piece) DB-ALL bypass module. The current and only available firmware for our cars for it is v3.36 which puts out a false positive brake signal at all times. Well, with pretty much EVERY remote start kit, if you hit the brake after remote starting it, it shuts the engine off as a safety feature. Basically every time the car started, the bypass box was sending a brake signal thus telling the car to shut off right after ignition. I used the firmware customizer software to disable the D2D brake signal. Problem solved, but now I can't shut off the engine with the brake (Not a big deal, I submitted a bug report to DEI; hopefully they release new firmware).
> 
> Bottom line, remote start works awesome and WOULD have been a nice and relatively quick 6 wire install had DEI not had a D2D brake output bug. Go with iDatalink/FlashLogic or Fortin for bypass modules; they are awesome. I did an iDatalink bypass/remote start on my Rav4; cost me $80, took 45 min to install with 5 quick wires under the dash. Used the factory fob 3x lock to start.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Make separate thread about this for future info/updates.

Thanks


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

talja10 said:


> I just ordered this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the links to these items?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

mEed said:


> do you have the links to these items?


Diffuser
http://trade.alibaba.com/order_detail.htm?order_id=60393812278280&tsp=1383596626508
Spoiler
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/288606198.html


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here again sorry the first link were from my order details.
Diffuser:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Carb...R-Line-Year-2009-Free-Shipping/651995340.html
Spoiler:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/CC-CARBON-FIBER-SPOILER-FOR-PASSAT-P-style/579834512.html


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sale is over, but still good price IMO
> Make sure you choose correct option for your car
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...7-TIGUAN-Toureg-Skoda-Octavia/1314114567.html


Are these oem?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

bacardicj151 said:


> Are these oem?


Well it came from China so i cant be 100% sure. But everything arrived in OEM box(see my picture above). Dead pedal has Part Number printed on the back and finish is good.
I also ordered chrome seat switches 3 weeks ago from same seller. Those switches arrived in oem packing and finish is very good matching rest of chrome switches in my car.

Conclusion, this is OEM or really really really good replica  . For the price i really dont mind


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quinones said:


> Mike - good info man...thanks for sharing. Really wish VW had made this a factory feature as they did with previous Passats. Can't understand why they would not even offer it as an option after having put out that awesome Super Bowl commercial with little Darth a few years back.
> 
> Anyway, AT or MT? How did it work for you this morning? Did you also have the Vag com setting for remembering your heated seat setting before shut down?


I have AT, but a lot of starters work with MT these days, just need to hook up the neutral safety switch and follow the shutdown procedure (Basically you pull the handbrake and follow some remote starter brand specific order of things before you leave the car to let the kit know that the car is not in gear). The Viper 5101 that I got is one of those starters. I DO have have the heated seat memory activated with VCDS.. It was awesome this morning getting into a warm seat/car with no frost. Also, the engine was up to temp when pulling out of my driveway, so full power is available off the bat! If you have a manual trans, RSR route (where you ONLY use the bypass/3x lock start on factory fob) will not work for you. You will need a bypass and a separate starter/keyfob kit. I'm still trying to get the SmartStart portion activated so I can remote start/lock/unlock from anywhere using the cellphone app and not have to have the extra fob on my keys.



OEMplusCC said:


> Well it came from China so i cant be 100% sure. But everything arrived in OEM box(see my picture above). Dead pedal has Part Number printed on the back and finish is good.
> I also ordered chrome seat switches 3 weeks ago from same seller. Those switches arrived in oem packing and finish is very good matching rest of chrome switches in my car.
> 
> Conclusion, this is OEM or really really really good replica  . For the price i really dont mind



Also, great find OEMplusCC! I was gonna spend $170+ on the full replacement pedals and not even get a properly fitting dead pedal. How does the dead pedal cover fit? Is it just the same as the the narrow mk6 one or it is actually wide enough to cover our wider dead pedals? I previously thought that the only replacement dead pedal that completely fit our cars was the Passat R36 one. I'm buying the one for the B6 Passat regardless!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice work. Make separate thread about this for future info/updates.
> 
> Thanks


Yup, once I can get the cell portion of it activated, I plan on doing a write up. Also, I'm now in contact with the engineering dept at DEI to get the firmware bug resolved, which would allow for a much easier install for us CC folks. Also, very cheap at $50 for just the bypass module in RSR/3x lock start mode.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have AT, but a lot of starters work with MT these days, just need to hook up the neutral safety switch and follow the shutdown procedure (Basically you pull the handbrake and follow some remote starter brand specific order of things before you leave the car to let the kit know that the car is not in gear). The Viper 5101 that I got is one of those starters. I DO have have the heated seat memory activated with VCDS.. It was awesome this morning getting into a warm seat/car with no frost. Also, the engine was up to temp when pulling out of my driveway, so full power is available off the bat! If you have a manual trans, RSR route (where you ONLY use the bypass/3x lock start on factory fob) will not work for you. You will need a bypass and a separate starter/keyfob kit. I'm still trying to get the SmartStart portion activated so I can remote start/lock/unlock from anywhere using the cellphone app and not have to have the extra fob on my keys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not install it yet (Thursday most likely) however dead pedal looks to be right size. I will report later. 
I have this guy in my ebay watch list. This one actually comes with new pedal assembly (proper way  )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200973211506?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I did not install it yet (Thursday most likely) however dead pedal looks to be right size. I will report later.
> I have this guy in my ebay watch list. This one actually comes with new pedal assembly (proper way  )
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200973211506?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


Good to know! Also, I can't seem to find the seat switches from that seller. Do you have a link? Their descriptions are all over the place, so searching is a bit futile.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Getting new shoes for my baby, Same time here is a picture of my exhaust set up.*


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Good to know! Also, I can't seem to find the seat switches from that seller. Do you have a link? Their descriptions are all over the place, so searching is a bit futile.


When i was buying he had better price in his ebay store. I paid $34.22. Today its $44.97
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If i were you i would send him message on aliexpress and work out deal for pedals and switches  .


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> When i was buying he had better price in his ebay store. I paid $34.22. Today its $44.97
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130988169827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> If i were you i would send him message on aliexpress and work out deal for pedals and switches  .


Pretty nice info!


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if those seat switches will work on a 2013? I only see them listed for 09-12?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

aero3113 said:


> Does anyone know if those seat switches will work on a 2013? I only see them listed for 09-12?


I dont see why not. I dont think seats have changed


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

How are the switches removed? Do they pull off or do you have to pry them off?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

aero3113 said:


> How are the switches removed? Do they pull off or do you have to pry them off?


Pry them off. Make sure you do it evenly( pry one side little bit then another). Its easy


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Pry them off. Make sure you do it evenly( pry one side little bit then another). Its easy


Good to know! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


>


Nice man, I have similar tips. they look nice man! You eliminate mufflers??


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

I always wonder if going to duel tip from single tip, do you lose any performance???


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

No performance with single or dual tips....just pure looks and preference


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have AT, but a lot of starters work with MT these days, just need to hook up the neutral safety switch and follow the shutdown procedure (Basically you pull the handbrake and follow some remote starter brand specific order of things before you leave the car to let the kit know that the car is not in gear). The Viper 5101 that I got is one of those starters. I DO have have the heated seat memory activated with VCDS.. It was awesome this morning getting into a warm seat/car with no frost. Also, the engine was up to temp when pulling out of my driveway, so full power is available off the bat! If you have a manual trans, RSR route (where you ONLY use the bypass/3x lock start on factory fob) will not work for you. You will need a bypass and a separate starter/keyfob kit. I'm still trying to get the SmartStart portion activated so I can remote start/lock/unlock from anywhere using the cellphone app and not have to have the extra fob on my keys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update & info Mike! I do have MT so it looks like I'll need separate fob like I had on my old Pathfinder.


----------



## bdh-cc (Nov 4, 2013)

I just installed the euro switch on my new 13 CC 

I didn't know if I'd like the look with DRLs on but it actually looks great to me with parking lights and/or fogs activated as well.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> Nice man, I have similar tips. they look nice man! You eliminate mufflers??


Thanks, yes I did, Muffler (Singular) this is a 2.0T


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quinones said:


> Thanks for the update & info Mike! I do have MT so it looks like I'll need separate fob like I had on my old Pathfinder.


That and get it with the optional SmartStart module so you can do it all from your smartphone. I will probably take the extra fob off my keyring once I get the SmartStart activated. You can get the Viper 5101 + SmartStart for $140 on ebay, add in the extra interface module for $50 (NexGen DB-ALL/iDataLink) and you are good to go. If you decide to go this route and self install, let me know. I have the programmer module for the DB-ALL and extra wiring/relays.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

tellonr said:


> I always wonder if going to duel tip from single tip, do you lose any performance???


I removed Resonator and Muffler, and add it a light weight resonator, car weights less and there is more air flow, so personally I think and I feel it performs better. and It sounds sweet :laugh:


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> No performance with single or dual tips....just pure looks and preference


AU Contraire my friend, I removed about 150 pounds of weight and the air flow is so much better, the throttle response its way better and best of all not only looks good but it sound awesome :laugh:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VDUB06 said:


> AU Contraire my friend, I removed about 150 pounds of weight and the air flow is so much better, the throttle response its way better and best of all not only looks good but it sound awesome :laugh:


Removed 150lbs from where?!!


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have AT, but a lot of starters work with MT these days, just need to hook up the neutral safety switch and follow the shutdown procedure (Basically you pull the handbrake and follow some remote starter brand specific order of things before you leave the car to let the kit know that the car is not in gear). The Viper 5101 that I got is one of those starters. I DO have have the heated seat memory activated with VCDS.. It was awesome this morning getting into a warm seat/car with no frost. Also, the engine was up to temp when pulling out of my driveway, so full power is available off the bat! If you have a manual trans, RSR route (where you ONLY use the bypass/3x lock start on factory fob) will not work for you. You will need a bypass and a separate starter/keyfob kit. I'm still trying to get the SmartStart portion activated so I can remote start/lock/unlock from anywhere using the cellphone app and not have to have the extra fob on my keys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update & info Mike! I do have MT so it looks like I'll need separate fob like I had on my old Pathfinder.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

installed Golf 6 R zimmermann brakes with perforated discs and Ferodo DS2500 blocks. inhibits all crazy  even as winter edition 35 wheels fitted with winter tires goodyears ... happy  

only around 20mm spacers needed because now only the wheels have too much inward.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

My aluminum look is almost done. Dead Pedal did not end up fitting properly  . I contacted seller already to have this resolved. One of hooks on back of the pedal is higher then it should be. One simple way to fix it is to remove that hook but i will wait for seller to respond. Anyway


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> Removed 150lbs from where?!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


You obviously know more than I do, so we are just going to leave it there...


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed my dead pedal. Waiting on the accelerator and brake pedal.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Today, 10:24 AMVDUB06
> Quote Originally Posted by tellonr View Post
> I always wonder if going to duel tip from single tip, do you lose any performance???I removed Resonator and Muffler, and add it a light weight resonator, car weights less and there is more air flow, so personally I think and I feel it performs better. and It sounds sweet


vdub would you mind sending me a link or telling me which resonator you used ..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> My aluminum look is almost done. Dead Pedal did not end up fitting properly  . I contacted seller already to have this resolved. One of hooks on back of the pedal is higher then it should be. One simple way to fix it is to remove that hook but i will wait for seller to respond. Anyway


The dead pedal you bought is an r32 size pedal. A year ago that was the only option. I also had the same thing and had to remove the hook. When I was doing it they called it " R32 dead pedal retrofit". The seller may not do anything for you. Nowadays however you can find the larger CC size dead pedal (in the aluminum style you want) from China, not OEM though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> The dead pedal you bought is an r32 size pedal. A year ago that was the only option. I also had the same thing and had to remove the hook. When I was doing it they called it " R32 dead pedal retrofit". The seller may not do anything for you. Nowadays however you can find the larger CC size dead pedal (in the aluminum style you want) from China, not OEM though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for info KOWCC. I will wait little bit and see what happens. If not then i will just modify this one. Here are pictures i took today. As you can see top hook is not aligned properly and therefor pedal doesnt slide all the way down


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks for info KOWCC. I will wait little bit and see what happens. If not then i will just modify this one. Here are pictures i took today. As you can see top hook is not aligned properly and therefor pedal doesnt slide all the way down


Yep that's how mine was...I took off that top hook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Schippersss said:


> installed Golf 6 R zimmermann brakes with perforated discs and Ferodo DS2500 blocks. inhibits all crazy  even as winter edition 35 wheels fitted with winter tires goodyears ... happy
> 
> only around 20mm spacers needed because now only the wheels have too much inward.


Nice! Is this a easy swap?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

it came today!








Gonna paint it then put it on......
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Schippersss said:


> installed Golf 6 R zimmermann brakes with perforated discs and Ferodo DS2500 blocks. inhibits all crazy  even as winter edition 35 wheels fitted with winter tires goodyears ... happy
> 
> only around 20mm spacers needed because now only the wheels have too much inward.




It looks pretty awesome!


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

ebk305 said:


> vdub would you mind sending me a link or telling me which resonator you used ..


Just sent you a PM.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DiegosAnotherr1 said:


> Nice! Is this a easy swap?


Yes it is man!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> installed Golf 6 R zimmermann brakes with perforated discs and Ferodo DS2500 blocks. inhibits all crazy  even as winter edition 35 wheels fitted with winter tires goodyears ... happy
> 
> only around 20mm spacers needed because now only the wheels have too much inward.


Totally not worth the investment. Best to just get the Ferrodo DS2500s and call it a day.



OEMplusCC said:


> My aluminum look is almost done. Dead Pedal did not end up fitting properly  . I contacted seller already to have this resolved. One of hooks on back of the pedal is higher then it should be. One simple way to fix it is to remove that hook but i will wait for seller to respond. Anyway


There are sellers on ebay offering the right (not necessarily OEM) dead pedal for the CC.. unfortunately I don't have the link to the product I got anymore because the order was archived, but a search should turn up relevant results..


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Yesterday: Bought a 2010 CPO CC in Iron Grey
Today: Drove it to work


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Totally not worth the investment. Best to just get the Ferrodo DS2500s and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> There are sellers on ebay offering the right (not necessarily OEM) dead pedal for the CC.. unfortunately I don't have the link to the product I got anymore because the order was archived, but a search should turn up relevant results..


I usually buy stuff on aliexpress(same seller but cheaper). Parts always look good and come in oem packing however it you cant be 100%. I really think they are real parts designed for Asian market but since most of cars are same they fit


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> My aluminum look is almost done. Dead Pedal did not end up fitting properly  . I contacted seller already to have this resolved. One of hooks on back of the pedal is higher then it should be. One simple way to fix it is to remove that hook but i will wait for seller to respond. Anyway


How did the gas pedal cover attach? I'm wondering if the set you bought will work with a 2013? Please post a link.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I just purchased my pedal set from aliexpress for $34


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I just purchased my pedal set from aliexpress for $34


Is there R one cheap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looks cheaply made

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/for-Volkswagen-Golf-R-Line-aluminum-alloy-pedals-AT/820909775.html


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered morimoto hid's...got them for a great price too!

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Looks cheaply made
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/for-Volkswagen-Golf-R-Line-aluminum-alloy-pedals-AT/820909775.html


That one is definitely aftermarket. The Passat R36 ones would fit, but that's the old school '.:R' logo, not the newer 'R/R-line' style. I prefer just the plain aluminum look that's on the GTI/GLI pedals.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-Pass...edal-Set-Dead-Footrest-only-LHD-/161017230216


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I've read that some people have done the following:

-> DRL off/on option added to MFI lighting options

Where exactly is this option in VCDS? Can someone post screenshots, preferably showing the MFI menu as well? I'm wondering if this is a North America-only thing..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> That one is definitely aftermarket. The Passat R36 ones would fit, but that's the old school '.:R' logo, not the newer 'R/R-line' style. I prefer just the plain aluminum look that's on the GTI/GLI pedals.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-Pass...edal-Set-Dead-Footrest-only-LHD-/161017230216


I prefer this as well. Plus, the aftermarket one will need to be drilled into your pedals. Yikes, why would anybody wanna do that???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

van33 said:


> I prefer this as well. Plus, the aftermarket one will need to be drilled into your pedals. Yikes, why would anybody wanna do that???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, atleast the pedal covers are removable and they SHOULD be OEM. I know they offer them as a dealer installed accessory here in the states.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I just purchased my pedal set from aliexpress for $34


Is there R one cheap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Ordered morimoto hid's...got them for a great price too!
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Whats the great price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Totally not worth the investment. Best to just get the Ferrodo DS2500s and call it a day.



Why? In the car? or brakes?

People who only invest in horsepower and brakes are not doing well?


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm getting the same thing done soon as my rear diffuser comes in the mail. They said they are going with a Magnaflow. What did you have put on your car?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Washed and waxed for a local g.t.g.... then drove to work and this..









:banghead: $#!!×÷ing birds!!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Ordered morimoto hid's...got them for a great price too!
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Can you share how? Waiting to pull the trigger but too expensive now..


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Washed and waxed for a local g.t.g.... then drove to work and this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOMBS AWAYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Can you share how? Waiting to pull the trigger but too expensive now..


Just make them an offer on ebay. They accepted my first offer...may be different for everyone.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed Morimoto Hids and CTS turbo outlet pipe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Installed Morimoto Hids and CTS turbo outlet pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I still haven't order one from usp. and I'm waiting on clear to dry up now..... prepped and painted last night. tonight just did 3 coats of clear....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

well it's on now....









after eibach, back to list of mods for engine.... to ready for spring.....


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got my new cc


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added pedals


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added pedals



^ You had to install your own pedals? My car came with pedals from the factory...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added pedals


Looks good man! thanks again for the tail lights


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Looks good man! thanks again for the tail lights


Figured you would of returned them by now.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> That and get it with the optional SmartStart module so you can do it all from your smartphone. I will probably take the extra fob off my keyring once I get the SmartStart activated. You can get the Viper 5101 + SmartStart for $140 on ebay, add in the extra interface module for $50 (NexGen DB-ALL/iDataLink) and you are good to go. If you decide to go this route and self install, let me know. I have the programmer module for the DB-ALL and extra wiring/relays.


The smart start fees have come down from what they wanted a few years back and the option to lose the extra necessary fob for MT is desireable. I will look into the listed parts on eBay, but I would be hesitant to try this myself (without any prior experience). Maybe we can work something out for your assistance? I would obviously drive to you if you'd be interested in helping. Maybe we can work something out?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quinones said:


> The smart start fees have come down from what they wanted a few years back and the option to lose the extra necessary fob for MT is desireable. I will look into the listed parts on eBay, but I would be hesitant to try this myself (without any prior experience). Maybe we can work something out for your assistance? I would obviously drive to you if you'd be interested in helping. Maybe we can work something out?


Yeah, definitely message me when you are ready. Also, to update, I worked with Directed's engineering guys (company that makes the DB-ALL/Viper/SmartStart) and they gave me developer access to a new version of the firmware that is in testing right now (3.37) and it completely fixes the false positive brake signal that it was putting out. So now it works perfectly. 

For us automatic guys, all we need now is about $60 worth of parts and you can have remote start from your factory keyfob using only the Xpresskit DB-ALL (About $50 on ebay) + Xpresskit RF LUB (Antenna ring, about $10 on ebay). Connects with 6 wires and done. Then you can add SmartStart from smartphone at any time with just one extra attachment that plugs into the Xpresskit (VSM200/250, ~$90+ on ebay).

The route I went was Xpresskit DB-ALL + Viper 5101 Remote Start + SmartStart VSM100 (Doh! I could have avoided getting the 5101 altogether if I just got the newer VSM200 that can plug directly into the DB-ALL)

When I bought the DB-ALL/Xpresskit, I did not realize you could program the DB-ALL to start the car directly and avoid needing a dedicated remote starter system.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Figured you would of returned them by now.


HAHA! don't be expecting much, I like em too much!! you should post more pics of your setup. I'm diggin those wheels man!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, definitely message me when you are ready. Also, to update, I worked with Directed's engineering guys (company that makes the DB-ALL/Viper/SmartStart) and they gave me developer access to a new version of the firmware that is in testing right now (3.37) and it completely fixes the false positive brake signal that it was putting out. So now it works perfectly.
> 
> For us automatic guys, all we need now is about $60 worth of parts and you can have remote start from your factory keyfob using only the Xpresskit DB-ALL (About $50 on ebay) + Xpresskit RF LUB (Antenna ring, about $10 on ebay). Connects with 6 wires and done. Then you can add SmartStart from smartphone at any time with just one extra attachment that plugs into the Xpresskit (VSM200/250, ~$90+ on ebay).
> 
> ...



I think Ill take you up on this offer as well. First I have to fight two tickets I got.

1. Driving over yellow line into "gored" lane
2. Tinted Tails

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, definitely message me when you are ready. Also, to update, I worked with Directed's engineering guys (company that makes the DB-ALL/Viper/SmartStart) and they gave me developer access to a new version of the firmware that is in testing right now (3.37) and it completely fixes the false positive brake signal that it was putting out. So now it works perfectly.
> 
> For us automatic guys, all we need now is about $60 worth of parts and you can have remote start from your factory keyfob using only the Xpresskit DB-ALL (About $50 on ebay) + Xpresskit RF LUB (Antenna ring, about $10 on ebay). Connects with 6 wires and done. Then you can add SmartStart from smartphone at any time with just one extra attachment that plugs into the Xpresskit (VSM200/250, ~$90+ on ebay).
> 
> ...


I'm interested in trying this as well. Do you have any video clips of result working?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

munnarg said:


> I'm interested in trying this as well. Do you have any video clips of result working?


My StartSmart module should be in the mail any minute, so once I get that in and activated, I will post a quick video. I will probably do a DIY Write-up this weekend. I had planned on taking pictures before I sealed everything up, but it took so many days of trial and error until I realized that it was a bug in the DB-ALL firmware. That bug has been fixed so anyone else will be able to use the new firmware for a fairly plug and play install.

The only downside to any remote start on any VW/Audi is that you need to have a factory keyfob installed up under the dash permanently with the rf loop antenna wrapped around it to bypass the factory immobilizer. No company has yet to successfully clone a VW/Audi key the way they've done for Toyota/Lexus/etc. Too bad we don't have a 3rd valet key on the CC like I had with my Jetta. As long as it has the chip in it, it would work.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't do anything but drive it and crossed the big milestone OVER THE HILL 50K club member










Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Enjoying my new K04 and Downpipe. The power is a really nice to have, and the traction really is not that big of a deal. I just hope the other parts hold up under the stress.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Ordered LED's for license plate from deautokey.com. I don't know why I didn't order them a month ago when I ordered my interior set.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Installed Forge Wintake


----------



## Ginster_Mk3 (May 14, 2008)

Looked at it and said "damn, your sexy" then looked at a Honda and said "you suck"


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

waltern said:


> Enjoying my new K04 and Downpipe. The power is a really nice to have, and the traction really is not that big of a deal. I just hope the other parts hold up under the stress.


You'll be fine...i had a ko4 with Upsolute tuning on my 99 1.8t passat and it died of an accident at 180k with the owner saying he hardly ran into any problems the while time


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought these set
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261323186522


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Drove the hell out of her this morning because I was running late. Man does that Magnaflow CBE growl when you get on it :laugh:.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Bought these set
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261323186522


Why not get the OEM set instead of just the covers? Is that gas pedal cover the screw in type or adhesive? Never mind, I see it clamps on with bending clips.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheaper and they dont screw the gas pedal has clips in the back (u must have seen the pi) the brake pedal and the dead pedal its full replacement.on his listing it says OEM. And this is the set for r32 which i hope the rest pedal fits perfectly.


----------



## Ginster_Mk3 (May 14, 2008)

munnarg said:


> Drove the hell out of her this morning because I was running late. Man does that Magnaflow CBE growl when you get on it :laugh:.


Do you have a video to hear it? I been trying to figure out what exhaust I want. Something good sounding and not sounding like rice. Hard to do on a 4cyl I know.

I have been spoiled by driving a Vr most of my life.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ginster_Mk3 said:


> Do you have a video to hear it? I been trying to figure out what exhaust I want. Something good sounding and not sounding like rice. Hard to do on a 4cyl I know.
> 
> I have been spoiled by driving a Vr most of my life.


Not yet. I was able to let my brother drive it over the weekend while I stood outside and listened to it. It's kinda loud to be honest with you, or louder than I expected now that it's broken in. I'll try to record something over the weekend if the weather permits.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Ginster_Mk3 said:


> Do you have a video to hear it? I been trying to figure out what exhaust I want. Something good sounding and not sounding like rice. Hard to do on a 4cyl I know.
> 
> I have been spoiled by driving a Vr most of my life.


Borla has a nice sound


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Borla has a nice sound


Milltek and Billy Boat sound great! Im thinking of going catless..... Wonder if my car is going to get louder...


Anyone interested in buying APR Catted DP?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> Why? In the car? or brakes?
> 
> People who only invest in horsepower and brakes are not doing well?


The complete R-line brake kit. There is no need for day to day use. Are you racing on public roads with all that horsepower? I hope not.



MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, definitely message me when you are ready. Also, to update, I worked with Directed's engineering guys (company that makes the DB-ALL/Viper/SmartStart) and they gave me developer access to a new version of the firmware that is in testing right now (3.37) and it completely fixes the false positive brake signal that it was putting out. So now it works perfectly.
> 
> For us automatic guys, all we need now is about $60 worth of parts and you can have remote start from your factory keyfob using only the Xpresskit DB-ALL (About $50 on ebay) + Xpresskit RF LUB (Antenna ring, about $10 on ebay). Connects with 6 wires and done. Then you can add SmartStart from smartphone at any time with just one extra attachment that plugs into the Xpresskit (VSM200/250, ~$90+ on ebay).
> 
> ...


Mike thanks for this info. Would you care to go into more detail for us Euro guys? I'm not familiar with these systems. Where can I buy these products and what kind of setup is needed to start a manual car remotely with the VW key fob?
Thanks.



giecsar said:


> I've read that some people have done the following:
> 
> -> DRL off/on option added to MFI lighting options
> 
> Where exactly is this option in VCDS? Can someone post screenshots, preferably showing the MFI menu as well? I'm wondering if this is a North America-only thing..


Anyone?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Cheaper and they dont screw the gas pedal has clips in the back (u must have seen the pi) the brake pedal and the dead pedal its full replacement.on his listing it says OEM. And this is the set for r32 which i hope the rest pedal fits perfectly.


Did VW make OEM pedal covers (the gas part)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Show me a vw website that sells these as oem.by meaning of original equipment manufacture dosent mean that if u buy it from ecs or whatever its an oem by oem these second hand stuff it means specifically made for specific car or whatever.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Cool*

Cool body kit!



















found it on the interweb


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

Guest2320 said:


> Cool body kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Cool body kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frnt lip looks out of place in my opinion. some little 3M wings on stock sport cc side skirts.??.dunno abt that.... 


would love to get lower grill and fogs in that style 100% thou....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Started my experiment (illuminated trim). See this link for more details and pics. Opinions/tips are welcome. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047734-Illuminated-interior-trim-pictures-wanted!&p=84190112#post84190112


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Since i got the cc*

I have added a p3 gauge, and just got a awe catback exhaust put in yesterday.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

datsprite said:


> I have added a p3 gauge, and just got a awe catback exhaust put in yesterday.


apr intake should be here any day now


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my SmartStart activated. I will be removing the Viper 5101 portion of the install tomorrow since I don't need it and just using the DB-ALL and SmartStart 200 modules. I will be taking a bunch of pictures of what needs to be done and doing a DIY writeup finally. 

"Siri, SmartStart" and the car starts itself. About a 15-20sec delay total but it will work from anywhere. Also, can lock/unlock/etc. Pretty schweet! :beer:

Also, Quinones, you have PMs!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my SmartStart activated. I will be removing the Viper 5101 portion of the install tomorrow since I don't need it and just using the DB-ALL and SmartStart 200 modules. I will be taking a bunch of pictures of what needs to be done and doing a DIY writeup finally.
> 
> "Siri, SmartStart" and the car starts itself. About a 15-20sec delay total but it will work from anywhere. Also, can lock/unlock/etc. Pretty schweet! :beer:


Dude this is awesome. If i wasn't moving south i would definitely do this mod


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Dude this is awesome. If i wasn't moving south i would definitely do this mod


Where you moving to? I gotta see that door lighting before you go! I wish I was moving south... Hate the cold.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Where you moving to? I gotta see that door lighting before you go! I wish I was moving south... Hate the cold.


Austin TX, got offer from tech company there


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Austin TX, got offer from tech company there


Sweet! PM'd haha


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed CTC downpipe. However couldn't get the stage 2 tune installed. Another week.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed CTC downpipe. However couldn't get the stage 2 tune installed. Another week.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Austin TX, got offer from tech company there


Welcome to TX


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well y'all. It's been fun. But looks like I'm trading the CC. My Company is giving me a 2013 Chevy Avalanche LTZ 4x4 for business. Don't need 3 cars. So trading the CC and my wife's SUV in and getting her a new ride. Her SUV is paid for and I have a year left on the CC. But wife needs a new ride. Happy Wife, Happy Life. Gonna miss the CC but I wouldn't drive it. No sense in keeping it. Company is paying for gas, insurance, and truck. It's a free ride.and besides. I live in a townhouse. HOA rules I can't have 3 cars. Gotta sacrifice. Not fair for the CC to just sit there.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Dude this is awesome. If i wasn't moving south i would definitely do this mod


Do it so your car will be cool instead of warm then :laugh:


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

put some 19s on


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

waltern said:


> Enjoying my new K04 and Downpipe. The power is a really nice to have, and the traction really is not that big of a deal. I just hope the other parts hold up under the stress.


Regarding "the other parts hold up" ... I would think adding a larger FMIC would help


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea you'll be fine Walter, these cars can handle k04 power easily


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

giecsar said:


> The complete R-line brake kit. There is no need for day to day use. Are you racing on public roads with all that horsepower? I hope not.


My brakes come from a damage car is not new. Only the discs and pads are new. Guess all took together 600 euro (800 doller).


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did a FormulaOne tint 15% all around exp windshield,light smoke on the rear deflectors.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Regarding "the other parts hold up" ... I would think adding a larger FMIC would help


Larger IC will help for sure , u will notice big difference , as far as other parts holding up you won't have any issues I know ppl that run GT28/30 on stock 1.8 and no problems at all at higher mileage !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Was throwing a code for cylinder 3 & 4 misfire so thought I'd fix that problem with some color 









I chose red because race car lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man clean that engine bay


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice engine, I'll be the same next week.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Installed Red coil pack and BSH Oil Catch Can (thanks to "vwcc2010" for the good deal on the can)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Installed Red coil pack and BSH Oil Catch Can (thanks to "vwcc2010" for the good deal on the can)


U stole my deal on BsH! )))

I pmed him but he never replied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Installed Red coil pack and BSH Oil Catch Can (thanks to "vwcc2010" for the good deal on the can)


What are benefits of a catch can?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> U stole my deal on BsH! )))
> 
> I pmed him but he never replied
> 
> ...


Hahaha really? Lmao


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> What are benefits of a catch can?


Google it and see what kind of **** collects that can.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

If I wanted to google it, I wouldn't of asked the question.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

There's really no need for a catch can on a TSI as opposed to a must on a FSI


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> There's really no need for a catch can on a TSI as opposed to a must on a FSI


Sure there is. So you can get rid of the stupid pcv valve....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Sure there is. So you can get rid of the stupid pcv valve....


Why pcv is stupid?? 

I dunno anythn abt it, cld you explain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Sure there is. So you can get rid of the stupid pcv valve....


Hey just cuz u had problems with urs doesn't mean everyone else will


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> There's really no need for a catch can on a TSI as opposed to a must on a FSI


Yep, not sure about this quote... I'm being reading now for 2 yrs about it, watch several videos, finally installed and I will never go back. One of the best "insurance" mod on our's modified CC's. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Where can we find this lip kit for the VW cc i actually like the kit but not in matte black color matched i think would look good if you accompany the rear diffuser with the audi quad A4 diffuser!!!!! please if n e one has the link to these kits PM me it or post!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> If I wanted to google it, I wouldn't of asked the question.


I wasn't being mean by that just its better for you to understand it better
Here is an full explanation.
http://oilcatchcan.com
And here is a pic i found on the net:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

1SikCC said:


> Where can we find this lip kit for the VW cc i actually like the kit but not in matte black color matched i think would look good if you accompany the rear diffuser with the audi quad A4 diffuser!!!!! please if n e one has the link to these kits PM me it or post!!


Pretty sure its just a universal lip


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Pretty sure its just a universal lip


http://www.optimist.co.jp/cathand/list-17135-27083-0-0.html


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Just wash, clay bar the sides due to tar from road construction, polished then applied some caruba wax. Looking all glossy right now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr.Miagy said:


> http://www.optimist.co.jp/cathand/list-17135-27083-0-0.html


Crackpipe prices. 500 dollars for that lip screw that That should be like 120 if your gouging someone max


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> There's really no need for a catch can on a TSI as opposed to a must on a FSI


not sure what kind of logic you have to back this up.. but a catch can assembly is absolutely useful for this motor/setup. have you seen the amount of oil that gets collected in our intake tract from the crankcase ventilation? stopping that buildup is enough reason for me. they can (debatable) also help slow some carbon buildup on our valves.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't do much to her today. Filled her up, and drove to work. Then put the BLQ's for sale in the wheel classifieds. 
And a picture from the Neuspeed website to make you guys jealous


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Met up with Waltern today and had a little fun









And a fun vid of a stage 2+ cc (mine) vs Walters ko4 cc.

http://youtu.be/cn9rcJKr5aU

Short vid but u can definitely see the difference between the two


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Weighted my CC


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tambat said:


> not sure what kind of logic you have to back this up.. but a catch can assembly is absolutely useful for this motor/setup. have you seen the amount of oil that gets collected in our intake tract from the crankcase ventilation? stopping that buildup is enough reason for me. they can (debatable) also help slow some carbon buildup on our valves.


Wweeelll, through the pages and pages of my reading throughout the forum many ppl with TSIs have said there was no need for one....alot of them had one and had said that there was very little to nothing in the can and that it was a waste of money....a friend of mine with a FSI mk5 GLI has one and said he only had some oil when he first got it but now days there is not much in there if any....so for the price i personally dont see the need to run one, but hey its ur money


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Weighted my CC


Wow thats not bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Wweeelll, through the pages and pages of my reading throughout the forum many ppl with TSIs have said there was no need for one....alot of them had one and had said that there was very little to nothing in the can and that it was a waste of money....a friend of mine with a FSI mk5 GLI has one and said he only had some oil when he first got it but now days there is not much in there if any....so for the price i personally dont see the need to run one, but hey its ur money


well i can definitely agree with you that most of the pre-made set ups are crazy over priced, but you can make your own catch can set up for a fraction of that cost. as far as how useful they are, just pull off an intercooler hose or anything past the turbo outlet and see how much oil pours out.. there is plenty use for a catch can. i think a lot of people bought catch cans thinking it would stop our carbon buildup problem, and once they figured out it really didn't do a whole lot they started bashing it. it serves other purpose effectively though.


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Crackpipe prices. 500 dollars for that lip screw that That should be like 120 if your gouging someone max


Thank god you foud out how much it was cause if i would have found out i probably would have told them never mind n send them to hell for over charging for the PU front lip. id pay that if it was CF but PU forget that!!!!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

1SikCC said:


> Thank god you foud out how much it was cause if i would have found out i probably would have told them never mind n send them to hell for over charging for the PU front lip. id pay that if it was CF but PU forget that!!!!!


Just use google translate on that link 52,000 yen for it and convert it to American.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

van33 said:


> Did VW make OEM pedal covers (the gas part)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VW does not make a cover for the gas pedal. They make a completely different pedal with a chrome finish.



1SikCC said:


> Where can we find this lip kit for the VW cc i actually like the kit but not in matte black color matched i think would look good if you accompany the rear diffuser with the audi quad A4 diffuser!!!!! please if n e one has the link to these kits PM me it or post!!


I really like this car, looks very nice. The dark look is consistent and the wheels are awesome, never seen them before.



llo07brasil said:


> Met up with Waltern today and had a little fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting but not much can really be seen... were you both flooring it?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

giecsar said:


> VW does not make a cover for the gas pedal. They make a completely different pedal with a chrome finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah both with the foot down, at least I was lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tambat said:


> well i can definitely agree with you that most of the pre-made set ups are crazy over priced, but you can make your own catch can set up for a fraction of that cost. as far as how useful they are, just pull off an intercooler hose or anything past the turbo outlet and see how much oil pours out.. there is plenty use for a catch can. i think a lot of people bought catch cans thinking it would stop our carbon buildup problem, and once they figured out it really didn't do a whole lot they started bashing it. it serves other purpose effectively though.


Oh yea i know ppl that have made em for cheap and i have also seen the little bit of oil on the IC pipes....but yes they can and will help with that stuff....its just not something thats a must is all


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Drove to the city, did a lil 'Sup?' nod to a fellow CC driver. Looked like a 2013 <Name Eludes Me> Grey 3.6 4Mo. Looked like a bigger dude, shaved head, goatee. Plate holder from Mueller.

/then escaped the city
//hate driving in the city


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

giecsar said:


> VW does not make a cover for the gas pedal. They make a completely different pedal with a chrome finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Van was being ironic with me cuz i mention Oem but anyways his a good guy


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't have enough of these.. Makes the inside and outside look spot on.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Van was being ironic with me cuz i mention Oem but anyways his a good guy


It was a legit question, dude. Just sayin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziendo (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you get any noticeable power gains? 

Do you have the stock intercooler?

I was looking at mine it does look very restrictive!


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

1SikCC said:


> Thank god you foud out how much it was cause if i would have found out i probably would have told them never mind n send them to hell for over charging for the PU front lip. id pay that if it was CF but PU forget that!!!!!


Well, I would like to buy the diffusor, but I can't find any shipping costs to Austria. :-( And yes, the price is heavy...


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

didn't do any actual work, but i purchased a stronger/better v-band clamp for my downpipe, 2 different types of v-band gaskets, TOP and Throttle Body Pipe, and GFB DV+. Hopefully they will all be in by Friday and i can spend a day this weekend throwing it all in. car is coming along nicely..


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Weighted my CC


wow i must be doing something wrong then =x LOL


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Could start with the wheel/tire combo weighing more.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

And passengers.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BRxHBgzwAg&feature=

Took a short video.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

MTJ061289 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BRxHBgzwAg&feature=
> 
> Took a short video.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Damn other car in the way. How ya been? You end up getting k04?


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah the other car rained on the parade. The 540 started in 2nd, I was in 3rd.i was surprised I kept up with the v8 for the one gear. Waiting for the next opportunity to find out what else would happen. Patiently waiting for a nice night at Etown raceway. 

Been well, still staying at stage 2. Don't think I'll make the jump to k04. I'll wait to win the lottery at which point the I'll go ape shut on the cc. What about yourself? Any cc meet ups lately?

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Take it to the track...or Mexico. Not worth getting killed or killing someone else. You can't control other drivers and they're unpredictable.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

MTJ061289 said:


> Yeah the other car rained on the parade. The 540 started in 2nd, I was in 3rd.i was surprised I kept up with the v8 for the one gear. Waiting for the next opportunity to find out what else would happen. Patiently waiting for a nice night at Etown raceway.
> 
> Been well, still staying at stage 2. Don't think I'll make the jump to k04. I'll wait to win the lottery at which point the I'll go ape shut on the cc. What about yourself? Any cc meet ups lately?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Not since April/May. We need to get another one going soon. It's hard since the mods here don't like us posting meets outside of the 'Tristate' forum, which almost no one looks at so it's hard to get anyone. We need to make a facebook group or something...


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Not since April/May. We need to get another one going soon. It's hard since the mods here don't like us posting meets outside of the 'Tristate' forum, which almost no one looks at so it's hard to get anyone. We need to make a facebook group or something...


I see. Well I'm sure we'll figure something. Like, today I washed my car for a get together at so and so location and time if any one is interested

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MTJ061289 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BRxHBgzwAg&feature=
> 
> Took a short video.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


:thumbup: Nice one Matt. I remember that road. I use to take it to school 
I am starting to feel peer pressure to get tuned. You and Mike are already on Stage 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MTJ061289 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BRxHBgzwAg&feature=
> 
> Took a short video.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Nice run man :thumbup:


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> MTJ061289 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BRxHBgzwAg&feature=
> ...


Have you driven/driven in a tuned car? Night and day. It's addicting like crack!

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MTJ061289 said:


> Have you driven/driven in a tuned car? Night and day. It's addicting like crack!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


If i tell you why i am not tuned you will think i am crazy. I am waiting for my intake manifold to go out (very common 09-10 TSI years) on stock setup. This way i can have it replaced under warranty  . Yes i know, i am :screwy:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> If i tell you why i am not tuned you will think i am crazy. I am waiting for my intake manifold to go out (very common 09-10 TSI years) on stock setup. This way i can have it replaced under warranty  . Yes i know, i am :screwy:


They cant do anything if ur tuned and it goes out....its a common and well known problem, regardless of tune or not theyll have to fix it....i remember reading a while back that there's actually an extended warranty on that piece alone, i believe until 100 or 120K....the DSG has the same its one or the other miles


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> They cant do anything if ur tuned and it goes out....its a common and well known problem, regardless of tune or not theyll have to fix it....i remember reading a while back that there's actually an extended warranty on that piece alone, i believe until 100 or 120K....the DSG has the same its one or the other miles


The letter I got from VW said that the extended warranty for this particular issue would be void/invalid if the vehicle was tuned/other than stock. I think this is a load of crap :sly: but that is what it said in plain Engrish. Which sucks because I got the letter a week after going Stage II.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Excited for my Unitronic Cable to come tomorrow. They now have the setup where if you buy their cable for $100 you can install the tune yourself at home!!! Not a bad deal since APR doesn't make a tune for my ECU and the closest unitronic dealer is over a 4 hour round trip. Very excited to see the gains on my 2009 VR6 4motion


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ADennis said:


> The letter I got from VW said that the extended warranty for this particular issue would be void/invalid if the vehicle was tuned/other than stock. I think this is a load of crap :sly: but that is what it said in plain Engrish. Which sucks because I got the letter a week after going Stage II.


If that's true that is BS....a tune and what not doesn't have any affect on the manifold....its a design flaw on their part....maybe depending on the dealership and their friendliness (or lack there of) to mods they would still do the work


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> If that's true that is BS....a tune and what not doesn't have any affect on the manifold....its a design flaw on their part....maybe depending on the dealership and their friendliness (or lack there of) to mods they would still do the work


I can only hope that nothing happens to it. I don't plan on getting rid of this car any time soon. If it does fail I guess I'll find out if my dealership is mod friendly or not.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ADennis said:


> I can only hope that nothing happens to it. I don't plan on getting rid of this car any time soon. If it does fail I guess I'll find out if my dealership is mod friendly or not.


Yea luckily mine are....but i still would rather not have to go there for this problem....GL to u if u have to :beer:


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Really!!! You now have the ability to tune without taking it to a dealer? I think maybe that won't be for all ECUs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

made a build thread Comfort Coupe on Air


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ADennis said:


> The letter I got from VW said that the extended warranty for this particular issue would be void/invalid if the vehicle was tuned/other than stock. I think this is a load of crap :sly: but that is what it said in plain Engrish. Which sucks because I got the letter a week after going Stage II.


I guess it all comes down to dealership but with my luck i will pay


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Car went into limp mode about 2 mile from the dealer. I drove it straight there. they replaced all for coil packs, had me in and out in under 20 minutes. APR should really consider adding coil packs to their kits.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

waltern said:


> Car went into limp mode about 2 mile from the dealer. I drove it straight there. they replaced all for coil packs, had me in and out in under 20 minutes. APR should really consider adding coil packs to their kits.


Just get the R8 coil packs and you'll be good


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*Got the CC a new friend!*

Didn't technically do anything, but the wife and I purchased a MKVI GTI to park next to it! :laugh:


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

How have you guys blacked out the upper brushed window trim?
Tried dipping it today but didn't come out too great. Also, the edges look too sharp to vinyl wrap it. 
How would I remove it?


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man clean that engine bay


You leave my engine bay alone!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raul0315 (Nov 9, 2013)

ColumbusCC said:


> Excited for my Unitronic Cable to come tomorrow. They now have the setup where if you buy their cable for $100 you can install the tune yourself at home!!! Not a bad deal since APR doesn't make a tune for my ECU and the closest unitronic dealer is over a 4 hour round trip. Very excited to see the gains on my 2009 VR6 4motion


Looking forward to hear the results!! (and if it works out great maybe even do the same)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

coachpalmer said:


> Really!!! You now have the ability to tune without taking it to a dealer? I think maybe that won't be for all ECUs


His V6 is able to be flashed from the OBD2 port, I believe, which makes it possible.

On the 2.0T CC though, it HAS TO initally be bench flashed....._THEN_ you can can upload different tunes via the OBDII port after that.

So if you want Unitronic Stage 1, you have to go to a dealer for that no matter what. Then if you buy the Uni Connect thing.....you can upgrade to Stage 2, at home, using the device


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> His V6 is able to be flashed from the OBD2 port, I believe, which makes it possible.
> 
> On the 2.0T CC though, it HAS TO initally be bench flashed....._THEN_ you can can upload different tunes via the OBDII port after that.
> 
> So if you want Unitronic Stage 1, you have to go to a dealer for that no matter what. Then if you buy the Uni Connect thing.....you can upgrade to Stage 2, at home, using the device


Exactly snobrdrdan! APR advertises they have a tune for the VR6 but they actually don't for my car. They needed the ECU box code which is just the program on the factory ECU and SW version. I checked with them and they do not make a tune for mine. They stated MED9 and MED17 which mine is but still they don't have one. The only option with APR was to remove my ECU, send it in and let them build a tune for it, then send it back and install in my car. I wasn't looking to do all that so I researched Unitronic. Their customer service was A+++ I have called them a few times in Canada and they were very very helpful. I provided the ECU info and they have it for my car already loaded in their database. The cable is on the FedEx truck now to be delivered any moment this morning and then I can plug it in and it will download the new tune from their server. Not ALL can be flashed through the OBDII port but they said that's mostly the 2010. Either way the cable will allow the user to record performance info and do future upgrades such as stage 1+ or stage 2 etc.... I figured $100 wasn't bad price for convenience of doing at my own home. 

I will be sure to post a review after I get it on how the install was and if it's easy to do.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Since we've tapped on the the topic of oil catch cans, here's one that I found on Ebay for cheap made of carbon fiber. Pretty cool looking, if you ask me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/190957188380


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Exactly snobrdrdan! APR advertises they have a tune for the VR6 but they actually don't for my car. They needed the ECU box code which is just the program on the factory ECU and SW version. I checked with them and they do not make a tune for mine. They stated MED9 and MED17 which mine is but still they don't have one. The only option with APR was to remove my ECU, send it in and let them build a tune for it, then send it back and install in my car. I wasn't looking to do all that so I researched Unitronic. Their customer service was A+++ I have called them a few times in Canada and they were very very helpful. I provided the ECU info and they have it for my car already loaded in their database. The cable is on the FedEx truck now to be delivered any moment this morning and then I can plug it in and it will download the new tune from their server. Not ALL can be flashed through the OBDII port but they said that's mostly the 2010. Either way the cable will allow the user to record performance info and do future upgrades such as stage 1+ or stage 2 etc.... I figured $100 wasn't bad price for convenience of doing at my own home.
> 
> I will be sure to post a review after I get it on how the install was and if it's easy to do.


That is really awesome. Would you be able to reflash back to stock in case you were going to the dealer for some warranty work perhaps? And then reflash again back to your tune once the dealer work was done? 
If so that is well worth the price. Especially since a lot of tuners charge a fee to get reflashed if the dealer clears your tune.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Since we've tapped on the the topic of oil catch cans, here's one that I found on Ebay for cheap made of carbon fiber. Pretty cool looking, if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/190957188380


That looks good man and good price too.i dont know about the transparent hose but thats a cheap swap.go for it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

One thing though,this can has 2 ports on it mine from BSH got 3 and i thing (not sure) that for our cars we need the ine with 3 ports.
Take a look on mine


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

talja10 said:


> That looks good man and good price too.i dont know about the transparent hose but thats a cheap swap.go for it.


I bought one from amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F0VRNEK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It should be coming this week so I'll be buying hoses etc to put this in. seems to be straight forward (take pcv hose out, put it between pcv to the intake with new hose). since I saw oil on the pcv line when I put on the CAI, sure this can help reduce oil going in.....

and question, where is each line connecting to? (since you have 3 hose, I can't make out on one line where it's going)


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

coolie569 said:


> That is really awesome. Would you be able to reflash back to stock in case you were going to the dealer for some warranty work perhaps? And then reflash again back to your tune once the dealer work was done?
> If so that is well worth the price. Especially since a lot of tuners charge a fee to get reflashed if the dealer clears your tune.


Thats what they told me from Unitronic.... since my car is a CPO that was important to me. Still have over a year left on my warranty.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Its pretty simple as long as u have all and the right components.i got mine from a member here and it came with everything u need.i dont see in your amazon can the components which they have to be specifically for our pipes and ports.
Here is what u need read the parts listing.
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-%2d-FSI-Competition-Catch-Can-.html


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I guess it all comes down to dealership but with my luck i will pay


Rule #1: Find that one cool service adviser, and stick with them for life. They control the keys to warranty claims, labor rates, etc.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Its pretty simple as long as u have all and the right components.i got mine from a member here and it came with everything u need.i dont see in your amazon can the components which they have to be specifically for our pipes and ports.
> Here is what u need read the parts listing.
> http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-%2d-FSI-Competition-Catch-Can-.html


Gotcha, you got plate also. I'm just putting the can between pcv pipe (seems to be one that out from engine to intake) so that also help reduce the oil going to intake and turbo. it's a square can. sure I need to get different plug to fit larger diameter hoses on. mount location is same as your BSH one.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I guess it all comes down to dealership but with my luck i will pay


We live in Jersey, aka we have Linden VW. They're pretty much the most mod friendly dealer there is. Ken Pascatore is the main mod/service guy there. They're actually HPA's main distributor and have all sorts of big turbo/crazy modded cars laying around their lot. Definitely take it there or at least check with Ken on what they could/would do for you with modding. He's on these forums, mainly in the Tri-State section.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes thereis one from the pcv to the intake manifold which right now on mine has a block cup.but u can still run 1 out from there and make a join on the can.(2 hoses in one port)


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Thats what they told me from Unitronic.... since my car is a CPO that was important to me. Still have over a year left on my warranty.


That is really cool. I'm in the same boat I have exactly one year left on my warranty and it's always in the back of mind that the dealer is going to void the warranty because of mods. 

I'm going to look up Linden VW now that someone mentioned them.

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

is that catch can you posted a baffled design? if not, i think its worth it to spend the extra bucks on a baffled one.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Its pretty simple as long as u have all and the right components.i got mine from a member here and it came with everything u need.i dont see in your amazon can the components which they have to be specifically for our pipes and ports.
> Here is what u need read the parts listing.
> http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-%2d-FSI-Competition-Catch-Can-.html


289.... is a good deal...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the one on the link its for a FSI engine not sure but still its got all the components u need instead of make in them


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

UNITRONIC TUNE DONE !!!!! on VR6 4motion. I will post a longer review after I go test drive it in a few minutes but as for the install.... The cable came and you have to go to their site to download the software / drivers. It was very straight forward with only 10 pages (pics included) of HOW TO INSTALL the software. I ran upon one hiccup with the device drivers because they haven't been signed by Microsoft just yet (so new of a product) but they helped me work around it and John at Unitronic was great getting the install to go thru just fine. Everything installed and the flash itself maybe too 10-15 minutes. The key was not to rush and READ READ READ what the screen is telling you to do. I'm about to go drive it for the first time but definitely worth the purchase of the cable.... plus the benefit to upgrade the tune later from home again! 

Thanks UNITRONIC!!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> UNITRONIC TUNE DONE !!!!! on VR6 4motion. I will post a longer review after I go test drive it in a few minutes but as for the install.... The cable came and you have to go to their site to download the software / drivers. It was very straight forward with only 10 pages (pics included) of HOW TO INSTALL the software. I ran upon one hiccup with the device drivers because they haven't been signed by Microsoft just yet (so new of a product) but they helped me work around it and John at Unitronic was great getting the install to go thru just fine. Everything installed and the flash itself maybe too 10-15 minutes. The key was not to rush and READ READ READ what the screen is telling you to do. I'm about to go drive it for the first time but definitely worth the purchase of the cable.... plus the benefit to upgrade the tune later from home again!
> 
> Thanks UNITRONIC!!!


U mentioned canada dod u get it from pfaff tunning?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> We live in Jersey, aka we have Linden VW. They're pretty much the most mod friendly dealer there is. Ken Pascatore is the main mod/service guy there. They're actually HPA's main distributor and have all sorts of big turbo/crazy modded cars laying around their lot. Definitely take it there or at least check with Ken on what they could/would do for you with modding. He's on these forums, mainly in the Tri-State section.


I used to go there but i lost my trust in Linden VW. However i didnt deal with Ken but some other people there. Its long story i can tell you sometimes later. I dont even trust them with oil change, seriously. 
I take my car to Douglas VW and i am very happy with them. They are less tuner friendly but they can bend rules little bit since they are APR dealer as well.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I used to go there but i lost my trust in Linden VW. However i didnt deal with Ken but some other people there. Its long story i can tell you sometimes later. I dont even trust them with oil change, seriously.
> I take my car to Douglas VW and i am very happy with them. They are less tuner friendly but they can bend rules little bit since they are APR dealer as well.


Wow, that's surprising to hear. I actually got tuned by Toms River VW since they had availability since Linden VW was down at Wookies in the Woods that week. So that's another mod friendly dealer for anyone else reading. 

Also, I put up a vid of my remote start in action, still gotta get the tutorial done. I'll try for tomorrow:


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

_For effect: Read this in the voice of an African-American Baptist Minister:_

Yesterday...I had a chance encounter with some form of devil rock in the road. 

Yes, I must say 'some form...of DEVIL rock' as it was surely of a chemical make-up not currently known to science; A rock showing characteristics and emotionsss!!??! A rock of such density and SUCH LUST!, that it knowingly and willingly rocked it's way into the path of my beautiful CC and punched a hole through, not only the tire, but the rim as well.

Exhibit A









Exhibit B









Witness A









Luckily, I was due for tires anyhow, but now, due to this act of the devil and his many minions, you can now acquire one, two, or even THREE, of my otherwise perfect Mallory 18's while I make the jump up to 20's.

Seriously though, does anyone want to buy the 3 Mallory's off of me? PM me with an offer.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

talja10 said:


> U mentioned canada dod u get it from pfaff tunning?


No I had a dealer in Grand Rapids Michigan order and ship it to me, but Unitronic is located in Canada.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*One question Mike- Auto Start*

I notice you are in the car and you did 3 press of the close button to start and shut of the car. How does it work if you outside do you autostart it then open the door ( do you just press the open button after it has started)??

Cant wait for you to post instructions to see if I can take this DIY project


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I added LED DRL bulbs in my CC, now I have an light bulb error So I ordered two inline 25w resisters and thermal tape so I can hopefully satisfy the car's nanny system.
However, the leds look so good I will keep them in until my resisters arrive.:thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> One thing though,this can has 2 ports on it mine from BSH got 3 and i thing (not sure) that for our cars we need the ine with 3 ports.
> Take a look on mine


For our engine we need the competition catch can from BSH, 3 ports.


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

I installed the LED interior kit and puddle light LED's from DeAutoKey. They look GREAT!:thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

coachpalmer said:


> I notice you are in the car and you did 3 press of the close button to start and shut of the car. How does it work if you outside do you autostart it then open the door ( do you just press the open button after it has started)??
> 
> Cant wait for you to post instructions to see if I can take this DIY project


After it has been started, you just press unlock, get in the car, push the key into the dash and drive off. The engine won't cut out unless you touch the brake BEFORE you put the key in the dash.

I should be able to get the DIY up tomorrow. Definitely before Saturday.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Auto start*

Awesome Mike- can't wait


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Wow, that's surprising to hear. I actually got tuned by Toms River VW since they had availability since Linden VW was down at Wookies in the Woods that week. So that's another mod friendly dealer for anyone else reading.
> 
> Also, I put up a vid of my remote start in action, still gotta get the tutorial done. I'll try for tomorrow:


I googleed this remote start system. Viper smartstart. Do you have to pay a monthly service to use it?


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

Got my shs's in the mail from kw today


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

DiegosAnotherr1 said:


> I googleed this remote start system. Viper smartstart. Do you have to pay a monthly service to use it?


Only if you get SmartStart, which is an add-on module that lets you start it from your smartphone anywhere in the world. That runs about $60/year but it does give you free Motor Club 24/7/365 tow/roadside assistance, which is nice. If you just want the remote start from the keyfob, there's no extras to buy/monthly fee, you just buy the Xpresskit for $50 and you're done.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Passatryde said:


> Got my shs's in the mail from kw today


Welcome to the club 
Did they run any sale on em?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Passatryde said:


> Got my shs's in the mail from kw today


Welcome to the club 
Did they run any sale on em?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

xterrain said:


> Exhibit B


 I would not have even thought that was possible without seeing pictures. No one else is completely amazed by this!? Perhaps I'm easily amazed.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

CC is gone. Company gave me a 2013 Chevy Avalanche LTZ 4x4. Sails the CC for $18000. Was a 2010 sport with 74k on it. Sad to see it go. But don't need an extra car or the payment.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> CC is gone. Company gave me a 2013 Chevy Avalanche LTZ 4x4. Sails the CC for $18000. Was a 2010 sport with 74k on it. Sad to see it go. But don't need an extra car or the payment.


Let the parting out begin ))


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

cook0066 said:


> CC is gone. Company gave me a 2013 Chevy Avalanche LTZ 4x4. Sails the CC for $18000. Was a 2010 sport with 74k on it. Sad to see it go. But don't need an extra car or the payment.


Wow, you sold your '10 or $18,000 with that many miles? Maybe I should sell mine while I am ahead :laugh:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

MTJ061289 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BRxHBgzwAg&feature=
> 
> Took a short video.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


I also want to share a video:






:laugh:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

giecsar said:


> I also want to share a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No side curtain airbags? weird.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

sk8too said:


> No side curtain airbags? weird.


I watched that video after I bought my 2010 CC , but I noticed on the crash safety website that performed the test that the dummy in that car received only minor leg injuries even though the curtain air bag did not deploy, and was given a good score for injuries. However, the safety equipment score took a big hit though. But the most important thing is that the dummy survived a pretty nasty wreck without all the safety gear working, at least Volkswagen did something right is building the CC:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Today I changed my cabin filter, which turned out to be the most frustrating 5 minutes of my day. However, it was due to my own laziness because I did not removed the lower console trim and tried to bend the filter into the hole. It worked but next time I will just remove the trim. I also ordered a VCDS from Ross Tech today, so I should get it this Saturday Next, I will change the rear brake pads before they eat my rotors.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did some DIP


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Did some DIP


Any tips on taking off that chrome part?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

Stero1D said:


> Welcome to the club
> Did they run any sale on em?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.



yeah thanks! they matched the sale price over the summer


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Any tips on taking off that chrome part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


There are 2 srews beside each side of the hood locker so total of 4 i believe they are t20 or t30 after u take them off just pull out the hole grill and prey off from the sides.i didnt remove the hole piece i just open it a bit so i can get to the clips of the aluminum piece and u gonna see the clips that belong to the trim.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Passatryde said:


> yeah thanks! they matched the sale price over the summer


Wow lucky u!!!! Whn is the instal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, definitely message me when you are ready. Also, to update, I worked with Directed's engineering guys (company that makes the DB-ALL/Viper/SmartStart) and they gave me developer access to a new version of the firmware that is in testing right now (3.37) and it completely fixes the false positive brake signal that it was putting out. So now it works perfectly.
> 
> For us automatic guys, all we need now is about $60 worth of parts and you can have remote start from your factory keyfob using only the Xpresskit DB-ALL (About $50 on ebay) + Xpresskit RF LUB (Antenna ring, about $10 on ebay). Connects with 6 wires and done. Then you can add SmartStart from smartphone at any time with just one extra attachment that plugs into the Xpresskit (VSM200/250, ~$90+ on ebay).
> 
> ...




That's amazing man! Congrats on that long research! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my GTI Steering wheel yesterday and will plan to install it this weekend. Any tips on how to make the process easier?

Also, what are my options in replacing the bottom decal that says gti?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Got my GTI Steering wheel yesterday and will plan to install it this weekend. Any tips on how to make the process easier?
> 
> Also, what are my options in replacing the bottom decal that says gti?
> 
> ...


Buy R-Line badge for the wheel.... off ebay!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Buy R-Line badge for the wheel.... off ebay!


Was that the wheel you thought I should buy?


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

Took the wheels off for rebuilding, steplips and barrels, ill finally be in the 20" club


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

van33 said:


> Got my GTI Steering wheel yesterday and will plan to install it this weekend. Any tips on how to make the process easier?
> 
> Also, what are my options in replacing the bottom decal that says gti?
> 
> ...


Be careful with the air bag clips. I busted one of mine when i pulled it off a second time. now the air bag wont sit correctly. :banghead::banghead::banghead: ive tried to epoxy it three times with no luck. :banghead::banghead::banghead: im gonna try some fiberglass cloth with the epoxy next.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

giecsar said:


> I also want to share a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dip is Done


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Dip is Done


Looks good brah!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good brah!



+1


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*anyone in dallas?*

I feel like im all alone out here


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

datsprite said:


> I feel like im all alone out here


Why man?


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

datsprite said:


> I feel like im all alone out here


I'm here in Austin and I feel all alone too. :beer::beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

L8Train said:


> Be careful with the air bag clips. I busted one of mine when i pulled it off a second time. now the air bag wont sit correctly. :banghead::banghead::banghead: ive tried to epoxy it three times with no luck. :banghead::banghead::banghead: im gonna try some fiberglass cloth with the epoxy next.


I busted mine on my first attempt and drove with a lopsided airbag until a replacement came in. Now I know to always make sure those white pieces are properly seated on the airbag and not stuck inside the damn wheel.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

giecsar said:


> I also want to share a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Did anyone else see the A4 or the Camry? Their A-pillars gave way! I'm glad I drive a CC, even if the door might fall off in a collision. :sly:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

munnarg said:


> I busted mine on my first attempt and drove with a lopsided airbag until a replacement came in. Now I know to always make sure those white pieces are properly seated on the airbag and not stuck inside the damn wheel.


I just cant justify another $300 for an air bag. just rollin lopsided for now. I wish i could buy just the plastic plate and clips separately.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

L8Train said:


> I just cant justify another $300 for an air bag. just rollin lopsided for now. I wish i could buy just the plastic plate and clips separately.


This thing? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-n...olo-emblemed-car-airbag-cover/1380700976.html


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> This thing? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-n...olo-emblemed-car-airbag-cover/1380700976.html


no 
it is the hard plastic on the back side of the airbag that holds the air bag on the steering wheel. see this thread i broke the same one http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...issue-and-resolution&highlight=steering+wheel
I haven't looked very hard on aliexpress but it looks like they might have one hidden in the depths.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Got my carbon side mirrors today. Tried to install and I F'ed up a clip inside, and now they don't seem to stay on very well.:banghead: I am trying to make a fix and try again.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Stage 2 tuned today...........


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

L8Train said:


> Be careful with the air bag clips. I busted one of mine when i pulled it off a second time. now the air bag wont sit correctly. :banghead::banghead::banghead: ive tried to epoxy it three times with no luck. :banghead::banghead::banghead: im gonna try some fiberglass cloth with the epoxy next.



As my youngest boy says "that's a bad choice."

Replace it. Your life may depend on it.


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was just watching the crash test video, I wonder why the headrests are removed?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Be careful with the air bag clips. I busted one of mine when i pulled it off a second time. now the air bag wont sit correctly. :banghead::banghead::banghead: ive tried to epoxy it three times with no luck. :banghead::banghead::banghead: im gonna try some fiberglass cloth with the epoxy next.


Any tips on how to install it w/o the possibility of breaking any clips? I'm getting worried now :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Dip is Done


V clean work. Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

L8Train said:


> no
> it is the hard plastic on the back side of the airbag that holds the air bag on the steering wheel. see this thread i broke the same one http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...issue-and-resolution&highlight=steering+wheel
> I haven't looked very hard on aliexpress but it looks like they might have one hidden in the depths.


Unfortunately I think you'll have to spring for a new airbag. Just remember to put the white pieces on the airbag itself and make sure they're seated properly before installing.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Installed the rear lip


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

<a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg"/></a>

Not sure if I posted everything yet
Since mid-summer adds

H&R Ultra Lows
Audi A7/A8 20"
R-Line side skirts
GFB DV+ (still on fence about this one)
Switched from APR K04 tune to GIAC.
Added DSG tune


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

How do you like the DSG tune? Is that the Uni tune, or the GIAC as well?


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*lovely rims*

love those rims


S WORD said:


> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Not sure if I posted everything yet
> Since mid-summer adds
> ...


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Not sure if I posted everything yet
> Since mid-summer adds
> ...


Looking good bro! If I remember correctly I was one of the first people to see this picture


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

coachpalmer said:


> love those rims


+1, pretty nice wheels man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guys!

What do you think about these wheels?










Thanks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

xterrain said:


> How do you like the DSG tune? Is that the Uni tune, or the GIAC as well?


I had Unitronic Stage II DSG tune on my VW Jetta MKV and I loved it! There's a GIAC and a HPA DSG tune as well!

HPA's DSG tune is the real thing but it costs an arm and a leg!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Not sure if I posted everything yet
> Since mid-summer adds
> ...


Looking good bro! If I remember correctly I was one of the first people to see this picture


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Not sure if I posted everything yet
> Since mid-summer adds
> ...


Looks great bro, i love the new wheel and suspension set up....glad u made the switch to a real tune also  



xterrain said:


> How do you like the DSG tune? Is that the Uni tune, or the GIAC as well?


Its GIAC DSG tune 



BETOGLI said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> What do you think about these wheels?
> 
> ...


Are the wheels going on the wife's CC?.... they might be too crazy and aggressive for the CC imho


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> What do you think about these wheels?
> 
> ...


I actually think those will look pretty sweet on the CC. What are their specs?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

coachpalmer said:


> love those rims


Me too. I have a set for sale. 



BETOGLI said:


> +1, pretty nice wheels man!


Thanks. I had to have them. I kind of want Q7 wheels now but not sure about doing adapter/spacer.



RICO85 said:


> Looking good bro! If I remember correctly I was one of the first people to see this picture


Thanks Rico. Your car is looking pretty ****ing sweet as well. 



AZ_CC said:


> Looks great bro, i love the new wheel and suspension set up....glad u made the switch to a real tune also
> Its GIAC DSG tune


Ultra lows are just that. This is pretty much the highest setting.
The wheels are freaking flush. I think I may tone it back on either spacer up front or raise front a tiny bit if I can. You can't really tell how close it is until you see it in person. Everyone tries to finger my gap. Ohh you nasty!
Switching to GIAC was a no brainier. 
Getting dsg tune was too. Still getting slight hesitation from stop and roll. Most dsg quirks are gone tho. Launch control is amazing. S is way way way more acceptable to drive in. Very aggressive. M is also great no unneeded kick downs.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

nice setup, S WORD. Which dealer did you go for the GIAC tune? 

i'm also thinking switching from REVO to GIAC if there is end of the year promotion.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

S WORD said:


> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4a4918d7-0f83-4ddd-859e-81b2ccb591c8_zps550321ad.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Not sure if I posted everything yet
> Since mid-summer adds
> ...


You did notch your passenger side, right?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Car looks nice with A7 wheels , did GIAC dealer so the launch control for you or they make you do it on your own using VCDS ? When I did my DSG tune the dealer wouldn't do the launch control it's there but they told me I'm on my own for that setting !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Took this pic..


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Took this pic..


Cool turns and fogs!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


>





NRGCC said:


> Took this pic..


Pretty nice cars and pics!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Cool turns and fogs!!


+1, are those turn signals from Achtung! Website?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Installed new headlight. Thanks to Peterek

and some pics we took


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice broken links I love it!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Nice broken links I love it!


fixed it. works?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Good job Peter!!! Nice pix!!!

RLineTx good shot i love it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

tellonr said:


> fixed it. works?


Yep and looking good too! link to led drl?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

winter mode... oh wait it's been like this since the beginning of September


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Good job Peter!!! Nice pix!!!
> 
> RLineTx good shot i love it!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> winter mode... oh wait it's been like this since the beginning of September


Sweet picture!!!

Why winter mode if no snow/ice?))





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Lifted my turd up an inch for winter. Currently sitting at 24.25" FTG.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet picture!!!
> 
> Why winter mode if no snow/ice?))
> 
> ...


This is winter mode stance?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered GFB DV+


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered GFB DV+


 looks like u had a threesome haha.let me know if its worth or not.cheers


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

I was leaking some sort of fluid on the ground, not a lot but enough to start making a mess when you park in the same spot at work every day. I took the car in a found that I was leaking DSG fluid from the filter housing. So... instead of replacing the piece of plastic with another piece of plastic, I opted to get USP's new DSG Cool Flow Aluminum Filter Housing.



http://www.uspmotorsports.com/DSG-Cool-Flow-Aluminum-Filter-Housing.html


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Installed my PNP euro switch and my Höen low beams and fogs :-D











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Lights look good Darryl :thumbup: now update ur sig already and stop sand baggin


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Successfully navigated puddles that Serge would've stalled in over the weekend! +1 for the non-low team Daily Driver team! :laugh: :sly: :thumbup:eace:

/hope nobody from Chi got stalled/flooded


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Successfully navigated puddles that Serge would've stalled in over the weekend! +1 for the non-low team Daily Driver team! :laugh: :sly: :thumbup:eace:
> 
> /hope nobody from Chi got stalled/flooded





GeoVDub said:


> Successfully navigated puddles that Serge would've stalled in over the weekend! +1 for the non-low team Daily Driver team! :laugh: :sly: :thumbup:eace:
> 
> /hope nobody from Chi got stalled/flooded


Lmao, V6 Trakkktor driver talking here....  I went out for R32/R20 meet yday in mid day and was just fine... U live in Flood Area thats ur problem  Time to move to better area!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao, V6 Trakkktor driver talking here....  I went out for R32/R20 meet yday in mid day and was just fine... U live in Flood Area thats ur problem  Time to move to better area!


I'd rather deal with floods than massive blowdowns! Glad you weren't stuck somewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> nice setup, S WORD. Which dealer did you go for the GIAC tune?
> 
> i'm also thinking switching from REVO to GIAC if there is end of the year promotion.


AU Tuning took car of me. They did the tune and DV+ install, went to GIAC for the dsg stuff.
Definitely smoother more linear power than APR. 



Mantvis said:


> You did notch your passenger side, right?


Yes sir. With Ultra Lows it is pretty much mandatory unless you like hitting your axle all the time. Now i am hitting rim to fender. Ohh the low life problems.



Toma23 said:


> Car looks nice with A7 wheels , did GIAC dealer so the launch control for you or they make you do it on your own using VCDS ? When I did my DSG tune the dealer wouldn't do the launch control it's there but they told me I'm on my own for that setting !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My DSG tune was done at the GIAC HQ. Was able to speak to Garrett and Austin for quite some time.
I know Garrett really wanted to set me up with launch control. He kept saying it. Then Austin ran something after they had installed DSG tune. Maybe that is what he was doing. Launch control is amazing btw for anyone that doesn't have it. 

Here is an example:
APR K04 tune, no luanch control cold tire 0-60: 6.6s
First try GIAC tune/dsg, with launch control and cold tires 0-60: 5.94s

I spun all the way thru 2nd.

I was on the fence with DV+ but am slowly liking it more and more. just some weird things to get used to. With a DV relocate kit apparently it works well so those with nonAPR K04s should have a blast with it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> AU Tuning took car of me. They did the tune and DV+ install, went to GIAC for the dsg stuff.
> Definitely smoother more linear power than APR.
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ cnt wait to add DV+ to my CTS Kit!!! 

Need Dsg tune AsAp:facepalm:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> My DSG tune was done at the GIAC HQ. Was able to speak to Garrett and Austin for quite some time.
> I know Garrett really wanted to set me up with launch control. He kept saying it. Then Austin ran something after they had installed DSG tune. Maybe that is what he was doing. Launch control is amazing btw for anyone that doesn't have it.
> 
> Here is an example:
> ...


GIAC for the win!!!! :thumbup:

Ill be getting me a DV+ for Christmas too


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DV+ is growing deeply in the VW Community!

I read threads regarding to GFB Customer Service and it looks to be really fantastic!

I think I grab my self a DV+... Lets make a Group Buy and that'll really awesome.

Cheers Gals & Guys!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DV+ is growing deeply in the VW Community!

I read threads regarding to GFB Customer Service and it looks to be really fantastic!

I think I grab my self a DV+... Lets make a Group Buy and that'll really awesome.

Cheers Gals & Guys!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ cnt wait to add DV+ to my CTS Kit!!!
> 
> Need Dsg tune AsAp:facepalm:





AZ_CC said:


> GIAC for the win!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Ill be getting me a DV+ for Christmas too





BETOGLI said:


> DV+ is growing deeply in the VW Community!
> 
> I read threads regarding to GFB Customer Service and it looks to be really fantastic!
> 
> ...


Yeah was trying to talk Sean out of wanting one the other day. Just there are some weird things I noticed. At constant pedal pressure usually low speed I noticed some slight power surging. I believe this is occuring because not enough boost to open valve correctly. Then on some shifts in low boost the car lags slightly. Not enough that a passanger would feel it but enough that even Raz at AU tuning felt it on our test drive. Lastly I get tons more turbo flutter at lower RPMs. I used to only get it in one gear not 1-3 I prety much get it depending on my driving style. 

Basically what I told Sean was it holds boost on the top end amazingly. The power delivery to the car is very linear. The only issue is that you loose slight comfort in the daily driving like i mentioned above. Slight changes in driving style can help fix the issues. But it is still a trade off product not just better all around. on golfmk6.com there are tons of guys saying with the relocate kit the DV+ is golden. I bought the apr K04 just to not have a relocate kit but now might be time. The new noise from the DV+ is also kinda cool. with DSG it is more of a CRACK noise than a whoosh noise. 

I am running the extra spring helper currently. Might try it without the extra spring to see if it is any better. 

And serge you def need the DSG tune. Launch control: Check, fast ass shifts: check, better shifts with no start stop clunks in gear box: Check (not 100% but like 90-95% cured)


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Lights look good Darryl :thumbup: now update ur sig already and stop sand baggin


It's different on my Mac lol. I'm too lazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I changed out my factory air filter for a AFE dry performance air filter tonight. I will test it out on my commute to work tomorrow.:laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

dracer219 said:


> Installed my PNP euro switch and my Höen low beams and fogs :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have same setup and I am loving it. I tried maaaany different bulbs and these have best light output, color and lifetime


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

S WORD said:


> AU Tuning took car of me. They did the tune and DV+ install, went to GIAC for the dsg stuff.
> Definitely smoother more linear power than APR.
> 
> 
> ...



Poor K04 
My Unitronic 1+ does it in 5.6ish on 215 tires also cold


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Yeah was trying to talk Sean out of wanting one the other day. Just there are some weird things I noticed. At constant pedal pressure usually low speed I noticed some slight power surging. I believe this is occuring because not enough boost to open valve correctly. Then on some shifts in low boost the car lags slightly. Not enough that a passanger would feel it but enough that even Raz at AU tuning felt it on our test drive. Lastly I get tons more turbo flutter at lower RPMs. I used to only get it in one gear not 1-3 I prety much get it depending on my driving style.
> 
> Basically what I told Sean was it holds boost on the top end amazingly. The power delivery to the car is very linear. The only issue is that you loose slight comfort in the daily driving like i mentioned above. Slight changes in driving style can help fix the issues. But it is still a trade off product not just better all around. on golfmk6.com there are tons of guys saying with the relocate kit the DV+ is golden. I bought the apr K04 just to not have a relocate kit but now might be time. The new noise from the DV+ is also kinda cool. with DSG it is more of a CRACK noise than a whoosh noise.
> 
> ...



Hi man,

Thank you very much the input! At first the relocated DV's where the ones having issues as well as some cars with OEM K04 turbo; now with the new redesign it seems to be all the way around!

When I had my VW Jetta MKV it did an Unitronic DSG Stage II Tune and it was simply awesome!

Thanks again!


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Poor K04
> My Unitronic 1+ does it in 5.6ish on 215 tires also cold


Wow, is that with the DSG tune as welll? That's something I like to hear! A Uni Stage 1+ engine and DSG tune are next on my list, so I'm glad you shared that. As a comparison, a stock '13 Golf R runs 0-60 in 5.5s with AWD and 225's, so with warmer 225's or 235's your car could be another .10 or .20 seconds quicker off the line. That's impressive and makes me love the CC even more.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet picture!!!
> 
> Why winter mode if no snow/ice?))
> 
> ...


I see people putting stock wheels and such on, raising their csr for the winter... I'm over here with air ride that had stock wheels since day one lol.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Poor K04
> My Unitronic 1+ does it in 5.6ish on 215 tires also cold


Now I wanna see my time...UNI 2..


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Winter mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Winter mode...in Chicago...with stock conti's? dafuq?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Winter mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I already miss your old rims... :grinsanta:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Here is an example:
> APR K04 tune, no luanch control cold tire 0-60: 6.6s
> First try GIAC tune/dsg, with launch control and cold tires 0-60: 5.94s


Just curious, what are you using to record these times?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> I changed out my factory air filter for a AFE dry performance air filter tonight


Same here, except on my Tiguan 


Have a new intake as well that just showed up.....don't know if I'll put it on before winter or not though


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Winter mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Did u lift it up?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious, what are you using to record these times?


I took a video, and then with video editing i threw in a stopwatch. Soo as soon as the speed needle starts to move i would start the clock and when it gets to 60 id stop it. Ill post a vid later once i get home


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

xterrain said:


> Wow, is that with the DSG tune as welll? That's something I like to hear! A Uni Stage 1+ engine and DSG tune are next on my list, so I'm glad you shared that. As a comparison, a stock '13 Golf R runs 0-60 in 5.5s with AWD and 225's, so with warmer 225's or 235's your car could be another .10 or .20 seconds quicker off the line. That's impressive and makes me love the CC even more.


No DSG tune, everything is stock except for the uni stge1+ and muffler delete, and i also do have h&r suspension.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Yeah was trying to talk Sean out of wanting one the other day. Just there are some weird things I noticed. At constant pedal pressure usually low speed I noticed some slight power surging. I believe this is occuring because not enough boost to open valve correctly. Then on some shifts in low boost the car lags slightly. Not enough that a passanger would feel it but enough that even Raz at AU tuning felt it on our test drive. Lastly I get tons more turbo flutter at lower RPMs. I used to only get it in one gear not 1-3 I prety much get it depending on my driving style.
> 
> Basically what I told Sean was it holds boost on the top end amazingly. The power delivery to the car is very linear. The only issue is that you loose slight comfort in the daily driving like i mentioned above. Slight changes in driving style can help fix the issues. But it is still a trade off product not just better all around. on golfmk6.com there are tons of guys saying with the relocate kit the DV+ is golden. I bought the apr K04 just to not have a relocate kit but now might be time. The new noise from the DV+ is also kinda cool. with DSG it is more of a CRACK noise than a whoosh noise.
> 
> ...


Yea im just gonna get it and try it....afterall like with the BSH mount, i think its a trade off well worth it in the name of performanc. ...plus the stock turbo could use the help cuz these things lose breath easy up top



dracer219 said:


> It's different on my Mac lol. I'm too lazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EH that dont surpriseme coming from an APR owner :laugh:



Stero1D said:


> Winter mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Wheels look great bro!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Winter mode...in Chicago...with stock conti's? dafuq?


Just rears, bro, cz they are in great condition... on front goes this....











talja10 said:


> Did u lift it up?


nahhhh... its right after it was jacked up and wheels swapped... it sits lowww now..



AZ_CC said:


> EH that dont surpriseme coming from an APR owner :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels look great bro!!!! :thumbup:


thnxx my man!!!! :beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> just curious, what are you using to record these times?



p3 0-60


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered a 8in head unit...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of or seen an upgraded camshaft and or intake manifold? Tried looking stuff up but didn't get anything concrete from it..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or seen an upgraded camshaft and or intake manifold? Tried looking stuff up but didn't get anything concrete from it..


I haven't seen anyone with a aftermarket cam in one of these cars/engines....but i know HPA just came out with an intake manifold for our engines....but at ~$1000 i dont think many ppl are gonna be touching it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> I haven't seen anyone with a aftermarket cam in one of these cars/engines....but i know HPA just came out with an intake manifold for our engines....but at ~$1000 i dont think many ppl are gonna be touching it


Nah comon you know captain miltek will be grabbing it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Nah comon you know captain miltek will be grabbing it


 :laugh:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I know this is beating a dead horse .....but, Stage I w/ APR intake and red coil pack ....LOVE IT!! D-mode, this is how the R-Line should of been sold. S-mode is insane and M-mode just perfect.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Ordered a 8in head unit...
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Which brand and model man?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Which brand and model man?


Found it through the Golfmk6 forum...
http://www.eonon.com/Car-GPS/Specific-Car-GPS/VW/GM5153.html

she looks snappy.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Found it through the Golfmk6 forum...
> http://www.eonon.com/Car-GPS/Specific-Car-GPS/VW/GM5153.html
> 
> she looks snappy.


It seems loaded with features which is nice and the price is decent. But I'm not so sure about the snapiness of the UI. The framerate is way up in the video.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Heres another home grown video of the unit...one model older than the one I linked...in a CC. The guy said all buttons on steering wheel worked (phone, skip, volume, etc...). For the price, Im not complaining. I have bigger plans for it down the road.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xrb...e_gdata_player

Link to thread
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67316

the original unit is not what I bought. Page 4 or 5 is when the new model was introduced to the thread.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

giecsar said:


> It seems loaded with features which is nice and the price is decent. But I'm not so sure about the snapiness of the UI. The framerate is way up in the video.


Me likey Golf R brakes on CC. 

They look amazing! Where's you find them for sale? How about the rears?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Dipped wheels anthracite grey. 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Started it after it sitting overnight at work, drove about 1/4 mile then got a flashing CEL, EPC, and the sound of a tractor. Very little getup/pep, but not limp mode. My guess is coilpack or plugs. ~63k on the odo, always untuned. Waiting for a local dubber to wake up, VAG it, then get it towed to dealer.

FML. Im so tired.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Ordered a 8in head unit...
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


It looks pretty interesting. I'd like to see the screen mirroring in action.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> It looks pretty interesting. I'd like to see the screen mirroring in action.


I'll post a review once installed.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ordered GFB DV


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Ordered GFB DV


Lets us know ur take on it as soon as u install it....santa should be bringing me one for cChristmas this year


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Lets us know ur take on it as soon as u install it....santa should be bringing me one for cChristmas this year


Do u mind to give santa my address too
Of course i will.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Found it through the Golfmk6 forum...
> http://www.eonon.com/Car-GPS/Specific-Car-GPS/VW/GM5153.html
> 
> she looks snappy.


Does it play well with android phones?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

ColumbusCC said:


> Dipped wheels anthracite grey.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_



Me too


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Me too


U need some caliber paint job too 
I would go with black


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Does it play well with android phones?


Hope so....note 2 user, here.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally have DVD and NAV 
Before









After (not the best picture)









If anyones interested i can make a DIY, took photos while installing it


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Interested*

Yep interested!!!


mantvis said:


> finally have dvd and nav
> before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Winter mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I like your winter setup . Here is my winter setup my mk2 GTI ...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Finally have DVD and NAV
> 
> After (not the best picture)
> 
> ...




What model is that?


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Finally have DVD and NAV
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Please start a new DIY thread for this. I'm sure A LOT of folks are interested and could appreciate it. It looks awesome! opcorn:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

What headunit is that?


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

ANS-810 from Audiosources.


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

MHardiman90 said:


> ANS-810 from Audiosources.


Do you need to do anything about the antenna?


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only antenna you have to worry about is GPS which is included and you place under your dash. Don't have to worry about Sirius as it's not supported. Use to have this unit and didn't like the aftermarket graphics though they did try to make it look OEM, it's not. Went back to a new RCD-510 from a 2013 Golf R. 



CaliVWCC said:


> Do you need to do anything about the antenna?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Bought this head unit on ebay for 340 shipped, for the price couldn't be more happier.

Will try to make a DIY on radio removal and installing a new one.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Found it through the Golfmk6 forum...
> http://www.eonon.com/Car-GPS/Specific-Car-GPS/VW/GM5153.html
> 
> she looks snappy.


Looks nice! Please let us know how it works for you!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks nice! Please let us know how it works for you!


Will do.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Bought this head unit on ebay for 340 shipped, for the price couldn't be more happier.
> 
> Will try to make a DIY on radio removal and installing a new one.


That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Anthracite Grey from dipyourcar.com


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Carbon fiber wrapped. and dipped embelm.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Carbon fiber wrapped. and dipped embelm.


Wow, the wrap looks amazing! How did you do it? Did you take it off the car or do it with it on the car?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Pretty cool man! I want a DV+ from them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty cool man! I want a DV+ from them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Order while free shipping )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty cool man! I want a DV+ from them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


So I've been in NYC/jersey city since Monday and have yet to see any low CC's  and a very small number of stanced dubs at all to be honest.. Kind of disappointed considering I go back to soflo tm morning


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> So I've been in NYC/jersey city since Monday and have yet to see any low CC's  and a very small number of stanced dubs at all to be honest.. Kind of disappointed considering I go back to soflo tm morning


The roads in NYC suck lol. Plus NYC is probably the most badge/ brand conscious in the country. Bet you saw tons of BMWs, Audis and Mercedes even if they were old models?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

munnarg said:


> The roads in NYC suck lol. Plus NYC is probably the most badge/ brand conscious in the country. Bet you saw tons of BMWs, Audis and Mercedes even if they were old models?


Yeah roads are **** lol and yes specially mercs and bmws lol makes sense now haha


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> So I've been in NYC/jersey city since Monday and have yet to see any low CC's  and a very small number of stanced dubs at all to be honest.. Kind of disappointed considering I go back to soflo tm morning


Yeah man! I was there a couple of weeks back and didn't see that much VWs.

I believe that both didn't found where the scene is... Also since it's Winter... They must be on winter mod by now.

There I saw a funky matte pink BMW 3XX!
But what a beautiful City ( just been there one time before).


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Order while free shipping )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Where shall I order it from man! These products are from Aussie, right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Where shall I order it from man! These products are from Aussie, right?


Try USP bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Finally have DVD and NAV
> Before
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same unit,it is pretty good, connect your phone via A/V cable and Get bluetooth obd II reader and some app to read codes and sensors


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Where shall I order it from man! These products are from Aussie, right?


Try USP bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Finally have DVD and NAV
> Before
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that looks really nice. :beer::beer: Do you have full steering wheel controls?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

ColumbusCC said:


> Anthracite Grey from dipyourcar.com


Looks great!! Though, did you use a base coat or just straight anthracite, the first picture looks a bit light.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone going to fixx Fest tomorrow? If so catch yours truly in a booth near u!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed my morimoto 55w hid's. Headed into city for vag coding note...

Edit: even after coding, I'm getting a dipped beam error, but not immediately. I drove 30 miles before I got the error. If I shut the lights off and back on, the lights work...wtf?

Thoughts?

Edit^2: should I have coded low beam cold start diagnostics too?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Wow, the wrap looks amazing! How did you do it? Did you take it off the car or do it with it on the car?


Thanks! 

I did it without taking chrome piece off cause I didn't know how. not too hard. My first time wrapping ever.. just time consuming.. fun stuff.

Thinking about doing side mirrors.. not sure..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Installed my morimoto 55w hid's. Headed into city for vag coding note...
> 
> Edit: even after coding, I'm getting a dipped beam error, but not immediately. I drove 30 miles before I got the error. If I shut the lights off and back on, the lights work...wtf?
> 
> ...


Did you run canbus wire with the kit or installed it w out one?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Try USP bro!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Thanks man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Anyone going to fixx Fest tomorrow? If so catch yours truly in a booth near u!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

tellonr said:


> Carbon fiber wrapped. and dipped embelm.


Looks Awesome. I just wrapped my interior with 3M 1080vinyl. I love this product.
I am planning to wrap my grill gloss black just like you did your yours. Whats the brand of your vinyl?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> So I've been in NYC/jersey city since Monday and have yet to see any low CC's  and a very small number of stanced dubs at all to be honest.. Kind of disappointed considering I go back to soflo tm morning


low CC's are in body shops getting their mufflers, oil pans and wheels fixed lol :laugh: . You can not go very low here due to bad roads. I am moving south in spring and then i will go low. For now Eibach springs are enough


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Did you run canbus wire with the kit or installed it w out one?


Just used the ballast, bulb and power cable that hooks in old bulb plug...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> low CC's are in body shops getting their mufflers, oil pans and wheels fixed lol :laugh: . You can not go very low here due to bad roads. I am moving south in spring and then i will go low. For now Eibach springs are enough


lol wut?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Not cc, but purchased 13 Tigy 4motion for my mom











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Not cc, but purchased 13 Tigy 4motion for my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congats hope she enjoys. 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Not cc, but purchased 13 Tigy 4motion for my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fun car, I get one as my loaner when I have service.

SO much visibility in comparison to the CC.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Congats hope she enjoys.


thnx bro, she liked it the minute sit down in it haha



GeoVDub said:


> That's a fun car, I get one as my loaner when I have service.
> 
> SO much visibility in comparison to the CC.


exactly... I'm driving it today, cz still need to go back to dealer to get extra stuff )) Picture will be provided!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I bet you are more exited than your mom )


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Not cc, but purchased 13 Tigy 4motion for my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude what an awesome gift to your mother! 

That's being a good son! 

Wouldn't you want to adopt me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally got the chance to install my fog lights today. It's not wired yet though... I still don't have the kufatec wiring harness and will need vagcom programming as well.
Anyone know the part number for the harness and where to get it the cheapest?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I bet you are more exited than your mom )
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


Hell yea i was excited esp whn i got nice wheels for it as well as a part of the deal 


N thnx beto )) i didnt pay for it lol i just got sick as hell deal on car and wheels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol now the partsu have leftfrom before the k04 u can put it in there


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> N thnx beto )) i didnt pay for it lol i just got sick as hell deal on car and wheels


Great you got a great deal for your Mom, as well as those awesome wheels!


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Had Viper Smart Start installed. Still trying to figure all out. 

I had a few request for dealer installing System:

FOB must operate as from factory: DONE

3X lock button to Start Car manually: DONE

Able to Unlock and Enter car while car running (Known issue that some system shut off engine when opening doors or unlocking car on CC): DONE

3X lock Button to Cancel/Stop/End Car Start: DONE
***************************************************************************************************************
Able to Start/Stop Via Smart Start App: Done

Able to Unlock and Enter car via FOB while car running (Known issue that some system shut off engine when opening doors or unlocking car): DONE

3X lock Button to Cancel/Stop/End Car Star: DONE
****************************************************************************************************************

The best part! Still have BOTH FOBs, this was a deal breaker for me. I did not want to purchase or lose a factory fob or use an aftermarket FOB on the CC.

This was an 8hr install and system set up












Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Trx_CC said:


> Had Viper Smart Start installed. Still trying to figure all out.
> 
> I had a few request for dealer installing System:
> 
> ...


AWESOME. Loosing second factory fob was deal breaker for me too. This is great news. You have automatic or manual transmission


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Trx_CC said:


> Had Viper Smart Start installed. Still trying to figure all out.
> 
> I had a few request for dealer installing System:
> 
> ...


And how much was all this?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres some of my progress


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

OEMplusCC:

My is an Auto

sk8too:

Under $550.00 + Tax

Well worth the money, since its setup as I requested







sk8too said:


> And how much was all this?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Trx_CC said:


> OEMplusCC:
> 
> My is an Auto
> 
> ...


I wonder what parts were used that allows this to work without losing an OEM fob.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

munnarg said:


> I wonder what parts were used that allows this to work without losing an OEM fob.


I know they used the DBAll 200 and the SmartStart, but beyond that they were very secretive about the install. I wish I knew more to help out my fellow CC owners.

P.S. It was 550.00 + Tax, not under....need to edit


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Heres some of my progress


 That looks really good. I think I know what I want for X-Mas. How do you like it so far? Any negatives?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

PD my winters










-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> PD my winters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Those look good man :thumbup::thumbup:


Thnx brother.i hope i dont scratch them when i install them 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks brother.I hope i dont scratch them when i put them on 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got my winter wheels on 










-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

coolie569 said:


> That looks really good. I think I know what I want for X-Mas. How do you like it so far? Any negatives?


I started to wrap the interior, but im not sure if you were talking about the head unit or the vinyl haha


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> I started to wrap the interior, but im not sure if you were talking about the head unit or the vinyl haha


Dude, I didn't even notice the interior. I was mesmerized by the head unit. :thumbup: How do you like it so far?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Just got back from a week long vacation. Just installed my Hotchkis 27mm RSB yesterday.. the best $200 I've spent on the car. Best change for the money since tune. Car corners like a gokart now and is a MUST after lowering on springs. Also, I will try to get to writing up the remote start DIY tonight. It's been a crazy few days.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sneak peek...










From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Sneak peek...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suscribed!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Is that vinyl?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Is that vinyl?


yes it is


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Sneak peek...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you take out the climate control trim, and those 2 compartments by hazard switch? are they held by clips, or some screws too?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

was able to get this far with no tools during my lunch haha, just my fingers, i see the ashtray has 2 torx screws, just no idea about the shift know, i can pull the silver pice out with PRNDS , and the unclip half of the trim, just cant get the part closer to the dash -.-


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meh...not that good of a job wrapping, still figuring out the headunit.










From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Meh...not that good of a job wrapping, still figuring out the headunit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this HU have satellite radio?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

oviedocc said:


> Does this HU have satellite radio?


No

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Meh...not that good of a job wrapping, still figuring out the headunit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me bro!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good to me bro!!!


Thanks. Ran out of time for the other pieces...gotta go make some monies

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres my progress again


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I removed the front air scoop off my air-box on my VR6. Damn!! The engine seems more responsive and more aggressive!! The hole left in the air-box seems slightly larger than the hole with bends into the air duct resonator scoop I removed, in addition the air filter is closer to the box opening, so it may help increase engine response due to easy access to air supply which still comes in through the ram air grill opening. It may just be my perception that it works, however I am very happy with my cheap intake mod:laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> I removed the front air scoop off my air-box on my VR6. Damn!! The engine seems more responsive and more aggressive!! The hole left in the air-box seems slightly larger than the hole with bends into the air duct resonator scoop I removed, in addition the air filter is closer to the box opening, so it may help increase engine response due to easy access to air supply which still comes in through the ram air grill opening. It may just be my perception that it works, however I am very happy with my cheap intake mod:laugh:


Do yo have any pics?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Experimented with tint(20%) on my DRL's


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Experimented with tint(20%) on my DRL's




Do like!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My drl are sprayed with VHT Night Shades. Like the look, just i wish it would be matte


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> My drl are sprayed with VHT Night Shades. Like the look, just i wish it would be matte





I dont want to use spray incase i change my mind. It is very easy to go back. 

Btw i have same plan with my grill 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

VHT you can easily remove with paint thinner 
Winter mode sucks but is nice at the same tome haha
Looks meh, drives like on clouds lol


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> VHT you can easily remove with paint thinner
> Winter mode sucks but is nice at the same tome haha
> Looks meh, drives like on clouds lol


Dont you need to sand down surface before application?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I didnt, never had a problem so far. Even if i do, ill just wipe the paint off and respray it


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

Trx_CC said:


> I know they used the DBAll 200 and the SmartStart, but beyond that they were very secretive about the install. I wish I knew more to help out my fellow CC owners.
> 
> P.S. It was 550.00 + Tax, not under....need to edit


Where did you get this done? Somewhere in CA? I am in MA and cannot find anyone that will do this for under $900 now.  You got a GREAT DEAL there dude... I also got the dealer to give me an extra key because of some issues I had with the car as a compensation just for this reason. Let us know where!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I'm guessing the installer used an RFID pill and programmed it with VCDS. You can do that on pre-2013 CCs. For 2013-up, the transponder pills in the keyfobs are coded with the VIN so we can't yet program them ourselves.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Miracast'n like a boss









From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Double post

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Miracast'n like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. How's the resolution on that screen? Any glare issues in daylight?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my pedal covers in from aliexpress. The gas/brake fit fine...

The dead pedal on the other hand...




























You can see the screw holes do not line up at all and even though the bottom hooks are in the right place, they are too low on the pedal and leave a huge gap between the pedal bottom and the floor.

Just had to make a few adjustments...
























I guess it was worth it for the gas/brake pedals, but the dead pedal is totally off. Pissed me off a bit.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my pedal covers in from aliexpress. The gas/brake fit fine...
> 
> The dead pedal on the other hand...
> 
> ...



I believe this dead pedal is for the VW MKVs and MKVIs cars.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> I believe this dead pedal is for the VW MKVs and MKVIs cars.


Those dead pedals are too narrow and leave a quarter inch or so gap on the side. The width on this one was correct, even the total length, but the hooks were not in the proper place. I ordered the one for the B6/B7/CC and thats what is checked off on the box. The brake pedal cover feels OEM and has the same rubber back as my stock one. The rest all feels knockoffish.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Those dead pedals are too narrow and leave a quarter inch or so gap on the side. The width on this one was correct, even the total length, but the hooks were not in the proper place. I ordered the one for the B6/B7/CC and thats what is checked off on the box. The brake pedal cover feels OEM and has the same rubber back as my stock one. The rest all feels knockoffish.


That sucks man!


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

went to chicago performance and tuning yesterday and got my stage 2 flash. call felt great today but it was still throwing a the p0101 MAF code yesterday before the tune. i am going to build a pressure tester next day i have off and track down this problem. otherwise, i'm loving it. of course, with the ****ty weather we are having here, i have no traction through 2nd gear. still awesome!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tambat said:


> went to chicago performance and tuning yesterday and got my stage 2 flash. call felt great today but it was still throwing a the p0101 MAF code yesterday before the tune. i am going to build a pressure tester next day i have off and track down this problem. otherwise, i'm loving it. of course, with the ****ty weather we are having here, i have no traction through 2nd gear. still awesome!


Change ur signature or didnt happed :laugh:


Glad u like it, bro!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Got my pedal covers in from aliexpress. The gas/brake fit fine...
> 
> The dead pedal on the other hand...
> 
> ...


Welcome back Mike. Ok so your dead pedal didnt fit as well. Seller is sending me replacement for Passat B6 but it looks like it wont fit.
Anyway i think i will just modify it to fit.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Welcome back Mike. Ok so your dead pedal didnt fit as well. Seller is sending me replacement for Passat B6 but it looks like it wont fit.
> Anyway i think i will just modify it to fit.


There really isnt much to modify. The hooks will fit in the holes, but it will sit high off the floor and then the screw will be even further off from the hole then in the pic I posted. There was no way to wedge a screw in. And I was not about to let it sit in there unsecured and have it slide up and out while driving. Who knows, maybe you'll get a different one. I may just splurge down the road and pick up the R36 pedal set. Also, that Hotchkis 27mm RSB is by FAR the most cost effective mod to date next to the tune. My God... Absolute MUST after the spring install. Totally changes the cornering and removes body roll.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My progress

Did i miss a part where you remove the passenger side dash trim? Or is it just on clips?

Thanks for diy


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Change ur signature or didnt happed :laugh:
> 
> 
> Glad u like it, bro!


hahaha my bad! u get your dv in yet??


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> There really isnt much to modify. The hooks will fit in the holes, but it will sit high off the floor and then the screw will be even further off from the hole then in the pic I posted. There was no way to wedge a screw in. And I was not about to let it sit in there unsecured and have it slide up and out while driving. Who knows, maybe you'll get a different one. I may just splurge down the road and pick up the R36 pedal set. Also, that Hotchkis 27mm RSB is by FAR the most cost effective mod to date next to the tune. My God... Absolute MUST after the spring install. Totally changes the cornering and removes body roll.





where did you buy yours? 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> where did you buy yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sway bar? Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I279DC/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00 Best price you will find. 6 bolts, took about a half hour in the freezing wind the other day.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> My progress
> 
> Did i miss a part where you remove the passenger side dash trim? Or is it just on clips?
> 
> Thanks for diy


What color is the vinyl your using


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Dropstar 643MS
20 x 8.5
235/35R20

I'll get some better pictures once the weather clears up long enough for a good detailing.










Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

xterrain said:


> Dropstar 643MS
> 20 x 8.5
> 235/35R20
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> There really isnt much to modify. The hooks will fit in the holes, but it will sit high off the floor and then the screw will be even further off from the hole then in the pic I posted. There was no way to wedge a screw in. And I was not about to let it sit in there unsecured and have it slide up and out while driving. Who knows, maybe you'll get a different one. I may just splurge down the road and pick up the R36 pedal set. Also, that Hotchkis 27mm RSB is by FAR the most cost effective mod to date next to the tune. My God... Absolute MUST after the spring install. Totally changes the cornering and removes body roll.


U have to get the R32 version like i did and they fit perfect


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Do yo have any pics?


Here is a couple pics of the resonator delete. It does give the impression of a performance gain due to increased throttle response and sound.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Carguy10 said:


> Here is a couple pics of the resonator delete. It does give the impression of a performance gain due to increased throttle response and sound.


Maybe I missed something but thats a picture of the intakes not of a resonator delete.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Maybe I missed something but thats a picture of the intakes not of a resonator delete.


+ u r not doing any good with that either.like that u gonna get hot air as it will suck from the engine compartment not from outside.


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Maybe I missed something but thats a picture of the intakes not of a resonator delete.


My engine used to have a resonator box section that fits in the hole in the front of the airbox, which I removed.

The resonator box in the front is what I removed. Not my CC, however I did not want to put the box back on my airbox to show you.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> + u r not doing any good with that either.like that u gonna get hot air as it will suck from the engine compartment not from outside.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


I was thinking about heat soak, however the opening in the air box is only about a foot away from the fresh air duct located in the grill, which should provide some cooler air at speed. i have seen worst setups that had filters completely exposed to the hot engine air. Yeah, I may lose a minimum amount of horsepower in the summer, but the throttle response in right on, so I will see how it goes, plus I can always put the box back on if it does kill too much power in the summer.:thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

A normal VR resonator delete is in the exhaust section. I don't see how taking off that small piece does anything.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

sk8too said:


> A normal VR resonator delete is in the exhaust section. I don't see how taking off that small piece does anything.


I did not say anything about an exhaust mod. i stated on my original post that I only removed the air-box resonator. i only took off the one resonator piece in the front on the air box that quiets the air-box. I believe that the engine is more responsive, I did not dyno test the mod, if you can call it a mod. I just simplified how the air enters the air box. I believe that i probably gain about as many horsepower, maybe 2-3hp of the 5hp or so gained from the so called intake kits that people pay $300 or more on by simplifying how the air box receives air.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Installed the carbon fiber diffuser and getting ready for quad exhaust


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Installed carbon fiber diffuser and getting ready for quad exhaust 










-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Installed carbon fiber diffuser and getting ready for quad exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Is the diffuser custom?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Nice!! Is the diffuser custom?


Thank you.No bought from aliexpress 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Installed carbon fiber diffuser and getting ready for quad exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet man! Are you planning on getting a custom quad exhaust catback?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! Are you planning on getting a custom quad exhaust catback?


Yessss 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Im thinking to use these for tips










-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Link to spoiler?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Link to spoiler?


http://m.alibaba.com/product/575942678/for_VW_Passat_CC_carbon_fiber.html


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Carguy10 said:


> Here is a couple pics of the resonator delete. It does give the impression of a performance gain due to increased throttle response and sound.


The best performance you'll get out of the 3.6 is the stock airbox with a drop in K&N filter.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> The best performance you'll get out of the 3.6 is the stock airbox with a drop in K&N filter.


You are right, because I can not find any intake mods for the 3.6. However, the factory air box and filter is very large, and the intake pipe is a short straight shot right into the throttle body, so I can not see how an aftermarket intake kit will improve its performance much, especially when you add a very large aftermarket drop-in air filter in the factory box. I used the AFE dry drop-in filter, because the CC computer nanny seems very picky about small changes, so I did not buy my usually K&N filter due to the oil, which may affect the CC MAF sensor after a while. The AFE dry filter seems to flow better than the stock air filter,so I am good so far.:thumbup: P.S. My CC now chirp its tires even in regular drive mode on the tiptronic when I hit the pedal, before I had to have it in sport mode. I will not even get started about how it drives in S mode. So, i believe that my 3.6 like the combination of AFE and intake resonator delete.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Bought me a 2010 CC Sport Mocha Anthracite Metallic, stock for now ordering some 19x9.5 and solo werk coilovers in the very near future......


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Eurofication said:


> Bought me a 2010 CC Sport Mocha Anthracite Metallic, stock for now ordering some 19x9.5 and solo werk coilovers in the very near future......


Welcome to the Mocha Anthracite club :thumbup:


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Welcome to the Mocha Anthracite club :thumbup:


Thanks, glad to be a part of it.....loving the car so far.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Yessss
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


Sweet man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Welcome to the Mocha Anthracite club :thumbup:


+1... Welcome!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

For the one of you with the V6 3.6L that want to buy a performance intake, I believe that the Forge's intake for the 3.2L works fine on your engines as well.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought a new set of R36 DSG pedals from ebay. ECS photo only used for reference.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Bought a new set of R36 DSG pedals from ebay. ECS photo only used for reference.


Corey, how much?

I finally ordered gas pedal(used but 55 bux is a deal) and brake pedal(36 bux new) as well. Shld be in soon! 


Had some issues w CC past week now all str8en out and running well. 

Put UNi Dv Relocation kit, GFB Dv+ and completed wintersetup


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> For the one of you with the V6 3.6L that want to buy a performance intake, I believe that the Forge's intake for the 3.2L works fine on your engines as well.


Thanks man. I have been told by another VR6 owner about how the 3.2 intake parts fit the 3.6, however I do not think that I will gain enough horsepower over what I have right now to justify spending $300+ dollars for one:thumbdown: However, I have been thinking about changing out my exhaust for a dual setup. Now I may do it since I learned that I can purchase a rear bumper diffuser that have dual muffler tip cutouts from one of the posts above.:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Bought a new set of R36 DSG pedals from ebay. ECS photo only used for reference.


Corey, how much?

I finally ordered gas pedal(used but 55 bux is a deal) and brake pedal(36 bux new) as well. Shld be in soon! 


Had some issues w CC past week now all str8en out and running well. 

Put UNi Dv Relocation kit, GFB Dv+ and completed wintersetup


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Corey, how much?
> 
> I finally ordered gas pedal(used but 55 bux is a deal) and brake pedal(36 bux new) as well. Shld be in soon!
> 
> ...


Looking at your engine brings back memories of my old 2006 GLI 2.0T. What does the DV relocation kit do for the 2.0T besides moving the DV to a different location? P.S. it looks like your ready for winter with those very grippy looking set of snow tires in the pic:thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Corey, how much?
> 
> I finally ordered gas pedal(used but 55 bux is a deal) and brake pedal(36 bux new) as well. Shld be in soon!


Got the entire set brand new for $200 shipped. I just sent the seller a message and said I'll pay right now if you'll take $200 :laugh:. They were listed for $230 I think.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Got the entire set brand new for $200 shipped. I just sent the seller a message and said I'll pay right now if you'll take $200 :laugh:. They were listed for $230 I think.


Well mine gonna be 115 after all 

200 is great deal man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> Looking at your engine brings back memories of my old 2006 GLI 2.0T. What does the DV relocation kit do for the 2.0T besides moving the DV to a different location? P.S. it looks like your ready for winter with those very grippy looking set of snow tires in the pic:thumbup:


It moves DV further from exhaust heat, which makes it more responsive, less heat soak. I had to do it with Ko4 that i went w...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Corey, how much?
> 
> I finally ordered gas pedal(used but 55 bux is a deal) and brake pedal(36 bux new) as well. Shld be in soon!
> 
> ...


Hmm jealous now
How much and where and my wallet says i hate u badly 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Installed carbon fiber diffuser and getting ready for quad exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diffuser looks good. Hopefully getting ready for a car wash too:sly: lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Hmm jealous now
> How much and where and my wallet says i hate u badly
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


Unitronic bro... 170 bux.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Unitronic bro... 170 bux.


LOL Serge i see you stealing those Xsport towels! haha


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Installed my pedals. Three pedals are better than two by the way. I also started doing the wiring for my sub. I ended up breaking two plastics trim pieces. I ordered them yesterday and they already got to the dealership today. I will finish the sub this weekend. 

I also had to contact deautokey because three of my LEDs are out.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tambat said:


> LOL Serge i see you stealing those Xsport towels! haha


No.. Sometimes i take them home to wash n return when i workout next... They happen to be in te car so had to use em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Corey, how much?
> 
> I finally ordered gas pedal(used but 55 bux is a deal) and brake pedal(36 bux new) as well. Shld be in soon!
> 
> ...


Looks good bro....i cant wait to get me a DV+



RICO85 said:


> Diffuser looks good. Hopefully getting ready for a car wash too:sly: lol


Hahahaha freaking Rico :laugh:



cleanmk2gti said:


> Installed my pedals. Three pedals are better than two by the way. I also started doing the wiring for my sub. I ended up breaking two plastics trim pieces. I ordered them yesterday and they already got to the dealership today. I will finish the sub this weekend.
> 
> I also had to contact deautokey because three of my LEDs are out.


HA sorry bro, 2 pedals are the **** with DSG


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good bro....i cant wait to get me a DV+


+1, I ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

My Christmas present arrived 
My woman knows what her man wants


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahaha freaking Rico :laugh:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed my wheel:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Diffuser looks good. Hopefully getting ready for a car wash too:sly: lol


Lol i know man but the weAther as u can see:










-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> HA sorry bro, 2 pedals are the **** with DSG


You must be smoking some good shît down there!

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> You must be smoking some good shît down there!
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Come on bro, u got stage 2+ golf Rs with DSG going 10s....the manuals can't even touch that....DSG is proven better....manual is just for fun factor


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


>












Come at me bro  haha


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Lol i know man but the weAther as u can see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I know bro, just messing with you. I like to give people **** for having a dirty car because people always tell me I spend too much time and money keeping my car clean. Be safe up there in that bad weather:wave:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Come on bro, u got stage 2+ golf Rs with DSG going 10s....the manuals can't even touch that....DSG is proven better....manual is just for fun factor


We aren't taking about golf r's though lol. I love playing the devil's advocate.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> ... I love playing the devil's advocate.
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


LOL


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Come at me bro  haha


Nice


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Test fitted 10' wheels


Posted from iPotato


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Test fitted 10' wheels
> 
> 
> Posted from iPotato


And???


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> And???
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


+1, would it need to much negative camber?


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleaned her up and pulled the Jetta out for the first time in a couple months. 










Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Received dv+ from usp










-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Received dv+ from usp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Man,

Please let us know how much did you like it! I ordered mine from USP as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Test fitted 10' wheels
> 
> 
> Posted from iPotato





talja10 said:


> And???
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


And....looks like he needs to get ready for a wash too:sly:

:laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> And....looks like he needs to get ready for a wash too:sly:
> 
> :laugh:


Hahaahahah lmao


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome Man,
> 
> Please let us know how much did you like it! I ordered mine from USP as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I might go and install it now i let u know how it feels


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> I might go and install it now i let u know how it feels
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


Thanks man! Have a good one!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pissed me off


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Wheel off my parents gl lol idk if i will be getting 10'.. Static car might have some problems -.-


Posted from iPotato


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Im thinking to use these for tips


IMO, angle cut tips would look better


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> IMO, angle cut tips would look better


If u are talking about the square cut im not a fan of them but if u find a pic to show would be appreciated. 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome Man,
> 
> Please let us know how much did you like it! I ordered mine from USP as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Man i love it.the throttle feels wayy better and responds faster,i have to try on a highway on higher speed now 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

What did I do today for my CC? Oh nothing.....


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

sk8too said:


> What did I do today for my CC? Oh nothing.....


Enjoy!The profit these companies make on these its ridiculous. 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

talja10 said:


> Enjoy!The profit these companies make on these its ridiculous.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


Oh i'm sure:laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Man i love it.the throttle feels wayy better and responds faster,i have to try on a highway on higher speed now
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))




Man thanks for letting me know your first impressions, I'm waiting for mine to arrive!

Please let me know how you felt it at a Highway at higher speed!
Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Enjoy!The profit these companies make on these its ridiculous.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


Have you tried to piece one together to see? I'd be interested to see what you come up with because I'm seriously considering this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Turb02 said:


> Have you tried to piece one together to see? I'd be interested to see what you come up with because I'm seriously considering this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Yes I could have, but I paid for the convince of not having to do that and I get their customer service which is one of the best out there. I'm old I like my stuff easy.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

C mon bro its steel and bags.im a truck driver and i deal alot with airbags.wich cost 35$ Michelin for i huge.and the air hose wich for the hole car it dosent cost more than 70$.puting that together and 2400$ its fair?? 


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Wheel off my parents gl lol idk if i will be getting 10'.. Static car might have some problems -.-
> 
> 
> Posted from iPotato


Stretch the tire, stretch/pull the fender. you just wont be able to go much lower than what its at in the picture tho. Thats about where my 9.5" rims sits on the outside with slightly more clearnace on inside.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Podi setup 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered Podi setup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Which one?


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2018 CC Candy GAY Rline,4 speed DSG))











This one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice.i though you were going for the digital one.what colors dos this one have?


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Nice.i though you were going for the digital one.what colors dos this one have?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2018 CC Candy GAY Rline,4 speed DSG))


Toma made me change my mind  same like oem plus it lights up all in red.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Toma made me change my mind  same like oem plus it lights up all in red.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using my jealousy Tapatalk - now Free.


Where are mounting it 


((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> This one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Nice! 30 PSI

That's pretty useful for highly modes K03 turbo cars up to BT!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

talja10 said:


> If u are talking about the square cut im not a fan of them but if u find a pic to show would be appreciated.


No...the picture you posted is a round, straight cut tip...like this:
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=11729

I was recommending a round, angle cut tip...like this:
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=11720


Pics of those round, angle cut tips (Magnaflow #35121) on my old Passat V6....they flow with the bumper better:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Picked up a 2013 CC sport and traded in my GTI. Just had my son on the 22nd of November and the GTI was way too small. Will be moving my air ride and BLQ's to my CC. Glad to join the mature older crowd haha. Pic of my old GTI.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> No...the picture you posted is a round, straight cut tip...like this:
> http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=11729
> 
> I was recommending a round, angle cut tip...like this:
> ...


U the best bro  i will call them to find me these tips for sure i love them 


((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Picked up a 2013 CC sport and traded in my GTI. Just had my son on the 22nd of November and the GTI was way too small. Will be moving my air ride and BLQ's to my CC. Glad to join the mature older crowd haha. Pic of my old GTI.


Welcome man! You'll love your VW CC! Congrats on your new born!

LOL about the "mature older crowd"... I would say that only "older".

My Wife owns/drives the CC and I still drive a VW MKVI... So I told her that this might be my last "sporty small car"... LOL


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> This one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


looks very familiar..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


> Picked up a 2013 CC sport and traded in my GTI. Just had my son on the 22nd of November and the GTI was way too small. Will be moving my air ride and BLQ's to my CC. Glad to join the mature older crowd haha. Pic of my old GTI.


BLQs are gonna look sick on the CC in black....welcome to the big boys club


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

"Mature older crowd " lol just wait.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the love guys. I appreciate the welcoming to the group. I am pumped to get the CC looking good. I will def keep you guys up to date on this.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

gryjetta03 said:


> Picked up a 2013 CC sport and traded in my GTI. Just had my son on the 22nd of November and the GTI was way too small. Will be moving my air ride and BLQ's to my CC. Glad to join the mature older crowd haha. Pic of my old GTI.



Would You Be So Kind To Define " Mature Older Crowd"


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the CC is classy as hell. I feel like a lot of the younger guys want the sports car image and they feel like the cc is not a player in that. I think the cc looks amazing and people are just starting to realize how amazing the vehicle is.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Thanks for the love guys. I appreciate the welcoming to the group. I am pumped to get the CC looking good. I will def keep you guys up to date on this.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> No...the picture you posted is a round, straight cut tip...like this:
> http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=11729
> 
> I was recommending a round, angle cut tip...like this:
> ...



Did you have those borla's the Passat? If so, how did it sound? Wonder if they would work on a CC.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Installed my Rear View Camera


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Put my interlaggos back on for winter.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

talja10 said:


> C mon bro its steel and bags.im a truck driver and i deal alot with airbags.wich cost 35$ Michelin for i huge.and the air hose wich for the hole car it dosent cost more than 70$.puting that together and 2400$ its fair??
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


One, re-read what you wrote. Two, grammar comes a long way. Three, "Bags" in trucks are completely different than passenger vehicle "bags." Four, you're going to need more than air bags and a hose to run an air ride setup.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> One, re-read what you wrote. Two, grammar comes a long way. Three, "Bags" in trucks are completely different than passenger vehicle "bags." Four, you're going to need more than air bags and a hose to run an air ride setup.


WTG Rich. 

Rich knows bags. He has always had a tastefully modded car and his last bag setup looked sick.
As for the guy who said truck bags and a $70 air hose...just stop







. Don't try to argue that they are similar blah blah blah.... It just makes







look silly. Welcome to the mature modding thread. You gotta pay to play!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


>


Lookin' good Alex


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> One, re-read what you wrote. Two, grammar comes a long way. Three, "Bags" in trucks are completely different than passenger vehicle "bags." Four, you're going to need more than air bags and a hose to run an air ride setup.





cleanmk2gti said:


> WTG Rich.
> 
> Rich knows bags. He has always had a tastefully modded car and his last bag setup looked sick.
> As for the guy who said truck bags and a $70 air hose...just stop
> ...


LOL I'm going to my nearest truck stop right now and putting together my airride from there!


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have done my first oil change on my CC:laugh:, as well as oil change and rear brakes on my wife's Nissan Murano. I had a busy morning yesterday. I wished the CC had jack points in the center so I could raise both sides at once, it took me longer to do the oil change on the CC due to jacking and supporting the CC on both sides than it took to lift the Murano and removed it tires, and remove it rear brake pads. Mostly because I was being very gentle with CC and moved very slowly, it just seems more fragile than the Nissan with all the plastic body panels underneath.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok to all u attitudes.im talking material wise and for a company who runs they own air suspension line its not a same as you doing it on your garage.Everything for them its plug and play cuz thats all they do.its like selling something that its not sooo cammon to make profit from it and they kinda have to sell it for that price so they can keep up their business.air ride looks cool and all that but that wasn't my point.gotta pay to play??how about play smart.cheers fellas


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Tried to take my taillight apart.. Lets just say i ****ed it up -.- im pissed at my self...
I guess its another reason why to get the r line tails -.-


Posted from iPotato


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

*Gave her a bubble bath*


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*pissing contest is over, or trade the pissing contest for this thread.*


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

irishpride said:


> *pissing contest is over, or trade the pissing contest for this thread.*


We'll play nice


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Lookin' good Alex


+1, Looks pretty nice!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed my Rear View Camera


Too bad you didn't install the highline version, but nice! Good work :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Too bad you didn't install the highline version, but nice! Good work :thumbup:


High-line version is way too expensive. I got this one as Christmas gift, cost $270. I would personally not even pay this much.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

How is that one? I was looking at one on ebay and aliexpress, but want sure what all was needed to make it work. Does the emblem still function as the trunk release?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> How is that one? I was looking at one on ebay and aliexpress, but want sure what all was needed to make it work. Does the emblem still function as the trunk release?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Yes emblem still functions as trunk opener. Installation is long but easy. You need to run wire from head unit to trunk. Lastly you need Vagcom to activate it


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Are the instructions pretty in depth, regarding the vagcom and power wiring?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally after 2 months with my dp siting around the house i installed it today.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed my Rear View Camera


Nice: thumbs up


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> How is that one? I was looking at one on ebay and aliexpress, but want sure what all was needed to make it work. Does the emblem still function as the trunk release?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


I was wondering, did you run a power wire to the fuse box? Where did you install the ground wire? Just in a bolt and swasher?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Are the instructions pretty in depth, regarding the vagcom and power wiring?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Lol you dont need in depth instructions.
You have 3 wires:
Positive 12V
Ground
Reverse light +
and video wire that plugs into your headunit and camera

done


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lol you dont need in depth instructions.
> You have 3 wires:
> Positive 12V
> Ground
> ...


Cool, thanks. What coding was needed?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Cool, thanks. What coding was needed?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Module 37-Navigation go to byte 3 check bit 6 - Rear View Camera Installed


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> How is that one? I was looking at one on ebay and aliexpress, but want sure what all was needed to make it work. Does the emblem still function as the trunk release?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


I was wondering, did you run a power wire to the fuse box? Where did you install the ground wire? Just in a bolt and swasher?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Finally after 2 months with my dp siting around the house i installed it today.


Dat DP looks great man!!! 10 times better than Apr one )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Dat DP looks great man!!! 10 times better than Apr one )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


The only thing is that i had to heat up 2 places to adjust it strait in line with the catback.i dont know if it was due to order placed for my previous 2009 cc but i dont thing there is a difference from 09 to 2012 cc's


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

I agree, for what you pay for the APR/ Billy Boat (which I have) you should get those flanges with the T-Bolt clamps, none of that cheap slip joints, I had to weld those clamps on mine because the slip joints sucked and were leaking

If I had known about the SPM one I would have purchased that


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Did you have those borla's the Passat? If so, how did it sound? Wonder if they would work on a CC.


Yes sir....it was a custom exhaust.
Deleted the factory center muffler & replaced the 2 rear mufflers with the Borla mufflers.

Sounded good.

There's some videos I made on YouTube of how it sounded....search "2013 Passat VR6 Borla" and they should pop up...there's 3 of them. _(I'm at work & it won't let me on YouTube)_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gryjetta03 said:


> If I had known about the SPM one I would have purchased that


SPM just had a Black Friday sale too....$358 for their "Street Edition" *catted* downpipe.....that's an insanely cheap price
_(normal price is $498)_


EDIT: They extended it until today, Monday:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69377

Coupon Code: BLKFRDY


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> SPM just had a Black Friday sale too....$358 for their "Street Edition" *catted* downpipe.....that's an insanely cheap price
> _(normal price is $498)_
> 
> 
> ...


 iv got mine for 355$ 2 month ago from vividracing they gave me 30% discount and i ordered the track edition than after i called to send me the street edition but they shipped it wrong so i ended up with both cat and catless for free


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Cut my suitcase off today. I still don't think it's loud enough. Even if it is, I can't hear it at all in the car. Looks like im going back to have them cut off the resonator on the stock exhaust too


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

U have to takeout the resonator.i put my 3" dp with the original cat back and res plus muffler and it didnt change noise just a little.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> SPM just had a Black Friday sale too....$358 for their "Street Edition" *catted* downpipe.....that's an insanely cheap price
> _(normal price is $498)_
> 
> 
> ...


Will the DP for the MK6 fit a CC? I looked at their site and there was no DP listed for the CC. 
I know of people who have tried to installed the DP for the GTI on a CC, however, the fitment wasn't all that great. Sounds like the same issue that talja10 experienced.


----------



## buzz944 (Mar 31, 2008)

*New*

Installed the spoiler & made me a very nice sticker IMO


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

This will replace the last oe vw pipe. They are all upgraded. Pics to follow after install. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

buzz944 said:


> Installed the spoiler & made me a very nice sticker IMO




It looks pretty cool man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> This will replace the last oe vw pipe. They are all upgraded. Pics to follow after install.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Pretty nice man!

I ordered a DV+ from USP... But it's going to be for my VW GTI MKVI!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice man!
> 
> I ordered a DV+ from USP... But it's going to be for my VW GTI MKVI!












Yep she's arrived and ready to be installed..


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

buzz944 said:


> Installed the spoiler & made me a very nice sticker IMO


I like it


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice man!
> 
> I ordered a DV+ from USP... But it's going to be for my VW GTI MKVI!





airmax1 said:


> Yep she's arrived and ready to be installed..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


All this talk about the DV+ makes me anxious to get mine


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> All this talk about the DV+ makes me anxious to get mine


Countdown -23...lol 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Countdown -23...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Hahaha yup


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha yup


I'm going to put it up tomorrow, I let you know my impressions. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> All this talk about the DV+ makes me anxious to get mine


I'm in the same boat Sir!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Yep she's arrived and ready to be installed..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Sweet!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Pardon the car being dirty, Cars and Coffee this weekend so I saw no point to shine it up before four days of running through bugs in fields. Anyway new tips were installed today and suitcase was deleted as mentioned earlier. A little more noise on the outside, absolutely no more noise heard inside the cabin. Ill be cutting the resonator this weekend.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> I'm going to put it up tomorrow, I let you know my impressions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Cool ill be waiting to hear from u 



BETOGLI said:


> I'm in the same boat Sir!


Yea but i have to wait til Christmas for mine


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Will the DP for the MK6 fit a CC? I looked at their site and there was no DP listed for the CC.
> I know of people who have tried to installed the DP for the GTI on a CC, however, the fitment wasn't all that great. Sounds like the same issue that talja10 experienced.


Good point....I never got a chance to confirm that.

Somebody just mentioned the SPM downpipe and I was just pointing out that it was on sale.
Ideally, someone should call SPM about the fitment first (on a CC)....because I honestly don't know for sure

The APR downpipe fits all the TSI engine cars, so you would *think* any other downpipe would be the same as well


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

So does the dp from 42DD...fits great.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea but i have to wait til Christmas for mine


Since I live in Mexico... Maybe I'll be getting it by the same time! LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good point....I never got a chance to confirm that.
> 
> Somebody just mentioned the SPM downpipe and I was just pointing out that it was on sale.
> Ideally, someone should call SPM about the fitment first (on a CC)....because I honestly don't know for sure
> ...


I talked to a guy from SPM and he said they had a couple fitment issues on the CC so they took it off their CC section til they could fix the issue....there's supposed to be a couple new styled DPs out with some tweaks that SHOULD fit the CCs now



BETOGLI said:


> Since I live in Mexico... Maybe I'll be getting it by the same time! LOL


Oh yea i forgot ur in Mexico....well i guess well both be twiddling our thumbs til then  we might as well have a few :beer::beer: while we wait


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Ordered a Stage 2 DSG tune today from HPA. I can't wait to stop the crazy erratic shifting!


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Pardon the car being dirty, Cars and Coffee this weekend so I saw no point to shine it up before four days of running through bugs in fields. Anyway new tips were installed today and suitcase was deleted as mentioned earlier. A little more noise on the outside, absolutely no more noise heard inside the cabin. Ill be cutting the resonator this weekend.


Deleted and replaced with a pipe?
So you will soon be one straight pipe?
Any smog issues with this down the road?
I've also been planning on doing this.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I have a USP catless DP. It had to be trimmed before the reducer and re-welded, otherwise it would fit, but it would push the rest of the exhaust back about 1-2", so the muffler tips would be sticking out and the exhaust hangers would be stretched. Assuming that USP's MK5/6 DP is to the same spec as APR's and other's DPs, the same modification would need to be done by a shop to make it fit comfortably.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I have a USP catless DP. It had to be trimmed before the reducer and re-welded, otherwise it would fit, but it would push the rest of the exhaust back about 1-2", so the muffler tips would be sticking out and the exhaust hangers would be stretched. Assuming that USP's MK5/6 DP is to the same spec as APR's and other's DPs, the same modification would need to be done by a shop to make it fit comfortably.


i ran into same issue when installing my godspeed pipe.. it was just an inch or two too long. it was a really easy fix though, i just cut the remainder of my stock exhaust (the part after the downpipe) by a couple inches (really easy with an exhaust cutter/pipe cutter tool. i rented it from autozone for free with the rent-a-tool program) and everything fit fine. i might have some issues down the road if i decide to put my stock catback on, but i can just take it to a shop and have them weld another 2" of pipe back on and call it a day.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

tambat said:


> i ran into same issue when installing my godspeed pipe.. it was just an inch or two too long. it was a really easy fix though, i just cut the remainder of my stock exhaust (the part after the downpipe) by a couple inches (really easy with an exhaust cutter/pipe cutter tool. i rented it from autozone for free with the rent-a-tool program) and everything fit fine. i might have some issues down the road if i decide to put my stock catback on, but i can just take it to a shop and have them weld another 2" of pipe back on and call it a day.


That's prob what I would have ended up doing. I bought the DP off the classifieds here from another CC owner, so it was already cut for me. Guy had just bought a 13, loaded it up, got bored and parted it out to stock and bought a GTR. Sold me the downpipe, AWE TOP, Neuspeed air charge pipe AND the R8 oil cap for $150 altogether. All pretty much brand new. Still my best deal to date on this thing.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> That's prob what I would have ended up doing. I bought the DP off the classifieds here from another CC owner, so it was already cut for me. Guy had just bought a 13, loaded it up, got bored and parted it out to stock and bought a GTR. Sold me the downpipe, AWE TOP, Neuspeed air charge pipe AND the R8 oil cap for $150 altogether. All pretty much brand new. Still my best deal to date on this thing.


damn, that's a really good deal.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh yea i forgot ur in Mexico....well i guess well both be twiddling our thumbs til then  we might as well have a few :beer::beer: while we wait


That's for sure man! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CaliVWCC said:


> Deleted and replaced with a pipe?
> So you will soon be one straight pipe?
> Any smog issues with this down the road?
> I've also been planning on doing this.


I still have a cat and plan 9 staying legal but yeah resonator will be removed and pipe in its place and same already with muffler.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

waltern said:


> Ordered a Stage 2 DSG tune today from HPA. I can't wait to stop the crazy erratic shifting!


I got the Stage 2 Unitronic DSG tune and it doesn't stop the erratic shifting in drive. It improves, but doesn't fix it. IMHO, it's the APR tune that causes the erratic shifting. If you dumped the K04, your DSG would shift like it used too. I'm hoping that the new APR software will improve this problem.

Mine shifts smooth as can be if I drive slow in drive. It's fantastic in sport mode and manual with the DSG tune.

Good luck and give us some feedback on that HPA tune. I was on the line on which way to go HPA or Unitronic.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

9r's_CC said:


> I got the Stage 2 Unitronic DSG tune and it doesn't stop the erratic shifting in drive. It improves, but doesn't fix it. IMHO, it's the APR tune that causes the erratic shifting. If you dumped the K04, your DSG would shift like it used too. I'm hoping that the new APR software will improve this problem.
> 
> Mine shifts smooth as can be if I drive slow in drive. It's fantastic in sport mode and manual with the DSG tune.
> 
> Good luck and give us some feedback on that HPA tune. I was on the line on which way to go HPA or Unitronic.


Will do. They are shipping me the tool to do it myself in a few days. Let's see if it cures all the problems. I don't even use D anymore it is so bad.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> Will do. They are shipping me the tool to do it myself in a few days. Let's see if it cures all the problems. I don't even use D anymore it is so bad.


How much does it cost you, bro?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> How much does it cost you, bro?


Serge what are you doing here??? Back to 4tex right now Sir!!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Serge what are you doing here??? Back to 4tex right now Sir!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to recruit new members to our crew hahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> How much does it cost you, bro?



It is $899. We will see how it works.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> It is $899. We will see how it works.


Ughh... U Shld have went for one they offer for $2500 hahah  to make sure u feel the "big" 
difference!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Payed for these:








And these:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Inbound 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Inbound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took advantage of the black friday sale too. Should arrive today


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Do they make better tips for the VR6 4Motion? Mine are looking kinda shoddy lately.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Pardon the car being dirty, Cars and Coffee this weekend so I saw no point to shine it up before four days of running through bugs in fields. Anyway new tips were installed today and suitcase was deleted as mentioned earlier. A little more noise on the outside, absolutely no more noise heard inside the cabin. Ill be cutting the resonator this weekend.


What tips are those?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> I took advantage of the black friday sale too. Should arrive today


Nice man! U got cnc boost tap too?









Looks great and very PRO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Nice man! U got cnc boost tap too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes got the tap and some tubing. i hope i got everything i need. 
I went with the MK5 kit with an analog gauge with the red needle. This kit looks to be the closest look to the stock cluster. I considered the dual pod with the digital gauge in the second pod but i thought it would be too busy.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Module 37-Navigation go to byte 3 check bit 6 - Rear View Camera Installed


That will be sufficient to have it "work", but you might also want to check the coding of the camera itself.
It's module 6C IIRC. Coding varies depending on a number of factors and unless everything is in line with your car's specs, it will throw DTC codes.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Little touch of blu...


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Little touch of blu...
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Thats a colorful engine bay u have there my friend :laugh::beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats a colorful engine bay u have there my friend :laugh::beer:


I know...every time I said enough spending money on this mistress something new come out. Is never going to end..


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> I know...every time I said enough spending money on this mistress something new come out. Is never going to end..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Lol we have to **** down this thread haha


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Lol we have to **** down this thread haha


+ 1


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

giecsar said:


> That will be sufficient to have it "work", but you might also want to check the coding of the camera itself.
> It's module 6C IIRC. Coding varies depending on a number of factors and unless everything is in line with your car's specs, it will throw DTC codes.


Thanks for heads up but this is OEM replica camera. Same connectors as OEM but not made by VW. I really doubt there is a VAGCOM module :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Little touch of blu...
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Pretty nice discharge pipe! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Are you getting anything in you catch can? If so, how often do you drain it? Thinking of installing one myself.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

waltern said:


> Ordered a Stage 2 DSG tune today from HPA. I can't wait to stop the crazy erratic shifting!



Is HPA still about $1000 ? Let us know how you like it please.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> Are you getting anything in you catch can? If so, how often do you drain it? Thinking of installing one myself.


I have it now for almost 3 weeks, I see some condensation and sluggish from the can dipstick, seems to be eliminate oil on the pipes (today I installed the throttle body coupler). Like I said before after lots of reading and discussions, imo is a cheap engine insurance for the long run. Just my .2


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Is HPA still about $1000 ? Let us know how you like it please.



Saw your response $899. Should get improvements for that much.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put R32 pedals and added chrome strip to the middle bottom grill :bling:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Small update


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Small update


You murdered your car man! It looks pretty awesome!

Congrats!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Nice! you wasted no time putting it on. How was the install?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Looks sweet man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Nice! you wasted no time putting it on. How was the install?


Took it to the shop man! Too many wires and stuff....



Thanx Beto! Glad u approve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

****ed up my tail light by trying to take them apart... FML


Posted from iPotato


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took it to the shop man! Too many wires and stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many wires and stuff?? Illumination wires and the boost/vac line. That's too many for you, Serge?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's time to get your hands dirty Serge lol.




Stero1D said:


> Took it to the shop man! Too many wires and stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took the badging off. I made arrangements to get my air ride installed on the 21st. I am do much happier with my 13 CC sport than my 2012 GTI Autobahn.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took the badging off. I made arrangements to get my air ride installed on the 21st. I am so much happier with my 13 CC sport than my 2012 GTI Autobahn.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Ordered R8 Coilspacks. I seem to blow the stock ones almost every time I go above 6,500 RPM. Dealer replaced all 4 off the black ones, but I do not want to keep going back. APR should really just make the Red Coilpacks part of the K04 kit. I think it would really be in their best interest.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> ****ed up my tail light by trying to take them apart... FML
> 
> 
> Posted from iPotato


Did you crack them?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Barely made it home and this was as far as I was pulling into my driveway...notice the angle









From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Barely made it home and this was as far as I was pulling into my driveway...notice the angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that sucks! I think we are getting some snow on Sunday :thumbdown:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I need some snow tires for my phoenix wheels.

It's still snowing.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I need some snow tires for my phoenix wheels.
> 
> It's still snowing.
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Check out craigslist, man! I paid $100 for two Ipike tires man! 

Drive carefully out there eace:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Check out craigslist, man! I paid $100 for two Ipike tires man!
> 
> Drive carefully out there eace:


I did. Couldn't find 235 45 17's

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Barely made it home and this was as far as I was pulling into my driveway...notice the angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely house brother


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I did. Couldn't find 235 45 17's
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


I think mine are 225/50 or 55....


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

One upgrade you can see the other you can't!!!











ALSO I am now tuned! REVO stage 1!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


> I took the badging off. I made arrangements to get my air ride installed on the 21st. I am do much happier with my 13 CC sport than my 2012 GTI Autobahn.


Pics after install :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thanx Beto! Glad u approve
> 
> .


:thumbup: :thumbup:




Turb02 said:


> Too many wires and stuff?? Illumination wires and the boost/vac line. That's too many for you, Serge?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA





munnarg said:


> It's time to get your hands dirty Serge lol.


Serge's a Boss! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^this guy :laugh:... U know it


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^this guy :laugh:... U know it


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Added LED signals today:
http://vimeo.com/81232160


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Van33 I will def post pics of it slammed. I'm going to get my notch friday then install Saturday then rolling fenders Sunday hopefully. I will post pics Monday with it slammed. This was my GTI that I traded in.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Van33 I will def post pics of it slammed. I'm going to get my notch friday then install Saturday then rolling fenders Sunday hopefully. I will post pics Monday with it slammed. This was my GTI that I traded in.


Do like! Is it black magic pearl, UG or neither? It looks pretty nice and murdered! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

The GTI was UG. The CC is the black pearl. I def will have it murdered out with the CC. Thanks for the love.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Washed it and it just started to snow aggg


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> The GTI was UG. The CC is the black pearl. I def will have it murdered out with the CC. Thanks for the love.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Washed it and it just started to snow aggg


That sucks man!


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

The snow storm in Columbus reminded me of why I'm in love with 4motion! ahhhhhhh  Go Bucks! Safe driving my midwest friends!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Did you crack them?


Yepp, ill be getting r line tails next week 


Posted from iPotato


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Today I removed my rear bumper, and changed out a bad parking sensor. Now I have use of my rear view camera and proximity sensors. However, I will have to wait until it warm up a bit before I can use my touch up paint pen to color the new black sensor head in the bumper to match the other sensors and bumper color because the touch up pen states that the surface temp. needs to be 60 degrees or higher before applying, and it is in the 40's here today. I am just glad to have my park assist working, and it only cost me $40.00 for a new sensor and a couple hours of my time:thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Today I removed my rear bumper, and changed out a bad parking sensor. Now I have use of my rear view camera and proximity sensors. However, I will have to wait until it warm up a bit before I can use my touch up paint pen to color the new black sensor head in the bumper to match the others sensor and bumper color because the touch up pen states that the surface temp. needs to be 60 degrees or higher before applying, and it is in the 40's here today. I am just glad to have my park assist working, and it only cost me $40.00 for a new sensor and a couple hours of my time:thumbup:


Couldn't be removed just by take in out the diffuser? When i changed my diffuser it had lots of space to reach the sensors. Not sire though for the sensor location since mine dosent have them


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Couldn't be removed just by take in out the diffuser? When i changed my diffuser it had lots of space to reach the sensors. Not sire though for the sensor location since mine dosent have them


No, but I wish it was that easy. The diffuser is too low and the sensors are located higher up in the bumper behind the metal impact bar. I could have reached the far right or left sensor by crawling underneath the rear end due to them being outside of the metal impact bar, however I had to change out the mid-right sensor, which was behind the impact bar. The bumper is easy to remove and replace.:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im sorry but this CC that i saw at Paul Walkers memorial cruise in Chicago was pretty awful :/
But to each their own i guess, its his car, its his imagination, its his dream 











Posted from iPotato


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Carguy10 said:


> Today I removed my rear bumper, and changed out a bad parking sensor. Now I have use of my rear view camera and proximity sensors. However, I will have to wait until it warm up a bit before I can use my touch up paint pen to color the new black sensor head in the bumper to match the other sensors and bumper color because the touch up pen states that the surface temp. needs to be 60 degrees or higher before applying, and it is in the 40's here today. I am just glad to have my park assist working, and it only cost me $40.00 for a new sensor and a couple hours of my time:thumbup:





couldn't you paint your sensor while it was still out? I think this is proper way. 
Btw you can get oem sensor from ali express for less then $15 incase it happens again 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> couldn't you paint your sensor while it was still out? I think this is proper way.
> Btw you can get oem sensor from ali express for less then $15 incase it happens again
> 
> 
> ...


It will not be any harder painting it on or off the car. The section that needs painting is only a dime size area, but yes I could have painted it before installing it. However, I did not want to scratch the paint, so I decided to wait until the sensor was installed and working first before painting the top. Thanks for the information about the cheaper OEM sensors, I saw some sensors that were cheaper than what I bought,but I wanted an VW OEM sensor so that I know that it should work the first time I install it in my CC, instead of trying an aftermarket sensor, which may or may not work. I do not like removing my bumper, so I paid a little more to be on the safe side.:thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am finally coming to end of my ambient light experiment:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am finally coming to end of my ambient light experiment:


Is that the rear seats area?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Is that the rear seats area?


This particular picture is passenger door trim but all four doors are identical.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> This particular picture is passenger door trim but all four doors are identical.


So, this light comes under the door's trim, right?

It looks pretty nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am finally coming to end of my ambient light experiment:


I love it man! What leds did you use? How did you mount em w 3M?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Picked up some fancy new lights. :banghead:


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Took Delivery of some new wheels going to be put on the car this weekend to get the coilovers to the proper height

VMR 705 19x9.5 ET45mm with 5mm spacer end ET 40mm with 235/35/19


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Eurofication said:


> Took Delivery of some new wheels going to be put on the car this weekend to get the coilovers to the proper height
> 
> VMR 705 19x9.5 ET45mm with 5mm spacer end ET 40mm with 235/35/19


I will be eagerly awaiting pics once they are on!!!


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

^ Hopefully I have pics of the wheels on right after the coilovers go on this Saturday, can't wait to see it myself.

Oh also doing a Stud Conversion getting rid of the Lug Bolts.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Numitor said:


> Picked up some fancy new lights. :banghead:



Love it, and almost at 36,000 miles.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Let the Games Begin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Let the Games Begin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I'll give a :thumbup: to that.
I just arranged for 100 octane tune and program switcher.
WM to follow

Was told DSG was slipping  but have no driveability issues yet :beer: so drive and mod on


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I'll give a :thumbup: to that.
> I just arranged for 100 octane tune and program switcher.
> WM to follow
> 
> Was told DSG was slipping  but have no driveability issues yet :beer: so drive and mod on


One of the first thumbs up received )) yeeiii!


Who r u tuned w?


Slipping? How would that feel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Who r u tuned w?
> 
> 
> Slipping? How would that feel?
> ...


GIAC
So I was told. I am trying to figure out what the slipping feels like. After getting the car tuned and putting the DV+ in I went for a test drive and from gear 1-2 I had a really lengthy delay but only once or twice. I don't really feel slip either. I have ****ty drivability issues with DSG but who doesn't. After I got the DSG tune pretty much 99% of the issues were gone though and the delayed shift was no more.

I believe the shop saw the slip through a code because they were on the VAGCOM when they saw it. I called my long time mechanic friend who is in VAG business for a long time and he laughed at the notion that it was actually slipping. Either way just to put info out there i got a few quotes...one with upgraded clutch packs and one with OEM clutch packs (quotes were from different shops and both were around $2500) 

I am not going to do anything until it affects me. If i do something I will call GIAC first to see what clutch packs they recommend to go with the DSG tune or maybe they can modify the tune to increase clamping pressures...don;t want to pay stage III DSG tune prices for that tho. STAGE III DSG tune is boss but costs an arm and leg.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> GIAC
> So I was told. I am trying to figure out what the slipping feels like. After getting the car tuned and putting the DV+ in I went for a test drive and from gear 1-2 I had a really lengthy delay but only once or twice. I don't really feel slip either. I have ****ty drivability issues with DSG but who doesn't. After I got the DSG tune pretty much 99% of the issues were gone though and the delayed shift was no more.
> 
> I believe the shop saw the slip through a code because they were on the VAGCOM when they saw it. I called my long time mechanic friend who is in VAG business for a long time and he laughed at the notion that it was actually slipping. Either way just to put info out there i got a few quotes...one with upgraded clutch packs and one with OEM clutch packs (quotes were from different shops and both were around $2500)
> ...


I hate my dsg too, took to the dealer they checked - all good. Who knows... Need to tune dsg too!
Giac tune changed
Just S mode or D n M too?

Im thinking UNI Stage 2 DSG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Its all that GIAC power Chris  

Ive been trying to tell serge to switch from APR to GIAC but hes being hesitant lol


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

UNI STG 2 DSG, best mod imo after rear sway bar, completely change the drivability dynamic, highly recommended. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Picked up some fancy new lights. :banghead:


AAHH, I have those too. Ordered new red coil packs. Maybe they will stay away once installed.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Caught small nail in tire.. Stock "self-seal technology" conti tires didnt help for **** :banghead:
Loosing 10 psi a day. I will try to plug it tomorrow, hopefully it will work. Tire has only 9k miles


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Caught small nail in tire.. Stock "self-seal technology" conti tires didnt help for **** :banghead:
> Loosing 10 psi a day. I will try to plug it tomorrow, hopefully it will work. Tire has only 9k miles


It probably will not, prepare to waste $200 on another crappy conti or upgrade 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had nails in 3 of my oem conti seal tires, blah. still have 6.5/32nds or i would buy new ones


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had really good luck using those tacky strips to plug nail holes in my tires. As long as it's not on the side wall it should last a while.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Picked up some fancy new lights. :banghead:


 Is your car tuned? If so, how long have you been tuned, and is this the first time this has happened?


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Caught small nail in tire.. Stock "self-seal technology" conti tires didnt help for **** :banghead:
> Loosing 10 psi a day. I will try to plug it tomorrow, hopefully it will work. Tire has only 9k miles


If its not in the side wall you can have a tire shop patch the hole from the inside.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> If its not in the side wall you can have a tire shop patch the hole from the inside.


+1


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I hate my dsg too, took to the dealer they checked - all good. Who knows... Need to tune dsg too!
> Giac tune changed
> Just S mode or D n M too?
> 
> ...


Yeah thats the stelaership for yah, mine just blaims the tune 100% of the time. Rear panel cracked...its the tune.
S mode and M mode.
Garrett said he left D alone but it feels better than before regardless.
I think any DSG tune is worth it, getting the married GIAC set i feel is great. Might want to check on peoples Uni and APR experience in golfmk6 forums...



AZ_CC said:


> Its all that GIAC power Chris
> 
> Ive been trying to tell serge to switch from APR to GIAC but hes being hesitant lol


He'll switch when his **** blows up. Trust me!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Yeah thats the stelaership for yah, mine just blaims the tune 100% of the time. Rear panel cracked...its the tune.


LOL



S WORD said:


> Might want to check on peoples Uni and APR experience in golfmk6 forums...


I used to have my VW Jetta GLI (2.0T FSI) with Unitronic Stage II with HPFP file, and their Stage II DSG tune and it was simply awesome... It was pretty fun to ride.

Regarding to APR, maybe some Guys with Stage II and Stage II+ tuned their DSG but with another brand since APR don't have DSG tunes.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


APRs dsg is Goin to come out soon! Talked to local APR guy he tested it and said S mode is unreal.. Gonna be 495, but all they tweaked is S mode only! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> APRs dsg is Goin to come out soon! Talked to local APR guy he tested it and said S mode is unreal.. Gonna be 495, but all they tweaked is S mode only!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


That sounds pretty sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> APRs dsg is Goin to come out soon! Talked to local APR guy he tested it and said S mode is unreal.. Gonna be 495, but all they tweaked is S mode only!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Sport mode is already ridiculously aggressive as it is, why are they only changing that? Weird.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Sport mode is already ridiculously aggressive as it is, why are they only changing that? Weird.


Because they didn't want to completely rip off UM's tune. This way you are over paying for another underachieving tune


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Because they didn't want to completely rip off UM's tune. This way you are over paying for another underachieving tune


Ill drink to that :beer:

APR=:facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Ill drink to that :beer:
> 
> APR=:facepalm::thumbdown:


Cheers to that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

After being in a buddies car with uni I regret ever getting APR and after the first of the year I'm gonna make the switch to uni and never look back


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok so now that I had my fun for a few days to surprise a few people I cut the resonator over the weekend. Man I love my car now. Sounds so much meaner. A suggestion though since most probably wont find straight pipe friendly is to cut the resonator first and see how you like it with the muffler. Then go from there if you want to go all out.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed R-line pedals set last night. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Installed R-line pedals set last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the most "dirty as hell" pedals after u get off since first time drive


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Welcome to the most "dirty as hell" pedals after u get off since first time drive


Haters gonna hate!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Haters gonna hate!


I dont actually cuz i own the same ones


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone running these:








They sell pretty cheap 300$ for front and rear set.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I would watch out for drilled rotors....i know alot of ppl that have had theirs crack between the holes....im personally gonna go with neuspeed slotted rotors when i upgrade my brakes


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello to my new friends..


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ur car is gonna look nice slammed on those....pics ASAP


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Ur car is gonna look nice slammed on those....pics ASAP


install next week, pics to follow, I'm also looking forward for comfortable ride + looks :beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Hello to my new friends..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Welcome to ST team 
Just do yourself a favor change the mounts too


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope they ride nice, i had the same ones on my 2006 a4 and didn't like the ride at all. May have just been me but ended up trading the car with them on it.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

In the wee hours of the morning I was driving around in 0 degree weather. She handled like a champ and kept me toasty. :laugh:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Welcome to ST team
> Just do yourself a favor change the mounts too












034 mounts? Already here.


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stanced_CC said:


> After being in a buddies car with uni I regret ever getting APR and after the first of the year I'm gonna make the switch to uni and never look back
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Good call. When I'm up north we can go for a ride in my boringly slow car. Lol



munnarg said:


> Installed R-line pedals set last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking interior. I need to get my flat bottom steering wheel soon



AZ_CC said:


> I would watch out for drilled rotors....i know alot of ppl that have had theirs crack between the holes....im personally gonna go with neuspeed slotted rotors when i upgrade my brakes


Good choice my friend



airmax1 said:


> Hello to my new friends..
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


That's awesome bro. Hurry up and do the install already. Your car is going to look great


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Engine light came on coming home from gym.....

Intake manifold needs to be replaced. Merry Xmas to me..... :-(


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

For anyone that lives in NorCal. Stanced_CC and I have been talking about getting the CC's together after the holidays. Would be cool if we could get a couple more cars to meet up. He started a thread in the NorCal forums, so let's see how many CC's we can get to come out.:beer:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> For anyone that lives in NorCal. Stanced_CC and I have been talking about getting the CC's together after the holidays. Would be cool if we could get a couple more cars to meet up. He started a thread in the NorCal forums, so let's see how many CC's we can get to come out.:beer:


👋👋👋👋. 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> 034 mounts? Already here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


How much did u pay for the mounts if u dont mind.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Installed HPA DSG stage 2 tune today. I will drive it for a few days and give an opinion.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> How much did u pay for the mounts if u dont mind.


034 Black Friday sales, $10 off, free shipping. My boys at the shop they will determine if need it, Cheap insurance. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

My girlfriend and I traded cars on Monday. She took my car in to get the windows tinted. :heart:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Added weather tech floor mats since I think we are going to have a cr...y winter!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added weather tech floor mats since I think we are going to have a cr...y winter!


Yeah I put my old Passat monster mats in yesterday as well. Might get a snowstorm over the weekend.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added weather tech floor mats since I think we are going to have a cr...y winter!


My exact interior!! I see you've also opted for the wet look trim/seat cleaner spray!

Can you please post a pic of the drivers side mat? I've heard it covers the dead pedal.

As for me , new plumbing has arrived, install Saturday, and Stage 2 next week. It's been several months since I've posted here...just fed up with the POS server vortex runs on.....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Congrats brother!!!!....with all that and stage 2 software ur cars gonna be a different animal :thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats brother!!!!....with all that and stage 2 software ur cars gonna be a different animal :thumbup::beer:


Thanks brother!! Looking forward to it...now to source a plug for my DP tomorrow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My exact interior!! I see you've also opted for the wet look trim/seat cleaner spray!
> 
> Can you please post a pic of the drivers side mat? I've heard it covers the dead pedal.
> 
> ...











For winter it's perfect. Salt won't build at the bottom of the dead pedal, etc.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

^Makes me sad for you...I drove with the windows down, shorts, sandals, and a light jacket today. It was beautiful. 

On the other hand those floor mats look badass. I'm heading to Dallas tomorrow to buy my wife a new car for Christmas and just might get some of them for her ride.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks decent in my opinion.......thx for posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I'll pick up a pair when my mojo mats are ready to toss out...for now I like these coasters!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whos dp is tht?




Posted from iPotato


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> My exact interior!! I see you've also opted for the wet look trim/seat cleaner spray!
> 
> Can you please post a pic of the drivers side mat? I've heard it covers the dead pedal.
> 
> ...


U gonna love it.which tune u going with?uni?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Whos dp is tht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> His...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Well no **** sherlock D
I meant which company its made by


Posted from iPotato


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

What do you use on your seats or is it the editing that gives it that shine?



Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added weather tech floor mats since I think we are going to have a cr...y winter!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Added weather tech floor mats since I think we are going to have a cr...y winter!


Monster Mats are pretty awesome and handy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> As for me , new plumbing has arrived, install Saturday, and Stage 2 next week. It's been several months since I've posted here...just fed up with the POS server vortex runs on.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Finally! KOWCC is going to get quicker, you are going to love it bro!!!! Cant wait for ur review



Jusa358Sonic said:


> For winter it's perfect. Salt won't build at the bottom of the dead pedal, etc.


Chris looks great, i likey! THey run in like $150 range?



Mantvis said:


> Whos dp is tht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USP Catless


talja10 said:


> U gonna love it.which tune u going with?uni?


Apr Stage 2+. Kareem is already stage 1 and he is just using his free upgrade to stage 2


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

The new server changes they made SUCK!! It takes forever for posts to submit and then they double post. Having issues with Tapatalk as well. Makes this a pretty frustrating experience.




KOWCC said:


> My exact interior!! I see you've also opted for the wet look trim/seat cleaner spray!
> 
> Can you please post a pic of the drivers side mat? I've heard it covers the dead pedal.
> 
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> The new server changes they made SUCK!! It takes forever for posts to submit and then they double post. Having issues with Tapatalk as well. Makes this a pretty frustrating experience.


So I'm not the only one! LOL


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^true... it sucks now!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Monster Mats are pretty awesome and handy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just bought all new monster mats that I used for a week. I don't like that the salt can easily get on the carpet. I have a bad case of OCD. LoL. 
The weather tech covers much more area.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I would like to give a special shout out to my Secretary "stero1d" for answering all the questions on my behalf.....all data was accurate.

Going forward all you vortex members can simple have "your people" talk to my people "serge" lol..........

And yes, we are all having issues with tapatalk...taking minutes to post a single sentence, then telling us error in upload but in fact it has uploaded...etc...

Those weather tech mats are $169 for just the front set.... That's pricey IMO.

As for the spray that gives that deep rich shine, I use meguiars, specifically this bottle...the shine lasts over 6 months...no joke! I highly highly recommend this product!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I would like to give a special shout out to my Secretary "stero1d" for answering all the questions on my behalf.....all data was accurate.
> 
> Going forward all you vortex members can simple have "your people" talk to my people "serge" lol..........
> 
> ...





Thanks i was looking for something like this. Is it greasy or do seats feel oily? 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks i was looking for something like this. Is it greasy or do seats feel oily?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What this guy said ^^^

I love the look just dont want the messiness


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*R8 Coil and Plugs*

after getting my tune two weeks ago I notice i was not as super smooth as I was stock. Well all fixed! just installed R8 coil packs and NGK plugs and now I can't even hear the car at idle so silky smooth. :thumbup:

Oh have 21k on the clock


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> What this guy said ^^^
> 
> I love the look just dont want the messiness


Fear not Sean.
This stuff is the beez kneez.
Extremely long protection, more shine then I like but customers love it, and no greasy grimmy feeling. It is purely dry to the touch, no gooey messiness.
Ultimate is top notch Meguiars consumer line.
If you want to not pay buy the bottle $8-10, then Meguiar's Hyper Dressing 1 gal is a waterbased version of the same thing. It slightly less durable but you get a ton of product out of the $30 gallon because you can dilute it to multiple ratios 4:1 to 12:1 depending on if you want high shine or a matte finish. 
Also hyper dressing can be used on tires too. It is not as durable as "wet tire" like products but it will blacken the tire and not sling **** everywhere. Just some hints to the guys that like to maintain their cars.

Its like you guys forget I am a detailer/paint polisher sometimes :banghead: And that I work with Meguiars regularly :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks i was looking for something like this. Is it greasy or do seats feel oily?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not greasy at all, that's why i love this stuff. After a simple light wipe it's still shiny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Fear not Sean.
> This stuff is the beez kneez.
> Extremely long protection, more shine then I like but customers love it, and no greasy grimmy feeling. It is purely dry to the touch, no gooey messiness.
> Ultimate is top notch Meguiars consumer line.
> ...



I know bro but i know ur busy sometimes so i don't like to bug and txt u....plus I'm very impatient lol but sweet ill pick some up my next time to Wal-Mart.... and that Zymol stuffis really good i like it a lot


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I know bro but i know ur busy sometimes so i don't like to bug and txt u....plus I'm very impatient lol but sweet ill pick some up my next time to Wal-Mart.... and that Zymol stuffis really good i like it a lot


When that Zymol runs out let me know. I have some suggested detailer sprays that will wet your pants.
I don't make money on this ****, just waste my money testing products so you guys don't have to.

Just FYI there are a few changes in the detailer spray market recently (past few years, last year there were some pretty big changes)

-"waterless" sprays are becoming more frequent and they are the best cleaners on market currently (as detail sprays)
-products have added lubricity to add that gliding towel squeeky clean feeling
-this also can help when used as a clay lube on some products
-polymers used in products are being updated
-not just made for light dust anymore, the dirtiest of cars can be cleaned with "waterless" with no ill effect.
-often shine and protection are both added parts of sprays because of the modified polymers, no longer just a surface cleaner
-products are designed to top up your existing wax to add length of durability

There are still products on the market that have not been updated to the new standards like Zymol, but it doesn't mean they are bad. There are just more advanced ways of doing things and often they don't cost more than the old way. And the old way is being pushed to consumers at really good prices. So like I said they are not bad, but there is better available.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> When that Zymol runs out let me know. I have some suggested detailer sprays that will wet your pants.
> I don't make money on this ****, just waste my money testing products so you guys don't have to.
> 
> Just FYI there are a few changes in the detailer spray market recently (past few years, last year there were some pretty big changes)
> ...


Excellent info bro.

You guys should listen to the man, he knows what he's talking about. After meeting him, and having the privilege of him detail my car I have completely changed the way I detail/wash my car. It is crazy how much I learned from him. I have changed most of the products I use to clean my car because of his expert advise. I've sent pictures to a couple of the guys on here of the kit I bring with me to shows. I have kinda developed an addiction to keeping my car clean, and have been called a detail nazi by some of my friends. LOL:laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I just bought all new monster mats that I used for a week. I don't like that the salt can easily get on the carpet. I have a bad case of OCD. LoL.
> The weather tech covers much more area.


Indeed I have some Weather Tech as well and are pretty awesome as well! 

Pro = they cover better
Con = they're a little bit slippery IMO

Both look pretty nice!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I stalled these:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Excellent info bro.
> 
> You guys should listen to the man, he knows what he's talking about. After meeting him, and having the privilege of him detail my car I have completely changed the way I detail/wash my car. It is crazy how much I learned from him. I have changed most of the products I use to clean my car because of his expert advise. I've sent pictures to a couple of the guys on here of the kit I bring with me to shows. I have kinda developed an addiction to keeping my car clean, and have been called a detail nazi by some of my friends. LOL:laugh:


Share with me too


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup::laugh: good info!

lol i'm sure i'm gonna get school'd when i meet him about car cleaning.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Excellent info bro.
> 
> You guys should listen to the man, he knows what he's talking about. After meeting him, and having the privilege of him detail my car I have completely changed the way I detail/wash my car. It is crazy how much I learned from him. I have changed most of the products I use to clean my car because of his expert advise. I've sent pictures to a couple of the guys on here of the kit I bring with me to shows. I have kinda developed an addiction to keeping my car clean, and have been called a detail nazi by some of my friends. LOL:laugh:


Kind man. :beer:
Rico you were already a Detail Nazi when I met you at Wuste.
I was just able to inform you more of things that will further extend your abilities. But glad these things stuck with you.

This will sound lame, but real detailing comes from passion and skill/technique...not product.
Rico loves Adams
Sean has Zymol
I have seen people post chemical guys and other things
I love all sorts of products the next guy may hate

In the end it is how you use the product and the passion behind the cleaning and detailing.

Some of you know some of the accounts I have as a detailer and they are not small. Some of the best tuners, speedshops and accessory brands in LA want my service and I can tell you that none of them care about the product I used because the end result is what matters. I know it may be late but if any of you guys in harsh climates needed suggestions for winterizing the exterior or anyone has ???s in general just PM me and I will be sure to help. I may be a busy guy but will try to respond to everyone ASAP.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> :thumbup::laugh: good info!
> 
> lol i'm sure i'm gonna get school'd when i meet him about car cleaning.


If we have time when we meet up I will be sure to show you some things. 
Most of you get the basics and well. It is that slight tweak to technique that will make you go ahhhhhhh i didn;t think of that.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> If we have time when we meet up I will be sure to show you some things.
> Most of you get the basics and well. It is that slight tweak to technique that will make you go ahhhhhhh i didn;t think of that.


ahhhh~~ :laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel like an ******* for posting 3 times in a row.
But to add a what did i do today...

arranged to have 100 octane tune added.
arranged a devils own kit to be delivered...sadly won't get this in time to have it installed when I am getting 100 octane tune added.
Luckily have 100 octane at gas station less than a block away :laugh: but its $9.85 a gallon :banghead:
Will only do that once before I get w/m


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Luckily have 100 octane at gas station less than a block away :laugh: but its $9.85 a gallon :banghead:
> Will only do that once before I get w/m



Lucky you! And yeah that's pretty expensive! You're going to love your WAI System! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I got the appropriate flash for my APR dongle. Its worth every penny! I also had some nice late Friday support from APR. Technology is amazing and Kudos to APR for putting it together :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I feel like an ******* for posting 3 times in a row.
> But to add a what did i do today...
> 
> arranged to have 100 octane tune added.
> ...


Yea i here u bro and as soon as im out of zymol ill be hitting u up for the next best thing....and ur gonna love the 100 file and meth....i just found a spot not too far from me that has sunoco 100 at the pump for $7.50 a gallon....i might have to try some with the meth and see if any difference happens


----------



## Robi (Jul 25, 2013)

Got this installed 



Sorry for the low resolution (Mobile Cam)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice wheel :thumbup: i want one bad but have alot more stuff to buy before i get one of those


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Robi said:


> Got this installed
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low resolution (Mobile Cam)


Man, it looks so sweet! Congrats!

Where did you sourced the R wheel from? I would love to source just the black frame!

Have a good one!


----------



## Robi (Jul 25, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Man, it looks so sweet! Congrats!
> 
> Where did you sourced the R wheel from? I would love to source just the black frame!
> 
> Have a good one!


Thanks!
It feels like the car got 20HP more :laugh:

I bought it on Ebay germany. It was built into a 2012 Scirocco R.
Afterwards i ordered a new Airbag from my Dealer who also did the install.

From what I´ve seen in ETKA it should be possible to order the black frame as a seperate part but no guarantee


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the offer bro :thumbup:. Check your PM.



S WORD said:


> Kind man. :beer:
> Rico you were already a Detail Nazi when I met you at Wuste.
> I was just able to inform you more of things that will further extend your abilities. But glad these things stuck with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to the dealership and traded in my Jetta for my CC!! I couldn't be happier (except with the Rline lol)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R line or not, u gotta love the headlights on the 13+ models :heart:

Welcome to our llittle club :wave:


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> R line or not, u gotta love the headlights on the 13+ models :heart:
> 
> Welcome to our llittle club :wave:


Very true! I just bought my Jetta the other day and I got a text saying I could get a CC for just a littttle more. Needless to say I hurried to the dealership and fell in love! 

Thank you! Fellow Arizonian here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Built the very first SPM CBE with CB Tuning...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=375135119287609&set=vb.100003733720534&type=2&theater


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Built the very first SPM CC CBE with CB Tuning...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=375135119287609&set=vb.100003733720534&type=2&theater


Here's another vid...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152072543390050&set=vb.592210049&type=2&theater


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

05GTI6677 said:


> Very true! I just bought my Jetta the other day and I got a text saying I could get a CC for just a littttle more. Needless to say I hurried to the dealership and fell in love!
> 
> Thank you! Fellow Arizonian here!
> 
> ...


Gotta get out to some local meets now and show that thing off


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Gotta get out to some local meets now and show that thing off


Depending on what time I get off work on Sunday I'm trying to make the Sunday night cruise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

05GTI6677 said:


> Depending on what time I get off work on Sunday I'm trying to make the Sunday night cruise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!!....u should go to the dyno day next wknd


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Gotta get out to some local meets now and show that thing off


Depending on what time I get off work on Sunday I'm trying to make the Sunday night cruise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry been meaning to get this picture up. TSI intake installed. Uni should be making some adjustments for these to fit perfect on CC's. 

This is got to be the best sounding intake I'm ever owned. Check out the video on Unitronic-chipped.com 


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Here's another vid...


Is that on your CC Alex?



vwauditek25 said:


> Sorry been meaning to get this picture up. TSI intake installed. Uni should be making some adjustments for these to fit perfect on CC's.
> 
> This is got to be the best sounding intake I'm ever owned. Check out the video on Unitronic-chipped.com
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Is that on your CC Alex?
> Looks good


+1


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cant wait to get mine shipped.how is the sound?how did u fit the bracket piece?


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

*VW emblem*

Just made some changes to my stock emblem ))


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

vali_ww said:


> Just made some changes to my stock emblem ))


Man that looks great how did you do it? Vinyl?


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

And haven't done it yet but my billy boat exhaust and usp catless dp just got delivered yesterday.


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

trutech74 said:


> Man that looks great how did you do it? Vinyl?


Thx! Yes with black vinyl, cutted it with special machine with fixed size.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Any way you could make more?


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to do my front and back


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes.. definitely do more please!!!


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

I would buy one, or two......


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Had my Solo Werks installed, Stud Conversion, and added my new VMR 705 19x9.5 ET 45mm with 5mm spacers


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Today I tried out my new Big Red jack 3 ton stands which worked great with my low profile jack and ECS jack pad/adapters:thumbup: My old jack stands have bases that are too wide to be used with the jack and jacks stands using the ECS jack pads, however the Bid Red jack stand bases are flat so they can be move closer to the jack while using the ECS jack pads. Now I can better center the jack stands in the center of the factory jack point, where before I had to have the jack stands sit closer to the inner edge of the pinch weld.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> Today I tried out my new Big Red jack 3 ton stands which worked great with my low profile jack and ECS jack pad/adapters:thumbup: My old jack stands have bases that are too wide to be used with the jack and jacks stands using the ECS jack pads, however the Bid Red jack stand bases are flat so they can be move closer to the jack while using the ECS jack pads. Now I can better center the jack stands in the center of the factory jack point, where before I had to have the jack stands sit closer to the inner edge of the pinch weld.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

airmax1 said:


>


Sorry man if you do not know about jack pad adapters, which allows you to lift the CC and place jack stands underneath it at the same time by using two different jack locations front and rear on the CC. The jack pads can be ordered from ECS tuning. http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Jack_Pads/ES251745/ http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Jack_Pads/ES2583/ I use them to lift my CC while I place jack stands under the scissor jack areas on the CC. However, the spots where the jacks pads are located are very close to the scissor jack locations or pinch welds which make using some jacks and jack stands together impossible. The Big Red jack stands are slim enough to allow the jack to be used at the same time as the jack stands in the front and rear locations. This is important to me because I do my own work on my CC and like to have my CC supported by jack stands when I work on it, so being able to lift it and place jacks underneath is priority number 1 to me. Safety first:thumbup: Here is what they look like on the CC when installed.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> Sorry man if you do not know about jack pad adapters, which allows you to lift the CC and place jack stands underneath it at the same time by using two different jack locations front and rear on the CC. The jack pads can be ordered from ECS tuning. http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Jack_Pads/ES251745/ http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Jack_Pads/ES2583/ I use them to lift my CC while I place jack stands under the scissor jack areas on the CC. However, the spots where the jacks pads are located are very close to the scissor jack locations or pinch welds which make using some jacks and jack stands together impossible. The Big Red jack stands are slim enough to allow the jack to be used at the same time as the jack stands in the front and rear locations. This is important to me because I do my own work on my CC and like to have my CC supported by jack stands when I work on it, so being able to lift it and place jacks underneath is priority number 1 to me. Safety first:thumbup: Here is what they look like on the CC when installed.


learning something every day...opcorn:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got my miro 111 19x9.5 ET40 wrapped up on 235/35/19 with a little stretch.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got my miro 111 19x9.5 ET40 wrapped up on 235/35/19 with a little stretch.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vali_ww said:


> Thx! Yes with black vinyl, cutted it with special machine with fixed size.


Great man! It looks awesome! I bought some of these emblems at a German webstore and they were an arm and a leg!

Pretty well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Got my miro 111 19x9.5 ET40 wrapped up on 235/35/19 with a little stretch.


Nice wheel!! But I think that you should go with wider tire for a better look. Maybe a 245 or 255 wide tire, however you may have to go down to a 30 series tire to keep the same radius as the 235/35.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the stretch look and regards to the 235/35 its perfect fitment u cant go on 30 when oem its 235 40/18


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

U meant if i would go with the 245 or 255 than yeah 235/30 should have worked but i like the stretched look


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> I like the stretch look and regards to the 235/35 its perfect fitment u cant go on 30 when oem its 235 40/18


You have aftermarket 19x9.5 rims, which are too wide for the tires in my opinion, but everyone has there own opinion about what looks good, so if you are good with them, cool beans:thumbup:


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

Set my alarm for 3am but forgot to take it from weekdays to Sunday and woke up an hour late for work so I really enjoyed my drive to work! 👍 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Like to clean look of your Climatronic... I think I'm going to get a new Climatronic control module for my Wife's VW CC.

So jelly of you having stick trans on your VW CC; here at Mexico we only got Auto transmission for any VW Passat and CC.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Got my miro 111 19x9.5 ET40 wrapped up on 235/35/19 with a little stretch.


Very acceptable stretch IMO! Gonna look great bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed all this crap on Saturday, lol :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Very acceptable stretch IMO! Gonna look great bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Hopefully. gotta wait till the summer to try them on )


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed all this crap on Saturday, lol :thumbup:


Did u installed the dp by yourself? I tried but there was no freaking way to take that top bold off.it was seized so bad and didnt want to brake the bolt and get stuck with it after hope yours went well.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Btw thanks for the tire recommandation.i like them and good pricing too.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

That was @ Serge1D (freaking tapatalk)


----------



## Pinkyman (Dec 27, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Gave it a much needed and deserved bath


Thats a sweet looking car! Do you ever get up by WestGate at all? I was in AZ on a work trip last Feb, and im almost positive i saw this car going up 101... It was kind of my inspiration to buy a new CC


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

rocketryan said:


> Thats a sweet looking car! Do you ever get up by WestGate at all? I was in AZ on a work trip last Feb, and im almost positive i saw this car going up 101... It was kind of my inspiration to buy a new CC


Thx man  yea i used to live around there in Avondale at that point in time and frequented the 101 alot....every once in a while i get someone i know txt me that they saw me but yet im somewhere else, so there has to be another one similar to mine....but if it was me im very flattered and honored that it inspired u to get a CC :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

vali_ww said:


> Just made some changes to my stock emblem ))


That looks extremely sharp. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Give us a shot of it on the car!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Drove it first time in snow
http://youtu.be/mRFgTBUtExg


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Got my miro 111 19x9.5 ET40 wrapped up on 235/35/19 with a little stretch.


Good looking wheel and tire size. You are going to like the look.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

dgarcia211 said:


> Good looking wheel and tire size. You are going to like the look.


Gotta wait at least 3 months  for the summer


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Went to Uro Tuning in Tampa for some hopeful christmas shopping....


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> That looks extremely sharp. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Give us a shot of it on the car!



Thx!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vali_ww said:


> Thx!





Very Nice. Is that vynil? 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Very Nice. Is that vynil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesss)))


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

vali_ww said:


> Thx! Yes with black vinyl, cutted it with special machine with fixed size.


I wish I had a special machine with fixed size to cut it with!! You could cut out a bunch of them and try selling them on here. I'd be your first customer... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vali_ww said:


> Yesss)))


Im willing to test that one on my cc )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vali_ww said:


> Thx!


It looks pretty sweet man! Congrats!

Here's one of my VW Golf with the same emblem concept!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Put the roof rack on my car a couple days ago. Been really enjoying my car as of late. Sucks it really doesn't get cold in Cali, but that Neuspeed IC does it's job very well. 79 today where I live. What's turbo lag? Lol









Also went to a car meet/charity toy drive that was set up by a friends car club this weekend. The F&F GTR's were there, and so was the Ford Escort from the new movie. Had lots of fun, and got to hang out with friends I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ripped out my air box to put on a less restrictive intake because I feel like 300+ for the APR one is a little crazy. All I'll need is to make a heat shield and I'll be satisfied!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

05GTI6677 said:


> Ripped out my air box to put on a less restrictive intake because I feel like 300+ for the APR one is a little crazy. All I'll need is to make a heat shield and I'll be satisfied!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good dude, but not sure how that will hook up to the MAF housing though. Looks like you will need to modify it to work with your car, and not sure if you noticed but you have a CBFA vehicle which requires the use of a breather filter.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Took pics of recent additions*

Tinted my front turn signals with Niteshades and added yellow Lamin-x to my fog lights. Also upgraded the fog light bulbs from H11 to H9 for about 40% more light output without having to buy HIDs. Stock H11 bulbs are 1350 lumens where as H9 bulbs are 2150 lumens. They are only 10w higher @65w so there should be no heat problems in the socket or the wires. Only had to trim out one plastic tab from inside the connector to make it fit. The difference is very noticeable!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ADennis said:


> Tinted my front turn signals with Niteshades and added yellow Lamin-x to my fog lights. Also upgraded the fog light bulbs from H11 to H9 for about 40% more light output without having to buy HIDs. Stock H11 bulbs are 1350 lumens where as H9 bulbs are 2150 lumens. They are only 10w higher @65w so there should be no heat problems in the socket or the wires. Only had to trim out one plastic tab from inside the connector to make it fit. The difference is very noticeable!




It looks pretty nice, clean and luminous/bright!


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

Finished (until I make a heat shield)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Looks good dude, but not sure how that will hook up to the MAF housing though. Looks like you will need to modify it to work with your car, and not sure if you noticed but you have a CBFA vehicle which requires the use of a breather filter.


Had to get rid of the MAF adapter and just run silicone. I wasn't aware, I was planning on putting a little filter on it but I didn't know It was required for emissions. I haven't got a check engine light but I'll be sure to put a breather filter on there ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a video clip of my before and after. It's a pretty subtle difference but it is different so I'm happy! 



Sorry for the poor quality. If anyone has a suggestion for uploading videos without losing quality please feel free to let me in!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

05GTI6677 said:


> Finished (until I make a heat shield)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





05GTI6677 said:


> Had to get rid of the MAF adapter and just run silicone. I wasn't aware, I was planning on putting a little filter on it but I didn't know It was required for emissions. I haven't got a check engine light but I'll be sure to put a breather filter on there ASAP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome dude. It's going to sag with just the silicone hose holding it. I would also get the breather filter on there before you drive the car too much. Don't want to suck up anything that might cause harm to your car.


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Looks awesome dude. It's going to sag with just the silicone hose holding it. I would also get the breather filter on there before you drive the car too much. Don't want to suck up anything that might cause harm to your car.


Yeah I'm sitting in the garage right now trying to figure out a good way to brace it. Any ideas? I could always zip tie it but I'm trying to break that habit. Yeah I'm getting that filter today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Had our first snowfall here in MI over the weekend. Took the CC out on the stock Contis and could not get it stuck.


Here is a picture, the undercarriage was plowing snow it is so low lol


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Had our first snowfall here in MI over the weekend. Took the CC out on the stock Contis and could not get it stuck.
> 
> 
> Here is a picture, the undercarriage was plowing snow it is so low lol


Looking good where in Michigan u at? 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> Looking good where in Michigan u at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Macomb area.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone know if ttrs brembo kit (caliper rotors sensors etc) is a direct fit for the cc? Please PM me as soon as possible pleaseeeee


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed all this crap on Saturday, lol :thumbup:


Yes he did!!!!! No one is allowed to touch my car besides Dan!! Thanks again brother for the incredible work! The car feels amazing! Also got flashed to stage 2 today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Macomb area.


Oh very nice I'm original from novi area 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> Oh very nice I'm original from novi area
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


I recall you don't reside in Mi anymore, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I recall you don't reside in Mi anymore, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/





ya im in NorCal now left michigan in the rear view mirror in may of 2012 sadly i do miss it back there but it is nice not having to wash my car everyday to get the snow and salt and grim off it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Did u installed the dp by yourself? I tried but there was no freaking way to take that top bold off.it was seized so bad and didnt want to brake the bolt and get stuck with it after hope yours went well.


It was actually on KOWCC's car, but yes I did it myself. I've done a couple before though, so I knew the job.

I just sprayed a little penetrating oil, removed the front part of the intake (he had a Neuspeed intake, making it easier), and then used an extension with a 16mm socket & a breaking bar to break the nuts loose. Then a ratchet to spin the two top ones off.
The other two I removed from under the car with a ratcheting box wrench, no problems at all


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Put my fresh winter setup on last night.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> It was actually on KOWCC's car, but yes I did it myself. I've done a couple before though, so I knew the job.
> 
> I just sprayed a little penetrating oil, removed the front part of the intake (he had a Neuspeed intake, making it easier), and then used an extension with a 16mm socket & a breaking bar to break the nuts loose. Then a ratchet to spin the two top ones off.
> The other two I removed from under the car with a ratcheting box wrench, no problems at all


Nice man!i actually couldn't done it my self cuz my spm dp needed some heat on 2 spots to make it lined up with the cutback.i payed 130$ which is not bad at all when others priced me at 200$ and up.btw i got the rimes and tires same as your offset but 235's i know u running 225's isn't that too stretched?cuz mine they have a good stretched on 235's wich if i knew i would have got 245's just to be on the safe part which would have been stretched too.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*Round 2!!*

Finally getting started on some more upgrades today. HPA Motorsports new intake manifold, TOP, and DV+. Dyno on Monday!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PGZee said:


> Finally getting started on some more upgrades today. HPA Motorsports new intake manifold, TOP, and DV+. Dyno on Monday!!


Dude I have DV+ laying on a shelf!

:thumbup: :thumbup: on the HPA's intake manifold! Please let us know how do you like it once installed! Also do you have HPA's engine tune in your car?


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

Found a car wash down the street from me called "Clean Freak" that has an $8 full wash and free vacuums and compressed air at every station!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude I have DV+ laying on a shelf!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: on the HPA's intake manifold! Please let us know how do you like it once installed! Also do you have HPA's engine tune in your car?


opcorn:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

waltern said:


> Is your car tuned? If so, how long have you been tuned, and is this the first time this has happened?


Stock. It's the coils. Just frustrating(notice the mileage).


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes. I have the ecu and dsg tunes from HPA. Dsg tune is a must have! It's great!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PGZee said:


> Finally getting started on some more upgrades today. HPA Motorsports new intake manifold, TOP, and DV+. Dyno on Monday!!


I want to see that TOP installed!


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

Ordered this today. Still on the conquest to stage 2....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I want to see that TOP installed!


As soon as I have the pics I'll share

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Edited some weekend pics*

*I took some pictures around my house this past weekend. 
*


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

waltern said:


> Installed HPA DSG stage 2 tune today. I will drive it for a few days and give an opinion.


Love all my HPA hardware and software. The DSG tune was money well spent IMO. I ALMOST always drive in sport mode so not really sure what happens in D but it did get a little annoying hunting for gears some times when I did.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Regarding Stage 2 ECU and DSG tuning, what the price difference between Unitronic and HPA?

Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PGZee said:


> Yes. I have the ecu and dsg tunes from HPA. Dsg tune is a must have! It's great!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Pretty nice man! I hope we had a HPA Dealer at Mexico!


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Winter mode at it's finest. Took it out plowing, and saved others from being stuck last night. lol


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Clearly*



PGZee said:


> Yes. I have the ecu and dsg tunes from HPA. Dsg tune is a must have! It's great!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Are your turn signals fully clear or do they have some orange that still shows even when they are off ? I have the 2012 also and some makers who produce a fully clear non led turn signal claim they only fit up through 2011. Anyways any information would be helpful.........I plan on getting a DSG tune in the spring. Glad you like yours even if it's the pricey one.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been driving with the HPA Stage2 DSG tune for a few days now. This is definitely how the car should have been from the factory. I now can drive in D. The shift points are the same as they were in D before, but the gears are much more connected, and without hesitation. The gear changes feel tighter and more precise. Is S it feels great, shifts quicker and precise. M and paddle are faster and will not upshift unless you do it, so you can bounce off the rev limiter. Launch control is a great feature if you want it. You stop the car, turn off the traction control, put your foot on the brake, shift to S, and floor the throttle. The car will rev as if it is in neutral up to 3700 RPM, take your foot off the brake, the gear engages and the fun begins. 

The price was $799, plus I had to pay $100 shipping for the Dongle, since I don't have a dealer near me. I can't say whether it is worth the money, since everyone has a different value to money. What it does is make the car "right". It is not this dramatic thing like getting a K04. It was worth it to me.

I like the car more now, except for the check engine light coming on almost every time I run it hard since the k04 was installed. If I can figure that out, I might be satisfied with it for a while.


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Winter mode at it's finest. Took it out plowing, and saved others from being stuck last night. lol


That looks really awesome from 82° Az but I don't think I could survive in that type of climate. How do you keep your car clean (or is it even possible)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2.BRO said:


> Ordered this today. Still on the conquest to stage 2....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


The kit with both pipes is under $250, could have saved $50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

^ and that euro switch $18.99 total

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chro...at-Caddy-5ND-941-431-B-Support/955947550.html


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It seems that the battery is dead with only 20K Kilometers on the clock! I really hope it's only that 

I installed a RNS 510 version H like a year ago... I don't believe it could be a battery drain issue because of the Can Bus version... right? Since the car is a 2012


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> It seems that the battery is dead with only 20K Kilometers on the clock! I really hope it's only that
> 
> I installed a RNS 510 version H like a year ago... I don't believe it could be a battery drain issue because of the Can Bus version... right? Since the car is a 2012


Man what do u have there a AAA Duracell lol.this should be covered as everyone having problems with their batteries.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

2.BRO said:


> Ordered this today. Still on the conquest to stage 2....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Serge1D has a set of that pipe if u can return it and he will give it to u for way less than that.or ushould have got the set together (nit individually added to the cart) i payed 175 for bothof them at usp.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Man what do u have there a AAA Duracell lol.this should be covered as everyone having problems with their batteries.


LOL... It didn't keep going & going at advertised! LOL


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

waltern said:


> I have been driving with the HPA Stage2 DSG tune for a few days now. This is definitely how the car should have been from the factory. I now can drive in D. The shift points are the same as they were in D before, but the gears are much more connected, and without hesitation. The gear changes feel tighter and more precise. Is S it feels great, shifts quicker and precise. M and paddle are faster and will not upshift unless you do it, so you can bounce off the rev limiter. Launch control is a great feature if you want it. You stop the car, turn off the traction control, put your foot on the brake, shift to S, and floor the throttle. The car will rev as if it is in neutral up to 3700 RPM, take your foot off the brake, the gear engages and the fun begins.
> 
> The price was $799, plus I had to pay $100 shipping for the Dongle, since I don't have a dealer near me. I can't say whether it is worth the money, since everyone has a different value to money. What it does is make the car "right". It is not this dramatic thing like getting a K04. It was worth it to me.
> 
> I like the car more now, except for the check engine light coming on almost every time I run it hard since the k04 was installed. If I can figure that out, I might be satisfied with it for a while.


The check engine light is probably a misfire type code due to the valves floating under heavy load. Only had that happen once.with my k04 and that was with a cold engine.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Uh oh! Might have just found the next mod for this year....performance head.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL... It didn't keep going & going at advertised! LOL


Hahah


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Serge1D has a set of that pipe if u can return it and he will give it to u for way less than that.or ushould have got the set together (nit individually added to the cart) i payed 175 for bothof them at usp.


Pipe is gone )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Pipe is gone )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Your bad u should've let me know lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Hahah


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PGZee said:


> Uh oh! Might have just found the next mod for this year....performance head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man! Just saw that a fee days ago at January's Performance VW issue.

Is your engine 2.0T FSI?


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Serge1D has a set of that pipe if u can return it and he will give it to u for way less than that.or ushould have got the set together (nit individually added to the cart) i payed 175 for bothof them at usp.


well that sucks! live and learn lol. Next time i'll make are to reference vortex on how much you guys paid for mods...


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

PGZee said:


> The check engine light is probably a misfire type code due to the valves floating under heavy load. Only had that happen once.with my k04 and that was with a cold engine.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


The dealer is going to run codes again and see if anything came up. The first time they said it was coil packs, the second time they said nothing came up.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

2.BRO said:


> well that sucks! live and learn lol. Next time i'll make are to reference vortex on how much you guys paid for mods...


Def


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Didn't do anything to the CC today, but swung up to Dallas and bought this beauty for my wife for Christmas. Then drove it home and parked it around the corner corner until Christmas morning.

Volvo XC60 T6 AWD R-Design with every option you can possibly get on a Volvo, and it's got the two tone black/tan leather just like my CC! 


































Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

xterrain said:


> Didn't do anything to the CC today, but swung up to Dallas and bought this beauty for my wife for Christmas.


:thumbup::thumbup:

You're a good husband.

I was planning on picking up my wife one of these








:laugh:


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

I am looking at one of these for wife also but she is nagging about she needs third row we only have one kid so I don't understand why 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Put some Conti Extreme DWS 235/40/18 on to bond with the white stuff

Amazing tires btw. Friends, get yourselves a set ASAP...





I debated on buying the ECS winter snow shoes but I think I'll stick with these for now. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Snow/ES2500800/


----------



## 05GTI6677 (Aug 22, 2010)

coachpalmer said:


> I am looking at one of these for wife also but she is nagging about she needs third row we only have one kid so I don't understand why
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


Sounds like she's planning to have more... lol. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

xterrain said:


> Didn't do anything to the CC today, but swung up to Dallas and bought this beauty for my wife for Christmas. Then drove it home and parked it around the corner corner until Christmas morning.
> 
> Volvo XC60 T6 AWD R-Design with every option you can possibly get on a Volvo, and it's got the two tone black/tan leather just like my CC!
> 
> ...


wow nice!!! Husband of the Year for sure! ))



FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Put some Conti Extreme DWS 235/40/18 on to bond with the white stuff
> 
> Amazing tires btw. Friends, get yourselves a set ASAP...
> 
> ...




I heard only good things about those... got a comp set of those when got Tiggy for my mom, gonna wrap my savannahs with DWS in spring )


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> wow nice!!! Husband of the Year for sure! ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best tire i ever owned just sold them after 2 years summer use only.smooth ride/no noise at all/good on corners/4star in wet though i ended up touching someone last summer in the red light was raining.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

I had the summer only dw on my civic si and they were awesome. Also had the dws before I traded it in on the cc but never had them in snow.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> You're a good husband.
> 
> ...


^Hahaha! As soon as we move into our new house, you can bet your ass that gifts from me to her will be 'tools' from then on under the guise that "Now I can build that thing you want so much..." :beer:



coachpalmer said:


> I am looking at one of these for wife also but she is nagging about she needs third row we only have one kid so I don't understand why
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


I highly recommend it. We both wanted an Audi Q7 TDI, but after seeing the prices, test driving them, and sitting in their "3rd row", I nixed the idea that we needed something that big just so she could look pompous in the Whole Foods parking lot. After test driving everything in the category (including Land and Range Rovers) the Volvo checked all of our required boxes and many many many more and still came in at a much more affordable price.

I'll tell you, after just driving it from 150 miles from Dallas to Austin, it's by far the best build quality car I've ever owned and easily ranks as the best in it's category (closest competitor is the BMW X3 xDrive35i. The Volvo weighs more than an Escalade, has 300hp/325tq, AWD, with a solid grumble when my foot's down, and the doors close like a bank vault. Overall, it's a very well engineered car and the onboard systems are very easy to learn and adjust to your personal tastes. 

In all honesty, third row in anything other than a Suburban or Escalade ESV is a waste of money. A couple we know (they're twins are our Godkids) are selling their Z71 Tahoe with 3rd row, because it's not big enough to carry around the boys with all the luggage that goes with them. Plus, the back-seat is absolutely useless for anyone taller than 5' anyhow...which to a bunch of Texas-born German folk, is everyone older than 10. He being a diesel fan, is buying them a freshly rebuilt Excursion 4x4...overkill? Maybe. One of the few useful 3rd rows? Absolutely.



Stero1D said:


> wow nice!!! Husband of the Year for sure! ))


Ha! I'll cede acceptance of the award, as I've only been married 2 years and I fear I've ruined her taste for the less-than-finer-things, screwing myself in the process. LOL. That being said, I think the guys who've been with their wives for decades are the guys who deserve praise. Gifts take money, but time takes patience.

That's your Unagi moment for the day. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Honestly didn't think i would be this excited about the CF paddle extensions. They are real CF....I'm in love with them...judge for yourself!!!

They run over $100 at some retailers...these were $18 shipped from China. Can't beat that deal. Had to use my own two sided tape though for a secure fix.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Honestly didn't think i would be this excited about the CF paddle extensions. They are real CF....I'm in love with them...judge for yourself!!!
> 
> They run over $100 at some retailers...these were $18 shipped from China. Can't beat that deal. Had to use my own two sided tape though for a secure fix.
> 
> ...


This is in my future for next mod 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the club brother. They become kinda addictive too :laugh:




KOWCC said:


> Honestly didn't think i would be this excited about the CF paddle extensions. They are real CF....I'm in love with them...judge for yourself!!!
> 
> They run over $100 at some retailers...these were $18 shipped from China. Can't beat that deal. Had to use my own two sided tape though for a secure fix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Welcome to the club brother. They become kinda addictive too :laugh:


Yeah I've had the wheel for quite some time now and never used the paddles until last week when I got stage 2 and all the pipes....now it's too addictive, agreed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Put some Conti Extreme DWS 235/40/18 on to bond with the white stuff
> 
> Amazing tires btw. Friends, get yourselves a set ASAP...
> 
> ...


The Conti DWS tires are great all season tires. I had a set on my old Infiniti M35 and they handle icy and wet roads very well. I will put a set on my CC when my Ventus tires wear down.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dats hot )) love it bro!

Mine are on the way.. Can not wait )







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Dats hot )) love it bro!
> 
> Mine are on the way.. Can not wait )
> 
> ...


Thx bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Won't be able to drive mine for a couple 3 days...got snipped today (yesterday) and can't really comfortably depress the clutch pedal :/

My Christmas present to my wife. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

*ECS boost gauge*

Installed ECS boost gauge, planning on getting tuned soon, maybe Revo stage 1 during winter sale.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

To all the Guys with Continental DWS,

I live nearby Mexico City, so there's no snow for me.

So if you were going to buy new wheels, would you buy Continental DSW or Michelin Super Sport?

Thank you so much!

Have a great Christmas and a happy new year! God bless you Brothers! 


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thursday did my box setup. Friday did my notch and Saturday did the air ride install. All done by myself and friends. Rotiforms should go on soon just waiting out the rain.









.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty nice job man! Congrats on you and your Buddies!


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks man. Can't wait until my blq's are on. Need more low in my life.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Thanks man. Can't wait until my blq's are on. Need more low in my life.


Nice! I love how Rotorm BLQs look in lowered VW Passat CCs! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad I made the switch from my GTI. I loved it but I needed more space for the family.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> To all the Guys with Continental DWS,
> 
> I live nearby Mexico City, so there's no snow for me.
> 
> ...


God bless u too man and happy holidays tou and family.dws all the way u never go wrong.i had them for 2 summer seasons and i sold them they were still like brand new.cheers brother


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Thanks man. Can't wait until my blq's are on. Need more low in my life.












Trying to sell my BLQs 



Posted from iPotato


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> God bless u too man and happy holidays tou and family.dws all the way u never go wrong.i had them for 2 summer seasons and i sold them they were still like brand new.cheers brother


Cheers and thank you very much man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Trying to sell my BLQs
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from iPotato


It looks pretty cool man!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

2 new mods! 









Classy cup holder and reindeer power


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

chillybone said:


> 2 new mods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the cupholder! In my opinion it's a most do mod on any VW MKV, MKVI and Passat Sedan and CC!


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

What radio is that?? 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

It's the dns 810. New and very buggy but they are making a production unit soon. This is just a pre production to find the bugs


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Took me 3 hours lol


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

chillybone said:


> 2 new mods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where/How can I get parts to do the cup holder?? Looks great!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/VW/CC/2009-2012/Interior/191


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

chillybone said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/VW/CC/2009-2012/Interior/191


Thanks!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Mantvis I already have a set. Thank you for posting. GLWS.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

05GTI6677 said:


> That looks really awesome from 82° Az but I don't think I could survive in that type of climate. How do you keep your car clean (or is it even possible)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try to wash it when I can, haha. I stay far away from cars driving infront of me because that's the easiest way to get your car dirty with the dirt/water splashing all over your car during the day. but it has been warm lately, snow starting to melt, temperarory lol


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

Formerly known as *"DD_MK6"*...well recently traded in the MK6 

Before: 












got myself into a CC (which i've always wanted to get), can't wait to start doing things with this one


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CeexCee said:


> Formerly known as *"DD_MK6"*...well recently traded in the MK6
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard....and congrats on the proper color choice... lol

Looks like mine when I first got it.....now get to work!!!!!  This community is great and very well knowledged, so anything you have on your mind , simply ask away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Put my rotiforms on the CC.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Put my rotiforms on the CC.


Lookin good! Is the rear end aired put tho?


Posted from iPotato


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya it's all aired out. I might have to cut the bump stops. Or camber maybe -1.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

CeexCee said:


> Formerly known as *"DD_MK6"*...well recently traded in the MK6
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the CC family. :wave: As Kareem said, if you have any questions ask away. 
Also, welcome to the Cali CC owners club:thumbup:



gryjetta03 said:


> Put my rotiforms on the CC.


Car looks great! And I love that vanity plate :laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

chillybone said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/VW/CC/2009-2012/Interior/191


you can buy exactly same cup holder from ebay or aliexpress for $40 shipped


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Blah. I get nervous buying from those places lol. Couldn't find cornsilk on eBay though


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rico85 haha thanks. It wasn't fun when my car was stock height and I was planning the air install. Def confused people.


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

Installed my forge intake this morn. Car runs very different now. I don't know how I feel about it just yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mahmut46 (Dec 23, 2013)

*daytona wheels*


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

2.BRO said:


> Installed my forge intake this morn. Car runs very different now. I don't know how I feel about it just yet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I installed a wintake on my CC awhile back. You might notice your break pedal pulsing when you start the car now.... If so your intake is bumping into the master cylinder res. I had to use a zip tie to hold up my intake to keep this from happening since I'm too lazy to make a bracket.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

HPA intake manifold is on!!! New software and data logging tomorrow!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

PGZee said:


> HPA intake manifold is on!!! New software and data logging tomorrow!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Looks great, looking forward for the feedback..:beer:


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought my '10 Sport back in June and today I changed the oil (my first time on this car). Everything went fine until it was time to remove the filter. I tried every filter wrench that I have and even went and got another one but still could not make it budge. I finally said the hell with it and broke out the channel locks which worked. I would like to know what dip**** at the dealership that I bought the car from thought it was a good idea to torque the filter to 350 lb-ft. Other than that it was a very easy service.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

^ damn some people have all the money. That things like 10 times the cost of an oem replacement. 

That being said my contribution for today is I washed the car, and took her out for a spin after replacing the pcv valave. No more CEL we'll see how this week goes and if it comes back at all.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


> Put my rotiforms on the CC.


Damn dude... You don't waste anytime. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

mahmut46 said:


>


A '13 R-line with Daytona's and no body kit. Def a first in my book . Looks clean tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm that's just a r-line grill. That's not a R line

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mahmut46 said:


>


Love 13 R lines! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

gryjetta03 said:


> Put my rotiforms on the CC.


Love the Roti's!!!!! Awesome job!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Van33 they needed to be put on. Things can't hang out in my house while I am staring at my car in the driveway haha.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

PGZEE. Thanks. I just need spacers and I'm good to go.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Love 13 R lines!
> Its just the grille
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.





gryjetta03 said:


> Van33 they needed to be put on. Things can't hang out in my house while I am staring at my car in the driveway haha.


Your car looks amazing!







Great Job


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ELM327 WIFI plugged into my OBDII, iPad mini mounted on windshield, Dash Command running on iPad with several pages of gauges...time for a joy ride and some stage 2 stats!!!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I've got torque running on a generic elm Bluetooth adapter and an android tablet with an oled screen.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> ELM327 WIFI plugged into my OBDII, iPad mini mounted on windshield, Dash Command running on iPad with several pages of gauges...time for a joy ride and some stage 2 stats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an app?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Is that an app?


Yes, the app is called Dash Command. There are many apps out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

*Spacer Help*

Give Max, Ryan, Jace, or Blake at 3ZERO3 Motorsports in Denver a call. 303-456-8383. They work with tons of wheel fitment projects and can get you hooked up with the right spacers for your set up. They ship anywhere!! Tell them Peter Z with the CC-R project gave you thier info, and you have a bagged CC with Roti's and need some spacer help. They have a relationship with Roti as well so they can get some really good details in helping find the perfect set up for you. Good looking CC man!!!!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

*I picked up another garage queen project*

My new project.. Its rear drive this time


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Honestly didn't think i would be this excited about the CF paddle extensions. They are real CF....I'm in love with them...judge for yourself!!!
> 
> They run over $100 at some retailers...these were $18 shipped from China. Can't beat that deal. Had to use my own two sided tape though for a secure fix.
> 
> ...


18$ shipped? From China? I wouldn't be so sure it's real CF. :sly:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> ELM327 WIFI plugged into my OBDII, iPad mini mounted on windshield, Dash Command running on iPad with several pages of gauges...time for a joy ride and some stage 2 stats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well what are your stats.. ?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

giecsar said:


> 18$ shipped? From China? I wouldn't be so sure it's real CF. :sly:


Yep they are.iv got the same ones


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Merry X Mas eve everyone.
:biggrinsanta:
Added this to the tank.








Received Devils own dvc 30 and BSH meth pipe.
Have to wait til new year for install.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Woke up with some cash on the side (in my mind) and went for sage 2 uni and dsg stage 2 as well and they didn't do anything as the Unitronic its closed for the holidays witch they said they have to be in touch with the unitronic while doing the siftware upgrade (dont know this was just a kick out from them cuz they were busy or its true)


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

talja10 said:


> Woke up with some cash on the side (in my mind) and went for sage 2 uni and dsg stage 2 as well and they didn't do anything as the Unitronic its closed for the holidays witch they said they have to be in touch with the unitronic while doing the siftware upgrade (dont know this was just a kick out from them cuz they were busy or its true)


It's true. Same with APR. They issue the software over the internet. It's good that way in case there's an issue with the tune file, someone at the other end can usually modify/customize it directly.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> It's true. Same with APR. They issue the software over the internet. It's good that way in case there's an issue with the tune file, someone at the other end can usually modify/customize it directly.


I see.i have rescheduled for jan/02/14 as the sale ends on the 3.rd i believe (unitronic has a bundle sale of 150$ for both softwares installed on the same date)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> 18$ shipped? From China? I wouldn't be so sure it's real CF. :sly:


Are you the one looking right at it??? NO! Don't question my judgement! 

Carbon fiber in such small quantities doesn't cost much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Giescar back up dude!!....theyre real CF ive seen them personally and theyre legit....relax dude its not on ur car


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

giecsar said:


> 18$ shipped? From China? I wouldn't be so sure it's real CF. :sly:





KOWCC said:


> Are you the one looking right at it??? NO! Don't question my judgement!
> 
> Carbon fiber in such small quantities doesn't cost much.
> 
> ...





AZ_CC said:


> Giescar back up dude!!....theyre real CF ive seen them personally and theyre legit....relax dude its not on ur car


looks like you hit a nerve with that one lol.. BACK UP DUDE!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

tambat said:


> looks like you hit a nerve with that one lol.. BACK UP DUDE!!


It's not that man, it's just that every single post that Gis guy posts is either demeaning or negative....everyone is just sick of his crap and everyone has some beef with him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Are you the one looking right at it??? NO! Don't question my judgement!
> 
> Carbon fiber in such small quantities doesn't cost much.
> 
> ...


On a side note, which dead pedal did you get? Link? I bought the B7/CC set from a seller on Aliexpress and the dead pedal was about 3/4 of an inch away from the floor when installed, also the screw hole did not come close to lining up. The three plastic clips were in the right places (relative to each other), but were all too low, thus raising the pedal too high. I ended up just using the gas/brake pedal covers and tossing out the dead pedal. Would love to find a proper dead pedal even if I had to buy the whole cover set over again.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I used one of my Sagittas to take a picture of my DD (1995 S-10).


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> It's not that man, it's just that every single post that Gis guy posts is either demeaning or negative....everyone is just sick of his crap and everyone has some beef with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh i hadn't noticed that. i guess its fair then.. carry on opcorn:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I used one of my Sagittas to take a picture of my DD (1995 S-10).


having a really hard time figuring out what i'm looking at here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> On a side note, which dead pedal did you get? Link? I bought the B7/CC set from a seller on Aliexpress and the dead pedal was about 3/4 of an inch away from the floor when installed, also the screw hole did not come close to lining up. The three plastic clips were in the right places (relative to each other), but were all too low, thus raising the pedal too high. I ended up just using the gas/brake pedal covers and tossing out the dead pedal. Would love to find a proper dead pedal even if I had to buy the whole cover set over again.


From ECS, $29.99. It's ECS # 2063847. It needs minor adjustments; just a removal of one of the rear prongs that don't align with the base of the car. Plus it's a bit narrower than the stock one. You need this adapter as well, ECS # 261047


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

tambat said:


> oh i hadn't noticed that. i guess its fair then.. carry on opcorn:


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> It's not that man, it's just that every single post that Gis guy posts is either demeaning or negative....everyone is just sick of his crap and everyone has some beef with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> On a side note, which dead pedal did you get? Link? I bought the B7/CC set from a seller on Aliexpress and the dead pedal was about 3/4 of an inch away from the floor when installed, also the screw hole did not come close to lining up. The three plastic clips were in the right places (relative to each other), but were all too low, thus raising the pedal too high. I ended up just using the gas/brake pedal covers and tossing out the dead pedal. Would love to find a proper dead pedal even if I had to buy the whole cover set over again.


I got dead pedal for passat b6 and fits perfectly. I PM'ed you about it


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

tambat said:


> having a really hard time figuring out what i'm looking at here


Yeah... I showed a friend this and he could not see it either. Fail on my part!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PGZee said:


> HPA intake manifold is on!!! New software and data logging tomorrow!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Do like!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Aeroforce Digital Gauge will be here soon. One of a kind!









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> From ECS, $29.99. It's ECS # 2063847. It needs minor adjustments; just a removal of one of the rear prongs that don't align with the base of the car. Plus it's a bit narrower than the stock one. You need this adapter as well, ECS # 261047
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this dead pedal it's for VW MKVs and MKVIs, right?

Thanks for the tip I'll buy the adapter from ECS Tuning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Merry X Mas eve everyone.
> :biggrinsanta:
> Added this to the tank.
> 
> ...


👍👍👍 i got BSH pipe installed bit methkit laying around.. Got this addition to it yesterday












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BE TOGLI said:


> So this dead pedal it's for VW MKVs and MKVIs, right?
> 
> Thanks for the tip I'll buy the adapter from ECS Tuning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes that's correct



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> From ECS, $29.99. It's ECS # 2063847. It needs minor adjustments; just a removal of one of the rear prongs that don't align with the base of the car. Plus it's a bit narrower than the stock one. You need this adapter as well, ECS # 261047
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any gap between it and the left kickpanel? I've heard/seen that the MKV/VI dead pedals leave about a quarter inch gap on the B6/CC since the pedal is narrower on the MKV/VI. 

Miro, your new pedal lined up perfectly for the screw hole and the prongs as well? The one they sent me for B6/B7/CC was awful.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Is there any gap between it and the left kickpanel? I've heard/seen that the MKV/VI dead pedals leave about a quarter inch gap on the B6/CC since the pedal is narrower on the MKV/VI.
> 
> Miro, your new pedal lined up perfectly for the screw hole and the prongs as well? The one they sent me for B6/B7/CC was awful.


I don't see a gap. It fits and looks 100% stock. Will take a detail pic tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Merry X Mas eve everyone.
> :biggrinsanta:
> Added this to the tank.
> 
> ...


Man....your car has transformed *A LOT* in the past year :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Is there any gap between it and the left kickpanel? I've heard/seen that the MKV/VI dead pedals leave about a quarter inch gap on the B6/CC since the pedal is narrower on the MKV/VI.
> 
> Miro, your new pedal lined up perfectly for the screw hole and the prongs as well? The one they sent me for B6/B7/CC was awful.


Yes screw hole and prongs aligned. No modification was needed and pedal sits just like original.
First they sent me jetta mk6 pedal(right one in pic) then they sent me passat pedal (left one in pic). Passat pedal was good

Is it possible that dead pedal design changed in 2012+ CC's? Since you and KOWCC had problem with it hmmmmm
Picture from seller.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

As per dead pedal u should get the R32 version and needs no modification at all


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's my R32 dead pedal. The one that needed the removal of one prong.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> As per dead pedal u should get the R32 version and needs no modification at all


I know man! I used to have the R32/R36 pedals on my MKV and the were awesome! But since it's my Wife's car she likes it classier instead on sportier!

Thanks man!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Here's my R32 dead pedal. The one that needed the removal of one prong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats weird.mine didnt request any modification it just fitted perfectly.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I know man! I used to have the R32/R36 pedals on my MKV and the were awesome! But since it's my Wife's car she likes it classier instead on sportier!
> 
> Thanks man!


Np.u gotta hear her


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes screw hole and prongs aligned. No modification was needed and pedal sits just like original.
> First they sent me jetta mk6 pedal(right one in pic) then they sent me passat pedal (left one in pic). Passat pedal was good
> 
> Is it possible that dead pedal design changed in 2012+ CC's? Since you and KOWCC had problem with it hmmmmm
> Picture from seller.



Hi OEMplusCC,

Pretty good info! Where did you buy you dead pedal from? Could you please give me the link to this product?

I've seen that there's also the option of buying a VW Phaetom's dead pedal as well!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi OEMplusCC,
> 
> Pretty good info! Where did you buy you dead pedal from? Could you please give me the link to this product?
> 
> ...


Got it here and they have 10% sale right now
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...7-TIGUAN-Toureg-Skoda-Octavia/1314114567.html

Make sure you pick correct option for your car


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

ciongrats, i made the same move from 11Jetta to 11CC, what an upgrade your going to love it


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Got it here and they have 10% sale right now
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volk...7-TIGUAN-Toureg-Skoda-Octavia/1314114567.html
> 
> Make sure you pick correct option for your car


Thanks man! And nice to know that this dead pedal fits pretty well!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


>  i got BSH pipe installed bit methkit laying around.. Got this addition to it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice where were you planning to mount the res? and the pump? and controller?

I am tapping the WW bottle. Pump likely pass side right by horn. controller in the drawer on left side of steering wheel. May go with ashtray if it is not crazy to get the wires back in there. My only requirements are it must be clean (no exposed wires) and that the controller be hidden when i want it hidden. I like seans placement because it is visible all the time for safety. Maybe I can run some LEDs off the ones on the control unit and hide them in vent near P3 gauge...I don't know anything about wiring. Mango or anyone know if i can do that reliably?



snobrdrdan said:


> Man....your car has transformed *A LOT* in the past year :thumbup:


Thanks Dan. Just helped Mango put on new front bearings and your name came up while doing the work. From like 1000 miles away you helped me do suspension the first time and now its pretty easy. If I had tools laid out it could have been even faster.

At first I was all about the Lux of the CC. But speed always bites at me. After K04 it was over. K04 was added about a year ago. BTW Dan long term feedback on HR ultra lows is that they are smooth and amazing. The first like month of so (1000 miles) was a bit shaky. Wasn't sure if i would keep them. Them one day they really felt like butter. On a crappy street they are bad of course but moderate to good streets they are amazing. I haven't touched rears yet, just brought front down a little. I do have rubbing (slight only with people in car) on my 18x9s because of the tire size but the 20x8s and 19x9.5s fit fine. 

18x9s here while at AUtuning for GIAC 100 file
<a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg"/></a>


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> 18x9s here while at AUtuning for GIAC 100 file
> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg"/></a>


Car is looking great as always bro.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Car is looking great as always bro.


Thanks Rico :thumbup:.

I heard some rumors about what you are doing next. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought her and my self a Go pro hero black edition


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Thanks Rico :thumbup:.
> 
> I heard some rumors about what you are doing next. Can't wait to see what happens.


Rumors are correct, and rumor has it 305/341 is insane.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo autuning_zps438d0e1f.jpg"/></a>


I felt the power on S WORD's CC. :thumbup::laugh: 

Thanks for the help again along with the car detailing insight. I'll probably grab a jug of solution from you for waterless cleaning. Great stuff. 

It is confirmed that the KW strut defect causing the noise. I guess back to my Solowerks set again! and go lower :laugh:

Here is a video for reference, for those who are experiencing the same noise from ST coilovers...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Thanks Dan. Just helped Mango put on new front bearings and your name came up while doing the work. From like 1000 miles away you helped me do suspension the first time and now its pretty easy. If I had tools laid out it could have been even faster.
> 
> At first I was all about the Lux of the CC. But speed always bites at me. After K04 it was over. K04 was added about a year ago. BTW Dan long term feedback on HR ultra lows is that they are smooth and amazing. The first like month of so (1000 miles) was a bit shaky. Wasn't sure if i would keep them. Them one day they really felt like butter. On a crappy street they are bad of course but moderate to good streets they are amazing. I haven't touched rears yet, just brought front down a little. I do have rubbing (slight only with people in car) on my 18x9s because of the tire size but the 20x8s and 19x9.5s fit fine.
> 
> 18x9s here while at AUtuning for GIAC 100 file


Too funny, lol

I love what you've done with the car, but it really has transformed though. First you were hesitant about a downpipe, and now you're running the K04 and gonna add meth, lol.

Do you still have those A8 wheels (can't remember if they were reps or not)?
Or only those wheels in the pic (which I think you've had for a while)?


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> I felt the power on S WORD's CC. :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> Thanks for the help again along with the car detailing insight. I'll probably grab a jug of solution from you for waterless cleaning. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


Will KW/ST warranty the strut?

Did they confirm exactly what was causing the noise?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> I felt the power on S WORD's CC. :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> Thanks for the help again along with the car detailing insight. I'll probably grab a jug of solution from you for waterless cleaning. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


That sucks. 
ST's are notorious for that too, and it's totally random.

My HPA SHS's (made by KW) did the same thing & it was only on the passenger side (like everyone else says).

I emailed HPA though and he shipped me out two new struts right away. Swapped them out & the noise was gone. He told me it was an improperly filled strut that was the issue


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> That sucks.
> ST's are notorious for that too, and it's totally random.
> 
> My HPA SHS's (made by KW) did the same thing & it was only on the passenger side (like everyone else says).
> ...


Yea, I saw your post on one of the Passat B7 threads. It's crazy how the noise could be that loud. I will file an RMA with Vogtland (possibly get in contact with KW also. I think i'll stick with Solowerks when S WORD has time to help me out again.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> Yea, I saw your post on one of the Passat B7 threads. It's crazy how the noise could be that loud. I will file an RMA with Vogtland (possibly get in contact with KW also. I think i'll stick with Solowerks when S WORD has time to help me out again.


If you get the Solo's....get the upgraded (stiffer) 034 Motorsport mounts, or else you'll end up with noises again.
Solo's + stock strut mounts don't play nicely & will flex...creating noise:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj60rMH656s

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...pension-AMI-can-Help-Solo-Werks-034Motorsport


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you get the Solo's....get the upgraded (stiffer) 034 Motorsport mounts, or else you'll end up with noises again.
> Solo's + stock strut mounts don't play nicely & will flex...creating noise:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj60rMH656s
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...pension-AMI-can-Help-Solo-Werks-034Motorsport


I understand that, I do have the 034 mounts. If you look at Turb02's thread, he doesn't have any issue with OE mounts. The culprit was the 034 mounts. Apparently his were defect.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It's not that man, it's just that every single post that Gis guy posts is either demeaning or negative....everyone is just sick of his crap and everyone has some beef with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh come on it's nothing personal.. why the hate? I don't know about you guys but I have had mostly bad experiences with products coming from that part of the world.
Even the battery of my top-of-the-line Galaxy S4 died on me. Guess what, it's made in China :banghead:
Unsurprisingly Samsung now doesn't work with chinese partners anymore, all batteries are either made in Korea or somewhere else.
All products look good when you unbox them... but time will tell if they are reliable.
I don't know if I've ever had a chinese product that passed the test of time.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bro it's not that....it's the accumulation of all the negative feedback/comments that you keep providing...feedback on our opinions, not the items made in China......whether we like it or not, unfortunately 99% of the stuff we touch on a daily basis is from that part of the world!

CF, especially that that's made in China is super cheap. Quality is surprisingly top botch for what you are paying!

When someone says this is Real and you reply saying "I doubt it is", publicly, that is just disrespectful. 

All the members here I know do extensive research before posting anything....and if someone is not sure they ask.

Good luck, and do your due diligence before buying anything.....I exchange dozens of emails with China sellers on ebay for example, before purchasing anything. As long as their is some kind of recourse you will be fine. Feel free to even run stuff by me before making a decision ... Stero1d, AZ, Rico, Ivan, can all speak to my experience with buying parts....

Again , good luck and keep a positive attitude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Bro it's not that....it's the accumulation of all the negative feedback/comments that you keep providing...feedback on our opinions, not the items made in China......whether we like it or not, unfortunately 99% of the stuff we touch on a daily basis is from that part of the world!
> 
> CF, especially that that's made in China is super cheap. Quality is surprisingly top botch for what you are paying!
> 
> ...


Bro I mean no disrespect with any of my posts. It was clear that you're happy with your items, but I just couldn't help myself - the bad experiences bring me too much frustration. As was the case with my smartphone: I did my research, I purchased from one of the top manufacturers, everything seemed great, and yet after a few months something failed anyway.
At that point I started to doubt things even after..

But now that you mention it, how do you discuss things with them? I tried once with a random seller on aliexpress, but the language barrier was unbreakable. Google Translate helped but I never managed to understand what the seller was saying....

Now I want to say that while it may seem I don't have many positive posts, it's because I have a thread one of my own where I document everything I do. I feel it would be redundant to post here as well, so here I only seldomly ask questions about the mods you guys do.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Car is looking great as always bro.


+1, it looks pretty nice, fancy and clean! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> Will KW/ST warranty the strut?
> 
> Did they confirm exactly what was causing the noise?


As snobrdrdan mentioned, improperly filled strut will cause defects, especially that groaning noise. 034 stiffer mounts only reduce the noise to minimal. I haven't contacted them yet. I'm pretty sure they will. Crappy customer service from ST is what I read from..

*HERE* and *HERE*

I will definitely to reference these thread when filing RMA issue. In my case, I will be contacting Vogtland first then KW.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Best wife ever  










Now need to paint and find some time to put those up...masterpiece is never complete. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> As snobrdrdan mentioned, improperly filled strut will cause defects, especially that groaning noise. 034 stiffer mounts only reduce the noise to minimal. I haven't contacted them yet. I'm pretty sure they will. Crappy customer service from ST is what I read from..
> 
> *HERE* and *HERE*
> 
> I will definitely to reference these thread when filing RMA issue. In my case, I will be contacting Vogtland first then KW.




Thanks for the resource, I put STs on my Wagon that was 1700 miles ago, no noises to speak of yet, and im running the OEM mounts and Bearings. Fingers crossed I dont get the groaning. 

I hope it all works out, keep us posted.


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

*Revo stage 2*

Installed eurojet downpipe and flashed with Revo stage 2. Car is really fast now but sounds like a truck at low rpm/load. Need to recheck to make sure there are no exhaust leaks. Spikes about 20psi and holds 15 to redline. Sounds about right?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Didn't think i liked it until i saw this video.....


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

Late Christmas gift came in today! Excited to install them!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Best wife ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awesome gift man. Is that kit from ebay or oem? If its ebay kit i would be interested how well it fits



Thanks





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome gift man. Is that kit from ebay or oem? If its ebay kit i would be interested how well it fits
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


>  i got BSH pipe installed bit methkit laying around.. Got this addition to it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice.

How's your CC enjoying the weather?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Didn't think i liked it until i saw this video.....


Wow, I've never been a fan of chrome or gold-plated cars, but I'm liking this! :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Getting quad exhaust done will update in a few hours


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> As snobrdrdan mentioned, improperly filled strut will cause defects, especially that groaning noise. 034 stiffer mounts only reduce the noise to minimal. I haven't contacted them yet. I'm pretty sure they will. Crappy customer service from ST is what I read from..
> 
> *HERE* and *HERE*
> 
> I will definitely to reference these thread when filing RMA issue. In my case, I will be contacting Vogtland first then KW.


That sucks man! I was about to pull the trigger with a set of KW's V3 for my VW MKVI... Since they're supposed to be the real McCoy!... I'll put this on hold.

Please let us know how it went out for you with your claim.

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Any suggestion here on choosing tips








OR








??


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

For my taste, SECOND picture for sure.

I dont like that "look at me, my car so strong it burned my exhaust tip :screwy: , me fast and furious like now :laugh:"


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> For my taste, SECOND picture for sure.
> 
> I dont like that "look at me, my car so strong it burned my exhaust tip :screwy: , me fast and furious like now :laugh:"


Lol
I was more into that too and that burn loook its more $


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree second one for sure 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I like both man!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I like both man!


Hahaha u not helping


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Any suggestion here on choosing tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> eBay, I did front lip fitment yesterday and is on point. I'm going to bring to my boys shop, paint and let them put it on....when?!?lol I'm not sure...: ) Tapatalk -


Can you provide link to exact vendor on ebay you used?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That sucks man! I was about to pull the trigger with a set of KW's V3 for my VW MKVI... Since they're supposed to be the real McCoy!... I'll put this on hold.
> 
> Please let us know how it went out for you with your claim.
> 
> ...


I am sure KW v3 is not going to have any problem since it's damping adjustable, AND it costs way more. I'm sure it's on point. 

You have nothing to worry about with the v3. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Hahaha u not helping


I say stick with second...the titanium look is a bit flashy on the CC. Titanium look reminds me of JDM enthusiast feel.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Whichever one you get, I'd love to hear what it sounds like 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

So much brighter and whiter. Piece of cake to install too. :thumbup:
DeAutoKey license plate LEDs. Thanks Santa!
Waiting on my interior tool kit before tackling the interior bulbs.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sound to come next ..


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

talja10 said:


>


Very nice. Great success!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

dieracks said:


> Very nice. Great success!


Thanks man


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mr_Jones said:


> Can you provide link to exact vendor on ebay you used?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Lip-Spoiler-Side-Skirt-Body-Kit-/380702798720 :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Hahaha u not helping


I know!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


>


Dude it looks simply awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude it looks simply awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks brother its a little bit louder than i expected.i might take off one resonator (from 2) and put a muffler instead just to tone it down a bit.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Thanks brother its a little bit louder than i expected.i might take off one resonator (from 2) and put a muffler instead just to tone it down a bit.


Great man! But before doing it, please upload a video of how it sounds your current exhaust setup!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally got some cargo control even though I never put anything in my trunk!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Great man! But before doing it, please upload a video of how it sounds your current exhaust setup!


Here bro:
http://youtu.be/ishJUYxCq0g


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Finally got some cargo control even though I never put anything in my trunk!


What exactly is that? A carboard box painted black? Never seen it in the VW accessories catalog.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

[SUB][/SUB]


giecsar said:


> What exactly is that? A carboard box painted black? Never seen it in the VW accessories catalog.


Really?! It's a cargo may with the blocks. It is a VW accessorie, and just because you've never seen it before doesn't mean it's made of "painted cardboard" eat a D*** dude! Seriously! Just stop. No one cares about your dumb a$$ comments, or stupid remarks. If you don't like stuff that you've never seen before then maybe you should just not come into this thread anymore. I was holding my tongue when you said that you doubted Kareem got real CF inserts on his paddle extensions, but this is just a stupid remark on your part. There is probably 1,000,000 VW owners that have these Genuine VW cargo liners in their trunks, and you have never seen them? Please!:banghead::banghead: there is no hope. I'm out of these dumb a$$ forums. Catch updates on my car on Instagram, or FB. 

Happy New Years everyone, and if you have any questions about Neuspeed products have one of the guys that have my number message me about it. eace:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Really?! It's a cargo may with the blocks. It is a VW accessorie, and just because you've never seen it before doesn't mean it's made of "painted cardboard" eat a D*** dude! Seriously! Just stop. No one cares about your dumb a$$ comments, or stupid remarks. If you don't like stuff that you've never seen before then maybe you should just not come into this thread anymore. I was holding my tongue when you said that you doubted Kareem got real CF inserts on his paddle extensions, but this is just a stupid remark on your part. There is probably 1,000,000 VW owners that have these Genuine VW cargo liners in their trunks, and you have never seen them? Please!:banghead::banghead: there is no hope. I'm out of these dumb a$$ forums. Catch updates on my car on Instagram, or FB.
> 
> Happy New Years everyone, and if you have any questions about Neuspeed products have one of the guys that have my number message me about it. eace:


Holy meltdown o.0


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Really?! It's a cargo may with the blocks. It is a VW accessorie, and just because you've never seen it before doesn't mean it's made of "painted cardboard" eat a D*** dude! Seriously! Just stop. No one cares about your dumb a$$ comments, or stupid remarks. If you don't like stuff that you've never seen before then maybe you should just not come into this thread anymore. I was holding my tongue when you said that you doubted Kareem got real CF inserts on his paddle extensions, but this is just a stupid remark on your part. There is probably 1,000,000 VW owners that have these Genuine VW cargo liners in their trunks, and you have never seen them? Please!:banghead::banghead: there is no hope. I'm out of these dumb a$$ forums. Catch updates on my car on Instagram, or FB.
> 
> Happy New Years everyone, and if you have any questions about Neuspeed products have one of the guys that have my number message me about it. eace:


Amin, bro! 👍👍👍



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Really?! It's a cargo may with the blocks. It is a VW accessorie, and just because you've never seen it before doesn't mean it's made of "painted cardboard" eat a D*** dude! Seriously! Just stop. No one cares about your dumb a$$ comments, or stupid remarks. If you don't like stuff that you've never seen before then maybe you should just not come into this thread anymore. I was holding my tongue when you said that you doubted Kareem got real CF inserts on his paddle extensions, but this is just a stupid remark on your part. There is probably 1,000,000 VW owners that have these Genuine VW cargo liners in their trunks, and you have never seen them? Please!:banghead::banghead: there is no hope. I'm out of these dumb a$$ forums. Catch updates on my car on Instagram, or FB.
> 
> Happy New Years everyone, and if you have any questions about Neuspeed products have one of the guys that have my number message me about it. eace:


Respect to be respected hate to be hated.just let the haters go bro and dont have to walk away.btw let us know the instagram name and u can go


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Really?! It's a cargo may with the blocks. It is a VW accessorie, and just because you've never seen it before doesn't mean it's made of "painted cardboard" eat a D*** dude! Seriously! Just stop. No one cares about your dumb a$$ comments, or stupid remarks. If you don't like stuff that you've never seen before then maybe you should just not come into this thread anymore. I was holding my tongue when you said that you doubted Kareem got real CF inserts on his paddle extensions, but this is just a stupid remark on your part. There is probably 1,000,000 VW owners that have these Genuine VW cargo liners in their trunks, and you have never seen them? Please!:banghead::banghead: there is no hope. I'm out of these dumb a$$ forums. Catch updates on my car on Instagram, or FB.
> 
> Happy New Years everyone, and if you have any questions about Neuspeed products have one of the guys that have my number message me about it. eace:





Stero1D said:


> Amin, bro! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.





talja10 said:


> Respect to be respected hate to be hated.just let the haters go bro and dont have to walk away.btw let us know the instagram name and u can go



It was a serious question. I've never seen it before, I wanted to know more about it to possibly buy it myself. I really have not seen it, ever, it's not in the catalog at dealerships in my area. You don't want to believe and assume I'm just making it up just so I can post something "negative"? Seriously?
You think I have nothing better to do with my time?
Carboard is an excellent material used by shipping companies all over the world to make all sorts of ingenious containers, has countless advantages over numerous other materials. I would assume it's made of cardboard before anything else.
But I don't know why I'm wasting time explaining this, you probably assumed it was demeaning in some way before even reading it.

It was just a question, but no, oh no, certainly it cannot be seen as a simple question. It gets automatically labeled as a demeaning comment because I posted it, right? 

The absurd hate in this thread is growing to insane proportions. I can't believe it.
All this hate, namecalling and vulgar language really shows a level of maturity that is unacceptable.

Honestly. I can't believe this is happening. I put SO MUCH effort to post detailed and helpful information in my thread and always offered to help other members - and still do via PM - and get treated like this again and again.

Maybe I should just delete my account. I must certainly don't need all this aggravation.

Effective immediately I am leaving this thread. Over the next few days I shall decide if there is still a reason to keep my thread and then proceed with aproppriate action.
I am sorry it has come to this, but there is nothing else I can do. If I decide to close my thread I shall make one final post to thank those who posted words of appreciation for my time, then take down all my guides, photos, etc.

Congratulations, you "win".


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's correct about cardboard....I actually took the Cardboard 101 elective back in college ....

Lol....I had to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

giecsar said:


> It was a serious question. I've never seen it before, I wanted to know more about it to possibly buy it myself. I really have not seen it, ever, it's not in the catalog at dealerships in my area. You don't want to believe and assume I'm just making it up just so I can post something "negative"? Seriously?
> You think I have nothing better to do with my time?
> Carboard is an excellent material used by shipping companies all over the world to make all sorts of ingenious containers, has countless advantages over numerous other materials. I would assume it's made of cardboard before anything else.
> But I don't know why I'm wasting time explaining this, you probably assumed it was demeaning in some way before even reading it.
> ...


after evaluating the situation from an impartial perspective.. i believe it really is just a huge misunderstanding. that cargo mat just comes with a bunch of velcro blocks that you can form into any shape you want to hold things in certain areas in your trunk.. it really is useful for groceries and stuff. i can honestly see how looking at his picture with them arranged in a square like that would be slightly confusing to someone who has never seen them before (i had never seen them til i purchased my CC, and i can see how you mistook them for cardboard). i didn't read through your post history, giescar, but from what members had said a few pages back when i chimed in earlier, it seemed that maybe your posts have a trend of being negative and that last one, although misinterpreted, caused a melt-down. its hard to decipher a person's tone/know if they are being sarcastic on the internet and things often are taken the wrong way. i don't think either of you guys should stop posting. we are all grown here and we are all capable of putting this behind us and continuing to share our passion for this platform. i know all the guys involved in this little "back and forth" all contribute a lot to this forum and really make it what it is (this cc section is a little lacking, would hate to lose good members). let's move on folks, and please, continue to post and add to this community.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been reading your posts and I think this is just big misunderstanding guys.
I really dont think anybody wants to be d*** here.
:wave:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

opcorn:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have been reading your posts and I think this is just big misunderstanding guys.
> I really dont think anybody wants to be d*** here.
> :wave:


+1


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

DasCC said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1. Italians..


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree that sometimes things over the internet are misunderstood. I think people are very passionate about their cars and don't want to be labeled as cheap or ricey. I agree that both of you should keep posting and adding to the forums. I came from the mk6 GTI community and I really enjoy the CC section. I hope this section keeps growing and becomes just as large as the others. We need good people to post up recommendations and CC related items. Lets all call this a case of the vortex and move on. Let's keep making positive additions and keep helping our fellow CC members out.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

For what its worth guys mine no longer look like cardboard boxes because my wife broke them all. Jk, I kept my previous sets so I have plenty of spares laying around . Tiguan and b6 leftovers. 

Definitely made for an interesting read tonight though !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DOTTAT said:


> For what its worth guys mine no longer look like cardboard boxes because my wife broke them all. Jk, I kept my previous sets so I have plenty of spares laying around . Tiguan and b6 leftovers.
> 
> Definitely made for an interesting read tonight though !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Haha, thats not good. How did she break them?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DOTTAT said:


> For what its worth guys mine no longer look like cardboard boxes because my wife broke them all. Jk, I kept my previous sets so I have plenty of spares laying around . Tiguan and b6 leftovers.
> 
> Definitely made for an interesting read tonight though !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4



Dude I broke a "L" block because I was pretty dork and just pulled it from one corner and it broke just where it assembles! 

I hope I can buy the blocks as spare parts!


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude I broke a "L" block because I was pretty dork and just pulled it from one corner and it broke just where it assembles!
> 
> I hope I can buy the blocks as spare parts!


$24

http://vw10.drivergear.vw.com/Catalog/Vehicle_Accessories/CC/View_All/ZVW380301


Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DOTTAT said:


> $24
> 
> http://vw10.drivergear.vw.com/Catalog/Vehicle_Accessories/CC/View_All/ZVW380301
> 
> ...


Thanks man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

talja10 said:


>


can you post another pic farther away when the car is on the ground? Looks good btw!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

x2 for that pic, + 45 degree (angle)


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

thats the only pic but i uploadet a video where i went arount it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Extremely nice...thumbs up to your exhaust shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

talja10 said:


> thats the only pic but i uploadet a video where i went arount it.




Awesome thanks, I saw it on another thread.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.very happy with the shop.clean job and the guy was very professional.love the look but the sound its a little to loud for my preferences(going back to tone it down)


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Thanks guys.very happy with the shop.clean job and the guy was very professional.love the look but the sound its a little to loud for my preferences(going back to tone it down)


That looks great man!!! Perfect mod!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Too funny, lol
> 
> I love what you've done with the car, but it really has transformed though. First you were hesitant about a downpipe, and now you're running the K04 and gonna add meth, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks means a lot Dan.
Haha yeah and I should have bought the stupid side skirts from you before you sold them off would have saved like $300 doing that. Stage II honestly was the biggest mistake I made. I hated it. Then after K04 the addiction kicked in. Let me just say the 100 octane file is just nuts on K04. No traction 3rd gear :banghead:. Can't wait for W/M 100 octane file. Install coming soon as i can get into the shop.

Yup A8s are chilling in the garage. There was construction on the roads where I was working and 225s on 20s don't like 1-2" pavements lips. Look for something to happen with these for Wuste 2014!

Also sitting on a pair of 19x9.5s that no one here has ever seen  Thanks to a company I detail for.
Also still have another pair of A8 reps that I am trying to sell. And my stock rims 

You dan have transformed as well. I believe you got a house, like 15 sets of suspensions, and like 4 new cars....I think I am less drastic than you at this point.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

tambat said:


> after evaluating the situation from an impartial perspective.. i believe it really is just a huge misunderstanding. that cargo mat just comes with a bunch of velcro blocks that you can form into any shape you want to hold things in certain areas in your trunk.. it really is useful for groceries and stuff. i can honestly see how looking at his picture with them arranged in a square like that would be slightly confusing to someone who has never seen them before (i had never seen them til i purchased my CC, and i can see how you mistook them for cardboard). i didn't read through your post history, giescar, but from what members had said a few pages back when i chimed in earlier, it seemed that maybe your posts have a trend of being negative and that last one, although misinterpreted, caused a melt-down. its hard to decipher a person's tone/know if they are being sarcastic on the internet and things often are taken the wrong way. i don't think either of you guys should stop posting. we are all grown here and we are all capable of putting this behind us and continuing to share our passion for this platform. i know all the guys involved in this little "back and forth" all contribute a lot to this forum and really make it what it is (this cc section is a little lacking, would hate to lose good members). let's move on folks, and please, continue to post and add to this community.


:thumbup: gunna agree here. And I have seen in the forums that once you rub the crowd the wrong way it is a bit hard to come back because of the constant scrutiny of your every word. And although I still don't understand the CC love affair with LEDs I have learned to let it slide. You all are valuable members with unique style which we would be at a loss without. The forum is intended to share and see what can be done and what styles are out there. Losing anyone at this point just takes that away from the Global CC community.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Thanks means a lot Dan.
> Haha yeah and I should have bought the stupid side skirts from you before you sold them off would have saved like $300 doing that. Stage II honestly was the biggest mistake I made. I hated it. Then after K04 the addiction kicked in. Let me just say the 100 octane file is just nuts on K04. No traction 3rd gear :banghead:. Can't wait for W/M 100 octane file. Install coming soon as i can get into the shop.
> 
> Yup A8s are chilling in the garage. There was construction on the roads where I was working and 225s on 20s don't like 1-2" pavements lips. Look for something to happen with these for Wuste 2014!
> ...


You need to show a teaser pic!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Drained the catch can after month and a half in winter driving and this is how much **** it got.








I did a spill in the floor just so you guys can see what it looks like.its mostly water and that "rust" looking which i dont know what it is.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Drained the catch can after month and a half in winter driving and this is how much **** it got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, time to drain mine, wondering how much **** go back "normally" in the engine.. 



Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Tried to blend in with the crowd today and considered selling it


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Drained the catch can after month and a half in winter driving and this is how much **** it got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That really is disgusting! LOL


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Amazing, time to drain mine, wondering how much **** go back "normally" in the engine..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Yeah man it was my first drain since install and in such a short time this is alot.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> That really is disgusting! LOL


Lol its like bird **** haha


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Changed my oil at 5k interval between the 10k free from VW. That oil was major black! I personally would not want to do 10k interval.. 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

coachpalmer said:


> Changed my oil at 5k interval between the 10k free from VW. That oil was major black! I personally would not want to do 10k interval..
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


Should of sent your sample out to Blackstone if you feel that way


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep think next time I am definitely going to do that. 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## c_mancuyas8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally got some things done! 

BSH intake










Neuspeed race springs










Before










Next day hopefully will settle a bit more


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good. Keep up the good work. 🍺


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

c_mancuyas8 said:


> Finally got some things done!
> 
> BSH intake
> 
> ...


Great work!!!!!!

So what's next on your mind??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Can't wait for W/M 100 octane file
> 
> You dan have transformed as well. I believe you got a house, like 15 sets of suspensions, and like 4 new cars....I think I am less drastic than you at this point.


So how much power does the water/meth add? (no clue here)


Yeah, yeah, yeah but you're right. I had the '13 CC, '13 Passat & '13 Tiguan in less than year lol.
I just get bored, in all honesty.
It's the fun part of building/working on the car, and then I run out of (budget friendly) stuff...then it's time for a new project.

Having a house (and child) DEFINITLEY limits projects though!!!

I like the Tiguan, but it apparently isn't liking the Stage 1 tune that I just got on Thursday.


----------



## WeezyVDub (Dec 31, 2013)

*New to the site*

 Just wanted to say I used a lot of great info from this site! Current upgrades APR Stage 1, ST Coilovers, Rear Trunk Lip, Tinted Windows. Wonder if any CC owners meet up in Connecticut.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

WeezyVDub said:


> Just wanted to say I used a lot of great info from this site! Current upgrades APR Stage 1, ST Coilovers, Rear Trunk Lip, Tinted Windows. Wonder if any CC owners meet up in Connecticut.


Yeah it's a great place........and great things you've done so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice start. I am originally from NH. I'm down in VA on active duty Navy. I can't wait to get back to New England. I miss it.


----------



## c_mancuyas8 (Jan 21, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Great work!!!!!!
> 
> So what's next on your mind??
> 
> ...






gryjetta03 said:


> Looks good. Keep up the good work. 


Thanks fellas! Tinting the windows this weekend or next. Btw anyone have issues with that? The way the windows go up and down when opening and closing doors has me a bit concerned if Ill be able to use the car for a day or two. But wheels hopefully about tax time (If my house doenst eat it all) On the springs I plan to run 19x9 square but i want bags eventually and will end up going more aggressive. Then Dp, intercooler piping, and uni stg2.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> So how much power does the water/meth add? (no clue here)
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah but you're right. I had the '13 CC, '13 Passat & '13 Tiguan in less than year lol.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your troubles with the Stage 1 tune? What kind of problems are you having? What software did you end up going with?


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Where to go from here*

I dont realy post much but i am at work and i decided to reach out to the thread. future plans for the car is either unitronic stage 1+ or unitronic stage 2. I have about a year of driving before my warenty expires tso thats going to wait a little bit.

Whats was done to the car- awe catback. apr intake,boost gauge 

I think next on the list is the sigma short shifter, Trans and engine mounts and mudflaps,

I dont think i want to lower it much, If possible i would like to just stiffen it up a bit without going low ( i dont want to deal with the issues with going low)


Is anyone else in this limbo?? does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

datsprite said:


> I dont realy post much but i am at work and i decided to reach out to the thread. future plans for the car is either unitronic stage 1+ or unitronic stage 2. I have about a year of driving before my warenty expires tso thats going to wait a little bit.
> 
> Whats was done to the car- awe catback. apr intake,boost gauge
> 
> ...


In about 2 weeks I will have had my CC for 3 years.

Here is a LINK to what I did the first year. The rest can be seen in my sig. Its been a steady mod job since day one and the long-story-short is that the car has been rock solid.

I have two thoughts for you:
1. Do that short shifter ASAP. It makes the whole car feel different!
2. If you like driving/corning, I can't give the H&R setup I am running enough praise. (springs with front and rear sways). It rides great, but handles 10X better than OEM.

Warning though. If you do those two things, you will be amazed by the car that you have, and more modding will ensue!

EDIT: I should note that the 19" wheels and 35 series tires are part of the suspension I praise.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

I will look into springs. Car has been a blast. 6 speed


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

c_mancuyas8 said:


>


Nice walkway! I might use this idea after we build this year. :thumbup:


Otherwise, I didn't DO anything to my CC today, but I DID buy airmax1's H&R Sport Springs and order new strut bearings. Anyone have any input on whether strut mounts need to be replaced when doing this to a CC with 42k?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

xterrain said:


> Nice walkway! I might use this idea after we build this year. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I didn't DO anything to my CC today, but I DID buy airmax1's H&R Sport Springs and order new strut bearings. Anyone have any input on whether strut mounts need to be replaced when doing this to a CC with 42k?


In your place I would buy new 034 Motorsport mounts!


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> In your place I would buy new 034 Motorsport mounts!


I have to ask: Are you canoodling with airmax1?...He just so happens to have a brand new pair he's offering me. :sly:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

xterrain said:


> I have to ask: Are you canoodling with airmax1?...He just so happens to have a brand new pair he's offering me. :sly:


Lol no, but Betogli is a smart man,
I know you will enjoy the springs, is just when you are over 40k miles they are suggesting to use new mounts, 034 are the best in the business.


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Lol no, but Betogli is a smart man,
> I know you will enjoy the springs, is just when you are over 40k miles they are suggesting to use new mounts, 034 are the best in the business.
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


:thumbup: :beer:

I believe that it must be seen as an inversion rather than a expensive... Indeed if you need to change the mounts in lets say a year, it's going to cost you even more! It's just a suggestion!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

xterrain said:


> I have to ask: Are you canoodling with airmax1?...He just so happens to have a brand new pair he's offering me. :sly:


Nop! But I would go that route man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy new year to everyone!

:beer: :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> :beer: :beer:


Same to you! :wave:eace:


----------



## MN_CC (Nov 5, 2013)

c_mancuyas8 said:


> Thanks fellas! Tinting the windows this weekend or next. Btw anyone have issues with that? The way the windows go up and down when opening and closing doors has me a bit concerned if Ill be able to use the car for a day or two. But wheels hopefully about tax time (If my house doenst eat it all) On the springs I plan to run 19x9 square but i want bags eventually and will end up going more aggressive. Then Dp, intercooler piping, and uni stg2.



I got my windows done 2 months ago and didn't have any issues.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> :beer: :beer:


Same to yoo good man all the best


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*2010 VW CC R-Line changing temperature controller to auto*

Has anybody changed temperature controller on a 2009/10/11/12 VW CC R-Line? What needs to be change besides the controller itself? l wanna upgrade mine so it also displays on the screen. Anybody?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Manhandled the snow from Winter Storm Hercules. Couldn't have done it if I were lower, would've been snowplowing with the front end. I absolutely love driving my car in the snow, handling is never in doubt.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> Has anybody changed temperature controller on a 2009/10/11/12 VW CC R-Line? What needs to be change besides the controller itself? l wanna upgrade mine so it also displays on the screen. Anybody?


I actually was thinking about this same mod as well. I can tell you one thing it is not as easy as replacing controller. Much more involved


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ivinioCC said:


> Has anybody changed temperature controller on a 2009/10/11/12 VW CC R-Line? What needs to be change besides the controller itself? l wanna upgrade mine so it also displays on the screen. Anybody?





OEMplusCC said:


> I actually was thinking about this same mod as well. I can tell you one thing it is not as easy as replacing controller. Much more involved


A few weeks ago I just swapped the factory Climatronic to a VW MKVII's Climatronic with temperature displays on it (this was on a VW Golf GTI MKVI) and it was pretty simple. You don't need to program it via VAG COM, since this must be done directly with the new Climatronic's control buttons once installed.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> A few weeks ago I just swapped the factory Climatronic to a VW MKVII's Climatronic with temperature displays on it (this was on a VW Golf GTI MKVI) and it was pretty simple. You don't need to program it via VAG COM, since this must be done directly with the new Climatronic's control buttons once installed.


Yes, swap is simple if you already have climatronics in your car.
However 09-12 CC sport and r-line have non-climatronic unit. Going from non-climatronic to climatronic is not easy.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

coachpalmer said:


> Yep interested!!!


Can you let us know if the sound quality is the same as OEM? 

Thank you


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes, swap is simple if you already have climatronics in your car.
> However 09-12 CC sport and r-line have non-climatronic unit. Going from non-climatronic to climatronic is not easy.


Ah OK! I get it, I didn't know that 09-12 CC Sport and R-Line came with Climatic from factory.

My Wife's VW CC it's a 2012 2.0T and came with the Climatronic.

Going from Climatic to Climatronic as you say it's pretty expensive and time consuming!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

@BETOGLI
TRYING TO reply u back but your inbox its full.
i just finished it it took a while till i figured all out now its all good and working. Thanks
Ps:Installed footwell lights (led) front and rear.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Ah OK! I get it, I didn't know that 09-12 CC Sport and R-Line came with Climatic from factory.
> 
> My Wife's VW CC it's a 2012 2.0T and came with the Climatronic.
> 
> Going from Climatic to Climatronic as you say it's pretty expensive and time consuming!


Yes US CC's (sport/rline) came with climatic only . I know in some other countries climatronic was available in all trim levels. This didnt happen until 2013 here in US.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> @BETOGLI
> TRYING TO reply u back but your inbox its full.
> i just finished it it took a while till i figured all out now its all good and working. Thanks
> Ps:Installed footwell lights (led) front and rear.


I guess my PM came too late  . Anyway glad you got it working


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I guess my PM came too late  . Anyway glad you got it working


Lol yeah finally i found some info and i tried to put everything together and it worked


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Buried her in the snow
















N than cleaned her out 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Good stuff, Serge :thumbup::laugh: 

where is the snow angel? :laugh:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Buried her in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you guys got so little down there. We had 8+ inches last night, more on the way.

/edit: official listing is now 16.7 inches total have fallen


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Getting tuned stage 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> @BETOGLI
> TRYING TO reply u back but your inbox its full.
> i just finished it it took a while till i figured all out now its all good and working. Thanks
> Ps:Installed footwell lights (led) front and rear.


Hi Talja,

Sorry about that! Great to know you got everything solved out! :thumbup: :thumbup: so if I make that mod I'll touch base with you man!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Talja,
> 
> Sorry about that! Great to know you got everything solved out! :thumbup: :thumbup: so if I make that mod I'll touch base with you man!


Of course man anytime.very simple to do after u fishing all the wires.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I guess my PM came too late  . Anyway glad you got it working


 That's the great Member's spirit of this Forum! :thumbup: :thumbup: to you man!

In case I do this mod I'll touch base with you as well!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Buried her in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicely done man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Of course man anytime.very simple to do after u fishing all the wires.


Thanks Buddy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Simple mods and service done to the VW CC.

New wheel bolts made by my good friend Carlos Lima @Limacustoms (Mexico City). New 225/35 R18 Pirelli PZero Nero GT Tires on the four corners. The car feels so much better now the wheels are balanced and had the alignment done! "R" center caps. And at last a brake service!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> So how much power does the water/meth add? (no clue here)
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah but you're right. I had the '13 CC, '13 Passat & '13 Tiguan in less than year lol.
> ...


There are no final number on the tune yet. It should be near 350whp and car with rods is 399wtrq. They said they will dial back torque for stock rods. File should release soon. Either way that is plenty because on race file now traction is an issue unless already at freeway speeds.


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Getting tuned stage 2


What tune are you getting?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Devilsy2k said:


> What tune are you getting?


Unitronic


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Msr wheels*

I was looking at craigslist as I do from time to time and found someone wanting to trade for stockies so that was my morning and now I have new wheels. What are your thought on the looks and more importantly what do y'all know about the brand?

If you want to see some pics go to my Instagram my username is datsprite

Here is a link. http://wheels.xxxautohaus.com/wheel.cfm?wid=2152


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe unitronic 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

datsprite said:


> I was looking at craigslist as I do from time to time and found someone wanting to trade for stockies so that was my morning and now I have new wheels. What are your thought on the looks and more importantly what do y'all know about the brand?
> 
> If you want to see some pics go to my Instagram my username is datsprite
> 
> Here is a link. http://wheels.xxxautohaus.com/wheel.cfm?wid=2152




Edit: better link 
http://ver1.iconfigurators.com/crea...&wheel=56268065&config=9222902&tire=0&size=18
Wheels are a bit darker in real life


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Fender rolled, slight pulled, installing 15mm spacers up front, and 8mm for the rear this weekend...on stock 17s :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Unitronic


Sweet man! You're going to love it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Fender rolled, slight pulled, installing 15mm spacers up front, and 8mm for the rear this weekend...on stock 17s :laugh:


Sweet man! :thumbup:

Upload some pics to see that stance!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> There are no final number on the tune yet. It should be near 350whp and car with rods is 399wtrq. They said they will dial back torque for stock rods. File should release soon. Either way that is plenty because on race file now traction is an issue unless already at freeway speeds.


Those are awesome numbers man! IMO you should get an HPA's Dogbone, engine mounts and a nice LSD! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't upload images using TapaTalk!


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Unitronic


I've been running unitronic stage 1+ for over 1.5 year. Pure blast. At 3200 rpm you actually feel the turbo really kick in. 

Better mileage, higher RPM limit, much better than OEM. 

No issues after 35 000 kms


Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Thejas said:


> I've been running unitronic stage 1+ for over 1.5 year. Pure blast. At 3200 rpm you actually feel the turbo really kick in.
> 
> Better mileage, higher RPM limit, much better than OEM.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thejas said:


> I've been running unitronic stage 1+ for over 1.5 year. Pure blast. At 3200 rpm you actually feel the turbo really kick in.
> 
> Better mileage, higher RPM limit, much better than OEM.
> 
> ...


My first time ever tuned and i dont know what to say really its amazing.just need a track to go crazy )


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> My first time ever tuned and i dont know what to say really its amazing.just need a track to go crazy )


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Fender rolled, slight pulled, installing 15mm spacers up front, and 8mm for the rear this weekend...on stock 17s :laugh:


Will do!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

coolie569 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles with the Stage 1 tune? What kind of problems are you having? What software did you end up going with?


I had APR on my '11 CC & '13 CC....no issues EVER with the car/tune & on the stock coil packs

But on my Tiguan, with APR now, it's misfiring I believe. I have a VagCom cable coming, so I can confirm this, and I also bought some R8 coil packs too which "should" take care of it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> There are no final number on the tune yet. It should be near 350whp and car with rods is 399wtrq. They said they will dial back torque for stock rods. File should release soon. Either way that is plenty because on race file now traction is an issue unless already at freeway speeds.


That sounds like *A LOT* of fun....except for the no traction part, lol

FWD FTL


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> I had APR on my '11 CC & '13 CC....no issues EVER with the car/tune & on the stock coil packs
> 
> But on my Tiguan, with APR now, it's misfiring I believe. I have a VagCom cable coming, so I can confirm this, and I also bought some R8 coil packs too which "should" take care of it.


Snobrdrdan you are worse than me!

Last year I went from a Jeep Commander, to my 11' CC R-line, to my 2013 F-150...... I was at the dealership the other day test driving a Golf R, and here I am snooping around the CC forum again considering another CC.

I regret trading in my CC really bad right now....i dumped about 5k in it....very low miles certified, and I got a steal on it. Lost all my equity already on the truck :facepalm:

Not sure what to do.....i think that I have a sickness


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

One of the best Mods that you can put on your car. Especially cause you can touch and see it daily. I know that the CF shifter can be added to this wheel. My question is, how sturdy is it knowing that it is attached via double adhesive tape only?

No drama, please  ... kind of getting sick of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Good stuff, Serge :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> where is the snow angel? :laugh:


I ran it over w cc lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did :
http://youtu.be/hMiKZUyxBSU
http://youtu.be/6hikqyy1I5c


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> One of the best Mods that you can put on your car. Especially cause you can touch and see it daily. I know that the CF shifter can be added to this wheel. My question is, how sturdy is it knowing that it is attached via double adhesive tape only?
> 
> No drama, please  ... kind of getting sick of it.
> 
> ...


It will be all good my friend i actually was able to remove them from my previews cc and installed them on my new cc and they hold for like a month till i had to use a 3 m tape on them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I also used 3M tape on mine. I didn't even bother using the stuff that came with it. CF looks amazing on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll be getting a set soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'll be getting a set soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you need the eBay item #. I don't think I've seen it for less than $18 (what I bought the set at)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Let me know if you need the eBay item #. I don't think I've seen it for less than $18 (what I bought the set at)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So jelly on your R's steering wheel! I want that black steering wheel trim so bad! 

Your car looks pretty awesome man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Did :
> http://youtu.be/hMiKZUyxBSU
> http://youtu.be/6hikqyy1I5c


Man,

Your car sound amazing and it pulls like a rocket! Congrats!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> So jelly on your R's steering wheel! I want that black steering wheel trim so bad!
> 
> Your car looks pretty awesome man!


Thanks man...although i haven't posted an exterior pic in quite some time..lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Washed it again n added oem roof racks(for now)..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

digga4 said:


> Snobrdrdan you are worse than me!
> 
> Last year I went from a Jeep Commander, to my 11' CC R-line, to my 2013 F-150...... I was at the dealership the other day test driving a Golf R, and here I am snooping around the CC forum again considering another CC.
> 
> ...


LOL....yeah I *TOTALLY* hear ya

It's weird how you get sick of the car when you have it, but then miss it when you don't have it.

I wasn't in love with the B7 Passat V6 I had (not sure why though?), but now I miss it.

Same with the CC's I had....more so my '13 that I didn't have for long. I saw a '14 R-Line CC at the VW dealer in the showroom, and it's such a nice looking car.
Made me want one again, lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Haven't been on in quite a while.. But went drag racing last night on crappy tires. 50 degree weather so track was cold also. 1/8 mile. My best run was something like 9.3 with a .6 launch. Trapped at around 80mph. Slipping the clutch because I get insane wheel hop if I dump the clutch in 1st gear. Also spun half way through 2nd gear. Lol people were pretty surprised when I beat a 08 mustang gt lol 2.0t ftw!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Washed it again n added oem roof racks(for now)..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Roof spoilers! :screwy: :laugh::wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks man...although i haven't posted an exterior pic in quite some time..lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, but the interior looks pretty nice and I have seem plenty of exterior pictures of your car! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Haven't been on in quite a while.. But went drag racing last night on crappy tires. 50 degree weather so track was cold also. 1/8 mile. My best run was something like 9.3 with a .6 launch. Trapped at around 80mph. Slipping the clutch because I get insane wheel hop if I dump the clutch in 1st gear. Also spun half way through 2nd gear. Lol people were pretty surprised when I beat a 08 mustang gt lol 2.0t ftw!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Roof spoilers! :screwy: :laugh::wave:


you know it ))


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah I know, but the interior looks pretty nice and I have seem plenty of exterior pictures of your car! LOL


Lol, appreciate the comments brother!!! Yeah I used to be a picture fanatic ..now I just keep a running list of all my mods 

I have absolutely no other ideas for exterior cosmetic mods...think I've pretty much done them all in my first year. I do however have a pair of CF headlight eyebrows on the way .....just for fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, appreciate the comments brother!!! Yeah I used to be a picture fanatic ..now I just keep a running list of all my mods
> 
> I have absolutely no other ideas for exterior cosmetic mods...think I've pretty much done them all in my first year. I do however have a pair of CF headlight eyebrows on the way .....just for fun.
> 
> ...


You should go to a show with those headlight eyelashes...just for fun. :sly:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Picked it up Thursday
Got a unitronic tune, tint and coils(koni) today.

IMG_2026 by A.J. P, on Flickr


IMG_2031 by A.J. P, on Flickr


IMG_2033 by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Let me know if you need the eBay item #. I don't think I've seen it for less than $18 (what I bought the set at)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure man. Pm or post the link here. That looks sick, btw. Very nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Sure man. Pm or post the link here. That looks sick, btw. Very nice :thumbup::thumbup:


Thx man, sending PM now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

f_399 said:


> Picked it up Thursday
> Got a unitronic tune, tint and coils(koni) today.
> 
> IMG_2026 by A.J. P, on Flickr
> ...


Hold up..........is that an A6 pick up truck in that shop pic?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good , how u like konis so far? they will get better after a while 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Toma23 said:


> Looks good , how u like konis so far? they will get better after a while
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk



i havent driven this as much but i know konis from the past and they are always good. i have the front all the way down and the rear has about an inch or more to go but i don't want to have reverse rake. set them to full soft all around, want to keep the "soft" ride

i definitely need new tires, had this wheels on a jetta on air, tires are too small






digga4 said:


> Hold up..........is that an A6 pick up truck in that shop pic?


It sure is!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

How does the interior of the car sound now? Did it get a lot louder with the smaller muffler and no resonator ?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, appreciate the comments brother!!! Yeah I used to be a picture fanatic ..now I just keep a running list of all my mods
> 
> I have absolutely no other ideas for exterior cosmetic mods...think I've pretty much done them all in my first year. I do however have a pair of CF headlight eyebrows on the way .....just for fun.
> 
> ...



Pretty nice man!

I just bought the R-line side skirts for my Wife's CC.

On a side note I don't know why VWoA didn't put on the market the VW CC R front bumper shown in a SEMA show some years back.

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice man!
> 
> I just bought the R-line side skirts for my Wife's CC.
> 
> ...


Agreed, that bumper is insane!

Take care bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed, that bumper is insane!
> 
> Take care bud
> 
> ...


That bumper is bonkers!!! If I have the time this summer, I'm going to try to fabricate one from an eBay pickup r line front bumper. I have some work to do on my 65 Lincoln first so we'll see if I get it done this summer. Pics for sure if I do. Waiting on the software from HPA for the retune for the new intake and tweaked for altitude. We'll.see what happens!! Dyno #'s soon!!









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Keep us updated on dyno...good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed, that bumper is insane!
> 
> Take care bud
> 
> ...


You to man! Thank! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PGZee said:


> That bumper is bonkers!!! If I have the time this summer, I'm going to try to fabricate one from an eBay pickup r line front bumper. I have some work to do on my 65 Lincoln first so we'll see if I get it done this summer. Pics for sure if I do. Waiting on the software from HPA for the retune for the new intake and tweaked for altitude. We'll.see what happens!! Dyno #'s soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The HPA's Intake manifold looks insane! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

PGZee said:


> That bumper is bonkers!!! If I have the time this summer, I'm going to try to fabricate one from an eBay pickup r line front bumper. I have some work to do on my 65 Lincoln first so we'll see if I get it done this summer. Pics for sure if I do. Waiting on the software from HPA for the retune for the new intake and tweaked for altitude. We'll.see what happens!! Dyno #'s soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Can't wait to see dyno sheets.. 1k tho.. I figured it would be a bit more affordable. But since HPA has released it I'm sure other companies are gona hop on it soon after lol


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> The HPA's Intake manifold looks insane! :thumbup: :thumbup:


X2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Looks awesome! Can't wait to see dyno sheets.. 1k tho.. I figured it would be a bit more affordable. But since HPA has released it I'm sure other companies are gona hop on it soon after lol


+1


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Looks awesome! Can't wait to see dyno sheets.. 1k tho.. I figured it would be a bit more affordable. But since HPA has released it I'm sure other companies are gona hop on it soon after lol


Indeed intake manifolds from other brands I Europe are even more expensive.

Integrated Engineering it's about to launch their Intake Manifold to the market soon (I hope).


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

This place is sweet. If any body is in the Dfw area and need something done then this is the place to go .fair price ,good work,and you can watch to see how it's done.https://www.facebook.com/zinkautohaus


Originally Posted by digga4 
Hold up..........is that an A6 pick up truck in that shop pic?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

datsprite said:


> This place is sweet. If any body is in the Dfw area and need something done then this is the place to go .fair price ,good work,and you can watch to see how it's done.https://www.facebook.com/zinkautohaus
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by digga4
> Hold up..........is that an A6 pick up truck in that shop pic?


Zink tunes with Unitronic, right? I've heard pretty good things about his shop!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Recieved my suplden quick shift kit! Installing it after work.










Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Recieved my suplden quick shift kit! Installing it after work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link??!! Lol


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

As I mentioned, rolled front fender and slight pulled; installed 15mm spacers for the front... still got more space to go. 
9.5' wide wheels, i'm coming for you!









I just stick with 5mm for the rear for now.


















25' FTG front and ~24(7/8)' FTG rear on Solowerks for now. Going a bit lower in the future. Need to frame notch next.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> As I mentioned, rolled front fender and slight pulled; installed 15mm spacers for the front... still got more space to go.
> 9.5' wide wheels, i'm coming for you!
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like being lower up front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Unitronic*



BETOGLI said:


> Zink tunes with Unitronic, right? I've heard pretty good things about his shop!




yes they do tune with unitronic.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Put some wheels on it:










New VMR V702 in Gunmetal, 19x9.5 ET45 with Pilot Super Sport 245/35-19, 6mm front spacer. Lowered on ST coilovers.

P.S. Selling my factory Mallorys :wave::beer::beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Put some wheels on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great, no rubbing w 245?



Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Looking great, no rubbing w 245?


Thanks! No rubbing yet, but I will need to roll my front fenders. With factory wheels and spacers I had some contact with fender liners, now I'm a bit more poking. Rear looks like no problem because of the stretch/tire shape.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Put some wheels on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats...looks hot...tuck is nice :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

digga4 said:


> Congrats...looks hot...tuck is nice :thumbup:


Thanks man! Haha, the tuck is the fault of 200 lbs of wheels and tires in my backseat and trunk. It sits even front and rear normally. Gave me some idea of what it would look like if I pulled the adjuster from the rear spring collar though.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

van33 said:


> Do you like being lower up front?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends, FTG speaking, it'll look nice, but the bottom of the car would be a bit too low compare to the rear end. i try to keep some difference between front and rear FTG. But I would like to, after frame notch. Solowerks coilovers are bouncy, so Not too low right now to cause the axle to bounce on uneven road/potholes.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thanks man! Haha, the tuck is the fault of 200 lbs of wheels and tires in my backseat and trunk. It sits even front and rear normally. Gave me some idea of what it would look like if I pulled the adjuster from the rear spring collar though.


If rear is all the way spun down, then it's 25ftg and you'll still have maybe 3 threads up front. You can use the OEM rear perches


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Thanks! No rubbing yet, but I will need to roll my front fenders. With factory wheels and spacers I had some contact with fender liners, now I'm a bit more poking. Rear looks like no problem because of the stretch/tire shape.


Need some better picture!!!


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> If rear is all the way spun down, then it's 25ftg and you'll still have maybe 3 threads up front. You can use the OEM rear perches


I'll go measure it again, pretty sure it's not quite 25", more like 25.5". That is installed per instructions, no parts left out, OEM spring isolators/mounts in place. The rear was always about 1/2" higher than I thought it would end up.

I do have 3 threads left up front 

Airmax1, I'll get some better pics up ASAP.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I'll go measure it again, pretty sure it's not quite 25", more like 25.5". That is installed per instructions, no parts left out, OEM spring isolators/mounts in place. The rear was always about 1/2" higher than I thought it would end up.
> 
> I do have 3 threads left up front
> 
> Airmax1, I'll get some better pics up ASAP.


Cool. I have Vogtland set, so they're pretty much the same. 

"MAYBE" Vogtland springs are a bit softer, for my 17s, rear was slight lower than 25FTG. Or granted 19s setup probably a bit bigger than 17s OEM setup, that's why car would sit higher. 


ic::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

flipflp said:


> I'll go measure it again, pretty sure it's not quite 25", more like 25.5". That is installed per instructions, no parts left out, OEM spring isolators/mounts in place. The rear was always about 1/2" higher than I thought it would end up.
> 
> I do have 3 threads left up front
> 
> Airmax1, I'll get some better pics up ASAP.


I take my mounts off my rear, I'm 25" all the way around, no threads left up front!! Ride like a dream 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Put some wheels on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dope, bro!!!!! 

Whats next on ur list? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Link??!! Lol


Got it from usp. Its the spulen short shifter kit. Are you manual? I was under the impression you were DSG 😖

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Put some wheels on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice on wheels...they look great!! Can I see 2 profile shots:

1- full car
2- wheel

I want to see how much more sidewall you have over a 235.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Got it from usp. Its the spulen short shifter kit. Are you manual? I was under the impression you were DSG 😖
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I'm amazed about all of the products that Spulen has on the market! Two months ago I didn't know anything about them! LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> I'm amazed about all of the products that Spulen has on the market! Two months ago I didn't know anything about them! LOL


My Spulen TOP and Throttle pipes installed absolutely perfect! The USP DP was also made to perfection...I'm really liking USP. Plus their Cust Service is outstanding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Installed APR Carbnonio, and new spark plugs dealer gave me free to see if car would stop throwing codes. It seems to have worked so far. I did a few hard runs and no check engine. Before it blink the check engine every time I revved passed 6,200 RPM. The plugs are NGK R Laser Platinum PFR7S8EG.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

flipflp said:


> Put some wheels on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think much of those wheels when i first saw them on the vmr post but I'm really liking that :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

New pics ya'll:


VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr


VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr

VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr


Big thanks to my fiance for making my terribad photography passable.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


>


!! Nice! Especially this....teh concavity! droolzzzz... Great choice of wheels :thumbup::laugh:

p.s. loool BOOBS photochop on the second pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

flipflp said:


> New pics ya'll:
> 
> 
> VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, on Flickr
> ...


Extreeeeeeemly impressed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My Spulen TOP and Throttle pipes installed absolutely perfect! The USP DP was also made to perfection...I'm really liking USP. Plus their Cust Service is outstanding!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was your USP DP a direct fit or did you have to do some cutting? I bought their DP about a month ago but returned it cause it was about 3-4 inches longer than what it needed to be (right were it attaches to the catback). DP Quality was good and USP CS was great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> Installed APR Carbnonio, and new spark plugs dealer gave me free to see if car would stop throwing codes. It seems to have worked so far. I did a few hard runs and no check engine. Before it blink the check engine every time I revved passed 6,200 RPM. The plugs are NGK R Laser Platinum PFR7S8EG.


I hope you get your issues resolved soon. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Most DP come little bit longer unless u order the matching CBE I have the USP but also CBE to match so fitment was spot on , all u really needed to do is cut the lenght and would of been just fine 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Most DP come little bit longer unless u order the matching CBE I have the USP but also CBE to match so fitment was spot on , all u really needed to do is cut the lenght and would of been just fine
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk



You are so right. My custom dual exhaust I had done is now sticking out a bit after I had the APR DP installed. I have to have things readjusted.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Same thing here with my magna flow. When I installed my dp, I needed to modify the cbe. No biggie really.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

The only DP ive seen so far that works flawless with stock CB is one made by unitronic but tnen its costs about 3 times more then USP DP lol 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Was your USP DP a direct fit or did you have to do some cutting? I bought their DP about a month ago but returned it cause it was about 3-4 inches longer than what it needed to be (right were it attaches to the catback). DP Quality was good and USP CS was great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% direct fit! In have a stock exhaust and upon purchase that's the option I chose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

My SPM dp came with 2 third pieces one long one short.the short one was right on by the cat back.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

flipflp said:


> VW CC VMR V702 by flipflop097, .


Yes


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> My SPM dp came with 2 third pieces one long one short.the short one was right on by the cat back.


The SPM DP had issues on newer CC's and that's why they took it off the site. I've been constantly asking them on their FB page of when it will be available again, and they simply said that they're still sorting out the fitment issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> The SPM DP had issues on newer CC's and that's why they took it off the site. I've been constantly asking them on their FB page of when it will be available again, and they simply said that they're still sorting out the fitment issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's stocking!... LOL

Just kidding! I know it's frustrating when your waiting for a product to be realized!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I believe that it's a good thing that the Downpipe tubes comes longer because:
1.- You can do a a resonator delete (as I did on my VW MKV)
2.- You can couple it either with the OEM catback; a same or different aftermarket brand (as your downpipe) by just trimming a small section of its tube.

That's my HO.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I can upload pics again via Tapatalk :thumbup: :thumbup:










I know... It needs to go lower! But the parking lot's ramp is so crappy done that even with this height the R-Line front lip gets scratched!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Nice Beto!

I just got mine back from the dealer, replaced 1 coil and 1 injector and had them clean the valves while they were there.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's stocking!... LOL
> 
> Just kidding! I know it's frustrating when your waiting for a product to be realized!


I have no idea what you mean or trying to say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

f_399 said:


> Nice Beto!
> 
> I just got mine back from the dealer, replaced 1 coil and 1 injector and had them clean the valves while they were there.


How much did the valve cleaning cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> The SPM DP had issues on newer CC's and that's why they took it off the site. I've been constantly asking them on their FB page of when it will be available again, and they simply said that they're still sorting out the fitment issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I know and they actually delayed my dp by 7 weeks and after they shipped it i still got issue with the fitment but it was realized by heating 2 spots on the dp and making it be perfect aligned to the cut back.thats the only issue they had (i believe based based on my installation).u can try to order from vivid racing.com u get a gooood price


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

van33 said:


> How much did the valve cleaning cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$140


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> I have no idea what you mean or trying to say
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

f_399 said:


> Nice Beto!
> 
> I just got mine back from the dealer, replaced 1 coil and 1 injector and had them clean the valves while they were there.


Hi man,

Nice to hear from you! Did you have to pay for this job or was it covered by VWoA? I really love how your R-Line looks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

f_399 said:


> $140


Just noticed that it wasn't under warranty... At least cleaning the valves!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

coil and injector were under warranty just paid to get valves cleaned


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there a DIY to install these controls? I think it must be kind of easy... but I don't want to break any bracket!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

f_399 said:


> coil and injector were under warranty just paid to get valves cleaned


That was nice then!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Is there a DIY to install these controls? I think it must be kind of easy... but I don't want to break any bracket!


Beto just use something flat and go side to side prey they dont brake


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Is there a DIY to install these controls? I think it must be kind of easy... but I don't want to break any bracket!





talja10 said:


> Beto just use something flat and go side to side prey they dont brake


^^that's what she said 


Exatcly bro, take flat screw driver, wrap it in cloth (so you don't mess up plastic of ur seat) and pry...:thumbup: 

oh and very important one - have some beer while prying it


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Play w plastic dip today, that's what happened when is 15' in Atlanta. Better pics coming soon. 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dug her out from the Midwest radioactive snowmageddon.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

After chi-beria happened

Could anyone get me the 2 part numbers for those splash guards?
My coilovers are all the way up, but i guess i was still too low for the snow. :/









Windchill -53 and shes running like a champ! 











Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^that's what she said


LOL



Stero1D said:


> ^^that's what she said
> 
> 
> Exatcly bro, take flat screw driver, wrap it in cloth (so you don't mess up plastic of ur seat) and pry...:thumbup:


Thanks for the advise man! I'll do so! I have an ECS Tuning trim remover kit, I'll try with it!




Stero1D said:


> oh and very important one - have some beer while prying it


Thanks for the advise man! I'll do so! I'll need to be hydrated while working on this one!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Beto just use something flat and go side to side prey they dont brake


Thanks for the advise man! I'll do so! :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> After chi-beria happened
> 
> Could anyone get me the 2 part numbers for those splash guards?
> My coilovers are all the way up, but i guess i was still too low for the snow. :/
> ...


What the f*ck! That really sucks man!

Cold weather (to a limit) makes turbo cars pull harder... like an instant Intercooler upgrade! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Dug her out from the Midwest radioactive snowmageddon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive man!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Got all my error codes erased at the dealer!

Now lets see if I can avoid getting more; I think it is cured.opcorn:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finally finished the remote start DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6888303-VW-CC-Remote-Start-SmartStart-Installation-Guide


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finally finished the remote start DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6888303-VW-CC-Remote-Start-SmartStart-Installation-Guide


Thanks bro. Sorry if I was a pain :laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

munnarg said:


> Thanks bro. Sorry if I was a pain :laugh:


No problem, you weren't the only one asking!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Issue with my infotainment. This only happens when streaming music from my phone. When playing a cd I have no issues. While a song is playing if I either fwd or rewind the song by holding the buttons for a couple seconds either on the RNS screen or via my phone, the fwd/rew sticks! It won't stop until I hit pause several times, or just cancel Bluetooth. Anyone else experience this? I'm assuming there's a reset option on the RNS (return to factory settings) but that's generally only for things I've customized.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just added 20 hp by sticking this sticker  lol


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

hasn't been on here... not much done since then.... getting ready to install catch-can (modified specific for our engine using cheap can) just ordered red coil pack. getting ready for stage 1 unitronics..........


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

siili said:


> hasn't been on here... not much done since then.... getting ready to install catch-can (modified specific for our engine using cheap can) just ordered red coil pack. getting ready for stage 1 unitronics..........


Why not stage 1+? 50$ extra and its all in stock car,no mod needed.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> I just added 20 hp by sticking this sticker  lol





talja10 said:


>


... As well as entered to the small group of OEM+ Plus Ultra!

It looks nice! :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> ... As well as entered to the small group of OEM+ Plus Ultra!
> 
> It looks nice! :thumbup:


 
Thanks Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finally finished the remote start DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6888303-VW-CC-Remote-Start-SmartStart-Installation-Guide





munnarg said:


> Thanks bro. Sorry if I was a pain :laugh:





MikeinNJ said:


> No problem, you weren't the only one asking!



So here are the premises:

Munnarg was a Pain in the neck to Mike
Mike says that Munnarg wasn't the only one
=
Many other people were a pain in the neck!

LOL

Just kindding Guys!

Mike, pretty awesome mod! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Thanks Beto


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> So here are the premises:
> 
> Munnarg was a Pain in the neck to Mike
> Mike says that Munnarg wasn't the only one
> ...


Thanks! I had my car apart and had different starters and firmware going in an out of my car for almost two weeks straight. I basically told Directed (the maker of the DB-ALL what their problem was and told them how to fix it). They created that 3.37 firmware after my hollering at them and telling them the problem with 3.36 sending a false positive brake signal on the 13 CC. So after I had it all working fine, the last thing I wanted to do was spend 3-4 hours writing about what I just did, haha. Then a week later, I left the country for a bit followed by lots of holidays/family events. It's been crazy!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Why not stage 1+? 50$ extra and its all in stock car,no mod needed.


Stage 1+ requires 93 octane which either is not available in his area or there's probably not a file yet for his ecu. Pure speculation on my part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thanks! I had my car apart and had different starters and firmware going in an out of my car for almost two weeks straight. I basically told Directed (the maker of the DB-ALL what their problem was and told them how to fix it). They created that 3.37 firmware after my hollering at them and telling them the problem with 3.36 sending a false positive brake signal on the 13 CC. So after I had it all working fine, the last thing I wanted to do was spend 3-4 hours writing about what I just did, haha. Then a week later, I left the country for a bit followed by lots of holidays/family events. It's been crazy!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Water/meth installed.
I ended up putting control unit in ash tray area. Directly under ac dials. Perfectly visible.
Pump is hidden in fender well.

Big thanks to AU Tuning. Stealthy install.

Thanks to az_cc for help with kit decision and letting me know about bsh pipe that was on sale.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Stage 1+ requires 93 octane which either is not available in his area or there's probably not a file yet for his ecu. Pure speculation on my part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just went for stage 2 and got stage 1+ and my ecu code was send to uni for stage 2 file.they said its recommended to use 93 but if i use SHELL gas station here in canada (not sure if usa has SHELL) u should be fine with 91.shell has a good gas thats why they said that.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Water/meth installed.
> I ended up putting control unit in ash tray area. Directly under ac dials. Perfectly visible.
> Pump is hidden in fender well.
> 
> ...


Do you feel the difference?  Ur Gica tuned? Meth Tune? Could you post up the picture of the control unit installed? how much was the instal and how long did it take? At what boost u have 50% sprays set and full? )) 

sorry about 100 questions, man  :beer::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> hasn't been on here... not much done since then.... getting ready to install catch-can (modified specific for our engine using cheap can) just ordered red coil pack. getting ready for stage 1 unitronics..........


Ur going to have Jungle Plate with it? 


I just purchased CTS Catch Can with 3k miles on it from Semi-Local guy.... Meeting up w him on sunday.. super excited to see all that garbage that is going to come out...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Ur going to have Jungle Plate with it?
> 
> 
> I just purchased CTS Catch Can with 3k miles on it from Semi-Local guy.... Meeting up w him on sunday.. super excited to see all that garbage that is going to come out...



Hi man,

You're to see a lot of junkie mix of oil, water, gas & dirt coming out of it! LOL


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Do you feel the difference?  Ur Gica tuned? Meth Tune? Could you post up the picture of the control unit installed? how much was the instal and how long did it take? At what boost u have 50% sprays set and full? ))
> 
> sorry about 100 questions, man  :beer::beer:


YES!

GIAC. No meth tune yet. Just pump gas and race gas tune still. Yeah will charge my phone and take a picture. It was set at like 7 and full at 14. I like 4 or 5 to start and 10 for full but still would like to play with it more. Fun watching intake temps drop way way below ambient.

I paid $300 to install. Process was full day. 9 to 630. The only way you can tell the kit is there is the bsh pipe. Other than that it's all clean.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> YES!
> 
> GIAC. No meth tune yet. Just pump gas and race gas tune still. Yeah will charge my phone and take a picture. It was set at like 7 and full at 14. I like 4 or 5 to start and 10 for full but still would like to play with it more. Fun watching intake temps drop way way below ambient.
> 
> I paid $300 to install. Process was full day. 9 to 630. The only way you can tell the kit is there is the bsh pipe. Other than that it's all clean.




Sweet!

Did you used the windshield fluid deposit as the Water/Methanol Deposit?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

talja10 said:


>


Nice.... I have something like that, 20hp huh....cool!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nice.... I have something like that, 20hp huh....cool!


I like that.link? for rear windshield


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> YES!
> 
> GIAC. No meth tune yet. Just pump gas and race gas tune still. Yeah will charge my phone and take a picture. It was set at like 7 and full at 14. I like 4 or 5 to start and 10 for full but still would like to play with it more. Fun watching intake temps drop way way below ambient.
> 
> I paid $300 to install. Process was full day. 9 to 630. The only way you can tell the kit is there is the bsh pipe. Other than that it's all clean.


Did u tun separate tank for fluid or used windshield fluid tank?

Where exactly pump mounted in fender? Did they have to take off bumper??

Cld get visible picture of the bsh n meth kit?)

Im gonna fo mine in 8 weeks )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nice.... I have something like that, 20hp huh....cool!


Pretty nice as well man!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Ur going to have Jungle Plate with it?
> 
> 
> I just purchased CTS Catch Can with 3k miles on it from Semi-Local guy.... Meeting up w him on sunday.. super excited to see all that garbage that is going to come out...


no plate. I modified the can to have 3 holes (added one) so that both pipe from pcv will go to the can and extra hole I tapped will go into the hole in pipe before turbo.
added copper scrub wires inside of the can, as well as extra pipe inside so that air goes towards copper to catch oil etc. to have more clear air back in.
I referenced few threads and came up with it.

I'll post up the pic once it's done. maybe write up. overall cost me less than 100 to do.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

siili said:


> no plate. I modified the can to have 3 holes (added one) so that both pipe from pcv will go to the can and extra hole I tapped will go into the hole in pipe before turbo.
> added copper scrub wires inside of the can, as well as extra pipe inside so that air goes towards copper to catch oil etc. to have more clear air back in.
> I referenced few threads and came up with it.
> 
> I'll post up the pic once it's done. maybe write up. overall cost me less than 100 to do.



Wow nice!!! Do the DIY quite a few people gonna want to follow that..... 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

:banghead:


S WORD said:


> Water/meth installed.
> I ended up putting control unit in ash tray area. Directly under ac dials. Perfectly visible.
> Pump is hidden in fender well.
> 
> ...


Ur welcome brother and congrats!!!....im glad ur happy with everything....i bet that k04 with meth and race tune pulls A$$....cant wait to see everything at wuste this year


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im over here just like wtf










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice as well man!


Thanks


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Wow nice!!! Do the DIY quite a few people gonna want to follow that.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I'm taking picture on all steps (including the modifying the can itself) once I go get the hoses and put on, I'll post DIY.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Im over here just like wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Gap


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Im over here just like wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this when you replaced your spark plugs on 40k?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Is this when you replaced your spark plugs on 40k?


This is at 60k 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Uni installed.









My Forge wintake is up for sale 220$ shipped


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> This is at 60k
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Maybe this is reason why spark plugs are replaced at 40K but VW owners manual recommends at 60k. 
Anyway this is interesting, thanks for posting


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Uni installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any feedback on UNI Intake?


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Any feedback on UNI Intake?
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


My exhaust its so loud i cant hear anything in front hahah.im gonna let my friend drive it and hear it. And ket u know.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Maybe this is reason why spark plugs are replaced at 40K but VW owners manual recommends at 60k.
> Anyway this is interesting, thanks for posting


I've always done them at 40k - but dang that shouldnt happen at 60....


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> My exhaust its so loud i cant hear anything in front hahah.im gonna let my friend drive it and hear it. And ket u know.


to loud...how can be possible!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DasCC said:


> I've always done them at 40k - but dang that shouldnt happen at 60....


Changed mine at 52 and they were similar. I never change plugs on the recommended time frame simply because in most cars they look new. THis is the only car that has changed my thinking when it comes to this.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Uni installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! You are going to love it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Today I cleaned the H3LL out of my interior and got some yellow fogs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Today I cleaned the H3LL out of my interior and got some yellow fogs


Yellow is the only way to go! Hoen or Hids? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Nice! You are going to love it!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Yeah brotha like it


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Yellow is the only way to go! Hoen or Hids?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


X2 halo or hid kit? Mine (hid) are not that yellow and my friend purchased them at the same place same freaking brand and his are way to yellow


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

spent a nice amount of money on my CC today bought PODi boost gauge and steering column pod as well as hotchkis 27mm RSB 

in the next week will be ordering Snow Performance Stage 3 meth kit


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

waltern said:


> Installed APR Carbnonio, and new spark plugs dealer gave me free to see if car would stop throwing codes. It seems to have worked so far. I did a few hard runs and no check engine. Before it blink the check engine every time I revved passed 6,200 RPM. The plugs are NGK R Laser Platinum PFR7S8EG.


What do you have them gapped at?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stanced_CC said:


> spent a nice amount of money on my CC today bought PODi boost gauge and steering column pod as well as hotchkis 27mm RSB
> 
> in the next week will be ordering Snow Performance Stage 3 meth kit


Pretty nice man! :thumb up: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> spent a nice amount of money on my CC today bought PODi boost gauge and steering column pod as well as hotchkis 27mm RSB
> 
> in the next week will be ordering Snow Performance Stage 3 meth kit


You are welcome! :beer:


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I am new here but just got my CC on nov 16th did stage 1 apr and an intake a week later and now im just waiting until the 16th. Going in for k04 dp exhaust intercooler and turbo discharge pipe and clutch. Im looking forward to more power.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Also for everyone doing meth has anyone looked at the AEM kits? I had that on my blown 2007 civic si and it was much cheaper than all the other companies. Uses the same pump and also offers the progressive controller for a great price. I loved my setup and never had issues with it. Comes with multiple nozzles all with their own check valves, the low level sensor in the tank and led status lights for fail safe. You can also go with their failsafe kit that measures actual meth flow if you want to really monitor it.

I was running the 5 gallon tank in my trunk with pump in the spare tire well.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

After subjecting her to vicious abuse by leaving her out during the POLAR VORTEX OF DOOM (negative temps) for the past few days, she started up without issue. I love Germans.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> What do you have them gapped at?


Sorry, I did not measure the gap. The dealer adjusted the gap before they gave them to me.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Have been running the car on stock file. I recommend it for a couple of days, just makes me appreciate the 93 file all over again. It is like getting a new toy.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

trutech74 said:


> Well I am new here but just got my CC on nov 16th did stage 1 apr and an intake a week later and now im just waiting until the 16th. Going in for k04 dp exhaust intercooler and turbo discharge pipe and clutch. Im looking forward to more power.


Slow down man hahah.nice


Made in Albania


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> You are welcome! :beer:


Thank you man for great suggestions 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

What is this albanian invasion of cc forum lol

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> What is this albanian invasion of cc forum lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Lol yeah what is it 


"""""Made in Albania"""""






"""""Made in Albania"""""



M"""""Made in Albania"""""


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

waltern said:


> Sorry, I did not measure the gap. The dealer adjusted the gap before they gave them to me.


Damn....that's what makes the difference


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Of course my hub centric rings are two days behind in the mail.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Numitor said:


> Of course my hub centric rings are two days behind in the mail.


Which one did u get? Vw or R ones?


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Installed Bluetooth KIT (http://www.carsystems.pl/vw-bluetooth-kit-3c8035730c-retrofit,id601.html). Everything works well. The kit was plug & play, however, it took almost four hours to install it properly.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Which one did u get? Vw or R ones?


The center caps are VW, I'm waiting on my ECS hub centric rings so I can get mounted up.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Installed the VF air intake.


----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

*Under the Hood*

So here is what I did under the hood of the CC over the holidays. Due to all the crappy weather I am just now getting to post pictures. 

Bob


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

rednecksavage said:


> So here is what I did under the hood of the CC over the holidays. Due to all the crappy weather I am just now getting to post pictures.
> 
> Bob


How did u do them?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

That CF is water transfer printing, right?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

rednecksavage said:


> So here is what I did under the hood of the CC over the holidays. Due to all the crappy weather I am just now getting to post pictures.
> 
> Bob


Its important to do what you like, but why this? Grab a carbino intake and get some real CF with something that does more than just looks.

Its all good... we should all enjoy our cars as we seem fit. After all, no one else is making the payment :thumbup:


----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes its all hydro dipping or water transfer printing. I am planning on getting the APR cold air also but I know someone that has started this business so I tried it out. I think the stock plastic parts under the hood are drab and ugly. I have already lowered and have the APR flash, so its was just a winter project. I think I am going to do some interior parts next with a different pattern or perhaps the grill.

Bob


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rednecksavage said:


> So here is what I did under the hood of the CC over the holidays. Due to all the crappy weather I am just now getting to post pictures.
> 
> Bob



It looks pretty nice man! :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Bought some real carbon fiber an hour ago! Cant wait

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't do anything to the CC but my wife and I purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE today :thumbup:

<a href="http://s408.photobucket.com/user/aero3113/media/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp163/aero3113/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5bb058e7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

aero3113 said:


> I didn't do anything to the CC but my wife and I purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE today :thumbup:
> 
> <a href="http://s408.photobucket.com/user/aero3113/media/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp163/aero3113/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5bb058e7.jpg"/></a>


:thumbup:

When I get a loaner, it's usually a Tiguan. Kinda fun going from low visibility to "LET'S SEE EVERYTHING AROUND THE VEHICLE".


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

aero3113 said:


> I didn't do anything to the CC but my wife and I purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE today :thumbup:
> 
> <a href="http://s408.photobucket.com/user/aero3113/media/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp163/aero3113/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5bb058e7.jpg"/></a>


That's awesome! I've got matching CC and Tigs as well!!









Both out of the garage in this one. Had to sweep the floor. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

aero3113 said:


> I didn't do anything to the CC but my wife and I purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE today :thumbup:
> 
> <a href="http://s408.photobucket.com/user/aero3113/media/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp163/aero3113/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5bb058e7.jpg"/></a>


Congrats on on the VW Tiguan! I love your Karmann Ghia as well... It's simply awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Change the oil (Mobil 1 European car formula) and empty the catch can after 1k miles...Did you know what is going back in your engine?



























Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats on on the VW Tiguan! I love your Karmann Ghia as well... It's simply awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R









Picked this baby up....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

aero3113 said:


> I didn't do anything to the CC but my wife and I purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE today :thumbup:
> 
> <a href="http://s408.photobucket.com/user/aero3113/media/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp163/aero3113/2011%20VW%20Tiguan/image_zps5bb058e7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5bb058e7.jpg"/></a>



Congrats man!! We got Tig for my mom a few month ago n she loves it!!!

Let me knw if u want some Savannahs for it ))



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Teaser shot...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Change the oil (Mobil 1 European car formula) and empty the catch can after 1k miles...Did you know what is going back in your engine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeewwww that looks nasty!!!!....i might just have to get me one now after seeing this



Stero1D said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks sexy....i cant wait to see it installed and i definitely want to see what comes out when u empty urs


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Eeewwww that looks nasty!!!!....i might just have to get me one now after seeing this
> Miss you man... look nasty smell nastier! It's amazing to me, all our cars pretty much in this forum are tuned...this mod should be P1 imo!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats man!! We got Tig for my mom a few month ago n she loves it!!!
> 
> Let me knw if u want some Savannahs for it ))
> 
> ...



I would love your Savannahs, it's a petty I live at Mexico!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*mMmmm*



notamechanic said:


> Teaser shot...




OH MY!! ive wondered how these would look on a CC!! more more more! opcorn:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Miss you man... look nasty smell nastier! It's amazing to me, all our cars pretty much in this forum are tuned...this mod should be P1 imo!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


Thx bro  ive been really busy lately and i broke my phone, which was my main way of going on vortex....but im still here floating around lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Teaser shot...


Looks good, but what happened with the 20's you mentioned a month ago??



notamechanic said:


> 20x9" ET25


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats man!! We got Tig for my mom a few month ago n she loves it!!!
> 
> Let me knw if u want some Savannahs for it ))
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but we got this model because we like the New York's (I do like the Savannah's though :thumbup


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took it out from the box and cleaned it up a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took it out from the box and cleaned it up a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


It looks pretty nice man! :thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good, but what happened with the 20's you mentioned a month ago??


Dude flaked on me.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Took it out from the box and cleaned it up a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Wondering how's that is going to work out for you, Looking forward for pics after the install. 




Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Installed the VF air intake.


Looks nice!!:thumbup: How does the CC drives with the new intake?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Change the oil (Mobil 1 European car formula) and empty the catch can after 1k miles...Did you know what is going back in your engine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the TSI engine need an oil catch can? I read that the TSI engine use oil separators to prevent oil from being pulled into the intake. I know that Nissan engines are notorious for losing oil through the PCV system and need catch cans to stop oil from entering the intake, but those engines do not have oil separators to return oil back to the pan like your engine. So why do you have a oil catch can installed?


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

ordered a Pro Kit for the CC. 

not that exciting I suppose.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> Do the TSI engine need an oil catch can? I read that the TSI engine use oil separators to prevent oil from being pulled into the intake. I know that Nissan engines are notorious for losing oil through the PCV system and need catch cans to stop oil from entering the intake, but those engines do not have oil separators to return oil back to the pan like your engine. So why do you have a oil catch can installed?


Check your pm! 



Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Carguy10 said:


> Looks nice!!:thumbup: How does the CC drives with the new intake?


Is basically the same, just a bit louder at cold iddle and under hard acceleration. Nothing too noticeable.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Do the TSI engine need an oil catch can? I read that the TSI engine use oil separators to prevent oil from being pulled into the intake. I know that Nissan engines are notorious for losing oil through the PCV system and need catch cans to stop oil from entering the intake, but those engines do not have oil separators to return oil back to the pan like your engine. So why do you have a oil catch can installed?


Yes u "need" even for TSI engines.his pic show u why.i do t know why u asked after that u saw this pic with the **** that comes out of the pcv.thats not pure oil its vapor air that Becomes oily and that comes from the heat of the oil in to the engine witch without catch can goes in to the intake it burns again and come clean out of exhaust.(if im wrong someone can correct) but after reading alot before i purchased mine this is what i understood.
This is after 2 months on winter driving.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Yes u "need" even for TSI engines.his pic show u why.i do t know why u asked after that u saw this pic with the **** that comes out of the pcv.thats not pure oil its vapor air that Becomes oily and that comes from the heat of the oil in to the engine witch without catch can goes in to the intake it burns again and come clean out of exhaust.(if im wrong someone can correct) but after reading alot before i purchased mine this is what i understood.
> This is after 2 months on winter driving.


What brand catch can do you have installed?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bsh


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

i think airmax1 has the same.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't recall the last time I posted a shot of my car but here's the most recent one


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> i think airmax1 has the same.


Yes i do 



talja10 said:


> Yes u "need" even for TSI engines.his pic show u why.i do t know why u asked after that u saw this pic with the **** that comes out of the pcv.thats not pure oil its vapor air that Becomes oily and that comes from the heat of the oil in to the engine witch without catch can goes in to the intake it burns again and come clean out of exhaust.(if im wrong someone can correct) but after reading alot before i purchased mine this is what i understood.
> This is after 2 months on winter driving.


I was wondering about his question myself, but your explanation is right on point. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Don't recall the last time I posted a shot of my car but here's the most recent one


That's a black diamond!... So shinny!

It looks pretty awesome!


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Yes u "need" even for TSI engines.his pic show u why.i do t know why u asked after that u saw this pic with the **** that comes out of the pcv.thats not pure oil its vapor air that Becomes oily and that comes from the heat of the oil in to the engine witch without catch can goes in to the intake it burns again and come clean out of exhaust.(if im wrong someone can correct) but after reading alot before i purchased mine this is what i understood.
> This is after 2 months on winter driving.


I was unaware of this. 

Is this something the dealer does during a oil change? Or do I have to request it?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

kingtito said:


> I was unaware of this.
> 
> Is this something the dealer does during a oil change? Or do I have to request it?


...


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Wondering how's that is going to work out for you, Looking forward for pics after the install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to do it in an hour or so ))

Pix are on the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Going to do it in an hour or so ))
> 
> Pix are on the way!
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kingtito said:


> I was unaware of this.
> 
> Is this something the dealer does during a oil change? Or do I have to request it?


Its an aftermarket system that u install and buy yourself dealer wont help u with this.google "oil catch can"


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Don't recall the last time I posted a shot of my car but here's the most recent one


Stop buying stickers and start saving for interior trim pieces, imo. That St. Tropez pillar looks terrible with your beautiful CC. :sly:

:laugh:eace:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kingtito said:


> I was unaware of this.
> 
> Is this something the dealer does during a oil change? Or do I have to request it?


All these junk came out of an aftermarket catch can. Catch cans don't come in your car from factory. So the guys at the Dealership can help you out (if you ask and explain them how to) to drain it any now and then when you take your car with them, but it's pretty simple and you can do this yourself.

Regarding to the period of time the catch can gets full depends on your own car, how you drive it, the weather, etc...

Hope this explanation can help you out!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Its on! Its on! Love the looks and said no to engine cover!!!!










Plus drained friends bSh can



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its on! Its on! Love the looks and said no to engine cover!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Its on! Its on! Love the looks and said no to engine cover!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Its on! Its on! Love the looks and said no to engine cover!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome man :thumbup:


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Its on! Its on! Love the looks and said no to engine cover!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Do people really have to include the photos when the quote someone. One photo is OK but when there is a string of them, really.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Do people really have to include the photos when the quote someone. One photo is OK but when there is a string of them, really.


Why not?

Instead of leaving car related comment ur complaining about non important or car related, pretty much wasting post and precious space on this forum...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Do people really have to include the photos when the quote someone. One photo is OK but when there is a string of them, really.


Will, go into settings and uncheck the box : "view original photos in replies"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you Kareem, Tauland, Jamez and airmax! )) I cant wait to see whats going to come out from there....


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Yes u "need" even for TSI engines.his pic show u why.i do t know why u asked after that u saw this pic with the **** that comes out of the pcv.thats not pure oil its vapor air that Becomes oily and that comes from the heat of the oil in to the engine witch without catch can goes in to the intake it burns again and come clean out of exhaust.(if im wrong someone can correct) but after reading alot before i purchased mine this is what i understood.
> This is after 2 months on winter driving.


Yes, I see that the catch can collects diluted oily water vapor, but is it that serious of a problem that will affect the engine enough that warrants dumping it out of a catch can as opposed to letting it burn up. 

If the catch can was catching pure oil,then I would understand why it was important to install one. However, that diluted vapor water is nothing to be that concerned about in my opinion, because during normal driving it will be burned up and the leave little to no oil residue in the air intake pipes. But I admit it could not hurt having one installed.:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Don't recall the last time I posted a shot of my car but here's the most recent one


Looks nice!! I had the same AMG wheels on my '02 Mercedes E55, however why do you keep the Mercedes logo on the wheels? Two different car companies:screwy:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Yes, I see that the catch can collects diluted oily water vapor, but is it that serious of a problem that will affect the engine enough that warrants dumping it out of a catch can as opposed to letting it burn up.
> 
> If the catch can was catching pure oil,then I would understand why it was important to install one. However, that diluted vapor water is nothing to be that concerned about in my opinion, because during normal driving it will be burned up and the leave little to no oil residue in the air intake pipes. But I admit it could not hurt having one installed.:thumbup:


I guess i care more about my car than you do.all this depends on your future Plans.im gonna keep this car for a long term so i will do everything that i can to prevent anything unwanted so in this case i payed 220$ for my catch can its like one saturday night out with chicks for me.but thats me.do we need a catch can?? I will say yes but still thats me.if i had a lease or a car for a short term i wouldn't care.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I guess i care more about my car than you do.all this depends on your future Plans.im gonna keep this car for a long term so i will do everything that i can to prevent anything unwanted so in this case i payed 220$ for my catch can its like one saturday night out with chicks for me.but thats me.do we need a catch can?? I will say yes but still thats me.if i had a lease or a car for a short term i wouldn't care.


Daumn, boy... You don't treat your females well


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Yes, I see that the catch can collects diluted oily water vapor, but is it that serious of a problem that will affect the engine enough that warrants dumping it out of a catch can as opposed to letting it burn up.
> 
> If the catch can was catching pure oil,then I would understand why it was important to install one. However, that diluted vapor water is nothing to be that concerned about in my opinion, because during normal driving it will be burned up and the leave little to no oil residue in the air intake pipes. But I admit it could not hurt having one installed.:thumbup:


Hi Carguy,

You got a good point, but in my little experience when I installed connecting rods in my previous VW MKV BT the head was such a mess (lot of junkie build up) that the guys at the shop needed to clean it up and ended up doing even a delicate hone to it even though I didn't upgrade to aftermarket pistons.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Will22 said:


> Do people really have to include the photos when the quote someone. One photo is OK but when there is a string of them, really.


I thing thats helpful let me explain.when i first got in to this forum i had no clue about performance.u can read at this thread alot but u will never be able to read all of it so one post after another makes the previews post getting lost.so by some one to replay like:"o man nice set up" without having pic u will never be able to know etf is he talking about.so basically by looking at pic,reading and asking i learned a lot.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I thing thats helpful let me explain.when i first got in to this forum i had no clue about performance.u can read at this thread alot but u will never be able to read all of it so one post after another makes the previews post getting lost.so by some one to replay like:"o man nice set up" without having pic u will never be able to know etf is he talking about.so basically by looking at pic,reading and asking i learned a lot.


Great point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you Kareem, Tauland, Jamez and airmax! )) I cant wait to see whats going to come out from there....


Wait 1 month and u will see.does yours have a drainer? Or u have to take off the can.mine has but its hard to take the bolt off without making a mess so i took the catch out to drain it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I guess i care more about my car than you do.all this depends on your future Plans.im gonna keep this car for a long term so i will do everything that i can to prevent anything unwanted so in this case i payed 220$ for my catch can its like one saturday night out with chicks for me.but thats me.do we need a catch can?? I will say yes but still thats me.if i had a lease or a car for a short term i wouldn't care.


I'm also on the edge on whether to buy one or not, def would get a CTS cause it's adds some quality bling to the bay. Serge it looks great, I would however source some steel braided hoses to replace the ones they provide.

I had one on my jeep srt8 and it collected some very nasty stuff......we all say "I will keep this car for a LOOOONG time", just to justify to ourselves all this SPENDING!! LOL, but before you know it bro you will be selling soon and putting your down payment on a new RS5...lol

The service manager at my dealer is a professional VW race car driver, he owns a handful of race dubs, and he always tells me that he wants to do to my engine. He quotes parts and manufacturers that even with my experience and surfing on these forums I've never heard of...we're taking big game racing mods...and he claims 500 hp is very easy to achieve on our 2.0 ..having said all this I will get his impression/feedback on these catch cans and share with you guys.

So far though all your comments have been great and well presented!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Wait 1 month and u will see.does yours have a drainer? Or u have to take off the can.mine has but its hard to take the bolt off without making a mess so i took the catch out to drain it.


My previous Eurojet's catch can had a drainer, but my actual Forge's doesn't!

I just saw this video at www.youtube.com


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm also on the edge on whether to buy one or not, def would get a CTS cause it's adds some quality bling to the bay. Serge it looks great, I would however source some steel braided hoses to replace the ones they provide.
> 
> I had one on my jeep srt8 and it collected some very nasty stuff......we all say "I will keep this car for a LOOOONG time", just to justify to ourselves all this SPENDING!! LOL, but before you know it bro you will be selling soon and putting your down payment on a new RS5...lol
> 
> ...


I agree i like the cts too looks right on.ps:i will get your black hoses than when u swap
Your mech:that being said than no need to open an asking thread now anymore get ready for done pm's haha


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Wait 1 month and u will see.does yours have a drainer? Or u have to take off the can.mine has but its hard to take the bolt off without making a mess so i took the catch out to drain it.


There is a bold on the bottom that need be taken off in order to drain..i think next time i drain i can source drainer from Home Depot  Found quite a few nice things at home depot yesterday when were looking for a piece for boost tap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I agree i like the cts too looks right on.ps:i will get your black hoses than when u swap
> Your mech:that being said than no need to open an asking thread now anymore get ready for done pm's haha


Made in Albania, find me hoses n these are urs  I dnt feel like doing research


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Already then....moving forward from the catch can "dilemma"










Pretty sure carguy10 will have something constructive to say about this also! 


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Already then....moving forward from the catch can "dilemma"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Last night i ordered mine

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Made in Albania, find me hoses n these are urs  I dnt feel like doing research


I thing those steel hoses they go around 100$+


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> My previous Eurojet's catch can had a drainer, but my actual Forge's doesn't!
> 
> I just saw this video at www.youtube.com


Thats nasty probably when Serge comes to Mexico by next month he will bring u one as a gift


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Thats nasty probably when Serge comes to Mexico by next month he will bring u one as a gift


Don't think BETO would want me to bring dirt from my engine....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Already then....moving forward from the catch can "dilemma"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my tool!!!

Have the app also on my iPad mini with a windshield mount. From time to time I have fun with the iPad when
Driving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Thats nasty probably when Serge comes to Mexico by next month he will bring u one as a gift





Stero1D said:


> Don't think BETO would want me to bring dirt from my engine....


Thanks Guys but I own my own brewery! LOL










It's placed just in front of the coolant deposit!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I love my tool!!!
> 
> Have the app also on my iPad mini with a windshield mount. From time to time I have fun with the iPad when
> Driving.
> ...


What's the app called? And how accurate is it? Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> What's the app called? And how accurate is it? Lol


Dash Command, and it's quite accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks Guys but I own my own brewery! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he's coming to mexico for vacation so he has to bring u something haha(serge will kill me now)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks Guys but I own my own brewery! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the looks of ur bay bro... clean!!!!


So i shld expect some fresh beer from BETOs Breweery when Im down there? )


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Driving all the way serge?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Driving all the way serge?


haha, no bro! I dnt need DUI in Mexico... Flying to Cancun bro...


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> I guess i care more about my car than you do.all this depends on your future Plans.im gonna keep this car for a long term so i will do everything that i can to prevent anything unwanted so in this case i payed 220$ for my catch can its like one saturday night out with chicks for me.but thats me.do we need a catch can?? I will say yes but still thats me.if i had a lease or a car for a short term i wouldn't care.


Hey what ever makes you sleep better at night:thumbup: I will probably only own this car for about four or five years tops, so I guess that i can live with a little oily water vapor in the intake during that time. I am a bad car owner 
I do not believe we all need to have a catch can installed, but that you want it due to some OCD issue you have with your engine.
P.S. I get laid for free , so I do not understand why you have to pay $220 to go out with the ladies, but again whatever makes you happy:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Already then....moving forward from the catch can "dilemma"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would if i even knew what that device is suppose do 

Just kidding. It looks like it an app that measure parameters in the car, am I correct?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Love the looks of ur bay bro... clean!!!!
> 
> 
> So i shld expect some fresh beer from BETOs Breweery when Im down there? )


That's for sure man! I hope you enjoy Cancun!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> haha, no bro! I dnt need DUI in Mexico... Flying to Cancun bro...


Sweet, just went in the summer and stayed at the oasis palm. Awesome! buses will get you anywhere in 10min or less for like 5 pesos


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oil Catch Can verdict is in as promised!









Sorry for the copy and paste job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Carguy,
> 
> You got a good point, but in my little experience when I installed connecting rods in my previous VW MKV BT the head was such a mess (lot of junkie build up) that the guys at the shop needed to clean it up and ended up doing even a delicate hone to it even though I didn't upgrade to aftermarket pistons.


I see your point also. The little bits of deposits do add up over the years, so if someone is going to keep the car for over 200K miles or more than it would be wish to protect as best they can.
However, for most owners who are going to trade their cars in or replace them around 100K or so, than it is a waste of money to install a catch can on the TSI in my opinion due to the fact that the oily water vapors are not that serious and would burn away while the engine is running before pooling up like it does in the catch can. The Nissan VQ engines on other hand does needs a catch can due to pulling straight oil from the valve covers, but not the TSI engine.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Oil Catch Can verdict is in as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all subjective bro.... I have seen so many powerful cars with crazy catchcan setups.... Its jsut a piece of mind for me since im running bigger turbo n pussing higer boost/air flow..

I agree that w Ko3 you dnt really need it....but if you are climbing WHP Ladder, Can wouldnt hurt at all! Catch can Sytem is very simple and more developed than OEM!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, there has been a ton of ******* comments in this thread in the past month or so :facepalm:. Think I'll fall back and wait until this thread goes back to being on topic.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's for sure man! I hope you enjoy Cancun!


U gonna visit bro? ) Im gonna be in Riviera Maya



Guest2320 said:


> Sweet, just went in the summer and stayed at the oasis palm. Awesome! buses will get you anywhere in 10min or less for like 5 pesos


Thats true last time went Cancun was taking busses too hehe.... 

Im staying at Maria El Cid in Riviera Maya... can not wait... :beer:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Its all subjective bro.... I have seen so many powerful cars with crazy catchcan setups.... Its jsut a piece of mind for me since im running bigger turbo n pussing higer boost/air flow..


You are correct about this part being very subjective. It all depends on the owner, but remember most modified high power cars are not daily drivers and does require more maintenance if driver as a daily driver.

So, please do not use the fact that highly tuned cars used this so it should be ok for everyone else. 

I will only say that it is your car so do what you want to it, but do not say that it good for other people to do it also when it fact they should not.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Wow, there has been a ton of ******* comments in this thread in the past month or so :facepalm:. Think I'll fall back and wait until this thread goes back to being on topic.


it is on topic bro...!  We are talking about catch can that i put on last night! U are welcome :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> it is on topic bro...!  We are talking about catch can that i put on last night! U are welcome :laugh:


Agreed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> U gonna visit bro? ) Im gonna be in Riviera Maya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful..........You got me thinking about vacation!!!!eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> So, please do not use the fact that highly tuned cars used this so it should be ok for everyone else.
> 
> I will only say that it is your car so do what you want to it, but do not say that it good for other people to do it also when it fact they should not.


Dude chill.. i dint say it shld be ok or shldnt be! Read what i said, I said I seen it on cars n i want it on my car and i didnt push anyone to get it...ITS SUBJECTIVE if YOU think it works or NOT. :thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Dude chill.. i dint say it shld be ok or shldnt be! Read what i said, I said I seen it on cars n i want it on my car and i didnt push anyone to get it...ITS SUBJECTIVE if YOU think it works or NOT. :thumbup:


Oh sorry man! One of the other posters was saying that we need it our cars.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Oh sorry man! One of the other posters was saying that we need it our cars.


Yep Correct but like i said thats ME.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> it is on topic bro...!  We are talking about catch can that i put on last night! U are welcome :laugh:


Come on Serge lol. 

Anyway, any of you guys that bought the GFB DV+ have any reviews on it so far?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> Oh sorry man! One of the other posters was saying that we need it our cars.


Lmao! This is getting better and better, I'm looking forward to meet you Saturday night!!


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Come on Serge lol.
> 
> Anyway, any of you guys that bought the GFB DV+ have any reviews on it so far?


Get one!worth every penny.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Get one!worth every penny.


What improvement have you noticed/ felt?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Lmao! This is getting better and better, I'm looking forward to meet you Saturday night!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


 Man, this getting out of control. The same thing happens on the Infiniti forum about different mods like the catch can. Some believe that the catch can works ,and some believe that it causes engine problems due to removing the PCV system. Nobody is ever going to win these debates

I will try to attend the meet, but I do have to work night shift of the weekends.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Honestly when I joined this page 3 years ago ive lerned ton of things on here , lots of good Info , also met few great guys some in person , some via messenger , we all try to help each other when in need , lately that has been more on negative side ,more like why this why that sort of thing , so if u wanna install catch can or put a corvette engine in your cc I will support you not not put you down like its been the case lately on this forum 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Come on Serge lol.
> 
> Anyway, any of you guys that bought the GFB DV+ have any reviews on it so far?





talja10 said:


> Get one!worth every penny.


Dude STOP!!! 


Lets see what Cardude10 n KOWCCs Tech got to say about it... Im keeping it quiet w suggestions, cz i dnt want get my ass whooped.... daummmn


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol i guess i should answer to munnarg in private.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

munnarg said:


> What improvement have you noticed/ felt?


Imo it does whatever the description on their site says.throttle response its very notable it holds more boost and it does a cute air release sound witch i like it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> Honestly when I joined this page 3 years ago ive lerned ton of things on here , lots of good Info , also met few great guys some in person , some via messenger , we all try to help each other when in need , lately that has been more on negative side ,more like why this why that sort of thing , so if u wanna install catch can or put a corvette engine in your cc I will support you not not put you down like its been the case lately on this forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


:Wave:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Dude STOP!!!
> 
> 
> Lets see what Cardude10 n KOWCCs Tech got to say about it... Im keeping it quiet w suggestions, cz i dnt want get my ass whooped.... daummmn


Huh? We're talking about something completely different :laugh:



talja10 said:


> Lol i guess i should answer to munnarg in private.


Nah, Serge was mistaken. So about that improvement?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Lol i guess i should answer to munnarg in private.


Yes, get a room boys!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Huh? We're talking about something completely different :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Serge was mistaken. So about that improvement?


Joking 
Here man get to work 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6152600-Go-Fast-Bits-(GFB)-DV-Review


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

catch cans do exactly what they say they do.. remove oil/oil vapor from the intake track. more boost = more oil in intake track. of course there is a benefit to using one.. it takes oil out of places it shouldn't be. anyone that has done jobs like an intercooler install or TOP or Throttle body pipe would see the amount of oil buildup in that area without a catch can and see the benefit of owning one. whether it is worth it is probably more related to your plans for the car and your income.. but i can't see any argument for it "not working" or whatever. people drop $3000+ on wheels here all the time and nobody bats an eye.. spend a couple hundred on something proven to do exactly what it is made to do and benefit the motor a little and it turns into an argument. it gets a little confusing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Honestly when I joined this page 3 years ago ive lerned ton of things on here , lots of good Info , also met few great guys some in person , some via messenger , we all try to help each other when in need , lately that has been more on negative side ,more like why this why that sort of thing , so if u wanna install catch can or put a corvette engine in your cc I will support you not not put you down like its been the case lately on this forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Argee!! Too many noobs, who have mk6 attitude...


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Honestly when I joined this page 3 years ago ive lerned ton of things on here , lots of good Info , also met few great guys some in person , some via messenger , we all try to help each other when in need , lately that has been more on negative side ,more like why this why that sort of thing , so if u wanna install catch can or put a corvette engine in your cc I will support you not not put you down like its been the case lately on this forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


I guess that you are right. I admit that I was wondering why someone would install a particular mod on a car that I believe does not need it. I did not mean to be negative or put anyone down. I just thought that some owners may not know why they install certain mods or that they really do not need the mod.

However, I will not question a owners reason for adding any mods to his CC. No matter if the CC is lifted with 36in wheels or have a 5 inch cut spring drop setup, because everyone is entitled to mod their car any way they choose. 

I am ashamed to have participated in today's Catch Can dilemma, and so apologize to all catch can owners I have offended:facepalm:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Yes, get a room boys!


Good one!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Argee!! Too many noobs, who have mk6 attitude...


Actually, MK5 GLI to be exact.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> Actually, MK5 GLI to be exact.


Look at this STAR here! I wasnt talking about you at all.. more like Overall! :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Joking
> Here man get to work
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6152600-Go-Fast-Bits-(GFB)-DV-Review


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

So now wno wants to buy my ko4 300 miles on the setup lol , oops will I get kicked out for this 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> So now wno wants to buy my ko4 300 miles on the setup lol , oops will I get kicked out for this
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Yes u will cuz i was expect in something cheap in my inbox


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> So now wno wants to buy my ko4 300 miles on the setup lol , oops will I get kicked out for this
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Toma this is not FOR SALE THread.... BE careful, U might get attaked and I will not be there to protect you 

P.S. Dnt buy it people, he watns go pass ko4, itsnt VW RECOMMENDED! :wave:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

tambat said:


> catch cans do exactly what they say they do.. remove oil/oil vapor from the intake track. more boost = more oil in intake track. of course there is a benefit to using one.. it takes oil out of places it shouldn't be. anyone that has done jobs like an intercooler install or TOP or Throttle body pipe would see the amount of oil buildup in that area without a catch can and see the benefit of owning one. whether it is worth it is probably more related to your plans for the car and your income.. but i can't see any argument for it "not working" or whatever. people drop $3000+ on wheels here all the time and nobody bats an eye.. spend a couple hundred on something proven to do exactly what it is made to do and benefit the motor a little and it turns into an argument. it gets a little confusing.


Amen.



Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

tambat said:


> catch cans do exactly what they say they do.. remove oil/oil vapor from the intake track. more boost = more oil in intake track. of course there is a benefit to using one.. it takes oil out of places it shouldn't be. anyone that has done jobs like an intercooler install or TOP or Throttle body pipe would see the amount of oil buildup in that area without a catch can and see the benefit of owning one. whether it is worth it is probably more related to your plans for the car and your income.. but i can't see any argument for it "not working" or whatever. people drop $3000+ on wheels here all the time and nobody bats an eye.. spend a couple hundred on something proven to do exactly what it is made to do and benefit the motor a little and it turns into an argument. it gets a little confusing.


There nothing to be confused about. The argument starts because everyone think that they are right, and the other person is wrong. The best way to minimize an argument is to say that it works for me, or I do not agree that something works, or in my case, just keep my opinion too myself about someone else's mod:thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Serge you just don't want to get beat by me that's all hahaha. , but yeah who's interested can PM for price , Albanians get a better deal 😜


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I stared at the wheel gap that caused Serge to belittle my fine CC with labels like 'Monster Truck', then realized how happy I was that I stuck to my guns after that craptastic snowstorm we had roll through, clearance! :sly::laugh:

Preparing for my 20K in about a week, giving her the eyeball to make sure I can get additional things settled I spot them early enough.

/Serge wishes he had a black interior above the windows!
//His CC is slow, needs more stickers!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I stared at the wheel gap that caused Serge to belittle my fine CC with labels like 'Monster Truck', then realized how happy I was that I stuck to my guns after that craptastic snowstorm we had roll through, clearance! :sly::laugh:
> 
> Preparing for my 20K in about a week, giving her the eyeball to make sure I can get additional things settled I spot them early enough.
> 
> ...


George ur just a sucker n troll!:wave: I've been slammed entire winter and had zero issues w driving thru snow or getting stucked.... so, F ur truck clearance on ur vr6 w 2 mods ahaha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Who's making the popcorn...we need to stream this to the big screen. Tapatalk party at my place. Beer will be provided....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> I stared at the wheel gap that caused Serge to belittle my fine CC with labels like 'Monster Truck', then realized how happy I was that I stuck to my guns after that craptastic snowstorm we had roll through, clearance! :sly::laugh:
> 
> Preparing for my 20K in about a week, giving her the eyeball to make sure I can get additional things settled I spot them early enough.
> 
> ...


Stop being kids lets get back into forum mode here this isn't a honda or MK6 forum. Having 2 mods is not enough to speak up like that around here 

And 2.0t is better then vr6. Vr6 is for guys with low selfesteam Caz they get bigger engines to make up for it. 

Now go take ur "monster truck" and put some springs or coils on it










Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Who's making the popcorn...we need to stream this to the big screen. Tapatalk party at my place. Beer will be provided....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I still lived in Michigan I would be over there with more beer enjoying this


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Who's making the popcorn...we need to stream this to the big screen. Tapatalk party at my place. Beer will be provided....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ahhah, thanks for helping me writing that post bro:thumbup:


I'm coming over with some catch cans and mk6 hater stickers


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Stanced_CC said:


> Stop being kids lets get back into forum mode here this isn't a honda or MK6 forum. Having 2 mods is not enough to speak up like that around here
> 
> And 2.0t is better then vr6. Vr6 is for guys with low selfesteam Caz they get bigger engines to make up for it.
> 
> ...


Mind sharing what wheels these are?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Up to my eyeballs with financial year end close responsibilities at work...right now this forum is the only thing making me laugh...

I'm here for you serge......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

VTECeateR said:


> Mind sharing what wheels these are?


They are VMR V710's 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone



love it man..... Cant wait to see # with Meth!!! 


Kareem lets bomb it with some sexy cc pix? We need to get this thread on the right path!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> They are VMR V710's
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Bro those wheels on a black car look ridiculous (in a good way) . Love the setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Serge do it!!! Only you know how to take sexy pics...post those you had taken once with the 2 other CCs....best pics I've seen. Esp the ones with your car by itself and that grey wall background 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Bro those wheels on a black car look ridiculous (in a good way) . Love the setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much man I love them I'm glad I went with this color over black looks way better


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Very clean.... post up pictures with french mod bro!


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Very clean.... post up pictures with french mod bro!


Car is dirty but here ya go brotha 



















Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Stanced_CC said:


> They are VMR V710's
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Thank you. If I ever get my wife's car back I'd love to get those on it.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

VTECeateR said:


> Thank you. If I ever get my wife's car back I'd love to get those on it.


No problem 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh now that is better....pics pics pics...that's what this thread was all about back in the day. Soo much more exciting viewing all the pics and not the bitchiness....I'm not pointing fingers....but just general.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Some old school...stock (with my murdered out jeep srt8 in the background) vs current


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Photo bomb...per brother serges request










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

[Q UOTE=Stanced_CC;84653435]










Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone[/QUOTE]
Awesome bro!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome stuff!

Some of my favs 



























N to top it off











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some great looking cc '$ )

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

List the owners too so we know to who they belong.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Sweet, just went in the summer and stayed at the oasis palm. Awesome! buses will get you anywhere in 10min or less for like 5 pesos


Nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ... Im keeping it quiet w suggestions, cz i dnt want get my ass whooped.... daummmn


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> U gonna visit bro? ) Im gonna be in Riviera Maya


I would love to, but no vacations for me yet! LOL

Indeed my Brother and his family lives at Playa del Carmen.

Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow! From a bashing thread to a picture thread and back...this thread has turned into a "catch all". Makes it hard for newcomers to see that this forum is"supposed" to have grown ass adults in it, and the mods they've done. From my experience with the mk6 forum, there is much less banter over there.

That said, great looking cars with ever growing lists of mods. Let's try to veer back to the topic of this thread. *gracefully hopping off my very small soapbox.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally found a 94 octane near me and i toped up.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Soo much more exciting viewing all the pics and not the bitchiness....I'm not pointing fingers....but just general.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> ...this thread has turned into a "catch all".


Did you mentioned "Catch"... No over again man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL


I'm talking in general. I really don't follow this thread the way I used to so I really don't know who's guilty of
What. I just read comments here and there...and peoples remarks.

HOWEVER, since you were the only one that thinks I'm talking about them, looks like you are accusing yourself??....LOL 

I can't even recall one post you made..again I don't really follow it, I mainly looks at pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Wheels*

What are those? can you let us know size and offset? 



VTECeateR said:


> Mind sharing what wheels these are?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*HID's*

installed HID's on but it seems that i'm blinding people because of those light boners going up. nice cutoff and then boom that boner. Should i turn my bulbs?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Friendly reminder to keep this thread on topic. 
Moderators are watching so play nice. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm talking in general. I really don't follow this thread the way I used to so I really don't know who's guilty of
> What. I just read comments here and there...and peoples remarks.
> 
> HOWEVER, since you were the only one that thinks I'm talking about them, looks like you are accusing yourself??....LOL
> ...


Dude I was just kidding! I'm one of the fellows how owns a catch can... by now I don't know if that's good or bad! LOL

Until now I haven't messed with anybody, to each their own! eace:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

nater said:


> Friendly reminder to keep this thread on topic.
> Moderators are watching so play nice. :thumbup:


I <3 you Nater 

On topic for a moment. I drove mine through Mexico on the way home today. Handled like a champ all the way through redline.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude I was just kidding! I'm one of the fellows how owns a catch can... by now I don't know if that's good or bad! LOL
> 
> Until now I haven't messed with anybody, to each their own! eace:


All good bro!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> What are those? can you let us know size and offset?


They are vmr v710s 19x8.5 et35 all around 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

ivinioCC said:


> installed HID's on but it seems that i'm blinding people because of those light boners going up. nice cutoff and then boom that boner. Should i turn my bulbs?


You're blinding people because you have HID's in a halogen housing. There is nothing you can do about that cutoff, and I bet if you back up to the recommended 25ft to aim headlights the beam pattern is even worse. Take them out or get proper headlights that are meant for HID's.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone has any noise coming from their trunk when you go over bumps? Almost like something is loose noise... Its starting to annoy the piss out of me -.-

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stanced_CC said:


> Stop being kids lets get back into forum mode here this isn't a honda or MK6 forum. Having 2 mods is not enough to speak up like that around here
> 
> And 2.0t is better then vr6. Vr6 is for guys with low selfesteam Caz they get bigger engines to make up for it.
> 
> ...


:screwy:

I tease Serge because we joked about it _in person._ I would hope that he realizes it's all in jest, if not, he has my cell # and can clarify. If we want to get technical, I've ordered many more individual parts than some folks with long signatures. I'm content with my mod 'peen' - mainly because I don't give a rat's ass what anyone else thinks of my car, and I know Serge is a big enough boy to handle his own matters if he feels they need handling.

/This is the internet, I would hope that you were being equally sarcastic, but I had to cover the bases in the event you actually took my comment to Serge seriously because I don't know you
//:wave:eace:



Stero1D said:


> George ur just a sucker n troll!:wave: I've been slammed entire winter and had zero issues w driving thru snow or getting stucked.... so, F ur truck clearance on ur vr6 w 2 mods ahaha


Two mods 'cause I purchased the trim that made me happy, instead of continually chasing happiness with aftermarket adjustments! :laugh::thumbup:

/Until recently my parts list was bigger than yours!
//Minimalist Signatures ftw


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> So now wno wants to buy my ko4 300 miles on the setup


Already!?!?!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> All good bro!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Have a good one! :thumbup:


U 2 buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol dan yeah looking at GT28 rs to replace it with 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Hitch for new toy*


















Curtis hitch took a couple hours to install. It hangs a bit lower on the left. Lights wired up and no codes. Total weight of that plastic Spark and aluminum trailer around 550 lbs  Can't even feel it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

mndwgz said:


> Curtis hitch took a couple hours to install. It hangs a bit lower on the left. Lights wired up and no codes. Total weight of that plastic Spark and aluminum trailer around 550 lbs  Can't even feel it.


Lovely


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mndwgz said:


> Curtis hitch took a couple hours to install. It hangs a bit lower on the left. Lights wired up and no codes. Total weight of that plastic Spark and aluminum trailer around 550 lbs  Can't even feel it.


That's definitely a first...nice job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

kind of late, but on the 3rd I did the lumberjack mod. this is where you slip on black ice and hit a tree, thereby breaking it in half ( the tree), and crushing everything in the front and under the car. not a good mod. just found out car is totaled


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

irishpride said:


> kind of late, but on the 3rd I did the lumberjack mod. this is where you slip on black ice and hit a tree, thereby breaking it in half ( the tree), and crushing everything in the front and under the car. not a good mod. just found out car is totaled


Hope all good man.did u have any mods in the car? If not no hassle u can get another one but if yes than thats something that u might be pissed about it.all the work and everything else.whats your next car choice?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

irishpride said:


> kind of late, but on the 3rd I did the lumberjack mod. this is where you slip on black ice and hit a tree, thereby breaking it in half ( the tree), and crushing everything in the front and under the car. not a good mod. just found out car is totaled


 Risky mod, high failure rate - when it works it's totally awesome though! Assume you're okay?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

irishpride said:


> kind of late, but on the 3rd I did the lumberjack mod. this is where you slip on black ice and hit a tree, thereby breaking it in half ( the tree), and crushing everything in the front and under the car. not a good mod. just found out car is totaled


Ouch.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Will, go into settings and uncheck the box : "view original photos in replies"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, cheers.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Why not?
> 
> Instead of leaving car related comment ur complaining about non important or car related, pretty much wasting post and precious space on this forum...
> 
> ...


Great reply, thank you. 

One question though, if the space is so important then why are you doing what you said I shouldn't be doing. Very ironic, or is that very stupid?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Great reply, thank you.
> 
> One question though, if the space is so important then why are you doing what you said I shouldn't be doing. Very ironic, or is that very stupid?


cz everybody :heart: pictures, honey.. thts why!

P.S. Sry cant get into it w you, mods are watching!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

irishpride said:


> kind of late, but on the 3rd I did the lumberjack mod. this is where you slip on black ice and hit a tree, thereby breaking it in half ( the tree), and crushing everything in the front and under the car. not a good mod. just found out car is totaled


Sorry to hear this man! Are you alright?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like im gonna need a new grill










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Looks like im gonna need a new grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol did u missed the screw hole?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Looks like im gonna need a new grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

So I did this today. Not sure if its a ricer type of thing or not. I like it but I'm not sure. What's everyone's opinions on these decals.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

*my friend took some pictures of my car today*


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did a vid
http://youtu.be/eTuG9eJYw9w


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> So I did this today. Not sure if its a ricer type of thing or not. I like it but I'm not sure. What's everyone's opinions on these decals.


At first I was not the biggest fan of that pattern, however it looks great on your black car and it's very subtle!!! Keep it!

I have one but it's just solid white on a white car..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn, sounds good on the hwy!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

jacswan said:


>


Cool wheels!!


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> At first I was not the biggest fan of that pattern, however it looks great on your black car and it's very subtle!!! Keep it!
> 
> I have one but it's just solid white on a white car..
> 
> ...


That's what I needed to hear. I like it I just don't want to be that guy getting made fun of lol.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Cool wheels!!


Thanks man


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

If the decal isn't cool at least I can redeem myself with what's being put on the car today and tomorrow. 
K04
Downpipe 
Exhaust
Neuspeed discharge pipe 
Sub frame bolts
Torque mount insert 
short shifter 
Intercooler


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

trutech74 said:


> If the decal isn't cool at least I can redeem myself with what's being put on the car today and tomorrow.
> K04
> Downpipe
> Exhaust
> ...


Welcome to Ko4 club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> If the decal isn't cool at least I can redeem myself with what's being put on the car today and tomorrow.
> K04
> Downpipe
> Exhaust
> ...



Nice nice!!!! What CBE r you going w?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jacswan said:


>


Man, car looks clean!!! Great quality pictures!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Man, car looks clean!!! Great quality pictures!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Thankyou man , your cc is real nice too man it always inspire me to fix my cc when I see yours.


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got these installed the other night. 2 10 inch kicker comp subs a kicker amp and bass knob mounted in the left glovebox.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jacswan said:


> Thankyou man , your cc is real nice too man it always inspire me to fix my cc when I see yours.


Oh thanks man, glad to hear that! We learn from each-other ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I think a rock/salt or even ice went right through that grill. Lucky its wasnt my bumper or a headlight

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> I think a rock/salt or even ice went right through that grill. Lucky its wasnt my bumper or a headlight
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you were lucky!


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome to Ko4 club!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty excited to drive it. This car is hands down the most enjoyable car I have owned.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Nice nice!!!! What CBE r you going w?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I did the usp catless dp and Billy boat exhaust. I hope it's not too crazy loud. As long as there is no Highway drone I'll be happy. The videos online sound pretty good to me though.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Put some yellow vinyl over the fogs. Need to buy some 3000k bulbs though because they look greenish when on lol.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Got it, how about those aftermarket with stupid LED's on the bottom of the headlights are? do they have good lenses? i'm sure they made to the standard but what is the light output with HID's? anybody have pictures how it looks like? 




sk8too said:


> You're blinding people because you have HID's in a halogen housing. There is nothing you can do about that cutoff, and I bet if you back up to the recommended 25ft to aim headlights the beam pattern is even worse. Take them out or get proper headlights that are meant for HID's.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Suspension noise*

I have it too, but when i hold my foot on the brake peddle barely touching it just enough to make sure pads are touching the rotors, going over same road bumps i have no noise. I'm thinking it could be lose brake pads as i had that problem back when i had infinity G35. I'm getting new set of rotors and brakes soon, i'll let you know if that will fix the issue. 




Mantvis said:


> Anyone has any noise coming from their trunk when you go over bumps? Almost like something is loose noise... Its starting to annoy the piss out of me -.-
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Anyone has any noise coming from their trunk when you go over bumps? Almost like something is loose noise... Its starting to annoy the piss out of me -.-
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I do. Haven't figured out what it is yet. It annoys the heck out of me as well.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ivinioCC said:


> I have it too, but when i hold my foot on the brake peddle barely touching it just enough to make sure pads are touching the rotors, going over same road bumps i have no noise. I'm thinking it could be lose brake pads as i had that problem back when i had infinity G35. I'm getting new set of rotors and brakes soon, i'll let you know if that will fix the issue.


Not sure about the sound that your hearing, but based on what Mantis has described, the sound is coming from the trunk which I hear as well going on speed bumps. I highly doubt that that's a brake pad issue.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> I did the usp catless dp and Billy boat exhaust. I hope it's not too crazy loud. As long as there is no Highway drone I'll be happy. The videos online sound pretty good to me though.


Im sure ur going to love it! Azcc n Toma23 run same CBE and love it...!

I can hear my milltek a bit if i cruise pass 80mph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Anyone has any noise coming from their trunk when you go over bumps? Almost like something is loose noise... Its starting to annoy the piss out of me -.-
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk





What year is your CC? 09-10 had common problem- creaking noise coming from rear shelf 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> cz everybody :heart: pictures, honey.. thts why!
> 
> P.S. Sry cant get into it w you, mods are watching!


I don't have a problem with posting photos, I'm talking about when people quote someone and leave all the photos in the quote. One or two is OK but any more is just a pain.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> What year is your CC? 09-10 had common problem- creaking noise coming from rear shelf
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Mine is a 2010, its not creaking sound tho. Tomorrow im gonna throw my cell phone inside the trunk and record it while driving. 
God that noise just makes me not want to drive the CC -.-

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Mine is a 2010, its not creaking sound tho. Tomorrow im gonna throw my cell phone inside the trunk and record it while driving.
> God that noise just makes me not want to drive the CC -.-
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk





i had cracking noise like two metals rubbing against one another. I had it fixed by dealer and i think there is tsb for that. If it happens to be same problem let me know. I went through this already 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RICO85 said:


>


Nice vid man.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome vid bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I put these 19x8.5 and 19x10 inch vossens. Blq's are being sold this coming week.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Those look sickkk bro my favorite vossen wheels , I thought they only made those in 20 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

No they have them in 19's. The cv1s are def what this car needed. Thanks for the love.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

reminisced...missing summer


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Black n Tan said:


> reminisced...missing summer


WOW. 

what are the specs on those? that is sick


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

thanks man.
20x9 et 35
20x10 et 35


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> I put these 19x8.5 and 19x10 inch vossens. Blq's are being sold this coming week.





Black n Tan said:


> reminisced...missing summer


Pretty awesome cars and wheels!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


>


Love it bro!! Hope there is Part2 in making 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

Black n Tan said:


> reminisced...missing summer


Winter for comparison.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


>


Man,

Your car looks and sounds pretty awesome! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> No they have them in 19's. The cv1s are def what this car needed. Thanks for the love.


Whats the offset on the back.
And most important question for me, could you drive the way the back end sits? How much would you be rubbing?
Im static and my backend is at the same height as yours, and i want 10s in the back 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

A couple things I did to my stock 2009 VR6 4Motion,

Full interior LED upgrade,










Puddle Lights & License Plate LED upgrade,

















Vinyl Sticker on the rear VW emblem,









A custom paintjob I did myself in the engine bay,

















I also have Blue Tinted Heated Blind Spot Split Side Mirrors


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kingtito said:


> A couple things I did to my stock 2009 VR6 4Motion,
> 
> Full interior LED upgrade,
> 
> ...


Excellent excellent mods...among my personal favorites.....I love LEDs.

Emblem insert was a pain to install
But extremely worth it!!

I've tested out several sets of aspherical mirrors and only one set has worked fine and not discolored. Where did you get yours from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Excellent excellent mods...among my personal favorites.....I love LEDs.
> 
> Emblem insert was a pain to install
> But extremely worth it!!
> ...


Thank you! My mods are very subtle but effective.. And inexpensive.

I ordered my mirrors from Parts4Euro.. Very happy with them!

here's the link to there thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...arkers-Mirror-Covers-Mirrors-amp-Suspension-*


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> [video]http://vimeo.com/user12652573/ricocc[/video]


Nicely done RICO85


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kingtito said:


> A couple things I did to my stock 2009 VR6 4Motion,
> 
> Full interior LED upgrade,
> 
> ...


Iv been looking for that vinyl emblem sticker.if u dont mind where did u get it?nice mods btw


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Iv been looking for that vinyl emblem sticker.if u dont mind where did u get it?nice mods btw


Thanks!

Got my vinyl emblem from DeAutoKey..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Error-Free-09-Current-Crisp-White-deAutoKey


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've tested out several sets of aspherical mirrors and only one set has worked fine and not discolored. Where did you get yours from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi KOWCC,

Where did you buy your aspherical mirrors from? 


Thanks,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kingtito said:


>


Pretty nice mods man! Keep the good work!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi KOWCC,
> 
> Where did you buy your aspherical mirrors from?
> 
> ...


I pmed u  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> I pmed u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

RICO85 said:


>


Nice!! You going to do the Last Sunday run this month? I went last month and had a blast everyone was talking about your CC:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi KOWCC,
> 
> Where did you buy your aspherical mirrors from?
> 
> ...


Orientalparts.com. 

Best out their IMO! I've tried over 4 sets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Orientalparts.com.
> 
> Best out their IMO! I've tried over 4 sets.
> 
> ...


The blue tint on my ebay set is discoloring in various spots :banghead::banghead: i like the blue tint but wish they didn't discolor. Does this supplier have a better quality product?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've returned all the eBay ones I've purchased...the oriental parts one is top notch. I've had it in temps from 80 to 20 below zero, washed it, etc, and it's flawless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've returned all the eBay ones I've purchased...the oriental parts one is top notch. I've had it in temps from 80 to 20 below zero, washed it, etc, and it's flawless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered mine since jan 10th from them but dont have any order status.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I've returned all the eBay ones I've purchased...the oriental parts one is top notch. I've had it in temps from 80 to 20 below zero, washed it, etc, and it's flawless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I love about our region, we truly get to put products through the testing ringer.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Nice vid man.





KOWCC said:


> Awesome vid bro!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





munnarg said:


> Nicely done RICO85





L8Train said:


> Nice!! You going to do the Last Sunday run this month? I went last month and had a blast everyone was talking about your CC:thumbup:


Thanks guys!! First video of any of my cars, and I must say that it came out great. Huge thanks to my friend Kawika for doing all the hard work. Video was his idea, and he is the reason that there is a video.

L8Train, I will definitely be at Last Sunday this month, and for the one in March also. Hope to see you there. Everyone was telling me about your car, and saying that I should have been there. Lol. Unfortunately I was in the Bay Area visiting family for the holidays. I'll be there this month though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres the trunk noise i was talking about

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQOscwaVZW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks guys!! First video of any of my cars, and I must say that it came out great. Huge thanks to my friend Kawika for doing all the hard work. Video was his idea, and he is the reason that there is a video.
> 
> L8Train, I will definitely be at Last Sunday this month, and for the one in March also. Hope to see you there. Everyone was telling me about your car, and saying that I should have been there. Lol. Unfortunately I was in the Bay Area visiting family for the holidays. I'll be there this month though. :thumbup:


Cool, I've finished a bunch of mods since the Dec Last Sunday: Koni ss Coils, headlights, Podi, BB TBE, APR Stage 2+, Tyrolsport Dead set kit 
It will be good to see another CC there.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Ordered mine since jan 10th from them but dont have any order status.


Yeah unfortunately there's no order confirm ...serges and mine took 20 days to arrive. It's from China 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> That's what I love about our region, we truly get to put products through the testing ringer.


Lol, tell me about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Finally got my tires mounted.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah unfortunately there's no order confirm ...serges and mine took 20 days to arrive. It's from China
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked it out and the shipping is pretty pricey. I'll have to bite the bullet though since mine are discolored now as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Just checked it out and the shipping is pretty pricey. I'll have to bite the bullet though since mine are discolored now as well.


No problems w these so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Just checked it out and the shipping is pretty pricey. I'll have to bite the bullet though since mine are discolored now as well.


It's worth it bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Weather here is awesome!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Weather here is awesome!


Black wing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've returned all the eBay ones I've purchased...the oriental parts one is top notch. I've had it in temps from 80 to 20 below zero, washed it, etc, and it's flawless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KOWCC said:


> Orientalparts.com.
> 
> Best out their IMO! I've tried over 4 sets.
> 
> ...


Great man! Thanks for the info! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Ordered mine since jan 10th from them but dont have any order status.


Man,

Thanks for the PM... And it sucks your side mirrors hasn't arrieved!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Black wing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BLACK wing!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> BLACK wing!


Nice, do you have more pics of the wrapped roof? Difference angles if you have? I'm considering that next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, do you have more pics of the wrapped roof? Difference angles if you have? I'm considering that next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> X2


 -


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Modern Image
Satin Black
Just got it done today =)


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

I like. My CC is white and so wanted to see a 13 with it. Guy by me charging $250 though I think that's too expensive 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

coachpalmer said:


> I like. My CC is white and so wanted to see a 13 with it. Guy by me charging $250 though I think that's too expensive
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


Wayyyy to expensive! Should run you about $70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Dang $70.. If I could find for even $125 I would do it. No way I am paying $250

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Modern Image
> Satin Black
> Just got it done today =)


It looks amazing man! I thought that the R-Line came with sunroof?... Or do I need my glasses?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

coachpalmer said:


> Dang $70.. If I could find for even $125 I would do it. No way I am paying $250
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA



Yeah maybe $70.00 for vinyl and $150.00 for having it painted gloss black!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks guys!! First video of any of my cars, and I must say that it came out great. Huge thanks to my friend Kawika for doing all the hard work. Video was his idea, and he is the reason that there is a video.
> 
> L8Train, I will definitely be at Last Sunday this month, and for the one in March also. Hope to see you there. Everyone was telling me about your car, and saying that I should have been there. Lol. Unfortunately I was in the Bay Area visiting family for the holidays. I'll be there this month though. :thumbup:


Nice vid rico. Tons of work went into that. Props. Neuspeed shots were sick, looks 3d. Nice engine cover btw. Wtf is this last Sunday thing no one mentioned to me? Once I get my w/m issues sorted id like to do a cruise or head out to solvang or ojai.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah maybe $70.00 for vinyl and $150.00 for having it painted gloss black!


I've got the pano roof so i only needed half the roof wrapped. Personally id rather do a gloss black paint job. As much as we think vinyl seals, water will always find it's way in at the edges, and living in Michigan that water will freeze, expand, and you know the rest. Maybe I'm too paranoid, but that's just my opinion. A sunny state is different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Nice vid rico. Tons of work went into that. Props. Neuspeed shots were sick, looks 3d. Nice engine cover btw. Wtf is this last Sunday thing no one mentioned to me? Once I get my w/m issues sorted id like to do a cruise or head out to solvang or ojai.


Solvang is gorgeous! Take some nice shots if you go . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was thinking about doing matte black on my roof on a black cc but I'm not sure if it will be a nice touch on black or not.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Anyone has any noise coming from their trunk when you go over bumps? Almost like something is loose noise... Its starting to annoy the piss out of me -.-
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk




Memememememememe! Not that I can make it over many bumps anymore. I think I have pulled my pass rear wheel like 5 times to tighten every bolt. Each time nothing is loose and I have a clunk still. I know there are rear subframe clunks and kits to fix it so maybe I will check that out soon.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Nice vid rico. Tons of work went into that. Props. Neuspeed shots were sick, looks 3d. Nice engine cover btw. Wtf is this last Sunday thing no one mentioned to me? Once I get my w/m issues sorted id like to do a cruise or head out to solvang or ojai.


Whats going on with the W/M??


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Solvang is gorgeous! Take some nice shots if you go .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. I am pretty sure there is wine tasting somewhere up there so will be easy to convince the wife. I wanted to do something tomorrow but I am flooding my car with w/m and it's not liking it of course. Remedy arrives Monday. Kinda want to head to AU tunings frankenturbo tuning event tomorrow. But no wine tasting there so that's a harder thing to convince wife of.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Wrapped roof looks good :thumbup:. Thinking about wrapping mine with gloss black.

Installed 3000k fogs today and my interior LED set. Messed up on the puddle lights and cracked my driver side mirror :facepalm:... Hopefully it doesn't cost too much to replace. Can't find anyone selling it online, anyone know how much dealer charges? Might just install those auto-dimming blind spot ones.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Whats going on with the W/M??


Just picked wrong nozzle. But don't have d03 to put in. So have d07 in and it's flooding middle two cylinders causing misfires and coil packs to fail. Car was driving funny so I put in 91 tune mode instead of 100 and did a full throttle pull and car immediately went into limp mode. So limped home. Had p0302 and p0303 codes (misfires in middle cylinders). I put in old coil packs in those cylinder and issues stopped. So I ordered new set of r8 coils. New spark plugs (7EIX and 7B). D03 nozzle and will be modifying to 70/30 mw mixture. I honestly went with bigger nozzle cuz bigger is better but ohh how was I wrong. learned quite a bit about the wm system due to my mistake tho. Kinda glad it happened. But not happy for my pocket. Might add tb spacer to spray dual nozzle but will tackle one thing at a time. Btw my consumption was one WW res tank from Sunday to Wednesday doing maybe 8 pulls at full spray. Compare to your consumption knew something was wrong. New nozzle should fix my issue.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Nice vid rico. Tons of work went into that. Props. Neuspeed shots were sick, looks 3d. Nice engine cover btw. Wtf is this last Sunday thing no one mentioned to me? Once I get my w/m issues sorted id like to do a cruise or head out to solvang or ojai.


Thanks bro! Last Sunday is a group of VW/Audi people that get together and cruise the canyons the last Sunday of every month. This month we are doing Malibu again, and ending in Calabasas for lunch at Wolf Creek. In march we are doing a huge cruise through the canyons, and ending at Neuspeed. Anyone in the SoCal area is welcome to join. We've had a couple non-euro cars join us, and everyone always has a good time. We have people from as far as the OC come up for the cruise.

Sucks that you had issues with the W/M bro. Hopefully you get it all sorted soon. I am trying to get a couple things done by the end of the month. Excited to get my new shiny part on the CC


----------



## andy22 (Mar 14, 2013)

kingtito said:


> A couple things I did to my stock 2009 VR6 4Motion,
> 
> Full interior LED upgrade,
> 
> ...


Nice. I have a question when installing led lights, especially the license plate ones. I tried installing a pair from ECS tuning and it worked for a split second when I turned it on and it went off. So naturally, I put back in the OEM license plate lights and they won't come on either. I took it to the dealer and they replaced the B.C.M (body control module) and control unit which solved the problem. Many people had this problem before when installing these lights and causing it to stop working completely after.

So... any tips ? Should I disconnect the battery before installing any kind of aftermarket lights?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks bro! Last Sunday is a group of VW/Audi people that get together and cruise the canyons the last Sunday of every month. This month we are doing Malibu again, and ending in Calabasas for lunch at Wolf Creek. In march we are doing a huge cruise through the canyons, and ending at Neuspeed. Anyone in the SoCal area is welcome to join. We've had a couple non-euro cars join us, and everyone always has a good time. We have people from as far as the OC come up for the cruise.
> 
> Sucks that you had issues with the W/M bro. Hopefully you get it all sorted soon. I am trying to get a couple things done by the end of the month. Excited to get my new shiny part on the CC


Sounds fun...I gotta find a way to start making that happen


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Passatryde said:


> Sounds fun...I gotta find a way to start making that happen


Definitely do bro! The more the merrier :biggrinsanta: it started as a MK6 thing, but it has grown into a Euro car meet/cruise. There's been an R8, and several other really cool cars that have come out before. I highly recommend that everyone that's local make it out to atleast 1 of these. You'll be hooked just like I was. :thumbup:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Definitely do bro! The more the merrier :biggrinsanta: it started as a MK6 thing, but it has grown into a Euro car meet/cruise. There's been an R8, and several other really cool cars that have come out before. I highly recommend that everyone that's local make it out to atleast 1 of these. You'll be hooked just like I was. :thumbup:


Who knows I may even make it down there in march I've got plans to be in la the last weekend in march 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stanced_CC said:


> Who knows I may even make it down there in march I've got plans to be in la the last weekend in march
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


That would be awesome bro! March is Neuspeed month for the Last Sunday crew. The guys/gals at Neuspeed will be opening their doors to all of us, and last year this was one of the highlights for all of the Last Sunday peeps. Definitely one that you don't want to miss if you are in town :thumbup:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> That would be awesome bro! March is Neuspeed month for the Last Sunday crew. The guys/gals at Neuspeed will be opening their doors to all of us, and last year this was one of the highlights for all of the Last Sunday peeps. Definitely one that you don't want to miss if you are in town :thumbup:


Sounds good man I will deff kno more come closer to the date I hope I can make it being at neuspeed would be awesome maybe they get the fmic hoses by then


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I've got the pano roof so i only needed half the roof wrapped. Personally id rather do a gloss black paint job. As much as we think vinyl seals, water will always find it's way in at the edges, and living in Michigan that water will freeze, expand, and you know the rest. Maybe I'm too paranoid, but that's just my opinion. A sunny state is different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi man,

I agree with you, and IMO a paint job looks a lot better than doing a vinyl wrap even if it's done with fine materials and by a skilled guy on doing that!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Rico,
Indeed Neuspeed is top notch quality! I have the following parts in my MKVI and love them: discharge pipe, throttle pipe, intake's heat shield, engine cover and rear sway bar's end links!
If I were there I wouldn't miss the chance to go for sure!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Tried to install this controls, but I think they're different size since they didn't fit well; for example I believe that the bracket's length on the lumbar controller was shorter; so it kinda fitted fine, but the circular control didn't move freely... LOL

So back to stock mode!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Tried to install this controls, but I think they're different size since they didn't fit well; for example I believe that the bracket's length on the lumbar controller was shorter; so it kinda fitted fine, but the circular control didn't move freely... LOL
> 
> So back to stock mode!


Circle button is same, but the back button is a total diff shape than the one in my car. I have seen that shape before on eBay and knew it wasn't for the cc. Is that a pic of your actual car?? Where's the seat button?

Here's mine:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

andy22 said:


> Nice. I have a question when installing led lights, especially the license plate ones. I tried installing a pair from ECS tuning and it worked for a split second when I turned it on and it went off. So naturally, I put back in the OEM license plate lights and they won't come on either. I took it to the dealer and they replaced the B.C.M (body control module) and control unit which solved the problem. Many people had this problem before when installing these lights and causing it to stop working completely after.
> 
> So... any tips ? Should I disconnect the battery before installing any kind of aftermarket lights?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


To be honest I just popped them in. I followed the DIY instructions the led came with. I ordered the license plate lights from DeAutoKey. There's a thread usually on the first page. The led license plate lights is the whole housing, with built in resistors. I never disconnected my battery, and they work fine! I've had it for 5 months now no problem.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok here's my stupid moment of the day, 

Went with the wife and kids to IHOP, gorged on a omelette which nearly put me in a food coma. We driving home and I needed to stop and get gas. It's 28 degrees right now with a wind chill of 10 degrees. I stop to put gas and without thinking I filled up with regular 89 octane. I realized when I was done pumping. I've never put 89 in my CC before, always 93-94. I have a VR6. Is this going to cause a problem? Should I dump some octane booster from advance auto? 

I had a brain fart while pumping. :sly:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Nice, do you have more pics of the wrapped roof? Difference angles if you have? I'm considering that next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heres pictures of my gloss black roof


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kingtito said:


> Ok here's my stupid moment of the day,
> 
> Went with the wife and kids to IHOP, gorged on a omelette which nearly put me in a food coma. We driving home and I needed to stop and get gas. It's 28 degrees right now with a wind chill of 10 degrees. I stop to put gas and without thinking I filled up with regular 89 octane. I realized when I was done pumping. I've never put 89 in my CC before, always 93-94. I have a VR6. Is this going to cause a problem? Should I dump some octane booster from advance auto?
> 
> I had a brain fart while pumping. :sly:


No harm unless u r tunned


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Circle button is same, but the back button is a total diff shape than the one in my car. I have seen that shape before on eBay and knew it wasn't for the cc. Is that a pic of your actual car?? Where's the seat button?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Hi man,

In fact that pic is of the actual OEM controllers; I don't have the electronic option in my car to move the seats back (it's manual); I didn't take pics of the aftermarket controllers installed since they do fit, but were not moving freely, they were kind of stocked!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> No harm unless u r tunned


+1, you'll be fine, but for peace of mind I would add a Liqui Moly Octane plus.

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...l?OpenDocument&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Heres pictures of my gloss black roof


Sick sick sick !! I've made my decision.

You do have a sunroof, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kingtito said:


> Ok here's my stupid moment of the day,
> 
> Went with the wife and kids to IHOP, gorged on a omelette which nearly put me in a food coma. We driving home and I needed to stop and get gas. It's 28 degrees right now with a wind chill of 10 degrees. I stop to put gas and without thinking I filled up with regular 89 octane. I realized when I was done pumping. I've never put 89 in my CC before, always 93-94. I have a VR6. Is this going to cause a problem? Should I dump some octane booster from advance auto?
> 
> I had a brain fart while pumping. :sly:


You are totally fine....if you are tuned, switch it back to stock until tank runs out. But still even if you don't, 1 tank won't do any harm........now if you said diesel, then that's a whole diff ball game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> +1, you'll be fine, but for peace of mind I would add a Liqui Moly Octane plus.
> 
> http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...l?OpenDocument&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1


Cool stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> QUOTE=Guest2320;84683451]Heres pictures of my gloss black roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! And I do have the sunroof!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Cool stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Sick sick sick !! I've made my decision.
> 
> You do have a sunroof, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, your car is so sick! And your car looks awesome with the gloss piano black paint roof! I think it looks awesome in light and medium car colors... IMO it would look that well in my Wife's VW CC!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Man, your car is so sick! And your car looks awesome with the gloss piano black paint roof! I think it looks awesome in light and medium car colors... IMO it would look that well in my Wife's VW CC!


Appreciate it!:thumbup: AND! its actually vinyl :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Put my 13mm spacers on my fronts.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Today I got to pick my car up from getting a ton of work but it led to tons of disappointment. 

Got my k04, usp downpipe, Billy boat exhaust, diesel geek short shifter, Neuspeed torque mount insert and euro customs intercooler put in. 

Car sounds and shifts amazing but I think I have a huge boost leak. Then I noticed instead of using my t bolt clamps for the intercooler couplers they opted for worm gear clamps. I'm not sure if that's causing my problem but now I'm also getting a code for Mass air flow p0101 and I'm just super disappointed. I was really excited to get my car back.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

And they also told me the Neuspeed turbo discharge pipe wouldnt fit. So no I have to take it on my own and look at it since I don't buy that lol. 

It sucks for me though because my whole life I've done my own work and never once had an issue with an install and then this is the first time I've ever paid for parts to be installed and it's just been a disaster.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

trutech74 said:


> And they also told me the Neuspeed turbo discharge pipe wouldnt fit. So no I have to take it on my own and look at it since I don't buy that lol.
> 
> It sucks for me though because my whole life I've done my own work and never once had an issue with an install and then this is the first time I've ever paid for parts to be installed and it's just been a disaster.


Sorry to hear you are having issues bro. That sucks! I know from experience that not all K04 kits fit properly on the CC. Your leak could be coming from the discharge pipe depending on what kit you got. You might want to check the discharge pipe to make sure it is connected properly.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

It's the apr kit and the sound does seem to be coming from the passenger side and closer to the firewall. I'm not sure though why the shop said the Neuspeed pipe wouldn't fit. I'm going to try fitting that up later. Problem right now is its so cold out up in ohio I can bring myself to spend time outside in the garage working.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

When I get home from work in the morning I'll get in there and take a peak at everything maybe. Otherwise it's wait till Monday for the shop to look it over. I know for sure any worm gear clamps they used are gonna have to go. I'm not interested in anything but tbolts on boost applications.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Notched. I can go lower nao. :laugh:

Thanks for Empire Fabrication out in Simi Valley! Great guy! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> It's the apr kit and the sound does seem to be coming from the passenger side and closer to the firewall. I'm not sure though why the shop said the Neuspeed pipe wouldn't fit. I'm going to try fitting that up later. Problem right now is its so cold out up in ohio I can bring myself to spend time outside in the garage working.


Where in Ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mentor. 20 min East of Cleveland.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Notched. I can go lower nao. :laugh:
> 
> Thanks for Empire Fabrication out in Simi Valley! Great guy! :thumbup:


:thumbup: Empire Fab is awesome! They do amazing work. They have worked on several of my friends' cars, and are currently working on my friend Bernie's Eurovan


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> Notched. I can go lower nao. :laugh:
> 
> Thanks for Empire Fabrication out in Simi Valley! Great guy! :thumbup:


Nice!

How much did they charge you?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats the nicest frame notch work ive seen so far looks like it was always there 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Trunk noise ive talked about
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQOscwaVZW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Washed her up and took a few new shots of her.....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Trunk noise ive talked about
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQOscwaVZW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Yeach this is different what i experienced.
Simple things to check:
Is spare tire properly secured?
Anything loose by your spare tire?

After that i would start looking at suspension components:
Shocks, control arms etc

Good luck


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

There was a thread about this a long time ago. The rear shelf has a spot weld that pops loose and makes an audible metal on metal noise when going over bumps and angled surfaces.

Might be the same cause for you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> :thumbup: Empire Fab is awesome! They do amazing work. They have worked on several of my friends' cars, and are currently working on my friend Bernie's Eurovan


Yessir. I saw and helped him pushing the van out of the garage first. Nice works indeed!:laugh::laugh:



snobrdrdan said:


> Nice!
> 
> How much did they charge you?


$250. Took him about good 3 hours. He had never done any CC, probably not even GTI (TSI motor), but he had done bunch of older Golfs and an TDI. I'm his first. lol. Thicker frame, he said. Other than that, it was smooth sailing process.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Took her into the city and did a photo shoot. These are just my iPhone pictures.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

gryjetta03 said:


> Took her into the city and did a photo shoot. These are just my iPhone pictures.


Looks good man guess my static CC won't get the love but maybe us two VA guys could get together for a shoot.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

mango_springroll said:


> $250. Took him about good 3 hours. He had never done any CC, probably not even GTI (TSI motor), but he had done bunch of older Golfs and an TDI. I'm his first. lol. Thicker frame, he said. Other than that, it was smooth sailing process.


Nicely done indeed. $250 is not bad at all for such great work.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Appreciate it!:thumbup: AND! its actually vinyl :thumbup::thumbup:


Really! It looks pretty nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Toma23 said:


> Thats the nicest frame notch work ive seen so far looks like it was always there
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


+1 as well as another performed by Dorbritz Design!

It looks simply awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Bought one!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Bought one!


Congrats! It looks you bought a loaded one! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Added led drl's! And did some grill tweaking.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet! Where did you buy them from? From Achtung! ?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats! It looks you bought a loaded one! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! I guess it is as loaded as it could be for the year. Although it has no driving lights.
Some more pics

































It had hr coils and sways golf r wheel and a few other things that the po removed. I was going to buy it all from him and the car from the dealer. But for whatever reason the po wouldn't return my mails and calls. Hopefully we can still work something out. I really want that wheel. Already miss the one in my gli that I traded.

It is a 2010 4 motion.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Thanks! I guess it is as loaded as it could be for the year. Although it has no driving lights.
> Some more pics
> 
> 
> ...



It looks so nice and clean! Congrats!

I like the R cluster with color display! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Added led drl's! And did some grill tweaking.


Which DRL did you go with? I'm in the market for a new set, and I'd rather not go with the previous seller.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks pretty sweet! Where did you buy them from? From Achtung! ?


To those asking, I bought them off ebay. The install took maybe 2 hours at most (had to run a wire through the firewall and into the interior fuse box) but it was pretty basic, just time consuming. They can be found for $100-$150

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Thanks! I guess it is as loaded as it could be for the year. Although it has no driving lights.
> Some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


You bought it like that??? With a 13 rear and a 12 front??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> You bought it like that??? With a 13 rear and a 12 front??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cluster looks to be swapped too. There was someone who did this back in the day, I thought he was in virginia though. I can't remember the name but he knew a lot before he ditched the CC for a BMW. I'm wondering if this might be the same person.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Thanks! I guess it is as loaded as it could be for the year. Although it has no driving lights.
> Some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this car. There was a VW mechanic from Queens NY who has redone rear end to 13 setup. Also notice that car has oem R-line bumper with parking holes. In US, R-line was never available with parking sensors. This was either brand new bumper or holes where drilled to R-line bumper.
Noticing your NY license plate this might fit the description


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OK found it. HERE IS YOUR ORIGINAL OWNER. I was right, it is a same car. I guess he sold it and now its yours

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...one-or-it-ll-be-ugly!!-(2010-front-2013-rear)

and full gallery
http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/SinTex853/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

OEMplusCC said:


> OK found it. HERE IS YOUR ORIGINAL OWNER. I was right, it is a same car. I guess he sold it and now its yours
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...one-or-it-ll-be-ugly!!-(2010-front-2013-rear)
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the one. 

I had been casually browsing for a CC 4motion since last summer. I remember his original thread, since it was posted in the for sale section. While doing a search on Cars.com, I came across this car. Thinking that I saw this car before, I started scanning the 'tex. At the time they wanted 24,995 for the car. I called up asking about it and what modifications it had, the first sales guy said stop on by and we can put the car on the lift so you can check it out. :screwy: This after I told him I live 2.5 hours away in Delaware. 

Since most of the pictures in the PO's gallery appeared to be taken in the Dealers parking lot, I assumed that he worked there. I sent him a PM to his tex account but didn't get back to me till after I sales told him someone was interested.

He then told me that he was removing everything that he could to sell and that the Sales department knew that when he traded in the car. I was getting a different story from sales. 
So after a few weeks of back and forth. I had worked out a deal to buy the car from the dealer and buy the HR coils, S6 leds, Golf R wheel, Euro Switch etc. The stock suspension was taken off the day he bought it for the coils. I am not really a "need to be Low" ( I am Old) kind of guy but it would have been nice to try it. The car had 33,715K mile on it.

A few weeks passed with the holidays a busy work schedule, not to mention a busted water pipe on my second floor, then a broken heater during the "polar vortex" and I checked to see if the car was still available. It was, but I could not contact the PO. To see if he still wanted to sell me the parts to put back on. I decided to just purchase it and add what I want later.

The car really does stand out, not sure I would have put the effort that the PO did into the car, he did an outstanding job though. I would have kept the roof white and probably stuck with 18's. But that is just me.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Which DRL did you go with? I'm in the market for a new set, and I'd rather not go with the previous seller.


I've been really happy with these ones. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volkswagen-VW-Passat-CC-2009-12-LED-DRL-daytime-running-light-lamp-Osram-chips-flicker-turn/1156152474.html

I've had them for 6 months without issue


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Over the weekend, 35% tint all around. :thumbup:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

GGCC said:


> I've been really happy with these ones. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Volkswagen-VW-Passat-CC-2009-12-LED-DRL-daytime-running-light-lamp-Osram-chips-flicker-turn/1156152474.html
> 
> I've had them for 6 months without issue


Wow those look great, and they extend all the way to the end. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got Uni Stage 1+ done. Upgraded to the red top coils as well and new plugs.

This is how my original plugs looked after 27k.











Not bad. It more than likely would have lasted to about 45-50k miles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Got Uni Stage 1+ done. Upgraded to the red top coils as well and new plugs.
> 
> This is how my original plugs looked after 27k.
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Snow again.... Red coil arrived but not on yet.... and same as for the catch can.

and 

Getting new toy as well.....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Yep, that's the one.
> 
> I had been casually browsing for a CC 4motion since last summer. I remember his original thread, since it was posted in the for sale section. While doing a search on Cars.com, I came across this car. Thinking that I saw this car before, I started scanning the 'tex. At the time they wanted 24,995 for the car. I called up asking about it and what modifications it had, the first sales guy said stop on by and we can put the car on the lift so you can check it out. :screwy: This after I told him I live 2.5 hours away in Delaware.
> 
> ...


It's so fun to see someone connect with the previous owner of a dealer sold car, and to have a Vortex CC live on in the hands of another Vortex member.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Watch it slowly become an iceberg. 










Sent from my slab of a Note3


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

yesterday i took off my AWE CCB intake and threw the stocker back on.. so far no more MAF code. i also noticed that a blue gasket that is supplied with the AWE intake for the MAF, which i am 10000% positive i had i used during installation, was not present when i removed it. pretty certain that was causing my p0101 maf CEL, but absolutely baffled about what happened to that gasket.

edit: i re-read the install instructions and realized that blue gasket i was looking for is in the AWE maf housing that is still attached to the intake piping. so i retract my previous statement and i'm still not sure why i was getting a MAF code.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

tambat said:


> yesterday i took off my AWE CCB intake and threw the stocker back on.. so far no more MAF code. i also noticed that a blue gasket that is supplied with the AWE intake for the MAF, which i am 10000% positive i had i used during installation, was not present when i removed it. pretty certain that was causing my p0101 maf CEL, but absolutely baffled about what happened to that gasket.
> 
> edit: i re-read the install instructions and realized that blue gasket i was looking for is in the AWE maf housing that is still attached to the intake piping. so i retract my previous statement and i'm still not sure why i was getting a MAF code.


Get a Neuspeed intake. I know a guy


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Get a Neuspeed intake. I know a guy


O RLY? i am actually interested. i definitely think the stock design is far too complex/restrictive. i just don't think the relocation of the MAF on the C.C.B plays well with my REVO tune, but that is really kind of just a shot in the dark. i will continue to run my stock intake and see if i get the same code again, and if not i am definitely going to be selling the C.C.B and looking for something that keeps the MAF in factory location. who do you know?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tambat said:


> who do you know?



Wondering myself


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

tambat said:


> O RLY? i am actually interested. i definitely think the stock design is far too complex/restrictive. i just don't think the relocation of the MAF on the C.C.B plays well with my REVO tune, but that is really kind of just a shot in the dark. i will continue to run my stock intake and see if i get the same code again, and if not i am definitely going to be selling the C.C.B and looking for something that keeps the MAF in factory location. who do you know?


Tambat...here's some convincing, no questions, just do it, you will be delighted! I know the guy who KNOWS the guy....lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

What paint did u use to paint that harness?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> What paint did u use to paint that harness?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Hi-temp paint specifically made for plastics which allows for expansion/contraction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> What paint did u use to paint that harness?


Or $20 if you don't wanna paint it:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/ES1261181/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Or $20 if you don't wanna paint it:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/ES1261181/


Plus a dremel tool, since that's not a direct fit, each end needs adjusting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Plus a dremel tool, since that's not a direct fit, each end needs adjusting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did that its not to much of adjustment just 4 cuts one at each end and the clips that belong to the audis.


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Tambat...here's some convincing, no questions, just do it, you will be delighted! I know the guy who KNOWS the guy....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean looking bay.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Tambat...here's some convincing, no questions, just do it, you will be delighted! I know the guy who KNOWS the guy....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. that is probably what i will end up doing, but first i have to sell my c.c.b


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I did that its not to much of adjustment just 4 cuts one at each end and the clips that belong to the audis.


Bro you have to send me that DIY again ) i found my red harness cover yesterday (in my tunk lol):wave:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Added new set of 4x R8 coil packs, new spark plugs, new D03 sized nozzle on wm (got rid of D07), modified wm to 70/30 mw mixture, added new o ring on hot side IC hose. Switched back to 100 octane tune, 6 and 14 settings on wm controller. HOLY COW car moves now. no bogging, no misfires, no issues in D mode on DSG. Just pure acceleration. 100 octane tune is just plain nuts. Torque steer is dangerous. just waiting to measure consumption. Was going to jump on dyno yesterday but schedules did not allow. hoping to this weekend or next but only if time allows. wm is amazing on K04 100 octane tune if i wasn;t clear.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Bro you have to send me that DIY again ) i found my red harness cover yesterday (in my tunk lol):wave:


O man i just deleted those pic this morning lol.ok new ones


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dubunderpar said:


> That's a clean looking bay.


Thx bro...that's how it is all year around...clean with Windex and coat with tire dressing. That's the secret.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Added new set of 4x R8 coil packs, new spark plugs, new D03 sized nozzle on wm (got rid of D07), modified wm to 70/30 mw mixture, added new o ring on hot side IC hose. Switched back to 100 octane tune, 6 and 14 settings on wm controller. HOLY COW car moves now. no bogging, no misfires, no issues in D mode on DSG. Just pure acceleration. 100 octane tune is just plain nuts. Torque steer is dangerous. just waiting to measure consumption. Was going to jump on dyno yesterday but schedules did not allow. hoping to this weekend or next but only if time allows. wm is amazing on K04 100 octane tune if i wasn;t clear.


That's awesome bro! Glad you got your car sorted out. Hopefully we can meet up soon. I still have your turbo, and it was making me want to do a twin K03 setup on my car :sly: lol!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Added new set of 4x R8 coil packs, new spark plugs, new D03 sized nozzle on wm (got rid of D07), modified wm to 70/30 mw mixture, added new o ring on hot side IC hose. Switched back to 100 octane tune, 6 and 14 settings on wm controller. HOLY COW car moves now. no bogging, no misfires, no issues in D mode on DSG. Just pure acceleration. 100 octane tune is just plain nuts. Torque steer is dangerous. just waiting to measure consumption. Was going to jump on dyno yesterday but schedules did not allow. hoping to this weekend or next but only if time allows. wm is amazing on K04 100 octane tune if i wasn;t clear.


There is a vag com tweak to increase the TSC (torque steer Compensation) to the level of a VR6. Not sure it will help you since you are K04ed but i have no TS at stage 2.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

L8Train said:


> There is a vag com tweak to increase the TSC (torque steer Compensation) to the level of a VR6. Not sure it will help you since you are K04ed but i have no TS at stage 2.


Any details on this tweak? I'm interested! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Get a Neuspeed intake. I know a guy





tambat said:


> O RLY? i am actually interested. i definitely think the stock design is far too complex/restrictive. i just don't think the relocation of the MAF on the C.C.B plays well with my REVO tune, but that is really kind of just a shot in the dark. i will continue to run my stock intake and see if i get the same code again, and if not i am definitely going to be selling the C.C.B and looking for something that keeps the MAF in factory location. who do you know?





Stero1D said:


> Wondering myself


I know that Guy as well! LOL


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Any details on this tweak? I'm interested!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36475
Here is the TSC tweak details 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478
Here is a good list of other tweaks that may be possible depending on what year


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

L8Train said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36475
> Here is the TSC tweak details
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478
> Here is a good list of other tweaks that may be possible depending on what year


Cool thanks, did u feel your steering wheel get lighter?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

S WORD said:


> A Torque steer is dangerous.


What are you seeing in the way of torq steer. No meth here, but even with the 100 octane tune I don't see any torq steer. I don't remember tweaking the settings. Might have to have a look-see with vag-com.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Cool thanks, did u feel your steering wheel get lighter?


It's pretty much the same. except no hop or TS while accelerating with no hands on the wheel. I sometimes feel the car Steering its self in the corner but i believe that is the Driver Steering Recommendation (DSR) i might turn the DSR back off. I've been running these two tweaks for 6-9 months and defiantly recommend the TSC tweak if tuned.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

jspirate said:


> What are you seeing in the way of torq steer. No meth here, but even with the 100 octane tune I don't see any torq steer. I don't remember tweaking the settings. Might have to have a look-see with vag-com.


Car tends to dig better or lurch on a given side. Example was entering freeway crossing lanes to get to left most lane and accelerated quickly and car nearly went into center divider. I think a large part of my issue is my tires. On my 20s when i use launch control i hold a perfectly steady line. With my 18x9s I am constantly fighting one way or the other. But the direction is constant regardless of where I have my tires. So i pull left pretty hard. so I am not sure if it is result of larger side wall, crappy tread or what. I had alignment done not long ago.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

L8Train said:


> It's pretty much the same. except no hop or TS while accelerating with no hands on the wheel. I sometimes feel the car Steering its self in the corner but i believe that is the Driver Steering Recommendation (DSR) i might turn the DSR back off. I've been running these two tweaks for 6-9 months and defiantly recommend the TSC tweak if tuned.


Ok then, time for some TSC tweak and see if I can put Ko4 power down early.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Ok then, time for some TSC tweak and see if I can put Ko4 power down early..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


You may want to try the XDS tweak too. Reading through the TSC thread one of the K04 guys liked the XDS tweek better. I have not played XDS so not sure how it will affect things. 

Electronic Differential Lock (XDS) Strength
Description: XDS is the electronic differential lock. On higher HP models (Scirocco R), this is set to 2, whereas the default on the GTI is 0. At 2, the system is more aggressive at applying brake pressure to the inside/slipping tire.
Go to Adaptation in the ABS module
Choose "Electronic Differential Lock (XDS)
Set new value to to 2 (0 is stock, 1 is weak, 2 is strong)
Pic tutorial: XDS and Brake Assist Settings
http://golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=537094&postcount=13


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Received this today



















Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Received this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward for pictures after the install, great choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Will be on as soon as it warms up 0 degree weather is just awful here in chicago 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Will be on as soon as it warms up 0 degree weather is just awful here in chicago
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Where did you source that from? I like! Do you already have CF mirrors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

S WORD said:


> Added new set of 4x R8 coil packs, new spark plugs, new D03 sized nozzle on wm (got rid of D07), modified wm to 70/30 mw mixture, added new o ring on hot side IC hose. Switched back to 100 octane tune, 6 and 14 settings on wm controller. HOLY COW car moves now. no bogging, no misfires, no issues in D mode on DSG. Just pure acceleration. 100 octane tune is just plain nuts. Torque steer is dangerous. just waiting to measure consumption. Was going to jump on dyno yesterday but schedules did not allow. hoping to this weekend or next but only if time allows. wm is amazing on K04 100 octane tune if i wasn;t clear.


:thumbup: glad to hear it all worked out


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Received this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man i have the same one few probl with the corners though,they dont sit perfectly flash.hope yours its made better.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Brother Sean (AZ CC) installed new BSH intake and asked me to post up the picture, since he didnt feel like paying 2 bux to talpatalk for unlimited picture uploading option )))











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahaha thx bro....i love the new intake....it sounds good and feels great to have a full intake now, no more ugly plastic


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha thx bro....i love the new intake....it sounds good and feels great to have a full intake now, no more ugly plastic


Anytime for u!
Glad u like it, man, thats all that matters! Looks like BSH copied
CTS intake thou )











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahaha whatever bro!!!


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha whatever bro!!!


Hahaha Nice !!! cant wait to get mine in !!! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't decide on wheels, current setup-









New Options-











I'm liking the HREs the most so far (#5)

Here's a diff angle-











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

The 3rd set of wheels look dope !


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha thx bro....i love the new intake....it sounds good and feels great to have a full intake now, no more ugly plastic


Lol, looking good BSH boy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Can't decide on wheels
> 
> I'm liking the HREs the most so far (#5)
> 
> ...


#5 is a winner!! :thumbup:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Personally I like these two on your car.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Hahaha Nice !!! cant wait to get mine in !!! :thumbup:


Yea bro ur gonna like it!!! :thumbup:



airmax1 said:


> Lol, looking good BSH boy!!
> 
> Thx brother :beer:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Oh and kareem u know me, i like the black wheels


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

tellonr said:


> Personally I like these two on your car.


Agreed, these are the two I pick. The ones you have now look great; you would go from formal and clean to sporty and aggressive with the new picks.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Brother Sean (AZ CC) installed new BSH intake and asked me to post up the picture, since he didnt feel like paying 2 bux to talpatalk for unlimited picture uploading option )))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! Where can I grab those coils!?!?! Got a link?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

# 7 and dont think twice


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> # 7 and dont think twice


Lol...you are killing me bro! # 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> #5 is a winner!! :thumbup:


My man! Gonna email them now. See what they can do for me. ADV.1 already offered me a partial sponsorship....I want a FULL sponsorship..lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Personally I like these two on your car.


I wouldn't mind ALL of them ... One for each day of the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Appreciate all the feedback boys.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Lol...you are killing me bro! # 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Lol # 7 man hahah


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Lol # 7 man hahah





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

PGZee said:


> Looks good!! Where can I grab those coils!?!?! Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Thx man....i got mine from ECS a long time ago....but all the popular shops carry them (ecs, usp etc) theyre about $80 on average for the set and work great


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx man....i got mine from ECS a long time ago....but all the popular shops carry them (ecs, usp etc) theyre about $80 on average for the set and work great


Yeah and I think I am the only person to ever kill a set. Stupid watermeth putting out my fire. They aren't just for the red tops either. Best coils hands down unless you want to spend $$$.

Sean- New intake looks amazing. I think the MAF location is better on the BSH than the CTS. Being further back you aren't as turbulent as right after the bend. But the CTS is not bad either. Similar spacing to bend as stock location. I have been hesitant to move MAF from stock location. I actually want to return to stock air box with filter if i can make similar power with it. But if I do not go OEM route because flow restrictions I am giving you a call because that thing is clean. Can you run it with stock engine cover on? Did you have to stretch or pull MAF wiring? And what about stock battery cover can that fit with that intake? Or do you just like running your engine naked?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Can't decide on wheels, current setup


I like 3rd set. All are nice. I liked the polished selections as well.
Your taste is right, so go with your gut.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Yeah and I think I am the only person to ever kill a set. Stupid watermeth putting out my fire. They aren't just for the red tops either. Best coils hands down unless you want to spend $$$.
> 
> Sean- New intake looks amazing. I think the MAF location is better on the BSH than the CTS. Being further back you aren't as turbulent as right after the bend. But the CTS is not bad either. Similar spacing to bend as stock location. I have been hesitant to move MAF from stock location. I actually want to return to stock air box with filter if i can make similar power with it. But if I do not go OEM route because flow restrictions I am giving you a call because that thing is clean. Can you run it with stock engine cover on? Did you have to stretch or pull MAF wiring? And what about stock battery cover can that fit with that intake? Or do you just like running your engine naked?


Yea ive blown through 1 red top....actually didnt blow it up, just had a misfire every few months then after the last time the car actually felt down on power....swapped it and all has been good since

Thx bro and yes i do like the placement of tge maf as well....all i had to do with the maf was unclip the little housing around the plug in so it could clip on properly without pulling the wires....when i switched back to the stock intake for a couple days my car actually felt a little peppier....called up GIAC and they said it was fine to run it just might be down a little power....but with the BSH it feels great all over the power band....i just took my cover off cuz mine was loose and falling apart and i had broke the pull tab for it so i just decided to take it off....looks au natural lol but yea bro hit me up if u end up wanting one, ill hook u up....ps my phone is broke so just pm me here on vortex


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

S WORD said:


> I like 3rd set. All are nice. I liked the polished selections as well.
> Your taste is right, so go with your gut.


Same for me. I would also consider a set of luganos.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

*What did I do to my CC today?*

Nothing. Looked at it in the garage with no ECU in it because Revo is taking their time getting it back to me. Shipped it to them on the 13th, they are 3 hours away (1 day to ship). They sent it to the wrong address then on Monday said they'd ship it out "tomorrow" (Tuesday), finally got an email saying they shipped it today and it should be here tomorrow. 2 weeks without my car and wasting days waiting for the delivery guy to come when it wasn't even shipped is annoying as hell.:banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NateSVT said:


> Nothing. Looked at it in the garage with no ECU in it because Revo is taking their time getting it back to me. Shipped it to them on the 13th, they are 3 hours away (1 day to ship). They sent it to the wrong address then on Monday said they'd ship it out "tomorrow" (Tuesday), finally got an email saying they shipped it today and it should be here tomorrow. 2 weeks without my car and wasting days waiting for the delivery guy to come when it wasn't even shipped is annoying as hell.:banghead:


That really sucks man!!! I'd give them so much hate! Tell em to give you some DSG Tune for free.... its ridiculous!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mmm dat ass doe










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Mmm dat ass doe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the CF Spoiler you just purchased ??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Put my new wheels on....

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/user/jlarson1983/media/vwcchelios_zps589bb16f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a16/jlarson1983/vwcchelios_zps589bb16f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo vwcchelios_zps589bb16f.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

We need a link to that sexy spoiler!!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Brother Sean (AZ CC) installed new BSH intake and asked me to post up the picture


The MAF sensor wiring looks pretty stretched, or did you have to extend it?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PGZee said:


> Looks good!! Where can I grab those coils!?!?! Got a link?


Cheapest price I've seen:
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...TSI/Repair/Ignition/06E-905-115-E/2553/267872


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Mmm dat ass doe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any fitment issue? Looks great! Maybe some other pictures views 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> The MAF sensor wiring looks pretty stretched, or did you have to extend it?


It is kind of stretched....i removed this piece of plastic that bends the plug in a certain way so i could plug it in....but since driving it its got some slack now....its the same with the AWE ccb intake 

:beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> It is kind of stretched....i removed this piece of plastic that bends the plug in a certain way so i could plug it in....but since driving it its got some slack now....its the same with the AWE ccb intake
> 
> :beer:


Have u scanned it whats the gs on idle?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Any fitment issue? Looks great! Maybe some other pictures views
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Looks like the middle section is not flush with the trunk, but again not sure if this pic was a test fit or final install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Removed rear bottom seat leathers ....









Ran wiring ...









Reinstalled with hog rings....









Removed top of rear seat skin ...









Installed heating element...









Reinstalled leather....


















Pretty clean look of buttons. Low/off/high as settings. 

Simple but useful install  especially in the 15 below weather we have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Engine bay styling... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

ColumbusCC said:


> Removed rear bottom seat leathers ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job! :thumbup:
I've wanted to do this to my rear seats, but I don't usually have people in the back seats. Can't justify doing this if the seats don't get much use though.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Removed rear bottom seat leathers ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats amazing man! Very clean!! Love it!


Do u drive people on back seats that often?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^ Thanks guys, no i only have someone there a few times a month if I go to dinner and drive and take some friends with me. That's about only time but for the $100 I figured why not. I installed same setup on a car I had before so this was the 2nd time.... always easier job the 2nd time around. Thanks, I wanted to keep it as clean as I could.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> Pretty clean look of buttons. Low/off/high as settings.
> 
> Simple but useful install  especially in the 15 below weather we have.
> 
> ...


More info on this please


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ColumbusCC said:


> Removed rear bottom seat leathers ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUuuuuuuuuuuuude you beat me to it. I was just thinking about this last week 

Good job. Did you do "OEM like" connection? or your own? Do buttons illuminate at night? 

BTW: you can do front seats upper part just as easy. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My front seat upper part is heated 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> My front seat upper part is heated
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Yes some US CCs have front heated upper parts. I was never able to determine what year/trim levels got heated upper part.
What year and trim do you have?

BTW: You know that euro CC's have heated head rests and sides 
I envy euro CC's so much


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

My fronts are heated too. The buttons have an led that is red for high. Green for low. I spliced it I to the 12v lighter power then wrapped it In Fabric tape. Was fairly easy I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

2009 vr6 4motion with real leather. Tops and bottoms heated oem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ColumbusCC said:


> 2009 vr6 4motion with real leather. Tops and bottoms heated oem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeach i guess 4motion and higher trims have upper parts heated as well. 
Speaking of cool retrofits: Did you think about making real power outlet in back ? 
You know just like they have it in europe


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ColumbusCC said:


> 2009 vr6 4motion with real leather. Tops and bottoms heated oem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Links links links to the parts plz very well done good job man


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Links links links to the parts plz very well done good job man


I have this in my wishlist for a while
http://www.amazon.com/Metra-Install...90585287&sr=8-7&keywords=heated+seats+element

But let ColumbusCC post his :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251004563025 

Those r the heaters I bought. I plan to do a DIY also since I took plenty of pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thankyou.
Looking forward


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My man! Gonna email them now. See what they can do for me. ADV.1 already offered me a partial sponsorship....I want a FULL sponsorship..lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm so jelly of you and your Adv. sponsorship bro...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

5 min modification and it GOOOOD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes some US CCs have front heated upper parts. I was never able to determine what year/trim levels got heated upper part.
> What year and trim do you have?
> 
> BTW: You know that euro CC's have heated head rests and sides
> I envy euro CC's so much


Mine is 2010 Sport 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> 5 min modification and it GOOOOD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Now u need an engine wash


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes some US CCs have front heated upper parts. I was never able to determine what year/trim levels got heated upper part.
> What year and trim do you have?
> 
> BTW: You know that euro CC's have heated head rests and sides
> I envy euro CC's so much


That's a bit mad that they only have heated bottoms. 

I never knew that my head rests were heated, I know the sides are heated but only in the front. The rears only have base and back heated. I think. 

The steering wheel in our Land Rover discovery 4 is heated plus it has a auxiliary heater, guess which one I jump in to on a really cold morning


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

My old 2003 passat had heated bottom and back. My CC only has bottom. Sucks

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Now u need an engine wash


I will, when it gets warmer ))


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

coachpalmer said:


> My old 2003 passat had heated bottom and back. My CC only has bottom. Sucks
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


Really? I have a '13 Sport w. Light Package and both the bottom and back is heated.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

My 2010 Lux w/Real Leather is heated on the bottom and about half way up the back on the two front seats.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kowcc said:


> can't decide on wheels, current setup-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hre ftw!


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Eurofication said:


> Looks good man guess my static CC won't get the love but maybe us two VA guys could get together for a shoot.


We can def get together for a shoot. I am a static fan as well. 🇩🇪👍🍻


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

I got my car the 31st of December. After perusing through this board and online, I have ordered and gotten my car ready for being improved. First thing I did was get a Revo Stage 1 (love it). The DP, high flow cat, stage 2, and neuspeed intake were ordered and arrive Monday. I have the ceramic tint guy coming out next Tuesday, and am trying to figure out what else I should do.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BSFatonovich said:


> I got my car the 31st of December. After perusing through this board and online, I have ordered and gotten my car ready for being improved. First thing I did was get a Revo Stage 1 (love it). The DP, high flow cat, stage 2, and neuspeed intake were ordered and arrive Monday. I have the ceramic tint guy coming out next Tuesday, and am trying to figure out what else I should do.


Interior/exterior LED = deautokey.com
Coilovers its nr 1 after what u have done so far.
The rest depends on what u looking for look or performance


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got my aspherical mirrors







sorry for the dirt but whether here its insane.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Just got my aspherical mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great Signore T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Look great Signore T.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


) gracie miglia haha


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

talja10 said:


> Interior/exterior LED = deautokey.com
> Coilovers its nr 1 after what u have done so far.
> The rest depends on what u looking for look or performance



nr1? I have thought about coilovers, but I don't know how much height I would lose. From what it looks like, there isn't a whole lot more easily attainable for performance...unless I want to go with a KO4, right? I know I could do a cat-back, but if you have any further ideas, they are greatly appreciated. I ordered the LEDs btw..thanks.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> ) gracie miglia haha


Next u need some CF covers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my duel out rear diffuser and just ordered Hotchkis RSB. 

Starting my duel exhaust mod next week once I go back to US.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Next u need some CF covers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I have them brother  cf spoiler too


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Got my duel out rear diffuser and just ordered Hotchkis RSB.
> 
> Starting my duel exhaust mod next week once I go back to US.


Pic did u get the cf one?


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Would adding a neuspeed turbo discharge pipe be a good addition also? Thanks.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BSFatonovich said:


> Would adding a neuspeed turbo discharge pipe be a good addition also? Thanks.


Of course try to get tem both as a package they are cheaper like that


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BSFatonovich said:


> Would adding a neuspeed turbo discharge pipe be a good addition also? Thanks.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you. Is there a resident doctor to help with my mod addiction?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BSFatonovich said:


> Thank you. Is there a resident doctor to help with my mod addiction?


Ha, when you find it we all need to see him/her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BSFatonovich said:


> Thank you. Is there a resident doctor to help with my mod addiction?


Well....I'm not a certified doctor, but I have helped a couple members with their mod addictions.  :laugh:

Love it that you went with the Neuspeed P-Flo. :thumbup: I have had mine for over a year, and love it. I am a huge Neuspeed supporter, and truly believe that they make the best products (ask all the companies that have copied them.) I'm not going to start a "my brand is better" argument. This is just my opinion, and everyone is welcome to PM me their opinions to not flood this thread. 

If you are interested in any Neuspeed product, or just have any questions, feel free to PM me. It might take me some time to respond, but I will definitely get back to you.

A quick picture from my video shoot to keep this on topic 








And don't forget to check out my video


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

BSFatonovich said:


> nr1? I have thought about coilovers, but I don't know how much height I would lose. From what it looks like, there isn't a whole lot more easily attainable for performance...unless I want to go with a KO4, right? I know I could do a cat-back, but if you have any further ideas, they are greatly appreciated. I ordered the LEDs btw..thanks.


TOP and Throttle pipe are a worth while mod. IMO


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder to all the SoCal peoples. Last Sunday meet/cruise is tomorrow. You can find all the info on FB. Hope to see a couple CC's up there tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BSFatonovich said:


> I got my car the 31st of December. After perusing through this board and online, I have ordered and gotten my car ready for being improved. First thing I did was get a Revo Stage 1 (love it). The DP, high flow cat, stage 2, and neuspeed intake were ordered and arrive Monday. I have the ceramic tint guy coming out next Tuesday, and am trying to figure out what else I should do.


Drive the hell out of it :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Just got my aspherical mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I want those mirrors so bad!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BSFatonovich said:


> I got my car the 31st of December. After perusing through this board and online, I have ordered and gotten my car ready for being improved. First thing I did was get a Revo Stage 1 (love it). The DP, high flow cat, stage 2, and neuspeed intake were ordered and arrive Monday. I have the ceramic tint guy coming out next Tuesday, and am trying to figure out what else I should do.


First of all congrats! And I agree with Talja's comment!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Well....I'm not a certified doctor, but I have helped a couple members with their mod addictions.  :laugh:
> 
> Love it that you went with the Neuspeed P-Flo. :thumbup: I have had mine for over a year, and love it. I am a huge Neuspeed supporter, and truly believe that they make the best products (ask all the companies that have copied them.) I'm not going to start a "my brand is better" argument. This is just my opinion, and everyone is welcome to PM me their opinions to not flood this thread.
> 
> ...


Rico is a pretty nice guy and he helped me out with some doubts!

I have the Neuspeed's throttle pipe and discharge pipe and they're the real thing! :thumbup: :thumbup: @ Rico and @ Neuspeed.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Changed wheel color - anthracite w/ blue Metalizer


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Rico is a pretty nice guy and he helped me out with some doubts!
> 
> I have the Neuspeed's throttle pipe and discharge pipe and they're the real thing! :thumbup: :thumbup: @ Rico and @ Neuspeed.


:wave: Thanks Beto! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

had a euro get together


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Changed wheel color - anthracite w/ blue Metalizer


Wheels look good man :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Pic did u get the cf one?


Na.. just black one.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Decided to put a DV spacer for **** and gigs until my bsh intake comes in


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a little fun today in a closed circuit in Mexico lol, raced a stage 1 2nd gen mazda speed 3. Beat him by half a car lol then raced a 350z nismo and he got me by about half a car.. I was very surprised at both outcomes. Thought I was gona lose bad both times. APR 2+ FTW! Lol


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Decided to put a DV spacer for **** and gigs until my bsh intake comes in


I just did the forge actual blow off valve kit. Just was curious how it would sound. Not sure if I like it or not. Probably going back to stock diverter valve.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*First Mod Of The Year?*

nothing crazy, but finally LED license bulbs. Some girl totalled her GTI, and had these on her car, gave her $10 bucks and got a steal of a deal!.






























shoutout to KOWCC, thanks man for the LED's you gave me a while back, lol look at the first pic the difference left is your bulb and right is the ECSTuning kit. :wave:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mEed said:


> nothing crazy, but finally LED license bulbs. Some girl totalled her GTI, and had these on her car, gave her $10 bucks and got a steal of a deal!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: I like the last pic.

How's the CC holding up with this terrible weather we've been having? Started the other day and my Adaptive Front Light System had frozen, wasn't an issue on the way back from my errand but it caused a bit of a panic when it initially happened.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

llo07brasil said:


> Had a little fun today in a closed circuit in Mexico lol, raced a stage 1 2nd gen mazda speed 3. Beat him by half a car lol then raced a 350z nismo and he got me by about half a car.. I was very surprised at both outcomes. Thought I was gona lose bad both times. APR 2+ FTW! Lol


Stage II with HPFP it's pretty awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Went out and drove the canyons with the Last Sunday crew. Had fun, and got to meet L8Train, and his CC. I gotta say that his car was looking pretty good today, and I absolutely love his headlights. There was a couple other CC's out with us today. Hope more can come out to this next time. Besides the kid in the BMW deciding his bumpers and the guard rails needed to be introduced to each-other, it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool shots!

I too was out for a little drive on Saturday with a few M3 and M5 guys, curves and straight-a-ways able to push the speed well above the posted speed limit, not bad for a Stage 1 -2.0T CC 

Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Cool shots!
> 
> I too was out for a little drive on Saturday with a few M3 and M5 guys, curves and straight-a-ways able to push the speed well above the posted speed limit, not bad for a Stage 1 -2.0T CC
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


cool! any more images of your car?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Went out and drove the canyons with the Last Sunday crew. Had fun, and got to meet L8Train, and his CC. I gotta say that his car was looking pretty good today, and I absolutely love his headlights. There was a couple other CC's out with us today. Hope more can come out to this next time. Besides the kid in the BMW deciding his bumpers and the guard rails needed to be introduced to each-other, it was a pretty good day.




It was good seeing you guys out there with your CC's

Except for mine not being lowered... We are almost like twin CC's with the same kit/ wheels/ ko4


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not really for the car but for the keys...to match the actual plate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Not really for the car but for the keys...to match the actual plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to share where you got it? I'm in need of a new keyring, but I've been looking at some VW stuff from China.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Since my wife has same key type for her passat I got this for mine

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Care to share where you got it? I'm in need of a new keyring, but I've been looking at some VW stuff from China.


Europlates.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Europlates.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Thanks bro.


Anytime brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got an LED question for you guys. Anyone running taillight LEDs have issues with your rear fogs? Or do they work the same as with regular bulbs? I'm looking to get some LEDs but I have both rear fogs enabled and I use them pretty often up here in the Northeast with this crappy weather.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Got an LED question for you guys. Anyone running taillight LEDs have issues with your rear fogs? Or do they work the same as with regular bulbs? I'm looking to get some LEDs but I have both rear fogs enabled and I use them pretty often up here in the Northeast with this crappy weather.


Wait, "both rear fogs". There are two in the back???? In that case maybe I should engage them. Never really liked the "off-balance" one sided bright look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Wait, "both rear fogs". There are two in the back???? In that case maybe I should engage them. Never really liked the "off-balance" one sided bright look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah bro, they work well. They make people back WAYY off when you turn them on though since they think you're hitting the brakes :laugh:. Most mornings it's pretty dark and foggy on my way to work though so I use them almost daily.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Got stuck in my CC this morning trying to get out of my unplowed neighborhood, I was the first car to go down my road. And in case anyone was wondering a lowered R-Line doesn't do too well at blazing trails :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GGCC said:


> Got stuck in my CC this morning trying to get out of my unplowed neighborhood, I was the first car to go down my road. And in case anyone was wondering a lowered R-Line doesn't do too well at blazing trails :laugh:


That sucks man!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Wait, "both rear fogs". There are two in the back???? In that case maybe I should engage them. Never really liked the "off-balance" one sided bright look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man! You can source each rear fog from different markets, the thing is that you would loose reverse light or have red reverse lights I guess! Here at Mexico there was a guy with rear fog lights on his VW Jetta MKV.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

GGCC said:


> Got stuck in my CC this morning trying to get out of my unplowed neighborhood, I was the first car to go down my road. And in case anyone was wondering a lowered R-Line doesn't do too well at blazing trails :laugh:


*This*. This right here is why I've held off on going lower!

Hope you were able to get where you needed to go without too much fanfare! Stay safe with these next few days, nasty weather.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

GGCC said:


> Got stuck in my CC this morning trying to get out of my unplowed neighborhood, I was the first car to go down my road. And in case anyone was wondering a lowered R-Line doesn't do too well at blazing trails :laugh:


Kzoo represent...we got a few Michigan folks on here now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> :wave: I like the last pic.
> 
> How's the CC holding up with this terrible weather we've been having? Started the other day and my Adaptive Front Light System had frozen, wasn't an issue on the way back from my errand but it caused a bit of a panic when it initially happened.


Hey man sorry for the late response, um I'm sorta soso on the car during winter, i mean it holds up really good, and of course snow tires will make life easier. But im on all seasons and at 60% tread left, traction control light usually stays on and off haha through slush but ya its a pretty decent car 


other than that due to the cold my rear turn blinkers which are LED tend to throw codes, but a flick of the indicator left or right they tend to go away. :wave:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

CC sucks in snow compared with my TT. Both of them are fwd 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> CC sucks in snow compared with my TT. Both of them are fwd
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Cc rocks on snow if u know how to drive it in there


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> CC sucks in snow compared with my TT. Both of them are fwd
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


CC rocks in snow if you have 4motion, I just can't trailblaze if I'm lowered. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Went out and drove the canyons with the Last Sunday crew. Had fun, and got to meet L8Train, and his CC. I gotta say that his car was looking pretty good today, and I absolutely love his headlights. There was a couple other CC's out with us today. Hope more can come out to this next time. Besides the kid in the BMW deciding his bumpers and the guard rails needed to be introduced to each-other, it was a pretty good day.


Good times Rico. I can't believe i have never been down Tuna Canyon before. That road is dope! 4miles of one way goodness, tight and technical with no oncoming traffic.  Only down fall is its only 4 miles long. For those of you in SoCal who don't know about this awesome road http://lateralg.org/roads/orange/malibu3.htm:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I'm happy with the headlights too, now i need to find some R-line tails to balance out the look.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Cc rocks on snow if u know how to drive it in there


I have to agree. My CC is phenomenal in the snow. Lowered and with all seasons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

100 mile per day commute through the worst weather upstate ny has and my cc is amazing with snows.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dubunderpar said:


> 100 mile per day commute through the worst weather upstate ny has and my cc is amazing with snows.


Like these?) on my way to work this morning 
http://youtu.be/Rw84pcTrS7Q


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Like these?) on my way to work this morning
> http://youtu.be/Rw84pcTrS7Q


:thumbup: guidi come un vero albanese!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> :thumbup: guidi come un vero albanese!!


Lol.ciao Max


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Lol.ciao Max


lol ciao Tauland :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah man! You can source each rear fog from different markets, the thing is that you would loose reverse light or have red reverse lights I guess! Here at Mexico there was a guy with rear fog lights on his VW Jetta MKV.


The CC doesn't need any additional hardware to activate the rear fogs. It's simply activated via vagcom. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> The CC doesn't need any additional hardware to activate the rear fogs. It's simply activated via vagcom.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


Oh great! I didn't know that! Is this for the 2012+ model? So you only need to do VAG COM tweaks and buy/install an EU spec lights switch?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Oh great! I didn't know that! Is this for the 2012+ model? So you only need to do VAG COM tweaks and buy/install an EU spec lights switch?


Mine is a 2009. I just found the thread here. You do need a trigger wire and the euro switch actually...my mistake. I guess I've already forgotten some of the stuff I did to this car :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Mine is a 2009. I just found the thread here. You do need a trigger wire and the euro switch actually...my mistake. I guess I've already forgotten some of the stuff I did to this car :laugh:


Sweet man! Thanks for this info! :beer: :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

May I ask all you guys for a favor please....trying to get certain sponsorships.

Can you please "follow" me on Instagram and Twitter?

Twitter: @kareemowaini
Instagram: KOWCC

Thank you all in advance!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Instagram reauest send long time ago


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Instagram reauest send long time ago


Lol, don't see it. I've only been a member for a few weeks only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this u?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Is this u?


Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> May I ask all you guys for a favor please....trying to get certain sponsorships.
> 
> Can you please "follow" me on Instagram and Twitter?
> 
> ...


Done bro. Munnarg on Instagram and @diesel_geek on Twitter.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Added you guys, I expect an add back!

Instagram: eazyb_cc

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Adding everyone.....:beer:

My ig .. Deadman1972


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Same here talja_r


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

stero1d add me


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> stero1d add me


Dont add this guy or u will feel hungry al day


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Dont add this guy or u will feel hungry al day


Ahah why so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Ahah why so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Delicious food mm haha


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's mine the_canadian_vw


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Adding everyone on IG. :thumbup: 

IG SN: Visual_c0caine


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow what have I started!!!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> May I ask all you guys for a favor please....trying to get certain sponsorships.
> 
> Can you please "follow" me on Instagram and Twitter?
> 
> ...


Sent request to follow you on Instagram


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sent request to follow you on Instagram


I'm officially following you too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

IG @mantvis

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Instagram is buzzo2012


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Ig name*

ig-datsprite Any one out in dallas?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Ig= leo_vdubb


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/600244370062465?ref=bookmark&__user=560072779

Started a FB group everyone join!!!!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

My IG is dapper_cia 

opcorn::beer:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

installed diffuser and got Duel custom exhaust


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

llo07brasil said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/600244370062465?ref=bookmark&__user=560072779
> 
> Started a FB group everyone join!!!!


Awesome! I'll join. We can use this to organize meets too, since Vortex doesn't allow for organizing meets outside of our regional forums (That no one seems to check or care about!).


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

tellonr said:


> installed diffuser and got Duel custom exhaust


Congrats man pic more pic


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

ig is l8train


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/600244370062465?ref=bookmark&__user=560072779
> 
> Started a FB group everyone join!!!!


I guess I might have to reactivate my Facebook account.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Awesome! I'll join. We can use this to organize meets too, since Vortex doesn't allow for organizing meets outside of our regional forums (That no one seems to check or care about!).


Exactly and actually talk a bit more freely and post whatever we want


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I guess I might have to reactivate my Facebook account.


Sounds like the perfect time. Got over 20 members already


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tellonr said:


> installed diffuser and got Duel custom exhaust


Man, it looks so awesome congrats! Which brand is the diffuser?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ig betogli


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> installed diffuser and got Duel custom exhaust


It looks cool, Don! Whn I cld hear it?? How u like the sound?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Any pics of the exhaust from underneath??

Just bought OEM euro switch

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inurfaceb (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the cv5 vossen


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/600244370062465?ref=bookmark&__user=560072779
> 
> Started a FB group everyone join!!!!


What's the name of the page? Link just takes me to login and I use he phone app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What's the name of the page? Link just takes me to login and I use he phone app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Volkswagen CC Owners Club


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Volkswagen CC Owners Club


Nice !


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Congrats man pic more pic


Thanks. I will post more pic later. 



BETOGLI said:


> Man, it looks so awesome congrats! Which brand is the diffuser?


Thanks. The diffuser was from ebay. It wasn't really 100% oem fit. need little modification to fit. 



Stero1D said:


> It looks cool, Don! Whn I cld hear it?? How u like the sound?


Idk. whenever we have time? lol I put magnaflow mufflers without res. Sounds perfect too me. deep and noticible. 



Mantvis said:


> Any pics of the exhaust from underneath??


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Thanks. The diffuser was from ebay. It wasn't really 100% oem fit. need little modification to fit.


It looks really sweet man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

@tellonr
Sound clip as i wanna compare to mine and see if i can delete one of my resonators and put a muffler instead cuz its too loud.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

talja10 said:


> @tellonr
> Sound clip as i wanna compare to mine and see if i can delete one of my resonators and put a muffler instead cuz its too loud.


I will try to do it once I figure out how to upload video from my phone...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

U have to upload on youtube.copy paste the link here


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

tellonr said:


> Thanks. I will post more pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks hot!!


----------



## faris14 (Jan 29, 2014)

tellonr said:


> Thanks. I will post more pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work :thumbup: , can't wait to listen to the sound! I'm planning to do the same but with borla mufflers. Please post more pictures underneath


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

faris14 said:


> Nice work :thumbup: , can't wait to listen to the sound! I'm planning to do the same but with borla mufflers. Please post more pictures underneath



^^I can't believe you got mufflers in there. I just have straight pipes because we did not think we could find mufflers to fit. It is still quite though with the central muffler still in. Do you still have the central muffler too or not?


----------



## 01neonrt (Nov 13, 2006)

mr leo just approved my FB request and instagram is 01neonrt


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

01neonrt said:


> mr leo just approved my FB request and instagram is 01neonrt


Yeah! Great to see so many join!! Almost at 50 members and started this last night!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


> ^^I can't believe you got mufflers in there. I just have straight pipes because we did not think we could find mufflers to fit. It is still quite though with the central muffler still in. Do you still have the central muffler too or not?


I noticed the mufflers are angled...guess that's the trick, plus tips coming out of the side. Nice pipe work!!! It is one sick setup having dual.. Def something to consider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Took this...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Took this...


Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Idk. whenever we have time? lol I put magnaflow mufflers without res. Sounds perfect too me. deep and noticible.


It wld be impossible cz u like to sleep like a baby n not grown a$$ man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> It wld be impossible cz u like to sleep like a baby n not grown a$$ man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


lol. Serge. let's setup a time and I will wake up on time.. lets meet while I have jet lag.. I just woke up... 3:40 in the morning..

Oh. ALSO I plasti diped the chrome moldings. I will post pics soon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tellonr said:


> lol. Serge. let's setup a time and I will wake up on time.. lets meet while I have jet lag.. I just woke up... 3:40 in the morning..
> 
> Oh. ALSO I plasti diped the chrome moldings. I will post pics soon.


Pics please man! Which color did you pastidipped the chrome moldings? Dis you color matched them with your car's paint color? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Pics please man! Which color did you pastidipped the chrome moldings? Dis you color matched them with your car's paint color? :thumbup: :thumbup:


Soon i will take some photos. I did it with black. My car is black. My theme gonna be gloss black and matte black.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Soon i will take some photos. I did it with black. My car is black. My theme gonna be gloss black and matte black.


Nice, I'll be waiting for the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## faris14 (Jan 29, 2014)

tellonr said:


> Soon i will take some photos. I did it with black. My car is black. My theme gonna be gloss black and matte black.


And I'll be waiting for the sound clip or a video lol


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

faris14 said:


> And I'll be waiting for the sound clip or a video lol





BETOGLI said:


> Nice, I'll be waiting for the pics! :thumbup:


Ya. I will post it once I have good photos and video of it. Apprently.. it's snowing here.. I will do it once we have nice weather out and find a spot to take it.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Ya. I will post it once I have good photos and video of it. Apprently.. it's snowing here.. I will do it once we have nice weather out and find a spot to take it.


Nice!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Wasn't today, but I got some pictures taken of my car  I'm a proud papa.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157640321431066/


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

The stuff I ordered (USP DP, high flow cat, Revo Stage 2, Neuspeed intake, and turbo discharge pipe) have all arrived at the shop and are getting installed tomorrow. Tint was done yesterday. Soon, my pretty will be ready.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Clean.:thumbup:

I had less then a half day of mine looking that good, then last weeks snow hit and she has been a dirty, dirty girl since. Hopefully get her washed this weekend at least for a day or two, then more snow, rain and ice coming.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

flipflp said:


> Wasn't today, but I got some pictures taken of my car  I'm a proud papa.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157640321431066/


Hi Flipflp,

Your car looks pretty nice and clean! Congrats!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Flipflp,
> 
> Your car looks pretty nice and clean! Congrats!


Thank you sir!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BSFatonovich said:


> The stuff I ordered (USP DP, high flow cat, Revo Stage 2, Neuspeed intake, and turbo discharge pipe) have all arrived at the shop and are getting installed tomorrow. Tint was done yesterday. Soon, my pretty will be ready.


Way to go man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

flipflp said:


> Thank you sir!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Stumbled upon a perfect opportunity for a before and after. 

Those quad exhaust setups are looking very nice! *adds to list


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> Stumbled upon a perfect opportunity for a before and after.
> 
> Those quad exhaust setups are looking very nice! *adds to list


Both look nice and clean! Which is yours!

I like both the Talladega and the Sagitta!


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Both look nice and clean! Which is yours!
> 
> I like both the Talladega and the Sagitta!


Mines up front with the Audi Peelers. The other car was just sitting that parking lot as i drove by. So I turned in.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone know how difficult it is to replace the rear rotors on our car? I'm thinking of replacing the stock ones with drill slotted geomet from ECS. Thoughts?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Wasn't today, but I got some pictures taken of my car  I'm a proud papa.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157640321431066/



Clean setup, I like :thumbup::thumbup:. What kind of lugs are you using?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

van33 said:


> Clean setup, I like :thumbup::thumbup:. What kind of lugs are you using?


Thank you!

I have a 034 Motorsports stud conversion and the wheels are cut to cone seat instead of ball seat, so my setup is very different from most.

I'm running my companies wheel lock system in black chrome, Gorilla part# 71643NBC. Gotta keep the wheels on the car!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

flipflp said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have a 034 Motorsports stud conversion and the wheels are cut to cone seat instead of ball seat, so my setup is very different from most.
> 
> I'm running my companies wheel lock system in black chrome, Gorilla part# 71643NBC. Gotta keep the wheels on the car!


Make that part nr easier with the link if possible.i have my rims and they dont fit my oem caps on the lugs so thinking to get something similar as yours.thanks


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Make that part nr easier with the link if possible.i have my rims and they dont fit my oem caps on the lugs so thinking to get something similar as yours.thanks


Here's everything I've got on the car now. Keep in mind I special requested my VMRs to be cut with a cone seat like BMWs use and not a ball seat like VW/Audi uses. Check your seats!

http://store.034motorsport.com/products/chassis-components/volkswagen/wheel-stud-m14x1-5.html (2" overall length, I'm not going to run anymore than a 5-6mm spacer ever)

http://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Autom...UTF8&qid=1391204364&sr=8-1&keywords=71643nbc\


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Didn't do it today....*

Didn't do it today, but heres my custom tag


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Wasn't today, but I got some pictures taken of my car  I'm a proud papa.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157640321431066/




Looks good man!!! I have seen those pix all over the web )

Im in process of selling my wheels. Shld happen any minute now, keep fingers crossed guys ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good man!!! I have seen those pix all over the web )
> 
> Im in process of selling my wheels. Shld happen any minute now, keep fingers crossed guys ))
> 
> ...


I know, my car is famous now haha. Thanks for the kind words!

Changing wheels like you change your underwear, I like it!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Acampbell128 said:


> Didn't do it today, but heres my custom tag


Dam that makes me laugh, "Gunther" was the nickname of a good friend of mine who died a few years back. When I think of him it makes me sad for about 5 seconds until I think of all the mad sh!te we used to get up to. 

Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Acampbell128 said:


> Didn't do it today, but heres my custom tag


Look familiar!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I know, my car is famous now haha. Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Changing wheels like you change your underwear, I like it!


I love it man, car looks dope!

I know the feeling. In the past year I've owned

-ASA GT1 19x8.5".
-Carlsson Evo 1/6 19x8.5".
-HRE 943R 20x9" and 20x10" staggered.
-Miro 111 19x9.5" square.
-Mercedes Alphards 18x8.5" and 18x9.5" staggered.

And of course the stock Phoenix 17x8's.

Wheel whore problems. :laugh:


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Just picked up the car with usp DP, neuspeed pflo intake, neuspeed turbo discharge pipe, and Revo stage 2 installed. Holy crap! Amazing to drive. I'm sure ill get 2mpg.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BSFatonovich said:


> Just picked up the car with usp DP, neuspeed pflo intake, neuspeed turbo discharge pipe, and Revo stage 2 installed. Holy crap! Amazing to drive. I'm sure ill get 2mpg.


All in one shot?u must have feel that difference


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BSFatonovich said:


> Just picked up the car with usp DP, neuspeed pflo intake, neuspeed turbo discharge pipe, and Revo stage 2 installed. Holy crap! Amazing to drive. I'm sure ill get 2mpg.


I bet that's a big change....car prolly feels like an animal now....congrats man :thumbup:


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

AZ_CC said:


> I bet that's a big change....car prolly feels like an animal now....congrats man :thumbup:




I had a stage 1 prior to the work today. The new makeup on the car is enthralling.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Wasn't today, but I got some pictures taken of my car  I'm a proud papa.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157640321431066/


goood stuff!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> Mines up front with the Audi Peelers. The other car was just sitting that parking lot as i drove by. So I turned in.


Nice man!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Workin*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Nice man! I love your wheels... my Wife's car has the same wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just about to pull the trigger in for some Sagitta! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Cars are looking great guys. I know I've been outta here for a while but I'm scheduled to do the turbo discharge pipe and my water meth kit this upcoming month.

By the way, I'm selling an Ingersoll Rand 2135PTIMAX impact gun with minimal use on it. If anyone knows impact guns, these are one of the best in the market. Follow this link to my thread and then click the link there to see the specs of this impact gun. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6902180

Whoever knows about these impact guns, they know whoever buys this is getting a hell of an deal. $250 O.B.O.

Pictures available upon request. It is in mint condition.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered some sparco pista's 18 x 8


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Put in my edu after Revo stage 2 and Spulen shifter. Both are AWESOME. Still have to install my down pipe so i'm sure it'll feel even better after that.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought a trigger wire for rear fogs looking to do the install today


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BSFatonovich said:


> I had a stage 1 prior to the work today. The new makeup on the car is enthralling.


Cool beans man :beer:



cleanmk2gti said:


> Cars are looking great guys. I know I've been outta here for a while but I'm scheduled to do the turbo discharge pipe and my water meth kit this upcoming month.
> 
> By the way, I'm selling an Ingersoll Rand 2135PTIMAX impact gun with minimal use on it. If anyone knows impact guns, these are one of the best in the market. Follow this link to my thread and then click the link there to see the specs of this impact gun.
> 
> ...


About dam time man!!!!!  hope ur feeling better man

P.s. I didn't know that was u that txt me the other day lol txt me again cuz I just got a new phone and lost all my numbers


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> I bought a trigger wire for rear fogs looking to do the install today


Nice man! Do you have the part number for the trigger wire? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sold my rotiforms!









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

betogli said:


> nice man! Do you have the part number for the trigger wire? :thumbup: :thumbup:


# 000 979 009 e


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Just ordered my led puddle lights and chrome trimmed a/c vents.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> # 000 979 009 e



Thanks man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Numitor said:


> Just ordered my led puddle lights and chrome trimmed a/c vents.


Where did you get the vents? Also, do you have a dyi for installing it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Felt like spending some money today. Ordered Carbon Fiber mirror covers, euro switch, red harness cover for coilpack connectors, euro cup holder.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> Felt like spending some money today. Ordered Carbon Fiber mirror covers, euro switch, red harness cover for coilpack connectors, euro cup holder.


Nice way to go man!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> Felt like spending some money today. Ordered Carbon Fiber mirror covers, euro switch, red harness cover for coilpack connectors, euro cup holder.


I hope u ordered the full replacement mirror caps.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Where did you get the vents? Also, do you have a dyi for installing it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aliexpress.
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ces-kit-35D-819-701-35D/909381_767253022.html

Was going to take some pics when installing. Looks relatively simple.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Aliexpress.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ces-kit-35D-819-701-35D/909381_767253022.html
> 
> Was going to take some pics when installing. Looks relatively simple.


EMAIL HIM ASAP. You ordered ones that dont illuminate, unless thats what you want
Here is same seller with ones that illuminate:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...ent-LED-Red-Light-3pcs-3AD-819/764544735.html 

you welcome


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> EMAIL HIM ASAP. You ordered ones that dont illuminate, unless thats what you want
> Here is same seller with ones that illuminate:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...ent-LED-Red-Light-3pcs-3AD-819/764544735.html
> 
> you welcome


I didn't want the illuminating ones. Thanks though.:thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Put some blue silicone hose on my catch can lines just to match the USP throttel hose and remove those ugly hoses that BSH provided.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

But illuminating ones are cheaper than the ones that dont? Woah

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Put some blue silicone hose on my catch can lines just to match the USP throttel hose and remove those ugly hoses that BSH provided.


Bravo, great looking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Put some blue silicone hose on my catch can lines just to match the USP throttel hose and remove those ugly hoses that BSH provided.


how do you like the uni cai? I'm thinking of switching to that one.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Numitor said:


> I didn't want the illuminating ones. Thanks though.:thumbup:


Why? I think the illuminated ones looks so classy... Especially at night. Although, what ever makes you happy :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks brother
Dunno man i had a forge wintake and i liked the noise o. That one.


----------



## Jess14 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I'm sure it's not exciting but, I changed the oil and replaced my low-beam headlight today. 
Needing to do a tune-up on her soon.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally got around to install the BSH intake.:thumbup: Can wait to get a Downpipe and Tune the 2.0T


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Finally got around to install the BSH intake.:thumbup: Can wait to get a Downpipe and Tune the 2.0T


Looks great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

My install of the stuff you are going to do was done on Friday, and I spent all weekend wasting gas and driving too fast. When you put it all in, the car is an absolute beast. Intake looks hot!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea that's the thing about these cars....they have great power potential with bolt ons and the stock turbo, and can still get great gas mileage when modded....but it's hard to keep off the gas though cuz it's soo much fun


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed, I remember when I use to get great gas MPG, not much anymore because I have a need for speed (plus Texas roads everyone speeds)


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

In good ol' PA, we got some snow...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Just ordered 3SDM 0.06
Am i the first one to get them for a CC? i havent seen any pics yet 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Used it for a backstop to our super bowl beerpong yesterday


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Just ordered 3SDM 0.06
> Am i the first one to get them for a CC? i havent seen any pics yet
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


You might be one of the first. I dig for photos all the time. I'm prob gonna pull the trigger on some too but bagged by spring is my next project...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ormally-introducing-the-19x8-5-and-19x10-0-06


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Used it for a backstop to our super bowl beerpong yesterday


Awesome pic... So much beauty on it! :beer: :beer:

On the other hand and IMO... The game sucked badly!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea that's the thing about these cars....they have great power potential with bolt ons and the stock turbo, and can still get great gas mileage when modded....but it's hard to keep off the gas though cuz it's soo much fun


+1, and it's harder to get better MPG if you have a bad *ss exhaust! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Today I drove my wife's car in a highway and could help my self on shifting from the steering wheels paddles!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome pic... So much beauty on it! :beer: :beer:
> 
> On the other hand and IMO... The game sucked badly!


Yeah i'm a big Bronco's fan and it's almost like they didn't even come to play. The entire fourth quarter I just went to play beer pong in the garage with friends because it wasn't worth watching. I have no idea how much more tragic it became and frankly I don't want to know.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Yeah i'm a big Bronco's fan and it's almost like they didn't even come to play. The entire fourth quarter I just went to play beer pong in the garage with friends because it wasn't worth watching. I have no idea how much more tragic it became and frankly I don't want to know.


I hear you Brother!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

stumbled upon this


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sex


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


>



hahaha, that exhaust.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> hahaha, that exhaust.


Wheels look ridiculous. Exhaust looks ridiculous. The 2 rediculouses are in opposite contexts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Slipped with the snow shovel and left a 1in long scratch on the lower rear bumper.. down to the primer... :facepalm::banghead::banghead:

Fingers crossed on my potential move to Tampa. So done with the north. Between the salt flying up at my car and chipping my windshield, the giant potholes bending my wheel/tire, and the shovel.. I'm convinced that you can't have anything nice in NJ. I will soon be changing over to 'MikeinFL' with any luck...


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*19s*

tried some 19s on...


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> stumbled upon this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Why? I think the illuminated ones looks so classy... Especially at night. Although, what ever makes you happy :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunno, just aren't feeling them. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

vwcc1 said:


> tried some 19s on...


I have always loved those VW Passat B6's wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> I have always loved those VW Passat B6's wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


might be offered on a B6 in mexico, but in europe and america, those are Audi A8 wheels (with VW caps of course).

I have a set that's sat in my living room for about a year now


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> might be offered on a B6 in mexico, but in europe and america, those are Audi A8 wheels (with VW caps of course).
> 
> I have a set that's sat in my living room for about a year now


Hi man,

Indeed it was an option for the VW Passat B6 V6 4Motion... So we don't have that many though!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Slipped with the snow shovel and left a 1in long scratch on the lower rear bumper.. down to the primer... :facepalm::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Fingers crossed on my potential move to Tampa. So done with the north. Between the salt flying up at my car and chipping my windshield, the giant potholes bending my wheel/tire, and the shovel.. I'm convinced that you can't have anything nice in NJ. I will soon be changing over to 'MikeinFL' with any luck...


I agree :thumbup:. I'm on eibachs and 18" wheels in NJ but when i move south i will go lower (coils) and 19" wheels.
No way i would have 19" wheels in NJ unless they are made of titanium


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Crubbed a wheel.:banghead::banghead::banghead:

















Slid into it avoiding someone in the snow. Happened yesterday.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Crubbed a wheel.:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really tell...just keep them dirty and no one will notice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Found this in the mail yesterday

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

1SikCC said:


> Guest2320 said:
> 
> 
> > stumbled upon this
> ...


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

KOWCC said:


> Can't really tell...just keep them dirty and no one will notice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me it is bad. Missing a lot of aluminum.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Just ordered 3SDM 0.06
> Am i the first one to get them for a CC? i havent seen any pics yet
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


If you ordered 19's then prolly yes. The .06 just got here and is fairly new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> If you ordered 19's then prolly yes. The .06 just got here and is fairly new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, 19s
Should be here by the end of the week. Too bad that chicago is supposed to get 22 inches of snow by sunday

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Yup, 19s
> Should be here by the end of the week. Too bad that chicago is supposed to get 22 inches of snow by sunday
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


22"? Isn't that you FTG? :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

FTG? What lok

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> FTG? What lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Installed Nuespeed Race springs. Ride is good for being a 2" drop. Still a bit of reverse rake, but it has only been 150 miles, so I am hoping for a bit more settling. 1 finger in the rear, and 2 in the front.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I do like how it looks, but yeah... It is reverse rake... And it's weird since it's the right application, right? Or did you used VW Golf MKV/MKVI springs' application?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Love how the Sagitta look in mate black, did you Plastidip it?


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

I think that it is pretty much impossible to not have rake unless you go coils since the fender gap is raked bone stock. While I am waiting to go air ride, these will do just fine. The wheels are stock 17" Phoenix dipped black and wrapped in Altimax Arctics. The plasti dip looks like ass quickly with all the salt around here but when clean, I like them for my winter set up.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

These arrived

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dubunderpar said:


> I think that it is pretty much impossible to not have rake unless you go coils since the fender gap is raked bone stock. While I am waiting to go air ride, these will do just fine. The wheels are stock 17" Phoenix dipped black and wrapped in Altimax Arctics. The plasti dip looks like ass quickly with all the salt around here but when clean, I like them for my winter set up.


Hi man,

I do like pretty much the look of your Phoenix mate black plastidipped wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Mantvis said:


> These arrived
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



Nice! 
I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter...

Do this just snap over existing, or do the mirrors need to be removed?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Nice!
> I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter...
> 
> Do this just snap over existing, or do the mirrors need to be removed?


Its a full replacement.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Nice!
> I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter...
> 
> Do this just snap over existing, or do the mirrors need to be removed?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6078138-Intro-Build-Thread

And yes these are a complete replacement of the oem caps

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> These arrived
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Ooohhhhh I want some of those badly :heart:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Dubunderpar said:


> ...1 finger in the rear, and 2 in the front.


Like a shocker? Lmao

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a top of the line impact gun at a great price let me know. Barely used. Can't beat the price for this monster.

 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6902180 

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Found more pictures


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Did my 40k service today.
Parts cost: $100
Working on your own car: priceless


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought this for the rear windshield


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did my 40k service today.
> Parts cost: $100
> Working on your own car: priceless


Was the dsg service included?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Bought this for the rear windshield


Lmao! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

And here it is haha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> And here it is haha


Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Bought this for the rear windshield





talja10 said:


> And here it is haha


LOL


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Was the dsg service included?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I have manual transmission. No service needed there. One more reason to love manual 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have manual transmission. No service needed there. One more reason to love manual
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ditto on the manual tranny ...:thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Just got my first ticket for tint on the fronts. Only 35% but NJ still needs to get paid. One more reason I hope my job in Tampa goes through... That and no front plate needed, nice weather all year and I get to have summer tires all the time.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just got my first ticket for tint on the fronts. Only 35% but NJ still needs to get paid. One more reason I hope my job in Tampa goes through... That and no front plate needed, nice weather all year and I get to have summer tires all the time.


Have you ever lived in Florida for any extended period of time? As a native I can tell you it may be better than Jersey but cops are still plentiful down there and they are bored as ****!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just got my first ticket for tint on the fronts. Only 35% but NJ still needs to get paid. One more reason I hope my job in Tampa goes through... That and no front plate needed, nice weather all year and I get to have summer tires all the time.





Where was it? I have 35% tint as well





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Where was it? I have 35% tint as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rt. 35 in Shrewsbury. I saw her pull out of the Dunkin Donuts (BIG SURPRISE) on the corner of 35 and Newman Springs. Followed me for half a mile, pulled me over, asked why she pulled me over. I honestly didn't think she could notice my tint at 11pm. I think the ticket will be like $47-55. 

My friend got pulled over by the same cop a couple years ago for the same exact tint. She must have a hatred for tinted windows. She looked a bit like a roller derby player that would perhaps drive a subaru outback with two big dogs in the back... if you catch my drift..  :laugh: No big deal, as long as it's not points I'm not too concerned. I never normally go that way for anything.



MrRline said:


> Have you ever lived in Florida for any extended period of time? As a native I can tell you it may be better than Jersey but cops are still plentiful down there and they are bored as ****!


I've been down about 5-6 times a year for much of my life, mostly for 1.5-2 week periods. Parents own a vacation home in Melbourne Beach, lots of family in West Palm area. Never had an issue down there, but I have noticed quite a few 'Sherriff' cars driving around with nothing to do. I'm sure the cops are bored in a lot of areas, but to me that's usually a good sign that it's a nice area. The best areas around here have the worst/most bored cops. I've been through less nice areas and the cops never bother me, even for blatant speeding (I slow down anyway). They're too busy busting drug rings/real criminals in those areas.

Also in FL, you guys have much, MUCH nicer roads than our neglected, salt covered, pothole roads. And no front plates for you guys. At least tint is legal all around, so it gives them less reason to mess with someone that's presumably within the speed limit and not RACECARing.

I know no state is perfect, but when you have to spend twice as much on housing ($225k+ barely gets you a dilapidated POS here), $6-8k/yr on property taxes, and deal with all the 'Jersey Shore' types for half the year, then awful cold/snow/ice/salt the other half.. FL or just about anywhere else warm looks so much better. Pizza here is decent I guess! :laugh::beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Rt. 35 in Shrewsbury. I saw her pull out of the Dunkin Donuts (BIG SURPRISE) on the corner of 35 and Newman Springs. Followed me for half a mile, pulled me over, asked why she pulled me over. I honestly didn't think she could notice my tint at 11pm. I think the ticket will be like $47-55.
> 
> My friend got pulled over by the same cop a couple years ago for the same exact tint. She must have a hatred for tinted windows. She looked a bit like a roller derby player that would perhaps drive a subaru outback with two big dogs in the back... if you catch my drift..  :laugh: No big deal, as long as it's not points I'm not too concerned. I never normally go that way for anything.
> 
> ...


 As long as you know what you're getting into. I know I had 4 tickets and about a dozen pull overs when I lived there. In AZ I can count them on one hand and i've never stopped driving the same way. FHP was always respectable but the county sheriff's were appauling in my town. They'd camp out down the street from bars and all sorts of other shady crap.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*I'm trying out these winter wheels Sparco Pista 18 x 8 on Conti Extreme DWs for now...

0.06 3sdm 19's coming soon*


image post


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> *I'm trying out these winter wheels Sparco Pista 18 x 8 on Conti Extreme DWs for now...
> 
> 0.06 3sdm 19's coming soon*
> 
> ...


Do like how they look! Have heard pretty good things about the Continental Extrme DWS.

Have a goo one,

Beto


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have manual transmission. No service needed there. One more reason to love manual
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Until you decide to go stg2... and realize you need a $2000 clutch upgrade... and that dsg's don't 😭

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Until you decide to go stg2... and realize you need a $2000 clutch upgrade... and that dsg's don't 😭
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I've been stage 2 for a while now and my stock clutch is still doing well

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*here is where I am at.*

The car-2013 candy whet cc 2.0t 6 speed mtm 
Alright so I have had the car for a few months and this is what has been done.
-apr stage 1&2 intake
-awe cat back 
- p3 gauge 
-other unrelated things .

I have a few things on its way 
-awe downpipe 
- diesel geek short shifter
- vw domes gel center cap stickers. 
-couple other things for looks

As soon as I get the dp I'm going to get it installed by zink auto house in grapevine Texas ( great place ) they are a unitronic dealer. And I am going to go stage 2. I'm not going to have the extra funds until next month so I'm going to just run the dp with stock software, I look foreword to feeling what the but dyno tells me.

So this is where YOU come in. What do I need to prepare for? Upgraded DV? Red r8 coil packs? Police radar? Upgraded clutch? 

Does anyone have any insight on the whole clutch controversy with state 2? I have about 8000 miles on the car 

If anyone has any insight on mods I should do next then also let me know?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

datsprite said:


> The car-2013 candy whet cc 2.0t 6 speed mtm
> Alright so I have had the car for a few months and this is what has been done.
> -apr stage 1&2 intake
> -awe cat back
> ...


Def a red coil pack to start with


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

gave it a nice well deserved bath


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> gave it a nice well deserved bath


Looks sweet man!

Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Def a red coil pack to start with


+1, plus some nice spark plugs gapped to 0.028! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> +1, plus some nice spark plugs gapped to 0.028! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Is that the gap i should have for my uni stage 1+?
Also what plugs would you recommend? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I finally set-up an appt for my tint.

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a touch less car wash


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Is that the gap i should have for my uni stage 1+?
> Also what plugs would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I got the NGK Iridium plugs for my car when I went on Stage 1+ Uni and the shop that I went too said that the plugs don't need to be gapped. They should be good to go straight out of the box. The shop that I went to btw, is a VW, Audi, BMW specialty shop and they know their stuff :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Decided to change the wimpy leds in my housing to bigger ones.

From this 









To this


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Decided to change the wimpy leds in my housing to bigger ones.
> 
> From this
> 
> ...



It looks meaner man! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Did you swapped them without having to open the headlights?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Is that the gap i should have for my uni stage 1+?
> Also what plugs would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


My car has an Unitronic Stage II with HPFP file!

APR's recommend NGK PFR7B for their Stage II+



van33 said:


> I got the NGK Iridium plugs for my car when I went on Stage 1+ Uni and the shop that I went too said that the plugs don't need to be gapped. They should be good to go straight out of the box. The shop that I went to btw, is a VW, Audi, BMW specialty shop and they know their stuff :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, for sure that must apply for Unitronic's Stage I with HPFP File!

Some vendors sell their spark plugs already gapped!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks meaner man! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Did you swapped them without having to open the headlights?


Yeah I had to open them up again, but it was easier this time.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Re-installed the wire for my rear fogs and footwell lights that the dealer disconnected back last year. Now to install my factory dash vent wiring and clean and wax the car.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Decided to change the wimpy leds in my housing to bigger ones.


New lights look good man :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Re-installed the wire for my rear fogs and footwell lights that the dealer disconnected back last year. Now to install my factory dash vent wiring and clean and wax the car.


Did you of the illuminated dash vent retrofit? In planning to do that too. Any DIYs that you know of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I did all of it myself. I bought the factory harness and have yet to swap it out.

Here is a diy:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5279760-Illuminated-Vents-Retrofit-Finally-Done!/page1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Since im in Puero Morales, i cldnt do $hit w cc but its always on my mind,
So Got myself da very custom VW keychain frm 50 pesos coin.. Very custom  hehe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Since im in Puero Morales, i cldnt do $hit w cc but its always on my mind,
> So Got myself da very custom VW keychain frm 50 pesos coin.. Very custom  hehe
> 
> 
> ...


where is mine???


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Since im in Puero Morales, i cldnt do $hit w cc but its always on my mind,
> So Got myself da very custom VW keychain frm 50 pesos coin.. Very custom  hehe
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Have fun


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Had to deal with the iceberg situation in Chiberia -.-










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Had to deal with the iceberg situation in Chiberia -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's become more important to dodge those than potholes recently. Don't wanna go down like the Titanic...


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

My car was just taken

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Taken? Stolen? What?!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

...to get tinted. The guy couldn't do it here so he decided to take the car to his place to do it. I asked for the front windshield to be done, but he wasn't comfortable doing it. I'm going to have to go get it done elsewhere

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> ...to get tinted. The guy couldn't do it here so he decided to take the car to his place to do it. I asked for the front windshield to be done, but he wasn't comfortable doing it. I'm going to have to go get it done elsewhere
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


If you get the windshield tinted, aren't you going to get a ticket and get an order to remove it?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> If you get the windshield tinted, aren't you going to get a ticket and get an order to remove it?


Not really. In my area we rarely get pulled over for tint. On my mkiii I had the windshield with 20% on it and I never got pulled over for it. This one I'm thinking if doing at like 60-70% just enough to block the sun but not have it dark

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Gas door wouldn't unlock this morning, tried de-icing it and prying it open with a credit card. It was 10 degrees out and I had to get to work. ****er broke in half. I ****in' hate this car... :facepalm:


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

figured i'd ask here instead of starting a new thread

does anyone know if the bluetooth module is integrated into the rns 315 or is it separate on a 2013 r-line?

tia


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Spax MC said:


> figured i'd ask here instead of starting a new thread
> 
> does anyone know if the bluetooth module is integrated into the rns 315 or is it separate on a 2013 r-line?
> 
> tia


It most be integrated. Do you have a fin external antenna in your VW Passat CC?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Gas door wouldn't unlock this morning, tried de-icing it and prying it open with a credit card. It was 10 degrees out and I had to get to work. ****er broke in half. I ****in' hate this car... :facepalm:


Did your car broke your credit car? Or was the gas lid broken by you pulling it out? I could bet it was the first option!

You should piss your car's gas lid to unfrozen it! LOL

Really that sucks man! ;(


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Gas door wouldn't unlock this morning, tried de-icing it and prying it open with a credit card. It was 10 degrees out and I had to get to work. ****er broke in half. I ****in' hate this car... :facepalm:


Open the trunk, theres that shelf on the right side, and theres a door to get to the quarter panel, put your hand in there and youll find a linkage... pull on it, the linkage hoped out if the gaslid actuator. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Spax MC said:


> figured i'd ask here instead of starting a new thread
> 
> does anyone know if the bluetooth module is integrated into the rns 315 or is it separate on a 2013 r-line?
> 
> tia


The bluetooth module is integrated into all RNS-315 units. You would need a separate one for RCD and RNS-510 models however.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Open the trunk, theres that shelf on the right side, and theres a door to get to the quarter panel, put your hand in there and youll find a linkage... pull on it, the linkage hoped out if the gaslid actuator.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Pretty nice tip!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Open the trunk, theres that shelf on the right side, and theres a door to get to the quarter panel, put your hand in there and youll find a linkage... pull on it, the linkage hoped out if the gaslid actuator.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


A day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

3SDM 0.06 came in!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> 3SDM 0.06 came in!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Sweet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cleaned Catch Can. First time after i put it on... 










Ewww


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

That junk is really disgusting! How long ago did you install the catch can? Did you have to remove the catch can to drain it?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

notamechanic said:


> A day late and a dollar short.


Ordered the factory 'Gas Door Delete' option I see... :laugh:

That sucks. Is the mechanism that attaches to the door still working/intact?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Cleaned Catch Can. First time after i put it on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like you put mayo in the microwave.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Here they are in size 19!!!!










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Here they are in size 19!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get a square set or staggered? when are you going to install them, cant wait to see them on! congrats!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes square set, with me being awfully low on coils didnt want to risk 10 inch width..
As soon as the ****ty chicago weather goes away

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My car was just taken


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Here they are in size 19!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Lol. I got it back. My tint guy came and picked it up and tinted the Windows and brought it back home

Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Lol. I got it back. My tint guy came and picked it up and tinted the Windows and brought it back home
> 
> Sent from inside my Spaceship coupe!!


Unless the windshield, right?

Upload some pics man!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Ordered the factory 'Gas Door Delete' option I see... :laugh:
> 
> That sucks. Is the mechanism that attaches to the door still working/intact?


Gee, I hope so. I guess we will find out when I decide to shell out the $100 it costs for a plastic gas door. :facepalm:



Mantvis said:


> Yes square set, with me being awfully low on coils didnt want to risk 10 inch width..
> As soon as the ****ty chicago weather goes away
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna run 20x10" out back this year so I'll let you know how it goes if you decide to upgrade. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Gee, I hope so. I guess we will find out when I decide to shell out the $100 it costs for a plastic gas door. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna run 20x10" out back this year so I'll let you know how it goes if you decide to upgrade. :thumbup:


Heres 21x10



















Inside clearance 









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Heres 21x10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offset in that pic?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

here's 20x10 et45


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> here's 20x10 et45


Tire size as well?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That junk is really disgusting! How long ago did you install the catch can? Did you have to remove the catch can to drain it?


Can was on a car for like 4-5 weeks... I didnt have to remove.. Tauland found this great tool and it totally worked


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Tire size as well?


235/35/20, i think a 245/35/20 will fit without rubbing. maybe even a 255/30/20


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are a few quick pictures of the lady with her windows tinted. I have to get the windshield done next week at the dealership. He said he needs the stealership to take off the mirror so he can work around the rain sensor. For now all he did was a small strip to help with the sun. 












Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I also rinsed her off this morning because of all of the spray residue that was left on the car after the tint was applied. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good....BUT
[/URL


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


>


LOL


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Here are a few quick pictures of the lady with her windows tinted. I have to get the windshield done next week at the dealership. He said he needs the stealership to take off the mirror so he can work around the rain sensor. For now all he did was a small strip to help with the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take off mirror? why dont just cut film and wrap around? My guy made a little cut that you can not even see!!! Dont take off mirror, bro!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> here's 20x10 et45


Sweet! Are these R-Line tail lights or did you darkened them?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Can was on a car for like 4-5 weeks... I didnt have to remove.. Tauland found this great tool and it totally worked


Pretty nice tool! I need one! Badly!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you need to connect a hose to it? Or is it long enough to reach the bottom of the can?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Do you need to connect a hose to it? Or is it long enough to reach the bottom of the can?


yes you do need to connect hose to it, it comes w it. I got it from walmart under 4 bux!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cant stop!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet! Are these R-Line tail lights or did you darkened them?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Beto


Hey beto! No tint, I painted the housing and reflectors from the inside black. So I guess R-line replicas lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Hey beto! No tint, I painted the housing and reflectors from the inside black. So I guess R-line replicas lol


Guest,

It looks pretty awesome! Congrats and nice work!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> yes you do need to connect hose to it, it comes w it. I got it from walmart under 4 bux!


Sweet, my Wife's by now at San Antonio Texas... Perfect timing to get a pair of these! I was about to order them for $8.00 each plus shipping unless I bought 4 of them! We're these in the car detailing section of Walmart Store?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Cant stop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet! My wife has the same on her VW CC.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good....BUT
> [/URL




Yes I know. I still have my springs waiting to be installed. Waiting on good weather. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

Installed today:

- gfb dv+
- autotech cai
- red top coil packs
- NGK plugs
- unitronic stage 1+

It's like a brand new car!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

finally ordered a personal plate


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> finally ordered a personal plate


Congrats brother!!! Happy for you! Pretty cool choice )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If anyone is interested in purchasing a wheel like the one pictured below (my wheel) please PM me. It will be brand new, red stitch, full controls, paddle shifters, AND airbag. I'm working with a supplier on brining batch of these to the US.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

KOWCC said:


> If anyone is interested in purchasing a wheel like the one pictured below (my wheel) please PM me. It will be brand new, red stitch, full controls, paddle shifters, AND airbag. I'm working with a supplier on brining batch of these to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way to get the gray stitched one?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I can ask bro, grey is super super rare. He has black but those are $300 more!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I can ask bro, grey is super super rare. He has black but those are $300 more!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on a price, i might b interested

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> Depending on a price, i might b interested
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'd be interested in a black stitched wheel


----------



## manythings (Nov 7, 2013)

Also interested in the wheel depending on price. Any chance for a non multifunction or right side control only?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> If anyone is interested in purchasing a wheel like the one pictured below (my wheel) please PM me. It will be brand new, red stitch, full controls, paddle shifters, AND airbag. I'm working with a supplier on brining batch of these to the US.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmm could be interested, I've been shopping but I'd be more interested buying a wheel/airbag combo from a trusted source :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Here they are in size 19!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the set put on the car please, kind sir?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> Pics of the set put on the car please, kind sir?


Wayy too cold outside :/

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

As of now the wheels I will be able to get are with all the options, just like in the pic and will be around $600 shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Cant stop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Did you ever end up tracking down one of those stormtrooper helmets?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> As of now the wheels I will be able to get are with all the options, just like in the pic and will be around $600 shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your PM bro.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Did you ever end up tracking down one of those stormtrooper helmets?


Nope... I gave up! I shld get one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd be interested in a wheel minus the paddles shifters because I have a real car. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I'd be interested in a wheel minus the paddles shifters because I have a real car.
> 
> 
> Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


A real car? Are you sure it's not a race car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> A real car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, the real manly ones you have to shift. I'll just be over here with my launch control and millisecond shifts...

BACK TO THE STEERING WHEEL: You're saying $600 shipped WITH an airbag...sign me the hell up! Is that any color stitching?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys, I don't want you to waste your time and mine..

I don't know why this is soo confusing....per my original post and one additional post later, I summarized what I can offer at this time. Wheel with red stitch, paddles, airbag, full controls for a about $600 shipped. 

I can't do no paddles ( for the real car drivers who think thy are the shiznit, I can't do airbag alone, I can't replace paddles with eject buttons, or rocket launchers, I can't do the water jet option that will rinse your a$$ while driving.......just a straight wheel with what I mentioned earlier.......

Peace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Nope... I gave up! I shld get one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


I Love my stormtrooper helmet!!! Lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Guys, I don't want you to waste your time and mine..
> 
> ( for the real car drivers who think thy are the shiznit, I can't do airbag alone, I can't replace paddles with eject buttons, or rocket launchers, I can't do the water jet option that will rinse your a$$ while driving.......just a straight wheel with what I mentioned earlier.......
> 
> ...


Stop picking to my stickers


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PGZee said:


> I Love my stormtrooper helmet!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Wana send me one? as an appreciation for all great info i supplied you with?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Stop picking to my stickers


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> A real car? Are you sure it's not a race car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes a real car Kareem lol. My race car even has racing stripes on it. 



flipflp said:


> You know, the real manly ones you have to shift. I'll just be over here with my launch control and millisecond shifts...
> 
> BACK TO THE STEERING WHEEL: You're saying $600 shipped WITH an airbag...sign me the hell up! Is that any color stitching?


Wow you have launch control? And you can shift in milliseconds? You must be talented. Kareem, I'm guessing this guy has the race car not me. My car is too slow and can't shift fast enough nor can it get off the line fast enough. I can't compete with launch control. That's way too advanced for me lol. 

Hey flipflp, I can't compete with that. You are now crowned king of the race cars. I bow to you...lol

Now back to the steering wheel. I'll take one with green stitching and paddle shifters. I'll just wire the paddle shifters up so that the right side throws out oil behind me to slow down the police and that the left side will used to drop tacks behind me to render the real race cars useless when they are trying to catch up to me. 

But honestly speaking guys, I didn't know that the steering wheel could only come one way. Good luck with the purchase everyone. I hope you guys get a great deal. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck
Finding that wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Guys, I don't want you to waste your time and mine..
> 
> I don't know why this is soo confusing....per my original post and one additional post later, I summarized what I can offer at this time. Wheel with red stitch, paddles, airbag, full controls for a about $600 shipped.
> 
> ...


My apologies, you had said "all options" and I took that as meaning different stitching like had been asked before. I gotcha, but it doesn't look like it matters much now  Sorry if I was part of the problem.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Serious buyers who are interested, PM me, I won't be reading the forum for requests , a total waste of my time , just PMs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Kareem don't be like that. It was all just fun and games. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just messen


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I was really interested but you know I prefer 3 pedals over 2!


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I was really interested but you know I prefer 3 pedals over 2!
> 
> 
> Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


I've asked the seller for no paddles...let's see what he says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> A real car? Are you sure it's not a race car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That must not be it, real race cars are automatic because they shift faster than any human ever could.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Uh, have you never watched a nascar race? They are definitely stick. Have you ever seen me drive? Im the STIG and the STIG loves manual. LOL

I think youll notice that most race cars are stick shift. And I think if you were to poll race car drivers they would probably prefer manual over automatic.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

DSG FTW!!!!!

all others fail, especially manual


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> finally ordered a personal plate



Looks awesome man! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks awesome man! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


The beto :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Uh, have you never watched a nascar race? They are definitely stick. Have you ever seen me drive? Im the STIG and the STIG loves manual. LOL
> 
> I think youll notice that most race cars are stick shift. And I think if you were to poll race car drivers they would probably prefer manual over automatic.


Nascar is for kids.... 

F1 is for men and they dnt use dildo to shift!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Uh, have you never watched a nascar race? They are definitely stick. Have you ever seen me drive? Im the STIG and the STIG loves manual. LOL
> 
> I think youll notice that most race cars are stick shift. And I think if you were to poll race car drivers they would probably prefer manual over automatic.


Yeah I am sure you are the Stig driving around a four cylinder FWD sedan. Wow. Such racecar.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> The beto :beer:


Yeah! That'll be my vanity plate! LOL


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Guys, I don't want you to waste your time and mine..
> 
> I don't know why this is soo confusing....per my original post and one additional post later, I summarized what I can offer at this time. Wheel with red stitch, paddles, airbag, full controls for a about $600 shipped.
> 
> ...


I'm down, how many do you need for this to happen? you should make a list, prolly start a new thread a post the link?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Dilemma, tires for 3SMD 0.06.or the GLI steering wheel

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> Yeah I am sure you are the Stig driving around a four cylinder FWD sedan. Wow. Such racecar.


Have you never witnessed him drive a 4banger with fwd?


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the GTI forum... kids cant grow up..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Guys, I don't want you to waste your time and mine..
> 
> I don't know why this is soo confusing....per my original post and one additional post later, I summarized what I can offer at this time. Wheel with red stitch, paddles, airbag, full controls for a about $600 shipped.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

best vday gift EVER!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Welcome to the GTI forum... kids cant grow up..
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Nah, the GTI forum is more entertaining. This forum needs more umph. Keep it going guys :thumbup:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

"An unexpected retrofit project"
I stumbled upon a guy selling new bixenon headlights with ballasts for awesome price. I couldn't say no to it :laugh:

Can't wait for a warm weather to get this project started


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dropped her off at the body shop to get the roof fixed, ice fell on it and put six nice little dings on the roof :banghead:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mEed said:


> best vday gift EVER!


Nice!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> "An unexpected retrofit project"
> I stumbled upon a guy selling new bixenon headlights with ballasts for awesome price. I couldn't say no to it :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait for a warm weather to get this project started


Awesome! maybe we can work on them when you move down to Austin!


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got my euro switch from ebay installed, no VAG COM, since i like the DRL (LED) on when in auto and i dont care about rear fogs, you dont really need them here in Cali


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Awesome! maybe we can work on them when you move down to Austin!





i think i will do that before i get there, but we can work on my taillights. I really like the way you tinted your taillights.
Btw i booked my house hunting trim yesterday. I will be there last week of march for 5 days





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Welcome to the GTI forum... kids cant grow up..
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I know you're not referring to me. I may joke around a lot but I'm nowhere close to being a kid. And if this message was not aimed at me, then my apologies. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> i think i will do that before i get there, but we can work on my taillights. I really like the way you tinted your taillights.
> Btw i booked my house hunting trim yesterday. I will be there last week of march for 5 days
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! well can't wait to see how they turn out! For sure we will have to work on those tails, and if you want to get lunch or a beer wile your down, PM me a few days before you come and we'll exchange numbers!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

For those of you that knew my issues with water/meth I have now got that corrected. I ended up running all sorts of tests and even ordered specific moisture paper for leak testing. No leaks. I replaced the system check valve with a solenoid. This solved all the issues. Not longer on pump onset am I bogging or having misfires. Car drives fine. thru car on dyno and found out I have a boost leak. I was not making as much power as expected. Where the AWE TOP connects to stock boost hose I have a leak. I will either switch back to stock TOP or replace it with a better fitting one. Good news is I had little timing pull and everything else was smooth on the charts minus me making less boost than requested.

Hopefully I can get everything buttoned up soon and leak free so that I can just onto the dyno again soon.

Thanks to AU Tuning for the continual support.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> For those of you that knew my issues with water/meth I have now got that corrected. I ended up running all sorts of tests and even ordered specific moisture paper for leak testing. No leaks. I replaced the system check valve with a solenoid. This solved all the issues. Not longer on pump onset am I bogging or having misfires. Car drives fine. thru car on dyno and found out I have a boost leak. I was not making as much power as expected. Where the AWE TOP connects to stock boost hose I have a leak. I will either switch back to stock TOP or replace it with a better fitting one. Good news is I had little timing pull and everything else was smooth on the charts minus me making less boost than requested.
> 
> Hopefully I can get everything buttoned up soon and leak free so that I can just onto the dyno again soon.
> 
> Thanks to AU Tuning for the continual support.


nice!

i still need to pick up the lug covers and the tool from you lol. Will text you soon.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

moved it inside... 20 inches of snow fell on our lot yesterday :laugh:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

No snow in Texas ...down at the beach


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> No snow in Texas ...down at the beach


Man your car looks absolutely awesome! Is that pic at Galveston? :beer:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks dude!! Yeah, on the seawall.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Thanks dude!! Yeah, on the seawall.


A nice place to be... enjoy your Weekend! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> No snow in Texas ...down at the beach


:heart:


----------



## catalyn21 (Oct 23, 2009)

Simple and funny mod

Garbage vw bag


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

New wheels  and plasti dip off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> New wheels  and plasti dip off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking good man.... are those NICHE wheels??


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> looking good man.... are those NICHE wheels??


Thanks, they are PIAA wheels, those are discontinued so makes them a little more special  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> Thanks, they are PIAA wheels, those are discontinued so makes them a little more special  lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PIAA wheels?? ...eheh


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im thinking about buying TPMS sensors for my 3sdm wheels, question is how do i know which ones to get?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Im thinking about buying TPMS sensors for my 3sdm wheels, question is how do i know which ones to get?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


You can call tirerack and tell them what yr make and model car you have and they will tell you which frequency your sensor is. You can then buy from them or hunt for a deal.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> You can call tirerack and tell them what yr make and model car you have and they will tell you which frequency your sensor is. You can then buy from them or hunt for a deal.


+1, I bought a wheel/tire combo from them some years ago and I asked I wanted them with TPMS'.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

my car got a pic up in Performance VW magazine from when I was drag racing at Socal Euro car show....I'm pretty stoked about it!!!! 

Thx for the heads up on this Chris!!!(SWORD):beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> my car got a pic up in Performance VW magazine from when I was drag racing at Socal Euro car show....I'm pretty stoked about it!!!!
> 
> Thx for the heads up on this Chris!!!(SWORD):beer:




Sweet man! I have always wanted to get a pic of my car in Performance VW!

Congrats on that awesome VW CC!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! I have always wanted to get a pic of my car in Performance VW!
> 
> Congrats on that awesome VW CC!


Thx for the kind words Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx for the kind words Beto


:beer: :beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> "An unexpected retrofit project"
> I stumbled upon a guy selling new bixenon headlights with ballasts for awesome price. I couldn't say no to it :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait for a warm weather to get this project started


Woot! Very nice


----------



## ballinnnn24 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Clear Bra for my baby!*

I was always hearing about this thing called clear bra but was never really interested in it. A few friends began telling me how important it is to have it on my car since i live in LA. Well i did some research and found out if i don't want to worry about rock chips destroying my cars paint, maybe i should get it. I found this place locally in (Southern California) Tarzana California called Unique Auto films. The guys at the shop helped me decide on what type of clear bra i should put on my car. Decided on putting a full Xpel ultimate package on which included my full hood, full fenders, bumper, and rear trunk ledge. Reason i decided on this was because a lot of the streets here are being renovated and/or are just filled with rock pebbles. Also i like to take frequent trips through canyons and to Vegas. It has been about a week since the install and I tested it out by hitting the canyons. I must say this install was amazing for my car. Highly recommend getting clear bra on any car!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ballinnnn24 said:


> I was always hearing about this thing called clear bra but was never really interested in it. A few friends began telling me how important it is to have it on my car since i live in LA. Well i did some research and found out if i don't want to worry about rock chips destroying my cars paint, maybe i should get it. I found this place locally in (Southern California) Tarzana California called Unique Auto films. The guys at the shop helped me decide on what type of clear bra i should put on my car. Decided on putting a full Xpel ultimate package on which included my full hood, full fenders, bumper, and rear trunk ledge. Reason i decided on this was because a lot of the streets here are being renovated and/or are just filled with rock pebbles. Also i like to take frequent trips through canyons and to Vegas. It has been about a week since the install and I tested it out by hitting the canyons. I must say this install was amazing for my car. Highly recommend getting clear bra on any car!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Nice info man!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Not mine, but someone went all out


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Not mine, but someone went all out


This is the first time I see that rear fender and diffuser as well as the moded front fender with air vents.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Not mine, but someone went all out


Honestly, that could look a lot worse.


----------



## c_mancuyas8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Got the window tinted. Put in charge pipe and turbo outlet pipes. Seems like theres some discussion on whether or not theres any power gains from these. I definitely think there is a power increase and I can hear the turbo spool much louder than before!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah man! Indeed I feel the same way regarding to the discharge pipe and throttle pipe... But I don't a before/after dyno performed on the same day of performing these mods.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

c_mancuyas8 said:


> Got the window tinted. Put in charge pipe and turbo outlet pipes. Seems like theres some discussion on whether or not theres any power gains from these. I definitely think there is a power increase and I can hear the turbo spool much louder than before!


How much oil/grease/gunk was inside the pipes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

c_mancuyas8 said:


> Got the window tinted. Put in charge pipe and turbo outlet pipes. Seems like theres some discussion on whether or not theres any power gains from these. I definitely think there is a power increase and I can hear the turbo spool much louder than before!


Which brand pipes did you go with?


----------



## c_mancuyas8 (Jan 21, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> How much oil/grease/gunk was inside the pipes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


There wasnt as much as I expected but it wasnt prety either. Has anyone put a catch can on yet? Id like to see how they did it.







trutech74 said:


> Which brand pipes did you go with?


Aspec ($140 for both on ebay). Im not sure if this is the same company Ive dealt with in the past but Ive bought parts from them in my 240 days and they were always great quality. (clean welds, fit, etc)


----------



## Trek2422 (Aug 5, 2013)

I plastic dipped my grill. Not the best job ( first time) but it looks so much better...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Not mine, but someone went all out


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

430.00 for DSG service and oil change -argh!! 

And also made my wheel a bit more brighter.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Trek2422 said:


> I plastic dipped my grill. Not the best job ( first time) but it looks so much better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Finally put red coil in....... it's been too cold in NY I had enough of snow.... and now I gotta deal with pothole.......










and I got me New toy This year... 
I gotta do little odds and ends.... does anyone know I can get inspection done around Nassau County? just plug in Computer and run test that's all I need.... since it's too Low and every place I went, they won't do it...









So I'm still trying to finshing the catchcan setup and DIY for more reasonable price..... that's next for CC and most of the funds will going towards the truck for now..... CC will be my daily


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Trek2422 said:


> I plastic dipped my grill. Not the best job ( first time) but it looks so much better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less chrome is :thumbup:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*New Mods!*

Snowing 5-8inches here in Chicago, but that didn't stop me from getting my GFB DV+, and my brushed aluminum side view mirror covers installed!!

I couldn't really push it, because of the weather but cant wait for the snow to melt!..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DasCC said:


> Less chrome is :thumbup:


+1, less is more!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mEed said:


> Snowing 5-8inches here in Chicago, but that didn't stop me from getting my GFB DV+, and my brushed aluminum side view mirror covers installed!!
> 
> I couldn't really push it, because of the weather but cant wait for the snow to melt!..



Dude,

I do like it! Are the side view mirror covers made out of real aluminum?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Plowing session after Chicago snow storm.. when driving all i could think in my head was "hope the bumper did not break"

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Drove around downtown this weekend, got boxed in by crappy city drivers as a massive pothole appeared in front of me. Couldn't maneuver to the sides because of median and dumb*(#)@ who couldn't stay in the right hand lane (was hugging the centerline), and I had a rusted minivan breathing down my ass.

Went in for a visual inspection, some damage but the tire is fine. Going back tomorrow to get it up on the lift to doublecheck the suspension and get a second opinion on the ride-ability. Might be springing for a new wheel... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> Drove around downtown this weekend, got boxed in by crappy city drivers as a massive pothole appeared in front of me. Couldn't maneuver to the sides because of median and dumb*(#)@ who couldn't stay in the right hand lane (was hugging the centerline), and I had a rusted minivan breathing down my ass.
> 
> Went in for a visual inspection, some damage but the tire is fine. Going back tomorrow to get it up on the lift to doublecheck the suspension and get a second opinion on the ride-ability. Might be springing for a new wheel... :banghead::banghead::banghead:



That really sucks man!


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Well my wifes CC just got a new transmission!

2010 2.0T sport with 61000 car would intermittently not go into reverse and clunked into 1st. Now this car is like a damn dream. I just wish the headlights weren't so yellow (My car is GTI w/bi-xenons)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

VTECeateR said:


> Well my wifes CC just got a new transmission!
> 
> 2010 2.0T sport with 61000 car would intermittently not go into reverse and clunked into 1st. Now this car is like a damn dream. I just wish the headlights weren't so yellow (My car is GTI w/bi-xenons)


Isn't it amazing what replacing the trans does. Mine is miles better than it was when I first bought the car. It's like they updated something or something has changed that makes it a bit smoother/ more responsive. Even my wife noticed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sold my savannahs and shopping for new wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Drove around downtown this weekend, got boxed in by crappy city drivers as a massive pothole appeared in front of me. Couldn't maneuver to the sides because of median and dumb*(#)@ who couldn't stay in the right hand lane (was hugging the centerline), and I had a rusted minivan breathing down my ass.
> 
> Went in for a visual inspection, some damage but the tire is fine. Going back tomorrow to get it up on the lift to doublecheck the suspension and get a second opinion on the ride-ability. Might be springing for a new wheel... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Hope it's ok man. Yeah I feel like a drunk trying to dodge what I can here in Columbus. We have some over a foot deep .... it's ridiculous. I've blown 2 tires on the cruiser already. Keep calling to report the pot holes but they can't keep up. Hopefully winter ends soon! Stay safe man!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Sold my savannahs and shopping for new wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Violaaas


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Violaaas


Super excited...... :laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Sold my savannahs and shopping for new wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


what are you getting to replace them?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Wheelgate Update!

Had them put it up on a lift today, significant wobble in the wheel I suspected as having hit the pothole, slight wobble in two others. Wheel straightening service is coming out to attempt a fix, if not, I get replacements that are covered. Only bad news is that Achtuning isn't getting a shipment in until around late March, so I might hobble around for a bit more if they can't get the wheels straightened out.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> Wheelgate Update!
> 
> Had them put it up on a lift today, significant wobble in the wheel I suspected as having hit the pothole, slight wobble in two others. Wheel straightening service is coming out to attempt a fix, if not, I get replacements that are covered. Only bad news is that Achtuning isn't getting a shipment in until around late March, so I might hobble around for a bit more if they can't get the wheels straightened out.


You have a 2013 like me. Check your spare. You likely have a full size matching alloy. Put that on until you get a repaired/replacement wheel.

Edit: Nvm, just realized you have aftermarket 19s.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DasCC said:


> what are you getting to replace them?


You dnt want surprise? )))) 




ORDERED Set of NEW TPMS for new setup


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> You have a 2013 like me. Check your spare. You likely have a full size matching alloy. Put that on until you get a repaired/replacement wheel.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, just realized you have aftermarket 19s.


:thumbup: I appreciate the attempt regardless!


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

MrRline said:


> Isn't it amazing what replacing the trans does. Mine is miles better than it was when I first bought the car. It's like they updated something or something has changed that makes it a bit smoother/ more responsive. Even my wife noticed.


SIGNIFICANTLY smoother.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude,
> 
> I do like it! Are the side view mirror covers made out of real aluminum?


no sir they still are plastic but OEM! these feel heavy duty and i love them!


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Pirelli Sottozero 3*

Bought a new set of rims and winter tires today. Still have Michelin Primacy MXM4 for summer but they weren't good enough for the snow we've been having.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres a tease 

Question, if i deleted my cat, would O2 spacer be enough for the car to not throw CEL?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Installed some OEM Interlagos


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Heres a tease
> 
> Question, if i deleted my cat, would O2 spacer be enough for the car to not throw CEL?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I did that and now even eith high flow vat i have the light on and i have rai spacer at the smallest bit and still light comes on.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

talja10 said:


> I did that and now even eith high flow vat i have the light on and i have rai spacer at the smallest bit and still light comes on.


What ya think would be needed to not have a cel?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a spacer but mot lucky some others are goid my 2012 no


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Installed some OEM Interlagos


Do like them pretty much! These are the polished version, right? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Will be ordering the Center Sport Comfort and Y pipe from Supersprint.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like them pretty much! These are the polished version, right? :thumbup: :thumbup:



ETKA calls them brilliant chrome but they're not IMO :screwy:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> ETKA calls them brilliant chrome but they're not IMO :screwy:


Yeah, indeed they aren't! LOL
A year ago I bought a set of used Interlagos from a friend and took them to a Friend's shop to get that awesome "brilliant chrome" finish by polishing them! I like them a lot even they aren't everybody's cup of tea!










Sorry for the crappy, awful contrast cellphone pic! LOL


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah, indeed they aren't! LOL
> A year ago I bought a set of used Interlagos from a friend and took them to a Friend's shop to get that awesome "brilliant chrome" finish by polishing them! I like them a lot even they aren't everybody's cup of tea!
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

I'm one of those 'other' types, couldn't get 'em off the car fast enough....


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm one of those 'other' types, couldn't get 'em off the car fast enough....


LOL


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


>


oh my! what lip is that?!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah, indeed they aren't! LOL
> A year ago I bought a set of used Interlagos from a friend and took them to a Friend's shop to get that awesome "brilliant chrome" finish by polishing them! I like them a lot even they aren't everybody's cup of tea!
> 
> 
> ...


Those are different than mine. Yours are called burnished aluminum. Mine look like this


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Those are different than mine. Yours are called burnished aluminum. Mine look like this



Got it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

mEed said:


> oh my! what lip is that?!


I made it yesterday. not sure how to feel about it.

A. Modify it more
B. Leave it the way it is
C. Trash the whole Idea


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> I made it yesterday. not sure how to feel about it.
> 
> A. Modify it more
> B. Leave it the way it is
> C. Trash the whole Idea


Looks very interesting.. I thnk it flows pretty well with your other cosmetic mods...!!! Ur staying unique, as always bro!


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just got my first ticket for tint on the fronts. Only 35% but NJ still needs to get paid. One more reason I hope my job in Tampa goes through... That and no front plate needed, nice weather all year and I get to have summer tires all the time.


Tampa roads aren't so great lol. And they're doing construction f*king everywhere. Judging by their progress it'll be a while till it's done. But tint is a secondary offense herer and I've never been ticketed for my 5%; I've been pulled over 5 times while having it but only called out on it once


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> I made it yesterday. not sure how to feel about it.
> 
> A. Modify it more
> B. Leave it the way it is
> C. Trash the whole Idea


If you're on the fence about it....

Consider cutting it back to stick out less from the rest of the lines? Right now it's looking pretty aggressive to me, and that aggression is throwing things off.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Juniorfeel said:


> Tampa roads aren't so great lol. And they're doing construction f*king everywhere. Judging by their progress it'll be a while till it's done. But tint is a secondary offense herer and I've never been ticketed for my 5%; I've been pulled over 5 times while having it but only called out on it once
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's off the table now. I got offered the job just last night, they were going to give me the salary I wanted, but the stock options they tried promising me were off the table. Looks like I will be 'MikeinNJ' for now.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> I made it yesterday. not sure how to feel about it.
> 
> A. Modify it more
> B. Leave it the way it is
> C. Trash the whole Idea


I would say modify it a bit more, make it hug the bumper lines a bit closer and not stick out as much. That is what i am looking to do here soon. BTW what material did you use to make the lip.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with what you guys are saying. Ill make it shorter because it is SUPER aggressive right now. As far as material, it was kinda difficult to figure it out. A few used aluminum, acrylic, but I mostly found that people just used MDF. with the MDF they either wrapped it in fiberglass, carbon fiber, or they just painted it, so I used MDF. Didn't want to buy the other materials because they can get up to $200 for a sheet. Wasn't going to spend that much on my first attempt.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Does it sound right to burn a half a qt through 6k miles?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Consider cutting it back to stick out less from the rest of the lines?


This. Looks pretty good in the middle. If you can get the sides to go subflush that would do it.


----------



## IFlyS5 (Jun 21, 2006)

Finally got around to installing my DE Autokey LED puddle lights and blue aspherical mirrors. Only got one side done before the daylight went out on me, but the difference is great! 
Also, just a heads up, it's damn near impossible to get the new LED in without disassembling the whole mirror housing--new bulb is quite a bit longer, so finagling it into the tiny hole is frustrating at best. So, 30 minutes and a broken plastic tab later, and it's looking good. Left and right side for contrast: 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

c_mancuyas8 said:


> Got the window tinted. Put in charge pipe and turbo outlet pipes. Seems like theres some discussion on whether or not theres any power gains from these. I definitely think there is a power increase and I can hear the turbo spool much louder than before!


How much tint did you decide to go with? I'm planning on tinting my candy white CC tomorrow but not sure how much to go with. I want something a bit lighter.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

COBYATCH said:


> How much tint did you decide to go with? I'm planning on tinting my candy white CC tomorrow but not sure how much to go with. I want something a bit lighter.


This is my CW with 25%...


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

it begins!!!



































As she sits today...


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> I made it yesterday. not sure how to feel about it.
> 
> A. Modify it more
> B. Leave it the way it is
> C. Trash the whole Idea


the corners are sticking out a bit much...

:l


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

mango_springroll said:


> the corners are sticking out a bit much...
> 
> :l


I'm with man on this one. Try pulling it baCk about an inch


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> I made it yesterday. not sure how to feel about it.
> 
> A. Modify it more
> B. Leave it the way it is
> C. Trash the whole Idea


I like it, but honestly it doesn't really serve much purpose until you get lower to the ground then I think it will look more at home. I like the work that you did with it.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Boricua_aoc said:


> This is my CW with 25%...


Thanks! Pretty close to what I'm looking for. Might go up to 30% or even 35%. Have to see what the shop I'm going to has. Btw how do you like the Eibach springs? Thinking about getting those as well. Is there more drop in the rear than the front?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Euro switch










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Went to get my tires rotated with my dad. Proceeded to hand them my key and said my Black VW is parked on the side. Not worried that my dad's black Passat was also parked on the side as well. However his was not locked! They proceeded to get my key stuck in his ignition causing his car to go into security lockout mode and locking my key in the ignition. I called the dealer and they didn't know how to get it out. Never fear, Vortex is your friend. I quickly realized that you can unlock the key out of the ignition by depressing the gear release button a few times (not sure what you do with a manual). Honest mistake on the tech's part I guess. He was having a heart attack. I was calm because I was in this position before and knew there was a way to get it out, but could not think of it! I'll never forget now I guess.


----------



## RB87 (Feb 5, 2014)

*I like.*

I like the house more though. LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just receive new goodies, for both the GTI and Wife's CC.

MKVII shift and boot, 35 AE T-Shirt, VW Phaetom's dead pedal and some tire bags.




























Hope you like them!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Just receive new goodies, for both the GTI and Wife's CC.
> 
> MKVII shift and boot, 35 AE T-Shirt, VW Phaetom's dead pedal and some tire bags.
> 
> Hope you like them!


I have always liked the golf ball shifters on the gti.

I was thinking of getting the one below for the CC

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400513524525?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6078138-Intro-Build-Thread&p=84802558


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*GIAC ECU flash*

Got GIAC software flash this week, now i sleep like this ->  close to the summer i will lower CC and may get full exhaust system, i need wheels too but can't decide what to get yet.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Winter or not, keeping it clean


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

COBYATCH said:


> Thanks! Pretty close to what I'm looking for. Might go up to 30% or even 35%. Have to see what the shop I'm going to has. Btw how do you like the Eibach springs? Thinking about getting those as well. Is there more drop in the rear than the front?


I like the Eibachs better than when I had the H&R's. The drop is pretty much even, here is another pis on a more level ground.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

There are 2 ways of doing it,
First is to remove the mirror and and two T10 screws, then remove the black frame and then finally remove the cap. (WITH THIS METHOD YOU WILL BREAK THE LITTLE CLEAR PLASTIC PIECE ON THE INSIDE OF THE MIRROR THAT BLINKS THAT YOU ARE ABLE TO SEE)
I used this method on my driver side..



























Second method that i used on my passenger side was taking a flat head screw driver and wedging it right in between the turn signal and the cap. Right in the upper corner closer to the car, use just enough force to pry the cover so you could barely get your fingers on the side closer to the car and then pull like hell. (THIS WAY I WAS ABLE TO NOT BREAK THE LITTLE PLASTIC PIECE)











Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you push the clear piece in and forward while pulling on the black mirror frame it won't break.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Does it sound right to burn a half a qt through 6k miles?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


That's reasonable. The FSIs were 1qt per 1000 miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just some mid-winter wrapping....since we can't do much of anything else in these freezing temps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Just some mid-winter wrapping....since we can't do much of anything else in these freezing temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I like it, Kareem! Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Airmax, Serge , and Sean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Just some mid-winter wrapping....since we can't do much of anything else in these freezing temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,

It looks awesome!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Appreciate that Beto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Just bought the parts needed for my remote start project. Should be interesting once everything arrives.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Modified the lip a bit


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

look large and sticking out the corners too much, still....


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

to each their own... not feeling that lip at all.
Its unique but it doesn't work on cc imho.
it looks like something that You would put on evo or sti.
:thumbup: for trying something nobody has done.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trim down those corners....let it flow with the bumper shape. No need for that sharp edge..just my opinion. But it's def on the right track and looks good.

Also in my opinion when applying such a mod you need to balance out the remainder of the car. In this case with a total slam (bags) or some very aggressive wheels. Plus some rear Lower lip work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Modified the lip a bit


Maybe if you fallowed the bottom body lines of the bumper it would look more "together"


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah i definitely need more low and it does need more modifying those sharp edges. Thought i could add a slight aggression to the bumper, but it's not working with that sharp edge.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Maybe if you fallowed the bottom body lines of the bumper it would look more "together"



Yeah if you take the angles off it then I think it could look good.

As said above though top marks for having a go at it. Keep it up.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Pic from the weekend a little BBQ get together.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Yeah i definitely need more low and it does need more modifying those sharp edges. Thought i could add a slight aggression to the bumper, but it's not working with that sharp edge.


Looks great imo. What did you make it out of?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Looks great imo. What did you make it out of?


Dont share w Parker!

He dsnt want show pictures of his new old fancy wheels or say how much he paid for em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Dont share w Parker!
> 
> He dsnt want show pictures of his new old fancy wheels or say how much he paid for em
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Serge...when they are done, I will post a teaser, just for you.

Kareem knows.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

HID vs OEM fog bulb










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

got rid of those ugly blue caps on the washer fluid and coolant tank....now the bay looks more in sync


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Slapped on some solo-werks coilovers. Surprisingly these ride very well for daily driving.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> HID vs OEM fog bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, really? Thats NEWS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> got rid of those ugly blue caps on the washer fluid and coolant tank....now the bay looks more in sync



Looks great Sean! How come u got ur windshield fluid one before me? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FLIP KIDD said:


> Slapped on some solo-werks coilovers. Surprisingly these ride very well for daily driving.


Looks good!!....now slam it some more 



Stero1D said:


> Looks great Sean! How come u got ur windshield fluid one before me? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Thx broooo!!!!....Idk bro, aren't u supposed to be getting ur stripper scent also??


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Serge...when they are done, I will post a teaser, just for you.
> 
> Kareem knows.



:heart: your sig.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> got rid of those ugly blue caps on the washer fluid and coolant tank....now the bay looks more in sync


Now just put engine cover back on and it will look even more n'sync
<a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg"/></a>
:beer:
Looks good. 

If ur gunna keep the engine cover off I believe you can modify the uncircumsized look of oil cap. Atleast you could on the FSI motor. you can remove that colar and get the oil cap to pretty much mount flush on the motor.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Lowered it Sunday took a picture today! I am about 25.5" FTG with the ability to go lower. Sorry for the horrible cell phone picture.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/6f990ed7-cfed-47da-991f-02367d92f061_zpsf172dacd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/6f990ed7-cfed-47da-991f-02367d92f061_zpsf172dacd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 6f990ed7-cfed-47da-991f-02367d92f061_zpsf172dacd.jpg"/></a>


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Now just put engine cover back on and it will look even more n'sync
> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg"/></a>
> :beer:
> Looks good.
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Now just put engine cover back on and it will look even more n'sync
> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo morenysnc_zps8a1e4274.jpg"/></a>
> :beer:
> Looks good.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thx for the tip Chris :thumbup:

I know ur just jelly cuz u want that BSH intake 

and I think I'll leave the oil cap as is, I like to see those sexy red tops....plus I like the cover off so that the hot engine air that would otherwise stay trapped beneath can flow freely out since we have that special short weather stripping 

I just wanted to get rid of those ugly a$$ blue caps


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thx for the tip Chris :thumbup:
> 
> I know ur just jelly cuz u want that BSH intake
> 
> ...


I hear ya mine have been gone for a while now
<a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/blackcaps_zps435084b1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/blackcaps_zps435084b1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo blackcaps_zps435084b1.jpg"/></a>

Do need that ****in intake.
Also maybe a new non catted DP and catback...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I hear ya mine have been gone for a while now
> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/blackcaps_zps435084b1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/blackcaps_zps435084b1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo blackcaps_zps435084b1.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Do need that ****in intake.
> Also maybe a new non catted DP and catback...


nice bro I didn't know, looks good!!!....just missing that intake ;-)

get a catless BB exhaust like me, sounds beefy


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> nice bro I didn't know, looks good!!!....just missing that intake ;-)
> 
> get a catless BB exhaust like me, sounds beefy


You can go cheaper by going to an exhaust shop and get it done any way you would like. It will save you money and you can build it as you please. 

Gl


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone ready for show season? Neat new feature on the site that will help you get ready for any build!



To view our video click - *Here*


Andy


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Over the past few weeks got a few things done. Got my rims plasti dipped camp tan, installed interior LED kit to include license plate, and puddle lights. Also got my xenon match high, low, corner, and fogs.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Any one heard anything about timing service? Or timing chain tensioner failing?? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> Any one heard anything about timing service? Or timing chain tensioner failing??
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Funny you mention that Mantvis. My 2010 2.0T had the chain tensioner fail at 14k miles. Started the car up one day and about half way down the road it started sputtering like it was getting ready to die. Idle was all sorts of erratic. Took the dealer 3 days to fix it. Haven't had any issues since then, knock on wood.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Eurofication said:


> Over the past few weeks got a few things done. Got my rims plasti dipped camp tan, installed interior LED kit to include license plate, and puddle lights. Also got my xenon match high, low, corner, and fogs.



Eurofication... this thing is sitting perfectly. What are the specs on the wheels and what drop system did you use (springs vs coils)???


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> Eurofication... this thing is sitting perfectly. What are the specs on the wheels and what drop system did you use (springs vs coils)???


Mr_Jones...the rims are 19x9.5 45mm offset 5mm spacers up front and am sitting on Solo Werks Coilovers about 3 threads up front, and 4 threads in the rear.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Eurofication said:


> Mr_Jones...the rims are 19x9.5 45mm offset 5mm spacers up front and am sitting on Solo Werks Coilovers about 3 threads up front, and 4 threads in the rear.


Any rubbing??? I love the stance on those 9.5's but I'm concerned the the rub factor.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> Any rubbing??? I love the stance on those 9.5's but I'm concerned the the rub factor.


With the current set up I have rubbed a few times but only when I hit a big hump and going too fast, as far as regular driving I don't rub at all front or rear.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

What size tires are you running?



Eurofication said:


> Over the past few weeks got a few things done. Got my rims plasti dipped camp tan, installed interior LED kit to include license plate, and puddle lights. Also got my xenon match high, low, corner, and fogs.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

bronz said:


> What size tires are you running?


I am running 235/35/19


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Used Vag-Come and disabled DRL's, door chime, and seatbelt chime, as well as set up remote windows, and rain sensor closing for the windows. Warmer weather cannot come soon enough!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

I have wheels with same specs. Im thinking about running 255/35 , do you think they would fit?



Eurofication said:


> I am running 235/35/19


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Rain sensor*

What do you have to do to activate that. I am a newwwb and dont know vag-com . I had a friend do some things and we we trying to figure that one out but did not know how.



"Used Vag-Come and disabled DRL's, door chime, and seatbelt chime, as well as set up remote windows, and rain sensor closing for the windows. Warmer weather cannot come soon enough!"


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

datsprite said:


> What do you have to do to activate that. I am a newwwb and dont know vag-com . I had a friend do some things and we we trying to figure that one out but did not know how.
> 
> 
> 
> "Used Vag-Come and disabled DRL's, door chime, and seatbelt chime, as well as set up remote windows, and rain sensor closing for the windows. Warmer weather cannot come soon enough!"


Here you go
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478
Not all of these tweeks will work on our CC's but most will.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ordered wheels finally!!!!!!


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Ordered wheels finally!!!!!!


HAHA AZ_CC we both had the same idea I ordered an exciting new sry of wheels as well!!!!!! 😁😁😁. 

Let the whoring begin!


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> HAHA AZ_CC we both had the same idea I ordered an exciting new sry of wheels as well!!!!!! .
> 
> Let the whoring begin!
> 
> ...


NICE bro!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Well lets see these wheels.

Or atleast tells us the ****in fitment...:beer::laugh:


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Vinyl wrap the other part of the roof since I have a Panoramic Sunroof.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Ordered wheels finally!!!!!!


Details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Vinyl wrap the other part of the roof since I have a Panoramic Sunroof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice done man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Well lets see these wheels.
> 
> Or atleast tells us the ****in fitment...:beer::laugh:


+1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Well lets see these wheels.
> 
> Or atleast tells us the ****in fitment...:beer::laugh:


Sean found sick deal on 16s.... U boys be jelly!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Well lets see these wheels.
> 
> Or atleast tells us the ****in fitment...:beer::laugh:





airmax1 said:


> Details?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





BETOGLI said:


> +1





Stero1D said:


> Sean found sick deal on 16s.... U boys be jelly!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Serge has already said too much, he's spilling the beans....but yes whoever said bigger is better was wrong


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally put my Merc wheels on that I had laying around for some time.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

*Been trying to retrofit the Dectane headlights!!*

Well, So here they are! i had some XB LED Angel Eyes fitted on! :thumb up:














photo sharing websites


They're not that bad, are they?  :laugh:

Opinions Maybe?


P.S. i am still working on connecting all the 3 LEDs to on/off switches on the dashboard, most probably individually. This is of course on top of being connected to a Fully functional relay (Dimming included)


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^Looks like your from UK. I thought they only sell them headlights for Left hand drive cars....?


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

vwcc1 said:


> ^^Looks like your from UK. I thought they only sell them headlights for Left hand drive cars....?




You're right!! i got these from Germany but adjusted them to work on a the right hand drive vehicles! so it's the matter of working on the patterns to avoid blinding oncoming traffic. 

it took a bit of time to do that though, but everything is possible


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

That's a lot of LEDs ya got there


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Lower it!! said:


> That's a lot of LEDs ya got there



True!! you know it's all about visibility  nahhhh! crap this is!! 

to a certain level i thought to get ride of the very bottom ones, as they just off the align with the others! they go more towards the inside of the car!! However all the others are fitted towards the outside, which makes more sense i believe. 

Still struggling with the LED strip in the headlights, i think resistors are the way to go for them!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Mohamedd N N said:


> Well, So here they are! i had some XB LED Angel Eyes fitted on! :thumb up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many lights... looks gaudy imo.. sorry bud.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CChristian said:


> Finally put my Merc wheels on that I had laying around for some time.


Looks pretty nice and clean! I love those two piece wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Super happy to show this...but now the question is to bag or not to bag (it's a lease)...(should I keep it or not)

Sorry it's filthy :laugh: #wintermode


imagur


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

This is the first time I've actually liked those wheels on a CC :thumbup:




FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Super happy to show this...but now the question is to bag or not to bag (it's a lease)...(should I keep it or not)
> 
> Sorry it's filthy :laugh: #wintermode
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mohamedd N N said:


> Well, So here they are! i had some XB LED Angel Eyes fitted on! :thumb up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

munnarg said:


> This is the first time I've actually liked those wheels on a CC :thumbup:


Thx man. I'm super happy with them. I might need some tires. I have 235/40/18. I might go with a 245/40/18 or 245/45/18 summer tire once this snow stops. And I'm on H & R Sport Springs now but I'm getting the urge to drop it on its face.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Thx man. I'm super happy with them. I might need some tires. I have 235/40/18. I might go with a 245/40/18 or 245/45/18 summer tire once this snow stops. And I'm on H & R Sport Springs now but I'm getting the urge to drop it on its face.


Hi man,

Going from 235mm to 245mm it's going to increase a little bit your wheel diameter final measure; but if you go with some 245/45/18 wheels you're going to significantly increase the final wheel's diameter. Those are my 0.02 Cents.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Super happy to show this...but now the question is to bag or not to bag (it's a lease)...(should I keep it or not)
> 
> Sorry it's filthy :laugh: #wintermode
> 
> ...


Can you post a full side view shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohamedd N N said:


> Well, So here they are! i had some XB LED Angel Eyes fitted on! :thumb up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mohamed.....I beg you, remove that GT badge immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Super happy to show this...but now the question is to bag or not to bag (it's a lease)...(should I keep it or not)
> 
> Sorry it's filthy :laugh: #wintermode
> 
> ...




Those wheels look badass but 18" is way too small IMO. I'm sure it would look a lot better if it was slammed. I think they'd look perfect in 20".


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Super happy to show this...but now the question is to bag or not to bag (it's a lease)...(should I keep it or not)
> 
> Sorry it's filthy :laugh: #wintermode
> 
> ...


How come i cant see your pic in any thread


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

van33 said:


> Can you post a full side view shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, as soon as I get home later


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

NateSVT said:


> Those wheels look badass but 18" is way too small IMO. I'm sure it would look a lot better if it was slammed. I think they'd look perfect in 20".


Meh, 20's would a tad too much IMO but 19's were considered. I just stayed with 18 in the end since it's a daily. I need some comfort and function. That's why I'm thinking bags and not coils. 

coils= to much fuss with ups and downs





talja10 said:


> How come i cant see your pic in any thread


It must be a phone view thing. Sometimes you can click "view as webpage" instead of the phone app view...but I could be wrong.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Had her towed to the body shop. Jaguar came through two lanes of backed up traffic, but didn't check the third to see if anyone was there. Don't know the extent of the damages yet.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Had her towed to the body shop. Jaguar came through two lanes of backed up traffic, but didn't check the third to see if anyone was there. Don't know the extent of the damages yet.


:banghead:


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Mohamed.....I beg you, remove that GT badge immediately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Calm down dude! relax!  i even got the car fitted with that already! so didn't bother to worry much about it! 

i promise to get it photoshoped for you if i post any more pictures!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mohamedd N N said:


> Well, So here they are! i had some XB LED Angel Eyes fitted on! :thumb up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow soo many LEDs man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Wow soo many LEDs man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


haha, i guess it became a 'car' fitted on LEDs not the other way around


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mohamedd N N said:


> haha, i guess it became a 'car' fitted on LEDs not the other way around


hope you got some interrior Leds to match lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Had her towed to the body shop. Jaguar came through two lanes of backed up traffic, but didn't check the third to see if anyone was there. Don't know the extent of the damages yet.


 that sucks man!!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got my personal plate today



and an early birthday present from the wife


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my personal plate today
> 
> 
> 
> and an early birthday present from the wife


Cool idea about the plate.plz share the smell hagagh


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

free jpeg images


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> free jpeg images


Nice. R those 18s bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Cool idea about the plate.plz share the smell hagagh


Thx bro, I thought it was somewhat clever....and the black squash smells really good....it's a strong smell but I like to be hit with a fresh scent when I get in my car


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Got a Vagcom and was able to do little programming on the CC. Set the DRLs to stay on when I signal. Looking into other things I could do as well.

On a bad note, my LEDs were misdelivered to the wrong address. Hopefully whoever got it returns it to the post office or gets it to me someway.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Got my personal plate today
> 
> 
> 
> and an early birthday present from the wife



Nice man!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

stero1d said:


> nice. R those 18s bro
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk - now free.


18 x 8.5 et42


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice man!


Thx Beto!!! :beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

When I bought my CC over 3 years ago, my goal was to mod it a fair bit it, and keep it as a "lifer."
Today, I took a major step towards making that plan happen. I traded my 1995 S-10 long-bed DD in on a 2014 access cab, 5 speed 2.7L Tacoma.
This should allow me to maintain the CC's "garage queen" status for as long as I want to.

It will probably slow down the CC modding some because I need to mod the Taco a fair bit to make it a liveable DD (for example look at that black front bumper ) . Its all good though, because in the end, the CC is the winner.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Dropped the car off at buddies shop for some custom exhaust work. Should be done by sunday..










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx Beto!!! :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> When I bought my CC over 3 years ago, my goal was to mod it a fair bit it, and keep it as a "lifer."
> Today, I took a major step towards making that plan happen. I traded my 1995 S-10 long-bed DD in on a 2014 access cab, 5 speed 2.7L Tacoma.
> This should allow me to maintain the CC's "garage queen" status for as long as I want to.
> 
> It will probably slow down the CC modding some because I need to mod the Taco a fair bit to make it a liveable DD (for example look at that black front bumper ) . Its all good though, because in the end, the CC is the winner.


Congrats man! Pretty awesome Tacoma!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I picked up my Wifey's CC... By now the Gold Coast kit it's complete, the side skirts were missing! IMO it looks so good! Couldn't take pictures of the car today!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

pics ASAP Beto!!!


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> that sucks man!!!!


Yes it does. Just an update, it is getting fixed, it's around $6k in damages. The next bad news is that it's going to take 22 days to fix her.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

NIce! I have some of those sitting in my garage. I wonder if I could pull that off ? How hard was it to do?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> pics ASAP Beto!!!


I took these two pics in the morning before leaving home.



















I'm pretty happy with the final result!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

*Adjusting The Dectane headlights with LED strip to work for RHD Cars*



vwcc1 said:


> ^^Looks like your from UK. I thought they only sell them headlights for Left hand drive cars....?



Here you go mate! i thought of sharing out the knowledge.

This is how i adjusted the Dectane Headlights With LED strip to work in any RHD country (e.g. UK, Australia)

This is an MOT-friendly adjustment, which obviously will pass the MOT test in the UK, therefore they totally and legally comply with the Road Regulations

You need to obviously pop the headlights open, and take the projector apart.

Note: there is a difference between the beam pattern in the US and EU.


how to make screen shot

This is the European beam pattern (LHD), obviously RHD have the slant towards the left (to avoid blinding oncoming traffic) rather than towards the right as this picture shows.

this type is called 'E-code asymmetrical pattern'



free screenshot tool

This is the US beam pattern, and it's called 'USDOT symmetrical pattern '


the Dectane headlights with LED Strip are EU model (made in Germany), so they're definitely made as in the 'E-code asymmetrical pattern' and it will look like the following when you disassemble the lens off the projector.


free pic

if you carefully look at the metal piece (RV), you will notice the slant that reflects the light into the shape we saw earlier in the EU beam pattern


prntscr

In order to have it work for RHD vehicles, you simply need to have the shape turned around, so the light slant goes to the left. 

(of course the pictures show the metal Left sided, but remember the headlight projector lens will reflect it upside down in reality)

All i used were some simple easy-to-find pieces. e.g. Redbull or Energy drink can and high quality scissors to cut through thin metal


imagen


windows screen capture

You need to cut a piece of the Can to form it straight onto the metal piece RV (folded on the RV to skip using any glue to stick it on) as the pictures below shows.


print screen


Then you need to cut or remove the little notch (Yellow arrow) which acts as a stopper for the RV to not kick up, otherwise it will be on the way of your new customized 'Can piece' 


image hosting 10mb limit


after removing the notch, it will look like this.


free image hosting


and then cut the left side of the metal piece (RV), to become the new shape we are looking for, just like the picture shows. 

(remember, it's always a good idea to have everything measured accurately, so the new cut will be identical to the original but facing the opposite direction)


uploading images

that's all! 

now make sure everything is tightened enough so it won't loose for whatever reason 'speed bump' for example.

Here is how it looks from the back


printscreen

After assembling the projector, the metal piece (RV) would look just like this from where the bulb fits in.


free photo hosting


that is all you need to make any LHD projector work as a RHD projector, or alternatively just buy a RHD projector (of course extra cost) :laugh: :laugh: :bs:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Today I unpackaged and installed my RCD-510 to my 2009 VW CC with VIN WVWML73C69E565859 which replaced my Premium 7 Audio or RCD-500. 

I'm still in limbo as I don't have the AM/FM inputs hooked up or a radio code, since the dealer wanted $90 as they said they'd require coding.

I purchased the RCD-510 AE serial VWZ4Z7M3303537I from a 2012 Passat at LKQCorp Online. I've noticed that my old RCD-500 has one FM cable and one AM cable that need to plug in to the RCD-510, but the 510 has two issues; the RCD-510 is missing the plastic lock connectors on the rear for the AM and FM antenna inputs and my RCD-500 does not have the same connection. It also seems I have to remove the plastic casing from the AM/FM cables, or pay $37 for the 7L6051551 adapter, but I can't tell if that will plug into the AM/FM input without the locking connector.

These are pictures of my FM/AM Antenna Cables and the RCD-510 input missing locking connector:


There are two adapters, the 7L6051551 and the 4E0035608K FAKRA, and I'm leaning towards the 7L6 as the part for the RCD-500 to 510 upgrade but do not know if either will work with the missing locking adapter on the back of the radio

I am in hopes that someone works at a VW dealership, as LKQCorp who sold me the radio, did not have the Radio Code; the dealership said it was going to be $90 because they won't get the codes without programming it and I find that absurd. Lastly, can anyone confirm that the 7L6 part is ideal, or knows how to strip the plastic from the existing wires and resecure them that would be excellent?


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for the tips!! This exact problem has been driving me crazy and I thought I did something installing them that caused this issue. It makes complete sense about the drivers on the other side in Europe. How long do you think it takes from start to finish to do the entire project? And this only need to be done to the passenger side correct?


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Slammed CC said:


> Thank you for the tips!! This exact problem has been driving me crazy and I thought I did something installing them that caused this issue. It makes complete sense about the drivers on the other side in Europe. How long do you think it takes from start to finish to do the entire project? And this only need to be done to the passenger side correct?


I am glad i was able to help!  my pleasure! 

Yeah i know the feeling when you see oncoming traffic giving you the high beam for mercy!! and you wonder 'hmmm, is this how much they like me?'  :laugh: whether driving your british car in Europe, or a European Car in Britain.

Let me answer your second question so i could be more accurate regarding the first one.

it depends on what and which you refer to when you say 'passenger side', as RHD car's passenger (UK, Ireland, Malta, and Cyprus) is the driver in LHD car (the rest of Europe). And Vice Versa. 

I have had some opinions referring to adjusting one side only, but out of my experience (and only my own opinion) you got to do both; 
having said that, is because both projectors have the same structure (it is a mass production methodology for manufacturers at the end of the day), Hence, if one causes the dazzling issue, then definitely the second will follow (at least to a certain level). 

So as an advice go for both.

it takes about 2 hours* MAX if you take your time and work very carefully. Usually it is way less. (3 hrs* with the headlights disassembled and also fitted back on completely)

*more or less 

Tip: this will make your life way easier. you do not need to pop the headlights open to do the alignment, i only suggested that at first just if you are not 100% confident about the following.

you can disassemble the projector through the back side of the headlight (headlamp) unit, from where the bulb is inserted. all you need is the right tools and focus.

feel free to contact me at any time if you need any help with that.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you Mohammedd. Soon as I have another day off I play to do the adjustment. Just earlier tonight I was outside with an alan wrench turning the white tab on the inside seeing if that made any adjustments. None that I could see at least. I think the hard part of the entire situation is going to be pulling the damn headlights out again so I can take apart the projector.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed a remote starter using the DIY and help from MikeinNJ.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Slammed CC said:


> Thank you Mohammedd. Soon as I have another day off I play to do the adjustment. Just earlier tonight I was outside with an alan wrench turning the white tab on the inside seeing if that made any adjustments. None that I could see at least. I think the hard part of the entire situation is going to be pulling the damn headlights out again so I can take apart the projector.


No worries  

i think the ones you were trying to work on are the Up/Down or Left/Right of the projector lens or reflector (Xenon & Halogen) which i used and you will use to ensure the alignment of the light (light aiming) is correct and comply with the regulations (guidelines are available online) resulting in MOT pass IF you are in the UK.

This step is done after you have the headlights fitted back on the car and ready for aiming.

However, the beam pattern is only changed by the adjustments we have highlighted above.

Best of luck!


haha, Sorry for my long writings!! i always want to ensure a complete clear explanation. :laugh:


----------



## johnshenry (Jul 17, 2003)

Owned my black '12 Lux for slightly less than 24 hours, and changed the oil tonight. Also sat in it for HOURS and got my bluetooth phone to hook up, home link garage door opener working, etc...


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Installed a remote starter using the DIY and help from MikeinNJ.



GREAT Job! well done!

a tricky question, on the website of some installation guidance, it clearly states the following.


image upload no size limit

can you confirm? 

i was interested, but i got disappointed when i saw this!!! 

i will also ask MikeinNJ if he has any information otherwise.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

There's another DIY on here and one on golfmk6 where I think guys installed them on manual transmissions. I'll see if I can find the links. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Good job Corey!!!....that's an awesome feature I've always liked and wanted....I'm jelly


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Installed a remote starter using the DIY and help from MikeinNJ.


Sweet man!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Back purge welding, my soon to be dual exhaust! Cant wait!










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## auslander (May 25, 2013)

*What I did today*

While many of my family and friends are getting 4-8" of relentless snow, I'm enjoying 70 and sunny on this beautiful NC day. I washed my CC and figured I'd show off some recent upgrades:

<a href="http://imgur.com/7K4IISf"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/7K4IISf.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/v3IRuJi"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/v3IRuJi.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

Custom one-off carbon fiber steering wheel, euro cupholder, gloss black trim, aluminum pedal covers, etc:
<a href="http://imgur.com/r8SHlnX"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/r8SHlnX.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/GmwH9YQ"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/GmwH9YQ.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/3YIywub"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/3YIywub.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/4MbJOGe"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/4MbJOGe.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

And a Recaro seat for the most precious passenger:
<a href="http://imgur.com/TbM1BV2"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/TbM1BV2.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

auslander said:


> While many of my family and friends are getting 4-8" of relentless snow, I'm enjoying 70 and sunny on this beautiful NC day. I washed my CC and figured I'd show off some recent upgrades:
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/7K4IISf"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/7K4IISf.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>
> 
> ...



Looks awesome!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Today, oil change. Mobil 1 0W40.

This week, new shoes. Cooper Zeon RS3-S.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Good job Corey!!!....that's an awesome feature I've always liked and wanted....I'm jelly


Thanks Sean. Get to work on that car man haha. Can't wait to see the new wheels.



BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man!


Thanks Betogli.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Thanks Betogli.


:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My dual exhaust progress 













































Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

auslander said:


> While many of my family and friends are getting 4-8" of relentless snow, I'm enjoying 70 and sunny on this beautiful NC day. I washed my CC and figured I'd show off some recent upgrades:
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/7K4IISf"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/7K4IISf.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>
> 
> ...


I was wondering who picked up that stewing wheel :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got some good chemicals for her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dcbc said:


> Today, oil change. Mobil 1 0W40.
> 
> This week, new shoes. Cooper Zeon RS3-S.


Those tires are noisy... Fair warning.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> My dual exhaust progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice weld work :thumbup: looks pricey, but nice opcorn::beer:



Stero1D said:


> Got some good chemicals for her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Nnnnnniiiiiccccceeeeeee bro!!!!....that d115 looks good and I can't wait to try it out


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> My dual exhaust progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work! It looks pretty nice!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Got a early birthday present


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats Sean... they do look nice. Still making my mind up haha.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahaha Thx Corey, and u need to hurry up and complete ur car look with some wheels


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha Thx Corey, and u need to hurry up and complete ur car look with some wheels


Yeah I know, but I still have a couple months before the summer. Can't decide on the color after our recent experience with Powerwheelspro :thumbdown::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Got a early birthday present


BOMB... Gonna look sweet on ur baby!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Yeah I know, but I still have a couple months before the summer. Can't decide on the color after our recent experience with Powerwheelspro :thumbdown::laugh:


Well get to it!!!  but yea I was a little disappointed in them....but glad I found my new babies now 



Stero1D said:


> BOMB... Gonna look sweet on ur baby!!!


Thx Serge!!!!!....I hope they do bro I hope they do


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Ordered coil overs Saturday and got these today. Looks like I got the lighted ones even though I ordered the unlighted ones. Oh well.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

+ 13HP!


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

I just finished up installing my Snow stage 3 WM kit, fixing my stereo, installing a JL Audio bass control module, bleeding my clutch and installing a new gasket on my mocal sandwich plate adapter so my front mount oil cooler set up will stop leaking. Started Saturday but kept getting called for work so I just finished a little while ago, glad I can actually rive the car again.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Reflashed my remote starter unit to remove most of the delay. Now it's starts much faster. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Numitor said:


> + 13HP!


Good stuff man... I swapped mine a while ago n love em... Whr u got urs frm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Getting there











Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Getting there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work man! Congrats... You're almost done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Not me, i wish i could play with metal in this way 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

NUISANCECC said:


> I just finished up installing my Snow stage 3 WM kit, fixing my stereo, installing a JL Audio bass control module, bleeding my clutch and installing a new gasket on my mocal sandwich plate adapter so my front mount oil cooler set up will stop leaking. Started Saturday but kept getting called for work so I just finished a little while ago, glad I can actually rive the car again.


Good stuff man glad to hear u got it in u should make a trip to precision soon I'll be up there this week and on the 14th 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

auslander said:


> And a Recaro seat for the most precious passenger:
> <a href="http://imgur.com/TbM1BV2"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/TbM1BV2.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


Is this really how a rear facing seat fits in a CC? Are the front seats all the way back?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

My car is in the shop...again. I was having some nasty idling issues so I took it into the dealership. The idle was so nasty while it was sitting that it would go from 800 RPMs to almost 2200 RPMs. The intake manifold needed to be replaced. Just got a call saying that it was ready. Thank God, I hate being without my car!!!




Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

My baby its on shop getting stage 2 and DSG stage 2 as well.tom they will delivery to my work place.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

waltern said:


> Is this really how a rear facing seat fits in a CC? Are the front seats all the way back?


Hahahah no man i think his seat its not all the way in front.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Hahahah no man i think his seat its not all the way in front.


I am not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*bad things happen to good people*

I just got my downpipe put in and was getting ready to get a stage 2 unitronic tune but i got some horrible news last night. Due to a fire a few buildings over the shop where i was going to go for the tune burnt down. ( along with a few audis in the shop. The dude man was a great guy and always hooks up me and my friends when we come in. Now i am playing the waiting game until his shop is back up and running. As far as the cc, im taking it to the muffler shop Thursday to correct my fitment for my exhaust. after putting in the down pipe my catback portion was hitting metal .:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## auslander (May 25, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Hahahah no man i think his seat its not all the way in front.


Au contraire, my friend. The passenger seat is ALL the way forward. Granted, the Recaro seat is larger than most but it accommodates from like 10 lbs to 120! My daughter is only two months old and she has a Britax carrier seat in my wife's Tiguan. She can't drive stick, so right now the Recaro seat is just for emergencies in case she's out and about. When she gets older, we'll switch it to the Tiguan front facing. It's got to be impossible to fit most other car seats in the CC. The angled bucket seas make it tough, too. I had to stuff towels underneath to make it level.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> My baby its on shop getting stage 2 and DSG stage 2 as well.tom they will delivery to my work place.


Great man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

auslander said:


> Au contraire, my friend. The passenger seat is ALL the way forward. Granted, the Recaro seat is larger than most but it accommodates from like 10 lbs to 120! My daughter is only two months old and she has a Britax carrier seat in my wife's Tiguan. She can't drive stick, so right now the Recaro seat is just for emergencies in case she's out and about. When she gets older, we'll switch it to the Tiguan front facing. It's got to be impossible to fit most other car seats in the CC. The angled bucket seas make it tough, too. I had to stuff towels underneath to make it level.


It's great to have that Recaro seat on your car! I have two Daughters and they are pretty girly but they do also play these kind of games.


----------



## X23jose (Mar 2, 2014)

CEL came on…...
Intake Manifold went, thank god it was at 7am… dropped it off at the dealer and had it back by 3pm 
All is well now


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!
The Neuspeed Front Mount Intercooler is ready for shipping! Check out the Neuspeed website for info on this awesome kit. It is the only front mount kit that was made specifically for our beloved CC. This means that you don't have to cut or extend your hoses because this is a complete kit. New hoses, and brackets that were made specifically for the CC make this kit simple to install. Let me know if you have any questions on this kit, or feel free to PM me for the info (as I know that most of you are too lazy to read for yourselves)


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sitting clean in this snow...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Step closer towards summer










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Today I changed out my amber turn signals for smoked clear signals. I also changed the amber end pieces at first, but decided to keep them instead of using the clear ones that came with the set. I think the amber end pieces look cool and better matches the headlight amber reflectors as an uniform look.









While I was at it I also changed out my dull yellowish fog light bulbs , for brighter pure yellow HID look bulbs. Now it looks more like a European sports sedan. 









Next on the list are coil-overs and R-line body kit.:thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!
> The Neuspeed Front Mount Intercooler is ready for shipping! Check out the Neuspeed website for info on this awesome kit. It is the only front mount kit that was made specifically for our beloved CC. This means that you don't have to cut or extend your hoses because this is a complete kit. New hoses, and brackets that were made specifically for the CC make this kit simple to install. Let me know if you have any questions on this kit, or feel free to PM me for the info (as I know that most of you are too lazy to read for yourselves)


Sweet just in time for the Neuspeed open house 30% discount :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

L8Train said:


> Sweet just in time for the Neuspeed open house 30% discount :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


This thing looks awesome. Definitely thinking about picking this up, esp if I can get 30% off. At stage 2, I was heat soaking really bad last summer. Can't wait to see how this thing is going to look peeking out from the big lower grill of a '13-up R-Line.

Rico, did you do the factory intercooler delete or did you leave it there? Any noticeable difference in heat soak/intake temps?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

X23jose said:


> CEL came on…...
> Intake Manifold went, thank god it was at 7am… dropped it off at the dealer and had it back by 3pm
> All is well now


Was it covered under warranty? How many miles do you have on the car and what's the year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> This thing looks awesome. Definitely thinking about picking this up, esp if I can get 30% off. At stage 2, I was heat soaking really bad last summer. Can't wait to see how this thing is going to look peeking out from the big lower grill of a '13-up R-Line.
> 
> Rico, did you do the factory intercooler delete or did you leave it there? Any noticeable difference in heat soak/intake temps?


For the 30% off you have to pick it up at the Open House and be part of the Last Sunday Cruise. https://www.facebook.com/events/275107402645886/
It's a long drive from Jersey:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Installing today Koni orange with H&R Sport spring already on the car.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Changed my haldex fluid in my AWD system, was pretty dirty!!! Also changed my oil since it's been 5k miles. Still trying to figure out if my haldex has a filter to be changed or not. USP Motorsports says there is but VW of America and the local dealers tell me there is not. Just glad there's new fluid in there! When it warms up a little gonna change my 6speed tipronic transmission fluid too.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

L8Train said:


> For the 30% off you have to pick it up at the Open House and be part of the Last Sunday Cruise. https://www.facebook.com/events/275107402645886/
> It's a long drive from Jersey:banghead::banghead:


Damn... who in CA wants to do this cruise and make $50?? lol Oh well, I'll wait a sale at Waterfest maybe.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Started bi-xenon retrofit
Day 1:
vehicle level sensor and wiring


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

So to get the 30 percent off how does that work? I went to the neuspeed website and saw the prices, but when I went to check out, there wasn't a change in price. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Never mind. I took the time to read the actual information. Sorry. No help needed.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!
> The Neuspeed Front Mount Intercooler is ready for shipping!


Hi Rico,

That's really awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## X23jose (Mar 2, 2014)

van33 said:


> Was it covered under warranty? How many miles do you have on the car and what's the year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it was covered under warranty
2010 71,000


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres my dual exhaust 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZGwLaCh10I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Heres my dual exhaust
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZGwLaCh10I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Any pics?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

X23jose said:


> CEL came on…...
> Intake Manifold went, thank god it was at 7am… dropped it off at the dealer and had it back by 3pm
> All is well now


Mine went as well. Dropped it off on Monday night and got it back on Tuesday.



van33 said:


> Was it covered under warranty? How many miles do you have on the car and what's the year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





X23jose said:


> Yeah it was covered under warranty
> 2010 71,000


Mine is also a 2010 and only has 30k miles on it. They do pretty well with warranty work for me, though this is under power train warranty. My car is APR stage 2 with a 3" dp an 2.5" cbe with some other goodies and I never have issues with warranty work.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Over the weekend...picked up a bolt in my tire...almost got stranded on the highway...good thing I caught it before I started my 100+ mile drive...


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

New brakes and caliper paint


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> New brakes and caliper paint


What suspensions u have there?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Expecting delivery of a stage 2 pipe to complete the red theme...review TBD after install. This may be the first CC to have this pipe from induktion motorsports installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

I have Solowerks... soon to be H&R ultra lows :laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im on ultra lows 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

On Coilovers now. painted calipers to red. R emblem installed. 

Hotchkis RSB gonna be install soon. and 50% windwhield tint. 

Done modding for now.. gonna save up for DP next.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

tellonr said:


> On Coilovers now. painted calipers to red. R emblem installed.
> 
> Hotchkis RSB gonna be install soon. and 50% windwhield tint.
> 
> Done modding for now.. gonna save up for DP next.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Looking Good


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Looking Good


+1, it looks rad! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Heres my dual exhaust
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZGwLaCh10I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Sweet man! Waiting to see some shoots! It sounds pretty awesome by the way! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

2nd day of Bi-xenon retrofit:
Run wires from engine bay to the cabin :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Couldn't help myself. Ordered the R-Line front bumper the day I bought the car, LOL. All of it showed up the other day.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Couldn't help myself. Ordered the R-Line front bumper the day I bought the car, LOL. All of it showed up the other day.


Nice :thumbup: . Did you get r-line side skirts or you going without them?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice :thumbup: . Did you get r-line side skirts or you going without them?



I just sold some old Jetta parts today and am gearing up to get some more OEM gear. The R-Line skirts are pretty high on the list but man are they expensive! Any advice on where a guy could score a set for less than $800-?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Installed R-Line taillights, and sticker bombed lol
Also tried to throw a dsg fart under a bridge and got clocked going tad too fast FML




























Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

L8Train said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Looking Good





BETOGLI said:


> +1, it looks rad! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> Couldn't help myself. Ordered the R-Line front bumper the day I bought the car, LOL. All of it showed up the other day.


Unless you bought it used, wouldn't it have been easier (maybe cheaper) to buy an R-line instead of adding the kit + paint?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm personally not a fan of the R-Line lower grille. I think they should have kept it horizontal. The mazda 3's look like they're smiling at you and the R-Line CC's look like this:


----------



## bmcruiser (Mar 7, 2014)

Had fun watching it run through its front-end lighting self-check sequence


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Unless you bought it used, wouldn't it have been easier (maybe cheaper) to buy an R-line instead of adding the kit + paint?



Yep, exactly it was a CPO from Avis Executive fleet rental. Still has 28k of warranty left and looks wise there is no signs of wear. It was a ridiculous deal honestly. Thats why I am adding the R-Line front bumper, side skirts and eventually swapping it over to DSG at the steering wheel. I already have a flatbottom steering wheel I have been saving for just such an occasion. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I'm personally not a fan of the R-Line lower grille. I think they should have kept it horizontal. The mazda 3's look like they're smiling at you and the R-Line CC's look like this:



You know what, I wondered that as well. The guys doing the vinyl wrap are going to black out the vertical chrome bits to dumb down those obtrusive lines a bit. It'll look good once its sorted out, but I agree that horizontal lines on that lower grill would have visually at least widened the look of the car.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> You know what, I wondered that as well. The guys doing the vinyl wrap are going to black out the vertical chrome bits to dumb down those obtrusive lines a bit. It'll look good once its sorted out, but I agree that horizontal lines on that lower grill would have visually at least widened the look of the car.


Some guys like the look but to me, it just looks odd. I had my pick of a sport plus and an R Line and ending up going with the sport plus due to unattractive look of the bumper. If the R Line was more than body kit and badges, I prob would have dealt with it. 

They should have made a AWD CC R Line 3.6 with twin turbos and took some notes from the previous R's with seating and braking. Next car will be a CPO Audi.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> I just sold some old Jetta parts today and am gearing up to get some more OEM gear. The R-Line skirts are pretty high on the list but man are they expensive! Any advice on where a guy could score a set for less than $800-?


I'm thinking of getting an R-line bumper for mine, I already got the side skirts and rear spoiler plus I got the GTi pedals and I now have two flat bottomed steering wheels one with grey stitching and the other with red. The only problem is that both are for dsg cars. I decided to give the wheel a go after not liking it on a Tiguan R-line I had for a couple of days.

I have had it on for a couple of weeks now and I am beginning to like it more all the time.

What parts did you need besides the bumper fog lights and grilles? Did you need to get different brackets?

For what its worth I love the R-line bumper.


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Did some light cleaning with some buddies..*


----------



## X23jose (Mar 2, 2014)

With some help from fellow member OEMplusCC ….. did some vag-com work cornering lights as drl, windows up/down via key fob, heated seat memory for drivers side and installed deautokey.com led interior kit….. looks amazing


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> 2nd day of Bi-xenon retrofit:
> Run wires from engine bay to the cabin :thumbup:





iMod.:R said:


> Couldn't help myself. Ordered the R-Line front bumper the day I bought the car, LOL. All of it showed up the other day.




:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Installed R-Line taillights...


I do want those! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SacKing23 (Jan 26, 2014)

I purchased my 2013 CC almost 30 days ago... Over the last month I have done several small and tasteful (IMO) modifications to transform the car into my own... So far I have: tinted windows, metallic black vinyl roof wrap, plati-dipped front grill, new 19" wheels, carbon-fiber rear spoiler and deleted the front plate. In the coming months I hope to: add an exhaust, a slight drop to the ride-height and a front lip spoiler (if I can find one)... He's a few pics in the rain!

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2730.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2730.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2730.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2728.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2728.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2728.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2734.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2734.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2734.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2739.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2739.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2739.jpg"/></a>


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

SacKing23 said:


> I purchased my 2013 CC almost 30 days ago... Over the last month I have done several small and tasteful (IMO) modifications to transform the car into my own... So far I have: tinted windows, metallic black vinyl roof wrap, plati-dipped front grill, new 19" wheels, carbon-fiber rear spoiler and deleted the front plate. In the coming months I hope to: add an exhaust, a slight drop to the ride-height and a front lip spoiler (if I can find one)... He's a few pics in the rain!
> 
> <a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2730.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2730.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2730.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...


:heart: What brand vinyl did you use for your roof?


----------



## SacKing23 (Jan 26, 2014)

hvan813 said:


> :heart: What brand vinyl did you use for your roof?



3M


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Put the OEM exhaust back on my car. Magnaflow will be up for sale shortly.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

X23jose said:


> With some help from fellow member OEMplusCC ….. did some vag-com work cornering lights as drl, windows up/down via key fob, heated seat memory for drivers side and installed deautokey.com led interior kit….. looks amazing





And managed to blow interior light fuse  . Sorry (replaced on spot)





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SacKing23 said:


> I purchased my 2013 CC almost 30 days ago... Over the last month I have done several small and tasteful (IMO) modifications to transform the car into my own... So far I have: tinted windows, metallic black vinyl roof wrap, plati-dipped front grill, new 19" wheels, carbon-fiber rear spoiler and deleted the front plate. In the coming months I hope to: add an exhaust, a slight drop to the ride-height and a front lip spoiler (if I can find one)... He's a few pics in the rain!
> 
> <a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2730.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2730.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2730.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...


Sack,

Pretty nice and clean looking car! I love the work done to it! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## SacKing23 (Jan 26, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Sack,
> 
> Pretty nice and clean looking car! I love the work done to it! Congrats! :thumbup:


Thanks. I'd really like to finish it off with an R-Line front bumper, like your doing, at some point... If I can find one for the right price.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Installed the RVC. 6 hours well worth it :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

COBYATCH said:


> Installed the RVC. 6 hours well worth it :thumbup:


want


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

@Sack 

Black out the mirror as well - it will complete the car  IMHO


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Put the OEM exhaust back on my car. Magnaflow will be up for sale shortly.


Chicken!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Chicken!


Yup


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Put the OEM exhaust back on my car. Magnaflow will be up for sale shortly.


Unhappy with the sound?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Unhappy with the sound?


Yup... it got too loud for my liking. Plus with my daily commute to work of 100 miles a day, I wasn't going to put up with it any longer.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Just got in the pre-painted BOBM decklid spoiler and hopefully service has an extra hour available to mount it. 👍


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Yup... it got too loud for my liking. Plus with my daily commute to work of 100 miles a day, I wasn't going to put up with it any longer.


I had *CB Tuning* build me a custom SPM catback for my CC. It sounds great. Not too loud, not too quiet, it's just right.


----------



## SacKing23 (Jan 26, 2014)

hallucinogen said:


> @Sack
> 
> Black out the mirror as well - it will complete the car  IMHO


I actually thought about it and it is something that i'd like to do but I have not really seen anything on removing the caps, etc. If it's something that isn't a major undertaking, I will do it...


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

It's easy to do SacKing. The just pop off. There are a few youtube videos showing. Basically just slowly and carefully slide a screwdriver between bottom of the cover / cap and the blinker and pry upwards. Once you figure it out you can do it with your hands. I did mine carbon fiber. 

Btw, your car looks great! I love the white paint and black top. Once you lower it some it will be sick.


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Not mine but my roommates. He doesnt have an account here. We put coilovers and wheels on it though.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome ride man! Which wheels are those?


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome ride man! Which wheels are those?


18x8.5/9.5 Klutch SL14s


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Hub bore adopters*

I see you have Audi wheels. I just picked up S4 rims for my CC but the center hole is too big - have you used hub bore adopter to fit Audi wheels on your CC? Do you know where to get those? 




Boricua_aoc said:


> I like the Eibachs better than when I had the H&R's. The drop is pretty much even, here is another pis on a more level ground.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Roof rack, thanks to Serge. Great guy to deal with. Packaged and shipped it with super care. 


















Also used laminx to help protect paint.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ivinioCC said:


> I see you have Audi wheels. I just picked up S4 rims for my CC but the center hole is too big - have you used hub bore adopter to fit Audi wheels on your CC? Do you know where to get those?


They're called hub rings. You can find them anywhere (ecstuning.com, EBay, etc.). Just make sure you get the metal ones, as opposed to the ones made with plastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Here it is guys!




























Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Didn't do anything to the CC but wife bought a 2014 TDI WAGON

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Here it is guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

First let me apologize to everyone that had a question about the FMIC. I have been crazy busy as of late, and have had zero time to check up on the forums. In order to get the 30% discount you have to be a part of the Last Sunday cruise, but I am still able to get the rest a decent discount on these. If you want to get one of these I would suggest you do so quick. There is less than 10 kits left, and the next order isn't scheduled to arrive until next month. After this month they will be going back to regular price. As I mentioned before, this is because I convinced the guys at Neuspeed to offer a discount to the CC drivers. If you are interested PM me.:wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome news Rico,

And yeah it's awesome that Neuspeed developed a specific Intercooler for the VW CC! :thumbup: :thumbup: @Neuspeed

I have bought through them the following parts if my actual car and I'm very pleased with all if them!

Discharge pipe
Throttle pipe
Rear sway bar links
BiLstein's PSS10 Coilovers
Engine cover (for my 2.0T FSI)


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome news Rico,
> 
> And yeah it's awesome that Neuspeed developed a specific Intercooler for the VW CC! :thumbup: :thumbup: @Neuspeed
> 
> ...


That is great to hear Beto. I am glad to hear that you are happy with the parts.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> That is great to hear Beto. I am glad to hear that you are happy with the parts.


Hi Rico,

Indeed Neuspeed has an awesome fabrication quality, engineering and design; I still what to buy some more goodies from them! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Maybe an Intercooler for my Wifey's CC... Even though since I'm in Mexico I'll not receive that awesome price you're getting in the USA by now! 

Have a good one man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

custom-made exhaust system. 3 inch downpipe 200 cell. Sound is great!


Old









Downpipe


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sammzway said:


> Roof rack, thanks to Serge. Great guy to deal with. Packaged and shipped it with super care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U are welcome brother!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

Schippersss said:


>


Loving the tips. Are those slip on tips are a whole muffler?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

ZachSav said:


> Not mine but my roommates. He doesnt have an account here. We put coilovers and wheels on it though.



I'm usually not a fan of lipped wheels on Cc but these stepped lips look great.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

hvan813 said:


>


This is a very weird picture.


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Bagged_CC said:


> Loving the tips. Are those slip on tips are a whole muffler?


Are slip on tips. I had a lot of choices out severals models. Found this the best are on the cc.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

When I bought the CC last year it came with some slight wheel rash, so while it's at the shop I'm having them fix those, and maybe the small ding in the roof. 

I also have a couple of questions. 

Where would I be able to get replacement glass for the driver's visor? Somehow the previous owner shattered it. 

Where's the best place to get R-Line Pedals? The threads that showed up in search are pretty old. 

:beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Well add a water pump failure to the ever growing list of problems on my car that need fixing. As if the tranny at 49k wasn't bad enough. Anyway getting to deal with this **** today. I'm overjoyed....


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Well add a water pump failure to the ever growing list of problems on my car that need fixing. As if the tranny at 49k wasn't bad enough. Anyway getting to deal with this **** today. I'm overjoyed....


Sorry to hear that. I had a water pump failure at 29,000 miles... I walked in to my garage and found fluid everywhere -_-. 

My steering wheel is making a loud creaking sound when I turn it full lock left and right. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

CChristian said:


> My steering wheel is making a loud creaking sound when I turn it full lock left and right. Anyone have any experience with this?


My steering wheel does the same. I need to take it in to get checked. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Have some short to ground error for my foglights.going to shop soon


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

This thread should turn into what broke on your CC today? We have all been having many issues with our cars as of late. My intake manifold went on it like a week ago and now the setting issue. Not to mention the rev hang that I have been having for such a long time. I feel like trading this in for a new mkvii GTI or golf .:R. I think that's just what I'll do. Though I need to find a new dealer as my good friend who was the finance manager at the dealership that I use to go to is now the finance manager over At Subaru. Maybe I'll go over there and see what I can get. 


Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

SacKing23 said:


> I purchased my 2013 CC almost 30 days ago... Over the last month I have done several small and tasteful (IMO) modifications to transform the car into my own... So far I have: tinted windows, metallic black vinyl roof wrap, plati-dipped front grill, new 19" wheels, carbon-fiber rear spoiler and deleted the front plate. In the coming months I hope to: add an exhaust, a slight drop to the ride-height and a front lip spoiler (if I can find one)... He's a few pics in the rain!
> 
> <a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2730.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2730.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2730.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase the carbon spoiler from?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received this bad boy today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Received this bad boy today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


:thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

What did I do to my CC today? Well, I drilled 8 holes into the roof, LOL!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Received this bad boy today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> What did I do to my CC today? Well, I drilled 8 holes into the roof, LOL!


What are you planning to do to your car!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BETOGLI said:


> What are you planning to do to your car!



HAHA! Its not as bad as you'd think, but we installed a permanent roof rack today. Posting a few pics of the process on my "CC Chronicles" build thread. 

I haven't even had the bastard for a week and I'm already drilling it up.....I got issues. :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> HAHA! Its not as bad as you'd think, but we installed a permanent roof rack today. Posting a few pics of the process on my "CC Chronicles" build thread.
> 
> I haven't even had the bastard for a week and I'm already drilling it up.....I got issues. :laugh:


LOL, good to know this! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'll check out your build thread!

I thought maybe you were planning to do a Carbon Fiber top!


----------



## SacKing23 (Jan 26, 2014)

jannoreno1 said:


> Where did you purchase the carbon spoiler from?


eBay... Seller: hiuda123


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> This thread should turn into what broke on your CC today? We have all been having many issues with our cars as of late. My intake manifold went on it like a week ago and now the setting issue. Not to mention the rev hang that I have been having for such a long time. I feel like trading this in for a new mkvii GTI or golf .:R. I think that's just what I'll do. Though I need to find a new dealer as my good friend who was the finance manager at the dealership that I use to go to is now the finance manager over At Subaru. Maybe I'll go over there and see what I can get.
> 
> 
> Sent from GOLDIE LOCKS


:thumbup: do it!


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

Yesterday I finally had a chance to wash my car after doing a ton of stuff to it, I haven't even driven it in like 2-3 weeks. After the wash I was able to finish up installing my new Volant intake which took some love and modification but I am very pleased now that it's all said and done and will be more pleased when I get the OEM VW emblem that will fill the spot of the company logo on top of the air box. 

Prior to that I did a full detail, new Hawk HPS brake pads, flushed the brake system, bled the clutch, had my catch can powder coated, installed water meth and a bunch of other stuff. When I got home today I grabbed the camera and took some picts, the one of the stereo in the trunk are old but nothing has changed. Hope you guys appreciate the work that went into it 

BTW- I've had the car exactly 2 years as of today.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

NUISANCECC said:


> Yesterday I finally had a chance to wash my car after doing a ton of stuff to it, I haven't even driven it in like 2-3 weeks. After the wash I was able to finish up installing my new Volant intake which took some love and modification but I am very pleased now that it's all said and done and will be more pleased when I get the OEM VW emblem that will fill the spot of the company logo on top of the air box.
> 
> Prior to that I did a full detail, new Hawk HPS brake pads, flushed the brake system, bled the clutch, had my catch can powder coated, installed water meth and a bunch of other stuff. When I got home today I grabbed the camera and took some picts, the one of the stereo in the trunk are old but nothing has changed. Hope you guys appreciate the work that went into it
> 
> BTW- I've had the car exactly 2 years as of today.


loving it dude clean install on the WM


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Where's the best place to get R-Line Pedals? The threads that showed up in search are pretty old.


There are probably cheaper places to buy from, but here's a starting point:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally got my new wheels on since the winter broke a little 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Where's the best place to get R-Line Pedals? The threads that showed up in search are pretty old. :beer:


Seller get-store on eBay brand new for $229. I talked to them and got mine for $200 shipped. Comes with the correct dead pedal for our cars as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NUISANCECC said:


> Yesterday I finally had a chance to wash my car after doing a ton of stuff to it, I haven't even driven it in like 2-3 weeks. After the wash I was able to finish up installing my new Volant intake which took some love and modification but I am very pleased now that it's all said and done and will be more pleased when I get the OEM VW emblem that will fill the spot of the company logo on top of the air box.
> 
> Prior to that I did a full detail, new Hawk HPS brake pads, flushed the brake system, bled the clutch, had my catch can powder coated, installed water meth and a bunch of other stuff. When I got home today I grabbed the camera and took some picts, the one of the stereo in the trunk are old but nothing has changed. Hope you guys appreciate the work that went into it
> 
> BTW- I've had the car exactly 2 years as of today.


HEy man,

Where did you put WM Pump? Did you use extra tank for WM or windshield fluid tank? ))


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Finally got my new wheels on since the winter broke a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NUISANCECC said:


> Yesterday I finally had a chance to wash my car after doing a ton of stuff to it, I haven't even driven it in like 2-3 weeks. After the wash I was able to finish up installing my new Volant intake which took some love and modification but I am very pleased now that it's all said and done and will be more pleased when I get the OEM VW emblem that will fill the spot of the company logo on top of the air box.
> 
> Prior to that I did a full detail, new Hawk HPS brake pads, flushed the brake system, bled the clutch, had my catch can powder coated, installed water meth and a bunch of other stuff. When I got home today I grabbed the camera and took some picts, the one of the stereo in the trunk are old but nothing has changed. Hope you guys appreciate the work that went into it
> 
> BTW- I've had the car exactly 2 years as of today.


Pretty awesome work man! Congrats!


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Mantvis said:


>


Man that looks good! Since you are from the town of Chi are you buddies with Jeremy Cliff the automotive photographer out there? Super rad dude and his work is bonkers good. :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Little further away of my sexy 19s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

chillybone said:


> Little further away of my sexy 19s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post some more? I've been considering these.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

pwilks52 said:


> Can you post some more? I've been considering these.


Oh sweet. These are nice trust me. Took me a little bit but I found a oe center cap that fits it. It's the flat style 05 passat center cap so you guys know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Added 6 fuses to my fuse box - properly OEM style


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Added 6 fuses to my fuse box - properly OEM style


What are you going to install to your car?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> What are you going to install to your car?




3 fuses were installed for my OEM bixenon retrofit. And 3 fuses were installed for future stuff.
Maybe homelink, rear sun shade, drls or something





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my CC back today, feels good again and nice to have her back, although I was a little disappointed the dealership didn't bother to call me or update me on my vehicle till I called and the service advisor went into oh shiz mode. Now looking at some upgrades for the car.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NUISANCECC said:


> Yesterday I finally had a chance to wash my car after doing a ton of stuff to it, I haven't even driven it in like 2-3 weeks. After the wash I was able to finish up installing my new Volant intake which took some love and modification but I am very pleased now that it's all said and done and will be more pleased when I get the OEM VW emblem that will fill the spot of the company logo on top of the air box.
> 
> Prior to that I did a full detail, new Hawk HPS brake pads, flushed the brake system, bled the clutch, had my catch can powder coated, installed water meth and a bunch of other stuff. When I got home today I grabbed the camera and took some picts, the one of the stereo in the trunk are old but nothing has changed. Hope you guys appreciate the work that went into it
> 
> BTW- I've had the car exactly 2 years as of today.


nice mod list man....glad to see another CC on meth :thumbup:



MrRline said:


> Got my CC back today, feels good again and nice to have her back, although I was a little disappointed the dealership didn't bother to call me or update me on my vehicle till I called and the service advisor went into oh shiz mode. Now looking at some upgrades for the car.


ssssooooo does this mean that the GLI is getting a DP?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Well finally got the k04 install date in stone. Got my k04 in December finally will install at awe headquarters with giac on March 31st! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Little further away of my sexy 19s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those center caps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> There are probably cheaper places to buy from, but here's a starting point:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/


Thanks, that was my starting point. Really wanted to get them for < $200. Which seems impossible. 



munnarg said:


> Seller get-store on eBay brand new for $229. I talked to them and got mine for $200 shipped. Comes with the correct dead pedal for our cars as well.


Awesome, this is getting closer to the target price. :beer:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Oe center caps from a 05 passat I'll post the part number today when I pick them up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I finalized my ride height a couple days ago 

















Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> 3 fuses were installed for my OEM bixenon retrofit. And 3 fuses were installed for future stuff.
> Maybe homelink, rear sun shade, drls or something
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


You park like Serge. :sly:

:thumbup: Looks good, hope you were able to sneak it under some cover before last night.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I finalized my ride height a couple days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I finalized my ride height a couple days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
Yes... I had to... with no apologies. This CC looks amazing. Nicely done!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

van33 said:


> Where did you get those center caps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

chillybone said:


> Oe center caps from a 05 passat I'll post the part number today when I pick them up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice. Are you on lowering springs?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Put in Forge DV Spacer and 2 15s in the trunk.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

COBYATCH said:


> Looks nice. Are you on lowering springs?


Yes h&r sports


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

X37 said:


> Put in Forge DV Spacer and 2 15s in the trunk.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


I've got a Forge Spacer sitting in the living room right now until some nice weather comes around. Let me know if you like it.


----------



## shafdeezy12 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Plasti dip fun*










Decided to try out some plasti dip for the first time. Pretty happy with the results. Blacked out most of the grill and below the fog lights. Thinking about doing the chrome strip around the car as well.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

GlowinPassat said:


> I've got a Forge Spacer sitting in the living room right now until some nice weather comes around. Let me know if you like it.


I do actually, when I saw the videos it made it sound weird and reverberating but its just a smooth pssssttt. Kind of a bitch to install but should only take an hour tops. My diverter valve itself was kind of messed up when I pulled it off and now that this is on there it the car doesnt lag between shifts anymore. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Got my transmission fluid replaced today. YES i know, i know VW claims its lifetime for 6 speed manual but i dont trust lifetime  (cost me $150 with oem fluid)

However tech told me that i have a small oil leak by sensor and gasket. Might be PCV not letting pressure off correctly and causing seals to leak. I already ordered upgraded PCV revision E and will replace it next week.
Looks like this leakage is common on TSI's. Does anybody know if this is covered by power-train warranty? I just hit 40K

Thanks


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I finalized my ride height a couple days ago


I like that! What's your FTG? Installing my coil overs after I get back from Sebring.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*nice*



shafdeezy12 said:


> Decided to try out some plasti dip for the first time. Pretty happy with the results. Blacked out most of the grill and below the fog lights. Thinking about doing the chrome strip around the car as well.


Just today I was saying i am going to try and plastidip the lower chrome by the fogs on mine-


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicago: 4 seasons in 24 hours...





































Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## shafdeezy12 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yea, just a little too much chrome for me....


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Only chorme pieces are the original trim peaces. Wheels are brushed aluminum 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

got my front lip and side skirt repaired from ice damage this winter. Threw on my peelers since it was warm out, but today is in the 20s so i took my a4 avant to work.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

ivinioCC said:


> I see you have Audi wheels. I just picked up S4 rims for my CC but the center hole is too big - have you used hub bore adopter to fit Audi wheels on your CC? Do you know where to get those?


I totally missed your post...

These had center hub rings to make them fit perfectly. They are fairly cheap and every wheel site would have them. I was told to stay away from the aluminum ones tho.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hub...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Only chorme pieces are the original trim peaces. Wheels are brushed aluminum
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk




I looked at his post and was like "wtf" but I think he's replying to the post above yours haha


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Did MORE modding to the front lip



















And from a distance.......


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Been following your lip project & it looks really good!...but imo under the fogs it needs to be rounded and following the oe bumper lines. :thumbup:



Guest2320 said:


> Did MORE modding to the front lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

FLIP KIDD said:


> Been following you're lip project & it looks really good!...but imo under the fogs it needs to be rounded and following the oe bumper lines. :thumbup:


agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

its getting a little ricey. I think it looks better without the front lip.


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Got to give it up to you this is the sexiest white cc i have ever seen. Sweet


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

guest2320 said:


> did more modding to the front lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to give it to you this is the sexiest white cc i have ever seen. Sweet


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

fablowe01 said:


> got to give it to you this is the sexiest white cc i have ever seen. Sweet


Thanks!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Received a VW Phaethon's dead pedal; I thought I could make it work on the CC... but the rear clips are so different! 



















That really sucks! I don't want to drill them on the corners to make it fit!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Chicago: 4 seasons in 24 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice clean looking! I have seen your car on chicagoland petrolhead.

Chicago where you located??


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I ordered the Neuspeed FMIC and Power Pulley


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these a direct fit? Also, your wheels are by Alzor, right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kymitaa (Mar 14, 2014)

*n1ce*

this 1 bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> I ordered the Neuspeed FMIC....


Copy-cat :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Copy-cat :laugh:


LOL


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Copy-cat :laugh:


I get mine at 30% off


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> I get mine at 30% off


I know i knw  cali people r lucky people he he. 

Same for pulley? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Nice clean looking! I have seen your car on chicagoland petrolhead.
> 
> Chicago where you located??


Im in Naperville, and your self?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Im in Naperville, and your self?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I'm in downtown.


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

First test fit, need to go a lil lower and work on the fenders...hoping to be the first CC on 10" wide wheels on 4 corners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Wrapped the outside of the grill in 3m gloss black. Finally Warm Weather!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Did MORE modding to the front lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this where you got your inspiration for doing this mod?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

snapped and edited some shots while its clean (eff off winter):banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> snapped and edited some shots while its clean (eff off winter):banghead:



Clean! ❤❤❤




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Clean! ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for now :banghead: ...I gotta find a daily beater


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> for now :banghead: ...I gotta find a daily beater


thats my plan... as soon as done with the rest of the mods that i planned, im going to get some old manual vr6 VW and keep my baby in garage as a weekend car hehe


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> snapped and edited some shots while its clean (eff off winter):banghead:


Love your car! Pretty nice and clean; I like how you painted/wrapped your T-Line grill! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Discovered that through the rounds of ice and snow we've had, I somehow managed to rip the wheel well liner behind the front passenger wheel. I presume it was yanked out by a chunk of iced over slush falling out.

At least it's not a $400 part?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Love your car! Pretty nice and clean; I like how you painted/wrapped your T-Line grill! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks man...Yeah it just needed something to accent the lines better. :wave:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

van33 said:


> Is this where you got your inspiration for doing this mod?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly where my inspiration came from! and a few scirocco pictures


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Streb0708 said:


> First test fit, need to go a lil lower and work on the fenders...hoping to be the first CC on 10" wide wheels on 4 corners.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ran 20x10 vertini rivieras for about 6 months and then went bbs 20x9. 10s were too much poke for me

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I know i knw  cali people r lucky people he he.
> 
> Same for pulley?
> 
> ...


Yes all Neuspeed brand parts are 30% off
Other brands are 20% i think


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Thanks man...Yeah it just needed something to accent the lines better. :wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Those 0.06s look good on the CC. 
I need to get mine......hoping for 18x9.5 all around 

lowered my rear to ~24.5FTG
need to chop off some of the front bump stops, front stuck at ~25ftg even after I spin down the perches.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cc got fmic today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Cc got fmic today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude, both cars look amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I do like pretty much that brand new Neuspeed Intercooler!

Are you planing to keep the OEM in place or are you taking it of?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude, both cars look amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I do like pretty much that brand new Neuspeed Intercooler!
> 
> Are you planing to keep the OEM in place or are you taking it of?


Thanks broter. S4 stg3 is sick. He took me for a spin today, it blew my mind!!!

Beto, keeping oem in stock, too mucj work to remove it... Gonna add methanol injection, to make up for 40lbs extra weight )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks broter. S4 stg3 is sick. He took me for a spin today, it blew my mind!!!
> 
> Beto, keeping oem in stock, too mucj work to remove it... Gonna add methanol injection, to make up for 40lbs extra weight )
> 
> ...


Yeah that Audi S4 Stage III looks pretty amazing!

Pretty nice about adding a WAI System to your car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

Stero1D said:


> Cc got fmic today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Passatryde said:


> Sweet! :thumbup:


Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Saw this non metallic paint on a CC today that reminded me of Audi Nimbus Grey. It looked hot as h3ll!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Saw this non metallic paint on a CC today that reminded me of Audi Nimbus Grey. It looked hot as h3ll!


It looks awesome! I have a friend with a VW Golf GTI MKV with a custom paint job pretty alike which looks pretty awesome, IMO.


----------



## Sidp (Dec 31, 2013)

First post and first mod, got an HID kit from USP installed today . Unfortunately the bulb/ballast on the driver's side turns off after a few minutes so I might have to return it :banghead:










Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sidp said:


> First post and first mod, got an HID kit from USP installed today . Unfortunately the bulb/ballast on the driver's side turns off after a few minutes so I might have to return it :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the CC sub-forum!


----------



## Sidp (Dec 31, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Welcome to the CC sub-forum!


Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sidp said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Saw this non metallic paint on a CC today that reminded me of Audi Nimbus Grey. It looked hot as h3ll!


Anyone seen or have a pic of a CC with these wheels lowered? I am trying to determine if I should lower mine now or wait until I can get wheels.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Sidp said:


> First post and first mod, got an HID kit from USP installed today . Unfortunately the bulb/ballast on the driver's side turns off after a few minutes so I might have to return it :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or have them replace the unit.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Xenon*

Make sure your xenon option turned on before you return the ballast. I had the same issue.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I broke my suspension.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Cc got fmic today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the guy from the show, eh?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> That's the guy from the show, eh?


yeah thats the guy! HE helped me w it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

sk8too said:


> I broke my suspension.


?? What happen


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Airride.


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

Decided to detail the CC and get some pictures taken of it.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

CChristian said:


> Decided to detail the CC and get some pictures taken of it.


:thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> yeah thats the guy! HE helped me w it.


Now you'll be winning shows without any effort! :laugh::thumbup: 

Lemme know if you're cruising around up here again, he's from around these parts if I recall correctly.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Now you'll be winning shows without any effort! :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> Lemme know if you're cruising around up here again, he's from around these parts if I recall correctly.


haha, hope so 

he lives in Gurnee bro


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> haha, hope so
> 
> he lives in Gurnee bro


Yeah, he's up in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Yeah, he's up in my neck of the woods.


shhhh... stop disclosing ur location online.....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> shhhh... stop disclosing ur location online.....


I didn't, just a generic range! :laugh::sly:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I didn't, just a generic range! :laugh::sly:


I can totally get ur address by ur tags lol... big deal


----------



## SoCalCC (Jan 27, 2014)

Installed H&R Ultra Lows this weekend! Bent the passenger side fender lip and ordered a fender roller. 



Need to get better pictures!


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally installed the rear footwell lights. Was a PITA lol but so worth it.

Anyone have LEDs in their footwells and have a weird blue/green color coming out of them? I'm seeing lines of green and blue which is really weird, I was thinking it had to do with the way the housing is. Might consider swapping them for red ones. Anyone have pics of red footwell lights?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

COBYATCH said:


> Finally installed the rear footwell lights. Was a PITA lol but so worth it.
> 
> Anyone have LEDs in their footwells and have a weird blue/green color coming out of them? I'm seeing lines of green and blue which is really weird, I was thinking it had to do with the way the housing is. Might consider swapping them for red ones. Anyone have pics of red footwell lights?


I had red leds in my footwell lights in the beginning. Sorry no pictures.
Then i got tired of them and ordered deautokey footwell leds in crisp white color.
I like them a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

Decided to tango with a pothole today and the pothole won. Looks like possible bent wheel and for sure killed the tire with less than 3k miles on it :facepalm::facepalm:

Makes me rethink installing the hpa coilovers i got


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SoCalCC said:


> Installed H&R Ultra Lows this weekend! Bent the passenger side fender lip and ordered a fender roller.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get better pictures!


Hows ur passenger axle doin?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalCC (Jan 27, 2014)

Mantvis said:


> Hows ur passenger axle doin?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Few light kisses on the pasenger side axle at 24 3/4" FTG. Turned the fronts up a little and have not had a problem. I am about 24 7/8 in the front now which is almost a half inch lower than my Ksports.

Still debating on a frame notch.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Passatryde said:


> Decided to tango with a pothole today and the pothole won. Looks like possible bent wheel and for sure killed the tire with less than 3k miles on it :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Makes me rethink installing the hpa coilovers i got


I lost that same battle about three weeks ago. Bent both passenger side rims one Friday night with some low fog going only about 25 - 30 MPH! Luckily I purchased "wheel insurance from my dealer because they were trying to sell me two new wheels. For the price of OEM wheels, I told the guy I could buy a whole set of aftermarket wheels and have enough left over for at least a couple of tires! Then I reminded him about the insurance and after looking into it, he said it would be covered for repair. My luck was such that the repair guy happened to be there straightening out another set of wheels when the service guy called and they were fixed the same day. Now I only feel a slight vibration at over 80 MPH, where I previously felt a significant vibration at anything over 25 MPH. Not perfect, but certainly much better. This winter has claimed a lot of wheels!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I can totally get ur address by ur tags lol... big deal


You can get it a lot of ways, but the act of not making it extremely easy for the average individual goes a ways. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Passatryde said:


> Decided to tango with a pothole today and the pothole won. Looks like possible bent wheel and for sure killed the tire with less than 3k miles on it :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Makes me rethink installing the hpa coilovers i got


Trust me when I say it wouldn't matter, unfortunately. Sorry you've got deal with that crap, waiting on a wheel shipment to arrive at Hartmann myself....


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Went over to Forge Motorsports today and picked up the Aluminum Uprated Boost Pipework kit. It's going to look great when I put it in tomorrow morning. I was about to order it online form USP when I remembered Forge was right here in town. So I saved on the shipping and didn't have to wait 4-5 days.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Quinones said:


> I lost that same battle about three weeks ago. Bent both passenger side rims one Friday night with some low fog going only about 25 - 30 MPH! Luckily I purchased "wheel insurance from my dealer because they were trying to sell me two new wheels. For the price of OEM wheels, I told the guy I could buy a whole set of aftermarket wheels and have enough left over for at least a couple of tires! Then I reminded him about the insurance and after looking into it, he said it would be covered for repair. My luck was such that the repair guy happened to be there straightening out another set of wheels when the service guy called and they were fixed the same day. Now I only feel a slight vibration at over 80 MPH, where I previously felt a significant vibration at anything over 25 MPH. Not perfect, but certainly much better. This winter has claimed a lot of wheels!!


Don't forget you have a full size matching aluminum wheel for a spare also. Put that on to replace the worse of the two bent wheels. 13 R-Lines ftw!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Don't forget you have a full size matching aluminum wheel for a spare also. Put that on to replace the worse of the two bent wheels. 13 R-Lines ftw!


That's exactly my plan Mike, once there is a nice day to do so. I'm pretty sure the front wheel took the brunt of the impact and damage, but not sure if they replaced the same wheels front and back as they were originally. Time will tell and it's not that bad right now, so I can deal with it a little while longer.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Upgraded to true oem rear camera and added wiring to allow voice commands on rns510 and 9w7 Bluetooth. Looks great with my park pilot and sensors. 
Now time to sell the rcd510 version f. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Took the front helper springs out and am sitting at 24 1/4 inches Ftg. Hoping to get my frame noticed next week so I can Doug the fronts down even more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapralaya (Feb 3, 2014)

Guest2320 said:


> Did MORE modding to the front lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in total lust with this CC. I wasn't a huge fan of the lip at first, but the new changes give it a bit of a more understated quality that I like. I too love the look of the design vision gti, when I do get my hands on my very own candy white 2012 CC, I need to figure out how to get some honeycomb mesh in those grills.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Just ordered Some R-line Tails


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

L8Train said:


> Just ordered Some R-line Tails


Nice... from where?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Passatryde said:


> Decided to tango with a pothole today and the pothole won. Looks like possible bent wheel and for sure killed the tire with less than 3k miles on it :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Makes me rethink installing the hpa coilovers i got


Do it man! Don't let a pothole stop you! Cheer up man! My Wife's CC brand new tire (less than 1K Miles on it) caught a huge nail, and I know how it sucks'


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Just ordered Some R-line Tails





munnarg said:


> Nice... from where?


I want a pair as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Nice... from where?





BETOGLI said:


> I want a pair as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


PM FAHRENHEITLAD he is a parts guy at a VW dealer and hooked me up with a good price.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mahapralaya said:


> I'm in total lust with this CC. I wasn't a huge fan of the lip at first, but the new changes give it a bit of a more understated quality that I like. I too love the look of the design vision gti, when I do get my hands on my very own candy white 2012 CC, I need to figure out how to get some honeycomb mesh in those grills.


Thanks for the love!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Thanks for the love!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Love your Stance wheels........

I think your rears are 9.5" wide, though.
Is it ET48??

Thanks!

TM


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

L8Train said:


> PM FAHRENHEITLAD he is a parts guy at a VW dealer and hooked me up with a good price.


I'll try my best to hook everyone up. :wave:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Just ordered Some R-line Tails


I'll have them tomorrow and I'll ship and send you tracking as well. I also include insurance. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> PM FAHRENHEITLAD he is a parts guy at a VW dealer and hooked me up with a good price.


Damn ur copy cat  Im not disclosing my contacts anymore


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I'll have them tomorrow and I'll ship and send you tracking as well. I also include insurance. :thumbup:


Thank you for the hook up :thumbup:


Stero1D said:


> Damn ur copy cat  Im not disclosing my contacts anymore


Don't hate bro.  Next time i'm in Chitown ill hit you up for some beers :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Love your Stance wheels........
> 
> I think your rears are 9.5" wide, though.
> Is it ET48??
> ...


 the rears are actually 10" wide et51. the company I bought them from shaved off 3mm they were et48 before they shaved them


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Thank you for the hook up :thumbup:
> 
> Don't hate bro.  Next time i'm in Chitown ill hit you up for some beers :beer::beer::beer:


Ok beers on you )) lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I'll try my best to hook everyone up. :wave:


Do we get a discount too? :laugh: btw, your ride looks sick :thumpup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

van33 said:


> Do we get a discount too? :laugh: btw, your ride looks sick :thumpup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing, pm me your info


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I'll try my best to hook everyone up. :wave:


I would love a set of them shipped to San Diego California Zip Code 92154. How much would it be for them including shipping? 

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Did rear brake job. Rotors and pads


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Confirmed it today, ill be picking up my CC on Saturday. 2012 Sport, Night Blue Metallic, 6spd. I am stoked as can be. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

SkrApUNB said:


> Confirmed it today, ill be picking up my CC on Saturday. 2012 Sport, Night Blue Metallic, 6spd. I am stoked as can be. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Ayyy someone from E46Forum hahaha. Loved your car there. Are you trading it in or keeping it?


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

BETOGLI said:


> Do it man! Don't let a pothole stop you! Cheer up man! My Wife's CC brand new tire (less than 1K Miles on it) caught a huge nail, and I know how it sucks'


Thanks beto (and the others). I dropped off the wheel today. Should know tomorrow how much it's all going to set me back.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

COBYATCH said:


> Ayyy someone from E46Forum hahaha. Loved your car there. Are you trading it in or keeping it?




It got totaled man. Two weeks ago... So, ill be parting everything out on it. sucks man. I'm going to miss that car. I was in the process of bagging it... i actually dropped the air tank off for powder the day of the accident. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Passatryde said:


> Thanks beto (and the others). I dropped off the wheel today. Should know tomorrow how much it's all going to set me back.


Just install coilovers, drive slow, watch the road, brother! :laugh:


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

SkrApUNB said:


> It got totaled man. Two weeks ago... So, ill be parting everything out on it. sucks man. I'm going to miss that car. I was in the process of bagging it... i actually dropped the air tank off for powder the day of the accident. :banghead::banghead:


Damn that sucks to hear man. Gonna miss it. At least you can throw those bags onto the CC haha


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Sure thing, pm me your info


PM'd


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> PM'd


U dnt have CC anymore, you cant get deals :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> PM'd


answered 



BETOGLI said:


> I would love a set of them shipped to San Diego California Zip Code 92154. How much would it be for them including shipping?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beto


pm me


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

*What did I do to my CC today...*

...hit a BAP, resulting in a flat tire.

Good News = Discount Tire Road Hazard Warranty
Bad News = Bent wheel that needs to be replaced

Found these on eBay for $175. Anyone know of a cheaper source?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

COBYATCH said:


> Ayyy someone from E46Forum hahaha. Loved your car there. Are you trading it in or keeping it?



Rad, another CC in the South Bay! We gotta pull a GTG soon. I'd like to meet up with a few of you guys to see some mods and grab some burgers. Who did you have install your RVC?


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got my Borla installed today. NIIICCEEE!


----------



## heftylefty (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought it haha. 2014 r-line 6sp manual. Dealership took it right over to get tinted, I pick it up Tuesday.. Gonna be a LONG couple of days!


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Tried dying my expansion tank cap and washer fluid cap, didn't turn out so well. Best I could do for the expansion tank cap was a very dark purple, and the washer fluid cap wouldn't dye at all. Tried spraying them after but the paint kept coming off, so I'm concerned about some of it falling into the tank and mixing with the fluids.

Might just buy the black expansion tank cap, but does anyone know where I can get a black washer fluid cap? The VWVenison website that had them is now down.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

heftylefty said:


> I bought it haha. 2014 r-line 6sp manual. Dealership took it right over to get tinted, I pick it up Tuesday.. Gonna be a LONG couple of days!


Congrats


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Well. I picked the car up today. Very happy with her. I will have an intro/progress thread once I'm done editing. But here are two shots for now. 


Brandon1 by OpenCircleMedia, on Flickr


BrandonInterior1 by OpenCircleMedia, on Flickr


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Rad, another CC in the South Bay! We gotta pull a GTG soon. I'd like to meet up with a few of you guys to see some mods and grab some burgers. Who did you have install your RVC?


Hahah definitely need to do that soon. I installed it myself, wasn't too bad. Just took hours of taking everything apart and routing the wires.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Prepped her for the onslaught of pollen. Well, I did the job halfway. She will be in the garage until I get a couple free hours for the "wax off" part.


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

Me (CC) & Wife's (GTI) 












------

19 x 8.5 Front / 19 x 9.5 Rear



















Goodbye springs, hello coils










------


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

oOOoo more SoCal peeps :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

COBYATCH said:


> Might just buy the black expansion tank cap, but does anyone know where I can get a black washer fluid cap? The VWVenison website that had them is now down.


I have a OEM black coolant cap laying around....interested? 
If so, PM me.


For the washer cap, that sucks because the only place I've seen that had one that actually fit was the VWVenison one


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did rear brake job. Rotors and pads


Hi, 
How much PITA was it?
I have a vag com, but worryied about messing up the calipers...
Did you use one of the DIYs that is outthere for other electronic parking brake cars?
Thanks


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Brother came to visit with his stock cc sport, had to take a picture.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Had my paint detailed and did a Photoshoot with her.


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

new wheels


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Had my paint detailed and did a Photoshoot with her.


It reminds me my previous CC


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Had my paint detailed and did a Photoshoot with her.


Looking nice and clean, brother!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bodek said:


> new wheels


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Had my paint detailed and did a Photoshoot with her.


Man,

It looks pretty awesome! Congrats on your car and pics! :thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Looking nice and clean, brother!





BETOGLI said:


> Man,
> 
> It looks pretty awesome! Congrats on your car and pics! :thumbup:


Thanks guys


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

At first my Wife used to pick on my when I parked at a parking lot the further I could to avoid door dings... Now with her CC, she's the same way! LOL

Here are both of our cars parked in a supermarket.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> At first my Wife used to pick on my when I parked at a parking lot the further I could to avoid door dings... Now with her CC, she's the same way! LOL
> 
> Here are both of our cars parked in a supermarket.


baller taking two cars to go food shopping! :laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> At first my Wife used to pick on my when I parked at a parking lot the further I could to avoid door dings... Now with her CC, she's the same way! LOL


lool

--------------------------------
trimmed a bit off the front bump stops; it was a bitch to cut with dull exacto blade + squatting with my sore thighs....lol

so front now is ~24.8"FTG, rear is ~24.5"ftg.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

L8Train said:


> Had my paint detailed and did a Photoshoot with her.



I am not usually a fan of those wheels, but you pulled it off nicely. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I am not usually a fan of those wheels, but you pulled it off nicely. Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks buddy.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> baller taking two cars to go food shopping! :laugh:


LOL... Wish both were mine.. You bought her car... I just have done few mods to it and that's it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> lool



LOL




mango_springroll said:


> trimmed a bit off the front bump stops; it was a bitch to cut with dull exacto blade + squatting with my sore thighs....lol
> 
> so front now is ~24.8"FTG, rear is ~24.5"ftg.


Sweet man!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Front is one thread away from bottomed out, it is the bump stops that limiting the height at 25", trimming the bump stops without dissembling the fronts are hard. lol I was only managed to trimmed off about 3/16". That's low enough....for now. :laugh:


----------



## horig (Mar 24, 2014)

*changed my cc interior in ivory leather and diamond stitched alcantara *

back seats : 










key chain on front seat:











headliner 










back seats 










back fo the front seat:










another pic of the back seats










details of the back seat:










sorry for the poor quality of the pics they where taken in a hurry with a phone, i hope soon to take some pics with a dslr

thanks


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Loaded these up in the back of her. Some ST goodness going on here soon.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MrRline said:


> Loaded these up in the back of her. Some ST goodness going on here soon.


You will enjoy them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

bodek said:


> new wheels


What are these? Side shot? Close up? These may be my favorite tied with the bentleys


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> You will enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I'd love to get a write up on these when they're installed. Particularly, on how good the ride quality is.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> For the washer cap, that sucks because the only place I've seen that had one that actually fit was the VWVenison one


Sent you a PM 

And yeah, hopefully it's just a temporary down for the site. But I remember someone saying that the Lambo washer caps fit, only thing is that they're $46 shipped on eBay lol. Closest I'd be to owning a Lambo hahah.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-LAMBORG...Parts_Accessories&hash=item461c009b60&vxp=mtr


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wrapped roof on sunday








Installed R Line tails w all leds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

finishing up the trunk










started fitting the ebay lip from poland. never seen anyone pull the trigger on this, so im ganna attempt it. fits decently well. 










obviously not a good fitment picture. couldnt get it to stay up by itself


And test fir the new lips and barrels a bit back and forgot to share


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> oOOoo more SoCal peeps :thumbup::laugh:




Where in SoCal? 


We rarely see any euro meet... most of the time they're "JDM".. 



Also, shop i take the cars at is fully booked for the next 2 weeks. Know of a place (or possibly you IF you know how) can install my coilovers for the cc??? 


I'll buy food and drinks LOL


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

New exhaust. Dual Exhaust Magnaflow. Very happy with the sound, video doesnt do it justice too much background noise. I will make a new video this week.






















Watch "VW CC 2.0t Dual Exhaust Magnaflow" on YouTube
VW CC 2.0t Dual Exhaust Magnaflow: http://youtu.be/1Mq7YcKq6Kg


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

X37 said:


> New exhaust. Dual Exhaust Magnaflow. Very happy with the sound, video doesnt do it justice too much background noise. I will make a new video this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you route the pipes? i have the same motor n such, and couldnt find anyway to route the passenger side pipe around the spare wheel well, could you please post a picture? thanks!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

To be honest I havent looked underneath yet. I dropped the car off and came back 4 hours later. Ill try to get some underneath shots on my next day off

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onephatguy (Mar 17, 2014)

Costy said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>Veedubin02</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote">Nice pickup, I wish they had a set that said CC though, same with the monster mats. If you arent going to call it a Passat CC in the US then sell us stuff that doesnt say Passat.<br></TD></TR></TABLE><p>Exactly, those sill protectors are pretty cool looking and the price is right but I can't quite make myself get something that doesn't have CC on them. Up in Canada they wouldn't feel that way I suppose with their badged PASSAT CC's but down here it's another story. I don't know, maybe I'm being too anal and should get them anyway... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0">


I totally agree with you on this! I think I found some R-line ones, even though I have a Lux Limited, but I'm thinking of adding an R-Line style lip and side skirts.


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

Dwon said:


> how did you route the pipes? i have the same motor n such, and couldnt find anyway to route the passenger side pipe around the spare wheel well, could you please post a picture? thanks!



thank you so much! i could really really use it


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Installed my BSH Intake on my new R-Line tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

horig said:


> back seats :


That looks like it was expensive


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> That looks like it was expensive


That's what I was thinking.

Looks great though.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

Installed WRD coilovers over the weekend. Will post up pics when I can get a few good ones.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

dracer219 said:


> Installed my BSH Intake on my new R-Line tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What made you decide to go with the R8 coils already? I have them on my Golf R which is at APR 2+. A misfire prompted me to switch to them but found out later it was fairly common for highly modded stock turbo cars to see problems with stock coils. I can't imagine you're seeing misses on a '14 already, but I could be wrong. Just switched for peace of mind and appearance?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Wrapped roof on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

almost finished the ipad dash


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Got board one day at work... 









Put this on not too long ago... Love the sound and felt a bit of a difference.









And this is how she sits now.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> Got board one day at work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi man,

I don't know why, but I couldn't see your pics!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> Put this on not too long ago... Love the sound and felt a bit of a difference.


The piping is a bit long.... o.o'


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

It drops it down into the fender well. I think I have run an ABD intake on most of my cars. I saw an article in Eurotuner a long time ago and they had the best numbers out there (noting it was on a MKIV VR6). The piping on the CC is ceramic coated so it helps keep the intake temps down.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wrapped roof on sunday
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, sir! :thumbup: Did you have to remove the antenna? I'm trying to find a shop down here in Miami but everyone is trying charge me 300 bucks. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

Just installed my 6000k USP HID kit on thursday and then the LED DRL turn signals on sunday. I'm really happy with the turn signals and love that the color temp on the LED's and HID's match up perfectly. the HID's, Turns and Euroswitch are my first set of mod's; i'm thinking about doing a projector retrofit for the headlights... excited to do the next stuff real soon.


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

dracer219 said:


> Installed my BSH Intake on my new R-Line tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've been really considering this intake over the APR Carbonio with a downpipe for my first performance mod's along with a tune. What is your overall take on this intake?


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Dwon said:


> almost finished the ipad dash


Write up? Please


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stanced_CC said:


> Write up? Please
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> Just installed my 6000k USP HID kit on thursday and then the LED DRL turn signals on sunday. I'm really happy with the turn signals and love that the color temp on the LED's and HID's match up perfectly. the HID's, Turns and Euroswitch are my first set of mod's; i'm thinking about doing a projector retrofit for the headlights... excited to do the next stuff real soon.



Hi man,

Where did you sourced the turn signals from?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Where did you sourced the turn signals from?
> 
> ...


I got them on ebay from the link below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160936499878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

You'll also need 2 of these: tell them you need 1 Right and 1 Left...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290955730158?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

they are pretty good build quality, install was not bad at all. i Would recommend spraying a silicon sealer around the housing "just in case". Go for it!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Cerebro said:


> Just installed my 6000k USP HID kit on thursday and then the LED DRL turn signals on sunday. I'm really happy with the turn signals and love that the color temp on the LED's and HID's match up perfectly. the HID's, Turns and Euroswitch are my first set of mod's; i'm thinking about doing a projector retrofit for the headlights... excited to do the next stuff real soon.


Looks good :thumbup:, but you might not want to keep the switch in the auto position with aftermarket HIDs. You don't want to wear out your ballasts or bulbs with the constant on and off that can happen during a simple drive.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> I got them on ebay from the link below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160936499878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


Thank you very much man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I went to the Dealership for some parts and saw a VW Passat CC at the exhibit room with "Concept Leather "interiors in black and red. I believe it was real leather and not Leatherette.

What do you think about them?



















Sorry for the crappy pics! LOL


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Neuspeed P-flo intake installed


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Got covered in pollen. This is the Florida version of 'my car in the snow!' 









and coilovers installed this weekend.  (Thought was happening LAST weekend. :facepalm: )


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Today I went to the Dealership for some parts and saw a VW Passat CC at the exhibit room with "Concept Leather "interiors in black and red. I believe it was real leather and not Leatherette.
> 
> What do you think about them?
> 
> ...


Never been a fan of the two-tone, and those aren't making me change my mind.


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Never been a fan of the two-tone, and those aren't making me change my mind.


LOL 
I love it. It's the very same interior in my car


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BigA's VW's said:


> LOL
> I love it. It's the very same interior in my car


Nice man!


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

got the tray from soundmanca.com 

purchased a spare radio surround from ebay, glued in place, then started the body work on the tray.










going to end up painting everything instead of vinyl wrap.

then had to make the new trim piece from moving the climate controls down and to house the headunit. going to go with a nice pioneer HU soon, but i had this one from an hold car


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

Dwon said:


> almost finished the ipad dash


How did you relocate the ac? Is the iPad going to charge? I think I like where your single din is better than where I have mine










Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dwon said:


> got the tray from soundmanca.com
> 
> purchased a spare radio surround from ebay, glued in place, then started the body work on the tray.
> 
> ...





Juniorfeel said:


> How did you relocate the ac? Is the iPad going to charge? I think I like where your single din is better than where I have mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice work Guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

to relocate ac, i had to dremel a bit of plastic from the console support, cut the hole for the controls, drilled those two holes, then put long screws through them and glued them in place. the screws go through the ac control holes on the sides and then i attach a nut to the back. i didnt get a charging dock, i honestly dont need it seeing as the new ipad minis hold a full charge for up to 10 hrs and i bring it in everynight anyway to prevent theft


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dwon said:


> to relocate ac, i had to dremel a bit of plastic from the console support, cut the hole for the controls, drilled those two holes, then put long screws through them and glued them in place. the screws go through the ac control holes on the sides and then i attach a nut to the back. i didnt get a charging dock, i honestly dont need it seeing as the new ipad minis hold a full charge for up to 10 hrs and i bring it in everynight anyway to prevent theft


It looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Removed lic plate and plug holes are in painted (for now,latter will go on body shop)


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cerebro said:


> i've been really considering this intake over the APR Carbonio with a downpipe for my first performance mod's along with a tune. What is your overall take on this intake?


My buddy has the APR on his GLI and I have friends especially being in Phoenix that are running the BSH and it is a intake proven with a lower cost in comparison to the carbonio. I am a APR software fan but some parts I'll save the coin and drop elsewhere in the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

jsausley said:


> What made you decide to go with the R8 coils already? I have them on my Golf R which is at APR 2+. A misfire prompted me to switch to them but found out later it was fairly common for highly modded stock turbo cars to see problems with stock coils. I can't imagine you're seeing misses on a '14 already, but I could be wrong. Just switched for peace of mind and appearance?


I figure since it was the same as my 09 why not keep them as I still owned the stocks from before. Primarily the look but knowing I'm going to then here shortly and had the misfire on my 09 stage 2 I figure let's save some money lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Removed lic plate and plug holes are in painted (for now,latter will go on body shop)





Looks good, i wish i could go without front license plate





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks good, i wish i could go without front license plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.i wish too im just taking the risk.gonna see if i get show and go lic plate holder.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the way that the grill turned out... What paint did you use? I am going to do the same thing on mine but I want to get a paint that is durable. I was thinking about going with a glossy black instead... Like VW did with the golf R lower front grills.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> I love the way that the grill turned out... What paint did you use? I am going to do the same thing on mine but I want to get a paint that is durable. I was thinking about going with a glossy black instead... Like VW did with the golf R lower front grills.


If u r talking for the crome part thats plasti dip.the plugs to fill the holes i used touch up paint and clear coat from the dealer.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dwon said:


> got the tray from soundmanca.com
> 
> purchased a spare radio surround from ebay, glued in place, then started the body work on the tray.
> 
> ...


Nice work! Would you mind sharing where you got your USB port/connection from? Also, would you happen to know if it works for charging the iPhone 5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice work Guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ah thanks for quoting his other pics. I'm not over here often so I didn't see them. And thank you!



Dwon said:


> to relocate ac, i had to dremel a bit of plastic from the console support, cut the hole for the controls, drilled those two holes, then put long screws through them and glued them in place. the screws go through the ac control holes on the sides and then i attach a nut to the back. i didnt get a charging dock, i honestly dont need it seeing as the new ipad minis hold a full charge for up to 10 hrs and i bring it in everynight anyway to prevent theft


Ah you have the electronic ac. Mines climatic so mine is going to stay where it is haha. Looks great! Looking forward to seeing the finished product! 



Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cerebro said:


> i've been really considering this intake over the APR Carbonio with a downpipe for my first performance mod's along with a tune. What is your overall take on this intake?


Do people in the US count an intake as a performance mod, any tuner I have dealt with count them as complete opposite.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Will22 said:


> Do people in the US count an intake as a performance mod, any tuner I have dealt with count them as complete opposite.


Why do the Tuners at your Country consider an intake as a non performance mod?

I think by itself an intake won't do much for your car but if your planning to go with a Stage II for a 2.0T your going to need the intake to make it function properly!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Big things coming 

ordered DXD SouthBend Stage III Clutch :wave:


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

mEed said:


> Big things coming
> 
> ordered DXD SouthBend Stage III Clutch :wave:


Loved that clutch in my TT. Did the lightweight flywheel as well. Awesome clutch, but it's going to chatter like a deisel!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Why do the Tuners at your Country consider an intake as a non performance mod?
> 
> I think by itself an intake won't do much for your car but if your planning to go with a Stage II for a 2.0T your going to need the intake to make it function properly!


Not saying that they don't use them if they are asked by the costumer but tuners over here don't see them as a performance item, more of a cosmetic/sound item. My sisters 650bhp RS6 just had two drop in k&n filters.

Standard filters are commonly known to be good for 350-400bhp as long as they are changed every 5-10k miles.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted from iPotato


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Posted from iPotato


Wheels look good man!

But do u really call that "professional" shot? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Took her to a car meet last night:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels look good man!
> 
> But do u really call that "professional" shot?
> 
> ...



No i do not, that was a quick get together few few friends. Also never said it was professional 

Posted from iPotato


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> No i do not, that was a quick get together few few friends. Also never said it was professional
> 
> Posted from iPotato


I hope those wheels survive the end of this drawn out winter. Keep an eye out for sinkhole-sized potholes. Looking sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

L8Train said:


> Took her to a car meet last night:thumbup:


HAHA I think I just talked to you on facebook about these headlights.... :wave:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

After the dealer dented my front fenders from the alignment rack I got this as a loaner. I miss my VR and 4motion, this car just isn't that impressive with the small motor. And the speakers are terrible compared to the dyna audio.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

* Started up a new thread today to show my journey in my CC*


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

I got to experience the CC's safety features including the airbag after another driver cut me off (not sure if it was intentional on his part, or he just wasn't paying attention) at about 45-50mph, forcing me into the shoulder where I clipped a sign - luckily one of those temporary ones anchored by small sandbags - then started to slide on loose gravely stuff, collided with him as I tried to keep it straight and on the road, and ended up spinning 180*, hitting the steel central barrier and doing a decent number on my front end :banghead:

His car ended up hitting the steel barrier too, similar level of damage.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kingtito said:


> HAHA I think I just talked to you on facebook about these headlights.... :wave:


Those headlights are dope! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mahmut46 (Dec 23, 2013)

*daytona wheels*


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

reset / realigned ... electric padel/throttle boday 

bought GFB DV+ (first performance mod)


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

10CC said:


> I got to experience the CC's safety features including the airbag after another driver cut me off (not sure if it was intentional on his part, or he just wasn't paying attention) at about 45-50mph, forcing me into the shoulder where I clipped a sign - luckily one of those temporary ones anchored by small sandbags - then started to slide on loose gravely stuff, collided with him as I tried to keep it straight and on the road, and ended up spinning 180*, hitting the steel central barrier and doing a decent number on my front end :banghead:
> 
> His car ended up hitting the steel barrier too, similar level of damage.


Hope you're okay.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Today I went to the Dealership for some parts and saw a VW Passat CC at the exhibit room with "Concept Leather "interiors in black and red. I believe it was real leather and not Leatherette.
> 
> What do you think about them?
> 
> ...


I've always really like the two tone look. These are pretty sweet but I think I still prefer my black/white interior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

oh boy!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

kingtito said:


> HAHA I think I just talked to you on facebook about these headlights.... :wave:


:wave::wave:Gonna get some?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

mEed said:


> oh boy!



Atta boy! Go get em! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

WRD coils installed. All the way down in front and 35mm threads out back.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Love those rims on the blk CC

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

Numitor said:


> WRD coils installed. All the way down in front and 35mm threads out back.


NICE!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Numitor, the coils look great....how's the ride on them and what's ur FTG??


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Numitor said:


> WRD coils installed. All the way down in front and 35mm threads out back.


Im just glad your not here to make my CC look bad!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> Im just glad your not here to make my CC look bad!!!


LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> WRD coils installed. All the way down in front and 35mm threads out back.


It looks sweet! Are these Talladega's wheels or Audi ones?


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Numitor, the coils look great....how's the ride on them and what's ur FTG??


Haven't measured it but ride wise firm but not bouncy. handling is tight. doesn't feel lowered except for the worst of bumps and dips. Not my first lowrider. Have had a few mid 60s type 1s that were slammed and lowered 914. You feel the road but I like that.



BETOGLI said:


> It looks sweet! Are these Talladega's wheels or Audi ones?


They're 19" Audi S line reps AKA Peelers


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

couple quick phone shots


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> couple quick phone shots


Looks sweet man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Numitor said:


> They're 19" Audi S line reps AKA Peelers


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Today was a great day for the CC, Stoptech BBK for the front, Rear Cryo treat slotted rotors and stoptech pads, Rear Whiteline sway and links and a Motor mount insert. Car stops on a dime! Just waiting on my back ordered Front sway to come in then its Anti-roll kit, front sway and links! Almost forgot i added the accessory rear lip spoiler and it really sets the back of the car off.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

New wiper blades


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Hoping the rain will stop tomorrow so I can get my new wheel spacers on. Also, switched my WRD coilover order for Koni.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Today was a great day for the CC, Stoptech BBK for the front, Rear Cryo treat slotted rotors and stoptech pads, Rear Whiteline sway and links and a Motor mount insert. Car stops on a dime! Just waiting on my back ordered Front sway to come in then its Anti-roll kit, front sway and links! Almost forgot i added the accessory rear lip spoiler and it really sets the back of the car off.


It didn't happen without pics!


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Vacuumed about 6 handfuls worth of leaves from underneath my raintray and cleaned the interior/ exterior. Lovely weather today.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Today was a great day for the CC, Stoptech BBK for the front, Rear Cryo treat slotted rotors and stoptech pads, Rear Whiteline sway and links and a Motor mount insert. Car stops on a dime! Just waiting on my back ordered Front sway to come in then its Anti-roll kit, front sway and links! Almost forgot i added the accessory rear lip spoiler and it really sets the back of the car off.


Forgot to ask before what suspension are you on and man you're ahead of me right now. My coils are going on next week hopefully and then im going to start looking more into the sway bars. Btw never heard of Whiteline you guys selling these through the dealership or picked it up somewhere else?


----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

*power steering system malfunction*

had her towed to the dealer, through car-net. power steering warning upon start up yesterday morning. dealer says i need a new steering rack. (?). only about 6 weeks old.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Vdub_Eric said:


> had her towed to the dealer, through car-net. power steering warning upon start up yesterday morning. dealer says i need a new steering rack. (?). only about 6 weeks old.


That really sucks man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Forgot to ask before what suspension are you on and man you're ahead of me right now. My coils are going on next week hopefully and then im going to start looking more into the sway bars. Btw never heard of Whiteline you guys selling these through the dealership or picked it up somewhere else?


Hi MrRLine,

Indeed Whiteline has pretty nice stuff for our cars. They have sway bars, bushings (heard the W.A.L.K. Is pretty nice)!

Hope this info helps you out! These Guys are from Australia as well as Super Alloy!

http://www.whiteline.com.au/mobile_home1.php


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Forgot to ask before what suspension are you on and man you're ahead of me right now. My coils are going on next week hopefully and then im going to start looking more into the sway bars. Btw never heard of Whiteline you guys selling these through the dealership or picked it up somewhere else?


I am on ksport kontrol pros. Yeah whiteline makes some great stuff and its not badly priced. We sell it through the dealership too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

92vrcorrado said:


> It didn't happen without pics!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>



Dude it looks awesome!

I wanted to see a VW Passat CC with Helios wheels so badly! I have a friend how bought some Helios wheels for a VW GTI Pirelli Edition he was going to buy, but the Seller backed up... So my friend bought at last a SEAT Leon Cupra and is going to sell his Helios Wheels... 

StopTech front BBK + Helios Wheels = Dope! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We sell it through the dealership too.


It's awesome that some VW Dealers are into performance tuning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

Fixed misc squeaks and rattles and tuned the system a little. I feel like it's a never ending process :banghead:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


The car looks sweet bro!!! I want to move back to the west coast so bad... Wifey and I are moving to AZ or NV after the kiddos graduate HS.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> The car looks sweet bro!!! I want to move back to the west coast so bad... Wifey and I are moving to AZ or NV after the kiddos graduate HS.


We'll set the welcome mat for when you're ready.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

MrRline said:


> We'll set the welcome mat for when you're ready.


Well if I can get a job lined up at the local VW or Audi dealer then that will make it that much easier!


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

started this


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> Well if I can get a job lined up at the local VW or Audi dealer then that will make it that much easier!


Hit up Audi North Scottsdale and you should make some nice coin or Chandler Audi. There's also Camelback VW on the forums here and personally I like Larry Miller and Lunde as well. I have no idea who's pumping the most volume these days but those are just a few to check out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

92vrcorrado said:


> Well if I can get a job lined up at the local VW or Audi dealer then that will make it that much easier!


What is your specialty? You a tech, Service advisor, sales, parts guy? PM ME your info. We just opened one of the largest parts and service centers in the country.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks man... Pm'ed you!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered some *mirrors * and a *euro cupholder*

I'm gonna test fit *these* when they come in



ic:Took a close up of my 3sdm 0.06's :heart: these wheels


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Installed GFB DV+ last weekend. I haven't really noticed a difference in sound, unless I really rev up the engine and I'm standing next to the engine. Cabin noise if pretty much the same... Quiet, just the way I like it :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*They are here!!*

I've been waiting for awhile for these.....

Should have them on by this weekend.....Ready for Summer!!

Before:



NOW!





Mallory Chrome Wheels Ready......check
CC R Line...................................check
5MM Spacers..............................check
Second Set of TPMS....................check
Sunny Weather Ahead.................check
Installation Appointment made......check
Getting wheels to me...................feeling like a lifetime!!

Like a kid in a candy store...I must practice patience....LOL


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

oh boy....


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Trx_CC said:


> I've been waiting for awhile for these.....
> 
> Should have them on by this weekend.....Ready for Summer!!
> 
> ...


Nice 
I don't usually like these wheels but they look great chrome :thumbup:


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

What is the size of these 'VW Caps' you got on the Audi Alloys??

i always wanted these alloys and finally got them, but the original caps do not fit, and i have ordered these ones 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221389097297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

but not sure they will be the one or not? i have done some measurements, so hopefully they would fit.

Nice looking black color you got! :thumbup:




Numitor said:


> couple quick phone shots


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Today I cleaned three months worth of road grime off my CC.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Mohamedd N N said:


> What is the size of these 'VW Caps' you got on the Audi Alloys??


Not sure. They came with the wheels.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Not sure. They came with the wheels.


I have some audi replicas and my OEM caps fit it just fine. As a matter of fact very tight. These wheels seem to have the same size.

hope it helps.....


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Installed my R-Line tails and exterior LEDs :laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

#ClubLEDs :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Installed my R-Line tails and exterior LEDs :laugh:


I'm glad they got there nice and safe :wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Installed my R-Line tails and exterior LEDs :laugh:


Nice man! Where did you buy them from?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

me :wave:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> Hope you're okay.


Thanks man, I was pretty lucky as far as injuries - walked away under my own steam, had some minor shoulder/neck ache for a couple of days after the accident and still have some bruising on my right hand and my chest, from the seatbelt and presumably the airbag.

Just heard from my insurance company this morning that the car is a total loss.. time to go car shopping.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice man! Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Beto


I got em from FAHRENHEITLAD but i think he may have changed his name on the vortex.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

L8Train said:


> I got em from FAHRENHEITLAD but i think he may have changed his name on the vortex.


I am *HE*...I did change my name on here. :wave:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice man! Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Beto


Hit him up too! Ebay link


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Today my first of 2 packages finally arrived from China. Boot hook, and a nice chrome pedal kit.
But ive spotted a problem. RHD vs LHD I guess.









Im expecting to have a problem with the dead pedal too.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, Sorry! i think you will have an issue with these! I always asked them before i purchase, and they respond to me as 'LHD only'

unfortunately i was looking for RHD ones, and i couldn't seem to find any! unless you go for the Genuine VW ones which jump over £200! NOWAY!

maybe you better send them back while in packing, or put ebay them here in Europe for LHD ones.

Please do let me know if you find any for RHD.




Black_Knight87 said:


> Today my first of 2 packages finally arrived from China. Boot hook, and a nice chrome pedal kit.
> But ive spotted a problem. RHD vs LHD I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks!

my OEM caps didn't fit in, and i compared them with the Audi ones that came with the Alloys, and they look the same but a the notches that clips in do tend to be a little wider than the Audi ones, that's why they do not click in place if you got what i mean.

i am waiting for the Caps i ordered and will try them on, if they do work then here we go, if not! then i think i will be doing some cutting on these notches.

thanks anyway man!



Trx_CC said:


> I have some audi replicas and my OEM caps fit it just fine. As a matter of fact very tight. These wheels seem to have the same size.
> 
> hope it helps.....


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mohamedd N N said:


> Yeah, Sorry! i think you will have an issue with these! I always asked them before i purchase, and they respond to me as 'LHD only'
> 
> unfortunately i was looking for RHD ones, and i couldn't seem to find any! unless you go for the Genuine VW ones which jump over £200! NOWAY!
> 
> ...


The thought of getting a RHD one fabricated crossed my mind. Watching too many episodes of wheeler dealers and Mike oh so simply tips to some shop where they can make anything you want for a few quid. Wishful thinking. Ill keep you posted if a moment of genius comes my way. 

The clutch and brake look great though. Might keep them and put the footrest and accelerator up on ebay for a few quid.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

10CC said:


> Thanks man, I was pretty lucky as far as injuries - walked away under my own steam, had some minor shoulder/neck ache for a couple of days after the accident and still have some bruising on my right hand and my chest, from the seatbelt and presumably the airbag.
> 
> Just heard from my insurance company this morning that the car is a total loss.. time to go car shopping.




Sorry to hear this man! The good thing is you're fine!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> I am *HE*...I did change my name on here. :wave:


Great man! I sent you an PM some weeks ago! I think I sent it to your previous user name though! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Black_Knight87 said:


> The thought of getting a RHD one fabricated crossed my mind. Watching too many episodes of wheeler dealers and Mike oh so simply tips to some shop where they can make anything you want for a few quid. Wishful thinking. Ill keep you posted if a moment of genius comes my way.
> 
> The clutch and brake look great though. Might keep them and put the footrest and accelerator up on ebay for a few quid.


Since I only found the VW Passat's R36 dead pedal fits the VW CC I ordered from Spain a VW Phaethon's dead pedal and it didn't fit... at all, any of the tabs did! LOL


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I did a few days ago, but it came in the mail today. So, I celebrate it today


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Well, I did a few days ago, but it came in the mail today. So, I celebrate it today


Congrats I can't wait i've got another year to go and no more payments on this bastard


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Well, I did a few days ago, but it came in the mail today. So, I celebrate it today


Congrats man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*1st Chrome Mallory's*

^ +1 on PayOff

Just a couple quick shots....





I would like to think I'm the first with chrome, if not props to the one that was......

just need to add the 5mm spacers to change.....stance

Bad camera phone photos, I'll try to take better one in better daylight.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Trx_CC said:


> ^ +1 on PayOff
> 
> Just a couple quick shots....
> 
> ...


Sweet! I don't have chromed wheels or that specific model, but I have some polished Interlagos  which aren't everybody's cup of tea!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Well, I did a few days ago, but it came in the mail today. So, I celebrate it today


Nice!!! I have not seen one of those in YEARS!!!


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Thank You.....*



BETOGLI said:


> Sweet! I don't have chromed wheels or that specific model, but I have some polished Interlagos  which aren't everybody's cup of tea!


They were actually my first option (Interlagos) for wheels, when I bought the car. I found a new set for a great price, but they were about 15+hrs away. Then shipping and fuel cost killed that deal...

+1 for the Interlagos

Thanks for the Kind words......


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Today, a massive NYC pothole decided to bless me with a flat tire on my factory mallory...

To ease my frustration, I immediately ordered a set of 19x9.5 (all around) MRR GF6 et45 in gloss black. Going to run 245/35/19 with a 2mm or 3mm spacer up front. Currently on Eibachs. Hope I don't rub......


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Since I only found the VW Passat's R36 dead pedal fits the VW CC I ordered from Spain a VW Phaethon's dead pedal and it didn't fit... at all, any of the tabs did! LOL


Something like these guys?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-GOLF-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item43c7736d15

Ill concentrate on the accelerator pedal first I think.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Trx_CC said:


> They were actually my first option (Interlagos) for wheels, when I bought the car. I found a new set for a great price, but they were about 15+hrs away. Then shipping and fuel cost killed that deal...
> 
> +1 for the Interlagos
> 
> Thanks for the Kind words......


I love how your wheels look! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Something like these guys?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-GOLF-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item43c7736d15
> 
> Ill concentrate on the accelerator pedal first I think.


Yeah! I already have the accelerator and brake OEM pedals... I need the dead pedal... I know there's an OEM Passat's dead pedal for the Chinese Market but I read that the tabs doesn't match-fir for properly! LOL

Maybe I'll cut all the tabs of the VW Phaethon's OEM dead pedal and do some drill-holes on the four corners and grab some nice and small Allen Bolts to make it sit properly in place!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Today, a massive NYC pothole decided to bless me with a flat tire on my factory mallory...
> 
> To ease my frustration, I immediately ordered a set of 19x9.5 (all around) MRR GF6 et45 in gloss black. Going to run 245/35/19 with a 2mm or 3mm spacer up front. Currently on Eibachs. Hope I don't rub......


That's one way to fix the flat! Don't forget about your full size spare alloy in the trunk.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> That's one way to fix the flat! Don't forget about your full size spare alloy in the trunk.


That'll be nice but a full size spare allow widther than 7.5" isn't going fit in that space!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

VAG COM'd some things finally.


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Made a pickup for a niceeeeee price 😁😁😁 now for install soon











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dracer219 said:


> Made a pickup for a niceeeeee price 😁😁😁 now for install soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

BETOGLI said:


> That'll be nice but a full size spare allow widther than 7.5" isn't going fit in that space!


I had a 19 X 8 Motorsport rim with blown 225 35 19 in the spare well last week with out issue on my 4motion. Assuming they are the same size on the 2.0's


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> That'll be nice but a full size spare allow widther than 7.5" isn't going fit in that space!


Oh, I meant there's a spare Mallory that came on 13 and up R-Lines in case he needed to swap it out to get back on the road.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*New Tires*

Got some Continental Control Contact Sport AS today to replace my OEM continentals that just got too loud at 28k and had cupping-
Discount tire said this is a updated Continental DWS with stiff walls and quieter so I dived in. 

Very Quiet so far and extremely nice riding on the drive home.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

coachpalmer said:


> Got some Continental Control Contact Sport AS today to replace my OEM continentals that just got too loud at 28k and had cupping-
> Discount tire said this is a updated Continental DWS with stiff walls and quieter so I dived in.
> 
> Very Quiet so far and extremely nice riding on the drive home.


Nice! Yeah, from what I understand, the DWS is a MUCH better tire than the stock Contis that come stock on these cars.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Got my car back from a failed downpipe install. (Broke a stud from the manifold)


























In other news, the godspeed downpipe (ebay dp) is fantastic, sounds close to stock with a little more turbo noise. No rattles, or drone cant wait for a catback to really hear my car. Stg2 revo here I come! =)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I broke a stud while doing that dp install on my friend's mkv GTI. Just get a new stud from the dealer for a couple bucks and get two new nuts (hehe). Hand thread the two nuts back to back onto the longer side of the stud (the side that sticks out of the turbo flange). This will allow you to use a wrench to thread the new stud into the flange. It took a while but was better than driving around with a potential exhaust leak down the road.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> I had a 19 X 8 Motorsport rim with blown 225 35 19 in the spare well last week with out issue on my 4motion. Assuming they are the same size on the 2.0's


Yes they are and it's a good thing to know! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Oh, I meant there's a spare Mallory that came on 13 and up R-Lines in case he needed to swap it out to get back on the road.


Oh, I get it! Thanks for explaining me this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I broke a stud while doing that dp install on my friend's mkv GTI. Just get a new stud from the dealer for a couple bucks and get two new nuts (hehe). Hand thread the two nuts back to back onto the longer side of the stud (the side that sticks out of the turbo flange). This will allow you to use a wrench to thread the new stud into the flange. It took a while but was better than driving around with a potential exhaust leak down the road.


Nice way to solve this issue!


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

I bet they do look amazing! get me some snapshots if you have time mate, i would appreciate that.

i think i might also do some single pieces shopping for the clutch and brake. and will try to search out for any RHD the acc. and dead pedal. I really hate how slippery they become after a wash, or even getting in the car after a rainy day. These will be the absolute solution.

yeah, i agree, you better off at ebay with the singles for few quids, there is always someone out there looking for a single piece LHD.

alright then, i will also try to get to you with any updates if anything is found. 

thanks



Black_Knight87 said:


> The thought of getting a RHD one fabricated crossed my mind. Watching too many episodes of wheeler dealers and Mike oh so simply tips to some shop where they can make anything you want for a few quid. Wishful thinking. Ill keep you posted if a moment of genius comes my way.
> 
> The clutch and brake look great though. Might keep them and put the footrest and accelerator up on ebay for a few quid.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

How much did you pay for the whole set if you do not mind me asking.

i found these (which you may noticed online),

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Golf-V...Parts_SM&fits=Car+Make:VW&hash=item3a8e1597c0

they are for RHD 

what was the price difference? i assume pretty big, as these are the whole pedal rather than a cover for the acc. look at the pictures.

On other forums (e.g. Scirocco, and golfs) they do also mention that these are typical to the Skoda ones, which you can get them to fit on the Passat CC (some call it VW CC, which confuses me with the 2013 new name new models)

heard of the skoda ones?



Black_Knight87 said:


> The thought of getting a RHD one fabricated crossed my mind. Watching too many episodes of wheeler dealers and Mike oh so simply tips to some shop where they can make anything you want for a few quid. Wishful thinking. Ill keep you posted if a moment of genius comes my way.
> 
> The clutch and brake look great though. Might keep them and put the footrest and accelerator up on ebay for a few quid.


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

stage 2 complete!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Installed Vogtlands coil overs, installed my wheels, and dipped my grille.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Finally put wheels on....BLQ reps 19x8.5 et32 wrapped in 235/35 rubber....and new solowerks coils are going in tmrw morning for a little more LOW


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

hvan813 said:


> Installed Vogtlands coil overs, installed my wheels, and dipped my grille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome. I am still waiting for my 19 inetrlagos. What offset are those? I am guessing et35





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome. I am still waiting for my 19 inetrlagos. What offset are those? I am guessing et35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with +47 et. Should've gone +35 et.. Probably be more flushed.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

hvan813 said:


> Installed Vogtlands coil overs, installed my wheels, and dipped my grille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really sweet! I love CW Passat CCs!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome. I am still waiting for my 19 inetrlagos. What offset are those? I am guessing et35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I didn't know there were 19" Interlagos!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice, I didn't know there were 19" Interlagos!


Well, not OEM but replicas. 

Is anybody selling them here? I am VERY interested :laugh:


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

how intrested?  LOL

I washed mine, and did a few pics


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> how intrested?  LOL
> 
> I washed mine, and did a few pics


Beautiful.... i want my 19" interlagos right now :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kilo6_one said:


> how intrested?  LOL
> 
> I washed mine, and did a few pics





OEMplusCC said:


> Well, not OEM but replicas.
> 
> Is anybody selling them here? I am VERY interested :laugh:


They look awesome on 19"! :thumbup: :thumbup:

For these big babies (compared to a VW Golf MKVI) they look awesome with bigger wheel+tires combo!

I want to buy from a friend these wheels! They're 20" Bentley's OEM wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Started putting in my Koni coilovers. Did the rears only since I'm waiting on 034 mounts to come in this week. Took me about 4 hours to do the passenger side rear and about 20 minutes for the driver's side. Ended up borrowing a friend's impact gun after struggling with a crappy offset box wrench that couldn't quite grip the nut inside the rear shock mount. Now that I've done it once, I see how easy it is (providing you have the proper tools). 

Also, I noticed that the new bolt that I got for the lower shock mount, the M14, is shorter than the stock one. I ordered the rear suspension kit from Urotuning. http://www.urotuning.com/Bolts-for-Rear-Shock-Lower-Mount-Mk5-Mk6-B6-CC-Mk-p/wht003467_qty2.htm

They were 70mm long as in the description, but my stock ones were a bit longer:


(New one is on the left)

Also, this is how it sit with the rear spun all the way up (lowest setting) after a quick drive around the block:


This is how it sit with it spun all the down (highest setting) after a drive around:


With it the highest ride height, it just about perfectly matches the stock front struts with Eibach Pro-Kit springs:


And one more shot for good measure:


Can't wait to get the fronts done now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Finally put wheels on....BLQ reps 19x8.5 et32 wrapped in 235/35 rubber....and new solowerks coils are going in tmrw morning for a little more LOW



Looks good! If you need an alignment we have a sunken rack at the new shop.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Started putting in my Koni coilovers. Did the rears only since I'm waiting on 034 mounts to come in this week. Took me about 4 hours to do the passenger side rear and about 20 minutes for the driver's side. Ended up borrowing a friend's impact gun after struggling with a crappy offset box wrench that couldn't quite grip the nut inside the rear shock mount. Now that I've done it once, I see how easy it is (providing you have the proper tools).
> 
> Also, I noticed that the new bolt that I got for the lower shock mount, the M14, is shorter than the stock one. I ordered the rear suspension kit from Urotuning. http://www.urotuning.com/Bolts-for-Rear-Shock-Lower-Mount-Mk5-Mk6-B6-CC-Mk-p/wht003467_qty2.htm
> 
> ...


I AM GLAD, you posted this. This is actually normal. These bolts are stretch bolts. When you install them and torque them they will stretch. This exactly why shop manual tell you to use new bolt every time.

Some people try to cheap out on hardware and then they wonder why they get funny noises. :screwy:

When it comes to suspension i replace every bolt/nut i touch. They are not that expensive afterall


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I AM GLAD, you posted this. This is actually normal. These bolts are stretch bolts. When you install them and torque them they will stretch. This exactly why shop manual tell you to use new bolt every time.
> 
> Some people try to cheap out on hardware and then they wonder why they get funny noises. :screwy:
> 
> When it comes to suspension i replace every bolt/nut i touch. They are not that expensive afterall


Wow, yeah, I knew they were stretch bolts, but I just kept thinking.. 'Stretched THIS much?!' Apparently so. They had the same part numbers stamped on the heads too.

Edit: Also, what torque specs did you use for the rears? I used 37 ft lbs + 45 degrees for the top mount bolts, 133 ft lbs for the bottom bolt, and 66 ft lbs + 90 degrees for the lower control arm bolt. Those are the numbers I gathered from various DIYs.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Wow, yeah, I knew they were stretch bolts, but I just kept thinking.. 'Stretched THIS much?!' Apparently so. They had the same part numbers stamped on the heads too.
> 
> Edit: Also, what torque specs did you use for the rears? I used 37 ft lbs + 45 degrees for the top mount bolts, 133 ft lbs for the bottom bolt, and 66 ft lbs + 90 degrees for the lower control arm bolt. Those are the numbers I gathered from various DIYs.


Well i have to admit yours is little overstretched. Mine was only 2-4 mm longer. 
Same goes for front 2-4 mm stretch

When it comes to torques they sound about right. I dont remember right now i got them from shop manual


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Finally put wheels on....BLQ reps 19x8.5 et32 wrapped in 235/35 rubber....and new solowerks coils are going in tmrw morning for a little more LOW


She look nasty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

*EuroJet Downpipe*

Finally got the chance to install my Eurojet Downpipe. Ran into a couple of problems, for some reason i had to cut the J-pipe that connects to the stock exhaust about 2.375".. Does that seem right to you guys ??? . Everything else bolted on perfectly cant wait to get me ST Coils in and get Unitronic Stage 2.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> They look awesome on 19"! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> For these big babies (compared to a VW Golf MKVI) they look awesome with bigger wheel+tires combo!
> 
> I want to buy from a friend these wheels! They're 20" Bentley's OEM wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:




Those would look amazing.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Finally got the chance to install my Eurojet Downpipe. Ran into a couple of problems, for some reason i had to cut the J-pipe that connects to the stock exhaust about 2.375".. Does that seem right to you guys ??? . Everything else bolted on perfectly cant wait to get me ST Coils in and get Unitronic Stage 2.


Downpipes made for the GTI usually need to be cut a couple inches for the CC. Otherwise the extra length will push the stock exhaust outward and stretch the hangers.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Downpipes made for the GTI usually need to be cut a couple inches for the CC. Otherwise the extra length will push the stock exhaust outward and stretch the hangers.


Ok makes total sense now. I did buy it off GTI section, i thought it would of been a direct-bolt on :thumbup: thanks for confirming that !:beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

kilo6_one said:


> Those would look amazing.


Thanks man!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good! If you need an alignment we have a sunken rack at the new shop.


Thx man, I'll keep that in mind



airmax1 said:


> She look nasty!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thx brooooo!!! :beer:


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> how intrested?  LOL
> 
> I washed mine, and did a few pics


Did you lower it? I'm in the process of getting my lip kit

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally took off the lowering springs, and put on my FK coils


(Wheels: MIRO STP 3) - 19x8.5 F (215/35/19) ET35 / 19x9.5 R (235/35/19) ET45 






















Better pictures will be uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

kilo6_one said:


> how intrested?  LOL
> 
> I washed mine, and did a few pics


Is it on coilovers or just the lowering springs? I really like how the car sits, and those Interlagos wheels are so beautiful in 19 inch. Sadly i have 18 inch Interlagos wheels, but i think its nice enough if i lower the car a little, im thinking of using Eibach Pro-Kit lowering springs.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S4BiT said:


> Is it on coilovers or just the lowering springs? I really like how the car sits, and those Interlagos wheels are so beautiful in 19 inch. Sadly i have 18 inch Interlagos wheels, but i think its nice enough if i lower the car a little, im thinking of using Eibach Pro-Kit lowering springs.


You can go with the Eibach Pro Kit or also go for some Driver's Gear made for VW by Eibach! My 0.2 Cents.


----------



## KleeziE (Apr 6, 2014)

Bought my first VW


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Yesterday my MK7 GTI DSG steering wheel arrived. This week I'm having the red stitching redone to either black or light grey to match our seats and then she goes in!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

iMod.:R said:


> Yesterday my MK7 GTI DSG steering wheel arrived. This week I'm having the red stitching redone to either black or light grey to match our seats and then she goes in!


please let me know how the swap went. direct pnp, etc.. harness issues,


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KleeziE said:


> Bought my first VW





Congratulation. Nice color





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Congratulation. Nice color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, do like it a lot!


----------



## jmalive1 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Eibach Pro-kit Springs*











2012 VW CC Lux Plus w/ Rear View Camera, APR Stage 1, R-Line Front Valance & Side Skirts, Stock Wheel with Michelin Pilot Super Sports, European Clear Front Signals, Eibach Pro-Kit Springs


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Yesterday my MK7 GTI DSG steering wheel arrived. This week I'm having the red stitching redone to either black or light grey to match our seats and then she goes in!


Nice mod man! A friend of mine installed it in his VW Golf SW MKV and it worked fine unless the cruise control stalk.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

S4BiT said:


> Is it on coilovers or just the lowering springs? I really like how the car sits, and those Interlagos wheels are so beautiful in 19 inch. Sadly i have 18 inch Interlagos wheels, but i think its nice enough if i lower the car a little, im thinking of using Eibach Pro-Kit lowering springs.




I have Eibachs on it, stock shocks. Will upgrade eventually. Also I have a 245/35-19 tire, not the standard 235. Love the ride quality, has a bit more forgiveness then the 235s I run on my wagon. Also they are not much taller then the 235s. maybe 1/8 of an inch. 

I have seen the CC lowered on Eibachs and 18"s interlagos, it looks really good. You will be fine. 

Also ride quality is perfect, slightly stiffer then stock, but thats what I like. When I first got the car last year the suspension was WAY too spongy.

as for shocks, anyone have any recos? I hear the bilstiens are a bit too stiff, I had Koni STRs (orange ones) on my wifes jetta with h&Rs and loved them. I assume they will fit the CC, but im concerned about the car being heavier then the jetta or GTI which they are made for. 

Imput?


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Started putting in my Koni coilovers. Did the rears only since I'm waiting on 034 mounts to come in this week. Took me about 4 hours to do the passenger side rear and about 20 minutes for the driver's side. Ended up borrowing a friend's impact gun after struggling with a crappy offset box wrench that couldn't quite grip the nut inside the rear shock mount. Now that I've done it once, I see how easy it is (providing you have the proper tools).
> 
> They were 70mm long as in the description, but my stock ones were a bit longer:
> 
> ...



I installed my coilovers like 2 months ago but I'm still running stock rear shocks because no matter what I did the rear lower shock bolts wouldn't come off. Tried my friends impact gun and a breaker bar with an extension pipe and me standing and jumping on it. They didn't move at all.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

NateSVT said:


> I installed my coilovers like 2 months ago but I'm still running stock rear shocks because no matter what I did the rear lower shock bolts wouldn't come off. Tried my friends impact gun and a breaker bar with an extension pipe and me standing and jumping on it. They didn't move at all.


Did you try soaking it with PB blaster? Sounds like its on there pretty good. Hopefully you can get your new shocks in somehow. The lower your rear spring is set, the quicker the shocks are gonna go. I just have my rears done until this Tuesday when my front mounts will be in. The rears alone eliminated 80% of the bounciness that I was experiencing with stock shocks/Eibach springs after 10k miles. Maybe my friends are too fat.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

So after a long exhausting day my ST coilovers are on my CC. I still have about 4-5 threads on the front left to go down, backs are maxed unless I take out the helper piece.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

MrRline said:


> So after a long exhausting day my ST coilovers are on my CC. I still have about 4-5 threads on the front left to go down, backs are maxed unless I take out the helper piece.


looks good man, are you running any spacers on the wheels ? whats your FTG ? cant wait to get mine in this weekend.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

1BlkCC-R said:


> looks good man, are you running any spacers on the wheels ? whats your FTG ? cant wait to get mine in this weekend.


No Spacers. Think on the Front I was like 25 1/8 and the rears were higher like 25 3/4 or so. I can adjust and change some more to get lower if I want, but i'm pretty happy where i'm at. After alignment and settling ill get a final measurement.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

MrRline said:


> No Spacers. Think on the Front I was like 25 1/8 and the rears were higher like 25 3/4 or so. I can adjust and change some more to get lower if I want, but i'm pretty happy where i'm at. After alignment and settling ill get a final measurement.


Yeah man the drop looks perfect. and that helper piece are you referring too ? the perchers ?


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

The wifey surprised me with a front R-Line lip eace: The fitment is excellent and is currently being held on by 3m Automotive mounting tape, will update with pics when I get a chance to get underneath and bolt it up.

Also spun the solowerks all the way down


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> They were 70mm long as in the description, but my stock ones were a bit longer:
> 
> 
> (New one is on the left)


More than likely, those are the GTI rear shock bolts.

Happened to me too (received the wrong ones), and I just reused the OEM shock bolt instead.

_I still have the (shorter) GTI shock bolts sitting in my basement actually, saw them the other day_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrRline said:


> So after a long exhausting day my ST coilovers are on my CC. I still have about 4-5 threads on the front left to go down, backs are maxed unless I take out the helper piece.


If you want the rear lower, just remove the perch completely and then reinstall the OEM top rubber piece onto the top of the ST spring and put it back in. (using the ST springs as lowering springs by themselves, if that makes sense)

Should get you sitting perfect :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> More than likely, those are the GTI rear shock bolts.
> 
> Happened to me too (received the wrong ones), and I just reused the OEM shock bolt instead.
> 
> _I still have the (shorter) GTI shock bolts sitting in my basement actually, saw them the other day_


I thought about doing that when I had everything off... I hope I'll be fine with these in.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I thought about doing that when I had everything off... I hope I'll be fine with these in.


Mike it will go lower when they seated.on my previous cc (09) i had 5 full turns left on rear and All the way down in front and i was lower in the rear.i guess it depends on the car too but wait and see


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

kilo6_one said:


> I have Eibachs on it, stock shocks. Will upgrade eventually. Also I have a 245/35-19 tire, not the standard 235. Love the ride quality, has a bit more forgiveness then the 235s I run on my wagon. Also they are not much taller then the 235s. maybe 1/8 of an inch.
> 
> I have seen the CC lowered on Eibachs and 18"s interlagos, it looks really good. You will be fine.
> 
> ...


Spot on then! Now im shure which springs to use. I have “Dynamic Drive Control” (DDC), so maybe its more comfort on the softest setting, will see that.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

talja10 said:


> Mike it will go lower when they seated.on my previous cc (09) i had 5 full turns left on rear and All the way down in front and i was lower in the rear.i guess it depends on the car too but wait and see


I'm not concerned about going lower. I was talking about the lower rear mounting bolt that I replaced being shorter than the stock one that was there.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm not concerned about going lower. I was talking about the lower rear mounting bolt that I replaced being shorter than the stock one that was there.


My bad i messed up with mrRline comment


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got these in the mail 









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

What you guys think? I think she just settled.. should I drop the front a little more?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Sv: What did you do today to your CC ?*


















Summer wheels on 
235 30 20" 8.5 in front
255 30 20" 9.5 in back

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Just got these in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

hvan813 said:


> What you guys think? I think she just settled.. should I drop the front a little more?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


yaaasss! what coilovers are you running?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Can someone with these LEDs or any LEDs in the tails verify whether or not the rear fog feature still works?



Slammed CC said:


> Just got these in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Can someone with these LEDs or any LEDs in the tails verify whether or not the rear fog feature still works?


Link here


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> Link here


Um, this has nothing to do with what I asked :laugh:.

So let me try again. Does anyone with the LEDs in the tail have the rear fog feature turned on and working fine? I use mine pretty often during the fall and winter and I'd like to know if it works before I pull the trigger.


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> yaaasss! what coilovers are you running?


Vogtlands

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Putting her up for sale. New car will be delivered tomorrow. Details in the classified section. Sad to see her go, but can't keep everything. If no one on here wants the car I will take it to the dealer, they already made me an offer.:wave:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

waltern said:


> Putting her up for sale. New car will be delivered tomorrow. Details in the classified section. Sad to see her go, but can't keep everything. If no one on here wants the car I will take it to the dealer, they already made me an offer.:wave:


Sad to see ya go. What are you getting? Staying in the VAG family?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

hvan813 said:


> What you guys think? I think she just settled.. should I drop the front a little more?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I like how it sits right now! :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Um, this has nothing to do with what I asked :laugh:.
> 
> So let me try again. Does anyone with the LEDs in the tail have the rear fog feature turned on and working fine? I use mine pretty often during the fall and winter and I'd like to know if it works before I pull the trigger.


lol i read it wrong haha. My bad.

rear fog brightness = brake lights brightness, i'm sure. If not, the inner 7440 pieces are a bit brighter.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

chefen99 said:


> Summer wheels on
> 235 30 20" 8.5 in front
> 255 30 20" 9.5 in back
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


Which is the offset of your wheels? ET 35?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> I like how it sits right now! :thumbup:


What he said! What FTG are you up front? That's what I'm looking to get all around after my Koni's settle. I think around 25.5" will be good for daily driving on crappy NJ roads.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

hvan813 said:


> Vogtlands
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Nice. I just sold my set, someone's gonna be a happy camper.

go moar low


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> Putting her up for sale. New car will be delivered tomorrow. Details in the classified section. Sad to see her go, but can't keep everything. If no one on here wants the car I will take it to the dealer, they already made me an offer.:wave:


Hi Walter,

That's pretty sad...well... Depends on what you're buying now! LOL

GLWS!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sad to see ya go. What are you getting? Staying in the VAG family?


Bought a Mercedes S65 AMG, Silver with Black interior. It arrives tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

First the good:




Then the Bad:




I guess the good, sometimes comes with some bad.....

Going to dealer on wed for replacement...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Trx_CC said:


> Then the Bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK why but I cant tell if you have a cracked windshield or dash


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> What he said! What FTG are you up front? That's what I'm looking to get all around after my Koni's settle. I think around 25.5" will be good for daily driving on crappy NJ roads.


I'm sitting about 25.5 all around right now.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Nice. I just sold my set, someone's gonna be a happy camper.
> 
> go moar low


Thank you! I was surprised on how smooth it is.. stiff but not too stiff.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

DasCC said:


> IDK why but I cant tell if you have a cracked windshield or dash


Windshield...

It was fine this weekend, but very warm today..... I'm thinking stress crack from rock chip and heat inside car.

Overall, still happy about Plates after 6wk wait.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Detailed exterior on sunday w Borarsi and few hours ago ordered new set of tires for new wheels, cldnt pass on an amazing deal 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Detailed exterior on sunday w Borarsi and few hours ago ordered new set of tires for new wheels, cldnt pass on an amazing deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Stero1D,

It looks pretty awesome! I love your car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Yesterday my MK7 GTI DSG steering wheel arrived. This week I'm having the red stitching redone to either black or light grey to match our seats and then she goes in!


Hi man,

I hope you're doing fine man! Have you installed your steering wheel yet? If so, did you loose the Cruise Control function or was it just a VAG COM and or steering wheel module required as well?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trx_CC said:


> First the good:


Am I missing what the plate means?

CC US LOVING?

CC U SLAVING?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Am I missing what the plate means?
> 
> CC US LOVING?
> 
> CC U SLAVING?


I would say
ccU slovakia haha


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Am I missing what the plate means?
> 
> CC US LOVING?
> 
> CC U SLAVING?


I was thinking the same... though my thoughts were:

Cousin loving?
Cuss word loving
See yous loving


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

You are all a creative group, 
My favorite so far is from talja 10.
Dan, 
How did you come up with CC U SLAVING? 

1ST : See Us Living (CCUSLVN) 

2ND: Loving our CC (CCUSLVN) 
Sure, we could have done it a bit different, it works for us. 

MikeinNJ, what type of world is NJ? Creative thoughts 

Most have guessed: See Us Loving 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Trx_CC said:


> You are all a creative group,
> My favorite so far is from talja 10.
> Dan,
> How did you come up with CC U SLAVING?
> ...


How much does it cost u goys down there for custom plate?canada its almost 300$ ridiculous.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> How much does it cost u goys down there for custom plate?canada its almost 300$ ridiculous.


Hi Talja,

If I had the chance to customize my plate at Mexico I would definitely do it for $300.00 (I do know it's a high price though)!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Its not available at all down there?


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

It depends on which custom plates you want there's different designs, but for the ones I have its an additional $38.00 + regular fees.... 

$300.00.....Ouch!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> I hope you're doing fine man! Have you installed your steering wheel yet? If so, did you loose the Cruise Control function or was it just a VAG COM and or steering wheel module required as well?
> 
> ...


Hey Beto, before I install it I am getting the wheel restitched in light grey this week and sanding down the GTI badge to be a blank plate while I have something else made 

J


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Its not available at all down there?



No it isn't, you can do it but I believe playing with the letters and numbers which always come in the same order (if that combination it's not already taken)! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Hey Beto, before I install it I am getting the wheel restitched in light grey this week and sanding down the GTI badge to be a blank plate while I have something else made
> 
> J


Great man! Please let us know how everything went out for you with this install! :beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Hopefully should get my front coils on today.. mounts are finally "Out for Delivery".


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Et 45

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Hopefully should get my front coils on today.. mounts are finally "Out for Delivery".


X2 hahahh mine are far away will be in around 16 april 😡😡😩.
Did rears last night when i couldn't sleep 😜


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

lulz :laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Take off the end links they said. It will be easy they said.

WELL WTF IS THIS!!! STUPID 2013!!!! I have a full set of triple squares and none of them fit. A T30 is the closest fit, but it slips and strips out. I've soaked it with PB Blaster and still nothing.. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU!!!!!



On the plus side, my mounts just came in...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Take off the tie rods they said. It will be easy they said.
> 
> WELL WTF IS THIS!!! STUPID 2013!!!! I have a full set of triple squares and none of them fit. A T30 is the closest fit, but it slips and strips out. I've soaked it with PB Blaster and still nothing.. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU!!!!!
> 
> ...


It's never easy when they say it'll be easy.... :sly:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Take off the tie rods they said. It will be easy they said.
> 
> WELL WTF IS THIS!!! STUPID 2013!!!! I have a full set of triple squares and none of them fit. A T30 is the closest fit, but it slips and strips out. I've soaked it with PB Blaster and still nothing.. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU!!!!!
> 
> ...


That sucks, :banghead:

try channel lock pliers to hold the thread instead


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

So, I got it off. I had to HAMMER in my M6 Triple Square XZN bit. You NEED this if you have that style endlink nut/bolt. Not T30, not Allen, but M6 triple square. Even after stripping it out a bit trying torx and allen, the M6 dug right in and allowed me to get the nut off.. Now for the rest of the install.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Take off the tie rods they said. It will be easy they said.
> 
> WELL WTF IS THIS!!! STUPID 2013!!!! I have a full set of triple squares and none of them fit. A T30 is the closest fit, but it slips and strips out. I've soaked it with PB Blaster and still nothing.. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU!!!!!
> 
> ...


It is a triple square just has some rust built up. Use more PB blaster and a propane torch to heat up the nut. You may also be able to brake it loose with an impact gun.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep M6 12point (triple square)

Now get ready for another "easy one" Strut top nut :laugh:

Dont forget to apply anti-seize on everything. It will make your life easier in the future


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

MikeinNJ said:


> Take off the tie rods they said. It will be easy they said.
> 
> WELL WTF IS THIS!!! STUPID 2013!!!! I have a full set of triple squares and none of them fit. A T30 is the closest fit, but it slips and strips out. I've soaked it with PB Blaster and still nothing.. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU!!!!!
> 
> ...


A T30 is not a triple square bit. it is a torx bit. 
Torx has 6 points 
Triple square has 12



Then I read the following two posts where it was already covered,,,:banghead: Well at least it is covered by a blanket


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

90 GT-G60 said:


> A T30 is not a triple square bit. it is a torx bit.
> Torx has 6 points
> Triple square has 12
> 
> ...


I couldn't actually tell if it was hex, torx or triple square until after I took the picture with flash. It was so dark and full of rust I couldn't tell if those were just rust/stripped out marks or the actual angles of a triple square. It is a TIGHT fit. I got the driver's side done and got the mount/spring done on the other. Just taking a break before I tackle the other side.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

So yeah. Got the install done. Everything looks great, adjusted to 26" ftg for now. Rode nicely. Went to go reassemble the stock struts with the stock springs while I have the spring compressor rented. Then I notice the orientation of the bearing on my stock strut/eibach spring combo. Yep. I installed my Koni coilovers with the bearing upside down. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?! NOT GOING TO WORK TOMORROW AND REDOING THIS BECAUSE I'M AN IDIOT. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Time for beer and hottub... :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> So yeah. Got the install done. Everything looks great, adjusted to 26" ftg for now. Rode nicely. Went to go reassemble the stock struts with the stock springs while I have the spring compressor rented. Then I notice the orientation of the bearing on my stock strut/eibach spring combo. Yep. I installed my Koni coilovers with the bearing upside down. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?! NOT GOING TO WORK TOMORROW AND REDOING THIS BECAUSE I'M AN IDIOT. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Time for beer and hottub... :beer:


At least it'll be easy?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> So yeah. Got the install done. Everything looks great, adjusted to 26" ftg for now. Rode nicely. Went to go reassemble the stock struts with the stock springs while I have the spring compressor rented. Then I notice the orientation of the bearing on my stock strut/eibach spring combo. Yep. I installed my Koni coilovers with the bearing upside down. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?! NOT GOING TO WORK TOMORROW AND REDOING THIS BECAUSE I'M AN IDIOT. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Time for beer and hottub... :beer:


Lol


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> So yeah. Got the install done. Everything looks great, adjusted to 26" ftg for now. Rode nicely. Went to go reassemble the stock struts with the stock springs while I have the spring compressor rented. Then I notice the orientation of the bearing on my stock strut/eibach spring combo. Yep. I installed my Koni coilovers with the bearing upside down. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?! NOT GOING TO WORK TOMORROW AND REDOING THIS BECAUSE I'M AN IDIOT. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Time for beer and hottub... :beer:


H man that end link bolt again 😄😜


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stage 2 pipe arrived thanks to www.4induktion.com. Install soon! If interested in one please let me know as I am in direct contact with them! 3 colors available. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Stage 2 pipe arrived thanks to www.4induktion.com. Install soon! If interested in one please let me know as I am in direct contact with them! 3 colors available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man! I love it comes with the bunge to relocate the DV on the front or for OEM VW Golf R MKVI! Love the red color as well!


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

Slammed CC said:


> Just got these in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cool. i'm going to assume these are all LED bulbs...? if so, do you need resistors for these (no error reading on the dashboard)? thanks.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone know of an aftermarket company that makes belly pans (steel) for CC's????


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Took me exactly 2.5 hours, but I got the coils off, remounted the bearings in the CORRECT orientation (had to tap the top of the 034 mount with a hammer to get it to fit), and got everything retorqed and installed. I've gotten very quick with this.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Took me exactly 2.5 hours, but I got the coils off, remounted the bearings in the CORRECT orientation (had to tap the top of the 034 mount with a hammer to get it to fit), and got everything retorqed and installed. I've gotten very quick with this.


Awesome work Mike!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Anyone know of an aftermarket company that makes belly pans (steel) for CC's????


Hi man! Diesel Geeks make pretty nice thick aluminum panzer plates! You should take a lot at their webpage.

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> Anyone know of an aftermarket company that makes belly pans (steel) for CC's????


You mean Skid Plate?? I need that one too..


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man! Diesel Geeks make pretty nice thick aluminum panzer plates! You should take a lot at their webpage.
> 
> Have a good one,
> 
> Beto


I looked there. I didn't see a CC in their listings last time I looked.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Installed these at lunch today :heart:



Thanks to THIS GUY


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> I looked there. I didn't see a CC in their listings last time I looked.


I emailed them, they dnt carry one for cc


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

JuliusR said:


> very cool. i'm going to assume these are all LED bulbs...? if so, do you need resistors for these (no error reading on the dashboard)? thanks.


Yes, these are all LEDs. No your not supposed to need resistors. But apparently they are polarized or something. I don't remember what the guy called it. So 4 of mine set off dash lights. I guess I have to take them back out and try again today. 

And the Reverse lights are VERY loose in their sockets.


----------



## boosiemchugh (Apr 9, 2014)

wheels + vinyl wrap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Yes, these are all LEDs. No your not supposed to need resistors. But apparently they are polarized or something. I don't remember what the guy called it. So 4 of mine set off dash lights. I guess I have to take them back out and try again today.
> 
> And the Reverse lights are VERY loose in their sockets.


Resistors are built in...Bulbs need be Canbus on CC :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

All skid plates at aliexpress


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

talja10 said:


> All skid plates at aliexpress


This place ???


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> This place ???


I have bought more than 30 items from that place never had scam probl.and i know people here that bought from there too.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

talja10 said:


> I have bought more than 30 items from that place never had scam probl.and i know people here that bought from there too.


I'd prefer OEM so I'll continue my search. I know the part # is 3C0018945J but I can't seem to get one in the USA or Cananda and I'm a VW Parts Manager.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> I'd prefer OEM so I'll continue my search. I know the part # is 3C0018945J but I can't seem to get one in the USA or Cananda and I'm a VW Parts Manager.


Lol if U cant get it what can u expect from others 😄


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Lol if U cant get it what can u expect from others 


:laugh: I know but I have secret squirrels around. I'll find one eventually...:banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lucky CC! 


Got NKG Plugs, Set of my new v12 Tires and ordered new MAP 3 Bar sensor for new APR ko4 software update


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Lucky CC!
> 
> 
> Got NKG Plugs, Set of my new v12 Tires and ordered new MAP 3 Bar sensor for new APR ko4 software update


Now I can't wait to go K04 later this summer! I'm either going to get it with free install at Redline during the Waterfest sale ($2400 installed) or wait for the APR BBQ this October and get it done directly by them with free install for the same price (hopefully).

Also, finally got my coils in and adjusted. Definitely need an alignment/tie rod adjustment. Rides pretty damn well for 25.5" all around.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> I looked there. I didn't see a CC in their listings last time I looked.


That sucks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> I'd prefer OEM so I'll continue my search. I know the part # is 3C0018945J but I can't seem to get one in the USA or Cananda and I'm a VW Parts Manager.


http://www.partsbase.org/parts/vw-3c0018945j/


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

boosiemchugh said:


> wheels + vinyl wrap


Did you tint your headlights?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Lucky CC!
> 
> 
> Got NKG Plugs, Set of my new v12 Tires and ordered new MAP 3 Bar sensor for new APR ko4 software update



What is the APR K04 software update change? What are they improving?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

waltern said:


> What is the APR K04 software update change? What are they improving?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6950784



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6950784
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got home to this.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

waltern said:


> What is the APR K04 software update change? What are they improving?


Quite a bit.. Check that link airmax posted bro!!!!

Super excited... Verified that they dnt have it for my ecu number yet, week or two  not a biggie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got home to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy fresh rubber! i see you're going with 19's, do you have a wheels picked out already?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Oh boy fresh rubber! i see you're going with 19's, do you have a wheels picked out already?


Yea bro. Wheels arrive tomrw )$$)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Quite a bit.. Check that link airmax posted bro!!!!
> 
> Super excited... Verified that they dnt have it for my ecu number yet, week or two  not a biggie
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got home to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had those wheels (235/35 R19) in my VW Golf GTI MKVI and loved them pretty much!

It's nice you're going with 245/35 R19 tires!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Stereo 1D for you.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

NIce. Are you still having bulb out issues or loose fitting?



Slammed CC said:


> Stereo 1D for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> NIce. Are you still having bulb out issues or loose fitting?


+1


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Just ordered four new Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires. Hopefully should get them put on the same time as the alignment.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

munnarg said:


> NIce. Are you still having bulb out issues or loose fitting?



Nope!  Everything is finally up and working perfect. It took a couple times pulling them in and out to get everything working properly but now I'm good. I had to take some pliers and carefully tighten down the socket for the reverse lights to make sure the LEDs fit in snug. At first they would slip loose then that would cause them to flicker when in reverse or hitting unlock at night. Then that would set off dash light. The rear side lights I had to take out and just plug the LED's in facing the other direction.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just ordered four new Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires. Hopefully should get them put on the same time as the alignment.





I have them too in 19. Just waiting for new wheels....... Been waiting forever





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have them too in 19. Just waiting for new wheels....... Been waiting forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on the fence about 19s. With the roads up here AND being lowered, I think I'm asking for trouble. If I end up going to FL, then I'll probably jump to 19s. Also, ride quality is definitely a bit more bumpy over tough roads with the coils. Trying to retain some decent comfort. I often am the airport pickup for family members and don't want to kill grandma when I gotta pick her up.

What wheels are you waiting on?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just ordered four new Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires. Hopefully should get them put on the same time as the alignment.


Best tires in the world ( Ooo Ahh Ahh Ahh ) :laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it worked out. Do you have the rear fogs enabled? I'm trying to get someone who has leds tails and rear fog enabled to verify whether or not it still works.



Slammed CC said:


> Nope!  Everything is finally up and working perfect. It took a couple times pulling them in and out to get everything working properly but now I'm good. I had to take some pliers and carefully tighten down the socket for the reverse lights to make sure the LEDs fit in snug. At first they would slip loose then that would cause them to flicker when in reverse or hitting unlock at night. Then that would set off dash light. The rear side lights I had to take out and just plug the LED's in facing the other direction.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Stereo 1D for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same bulbs i got bro! )) Thnx for a pict!

P.S. itsnt Stereo 1D...lol


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone know of a nice DIY for a CC euro cupholder install??? They're similar to the MKV (which I've done a few) but I was just curious to see an actual of a CC console tear down.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Alright, here is what i got.

A set of new Alloys plus painted Brake Calipers. 










Next i think would be some lowering and Gold Coast kit (front lip and side skirts).


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Capncrnch said:


> Anyone know of a nice DIY for a CC euro cupholder install??? They're similar to the MKV (which I've done a few) but I was just curious to see an actual of a CC console tear down.


read end of the thread. 

Best thing is to remove whole center console do it outside car and put it back in. :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4802232-Euro-Cupholder-Installation-DONE!/page2


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I've been on the fence about 19s. With the roads up here AND being lowered, I think I'm asking for trouble. If I end up going to FL, then I'll probably jump to 19s. Also, ride quality is definitely a bit more bumpy over tough roads with the coils. Trying to retain some decent comfort. I often am the airport pickup for family members and don't want to kill grandma when I gotta pick her up.
> 
> What wheels are you waiting on?


Completely agree with you. If i wasn't moving south i would stay with my 18" mallory's.

I really like 19" interlagos (reps), but ECS is still out of stock


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just ordered four new Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires. Hopefully should get them put on the same time as the alignment.


Good choice. I have them on my other car; they last a while too.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6950784
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


NICE, more torque!! I may have to get the upgrade before I sell my car to the dealer.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Glad to hear you got it worked out. Do you have the rear fogs enabled? I'm trying to get someone who has leds tails and rear fog enabled to verify whether or not it still works.


I have the euro switch and trigger wire but haven't done it yet because I need to set up a time with my vagcom guy. But, when I was having issues at first one of the messages i got on my screen was " rear left fog light not working" So I'm thinking this means now if I had it wired up it should work. Hopefully this weekend I can do it all.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finally got around to attempt #2 to plastidip the vertical bars in my grille. Tried last year and it rained out of nowhere during the last coat and ruined it. No rain this year:





Also, removed my front wheel spacers since I'll be getting an alignment in the next couple days. Finally found a Firestone with the Lifetime Alignment that's not scared/too incompetent to work on a lowered car.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Also, removed my front wheel spacers since I'll be getting an alignment in the next couple days. Finally found a Firestone with the Lifetime Alignment that's not scared/too incompetent to work on a lowered car.


Which one? Woodbridge?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Which one? Woodbridge?


West Long Branch. Friend of mine has a lowered Lancer Ralliart and goes to them. I'm scheduled for mount, balance and alignment on Saturday morning.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my new set... Still Droooooling...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Today after work I installed my new forge diverter valve, and last Saturday I got Unitronic 1+ installed.  What a difference.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got my new set... Still Droooooling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NNNIIIICCCCEEE!:thumbup:


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

Trx_CC said:


> You are all a creative group,
> My favorite so far is from talja 10.
> Dan,
> How did you come up with CC U SLAVING?
> ...


CC us leaving?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got my new set... Still Droooooling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

found some time to slap on these little OEM jewels.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks bro :









Here is one more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

ordered my euro cup hold. Going with black to match the cup holder in back seat.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks bro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look sick, that color would look great on the Mocha I have, but new wheels will have to wait til next year for me, can't wait to see on your car


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks bro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bronze KM20?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Eurofication said:


> Those look sick, that color would look great on the Mocha I have, but new wheels will have to wait til next year for me, can't wait to see on your car


I cant wait either, shld look sweet 



sk8too said:


> Bronze KM20?


no. VIP Modular VRC13 in Cognac Copper over Brushed Aluminum


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I cant wait either, shld look sweet
> 
> 
> 
> no. VIP Modular VRC13 in Cognac Copper over Brushed Aluminum


VIP modular vrc13 in Cognac Copper over Mocha ......sounds like something out of Starbucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> VIP modular vrc13 in Cognac Copper over Mocha ......sounds like something out of Starbucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah and would fit well with the theme I am going with once I get everything lined up


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks bro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Installed my SPULEN Extreme Dog Bone Mount Insert 
Had to make a chamfer on the insert to get her started in the top mount.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Installed my SPULEN Extreme Dog Bone Mount Insert
> Had to make a chamfer on the insert to get her started in the top mount.



Nice work man! Didn't it fit nicely?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

L8Train said:


> Installed my SPULEN Extreme Dog Bone Mount Insert
> Had to make a chamfer on the insert to get her started in the top mount.


How's the vibrations??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice work man! Didn't it fit nicely?


The chamfer is a must and it fits like a glove. 




airmax1 said:


> How's the vibrations??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I started a review thread i will be posting in as the insert breaks in. But right now its very rough on the vibs. I'm gonna tear up the canyons after work today to start the break in process:laugh::laugh::laugh:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6952222-Spulen-Dog-Bone-Mount-Insert-Extreme-Review


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks bro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting white walls to go with that bling? :laugh:

Glad you enjoy your new wheels, when can we see them on the car? :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Installed my SPULEN Extreme Dog Bone Mount Insert
> Had to make a chamfer on the insert to get her started in the top mount.





L8Train said:


> The chamfer is a must and it fits like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not going to get any softer. To me, there was no break-in process, maybe 20% softer. I bought it last year and the vibration was worse than black forest's 70durometer insert (friend's GTI)

I took mine out after 2 months of driving. Hard to bear the idling and reverse of the car.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Drank a microbeer


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Getting white walls to go with that bling? :laugh:
> 
> Glad you enjoy your new wheels, when can we see them on the car? :thumbup:


Very soon, George. Trying figure situation w BBK before putting these on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

Slammed CC said:


> Yes, these are all LEDs. No your not supposed to need resistors. But apparently they are polarized or something. I don't remember what the guy called it. So 4 of mine set off dash lights. I guess I have to take them back out and try again today.
> 
> And the Reverse lights are VERY loose in their sockets.


appreciate the response.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Drank a microbeer


Looks good.
I was thinking to try chrome strip in lower grill as well. How wide is it?


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks good.
> I was thinking to try chrome strip in lower grill as well. How wide is it?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks. Ill try and see if i like it. I am not big fan of chrome but that might look good

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks sweet man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet man!


Thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just ordered a VW Jetta GLI steering wheel for the VW CC; it will need black stitches instead of red ones!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my car fully detailed, installed OEM roof rack and RockyMounts euro pitchfork bike mount. Then got a bulb out warning today for the rear right inner tail light. Upon further inspection, the ****ing bulb holder is melted and the dealership parts department is closed! Now I have to wait until Monday to see if they have it in stock. 
On a brighter note I also ordered a floor jack and jack stands to install my boost pipes and GFB DV+ soon. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Couldnt wait any longer





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Took my winter wheel setup off, installed OEM 17's. Replaced a taillight bulb.

Then after I closed my trunk it no longer wants to pop with the trunk release, fob or on the drivers door.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking good Serge :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Looking good Serge :thumbup:


Thnx bro. Cnt wait to get pro picts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Couldnt wait any longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks amazing!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Couldnt wait any longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning brother. So much for waiting for 2 weeks....lol. I couldn't wait either!!! Great color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> not big fan of chrome...


me neither but on a black car it gives it a lil bit of pop :beer:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


>


woot love the color


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Damn serge brushed and sick color ontop looks killer. :wave::beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

munnarg said:


> Got my car fully detailed, installed OEM roof rack and RockyMounts euro pitchfork bike mount. Then got a bulb out warning today for the rear right inner tail light. Upon further inspection, the ****ing bulb holder is melted and the dealership parts department is closed! Now I have to wait until Monday to see if they have it in stock.
> On a brighter note I also ordered a floor jack and jack stands to install my boost pipes and GFB DV+ soon.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


Any reason you got rid of the Seasucker mounts? I'll be in the market for something to mount a bike soon. Preferably a mount set up that I wont have to disassemble the bike at all to get it up there.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Started building my trunk set up for my air ride. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Any reason you got rid of the Seasucker mounts? I'll be in the market for something to mount a bike soon. Preferably a mount set up that I wont have to disassemble the bike at all to get it up there.


I needed something more versatile. my girlfriend's bike is old as **** and Seasucker doesn't have a solution for carrying the full bike, only fork mounted. It's an awesome product though and I never had any issues with it. I have another bike rack to put up for sale son. It's a Thule Raceway 9001 that carries two bikes.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Couldnt wait any longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, a lot darker than what was originally posted. Looks good, bet it looks fantastic at night! :thumbup:


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wax, wheels And oil change 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Starkiller2212 said:


> Wax, wheels And oil change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Specs on wheels? Any other wheel pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Specs on wheels? Any other wheel pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


More pics coming soon rs5 replicas 18x8.5 et 35 nitto tires 235 40 18, would if went 19s but Minnesota roads are horrible 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mohamedd N N said:


> How much did you pay for the whole set if you do not mind me asking.
> 
> i found these (which you may noticed online),
> 
> ...


Paid like €25 or something off alliexpress. Im pretty happy with the clutch and brake, but ill probably sell the lot if I can find a reasonably priced RHD set. That link you posted says RHD, but the image is clearly LHD.

Here's mine as it stands now:









Cheapest full set ive found are these (Works out around €100 :banghead:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11091054165...m=&sspagename=ADME:X:eRTM:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr

I asked about selling the accelerator pedal only.... DENYED!


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

that is the trick, all images shows LHD, but some sellers do say 'RHD' which is frankly speaking i wouldn't really take their word for it.

Yeah, yours look pretty much good for me! but again as you said, if there would be a RHD set for a good money-value, i would rather get the whole than just go for the brake and clutch only, if not! i will get the two (cloth + brake) only for now! as these are the most slippery ones i need the grip on.

i asked a friend of mine who basically works at Quattro division Audi in Germnay, i hope he gets back to me with some good news! 

i let you know if I get any deals, maybe i can slip you a set at a discounted price if he manages to.




Black_Knight87 said:


> Paid like €25 or something off alliexpress. Im pretty happy with the clutch and brake, but ill probably sell the lot if I can find a reasonably priced RHD set. That link you posted says RHD, but the image is clearly LHD.
> 
> Here's mine as it stands now:
> 
> ...


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*I second that*



munnarg said:


> Looking good Serge :thumbup:


 X2





<a href='http://i.imgur.com/qa0cqVC' title=''><img src='http://i.imgur.com/qa0cqVC.jpg' alt='' title='Hosted by imgur.com' /></a>


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet man!


+1


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Over the weekend I plasti dipped the inside of trunk VW Emblem same Camo Tan as my wheels, and black on the three bars in my front grill, no pictures of the grill.....










Then someone was gracious enough to leave a dent in my passenger side door, time to seek out a good paintless dent repairman......


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

2013 CC Sport. Light Brown Metallic.

New wheels and tires. 18x8 ET35 Alzor 349's from ECS Tuning. Cooper RS3-A 235/40-18 tires. Stock suspension for now.








]


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats, it looks pretty nice!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Got a full paint correction over the weekend. Car looks better than it did when it was new...absolutely flawless. Will be receiving my new MRR GF6's later in the week (19x9.5[SUP]2[/SUP], et42 front et45 rear, 245/35/19). Will post pics when its done!!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Installed solowerks coils....


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mohamedd N N said:


> that is the trick, all images shows LHD, but some sellers do say 'RHD' which is frankly speaking i wouldn't really take their word for it.
> 
> Yeah, yours look pretty much good for me! but again as you said, if there would be a RHD set for a good money-value, i would rather get the whole than just go for the brake and clutch only, if not! i will get the two (cloth + brake) only for now! as these are the most slippery ones i need the grip on.
> 
> ...


That'd be awful sound of you, especially if that happens before I give in and drop €100 on that set on ebay.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Going on tomorrow morning plus stg 2 and possibly dsg tune also









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Installed stage 2 CAI pipe! PM me for details of my review










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Installed new battery. Factory one was low according to dealer. 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Going on tomorrow morning plus stg 2 and possibly dsg tune also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing all on the same day. You are in for a huge surprise. You won't recognize your car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Installed solowerks coils....


Looks better than ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Looks better than ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


++1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Installed solowerks coils....


That KOWCC APPROVED sticker rocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

DIY intake, having a friend fab up a heat-shield for it now. Not bad for $58 in my opinion. Feels like it lost a little bit of low end but gained it up top, and it made the Forge DV a lot louder.:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> ++1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


+++1


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

http://www.pioneer-carglobal.com/CarPlay/

Just announced today. Looks like Apple Carplay is finally coming to Pioneer aftermarket decks, and since the NEX4000 is fully loaded, but without built-in nav and all the other unnecessary crap, for about $550 on ebay brand new, this is about the only thing that would make me go to a non-OEM deck in my CC. 

Also, noticed my coils did settle almost 3/4 of an inch in the rear. Gotta get adjusting as soon as this weather clears. I have a no finger gap right now.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I finally got to drive it...
I have been in Galveston for almost a month cleaning up an oil spill, driving a POS F350 King Ranch.....

I opened my door, and just sat in the seat for like 5 minutes... I now realize that these seats are VERY comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Looks better than ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KOWCC said:


> That KOWCC APPROVED sticker rocks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx brother, I'm in love with it all over again....and the sticker is my fav


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Dropped the car off at the detail shop to get the cleaned up from sitting all winter ie, being neglected from last fall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

bojan135 said:


> *Put these on today, size is 235/40/19, Tires are Conti ProContact. These rims come on the Beetle R Line, Haven't seen many CC's with these*
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13885681753" title="side_view by Bojan Stojmilovic, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/13885681753_db32fe4d97_b.jpg" width="1024" height="516" alt="side_view"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13885689093" title="rim-on-car by Bojan Stojmilovic, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/13885689093_7483ccc035_b.jpg" width="1024" height="921" alt="rim-on-car"></a>


Spaceship.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> That KOWCC APPROVED sticker rocks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You have a KOWCC APPROVED sticker? How does one get that?


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

lipprandt35 said:


> I finally got to drive it...
> I have been in Galveston for almost a month cleaning up an oil spill, driving a POS F350 King Ranch.....
> 
> I opened my door, and just sat in the seat for like 5 minutes... I now realize that these seats are VERY comfy. :thumbup:


I too know this feeling today.

A month and a half ago, this happened:










Jaguar came across two lanes and smacked my left side.

I finally got her back today, and I have to take it back for them to clean the inside. There's a fine black dust that has settled all along the interior. 

While it was in the shop I had them fix a small dent in the roof and the curb rash that was on the front two wheels (All from the previous owner).


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Euro chirp mod! Little more in-depth than I expected but it was fun.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SurferbobGolf said:


> I too know this feeling today.
> 
> A month and a half ago, this happened:
> 
> ...


Ouch. what was the total damage on that?


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I did the exact same thing all on the same day. You are in for a huge surprise. You won't recognize your car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You weren't kidding, so excited about the new tune today.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> You weren't kidding, so excited about the new tune today.


Sweet!


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

DasCC said:


> Ouch. what was the total damage on that?


$11,711.32

Which is a couple of doors, trim, fender, pillar, panels and some suspension work. Most of it got replaced, some of it was repaired. 

The paperwork for what they did is 4 pages long.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Installed the euro chirp mod, sooo much better now.


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

I ran a power wire, and rcas on my lunch break for my audio system.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Acampbell128 said:


> I ran a power wire, and rcas on my lunch break for my audio system.


Sweet, which is going to be your audio setup!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Installed the euro chirp mod, sooo much better now.


Hi Stake,

Do you have a DIY to do this? I don't even have my VW Jetta MKV anymore but I can install it in my Wife's car.

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet, which is going to be your audio setup!


nothing crazy. Im doing it in small steps. Right now i have a Sony DSP/4Ch Amp powering the factory speakers(made a huge difference in overall audio quality but a pain to install), This week in my spare time, im putting an OLD 10" MTX in a sealed box tuned to 38hz. Powered by a JL JX250/1 monoblock amp. Amp is going to be mounted to the bottom of the rear deck. The amp and sub are a temporary stand in. In a few weeks, I will change out the front speakers for Image Dynamics 2 Way Components. After I recover from that purchase I plan to get the PPI P900.5 to replace the JL amp to have power for the Front stage and rear doors. Im not sure what sub i will end up with. Ive used many different drivers throughout the years. The one that's my favorite is an Boston Acoustic G5 Comp 12", this sub won't die, bought it in 06 and its been in 3 different cars since. I just didn't want to take up most of my trunk with the monster of box it requires.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Stake,
> 
> Do you have a DIY to do this? I don't even have my VW Jetta MKV anymore but I can install it in my Wife's car.
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6039360-DIY-Euro-horn-for-2009-2012-CCs


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

sk8too said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6039360-DIY-Euro-horn-for-2009-2012-CCs


Nice. I am happy that people actually use my DIY


----------



## carlosag012 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Tried to connect a vag com kkl 409.1*

Didn't work, no AN VIN to choose so I guess the controller is not supported. I need to turn the DRL off and buying a cable for $350 is not an option. Can't understand paying thousands of dollars for a car and not be able to do whit it whatever I want.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> You have a KOWCC APPROVED sticker? How does one get that?


When I approve off all their modifications, performance and cosmetic..lol.

Not sure who has the remaining stickers, maybe Sean has a couple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> When I approve off all their modifications, performance and cosmetic..lol.
> 
> Not sure who has the remaining stickers, maybe Sean has a couple
> 
> ...


No I'm all out of stickers....I got the originals from Rico but I don't think he has anymore....I think I'm the only one rocking the original one made


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

carlosag012 said:


> Didn't work, no AN VIN to choose so I guess the controller is not supported. I need to turn the DRL off and buying a cable for $350 is not an option. Can't understand paying thousands of dollars for a car and not be able to do whit it whatever I want.


There is a VAG-Com locator thread in these forums somewhere. Depending on where you are located, there is bound to be someone in you area with one.

I don't use my Hex-can often, but I am glad I have it when I do. It has read all my VW's that are OBDII I even just scanned my nieces PT Cruiser last weekend, she needs a cam position sensor. It is a useful tool to have IMHO. But I can see your point of view as well.:thumbup:


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Installed headlights 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Newest mod... installed 4/11/14 @ 9:28am :heart:ic:


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Best Mod on this thread.. CONGRATS

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Congrats Cap'n!

:thumbup::thumbup: to you and the Mis's


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Today was joined by Hans and JD for a custom chip for my 1.8tsi passat cc. 
First stopped by Hans for cleaning the inlet. Then drove to JD for a custom chip with the new parts. 

-Cleaning on inlet and cylinder
-complete exhaust system 3 inch downpipe 200 cell cat jm tuning 
-carbonio, inlet pipe stage 2 
-gfb dv+

With all this at 250hp and 382nm true, for 1.8tsi.

Cleaning the intake system


dirt






Tuned


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Capncrnch said:


> Newest mod... installed 4/11/14 @ 9:28am :heart:ic:


:thumbup:


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Capncrnch said:


> Newest mod... installed 4/11/14 @ 9:28am :heart:ic:


Congrats!

Why haven't I thought to buy my 6mo some VW gear yet?


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered TSW 19" Jerez - matt black with Chrome lips in a staggered set and H&R Sport Springs for my 2013 CC R-Line. 

http://tsw.com/alloy_wheels_jerez.php 

Springs have arrived and wheels arrive and mounted next week.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Acampbell128 said:


> nothing crazy. Im doing it in small steps. Right now i have a Sony DSP/4Ch Amp powering the factory speakers(made a huge difference in overall audio quality but a pain to install), This week in my spare time, im putting an OLD 10" MTX in a sealed box tuned to 38hz. Powered by a JL JX250/1 monoblock amp. Amp is going to be mounted to the bottom of the rear deck. The amp and sub are a temporary stand in. In a few weeks, I will change out the front speakers for Image Dynamics 2 Way Components. After I recover from that purchase I plan to get the PPI P900.5 to replace the JL amp to have power for the Front stage and rear doors. Im not sure what sub i will end up with. Ive used many different drivers throughout the years. The one that's my favorite is an Boston Acoustic G5 Comp 12", this sub won't die, bought it in 06 and its been in 3 different cars since. I just didn't want to take up most of my trunk with the monster of box it requires.


Hi man,

Nice that you upgraded your car sound system, for sure it sounds a lot better and with the setup that you're planning to install later on it's going to be pretty awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Right now I'm planning my audio setup and I want something that don't requires my whole trunk!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Took a quick shot last weekend with some buddies, also cleaned up the inside some


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice cars man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

First car wash of the season at home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a teaser :-D










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> First car wash of the season at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Quick question, did you have to remove the antenna to put the wrap on your roof? Im trying to do mine here in SFL but no one wants to do it cause of the stupid antenna :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed the steering wheel for the one with DSG flaps and plastidipped four chrome trims inside the front grille. I think it looks much better and meaner now from the front and the paddle shifting is so much fun with the VR6. Have to take some pictures.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

Wheels and tires were install Monday. Going to do some adjusting on the front to lower it down a bit more next.

Wheels & Tires
Alzor Style 629 19"x8.5" ET45 with Nankang NS2 225/35/19

Suspension
WRD Street Advantage Coilovers


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

How's the ride on the WRD's? I had them on order until I cancelled and got Koni's. Also, how much lower can you go up front? Looks like you're pretty much touching already?

I'm raising mine today by 3/4 - 1" when my shorter end links come in. I'm at 25.5" now. I can't even get to my gym parking lot without scraping at 25.5". I don't know how so many people run so low on their daily drivers. I have a 13 R-Line, so maybe the the front lip is lower than others. I know I can barely get my jack under there, even with the knockout plate removed. 

This was at about 26" FTG...


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

MikeinNJ - The WRD's are the first set of coilovers I have owned. It's stiff but you just learn to ignore it. I believe I am at 25" FTG in the front and around 24-3/4" FTG in the rear with both all the way down. I am going to remove the front helper springs and level out the front end next weekend then decide on spacers or not. I have scratches on the plastic panels under the car but nothing too major. I'm just trying to get the front end a little lower. The front bumper just looks too high off the ground.


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> First car wash of the season at home



Outstanding photo, outstanding ride.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CheckMarshall said:


> Outstanding photo, outstanding ride.


Buddy appreciate the nice comment! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Looks good! Quick question, did you have to remove the antenna to put the wrap on your roof? Im trying to do mine here in SFL but no one wants to do it cause of the stupid antenna :banghead::banghead::banghead:


You really should remove it but my guy didn't and it's holding up well still. Normally it will peel in the area.

It's a pain to remove as the rear light needs to come off, as well as the headliner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CheckMarshall said:


> Outstanding photo, outstanding ride.


Here's a better pic, with some editing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

I can't wait for my wheels to arrive to take a few pics of mine.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed Spulen TOP and GFB DV+ today. Couldn't install the Spulen throttle pipe because I don't have a T30 bit  to remove the stock pipe. The space is too tight for a screwdriver. Time to go for a test drive though :laugh:.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kow nice pic buddy im jealous as i cant take good shoots  same car same spot diff quality 😡


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Kow nice pic buddy im jealous as i cant take good shoots  same car same spot diff quality 😡


Nothing special buddy, just an iPhone, and a ladder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Put in my new shorter FK endlinks to replace the stock ones that were stripping out in the end studs, preventing me from torquing them properly. Sure enough, the stock ones took almost no force to remove the top nuts when I went to replace.

I also raised her up about 3/4 of an inch to 26 1/8" up front - 26 1/4" in back. Two finger gap all around. Back to monster truck status for right now. Gotta pick up some older family members from the airport next week. I also turned them to full soft up front to see how it is; feels damn close to stock. Much better than the stocks with springs. I'll probably bring them down another 3/8s of an inch once the family members are gone. 25.5 was bone jarring on some spots around here and felt like the car was crashing on bricks. 26ish made a huge difference. 

And also fingers crossed, but I took it out half a dozen times, lots of reversing, low speed direction changes and so far no noises. 

Old vs new:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Watched my CC drive away with it's new owner this evening. Man, did it look and sound good going away. Too bad this is the only time I ever got to experience it's great exhaust sound and looks driving.
I will miss it, but it went to a great Vortex member.

I want to thank the Vortex community for a great experience. I really enjoyed the tips and information I got on here. Without the Vortex forum I would not have been able to do all the great mods I did and have such a great time with the car. I also made some friends that will last beyond Vortex, even though I no longer have a DUB.

I will probably still lurk. Who knows, I may buy another VW when I have more room. I will only buy used next time!


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

edit... noob post... :banghead:


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

edit #2... noob post #2... :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

vwkonig said:


> Looks good! Quick question, did you have to remove the antenna to put the wrap on your roof? Im trying to do mine here in SFL but no one wants to do it cause of the stupid antenna :banghead::banghead::banghead:


You have mail bud!


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Where did you get the wrapping from?*

I know this is quite old. Any pointer as to where I can find these online? Cheers m8


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Where did you get the wrapping from?*



Numitor said:


> Did a bit of wrapping. Also, got the check from the city to fix the damage caused by officer Baddriver. yay!


Any pointers as to where I can get these ordered online? Cheers


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> This was at about 26" FTG...


You need a low profile jack.

You can get the Harbor Freight 1.5 ton aluminum one (weighs like 30lbs--can take it with you) for $60 with a coupon...coupons are usually in the back of Motor Trend or Car & Driver:
http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...-racing-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-60569.html

OR they have a 3 ton one (weighs like 70lbs though--stays in the garage) that is bigger & goes higher for $90:
http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61282.html



MikeinNJ said:


> Old vs new:


Used antiseize this time, right?


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Morimoto Mini H1 6.0 Bi-xenon retrofit (thanks goes to Guest2320 and his write-up on a 2009 LUX CC retrofit).

<img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1524.jpg height=331 width=441> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1525.jpg height=331 width=441> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1520.jpg height=331 width=441>


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> You need a low profile jack.
> 
> You can get the Harbor Freight 1.5 ton aluminum one (weighs like 30lbs--can take it with you) for $60 with a coupon...coupons are usually in the back of Motor Trend or Car & Driver:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...-racing-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-60569.html
> ...


Thanks for the links for the jacks. The one I have is 'low profile' but I guess maybe for a small SUV it's low pro.

And yes, I covered the new ones in antiseize. I even put some in the allen heads in the stud ends to prevent rust build up in there.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jerrad said:


> Morimoto Mini H1 6.0 Bi-xenon retrofit (thanks goes to Guest2320 and his write-up on a 2009 LUX CC retrofit).
> 
> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1524.jpg height=331 width=441> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1525.jpg height=331 width=441> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1520.jpg height=331 width=441>


YES!!! looks good buddy!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

jdeltree said:


> Any pointers as to where I can get these ordered online? Cheers



+1 I have the carbon fiber mirror caps also.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice retrofit. I'd love the same setup, just without the amber reflector.


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Guest2320 said:


> YES!!! looks good buddy!


Thanks Guest. Can you PM me info on how you bypassed the bulb out warning for high beams? I measured the resistance with post retrofit at is around 19 ohms and slowly drops off. The original resistance was 2 ohms with the 55 watt halogen bulb. Is it as easy as adding an inline resistor? Thanks again!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Goodies!*

Got my Spulen Extreme DogBone Mount today!!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mEed said:


> Got my Spulen Extreme DogBone Mount today!!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=85377587

Good luck..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

airmax1 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=85377587
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> ...


they're actually sending me a new one, however I think im going to go with a neuspeed one instead considering its only rated at 65a durometer. This one is way to harsh at 95a durometer. especially in a manual daily driver.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

midnightbluegli said:


> they're actually sending me a new one, however I think im going to go with a neuspeed one instead considering its only rated at 65a durometer. This one is way to harsh at 95a durometer. especially in a manual daily driver.


Yeah man! 95 A will take your teeth out of your mouth!


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah man! 95 A will take your teeth out of your mouth!


crazy thing is that I ran billet innovative 75a mounts with an engine damper in my turbo EP3 civic and it vibrated a bit with the A.C, but it was not as bad as this one on its own. Even my MkIV GTi Vr6 with the vf-engineering mounts wasn't as bad as this lol. it did wonders for shifting but I do not recommend this for a daily driver. only a weekend car or track car.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

midnightbluegli said:


> crazy thing is that I ran billet innovative 75a mounts with an engine damper in my turbo EP3 civic and it vibrated a bit with the A.C, but it was not as bad as this one on its own. Even my MkIV GTi Vr6 with the vf-engineering mounts wasn't as bad as this lol. it did wonders for shifting but I do not recommend this for a daily driver. only a weekend car or track car.


I hear you man! LOL

In my previous car (VW Jetta GLI MKV) I had VF Engineering mounts and ECS Tuning Dog Bone and it wasn't bad at all!

I have the HPA's 75A Pock dogbone insert in my actual car and it's pretty awesome!

I wold love some DLI-Teknik Engine Mounts (which are solid) for my actual car. These are Swedish by the way.










Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

*Unitronic Stage 2*

Was going to install my suspension today but decided to go to Auto Union Tuning in Huntington Beach CA to get Unitronic Stage 2 done before the sale ends. Im go glad i did, now its like a have a totally different car !!  :thumbup: please the service there was awesome. if anyone wants unitronic in the OC or LA area i recommend you guys to go there.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Washed and detailed with my orbital today... Also, I got pulled over by two cops for my tint. They checked out my car and let me go. They checked my license and registration, mentioned my tint and spent 5minutes admiring and enjoying. State troopers nonetheless. Lesson learned, if you're gonna tint, you better have a good looking car to back it up. Some pics:





I used Turtle Wax's 'Jet Black' on the tires. It's like an ink and not all gel-like like most other products. Supposedly lasts months too. So far so good, took it out a few times and not a drop spun off onto the car.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Was going to install my suspension today but decided to go to Auto Union Tuning in Huntington Beach CA to get Unitronic Stage 2 done before the sale ends. Im go glad i did, now its like a have a totally different car !!  :thumbup: please the service there was awesome. if anyone wants unitronic in the OC or LA area i recommend you guys to go there.


How long did it take them? I've been thinking about it too


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Passatryde said:


> How long did it take them? I've been thinking about it too


Took them about one hour. :thumbup:


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

Jerrad said:


> Morimoto Mini H1 6.0 Bi-xenon retrofit (thanks goes to Guest2320 and his write-up on a 2009 LUX CC retrofit).
> 
> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1524.jpg height=331 width=441> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1525.jpg height=331 width=441> <img src=http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/Upload/IMG_1520.jpg height=331 width=441>


Look great, can't you provider ashort description how you made it?

Thanks


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah man! 95 A will take your teeth out of your mouth!


Exactly..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Bas Hamans said:


> Look great, can't you provider ashort description how you made it?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! I can add a short description to Guest's write-up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

jdeltree said:


> Any pointers as to where I can get these ordered online? Cheers


Ebay! :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Took them about one hour. :thumbup:


Did you have to call to schedule an appointment?


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> Did you have to call to schedule an appointment?


I called the day of and asked if they can do it if i just showed up. and yeah they told me to come down before 2pm since they close at 4 on the weekends. I would just call ahead and ask if it can be done they will let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Was going to install my suspension today but decided to go to Auto Union Tuning in Huntington Beach CA to get Unitronic Stage 2 done before the sale ends. Im go glad i did, now its like a have a totally different car !!  :thumbup: please the service there was awesome. if anyone wants unitronic in the OC or LA area i recommend you guys to go there.


You're going to enjoy your Unitronic's Stage II! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Exactly..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

No clear coat, no problem. Nothing a bit of mothers polish can't fix. 
Should have bought some more painters tape. Clear 3M left tons of residue :thumbdown:

Before

After one coat/polish


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> No clear coat, no problem. Nothing a bit of mothers polish can't fix.
> Should have bought some more painters tape. Clear 3M left tons of residue :thumbdown:
> 
> Before
> ...


Looks sweet! I use that same product for the exhaust tips... But I have been lazy and haven't use it for a while!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet! I use that same product for the exhaust tips... But I have been lazy and haven't use it for a while!


my exhaust tips are looking sorry as hell after this winter, will be trying it after my car's out the body shop


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jerrad said:


> Thanks! I can add a short description to Guest's write-up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Post away on the thread! more pictures too! ERROR CANCELLER CAPACITOR CODE DECODERS from ebay worked for the regular low beam, and for the high beam shutters in the projector, i connected them to the original high beam wires and left the high beam bulb connected inside the original reflector! Let me know if this doesn't make sense.


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lowered it on Koni's this past Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Saturday a little wash and wax and a Sunday shot


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

*magaflow with quad tips*

i installed magnaflow muffler with quad tips
but the sound was too loud for me
i had to put a resonator on each side then another one behind of the muffler
now i like it~


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

akipal said:


> i installed magnaflow muffler with quad tips
> but the sound was too loud for me
> i had to put a resonator on each side then another one behind of the muffler
> now i like it~


where did you get this done at in LA ??? And how much ?? looks sweet man and is that an OEM diffuser ?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1BlkCC-R said:


> is that an OEM diffuser ?


It's just the stock one that's been cut for the tip (you can see the rough cuts in the pic)


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Took my exhaust tips off and polished them up a bit......
The one on the left is how the right one looked before....

























Now back on the car....


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

akipal said:


> i installed magnaflow muffler with quad tips
> but the sound was too loud for me
> i had to put a resonator on each side then another one behind of the muffler
> now i like it~


What resonators did you go with? I have a Magnaflow exhaust I'll probably keep if I can quiet it down some.


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is my project of a day  Phone pictures but still, you get the idea 
Full matte charcoal grey metallic wrap
Took about 12hrs.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

akipal said:


> i installed magnaflow muffler with quad tips
> but the sound was too loud for me
> i had to put a resonator on each side then another one behind of the muffler
> now i like it~


Could you post a video of the sound? Which Magnaflow mufflers / resonators did you use?


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

Tried painting the bottom black part of the bumper with PlastiDip to get an idea if it's worth painting:
<a href="http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/uncle14sam/media/d58f8e70-98b4-4859-a940-cd2054b33f97_zps06d07862.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p709/uncle14sam/d58f8e70-98b4-4859-a940-cd2054b33f97_zps06d07862.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo d58f8e70-98b4-4859-a940-cd2054b33f97_zps06d07862.jpg"/></a>

Also finally installed Stage 1 APR intake. Anybody have any issues with the engine cover fitting once the intake is installed?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

akipal said:


> i installed magnaflow muffler with quad tips
> but the sound was too loud for me
> i had to put a resonator on each side then another one behind of the muffler
> now i like it~


 I think you meant that you put in a resonator back where the stock resonator was, just an aftermarket version, because there is no way your post makes sense otherwise. Also with the mufflers and the resonator you pretty much killed any sound that you could have had. i cut my resonator and muffler out completely and its still no where near loud.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Eurofication said:


> Took my exhaust tips off and polished them up a bit......
> The one on the left is how the right one looked before....


Nice. I need to clean my tips too. What polishing product did you use?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

marcinito said:


> Here is my project of a day  Phone pictures but still, you get the idea
> Full matte charcoal grey metallic wrap
> Took about 12hrs.


Sexy...now is time to lower that 4x4 looking!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice. I need to clean my tips too. What polishing product did you use?


I used my bench grinder with two different buffing wheels. First go around I used Red Rouge after I got them cleaned with that I switched wheels and used some white Rouge to polish them up a bit more.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

marcinito said:


> Here is my project of a day  Phone pictures but still, you get the idea
> Full matte charcoal grey metallic wrap
> Took about 12hrs.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Reversing camera fitted!

Old:








New:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did some photoshoot this weekend


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Did some photoshoot this weekend


She look just perfect. Great job T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Max ✌😄


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

For those of you who know and follow me, you know my reviews and recommendations are no joke! The buck stops here with LEDs! I just swapped out my complete rear assembly with DeAutokeys LEDs! Signals , brakes , reverse!! Absolutely superior quality compared to all bulbs I've seen, and believe me, I have a stockpile of a few 100 LEDs! Plus no error codes, even on my lux limited trim with the high-line light module! Reverse bulbs have 4 additional SMDs over the ones I've seen plus they are spaced closer to each other eliminating the "black" spots on the chrome reflective plastic housing! DeAutoKey is a definite buy! I've had their interior bulbs for 2 years now and they are the whitest and cleanest I've seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> For those of you who know and follow me, you know my reviews and recommendations are no joke! The buck stops here with LEDs! I just swapped out my complete rear assembly with DeAutokeys LEDs! Signals , brakes , reverse!! Absolutely superior quality compared to all bulbs I've seen, and believe me, I have a stockpile of a few 100 LEDs! Plus no error codes, even on my lux limited trim with the high-line light module! Reverse bulbs have 4 additional SMDs over the ones I've seen plus they are spaced closer to each other eliminating the "black" spots on the chrome reflective plastic housing! DeAutoKey is a definite buy! I've had their interior bulbs for 2 years now and they are the whitest and cleanest I've seen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you sound maaaad!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Did some photoshoot this weekend


Damn. Your lowered CC look great. I think I may have to pull the trigger and buy some coil-overs and get low also.:thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Does the rear fog feature still work with the LEDs?



KOWCC said:


> For those of you who know and follow me, you know my reviews and recommendations are no joke! The buck stops here with LEDs! I just swapped out my complete rear assembly with DeAutokeys LEDs! Signals , brakes , reverse!! Absolutely superior quality compared to all bulbs I've seen, and believe me, I have a stockpile of a few 100 LEDs! Plus no error codes, even on my lux limited trim with the high-line light module! Reverse bulbs have 4 additional SMDs over the ones I've seen plus they are spaced closer to each other eliminating the "black" spots on the chrome reflective plastic housing! DeAutoKey is a definite buy! I've had their interior bulbs for 2 years now and they are the whitest and cleanest I've seen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Freshened up.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Damn. Your lowered CC look great. I think I may have to pull the trigger and buy some coil-overs and get low also.:thumbup:


U should
Thankyou


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> you sound maaaad!!!! :laugh:


Mad? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Does the rear fog feature still work with the LEDs?


Never wired the fogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Red top coil packs and new plugs with porsche oil and coolant cap. but more importantly a few hours ago...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

That wheel really fits in well with the CC interior. It's less knobby and racecar-ish than the usual MK6 wheel swap. How much and where did you get this? Any problems with button mapping/compatibility? I've been trying to source a MK6 DSG wheel with white stitching for a decent price with airbag, but this may be an option too.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Yay or nay?


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

MikeinNJ said:


> That wheel really fits in well with the CC interior. It's less knobby and racecar-ish than the usual MK6 wheel swap. How much and where did you get this? Any problems with button mapping/compatibility? I've been trying to source a MK6 DSG wheel with white stitching for a decent price with airbag, but this may be an option too.


I actually stumbled across it on eBay for 600 with airbag. As far as he install I followed the provided diy on the forum and it was exactly the same! The cruise control doesn't work but I'm not worried about that since we've got the wiper stalk (which I love). All of the other buttons work perfectly!

Ironically this one came with flappy paddles too but I can't turn them on since I have a manual, but I'm not complaining.

Oh and I don't remember if the stock wheel did (I don't think so) but these buttons light up!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

gooberbora said:


> I actually stumbled across it on eBay for 600 with airbag. As far as he install I followed the provided diy on the forum and it was exactly the same! The cruise control doesn't work but I'm not worried about that since we've got the wiper stalk (which I love). All of the other buttons work perfectly!
> 
> Ironically this one came with flappy paddles too but I can't turn them on since I have a manual, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Oh and I don't remember if the stock wheel did (I don't think so) but these buttons light up!


Nice! Yeah, the stock wheel lights up red. I imagine that your new wheel lights up white like the new MK7 interior? I'll have to keep an eye out on ebay.

Edit: found it lol. You are probably the '1 sold' on the listing from eurotuningimports2.


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

MikeinNJ said:


> Nice! Yeah, the stock wheel lights up red. I imagine that your new wheel lights up white like the new MK7 interior? I'll have to keep an eye out on ebay.
> 
> Edit: found it lol. You are probably the '1 sold' on the listing from eurotuningimports2.


Actually I got it from jherr360. But they should all be the same! 

When I first turned the lights on tonight I was pretty blown away at how beautifully subtle the lighting was. Would recommend this wheel to everyone.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Yay or nay?


:thumbup: think it looks clean


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

gooberbora said:


> Actually I got it from jherr360. But they should all be the same!
> 
> When I first turned the lights on tonight I was pretty blown away at how beautifully subtle the lighting was. Would recommend this wheel to everyone.


Looks like you were the other guy jherr360 was waiting for to win an auction. He sent both of our MK7 wheels at the same time, LOL! I dropped mine off with an old school Italian cobbler who is dying the contrast stitching black. Will post once it's all done.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dropped mine off to get intake replaced, and carbon cleaning! i asked the dealership for a photo of the valves and all before the cleaning. all done by hand. 
this weekend should be fun, oil change, tranny flush, brake fluid flush. woo! 

now i get to roll around in a 1.8T passat.


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

iMod.:R said:


> Looks like you were the other guy jherr360 was waiting for to win an auction. He sent both of our MK7 wheels at the same time, LOL! I dropped mine off with an old school Italian cobbler who is dying the contrast stitching black. Will post once it's all done.


Hahahaha that's awesome! Great minds must think alike! I think you're going to love the wheel! :beer:


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Yay or nay?



Plasti dip? 

Have more shots?


Has anyone done their black CC with a matt black roof?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> freshened up.


needs more low!!!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

gooberbora said:


> Hahahaha that's awesome! Great minds must think alike! I think you're going to love the wheel! :beer:


Any pictures of it lit up?


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

munnarg said:


> Any pictures of it lit up?


I will snag some tonight!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

gooberbora said:


> Red top coil packs and new plugs with porsche oil and coolant cap. but more importantly a few hours ago...


i want nao :3


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Did some photoshoot this weekend


Man... It looks so sweet!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> dropped mine off to get intake replaced, and carbon cleaning! i asked the dealership for a photo of the valves and all before the cleaning. all done by hand.
> this weekend should be fun, oil change, tranny flush, brake fluid flush. woo!
> 
> now i get to roll around in a 1.8T passat.


How much are they charging you for valve cleaning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

CheckMarshall said:


> Plasti dip?
> 
> Have more shots?
> 
> ...


 It's actually photoshop'd. Think I'm going to pull the trigger w/ gloss black vinyl.


----------



## PhaupaBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Temporary window trim /door trim/ grill black out using plasti dip. Color match isn't great, but it was more to get and idea of what it would look like. Still undecided.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Installed these bad boys.. needed resistors too. Turned out great!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Man... It looks so sweet!


Thankyou Beto


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

gooberbora said:


> Red top coil packs and new plugs with porsche oil and coolant cap. but more importantly a few hours ago...


I LOVE THIS. 

I've been eyeballing one of these on ebay for my Tiguan.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up quite a few parts from bodyshop...









She got Hollywood Smile now ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PhaupaBear said:


> Temporary window trim /door trim/ grill black out using plasti dip. Color match isn't great, but it was more to get and idea of what it would look like. Still undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do like!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Yay or nay?


Man,

It looks awesome! IMO it's the way the grill looks better on 2013 YM and up, in case you want a sport look!


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Changed my oil today using Torin Big Red 3 ton jack stands, which are slim enough so i can use the floor jack with my ECS jack pads and support my CC with the jack stands at the same time. Safety first:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up quite a few parts from bodyshop...









She got Hollywood Smile now ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P'sVDUB (Jun 2, 2013)

*Your set up is awesome*



benspeed83 said:


> Some quick iPhone pics on my 2013 CC
> HPA SHS Coilovers - at winter ride height (can drop another 3/4" in front and 1" in rear)
> Niche Targa wheels - 19x8.5 +34 and 19x9.5 +50 (no rubbing and perfectly flush)
> Tire - 235x35x19 Front and 245x35x19 Rear (should have gone 255 in the rear)


Your wheel set up is awesome I think I am going to pull the trigger on this set up on my Black 13 Executive wish I had your sport bumper thought


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

gooberbora said:


> I actually stumbled across it on eBay for 600 with airbag. As far as he install I followed the provided diy on the forum and it was exactly the same! The cruise control doesn't work but I'm not worried about that since we've got the wiper stalk (which I love). All of the other buttons work perfectly!
> 
> Ironically this one came with flappy paddles too but I can't turn them on since I have a manual, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Oh and I don't remember if the stock wheel did (I don't think so) but these buttons light up!


Do you mean the paddles light up? Yes they do, I have the paddles on my wheel as well and the car is manual. I'm hoping to find someone with a auto and no paddles to do a swap with mine.

The Mk7 wheel looks great btw.


----------



## P'sVDUB (Jun 2, 2013)

*Nice set up*



airmax1 said:


> She look just perfect. Great job T.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I like your whole set up, Who makes the carbon fiber diffuser?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

P'sVDUB said:


> I like your whole set up, Who makes the carbon fiber diffuser?


China... Check out aliexpress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kowcc got into picture editing  sent me this)) cellphone photography rocks!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Kowcc got into picture editing  sent me this)) cellphone photography rocks!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up quite a few parts from bodyshop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:eace:


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

P'sVDUB said:


> Your wheel set up is awesome I think I am going to pull the trigger on this set up on my Black 13 Executive wish I had your sport bumper thought


Thanks, I appreciate your compliment but to be honest I find the wheels a little more cheaply made then I had hoped for. I guess you get what you pay for; they are a pretty cheap set. If I could go back in time I would probably do 8.5" wide in front and back and avoid the staggered set-up all together as well. Live and learn. I am happy with the overall look and the design really works on the CC IMHO.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

P'sVDUB said:


> I like your whole set up, Who makes the carbon fiber diffuser?


Thankyou 
Its from aliexpress


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

They need to go..










Welcome!!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Nice! I have a feeling I'll be doing the same when I go K04. How must is that running you?

I don't have any misfire problems now on APR Stage 2, but I did with GIAC Stage 1 tune. The colors on my valve springs don't match up to the 'bad' ones shown by APR in that thread, nor do they match up to the 'good' ones so I don't know what the hell I have. I'm assuming about $2k for new springs+install. At that point, I probably wouldn't do it and just take the lower output file.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Nice! I have a feeling I'll be doing the same when I go K04. How must is that running you?
> 
> I don't have any misfire problems now on APR Stage 2, but I did with GIAC Stage 1 tune. The colors on my valve springs don't match up to the 'bad' ones shown by APR in that thread, nor do they match up to the 'good' ones so I don't know what the hell I have. I'm assuming about $2k for new springs+install. At that point, I probably wouldn't do it and just take the lower output file.


never settle for LESS HP...was just $1k installed, i got the titanium springs back last yr for black Friday when IE run the only sales of the yr, APR finally come out with new V3.0 software for our K04, 360hp/382tq, all the way up to 7100rpm w STG2 DSG, it was a MUST for me to switch from the heavy&soft OEM springs.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> never settle for LESS HP...was just $1k installed, i got the titanium springs back last yr for black Friday when IE run the only sales of the yr, APR finally come out with new V3.0 software for our K04, 360hp/382tq, all the way up to 7100rpm w STG2 DSG, it was a MUST for me to switch from the heavy&soft OEM springs.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> They need to go..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Problem with engine cover fitting after apr intake.*

YES - I had to tweek it a bit for it to fit properly


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> never settle for LESS HP...was just $1k installed, i got the titanium springs back last yr for black Friday when IE run the only sales of the yr, APR finally come out with new V3.0 software for our K04, 360hp/382tq, all the way up to 7100rpm w STG2 DSG, it was a MUST for me to switch from the heavy&soft OEM springs.


Awesome! I can do $1000 installed. How much were the springs on sale? I'm looking to get K04 V3 this fall at the APR BBQ in October (Free install). I'll know after that if I have the crappy springs, so that works out well with Black Friday if I do need them.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Awesome! I can do $1000 installed. How much were the springs on sale? I'm looking to get K04 V3 this fall at the APR BBQ in October (Free install). I'll know after that if I have the crappy springs, so that works out well with Black Friday if I do need them.


Good luck on the free install at the BBQ, not sure if you never when, is a zoo inside that shop, if i was in you I don't want to rush the K04 installation, just my .02 after I witness for the pass 3 yrs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Had the red contrast stitching hand dyed by a local old school Italian cobbler and it's now installed. MK7 steering wheel if it wasn't totally obvious.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Had the red contrast stitching hand dyed by a local old school Italian cobbler and it's now installed. MK7 steering wheel if it wasn't totally obvious.


Looks sweet! Pretty awesome work he made on your steering wheel!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Appt for v3 Ko4 file n Golf R map sensor instal in 12 hours )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Appt for v3 Ko4 file n Golf R map sensor instal in 12 hours )))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is a complete new animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Appt for v3 Ko4 file n Golf R map sensor instal in 12 hours )))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serge is a high roller :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Curbed one of my 3sdm 0.06's Uggghhh :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

It's not that bad but still made me cringe. The tire is fine but just in case I'm going up a size.

I ordered a set of 255/35/18 Conti DWS to help with the 18 x 8.5's. The 235/40/18's are not going to do it. 

I have them for sale if anyone needs a set of barely used Conti DWS. I installed them at 10,144 and I'm at 11,408 as of this morning. 

You can read the specs *here*

They're 604.00 plus shipping new. Buy them from me for 400.00 shipped or pick up in Allentown, PA for 350.00.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Damn. I just bought these two weeks ago. Exact size DWS and I'm close enough to drive. Glws


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Damn. I just bought these two weeks ago. Exact size DWS and I'm close enough to drive. Glws


Dangit...that sucks. They're awesome tires hence why I bought them again in a different size. :laugh:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I understand the cruise control buttons don't work, but is that the only thing?



iMod.:R said:


> Had the red contrast stitching hand dyed by a local old school Italian cobbler and it's now installed. MK7 steering wheel if it wasn't totally obvious.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Ordered brake stuff last night  Fastivus prep is getting pricy :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Had the red contrast stitching hand dyed by a local old school Italian cobbler and it's now installed. MK7 steering wheel if it wasn't totally obvious.


:thumbup:


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*oil change*

Used the new ramps for the first time.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Did my euro cup holder today. It took an hour and a half.. Including drilling the hole for me accuair controller. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SkrApUNB said:


> Did my euro cup holder today. It took an hour and a half.. Including drilling the hole for me accuair controller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging the black. did you vinyl wrap or paint your trim?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DasCC said:


> I'm digging the black. did you vinyl wrap or paint your trim?


+1


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Vinyl wrapped with black brushed aluminum. Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SkrApUNB said:


> Vinyl wrapped with black brushed aluminum. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed rear LED kit from deAutoKey. Went with red turn signals as well. I confirmed the rear fogs still work with the LEDs since I couldn't get anyone else to verify it before I bought them. 









SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered these ))


Dont know what kind of pads to get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Installed rear LED kit from deAutoKey. Went with red turn signals as well. I confirmed the rear fogs still work with the LEDs since I couldn't get anyone else to verify it before I bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry my man... Id verify they work  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

got it detailed like crazy, deep rinse. cut and polish then all coated with Gtechniq c1. oh yeah and got the wheels on


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered these ))
> 
> 
> Dont know what kind of pads to get
> ...


Stoptech street performance pads pairs well with adams rotors.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Dwon said:


> got it detailed like crazy, deep rinse. cut and polish then all coated with Gtechniq c1. oh yeah and got the wheels on


Been following your build on SW, looks great. :thumbup:

Not normally a big fan of tucked wheels on VW but this car I feel was meant to pull that off. Rear fitment looks much better than with the 19's imo.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered these ))
> 
> 
> Dont know what kind of pads to get
> ...


Finally u did  what size u went with?hawks maybe?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did this last night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6mcYhBep-Q


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty cool

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Did this last night
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6mcYhBep-Q


:laugh::thumbup:

That's awesome.


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

My 2013 R-Line 

Installed yesterday:

H&R Sport Springs

TSW Jerez Black 19X9 235/35 front 19X9.5 245/35 rear ET40


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

why 45 in the rear?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Wanted to share a website I heard about on the MB forum for custom chrome lettering. It looks like you can put what ever you want on the car and make it look factory. It could be interesting. http://chromecarletters.com


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> Stoptech street performance pads pairs well with adams rotors.


hows dust? noise? performance?


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

mango_springroll said:


> why 45 in the rear?


Oops meant 245/35 rear.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Dropped off the CC to finally get my replacement Hartmanns put on, replace some wheel well trim, and to doublecheck the steering/suspension for damage.

Due to an emergency loaner situation, I got stuck with a Nissan loaner. Yay, Nissan Rogue. :facepalm:

Picked up some blank discs for a long overdue 4366 Firmware update, and I'm heavily debating a Unitronics tune.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> hows dust? noise? performance?


dust is about the same as oem. they are noiseless, and the performance
is better than oem, nice early bite


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Installed rear LED kit from deAutoKey. Went with red turn signals as well. I confirmed the rear fogs still work with the LEDs since I couldn't get anyone else to verify it before I bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great pic and the update on the fog lights, we added it in the listing as it was a common question:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Getting taillights professionally tinted right now, and scheduled to have all silver trim vinyl wraped next week. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks for the great pic and the update on the fog lights, we added it in the listing as it was a common question:
> http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


Anytime :thumbup:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

*K04 V3 Finally*

Got a call from Victor at APR this morning to verify my VIN number and was informed the V3 code was ready for my ECU.

Headed on down to USP Motorsports. It wasn't without complications as their computer interface wasn't wanting to program my ECU. Finally we had ignition and the car was put on the Dyno. The dreaded misfires that I'd been experiencing since the K04 and even new IE valve springs are now GONE. Makes ya wonder if I needed the valve springs in the first place. Hmm...

The car is a totally different beast. The DSG shifts nice again in drive where before it was really unusable unless your drove like a granny.

The power once you hit 4K RPM's is pretty damn sweet.

Most of my drive home was highway but I was able to play around a little bit and I'm quite happy. I've suffered with the these problems for 16K miles and it's nice to finally have them resolved.

While I was at USP Motorsports I had a new downpipe hanger installed since one of the rubber boots was torn. I also had the Forge Blow off valve removed (It annoyed me) and had them re-install the stock diverter with the Go Fast Bits Diverter valve kit


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just purchased one !!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just purchased one !!!


Congrats man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> Got a call from Victor at APR this morning to verify my VIN number and was informed the V3 code was ready for my ECU.
> 
> Headed on down to USP Motorsports. It wasn't without complications as their computer interface wasn't wanting to program my ECU. Finally we had ignition and the car was put on the Dyno. The dreaded misfires that I'd been experiencing since the K04 and even new IE valve springs are now GONE. Makes ya wonder if I needed the valve springs in the first place. Hmm...
> 
> ...


Great man, it must have been a nightmare! Regarding to your GFB DV+ how much do you like it?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Great man, it must have been a nightmare! Regarding to your GFB DV+ how much do you like it?


Seems solid, So far so good! Much better than the hearing that blow off for sure :laugh:


----------



## Javelina (Mar 18, 2014)

Put a Stage 1 APR tune on it, had the wheels refinished and put on a set of Pilot Sports.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> Seems solid, So far so good! Much better than the hearing that blow off for sure :laugh:


Nice! I bought a DV+ for my car a couple of months ago... but have been pretty lazy to install it!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Got a call from Victor at APR this morning to verify my VIN number and was informed the V3 code was ready for my ECU.
> 
> Headed on down to USP Motorsports. It wasn't without complications as their computer interface wasn't wanting to program my ECU. Finally we had ignition and the car was put on the Dyno. The dreaded misfires that I'd been experiencing since the K04 and even new IE valve springs are now GONE. Makes ya wonder if I needed the valve springs in the first place. Hmm...
> 
> ...


Agree, APR finally delivered one of the best and strong power band w the V3.0, it just pull and pull and pull, boost now is 25/28 psi, what a fun rocket. DSG is a perfect transmission for K04, the farts are louder then never before, simply perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Agree, APR finally delivered one of the best and strong power band w the V3.0, it just pull and pull and pull, boost now is 25/28 psi, what a fun rocket. DSG is a perfect transmission for K04, the farts are louder then never before, simply perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Dude, don't tell me this... I promised to don't mess with my Wife's car!


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Unitronic Tune In Dallas*

I pulled the trigger And got a unitronic stage 2 tune. The power s really impressive . Turbos are amazing inventions . If any one is in the Dallas Fort Worth area and are in the market the unitronic dealer here is a stand up guy. My ecu has a circuit board glued to the ecu cover and the way he cracked it open ,preformed surgery , and sealed it back up was impressive . He got everything buttoned up and went for a drive. That was at around 8 and I've basically been driving around ever since . Only downside is when I am hard on the throttle in 3rd and 4th I do get some slippage . When we were doing the test drive the unitronic dealer said he would give me a deal on a clutch install, only 400 bucks. So that being said does anyone have any recommendations for a good daily driver clutch that will feel like oem:wave:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

datsprite said:


> So that being said does anyone have any recommendations for a good daily driver clutch that will feel like oem:wave:


I'm not 100% sure if this fits the CC (call HS Tuning), but it's their own clutch kit:
http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3888

Guys with Stage 3 Golf R's & K04'd cars have it holding up strong

It's made with modified OEM parts, so it keeps the stock feel (no noise either--which you can get with aftermarket clutches) but holds the extra power


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

sfccryder said:


> Stoptech street performance pads pairs well with adams rotors.


Agreed A +++ - make sure you change the fluid and upgrade to stainless steel lines. Goodridge is my pref. :thumbup::wave::heart:


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not 100% sure if this fits the CC (call HS Tuning), but it's their own clutch kit:
> http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3888
> 
> Guys with Stage 3 Golf R's & K04'd cars have it holding up strong
> ...


Thanks for the info man, That is definitely what im looking for!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not 100% sure if this fits the CC (call HS Tuning), but it's their own clutch kit:
> http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3888
> 
> Guys with Stage 3 Golf R's & K04'd cars have it holding up strong
> ...


Nice recommendation! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

After 2 months of limping along with damaged rims, I'm finally back to 100%. Thanks Achtuning!

Successfully updated the firmware on my RNS510 Rev. E to 4366 without bricking the unit, already pleased with the update. Menu lag has been dramatically reduced.

Discussed Unitronics options with a local shop, giving it a few weeks to see if the latest release goes smoothly before pulling the trigger. Excited. :laugh:

Just very, very, very happy to have my CC back at a level where I can drive it on highways.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> After 2 months of limping along with damaged rims, I'm finally back to 100%. Thanks Achtuning!
> 
> Successfully updated the firmware on my RNS510 Rev. E to 4366 without bricking the unit, already pleased with the update. Menu lag has been dramatically reduced.
> 
> ...


What kind of update u got for the RNS510.
I keep getting error code for that every time i scan but works perfect.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*New Intake Setup*

Installed the CTS Turbo intake today.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/a800d79f-f58b-4c96-aa16-c4e46022820e_zps267e5af9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/a800d79f-f58b-4c96-aa16-c4e46022820e_zps267e5af9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo a800d79f-f58b-4c96-aa16-c4e46022820e_zps267e5af9.jpg"/></a>


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

talja10 said:


> What kind of update u got for the RNS510.
> I keep getting error code for that every time i scan but works perfect.


Just a firmware update - went from 3696 to 4366.

No errors, works perfectly. There are limits on which firmware you can use based on the revision you have, so perhaps your error is from using a version of firmware that isn't supported by your revision? LokiWolf has a thread in the B7 forum that outlines the various firmware versions and the RNS510 revisions they work with. They used to also be able to supply the firmware, but they apparently received a cease and desist this past month...


----------



## Ziendo (Nov 8, 2013)

Washed Waxed and installed Euro Cup holder.....Damn I'm tired! Looks great though


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

*Crappy HTC One pics :wave:
Picked up some 19's, but need to purchase some rings still 
Solo-werks all down..want to lower a little more (/helper? /perches? /fsb?) :screwy: new to this whole fitment game


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Washed her and installed the new base bars I received from Deutsche Auto parts yesterday. Through the rack and bike on it and took it out to see how it felt






Still need to install the springs I bought form MikeinNJ to drop it a bit.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Washed her and installed the new base bars I received from Deutsche Auto parts yesterday. Through the rack and bike on it and took it out to see how it felt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Went to a car show with a few buddies.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Arlequin! And your stance's pretty nice!


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*New 14 CC*

Traded the '09 in for this one this morning. Had it in the shop last week and again thursday with 2 burned coils with only 41,000 miles on it.

Painted the nut covers as soon as I had it home.



















Smells like new plastic, had to let her air out...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mndwgz said:


> Traded the '09 in for this one this morning. Had it in the shop last week and again thursday with 2 burned coils with only 41,000 miles on it.
> 
> Painted the nut covers as soon as I had it home.
> 
> ...


Congrats man!


----------



## Phatzoom (Apr 9, 2014)

little up grade on the tails. Rear fog enabled and led everything else


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just purchased a 14 R-Line yesterday. Checked out the rear plate and there is absolutely no bracket holding it on, it is drilled straight into the bumper. Is this normal or is there a bracket that can be ordered? Ill go back to the dealer if needed, Doesn't really seem normal to be bolted right on the paint...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just purchased a 14 R-Line yesterday. Checked out the rear plate and there is absolutely no bracket holding it on, it is drilled straight into the bumper. Is this normal or is there a bracket that can be ordered? Ill go back to the dealer if needed, Doesn't really seem normal to be bolted right on the paint...


The rear is drilled right into the bumper on my 13 r-line. I think it's quite normal for most cars for the rear plate. My old rav4 was the same way. The fronts of our cars should have the color matched plate mount which is nice.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guess ill be putting something on the back of the plate to keep it from scratching. Unless I can figure something else out.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Thanks guess ill be putting something on the back of the plate to keep it from scratching. Unless I can figure something else out.


In EU they used to add a black protective film in the license plate area on the VW MKVs!


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Well last night was long and hard... But the battle was won. Got my bags done. 

Wheels coming soon. But so far I'm super happy with this car. Actually Friday made it a month that I've had her! 

Going to shoot this evening but for now here's a few shots from the install taken with my iPhone. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SkrApUNB said:


> Well last night was long and hard... But the battle was won. Got my bags done.
> 
> Wheels coming soon. But so far I'm super happy with this car. Actually Friday made it a month that I've had her!
> 
> ...


Congrats man! It looks awesome!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Installed a few days ago...










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Installed a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is quite possibly the best looking CC in this whole forum, IMHO.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Insalled LedDrls w Peter n he took some iphone shots )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

My fav from todays photoshoot


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Installed a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Pretty nice stance!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> My fav from todays photoshoot


Nice!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Insalled LedDrls w Peter n he took some iphone shots )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let see some closeup pictures of LEDs


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

This was by far the biggest PITA to install... but when you look into the car right before getting in and see it you are so glad you when through this ridiculous install. took me about 3 hours cumulativley going in and out of the garage for things like breakfast, getting water, looking for a stubby screwdriver and satisfying my wife. totally worth the $50 i paid for it and the fear that you are potentially going to ruin something in your center console.


[/URL
[URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/i_rivera90/media/photo2_zpsbc54703c.jpg.html]


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> That is quite possibly the best looking CC in this whole forum, IMHO.





BETOGLI said:


> Sweet! Pretty nice stance!


Thanks:thumbup:. Will try to get some better pics soon.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just purchased a 14 R-Line yesterday. Checked out the rear plate and there is absolutely no bracket holding it on, it is drilled straight into the bumper. Is this normal or is there a bracket that can be ordered? Ill go back to the dealer if needed, Doesn't really seem normal to be bolted right on the paint...


As you now know, it is screwed directly into the plastic bumper. Virtually all modern vehicles are done this way.

Since I really dislike license plates flapping at highway speeds, I also installed screws to the 2 bottom holes of the plate.

Now, it not only does not flap in the breeze, but it also holds tighter to the bumper and looks soooooo much better.

Did this to my Eos, as well.

I do this to every vehicle I purchase.

Give it a try. 

The first picture is my CC..................


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I have all four in now. Ordered some clear vinyl to go behind it. 

Just weird bc my jetta has a holder but it is what it is.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

FINALLY!

Got my Koni FSDs installed. About a 10 hour job for all 4 wheels on my 4Motion.













Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Got my Koni FSDs installed. About a 10 hour job for all 4 wheels on my 4Motion.
> 
> ...


Details after you get a chance to ride with them. I didn't think I saw a listing for FSD's for our cars.
Definitely interested in what your opinion is.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Details after you get a chance to ride with them. I didn't think I saw a listing for FSD's for our cars.
> Definitely interested in what your opinion is.


X2 i just installed them to my 02 passat curious how they do on the CC


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Details after you get a chance to ride with them. I didn't think I saw a listing for FSD's for our cars.
> Definitely interested in what your opinion is.


I'm anticipating "about a great... many... things." I really only got a chance to get it out of the garage this morning, and get my wife's car back in there to load up the baby. But no issues there.

Also please note, these are "specific" the 4-Motion build. If you don't have a 4-motion, you need to find another kit. I'll post the kit # later. You won't find it by looking up CC, but we share the same suspension / drivetrain as a couple of other vehicles which makes this a direct swap.

The hardest job was the front McPhearson style struts, and not so much the "taking it out of the car part" but the "putting the new one in...." part. I had to recruit the help of a buddy to help lift the wheel hub housing, while I aligned the slot that slides in through the "pinch split" all while shaking the assembly upwards to get it back on. THAT was a workout! And that's just to get it on enough where you can slip the control arm back on to bearing. THEN.... you gotta get your jack (after re-attaching the control arm), and jack that sob of ever so gently (with the pinch split tool still wedged in there), while paying attention to wheel housing strut bolt hole, so that you can slip a new bolt and nut on there to hold it all together.

Let me tell you, I started work on this on Saturday at 2pm, I had the front completely jacked up on jack stands with backup support as well. I only had the front passenger side completed by 8:45pm on Saturday. I did that side all by myself. Talk about a workout. But the good news is, I also had the driver side all disassembled, and the new strut mounted up top ready to go for Sunday.... so all was not lost. 

Sunday came, and called up my buddy to help. Only took us about 30 mins from that point to remount it in and get the bolts started. Looked up all the torque specifications on each bolt and finished the front. The most time consuming part with the front is really the decompression of the spring (once you have the whole strut out), and swapping of the pieces over to the new guy, then lining it all up. While I did this, I also swapped the struts hats / bearing for the slightly stiffer / better audi hats / bearings which are a direct swap. All hardware (bolts / nuts / etc) was completely replaced.

The rears.... Nothing about doing the rears was really difficult except the Big Ass 21mm Bolt that attaches the bottom of the strut to the wheel housing. Holy **** did I have put the oomf on both of these, and yes, you have to replace these bolts as they're meant for one time torqueing only. For good reason too.... these suckers are torqued to 180nm factory. I'm still aching from breaking those bad boys. My impact gun wasn't even powerful enough to shake these suckers off and I have quite the impact gun. once you get that thing off, you're pretty much home free.

You also need some special tools for this job. 1 is the pinch splitter, it opens up the pinch on the front struts just enough for you to wiggle em off and on. You also need an 18mm / 21mm offset box wrench and a 17mm / 20mm offset box wrench. A GOOD set of vice grips, a triple square set for a wratchet, a 6,7, and 8mm hex sockets.

The offset wrenches, and hex sockets are because you have to take off the tops of both the factory struts and swap onto the new ones. You have to put the open box wrench on the nut while holding the top spindle in place with the hex sockets. The rear, is a little more tricky. You need to pull down the plastic sleeve and bump stop to expose the metal piston portion of the strut / shock absorber, and then clamp it in place using the vice grips, then take off the nut from the top. While reassembling the rears, the konis all use a hex bit at the top, so you do the same procedure you did with the fronts to reattach the tops.

Also one other really important note. If you have bi-xenon headlights equipped (which if you're driving a 4-motion anyways, you should), You need to pay EXTRA attention to the rear driver's side control arm. Before you go disassembling anything, crawl under there and look at the lower control arm (the side facing the front of the vehicle. You'll see you're bi-xenon leveler attached to the control arm there by 3 T-25 torx screws. Take that entire bracket off FIRST before you do anything else, then proceed as normal.

If I write this up into a DIY.... it's gonna be a long one. There's obviously more details than that, but that should outline the hard / tricky stuff.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Details after you get a chance to ride with them. I didn't think I saw a listing for FSD's for our cars.
> Definitely interested in what your opinion is.


I'm anticipating "about a great... many... things." I really only got a chance to get it out of the garage this morning, and get my wife's car back in there to load up the baby. But no issues there.

Also please note, these are "specific" the 4-Motion build. If you don't have a 4-motion, you need to find another kit. I'll post the kit # later. You won't find it by looking up CC, but we share the same suspension / drivetrain as a couple of other vehicles which makes this a direct swap.

The hardest job was the front McPhearson style struts, and not so much the "taking it out of the car part" but the "putting the new one in...." part. I had to recruit the help of a buddy to help lift the wheel hub housing, while I aligned the slot that slides in through the "pinch split" all while shaking the assembly upwards to get it back on. THAT was a workout! And that's just to get it on enough where you can slip the control arm back on to bearing. THEN.... you gotta get your jack (after re-attaching the control arm), and jack that sob of ever so gently (with the pinch split tool still wedged in there), while paying attention to wheel housing strut bolt hole, so that you can slip a new bolt and nut on there to hold it all together.

Let me tell you, I started work on this on Saturday at 2pm, I had the front completely jacked up on jack stands with backup support as well. I only had the front passenger side completed by 8:45pm on Saturday. I did that side all by myself. Talk about a workout. But the good news is, I also had the driver side all disassembled, and the new strut mounted up top ready to go for Sunday.... so all was not lost. 

Sunday came, and called up my buddy to help. Only took us about 30 mins from that point to remount it in and get the bolts started. Looked up all the torque specifications on each bolt and finished the front. The most time consuming part with the front is really the decompression of the spring (once you have the whole strut out), and swapping of the pieces over to the new guy, then lining it all up. While I did this, I also swapped the struts hats / bearing for the slightly stiffer / better audi hats / bearings which are a direct swap. All hardware (bolts / nuts / etc) was completely replaced.

The rears.... Nothing about doing the rears was really difficult except the Big Ass 21mm Bolt that attaches the bottom of the strut to the wheel housing. Holy **** did I have put the oomf on both of these, and yes, you have to replace these bolts as they're meant for one time torqueing only. For good reason too.... these suckers are torqued to 180nm factory. I'm still aching from breaking those bad boys. My impact gun wasn't even powerful enough to shake these suckers off and I have quite the impact gun. once you get that thing off, you're pretty much home free.

You also need some special tools for this job. 1 is the pinch splitter, it opens up the pinch on the front struts just enough for you to wiggle em off and on. You also need an 18mm / 21mm offset box wrench and a 17mm / 20mm offset box wrench. A GOOD set of vice grips, a triple square set for a wratchet, a 6,7, and 8mm hex sockets.

The offset wrenches, and hex sockets are because you have to take off the tops of both the factory struts and swap onto the new ones. You have to put the open box wrench on the nut while holding the top spindle in place with the hex sockets. The rear, is a little more tricky. You need to pull down the plastic sleeve and bump stop to expose the metal piston portion of the strut / shock absorber, and then clamp it in place using the vice grips, then take off the nut from the top. While reassembling the rears, the konis all use a hex bit at the top, so you do the same procedure you did with the fronts to reattach the tops.

Also one other really important note. If you have bi-xenon headlights equipped (which if you're driving a 4-motion anyways, you should), You need to pay EXTRA attention to the rear driver's side control arm. Before you go disassembling anything, crawl under there and look at the lower control arm (the side facing the front of the vehicle. You'll see you're bi-xenon leveler attached to the control arm there by 3 T-25 torx screws. Take that entire bracket off FIRST before you do anything else, then proceed as normal.

If I write this up into a DIY.... it's gonna be a long one. There's obviously more details than that, but that should outline the hard / tricky stuff.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Untitled by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

A few pics from the weekend.


























Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received H&R spacers! Wow quality is unreal!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

usaf-lt-g said:


> .
> Also please note, these are "specific" the 4-Motion build.


4motion-Check, have one.


> The hardest job was the front McPhearson style struts, and not so much the "taking it out of the car part" but the "putting the new one in...." part. I had to recruit the help of a buddy to help lift the wheel hub housing, while I aligned the slot that slides in through the "pinch split" all while shaking the assembly upwards to get it back on. THAT was a workout! And that's just to get it on enough where you can slip the control arm back on to bearing. THEN.... you gotta get your jack (after re-attaching the control arm), and jack that sob of ever so gently (with the pinch split tool still wedged in there), while paying attention to wheel housing strut bolt hole, so that you can slip a new bolt and nut on there to hold it all together.


Did you remove the lower ball joint? that should make the job so much easier.




> You also need some special tools for this job. 1 is the pinch splitter, it opens up the pinch on the front struts just enough for you to wiggle em off and on. You also need an 18mm / 21mm offset box wrench and a 17mm / 20mm offset box wrench. A GOOD set of vice grips, a triple square set for a wratchet, a 6,7, and 8mm hex sockets.


Have the Strut socket, spring compressors and all the tools with the exception of the strut spreader. but know a few people with that tool. Also have a large breaker bar for the heavy nut breaking.



> If I write this up into a DIY.... it's gonna be a long one. There's obviously more details than that, but that should outline the hard / tricky stuff.


Cool, let me know the kit # and I will start shopping. My car has 40K on it but for the first 34K it was on HR Coilovers. I just picked up some Eibach springs (and Strut tool) from MikeinNJ. May just put the springs on it first and see how it rides.

Will wait for your impression of the struts on your car.:thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Received H&R spacers! Wow quality is unreal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really?i thought they were just spacers 😜


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

lilrdwgn said:


> A few pics from the weekend.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

f_399 said:


> Untitled by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks 90 GT-G60!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Cool, let me know the kit # and I will start shopping. My car has 40K on it but for the first 34K it was on HR Coilovers. I just picked up some Eibach springs (and Strut tool) from MikeinNJ. May just put the springs on it first and see how it rides.
> 
> Will wait for your impression of the struts on your car.:thumbup:


Heads up... these are NOT meant to be used with any lowering springs. They're supossed to be used with factory height springs. Did you find eibach springs that were the same height? Says specifically on labeling "do not use with lowering springs"


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


>


You got knocked the F*** out!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Heads up... these are NOT meant to be used with any lowering springs. They're supossed to be used with factory height springs. Did you find eibach springs that were the same height? Says specifically on labeling "do not use with lowering springs"


The kit I bought will lower the car 1.5 or so IIRC

Interesting that the Koni's say not for use with lowering springs. I was looking at aset last June for my 06 GLI and Koni was running a saile and there were kits with springs included.
Here is one.http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/suspension.jsp?make=Koni&model=FSD+Damper+Set+%26+Springs

I guess it could be model specific though.

Although Koni NA does list two sport kits for our cars that lower front and rear by 40mm (aprox 1.5")
1140-1623 and 1140-1624

Edit I was mistaken the above part #'s were for the Sport or yellow koni's not the FSD's


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

f_399 said:


> Untitled by A.J. P, on Flickr


Nice pic AJ! Love How your BBS CH look on your car with that amazing stance! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Received H&R spacers! Wow quality is unreal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





talja10 said:


> Oh really?i thought they were just spacers 


lool

Serge, are you gonna sell your wheels soon? 

Fall setup  j/k brother. Looking good.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Cerebro said:


> This was by far the biggest PITA to install... but when you look into the car right before getting in and see it you are so glad you when through this ridiculous install. took me about 3 hours cumulativley going in and out of the garage for things like breakfast, getting water, looking for a stubby screwdriver and satisfying my wife. totally worth the $50 i paid for it and the fear that you are potentially going to ruin something in your center console.


I sure hope the $50 you paid to satisfy your wife was worth it :laugh: :laugh:

Seriously though, where the heck did you get the Euro Cup Holder for $50? I was under the impression you have to rip out and replace the entire center console to get the Euro Cup Holder. ??? That piece I assumed was more than $50


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I sure hope the $50 you paid to satisfy your wife was worth it :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, where the heck did you get the Euro Cup Holder for $50? I was under the impression you have to rip out and replace the entire center console to get the Euro Cup Holder. ??? That piece I assumed was more than $50


Got mine for about $38 :laugh:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Today I finally got around to painting my new rear reverse sensor I installed during the winter. I waited this long to paint it because the touch up pen instructions recommending application temps of 60 degrees or higher.

I also use the pen to touch-up the numerous scratches I noticed around the car before I wax it, which was a lot  

It sucks that one bad reverse sensor disabled the entire park assist system included the reverse camera.:banghead:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Got mine for about $38 :laugh:


and this would be.... where?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Oh really?i thought they were just spacers 😜


Cldnt pass on 30 bux shipped deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> lool
> 
> Serge, are you gonna sell your wheels soon?
> 
> Fall setup  j/k brother. Looking good.


Lol no man... Keeping em for a while.... Few more mods and cc is done!!!! No other ideas abt this car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Cool, let me know the kit # and I will start shopping. My car has 40K on it but for the first 34K it was on HR Coilovers. I just picked up some Eibach springs (and Strut tool) from MikeinNJ. May just put the springs on it first and see how it rides.
> 
> Will wait for your impression of the struts on your car.:thumbup:


FYI:*

Volkswagen 08 Golf V R32 AWD - 2100 FSD Kit (Gold)* - Fits the CC 4Motion ONLY! Won't fit a 2.0T

*Complete Kit 
2100 4020 
Retail Price: $1,106.00
KONI online Price:$829.50
KONI Sale Price: $622.13 per kit*

Drove it a little bit today, no more than 40 mph. Feels great on stock springs! About 50% less bumpier than stock struts / shocks, and also seems to be a little tighter in the turns (at least from what I can tell doing local driving), probably due to stiffened audi hats. I was looking for more of the "luxury comfort" feel however versus road-course racing.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lol no man... Keeping em for a while.... Few more mods and cc is done!!!! No other ideas abt this car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to upgrade your interior some more man....  My CC will eat yours for breakfast


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

So today I got an oil change done. Replaced both of my horns as they weren't working the best. Put 4500k fog lights in
Then started on installing my euro spec xenon headlights with led running lights 
Took a while to get done but the final result looks good 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I sure hope the $50 you paid to satisfy your wife was worth it :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, where the heck did you get the Euro Cup Holder for $50? I was under the impression you have to rip out and replace the entire center console to get the Euro Cup Holder. ??? That piece I assumed was more than $50


lol it was worth more!! :laugh: yea i got in on eBay for $49 and some change. it came in pretty quick too. it says it was OEM on the listing and the quality is spot on so i wouldnt question it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281209053680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Lets take another wack at this, the SPULEN Extreme mount actually lives up to its name, just not worth daily driving. Decided to plunge and grab the Neuspeed Torque Insert. 95A vs 65A :banghead:











95A

btw notice the difference in mounts good god!










65A

btw if anyone wants the SPULEN mount pm me ill let it go for cheap!


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

munnarg said:


> Got mine for about $38 :laugh:


Damn you....guess who just had to order the euro cupholder tonight....even after all the posts I've read about how much of a PITA it is to intsall.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly it's not really a pita... It's more time consuming... Like said earlier.. I did mine in an hour and a half... But I've already taken my trim and all apart 3 times prior to my install so I knew exactly where and how hard to pull... It was pretty simple. Just be cautious of what you're pulling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

SkrApUNB said:


> Honestly it's not really a pita... It's more time consuming... Like said earlier.. I did mine in an hour and a half... But I've already taken my trim and all apart 3 times prior to my install so I knew exactly where and how hard to pull... It was pretty simple. Just be cautious of what you're pulling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually looking forward to it. Maybe I'm naive. The bigger the challenge, the more rewarding it is...


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

daNinja said:


> I'm actually looking forward to it. Maybe I'm naive. The bigger the challenge, the more rewarding it is...


lol. i feel you man. I'm kinda the same way. good luck and update us!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Did you remove the lower ball joint? that should make the job so much easier.


An even easier way is to jack/lift the strut out of the hub (so you don't stress the CV joints).

Front of car on jack stands.
Swaybar link nuts removed from BOTH sides.
Remove the strut pinch bolt/nut.
Spray some lube at the base of the strut (where it mates to the hub).
Insert strut spreader bit.
Give the hub a swift kick to break the strut loose from the hub (it'll slide down a little).
Use a jack & a 2x4" under the base of the strut's spring seat & lift it out of the hub until it clears.
Rotate the hub forward a little so the strut can't go back in the hub.
Lower the strut
Remove the 3x bolts that hold the strut to the tower.

Like so:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> You need to upgrade your interior some more man....  My CC will eat yours for breakfast


Bla Bla Bla.... My ko4 CC w methanol injection is going to make ur auto vr6 car CRY! ))


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

2 days late but took her to Show N Go on Sunday. 


First show after R-Line bumper and skirts installed.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

R-line kit looks so good man! Are the wheels back on yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> An even easier way is to jack/lift the strut out of the hub (so you don't stress the CV joints).
> 
> Front of car on jack stands.
> Swaybar link nuts removed from BOTH sides.
> ...


Sweet I like this method even better.:thumbup:

I am guessing an alignment is required afterword either way? I have a 3 or 5 year alignment service. So I can have R&R anything I want in the front end and get it aligned for no charge. Just a matter of making an appointment and waiting for it. But if I can do just the springs for now without having to spend a Sat or Sunday morning at the shop then all the better.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

SkrApUNB said:


> R-line kit looks so good man! Are the wheels back on yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks :beer: The Rotiforms aren't back on yet, I take night classes after work on Mondays and it's raining most of the week. Do i'll be taking this time to detail then properly.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

ShadowWabbit said:


> 2 days late but took her to Show N Go on Sunday.


:thumbup:
Shadow 
Where did you get your bumper? The one on my car does not have the headlight washer cutouts. Since it is a 4motion I am assuming it came with them. The PO ordered the car with the Gold Coast body kit and then bought and R-Line bumper. It has parking sensors but no washers. I will have to look to see if the washers are even on the car. PO could have taken them out.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> An even easier way is to jack/lift the strut out of the hub (so you don't stress the CV joints).
> 
> Front of car on jack stands.
> Swaybar link nuts removed from BOTH sides.
> ...


Should have done it that way... looks MUCH easier.... DOH!!!!  Good info though!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bla Bla Bla.... My ko4 CC w methanol injection is going to make ur auto vr6 car CRY! ))


not if you blow the head gasket right off or throw a rod  Turbo schmurbo.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

My car just looks better... remember.... "it's what's on the inside that counts..." :laugh:

Cheers Serge!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Lol no man... Keeping em for a while.... Few more mods and cc is done!!!! No other ideas abt this car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headliner! :sly: eace::wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Headliner! :sly: eace::wave:


Waste of money


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> not if you blow the head gasket right off or throw a rod  Turbo schmurbo.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> My car just looks better... remember.... "it's what's on the inside that counts..." :laugh:
> 
> Cheers Serge!


Chris THE HATER


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Chris THE HATER


 :thumbup:


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Got the Unitronic stage 2 DSG tune to go with my Revo Stage 3 and K04. What a difference!!!


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Tow Rig #2*










Dealer pulled the hitch off of the '09 and put it on the '14 for me today. Gratis! Back to the beach...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn that's sexy. Also damn you Bruno making me homesick. You can't live in Florida without a boat or a jetski


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Meth pump & tank installed hidden behind the liner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy to fill up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Toma23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That setup is CLEAN! If I ever go meth, I'm asking you for the parts list! :laugh::beer:


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Got my first woe as a VW owner today. Sucks because I've owned the car about a month and i got my bags installed this weekend. 

Today my CEL came on, 

Went by Autozone had the code ran. 

It pulled

p0506 - Camshaft Position- timing over advanced
p0011 - Air control system RPM lower than expected 
p0300 - Random cylinder misfire detected
and a few other misfire codes as well. 

Not exactly sure where to start with these, but i figure its possible my coils, spark plugs and what not are ready to be changed. I asked the dealership i bought the car from if they had done any service on the car when they got it, still waiting to hear back from them. Any insight on any of these things would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Sweet I like this method even better.:thumbup:
> 
> I am guessing an alignment is required afterword either way? I have a 3 or 5 year alignment service. So I can have R&R anything I want in the front end and get it aligned for no charge. Just a matter of making an appointment and waiting for it. But if I can do just the springs for now without having to spend a Sat or Sunday morning at the shop then all the better.


I have some more/better pics from yesterday (put Konis on my Tiguan)....I'll try and upload them tomorrow

But YES you'll still need an alignment :thumbup:


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pump is supposed to be mounted below the reservoir, it should be the lowest point.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Finished my sowoprep. 
Mods included,

New tires up front 
Usp interior leds
Newsouth boost guage
Newsouth steering pod
Boost tap kit
Ebay dp
Redtop coils
Apr stage 2 THEN Revo stage2
Ecs slotted geomet rear brakes
Stoptech rear pads
Rear fender pull
Full paint correction
Projector retrofit with morimoto h1 mini projectors

And some more stuff I cant remember... its been an expensive few months..


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Best buy on R8 coil packs*

Getting tune and want to get r8coils. Where you guys find best price and availability? Thanks in advance


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Finished my sowoprep.
> Mods included,
> 
> New tires up front
> ...


Hi Bruno,

It looks simply awesome!


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Getting tune and want to get r8coils. Where you guys find best price and availability? Thanks in advance


I got mine from Urotuning 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Getting tune and want to get r8coils. Where you guys find best price and availability? Thanks in advance


When I had my FSI GLI I got the coils and plugs from http://www.hstuning.com/
At the time they had the best price I could find.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I have some more/better pics from yesterday (put Konis on my Tiguan)....I'll try and upload them tomorrow
> 
> But YES you'll still need an alignment :thumbup:


So surprisingly enough... I've driven my car on the highway and local, and she still drives straight as an arrow. I was prepared to take her for an alignment, but now I'm scratching my head...

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So surprisingly enough... I've driven my car on the highway and local, and she still drives straight as an arrow. I was prepared to take her for an alignment, but now I'm scratching my head...
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


Any first impressions yet?


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So surprisingly enough... I've driven my car on the highway and local, and she still drives straight as an arrow. I was prepared to take her for an alignment, but now I'm scratching my head...
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


Still get an alignment. Toe could be bad... If I'm not mistaken overly bad toe can still make you drive straight. I know my e46 would drive straight as an arrow and it ate a brand new tire in a month due to bad toe. 


I ordered my coils and plugs from ecstuning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillin hard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Got my tank powder coated and frame notched while I'm waiting for my coils and plugs to come in. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Clean work


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Refreshed my front grill and changed the color of the emblem. (Plasti dip)


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Intake cleaned and custom oil catch can install is almost done on the 3.6











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

daNinja said:


> I'm actually looking forward to it. Maybe I'm naive. The bigger the challenge, the more rewarding it is...


where did you order yours from? im looking for a black one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

I purchased it from cts turbo and they are installing it to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

unctucker said:


> where did you order yours from? im looking for a black one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered mine from the AliExpress link munnarg posted. I hope it fits good.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-VW-Central-Console-Armrest-Cup-Holder-For-Passat-B6-B7-CC-3CD-858-329A/779180365.html

Cerebro posted an ebay link. It's about $10 more, but at least he vouched that it fits good.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281209053680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

This wasn't done today.. it was a few days ago but i've been to busy take and upload the photos but here there are... deAutoKey's LED Interior Lights, Glove Box Light, Puddle Lights, Trunk Light and License Plate Lights:







Sorry about the cell phone pics  AND the lights are actually much more whitish/bluish. but the brightness and purity is awesome!!!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Those shots really make me miss the two tone/4 seats I had in my 2011 CC Lux. The white LEDs really make the cornsilk pop. :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

daNinja said:


> I ordered mine from the AliExpress link munnarg posted. I hope it fits good.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-VW-Central-Console-Armrest-Cup-Holder-For-Passat-B6-B7-CC-3CD-858-329A/779180365.html
> 
> Cerebro posted an ebay link. It's about $10 more, but at least he vouched that it fits good.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281209053680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


It definitely fits haha. 










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

munnarg said:


> It definitely fits haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news! :thumbup:


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

I got mine from eBay. It was like 32.xx plus 10 shipping. It got here in less than a week and it fits great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

^^ That is probably one of the best interior setups I've seen... Really missing my two tone now. I'd love to try my hand at the brushed vinyl wrap but anything other than silver on my all black interior will look weird.

Also, DAMN I want yoohoo now.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> ^^ That is probably one of the best interior setups I've seen... Really missing my two tone now. I'd love to try my hand at the brushed vinyl wrap but anything other than silver on my all black interior will look weird.
> 
> Also, DAMN I want yoohoo now.


Yea man. I love the brushed black I have it's awesome. And yoohoos are my jam lol. Always have a case in the house dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

SkrApUNB said:


> Yea man. I love the brushed black I have it's awesome. And yoohoos are my jam lol. Always have a case in the house dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I can't keep yoohoo in the house. I used to buy the jumbo packs from costco, but I would go through a case in one sitting. If I get them in the little cartons, I'll just use one straw and keep punching it into the next carton until they're all gone lol.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Hmm. The only reason I passed on the two-tone was that the "brushed aluminum" felt like an odd third color that didn't really fit.

That, what you did right there?

:thumbup:


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I can't keep yoohoo in the house. I used to buy the jumbo packs from costco, but I would go through a case in one sitting. If I get them in the little cartons, I'll just use one straw and keep punching it into the next carton until they're all gone lol.



Lol. yea man. i got through them pretty fast. Sometimes its hard to find them in the can but thats the only way i will buy them. I buy the boxes for the kids though. 




spaceman_spiff said:


> Hmm. The only reason I passed on the two-tone was that the "brushed aluminum" felt like an odd third color that didn't really fit.
> 
> That, what you did right there?
> 
> :thumbup:



That's exactly how i felt... i knew i was going to wrap the trim and i LOVE the two toned. In fact, the CC is actually the ONLY car i did not want black interior in.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Getting tune and want to get r8coils. Where you guys find best price and availability? Thanks in advance


Just got mine off ebay from a VW dealer for $78 SHIPPED....one of the best prices I've seen & I had them in 2 days via UPS shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...s=Make:Volkswagen&hash=item1c3eaf3917&vxp=mtr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So surprisingly enough... I've driven my car on the highway and local, and she still drives straight as an arrow. I was prepared to take her for an alignment, but now I'm scratching my head...


DEFINITELY still get an alignment.
I bet you your toe is off (which will eat up tires) and you want the rear camber back into spec/equal on both sides/less negative camber (which = inside tire wear)


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Per usual, thanks to the board and especially Dan. Now, off for a tune (long awaited)


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

I've got an odd one that i wish I didn't have to do.



Yup, that's a mouse trap. Good ol' *Victor Super Ultra Mega Death Dealer Mousetrap of Spine Snapping Happyness*. Or something like that.

But it was probably the best three dollars of preventative maintenance I've ever spent.



I'm setting another one tonight. Victory tastes sweet. Wait...terrible analogy.:facepalm:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

gooberbora said:


> I've got an odd one that i wish I didn't have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

gooberbora said:


> I've got an odd one that i wish I didn't have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf hahah


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

gooberbora said:


> I've got an odd one that i wish I didn't have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post a DIY! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

:laugh:


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

GeoVDub said:


> Post a DIY! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :laugh:


I would really hope that this is not an issue for many! You know, the dangers of living in suburbia and all...


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

*Odp: What did you do today to your CC ?*

Were surprised what guests visited my trunk ;-)









Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Wtf is that? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

x_minime_x said:


> Were surprised what guests visited my trunk ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

x_minime_x said:


> Were surprised what guests visited my trunk ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

SkrApUNB said:


> I got mine from eBay. It was like 32.xx plus 10 shipping. It got here in less than a week and it fits great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how difficult is replacing the cupholder and how much time did it take you guys? I had my coffee there today and it was such an interference with the knob. The euro one is so much better looking too.. I just dont' want to risk messing anything up.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

gooberbora said:


> I would really hope that this is not an issue for many! You know, the dangers of living in suburbia and all...


I found a cat in my lower grille once! I drove to and from work and then washed the car before I found the poor little feller soaking wet and terrified.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> I found a cat in my lower grille once! I drove to and from work and then washed the car before I found the poor little feller soaking wet and terrified.


That's amazing!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> I found a cat in my lower grille once! I drove to and from work and then washed the car before I found the poor little feller soaking wet and terrified.


Did you keep him?


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

APR stage 1!

All I can say is wow! What a difference. I already want more. Who wants to make me a steal of a deal on a catted dp and CIA so I can go stage 2????


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Got my APR stage 1 today as well. I already see a problem....... New tires, new brakes, more gas, stoopid grin that says I' m guilty....:laugh: it's nice, run out of road and speed limit before I run out of go.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

H&R spacers on, NKG plugs in... CF mirror covers in process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

Plasti Dip the front and relocated my plates


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> H&R spacers on, NKG plugs in... CF mirror covers in process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CeexCee said:


> Plasti Dip the front and relocated my plates


Nice!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice!


Thx Beto. Just finished these











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Done with your rear end?*



sdvolksGTi said:


> Wrapped the outside of the grill in 3m gloss black. Finally Warm Weather!!


I've been following your progress with your rear end swap. Have you swapped out your rear bumper yet?
Please when you do, can you document the necessary steps and parts to get the entire process done. I am quite interested in getting this done as well.

Thanks.


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

*Odp: What did you do today to your CC ?*



Slammed CC said:


> Wtf is that?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Yup, bees. 
Called those guys and same story inside the trunk. Did not shoot any pics at that moment while they kept all ppl from distance









Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dont have any pics... but yesterday I put in an AWE Turbo outlet pipe! and a GFB DV+.... now the engine is much much better! 

today.. time for a BFI catch can!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> H&R spacers on, NKG plugs in... CF mirror covers in process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the spacers make a big difference you think?


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Today I finally got my hands on a set of interlagos alloys, and wrapped them in Uniroyal Rainsport 3s. Im poor now.

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Summer attire back on....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thx Beto. Just finished these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Plasti dip is fun









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Got my frame notched so I can lower the front some more...hopefully I will have time this week because I need to shorten my adjustable end links so the sway bar doesn't bind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

this happened thanks to "Eletronic parking brake error" :banghead: ............................................


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Today I finally got my hands on a set of interlagos alloys, and wrapped them in Uniroyal Rainsport 3s. Im poor now.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


Damn!! Looks good with the new wheels. The CC w/interlagos is one of the few cars that look so good stock that modding it too much just messes up the upscale look in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> Plasti dip is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your car's dark tail lights!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Hmm. The only reason I passed on the two-tone was that the "brushed aluminum" felt like an odd third color that didn't really fit.
> 
> That, what you did right there?
> 
> :thumbup:





SkrApUNB said:


> Yea man. I love the brushed black I have it's awesome. And yoohoos are my jam lol. Always have a case in the house dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SkrApUNB said:


> Lol. yea man. i got through them pretty fast. Sometimes its hard to find them in the can but thats the only way i will buy them. I buy the boxes for the kids though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to get the two toned interior but I couldn't find one in stick with fewer than 40k miles. It was between the two toned interior with 42.5k miles for $19k or the one without it with ~18k miles for $18k. It was a no-brainer for me at that point.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just got mine off ebay from a VW dealer for $78 SHIPPED....one of the best prices I've seen & I had them in 2 days via UPS shipping:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...s=Make:Volkswagen&hash=item1c3eaf3917&vxp=mtr


You bought them from my local dealership. Alex has some of the best prices for OEM products. He also has a sick CC as well.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Do the spacers make a big difference you think?


Performance wise? NO 

Had to add em, so my 9.5 wheels in front would clear strut, bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Today I finally got my hands on a set of interlagos alloys, and wrapped them in Uniroyal Rainsport 3s. Im poor now.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


you may be poor but it looks so good with those interlagos


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

Got everything dialed in and it sits just how i want it! now for an alignment


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

My wheels are done and assembled!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Bro those look freaking beautiful!! :heart:

Hurry up and mount them and take some pics :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> My wheels are done and assembled!


dang....ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

set of 20 inch Audi Q7 wheels, rims need love.


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Schippersss said:


> set of 20 inch Audi Q7 wheels, rims need love.


HOLY JEEBUS. I have no words...hopefully that's from someone trying take the original paint off and the marring is not deeper than that?

Otherwise, :thumbup: should be legit!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

This happened yesterday


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Finished
-Auto Folding
-Auto Dimming (both)
-Auto tilt (passenger)

mirrors :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished
> -Auto Folding
> -Auto Dimming (both)
> -Auto tilt (passenger)
> ...


Nice, how involved was that?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished
> -Auto Folding
> -Auto Dimming (both)
> -Auto tilt (passenger)
> ...


Awesome. Did you have to retrofit a memory seat module to get autotilt?


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> This happened yesterday


on bags now...?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> on bags now...?


+1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished
> -Auto Folding
> -Auto Dimming (both)
> -Auto tilt (passenger)
> ...


That's really awesome man! Congrats on that OEM+ mods!


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

took pictures of what i did last night... very happy with the look and finish! 

Before:


After:




black brushed aluminum 3m from ikonwraps


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got my roll in the mail today! How hard was it?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you do the door trim?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

Slammed CC said:


> Just got my roll in the mail today! How hard was it?
> 
> Did you do the door trim?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


It wasn't hard at all, i used a regular hair dryer, a razor from a box cutter and a felt lined squeegee. the hardest part was the main instrusment cluster trim and the trim around the shifter was 2nd hardest. everything else was cake!!! 

Did you get the same color?


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Cerebro said:


> It wasn't hard at all, i used a regular hair dryer, a razor from a box cutter and a felt lined squeegee. the hardest part was the main instrusment cluster trim and the trim around the shifter was 2nd hardest. everything else was cake!!!
> 
> Did you get the same color?


Pieces just pry off?


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Pieces just pry off?


they come off fairly easy with the trim removal tools i got from deAutoKey when i purchased my interior LED set with the exception of the trim around the shifter that you need to pull off by hand (you will be afraid that it's going to break while doing it) 

but just follow the tips/pics on page 2 of this post 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep same color! So excited to try it out

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

You do door trim also?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Awesome. Did you have to retrofit a memory seat module to get autotilt?


No and thats the beauty of it. Actually i am little proud of it as i broke myth that memory seats are required for mirror tilt.

Here is thread I started and confirmed today (video included):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lt-possible-without-memory-seats-Possible-DIY

Actually its quite simple:
Get new mirror motor that supports memory and run new wires. Then vagcom and you are done. 
I will put quick DIY together when i get a chance


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Cerebro said:


> they come off fairly easy with the trim removal tools i got from deAutoKey when i purchased my interior LED set with the exception of the trim around the shifter that you need to pull off by hand (you will be afraid that it's going to break while doing it)
> 
> but just follow the tips/pics on page 2 of this post
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming


:thumbup: people actually do use my tips/pics thanks :wave:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Cerebro said:


> they come off fairly easy with the trim removal tools i got from deAutoKey when i purchased my interior LED set with the exception of the trim around the shifter that you need to pull off by hand (you will be afraid that it's going to break while doing it)
> 
> but just follow the tips/pics on page 2 of this post
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming


Thanks. Not messing with the center stack so that's fine. And I have trim tools. Looks like I'm good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> No and thats the beauty of it. Actually i am little proud of it as i broke myth that memory seats are required for mirror tilt.
> 
> Here is thread I started and confirmed today (video included):
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome! Will have to try thi! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> took pictures of what i did last night... very happy with the look and finish!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> set of 20 inch Audi Q7 wheels, rims need love.


Its gonna look nice, on wguy frm Germany runs these on his white CC. Refinish, adapters n good to go!!! Oem+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Swapped out the windshield squirters for some off of a b6 passat because I hated the jets and wanted a mist spray and installed a forge diverter valve.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

valkswagen said:


> Swapped out the windshield squirters for some off of a b6 passat because I hated the jets and wanted a mist spray and installed a forge diverter valve.


Is it just a matter of changing the nozzles?


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

munnarg said:


> Is it just a matter of changing the nozzles?


just put these guys in and you are done: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Wiper/ES2631506/


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


>


idk why they are showing my pics upside down on tapatalk. it looks fine on desktop on Mac and PC....????


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

Slammed CC said:


> You do door trim also?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


sorry i forgot to answer that part... i haven't yet but i am doing all four door trims. I was going to do them tonight but I hear its a lil b***h to take of and i just got out of the gym and beat so i might leave it for tomorrow instead.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

valkswagen said:


> just put these guys in and you are done: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Wiper/ES2631506/


Thanks :thumbup: ... order placed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

valkswagen said:


> Swapped out the windshield squirters for some off of a b6 passat because I hated the jets and wanted a mist spray and installed a forge diverter valve.


how U like ur forge DV man? picts??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Thanks :thumbup: ... order placed.


why u want it? )


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> idk why they are showing my pics upside down on tapatalk. it looks fine on desktop on Mac and PC....????


That's weird! I like pretty much the look of the black aluminum trims! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Neuspeed Dog Bone mount finally in!!!!


AMAZING! that's all i gotta say def better than the spulen dog bone mount! :banghead:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> why u want it? )


because


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Cerebro said:


> took pictures of what i did last night... very happy with the look and finish!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looks so good dude. Ill be tackling my door trim soon myself. i need to order another tool of vinyl actually. 

Cant wait to do it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

valkswagen said:


> just put these guys in and you are done: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Wiper/ES2631506/


Good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> because


cz u miss ur B6 Passat


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> cz u miss ur B6 Passat


Sometimes I do bro... sometimes I do.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

First piece of vinyl wrap done!









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Having a set of Pirelli Cinturato P1 235 /35 /19s going on now. So excited. Pics to come later

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> how U like ur forge DV man? picts??


Can't really get pictures of the diverter valve itself because of the angle of where it sits and all that. I love it though. I have one on my B6 Passat and went for another atmospheric one for the CC. Just have to make sure that when you hook up the vacuum and boost hoses or the DV will shutter rather than swoosh.


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Not today, but over the weekend. Dipped a custom blue done by me.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Coranzo said:


> Not today, but over the weekend. Dipped a custom blue done by me.


It looks awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lowered the front end a little more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

gooberbora said:


> HOLY JEEBUS. I have no words...hopefully that's from someone trying take the original paint off and the marring is not deeper than that?
> 
> Otherwise, :thumbup: should be legit!


No, only the clearcoat that release. is all impurities. no curb damage etc.


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Streb0708 said:


> Lowered the front end a little more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!! I love those wheels on the cc! Wheel specs and tire size? What coils?


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

On on solowerks with rear perches and helper springs removed. This as low as I can go with these coils. Wheel specs are 19x10 +35 all around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Streb0708 said:


> On on solowerks with rear perches and helper springs removed. This as low as I can go with these coils. Wheel specs are 19x10 +35 all around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By rear perches removed are you sitting on just the spring in the back. I am looking at pulling the top locking perch in the rear to go down just a bit more, but I have 19x9.5 +40 all 4 corners.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> First piece of vinyl wrap done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Going to do this for sure.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

SkrApUNB said:


> Looks so good dude. Ill be tackling my door trim soon myself. i need to order another tool of vinyl actually.
> 
> Cant wait to do it.


I can't get the trim off my ash tray:banghead::bang head: LOL now it looks rediculous all black with a silver ash tray cover Anyone with some advice out there? I took out the two screws and I'm trying to pull but nothing is budging. fml


----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

Streb0708 said:


> Lowered the front end a little more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those rims suit cc's so well, looking great man!


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Slammed CC said:


> I can't get the trim off my ash tray:banghead::bang head: LOL now it looks rediculous all black with a silver ash tray cover Anyone with some advice out there? I took out the two screws and I'm trying to pull but nothing is budging. fml


The shifter surround is holding on to the bottom lip of the ashtray. Remove that and you're on Easy Peasy St.

Post number 4 in this thread will help you if you have a pre-'13. 13 and later have a different process where you pull the shifter boot (start at the ashtray edge), then the lower U shaped trim below the button blanks (toward the cupholders), then the button banks (remove screws that the U shaped part hid, then release the tabs with your finger and lift them out).

Spiff, who has pictures of the latter for a write-up once he gets a new place to host photos


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I took the whole perch out, I'm sitting on just the spring, I plan on upgrading to BC coils after this year though because they have adjustable dampening and they go super low. My wife doesn't like the super stiff ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Streb0708 said:


> Yeah I took the whole perch out, I'm sitting on just the spring, I plan on upgrading to BC coils after this year though because they have adjustable dampening and they go super low. My wife doesn't like the super stiff ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, do you have any rubbing issues in the back with the 10" rim I have the 9.5 +40 offset and I feel if I went that low I would be rubbing horrible, but it looks good. I hope to go air next year, never had it so figure why not.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New Citizen 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Few things:
-Clear euro turns
-replaced a bad fog light bulb
-installed aFe Pro Dry air filter
-installed new cabin filter
-cleaned carpet and monster mats to get rid of winter dirt
-cleaned my leather seats


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

No I don't rub at all, but I rolled the fenders slightly and I'm running -4.0 degrees of camber in the rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Streb0708 said:


> Yeah I took the whole perch out, I'm sitting on just the spring, I plan on upgrading to BC coils after this year though because they have adjustable dampening and they go super low. My wife doesn't like the super stiff ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good plan. Welcome to the CC world of slammed static. Car looks good. Everyone going low watch your front fenders in turns! especially driver side. Not sure why never really clipped on passenger side but my driver side took a beating for a while. I see similar beatings on air ride CCs.

For my daily driving I honestly can;t go much lower. I scrape in lots of places, especially with full tank of gas:banghead::beer:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CeexCee said:


> Plasti Dip the front and relocated my plates


Love the look of this ride. I hope I see more CA CCs at Wuste as I don't get much of a chance to hang out with you guys during the year.
I know we will have quite the crowd already. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Sean (AZ_CC) I know you slammed yourself out this year, I have changed to H&R ultra low this year...hope that palace station garage is kind on our ride height. Otherwise we may have to have our own show on the bottom level
Not sure what Rico has been up to since he left us 

Serge is flying his car in for the show :screwy: I wish :beer:
Should be fun


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Removed the eyesores from the visors...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

How did you remove them? It looks like they are part of the visor I akways thought. I didn't see an edge to pull.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Noticed something interesting with my tail lights after my recent deAutoKey LED tails installation. This is when I use the remote starter. It looks even better in person :laugh:

edit... So apparently it happens when I start the car normally as well, but I still think it looks good.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Noticed something interesting with my tail lights after my recent deAutoKey LED tails installation. This is when I use the remote starter. It looks even better in person :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> edit... So apparently it happens when I start the car normally as well, but I still think it looks good.




Thats cold diagnostics. This is pretty normal to see with leds as they pick up spikes of current much faster.
It actually hurts led life but you have life time warranty so who cares 😊



Btw cold diagnostics can be turned off with vagcom



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thats cold diagnostics. This is pretty normal to see with leds as they pick up spikes of current much faster.
> It actually hurts led life but you have life time warranty so who cares 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool so I'll leave it for the time being.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Havent been on here for few weeks..

Ko4 from APR ordered
SPM dp on its way
Bought VAG-COM
Full paint correction
Home made front lip
Painting the rear valance
Painting the engine cover
Electric front plate mount installed
Spacers and bolts ordered 

Stop by Forge Motorsport booth at SoWo to check out my CC










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Mantvis said:


> Havent been on here for few weeks..
> 
> Ko4 from APR ordered
> SPM dp on its way
> ...


Gorgeous. What is on your bumper? Is that the infamous "Home Depot" lip?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> How did you remove them? It looks like they are part of the visor I akways thought. I didn't see an edge to pull.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Fold a paper towel to a size just larger than that the sticker. Damp the towel with 70% rubbing alcohol, just enough to saturate the towel, but not let it drip. Flip over the visor (no need for complete removal) so that the sticker side is facing upwards. Lay towel above sticker and press down gently to ensure full contact with the sticker. Wait 20 mins. Remove towel and then slowly peel away sticker. Comes of in 1 piece. You will see a slight outline of where the sticker originally was. I applied Meguiars Interior Detailer onto the entire visor for a slight shine and i can no longer see the outline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

S word- yeah I am super happy with my stance right now, I just need to pick up the r line kit and I will be set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Fold a paper towel to a size just larger than that the sticker. Damp the towel with 70% rubbing alcohol, just enough to saturate the towel, but not let it drip. Flip over the visor (no need for complete removal) so that the sticker side is facing upwards. Lay towel above sticker and press down gently to ensure full contact with the sticker. Wait 20 mins. Remove towel and then slowly peel away sticker. Comes of in 1 piece. You will see a slight outline of where the sticker originally was. I applied Meguiars Interior Detailer onto the entire visor for a slight shine and i can no longer see the outline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know about this procedure; I did another one in my previous VW MKV and it didn't work! LOL


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just purchased a 14 cc r-line. I like the auto headlight but hate the fogs can't be on anytime. Would the euro switch solve the problem. Allow me to keep the light in auto have the drl on and fogs without low beam. This is what I am looking for. Or is there another way to make this happen. Thanks.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Ordered some aftermarket rear silencers and new exhaust tips to make a custom exhaust. Going to be a great sounding car i think


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Havent been on here for few weeks..
> 
> Ko4 from APR ordered
> SPM dp on its way
> ...


Car looks good, won't be making it to SoWo, but would like to see more pics of the front lip


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

S4BiT said:


> Ordered some aftermarket rear silencers and new exhaust tips to make a custom exhaust. Going to be a great sounding car i think


As a fellow 4motion owner Look forward to your results!:thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Havent been on here for few weeks..
> 
> Ko4 from APR ordered
> SPM dp on its way
> ...


Did you order the B6 passat DP or GTI MK6 DP?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Added some class to my CC today. I upgraded my foglight bezel from boring ribbed black by added a chrome bezel. 

I wanted to mesh-out my fog light bezel and grill, but could not find a blackout mesh kit so I decided to just go for the upscale luxury look instead of a sportier look.

Hell the CC has some much chrome on it already, the bezel actually looks stock.

Chrome does seems to go with the light metallic brown color very well, I may have to buy some matching chrome wheels to complete the lux look.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> Added some class to my CC today. I upgraded my foglight bezel from boring ribbed black by added a chrome bezel.
> 
> I wanted to mesh-out my fog light bezel and grill, but could not find a blackout mesh kit so I decided to just go for the upscale luxury look instead of a sportier look.
> 
> ...


 Added some class and than ur going to add mesh? haha... Mesh is for Civics! :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Added some class to my CC today. I upgraded my foglight bezel from boring ribbed black by added a chrome bezel.
> 
> I wanted to mesh-out my fog light bezel and grill, but could not find a blackout mesh kit so I decided to just go for the upscale luxury look instead of a sportier look.
> 
> ...


Nice man! You can always polish your actual wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:










That's my Niece at the pic!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Did you order the B6 passat DP or GTI MK6 DP?


Got a GTI downpipe. Please dont tell me that it wont work

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Eurofication said:


> Car looks good, won't be making it to SoWo, but would like to see more pics of the front lip


Pics soon

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> Got a GTI downpipe. Please dont tell me that it wont work
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


It will need to be cut about an inch, otherwise it will push back on the rest of the exhaust, put stress on the hangers, and your muffler tips will be sticking out about an inch further. Have shop cut and reweld before the reducer if possible.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

What about the SPM's B6 Passat version of DP?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I would assume one for the B6 passat should be fine since the CC and B6 are essentially the same, but I would check in the B6 forums and see if people are getting their pipes cut over there too.

Edit: Yup, GTI downpipes need to be cut for the B6 as well, so a B6 specific DP should fit just fine. (TSI and FSI are also the same fitment FWIW) http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5771172-Adapting-a-GTI-2-0T-FSI-Downpipe


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> It will need to be cut about an inch, otherwise it will push back on the rest of the exhaust, put stress on the hangers, and your muffler tips will be sticking out about an inch further. Have shop cut and reweld before the reducer if possible.


Thats not a problem, thanks for the heads up!

I know everyone likes a$$ shots 









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Thats not a problem, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I know everyone likes a$$ shots
> 
> ...


Love that dual exhaust + diffuser!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

valkswagen said:


> Swapped out the windshield squirters for some off of a b6 passat because I hated the jets and wanted a mist spray and installed a forge diverter valve.


Just installed these as well...huge difference. Makes it more efficient with much more coverage. I just need to dial in the aim.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got the car back from VW's Workshop since the car had some bad tail lights' bulbs. I was happy of not having any light on the dashboard until in the same day and only five minutes later I took the car to a pollution inspection and now it looks like a Christmas Tree! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just purchased a 14 cc r-line. I like the auto headlight but hate the fogs can't be on anytime. Would the euro switch solve the problem. Allow me to keep the light in auto have the drl on and fogs without low beam. This is what I am looking for. Or is there another way to make this happen. Thanks.


Congrats man! I think that solve that using a VAG COM.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Just installed these as well...huge difference. Makes it more efficient with much more coverage. I just need to dial in the aim.


Hi man! By any chance, do you have the part numbers?

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I would assume one for the B6 passat should be fine since the CC and B6 are essentially the same, but I would check in the B6 forums and see if people are getting their pipes cut over there too.
> 
> Edit: Yup, GTI downpipes need to be cut for the B6 as well, so a B6 specific DP should fit just fine. (TSI and FSI are also the same fitment FWIW) http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5771172-Adapting-a-GTI-2-0T-FSI-Downpipe


Thanks for the insight. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Front lip picture 









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Added some class and than ur going to add mesh? haha... Mesh is for Civics! :thumbup:


No No!! You misunderstand. I was going to add black mesh to go for a more sporty look, but I feel that the light brown metallic color looks better with chrome or shiny stuff as opposed to the black-out look.

So I decided to go for the a more stylish upscale clean look.

No mesh!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man! By any chance, do you have the part numbers?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beto


Here you go Beto. You'll need two of these. Takes literally 1 minute to install.

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2631506/


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice man! You can always polish your actual wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good idea! Thanks for the tip!!! My clear coat is starting to peel on my wheels so I may just have them striiped and polished. This is why I love this forum:thumbup:


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man! By any chance, do you have the part numbers?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beto


Mfg Part#5M0955985C9B9


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Good idea! Thanks for the tip!!! My clear coat is starting to peel on my wheels so I may just have them striiped and polished. This is why I love this forum:thumbup:


Glad I was helpful!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Here you go Beto. You'll need two of these. Takes literally 1 minute to install.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2631506/





valkswagen said:


> Mfg Part#5M0955985C9B9


Thanks Guys! I highly appreciate it! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Would I need to buy something else to do the retrofit?

Thanks again!

Beto


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks Guys! I highly appreciate it! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Would I need to buy something else to do the retrofit?
> 
> ...


Nope that's all you need. Then you pop out the existing ones, slide the black clip to the side, switch out the pieces and clip them back in.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Nope that's all you need. Then you pop out the existing ones, slide the black clip to the side, switch out the pieces and clip them back in.


Thanks man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Slammed CC said:


> How did you remove them? It looks like they are part of the visor I akways thought. I didn't see an edge to pull.


DIY here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-airbag-warning-stickers-from-your-sun-visors



Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just purchased a 14 cc r-line. I like the auto headlight but hate the fogs can't be on anytime. Would the euro switch solve the problem. Allow me to keep the light in auto have the drl on and fogs without low beam. This is what I am looking for. Or is there another way to make this happen. Thanks.


You need to get a Euro headlight Switch & then VagCom the DRL's off

Then you can turn the headlight switch to the running/side marker light position....which will turn on the LED strips in the headlights & then you can pull out the switch to the Fog on position for what you want (with no headlights on) :thumbup:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Installed 3rd gen heater control with VW Magotan panel cover in brushed aluminum


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Installed 3rd gen heater control with VW Magotan panel cover in brushed aluminum


All plug and play?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> All plug and play?


Yes, all plug and play :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Yes, all plug and play :thumbup:


Can you tell us the part number of your old panel and the new one you used? Where did you buy your new panel from?

I'm looking at one out of a 2013 CC with a part number 3AA907044J.

Any vag com work, or did you just need to initialize the new panel by pressing and holding some buttons on the panel?

Did you install an air quality sensor for the auto recirc function on the new panel or did your CC already have that sensor?

This is awesome, I've been looking at doing this myself and hoping someone would give it a shot.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Old panel: 5K0 907 044 BT
New panel: 3AA 907 044 CC

I bought it on ebay.

It's both. Initial coding via VAG COM/VCDS and initializing of the clima compressor via buttons. No, I didn't install any sensor because in germany it's already part of the climatronic standard configuration 

So it's really just the exchange of the panel and the cover. Done in 5min :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Old panel: 5K0 907 044 BT
> New panel: 3AA 907 044 CC
> 
> I bought it on ebay.
> ...


Awesome job. I skimmed through some of your posts on the German forums, but obviously your English is much better then what I can understand of German even with Google Translate

Seems like you had some difficulty finding a trim piece to properly mount your airbag light, something that shouldn't be a problem for me on a 2012.

I'm looking at either attempting to use the 3AA 907 044 J panel I found on Ebay, or maybe trying the panels they sell here for Passats:

http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&keyword=climatronic&product_id=296

I've asked them to verify the actual VW part numbers. It's difficult with so many part number variants on these to determine what can and can't be swapped without causing any issues.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Installed 3rd gen heater control with VW Magotan panel cover in brushed aluminum


Very nice... why are there 2 temp readings? Does this panel give you dual zone control?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Very nice... why are there 2 temp readings? Does this panel give you dual zone control?


Yes dual zone

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> Awesome job. I skimmed through some of your posts on the German forums, but obviously your English is much better then what I can understand of German even with Google Translate
> 
> Seems like you had some difficulty finding a trim piece to properly mount your airbag light, something that shouldn't be a problem for me on a 2012.


Right that shouldn't be a problem for you on your 2012 because you already have the airbag light in the heater trim and the button for the hazard lights in the radio cover. 

Google Translator rocks


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Old panel: 5K0 907 044 BT
> New panel: 3AA 907 044 CC
> 
> I bought it on ebay.
> ...


What coding was required in VCDS? Was it required to get the new unit functioning properly or just to clear any errors?

BTW, this mod should get it's own thread IMHO. First time I've seen it done successfully on a CC here on the vortex.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Coding was just basic stuff like "country setting", "humidity sensor via CAN" and so on. The panel already worked without VCDS coding. To get the clima compressor work you just need to press two buttons on the panel.

But to be honest where light is there is also shadow  The panel works properly but there are two minor things. First it is not possible to get a clear error memory without having an BCM installed. So one error always stays inside memory but I don't care. The second thing is that the illumination of the two temperature displays is dimmed to 50% due to missing signal from BCM (the error in memory). If it's very sunny it's nearly not possible to read the temperature. 

Just to have a clue what I mean:

*Night:*









*Cloudy:*








*
Sunny:*


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

30k trouble free









Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Much excitement, APR ko4










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> What coding was required in VCDS? Was it required to get the new unit functioning properly or just to clear any errors?
> 
> BTW, this mod should get it's own thread IMHO. First time I've seen it done successfully on a CC here on the vortex.


+1, I already installed an upgraded Climatronic control module to my VW Golf GTI MKVI and have seen these Climatronic control module + trim combo for the VW Passat B6... But not for the VW Passat CC!

It looks really awesome! I do like the look a like metallic knobs pretty much, it blends well with all the trims in the car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Much excitement, APR ko4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder man! Congrats!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Much excitement, APR ko4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOO SMALL!!!! ))


Welcome to the club, hommie ) Wonder if APR got file for ur Box#... Plus if i were you, I wouldnt rush, cz v3.1 should be coming out soon... Make sure you dnt pay twice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Front lip picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not feeling it, baby! Grow some balls and get Vortex lip bro )))


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> TOO SMALL!!!! ))
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club, hommie ) Wonder if APR got file for ur Box#... Plus if i were you, I wouldnt rush, cz v3.1 should be coming out soon... Make sure you dnt pay twice!!!:thumbup:


Peter said that v3 will be included. So well see 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Not feeling it, baby! Grow some balls and get Vortex lip bro )))


Yeah, let me make my car like everyone else'  very unique 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Yeah, let me make my car like everyone else'  very unique
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


You're talking to the guy who loved his Subaru so much he got a Blue CC and gave it Gold wheels. :sly:


/:wave: Serge
//I keed
///:thumbup: Mant, looking good - congrats on the new parts, hope you like 'em!


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

GeoVDub said:


> You're talking to the guy who loved his Subaru so much he got a Blue CC and gave it Gold wheels. :sly:


Oh snap opcorn:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I know everyone likes a$$ shots 










I do 😄


----------



## ericb760 (May 10, 2014)

*I bought a 2011 CC*

Hi!
Just registered after driving my new baby home. Didn't see a new user introduction thread. I had been contemplating a new ride for a couple of months. I was driving a 2nd Gen Acura TL that I drove off the showroom in 1999. Before that I was in a 1989 Merkur Scorpio, perhaps the best car that Ford has ever built IMHO. I have always liked the look of the CC since it was introduced, and found a 2011 on lease return for $14,500. Looking forward to being part of this group, as I have a lot of questions. Will post pictures when I can...


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

Going to be installing oem rear blind to facelift cc, along with the oem R8 footwell lights & oem warning lights. All from Germany, Slovakia and Hungary. Next thing I want to do to do is PDC, lane assist, folding mirrors, etc when I can all the parts. Here some of the stuff <a href="http://imgur.com/ipwh0D6"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/ipwh0D6.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jerseyjim0 said:


> Going to be installing oem rear blind to facelift cc, along with the oem R8 footwell lights & oem warning lights. All from Germany, Slovakia and Hungary. Next thing I want to do to do is PDC, lane assist, folding mirrors, etc when I can all the parts. Here some of the stuff <a href="http://imgur.com/ipwh0D6"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/ipwh0D6.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>



Subscribed man! You should make a Thread out of this! Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I know everyone likes a$$ shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jerseyjim0 said:


> Going to be installing oem rear blind to facelift cc, along with the oem R8 footwell lights & oem warning lights. All from Germany, Slovakia and Hungary. Next thing I want to do to do is PDC, lane assist, folding mirrors, etc when I can all the parts. Here some of the stuff <a href="http://imgur.com/ipwh0D6"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/ipwh0D6.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


Nice. I was thinking about same retrofit. I have blind button already. 
How much is rear blind?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Installed some brighter yellow fog-light bulbs. Now I am happy with the front lighting:laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Removed those ugly stickers!

Before:









After:


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Removed those ugly stickers!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


How did you get them off?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Dubunderpar said:


> How did you get them off?


Here you go:

DIY Link


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice. I was thinking about same retrofit. I have blind button already.
> How much is rear blind?


It was 110€ plus another 100€ in shipping. You need both pieces; sunshade/parcel shelf and the other rug part that covers the remaining space since the original shelf is all one piece.. Get it all off ebay.de


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jerseyjim0 said:


> It was 110€ plus another 100€ in shipping. You need both pieces; sunshade/parcel shelf and the other rug part that covers the remaining space since the original shelf is all one piece.. Get it all off ebay.de


Did anything come from Slovakia? I am originally from there so i can ask my relatives


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Dual exhaust, done..*

bought this 2013 new back in November. Told myself I wouldn't do anything to it for a while. that didn't work out. Custom duals done this past week. all magnaflow.. Wide Oval and Angled Tips fit car/bumper perfectly. cut the stock valance so both sides look the exact same. it now sounds like a German Car!!! got to get used to it.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

wrapped up my trim.
I need to do those visor stickers too!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

manefresh2089 said:


> bought this 2013 new back in November. Told myself I wouldn't do anything to it for a while. that didn't work out. Custom duals done this past week. all magnaflow.. Wide Oval and Angled Tips fit car/bumper perfectly. cut the stock valance so both sides look the exact same. it now sounds like a German Car!!! got to get used to it.


Looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## pfeiffer50 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: What did you do today to your CC*

Got her tinted. K&N intake 3 days prior. Only bought it about two weeks ago so kinda broke  but new trying to get some new wheels for it soon, not a fan of these oem phoenix wheels. One step at a time i suppose :banghead:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

pfeiffer50 said:


> Got her tinted. K&N intake 3 days prior. Only bought it about two weeks ago so kinda broke  but new trying to get some new wheels for it soon, not a fan of these oem phoenix wheels. One step at a time i suppose :banghead:


Congrats on your new car!


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Numitor said:


> wrapped up my trim.
> I need to do those visor stickers too!


Looks good! The wood looks classy.

I never noticed the visor stickers in the 6 months I've owned my CC.....until I saw that post about them the other day.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Put the car on a dynojet
Mods: 
custom catback 2.5"
3" downpipe
Autotech intake
Apr stage 2 - 93 file

Weather: 92 degrees

Owner: ok with whp, happy with with wtq number for sure


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Put the car on a dynojet
> Mods:
> custom catback 2.5"
> 3" downpipe
> ...


Those are nice numbers Leo!!


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

Numitor said:


> wrapped up my trim.
> I need to do those visor stickers too!


Is that 3M Di-Noc? Which one? I wonder how it would look on the console stack too.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

waltern said:


> Those are nice numbers Leo!!


+1, congrats!


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

twillet50 said:


> Is that 3M Di-Noc? Which one? I wonder how it would look on the console stack too.


yep 3m Bubinga wood grain.
I wa really impressed with the depth of the "grain". I've seen real bubinga and this looks just like it




daNinja said:


> I never noticed the visor stickers in the 6 months I've owned my CC.....until I saw that post about them the other day.


right??


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Those are nice numbers Leo!!


Yeah not bad, I was less impressed with the hp though but it's ok


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Backstage


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

*sound clip*

Thought I would add a short video of my exhaust. we didn't floor it, but you can hear the difference,,


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Peter said that v3 will be included. So well see
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I know but apr is working on v3.1 since some boys had issues, they addressing concerns n doin revision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> You're talking to the guy who loved his Subaru so much he got a Blue CC and gave it Gold wheels. :sly:
> 
> 
> /:wave: Serge
> ...


George, ur so color blind itsnt even funny!!! 








Where u see wrx blue? Where do u see gold?
Time to go get ur eyes checked n get replacement ones! Urs prlly bent just like those cheap wheels of urs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*can i cause permenant damage to the syncros?*

I believe my clutch is dragging, putting it in first and into reverse is difficult, if I blip the throttle it will usually slide into first relatively easy, my new clutch arrives Wednesday and is being installed Thursday. So my question is by driving the next couple days with the clutch the way it is will I cause any permanent damage? I have read in other places that it will " kill the syncros" I can arrange for a ride to and from work if I really need to, but If I am over reacting let me know .Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> George, ur so color blind itsnt even funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your CC blue? Yes. Never claimed it was WRX blue!










Remember that thread? :laugh:

/:wave:
//I keep the parts cheap so the replacement cost is limited
///How's the car driving? Solve the mushy brake issue yet?


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Installed my BSH intake. It's as if my stage 1 tune wasn't complete until this was on. Noticeable improvement :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Numitor said:


> wrapped up my trim.
> I need to do those visor stickers too!


I'm normally not a fan of fake wood trim, but from this pic I think it looks great. I would also say that the pieces you left unwrapped is perfect. :thumbup: Doing the center stack would be too much.

Did you wrap the door trim in place or did you go to the work of removing the door panels to remove the trim pieces?


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Removed those ugly stickers!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


so i totally went to go do this last night... when i realized i used the last of my rubbing alcohol when i was wrapping my interior trim! :banghead: gotta buy some today cause this looks great.

side note... what are you guys with two tone cornsilk using to clean or keep the headliner clean? I have a few little stains and marks that i'm afraid to clean cause it'll spread or get worse... any advice appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cerebro said:


> side note... what are you guys with two tone cornsilk using to clean or keep the headliner clean? I have a few little stains and marks that i'm afraid to clean cause it'll spread or get worse... any advice appreciated! :thumbup:


I have a Bissel little green steam cleaner. It works great! Just a quick tip...if you use it on your headliner, put some towels down to catch any drips. Well worth the $80.

(0\_!_/0)


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Put the car on a dynojet
> Mods:
> custom catback 2.5"
> 3" downpipe
> ...


Those are great numbers man.
and it was 92 out.

240 whp and 285 wtq right? Thats not bad at all. I had 285whp and 300wtq when i did my last dyno on K04. I was losing close to 3 lbs of boost to a boost leak at the time.
You may have a slight boost leak like I did. Do you have a boost gauge to check? I want to run my new file from GIAC on the dyno really bad but I can't make the time to get to AU Tuning long enough to do the run. 

I swear I have owned just about every TOP out there and I also have forge hoses, stock hoses cut for s3 and AWE s3 hoses. So if you have a boost leak and find you want to replace a pipe let me know and I can help.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

EC8CH said:


> I'm normally not a fan of fake wood trim, but from this pic I think it looks great. I would also say that the pieces you left unwrapped is perfect. :thumbup: Doing the center stack would be too much.
> 
> Did you wrap the door trim in place or did you go to the work of removing the door panels to remove the trim pieces?


I was skeptical at first too but got a hook up on the 3m so I gave it a shot. I agree about the center stack being to much. Pretty impressed with it though.
I took all the panels I wrapped off(doors and dash)


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

I love those rims "and i JIZZ in my pants" !!!!




Stero1D said:


> Insalled LedDrls w Peter n he took some iphone shots )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ivinioCC said:


> I love those rims "and i JIZZ in my pants" !!!!


Lol need a wipey? ) All 3 cars got rims, u like them all equally?


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet man! Congrats!


So cool!


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> bought this 2013 new back in November. Told myself I wouldn't do anything to it for a while. that didn't work out. Custom duals done this past week. all magnaflow.. Wide Oval and Angled Tips fit car/bumper perfectly. cut the stock valance so both sides look the exact same. it now sounds like a German Car!!! got to get used to it.


So cool


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

What do you guys think about my handles I'm trying. I bought the aluminum rings and black trim for the handles. I'm on the edge about it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

chillybone said:


> What do you guys think about my handles I'm trying. I bought the aluminum rings and black trim for the handles. I'm on the edge about it.


I like the black and aluminum trim, looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

chillybone said:


> What do you guys think about my handles I'm trying. I bought the aluminum rings and black trim for the handles. I'm on the edge about it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the rings, don't like the black handle.

just my $0.02


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Yea I felt the same way. I feel like there isn't enough black on the middle of the door trim to pull it off. I've gotten good and bad reviews though. Was 80 bucks for the front both doors. For 4 rings and 2 handle trims


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> What do you guys think about my handles I'm trying. I bought the aluminum rings and black trim for the handles. I'm on the edge about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thnk its a bit too much, bro... Just keep alum rings n thats all )) 

How much were alum rings? got part numbers for them?


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

chillybone said:


> Yea I felt the same way. I feel like there isn't enough black on the middle of the door trim to pull it off. I've gotten good and bad reviews though. Was 80 bucks for the front both doors. For 4 rings and 2 handle trims
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally like both the handle trim and the alum. rings.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it looks much better with the mods, bringing more black to that boring light door card is a must be  Keep it :thumbup:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

jd14 said:


> I personally like both the handle trim and the alum. rings.


x2.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

black and chrome door handle looks great in my opinion


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Keep it, as said above breaks up the look of the door some.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Removed those ugly stickers!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I really want to try this but when I try and pull out the cable for the mirror I don't get the same thing as you. I don't get any sort of clip as show in the picture. I just have the black wire running up into the room. I tried to gentle wiggle it out but nothing is budging and I don't want to ripe the wire out.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> I really want to try this but when I try and pull out the cable for the mirror I don't get the same thing as you. I don't get any sort of clip as show in the picture. I just have the black wire running up into the room. I tried to gentle wiggle it out but nothing is budging and I don't want to ripe the wire out.


Same thing on my 2012 CC. Just leave the visors attached and remove the labels inside the car. Taking the label off is easy... removing the glue left behind takes some work. I went from 70 to 91% IPA and it seemed to speed things up, but it still takes some scrubbing.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Met up with a local guy, grahamwright1, to get some features enabled through Vagcom. Also installed the euro headlight switch I got from here.

:beer:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

stero1d said:


> i thnk its a bit too much, bro... Just keep alum rings n thats all ))
> 
> how much were alum rings? Got part numbers for them?


3c8-867-067--3q7 trimring 1 15.57 28.30 188244 05/13/2014
3c8-867-068--3q7 trimring 1 15.57 28.30 188244 05/13/2014
3c8-867-067-a-3q7 trimring 1 15.57 28.30 188244 05/13/2014
3c8-867-068-a-3q7 trimring 1 15.57 28.30 188244 05/13/2014

price is 28.30 per ring i paid 15.57 i work for vw


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

EC8CH said:


> Same thing on my 2012 CC. Just leave the visors attached and remove the labels inside the car. Taking the label off is easy... removing the glue left behind takes some work. I went from 70 to 91% IPA and it seemed to speed things up, but it still takes some scrubbing.


Exactly, no need to remove. Here's my write up, which resulted is no residual glue left over...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Hit a new milestone today. Waiting on APR K04 V3.1 to fix a couple of minor issues. Otherwise... Still loving the CC!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Did some small upgrades today new oil,coolant, and window washer fluid caps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Hit a new milestone today. Waiting on APR K04 V3.1 to fix a couple of minor issues. Otherwise... Still loving the CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thought I would add a short video of my exhaust. we didn't floor it, but you can hear the difference,,


What Magnaflow mufflers are these?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> bought this 2013 new back in November. Told myself I wouldn't do anything to it for a while. that didn't work out. Custom duals done this past week. all magnaflow.. Wide Oval and Angled Tips fit car/bumper perfectly. cut the stock valance so both sides look the exact same. it now sounds like a German Car!!! got to get used to it.


PM'ed you about the location of this install. Looks great.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

jd14 said:


> I personally like both the handle trim and the alum. rings.



I like them both as well.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

volks76 said:


> Did some small upgrades today new oil,coolant, and window washer fluid caps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If interested, you can adjust these caps to sit straight.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> If interested, you can adjust these caps to sit straight.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you?  DIY?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

B^6 said:


> What Magnaflow mufflers are these?


They have universal straight through mufflers. Go to their website and you can find them on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Can you?  DIY?


Same way I taught you bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Same way I taught you bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmaoooo, right... Since U were the "first" one to get those hahah :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lmaoooo, right... Since U were the "first" one to get those hahah :laugh:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


POst up the picture of ur bay!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> POst up the picture of ur bay!!!!


It's in here somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

that reminded me....i need to clean my bay, somewhat


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bought it. Can't stop driving it around...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> that reminded me....i need to clean my bay, somewhat


ughhh, same here...mine is soooooo durty!!!!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> Bought it. Can't stop driving it around...


Nice, another L.A.-er


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ughhh, same here...mine is soooooo durty!!!!


This is at it's dirtiest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

No more beta DSG 😁😁😁 got the latest update today and adjusted my launch control










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Nice, another L.A.-er


Yep.. I haven't explored the CC forums much. But looking forward on some mod'n. :beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

.
😏


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Lmaoooo, right... Since U were the "first" one to get those hahah :laugh:





KOWCC said:


> Same way I taught you bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woow woow woow really? 🙈
Such a liars 😄😜


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Woow woow woow really? 🙈
> Such a liars 😄😜


Hahaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

HD9280 said:


> Bought it. Can't stop driving it around...


Congrats man! Pretty nice car!

You're going to love it every minute! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Installed GFB Diverter Valve. Mine must of leaked cause the car feels much nicer.


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Installed hoen endurance bulbs in my fogs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I was going to try a set of those. Price looks good. One of my PIAA Ion Yellow fog bulbs just blew out.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Installed GFB Diverter Valve. Mine must of leaked cause the car feels much nicer.


Sweet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Installed GFB Diverter Valve. Mine must of leaked cause the car feels much nicer.


Nice.... i did forge one last week


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally added the DP exhaust bracket. Installer never put it on 2 years ago when i got a DP :thumbdown:
Changed spark plugs
Not sure if i posted but added S3 TOP and AWE S3 hoses...life is sooo much better boost leak free.
I added the USP DSG filter housing. Not sure how much iast nigt will help cool the DSG but I was leaking DSG fluid from the cap (flat o ring) and a new o-ring and the UPS filter housing solved my issue.
Switched to D04 nozzle for w/m kit. 
Did oil change if that counts
Re-tapped my ww res for w/m, my tap was high in the tank. Now it is near the bottom, still on the side of the tank to prevent sucking in sludge and debree
New cabin filter if that counts


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats man! Pretty nice car!
> 
> You're going to love it every minute! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.. 

I got a speeding ticket today! Too fun to not speed.
already 600 miles in less than a week. I find any excuse to drive it.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Solved the illumination issue of the temperature LCD of my 3rd gen a/c control panel with additional LEDs (one per display) :thumbup:

*Left with mod, right without*









*Final result*


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

installed euro cup holder


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got some extra HID bulbs from VVME as a precaution. My current HIDs have been going strong for over 2 years, but you never know. Picked up two sets of 5000k for the headlights and one 3000k for the fogs for the winter. Gotta get that yellow on the ground during these crappy New England winters.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Solved the illumination issue of the temperature LCD of my 3rd gen a/c control panel with additional LEDs (one per display) :thumbup:
> 
> *Left with mod, right without*
> 
> ...


Sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got it frm Body shop n Assembled.









6 holes filled in and painted piano black.. Cant wait to put it on tomrw











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got it frm Body shop n Assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice man!


----------



## sadlebags (May 14, 2014)

I got the week of rain crud off my car finally!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just went out for lunch with the Family and the Valet parked my car near to the car I want to buy next (BMW M235i)



















I like this interior pretty much!










Wifey's car showed up as well!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Got my VR tuned at sowo👌


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally installed my euro cup holder and front/rear footwell lighting. Finished the afternoon by wiring up the LEDs that I installed when retrofitting Morimoto mini H1 bi-zenons. Noticed that the passenger lens has a touch of moisture so silica gel packs are on order.

<IMG src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/VW/IMG_2432.jpg~original" height=236 width=708>

<IMG src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/VW/IMG_2423.jpg~original" height=236 width=236>​


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jerrad said:


> Finally installed my euro cup holder and front/rear footwell lighting. Finished the afternoon by wiring up the LEDs that I installed when retrofitting Morimoto mini H1 bi-zenons. Noticed that the passenger lens has a touch of moisture so silica gel packs are on order.
> 
> <IMG src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/VW/IMG_2432.jpg~original" height=236 width=708>
> 
> <IMG src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/VW/IMG_2423.jpg~original" height=236 width=236>​


Sweet!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Sweet!! :thumbup::thumbup:


+1 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Finally got my triangle mounted on the trunk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

I washed papa's new car before I returned to my apartment. 

Then I posed it next to my clean GTI. 










Lots of editing


----------



## ExNorth (May 18, 2014)

Jerrad said:


> Finally installed my euro cup holder and front/rear footwell lighting. Finished the afternoon by wiring up the LEDs that I installed when retrofitting Morimoto mini H1 bi-zenons. Noticed that the passenger lens has a touch of moisture so silica gel packs are on order.
> 
> <IMG src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/VW/IMG_2432.jpg~original" height=236 width=708>
> 
> <IMG src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/crashster21/VW/IMG_2423.jpg~original" height=236 width=236>​




What guide did you use to install your footwell lighting? I'm going to do mine soonish. eace:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

volks76 said:


> Finally got my triangle mounted on the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links to the triangle and mount?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.7008399,9.9309963,6z


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

volks76 said:


> Finally got my triangle mounted on the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


derp! this just reminded me that i forgot to take mine out before trading it in! :banghead:


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

ExNorth said:


> What guide did you use to install your footwell lighting? I'm going to do mine soonish. eace:


I focused on http://www.angelico.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

For anyone who is wondering if the Volant intake fits the CC, it dose. Originally bought it for my CC but my mother decided hers was a little too quite so I installed it on her car. Sounds good from the short test drive I took.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Installed DEPO headlights (no vag. or resistors yet) :wave:
Dealership replaced rear trim of the trunk :thumbup:
Dealership replaced dash trim due to peelings around the key fob insert :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Such wow. Much difference.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill let the pictures do all the talking



















Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Ill let the pictures do all the talking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UR such a copycat )) I get Forge and You get forge!

Bay looks good bro... Did u get any special pricing from Forge, since u were at their Booth for SoWo?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

zeonic said:


> For anyone who is wondering if the Volant intake fits the CC, it dose. Originally bought it for my CC but my mother decided hers was a little too quite so I installed it on her car. Sounds good from the short test drive I took.


That's a cool mom! :thumbup: :thumbup: for her!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Ill let the pictures do all the talking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

munnarg said:


> Links to the triangle and mount?



No links I found the part numbers and I got my shop to order them from Germany every month or so my local shop places an order. 
I have part numbers for you 








Triangle









Mounting bracket 
Good luck with your search 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

volks76 said:


> No links I found the part numbers and I got my shop to order them from Germany every month or so my local shop places an order.
> I have part numbers for you
> 
> 
> ...


That's great information; thanks for sharing it with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brar (Apr 16, 2014)

Installed Depo Headlights.

Did som settings with Vag: (Got it last week )

1. Turned DRL Off and LED as DRL
2. Auto windows and Sunroof close with Remote
3. PTT button as Mute

Some pictures.. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> That's great information; thanks for sharing it with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes! Thanks for the info I've been wanting a triangle too.

If anything WorldImpex can get it http://www.worldimpex.com/search_by_partno.html?searchmode=partno&partno=3C5860251&x=32&y=9


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Brar*

Lights look great man


----------



## louis.amalfitano (May 20, 2014)

I'm new to this forum so i dont know if im doing this right or how to upload pix. I gave my cc a nice bath and got her ready for the week. i have a stocked out 2009 cc sport 6speed. hoping to eventually be able to do a whole bunch of things but unfortunately i am broke at the moment lol. im loving this thread and all the cars in here. you guys are awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## brar (Apr 16, 2014)

datsprite said:


> Lights look great man


Thanks buddy.. 
Few more shots. 





































Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Doh!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

9r's_CC said:


> Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll buff..... ugh patch right up.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Eibach Pro-Kit springs fitted yesterday, some pictures coming soon. And still waiting to fit the new rear exhaust. Only have some ****ty phone pictures. Dont have the picture of both exhaust sides together, but the tailpipes are cutted in the same angle as side (leftside to the left and right side to the right)








Right side one








And tailpipe from the side


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Got my 40k DSG Service done at dealership for $320


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

brar said:


> Installed Depo Headlights.
> 
> Did som settings with Vag: (Got it last week )
> 
> ...


Nice pics man! Love how that headlights look!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

louis.amalfitano said:


> I'm new to this forum so i dont know if im doing this right or how to upload pix. I gave my cc a nice bath and got her ready for the week. i have a stocked out 2009 cc sport 6speed. hoping to eventually be able to do a whole bunch of things but unfortunately i am broke at the moment lol. im loving this thread and all the cars in here. you guys are awesome.:thumbup:


Welcome to the Forum Ragazzo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Eurofication said:


> Got my 40k DSG Service done at dealership for $320


Got mine done today as well  $240 out door at Performance shop. Car feels so much better!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fresh wash.. Shaved the back yesterday.. Nothing major, but clean..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Fresh wash.. Shaved the back yesterday.. Nothing major, but clean..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of nice, though I think the normal rear badging is not too obtrusive. But now you need a clean license plate holder!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jbg7474 said:


> That's kind of nice, though I think the normal rear badging is not too obtrusive. But now you need a clean license plate holder!


Or no license plate holder at all :thumbup:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Or no license plate holder at all :thumbup:


Yea I thought about it. Screws that in there now are to long not to have a holder/frame. Need to get stubby screws or a different frame. Haven't cared enough to spend money or go to Home Depot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Took a nice picture, I think.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Went to SoWo, it didn't suck.
Great meeting some more CC owners :thumbup:


IMG_5309-001 by *Michelle*(meechelle), on Flickr

Southern Worthersee 8 by neu318_2000, on Flickr


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

This question is for the VW Passat CC V6 Owners, are your cars Tiptronic or DSG trans? A friend of mine bought a VW Passat B7 V6 with DSG and when I went to a Volkswagen Dealer to check the CC, I noticed that it comes with Tiptronic trans (at least here at Mexico).


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

The VR6 CC is Tiptronic for some reason. Didn't make sense to me either.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

jbg7474 said:


> Took a nice picture, I think.


I think so too. And you get +12 internets for not photoshopping the everloving piss out of it!


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

spaceman_spiff said:


> I think so too. And you get +12 internets for not photoshopping the everloving piss out of it!


Thanks! I was standing next to this when I took it:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

jbg7474 said:


> Took a nice picture, I think.


How much you want for the black headliner and pillars? I'll give you my beige one! :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> How much you want for the black headliner and pillars? I'll give you my beige one! :beer:



Just order them through your dealer. :laugh:eace:eace:


----------



## maya2.0 (Sep 18, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Let me ask again , since no one has answered. Has anyone installed aspherical side mirrors?


I got mine here:
http://www.dubstopimports.com/

I like them but backing up gives you a whole defirent feeling, i think its gonna take a while to get used to.
Yes they have the heating elemnts.

I used a plastic putty knife and came off like a charm (after breaking one when replacing the puddle lights also)


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Installed Forge DV
Top is OEM bottom is Forge












Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

spaceman_spiff said:


> The VR6 CC is Tiptronic for some reason. Didn't make sense to me either.


They are equipped with DSG transmission in Europe only. It was one of the main reasons of buying this car


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

MikeinNJ said:


> How much you want for the black headliner and pillars? I'll give you my beige one! :beer:


How does $20k sound?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S4BiT said:


> They are equipped with DSG transmission in Europe only. It was one of the main reasons of buying this car


Lucky you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

*Odp: What did you do today to your CC ?*

Wondering which one to choose for a ride









Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

S4BiT said:


> They are equipped with DSG transmission in Europe only. It was one of the main reasons of buying this car


Europe gets the good stuff. Can also get a TDI 4motion as well.

Hey look around for some 4motion DSG trans and send them state side would you. K, thanks, bye!!:thumbup:


----------



## zb44 (May 24, 2014)

had FK Streetline coilovers put in.












also did a little plastidip



finished product --->


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

All can be arranged depending of the amount of money


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Quick wash and quick detail. Just waiting on the local shop to swap my rear tires. The car looks naked without them.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally got my Adam's rotors! BJ soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Got my clutch replaced under the TSB vw posted and got a full detail. 

Up next: ceramic window tints and apr stage 1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Finally got my Adam's rotors! BJ soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are the exact ones I was gonna order as soon as my breaks are done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Shobhz said:


> Got my clutch replaced under the TSB vw posted and got a full detail.
> 
> Up next: ceramic window tints and apr stage 1


Sounds like what I want to do to my car. What's the clutch TSB?


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Lower it!! said:


> Sounds like what I want to do to my car. What's the clutch TSB?


The TSB number is 2028783

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5140452-Clutch-release-noise-chirp-squeak-hooo

Here's a link to the thread that helped me out a ton. I had no idea how to handle this until I read it. Good luck!


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Been working on touching up a nice big rock chip with some free touch up paint I scored from the dealer.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally got the last piece of hardware to complete my awe collection! Awe intake. 

Now sporting 
Awe ko4 kit
Awe diverter valve
Awe intake
Awe catback and downpipe
Awe boost tap 
Awe intercooler
Awe boost hose kit!
Awe giac tune. Woot!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

chillybone said:


> Finally got the last piece of hardware to complete my awe collection! Awe intake.
> 
> Now sporting
> Awe ko4 kit
> ...


Nice! Might have to get my friend to pick up the AWE downpipe for his GTI. He has GIAC (done at AWE) with catless USP downpipe. I've tried messing with spacers for months and can't seem to get the CEL to stay off for more than a couple hundred miles. Looks like the AWE DP is the only way. I know some have had cats put into catless dps at exhaust shops but even that seems iffy to actually work.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

They make great products. I had them install my k04 recently and they did a great job. Was a 1 day project. Stayed in a hotel pretty close to them. Was a good time. The downpipe was expensive but a good buy. No cel and sounds great. Quality is also great. 5 stars to them really. The intake fits nice and everything is very clean. I had a bsh and it was my 2nd one. I hated it. It leaked and the sensor face was powder coated which made a huge air leak at the sensor. But you get what you pay for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Did my vinyl and installed the dp! Sounds amazing and boy do I feel a difference!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

chillybone said:


> Finally got the last piece of hardware to complete my awe collection! Awe intake.
> 
> Now sporting
> Awe ko4 kit
> ...


Hi ChillyBone,

Everything is awesome but your still missing the... AWE AWE! LOL

Pretty awesome built! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

MikeinNJ said:


> How much you want for the black headliner and pillars? I'll give you my beige one! :beer:




You can buy all the parts from the vw dealers, but it will be like close to 1000$. Worth every penny but you have to take the windshield out to replace the headliner. I already have a cracked window due to rocks from trucks. So when I do that, Ill get the headliner too.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Took my CC in for a rinse yesterday, got to take a peek at the new GTI coming out. VW is definitely upping their interior game.


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

Got OEM Euro Electric Folding, Auto Dimming/Aspherical (Driver Only) And Side Assist Plus. (Got the wiring harness coming soon)










Installed OEM Interior LEDS from Phillips. They don't replace the glovebox light but I think ill install an oem footwell light there once I complete the footwell lights from the Audi R8 soon.










This is what the rear radar sensors/modules look like with part #:










Not sure if I should get these oem chrome mirror caps from the alltrack or paint the ones i got to Black Oak Metallic.. 












------------------


Otherwise: Im looking at these euro headlights (Image below) Im wondering what else is different other wise than e-code. Are they glass like the old mk4's? The blinker is a cooler smoke color instead of orange:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jerseyjim0 said:


> Got OEM Euro Electric Folding, Auto Dimming/Aspherical (Driver Only) And Side Assist Plus. (Got the wiring harness coming soon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool retrofit. I have been enjoying my mirrors for month already.

I have same mirrors as you but i didnt go with blind spot ones. BTW you can get right aspherical mirror from ebay.uk  right hand side drive CC's


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jerseyjim0 said:


> Got OEM Euro Electric Folding, Auto Dimming/Aspherical (Driver Only) And Side Assist Plus. (Got the wiring harness coming soon)


Any links to the lights you bought?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jerseyjim0 said:


> Got OEM Euro Electric Folding, Auto Dimming/Aspherical (Driver Only) And Side Assist Plus. (Got the wiring harness coming soon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet retrofits my friend!


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

USA lights


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

*Yesterday*

This:









And then this:


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh man, that really sucks. How did you like those Hankooks before the sidewall puncture?


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Oh man, that really sucks. How did you like those Hankooks before the sidewall puncture?


I don't have any complaints. I don't do a lot of tight/fast cornering, but they they have good wet/dry traction. Pretty quiet and comfortable ride too. They're Hankook S1 Noble 2s.

The tires only have about 1000 miles on them. VW road hazard should replace the tire for free.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

So yesterday was a busy day for me. Changed the oil, filters and gave it a proper detail.




































(yea, I missed a spot)


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, your filter looks as bad as mine. Changed out my cabin air filter, installed new horn (chirp mod) and a nice wash/wax. (Please ignore the unattractive house in the background.)











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

daNinja said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Woooooow i don't think you can fix this. :-(





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

daNinja said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an aweful piercing!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Today I got moar high. Had enough of NJ roads and took my Koni coilovers off. Put my stock suspension back in for now. Will be selling my Koni coilovers with 034 mounts soon. Looking to get $750. About a month old, 1000 miles on them. Just can't justify having coilovers/being low when I have to spin them all the way up thanks to Nj roads. Message me any offers. Will have pics and post in classifieds once I clean them up a bit. I need to move...


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Got my broken black piece on the trunk replacement for metals.

The broken plastic pieces.









Clean adhesive residue and dirt.









The new oem metal.









Ready. Hope these are pretty well.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Whoa. Want.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Today I got moar high. Had enough of NJ roads and took my Koni coilovers off. Put my stock suspension back in for now. Will be selling my Koni coilovers with 034 mounts soon. Looking to get $750. About a month old, 1000 miles on them. Just can't justify having coilovers/being low when I have to spin them all the way up thanks to Nj roads. Message me any offers. Will have pics and post in classifieds once I clean them up a bit. I need to move...


+1 for Monster Truckin' eace::wave:eace:

/bad roads suck


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> +1 for Monster Truckin' eace::wave:eace:
> 
> /bad roads suck


Yeap, just put them up for sale in the classifieds. 

To help soften the blow, I ordered the backup cam and aluminum dead pedal.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Schippersss said:


> Got my broken black piece on the trunk replacement for metals.
> 
> The broken plastic pieces.
> 
> ...


Did the Dealer replace the part without a charge or did you have to buy it?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Today I got moar high. ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dgarcia211 said:


> Did the Dealer replace the part without a charge or did you have to buy it?


Sweet! Could you be so kind and share the PN? Thanks.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VTECeateR said:


> So yesterday was a busy day for me. Changed the oil, filters and gave it a proper detail.
> 
> (yea, I missed a spot)


LOL

It looks awesome by the way! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Installed straight pipe from cat and installed my DV+. I'm still stock but can notice a difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> Did the Dealer replace the part without a charge or did you have to buy it?


nope, myself. My warranty was over, so it was not a warranty case. apparently it works like in Europe! have it done at a local body shop.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Finally got hoses and catchcan is in.
I used OEM fitting by cutting those hoses out(it does come off) so far not seeing any leaks etc.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

siili said:


> Finally got hoses and catchcan is in.
> I used OEM fitting by cutting those hoses out(it does come off) so far not seeing any leaks etc.


Where exactly do the two hoses go behind the engine? I've never been able to find a diagram or pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trunk ceiling mounted led strip. Plug and play with some wire fishing required. Comes with a 41mm festoon adapter that gets installed right into the OEM light harness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Trunk ceiling mounted led strip. Plug and play with some wire fishing required. Comes with a 41mm festoon adapter that gets installed right into the OEM light harness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where does one purchase such an item?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Where does one purchase such an item?


This specific one is from DeAutoKey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> This specific one is from DeAutoKey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have known! lol Didn't notice it when I ordered the new backup LEDs earlier this week. Those should be in tomorrow. I'll have to put this on my list. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I should have known! lol Didn't notice it when I ordered the new backup LEDs earlier this week. Those should be in tomorrow. I'll have to put this on my list. :thumbup:


Trying to PM you. Mailbox
Full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Trying to PM you. Mailbox
> Full
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I just got the email. I must be getting popular these days.. lol. Try again now, should be good to go.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I should have known! lol Didn't notice it when I ordered the new backup LEDs earlier this week. Those should be in tomorrow. I'll have to put this on my list. :thumbup:


Do you know what number the backup lightbulb is? Is it the H6W?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

My passenger reverse light stays on. I switched all the bulbs cleaned the terminals and I'm still having this problem. If I turn the car off and back on it'll go away until I go back inTo reverse. Any one ever dealt with this? Thanks in advance 😭😭😭


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Do you know what number the backup lightbulb is? Is it the H6W?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


On the 2013+ models it's a 194/921 bulb. I believe the older models have H6W, but not completely sure.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

For MKI CCs, the reverse is BAX9S aka H6W, that's correct.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

daNinja said:


> Where exactly do the two hoses go behind the engine? I've never been able to find a diagram or pic.


if you look at yours, you will see one hose goes from back side of PCV to the intake, that's where each goes.

on mine I added additional port so there is 3. 2 for PCV, 1 for back to intake.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Installed BC Racing coilovers


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Getting her tinted today! Can't wait 👍


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Trunk ceiling mounted led strip. Plug and play with some wire fishing required. Comes with a 41mm festoon adapter that gets installed right into the OEM light harness.


Placed my order for this yesterday


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Placed my order for this yesterday


Nice...I'm finalizing a DIY for their site, but it's super easy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Placed my order for this yesterday


The 3m backing on the strip held it up for about an hour. DeAutokeys comment was that it needs to be heated first before applying it. Just an FYI. The version you receive may already have the more advanced adhesive as mine was just a test mule. HOWEVER, as I have shared before and highly recommended, this is the best thing to have in your garage..









I have used this for everything that needed mounting on the cc from emblems to this light strip. I swear by this tape! I peeled the 3m backing on the light strip the applied this tape as well. It's solid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

the brightness....oh so nice.:laugh:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> The 3m backing on the strip held it up for about an hour. DeAutokeys comment was that it needs to be heated first before applying it. Just an FYI. The version you receive may already have the more advanced adhesive as mine was just a test mule. HOWEVER, as I have shared before and highly recommended, this is the best thing to have in your garage..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: thanks for the info.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

30 all around ceramic Llumar tints


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Today I got moar high. Had enough of NJ roads and took my Koni coilovers off. Put my stock suspension back in for now. Will be selling my Koni coilovers with 034 mounts soon. Looking to get $750. About a month old, 1000 miles on them. Just can't justify having coilovers/being low when I have to spin them all the way up thanks to Nj roads. Message me any offers. Will have pics and post in classifieds once I clean them up a bit. I need to move...


Yeah I saw them in the classifieds...that sucks man. 

Sucks they sold too, I would've bought them for $750


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

CChristian said:


> My passenger reverse light stays on. I switched all the bulbs cleaned the terminals and I'm still having this problem. If I turn the car off and back on it'll go away until I go back inTo reverse. Any one ever dealt with this? Thanks in advance 



Check my thread, maybe it could help you 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6867300-Serious-problem-with-lighting-electricity-CC


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah I saw them in the classifieds...that sucks man.
> 
> Sucks they sold too, I would've bought them for $750


It's all good. My new springs and struts should be here in a few hours. I've got new OEM mounts/bearings coming too.

I'll have Eibach Pro-Kit (again) but this time I'll be matching with a full set of Koni STR.T Orange shocks/struts. The drop on the Eibachs was a perfect (for me) 2 finger gap with no reverse rake. That is just enough of a drop to look good/OEM+ style and keep me out of trouble with bad roads.

On the plus side to all of this, I now own an impact gun and can do a full suspension install in a little less than 3 hours. :laugh:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

KOWCC said:


> Trunk ceiling mounted led strip. Plug and play with some wire fishing required. Comes with a 41mm festoon adapter that gets installed right into the OEM light harness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smooth and even lightning inside the boot, really nice mod! I wonder if this kit is available in Europe also or do i have to make it up myself.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Got two new OEM Interlagos wheels on the right side from the injurance company and also fitted four new tyres. Car is lowered with Eibach Pro-Kit but doesnt look like that at all from the picture.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Drove it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S4BiT said:


> Got two new OEM Interlagos wheels on the right side from the injurance company and also fitted four new tyres. Car is lowered with Eibach Pro-Kit but doesnt look like that at all from the picture.


Nice!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Shobhz said:


> 30 all around ceramic Llumar tints



I would strongly suggest never parking on Chicago city streets during a ticketing spree. You'll be slammed with $250 tickets for the tint, and anything else they can get you on.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> I would strongly suggest never parking on Chicago city streets during a ticketing spree. You'll be slammed with $250 tickets for the tint, and anything else they can get you on.


Just go to your favorite optometrist and say the brightness during the day bothers you and you get migraine headaches from constantly wearing sunglasses and he will give you a prescription for window film.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn. 





Eibach prokit + koni Str.t shocks = perfection for NJ roads under $600. Great middle ground between coilovers and stock suspension.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

MikeinNJ said:


> Eibach prokit + koni Str.t shocks = perfection for NJ roads under $600. Great middle ground between coilovers and stock suspension.


Looks good Mike,:thumbup:
I still haven't installed the springs I bought from you. I am debating on getting Koni's as well. I am thinking of going with the FSD's though. At least that is what is on my wish list.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Looks good Mike,:thumbup:
> I still haven't installed the springs I bought from you. I am debating on getting Koni's as well. I am thinking of going with the FSD's though. At least that is what is on my wish list.


The FSD's should be a solid choice. I was tempted as well. Then I thought about yellows but didn't want to be bothered with adjustability again. The STR.Ts, I've heard, are valved at about 80% soft equivalent of the Koni Yellows. Definitely get something though, stock dampers are ok for a little while but it grows old quickly, especially when one of them starts going bad and gets worn out.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mike, I am glad it worked out to your liking. Which strut mounts did you use VW or Audi?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Congrats Mike, I am glad it worked out to your liking. Which strut mounts did you use VW or Audi?


VW OE equivalent. Was $25 ea with the bearing from Europaparts.com.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


>


Looks so sweet man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Added the Whispbar wb700 cargo bow which just came out this week. Shape is ideal for our cars though! Looks killy.👍


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

A friend shot it using just an iphone lol 























19x10 

Front: et 25
Rear: et20


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn.


I have the Pro-Kit with standard suspension, but its the DCC version of it. With the new tyres it feels just as same as the original car, really comfort and not bouncy at all! I`ve read somewhere that with the Pro-Kit the Comfort settings are like Normal and Normal settings are like Sport, but i really dont feel any difference at all. Ofcourse it looks much better now and handles better also, so the Eibach Pro-Kit is the way to go if you like the comfort!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CeexCee said:


> A friend shot it using just an iphone lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude your car looks sweet! Congrats!

Have you thought on buying/installing a US Millwork plate holder? IMO it would look even nicer.


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude your car looks sweet! Congrats!
> 
> Have you thought on buying/installing a US Millwork plate holder? IMO it would look even nicer.





Thanks! 

Do you have a link to where it can be bought? 

I already have a license plate relocator (it's one of those that you can tilt down)


EDIT:: Nevermind, my bestfriend google showed me


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CeexCee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you have a link to where it can be bought?
> 
> ...


LOL... Even though here it is!

http://www.usmillworks.com


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

*All Stock *

Ahh finally clean, smoked the tail lights and debadged 2.0t


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

MrFroggy said:


> Ahh finally clean, smoked the tail lights and debadged 2.0t


ive seen you driving around a couple times!!! :wave:


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

mEed said:


> ive seen you driving around a couple times!!! :wave:


Hehe, honk next time and scream froggy 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbup:

But the exhaust tips look like they poke out a lot though


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> But the exhaust tips look like they poke out a lot though


It's the angle of the pic I guess. The hangars are all in their normal resting position.


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

went for a canyon cruise with my wife and a friend Sunday. 





















(YINYANG... my wife's GTI and my CC)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CeexCee said:


> went for a canyon cruise with my wife and a friend Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics man!

In my case my Wife owns a dark metallic brown CC and I own a CW GTI!


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

*Part number?*



MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please share the part number for the struts you used? I know they aren't sold for CCs but I'm assuming you used the ones for the GTI MK6? Thanks for any info you can provide. Looking to get these put in with my Eibach Pro Kit springs.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

rroman said:


> Can you please share the part number for the struts you used? I know they aren't sold for CCs but I'm assuming you used the ones for the GTI MK6? Thanks for any info you can provide. Looking to get these put in with my Eibach Pro Kit springs.


Yep, same as GTI. Part numbers 8750-1005 (front) & 8050-1006 (rear). Love these.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL... Even though here it is!
> 
> http://www.usmillworks.com


Bro they dont make em for 09-12 CC, I emailed them a while ago.... I have custom made towhook holder that i got off my buddy cz he switched ot x5M.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Bro they dont make em for 09-12 CC, I emailed them a while ago.... I have custom made towhook holder that i got off my buddy cz he switched ot x5M.


Nice you got a good looking solution! I didn't know there wasn't any option from them for the CC...  I bought one of these for my VW Golf MKVI.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would i benefit from this setup even if i have a 2012 R Line? How much of a difference is the stock 2012 CC and the R Line?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Would i benefit from this setup even if i have a 2012 R Line? How much of a difference is the stock 2012 CC and the R Line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sportier suspension setup with decent lower ride height.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yep, same as GTI. Part numbers 8750-1005 (front) & 8050-1006 (rear). Love these.


Cool, thanks for the info and appreciate the feedback.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Sportier suspension setup with decent lower ride height.


There are no differences in suspension on the CC models. The R line has only cosmetic additions. That's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, Is you boot spoiler OEM VW or aftermarket Ebay jobie?




MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today. Koni STR.T shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit. 26" FTG and rides PERFECT. Not bouncy like the prokit was on stock shocks. The STR.T are a perfect match for the Prokit. I wish I had gone this route to begin with, but live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Rowley1 said:


> Hi, Is you boot spoiler OEM VW or aftermarket Ebay jobie?


It is OEM. It was factory ordered/dealer installed. It's listed on my window sticker.


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok thanks, just deciding what to go for as im waiting delivery of my 2014 RLINE. In the UK they want nearly £400, so i was considering getting a replica one off the Bay.

Car looks good by the way!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> There are no differences in suspension on the CC models. The R line has only cosmetic additions. That's it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I must be riding in somes handy work then. I purchased my 2012 R-Line 3 weeks ago with 15,200 on the OD. Put it beside another CC in a parking lot Tuesday and I can see a difference. I will find another this weekend to compare and post pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Rowley1 said:


> Ok thanks, just deciding what to go for as im waiting delivery of my 2014 RLINE. In the UK they want nearly £400, so i was considering getting a replica one off the Bay.
> 
> Car looks good by the way!


I think it was about $400 USD on my window sticker. Still cheaper thanks to the weak USD. Might be better off importing it from US! lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I think it was about $400 USD on my window sticker. Still cheaper thanks to the weak USD. Might be better off importing it from US! lol


It's funny when you get European OEM parts cheaper on the US or Mexico than in Europe... Funny for us and it must suck to you man!


----------



## GermanVW (May 14, 2014)

*Tried to remove the trim*

So i was planning to remove the trim around RCD510 but after all that work i realized that i dosnt have the torx screw driver anyone can help me when can i find one . Not the whole set only one driver.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

GermanVW said:


> So i was planning to remove the trim around RCD510 but after all that work i realized that i dosnt have the torx screw driver anyone can help me when can i find one . Not the whole set only one driver.


A set is not that expensive. If you have a Harbor Freight in your area, you can pick up a set for dirt cheap.
Or go to the local hardware store and pay a little more. There are plenty of uses' for a set on Volkswagens.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Got the exhaust modded finally. Changed out rear mufflers with straight-flow ones and added new tips also. In my opinion those tips suit there like OEM. Sound is just AWESOME! Im waiting a little to see if they are going to get black and dirty from the inside theirselves or do i have to paint them black from there. Some random phone pictures, dont do the justice but at least something.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Fixed nasty curb rash.

Curb rash covering approximately 70% of a rim. Sorry forgot to take closeup picture

Before:


After:


I am very happy with the result since i did this for first time in my life


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Today i blacked out my center chrome pieces of my grille


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

mentos876 said:


> Today i blacked out my center chrome pieces of my grille
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 looks nice, thanks for the idea, didnt know what i could do for cheap and make it look nicer .
Plastidip or no?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Blacking them out is a great idea, ive done it also with PlastiDip. Really easy to take those chrome peaces off from the grill, its much better to PlastiDip them like this.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

S4BiT said:


> Got the exhaust modded finally. Changed out rear mufflers with straight-flow ones and added new tips also. In my opinion those tips suit there like OEM. Sound is just AWESOME! Im waiting a little to see if they are going to get black and dirty from the inside theirselves or do i have to paint them black from there. Some random phone pictures, dont do the justice but at least something.


video! What mufflers you go with?


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Installed a Euro cup, exteneded the MDI cable. 


Installed OEM roof rack with basket and bike tray.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Those mufflers are universal ones, company called Simons, I think you can't get hold on for those in US. Tips are also from the same manufacturer, great quality things with decent prices. I will try and get a video next weekend when I'm going to run a one mile challenge.


----------



## passatsucher (May 2, 2014)

mentos876 said:


> Today i blacked out my center chrome pieces of my grille
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did it a few days ago. I used glossy foil to black them out. It was easy to clip them off, so i could do it really easy. Last week i added a R-Line-Badge from the Touran and this is it!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Couple more shots with the new exhaust pipes, im really satisfied with the result.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Couple more shots with the new exhaust pipes, im really satisfied with the result.



They go with the car very well. Great job


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Couple more shots with the new exhaust pipes, im really satisfied with the result.


Looks great. Do you have the make and part number for the muffler and tips?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GermanVW said:


> So i was planning to remove the trim around RCD510 but after all that work i realized that i dosnt have the torx screw driver anyone can help me when can i find one . Not the whole set only one driver.


Buy a whole set (5 or 6)... later, you will be thankful that you did!


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

S4BiT said:


> Couple more shots with the new exhaust pipes, im really satisfied with the result.


Love the subtle additions to you car, quality!:thumbup:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Looks great. Do you have the make and part number for the muffler and tips?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


As ive told, i dont think that you can get hold of them in US. But here are the part numbers of those Simons exhaust parts:
muffler U355124
exhaust tip left U23630L
exhaust tip right U23630R

Found some UK website selling them (I bought them from Estonia)
https://www.jetex.co.uk/jetexstore/index.php?_a=product&product_id=195
https://www.jetex.co.uk/jetexstore/index.php?_a=product&product_id=194
https://www.jetex.co.uk/jetexstore/index.php?_a=product&product_id=86


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Its going down 2day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Its going down 2day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking setup, now we are waiting on V3.1!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Attempted to teach my daughter how to drive last night in a parking lot. She smacked a curb and went over it before I could stop her. We were going about 5-10 mph. Fortunately, there doesn't seem to be much damage. I think the tires are okay, and I think the wheels are alright too. Fortunately, the curb was curved and mostly parallel to our direction of travel, so it only hit the left side wheels. Unfortunately, the curb was high enough to scrape the plastic at the bottom of the left side rocker panel pretty severely. Not a big deal, but it sucks to know it's damaged. Ugh. I wonder if I can get the R line rocker panels in Fortana red!


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

*Odp: What did you do today to your CC ?*



passatsucher said:


> I did it a few days ago. I used glossy foil to black them out. It was easy to clip them off, so i could do it really easy. Last week i added a R-Line-Badge from the Touran and this is ...]


Nice looking rims. What size of a rim and tire it is?


----------



## passatsucher (May 2, 2014)

x_minime_x said:


> Nice looking rims. What size of a rim and tire it is?


These are 8x19 inch, ET 41 and the tire is 235/35x19. The rims are OEM VW, called Talladega. They are R-Line configuration on the VW Scirocco. You can also get them with ET 50 for Golf R-Line. The new 2013 CC also have them in the configurator.

Edit:
I searched for the partnumber, here it is:
1K8 601 025 G (88Z is for brillantchrom)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Its going down 2day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Which rotors are those?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Very nice! Which rotors are those?


They look like Adam's Rotors, but I'm not 100% sure they're that brand


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Very nice! Which rotors are those?





BETOGLI said:


> They look like Adam's Rotors, but I'm not 100% sure they're that brand



Beto, ur correct they are Adams!

Saturday went well, got brakes n pads on n dsg stg2 tune

































Doing SS lines next week!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Beto, ur correct they are Adams!
> 
> Saturday went well, got brakes n pads on n dsg stg2 tune
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man! Congrats! I love the golden calipers with Volkswagen lettering on it! Which pads did you go with?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet man! Congrats! I love the golden calipers with Volkswagen lettering on it! Which pads did you go with?


Thnx bro 

I went w carbotech pads....

Doing projector fogs today and putting these glossblack grills in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx bro
> 
> I went w carbotech pads....
> 
> ...


Sweet man!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering if our cars had projector dogs available


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I took her out for an enthusiastic spin. It has been a while since I drove her pretty enthusiastically. I am usually just driving back and forth to work which is boring or I am always rushing to get there so I dont get to drive her just to drive her.


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Over the weekend I hardwired my Valentine One w/ concealed display and Itronics ITB-100HD dash cam. Also tried out Chemical Guys Blacklight on the hood and roof...stuff is awesome. Pictures from my crappy Galaxy S3 don't do it justice.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Last night:
Projector fogs, piano black fog grills, piano black mirror covers, new puddle lights! Pretty productive evening 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahmut46 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Rline and talladega.*


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my RVC installed. Amazing deal for $280 from Aliexpress. Installed in a bit over 2 hours total.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

mahmut46 said:


> http://s965.photobucket.com/user/mahmuttabak3446/media/20140609_174814_resized_zpsea8df98a.jpg.html




I want these wheels!


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

*window spoiler*

Put this bad boy on today what do you guys think?


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

Can't tell too distracted by the powder blue!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

kevscc said:


> Put this bad boy on today what do you guys think?


Nice. Where did you cop the roof spoiler?


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

Installed the clear LED turn signal/ DRL units.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Plain old 13 Sport lowered on Eibach Prokit and Koni Str.t. Car handles great now. Sitting at 26in from the ground. For someone driving to and from work and doing day care pickup this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

munnarg said:


> Nice. Where did you cop the roof spoiler?


 from ebay $80 the company will color match too


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

-added a magnaflow cat back
-switched to unitronic intake from p flo
-changed w/m nozzle for larger (testing it for timing pull on my tunes)
-also died and went to methanol and race fuel heaven. Got myself a 55 gal drum. 


I know I did more I just can't recall.

magnaflow on my billy boat 200 cell dp is pretty much spot on to what I wanted (slightly deeper at idle, silent when moving slow, and banshee when full throttle.
unitronic intake is great, I like the metal rear piece. The front J hose- filter to MAF didn't fit 100% spot on but with some trimming it fit better. Their hose clamps were a different style depending on the section of the intake (which shouldn;t be) but other than that I can't gripe at all.
I will post pics with the new wheels as soon as they are on. I am getting more TPMS sensors and new wheel bolts delivered and they took longer than expected. Maybe by Monday I will have all of it together.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh boy


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Last night:
> Projector fogs, piano black fog grills, piano black mirror covers, new puddle lights! Pretty productive evening
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty awesome work man! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

sk8too said:


> Oh boy


Ooooooo which are those? They only make one 19" design and a few 18". Whatever you got I am sure it will look good. Looking forward to seeing these one.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

S WORD said:


> -added a magnaflow cat back
> -switched to unitronic intake from p flo
> -changed w/m nozzle for larger (testing it for timing pull on my tunes)
> -also died and went to methanol and race fuel heaven. Got myself a 55 gal drum.
> ...


Nice! :thumbup: I'm scarred to ask....but how much was that drum of fuel?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

S WORD said:


> Ooooooo which are those? They only make one 19" design and a few 18". Whatever you got I am sure it will look good. Looking forward to seeing these one.


I'll post some pics soon. Gotta wash it up and stuff. And I need a 15mm spacer for the front I think.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

A couple things went down today the rest of my sticker bomb emblem inserts came in and the car got lowered


:laugh:


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, my tire that impacted the curb was leaking ever so slowly, so I swapped it for the full size spare and rotated the tires while I was at it. Note to self: invest in a proper jack and some jack stands.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Passatryde said:


> Nice! :thumbup: I'm scarred to ask....but how much was that drum of fuel?


Luckily it is methanol and not race fuel. Though per gallon here they price about the same. Not a huge price break from the 5 gallon containers either. The methanol will go a lot further than the race fuel.
I go through about 1 gallon a week of methanol. so instead of heading down to the shop monthly I can just go once a year.

I have 100 octane at the pump that is about 1/2 mile from my house so no need for me to buy race fuel by can. The cost is about the same. And I don't really want all that fuel stored at my home.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> I have 100 octane at the pump that is about 1/2 mile from my house so no need for me to buy race fuel by can. The cost is about the same. And I don't really want all that fuel stored at my home.


Lucky you!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Washed the car and installed new LED bulbs for DRLs, looks so much better than stock yellow ones.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Washed the car and installed new LED bulbs for DRLs, looks so much better than stock yellow ones.


they didn't throw an error code? If so where did you get them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Guest2320 said:


> they didn't throw an error code? If so where did you get them if you don't mind me asking?


I was hoping that they don't do that but it's still throwing error codes. Got them from eBay, at least they look really nice and bright. At least I know now that there isn't any type of bulbs for CC DRLs that's not giving you a code.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

kevscc said:


> Put this bad boy on today what do you guys think?


Looks good, contemplating one myself after I get my kit later this year


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my Spulen Street Density Dogbone insert installed today and took her for a spin, nice difference. I also installed a new alternator on my wife's Mercedes C230 and washed both


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> I was hoping that they don't do that but it's still throwing error codes. Got them from eBay, at least they look really nice and bright. At least I know now that there isn't any type of bulbs for CC DRLs that's not giving you a code.


I agree that there are not any LED DRL running light bulbs that does not throw the error codes on the CC. 

I have tried three different sets of DRL LED light bulbs that are listed as error-free ,and still get the light error in my CC. 

My last set that I settled with are bright white Cree LED bulbs that shines like the OEM LED DRL bulbs that are on the newer cars. 

I think you may have bulbs just like my second set of bulbs that gave my DRL lights a bluish-white color, which I like as well even though they are not bright enough to use at night. However, the bright white Cree LEDs are bright enough so that my DRL can be used as dim headlights at night. Now, i just switch my light switch to the DRL position when I come home late at night and it gives enough light to drive in my subdivision without waking anyone in the neighborhood.

Cree LEDs are very bright for their size and wattage, now if I can find some Cree LED bulbs that will work on the CC without throwing a code that will be great.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Installed the euro cupholders in my 2014 VR6 exec

Saved 400$ that the dealership wanted to charge me for labor

No major scratches

3 hrs start to finish with a few screw ups and frustrations. Could have done it in 2 now I think

Ended up with 2 extra screws and a little bracket but it was worth it!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Marvin75841 said:


> Installed the euro cupholders in my 2014 VR6 exec
> 
> Saved 400$ that the dealership wanted to charge me for labor
> 
> ...


It looks great man! I'm so jelly you do get the 4Motion as an option for the V6!


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks great man! I'm so jelly you do get the 4Motion as an option for the V6!


4-mo is why I got the VR-6. Completely changes the drive qualities. Adding a EvoMS intake tomorrow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a quicky :wave:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Was driving a mile yesterday with the best of 223km/h (first attempt was 220km/h with more wind). I am satisfied as my friends CC with the same spec was 4km/h slower, so its showing that my car is running right. Trying to clean the intake from carbon buildup and go to the mile again in the end of summer. Lets see if there are some power gains after cleaning it. Some bad quality phone pictures, will post some better ones up if i get them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> I was hoping that they don't do that but it's still throwing error codes. Got them from eBay, at least they look really nice and bright. At least I know now that there isn't any type of bulbs for CC DRLs that's not giving you a code.


I am the CC tester form DeAutoKey. Every bulb on my car has been replaced with a DeAutoKey LED. I have no codes. Plus i have a Lux Limited trim, which means a Hi-line light module that is extra sensitive to LED bulbs. Currently the last set of bulbs I am testing for them is the DRL (1156). We are on our 10th set so far and still getting codes. The MK6 set they sent me was the brightest, and ran for about 10 minutes with no code, then it came on. I told them to take the mK6 bulb and beef up the resistors. They are currently working on that, plus looking for additional options!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I am the CC tester form DeAutoKey. Every bulb on my car has been replaced with a DeAutoKey LED. I have no codes. Plus i have a Lux Limited trim, which means a Hi-line light module that is extra sensitive to LED bulbs. Currently the last set of bulbs I am testing for them is the DRL (1156). We are on our 10th set so far and still getting codes. The MK6 set they sent me was the brightest, and ran for about 10 minutes with no code, then it came on. I told them to take the mK6 bulb and beef up the resistors. They are currently working on that, plus looking for additional options!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of your bulbs are not error free if the 1156 bulbs(DRL) give you errors, like everyone else that has tried to change them it seems. 

However, I am interested in the research that DeAutoKey is doing in solving the DRL LED bulb errors.

Keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Washed her on Friday and took her out for a small shoot on Saturday. :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ordered a bunch of cosmetic stuff to be installed at a later date during the summer. OEM style rear view flipout camera, OEM footwell lights, full color premium cluster and I'm working on some other retrofit stuff right now.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Washed her on Friday and took her out for a small shoot on Saturday. :beer:


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Have my 1000 mile maintenance at VW today. Would be installing my EvoMS intake however UPS just informed me that they damaged it and don't know yet if I'm going to get a new one or what. Said they'd let me know by Wednesday!!! WTF!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Submited Request for APR 3.1 Soft Upgdate  Cant wait to be tuned AGAIN!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Looks good! :thumbup:


Thanks! Appreciate the help on deciding on tire sizes too.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Marvin75841 said:


> 4-mo is why I got the VR-6. Completely changes the drive qualities. Adding a EvoMS intake tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great Marvin! Congrats!


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Bit more pep and a lot more growl from the VR6 exec

Went to ups and the box was wrecked but all the pieces were fine. Could have sent it back to seller but I wanted it installed!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Marvin75841 said:


> Bit more pep and a lot more growl from the VR6 exec
> 
> Went to ups and the box was wrecked but all the pieces were fine. Could have sent it back to seller but I wanted it installed!!!!!
> 
> ...


It looks amazing man! Congrats!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

11am app at APR hq for this









360/382 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> 11am app at APR hq for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> 11am app at APR hq for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro help me out to move up in the list!!!!


So jelly, its gonna be sick!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Bro help me out to move up in the list!!!!
> 
> 
> So jelly, its gonna be sick!!!
> ...


I will properly test her on my way back 130 miles, now that I have IE valves should be fun. I will try to talk to them about move up your box code after they are done w mine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Bro help me out to move up in the list!!!!
> 
> 
> So jelly, its gonna be sick!!!
> ...












Beautiful day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Had to take my car to the dealer for the dreaded "owl hoot" from the 6 speed trans. Long story short VW is making me cover the expense. I understand a clutch is a wear and tear item...but after talking to the service manager the cause of the problem is the pressure plate which they had a TSB out on. He is claiming that the TSB is for a spring that helps to engage the pressure plate and mine looks "squeaky clean" as he put it which is why they are not covering the part under the certified pre-owned warranty. Now correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't the spring cause the pressure plate to not function properly which would cause the clutch and flywheel to not engage correctly resulting in the "owl hoot". It is crazy to me that VW is still beating around the bush on this when the simple fact is that their transmissions are flawed and as a company they should be doing everything to correct the situation at hand. Sorry for the rant I just hate dealerships and service departments. They always act like you have no mechanical knowledge whatsoever.:banghead:


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Installed a boost gauge and euro-switch.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/40d54815-2b17-49ad-a9b3-484c8c872cdc_zpsc9e9b32a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/40d54815-2b17-49ad-a9b3-484c8c872cdc_zpsc9e9b32a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 40d54815-2b17-49ad-a9b3-484c8c872cdc_zpsc9e9b32a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Streb0708 said:


> Had to take my car to the dealer for the dreaded "owl hoot" from the 6 speed trans. Long story short VW is making me cover the expense. I understand a clutch is a wear and tear item...but after talking to the service manager the cause of the problem is the pressure plate which they had a TSB out on. He is claiming that the TSB is for a spring that helps to engage the pressure plate and mine looks "squeaky clean" as he put it which is why they are not covering the part under the certified pre-owned warranty. Now correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't the spring cause the pressure plate to not function properly which would cause the clutch and flywheel to not engage correctly resulting in the "owl hoot". It is crazy to me that VW is still beating around the bush on this when the simple fact is that their transmissions are flawed and as a company they should be doing everything to correct the situation at hand. Sorry for the rant I just hate dealerships and service departments. They always act like you have no mechanical knowledge whatsoever.:banghead:


Call VWoA


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*looks like a hot chick at a wet t-shirt contest! sweet ride*

look like a hot chick at a wet t-shirt contest! sweet ride


notamechanic said:


> Washed her on Friday and took her out for a small shoot on Saturday. :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Streb0708 said:


> Sorry for the rant I just hate dealerships and service departments. They always act like you have no mechanical knowledge whatsoever.:banghead:


And also they act as if was their money involved in this matter! If I it's a common quality problem it should be fully covered by VWoA IMO.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

fablowe01 said:


> look like a hot chick at a wet t-shirt contest! sweet ride


LOL


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

What I did for my CC was sell my entire big turbo set up off the R. Consequently I was able to give Gabe at Bluewater the go ahead to start ordering all the parts for the 4-motion conversion. And I like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Forgot to post up yesterday. I installed some stainless steel brake lines and did a flush on the brake system. Despite 40k miles the oem stuff that was in it was still a nice amber/golden color. Either way slapped on the new lines and filled up the system and man it feels so much better then before. After that I came home and ordered some front rotors from brakeperformance.com and i'm hoping they come soon. Now I just have to make a decision on pads.


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

Met up with a buddy and gave our babies a wash


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

great Scott!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Photo shoot name: Good Bye 3SDMs 



















Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Photo shoot name: Good Bye 3SDMs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Mantvis!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

WYOCC said:


> Met up with a buddy and gave our babies a wash


Beautiful cars! DeLorean aren't common cars at all!


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Beautiful cars! DeLorean aren't common cars at all!


Thanks Guys! It is very fun getting to drive around with him lol the looks we get are quite interesting. First its OOOH DeLorean! Then OOOH...Oh wait thats a vw!! What??? lol :laugh:


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sk8too- I already called them and they said the same thing the dealership said...I'm gonna try calling the dealership I bought it from and see what they say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

The insides of parts of my tail lights were getting scratches......










So I fixed them!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Got some K04 V3.1 lovin' today at USP Motorsports.

Was a freekin parking lot on the turnpike and too much damn rain so I didn't have an opportunity to get on it too much.

Even with Unitronic DSG stage II, she seems to be shifting a bit rougher than with V3.0.

Only about a 70 mile trip and all highway. More to follow... weather permitting.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Got some K04 V3.1 lovin' today at USP Motorsports.
> 
> Was a freekin parking lot on the turnpike and too much damn rain so I didn't have an opportunity to get on it too much.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosag012 (Aug 20, 2013)

Turned DRL off!  buying HID kit now.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

carlosag012 said:


> Turned DRL off!  buying HID kit now.


Glad you got that handled.

As hard as I try I just don;t understand this forums obsession with lighting changes, however I do love the real HIDs or xenons whatever the hell they are.
So I wish you luck on getting those in. Post up when done!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

S WORD said:


> As hard as I try I just don;t understand this forums obsession with lighting changes, however I do love the real HIDs or xenons whatever the hell they are.


X2!!! It looks soooo bad putting HIDs in a non-projector headlight.


----------



## carlosag012 (Aug 20, 2013)

sk8too said:


> X2!!! It looks soooo bad putting HIDs in a non-projector headlight.



Well, not everyone has the same taste, I just don't like the look and the low intensity of the halogen bulbs.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

*trim update*

I bought some dark walnut 3m wrap an decided to pep up the cc's interior a little so here it is just a small sample I mean really small what do you guys think?


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

^^^ I like it KevCC. I think it's going to look great with the black interior. It will make the cabin be more eye appealing. As a tip when doing the install look before you apply the vinyl. The pattern is directional so make sure you lay it all facing the same way. I got everything done correct except the very last piece I did. My back passenger side door trim the vinyl is going the wrong way. At this point I don't have to look at it so it's going to stay.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Slammed CC said:


> ^^^ I like it KevCC. I think it's going to look great with the black interior. It will make the cabin be more eye appealing. As a tip when doing the install look before you apply the vinyl. The pattern is directional so make sure you lay it all facing the same way. I got everything done correct except the very last piece I did. My back passenger side door trim the vinyl is going the wrong way. At this point I don't have to look at it so it's going to stay.


Lol I know I actually have to re order some because they sent the grain going the 12" side versus the 4ft side so I can only do the center stuff :facepalm:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> ^^^ I like it KevCC. I think it's going to look great with the black interior. It will make the cabin be more eye appealing.


+1


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Dropped off the CC today to get the check air bag light fixed, the random horn honk on right turns fixed, rear trim above trunk replaced and DSG inspected again. Finally the service manger drove in my car. He was shocked when he put the car in park and he could feel and hear the transmission bang through all the gears. He just looked and said, " that's definitely not right". They gave me a rental since it should all be under warranty with the MPP. 

This might take awhile but hopefully it will all be 100% when I get it back.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

3SDMs are gone, had to put stock wheels on while waiting for new wheels.



















Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

10,000 mile service complete!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Care Package arrived!!!


Shoutout to @KOWCC


:wave:


----------



## LeonVFB (Apr 19, 2013)

Have a set of new summer tires for sale if anyone is interested. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Potenza-Summer-Tires&p=85790637#post85790637


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

This is about as far as I can go until I order a larger sheet that has the grain going the right way lol


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

kevscc said:


> This is about as far as I can go until I order a larger sheet that has the grain going the right way lol


Looks great! I like the matte finish. Looks very Swedish OEM (Volvo-ey). :thumbup:


----------



## AllenBJr30 (Jul 20, 2013)

*What I did today*

Finally received my S5 style LED headlights. Opened the box and was quickly discouraged. Watched as my wife curb check my brand new Lexani CSS 16


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

WYOCC said:


> Thanks Guys! It is very fun getting to drive around with him lol the looks we get are quite interesting. First its OOOH DeLorean! Then OOOH...Oh wait thats a vw!! What??? lol :laugh:


I get that "that's a Volkswagen" comment/question all the time. People either say they have never seen the car before, never heard of it and at times I get the occasional "your a liar, that's not a Volkswagen". I just smile and laugh. I do tend to get many comments in my CC. I thought I got a lot of comments in my MKII, but the CC definitely gets more comments than the MKII.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

MikeinNJ said:


> Looks great! I like the matte finish. Looks very Swedish OEM (Volvo-ey). :thumbup:


thanks, as for the Swedish look I have no clue about that I just wanted that sporty luxury look and I miss the wood grain in my audi


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

kevscc said:


> thanks, as for the Swedish look I have no clue about that I just wanted that sporty luxury look and I miss the wood grain in my audi


Kinda like this:



















The matte finish looks great. So much better than those cheesy high gloss ebay dash kit stickers.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> I am the CC tester form DeAutoKey. Every bulb on my car has been replaced with a DeAutoKey LED. I have no codes. Plus i have a Lux Limited trim, which means a Hi-line light module that is extra sensitive to LED bulbs. Currently the last set of bulbs I am testing for them is the DRL (1156). We are on our 10th set so far and still getting codes. The MK6 set they sent me was the brightest, and ran for about 10 minutes with no code, then it came on. I told them to take the mK6 bulb and beef up the resistors. They are currently working on that, plus looking for additional options!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll never purchase any bulbs from them ever again and will never recommend them to any other person either. They way they handled my correspondence regarding warranty replacement bulbs was ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that they accused me of purposely trying to break bulbs to get news ones and also accused me of trying to steal from them/cheat them out of money.

I expected more from them, especially since I was working with them to start testing on newer Cadillacs and Lincolns.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

MikeinNJ said:


> Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that light color wood looks sweet I may need to reconsider my choice of dark


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

MikeinNJ said:


> Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that light color wood looks sweet I may need to reconsider my choice of dark


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I get that "that's a Volkswagen" comment/question all the time. People either say they have never seen the car before, never heard of it and at times I get the occasional "your a liar, that's not a Volkswagen". I just smile and laugh. I do tend to get many comments in my CC. I thought I got a lot of comments in my MKII, but the CC definitely gets more comments than the MKII.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It is quite the conversation starter lol Especially since I am one of three in my whole home town, where most vehicles sport flat beds and giant bumpers.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> 3SDMs are gone, had to put stock wheels on while waiting for new wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig the purple/pink! i've wanted to do it to all the chrome parts of the car but with a chrome pink/purple (trim, turns tinted purple/pink, and chrome trim on my wheels.)


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Are you going to do the other part around the shifter?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I finally decided to take the plunge and try the APR Stage II DSG software and OMG!

I was previously running Unitronic Stage II DSG software and it was slamming into gears, driving me crazy ever since I put the K04 on the car. Unitronic came after the K04 trying to resolve the erratic shifting.

It's a different car! It shifts so smoothly (in DRIVE) through all of the gears. It shifts quickly and is spot on. I'm a happy camper. FINALLY :laugh:

If you've been on the fence about spending the $600 bones. I'm here to tell you it's worth every $.

Between APR K04 v3.1 and the APR DSG Stage II, the car runs perfectly, no hesitation, no valve float, the power is screamin! Sweet Baby Jesus!


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Slammed CC said:


> Are you going to do the other part around the shifter?


No it will stay like that because the trim around the vents, the clock and several other parts are that color if not close to it.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Tried to record cars new exhaust sound but its still some crap video with the phone. Better one next time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR6pvp90GXs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Gave the CC some love over the last couple weeks.

Full detailing inside and out. Clay, buff with finish cut, 2 coats of wax.

Finally bought new tires for the Karts that haven't been used in 2 years. Tires mounted, wheels cleaned and waxed, found my 13mm H&R spacers and put the wheels on.

Installed Euro switch.

Installed and wired OEM fogs with yellow Lamin-X.

Bought Vag-Com and turned off DRLs.

After seeing the beating that the rockers have taken in 24K miles, I reinstalled the splash guards. I should have never removed them. (not pictured)





































-Eli


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Adjusted my front coils to 24" FTG a nd painted my brake calipers silver. So much cleaner than before and the ride height is perfect IMO. 

24" FTG in the front with a 30 series tire and 25" rear with a 35 series tire. Not as low as I would normally like but she sits perfect.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Received my DeAutoKey license plate LEDs

Guess which one is eBay LED and which one is DeAutoKey




























Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

kevscc said:


> No it will stay like that because the trim around the vents, the clock and several other parts are that color if not close to it.



Not the silver part, the black part with the buttons?


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Slammed CC said:


> Not the silver part, the black part with the buttons?


No itll stay black


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> painted my brake calipers silver


good call :thumbup:

Going to Euro Hangar?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> good call :thumbup:
> 
> Going to Euro Hangar?


Yes sir, and yourself?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my new rotors today. Also ordered some EBC red stuff front pads. We'll see if there any real changes in braking next week once I get these on and if so it's time for the backs!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Got my new rotors today. Also ordered some EBC red stuff front pads. We'll see if there any real changes in braking next week once I get these on and if so it's time for the backs!


Nice! If you don't have them already it would be a good time to install some aftermarket brake lines IMO!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice! If you don't have them already it would be a good time to install some aftermarket brake lines IMO!


Had a shop do some ecs lines and fluid flush last week. Very much an improvement overall for peddle feel.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

got my OEM HIDs and GTD wheel finished up :thumbup:


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

blue bags said:


> got my OEM HIDs and GTD wheel finished up :thumbup:


Details on where you got your wheel and price?

Looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Had a shop do some ecs lines and fluid flush last week. Very much an improvement overall for peddle feel.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

blue bags said:


> got my OEM HIDs and GTD wheel finished up :thumbup:


Looks pretty nice man! Where did you sourced your Bi-Xenon headlights from?


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Had a custom 2.5" stainless catback installed on Saturday.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

AWolfgang said:


> Had a custom 2.5" stainless catback installed on Saturday.
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg"/></a>


Looks damn nice! That's exactly what i was thinking of doing. Would you mind pm ing me details like price and type of tips


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Yes sir, and yourself?


Was planning on it, but anybody I know seems to be flaking out on going & I suddenly have a bunch of crap popping up this weekend too, of course.

But I still wanna go

You going out there Friday or Saturday?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AWolfgang said:


> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg"/></a>


Looks perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks perfect :thumbup:


+1


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I added a couple chrome and black carbon fiber accented metal VIP badges on the CC for a little personal touch to the ride.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> Had a custom 2.5" stainless catback installed on Saturday.
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 25a26920-abe5-4255-a7ab-10e7e4e348b2_zpsfa503d21.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo c8ca793f-c4ab-43e0-9ee6-0341e51313c2_zps07e0ac87.jpg"/></a>



Looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Heading out to pick up my CC from the dealership. It took 6 days to replace clock spring in steering column and the small trim below the back window. I got a loner from them while they were doing the work. As I take my daughter to camp today she points out where someone must have hit my rental while I was at work last night. AWESOME!!

I'm glad I paid the $20 for the extra coverage. I wonder how many issues this will cause when dropping off my car?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Slammed CC said:


> Heading out to pick up my CC from the dealership. It took 6 days to replace clock spring in steering column and the small trim below the back window. I got a loner from them while they were doing the work. As I take my daughter to camp today she points out where someone must have hit my rental while I was at work last night. AWESOME!!
> 
> I'm glad I paid the $20 for the extra coverage. I wonder how many issues this will cause when dropping off my car?


You paid for the coverage, they likely wont care. They will just note it on the vehicle record for future rentals. I've rented dinged up/scratched and dented cars before. I bring it to their attention, and most of the time they're like 'oh yeah, we have that on record. no worries', just make sure its noted on the slip at time of pickup.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

MikeinNJ said:


> Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS!!! Fully agree that is an awesome look. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks like ikea designed the interior....


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

sk8too said:


> It looks like *kevscc*designed the interior....


I corrected that for you:laugh:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

sk8too said:


> It looks like ikea designed the interior....


Since Volvo and Ikea are both Swedish designed, you are not too far off


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

3 hours well worth it!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

chillybone said:


> 3 hours well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Why did it take three hours to install the sill plates?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

I also installed led foot lights and wired it all very nice. Wiring it to the fuse box and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Took awhile and to be honest I hardest part was taking out the glove box without scratching the top of it. Wanted this to be a damage free project for once haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Napier (Sep 26, 2010)

I read the check engine code that come on yesterday:
P2015

Looks like I will be at the dealer Friday getting it fixed under warranty.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

chillybone said:


> I also installed led foot lights and wired it all very nice. Wiring it to the fuse box and such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice :thumbup: but why did you wire to your fuse box? I was under impression there are available pins for everything.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Where did you find those?! I looked around everywhere a while back and found no trace. Only part numbers with insanely high list prices...


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Very nice :thumbup: but why did you wire to your fuse box? I was under impression there are available pins for everything.


Yes I wired them to the plug for the fuse box sorry. It was wired oe style using the correct pins and coding as well. I should of been more specific I was excited and tired last night just wanted to get a quick pic and description up last night then pass out


I actually broke Down and bought them from Vw full list I heard they were the last set before it went obsolete forever so I had to swoop em. 

I couldn't find them at all so I figured it was dealer or never 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

chillybone said:


> I also installed led foot lights and wired it all very nice. Wiring it to the fuse box and such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see!!! I did not notice that the letters were lit. Very nice touch!!! 5 star!!!

Where did you buy the illuminated sill plates?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm going OEM+ mental over here. Just ordered the shifter surround button panels from over seas and my wait will be drum roll please.......... 90 friggen days, LOL!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just purchased a cts turbo intake. 14 r line. Would I have any issues winning this with no tune for a few weeks until I am able and free to get the time done. Thanks


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just purchased a cts turbo intake. 14 r line. Would I have any issues winning this with no tune for a few weeks until I am able and free to get the time done. Thanks


Nope, intakes shouldn't give you any issues without a tune.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> I see!!! I did not notice that the letters were lit. Very nice touch!!! 5 star!!!
> 
> Where did you buy the illuminated sill plates?


I bought them at the dealership


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

where are you located?
any information on part numbers for these door sills?



chillybone said:


> I bought them at the dealership
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Received my DeAutoKey license plate LEDs
> 
> Guess which one is eBay LED and which one is DeAutoKey
> 
> ...


Ok, which is which? lol.

I need this!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

chillybone said:


> 3 hours well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those illuminated door seals looks so sweet! Congrats!

Where did you sources them from? Any DIY for the install?

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

505 miles first tank on V3.1...not to bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Those illuminated door seals looks so sweet! Congrats!
> 
> Where did you sources them from? Any DIY for the install?
> 
> ...


Bought them straight from Vw I'll post the part numbers when I get to work. I'll post the connectors also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I found this for those of you who are interested in those door sills.



Nikos_GR said:


> Ok, I found the part numbers...
> 
> 3C8 853 369 4P7 left door sill.
> 3C8 853 370 4P7 right door sill.
> ...


Here is the thread as well.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5582083-Illuminated-door-sills&p=75902236&viewfull=1#post75902236


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I found this for those of you who are interested in those door sills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is the exact reference I used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

There has to be a dealership that still carries these! Shut up and take my money VW!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

GlowinPassat said:


> There has to be a dealership that still carries these! Shut up and take my money VW!


I can get 1- 3C8 853 369 4P7 but the other side is obsolete and nobody has it.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> I can get 1- 3C8 853 369 4P7 but the other side is obsolete and nobody has it.


That's why I bought them. They were the last pair in we can get. I work for Vw so when I saw there was one set I jumped on it right away lol. There is one side left the other side I bought the last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Capncrnch said:


> I can get 1- 3C8 853 369 4P7 but the other side is obsolete and nobody has it.


another problem is the price...
how much is it?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Seems they can be found on Deutscheauoparts.com.

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/view/3C8-853-370--4P7/68856


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> 505 miles first tank on V3.1...not to bad...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2




how you like that 3.1? 

my box# is still not done..


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

wow  $365 for one side?
it's much expensive than pre-painted side skirts... lol




munnarg said:


> Seems they can be found on Deutscheauoparts.com.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/view/3C8-853-370--4P7/68856


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> how you like that 3.1?
> 
> my box# is still not done..


Mine is done, but can't get away from work... probably gonna be a couple weeks cause its a dealer and no weekend hours.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Mine is done, but can't get away from work... probably gonna be a couple weeks cause its a dealer and no weekend hours.


Just call off Sick and get it done


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

akipal said:


> wow  $365 for one side?
> it's much expensive than pre-painted side skirts... lol



but my man they are the sexiest sill plates across the land.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Mine is done, but can't get away from work... probably gonna be a couple weeks cause its a dealer and no weekend hours.


Finally yours is done, I'm gonna write a compete review when I have a minute, working like crazy. Is a huge difference in throttle input and power delivery, like everyone else say is smoother and refined. Is building boost quickly, after 4k rpm she's SCREAMING like never before. She's way faster w less effort, much easy to get in triple digit speed, even more fun to drive that before. No wheel spin just raw power going down. Best tune APR come up imo, fuel consumption is also better, she's smell different, power is totally addictive. I hope for Stero1D that his box code will be ready soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenBJr30 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was curious where you purchased your R-Line tail lights? Are they after market or did you get them at the dealership. I have a 2010 CC Sport and have been looking to do the same, with little success locating the tailights. Thanks for you feedback and assistance.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^I got my R line taillights from a dealership

Installed a downpipe, so im straight piped right now... after 6 hrs of having a dp in i got a ticket for the exhaust being too loud -.-

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that interior in my C30, it was always getting attention form people. The dash in the C30 is the same as the S40/V50


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I sold my cc today.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

valkswagen said:


> I sold my cc today.




What are you going to go with by now?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed my DSG software for the APR one today, feels a lot different (read better) now. I still have to test it a little bit more but if its alright then its staying there for shure.


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

*Trailing*


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

DeAutoKey Rear LED's.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ Nice :thumbup:. Make sure you turn off cold diagnosis in VCDS so they last much longer.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Seems they can be found on Deutscheauoparts.com.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/view/3C8-853-370--4P7/68856


Before you order, check with them first. Sometime sites show things that may/may not be available. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Finally yours is done, I'm gonna write a compete review when I have a minute, working like crazy. Is a huge difference in throttle input and power delivery, like everyone else say is smoother and refined. Is building boost quickly, after 4k rpm she's SCREAMING like never before. She's way faster w less effort, much easy to get in triple digit speed, even more fun to drive that before. No wheel spin just raw power going down. Best tune APR come up imo, fuel consumption is also better, she's smell different, power is totally addictive. I hope for Stero1D that his box code will be ready soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Just got an email ))








Fml again cz dealer booked this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Just call off Sick and get it done


I know! Have an appointment for 7/11. That is the soonest I could work it


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Just got an email ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAY, Happy for you finally, I'm looking at one step colder plugs...to much boost up on top!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I know! Have an appointment for 7/11. That is the soonest I could work it


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I know! Have an appointment for 7/11. That is the soonest I could work it





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I know! Have an appointment for 7/11. That is the soonest I could work it


Nice, Im going to get my work schedule for next week sometime soon, so can book time at the shop.


airmax1 said:


> YEAY, Happy for you finally, I'm looking at one step colder plugs...to much boost up on top!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


which ones are those? I run ones that APR suggested for ko4 previously.... NKG ones


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Nice, Im going to get my work schedule for next week sometime soon, so can book time at the shop.
> 
> 
> which ones are those? I run ones that APR suggested for ko4 previously.... NKG ones















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Its been a while. but if you guys check out my thread, theres more info... Car got a new motor and a new clutch. also my wheels have been put on and every things pretty much dialed in. I vinyl wrapped my turn signals and the grill.. loving the look so far. 

BrandonAG1 by OpenCircleMedia, on Flickr

BrandonAG2 by OpenCircleMedia, on Flickr

BrandonAG6 by OpenCircleMedia, on Flickr


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

SkrApUNB said:


> Its been a while. but if you guys check out my thread, theres more info... Car got a new motor and a new clutch. also my wheels have been put on and every things pretty much dialed in. I vinyl wrapped my turn signals and the grill.. loving the look so far.
> 
> BrandonAG1 by OpenCircleMedia, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Very sexy sir i've been eye balling these wheels for a while now.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks man. I'm in love. The wheels are amazing. And we powder coated my center caps to match and give them a little pop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

SkrApUNB what wheels and tires are those?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are AG M590.....I'm guessing they are 19x9.5 all around.

Sweet wheels for sure. They are on my list for sure.


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

added an aFe dry, high-flow, drop-in filter & swiss cheesed the OEM airbox..well not really swissed more like striped vent(?) IDK i cut it good and it looks factory, but WOW what an amazing difference! It sounds and performs like an aftermarket kit all while keeping the OEM look :thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

FLIP KIDD said:


> added an aFe dry, high-flow, drop-in filter & swiss cheesed the OEM airbox..well not really swissed more like striped vent(?) IDK i cut it good and it looks factory, but WOW what an amazing difference! It sounds and performs like an aftermarket kit all while keeping the OEM look :thumbup:


+1 to AFE Dry

I have the same filter installed in my CC with the front air scoop removed from the air-box, and I am pleased with the results even in the 90+ degree summer temps I am having here in GA.


----------



## Inurfaceb (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

finally made an appt for v3.1 ko4 tune.. Friday the 11th


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> finally made an appt for v3.1 ko4 tune.. Friday the 11th


That makes two of us for the 11th! Mine is 9:00AM


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> finally made an appt for v3.1 ko4 tune.. Friday the 11th





jspirate said:


> That makes two of us for the 11th! Mine is 9:00AM


That's sweet Guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

APR intake installed, xenon match headlight and fog light bulbs installed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> That makes two of us for the 11th! Mine is 9:00AM


6pm for me bro


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> 6pm for me bro


Just installed the NGK bkr8eix, 2 step colder (from stock) 1 step colder from v2 ko4, working like a symphony now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Just installed the NGK bkr8eix, 2 step colder (from stock) 1 step colder from v2 ko4, working like a symphony now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


U really felt difference? what was the best deal that you found?

I have installed NGK Bkr7eix, APR suggested. Got them done 2,000 miles ago, but my car has been detuned for a while


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Just installed the NGK bkr8eix, 2 step colder (from stock) 1 step colder from v2 ko4, working like a symphony now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


U really felt difference? what was the best deal that you found?

I have installed NGK Bkr7eix, APR suggested. Got them done 2,000 miles ago, but my car has been detuned for a while


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> U really felt difference? what was the best deal that you found?
> 
> I have installed NGK Bkr7eix, APR suggested. Got them done 2,000 miles ago, but my car has been detuned for a while


Amazon $32 at my door, not sure if Hotlanta weather play a big part on this, now i'm revving free again all the way to 7100rpm, with the "7" i was having problem after 5500rpm. Huge difference in my case.:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Amazon $32 at my door, not sure if Hotlanta weather play a big part on this, now i'm revving free again all the way to 7100rpm, with the "7" i was having problem after 5500rpm. Huge difference in my case.:beer:


IL gets very humid n hot during summer, but not this one..we are barely in 60s today... going to see how it worksin a week.. APR sggest doing plugs every 15k, rite?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> IL gets very humid n hot during summer, but not this one..we are barely in 60s today... going to see how it worksin a week.. APR sggest doing plugs every 15k, rite?


yeah in best case scenario, in the "other" web site they are changing every 5k. Depends on your foot i guess, i did 10k on the "7".


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> yeah in best case scenario, in the "other" web site they are changing every 5k. Depends on your foot i guess, i did 10k on the "7".


every 5k is ridiculous.... 10k can deal w  every other oil change heh


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> every 5k is ridiculous.... 10k can deal w  every other oil change heh


Agree, but you know the mk6 guys....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Get I'm a mkvi guy too lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Agree, but you know the mk6 guys....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


LOL... I do take more of my car than in me!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL... I do take more of my car than in me!


Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

*Newest additions*

- Painted the front bumper and grill a high gloss black
- Tinted turn signals
- Yellow tint over fogs


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

nrector15 said:


> - Painted the front bumper and grill a high gloss black
> - Tinted turn signals
> - Yellow tint over fogs


Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^^ That colour is sooo nice!! add Gold Rims.....


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Buh-bye RNSE and welcome to the modern age! I cannot believe how advanced this thing feels by comparison to the RNSE units in my past cars the A3, TTS, Golf R and now CC. WAZE integration, Apple Carplay, huge POI database and a 7" capacitive touch screen for pinching and zooming? Yes sir, I'll take it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Buh-bye RNSE and welcome to the modern age! I cannot believe how advanced this thing feels by comparison to the RNSE units in my past cars the A3, TTS, Golf R and now CC. WAZE integration, Apple Carplay, huge POI database and a 7" capacitive touch screen for pinching and zooming? Yes sir, I'll take it!


It looks sweet man!


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

What type and how much imod?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Marvin75841 said:


> What type and how much imod?


Hey Marvin, it is the Pioneer NEX8000 flagship head unit. Pricing wise, suggested retail is $1400- I got mine for just under $1100- locally. Very pleased so far! :thumbup:


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Love this look =)


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

vwcc1 said:


> ^^^^^^ That colour is sooo nice!! add Gold Rims.....


I thought about it, but I am actually getting the wheels powder coated High Gloss black tomorrow.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Any CCs going to DupSplash tomorrow?
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still nice... Ima subaru lover thats why i said gold


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Installed leds

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Ordered some R8 Coil Packs and....

Booked an appointment with APR for Stage 1 + Intake. June 25th. :beer:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

nrector15 said:


> - Painted the front bumper and grill a high gloss black
> - Tinted turn signals
> - Yellow tint over fogs





nrector15 said:


> I thought about it, but I am actually getting the wheels powder coated High Gloss black tomorrow.


How I ended up in the CC section, I don't know, but I am taking my Beetle the same direction and have a suggestion that should really pull your car together. Either vinyl wrap or have all of the chrome painted in the same high gloss black. And if you wanted to go all out, might as well make the roof black while you are at it!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I removed D03 w/m nozzle and put back D04 after logging. D04 shall stay.
Consumption is minimally more, timing pull has reduced greatly.
Might jump up to D05 to see what happens.

Removed DV+ again. Too much flutter in this heat. Not sure if you other guys have it but I sounded more like a duck/pigeon than a k04ed car the past week.
Boosting the same and little to no flutter on Rev D DV.

Not sure if I listed but I replaced the oildipstick and holding surround with billet parts. much clearner bay no more safety orange.

Placed an order for new stoppers today  BBK finally.

ohhh and got a huge crack on my windshield
And too low, hit a bump and cracked by a/c vent that holds p3 gauge  :beer: :laugh:


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Buh-bye RNSE and welcome to the modern age! I cannot believe how advanced this thing feels by comparison to the RNSE units in my past cars the A3, TTS, Golf R and now CC. WAZE integration, Apple Carplay, huge POI database and a 7" capacitive touch screen for pinching and zooming? Yes sir, I'll take it!


does our steering wheel controls work?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> Buh-bye RNSE and welcome to the modern age! I cannot believe how advanced this thing feels by comparison to the RNSE units in my past cars the A3, TTS, Golf R and now CC. WAZE integration, Apple Carplay, huge POI database and a 7" capacitive touch screen for pinching and zooming? Yes sir, I'll take it!


I wish I still had a need for such a unit. I always had an AVIC-Z130 or X130 in my past rides when I was driving 110mi/day. Now, I have a 3mi commute now and do less than 10k a year and can no longer justify the expense. I do know if I were going to go the aftermarket route it would be pretty much what you have. I know they're releasing a FW update for carplay. Also, check out the seamless double din kits for our cars now: http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_RMK7_VW07.html

These look so much better than the Metra and Scosche and even Euro Pioneer ($$$) that I tried back in the day. None of them could seem to nail both fit AND finish match. Yours looks pretty good though. Scosche? American International? :thumbup:


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

SAHRMB said:


> How I ended up in the CC section, I don't know, but I am taking my Beetle the same direction and have a suggestion that should really pull your car together. Either vinyl wrap or have all of the chrome painted in the same high gloss black. And if you wanted to go all out, might as well make the roof black while you are at it!


Nice! Wheels just got done today. I am planning to go a similar route to what you suggested. I am painting the lower chrome trim, the same midnight blue as the car. Then painting the chrome trim around the windows in the same high gloss black. Then throwing an Eibach pro spring kit on it to drop it an inch.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> I removed D03 w/m nozzle and put back D04 after logging. D04 shall stay.
> Consumption is minimally more, timing pull has reduced greatly.
> Might jump up to D05 to see what happens.
> 
> ...


There where some bitter sweet moments for you!

What BBK did you go with? You're making me double think if to install the DV+ or not!

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm new here! Just picked up my 2013 CC R Line last week, and I absolutely love it! Took a few photos with the ole iPhone since I didn't have the DSLR on me, will post some better photos soon! Plans include airlift performance bags, 19's, trunk and roof spoilers, custom front lip, stainless Euro mirror caps, black vinyl roof, dual exhaust, intake, downpipe, tune and a K04 down the road! 










A photo next to my other ride, a 99 SC300! (I've fixed the grille - missing chrome slat - and removed the terrible fender trim since this photo!)


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> There where some bitter sweet moments for you!
> 
> What BBK did you go with? You're making me double think if to install the DV+ or not!
> 
> ...


Beto thanks,
Haha w/m is now DIALED in now. I am loving it as a system, early on not so much. I honestly can;t believe how much I was consuming on the improper setup compare to now. I almost want to put a massive nozzle on and see what happens. A local guy to me hit me up saying he had the same issue with the check valve when he installed his. Anyone planning to go with that kit DevilsOwn DVC-30 (i think) do urself the favor and get the solenoid from the beginning. The nozzle size has yet to really impact consumption all that much. I expected to see a bigger consumption impact. Feels good when changing things doesn't cause failures as expected.

BBK is an OEM kit by AU TUNING its on their homepage $1699. Brembo 6pot off I think the larger SUVs in the VAG. They aren't flashy which i like. I try to keep my stuff somewhat stealthy. Getting harder these days.
Also for those that always hated on my audi center caps, I finally made the switch to VW center caps. Took a little customizing to aliexpress parts and a long lead time but they are on now.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> BBK is an OEM kit by AU TUNING its on their homepage $1699. Brembo 6pot off I think the larger SUVs in the VAG. They aren't flashy which i like. I try to keep my stuff somewhat stealthy. Getting harder these days.
> Also for those that always hated on my audi center caps, I finally made the switch to VW center caps. Took a little customizing to aliexpress parts and a long lead time but they are on now.


Great man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I'm new here! Just picked up my 2013 CC R Line last week, and I absolutely love it! Took a few photos with the ole iPhone since I didn't have the DSLR on me, will post some better photos soon! Plans include airlift performance bags, 19's, trunk and roof spoilers, custom front lip, stainless Euro mirror caps, black vinyl roof, dual exhaust, intake, downpipe, tune and a K04 down the road!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, check your pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Was bored and had a half empty can of plastidip lying around  so I dipped the verticle bars on the grill.










Did this almost 5,000 miles ago but I forgot to put it up here. Love the little details and this makes the paddles feel so much better.










Have to take my car to the doctor soon.  Cracked sunroof piece is making noise so I'm getting a whole new sunroof assembly, vibration when braking at fast speeds (assuming warped rotors), alignment is off (think I'm missing a wheel weight on front driver wheel), 20k service and possibly a faulty fuel sensor (filled up and it's always 1 bar less).

After all that I want to do a resonator delete, radar hardwire and a full detail haha


----------



## jamie_s_72 (Jul 2, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Buh-bye RNSE and welcome to the modern age! I cannot believe how advanced this thing feels by comparison to the RNSE units in my past cars the A3, TTS, Golf R and now CC. WAZE integration, Apple Carplay, huge POI database and a 7" capacitive touch screen for pinching and zooming? Yes sir, I'll take it!


Hey Imod did that head unit come with everything or did you have to buy different modules to make it work with the steering wheel controls?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jamie_s_72 said:


> Hey Imod did that head unit come with everything or did you have to buy different modules to make it work with the steering wheel controls?


Yes we had to use a steering wheel functionality adapter which is car model specific. Most if the Audis and VWs use the same one (in the blue box on my build thread post) it is a pleasure to use this thing though. Especially the nav. Type in a business name and it just shows up without dialing thru sub category's.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Grajjie said:


> Was bored and had a half empty can of plastidip lying around  so I dipped the verticle bars on the grill.


Great Job on the grill, looks os much better....

But why are you hidding your license plate? lol


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Great Job on the grill, looks os much better....
> 
> But why are you hidding your license plate? lol


Not sure why I do that haha. A long time ago some of my friends told me I should always hide my plate and they gave some good reasons but I really forgot what they were. It's just become a habit to do it lol


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

Can u please post a link to your build thread as it applies to the pioneer?


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Yes we had to use a steering wheel functionality adapter which is car model specific. Most if the Audis and VWs use the same one (in the blue box on my build thread post) it is a pleasure to use this thing though. Especially the nav. Type in a business name and it just shows up without dialing thru sub category's.


Please post link to build thread as it relates to pioneer?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> But why are you hidding your license plate? lol


Your plate is just another piece of information about you. Sure, it takes some work and additional information outside of your plate to do anything with it. There are questionable people everywhere in this world and if you have multiple safeguards in place you make it less likely that you will be a target. It takes just few seconds to block out the plate. If you don't, once on the interwebs, is can be out there forever.

Its just another layer of defense. An easy to use layer


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Your plate is just another piece of information about you. Sure, it takes some work and additional information outside of your plate to do anything with it. There are questionable people everywhere in this world and if you have multiple safeguards in place you make it less likely that you will be a target. It takes just few seconds to block out the plate. If you don't, once on the interwebs, is can be out there forever.
> 
> Its just another layer of defense. An easy to use layer


Bro plate is public information!!


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Joker-Machine said:


> Please post link to build thread as it relates to pioneer?


The pic with all of the individual pieces is on Page 5, but there's more info on Page 6.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ronicles-OEM-amp-bagged-CC-build-thread/page6


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Joker-Machine said:


> Please post link to build thread as it relates to pioneer?


Sorry man, Missed this request. Here you go:


*[the CC Chronicles on VW.Vortex]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I now have the first official part for the FWD-to-AWD conversion. The gen4 Haldex controller! :thumbup:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Wow, that's how be exciting to see

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Bro plate is public information!!


Without the picture, the said intwerwebs-a$$ just throws darts at plate numbers in the DMV database. When throwing darts at a database, he/she is much less likely to fall on my plate number. With a picture I am not just a random number in a database. There search dynamic changes a whole lot.

If you pay for your picture hosting service (not a freebee) you can easily get a report on what sites have been referred to each of your pictures. Actually there are ways to do it on the free sites also, but the point is that its a bit sobering when you see that report.

For me, its just another simple layer of defense


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

*V3.1*

Today I got the APR 3.1 k04 file and afterwords I spent about an hour trashing my car. 


Like everyone has said, the car feels refined and more OEM-like
The peddle input variation is much greater and I really like that
With the improved peddle variation, second gear seems infinitely more usable (maybe the boost control/traction control is helping)
First gear is still a roast-fest, but I might be able to get more out of it with some practice
6th gear highway passing has been crippled, but that is not important to me
Maybe its just knowing that the flutter is reduced, but the engine seems smother to me
Not sure how its possible, but I think the engine sounds better
The tamer TQ curve makes the wavetrac happy and cornering is much more predictable and controllable (via the peddle)
Quick shifts do much better with respect to maintaining acceleration (less hesitation between gears)
Rev drop seems better
The low to mid rpm tq is noticeably less, the sweet spot has moved from 2800 rpm to around 3500 rpm
I did hear a couple more back-fires when blipping the throttle and I liked that 


I am missing the 2800 rpm "on-switch." That said, after one hour of driving, I think I might chose 3.1 over 2.2 even though I miss that low rpm tq.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Today I got the APR 3.1 k04 file and afterwords I spent about an hour trashing my car.
> 
> 
> Like everyone has said, the car feels refined and more OEM-like
> ...




Is only getting better and faster as you drive and Ecu adapt, welcome to v3.1 club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Today I got the APR 3.1 k04 file and afterwords I spent about an hour trashing my car.
> 
> 
> Like everyone has said, the car feels refined and more OEM-like
> ...


Nice review man.... 

my review: IT DIDNT Fking Happen, again! Guy messaged me said that new chipclip came in but without required wire, so we have to reschedule it again!!!  FML so mad! Been detuned for 11 weeks! 



airmax1 said:


> Is only getting better and faster as you drive and Ecu adapt, welcome to v3.1 club.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Jelly me! :banghead:


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally got around to getting my frame notched and fenders rolled ! now just waiting for my wheels to get here and ill be all set  Im very excite


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Nice review man....
> 
> my review: IT DIDNT Fking Happen, again! Guy messaged me said that new chipclip came in but without required wire, so we have to reschedule it again!!!  FML so mad! Been detuned for 11 weeks!
> 
> ...


Noooooo, wtf!! Eta on the "wire"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> I now have the first official part for the FWD-to-AWD conversion. The gen4 Haldex controller! :thumbup:


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet! Congrats!


Thank you Mr. Beto, the AWD conversion project is now officially started! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Thank you Mr. Beto, the AWD conversion project is now officially started! :beer::thumbup:


I would love to have a donor either for the CC and/or the GTI.

That's an amazing project! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Nice review man....
> 
> my review: IT DIDNT Fking Happen, again! Guy messaged me said that new chipclip came in but without required wire, so we have to reschedule it again!!!  FML so mad! Been detuned for 11 weeks!


Awwww man! That is a bummer.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Did some adjustments




And added chrome trim switches...Now, should I change the rest???


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Capncrnch said:


> Did some adjustments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to remove the door panel to replace the switches or can you pop them off?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

1BlkCC-R said:


> Do you have to remove the door panel to replace the switches or can you pop them off?


You just need a plastic pick aka "bone" and pry up from the front - back. The switches are then pushed down and then the new ones are pushed back up in place. 

It'll take maybe 10 min tops... I have all the parts in stock if you need them too :wave:


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

Hand Wash & Waxed. VCDS - windows via key fob, turn off winking & 5 count courtesy blinker.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*New Europlate*

I put on my new Europlate earlier today.

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

AWolfgang said:


> I put on my new Europlate earlier today.
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg"/></a>


Looking really good and mad from the front, nice :thumbup:


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Looking really good and mad from the front, nice :thumbup:


Thanks it is getting there. Going to be looking for a downpipe at Waterfest, hopefully find a good deal.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> I put on my new Europlate earlier today.
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ef897806-8274-4868-a9bb-3e7bcad014ed_zps472a8d0e.jpg"/></a>


Your car looks awesome man! Congrats! Did you tinted your headlights, add Lamin-X or are these aftermarket?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Your car looks awesome man! Congrats! Did you tinted your headlights, add Lamin-X or are these aftermarket?


Read his signature


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S4BiT said:


> Read his signature


I'm using Tapatalk... So I can't see his sig! LOL

Have a good one!


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

New wheels and lowered a bit more


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks good coranzo


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> I'm using Tapatalk... So I can't see his sig! LOL
> 
> Have a good one!


I used the lamin-x precut kit took two tries to get it perfect, but love it and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

*Window Tint*

Not much to look at but I got her tinted and couldn't be happier. 20% all the way around with a visor strip. Otherwise bone stock with plans for modest upgrades over time as $ allows.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> I used the lamin-x precut kit took two tries to get it perfect, but love it and haven't had any issues with it.


Pretty nice result man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Gals and Guys,
I have a question, I just drove throw a heavy storm and at some point there was no way to go back; so we passed in the CC throw like 2 feet on water. The thing is I see steam coming out of the area nearby the radiator.

I just parked the car but I don't know what's best:

1.- turn down the car
2.- leave the engine turned on for a certain period of time.

Any and every advise will be highly appreciated!

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## jamie_s_72 (Jul 2, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Gals and Guys,
> I have a question, I just drove throw a heavy storm and at some point there was no way to go back; so we passed in the CC throw like 2 feet on water. The thing is I see steam coming out of the area nearby the radiator.
> 
> I just parked the car but I don't know what's best:
> ...


I'd have a look at all the fluids, if the oil looks milky then you should change it asap.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Put new shoes on!










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

After having this sit around on the my office floor for months, I finally got around to putting it in. I've done MK5 and MK6 aka easy. This one sucked...:banghead:

But...it's done


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Put new shoes on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it bro! Cant wait to see them in person...

Shld be gettn my wheels back tomrw, super excited


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Put new shoes on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Looks good!


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Cap'ncrnch, I feel your pain! But it looks so sweet! My wounds are finally healing from my cup mod a few weeks ago!


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Put new shoes on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Did some prep work for a v3.1 dyno effort! Now, I just need to get some time on the rollers :thumbup:


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Not my cc but I did my little bros wheels


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Did some prep work for a v3.1 dyno effort! Now, I just need to get some time on the rollers :thumbup:


 looking forward for some serious HP/tq 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Put new shoes on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jamie_s_72 said:


> I'd have a look at all the fluids, if the oil looks milky then you should change it asap.


Thanks man! I highly appreciate your recommendations! I'll do so; I'm happy that the car drives wheel without any issues or funny noises.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

kevscc said:


> Not my cc but I did my little bros wheels


Very nice DIY wheel paint job!!! You should post a wheel painting tread on how to do it.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Put new shoes on!


Oh wow, yeah that'll do just nicely! 




Capncrnch said:


> After having this sit around on the my office floor for months, I finally got around to putting it in. I've done MK5 and MK6 aka easy. This one sucked...:banghead:
> 
> But...it's done


Haha, not looking forward to doing mine at all. How do thou like the side-by-side cup arrangement as opposed to the diagonal set up?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Haha, not looking forward to doing mine at all. How do thou like the side-by-side cup arrangement as opposed to the diagonal set up?


:heart: it...It's a must have for any CC owner


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

This just happened. I tried to stop myself and I didn't have the strength to say no......


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

high roller!!!!! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Just installed my new deAutoKey LED rear turn signals. They work like a charm and look great.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Changed my spark plugs tonight from NGK BKR7E to NGK Iridium BKR8EIX gapped at 0.026 which is one step colder and recommended by APR for K04 running v3.1.

The BKR7E's had been in there for nearly 20K miles which is about 5K too long I believe.

The car runs pretty damn good. Just ran it around the hood and it's much improved.

I'll get a better idea on the way to work in the morning.

I'm also going to clean and oil my Carbonio filter. Intake is critical and the last time it was cleaned was by my maintenance shop. I always worry about them over oiling the filter...

Edit: I thought the BKR7E's where copper, but they're nickel.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> Changed my spark plugs tonight from NGK Copper BKR7E to NGK Iridium BKR8EIX gapped at 0.026 which is one step colder and recommended by APR for K04 running v3.1.
> 
> The coppers had been in there for nearly 20K miles which is about 5K too long I believe.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Quick install of some sport pedals for my 2014 VR6 exec from Urotuning.com

Dead pedal ordered

Have H&R sport springs in my garage just trying to find an installer in JAX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Today I took the first steps in opening up the cc, I went ahead and did the fully loaded stage 1 apr ecu and boy do I love it!!!!! Its just a little hard keeping those wheels from spinning lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> This just happened. I tried to stop myself and I didn't have the strength to say no......


Wheel Whore Status! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got v3.1 File and Wheels back....

3.1 is amazing, really great tune and car performs like never before! 
Every time I lock accelerator I freak out, nothing like v2.0...

Next step - methanol install and track/dyno!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> This just happened. I tried to stop myself and I didn't have the strength to say no......


Same color?

It will look great! Best multi-spoke wheel I have seen



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Got v3.1 File and Wheels back....
> 
> 3.1 is amazing, really great tune and car performs like never before!
> Every time I lock accelerator I freak out, nothing like v2.0...
> ...


Finally welcome to the V3.1 club, next step you will need the 8 plugs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Finally welcome to the V3.1 club, next step you will need the 8 plugs...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man! Its incredible!


Plugs.... Need to kill these first. Another 8k n than 

Cld u post link to ones u got plz? I wl save it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks man! Its incredible!
> 
> 
> Plugs.... Need to kill these first. Another 8k n than
> ...


Your CC going to get faster as u drive and Ecu learn.










Amazon.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Your CC going to get faster as u drive and Ecu learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha faster? Its already scary. I havent even put it in S mode yet lol


These shld be gapped at .028?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Haha faster? Its already scary. I havent even put it in S mode yet lol
> 
> 
> These shld be gapped at .028?
> ...


Gapped .026

P$&"y's drive in S mode...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Getting my H&R sport springs installed today. Dealership actually price matched the lowest i could find so much rather take it to them than some tuner shop. My butt hurts already and I haven't even paid them yet :/. 

But it's gonna look sweet!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ indeed! Enjoy


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Your CC going to get faster as u drive and Ecu learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not get any dyno time today. Despite that, I put in the 100 octane and went for a drive. Tonight I am going to put in some BKR8EIXs and see how she does. I have about 12K on my current NGK plugs.


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Had my Pioneer 7000NEX installed! Turns out the third party vendor through Amazon sold me a used stereo though that still showed the previous owner's paired phones, and had his address saved as "Home" in the GPS, AND had a defective CD/DVD player. Amazon has refunded me the money as well as the installation money, and the vendor and I are playing phone tag trying to make it all work out in the end, but that's where it stands at the moment. Sorry for the crappy picture; the phone was hooked up to the HDMI cable mirroring the display on the stereo at the time, so it's a picture of the dash showing me taking a picture of the dash.


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

Black Powder Coated wheels, and a good hand wash!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Same color?
> 
> It will look great! Best multi-spoke wheel I have seen
> 
> ...


Yeah, and if you look closely the end of the spoke doesn't touches the ring! They're really beautiful!


----------



## MC2010CC (Jun 19, 2014)

Got my A8 wheels powder coated speedway black, and my roof wrapped gloss black. I have Neuspeed race springs waiting to go in!


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

*Plastidipped my grille*


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Installed H&R sport springs on my 14 VR6 4motion





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Wash, Claybar, 2 Coats Mothers Carnuba Wax, NevrDull on Chrome Wheels*


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Trx_CC said:


>


I like the wheels. Are they chromed or powder coated?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Marvin75841 said:


> HAD THE DEALER install H&R sport springs on my 14 VR6 4motion


Edited that for ya


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks! For the low low (not low at all!) price of 534$ and still waiting on alignment! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Thursday had a Pioneer 7000NEX installed and the windows tinted. Saturday, had someone break in through the passenger window and steal the stereo when I crashed at a friend's apartment. :thumbdown: This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Merciless said:


> I like the wheels. Are they chromed or powder coated?


Thank You,


Had them Chromed......


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Utwarreng said:


> Thursday had a Pioneer 7000NEX installed and the windows tinted. Saturday, had someone break in through the passenger window and steal the stereo when I crashed at a friend's apartment. :thumbdown: This is why we can't have nice things.


Damn, that sucks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Damn, that sucks


+1, f*cking assh*les!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice wash and wax. Looking into APR stage 1.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Became illegal and then legal again.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Utwarreng said:


> Thursday had a Pioneer 7000NEX installed and the windows tinted. Saturday, had someone break in through the passenger window and steal the stereo when I crashed at a friend's apartment. :thumbdown: This is why we can't have nice things.


This is why someone with an engineering background needs to setup an electrified security system with hidden killswitch for stereos. I'd rather see a smoking corpse in my car than an empty spot in the dash.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

First time at the strip, 13.69 not too bad i guess

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got few picts done, 3 more photoshots are scheduled 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Got few picts done, 3 more photoshots are scheduled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> First time at the strip, 13.69 not too bad i guess
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


What Mods?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

unctucker said:


> What Mods?


im apr ko4

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> im apr ko4
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Did you use launch option?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Did you use launch option?


useless with my tires

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

came in second at waterfest!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

HAT3BR33D said:


> came in second at waterfest!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! Beautiful car!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Added a little color to the engine bay. Next up is the EVOMS CAI.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Installed my lip. Pretty low for static.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> Added a little color to the engine bay. Next up is the EVOMS CAI.


Sexy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Sexy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


+1, it looks awesome!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Marvin75841 said:


> Thanks! For the low low (not low at all!) price of 534$ and still waiting on alignment!


WOW, that is crazy! 

I only charge $80 to install springs up here _(in Michigan)_


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Took my roof rack off. That thing was ****ing loud and killed my mpg. I'll just re-install it when I need to use it.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

munnarg said:


> Took my roof rack off. That thing was ****ing loud and killed my mpg. I'll just re-install it when I need to use it.


Debating the same. 110 mile commute with a thirsty 3.6 4 mo. I could use all the mpg's I can get.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

GeoVDub said:


> This is why someone with an engineering background needs to setup an electrified security system with hidden killswitch for stereos. I'd rather see a smoking corpse in my car than an empty spot in the dash.


Jesus! Really Warren? That is beyond lame man, I'm sorry to hear that. As for Geos idea. I want to electrify my windshield wipers when the ignition is off so cops and meter maids get the piss shocked out if them when they are leaving a ticket. That would make for fun video. Just a 12v shock that's all.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Jesus! Really Warren? That is beyond lame man, I'm sorry to hear that. As for Geos idea. I want to electrify my windshield wipers when the ignition is off so cops and meter maids get the piss shocked out if them when they are leaving a ticket. That would make for fun video. Just a 12v shock that's all.


Family friend once lost a small town election for saying that his solution to people escaping from the local jail was to turn up the juice so they'd fry themselves on the fence.

/ye olden days
//small town


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Took my roof rack off. That thing was ****ing loud and killed my mpg. I'll just re-install it when I need to use it.


Thats why i got rid of mine  noise and too high for my taste! :laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Rear valance is looking really good as it's being sliced and diced for the w12 Phaeton quad tips. Can't really install it until we do the Stg3 and awd conversion out in CO next month, mostly due to there being a fully custom downpipe and exhaust after putting in the 3.6 fuel cell.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Rear valance is looking really good as it's being sliced and diced for the w12 Phaeton quad tips. Can't really install it until we do the Stg3 and awd conversion out in CO next month, mostly due to there being a fully custom downpipe and exhaust after putting in the 3.6 fuel cell.


Really amazing man! Keep up the good work! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

Just bought a secondhand set K-custom coilovers 110mm. I was very unhappy with my TA-Technix coilovers:banghead:
They are terribly hard and it doesn't go deep enough.....
Found this great K-custom set which is build-up with mostly H&R parts, only the front struts are from Bilstein. This company in Germany is famous for building great ultra ultra lows:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Tomorrow I try to find some time for installation, hopefully......

Some pics, in comparison with the OEM's
http://imageshack.us/a/img907/2536/1642ac.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img631/5802/096ef6.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img673/594/b19922.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img536/1825/663142.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img539/3428/c88a7c.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img536/5877/db0aeb.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img539/7443/d09736.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img540/6370/aa161c.jpg


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Bas Hamans said:


> Just bought a secondhand set K-custom coilovers 110mm. I was very unhappy with my TA-Technix coilovers:banghead:
> They are terribly hard and it doesn't go deep enough.....
> Found this great K-custom set which is build-up with mostly H&R parts, only the front struts are from Bilstein. This company in Germany is famous for building great ultra ultra lows:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Tomorrow I try to find some time for installation, hopefully......
> ...


Nice, when at Rotiform one day I over heard them talking about a company (or guy) in Germany that takes H&R Ultra lows and revalves them. I never really saw much on it. It looks like Rotiform may have a set on their site but not for our cars. I'll have to look these guys up that made these. I am currently running Ultra Lows but there are things I wish were different. Please post up feedback on ride quality once you get them on. I'd love to hear more. They are gunna be LOW!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Polished and waxed the car, black is much deeper and smooth now, looking much better. Also made some paint fixing on stone chips, there are lots of them on the front  And as you can see from the pictures PlastiDip is peeling off already from the grill, have to do it again.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*USP Downpipe*

Installed the USP Downpipe I picked up at Waterfest. 

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/e9268962-2cae-4863-987a-26d68d25c50d_zps8ba906c6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/e9268962-2cae-4863-987a-26d68d25c50d_zps8ba906c6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo e9268962-2cae-4863-987a-26d68d25c50d_zps8ba906c6.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy crap:banghead::banghead::banghead: this K-custom coilovers set is really low....... Today I mounted the rears and I had to adjust the pearches 45mm up to get to the height I like!

http://imageshack.us/a/img674/6789/a99a53.jpg

3 times coil, OEM - TAtechnix - Kcustom
http://imageshack.us/a/img673/7084/2cef90.jpg

Perch 45mm to make sur the car is not too low
http://imageshack.us/a/img673/2167/f473ea.jpg

I will update next wheek when I did the front-end


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Nice, when at Rotiform one day I over heard them talking about a company (or guy) in Germany that takes H&R Ultra lows and revalves them. I never really saw much on it. It looks like Rotiform may have a set on their site but not for our cars. I'll have to look these guys up that made these. I am currently running Ultra Lows but there are things I wish were different. Please post up feedback on ride quality once you get them on. I'd love to hear more. They are gunna be LOW!


These guys communicate more over Facebook, please have a look on their page. They build crazy stuff:laugh:


----------



## matty9002 (Jul 17, 2014)

*New CC*

After 2 years of hard saving I finally bought myself a 2010 CC


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Congrats matty9002. She's a beauty, love the color.


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

LED license plate lights. I feel like they're essential.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Curbed a Mallory. I was kinda due for it lol


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

matty9002 said:


> After 2 years of hard saving I finally bought myself a 2010 CC


Congrats!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Curbed a Mallory. I was kinda due for it lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Nice, when at Rotiform one day I over heard them talking about a company (or guy) in Germany that takes H&R Ultra lows and revalves them.


I saw these before:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...R-coilovers-lowest-on-the-market-no-hack-work


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

Any feedback for us on this DP? Im in the market to pick up a DP and intake to go straight stage 2. big price difference between this and APR...


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

AWolfgang said:


> Installed the USP Downpipe I picked up at Waterfest.
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/e9268962-2cae-4863-987a-26d68d25c50d_zps8ba906c6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/e9268962-2cae-4863-987a-26d68d25c50d_zps8ba906c6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo e9268962-2cae-4863-987a-26d68d25c50d_zps8ba906c6.jpg"/></a>


Any feedback for us on this DP? Im in the market to pick up a DP and intake to go straight stage 2. big price difference between this and APR...


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Quick wash


----------



## Carlos2006 (Jun 9, 2014)

A Northern Ireland reg.... Not to mmuch cc about Belfast 
but looks nice lad


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got home frm the meet, my friend got this done while i was talking ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cerebro said:


> Any feedback for us on this DP? Im in the market to pick up a DP and intake to go straight stage 2. big price difference between this and APR...


It fits good & works....they all do the same thing in the end


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Just got home frm the meet, my friend got this done while i was talking ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Like how the color looks!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Very nice! Like how the color looks!


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Yesterday I took a road trip to APR for the ecu flash and an intake. :thumbup:










I have a question that I didn't think to ask there. Should I be driving a bit more aggressive so the ECU can adapt to the new changes? I read somewhere in an older thread that this could take 24hrs to a week.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Yesterday I took a road trip to APR for the ecu flash and an intake. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need drive aggressively. Just drive like you always do!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Got these in. Long wait but I like how they look


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Hit up the APR summer sale and got the DSG tune today while checking out the Performance Race Solutions show in Orlando today. Very Happy!


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Said goodbye to my CC and hello to my Q50. I've had a 10 and 13 CC and loved them, but it was time for a change.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

That is a great looking ride. How does it drive? Does the CC compare at all, or is it a different beast all together?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Got these in. Long wait but I like how they look


Nice. I'm currently building my own.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

huzrddy said:


> That is a great looking ride. How does it drive? Does the CC compare at all, or is it a different beast all together?


It's a totally different animal. 328HP V6 and all wheel drive. The power is instant. Ride quality and handling are pretty similar.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Good news friends. The Integrated Engineering camber plates do work on our car despite the fact that it's not listed as an application on their site.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Good news friends. The Integrated Engineering camber plates do work on our car despite the fact that it's not listed as an application on their site.


lets say you get solo works coils, and are the strut mounts still needed?

http://shop.solo-werks.com/vw-mk-v-vi-upper-strut-mount-oem-bearing/

or would you be able to run coils, strut mounts, and the camber plates?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Good news friends. The Integrated Engineering camber plates do work on our car despite the fact that it's not listed as an application on their site.


Sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm just following the news regarding to their intake manifold.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mEed said:


> lets say you get solo works coils, and are the strut mounts still needed?
> 
> http://shop.solo-werks.com/vw-mk-v-vi-upper-strut-mount-oem-bearing/
> 
> or would you be able to run coils, strut mounts, and the camber plates?


Those _are_ the new strut mounts
(strut mount & camber plate in one)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

LaminX-ed it n ️it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

That looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

I got my rear bumper scratched/dented when someone tapped me in a parking lot. Taking it to get an estimate. First scratch on my brand new 2014 vr6 exec! Will take pics and let you guys know what the estimate is. Might have to DIY it if they want more than 400$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Where everything start...at APR HQ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> LaminX-ed it n ️it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

I like that look a lot better than some of your other rim color choices.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Good news friends. The Integrated Engineering camber plates do work on our car despite the fact that it's not listed as an application on their site.


At 499 for these that's mind blowingly expensive...


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

I need to redo a couple panels....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Where everything start...at APR HQ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Tell em that I want that bumper!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Tell em that I want that bumper!


I wanna one also....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Where everything start...at APR HQ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Who makes that Bumper Cover? I want one......LoL.
That is nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Who makes that Bumper Cover? I want one......LoL.
> That is nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Body kit include rear bumper and side skirts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I like that look a lot better than some of your other rim color choices.


I really don't care who likes what! 



airmax1 said:


> Body kit include rear bumper and side skirts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


who cares if no way to get one )))) Talk to em, tell thm to start producing em! Painted at 300 bux shipped per bumper )


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I really don't care who likes what!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares if no way to get one )))) Talk to em, tell thm to start producing em! Painted at 300 bux shipped per bumper )


Lol, next time I go there for the annual BBQ I will, I was in and out for STG2 DSG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I like that look a lot better than some of your other rim color choices.





airmax1 said:


> Lol, next time I go there for the annual BBQ I will, I was in and out for STG2 DSG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


how u like it, sir? ))

did they charge you labor?


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

Today rolled placed my front struts and rolled my fenders. I think it's too low now, I have approximately 1 inch of ground clearance and this is not working for me.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> how u like it, sir? ))
> 
> did they charge you labor?


NC YET....few pros few cons..expectations was maybe to high coming from UNI..is a custom program and probably need to be changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bas Hamans said:


> Today rolled placed my front struts and rolled my fenders. I think it's too low now, I have approximately 1 inch of ground clearance and this is not working for me.


Looks nice... what kind of adapters you went with in order to fit those Q7s?


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Looks nice... what kind of adapters you went with in order to fit those Q7s?


FK adapters 15mm in the back no modifications needed


















FK 20 mm adapters front but I had to roll my fenders, pics below are before I rolled my fenders



















But now I don't have enough ground clearance. I don't know if this is because I have a Diesel engine but I have to adjust front at least 3 cm higher.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

TDI file?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Put my summer wheels back on after I had to replace the front tires.


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

gryjetta03 said:


> Put my summer wheels back on after I had to replace the front tires.


Love the fitment :thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

crash! said:


> Love the fitment :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Deeeeee herrrrrroooooo


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Deeeeee herrrrrroooooo


is that a sticker on ur vw emblem?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Heres a little side by side (sorta) of the VR6 valance before and after it was rebuilt to fit the quad W12 tips. They also smoothed the texture off and it'll be repainted like the Golf R glossy black rear valance.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Looks good!

Crazy how they cut it off and then moved it over to fit the exhaust tip & then molded it back in....looks OEM still.

Should look bad ass


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Where everything start...at APR HQ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I just noticed it doesn't have the chrome trim around the sides...... Classy!


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Guest2320 said:


> I just noticed it doesn't have the chrome trim around the sides...... Classy!


I was there on Friday, it still has chrome trim around the sides and back, but not around the windows.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> I was there on Friday, it still has chrome trim around the sides and back, but not around the windows.


My eyes deceive me!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Added Neuspeed IC, black. 
Here my review from golfmk6

Installed mine last night. I have AWE S3 TOP (no coupler) and the IC hose was a tight fit to get over but I managed to shoe horn it on. The clamp rings that come with the hoses wouldn't fit so I had to use a larger Tbolt for now. The cold side hoses fit much easier. I have BSH meth throttle body pipe and the hose slid right over.

I am a little slower than the instructions said. About 4 hrs total. That includes about 30-40 mins of trying to shoe horn the hose over TOP pipe. Also had to search out a few tools and make tools work for other purposes. Overall not to bad, just lay out the tools before hand and its an easy 3 hrs tops. Also if you have stock Pipes, and still use coupler on TOP, things should go even faster. 

NOTE: Don't forget to move the temp sensor which is the last step. Its on the bumper lower grill and can be easily be moved before installing the bumper back on. Instructions don't really say what to do with the radiator air fin pieces. I cut mine to fit the top of the grill still. 

My previous setup was S3 ic, AWE hoses. 

Driving impression
So far I have only limited driving about 100 miles now. In traffic there is still heat soak I can watch my IATs climb. Main difference I notice is that the IATs drop like crazy even in the smallest sprint. In normal freeway driving the IATs stay about 10F above ambient and sometimes lower like 5-7 , it was about 80 today on way to work. In traffic about 30F more. And getting on the car seems to pull harder. I also feel like it is less laggy than before when jumping on throttle.

S3 IC was running about 20-30F above ambient and did not really cool off when traffic left room for a bit of throttle.

Thanks to Rico for hand delivering the product.:thumbup::beer: It was probably 140 mile journey he did to bring me IC and drop off my stock turbo.:screwy:
Will post up photos later.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Heres a little side by side (sorta) of the VR6 valance before and after it was rebuilt to fit the quad W12 tips. They also smoothed the texture off and it'll be repainted like the Golf R glossy black rear valance.


Is that the OEM rear valance for a VR6 ??


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Speaking of chrome... I painted outer chrome of my grill to color of my car. I like the result. I want to wait and see how the paint holds up.



If everything goes well i might to do all trims


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> Where everything start...at APR HQ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I saw this bumper on aliexpress. All i can remember is that it was crazy expensive shipping not included


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Where everything start...at APR HQ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I want that body kit!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Heres a little side by side (sorta) of the VR6 valance before and after it was rebuilt to fit the quad W12 tips. They also smoothed the texture off and it'll be repainted like the Golf R glossy black rear valance.


It looks awesome!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I saw this bumper on aliexpress. All i can remember is that it was crazy expensive shipping not included


That's to bad!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> In traffic there is still heat soak I can watch my IATs climb.


That's normal/unvoidable, since there's no airflow moving


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pictures speak for itself


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Pictures speak for itself


:thumbup: How's it drive?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup: How's it drive?


Knock on the wood its good. My first experience w meth. Pools like a train


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

New to the CC. Replaced the 17's recently and Getting tint soon.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome, nice color


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> New to the CC. Replaced the 17's recently and Getting tint soon.


Are those rep wheels? How much?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Merciless said:


> Are those rep wheels? How much?


No they had brand new toyo rubber on them and sensors, Bought them from the dealer


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Welcome, nice color


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## RB87 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Please PM me as well )*

Awesome!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> New to the CC. Replaced the 17's recently and Getting tint soon.


Ahhh luv the Sags!

Take care of them... the OEM finish is as good as any wheel on the market.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

jspirate said:


> Ahhh luv the Sags!
> 
> Take care of them... the OEM finish is as good as any wheel on the market.


Wow, yea I will. They make the car look so different, and I got them for an amazing price so definitely happy


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> Wow, yea I will. They make the car look so different, and I got them for an amazing price so definitely happy


What was the damage? If you mind asking.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

There was no damage.. Just bought a set of OEM wheels. I just took t he 17's off


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> There was no damage.. Just bought a set of OEM wheels. I just took t he 17's off


Price?


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

matty9002 said:


> After 2 years of hard saving I finally bought myself a 2010 CC



Congrats!!

Thinking I'd get some 35% tints in mine....


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe my quest is almost done. Been saving up for this for awhile.









The side skirts are on the way painted from Vw. This should be done next week.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Yea toms river! I went to TRN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Marvin75841 said:


> Yea toms river! I went to TRN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MRHS here.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

chillybone said:


> I believe my quest is almost done. Been saving up for this for awhile.
> 
> The side skirts are on the way painted from Vw. This should be done next week.



How did you get the skirts painted from VW?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

some kits come painted from vw whats your paint code or vin number i can check to see if they offer it.
took mine 2 weeks to come but im patient and came out flawless.
they arnt returnable thats the catch as well. they match good though.

heres an example using my part number.

3c8-071-685-ds-b9a the last 3 digits is the paint code.

my paint code is lb9a candy white

if its a GRU at the end instead of a paint code that means it comes primed.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine is LC9X/ 2T2T... deep black pearl.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Part number is 3c8-071-685-ds-c9x. List for 770 painted


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I saw this bumper on aliexpress. All i can remember is that it was crazy expensive shipping not included


I looked all over aliexpress and can't find iti. If anyone has a link please post. I'm not ordering it, just want to see what it says and curious how much it cost.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

The wheels got all messed up after I had the tires replaced, thats a rattle can job for you lol.so I redid them this time with a gloss vs the satin im happy.

Ps sorry cell phone pics bare with them
before: 

After:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Tint Completed!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> Tint Completed!


Clean. Very nice


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Sunday drive with the wife


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

I've gotten error code P0299 three times now since I had the ECU flashed, so I jacked up the car to see which DV I have. Turns out it's the diaphragm version. So I ordered the newer piston style to see if that helps with the code.

If this doesn't fix it, am I looking for a boost leak?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Finally washed!!


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Installed deAutoKey's H7rc HID Xenon kit and a K&N drop-in filter yesterday. The light output increase is incredible! HIDs will be the first mod made to any vehicle I purchase from here on out.


----------



## RB87 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Intake*

How do you like it?
It looks nice.:thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nice Sunday drive with the wife


What wheels are these? Is that a factory color or plasti-dip?


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

Wrapped some more of the interior trim and de-badged the trunk.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

unctucker said:


> What wheels are these? Is that a factory color or plasti-dip?


TSW Willow -copper plasti dip on anthracite base.


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

Been a while but I have been a busy guy lol Technically this happened about a week ago. Sorry for the delay. So first off, I got the new wheels (KMC Rockstars), tires (cooper all seasons) and the mufflers deleted with 4inch black chrome tips!! Woot! Love the look and LOVE the sound! 








I also purchased a very nice wintertime restore project, 1979 vw rabbit diesel! A bit rough but only 100119 miles on the thing and runs like a top. 








So ya. A few more things planned for the cc, but really just going to keep it clean and drive it like the beauty it is :laugh: and for fun, my two vw's and a friends gti


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Took advantage of APR'S Summer Sale & hit World VW Of Toms River for Stage 1 & a good 'ol Carbonio CAI!!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty ^^ nice upgrade


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

hunger4more80,

Is this worth the money? Any noticeable HP gains or is the turbo louder?


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

DEFFFFF worth it. Gained 70 HP & 100 lbs of torque all for $1325 out the door w/ taxes. Turbo isn't much louder but the cold air intake lets you hear the air "sucking in" while accelerating. Feels like a V8 now.


nrector15 said:


> hunger4more80,
> 
> Is this worth the money? Any noticeable HP gains or is the turbo louder?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

1325? For stage 1 and intake, seems a bit overpriced.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> 1325? For stage 1 and intake, seems a bit overpriced.


Seems right bro

Intake around 500 pus tax, Soft 600+ tax(possibly) and labour.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Full intake with stage 1 tube


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Rlinetexas said:


> Full intake with stage 1 tube


It doesn't look like the full intake though, just the first part. 

I paid $1050 for the same setup.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^ agree I paid 1050 as well


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

I purchased mine....2012 Rline. Pictured with my mk4.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

artsgotagun said:


> I purchased mine....2012 Rline. Pictured with my mk4.


Bro Mk4 has blown shocks in fornt just an FYI 


P.S. U picked the best color for CC.... IG FTW!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Bro Mk4 has blown shocks in fornt just an FYI
> 
> 
> P.S. U picked the best color for CC.... IG FTW!


Yeah, you should definitely look at that suspension. Both cars look great. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

car started smelling like fuel! found a hairline crack on TOP of the fuel pump. Not sure how thats even possible


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Bro Mk4 has blown shocks in fornt just an FYI
> 
> 
> P.S. U picked the best color for CC.... IG FTW!


Haha.....pretty sure the CC will see some blown shock treatment at some point.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Popped her APR ko4 100 Octane cherry, but now dsg is slipping even with APR DSG tune










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Popped her APR ko4 100 Octane cherry, but now dsg is slipping even with APR DSG tune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaaattt?!?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Whaaaattt?!?


around 4-5k funny **** starts happening -.-

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> around 4-5k funny **** starts happening -.-
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


How many miles?


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> ^ agree I paid 1050 as well


2013's & up actually require you to rip out the ECU so that was $149 fee alone. $749 for tune & ripping out the ecu. $292.49 for the intake with $150 in labor & the CC needs the breather filter/bracket which was an extra $50. With, it all came to right around $1325.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> How many miles?


53k miles

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hunger4more80 said:


> 2013's & up actually require you to rip out the ECU


I'm not 100% on the 2009's, but all 2010+ definitely require the ECU to be removed (initially) for a tune

Should've found a different shop or gone to Waterfest (which was in NJ)....APR would've done the software & intake installs for free (no labor charges).
_Some shops don't even charge labor when you buy more stuff from them_


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

2009 flashes from the port :laugh::thumbup:. Saved me money on labor that's for sure.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

hunger4more80 said:


> 2013's & up actually require you to rip out the ECU so that was $149 fee alone. $749 for tune & ripping out the ecu. $292.49 for the intake with $150 in labor & the CC needs the breather filter/bracket which was an extra $50. With, it all came to right around $1325.


Ghost labor pieces are pretty steep. Looks like they were charging you 1.5-2 hours of labor which is ridiculous. Those labor charges are astronomical. At most, they should have charged you an hour of labor for both items.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tracked HER


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Greatly needed an alignment (post coilovers) :facepalm:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Tracked HER


That's what I'm talking about, no DSG software? Impressive # either way.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Tracked HER


Great time Serge. Slotted pretty high on 1/4 scale in golfmk6.com. Well done man. 
100 oct?
93 w/m?
which level of tune were u using?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about, no DSG software? Impressive # either way.


Thanks man! I have APR Soft bro!


S WORD said:


> Great time Serge. Slotted pretty high on 1/4 scale in golfmk6.com. Well done man.
> 100 oct?
> 93 w/m?
> which level of tune were u using?


100 with W/m.... Thanks for never never responding to my Sms and calls )))


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Replaced my torn DV with a new GFB DV+ version. 










I can already tell a huge difference. :beer:


----------



## mahmut46 (Dec 23, 2013)

*lugano.*


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

Waxed ;-)









'' minime ''


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

Finished the dash wrap


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

crash! said:


> Finished the dash wrap


Looking perfect.


----------



## MC2010CC (Jun 19, 2014)

Installed my h&r race coils.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I dropped off the car and had a set of whiteline adjustable endlinks installed, along with the refresh of the strut mounts and new strut bearings. After tearing down the suspension shop found the bearings were moving around in the strut mounts. They shouldn't have any play at all and apparently the nimrod who installed my suspension originally had installed my end-links incorrectly.....well actually backwards.... I keep finding more from this shade tree and slowly but surely i'm learning to never let anyone but a qualified shop touch the car.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

MrRline said:


> Today I dropped off the car and had a set of whiteline adjustable endlinks installed, along with the refresh of the strut mounts and new strut bearings. After tearing down the suspension shop found the bearings were moving around in the strut mounts. They shouldn't have any play at all and apparently the nimrod who installed my suspension originally had installed my end-links incorrectly.....well actually backwards.... I keep finding more from this shade tree and slowly but surely i'm learning to never let anyone but a qualified shop touch the car.


That or just do it yourself. Its the road I went after other significant issues.
Suspension is not that crazy to work on and with people like SNOBRDRDAN around things are easily explained. But I hear you on non-trusted shops. Spent $3500 fixing my car after a "highly rated" shop in LA f'ed up my ECU and other things. I try to do everything I can myself, but when I need a shop I have a good reliable one to go to now. Plus this shop knows how to treat customers like dub family not rip them off with $125/hr labor rates like the other "highly rated" shop. Hows the new setup working for you?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

S WORD said:


> That or just do it yourself. Its the road I went after other significant issues.
> Suspension is not that crazy to work on and with people like SNOBRDRDAN around things are easily explained. But I hear you on non-trusted shops. Spent $3500 fixing my car after a "highly rated" shop in LA f'ed up my ECU and other things. I try to do everything I can myself, but when I need a shop I have a good reliable one to go to now. Plus this shop knows how to treat customers like dub family not rip them off with $125/hr labor rates like the other "highly rated" shop. Hows the new setup working for you?


Honestly with a better impact setup I wouldn't mind tackling it now, but i've pretty much sworn off installing my own suspension on account of liking beer, and liking to drink beer while other people sweat and swear at my car. Honestly at the time it was more of a convenience thing now i'm just going to buy the tools and probably start messing around myself with it. Anyway car feels better I still have to figure out an alignment or tire issue i'm having but that's no biggie for the time being. The main issue is gone.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Today the CC got a brand new butt. Modified VR6 CC rear dual exit valance widened to accept the W12 Phaeton exhaust tips then smoothed and shot in gloss black. More pics are on my thread and iG @43f


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

crash! said:


> Finished the dash wrap


looks great :heart:


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

soon...like tomorrow!!!
that is all


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Added a second bag hook in the trunk today. This weekend changing the oil; next weekend the DSG service.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

I put in a Euro short shifter. shifts so nice now!


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not 100% on the 2009's, but all 2010+ definitely require the ECU to be removed (initially) for a tune
> 
> Should've found a different shop or gone to Waterfest (which was in NJ)....APR would've done the software & intake installs for free (no labor charges).
> _Some shops don't even charge labor when you buy more stuff from them_


I wanted to get all work done by an actual VW dealer so this way my warranty is intact. If anything goes wrong in which Apr software is at fault, Toms River VW gets APR to repair everything/anything.


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Debadged #madythecc fat ace 







yes my car has her own hashtag lol


----------



## c_mancuyas8 (Jan 21, 2013)

See ya in a sec


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ghost labor pieces are pretty steep. Looks like they were charging you 1.5-2 hours of labor which is ridiculous. Those labor charges are astronomical. At most, they should have charged you an hour of labor for both items.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well, i guess thats why they call it stealership prices.


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

De badged, installed Apr intake, filled in the license plate then dipped the grill.


----------



## mig31 (Jun 24, 2008)

Installed Revo Stage 1... )


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

artsgotagun said:


> De badged, installed Apr intake, filled in the license plate then dipped the grill.


I'm always amazed at how many different colors that can appear to be...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mahmut46 said:


>


Looks awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:



Stero1D said:


> Tracked HER


Impressive numbers! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dracer219 said:


> Debadged #madythecc fat ace
> 
> 
> 
> ...





artsgotagun said:


> De badged, installed Apr intake, filled in the license plate then dipped the grill.


They look nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

New grille and bumper and skirts are done. Just need to install!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

How did you do the carbon fiber on the grill? Is it vinyl wrap?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> How did you do the carbon fiber on the grill? Is it vinyl wrap?


The chrome strips can be popped out from the inside. But it's a new grille so they didn't come installed. So I wrapped them before I popped em in.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Added the Rline front bumper and painted the roof black.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Added the Rline front bumper and painted the roof black.


Pretty sweet. Was looking into the black roof
Maybe In a few mjnths


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

BSH catch can and Forge throttlebody hose and IC hoses


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Slammed CC said:


> BSH catch can and Forge throttlebody hose and IC hoses



There you go. Going all red I see.

I know you can get red coolant lines, just not sure who what making them. Maybe mishimoto. 

Also there are these...around the corner from my house  www.chromaclamp.com

What did I do...
I don't have pics but I fixed the connectors on my w/m solenoid. Had a slight trickle from one of the connectors, got new ones that worked like a charm.
I also moved my outside temp sensor from front bumper to under hood location, now I have an underhood temp sensor!

Just there temporary to do logging in traffic conditions.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Today the CC got a brand new butt. Modified VR6 CC rear dual exit valance widened to accept the W12 Phaeton exhaust tips then smoothed and shot in gloss black. More pics are on my thread and iG @43f


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

chillybone said:


> New grille and bumper and skirts are done. Just need to install!


Nice!:thumbup:

Where did you purchase? I kissed a crub lightly and wanted to fix, might be easier to just R&R and then sell the other one after I get it touched up.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally uploaded Video from the track...


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OVMrA-iQXus

Half of the time slip due to the other car not wanting to show time:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Finally uploaded Video from the track...
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OVMrA-iQXus
> ...


Nice, were people doubting your time?
Great job on launch.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Bas Hamans said:


> Holy crap:banghead::banghead::banghead: this K-custom coilovers set is really low....... Today I mounted the rears and I had to adjust the pearches 45mm up to get to the height I like!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img674/6789/a99a53.jpg
> 
> ...


Love the low, what product did you use? Mine is stock and want to lower.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

sorry for the bad iphone pic :sly:
Thanks to Pure Motorsport!
the only power mods i have at this time is the apr stg 1 tune, more to come opcorn:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> sorry for the bad iphone pic :sly:
> Thanks to Pure Motorsport!
> the only power mods i have at this time is the apr stg 1 tune, more to come opcorn:


Welcome to the FMIC club


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Added the Rline front bumper and painted the roof black.


Love your Helios man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> sorry for the bad iphone pic :sly:
> Thanks to Pure Motorsport!
> the only power mods i have at this time is the apr stg 1 tune, more to come opcorn:


Looks awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Nice!:thumbup:
> 
> Where did you purchase? I kissed a crub lightly and wanted to fix, might be easier to just R&R and then sell the other one after I get it touched up.


Ah right from Vw the bumper I had painted bit the skirts came painted from factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Installed the skirts. Will install the bumper next weekend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Fitted Rear Lip Spoiler and Rear Diffuser to my 14 CC R Line


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

@rowley1 from where did you bought the lip spoiler ?


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

hallucinogen said:


> @rowley1 from where did you bought the lip spoiler ?


Purchased from North East Wings - New York, product is fantastic quality, perfect fit also and great value.
http://www.newings.co/rear-deck-wings/volkswagen/passat/


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

and where did you get the diffuser?


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

akipal said:


> and where did you get the diffuser?


Hi see my other thread for diffuser details;
Bodyshop said they had to play around with it to get it to fit, wasnt a straight swap!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6987049-2014-r-line-rear-diffuser-mod


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

*Just installed my Magnaflow cat-back exhaust*

Got my VW dealer to install my new exhaust.
It sounds great. Just the right amount of rumble without sounding like a sewing machine.
The end pipes look great making the car look like just a little more than stock.
I will post a pic or two soon.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

installed this +5 hp :laugh:


----------



## New2meCC (Aug 15, 2014)

Put on some 19's

Will Install Eibach's tomorrow. They showed up in the mail far sooner than expected. :thumbup:


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

New2meCC said:


> Put on some 19's
> 
> Will Install Eibach's tomorrow. They showed up in the mail far sooner than expected.


Nice. What brand, how much and where did you get them from?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Merciless said:


> Nice. What brand, how much and where did you get them from?


From the centercap, look like the Alzor's from ECS Tuning:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...market_Alloys/Alzor_Wheels/19_inch/ES2652316/


----------



## New2meCC (Aug 15, 2014)

Merciless said:


> Nice. What brand, how much and where did you get them from?


Thanks!

Yes, as mentioned, they are Alzor 629's (19x8.5 with a 45 offset). I'll likely add spacers later. I Ordered them from ECS. Very good to deal with and VERY quick shipping. Only problem I had was one of the wheels they sent the first time was defective which was totally weird. Couldn't balance it no matter what. Despite the issue, ECS remained very good to deal with and we got it as sorted out very quickly. I shipped the wheel back as they sent me another. 

Really nice wheels for the price you pay. I really love the design for this car so I had to go with them. Pretty happy with how it turned out.

Eibach's being installed as I type. :thumbup:


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

20% tint all around including visor strip. Blue aspherical mirrors, VCDS mods. BSH intake and German smoked front lenses. Also, 19x8.5 VMR's with Hankook Ventus V12's 245/35/19. I know it looks silly at stock height but I am getting suspension next so hopefully it won't look like a 4x4 for much longer. Any recommendations on coils that are comfy and not bouncy?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

huzrddy said:


> Any recommendations on coils that are comfy and not bouncy?


Konis...$1060 with free shipping right now, they'll get you plenty low:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P-FREE-SHIPPING!!!-Ends-9-1-14-www-WRDUSA-com

Or HPA SHS's (stainless) are really nice & comfy too (what I'll be running AGAIN, lol)...pics in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Introducing-SHS-Coilovers-for-the-Passat-CC

ST's work, if you're on a tight budget, but just aren't stainless


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

huzrddy said:


> 20% tint all around including visor strip. Blue aspherical mirrors, VCDS mods. BSH intake and German smoked front lenses. Also, 19x8.5 VMR's with Hankook Ventus V12's 245/35/19. I know it looks silly at stock height but I am getting suspension next so hopefully it won't look like a 4x4 for much longer. Any recommendations on coils that are comfy and not bouncy?



Do like man! You broke the piggy bank with all that nice mods! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Konis...$1060 with free shipping right now, they'll get you plenty low:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P-FREE-SHIPPING!!!-Ends-9-1-14-www-WRDUSA-com
> 
> Or HPA SHS's (stainless) are really nice & comfy too (what I'll be running AGAIN, lol)...pics in this thread:
> ...



HPAs are the best!!!!

Thanks Dan for making that suggestion... Im a very happy camper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

Nothing really special but added some under-the-hood shazzam lol


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Washed the CC. First showing on VW Vortex


----------



## New2meCC (Aug 15, 2014)

Installed the Eibachs. Very happy how it sits now. With that little bit of wheel gap gone, these cars really do look top shelf. I dig the CC a TON. :thumbup:


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

snobrdrdan said:


> Konis...$1060 with free shipping right now, they'll get you plenty low:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P-FREE-SHIPPING!!!-Ends-9-1-14-www-WRDUSA-com
> 
> Or HPA SHS's (stainless) are really nice & comfy too (what I'll be running AGAIN, lol)...pics in this thread:
> ...


Thank you, I was originally leaning towards the Konis, but after reading the links I think I will go with the SHS package.



BETOGLI said:


> Do like man! You broke the piggy bank with all that nice mods! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer: :beer:


Thanks a bunch! It has been pretty expensive but it is so worth it. I love this car and amazed at how many compliments I get on it.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally got the new bumper and grille on ! Rline baby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Nethers said:


> Washed the CC. First showing on VW Vortex


Looks great! I love that color.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

chillybone said:


> Finally got the new bumper and grille on ! Rline baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

huzrddy said:


> It has been pretty expensive but it is so worth it. I love this car and amazed at how many compliments I get on it.


Yeah man, it's an awesome car... and if modded nicely it becomes an absolutely beauty IMO!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Now you see it....









Now you cant...ish









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Now you see it....


Can we get a full front shot?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not the best. Im hot, itchy, and drinking...

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive got the material for a badge delete, so that'll come in a few weeks...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Not the best. Im hot, itchy, and drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice man! Congrats!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you going to black out the VW emblem? It seems like a must with the rest.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Ive got the material for a badge delete, so that'll come in a few weeks...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

@Rowely one / and all - the company - link you provided lists that lip spoiler as being the same for 09-15 Passat - which I'd think isn't correct. For CC, should be 09-12, then later body styles have a different (slight) fit. 

Ideally I want to do the complete RLine body for my '11 Sport (since I searched for months for one, and was supposedly sold one - turned out to have simply had badging added to a Sport.... ug). Lesson learned - as the body kit, foglights, smoked tail lights, chrome sill plates, badges, etc - parts alone - are over 2k from VW. Side by side used Sport v Rline used prices only differ by a few hundred for the same mileage *IF one happens to be near you with the color combo, mileage and other specs that you desire... Got burned out on waiting, saw a great deal on a CPO with RLine badges and a big Rline dealer sign on a CPO - so bought it. Buyer beware with used cars - they can outright lie to your face and it's legal. And they did. 

Now. To make things right.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

huzrddy said:


> Thank you, I was originally leaning towards the Konis, but after reading the links I think I will go with the SHS package.


You'll be happy the HPA SHS's.

It just sucks that you missed their sale....they were only $999 delivered to your door ($899+ shipping) last month.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Rowley1 said:


> Fitted Rear Lip Spoiler and Rear Diffuser to my 14 CC R Line


Duuuuude I have that same car and I want that defuser, can you post more pics and post a link?


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

A little weekend project completed


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

Nethers,

Do you have your DRL's and Fogs running at the same time, and nothing else? I am trying to accomplish that and it appears that you have in your pictures. 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

L8Train said:


> A little weekend project completed


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## CCLUX (Aug 21, 2014)

ColumbusCC said:


> Upgraded to true oem rear camera and added wiring to allow voice commands on rns510 and 9w7 Bluetooth. Looks great with my park pilot and sensors.
> Now time to sell the rcd510 version f.
> 
> 
> ...




What guide did you use?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't sorry, car was off. Just sunny florida. On that note, I did have a low beam go out on me today.


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

92vrcorrado said:


> Duuuuude I have that same car and I want that defuser, can you post more pics and post a link?


See link for diffuser mod
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6987049-2014-r-line-rear-diffuser-mod


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

L8Train said:


> A little weekend project completed


It makes two of us so far rocking the black IC. nice and stealthy (with bumper on). What TOP u using? You do delete kit too?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dipped my wheels:
4 coats anthracite









4 coats copper









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

S WORD said:


> It makes two of us so far rocking the black IC. nice and stealthy (with bumper on). What TOP u using? You do delete kit too?


SPULEN TOP & TP
No delete kit, I couldn't justify $200+ for 2 pieces of bent sheet metal. the kit is way over priced IMO. If the delete kit was $75 i probably would have removed the stock IC. 



[email protected] said:


> Very nice :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*DSG Stage 2 *


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

L8Train said:


> SPULEN TOP & TP
> No delete kit, I couldn't justify $200+ for 2 pieces of bent sheet metal. the kit is way over priced IMO. If the delete kit was $75 i probably would have removed the stock IC.


yeah delete kit is a pretty over priced for what it is. that and the amount of work it takes to put it in makes it a $200+ part with prob 4 hrs labor behind it at a shop. If you ever get delete kit let me know I'll help you add it. I've got this **** down to under 3 hrs. 100% I notice no difference in performance or cooling with or without the zombie core. I just couldn't let the zombie hang out. 

How you liking the IC?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Dipped my wheels:
> 4 coats anthracite
> 
> 
> ...


How come you don;t mask the tires? Just curious, never used plastidip


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gonna paint the tires too! 

My first time doing wheels...next time I will.

I guess I was lazy, but it allowed me to see how it peels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

You can see the full effect of a Stage 1 + and DSG Stage 2 Tune *here*...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Installed OEM Phillips LED interior Lights (daytime shot)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> Installed OEM Phillips LED interior Lights (daytime shot)


What's the bulb look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> What's the bulb look like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a *T10 *


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

S WORD said:


> yeah delete kit is a pretty over priced for what it is. that and the amount of work it takes to put it in makes it a $200+ part with prob 4 hrs labor behind it at a shop. If you ever get delete kit let me know I'll help you add it. I've got this **** down to under 3 hrs. 100% I notice no difference in performance or cooling with or without the zombie core. I just couldn't let the zombie hang out.
> 
> How you liking the IC?


the more i drive with it the more i like it. 
But i get to take my car to the shop today :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: damn P2015 code started appearing. Time for a new intake manifold:banghead::banghead::banghead:. but its good timing now i get a discounted carbon cleaning


----------



## PIX3LPUSH3R (Aug 27, 2014)

*First post!*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> A little weekend project completed





Turb02 said:


> Dipped my wheels:
> 4 coats anthracite
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simply awesome! Nice and clean FTW! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Installed OEM Phillips LED interior Lights (daytime shot)



What a nice upgrade Captain! :thumbup: :thumbup: where did you sourced them from?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> What a nice upgrade Captain! :thumbup: :thumbup: where did you sourced them from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Beto


They're OEM by Phillips and come with a 1 year warranty via VW....You can buy them from me *here*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> They're OEM by Phillips and come with a 1 year warranty via VW....You can buy them from me *here*


O Captain!

Thank you so much!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> O Captain!
> 
> Thank you so much!


:thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

L8Train said:


> the more i drive with it the more i like it.
> But i get to take my car to the shop today :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: damn P2015 code started appearing. Time for a new intake manifold:banghead::banghead::banghead:. but its good timing now i get a discounted carbon cleaning


Been there. Sorry to hear, dreaded P2015. I was meeting with 1BlkCC-R the other day and ran his car for codes. First was P0068 next was P2015. I hate breaking that news to people...he is still in warranty so I felt much better.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome Serge. Interested to see what you have planned coming up.

Pretty menacing. 










Been experiencing more boost leaks, so last night I checked all IC hoses. Culprit was found...stock TOP installed again.
Soooo much better.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mounted the freshly dipped wheels and gave her a quick wash:

























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's time! consider this an early birthday present


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> It's time! consider this an early birthday present


Congrats man!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Removed 3M vinyl from my roof...Paint coming soon:sly:


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks!  waiting on the apr downpipe, now


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*9x20 et37 will they fit with 235/35 r20 ?*

Hi,
I'm from czech republic

this is my CC 









i WANT new rims 9x20 et37 and 235/35 r20 (for daily drive) ... WIll they fit with NO RUBBING ? front and rear ? THANK you


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Installed USP Motorsports HIDs for my lowbeams.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Removed 3M vinyl from my roof...Paint coming soon:sly:


:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Thanks!  waiting on the apr downpipe, now


Sir,

That might take some time! 

I know what I'm telling you! But you'll be more than happy with the final result! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dredr1 said:


> Hi,
> I'm from czech republic
> 
> this is my CC
> ...


Hi Dredr1,

Welcome, your car looks beautiful!


----------



## Finneid90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tested on some new OEM rs4 9x20" wheels I got veeeery cheap 
OEM suspension for now.. Soon winter so coilovers must wait


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Got a P0299 code last week, so I replaced the diverter valve yesterday. It was shredded in two places. Nice, quick & easy fix, and you can tell a huge difference now that it's been replaced with the newer piston design. Thanks ECS Tuning!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Utwarreng said:


> Got a P0299 code last week, so I replaced the diverter valve yesterday. It was shredded in two places. Nice, quick & easy fix, and you can tell a huge difference now that it's been replaced with the newer piston design. Thanks ECS Tuning!


Nice! Did you bought the pricey OEM one?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Saw few nice CCs at SoCal Euro.
Rico looking good in Neuspeed booth.
Purple one still hanging around on ground lookin good...PM me if you own this. Paint needs polished. Let that purple shine. 
There was a Blue CC on bags and Interlagos roof rack looking good. I don't think I've ever seen it posted up here.

Sold a few parts to locals.
Looking to sell more today. 
And at lunch going to get smoke boost leak tested. Gotta make sure!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

The power of a good oil cap.

Smoke test went fine on all IC hoses, TOP, pipes, and everything. Then mechanic caught leak from oil cap. 
Car idles and drives much smooth, responsiveness improved. Glad I finally have a clean bill of health in all area concerning flow now.


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

New rack for snow season! So excited!!!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Got some new wheel


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

fat! Ready for track? :laugh:


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Replaced battery*

Bought car new in June 2012. OEM battery died last night at work. 26 month lifespan right on queue. Jumped the car at 3 am thanks to some random dude and then backed it on to small ramp at work. Prayed it would be enough incline to pop the clutch in am and get home rather than rely on finding another person w cables. Good news is it was. Purchased new Interstate battery this am after searching threads last night. Will be installing tonight sometime and worrying about "programming" later. Yes I read all those posts. CarGuy better buy another CC. His were most helpful. Not paying a dealer $189 for two freaking wires. Local shop wanted $135 plus $20 install for an AC/Delco. Went directly to Interstate distributor on Powerline and paid $96 for the Mega Tron II. (Plus $10 until I return old core) 

LOVE THIS SITE! Always helps me make good decisions. Thanks posters.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> :thumbup:


Thx Beto:wave:


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Strapped to a Mustang Dyno...here's the numbers!









3 pulls, these are the highest numbers
211hp/247tq
APR stg 1
Neuspeed FMIC
balmy 84 degrees in socal

i'll get some pics in a few...just hold on!!!


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*dead battery*

Installed new battery from above post. No sweat even for a non mechanic guy. Thinking it would just lift out after I disconnected the terminals proves that point. Anyway, as far as reprogramming, the only thing I had to reprogram was the clock. Radio presets, windows and anything else were unaffected. Looking forward to getting to know this car more and more as the years pass cuz I'd like to keep this car a while.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Thx Beto:wave:


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice! Did you bought the pricey OEM one?


No, I bought the $63 version. Couldn't justify doubling the cost.

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES263879/


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Installed PIAA H8 Fog bulbs...*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Utwarreng said:


> No, I bought the $63 version. Couldn't justify doubling the cost.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES263879/


Yeah... The VW one is super expensive IMO!


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

So needed new tires and decided to upgrade my wheels. I always liked the thunder wheels also got it detailed to show it off. Next item is stage 2. Anyone selling a DP pm me


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

What color direction? Wrap in CF? Wrap the roof in CF? Wrap the front grill and the mirror CF? Get a CF Wing? Paint all in white? Get a regular wing and paint it white?


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Picked up my AWE K04, Wagner IC, Forge Big Break kit, Audi oil cap, PNP turbo blanket. Very exciting day


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

I want to introduce myself, my name is Ian and I'm from OKC. I purchased back in June and I'm planning to mod soon.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

:wave:

Not today, but a few days ago we traded in our mk6 GTI for this 2012 Urano Gray beauty


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

airmax1 said:


> What color direction? Wrap in CF? Wrap the roof in CF? Wrap the front grill and the mirror CF? Get a CF Wing? Paint all in white? Get a regular wing and paint it white?


Personally, I'd paint everything white, and wrap the roof and chrome around the windows. :beer:



Slammed CC said:


> Picked up my AWE K04, Wagner IC, Forge Big Break kit, Audi oil cap, PNP turbo blanket. Very exciting day


 :thumbup:



Stickz405 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to introduce myself, my name is Ian and I'm from OKC. I purchased back in June and I'm planning to mod soon.


Welcome :beer:


----------



## blue2turbo (Nov 23, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> What color direction? Wrap in CF? Wrap the roof in CF? Wrap the front grill and the mirror CF? Get a CF Wing? Paint all in white? Get a regular wing and paint it white?


I'd agree, paint the whole car white. I do like the look of the front grill being black/CF, but not the part where the license plate mounts. If you do the grill in CF, I think the mirror caps in CF wouldn't be too bad either. If you want a spoiler, I have an OEM one I'm selling that is brand new in the box it's factory painted silver, but could easily be repainted white . I like the wheel choice and the clear bumper lenses! Helped me decide to get all clear for my white CC vice the Euro ones with the amber!


----------



## xivanx (Apr 13, 2014)

A little project over the weekend...added a rear plate bracket to the rear bumper so it looks nicer....what do you guys think?









...before








...after








Tada!

Also added the ECS tunning dogbone mount, Euro short shifter, and Euro light switch.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stickz405 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to introduce myself, my name is Ian and I'm from OKC. I purchased back in June and I'm planning to mod soon.





PKstrategy said:


> :wave:
> 
> Not today, but a few days ago we traded in our mk6 GTI for this 2012 Urano Gray beauty



Congrats and welcome Guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Traded in a '13 Beetle R-line for an '09 3.6 4motion. 42k miles on it for $16,9. Thought it was priced very nicely.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

k04 installed today with APR's 3" downpipe w/high flow cat. i still have the stock exhaust from the catback...:banghead: so quiet, i can fly under the radar, might be a good thing :what:










drive home was weak...so much traffic for a monday could not really get on it. noticeable difference in power, kicks in later (2.5-3k) in the rpms, picks up and pulls to redline...:laugh:

Going back to the dyno in a few weeks or so, after i get an intake

Mods:
APR tune
APR k04 turbo
APR 3" downpipe with high flow-cat
Neuspeed FMIC
Neuspeed Engine Torque Arm Insert (i can feel a lot more of the clutch/engine vibration with this)

Suspension
H&R SS Coilovers
H&R 24" RSB
Avant Guard M510 19"


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

^^^Nice!^^^
:thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I fell asleep, drove into a ditch, tore off the front passenger wheel, hit a telephone pole, then rolled the car onto the roof. Minor injuries to me, the wife, my son and the dog....... car totaled....RIP 2010 CC Sport 6MT


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

WOW...... Glad to hear everyone is ok. From the sound of things the car held up good huh?


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> I fell asleep, drove into a ditch, tore off the front passenger wheel, hit a telephone pole, then rolled the car onto the roof. Minor injuries to me, the wife, my son and the dog....... car totaled....RIP 2010 CC Sport 6MT


So scary for you and so sad for the car 
Did you get any pictures of the scene? Curious as to how you could flip after hitting a pole :screwy:


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

It wasn't today but rather last Wednesday, I bought it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Grimtastic said:


> It wasn't today but rather last Wednesday, I bought it!


Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> I fell asleep, drove into a ditch, tore off the front passenger wheel, hit a telephone pole, then rolled the car onto the roof. Minor injuries to me, the wife, my son and the dog....... car totaled....RIP 2010 CC Sport 6MT


Thank God everyone is OK! Sorry to hear this bad news... but at the same time it's a great news!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed out my xenon bulbs with Osram Night Braker Unlimited Xenarc 4350K, along with the error free LEDs into parking lights. Much stronger lights now as they are claiming with those bulbs, very happy with the result. And that ugly yellow glow is gone from the headlights thanks to the LEDs. Also changed some rear bushings.


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

xivanx said:


> added a rear plate bracket to the rear bumper so it looks nicer....what do you guys think?


where'd you get the bracket? I like it.. especially because the dealer screwed the plates on crooked :facepalm:

Since the plate sticks out more with the bracket... does it still fall under the plate light at night, or is it blocking it a bit?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Rybo VW CC said:


>


That's a way to do it....


----------



## xivanx (Apr 13, 2014)

HD9280 said:


> where'd you get the bracket? I like it.. especially because the dealer screwed the plates on crooked :facepalm:
> 
> Since the plate sticks out more with the bracket... does it still fall under the plate light at night, or is it blocking it a bit?


No issues with bracket. I got it from ECS it's a BMW bracket actually and it was like $25










...that's the item number if it helps.


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*gave my 4Motion CC a good Wash and Wax *


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

Rybo VW CC said:


>



May you provide some more details...use primer? what kind of paint? tips? tricks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

installed airlift kit


----------



## blue2turbo (Nov 23, 2009)

For those that want to paint their brake calipers and rotor hats, from doing it multiple different ways in the past couple years, I can tell you the EASIEST way to do it cleanly is:

http://www.g2usa.com/

You can find the regular caliper paint kits on ebay or other sites for about $37.00. Not the cheapest, but the normal brake caliper paint at local auto stores is like $8-10/can (probably need 2 cans to get good coats on), then you need the degreaser/cleaner ($5-7), and then you have to take the time to tape everything and protect it all while you spray, vice brushing it on. It costs a little more, but it's easier and lasts longer. I will be ordering a black kit myself for my CC brakes. I used a red kit on my previous MINI and it came out awesome.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

On my way to work last night... 76 in a 55, BAM $289

It was in the mid 70's and the K04 was screaming :facepalm:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


> On my way to work last night... 76 in a 55, BAM $289
> 
> It was in the mid 70's and the K04 was screaming :facepalm:


Why did you stop? He can't catch you


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally getting the exhaust done!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ready to camp!










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Ready to camp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





clkitx said:


> installed airlift kit


Gents on Bents!
Cars lookin good guys.

I'd like to rock Bentley's at one point. One of the cars that I used to see that sold me on CCs was this...


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Gents on Bents!
> Cars lookin good guys.
> 
> I'd like to rock Bentley's at one point. One of the cars that I used to see that sold me on CCs was this...


sweet!! SO SWEET!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

fablowe01 said:


> sweet!! SO SWEET!!!


+1


----------



## bigdamp1 (Feb 1, 2014)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/14/a41ca5434cc126f9c3a1eb3994fca3e5.jpg

First mod, first post. Added some CF. This was my first foray into aliexpress.com. since it actually came, I guess it's OK order some other misc stuff.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Had to do a little modification to my plate


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

bigdamp1 said:


> First mod, first post. Added some CF. This was my first foray into aliexpress.com. since it actually came, I guess it's OK order some other misc stuff.


How much was it? How is the quality? I'm always sketched by ordering from aliexpress. I went ahead and closed the image tag for you ([/IMG])


----------



## bigdamp1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks buddy! These are sticker inserts. They fit well and were like $3-4. It took about three weeks for them to get here. I got some other stuff too and it's all pretty much as described.


----------



## bigdamp1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I also only buy stuff that I can take the chance of it being imperfect if that makes sense. OR it's so cheap that who cares?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdamp1 said:


> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/14/a41ca5434cc126f9c3a1eb3994fca3e5.jpg
> 
> First mod, first post. Added some CF. This was my first foray into aliexpress.com. since it actually came, I guess it's OK order some other misc stuff.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks awesome man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

gryjetta03 said:


>


Looks good! What specs did you go with for the Vossens? Thinking about ordering a set of CV2s.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you. I appreciate the love. 19x8.5 with 15mm fronts and 19x10 rears.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Swung over to OEMplus's place for some VAGcom coding. He activated rain sensing auto-window-up, remote control windows up and down, fog lamp for euro switch, front fogs running with brights, and activated paddle shifting for when my new wheel arrives.  Now I'm shopping new 20's to replace the one's I'm on and looking at Stage 1+ parts/programming.


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

Resonator and muffler delete with some magnaflow dual tips. I love it. Next is a neuspeed p-chip. 
https://vimeo.com/106152597


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got E-Tuners stage 2!!

Now I need a clutch


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Got E-Tuners stage 2!!
> 
> Now I need a clutch


From drtechy? Is this your first tune or could you compare/contrast with other tune?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

First tune. From drtechy, yes. I posted a first impressions thread here and in the engine forum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Just read the first impressions. (I only keep up with this thread in the CC forums since I have a Beetle). I'm like you in that I don't like to pay for something twice, but I couldn't hold off on a tune so went APR and now that Mario is tuning I'm banging my head.


----------



## cjdanvers (Jan 8, 2013)

1SikCC said:


> Guest2320 said:
> 
> 
> > stumbled upon this
> ...


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Dropped car at dealer and now dropping my wallet off to replace my transmission.... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Dipped my wheels. Anthracite base with Copper metalizer.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Neuspeed P-Flo intake installed:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

unctucker said:


> Dipped my wheels. Anthracite base with Copper metalizer.


Looks sweet man! Nice work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Dropped car at dealer and now dropping my wallet off to replace my transmission.... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


That really sucks man! Sorry about it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Neuspeed P-Flo intake installed:


Looks awesome man! Is that a dry air filter?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

HunterRose said:


> Dropped car at dealer and now dropping my wallet off to replace my transmission.... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Hey man if you have the 2.0 TSI DSG engine I'm selling my transmission when we do the 4-motion conversion next week. PM me if you want more info and a h3ll of a cheaper price than the dealership.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet man! Nice work!


Thank you. Took about 3.hrs. but worth it. I almost left it the Anthracite color.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I replaced it with a 2010 Audi S4 6MT.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> I replaced it with a 2010 Audi S4 6MT.


How much do you like your Audi S4 so far? :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

unctucker said:


> Thank you. Took about 3.hrs. but worth it. I almost left it the Anthracite color.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> How much do you like your Audi S4 so far? :thumbup:


Love it, much more solid feeling car than my CC. It's so good I probably won't do any suspension or engine tuning upgrades. Torquey power everywhere, like a V8...much better handling (expected). Super comfy sport seats (the CC seats are pretty good, just not as body-hugging as the S4.

Things that the CC does better :
Better sounding stereo than the standard Audi system...and no HD radio in the Audi
"airier" feeling interior
bigger trunk
better fuel economy
A lighter, more precise feeling shifter...the Audi seems less precise and rubbery
I like the interior and exterior styling better of the CC, but the Audi has somewhat better interior materials (not that the CC is bad)
CC has cornering lights....S4 does not
CC has interior autodimming mirror....my S4 does not (it is an option)
Power window switches on the S4 feel cheap compared to the CC.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks awesome man! Is that a dry air filter?


Thanks buddy! and yes, its a dry filter.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Took the boat down the 1/8th yesterday,best time was a 9.70. Not bad for the VR 4Motion. It's tuned with Unitronic.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally had to replace the factory battery. Also ordered a CTS catch can and replacement air filter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Finally had to replace the factory battery. Also ordered a CTS catch can and replacement air filter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Where did you order your catch can from and what was the cost?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

unctucker said:


> Where did you order your catch can from and what was the cost?


From cts. I get military discount, so...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Gotcha, I have not checked there website. Did you order it for the CC or another 2.0 Tsi? Thank you for your service.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I picked up the one that they listed for the CC. 

Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I picked up the one that they listed for the CC.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Love it, much more solid feeling car than my CC. It's so good I probably won't do any suspension or engine tuning upgrades. Torquey power everywhere, like a V8...much better handling (expected). Super comfy sport seats (the CC seats are pretty good, just not as body-hugging as the S4.
> 
> Things that the CC does better :
> Better sounding stereo than the standard Audi system...and no HD radio in the Audi
> ...


Nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Thanks buddy! and yes, its a dry filter.


Nice! Even the oiled filter keep more particles out... at the same time helps you to keep the MAF in better shape! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pumped that race gas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

After 2+ years sitting on a shelf in my garage, finally got my Eibach Pro-Kits installed. Super happy with the results. Not too low, and not too high, imo.
Huge thanks to PURE motorsports SD.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

cdgla said:


> After 2+ years sitting on a shelf in my garage, finally got my Eibach Pro-Kits installed. Super happy with the results. Not too low, and not too high, imo.
> Huge thanks to PURE motorsports SD.


Congrats!!! did you yelp them and get a free shirt? 

-Art


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

Didn't know about the free shirt deal, but I should jump on yelp and give them a glowing review. Was very happy. I did let Michael know via email how happy I was.
Thanks again for the rec, Art.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Whoever got FB and wants to stay connected plese join

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/VWCCOG/


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

All the good stuff has moved to Facebook. There are a lot of us on there in the group.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm done with taking chances for a 5-10mph over the speed limit ticket that costs $500- and points. That all ends today and this set up should cover it all.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> I'm done with taking chances for a 5-10mph over the speed limit ticket that costs $500- and points. That all ends today and this set up should cover it all.


How much?


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

nothing but I ordered a 2014 CC r line and pick up tomorrow.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Took it down to h20

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> I'm done with taking chances for a 5-10mph over the speed limit ticket that costs $500- and points. That all ends today and this set up should cover it all.


Nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Took it down to h20
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dtrain12 said:


> nothing but I ordered a 2014 CC r line and pick up tomorrow.


Congrats man! Please upload some pics once you pic your CC. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> How much?


About $1,800- for the main system and I can reinstall it on future cars so I see it as an investment, not just a mod that will only work on the CC. :thumbup:




BETOGLI said:


> Nice!


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*DSG serviced!*

Just rolled over 40k on my 2013, so I got the parts from Deustche parts which is like 7 mins from my house and it took me 2hr 15 mins with me answering text and talking to the wife while doing it. It was very easy !!! One thing I must say that oil was extremely dark and I am glad I didn't wait to do it. I have a friend who has 100k on her 2011 CC and I texted her a pic of the oil that came out and she said she is going straight to the dealer tomorrow. Note she has 103k and has never changed her DSG and her car shifts fine.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats man! Please upload some pics once you pic your CC. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks!










Thanks!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> I'm done with taking chances for a 5-10mph over the speed limit ticket that costs $500- and points. That all ends today and this set up should cover it all.


No offense but the fact that this video exist makes me skeptical about dropping that kind of cash on something like this. Coupled with the fact that a cop can get you on visual observation too and it just seems like kind of a bad idea. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fwJCRDk2Ik


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dtrain12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like it pretty much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Awesome work man!... Now, just send it to me! 

I don't know why any aftermarket brand made a badgeless grill for the VW Passat CC? :screw:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Awesome work man!... Now, just send it to me!
> 
> I don't know why any aftermarket brand made a badgeless grill for the VW Passat CC? :screw:


Thanks! I cant wait to finish it! Going to a meet tonight without it on is gonna suck, but its just not ready yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I do like it pretty much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you very much amigo


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

Gave it a nice wash+wax at work yesterday and recorded a short clip of the exhaust note. https://vimeo.com/107357486


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dtrain12 said:


> thank you very much amigo


¡De nada amigo!


----------



## bigdamp1 (Feb 1, 2014)

CChristian said:


> Gave it a nice wash+wax at work yesterday and recorded a short clip of the exhaust note. https://vimeo.com/107357486


Your car sounds amazing


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/107421118
Dyno-ed w some other CCs 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet man! Do you have some dyno sheets you could upload? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/107421118
> Dyno-ed w some other CCs
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if jealous...or really jealous. 
Nice!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fresh air filter and a catch can installed...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdamp1 said:


> Your car sounds amazing


+1, It sounds amazing!

Is your car a V6 or a 2.0 TSI? Sorry if I can't see your Sig (I'm connected via TapaTalk).


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Fresh air filter and a catch can installed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice job! It looks awesome! CTS is growing pretty fast in the VW/Audi World! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

coachpalmer said:


> Just rolled over 40k on my 2013, so I got the parts from Deustche parts which is like 7 mins from my house and it took me 2hr 15 mins with me answering text and talking to the wife while doing it. It was very easy !!! One thing I must say that oil was extremely dark and I am glad I didn't wait to do it. I have a friend who has 100k on her 2011 CC and I texted her a pic of the oil that came out and she said she is going straight to the dealer tomorrow. Note she has 103k and has never changed her DSG and her car shifts fine.


you should send a sample to be analyzed.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dtrain12 said:


> not sure if jealous...or really jealous.
> Nice!


Thnx you and thanks Beto!







its 312/306 on calibrated mustang dyno.... I got a bit upset cz was shooting for 320, talked to APR they said i met numbers that they claim cz if i transform numbers frm Mustang dyno to theirs it would be at 343/336, thats on 93 pump gas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx you and thanks Beto!
> its 312/306 on calibrated mustang dyno.... I got a bit upset cz was shooting for 320, talked to APR they said i met numbers that they claim cz if i transform numbers frm Mustang dyno to theirs it would be at 343/336, thats on 93 pump gas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I would have expected around 330.. but yeah Mustang dynos will do that.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Damn, I would have expected around 330.. but yeah Mustang dynos will do that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYVuuN6ZWyI


Ko4 GTI on 100 file w 100 gas did 327/337.


I thnk 330+ i wld put with 100 in tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

volks76 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:O


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx you and thanks Beto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice numbers man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx you and thanks Beto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad numbers Serge. I wouldn't be disappointed with that. Car is running well. On 91 octane with 18 psi max boost because of leaks I hit 285whp/300wtq on a dynopack. So your numbers on 93/mustang all seem right in line.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Got another one


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx you and thanks Beto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numbers looks pretty good, you have a CTS turbo and Unitronic relocation DV if my memory is right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Numbers looks pretty good, you have a CTS turbo and Unitronic relocation DV if my memory is right?


Yeah, man you are right.... Im doing Carbon Clean up (that GB One) and putting those Colder plugs as well... Might run it with 100 octane in 2 weeks, we shall see )) Buddy w mk6 APR ko4 put down 327/337 Mustang (359/370 DynoPak APR#) on same dyno, same day.... I thnk with 100 octane i can beat his numbes! 

Have u dynoed urs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Got another one


thats one sexy beast, bro!!! Congrats on a new purchse!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah, man you are right.... Im doing Carbon Clean up (that GB One) and putting those Colder plugs as well... Might run it with 100 octane in 2 weeks, we shall see )) Buddy w mk6 APR ko4 put down 327/337 Mustang (359/370 DynoPak APR#) on same dyno, same day.... I thnk with 100 octane i can beat his numbes!
> 
> Have u dynoed urs?


Plugs and carbon clean will help significantly, a soon we are getting under 80' down here I wanna dynoed mine


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Plugs and carbon clean will help significantly, a soon we are getting under 80' down here I wanna dynoed mine


I did mine while it was 80 lol... warmed up pretty good by 1pm... Shld have ran it at 9am whn got there, it was around 67-70 lol


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I did mine while it was 80 lol... warmed up pretty good by 1pm... Shld have ran it at 9am whn got there, it was around 67-70 lol


Yup, agreed, 60/70 will shoot the best numbers. I wanna go with 5gal Sunoco GT260 and hope for the best.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Yup, agreed, 60/70 will shoot the best numbers. I wanna go with 5gal Sunoco GT260 and hope for the best.


what the hell is that stuff? ))


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> what the hell is that stuff? ))


APR says is "good stuff"


----------



## cockasaurus (Sep 30, 2014)

*2013 cc 2.0 tsi*

anyone have any first hand feedback on the full synthetic lubri molly 5w40 in a 2.0 tsi


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Used it in a previous own 2.0 FSI. Great oil I personally think it made that car run cooler


----------



## cockasaurus (Sep 30, 2014)

coachpalmer said:


> Used it in a previous own 2.0 FSI. Great oil I personally think it made that car run cooler


thx!!!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Threw on my Euro Aluminum mirror caps! I'll take some better pictures later, washed her tonight too, but it was dark by the time I finished haha. So far I'm very happy with them! Went on easily and they look great!:thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Threw on my Euro Aluminum mirror caps! I'll take some better pictures later, washed her tonight too, but it was dark by the time I finished haha. So far I'm very happy with them! Went on easily and they look great!


Where did you purchase your mirror caps, how much and how long was the delivery time..... Looks great.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Got another one


Damn, that was quick!
'13 or '14?

NICE though!! :thumbup:

Take all the mods off the old one?

Interested in selling the OEM wheels? 
(or trading?)


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I changed the oil and bought up some new goodies:

19x8.5et44 OZ SuperTurismo LM
235/35R19 Goodyear Eagle F1
Audi R8 Red Top Ignition Coils
AWE C|C|B Carbon Intake
GFB DV+
DV Relocation Kit

This weekend is going to be a FUN weekend.  I can't wait! Next up will probably be Uni Stage1+, then I'll be done aside from wrapping the trim panels in brushed Titanium and replacing my 'R-Line' badging with 'R' badges and adding the brushed aluminum upper mirror caps.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed out spark plugs and made some video, still not the best.

Vrrnnn...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

unctucker said:


> Where did you purchase your mirror caps, how much and how long was the delivery time..... Looks great.


+1, it Looks pretty awesome! Will these mirror caps fit in a 2012 YM (pre facelift model)?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

xterrain said:


> I changed the oil and bought up some new goodies:
> 
> 19x8.5et44 OZ SuperTurismo LM
> 235/35R19 Goodyear Eagle F1
> ...


Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S4BiT said:


> Changed out spark plugs and made some video, still not the best.
> 
> Vrrnnn...


It sounds nice man!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Where did you purchase your mirror caps, how much and how long was the delivery time..... Looks great.





BETOGLI said:


> +1, it Looks pretty awesome! Will these mirror caps fit in a 2012 YM (pre facelift model)?


Thanks guys! I love the Audi touch on the CC, plus they match the window trim perfectly! They're only plastic, so the price is a little steep for that, but I've always loved the look of these on CC's, Scirocco's, etc. They only took 2 days (Ordered Sunday night, got them on Tuesday), and they took about 10 min a piece to install. Super easy. And yeah, they should fit on the old ones, they work on Golfs, Jettas, etc, so the older CC's should not be an issue.

Link to the mirrors.... http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-898-537-538-3Q7/0/268059


And for those wondering, here's the step by step how to.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5543807-DIY-mk6-Jetta-GLI-mirror-cap-removal-guide


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks dan. It's a 14. I had to trade wheels in order to keep mine. I took of everything and most are going back on this one. Also few goodies are on their way from Europe.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Thanks guys! I love the Audi touch on the CC, plus they match the window trim perfectly! They're only plastic, so the price is a little steep for that, but I've always loved the look of these on CC's, Scirocco's, etc. They only took 2 days (Ordered Sunday night, got them on Tuesday), and they took about 10 min a piece to install. Super easy. And yeah, they should fit on the old ones, they work on Golfs, Jettas, etc, so the older CC's should not be an issue.
> 
> Link to the mirrors.... http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-898-537-538-3Q7/0/268059
> 
> ...


Thanks man! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was looking at Audi Q5's aluminum rear view mirror covers and they're like $700.00+ per set! That's pretty expensive and I don't even know it that's even real aluminum or just a very good finish that looks alike it!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just picked up CC from Fourseason Tuning here in Orange, Ca after getting the APR Ko4 software update and bluetooth program switcher
-car feels faster
-power is smoother
-works much better with my unitronic DSG software 
-tcs is recalibrated for the increased power
-was able to log all the engine parameters via the iPhone app
-so I can confirm no boost leaks
-why didn't I do this sooner


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> Just picked up CC from Fourseason Tuning here in Orange, Ca after getting the APR Ko4 software update and bluetooth program switcher
> -car feels faster
> -power is smoother
> -works much better with my unitronic DSG software
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

One or two parts have gone missing on the CC and thats just how it goes when an AWD conversion is happening.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> One or two parts have gone missing on the CC and thats just how it goes when an AWD conversion is happening.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> One or two parts have gone missing on the CC and thats just how it goes when an AWD conversion is happening.


Sweet man! Congrats on that awesome mod! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Where did you purchase your mirror caps, how much and how long was the delivery time..... Looks great.





Im going to get some paint work done and one of the things is painting the mirror caps to get that look. Ill post up when it happens. hopefully by the end of this month


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Ordered Lamin-X front light tints, light tint for the headlights, darker one for the blinkers and yellow for the fog lights. Painting front bumper and also doing the front grill surrounding to gloss black along with the other chrome parts on the front. Will post some pictures when it's done.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Washed her up, and took some potatoes*

<iframe class="imgur-album" width="100%" height="550" frameborder="0" src="//imgur.com/a/4D9XX/embed"></iframe>


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Rear brakes. The right pad is the new one...obviously.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Rear brakes. The right pad is the new one...obviously.


and i bet you your front pads are not even half way done. I changed my rears at 40k but fronts are still going strong


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah that's pretty much nail on the head.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Same her. did my rears at 60k (first set) fronts were half done. Changed them anyways.


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

coming soon...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jannoreno1 said:


> coming soon...


Nice wrap Jannoreno!


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Finished istalling the AWE C|C|B intake and R8 coils yesterday.



















Now I'm just trying to source the right lug bolts for my OZ SuperTurismo LM's.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

xterrain said:


> Finished istalling the AWE C|C|B intake and R8 coils yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Who's VW CC is this? Simply amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:










And I may guess this could be APR's VW CC... right?


----------



## 486598 (Sep 4, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> One or two parts have gone missing on the CC and thats just how it goes when an AWD conversion is happening.



How much is this costing you? What shop can do this?


----------



## Nunya_Binnez (Dec 19, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


>


I really wish someone would produce this front bumper.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nunya_Binnez said:


> I really wish someone would produce this front bumper.


+1 As well as shaved grills!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BETOGLI said:


> Who's VW CC is this? Simply amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed on that first one. Looks sick! The 2nd one is the APR SEMA build from 2009 or 2010 I believe. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

brux2dc said:


> How much is this costing you? What shop can do this?



Im sure quite a few shops around the US could do it especially on the East Coast. However to have it done to perfection I'd recommend calling up Bluewater Performance in Denver, CO as this is their 7th or 8th AWD swap. At the same time that they are doing mine they also have a MK2 GTI Rally (shipped over to the USA part by part and rebuilt) and are converting that to AWD.... and 2.5 BT but who's counting, LOL!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I retrofitted my auto-folding mirrors while back but i finally got this feature working today. Auto-close via remote


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> I retrofitted my auto-folding mirrors while back but i finally got this feature working today. Auto-close via remote


Super good! Id never seen them at work on a CC just via the options list in ROW. Smart mod though especially via remote.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

if you guys are wondering, the iphone 6 plus in the little side triangular hole. that what you call it?
































-iphone 5 pics
i can't have my phone there, i hit it when i shift into 2, 4, or 6th gears. i have a case, so no bend gate


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice work Miro! I still need to come by to finish the coding on the rain sensing windows.  See you soon-ish.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I retrofitted my auto-folding mirrors while back but i finally got this feature working today. Auto-close via remote


howd you make that happen?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

In preparation for APR BBQ...


----------



## Voyoucharmant (Aug 31, 2007)

*Wrapped the cheap-looking sliver trim*

















and a couple of close ups.
















I'm really happy with the finished product. I think it looks SO much better than the silver plastic.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Voyoucharmant said:


> and a couple of close ups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Post it here so we have a larger collection

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> if you guys are wondering, the iphone 6 plus in the little side triangular hole. that what you call it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. Do you think it will fit in the cup holder when it has a more significant case on it? I got the 6 last week, but it is sitting in my desk drawer at work until I get a case. These pics make it look like it will not fit in the cup holder


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Added a BT, GTX2867R to be exact.
Tuning still needs to be worked out so I am on a safe file until later this week or next.
But still power is higher than my K04 ever put down.
I won't really speak too much to the turbo impression until real tune is in.

Only difference in the way the engine bay look is the Uni DV added. Had to do it because turbo does not contain a stock location DV placement. 

Before:


After:


I went with a stock location kit. Mated up to everything nicely.
More things to come soon


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

It got a bath, needs a polish though.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/tucci20th/15460605101" title="Untitled by Mike Tucci, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15460605101_3b9eaf567a.jpg" width="500" height="487" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> Added a BT, GTX2867R to be exact.
> Tuning still needs to be worked out so I am on a safe file until later this week or next.
> But still power is higher than my K04 ever put down.
> I won't really speak too much to the turbo impression until real tune is in.
> ...



Killer, its going down! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Even with safe tune I get a flavor of BT. Went 60-100 at a mind bending rate. Worth every penny in current form. Once tune is in things will be rockin. How's everything going in CO?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> Even with safe tune I get a flavor of BT. Went 60-100 at a mind bending rate. Worth every penny in current form. Once tune is in things will be rockin. How's everything going in CO?


Congrats man that turbo seems to have a ton of down low potential. My last turbo was a 5858 and it spooled way up at 4300rpm... Not too fun LOL In CO the AWD swap finally started today i posted a few pics of it on the little blog deal in my build thread. Driveshaft and fuelcell are in


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

jspirate said:


> Oh my. Do you think it will fit in the cup holder when it has a more significant case on it? I got the 6 last week, but it is sitting in my desk drawer at work until I get a case. These pics make it look like it will not fit in the cup holder


the phone in the cup holder is the 6 plus. i don't know how bulky a regular 6 gets. what kind of case did you get?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

All guys from tristate - this is great extremely well organized event.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Run-quot-to-the-Poconos-Saturday-October-25th


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tucci said:


> It got a bath, needs a polish though.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/tucci20th/15460605101" title="Untitled by Mike Tucci, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15460605101_3b9eaf567a.jpg" width="500" height="487" alt="Untitled"></a>


Welcome back in the CC world...nice color!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I retrofitted my auto-folding mirrors while back but i finally got this feature working today. Auto-close via remote


Simply awesome man! What a nice mod! Congrats!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Voyoucharmant said:


> and a couple of close ups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks pretty nice and clean! Which vinyl color/texture is it? It looks like dark titanium! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Added a BT, GTX2867R to be exact.
> Tuning still needs to be worked out so I am on a safe file until later this week or next.
> But still power is higher than my K04 ever put down.
> I won't really speak too much to the turbo impression until real tune is in.
> ...


Congrats man! That's a awesome engine built! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I heard and read that with the new Garrett GTX turbos there's not much turbo lag compared to the Garrett GT ones. How do you like it so far? Who's going to tune your car? Congrats!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Ali express has that bumper.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Added a BT, GTX2867R to be exact.
> Tuning still needs to be worked out so I am on a safe file until later this week or next.
> But still power is higher than my K04 ever put down.
> I won't really speak too much to the turbo impression until real tune is in.
> ...


Nice :thumbup: I really want to upgrade mine now to FrankenT :laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats man! That's a awesome engine built! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I heard and read that with the new Garrett GTX turbos there's not much turbo lag compared to the Garrett GT ones. How do you like it so far? Who's going to tune your car? Congrats!





mango_springroll said:


> Nice :thumbup: I really want to upgrade mine now to FrankenT :laugh:


Thanks Beto!
GTX is a much faster spool from what I am told, not that I had a GT to compare to. I mean even in the "safe" form the car moves. I get a taste of the BT at higher speeds/RPMs. Car really moves! And I am missing about 7-10 psi because of safe tune. And very late in RPM range. I can only imagine what it will be like when done. Being tuned by AU Tuning/Eurodyne. Pending a file from Eurodyne to AU, then I'll got to AU to finalize it all. Probably a week away.

Man- The frankenturbo is a wise choice. Without upgrading fueling and internals it gets you probably the most output for lowest expense. But when I got into it, if I was getting a FT, a new tune, a EBC or MBC, and dealing with any potential issues I figured I wasn;t too far off GTX cost and I will have something with more headroom on power. But my choices were literally between FrankenT and BT. Now anyone thinking about BT, rule of thumb I was told was take what you think you are going to spend and double it. Reality is you are likely going to triple the cost if not more.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Sword! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just added chrome exhaust tips to the back of my 14 CC R LINE to finish it off.


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> Now anyone thinking about BT, rule of thumb I was told was take what you think you are going to spend and double it. Reality is you are likely going to triple the cost if not more.


Wiser words were never spoken. Its totally true if you go for a pieced together solution you will end up with unforeseen expenses and Im living proof of that from my last build so find a brilliant tuning shop like AU, Bluewater, Tomas, 034 and many others who have done this and can shoot you a realistic price/plan. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Thanks Beto!
> GTX is a much faster spool from what I am told, not that I had a GT to compare to. I mean even in the "safe" form the car moves. I get a taste of the BT at higher speeds/RPMs. Car really moves! And I am missing about 7-10 psi because of safe tune. And very late in RPM range. I can only imagine what it will be like when done. Being tuned by AU Tuning/Eurodyne. Pending a file from Eurodyne to AU, then I'll got to AU to finalize it all. Probably a week away.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Rowley1 said:


> Just added chrome exhaust tips to the back of my 14 CC R LINE to finish it off.


Hi Rowley,

It looks pretty nice! Are these the OEM chromed exhaust tips or some aftermarket?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Wiser words were never spoken. Its totally true if you go for a pieced together solution you will end up with unforeseen expenses and Im living proof of that from my last build so find a brilliant tuning shop like AU, Bluewater, Tomas, 034 and many others who have done this and can shoot you a realistic price/plan. :thumbup:


+1 (regarding to my VW Jetta GLI MKV). I took it to a nice shop called DUBSquared at Arkington Texas and they help me out to get a good approach of the final cost! I loved my car with the APR's Garrett GT3871R Stage III.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not today but this weekend...a Photoshoot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Purchased some ST coilovers, 034 motorsports strut mounts, and a meguairs clay bar kit. I'll post pictures if I get them by next week and have time to install that weekend!

In other news, I've also been trying to hunt down some Sagitta replicas. Oemwheelsplus has them for $689 shipped, but I haven't decided. Thoughts?


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

KOWCC said:


>


Are those Sagitta replicas? If so, where'd you purchaseopcorn:


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Installed my new wheelset tonight!

OZ SuperTurismo LM
19x8.5et44
Goodyear Eagle F1
235/35R19
ECS Spacers
12.5mm Front (Final Offset: +31.5)
6mm Rear (Final Offset +38)

Cars & Coffee is this weekend, so I'll have better pictures Sunday.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Austiiin said:


> Are those Sagitta replicas? If so, where'd you purchaseopcorn:



I will speak for him and I know those are OEM for sure. I don't think there are any good replicas out there. I only seen one and they looked very cheap in my opinion.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I will speak for him and I know those are OEM for sure. I don't think there are any good replicas out there. I only seen one and they looked very cheap in my opinion.


I wl speak for both u n Kow CC those are oem! And i have never seen Sags replicas for sale. Got link??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Are those Sagitta replicas? If so, where'd you purchaseopcorn:


OEM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I wl speak for both u n Kow CC those are oem! And i have never seen Sags replicas for sale. Got link??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are the ones I've been eyeball humping for a few weeks: http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/index.php/volkswagen/19-wheels/vw521-19-silver-et45-wheels-set.html

They also have them in matte black and matte gunmetal, but I don't know if I'd like their look as much as the oem silver colored version


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> These are the ones I've been eyeball humping for a few weeks: http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/index.php/volkswagen/19-wheels/vw521-19-silver-et45-wheels-set.html
> 
> They also have them in matte black and matte gunmetal, but I don't know if I'd like their look as much as the oem silver colored version


Good to know, thanks! Back in a day whn i was shopping for wheels, they didnt have these. Must be newer addition 

I have wheels for sale if ur shopping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> These are the ones I've been eyeball humping for a few weeks: http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/index.php/volkswagen/19-wheels/vw521-19-silver-et45-wheels-set.html
> 
> They also have them in matte black and matte gunmetal, but I don't know if I'd like their look as much as the oem silver colored version


Yeah these have been available for years. Towards the begin if this thread several years back there's pics of them on a black CC. However note the following:

1- they are lighter in color than the oems
2- the spoke width is narrower than the OEMs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Not today but this weekend...a Photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These Sagittas look simply amazing man! Pretty awesome pics! That's a serious nice ride man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> These Sagittas look simply amazing man! Pretty awesome pics! That's a serious nice ride man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Beto thanks brother...every time I consider changing them I don't go through with my decision. I truly love these wheels. I may powder them one day though to slightly darker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Beto thanks brother...every time I consider changing them I don't go through with my decision. I truly love these wheels. I may powder them one day though to slightly darker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nunya_Binnez (Dec 19, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I retrofitted my auto-folding mirrors while back but i finally got this feature working today. Auto-close via remote


:beer::beer:

How about some details? Maybe a writeup for the DIY thread?


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Finall got around to coding my rear fog. Wanted to wait until the car was out of warranty lol










Apparently 2012's are "difficult" to code. After much searching, I found that under 09-Cent. Elec. , Byte 18 needs to changed from 7C to 76 for the left fog, 77 for the right fog.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I retrofitted my auto-folding mirrors while back but i finally got this feature working today. Auto-close via remote


How hard is the wiring for them? 

Is that euro chime whn u close the car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah these have been available for years. Towards the begin if this thread several years back there's pics of them on a black CC. However note the following:
> 
> 1- they are lighter in color than the oems
> 2- the spoke width is narrower than the OEMs.
> ...


Great, now you have me second guessing my wheel choice. I'd love some OEMs but have to live within my means :\

I think you should get some new rims and let yours go for a few hundred $$$ 

I honestly appreciate the feedback!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> How hard is the wiring for them?
> 
> Is that euro chime whn u close the car?
> 
> ...


If you only care about auto-folding then thats just plug and play (get auto folding mirrors and activate them via vagcom)
If you care about additional things that come with these mirrors such as auto-dimming and auto-tilt then you have to new wires

That is bmw horn chirp but i had euro horn chirp before. I have thread about it here on vortex


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> If you only care about auto-folding then thats just plug and play (get auto folding mirrors and activate them via vagcom)
> If you care about additional things that come with these mirrors such as auto-dimming and auto-tilt then you have to new wires
> 
> That is bmw horn chirp but i had euro horn chirp before. I have thread about it here on vortex


Bmw is direct fit? Cld u send me a link? Havent been on vrtx for a while! 

Where did u get ur mirrors frm? Id love to see if i can source a set cheap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Winter MODE umpkin::vampire:

Alzor Interlagos reps 17 x 7.5 et 35 w/ 225/50/17 Nexen Winguard Winspike XL installed and ready to fight the snow...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> Winter MODE umpkin::vampire:
> 
> Alzor Interlagos reps 17 x 7.5 et 35 w/ 225/50/17 Nexen Winguard Winspike XL installed and ready to fight the snow...


Looks good. Im going to get a set during Black Friday sale ))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> If you only care about auto-folding then thats just plug and play (get auto folding mirrors and activate them via vagcom)


are auto folding different than regular motorized folding mirros? 

whats the option in vag com?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Capncrnch said:


> Winter MODE umpkin::vampire:
> 
> Alzor Interlagos reps 17 x 7.5 et 35 w/ 225/50/17 Nexen Winguard Winspike XL installed and ready to fight the snow...



HAWT! Looking good Cap'n!


----------



## Voyoucharmant (Aug 31, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome. Post it here so we have a larger collection
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming


Will do.


----------



## Voyoucharmant (Aug 31, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks pretty nice and clean! Which vinyl color/texture is it? It looks like dark titanium! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. If I remember correctly the center column is brushed black metallic and the horizontal trim is brushed steel (edit: previously said brushed titanium). I'm leaning towards replacing the horizontal section with something a little darker.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good. Im going to get a set during Black Friday sale ))))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. 



iMod.:R said:


> HAWT! Looking good Cap'n!


Thanks man. I'm nowhere near the badassness you are ...:wave:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

8k miles. No tune. 2 coil packs bad. Not a good sign.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Removed plastidip*

Received my clay bar kit from Amazon (gotta love Prime) to give my car a full detail in the morning. I also removed all the plasti dip from my grill and insert. Word of advice if you're thinking of dipping anything on your car... Don't! It's a pain in the ass when it bakes on and isn't as easy to remove as dipyourcar.com would have you believe! But if you must and it comes time to remove baked on plasti dip, some bug and tar remover plus a pressure washer, goes a long way!

I'll post some pics tomorrow after the detail :beer:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Soon friends. Soon.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

chillybone said:


> Soon friends. Soon.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass! The CC definitely needs a brake upgrade... those 4 piston?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes sir! Planning on repainted of course. Possible power coating white to match the exterior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter is coming so going to wait until after though. So a next years ptoject


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Soon friends. Soon.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i want to do on CC next.... How much were they? Whr u got em
From? If not a secret, obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

waxed her up, Cleaned the engine.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mantvis said:


>


Nice job

Just curious....why didn't you paint the whole piece (getting rid of all the silver)?

And did you think about doing it body color at all?

_I always thought your car was black, but looks like the dark mocha brown in the last pic?_


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^^Those are the wheels that I want. Simplistic but with a nice subtle hint of style

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> ^^^^Those are the wheels that I want. Simplistic but with a nice subtle hint of style
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Buy em! Manty is selling em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice job
> 
> Just curious....why didn't you paint the whole piece (getting rid of all the silver)?
> 
> ...


wanted to have some chrome in side, to go with the grill accents. Had no time to go find body color time. Had to do it ASAP because of the projector cover..
might redo them again.
and yeah, the car is mocha anthracite.










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Installed illuminated chrome surround air vents. Very easy to install and the outcome looks great, especially at night. :thumbup:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally caught the mod bug after driving stock for 3 years. First mod = VAGCOM/VCSD:

Key fob windows up/down
Key fob one click all doors unlock 
Kill DRL
Fogs stay on with high-beams (probably never get used, but have it)
The only thing we couldn't figure out is removing the open door chime while keys in the ignition and that's really the one I wanted the most


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Had to do it ASAP because of the projector cover..



Ahhh....so that's what the first pic was about

It broke and that's what prompted it?....nice job though :thumbup:


----------



## Voyoucharmant (Aug 31, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



Those looks great. How hard was pulling, taking apart and re-assembling the headlight assembly? 

Is there a walk through on this?


----------



## Voyoucharmant (Aug 31, 2007)

Had a buddy come over and help me black out the grill (minus the emblem)




























Happy with it so far. Definitely gives it a slightly more aggressive look and the flat black matches the black plastic almost perfectly.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Awesome*

Hi, Your CC looks awesome, are you on VWR springs ? ... they have drop 3/4"-1", and eibachs have 1"+, BUT your car looks lower than eibachs 

THX




Chitown Greek said:


> waxed her up, Cleaned the engine.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*New rims  20"*

Hi, I bought new rims (useded) but my dream  

There is 20" on eibach springs

AUDI A8/S8 9x20 et46

TIRE i think i will buy 245/30 CONTINENTAL 5P or HANKOOK VENTUS S1.

On photo is Achilles 235/30 r20 chinesse tire ... i put it only for look


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Voyoucharmant said:


> Had a buddy come over and help me black out the grill (minus the emblem)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

haven't posted here in quite a while lol but here's what has happened in the past couple months =D

got porsche wheels, sold porsche wheels
got other mercedes wheels, trading those for some aftermarket wheels in the morning
getting a frame notch very soon
trunk will be redone by FixxFest
hope to have some other surprises by WekFest Miami!

don't forget to check out our group on FB also! over 200 members!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/VWCCOC/


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Dredr 1, 

Good call on the VWR man! Yea I put them on after I hit 5k miles a couple months ago. . They settled so nice, I'm really happy.


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

Love those audi Rims!


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

Man Deder1, heck of a spot on my VWR springs man! I put them on after 5k miles, love the way they settled in! Thanks again man!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my car back from the painting, so its finally done. Repainted front bumper along with the bonnet. And the best part, mirror caps are now as you can call "piano black" along with the front grill chrome parts. Still waiting my flat black front badge from Ebay, so there are no badge at the moment, but it looks so much better already  Going to wash the car now and maybe i can take some photos of the work ic:


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Fitted Golf R side emblems to my CC R LINE, they match perfect and even follow the body line like the golf!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Will do some better ones, but here are some of the painted front and also front grill, chrome hater as i am.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Chitown Greek

Yea  Sorry i can't see it ... 

Please Should you measure the ride high between TIRE and FENDER (FRONT and rear)? ... on the flat surface


I think you have 17" R-line (i have same right now) so i would like to see VWR DROP vs EIBACH drop (because i want lower, but i dont want HR )

THX man


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

nice touch there, Rowley1


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

S4BiT said:


> Will do some better ones, but here are some of the painted front and also front grill, chrome hater as i am.


Nice I had to double take to see what was painted, it looks natural.
Let's see it with emblem in!


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

S4BiT said:


> Will do some better ones, but here are some of the painted front and also front grill, chrome hater as i am.


Is the paint color matched? It looks good! I like your style. What did you end up doing to the emblem?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Busy day for CC 

1.Sold my VRC13








2.Put winters on 

3.And lil more stuff...
Before: https://vimeo.com/109099088
After:
https://vimeo.com/109099136
4.Decided on new 2pc wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just picked her up tonight


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jannoreno1 said:


> Just picked her up tonight


Sexy as hell!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Austiiin said:


> Is the paint color matched? It looks good! I like your style. What did you end up doing to the emblem?


Paint code used on the grill and mirror caps don't match with the cars paint exactly. It's not that much of a difference I was hoping to get, but I have used some ordinary dark black without the pearl effect, wanted it to look more like "piano black".
About the emblem, bought one from eBay already, it's flat black one, if it's going to look different from my desire I can paint it over to gloss black.
And some more ideas are on my head, first to paint door and rear bumper chrome also to black with the same paint, "piano" effect. Lets see how it's going to end up, will keep the thread posted with pictures.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Looking great guys! A few new pics courtesy of corey at skinnydipautocolor










Instagram: bno_cc
Website: www.facebook.com/groups/vwccoc


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Received my ST coilovers in the mail 2 days ago and left them in my trunk. On the way home from work today I killed 5 baby roaches crawling on me and my car! ****ing gross! I can't prove that the roaches came from the suspension box, but I keep my car clean and never leave food in it.

Is it safe to spray roach killer in my car? My buddy suggested buying moth balls and putting them throughout my car and leaving the doors open all day - thoughts?


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I took her to DIY Austin to get up on a lift and install the GFB DV+. It took me 45 minutes and cost me $20, so if you need a lift or tool and are in Austin, hit up DIY Austin. They're open 9am-9pm 7-days a week with several lifts, lots and lots of tools, and even have a paint booth and sand blasting cabinet. They rocked Sublime and Beastie Boys the whole time I was there, so I'll be doing all my work there from now on.


----------



## xivanx (Apr 13, 2014)

Gorgeous wheels!!! I was gonna go with the same setup, not happening now like to keep it different. Is that a blue color or black? I bought the metallic black but in beautiful sunny days it has a blue tint to it.


----------



## xivanx (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol ive been doing this with my Samsung S4 since I bought the car last year


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys, anyone have any advice on stock OEM wheels? Or good replicas? Really interesteded in the "interlagos" wheel or the one that looks like a turbine fan. Seems not many CCs come equipped with them stock from what I see on the road. Picked up a 2011 CC two-days ago and really want to swap the wheels out from the 17s that are on it now. 

Not sure if I'm better off piecing them together and buying private, or if I should look for some replicas, but don't know what a good source is. Can't afford OEM from VW... am on a budget. 

Plan on getting the APR ECU reflash as well, I assume it's worth it? Thanks for any tips.


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Last night i got new shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

GTIVR6PL said:


> Hey guys, anyone have any advice on stock OEM wheels? Or good replicas? Really interesteded in the "interlagos" wheel or the one that looks like a turbine fan. Seems not many CCs come equipped with them stock from what I see on the road. Picked up a 2011 CC two-days ago and really want to swap the wheels out from the 17s that are on it now.
> 
> Not sure if I'm better off piecing them together and buying private, or if I should look for some replicas, but don't know what a good source is. Can't afford OEM from VW... am on a budget.
> 
> Plan on getting the APR ECU reflash as well, I assume it's worth it? Thanks for any tips.


They are available thru many rep sellers. 

http://hartmannwheels.com/vw-wheels
I believe they are the second wheel down

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/Alzor_Wheels/ES2738766/
ECS Tuning sells them

You should be able to find a plethora of reps/oems nothing should be incredibly expensive for these wheels as a set as they aren't forged or anything. 

IF on a extreme budget make sure you pay enough to get your wheel/tire fitment right spec(jump over to the CC wheels/suspension thread to find fitments). Wish you luck. Great wheels!

I am not a fan of APR because I personally have had issues with many of their parts and never got customer service response I felt was great most the time they just ignore me...but a stage 1 tune is not going to be much different no matter what tuner you go with. My stage 1 was APR and i was more than happy with it performance wise. Stage 1 i'd go with the closest shop to my house with the best customer service as the tunes aren't night and day diff between tuners.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mentos876 said:


> Last night i got new shoes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Clean!


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Spent all night hunting down all the tools I need for my spring installation tomorrow morning. Trying to find 22mm triple square bit is not an easy task! Ended up calling a mechanic buddy who's going to loan me his set for the weekend. If all goes well, I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

22mm triple square for what?


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

After more reading it looks like I would need that for axel bolt, but removing the axel is not really a needed step if you have a spring compressor


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not necessary to remove the axle nut at all...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Austiiin said:


> After more reading it looks like I would need that for axel bolt, but removing the axel is not really a needed step if you have a spring compressor


Reread this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Bearing-Comparison-and-Replacement-Necessity


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Was it worth it? 
Heck yes!!

Grey stitching and paddle shifting baby 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

S WORD said:


> They are available thru many rep sellers.
> 
> http://hartmannwheels.com/vw-wheels
> I believe they are the second wheel down
> ...


Thanks for the reply with links , appreciate it. 

May consider this, as I won't be doing it before winter maybe I will shop around still and see if I can get a used set in decent condition somewhere for OEM. 

Was thinking of going with APR as they have been in the chipping business for a long while, and it wouldn't void my warranty. Not sure what the deal is with other companies.


----------



## PWRBLDR (Oct 4, 2014)

Yesterday, I was finally able to locate a really cool guy who has a VAGCOM. I had my DRL's deactivated and activated window controls from my keyfob. Then I gave my CC her weekly car wash


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Took her for a Drive From Carson City, NV on US HWY 88 to Central Cal (Home). Sure was fun on the curves and new tires handled very well for spirited driving!

Took a few pics....


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you get yours from Eurotuning imports?


----------



## PWRBLDR (Oct 4, 2014)

PWRBLDR said:


> Yesterday, I was finally able to locate a really cool guy who has a VAGCOM. I had my DRL's deactivated and activated window controls from my keyfob. Then I gave my CC her weekly car wash


----------



## kenneth3331 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just done a new shoe 19"vmr v718 on my 2013 cc custom gloss black


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Installed ST coilovers last night and purchased some very clean Sagittas today, though it was about a 3.5 hour round trip. Have to pay to play, right? Didn't see a point in posting pictures of my ride while still rocking the 17" Phoneixs, but I'll post some when I get new tires mounted on the sexy Sagittas later in the week. 3 years of owning my car and I'm just starting the mods. My poor bank account :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Austiiin said:


> My poor bank account :laugh:


the pain is only beginning hahaha


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> the pain is only beginning hahaha


Sad... but truth!


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

mentos876 said:


> Last night i got new shoes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice set-up!!

What are the specs on these IND's?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mentos876 said:


> Last night i got new shoes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good man!


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

lowpassat said:


> Very nice set-up!!
> 
> What are the specs on these IND's?


These are 19x10 et35 . Tight fitment , needs 3-5mm space up front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

19 x 10 squre...i applaud!
Watch that driver side fender!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered this sexiness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

damn, stero1d 

this is gonna look sick , and perform even better. opcorn:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mentos876 said:


> damn, stero1d
> 
> this is gonna look sick , and perform even better. opcorn:


Hope so my man! U got any hookup at audi dealer?) need source pins for one of em and 2 rotors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered this sexiness!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those fit the 2013 CC R Line??

If you have the part numbers for the parts you need I can check my contact....


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*TTRS*

yes TTRS brakes fit like plug and play i think with 370mm ... but dont REMEMBER on your WITNER RIMS !


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trx_CC said:


> Those fit the 2013 CC R Line??
> 
> If you have the part numbers for the parts you need I can check my contact....


i think they should.... You have hookup w Audi parts? )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dredr1 said:


> yes TTRS brakes fit like plug and play i think with 370mm ... but dont REMEMBER on your WITNER RIMS !


yeha my winter set is 17s and im going to keep it for this winter... so TTRS are going to go in spring along w new 19s wheels..... I see u have this kit, what wheels and ofsets u run? mind posting a pict of ur CC?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered this sexiness!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!


Yes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lowpassat said:


> Very nice set-up!!





Stero1D said:


> Looks good man!


+1, pretty awesome calipers! I want a set of them as well! +they're Brembo's 8 pinstons calipers!



Stero1D said:


> Ordered this sexiness!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look awesome! Buy the wave style discs FTW! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> +1, pretty awesome calipers! I want a set of them as well! +they're Brembo's 8 pinstons calipers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother, these r 4piston! R8 got 8piston


Gonna go oem rotors, usp lines, carbotech pads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Since i double posted gonna toss pict of my CC here


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Brother, these r 4piston! R8 got 8piston
> 
> 
> Gonna go oem rotors, usp lines, carbotech pads
> ...




What's the damage $?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> What's the damage $?


Well so far only 460 for calipers....(they were listed 830 originally lol), i thnk got good deal but be able to confirm whn see them..on pictures they looked new!

Next USP TTRS Lines - 50 bux
Carbotech Pads 177
Rotors 400
N just found out if want be safe n dnt pay twice need to get damn dust shields 130 bux...

So 1100-1200 for pretty much all new parts! 

370mm new Brembo kit for that much?) seems good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Since i double posted gonna toss pict of my CC here


Is you chrome trim/headlights tinted or is it just the photo? If so, please share details! Looks dope


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Well so far only 460 for calipers....(they were listed 830 originally lol), i thnk got good deal but be able to confirm whn see them..on pictures they looked new!
> 
> Next USP TTRS Lines - 50 bux
> Carbotech Pads 177
> ...


Great job, seems to be a great deal!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Great job, seems to be a great deal!


Should be. Suck have to buy shields, wasnt planning on that expense but still 

Now need figure out offsets for new 2pc wheels that i want go w

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Is you chrome trim/headlights tinted or is it just the photo? If so, please share details! Looks dope


They are tinted.. Used LaminX - tint option 

R u on FB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a VW, but he can get anything related...

I have yet to test it, so let me know the part numbers and we'll both see what he can or can't do regarding price.

plus, can you provide link for those calipers

Thanks,
TRX


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trx_CC said:


> I have a VW, but he can get anything related...
> 
> I have yet to test it, so let me know the part numbers and we'll both see what he can or can't do regarding price.
> 
> ...


You got a PM


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I had to get another wood trim for the rline. Looks sooooooo much better imo. Ohh and it's oem and I know of one other person that has this wood trim here so that makes me


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BORA RSI said:


> I had to get another wood trim for the rline. Looks sooooooo much better imo. Ohh and it's oem and I know of one other person that has this wood trim here so that makes me



This is beyond hast! Nicely done man. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I had to get another wood trim for the rline. Looks sooooooo much better imo. Ohh and it's oem and I know of one other person that has this wood trim here so that makes me


Wooody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

BORA RSI said:


> I had to get another wood trim for the rline. Looks sooooooo much better imo. Ohh and it's oem and I know of one other person that has this wood trim here so that makes me


Good start, now ya just need to get the rest of the door trim.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I'll try and put it on tonight if I'm not tired


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got little smth for her.. Well not that little 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Serge!


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Got little smth for her.. Well not that little
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do those carriers bolt right up?


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Got little smth for her.. Well not that little
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice floor. I know, off topic but I'm currently pricing out floor. I like wood, but have been contemplating laminate wood tile. Looks dope and lasts forever. Ok, back to the car talk :laugh:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Brother, these r 4piston! R8 got 8piston
> 
> 
> Gonna go oem rotors, usp lines, carbotech pads
> ...


Which OEM rotors are you going with?


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ciki said:


> Which OEM rotors are you going with?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed out reverse bulbs to LED ones. What a mess to put the lights back.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Changed out reverse bulbs to LED ones. What a mess to put the lights back.


All 3 bolts can be screwed in about 1-2 turns before putting the entire light assembly back on the trunk lid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Installed R8 ignition coils and NGK Iridium spark plugs. Goodbye rough idle! APR Stage 1 ECU next week. Goodbye money!

Ordered them from Deutsche Auto Parts, fast shipping and good prices, though I'm kind of bummed I didn't get a company sticker :\


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

I like your style


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Got little smth for her.. Well not that little
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

If you get a chance put em on a scale and compare em to the CC's calipers


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ordered a euro switch accidentally. Hopefully some features I would like I can accomplish with this.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Put my coilovers on after a month of being stock. HPA SHS 


















Oh and when I was removing the stock I found this surprise


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh and when I was removing the stock I found this surprise








[/QUOTE]


I feel as if this is on my car also. Maybe I will take a look one day. Rough for a brand new 14.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I know right this is after 900 miles. I wonder why the front was so high


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> Put my coilovers on after a month of being stock. HPA SHS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the rims


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)

I love your wheel man!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Finished installation of R-Line body package with my CC buddies . (still need to clean up excess glue once it dries)


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice ^^


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished installation of R-Line body package with my CC buddies . (still need to clean up excess glue once it dries)


Where did you order the front/sides?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished installation of R-Line body package with my CC buddies . (still need to clean up excess glue once it dries)



Looking really good!! Can you give me your suspension and wheel specs please? If they are 18 inch Interlagos wheels, then i need to know what spacers are you using there, because it looks soooo much better with this kind of ET. Its one of the biggest thing that is annoying me when im looking my car, that my wheels are sitting too much inside, especially from the front.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Added Lamin-X tint to my headlights, its looking much better now. But i have to admit, that the quality of the Lamin-X products are not as good as they are claiming. Even much cheaper China replica films are the same in my opinion. And also added 50% tints to my front windows. Still waiting for the black front emblem to arrive.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished installation of R-Line body package with my CC buddies . (still need to clean up excess glue once it dries)


:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

S4BiT said:


> Added Lamin-X tint to my headlights, its looking much better now. But i have to admit, that the quality of the Lamin-X products are not as good as they are claiming. Even much cheaper China replica films are the same in my opinion. And also added 50% tints to my front windows. Still waiting for the black front emblem to arrive.


I know what you mean... did you go with a pre-cut or roll?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

DasCC said:


> I know what you mean... did you go with a pre-cut or roll?


They were pre-cut ones, but didnt match exactly.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Put my coilovers on after a month of being stock. HPA SHS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The VW Dealer had to remove that before delivering the car to you!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Looking really good!! Can you give me your suspension and wheel specs please? If they are 18 inch Interlagos wheels, then i need to know what spacers are you using there, because it looks soooo much better with this kind of ET. Its one of the biggest thing that is annoying me when im looking my car, that my wheels are sitting too much inside, especially from the front.



Thanks.

Those are actually Alzor 621 19" interlagos reps.

19x8.5 et35. I have 3mm spacer upfront none in rear. 235/35/19 Conti DSW tires.
St coilovers


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Owned car for +3 years and just starting. ST Coilovers spun all the way down and OEM 19" Sagittas on Dunlop Direzza DZ102 235/35/19. Spacers next, going with 12mm front and 8mm rears, unless anyone has a better suggestion?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> Owned car for +3 years and just starting. ST Coilovers spun all the way down and OEM 19" Sagittas on Dunlop Direzza DZ102 235/35/19. Spacers next, going with 12mm front and 8mm rears, unless anyone has a better suggestion?


Go 8mm in rear If you want some poke. 12 up front and 5 rear is flush. Here are some of my older pics that show how 12 and 5 lol like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

I appreciate the spacer feedback. I just purchased some used 8mm H&R spacers for $20, so I'm going to try 12 front 8 back, though I have no interest in poke, so I'm guessing 5mm spacers are in my future:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> I appreciate the spacer feedback. I just purchased some used 8mm H&R spacers for $20, so I'm going to try 12 front 8 back, though I have no interest in poke, so I'm guessing 5mm spacers are in my future:beer:


At $20 you can't go wrong...... Let's see some install pics when ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry boys, I was on vacay in Fl, so had no chance to check Vtex 



B^6 said:


> Do those carriers bolt right up?


yes they are, direct fit w CC, dont even need to get longer bolts )



Austiiin said:


> Nice floor. I know, off topic but I'm currently pricing out floor. I like wood, but have been contemplating laminate wood tile. Looks dope and lasts forever. Ok, back to the car talk :laugh:


haha thnx bro... i got it frm one of the local stores and love it.. Everyone whoever been to my crib loves it too.. its thick laminate.. i thnk it was 1.5 or .75 cm...


ciki said:


> Which OEM rotors are you going with?


the OEM One..made by Audi/VW


DasCC said:


>


good one lol...


jspirate said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> If you get a chance put em on a scale and compare em to the CC's calipers


Thanks ) i know TTRS weight 11lbs.. I will weight CC ones once they are out... probably in end of Feb/March..

Getting Rotor, dust shields and pins this Saturday frm deale.. found a good hookup )


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

R-Line Package is beautiful!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody try the led fog from deautokey in a 13+ cc r line fogs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheels shopping ) 

Got final payment for my Vip Modulars hehe


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

Today, after some waiting for availablity, I flashed my ECU with APR stage 1. I'm very pleased with what I feel. Yay.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Joker-Machine said:


> Today, after some waiting for availablity, I flashed my ECU with APR stage 1. I'm very pleased with what I feel. Yay.


Just made my appointment for next week. Can not wait. That and downpipe going in.


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished installation of R-Line body package with my CC buddies . (still need to clean up excess glue once it dries)


Can you post a link where you purchased? I'm debating getting the R-Line kit or going APR Stage 1 - Thanks!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Austiiin said:


> Can you post a link where you purchased? I'm debating getting the R-Line kit or going APR Stage 1 - Thanks!


I got it from here before price went up luckily

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181436008021?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Fit is not 100% right from box. You would have to do some modification. Before you ask me what modification i will tell you its hard to describe. You will see what needs to be done.

Remove your old skirts put these on, see what needs to be done to make it look right. You can get 100% fitment with patience


----------



## maya2.0 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Had to clean my baby before it gets to cold to hand wash her any more..*

*These are my first post/pics of my baby, loving every thing about her, more changes to come.....*


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

maya2.0 said:


> *These are my first post/pics of my baby, loving every thing about her, more changes to come.....*


Assuming all black parts are a work in progress?


----------



## maya2.0 (Sep 18, 2010)

12vwcc said:


> Assuming all black parts are a work in progress?


No, well not sure if i may leave them like that yet.
The grill is flat black and gray (cant see the grey well in that pic). I may spend the money and get the grill crhomed or paint it the same color as the car and a few other items i am working on.
The back emblem is custom made "Mayan Calendar" black n grey.
not sure what i am going to do with the center caps yet, i just may try to match the rims....


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

maya2.0 said:


> *These are my first post/pics of my baby, loving every thing about her, more changes to come.....*


If you love everything about her, why you wanna change her? 

Just kidding!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


>


Nice!!! Picking up oem turbines tonight! Super excited


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Capncrnch said:


>


Very nice!!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Nice!!! Picking up oem turbines tonight! Super excited


Interlagos are the best OEM CC wheels they made IMHO... :beer:



RicanCC said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks :wave:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Capncrnch said:


> Interlagos are the best OEM CC wheels they made IMHO... :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree! But in 19" they look much better


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Agree! But in 19" they look much better


True! But there are no Oem 19s were made


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally tuned my car.

Had to raise the car up on coils because there is a new pipe from new turbo to TOP that gets in the way where frame is notched. Custom pipe will be made in a couple of weeks hopefully.
BT is more like big headache.

Car is a blast to drive. The power in high RPMs is pretty insane, low RPMs nothing is really missing. Power isn't dialed out because of add ons to come (fueling and internals...).
AH Exclusive 140mm coils are finally made and on their way from germany.

Need to get turbo to top pipe fixed before I go any lower.

turbo kit 
GTX2867R ATP Stock Location


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Finally tuned my car.
> 
> Had to raise the car up on coils because there is a new pipe from new turbo to TOP that gets in the way where frame is notched. Custom pipe will be made in a couple of weeks hopefully.
> BT is more like big headache.
> ...


Awesome Chris!!!! 


Dyno that bitch!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Agree! But in 19" they look much better


Double Agree - next set are gonna be 19" VMR's (spring time)  Happy Halloween everyone... :vampire:umpkin:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> Double Agree - next set are gonna be 19" VMR's (spring time)  Happy Halloween everyone... :vampire:umpkin:


Hahah please dont! Cz im abt to order those! 

They said in 2 weeks flowform design comes out


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I got it from here before price went up luckily
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181436008021?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks for the info. Looks great! What was the price before it went up, going to shoot seller an email - Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Austiiin said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the info. Looks great! What was the price before it went up, going to shoot seller an email - Thanks


$399


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Didn't get a pic of the charge pipe, but i got this one in also, the car feels so much better!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> Didn't get a pic of the charge pipe, but i got this one in also, the car feels so much better!


Nice! Ur so lucky you got things to do to ur car man, im jealous  !


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Stero1D said:


> Nice! Ur so lucky you got things to do to ur car man, im jealous  !


thanks buddy!!!  but you got all that cash yo!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> thanks buddy!!!  but you got all that cash yo!


Had lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up oem winter beaters


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up oem winter beaters


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

These are up for sale. 
$2200 picked up. Bbs chr 19x8.5 +32


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up oem winter beaters


Must have been these that were on ebay & posted on here?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...OEM-Wheels&p=86573260&viewfull=1#post86573260

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-034-VW-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Must have been these that were on ebay & posted on here?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...OEM-Wheels&p=86573260&viewfull=1#post86573260
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-034-VW-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Yeah bro! Drove hour n 20 one way! 










I like the way it looks!


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

That is an excellent find.
I will go the same route and reuse the oem 18" Interlagos shod with a set of Nordic winter tyres.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah bro! Drove hour n 20 one way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I typically like the OEM, but the sheen from angles on those interlagos are amazing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

shogun1 said:


> That is an excellent find.
> I will go the same route and reuse the oem 18" Interlagos shod with a set of Nordic winter tyres.


Dope man! I wldnt get these wheels but since im doing TTRS brakes i need have 18s

Let me have 2 of those tires )

I usually run only 2 winters upfront, wokrs great!


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

You know how it is...
I could have managed with 17" but since I luckily found the 20" Interlagos to use during summer season I thought it would be better to reuse the oem 18" Interlagos and put on winter rubber rather than selling them and buying some soso aftermarket wheels.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Joker-Machine said:


> ... I'm very pleased with what I feel. Yay.


That's what she said!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> These are up for sale.
> $2200 picked up. Bbs chr 19x8.5 +32


Send them to Mexico! I'll happily will receive them!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished installation of R-Line body package with my CC buddies . (still need to clean up excess glue once it dries)


Good job man! Your car looks awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Met up w CCbff 








Washed it for tomrws Cars n coffee/ttrs bbk wheel clearing meet and put air in new set


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Met up w CCbff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

Got bored/adventurous and decided to do the wooden trunk thing. 20 dollars at home depot and about 4 or so hours later, tada!
















Sorry for the poopy cell pics. But in person looks alright lol I'm happy for a first attempt at the least! :laugh:


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Took some real pictures of the car today.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Good job man! Your car looks awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:



Thanks. It's unbelievable how r-line body kit changes the whole look of the car


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

I decided to plastdip the grill today. This is the only picture I took. It got dark quick. 

I thought about doing the wheels too, but I thought it would make the car look cheap. If I get time I'll do the calipers in gold tomorrow. 


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Real pictures*

http://m.imgur.com/a/sxPZC


Soon to be bagged


----------



## xivanx (Apr 13, 2014)

@cjlowe make sure to cover the bottom bumper too our you'll get a lot of fall out on it. It'll look like the car is dirty and it's a pain to clean off.


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

So I've been watching this thread for a while now and finally did something to my cc to post it. I plasti dipped my rims gold  the pictures are the greatest but in personal it looks nice. I'll have to take better ones soon (when she's not all covered in dust).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Izayya said:


> So I've been watching this thread for a while now and finally did something to my cc to post it. I plasti dipped my rims gold  the pictures are the greatest but in personal it looks nice. I'll have to take better ones soon (when she's not all covered in dust).


Not bad. Think with it lowered some would make it look good


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

[email protected]os said:


> Not bad. Think with it lowered some would make it look good


Thanks and yea I know. I want to lower it with air bags I just don't have the money yet.


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks nice. Did you use any kind of top coat?


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally completed Interlagos install, all 4 on!


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Finally completed Interlagos install, all 4 on!


Lookin' good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Completed my power folding side mirror installation yesterday. I want to say a HUGE thanks to OEMplusCC for answering all my annoying texts as well as pointing me in the right direction to source them. Thanks to Stero1D for helping with the search as well.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Completed my power folding side mirror installation yesterday. I want to say a HUGE thanks to OEMplusCC for answering all my annoying texts as well as pointing me in the right direction to source them. Thanks to Stero1D for helping with the search as well.


No problem!. Enjoy!


----------



## KingOfJericho (Jun 21, 2008)

Got the car last Saturday (2014 R-Line DSG) and went APR stage one the following friday. I put the Carbonio in that day as well. I also had the windows tinted on Saturday. Big first week for the new whip! ...or should I say WIP? Now I just need sone ideas on what to do next.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

KingOfJericho said:


> Got the car last Saturday (2014 R-Line DSG) and went APR stage one the following friday. I put the Carbonio in that day as well. I also had the windows tinted on Saturday. Big first week for the new whip! ...or should I say WIP? Now I just need sone ideas on what to do next.


Drive it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

shogun1 said:


> Lovely!


Thanks man! 


snobrdrdan said:


> Lookin' good :thumbup::thumbup:


Appreciate it, Dan


munnarg said:


> Completed my power folding side mirror installation yesterday. I want to say a HUGE thanks to OEMplusCC for answering all my annoying texts as well as pointing me in the right direction to source them. Thanks to Stero1D for helping with the search as well.


NP bro... I cant wait to get mine... Im so jelly u got urs before me


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Haven't post it here much, but this is so far done in last few month.

80k service and DSG service at 75k
New battery (stock one out at 76K) 
new PCV valve
suitcase delete,

and ordered forge catchcan with africa plate.

that's about it.

got in accident last month minor fender vender. got my side skirt re painted and mounted right (if you are buying the chinese knock off, have bodyshop do it. they redid it for me nicely.)

Will need to go in for walnut blast soon also. my guy here in this forum done my dsg service he is vw tech and showed me the valve with scope...... (If you are around NY, NJ he is definitely worse the trip)


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

OEM R -line front bumper mounted .


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

siili said:


> Haven't post it here much, but this is so far done in last few month.
> 
> 80k service and DSG service at 75k
> New battery (stock one out at 76K)
> ...


So is the suitcase delete the front or rear muffler? Also how does it sound? Have a sound clip?


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Ordered some parts from Deutsche Auto Parts about 2 weeks ago and was kind of bummed I didn't get any stickers (been collecting stickers for a few months to sticker bomb under my hood) and when I got home today there was a letter from them with stickers and an air freshener! 

Will definitely be doing more business with them in the future! Great price, fast shipping, and free stickers! :beer:


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> $399


DAMN! $399 for front and sides? They want $699 now :banghead: 

Thanks for the info! And as much as I want to hate those headlights... They look great once actually on the CC, but just look awkward by themselves. Congrats on a beautiful car


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Austiiin said:


> DAMN! $399 for front and sides? They want $699 now :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! And as much as I want to hate those headlights... They look great once actually on the CC, but just look awkward by themselves. Congrats on a beautiful car



Thanks


When this kit first appeared on eBay it was $279


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

twillet50 said:


> So is the suitcase delete the front or rear muffler? Also how does it sound? Have a sound clip?


I did front. sounds louder but not whole lot. inside noise is minimal also. I'll take vid when I have time.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Austiiin said:


> Ordered some parts from Deutsche Auto Parts about 2 weeks ago and was kind of bummed I didn't get any stickers (been collecting stickers for a few months to sticker bomb under my hood) and when I got home today there was a letter from them with stickers and an air freshener!
> 
> Will definitely be doing more business with them in the future! Great price, fast shipping, and free stickers! :beer:


I got pink one if you want....


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Cc is getting it's first set of new tires this weekend. Have 57k on it now and will be turning it back to VW in a few months. Tires have gone way past their livable range. 

Wonder if the new tires will make me fall in love with this car again? Maybe enough to even purchase it at end of lease? Probably not, but maybe...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Cc is getting it's first set of new tires this weekend. Have 57k on it now and will be turning it back to VW in a few months. Tires have gone way past their livable range.
> 
> Wonder if the new tires will make me fall in love with this car again? Maybe enough to even purchase it at end of lease? Probably not, but maybe...


Buy it bro! U know u love her!


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

VdubTX said:


> Cc is getting it's first set of new tires this weekend. Have 57k on it now and will be turning it back to VW in a few months. Tires have gone way past their livable range.
> 
> Wonder if the new tires will make me fall in love with this car again? Maybe enough to even purchase it at end of lease? Probably not, but maybe...


57k miles so far on a lease? That looks like some serious over mileage charges. If so, new tires or not, you might be better off buying the car out.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

tepeswallachia said:


> 57k miles so far on a lease? That looks like some serious over mileage charges. If so, new tires or not, you might be better off buying the car out.


Nope, in my rush to get into the car, I agreed to 48 months in it. 15k per year, so I am under a few thousand right now. Will get almost right at 60k before turn in. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Finally completed Interlagos install, all 4 on!


Looks awesome man! I need those headlights and LED turn signals as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks awesome man! I need those headlights and LED turn signals as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Get em bro


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Get em bro


I'll add them on the "to do" list for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FishersCC (Jul 12, 2013)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up new revised parts frm Audi dealer today... Dust shields, pins and rotors...


Picts of rotors coming....


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

Ordered a carbon fiber trunk spoiler


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up new revised parts frm Audi dealer today... Dust shields, pins and rotors...
> 
> 
> Picts of rotors coming....


You are such a tease!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> You are such a tease!


Never!!!


----------



## Ryan19556 (May 11, 2014)

*How would these wheels look on a candy wight vw cc*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ryan19556 said:


>


2016 cc?


----------



## Ryan19556 (May 11, 2014)

Lol no it's a 2014 cc sport


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryan19556 said:


> Lol no it's a 2014 cc sport


 Looks like jetta to me


----------



## Ryan19556 (May 11, 2014)

That's my friends Jetta he is selling them to me for 800 with tires


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Unwrapped these... They r so huge!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Just read this is coming soon on 2015 CC R - Line models:


Black Style Package (late introduction): 

•18" alloy wheels (*Mallory I think*)
•Leather front seats
•Power front seats
•Power folding black mirrors with memory
•Black chrome for radiator grille and window surrounds


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Capncrnch said:


> Just read this is coming soon on 2015 CC R - Line models:
> 
> 
> Black Style Package (late introduction):
> ...


I want black chrome


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

L8Train said:


> I want black chrome


Yeah, it's pretty cool. Now if they would throw in AWD on a 2.0T.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up new revised parts frm Audi dealer today... Dust shields, pins and rotors...
> 
> 
> Picts of rotors coming....


Sweet man! Waiting for the pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Unwrapped these... They r so huge!


:O


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Just read this is coming soon on 2015 CC R - Line models:
> 
> 
> Black Style Package (late introduction):
> ...


Pretty nice info!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Yeah, it's pretty cool. Now if they would throw in AWD on a 2.0T.


At Mexico we used to have v6 4Motion Passat and Passat CC... by now the only 4Motion VW cars for our market are the Tiguan, Touareg and Amarok.

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> At Mexico we used to have v6 4Motion Passat and Passat CC... by now the only 4Motion VW cars for our market are the Tiguan, Touareg and Amarok.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Beto


Too bad we can't get the Amarok in the USA :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Stupid Chicken Tax!!!


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Replaced my clutch today...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mentos876 said:


> Replaced my clutch today...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

L8Train said:


> Too bad we can't get the Amarok in the USA :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Stupid Chicken Tax!!!


A friend has one and it's pretty amazing!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Put my mk5/tiguan projector fogs on.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Put my mk5/tiguan projector fogs on.


That's the way to go! It looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Almost done with my one off grill


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

yesterday was a winter mode prep day

allignement, suspension adjustment, winter tires install and resonator delete while at it :laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Put my mk5/tiguan projector fogs on.



Looks great !!!!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> Put my mk5/tiguan projector fogs on.


Are there direct plug in?
I was looking on these when i gathering parts for R-line 
But i wasn't sure because the brackets look different each other


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Drove it....


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

The fogs are easy fits. 2 out of the 3 mount locations are the same. And uses same bulb. 9006


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> A friend has one and it's pretty amazing!


Holy cow!!!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

55,000 miles : DSG oil and filter change : installed the USP Motorsport billet aluminum DSG filter housing. Also did engine oil and filter change. Wifey is driving her 2012 too much...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Holy cow!!!


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

Just bought a '12 Lux Plus. First task when I brought it home - change the oil. Good insurance.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> The fogs are easy fits. 2 out of the 3 mount locations are the same. And uses same bulb. 9006


can you clean your PM box ?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Emptied my catch can yesterday. Installed it on 28sept. Almost 20oz of nasty


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Emptied my catch can yesterday. Installed it on 28sept. Almost 20oz of nasty


Holy cow that is a ton for such a short period.
How's your oil level between changes.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oil level is spot on.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm somethings gotta give in the system to make that amount of liquid. I just wonder what. I am just really surprised at the amount. Maybe that's an effect that humidity has on it but I ran a catch can an didn't catch much at all over 10 months.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

That is 95% water (from the combustion process....not engine coolant). In colder weather the catch can will need much frequent emptying.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^Bingo, but that oil residue ends up in the engine and subsequently on the back of valves...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Emptied my catch can yesterday. Installed it on 28sept. Almost 20oz of nasty


Little corn in there and it would look like brunswick stew!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^or diarrhea...


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Turb02 said:


> ^Bingo, but that oil residue ends up in the engine and subsequently on the back of valves...


Has someone actually proved that a catch can will prevent that buildup? It makes sense to me, but it'd be nice to hear some positive experiences.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It may not prevent it, but a catch can reduces it. Think about it. The pcv routes this to the intake above the turbo. The turbo throws it to the intercooler and up to to the intake manifold. All of what you see in that container would have been in contact with my intake valves........


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Need your help vwvortex experts. I saw this on Instagram and I would like to get one but so far no luck. Anyone seen it?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Need your help vwvortex experts. I saw this on Instagram and I would like to get one but so far no luck. Anyone seen it?


Love the look of the upper grill!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Sold mine. Time for a change.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> Sold mine. Time for a change.


Good stuff


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> OEM R -line front bumper mounted .


Forgive me, but which rims are those?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Forgive me, but which rims are those?


Looks like Bentley


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep bentley


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Those a Gen 1 touareg wheels


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Need your help vwvortex experts. I saw this on Instagram and I would like to get one but so far no luck. Anyone seen it?


to clarify, are you asking about the chin spoiler? Looks good but I also don't know where to find one...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yes the chin spoiler


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Suspension question for everyone that can help me out. Today I went out to get lunch and i noticed a odd sound when I was going less than 15mph in the parking lot. It's coming from the rear and it sounds like squirrels lol. More like rubber bushings or something. But anything over 15mph and it's gone. I tried pressing down on both sides when I parked but nothing. What could it be? I am on coilovers and care has


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Suspension question for everyone that can help me out. Today I went out to get lunch and i noticed a odd sound when I was going less than 15mph in the parking lot. It's coming from the rear and it sounds like squirrels lol. More like rubber bushings or something. But anything over 15mph and it's gone. I tried pressing down on both sides when I parked but nothing. What could it be? I am on coilovers and care has


Hard to say.

Double check your bolts though. Shock mount nut, upper shock bolts, and then make sure you tightened the LCA bolt & nut with the jack underneath (compressing the spring to simulate ride height)

Maybe the shock is going? (I had bad front struts before that the noise would go away too)


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Forgive me, but which rims are those?


Vw touareg (atheo) 19x9,0


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

Misfortune struck. I think my ABS sensor is out of wack, my brakes felt funny on the drive into work this morning then my dash lit up like a Christmas tree. 

Abs fault, esc fault, power steering fault, air bag error, etc











Sent from my computer machine


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

cjlowe said:


> Misfortune struck. I think my ABS sensor is out of wack, my brakes felt funny on the drive into work this morning then my dash lit up like a Christmas tree.
> 
> Abs fault, esc fault, power steering fault, air bag error, etc
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me earlier this year. It was my a.b.s. sensor. Luckily I was under warranty. 

(o\_!_/o)


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Schippersss said:


> Vw touareg (atheo) 19x9,0


Thanks! They look sharp with the coat you've got on them. :thumbup:


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

*CC clutch replacement question*

You lucky folks with (and able to use) the 6sp manual v. the DSG - is it true that it is very common to have to replace the flywheel along with the clutch when it goes? 

When inquiring about the long-term reliability comparing the 2 - I was advised by an 'official service source' - that most of the time the 2 go together at great cost (unless of course you are able to do the labor yourself - major props to Mentos876!) 

I always prefer a true manual - but health prevents it. Also in my downtime my research uncovered that the 6sp is capable of substantially higher levels of torque handling than the standard DSG - so for modified engines, would be preferred I'd imagine.. or not? Input greatly appreciated - as I will heal eventually, and that 3rd pedal will no longer be an obstacle to my ideal sports car pipe-dreamz... 

Again - kudos to you Mentos!


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

a little bit difficult with the '13 CC's the vent slits were really difficult to pull apart. they were held by a plastic bracket, wasn't sure if they would break, but came off easily. overall fitment is awesome.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cjlowe said:


> Misfortune struck. I think my ABS sensor is out of wack, my brakes felt funny on the drive into work this morning then my dash lit up like a Christmas tree.
> 
> Abs fault, esc fault, power steering fault, air bag error, etc
> 
> ...


I thought all VW instrument displays looked like that?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

DasCC said:


> I thought all VW instrument displays looked like that?


Hahahahaaa!!!

(o\_!_/o)


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

A few subtle touches today. 










.









.









.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> A few subtle touches today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

De-chromed her for winter


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Booked my vehicle for winter protection treatment next weekend


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> De-chromed her for winter


Looks si sweet man!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally installed black front emblem. Also waxed the car and installed winter tyres, waiting for the snow now!


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Just hit 60 MPG on highway in 50MPH zone for first time. Did hit 61.7 MPG but couldn't take picture


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Devilz said:


> Just hit 60 MPG on highway in 50MPH zone for first time. Did hit 61.7 MPG but couldn't take picture


And you think that's accurate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

That would be the average while driving that jumps All over the place. Not getting 60mpg on a 2.0t let alone any other car.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

It's a diesel....


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

MrRline said:


> It's a diesel....


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Just hit 60 MPG on highway in 50MPH zone for first time. Did hit 61.7 MPG but couldn't take picture


Curious though. Is your trip wrong or is the tank much smaller. I generally get 510mi per tank on my 2.0T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

How did you manage to get a CC TDI in the US? 

[Agreed Max - look at the different tach limits, but speedo is in mph not kmph... must be diesel]

This is a wishlist item for me... How did you manage this in the US?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

I think he is from UK in his signature



CCR.J said:


> How did you manage to get a CC TDI in the US?
> 
> [Agreed Max - look at the different tach limits, but speedo is in mph not kmph... must be diesel]
> 
> This is a wishlist item for me... How did you manage this in the US?


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes I'm from UK and I got CC CR170 DSG. I usually get around 530+ miles in one tank. This trip is for 3/4 tank.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Is it a 2.0T? I didn't think the diesel was...?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Since 2 speeding tickets since I bought CC, decided to invest little $.... going to get hardwire today to setup right.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

went to bestbuy bought hardwire kit.
I got power straright from fuse box.
















Hope no more tickets....


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to drive on speed limit


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

We seriously autobahns in the US. This car drives way too good at 100 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

12vwcc said:


> We seriously autobahns in the US. This car drives way too good at 100 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree.... plus I drive about 100 miles round trip for commute every day..... and already got 2 tickets.... I can't afford any more.... so it's good investment.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

siili said:


> Totally agree.... plus I drive about 100 miles round trip for commute every day..... and already got 2 tickets.... I can't afford any more.... so it's good investment.


Yea I was doing about 60 miles roundtrip. It was mostly a rural road with no intersections...totally going to go 55 the whole way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> ..... and already got 2 tickets.... I can't afford any more.... so it's good investment.


And it's not just money it'll affect your driving license points as well!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> And it's not just money it'll affect your driving license points as well!


thats correct....... haven't got any speeding tickets since I moved to NY and now 2 tickets in 2 years...... points I gotta watch here in NY.....


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

siili said:


> went to bestbuy bought hardwire kit.
> I got power straright from fuse box.
> 
> 
> ...



if i were you i wouldn't mount the radar under that tint, it'll kill your detection visibility get this and it'll be perfect

http://www.blendmount.com/?gclid=CKGtqu_z_8ECFZBaMgodqS0AbA


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

mEed said:


> if i were you i wouldn't mount the radar under that tint, it'll kill your detection visibility get this and it'll be perfect
> 
> http://www.blendmount.com/?gclid=CKGtqu_z_8ECFZBaMgodqS0AbA


Well radar itself is right next to rear view mirror, I wanted to keep it away from visible location. I'll see after few days....


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I placed mine here. And placed the remote by my knee


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

It wasn't today, but this past Friday night me and a buddy drove around and took some photos with his new D7100. Here's one he's got to me so far. And the bottom one is the wheels which I rattle canned about a month ago.




[URL=http://imgur.com/OmVszyb]


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

siili said:


> went to bestbuy bought hardwire kit.
> I got power straright from fuse box.


It's your car, but I think you should have the ground connection *against the metal* BEHIND the fuse box's plastic mounting tab instead of in front of it.....you might get some flickering on/off with a bad ground


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's your car, but I think you should have the ground connection *against the metal* BEHIND the fuse box's plastic mounting tab instead of in front of it.....you might get some flickering on/off with a bad ground


True.. I checked that actually.. should put in behind but there was metal sleeve that's on the case as well. so far no flickering yet.... but prob swap it to the back and tighten. had to do it quickly it was coold out...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ This. Need to be careful with the electrical wiring in these cars.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> I placed mine here. And placed the remote by my knee


It looks nice and clean man!


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

Spoiler came early!!!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

crash! said:


> Spoiler came early!!!


 details please?


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> details please?


Honestly, it was off of eBay (I couldn't find any CF spoilers for it!) but I test-fitted it on the trunk and it looks great!! I just need to track down some double sided tape. Thank goodness I have a ton around here.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

crash! said:


> Honestly, it was off of eBay (I couldn't find any CF spoilers for it!) but I test-fitted it on the trunk and it looks great!! I just need to track down some double sided tape. Thank goodness I have a ton around here.


Thanks, pics after install?


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Thanks, pics after install?


I'll post them up when I do install it! Probably tonight.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Waxed the CC!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> .


Pretty nice car and pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crash! said:


> Spoiler came early!!!


Looks sweet man!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Ordered up a roof spoiler


----------



## Dolores001 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just car wash,is that worth a thing??:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, need your help!! Finally wrapped roof the proper way by removing shark fin antenna. Upon install the sealer rubber surround of the antenna is not making any suction on the roof, it's almost just hovering above the roof, which will probably allow water to get it. The bolt is tightened as much as possible but I'm still not getting enough downforce on the antenna. Anyone experience this, appreciate your assistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks sweet man!


Thanks! Here it is on the car


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

crash! said:


> Thanks! Here it is on the car


What's the link of the eBay listing u bought this from? Want to see the seller. Also any other shots U can take?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crash! said:


> Thanks! Here it is on the car


It looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

What is that spoiler made of?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nethers said:


> What is that spoiler made of?


For what he wrote before, it's made out of carbon fiber.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Need more angle shots please


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Jumping in headfirst to remote start on my 13' CC... (stay tuned)

opcorn:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Capncrnch said:


> Jumping in headfirst to remote start on my 13' CC... (stay tuned)
> 
> opcorn:


Are you using the DIY on here?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Are you using the DIY on here?


It's not a factory accessory install but I will take photos...ic:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Capncrnch said:


> It's not a factory accessory install but I will take photos...ic:


Neither was this one :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6888303-VW-CC-Remote-Start-SmartStart-Installation-Guide


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

crash! said:


> Spoiler came early!!!


Is that spoiler longer than the oem Sport Lip you can get added on for the CC's


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> A few subtle touches today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLASTI DIP ? or FIBER ? Thank you


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Washed it


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Devilz said:


>


Love the brown interior, I would trade my two tone for it any day!


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Nethers said:


> Love the brown interior, I would trade my two tone for it any day!


X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Love the brown interior, I would trade my two tone for it any day!


+1, and if the bi-tones are Leatherette even more! 

Here in Mexico the only version that comes with leather, either single or bi-tone leather is the V6.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

someone should find part numbers for the brown leather door panels/seats :thumbup: costly.. but worth the upgrade


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

new parts will be way expensive
i bought 4 door panels with dynaudio eblem and astray on rear right for $500 from German eBay
and center arm rest for $120
used seats in good condition were really hard to find but normally cost over $2000 including shipping
but now brown two tone leather seats are available in US may be you can find in US

i will take off door panels and the armrest in near future for sale




natiebest said:


> someone should find part numbers for the brown leather door panels/seats :thumbup: costly.. but worth the upgrade


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

Local dealership replaced the cracked plastic trunk piece with the new metal piece.


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

12vwcc said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X3 :thumbup:


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Removed my tint... 
It was a magnet for LA pigs.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

HD9280 said:


> Removed my tint...
> It was a magnet for LA pigs.


That sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

Was that covered under warranty, if not how much did it cost. I assume they used part # 3C8853465041 ??


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

Stickz405 said:


> Local dealership replaced the cracked plastic trunk piece with the new metal piece.


Was that covered under warranty, if not how much did it cost. I assume they used part # 3C8853465041 ??<br/>


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm out of warranty by a couple of months but thankfully they took care of me.

Part Number: 3C8-853-465-A-041

Check out these old threads for more info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5710522-Crack-on-CC-Trunk
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5006116-Is-this-a-crack-in-the-back-tray


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

HD9280 said:


> Removed my tint...
> It was a magnet for LA pigs.


Pigs; really??!!  Anyways, can't you go with a legal tint? (35-50%)


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

RicanCC said:


> Pigs; really??!!  Anyways, can't you go with a legal tint? (35-50%)


 agreed, no reason to call law enforcement names. It's their job to serve and protect YOU, US, etc... 

Spotting dark tint is a way to protect themselves as well from the dirtbags that would pull a gun an officer.


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

HD9280 said:


> Removed my tint...
> It was a magnet for LA pigs.


Let me see if I understand? You put an illegal tint on your car, right? Cops ticket you for that illegal tint, right? And somehow in your mind they are the "pigs", right? And now you are frustrated b/c you are no longer breaking the law and it's cost you the citations and the tint, right? Simple solution you could have done to save yourself $$$$, legal tint, right?


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*DeAutokey 48 LED Flexible Strip*

This is a Great.....Great.....Great ..... Upgrade

Thanks to The DIY writeup and DeAutokey for Prompt Shipping and Quality product!!





I was going to add LED's for the License Plate, until I noticed this.....:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

bought it and drove her home! im pooped and its dark, so forgive the awful picture.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> bought it and drove her home! im pooped and its dark, so forgive the awful picture.


Congrats! Now your VW MKII has a younger sibling!

By the way, pretty nice garage! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Joker-Machine said:


> Let me see if I understand? You put an illegal tint on your car, right? Cops ticket you for that illegal tint, right? And somehow in your mind they are the "pigs", right? And now you are frustrated b/c you are no longer breaking the law and it's cost you the citations and the tint, right? Simple solution you could have done to save yourself $$$$, legal tint, right?


Maybe he bought it out of state with the tint already on it. Im at max legal for Colorado at 35%. I visited friends in IL who were blown away I hadn't been pulled over yet. Apparently virtually clear is as dark as you can go there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Blacked out the grill with Plastidip and tinted the front sidemarkers with VHT. It came out pretty well. Going storm trooper look for her. I love it.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

315cc said:


> Blacked out the grill with Plastidip and tinted the front sidemarkers with VHT. It came out pretty well. Going storm trooper look for her. I love it.


Great attempt at storm trooper, spot on.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

I spent most of the day with the new car I purchased yesterday afternoon. 

Tried sleeping in but woke up antsy at 6 to start detailing. The previous owner plasti-dipped the front grill on the car, so a good 3 hours was spent removing that. I'm not sure if it was applied incorrectly or anything, as I have no experience with the stuff, but it was exceedingly difficult and frustrating to remove.

After 30 minutes and a total of 3 square inches of the stuff removed, I googled it and apparently Goo Gone or Goof Off works to remove it, so I picked up a bottle and that sped up the process substantially. I soaked it with Goo Gone, then used a credit card to scrape it off, worked great!

Detailed out the interior and washed the car thoroughly, and managed to have a little daylight left to go for a drive and snap a few pictures. Yes, I know. My camera is awful and painfully outdated. :laugh:


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

RicanCC said:


> Pigs; really??!!  Anyways, can't you go with a legal tint? (35-50%)





Capncrnch said:


> agreed, no reason to call law enforcement names. It's their job to serve and protect YOU, US, etc...
> 
> Spotting dark tint is a way to protect themselves as well from the dirtbags that would pull a gun an officer.





Joker-Machine said:


> Let me see if I understand? You put an illegal tint on your car, right? Cops ticket you for that illegal tint, right? And somehow in your mind they are the "pigs", right? And now you are frustrated b/c you are no longer breaking the law and it's cost you the citations and the tint, right? Simple solution you could have done to save yourself $$$$, legal tint, right?



I'm mainly upset that they've made false statements just because. When they hide, lurking around to get ppl.. really? Go find actual criminals.
So just removed them... will definitely go lighter shade.


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

P-dipped the small bars in the grill. Pretty happy with the outcome. Not too much and not too little, imo. Wanted to do something subtle.
<a target="_blank" href="https://imageshack.com/i/p5LWlP3Uj"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/905/LWlP3U.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cdgla said:


> P-dipped the small bars in the grill. Pretty happy with the outcome. Not too much and not too little, imo. Wanted to do something subtle.
> <a target="_blank" href="https://imageshack.com/i/p5LWlP3Uj"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/905/LWlP3U.jpg" border="0"></a>


Awesome Work man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> I spent most of the day with the new car I purchased yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Tried sleeping in but woke up antsy at 6 to start detailing. The previous owner plasti-dipped the front grill on the car, so a good 3 hours was spent removing that. I'm not sure if it was applied incorrectly or anything, as I have no experience with the stuff, but it was exceedingly difficult and frustrating to remove.
> 
> ...


Congrats man on your new car, it looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Great attempt at storm trooper, spot on.


+1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DeAutoKey has an early sale going on now. 15% off with coupon code KOWCC15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> DeAutoKey has an early sale going on now. 15% off with coupon code KOWCC15
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed yesterdays CC interior LEDS!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

HD9280 said:


> Removed my tint...
> It was a magnet for LA pigs.


Hmm don't know what to think about this. Not sure if it was illegal tint to begin with.:what:
Because only illegal tint in CA is front windows/windshield, back windows can be dark as you want them to be.

And my car sticks out way more than a stock CC and I have never been harassed in LA because my pretty much blacked out tint. On all rear windows I have a double layer of 7% tint. Basically can't see in or out at all. Front I have 7% single layer.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats man on your new car, it looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks man! can't wipe the **** eating grin off my face yet. every time i go into the garage for something, boom, **** eating grin. :laugh:

so so very happy with the purchase. this is an amazing car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> I missed yesterdays CC interior LEDS!


Tell them I sent you and you were a day too late.... they may hook you up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't posted in forever............here's some CC love









Recently wrapped grill surround, and gloss black emblems...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Some pics from the vwccoc crew killing it at fixxfest. 










Don't forget to join us! 
www.facebook.com/groups/vwccoc


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

brunoxmatoss said:


> [/url]
> 
> sweet CC pics




:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ottscho (Oct 14, 2014)

So nice CC.
      

MfG


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> I spent most of the day with the new car I purchased yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Tried sleeping in but woke up antsy at 6 to start detailing. The previous owner plasti-dipped the front grill on the car, so a good 3 hours was spent removing that. I'm not sure if it was applied incorrectly or anything, as I have no experience with the stuff, but it was exceedingly difficult and frustrating to remove.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the family. Let the modding begin!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Welcome to the family. Let the modding begin!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


+1 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Some pics from the vwccoc crew killing it at fixxfest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty awesome pics and event man!

Did you drive back home! 










It must had been an awesome party out there! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted in forever............here's some CC love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension are you running?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty awesome pics and event man!
> 
> Did you drive back home!
> 
> ...


Holy 56k


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> What suspension are you running?


He runs on EIBACH pro kit (springs) drop is about 25mm (1")


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted in forever............here's some CC love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI, i would like to ask you, what spoiler do you have on REAR WINDOW ?  i can't see it anywhere ... do you have LINK where you buy it ? Thanks


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Spoiler is from spoilerking. They are having a sale now too


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Spoiler is from spoilerking. They are having a sale now too


Thanks for the info man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

HAHAHA AWESOME! and nah, we went go kart racing, rock wall climbing, and partying at a hotel after fixx. we stayed in sarasota for the weekend =)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> HAHAHA AWESOME! and nah, we went go kart racing, rock wall climbing, and partying at a hotel after fixx. we stayed in sarasota for the weekend =)


That's great man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

I plasti dipped my grill and side chrome trim black!








Too dark outside for a pic of the side trim, sorry.


~Tapatalk~

2010 VW CC LUX


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> I plasti dipped my grill and side chrome trim black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Spoiler is from spoilerking. They are having a sale now too


Thank you ! ... do you have more photo of this ?  ... i would like to see, how it looks like


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Starting to take my fog lights kit , clear turns and footwell lights kit off. Getting her ready for turn in in just a few weeks.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Freshly painted and installed. Roof spoiler will get put on later this week.









.








.








.








.








.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


>


Looks great. Can't wait to install mine this week


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to install mine this week


Sweet!


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

*What I'd LIKE to do to my CC yesterday *

I am very interested in upgrading my base '11 2.0T Sport DSG, RCD510 - along with the following upgrades ultimately 
(if impossible - please LMK, and I'll stop wasting time dreaming and digging) :

- Latest and greatest RNS510 model, VIM enabled, NAV with turn-by turn sent to MFD :
- Not sure which BTooth module I have that came with RCD - need to know if that will require upgrade for RNS.
- Color MFD (ideally with blue needles)
- RV Cam
- Park assist (also with EU optional auto-park would be sweet if possible - and reasonably affordable)
- 3 seat rear seating with heated off-board seats (dual tone - black / cornsilk)
- ACC (adaptive cruise control - settable following distance to car ahead that's automatically corrected with throttle/brake)
- Auto leveling - turn adaptive xeon headlight upgrade (possible?)
- Automatic dual (quad?) zone climate control
- Foglights (would prefer LED's v. stock)
- Vent mount digital boost gauge
- Full TBE, CAI, APR Stg3+KO4 (or larger ), appropriate torque rated DSG + TCU tune
- Dual exhaust + skirt (hopefully incorporating the Rline rear lower skirt's center 4 'vane aero-flow guide' v plain AWE style)
- R8 Coils + Iridium plugs
- FMIC
- Upgraded rods (with rifled oil cooling)
- Upgraded intake / exhaust valves (?)
- Any chance of installing a real emergency handbrake instead of a button? Could care less if this kills "Auto-Hill Hold" or not... as apparently using this feature causes a lot of wear on the DSG - FYI.

Those were the functional/performance items - also planning on the following cosmetics :

- Chrome trim controls, vents, handles, Rline sill plates, etc.
- Flat bottom MFSW with paddle shift
- EU front cupholder cover
- GA legal tint (29% limit)
- Black wrap the entire roof
- Full RLine body kit (reflex silver), smoked-tails, decklid spoiler (Polar Silver)
- Rear spoiler at top of rear window (as seen in above post - but Polar Silver)
- Clean mount 8.4" tablet (pref Samsung Pro 8.4" I already have versus iPad mini I don't - or full sized iPad gen4 also on hand)
- A dozen more things I find daily I can't recall ATM

Looking at this list now, I'm thinking I'd probably be better off buying a car that comes with this stuff already... 
Suggestions VERY appreciated.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Those are a lot of plans you have for your car! Good look in nodding your car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CCR.J said:


> I am very interested in upgrading my base '11 2.0T Sport DSG, RCD510 - along with the following upgrades ultimately
> (if impossible - please LMK, and I'll stop wasting time dreaming and digging) :
> 
> - Latest and greatest RNS510 model, VIM enabled, NAV with turn-by turn sent to MFD :
> ...


Pretty comprehensive list. Missing suspension, brakes, wheels...also APR Stage 3+ and K04 are very very different setups FYI. $5399 for Stage 3 kit, Stage 3+ will be much more. K04s run like $2600 i believe from APR and much less with other tuners/user. Likely doesn't include labor, and APRs kits have more involved than a normal turbo replacement. Let's call it 5 hrs or $500 for labor min. And you may want to research things going on over at APR before going APR. 

And your total spend would be massive to do all this, possibly more than the car cost you. That or you have massive ebay skills and do all the work yourself. :beer: to dreaming.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

S WORD said:


> Pretty comprehensive list. Missing suspension, brakes, wheels...also APR Stage 3+ and K04 are very very different setups FYI. $5399 for Stage 3 kit, Stage 3+ will be much more. K04s run like $2600 i believe from APR and much less with other tuners/user. Likely doesn't include labor, and APRs kits have more involved than a normal turbo replacement. Let's call it 5 hrs or $500 for labor min. And you may want to research things going on over at APR before going APR.
> 
> And your total spend would be massive to do all this, possibly more than the car cost you. That or you have massive ebay skills and do all the work yourself. :beer: to dreaming.


But it would be a really nice results  would love to see this; new wheels r a must


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Forge Catch Can installed Friday. seems to fixed my vacuum leak issue I had with my own setup.
also suitcase delete is done as well.

whatelse I should do..... next...... (downpipe, inlet outlet pipe, then stage2?)
Here is the pics.
Forge Catch Can








Suitcase delete.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Roof spoiler


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yesterday went to see a movie. Decided to park like this


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Its a good way to park.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally installed...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty much...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Pretty much...


Keep it going Serge!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I sent mine to the shop.
The rear main seal took a sh!t after 58k miles. 

Dislike


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Pretty much...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Finally installed...


Hi man,

It looks awesome! How much do you like so far your Diesel Geek's short shifter?



Stero1D said:


> Pretty much...


Way to go Serge! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> It looks awesome! How much do you like so far your Diesel Geek's short shifter?
> 
> ...


Its pretty notchy, but the throw is shorter. I may need to adjust it again.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Pretty much...


Baha, that was a fun text. :thumbup:

Ready for Winter?!?! :laugh:


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Pretty much...


Very nice ... please, what led lights do you have on the front ? DRL ... TURN signal with LEDS ... THX


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Bumped into an extended trailer hitch while parallel parking... :thumbdown: Lovely vertical dent down front lip now... Gotta love those massive trailer hitches... :facepalm:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Finally put my old cluster in the new cc. Soo much better


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Finally put my old cluster in the new cc. Soo much better


It looks so awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Finally put my old cluster in the new cc. Soo much better


That cluster is boss :thumbup:


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Didn't so much do anything to the CC today but picked up some goodies from Dwon. Picked up his Airlift bags and Autopilot V2 system. Will be installing it over the next two weeks.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Finally put my old cluster in the new cc. Soo much better


Welcome back to the club *BORA RSI* :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks bro! One from this morning


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

BORA RSI said:


> Thanks bro! One from this morning


Love it!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Thanks bro! One from this morning


Hey you Tease! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I wanted to buy this with a Guy at Hong Kong.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Lol BETO buy it it's my favorite upgrade besides the wheel


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Wax?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Lol BETO buy it it's my favorite upgrade besides the wheel




Yeah man, I have to do it for sure! The color display as well as the blue needles are amazing! It would be great if VW makes a Passat CC R for it's next generation! I know that they already have the 3.6 engine... but it would be nice. Either with the 3.6 engine or with the 2.0T with a bigger turbo (like the Golf R and the Audi S3).


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Washed her and filled up.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

BETO vw showed a vr6 engine replacement. V6 3.0 and turbocharged. Now that be a nice option to have


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

finally out of the body shop! got hit a few weeks back and decided to do some changes while getting fixed. will post better pics soon!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hold up....... shaved turn signals? That's a first. More pics pls


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Washed her and filled up.


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> BETO vw showed a vr6 engine replacement. V6 3.0 and turbocharged. Now that be a nice option to have


That's nice! It must be the same engine used in the Audi A4, A5 and SQ5.

Yeah, that'll be an awesome option coupled with the 4Motion! Thanks for letting me know man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

changed the oil and cleaned her up


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

slightly better pics of the shave. the lip is a molded Gold Coast Lip, cheaper than getting an r-line from dealership or waiting till one pops up here!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dwon said:


> slightly better pics of the shave. the lip is a molded Gold Coast Lip, cheaper than getting an r-line from dealership or waiting till one pops up here!


Awesome work man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Dwon said:


> slightly better pics of the shave. the lip is a molded Gold Coast Lip, cheaper than getting an r-line from dealership or waiting till one pops up here!


I had to find a pic of a stock CC to really determine the difference. That's perfect, much cleaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dwon said:


> slightly better pics of the shave. the lip is a molded Gold Coast Lip, cheaper than getting an r-line from dealership or waiting till one pops up here!


Pretty cool n ur frst one to do it!!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Dwon said:


> slightly better pics of the shave. the lip is a molded Gold Coast Lip, cheaper than getting an r-line from dealership or waiting till one pops up here!


Would this be legal due to the fact that there are no front signal indicators? If not, a great solution would be Led switch back strips added to the inside of the headlights.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

*Props!*

Must bow down in honor and amazement.

Once I get everything ... legally... sorted out with my gen1 CC (aka - another one) - the top cosmetic(ish) mods are listed in these last few posts; 

-Color MFD cluster, blue needle w/ that also seemingly impossible to find 200mph speedo! - just may need it eventually  
-Maxed out Lux VR6-4Motion packages and trim - but on a 2.0T - WITH the RLine the "complete" kit + flat bottom/ RLine wheel
-RNS510 (or preferably better - while still retaining all stock functionality)
-Auto speed-adjusted cruise control has been on my want list since I first used a cruise control. RVC neato, but not required. 
-While the Audi 3.0 TFSI would be a sweet option to have - but I'd prefer a 3.0TDI personally (torque FTW!) - or some insane rotary or jet-turbine option while we're at it ! LOL! 

-Anyone every heard of a HUD option mod / infrared - nightview ?

Well aware that the majority of these option already exist on other makes/models - so... what would McGuyver do?

-While the Audi 3.0 TFSI would be a sweet option to have - but I'd prefer a 3.0TDI personally (torque FTW!) - or some insane rotary or jet-turbine option while we're at it ! LOL! Seriously surprised someone hasn't already modded it out with that slick look center-roofline air intake for a mid / slightly rear mounted engine relocation (near useless rear seat delete obviously required). Perhaps a stock Carrera 3.6 and go RWD while at it...? 

Damn the whole "WANT v NEED" argument - life is too short to drive something you hate... IMHO of course. 
`


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

*WANT / Props!*

@Stereo1D and Dwon - both of you seem to have similarish body kits - which I now must have ... thanks a lot!  

Seriously - details, please - noob here... no clue. Is it just a photo effect or the new kit - but the body line above the door handles seems far more pronounced than on the standard car...? 

@Stereo1D - looks like we started with identical cars except yours came standard with fogs and VW was kind enough to omit them from the base '11 I have (thanks VAG). All I have managed to do are a few VCDS mods (ok, someone else far smarter did those) - and ditch the Vortex rims for some stock 18" Passat rims that are wanna-be Mallory but just enough not to annoy me. Still better than stock. What is that sick paint job - custom - or a stock color out of a booklet that can be reproduced by a real paint-shop? TIA! And, again - massive props on the very sick ride and the much needed laugh with the money toss transition shot (so damn true it hurts). 

Somewhere in these 600+ pages I'm sure that Gen1 style upper rear window spoiler PN / link is posted - but missed it - TIA for any help with that as well. 

Cannot wait to have my CC back so I can dump it and get a non F'd one to build such lovely things as above. These are the type of things that help me drift off to sleep daydreaming about .. at night. 

Again -jealous proper respects folks. One of these days I'll have something worth posting!!

J


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Thanks bro! One from this morning


I love your car, but there's A LOT going on in the interior LOL

Wood grain, GTI (red stitching) wheel, and now Golf R style (blue needles) on the cluster...nothing matches

At least find a black stitched steering wheel 






I kid


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

It just had to happen today.... I Changed a blown coil pack in the heaviest rain I've felt on my way to work today... I changed them all for good measure. Thankfully I had extras... Only 15 mins late...ugh


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Lol Dan my interior is honestly the only one that looks like that. I would get the black steering wheel but not for the money. I might have the wheel redone is something else swade maybe. Confuse it even more


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

unctucker said:


> Would this be legal due to the fact that there are no front signal indicators? If not, a great solution would be Led switch back strips added to the inside of the headlights.


i have some good quality projectors on the way to retrofiit in the fog lenses. and adding an amber plasma halo ring around them that will work as signals. I dont like the R8 style headlights too much, kinda cheapen the whole look of it personally. will post up when i get em done!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered TTRS hawks Brake pads and received this....










They are Unreal!


----------



## DatCC (Dec 9, 2014)

Installed roof rack.









Thinking about returning it though. The more I look at it the more I feel like the cc just doesn't look right with a rack. Maybe a SeaSucker Talon in my furture.


----------



## feimax (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi guys does anyone knows isit possible to install the new button that has the parking brakes and push start button next to the gear shifter. Mine is currently on the dashboard


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Getting ready to do some upgrade and maintenance work!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Put on a set of Kuhmo LX tires today. Car was dead silent on the highway. Could't believe the difference between them and the stock Continentals.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got a package frm NGP Racing 

#ttrs #brembo


----------



## genericVWdriver (Apr 15, 2007)

drove it... just bought my 1st cheap mod. those laser projector lights for all the doors


----------



## genericVWdriver (Apr 15, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


>


im loving that 3 dimensional compass you have. is that oem or a mod?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

genericVWdriver said:


> im loving that 3 dimensional compass you have. is that oem or a mod?


Thats OEM, comes with premium Color Cluster


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Up to no good again


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the club BORA RSI.


----------



## jay.rob (Dec 14, 2014)

I had the HPA tuned KO4 kit installed a week ago... there were a few kinks to get out as the spacer was installed in front of the CAT instead of behind it but now....... WOW....!!! :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jay.rob said:


> I had the HPA tuned KO4 kit installed a week ago... there were a few kinks to get out as the spacer was installed in front of the CAT instead of behind it but now....... WOW....!!! :laugh:


It looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

van33 said:


> Getting ready to do some upgrade and maintenance work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats waaay too much motor oil


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DasCC said:


> thats waaay too much motor oil


Couldn't pass out on a good deal thats why I got 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody know the part number for the downpipe to turbo gasket? I have an '11 2.0t. Will be doing a DP install soon. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

You can buy them from USPmotorsports. Just go to the site and the chat will start right away and he'll give you a link.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Any suggestions/comments.... Running out of Xmas presents for my CC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Any suggestions/comments.... Running out of Xmas presents for my CC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what the text says it sound like a solid product; what I have seen in VW MKV and MKVI is that if you want to install one of these you need to do several trims.

I hope someone with more experience on this can hope in.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That really sucks man!


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Sprayed off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yikes sorry to hear that man.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> anybody know the part number for the downpipe to turbo gasket? I have an '11 2.0t. Will be doing a dp install soon. Thanks in advance.


1k0253115ab


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Euro Cupholder Install, not as bad as it would seem.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wow dude, wish you well with this.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ouch.....


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Damn.. what perf mods you have? K04 or stock turbo?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Forgot to tell you guys. My car spun a rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 Shhhiiitt... That blows bro! Hope u still got Warranty!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Shhhiiitt... That blows bro! Hope u still got Warranty!


+1 and stock engine... or the VW Dealership is going to take this into account.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Holiday mod


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Holiday mod


That's the attitude! :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's a beautiful Rudolph!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Holiday mod


No antlers?

Someone is rocking that setup on a mkvii GTI in my area.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*New Wheels*

Threw on new wheels and tires on Sunday.

LM reps 18x8 et45 with 10mm spacers in the rear, and still have to get spacers for up front. Not a bad winter setup :beer:

<a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> Threw on new wheels and tires on Sunday.
> 
> LM reps 18x8 et45 with 10mm spacers in the rear, and still have to get spacers for up front. Not a bad winter setup :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg"/></a>


It looks pretty nice!


----------



## genericVWdriver (Apr 15, 2007)

was allowed to hit 100 twice yesterday (have a slight paranoia of cops) and hit a top speed (as me being her owner) 108 and didnt like when we slowed down
got washed (rain)... havent gotten around to actually washing/waxing her yet but want to seen cuz those wheels are nasty


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DasCC said:


> No antlers?
> 
> Someone is rocking that setup on a mkvii GTI in my area.



Hell no, Antlers look s h i tt! 




















Rolled Fenders, test fitted TTRS Brakes to make sure all parts needed were present and going to treat rubber tonight cz windows squeak


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Rolled Fenders, test fitted TTRS Brakes to make sure all parts needed were present and going to treat rubber tonight cz windows squeak


My windows squeak too! What do you do to fix?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> My windows squeak too! What do you do to fix?


Buy solution that I posted a picture of! :$

https://vimeo.com/114839728
^^^nasty


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Holiday mod


Honk Honk. :wave:


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> Threw on new wheels and tires on Sunday.
> 
> LM reps 18x8 et45 with 10mm spacers in the rear, and still have to get spacers for up front. Not a bad winter setup :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/awolfgang1/media/2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w623/awolfgang1/2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2f09a184-5b5f-4bbb-9294-3021e576a332_zpsb1dd519c.jpg"/></a>


looks good!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It worked amazing! No more squeaky!

https://vimeo.com/114846499


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> That really sucks man!





Converted2VW said:


> Yikes sorry to hear that man.





S WORD said:


> Wow dude, wish you well with this.





DasCC said:


> Ouch.....





MikeinNJ said:


> Damn.. what perf mods you have? K04 or stock turbo?





Stero1D said:


> Shhhiiitt... That blows bro! Hope u still got Warranty!





BETOGLI said:


> +1 and stock engine... or the VW Dealership is going to take this into account.


CPO warranty was void due to my tune when I went to another dealership. 

Only performance mods are stage 2 APR tune, TBE, injen intake, lower tq mount and diesel geek sigma ssk.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> CPO warranty was void due to my tune when I went to another dealership.
> 
> Only performance mods are stage 2 APR tune, TBE, injen intake, lower tq mount and diesel geek sigma ssk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Did you tell them a about the tune? You cannot tell that a car is tuned unless they checked by the cruise stock. The other way is if the car is running then you can see by data blocks... Boost pressure and timing. I was a Vw tech for over ten years and I tuned APR and Unitronic and I could never just simply scan a car and tell. But with your mods it would also be a good indicator.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought I put it back to stock but I left my race file on lol. They reported it because they tried to force me to pay a service fee when the manager found out about the modifications since they choose not to service modified vehicles. Told the manager the service advisor knew about some of the modifications and still decided to service it so I wasn't paying for a diagnostic fee. He told me never to come back there and that he was reporting my car log to VWoA.

Didn't know he actually did report it until I sent it in to check the knock.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> It worked amazing! No more squeaky!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/114846499


I love this stuff.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

DasCC said:


> I love this stuff.


+1
Its making miracles, no more squeaks.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I thought I put it back to stock but I left my race file on lol. They reported it because they tried to force me to pay a service fee when the manager found out about the modifications since they choose not to service modified vehicles. Told the manager the service advisor knew about some of the modifications and still decided to service it so I wasn't paying for a diagnostic fee. He told me never to come back there and that he was reporting my car log to VWoA.
> 
> Didn't know he actually did report it until I sent it in to check the knock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


WOW! I have never cancelled a warranty for modifications. Now if it was apparent abuse or improper install of a mod then yes it wouldn't be covered but never pull a warranty. I would love to see your type of situation come in. If I covered your claim then I would probably have you as a customer for life. Smh!


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

92vrcorrado said:


> WOW! I have never cancelled a warranty for modifications. Now if it was apparent abuse or improper install of a mod then yes it wouldn't be covered but never pull a warranty. I would love to see your type of situation come in. If I covered your claim then I would probably have you as a customer for life. Smh!


And THIS is the type of service advisors that the auto industry needs! People that enjoy and take pride in providing great customer service while acknowledging that many of their owners enjoy to modify their cars. With that said, use of common sense always should be used. Like stated, watch out for abuse, improper installations, aggressive modifications, etc.... :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

92vrcorrado said:


> WOW! I have never cancelled a warranty for modifications. Now if it was apparent abuse or improper install of a mod then yes it wouldn't be covered but never pull a warranty. I would love to see your type of situation come in. If I covered your claim then I would probably have you as a customer for life. Smh!


My usual service advisor has helped me so much. Even to the point where he didn't even log that my car was there so he can try to get it covered under the extended warranty. If you would have been my service advisor, I definitely would have stayed with you for life as well. Some advisors are there just to get the most out of you and others are there to help you. Unfortunately I've dealt with both types.



RicanCC said:


> And THIS is the type of service advisors that the auto industry needs! People that enjoy and take pride in providing great customer service while acknowledging that many of their owners enjoy to modify their cars. With that said, use of common sense always should be used. Like stated, watch out for abuse, improper installations, aggressive modifications, etc.... :thumbup:


My modifications aren't too aggressive, in fact they are mild at best. I enjoy my cars, that is my hobby.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> My usual service advisor has helped me so much. Even to the point where he didn't even log that my car was there so he can try to get it covered under the extended warranty. If you would have been my service advisor, I definitely would have stayed with you for life as well. Some advisors are there just to get the most out of you and others are there to help you. Unfortunately I've dealt with both types.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What u gonna do now bro? Build it up n throw BT on it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got these bad boys in, after 2 month wait


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Power folding?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

A few minor OEM + touches...and a cleanse...


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Power folding?


^^What he said!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Power folding?


Yeah, Dan, auto-folding and auto-dimming(that part needs to be worked on thou)


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Are your fog light covers painted the piano black to match? Damn they look good. Makes me regret getting my " boring black now.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> What u gonna do now bro? Build it up n throw BT on it?


If it's not covered that is the plan. Swap another engine in and build the bottom end of it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I ordered coilovers and brakes. Doing akebono ceramic pads with stop tech blank rotors. And then switching my eibach pro springs for hpa shs coilovers.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

cleanmk2gti said:


> If it's not covered that is the plan. Swap another engine in and build the bottom end of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I gotta ask... How the hell did you spin a rod? I've seen and put these engines through hell and back and the only 2.0 I saw let loose was when it was over reved or lack of oil changes or crappy oil.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

92vrcorrado said:


> I gotta ask... How the hell did you spin a rod? I've seen and put these engines through hell and back and the only 2.0 I saw let loose was when it was over reved or lack of oil changes or crappy oil.


None of the above. I only use oem full synthetic oil, change the oil every 3-3500 miles and I have never over revved, down shifted into the wrong gear or anything else. Only alarm that went off was low oil pressure so I'm assuming it had something to do with that. Only about a qt of oil short when I checked it after it happened.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> None of the above. I only use oem full synthetic oil, change the oil every 3-3500 miles and I have never over revved, down shifted into the wrong gear or anything else. Only alarm that went off was low oil pressure so I'm assuming it had something to do with that. Only about a qt of oil short when I checked it after it happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear man. I had my warranty voided a week after getting tuned about two years ago. I had a pretty large spend on my repairs. 
Service guys in my area tend to be richards if the car is modified. Then when my rear trunk piece (the black one) cracked they tried to say that wasn't covered under warranty tho previous said it would be...then after arguing they said they would "good will" it for me because I spent so much on repairs so far.

I really wish you luck.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Sorry to hear man. I had my warranty voided a week after getting tuned about two years ago. I had a pretty large spend on my repairs.
> Service guys in my area tend to be richards if the car is modified. Then when my rear trunk piece (the black one) cracked they tried to say that wasn't covered under warranty tho previous said it would be...then after arguing they said they would "good will" it for me because I spent so much on repairs so far.
> 
> I really wish you luck.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah, Dan, auto-folding and auto-dimming(that part needs to be worked on thou)


Bad ass :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

trutech74 said:


> And then switching my eibach pro springs for hpa shs coilovers.


Nice upgrade :thumbup:

The HPA's are VERY nice


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> It worked amazing! No more squeaky!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/114846499


That is some good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

new spark plugs, filter and led interior lighting


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/115079130

99 problems and the biatches on


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

That is freakin Saweet bro


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/115079130
> 
> 99 problems and the biatches on


Do want!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

T


92vrcorrado said:


> That is freakin Saweet bro


thank you!


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

That's interesting... I want it... @stero1D how did you do that... Is that a vagcom programming or did you change the door module?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hudeck said:


> That's interesting... I want it... @stero1D how did you do that... Is that a vagcom programming or did you change the door module?


Had to buy entire housings, install em and vagcom!


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

So mmmm I have to get a complete set or just the module (control)... I'm getting curious do you have diy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hudeck said:


> So mmmm I have to get a complete set or just the module (control)... I'm getting curious do you have diy


Im not sure if possible to buy separately n retrofit module. No DIY.. Install new housings instead of old n vag


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

I hope so... But can you remember the serial/part number of the control module.... Because here in the Netherlands it's a nightmare to get parts for cc only if you want to pay the full amount at the dealership


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Honestly I do not... I didnt even look at the PN, sry man


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

That's ok... Then I have to search the net... To find more about it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hudeck said:


> That's ok... Then I have to search the net... To find more about it


Once I came across thread about these mirrors on one of the Scirocco forums, try to find it there


----------



## galexandr (Jul 8, 2012)

Good afternoon, not sure if this is the right place to post this, but im looking for PASSAT CC INTERLAGOS WHEEL, if anyone is interested in unloading theirs please PM me and we can set something up. I live in the greater Wash DC area, but can travel to pick them up a reasonable distance.

Thanks all!


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*LED*



Stero1D said:


> It worked amazing! No more squeaky!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/114846499


GOOD STUFF 

Please .. which led lights do you have ? DRL (trun signal + DAYTIME running light) 
Your car looks awesome !

Thank you


----------



## genericVWdriver (Apr 15, 2007)

Took it thru PA, into Upstate NY and back. Now we are resting 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/115079130
> 
> 99 problems and the biatches on


Nice job!

Do they fold automatically when you lock it, OR only when you turn the mirror switch to the folding position?


----------



## jay.rob (Dec 14, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks sweet man! Congrats!


Thanks man!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Do they fold automatically when you lock it, OR only when you turn the mirror switch to the folding position?


Gotta turn the switch Dan, but i ordered module for obd2 that should have em fold/unfold when you lock/open with the keyfob


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Took a few shots at the school near my home...ic:




These just arrived. CC logo OEM all season mats...


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Looks great.... Did you lower the car?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

hudeck said:


> Looks great.... Did you lower the car?


Thanks, they're BC Racing Coilovers ...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Parked and than waited in traffic.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Got the tires rotated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got xmas decoration for her


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BORA RSI said:


> Parked and than waited in traffic.


Next upgrade should be the RNS-510, that 315 looks so shameful on a car like yours. :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I'll get it if I find the right price lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got xmas decoration for her


Sweet!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Where did you buy the housings?
I have been looking online... no luck... the new ones are 350+ per side


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Took out the ABS fuse and going to have some fun on the snow. Why its so hard to do the donuts with that car, is it the DSG thats trying to ruin it?


----------



## homario (Nov 5, 2002)

Picked up a '14 Executive package with low miles earlier this week, expect some better mods towards spring!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

S4BiT said:


> Took out the ABS fuse and going to have some fun on the snow. Why its so hard to do the donuts with that car, is it the DSG thats trying to ruin it?


Nope it's equally difficult with the 6 speed. It's impossible to get it to even fishtail....-.-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked these up today!


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally purchased Solowerks S1 coilovers for my CC, 2 years and 9 months after purchasing the car lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

homario said:


> Picked up a '14 Executive package with low miles earlier this week, expect some better mods towards spring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homario! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Having fun in the snow, perfect winter conditions. Without ABS fuse, its so much fun!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Winter tires went on!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Winter tires went on!


Nice OEM wheels for OEM wheels!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice OEM wheels for OEM wheels!


Buy em!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Buy em!!!


Dude I have the same ones as daily!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude I have the same ones as daily!


Dont be lame here! Get another set ))


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Dont be lame here! Get another set ))


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Went cruisin' for food, drove behind another black CC I see around my neighborhood every now and again with plastidipped emblems.

Not sure if they're a Vortex member or not.


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

GeoVDub said:


> Went cruisin' for food, drove behind another black CC I see around my neighborhood every now and again with plastidipped emblems.
> 
> Not sure if they're a Vortex member or not.


lol Its not "what did you do today?".. Its what did you do to your CC today.. :laugh: just kidding


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Picked these up today!


Dunlop Winter Sport?
Love them, have them as my winters and like them more then my Nitto 555 summers


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

High pitched squeal from the drivers side front wheel, removed wheel and bent back dust guard that was scraping against disc. 
Must have been the tech that swapped out the bearing last week showing his love.
Oil service, pretty straitforward.
Removed passenger side rain guard and sucked out the shop vac full of leaves. 
Interesting to see that it comes out. Makes cleaning the leaves out a breeze.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

volksccsport said:


> lol Its not "what did you do today?".. Its what did you do to your CC today.. :laugh: just kidding


I took her for a drive, and by virtue of that adventure, added mileage. :wave:eace:


----------



## Xav!er (Apr 20, 2014)

Wrecked mine today.  Does anybody have a lead on an R-line bumper cover?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yesterday's work.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Nice!


Maybe I missed it....tuned yet?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Xav!er said:


> Wrecked mine today.  Does anybody have a lead on an R-line bumper cover?


Sorry to know this Xav!er! Hope you're OK!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Yesterday's work.


Looks sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

*60k service in my garage*

here's what I just did last weekend for my 60k 

Castrol Syntec 5w-40 + OE VW filter + drain plug combo $65 (Amazon)
NGK Iridium IX Spark plug BKR8EIX x4 $27 (Amazon)
R8 red top Coil Pack, 06E-905-115-E x4 $84 (Amazon) 
Rain-X Latitude Wiper Blade x2 $24 (Amazon)
window wiper fluid - free (used left over)
AFE 31-10172 OER PRO DRY S AIR FILTER $42 (Ebay)
I skipped cabin filter (still look clean and cabin smells good)
tires rotated - free (DIY)
labor - FREE (took me about 2 hours since I'm a noob I'm sure it could be done faster)

total = $242 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Transformation!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Transformation!


:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Xav!er said:


> Wrecked mine today.  Does anybody have a lead on an R-line bumper cover?


Ouch!


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

took out the coils and put in bags


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

ciki looks great!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ciki said:


> took out the coils and put in bags


wow man, thats ridiculous. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

ciki said:


> took out the coils and put in bags


Thats not aired out is it? What size wheels you running?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Yes it's aired out. Sway bar links are getting in the way up front I'll have to remove it and notch the frame. Still have the bump stops on the rear shocks. I'll get to it when the weather goes above 30


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New 3pc shoes for spring


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> New 3pc shoes for spring


Nice Serge. Good choice!
What fitment?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

ciki said:


> took out the coils and put in bags


Needs a center cap.
Looks good. Love these wheels. I want to put mine back on. Probably could tuck the 20s.


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

Installed coilovers on sunday. First time out since then. Will be getting fenders rolled soon. Also for the guys that are decently low...what are you doing with your fender liners?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

After headaches with piping for new turbo, finally able to install and lower car on AH Exclusive coils.
Rims are 19s. Rear FTG is close to 22.5". No rub. Well except my driver side fender but there are plans for that in the new year. Happy New Year everyone!
<a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/928e2f98-f00e-41f3-90f5-6e57bfc7e1c9_zpsb2492902.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/928e2f98-f00e-41f3-90f5-6e57bfc7e1c9_zpsb2492902.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 928e2f98-f00e-41f3-90f5-6e57bfc7e1c9_zpsb2492902.jpg"/></a>



artsgotagun said:


> Installed coilovers on sunday. First time out since then. Will be getting fenders rolled soon. Also for the guys that are decently low...what are you doing with your fender liners?


There is a top bolt holding fender liner to fender. That needs to go when you roll fender. I cut my fender liners in about 1 inch max blending from the 9 o clock to 3 o clock position in the well. Also once you cut that out there is a foam chunk above the fender liner, remove that for some added room. Lots of bagged guys remove fender liner but I don't hit mine.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> After headaches with piping for new turbo, finally able to install and lower car on AH Exclusive coils.
> Rims are 19s. Rear FTG is close to 22.5". No rub. Well except my driver side fender but there are plans for that in the new year. Happy New Year everyone!
> <a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/928e2f98-f00e-41f3-90f5-6e57bfc7e1c9_zpsb2492902.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/928e2f98-f00e-41f3-90f5-6e57bfc7e1c9_zpsb2492902.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 928e2f98-f00e-41f3-90f5-6e57bfc7e1c9_zpsb2492902.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...


damn it's LOW!! Now let's do mine :laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> damn it's LOW!! Now let's do mine :laugh:


The Ultra Lows that came off are available


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

How's the ride?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> How's the ride?


What's up Dion? Ride quality is great. Smooth as could be. Shot over a railroad crossing a little bit to fast and suspension ate it up nicely. 
I didn't expect much improvement from Ultra Lows, but its there...and these things can go lowlowlow. Probably trim the bumpstop a tad more but other than that its good to go.
Front has another 2" of adjust-ability. rear I am starting to max out hence the reason I want to trim bumpstops a little. Just want a little more travel in suspension.

I got the 140mm kit, wishin they made a 160mm for rear as I am not the biggest fan of the natural rake that the CC has. Once the new fenders are on, we will see how low I can go static.
I already shaved down the concrete edge of my driveway and I am hitting it again because the new drop. Also had to quit going to some of my fav restaraunts because I can no longer get into the parking lot 
Pay to play.:beer::laugh:

What sucks is when i park in my garage at home and look back, i still have a feeling that its not low enough. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh:

... I don't think that'll ever go away. I had to talk myself out of a used air suspension kit last week (_killer_ deal!) for that same reason. Looking forward to seeing updates as things continue to progress with your project. :thumbup:


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Gave it a much needed wash after 2 months without washing it...

<a href="http://imgur.com/YiyP4yI"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/YiyP4yI.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>
<a href="http://imgur.com/kqbSfBB"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/kqbSfBB.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> Gave it a much needed wash after 2 months without washing it...
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/YiyP4yI"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/YiyP4yI.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>
> <a href="http://imgur.com/kqbSfBB"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/kqbSfBB.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


SEXY


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> What's up Dion? Ride quality is great. Smooth as could be. Shot over a railroad crossing a little bit to fast and suspension ate it up nicely.
> I didn't expect much improvement from Ultra Lows, but its there...and these things can go lowlowlow. Probably trim the bumpstop a tad more but other than that its good to go.
> Front has another 2" of adjust-ability. rear I am starting to max out hence the reason I want to trim bumpstops a little. Just want a little more travel in suspension.
> 
> ...


lol With that height, i will scrape pulling onto my driveway. 24.5" FTG is pretty ideal for me. 

I already purchased the UltraLows 2 months ago along with OEM parts. Just finding time to install them now. How low should I spin the perches for about 24.5FTG on UltraLows? Chris or Dion?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Transformation!


Sweet!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> New 3pc shoes for spring


Nice wheels man!


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

New intake installed


New catless downpipe and mufflers:


Downpipe installed:


New dual cutout rear diffuser installed:



Out with the old:


In with the new:



Now time to install Air Charge/Down Charge pipe and tune


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

jeffl1980 said:


> New intake installed
> 
> 
> New catless downpipe and mufflers:
> ...


I'd love to see a shot of it sitting on the ground and a sound clip


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I'd love to see a shot of it sitting on the ground and a sound clip


x2! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Where is the MAF in the Injen intake?


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


> x2! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


Ill get a good sound clip tomorrow while I'm at the car wash cleaning her up


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Where is the MAF in the Injen intake?



it's on the bottom of the intake right after the back bend


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jeffl1980 said:


> it's on the bottom of the intake right after the back bend


Interesting...wondering what code is going to threw at you. But they normally sound really nice.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Interesting...wondering what code is going to threw at you. But they normally sound really nice.


Shouldn't get a code. Brother in law has had the same set up for 4 months. Code free. More worried about a CEL for the down pipe. I did use a spacer so we will see.


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

jeffl1980 said:


> Ill get a good sound clip tomorrow while I'm at the car wash cleaning her up


:thumbup: Is that a Godspeed/eBay downpipe?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Last night small cruise/ cc date lol


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Last night small cruise/ cc date lol


Awesome pics, cars and cruise!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Carbon anyone?









.


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

@BORA RSI, that looks hella fun. :thumbup:

@Ub3r Dub1n,


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Carbon anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the trunk lip and the mirror covers! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I guess that the other medium sized pieces are the "B" pillars, right? What are the small bits for?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Love the trunk lip and the mirror covers! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I guess that the other medium sized pieces are the "B" pillars, right? What are the small bits for?


Yep B and C pillar and the Small bits are the insert for the rear trunk badge. The other long spoiler is a roof spoiler


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Few Vids frm out CC meet/cruise from yesterday

https://vimeo.com/115879480

https://vimeo.com/115879499


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Few Vids frm out CC meet/cruise from yesterday
> 
> https://vimeo.com/115879480
> 
> https://vimeo.com/115879499


*Nice vid's !*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jisabe said:


> *Nice vid's !*


Iphonography at its best


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Someone needs to make a bad ass cc video!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> Someone needs to make a bad ass cc video!!!


I shot one in August but guy got busy and still working on it. Hope have it in a few weeks


----------



## liftedmetal (Jan 4, 2015)

Few summer photos


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Put on my Solowerks Coilovers, 034motorsports strut mounts, nankangs, and Bentleys. 

























Gotta drop the front more and refinish the wheels.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

liftedmetal said:


> Few summer photos


Pretty nice pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ordered a trunk spoiler


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Leisure Drive to The Beach.....And Splash Cafe!*



Took the ladies for an overnight to the beach.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Put on my Solowerks Coilovers, 034motorsports strut mounts, nankangs, and Bentleys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 

What color you are going w?


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Few Vids frm out CC meet/cruise from yesterday
> 
> https://vimeo.com/115879480
> 
> https://vimeo.com/115879499


So great haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Nice!
> 
> What color you are going w?


Either same or gold depending if the cost varies. Loving the new setup. 

Any of you guys have a recommendation for spacer and bolts brand?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Either same or gold depending if the cost varies. Loving the new setup.
> 
> Any of you guys have a recommendation for spacer and bolts brand?


There is guy locally to who runs em in gold  i say go with some other color... Cooper, dark blue, bloody red...










I say H&R Track if you go w big spacer or you cld get 42dd, h&r or even ECS

I last night fitted 20mm Track spacer with new wheels


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to figure out if spacers will eliminate the grind/rubbing noise experienced in the front when I turn hard.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> Last night small cruise/ cc date lol


Facebook Group cruise?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Facebook Group cruise?


Nah.. Text Message Cruise


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Nah.. Text Message Cruise




Lemme know if you guys ever cruise up north. :wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Lemme know if you guys ever cruise up north. :wave:


We will not, there nothing to do there!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> There is guy locally to who runs em in gold  i say go with some other color... Cooper, dark blue, bloody red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do like how the gold Bentley wheels look in a VW CC! Cooper will be an awesome color as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:

My Wife's car has 15mm custom spacers with OEM Interlagos wheels and IMO it looks pretty nice!

I have tried H&R Spacers and they're awesome! I have two sets of 10mm Oettinger spacers waiting to be installed in our SUV.

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> We will not, there nothing to do there!


Nothing but potholes in the city! :laugh: :wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like how the gold Bentley wheels look in a VW CC! Cooper will be an awesome color as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> My Wife's car has 15mm custom spacers with OEM Interlagos wheels and IMO it looks pretty nice!
> 
> ...


Quite a few people giving me shiet and telling me "stories" about running big spacers... Hehe


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Nothing but potholes in the city! :laugh: :wave:


Wussy!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Wussy!


Traumatized from the incident where I was boxed in and run over a deep pothole by rust buckets... I hate the city.

Love driving TO the city and AWAY from the city. Can't stand driving IN the city.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I last night fitted 20mm Track spacer with new wheels


Well wheres the photo with wheels on?


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

RicanCC said:


> :thumbup: Is that a Godspeed/eBay downpipe?


Yes its a eBay downpipe (not sure of brand to be honest). I was lucky enough to get it from a friend for $50......never installed. Was not my first choice by any means but couldnt pass it up for $50. The quality looks decent, the welds seem to be good and the fitment was perfect. 

I will have a sound clip tomorrow. I was giving it a few days to see how I liked the sound with a catless downpipe and open mufflers (removed complete factory exhaust) Needless to say, it was loud!! I have a Vibrant resonator coming in the mail today and should have it installed shortly after it's delivered. Hopefully this will cut the noise down a bit


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Well wheres the photo with wheels on?


On my phone brother


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

jeffl1980 said:


> Yes its a eBay downpipe (not sure of brand to be honest). I was lucky enough to get it from a friend for $50......never installed. Was not my first choice by any means but couldnt pass it up for $50. The quality looks decent, the welds seem to be good and the fitment was perfect.
> 
> I will have a sound clip tomorrow. I was giving it a few days to see how I liked the sound with a catless downpipe and open mufflers (removed complete factory exhaust) Needless to say, it was loud!! I have a Vibrant resonator coming in the mail today and should have it installed shortly after it's delivered. Hopefully this will cut the noise down a bit


Many people have great experiences with those so glad to hear it worked out for you! For $50, that's a steal!! Looking forward to the sounds clips....


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

got an intake, revo stg1, audi red top, forge dv, lug nut conversion, notch, & roof spoiler


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

mango_springroll said:


> How low should I spin the perches for about 24.5FTG on UltraLows? Chris or Dion?


Will need to go back under there and look/measure... Been a while. _(Just wanted you to know I wasn't ignoring you. But it's cold and wet out... Not trying to crawl under there any time soon.)_  If I remember right I am all the way down up front with just a few threads left out back and should be right around that FTG measurement. I think.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

FLIP KIDD said:


> got an intake, revo stg1, audi red top, lug nut conversion, notch, & roof spoiler
> ic:
> ic:
> ic:



Good lookin wheels.


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Great looking car love the rims


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I took my cc with 2 day old bentley wheels and the sick pregnant wife to a fancy dinner because she said she was so nauseous the only thing she could stomach was steak. I agreed because we were supposed to use a gift card. First the gift card was missing so I wasn't thrilled and paid the bill, then After accepting the loss, I tell the wife that I was happy to have just gotten the wheesl aligned. I bring her out to my car to find that someone stole one of my new freaking bentley center piece and center caps.

What the hell.










As you can see I don't mean the center B, they would have had to unscrew (Allen wrench) it.

I wonder if they were wanting the wheels and stopped when they saw the wheel locks underneath....

I would say it could have fallen off by itself. But there were three tightened by a drill and one tightened by hand and both the hand screwed and other two drilled were tight as could be.

It should look like this:









I'm done ranting, thanks for reading.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

laaaaaaame.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> I took my cc with 2 day old bentley wheels and the sick pregnant wife to a fancy dinner because she said she was so nauseous the only thing she could stomach was steak. I agreed because we were supposed to use a gift card. First the gift card was missing so I wasn't thrilled and paid the bill, then After accepting the loss, I tell the wife that I was happy to have just gotten the wheesl aligned. I bring her out to my car to find that someone stole one of my new freaking bentley center piece and center caps.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> ...


Dang dude.. Sorry to hear that..

Hope this helps
http://m.ebay.com/itm/400259644957


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Dang dude.. Sorry to hear that..
> 
> Hope this helps
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/400259644957


That is actually encouraging. I can't seem to find 2nd piece of the wheel, the Bentley Mulliner 19" wheel bolt cover (or whatever it's called), for that to sit on (the other piece that went missing). I found what looks like a full set for $500, ouch. Does anyone know what it's called? Is one cap (B) and the other cover?

EDIT: Looks like I can get the replacement on ebay + local bolts for $183 (and some change).

Any way to prevent this when forced to park in mall parking lots etc? Do they make preventative tools?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Quite a few people giving me shiet and telling me "stories" about running big spacers... Hehe




Regarding to my own cars I have run 5mm to 10mm spacers because of BBK... And now issues at all.

The CC with the 15mm spacers has run pretty nice and with no issue so far.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Regarding to my own cars I have run 5mm to 10mm spacers because of BBK... And now issues at all.
> 
> The CC with the 15mm spacers has run pretty nice and with no issue so far.


cool cool... Im doing spacer cz of BBK as well!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

FLIP KIDD said:


> got an intake, revo stg1, audi red top, forge dv, lug nut conversion, notch, & roof spoiler


It looks so sweet man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nethers said:


> I took my cc with 2 day old bentley wheels and the sick pregnant wife to a fancy dinner because she said she was so nauseous the only thing she could stomach was steak. I agreed because we were supposed to use a gift card. First the gift card was missing so I wasn't thrilled and paid the bill, then After accepting the loss, I tell the wife that I was happy to have just gotten the wheesl aligned. I bring her out to my car to find that someone stole one of my new freaking bentley center piece and center caps.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> ...


Man, so sorry no know this! I don't understand why people can't respect other person's property!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> cool cool... Im doing spacer cz of BBK as well!


That's great man! Hope to see some pics of your car with the rear spacers on! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Nethers said:


> I took my cc with 2 day old bentley wheels and the sick pregnant wife to a fancy dinner because she said she was so nauseous the only thing she could stomach was steak. I agreed because we were supposed to use a gift card. First the gift card was missing so I wasn't thrilled and paid the bill, then After accepting the loss, I tell the wife that I was happy to have just gotten the wheesl aligned. I bring her out to my car to find that someone stole one of my new freaking bentley center piece and center caps.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> ...


damn that sucks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's great man! Hope to see some pics of your car with the rear spacers on! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Front brother, front


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> lol With that height, i will scrape pulling onto my driveway. 24.5" FTG is pretty ideal for me.
> 
> I already purchased the UltraLows 2 months ago along with OEM parts. Just finding time to install them now. How low should I spin the perches for about 24.5FTG on UltraLows? Chris or Dion?





[email protected]!NG said:


> Will need to go back under there and look/measure... Been a while. _(Just wanted you to know I wasn't ignoring you. But it's cold and wet out... Not trying to crawl under there any time soon.)_  If I remember right I am all the way down up front with just a few threads left out back and should be right around that FTG measurement. I think.


Mango-
I was about the same as Dion for most my Ultra Low ownership. When removing them I finally had them all the way down. 24.5" should maybe be 3-4 spins from lowest. But i am guessing. How much of the bump stop have you trimmed off? Are you using oem bump stops?

Why don't do you go lower than 24.5" Man? I pretty much land on my driveway like a beached whale. Gotta force my what up that ****. What rims you on? on 19x9 et33 I am running about -4 degree camber in rear and I need a bit more to feel good about things. But right now no rub at all. I am 22.5" ftg and sometimes lower 

If you need help we can arrange for you to swing by. I got an impact wrench for xmas we can try all sorts of heights in no time. When fondling ride height I usually pull the control arm bolt in the rear and adjust the perch by hand. Way faster than trying to spin that **** with a wrench and bust knuckles.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Nethers said:


> I took my cc with 2 day old bentley wheels and the sick pregnant wife to a fancy dinner because she said she was so nauseous the only thing she could stomach was steak. I agreed because we were supposed to use a gift card. First the gift card was missing so I wasn't thrilled and paid the bill, then After accepting the loss, I tell the wife that I was happy to have just gotten the wheesl aligned. I bring her out to my car to find that someone stole one of my new freaking bentley center piece and center caps.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> ...




If you want to send me your address, ill send you the Black B center cap for free :thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow that's really nice of you. PM'd you saved me $30


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> If you want to send me your address, ill send you the Black B center cap for free :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I didn't do anything to my cc today other than clean up some snow and take her for a drive to panera bread for some soup. 

But I DID put sounds and 13s on my cavalier... And whats most impotantly is... I ain't gotta [email protected]$*! With Ray Ray's broke @ss no mo'! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw a screw sticking out the side of my left rear tire. I took it to a Tire shop for a tire plug but they said its too close to the side wall. I was shopping around for new tires when.....I remembered the full size spare. 15mins later


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> If you want to send me your address, ill send you the Black B center cap for free :thumbup:


I want one too if FREE


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

2morrow!!!!!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> 2morrow!!!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


>


Cant wait man! Sucks we are all covered in snow heh


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Cant wait man! Sucks we are all covered in snow heh


I see that wind feel almost tropical!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> I see that wind feel almost tropical!!


Haha... Sometimes


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Haha... Sometimes


I just did today alignment and balance, I'm driving to Orlando Sunday...but tomorrow Drive to APR HQ for TCU vs 1.5 upgrade.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> I just did today alignment and balance, I'm driving to Orlando Sunday...but tomorrow Drive to APR HQ for TCU vs 1.5 upgrade.


Sweet man!

V1.5? They came out w revision???


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Ate up some snow in the morning


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet man!
> 
> V1.5? They came out w revision???


Yep, overall improvement, they also have a new custom ECU software that I'm going to try out.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Yep, overall improvement, they also have a new custom ECU software that I'm going to try out.


I did it whn they just came out w it! Free update?

Is there info on that on their web? Id get custom tune too


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I'd love to see a shot of it sitting on the ground and a sound clip


Here is a pic of it on the ground. Ill post a sound clip tomorrow.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I did it whn they just came out w it! Free update?
> 
> Is there info on that on their web? Id get custom tune too


Yes free update, Arin posted last months, check it out.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Yes free update, Arin posted last months, check it out.


Got a link? Gonna take forever to look for it on tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Got a link? Gonna take forever to look for it on tapatalk[/Version 1.5 is now available.
> 
> 
> 
> V1.5 fixes the common complaint in v1.4/1.41 that, in Drive Mode (not Sport Mode), the 5th to 6th gear upshift occurs at a higher than desirable RPM under light acceleration or constant speed conditions. The 5->6 shift points in a constant speed or ‘light to medium’ acceleration conditions have been reduced to as low as 82% of the v1.4 shift points, while the ‘medium to high’ acceleration 5->6 shift points have remained very similar to v1.4.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > Got a link? Gonna take forever to look for it on tapatalk[/Version 1.5 is now available.
> ...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> airmax1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. How about info on custom tune? Id like to push my ko4 more
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > You should talk w your local APR shop, I'm lucky enough to be 100 miles away from APR HQ.
> ...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Understand, well is time to start email the big boys down in AL.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Understand, well is time to start email the big boys down in AL.


So just simply request custom file? How much that runs for?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> So just simply request custom file? How much that runs for?


Check PM


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Ate up some snow in the morning


_cough, cough_


2nd time.....this car tuned yet?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Not yet waiting to put my downpipe. Will be soon


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Who's installing the tune down there and where did you purchase your car? Just curious....bought mine at Autobarn Mt Prospect and had a very nice experience. They do/did APR tunes, but I heard they were not doing them anymore to our cars because of the valve float issue at high rpms  or something like that. I got my tune done at EPG in Milwaukee; highly recommend them.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I got it from the same dealer lol. I'm taking it to GRD in west chicago


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

IMG_20150107_085447 by flipflop097, on Flickr

DSG Paddle Extensions installed. Gambled on a $26 set from China and I'm super happy with them! All aluminum, pretty well machined, no huge flaws and they work great. Also got them in 5 days, super quick shipping direct from China.

Here's the eBay link if you are interested:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CkeyC-Black...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d539a0575&vxp=mtr


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

finally installed euro switch and interior lights....it begins!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Got a link? Gonna take forever to look for it on tapatalk


What a improvement on the DSG tune V 1.5 STG 2, fantastic match w the ECU Tune. Highly recommended.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

airmax1 said:


> What a improvement on the DSG tune V 1.5 STG 2, fantastic match w the ECU Tune. Highly recommended.


What brings you to Orlando?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nethers said:


> What brings you to Orlando?


Just vacation.


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

BORA RSI said:


> I got it from the same dealer lol. I'm taking it to GRD in west chicago



GRD???


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Genesis racing is the name of the shop. They are apr dealer and reasonable.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RicanCC said:


> Who's installing the tune down there and where did you purchase your car? Just curious....bought mine at Autobarn Mt Prospect and had a very nice experience. They do/did APR tunes, but I heard they were not doing them anymore to our cars because of the valve float issue at high rpms  or something like that. I got my tune done at EPG in Milwaukee; highly recommend them.


I wouldnt go to autobarn. Service guys very careless people! Take it to GRD if you want do APR, they are great


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed SPM FSB, what a huge difference! CC rides like on rails!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Installed SPM FSB, what a huge difference! CC rides like on rails!


Sweet! I have the Hotchkis RSB on the firmest setting and it made a huge difference. Did the front sway make an even bigger difference? I've wanted to do the front for a while but the install looks like a PITA after doing the endlinks a bunch of times for my multiple suspensions...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Ate up some snow in the morning


 feels like below zero here right now. cant wait for spring already


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Had the dealer install new emblems on my '09 Luxury. Next on the list is some VAG coding to fix my BT issues, newer RNS510, a deep deep clean inside and out, MKVI GTI/R MFSW+paddle, concealed radar detector, and maybe some 19" Hartmann HROC-233-GA:M/VW Interlagos/VW Sagitta eventually. I've had the CC for nearly two months and every time I see it parked or press the go pedal, I smile like an idiot.


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

upgraded to the newest revision of vw/audi's pressure control valve


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

FLIP KIDD said:


> upgraded to the newest revision of vw/audi's pressure control valve




Nice :thumbup: .


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Disasamble new set of wheels, Dropped off faces for powder-coat and washed barrels/lips


----------



## MattHCut (Jan 9, 2015)

*1st mod (almost) complete*


















Hi All
New to the CC and new to the forum. I've had my '11 CC for a few weeks and started with LED lighting, which are nearly complete.

Side note: I've read a lot of the posts up here and I've already learned so much. Appreciate all the knowledge and DIY's. I've seen some beautiful cars on here!!!

Matt


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Had Revo Stage II software installed. I put in the R8 coils as well. Now save up for a new downpipe. First real mod I've done since I got her. My gas mileage is going to sh!t.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

oviedocc said:


> Had Revo Stage II software installed. I put in the R8 coils as well. Now save up for a new downpipe. First real mod I've done since I got her. My gas mileage is going to sh!t.


You did stg2 w out DP??? I thought that was main supporting mod! 

Be carful speeding there


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> You did stg2 w out DP??? I thought that was main supporting mod!
> 
> Be carful speeding there


I intended to only go with Stage 1. The shop I went to convinced me that for a few dollars more (cue Clint Eastwood) they could install Stage 2 and add the downpipe when I was ready. Is this a no no?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

oviedocc said:


> I intended to only go with Stage 1. The shop I went to convinced me that for a few dollars more (cue Clint Eastwood) they could install Stage 2 and add the downpipe when I was ready. Is this a no no?


Let's make sure locals knows about that shop.....


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Let's make sure locals knows about that shop.....


Can you elaborate on this? What potential problems am I facing?


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

jeffl1980 said:


> New intake installed
> 
> 
> New catless downpipe and mufflers:
> ...


Where did you order the rear diffuser from? Is it just the bottom half of the bumper that you have to replace, or the entire bumper?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MitchellP said:


> Where did you order the rear diffuser from? Is it just the bottom half of the bumper that you have to replace, or the entire bumper?


Vr6 diffuser direct fit. Might need some modify


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sexxxxx


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Sexxxxx


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fresh alignment new r8 coils and cleaned the intake valves


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Are y'all's wheels loud on highway? I got new wheels aligned and it was louder


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*LED Fog Installation*

Just received my last gift for the holiday.....Installed







Please for give the dirt, busy week.....

These are 6K, considering lowering to 4k for a "Whiter" look.....

Next: Car Wash......

Night Shots:

LED OFF:



LED ON:


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Trx_CC said:


> Just received my last gift for the holiday.....Installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plug n' play and no error-code??!! They look great!



Stero1D said:


> Sexxxxx


Winning! Very nice dude.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Are y'all's wheels loud on highway? I got new wheels aligned and it was louder


Same rubber? Same wheel specs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got em cleaned up! Waiting for the faces to come back from the shop


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Picked me up some red MGP caliper covers absolutely in love sorry for the dirty wheels


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Washes and quick wax spray in prep for tomorrow's snow


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

Ordered some new wheels and am getting Super Sports fitted on Saturday!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MitchellP said:


> Ordered some new wheels and am getting Super Sports fitted on Saturday!


Nice!! Whr ur getting PSS from?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Washes and quick wax spray in prep for tomorrow's snow


Too clean bro!!! 

I cleaned mine too


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

And couple hours later


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Cbritt said:


> Picked me up some red MGP caliper covers absolutely in love sorry for the dirty wheels


 I want to like them so bad, but I just can't for some reason


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Nice!! Whr ur getting PSS from?


I'm getting 235/40/18 Super Sports from a local Audi dealership.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I want to like them so bad, but I just can't for some reason


They actually do look quite well, i would post a full car pic so you can get the full effect, but i have a 103 fever and the flu and am bed ridden for a few days


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> They actually do look quite well, i would post a full car pic so you can get the full effect, but i have a 103 fever and the flu and am bed ridden for a few days


I have to agree with him, man. They look fine from a distance, but definitely not great up close. Why not just paint the calipers?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

MitchellP said:


> I have to agree with him, man. They look fine from a distance, but definitely not great up close. Why not just paint the calipers?


I have been getting this question quite a lot. I chose to use the caliper covers because they can easily be taken off and attached back on. They also keep their bright red shiny coat and wont ware overtime. But the main reason is brake dust, it virtually eliminates brake dust.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Cbritt said:


> They actually do look quite well, i would post a full car pic so you can get the full effect, but i have a 103 fever and the flu and am bed ridden for a few days


I find it hard to love any caliper cover. To be honest if I was gonna do these, I would've done the "Brembo" ones. At least they would've looked more natural behind the wheel. I think that the ones you got don't look like they belong there for some reason. 

I know some people think they are ricer to have the Brembo ones but at least they clean up the look behind the wheels while giving it a more natural caliper appearance.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MitchellP said:


> I'm getting 235/40/18 Super Sports from a local Audi dealership.


Damn... Wpuldnt it be cheaper to buy em online?


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Damn... Wpuldnt it be cheaper to buy em online?


I'm very good friends with the owner and his family, so I'm only paying how much it costs the dealership to get them.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MitchellP said:


> I'm very good friends with the owner and his family, so I'm only paying how much it costs the dealership to get them.


What r u paying for em if not a secret?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Paid off my 12' -it's mine!! 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Dropped her off at the dealership for a new blower resistor, blower motor and possibly a new thermostat. Got a nice Passat loaner.:thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Paid off my 12' -it's mine!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Congrats! Paid off my '09!!


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Had it tinted while I was out of the country, 20% all the way around. 



















Yes, the do not roll down sticker is still there, but the tinting was done a week before the photo was taken! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

carpenkl7 said:


> Had it tinted while I was out of the country, 20% all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks food. Ur frm IL? Which shop did u take it to?


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Looks food. Ur frm IL? Which shop did u take it to?


thanks, yeah from the southwest suburbs of Chicago

took it to Z-Tech in Naperville, the finance manager Donnie at Bill Jacobs VW recommended it as he had done the same to his CC
They were super easy to deal with, good price, and they held my car for 9 days while I was out of the country, no charge


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

carpenkl7 said:


> thanks, yeah from the southwest suburbs of Chicago
> 
> took it to Z-Tech in Naperville, the finance manager Donnie at Bill Jacobs VW recommended it as he had done the same to his CC
> They were super easy to deal with, good price, and they held my car for 9 days while I was out of the country, no charge


Thats cool man! Naperville is a bit of a drive for me Most CC guys i know are closer to Northern Burbs


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Thats cool man! Naperville is a bit of a drive for me Most CC guys i know are closer to Northern Burbs


They also have a Countryside location, not much closer, i know, but probably easier to get to from up north

just throwin it out there


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

I was impressed with the light output of the LED on the fogs, plus there's a great cut off. See pics...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

My water meth pump quit working. I didn't even have it too terribly long. New one on the way.
I have Devils Own DVC-30. Dual nozzle setup currently. No known reason why pump went out.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> My water meth pump quit working. I didn't even have it too terribly long. New one on the way.
> I have Devils Own DVC-30. Dual nozzle setup currently. No known reason why pump went out.


That blows bro. How didnyou figure it wasnt working? 

Did u order same pump Or not??


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> That blows bro. How didnyou figure it wasnt working?
> 
> Did u order same pump Or not??


Everything was signaling like it was working:thumbdown:

I top off fluid nightly and my tank was still full. 

I got the same pump :banghead: stainless fittings this time around tho. Just gunna run single nozzle to tb pipe. No more tb spacer for simplicity.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

carpenkl7 said:


> Had it tinted while I was out of the country, 20% all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be mindful in the city, they'll eat you alive with tint ticket prices.


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> What r u paying for em if not a secret?


A little under $150 each, plus free installation/balancing/alignment.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I wish I could do 20% but chicago suburbs are pain. Expecially Schaumburg. That's why I'll be a fishbowl


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MitchellP said:


> A little under $150 each, plus free installation/balancing/alignment.


Can you get me 2 for that much?)) please.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I wish I could do 20% but chicago suburbs are pain. Expecially Schaumburg. That's why I'll be a fishbowl


Do 30-35% dnt be a wuss!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Replaced my rear O2 sensor for ~$60...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Replaced my rear O2 sensor for ~$60...


Glad i could assist


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my new wheels/tires today! Normally I'm not a fan of black wheels on black cars, but the silver accents on the wheels really fit with the car's chrome trim. Definitely lowering it and painting the calipers soon (although I still need to decide on a color...). Also had to order larger VW center caps since my old ones didn't fit.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^

lookin good man! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

got these today.... Looking for two more 225/35/19
If some1 got a hookup dont be afraid to help me out


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are indeed superior tires for handling, but my CC eat these up in 10,000 miles, that's with tire rotation and psi checks. 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> Those are indeed superior tires for handling, but my CC eat these up in 10,000 miles, that's with tire rotation and psi checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


What's your suggestions on superior tires?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Those are indeed superior tires for handling, but my CC eat these up in 10,000 miles, that's with tire rotation and psi checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Why ur CC would eat them that fast? Whats so special abt her?)))


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> What's your suggestions on superior tires?


I love v12s! I would run them again, but... Wana try smth stickier since gonna be doing 225 on 9' rim. I might run PSS in front and v12 in the rear. We shall see


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> I love v12s! I would run them again, but... Wana try smth stickier since gonna be doing 225 on 9' rim. I might run PSS in front and v12 in the rear. We shall see


I know what you got ...

I was asking Rlinetexas what was his suggestion...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> I know what you got ...
> 
> I was asking Rlinetexas what was his suggestion...


Haha.... I see ur point


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Finally decide to pony up and by an official VAS 5054A head today since I have access to all the latest flashes and codings, but my cheap China replica can't do anything fancy.

You ain't gonna find one of these badboys on EBAY (unless you buy a china one for $50, and realize that it sucks and won't do what you want! Odis-Engineering / VAS-PC baby! Trust nothing else!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Decided to do this


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Finally decide to pony up and by an official VAS 5054A head today since I have access to all the latest flashes and codings, but my cheap China replica can't do anything fancy.
> 
> You ain't gonna find one of these badboys on EBAY (unless you buy a china one for $50, and realize that it sucks and won't do what you want! Odis-Engineering / VAS-PC baby! Trust nothing else!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

m & b my spring wheels (just to look at) and wait...:banghead:


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

just got some 3000k H11 for fogs


----------



## Nibo (Sep 12, 2014)

Had magnaflow 16561 catback exhaust installed on my 2012 cc. Loving it so far. Planning on downpipe and cold air intake in the next few weeks.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nibo said:


> Had magnaflow 16561 catback exhaust installed on my 2012 cc. Loving it so far. Planning on downpipe and cold air intake in the next few weeks.


I have a great Downpipe for sale


----------



## Nibo (Sep 12, 2014)

.


----------



## Nibo (Sep 12, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> I have a great Downpipe for sale


What's the info on this downpipe? You can pm me with details.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nibo said:


> What's the info on this downpipe? You can pm me with details.


PMed


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Nibo said:


> What's the info on this downpipe? You can pm me with details.


Stero1d is good peeps, by the way. Won't mess around.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Stero1d is good peeps, by the way. Won't mess around.


Thanks George! 

U shld jump on one of our CC cruised one-day


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Installed SPM FSB, what a huge difference! CC rides like on rails!


Just wanted to let you know this is @zig_rig on Instagram, I was talking to you about the rotiforms you have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Just wanted to let you know this is @zig_rig on Instagram, I was talking to you about the rotiforms you have!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha awesome bro! HateBreed? Really? They were opening for 5FDP once and i was like wtf all that noise about ))


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Haha awesome bro! HateBreed? Really? They were opening for 5FDP once and i was like wtf all that noise about ))


One of my all time favorite bands hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

oviedocc said:


> Can you elaborate on this? What potential problems am I facing?


I didn't see anyone respond to this.

Stage 1 tuning allows for increased boost levels and power with factory exhaust, where as stage 2 *requires* a downpipe (and intake, typically). This is to reduce backpressure caused by the VERY restrictive factory downpipe and allow the heat created from higher boost to not build up in the cylinders. Aside from not getting the benefit of stage 2 power levels, you are going to experience potentially reduced power from the computer trying to compensate, misfires, detonation, or worse (melted things).

I would HIGHLY recommend going back to that shop, having them flash you to stage 1 or if you are interested, go to another shop and have them install a downpipe. I also suggest the first shop contact Revo for a bit of product training.


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Bread truck offsets










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

flipflp said:


> I didn't see anyone respond to this.
> 
> Stage 1 tuning allows for increased boost levels and power with factory exhaust, where as stage 2 *requires* a downpipe (and intake, typically). This is to reduce backpressure caused by the VERY restrictive factory downpipe and allow the heat created from higher boost to not build up in the cylinders. Aside from not getting the benefit of stage 2 power levels, you are going to experience potentially reduced power from the computer trying to compensate, misfires, detonation, or worse (melted things).
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend going back to that shop, having them flash you to stage 1 or if you are interested, go to another shop and have them install a downpipe. I also suggest the first shop contact Revo for a bit of product training.


Thank you. I appreciate your input. I plan on getting a downpipe soon. So I guess until that's installed I'll keep my foot out of it. I will also take your advice on the shop speaking with Revo so that they can learn from this.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

MitchellP said:


> Where did you order the rear diffuser from? Is it just the bottom half of the bumper that you have to replace, or the entire bumper?


You just need to replace the bottom diffuser. It's an OEM part from a local dealer. Just ask for a rear diffuser for a VR6 CC. I paid $120 for it.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks George!
> 
> U shld jump on one of our CC cruised one-day


You'll allow my monster truck? :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> You'll allow my monster truck? :laugh: :thumbup:


Always!!! Makes our cars look lower )


----------



## MitchellP (Oct 30, 2014)

jeffl1980 said:


> You just need to replace the bottom diffuser. It's an OEM part from a local dealer. Just ask for a rear diffuser for a VR6 CC. I paid $120 for it.


and I'm guessing the cheapest exhaust to fit would be a custom one?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where did you get the roof spoiler?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

SpoilerKing. The owner Jason is a great guy and really has an amazing product!


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Just had these CHs redone. Mounted them to make sure they rolled nicely. Coming back off tomorrow to wait for spring.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Installed H&R Ultra Lows coilovers.  Will spin front a bit lower. :laugh:


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

i custom fabricated a ram intake heat shield box thing..plus i think it cleaned up the bay a bit vs. just having the pod filter sit there










& also waxed her good. Heres a close up on the lug nut conversion


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

-Installed Porsche Oil, Coolant and Washer Fluid Covers

-Full Detail, Carpets were Shampooed, Wash, Clay, Wax and Polish. 

For those that have the Porsche caps, does your engine cover fit slightly crooked? Meaning the handle doesn't go parallel from left to right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> -Installed Porsche Oil, Coolant and Washer Fluid Covers
> 
> -Full Detail, Carpets were Shampooed, Wash, Clay, Wax and Polish.
> 
> For those that have the Porsche caps, does your engine cover fit slightly crooked? Meaning the handle doesn't go parallel from left to right?


Pictures or it didnt happen!

I run R8 cap, i had to take it apart and move things so it would be parallel and not perpendicular... Cant speak for Porsche


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Time for some new LED clear lights and stainless tail pipes


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen!
> 
> I run R8 cap, i had to take it apart and move things so it would be parallel and not perpendicular... Cant speak for Porsche


That sounds like what I'm going to have to do. We had planned on taking photos after the detail, but we ran out of daylight. 

So onto the pictures I took at lunch on my phone!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> For those that have the Porsche caps, does your engine cover fit slightly crooked? Meaning the handle doesn't go parallel from left to right?


I've seen this before....you have to take the cap apart to adjust it

I found this DIY (for example):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(How-to-re-align-the-top-portion-of-the-cap)


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> I've seen this before....you have to take the cap apart to adjust it
> 
> I found this DIY (for example):
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(How-to-re-align-the-top-portion-of-the-cap)


Awesome. Thank you. 

Also put in the China pedal covers last night. 










Overall I'm pleased. In person the dead pedal looks a tad shinier than the rest.


----------



## Nibo (Sep 12, 2014)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Awesome. Thank you.
> 
> Also put in the China pedal covers last night.
> 
> ...


I think that's pretty good looking for Chinese covers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I thanked mine for being broken, one more time.

Gave me a chance to drive the TT instead :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> I run R8 cap, i had to take it apart and move things so it would be parallel and not perpendicular... Cant speak for Porsche


Didn't even occur to me to pull apart the R8 cap I bought so it would line up. Porsche is a good fit but I too have yet to take pics.


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

*China Pedal Covers*

I ordered the same pedals for my 2012 Lux. They are pretty good overall, but the shinier dead pedal was driving me crazy. It's like chrome and the others are like brushed aluminum. I emailed the retailer about it, but he is not set to release a matching dead pedal any time soon. I removed the dead pedal and straightened out the metal tabs so I chould remove the chrome grill. I then sanded it by hand with very fine sandpaper in the same direction until it nearly matched the brake and accelerator pedals perfectly. Just a suggestion?


----------



## tommyalanson (Oct 14, 2003)

*Installed (had installed for me) aliexpress vw emblem backup camera...*

Pretty sweet. Pics later.


----------



## adookie02 (Jun 22, 2013)

I did new drilled and slotted rotors and pads all the way around. Tell you what they were a pain to do the rotors haha. 5 hour brake job.. smh. Especially with out the vag com took my my time so I didn't mess anything up royally. 

DaWiKiD1


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Had a headlight out so installed these puppies. Nothing too special.










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyalanson (Oct 14, 2003)

*intake today*

Carbonio!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16324777836" title="carbonio by big_al_in_dc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8566/16324777836_6d12346d88_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="carbonio"></a>


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wrapped my CTS intake with Thermal Barrier Heat Protective Tape


----------



## tommyalanson (Oct 14, 2003)

*You missed a spot*



Stero1D said:


> Wrapped my CTS intake with Thermal Barrier Heat Protective Tape


Didn't want to cover the logo?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tommyalanson said:


> Didn't want to cover the logo?


Exactly hahah...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Put on spacers from 42nd draft design. If anyone is looking for spacers they are the best imo. Customer service is outstanding. I had them do 57.1 hub and the outside was cut to 66.6 to fit my audi spec wheels. This eliminates the need for hub rings.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Put on spacers from 42nd draft design. If anyone is looking for spacers they are the best imo. Customer service is outstanding. I had them do 57.1 hub and the outside was cut to 66.6 to fit my audi spec wheels. This eliminates the need for hub rings.


Looks amazing! 42DD is the best


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed this in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## tommyalanson (Oct 14, 2003)

*which sway bar is that?*



Turb02 said:


> Installed this in less than 15 minutes.


sweet; which is that one? installed rear only?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

tommyalanson said:


> sweet; which is that one? installed rear only?


SPM.


----------



## tommyalanson (Oct 14, 2003)

*DSG paddle extenders, aspherical mirror, yellow lamin-x*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16170911548" title="Untitled by big_al_in_dc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7364/16170911548_c8b04219c9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>
<p>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15738565093" title="Untitled by big_al_in_dc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7418/15738565093_a50cc63553_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>
<p>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16358525435" title="Untitled by big_al_in_dc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/16358525435_98ddfb5536_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>
<p>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16172315649" title="Untitled by big_al_in_dc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8582/16172315649_a4776b39f5_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>
<p>
:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Installed this in less than 15 minutes.


Nice. How u like it?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Drove it to get my new watch 









.








.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Nice. How u like it?


Havent driven much on it yet. I can tell its back there though.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Damn your watch is worth more than my cc


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Damn your watch is worth more than my cc


Wears a Breitling worth more than a CC. Drives a CC.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I would too. That's one of my dream watches. A . Lange and sohne is my number 1 on my dream list


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> Damn your watch is worth more than my cc


Haha thanks! I'm a big watch collector and can afford a more "expensive" car than my CC....but I wouldn't drive anything else


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dis is my goto watch


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Damn your watch is worth more than my cc


I can get you a website where they sell sick replicas, cant even tell  u be ballen too


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I can get you a website where they sell sick replicas, cant even tell  u be ballen too


Hahaha go real or go home! Here's the current lineup of Breitlings in my collection. Sorry to get off topic!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

love em all. I want a superocean heritage within the next 2 years


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Hahaha go real or go home! Here's the current lineup of Breitlings in my collection. Sorry to get off topic!


Thats dope man! I love Breitlings


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Drove it to get my new watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like your shirt better..... nice watch


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Put on spacers from 42nd draft design. If anyone is looking for spacers they are the best imo. Customer service is outstanding. I had them do 57.1 hub and the outside was cut to 66.6 to fit my audi spec wheels. This eliminates the need for hub rings.


Looks good!

What sizes?
And how long did it take for them to make them?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

13mm. Took them 4 days including shipping.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> I can get you a website where they sell sick replicas, cant even tell  u be ballen too


Whats the website? Very curious


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anybody put subwoofers in their cc? Looking for some ideas for a dope sub enclosure set up in the trunk!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing major - added blue lamin-x fog light










Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> 13mm. Took them 4 days including shipping.


Not bad! :thumbup:
_I thought it took a while for them to make them_

So 13mm front & rear, or just front?

What are the wheel specs?


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Ordered set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 for my CC. Also going to drop my set of 18" Team Dynamics Imola for refurbishment tomorrow.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

No I originally got them in 57.1 spec but couldn't find hub rings. So I had them make new ones. Just front. Wheels are 8 et 35. I gotta look at the alignment sheet and see how much negative camber I have.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

*Fatigue Detection*

In the quest for a "truly" Euro CC with all the bells and whistles, I added yet another feature today not found in the USA. Fatigue Detection!

Not sure what fatigue detection is? Check out this video....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> In the quest for a "truly" Euro CC with all the bells and whistles, I added yet another feature today not found in the USA. Fatigue Detection!
> 
> Not sure what fatigue detection is? Check out this video....


Nice! You must be definitely running latest CAN gateway. Dont you need to replace convenience module with this CAN gateway especially since you have 2010?

You should do KESSY system next. I looked into to it already, not as bad of retrofit but definitely expensive. Dont really need it, but i would love to do it for fun :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

usaf-lt-g said:


> In the quest for a "truly" Euro CC with all the bells and whistles, I added yet another feature today not found in the USA. Fatigue Detection!
> 
> Not sure what fatigue detection is? Check out this video....


I've always wondered about retrofitting this. Is there a camera that gets mounted somewhere on/in the dash for this?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice! You must be definitely running latest CAN gateway. Dont you need to replace convenience module with this CAN gateway especially since you have 2010?
> 
> You should do KESSY system next. I looked into to it already, not as bad of retrofit but definitely expensive. Dont really need it, but i would love to do it for fun :thumbup:


Yes and Yes!  CAN gateway I replaced a long time ago when the 2015s first hit ETKA. Albeit, from my previous post this week, I finally got full functionality restored to my Premium Cluster which was a result of CAN gateway coding and the need for a different part # cluster.

Convenience Module.... I am still working on this, the notorious ELV issue. I have a solution, but can not yet fully offer that solution for public knowledge yet as I am still working out the bugs. I'll put it in layman's terminology however.... it requires engineering to get working correctly in older model CCs such as mine. In other words, we're talking about reading "CHIPS" on the current CCM (Specifically the immobilizer, or ELV) and writing it to the new CCM to adapt. It also requires a specific "PIN" modification (Soldering new wire). To do this, requires a special tool which I have not yet received. I am still running my stock Convenience module with the ELV error currently, which is more annoying than anything else, but not inhibiting.

Next up... Lane Departure, Lane Assist, and TPMS.... If you follow my posts.... you'll know I'll get there


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice! You must be definitely running latest CAN gateway. Dont you need to replace convenience module with this CAN gateway especially since you have 2010?
> 
> You should do KESSY system next. I looked into to it already, not as bad of retrofit but definitely expensive. Dont really need it, but i would love to do it for fun :thumbup:


BTW.... the only reason I haven't adapted KESSY yet... is because it just looks like too much of a PITA to adapt. #1, I'd have to replace my shifter, trim, and buttons.... then re-wire it.... then add the control module, replace all the door antennas for it, and replace the keys as their on a different frequency.... and F*%@ with the immobilizer some more, and then replace the trim where the key goes today. 

The IMMO is a PITA to screw with, and i've got a big enough issue trying to rid myself of the ELV issue. If I get that resolved... I may consider KESSY.

Can it be done? Absolutely. Do I feel like screwing with it right now? Hells to the nah! :beer:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> I've always wondered about retrofitting this. Is there a camera that gets mounted somewhere on/in the dash for this?


usa-lt-g correct me if I am wrong but you can gain this feature by just updating to latest CAN gateway module. Its not as "smart" as you think Mike. All it does it tracks a duration of your driving and then it suggests breaks. 
Not sure which revision of CAN gateway brings this. Maybe this one 7N0 907 530 AN??? Need to check with ETKA


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Yes and Yes!  CAN gateway I replaced a long time ago when the 2015s first hit ETKA. Albeit, from my previous post this week, I finally got full functionality restored to my Premium Cluster which was a result of CAN gateway coding and the need for a different part # cluster.
> 
> Convenience Module.... I am still working on this, the notorious ELV issue. I have a solution, but can not yet fully offer that solution for public knowledge yet as I am still working out the bugs. I'll put it in layman's terminology however.... it requires engineering to get working correctly in older model CCs such as mine. In other words, we're talking about reading "CHIPS" on the current CCM (Specifically the immobilizer, or ELV) and writing it to the new CCM to adapt. It also requires a specific "PIN" modification (Soldering new wire). To do this, requires a special tool which I have not yet received. I am still running my stock Convenience module with the ELV error currently, which is more annoying than anything else, but not inhibiting.
> 
> Next up... Lane Departure, Lane Assist, and TPMS.... If you follow my posts.... you'll know I'll get there



Looking forward to you next projects. I am an engineer myself so love to retrofit stuff like this, but I usually stop with question "Do i need it? and do I need to spend money on this". Most of the time I want to do it because I am looking for a project not because I actually need it.
Lane departure looks pretty straight forward to do. I was thinking to do that just so i can say i have fully loaded mirrors :laugh:. (this is the only feature they are missing).

Anyway good luck with your projects. Too bad i dont live closer to you... i would love to help haha


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone successfully upgraded their convenience module? If so, what was involved apart from having the keys recoded to it?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Has anyone successfully upgraded their convenience module? If so, what was involved apart from having the keys recoded to it?


I'm working on it. I understand the engineering behind it. Here's the deal. If you take to the dealer, they'll tell you you have to also replace wheel lock as it can only be coded once. Your keys should not have to be replaced. They should be able to adapt your keys.

My project is to copy the EEPROM of existing convenience module (more specifically the IMMO) and write this back over to the new IMMO 1 for 1. In theory even though this data is encrypted, it should work and I've heard of others in Germany who have done his and been successful. The issue is getting the correct tool to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Installed exhaust tips in the rain


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Dropped her off for the 40k DSG service. 

The local dealer sent out a 15% off coupon for any fluid service. That should put it right below $300.

*Edit* And the brakes flushed.


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Dropped her off for the 40k DSG service.
> 
> The local dealer sent out a 15% off coupon for any fluid service. That should put it right below $300.
> 
> *Edit* And the brakes flushed.


I hope my dealer sends one of those out soon... approaching that 40K quickly :facepalm:

Plastidipped the vertical grill slats black.. got the idea from this forum, I think it was BiGWAM who did this so thanks to him!

before









taping up









spraying









after









she needs a bath, bad! these Chicago winters are brutal and the salt...


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think this pic conveys the finished product much better.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cleaned him up real nice like










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Come check out some pics of my car since I am having trouble uploading for whatever reason.
Instagram: @Zig_Rig


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Bored this morning, not cleaned, but wanted to show it off. hehe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Organized a little CC cruise/meet n greet... 13 cars... Pretty good for cold Chicago winter IMO










More picts to come 

My CC wise... Ordered Milltek DP that should be here on Monday and Pilot Super Sports for new wheels setup


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Organized a little CC cruise/meet n greet... 13 cars... Pretty good for cold Chicago winter IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look at you Mr. Moneybags!!! Hahaha I saw the pics of the meet on Facebook looked like a very good turn out man.


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Look at you Mr. Moneybags!!! Hahaha I saw the pics of the meet on Facebook looked like a very good turn out man.
> 
> 
> I am the hunger of the void


Not really moneybags lol
BreakevenKing/HustlerMaster hahah

Milltek gave me sick deal on thei catted downpipe(partial sponsorship) so i break even after selling APR DP....

PSS were 330 shipped for two... So


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn dude that's awesome I'm working on a sponsorship right now I'm hoping it works out.


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Few from yesterday


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> Few from yesterday


Cars look guys! Chicagos killin the CC game


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

couple more


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm all alone in New Jersey with the exception of boostedbluelagoon and shadowrabbit


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Few from yesterday


U were present?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Damn dude that's awesome I'm working on a sponsorship right now I'm hoping it works out.
> 
> 
> I am the hunger of the void


What company?


Good luck!!! Hope u get it


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> What company?
> 
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope u get it


Rotiform


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HAT3BR33D said:


> Rotiform
> 
> 
> I am the hunger of the void


Awe$$um! We be on one team


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Awe$$um! We be on one team


That'd be so sick! I just put in my stuff last night.


I am the hunger of the void


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

carpenkl7 said:


> I hope my dealer sends one of those out soon... approaching that 40K quickly :facepalm:
> 
> Plastidipped the vertical grill slats black.. got the idea from this forum, I think it was BiGWAM who did this so thanks to him!
> 
> ...


Did you cover your radiator too? or did you just spray plasti dip onto it?


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

sk8too said:


> Did you cover your radiator too? or did you just spray plasti dip onto it?


yeah, fished some newspaper behind the grill


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally got the chance to empty out my catch can and all I can say is Ewww.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Which Catch Can is that? How many miles until you emptied the can?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

That's the old BSH catch can. I waited about 5k before emptying it out, maybe longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> That's the old BSH catch can. I waited about 5k before emptying it out, maybe longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5k? Damn boy... I wonder how much crap went back into ur engine. I do mine every 3 weeks or so, i get 1/2 to 3/4 of the bottle during Winter


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> 5k? Damn boy... I wonder how much crap went back into ur engine. I do mine every 3 weeks or so, i get 1/2 to 3/4 of the bottle during Winter


Need to relocate in FL...

I empty every month also, during winter is amazing the stuff that come out from our engines.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Need to relocate in FL...
> 
> I empty every month also, during winter is amazing the stuff that come out from our engines.


Maybe one day bro! Really liked Tampa


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Waiting way to long, now she's free!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> 5k? Damn boy... I wonder how much crap went back into ur engine. I do mine every 3 weeks or so, i get 1/2 to 3/4 of the bottle during Winter


My catch can has a dip stick and I waited til I got something from it before emptying it out. The can was probably a third full and was not worried at all. I'm pretty sure it did its job and caught most of the gunk.

I'm glad I put one in cause judging from my pictures, that kind of gunk should not make its way back to the engine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Van33, mine got dipstick too and i love that feature. U r Lucky you have to do it only every 5k. Gonna drain mine today and see how bad it is....


On the other note received Milltek DP and turbo gasket... I guess 1k Downpipe looks just like this: 


















Going to attempt Lava Wrap part from turbo to FlexPipe tonight


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Organized a little CC cruise/meet n greet... 13 cars... Pretty good for cold Chicago winter IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text me the info for the group plz, it's the only way I'll remember.

:thumbup:

I want a photo of all of us with the RS reps lined up...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Text me the info for the group plz, it's the only way I'll remember.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I want a photo of all of us with the RS reps lined up...


I will text it to you... Ur not gonna be only
One w Reps..but you will be only one w vr6


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Had to make my own copper solderable ring terminals for this 00 gauge cable.










The other day I made this heat shield for my intake. Well, part of it at least.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

van33 said:


> That's the old BSH catch can. I waited about 5k before emptying it out, maybe longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many miles on your car before the install of the catch can?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I will text it to you... Ur not gonna be only
> One w Reps..but you will be only one w vr6


Thanks man, and I was serious, I wanna see more CCs with the reps. It's hard to just see mine and get a true feeling for how it looks! :thumbup:

/i'll make the path through the snow
//4motion kicked ass this past weekend


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

*more minor updates*

Led housing/lights for license plate
Led bulbs for the puddle lights 
LAMIN-X yellow fog lens protection film + H11 yellow bulbs 
LAMIN-X smoked turn signal lens protection film 
VVME 55w 5000k HID kit

:laugh:


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

teknodogg said:


> LAMIN-X smoked turn signal lens protection film


How do you like it? I just ordered these this morning.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

teknodogg said:


> Led housing/lights for license plate
> Led bulbs for the puddle lights
> LAMIN-X yellow fog lens protection film + H11 yellow bulbs
> LAMIN-X smoked turn signal lens protection film
> ...


Cant wait to see a pict. I think smoked one are too dark... Im running LaminX "tint"


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

got new wheels...

Niche Targa. 20x8.5 all around with 245/35/20 tires. stock suspension (for now :laugh


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Dropped her off at the dealer for some new tires, only to discover that UPS royally farked up the processing facility put the two boxes on different trucks, two minutes apart. One arrived, the other didn't. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

/passat loaner


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Cant wait to see a pict. I think smoked one are too dark... Im running LaminX "tint"




holy crap that is an amazing picture.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered the TTRS pressure plate, lightly used flywheel, and all bolts needed for my clutch upgrade. within the week, Ill be ordering my Neuspeed FMIC and frankenturbo.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

10k miles on my car. Stock everything for now. Is it normal for the alignment to be out of spec harshly and then them try and charge you for everything. Shouldn't this be a warranty issue.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

that's dealer trying to sell you something. they did it with me at 10k and my wife went in last month for 10k and they pulled the same alignment sales card again. just saw nope


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just don't make sense. How would it be as bad as they are showing me. So stupid. That and wheel balance they want $250. Just walked out.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

my car now 50k. I changed set of tires and discount tires said alignment was OK last time I rotated at 48


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

coachpalmer said:


> my car now 50k. I changed set of tires and discount tires said alignment was OK last time I rotated at 48


Discount tire don't do alignments. How did the know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I do my alignment every spring.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered my Frankenturbo!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everyone from long time out of vortex.
Nothing done today just drove it home-work-work-home
Just wanted to say hi to everyone that i know from here.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> I do my alignment every spring.


I do my alignment and rotation every 5k!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

L8Train said:


> I do my alignment and rotation every 5k!


you get a full alignment every 5k!!!.... I only bother when I'm getting new tires.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

L8Train said:


> I do my alignment and rotation every 5k!


+1 and lifetime balance.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Installed the smoked lamin-x covers for the turn signals. I wanted to get an idea if I should buy the smoked turns or clear. 










Sorry for the crappy cell pic, but I think it gets the idea across.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed Milltek DP instead of APR and it actually made a sound difference.. More throaty and deeper 









Picked up faces from the shop and assembled 2 wheels 










Sheetty cellphone video of Full Milltek exhaust
https://vimeo.com/119022990


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sound nasty 
More like the V2.0 file?


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks more like 3in. Than the apr too


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Sound nasty
> More like the V2.0 file?


Meaning bro?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> Looks more like 3in. Than the apr too


Both are 3" DPs. Milltek got different design and cat is 304 cel vs 200 Apr. I didnt expect sound to change but...


----------



## Nibo (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds good bro! Gratz


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Meaning bro?


Sound more like the old version file V2.0 Ko4, when use to fart and be louder. Now the V3.1 seems more settle.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

yesterday i took advantage of the really nice day out, did my 60K oil change and tire rotation and interior/exterior wash. 

I cleaned my BF industries catch can, got this out of it:










im sending my oil for an analysis, curious what kind of a difference the catch can does to oil life. 

also, found out my BSH 28mm rear sway bar snapped on me  I really enjoyed it, and did not enjoy the squeaking from it though. I will have to look into putting the OEM one back in for the time being. hopefully having one rear wheel free riding isn't too damaging...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

also, found out a really neat feature. 

while I was cleaning the car, i was listening to music on the radio. A warning came on my radio telling me the battery is running low, and that I need to start the car up. This also means I have to change the battery now. damn. 60K and 4 years almost, not bad.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> also, found out a really neat feature.
> 
> while I was cleaning the car, i was listening to music on the radio. A warning came on my radio telling me the battery is running low, and that I need to start the car up. This also means I have to change the battery now. damn. 60K and 4 years almost, not bad.


cool. didnt know it would do that either.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Installed APR Stage 1 Intake, 2500k fogs, yellow lamin-x fogs, Helix black S5 style headlights. Working on getting time to code my lights so only the LED strip is on for my DRLs.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

315cc said:


> Installed APR Stage 1 Intake, 2500k fogs, yellow lamin-x fogs, Helix black S5 style headlights. Working on getting time to code my lights so only the LED strip is on for my DRLs.


We're you replacing stock halogen headlights? DIY or shop? Pics?


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Nethers said:


> We're you replacing stock halogen headlights? DIY or shop? Pics?


Yes replaced the halogens. Did it myself, wasn't hard really. Hardest part was getting the pegs on the bottom of the headlight past the bumper cover without removing it. APR intake was simple too. Opted for 6000k headlights also.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks excellent!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Installed Coilovers, 034 Mounts, Carbonio Intake, Forge DV Spacer and APR Stage1


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Installed Coilovers, 034 Mounts, Carbonio Intake, Forge DV Spacer and APR Stage1


What Coilovers did you go with. How's the ride compared to stock?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

unctucker said:


> What Coilovers did you go with. How's the ride compared to stock?


Went with Solowerks S1 with 034 mounts. As any coils will, they ride slightly tighter than stock but I was really surprised how well they feel. I've had H&R in the past and they feel very similar.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Solo and H&R feel similar? Really? And Just for a fraction of H&R price...


----------



## V-Dub Luv (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got these in today!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

V-Dub Luv said:


> Just got these in today!


Nice. I Havent seen those on CC yet.. 

What specs you went w? When they go on?


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

315cc said:


> Yes replaced the halogens. Did it myself, wasn't hard really. Hardest part was getting the pegs on the bottom of the headlight past the bumper cover without removing it. APR intake was simple too. Opted for 6000k headlights also.



Any noticeable gains with the Intake (Power, Turbo sound, Engine sound)?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.








.








.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

looks awesome man!

what rear valance is that?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> looks awesome man!
> 
> what rear valance is that?


Came off the bay


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

V-Dub Luv said:


> Just got these in today!


Nice sooo interested in these in the hyper silver color! I have a blk cc and didnt want to overkill with all blk. Anyway can't wait to see these on your ride.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Shipped a brand new OEM primed front bumper cover with headlight washer and front sensor home while traveling on business for $150 + $60 shipping. Thank you greyhound bus shipping!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.








.








.









Washed it after all the installs yesterday


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New lip came in... Gonna assemble soon


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> New lip came in... Gonna assemble soon


Effen A!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

nrector15 said:


> Any noticeable gains with the Intake (Power, Turbo sound, Engine sound)?


Yeah definitely more responsive at lower RPMs and a bit smoother overall. As far a sound, the turbo sound is more pronounced and a bit meaner sounding IMO. I'm satisfied. I think next will be a downpipe or Stage 1 tune.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

*OSIR paddle shifter installed*


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

akipal said:


>


very nice! those look great.

according to your MFI, you are on a death star trench run as well. :thumbup:


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

akipal said:


> Osir paddle shifter installed


Where'd you buy them from? OSIR website says they're sold out at the moment.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

akipal said:


>


They light up? Or its just a reflection?!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> They light up? Or its just a reflection?!


They light up from inside then reflects on the edges


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

HD9280 said:


> Where'd you buy them from? OSIR website says they're sold out at the moment.


Yeah this product has been discontinued but there were few sets available on eBay
But it seems like all sold out now


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

i dropped my baby at the shop this morning for my air ride install + frame notch

i should pick it up on wednesday  i miss it already

(not at the same shop but pic of the car for reference, still my car)



and grabbed about a week ago my new summer rollers, braelin br03 in 20x8.5 et35 & 20x10 et40


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lowpassat said:


> i dropped my baby at the shop this morning for my air ride install + frame notch
> 
> i should pick it up on wednesday  i miss it already
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see them on your car!!!


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*some upgrades*

BEFORE









AFTER









PLASTIDIPPED

and use CHROM in rear turn signal BA15S 10W 12V ... originally is BAU15S 10W 12V but nobody have it in CHROM/DIADEM version, so i bought BA15S










and i did whole interier in LED with side mirrors in LED (puddle lights) and FRONT lights with LED (T10 with CANBUS) and day running light BA15S 21W 12V in LED with this







,,, but CC have different socket so i need to upgrade some cables


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*winter set up*










NEW tires for summer ... hankook ventus S1 K107 245/30 R20


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Cant wait to see them on your car!!!



Yeah me too but it's not gonna be soon 

We still have a **** load of snow here


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Found a place that had the Osir paddle shifters in stock. Just got myself a set on the way. I believe they have three sets left.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Found a place that had the Osir paddle shifters in stock. Just got myself a set on the way. I believe they have three sets left.


Got a link?


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

and....




on the floor!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lowpassat said:


> and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man!


#teaminterlagos 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


>


That is my new favorite CC shot. Well done sir. Is that painted Gold Coast front lip or which one?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Looks great man!
> 
> 
> #teaminterlagos
> ...


A team so ugly, I swapped out of it before taking delivery of my car. :laugh::wave::thumbup:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> A team so ugly, I swapped out of it before taking delivery of my car. :laugh::wave::thumbup:


UGLY!?! Please return your CC, you are not worthy.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

jcoleman_11 said:


> UGLY!?! Please return your CC, you are not worthy.


To preface: I had _actual _Interlagos, factory polished. They were...gaudy, in my opinion.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Black/yellow*

BLACK turn signal, yellow FOG lights (but yellow is only for winter)


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Dredr1 said:


> BLACK turn signal, yellow FOG lights (but yellow is only for winter)


Curious as to how you did the turn signals?
Did you just buy black ones? Or just used a tint? Because ive been looking to get rid of the obnoxious orang for awhile :laugh:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I got deautokey orange front turn signals. They are very bright and very deep orange. Install is painless and they fit without issues. No errors also. 



















Passanger side is led and driver side is oem. 


I'll take some more pictures outside.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Please do thanks!


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> I got deautokey orange front turn signals. They are very bright and very deep orange. Install is painless and they fit without issues. No errors also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the ticket.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Here's how it looks outside. If I figure how to post a video I will. Difference is noticable. Drove at night and I can see it on the side of me when turning. And that's over the stock hid lights. Very impressed with deautokey.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BORA RSI - thanks for the feedback and photos.

They are some of the brightest Amber LEDs on the market, it is very hard to get a brighter amber LED.

They are available and ready to ship:
http://deautokey.com/product/vw-cc-pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber

Thank you :thumbup:

Video:





During the Daylight:


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Curious as to how you did the turn signals?
> Did you just buy black ones? Or just used a tint? Because ive been looking to get rid of the obnoxious orang for awhile :laugh:


I hate orange in turn signal for a while ... so i use black matt tint (foil) ... but 2 layers

rear lights i used BA15S chrom bulb ... CC have BAU15S so you need to modify it , because nobody have BAU15S in chrom


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*9x20 et46 245/30 r20 Hankook S1*










I need to try it  , but spring starts next month


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Headlight project*

Started a project integrating headlight from 2013 model to 2010. It was all going well but i have to put it off till i have more time. For now just putting Miromoto's in. Pictures will follow. 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/566291b1de1a/IMG_0425.JPG
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bd44d3fc5cb8/IMG_0424.JPG


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Drove around a bit looking like I was having less problems than most SUV's.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Installed my new H7rc headlight bulbs and ordered my new Wintake Intake


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally put the DRL'S on my car  the blinkcers work as well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Took some new shots 









.








.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Took some new shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What filters/effects do you do to make this car have that effect? Ive been seeing more and more people doing that and it always catches my eye


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/120445815
Fav mod after Ko4... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought a full license VCDS Pro kit


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/120445815


I was waiting for the mirror to fold, lol

That's bad ass though :thumbup:


Why was the rear view mirror apart though?
(is that what the side mirror is linked to, to dim?)


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/120445815
> Fav mod after Ko4...
> 
> 
> ...


Is there diy on the way 
I would like to do this mod to


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was waiting for the mirror to fold, lol
> 
> That's bad ass though :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You have to solder wires to the rear view mirror and run them to the side mirrors... but that's the overly simplified explanation. His mirrors fold as well :thumbup:.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

hudeck said:


> Is there diy on the way
> I would like to do this mod to


DIY is here

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Dimming-Motorized-Exterior-Mirrors-to-your-CC


This is one of those mods that you dont think about but once you do it you will love it. I did it just for fun(looking for project) but after i installed it i was very pleased how useful this is.
You can do both mirrors. Driver and Passenger


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> DIY is here
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Dimming-Motorized-Exterior-Mirrors-to-your-CC
> 
> ...


Yeah its pretty cool. Cant wait to finish right side, hopefully next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

shogun1 said:


> Bought a full license VCDS Pro kit


dang.. you got a shop?


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

*Apr Dsg Flash*



Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/120445815
> Fav mod after Ko4...
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you like your Apr Dsg flash ?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Headlight Project*

Started my another headlight project, fitting things in a smaller shell is the pain in my tiny balz 





For these 2010 headlights i'm using parts from 2013 CC


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Morimoto LED fog lamps*

Morimoto's LED fog lamps. Took her out to play in snow the other day, oh... she had fun...


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

DasCC said:


> dang.. you got a shop?


Nah.
But will play around with it for a while and then help some friends with their modifications.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pass emission test in GA...Ko4 vs3.1....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Pass emission test in GA...Ko4 vs3.1....


Congrats! Spacer? Stock mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bat Keeper said:


> How do you like your Apr Dsg flash ?


Its good i guess. I had it for so long im used to it hah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats! Spacer? Stock mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


42DD spacer, stock mode no test pipe, the only way to pass.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> 42DD spacer, stock mode no test pipe, the only way to pass.


So u had to go to apr to get no test pipe stock tune? Cz I talked to them when was putting Milltek DP and they told me Id have to go to APR dealer and get stock tune n than 3.1 again.... Thats what u did?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> So u had to go to apr to get no test pipe stock tune? Cz I talked to them when was putting Milltek DP and they told me Id have to go to APR dealer and get stock tune n than 3.1 again.... Thats what u did?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I use my APR dongle, I have a stock file on my ECU. Jut a switch of programs. Painless and priceless. The spacers tho was wayyyyyy to expensive (great quality) but is just a spacer.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Nope, I use my APR dongle, I have a stock file on my ECU. Jut a switch of programs. Painless and priceless. The spacers tho was wayyyyyy to expensive (great quality) but is just a spacer.


Had stock file as well..so i guess I should be fine!!!. What u paid for spacer? I got mine for like 45 bux frm local shop during instal...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Had stock file as well..so i guess I should be fine!!!. What u paid for spacer? I got mine for like 45 bux frm local shop during instal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be fine, same price for same spacer...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> You should be fine, same price for same spacer...


Cool man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djenscc (Oct 27, 2014)

Washing BAE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djenscc (Oct 27, 2014)

djenscc said:


> Washing BAE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big plans for this gorgeous beast!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

So jealous. My CC is covered in salt. Haven't been able to wash her with temps struggling to get out of the teens for what seems like forever.


----------



## djenscc (Oct 27, 2014)

Gotta love SoCal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Couple of updates today.

Whiteline front lower inner front bushings
Whiteline front lower inner rear bushings
Whiteline front and rear adjustable sway bar end links
Hotchkis 27mm rear sway
Replacement front solowerks struts (Replaced free of charge. Great service from Glen at euro collective. Really impressed with how they took care of me.)

Extremely happy with the results. Car feels great. My suspension noises are gone. The front lower bushings were pretty warn out.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

SCAD R32 said:


> Couple of updates today.
> 
> Whiteline front lower inner front bushings
> Whiteline front lower inner rear bushings
> ...


is steering tighter with new bushings?
Thinkiing about whitline, im at 73k (70k on coilovers) miles and susp could use refresh


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Installed new wintake intake 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

wh1te09gti said:


> is steering tighter with new bushings?
> Thinkiing about whitline, im at 73k (70k on coilovers) miles and susp could use refresh


Steering is tighter. I replaced mine at 88k. Hard to say if it was just the bushings since so much was replaced at one time. I'll snap a picture of the old bushings and post it to give you an idea of how worn they were


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

SCAD R32 said:


> Couple of updates today.
> 
> Whiteline front lower inner front bushings
> Whiteline front lower inner rear bushings
> ...


What year and how many miles before you changed your bushings? Also, what climates do you drive in normally.... How hot to how cold?


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

unctucker said:


> What year and how many miles before you changed your bushings? Also, what climates do you drive in normally.... How hot to how cold?



changed them at 88k. I live in Charlotte Nc. 
I drive the car every day so a range of temperatures.

These pics show the bushings after 88,000 miles and 35,000 miles or so with coilovers. They appear to be nearly destroyed. Car shot is after spinning them down about 5 threads so ride height was a little bit higher.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

What noise where you hearing? ^^


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Rlinetexas said:


> What noise where you hearing? ^^
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Here's videos. 2nd one is me stepping in the passenger footwell

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7otH0vGTAOJVWZER0drMk5yaVk/edit?usp=docslist_api

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7otH0vGTAOJWDNKWmpOWXdHZjQ/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I took her for multiple spins this weekend, haven't had much of a chance to actually _drive_ in awhile. Clocked 400+ miles just roaming around the highway and some backroads these past two days. :thumbup:

/I love how well the CC rides at Highway Speed
//wink wink, nudge nudge


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

What did it sound like I think I'm experiencing similar issues.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

HunterRose said:


> What did it sound like I think I'm experiencing similar issues.


I posted videos...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

My winter collection, BSH catch can in GA. What is going back in your engine? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchlol (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought one! 
2009 vw cc sport with luxury package. I'm in love. I've only just put in a K&N air filter, been browsing these forums on what I should do next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

enjoyed the ice/wayyyy over salted roads today


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Washed it and played around with VCDS (VAGCOM).
As soon as the winter is over, I will lower it, mount the new 20" Interlagos and the trunk spoiler.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Mitchlol said:


> I bought one!
> 2009 vw cc sport with luxury package. I'm in love. I've only just put in a K&N air filter, been browsing these forums on what I should do next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

shogun1 said:


> Washed it and played around with VCDS (VAGCOM).
> As soon as the winter is over, I will lower it, mount the new 20" Interlagos and the trunk spoiler.


Just a spoiler lip? Or wing? Curious


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Just a spoiler lip? Or wing? Curious


A modest lip


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> My winter collection, BSH catch can in GA. What is going back in your engine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Collected some Starbux mocha from my CTS Can 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Collected some Starbux mocha from my CTS Can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


️


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Trip to the gym on Refinished rims and brand new DWS. Love em!


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Programed a couple of control units for the installed detachable tow bar.
When a trailer is attached the control units:
#1 shuts off the rear parking sensors.
#2 compensates the Electronic Stability Program.

I also activated the needle sweep and the rain sensor (automatic closing the windows and the roof lid if raining)


----------



## x3lit3x (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys,

first of all - you have really great CCs in the US.
I like the US headlights or your small licence plate bumpers.

Let me introduce my 2011 Passat CC to you.
2012 - bought - stock driven
2013 - installed coilovers and Audi A8 19" wheels
2014 - rolling on 20" wheels - original Audi Q5. still with coilovers
2015 - rolling on the same 20" wheels - with air suspension.

Picture 2014:










Picture 2015 - was just a test. It's still really cold outside 










Picture without licence plate  

I still love the car - like on the first day.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

x3lit3x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> first of all - you have really great CCs in the US.
> I like the US headlights or your small licence plate bumpers.
> ...


nice looking car! 

i have a mk2 and a CC as well.


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gave her a bath after the nasty freezing rain storm here in Chicago! 



















performance mods, suspension changes and new wheels to come in the spring/summer


----------



## CC_Froggy (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah wood grain 3M but need to order more 1x4 was not enough.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Came out good :thumbup:

Curious to see how it looks installed


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Changed the Oil with Mobil 1 0w40, oil filter replaced with Mann one, topped off the coolant, and replaced the cabin filter with a Mann filter.


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

seems like winter in Chicago is about to end . summer mode on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Any suggestions for wipers for a 14 besides oem? If any. Thanks.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Salt free inside. Thanks to the warmer weather


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Time to switch from Conti DW to Michelin PSS, 245....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

Got my new wheels on. 
Mtechnica Rallye


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally got around to giving my car the full detail / wax it deserved since I bought the car. 11 hour detail job in all. :laugh:





































decided to mess around a bit in Photoshop with the pictures I took over the weekend, thought a few of them were worth sharing! :thumbup:














































:beer::beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody know of a TSB regarding the rear door seal both driver and passenger side collecting water? I've read about this on here before, but did not save the link. The dealer wants $650 to replace both door seals.
I have an '11 Sport, btw. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Anybody know of a TSB regarding the rear door seal both driver and passenger side collecting water? I've read about this on here before, but did not save the link. The dealer wants $650 to replace both door seals.
> 
> I have an '11 Sport, btw. Thanks in advance.



Ill check tomorrow. Send me PM if I forget.

Just FIY, if you out of warranty you will still have to pay for it even if there is a TSB.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Time to switch from Conti DW to Michelin PSS, 245....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what i got! Cant wait to try em bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finished assembling wheels and sealed new lip

















Plus w Chris help was able to play w this
https://vimeo.com/122055720


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thats what i got! Cant wait to try em bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are astonishing.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Time to switch from Conti DW to Michelin PSS, 245....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the height diff between your old 235 and the new 245? Any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> What's the height diff between your old 235 and the new 245? Any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


245/35, pics a soon I wash her Sunday.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> 245/35, pics a soon I wash her Sunday.


Was your old set 245/35 as well? Do you have a 9 or 8.5" wide wheel?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

I tinted and washed mine


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sexy 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sexy
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Danka


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

A5 style roof (white front stripe, white rear shark fin antena)
Rear window spoiler
Rear trunk lip spoiler
R-line front bumper and side skirts
Brushed chrome mirror covers


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> Was your old set 245/35 as well? Do you have a 9 or 8.5" wide wheel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Old set was 235/35, they are 9". My front fenders are rolled, ST's all the way down.


----------



## Zleem (Jan 10, 2010)

akipal said:


> A5 style roof (white front stripe, white rear shark fin antena)
> Rear window spoiler
> Rear trunk lip spoiler
> R-line front bumper and side skirts
> Brushed chrome mirror covers



Looks awesome dude. If it isn't a genuine r-line, where did u buy that front bumper and side skirt? 
Thanks!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Old set was 235/35, they are 9". My front fenders are rolled, ST's all the way down.


Got it. So now that you're on 245's there should be a slight increase in height. I'm interested to see it cause I'm thinking of going 245's on my 8.5" wide set. Will be on the look out for your pics. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

My new Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3's are at the installer. They arrived there yesterday. I am going to go over there later to check them out. Stock size. It was them or the Goodyear Eagle F1 A/S.


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

Actually did this over the weekend, but finally installed my Eibach springs, and added spacers (15mm front, 7mm rear):


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

Egged said:


> Actually did this over the weekend, but finally installed my Eibach springs, and added spacers (15mm front, 7mm rear):


Interested in your first impressions after the drop? Did you stay with stock shocks?


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

GlowinPassat said:


> Interested in your first impressions after the drop? Did you stay with stock shocks?


I did stick with the stock shocks. It's not too agressive, basically where it should be from the start IMO.


----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

*apr stage 1*

got the stage 1 yesterday at keffervw ~ now obsessing over a cai.


----------



## Cnyman (Jun 13, 2011)

Vdub_Eric said:


> got the stage 1 yesterday at keffervw ~ now obsessing over a cai.


What did it cost you and what are your first impressions?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

van33 said:


> Got it. So now that you're on 245's there should be a slight increase in height. I'm interested to see it cause I'm thinking of going 245's on my 8.5" wide set. Will be on the look out for your pics. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going from 235 to 245 is for the width of the tire.
The 35 and 40 in the second set of numbers is for the height of the tire.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Cleaned the inside again


----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

$699 parts and labor. $760 with tax.

definitely noticeable improvement on straight acceleration improvement from stop and in mid level. my friend who is a bmw owner and enthusiast - literally said "wow" quote / unquote.

can't put the exact word/description, but the closest one that comes to mind, is that it feels looser in wanting to accelerate. like a resistance was lessened or weight was removed. 

got to learn to switch a little quicker, on the starts where i want to just kill it, because goes from 0- whatever mph, you can get in red rpm quick, if not shifting quick enough.

so, i guess it's everything i thought it would be.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Going from 235 to 245 is for the width of the tire.
> The 35 and 40 in the second set of numbers is for the height of the tire.


^^^


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Going from 235 to 245 is for the width of the tire.
> The 35 and 40 in the second set of numbers is for the height of the tire.


I get that, but he went from 235 to 245 with the same width wheel... Meaning he's not going to be stretching the tire as much, hence, there will be a slight diff in height :wave::beer:eace:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

van33 said:


> I get that, but he went from 235 to 245 with the same width wheel... Meaning he's not going to be stretching the tire as much, hence, there will be a slight diff in height :wave::beer:eace:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What?..... The width has nothing to do with height.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

He's saying the minor bend of both sides of the wheels created by the stretch associated with 235 will be eliminated; when the bend straightens from moving to 245 their is a minor increase in height. Not following? Take and round cup, push from the inside out on both sides of its lip to replicate a stretch, watch as it vaguely reduces the height, this is what is happening at 235. When he moves to 245 it would be like the cup without you pushing on it. Its likely not noticeable unless just needing mm to clear a gap.


----------



## Boogerhead (Nov 2, 2014)

*tire math...*

245= tire width in mm
35 = aspect ratio; height of tire sidewall expressed as a percentage of the width of the tire
19 = wheel diameter
so, 245 x .35 = 85.75mm.
85.75mm converted to inches is 3.37".
3.37" x 2 sidewalls + 19" wheel =25.75" in overall diameter (manufacturer quotes this as 25.8).
tire rack quotes the tread width as 9.2" and the 245mm converts to 9.65" (tire slightly wider at sidewall than at tread).
difference between 235 and 245mm is of course 10mm which converts to about .2" , or less than a 1/4". 
Am I missing something, or does it seem that except in extreme clearance situations the difference between the two sizes is negligible?
Eric


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What?..... The width has nothing to do with height.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, the tire width with affect the height/sidewall height, since he's mounting it on the same width wheel. Let me help you understand the logic. See the pic below. You will see that because he went from 235 to 245, the width increase will yield an increase in the sidewall height. Not by much, but there will still be a slight difference. The spedo reading will differ as well, but the difference is negligible. Only at high speeds will you see a difference of about .7+mph (@65mph).










--Click on the link below and save it as a reference point:
http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/tirecalc.php?tires=245-35r19-235-35r19

You seem to be stuck on the notion of, 'it's the tire width and nothing else will be affected', which is wrong. Hope this clarifies your confusion.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Boogerhead said:


> 245= tire width in mm
> 35 = aspect ratio; height of tire sidewall expressed as a percentage of the width of the tire
> 19 = wheel diameter
> so, 245 x .35 = 85.75mm.
> ...


Geez... that's a lot of math there, buddy :laugh:. Yes, you're right, the difference is negligible as far as spedo reading and all. But I'm more concerned about the overall appearance. The wider tire will look slightly higher/taller.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Picture attached so hopefully everyone will have a answer!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

One more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind doing a full side view of the tire and wheel, so we could have a better angle of the tire height? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> Would you mind doing a full side view of the tire and wheel, so we could have a better angle of the tire height? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will, a soon I'm done wax and polish her. You know...few more coats of ZAINO!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Got the R8 coils and new plugs installed, then had the car flashed to APR Stage 1. Huge difference, so much more torque. Then I got it washed and put it back in the garage.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I stand corrected. Never knew the width of a tire would make a difference in height....even if it is not that noticeable.


----------



## SRBmiljan (Mar 16, 2015)

*Added license plate tint and a little bit of German engineering decal *


----------



## SRBmiljan (Mar 16, 2015)

*Cleaned up, In love with my interior, so classy*










:thumbup:


----------



## SRBmiljan (Mar 16, 2015)

*11 hour detail and you park in the dirt*

:facepalm:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cleaned the engine bay!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> Would you mind doing a full side view of the tire and wheel, so we could have a better angle of the tire height? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope this will help!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

That looks great, and I am about ready for spring cleaning. I know there are a lot of opinions on how to clean engine bay on here, from power washers to toothbrushes.... What did you do/use?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Hope this will help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love our rims, sexiest selection imo. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> I love our rims, sexiest selection imo. :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CChristian said:


> Got my new wheels on.
> Mtechnica Rallye


DOPE!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

van33 said:


> Cleaned the engine bay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to clean your bay?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

jsausley said:


> Got the R8 coils and new plugs installed, then had the car flashed to APR Stage 1. Huge difference, so much more torque. Then I got it washed and put it back in the garage.


You have a pretty dreamy garage. What is that on the left? It looks like an Atom.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nethers said:


> What did you use to clean your bay?


I used a spray bottle of Simple Green. Soaked the areas that are dingy. Hit it with a tooth brush or paint brush to get into the narrow crevices. Then rinse with a power washer and blow dry with a leaf blower. I also used Adams Speed Shine after to give the rubber and plastic parts a little shine. Make sure you leave the hood open for a few hours to make sure that the engine is completely dry before starting her up :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Nethers said:


> You have a pretty dreamy garage. What is that on the left? It looks like an Atom.


Correct, it's a 2012 Ariel Atom 3 with the 8,600 RPM K20Z3. 1 of 1, it was essentially the development car for the 3.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally finished assembling and sealing wheels.. Damn 10 hours job 









Mixed some meth for her thirsty azz 
https://vimeo.com/122440625


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Finally finished assembling and sealing wheels.. Damn 10 hours job
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy!!! Ur doing FSB urself?

How much were subframe bolts? Got PN? Imma need to get new ones cz shop reused old when installed FSB, and i hear some squeaking on n off! 


I hope they gonna look good bro. Shld be on by Friday if all goes well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Oh boy!!! Ur doing FSB urself?
> 
> How much were subframe bolts? Got PN? Imma need to get new ones cz shop reused old when installed FSB, and i hear some squeaking on n off!
> 
> ...


Bolts was $30+shipping. They come as a kit from ECS.

I see enough videos and I have enough tools I'm trying FSB myself.

Looking forward to see your wheel pictures.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

CC_Froggy said:


> Ah wood grain 3M but need to order more 1x4 was not enough.


How exactly did you remove all your brushed aluminum trim? I am looking to do the same in a carbon fiber wrap. I'm just worried that i will snap a piece trying to remove it


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> How exactly did you remove all your brushed aluminum trim? I am looking to do the same in a carbon fiber wrap. I'm just worried that i will snap a piece trying to remove it


Now that it's wrapped, are you going to add a clear coat gloss or epoxy on top of it?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> How exactly did you remove all your brushed aluminum trim? I am looking to do the same in a carbon fiber wrap. I'm just worried that i will snap a piece trying to remove it


I had the remove a significant amount of aluminum trim when replacing the radio; run up to your nearest auto parts store and get a trim remover tool, it's essentially a plastic tool that you wedge in the cracks and it pushes down on the tabs allowing the parts to pop out. They'll be happy to show you the first time if you ask.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Headlights Project*

Finely finished with my little project. 



Drove like this on the street, mean shark scarred a lot of people :laugh:


Final product - so happy 


I was at the VW dealer today, some of them thought its a 2015 model :banghead::laugh:


Sexy


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

What turn signals is everybody running if not stock? I dont want the vibrant orange at all


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ivinioCC said:


> Finely finished with my little project.


:thumbup::thumbup: Awesome job man. Are you able to adjust them up, down, left and right? Any pointers on doing this mod? I'm itching to do another retrofit.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ivinioCC said:


> I was at the VW dealer today, some of them thought its a 2015 model


:facepalm:

Ummm, yeah.....I *HIGHLY* doubt that


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Ummm, yeah.....I *HIGHLY* doubt that


+1


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

ivinioCC said:


> Finely finished with my little project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks freaking awesome!


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

ivinioCC said:


> Finely finished with my little project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't do a DIY for these did you? How much did doing the whole retrofit cost you in the end? Looks great! What are the custom tail lights in your sig you are refering to?


----------



## SRBmiljan (Mar 16, 2015)

*Anybody near Virginia Beach/Hampton Roads area got Vag-Com and could help me?*


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

munnarg said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Awesome job man. Are you able to adjust them up, down, left and right? Any pointers on doing this mod? I'm itching to do another retrofit.


Thank you, i'm glad you guys like it. 
Yep, they are adjustable. Morimoto projectors were mounted on the original light reflector and the shrouds is now part of the headlight. I purchased two broken headlights from 2013 model and used parts from it. I wanted my headlights to look stock as possible.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> I think it looks freaking awesome!


Thank you bro:thumbup:


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

315cc said:


> You didn't do a DIY for these did you? How much did doing the whole retrofit cost you in the end? Looks great! What are the custom tail lights in your sig you are refering to?


Yeah, i did them myself. I had a little experience retrofitting headlights on my first gen G35 sedan so i knew what i need. It's a pain to open them up but its worth the hustle. 
Headlights are stock - so they didn't cost me anything. 
$55 for Morimoto projectors - i got lucky, usually they go for $95 on ebay. 
$25 for Morimoto D2S HID bulbs 
$99 for Morimoto HID ballast 
Two 2013 VW CC headlights i purchased on ebay. Again i just got lucky with them - one headlight cost me $75 and the other one cost me $50  I will be selling projectors on ebay soon :laugh:
$6 for a black silicone. 
$3 for Gorilla tape to keep headlights together after sealing them back together. I only had two clamps but i discovered that (gorilla tape just as strong to do the job and you don't worry about scratching the headlights) 

I already have tail lights from 2013 model. i'm just thinking to get the new bumper from the newer model and put them on the car or use them to custom fit in my original tail lights. Also thinking of getting rounded LED headlights from the accura RL or VW passat B6 and insert them in my stock tail lights. At this point i'm still not sure what i would do.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ivinioCC said:


> Thank you, i'm glad you guys like it.
> Yep, they are adjustable. Morimoto projectors were mounted on the original light reflector and the shrouds is now part of the headlight. I purchased two broken headlights from 2013 model and used parts from it. I wanted my headlights to look stock as possible.


Okay, so you used the shrouds from the 2013 for the Morimotos then right? Any pictures of your build in progress from the inside?


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> Yeah, i did them myself. I had a little experience retrofitting headlights on my first gen G35 sedan so i knew what i need. It's a pain to open them up but its worth the hustle.
> Headlights are stock - so they didn't cost me anything.
> $55 for Morimoto projectors - i got lucky, usually they go for $95 on ebay.
> $25 for Morimoto D2S HID bulbs
> ...



how much would you charge to do a job like this? lol....it looks awesome!!! 
btw...do you still have the 3rd H7 bulb for the turning/cornering light ?? or was that eliminated completely?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Ummm, yeah.....I *HIGHLY* doubt that


Why such a smart @$$ comment?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New shoes are on! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> New shoes are on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serge!!!! Why didn't you post that full side shot on FB! You changed my mind...I'm officially sold now!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Serge!!!! Why didn't you post that full side shot on FB! You changed my mind...I'm officially sold now!


I just did in the comment lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> New shoes are on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty bro, looking great!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Nasty bro, looking great!


Thanks brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Summer rims ON !*




























No Rubbing anywhere !!! 

Eibach springs (PRO KIT) + DCC ... No cambers, No Spacers, only 9x20 et46 245/30 r20 Hankook S1


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Why such a smart @$$ comment?


How was that a smart ass comment?

No VW sales person would ever see a Gen1 CC and "think it's a 2015"

Come on now


The headlights do look good, but they didn't transform the car _that_ much


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Smart @$$ because he posted on this forum of the hard work he put into those headlights. And if he says some salesmen thought it to be a 2015 I don't doubt him. If you think so, that comment should have stayed in your head and not here for others to see.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

As far as ignorant salespeople goes. When I was looking for my CC, was at Keffer VW in Charlotte. They had 3 I was interested in and I was told that they all had projector headlights. One would assume that they would have been a lux plus or 4 motion. I drive the 2 hrs to Charlotte and to my surprise they were the base models... Reflector not Projector headlights .


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

teknodogg said:


> how much would you charge to do a job like this? lol....it looks awesome!!!
> btw...do you still have the 3rd H7 bulb for the turning/cornering light ?? or was that eliminated completely?


I'll charge you two chickens for it haha 
I do have bulbs inserted for now so I don't have error light on, but I'm thinking to use error light cancelling. The bulbs are behind the cover right and you can't see them work but I don't want them to create heat. So I will have to figure something out.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Okay, so you used the shrouds from the 2013 for the Morimotos then right? Any pictures of your build in progress from the inside?


I didn't take any pictures, I tried to get them done as quick as possible because those are the only pair of headlights I had. I wish I had more spare time, I would be more creative with it too.
But if you get all the parts needed for the project, it will all make scene with what goes where.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> How was that a smart ass comment?
> 
> No VW sales person would ever see a Gen1 CC and "think it's a 2015"
> 
> ...


They go through sales people changing them like gloves, not all who say I know cars actually know what they talking about. 
I pulled up on the parking lot facing my car towards the building, two sales guys who were hanging in the service area when one of them asked me "what year is your car bro" when I told him that it's 2010 he said really? We thought it's new 15 model. 
I'm not saying that my car looks like its 2015, I'm just saying what some people said out loud. You and I would never get fooled by customized headlights but some guys get confused I guess. Cheers!


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> Finely finished with my little project.


Did you put projectors in for high beams too? Looks like it, but wanted to confirm.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

echristie said:


> Did you put projectors in for high beams too? Looks like it, but wanted to confirm.


No need, those are low/high beam projectors. I believe all Moromoto projectors are Bi-Xenon and they all have amazing cutoff.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Got an authentic VCDS cable yesterday. Got windows up and down with remote working 👍. However i have the Depo S5 style headlights and I'm trying to get the LED strips on by themselves as DRLs. I have a 2012, and I cannot find the Scandanavia DRL option or the Cold Diagnostics Disabled option. Anyone with a 2012 figure this out?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will be doing a front brake pad replacement tomorrow and have a quick question... Is there only one side of the pad that has the sensor cable? Just want to make sure before I start dismantling it. Thanks in advance.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> No VW sales person would ever see a Gen1 CC and "think it's a 2015"
> 
> Come on now


Couple years ago I had my 2012 with LED front turns at the dealership and the sales guy asked me if that was a 2013 since I had LED DRL's. So it does happen


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Used VCDS for first time*

Used VCDS for first time. set windows up/down by remote and video in motion RNS510 via dvd


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

I installed the R8 coilpacks to see if it would help my cold start roughness issues. I'm not sure if it helped but the car seems more powerful now.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Is there only one side of the pad that has the sensor cable? Just want to make sure before I start dismantling it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes! And good choice on pads. I have them too and they are great. Very light on brake dust :thumbup:


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

got my wheels back from the powder coaters.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Smart @$$ because he posted on this forum of the hard work he put into those headlights. And if he says some salesmen thought it to be a 2015 I don't doubt him. If you think so, that comment should have stayed in your head and not here for others to see.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MazdaRehab said:


> I installed the R8 coilpacks to see if it would help my cold start roughness issues. I'm not sure if it helped but the car seems more powerful now.


Mileage?

Check the intake valves and/or intake manifold and/or PCV


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

I've got 40,000 miles. I'm not sure how to check the valves or the manifold myself. Or the PCV for that matter. I'm pretty new to VW's. Is it even possible to check the valves yourself (without a ton of work anyway)?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Dredr1 said:


> No Rubbing anywhere !!!
> 
> Eibach springs (PRO KIT) + DCC ... No cambers, No Spacers, only 9x20 et46 245/30 r20 Hankook S1


DAMN it looks good with the 20" wheels, and i was thinking to go another 18" set for the summer. I have the same suspension also, it would be sooo nice, tempted!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


>


I'm done riding. Your turn back on top.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

I had the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3's installed on St. Patty's day. The ride is not as smooth as the original equipment tires, but that was expected; I went further up the performance ladder. What did surprise me though, was their performance in light snow. I picked these tires for their wet and dry handling qualities, knowing from reviews and from chatting with a Tire Rack rep that they were not good in snow. Of course it snowed in New Jersey yesterday. Not an abnormal occurance, but then again it is the first day of spring as well. About five inches overall, with maybe 1.5 inches on the roads. I was pleasantly surprised; these skins perform much better in snow than the OEM tires, Continental ContiPro Contact Contiseal. They did well in the wet conditions earlier in the storm. Then once the roads were covered, they proved they were good in admitantly light snow. There was no traction control light flashing as I accelerated. That was not the reaction of the Continental's, which easily provoked the traction control system. Even when I pushed decently hard there were no traction problems, no flashing light. All-season tires are always a compromise but this is one I will happily live with. Very glad I bought them.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

JimH said:


> I had the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3's installed on St. Patty's day. The ride is not as smooth as the original equipment tires, but that was expected; I went further up the performance ladder. What did surprise me though, was their performance in light snow. I picked these tires for their wet and dry handling qualities, knowing from reviews and from chatting with a Tire Rack rep that they were not good in snow. Of course it snowed in New Jersey yesterday. Not an abnormal occurance, but then again it is the first day of spring as well. About five inches overall, with maybe 1.5 inches on the roads. I was pleasantly surprised; these skins perform much better in snow than the OEM tires, Continental ContiPro Contact Contiseal. They did well in the wet conditions earlier in the storm. Then once the roads were covered, they proved they were good in admitantly light snow. There was no traction control light flashing as I accelerated. That was not the reaction of the Continental's, which easily provoked the traction control system. Even when I pushed decently hard there were no traction problems, no flashing light. All-season tires are always a compromise but this is one I will happily live with. Very glad I bought them.


Since getting my CC, I've only used variants of the Michelin Pilot A/S @ 19", I've had a very positive experience in all weather conditions. Would continue to highly recommend.


----------



## lilbahamas (Jun 16, 2009)

hey, did you actually gain 70 HR from the intake alone or you have other mods with it?


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> No need, those are low/high beam projectors. I believe all Moromoto projectors are Bi-Xenon and they all have amazing cutoff.


Ah okay, thanks for the clarification

Is the high beam used for something else then?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

echristie said:


> Ah okay, thanks for the clarification
> 
> Is the high beam used for something else then?


Nope, the led reflector from the newer headlight covers that area pretty well. I'm just using a dummy bulb so in don't get light error.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Oil change
New spark plugs
Red-top coils
New PCV unit (pre- emptive replacement)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes! And good choice on pads. I have them too and they are great. Very light on brake dust :thumbup:


Thanks for your response. Here's the finish product, btw. 

Baer Deleca rotors and Akebono ceramic front and rear pads:



















Bled the brakes as well with my sophisticated bleeder :laugh:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Oil change
> New spark plugs
> Red-top coils
> New PCV unit (pre- emptive replacement)


How much is a PCV unit? Is this something that has to be replaced every so often?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

van33 said:


> How much is a PCV unit? Is this something that has to be replaced every so often?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PCV unit sometime fails, which can cause the rear crankshaft seal to fail, which is an expensive repair. The PCV unit design has been revised once or twice, which hopefully has fixed its durability issues. My CC had the original Rev E unit (2011 design) which I replaced with the latest rev AC part (06H 103 495 AC). This part is easy to change if you are also changing the spark plugs. The part is about $135.

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/06h103495e


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

I took a picture of it.

Also ran it against my friend's brand new MK7 Golf R -- at a highway roll, not from launch (that would be no competition). My CC is Stage 1, APR engine and TCU tune, with a Neuspeed intake and red coils. The R was stock and had it by a hair, about half a car's length by 120 MPH. Fairly impressed with that, but honestly when I drove the R I didn't think it'd win. For some reason, despite being faster, it didn't feel faster to me. I have no idea why.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MazdaRehab said:


> I've got 40,000 miles. I'm not sure how to check the valves or the manifold myself. Or the PCV for that matter. I'm pretty new to VW's. Is it even possible to check the valves yourself (without a ton of work anyway)?





van33 said:


> How much is a PCV unit? Is this something that has to be replaced every so often?


Preventative maintenance is key & will save you money and trouble in the long run.

Somebody posted this on the Tiguan forum and I thought it was pretty good info:



MJ Century said:


> rough idle on cold start is typical of carbon build-up on valves, engine is actually misfiring. engine may run fine once its up to temperature. carbon build-up will happen with direct injection engines, no stopping it. a bad crankcase breather (on top of engine valve cover, connected to intake) will speed up the carbon build up process and make it worse. a bad crankcase breather may also cause oil leaks from the engine due to turbo boost pressure entering crankcase and pressurizing crankcase and pushing oil out of all seals/gaskets. if you've driven on a bad crankcase breather (PCV breather) long enough it will blow out the rear main seal. If you've gone 92k miles without ever changing the crankcase breather then there is a good chance the rear main seal is bad. if there is a lot of oil under the engine coming from where the engine and transmission are bolted together, then you may have a bad rear main seal. a bad rear main seal may also cause the engine to run rough if its causing a vacuum leak/lean condition. if you have a bad rear main seal due to a bad crankcase breather then the repair should be: replace rear main seal (which requires removal of transmission), replace crankcase breather (aka PCV breather), carbon build up removal from intake valves (which requires removal of intake manifold). these repairs are VERY labor intensive, hence the big price for the estimate. Unfortunately, there isn't another way around it.


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

My buddy OEMplus and I did a brake overhaul last night on my '12 R-Line. R1 Technology Drilled and Slotted rotors with Centric Ceramic pads. After a little wash this morning they really pop and look killer with my OZ wheels.

Stock Rear









Finished Rear









Stock Front









Finished Front









CC as of today









OZ SuperTurismo LM 19x8.5 +44
Goodyear Eagle F1 235/35R19
ECS Spacers (12.5 F / 6 R) 
ECS R13 Lug Bolts
AWE Tuning Carbon Intake w/Gold Wrap
GFB Diverter+
R8 Red Top Coils 
Vagcom OEM+

Next Maintenance:
Oil Service
DSG Service
Brake Fluid Flush Service
Spark Plugs

Next Planned Mod(s):
Xenon HID Hi/Lo/Fog
Full LED Upgrade
Painted Calipers (Silver or Red)
Unitronic Stage 1+ ECU
Unitronic Stage 1 DSG
Suitcase Muffler Delete
High Flow Cat
Golf R Wheel

Protected by:
Glock 22 .40cal and a damn good shooter.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome car. I like


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

SteelCityMafia said:


>


If you want part #s for the handles/trim, check my car thread. I didn't wrap, I just bought the color. Looks good though, went through the rear window? :wave:


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> If you want part #s for the handles/trim, check my car thread. I didn't wrap, I just bought the color. Looks good though, went through the rear window? :wave:


I need b pillars and grab handles and a dome light assembly and sun visors actually! And no, back door!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you add rear grab handles to the 2009? It only came with front.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

First time i can see the crab handles on CC, my car dont have any of them. I was always thinking that it have to be like that, and i really like the way it is without them, nice and clean roof liner


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

What would you guys recommend to be the best bag suspension kit for a 2010 model? Really looking into to bagging my cc


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Preventative maintenance is key & will save you money and trouble in the long run.
> 
> Somebody posted this on the Tiguan forum and I thought it was pretty good info:


It's ironic that you've posted this because my car is going thru the same issues described by the OP in your post. I found oil leaks in my garage and it looks like it's coming from where the engine and tranny meets. 










I'm really getting sick of all of the issues that I've been dealing with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Cleaned and Waxed*










I used, IronX, Clay, LimePrime pre WaX, and FinishCare 2x Layers


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Just finished installing my euro cup holder. Took me about an hour and a half. Not that bad of a job. I love the styling of it.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

315cc said:


> Just finished installing my euro cup holder. Took me about an hour and a half. Not that bad of a job. I love the styling of it.
> 
> ic:
> ic:


:thumbup: You get more usuable space IMO. the US version is only good for those who get massive Big Gulps.


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

Little bit of fender rolling today.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Tinting*

Installed Red and Blue lights behind my CC :laugh:








[/URL]


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

worst mod ever.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought carbon fiber mirror caps (real ones, not the stick on type) and LED puddle lights from deAutoKey. can't wait to get them! Summer wheels going back on tomorrow too finally!


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Audi vs CC 2.0 GIAC 1st stage*

Raced modded Audi today, prior to this race i was pulling on 3rd gear away from him. The guy need some learning with shifting but still he can never outshift the DSG :laugh:

Here is the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SUevXwIIWc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

anyone know where i can get led headlights for 2012 cc lux?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ascarbo27 said:


> anyone know where i can get led headlights for 2012 cc lux?


First of all, do you have halogen headlights or HID headlights?

I think ebay is the best place to start


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> First of all, do you have halogen headlights or HID headlights?
> 
> I think ebay is the best place to start


i have halogen headlights but they also flash on the curb when i am turning


----------



## GlowinPassat (Mar 6, 2003)

Finally bought a Euro light switch and R line dead pedal. Anybody got any tips or tricks on installing the pedal?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

GlowinPassat said:


> Finally bought a Euro light switch and R line dead pedal. Anybody got any tips or tricks on installing the pedal?


ECS tuning has a decent install vid. I'd wear mechanics gloves. The door sill can have some sharp areas. Had it snap back and slice up my hand pretty good.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ascarbo27 said:


> i have halogen headlights but they also flash on the curb when i am turning



They all do that. All halogen headlights from 1st Gen CC (09-12) will fit. Plenty of headlights on eBay!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ascarbo27 said:


> anyone know where i can get led headlights for 2012 cc lux?



Sorry just noticed you were asking for LED headlights.... Anyway eBay is good place again  There are many threads about these headlights, just search for them


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*From 18 to 19*


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

/\/\
Wish I had 18's. 

My 19" motorsports rims have taken a beating. That and bubbled tires.. East coast roads....


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Installed yellow Lamin-X on my fogs, threw my summer wheels back on , peeled the plasti dip of the grill (What a pain in the butt), and washed her.


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry just noticed you were asking for LED headlights.... Anyway eBay is good place again  There are many threads about these headlights, just search for them


thanks oem!


----------



## CCHisel (Mar 29, 2013)

Painted the from bars on the grill black and the chrome shell white. Smoked the amber turn signals, tail lights and reflector. Also wrapped the interior with carbon fiber white 4d.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you let me know how you did wire work. I bought the tail lights but looking to for more info how to do wire job. Do you need vagcom?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Can you send me info how you wired tail lights? I already have the trail lights but not sure how to wire them.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

SteelCityMafia said:


>


I would love a walkthrough on this, especially since the Florida sun is making my headliner sag already. What sort of material did you use?


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

cj8 said:


> I would love a walkthrough on this, especially since the Florida sun is making my headliner sag already. What sort of material did you use?


It is black microfiber suede trim from yourautotrim.com


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Filled her up n took to Water By The Bridge! Met old and new friends #CCclique


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Filled her up n took to Water By The Bridge! Met old and new friends #CCclique


Forgot to ask, what was the verdict with the boost crap? All settled?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Forgot to ask, what was the verdict with the boost crap? All settled?


Yeah. It was just rip in one of the small vacuum hoses in my DV  all fixed! Thanks for asking George!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah. It was just rip in one of the small vacuum hoses in my DV  all fixed! Thanks for asking George!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: Glad it was an easy fix. Hope the KY trip went as well as the photos look!


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

All I did was get it out of the garage (which is getting power-washed and painted this week) with my RX, but it provided an opportunity to get a pic of the two together:


----------



## Bgtyx3 (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought mine!!! 2012 coming from a 2000 accord. Cant wait to spend some time in it. Got my iphone 6 paired to it. Looking forward to chatting with you all and taking in the knowledge!!! Hope to post pics soon.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ivinioCC said:


> Can you let me know how you did wire work. I bought the tail lights but looking to for more info how to do wire job. Do you need vagcom?


I bought the new connectors for the lights and I just had to figure out what wire did what using trial and error. I didn't use VAGCOM but might be useful as my rear foglight bulb waring comes on when I put it reverse.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Installed real carbon fiber mirror caps and deAutoKey LED puddle lights. Very happy with the quality and appearance of both!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

BFI Stage 2 Motor Mounts goin in tomorrow at *NLS * opcorn:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I looked at my CC longingly as it was stuck, suspended on a lift, waiting for its shoes to be put back on. When I had new tires put on this past winter, they apparently scratched the clear, didn't see it due to road grime until about a week ago. Dropped it off yesterday, I hope to get it back Thursday, but at the rate this subcontractor is handling things...

/now missing a spacer
//and I still need to have some things evened out with the clear
///tiny fists of impotent rage
////not directed at my dealership though, the shop they brought in to fix the error :banghead:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered the neuspeed fmic


----------



## Trader_Young (Jan 24, 2015)

Replaced the two front worn-out, cupped tires due to wheel bearing like noise. But it almost never happened at Discount Tires. Luckily I observed the two techs putting the new ones on the rears which will replace the good tires on. I informed salesperson and he corrected it. Techs apologized for the wrong direction. Moral of story- must be on top of things such as tire replacement. No more noise and forgot how quite the car is.


----------



## SHRIMP6440 (Jan 28, 2009)

*mad*

 i cant post my picssss

"You may not post attachments"


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Painted the calipers silver and replaced the EGR valve.
Next week the 20" summer wheels will be mounted. Time to buy H&R.


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

*And there was light.*

Upgraded : Back up lights with super bright BAX9 Led's. Much improved...........
Rear turns with super bright red cree projecter Led's. BAU15.........wow
Front turns with very bright amber Led's [ behind all clear lenses] BAY9.......niice
Brake lights with super bright Led's.. T10/15...........also much improved.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> I looked at my CC longingly as it was stuck, suspended on a lift, waiting for its shoes to be put back on. When I had new tires put on this past winter, they apparently scratched the clear, didn't see it due to road grime until about a week ago. Dropped it off yesterday, I hope to get it back Thursday, but at the rate this subcontractor is handling things...
> 
> /now missing a spacer
> //and I still need to have some things evened out with the clear
> ...


I doubt you're into the lowering game, but I put the CC Eibach Pro-Kit (for the V6) on my B7 3.6 Passat and it's nice, with the stock struts/shocks.
200 front & 250 rear LINEAR spring rates.
Rides like stock, no joke, with a 1" drop


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

*Completed My Things To Do - Ran into a Problem*

Finally finished my to do list - had my APR dealer install the Stage 1 air intake.

My only problem was that as I was leaving my underground parking to go to my dealer, a guy was backing out of his spot and backed into the passenger side door. Claims he didn't see me there. My VW dealer quoted just over $3,800 CDN to replace and blend in the paint for the door. The guy was nice enough to write me a cheque for the amount to keep it out of his insurance. It's going in Monday to get done. Sh...t happens I guess.

Oh yah, the car responds even better now with the intake installed. Basically I wanted my car to look stock but be a sleeper when it comes to performance.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bat Keeper said:


> Upgraded : Back up lights with super bright BAX9 Led's. Much improved...........
> Rear turns with super bright red cree projecter Led's. BAU15.........wow
> Front turns with very bright amber Led's [ behind all clear lenses] BAY9.......niice
> Brake lights with super bright Led's.. T10/15...........also much improved.


Nice!!! Pictures of the bulbs? Links for the bulbs?




I got a niche bath for CC yday... Its all bling bling now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:LMAO


ivinioCC said:


> Installed Red and Blue lights behind my CC :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

*Bright*

Back up and front turns are from Deautokey.......Rear turns.... .http://www.amazon.com/Jtech-1156-BA...qid=1428072902&sr=8-3&keywords=BAU15+cree+red

Brake lights......http://www.amazon.com/JDM-ASTAR-Ext...eywords=extremely+bright+max+50+watt++T10/T15

How do you like your APR DSG flash??


----------



## mahmut46 (Dec 23, 2013)

*lugano*


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mahmut46 said:


>


MY favorite OEM wheels :thumbup: (Lugano) I wish we had them in US:banghead:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Ive found a set of Replica wheels that are really close to Lugano style and i like them even more than the original Luganos. Im going to buy them for my CC and fit them over the summer if possible. They are 19x8.5 ET35 so it should be perfect fitment also.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

washed the car and debaged the passat cc


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally added some front spacers. 8mmm H&Rs.


----------



## Finneid90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Testfit before paint


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Finneid90 said:


> Testfit before paint


opcorn::thumbup:

That's shaping up well.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

This happened today...

Step 1 - 3 coats









Step 2 - 4 coats









Step 3 - BOSS


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> This happened today...
> 
> Step 1 - 3 coats
> 
> ...


how did you get that glossy purp? looks so sick


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

ascarbo27 said:


> how did you get that glossy purp? looks so sick


It's a Metalizer by PlastiDip. I sprayed it right over the black base dip


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Bought a 09 CC Lux today!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the club :thumbup:



EuroNeed said:


> Bought a 09 CC Lux today!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I love how this came out bro. I look forward to seeing what other color options you go with in the future :thumbup:



Ub3r Dub1n said:


> This happened today...
> 
> Step 3 - BOSS


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Added some more stuff to the dash


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Would you mind telling me the specs on your setup? Tire size wheel size Brand and offset.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Summer tires, finely!!!*

Putting new continentals sport on, finely. The guy at the shop asked me what year is my car, when I told him its 2010 he said it looks a lot newer. Complimented on my headlights


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

ivinioCC said:


> Putting new continentals sport on, finely. The guy at the shop asked me what year is my car, when I told him its 2010 he said it looks a lot newer. Complimented on my headlights


where can i get those?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Clean on Easter Sunday


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Added some more stuff to the dash


NICE :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

I like OEM+


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Miro


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

ascarbo27 said:


> where can i get those?


DIY my brotha


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spilled pink paint on road*

Saturday 5:55 pm, spent 2 hours detailing car Friday afternoon. Left house south bound US1 from LHP, FL towards Pompano. I'm in middle lane of three. Car to left, right and behind. Approaching at 45 mph what appears to be a very large puddle. Hadn't rained all day. I slow down. Car in front hits first but I am keeping enough distance to see. Car behind me is on my ass. BOOM! I am forced to drive right through this giant puddle of orangish pink latex paint. Looks like exterior house paint. I wish I could post pics for you all to see. ugggggghhhhh been removing for 3 days now.... will never all be gone.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cngreeno said:


> Saturday 5:55 pm, spent 2 hours detailing car Friday afternoon. Left house south bound US1 from LHP, FL towards Pompano. I'm in middle lane of three. Car to left, right and behind. Approaching at 45 mph what appears to be a very large puddle. Hadn't rained all day. I slow down. Car in front hits first but I am keeping enough distance to see. Car behind me is on my ass. BOOM! I am forced to drive right through this giant puddle of orangish pink latex paint. Looks like exterior house paint. I wish I could post pics for you all to see. ugggggghhhhh been removing for 3 days now.... will never all be gone.


that sucks


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

Got my wheels on!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh boy!!!!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Oh boy!!!!


What is that?.....lol.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

unctucker said:


> What is that?.....lol.


Well if it were me, Id use that as a button for an exhaust dump/cutout valve...which Ive thought of adding to my car.

Where was that button sourced from? Not the stencil/sticker, the button.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Turb02 said:


> Well if it were me, Id use that as a button for an exhaust dump/cutout valve...which Ive thought of adding to my car.
> 
> Where was that button sourced from? Not the stencil/sticker, the button.


Germany, and why else would I order a button with an exhaust on the top?


----------



## LastWish (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys, just purchased the new love of my life, 2010 CC Sport - Black Oak - 77000 mile - looks completely stock. Haven't had the chance to really break her down and see what I am working with, but drove it for two hours last night and I am in love. 

Any tips or suggestions on what to look for. Also, I have an option of an extended warranty from the dealer 4 year for 2,500 you think it is worth it in the long run? What normal breaks on these?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

cngreeno said:


> Saturday 5:55 pm, spent 2 hours detailing car Friday afternoon. Left house south bound US1 from LHP, FL towards Pompano. I'm in middle lane of three. Car to left, right and behind. Approaching at 45 mph what appears to be a very large puddle. Hadn't rained all day. I slow down. Car in front hits first but I am keeping enough distance to see. Car behind me is on my ass. BOOM! I am forced to drive right through this giant puddle of orangish pink latex paint. Looks like exterior house paint. I wish I could post pics for you all to see. ugggggghhhhh been removing for 3 days now.... will never all be gone.


That sucks. If you put wax/sealant on during your detail it shouldn't be too crazy. I'd say soften paint up with water soap before removing, would hate to see it pull ur clear off. 
But get a good clay bar or this http://www.nanoskinusa.com/products/autoscrub-system/as-006.html and you should be able to remove paint fairly quickly. They have a medium grade pad for rougher situations but if you just did the detail i imagine you won't need the medium grade. I've always used fine grade no matter the condition of the paint with no issue. Hook that pad to a DA and you can clay a whole car in minutes. U will want to detail car again after all that. and probably wash it after claying it as well. 
If ur detail took 2 hrs I don;t imagine you compounded or polished the paint. This may be a good idea to do now because that paint from the road will embed in tiny surface scratches and clay/nanoskin only take off paint above the surface. U will need a cleaner/compound/polish to get the stuff out of the tiny surface scratches. 

Had a car totaled (rear ended) 5 mins after a 2 day detailing job. not fun I feel ya man.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Germany, and why else would I order a button with an exhaust on the top?


Got a link?


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*identical white CC on I78*

I was falling asleep on the highway until an identical white CC on I78 blew pass, so we had to do a little dance on the highway until he got off at the Eastern exit. love the way CC handles at high speeds


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

warranty is always a good option. My 2011 has 86K and still runs sweet keep up with the maintenance and i Ross-Tech VCDS could help save money and unlock cool stuff you car has. Have fun with the car and welcome


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

LastWish said:


> Hey guys, just purchased the new love of my life, 2010 CC Sport - Black Oak - 77000 mile - looks completely stock. Haven't had the chance to really break her down and see what I am working with, but drove it for two hours last night and I am in love.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions on what to look for. Also, I have an option of an extended warranty from the dealer 4 year for 2,500 you think it is worth it in the long run? What normal breaks on these?


warranty is always a good option. My 2011 has 86K and still runs sweet keep up with the maintenance and i Ross-Tech VCDS could help save money and unlock cool stuff you car has. Have fun with the car and welcome


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gave the CC and it's little bro (05.5 Jetta) a bath and a face lift


----------



## Meedz (Mar 24, 2015)

*Washed & Installed a Navi + Reverse Cam*

Sunny day out here in Ottawa, Ontario. 
Washed + Installed a Navi with Reverse Cam. T'was a good day!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Meedz said:


> Sunny day out here in Ottawa, Ontario.
> Washed + Installed a Navi with Reverse Cam. T'was a good day!


What head unit is that? Did it come with the rear camera or was the camera OEM?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meedz (Mar 24, 2015)

unctucker said:


> What head unit is that? Did it come with the rear camera or was the camera OEM?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It's an unbranded android unit - i got it from a local company in Ottawa, Ontario: www.a1modz.com
They don't seem to list their units on the website, maybe they just do this locally? 

Amazing unit though, has Wifi, 4G LTE capabilities and is wicked fast!

The camera is aftermarket - got it from eBay actually for 19 bucks! It's awesome quality and the lines are pretty damn accurate. I wired it through the spare tire area behind the rear bumper. (See pic - the camera is kind of hard to see, but it's right above the plate)


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Mmmmmm
http://vid138.photobucket.com/album...9-AF77-4730-8ECF-1D7A3CA2411A_zpssvrfgfp9.mp4


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Replaced the hood gas strut. 2009 CC. Thought it might have lasted longer than this. 
Maybe actuated 60 times over 5 years. Pretty piss poor. 
Ordered one from fleabay. $40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Mmmmmm
> http://vid138.photobucket.com/album...9-AF77-4730-8ECF-1D7A3CA2411A_zpssvrfgfp9.mp4


Is the a different button so you dont have to hold it down?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

installed the front R line kit and side skirts  had a chill cruise with a 1M mate
i must say that the side skirt makes a huuge difference on the car :beer:


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

fablowe01 said:


> I was falling asleep on the highway until an identical white CC on I78 blew pass, so we had to do a little dance on the highway until he got off at the Eastern exit. love the way CC handles at high speeds


This.
Haven't done it with another CC, but I have done it with a B5.5 Passat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here are some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosag012 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Carlos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here are some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you gave in an went with coils :thumbup: 
Do you feel the different in ride comfort?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

had these placed on the seats :wave:


----------



## Meedz (Mar 24, 2015)

*Finally found a camera that fits my VW badge! - Dashcam!*

Been looking for a tiny camera to fit my front VW badge for a dashcam - finally found one today. 
Now just need to wire it all up to the head unit!


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Liquid wrapped and tails tinted over the weekend by Kustom Koatingz in philadelphia
RAAIL and Halo EFX gloss.

and trunk shave by AMS Auto Body in philadelphia :thumbup::wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> So you gave in an went with coils :thumbup:
> Do you feel the different in ride comfort?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiny bit stiffer but handling has significantly improved. Almost 0 body roll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Got some paint on the boot spoiler.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Got my cracked windowshield replaced!
The tech managed to scuff up the A pillars with dirt though. Any suggestions on he best way to clean that material?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S400 (Feb 25, 2015)

*highway dance*



fablowe01 said:


> I was falling asleep on the highway until an identical white CC on I78 blew pass, so we had to do a little dance on the highway until he got off at the Eastern exit. love the way CC handles at high speeds


Stay _safe_ out there!


----------



## GLXER01 (Oct 20, 2014)

The exhaust tips were coated with black residue so I decided to clean them up. I made the mistake and used a green scrubbing pad and scratched some of the surface :facepalm:. This is why you "fully" research how to do something before doing it, so you do it the correct way. Almost like assembling a desk or cabinet, we try to do it on our own until we give in to the instructions. None the less, the bottom of the exhaust tips are pitted from not being cleaned at all. As you can see in the pictures they were pretty bad. I finally bought 0000 steel wool from O' Reilly and that did the job along with some soapy water.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Wow those look great!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

A good amount of Braso steel polish and elbow grease would yield the same outcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Write up coming soon*

Write up coming soon!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I want......


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Write up coming soon!


What that looks sick... I want it to... And curious how you did It... But I'm really curious how it looks when its installed..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Meedz said:


> Been looking for a tiny camera to fit my front VW badge for a dashcam - finally found one today.
> Now just need to wire it all up to the head unit!
> ic:
> ic:


do you get a better field of view vs it being mounted on windshield?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

12vwcc said:


> The tech managed to scuff up the A pillars with dirt though. Any suggestions on he best way to clean that material?


Use laundry detergent & a little water and scrub lightly with a clean microfiber towl :thumbup:


----------



## GLXER01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> Wow those look great!!


Thanks, just a little disappointed that I scratched them up, but non-the-less they do look 100% better than before.



van33 said:


> A good amount of Braso steel polish and elbow grease would yield the same outcome. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, I do not think the Braso would take this stuff off. I tried never-dull and thought that would do the trick and it didn't make a difference. I had to scrub with the 0000 steel wool with the soapy water and it finally started to come off.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Use laundry detergent & a little water and scrub lightly with a clean microfiber towl :thumbup:


I'll try that today! =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Installed the two must haves in my opinion after owning the car for only 4 hours haha 

Euro clear turn signals 










APR stage II intake (waiting on the summer sale to do stage I tune)


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here are some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!


hey man .. that's looking very smart dude, a super clean, sharp dressed sleeper - taking a little winter nap, eh! ... enjoy the ride .. btw, that's a really nice stance - what is your exact wheel/tire/suspension spec, please .. thanks in advance.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here are some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still the hottest CC wheels in my opinion. Perfect amount of low also :thumbup:


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Use laundry detergent & a little water and scrub lightly with a clean microfiber towl :thumbup:


Worked fantastic. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

wash/detailed


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kbad said:


> hey man .. that's looking very smart dude, a super clean, sharp dressed sleeper - taking a little winter nap, eh! ... enjoy the ride .. btw, that's a really nice stance - what is your exact wheel/tire/suspension spec, please .. thanks in advance.


I know the car, so I'll answer for him....

OEM 19" Sagitta wheels (19x8, ET41)
235/35/19 Toyo tires
12mm spacers in the front
5mm spacers in the rear

Koni coilovers
All the way down in the front
Few threads left in the rear


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

12vwcc said:


> Worked fantastic. Thanks!


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*vw cc transmission oil change*

Completed a tranny oil change last weekend. Will do a small write up soon. See the condition of my tranny oil after 39k miles. 











Yuck...


My tranny is happy now and is purring like a kitten.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

My tire magically grew a bubble. I say magically because I sure as hell don't know what happened, and I only had the car for 18 hours before it went back to the shop. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

Same here I got spoiler painted and mounted 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastWish (Apr 9, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find a center dash storage tray cover, I just need to little twist off cover.

Besides that, washed and polished the beauty this weekend.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

bacano4u said:


> Same here I got spoiler painted and mounted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbup: Where'd you get the spoiler and what's the cost of the paint job?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mounted the spoiler and put some Collinite 845 on the 20" Interlagos.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Interlagos in 20s ??? ️


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

EuroNeed said:


> Interlagos in 20s ??? ️


Yes they are...rather rare. Never seen that size elsewhere


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

Washed and parked for the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally installed my Airlift Performance kit.


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice I can't wait to bag mines too but I'm doing it after SOWO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

I finally installed my H&R sport springs
Before










After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bacano4u said:


> Nice I can't wait to bag mines too but I'm doing it after SOWO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The rear is sitting rather high since I'm still using the OEM shocks in the rear.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. that's looking very smart dude, a super clean, sharp dressed sleeper - taking a little winter nap, eh! ... enjoy the ride .. btw, that's a really nice stance - what is your exact wheel/tire/suspension spec, please .. thanks in advance.


Dan couldn't have said it any better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally installed my Airlift Performance kit.


Welcome, where are you in GA?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome, where are you in GA?


I'm actually in the Kennesaw /Acworth area


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm actually in the Kennesaw /Acworth area


Check your PM


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally installed my Airlift Performance kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have swore that the instructions say not to install the manifold upside down or on its side....


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

sk8too said:


> I could have swore that the instructions say not to install the manifold upside down or on its side....


Apparently it does. Everything is on the ceiling of the trunk. It works fine but the noise is horrendous so I'm going back tomorrow to find a way to quiet it down with speaker 🔊board


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I'll just leave this here...


Nice Bentley Mod


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Nethers said:


> Nice Bentley Mod


No Bentley here  look again!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Those are atheos (touareg wheels). Will you be using wobble bolts or having them re-drilled? Get some spacers as well coz those have a very high offset. Very nice tho :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02reflex1.8t (Nov 18, 2007)

Fixed a super annoying high pitched squeak emanating from the back seat area. Turned out that the rear seat dual cup holder was broken off from one of the mounting screws and every bump created an awful squeak that drove my wife (her car) nuts. Required removing back seat and super gluing from underneath. Sound is gone.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

van33 said:


> Those are atheos (touareg wheels). Will you be using wobble bolts or having them re-drilled? Get some spacers as well coz those have a very high offset. Very nice tho :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to be running 20mm 5x112 to 5x130 adapters so they will sit final et40


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Replaced this stupid thing and new brake bulbs all around










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Replaced this stupid thing and new brake bulbs all around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im next, left side only on the indicator but I'll be checking both sides.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha I have mine ordered for right tail.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Put my new wheels and tires on









.








.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Those look pretty nice. Atheos are 19, correct?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

cj8 said:


> Those look pretty nice. Atheos are 19, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


Sure are


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Sure are


Very nice. I might have to research your setup if I ever get around to getting some wheels. My OE Spa 17s are pretty rough, but us lowly baristas don't carry much extra dough.  [Plus I found some gorgeous Hartmann 19s that I like]


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Picked my car up from getting my DIY RSR clutch kit and E-Tuners tuned frankenturbo .

Initial thoughts are great, but I'll have to wait to get "in it" before I can provide a full review of the clutch/turbo/tune.


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new here and I'm looking to make friends and talk to people that can give me some advice on some mods I want to buy, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

PCV Valve was failing on me, so I pulled the trigger on this. Hats off to USP Motorsport, ordered Friday with USPS Priority Mail shipping and it arrived today! Amazing turn around time right there.


















(Sorry for the potatophone quality, it was dark out when I finished)

My idle is now seems to be normal, car is running good again.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> PCV Valve was failing on me, so I pulled the trigger on this. Hats off to USP Motorsport, ordered Friday with USPS Priority Mail shipping and it arrived today! Amazing turn around time right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kit is that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> PCV Valve was failing on me, so I pulled the trigger on this. Hats off to USP Motorsport, ordered Friday with USPS Priority Mail shipping and it arrived today! Amazing turn around time right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that catch can prevent you from putting the engine cover back on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

unctucker said:


> what kit is that?


Spulen Spherical Catch Can ordered from USP Motorsports.



van33 said:


> Does that catch can prevent you from putting the engine cover back on?


Didn't Try, haven't had my engine cover on there in a while, I heard it requires slight modification.


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

That is a really nice looking catch can. I have the bsh catch can and I can still use my factory engine cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Whats this for?




TheMysticWizard1 said:


> PCV Valve was failing on me, so I pulled the trigger on this. Hats off to USP Motorsport, ordered Friday with USPS Priority Mail shipping and it arrived today! Amazing turn around time right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*California !!!*

Took this girl all the way to Cali


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

ivinioCC What exactly is going on with your center console?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DasAutoCC2.0 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tints*

/Users/Guest/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Previews/2015/04/29/20150429-163646/hG7BW3AtTnuiwMa0RVGeIA/IMG_1041.jpg


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys ! Did the 2013 R-line led tail lights retrofit to my 2009 euro spec CC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

What parts did you have to buy? What modifications were done? 


hallucinogen said:


> Hey guys ! Did the 2013 R-line led tail lights retrofit to my 2009 euro spec CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

munnarg said:


> What parts did you have to buy? What modifications were done?


Yes tell because I want to do the retrofit to..
So if you can help us we would be grateful


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

hallucinogen said:


> Hey guys ! Did the 2013 R-line led tail lights retrofit to my 2009 euro spec CC.


Clean! I'm jealous.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

hudeck said:


> Yes tell because I want to do the retrofit to..
> So if you can help us we would be grateful


yes... what ^^they^^ said!


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

munnarg said:


> What parts did you have to buy? What modifications were done?





hudeck said:


> Yes tell because I want to do the retrofit to..
> So if you can help us we would be grateful





x.D said:


> Clean! I'm jealous.


Hello guys ! Thanks - a big step for me

I got lucky by finding all the parts in the same color as my car so it was that made my decision easier.

I got the trunk lid / led tail lights R line ( darker ones ) / complete bumper with parking 6 sensors and number plate lights 
3000 zlots from Poland which is around 830$

I had to buy the exterior supports of both tail lights because the newer has a different bracket than the old ones. Costs like 120$ from the stealership

In order to have less intervention to the bodywork the inner support was cut and welded to the car.








The trunk was complete also plug and play 

Now when it came for the wiring part we have a problem - all the lights are working but they disconnect so the brake lights and turn signals work properly but the city lights turn off after 5 / 7 seconds 

We will - I am digging for more info 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Something just come in!🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

waiting for more stuff but just changed my fogs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

*Koni coilovers and 19.8.5 VMR 710's.*

Finally installed my Koni coilovers. All the way down, collars still in place in the rear.



















I know the tires are dirty but honestly where i live tire shine wouldn't last more than 10 minutes. Still waiting for the fronts to settle a little bit more but overall very happy with the results.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackccrubio (Apr 27, 2015)

got my euroswitch  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: I got these on my candy white R-Line, absolutely love the look, CF spoiler is next.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

315cc said:


> :thumbup: I got these on my candy white R-Line, absolutely love the look, CF spoiler is next.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Just curious is anyone else has had slow shipments through OEMPlus. 
I ordered my euro turns over a month ago. I guess they're on backorder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Almost finished with my front end...


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Really Nice! :
Can you provide the link to the place you bought them?

Thanks!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

12vwcc said:


> Just curious is anyone else has had slow shipments through OEMPlus.
> I ordered my euro turns over a month ago. I guess they're on backorder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't even know people still shop there :laugh:. Their prices are outreageous. You can get those euro turns on Amazon by the way.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Really Nice! :
> Can you provide the link to the place you bought them?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure - eBay.com


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Didn't even know people still shop there :laugh:. Their prices are outreageous. You can get those euro turns on Amazon by the way.


The turns were comparable to others I saw. And someone here recommended it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got my Airlift V2 kit installed with Airlift isolation brackets. Now I just have to get shorter body shocks.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally got my Airlift V2 kit installed with Airlift isolation brackets. Now I just have to get shorter body shocks.


Looks loooowww


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Looks loooowww


Thanks man. Trying to get the rear lower.


----------



## Finneid90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Coilovers all down, but waay too high  :thumbdown: 

But very driveable height tho..


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Love the bmw suv wheels, almost went that way myself 🏻


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Last day w/o tint. I'm giving in to the Florida heat :beer:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Took a few pics today after a bath









.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Took a few pics today after a bath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbup: QQ: are those laminx on your head lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

van33 said:


> Nice :thumbup: QQ: are those laminx on your head lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have laminX on my headlights, blinkers and fogs. It's the lightest color called "Tint"


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

van33 said:


> Last day w/o tint. I'm giving in to the Florida heat :beer:


Where in FL are you located? I'm south of Bradenton and I have the black leather with tinted windows and it... Doesn't help a whole lot.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Where in FL are you located? I'm south of Bradenton and I have the black leather with tinted windows and it... Doesn't help a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk
> ...


Hey bro, I'm in Clearwater and work in Tampa. I hear you about the tint... The Florida sun is brutal. However, my car is garage parked and we have a parking garage at work as well, so that will help a bit. Where do you take your car for mods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Yeah I have laminX on my headlights, blinkers and fogs. It's the lightest color called "Tint"


Cool bro. Thanks for the info. I like the shade and might get those. Did you install those yourself? How hard was it to install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

van33 said:


> Cool bro. Thanks for the info. I like the shade and might get those. Did you install those yourself? How hard was it to install?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did them myself and it took me just over an hour with removing the blinkers and fog surrounds. I have done them before in the past so I knew what to expect. I'd recommend giving urself at least 2hrs if it's ur first time


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

*Did it yesterday.*

Painted all the calipers bright silver yesterday so they didn't look so squalid with my new wheels. Niche Essen 19x8.5 et35 with Falken FK452 tires 215/35/19. I am going to add a small spacer upfront to bring them flush rear fitment just about perfect. Car had just come off jacks when these were taken so it has settled back down some more. Second picture you can see the fronts needing a small spacer.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

van33 said:


> Hey bro, I'm in Clearwater and work in Tampa. I hear you about the tint... The Florida sun is brutal. However, my car is garage parked and we have a parking garage at work as well, so that will help a bit. Where do you take your car for mods?


Honestly I haven't had much tone to mine. Mainly just a couple repairs. All the VCDS and my 9w7 install were both done by yours truly. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


>


What wheels are those??


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

cj8 said:


> What wheels are those??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


B8 RS4 wheels..
you could check my thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7132975-new-3-6-4mo-owner-with-lots-of-parts-coming!


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

finally got my wheels on!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Low Passat are those Bentley replicas? They look like a knock off of the 20 mulliners but still pretty good!


----------



## Meedz (Mar 24, 2015)

Installed an LED trunk strip! Best $4 ever spent on eBay 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Low Passat are those Bentley replicas? They look like a knock off of the 20 mulliners but still pretty good!


they make bentley replicas?? :screwy:

These are original wheels from a 2005 continental flying spur. Quite rare actually.

Just had them refinished completely and had to buy 2 new center cap at 360$/each at the bentley dealer :banghead:


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

it's the only pic i could find with these wheels actually


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I see, didn't know of that variant. Interesting


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

New roof, grill and lower front bumper









.








.








.


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> New roof, grill and lower front bumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That cf tho! looks great


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What roof wrap material is that?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm feeling that carbon look on the grill


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Look sick!


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Got the new shoes one










I am the hunger of the void


----------



## OettiCro (May 12, 2015)

WOW! Can you tell me more about these? what part is this and where'd you get it? beneath what kind of wheels will these brakes be sitting?



airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanVdub (Jan 4, 2015)

Slapped these wheels on


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OettiCro said:


> WOW! Can you tell me more about these? what part is this and where'd you get it? beneath what kind of wheels will these brakes be sitting?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you shiitting me?)

You got BBK now? Hope ur wheels are going to clear well! Congrats bro


Are they bigger than my TTRS?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Are you shiitting me?)
> 
> You got BBK now? Hope ur wheels are going to clear well! Congrats bro
> 
> ...


They clear my wheels no spacers, they are only 362mm. I'm finishing put them up tomorrow morning, pics to follow.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> They clear my wheels no spacers, they are only 362mm. I'm finishing put them up tomorrow morning, pics to follow.


Dope man! How much they ran u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Dope man! How much they ran u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heavily discounted kit.... I also got SS lines for the rear and Motul RBF600

How you well know is need it after our little upgrade to slow down this monster!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Heavily discounted kit.... I also got SS lines for the rear and Motul RBF600
> 
> How you well know is need it after our little upgrade to slow down this monster!


Lmao.. Really its a secret?

I run Blue fluid bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao.. Really its a secret?
> 
> I run Blue fluid bro
> 
> ...


$1900


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> $1900


Great deal for those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

EthanVdub said:


> Slapped these wheels on


Looks good man!


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> New roof, grill and lower front bumper
> 
> 
> .


Looks great! I bet it would look sweet if you painted the black using a gloss "piano" black.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Great deal for those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bars (May 7, 2015)

I got a set of Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2, couldn't wait to get shot of the continentals that came on the car.

Can't post photos, not sure why.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro!!! Lets see those behind the wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bars said:


> I got a set of Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2, couldn't wait to get shot of the continentals that came on the car.
> 
> Can't post photos, not sure why.


R u trying to do that thru Tapatalk app from the phone or PC/Laptop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats bro!!! Lets see those behind the wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I fix a little leak and I can put the wheels back on!!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> New roof, grill and lower front bumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really sweet. What material did you wrap your roof in?


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

unctucker said:


> Really sweet. What material did you wrap your roof in?


3M real carbon vinyl


----------



## Bars (May 7, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> R u trying to do that thru Tapatalk app from the phone or PC/Laptop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I'm trying to do it from my iPad.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You don't have enough posts to be able to upload images yet.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally put something other than stock wheels on her.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Finally put something other than stock wheels on her.


Looks great.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> 3M real carbon vinyl


Is the material textured? Looks like white stitching around the edges.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

mehh at its finest


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Looks great.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Finally got to put my coils and wheels on.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Filled her up with 100 octane and found out my front SHS coils need rebuild... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Filled her up with 100 octane and found out my front SHS coils need rebuild...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already?!? Ouch! Have fun w racing file


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Already?!? Ouch! Have fun w racing file


They got around 30k on them, I was told thats normal bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> They got around 30k on them, I was told thats normal bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok then!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Panfac3 said:


> Finally got to put my coils and wheels on.


Whoa!! What wheel and tire size? What coils? And are your fenders rolled? Love,Love,Love that set-up. Great job.


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Whoa!! What wheel and tire size? What coils? And are your fenders rolled? Love,Love,Love that set-up. Great job.


Thank you sir, they are Stasis SE12, 19x9 255x35x19. Coils are raceland ultimos for now, air is coming but not until next summer lol. Fenders are not rolled yet, i might roll them a tiny bit.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Plasti dipped my Mallorys black with a graphite metallizer. Love the look. Probably going to get them powder coated down the line.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> SHS coils need rebuild...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you notice this? Was there a leak or something?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> How did you notice this? Was there a leak or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was at the shop, i asked a guy to check i lf they were ok.. He found some oil on top of the struts... Tiny bit, but the process has started 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Trx_CC said:


> This is a Great.....Great.....Great ..... Upgrade
> 
> Thanks to The DIY writeup and DeAutokey for Prompt Shipping and Quality product!!


Thank you - that really looks great!

That is really bright even during the day, at night it will light up your entire drive way


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Having my bumpers repainted on the dealer's dime because the car lot I bought it from had them resprayed terribly and the paint is peeling off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natel508 (Feb 7, 2013)

*euro cup holders*

how did you go about that job? also what did it cost you to get done?


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just decided it was time for a wash and quick semi-detail (x2)

Now I can only hope that 20% chance of sprinkles doesn't manifest itself.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Modded tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Modded tires
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This guy....

How long the paint will last?


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking good - interested also ! More details ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> This guy....
> 
> How long the paint will last?


It isnt paint bro! Its rubber thick stickers that applied with adhesive  shld last 60k hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> It isnt paint bro! Its rubber thick stickers that applied with adhesive  shld last 60k hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, share it please!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hallucinogen said:


> Looking good - interested also ! More details ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email to Keith at [email protected]

Say ur from Serge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Love it, share it please!


Shared  u can order any size u like  i didnt want to go with big letters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Shared  u can order any size u like  i didnt want to go with big letters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just perfect! Ty bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> That's just perfect! Ty bro


No problem. Thats 5/8. Can do from 0.5in up to 2in i think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Shared  u can order any size u like  i didnt want to go with big letters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt think it can look good, but man it really suits!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> I didnt think it can look good, but man it really suits!


Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Installed this bad boy brand new from moms first Tiguan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bars (May 7, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Shared  u can order any size u like  i didnt want to go with big letters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That(albeit with paint) was all the rage over here about 30 years ago.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Bars said:


> That(albeit with paint) was all the rage over here about 30 years ago.


----------



## Bars (May 7, 2015)

Bars said:


> That(albeit with paint) was all the rage over here about 30 years ago.


By the way the Michelin Pilot Cup 2's that I got last week have the name on the tyre done in a sort of stand out and appear to be painted in matt black and they do it by having thousands of tiny negative reliefs in the tool meaning that when set the rubber form thousands of tiny 'cones' on the surface of the tyre. That's why they appear so black as there is no reflective area (it's all angled away)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bars said:


> That(albeit with paint) was all the rage over here about 30 years ago.


Yup, and its coming back 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Daytime Running Lamps*

Today's project completed - And if you look close at the head on shot you can see my '74 Beetle....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

cj8 said:


> Installed this bad boy brand new from moms first Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safety first!


----------



## Natel508 (Feb 7, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed my Rear View Camera


Does this work with the stock hu?


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks good bodek


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Panfac3 said:


> Finally got to put my coils and wheels on.


What et are your wheels? , I know they are 19x9 Are you running spacers?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Did my DSG Service. Not too bad. Time for a cold one.


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

bodek said:


>


sooo nice. Amazing shots. Where can I find those wheels!!??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

New wheels plus wash!

I think I found my summer wheel set















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Parked it like a BOSS 🏼


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got an interesting error on my RNS when I pulled up to work. Ignition off, radio on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Check the connectors on the back of the radio.. Maybe it came off..


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll have to do that next time I mess around back there. Obviously I don't need those systems at the moment since the car is off, I just thought that was strange. But photo evidence proves that I wasn't dreaming, even at 4am!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

I would have the same thought.. And this never happened before?? Or noticed strange things before this messages


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think so? Maybe once as I was getting out but I'm usually half asleep when I get to work so I'm not quite sure if it was the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njd.sina (Apr 30, 2014)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> Today's project completed - And if you look close at the head on shot you can see my '74 Beetle....


What headlights are those? I've been looking for white lights for my reflector housing. Yours looks sweet


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

deAutokey has great options if your interested in a very bright white light bulb.


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

njd.sina said:


> What headlights are those? I've been looking for white lights for my reflector housing. Yours looks sweet


Thanks for the kind words....Those are the Hi Pro H-7 bulbs from Amazon


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> New wheels plus wash!
> 
> I think I found my summer wheel set
> 
> ...


Super clean! How u like those TTrS brakes?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

They are the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They are the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol OK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just curious...does anyone else besides stero1d post in these picture threads? I think we're all growing tired of the same old pictures of his car! Too much in love with his car!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Serge's (stero1d) car is lame 

This beast is where it's at...


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Serge's (stero1d) car is lame
> 
> This beast is where it's at...


Forgot to mention you as well!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> Just curious...does anyone else besides stero1d post in these picture threads? I think we're all growing tired of the same old pictures of his car! Too much in love with his car!


Lmao cz this place is dead. Trying to keep
It goin! 


Which are same old pictures? Scroll up and point it out... Dont just bla bla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

On the positive note got this Diffuser 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> Forgot to mention you as well!


Lol hater! Do u even own CC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Lmao cz this place is dead. Trying to keep
> It goin!
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone's a bit jelly of us broski 🏼


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Sounds like someone's a bit jelly of us broski 🏼


Yup! Sound like non-CC owner, cz doesnt share same love or mabe his CC is stock and he is all hating  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Lol hater! Do u even own CC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own MK1 GTI and Scirocco. However, I bet you sit there with phone in hand , waiting impatiently for any replies to your picture threads! :what:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> I own MK1 GTI and Scirocco. However, I bet you sit there with phone in hand , waiting impatiently for any replies to your picture threads! :what:


Hahah, thats prlly it! You got it!!!! 

Now go and dispose that old pos Mk1! Keep the scirocco if itsnt one of those box looking ones!

Thanks n move on to mk1
N scirocco threads!

Cao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Yup! Sound like non-CC owner, cz doesnt share same love or mabe his CC is stock and he is all hating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Sounds like someone's a bit jelly of us broski 🏼


Definitely not jelly of your cars. My MK1's will run rings around them!


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


>


Just to clarify...I do like CC's, but you two post the same old stuff in multiple threads! We all get it! No one gives a hoot anymore!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> Just to clarify...I do like CC's, but you two post the same old stuff in multiple threads! We all get it! No one gives a hoot anymore!


CC police... I dont recall posting same stuff in diff thread. Lmaoooooooo




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> CC police... I dont recall posting same stuff in diff thread. Lmaoooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, whatever you say!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> Ok, whatever you say!!


I say u point it out to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


>


This pic cracks me up! The left one is Ub3r and right one is Stero1d...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> This pic cracks me up! The left one is Ub3r and right one is Stero1d...


Lol Ur such a dum-b fcuk! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> On the positive note got this Diffuser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this from. Looks great. Do you have a link?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Where is this from. Looks great. Do you have a link?


Its off german ebay bro, CSR.... If you really want i can find you a link... Only issue w CSR they dont ship it to the USA or any country but within DE... If u have friends in DE, you could ask them to help you out... Thats what I had to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't be a hater gator











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Don't be a hater gator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Stereo what do you think of awe exhaust. Dual outlet, dual tip= sexy 

Running awe single right now. Bought it before they made the dual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Just need to find a diffuser that can have 2 holes on each side. Big enough for 2 tips each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Stereo what do you think of awe exhaust. Dual outlet, dual tip= sexy
> 
> Running awe single right now. Bought it before they made the dual
> 
> ...


Honestly I think its overpriced....and i get it they use great materials and such....but You can get custom dual done for 700 or less!!! 

If you are happy w urs, stay w it.. Not worth spending more....but if u decide to go w dual message Mike/AWE, he contacted me recently, said i got nicely built car n was offering sick deal on exhaust... Try asking him too hook u up, send picts of ur CC n list of mods! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

I did talk to john about it but he only offers single tip on each side. Trying to stick with them because I have awe everything on my cc. I would have to make custom outlets for it. My opinion they have the nicest sounding exhaust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I did talk to john about it but he only offers single tip on each side. Trying to stick with them because I have awe everything on my cc. I would have to make custom outlets for it. My opinion they have the nicest sounding exhaust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do, i got local guys with Awe and Billy boat....so i heard both and awe wins!!!!

I run full Milltek TBE and obviously its the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just need to find a diffuser that can have 2 holes on each side. Big enough for 2 tips each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aliexpress bro! You are not the first one to do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Plus seeing a few audi and Volkswagen come through the shop with awe just can't find a nicer sounding system. Pricey yes but good stuff. There turbo kit was awesome as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Plus seeing a few audi and Volkswagen come through the shop with awe just can't find a nicer sounding system. Pricey yes but good stuff. There turbo kit was awesome as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close ur eyes and "do it" than 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> Just curious...does anyone else besides stero1d post in these picture threads? I think we're all growing tired of the same old pictures of his car! Too much in love with his car!





Dirkdiggler72 said:


> I own MK1 GTI and Scirocco. However, I bet you sit there with phone in hand , waiting impatiently for any replies to your picture threads! :what:


U serve and have contributed nothing to this thread/forum....Why are u even posting in here, especially if u don't have anything positive to say....


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> U serve and have contributed nothing to this thread/forum....Why are u even posting in here, especially if u don't have anything positive to say....


Welcome back, miss ya!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Lol serge post too many pics??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Lol serge post too many pics??


Never! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome back, miss ya!


Thx bro, I been lurking just reading here and there....just don't like when ppl are sour like that to someone that's done nothing to them

:beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx bro, I been lurking just reading here and there....just don't like when ppl are sour like that to someone that's done nothing to them
> 
> :beer:


The usual haters...we all be here long enough and deal with plenty of them.

Glad that you still around man


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Lol serge post too many pics??


Which wheel & specs?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Advanti hybris HY

19 8.5 et35 19lb from tirerack.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

B^6 said:


>


Looks dope Levi! I washed mine today although this photo is a week old. I did do some engine bay stuff, but will post photos when its complete. :beer:




Not a CC but a VW none the less...I just started working on my new daily replaced zip ties holding bumper on with fresh new clips, replaced quad-round grill with fog lights which has no wiring with this fancy badgless single round, and added a brand new antenna.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Advanti hybris HY
> 
> 19 8.5 et35 19lb from tirerack.


That's what I thought.

Not bad. I considered those before I found the TSW Bathurst


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> Just curious...does anyone else besides stero1d post in these picture threads? I think we're all growing tired of the same old pictures of his car! Too much in love with his car!


When companies spend big bucks to sponsor cars as sick as Serge's CC they EXPECT to see photos. If Serge doesn't post he wont continue to get sponsorship. 

Just curious, but why haven't you posted a single photo of your CC? You are posting up smack-talk in a CC thread, I suggest you back it up with some pics or pack your bags and post your negative crap somewhere else.


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

Waiting on my wheels to arrive. 

Picked up a set of Niche Targa 18"s through ECS Tuning. Placed the order last week, and they still have not shipped. I call ECS everyday, and everyday they tell me they will ship the next day... today they said next week. 
Seriously thinnking about cancelling with them and trying another vendor. I have never used them before. Anyone else here had problems with this vendor?
Also picked up Eibach springs, new struts, Continental Extreme Contact DWS through Tirerack. My mechanic has everything but the wheels at this point.

Will post pics of beofre/after if my wheels ever get here. :banghead:


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

huzrddy said:


> When companies spend big bucks to sponsor cars as sick as Serge's CC they EXPECT to see photos. If Serge doesn't post he wont continue to get sponsorship.
> 
> Just curious, but why haven't you posted a single photo of your CC? You are posting up smack-talk in a CC thread, I suggest you back it up with some pics or pack your bags and post your negative crap somewhere else.


How's Yogi, BooBoo and Jellystone Park? That's what your neck of the woods is only known for, right? If you would have read the other posts, you would have known what cars I have. :screwy:


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> How's Yogi, BooBoo and Jellystone Park? That's what your neck of the woods is only known for, right? If you would have read the other posts, you would have known what cars I have. :screwy:


Which is exactly why I asked you why you are lurking in a CC forum starting crap. Don't worry about what other people post. If Stero1d want to post up 100 pics of his car per day he can. Nice thing about forums just like tv is that you can skip right over the stuff you dont want to see. I guess I just dont see your point of giving someone a hard time for being proud of his car and posting a lot of pics. He does a lot of work to his car and changes it up all the time. 
Stop the hatred and just be supportive of your fellow enthusiasts. Negativity sucks.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Passizle said:


> Waiting on my wheels to arrive.
> 
> Picked up a set of Niche Targa 18"s through ECS Tuning. Placed the order last week, and they still have not shipped. I call ECS everyday, and everyday they tell me they will ship the next day... today they said next week.
> Seriously thinnking about cancelling with them and trying another vendor. I have never used them before. Anyone else here had problems with this vendor?
> ...


If/when you ever get them let us know your opinion of the Niche's. I am shopping for new wheels and these are on my short list and would like feedback on them.


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

huzrddy said:


> If/when you ever get them let us know your opinion of the Niche's. I am shopping for new wheels and these are on my short list and would like feedback on them.


I'll be sure to post back here after all the work is done.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

huzrddy said:


> If/when you ever get them let us know your opinion of the Niche's. I am shopping for new wheels and these are on my short list and would like feedback on them.


I also went with Niche wheels got the Essen 19x8.5 et35 had a continuous slow leak from the bead, brought it to tire shop upon inspection the inside of the wheel at the point of the leak had some less than desirable paint it had to be filed down to stop the leak. Other than that I am happy with them. I have hit a few large pot holes and they have not bent.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally installed most of the CC Forge intake


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally installed most of the CC Forge intake


Looking forward to see it in person.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Looking forward to see it in person.


Thanks man. The piece that connects to the bumper isn't the right one but it's already showing a pretty good improvement on throttle response.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

It's been a while last time I post it..... Since sudden decision of changing my jobs and slooow progress.:banghead:

Since last time, I took out the Forge Catch can setup, went back to stock (leak issue) carbon cleaning is done, water pump was replaced twice......
and Hit my 90k mark now and engine running great.

Latest is I bought Wheels, dipped with Gray with Metalizer and Top coats. Coil Over Next


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks good. That is one steep driveway


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

GGCC said:


> Looks good. That is one steep driveway


no it's like half of that angle. but still it's steep lol. everytime I need to work on I have to pull the car out on the road. since garage is full....


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Little CF accents..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

huzrddy said:


> When companies spend big bucks to sponsor cars as sick as Serge's CC they EXPECT to see photos. If Serge doesn't post he wont continue to get sponsorship.
> 
> Just curious, but why haven't you posted a single photo of your CC? You are posting up smack-talk in a CC thread, I suggest you back it up with some pics or pack your bags and post your negative crap somewhere else.


Bro that dude is lame as hell... He doesnt even CC  faq him! 



Anyhow,







got black stickers for my CC, that actually make sense  and should be getting rear valance from the shop tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Little CF accents..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very clean! Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Very clean! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty bro, under construction, skirts and front lip next.


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Play with those Lame A$$ stickers boy... :thumbdown:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Ty bro, under construction, skirts and front lip next.


About time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

We got very valuable new member here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> About time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ikr, those are in the garage for the pass 2 yrs...., to busy whit performances, now all about looking good.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> We got very valuable new member here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the admin when we need it. Nice know him!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Ikr, those are in the garage for the pass 2 yrs...., to busy whit performances, now all about looking good.


Nice!! I was mixing it up, but everyone got their own style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> We got very valuable new member here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cry Baby!! :what::facepalm:

Can't handle my opinion of your car??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Where's the admin when we need it. Nice know him!












Gets better  i didnt even reply, but got one more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Gets better  i didnt even reply, but got one more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What gets better is you're too insecure about your car and if someone has opinion about it, you become a cry baby!!! You started this with the name calling! I just don't like your car, do you get it??!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dirkdiggler72 said:


> What gets better is you're too insecure about your car and if someone has opinion about it, you become a cry baby!!! You started this with the name calling! I just don't like your car, do you get it??!!


Lmao! Are you MAD Bro? Get a life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Got something from ECS tuning today.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Got something from ECS tuning today.


Nice! Wheel specs? Weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

And now some1 is bashing my FS post lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Awww noob thinks serge is sensetive about his car   good one. What's your car like dirk??


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Awww noob thinks serge is sensetive about his car   good one. What's your car like dirk??


🏻


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ivan, 

Should I post a pict of my car? So I get more hate from Dikc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Nice! Wheel specs? Weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


19x8.5 et 35
Will I have any fitment problems?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> 19x8.5 et 35
> Will I have any fitment problems?


U be fine! Lowered? 

Scroll up, Bora Rsi posted pict of his white RLine, it has the same wheel specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

That's perfect for the cc. You can even run a 5mm spacer on the front.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> That's perfect for the cc. You can even run a 5mm spacer on the front.


Bla bla bla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


>


Love that color


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Dealer problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Love that color


No way! Wonder why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

And ITs back from the shop! Cant wait to put it on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Air pump hose connector*

Tried to fix the secondary air pump hose connector at air box. Failed. Why won't it stay on?


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

That's because your car is telling you to upgrade your intake :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Wash and wax #chemicalguys -love their stuff. 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

*Trouble this morning...*

Pulling into the driveway at work this morning and the CC hesitated and threw a CEL. Parked, shut it off and checked for codes and got a P2293, Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Performance :banghead:

A flatbed trip to the dealership and confirmed high pressure fuel pump is Tango Uniform. Might as well get the DSG serviced and an oil change while she's in the shop. $1062 later. She's about to turn 74K miles.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

The Mistress is looking great Max! I will check her out in person tonight. 



airmax1 said:


> Little CF accents..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> The Mistress is looking great Max! I will check her out in person tonight.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> That's perfect for the cc. You can even run a 5mm spacer on the front.


What spacers for the back?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> What spacers for the back?


Back is fine...fronts need to come out

Hence the 5mm only on the front


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Valance is on! What can i say.... I️it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Valance is on! What can i say.... I️it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, take a full pics from the back pls.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Looks great, take a full pics from the back pls.


Will do when I take her outside  


Installed this for fellow CC owner for a fee of two margaritas... 








Didnt want him to pay 100 bux at the shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Bought a Forge BBK and took a few pics before they go on next week!








.








.








.


----------



## steaks (Jun 14, 2015)

Said goodbye to an "old" friend and took home a new(er) one:










And had a bit of a panic when my Aux inputs sounded like hell:










Also, joined this forum. Hi everyone!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

steaks said:


> Said goodbye to an "old" friend and took home a new(er) one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Got 227km/h for the One Mile Challenge speed, was 206km/h on 1km.

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally finished fitting the USP intake. It's not perfect but it works so far and is a happy improvement with engine behavior.


----------



## Serge933 (Feb 12, 2013)

Finally had a chance to do the Windows up/down with remote via vcds and also turned off the DRL!

Ive had this VW for almost 3 years and Ive just started to think about mods.
Last night I also ordered new 3M Di-Noc Ebony Metallic Wood wrap for the dash. I originally was going to go for the brushed aluminum, but I wanted something more unique and "luxurious" 
So I stumbled upon it on Amazon for $30. Reminds me slightly of the wood grain trim option on the 2012 CC that I RARELY ever seen. Wish I had a set  but not willing to pay the price.

Here is what it looks like on a Merc CLS


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Serge933 said:


> Finally had a chance to do the Windows up/down with remote via vcds and also turned off the DRL!
> 
> Ive had this VW for almost 3 years and Ive just started to think about mods.
> Last night I also ordered new 3M Di-Noc Ebony Metallic Wood wrap for the dash. I originally was going to go for the brushed aluminum, but I wanted something more unique and "luxurious"
> ...


That trim wrap is going to be so dope! Good choice! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Insomnia 




















I am the hunger of the void


----------



## slavkostanic88 (Jun 16, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> That trim wrap is going to be so dope! Good choice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


I hope it looks as good as I envision it! I'll post up some photos when I get the roll in by the end of this week hopefully.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge933 (Feb 12, 2013)

slavkostanic88 said:


> I hope it looks as good as I envision it! I'll post up some photos when I get the roll in by the end of this week hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


That was me, getting Tapatalk working 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

So... the Niche Targa's are on and I love them. Only downside is now I have to dress up my brakes. I did not think they would be so exposed. We also could not do the Eibach Pro kit just yet. While prepping, we did not like the travel of my struts. Since they have almost 100k, I am going to replace them and shocks. Is there a general consensus out there for best pairing with the Eibach springs. Been reading a bit about Koni and Bilstein. Not sure what to do. Anyone have any recommendations? Before you say it... as much as I would love to... I cant do coil-overs... too rich for my blood.

The Niche Targa's are 18's.


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

Change my oil and plugs. 58k now. Used lubri moly this time over Mobil 1

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Got a ticket for no front plate, so I gained 10 hp for using an aluminum bracket from a company with the name "JDM" in it. It's not permanent but it'll work. Don't mind the DIY bumper plugs with paint flaking off 

IMG_20150616_142010 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Also cleaned my aFe filter and put on a pre-filter sock. To much driving in industrial areas and my filter gets nasty quick!

IMG_20150616_142033 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Passizle said:


> So... the Niche Targa's are on and I love them. Only downside is now I have to dress up my brakes. I did not think they would be so exposed. We also could not do the Eibach Pro kit just yet. While prepping, we did not like the travel of my struts. Since they have almost 100k, I am going to replace them and shocks. Is there a general consensus out there for best pairing with the Eibach springs. Been reading a bit about Koni and Bilstein. Not sure what to do. Anyone have any recommendations? Before you say it... as much as I would love to... I cant do coil-overs... too rich for my blood.
> 
> The Niche Targa's are 18's.


A few guys are running the Koni oranges (STR.T's), but the Yellows are the better option, IMO, if you have the extra money.
Either or will be a huge upgrade over your 100k struts/shocks though, lol


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pulled intake manifold and cleaned my intake valves. Wow that sucked but man did it make a difference


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Pulling into the driveway at work this morning and the CC hesitated and threw a CEL. Parked, shut it off and checked for codes and got a P2293, Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Performance :banghead:
> 
> A flatbed trip to the dealership and confirmed high pressure fuel pump is Tango Uniform. Might as well get the DSG serviced and an oil change while she's in the shop. $1062 later. She's about to turn 74K miles.





Those wheels look amazing. What size are they?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

thedudesa4 said:


> Those wheels look amazing. What size are they?


Audi TT-RS Reps :thumbup: you can find them in 20s as well


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

small details


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Here my update, havent posted in a while


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

thedudesa4 said:


> Those wheels look amazing. What size are they?


8.5X19" Hartmann HTT-256-GA:M


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Waiting to pick mine up from stage 1 Apr tune and spacer install. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheel spacer or dv? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Wheel spacer or dv?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wheel spacer  

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Starkiller2212 said:


> Wheel spacer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Great. Dont u dare puttin DV spacer lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Great. Dont u dare puttin DV spacer lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

What's wrong with the dv spacer?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> 8.5X19" Hartmann HTT-256-GA:M


Hartmann, ftw! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got New coils and new bling 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> What's wrong with the dv spacer?


They leak like hell plus useless! If you want to add sound to it, just get Forge Dv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Got New coils and new bling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me that coolant cap damnit!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess you could say things are getting serious. I'm going to have them redone in OEM Porsche ceramic brake yellow. I also have a stage 2 Carbonio, USP HID conversion and a few engine dress up goodies going on. Stay tuned...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I guess you could say things are getting serious. I'm going to have them redone in OEM Porsche ceramic brake yellow. I also have a stage 2 Carbonio, USP HID conversion and a few engine dress up goodies going on. Stay tuned...


Welcome to the BBK club!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome to the BBK club!


Thanks Bro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome to the BBK club!


Those are plastic covers! Nick is a cheater ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish I can roll like Serge....wheels after wheels and coilovers after coilovers..... :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I wish I can roll like Serge....wheels after wheels and coilovers after coilovers..... :laugh:


I sold my current ones bro.... Fronts started leaking....so i will get em rebuild and they are going to be like new. Only reason why i did it cz i have to ship them out to Kw and no way i can have car w out wheels for 2-3 weeks! 
New coils should go in on Saturday!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

You got the Street SS? :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> They leak like hell plus useless! If you want to add sound to it, just get Forge Dv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sound advice. Hah! sounds! See what I did there? 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> You got the Street SS? :thumbup:


Yes, sir! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Stero1D said:


>


Which rear diffuser is this? I need it in my life.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Which rear diffuser is this? I need it in my life.


CSR Automotive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> CSR Automotive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That diffuser is pretty dope! I might need to be part of that club!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got my 40,000 miles DSG service done at Leith VW of Cary. Great group of people, and cost $290 out the door. Now I'm free to start modding big time....lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> That diffuser is pretty dope! I might need to be part of that club!


If you can figure out a way to get it - go for it. Its amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosag012 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Cleaning day*

Hi everyone, I've been a member for a while and decided to be more active. Cleaned the CC inside out today and wanted to share some pics. Also, I got some H&R springs but can't afford installation right now ($500?) . Is there any site that you know with instructions on how to do this yourself? Please, let me know. 

Thanks and I'll be more active with more pics.


----------



## Tapcon (Jun 15, 2015)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here are some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! May I ask what wheels those are?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Tapcon said:


> Very nice! May I ask what wheels those are?


saggittas


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*New photo 2015*

2015 ! 








... 

and new set up REAR brakes from R36


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New Coilovers are in. Still need to make a few adjustments thou 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New Coilovers are in. Still need to make a few adjustments thou 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkdiggler72 (Jun 3, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> New Coilovers are in. Still need to make a few adjustments thou
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yawn..........SSDD!!!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> New Coilovers are in. Still need to make a few adjustments thou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Glad u approve,George 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> New Coilovers are in. Still need to make a few adjustments thou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Glad u approve,George
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just excited to see your interior mods once they begin


----------



## Natel508 (Feb 7, 2013)

2010 cc vr6 4motion Just arrived in the mail. Had to throw on the wheels from my old passat. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gratefulshane (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got mine back from the dealer. They replaced the HPFP and Crank Position Sensor.
Thankfully it was covered by warranty.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Bought one today so far I love it, I drove it around for 3 hours after I bought it.
2013, 37k miles, so far no mods. 
I do however have a question for you guys. I have an escort max 2 and I cant really find a good spot for it, to hardwire it and not leave it in the middle of the windshield. Are any of you using this radar detector in it? 
Here are some pictures, just some crappy Iphone ones.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Congrats on the purchase. I have an escort hardwired. I'll take a pic of the fuse box so you can do that.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! and could you also send me a picture of where you have it mounted? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Last row using the tap kit. I have it mounted on the driver side right above the rear view mirror. The remote is below the key fob by my knee so it's easy to mute


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I'm just excited to see your interior mods once they begin


Dash and door Piano black pieces are on the way frm Germany..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Last row using the tap kit. I have it mounted on the driver side right above the rear view mirror. The remote is below the key fob by my knee so it's easy to mute


I need that for my RedLINE bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2013)

Sharing this picture from one of our tech's - he installed an AirLift system on his CC over the weekend. Second in house car on air in the same amount of weeks (our MkVII Golf R being the other).


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Recently added 20% tint, forge r32 intake, resonator delete, k- sport kontrol pro coils, among some other smalls stuff..

Sorry for the iPhone picture


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I ordered a mount off ebay that should allow me to mount the max2 where yours is, I'll do the hardwiring when it comes
Haven't done anything yet, just drove it around another 100 miles. Love everything about the car so far


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sharing this picture from one of our tech's - he installed an AirLift system on his CC over the weekend. Second in house car on air in the same amount of weeks (our MkVII Golf R being the other).


Congrats on the air man. Looks pretty dope with those Bentley Continental wheels! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

60k miles 2013 CC . drives sweet as ever. Tuned at 20k

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

cut off the muffler next will be the silencer or whatever gonna run straight pipes how do yall think it will sound?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ascarbo27 said:


> cut off the muffler next will be the silencer or whatever gonna run straight pipes how do yall think it will sound?


It will ****tty bro esp if ur dsg! I did that and 2 weeks later got catback lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> It will ****tty bro esp if ur dsg! I did that and 2 weeks later got catback lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea it is dsg but i was gonna do straight pipe from after the cat, also going to do intake and a gfb dv+


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Dropped these off for a facelift and a color change!


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dipped front grille w/4 coats of black and 3 coats of glossifier. Also dipped wheels w/4 coats of black, 3 coat of graphite metalizer and 3 coats of glossifier. Overall pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

mtgbroker22 said:


> Dipped front grille w/4 coats of black and 3 coats of glossifier. Also dipped wheels w/4 coats of black, 3 coat of graphite metalizer and 3 coats of glossifier. Overall pretty happy with the results.


Its hard to get the actual effect of the wheels and grill with effects and filters. Do you mind sending a raw unedited image?


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Its hard to get the actual effect of the wheels and grill with effects and filters. Do you mind sending a raw unedited image?



Sure thing! Here you go


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks clean bro!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

saw the moon so I figure why not get in the picture. Ohh and I washed it


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Photo session with bae when a man and his son a dirt bike slowly passed me shouting "yea baby! Shes beautiful!"


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Replaced my Goodyear F1 Asymmetrical All Seasons with Continental DWS 06. Very impressed with the comfort and traction compared to the F1's. Noticeably smoother ride. I think I made a great choice at $134 a tire plus a $70 rebate. 

Also, as far as the Goodyear F1's Asymmetrical All Seasons, I got 45,000 miles on my F1's on a lowered CC and never had an issue with traction, cupping, or excessive camber wear. :thumbup:


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Carbon Fiber Trunk Lip should be sitting at my house when I get home later. Can't wait to get it installed


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

315cc said:


> Carbon Fiber Trunk Lip should be sitting at my house when I get home later. Can't wait to get it installed


Picture please!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

315cc said:


> Carbon Fiber Trunk Lip should be sitting at my house when I get home later. Can't wait to get it installed


You will love it... I love mine


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

This happened today. Stay tuned for the results


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

painted my calipers with the G2 paint.. quite lucky the blue was pretty much close to the volkswagen racing blue


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> You will love it... I love mine


Mmmmmm, Atheos.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## juicy01 (Jun 29, 2015)

This is what I did. 
Looking to sell the custom kit, any taken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

yusuke280 said:


> painted my calipers with the G2 paint.. quite lucky the blue was pretty much close to the volkswagen racing blue


Looks great! What front lip/splitter are you running under your r-line bumper?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Looks great! What front lip/splitter are you running under your r-line bumper?


Thanks mate 
EZlip, with tire shine!


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Been enjoying the car and staying true to my promise of _not touching anything on it_.

Well, almost. I couldn't stand the cup-holders. I know its pointy elbows but I hate em. Every-time I got into the car I would look at em, and say; "I hate you". I really think they ruin the flow of the center console, so I swapped in the Euro ones. Found them on ebay for $37 shipped from China (awww yeaaa). Took a month to get here, but they got here.

Before;



















Lets get started...









































































Almost there (note the band-aid on the thumb, yup, everytime)...





































All wrapped up. Got it done in about an hour and a half. The woman's fingers got in where my sausage links dared not venture. It also kept me from breaking things (per usual) as I have the patience of a lit fuse.

It really is the little things. :thumbup:


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

That really looks great dude :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Not something I would have considered doing until now. Great, clean job!


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking good!!! Definitely one of the best interior mods you can make to a CC. I did mine the same day I installed my flip-up emblem rear view camera. That was like 5 hours with my interior ripped apart...LOL!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

juicy01 said:


> This is what I did.
> Looking to sell the custom kit, any taken?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post more pics. This looks sick. 🏾🏾🏾🏾🏾🏾🏾🏾🏾🏾


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I am about a year late on this post. I have done a 3in intake from ABD Racingwerks, billy boat 3 in dp, forge atmospheric dv, spullen boost pipes, spullen dog bone insert, fog light hids, rear trunk lid spoiler... My CC is a 2014 black R Line.

I'm still having issues with this damn app to post pics here



Suck it!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Just did a CIM boost vent boost gauge! 


Suck it!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> You will love it... I love mine


Where did you get the trunk lip from? 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Where did you get the trunk lip from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Ebay


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Finished and ready to be installed...


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

yusuke280 said:


> painted my calipers with the G2 paint.. quite lucky the blue was pretty much close to the volkswagen racing blue


AWESOME CAR ! maybe, i buy EZ LIP  and make blue paint job on brakes  ... but, you need this ! http://www.get-store.com/images/product_images/popup_images/2603_0.JPG and R-line rear lights


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> Thanks mate
> EZlip, with tire shine!


When i put tire shine on my all-fit lip its looks amazing for about 12 hours then it just has buildup. Does this happen to you? If not what tire shine do you use?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Installed my new mirrors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

though about washing it.


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Night photo after raining*


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Dredr1 said:


>


Do you have all clear with no amber turn signals?


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

took it down the shore.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sonoma (I still call it Infineon) Raceway, today July 5th:

14.492 @ 95.56










Pretty much what I expected.

2009 CC Sport 2.0 TSI Auto (Tiptronic)
APR Stage 2 - 100 Octane File
APR Carbonio Stage 1+2 Intake
GFB DV+ Diverter Valve
USP Downpipe, Catted
ECS Dogbone Insert
Spulen Catch Can
Falken Ziex ZE912 Tires

It was between 66* and 72* during my time there, overcast and moist morning, sun was coming out the last run. Light to moderate head wind.

Second time ever on the drag strip, first time with my CC. I know my reaction times are garbage but overall I think the runs were pretty decent.

Felt pretty out of place today. Only saw one other VW (60's-70's Ghia) and most of the cars were 10-11 second american/muscle cars. They also ran Pro and Super Pro cars, some running in the low 6's. I still had fun, though.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Did a couple more VCDS tweaks, temporarily disabled TPMS since I have a sensor that's dead and the light is annoying, and changed my license plate frame!! [Sorry for terrible photo, it was dark.]


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Posted up with the flag


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Do you have all clear with no amber turn signals?


He has a Euro CC
_(TDI is the giveaway in his sig)_


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Do you have all clear with no amber turn signals?


I have black tint on the front (double layer of black matt foil) ... and it works OK


----------



## THANOSJ3 (Jul 2, 2015)

some clean up today 

sorry for the quality of the photos..camera sensor sucks


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Purchased a set of Coopee RS3-A tires. Has only 27k since I got the car new and stock tires wore out. Apparently it's because I have a "sports car with really low profile performer tires." Quoting the service people at VW.

So far, drives good.. Stiffer than the conti's were and handle really well in the rain.

Also got my new steering wheel in. Crazy deal on eBay.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> Purchased a set of Coopee RS3-A tires. Has only 27k since I got the car new and stock tires wore out. Apparently it's because I have a "sports car with really low profile performer tires." Quoting the service people at VW.
> 
> So far, drives good.. Stiffer than the conti's were and handle really well in the rain.
> 
> Also got my new steering wheel in. Crazy deal on eBay.


How crazy?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

$150...

Also, pic of tread on the tires. Channels are really wide. Suppose to help with rain/wet traction.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Finally recorded a video of my exhaust


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> $150...
> 
> Also, pic of tread on the tires. Channels are really wide. Suppose to help with rain/wet traction.


Great deal in the steering wheel 

Tires will become extremely noisy  good luck!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great deal in the steering wheel 

Tires will become extremely noisy  good luck![/QUOTE]

Do you say that due to experience with these specific tires? Can't imagine they would be worse than my cupped/feathered conti tires that the car came with.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Great deal in the steering wheel
> 
> Tires will become extremely noisy  good luck!


Do you say that due to experience with these specific tires? Can't imagine they would be worse than my cupped/feathered conti tires that the car came with.[/QUOTE]

Never had those tires, just experience in general with tires...they will be as bad as the OEM conti.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gotcha. We shall see. If I can get better mileage out of these, I'll be happy. Either case, I already like re handling better on these, being they are UHP that is expected. 

Cheers,


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> $150...
> 
> Also, pic of tread on the tires. Channels are really wide. Suppose to help with rain/wet traction.


what?! Holy hell


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

yusuke280 said:


> Finally recorded a video of my exhaust


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

yusuke280 said:


> Finally recorded a video of my exhaust


Exhaust sounds sick! How many mufflers do you have? And resonators if any? Any pics of the set up would be nice. 

I have duals on mine with 1 large magnaflow, then the pipes split with two magnaflow resonators. Thinking about putting two magnaflow mufflers at the ends.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





manefresh2089 said:


> Exhaust sounds sick! How many mufflers do you have? And resonators if any? Any pics of the set up would be nice.
> 
> I have duals on mine with 1 large magnaflow, then the pipes split with two magnaflow resonators. Thinking about putting two magnaflow mufflers at the ends.


thanks all 
I left the cats on, and everything after that (2 resonators and the middle suitcase muffler) is chopped off then at the end it's the 2 mufflers. Might put a 200cell later on though!

Yep, pics of the setup is under my build thread!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7132975-new-3-6-4mo-owner-with-lots-of-parts-coming!


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

BORA RSI said:


> though about washing it.


Good looker :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Also got my new steering wheel in. Crazy deal on eBay.


Nice, but did it come with the (matching) airbag?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Removed all the chrome trim from my grill, except the emblem until further notice. I need to figure out what color to have them painted or wrapped.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

munnarg said:


> Removed all the chrome trim from my grill, except the emblem until further notice. I need to figure out what color to have them painted or wrapped.


Im interested in how you fully removed the chrome off


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice, but did it come with the (matching) airbag?


 Bought the airbag separately For $200 new. Total of $350 for an almost brand new wheel and brand new airbag.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Bought the airbag separately For $200 new. Total of $350 for an almost brand new wheel and brand new airbag.


Any links to that seller for the wheel? I'm looking for just the wheel.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Any links to that seller for the wheel? I'm looking for just the wheel.


You will have do so an eBay search. He only had 1.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Dropped my CC off to have all the chrome pieces, grille and window trim wrapped matte black, tint the windows and tails to 20%. Next to go read what all I need to add the fogs to my CC.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

took a picture


----------



## mm63 (Jul 5, 2015)

315cc said:


> :thumbup: I got these on my candy white R-Line, absolutely love the look, CF spoiler is next.


Are those stick ons or full cover replacements? If they are full replacements, did you need to remove the mirror first to remove the cover?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Bought the airbag separately For $200 new. Total of $350 for an almost brand new wheel and brand new airbag.


And sell your old one for $375 = profit :laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> And sell your old one for $375 = profit :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> :laugh:


A good week to laugh I guess. Got a steal on my GTI. Doesn't mean someone else gets a steal on my stock one lol.

Plus I'm shipping free. I think that's a good deal..


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Waxed her some time ago and installed the R-line bumper 










<p>*Passat CC '09 | Revo Stage 3 +- 200cp Upgraded Turbo + Dpf Off | Lugano 19" | Ass Lift 2013 R-line retrofit | Interior CC 2013 Full | Bi-xenon AFS retrofit |*


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Santa and his Big Brown Sleigh dropped off my Schwaben Tool Kit, Piston DV, Forge DV spacer, Blackbeat Motorsports Intake, Red Top Coilpacks, and NGK Sparkplugs. And I have off tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

hallucinogen said:


> Waxed her some time ago and installed the R-line bumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I see that you've retrofitted the new rear bumper and lights..
How much did that cost you to do and what did you need to get it to work (DIY)


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Quick 20 minute lunch break install. Sold my old one shipping it out today. Thanks for the support


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Washed, waxed and lowered









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

I ordered NY vanity plates.

ERKUNDEN

It means "Explore".


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

hudeck said:


> Wow I see that you've retrofitted the new rear bumper and lights..
> How much did that cost you to do and what did you need to get it to work (DIY)


Yes I did - and it's a good visual impact retrofit

The cost for the bumper tail lights and trunk which I bought from allegro same color code was 1000$ 
The inner rings for the taillights were 125$ and







the labor was 125$

More info you have in this thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5707276


*Passat CC '09 | Revo Stage 3 +- 200cp Upgraded Turbo + Dpf Off | Lugano 19" | Ass Lift 2013 R-line retrofit | Interior CC 2013 Full | Bi-xenon AFS retrofit |*


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

-hole in radiator
-hole in gas tank
-TB overdosed on meth
-found my fueling solution to go over 400whp

Mixed emotions these last few days


----------



## GodBreaux (Aug 24, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> I sold my current ones bro.... Fronts started leaking....so i will get em rebuild and they are going to be like new. Only reason why i did it cz i have to ship them out to Kw and no way i can have car w out wheels for 2-3 weeks!
> New coils should go in on Saturday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What are the wheel and tire specs on your car man? Your setup looks great!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> -hole in radiator
> -hole in gas tank
> -TB overdosed on meth
> -found my fueling solution to go over 400whp
> ...


Look at this guy just casually showing up :laugh:


Sounds rough though


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

juicy01 said:


> This is what I did.
> Looking to sell the custom kit, any taken?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely am interested in the front kit.
Any contact data to get in touch, mate?

And some more pictures would be sweet (also a side view, to see how it fits into the whole car's flow).
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Just installed the helix Vw subwoofer confirmed in my cc! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pottle said:


> took a picture


Dope drop. airlift setup?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just installed the helix Vw subwoofer confirmed in my cc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it sound? Looks good. Assume it takes the place of spare tire?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bought this


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Was in the process of changing amber turn signals to clear when i got confused. The turn signals wouldnt remove, come to find out they were zip tied in


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Cbritt said:


> Was in the process of changing amber turn signals to clear when i got confused. The turn signals wouldnt remove, come to find out they were zip tied in


Was you car used?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, but there were no problems with them whatsoever just extra precaution









But everything fit snug and secure and they really change the look of the entire front end. Still at a loss of why i didn't perform this easy switch earlier!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got winter set powdercoated  #winterready










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Yes, but there were no problems with them whatsoever just extra precaution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff man!!! One of my fav mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Bought this


Dane is gonna kill that StLouis game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GodBreaux said:


> What are the wheel and tire specs on your car man? Your setup looks great!


Just saw ur post 


I got Rotiform LVS Monolooks 9et45 square wrapped in 225/35 F n 235/35 R. 20mm spacers front due to BBK and 5mm spacer in rear cz had em laying around 









Wheels are for sale BTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Serge i saw your post on the fb page. Did you remove and powder coat your trim pieces? Or did you buy new ones?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Serge i saw your post on the fb page. Did you remove and powder coat your trim pieces? Or did you buy new ones?


Bought new ones frm Germany 

Stock ones will be for sale. What ur name on FB page?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Connor britt


----------



## makisg4 (May 9, 2009)

THANOSJ3 said:


> some clean up today
> 
> sorry for the quality of the photos..camera sensor sucks


nice work Thanos!! did your father help you or does he only mess it...?


----------



## THANOSJ3 (Jul 2, 2015)

makisg4 said:


> nice work Thanos!! did your father help you or does he only mess it...?


thanks makis..my father always mess it - scratch it and someone needs to do the hard work after that..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> How's it sound? Looks good. Assume it takes the place of spare tire?


Sounds crisp. Not to bassy. It's 600 bucks plug and play list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

This...








.








.








.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds crisp. Not to bassy. It's 600 bucks plug and play list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One can do so much w 600 bux n CC.... Oh boy ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection! 

Now its time to get some decent wheels, bro!
I got a set for sale! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

And here I am drivibg through downtown Shanghai, trying to make the inept local authorities issue my vehicle license to pick up my brand new CC on Friday.
New 19"s already waiting in the garage.
picking up loads of nice ideas from here.
Will post pics.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

NaK said:


> And here I am drivibg through downtown Shanghai, trying to make the inept local authorities issue my vehicle license to pick up my brand new CC on Friday.
> New 19"s already waiting in the garage.
> picking up loads of nice ideas from here.
> Will post pics.


Awesome! Someone from CN


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Look at this guy just casually showing up :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sounds rough though


:beer::beer::beer: Whats up Dan!? 
I try to get on here when I have a second.
Has been rough man...approaching 100K with BT/slammed creates all sorts of fun. Pay to play! 

TB fixed and good to go. 
Radiator to be done soon.
Gas tank leak was semi-fixed
And 400+ whp is still in the works, high torque with this turbo is my issue currently... 370/370 whp/trq
which means rods because my power on both sides is going to keep going up almost equally. Torque is the killer.
If I add fueling I will likely need rods. And if I do all that then I will likely want a larger turbo. See the vicious cycle there.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Piank Black trim installed and i love it. Door pieces will go in when I have more time for CC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Piank Black trim installed and i love it. Door pieces will go in when I have more time for CC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look dope brotha!


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I took a pic lol


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Piank Black trim installed and i love it. Door pieces will go in when I have more time for CC


I've been thinking of taking all my trim out and spraying it with some VW Carbon Steel Gray Metallic. When you do the door trim can you take come pictures of the removal process? Same for the area surrounding the hazard button. Black looks great though!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm more of a wood guy myself but the black looks nice. Better than the plastic gray


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cj8 said:


> I've been thinking of taking all my trim out and spraying it with some VW Carbon Steel Gray Metallic. When you do the door trim can you take come pictures of the removal process? Same for the area surrounding the hazard button. Black looks great though!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try to take picts, bro!


Go for Carbon Steel Grey! Gonna be sexy!!!! Imma do that sometime later hehe i had wheels in that color and it was amazing!









If u need extra set of trim, let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbt2.0 (Jun 12, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Will do when I take her outside
> 
> 
> Installed this for fellow CC owner for a fee of two margaritas...
> ...


Know this is an old thread, is that a blow off vale?


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Yes, but there were no problems with them whatsoever just extra precaution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI I would like to ask you, WHAT LIP under the bumper do you have ? (the black one) Thx


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Dredr1 said:


> HI I would like to ask you, WHAT LIP under the bumper do you have ? (the black one) Thx


With the fit and texture I would say that is a product called EZ Lip, which is basically a foam rubber garage door seal. Not a bad product, but it is very universal.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflp said:


> With the fit and texture I would say that is a product called EZ Lip, which is basically a foam rubber garage door seal. Not a bad product, but it is very universal.


Its actually a product call all-fit automotive lip! Much more durable. ez lip can easily be torn with hands because it is made of a cheap foam material, while all fit lip is even hard to cut with scissors because its made with a durable rubber! Haha. You get twice as much better material for the exact same price! But yes very universal, flexible, and fairly cheap! Wish i wouldve bought this sooner to avoid scrapes but it was too late when you go over a low surface the lip bends under your car to protect your bumper!







(clear turn signals since photo was taken)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It goes great with those cheesy brake caliper covers


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> It goes great with those cheesy brake caliper covers


I like the covers better because there is SO much less brake dust


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> I like the covers better because there is SO much less brake dust


Where does it all go then?  :laugh:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Where does it all go then?  :laugh:


Just builds up behind it and most comes off with a routine wash


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Devirginized my keys... Cz obsessed w modding 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cbt2.0 said:


> Know this is an old thread, is that a blow off vale?


Thats Forge Diverter Valve 🏿


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, my first post, since it's my first little change to the CC then...

Swapped out the stock 17" wheels for some Audi S5 wheels, 19"x8.5 ET35 with 235/35/19 Pirelli's on them.










Looks better in person and also I'm terrible and taking pictures.




















I'm planning on lowering the car just a bit with some VWR springs.
The goal is to close the gap a little while maintaining as much of the original ride feeling as possible. I can't stress enough how bad streets here in China can be.
Then, maybe I'll switch out the brakes and start on the *invisble* things under the hood. I like my cars simple, almost lean to look at; Understating.
It's going to take a while But I hope to keep some posts coming, slowly.

Sadly, any parts take forever to get here, via imports.
The Eibach production facility is like 20 minutes from my office. I wish I could jump the fence. Or stalk out the staff and make a fake new friend. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

NaK said:


> Well, my first post, since it's my first little change to the CC then...
> 
> Swapped out the stock 17" wheels for some Audi S5 wheels, 19"x8.5 ET35 with 235/35/19 Pirelli's on them.
> 
> ...


looking good! just get C/O's buddy, you won't regret it!


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Managed to find an old engineer of mine working for Eibach site over here now.
Win! I'm getting a Pro-kit for free by next week and have a look at it before going for possibly c/o kit. I mean, it's free. *grin*

I also found good solution for wrap combo I have in mind and a nice Exhaust kit replacement, adjustable from within the cabin.

Will keep proper DSLR pics coming soon(tm) and with each upgrade.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

During my DSG service in June, the service department called and mentioned that my battery was at 60% and should be changed soon. Fast forward to today, my car would not start, Windows came down and would not go up and the clock was running backwards....possession...lol.
How ironic is it that my appointment was for this Tuesday to have the battery changed. I searched online for reviews on batteries and decided to go with the Duralast platinum H6. The dealer was going to charge over $200 for the change. Went to AutoZone and purchased the H6 and at the checkout my total came to $199 and some change. I shop there often and worked there part time for about 4 months so the manager gave me a 10% discount..."sweet", also, I had a $60 rebate card from Hankook for my tire purchase memorial day weekend. So now my total was at $121. Go home and changed it with no problems at the moment... And then I go back to AutoZone to return the core for an additional $18 in savings. Total for battery changed with a 3 year free replacement...$103. Not to bad.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Washed and waxed


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Decided to go back to SHS/Kw coilovers... Not super happy with H&R coils, i guess cz I got spoiled by SHS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Took their first picture together!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wash and wax over the weekend.

40k service performed today. Found a minor oil leak near the turbo and a couple bad LCA bushings. Both replaced under warranty.

Got my 40k service done for 400 bucks though. Stacking coupons FTW.


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Roof wrapped in black between sunroof and rear window.
Cost : 25 USD.
There's still a few reasons left to love China for. 
New suspension should be arriving next weekend or the following week. Screw that wheelgap.
Also trying out custom molds for front bumbers/lips. I would like a Rline/default hybrid (don't like the round foglights), so I'm playing with a workshop and a CAD engineer here.
maybe I should make a "build thread" ... We'll see.
For now, just the wrap. It's a long process; step by step, no rush.
Also, everything that's white now will be wrapped in 3M matte white.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

🏾 roof looks good. Will definitely be better with a drop, and let us see your renderings for a new front bumper/lip..


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Washed and waxed


What did you mount your plate with? looking to do the same as yours, without drilling into bumper


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

AndreiMTM said:


> What did you mount your plate with? looking to do the same as yours, without drilling into bumper


3m double sided tape. Been a year already and no issues. Just be sure to clean, clay and dry the area to ensure it stays on well.


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

I was about to post this as a joke, when actually ... :banghead:



> I've been thinking of taking all my trim out and spraying it with some VW Carbon Steel Gray Metallic. When you do the door trim can you take come pictures of the removal process? Same for the area surrounding the hazard button. Black looks great though!


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

I installed a Hotchkis rear sway bar...it makes the car feel so much lighter while turning, hard to believe it wasn't something VW included from the factory. I would definitely recommend this upgrade.


----------



## Timmay1337 (Jul 30, 2015)

Turb02 said:


> Now you see it....
> 
> Now you cant...ish
> 
> ...




Where did you buy the cover of your fog lights?


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

AndreiMTM said:


> What did you mount your plate with? looking to do the same as yours, without drilling into bumper


Screw the plate the exhaust looks sweet!


Suck it!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Timmay1337 said:


> Where did you buy the cover of your fog lights?


I didn't buy them. I made them.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> Screw the plate the exhaust looks sweet!
> 
> 
> Suck it!


Thanks! How it should have came from the factory. I think I'm gonna swap out the resonators and install two full size mufflers, a little less drone and a deeper sound I hope..









Anyone have suggestion for sub $300 DP with minimal to no modifications to fit the hangers?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thanks! How it should have came from the factory. I think I'm gonna swap out the resonators and install two full size mufflers, a little less drone and a deeper sound I hope..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exhaust looks awesome man.

AWE tuning?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> exhaust looks awesome man.
> 
> AWE tuning?


Thanks. Custom done at a local shop. Not my cup of tea to spend $$$ on pre fab exhaust systems..


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

How much did it run


Suck it!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> How much did it run
> 
> 
> Suck it!


About $600. Would have been $700 or so with full size rear mufflers. Should have done it from the jump.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I didn't buy them. I made them.


Using what and how? You should start a thread with a DIY. I'm very interested.


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's been a crazy 3 months since purchasing my car! Only thing done when I bought it from the dealership (top pic) was Neuspeed Race springs.

Here's how it sits today, with more things being delivered next week:


----------



## Cc turbo (Oct 6, 2014)

my custom exhaust


----------



## Cc turbo (Oct 6, 2014)

*Methanol Injection Kit*

anyone running this kit??? :







?
just bought it and looking for some details about HP gain and overall feeling .


----------



## Cc turbo (Oct 6, 2014)

*my tuner here in israel*

i'll just put this here ...
GTI Mk6 k04 - A new record - 410hp & 65 kg/m. MaxTuned with eTuners
hoping to tune my k04 cc to this level .


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

unctucker said:


> Using what and how? You should start a thread with a DIY. I'm very interested.


It was a pain in the a$$. Trust me you dont want to try to make these.

No DIY will be made. Sorry man. Too many irons in the fire.

Quick and dirty though:
Found honeycomb product on ebay, cut factory fog surrounds up and used the frame only. Used jb weld and body filler to attach the honeycomb to the fog surround frame. 
Its not perfect...at all.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cc turbo said:


> my custom exhaust
> 
> What exhaust tips are those?!


----------



## Cc turbo (Oct 6, 2014)

I think it's Touareg exhaust tip I bought them from eBay , German seller .


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*can you cc what i have done to my cc*

hey all .. finally, some time to share a couple of pix with my fellow cc owners ... can you cc what i have done to my cc so far .. i have custom fabricated all of the "unique" parts by hand, except the obvious .. let me know what y'all think, eh .. thanks!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Cc turbo said:


> my custom exhaust ..


hey man .. THAT is so simple and to the point .. excellent setup mate! .. remember to update your cc thread, eh .. good luck!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cc turbo said:


> I think it's Touareg exhaust tip I bought them from eBay , German seller .


Any more pictures from other angles?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Somehow this happened last night... Going to try replacing my plugs after work. On a side note, managed nearly 44MPG on a city drive to work this morning! (Trying to look on the bright side of things.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Installed my new catback exhaust and boost gauge. Next is tints followed by down pipe and tune


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Took care of the rear end last night with a pair of koni yellows


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

got a few goodies installed today :beer:

stealth car cam 

















and got the r line badge and DRL LEDs on :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey all .. finally, some time to share a couple of pix with my fellow cc owners ... can you cc what i have done to my cc so far .. i have custom fabricated all of the "unique" parts by hand, except the obvious .. let me know what y'all think, eh .. thanks!


The front lip and the mesh grill hiding the fog light on the drivers side. I fancy the lip. How did you pull that off? 


yusuke280 said:


> got a few goodies installed today
> 
> stealth car cam
> 
> ...


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry guys. Screwed up the reply. How are you liking those led corners. I've been conflicted about them 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

VRBehavior said:


> Sorry guys. Screwed up the reply. How are you liking those led corners. I've been conflicted about them
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


hey no worries. it looks totally OEM and if you don't like the idea of having LED DRLs then you don't really have to connect that part and just leave the turn signal on because it looks a lot better than the stock single bulb one


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

yusuke280 said:


> hey no worries. it looks totally OEM and if you don't like the idea of having LED DRLs then you don't really have to connect that part and just leave the turn signal on because it looks a lot better than the stock single bulb one


I would have to agree on that! Plus I won't feel as guilty about not getting the LED 2013 model. I'm sold. The LEDs look really choice man!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

So, it looks like I'm still getting the hang of it, but the car finally got a bit of a drop. 
I don't regret it. I can maybe squeeze another 5mm out of it, but that's about as low as you will want to go in China, ever.
I'm gonna try out roads away from the "civilized" Shanghai this week and then we'll see.

So, we're currently looking at swapped wheels and rubber, lowered suspension and the black wrap between sunroof and rear window.
I'm still going to go for wrapping the rest of the car in either 3M 1080 Matte White or Satin White.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

VRBehavior said:


> I would have to agree on that! Plus I won't feel as guilty about not getting the LED 2013 model. I'm sold. The LEDs look really choice man!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


thanks bud, go for it :thumbup:


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey all .. finally, some time to share a couple of pix with my fellow cc owners ... can you cc what i have done to my cc so far .. i have custom fabricated all of the "unique" parts by hand, except the obvious .. let me know what y'all think, eh .. thanks!


What the info on your intake? A modified ABD FSI intake?


----------



## Timmay1337 (Jul 30, 2015)

Turb02 said:


> I didn't buy them. I made them.



respect ! O.O

it looks very nice


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

mtgbroker22 said:


> It's been a crazy 3 months since purchasing my car! Only thing done when I bought it from the dealership (top pic) was Neuspeed Race springs. Here's how it sits today, with more things being delivered next week:


hey man .. that is one clean R line dude! ... very nice mods - how are you liking the tune? .. somehow the mods never end, eh .. enjoy the ride ... good luck!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

NaK said:


> So, it looks like I'm still getting the hang of it, but the car finally got a bit of a drop.
> I don't regret it. I can maybe squeeze another 5mm out of it.


hey man, nee how ma .. that is very well stanced with perfect wheel gap - sux when you gotta worry about bad roads and pot holes, eh .. hows the ride .. what are your final wheel/suspension specs .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> Now you see it .... Now you cant...ish


hey man .. excellent job on the custom fab - it can be a pain but it looks damn good when done, eh .. now you can drop a stage II intake/filter right behind it .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> The front lip and the mesh grill hiding the fog light on the drivers side. I fancy the lip. How did you pull that off?


good call mate .. cheers .. there are two more "unique" items - not including the abd intake with the 3" maf housing!

- the front lip .. i decided to only do the part that mattered and catches the most curb rash (see pix below - ramp depicting a curb) - i tried wheel to wheel but it just didnt look good to me .. the dur-a-flex material is made of four tough rubber composite compounds and i fabricated 1"x1/8" aluminium bracket for the whole piece which sandwiches and secures the material against the bumper with only eleven countersink screws .. makes the install easy, very clean looking and long lasting .. yes, still on stock wheel/susp, but i have solved my cupping issue!










- drivers side fog light mesh grill .. the main reason for this is that my stage II intake filter sits right behind the fog light .. i thought of cutting up the plastic one, or even just cutting holes in it, but i just dont like plastic! .. it is racing gitter aluminium mesh custom formed by hand using the original grill as mold .. looks real stealthy and functional to boot .. a head on shot with cc on six inch high homebrew ramps ..












NUISANCECC said:


> What the info on your intake? A modified ABD FSI intake?


hey man .. the intake is an abd 70.LAN7 for the 2.0t tsi .. no mods necessary, except that i run a 3" aluminium maf housing as well .. first mod i did to my cc when i got it in 2009!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Picked up a new keychain on the cheap from eBay because the spring in my old one was starting to fail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

kbad said:


> hey man, nee how ma .. that is very well stanced with perfect wheel gap - sux when you gotta worry about bad roads and pot holes, eh .. hows the ride .. what are your final wheel/suspension specs .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Well, I'm not chinese, but thanks for the knee how mah. 
I just work here.

I'm running what used to be *Audi S5 Stock Wheels* (got them from an Audi dealership) *19"x8.5 with an ET35* and I put some *Pirelli Cinturato* on them *235/35/19*.
The "suspension"... I didn't go for coilovers yet, because a bit of a pain for me to get them, but due to my RL job network I know plenty of people in the VW supply chain, including Eibach.
I had a nice day at their plant, next to Shanghai, and we tried different spring sets, and after some discussions and further tests, we went with an *Eibach Pro-Kit for the Audi A3* (see picture) and slapped it onto the CC. The immediate drop is what you get in the pictures, plus the additional bit that'll come when it settles. The ride is smooth enough for me to say I barely notice ANY difference to stock (that's a lot to say for Chinese roads). My wife isn't complaining about a horrible ride, so :thumbup:.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

NaK said:


> Well, I'm not chinese ..


worlds getting small .. cant assume these days, eh .. so howre you liking it there .. hope alls going well for you .. thanks for the info .. i've got a set of eibach pro 85105.140 sitting in garage waiting for me to have some time to drop them in - dont really want to spend more on not much difference for street driving - looking for 19" wheels and bigger brakes when i find a good deal and some suspension component hardening .. so, did eibach throw in the pirellis or at least get you a good deal??? .. take care .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

I got the Eibach Springs for free.
Totally worth the beers I paid on that weekend.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

NaK said:


> I got the Eibach Springs for free.
> Totally worth the beers I paid on that weekend.


right on .. Tsingtao all around!


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Ordered my BFI Weighted Shift Knob, DieselGeeks Short Shifter kit, P3 OBDII Vent Gauge, R8 Red tops, and NGK plugs. Shout out to @HS Tuning for the above and beyond customer service. Hopefully I can get everything installed soon before my trip to Ocean City, MD. Pics soon :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

CF Wrap roof, grill, side skirts, front lip, back lip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

airmax1 said:


> CF Wrap roof, grill, side skirts, front lip, back lip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AE86 concept?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> CF Wrap roof, grill, side skirts, front lip, back lip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking real good! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> CF Wrap roof, grill, side skirts, front lip, back lip.


hey man ... very clean use of CF to contrast and blend with the whole car .. excellent job mate .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> CF Wrap roof, grill, side skirts, front lip, back lip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the right amount of wrap. Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> CF Wrap roof, grill, side skirts, front lip, back lip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Panda! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Saturday went back to SHS/KW1 coilovers...cut the bases of the front struts n removed perches from the rear! Damn what a nice ride quality! Couldnt handle the ride of H&R... Never trying anything else but KWs on my cars! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Panda!
> 
> whom doesn't love Panda!
> 
> ...





12vwcc said:


> Just the right amount of wrap. Nice!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...





kbad said:


> hey man ... very clean use of CF to contrast and blend with the whole car .. excellent job mate .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


:thumbup:



VRBehavior said:


> Looking real good!
> 
> unibrace next? front brakes firts
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk





yusuke280 said:


> AE86 concept?


No, was in my mind to go this direction for long time.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Got this in the mail 









Install will happen tonight with pics 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Washed, waxed, and photographed last night






















































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Page 1000!

Had a buddy paint my turn signals. 

Crappy cell phone pics:

Smoked Signals by Jeremy Coley, on Flickr

Smoked Signals by Jeremy Coley, on Flickr

Smoked Signals by Jeremy Coley, on Flickr


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Love how that looks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Robotninja636 said:


> Got this in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AIS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Decided to get the euro light switch installed to run my foglights independently of the headlights.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Decided to get the euro light switch installed to run my foglights independently of the headlights.



Nice but why didn't you get one with AUTO function? You don't like Auto function?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Decided to get the euro light switch installed to run my foglights independently of the headlights.


🏻


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Whenever you say euro, you should say "non american".
Asia is apparently fitted the way europe is. And I'm having similar feedback for the middle east. It seems Europe isn't the special kid, the US is. 
light switches, center consoles, and minor knick knacks here and there....

Also Auto-lights FTW. absolute nobrainer.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

I i stalled the Unitronic intake after work today.

I woke up in the morning with the box from Paul @ DAP on my doorstep, which made for a long and giddy day at the office.

When I finally got home around 8:45 PM I went straight to work ripping out the old stuff. In about an hour I was done, and went for a test drive. Now 2:06 AM and I'm finally in bed  so I guess you could say I like it! VTECH hits so much harder now!! Sounds so nice too, yet still discrete enough for a CC. Perfect intake!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Robotninja636 said:


> I i stalled the Unitronic intake after work today.
> 
> I woke up in the morning with the box from Paul @ DAP on my doorstep, which made for a long and giddy day at the office.
> 
> ...


What's a VTECH? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

VTECH is that magical unicorn power that makes a Honda sounds like angry bees. Usually comes with Type R seatbelt covers and a big wing too


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> What's a VTECH?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea, VW don't have VTEC lol.. But I'm sure the intake sounds good. 🏾


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Yes it does. I read it online. It must be true

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Smh!


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

golfIVever said:


> Page 1000!
> 
> Had a buddy paint my turn signals.
> 
> ...


Looks like my twin car minus tint. looks good.


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Pottle said:


> Looks like my twin car minus tint. looks good.


:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

joenelson7687 said:


> Yes it does. I read it online. It must be true
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


nope! Gen 1 TSI's don't have it.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

DasCC said:


> nope! Gen 1 TSI's don't have it.


I think this was a joke haha. So who has done something to their CC today?


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

: ))) I knew that VTECH comment would be a good one

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Installed my BFI Shift Knob. Took 20 minutes. Looks and feels awesome. Next is the Dieselgeek Short Shifter  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Robotninja636 said:


> : ))) I knew that VTECH comment would be a good one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


:beer:


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

joenelson7687 said:


> Installed my BFI Shift Knob. Took 20 minutes. Looks and feels awesome. Next is the Dieselgeek Short Shifter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I keep going back and forth between this and their leather one, but I'm afraid of how hot this one will get, since my car is always out in the sun. 

You are in MD, let me know how it gets.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

The fact that it's not mirrored might be ok although It might be bad in direct sunlight.

I used to have a chrome, mirror finished Räzo knob on my IS300 and I left some skin behind a few times...but it looks badass. A good reason to get driving gloves 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Wait we don't have VTECH in our cars? Damn!!! 


Suck it!


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

finally


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

GGCC said:


> finally


I'm not 100% on how it's offset like that but I freaking love that idea. Can you post what gauge you used and how you installed it? I never use that clock anyway!

EDIT: Just saw the post below this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5277784-To-be-done-soon!-2012-clock-into-boost-gauge!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

GGCC said:


> finally


That's pretty nice! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

GGCC said:


> finally


Love it, except for the offset. I hope you don't have any OCD passengers 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

GGCC said:


> finally


Just needs a 3 gauge to balance it out. Killer job!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Just needs a 3 gauge to balance it out. Killer job!



I agree! Just balance it out with another gauge


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have to ask, what do you trim the trim with ?


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*I installed an Injen Intake System*

I installed an Injen intake system this morning. Fairly easy install. Biggest problem I had was removing the clamps at the Turbo. This is a quality looking intake with nice fit and finish. Took about an hour to complete.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Just needs a 3 gauge to balance it out. Killer job!





OEMplusCC said:


> I agree! Just balance it out with another gauge


Yeah... probably right. Maybe something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICO-45mm-Clear-Lens-White-Led-Mini-Volt-Voltage-Voltmeter-Meter-Gauge-PSI-BAR-/360692390842?hash=item53faf11bba&vxp=mtr





swerve2850 said:


> I have to ask, what do you trim the trim with ?


Slowly on a band saw. Then touched it up with high grit sand paper.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

racerCC47 said:


> I installed an Injen intake system this morning. Fairly easy install. Biggest problem I had was removing the clamps at the Turbo. This is a quality looking intake with nice fit and finish. Took about an hour to complete.


Nice, where is the masf on that pipe though?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

GGCC said:


> finally


What size gauge did you use? I purchased a red LED clock several months back so I have a spare bezel.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Robotninja636 said:


> Nice, where is the masf on that pipe though?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It is on the bottom of the tube close to where it would be in factory position. Injen has a built in port for the sensor.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

unctucker said:


> What size gauge did you use? I purchased a red LED clock several months back so I have a spare bezel.


45mm


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. Is it mechanical or electronic?


----------



## bessvybz (Mar 27, 2015)

racerCC47 said:


> I installed an Injen intake system this morning. Fairly easy install. Biggest problem I had was removing the clamps at the Turbo. This is a quality looking intake with nice fit and finish. Took about an hour to complete.


Be sure to periodically check the hose clamps by the turbo, they're known to loosen over time. My coupler was completely disconnected from the turbo last time I checked mine.


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

Borrowed a friends vagcom and disabled DRLs, enabled comfort windows (up/down from fob) and attempted to enable rain closure. I say attempted because the rain closure doesn't work. It shows up in the MFI and stays checked, I've tried it with that stalk in the off position and auto-wiper position and nothing. I've also made sure to wait long enough for the MFI to turn off after getting out and locking the doors. 

Did a lot of reading and it seems like the 2012's can be tough to get this feature to work.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone looked into this carbon fiber engine cover from ecs tuning or bought one? Im actually really interested in changing it up a bit. I just dont know if its worth it; should be trustworthy considering its ecs. Any thoughts/ideas/comments? http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2804425/?gclid=CK7DhpS2nccCFQmKaQode5cFoA


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

That cover looks badass....but $350 for a mod that does nothing is a bit much in my opinion

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Robotninja636 said:


> That cover looks badass....but $350 for a mod that does nothing is a bit much in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Its so badass and the lines and curvatures are just gorgeous. Im not going to be able to find anyone to fabricate it for less. Might buy it


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

I like that it shows off the coilpacks. Might help with some heat dicipation...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Robotninja636 said:


> That cover looks badass....but $350 for a mod that does nothing is a bit much in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I would have to agree. I couldn't really justify that price point for a cosmetic mod that doesn't do anything and only gets seen when the hood is up. Not worth it. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

What do yall think is a small cosmetic mod that makes a world of difference in your opinion?


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I went for the clear turn signals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Changed all my rear bulbs to LED and took some pictures with a decent camera 







__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_for all pictures click here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7208522-So-my-project-is-finally-%28i-think%29-complete-%29_


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> Changed all my rear bulbs to LED and took some pictures with a decent camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel specs? I likem


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> Changed all my rear bulbs to LED and took some pictures with a decent camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel specs? I likem


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> I would have to agree. I couldn't really justify that price point for a cosmetic mod that doesn't do anything and only gets seen when the hood is up. Not worth it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


But is sexy AF, then need to be trimmed to fit the CC..


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> But is sexy AF, then need to be trimmed to fit the CC..


Thats the thing! It already fits the cc! the wider look covers more less attractive engine components


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dsg love.*

Just had the DSG reflashed. I really like the difference. Big improvement. The lag has been even further diminished.The car is so much more responsive. It now feels like the power mods and the trans performance are on par,and I now have launch control!! 
Even my wife who is the main driver called me on her way to work with it to tell me how much she noticed and liked the difference.
Friends have been waiting for me to get this upgrade so now we can head to the drag strip where with the help from the upgrade, especially the launch, I hope to make the upper 13's. Wooooohooo ! It's an Apr flash.
Drag reports to come.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> I would have to agree. I couldn't really justify that price point for a cosmetic mod that doesn't do anything and only gets seen when the hood is up. Not worth it.


Hey guys .. So, how about $100 for a customizable, hand made, all aluminum/stainless steel modular frame and interchangeable insert for your stock factory engine cover? (it's $75 for the frame and $25 per 'plain' insert; custom design/material inserts depend on amount of personalization/customization - or you can use your own) ... just pop out the plastic insert and replace it with a cool alluminum one, customized to your unique taste - no two will ever be the same! .. Guess you didn't look closely under my hood! ... 










Check out das ModFrame™ ... Made by hand, one at a time, in the USA ... Let me now what you think .. Thanks.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

kbad said:


> Hey guys .. So, how about $100 (it's $75 for the frame and $25 per plain insert; custom design/material inserts depend on amount of customization) for a customizable, hand made, aluminum/stainless steel modular frame and insert for you stock engine cover? ... Guess you didn't look closely under my hood! ... Check out Das ModFrame from Http://www.kbadfab.com/ ... Made by hand one at a time ... Let me now what you think .. Thanks.


Broken link?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Roof is currently in the process of being wrapped gloss black by the guys over at WrapStars. Heres a before and will update you with the after


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Cbritt said:


> Broken link?


sorry guys .. no, link isnt broken, its the stupid server redirector! just reload the page or try any of these links .. 

KBAD Fabrications Gallery ... kbadfab or kbadfab : modframe or KBADFAB.com or KBADFabrication.com or KBADFab.net and then click on ModFrame at bottom .. thanks for looking!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Roof is currently in the process of being wrapped gloss black by the guys over at WrapStars. Heres a before and will update you with the after


After:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> After:


Sun reflection is gone off ur windshield... Cool beans bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Sun reflection is gone off ur windshield... Cool beans bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turned away from the sun brother


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Robotninja636 said:


> That cover looks badass....but $350 for a mod that does nothing is a bit much in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I contacted ECS about this cover after I received an email about it 2 months ago. I think it's a great price for a carbon fiber engine cover that also shows off the red coils..."if you have them". They also have an intake made of carbon fiber that is made for the GTI, and the both of them look very good. I was able to get some information that they were trying to see what could be done to make the duo compatible with the CC. Until then I'm on hold for an intake and will purchase the both of them together. Also, most of the mods done to the CC are cosmetic, vinyl wrapping, clear turns, mirror caps, led turns, led lighting and I could add Coilovers and lowering springs . Although they do add some performance, I'm just not sure as to how many people take the CC to tracks. This is just my two cents as I to will be adding Coilovers, but I understand that it will be for appearances only.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

So youre buying the cover and when the cc carbon intake is available youre buying both? Am i correct?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> So youre buying the cover and when the cc carbon intake is available youre buying both? Am i correct?


CF fades out due to high tepmd under the hood. Waste of money... It will look yellow after sometime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> CF fades out due to high tepmd under the hood. Waste of money... It will look yellow after sometime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All that means is that it'll turn into carbon-kevlar 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

*goin round*



Cbritt said:


> Wheel specs? I likem


Yes please.......Wheel name/maker. They look very nice..


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

Bat Keeper said:


> Yes please.......Wheel name/maker. They look very nice..


 Just noticed the RS4B8's NM


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> So youre buying the cover and when the cc carbon intake is available youre buying both? Am i correct?


Yes.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cbritt said:


> Wheel specs? I likem


thanks 
20x9 et35 :beer:


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Installed my P3 Vent Gauge

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

joenelson7687 said:


> Installed my P3 Vent Gauge
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looks good. Did u connect vacuum line or gettn just obd2 readings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Started working with the guys at Savage Chassis Engineering developing a rear lower under body brace for the CC and the mk6 gti. Today was the test fit of the first prototype.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Started working with the guys at Savage Chassis Engineering developing a rear lower under body brace for the CC and the mk6 gti. Today was the test fit of the first prototype.


Nice!!!!! Have them make Scuff Plate for CC bro ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Started working with the guys at Savage Chassis Engineering developing a rear lower under body brace for the CC and the mk6 gti. Today was the test fit of the first prototype.


Wow, they are for real!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Nice!!!!! Have them make Scuff Plate for CC bro ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can put that in our time line. Right now the things they're developing for the CC are suspension stiffening and reinforcement components that will perform with CCs that are slammed to the ground. If these components can work for those applications then they'll work for more conservative ride heights. There will also be a steel reinforced oil pan being developed in the future as well as some other goodies.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope they not gonna be working on it forever... Cz mk3 CC coming soon and will get all the attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good. Did u connect vacuum line or gettn just obd2 readings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just doing the OBDII readings right now. I'm ordering the analog connector and pcv boost tap from modded euros. It's really the only way way to get the truest reading possible. Install took less than 5 minutes. I recommend it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

joenelson7687 said:


> I'm just doing the OBDII readings right now. I'm ordering the analog connector and pcv boost tap from modded euros. It's really the only way way to get the truest reading possible. Install took less than 5 minutes. I recommend it.


Thats why I asked if ur hooking it up correct way... Otherwise its a waste of money gauge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced the under side shield and wheel liner on passenger side. My old lady hit a rock, luckily that was easy to fix.

Old wheel liner is for sale, can barely see the chip




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure if anyone saw my previous post about the development of this piece for the mk6 gti and the CC. What are your, individual or collective, thoughts on participating in a small group buy if they decide to go with an initial limited run of these under body rear braces?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Not sure if anyone saw my previous post about the development of this piece for the mk6 gti and the CC. What are your, individual or collective, thoughts on participating in a small group buy if they decide to go with an initial limited run of these under body rear braces?


+1


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Lowering CC,*

On my way from Philly to Cali took this shot, realized that I need to lower my car. I will be using springs. I don't want car to sit too low though. I have my stock 18s right now but will be getting 19s soon. What drop do you recommend? 



Also, "these nuts" black audi s4 wheels are for grabs with continental tires on them $900
PM if you're interested.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

ivinioCC said:


> On my way from Philly to Cali took this shot, realized that I need to lower my car. I will be using springs. I don't want car to sit too low though. I have my stock 18s right now but will be getting 19s soon. What drop do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H&R Street Coils are what I run with 19's and they are choice.


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

I run Eibach Pro-kit springs for A3.
And my drop is near perfect for a daily with 19"x8.5, and with chinese roads (read: occasionally hazardously bumpy).
I'll post pics now that they have settled, once a sunny day comes up.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*APR ECU Stage 1*

Just got my ECU flashed with APR Stage 1 at Futrell Autowerks (www.futrellautowerks.com) here in Oregon. Opted not to have any of the optional additional features up to 4 slots (Program Switching, Stock Mode, APR Performance Modes, Valet Mode, Fault Code Erase, Security Lockout, Valet Mode). Just thought why??? nobody else drives the car but me. always use Chevron Premium fuel. And I can always return and add any 1 of them for the same price. What I noticed: runs smother, less lag, and yes more ump.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

What is it in inches? 2" front and 1.5" in the back or lower?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

What is it in inches?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

This....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty ******* badass dude. nice. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Brotherly parking


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...ur car isn't silver! Hahaha


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Took pics


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, that's you? That's niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

Picked up car from Hs Tuning today...koni coilovers installed w/ whiteline end links,and hotchkis swaybars, stage 2 APR flash, APR down pipe, intake, and intercooler. I haven't had a good opportunity to open it up yet, but the on ramp was pretty fun on the way home. 

Next up Milltek cat back and wheels/tires.


----------



## AnalyzedCC (Aug 11, 2015)

Just picked it up last week and installed my first "mod" for the cc last night. I just hardwired my v1 into the map lights, nothing big yet.

I already love this car but its going to be my fiancés in a few months, so the mods will be all cosmetic until the warranty is up. Planning on some eibach springs, 20in SQ5 replica wheels, wrapped roof, and retrofitted headlights.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Grant_mk5 said:


> Took pics


So much yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helyesj (Aug 20, 2015)

*Adjusting The Dectane headlights with LED strip to work for RHD Cars*

Mohamedd NN, Very nice write up  thanks for this it is very useful, I've got a Passat CC 170 GT 11 reg. I'm planning to get a Dectane headlights with LED strip and follow your instructions. I'm just wondering if you'd to change any codes with vcds to enable the day running LEDs. Thanks!


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*GIAC Flashed Me !*

 I just had the GIAC Stage 1 software installed on my CC. They have a package deal going so I had them do the DSG also. So far, very happy with the results !


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sloblackjetta said:


> Picked up car from Hs Tuning today...koni coilovers installed w/ whiteline end links,and hotchkis swaybars, stage 2 APR flash, APR down pipe, intake, and intercooler. I haven't had a good opportunity to open it up yet, but the on ramp was pretty fun on the way home.
> 
> Next up Milltek cat back and wheels/tires.


Good call on CBE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Good call on CBE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, looking forward to it.:thumbup: Only doing the cat back later because it had to be ordered.

Anyone have some sound clips of the Milltek on our CC? YouTube was full of GTIs and one Passat, but no CC. The differences were quite noticeable on the one Passat video which was much quieter than both the resonated and non-resonated GTI clips. I'm hoping the CC has a bit more muscle than this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGHUEBl1Ptk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my Volant intake in. Installing after work today. Removed the Volant symbol, looks tacky.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Update on Savage Chassis Engineering rear lower brace that's being developed for my ride. We're a couple days closer to TWO prototypes! What are thoughts on color for powder coating


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Update on Savage Chassis Engineering rear lower brace that's being developed for my ride. We're a couple days closer to TWO prototypes! What are thoughts on color for powder coating


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You do know that 2 other companies (Unibrace, Stern) already sell a rear subframe reinforcement..........


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

CC'ed said:


> You do know that 2 other companies (Unibrace, Stern) already sell a rear subframe reinforcement..........


I'm aware of that. I'm not sure that's really supposed to stop me from developing one at a fraction of the cost of theirs tailored to my car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sloblackjetta said:


> Thanks, looking forward to it.:thumbup: Only doing the cat back later because it had to be ordered.
> 
> Anyone have some sound clips of the Milltek on our CC? YouTube was full of GTIs and one Passat, but no CC. The differences were quite noticeable on the one Passat video which was much quieter than both the resonated and non-resonated GTI clips. I'm hoping the CC has a bit more muscle than this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGHUEBl1Ptk


I never got a chance to get one, plus non of the microphones gonna catch the real sound! All videos are BS.... Only one legit video that ive seen n than i heard sound in person is AWE video!

Just trust me and buy it, you will not be disappointed ))


http://instagram.com/kreyz_cc


He got a few videos of my car n i thnk one of his...we both got milltek, but honestly it sounds different than in Video :$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Update on Savage Chassis Engineering rear lower brace that's being developed for my ride. We're a couple days closer to TWO prototypes! What are thoughts on color for powder coating


Go black and ull never go back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

yusuke280 said:


> Changed all my rear bulbs to LED and took some pictures with a decent camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your CAR IS TOP ! 3.6 engine ! great sound ! and looks good as mine  ... How about upgrade for 3.6 ?? OEM i think it has 300HP


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Attended Clay n Wax party










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Found this cool spot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjohns (Jul 26, 2005)

gave it to the wife and picked up a Wranlger, lol


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Dredr1 said:


> Your CAR IS TOP ! 3.6 engine ! great sound ! and looks good as mine  ... How about upgrade for 3.6 ?? OEM i think it has 300HP


thanks mate 
not much upgrades for the 3.6 engine.. yea it has 300hp oem hopefully i'll get a unitronic in the next couple of months :thumbup:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Grant_mk5 said:


> Found this cool spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey nice pic :thumbup:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

damn, BobbySanders! ... that looks mint dude .. and nice photography .. dual exhaust should even it out just about right, eh .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Probably my favorite CC right now.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Fresh install*

:laugh:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice upgrades


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Some of the Windy City Dubs CCs 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

stero1d said:


> some of the windy city dubs ccs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet looking rides !!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

kbad said:


> damn, BobbySanders! ... that looks mint dude .. and nice photography .. dual exhaust should even it out just about right, eh .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!





RocknRolla said:


> Probably my favorite CC right now.


Thanks guys! I need to get a notch done and got a few more tricks up my sleeve. Also here's a crappy photo of the 997 tips I have for the car, I need to cut up the rear diffuser and such...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Some of the Windy City Dubs CCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got my chemical guys package in and washed and waxed that ass.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Just ordered some Savannahs for mine!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

sellinagolf said:


> Got my chemical guys package in and washed and waxed that ass.


man you have to get rid of that dealer badge. looks terrible.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> man you have to get rid of that dealer badge. looks terrible.


I'm going to have them take it off when my plates come in. Someone asked if the car was a VW "Casey":screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

sellinagolf said:


> I'm going to have them take it off when my plates come in. *Someone asked if the car was a VW "Casey"*:screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> :laugh:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

installed the unitronic intake


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> installed the unitronic intake


Hey, your intake looks good. I just installed one similar the other day and now I have a loud whistling type noise under heavy acceleration. Are you experiencing any similar type of noises? I've been told it's the DV valve and I need to replace it with the revision D but not sure.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

No need to replace anything. What you're hearing while accelerating is the turbo spooling and the rush of air being sucked in. When you let off the gas is when you'll hear the diverter valve which is designed to release excess pressure back into the system. All is normal and fine.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Robotninja636 said:


> No need to replace anything. What you're hearing while accelerating is the turbo spooling and the rush of air being sucked in. When you let off the gas is when you'll hear the diverter valve which is designed to release excess pressure back into the system. All is normal and fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No no lol. Not a novice. Watch and listen to the video. If if anyone else has heard or experienced this, please chime in. Thanks! https://vimeo.com/137188923


----------



## STINGCC (Jul 11, 2015)

sounds like your traction control/esp beeping dude? 
If you have it turned off disregard this post


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

STINGCC said:


> sounds like your traction control/esp beeping dude?
> If you have it turned off disregard this post


Our TC doesn't beep lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

manefresh2089 said:


> No no lol. Not a novice. Watch and listen to the video. If if anyone else has heard or experienced this, please chime in. Thanks! https://vimeo.com/137188923


coming from the inside or engine compartment?

sounds like a whistle from something.

sure everything is hooked up properly and there isn't a leak anywhere?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Everything is tight. Double checked. And if there was a leak, would almost deff throw a cel. Read on the GTI forums to replace DV. I'll go back to stock box and see if I hear it at all. Maybe swap to revision D


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Cleared fault codes with vcds. Also tried to do autofolding side mirrors but it didn't worked

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Everything is tight. Double checked. And if there was a leak, would almost deff throw a cel. Read on the GTI forums to replace DV. I'll go back to stock box and see if I hear it at all. Maybe swap to revision D


Supposedly the GFB DV+ fixes the whistle, 3rd paragraph:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91103

You can search/read more on it...but my buddy with a MK6 GTI complained about the same noise with his Uni intake and got the DV+ to remedy it as well


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Supposedly the GFB DV+ fixes the whistle, 3rd paragraph:
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91103
> 
> You can search/read more on it...but my buddy with a MK6 GTI complained about the same noise with his Uni intake and got the DV+ to remedy it as well


I talked to an engineer at Unitronics and he said that the test they have done," and he said they tested every DV available for the CC " they found that the Gen 3 oem DV works best. Call them and ask, you will receive the same information that I have.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, your intake looks good. I just installed one similar the other day and now I have a loud whistling type noise under heavy acceleration. Are you experiencing any similar type of noises? I've been told it's the DV valve and I need to replace it with the revision D but not sure.


Yea im experiencing it slightly at 4k rpm then obnoxiously loud at 5k+. Really would like that fixed.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Yea im experiencing it slightly at 4k rpm then obnoxiously loud at 5k+. Really would like that fixed.


Apparently the GFB DV+ helps, but it's also $139 on USP site. The DV rev D seems to be the cheaper fix Fromm searching. Carquest has them for $74. My local one for it down to $63. I'll give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Apparently the GFB DV+ helps, but it's also $139 on USP site. The DV rev D seems to be the cheaper fix Fromm searching. Carquest has them for $74. My local one for it down to $63. I'll give it a shot this weekend.


Please keep me updated and how it does


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Put in these awesome interior lights by deauto


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Decisions Decisions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Apparently the GFB DV+ helps, but it's also $139 on USP site. The DV rev D seems to be the cheaper fix Fromm searching. Carquest has them for $74. My local one for it down to $63. I'll give it a shot this weekend.


You already have a piston DV from the factory in your '13....the "D" is no different or better :facepalm:

See here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Question&p=79426055&viewfull=1#post79426055


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> You already have a piston DV from the factory in your '13....the "D" is no different or better :facepalm:
> 
> See here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Question&p=79426055&viewfull=1#post79426055


I do indeed have the rev C, but everything still points to the rev D being the fix. Why? Not my concern to know, I just want the noise gone. We shall see. 

Read second paragraph 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5795678-Screeching-Whistling-after-intake-installation


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Did some shopping around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Did some shopping around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the deck too what are you going to wrap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> I have the deck too what are you going to wrap


Ummmm..... Tough question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Ummmm..... Tough question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interior trim?


----------



## ThiagoR36 (Aug 25, 2015)

Niiiiiicee!!!


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Lowered it today by 40mm










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a little update, now time to play with vagcom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Oooo I like that a lot. ^


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

what headlights are those airmax?

lookin good. :thumbup:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Put some custom cut lamin-x on there


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Just a little update, now time to play with vagcom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did u hookup resistor bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Headlights look sick, Max!

And I took this photo, that's about it, lol


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Headlights look sick, Max!
> 
> And I took this photo, that's about it, lol


Obviously partial to CC's...but, I'm diggin it more than the R8 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Installed the prototype Savage Chassis rear lower brace. Big improvement on cornering and stability with lateral motion. 
Also updated to Stage 2+


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

12vwcc said:


> Obviously partial to CC's...but, I'm diggin it more than the R8 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a customer's car of ours, we installed a Militek exhaust system on it. He's a middle aged guy, brush-painted red calipers, plasti-dipped grille and badges, Pep-Boy's "V10" badge stuck on the back, and a lot of carbon fiber vinyl wrap.... Not my cup of tea either, but it sounds good lol :laugh:


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> It was a customer's car of ours, we installed a Militek exhaust system on it. He's a middle aged guy, brush-painted red calipers, plasti-dipped grille and badges, Pep-Boy's "V10" badge stuck on the back, and a lot of carbon fiber vinyl wrap.... Not my cup of tea either, but it sounds good lol :laugh:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you Bobby, we miss you last night!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Did u hookup resistor bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, illuminating me please. Also how to set DRL?


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Just a little update, now time to play with vagcom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got the black ones, let me know if you have any luck with vagcom, I have a 2012 too and the computers don't let you change the settings to let the led strips stay on as parking lights.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

315cc said:


> I've got the black ones, let me know if you have any luck with vagcom, I have a 2012 too and the computers don't let you change the settings to let the led strips stay on as parking lights.


Will do.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Thank you Bobby, we miss you last night!


I wanted to go, but was afraid of getting turned away! Now that I know it's at another spot, I'll make the next one! Who all is going to Treffen South next weekend? Hoping to at least have my lip on by then, trying to get the exhaust done too...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I wanted to go, but was afraid of getting turned away! Now that I know it's at another spot, I'll make the next one! Who all is going to Treffen South next weekend? Hoping to at least have my lip on by then, trying to get the exhaust done too...


Lots ppl are going, I will be in California. Looking forward to see your baby with the new updates.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Got dual exhausts done and interior recently!

In the process 










Finished exhaust 3" down to 2.5 into 4" Outlet Magnaflows










Seats gotta finish everything up and do center arm rest console too.









:laugh::wave::wave:


----------



## DubSS_CC (May 11, 2014)

*Wooooooooooooooooaahhhh!!*

KILLIN SHXT!!! that thing is GODLY!! any clips on how it sounds?!:thumbup:


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

yusuke280 said:


> painted my calipers with the G2 paint.. quite lucky the blue was pretty much close to the volkswagen racing blue


What size wheels are these, this is a sexy beast brother.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

thank you! appreciate it.

No clips yet. No photo shoots or video shoots yet either. I will try to get all of this together once I get the car to the point that I need it at


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> What size wheels are these, this is a sexy beast brother.


thanks 
20x9 et35


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Dog Bone was shot (65k ) My company is s n HPA dealer so I wanted to test the products we offer and installed their Core Interlock mount for the 2.0T FSI/TSI. 

First impressions like with any poly, slight vibration at idle but goes away with driving. It solved my sloppy acceleration and shifting issues and the car feels solid again. 

Install was pretty easy too. Highly suggest this mount, not because we sell them but it really is a nice product from HPA Motorsports










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

hello spoiler king roof spoiler (plus vinyl wrap roof previously done)


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> hello spoiler king roof spoiler (plus vinyl wrap roof previously done)


Welcome to our club !


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Welcome to our club !


Who all is in this club


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Who all is in this club


I'm one 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Is is the roof spoiler club or the roof wrap club?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Is is the roof spoiler club or the roof wrap club?


Guess both!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Cbritt said:


>


Nice, I have a set on order. How hard were they to remove? What DIY did you follow?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*80k tuneup*

This is how 80K looks like on the inside despite regular injector cleaning every 10k. I had to replace my Air Intake Manifold so while at it grab the metal brush and cleaned all that gunk. I noticed how the car perked up and turbo got noticeably louder, that Bazinga sound :laugh:


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

the drop, is it 1.5" front and 2.0" rear? 



ivinioCC said:


> What is it in inches?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Sacramento CA*

I just moved to Sacramento, anybody from here can recommend me where can take my car for an alignment?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Nice, I have a set on order. How hard were they to remove? What DIY did you follow?


I actually vinyl wrapped them and its quite easy actually. If you find a diy online most of then say to remove the mirror glass.. No need. Just place a plastic trim removal piece on the seams of the mirror on the rear side a pry slightly. Pieces holding it in pretty much pop right out. Then slide the whole mirror cap towards the front of the car! To place the new cap on just slide it on and it should click in with slight pressure then youre done!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ivinioCC said:


> I just moved to Sacramento, anybody from here can recommend me where can take my car for an alignment?


welcome to the area.

all the shops I know are probably too much of a drive for you, I'm about 60 minutes from Sacramento.

hop on sacwater.net and join up. good group of dudes on there local to sacramento. :thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

finally got that stage one tune haha


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Cbritt, whered I get that spoiler

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> Cbritt, whered I get that spoiler
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


If youre referring to the roof spoiler. From amazon. Just search vw cc spoiler king on amazon. Theyve got it on sale right now so i would hurry


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> This is how 80K looks like on the inside despite regular injector cleaning every 10k. I had to replace my Air Intake Manifold so while at it grab the metal brush and cleaned all that gunk. I noticed how the car perked up and turbo got noticeably louder, that Bazinga sound :laugh:


Nice! I am planning to do same thing. How did you close valves that you found open?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Just manually rotate the crank

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Just manually rotate the crank
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Does it rotate that easy? Just grab it and rotate ???


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

sunroof+roof spoiler+trunk spoiler =


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> sunroof+roof spoiler+trunk spoiler =


Son, you went black and won't be back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Since the stage two is back ordered, I got my stage one intake in yesterday and woke up to put it in before work. So here it is!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked her up from the dealership with new obd2 port, new mechatronic n dsg flush n than 45 min later dropped her off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Does it rotate that easy? Just grab it and rotate ???


Yup. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Revised and final version of the Savage Chassis lower rest brace compared with the first installation they did for testing. A lot more room underneath when I'm air'd out.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

natiebest said:


> Got dual exhausts done and interior recently...
> Seats gotta finish everything up and do center arm rest console too.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful interior,
More pics please!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Went back to stock intake. Volant CAI was a bit too loud for me and I did not want to do the labor/pay for a revision D diverted valve. Any case, for sale if anyone wants to get some more air in. PM me if interested


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Went back to stock intake. Volant CAI was a bit too loud for me and I did not want to do the labor/pay for a revision D diverted valve. Any case, for sale if anyone wants to get some more air in. PM me if interested


Wait, an enclosed filter intake was too loud for you? And one with a dense paper filter as well...yikes. Also, a different revision or brand DV would not do much but maybe change the sound.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Wait, an enclosed filter intake was too loud for you? And one with a dense paper filter as well...yikes. Also, a different revision or brand DV would not do much but maybe change the sound.


Why comment on an intake you most likely have not tried in your own car or experienced yet? If you read back a few days/weeks there is a video of the exact sound it made. 

I didn't mind the gargling and swooshing turbo sounds when I had my mk4 Jetta and b5.5 Passat. Just don't enjoy it on my CC..

Cheers bro. 🏾


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

ivinioCC said:


> This is how 80K looks like on the inside despite regular injector cleaning every 10k. I had to replace my Air Intake Manifold so while at it grab the metal brush and cleaned all that gunk. I noticed how the car perked up and turbo got noticeably louder, that Bazinga sound :laugh:


Mind sharing some feedback on the procedure? I'm at 60k and I'm sure I'll need to do this soon.:thumbup:


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

And.. front seats + rear seats + arm rest is finished. For anyone who wanted to see more pics !
crappy cell phone pics don't do it justice. Work in real life looks beautiful!


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

natiebest said:


> and.. Front seats + rear seats + arm rest is finished. For anyone who wanted to see more pics :d!
> crappy cell phone pics don't do it justice. Work in real life looks beautiful!


beautiful


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got my apr stage one intake on, dog bone insert, awe Porsche diverter valve and the boost tap installed also the ecs 10mm flush spacers. Cars coming along nicely. I'm on vacation now but I heard my stage two intake and euro switch from bfi came in. Whoop whoop


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

What do you mean by porsche dv ? Don't they make one for vw? What's the difference or is it the same?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://instagram.com/p/7QrkPdFOLZ/



Quick sneak peak...more2come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> What do you mean by porsche dv ? Don't they make one for vw? What's the difference or is it the same?


Check this out. http://shop.achtuning.com/AWE-Tuning-2010-11018-Performance-Diverter-Valve-VW-CC-20T-TSI.aspx


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dipped my wheels today. Standard black with the glossifier. Sorry for the crappy pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7QrkPdFOLZ/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that picture is slightly distorted.
looks like a partial spherical distortion. I can't look at it without feeling something is off...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NaK said:


> that picture is slightly distorted.
> looks like a partial spherical distortion. I can't look at it without feeling something is off...


Iphone )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Air Intake Manifold Replacement.*

Here you go Bud, this video will help you with the project. This guy did a good job explaining what you need and what to watch for. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7c35MJq5e0




sloblackjetta said:


> Mind sharing some feedback on the procedure? I'm at 60k and I'm sure I'll need to do this soon.:thumbup:


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

:thumbup: Thank you Sir!



jreed1337 said:


> welcome to the area.
> 
> all the shops I know are probably too much of a drive for you, I'm about 60 minutes from Sacramento.
> 
> hop on sacwater.net and join up. good group of dudes on there local to sacramento. :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Revised Savage Chassis rear lower 3 point brace installed and completely changing the handling game on my CC.


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> Dog Bone was shot (65k ) My company is s n HPA dealer so I wanted to test the products we offer and installed their Core Interlock mount for the 2.0T FSI/TSI.
> 
> First impressions like with any poly, slight vibration at idle but goes away with driving. It solved my sloppy acceleration and shifting issues and the car feels solid again.
> 
> ...


How hard was it to get the stock mount out? And how?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

midnightbluegli said:


> How hard was it to get the stock mount out? And how?


Stock mount is plastic, i cut out the rubber and pulled out out with a bearing puller. The bottom mount doesnt require you to drop the sub frame, top requires it. 

We have these on sale for $179 plus shipping, comes with new OEM bolt.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

natiebest said:


>


This looks soo good. :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

midnightbluegli said:


> How hard was it to get the stock mount out? And how?


Or just make a cut in the plastic outer ring of the OEM mount (with a Dremel for example), as a relief cut, and then you can pry it right out with a screwdriver. Not very difficult


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

midnightbluegli said:


> How hard was it to get the stock mount out? And how?


Link to the mount please.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Had my water pump replaced on Friday along with a carbon cleaning. Timing chain tensioner is being replaced this coming weekend as well and that should be it for a while (fingers crossed).


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

For those of you running air, and who had a shop install it, how much did your install cost? And what other prices did you get quoted?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Stock mount is plastic, i cut out the rubber and pulled out out with a bearing puller. The bottom mount doesnt require you to drop the sub frame, top requires it.
> 
> We have these on sale for $179 plus shipping, comes with new OEM bolt.


Link for the mount? Any coupons for ur fellow CCers that could be used?)))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> For those of you running air, and who had a shop install it, how much did your install cost? And what other prices did you get quoted?


I dropped about $350 but ended up having another app revise the wiring. Most installers wanted to charge me $100 more 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> I dropped about $350 but ended up having another app revise the wiring. Most installers wanted to charge me $100 more
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


For bag install??


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

munnarg said:


> Had my water pump replaced on Friday along with a carbon cleaning. Timing chain tensioner is being replaced this coming weekend as well and that should be it for a while (fingers crossed).


Munnarg,

How much did the carbon cleaning cost you? My car is at 42k and needs to go in for a new intake manifold because of code p2015 and I'm sure there is some carbon build-up that should be taken care of. Debating if I want to attempt myself after they replace the intake or let them do it if the price is reasonable.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

315cc said:


> Munnarg,
> 
> How much did the carbon cleaning cost you? My car is at 42k and needs to go in for a new intake manifold because of code p2015 and I'm sure there is some carbon build-up that should be taken care of. Debating if I want to attempt myself after they replace the intake or let them do it if the price is reasonable.


My friend did it for $100 when he replaced my water pump. The dealership charges about 1-2 hrs labor if you get it done with the manifold I think.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Today.....I posted it for SALE. Check the CC classifieds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Today.....I posted it for SALE. Check the CC classifieds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch! What's next?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

2014 Jeep GC SRT8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> 2014 Jeep GC SRT8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🏻


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> 🏻


traded a 2007 jeep srt8 for my CC, excited to get back into one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> 2014 Jeep GC SRT8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## GermanAutoVice (Jun 7, 2014)

Quick list of the mods on the '14 CC Executive:
- 19" ET 41 Sagitta Wheels.
- 235/35/19 Continental ExtremeContact DWS Tires.
- Eibach Pro Kit Springs.
- ECS Tuning Spacers. Front: 12.5 mm. Rear: 5 mm.
- AWE Dual Outlet Exhaust.
- OEM VR6 Rear Valance.
- Brushed Aluminum Mirror Caps.
- 35% Tint.
- Black Painted Roof.
- Debadged.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Retrofitted Auto Hold*

Cool feature


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> For bag install??


Yup


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Put stock wheels back on, unitronic stg1+ tune, straight pipe catback, and cts turbo intake. Thats all for now.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

activated auto windows open/close with vcds. Also added it into MFD...need to do auto mirrors now


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Had the timing chain tensioner replaced before it crapped out. Huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Had the timing chain tensioner replaced before it crapped out. Huge weight off my shoulders.


How much?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got my apr intake in, the awe dv, tap and a euro light switch. Ooo also a dog bone insert. 



















On a side note, I got the trigger wire but I'm not sure why. What do I need that for?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> Got my apr intake in, the awe dv, tap and a euro light switch. Ooo also a dog bone insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If ur cc 09-11 u can use it to enable rear fogs! Search for DIY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> If ur cc 09-11 u can use it to enable rear fogs! Search for DIY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 15' 😁


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GermanAutoVice said:


> Quick list of the mods on the '14 CC Executive:
> - 19" ET 41 Sagitta Wheels.
> - 235/35/19 Continental ExtremeContact DWS Tires.
> - Eibach Pro Kit Springs.
> ...


Done properly 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

unctucker said:


> How much?


I have a friend at the dealer who used his employee discount to buy all the parts and then did the work after hours. We did the water pump, carbon cleaning and timing chain tensioner for $975.00.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Had the timing chain tensioner replaced before it crapped out. Huge weight off my shoulders.


What indicated to you that it was failing?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> What indicated to you that it was failing?


The age of the vehicle


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Debadged it. Pics coming tomorrow after wash


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

put on the third set of tires today. I went with milestar MS932 very quiet tire

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mocked up my new lip! Should be going on this weekend when I have more time to take with it and daylight, lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Mocked up my new lip! Should be going on this weekend when I have more time to take with it and daylight, lol


U made it urself?
Gonna look good imo! Cant wait to see more picts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

What do you guys think? this is the hide-a-plate. I like it, but I don't love it. I'll probably leave it folded down until a cop pulls me over.



















And now I've got to fix the holes from the dealer putting the bracket on the front.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

DasCC said:


> The age of the vehicle


lol. $1,000 is a big chunk of change to spend on something you don't know is failing


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

sellinagolf said:


> What do you guys think? this is the hide-a-plate. I like it, but I don't love it. I'll probably leave it folded down until a cop pulls me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty decent. the off center and lower mounting point is a bit weird though.

also... VJH-8364


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> lol. $1,000 is a big chunk of change to spend on something you don't know is failing


True, 
However it seems that its more of a matter of when, not if, on cars with the old style tensioner. And there isn't any warning just craps out so personally if I was outside of the powertrain warranty I would get it replaced.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> also... VJH-8364


Yea, I didn't really try.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> What do you guys think? this is the hide-a-plate. I like it, but I don't love it. I'll probably leave it folded down until a cop pulls me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tow hook mount an option?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

manefresh2089 said:


> Tow hook mount an option?


I mean, it's an option yea, then I wouldn't be able to fold it down, I'd just remove it all together.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> I mean, it's an option yea, then I wouldn't be able to fold it down, I'd just remove it all together.


Assume cops in VA are a PITA? I'm lucky to be in Nc, no front plate needed


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


>



I do need more info about this however.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> U made it urself?
> Gonna look good imo! Cant wait to see more picts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, it was custom made though! I'll post a lot of photos when it's actually installed, don't worry!



sellinagolf said:


> I do need more info about this however.


Custom made lip by @jaylecours from instagram, DM him for more details. Took about a month to make and receive after being stuck in customs for 1.5 weeks coming from Canada.

Also installed my stage 1 Carbonio intake today! Couldn't pass up the deal from a forum member.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Debadged it










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Took this picture 😏


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

munnarg said:


> I have a friend at the dealer who used his employee discount to buy all the parts and then did the work after hours. We did the water pump, carbon cleaning and timing chain tensioner for $975.00.


That is a fantastic price considering parts and all the labor.
What other parts did you replace with the tensioner? 

I think I can do cleaning, intake manifold and water pump myself but I definitely need to find mechanic for tensioner. It requires too many tools that are expensive and its little risky because you have to be careful not to screw up any timing.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Terrible gas*

Hey bud, where do you fill up in California? I can't find anything above 91, i filled up on Mobil once and could hear my valve knocking like crazy, went to Shell to fill up 91 "V-power" i still hear my valves knocking from time to time. Can i find 93 octane gas in Cali?:banghead::banghead::banghead: Sacramento




jreed1337 said:


> welcome to the area.
> 
> all the shops I know are probably too much of a drive for you, I'm about 60 minutes from Sacramento.
> 
> hop on sacwater.net and join up. good group of dudes on there local to sacramento. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ivinioCC said:


> Hey bud, where do you fill up in California? I can't find anything above 91, i filled up on Mobil once and could hear my valve knocking like crazy, went to Shell to fill up 91 "V-power" i still hear my valves knocking from time to time. Can i find 93 octane gas in Cali?:banghead::banghead::banghead: Sacramento


not to my knowledge. its really scarce here, if obtainable at all.

you can get some crazy stuff at race tracks though. :laugh:


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Found race fuel last night 100 octane. Things got out of hand real quick, put in 10 gal spent little over $100  mixed it with 91 V-Power Ah what a difference :thumbup:



jreed1337 said:


> not to my knowledge. its really scarce here, if obtainable at all.
> 
> you can get some crazy stuff at race tracks though. :laugh:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's see that lip? All done yet?


----------



## TheXIIIth (Sep 17, 2015)

Purchased it 09/14
2012 CC Lux+
First upgrade was done to the Navigation system with a much needed update. My wife and I spent about 10 minutes in the dealership parking lot trying to input our home address with no success.
Looked at the version number on the DVD left in car by the previous owner and noted that our development/street address wasn't around at the time this version was created.

Ordered the latest Navigation update and it only took 2 days to deliver and much longer than I had anticipated to actually load/update the system itself :what:


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

TheXIIIth said:


> Purchased it 09/14
> 2012 CC Lux+
> First upgrade was done to the Navigation system with a much needed update. My wife and I spent about 10 minutes in the dealership parking lot trying to input our home address with no success.
> Looked at the version number on the DVD left in car by the previous owner and noted that our development/street address wasn't around at the time this version was created.
> ...


Welcome to the club. Nice choice of colour


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my lip on today since I had some time to do it patiently!!


----------



## TheXIIIth (Sep 17, 2015)

Devilz said:


> Welcome to the club. Nice choice of colour


Thanks!
I've been scanning the threads for ideas and inspiration for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Got my lip on today since I had some time to do it patiently!!


Looks GREAT Bobby!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh man. That lip is sweet. Good stuff dude


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Came out in parking and here she was waiting..












Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New roof/rear-window spoiler from Spoilerking!!!

Its going on sale and I got special discount code for additional 15% off if you order it today on top of the sale price!!!! 

Please PM for the coupon code and Id be happy to share! 

Version 1(oem+ looks imo):
http://spoilerking.net/Volkswagen-CC-2008-on-Rear-Window-Roof-Spoiler-VOLCC02008RS.htm

Version 2 (more aggressive look, what i run now)
http://spoilerking.net/Volkswagen-CC-2008-on-Rear-Window-Roof-Spoiler-XL-380R-VOLCC02008380R.htm

Also you can use coupon on Spoiler King rear trunk lip/spoiler:
http://spoilerking.net/Trunk-Spoiler_c1056.htm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> New roof/rear-window spoiler from Spoilerking!!!
> 
> Its going on sale and I got special discount code for additional 15% off if you order it today on top of the sale price!!!!
> 
> ...


just curious.. since your car is themed in a more "mod/aggressive" manner, why don't you black out or do something with the chrome strips? just thought it would match perfectly with a matt black or something umpkin:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Pre-emptive replacement of 3.5 year old battery with an Exide "Global Extreme" L3/48x/H6 
$109 at BJs. Perfect fit.

New wiper blades that fit and look like the originals, 19 inch and 24 inch, "Peak" branded at BJs, they are made by Valeo (an OEM), $10.99 each.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Fitted my R Line skirts


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> New roof/rear-window spoiler from Spoilerking!!!
> 
> Its going on sale and I got special discount code for additional 15% off if you order it today on top of the sale price!!!!
> 
> ...


Did it come painted?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7QrkPdFOLZ/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steriod, I love it. I've always wanted a paint job like that, but I can't quantify a wrap job, as they're not permanent.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yusuke280 said:


> just curious.. since your car is themed in a more "mod/aggressive" manner, why don't you black out or do something with the chrome strips? just thought it would match perfectly with a matt black or something umpkin:


I got chrome lips so that flows just fine ))) 

If i could colormatch that chrome Id do it a while back but black mabe later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pottle said:


> Did it come painted?


Nope it didnt. I took it to the shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Also you can use coupon on Spoiler King rear trunk lip/spoiler:
> http://spoilerking.net/Trunk-Spoiler_c1056.htm


Your trunk is beast. xDrool...That turned out amazing. What is the warranty on wraps like that? Also, can you give more shots of your trunklid spoiler, I've been searching for one I've seen in person a few times (the one that looks like it just grossly extends to stock curve of the trunk). Also, what is your wheel/tire size?

I like your chrome strips, it's a nice contrast.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Steriod, I love it. I've always wanted a paint job like that, but I can't quantify a wrap job, as they're not permanent.


The beauty of it - you peel vinyl and do something else bro  permanent would suck n wife would kill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Your trunk is beast. xDrool...That turned out amazing. What is the warranty on wraps like that? Also, can you give more shots of your trunklid spoiler, I've been searching for one I've seen in person a few times (the one that looks like it just grossly extends to stock curve of the trunk). Also, what is your wheel/tire size?
> 
> I like your chrome strips, it's a nice contrast.


Thank you! My guy gives 5 years warranty. We are not fully done. A few more accents i want to add and roof needs be finished


That spoiler from thespoilerstore on ebay!

My wheels are 9et45 square set with 29mm spacer front and 5 rear! 225/35/19 Front and 235/35/19 Pilot Super sports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.viper (Sep 24, 2015)

Might put on a sticker u know for hp gainzzz! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Test fit some Audi A8 20x9 et46 oem wheels I picked up from my friend. The tires are way too big. He has 275/35/20 which would work if you had them on an A8.

I'm not sure if I should go 245/30/20 or 235/30/20. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

ktb828 said:


> Test fit some Audi A8 20x9 et46 oem wheels I picked up from my friend. The tires are way too big. He has 275/35/20 which would work if you had them on an A8.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should go 245/30/20 or 235/30/20.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


both sizes would work. 235/30/20 would be about .6% difference in rolling diameter from OEM and 245's would be about 1.19% difference. both are acceptable and within the recommended 3% variation.


----------



## CC_Joshua (Jul 31, 2015)

You going to h2o this year if so hope we can cruise together even though you'll blow me out of the water with that thing it's looking so nice


----------



## CC_Joshua (Jul 31, 2015)

Touched up my side skirt with color matched rattle cans!


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

tambat said:


> both sizes would work. 235/30/20 would be about .6% difference in rolling diameter from OEM and 245's would be about 1.19% difference. both are acceptable and within the recommended 3% variation.


Thanks for the info. That's awesome you could provide such specifics on rolling diameter too. I really just wanted to know if one size would be better than the other. Do I want a slight stretch? Or would I rather have a bit more rubber on the ground since I'm gonna have a lower profile tire then what I'm use to with my oem set up. What size would you use if you were putting that size wheel(20×9 et46) on your car???

Thanks again for the advice...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I HAVE 245/30 r20 hankook ventus S1 and i dont RUBB at all! TOP !












ktb828 said:


> Test fit some Audi A8 20x9 et46 oem wheels I picked up from my friend. The tires are way too big. He has 275/35/20 which would work if you had them on an A8.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should go 245/30/20 or 235/30/20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dredr1 said:


> I HAVE 245/30 r20 hankook ventus S1 and i dont RUBB at all! TOP !


Why would u rub if ur car 4x4? rubbing is for those who is low!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Par for the course. Picked it up from the body shop.... A day later the water pump fails.... FCK Me











Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

BOUDAH said:


> Par for the course. Picked it up from the body shop.... A day later the water pump fails.... FCK Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s

Sounds like my luck.


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

BOUDAH said:


> Par for the course. Picked it up from the body shop.... A day later the water pump fails.... FCK Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you know the water pump failed 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Its,pissing coolant. Did some pressure tests So I assume so. I had the body shop who does auto work to o come grab it dont have time today to troubleshoot further

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Hood notched, going in for paint










Custom front lip installed.


















And.... just some ass


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Love the car. How did you do the badgeless grill?


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you. It was two grills fabbed into one


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

natiebest said:


> Hood notched, going in for paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the hood back on 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Drove it 1/2 hour to the dealership to get a rattle in my dash checked out(2015 with 2k miles). They said "that's a nice rattle, but can you come back another day?"


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

natiebest said:


> Hood notched, going in for paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did u that grill

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

sellinagolf said:


> Drove it 1/2 hour to the dealership to get a rattle in my dash checked out(2015 with 2k miles). They said "that's a nice rattle, but can you come back another day?"


Wtf? They didn't even offer to schedule an appointment?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Wtf? They didn't even offer to schedule an appointment?



I had an appointment for today. They said please schedule another appointment during the week.


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Drove around looking for the full moon but phone battery died


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

sellinagolf said:


> Drove it 1/2 hour to the dealership to get a rattle in my dash checked out(2015 with 2k miles). They said "that's a nice rattle, but can you come back another day?"


That a load of crap! Are they too busy figuring out their diesel issue? 
Such a lack of respect for your time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sellinagolf said:


> Drove it 1/2 hour to the dealership to get a rattle in my dash checked out(2015 with 2k miles). They said "that's a nice rattle, but can you come back another day?"


Apparently...


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Spilled a latte all over the back.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Apparently...


Welcome to the world of owning a Nee VW.. I'd be shocked to find one person with a rattle/squeak free CC. Dealer took door panels off mine, sprayed something and said it was fixed. Still makes noises. 

Btw, my local dealers offer loaners. Check around for a better shop. Especially if you are under warranty.


----------



## Ramirez Andrei (Sep 27, 2015)

*Customized my cc*

Hello,
Watching this forum from some time now, and i got some inspiration from here.

So i did a full warp in Moonlight metallic matte.
Front grill in black matte.
Installed Body kit.
Here are some pictures:
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...64_1019480191447360_4785240805801319483_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...74_1019480198114026_1330666833406762343_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...04_1019480184780694_9069827688095624006_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...91_1019480234780689_4952528973828077781_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...69_1019480248114021_2236464622247653189_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...15_1019480251447354_6920716810596922612_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...00_1019480294780683_7445895918274033759_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...83_1019480304780682_3036958330968591307_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...07_1019480331447346_2835648439349983496_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...18_1019480344780678_5006197409993085059_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...91_1019480384780674_5850007094802595081_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...56_1019480391447340_9166553751254945571_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...70_1019480394780673_5065477288915465774_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...70_1019480431447336_7947280545429152147_o.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...12_1019480444780668_8262084842037609693_o.jpg


----------



## Ramirez Andrei (Sep 27, 2015)

It`s possible.
When i bought my 2010 cc had 16 inch rims, and had no strange noises.
Soon as i installed the 18 inch, started to make noises  



manefresh2089 said:


> Welcome to the world of owning a Nee VW.. I'd be shocked to find one person with a rattle/squeak free CC. Dealer took door panels off mine, sprayed something and said it was fixed. Still makes noises.
> 
> Btw, my local dealers offer loaners. Check around for a better shop. Especially if you are under warranty.


----------



## luvmy2013cc (Jan 18, 2013)

*2.0 Engine Cover*

Totally agree -- $300++ plus just for a cover is a bit excessive!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I paid 70 for a hose. Buy tie rods for an R32. Then let's talk excessive lol 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*CTS Catch Can*

Just installed a CTS Catch Can. Audi Red Coils and Red Harness next. Stay tuned. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ramirez Andrei (Sep 27, 2015)

*Video for my CC*

Hello,
I also made a video for my CC. It`s more like a teaser. I hope you guys like it


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

What happens if I have the awe boost tap and install the catch can?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> What happens if I have the awe boost tap and install the catch can?


Was thinking about this last night and I don't think you can use the AWE boost tap setup with a catch can because the hoses and fittings on the PCV block off ("africa plate") are not the same. You'd have to use a different style of boost tap.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Ramirez Andrei said:


> Hello,
> I also made a video for my CC. It`s more like a teaser. I hope you guys like it


Nice body kit! The shots in front of the church look great. Drop it more, it will do wonders for the aesthetics (not the ride).


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Boost tap*

sellinagolf, the CTS Catch Can Kit includes a "plug ready" to tap for boost. :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

sellinagolf said:


> I had an appointment for today. They said please schedule another appointment during the week.


That's bloody unacceptable. At that point, I would start talking to a supervisor about their level of customer service and setting the correct expectations the FIRST time. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Dropped her off at the dealership due to a significant coolant leak. Water pump failed. I'm at 47k so its covered under the 60k powertrain warranty. Also got my cracked rear trunk trim replaced. Sucks that these failures happen but at least VW is fixing them at their cost.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

GGCC said:


> ... due to a significant coolant leak. Water pump failed. I'm at 47k ... at least VW is fixing them at their cost ..


hey man .. since youre at ~50k and water pump leaked - they remove intake manifold to replace it - have them do an intake carbon cleaning and check the injectors while at it .. would also suggest r&r plugs - check coil shafts for any oil in there which would mean head/cam gasket is leaking .. and of course, check out pcv system .. make double and triple sure that they put everything back properly and tight before driving off - e.g. harnesses, plugs, nuts, bolts, etc!!! .. good luck!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

GGCC said:


> Dropped her off at the dealership due to a significant coolant leak. Water pump failed. I'm at 47k so its covered under the 60k powertrain warranty. Also got my cracked rear trunk trim replaced. Sucks that these failures happen but at least VW is fixing them at their cost.


is your car stock or modified?


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

kbad said:


> hey man .. since youre at ~50k and water pump leaked - they remove intake manifold to replace it - have them do an intake carbon cleaning and check the injectors while at it .. would also suggest r&r plugs - check coil shafts for any oil in there which would mean head/cam gasket is leaking .. and of course, check out pcv system


Really? I thought they did not remove the intake manifold when replacing the water pump. I've read it's possible to replace the water pump without doing this but not sure what the VW procedure is. Probably too late anyway. 

Car is tuned stage 1. No issue with this and other various performance mods


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got a call from VW telling me my car was done. I had them ask the tech and they did not remove the intake manifold when replacing my water pump.


----------



## CANGU (May 1, 2013)

*Got me a CC R-line with Style pkg and my wife a Tiguan R line.*

Traded my gti and her tiguan 



















For this:





















Love the cars, dont miss my Gti at all, looking forward for all mods and projects.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

CANGU said:


> Traded my gti and her tiguan ... Love the cars, dont miss my Gti at all, looking forward for all mods and projects.


hey man .. congrats and good choices .. the cc is very cool, i love mine .. yes, mods galore, mate .. whats with the chalk perimeter? .. enjoy the rides .. good luck!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

GGCC said:


> Really? I thought they did not remove the intake manifold when replacing the water pump. I've read it's possible to replace the water pump without doing this but not sure what the VW procedure is ..


Apparently, their 'normal' procedure is to remove the manifold so that they can access the pump easily and SEE what they are doing .. how much did they charge, how long did it take them? .. mine took a day at ~1k under ext warranty .. mine was leaking so minutely for a while that no one noticed, although i was only at 46k with no other issues, i was six months past the powertrain time limit, even tho it was apparent that it was leaking for a while! .. they said that they had to removed the intake manifold, so i asked them to do the carbon cleaning (btw, at the time i did not realize that the vw service only entailed spraying their injector additive to loosen the top layer gunk - with majority of vw shops performing this service, no scraping is ever involved = waste of time/money, so just diy!) .. you can tell how long the water pump has been leaking by looking at the drip trail down the block - look closely at the three front oil pan bolts and see if they are dyed pink/orange .. good luck!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

CANGU said:


> Traded my gti and her tiguan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that red interior I see?! Did the dealership install black/red leather? Tel me more! Looks good. What year?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bought some wheels.. Local forum member. Audi A8 19x9.. Wheels are in the shed along with springs on the way..


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

"Tires are in the shed"


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Bought some wheels.. Local forum member. Audi A8 19x9.. Wheels are in the shed along with springs on the way..


Those look really good on CC. Never seen them in black thou! What color is ur CC? 

Spray those caps black as well bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

After 6 months of sitting in the boxes I finally installed my bags  










Photo courtesy of @becausebags. Would definitely recommend them if you're looking for a place in the Bay Area to do your install! :thumbup:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got my **** pushed in by a pavement repair truck. 










So there's that. 2400 miles on it.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Those look really good on CC. Never seen them in black thou! What color is ur CC?
> 
> Spray those caps black as well bro!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, I got good guidance on the wheel and offset from you and for savannas you had. 

But my car is silver, and I plan to use VW center caps rather then the star shaped cover. Not a big fan. Not sure how black will look on silver, but will find out shortly.


----------



## CANGU (May 1, 2013)

*Got me a CC R-line with Style pkg and my wife a Tiguan R line.*



manefresh2089 said:


> Is that red interior I see?! Did the dealership install black/red leather? Tel me more! Looks good. What year?



The tiguan is 2016 R line and the CC is a 2015 CC Rline + there style pkg : Style Pkg vw description:
When it comes to style, this CC has the complete package. From the first glint of the gloss black front grille, side mirrors, and window trim to a much closer look at the ultra slick leather seats in Murano Red, everything about the sleek CC R-line makes you take a second look. ) also comes with golf R Talladega wheels.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

CANGU said:


> The tiguan is 2016 R line and the CC is a 2015 CC Rline + there style pkg : Style Pkg vw description:
> When it comes to style, this CC has the complete package. From the first glint of the gloss black front grille, side mirrors, and window trim to a much closer look at the ultra slick leather seats in Murano Red, everything about the sleek CC R-line makes you take a second look. ) also comes with golf R Talladega wheels.


You sound like a sales man lol. But congrats. I just noticed the grill surround and the mirrors. Hope you paid less than sticker! 

Cheers


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, I got good guidance on the wheel and offset from you and for savannas you had.
> 
> But my car is silver, and I plan to use VW center caps rather then the star shaped cover. Not a big fan. Not sure how black will look on silver, but will find out shortly.


Haha did u? I get so many messages daily w questions n stuff i have no idea anymore who i talked with ))

Black is gonna be Fine  u shld do them dark grey if u ever decide to change color. U cant really see design of the wheels whn they are fully black hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Debadged, Added the R Grille Badge, and dipped the lower middle lip flat back.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Installed Boost Gauge. Thought I would leave the white fascia like the clock but now I think I'm going black so it can match the rest (got a black one coming). You can pick a color that will be on all the time or have it change to 7 different colors, pretty sweet. :laugh: Also dims when you turn on the lights.

Key Off









Key on









Check out the video. Don't mind the flickering is the video and not the gauge. http://vid929.photobucket.com/albums/ad138/Chaysinfun/2013 VW Multi Color Boost Gauge.mp4


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Haha did u? I get so many messages daily w questions n stuff i have no idea anymore who i talked with ))
> 
> Black is gonna be Fine  u shld do them dark grey if u ever decide to change color. U cant really see design of the wheels whn they are fully black hehe.
> 
> ...


Gloss black didn't come out to bad. Need to get it lower and then I'll be pleased. Will post pics soon.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

RayRod said:


> Installed Boost Gauge.


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Red Coils...


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

RayRod said:


>



Now you just need a red dipstick.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Installed my wheels this weekend. *Note to self, never listen to a man who tells you that hub ring adapters are not needed.. 

After having the tires and rims installed, tpms swapped, I took the car for a ride and car shock like hell. Since it was Saturday, Black Forest was closed and no other shops had 66.56-57.1 adapters. 

Went and bought some today at BFI during lunch and installed tonight. Back to smooth sailing. 


I will add the Goodyear eagle GT tires (245-35-19) are sticky as f***!! Inflated to 37psi!! What a difference in handling these make compared to stock and even the Cooper all season I had. 

Will try to post better picture once the damn sun comes out.. Wheels are Audi A8 19x9 33et 










Oh, I weight the combo, 56lbs a corner. Also have 70mm VW caps on order to replace star Audi ones..


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Didn't think about the red dipstick....Getting one :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mounted new (used) wheels w/new tires.

Audi A8 20x9 et46 
Nexen N3000 235/30/20 

Wheels are a little beat up (paint chipping all over) currently pricing powdercoating options. Found a company in Fort Myers, FL that will blast and paint all 4 for 350....not bad.
Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Installed my blue-tinted blindspot mirrors from Dubstop last night (http://www.dubstopimports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=631K10912). Not as blue as I hoped (wanted them like the deeper blue like on a Benz), but the convex lens definitely helps for a wider view on either side. Cheaper than the oem Euro ones from VW too.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got this installed today by Savage Chassis Engineering!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Popped in my V W Center caps on my Audi wheels. 70 mm fit perfect. $18 from eBay.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Popped in my V W Center caps on my Audi wheels. 70 mm fit perfect. $18 from eBay.


Overall looks good but PLEASE lower it!!!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Dieselgeek[Sigma 6 short shifter and shift bracket solid bushings! IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/09/8ecec3b4abad01938faa794146b8f12f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got to[put on the first Savage Chassis prototype reinforced 2.0t oil pan


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Savage chassis cold side intercooler hard pipe. First one they've made. I need to finish up the rest.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Overall looks good but PLEASE lower it!!!


Thanks. But that's the current dilemma. Lower the car means I have to run negative camber to have tires tuck. They are 19x9 33et with 245-35 tires. For sure will rub/hit fender if I lower it the way it is now. And I don't want to wear down these new tires with negative camber. I may get new wheels with a less aggressive offset then lower








Rear pokes a bit more than a 1/4 inch..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cleaned her in n out n Got some pictures done by KAF 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Got to[put on the first Savage Chassis prototype reinforced 2.0t oil pan


why would u need a better pan its steel...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> why would u need a better pan its steel...


To avoid getting a hole in stock one and running out of oil.... #slammedcarissues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I know why people do it haha I mean more the pan doesn't dit bellow the subframe. Do y would u need that

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Photoshopped it. Opinions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting. I don't dislike it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Photoshopped it. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never been a fan of Bentley wheels or Chrome wraps, but ^THIS looks RAD! Do it!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Photoshopped it. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Badass! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea actually, the more I stare at it, the better it gets 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Steroid, I thought of something I haven't seen in the states on a CC and think you should attempt. The Rear Power Shade, good luck with that! :laugh: $420 at Jim Ellis VW + 189 motor


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Photoshopped it. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wanting to do my CC this color! Looks so good


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thanks. But that's the current dilemma. Lower the car means I have to run negative camber to have tires tuck. They are 19x9 33et with 245-35 tires. For sure will rub/hit fender if I lower it the way it is now. And I don't want to wear down these new tires with negative camber. I may get new wheels with a less aggressive offset then lower
> Rear pokes a bit more than a 1/4 inch..


Your setup pokes out about 1/4" more than my setup by the numbers (maybe a bit more tire as well), and here's what it looks like running -2 degrees rear camber (right frame, left frame is -1.3ish):

Alignment Comparison by Jon Collier, on Flickr

That's only lowered on Eibach springs as well. My tire wear is perfectly flat with mostly commuting. It's important to know that within reason, camber does not wear tires out. Toe is MUCH more important. Sure, you can't run -5 degrees of camber and expect good wear, but even the VW spec for alignments goes up to -1.8.

Bottom line, however you lower it whenever you do if you do, don't be afraid of a little camber :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Nethers said:


> Steroid, I thought of something I haven't seen in the states on a CC and think you should attempt. The Rear Power Shade, good luck with that! :laugh: $420 at Jim Ellis VW + 189 motor


Comes on Exec Trim


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Comes on Exec Trim


Dang I thought it was non stateside only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Steroid, I thought of something I haven't seen in the states on a CC and think you should attempt. The Rear Power Shade, good luck with that! :laugh: $420 at Jim Ellis VW + 189 motor


But bro #racecar doesnt need it ))))) im good lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morfeusz84 (Oct 15, 2015)

My home made instal neon wire 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> But bro #racecar doesnt need it ))))) im good lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Steroid, I thought of something I haven't seen in the states on a CC and think you should attempt. The Rear Power Shade, good luck with that! :laugh: $420 at Jim Ellis VW + 189 motor


That looks like a nice mod! I guess he would also need a harness and a power control; but not really have an idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

BETOGLI said:


> That looks like a nice mod! I guess he would also need a harness and a power control; but not really have an idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My car has one. Never use it though. And my windows aren't tinted. 
I was thinking of what it would look like with the VW logo printed in the center though.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> My car has one. Never use it though. And my windows aren't tinted.
> I was thinking of what it would look like with the VW logo printed in the center though.


I thought of it when my 8 week old daughter started fussing profusely when I turned and the sun was blinding her. As soon as I turned again she was fine, but jimeny cricket, you would have thought she was on fire! Those darn backwards baby seat requirements make for that rear shade being essential.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

morfeusz84 said:


> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Tron 3


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

morfeusz84 said:


>


I'm pretty sure I would go crazy driving with that at night; though I must say, it's nifty, just try not to go Bosozoku on us: http:jalopnik.com/this-bosozoku-lamborghini-is-a-pink-floyd-laser-show-on-1736770740


----------



## morfeusz84 (Oct 15, 2015)

This is a soft light, easy on the eyes


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

morfeusz84 said:


> My home made instal neon wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ont hate this... but idk if its for me


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Installing my Eurojet DP.. Shop said if they do the install, they require a cat and can't just remove factory one. $100 for install of DP and $200 for cat and welding.. I understand the state regulations, but what are your thoughts in the cost to install for the cat?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got this taken care of.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing special. First OCI (for me). Just got done out in the dark. Mann filter, Castrol Syntec 0W-40 and 2 Coors Lights. By far, much easier to work on this car than my B5.5 Passat 5MT. The Auto Hold made it so much easier to get this 6MT on the ramps. NO WAY am I going to do 10K OCIs on this car. I think VW of Naples put either full Dino or Dyno/Synth mix in judging by what came out. Frickin dealers. Glad it's in Atlanta now in my hands. 


AJ


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Installing my Eurojet DP.. Shop said if they do the install, they require a cat and can't just remove factory one. $100 for install of DP and $200 for cat and welding.. I understand the state regulations, but what are your thoughts in the cost to install for the cat?


Install it yourself, as is, and save $300 

Or should've bought a catted version of the downpipe, which is usually just an extra $100 option & done nicely. Instead of them hacking up your downpipe to add one for $200


----------



## AM212 (Sep 27, 2015)

Got rid of those orange highlighter looking markers last week. Next Wednesday I'm blacking the grille blacking out the rest of the roof. Than springs and converting the headlights. Just got my car a few weeks ago and can't wait to get her looking how I want!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Installing my Eurojet DP.. Shop said if they do the install, they require a cat and can't just remove factory one. $100 for install of DP and $200 for cat and welding.. I understand the state regulations, but what are your thoughts in the cost to install for the cat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u wana be catless find another shop or tell these gays 100 bux and no receipt is fine for installing this catless! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> If u wana be catless find another shop or tell these gays 100 bux and no receipt is fine for installing this catless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too late. I was impatient.. Said **** it. Only reason I went to them was cause they did my exhaust previously and I thought they had welded some portions. I realize I could have saved money. Oh well. Heading to get the apr stage 2 now.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on another set of wheels.. Got in on a group buy.. 19x8.5... 42et.. Give me some room to add/remove spacer when I go lower.. Flow formed. Only 21lbs a wheel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Pulled the trigger on another set of wheels.. Got in on a group buy.. 19x8.5... 42et.. Give me some room to add/remove spacer when I go lower.. Flow formed. Only 21lbs a wheel.


Dude....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7296050-FS-19-quot-Advanti-Flow-Formed-Wheels


----------



## SGT_GTI08 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Bags Question*



COBYATCH said:


> After 6 months of sitting in the boxes I finally installed my bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bags did you go with and setup????? Looks amazing!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

manefresh2089 said:


> Pulled the trigger on another set of wheels.. Got in on a group buy.. 19x8.5... 42et.. Give me some room to add/remove spacer when I go lower.. Flow formed. Only 21lbs a wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo nice and light!


----------



## CantCCeM (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello my first post to this forum!
Got my CC September 30th, its a 2010 sport with dsg. Today i got it registered with custom plates. also ordered new clear front turn signals this weekend to get rid of those ugly amber ones (will update when i put them on). i have a whole lot of ideas for this car but not a lot of money . Workin on small interior mods right now, then next is lowering and wheels, after that exterior mods and performance. glad to be a part of the community!! Btw in the time ive had the car (less then a month) ive already been through every page of this sub section and the tires/wheels/suspension sub section.  



















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man ... congrats on the cc, a very fine choice for sure, a perfect canvas .. welcome to the vortex - there is a lot of first hand experience and information available here, just gotta search for it .. let the mods begin .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Dude....
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7296050-FS-19-quot-Advanti-Flow-Formed-Wheels


These are nice. You never listed a price. What did you sell them for? And I already had my eyes set on those Renn wheels lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

jspirate said:


> sooo nice and light!


Thanks! They look very similar to the avant grade wheels. Just a lot less weight. These are how they sit on a 3 series. Can't wait to get them on. I ordered a 5th wheel To have as a spare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Trolling along here lol

Mine are 20lb for 19 8.5 et35. 

Looking forward to seeing how you like yours.


----------



## CANGU (May 1, 2013)

*VWR springs.*











Installed VWR springs, waiting for them to settle.


----------



## AM212 (Sep 27, 2015)

Yesterday I blacked out the grille, carbon the rear view mirrors and blacked out the roof 

Got some big plans for her...


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


>


Bora, I like it. The stance is spot on. What coilovers and what FTG?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Replaced my second stabilizer, rear this time.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AM212 said:


> Yesterday I blacked out the grille, carbon the rear view mirrors and blacked out the roof
> 
> Got some big plans for her...


----------



## Biggsen83 (Oct 23, 2015)

*APR stage 2+*

Finally got my APR stage 2+ installed down pipe full 3inch exhaust intake, and a set of coilovers... Now it's a quest for paint and tires!!!:biggrinsanta: it's Christmas in October :biggrinsanta:


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

AM212 said:


> Yesterday I blacked out the grille, carbon the rear view mirrors and blacked out the roof
> 
> Got some big plans for her...



In respect to your side mirrors... the carbon fiber... is that a wrap, snap-ons, or something else?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SGT_GTI08 (Nov 8, 2012)

AM212 said:


> Yesterday I blacked out the grille, carbon the rear view mirrors and blacked out the roof
> 
> Got some big plans for her...


s wrapped or a cover?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> These are nice. You never listed a price. What did you sell them for? And I already had my eyes set on those Renn wheels lol.


I did have a price $700+ shipping or $800 SHIPPED

No biggie, I sold them for $800 shipped with the hub rings & lug bolts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Bora, I like it. The stance is spot on. What coilovers and what FTG?


He's on HPA SHS's :thumbup:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing fancy, just some LED reverse lights. Before anyone asks, I bought these second hand, not clue what the brand is or where to buy them


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

AM212 said:


> Yesterday I blacked out the grille, carbon the rear view mirrors and blacked out the roof
> 
> Got some big plans for her...


What was used for the roof?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I did have a price $700+ shipping or $800 SHIPPED
> 
> No biggie, I sold them for $800 shipped with the hub rings & lug bolts.


Someone got a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Just installed a BIG SCREEN in my CC.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

RayRod said:


> Just installed a BIG SCREEN in my CC


damn dude .. that IS a big screen, right on! ... even better, love them tunz you are listening to, eh - sounds great cranked in the cc cruzing down the highway with all windows down .. some details on the screen/diy would be appreciated .. rock on and good luck!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

RayRod said:


> Just installed a BIG SCREEN in my CC.


Details


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bobbysanders22 - we got you covered, we have very bright reverse LEDs - plug and play error free:
http://deautokey.com/product/2013-cc-reverse-leds-194-921-wedge

OEM VS LEDs:


----------



## Biggsen83 (Oct 23, 2015)

*CC front grill*

Has any one done anything different with the grille?


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Here are some detail on my aftermarket install http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7324249-Aftermarket-DIN-2-on-CC


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Biggsen83 said:


> Has any one done anything different with the grille?


Like what do you mean 'done anything different'?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Deautokey reverse are only way to go.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Did a break job at the four corners. Also installed Koni FSD's with Eibach springs with the Audi TT strut mount and TT rear rubber mount. Put about .5 miles on her, to the sub and beer store and back. :beer:

Getting aligned in the morning.


----------



## CantCCeM (Oct 21, 2015)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Did a break job at the four corners. Also installed Koni FSD's with Eibach springs with the Audi TT strut mount and TT rear rubber mount. Put about .5 miles on her, to the sub and beer store and back.
> 
> Getting aligned in the morning.


👍👌

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CantCCeM (Oct 21, 2015)

Put in this little interior mod to spice up the cabin a bit. Really like it. I remember seeing the badges on the dash in the audi S lines, thats where my inspiration came from. What do you think? Yay or nay?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Nay.

Got my car back from the body shop. Had R-Line kit installed.


----------



## CantCCeM (Oct 21, 2015)

here's a close up

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

replaced the rear brakes lastnight. Easy Peasy. They were original at 70k and GONE. haha grinding sounded like a jet engine afterburner, not good. 

Next I will swap the suspension and do some other needed maintenance. Rolling on shot suspension blows... kinda like all those kids who put ROKKOR, JOM and Raceland coilovers on their car for 200 bucx...


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Changed Oil - New VW Filter*

*Changed Oil - New VW Filter
*

Cleaned Plugs Checked - Re_Installed - Testing to see How Far they will Go ..


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> Nay.
> 
> Got my car back from the body shop. Had R-Line kit installed.


That color on the R-Line bumper looks amazing! <3


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> That color on the R-Line bumper looks amazing! <3


Thanks! I just realized I hardly see any gray R-Line's anywhere. Even on Google images. Everything is white or silver. It's crazy.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Got it dialed in today


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> Thanks! I just realized I hardly see any gray R-Line's anywhere. Even on Google images. Everything is white or silver. It's crazy.


I don't think it's an available color on the R-Line! And that's why I got mine in brown


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

SGT_GTI08 said:


> Which bags did you go with and setup????? Looks amazing!!


Thanks! Sorry for the late reply haha, but it's the Airlift V2 System with Slam Series bags and struts.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Got it dialed in today


Hey, is that the 3M brushed gray wrap? It all looks fire!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pulled the trigger in eibach pro kit springs. I know they don't go that low, but I'm not looking for what others might want. I have seen a few members here with eibach and wheels and the set up is perfect. 

Also Installed a o2 spacer since my high flow cat is throwing a cel. Not getting stage 2 as BFI said they can't flash my car from apr stage 1 to stage 2 with out bench flashing. Don't know why I bothered spending $700 for apr stage 1 tune when I can't even upgrade to stage 2 










But, I found a pair of tips I am going to install down the road with new rear mufflers. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Installed the pros with fsd's over thee weekend. Have 19" motorsport wheels.Not the best pics due to shadows but here is a before and after shot.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Installed the pros with fsd's over thee weekend. Have 19" motorsport wheels.Not the best pics due to shadows but here is a before and after shot.


Black wheels for sure make it hard to get good pictures.. Did you do install yourself? Looking for some local help to install mine to save me some $$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

manefresh2089 said:


> Black wheels for sure make it hard to get good pictures.. Did you do install yourself? Looking for some local help to install mine to save me some $$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I did the install myself. I used the 2x4 method that snbrdan came up with. Only tool I didn't have was the strut spreader. Didn't need it. My car has aluminum hubs so it might be needed for the steel ones.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Yes, I did the install myself. I used the 2x4 method that snbrdan came up with. Only tool I didn't have was the strut spreader. Didn't need it. My car has aluminum hubs so it might be needed for the steel ones.


Do you have the link for that install?! 

Thoughts on ride so far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

@deautokey


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

I need to do the interior kit-


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Pottle said:


> I need to do the interior kit-


Its really worth it tbh, i got the license plate lights as well and man is it a difference!


----------



## Fast Layne (Oct 15, 2015)

*Most Recent stuff*

Just did alot of deAutokey LED, light swaps. Huge difference and very much worth the effort.
- interior light kit (20 minutes)
- Front Turn Signal LED (5 Minutes)
- Reverse LEDs (5 minutes)
- H7 LED corner lights this past weekend (30 minutes) (pics) http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC/page2

Still to do; the LED fogs. Have the kit, just have not done the work yet. Not looking forward to getting to the passenger side fog on the VR6 model. Procrastinating I guess.

What about the Driver Gear springs for the 13' VR6 4motion..anyone done that yet? I know there is a thread about them on CCs, but I do not remember any of them being the 4motion models.
Do I have to pull the axle out of the hub, as I've see on some videos?? That does not sound like fun.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Installed the pros with fsd's over thee weekend. Have 19" motorsport wheels.Not the best pics due to shadows but here is a before and after shot.



Car looks great, but curious on the story behind the gen 1 front end and gen 2 rear. Am I the only one that noticed this, or the only one that noticed and didn't know about it lol


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

90 GT-G60,

Great inspiration right there!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*40k DSG service at dealer ... and leaking seals*

hey all cc'ers .. got the 40k dsg service done at dealer today - reasonable price for couple hours (one hour is for the car to cool down - so they charge you!), 205 labor + 145 parts .. no, not made of money, just wanted to get the first one done at dealer to keep warranty intact and without doubt and had to address the issues below, so worth a few bux to get vw involved in any major warranty issues without giving them any excuses to not address/honor, eh ... 

while at it, they installed USP stainless steel dsg filter housing to keep it cooler in texas heat .. next dsg service will be diy, thanks to the many diy contributors here on the vortex ... 

the car is actually just shy of 50k (dsg was replaced at 10k) ... for s&g i had removed the engine splash guard for a looksee and i noticed oil collection/dripping at passenger corner oil pan bolt and also noticed some oil in cylinder 1 coil/plug shaft ... today, i was told that my lower and upper timing chain/belt cover seals are leaking as well as valve cover seal ... oh, that aint all .. asked them (again) to check the gunk build up around tranny housing and was told that most probabaly rms has light seal leak .. got a 2500 estimate for preventative maintenance r&r for all ... been waiting some time to throw on some bolt-ons that have been sitting around, but first have to sort out the leaking seals or theyll blow out when pushed ... waiting to have some fun now, eh! ... 

btw .... if anyone in the DFW area needs to have their intake ports/valves cleaned properly (i.e. carbon cleaning) with walnut media blasting .. the folks at Hendrick VW in Lewisville will take care of you .. following an abismal attempt to carbon clean my intake ports/valves with manifold removed, but only after my dissatisfaction and recommendation, they purchased the media blasting equipment and walnut media to properly clean and snap-on borescope to properly diagnose intake manifold/port/valve issues more precisely .. ask for Jason Hopper if you want to get the carbon cleaning done and tell him Kaya sent you .. 

good luck fellow cc'ers!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Installed the pros with fsd's over thee weekend. Have 19" motorsport wheels.Not the best pics due to shadows but here is a before and after shot.


Hey, I'm the guy that sold you those springs over a year ago. Hope you like them! :thumbup:


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

AndreiMTM said:


> Car looks great, but curious on the story behind the gen 1 front end and gen 2 rear. Am I the only one that noticed this, or the only one that noticed and didn't know about it lol


The latter.



Stickz405 said:


> 90 GT-G60,
> 
> Great inspiration right there!


Thanks!



MikeinNJ said:


> Hey, I'm the guy that sold you those springs over a year ago. Hope you like them! :thumbup:


Yeah Mike, they were sitting in the box for quite some time weren't they?:thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> Its really worth it tbh, i got the license plate lights as well and man is it a difference!


I have the plate and puddle light kit. maybe over this winter I will do them. :thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Stupid double post


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Left it on the side of the freeway when it stalled on me in traffic. :thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Pottle said:


> I have the plate and puddle light kit. maybe over this winter I will do them. :thumbup:


License plate lights takes less than two minutes, puddle lights on the other hand took me a considerable amount of time but once i figured out the first one, the next one took less than 5 mins


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

notamechanic said:


> Left it on the side of the freeway when it stalled on me in traffic. :thumbup:


Do you live in north houston? because i just passed one on the highway


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

cdgla said:


>


Nice, no more misfires.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Exec rline grille came in for the basic cc thanks to deutcheauto for the quick delivery


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BORA RSI said:


> Exec rline grille came in for the basic cc thanks to deutcheauto for the quick delivery


I like it. Pics when put on


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Snapped a great shot after the rain yesterday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CantCCeM (Oct 21, 2015)

She's a bit dirty rn but i put these carbon fiber inserts on the rear emblem, makes a big difference and will match well when i get the cf lip spoiler









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Snapped a great shot after the rain yesterday ..


hey, nice shot dude! .. may look even better if you crop the extra sky down to top of house, so all focus is on car .. excellent color choice, eh .. enjoy the ride .. drive safe!


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Biggsen83 said:


> Finally got my APR stage 2+ installed down pipe full 3inch exhaust intake, and a set of coilovers... Now it's a quest for paint and tires!!!:biggrinsanta: it's Christmas in October :biggrinsanta:



Post a vid!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Finished fabrication on my catch can, and cut and put the fittings on the hoses. Couple more things to come in the mail, but it'll be done soon.


----------



## miken0385 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Busy day ordering parts today!*

Picked up a 12 CC with 20k on it. Ordered a set of the concave 19x9 Savannah wheels. Also ordered a Ross-tech kit, e-code headlights, fog light kit and drl turn signals. Looking forward to coding and installing all of this stuff. Going to totally change the look of the car!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

miken0385 said:


> Picked up a 12 CC with 20k on it. Ordered a set of the concave 19x9 Savannah wheels. Also ordered a Ross-tech kit, e-code headlights, fog light kit and drl turn signals. Looking forward to coding and installing all of this stuff. Going to totally change the look of the car!


No springs or coils? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miken0385 (Jan 31, 2006)

No suspension yet but its still early. I'm still shopping around. 
Honestly, not too sure about doing any suspension work, I have a long ass commute (104 miles/day) so I don't want to put any unnecessary wear on the tires. I may change my mind but as of right now, doesnt look like I'll be doing it.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

miken0385 said:


> No suspension yet but its still early. I'm still shopping around.
> Honestly, not too sure about doing any suspension work, I have a long ass commute (104 miles/day) so I don't want to put any unnecessary wear on the tires. I may change my mind but as of right now, doesnt look like I'll be doing it.


I get your position. I commute 90 miles a day, and will be installing springs Sunday. Keep your alignment right and you will have no issues. Car will look soooo much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Basic cc got exec grille


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You facelift guys are really getting to me with between the grills and the lines on the lower bumper for a black out. Well done sir.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

What do you mean lol?









I miss my black one mainly because it was mt and not dsg


----------



## miken0385 (Jan 31, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> What do you mean lol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car just screams sexy! I like the color combo with what look like 19's or 20's ? Either way, car is nice!!!


----------



## miken0385 (Jan 31, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> I get your position. I commute 90 miles a day, and will be installing springs Sunday. Keep your alignment right and you will have no issues. Car will look soooo much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in New England so for me, this is my winter car too. Just got blizzaks for my 17s for the winter so the height may be an advantage come winter when theres snow on the ground. Also, with driving in boston, the height helps with the ****ty roads! I used to bottom out my saab all the time when I dropped the car...I'll be keeping the CC stock for a while, or atleast until I get a winter beater


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

miken0385 said:


> I live in New England so for me, this is my winter car too. Just got blizzaks for my 17s for the winter so the height may be an advantage come winter when theres snow on the ground. Also, with driving in boston, the height helps with the ****ty roads! I used to bottom out my saab all the time when I dropped the car...I'll be keeping the CC stock for a while, or atleast until I get a winter beater


Enjoy! Post some pics when you get your goodies in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> Basic cc got exec grille


i have to admit, i am partial to the pre facelift lines and front end, but man, this is the best looking front end for a 2013+ car i have seen. looks great man. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


>


Looks waaaay better :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TurboCC2.0 (Oct 29, 2015)

*New wheels*

Added some 18" Katana RIms because I trashed the OEM 17's. RIP last OEM part on my car


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> Exec rline grille came in for the basic cc thanks to deutcheauto for the quick delivery


Looks great! Is there a part number for that grill? It comes blacked out right?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Did something that I have mixed emotions about.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Did something that I have mixed emotions about.


Dude, if it's for safety matters don't worry about it; you'll get rid of it soon and you'll have someone else home enjoying to drive soon as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Did something that I have mixed emotions about.


Safety first, eh ... that should be mandated all over ... in england/australia you stick a big L (for learner) on the front and back .. have fun .. good luck!


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

I'm new here and I writing from the other side of globe  I decided to register because there is a lot of useful information about CC model (I would not except that CC is so popular in USA)

Bought my CC two months ago after difficult search but finally found a car in good condition, very well equipped and the most important thing - with 2.0TSI CCZA engine (my country is dominated by diesel engines).

After "startup pack" (oils, spark plugs, igniotion coils, oil separator valve) I decided to buy Eibach Pro Kit. I'm running with stock 17" wheels but next year i want to buy some 19" wheels.

Now I'm preparing front brakes - bought MKV R32 calipers and other stuff needed. 




















Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

With all the houston flooding drivers side splash guard broke, like broke broke, and is now dragging


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Carved this 

Happy Helloween Ninjas!









P.S. Ivan that grill is tits ))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Carved this
> 
> Happy Helloween Ninjas!
> 
> ...


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude, if it's for safety matters don't worry about it; you'll get rid of it soon and you'll have someone else home enjoying to drive soon as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not the magnetic sign that bothers me. That will go on either the wife's or my car (which ever car she will be driving) It is the fact that my oldest is now of driving age and her 13 yr old sister is not far behind.



kbad said:


> Safety first, eh ... that should be mandated all over ... in england/australia you stick a big L (for learner) on the front and back .. have fun .. good luck!


Today was the first day that I was actually on the road with her. I did a couple of business park excursions prior. The school system here has mandatory drivers ed. Classroom hours and driving hours (good thing).
I thought she was just getting her permit when I took her to the DMV yesterday. Instead she got her full license good for 8 years, no driving test, just paper work. She does have restrictions for the first 6 months. Has to be with seasoned licensed driver, can not drive past a certain time in the pm. etc. 

Still it is way to soon for me, don't want my little girls growing up this fast!

queue "Cats in the Cradle"


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

90 GT-G60 said:


> ... It is the fact that my oldest is now of driving age and her 13 yr old sister is not far behind. Today was the first day that I was actually on the road with her. I did a couple of business park excursions prior. The school system here has mandatory drivers ed. Classroom hours and driving hours (good thing).
> 
> I thought she was just getting her permit when I took her to the DMV yesterday. Instead she got her full license good for 8 years, no driving test, just paper work. She does have restrictions for the first 6 months. Has to be with seasoned licensed driver, can not drive past a certain time in the pm. etc.
> 
> ...


hey man ... now, i get your sig - lol all over dude, when i first read it last week, but didnt know you had kids, eh - aint that the truth brother ... know what you mean, been there with my two girls, theyre 21 and 24 already, and i still dont want them out there on their own .. yeah, the "drivers ed" and licensing program all changed here just like yours between the time mine got theirs ... still, would've been great if they made the Learner stickers mandatory - there are so many 'young and inexperienced' drivers out there ... i always ask mine to drive safely - for what its worth - not like me, eh ... enjoy the ride ... good luck!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I bought the grille from deutcheautoparts. Search on their site and you can find it there.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Carved this
> 
> Happy Helloween Ninjas!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Installed my eibach springs.. And a new o2 spacer. Love the height, but the o2 spacer is still not working. Getting a cat CEl. Guess need to get to stage 2 sooner than later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Took mine to the dealer on Saturday to replace the low beam that went out last week, and they curbed one of my wheels pulling it out of the service bay... Luckily myself, my buddy in sales, and a Regional VP of the VW/Audi dealers witnessed the whole thing and they're taking care of it (hopefully up to my standards...). Still sucked to watch someone slam your $3000 wheels into a curb, throwing a nice aluminum shaving cloud into the air and that horrible grinding sound.... 










At least I have a MK7 GTI as the loaner in the meantime, but I miss my baby and getting more nervous the longer it is in their hands.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Took mine to the dealer ... and they curbed one of my wheels pulling it out of the service bay... At least I have a MK7 GTI as the loaner in the meantime, but I miss my baby and getting more nervous the longer it is in their hands.


dude, that really sux! .. just when you had it all together .. if they hit it that hard, is your alignment off then? .. with your tight suspension, you should check all components .. since your wheels are new and all, you could demand a new replacement .. mines not as mint and only on stocks, but i make sure to walk around, look under the hood and generally inspect the car before driving off .. sadly, its not their car, so theyll never care about it as much as you .. good luck!


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

I did nothing cuz im broke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

gunner1000 said:


> I did nothing cuz im broke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truuuuu


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Truuuuu


Actually i made a list of things for my car that i want, but cannot afford, so now im frustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

gunner1000 said:


> Actually i made a list of things for my car that i want, but cannot afford, so now im frustrated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your list got on it? Mines long


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Whats your list got on it? Mines long












This is short term. What's on urs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

gunner1000 said:


> This is short term. What's on urs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is about everything lol









I delete it as i buy them


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> This is about everything lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of detail haha. What mods do u have already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Tinted finally.


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

swapped the steering wheel for one with tiptronic paddles and coded. installed hella yellows in the fogs. replaced tired license plate bulbs. installed a fresh set of valeo wiper blades in prep for the incoming rains. installed the astra brand console divider (awesome for $12 btw!).


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> Exec rline grille came in for the basic cc thanks to deutcheauto for the quick delivery


Think this will be my next mod, looks so much better and gives the front end a far better look


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gunner1000 said:


> Actually i made a list of things for my car that i want, but cannot afford, so now im frustrated


If you care about the ride quality, save your money a little longer and buy something better than the SoloWerks....read here for example:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7350106-Megan-Racing-Europe-Street-Coilovers

Cheap coilovers are, ummm, cheap


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

robjettauk said:


> Think this will be my next mod, looks so much better and gives the front end a far better look


In case you did not know, you can remove your stock grill, remove the chrome strips from the grill and just spray it yourself. Will save you $180... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

gunner1000 said:


> Lots of detail haha. What mods do u have already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tsw bathurst wheels should be arriving soon, all led interior lights, led piddle lights, led license plate lights, candy red interior trim is partially done just waiting for more to arrive, gloss black roof wrap, front grill gloss black wrap, all-fit automotive underlip for right now until i get a real one, r8 ignition coils, unitronic CAI, clear front turn signals, and spoiler king roof spoiler. But there is way more to come


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you care about the ride quality, save your money a little longer and buy something better than the SoloWerks....read here for example:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7350106-Megan-Racing-Europe-Street-Coilovers
> 
> Cheap coilovers are, ummm, cheap


👍👍
Agree 100%
THmotorsports has the Koni coil overs for $950 with free shipping.
Just an example.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Got a Euro switch finally from a fellow forum member, now I can have just my LEDs running or LEDs and fogs, will probably wire it up and do the coding to enable both rear dogs shortly. Also did an oil change this weekend. I've been doing changes with an exctractor but decided to do it the old school way to get out anything I may have missed with the extractor.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Added a bit more rear camber.


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you care about the ride quality, save your money a little longer and buy something better than the SoloWerks....read here for example:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7350106-Megan-Racing-Europe-Street-Coilovers
> 
> Cheap coilovers are, ummm, cheap


Thanks for the advise. I hadn't read any bad reviews but when i posted mod list here Nd elsewhere, i heard lots about it. Ill look for something different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Added a bit more rear camber.


The more - the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

What was the drop?



manefresh2089 said:


> Installed my eibach springs.. And a new o2 spacer. Love the height, but the o2 spacer is still not working. Getting a cat CEl. Guess need to get to stage 2 sooner than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

ivinioCC said:


> What was the drop?


Claim is an inch up front and .8 in the rear. It's subtle but enough for me. Right is almost stock but a bit tighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

(New Windshield on a dirty car)


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you care about the ride quality, save your money a little longer and buy something better than the SoloWerks....read here for example:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7350106-Megan-Racing-Europe-Street-Coilovers
> 
> Cheap coilovers are, ummm, cheap


Im thinking around 800 is the max im looking to pay. Right now im looking at fk silverlines and st x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

secondary fuel pump
ZZP injectors
more boost!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> secondary fuel pump
> ZZP injectors
> more boost!


Sick bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sick bro!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Spend all day at the tuning shop just to find out my ecu cannot be flashed from stage 1 ape to stage 2 without being sent to APR.. What's. ****ty situation. After 3 weeks and 4 visits to the tuner. Feel like I should have gone straight to uniTronic. 

Anyone else experience similar issues with APR? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Why hello


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

So far, from a stock 2009 VW CC Sport... 

ST Coilovers
K&N Air filter
Techtonics Downpipe
Borla Exhaust
GIAC Stage 2 Tune
Chrome trim Plastidip'd black (around windows, front grill area, and door/bumper trim)
Small black trunk spoiler
19' TSW Amaroo wheels w/Toyo tires. 
Tinted Windows
Next week...

Roof wrapped Carbon Fiber
Side mirrors wrapped Carbon Fiber
And maybe the gas cap\door wrapped for good measure
Next year...

K04 Turbo kit w/Intercooler
Bigger brakes (not sure with what yet)
Digital (vent replacement) Boost Gauge
And possibly the wheels painted white (leaving the Chrome rim alone) to match the car
I think that's about as far (performance wise) as I'm going to go. But who knows, I thought I'd be stopping at the wheels and coilovers (stance)... and two tunes and a downpipe later... I'm thinking of a Turbo. Who am I kidding... it never stops.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

superdave67 said:


> So far, from a stock 2009 VW CC Sport...
> 
> ST Coilovers
> K&N Air filter
> ...


Where in Atlanta?


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Where in Atlanta?


Dallas, GA. But frequent Marietta, Alpharetta, Cumming, and anywhere in between.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

superdave67 said:


> Dallas, GA. But frequent Marietta, Alpharetta, Cumming, and anywhere in between.


Great, check pm!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

superdave67 said:


> So far, from a stock 2009 VW CC Sport...
> 
> ST Coilovers
> K&N Air filter
> ...


Congrats man, keep the good work and this sickness as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I saw this car going west on HWY92 in Roswell on Tuesday? Made me want to start a thread called "Who's in the ATL?".

I tried to catch up, but it was rush hour.

AJ



airmax1 said:


> Where in Atlanta?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Just put the wheels up for sale...gonna be hard to let them go


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got these in today. Installing them tomorrow morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

Picked up the APR stage 1 and 2 intake off of Craigslist for $200. Installed them today and I like it alot. :thumbup:


----------



## Coryf1233 (Oct 27, 2015)

Can apr be flashed by yourself or do you have to go somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

notamechanic said:


> Just put the wheels up for sale...gonna be hard to let them go


hey man i love that picture, do you think you could post an uncompressed version of it on here so i could set it as my background


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Fitted some alloy spigot rings. I think the plastic ones which came with my wheels are causing wobble.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> I think I saw this car going west on HWY92 in Roswell on Tuesday? Made me want to start a thread called "Who's in the ATL?".
> 
> I tried to catch up, but it was rush hour.
> 
> AJ


Was me ️


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Coryf1233 said:


> Can apr be flashed by yourself or do you have to go somewhere


You have to go to an APR dealer


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gunner1000 said:


> Im thinking around 800 is the max im looking to pay. Right now im looking at fk silverlines and st x


Those are better options :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The sacrifice for more camber!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello new wheels.. After spring install, no alignment even needed. Settled nice I think. Like the silver better than gloss back for sure..

Was going to buy VW center caps, but may just ride with the original Renn ones. Kinda flows with the R Line package well.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn I'm lovin' them R-lines.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally dialed in some front camber.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Got Dual Exhaust (Magnaflow)


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hello new wheels.. After spring install, no alignment even needed. Settled nice I think. Like the silver better than gloss back for sure..
> 
> Was going to buy VW center caps, but may just ride with the original Renn ones. Kinda flows with the R Line package well.
> 
> ...


 Nice wheels. A few questions if you would. What are the specs on your wheels. What color is your car,silver ? or antique gold.


----------



## supacat (Aug 21, 2007)

manefresh2089 said:


> Installed my eibach springs.. And a new o2 spacer. Love the height, but the o2 spacer is still not working. Getting a cat CEl. Guess need to get to stage 2 sooner than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the wheels. What wheels are those?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bat Keeper said:


> Nice wheels. A few questions if you would. What are the specs on your wheels. What color is your car,silver ? or antique gold.


Hey, thanks.. car is Reflex Silver.. Wheels are 19x8.5 41et.. Tires are 245/35-19..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

supacat said:


> Love the wheels. What wheels are those?


Hey, Audi A8 19x9 stock wheels. Came on the 2011 and up.. They are for sale now. Only $500 for the set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supacat (Aug 21, 2007)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, thanks.. car is Reflex Silver.. Wheels are 19x8.5 41et.. Tires are 245/35-19..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the model and make of the wheels?

Thanks!


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Installed 345mm brakes on my cc with a lot of new stuff, calipers after regeneration and new painting. 











Anyone knows how to recode ABS pump for 345mm (PR-1LK) brakes in cc 2010?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

No-muffler setup and went with the OEM+ S5 look


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, Audi A8 19x9 stock wheels. Came on the the 2011 and up.. They are for sale now. Only $500 for the set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

supacat said:


> And the model and make of the wheels?
> 
> Thanks!


Renn Motorsport rs51


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> No-muffler setup and went with the OEM+ S5 look


Any sound clip? Is it too loud? How's the drone? Interested in doing this as well possibly.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

315cc said:


> Any sound clip? Is it too loud? How's the drone? Interested in doing this as well possibly.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

315cc said:


> Any sound clip? Is it too loud? How's the drone? Interested in doing this as well possibly.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk





Cbritt said:


> +1


Hope this helps 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-(No-muffler)-set-up&p=89230801#post89230801

The build thread is here :thumbup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7132975-new-3-6-4mo-owner-with-lots-of-parts-coming!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Added the stage 2 pipe to my Carbonio intake! Pardon the color difference, bought it used


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Mudguards gotta go man, it's not a Subaru. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wanted to wash it but the temperature didn't let me smh


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Replaced my chain tensioner this weekend. Took me all day but I took my time with this. 
Now I can sleep better, no more russian roulette every time I start my engine 

Out with the old tensioner



In with the New One!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Swapped in new oem suspension. Car rides so much better

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Dropped it off at the dealer. We're pushing VAG for a new DSG. We'll see.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Installed ECS Tuning Billet Engine Oil Dipstick and Porsche 911 Expansion Tank Cap.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Replaced my chain tensioner this weekend. Took me all day but I took my time with this. Now I can sleep better, no more russian roulette every time I start my engine  ...


hey man ... there you go! ... i envy you cause i'm not half the mechanic you are - good enuf to break then fix .. know what you mean, didnt want to take my chances either and i'm ready to bolt on some stuff thats been sitting around and drive it a little harder - so had dealership do mine just shy of 50k - they said the old design original stock tensioner looked fine and the chain and guides all looked good - mainly because my upper and lower timing cover seals were leaking and also the cam ladder (girdle) seal was leaking into the coil/plug shafts .. just dropped in some red-tops too, i'm good to go .. now you can really enjoy the ride, eh ... good luck!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kbad said:


> hey man ... there you go! ... i envy you cause i'm not half the mechanic you are - good enuf to break then fix .. know what you mean, didnt want to take my chances either and i'm ready to bolt on some stuff thats been sitting around and drive it a little harder - so had dealership do mine just shy of 50k - they said the old design original stock tensioner looked fine and the chain and guides all looked good - mainly because my upper and lower timing cover seals were leaking and also the cam ladder (girdle) seal was leaking into the coil/plug shafts .. just dropped in some red-tops too, i'm good to go .. now you can really enjoy the ride, eh ... good luck!




Thanks man! Yeah I will just enjoy it now. I'm done with preventive maintenance:



New intake manifold

New chain tensioner

New pcv valve

New turbo valve

Still running original water pump but I will wait until it breaks. Maybe ill get lucky and it wont


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/10/364507f49e07afdc2a0ab962a1cc2e26.jpg[/IMG
Wrapped the trim with 3m 1080 brushed black metallic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

PCV failed on my 50 mile commute home from work. Made it home and to the dealership to pick up the new one in the pouring rain, but then the check engine light came on as soon as I pulled out of parking lot. I ended up using one of their bays to do the swap myself :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> PCV failed on my 50 mile commute home from work. Made it home and to the dealership to pick up the new one in the pouring rain, but then the check engine light came on as soon as I pulled out of parking lot. I ended up using one of their bays to do the swap myself :laugh:


Nice story bro! Shld have thrown away PCV n got some CatchCan )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks man! Yeah I will just enjoy it now. I'm done with preventive maintenance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many miles u got on ur CC now, man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Wrapped with 3m 1080 gloss dragon fire red, just have to finish door panels!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> How many miles u got on ur CC now, man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not much considering year of the car. Currently I have 54500miles. Only part that really failed was the intake manifold with code P2015. It happened exactly on point at 54000. Since this part is covered by VW I had them do it. Rest I did myself


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Waiting. Next stop, Alignment rack.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Dayum. How long'd that take?

AJ




Cbritt said:


> Wrapped with 3m 1080 gloss dragon fire red, just have to finish door panels!


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Alzor 349 18x8 ET35 + 235/40/18 Continental ExtremeContact DW Tires














































Now I need some lowering springs and new shocks/struts.

Amazing how much difference the tires made both in ride comfort and traction (coming from Falken Ziex 912's)


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cbritt said:


> Wrapped with 3m 1080 gloss dragon fire red, just have to finish door panels!


you should make a DIY on how to remove all that trim from around the gauge cluster. 

color isn't my taste, but thats pretty slick lookin man!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Wrapped with 3m 1080 gloss dragon fire red, just have to finish door panels!


Eye Killah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Red, red, red...just installed my Red Coil Harness Cover


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

Got my CC three weeks ago, finally got the first mod on it. took a while but got the K&N CAI on! next step is APR stage 1!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

mcseforsale said:


> Dayum. How long'd that take?
> 
> AJ


Start to finish from removing the trim to placing it back on only about 2-3 hours but i kept getting distracted so i took longer haha


jreed1337 said:


> you should make a DIY on how to remove all that trim from around the gauge cluster.
> 
> color isn't my taste, but thats pretty slick lookin man!


Diy not even needed my man! Just slide a trim tool under the far left side and pull towards you until you hear the first pop, then work your way right then up after the bottom clips have been popped out!


Stero1D said:


> Eye Killah!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> Car looks great, but curious on the story behind the gen 1 front end and gen 2 rear. Am I the only one that noticed this, or the only one that noticed and didn't know about it lol


how can you make the gen2 light to gen1


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> you should make a DIY on how to remove all that trim from around the gauge cluster.
> 
> color isn't my taste, but thats pretty slick lookin man!


double that for the DIY


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

keyleum said:


> how can you make the gen2 light to gen1



He was referring to my 2010 CC 4 motion exec. It has the LED tail lights from the Gen 2 model on it. Trunk, bumper cover and lights are from a 2013 exec.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

unctucker said:


> double that for the DIY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its really not that hard nor you need DIY because its just common sense . I sort of did DIY in this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming/page3

Enjoy!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Its really not that hard nor you need DIY because its just common sense . I sort of did DIY in this thread
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6761559-3M-1080-Interior-Wrap-Brainstorming/page3
> 
> Enjoy!


Man i want to do a diy just to get my rep up in the forum lol but at the same time i dont because as OEMplusCC stated its just common sense, it really is. Just take a trim tool to the left portion of the panel and pull a little bit, once the first clip is out, move the trim tool right along the bottom portion of the trim. Once bottom 3or4 clips are out you can just use your fingers to pop the last two clips on the top portion and boom youre done


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Stock suspension back in and looking sad. Can't wait to send the coilovers out so they can get rebuilt 









Miss this look


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Fitted my new grille. Happy with the new look


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks great


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Alzor 349 18x8 ET35 + 235/40/18 Continental ExtremeContact DW Tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are the Alzor wheels? Quality? Thinking about getting a different set for my winter setup.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

unctucker said:


> How are the Alzor wheels? Quality? Thinking about getting a different set for my winter setup.


Seem pretty standard. They feel stout and sturdy. The only lacking part is the finish, it is not 100% perfect. I am very anal and notice everything, that's the thing that stuck out to me. To the average person, I doubt they would even notice or care. There are small imperfections in the paint, whether it be dust or air bubbles, there are a few spots here and there on each rim, I'm talking grain of sand size. Also between some spokes there are small imperfections in the finish machining of the rim, like they should have sanded it (or whatever they do) more, almost like wire wheel marks on metal actually. I think they look awesome on the car though, definitely a lot better than the stock rims that were on there. I don't think I could beat them for $500 elsewhere.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Can't wait to send the coilovers out so they can get rebuilt


How many miles are on them?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

30k miles. Rears are fine but I'm thinking if they rebuild the fronts should I buy new rear shocks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Seem pretty standard. They feel stout and sturdy. The only lacking part is the finish, it is not 100% perfect. I am very anal and notice everything, that's the thing that stuck out to me. To the average person, I doubt they would even notice or care. There are small imperfections in the paint, whether it be dust or air bubbles, there are a few spots here and there on each rim, I'm talking grain of sand size. Also between some spokes there are small imperfections in the finish machining of the rim, like they should have sanded it (or whatever they do) more, almost like wire wheel marks on metal actually. I think they look awesome on the car though, definitely a lot better than the stock rims that were on there. I don't think I could beat them for $500 elsewhere.




I second that^. I have alzor wheels for more then a year and they are very good. They weigh approximately same as OEM and hold up great. Where they cut corners is finish. There are imperfections in paint, it looks like they only do one coat of paint and one coat of clear coat. Paint is soft so any rock that hits your wheel will leave a mark. I am planning to refinish my wheels with some quality Wurth paint and clear. For $500 they are great wheels and i would buy them again. I don't mind refinishing my wheels if i only paid $500


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

skirts are on... :thumb up:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

For those of you who have a light colored CC, you should already have noticed how dirty the underside portion of the door gets. Almost makes it look like a stock black door haha. But i invested in a steam cleaner this weekend and man, best 40 dollars ive ever spent. The steam literally made the grime drip off/wipe off. Heres a before and after







i advise anyone who has a light colored model (especially white) who has never cleaned this section, to steam clean it. Only takes about 20-30 mins depending on how detailed you get!


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Tinted the clear part of the taillights with tint film cut to size.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Cbritt said:


> For those of you who have a light colored CC, you should already have noticed how dirty the underside portion of the door gets ...


right on, that works! .. do you also get the same grime on the chrome door trim? - that annoys me the most - do you get the same amount on both sides? ... looks like your car was painted - or at least the underside of the doors - accident/rust? .. good luck!


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

robjettauk said:


> Tinted the clear part of the taillights with tint film cut to size.


That looks awesome, have always wanted to do that but never got around to it. What percentage did you go with?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> That looks awesome, have always wanted to do that but never got around to it. What percentage did you go with?


I just got some light smoke from Ebay.....


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gave her a much needed bath and polished the lips (long overdue)


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

Swapped a coil pack at 7:30 in the morning after a massive cyl 2 misfire appeared about a mile from my house. After swapping coil 2 and coil 3 the misfire jumped to cyl 3 so it was pretty clear what the problem was. Autozone was the only place open so we'll see how long their $26 lifetime warranty coil lasts compared to OEM.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

when its pouring down rain but your windows bead water so well you don't even need windshield wipers>


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

well im going to test fit these this week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

While driving home from work I saw this monstrosity, say it ain't so!











mentos876 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those wheels!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

They remind me of Zender Turbos from the 80s-90s




AJ


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/146065823 seriously love it lol


----------



## jmathewz (Nov 18, 2015)

*Sub install*






my first mod. 
2011 CC S
while i am happy i was able to use a sub and amp i had sitting around, this project does not require a 12'' sub. I'd like to redo this, possibly with a smaller enclosure that fits back there, an an 8'' sub. ideally the amp would be hidden too. doesn't rattle, used roadkill sound dampening and foam.


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

*cool*



Stero1D said:


> Cleaned her in n out n Got some pictures done by KAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it's awsome


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Finally got my ECU back from APR. prob the worst process I have gone through in a while. 9 days with out a car, all cause the local shop, BFI, could not port or bench flash my ecu from stage 1 to 2..

Now I have two codes.. P0420 and P2275... I have a high flow cat and one spacer on the rear o2. Anyone experience similar issues with the cel codes? Any fixes?

Oh, saw this on the road today too..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I'm not for racing stripes but maybe it would have looked better if he had done both sides.


Suck it!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

The pink CC in my post above the quote four posts up makes this one look desirable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Finally got my ECU back from APR. prob the worse process I have gone through in a while. 9 days with out a car, all cause the local shop, BFI, could not port or bench flash my ecu from stage 1 to 2..
> 
> Now I have two codes.. P0420 and P2275... I have a high flow can and one spacer on the rear o2. Anyone experience similar issues with the cel codes? Any fixes?
> 
> ...


Less is more..... but I guess everyone has different taste


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

ivinioCC said:


> Mudguards gotta go man, it's not a Subaru.


[/QUOTE]


"Splash guards" ;-)

Yeah... I removed one, but the wear underneath (were the rubber meets the paint) was pretty bad. Would have to get all four quarter panels repainted to fix it, and then, might as well paint the whole car ($$$). Just not worth it yet. Paint job or K04 turbo... gunna be the turbo.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

manefresh2089 said:


> Finally got my ECU back from APR. prob the worst process I have gone through in a while. 9 days with out a car, all cause the local shop, BFI, could not port or bench flash my ecu from stage 1 to 2..
> 
> Now I have two codes.. P0420 and P2275... I have a high flow cat and one spacer on the rear o2. Anyone experience similar issues with the cel codes? Any fixes?
> 
> ...


mmmm....RICE.

AJ


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Today's surgery cost me my $50 glass deductible and an hour worth of drinking sweet tea and waiting for it to be over. Now she is post-op, recovering in the garage.


























Safelite repair, Safelite replace.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Drove it pretty hard on a 1/2 track at our local cars and coffee...










Video in link below 
http://youtu.be/lnLgjtIp-44


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Installed my sound system and euro cup holder.

Pioneer AVH-X4700BS
Hertz HSK 163
Soundstream HRU.4
Eclipse 12" Ti


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Went from an ABD cold air to a unitronic stg 2 with dv relocate and a atmospheric forge dv. And spullen boost pipes. 


Suck it!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

"just the tip guuurrl" 
My tip game goes hard 
















Finally finished the tips.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Seeing that I can finally post pics I figured I would update. Got a GTI wheel off of a trade in and did my CIM boost gauge, made an adaptor harness for my amp and my euro plate. 


Suck it!


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Didn't this this was thread worthy..Researching wheels and figured I'd ask here. 

Looking to buy 19x10 wheels but very unsure of offset. 
I will be using KW V1 coilovers (not yet installed).
What offset is recommended?

Goals
1 nice looking fitment with slight poke 
2 no damage
3 no rubbing
4 drive-able turning radius

not sure if all can be achieved so please let me know


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Dtrain12 said:


> Didn't this this was thread worthy..Researching wheels and figured I'd ask here.
> 
> Looking to buy 19x10 wheels but very unsure of offset.
> I will be using KW V1 coilovers (not yet installed).
> ...


10 is pretty wide. I would start with some basic calculations.

Go here http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#

Enter your stock wheel dimension (should be 8 for width and 41mm for offset) and your new wheel dimension to see how much more they will poke. Take that measurement go to your car and measure how is that going to look. Of course this might change when you lower your car and also how you going to align your wheels.


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> 10 is pretty wide. I would start with some basic calculations.
> 
> Go here http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#
> 
> Enter your stock wheel dimension (should be 8 for width and 41mm for offset) and your new wheel dimension to see how much more they will poke. Take that measurement go to your car and measure how is that going to look. Of course this might change when you lower your car and also how you going to align your wheels.


Thanks for the detailed response!

I called a wheel shop to confirm my findings.

They recommended,
19x10 et 25 all around. They suggest this would clear brakes and suspension without modification.

Through my research I think a staggered set up may be in order. Perhaps,
19x8.5 et 35 in Front
19x10 et 45 in Rear

Would 19x10 et 25 be too much in the rear for a cc? I do not want to modify this car at all.
Thoughts?


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Put on the Audi winter rims and tires, then 2 days later...










 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered PTP KO4 Blanket

Never seen such a crazy pricing! They offered 5% discount once! So Im Super excited 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

Half way through the job. Slotted rotors, EBC pads, and A5 reps on winter tires. 

Once it's done I'll post better pics of the set up.

Edit: all finished up. 











Sent from my computer machine


----------



## Don Napier (Sep 26, 2010)

mentos876 said:


> well im going to test fit these this week


I have the same wheels on my CC.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Don Napier said:


> I have the same wheels on my CC.


Well lets see'em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

mentos876 said:


> well im going to test fit these this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size and offset did you go with?

I was considering going with these in matte black to throw on my black cc


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Solid.

Love the look of those.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

92vrcorrado said:


> Seeing that I can finally post pics I figured I would update. Got a GTI wheel off of a trade in and did my CIM boost gauge, made an adaptor harness for my amp and my euro plate.
> 
> 
> Suck it!


That GTI wheel! Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Nethers said:


> That GTI wheel! Love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have to do a deep cleaning to it but it's a world of difference when driving my cc to my wife's.


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mentos876 said:


> well im going to test fit these this week


I saw those and thought of these, lol:


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> I saw those and thought of these, lol:


'85 Corvette wheels! They do look similar. That takes me back. The 86 Vettes had brushed centers, 87's had silver centers and then they changed them up on the 88's. Was a Corvette guy in a past life. 

But this is a VW Forum!, screw those Vettes! :laugh:

But would like to see some pictures with the new wheels on the CC.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

replaced my dogbone and serpentine belt. im going to pony up and just buy the tools to do the carbon cleaning to be able to remove and insert the injectors properly


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ordered up my new downpipe. Hopefully will get a good amount more noise out of the exhaust (already has a catback)


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> replaced my dogbone and serpentine belt. im going to pony up and just buy the tools to do the carbon cleaning to be able to remove and insert the injectors properly


What tools are you referring to? I just had my dealer hold off on the carbon cleaning for 350 while they had my intake manifold off.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Fitted my new spoiler


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System and APR Stage 2. Will be installing this weekend. I been waiting a month it was on backorder.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

RayRod, In your Signature, you indicate a number of mods...

_APR Stage 1 ECU Flash, Neuspeed Turbo Outlet Pipe, *TSI HI-Flow Air Charge Pipe*, CTS Catch Can, K&N Typhoon AIS, Speed Attack Stage II Drilled/Slotted Rotors, Neuspeed Sport Brake Lines, B&G S2 Sport Lowering Springs, LEDs in and out, Forge Red Intercooler Silicon Hoses, Debadged, Retrofitted Door Lights, *Retrofitted Auto Hold*, Retrofitted RVC, Boost Gauge, R8 Ignition Coils, R8 Oil Cap, Magnaflow Dual Exhaust, Porsche 911 Expansion Tank_​
May I ask what _*Retrofitted Auto Hold*_ is?

I have an 09 CC with the regular Tiptronic tranny with Auto Hold, and was curious on what "mods" are available. I assume you do not have a DSG trans, as I know there are some "programming" for those? 

Also, _*TSI Hi-Flow Air Charge Pipe*_? How and what does that do? 

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

superdave67 said:


> ... Turbo Outlet Pipe, *TSI HI-Flow Air Charge Pipe* ... How and what does that do?


Hey Dave .. The two pipes replace the stock plastic 'squished' pipes at intercooler inlet/outlet - they go for ~$150-200 each, ecstuning has a full aluminum kit on sale for under three bills .. Using 'full' pipes, you get a little bit more volume of air into your intake and the aluminum pipes can keep the internal air cooler (more o2, burns better), specially if wrapped ... Good luck!


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

is that a noticeable difference in performance? Say on a stage I tune?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

WILLCCU said:


> ... noticeable difference in performance ... Say on a stage I tune?


hey man ... if you're already stage 1 tuned, you should get a downpipe, if you havent yet ... that'll give you the best 'noticeable' difference .. the intercooler piping upgrade will allow for better/cooler air delivery and remove 'factory obstacles', which also makes a difference .. stage 1 and 2 intake piping upgrades will also help, amongst a few more - every little bit helps, eh .. good luck!


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

superdave67 said:


> RayRod, In your Signature, you indicate a number of mods...
> 
> _APR Stage 1 ECU Flash, Neuspeed Turbo Outlet Pipe, *TSI HI-Flow Air Charge Pipe*, CTS Catch Can, K&N Typhoon AIS, Speed Attack Stage II Drilled/Slotted Rotors, Neuspeed Sport Brake Lines, B&G S2 Sport Lowering Springs, LEDs in and out, Forge Red Intercooler Silicon Hoses, Debadged, Retrofitted Door Lights, *Retrofitted Auto Hold*, Retrofitted RVC, Boost Gauge, R8 Ignition Coils, R8 Oil Cap, Magnaflow Dual Exhaust, Porsche 911 Expansion Tank_​
> May I ask what _*Retrofitted Auto Hold*_ is?
> ...


Retrofit means adding something that's available for your car but did not come factory installed on your particular trim, mine is an R-Line. Auto-Hold was not available for the R-Line but maybe on the Lux or executive. You order the parts, install them, do some coding and voila.
By the way I have a DSG on mine.

This will explain Auto-Hold 

http://en.volkswagen.com/en/innovation-and-technology/technical-glossary/auto_hold_funktion.html

This is what I did to get Auto-Hold

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7296242-Help-with-Auto-Hold

TSI HI-Flow Air Charge Pipe - Replaces the pancake style tube from intercooler to throttle body.

http://www.neuspeed.com/115/0/0/1615/480268-hi-flo-air-charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

WILLCCU said:


> is that a noticeable difference in performance? Say on a stage I tune?


It is huge difference. If u have $ to get DP you should jump str8 to stage2 tune! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

robjettauk said:


> Fitted my new spoiler


Looks great! Get rear windshield spoiler too! 

I got bigger version and i think id adds more aggressiveness!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Looks great! Get rear windshield spoiler too!
> 
> I got bigger version and i think id adds more aggressiveness!
> 
> ...


I purchased the rear window spoiler as well about a month ago and was waiting for the right weather to add it. Finally around 72 here last Friday and layed it out in the drive way to soak up some heat. After about an hour I go to place it on the car and its about 1/4 to narrow on either side.....was yours similar? Any ideas? I contacted Spoiler King but no response yet.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

RayRod said:


> Retrofit means adding something that's available for your car but did not come factory installed on your particular trim, mine is an R-Line. Auto-Hold was not available for the R-Line but maybe on the Lux or executive. You order the parts, install them, do some coding and voila.
> By the way I have a DSG on mine.
> 
> This will explain Auto-Hold
> ...


Ahhh... you added Auto-Hold ("retrofit", duh). I thought it was something you may have upgraded or modded. I've got an 09 CC Sport (bottom of the line I suppose), so I assumed they all had it. Very cool feature, although it tends to release rather rough on mine. My wife's Mercedes has the same feature (press hard on the brake), but releases much smoother. The CC tends to jerk (for lack of a better word) when the gas pedal is pressed and Auto-Hold releases. Up hill is fine, but if on a flat surface or downhill, it's like someone _cut the rope that was holding you back_... if that's makes sense.
I'll be upgrading the Turbo next year (K04), which involves a new (larger I presume) Intercooler, so will make sure the new Charge Pipe is considered, although my Shop guy (Eurotech Performance Group) is really good and is most likely taking all that into account.

One last question, how did you retrofit the RVC (Rear-View Camera I presume)? What products did you use? I'd like to replace the rear VW truck logo with the actual pop-out camera thingy, but not sure how involved that would be. Not to mention needing to upgrade the head unit with an actual display (as it's currently got the stock no-frills stereo). 

Thanks for the reply!

Dave


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I purchased the rear window spoiler as well about a month ago and was waiting for the right weather to add it. Finally around 72 here last Friday and layed it out in the drive way to soak up some heat. After about an hour I go to place it on the car and its about 1/4 to narrow on either side.....was yours similar? Any ideas? I contacted Spoiler King but no response yet.


You are the first person to have an issue w Spoiler King. Everybody who ordered their spoiler was very happy. I never had issue w it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Black Friday! Goodbye stock motor mounts!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh, and police wheels.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> You are the first person to have an issue w Spoiler King. Everybody who ordered their spoiler was very happy. I never had issue w it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take pictures of the fitting and post here....bad weather in NC at the moment so tomorrow will be better.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> You are the first person to have an issue w Spoiler King. Everybody who ordered their spoiler was very happy. I never had issue w it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take pictures of the fitting and post them here.

Update:
Went to there site and grabbed some pictures of what I'm referring to. Yours is on there as well but I was not able to get a good look at it. I'm not saying anything bad about the product or I would have returned it to Spoiler King. I was just asking if the fitment was what everyone else was seeing. I wanted to make sure it was ok before I have it painted and installed.


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

superdave67 said:


> Ahhh... you added Auto-Hold ("retrofit", duh). I thought it was something you may have upgraded or modded. I've got an 09 CC Sport (bottom of the line I suppose), so I assumed they all had it. Very cool feature, although it tends to release rather rough on mine. My wife's Mercedes has the same feature (press hard on the brake), but releases much smoother. The CC tends to jerk (for lack of a better word) when the gas pedal is pressed and Auto-Hold releases. Up hill is fine, but if on a flat surface or downhill, it's like someone _cut the rope that was holding you back_... if that's makes sense.
> I'll be upgrading the Turbo next year (K04), which involves a new (larger I presume) Intercooler, so will make sure the new Charge Pipe is considered, although my Shop guy (Eurotech Performance Group) is really good and is most likely taking all that into account.
> 
> One last question, how did you retrofit the RVC (Rear-View Camera I presume)? What products did you use? I'd like to replace the rear VW truck logo with the actual pop-out camera thingy, but not sure how involved that would be. Not to mention needing to upgrade the head unit with an actual display (as it's currently got the stock no-frills stereo).
> ...


I did my retro as per DIY by matthewsjl. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5953672-2013-RVC-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210 and got the camera from http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-PASSAT-B6-CC-BADGE-EMBLEM-REAR-VIEW-CAMERA-RVC-for-RNS510-RNS315-RCD510/281766968658?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Df3814d68568a4716bc0d0a44294387c9%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D271926133194 You'll need a radio that supports it, whether an RNS-315, RNS-510 or some other unit. You can get a Chinese camera and save some money it all depends on your budget and how much you want to spend.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

RayRod said:


> I did my retro as per DIY by matthewsjl. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5953672-2013-RVC-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210 and got the camera from http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-PASSAT-B6-CC-BADGE-EMBLEM-REAR-VIEW-CAMERA-RVC-for-RNS510-RNS315-RCD510/281766968658?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Df3814d68568a4716bc0d0a44294387c9%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D271926133194 You'll need a radio that supports it, whether an RNS-315, RNS-510 or some other unit. You can get a Chinese camera and save some money it all depends on your budget and how much you want to spend.



Wow! Now THOSE are instructions! I wish more people (not to mention companies) included that much detail <cough>microsoft</cough>.

Thanks for the link... it's definitely getting bookmarked.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

robjettauk said:


> Fitted my new spoiler


Hey, where did you get your spoiler? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, where did you get your spoiler?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from Carid.com.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

A box arrived! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Didn't do anything to it but teared up when I saw how filthy it is. Who ever said white color is better than black has never owned both. I can't wait to own a black car again


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@airmax1

What's in the box?? Revised intake?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @airmax1
> 
> What's in the box?? Revised intake?


Yeah CTS Turbo ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Little Ghetto but it works 

















Winter projects started EARLY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> Didn't do anything to it but teared up when I saw how filthy it is. Who ever said white color is better than black has never owned both. I can't wait to own a black car again


Both colors are lame. Gray is better than both.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah CTS Turbo ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System installed. :laugh::laugh::laugh:










Size does matter...


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

installed APR intercooler. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks to BFI I I got some red tops for 10% off, and gave her the winter po-po makeover.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

sellinagolf said:


> Thanks to BFI I I got some red tops for 10% off, and gave her the winter po-po makeover.


Did you buy your car from Casey? 


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

92vrcorrado said:


> Did you buy your car from Casey?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


Can you tell because of the American flag?

Having just gotten out of the Navy, I almost feel as if it'd be considered treason to scrape it off.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

sellinagolf said:


> Can you tell because of the American flag?
> 
> Having just gotten out of the Navy, I almost feel as if it'd be considered treason to scrape it off.


Yeah I sold cars there for a while. But I know how you feel I bought my wife's cc from there and it wears the same badge. Are you in the area still?


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

92vrcorrado said:


> Yeah I sold cars there for a while. But I know how you feel I bought my wife's cc from there and it wears the same badge. Are you in the area still?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


Just moved to jersey a few weeks ago. Was in Norfolk since 2013


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Refinished my Alzor 621 wheels this weekend and color matched bolt caps


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*NOT for the faint of heart*. Took my RNS 510 apart and replaced the 40 gig HDD for a 64 gig SSD. Much faster now.










From platters to chips.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

RayRod said:


> *NOT for the faint of heart*. Took my RNS 510 apart and replaced the 40 gig HDD for a 64 gig SSD. Much faster now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume that went well? Everything boot up and play as expected once it was all back together? What did the upgrade get you? I know SSDs are much faster than HDDs, but within the function of the stereo, what type of... "performance" increase did you experience?


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

superdave67 said:


> I assume that went well? Everything boot up and play as expected once it was all back together? What did the upgrade get you? I know SSDs are much faster than HDDs, but within the function of the stereo, what type of... "performance" increase did you experience?


Yes, all went well. Access to music and GPS loads faster plus the extra storage space I now have. As for overall performance (GUI) remains the same. The advantage was that it was taking longer to boot up especially in cold mornings (think the drive was getting tired). The SSD drive is much lighter too, kind of feels like a plastic empty box.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

100K service, and received blessing from wife that I may lease another car and keep CC for show car!!!!!


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

sellinagolf said:


> Just moved to jersey a few weeks ago. Was in Norfolk since 2013


ahh very cool I'm in north NJ and have a 2014 rline in blk/blk too :beer:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Performed a (mostly) successful attempt to repair a slow to retract seatbelt. Still drags a bit at the end but I hope it will be better than before. Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Heard something about a lifetime warranty?? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sunday converted CC
From this...









To this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ going back to stock? 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Just rear ended someone because they wanted to stop in the middle of a 4 lane road...going to need a hood, bumper, grill, lights, various brackets and now have a check engine code for coolant temp sensor circuit high and the fans seem to be on full blast non-stop. I want to bring to to the dealer to get repaired, but I also have the Dectane projectors and kind of will get screwed on that part of it I'm assuming, unless I can convince the dealer to upgrade me to OE bixenons lol, i don't care what it costs the insurance, I pay my deductible and that's that.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

315cc said:


> Just rear ended someone because they wanted to stop in the middle of a 4 lane road...going to need a hood, bumper, grill, lights, various brackets and now have a check engine code for coolant temp sensor circuit high and the fans seem to be on full blast non-stop. I want to bring to to the dealer to get repaired, but I also have the Dectane projectors and kind of will get screwed on that part of it I'm assuming, unless I can convince the dealer to upgrade me to OE bixenons lol, i don't care what it costs the insurance, I pay my deductible and that's that.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I know how u feel man. I rearended a bunch of ******* methheads a couple months ago in my cc it was so sad. Keep ya head up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Refinished my Alzor 621 wheels this weekend and color matched bolt caps


What did you use to refinish them? That looks amazing


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

AndreiMTM said:


> What did you use to refinish them? That looks amazing


Wurth Silver Paint + Wurth Lacquer


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Refinished my Alzor 621 wheels this weekend and color matched bolt caps


Any pictures of the complete car? Looking at getting these. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

315cc said:


> Just rear ended someone because they wanted to stop in the middle of a 4 lane road...going to need a hood, bumper, grill, lights, various brackets and now have a check engine code for coolant temp sensor circuit high and the fans seem to be on full blast non-stop. I want to bring to to the dealer to get repaired, but I also have the Dectane projectors and kind of will get screwed on that part of it I'm assuming, unless I can convince the dealer to upgrade me to OE bixenons lol, i don't care what it costs the insurance, I pay my deductible and that's that.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Just had the same situation happen about 2 months ago. The coolant temp sensor is what's causing the problem with the fans. There are 2 on these cars, 1 in the front the other on the engine. Mine ended up being the one in the front. A connection came loose and I had it soldered back together. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen_T (Sep 30, 2015)

*Fixed rear speakers '13 VW CC*

Didn't realize the rear passenger side speakers weren't working until adjusting the controls on the radio and moved all the sound to the rear passenger side; no sound. I popped off the door panel and to my surprise and relief (that it wasn't a more serious issue) the speaker wasn't connected; they must've forgot to connect it at the factory. Plugged it in; it works fine; I can hear and feel the difference


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I performed the 80k DSG Service yesterday. I forget what a big difference it makes to have clean fluid in there. As easy as it was, I may start doing that every 20k instead.

First, remove the intake, battery, and battery box.









Use a 24mm socket to loosen the filter housing that I'm pointing at.









Replace the filter and housing gasket.









Replace the battery tray, intake, and battery (leave the connections off until you're completely done.)









Use a 14mm Allen to pull the main drain plug, then allow to drain.









Use an extended 8mm Allen to loosen the plastic inner drain plug, then allow to drain.









Once it's empty, replace the inner drain plug (handtighten), then screw in the refilled tool.









Attach a bottle of DSG fluid to the other end, flip the bottle, give a gentle squeeze, and poke a small hole in the bottom of the bottle to make them flow quicker. Do this 5x and then replace the drain plug QUICKLY, along with a new drain plug crush washer to minimize fluid loss.









Reconnect the battery and cycle the transmission on the stand, then take it for a spin to work the fluid through the system, check for leaks, then you're DONE.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Quick question not important enough to start a new thread; do any of the 2015 CCs have a gen3 e888 engine? If so how can you tell? Thanks!


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I've only had my 13 a couple weeks so I had to get the outside purrty first. Rear lip, yellow fogs, Eibach springs and inside got the euro switch and rns510. Next is stage 1 then filter, down pipe resonator delete. then we shall see from there 😊 












Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> ^^ going back to stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Nah bro! Stripping chrome off the lips and redoing everything in diff color )))) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Stero1D, where did you get your rear diffuser? I've found some others, but not like yours. I like how the lip sticks out a little.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

superdave67 said:


> Stero1D, where did you get your rear diffuser? I've found some others, but not like yours. I like how the lip sticks out a little.


Dave, http://srs-tec.de/cars/VW/Passat-CC/Rear-Diffuser-VW-Passat-CC::353.html


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Dave, http://srs-tec.de/cars/VW/Passat-CC/Rear-Diffuser-VW-Passat-CC::353.html


Cool. ~$400 USD... a little more expensive then the others I've found... but it is cooler.

Thanks Max


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm drooling over that rear diffuser too. I also like the carbon fiber ones on eBay...they so purdy and a bit less expensive.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

sellinagolf said:


> Quick question not important enough to start a new thread; do any of the 2015 CCs have a gen3 e888 engine? If so how can you tell? Thanks!




Anyone?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Anyone?


I believe they're all Gen1, but I could be mistaken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

cj8 said:


> I believe they're all Gen1, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't think any models except the Golf/GTI, Jetta and Passat have received the Gen3 motors. Tiguan and CC are still on Gen1s sadly.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

superdave67 said:


> Cool. ~$400 USD... a little more expensive then the others I've found... but it is cooler.
> 
> Thanks Max


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

xterrain said:


> I'm drooling over that rear diffuser too. I also like the carbon fiber ones on eBay...they so purdy and a bit less expensive.


Link please?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rear brake rotors and pads replaced with brembo components


----------



## Quiznoz (Jan 21, 2012)

*Bought myself a CC*

Bought a CPO 2015 CC VR6 4motion Executive!:wave:


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

I didn't really do anything to it but my car has refused to start after my 40k service. Jumping it in the morning and taking it back to the dealer to see what's up with it. Hopefully nothing expensive...


Instagram: @automotivedaily


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Dave, http://srs-tec.de/cars/VW/Passat-CC/Rear-Diffuser-VW-Passat-CC::353.html


This is not the one  but good try bruh!! 

This one is CSR Auto and i got it off German ebay 

One more pict of it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

This guy ^^^^


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> This guy ^^^^


Yeah...parking into curbs, like a boss


----------



## Bat Keeper (Feb 19, 2015)

*Junk in the trunk*

Added led strip lights in the trunk. Very niiice..


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Pull forward until the tire stops compressing...:banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah...parking into curbs, like a boss


Chill  all good in da hood









No cubage )) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Well played. lol :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received this for my POLO WRC Steering wheel remodeling 









And got lucky with stylish bolts for license plate.... Apr test product that will never make it in production! 









ITS ALL IN THE DETAILS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*72300 Miles*

Got up this morning changed plugs, oil, filters (cabin,oil and air) and changed rear disc pads- took me 90 minutes and saved lots of $$$$$- Got all parts from the dealer.
FYI - I changed the rear pads without a VAG- I used app called carista and it worked flawless..


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

coachpalmer said:


> Got up this morning changed plugs, oil, filters (cabin,oil and air) and changed rear disc pads- took me 90 minutes and saved lots of $$$$$- Got all parts from the dealer.
> FYI - I changed the rear pads without a VAG- I used app called carista and it worked flawless..


I've had or have still Carista but I never messed with it much. Obviously not enough to see it had a section to retract/reset the rear brakes. Damn, could have done that job myself then. Lesson learned, thanks for posting!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

coachpalmer said:


> Got up this morning changed plugs, oil, filters (cabin,oil and air) and changed rear disc pads- took me 90 minutes and saved lots of $$$$$- Got all parts from the dealer.
> FYI - I changed the rear pads without a VAG- I used app called carista and it worked flawless..


Which bluetooth OBDII adapter did you purchase and use? :thumbup:


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> Which bluetooth OBDII adapter did you purchase and use?


I had one from eBay that I have been using for years with the torque app. I believe it's ELM

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Finished installing my new 3 in downpipe. Man car sounds great now.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

thedudesa4 said:


> Finished installing my new 3 in downpipe. Man car sounds great now.


Sound clip pleasee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

I installed Carista earlier today but how do you get to the sections within the app to make customizations? I'm trying to change the lane change flash to 5 and would like to see the brake section as well since I will have to do brake pads in the next couple of months.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Took her on a run up into the mountains.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

oviedocc said:


> I installed Carista earlier today but how do you get to the sections within the app to make customizations? I'm trying to change the lane change flash to 5 and would like to see the brake section as well since I will have to do brake pads in the next couple of months.


Do you have the free version or paid? You need paid version to do customization, free version only reads code.

Disclaimer: I dont have this app (have vagcom) but that information is clearly listed on their website


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Do you have the free version or paid? You need paid version to do customization, free version only reads code.
> 
> Disclaimer: I dont have this app (have vagcom) but that information is clearly listed on their website


Yes, I have the paid version.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Ordered my APR downpipe as well as my final motor mount (trans block) from BFI. Much excite!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally after 99 problems n biotchazz shop i got my winters powdercoated and just finished installing them on the car ))










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

They look really nice powdercoated


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

They look really nice powdercoated


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

They look really nice powdercoated


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

They look really nicely powdercoated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

They look really nice powdercoated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

They look really nice powdercoated


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

They look really nice powdercoated 


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

They look really nice powdercoated


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

They look really nice powdercoated


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lolz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> And got lucky with stylish bolts for license plate.... Apr test product that will never make it in production!


Needs more APR logos 



Stero1D said:


> Finally after 99 problems n biotchazz shop i got my winters powdercoated and just finished installing them on the car ))


What happened to the purple? 

They do look better though


----------



## hunterpwns (May 13, 2013)

*Well she runs a lot smoother now...a pain but so worth it. Thanks for sharing the write ups, pics & videos*

https://flic.kr/p/BR6Nak


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

How long did it take?

AJ



hunterpwns said:


> *Well she runs a lot smoother now...a pain but so worth it. Thanks for sharing the write ups, pics & videos*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/BR6Nak


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

how many miles was that carbon build up?


----------



## hunterpwns (May 13, 2013)

Took me and a friend forever clunking around for the first time trying this I'd say 8-12 hours over the course of two days...mixed with trips to get tools and breaks inbetween all the games...definitely needed it as you can see, that was at 93k miles. I never had it done since owning until now and by the looks I doubt the owner before did


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Needs more APR logos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol APR logo is just da best )

Well shop that was installing them, scratched wheels and i told em to redo in gunmetal 


99 problems, mess-up with 42dd bolts and wheels are on! 








Ordered black OEM size bolts from 42dd last year.... Used them with oem wheels and they rubbed on the hub cz they are longer than OEM...smh!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been looking for the reindeer antlers and red nose for my CC and I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

sweet looking ride you got there


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> I've been looking for the reindeer antlers and red nose for my CC and I can't find them anywhere.


Amazon yo! I had them on my car all last winter. Besure to not roll you're window down with them on because they tend to launch themselves off your car... Lesson learned.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

d0wse said:


> Amazon yo! I had them on my car all last winter. Besure to not roll you're window down with them on because they tend to launch themselves off your car... Lesson learned.


Is that why you dont have them now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexii_cc (Apr 6, 2015)

Has anyone put a quick release on there cc? I put a nrg on mine and had to cut the circle thing in the middle of the clockspring to make it work but then 2 weeks later my power steering went out.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

This might be a dumb question but why put a quick release on your cc? Is the column broke to where you can't telescope it?


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## Alexii_cc (Apr 6, 2015)

I put it on because my clockspring originally broke so the air bag and buttons were of no use anyway


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

You know there is a recall for that now right?


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## 615McCord (Feb 6, 2012)

Installed spm front and rear sway bars with Tyrol Sports DeadSet Rigid Subframe Collar Kit and 034, spulen adjustable end links. H&R sport springs now ride much smoother.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Put my new grille on! Wrapping my roof carbon fiber later today. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Alexii_cc (Apr 6, 2015)

yeah I saw that now but it happened like a year ago :banghead:


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

raleigharner said:


> Put my new grille on! Wrapping my roof carbon fiber later today. Pictures coming soon.


Looks great, going to have a go at making a lip like yours!


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

robjettauk said:


> Looks great, going to have a go at making a lip like yours!


Thanks man! EzLip is great but the tape eventually starts to come off so I just put a few small self-tapping screws in.


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

raleigharner said:


> Put my new grille on! Wrapping my roof carbon fiber later today. Pictures coming soon.


where did our get that grille

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

domvert said:


> where did our get that grille
> 
> Sent from tin can and cord!!!


I got it from Deutsche Auto Parts. It's OEM

https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-...erior/vw-cc-r-line-grille-3c8853651abzll.html


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice grille


----------



## Quiznoz (Jan 21, 2012)

*Freshly Bagged*

Here is my VR6 4motion Executive freshly bagged waiting for my wheels to be mounted today!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> I've been looking for the reindeer antlers and red nose for my CC and I can't find them anywhere.


Here you go

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201200540550 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> Nice grille


It looks really good with the R-Line front bumper.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks. Small but makes a difference 










Now I gotta change my mirror caps since it's looking like the exec rline


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> Thanks. Small but makes a difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it does make a difference. I like the look of my car now a lot more. I also need to change my mirror caps. I'm trying to find some gloss black caps. They're hard to find.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

raleigharner said:


> Yeah it does make a difference. I like the look of my car now a lot more. I also need to change my mirror caps. I'm trying to find some gloss black caps. They're hard to find.


I might have a set of oem caps in champaign color. I could sell to you and you could paint em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my summer wheels back from the shop.... Need to finish assembly sometime before spring  144 bolts and good amount of sealant to go! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

I put it on the ground and flushed the brake fluid.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 4 CC calendars left!

13 bux shipped!

Paypal at [email protected]

All orders will be shipped tomorrow via UPS! 


UPDATE: Sold Out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

The CC got some upgrades this Christmas!

Neuspeed FMIC:

IMG_20151226_111512 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Pretty easy install, took about 3 hours with me installing these bad boys at the same time, Rennline 45mm studs:

IMG_20151226_093552 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Replaced my shorter, much poorer quality 034 studs that had rusted out entirely. Not sure why. The new studs installed easy, look great and will allow me to run even thicker spacers if needed. Used a set of Gorilla lugs on it, no surprise there. :laugh:

No pics of the install but if you've ever installed a dogbone insert you know how to do it, installed the 034 billet insert and WOW am I happy with that. I previously had an Autotech insert which added a TON of stuttering in reverse that I couldn't deal with. The 034 insert pops into the gaps of the factory dog bone without interference so it allows some movement at idle. I noticed virtually zero increase of NVH at idle, but a little extra on take off. The drivetrain feels much more solid without adding obnoxious vibes. Anyone on the fence about an insert should give that a try for $40. 










Also installed non-sport Audi TT rear spring isolators to raise the back of the car a bit. I prefer forward rake, and I like the fender gaps even. With a full tank of gas it was *just* even, so it should be perfect. My car is a mess right now but I'll snap a pic when it's not to see if it's not just placebo.

Ordered a future mod, picked up an Autotech Catback system on their holiday sale. (http://www.autotech.com/passat/b6-2...an-wagon-2-0t-3-stainless-exhaust-system.html)

Says it's for a B6 but it's the same underbody. Can't beat $400 SHIPPED for a dual magnaflow 3" exhaust system. It's not "full" 3" because it still bolts to the factory coupler, but that can be changed later if I get the itch. Should have that installed with my next oil change at AU Tuning. P.S. the exhaust is still on sale, just not as cheap as it was.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Snapped a side shot of how she sits, full tank of gas with the thicker TT rear isolators:

IMG_20151229_141338 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

IMG_20151229_141400 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

Seems to be a bit more even, especially with a full tank. It used to sag a bit in the rear.

Here are the wheel studs, excuse the dirty wheels! Stoptech Street pads dust like crazy:

IMG_20151229_141411 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Snapped a side shot of how she sits, full tank of gas with the thicker TT rear isolators:
> 
> IMG_20151229_141338 by Jon Collier, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That looks great. Perfect stance imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ampolit (Dec 29, 2015)

*Drove off curb in my 2014 CC*

Drove off a curb in my 2014 CC last Sunday. Drove home, 37 miles.  Drove it today for the first time since and it sounds as if I am dragging a large branch. A brief look under the car shows a crack and distortion in the plastic undercarriage. Any comments please.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jon, sick as hell upgrades!!!

Who is ur tuner? r u ko4 yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Jon, sick as hell upgrades!!!
> 
> Who is ur tuner? r u ko4 yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks Serge!

I'm still with GIAC, really happy with their new stage 2 file for now. Even got their E85 blend race mode which is NUTS. Not sure what I'll do with the car yet but I'm tossing around 3 options:

1. CTS K04 next holiday sale :thumbup:
2. Go back to stock and get a Golf R 
3. Go full crazy and build a GTX2971R BT setup for around 400hp :screwy:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

In the middle of the Black Forest GS2 Shift Knob Install for DSG









Got two hours before wife and baby return 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> In the middle of the Black Forest GS2 Shift Knob Install for DSG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also planned on installing one, tell me how the install is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm really struggling as the instructions are pretty basic. I'm kinda worried, I just cracked/broke a plastic piece trying to get the boot clamp off and am waiting on Michael from BFI to tell me what I should do.








Supposedly, I'm supposed to push those four together and the clamp would slide off. It seemed to start to loosen but then one of the four plastic tabs (?) nearly broke off. It's still connected by a tiny piece.

How much is a new one? Do I try to glue it and what works on this plastic? Do I just attempt to reassemble the original shifter parts and pray it never breaks. What happens if it comes off? It looks like it's needed, but I'm praying it's not needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I just went to buy a BFI knob but saw that they're $190. I'll grab one when they go back on sale. Def post pics when your done. I wanna get rid of the T handle in my 2010.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> I'm really struggling as the instructions are pretty basic. I'm kinda worried, I just cracked/broke a plastic piece trying to get the boot clamp off and am waiting on Michael from BFI to tell me what I should do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how it goes and maybe you could put a better DIY, I should be getting one this week/next! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, let's hope we don't need this part... 








I'm going to call this an almost success and am happy the boot is finally by itself!! Wow. I think I will be starting again at 8 pm and finishing around 3 am. I am horrible at this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nethers said:


> I'm really struggling as the instructions are pretty basic. I'm kinda worried, I just cracked/broke a plastic piece trying to get the boot clamp off and am waiting on Michael from BFI to tell me what I should do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need the piece that's cracked for the new shifter, but you'll need it if you ever decide to put it back on. I pried mine loose by squeezing those together and using a screwdriver under the bottom piece. Be careful not to poke holes in your leather boot when doing it.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

munnarg said:


> You don't need the piece that's cracked for the new shifter, but you'll need it if you ever decide to put it back on. I pried mine loose by squeezing those together and using a screwdriver under the bottom piece. Be careful not to poke holes in your leather boot when doing it.


Munnarg, can I PM you if I get stuck again so I don't break any more plastic?  no holes in the boot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Munnarg, can I PM you if I get stuck again so I don't break any more plastic?  no holes in the boot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah PM me and I'll send you my number. Easier than the PM system here. The boot was the hardest part for me as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad i could setup a brodate 

Corey thanks for chiming in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Whats this? Quick shipping from Autotech!

IMG_20151230_112944 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

flipflp said:


> Whats this? Quick shipping from Autotech! ..


hey man .. right on! .. you've been quite busy modding away .. that is one very well stanced/balanced cc - it always takes that little bit more effort to satisfy, eh .. sux having to replace parts cuz they just werent made right .. thats a good deal from autotech - if you wanna hear the roar, replace one of the mufflers - which one depends on the sound you like - with a straight pipe ... enjoy the ride .. have a safe and happy new year .. good luck!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. right on! .. you've been quite busy modding away .. that is one very well stanced/balanced cc - it always takes that little bit more effort to satisfy, eh .. sux having to replace parts cuz they just werent made right .. thats a good deal from autotech - if you wanna hear the roar, replace one of the mufflers - which one depends on the sound you like - with a straight pipe ... enjoy the ride .. have a safe and happy new year .. good luck!


Thanks! The end of the year is always good to me, and bad for my credit cards :laugh:

The old wheel studs weren't "bad" they just didn't hold up like I would want them to. They were also a bit short in the front considering my spacers so I wanted to remedy that.

I think the dual muffler setup will probably be perfect for what I want. I bit more growl, hopefully not too much resonance inside, but not so loud that I attract attention. This is a family sedan (officer), not some hot rodded hatchback!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

That is a real sweet looking CC


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Installed my Maniacs paddles I got for xmas, thanks mom. And one of my four bfi motor mounts. 



















Going to debadge tonight if I ever finish my garage.


----------



## Coryf1233 (Oct 27, 2015)

Need a notch but did this today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

New lip for the New Years! 








Better shots to come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Nethers said:


> New lip for the New Years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more aggressive than my alcoholic stepdad.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

sellinagolf said:


> That's more aggressive than my alcoholic stepdad.


To each his own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Nethers said:


> To each his own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha ironically I was drunk when I wrote that. It fits nice, just not my forte.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Took a little weight off the trunk...










Anyone have ideas for a rear license plate frame? I hate the dealer one but hate plain plate more.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Confused my interior some more and I love it


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Lemme see the whole thing. #nohomo


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Lol


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

How much did you pay for that wheel?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

450 from ebay. Close to 2 years ago tho


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Installed Ebay A-Spec charge pipes, installed injector seals, and did a carbon cleaning.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Finished installing my BFI Shift Knob...







...and what a pain it was! Apologies for the crappy lighting from the garage. Will get proper car and knob pics next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> Finished installing my BFI Shift Knob..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the hardest part would you say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Getting the clamp off the shift boot. Bloody hell, I gave up and crushed it once Michael told me I only needed to keep it intact if I wanted to reinstall the old one.

Instructions should make note of that and tell you to utterly destroy it and save time otherwise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> Getting the clamp off the shift boot. Bloody hell, I gave up and crushed it once Michael told me I only needed to keep it intact if I wanted to reinstall the old one.
> 
> Instructions should make note of that and tell you to utterly destroy it and save time otherwise.
> 
> ...


By 'gave up and crushed it' do you mean you never plan on reverting it back to the stock knob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

The instructions are rather vague, so I spent a crap ton of time interpreting what generic unpictured terms were... And breaking plastic when details were too generic, i.e. Replace xyz rather than how to do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> By 'gave up and crushed it' do you mean you never plan on reverting it back to the stock knob?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I would buy one if I really wanted to. Definitely will buy the BFI DSG/Auto CC Boot whenever it comes out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> The instructions are rather vague, so I spent a crap ton of time interpreting what generic unpictured terms were... And breaking plastic when details were too generic, i.e. Replace xyz rather than how to do so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if any of us have questions on the install go you you rather than interpreting the instructions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep, and Munnarg who I also asked. Thanks Munnarg and Michael.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

After a 6 hour road trip to Atlanta, it needed a wash


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flipflp said:


> Snapped a side shot of how she sits, full tank of gas with the thicker TT rear isolators:
> 
> IMG_20151229_141338 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


Looks perfect Jon :thumbup::thumbup:

The Neuspeed IC is pretty sweet too


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks perfect Jon :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The Neuspeed IC is pretty sweet too


That is a sweet looking CC


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Well I'm still waiting to get my car back from the body shop. It's been almost a month now. Was supposed to have it back NYE, but as they were trying to button everything up, the Radiator support that the shop received directly from VW seems to be warped or out of spec or something like that because they couldn't get the driver's side headlight to line up with the hood and everything else properly. They said all the measurements for everything is square. Hopefully I'll have my baby back to me this week, I'm really getting sick of not having my car.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

315cc said:


> Well I'm still waiting to get my car back from the body shop. It's been almost a month now. Was supposed to have it back NYE, but as they were trying to button everything up, the Radiator support that the shop received directly from VW seems to be warped or out of spec or something like that because they couldn't get the driver's side headlight to line up with the hood and everything else properly. They said all the measurements for everything is square. Hopefully I'll have my baby back to me this week, I'm really getting sick of not having my car.


Same thing here. My shop was able to make it work but now I have problems with the chrome trim around the grill. It's also warped and direct replacement from VW as well. Taking mine back to the shop this week.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

flipflp said:


> IMG_20151229_141338 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks perfect Jon :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The Neuspeed IC is pretty sweet too





specialagentperry said:


> That is a sweet looking CC





morimori said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks guys! Really happy with the car, especially now that it's making noise 

I have to say that while the Autotech system was a great deal and sounds awesome, it doesn't fit the CC "perfectly" and will take a good exhaust shop to make work. When my shop installed it the first time, a few WOT shifts moved the exhaust a bit and caused it to start hitting the subframe. I wiggled the system and then it started blowing out the middle clamp section. The shop just reinstalled everything for proper clearance and welded it up instead of using the clamp.

I'll try to take a video of the look and sound today if I can. DSG farts are incredibly addictive.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> dsg farts


poot poot💨💨


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> No pics of the install but if you've ever installed a dogbone insert you know how to do it, installed the 034 billet insert and WOW am I happy with that. I previously had an Autotech insert which added a TON of stuttering in reverse that I couldn't deal with. The 034 insert pops into the gaps of the factory dog bone without interference so it allows some movement at idle. I noticed virtually zero increase of NVH at idle, but a little extra on take off. The drivetrain feels much more solid without adding obnoxious vibes. Anyone on the fence about an insert should give that a try for $40.


I may jump on this... did you buy it directly from 034?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I may jump on this... did you buy it directly from 034?


I did, but I think a lot of places are stocking it now. 034 is in Northern California so for me it was convenient.

Still loving the insert, once the car is warmed up you pretty much don't notice the little vibration on take off. Cold it has a bit of vibes but nothing terrible. Wife hasn't complained once!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:









Thankfully I'm in a gated community and this didn't get stolen. 











If anyone is on the fence about the quality of this downpipe, I am no longer upset it cost so much. This thing is massive!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stare at my dash for a minute and a half and turn your speakers up!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

flipflp said:


> Stare at my dash for a minute and a half and turn your speakers up!


Sweet, that's with the stock downpipe?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> Sweet, that's with the stock downpipe?


Thanks! It's a CTS catted downpipe. Mods are in my sig here and on the youtube video :thumbup:

Also I tried watching this on my phone and it wasn't nearly as fun. It's all bass so you need headphones or something. For the most realistic experience, listen to it in the car! :laugh:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Trying to diagnose a coolant leak. Went to the dealer to have it topped off yesterday, drove about 120mi and the reservoir level is down about 1" or so. Small puddle under the car and clear pink dripping from underside. Definitely coolant, just can't see where it's coming from. Removed the airbox and all relevant components to hopefully get a better view but that didn't help. 

Any suggestions on what to check? I'm really hoping it's not the water pump, but that would just be my luck. :banghead:


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Trying to diagnose a coolant leak .. can't see where it's coming from .. really hoping it's not the water pump ..


hey man .. if you can, lift up the front end some six inches (this will angle the water pump and allow more coolant to leak if water pump seal is shot), remove the splash shield and look for tell tale pink/orange dying dribble/trail on the front of engine, below water pump - specifically, look at the three oil pan bolts at front ... basically, intake manifold carbon buildup causes manifold seal leak onto water pump seal below, contaminating it and causing it to break down over time and leak slowly .. if you still have factory warranty, water pump is covered under powertrain .. also, updated water pump has metal impeller as opposed to plastic .. good luck!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

kbad said:


> hey man .. if you can, lift up the front end some six inches (this will angle the water pump and allow more coolant to leak if water pump seal is shot), remove the splash shield and look for tell tale pink/orange dying dribble/trail on the front of engine, below water pump - specifically, look at the three oil pan bolts at front ... basically, intake manifold carbon buildup causes manifold seal leak onto water pump seal below, contaminating it and causing it to break down over time and leak slowly .. if you still have factory warranty, water pump is covered under powertrain .. also, updated water pump has metal impeller as opposed to plastic .. good luck!


Thank you!! I'll try that. Sadly my warranty was gone shortly after I got the car (ends at 60k, I bought at 58,8xx). Hopefully it's nothing too serious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Trying to diagnose a coolant leak. Went to the dealer to have it topped off yesterday, drove about 120mi and the reservoir level is down about 1" or so. Small puddle under the car and clear pink dripping from underside. Definitely coolant, just can't see where it's coming from. Removed the airbox and all relevant components to hopefully get a better view but that didn't help.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to check? I'm really hoping it's not the water pump, but that would just be my luck. :banghead:


Do as kbad said, water pumps are such a hassle, im on my third one now. Good luck man, just hope its not the water pump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Thank you!! I'll try that. Sadly my warranty was gone shortly after I got the car (ends at 60k, I bought at 58,8xx). Hopefully it's nothing too serious! ..


hey .. youre welcome .. sadly, its not so much the cost of parts, more so the labor involved is just time consuming because of crap in the way .. check out the secondary water pump/hoses - its the part that looks like its hanging too low, once you remove the splash shield, with two parallel hoses going up to water pump .. just wondering if you might have stored codes relating to intake manifold/injectors - those have 10/120 warranty - then you can just pay to r&r water pump, etc. since its easiest to do with manifold removed - while at it get intake valve carbon cleaning done and r&r pcv diaphragm/seal .. good luck!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Put my downpipe on last night. No Cel, hopefully getting stage2 within the next couple days. Anyone know if apr upgrades your tune to k04 for free if you have II and get a k04?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Upgraded to a newer advanced blinker fluid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

That is a really good photoshop. It even has the cheap bottle labeling and fluid feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> That is a really good photoshop. It even has the cheap bottle labeling and fluid feel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://blinkerfluid.bigcartel.com/product/blinker-fluid-6-oz photoshop not needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Put on my new winter wheels/tires.

https://flic.kr/p/BWqXei


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Got my Carbonio installed!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

kbad said:


> good luck!


I called the dealer yesterday, *just* to see what the repair quote would be. Somewhere between $1150 and $1200. 

They did top off my coolant and run a pressure test free of charge, confirming it is the water pump. They even gave me a list of parts they were going to replace so I ordered a new pump and all necessary gaskets/fluids last night for $198. Any tips for replacement?? :wave:


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my car back yesterday finally after a month!! Body shop did a great job with the paint and everything. Throwing code p2185 though and my cooling fans are running full blast when the car is on. Going to bring it back and have them replace the G83 coolant sensor and see if that fixes it, or they'll have to chase the wiring, I'm guessing a wire may have been severed from the accident.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

️ WRC Love ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice ya bum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I moaned out loud when I saw these. ^ I think more-so for the Brembos, but I really like the wheels too.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Cbritt said:


> http://blinkerfluid.bigcartel.com/product/blinker-fluid-6-oz photoshop not needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an excellent example for the perils of boredom.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

GeoVDub said:


> That's an excellent example for the perils of boredom.


And i honestly dont even know how i came across this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Led HID installed - bring on the night. 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

xterrain said:


>





sellinagolf said:


> I moaned out loud when I saw these. ^ I think more-so for the Brembos, but I really like the wheels too.


Thanks. I have always loved lightweight multispoke wheels and these I've been running on my car for about 3 years now. I love them.

The Brembos...are fake.  They were $12 on eBay and I just stuck them on to see if they'd pass my own 10' test.










They did and the next good weather day, they are going on. I know some guys hate on them, but I'm not spending $2k on a BBK that I'll never fully use, and I hate the way factory calipers look, so they are getting a cheap fix.

The rest is done right though, drilled rotors, braided lines, ceramic pads, etc.


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Led HID installed - bring on the night.
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Were did you buy those led hid.. Because I'm using the xenon version.. And thinking about changing them to led as my daylight lightbulbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

Got an ECS Tuning Intake, Engine cover and Porsche oil, coolant and washier fluid caps for Christmas and finally installed yesterday. Couldn't be more happy with the look and quality. 


















Also put in new Borla mufflers (had Magnaflow but did not like the fit/look)


















and last but not least, Stage 3 Ringer Racing clutch


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

jeffl1980 said:


> Got an ECS Tuning Intake, Engine cover and Porsche oil, coolant and washier fluid caps for Christmas and finally installed yesterday. Couldn't be more happy with the look and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait! What? The ecs intake fits the CC?
Did you have to mod it at all because as of 11/15/15 the tech at ecs tuning told me it was only for the gti.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

unctucker said:


> Wait! What? The ecs intake fits the CC?
> Did you have to mod it at all because as of 11/15/15 the tech at ecs tuning told me it was only for the gti.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It fits perfect. The only thing that you will need to do is fabricate an adapter plate where the intake box meets the grille. I made one out of a thin sheet of Plexiglass (just because it was easy to cut).

To give you an idea of what I am referring to, APR's intake for the CC is the same as the GTI, only difference is that it requires this adapter plate for the CC. The same goes for the ECS intake, they just don't make an adapter plate. 

APR's adapter plate for the CC


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Serious the best cleaner... gets rid of some gnarly stains in the carpeting and headliner. 




PIC of when my car was nice.. on our way to Wookies in the Woods 2013 Photo Cred PDET Photography / Pawel


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

hudeck said:


> Were did you buy those led hid.. Because I'm using the xenon version.. And thinking about changing them to led as my daylight lightbulbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought / installed them at a local guy in Memphis. 

Instagram #mrhid or on Facebook. 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> PIC of when my car was nice.. on our way to Wookies in the Woods 2013 Photo Cred PDET Photography / Pawel


Yep must be 2013, look at those gas prices


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yep must be 2013, look at those gas prices


The whole reason why i got this car was becuase i traded in my 2006 F350 Diesel... 700$ mo in fuel. YIKES.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

So as a result of my accident, both of the clips on my Carbonio intake that bolt it to the adpater bracket have been broken off. I tried to use 2 little pieces of plastic that i cut to fit and use JB Weld, but it hasn't held up and so now the intake is just flopping around. Anyone know if you can drill through carbon fiber without cracking it? I may just do that and buy some 1" x 1" metal "L" brackets to get it to work.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Small bit to star then use a step drill bit to keep it from cracking if it would.


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*#%&* CEL*

Made two round trips across alligator alley this weekend; 1st trip dining room table and chair shopping on saturday, 2nd trip sunday with an empty 4x8 U-Haul eastbound, and loaded for the trip back home. 28 MPG at alley speed saturday, 18 MPG both directions with the trailer, and I did the speed limit with the load. Nice flat easy haul, offload the trailer, no problem. 1/2 hour later dropped off the trailer, pulled up to the night box to throw in the paperwork and the CEL pops up while I'm parked idling. Shut it off, fires right up, CEL on, so I head home and it stumbles a few times big time, but never stalls. This morning starts right up, CEL still on, so off to work and I'll drop it off at the dealer during lunch. Stopped to fill up with gas a few blocks from home, and the damn CEL is off. Didn't bother heading to the dealer, it must have fixed itself. It's due for an oil change in a 1000 miles, so I'll let it go 'til then and see if any codes come up.


----------



## Berti_00 (Dec 28, 2004)

BORA RSI said:


> Confused my interior some more and I love it


where can one source one of those? doesn't have to be Rline it can be alo just plain. I put the wheel of a GTI on my Passat and tossed that so now it looks weird without anything there


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Berti_00 said:


> where can one source one of those? doesn't have to be Rline it can be alo just plain. I put the wheel of a GTI on my Passat and tossed that so now it looks weird without anything there


You can find this R insert (in piano black) or the R-Line insert at ECS Tuning as well as in other web pages stores.

Have a good one,

Beto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Redline speed works in Jersey got my CC hooked up with an Apr stage 2 flash today. 

Anyone notice significant jump in power and acceleration when they got a stage two? I never had the first one I just did intake and downpipe then stage 2. It doesn't seem like a crazy amount more of power. I wish I could dyno it.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Installed the euro cup holder today and put this thing on. Got it from deautokey and it doesn't quite fit right. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

How many people have shaved their trunks? Im definitely thinking of doing it, i like the clean sleek look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> Redline speed works in Jersey got my CC hooked up with an Apr stage 2 flash today.
> 
> Anyone notice significant jump in power and acceleration when they got a stage two? I never had the first one I just did intake and downpipe then stage 2. It doesn't seem like a crazy amount more of power. I wish I could dyno it.


Congrats...! I jumped from stock to stage 2 n 7 month later ko4. 

Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Congrats...! I jumped from stock to stage 2 n 7 month later ko4.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Redline speed works in Jersey got my CC hooked up with an Apr stage 2 flash today.
> 
> Anyone notice significant jump in power and acceleration when they got a stage two? I never had the first one I just did intake and downpipe then stage 2. It doesn't seem like a crazy amount more of power. I wish I could dyno it.



I can tell you that with my GIAC Stage 1, I could definitely tell a difference... like "best $600 I ever spent" kinda difference. But when I went to Stage 2 (two weeks later), I could only barely tell the difference. Going straight to Stage 2, there ought to be some noticeable differences I would think... there can't be that much of a difference between APR and GIAC's tunes.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> How many people have shaved their trunks? Im definitely thinking of doing it, i like the clean sleek look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shaved trunk? What's that all about? Example Pictures?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> Shaved trunk? What's that all about? Example Pictures?


Its the trunk with the cc and 2.0/3.6 badges debadged, then removing the vw center badge for the trunk release, welding a piece of metal behind it and putting filler overtop. Then smoothening it out and repainting. Here are some sample images.//


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it! But I'm not willing to lose my super fast rear view camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Converted2VW said:


> I like it! But I'm not willing to lose my super fast rear view camera
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i really like it, especially on a white model, but semi luckily for me i dont have a back up camera!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

It was snowing yesterday when I left the shop after my stage 2 flash so getting on it wasn't much of an option. This am the pull from 40-85 was hard. I enjoy it. K04 this spring!


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Its the trunk with the cc and 2.0/3.6 badges debadged, then removing the vw center badge for the trunk release, welding a piece of metal behind it and putting filler overtop. Then smoothening it out and repainting. Here are some sample images.//



Gotcha... thank you! Yes, very cool. I also have a white CC... will be looking for pics of those (Google).

Thanks again!


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> Gotcha... thank you! Yes, very cool. I also have a white CC... will be looking for pics of those (Google).
> 
> Thanks again!



Couldn't find any pics of a white shaved trunk... but did find this! Awesome.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

superdave67 said:


> Couldn't find any pics of a white shaved trunk... but did find this! Awesome.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> Couldn't find any pics of a white shaved trunk... but did find this! Awesome.


I dont think youll find the picture by searching for that exactly lol, i just have to go through my instagram followers/following to see because i know there is at least one white with shaved trunk. Im going to go up to my local body shop after work either today or tomorrow to see if they can quote me for the shave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> I dont think youll find the picture by searching for that exactly lol, i just have to go through my instagram followers/following to see because i know there is at least one white with shaved trunk. Im going to go up to my local body shop after work either today or tomorrow to see if they can quote me for the shave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found a silver, another black, gold, and my not so favorite orange


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got CC back from the dealership
-new water pump
-coolant flush
-clock spring recall done










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Got CC back from the dealership
> -new water pump
> -coolant flush
> -clock spring recall done
> ...


Did your water pump went out or was this just preventive maintenance?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did your water pump went out or was this just preventive maintenance?


2nd one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Need to clean the plastic up a little bit but....





































Charges and talks to data port.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

i have mint set of OEM tiguan r line Mallorys 19x9 et 33 
PM or text for more info 2016752875


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Need to clean the plastic up a little bit but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing you created that and didnt just buy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Need to clean the plastic up a little bit but....
> 
> 
> Charges and talks to data port.
> ...


Would be very interested in a walk through if it can do lightning/USB as media-in. Wanting to run a cable under the dash to the left side vent for a mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Guessing you created that and didnt just buy it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. That's the original MDI. I took it out and examined it, I opened it up. There's already a printed set of points next to the factory port that fits a special USB port. 

I always wanted an OEM USB port instead of buying those stupid expensive cables from the VW dealer, to both charge and talk to my USB devices. Well turns out the circuit board already has the footprint for the USB port... They just left it off to make a buck. I added it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Correct. That's the original MDI. I took it out and examined it, I opened it up. There's already a printed set of points next to the factory port that fits a special USB port.
> 
> I always wanted an OEM USB port instead of buying those stupid expensive cables from the VW dealer, to both charge and talk to my USB devices. Well turns out the circuit board already has the footprint for the USB port... They just left it off to make a buck. I added it
> 
> ...


I just hate how the port is in the glove box, very unreachable. If it was in the drivers side compartment or the center console, it seems it would be used more even if it was the mdi cable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Correct. That's the original MDI. I took it out and examined it, I opened it up. There's already a printed set of points next to the factory port that fits a special USB port.
> 
> I always wanted an OEM USB port instead of buying those stupid expensive cables from the VW dealer, to both charge and talk to my USB devices. Well turns out the circuit board already has the footprint for the USB port... They just left it off to make a buck. I added it
> 
> ...


Sick bro!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Correct. That's the original MDI. I took it out and examined it, I opened it up. There's already a printed set of points next to the factory port that fits a special USB port.
> 
> I always wanted an OEM USB port instead of buying those stupid expensive cables from the VW dealer, to both charge and talk to my USB devices. Well turns out the circuit board already has the footprint for the USB port... They just left it off to make a buck. I added it
> 
> ...


Very Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> I just hate how the port is in the glove box, very unreachable. If it was in the drivers side compartment or the center console, it seems it would be used more even if it was the mdi cable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really. .... dude just posted a way to get a powered USB plug using the oem power board and you complain about it being unreachable. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Need to clean the plastic up a little bit but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Really. .... dude just posted a way to get a powered USB plug using the oem power board and you complain about it being unreachable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No its not even that, i think its amazing he was able to think of and achieve it, im just saying to volkswagon in general, it would have been a better placement somewhere else. Not trying to bash him, i give him props🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

oem tiguan rline mallorys 19x9 pm me for details


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cooling down on ramps to (hopefully) get the water pump replaced today. Any tips greatly appreciated!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> ... get the water pump replaced today. Any tips ...


hey man .. are you removing the intake manifold to replace water pump? it would make it easier and also allow you to perform an intake port/valve cleaning .. good luck!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

kbad said:


> hey man .. are you removing the intake manifold to replace water pump? it would make it easier and also allow you to perform an intake port/valve cleaning .. good luck!


I know it's easier but I'm trying to avoid it. Carbon cleaning planned for spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

The culprit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

What's the part number for the newest water pump?

I just had mine replaced under warranty.

AJ



cj8 said:


> The culprit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Mine is 06H 121 026 DD. I didn't get it from VW but that is the part number they gave me, so I'm assuming it's the newest. I just can't get the belt to slide on the new pump and can't figure out the tensioner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Mine is 06H 121 026 DD. I didn't get it from VW but that is the part number they gave me, so I'm assuming it's the newest. I just can't get the belt to slide on the new pump and can't figure out the tensioner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recently replaced my tensioner and idle pulleys (preventative maintenance) and serpentine belt on my VR6. I could look it up, but i believe it's the same.... there should be a locking pin you need to move out of the way to allow you to put full rotation on the tensioner to loosen the belt. The tensioner needs to be locked in the "Loose position" with the pin in order for you to slip the belt on.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> I know it's easier but I'm trying to avoid it. Carbon cleaning planned for spring ... The culprit ...


hey .. i figured you would put it off - but you are going thru the motions, eh .. 'the culprit' is actually the intake manifold seal leaking gunk (carbon buildup at intake ports) onto your water pump seal causing its immature detrioration and break down - _anything but g12/13/distilled water in coolant system_ will create havoc, starting at plastic impeller used on old stock water pumps, and require complete flush/fill and any damaged part replacement .. good luck!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I used VW coolant and distilled water to fill it back up. Not sure how, but we got the new belt back on with some trouble. I believe the main culprit was my PCV that failed last year. I plan on doing the carbon clean, oil, and transmission in the next 1,000mi or so. I can see why VW charges ~$750 in labor for this repair, but I did it in the same 5.9hr it would have taken them with a very limited tool selection so it's sort of ridiculous. I would have done the carbon clean today but my main concern was getting to work tomorrow and I was expecting to be at the pump until at least 10 or so. Beat my goal by 4 hours 

EDIT: New pump has metal impeller 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got her a little bit ready for the premium cluster install/calibration that gonna happen on Saturday! 








Thanks to @usaf-lt-g for the part

Middle trim is gonna go to the body shop for painting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Got her a little bit ready for the premium cluster install/calibration that gonna happen on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🏻🏻🏻🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Mine is 06H 121 026 DD. I didn't get it from VW but that is the part number they gave me, so I'm assuming it's the newest. I just can't get the belt to slide on the new pump and can't figure out the tensioner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at picture 8 of this DIY

http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/239_62.10.92.pdf


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Look at picture 8 of this DIY
> 
> http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/239_62.10.92.pdf


That's the drive belt, this is a belt from what I believe is the balance shaft to the water pump. And the parts in the photos look different from what I saw. Idk, we got it on somehow so all is well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> That's the drive belt, this is a belt from what I believe is the balance shaft to the water pump. And the parts in the photos look different from what I saw. Idk, we got it on somehow so all is well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are right. I misread your post


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

I bought some 3m gloss black vynal and I wrapped the center silver "brushed aluminum" looking material. I think it looks way better.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Realized that the euro cup holder is for espressos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Josh36Lux said:


> I bought some 3m gloss black vynal and I wrapped the center silver "brushed aluminum" looking material. I think it looks way better.


Nice!!! 

Im taking my to the shop to get sprayed gloss black as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Im taking my to the shop to get sprayed gloss black as well
> 
> ...


Before i wrapped mine, i debated going with the gloss black, but i liked the contrast. Like you have the light interior with the gloss black trim, looks great. But with my black interior i decided i still wanted some contrast, so i went with a dragon pearl red and i love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> Before i wrapped mine, i debated going with the gloss black, but i liked the contrast. Like you have the light interior with the gloss black trim, looks great. But with my black interior i decided i still wanted some contrast, so i went with a dragon pearl red and i love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be interested to see what it looks like, do you have any photos?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Josh36Lux said:


> I would be interested to see what it looks like, do you have any photos?


Me to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Installed H&R Springs yesterday. Love the look and the ride. Way less body roll too.


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

raleigharner said:


> Installed H&R Springs yesterday. Love the look and the ride. Way less body roll too.


Any pics from the side angle? My next project will be to go lower but I'm on the fence with springs or coils.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Well finally got my car back last week, body shop did a great job matching the paint. Installed an EZ Lip under the front bumper to protect my new paint job. Also mounted my ski racks to my Votex roof rack with my own homemade brackets because I didn't feel like buying the Thule adapter kit

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Josh36Lux said:


> I would be interested to see what it looks like, do you have any photos?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

ktb828 said:


> Any pics from the side angle? My next project will be to go lower but I'm on the fence with springs or coils.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yeah I'll post a few more tonight. I didn't want to drop the car to the ground because I drive it a lot so the springs were the best option for the price. ECS has them on sale too.


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

I just finished gathering the parts and installing the oil separator/catch can that I built. Sorry for potato quality photo.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks clean! Like the hoses behind


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> Looks clean! Like the hoses behind


Thanks man, I worked real hard on it. Here's some pics just after fabbing.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

morganwelds said:


> Thanks man, I worked real hard on it. Here's some pics just after fabbing.


Damn those are some quality welds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Damn those are some quality welds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. As they say....they should look like a stack of nickels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, I wanna learn how to weld!

On a sadder note, someone door bonked my front passenger fender right on the lip and put a 1 1/2" dent on it. It wasn't there yesterday when I washed it. Feck!

AJ


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Not so much what I did to my CC today.... But what I have begun to do for my tool chest and CC tools....






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cool tool cart 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Very cool tool cart
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Thanks. Let me tell you.... Custom cutting the foam for each drawer is extremely time consuming.... But if I'm missing a tool, the shadow lets me know I left a tool out. The Air Force trains all their aviation mechanics and vehicle mechanics to do this "tool shadowing".... But I've never done it before, and it's very time consuming. Each drawer after laying out the tools takes probably about an hour to do or more.

Also there are companies who make these custom fit for your drawers and tool sets you own..... I got a quote from guy for $1900 just to CNC the foam for my drawers.... I said screw that and decided to do it myself with a hot knife. 6 foot by 2 foot roll of foam.... $4 + my time to cut it. I'll take that over $1900 any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Not so much what I did to my CC today.... But what I have begun to do for my tool chest and CC tools....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its sick, bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> Damn those are some quality welds.


Thanks, man! I appreciate that a lot. I love what I do.


----------



## robertoo85 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

https://teespring.com/passatcc

Only 5 more order need to restart this campaign!
If You like do not hesitate to order 

https://teespring.com/passatcc

Regards:

Robert


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

robertoo85 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> https://teespring.com/passatcc
> 
> ...


Got mine already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Can you get them as a T shirt??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Can you get them as a T shirt??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As of now its just the hoodie i believe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> As of now its just the hoodie i believe


Grr! It's too hot in FL for that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Grr! It's too hot in FL for that!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the temp where youre at? It was 68 over here in houston yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

315cc said:


> Well finally got my car back last week, body shop did a great job matching the paint. Installed an EZ Lip under the front bumper to protect my new paint job. Also mounted my ski racks to my Votex roof rack with my own homemade brackets because I didn't feel like buying the Thule adapter kit
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Pics of EZ Lip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Whats the temp where youre at? It was 68 over here in houston yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently it's about 42 but normally it's at least 176. Haha no, but I hate the heat. Usually about 78 as a nightly low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got her a little bit ready for the premium cluster install/calibration that gonna happen on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi man,

Any news regarding to your premium cluster? Waiting for the pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

robertoo85 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> https://teespring.com/passatcc
> 
> ...


Reserved. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

golfIVever said:


> Reserved. :thumbup:


I heard they are pretty poor quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> I heard they are pretty poor quality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't appear to be a Gildan brand, and that makes a difference.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Any news regarding to your premium cluster? Waiting for the pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

BETOGLI said:


> Bump!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

specialagentperry said:


> What he said :thumbup:


Sorry boys 

Cluster went in!!!! I love it












NOW, somebody BUY my boost gauge so i can get one with blue needle!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats man, it looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats man, it looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx bro!

New Boost gauge w blue needle comin soon(hopefully) ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

The devil is alive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> The devil is alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW... I would like to know the odds of this.
Like the odds of winning the last powerball were to be struck by lightning while getting bit by a shark in your bathtub. 
Pretty cool.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

My B5.5 was posessed once. But not by Lucifer. Mine had the number of the Least: Brucifer, Satan's little brother.



LOL





unctucker said:


> WOW... I would like to know the odds of this.
> Like the odds of winning the last powerball were to be struck by lightning while getting bit by a shark in your bathtub.
> Pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

unctucker said:


> WOW... I would like to know the odds of this.
> Like the odds of winning the last powerball were to be struck by lightning while getting bit by a shark in your bathtub.
> Pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Pretty high considering i set my trip to 0 when i hit 66k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

did an oil change and rotated my tires. im at 79k and the fuel economy is pretty ****ty and accleration is dipping. Having never dne a decarb, will be ordering the parts and performing that along with a service to replace the coil packs, plugs, fuel filters, valve cover gasket as its leaking... go figure, motor mounts and the dreaded lower timing tensioner. already did the clutch at 37k... YAY.. and a hang ful f other things... I plan n having this car for a while.

-Ellery


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

BOUDAH said:


> .. at 79k and the fuel economy is pretty ****ty and accleration is dipping. Having never dne a decarb, will be ordering the parts and performing that along with a service to replace the coil packs, plugs, fuel filters, valve cover gasket as its leaking... go figure, motor mounts and the dreaded lower timing tensioner. already did the clutch at 37k .. I plan n having this car for a while.


hey man .. the carbon buildup on mine had leaked onto the water pump seal (make sure to check yours for seal leaks - also, new water pump has metal impeller) causing a very small leak - i discovered the leak just after the factory powertrain expired, luckily water pump got replaced under extended warranty i purchased at end of lease - vwoa was useless at helping out - and i had them do a "vw carbon cleaning" - pathetic, but done for now until i do it properly myself next and install my hpa manifold ... any wet oil in your coil/plug shafts? this is the cylinder head ladder seal (vw now uses a green rtv seal) that can cause oil to leak into the coil/plug shafts .. check both upper/lower timing chain cover seals for leaks - just r&r both seals while updating tensioner it'll give you a chance to check all timing components and replace if need be .. while getting clutch done, did you inpsect rear main seal? .. once all done, you'll enjoy the ride a lot more - just like new, but broken in .. i am the only owner of a 1996 jeep cherokee with 170k on it, recently been replacing bushings, hoses, clamps and seals all over - just normal neceassary maintenance of a machine .. good luck!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

kbad said:


> hey man .. the carbon buildup on mine had leaked onto the water pump seal (make sure to check yours for seal leaks - also, new water pump has metal impeller) causing a very small leak - i discovered the leak just after the factory powertrain expired, luckily water pump got replaced under extended warranty i purchased at end of lease - vwoa was useless at helping out - and i had them do a "vw carbon cleaning" - pathetic, but done for now until i do it properly myself next and install my hpa manifold ... any wet oil in your coil/plug shafts? this is the cylinder head ladder seal (vw now uses a green rtv seal) that can cause oil to leak into the coil/plug shafts .. check both upper/lower timing chain cover seals for leaks - just r&r both seals while updating tensioner it'll give you a chance to check all timing components and replace if need be .. while getting clutch done, did you inpsect rear main seal? .. once all done, you'll enjoy the ride a lot more - just like new, but broken in .. i am the only owner of a 1996 jeep cherokee with 170k on it, recently been replacing bushings, hoses, clamps and seals all over - just normal neceassary maintenance of a machine .. good luck!


thanks for the tips on the seals. yeah the Rear main looked good. I am noticing carbon substance/ oil is leaking again... in the front so i just need to get it done. its time. Im almost thinking of just calling it a day and doing a3.6 swap as its almost a direct swap from the 20T to the 3.6. just need to swap the engine harness and some other reprograming bits. I guess well see , haha when the engine goes. 

-Ellery


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Washed the salt from her body and then drove her hard into the sunset









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Dropped my car off at the shop tonight. Going stage 1! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Washed it. Still lots of water spots but I'll wait until the weather improves for more than a couple days to bother. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I'm screwing with this little guy...

And apparently I also need to cut my fingernails.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

_ ... and they will one day come to fear my electronic hacking skillz...._


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bfi shifter )








Sorry about mess, going thru some
Interior remodeling :$











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Bfi shifter )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard is the install for this? Their directions I don't understand too well and want this knob really badly. Only thing stopping me from buying one.


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Only used it for USB charging via guts from a cigarette lighter charger (for voltage regulation/protection) since there is no port on the rns-315 for it. Bluetooth through the phone anyway....


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Vagguy said:


> Only used it for USB charging via guts from a cigarette lighter charger (for voltage regulation/protection) since there is no port on the rns-315 for it. Bluetooth through the phone anyway....


Could that serve as an auxiliary output as well? Or just for charging?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Like I said there is no where on and RNS-315 for the VW CC for an axillary input. I'm just using it for charging the phone via a phone charger connected to the rear cigarette lighter wiring

No output that I know of


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Took mine in for hopefully just the battery.

On another note, is anyone running the VMR V710 9.5" all around? Is there a way to get that to fit?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Took mine in for hopefully just the battery.
> 
> On another note, is anyone running the VMR V710 9.5" all around? Is there a way to get that to fit?


What offsets they offer? 9.5 is the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> What offsets they offer? 9.5 is the best


I agree. I spoke with Victor, who posts all the VMR threads, and he recommended 19x8.5 ET45. 

I believe they can do custom offsets, but someone else may need to chime in on that.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

8.5 45 is like stock. Do et 35 at least


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I'm screwing with this little guy...


Okay, my curiosity got the better of me, so I'll bite. What's that?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Took mine in for hopefully just the battery.
> 
> On another note, is anyone running the VMR V710 9.5" all around? Is there a way to get that to fit?


What offsets they offer? 9.5 is the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> I agree. I spoke with Victor, who posts all the VMR threads, and he recommended 19x8.5 ET45.
> 
> I believe they can do custom offsets, but someone else may need to chime in on that.


Do 9.5 et45 all around! 5mm spacer upfront 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sku11vw said:


> How hard is the install for this? Their directions I don't understand too well and want this knob really badly. Only thing stopping me from buying one.



It wasnt bad at all... I took my time, so i broke no clips! Adjusting/securing the knob was the worst..

Here is DIY specifically for CC 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...b-GS2-CC-Specific-DIY&p=91715297#post91715297


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> Do 9.5 et45 all around! 5mm spacer upfront


Is it really that simple to get these to fit? I guess I need it to clear the suspension? 

He also recommended 235/35-19 tires, with that original setup.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Stock suspension on lowering springs or coilovers?


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

I was planning on going with the ST Coilovers.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

You'll be fine with 5 mm or 7mm spacer than on 9.5 et 45 vmr. I would do a 245/35/19 tire tho 235 is too stretch for daily


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> I was planning on going with the ST Coilovers.


Here's everything you need to know if you want to run 19x9.5 VMRs with 245/35-19 tires, 6mm spacer up front on a CC with ST Coilovers :beer:

VW CC VMR V702 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

VW CC VMR V702 by Jon Collier, on Flickr

VW CC VMR V702 by Jon Collier, on Flickr


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> Okay, my curiosity got the better of me, so I'll bite. What's that?


IMMO / CCM adaptation. That itty bitty chip by my thumb is the EEPROM. Holds all the keys to the castle and deep down encrypted secrets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Well that looks perfect, thanks Jon. 

Any vibrations with the spacers? I wouldn't think so, with how small they are.

Also thanks Serge and Bora. :beer:

*Edit* Apparently there was a recall on the 'Clock Spring Cover' so that was done today as well.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Well that looks perfect, thanks Jon.
> 
> Any vibrations with the spacers? I wouldn't think so, with how small they are.
> 
> ...


No problem, and nope, no vibrations at all!

5-6mm spacers shouldn't push the wheel out past the hub lip, but you'd want to check.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Have 42nd draft design make you spacers from 56.7 to 66.6 that way no vibration will ever exist and no ings needed for the wheels. That's what I did


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Is it really that simple to get these to fit? I guess I need it to clear the suspension?
> 
> He also recommended 235/35-19 tires, with that original setup.


What BoraRsi/Ivan said 

9.5 w 245/255 35 tire n ur good. Some hubcentric rings n ur golden!

Here is my VRC13 w 9.5et45+5mm spacer Front and 9.5et48 rear with 245 tire...

















Even Video, so u know how it looks:
http://youtu.be/8F8gW4glMvs

Here is TomaCC with same wheels n specs but 7mm spacer in rear but 255 tire all around :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> What BoraRsi/Ivan said
> 
> 9.5 w 245/255 35 tire n ur good. Some hubcentric rings n ur golden!
> 
> ...


how do you like those e-code type projector headlights? considering them for mine at some point....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ElCaminoManT said:


> how do you like those e-code type projector headlights? considering them for mine at some point....


I love em. I was the first one who retrofitted them in the USA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Retrofit? What kind of modification is needed? Are they the same ones available on ebay?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Retrofit? What kind of modification is needed? Are they the same ones available on ebay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah same thing as available on ebay... Just wiring needs be adjusted... U have to add resistor cz these lights dont have parking lights in em  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

BORA RSI said:


> Have 42nd draft design make you spacers from 56.7 to 66.6 that way no vibration will ever exist and no ings needed for the wheels. That's what I did





Stero1D said:


> What BoraRsi/Ivan said
> 
> 9.5 w 245/255 35 tire n ur good. Some hubcentric rings n ur golden!


So if I'm reading this right, if I have 42DD custom make the front spacers in those above specifications it will serve the purpose of both the spacer and hubcentric ring? And I'd need the hubcentric ring addition because the spacer is going to push the wheel past the hub lip? 

And I'm assuming custom make, since they only have these listed in 57.1-66.56.

Will I also need new lug nuts with these small spacers?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Yeah they can make them like that for you. I think depending on the size you go with they send you longer lug bolts


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Got in my car after work and the "Check Coolant" light immediately lights up, so I check the reservoir and its bone dry. So I'm taking it to VW tomorrow to see if I'll need a new water pump or what. I hate when things like this happen.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

raleigharner said:


> Got in my car after work and the "Check Coolant" light immediately lights up, so I check the reservoir and its bone dry. So I'm taking it to VW tomorrow to see if I'll need a new water pump or what. I hate when things like this happen.


Hope it's just a leak! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Hope it's just a leak! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I hope so too. I think it might be because after I filled the reservoir back up and drove 40 miles back home I checked it again and it had not lost any fluid. Kinda weird. Probably just a slow leak.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Worked on some interior mods  
https://vimeo.com/153498842









Plus sprayed some methanol
https://vimeo.com/153498743


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Video didn't load :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> Thanks man! I hope so too. I think it might be because after I filled the reservoir back up and drove 40 miles back home I checked it again and it had not lost any fluid. Kinda weird. Probably just a slow leak.


Hope its not the water pump brother🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Worked on some interior mods
> https://vimeo.com/153497858
> 
> 
> ...


I see you prepping for show season serge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Video didn't load :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reuploaded vidos, click on it and it should open :

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> I see you prepping for show season serge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always 









Next mod - remove that nose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my you still have it on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Oh my you still have it on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah no time for this car now.... Lol 

Xmas spirit is still ON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't want to go all the way clear since that now seems to be the common thing. Then installed a turbo outlet pipe with turbo muffler delete.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/153563196








️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Summer photo*










My CC on Summer 2015


----------



## luvmy2013cc (Jan 18, 2013)

*How do I add pics to this post?*

Hi all -- now that I now have more time to tweak/tune/play with my VW CC I wish to share with members various pics of soon to be installed gadgets n more -- but exactly how do I upload pics? Everyone I try to upload a pic it says to enter the URL -- isn't that a website link? Isn't there a traditional upload method of JPEG? Thanks for your help/replies!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

luvmy2013cc said:


> Hi all -- now that I now have more time to tweak/tune/play with my VW CC I wish to share with members various pics of soon to be installed gadgets n more -- but exactly how do I upload pics? Everyone I try to upload a pic it says to enter the URL -- isn't that a website link? Isn't there a traditional upload method of JPEG? Thanks for your help/replies!






You can host hour pictures somewhere like photobucket or similar websites. Then you use html tag to display picture or use picture tool in edit window


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

luvmy2013cc said:


> Hi all -- now that I now have more time to tweak/tune/play with my VW CC I wish to share with members various pics of soon to be installed gadgets n more -- but exactly how do I upload pics? Everyone I try to upload a pic it says to enter the URL -- isn't that a website link? Isn't there a traditional upload method of JPEG? Thanks for your help/replies!


I do it thru tapatalk app 

Not the best quality but less hassle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Just got my car back from Linden VW with some goodies installed.

Neuspeed FMIC, Neuspeed TOP, Neuspeed Discharge Pipe, APR Down Pipe.

New downpipe is actually quieter at cold start but notice a nice little increase in the tone during acceleration. I'm happy with the subtle difference as my Fiancee did not notice at all which i was hoping. Her reaction when she drove it was less delay in throttle response, so wins all around! 

:beer:

Next mod to come DSG tune, possibly a catch can?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

dubreillz said:


> Just got my car back from Linden VW with some goodies installed.
> 
> Neuspeed FMIC, Neuspeed TOP, Neuspeed Discharge Pipe, APR Down Pipe.
> 
> ...


I'm in New Brunswick. Let's get together and do CC things.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dubreillz said:


> Just got my car back from Linden VW with some goodies installed.
> 
> Neuspeed FMIC, Neuspeed TOP, Neuspeed Discharge Pipe, APR Down Pipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Fresh HPA SHS Coilover install to replace my newly for sale Solowerks Suspension; needed less low and more comfort with the baby and all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Nethers said:


> Fresh HPA SHS Coilover install to replace my newly for sale Solowerks Suspension; needed less low and more comfort with the baby and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that front lip? I like that.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

flipflp said:


> No problem, and nope, no vibrations at all!
> 
> 5-6mm spacers shouldn't push the wheel out past the hub lip, but you'd want to check.


+1, under 8 spacers they won't have any hub lip, since they'll fit and seat perfectly like that, on thicker spacers, they'll come with their own hub lip to avoid vibrations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Fresh HPA SHS Coilover install to replace my newly for sale Solowerks Suspension; needed less low and more comfort with the baby and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean FTW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Fresh HPA SHS Coilover install to replace my newly for sale Solowerks Suspension; needed less low and more comfort with the baby and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHS/KW1 are the best. Welcome to the club 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> SHS/KW1 are the best. Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running studs?
Any information about this would be great. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Are you running studs?
> Any information about this would be great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No bro, no studs... I dont see much point doing the conversion.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> No bro, no studs... I dont see much point doing the conversion....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What lug bolts are you using?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> SHS/KW1 are the best. Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your car looks amazing man, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What lug bolts are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


42dd but im disappointed with them. They send some longer bolts and i had issue when i tried putting stock wheels... Id say if ur looking for black ball seating - ECS, cone - Gorilla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Your car looks amazing man, congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro



More changes/parts are coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

That's cool man! Is your cluster's FIS a color one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

This is driving me insane. Had to reboot the unit three times within 5 miles (3-4 minutes) or so because it wouldn't load media. FM and maps worked fine though. 99.8% of the time I'm playing from HDD. Maybe the drive is wearing out??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have noticed that the RNS 510 lags greatly compared to the 310. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

MKV06 said:


> I have noticed that the RNS 510 lags greatly compared to the 310.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't used one that's SSD based. Mine is the original revision, not even an A on the part number. It's just getting progressively worse and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh man, sorry to hear that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I just can't decide if it's because of aging technology or a failing drive. It seems like aging because maps still worked and they're HDD based so...? I'm capable of doing an SSD swap if that will help. May just save up for a newer unit. :banghead:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got a present in the mail today! My stock Contis are pretty bad (assuming they're not the original set) and mismatched (not my doing) so I ordered some 235/45/ZR17 93W Sumitomo HTRZII for a steal on TireRack. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally got podi w blue needle n dropped off a few pieces at bodyshop 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> ... This is driving me insane .. 99.8% of the time I'm playing from HDD. Maybe the drive is wearing out??


hey man ... yep, the hard drive has an mtbf that becomes shorter depending on usage/environment/etc ... if you want to, you can open it up and replace the hdd with newer/larger ssd - there's a diy somewhere on here .. good luck!


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Fitted my new steering wheel. Love having the dsg paddles


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

What did you have to do to get the paddles working? I love that wheel. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

robjettauk said:


> Fitted my new steering wheel. Love having the dsg paddles


Now you just need these paddle extensions










VTECeateR said:


> What did you have to do to get the paddles working? I love that wheel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

VTECeateR said:


> What did you have to do to get the paddles working? I love that wheel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I used VCDS, just a check box to get them working


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Which option within vcds you selected to make these work as mine is arriving soon as well and I would need to do the activation. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

It's in steering wheel. Just follow the guide to code the option MFSW with paddles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

cj8 said:


> It's in steering wheel. Just follow the guide to code the option MFSW with paddles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which guide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Where can I get one of these steering wheels?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Devilz said:


> Which guide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll see once you open the module, it's pretty simple. I'm not in a place where j can screen shot it for you, but I'm sure you can find it on Google somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Where can I get one of these steering wheels?


NO! Keep mk6 bro, its much sexier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Finally got podi w blue needle n dropped off a few pieces at bodyshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> NO! Keep mk6 bro, its much sexier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely agree!! Would really like one myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Worked on some interior mods
> https://vimeo.com/153498842
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool man! Is your cluster's FIS a color one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Where can I get one of these steering wheels?


GCP tuning 500 bucks with Airbag brand new


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

for me the new style MK7 wheel looks more modern, also cheaper than the mk6 wheel. But thats my taste though. The main thing I wanted was the paddle shift


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

robjettauk said:


> GCP tuning 500 bucks with Airbag brand new


Fast shipping? Are they located in the US? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

munnarg said:


> Fast shipping? Are they located in the US?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Took 4 business days so not too bad. They are based in Mexico. Can't fault them.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

robjettauk said:


> GCP tuning 500 bucks with Airbag brand new


What did you do about the Cruise Control function on the wheel of the MK7? That would bother me having something there with no functionality. 


robjettauk said:


> for me the new style MK7 wheel looks more modern, also cheaper than the mk6 wheel. But thats my taste though. The main thing I wanted was the paddle shift



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

unctucker said:


> What did you do about the Cruise Control function on the wheel of the MK7? That would bother me having something there with no functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You get the one without the cruise control like mine, it think its the only one that would be plug and play


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

And yours have the DSG paddles?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

unctucker said:


> And yours have the DSG paddles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


yes indeed, this is the one I bought. Same as another guy who fitted his last week 
https://www.gcptuning.com/?sec=part&apart=5GM419091TAPXKT


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here is a pic of mine. I think it got this whole mk7 steering wheel thing going again. I still have an extra piano black R trim piece if someone is interested.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks amazing with the piano black R steering wheel trim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

That red stitching bothers me too much to pull the trigger. I'll stay with my mk6 wheel. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks amazing with the piano black R steering wheel trim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

robjettauk said:


> for me the new style MK7 wheel looks more modern, also cheaper than the mk6 wheel. But thats my taste though. The main thing I wanted was the paddle shift


Do all you multi function buttons work properly? I was told that they wouldn't.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

robjettauk said:


> You get the one without the cruise control like mine, it think its the only one that would be plug and play


Definitely want to do this. That looks dope!


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> Do all you multi function buttons work properly? I was told that they wouldn't.


If you get the correct one with no cruise control on the wheel, all the buttons work as they should.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

robjettauk said:


> If you get the correct one with no cruise control on the wheel, all the buttons work as they should.


Correct, all the control buttons (and paddle shifters) were plug and play EXCEPT one (that I just found): the "Mute" button does not mute the radio. It activates the voice control (as does the voice control button). So there are basically 2 voice control buttons and no mute button. I am sure this would be easily fixed with VAG COM but I haven't got around to it.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

swapped the wheels from front to back and left to right. Also got alignment done. Remap coming soon!!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

benspeed83 said:


> Correct, all the control buttons (and paddle shifters) were plug and play EXCEPT one (that I just found): the "Mute" button does not mute the radio. It activates the voice control (as does the voice control button). So there are basically 2 voice control buttons and no mute button. I am sure this would be easily fixed with VAG COM but I haven't got around to it.


Ok cool, I was going to ask this exact question about the mute button. I think the GTI emblem on the MK7 wheel would bug me way too much, and I like that the MK6 wheel is a bit beefier.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

robjettauk said:


> If you get the correct one with no cruise control on the wheel, all the buttons work as they should.





benspeed83 said:


> Correct, all the control buttons (and paddle shifters) were plug and play EXCEPT one (that I just found): the "Mute" button does not mute the radio. It activates the voice control (as does the voice control button). So there are basically 2 voice control buttons and no mute button. I am sure this would be easily fixed with VAG COM but I haven't got around to it.


Thanks guys! This is a really cool mod!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

benspeed83 said:


> Correct, all the control buttons (and paddle shifters) were plug and play EXCEPT one (that I just found): the "Mute" button does not mute the radio. It activates the voice control (as does the voice control button). So there are basically 2 voice control buttons and no mute button. I am sure this would be easily fixed with VAG COM but I haven't got around to it.


You are correct. In order to Voice Control as Mute you have to Vagcom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

benspeed83 said:


> Correct, all the control buttons (and paddle shifters) were plug and play EXCEPT one (that I just found): the "Mute" button does not mute the radio. It activates the voice control (as does the voice control button). So there are basically 2 voice control buttons and no mute button. I am sure this would be easily fixed with VAG COM but I haven't got around to it.


I think that's because on the CC and MK6 steering wheels, one button does both functions and you would select which one in VCDS. You might try changing it in VCDS to mute and see if one or both of them change at the same time.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Can anyone help me find the Trans code? Found this sticker in my trunk and the VIN/paint code matches but it says it's for a CC Sport which is not what I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

SurferbobGolf said:


> So if I'm reading this right, if I have 42DD custom make the front spacers in those above specifications it will serve the purpose of both the spacer and hubcentric ring? And I'd need the hubcentric ring addition because the spacer is going to push the wheel past the hub lip?
> 
> And I'm assuming custom make, since they only have these listed in 57.1-66.56.
> 
> Will I also need new lug nuts with these small spacers?


After doing a little more digging, I have another question regarding the custom spacer/rings. 

The VMR V710FF comes with a wheel centerbore of 57.1mm. And if our Hub centerbore is 57.1mm, do I still needs custom spacer/rings or can I just buy these?

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/vw-audi-5x112-wheel-hubcentric-wheel-spacers/


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Can anyone help me find the Trans code? Found this sticker in my trunk and the VIN/paint code matches but it says it's for a CC Sport which is not what I have.


Apparently I'm blind/dumb... It's all the way to the right in the middle for anyone looking at this in the future. "KGU"


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Apparently I'm blind/dumb... It's all the way to the right in the middle for anyone looking at this in the future. "KGU"


Whered you say that sticker was located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Whered you say that sticker was located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it just sitting on top of my spare. I think it's usually located on a special page in the owner's manual and/or attached to the under side of the trunk floor. Mine probably had the adhesive melted because Florida. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> I found it just sitting on top of my spare. I think it's usually located on a special page in the owner's manual and/or attached to the under side of the trunk floor. Mine probably had the adhesive melted because Florida.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that is correct. This sticker should be in two places.

Owner's manual with date of purchase (should be completed by the dealer)
and
On the inner right wall of the spare tire compartment.

This sticker defines everything about your car.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

cj8 said:


> Can anyone help me find the Trans code? Found this sticker in my trunk and the VIN/paint code matches but it says it's for a CC Sport which is not what I have.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine, 2014 Executive says same Sport on the sticker
but i see Sun Roof option on your sticker


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i got the Euro version headlight with Dynamic FLA system installed onto my CC and coded
Dynamic (auto) high beam works pretty amazing


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

akipal said:


> Mine, 2014 Executive says same Sport on the sticker
> but i see Sun Roof option on your sticker


Yeah I have the RNS510 from factory, 17" Spa wheels, HomeLink, Climatronic, sunroof, parking sensors, and genuine leather (12-way power w/memory is an upgrade I think, too) so it's definitely not a Sport. Interesting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> After doing a little more digging, I have another question regarding the custom spacer/rings.
> 
> The VMR V710FF comes with a wheel centerbore of 57.1mm. And if our Hub centerbore is 57.1mm, do I still needs custom spacer/rings or can I just buy these?
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/vw-audi-5x112-wheel-hubcentric-wheel-spacers/


If you need spacers those would work just make sure 57.1mm bore. If you are doing 15mm or 20mm id suggest H&R Track+ spacers that actually bolt on first and than you utilize oem length bolts!

















Thats how my 20mm look.... More safe imo


Also Id get wheels with 66.6mm bore, will be easier to sell, cz they would fit 57.1 and 66.6 bore vehicles... Just add 57.1 to 66.6 plastic hub-rings are you are golden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

akipal said:


> i got the Euro version headlight with Dynamic FLA system installed onto my CC and coded
> 
> 
> Dynamic (auto) high beam works pretty amazing




I like your style! OEM all the way


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> If you need spacers those would work just make sure 57.1mm bore. If you are doing 15mm or 20mm id suggest H&R Track+ spacers that actually bolt on first and than you utilize oem length bolts!
> 
> Also Id get wheels with 66.6mm bore, will be easier to sell, cz they would fit 57.1 and 66.6 bore vehicles... Just add 57.1 to 66.6 plastic hub-rings are you are golden


The current plan is to only add a 5mm spacer, but that does look pretty sweet. 

That's a good point about the 66.6mm bore. I hadn't thought about re-sale. 

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

akipal said:


> i got the Euro version headlight with Dynamic FLA system installed onto my CC and coded
> Dynamic (auto) high beam works pretty amazing


Looks amazing! Afraid to ask how much it all came out to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Installed new short shifter. Really starting to love this car


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> The current plan is to only add a 5mm spacer, but that does look pretty sweet.
> 
> That's a good point about the 66.6mm bore. I hadn't thought about re-sale.
> 
> Thanks again :beer:


Here is no 5mm hubcentric spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Akipal what is needed to make that work?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I drove it... that's all I seem to be doing these days. I need to make progress on the R32 here soon. I keep seeing lowered CC;s around too and miss mine when I was on 19;s and lower.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

BORA RSI said:


> Akipal what is needed to make that work?


just whole headlight assembly i grabbed from eBay.de
they were used but came with everything (including all power modules and ballasts)
i think ballasts we can use from ours but not sure for the power control modules 
my scan says old one as 1T0 941 329 and new one as 1T0 941 329A

i could get them around $1500 shipped
since i have complete stock headlight set
i can sell them to make it alost even, i hiope 

once you replace headlights (they both have same connectors)
just coding is necessary to make them working

oh... BTW you would need front assist installed prior to do this project, which requires many parts involved, such as new windshield, camera

it is best to change to new windshield when you get cracked
that was point i started my all other projects


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> Here is no 5mm hubcentric spacers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.42draftdesigns.com/vw-audi-5x112-wheel-hubcentric-wheel-spacers/



Make sure I don't have this confused or anything.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Winter set upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Winter set upgrade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Serge always got cash to blow~~


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Installed the Maxton front lip this morning


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Installed the Maxton front lip this morning


Lip looks great but the clear reflector with amber turn signal just looks silly. As if you couldn't afford the full swap or got your part numbers wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Lip looks great but the clear reflector with amber turn signal just looks silly. As if you couldn't afford the full swap or got your part numbers wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Winter set upgrade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What tires are those? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Lip looks great but the clear reflector with amber turn signal just looks silly. As if you couldn't afford the full swap or got your part numbers wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback. Thankfully, I don't feel the same way as you about it.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Winter detail. We have a window of 70 degree weather so I figured my wife deserves it.



























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VTECeateR said:


> Winter detail. We have a window of 70 degree weather so I figured my wife deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What tires are those?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Michelin A/S Plus



Wheels are on! Savannas r hands down the best looking oem wheel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Michelin A/S Plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks sweet man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

Drove my new to me 2013 Black Oak Brown Metalic Cc R Line home last night. 
Certified too!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're running SHS coilovers, right? Any camber/spacers? 235/35?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on! Savannas r hands down the best looking oem wheel.


Told ya  :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cj8 said:


> You're running SHS coilovers, right? Any camber/spacers? 235/35?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am on SHS w 1/4 cut front strut and no rear perches 

I run 225/40 Front and 235/35 Rear. No spacers at all. I havent done alignment in 3 years, but i was at -2.5 before  have an appointment this week, toe is pretty messed up in the rear hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels are on! Savannas r hands down the best looking oem wheel.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serge stole my Rims idea.... 

BUT... the only reason I did NOT do these RIMS, is because they don't make the damn Turanza Serenity Plus tires for this rim size 

So... need to stick with 18s unfortunately as I am not willing to give up my "comfort ride" 

_What you mean he no eat no meat??? Ahh.... is ok.... I make lamb...._


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Serge stole my Rims idea....
> 
> BUT... the only reason I did NOT do these RIMS, is because they don't make the damn Turanza Serenity Plus tires for this rim size
> 
> ...


Really? Are the Turanza Serenity Plus such a good tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Really? Are the Turanza Serenity Plus such a good tires?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are going for luxury and comfort and want a ride closest to a full body Benz with about 2 dollars worth of gas.... Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

A little bit of this...










A little bit of that...










And some of this... (Automatic easy in / easy out with key in door closed / key out door open). 

https://vimeo.com/154624430


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Busy week for my CC! 

Stage 1 ECU Upgrade
K&N Typhoon Cold Air
PolarisFIS for my MFD

Upgraded my RNS510 to SSD


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> If you are going for luxury and comfort and want a ride closest to a full body Benz with about 2 dollars worth of gas.... Yes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Got the alignment done. Left side is but out but nothing major. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

Just picked up my new ride. 2013 Black Oak Brown Metallic R Line CC

And I guess I am still figuring out how to post a picture or 2. And maybe a mod will approve my registration.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Devilz said:


> Got the alignment done. Left side is but out but nothing major.


You realize they didn't change/adjust anything, right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally swapped podi boost gauge from red to blue 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Finally swapped podi boost gauge from red to blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks amazing my friend! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> You realize they didn't change/adjust anything, right?


Yes but as I swapped the wheels around. Just wanted to make sure they are balanced and aligned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> You realize they didn't change/adjust anything, right?


If they just charged him 15 pounds then it's not a bad deal. You know just about anyone in the US would get you for $90 and tweak one thing to make it look like they fixed you up.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Thankfully, I don't feel the same way as you about it.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

flipflp said:


> If they just charged him 15 pounds then it's not a bad deal. You know just about anyone in the US would get you for $90 and tweak one thing to make it look like they fixed you up.


As I said, I swapped the wheels around and wanted to make sure everything is alright. Got the alignment done, everything was in perfect condition except left camber is out by 0.21 which they said is normal due to the age of the vehicle. And on top, cambers are not adjustable on FWD CC's


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

I installed P3Cars VIDI Gauge, Stage 2 Cabonio intake, Hiflow Catted DP, waiting for the weather to get better so I can install my turbo muffler delete and upgrade the pancake pipe


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

^^^Ordered my P3 VIDI Gauge, Ordered Stage 2 Carbonio, installed USP Catless DP, Billy Boat Cat back, heading to get UNI tuned in a few mins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

vwaddict34 said:


> ^^^Ordered my P3 VIDI Gauge, Ordered Stage 2 Carbonio, installed USP Catless DP, Billy Boat Cat back, heading to get UNI tuned in a few mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will love the VIDI gauge, as far as I'm concerned I've already seen my money's worth and I've only had it for a month. And the Downpipe that comes stock is a flipping joke. I didn't replace my gasket so I have to do it over but you feel the difference especially if it's a high flow. I just need to delete one of not all my mufflers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VirgoPHD said:


> You will love the VIDI gauge, as far as I'm concerned I've already seen my money's worth and I've only had it for a month. And the Downpipe that comes stock is a flipping joke. I didn't replace my gasket so I have to do it over but you feel the difference especially if it's a high flow. I just need to delete one of not all my mufflers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, you're going to love your P3Cars Gauge (if that's the one you bought), I had it in my ex GTI MKVI and it was amazing!

Regarding to an aftermarket downpipe as VirgoPHD you'll notice a great improvement in you car's performance, just go with either a 100 cell or 200 cell hi flow performance car and you'll love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

enjoyed every mile 

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

What year? And enjoyed, did you get rid of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

2013 still driving it. not changing it for another 4-5 yrs if it hold up like my other VWs

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice, my 14 cc has 52. Intake manifold replaced. Only problem the car has had and covered under warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

I have replaced nothing but rear brakes. knock on wood... coming up soon where I will need to do my dsg service again. I did it on my own so no worries 

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cool, I'm still on all original but I'm sure at 60k that will change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cool, I'm still on all original but I'm sure at 60k that will change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MKV06 said:


> Very nice, my 14 cc has 52. Intake manifold replaced. Only problem the car has had and covered under warranty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manifold covered up to 120k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Manifold covered up to 120k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From 2009+ or only specific years??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cj8 said:


> From 2009+ or only specific years??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ink its a miles/year thing. Just call dealership to clarify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Test fit the new wheels this past weekend. Should be interesting to say the least.










Yes those are 22".


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

It definitely includes 2009 and up to 120K miles I think. My 2009 is covered but it hasn't failed as yet (knock on wood). Might end up having my friend force it to fail so he can swap it out soon. 



cj8 said:


> From 2009+ or only specific years??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Stero1D said:


> Ink its a miles/year thing. Just call dealership to clarify
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DarthBajan said:


> It definitely includes 2009 and up to 120K miles I think. My 2009 is covered but it hasn't failed as yet (knock on wood). Might end up having my friend force it to fail so he can swap it out soon.


Great idea. What i did cz wanted to get valve cleaning done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> It definitely includes 2009 and up to 120K miles I think. My 2009 is covered but it hasn't failed as yet (knock on wood). Might end up having my friend force it to fail so he can swap it out soon.


How does one do this? Also looking at cable cleaning soon. They won't do the cleaning included in replacement I assume? (Just a hope)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my carbon cleaning done when my friend did my water pump and timing chain tensioner. I think he charged me $100 to do it.




Stero1D said:


> Great idea. What i did cz wanted to get valve cleaning done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ask a tech if you know one personally. They also offer to do the carbon cleaning at a discounted rate since the manifold will already be off.



cj8 said:


> How does one do this? Also looking at cable cleaning soon. They won't do the cleaning included in replacement I assume? (Just a hope)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

notamechanic said:


> Test fit the new wheels this past weekend. Should be interesting to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh  !!!
Let us know how the ride and handle feels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

VirgoPHD said:


> Oh  !!!
> Let us know how the ride and handle feels.


My spidey senses are saying harsh ride and compromised handling, but do you really static dump a car and expect comfort and handling? Nah, that's not on the table anymore.

That's new though, interested to see how that goes for you notamechanic!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> My spidey senses are saying harsh ride and compromised handling, but do you really static dump a car and expect comfort and handling? Nah, that's not on the table anymore.
> 
> That's new though, interested to see how that goes for you notamechanic!


It is on the table if you do KW 











Low and rides 


Had SHS, swapped to H&R Street Performance n went back to SHS 2 weeks later, couldnt take it  never trying anything but KW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Low and rides
> 
> 
> Had SHS, swapped to H&R Street Performance n went back to SHS 2 weeks later, couldnt take it  never trying anything but KW


Now lower it an inch more and put 22's on it. Just a liiiiittle different. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DarthBajan said:


> Got my carbon cleaning done when my friend did my water pump and timing chain tensioner. I think he charged me $100 to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what i did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Now lower it an inch more and put 22's on it. Just a liiiiittle different. :laugh:


Oh Parker just wants to wreck that poor CC.... No news to Anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

notamechanic said:


> Test fit the new wheels this past weekend. Should be interesting to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh  !!!
Let us know how the ride and handle feels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

cj8 said:


> How does one do this? Also looking at cable cleaning soon. They won't do the cleaning included in replacement I assume? (Just a hope)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just do it yourself? It's not hard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

vwaddict34 said:


> Just do it yourself? It's not hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well of course, that's my plan. But if I can get them do it then why not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> Test fit the new wheels this past weekend. Should be interesting to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interested to see the results....looks like it'll raise the car a little though.

What brand/width/offset btw?

More importantly, what size tires are going on them?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> It is on the table if you do KW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bilstein's PSS 10 are really awesome as well IMO, they don't lower the car that much (that might be a concern for some of you Guys).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Replacing brakes all around and replacing the rear shocks (just with stock ones for the time being) dealer just replaced the air bypass valve under extended warranty.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Now lower it an inch more and put 22's on it. Just a liiiiittle different. :laugh:


I saw his video on FB group...mud action :X


I like his HRE wheels better this set he's trying out.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

robjettauk said:


> Fitted my new steering wheel. Love having the dsg paddles


What is the part number on this wheel without the cruise control buttons? If that is unknown what model or trim level are you guys buying these off of? I know the new Polo GTI has this wheel without cruise, but is there something state side?


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> What is the part number on this wheel without the cruise control buttons? If that is unknown what model or trim level are you guys buying these off of? I know the new Polo GTI has this wheel without cruise, but is there something state side?


Im not sure what the VW part number is but I think this wheel was available on the 2015 GTI Launch Edition. Here is a link to the one I bought:

https://www.gcptuning.com/?sec=part&apart=5GM419091TAPXKT

You can find a few variations on eBay as well. I have a piano black R-line wheel trim for sale if needed. It replaces the GTI symbol with an R symbol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I saw his video on FB group...mud action :X
> 
> 
> I like his HRE wheels better this set he's trying out.


Mango Man, dont hate on Parker. He is one of the kind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Installed a few new goodies 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Very interested to see the results....looks like it'll raise the car a little though.
> 
> What brand/width/offset btw?
> 
> More importantly, what size tires are going on them?


Asanti AF-162, because I'm a wheel whore and love three piece wheels. 
22x9" 22x10.5"
Not sure of offset, came off a Continental GT.

225/30-22 and 245/30-22
Suspension is changing and tubular rear control arms are being added for more camber to tuck these wheels. 

Will sit a bit higher, OD of tires is a 2" bigger than the stock size but no other slammed CCs on 22's out there so someone has to do it.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just some VCDS touch ups. Big 80k service/tire & TPMS install coming up soon. 

Reset SRI to 5k/180d










Dimmed corner and disabled turn signal for parking lights.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> no other slammed CCs on 22's out there so someone has to do it.


----------



## blooze (Nov 30, 2015)

vwaddict34 said:


> Installed a few new goodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this boost gauge before... Who makes it? Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I forget the username something vento. Did 22s back in 09 on a cc. So it's been done longggg ago lol.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

blooze said:


> I have seen this boost gauge before... Who makes it? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P3 Cars VIDI Gauge. It's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> I forget the username something vento. Did 22s back in 09 on a cc. So it's been done longggg ago lol.


And too much wheel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

God 22's look terrible.....I bet they drive like **** too. Having had 20's in the past on an A6 I can honesty say I wouldn't go bigger. The car drove better on the standard 19's. Main reason I only went 19 on my CC. Each to their own though 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

This does look horrible, to each his own though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

blooze said:


> I have seen this boost gauge before... Who makes it? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P3 makes them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


>


Oh god kill it with fire. 22s look so bad on the CC.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I forget the username something vento. Did 22s back in 09 on a cc. So it's been done longggg ago lol.


Yeah, I got a lot of inspiration from that car, I love seeing people doing stuff differently. There's quite a few CCs on 22's but that's the only one I've seen lowered. The goal is to sit a couple inches lower than that...even if I have to start cutting up frame rails :laugh:


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

blooze said:


> I have seen this boost gauge before... Who makes it? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P3 vidi 

http://www.p3cars.com/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

His post is in the beginning pages of this thread I think. Hi did cut the front fender lip completely. Can't wait to see yours


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Has anyone around here the Drivers' Gear springs installed in their CC V6? If so, how much do you like them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Love em...Need to order the ones for the back doors.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


>


I need this in my life. eBay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

LED Door Warning Light With VW Logo Projector For VW Golf 5 6 7 Jetta MK5 MK6 MK7 CC Tiguan Passat B6 B7 Scirocco With Harness
http://s.aliexpress.com/VfQrim6Z
(from AliExpress Android)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> LED Door Warning Light With VW Logo Projector For VW Golf 5 6 7 Jetta MK5 MK6 MK7 CC Tiguan Passat B6 B7 Scirocco With Harness
> http://s.aliexpress.com/VfQrim6Z
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dont you need to wire it to the mirrors for power? Because i know originally theyre just reflectors. Also as a little side note, ive also seen these project the cc logo too, i just cant find them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Dont you need to wire it to the mirrors for power? Because i know originally theyre just reflectors. Also as a little side note, ive also seen these project the cc logo too, i just cant find them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are the CC ones

Automobiles car light source LED door welcome lights laser projector logo for Volkswagen VW CC EOS Scirocco
http://s.aliexpress.com/iUVfuaEn
(from AliExpress Android)

I had to pull the door panels install a few wires into a plug and then turn them on via vagcom. Less than an hour for both. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

VW logo ones look amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, it appears a rock hit the clear plastic portion of my passenger side mirror (for the turn signal), causing it to crack and the mirror cap to not sit properly. Anyone happen to know the part number for this? And is it fairly simple fix? Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> Well, it appears a rock hit the plastic portion of my passenger side mirror, causing it to crack and the mirror cap to not sit properly. Anyone happen to know the part number for this? And is it fairly simple fix? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really sucks man! It's fairly easy to fix though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Has anyone around here the Drivers' Gear springs installed in their CC V6? If so, how much do you like them!


They don't make them specifically for the CC, though the B6 Passat version would fit. Only problem is that those springs were for the 2.0T version.

Go with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, part number: 85106.140
They're linear, like DG springs would be, and will have the proper spring rates & drop :thumbup::thumbup:


_I tried that kit on my B7 Passat V6, and they rode nice_


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally installed the new wheels, Tiguan Mallorys, 18x8 et30, on the stock 235/40:









































Thanks!


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted but I figured let me leave a post since I miss Serge  lmao. 

Please don't kill me for posting a non-VW pic guys. 

Took my baby out for some early spring prep:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like my cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sammzway said:


> It's been a while since I posted but I figured let me leave a post since I miss Serge  lmao.
> 
> Please don't kill me for posting a non-VW pic guys.
> 
> ...


U didnt miss me! U miss CC )) trade THAT in bro 

Looks good bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

vwaddict34 said:


> Installed a few new goodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Iike my cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Devilz said:


> P3 vidi
> 
> http://www.p3cars.com/
> 
> ...


Make sure you get the VIDI gauge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queka87 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just bought a week ago, later that day I installed VW Racing springs










Now Im testing some wheels 











Charly Qk
Vag Fans Irapuato


----------



## Queka87 (Sep 9, 2013)

My favorite picture so far 











Charly Qk
Vag Fans Irapuato


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Queka87 said:


> My favorite picture so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pains me to figure out how you got this up there/down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> This pains me to figure out how you got this up there/down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so glad I wasn't the only one thinking that!!

Also, about your mirror signal, I saw them on ShopDAP.com on sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queka87 (Sep 9, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> This pains me to figure out how you got this up there/down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did it very slow and carefully man 


Charly Qk
Vag Fans Irapuato


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> I'm so glad I wasn't the only one thinking that!!
> 
> Also, about your mirror signal, I saw them on ShopDAP.com on sale!
> 
> ...


Good looking out! Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Queka87 said:


> I did it very slow and carefully man
> 
> 
> Charly Qk
> Vag Fans Irapuato


But whyyyyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Queka87 said:


> My favorite picture so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a pretty great shot though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> But whyyyyy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cz 4x4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queka87 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Cz 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are preparing the car for the WRC here in México haha 


Charly Qk
Vag Fans Irapuato


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> They don't make them specifically for the CC, though the B6 Passat version would fit. Only problem is that those springs were for the 2.0T version.
> 
> Go with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, part number: 85106.140
> They're linear, like DG springs would be, and will have the proper spring rates & drop :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


Thank you so much man! I have a set of Drivers' Gear Passat B6 springs and thought on installing them on a V6 Passat CC with FWD. you're right I quoted them to be specific for the CC but they're specific for the Passat CC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Queka87 said:


> My favorite picture so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did this in traffic one day. A median with a crest too. After 40 mins of a stupid train, I ramped it (nearly parallel to the curb) with no issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Queka87 said:


> My favorite picture so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Charly,

That's a pretty nice ride you got there, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Fuscaors said:


> Finally installed the new wheels, Tiguan Mallorys, 18x8 et30, on the stock 235/40


Interesting...the Tiguan only got 19" Mallorys here in North America, which were 19x9, ET33

The CC already had 18" Mallorys though which were 18x8, ET41.
_You gained an extra 11mm though_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Thank you so much man! I have a set of Drivers' Gear Passat B6 springs and thought on installing them on a V6 Passat CC with FWD. you're right I quoted them to be specific for the CC but they're specific for the Passat CC.


They'll fit/work, but will drop the front more than the rear. (I tried them on my B7 Passat V6)

If you really want to lower it a little, get the correct Eibachs instead :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Interesting...the Tiguan only got 19" Mallorys here in North America, which were 19x9, ET33
> 
> The CC already had 18" Mallorys though which were 18x8, ET41.
> _You gained an extra 11mm though_


Yeah, no need for spacers to get a flush look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

I buried it trying to get up my snowed in driveway. I didn't think I was going to make it but decided to try just for the hell of it. Should have got a shot of the passengers side where the snow was about 1/2 way up the door.










After a quick run around it with the snowblower it backed out easily.


----------



## vw4life4886 (Oct 22, 2013)

*video in motion*

I saw you did video in motion on your rns-510. Where did you find the vag coding? I have09 vr6 executive 4motion.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took her out of the cage, going for alignment after work... Its been 3 years since i had it done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Pulling the bumper off today to paint. The current paint is falling off daily.... 










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jafet (Dec 7, 2012)

Installed my PolarFIS. Just plug and play. Really easy installation.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jafet said:


> Installed my PolarFIS. Just plug and play. Really easy installation.


nice.

do you still have all the OEM screens and this adds a new one? or all the OEM screens gone and this replaces everything?


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> nice.
> 
> do you still have all the OEM screens and this adds a new one? or all the OEM screens gone and this replaces everything?


You keep all the other screens including phone. I love mine. Still have not figured out if I'm getting the correct boost reading but I am assuming its close enough.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

HeyRobi said:


> You keep all the other screens including phone. I love mine. Still have not figured out if I'm getting the correct boost reading but I am assuming its close enough.


sweet. :thumbup:

i need to order one.


----------



## Jafet (Dec 7, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> nice.
> 
> do you still have all the OEM screens and this adds a new one? or all the OEM screens gone and this replaces everything?


All the OEM screens still there. It only uses the phone screen and all the phone functions still there


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Hoodie came in today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> Hoodie came in today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Hoodie Buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

HeyRobi said:


> You keep all the other screens including phone. I love mine. Still have not figured out if I'm getting the correct boost reading but I am assuming its close enough.


Hi Robi,

Does it displays the boost in BARs or in PSIs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my second grocery hook installed!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Robi,
> 
> Does it displays the boost in BARs or in PSIs?
> 
> ...


Either. You can select in advanced settings. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Got my second grocery hook installed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly think ive used the grocery hook twice for actual groceries lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> I honestly think ive used the grocery hook twice for actual groceries lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rarely use it for groceries. Usually various products I'm bringing home from work. Gifts and things like that. But I use it pretty consistently so I figured hey for $11 why not have a second one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I believe it's a nice and cheap addition which installs ultra fast and won't hurt your budget, time or the trucks design and functionality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Has any body done any performance valve work on their tsi? Before anybody says anything yes I know about the search button and I could have went to other threads but, the question still goes with the tittle of this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Last night: 

Alignment and 034Motorsport dogbone mount insert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

notamechanic said:


> Yeah, I got a lot of inspiration from that car, I love seeing people doing stuff differently. There's quite a few CCs on 22's but that's the only one I've seen lowered. The goal is to sit a couple inches lower than that...even if I have to start cutting up frame rails :laugh:


How did you make out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Interesting...the Tiguan only got 19" Mallorys here in North America, which were 19x9, ET33
> 
> The CC already had 18" Mallorys though which were 18x8, ET41.
> _You gained an extra 11mm though_


Here we don't have the 19" on the Tiguan, and the 18" ET41 Mallorys only came on R-Line CCs, that are pretty rare. The only advantage is that we got the 300 HP V6 DSG 4Motion, not the Tiptronic...



BETOGLI said:


> Yeah, no need for spacers to get a flush look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The front is flush, and the back has a little poke, but not so much, I really liked how it turned out!


Thanks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Fuscaors said:


> Here we don't have the 19" on the Tiguan, and the 18" ET41 Mallorys only came on R-Line CCs, that are pretty rare. The only advantage is that we got the 300 HP V6 DSG 4Motion, not the Tiptronic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! Please upload some pics of how it looks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! Please upload some pics of how it looks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted it in the last page, but i'll take some pictures more close, to show the fitment:



Fuscaors said:


> Finally installed the new wheels, Tiguan Mallorys, 18x8 et30, on the stock 235/40:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spoolinrs6 (Apr 21, 2015)

found an rs5 on the way to school


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Asanti AF-162, because I'm a wheel whore and love three piece wheels.
> 22x9" 22x10.5"
> Not sure of offset, came off a Continental GT.
> 
> ...


Doing all the right things. Ground clearance will for sure not be your issue. Gas tank filler arm and maybe front axles will be the issue. You should easily be able to tuck to rim atleast. Looking forward to seeing this. I am not sure on the rear control arms unless you already maxed your stock camber in these photos or the ET got the best of you because we can jam a much wider wheel in the rear using stock camber settings. Keep it up :beer::thumbup:


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Super excited about this add on. Took only a couple hours. 

https://vimeo.com/155919015


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Took my CC in to Winn VW today for intake replacement due to p2015/intake flapper fault under the extended intake warranty. 

96k miles. Threw a code last week and slightly stumbled. Been running a little funny since. Cleared the code and it popped up again in less than 50 miles. 

Hoping they decide that it is a bad intake and just replace it, always worry about getting screwed around with warranty stuff.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Super excited about this add on. Took only a couple hours.


Where did you find all of the parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HeyRobi said:


> Super excited about this add on. Took only a couple hours.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/155919015


Nice! You retrofitted RVC? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Where did you find all of the parts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32594462446.html

You also need a rgb decoder for your radio and of coarse vagcom to let your car know ya added it. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Took my CC in to Winn VW today for intake replacement ...


hey man .. if so, then have them do a carbon cleaning while at - it'll probably be vw squirt n jerk but at least it'll clean your intake valves while theyre exposed - dont pay more than two bills for it and make them take before/after pics .. oh, make double sure they put it all back together properly .. good luck!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Fuscaors said:


> I posted it in the last page, but i'll take some pictures more close, to show the fitment:


It looks pretty nice! Yeah, I would like to see some close up pics to see how flush it seats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a question for anyone with a euro headlight switch, do you have any fitment issues? I'm familiar with how to install a headlight switch in a vw, but it almost seems like the retainer teeth that pop out aren't long enough so when I pull my headlight switch to turn the fog lamps on, the switch comes out with it and I have to push it back in.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> I have a question for anyone with a euro headlight switch, do you have any fitment issues? I'm familiar with how to install a headlight switch in a vw, but it almost seems like the retainer teeth that pop out aren't long enough so when I pull my headlight switch to turn the fog lamps on, the switch comes out with it and I have to push it back in.


Mine is a cheapie from Amazon (had a gift card) and I don't have problems with it. I can only imagine OE would be much better. Is the harness allowing enough clearance for the teeth to clip in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally got new tires mounted and a full set or TPMS installed. Next up: bath, followed by maintenance week!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Mine is a cheapie from Amazon (had a gift card) and I don't have problems with it. I can only imagine OE would be much better. Is the harness allowing enough clearance for the teeth to clip in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yea fitment is fine, and when I unclick it from the "negative depressed off position" (best I can explain) the 3 or 4 teeth come out but don't seem to be enough.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Yea fitment is fine, and when I unclick it from the "negative depressed off position" (best I can explain) the 3 or 4 teeth come out but don't seem to be enough.


Hmm... The teeth don't need to be retracted to install the switch. Try pulling it out, moving the switch to auto, and slowly pressing it back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


>


Thoughts/review on it Serge?

Thinking of grabbing one too


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thoughts/review on it Serge?
> 
> Thinking of grabbing one too


I love it man!!! Less vibrations than w rubber BSH insert that i had in there! Id say go for it! Kmdtuning - free shipping n bolt 5.28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> I love it man!!! Less vibrations than w rubber BSH insert that i had in there! Id say go for it! Kmdtuning - free shipping n bolt 5.28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ir looks like a Pretty nice product, I thought it was the 034 Motorsport insert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Ir looks like a Pretty nice product, I thought it was the 034 Motorsport insert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup it is 034 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I love it man!!! Less vibrations than w rubber BSH insert that i had in there! Id say go for it! Kmdtuning - free shipping n bolt 5.28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very tempting


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

QUICK I need your help guys. I found a full color cluster with blue needles for $325 but it's in km/h... Is it worth it?! Or will it possibly just be annoying


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cj8 said:


> QUICK I need your help guys. I found a full color cluster with blue needles for $325 but it's in km/h... Is it worth it?! Or will it possibly just be annoying


Ur call. Make sure its petrol n not diesel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Ur call. Make sure its petrol n not diesel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely petrol. I think I've decided to add a backup cam and a couple other small things like euro siren and footwell lights for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cj8 said:


> It's definitely petrol. I think I've decided to add a backup cam and a couple other small things like euro siren and footwell lights for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi man,

In case you decide of not buying this cluster, could you be so kind and send me the contact info of the Seller? Since I live at Mexico, Km/H suits me pretty well!

Thanks!

Beto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> In case you decide of not buying this cluster, could you be so kind and send me the contact info of the Seller? Since I live at Mexico, Km/H suits me pretty well!
> 
> ...


They're all over aliexpress. They have 280KM/h and 300KM/h versions and some with red needles instead of the blue. 

EDIT: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-Volkswagen-Passat-CC-B7-Full-Color-Blue-needles-Sweep-instrument-Cluster-280-km-h-35D/32572473286.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.69.dCxRM9&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_4_505_506_503_504_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=d915fab7-0a1d-4f0d-ba0f-39b065e66c7a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got window trim wrapped in gloss black!!!

Faqing love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cj8 said:


> They're all over aliexpress. They have 280KM/h and 300KM/h versions and some with red needles instead of the blue.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-Volkswagen-Passat-CC-B7-Full-Color-Blue-needles-Sweep-instrument-Cluster-280-km-h-35D/32572473286.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.69.dCxRM9&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_4_505_506_503_504_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=d915fab7-0a1d-4f0d-ba0f-39b065e66c7a
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Got window trim wrapped in gloss black!!!
> 
> Faqing love it!
> 
> ...


It looks great man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Got window trim wrapped in gloss black!!!
> 
> Faqing love it!
> 
> ...


Do you have a before and after in color? Would love to see the side by side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Gave her a bath. It was so dirty, it was a different color


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Got window trim wrapped in gloss black!!!
> 
> Faqing love it!
> 
> ...


Car looks so addictive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Hmm... The teeth don't need to be retracted to install the switch. Try pulling it out, moving the switch to auto, and slowly pressing it back in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So I did this, got frustrated and gave it a solid BOP in there. It's good now. Thanks!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

washed his and hers. figured it was a good time for a family photo.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> washed his and hers. figured it was a good time for a family photo.


Nice rides man, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Thinking this is the best mod yet.


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

sellinagolf said:


> Thinking this is the best mod yet.


so funny. I never owned a Honda but that cracks me up 

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VirgoPHD said:


> Car looks so addictive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> Thinking this is the best mod yet.


I added a sticker as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Thinking this is the best mod yet.


Love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> I added a sticker as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmaslach (Aug 3, 2014)

Love the flag!!!


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Got window trim wrapped in gloss black!!!
> 
> Faqing love it!
> 
> ...


I like it! Did not realize you could wrap just the trim. How much is something like that?


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Installed the forge diverter spacer and now I'm getting cel code p0100.... Smfh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VirgoPHD said:


> Installed the forge diverter spacer and now I'm getting cel code p0100.... Smfh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's weird! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> That's weird!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought but I'm wondering if it has anything to do with my leek from my exhaust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Got window trim wrapped in gloss black!!!
> 
> Faqing love it!


Looks good, but what about the rest of the chrome trim? (doors/bumper)

Body color would look nice


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good, but what about the rest of the chrome trim? (doors/bumper)
> 
> Body color would look nice


Thanks Dan. Well at this moment doing doors and bumper in black would mess up the whole theme and i cant find vinyl that colormatch to the car hehe.

Rest of the chrome trim will get wrapped when I do full wrap in 5-6 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

WILLCCU said:


> I like it! Did not realize you could wrap just the trim. How much is something like that?


It would depend on the shop but 200 or so would be an OK price. It takes 1.5-2 hours do get it done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> That's what I thought but I'm wondering if it has anything to do with my leek from my exhaust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After further inspection I realized I hadn't seated the connector properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VirgoPHD said:


> After further inspection I realized I hadn't seated the connector properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> It would depend on the shop but 200 or so would be an OK price. It takes 1.5-2 hours do get it done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang 200? Thats for labor and wrap i assume? I wouldnt think itd be that much but i havent done it yet either lol but i supplied the wrap for my roof, and they only charged me 80 for the labor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Just installed 3" Downpipe  





























Now it is time for remap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kowal_ said:


> Just installed 3" Downpipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeet


What tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks Dan. Well at this moment doing doors and bumper in black would mess up the whole theme and i cant find vinyl that colormatch to the car hehe.
> 
> Rest of the chrome trim will get wrapped when I do full wrap in 5-6 weeks


Full wrap you say?

Interested to see the results


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Kowal_ said:


> Just installed 3" Downpipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you change your gasket or did you use the same old one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

So am I dreaming in thinking that the airbag from the '13 Jetta S will swap into the MKVI GTI wheel?? It looks like it and I was thinking about finding a new GTI one for me and swapping my MFSW into the Jetta for my sister, while taking her airbag (obviously after figuring out what's going on with the CC part of the Takata recall).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VirgoPHD said:


> Did you change your gasket or did you use the same old one


Get a new one, they're only ~$10 anyways


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Get a new one, they're only ~$10 anyways


10 where at I paid 18 at the stealer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> So am I dreaming in thinking that the airbag from the '13 Jetta S will swap into the MKVI GTI wheel?? It looks like it and I was thinking about finding a new GTI one for me and swapping my MFSW into the Jetta for my sister, while taking her airbag (obviously after figuring out what's going on with the CC part of the Takata recall).


It'll fit/work :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VirgoPHD said:


> 10 where at I paid 18 at the stealer



List price is only $10.60...sells for $6.25 from KefferVW:
http://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Cata...harger-mount-gasket/48126308/1K0253115AB.html

$10 from ECS Tuning:
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Exhaust/OE/Downpipe/Gasket/ES9332/


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> It'll fit/work :thumbup:


Awesome! Possibly big savings there. She won't be able to use the right side controls on the MFSW since she has the lowline MFA, right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Full wrap you say?
> 
> Interested to see the results


Yeah bro. Full wrap, just need to decide on the color... Some satin most likely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Awesome! Possibly big savings there. She won't be able to use the right side controls on the MFSW since she has the lowline MFA, right?


I just meant the Jetta airbag will fit into a MK6 GTI steering wheel.

Your steering wheel/airbag would fit in her car, but the plug/airbag harness will probably be different though since she doesn't have the buttons & you'd have to figure that out, lol.
And yeah the buttons wouldn't work unless you retrofitted them. Someone on the B7 Passat forum did it, but they had the toggle switch on the wiper stalk to switch on the lowline MFA. If she doesn't have that, then no


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Awesome! Possibly big savings there. She won't be able to use the right side controls on the MFSW since she has the lowline MFA, right?


How much is the new Jetta airbag?

Wana see it happening!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> I just meant the Jetta airbag will fit into a MK6 GTI steering wheel.
> 
> Your steering wheel/airbag would fit in her car, but the plug/airbag harness will probably be different though since she doesn't have the buttons & you'd have to figure that out, lol.
> And yeah the buttons wouldn't work unless you retrofitted them. Someone on the B7 Passat forum did it, but they had the toggle switch on the wiper stalk to switch on the lowline MFA. If she doesn't have that, then no


Well that's a while down the road, I was just brainstorming this morning. Today is my big maintenance day. Oil, trans service, and carbon clean. Installing Fumoto oil drain valve as well. Changed service intervals in VCDS last week to 5k/180 instead of 10k/377. Hopefully I can get it all done in one day to have a real "weekend," also just discovered it's supposed to rain all day tomorrow. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I just meant the Jetta airbag will fit into a MK6 GTI steering wheel.
> 
> Your steering wheel/airbag would fit in her car, but the plug/airbag harness will probably be different though since she doesn't have the buttons & you'd have to figure that out, lol.
> And yeah the buttons wouldn't work unless you retrofitted them. Someone on the B7 Passat forum did it, but they had the toggle switch on the wiper stalk to switch on the lowline MFA. If she doesn't have that, then no


My mk6 came with wrong harness(non multifuncion), i had to get harness 25-30 bux. As long as back part of the bag is the same as Mk6, it should be ok...but you never know w VW  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah bro. Full wrap, just need to decide on the color... Some satin most likely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been dreaming of this, but DIY for when I have a garage. Might even keep white but go with a pearl, but blue has always been my favorite. 

First comes the window trim though, the roll from Shadowlinetrim.com has been sitting in my trunk for about 2 years now. :thumbdown:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

flipflp said:


> blue has always been my favorite.


Modded Euros did a sapphire blue wrap on a CC and it's breathtaking. 

http://blog.moddedeuros.com/modded-euros-2010-volkswagen-cc-vinyl-wrap-project

EDIT: Gloss Blue Raspberry 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Modded Euros did a sapphire blue wrap on a CC and it's breathtaking.
> 
> http://blog.moddedeuros.com/modded-euros-2010-volkswagen-cc-vinyl-wrap-project
> 
> ...


Yessss I had seen that and they did an amazing job, but my preference would be more like this:










or 










Just a touch less neon blue. I've got to at least fake like I'm an adult.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I like that blue ^

And I'm a black and red guy


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> I like that blue ^
> 
> And I'm a black and red guy


It's basically the Audi Sepang blue but matte, I think a CC with blacked out trim would look awesome wrapped in that.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Im trying to do satin or matte that hasnt been done on CC yet


Honestly Titanium and Silver Satin looks sick as hell. Silver looks like a spaceship 


But i love blue too much. We shall seee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflp said:


> Yessss I had seen that and they did an amazing job, but my preference would be more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*When i think of something and dont act on it and then people are wanting to do it so now im too late*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my Fumoto valve installed, oil changed, and trans service done today. I've never felt my CC shift so smoothly. Thinking about doing it again in another 5-10k. 



















On tomorrow's episode we have more fun with a carbon clean! Any tips greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

agree I changed my dsg 45k and it did feel so smoothe. about to change it at 90k

Sent from tin can and cord!!!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think mine was ever done at 40k. The print out I have (from ElsaPro) doesn't show 40k maintenance. I guess it could have been done elsewhere, but it's unlikely. Fluid I drained out was dark brown, almost like used oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cj8 said:


> Got my Fumoto valve installed, oil changed, and trans service done today. I've never felt my CC shift so smoothly. Thinking about doing it again in another 5-10k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lette513 (Feb 23, 2016)

*bought a car youve apparently done the work on lol*

bought a 2012 volkswagon cc and found the car on a thread youve been mentioned on as doing the big jobs on


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cooked dinner from Euro Spec lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Cooked dinner from Euro Spec lights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty man! Are you going to open them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lette513 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Vw erased my tune!!!*

Ugh, frustration. Took her in for tranny flush n they did unauthorized recalls. Erased stage 2 apr tune : * ( sigh.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks tasty man! Are you going to open them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, they probably just taste better warm :facepalm:

I was wondering when you'd hop on the HID train Serge.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I had hids in Detane headlights... 









But this season too many people got these headlights, and I cant have same shiet people have  so i got euro halogens n gonna do projector retrofit with a friend! 
Gotta stay unique hehe













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh I forgot about the Detane lights. Well the Morimoto projectors are going to be miles better I'm sure. Sounds like a fun project!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah I got the Depo lights recently for a change of pace, while I redo my projector retrofit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Oh I forgot about the Detane lights. Well the Morimoto projectors are going to be miles better I'm sure. Sounds like a fun project!


Yesh bro, cant wait to get off work, hit the gym, and start with them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

flipflp said:


> :facepalm:


Oh, you're so cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks tasty man! Are you going to open them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What temp and how long? I have a set I was planning on doing the 1st weekend of March. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Cooked dinner from Euro Spec lights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long and what temp.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah bro. Full wrap, just need to decide on the color... Some satin most likely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How about a satin copper finish :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/156650060 enabled the windows up/down from obd finally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> enables the windows up/down from ob...tushie.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> One of my favorite things. Rain sensor as well. Italian leather + Florida sun = burned tushie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im that guy always driving with the windows down, and because of that, always cleaning my interior because of pollen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Im that guy always driving with the windows down, and because of that, always cleaning my interior because of pollen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the same but I never have covered parking so it gets real bad in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> I do the same but I never have covered parking so it gets real bad in there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea having a garage really has its perks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Installed carbon diffuser 
Need taping a while cause it's not genuine, Chinese one, so doesn't fit well ://
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cabalero said:


> Installed carbon diffuser
> Need taping a while cause it's not genuine, Chinese one, so doesn't fit well ://
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have the quad exhaust outlet before or after the diffuser? If you had it before, what diffuser did you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Good friend helped me out w this retrofit and they came out great )) 


7 hours of work but it was worth it! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> How long and what temp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Took pict just for Fun. They need to be cut, baking doesnt do anything cz they are termosealed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

cabalero said:


> Installed carbon diffuser
> Need taping a while cause it's not genuine, Chinese one, so doesn't fit well ://
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the stone one from eBay? What's the solution for the taped areas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

VirgoPHD said:


> Did you change your gasket or did you use the same old one


I used new one, of course. 

After remap:









Now my CC is running very nice, much faster


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Kowal_ said:


> After remap: .. Now my CC is running very nice, much faster


hey Kowal .. your cc build is coming along real fine - you should start a build thread with some more details .. what tune are you running? what stage? .. is the dyno with only tune and 3" dp? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Good friend helped me out w this retrofit and they came out great ))
> 
> 
> 7 hours of work but it was worth it!
> ...


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Took pict just for Fun. They need to be cut, baking doesnt do anything cz they are termosealed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Busy day today.... 

-Easylip installed 
-Headrest Dvd players installed 
-Finally wired my radar detector. 

Pics coming... 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Getting ready to install the Eonon 5153F











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Getting ready to install the Eonon 5153F
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> Did you have the quad exhaust outlet before or after the diffuser? If you had it before, what diffuser did you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope, I had dual exhaust and changed only muffler tips as quad AMG tips. 

Before carbon diffusor, I had dual exhaust diffuser and when I changing tips, cut diffuser quad exhaust can be replaced.


And also, AMG tips are big for the carbon diffuser, so I cut carbon diffuser too


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Nethers said:


> Is this the stone one from eBay? What's the solution for the taped areas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can get this diffuser on this.
http://www.ebmotor.com/real-carbon-...al-side-dual-exhaust-sedan-2012up-p-2273.html

It's Chinese one but you can order with English 

There are also original CC product.


And it does not fit well, so sillicon and cutting end part of diffuser were used.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Well, technically, we didn't do this but yeah.... 


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Eonon installed 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

Took my first ride in the car this week after installing ebay intercooler, bsh full mount kit, BFI stage 3 clutch kit and rear main seal. 

500 mile break in period is absolutely killing me right now! :thumbdown:


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Painted roof spoiler as glossy black 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Eonon installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

More carbon diffuser pics after removing tape!



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Eonon installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to think letting the kids watch movies on road trips was for the kids. I was wrong what a quiter trip it was today! 












Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Pay the extra few dollars and get an eazylip vs the cheap ones on ebay. Much cleaner look. 











Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Took "Shadow" to The Dragon Tail in Deals Gap, NC car ran great! 











Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Got new tires today! Continental Extreme Contact DWS06. Way more grip and much quieter.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my keychain in the mail. It's a lot bigger than I thought it would be but I really like it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

HeyRobi said:


> Took "Shadow" to The Dragon Tail in Deals Gap, NC car ran great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats not urs!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Thats not urs!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its mine photoshopped i want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Well I had hids in Detane headlights...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done photo! And the car looks great also :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Very well done photo! And the car looks great also :thumbup:


Thanks brotha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Very well done photo! And the car looks great also :thumbup:


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmy2013cc (Jan 18, 2013)

*Car Wash time *

Here in the North East/NY area the sun came out a very spring-like day = car wash/detail time :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

jspirate said:


> Very well done photo! And the car looks great also :thumbup:


That's a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally got the coilovers in. Still gotta get them down a bit more.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

VTECeateR said:


> Well, technically, we didn't do this but yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sucks. Sorry to see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

. Saw this the other night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> . Saw this the other night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm twinning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up seat trim from the body shop and installed it!

Looks so dope❤❤❤










Sorry about the mess, car is going thru a lot of **** 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up seat trim from the body shop and installed it!
> 
> Looks so dope❤❤❤
> 
> ...


It looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Josh36Lux said:


> I'm twinning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I don't know which one is worse, but I did notice plates were taken off. I wonder if it was a total loss ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

MKV06 said:


> Damn, I don't know which one is worse, but I did notice plates were taken off. I wonder if it was a total loss ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, since the airbags deployed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up seat trim from the body shop and installed it!
> 
> Looks so dope❤❤❤
> 
> ...


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up seat trim from the body shop and installed it!
> 
> Looks so dope❤❤❤
> 
> ...


DAMN......... Bet it looks amazing against the black trim.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> Damn, I don't know which one is worse, but I did notice plates were taken off. I wonder if it was a total loss ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My car was a total loss in the end but unfortunately the repair place lowballed my estimate at 14k when it turned out to be 21k after the repairs were done. It was super frustrating.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Josh36Lux said:


> My car was a total loss in the end but unfortunately the repair place lowballed my estimate at 14k when it turned out to be 21k after the repairs were done. It was super frustrating.


That's crazy! Same thing happened when I first bought my 2006 GTI. Repairs were estimated at around 16 and then it was about the same as you, almost 22k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> DAMN......... Bet it looks amazing against the black trim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It does bro! I will get better pictures soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> That's crazy! Same thing happened when I first bought my 2006 GTI. Repairs were estimated at around 16 and then it was about the same as you, almost 22k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was real bummed and I could have got a used S4 I found for the same price or an AWD version of the cc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I installed the new steering wheel today.... I wish I would of had it for my road trip Saturday!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HeyRobi said:


> I installed the new steering wheel today.... I wish I would of had it for my road trip Saturday!


Looks great man! Driving CC feels totally different w this steering-wheel.


Now go n get paddle extensions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

How much does something like his cost to do? Steering wheel with airbag and install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

Finally tuned it yesterday. 

I have an APR stage 1&2 intake, but no downpipe yet. We went with a slightly aggressive stage 1 tune. REALLY wakes the car up, was not expecting it to pull like it does. 

Next purchase is definitey a downpiple so I can reflash it to stage 2.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

MKV06 said:


> How much does something like his cost to do? Steering wheel with airbag and install?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Install is free if you have a screw driver and T12 torque bit. I think from the dealer you would be around 1200 in parts, EBay you can find them around 500. I used car-part.com and started calling around. I got the steering wheel for 85 and airbag from LKQ for 190. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Install is free if you have a screw driver and T12 torque bit. I think from the dealer you would be around 1200 in parts, EBay you can find them around 500. I used car-part.com and started calling around. I got the steering wheel for 85 and airbag from LKQ for 190.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


85?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

HeyRobi said:


> Install is free if you have a screw driver and T12 torque bit. I think from the dealer you would be around 1200 in parts, EBay you can find them around 500. I used car-part.com and started calling around. I got the steering wheel for 85 and airbag from LKQ for 190.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Don't you have to program it with VagCom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

MKV06 said:


> Don't you have to program it with VagCom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, just a simple check box in the steering wheel module. Or is it changing a number? I can't remember. Super easy though. I want one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

MKV06 said:


> Don't you have to program it with VagCom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea as CJ stated yes just click a box in long coding under steering wheel 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

HeyRobi said:


> Install is free if you have a screw driver and T12 torque bit. I think from the dealer you would be around 1200 in parts, EBay you can find them around 500. I used car-part.com and started calling around. I got the steering wheel for 85 and airbag from LKQ for 190.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


85 What? DOLLARS? where?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

unctucker said:


> 85 What? DOLLARS? where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thats what im saying?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

pwilks52 said:


> Finally tuned it yesterday.
> 
> I have an APR stage 1&2 intake, but no downpipe yet. We went with a slightly aggressive stage 1 tune. REALLY wakes the car up, was not expecting it to pull like it does.
> 
> Next purchase is definitey a downpiple so I can reflash it to stage 2.


 
You'll like down pipe and stage 2.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

batkeeper said:


> You'll like down pipe and stage 2.


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Thats what im saying?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search the junkyards.. Use http://www.car-part.com/ look for steering column not just the wheel. You can also try LKQ that's where I got the airbag. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> That's crazy! Same thing happened when I first bought my 2006 GTI. Repairs were estimated at around 16 and then it was about the same as you, almost 22k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at it from the perspective of the body shop. If they CORRECTLY calculated the repairs cost, then it's totaled and they don't get the job. If they under bid the job, they get a job...all the while knowing the insurance company will pay out the added expenses for "unseen damages". Basically the body shop has the insurance company by the balls and your stuck with a car that should have been a total loss. I suggest you look up "diminished values" in your state. Basically, if law in your state, You can file a claim against the at-fault insured for the diminished value of your car; even though they may have fixed the car perfectly (almost never happens). The bottom line is the car is now worth signifiv=cantly less on trade-in or sale. You will have to hire an automotive appraiser to assess the loss in value. You have two-years from date of loss to initiate your claim via a law suite. Again, check your state laws. 
I'll be doing so in the near future as my nearly new CC was hit while parked to the tune of $5200 in damages on the left front corner. Hopefully there's enough of a claim for a K04...


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Picked up seat trim from the body shop and installed it!
> 
> Looks so dope❤❤❤
> 
> ...


Very nice Serge. That black looks spot on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

HeyRobi said:


> Search the junkyards.. Use http://www.car-part.com/ look for steering column not just the wheel. You can also try LKQ that's where I got the airbag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No salvage yard will sell a steering column with a flat bottom steering wheel for 85 dollars. Hell, you probably could not get the turn stick for that price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Very nice Serge. That black looks spot on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brotha! Now i need to take some interior pictures hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

unctucker said:


> No salvage yard will sell a steering column with a flat bottom steering wheel for 85 dollars. Hell, you probably could not get the turn stick for that price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really?


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

I think I nailed down my summer stance





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

eurosportluv said:


> I think I nailed down my summer stance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Atheos are beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

cj8 said:


> Those Atheos are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer: thanks man!


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Really?


Ouch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VirgoPHD said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding. I stand corrected.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

eurosportluv said:


> I think I nailed down my summer stance ..


hey man .. thats a very nice job! .. takes a while, eh - i'm still researching .. yours looks and flows really well, with perfect stance .. hows the ride? .. the wheels - are they polished? brushed? - blend so well, yet stand out with the color and chrome .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

unctucker said:


> No kidding. I stand corrected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Trust me I didn't believe it either till it showed up! I was waiting on an email saying he misquoted me. 

I know LKQ has them for that price also, But they were not willing to go check each one for paddle shifters. I also learned while searching for one you have to ask for the whole steering column and when you find the right steering wheel then ask them for just the steering wheel. The airbags are expensive. Mine was originally 260 but a wire was broken so I called and told them I would have to order a harness from VW for 70. So they offered to send another but I asked for just a refund of the difference and I just repaired it.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Ordered this up today from Germany... I will be first ever in the USA with a VW CC official (not aftermarket) OEM rear view entertainment system that pairs with my RNS-510 and dynaudio system very nicely











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Ordered this up today from Germany... I will be first ever in the USA with a VW CC official (not aftermarket) OEM rear view entertainment system that pairs with my RNS-510 and dynaudio system very nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice! Do you have the Dynaudio System?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Ordered this up today from Germany... I will be first ever in the USA with a VW CC official (not aftermarket) OEM rear view entertainment system that pairs with my RNS-510 and dynaudio system very nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sick as hell!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I ordered new Integrated Engineering intake  


it was time to get a new filter for CTS Turbo intake anyways lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Ordered this up today from Germany... I will be first ever in the USA with a VW CC official (not aftermarket) OEM rear view entertainment system that pairs with my RNS-510 and dynaudio system very nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be the second... How much and where can I get them. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> .. ordered new Integrated Engineering intake  ..


hey man .. right on, youre gonna like the upgraded manifold .. are you gonna do a proper carbon cleaning while at it? .. have you done carbon cleaning before/after k04 .. i'm mostly interested to see how the buildup is with k04 - more/less/same .. i've got my hpa mani sitting in the box prepped for install, just waiting to have time for a proper carbon cleaning .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. right on, youre gonna like the upgraded manifold .. are you gonna do a proper carbon cleaning while at it? .. have you done carbon cleaning before/after k04 .. i'm mostly interested to see how the buildup is with k04 - more/less/same .. i've got my hpa mani sitting in the box prepped for install, just waiting to have time for a proper carbon cleaning and making sure all seals are tight .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


I got air intake, not manifold man....

I love apr 3.1 file and not planning to spend 800 for manifold n 800 for UMtune to get 20whp. Not worth it at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Ordered this up today from Germany... I will be first ever in the USA with a VW CC official (not aftermarket) OEM rear view entertainment system that pairs with my RNS-510 and dynaudio system very nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked your style. OEM+ :thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> That's pretty nice! Do you have the Dynaudio System?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure do! I had it when I bought the car. Probably the BEST factory audio system I've ever had! Super clear, crisp, and great for DAS Dubbin' De House Music!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> I got air intake, not manifold man....


thats too bad ... its not just the hp that matters, eh .. a higher post-filter volume of colder air and better delivery to the ports makes a difference in how your engine performs when/where you need it (i.e. where the stock part has short comings and then some), specially when youve already spent the money for the other upgrades - take it to the limit bro .. good luck!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Sure do! I had it when I bought the car. Probably the BEST factory audio system I've ever had! Super clear, crisp, and great for DAS Dubbin' De House Music!


Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kbad said:


> thats too bad ... its not just the hp that matters, eh .. a higher post-filter volume of colder air and better delivery to the ports makes a difference in how your engine performs when/where you need it (i.e. where the stock part has short comings and then some), specially when youve already spent the money for the other upgrades - take it to the limit bro .. good luck!


I just dont want to get UM tune. If APR comes out w Mani n tune for it i will make a switch )


Put yours on, what you are waiting for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Ordered this up today from Germany... I will be first ever in the USA with a VW CC official (not aftermarket) OEM rear view entertainment system that pairs with my RNS-510 and dynaudio system very nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to activate or code for video in motion? Is it pnp?is it just screens o headrests too?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> I just dont want to get UM tune. If APR comes out w Mani n tune for it i will make a switch ) Put yours on, what you are waiting for?


cool .. yep, stuck with vendor schedule sux eh - theyre all competing and it depends what they have in their pipeline .. i was supposed to get the dsg tune at end of last year, but found out that some seals were leaking and i didnt want to deal with warranty issues and tune, so money went in that direction .. i'm waiting for time (and more money) - its my dd and it cant be down more than maybe a day - i want to redo the dealer joke of a jerk'n'squirt carbon cleaning and also make sure all my resealed seals are tight .. meanwhile keeping busy getting some bolt ons done that are taking up space in the garage and slowly pushing the cars performance - its on its way to a sleeper .. also, since my engine splash guard is practically toast, i've been fabricating my own aluminum one - about done with the prototype just need to complete test fitting and then prepare for production .. hoping to get the intake mani installed and dsg tune before crazy TX summer heat - hitting 80's here already, eh!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

adkmooserider said:


> Do you have to activate or code for video in motion? Is it pnp?is it just screens o headrests too?


There's a lot that has to be done. Multiple modules. VIM does not have to be activated, but mine is already. There is coding involved. It's a lot more than just screens and headrests. The headrest is a VW specific headrest with the brackets, swivel mounts, proprietary connectors, converters, a lot involved.

I'll write up some installation procedures when I receive it. There is also some re-pinning involved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> There's a lot that has to be done. Multiple modules. VIM does not have to be activated, but mine is already. There is coding involved. It's a lot more than just screens and headrests. The headrest is a VW specific headrest with the brackets, swivel mounts, proprietary connectors, converters, a lot involved.
> 
> I'll write up some installation procedures when I receive it. There is also some re-pinning involved.
> 
> ...


Do you pictures of your interior? I'd be curious to see it with the long list of OEM+ things you've done, especially the Exclusive trim stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Modded Euros did a sapphire blue wrap on a CC and it's breathtaking.
> 
> http://blog.moddedeuros.com/modded-euros-2010-volkswagen-cc-vinyl-wrap-project
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks


It looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I can't imagine the price?!? Would that cost more than a respray on a car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received n installed OEM footwells with Leds 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Received n installed OEM footwells with Leds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats lot of red Serge  .


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thats lot of red Serge  .


Lolz its purfect  I like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thats lot of red Serge  .


It looks like a Russian nuclear submarine! It looks amazing IMO, I used to have the same setup in my ex Jetta MKV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm getting the white ones in soon! Pretty excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks


The blog said it had several coats of something applied to it. Does that make it More Permanent? I can't quantify the cost of a wrap when it's not permanent and I keep my car a while.

But I love the results of so many wraps, i.e. iMod, Serge, yours! I really want a dark alpine green wrap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Volkswagen Rack, Thule Bike Carrier


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

When do they come on? Always on, with the interior lights (open door), or are they switchable?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

In my MKV they dimmed out with the interior lights; while in my MKVI they stayed on all the time the exterior lights were on, I could dim them via the FIS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

While I have my winter wheels on decided to test out this look on my Mallorys. I dig it.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Let's see if you can tell what's changed


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Green strip?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

sellinagolf said:


> While I have my winter wheels on decided to test out this look on my Mallorys. I dig it.


Is that Plastidip?


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

MKV06 said:


> Green strip?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said :thumbup:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

specialagentperry said:


> Is that Plastidip?




Yes.


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Gotcha I think the Mallory is the best looking oem wheel by far

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Did you use any metallizers or glossifiers over your base color?? I really like the way the finish came out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

First engine mod! 
















Still working on Fitment, two problem children on the front sides: 
(Right)








(left)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

cj8 said:


> sellinagolf said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use any metallizers or glossifiers over your base color?? I really like the way the finish came out.
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> First engine mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not Engine mod lol Thats engine-bay dress up mod. 


U should have gotten intake or something, that actually improves your to your car bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> This is not Engine mod lol Thats engine-bay dress up mod.
> 
> 
> U should have gotten intake or something, that actually improves your to your car bro.
> ...




Saying what everyone is thinking.


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> This is not Engine mod lol Thats engine-bay dress up mod.
> 
> 
> U should have gotten intake or something, that actually improves your to your car bro.
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol intake is next, I caught the sale on this. Y'all are grouchy this morning. Nobody said performance mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

MKV06 said:


> Green strip?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ended quickly


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> Saying what everyone is thinking.


Hhaha  as always! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Let's see if you can tell what's changed ..





MKV06 said:


> Green strip?!





VRBehavior said:


> That ended quickly


wait, wait, wait ... green strip*s* ... night vision strips?? ..


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Carista came in today so finally cleared my airbag fault and customized some settings 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> wait, wait, wait ... green strip*s* ... night vision strips?? ..


Just green signals


----------



## YANG (Mar 2, 2016)

*exhaust*

anyone knows the exhaust for 2013 VW CC 3.6L V6?


----------



## YANG (Mar 2, 2016)

Is that one could use on 2013 VW CC?


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Did KESSY mod and I do like it!
(In my country, there is no keesy option)

https://vimeo.com/157908521

Key distance become long as well 
(Sotck distance was very short)

https://vimeo.com/157908645


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

cabalero said:


> Did KESSY mod and I do like it!
> (In my country, there is no keesy option)
> 
> https://vimeo.com/157908521
> ...


Are you referring to the engine Start/stop feature?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cabalero said:


> Did KESSY mod and I do like it!
> (In my country, there is no keesy option)
> 
> https://vimeo.com/157908521
> ...


Great job man! Did you have to buy a lot of hardware and perform a lot of tweaks via VAG COM or was it kind of easy? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> Are you referring to the engine Start/stop feature?


Sorry I didn't mod myself so I cannot explain exactly but as I know all works uses and follows original parts and method. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

BETOGLI said:


> Great job man! Did you have to buy a lot of hardware and perform a lot of tweaks via VAG COM or was it kind of easy? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is very huge works. 

Need touch bases door handles, remote sensors, button start system module, key registration and etc, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

my hood release lever snapped by the footwell. the little plastic tab that hooked to the lever.. snapped off the lever... to the dealer i go cause ECS doesnt carry that.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

sellinagolf said:


>


LoL

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cabalero said:


> Yes it is very huge works.
> 
> Need touch bases door handles, remote sensors, button start system module, key registration and etc,
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

So i was in a ctsv last night in kemah (south of houston) when this clearly unstock cc tried to race, i won at 135 lol but is this anybody here or anyone know him 

Ps sorry for the crappy night time quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> So i was in a ctsv last night in kemah (south of houston) when this clearly unstock cc tried to race, i won at 135 lol but is this anybody here or anyone know him
> 
> Ps sorry for the crappy night time quality
> 
> ...


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it appears to have a apr stage III badge but i cant tell lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

Nethers said:


> First engine mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man! I've been wanting to get this. Will have to do it soon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> But it appears to have a apr stage III badge but i cant tell lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

vwaddict34 said:


> Carista came in today so finally cleared my airbag fault and customized some settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered one myself! I'm looking forward to customizing some settings. Have you had any issues?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> Just ordered one myself! I'm looking forward to customizing some settings. Have you had any issues?


Ive had mine, no problems.

Protip, put the key in the ignition but dont start the car to change settings. Youre able to change some with the car on, but others cannot lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> Ive had mine, no problems.
> 
> Protip, put the key in the ignition but dont start the car to change settings. Youre able to change some with the car on, but others cannot lol
> 
> ...


Ok awesome! Thanks. When I'm done changing settings do I unplug the dongle first or take the key out of the ignition first?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> Ok awesome! Thanks. When I'm done changing settings do I unplug the dongle first or take the key out of the ignition first?


It doesnt matter. Bc once you go to change a setting it makes you press save to save your newly changed setting. Most take effect immediately like parking sensor beep tones and windows up/down with key fob, others like turning off orange signal in headlights and making fogs as drls, take place on the next ignition start up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

raleigharner said:


> Just ordered one myself! I'm looking forward to customizing some settings. Have you had any issues?


No problems at all. It's retard proof. You'll be fine. Had my car set up completely the way I wanted it within 10 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cabalero said:


> Yes it is very huge works.
> 
> Need touch bases door handles, remote sensors, button start system module, key registration and etc,
> 
> ...


Talk about a "helluvah" lot of work. Goods on you man! And I don't blame you for having someone else do this. Non-Kessy to Kessy requires a completely new IMMO/CCM not to mention adaptation to the ELV and engine. In addition to the handles, multiple sensors and new attennas that have to be installed. 

I saw in your video that the key ignition is still there. Does that also work independently or is that now disabled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

vwaddict34 said:


> No problems at all. It's retard proof. You'll be fine. Had my car set up completely the way I wanted it within 10 mins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cbritt said:


> It doesnt matter. Bc once you go to change a setting it makes you press save to save your newly changed setting. Most take effect immediately like parking sensor beep tones and windows up/down with key fob, others like turning off orange signal in headlights and making fogs as drls, take place on the next ignition start up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks guys. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put new headlights in, Cleaned, and took to the indoor show 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice serge, i like the retrofit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> Nice serge, i like the retrofit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Put new headlights in, Cleaned, and took to the indoor show


Nice, but why didn't you black out the inner (chrome) housing?


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice, but why didn't you black out the inner (chrome) housing?


That is one beautiful ride


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice, but why didn't you black out the inner (chrome) housing?


Cz i dont like it black bro, plus whats the point of getting euro lights and painting housing black?... I could have painted US Ones..

i might tint them or mabe leave this way, cz it will flow nice w next wrap!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Cz i dont like it black bro, plus whats the point of getting euro lights and painting housing black?... I could have painted US Ones..
> 
> i might tint them or mabe leave this way, cz it will flow nice w next wrap!
> 
> ...


WE WANNA KNOW THE WRAPPPPPPPPPP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> WE WANNA KNOW THE WRAPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely Satin Red base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

Got DSG paddles retrofitted 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Most likely Satin Red base
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just satin red? Nothing else? I know youll do something unique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Just satin red? Nothing else? I know youll do something unique
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We shall see


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> We shall see


What you wrapping this time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nethers said:


> What you wrapping this time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whole car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Whole car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no no no, Serge that is my favorite wrap. Don't do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> No no no no, Serge that is my favorite wrap. Don't do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lmao... itsnt like u are going to do it


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> lmao... itsnt like u are going to do it


Dang, well best of luck with new wrap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Dang, well best of luck with new wrap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, thnx. We shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Nethers said:


> No no no no, Serge that is my favorite wrap. Don't do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that is a sweet CC


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Haha, thnx. We shall see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow very expected new wrap!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cabalero said:


> Wow very expected new wrap!


Hope its going to happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Trunk Easy Open feature done with KESSY together 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2rKUou_TIE


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Cz i dont like it black bro, plus whats the point of getting euro lights and painting housing black?... I could have painted US Ones..
> 
> i might tint them or mabe leave this way, cz it will flow nice w next wrap!


They're sharp, but everything on the front is black/dark (themed) and they stick out because they're bright/chrome.
That's all

Wanna see the wrap job though


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> They're sharp, but everything on the front is black/dark (themed) and they stick out because they're bright/chrome.
> That's all
> 
> Wanna see the wrap job though


I will get them tinted w LaminX. Gonna flow better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Did automatic trunk 

It works well with remote open/close, driver trunk button open/close, rear emblem open, trunk easy open 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQX9sBmBgnA


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

cabalero said:


> Did automatic trunk
> 
> It works well with remote open/close, driver trunk button open/close, rear emblem open, trunk easy open


I need this in my life.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cabalero said:


> Did automatic trunk
> 
> It works well with remote open/close, driver trunk button open/close, rear emblem open, trunk easy open
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQX9sBmBgnA


Trunk close is sick!!!  whats needed for a retrofit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Trunk close is sick!!!  whats needed for a retrofit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tell you right away you need KESSY for the hands free (foot) opening. I would imagine the power open/close could be installed independently of that, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put IE intake instead of CTS Turbo. Install was a breeze. Cant wait to drive it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cj8 said:


> I can tell you right away you need KESSY for the hands free (foot) opening. I would imagine the power open/close could be installed independently of that, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No KESSY here bro  looks cool thou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Trunk close is sick!!!  whats needed for a retrofit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In my country, S.Korea, there is automatic trunk package supplying sereval cars including cc.

And Automobile repair shop offer auto trunk mods with the package.

so, I have no idea about detail configure, sorry 


Below is repair shop blog post but it's written as Korean 

http://blog.naver.com/jyn4040/220017461915


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

cj8 said:


> I can tell you right away you need KESSY for the hands free (foot) opening. I would imagine the power open/close could be installed independently of that, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes hands free(foot) opening, Trunk Easy Open, needs KESSY but other open/close don't need KESSY. 
As you say, It's independent power open/close feature


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

I want this in my Car to... I already have the kessy option in my car..
So can you tell us how you made this possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

cabalero said:


> Did automatic trunk
> 
> It works well with remote open/close, driver trunk button open/close, rear emblem open, trunk easy open
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQX9sBmBgnA


What kind of trunk spoiler is that?


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

raleigharner said:


> What kind of trunk spoiler is that?


It's irmscher spoiler  

please refer below pics






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

hudeck said:


> I want this in my Car to... I already have the kessy option in my car..
> So can you tell us how you made this possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, repair shop work for this so i don't know detail (


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Put IE intake instead of CTS Turbo. Install was a breeze. Cant wait to drive it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such an awesome looking car


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> .. Put IE intake instead of CTS Turbo. Install was a breeze. Cant wait to drive it! ..


lookin good brother .. enjoy the ride!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks kbad and agentperry )))



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Miro 112 (matte black) 19x9.5 +40. We shall see how this works out! Pumped.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

cabalero said:


> It's irmscher spoiler
> 
> please refer below pics
> 
> ...


Sorry but it cant be an Irmscher spoiler..... they are a Vauxhall/Opel tuning/bodykit company..... they dont make VW parts


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

robjettauk said:


> Sorry but it cant be an Irmscher spoiler..... they are a Vauxhall/Opel tuning/bodykit company..... they dont make VW parts


Yes they did 

http://www.gute-fahrt.de/tests/tuning/auf-zu-neuen-ufern/a5515.html










spoiler trunk line is totally same between 1st & 2nd gen. CC (diffuser line is different)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

cabalero said:


> Yes they did
> 
> http://www.gute-fahrt.de/tests/tuning/auf-zu-neuen-ufern/a5515.html
> 
> ...


I stand corrected....


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Got rear ended last Friday night while at a red light.









































And on Monday I received my Eonon Android head unit, which I promptly installed. Too bad the car is away at the body shop and I can't play with it.


















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

That is a bummer. Glad you are ok! Perhaps you should ask the repair shop to put in the later model tails as it looks like all the parts would need to be replaced due to damage anyhow. I know it is not as simple as putting in new taillights but it would be nice to have all the parts in place and go from there with VCDS coding.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Where you using auto hold when you got hit?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cabalero said:


> Did automatic trunk
> 
> It works well with remote open/close, driver trunk button open/close, rear emblem open, trunk easy open
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQX9sBmBgnA


Pretty awesome mod man, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah I was actually thinking to get them to do the updated rear end. All of the parts that need to be replaced are involved anyway. I need to get them to install a rear camera that came with the Eonon head unit anyway while they're back there. Once the estimate is done I'll see what the options are. May be tricky to do since it's an I surance job though. 

No auto hold. I rarely use it. Only in extreme hill-stop cases when some jerk is riding my ass.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Robotninja636 said:


> Got rear ended last Friday night while at a red light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to love the unit. Root it and install viper4android to fix the Audio quality. Nova launcher is fantastic as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Gathering some parts in. So far I have OE LED footwell, OE LED license plate, puddle lights/projectors (also LED?), OE euro alarm siren, and a bunch of spare door clips just in case. Just waiting on RVC! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Does the OE euro alarm sound different?

AJ



cj8 said:


> Gathering some parts in. So far I have OE LED footwell, OE LED license plate, puddle lights/projectors (also LED?), OE euro alarm siren, and a bunch of spare door clips just in case. Just waiting on RVC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Very!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Robotninja636 said:


> Yeah I was actually thinking to get them to do the updated rear end. All of the parts that need to be replaced are involved anyway. I need to get them to install a rear camera that came with the Eonon head unit anyway while they're back there. Once the estimate is done I'll see what the options are. May be tricky to do since it's an I surance job though.
> 
> No auto hold. I rarely use it. Only in extreme hill-stop cases when some jerk is riding my ass.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hope everything gets solved in the best way possible. If you can't get the new rear end, IMO you should get the R-Line's tailights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Went ahead and installed one of the LED plate lights. Waiting until night fall to take a side by side and install the other. My originals were painted over, but still dimly lit the plate. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooh. Much better. My oldest daughter says my alarm chirp is a duck in a bag. LOL.

AJ




cj8 said:


> Very!!!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

mcseforsale said:


> ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooh. Much better. My oldest daughter says my alarm chirp is a duck in a bag. LOL.
> 
> AJ


That's pretty much what it sounds like! Install is somewhat complicated, but it will be worth it I think. Just like the Euro cup holder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I have some research to do. Came across some things for voltage in retrofitting the LED number plate lights saying there's a bulb out error. Discovered you can disable cold diagnostics on the lights and all is well, but it turns out that's not true. It works with one original and one LED, but not both LED. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

That's odd, what units do the 2013's use? 

Sent from my S7 using fingers


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Probably the same. Apparently you can recode the voltage using VCDS and I'm looking into that now. Part number is 35D 943 021 A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mcseforsale said:


> Does the OE euro alarm sound different?
> 
> AJ


Euro sound is pita to install and itsnt very loud... I put one off BMW and love it. Easy as hell install


Check it out: https://instagram.com/p/uQqzLqlOME/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put summers ON 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Do like The wheels and tires man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like The wheels and tires man! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx Beto ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks awesome


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Thnx Beto ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you customized your wheels or did they came out with the white lettering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Did you customized your wheels or did they came out with the white lettering?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tire stickers if im not mistaken, right serge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> Tire stickers if im not mistaken, right serge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pleasure, theyre not too expensive, come in all sizes and stuff, and they last a lonnggg time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> My pleasure, theyre not too expensive, come in all sizes and stuff, and they last a lonnggg time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> Did you customized your wheels or did they came out with the white lettering? ...


ditto Cbritt .. all kinds of tire stickers here .. tredwear makes raised white letters .. good luck!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> My pleasure, theyre not too expensive, come in all sizes and stuff, and they last a lonnggg time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are tire stickers made out of thick rubber. They run for 120+ so not sure if thats cheap
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> They are tire stickers made out of thick rubber. They run for 120+ so not sure if thats cheap
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great man! They look fantastic! The only performance wheels (out of the slicks) with colored lettering are the Pirelli P-Zero with red lettering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Put in my intake, coilpacks, clear markers, laminx fogs, LED plate lights and seat buttons. Busy weekend.

































Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tell me more about your LED lights. Resistors built in? OE parts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Resistors built in. Really nice bulbs actually.

DAautokey Dual LED bulbs. $30 for the set.

The pics make them look super bright but they look OEM. Perfect in my opinion. Not crazy "look at me" bright like a lot of aftermarket bulbs.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dang. I'm trying to get the security code for my CECM to reprogram the voltage. The OE LED come on for about two seconds when the car starts and then bulb out and they shut down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

You trying to use the OEM plate LEDs on sub 2013 car? Why not just go aftermarket?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> You trying to use the OEM plate LEDs on sub 2013 car? Why not just go aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yeah it's an 09 Luxury. And price, mostly. I was ordering some things on aliexpress and I saw them for like $19/set I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

O OK. Yea it's pretty ridiculous that I spent $30 on 2 tiny LEds but the warranty and support from DAautokey is pretty good. The bulbs were also really nice quality can bus with beefy heatsinks.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll probably go there for my interior kit when I get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

cj8 said:


> Yeah it's an 09 Luxury. And price, mostly. I was ordering some things on aliexpress and I saw them for like $19/set I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy aftermarket resistors that plug inline with the oem led's for no bulb out error and no need for vcds tweaks. I have some for my '11 gti and they work fine. They get pretty darn hot, but they don't melt anything.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> I'll probably go there for my interior kit when I get one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deautokey all the way cj! They have great products and customer service is excellent!








^stock^








i dont have a good of the after license plate light but its bright, not overly bright, but bright. You can see the brightness from the front in this pic lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Trying to avoid resistors if possible, but not completely against the idea. Honestly I figured if I disabled the cold diagnostic of the bulbs I wouldn't have any issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Well finally did the DSG fluid change today. Pretty simple. Hardest part was getting tranny below 35c. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Ordered my coils and plugs from ECS this AM. I've had a P0303 for nearly 2 weeks and I'm at 63K miles. Figure I'll do the red coils and NGK iridium package and then plan for carbon cleaning later in the spring.

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/ES2539447/

AJ


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Carbon cleaning is lots of fun, let me tell you! Took me nearly 12 hours for some reason but I do notice a huge difference in turbo response and acceleration. Not sure about economy because my driving since then hasn't been typical for me (highway trips and whatnot). Idle is smoother as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just installed my LED footwell lights. The passenger rear was a PITA to get pushed in the frame but the driver rear slid in like butter. Worst part of all was repinning the harness that came with the lights because they were all tangled and criss crossed. Waiting until nightfall to enable in MFA and test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Just installed my LED footwell lights. The passenger rear was a PITA to get pushed in the frame but the driver rear slid in like butter. Worst part of all was repinning the harness that came with the lights because they were all tangled and criss crossed. Waiting until nightfall to enable in MFA and test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics? Also wanted to do with red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Pics? Also wanted to do with red
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will definitely post after they're enabled and visible. It's bright and sunny here today in Florida. 86F with a heat index of 1,000,005F. Or so it seems when you're moving the seats around in a CC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Some shots of the actual housing things installed. Definitely should have wrapped the wires but I guess I wasn't as prepared as I thought 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Some shots of the actual housing things installed. Definitely should have wrapped the wires but I guess I wasn't as prepared as I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No cutting? No nothing? Is there already a spot for it? Ive never actually looked lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

The holes in the seat frames are filled with foam. Just press the foam back and push the housing in. The front ones have plastic retainers in the under panels and they just pop out, clearing a space for the light! eace:


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

cj8 said:


> Carbon cleaning is lots of fun, let me tell you! Took me nearly 12 hours for some reason but I do notice a huge difference in turbo response and acceleration. Not sure about economy because my driving since then hasn't been typical for me (highway trips and whatnot). Idle is smoother as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What mileage did your car have when you had to carry out the clean? 

Sent from my S7 using fingers


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

robjettauk said:


> What mileage did your car have when you had to carry out the clean?
> 
> Sent from my S7 using fingers


78k. Intake was replaced by PO at 49k and I don't think they had the clean done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Cool, I think I should of sold my cc by then. I'm only on 33. 😆

Sent from my S7 using fingers


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's what mine looked like at 90k









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Came out to turn my footwell lights on and found a lovely surprise from what I can only assume is Mother Nature. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I got them enabled and everything. A little strange, though. I get the option in MFA but the lights only come on when you open a door or unlock the car. Can't get a good picture of the fronts because the brightness control in the MFA isn't working either. Really confused about all this. 










EDIT: they do fade out quite nicely after the door is shut and they work independent from the overhead lighting. I thought they worked *with* those lights? For example if overhead is switched off, so are footwell and so on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Chatchie said:


> Here's what mine looked like at 90k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now... It's making me stress haha. I'm at 47k w/ KO4 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

From what I understand and a few performance mechanics I know share the same view if you butter a direct injection engine you will suffer this dreaded carbon build up but if you drive the car like you have someone where to go aka the Italian tuneup then you can minimize the build up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> Here's what mine looked like at 90k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What oil do you use and how often do you change it?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Updated my side trim*

Wrapped the trim around the windows and chrome door trim with black chrome.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

When I first got the car, it stalled a couple of times (at 57K), got one CEL with multi random misfires. But, I drive like a teenager...even if I'm just cruising, I don't shift below 4K (it's a 6MT) in any gear since I like having it in the powerband. I drive all city and back roads, so lots of pulling 2nd gear from lights, etc. The car has run better and better as I drive it and no more random misfires.

I do have a misfire which has settled solely on cyl 3 and I have red coils and NGK plugs on the way. Hopefully, that will cure the P0303. My best friends dad has a shop specializing in Porsche, Audi, Merc, etc and he works primarily on Porsche Club member cars. He'll start a car, let it idle until the oil pressure comes up and takes it up and down the highway, redlining every gear. He's been doing that for over 40 years and swears with the new synth oils, it makes no difference if the car is up to temp. But, he says that cars driven by little old ladies are his bread and butter cuz they're never allowed to "breath" as he puts it.

YMMV.

AJ




VirgoPHD said:


> From what I understand and a few performance mechanics I know share the same view if you butter a direct injection engine you will suffer this dreaded carbon build up but if you drive the car like you have someone where to go aka the Italian tuneup then you can minimize the build up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Wrapped the trim around the windows and chrome door trim with black chrome.


Please post a pic, I would like to see how this turned out.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

huzrddy said:


> Please post a pic, I would like to see how this turned out.


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cbritt said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will take some today


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put summers on, installed LaminX, fixed some parts of the wrap that were peeling and added VW Scull for fun 


















Before:










After LaminX "Tint":








Still needs time to cure but its the dopest color of the tint IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks amazing man, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Where did you actually locate the skull? Trying to figure it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess it must be in the hood just over the Driver's side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Where did you actually locate the skull? Trying to figure it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zero attention to detail?)) u can see part of the headlight in the picture!!!! Its on the edge of the hood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> I guess it must be in the hood just over the Driver's side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BETO is the man!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Added the Stage 1&2 APR intake today as well as Magnaflow catback single exhaust. May need to purchase the Magnaflow resonator, louder than I thought it would be.
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Is that the magnaflow catback or just muffler. The full catback sounds perfect.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> BETO is the man!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Is that the magnaflow catback or just muffler. The full catback sounds perfect.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Full Catback.... maybe I should not have said to loud.
How does drone sound? Or maybe just takes some getting used to. The only thing I ever put an exhaust on other than this was true duals on my 2003 Durango, but I knew what to expect from that.

Just talked to the installer, it came with the Magnaflow resonator. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I personally don't own one but my buddy has the magnaflow and I think it sounds great. Not overly loud and very deep. I didn't notice drone but haven't been on the highway with him.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

So I'm only posting this to help another newbee in a hurry. 

Changed my oil for the first time today. Love the easiness. I did not think to look in the oil filter box for the rubber gasket since normally they are already attached to the filter. So umm you can guess what happened after I started it. 1 quart of oil later, I found the gasket. You live and learn ☺ 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

huzrddy said:


> Please post a pic, I would like to see how this turned out.











Before

















After


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some shots farther away from the car, very hard to tell that close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> Get some shots farther away from the car, very hard to tell that close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 and I love the look of the polished Interlagos! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> +1 and I love the look of the polished Interlagos! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




































The grill and rear bumper trim has not been wrapped yet


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The grill and rear bumper trim has not been wrapped yet


Ir looks amazing and the Lamin-X on the headlights look pretty good as well! The daylight LED on the foolish to grills; the MKI front with the MKII rear end matches pretty nice :thumbup: :thumbup:

Your car looks pretty nice and clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Finally got around to hardwiring my escort redline and started wrapping the trim in the interior. I will be going all the way down with gloss black, just didn't have time to finish. So far I love the new look, looks much more luxurious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed Piano Black door trim and brushed aluminum door handle rings!

Before:








After:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Gloss black vinyl is the new basic bitch ugg boot. Discuss. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

(quietly returns gloss black vinyl)


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Installed Piano Black door trim and brushed aluminum door handle rings!


Where did you get the door rings from? I saw pictures of them and was wondering where they came from. I want a set.



flipflp said:


> Gloss black vinyl is the new basic bitch ugg boot. Discuss. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (quietly returns gloss black vinyl)


Honestly, I prefer the brushed aluminum look to the gloss black look. But apparently I'm one of the few who does. :wave:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Added true carbon fiber mirror caps and Laminex yellow tint for the fogs.
I have got to get rid of the amber turns now.
I also blacked out the lower part of the Rline front bumper.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Ir looks amazing and the Lamin-X on the headlights look pretty good as well! The daylight LED on the foolish to grills; the MKI front with the MKII rear end matches pretty nice :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your car looks pretty nice and clean!
> 
> ...



I want to know how you did the facelift taillight conversion because I want to do it to.

Please help.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

hudeck said:


> I want to know how you did the facelift taillight conversion because I want to do it to.
> 
> Please help..
> 
> ...


This is where we've been putting the information on the swap. If you have questions we will be happy to help.:thumbup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5707276-2013-tail-light-rear-end-swap


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Gloss black vinyl is the new basic bitch ugg boot. Discuss. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (quietly returns gloss black vinyl)


I think you're confusing it with carbon fiber vinyl lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Cbritt said:


> Get some shots farther away from the car, very hard to tell that close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very nice. Did you have to remove the trim to wrap it?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

huzrddy said:


> That looks very nice. Did you have to remove the trim to wrap it?


No, I left it on and used a heat gun to conform it around the trim and used a small trim tool to tuck it around the edges


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No, I left it on and used a heat gun to conform it around the trim and used a small trim tool to tuck it around the edges


Nice work! It was greatly performed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice work! It was greatly performed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks extremely nice Two thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The grill and rear bumper trim has not been wrapped yet


what are you able to do about the gap under the taillights?

is that only solved by using the face lift bumper?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Sadly to say yes... You have to change the bumper to... Otherwise you have to fill in the gap and you always notice it because it isn't original


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Super excited about this add on. Took only a couple hours.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/155919015


So I just got mine in the mail!!! Do you happen to have a clear diagram for everything? The instructions are all in foreign :vampire:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> what are you able to do about the gap under the taillights?
> 
> is that only solved by using the face lift bumper?


Yes, you have to change the whole bumper. I already bought all the parts for the bumper swap. I'm getting the face lifted bumper painted next week. So finally I can finish this project.✌


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

flipflp said:


> Gloss black vinyl is the new basic bitch ugg boot. Discuss. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (quietly returns gloss black vinyl)


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: best **** i read all day


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, you have to change the whole bumper. I already bought all the parts for the bumper swap. I'm getting the face lifted bumper painted next week. So finally I can finish this project.


Did you only buy the bumper and the light or other parts as well.

Can you give me a parts list.

If want to do this I want to have everything at hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Added the 034 Street Density Engine and Trans mounts. 108K miles mostly K04 and BT put a lot of stress on the mounts. Stock trans mount def needed changed. I was worried about the vibes having done mounts before. These are literally vibe free (DSG here) and the car feels much more planted. Should have done this mod long ago.

Also added a savage engineering oil pan. Mango and anyone rocking the low life should definitely pick this up. Sturdiest option out there considering no on wants to make a CC skid plate. Plus steel is steel.

Other than some random coolant line leaks I fixed thats all I got.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I rarely scrape, only twice. But I'm definitely thinking about a simple skid plate. :laugh:

Thinking of stealing a stop sign :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL Mango!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Doesn't the MKV/MKVI skid plates fits the CC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Doesn't the MKV/MKVI skid plates fits the CC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, i believe they fit too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

I FINALLY DID IT STR8 3" of the DP and I can't front car rides way smoother less jerk when I Mash the peddle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

stage 2 flash tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aTm papi (Apr 10, 2013)

Alignment and inspection! 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> stage 2 flash tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who'd you decide to go with? I'm still on the fence but leaning Unitronic?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

hudeck said:


> Did you only buy the bumper and the light or other parts as well.
> 
> Can you give me a parts list.
> 
> ...


I will put the parts list on the Swap Thread; but yes there are other part you will need to get.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5707276-2013-tail-light-rear-end-swap


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Cbritt said:


> +1, i believe they fit too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Who'd you decide to go with? I'm still on the fence but leaning Unitronic?


Funny thing I am still on the fence but my I'm down to two Etuner or Unitronic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VirgoPHD said:


> Funny thing I am still on the fence but my I'm down to two Etuner or Unitronic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had Unitronic in two of my cars and they're amazing.

I had an APR Stage III in my ex VW MKV and it was amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

But I see more of the Euros in Europe running either Etuners or Unitronic. But it will be settled by tomorrow afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Gloss black vinyl is the new basic bitch ugg boot. Discuss. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (quietly returns gloss black vinyl)


Itsnt vinyl thou, i got trim parts from Germany..

If u want i can sell you my stock ones n u do vinyl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Yesterday was the Spring-time Sagitta sealing event!

Sorry... forum doesn't let me embed smugmug vids...

Video


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

But I see more of the Euros in Europe running either Etuners or Unitronic. But it will be settled by tomorrow afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

cj8 said:


> So I just got mine in the mail!!! Do you happen to have a clear diagram for everything? The instructions are all in foreign :vampire:


Unfornutley my small brain can only hold so much info and sadly, that job is a distant memory. I used a translator app on my phone that you can take a picture of the instructions and it will translate it. Just Google that. I know I tapped I to the reverse signal from the reverse lights in the trunk just use a test light or multimeter to find the 12v off the light. I did not use the red wire with the black box on it. Not sure what it was for but I guess it's not needed. I got 12v for the rgb converter out of the fuse box and just grounded to a screw. I did not remove seats or panels in car I just tucked under everything. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

VirgoPHD said:


> But I see more of the Euros in Europe running either Etuners or Unitronic. But it will be settled by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unitronic 100%. I'm still surprised why people consider anything else. All experiences point to Uni being the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VirgoPHD said:


> But I see more of the Euros in Europe running either Etuners or Unitronic. But it will be settled by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that REVO is also used a lot in Europe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Unitronic 100%. I'm still surprised why people consider anything else. All experiences point to Uni being the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with Unitronics the support is there when I need it. The drive is hella smooth, maybe because I'm running a 3 inch and no muffler. Speaking of which I have stock parts for sale 
PM me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Mkvi GTI downpipe into a cbfa CC. Needs a few small modifications but fit was perfect. Total cost $177. Check engine light still hasn't come on tho.....









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Chatchie said:


> Mkvi GTI downpipe into a cbfa CC. Needs a few small modifications but fit was perfect. Total cost $177. Check engine light still hasn't come on tho.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si the GTI's downpipe bigger in diameter than the come of the CC? If so it's good to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

The downpipe is 3" tapered down to 60mm to fit the OEM exhaust.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Installed R8 coils and NGK iridium plugs from ECS Tuning. Hoping the P0303 will go away. Loving the Torque (Lite) app and ELM bluetooth adapter. I only wish Carista would work with my generic one.

Tell you what, it's a pleasure working on this motor compared to my ATQ B5.5. 

AJ


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Chatchie said:


> The downpipe is 3" tapered down to 60mm to fit the OEM exhaust.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

mcseforsale said:


> Installed R8 coils and NGK iridium plugs from ECS Tuning. Hoping the P0303 will go away. Loving the Torque (Lite) app and ELM bluetooth adapter. I only wish Carista would work with my generic one.
> 
> Tell you what, it's a pleasure working on this motor compared to my ATQ B5.5.
> 
> AJ


Carista works with generic wifi obd 2 adapters, just not Bluetooth (at least with iOS)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmm. Payday was going to get a new hood lift strut...might have to sneak in the wifi adapter, too. 

AJ




Nethers said:


> Carista works with generic wifi obd 2 adapters, just not Bluetooth (at least with iOS)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

S WORD said:


> .. anyone rocking the low life should definitely pick this up. Sturdiest option out there considering no on wants to make a CC skid plate ...





mango_springroll said:


> ... definitely thinking about a simple skid plate ..





BETOGLI said:


> Doesn't the MKV/MKVI skid plates fits the CC? ..


hey man .. enjoy the new hardware, 034 and Savage gear is serious stuff - stock factory parts do need some stiffening/upgrading/reinforcing with the higher expectations of big turbo in there .. stock factory parts for the cc arent particularly spec'd for most of the extensive mods out there .. dang, they barely hold up under stock conditions and 'normal everyday' use, eh .. if you havent yet, ditch the stock front subframe stretch single-use bolts and replace them with the better performance oriented audi ones or a few hundred for the tyolsport bushing kit .. the stock engine shield is useless .. ecs has an aluminum street shield kit for the cc .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok so here's a quick update Saturday I got my stage 2 UNI flash. Yesterday she felt smoother and I noticed my PSI peaked at 18.5, but today OMG as its like the tune is learning my driving style cause it's like a whole new car. Gears feel longer and with more response and power top end. I have a 6MT. Just need to change my plugs and get a better straight pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Fitted flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifts










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone here doing the tensioner upgrade before performance mods and tunes? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope....

But i want to do it this summer, just in case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Anyone here doing the tensioner upgrade before performance mods and tunes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Got mine done after my mods, but you should get on it ASAP.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

That's what I'm scheduled for. I just think it's a no brainer to get it done before spending lots of $$$ on mods.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> Got mine done after my mods, but you should get on it ASAP.


Did you have the dealer doit or regular mechanic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

VirgoPHD said:


> Did you have the dealer doit or regular mechanic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend works at the dealership and did it on the side along with the water pump and carbon cleaning.


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Nuff said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

unctucker said:


> Anyone here doing the tensioner upgrade before performance mods and tunes? ...


hey man .. you should really do it before it blows on you, eh .. if you stress it with an agressive tune, it may cause it to fail sooner .. i had my tensioner upgraded while they were resealing my upper/lower timing covers and cylinder ladder seal ... mine was the troubled version, but it was still all intact, no more worries though .. although i am lightly modded, but not tuned yet, they did warn/threaten me that they can void the warranty if i am tuned - all because i insisted at how incompetent one of their techs was and wanted to make sure that the same idiot didnt work on my car anymore! .. rms is next on my list, gonna use the iabed rms flange to make sure the rms never blows out on me .. good luck!



VirgoPHD said:


> Did you have the dealer doit or regular mechanic ...


hey man .. i had the dealer do it while i'm still under extended warranty - they owed me for the snafu with the carbon cleaning, so they gave me a discount - more for my peace of mind when/if i have to point fingers for a blown engine ... i checked with a few indies and they were anywhere from four to six bills less, which pretty much came out to what i paid at the dealer with my discount .. good luck!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

After the inch of snow we got last night and it being 50* this am and all the snow having melted, I'm assuming the winter is over. So I cleaned the hell out of my car and put on my freshly dipped wheels.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

sellinagolf said:


> After the inch of snow we got last night and it being 50* this am and all the snow having melted, I'm assuming the winter is over. So I cleaned the hell out of my car and put on my freshly dipped wheels.


Damn.....Copper looks good with black. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Devilz said:


> Fitted flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks pretty nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Nethers said:


> Carista works with generic wifi obd 2 adapters, just not Bluetooth (at least with iOS)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Torque Pro is well worth the money. I bought it a few years ago when it was like $5. It has paid for itself many times over. I love the data logging and GPS features plus the usual scanning/clearing trouble codes. I have helped many people avoid a trip to the dealer with just that little app and a $10 bluetooth OBD dongle.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

huzrddy said:


> Torque Pro is well worth the money. I bought it a few years ago when it was like $5. It has paid for itself many times over. I love the data logging and GPS features plus the usual scanning/clearing trouble codes. I have helped many people avoid a trip to the dealer with just that little app and a $10 bluetooth OBD dongle.


Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Just got R-Line tail lights installed. It's very easy to replace them... only three bolts (on each piece). But it does make it a lot easier if you remove the trunk liner for the inner middle pieces. 

This is one of those upgrades that only the owner can appreciate. Just sitting there on the road, nobody can tell they're darker than the stock CC tails. Maybe if it was sitting right next to another stock CC... but for the most part, there's only a very subtle difference. But I like'm!

LEDs are next.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks pretty nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mute button activates voice commanc, what settings I need to do via VCDS to mute the sound with it?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I believe you go into Navigation/Radio and doable voice commands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Swapped back in one of my OE license place lights to complete the circuit and avoid getting a ticket. Also ordered some resistors from Urotuning. Looks ridiculous, but it's legal.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Devilz said:


> Fitted flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Black and Brown interior. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Love the Black and Brown interior.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Is that Chelsea United ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Chelsea United 😂😂😂

Sent from my S7 using fingers


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Swapped back in one of my OE license place lights to complete the circuit and avoid getting a ticket. Also ordered some resistors from Urotuning. Looks ridiculous, but it's legal.


Im assuming one burnt out causing them both to be out? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

No, installed OE LEDs where there were fluorescents before so I'm getting a bulb out error. Both originals still work but were painted over and looked like crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> No, installed OE LEDs where there were fluorescents before so I'm getting a bulb out error. Both originals still work but were painted over and looked like crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im tellin yah man deautokey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Im tellin yah man deautokey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will go to them in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Will go to them in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid i think 120 for all lights on interior, puddle lights, and license plate lights to be ice white leds and theyre fantastic



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Devilz said:


> Fitted flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Where did you get the wheel? I haven't been able to find this specific one without the cruise control buttons.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

DarthBajan said:


> Where did you get the wheel? I haven't been able to find this specific one without the cruise control buttons.


One of the guys sourced it for me I have seen loads on eBay but they come without airbag. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

VirgoPHD said:


> Is that Chelsea United ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha Chelsea United 

Yes I am blue fan and its Chelsea FC not untied


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> Just got R-Line tail lights installed. It's very easy to replace them... only three bolts (on each piece). But it does make it a lot easier if you remove the trunk liner for the inner middle pieces.
> 
> This is one of those upgrades that only the owner can appreciate. Just sitting there on the road, nobody can tell they're darker than the stock CC tails. Maybe if it was sitting right next to another stock CC... but for the most part, there's only a very subtle difference. But I like'm!
> 
> LEDs are next.



Did you plastidip, wrap, or paint your window moulding and body trim moulding?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Devilz said:


> Haha Chelsea United
> 
> Yes I am blue fan and its Chelsea FC not untied


Yeah, it's Chealsea FC and Manchester United.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

You can get with airbag for 500 bucks. That's what I payed except mine has red stitching 

Sent from my S7 using fingers


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Devilz said:


> Haha Chelsea United
> 
> Yes I am blue fan and its Chelsea FC not untied


Its been a few decades since I was home last and follow football for that matter but when I see the Blue Lion I feel all warm and fuzzy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks as though my trunk wiring harness has had some "repairs" done... 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Didn't do anything but I realized I haven't posted on here in ages, lol. whoops...


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Didn't do anything but I realized I haven't posted on here in ages, lol. whoops...


I was wondering where the elusive bobby sanders went


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. enjoy the new hardware, 034 and Savage gear is serious stuff - stock factory parts do need some stiffening/upgrading/reinforcing with the higher expectations of big turbo in there .. stock factory parts for the cc arent particularly spec'd for most of the extensive mods out there .. dang, they barely hold up under stock conditions and 'normal everyday' use, eh .. if you havent yet, ditch the stock front subframe stretch single-use bolts and replace them with the better performance oriented audi ones or a few hundred for the tyolsport bushing kit .. the stock engine shield is useless .. ecs has an aluminum street shield kit for the cc .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Thanks for the links. I had subframe bolts replaced along with the shims several years ago. 








As for the shield. It definitely looks good but an hassle to remove it when oil change is due. lool :laugh:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Before and after. Still have to wire a power source and reinstall all of the trunk trim and the hood release handle/panel. Looks good, let's just hope it works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Devilz said:


> Fitted flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devilz, what does that entail? It looks great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

cj8 said:


> Before and after. Still have to wire a power source and reinstall all of the trunk trim and the good release handle/panel. Looks good, let's just hope it works!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Backup camera?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep! Hoping I wired everything correctly since I don't speak Chinese...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cj8 said:


> Looks as though my trunk wiring harness has had some "repairs" done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi man,

Are you the first owner? If not maybe the previous owner had a backup camera installed and he hooked in those cables.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cj8 said:


> Yep! Hoping I wired everything correctly since I don't speak Chinese...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Im not, but there was no camera installed. That's the reason I was in the trunk today. I suppose they could have taken it out but that seems like a load of work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cj8 said:


> Im not, but there was no camera installed. That's the reason I was in the trunk today. I suppose they could have taken it out but that seems like a load of work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you might be right! But when I sold my ex VW Golf GTI MKVI I removed the RNS 510 and the backup camera. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Devilz said:


> Fitted flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the seat color more then the wheel


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

cj8 said:


> Yep! Hoping I wired everything correctly since I don't speak Chinese...


I know it's dumb, but it bugs me that my OEM camera emblem isn't glossy black. The stock emblem was glossy black dammit!


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Did R-line front bumper and side skirts swap 

Got 4motion R-line finally 





















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> I know it's dumb, but it bugs me that my OEM camera emblem isn't glossy black. The stock emblem was glossy black dammit!


My stock one wasn't glossy black, but I figured they started doing that on the '13s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

cabalero said:


> Did R-line front bumprr and side skirts swap
> 
> Got 4motion R-line finally
> 
> ...


I want those fog light housings... <3 <3


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*LED Headlight*

So i've been thinking on doing this retro for a while. It will be a little pricy project though. Thoughts? 
PS: apologies for low level of photoshop, my CS5 expired so i did it in one of those apps where girls photoshop their lips 



Got a little tired of this look.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

How is the sound quality, did it get worse? 






vwaddict34 said:


> Eonon installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

mango_springroll said:


> Thanks for the links .. As for the shield. It definitely looks good but an hassle to remove it when oil change is due.


hey .. You're welcome .. Yep, I didn't want to spend the two bills (plus s/h), so I finally fabricated my own from a sheet of aluminum .. My first prototype has been on for a few weeks now, holding great - getting ready to make the second prototype soon .. Its not really that much more of a hassle, but I made it in two sections down the center, so that you can remove half if need be .. after seeing the minor ding on my dog bone, I'm going to add on another piece to protect it (well, just to deflect a hit) - making it a three piece, makes it easier/less awkward to deal with or ship/handle .. Good luck!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ivinioCC said:


> So i've been thinking on doing this retro for a while. It will be a little pricy project though. Thoughts?
> PS: apologies for low level of photoshop, my CS5 expired so i did it in one of those apps where girls photoshop their lips
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a pretty nice project man! You should do it.

I used to have Photoshop in my Mac but after an Operative System upgrade my Photoshop got lost and I don't have the installing pack with the code, so I don't know we're to get a new Photoshop from? I don't like the new Abode Photoshop option were you have to pay monthly. I don't work as a Designer so it would be a lot of money for only doing casual stuffs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

ivinioCC said:


> .. i did it in one of those apps where girls photoshop their lips  ..


But, They do look like gurly lips eh! .. Did you use the gurly lip function?!? .. Jk .. It'll look good and unique .. Enjoy the ride .. Good luck!


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

315cc said:


> Did you plastidip, wrap, or paint your window moulding and body trim moulding?


Yes, Plastidip'd all the way around. All the moulding, window trim, and front bumper. Lot's of blue tape and newspaper and two cans of matte black Plastidip. ;-)

I'm going to try and do the trunk VW logo tonight (white/black)... that will close out all of the chrome on the car... other than the wheel rims... and muffler tips.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*More go*

Got the APR 2.0 software upgrade today. Butt dyno is very happy.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

batkeeper said:


> Got the APR 2.0 software upgrade today. Butt dyno is very happy.




You just go to the shop and say update my ****?


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

ivinioCC said:


> How is the sound quality, did it get worse?


Nope. Without adjusting the settings it wasn't that great. I rooted the unit, installed Malaysk ROM, and viper4android. Sounds better than the OE unit IMO now. You can look in my thread for all the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*V2.0 APR update*



sellinagolf said:


> You just go to the shop and say update my ****?


I had an APR stage 2 flash a couple of years ago. So I'm entitled to any software updates that come out of APR free of charge. 
So one came out. I saw it on the forum. Called my guy who did all my APR mods and went in the next day. Boom.
He charged me $60 bucks for the Flash .I totally feel the difference. There is also some throttle response improvement as well as lag reduction.

Hope this explains the situation. If you have an APR tune it's silly not to get the new software. 20 more HP/ 42 more torque.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*More go go*



batkeeper said:


> I had an APR stage 2 flash a couple of years ago. So I'm entitled to any software updates that come out of APR free of charge.
> So one came out. I saw it on the forum. Called my guy who did all my APR mods and went in the next day. Boom.
> He charged me $60 bucks for the Flash .I totally feel the difference. There is also some throttle response improvement as well as lag reduction.
> 
> Hope this explains the situation. If you have an APR tune it's silly not to get the new software. 20 more HP/ 42 more torque.


At stage 2 upgrade with intake and downpipe.On 93octane. Apr eliminated the 100 octane file and switched to a 104 octane. Not much power difference between 93 and 104 though for some reason.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> At stage 2 upgrade with intake and downpipe.On 93octane. Apr eliminated the 100 octane file and switched to a 104 octane. Not much power difference between 93 and 104 though for some reason.



Info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...0)-Now-with-up-to-283HP-350-FT-LBS-LC-amp-NLS!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Tried to get mine flashed with the update but it kept failing. They think it's my remote starter that's causing the issue. Looks like I'll be spending the weekend uninstalling it 😡


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Alcantara + Audi Air Leather 

Cant wait to put it on!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DarthBajan said:


> Tried to get mine flashed with the update but it kept failing. They think it's my remote starter that's causing the issue. Looks like I'll be spending the weekend uninstalling it


I'm sorry to hear this; I hope it's the remote starter, but in case it isn't imagine all the work wasted. Those are my .02 Cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Alcantara + Audi Air Leather
> 
> Cant wait to put it on!
> 
> ...


It looks amazing, congrats man! How did you/they sourced the Audi's leather?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Test fitted the custom lip setup before rolling out to the Riverside Chattanooga show


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Little confused on my RVC install. Aftermarket unit with RGBS converter. Any idea where #13 is supposed to go? It's labeled as "DVD back-car drive cable" but when connected to the reverse + coming from CECM it makes no difference. I have the badge flipping and the correct screen showing when in reverse on RNS510, but no video. 

EDIT: not looking for advice such as "should have gone OEM." I would have preferred to do such a thing in the first place, but c'est la vie.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Little confused on my RVC install. Aftermarket unit with RGBS converter. Any idea where #13 is supposed to go? It's labeled as "DVD back-car drive cable" but when connected to the reverse + coming from CECM it makes no difference. I have the badge flipping and the correct screen showing when in reverse on RNS510, but no video.
> 
> EDIT: not looking for advice such as "should have gone OEM." I would have preferred to do such a thing in the first place, but c'est la vie.
> 
> ...


13 is for aftermarket DVD head unit I believe. you shouldn't need to wire that if you are connecting to OEM.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

That's what I thought but something still isn't hooked up correctly. I've triple checked all the camera connections, but I'll have to check the converter again. Any tips on those??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Little confused on my RVC install. Aftermarket unit with RGBS converter. Any idea where #13 is supposed to go? It's labeled as "DVD back-car drive cable" but when connected to the reverse + coming from CECM it makes no difference. I have the badge flipping and the correct screen showing when in reverse on RNS510, but no video.
> 
> EDIT: not looking for advice such as "should have gone OEM." I would have preferred to do such a thing in the first place, but c'est la vie.
> 
> ...



You should have bought oem replica that has direct connection. Anyway, have you enable camera in rns with Vagcom? HAVE YOU HARD RESET THE RNS FOR CODING TO BE COMPLETED?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, the coding is complete and I get the full camera screen when in R. Also when I ordered I didn't realize that the OE connection+aftermarket camera could be had for about the same price :/. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Put the wheels on but I'm not sure how I feel about them. I think I need to lower it more but my collars in the rear are maxed out.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Yes, the coding is complete and I get the full camera screen when in R. Also when I ordered I didn't realize that the OE connection+aftermarket camera could be had for about the same price :/.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you reset RNS by holding top left buttons <> and top right button until screen goes black?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you reset RNS by holding top left buttons <> and top right button until screen goes black?


Yeah, I've done that several times. And I've been attempting this over several days so it's been reloading in the morning when I start the car and whatnot.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Yeah, I've done that several times. And I've been attempting this over several days so it's been reloading in the morning when I start the car and whatnot.


Then, I'm out of ideas. You could sell this camera to someone with aftermarket unit and get one with OEM connector


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Put the wheels on but I'm not sure how I feel about them. I think I need to lower it more but my collars in the rear are maxed out.


Which coilovers?

Just pull the perch out & run the spring only, with the OEM rubber pad on top_ (so you don't have metal on metal contact with the spring & the frame)_


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Then, I'm out of ideas. You could sell this camera to someone with aftermarket unit and get one with OEM connector


The seller has replied to my message with "English" instructions. The camera is all hooked up properly, but the converter seems to be completely unrelated to the little label on each wire. I'll try again once I get off work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i would say probably it is wrong RGBS converter or defected (?)
you did enable low camera right?

i had similar problem but that was with after market stereo with oem RVC
i connected RGBS to RCA converter box but
image shows only 1 sec then it goes blank black screen

so maybe you can try different module




cj8 said:


> Yes, the coding is complete and I get the full camera screen when in R. Also when I ordered I didn't realize that the OE connection+aftermarket camera could be had for about the same price :/.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Which coilovers?
> 
> Just pull the perch out & run the spring only, with the OEM rubber pad on top_ (so you don't have metal on metal contact with the spring & the frame)_


WRD coilovers. They actually ride great right now so I'm a bit nervous about going lower but I'm gonna try it. I know the TT pads are a little thicker than ours. Are there any pads that are thicker than the TT ones so I have some options for fine tuning? Can you stack the pads?


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Muffler delete kit and a wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Doing my HIDs now. Where do you guys mount the ballasts? This is the best I could come up with so far.....











Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Put the wheels on but I'm not sure how I feel about them. I think I need to lower it more but my collars in the rear are maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the wheels, but need a front lip for more low


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I had some breakfast with some fellow dubbers today . I don't drive the CC that much now a days since I got my E30 vert S52 swap ...



















My 92 vert project with a new paint job and M3 S52 motor swap which is getting more drive time my CC now a days ..










My new rear head rest on my Noelle ...


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> I had some breakfast with some fellow dubbers today . I don't drive the CC that much now a days since I got my E30 vert S52 swap ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if the tiffany blue golf has an insta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

After four tries throughout the month, I finally got it mounted on without feeling miffed!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice mang^ . What exact spoiler is that?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally figured it out! Can't get the guide lines to work but it's whatever. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine doesn't show a car, is that because you have parking sensors? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice

What was the problem?
I believe you should ask the seller for the guide line when purchasing
Some model has loop wire for the guide line (fixed) 
You can cut the wire to disable the guide line



cj8 said:


> Finally figured it out! Can't get the guide lines to work but it's whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Finally figured it out! Can't get the guide lines to work but it's whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you got it working. What was it? Poor instructions or bad wiring?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

This is the type with the wire for the guidelines and they weren't on before I cut the wire. Instructions said cut for lines so I did and still no lines, but I'll look at it all again before I button the trunk up. The issue was a mix of instruction and wiring. I had to move a couple wires a few more times, but the main issue was the harness on that video converter box. The wire taps (yeah I know they're not the greatest blah blah anyways) weren't actually cutting through this insulation on a couple wires :banghead: but I got all those fixed and all is well. Hopefully coming this week: LED projectors in the doors and/or a euro siren install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Chatchie said:


> Nice mang^ . What exact spoiler is that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Can't be sure. Internet special!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Can't be sure. Internet special!


I know what you mean, CC spoilers are like a big mystery. You wouldn't happen to have a link would you?


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Unitronic Cold Air Intake installed, absolutely love it!

Helps tremendously with stage II:laugh:


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Unitronic Cold Air Intake installed, absolutely love it!
> 
> Helps tremendously with stage II:laugh:


I'm curious how you bolted it to the air inlet; mine wasn't anywhere close to reaching, so I had to come up with a suboptimal solution for it so it wasn't just floating in space.


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

The1Bill said:


> I'm curious how you bolted it to the air inlet; mine wasn't anywhere close to reaching, so I had to come up with a suboptimal solution for it so it wasn't just floating in space.


Do you have the Unitronic intake? I didn't have any problems with the fitment to the turbo inlet. 

I used all the Unitronic couplings and fasteners, they worked just fine.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Chatchie said:


> I know what you mean, CC spoilers are like a big mystery. You wouldn't happen to have a link would you?


Pm me


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> WRD coilovers. They actually ride great right now so I'm a bit nervous about going lower but I'm gonna try it. I know the TT pads are a little thicker than ours. Are there any pads that are thicker than the TT ones so I have some options for fine tuning? Can you stack the pads?


You said you wanted the rear lower and your "collars were maxed out"
I was saying to pull out the adjuster perch completely and run the spring only with the OEM rubber pad. Exactly how a set of lowering springs (or even the OEM springs) would be installed....the spring in the lower control arm & the rubber pad on top (between the spring & the frame)

Unless you meant you have them dialed all the way up (car is sitting higher) instead of spun down (car is sitting lower)?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea I understand. I was worried that just the OEM pad would put me to low in the rear so I could use the TT pad to get it a bit higher.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Mine doesn't show a car, is that because you have parking sensors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes, if you dont have parking sensors it wont show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Do you have the Unitronic intake? I didn't have any problems with the fitment to the turbo inlet.
> 
> I used all the Unitronic couplings and fasteners, they worked just fine.


Word. Mine was the same. No issues lining anything up at all. Maybe they sent you a wrong part?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Robotninja636 said:


> Word. Mine was the same. No issues lining anything up at all. Maybe they sent you a wrong part?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Apologies, I wasn't completely clear. I was referring to the other end, where the heat shield bolts to the "ram air" bracket. The Golf and Passat/CC/Tiguan are different enough that APR sells a Ram Air Bracket fitment kit to adapt their intake (built for the Golf) to the Passat/CC/Tiguan.


----------



## mymk6gti (Oct 17, 2012)

If you're talking about the heat shield part that bolts to the front grill, then yes, it doesn't reach the OEM inlet hole. But I think it should be ok if you tighten the 2 bolts that holds the heat shield down by the battery.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Yes, if you dont have parking sensors it wont show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send me the instructions you got with yours? Mine were on Chinese and all the wires were not explained.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Can you send me the instructions you got with yours? Mine were on Chinese and all the wires were not explained..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha! Mine were too. Idk what sort of video adapter you have, if any, but these are the instructions he sent me. PM if you need more help!



















I wired the constant 12V to the back of the quad lock behind the radio. Ground is in the trunk or under the B pillar. Reverse light is pin 3 in the harness on the trunk lid and/or B1/C12 on the CECM. Used the power outlet 12V and ground for my video adapter and the reverse wire on the adapter harness for the short red cable on the video end. If you don't have an adapter, extend that wire and attach to CECM.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

The1Bill said:


> I'm curious how you bolted it to the air inlet; mine wasn't anywhere close to reaching, so I had to come up with a suboptimal solution for it so it wasn't just floating in space.


I know exactly what your talking about. Mine didn't line up perfect with the grill inlet. I finally got the heat shield to reach with a little stretch and a plastic tapping screw. But honestly I know you paid for the new Uni, but drop the heatshield and add an AEM 6" filter and run that to a 6" to 3" velocity stack you will thank me later. Its like $60 bucks at most on Amazon and install is simple.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Chatchie said:


> Yea I understand. I was worried that just the OEM pad would put me to low in the rear so I could use the TT pad to get it a bit higher.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


No such thing as too low.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

S WORD said:


> No such thing as too low.


I'm getting old man. Never thought I'd say I don't wanna be on the ground but I dont. Plus my wife seems to have a god damn laser lock on potholes so it's an issue when she takes my car.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

S WORD said:


> But honestly I know you paid for the new Uni, but drop the heatshield and add an AEM 6" filter and run that to a 6" to 3" velocity stack you will thank me later. Its like $60 bucks at most on Amazon and install is simple.


Looking at doing this to my P-Flo soon:

3" coupler: http://www.amazon.com/Spectre-Performance-8771-Intake-Coupler/dp/B0008G5G4G

Velocity Stack: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AJ6GIW

AEM dry flow filter: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DX7F10

About $80 to improve my intake situation. It's either that or buy the IE intake, which sold so well its backordered.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Yea I understand. I was worried that just the OEM pad would put me to low in the rear so I could use the TT pad to get it a bit higher.


The perches aren't _that_ thick. It might lower it another 1/4"-1/2" or so by swapping to the OEM pad...nothing drastic

Adding the TT pad would probably negate any lowering from removing the perch


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

flipflp said:


> It's either that or buy the IE intake, which sold so well its backordered.


VERY solid/nice piece.

I'd be running that right now on my Tiguan, but it didn't fit


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Haha! Mine were too. Idk what sort of video adapter you have, if any, but these are the instructions he sent me. PM if you need more help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lookee there... I snipped the white wire and now have lines  Thanks CJ8









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Well lookee there... I snipped the white wire and now have lines  Thanks CJ8


I did too and still don't have them LOL. Going to look at that again before I button it all up today.


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Holy ****... 72 days in the shop (hit by uninsured - door was also bent and 2 ft paint scratches) and the beast is back better than ever. So whats changed? New Mirro 112 19x9.5 +40, All new HR Street Performance Coilovers, and blacked out front windows. This collision center went above and beyond and did a hell of a job along with insurance. Worth the nightmare and in better spot thats for sure. 

Damage Total $8,223 + $3550 rental fee. my cost: $0 (uninsured will now learn true cost in court when insurance goes after him)









Before









Now


----------



## Queka87 (Sep 9, 2013)

About 3 weeks ago I get new wheels for my CC, 20" Ronal OEM wheels for Beetle R Line.



















Sadly yesterday I ran into a pothole and one wheel Ended up with a curb rash, I get it fixed today, it will need new paint so Im thinking about changing the color of the wheels to Midnight blue, what do you guys think about it? Midnight Blue or Oem Color











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ting.xm (Mar 31, 2016)

i'm going to install a brembo bbk gt six pots tomorrow
i'm a new fish from great china ))


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Installed my APR boost gauge in my newsouth pod. 😃😃 











Also found what I thought was a heat shield rattle turned out to be both of my o2 sensors loose in my downpipe. :sly:


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

cj8 said:


> I did too and still don't have them LOL. Going to look at that again before I button it all up today.


I did it too now but it doesn't show any lines...let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

yyj3869 said:


> I did it too now but it doesn't show any lines...let me know if you figure it out.


Not sure if it matters but I have a Rns510

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Not sure if it matters but I have a Rns510
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


As do I. Rev C


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

cj8 said:


> As do I. Rev C


Mine is Rev G? Wonder if that has anything to do with it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Mine is Rev G? Wonder if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Maybe. Mine doesn't work with 9W7 because of software limitations. My max version is 1140, which is installed.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Maybe. Mine doesn't work with 9W7 because of software limitations. My max version is 1140, which is installed.


Yea I'm on 4436. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Had my car flashed with the new v2 stage 2 update from APR yesterday... flashed back to v1.2 today. My car did not like that update one bit and refused to do what a car is supposed to do :banghead:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Queka87 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I get new wheels for my CC, 20" Ronal OEM wheels for Beetle R Line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love these wheels. I say OE color!!


----------



## 12CCyou (Feb 21, 2016)

Before last week I had a bent rim and some acceleration issues which sparked this chain of events.
Friday- New wheels put on and had the shop look into the acceleration issue.
Saturday- Shop discovered a bad coolant tmperature sensor so they put a new one in, didnt fix the issue.
Sunday- Shop said I had a bad coil, fixed the acceleration isue.
Tuesday- Water pump failed on my way to work, at 11pm on a country road. Had it towed to a volkswagen dealer this time.
Wednesday/Thursday- Replaced the water pump and did a much needed carbon cleaning.
Friday- About $3000 later the car is clean and running better than ever. They cleaned the car inside and out which was nice.
So more like, what did I do to my CC in the last 7 days? Here's to smooth, worry free driving and less problems :beer:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Wax*

Waxed and Detailed : Looking at Paint Protection anyone ?


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Did blue wrapping 






















































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks clean brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Love the color! One of my favorite shades of blue. Also just realizing that the OPS are different on the '13+ CC. They're a lot cleaner looking. I think mine stand out too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn.

That blue looks great.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Installed the Machined _ DSG Filter Housing*

Installed the Machined Alloy _ DSG Filter Housing - thinking of the High Flow Filter Next . 

Suppose to loose 6-8 Degree . Very Odd how Older SYN Oils were making Trans Fluid have Metallic Atoms - which - Blew Fuses in the Motronic's 
Anyone else Hear this ?

Blue Metallic is a nice Color ..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

12CCyou said:


> $3000 later the car is clean and running better than ever. They cleaned the car inside and out which was nice.


For $3k, that's the least they could've done


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cabalero said:


> Did blue wrapping


Looks AMAZING! :thumbup:
(looks like a paint job, very glossy)

Dare I ask how much that cost you?


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys 
It took 1300$ for whole wrapping 
(avery film)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

cabalero said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> It took 1300$ for whole wrapping
> (avery film)
> 
> ...


Wow! That's great. I've been quoted before around 2500+!!!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Put my 034 dogbone insert in. I also have a Bfi one of anyone wants to buy it. Brand new. 

I have the big ass trans mount and trans insert still to put in. Anyone done either of these?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

That a solar farm way in the back? Car looks awesome btw. Nice and clean.



Queka87 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I get new wheels for my CC, 20" Ronal OEM wheels for Beetle R Line.


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Installed new water pump, belt, cleaned the intake valves. Tons 'o fun!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

*Did some blue wrapping*

That looks fantastic !!!


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Installed deAutoKey LEDs. Did the full interior and trunk. Also did the Puddle Lights, but don't have pics yet.

Bad cell phone pics below:

Upfront: Stock 
Rear: LED


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

add me to " I wrapped my CC" list


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You should tint your headlights. It would look really good against the green. Right now the chrome stands out way too much.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Got me some hybrid Jetta coil packs today. Noticable difference. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Opinion.. How do you think it would look if I got the faded black part of my mirrors wrapped in CF? 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow those are super faded. Mine aren't nearly that bad and my car has been in Florida since late 2008. I'm not a huge fan of CF but if done properly it would look nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Well sadly I just found out he can't do it. He suggested black. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

I would select gloss black too, for your caps as well, itd flow much better imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

After looking at it again. I agree black will look better. I was going to do my rear lip in CF also. I'm assuming y'all would say black or leave it color of the car? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Black, mines black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went looking for a picture of yours before I saw this, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CK711 (Apr 6, 2016)

Picked up another CC









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Did Dynaudio retrofit this weekend. 100% OEM


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Always love your OEM+ mods Miro :thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did Dynaudio retrofit this weekend. 100% OEM
> ?



That is some serious work, what are the benefits


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DarthBajan said:


> Always love your OEM+ mods Miro :thumbup:


:beer::thumbup:



Nethers said:


> That is some serious work, what are the benefits


Benefit is better sound over standard sound system. But honestly I was just looking for some big retrofit job


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Maintainence stuff*

Had my timing chain tensioner replaced yesterday. Did the visual inspection and found that I had the bad one.
Also had the intakes decarbonized. I'm at 65K. Had turbo muffler delete installed too along with several vcds recodes.
.......... Ready for the the next 65K.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Is there a decent DIY guide for installing a RSB? I'm not having much luck with the search function. :beer:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

batkeeper said:


> Had my timing chain tensioner replaced yesterday. Did the visual inspection and found that I had the bad one.
> Also had the intakes decarbonized. I'm at 65K. Had turbo muffler delete installed too along with several vcds recodes.
> .......... Ready for the the next 65K.


What was the price for both?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What was the price for both?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


$1800


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

batkeeper said:


> $1800


Dealer or Indy? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

batkeeper said:


> $1800


Damn!

What was the breakdown. I've seen these tensioner jobs go for about a grand so 800 for the carbon?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Is there a decent DIY guide for installing a RSB? I'm not having much luck with the search function. :beer:


Not a DIY as much as it's just the instructions for installing the Neuspeed rear bar haha. Ignore the "race brace" steps, but this gives you all the tools and torques: http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/223_25.02.28.3.pdf


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Error code P0491*

Sorry for posting this message here, it's only because i'm desperately need the help  Can somebody point me in the right direction where I can find information about Error Code P0491. Or maybe if you had have the experience dealing/helping to get it fixed? I'm on 2010 VW CC with 106k miles on it. A check engine went off one morning when i stared the car, I cleared the code and then it came back on again in few days. Could be the AIR leak?
I will delete this post right away, sorry again.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Installed my eBay painted spoiler and yellow fogs from pep boys. Digging it so far.. 





































eBay link before anyone ask 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331618694938 

Happy Friday!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Next investments coming up soon:

Golf R intercooler 

USP stainless steel brake lines 

Stoptech front/rear brake pads


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

ivinioCC said:


> Sorry for posting this message here, it's only because i'm desperately need the help  Can somebody point me in the right direction where I can find information about Error Code P0491. Or maybe if you had have the experience dealing/helping to get it fixed? I'm on 2010 VW CC with 106k miles on it. A check engine went off one morning when i stared the car, I cleared the code and then it came back on again in few days. Could be the AIR leak?
> I will delete this post right away, sorry again.


Pretty sure p0491 is insufficient airflow through the SAI pump. I'm dealing with this now as well. Haven't got it figured out yet.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Whew. Long day.

Finally installed the ST Coilovers. Fairly straightforward, with a few bolts that gave me a fit. Particularly the rear control arm bolts, and the nut on top of the stock rear mounts. 

A few questions. 

1) To get the front coilovers to fit, I installed them all the way down. With the intention of raising them once they were installed. I can't budge the collar to raise them. Did I do something wrong? Should I use spring compressors? Thoughts? 

2) The rear makes a louder noise than I think it should coming down from a bump. Thoughts on this?

3) I'm planning on having the alignment guy check over my work while he's doing the alignment. Should I wait 200 miles for the alignment? Should I wait until I put the spacers on?


Also, picked up my USP Downpipe, and installed APR Mobile.


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

*2012 CC Sport*

i had the roof painted black!


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Got the windows tinted:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ting.xm said:


> i'm going to install a brembo bbk gt six pots tomorrow
> i'm a new fish from great china ))


Welcome home man! What set of Brembo are you getting, which is the diameter or the rotors?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SICCK said:


> i had the roof painted black!


The roof looks great! Pretty nice work, congrats!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> Sorry for posting this message here, it's only because i'm desperately need the help  Can somebody point me in the right direction where I can find information about Error Code P0491. Or maybe if you had have the experience dealing/helping to get it fixed? I'm on 2010 VW CC with 106k miles on it. A check engine went off one morning when i stared the car, I cleared the code and then it came back on again in few days. Could be the AIR leak?
> I will delete this post right away, sorry again.


Here you go, best place to start: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/P0491


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Just google it with obd 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Whew. Long day.
> 
> Finally installed the ST Coilovers. Fairly straightforward, with a few bolts that gave me a fit. Particularly the rear control arm bolts, and the nut on top of the stock rear mounts.
> 
> ...


Jack the car up and spin the collar up (assuming the set screw isn't tighten down). Taking the wheel off (for access) might make it easier too.
I can spin mine up easily by hand up until a certain point

Double check your shock nut is tightened down all the way (you said you had trouble with it) and also the shock mount bolts are tight too (along with the lower shock bolt).

When you tighten the lower control arm 18mm nut/bolt....you're supposed to jack it up (have the suspension loaded) and THEN tighten the nut/bolt down.

And no you don't reuse the OEM rubber pad with the perch.

Just make sure the spring is seated properly into the lower control arm too. You twist/turn it until it hits the rubber stop in there.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my APR stage 2 flash today. Big difference from stock. Pretty happy overall. Already want moar powah tho.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Pretty sure p0491 is insufficient airflow through the SAI pump. I'm dealing with this now as well. Haven't got it figured out yet.
> 
> That pump is like $500  thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Here you go, best place to start: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/P0491


:thumbup: Thank you for the link.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Jack the car up and spin the collar up (assuming the set screw isn't tighten down). Taking the wheel off (for access) might make it easier too.
> I can spin mine up easily by hand up until a certain point
> 
> Double check your shock nut is tightened down all the way (you said you had trouble with it) and also the shock mount bolts are tight too (along with the lower shock bolt).
> ...


I'll admit it. I was spinning the perch in the wrong direction. It goes up pretty easily if you're doing it right. :banghead:

You were right, the lower control arm bolt was a bit loose when under load. Tightening that, and the lower bolt to the right rear shock seems to have fixed the rattle. :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> I'll admit it. I was spinning the perch in the wrong direction. It goes up pretty easily if you're doing it right. :banghead:
> 
> You were right, the lower control arm bolt was a bit loose when under load. Tightening that, and the lower bolt to the right rear shock seems to have fixed the rattle. :beer:


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Full custom exhaust 3" with series 10 + 3" uncatted DP. Oh and fender rolls 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

NIIXXON said:


> Full custom exhaust 3" with series 10 + 3" uncatted DP. Oh and fender rolls
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Were going to be needing a sound clip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Dealer or Indy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



SEA Steves European automotive / Waterford Michigan.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dropped the car off the get wheels straightened and powdered wet black. Oem mallorys


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Dropped the car off the get wheels straightened and powdered wet black. Oem mallorys


Been thinking about doing this to my mallorys. Please upload some pictures when it's finished. Would love to see what they look like.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Dropped my OE Mallorys off at my buddy's shop this weekend. He is painting them gunmetal. Can't wait to get them back on.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

315cc said:


> Dropped my OE Mallorys off at my buddy's shop this weekend. He is painting them gunmetal. Can't wait to get them back on.


I'd love to see how these turn out!

I installed my Proclip phone mount, which I'm really liking so far. I also installed the ECS Flush Kit, which are 10mm spacers all around. I think the front could come out a tad but otherwise since they were on sale it was a good deal. I'm planning on taking pictures of the setup as soon as I get it all leveled out.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked up the car from vibrant finishes. Wet black with new kumho tires. Now to get down on the air.


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Did a custom turbo muffler delete today at work. I think I'll install it this weekend.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Picked up the car from vibrant finishes. Wet black with new kumho tires. Now to get down on the air.


They look great! I might want to do it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

morganwelds said:


> Did a custom turbo muffler delete today at work. I think I'll install it this weekend.


Details ?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1. Put new steering wheel about a week ago

















I love the
way alcantara feels in had, just want to drive CC even more 

2. Replaced trunk harness last night and trunk is finally started to open!









3. Peeling this wrap in a few days 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Love it Serge. I installed my new Golf R wheel as well as wrapped my grill in gloss black vinyl.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> 1. Put new steering wheel about a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is your dash with blue needles in MPH? I've searched and could only find KPH

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Is your dash with blue needles in MPH? I've searched and could only find KPH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


His are the US version if im not mistaken, so yes MPH, theyre just harder to search for lol. Serge chime in if im wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

HeyRobi 

Just find blue needles and you'd need the led also. And you can have one yourself. Or find a true r line like mine


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Details ?


I picked up a turbo to play with and I'm a fabricator so one thing led to another.  I just found some stainless pipe that fit inside and welded the openings from the back, then polished the inside.

I think I'll put it in this weekend and see how it sounds.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Unrestricted*



morganwelds said:


> I picked up a turbo to play with and I'm a fabricator so one thing led to another.  I just found some stainless pipe that fit inside and welded the openings from the back, then polished the inside.
> 
> I think I'll put it in this weekend and see how it sounds.


I had the muffler delete added a while ago. It's interesting but the car / turbo is actually quieter.The installation is sensible to me in that I already have the two unpancaked turbo pipes installed . Restriction reduction.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Breakdown*



DasCC said:


> Damn!
> 
> What was the breakdown. I've seen these tensioner jobs go for about a grand so 800 for the carbon?


11 something for the tensioner / 6 something for the carbon clean.


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Euro switch installed. So why does my first position on the switch keep the DRLs activated instead of just the city lights??? Any thoughts? Do I have to use VCDS to fix this?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

You have to deactivate the DRLs via VCDS or Carista.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> You have to deactivate the DRLs via VCDS or Carista.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I can do that but I would like DRLs to work on "Auto", switching over to low beams in the dark, as from the factory... Then ideally city lights only for the "running lights" position. Is there not a way to make this happen?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Minor upgrade with existent Neuspeed P-Flo.... Velocity stack with filter. 

I feel that throttle response increase at 3k RPM and above.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

jacobroufa said:


> I can do that but I would like DRLs to work on "Auto", switching over to low beams in the dark, as from the factory... Then ideally city lights only for the "running lights" position. Is there not a way to make this happen?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Do you have the OEM bi-xenon headlights? I see that you have a 3.6VR6 CC...

If you have Carista app (PRO package - $20) and its bluetooth adaptor, play around with the DRL settings. The new beta version has in depth setting improvements.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Minor upgrade with existent Neuspeed P-Flo.... Velocity stack with filter.
> 
> I feel that throttle response increase at 3k RPM and above.


Sweeet

Are those the parts that I had posted from Amazon a few pages back? I was wondering how they all fit together.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

So I'm looking to buy these rims from an 2015 S4 owner. Does anyone know if the wheel bore is 57.1 or 66.6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

MKV06 said:


> So I'm looking to buy these rims from an 2015 S4 owner. Does anyone know if the wheel bore is 57.1 or 66.6?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be 66.6 so you'll need rings. I want those wheels on mine SO bad. The 19", that is.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

That would be a 66.56mm hub bore (66.6mm). You would need a hub centric ring, 66-5710.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

cj8 said:


> It will be 66.6 so you'll need rings. I want those wheels on mine SO bad. The 19", that is.


Yup they are the 19. Now I have to go through the headache of getting sensors because I will not take them out of the Mallory rims on it now. I didn't realize how expensive sensors are. Anybody have any cheap links lol

Then I'll have to find VW center caps if I go through with the sale


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MKV06 said:


> Yup they are the 19. Now I have to go through the headache of getting sensors because I will not take them out of the Mallory rims on it now. I didn't realize how expensive sensors are. Anybody have any cheap links lol
> 
> Then I'll have to find VW center caps if I go through with the sale


Do you have access to VAGCOM? If you don't love having the TPMS sensors or the dash pressures you can just install regular valve stems and disable the TPMS. Or just live with a light on the dash. It's a VW, if it doesnt have a warning light on theres something REALLY wrong.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflp said:


> Do you have access to VAGCOM? If you don't love having the TPMS sensors or the dash pressures you can just install regular valve stems and disable the TPMS. Or just live with a light on the dash. It's a VW, if it doesnt have a warning light on theres something REALLY wrong.


Truuuuuu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't have access to VagCom. I need the sensors, I can't stand lights on in the dash. One check engine so far in 57k miles on my 14 RLine CC. Intake manifold done! Lol

Definitely want to have sensors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I just replaced all of mine due to one of them being dead. Got them from Deutsche Auto Parts for less than $100/set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

For all 4???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

MKV06 said:


> For all 4???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed. That is unless you have the 433MHz sensors. Then you're pretty screwed.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I think VW changed tpms sensor model with the facelift. Double check before you order. Theres 2 different ones.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Yup, just looked them up, $266 on the site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Sweeet
> 
> Are those the parts that I had posted from Amazon a few pages back? I was wondering how they all fit together.


Yessir, except I bought BLOX brand filter. It's a dry flow filter as well that costs 28 bucks instead of $50 for AEM. Total just below $50 and with PRIME account, the coupler (add-on) was also shipped along with the stacker and filter. 

They all fit very well, the filter didn't rub on the battery enclosure at all. There still surround room. Good recommendation. :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

cj8 said:


> It will be 66.6 so you'll need rings. I want those wheels on mine SO bad. The 19", that is.


Or go with Rotiform's SPF, they're similar looking.
http://www.rotiform.com/spf-cast-1-piece-w-21894.htm


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Yessir, except I bought BLOX brand filter. It's a dry flow filter as well that costs 28 bucks instead of $50 for AEM. Total just below $50 and with PRIME account, the coupler (add-on) was also shipped along with the stacker and filter.
> 
> They all fit very well, the filter didn't rub on the battery enclosure at all. There still surround room. Good recommendation. :thumbup:


Awesome! Glad that all worked for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Do you have the OEM bi-xenon headlights? I see that you have a 3.6VR6 CC...
> 
> If you have Carista app (PRO package - $20) and its bluetooth adaptor, play around with the DRL settings. The new beta version has in depth setting improvements.


Yeah, stock bi-xenon's. I've got Carista Pro, but haven't played with the new beta. I'll check it out, thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, those DRL settings are intense. I still wish the DRLs could be on like I want, but this will have to do. Thanks for the tip mango_springroll. :thumbup:

Now if only I could fix my LED license plate lights. They came on one time and do not work now... What's everybody's favorite choice as far as LED license plate lights go on the CC?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

jacobroufa said:


> What's everybody's favorite choice as far as LED license plate lights go on the CC?


DeAutokey has what you need in all different "brightness" levels. They're a smidge expensive but have lifetime warranty and the best customer service around. I'm cheap and even I splurge for their stuff.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

jacobroufa said:


> Wow, those DRL settings are intense. I still wish the DRLs could be on like I want, but this will have to do. Thanks for the tip mango_springroll. :thumbup:
> 
> Now if only I could fix my LED license plate lights. They came on one time and do not work now... What's everybody's favorite choice as far as LED license plate lights go on the CC?


No problem. I played with them DRL settings for a while. I have halogen housing. But the tail light settings are pretty in depth (all set to 1% brightness with my CANBUS LEDs and still visible during daytime lol). 

Go with DeAutokey if you want constant customer service and an U.S. vendor, just as Chatchie said, a bit on the expensive side but they carry lifetime warranty.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> DeAutokey has what you need in all different "brightness" levels. They're a smidge expensive but have lifetime warranty and the best customer service around. I'm cheap and even I splurge for their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on this. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Guess I was just looking for a way to get out of spending hundreds on LEDS if I wanted to get all of them swapped over. The ones I bought are OEM and they still don't work. I need to do more diagnostic before I completely throw in the towel on them, but I was tired and didn't feel like messing with it last night.


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Also, for some reason when I turned my Coming Home lights to automatic neither Coming Home or Leaving Home work anymore... :/


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I never get Coming Home / Leaving Home or how they work....lol. I'll probably look them up....:laugh:

and mess around with that....


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

DarthBajan said:


> Love it Serge. I installed my new Golf R wheel as well as wrapped my grill in gloss black vinyl.


That looks great! What phone mount is that and how is it mounted? That looks like a perfect location


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> That looks great! What phone mount is that and how is it mounted? That looks like a perfect location


It's the iOttie Easy One Touch XL mount that I've had for a few years. I just have it mounted on the side of the console. The silver circle is an NFC tag that I had previously programmed to do certain tasks once the phone was mounted.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Did my tensioner today. It feels so good not to have to worry about that **** anymore.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Did my tensioner today. It feels so good not to have to worry about that **** anymore.
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I know that feeling very well. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Out with the old:




And in with the new:




Only thing I forgot was that I need a harness to get everything to work on the wheel..:banghead::banghead:

Anyone no the best place to get the harness?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

EBay has those harnesses


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

You need a different harness for the GTI wheel even though you had MFSW+paddles before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

cj8 said:


> You need a different harness for the GTI wheel even though you had MFSW+paddles before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently. 
Stock harness is completely different. Just ordered it.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Interesting. I thought it was a quick wheel swap and VCDS code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

I bought the wheel without the airbag. The airbag I bought came with a non multifunction harness.

sent from my handheld fancy thinking box


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ohh I see. Didn't realize the harness was dependent on the airbag. I want to swap my wheel into my sister's '13 Jetta and take her airbag for a GTI/R wheel, so that's good to know!!


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


>


What intake is that?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

jcoleman_11 said:


> What intake is that?


Evoms


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Evoms


No fitment issues? Was wondering if all or just some R32 intakes fit our 3.6L and if the ones that fit have any customization required like drilling a new hole that doesn't quite line-up for example.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

jcoleman_11 said:


> No fitment issues? Was wondering if all or just some R32 intakes fit our 3.6L and if the ones that fit have any customization required like drilling a new hole that doesn't quite line-up for example.


From what I understand the Evoms and HPA fit our cars without issues. I was looking for an HPA one, but couldn't find one used. Bought this from a guy who was going turbo on his R32 in the R32 classifieds.

He wrapped it with Kapton film.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapton


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Apparently.
> Stock harness is completely different. Just ordered it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You just bought the wrong airbag technically. My airbag came with the correct harness attached. Pulling these MK6 airbags off is a bitch too sometimes.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

DarthBajan said:


> You just bought the wrong airbag technically. My airbag came with the correct harness attached. Pulling these MK6 airbags off is a bitch too sometimes.


Ya but finding the correct one is hard. It's easier and cheaper just to buy airbag and harness separately.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Ya but finding the correct one is hard. It's easier and cheaper just to buy airbag and harness separately.



Agree!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Ya but finding the correct one is hard. It's easier and cheaper just to buy airbag and harness separately.



True.

All in for parts, I spent $289 on the wheel and bag. Plus $15 for the harness. 

I did spend more to have the wheel repaired. There were a few small scratches that weren't really noticeable but figured I would take care of before install. And had the red thread dyed black.

So total, I spent about $425. 

Satisfied.:thumbup:


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Finally got my summer wheels on. My buddy painted them Toyota Carbon Silver. I love it, goes nicely with the carbon fiber mirror caps and spoiler. Also plastidipped my window trim gloss black. Came out alright, but might just try and wrap it. Also replaced spark plugs yesterday. Such an easy task. NGK platinums.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Apparently.
> Stock harness is completely different. Just ordered it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If this means anything I got my wheel off of a 2012 GTi and I have a 14 cc R Line and it was complete plug and play.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wrapped my roof. Gloss black..
















Updated from APR stage 2 to 2.1.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed both spoilers and washed her:


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Turb02 said:


> Installed both spoilers and washed her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F23t i see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

I sold her. 😖










Then I bought her. 😍










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

But why thooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jcoleman_11 said:


> No fitment issues? Was wondering if all or just some R32 intakes fit our 3.6L and if the ones that fit have any customization required like drilling a new hole that doesn't quite line-up for example.





90 GT-G60 said:


> From what I understand the Evoms and HPA fit our cars without issues. I was looking for an HPA one, but couldn't find one used. Bought this from a guy who was going turbo on his R32 in the R32 classifieds.


The Neuspeed and Forge (R32) intakes fit as well :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

92vrcorrado said:


> If this means anything I got my wheel off of a 2012 GTi and I have a 14 cc R Line and it was complete plug and play.


But most GLI/GTI's have the multifunction buttons/harness already....the airbag he bought came from a car that didn't have the buttons/harness


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Hey, what software are you running with the frankenturbo?


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

flipflp said:


> Then I bought her. 😍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats Man :beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> Wrapped my roof. Gloss black..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice :thumbup:. How cleanly were they able to get the sides (where the vynil and the paint meet) and the surrounding areas for the antenna? Can you take close up pics?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

manefresh2089 said:


> Hey, what software are you running with the frankenturbo?


In my sig. E-Tuners


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

van33 said:


> That looks nice :thumbup:. How cleanly were they able to get the sides (where the vynil and the paint meet) and the surrounding areas for the antenna? Can you take close up pics?


The sides are as close as you can get. He didn't remove the antenna(preferred method) so I took a sharpie to a few tiny spots. 

I only spend $100.. If I had taken it to the other guy who wanted $270, he would have taken off the antenna and no sharpie for me. But I'm happy with it.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> In my sig. E-Tuners


Any driving videos? Interested in this VS apr K04..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DarthBajan said:


> Love it Serge. I installed my new Golf R wheel as well as wrapped my grill in gloss black vinyl.


Great looking shift knob... Where is that from? Link? :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

van33 said:


> Great looking shift knob... Where is that from? Link? :wave:


It's the BFI shift knob. There's a thread on here from them somewhere.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Put the summer wheels back on, changed the oil, filter, and battery. Ready for summer!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

manefresh2089 said:


> Any driving videos? Interested in this VS apr K04..


No videos yet. I can try and make one, but I'm usually toting kiddos around and im not about crazy driving when they're in the car.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Robotninja636 said:


> Put the summer wheels back on, changed the oil, filter, and battery. Ready for summer!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


17's or 18's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

315cc said:


> Finally got my summer wheels on. My buddy painted them Toyota Carbon Silver. I love it, goes nicely with the carbon fiber mirror caps and spoiler. Also plastidipped my window trim gloss black. Came out alright, but might just try and wrap it. Also replaced spark plugs yesterday. Such an easy task. NGK platinums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks super nice but dumn that name of the color ))) U should have went with VW Carbon Steel Grey


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Looks super nice but dumn that name of the color ))) U should have went with VW Carbon Steel Grey


Haha yeah, my buddy just happened to have done a Toyota and had extra paint.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> 17's or 18's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're 18s

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> No videos yet. I can try and make one, but I'm usually toting kiddos around and im not about crazy driving when they're in the car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Safety first man. I hear that.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

What's the word on the front grill? No VW emblem, no horizontal louvers? I like it. Any tips on setting that up?



>


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Grats Man :beer:


Thanks! I'm enjoying myself for sure


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Peeled wrap n dropped car off to get a new one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thanks! I'm enjoying myself for sure


So that's what you mean by AWD. Very nice, brother. :thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a few mods in the garage I keep in a secret location so the wife doesn't know.....lol.
My question here is 
I have the opportunity to get my tensioner upgraded as well as the carbon cleaning done a great price , 54,000
on a 2012 Rline .
I have also been thinking about upgrading my turbo this summer.
Now I have a friend that has found a 2015 Golf R complete engine for sale. It will be cheaper than upgrading my tensioner and my turbo.
How difficult would this be to change out? The same guy that found it will also be installing it. Your thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Isn't the golf R TFSI? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I have a few mods in the garage I keep in a secret location so the wife doesn't know.....lol.
> My question here is
> I have the opportunity to get my tensioner upgraded as well as the carbon cleaning done a great price , 54,000
> on a 2012 Rline .
> ...


Just no. Completely different chassis, engine management, exhaust routing, all different. This is nothing like swapping a small block chevy for a small block chevy motor. Systems are much more complex than that. It's not even a question of difficulty, it's borderline impossible. Even if you were given a free engine, hah.

Get a K04 kit on sale and call it a day.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much for your information. It will go a long ways.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

superdave67 said:


> What's the word on the front grill? No VW emblem, no horizontal louvers? I like it. Any tips on setting that up?


Its custom made by me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Turb02 said:


> Its custom made by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think you could make a separate diy thread? Very interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Thank you very much for your information. It will go a long ways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Just look at iModR with the 2.0t 4mo heartache


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Its pretty straight forward.

Cut the center section out, patch where it use to be, moulded the chrome surround to the nose cone, buy honey comb, cut to fit, plastic weld to the back side.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

someone buy these 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7838049-FS-19-quot-VMR-718-Wheels


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got word my lip is almost done! Much excite!!!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Noticed a chunk of plastic in the rear floor the other day. Started looking around and found the little guide for the seatbelt was shattered. No idea how it happened. Think I can buy just that piece or will the bolster have to be replaced? It seems like it's (inside the bolster) the clip that holds it to the frame/body. It looks like it had a part number stamped on it, but I can't read it and I didn't find all the pieces so I can't get them back together. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


>


Money well spent there


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Money well spent there


haha... trying to get on ur level bruh


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Money well spent there


Whatchur cars even look like these days?


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Do you think you could make a separate diy thread? Very interested!



I second the motion!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Here here!

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

picked up some beauties yesterday


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> picked up some beauties yesterday


Those look dope! debated getting those neuspeed wheels for a while in 19x9.. What size and offset did you go with?


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Those look dope! debated getting those neuspeed wheels for a while in 19x9.. What size and offset did you go with?


Thank you sir! These are staggered, up front 19x8 et45 and for the rear 19x9 et 45

I'm going to mount 225/35 tires for front & 235/35 for the rear


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Thank you sir! These are staggered, up front 19x8 et45 and for the rear 19x9 et 45
> 
> I'm going to mount 225/35 tires for front & 235/35 for the rear


Why not 19x9 all around? Not trying to knock the flow. But why are you going smaller in the front? Stock size is 235/40.. If anything go wider in the rear for some stance.


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Why not 19x9 all around? Not trying to knock the flow. But why are you going smaller in the front? Stock size is 235/40.. If anything go wider in the rear for some stance.


I bought these from a good friend of mine, if I would have purchased new I would have definitely bought 19x9 all around.

As for tires, the friend I bought these from ran those tire sizes I listed and it looked amazing, just thought Id stick with that look.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> I bought these from a good friend of mine, if I would have purchased new I would have definitely bought 19x9 all around.
> 
> As for tires, the friend I bought these from ran those tire sizes I listed and it looked amazing, just thought Id stick with that look.


Makes sense. He had them on a CC too? Next time you get $$ get some neater tires.. Spacers in the front will help too. Show some pics when they are on. 

Cheers


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Makes sense. He had them on a CC too? Next time you get $$ get some neater tires.. Spacers in the front will help too. Show some pics when they are on.
> 
> Cheers


Yes he had them on his bagged CC! I'm going to run a 10mm spacer up front for sure and I may use a little spacer in the rear depending on how the 9's fit. 

Ill be posting some more photos when everything is fitted/mounted :beer:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Less than 10 minutes to get these brakes for cheap.. TT RS.. 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272210185695 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272210185695 

Less than 10 minutes left on there TT RS brakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> picked up some beauties yesterday


I was thinking of picking up a set as well! You beat me to the punch!


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

83k miles and going. Just changed my oil and rotated tires. These milestar tires still going great after 18k. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272210185695
> 
> Less than 10 minutes left on there TT RS brakes
> 
> ...


Sick. U got em?

Make sure to get dust shield and SS Lines off USPmotorsports


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sick. U got em?
> 
> Make sure to get dust shield and SS Lines off USPmotorsports


Debated. But I still have a good 15k before I need to change mine. I don't want to make the investment until I have too. Someone else got lucky, only one bidder.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Less than 10 minutes to get these brakes for cheap.. TT RS..
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272210185695


Oh wow...those were like 20minutes away from me, near my parent's house


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Whatchur cars even look like these days?


(her) Passat is stock now...will be getting CC Mallory wheels tomorrow though

My Tig....still tweaking/adding parts


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MKV06 said:


> Yup they are the 19. Now I have to go through the headache of getting sensors because I will not take them out of the Mallory rims on it now. I didn't realize how expensive sensors are. Anybody have any cheap links lol


PM sent


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Added carbon fibre mirror caps







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160420/c06844c273b15f11e83c0c21320b01f7.jp

[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160420/1a671f09fbed65172859cc8c9b4e02a6.jpg

Also installed interior LED lights:



















Added chrome trim around the mirror cap BUT not sure IF i should keep it...

Yay or nay???


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Added chrome trim around the mirror cap BUT not sure IF i should keep it...

Yay or nay???








[/QUOTE]

I haven't seen that done.... I think it would look better if it was black chrome strip


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Jimmy Floyd:
What is with those neck rest things? I saw those on Aliexpress and thought aren't those super uncomfortable???


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

They are surprisingly comfortable, got mine from eBay


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got this bit of detail handled


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone have advice on what to do if one of these M10 Nuts is stripped (Blue Arrows)? I can't get the bit to sit in it properly to loosen it.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

http://m.craftsman.com/craftsman-10-pc-damaged-bolt-nut-remover-set-low/p-00952166000P would be my recommendation. That should be able to bite into it without any trouble.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Got this bit of detail handled


Looks great! I am waiting to install mine, ordered the one without the Cruise control buttons. Was the install difficult?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Looks great! I am waiting to install mine, ordered the one without the Cruise control buttons. Was the install difficult?


It's extremely easy.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5656975-DIY-Golf-R-Steering-Wheel-Installation


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Looks great! I am waiting to install mine, ordered the one without the Cruise control buttons. Was the install difficult?


Is yours a regular gti wheel?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

It took me twenty mins to change my wheel over and code


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> Got this bit of detail handled


That looks amazing!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

How is the feel of the MKVI wheel compared to the MK7? I definitely prefer the looks of the VI but they'll be harder to find with time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

I love it, best mod I've done. DSG is 100% better for me with the paddles. I always use manual mode now. I feel this is the wheel which VW should of fitted from the facelift as it makes the car feel more modern inside IMHO


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

MKV06 said:


> That looks amazing!


Thank you sir


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Is yours a regular gti wheel?


No, Mine is the r-line wheel, badge isn't visible in the pic.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

robjettauk said:


> It took me twenty mins to change my wheel over and code


What coding did you do? DSG paddles enabling?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

jimmyfloyd said:


> What coding did you do? DSG paddles enabling?


Yes, it's just a click box


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

robjettauk said:


> Yes, it's just a click box


Ok, thanks. Since I already have DSG paddles on My current wheel i shouldn't have to Do Amy coding. Askes my local VW dealer how much they charge for the swap and they quoted me aprox 200$ and claimed they had to do some coding after the install...

Gonna give it a try this weekend, fingers crossed


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

I just followed a YouTube vid, very very easy. I didnt even disconnect the battery (not saying you should do this). The hardest part was getting the old airbag off


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Weekend Playground
Installed my APR Intake



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally got one huh? You happy with the sound?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Finally got one huh? You happy with the sound?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yessir, sounds good. Not too loud as its my daily. Enjoying the look with the engine cover.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Put my summer wheels back on, this time with Michelin PSS in 245/35/19 and love them. Also installed my CC Syndicate stickers and R-Line side skirts. Pictures when the weather clears up.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Weekend Playground
> Installed my APR Intake
> 
> 
> ...


Just missing some red tops


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Just missing some red tops


I put them in my cart, but I honestly like them black


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Nethers said:


> I put them in my cart, but I honestly like them black


The red tops are actually better for your engine. They're not just a color option.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

2010 Retrofit - hard part done. 

Harnesses complete and radar / modules mounted. 

Upgraded TPMS - Autolocation and premium monitoring of each tire in dash.

Added - Lane Assist

(Note: zip ties are to just hold the location where I want everything to bolt to)

Still need to complete install by running harness to each mirror, Gateway Module, Fuse in C panel, and ground. But hard part is over with.














































https://vimeo.com/163989421



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> 2010 Retrofit - hard part done.
> 
> Harnesses complete and radar / modules mounted.
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Put her to work! Audi & VW Show and Go! Found out about the show at 5am. Planned to go to the local C&C since we just moved to Jersey in January, but went here instead.









Ran in sport mode first time.. Second 2 runs went into manual mode. Can't complain.. APR Stage 2.1v

What are others with out big turbos running? 
https://vimeo.com/164021941


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Liquid Glasses it*


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Installed euro cupholder, power folding mirrors, aluminum sport pedals, power folding switch, chrome tipped trunk and gas switches and door warning lights with LEDs on the front doors. Still have warning lights with LEDs for the rear doors too that hopefully I'll install tomorrow. I also have footwell lights and euro siren to install but not sure when I'll be getting to them.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

jacobroufa said:


> Installed euro cupholder, power folding mirrors, aluminum sport pedals, power folding switch, chrome tipped trunk and gas switches and door warning lights with LEDs on the front doors. Still have warning lights with LEDs for the rear doors too that hopefully I'll install tomorrow. I also have footwell lights and euro siren to install but not sure when I'll be getting to them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Over the weekend, I finished my ambient lighting and door warning lights (into which I promptly installed DEAutoKey LEDs), did the Euro cupholder, and ran the wires for the 115V OEM Inverter that lives in the back of my centre console. Just need some repair wires and a harness connector and I'll be good to go.

While I was at it, I stuffed so much felt into the plastic-on-plastic areas in the console that I killed a bunch of creaks and rattles once I was finally able to get everything to seat properly.

Power folding mirrors arrived at my in-laws (in Poland), and I'll install them when we next get over there in May. Hopefully I'll get everything in the door done this time around - I hate working in doors!

Glad I wasn't the only one who did a Euro cupholder this weekend!

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one who did a Euro cupholder this weekend!


Yeah! It was a pain in the neck but went pretty smooth, all things considered. Must-do mod, IMO.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> 2010 Retrofit - hard part done.
> 
> Harnesses complete and radar / modules mounted.
> 
> ...


I plan on doing lane assist when I pull the rear bumper to install the PDC sensors. I'm doing power folding mirrors soon, so I'll wire the auto dimming and the lane assist LEDs while I'm at it. I'm also going to do some sound deadening and insulation whilst in there. I hate going into the doors; there are so many opportunities to introduce rattles.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> I plan on doing lane assist when I pull the rear bumper to install the PDC sensors. I'm doing power folding mirrors soon, so I'll wire the auto dimming and the lane assist LEDs while I'm at it. I'm also going to do some sound deadening and insulation whilst in there. I hate going into the doors; there are so many opportunities to introduce rattles.
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Lol, yea, I thought about doing the PDC at the same time, but said screw it... I'll pull the bumper off again sometime


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Lol, yea, I thought about doing the PDC at the same time, but said screw it... I'll pull the bumper off again sometime


I already have the front sensors installed. At this point, I'm just procrastinating.  

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> I already have the front sensors installed. At this point, I'm just procrastinating.
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Welcome to my world. 2 kids, 2 dogs, and a wife, it's all about finding the time! I have so much stuff to finish retrofit, I'll take small wins any day! I got a rear seat heater kit with OEM controls yet, PDC, I need to finish the damn ACC already (finally gots me an ABS control module that supports full stop / start braking). My AVDI (which finally came) IMMO / CCM adaptation. 

Too many projects


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Welcome to my world. 2 kids, 2 dogs, and a wife, it's all about finding the time! I have so much stuff to finish retrofit, I'll take small wins any day! I got a rear seat heater kit with OEM controls yet, PDC, I need to finish the damn ACC already (finally gots me an ABS control module that supports full stop / start braking). My AVDI (which finally came) IMMO / CCM adaptation.
> 
> Too many projects


I'm thinking if rolling the dice on an ABS controller and ACC radar unit. I'd love to have ACC. And blue needles (but I'm not crazy about the thought of taking my cluster apart and soldering it!). And the lane assist camera. And a rear battery mount. And rear heated seats. And...

Well, it does just go on and on, doesn't it.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked her up from the wrap shop and took her to Wekfest Chicago 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Picked her up from the wrap shop and took her to Wekfest Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the circuit board wrap


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Love the circuit board wrap


Is that what it is?))


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Beautiful :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Added stickers on the rear Windows


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Attended the Neuspeed open house event / "Last Sunday" canyon cruise. Last photo before the new wheels are on! :laugh:

photo cred: Ej & Jason


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Attended the Neuspeed open house event / "Last Sunday" canyon cruise. Last photo before the new wheels are on! :laugh:
> 
> photo cred: Ej & Jason


Dope. Which wheels did u pickup? Im getting their set as well (hopefully)


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Dope. Which wheels did u pickup? Im getting their set as well (hopefully)


Thanks boss! I picked up a set of 19" Neuspeed RSe10's


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got one of these fancy things in the mail. Still working on figuring it all out. I haven't used Android in years so it's interesting. Have to take it out again and properly mount the GPS antenna and hopefully find an app for A2DP streaming that supports album artwork, if that's even possible. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Got one of these fancy things in the mail. Still working on figuring it all out. I haven't used Android in years so it's interesting. Have to take it out again and properly mount the GPS antenna and hopefully find an app for A2DP streaming that supports album artwork, if that's even possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. What make and model?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've yet to figure that out. Minimal markings on the unit itself and the listing on aliexpress just says allwinnertech. More research definitely underway soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

Stero1D said:


> Picked her up from the wrap shop and took her to Wekfest Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! looking good!!! want to touch!


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Cleaned winter rims, added red rim protector and wolfburg edition center cap.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Nothing Exciting....*

Had to spend $687.00 to have a one direction alternator pulley replaced on mine today. UGH  The good news is that I was expecting it to be timing chine tensioner related.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

After 200 miles on the new suspension, I had the alignment done yesterday.

Also installed the 24mm H&R Rear Sway Bar. :beer:


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

Who here has painted their grills? 

specifically second gen CCs


----------



## mathm2 (Dec 5, 2015)

I did... Logo isn't painted but the grill is with plastidip









send via Sony Xperia


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

mathm2 said:


> I did... Logo isn't painted but the grill is with plastidip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mainly looking for gen2 specific CCs since they are different. thanks though

just curious if i need to remove front bumper cover as well


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> 2010 Retrofit - hard part done.
> 
> Harnesses complete and radar / modules mounted.
> 
> ...


did you buy lane assist kit from AliExpress?
it should come with brackets for mounting, no?

at least mine did but my car had the bracket already 
so they are laying around some where :laugh:


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Just cleaned the CC up first wash since h2oi 2016. Threw the new built LP1's on and some banners :laugh:


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol that plate tho


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

x.D said:


> Lol that plate tho


Forreal, that would get me fired when the old guys finally figured out what it meant.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

eurosportluv said:


> mainly looking for gen2 specific CCs since they are different. thanks though
> 
> just curious if i need to remove front bumper cover as well


The chrome inserts pop out. You can remove those and paint/wrap as you wish. I painted mine with plasti dip 2 years ago. Some have done it gloss black. Others remove the whole grill and paint the surround. No bumper removal needed


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Oem one from exec rline


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Picked her up from the wrap shop and took her to Wekfest Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so how did you do the trim around the Windows? I have had quotes to paint it but even some dudes won't touch it. So what's the secret if there is one


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

It's a wrap.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> Ok so how did you do the trim around the Windows? I have had quotes to paint it but even some dudes won't touch it. So what's the secret if there is one


Its wrapped. Just like Ivan said ))


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I think the torque spec I followed for my trans drain plug was wrong and it's been slowly leaking. Shifting has gotten harder and I can feel it slipping occasionally. Two questions:

Can I add ATF (non-DSG) by removing only the drain plug and not the filler tube thing?

What is the correct torque for the drain plug?

Hopefully getting this taken care of tomorrow and hoping that no damage has been done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

manefresh2089 said:


> The chrome inserts pop out. You can remove those and paint/wrap as you wish. I painted mine with plasti dip 2 years ago. Some have done it gloss black. Others remove the whole grill and paint the surround. No bumper removal needed


thank you!



BORA RSI said:


> Oem one from exec rline


I saw this earlier. Inspired me. Instead of buying, i am going to paint my grill identically to this.....

i hope you dont mind


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Some fun with projector lights while the transmission cools for fluid check. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A little revised stiffening


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Installed this today. Still have a buzzing sound.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Painted the center part of engine cover ☺ 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got a fat lip from a Canadian!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Got a fat lip from a Canadian!


Jeremié?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Cbritt said:


> Jeremié?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Qui


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

HPA SHS coilovers. Who has them and how are they. Lowering the car in the next two weeks and deciding on low with comfort comparable to stock or as close as possible. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> HPA SHS coilovers. Who has them and how are they. Lowering the car in the next two weeks and deciding on low with comfort comparable to stock or as close as possible. Thanks for any input.


I have them and i love them. Spin all the way down! It will ride good! KW is the best!


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Yay is one sweet a$! Ride

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

specialagentperry said:


> Yay is one sweet a$! Ride
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Thanks ))


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> *HPA SHS coilovers*. Who has them and how are they. Lowering the car in the next two weeks and deciding on low with comfort comparable to stock or as close as possible. Thanks for any input.


*VERY* good choice :thumbup: :thumbup:


Also see here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7872978-Wheelie-Cool-CC-R-Line-mod-list-and-video


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Installed a new hood strut so the car doesn't try to eat me when I check my oil. 

Sent from my LGLS620 using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

On hpa also. All the way down. Ride is better than oem. Firmer but still comfortable for a daily


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

"Un-Plasti Dipped" my wheels and used my new Adams Polishes foam gun to clean the car. Really liking the mallory's in stock form right now.


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

I worked on a bunch different things over the past week or so and finished it up today, picts are below. It wasn't that what I was doing was hard it only took so long because between work and everything else I only had a couple of hours here and there to get it done. 

Before I started I washed it then changed the oil.

I took the old clear bra off the headlights and replaced it with new stuff. The corners were starting to peal off and I figured now would be the time to do it. 

I took the front part of the bumper where you put the license plate to a body shop to get a quote to get the 4 holes filled and they wanted $300. Didn't want to spend that much so I spent $30 on some 3M gloss black vinyl, filled the holes and wrapped the whole front and most of the grill except the emblem. I had the chrome surround of the grill wrapped in gloss black vinyl for a while so I took it off and replaced it with new stuff. It came out perfect, I am not sure how I feel about the look yet, but I do like the fact that it didn't cost me $300 to cover the damn holes. 

Cleaned out my catch can, damn that sh!t was nasty. It was coated inside with what looked like a combination of diarrhea and vomit. Thank god I have a sink in the garage or the wifey would have killed me. 

Lastly, I finished installing my stealth water meth injection set up. When I first put it in I jacked up the washer fluid reservoir and but was able to get it to work without leaking. That was over 2 years ago and after I jacked up the reservoir I bought a new one from VW just never put it in until now. After that I tweaked the mount I made and did some better hiding of the nozzle hose. No leaks after waiting 2 days so I buttoned it up and filled it up with boost juice. No, I don't use the windshield washer nozzles so I won't be spraying that stuff on my windshield.


----------



## VeeDblYu (May 27, 2011)

Swapped out my RNS-510 for a Joying 5.1.1 Android head unit! So far so good!

Don't mind the date, that pic was just after I put it in 










Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## vukasiN. (Nov 25, 2015)

VeeDblYu said:


> Swapped out my RNS-510 for a Joying 5.1.1 Android head unit! So far so good!
> 
> Don't mind the date, that pic was just after I put it in


Whats the hardware quality of joying? How gps works, does it find quickly satelites? Bluetooth paring works? Tell us something more, I found videos on youtube, but what is your opinion, does it worth it?
I'm gonna switch rns 315 to 510, but I watched joying media's and they got amazing features... I realy dont like after market stuff in car, but this is very cool


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got the DSG tune... So far, shifts smooth, holds gears a little longer in drive mode, manual mode seems to shift smoother and faster. Also nice to see the gear next to the Drive or Sport indicator..

Looking forward to trying out launch control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn VW for not putting the Gen.3 engine in the CC.
BFI has a APR EFR 7163 stage 3 kit they are offering with free instalation, a $800 savings.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished wiring my lighting..










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Turb02 said:


> Finished wiring my lighting..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Do you have a dyi? Looking to make a similar mod


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Looks awesome! Do you have a dyi? Looking to make a similar mod


Thanks.

Buy whatever color LED strips from Amazon
Cut to length (locations for cutting are on the LED strips)
Solder wires to connect each section of lighting together
Wire to trunk light

I also bought 45 degree aluminum track to put the lights in. They have a diffusing cover so the lights aren't spotty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Buy whatever color LED strips from Amazon
> Cut to length (locations for cutting are on the LED strips)
> ...


Thanks, will give it a try


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

test fit today










@operamatt


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meth tank installed. Flip rear arm rest down to fill.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Made my smallest mod yet


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking good :thumbup:

I took spacers off...back to factory bolts and lock bolts :laugh:


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

So I'm gathering all the parts for my custom exhaust. I've got my Jones bottle resonator and I think I'm going with a Hushpower muffler. My tips came in and they look effing huge. 

I want them big cause I'm gonna tuck them up high and back in the opening so just a sliver is poking past the valence. I'm just not sure if they're gonna look right, what do you guys think? I'm on the fence.

2.5 inlet to dual 3.5









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Had a coil pack go bad randomly. My third one in less than a year. Seems to have possibly solved what I thought was the transmission slipping when going from 3>2 in D, but we will see tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> So I'm gathering all the parts for my custom exhaust. I've got my Jones bottle resonator and I think I'm going with a Hushpower muffler. My tips came in and they look effing huge.
> 
> I want them big cause I'm gonna tuck them up high and back in the opening so just a sliver is poking past the valence. I'm just not sure if they're gonna look right, what do you guys think? I'm on the fence.
> 
> ...


Those look to JDM.. If that's the look you want... I say smaller..

Why not just for magnaflow mufflers all the way. You can fit three, one where resonator is and two for a dual set up. Unless you want single side, then just one for rear and one for resonator..


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

She gotta fat lip ☺


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

sellinagolf said:


> She gotta fat lip ☺


Swipeleft....Hilarious.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Made some more small mods

Changed car seat buttons:



















Alu ring around light switch:










Carbon fibre inlay on trunk emblem










Added R-line pedals


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*cleaned up*

[video]http://vid267.photobucket.com/albums/ii306/sdvolks/2012%20VW%20CC/146AAF4F-5A54-486A-AFF5-7D2CFE0DC4DF_zpsfs79weeg.mp4[/video][video][object Url][/video]


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

jimmyfloyd said:


>


Link for the pedals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Cbritt said:


> Link for the pedals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the link:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fit-For-Volks...rans-Pedal-Cover-Set-/221988215267?nav=SEARCH

Brake pedal is a replacement, accelerator pedal fits over the existing one. Dead pedal is a little more difficult to install


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I like that ring around the headlight switch, didn't know you could get it separate. I just need that and the aluminum trimmed vents for mine. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Chatchie said:


> I like that ring around the headlight switch, didn't know you could get it separate. I just need that and the aluminum trimmed vents for mine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Here's a link for the Alu ring

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Alu-Ring-fur-Lichtschalter-Aluring-VW-Tiguan-CNC-/281249471796?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Here's a link for the Alu ring
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Alu-Ring-fur-Lichtschalter-Aluring-VW-Tiguan-CNC-/281249471796?nav=SEARCH


Just bought it. Thanks! Now to find those vent rings.....

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Chatchie said:


> Just bought it. Thanks! Now to find those vent rings.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Some more links for the vents etc:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/VW-VOLKSWAGEN...-V6-TSI-FSI-/141557128630?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

And the rings for the controls

http://m.ebay.com/itm/FOR-VW-CC-PAS...RINGS-SATIN-/281501887043?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Quick stop this morning for the best Dounuts in the world.










Just now decided to go Franken Turbo.
Got a great opportunity, stay tuned.
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

AJ_CC said:


> Swipeleft....Hilarious.




Yea, my girlfriend doesn't think it's funny but I live in a college town and get a ton of laughs driving through town.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally added some 20mm spacers with extended bolts from ECS Tuning.

Very happy with how the car sits now.


































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> She gotta fat lip ☺


Any chance you could let us know the details where you got the lip, i've been looking for something like this for a while, looks fantastic. I may have missed the info from earlier in the post but couldn't find anything, difficult to find anything to fit the R line even finding a tune for my 2014 car was an uphill struggle.

Thanks


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

After installing my new lights I took her to get a bath.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Realizing I may not like my parking lights setup too well. Suggestions? (Without adding new parts) I think I have the corner lights at 25% with the front signals at 0%.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

swerve2850 said:


> Any chance you could let us know the details where you got the lip, i've been looking for something like this for a while, looks fantastic. I may have missed the info from earlier in the post but couldn't find anything, difficult to find anything to fit the R line even finding a tune for my 2014 car was an uphill struggle.
> 
> Thanks


If you're willing to drop ~450$ On this compressed fiberglass hand made awesome piece of art lip, a Canadian fellow can be found on Instagram under the username @jaylecours

DM Him your interest and he'll take a deposit, takes about 3-4 weeks and ships upon receipt of full payment. Packaging was great, had to make minor modifications to a couple of the spacers to get it to my liking but otherwise it's frikken awesome. I'll post better pics when it stops being so dirty. My car that is. 

Also tell him @evandersex sent you


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Got mine back with a new exhaust and slapped on new wheels


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

B^6 said:


> Got mine back with a new exhaust and slapped on new wheels


Nice wheels. 
Specs? 

Sendt fra min HTC One med Tapatalk


----------



## CC_ (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys, so this is regarding my rear brakes. I was changing them the other day and was using a VAG-COM to handle the e-brake and I'm pretty sure I lost voltage during the prosess. So me stupidly not knowing I tried to open them again and it "fail" to do so. So I then thought I might have to close them before I can open them again so that's what I did. But I closed them without the caliper being on the rotor. Apparently I've screwed myself and the caliper is no good anymore. Is this true? Can I just buy two new motors and put those on instead of buying two new calipers and motors?


----------



## CC_ (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys, so this is regarding my rear brakes. I was changing them the other day and was using a VAG-COM to handle the e-brake and I'm pretty sure I lost voltage during the prosess. So me stupidly not knowing I tried to open them again and it "fail" to do so. So I then thought I might have to close them before I can open them again so that's what I did. But I closed them without the caliper being on the rotor. Apparently I've screwed myself and the caliper is no good anymore. Is this true? Can I just buy two new motors and put those on instead of buying two new calipers and motors?


----------



## CC_ (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys, so this is regarding my rear brakes. I was changing them the other day and was using a VAG-COM to handle the e-brake and I'm pretty sure I lost voltage during the prosess. So me stupidly not knowing I tried to open them again and it "fail" to do so. So I then thought I might have to close them before I can open them again so that's what I did. But I closed them without the caliper being on the rotor. Apparently I've screwed myself and the caliper is no good anymore. Is this true? Can I just buy two new motors and put those on instead of buying two new calipers and motors?


----------



## CC_ (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys, so this is regarding my rear brakes. I have a 2010 CC 2.0T. I was changing them the other day and was using a VAG-COM to handle the e-brake and I'm pretty sure I lost voltage during the prosess. So me stupidly not knowing I tried to open them again and it "fail" to do so. So I then thought I might have to close them before I can open them again so that's what I did. But I closed them without the caliper being on the rotor. Apparently I've screwed myself and the caliper is no good anymore. Is this true? Can I just buy two new motors and put those on instead of buying two new calipers and motors?


----------



## NietoCC (May 18, 2016)

huzrddy said:


> After installing my new lights I took her to get a bath.


I'm digging the set up. I'm actually tinting my fog lights yellow this weekend. But what suspension and wheels are you running?


----------



## NietoCC (May 18, 2016)

*Tinted my tail lights today using vht nite-shades. I wasn't planning on going this dark but plenty of light still shines through.*


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

The rear is now done. 

New diffuser, carbon fiber look, retro fitted R-line tail lights. 










also wrapped a previous mod, the trunk trim. It was chrome however the quality was low and it did not Look good. Now it matches the side mirrors and diffuser:










Installed LED reverse lights:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

jimmyfloyd said:


>


Love the new diffuser but not sure why you have your CC badged as a Passat


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

CC_ said:


> Hey guys, so this is regarding my rear brakes. I have a 2010 CC 2.0T. I was changing them the other day and was using a VAG-COM to handle the e-brake and I'm pretty sure I lost voltage during the prosess. So me stupidly not knowing I tried to open them again and it "fail" to do so. So I then thought I might have to close them before I can open them again so that's what I did. But I closed them without the caliper being on the rotor. Apparently I've screwed myself and the caliper is no good anymore. Is this true? Can I just buy two new motors and put those on instead of buying two new calipers and motors?


I would try and manually get them to reopen 1st


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Love the new diffuser but not sure why you have your CC badged as a Passat


Was like that when I bought it, Will rebadge to CC. The CC is named Passat CC in Europe.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Was like that when I bought it, Will rebadge to CC. The CC is named Passat CC in Europe.


Is it still named the Passat CC in Europe? I know VW removed Passat from the name for the second generation, which I thought they should've done a long time ago.

And I would just remove all the badging. It would look way better.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mine is also tagged Passat...been thinking about removing it but putting it back as Asspat  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Was like that when I bought it, Will rebadge to CC. The CC is named Passat CC in Europe.


Same thing here in Canada, was first called Passat CC when it arrived in 2009, but then was rebadged simply CC the following year. I own a 2009 and the previous owner also removed the CC just like yours. Ordered teh new CC badge and had that replaced in no time. So insulting, lol.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Love the new diffuser but not sure why you have your CC badged as a Passat


I'm sure you know the CC actually is a Passat. Overseas, they're physically badged on the trunk with "PASSAT CC" instead of just "CC" like they are in the states.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

cj8 said:


> I'm sure you know the CC actually is a Passat. Overseas, they're physically badged on the trunk with "PASSAT CC" instead of just "CC" like they are in the states.


Quite aware of that as my previous post indicates.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Quite aware of that as my previous post indicates.


Sorry, I didn't see all those! Or they were typed as I was typing, not sure.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Changed DSG fluid...3rd time in 84000 miles......


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

cj8 said:


> I'm sure you know the CC actually is a Passat. Overseas, they're physically badged on the trunk with "PASSAT CC" instead of just "CC" like they are in the states.


In Europe, at least where I live (Spain), cc it's called cc (without passat) since 2012 get's the facelift.
 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Another small mod, added wolfburg edition sticker on the mirror control button:


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

I change my 2e gen climatronic for a 3e gen climatronic 

Look much better then before 

2e gen 









3e gen









Next license plate lights to led, footwell lights to led, doorlights to led.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

hudeck said:


> I change my 2e gen climatronic for a 3e gen climatronic
> 
> Look much better then before
> 
> ...


Awesome mod! 

Was the install difficult? Or plug and play?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Awesome mod!
> 
> Was the install difficult? Or plug and play?


It was a easy mod... Climatronic was plug and play. The only thing I had to modify a bit was the trim (15min work)

After install two button combinations and that's it


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

hudeck said:


> It was a easy mod... Climatronic was plug and play. The only thing I had to modify a bit was the trim (15min work)
> 
> After install two button combinations and that's it


Thanks! Will try to make this mod. All buttons work?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Yes and all buttons work for me.. I don't know if you have front seat heating. 

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

I ordered it all on this site

This is the climatronic 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1973679815.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Yes and all buttons work for me.. I don't know if you have front seat heating. 

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

I ordered it all on this site

This is the climatronic 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1973679815.html

This is the brushed aluminum trim

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32513203575.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

hudeck said:


> Yes and all buttons work for me.. I don't know if you have front seat heating.
> 
> If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes i have front seat heating


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

hudeck said:


> Yes and all buttons work for me.. I don't know if you have front seat heating.
> 
> If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


If that didn't come factory on my 09 CC can I install it?


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

NietoCC said:


> I'm digging the set up. I'm actually tinting my fog lights yellow this weekend. But what suspension and wheels are you running?


Thanks. The headlights and turns are factory european parts. The turns are tinted and have clear laminX while the fogs have yellow laminx protecting them from the damn rocks where i live. I have been through 3 windshields since i bought the car. The suspension is Koni coils spun down almost all the way and the wheels are VMR 710's 19x8.5 and new Michelin PSS 245/35/19.


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Nethers said:


> If that didn't come factory on my 09 CC can I install it?


Yes it is possible...


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Nethers said:


> If that didn't come factory on my 09 CC can I install it?


Yes it is possible...


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

hudeck said:


> Yes it is possible...


How involved is it?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

hudeck said:


> Yes it is possible...


How involved is it?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Nethers said:


> How involved is it?


That depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

hudeck said:


> That depends on what you want to do.


Dual climate control?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Installed my Kerma TDI Polaris FIS module. https://vimeo.com/167678492


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Panfac3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Time to update your signature


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Dual climate control?


I see from your info you have a 2009 Sport like myself. If that's the case, you can't swap out the climate controls. The sport has the climatic system instead of the climatronic. To swap from one to the other, you'd have to replace all the duct work and wiring behind the dash, because it's completely different.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

DarthBajan said:


> I see from your info you have a 2009 Sport like myself. If that's the case, you can't swap out the climate controls. The sport has the climatic system instead of the climatronic. To swap from one to the other, you'd have to replace all the duct work and wiring behind the dash, because it's completely different.


Ah, exactly what I needed to know. I will not be doing that . Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

No problem man. Nothing like saving money


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking to purchase an oem reverse camera. Saw this on eBay for 500 and was just curious if anybody knew if this was in fact 100% oem just to be safe. thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-PASSAT-B6-CC-BADGE-EMBLEM-REAR-VIEW-CAMERA-RVC-for-RNS510-RNS315-RCD510-/281766968658?hash=item419a9ebd52:g:XTUAAOSwMmBVwy6P

Camera PN: 1Q0 827 469 A (Etched on back of emblem/camera)
Harnes PN: 5M1 970 161 AC


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Chemical guys products do it again!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Panfac3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where you from in Mass? I'm in the Dighton/Rehoboth area.


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> Where you from in Mass? I'm in the Dighton/Rehoboth area.


I am 15 minutes away from Boston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Panfac3 said:


> I am 15 minutes away from Boston.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm about 25 minutes from Boston, but work in Rhode Island. Maybe we should have a CC meet up sometime.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in RI and my friend B^6 is in Norton, MA. We started a Facebook CC group for the Northeast recently.https://fb.com/groups/834395550040545/?fth=1


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Tried my new d3s deautokey hid bulbs at night time. Very happy with the color and look


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anybody know if 2009 EOS and 2012 CC have interchangeable side view mirrors?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I believe so


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Wrapped lightswitch and parking brake surround










Also wrapped the car seat adjustement buttons


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I took some of the gap out of my fat lip. 











And then I bought a thing...


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

The1Bill said:


> I'm about 25 minutes from Boston, but work in Rhode Island. Maybe we should have a CC meet up sometime.
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


I agree that would be a good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

DarthBajan said:


> I'm in RI and my friend B^6 is in Norton, MA. We started a Facebook CC group for the Northeast recently.https://fb.com/groups/834395550040545/?fth=1


I am actually apart of that group as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Some upgrade of audio:

- 8 ' radio with android, video recorder, rear camera, 3G
- 2-way set on the front U - Dimension El Comp 6 powered by amplifier Blaupunkt Ema 255 330W
- Re 30cm Subwoofer Audio powered by amplifier Weconic 600W
- The front doors and trunk mats and foam rubber


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Been making some progress on my custom side skirt, and rear bumper splitters. Was able to do a test fit yesterday. Hope to get them painted and installed over the weekend.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Added new VW exclusive carpets


















Also added alu rings for the climate control buttons


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I cursed at it. Flapping noise coming from a/c blower. May need to sell soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Dropped the suspension way down low. 













Thanks to a 300$ Costco trip. Heard them rub on the drive home 😁😁


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody near bucks county pa help me with some coding for rvc?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sellinagolf said:


> Dropped the suspension way down low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you accidentally posted the wrong picture....I don't see it way down low. Looks like stock height to me


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Love those wheels the color looks awesome

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my third exhaust installed yesterday. Went with AWE again. Huge thanks to Modded Euros for getting this to me in 2 weeks exact, when the turnaround time for everyone else was up to 5 weeks.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> Got my third exhaust installed yesterday. Went with AWE again. Huge thanks to Modded Euros for getting this to me in 2 weeks exact, when the turnaround time for everyone else was up to 5 weeks.


You selling your old setup? My exhaust sounds horrible with the Downpipe.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sold the exhaust last year and went back to stock until I got this one. Sorry bro. What are you looking for?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I was gonna do a custom cat back but if someone local had something for sale I'd just do that. It needs to be something quiet tho.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I think you accidentally posted the wrong picture....I don't see it way down low. Looks like stock height to me




 I tried. 

Wait till that elevel setup is in. Ooooboy


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

StopTech ST-41 (328mm)
Pedal feel - Immediate
- yes i need the oe caps...
Install done @PureMotorsport


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

I picked up my power folding mirrors and lane assist camera. Hopefully I won't have any issues through customs tomorrow. 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Just put the kid to bed. Gonna try to get this all in.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Got my car back after a new clutch install. FX350. Break in period is stressfullllll


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Did a few things the other day but the best of them all was the 034 dogbone insert.

I had some slop in the drivetrain and snobrdrdan recommend that I try that insert out. That little thing is amazing. Hard to describe but the car feels more direct. Give it throttle and it goes with no sluggishness or slop. Manual downshifts on the DSG are soooo much smoother now too. I love it. There is some added vibration when low rpm lugging from about 1000-1300 rpm but the trade-off is well worth it.

If there's anyone out there that hasn't tried this give it a shot, one of the best mods I've done in a while.

I also pulled my rear coilover collar, put in the TT pads and dropped the front. It's way to low now....









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Got my beauties back from powder coat yesterday.. WOW!! 

Couldn't be happier with how the satin black came out


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Just put the kid to bed. Gonna try to get this all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how the install of the vent gauge goes.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Did a few things the other day but the best of them all was the 034 dogbone insert.
> 
> I had some slop in the drivetrain and snobrdrdan recommend that I try that insert out. That little thing is amazing. Hard to describe but the car feels more direct. Give it throttle and it goes with no sluggishness or slop. Manual downshifts on the DSG are soooo much smoother now too. I love it. There is some added vibration when low rpm lugging from about 1000-1300 rpm but the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> ...


You took both of my recommendations 

Nice job and looks good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I think you accidentally posted the wrong picture....I don't see it way down low. Looks like stock height to me


Needs more low!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Learned that you can start the car with one key and lock it with a second. Set the air to 66 and got dressed for work. In love! Then got in the car and tried to start with my good key and I was like uhh?? (Yes I heard the engine inning upon approach but we are nothing if creatures of habit!)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> You took both of my recommendations
> 
> Nice job and looks good  :thumbup:


It does look good but it rubs a smidge on big dips and I think the axle is hitting on the passenger side. The TT pads in the rear aren't big enough.

I'm gonna try to put the rear perch back in bottomed out without the locking nut and see what that's like. If that doesn't work out I'll attempt to glue the TT pad to my OEM one.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Washed it with Adams Polishes. They have some amazing products.


----------



## Seat7A (Mar 28, 2016)

*Indy 500*

I didn't do it today but it did it this past weekend. I drove 2400 miles round trip in 4 days to the Indy 500. Car was a dream on the open road.

--2015 CC R-Line 6M
--2016 Touareg TDI Lux


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

After a few weeks of working on them I finally got them finished and installed. The them I am referring to are side skirt splitters, and rear bumper splitter to continue the flow of my Maxton Designs lip which was installed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Eurofication said:


> After a few weeks of working on them I finally got them finished and installed. The them I am referring to are side skirt splitters, and rear bumper splitter to continue the flow of my Maxton Designs lip which was installed a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philian83 (May 27, 2016)

*My CC so far*


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> It does look good but it rubs a smidge on big dips and I think the axle is hitting on the passenger side. The TT pads in the rear aren't big enough.
> 
> I'm gonna try to put the rear perch back in bottomed out without the locking nut and see what that's like. If that doesn't work out I'll attempt to glue the TT pad to my OEM one.


Livin' the low life :laugh:

Which coilovers, btw, that you're banging the axle?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you get a new bolt or reused the existing one? Looking for a part number if you got a new one.



Chatchie said:


> Did a few things the other day but the best of them all was the 034 dogbone insert.
> 
> I had some slop in the drivetrain and snobrdrdan recommend that I try that insert out. That little thing is amazing. Hard to describe but the car feels more direct. Give it throttle and it goes with no sluggishness or slop. Manual downshifts on the DSG are soooo much smoother now too. I love it. There is some added vibration when low rpm lugging from about 1000-1300 rpm but the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Same one. Torque to 75 ft lbs. They are stretch bolts but I think VW recommends new bolts after 4 torque cycles. 

Your gonna like that insert. Best cheap mod eva.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> It does look good but it rubs a smidge on big dips and I think the axle is hitting on the passenger side. The TT pads in the rear aren't big enough.
> 
> I'm gonna try to put the rear perch back in bottomed out without the locking nut and see what that's like. If that doesn't work out I'll attempt to glue the TT pad to my OEM one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


My H&R's springs made my sway bar and axle hit each other. It only happens on speed bumps but I still hate it.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> My H&R's springs made my sway bar and axle hit each other. It only happens on speed bumps but I still hate it.


Do you know your fender to ground? I'm at 24-1/2" in the front which I thought was just about as low as you could safely go.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> Just put the kid to bed. Gonna try to get this all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which boost gauge is that?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Which boost gauge is that?


CIM vent gauge...Good price on it now too.

http://conceptsinmotion.net/store/i...d=72&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=67

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> Do you know your fender to ground? I'm at 24-1/2" in the front which I thought was just about as low as you could safely go.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'd have to measure it. I'll try to measure it this weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> Did a few things the other day but the best of them all was the 034 dogbone insert.
> 
> I had some slop in the drivetrain and snobrdrdan recommend that I try that insert out. That little thing is amazing. Hard to describe but the car feels more direct. Give it throttle and it goes with no sluggishness or slop. Manual downshifts on the DSG are soooo much smoother now too. I love it. There is some added vibration when low rpm lugging from about 1000-1300 rpm but the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> ...


How easy is it to install the dogbone? My DSG seems really laggy sluggish when shifting. Thinking about trying this to see if it helps.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> How easy is it to install the dogbone? My DSG seems really laggy sluggish when shifting. Thinking about trying this to see if it helps.


Simple. Getting the car on a jack stand takes longer. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> Simple. Getting the car on a jack stand takes longer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


So just get under the car take off the old one and just tighten the new one to 75lbs?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Yup.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

It's real simple man, it's like a 21mm that is pointing straight at the ground. Take it off, put the insert in, put it back in. Boom. Done.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

sellinagolf said:


> It's real simple man, it's like a 21mm that is pointing straight at the ground. Take it off, put the insert in, put it back in. Boom. Done.


Dang that really is easy. I'll definitely be doing it soon. Thanks


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Took a quick exhaust video recently. I love this AWE Tuning exhaust.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

DarthBajan said:


> Took a quick exhaust videorecently. I love this AWE Tuning exhaust.


Sounds good. Single side I assume? What valance is that? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> CIM vent gauge...Good price on it now too.
> 
> http://conceptsinmotion.net/store/i...d=72&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=67
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You're the man! This is perfect.

I'm assuming it fits both 1st and 2nd gen CCs.


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> CIM vent gauge...Good price on it now too.
> 
> http://conceptsinmotion.net/store/i...d=72&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=67
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You're the man!

I'm assuming it fits both 1st and 2nd gen CCs.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Learned that the rain sensor that was replaced with my second windshield does, in fact, not work. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DIY Wash 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah it's single side with the CSR diffuser.



manefresh2089 said:


> Sounds good. Single side I assume? What valance is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xplciTT (Jun 30, 2004)

*Hi all...*

Got new shoes yesterday. MRR VP5, 19x8.5 with 235/35 in front, 19x9.5 with 245/35 in rear.

You never realize just how "_not low enough_" you are until you put on the right set of wheels-- I thought I was fine with the drop from H&R springs on stock 19" Sagittas, but now all I can see is more wheel gap with these wheels. :banghead:

Gotta go lower. Guess some bags are in my future...

(Damn photobucket.com compressed this pic to full on blurryness...)


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just ordered my Tensioner Kit and made an appointment to have it installed. I ordered all the rails, both chains, both tensioners and lower cover. Great deal on Kefferparts. 
What I'm confused about is the build date listed on my door seal and in the upper timing cover, 19/11/10. My VIN says it's a 2012 Rline as does the sale sheet from VW. Can anyone explain this for me?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Just ordered my Tensioner Kit and made an appointment to have it installed. I ordered all the rails, both chains, both tensioners and lower cover. Great deal on Kefferparts.
> What I'm confused about is the build date listed on my door seal and in the upper timing cover, 19/11/10. My VIN says it's a 2012 Rline as does the sale sheet from VW. Can anyone explain this for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Are you the original owner? Maybe it had a motor put in it. That's weird.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

It has the same date on the door seal as well.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

I also have an extremely early build date on my 2012, October if I'm remembering correctly. Your build sheet will have S0B listed on it. It's on my build sheet but not my option sticker.

S0B = Veh. w/ engineering build status of current model year a. vehicle identification no. of next model year

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed it yesterday and loved the ride into work today. It feels much smoother.



Chatchie said:


> Same one. Torque to 75 ft lbs. They are stretch bolts but I think VW recommends new bolts after 4 torque cycles.
> 
> Your gonna like that insert. Best cheap mod eva.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> Installed it yesterday and loved the ride into work today. It feels much smoother.


Awesome. Do you notice a vibration when backing out of a driveway or lugging through a corner at low rpm? It almost sounds like a deep exhaust note.

Thats the only bad thing about the insert if your sensitive to nvh.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Awesome. Do you notice a vibration when backing out of a driveway or lugging through a corner at low rpm? It almost sounds like a deep exhaust note.
> 
> Thats the only bad thing about the insert if your sensitive to nvh.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I noticed the vibration backing up in the parking lot at work, along with the low rpm stuff but it's not bad honestly.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Had a headlight go out again so trying OE vs Sylvania Ultrastar that I installed 1/22/15.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

xplciTT said:


> Got new shoes yesterday. MRR VP5, 19x8.5 with 235/35 in front, 19x9.5 with 245/35 in rear.
> 
> You never realize just how "_not low enough_" you are until you put on the right set of wheels-- I thought I was fine with the drop from H&R springs on stock 19" Sagittas, but now all I can see is more wheel gap with these wheels. :banghead:
> 
> ...


With 40mm H&R ?
Damn. I am about to install those on dcc and 20". That is not gonna look good...


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Purchased a new toy. Time to get to work.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

DarthBajan said:


> Took a quick exhaust video recently. I love this AWE Tuning exhaust.


Which diffuser is that? Painted CSR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Which diffuser is that? Painted CSR?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Replaced the trunk wiring harness only to find out that the passenger side bulb carrier needed some work. But, dash lights are gone. Original harness had been replaced, but they routed the harness through the loop/clip on the fender which made it break again. I left it out of that loop/clip and hopefully, I don't have to do this again for awhile. Wasn't too bad as far as projects go.

AJ


----------



## xplciTT (Jun 30, 2004)

Lune said:


> With 40mm H&R ?
> Damn. I am about to install those on dcc and 20". That is not gonna look good...


I have the H&R Sport springs, they lowered the car just about an inch and a quarter. Not much, but decent enough for a daily driver.
Of course, YMMV.
Until I can afford some bags, I'm just going to grab some ST or FKs.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Quick question, the IDF or 034 adjustable rear control arms aren't listed for the cc but they have 15' golf r. That'll work right?


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

xplciTT said:


> I have the H&R Sport springs, they lowered the car just about an inch and a quarter. Not much, but decent enough for a daily driver.
> Of course, YMMV.
> Until I can afford some bags, I'm just going to grab some ST or FKs.


How do you like the H&R springs? Someone local is selling a set off their Passat I was thinking about picking up for $120

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Quick question, the IDF or 034 adjustable rear control arms aren't listed for the cc but they have 15' golf r. That'll work right?


I believe so. I don't see why they shouldn't. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## xplciTT (Jun 30, 2004)

315cc said:


> How do you like the H&R springs? Someone local is selling a set off their Passat I was thinking about picking up for $120
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like 'em. Not too firm where every bump is jarring, but definitely not soft or bouncy. I've gone over plenty of potholes in Oakland & San Francisco and they're still holding up after 17,000 miles.
If you want to go lower than 1.25" though, I'd go with something else. 

It should be noted that I have these springs coupled with Bilstein HD shocks. YMMV.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> DIY Wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So dope!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> So dope!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thanks man 


Here is one more from the show:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Jesus... it's like unbelievably clean. The design flows so well with the body lines. Absolutely amazing👌👌

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Eurofication said:


> After a few weeks of working on them I finally got them finished and installed. The them I am referring to are side skirt splitters, and rear bumper splitter to continue the flow of my Maxton Designs lip which was installed a few weeks ago.


I've been itching to do splitters that. Any tips on getting it done?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

xplciTT said:


> I like 'em. Not too firm where every bump is jarring, but definitely not soft or bouncy. I've gone over plenty of potholes in Oakland & San Francisco and they're still holding up after 17,000 miles.
> If you want to go lower than 1.25" though, I'd go with something else.
> 
> It should be noted that I have these springs coupled with Bilstein HD shocks. YMMV.


Just to add, I've been lowered on h&r Springs for about 10k miles on OEM shocks and struts. Holding up fine so far...not too stiff and not too low for a daily. I can't even tell much of a difference in the ride from the OEM Springs to be honest...and we have some nightmare streets here as well.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Got one of these fancy things in the mail. Still working on figuring it all out. I haven't used Android in years so it's interesting. Have to take it out again and properly mount the GPS antenna and hopefully find an app for A2DP streaming that supports album artwork, if that's even possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to get this unit?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

AndyGC said:


> Link to get this unit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


http://s.aliexpress.com/JfYR7nym

56% off if you order from the mobile app!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

AndyGC said:


> Link to get this unit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


http://www.eonon.com/Android-Car-GPS/Vehicle-Specific-GPS/GA5153W.html

I highly recommend Eonon units. Very well made.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Robotninja636 said:


> http://www.eonon.com/Android-Car-GPS/Vehicle-Specific-GPS/GA5153W.html
> 
> I highly recommend Eonon units. Very well made.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


How's the quality overall on these? What about steering wheel controls?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

They're exceptionally good quality for the price. Fully plug and play, and retain canbus steering wheel controls, as well as showing you door open status etc on screen. 

Read more details on their website. It's all there. I have the GA 5153 unit installed and absolutely love it. 

Their support is also phenomenal should you ever need it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Eurofication said:


> After a few weeks of working on them I finally got them finished and installed. The them I am referring to are side skirt splitters, and rear bumper splitter to continue the flow of my Maxton Designs lip which was installed a few weeks ago.


I need pointers to the side skirt splitters toooo!!!!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody ever have the headlight bulb on the 13+ bi-xenon break apart like this inside the socket of the headlight? Good thing I have the new de autokey ds3 coming tomorrow.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Ordered a new wheel bearing from Blauparts and received it Monday. 
Scheduled an appointment for installation at Apex Tuning for Thursday. I called Kevin "there are two of them and both of them offer great customer service and are very knowledgeable with VW's", and told him it sounded like the drivers side. Notified him of a curb in a parking lot that jumped out at me during a rain pour here in NC last September. He said that information is very helpful during there inspection to make sure the part being replaced is what I need. Later that morning the other "Kevin" called and notified me that the car was about finished and they found something else that was bad " something to do with the side they were working on. $22 part so I said go ahead. Later in the day I get there to pick up my ride and as I was talking to both "Kevin's ".... it was then they said they had to tell me something. The tech put the wheel bearing I purchased on the wrong side.... I was like OK? Then they tell me they had the same part on there shelf and replaced the other one...lol. I never get on here and talk about where I take my car for service nor to complain. But I am writing this to let everyone on here know about the great customer support that they offer at Apex Tuning. Yes it was a mistake but it was corrected the right way. I want to say Thanks again guys for your help and advice. I'll be making an appointment next week to have my Tensioner replaced, and the information I received from them saved me $300, but that's for a different post.




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
I thought that was gonna go in a bad direction, but glad to see that worked out in your favor actually :thumbup:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great guys at apex tuning! Garich has helped me out in the past. Good team there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Washed her up today and now she's slick and fresh.
























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## miken0385 (Jan 31, 2006)

Completed the paddleshift retrofit for my 12 CC Sport with DSG...still not the same as a 6spd though :banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

miken0385 said:


> Completed the paddleshift retrofit for my 12 CC Sport with DSG...still not the same as a 6spd though :banghead:


Yeah, agree! dsg+paddles is so much faster ) drove 2016 manual STi yday, everytime i downshifted would look for a paddle shifter hhaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally had them installed. Now after my Tensioner is upgraded I'll have it lowered.
MRR GT1 19×8.5 et.35
Hankook Ventus V12 evo2
245×35×19









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks good!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Looks good!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Wondered if I should wash it... nah it's hot outside.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

120 in Chandler this weekend... no garage time!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

NedRager said:


> Wondered if I should wash it... nah it's hot outside.


What wheels are these?! Details please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Peeled the dip off the wheels...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Received one more set for HER 

Super light ❤❤❤











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

manefresh2089 said:


> What wheels are these?! Details please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 inch RSQ5 Reps.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Finally got my R-Line steering wheel installed. Horn doesn't work of course.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> Finally got my R-Line steering wheel installed. Horn doesn't work of course.


Why wouldnt horn work? Are you sure you installed airbag correctly?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Why wouldnt horn work? Are you sure you installed airbag correctly?


I'm sure I didn't. I didn't receive the correct multifunction harness with the airbag, so I'll recheck it once the new harness comes in since I have to take the airbag off again anyway.


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Finally mounted the Neuspeed wheels  

Plot Twist..... 2 faced CC


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Received one more set for HER
> 
> Super light ❤❤❤


Didn't I recommend those? 

Satin Gunmetal?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> I'm sure I didn't. I didn't receive the correct multifunction harness with the airbag, so I'll recheck it once the new harness comes in since I have to take the airbag off again anyway.


Silly question, did you turn the car on and then try the horn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Didn't I recommend those?
> 
> Satin Gunmetal?


I dont think you did...but maybe 

Yeah bro gunmetal!xoxo

R u coming for euroHangar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Received one more set for HER
> 
> Super light ❤❤❤
> 
> ...


Those are going to look so good on her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> Silly question, did you turn the car on and then try the horn?


Yeah, I tried it right after I plugged the battery back in and then again after I started the car. No luck.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Panfac3 said:


> Those are going to look so good on her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man i cant wait to put em on! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah man i cant wait to put em on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with all the ping pong paddles? I'll take you 1v1.


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

Lowered it With 40mm H&R. 
Dont you thanks it will work without rubbing on 235/30-20?
They are 20x9 ET37. 









































Sendt fra min HTC One med Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RWong24 said:


> What's up with all the ping pong paddles? I'll take you 1v1.


Hahahahah... I dont play it. Pict was taken at my work office  we got two tables, bruh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Any source to purchase a full repair manual preferably with wiring diagrams for a 2014 CC.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Any source to purchase a full repair manual preferably with wiring diagrams for a 2014 CC.


erwin.vw.com has what you want.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Pull airbag off and look for black wire with very small female bullet connector. that plugs into silver horn ring that runs around the inside of airbag opening of steering wheel. I had same problem.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replace the trunk wiring harness. No more bulb out lights or clicking trunk release  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## three8one (Jul 8, 2014)

Lowered my '09 on H&R "sport" springs. Bigger wheels are next.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dropped off grill to get it wrapped by Marcin @ Color-wrap.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Dropped off grill to get it wrapped by Marcin @ Color-wrap.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let it breathe!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

package received for my 50k service.. Waiting for my big brake it. Should be in next week.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> Let it breathe!!!!!!!:laugh:


Hahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*88k miles*

been a dream and totally reliable-
turned 88k yesterday so changed my DSG and Engine oil today and rotated my tires-
took 3 hours while doing other stuff..


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

New shoes









Sendt fra min HTC One med Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

20" a7 wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

Cbritt said:


> 20" a7 wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes
Changed to ET41 in the rear 

Sendt fra min HTC One med Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

she's finally bagged now time to start cutting 





























@operamatt


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Oil change, spark plugs replacement + redtop coilpack cleaning.....

i was going to do updated version of DV but got lazy and the oven heat in garage is no joke...lol


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Installed GFB DV+ over the weekend and enjoying the added oompf. Boost comes on much sooner in between shifts. 

It does however make me think if I will see any difference in gas mileage since it's under boost more.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Did the dogbone insert and put on some cheapo 18x8 wheels wrapped in Michelin Pilot Super Sports on. While i had the car on the jack stands i noticed some excess oil outside the oil pan. couldnt get a good look at it was starting to rain so I just did the mount and called it a day but I need to get the leak resolved. Im currently APR stage 2. 034 motors sports mounts, r8 coils and plugs, cts fmic, magnaflow catback, autotech intake and f23t turbo upgrade are all sitting in boxes around the house. Gonna get it all installed once the oil leak is addressed...


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

AJ_CC said:


> Did the dogbone insert and put on some cheapo 18x8 wheels wrapped in Michelin Pilot Super Sports on. While i had the car on the jack stands i noticed some excess oil outside the oil pan. couldnt get a good look at it was starting to rain so I just did the mount and called it a day but I need to get the leak resolved. Im currently APR stage 2. 034 motors sports mounts, r8 coils and plugs, cts fmic, magnaflow catback, autotech intake and f23t turbo upgrade are all sitting in boxes around the house. Gonna get it all installed once the oil leak is addressed...


Today I kicked myself in the ass for not getting 19s.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AJ_CC said:


> Today I kicked myself in the ass for not getting 19s.


Just go lower if you're on coilovers :laugh:


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

mango_springroll said:


> Just go lower if you're on coilovers :laugh:


Man, dropped on h&r springs has me ducking and dodging potholes already on these terrible streets. I literally drive my truck when I go into the city because the roads are that bad. There are literally roads I could total my car on just because the streets are so bad... :laugh:


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Installed the CIM vent gauge, 24mm rear sway bar and raised the ride height back up a bit. 

Someone asked to let them know about the gauge install and overall it was a lot easier than I thought it would be. The "hardest" part was the wiring. They send you vampire taps which is ok I guess but you have to tap into the headlight switch wires which is a hassle. There isn't much slack in that harness and with all those taps in there it'd be all jacked up. 

What I did instead was tap the dimmer on the switch harness with a vamp and ran the 12v constant and switched to the fuse box. The bolt above the fuse box got used for a ground.
Right now the wires are stabbed with the fuse so I have to order some fuse taps.

Overall it was really easy and took about 2hrs. I'm extremely pleased with it as it looks great in the cabin and works perfect. Here's a few pics of how things ended up.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

I








Replaced my rotor after it snapped in two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn! ^ oem rotor? Because old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

New wheels! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

HunterRose said:


> New wheels!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Love those! 18" OE? Where did you find them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Not sure where the post was but....
Is this the dog bone mount several are running? 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Not sure where the post was but....
> Is this the dog bone mount several are running?
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. It's an insert, not a mount tho.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

New High Pressure Fuel Pump, and unnecessary replacement of the Low Pressure Fuel Pump Control Module, and the Fuel Pressure sensor. Car died pulling into my garage...DTC P0087 (Low Fuel Rail Pressure). First significant problem in 88,000 miles (2012 CC). Anybody want to buy a good used Fuel Pump Module and Pressure sensor.....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Love those! 18" OE? Where did you find them?


Those are B6 Passat "Samarkand" wheels


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those are B6 Passat "Samarkand" wheels


I've just never seen a set available unless they're sin super rough condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Maintenance*

78,000 miles

Front and rear pads and rotors
Serpentine belt
Revised timing chain tensioner and replacement lower timing cover
Oil change

Spark plugs this weekend (time permitting)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> I've just never seen a set available unless they're sin super rough condition


You're right

Those don't look like the OEM finish though...they look all gray (to me)

_The OEM finish was a 2 tone wheel -- silver with a machined face -- as you probably already know_


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Talked to my local mechanic. He had a chance to check the oil leak today. The timing cover is leaking oil. It was just in for $5k+ in warranty repairs because the car jumped timing. He said there was silicone all over the place, including on my turbo, so he knew they were in there working and didnt remove the turbo to get in there.. Now its BACK to the dealership to have this addressed. I cant figure out why they coudnt test drive the car after..surely they would have noticed it leaking oil...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ fuc$ers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Wrapped the interior and door trim in carbon fibre.



















Also added new VW emblem and front lip:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Installed some after market VW center caps I got from eBay international.. Only. 2 weeks from Bulgaria! Lol


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

*3rd wreck in 8 months of ownership!!!*

F'n 15 year old across the street on his learners permit backed out of his driveway with Dad's POS Kia Optima, doesn't know the gas pedal from the brake pedal (there's only two you moron!) crosses the street, up my curb and sidewalk, into my '15 CC that was parked in my driveway face forward. That's the second time this has happened!!! First was left front corner, this time right front corner. Both times I'm not even in the car. Both times moron's that shouldn't even be on the road back from their driveways in dad's car, all the way across the street and seek and destroy my CC. 1st accident was driver hit a garden rake on the freeway which travels across 3 lanes and hits my grill & hood. My nearly 200,000 mile Expedition, E-150 Van and '04 Camry (all right at 200,000 miles) have never been hit. I buy this CC new (first new car in 10 years) and it's a destruction derby candidate. I hope they find a way to total it as it's basically worthless at this point. 
If I can convince the insurance company to total it, will have HPS down-pipe, mid-pipe, Carbonio Stage II CAI for sale. Will post in the for sale section but it won't happen over night.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
that sucks 

I think it'll be tough to have them just total it out though.


----------



## jdavies (Jun 27, 2016)

Jimmyfloyd, What lip is that? It looks great!


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

jdavies said:


> Jimmyfloyd, What lip is that? It looks great!


Thanks! Its a noname rubber lip. Got it from eBay.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Washed my CC this past Friday just as I do every Friday. 
I always hand wash and dry and I have always used Mequires Ultimate wash and wax. I've used this product a couple of years and have been very pleased with the results.
Meguiar's G17748 Ultimate Wash and Wax - 48 oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00353PWAW/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_.qNCxbRP5WTY7

I ordered another product I have been reading about and decided to give it a try. It's made by Chemical Guys and it's the 
Hybrid V7 spray.
Chemical Guys WAC_808_16 Hybrid V7 Optical Select High Gloss Spray Sealant and Quick Detailer (16 oz) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UPZXQM/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_HnNCxbBB0WQTH
I used it this Friday about an hour after my normal routine. It says not to apply in direct sunlight and I followed those guidelines as the sun sets behind my house and leaves the front nice and cool....lol.
After applying, I did not notice a bit of difference. If anything, it seemed like it removed what little the wash added. For $18 I was a little upset and went to Amazon to post my experience. After a couple of hours, I go to my car to take my son to his surprise graduation party... "it's a big deal graduating from 5th to 6th....middle school is completely different ". 
Holy @#%&..... the gloss this stuff leaves behind is incredible. It feels so great to the touch. I had to go right back to Amazon and update my post. Not sure of the longevity of each application but I don't care if it's like this every time. 
I'm posting this because it's not often that I purchase a product that impresses me this much. All of the reviews were correct. 
I'll post pictures once the sun comes out here in NC.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gave the car the old hand wash yesterday while working and found the humming noise from the rear. Two missing lug bolts after being returned from dealer. Exciting to say the least.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got to change the oil using my Fumoto valve for the first time. It's great not needing ramps and tools. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

*My first mod!*

Well, not really. I have very poor night vision in the rain and I found a long time ago, I see much better with yellow fogs. So, I got Laminix films for the fogs. Total time spent? 10 min.



Next up? Fumoto valve and oil change this weekend.

AJ


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure if I've posted this but it's a really good investment and a great OEM alternative to a P3 gauge. 
https://vimeo.com/173035819


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Not sure if I've posted this but it's a really good investment and a great OEM alternative to a P3 gauge.
> https://vimeo.com/173035819


And when do you tell us how to do this to ours lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Another note, Anyone know easiest way to remove lower grill on a 13 R Line? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished with my bag install...finally.








Wtf...upside down!?!?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Finished with my bag install...finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW....... Cool option. And you get to keep all of your trunk space. I'm up for this bagged system. 

Turned out great. 
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> And when do you tell us how to do this to ours lol


You buy this:
http://www.kermatdi.com/polarfis-advanced-dashboard-display/



manefresh2089 said:


> Another note, Anyone know easiest way to remove lower grill on a 13 R Line?


There's a bunch of tabs that hold it in place

Either remove the belly pan and reach up there behind it to release them, or pull the bumper off (not that hard to do) and then separate it off the car


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> You buy this:
> http://www.kermatdi.com/polarfis-advanced-dashboard-display/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm in the process of building s custom grill. Thing is, this is an old used one and I never had to take one off the car.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put Rse102s on her











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mcseforsale said:


> Well, not really. I have very poor night vision in the rain and I found a long time ago, I see much better with yellow fogs. So, I got Laminix films for the fogs. Total time spent? 10 min.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not to get 3000k Hid kit for ur fogs if it helps you see better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Put Rse102s on her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the new wheels and one of my favorite pics! Good choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtrbrdm (May 22, 2014)

Violated some child labor laws......pulled the Eibach Pro Kit and threw in some coilovers after work......and wheels...... CC still for sale....... Pretty smart when the car is for sale......oh well. Even at 41...I....just....can't.....stop......


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

wtrbrdm said:


> Violated some child labor laws......pulled the Eibach Pro Kit and threw in some coilovers after work......and wheels...... CC still for sale....... Pretty smart when the car is for sale......oh well. Even at 41...I....just....can't.....stop......


Dude, I just got my strut mounts in for my koni yellows so I can put them together with my B&G springs and my wife flipped out!!! "Your not putting that **** on your CC" FML now I have a rally CC with RS5 peelers! Wtf?!? "You're 38 years old not 19" me: yeah I am 38 years old and I should be able to do wtf I want! I'm just gonna tune it! She can't see that!



2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. yeah, I'm a middle-aged, balding teenager at 45, too! I collect/restore 80s BMX bikes and build 80s arcade machines. Go figure. :screwy:

Anyway, big deal today. Mann oil filter, Castrol Edge 0W-40, and Fumoto drain valve. Changing oil on this car (TSI) is such a pleasure compared to the B5.5!

AJ


----------



## wtrbrdm (May 22, 2014)

AFter 2 ex wives, I learned to drive to a buddies house...do work....drive home. NEVER discuss mods or parts with your old lady unless she likes that kind of junk too.....lol. My old MK1 GTI caused my first divorce...my Jeep XJ rockcrawler my second.....


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

wtrbrdm said:


> Violated some child labor laws......pulled the Eibach Pro Kit and threw in some coilovers after work......and wheels...... CC still for sale....... Pretty smart when the car is for sale......oh well. Even at 41...I....just....can't.....stop......





92vrcorrado said:


> Dude, I just got my strut mounts in for my koni yellows so I can put them together with my B&G springs and my wife flipped out!!! "Your not putting that **** on your CC" FML now I have a rally CC with RS5 peelers! Wtf?!? "You're 38 years old not 19" me: yeah I am 38 years old and I should be able to do wtf I want! I'm just gonna tune it! She can't see that!
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


<< 51 (52 in August)

I still have my 90 Corrado sitting in the garage waiting for the tdi swap from the Passat in the driveway. 
Wife never understood my passion for cars, I just tell her, I have had the Corrado longer then you.....


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Added an adapter for my Android 4.4.4 unit to use the OE GPS antenna. Signal is much improved and is found almost instantly as compared to ~5 minutes connection time with poor signal from the aftermarket one (it wasn't properly mounted though). Also ran the USB connections from the unit into the MDI box in the glove compartment. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

After several hours of sawing, plexi glass cutting, gluing, sanding and priming... My lower grill for my 13' R line is almost done.. Attached are a few pics of my vision and how it's looking now. Last part needed is to let the glue settle and get professionally painted gloss black to match upper grill.. Just in time for Waterfest!! 

Original grill and vision.. 









After having the grill removed I had an alternate plan that I think will work better, structural and visually.. 









Received the mesh grill from eBay, cut and installed..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Where would I be looking for torque specs for a 2014 cc. Looking into replacing the wheel hubs specifically but all would be nice.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

cj8 said:


> Added an adapter for my Android 4.4.4 unit to use the OE GPS antenna. Signal is much improved and is found almost instantly as compared to ~5 minutes connection time with poor signal from the aftermarket one (it wasn't properly mounted though). Also ran the USB connections from the unit into the MDI box in the glove compartment.


Do the maps use your phone's data?


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

This is an out of the blue question, but is there anywhere I can buy a intake heat shield? Is someone looking to get their hands off of one? 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> Do the maps use your phone's data?


They can, or you can add a 3G USB dongle. I just save my maps while I'm connected to wifi at home and all is well. The unit came with A maps app preloaded and it requires no data use I believe, but I prefer to use Google Maps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


>


Very cool :thumbup:

I'd add this upper (black) grille to go with it:
https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-...erior/vw-cc-r-line-grille-3c8853651abzll.html


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Very cool :thumbup:
> 
> I'd add this upper (black) grille to go with it:
> https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-...erior/vw-cc-r-line-grille-3c8853651abzll.html


Thanks! I already painted my upper grill 2 years ago. Left the outside brushed aluminum but painted the center chrome pieces. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally fixed interior's rattle/squeak problem in my Comfort Coupé, LOL










well, about 80% of it, still tiny cracking sound here and there but very little and the ride is finally quiet for the first time since I bought it with 50k. Never hapd this on my previous B5, B6 :screwy:

First i tried to insert craft felt into the clips


Spoiler














but that didn't work for me because most of the area in between where plastic parts touch each other, need to have a gap filled with something.


I found solution in this post.

so I used that 3M Durapore medical tape (walgeens $5.49). Most noise was from front trims and rear vent part (especially that one). Also I taped the side panels of center console where they slide into each other. Best results is to put tape all over the place  especially on the edges of trims as well as in each metal clips and any wholes where plastic pins go into (or onto pins). After tape is applied parts sit very tight and don't make any sound, yay! you need a lot of patience for this, I didn't to go deeper disassembling a cup holder and glove box but that's was enough quietness for me at this point.

so here some quick crappy videos












And few crappy photos)

http://imgur.com/a/sh5Mg


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thanks! I already painted my upper grill 2 years ago. Left the outside brushed aluminum but painted the center chrome pieces.


Upper grille next, with the mesh, right? :laugh:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Upper grille next, with the mesh, right? :laugh:


Not sure if the emoji is sarcasm or an accident. But, not as easy for me to mess with the upper grill. I won't even try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Wrapped the roof in 5d carbon fibre


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Installed the forge diverter valve with spacer. But the yellow spring is only a bit better than the stock DV

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Not sure if the emoji is sarcasm or an accident. But, not as easy for me to mess with the upper grill. I won't even try.


I was being serious. And only laughing since you did the bottom already, so why not do the top too

If you left the frame intact and the center VW emblem alone (I think it attaches to the top & bottom in the center)....and cut out the center bars, then added the mesh.
(basically just left & right of the VW emblem filled in with mesh inside the OEM grille frame)


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was being serious. And only laughing since you did the bottom already, so why not do the top too
> 
> If you left the frame intact and the center VW emblem alone (I think it attaches to the top & bottom in the center)....and cut out the center bars, then added the mesh.
> (basically just left & right of the VW emblem filled in with mesh inside the OEM grille frame)


Ok lol. So many people like to be "asses" sometimes you never know. Buying I actually had tools I would prob try. I actually used a bread knife to saw haha.. Hand sanded too. I'll see how it looks with the bottom one finally installed and go from there. 

Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Picked up some TTS calipers for $100... Basically same as the Golf R and R32.. New Hawk pads, slotted rotors and SS brake lines coming in from ECS. Going to spray them over with semi gloss black to freshen them up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening all...
First post here but been around since '14. I must say that everyone's rides are beautiful. I picked up a '12 CC spt and immediately joined. I've been envious since then and if the funds had been there I would have posted earlier. Well now since what you do to the cc is what this forum is all about it's about time I offer my 2cnts. Here's the b4. 










In the last month a few things have changed. 




















Started with the tint, then the saving began..... And it was time....Ksport kontrol pro coils. Rotiforms 19" 45 offset with nitto 155 235/35 r19. Only change to the engine is the cts intake. 
Added full interior LEDs. So.... That being said, the saving again is what it is.
Hope she meets the dubs approval. 

Hope the pics come out. Just joined Tapatalk so I could post pics. 



Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Evening all...
> First post here but been around since '14. I must say that everyone's rides are beautiful. I picked up a '12 CC spt and immediately joined. I've been envious since then and if the funds had been there I would have posted earlier. Well now since what you do to the cc is what this forum is all about it's about time I offer my 2cnts. Here's the b4.
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm an idiot... Guess the screen turning jokes are about to begin.... Sigh....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

mijofi4 said:


> Evening all...
> First post here but been around since '14. I must say that everyone's rides are beautiful. I picked up a '12 CC spt and immediately joined. I've been envious since then and if the funds had been there I would have posted earlier. Well now since what you do to the cc is what this forum is all about it's about time I offer my 2cnts. Here's the b4.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice progress! Drive her proud!😉

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

mijofi4 said:


> Evening all...
> First post here but been around since '14. I must say that everyone's rides are beautiful. I picked up a '12 CC spt and immediately joined. I've been envious since then and if the funds had been there I would have posted earlier. Well now since what you do to the cc is what this forum is all about it's about time I offer my 2cnts. Here's the b4.
> 
> 
> ...



nice looking car. great color and great wheel choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Evening all...
> First post here but been around since '14. I must say that everyone's rides are beautiful. I picked up a '12 CC spt and immediately joined. I've been envious since then and if the funds had been there I would have posted earlier.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job man. It's tough trying to mod a car on a budget when it seems like everyone on here has a bottomless "car fund". 

I know how it is, keep up the good work.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I bounced for over a month on the wheels. Even longer on the coils. Exhaust is next then some plumbing b4 the tune.... Leaning towards billyboat and unitronic at the moment. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckNroll20th (Dec 8, 2007)

wheels & coils installed in the past week or so...
still need to dial in a bit more, but had to snap the IG ic:

still waiting for front & side skirts to come out that i like


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's one more from earlier. Least it's oriented better.











Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

tuckNroll20th said:


> wheels & coils installed in the past week or so...
> still need to dial in a bit more, but had to snap the IG ic:
> 
> still waiting for front & side skirts to come out that i like


What wheel/suspension setup are you running? Really like the look.


----------



## tuckNroll20th (Dec 8, 2007)

raleigharner said:


> What wheel/suspension setup are you running? Really like the look.


BC Racing BR coils & 19x9.5 Alzor 509s


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Freshly painted custom grill installed

















Picked up a set of Audi TTS calipers for $100.. Cleaned and sprayed them with gloss black high heat paint.. Installed new Hawk HPS pads and ECS SS brake lines in the front. Bought the wrong ones for the rear, so will have to exchange them.. Bedded the brakes in and they stop like a pro!!! Rear brakes were done 2 weeks ago with same pads. Very pleased.. 

Old to the right, new to the left. Rotor is an inch or so bigger and the calipers are a lot bigger!! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Washed her after a filthy week. About to apply some wax.

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Added neo chrome laminate today!











Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Freshly painted custom grill installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy S$%#, what a difference in the size of the rotors and calipers? How well is the fitment? 
Front grill looks great, Great custom touch... 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Done with coilover and plastidip wheel. need to go bit more lower probably do today....


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Holy S$%#, what a difference in the size of the rotors and calipers? How well is the fitment?
> Front grill looks great, Great custom touch...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Tucker!! Fitment is spot on. I got the dust shields from the 08 R32.. This is basically the same kit that ECS sells for $1000-1500.. Difference is the TTS ones come with black calipers and the R32 or Golf are come in blue. And they stop a lot better now!

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Braking/Performance/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thanks Tucker!! Fitment is spot on. I got the dust shields from the 08 R32.. This is basically the same kit that ECS sells for $1000-1500.. Difference is the TTS ones come with black calipers and the R32 or Golf are come in blue. And they stop a lot better now!
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Braking/Performance/
> 
> ...


What else was done other than you replacing the calipers,cable and pads? Was it plug and play? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What else was done other than you replacing the calipers,cable and pads? Was it plug and play?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Need to swap the abs pad sensor harness, and that's it. Bolts right up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Android all-in-one with various themes 
Using Lightning launcher + hkz car launcher at play store














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

The silver version is a killer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

cabalero said:


> Android all-in-one with various themes
> Using Lightning launcher + hkz car launcher at play store
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here u r 

Last two ones are in pending yet so will be registered soon 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lltemplate.the_vivid_lamp



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Link to the head unit, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbspartan52 (Apr 28, 2016)

*What did you do today to your CC*

The brake setup looks amazing :thumbup:, did the audi tts calipers bolt right up to the oem caliper tray on the cc?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

dbspartan52 said:


> The brake setup looks amazing :thumbup:, did the audi tts calipers bolt right up to the oem caliper tray on the cc?


Everything bolts right up. Need to remove old dust shield or replace it with the TTS one of R32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> Link to the head unit, sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

unctucker said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You might find it through aliexpress but I don't know exact link cause local repair shop worked it, Sorry ://


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took her for a road trip to Green Lake, WI over the weekend.

And let wife drive back home due to all that consumed alcohol  










What a beautiful sunset!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Took her for a road trip to Green Lake, WI over the weekend ..


hey man .. looking real sharp brother .. about time you let the mods settle in and enjoy them some .. so, how'd 'she' do out in the wild? .. the cc, eh - did you let her loose down some country roads .. the lakes around here were quite busy, we were out in east TX/west LA for a 'quick road trip' to visit family and decided to take the scenic route back! - its 70mph down some stretches with 60 avg and much more relaxed and interesting drive without the traffic, construction and trucks, eh .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while, but got my custom Side Skirt and Rear bumper splitter added to mine along with the Maxton Designs front lip.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Eurofication said:


> Maxton Designs front lip.


I feel like this would look amazing on a Light Brown CC. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

cj8 said:


> I feel like this would look amazing on a Light Brown CC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is Mocha Anthracite, but does look black in this picture. Here is one that shows the color a little better.


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

Just installed my trailer hitch so I can drive 3 hours to pick up my new motorcycle. Just too afraid to cut the facia to fit with the hitch.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally got my wheel. Been hunting for a while. Looks so dope, I love it.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

volksccsport said:


> Just installed my trailer hitch so I can drive 3 hours to pick up my new motorcycle. Just too afraid to cut the facia to fit with the hitch.


More info on the hitch setup... Is the receiver easily removable? Does it look like it can handle being dragged on the ground for thousands of miles? :laugh::laugh:


I test fit some cheap wheels over the weekend. Now to buy another set of TPMS sensors and get tires swapped.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Spitting and sputtering during first start up of the day. Once it idles down it stops. I know it's time for carbon cleaning but I'm waiting for the intake flap to go so I can save some $$$. 57,000 miles, all highway. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> More info on the hitch setup... Is the receiver easily removable? Does it look like it can handle being dragged on the ground for thousands of miles? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> I test fit some cheap wheels over the weekend. Now to buy another set of TPMS sensors and get tires swapped.


Bently reps or real? And define cheap lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Took her for a road trip to Green Lake, WI over the weekend.
> 
> And let wife drive back home due to all that consumed alcohol
> 
> ...


oooo he's got thems Blue Needles!

<snicker> :laugh:


----------



## Thaibao1269 (Jul 23, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## wtrbrdm (May 22, 2014)

*What did I do to my CC today.....well yesterday.....?*

Oh yeah..... OIL, HALDEX, DIFFERENTIAL, and TRANSMISSION fluid and filter changes.










Oil and filter - Mehhhhhhhh easy enough. Took a whopping 10 minutes

Differential - more challenging with the car being so low and on ramps, but the fluid change was a breeze.

09M transmission fluid and filter - challenging again with the low clearance, but draining and dropping the pan was simple enough.

Haldex and filter - Holy $hit !!!!!!!!!!! This was the biggest pain in the ass. I'd rather redo the ball joints on the old F250 again. Fluid was simple. Filter is a bitch to remove. and I mangled the white insert while doing so. For about an hour I thought I'd turned the CC into a paperweight. Finally completed it. If you're doing one ever......deep breaths and patience. VW doesn't leave much room for hand in there....and the CC being on ramps and a few inches off the ground didn't help either.

Saved about $450 doing it all myself though....so my posting this is my pat on the back to myself....

Nasty ATF










A few notes:

The VAS tool for the transmission will thread into the differential and Haldex fill holes. Clearance for the Haldex hole isn't enough though, so I used a double ended hose barb and held it against the fill hole while my youngest gravity filled it.
You WILL break the white nipple on the Haldex filter. Have a wood screw handy to thread into the white part so you have something to put some locking pliers on. The angle and lack of room makes getting the wood screw in there a pain....take your time and it'll eventually catch. You can't fit anything but a small screwdriver in there, so I used a philips bit on a 1/4 ratchet. Took a while, but eventually it bit into the plastic and threaded in.
Start the car for a few seconds and the Haldex filter will push out a bit with the pressure change. Not a great feeling being wedged under there as my 11 year old started it, but it had to be done. Reinstalling the filter is a snug fit...apply even pressure and it'll eventually pop back in.

Haldex fluid and filter, as well as the transmission fluid and filter were more than filthy....differential fluid seemed ok.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got a great deal on an install and k04 kit at waterfest. Took the car up to Drive Auto Works and had an APR K04 installed with the latest rev diverted valve. Tinted front windshield 50%... 

What a difference. At first it was slightly noticeable. A bit more power from a stop, less lag.. But the more the RPMs go up, the bigger the smile!!! 

Also got my TCU flashed... Brand new car again!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Cbritt said:


> Bently reps or real? And define cheap lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why does everyone ask if my bentleys are reps? That's now both sets I've had that question asked.

They are real Mulliners. Two piece made by BBS.

2k is pretty cheap considering these were freshly refinished and extremely well done I might add.

Inner barrels done in gloss black, outer in matte black, lips polished and powder coated clear over top, and centers done as well.

Waiting on TPMS sensors now


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Dropped off at the dealer once again. Car jumped timing around feburary. Noticed an oil spot in my driveway about 6 weeks ago (was leaking oil from the timing tensioner cover) I went to my local mechanic to look at it and he said they basically tried to fit the cover on and they actually put silicone to try to seal it better. (I could see the silicone on my turbo) brought it to the dealer and told them it was leaking oil where they went in and fixed the timing tensioner. They allegedly fixed it. I recently purchased a new truck (2015 f150 ecoboost) so I haven't really driven the cc in a month or so. Took it for a spin the other day and surprise surprise, the timing cover is leaking oil once again. Since it's a warranty job I think they're just trying to slip the cover on and hope it seals but it hasn't yet in 2 tries. Really starting to get frustrated with the lack of reliability and my dealership.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

wtrbrdm said:


> Oh yeah..... OIL, HALDEX, DIFFERENTIAL, and TRANSMISSION fluid and filter changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto on the Haldex. Biggest piece of pain in the ass in the world. Also depending on who you order from, you may or may not get the orings and cap with the Haldex filter. Also the diff fluid and Haldex fluid smell awful. And a little spill can turn into a bad mess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

AJ_CC said:


> Dropped off at the dealer once again. Car jumped timing around feburary. Noticed an oil spot in my driveway about 6 weeks ago (was leaking oil from the timing tensioner cover) I went to my local mechanic to look at it and he said they basically tried to fit the cover on and they actually put silicone to try to seal it better. (I could see the silicone on my turbo) brought it to the dealer and told them it was leaking oil where they went in and fixed the timing tensioner. They allegedly fixed it. I recently purchased a new truck (2015 f150 ecoboost) so I haven't really driven the cc in a month or so. Took it for a spin the other day and surprise surprise, the timing cover is leaking oil once again. Since it's a warranty job I think they're just trying to slip the cover on and hope it seals but it hasn't yet in 2 tries. Really starting to get frustrated with the lack of reliability and my dealership.


Find a new dealer, explain the situation in detail. Depending on where you live, get a recommendation on dealer service. There seems to be vast differences from dealership to dealership on mechanical competency versus "Johnny Jimmyrig"

Helped another guy out recently who lost his radio code, he called the dealership who he bought the car from and they wanted to charge him 200 just to look at it, when you should be able to call the dealership with your serial number of the radio and they give you your code over the phone for free. I had him call another dealership that came recommended, and voila, free radio code over the phone no problem.

If their job has resulted in piss poor results twice or more, it's time to find a new dealer who is competent and fixes the issue "appropriately" under warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Spent all day yesterday claying, polishing and waxing then put in my rev D dv.

I was getting a squeak upon initial boost build so I figured the original dv wasn't holding. I put the rev D in and and it doesn't make any noise under boost but sounds totally different when it blows off, has that pigeon, compressor surge noise. Everything I read says it's normal tho. Here's a few vids if anyone cares.

https://youtu.be/6gFB5v4dwao

https://youtu.be/6zkNzTDG-RY


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Showed the girlfriends car a bit of love. I know this is for CC but it has my CC's wheels.  

I think they look good. To bad she won't drop it....


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Showed the girlfriends car a bit of love. I know this is for CC but it has my CC's wheels.
> 
> I think they look good. To bad she won't drop it....


Must remember to turn phone!

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Find a new dealer, explain the situation in detail. Depending on where you live, get a recommendation on dealer service. There seems to be vast differences from dealership to dealership on mechanical competency versus "Johnny Jimmyrig"
> 
> Helped another guy out recently who lost his radio code, he called the dealership who he bought the car from and they wanted to charge him 200 just to look at it, when you should be able to call the dealership with your serial number of the radio and they give you your code over the phone for free. I had him call another dealership that came recommended, and voila, free radio code over the phone no problem.
> 
> ...


As a CPO, I'm not sure if another dealer will honor the CPO warranty, so I'm definitely going to look into that.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

AJ_CC said:


> As a CPO, I'm not sure if another dealer will honor the CPO warranty, so I'm definitely going to look into that.


i've had 3 different CPO jobs taken care of at 3 different dealers now. it should not be an issue at all. any dealer can look up the warranty by your car's vin number. it's a volkswagen thing, not specific to the dealer that sold you the car. :thumbup:


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

jreed1337 said:


> i've had 3 different CPO jobs taken care of at 3 different dealers now. it should not be an issue at all. any dealer can look up the warranty by your car's vin number. :thumbup:


Great to know. Much appreciated.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Chatchie said:


> Spent all day yesterday claying, polishing and waxing then put in my rev D dv.
> 
> I was getting a squeak upon initial boost build so I figured the original dv wasn't holding. I put the rev D in and and it doesn't make any noise under boost but sounds totally different when it blows off, has that pigeon, compressor surge noise. Everything I read says it's normal tho. Here's a few vids if anyone cares.
> 
> ...


The fluttering you are hearing is the compressor surge. Meaning that is your compressor slowing down because the boost is backing up until the boost pressure is released by the DV. Not a big deal and is common in the 2.0T. The electronic DV isn't perfect and sometimes quick enough to pop and release the boost pressure when the throttle plate is closed. Plus there isn't enough room to expel that much boost all at once. But It does however have enough room to not completely stop the turbine which would wear on the turbo internals in time. 

Hope that helps! 


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ_CC said:


> Dropped off at the dealer once again. Car jumped timing around feburary. Noticed an oil spot in my driveway about 6 weeks ago (was leaking oil from the timing tensioner cover) I went to my local mechanic to look at it and he said they basically tried to fit the cover on and they actually put silicone to try to seal it better. (I could see the silicone on my turbo) brought it to the dealer and told them it was leaking oil where they went in and fixed the timing tensioner. They allegedly fixed it. I recently purchased a new truck (2015 f150 ecoboost) so I haven't really driven the cc in a month or so. Took it for a spin the other day and surprise surprise, the timing cover is leaking oil once again. Since it's a warranty job I think they're just trying to slip the cover on and hope it seals but it hasn't yet in 2 tries. Really starting to get frustrated with the lack of reliability and my dealership.


They're just half assing the job. By the book, they're supposed to replace that cover...not reuse it. Not cool



AJ_CC said:


> As a CPO, I'm not sure if another dealer will honor the CPO warranty, so I'm definitely going to look into that.


A CPO warranty is valid at any VW dealer & is attached to the VIN in the database....kind of like the bumper to bumper. NOT just where you bought it


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Had to jump start it. Dead battery. Yay for Texas' summers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*battery*

Replaced the battery with another OEM.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Installed the USP downpipe today. 

I added a spacer to the second oxygen sensor to try and avoid the CEL. However, I'm getting code P0420. Is that to be expected until I get the Stage 2 tune?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Installed the USP downpipe today.
> 
> I added a spacer to the second oxygen sensor to try and avoid the CEL. However, I'm getting code P0420. Is that to be expected until I get the Stage 2 tune?


Yea the tune will get rid of the code.


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

Bought a 2012 VR6 4motion executive car the day.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Took a few good snaps with my 6s Plus over the last few days. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> Bought a 2012 VR6 4motion executive car the day.


Welcome to the club. I've always thought about getting a 4motion. Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Picked up some VMR V810 wheels.. Getting tired of NJ/NY roads. Not a fun ride with my current 19" set up. Will end up putting them on Friday before I head to the BMW show and drag this weekend. 245 40 18 on 18x9.5 +45 









Oh, forgot to mention that I had some bad misfires today. Apparently cylinder three and four weren't feeling too good. Sucks because I just installed red top coils and new spark plugs a month ago. Going to remove them tomorrow, inspect and apply some more of that anti-seize lubricant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Going to remove them tomorrow, inspect and apply some more of that anti-seize lubricant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that stuff?? They tried to sell it to me when I replaced my last coil pack but I wasn't sure about it. I've never had too many problems with getting them in or out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

cj8 said:


> How is that stuff?? They tried to sell it to me when I replaced my last coil pack but I wasn't sure about it. I've never had too many problems with getting them in or out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$1.59 a pack. Figured I'd try to pull hey out, clean them, apply some and hope it's ok. Not sure of this heat is causing misfires or what. Really random. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Picked up some VMR V810 wheels.. Getting tired of NJ/NY roads. Not a fun ride with my current 19" set up. Will end up putting them on Friday before I head to the BMW show and drag this weekend. 245 40 18 on 18x9.5 +45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have started hearing of several misfires after installing the red top coils. 
One on a GTI and the guy switched out the reds for new oem black tops and the problem went away. Tried the reds again and the misfire comes back. Not sure where the forum was or I'd redirect to it.
I was going with the red tops when I go to stage 1 Unitronic but now I'm reconsidering. I think there were a couple instances here but I'm not sure where.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I have started hearing of several misfires after installing the red top coils.
> One on a GTI and the guy switched out the reds for new oem black tops and the problem went away. Tried the reds again and the misfire comes back. Not sure where the forum was or I'd redirect to it.
> I was going with the red tops when I go to stage 1 Unitronic but now I'm reconsidering. I think there were a couple instances here but I'm not sure where.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> Bought a 2012 VR6 4motion executive car the day.


LOL you bought bags months before the car :laugh::laugh:

Mr.Ragtop machined up some goodies for my car and then we test fit them the other day.

Emergency fill for my air setup.









10 liters worth of VR6 at my house (Mk3 is in the garage) :laugh::laugh:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VMR wheels on 

Ended up having to put a 5mm spacer up front to stop the tire/strut rub. Which also sent me on a manhunt for longer lugs. Wish VW sold them. Local replica wheel shop had them, lucky for me... 18x9.5 with 245/40-18 Bridgestone Potenza.. 

Considering selling my 19" wheels if anyone's interested. Renn RS51 flow formed.. 19x8.5 +42.. 21lbs each.. with or with out tires.. 

Before..









After...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well hello there.......

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

mijofi4 said:


> Well hello there.......
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Great upgrade! Love that headunit


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's in. Rooted... Updating... Volume much better. Was rather soft with stock ROM.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

How do you like it so far? I went with a unit that had no knobs and only touch controls. Android 4.4 8" AN-21U. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

cj8 said:


> How do you like it so far? I went with a unit that had no knobs and only touch controls. Android 4.4 8" AN-21U.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far, with the stock rom, was ok. I mean it had decent sound, but it was a fully functional android. Pandora, emails, navigation, all worked just fine. However it had a rather plain Jane interface and I haven't owned a droid yet that wasn't rooted. After the root, and updated, I like it much better. I had replaced the stock speakers to Cadence separates, 3 way up front and 2 way in the rears, so over stock HU I am happy. $329 shipped from Hong Kong and received in 4 days. Lovely....

Low end and amps are coming.... Stay tuned..

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice! Mine was $204 shipped and it took 7 days from HK. I still have stock speakers, pretty sure the rear woofers are blown. Thinking of trying OE replacements since they're $25 and I don't need earth shattering sound. My unit came with an EQ preinstalled and I had to change the settings quite a bit, still do depending on what I'm playing, but overall it's not bad! BT quality is terrible but I rarely use it anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Nice! Mine was $204 shipped and it took 7 days from HK. I still have stock speakers, pretty sure the rear woofers are blown. Thinking of trying OE replacements since they're $25 and I don't need earth shattering sound. My unit came with an EQ preinstalled and I had to change the settings quite a bit, still do depending on what I'm playing, but overall it's not bad! BT quality is terrible but I rarely use it anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Cadence separates have a clean sound. For the money, $139, $119, respectively I like them. Going with MB Quart 4 channel with 100 x 4 to power them. Looking forward to hearing them with some a$$ behind em...

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> Bought a 2012 VR6 4motion executive car the day.


Still the best powertrain VW has sold in the US so far. IMHO


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

After 7 years (bought mine brand new in 2009 when they first came out), I traded her in.

She'll be remembered. It was an awesome daily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Picked up some VMR V810 wheels.. Getting tired of NJ/NY roads. Not a fun ride with my current 19" set up. Will end up putting them on Friday before I head to the BMW show and drag this weekend. 245 40 18 on 18x9.5 +45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What plugs are you running

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VirgoPHD said:


> What plugs are you running
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Ngk plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Picked him up in Lancaster, PA and driving him to Orlando, FL. A new to me 2013 6 M/T.


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Ngk plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones I run brk7e gapped @0.28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

If I look hard enough I might see you go by Ocala on I-75... 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VirgoPHD said:


> Which ones I run brk7e gapped @0.28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure. ECS sells the kit pre gapped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Sometimes you have to verify that the plugs are gapped sometimes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VirgoPHD said:


> Sometimes you have to verify that the plugs are gapped sometimes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plugs were fine. Had them checked. Took out the red top coils and all is running smooth with stock coils back in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Picked him up in Lancaster, PA and driving him to Orlando, FL. A new to me 2013 6 M/T.


Sweet car! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> If I look hard enough I might see you go by Ocala on I-75...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


I normally do 75 but today is 95.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Sweet car! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, is bitter sweet. I'm saying good bye to my other boy.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Installed Bilstein B8 shocks and struts to go with my H&R Springs. A little stiffer but not harsh. No body roll at all. Very satisfied with these. Highly recommended combination.


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Interior deep cleaning 







































VirgoPHD said:


> Which ones I run brk7e gapped @0.28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 2.0TSI try NGK PFR7Q. I have these one installed, and they're very good. Engine run smooth, no misfires.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Speaking of interiors. Is there an "official interior pic thread" in the CC forum? I'm curious to see what everyone's got going on.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Plugs were fine. Had them checked. Took out the red top coils and all is running smooth with stock coils back in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Chatchie said:


> Speaking of interiors. Is there an "official interior pic thread" in the CC forum? I'm curious to see what everyone's got going on.


I think most people are just going OEM +. At least that's the foundation of what I'm doing. The CC interior is fairly handsome as it is.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Work in progress from Overlit Customs!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Chatchie said:


> Speaking of interiors ... curious to see what everyone's got going on.


hey .. ditto VRBehavior .. does sagging headliner count - thats what i got going on .. i plan on going with the micro-suede or similar in black soon.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking into a suede headliner at some point also. It think it would make the interior classier without taking away from the good looks of the interior 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlton8000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Replaced the Dynaudio amplifier with a JBL MS-8 processor that had been siting in my closet for a couple of years. Major improvement in sound quality.


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Picked him up in Lancaster, PA and driving him to Orlando, FL. A new to me 2013 6 M/T.


She's a beaut. Third week of owning ours and I only regret we waited so long to get one. Cheers! 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Thanks, is bitter sweet. I'm saying good bye to my other boy.


That's a nice car as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally got a cable and coded in my paddle shifters and coded out the tpms.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Overmountain said:


> She's a beaut. Third week of owning ours and I only regret we waited so long to get one. Cheers!
> 
> -Eric
> Overmountain Knife and Tool
> Overmountain.us.com


Thanks man!!! I plan to enjoy every mile!!!


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> That's a nice car as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Scored a good deal on a nearly new Homelink visor. Added that, killed the DRL's with VCDS, and added a second bag hook in the trunk. Simple projects but aside from eventually adding an RNS510 and RVC that fills up the check boxes for what we would have ordered had it been bought new. 

Pic of visor. Will an in car pic later. Wife has the dub at work... 









Cheers. 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

Mounted Miro 111's with 235/35/19 Nankang NS-20s. Tires are comfortable and quiet but a little lousy under braking. Overall pretty good for $76/tire. I've searched through these pages quite alot in the last couple weeks and still haven't really found a solution to getting VW center caps on these Miro wheels. If i missed something please chime in. Still adjusting to life after my beloved Volvo S60R but the CC is growing on me haha.


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Vinnycenzo said:


> Mounted Miro 111's with 235/35/19 Nankang NS-20s. Tires are comfortable and quiet but a little lousy under braking. Overall pretty good for $76/tire. I've searched through these pages quite alot in the last couple weeks and still haven't really found a solution to getting VW center caps on these Miro wheels. If i missed something please chime in. Still adjusting to life after my beloved Volvo S60R but the CC is growing on me haha.


Great looking rims, great looking ride. Forget about the Vulva, cc much better.... (just kidding, they're pretty good cars too....) 

I've seen several offerings around for round gel type stickers on the Web. Measure your center caps and find a sticker that will fit. Should give you a similar to OE look fairly simply. I had to go that route for my GTi but was years ago, don't remember source of logo. But they held on for years and still looked great when I traded it in. 

Cheers! 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Long painstaking process, but i finally finished the hardwood in my trunk. Added some red underglow to the roof of my trunk to go along with a darkside star wars theme im about to complete.

Before sanding and polish









Before sanding and polish with underglow









After sanding and polish









Im incredibly proud of the result
**if the photos are bad, then idk why because i uploaded with highest quality*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Installed some H&R sport springs, some new Rotiform IND-T's wrapped with some Yokohama 235-45-18's.
Alignment done and the cars exterior cleaned, washed, clayed, washed again and protectant applied.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Ordered full R-line bumper and skirts from the dealer and setup my paint appointment.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Intake Valve Carbon Cleaning, New Injector seals.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> Intake Valve Carbon Cleaning, New Injector seals.


I just turned 50 k about a month ago. What's the rule of thumb or expected time frame I should consider doing that?

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

mijofi4 said:


> I just turned 50 k about a month ago. What's the rule of thumb or expected time frame I should consider doing that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


 cleaning every 40k


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate being late...

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Tonight, I finished the job that I started just over a week ago; I installed F&R deadset kits, F&R sway bars, aluminium front lower control arms (2012+ CC's get stamped steel :facepalm, Superpro roll centre correcting ball joints, fresh forward position LCA bushings, and fresh TT rear position LCA bushings. I also replaced a creaking front strut bearing.

I spent yesterday uninstalling some of the clunking sounds that I had inadvertantly installed, and got an alignment. Tonight, I sorted out another clunk and finally gave it a proper drive through some corners.

LSD + very beefy sway bars + tightened up geometry + unsprung weight reduction + corners = happy Bill

Now I can't wait for my coilovers to show up!


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

The1Bill said:


> Tonight, I finished the job that I started just over a week ago; I installed F&R deadset kits, F&R sway bars, aluminium front lower control arms (2012+ CC's get stamped steel :facepalm, Superpro roll centre correcting ball joints, fresh forward position LCA bushings, and fresh TT rear position LCA bushings. I also replaced a creaking front strut bearing.
> 
> I spent yesterday uninstalling some of the clunking sounds that I had inadvertantly installed, and got an alignment. Tonight, I sorted out another clunk and finally gave it a proper drive through some corners.
> 
> ...


Any plans to brace it all up? 
Sounds like a killer setup, should handle like it is glued to the earth... Very nice. 
Cheers! 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Overmountain said:


> Any plans to brace it all up?
> Sounds like a killer setup, should handle like it is glued to the earth... Very nice.
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Yes, i will at some point. I have my eyes on the UB and the RB from Unibrace. It's a pity they don't do an XB for the CC, as I think that's the spot most in need of added bracing. I'll probably do something myself, as there was little interest on Unibrace's part to finish their lineup for the CC.

But man, these sway bars plus the limited slip... Yikes! I have a permagrin from my drive home!


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

The1Bill said:


> Yes, i will at some point. I have my eyes on the UB and the RB from Unibrace. It's a pity they don't do an XB for the CC, as I think that's the spot most in need of added bracing. I'll probably do something myself, as there was little interest on Unibrace's part to finish their lineup for the CC.
> 
> But man, these sway bars plus the limited slip... Yikes! I have a permagrin from my drive home!


Sorry to get off topic or thread jack. Just glad to see extensive suspension work in this manner. 

We just acquired cnc plasma/router capability and work frequently with aluminum and titanium. We had been looking at some areas on our cc with that in mind, and also saw the same areas as targets for some good bracing... 

I have looked at a whole underbody pan to tie everything together. Sounds like there may be a market for that sort of thing, though I think it takes someone who has done the level of work you have to really feel the difference those braces would make. I'll certainly have to tinker with ours in that manner. But planning following the same suspension mods as you have. 

How does the LSD interact with the factory ESP etc? I am assuming it doesn't kick in until there is spin so you get the full benefit of the LSD... Of course out of the corners there is no change better than an LSD to get a FWD car to rotate. 

Cheers. Look forward to following your continued build. 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

TheBurninator said:


> Ordered full R-line bumper and skirts from the dealer and setup my paint appointment.


How much was the bumper and parts? still over a 1000?


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Overmountain said:


> Sorry to get off topic or thread jack. Just glad to see extensive suspension work in this manner.
> 
> We just acquired cnc plasma/router capability and work frequently with aluminum and titanium. We had been looking at some areas on our cc with that in mind, and also saw the same areas as targets for some good bracing...
> 
> ...


That kind of bracing would be amazing. The PQ46 is a stiff chassis, but more is better. Stiffer in the chassis lets the suspension do its job. Plus it would reduce creaks and rattles, which is always a win. I'd definitely be interested in some substantial bracing, especially if it doesn't add a ton of weight. I think that there is a lot to be gained with closing the angles on the third box by bracing behind the backseats, though. Of the three braces on the market for the GTI (underbody, rear suspension, and behind the seat), I think the behind-the-seat holds the most potential. Maybe that's just because of the creak in my package shelf, though.

I haven't had much opportunity to really test how the differential interacts with stability control. ESP doesn't kick in until there is slip, though, so I am quite confident that it'll be as you describe. I wouldn't mind getting XDS to work, though. I have a torsen-style differential without fancy clutches, so completely unloading one wheel will still send all the torque to that wheel. It's be nice to have ABS step in as the quick tap on the brakes that it takes to load an unloaded wheel.

Maybe I'll start a build thread. I've been reluctant as my design methodology differs from the norm, but perhaps it'll be worthwhile to have everything in one place.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Ordered full R-line bumper and skirts from the dealer and setup my paint appointment.


1st gen or facelift (2013+)?



The1Bill said:


> Now I can't wait for my coilovers to show up!


Which coilovers?


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Which coilovers?


Same folks who did my LSD - MFactory.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

robjettauk said:


> How much was the bumper and parts? still over a 1000?


I guess that depends... I paid under 800 after tax. But I get employee discount at the dealer I go to.


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

The1Bill said:


> That kind of bracing would be amazing. The PQ46 is a stiff chassis, but more is better. Stiffer in the chassis lets the suspension do its job. Plus it would reduce creaks and rattles, which is always a win. I'd definitely be interested in some substantial bracing, especially if it doesn't add a ton of weight. I think that there is a lot to be gained with closing the angles on the third box by bracing behind the backseats, though. Of the three braces on the market for the GTI (underbody, rear suspension, and behind the seat), I think the behind-the-seat holds the most potential. Maybe that's just because of the creak in my package shelf, though.
> 
> I haven't had much opportunity to really test how the differential interacts with stability control. ESP doesn't kick in until there is slip, though, so I am quite confident that it'll be as you describe. I wouldn't mind getting XDS to work, though. I have a torsen-style differential without fancy clutches, so completely unloading one wheel will still send all the torque to that wheel. It's be nice to have ABS step in as the quick tap on the brakes that it takes to load an unloaded wheel.
> 
> Maybe I'll start a build thread. I've been reluctant as my design methodology differs from the norm, but perhaps it'll be worthwhile to have everything in one place.


I'll PM you directly regarding the other as I don't want to get too off topic. But will publicly state I'd like to see a build thread from you. Specifically because it is a bit outside the norm for a typical CC build. 

The last dub I really built out was my 20th AE, and I used it for autocross as well as some open track day and club meet type stuff. So I did very similar suspension work and added an LSD. After we left the dealership with our cc I said to the wife it felt like having my 'GTi back, but in a Passat body...' So right up my alley! 

Cheers! 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sound dampening fun...

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

What's your approach on placing the material? And what are you using?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

I bought a Neuspeed Intake from classifieds, 
Should be here Thursday, first actual mod. Pretty excitedopcorn:


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

AndyGC said:


> What's your approach on placing the material? And what are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I am going with a two tier approach. Great stuff expand foam anywhere there is space between sheet metal and a roofing material from Lowe's (peel and stick) over all exposed metal. Ita a poor man's approach but it should suffice. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Went Stage 2 with APR. :thumbup:

Also had the exhaust leak looked at. Turns out the installer here locally over tightened the clamps which caused a 'wrinkle' in the pipe. He was able to re-position it to decrease the leak, but there's still a small one. The noise I posted seems to have gone down, but with all the rain here it's hard to really tell yet.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mijofi4 said:


> I am going with a two tier approach. Great stuff expand foam anywhere there is space between sheet metal and a roofing material from Lowe's (peel and stick) over all exposed metal. Ita a poor man's approach but it should suffice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Expanding foam is so ghetto for sound deadening. And makes things awful to pull apart later if you ever need to service something that is now covered in it.

Also roofing material stinks bad on hot days. :thumbdown:

Just spend a little bit extra, buy real butyl based sound deadening sheets and strategically place them. Then use jute padding for the rest of the coverage. It is still cost effective and reasonably priced.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Expanding foam is so ghetto for sound deadening. And makes things awful to pull apart later if you ever need to service something that is now covered in it.
> 
> Also roofing material stinks bad on hot days. :thumbdown:
> 
> Just spend a little bit extra, buy real butyl based sound deadening sheets and strategically place them. Then use jute padding for the rest of the coverage. It is still cost effective and reasonably priced.


I'm going to go with Sound Deadener Showdown when I get around to doing some acoustic work in the car. He has a wealth of information out there on his site and has been enormously helpful to me in coming up with a strategy. Not a paid endorsement, not even a paying customer yet, but I've been impressed with my interactions thus far:

https://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

The1Bill said:


> I'm going to go with Sound Deadener Showdown when I get around to doing some acoustic work in the car. He has a wealth of information out there on his site and has been enormously helpful to me in coming up with a strategy. Not a paid endorsement, not even a paying customer yet, but I've been impressed with my interactions thus far:
> 
> https://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/


+1 for Don's info. Former MECP auto sound installer. And I agree, you do get a better product using name brand. The trailer roof repair stuff may look similar, but it isn't the same thing. It will melt, stink and move... It is mostly about what product you put where. Investment in a good foundation will make every step forward all the more fruitful. 

Expanding foam has no place in a car unless you're trying to make it float. 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Just picked her up from the tint shop. 40% Solar Gard.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

The1Bill said:


> I'm going to go with Sound Deadener Showdown when I get around to doing some acoustic work in the car. He has a wealth of information out there on his site and has been enormously helpful to me in coming up with a strategy. Not a paid endorsement, not even a paying customer yet, but I've been impressed with my interactions thus far:
> 
> https://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/





Overmountain said:


> +1 for Don's info. Former MECP auto sound installer. And I agree, you do get a better product using name brand. The trailer roof repair stuff may look similar, but it isn't the same thing. It will melt, stink and move... It is mostly about what product you put where. Investment in a good foundation will make every step forward all the more fruitful.
> 
> Expanding foam has no place in a car unless you're trying to make it float.
> 
> ...


+1 on Don's info as well here. :thumbup:


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Overmountain said:


> +1 for Don's info. Former MECP auto sound installer. And I agree, you do get a better product using name brand. The trailer roof repair stuff may look similar, but it isn't the same thing. It will melt, stink and move... It is mostly about what product you put where. Investment in a good foundation will make every step forward all the more fruitful.
> 
> Expanding foam has no place in a car unless you're trying to make it float.
> 
> ...












Musta used it on the bugs, not the cc's

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Changing wheels because downtown Chicago won't let you have nice ones


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Also had the exhaust leak looked at. Turns out the installer here locally over tightened the clamps which caused a 'wrinkle' in the pipe. He was able to re-position it to decrease the leak, but there's still a small one. The noise I posted seems to have gone down, but with all the rain here it's hard to really tell yet.


Which downpipe, out of curiousity?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

If anyone else is planning on installing the OEM high line backup cam, ensure you use the latest VCDS and more importantly, print out all 30 pages of the calibration diagram and spend an hour taping them together so you can calibrate. Otherwise your camera lines will be way off center, way off on distance and it will have a fault code for non calibration. VCDS will actually throw an error code if the camera doesn't see the pattern and calibration won't happen. Learned the hard way.

Link to PDF of calibration pattern: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d3vquldxfv7boot/calibration_board.pdf?dl=0


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ordered my tune :laugh:


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally got around to modifying my inner fender to tuck 245s with 2 degrees camber











Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Noticed this today after the rain and I'm livid. Any suggestions? There aren't any cracks in the lens or anything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Changed my headlight 











Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_CC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

cj8 said:


> Noticed this today after the rain and I'm livid. Any suggestions?


3C8945191 - replace gasket with new one.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

First wash and wax. Ahhh!!! The beginning of a great relationship.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Just to be different...









Ignore beat up front end it's getting replaced Monday 😉 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Matching rear... 










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

HeyRobi said:


> Matching rear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this come apart? Does the chrome VW come off? I wanna color match the black plastic.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Got a screw driver underneath it and pryed it off. popped off pretty easily. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

You could also apply a color matched vinyl that you can purchase through ECS Tuning

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/By_Brand/K/Klii_Motorwerkes/Exterior/ES3096526/

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I didn't know that was possible. I was upset my backup camera emblem had a flat black base instead of the glossy black of the original emblem. This looks like I can remedy that.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

replaced Balljoints and anti roll bar end links. car feels tighter now L On the downside though... my rear main is now leaking which means my PCV is shot..... I reccently did a Decarb cleaning and swapped spark plugs and coils. now im seeing this rear main issue. I guess anyone with a CCTA should add "engine replacement" to their 90k service........:banghead::screwy::laugh:opcorn::facepalm::bs:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

BOUDAH said:


> I guess anyone with a CCTA should add "*VR6 Swap*" to their 90k service........:banghead::screwy::laugh:opcorn::facepalm::bs:


FTFY :laugh::laugh:

I got 99 problems but a 2.0T aint one.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

A tag from my country, first step towards a one of a kind car.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> FTFY :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I got 99 problems but a 2.0T aint one.


That engine is not classified as a VR by vW It's classified as a V6 although a single head. Idk why that's so funny 
FSI has its own set of problems though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

BOUDAH said:


> That engine is not classified as a VR by vW It's classified as a V6 although a single head. Idk why that's so funny
> FSI has its own set of problems though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It *IS *a VR6. :banghead:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR6_engine









It is funny because I never have problems with my VR6 cars.
The carbon buildup issue is minimal compared to the 2.0t cars. No PCV issues, No rear main seal issues.... I can keep going.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> It *IS *a VR6. :banghead:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR6_engine
> 
> 
> ...


You guys... Nvm 

However you're right. Rear main and pcv issues non existent It's nice. I have an engine sitting in my R32 mk4 I'm in the middle of swapping into. Should pull it and put it in the Cc 


Army OIF / OEF Veteran


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Tensioner updated today at Apex Tuning. 
Also went ahead with Unitronic stage 1+.
Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow. 


Update: Freaking WOW!!!!
What a difference. It's like having a different car at my hands and feet.
Next is to replenish my savings to get a suspension upgrade. 
Thanks Apex Tuning and Unitronic. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

SPOILER ALERT!!!

It is not mine but today I saw this.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Went shopping today.. Can't see why one would spend money on the neuspeed discharge pipes when these look exactly the same.. Should help a bit with the k04 installed..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> It is not mine but today I saw this.


Kill it with fire!!! Hahaha

Did a quick (pretty useless) detail. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> It is not mine but today I saw this.


UGHHH! :facepalm:


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

No pics of the procedure but a new one of this went in today.










The ride is 85% quieter now, what a relief.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> No pics of the procedure but a new one of this went in today.


?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

R-Lux complete. Wrapped upper grill in gloss black.. Yellow laminate on fogs... With "Twin Peaks" badge flip 😀 










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> No pics of the procedure but a new one of this went in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I truly understand. Had one going bad and Apex Tuning replaced both of mine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

HeyRobi said:


> R-Lux complete. Wrapped upper grill in gloss black.. Yellow laminate on fogs... With "Twin Peaks" badge flip 😀


Looks great! Except for the VW emblem.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

The emblem actually looks better upside down .


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

RocknRolla said:


> Looks great! Except for the VW emblem.


It's the twin peaks, lol! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I truly understand. Had one going bad and Apex Tuning replaced both of mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


So, what is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> So, what is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wheel bearings 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

This shieeet happened 


RIP PSS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> This shieeet happened
> 
> 
> RIP PSS
> ...


Damn...... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> This shieeet happened  ..


too bad, so sad .. i learned my lesson over twenty years ago with low profiles on daily driver on crappy roads - never again .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Well Savage Chassis & Engineering did this to my car instead of admitting that they had bitten off more than they can chew. I'll have to come back stronger! LOL, what did I do to my CC today? Trust a **** shop with my baby. Jokes on me LOL. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Well Savage Chassis & Engineering did this to my car instead of admitting that they had bitten off more than they can chew. I'll have to come back stronger! LOL, what did I do to my CC today? Trust a **** shop with my baby. Jokes on me LOL.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That's a god damn **** show going on there. What happen?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kbad said:


> too bad, so sad .. i learned my lesson over twenty years ago with low profiles on daily driver on crappy roads - never again .. good luck!


Been running low profiles for 5+ years n never had an issue 

Sometimes shiet happens. Glad im fine and car is fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Been running low profiles for 5+ years n never had an issue
> 
> Sometimes shiet happens. Glad im fine and car is fine
> 
> ...


+1 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Chatchie said:


> That's a god damn **** show going on there. What happen?


They had the car for a month to install a number of things and install valve train components. Instead of admit that they couldn't handle the job, they decided to spin some story about how the cylinder has to be sent to GERMANY to be assembled. Called them out on their lie, eventually decided to tow the car out of there and they decided to try and charge me for "services rendered" and the car is in pieces. Thorough crooks. So it's going to take me some time because there are still parts missing, money missing, etc. Thank God the turbo upgrade parts were delayed and I still had to have a machine shop do the valve spring and valve install.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

Messed up 




AJ_CC said:


> Man, dropped on h&r springs has me ducking and dodging potholes already on these terrible streets. I literally drive my truck when I go into the city because the roads are that bad. There are literally roads I could total my car on just because the streets are so bad...





AJ_CC said:


> Man, dropped on h&r springs has me ducking and dodging potholes already on these terrible streets. I literally drive my truck when I go into the city because the roads are that bad. There are literally roads I could total my car on just because the streets are so bad...





VRBehavior said:


> They had the car for a month to install a number of things and install valve train components. Instead of admit that they couldn't handle the job, they decided to spin some story about how the cylinder has to be sent to GERMANY to be assembled. Called them out on their lie, eventually decided to tow the car out of there and they decided to try and charge me for "services rendered" and the car is in pieces. Thorough crooks. So it's going to take me some time because there are still parts missing, money missing, etc. Thank God the turbo upgrade parts were delayed and I still had to have a machine shop do the valve spring and valve install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> They had the car for a month to install a number of things and install valve train components. Instead of admit that they couldn't handle the job, they decided to spin some story about how the cylinder has to be sent to GERMANY to be assembled. Called them out on their lie, eventually decided to tow the car out of there and they decided to try and charge me for "services rendered" and the car is in pieces. Thorough crooks. So it's going to take me some time because there are still parts missing, money missing, etc. Thank God the turbo upgrade parts were delayed and I still had to have a machine shop do the valve spring and valve install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's god damn terrible man. It amazes me how many hacks are out there basically robbing people for their money. I try and do all my own work because of this but occasionally I have to let someone else touch my car.

I had my car tinted last week by "the best shop in town" and my rear window came out all jacked up. It took him 3 times and a call to my credit card company to make it right.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Been running low profiles for 5+ years n never had an issue  Sometimes shiet happens. Glad im fine and car is fine.


yeah man, glad you are ok and no wreck - car can always be replaced, no .. how fast were you going? hwy or street? any idea what it caught that ripped it - roadway? .. mine caught the crack in the pavement as i was merging onto the hwy pushing 60+ .. had to pull over into the center median when it blew out at about 70 - scary sh!t .. i couldnt afford 200+ a pop if that happened again .. now i just go +/- 1 if any at all .. hope you got it sorted and are back on the road again .. enjoy the ride!


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> It is not mine but today I saw this.


Man, some stores just take the car themed shopping carts too far.... Oh wait, ummm... 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

No pics cause they're unnecessary... 

Finally got a good cable and VCDS up and running. (SW VA for anyone needing it. And can point to a vendor that is legit...) 
Windows up and down with remote, windows up with rain, PRL's off, seat warmer memory, Torque Steer compensation on, no more beep with lock, auto unlock all doors with key out, fogs on with high beams, more selection options in MFD, etc. Finally starting to feel like our car.. 

EDIT: Best option BTW for cc's with regular halogens IMHO is to go to bit 7 of byte 15 and simply check that box. Leave 'PRL via low beam active' checked. This will let you turn DRL's on and off in the MFD instead of coding them off...

Hard mounting a Beltronics STi Magnum and Escort Live direct wire. Pics when that is all squared away. Should be pretty stealth since we live in VA. The only state stupid enough to still have them illegal. DC too, but that's a district so I don't count it... 

Also fabbing up a front tow hook mount for a license plate just in case. Not gonna run it till I'm pulled for it. They ruin the front of a car IMHO. 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Overmountain said:


> No pics cause they're unnecessary...
> 
> Finally got a good cable and VCDS up and running. (SW VA for anyone needing it. And can point to a vendor that is legit...)
> Windows up and down with remote, windows up with rain, PRL's off, seat warmer memory, Torque Steer compensation on, no more beep with lock, auto unlock all doors with key out, fogs on with high beams, more selection options in MFD, etc. Finally starting to feel like our car..
> ...


What did you do to disable DRL's? On both my 09, and my buddy's 12 I had to turn them down to 5% to "disable" them. The annoying DRL light still show up in the dash too.

IMO buying the real HID lights from a VR6 car is way better than throwing HID's in. The following headlights are worth it. Although the harnesses on the front end are totally different....

Thought about the tow hook front plate holder since I just filled my plate holes in on my grill for paint next month. Otherwise I'll sticky tape it in place if I need to. Stupid front plate laws.


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

TheBurninator said:


> What did you do to disable DRL's? On both my 09, and my buddy's 12 I had to turn them down to 5% to "disable" them. The annoying DRL light still show up in the dash too.
> 
> IMO buying the real HID lights from a VR6 car is way better than throwing HID's in. The following headlights are worth it. Although the harnesses on the front end are totally different....
> 
> Thought about the tow hook front plate holder since I just filled my plate holes in on my grill for paint next month. Otherwise I'll sticky tape it in place if I need to. Stupid front plate laws.


On my cc, a 2012 R-line 2.0 with DSG, the DRL's are actually called 'permanent running lights.' A lone click bit under byte 12 or 13. That can be unchecked which turns them off completely. To turn them on or off in the MFD, go to Byte 15 and it is the very bottom click box. Just click it and 'Do It!' Then check under lighting in the MFD, there will be a check box for the DRL's. 

Now, to make the cornering lights the DRL's, you can disable the PRL's, then go to 'fog lights as DRL' and check that box. They too can be turned off or on with the MFD if that box is checked. If you have stand alone DRL's, or leds, the procedure is different. 

The assistance function is also on, as is the rain and light sensing. I don't think that has any bearing on the DRL's. 


















I can try to take a pic of each Byte on mine when I get home tonight. Just copy those check boxes and it will be setup like mine if you have an auto switch. 

The torque steer compensation is by far the coolest thing with VCDS. 

We have 3d manufacturing capacity, so I'm trying a few things with the front tow hook as well as bracing on the car. Will post pics of how that works. Going to do a custom pod for the radar detector and post that too. Should be low key enough to evade being spotted. 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Some parts arrived. Dual exhaust is coming...


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What's the part number on the heatshield? I'm assuming it's for the passenger side. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Had a thought about the rear door speakers. Could one just drill out the rivets and replace them with speed nuts?? The stock speakers are plenty for me, especially with the 2 or 3 EQs I use on my head unit, plus they're $27/ea at the dealer. I've just been dreading paying labor to have new ones riveted in. Not sure the speed nuts could put up with the vibration though. 

Thoughts/experience on the matter??

rivets: 










Speed nuts, for those not familiar. 











EDIT:::
Taking a closer look at that photo, is that an adapter that is riveted into the door, with the speaker screwed in to that?? If so, I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Overmountain said:


> On my cc, a 2012 R-line 2.0 with DSG, the DRL's are actually called 'permanent running lights.' A lone click bit under byte 12 or 13. That can be unchecked which turns them off completely. To turn them on or off in the MFD, go to Byte 15 and it is the very bottom click box. Just click it and 'Do It!' Then check under lighting in the MFD, there will be a check box for the DRL's.
> 
> Now, to make the cornering lights the DRL's, you can disable the PRL's, then go to 'fog lights as DRL' and check that box. They too can be turned off or on with the MFD if that box is checked. If you have stand alone DRL's, or leds, the procedure is different.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Eric. I'll double check that stuff here soon. No need to grab screens of VCDS, I am familiar. :thumbup:

Torque steer compensation sounds cool. Not really needed though on a 4motion car 


back on topic: Whiteline antilift kit and front LCA bushings will be here today, along with a D90-610. Pads for TT-RS brakes will be here later this week along with bilstien sports for the rear of the car so I can stop running the struts from my old coilovers with the bags. New air management is ordered as well. Time to ditch Accuair.

Hopefully get tires swapped in the next week or two.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cj8 said:


> Had a thought about the rear door speakers. Could one just drill out the rivets and replace them with speed nuts?? The stock speakers are plenty for me, especially with the 2 or 3 EQs I use on my head unit, plus they're $27/ea at the dealer. I've just been dreading paying labor to have new ones riveted in. Not sure the speed nuts could put up with the vibration though.
> 
> Thoughts/experience on the matter??
> 
> ...


Why not go buy a rivet gun? They are cheap and easy to use.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> Why not go buy a rivet gun? They are cheap and easy to use.


You know I hadn't even looked into them because I figured they were too much. Shows me to make assumptions!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cj8 said:


> You know I hadn't even looked into them because I figured they were too much. Shows me to make assumptions!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home Depot has hand powered ones for around $15, You will want to use an aluminum rivet, and they are like $5 a pack.

If you want something air powered harbor freight has them for under $50.

You won't need the air powered one for what you are doing though.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered these PSS yday and they got delivered today! 
Jumping from 235 to 245 tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> Home Depot has hand powered ones for around $15, You will want to use an aluminum rivet, and they are like $5 a pack.
> 
> If you want something air powered harbor freight has them for under $50.
> 
> You won't need the air powered one for what you are doing though.


Harbor freight has the threaded rivets tool and rivets for bolting stuff into thin metal as well. They work good.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Same size I'm running for summer setup. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Chatchie said:


> Harbor freight has the threaded rivets tool and rivets for bolting stuff into thin metal as well. They work good.


That isn't a rivet, that is a nutcert.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Overmountain said:


> On my cc, a 2012 R-line 2.0 with DSG, the DRL's are actually called 'permanent running lights.' A lone click bit under byte 12 or 13. That can be unchecked which turns them off completely. To turn them on or off in the MFD, go to Byte 15 and it is the very bottom click box. Just click it and 'Do It!' Then check under lighting in the MFD, there will be a check box for the DRL's.
> 
> Now, to make the cornering lights the DRL's, you can disable the PRL's, then go to 'fog lights as DRL' and check that box. They too can be turned off or on with the MFD if that box is checked. If you have stand alone DRL's, or leds, the procedure is different.
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff. I'll be asking you questions once I finish my custom headlights. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

unctucker said:


> What's the part number on the heatshield? I'm assuming it's for the passenger side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hey, it's heatshield for bumper (passenger side). Part number is 3C8825716A


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Kowal_ said:


> Hey, it's heatshield for bumper (passenger side). Part number is 3C8825716A


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I had surgery last Thursday on my left ring finger. Out of work until next Monday if all goes well. Since I was going to be home alone "kids in school, wife at work" I ordered a few not so hard to install parts.








Sprayed the front with black Plasti-dip with Glossifier. 
Installed clear turns with deAutoLed amber led bulbs.
Now waiting on Laminex tint for the headlights and turns.

I also have a new dash clock. I needed one for a while because the silver is bubbled up on the one that's on there now. I purchased one from a member here last year that he changed to a red led back light. 
How difficult is it to remove the dash panels? I have the tools, just never attempted to remove.
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Put in my turbo pipes today. Also installed my CiM vent gauge. Pipes are eBay and solid choice. $104 on eBay for both pipes vs $300 from neuspeed. 

Guage's fit is 98%.. Seems something may be slightly off. I didn't drill a hole as some have for the wires. With k04 APR, boost jumps to about 27psi when you hit 4500 RPM and holds for a while.. Always nice to know what normal is so when shot goes wrong, I can tell. Next will be an intercooler. Maybe Wagner.. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Can you tell if the pipes helped any???


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

WILLCCU said:


> Can you tell if the pipes helped any???


Driving good so far. Will have to see when I get to the track. All in all, I need a better intercooler to really get a difference. But for $100, the cost/benefit is worth it to get a bit more air in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

WILLCCU said:


> Can you tell if the pipes helped any???



If you do both pipes they make a difference... Turbo spool is more loud as well


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Put in my turbo pipes today. Also installed my CiM vent gauge. Pipes are eBay and solid choice. $104 on eBay for both pipes vs $300 from neuspeed.
> 
> Guage's fit is 98%.. Seems something may be slightly off. I didn't drill a hole as some have for the wires. With k04 APR, boost jumps to about 27psi when you hit 4500 RPM and holds for a while.. Always nice to know what normal is so when shot goes wrong, I can tell. Next will be an intercooler. Maybe Wagner..
> 
> ...


Pictures of the vent gauge. 
Link to the pipes.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone by chance have torque specs for the axle bolt and 4 rear hub bolts. 
2014 cc r-line

Dealer replaced bearing under warranty and is humming again causing Heat to discolor from overheating refuse to acknowledge keep telling me it's road noise.


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

Replaced my DRL bulb with $19.99 Sylvania LED 1156 today. I think they look really good but they set off the bulb out warning light. Not really surprised just hoped it would work. I've been looking around for days for what LED 1156 bulbs don't kick a code. So many dead and old links, just wondering if we had any updated info. I snapped a shot with my iPhone with 1 oem bulb and 1 led bulb. Please excuse the Chevy as it is not mine.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Vinnycenzo said:


> Replaced my DRL bulb with $19.99 Sylvania LED 1156 today. I think they look really good but they set off the bulb out warning light. Not really surprised just hoped it would work. I've been looking around for days for what LED 1156 bulbs don't kick a code. So many dead and old links, just wondering if we had any updated info. I snapped a shot with my iPhone with 1 oem bulb and 1 led bulb. Please excuse the Chevy as it is not mine.


Did you try deAutoLed?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

unctucker said:


> Did you try deAutoLed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I just checked deAutoLed and they do have "error free" Cree 1156 bulbs for $45. They list them for a Jetta and not the CC, they'd probably work though. Be nice if the one of the deAuto guys could chime in.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Post the question on there section. They always answer pretty quick.
I just installed the amber led front turns they have in my clear turn signal housing and they are very bright.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

good idea i'll try that


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

bought more Snapon vw specialty tools. I need to replace my RMS, PCV and timing tensioners. hopefully this will be the last major repair on this car for a while. 

So far ive replaced,

*failures:
*
Injector number 2
HPFP
4 ign coils
4 spark plugs
suspension
ball joints
clutch slave cyl
clutch/pp
dog bone mount, lower

front brake pads boke apart at 8k miles..


*Failures not yet repalced/fixed*

Valve cover / spark plug hole gasket/s
timing chain tensioners
rear main seal
pcv valve
left/right engine mounts

*
maintenance
*
Rear brakes
front rotors/pads


current mileage: 90k miles 2013 TSI CCTA


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

New CC owner here. Just picked up a one-owner 2010 VR6 4Motion with 40k miles to replace my TDI that is being bought back.

I always had a panvise dash mount and proclip iphone cradle with charger in my TDI and an add-on usb charge port like waht is shown below. 










I wanted the same setup in my CC, so I got the CC mount from panavise and got to work customizing a CC dummy button blank to accept a USB port for charging. This looks cleaner, as the ashtray doesn't need to stay open all the time for the 12v accessory outlet.

The results turned out great. A little time with a drill and a small flat file and the USB port cutout was perfect. The hardwired charger is an EDO model from Amazon that was $12.99 and the connections were made with solder and heat shrink to the brown and brown stripe wires at the cigarette lighter port.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

CedarburgTDI said:


> New CC owner here. Just picked up a one-owner 2010 VR6 4Motion with 40k miles to replace my TDI that is being bought back.
> 
> I always had a panvise dash mount and proclip iphone cradle with charger in my TDI and an add-on usb charge port like waht is shown below.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. Where did you get the clips to hold in the usb ports.
How difficult was it to remove the tray around the shifter?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Not knowing how well the effort would turn out, I bought a replacement dummy button up front in case I needed to revert right back to stock.

The upper right hand dummy button part number is 

3C0959624A

As it turned out the usb port on the EDO charger kit was nearly a perfect interference fit if you stuffed it up and into the bottom of the dummy button. From there I used a jewelers drill (see photo below) and drilled some tiny screw holes to secure the usb port in the bottom of the dummy button. I drilled 6 holes and used 6 tiny screws i scavenged from a 10 year old cell phone I had in a junk drawer here at home.

The charge cable is a modified lightning cable. I cut it down to size to make it shorter and soldered it to an old black usb cable. Then its wrapped in wire loom. The proclip charger mounts make you use an actual lightning cable. The cable end has to fit into a machined opening in the bottom of the cradle.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, the chrome trim that meets the shifter boot pops up if you hook your fingers under the forward edge by the ash tray. Then pull straight up for the 2 clips at the aft end. Its easy.

Then you remove the ash tray liner and the 2 ash tray screws under the liner. 

Then the trim piece around the shifter trim that holds all the buttons gave me a little bit of a moment. The rear end of the button trim pulls up and releases from 2 clips with not too much effort.

Then you kind of wiggle and rock the forward edge. The forward end has 2 clips as well but those clips are TIGHT. Apply pressure straight up, either from under at the opening from removing the shifter trim or by hooking your finger tips at the forward outside edge. 

It will release and pop up, but it may make a godawful sound when it does! 

One of my metal clips popped out to and fell down into the console cavity, but they are easily retrieved with a magnet stick. Its all very doable. Just pull straight up. Thats how the clips engage. 

Then the ashtray comes straight out.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Does the shift boot connect to the trim around it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Does the shift boot connect to the trim around it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

How is it removed to access the trim?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't want to confuse the question. The leather shift knob is connected to the leather boot which stapled to the chrome surround with the PRNDS locations and indicators.

That chrome piece pops up from 4 clips that hold it to the outer trim ring that has the dummy buttons and park assist and window shade buttons.

To do what I did, you don't need to fully "remove" either trim from the car. You just need to release them from their clipped position to access the bottom of the dummy buttons. 

You do need to unclip both shifter trim pieces in order to remove the ashtray.

Heres a photo from a Euro Cup Holder Install on the Passat World Forum. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

New headunit installed:









Goodies waiting to go in:

















Emergency fill washers back from anodizing:









More stuff ordered and on the way too.

Lets see if I can get this turd ready for h2o. :laugh:


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice head unit! Which one is that? I see you are planning some TTRS brakes - do you know if they will fit with stock 18 inch wheels - Mallory or Interlagos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

faroodi said:


> Nice head unit! Which one is that? I see you are planning some TTRS brakes - do you know if they will fit with stock 18 inch wheels - Mallory or Interlagos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an audiosources d90-610

I am 90% sure they will clear, I'll find out when I get everything mounted up for a test fit. The math behind it says they will but it's gonna be close and come down to wheel spoke design. I can borrow a buddy's wheel to test fit the interlagos since mi e has the ugly 5 spokes for winter wheels.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> New headunit installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is an Emergency Fill Washer! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

CedarburgTDI said:


> I don't want to confuse the question. The leather shift knob is connected to the leather boot which stapled to the chrome surround with the PRNDS locations and indicators.
> 
> That chrome piece pops up from 4 clips that hold it to the outer trim ring that has the dummy buttons and park assist and window shade buttons.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information, but, I remember reading some where that the 2012 model I have, the tabs are not removable and are not like yours.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

HeyRobi said:


> What is an Emergency Fill Washer!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It's that black washer that is on the top and bottom of the emergency fill valve on my car.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> It's that black washer that is on the top and bottom of the emergency fill valve on my car.


Is that for air ride? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> It's an audiosources d90-610
> 
> I am 90% sure they will clear, I'll find out when I get everything mounted up for a test fit. The math behind it says they will but it's gonna be close and come down to wheel spoke design. I can borrow a buddy's wheel to test fit the interlagos since mi e has the ugly 5 spokes for winter wheels.


Awesome thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

HeyRobi said:


> Is that for air ride?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yep. Just a small detail while redoing my air system.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Vinnycenzo said:


> Did a bit of detailing today. Chemical Guys clay block => Jet Seal => White Light glaze => Butter Wet wax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !!! That is outstanding. Links to the products?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Vinnycenzo said:


> What steering wheel and paddles are those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MK6 MultifunctionSteering wheel with paddles and CF paddle extensions, and with custom wrap - alcantara, Audi air leather, OEM WRC badge, Blue WRC Polo stitching 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

Stero1D said:


> MK6 MultifunctionSteering wheel with paddles and CF paddle extensions, and with custom wrap - alcantara, Audi air leather, OEM WRC badge, Blue WRC Polo stitching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that's a mouthful...I want one haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Vinnycenzo said:


> Lol that's a mouthful...I want one haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/281917949953

Here is the MK7 one. He also sells MK6 and airbags.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*freaking intake manifold - what a PoS, eh!*

... so, I fabricated this prototype ... 'Intake Manifold Flap Actuator Arm Retaining Clip' ... 



















to stop this from happening while driving .. leaking vacuum all over the place and causing mischief like wide open throttle at startup, sad low-rpm throttle response, irregular idle, high/fluctuating revs, bad gas mileage, etc .. oh yeah, and check engine light - dont know the code since i havent scanned it!




























so i dont have to replace all of this stupid thing .. apparently, with the same inherent problem .. way to go vw engineers!


----------



## carlos.qk1 (May 11, 2016)

I get a new color for my wheels, 20s Ronal Monterey



















Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Took out the engine to do my rear main seal , timing tensioners, retap some holes new fluids and more. 


Army OIF / OEF Veteran


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Took out the engine to do my rear main seal , timing tensioners, retap some holes new fluids and more.
> 
> 
> Army OIF / OEF Veteran


Nice, replace new water pump just for good measure  .

BTW, doesn't 2013 CC have an updated chain tensioner from factory? Or did VW start upgrading them mid 2013 production?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

carlos.qk1 said:


> I get a new color for my wheels, 20s Ronal Monterey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/281917949953
> 
> Here is the MK7 one. He also sells MK6 and airbags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Mk7 r not as nice thou. Id never do mk7 on my car, looks like a cheap knockoff of mk6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Placed in "Top 12" at Windy City Dubs Fest. This year show was really awesome

Plus i get to beat on some cool cars...which was amazing!

TTRS stg 2








New Tuned Ford ST








Alpha 8 GTR








...and 911










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Mk7 r not as nice thou. Id never do mk7 on my car, looks like a cheap knockoff of mk6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your opinion there buddy.
I'm upgrading to the MK7 with blue stitching and paddles. I think they look better than the MK6 style.
Plus with that wheel i don't have to worry about Metal in my face if the airbag goes off. VW doesn't look as though there to concerned. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Placed in "Top 12" at Windy City Dubs Fest. This year show was really awesome
> 
> Plus i get to beat on some cool cars...which was amazing!
> 
> ...


 Great job for a beautiful ride.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Mk7 r not as nice thou. Id never do mk7 on my car, looks like a cheap knockoff of mk6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is needed for the mod regardless of what wheel?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Your opinion there buddy.
> I'm upgrading to the MK7 with blue stitching and paddles. I think they look better than the MK6 style.
> Plus with that wheel i don't have to worry about Metal in my face if the airbag goes off. VW doesn't look as though there to concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was up in the air about whether to do a mk6 or 7 wheel and went with the 6. I regret it now, the 7 wheel looks better. Only thing I like better about the 6 is the fatness.

You don't need anything for the swap either. Just a wheel and matching airbag.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> I was up in the air about whether to do a mk6 or 7 wheel and went with the 6. I regret it now, the 7 wheel looks better. Only thing I like better about the 6 is the fatness.
> 
> You don't need anything for the swap either. Just a wheel and matching airbag.


So it's plug and play from a 2015 to 2012?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

^ yessir. I guess people have run into problems when trying to mix and match airbags from the same gen but if you get a matching pair it bolts right in. Takes 20 minutes.

You do have to code in the paddles with Vcds if your car didn't have em before.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> ^ yessir. I guess people have run into problems when trying to mix and match airbags from the same gen but if you get a matching pair it bolts right in. Takes 20 minutes.
> 
> You do have to code in the paddles with Vcds if your car didn't have em before.


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


So if I get the wheel with the airbag included, I'm good? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> So if I get the wheel with the airbag included, I'm good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes. That's how I did it.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Yes. That's how I did it.


Awesome. 
One more question. What do you think the wheel weights?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Awesome.
> One more question. What do you think the wheel weights?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No idea. I have my OEM wheel that I can weigh if you want. Not sure on the GTI wheel.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sure. I just need an idea. Thanks...  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

OEM cc wheel with airbag and without paddles weighs 5.5lbs according to the bathroom scale.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Great

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Starting new project with my cc. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Installed a part that I had laying around for about 2 years.
I purchased a replacement clock from a member here for the defective coating one that was on my car.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Did a dry test fit of the TT-RS brakes. They will not clear stock 18's without a spacer, and making sure the wheel weights are all the way forward.

So these will have to wait until the car is back from paint.










Bilstein rears in the car now. Rides much smoother now.


----------



## Shafqat (Sep 5, 2016)

*lower grill*

Hi,

Could you please tell me how you did the lower grill? 

Thanks.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Did a dry test fit of the TT-RS brakes. They will not clear stock 18's without a spacer, and making sure the wheel weights are all the way forward.
> 
> So these will have to wait until the car is back from paint.
> 
> ...


Looks killer! How much of a spacer is needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

faroodi said:


> Looks killer! How much of a spacer is needed?


I'm thinking 8mm should be enough. It was close to clearing, but the spoke touched on the inside of the caliper.


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

I installed a new Android head unit. My car is a 2009 3.6 with Dynaudio. This head unit was super simple to install, looks oem and is super fast. Full canbus and all. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

hugo_nz said:


> I installed a new Android head unit. My car is a 2009 3.6 with Dynaudio. This head unit was super simple to install, looks oem and is super fast. Full canbus and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that unit?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

unctucker said:


> Who makes that unit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I purchased THIS unit. Really happy with the experience so far. The fit and finish is spot on and it's super cheap. Only complaint is the really low quality bluetooth chip used. The sound is only passable for calls. Music is a no-no. Also being an android unit there is no iPod support, but I use spotify directly on the head unit so no worries there.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Having some problems with my seat warmer/heater/butt toaster. Thinking of starting with checking the relay. It's only worked on high since I got the car, but now the middle part of the seat bottom won't heat at all. Any suggestions?

Unrelated: also getting a slight jerk intermittently when I let off the accelerator. First thought is carbon clean but that was done 13k ago. Injectors cleaned and resealed as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

hugo_nz said:


> I purchased THIS unit. Really happy with the experience so far. The fit and finish is spot on and it's super cheap. Only complaint is the really low quality bluetooth chip used. The sound is only passable for calls. Music is a no-no. Also being an android unit there is no iPod support, but I use spotify directly on the head unit so no worries there.


That is super cheap. Not having a knob for the volume is a deal breaker for me tho. Looks good for the price.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Blacked out the rear bumper reflectors and installed spacers.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

AJ_CC said:


> Blacked out the rear bumper reflectors and installed spacers.


Whatd you black it out with? Dip/wrap/paint/vht?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> That is super cheap. Not having a knob for the volume is a deal breaker for me tho. Looks good for the price.


Check out Eonon. They have a unit with a knob and physical buttons that match the stock look.

Www.eonon.com

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Robotninja636 said:


> Check out Eonon. They have a unit with a knob and physical buttons that match the stock look.
> 
> Www.eonon.com
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


+1 to this. Eonon is quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Got tires swapped on my wheels yesterday and put on the car.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY GOT MY PASSWORD STRAIGHTENED OUT!!!

So to catch up, Cece's sister, Dahlia joined us at our home and had a brake squeal so I pulled all 20 brake pads out, cleaned and lubed the calipers and took some time to detail the wheel wells and the inside of the rims which had some serious brake dust build up. The. I added the family crest for a photo up and you can see Cece in the background creepin.










Then I got knee surgery. Originally meniscus scope but found my acl tore again so I got a cadaver this go round. Woo! Gently used parts!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks Kaya for your pictures and insight. I have a spare manifold here in the shop and took a close look today at this region. You are right, it can just slide right out of the manifold, with only the linkage arm trying to hold it in place.

We can build a 2 part clip from CNC aluminum to fully retain this part.

Is anyone else also having this issue ? Please post here, or just email me. 

Thanks !



kbad said:


> ... so, I fabricated this prototype ... 'Intake Manifold Flap Actuator Arm Retaining Clip' ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

Cbritt said:


> +1 to this. Eonon is quality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that all these units are manufactured by a company called HuiFei. Re the volume knob, there is literally zero lag in volume adjustment using the touch buttons one the steering wheel controls so the knob is not really missed.


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Wired a usb charger to the rear and one inside the armrest









Used a B6 A4 homelink and mounted it where a sunroof control would be.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Vagguy said:


> Wired a usb charger to the rear and one inside the armrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any insight on wiring up the USB ports?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> thanks Kaya for your pictures and insight. I have a spare manifold here in the shop and took a close look today at this region. You are right, it can just slide right out of the manifold, with only the linkage arm trying to hold it in place.
> 
> We can build a 2 part clip from CNC aluminum to fully retain this part.
> 
> ...


hey Paul .. glad you could duplicate the issue and verify my accidental discovery of this ridiculous shortcoming .. with the clip on I've noticed improved vacuum readings - guess there is leakage at that point if there is so much play - thus a better response ... when ready to ship, i would gladly accept one of your cnc'd clips and give it a go as I am sure it will be another quality Gruven upgrade that VW just doesn't seem to be able to care to produce! .. cheers mate!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

hugo_nz said:


> I installed a new Android head unit. My car is a 2009 3.6 with Dynaudio. This head unit was super simple to install, looks oem and is super fast. Full canbus and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the UI. Any other pictures? SD card? USB?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

hugo_nz said:


> I believe that all these units are manufactured by a company called HuiFei. Re the volume knob, there is literally zero lag in volume adjustment using the touch buttons one the steering wheel controls so the knob is not really missed.


I would be interested as well

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Positive to positive, negative to negative.








I trimmed some of the rubber way from the end of the port so I could fit it into the hole I cut and epoxied it in. Works like a charm. Up to 3a if only one is in use and up to 1.5a if both are used.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cleaned Alcantara on my steering wheel  

First time after the instal!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

I used a spray called VHT Nightshade.



Cbritt said:


> Whatd you black it out with? Dip/wrap/paint/vht?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Vagguy said:


> Positive to positive, negative to negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you tap power from?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, though it was obvious. The rear cigarette lighter/12v power port.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Adding it to the list 🖒

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

RocknRolla said:


> I like the UI. Any other pictures? SD card? USB?


The unit has 2 usb inputs and 2 sd slots. Comes pre-loaded with iGo maps. 

I re-grounded the head unit on its own wire today. Attached to the metal behind the passenger side dashboard cover. 

























I also installed an adaptor that allows me to use the cars original gps antenna instead of the black puck one.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

Robotninja636 said:


> Check out Eonon. They have a unit with a knob and physical buttons that match the stock look.
> 
> Www.eonon.com
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


The one thing I can't give up is SiriusXM. Anyone know if this unit will work with the Sirius XM app? I'm thinking it will but I don't want to assume.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, here we go again.

The car jumped timing about 6 months ago. It was fixed under warranty. I bought it in in july to address the leak for the 3rd time. Yes, THREE times. I can see silicone all over parts of the engine where they're trying to get the cover back. The must be sloppy and cant get the cover on right...so it keeps leaking oil. I called VWoA to get them involved. They told me to bring the car in to service today and now theyre involved, so hopefully the 4th time is a charm. As soon as i get the oil leak addressed im doing one of 2 things:

1) sell all my k04 swap parts and sell the car

2) do the k04 swap for funsies 

This car has been absolutely nothing but trouble.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

AJ_CC said:


> Well, here we go again.
> 
> The car jumped timing about 6 months ago. It was fixed under warranty. I bought it in in july to address the leak for the 3rd time. Yes, THREE times. I can see silicone all over parts of the engine where they're trying to get the cover back. The must be sloppy and cant get the cover on right...so it keeps leaking oil. I called VWoA to get them involved. They told me to bring the car in to service today and now theyre involved, so hopefully the 4th time is a charm. As soon as i get the oil leak addressed im doing one of 2 things:
> 
> ...


I'd say once it's finally fixed, go for the funsies.



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Vinyl wrapped parts of my dash trim. First time wrapping anything, came out pretty good I think. 
I used 3M 1080 black carbon fiber.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

unctucker said:


> Vinyl wrapped parts of my dash trim. First time wrapping anything, came out pretty good I think.
> I used 3M 1080 black carbon fiber.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup: for the wrap and :thumbup: for the tunes.


----------



## SVVWPA (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep just had this fixed this week. Luckily VW extended the warranty on the intake manifolds to 120k miles! 





GruvenParts.com said:


> thanks Kaya for your pictures and insight. I have a spare manifold here in the shop and took a close look today at this region. You are right, it can just slide right out of the manifold, with only the linkage arm trying to hold it in place.
> 
> We can build a 2 part clip from CNC aluminum to fully retain this part.
> 
> ...


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

10CC said:


> for the wrap and  for the tunes.


Thanks.
Going to see Clutch with 4 of my friends here in NC next month.
There playing at the Lincoln Theater, Raleigh is blocking off parts of 2 streets and they are playing outside. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

unctucker said:


> Vinyl wrapped parts of my dash trim. First time wrapping anything, came out pretty good I think.
> I used 3M 1080 black carbon fiber.
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

hugo_nz said:


> The unit has 2 usb inputs and 2 sd slots. Comes pre-loaded with iGo maps.
> 
> I re-grounded the head unit on its own wire today. Attached to the metal behind the passenger side dashboard cover.
> I also installed an adaptor that allows me to use the cars original gps antenna instead of the black puck one.
> ...


Does the rear camera need an adapter as well? I was looking at this as a potential replacement for my RNS510.
Can you download apps like Waze, Amazon music, etc?


----------



## Dr. Cuddy (Jul 19, 2006)

GruvenParts.com said:


> thanks Kaya for your pictures and insight. I have a spare manifold here in the shop and took a close look today at this region. You are right, it can just slide right out of the manifold, with only the linkage arm trying to hold it in place.
> 
> We can build a 2 part clip from CNC aluminum to fully retain this part.
> 
> ...


Would be interested in this part. My car already had the intake manifold replaced before I got it, and it still has all these issues.


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Does the rear camera need an adapter as well? I was looking at this as a potential replacement for my RNS510.
> Can you download apps like Waze, Amazon music, etc?


My car already had an aftermarket backup cam fitted so I can't say but I don't know if it's possible to use the oem cam.

As for apps, yep its a regular android so apps are aplenty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Dr. Cuddy said:


> Would be interested in this part. My car already had the intake manifold replaced before I got it, and it still has all these issues.


hey Doc .. i havent had any intake manifold problems until my last road trip when i discovered this particular issue with the symptoms i originally described ... my manifold is still original, and the dealer practiced carbon cleaning (not the proper walnut blast cleaning i was expecting, so they refunded me) about 5k miles ago .. the 'retaining clip' makes a world of difference, even with the part i fabricated to hold me over until Paul can get a high quality well crafted Gruvenpart to me .. with the flaps working 'properly' and no leakage at that point, the engine is responding so much better with the properly sustained vacuum level in the intake manifold plenum - i can floor it and be two cars up and over two lanes in a flash like nothing happened - it's eye-opening what a difference that one part has made! .. everyone with this manifold, even those with warranty replaced manifolds should check for the play at this point and get this little piece of wonder .. enjoy the ride!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey Doc .. i havent had any intake manifold problems until my last road trip when i discovered this particular issue with the symptoms i originally described ... my manifold is still original, and the dealer practiced carbon cleaning (not the proper walnut blast cleaning i was expecting, so they refunded me) about 5k miles ago .. the 'retaining clip' makes a world of difference, even with the part i fabricated to hold me over until Paul can get a high quality well crafted Gruvenpart to me .. with the flaps working 'properly' and no leakage at that point, the engine is responding so much better with the properly sustained vacuum level in the intake manifold plenum - i can floor it and be two cars up and over two lanes in a flash like nothing happened - it's eye-opening what a difference that one part has made! .. everyone with this manifold, even those with warranty replaced manifolds should check for the play at this point and get this little piece of wonder .. enjoy the ride!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Cuddy (Jul 19, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey Doc .. i havent had any intake manifold problems until my last road trip when i discovered this particular issue with the symptoms i originally described ... my manifold is still original, and the dealer practiced carbon cleaning (not the proper walnut blast cleaning i was expecting, so they refunded me) about 5k miles ago .. the 'retaining clip' makes a world of difference, even with the part i fabricated to hold me over until Paul can get a high quality well crafted Gruvenpart to me .. with the flaps working 'properly' and no leakage at that point, the engine is responding so much better with the properly sustained vacuum level in the intake manifold plenum - i can floor it and be two cars up and over two lanes in a flash like nothing happened - it's eye-opening what a difference that one part has made! .. everyone with this manifold, even those with warranty replaced manifolds should check for the play at this point and get this little piece of wonder .. enjoy the ride!


I definitely need something. Half the time it jerks the car around so much, it seems as if I don't know how to drive standard. It's maddening. Hopefully they'll have the part ready to go soon. It's much needed.


----------



## B00NE (Jul 6, 2016)

Washed, changed the in-cabin filter and started on some minor paint correction. I also discovered a crack in the plastic portion of the trunk lid. Is this a common thing with these cars?


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, from what I've read it's basically a factory detect. It's a horrible design, the curved piece takes a beating everyone a bump is hit, trunk closes, etc. 

I've heard here that most dealers will fix it free of charge but some are hard headed and won't. I bought my cc in January and didn't notice the crack in mine. When summer came around its almost like the little piece expanded and I noticed a definite crack. On black it's extremely hard to see. Talk to your dealer. They may fix it on their dime. 




B00NE said:


> Washed, changed the in-cabin filter and started on some minor paint correction. I also discovered a crack in the plastic portion of the trunk lid. Is this a common thing with these cars?


----------



## B00NE (Jul 6, 2016)

AJ_CC said:


> Yes, from what I've read it's basically a factory detect. It's a horrible design, the curved piece takes a beating everyone a bump is hit, trunk closes, etc.
> 
> I've heard here that most dealers will fix it free of charge but some are hard headed and won't. I bought my cc in January and didn't notice the crack in mine. When summer came around its almost like the little piece expanded and I noticed a definite crack. On black it's extremely hard to see. Talk to your dealer. They may fix it on their dime.


Thanks. I'll give that a shot. Otherwise, I'll fix and repaint it.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

B00NE said:


> ... discovered a crack in the plastic portion of the trunk lid. Is this a common thing with these cars?





AJ_CC said:


> Yes, from what I've read it's basically a factory detect ... dealers will fix it free of charge but some are hard headed and won't ..


hey Boone .. yavol, yet another mindboggling vw vonder .. been there, done that! i have the new and improved part # 3C8853465A041 sitting in the garage waiting on me, amongst others .. makes me wonder what combination of idiot, stupid, moron, yahoo, etc., etc., etc. it took to come up with such dumbassesdness - and you know its not just one person that checked off on the part, eh! ... oh, and then they go and fix their bloody stupidness, but havent got the balls to even reach out to those that actually have the issue and fix all the crap they have out there, not the least to save face for pete's sake! .. com'on vw ... sorry for the rant, but check your headliner around the overhead console - is it pulling away?!?!? it will, they all do! .. good luck!


----------



## B00NE (Jul 6, 2016)

kbad said:


> hey Boone .. yavol, yet another mindboggling vw vonder .. been there, done that! i have the new and improved part sitting in the garage waiting on me, amongst others .. makes me wonder what combination of idiot, stupid, moron, yahoo, etc., etc., etc. it took to come up with such dumbassesdness - and you know its not just one person that checked off on the part, eh! ... oh, and then they go and fix their blkoody stupidness, but havent got the balls to even reach out to those that actually have the issue and fix all the crap they have out there, not the least to save face for pete's sake! .. com'on vw ... sorry for the rant, but check your headliner around the overhead console - is it pulling away?!?!? it will, they all do! .. good luck!


This reminds me of the Ford Explorers from the early 2000's. Ford used plastic for a portion of the liftgate just under the glass. You'd always see cracks in this part right around the Ford logo.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

My trunk plastic is cracked as well and recently the plastic in-between the door windows has cracked. I'm gonna get em all wrapped.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Chatchie said:


> .. the plastic in-between the door windows ..


yep, that plastic piece is another stupidness! .. when you remove it, you will want to remove the useless doublesided foam backed tape they use and instead use a gorilla type strong-as-heck waterproof tape to make sure it sticks to the body and stays stuck - if you hear whislting noise with windows down, its usually because the factroy tape has lifted from the body and air/water gets in there causing noise, bowing, cracks, etc .. good luck!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

hugo_nz said:


> The unit has 2 usb inputs and 2 sd slots. Comes pre-loaded with iGo maps.
> 
> I re-grounded the head unit on its own wire today. Attached to the metal behind the passenger side dashboard cover.


Did that help with the amp popping sound?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

New turbo from Pag Parts and HPA manifold going in at Eurofed!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

TheBurninator said:


> Did that help with the amp popping sound?


Never had any amp popping sound, but I was getting constant electronic interference noise. After re-grounding it it's 100% better. I still get noise when radio antenna is plugged in and the lights switched on (weird, I know) but that is easily remedied by disconnecting the radio antenna. I listen to streamed digital radio anyway so not to worried about that.

I might do a mini review of the unit over the weekend. Minor sound issues aside I am really happy with it.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally got my windows up and down with key fob coded via OBDeleven.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

I personally love the windows up/down with the remote. Today, I programmed my seat heater to remember it's last state using VCDS. So if it was on when i last turned my car off it will be on automatically when i start it again. I cant believe I did not do this one sooner.

I also cleaned my passenger front abs/speed sensor because I was throwing all the warning lights on my dash and figured i would try cleaning it before popping for a new one. Low and behold it worked as my instrument cluster is no longer lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

huzrddy said:


> I personally love the windows up/down with the remote. Today, I programmed my seat heater to remember it's last state using VCDS. So if it was on when i last turned my car off it will be on automatically when i start it again. I cant believe I did not do this one sooner.
> 
> I also cleaned my passenger front abs/speed sensor because I was throwing all the warning lights on my dash and figured i would try cleaning it before popping for a new one. Low and behold it worked as my instrument cluster is no longer lit up like a Christmas tree.


Do you remember the module bytes and bits you modified for the heater mod?


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Do you remember the module bytes and bits you modified for the heater mod?


Open Module 8 and instead of coding choose adaptation. Copied from Ross-Tech website:

[08] - Heating/Air Conditioning*Drivers heated seat memory*
The Driver side heated seat level (i.e. 1, 2 or 3) should resume the previous level upon restarting the car.

Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose Storage of seat heater level driver. Change to On and Save.
_This may not be supported on all control modules._


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Ordered all the specialty tools for my timing 


Army OIF / OEF Veteran


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

So today I got the car back..they 'fixed' it.

I parked it, put some flat cardboard under, and about 5 hours later i have a ball size of oil leaking from the bottom timing chain cover again. I'm seriously close to just dropping the car off at the dealership and handing them the keys and walking away. This is seriously the worst car i've ever owned.




AJ_CC said:


> Well, here we go again.
> 
> The car jumped timing about 6 months ago. It was fixed under warranty. I bought it in in july to address the leak for the 3rd time. Yes, THREE times. I can see silicone all over parts of the engine where they're trying to get the cover back. The must be sloppy and cant get the cover on right...so it keeps leaking oil. I called VWoA to get them involved. They told me to bring the car in to service today and now theyre involved, so hopefully the 4th time is a charm. As soon as i get the oil leak addressed im doing one of 2 things:
> 
> ...


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, no one wanted to buy my 19's I took off or tires. So, had the one bent wheel professionally straightened by AWR and powder coated Misty Lava locally. Will be keeping them and putting them on for my winter set up.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Well, no one wanted to buy my 19's I took off or tires. So, had the one bent wheel professionally straightened by AWR and powder coated Misty Lava locally. Will be keeping them and putting them on for my winter set up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks freaking great
   

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Looks freaking great
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yea the powder coat job is legit. I'd still consider selling them. But for now, gonna buy gunmetal valve stems, install the tpms and go from there. Will install next month most likely. If I can wait that long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm in the hunt for my winter wheels but they need to be 18's.
Seriously considering Alzor 621 or 628. One is a et35 and the other is a et45. The GT1'S I have on now are et35 and I love the look.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

This is what I'm getting.
Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
For anyone interested in this option, contact.
[email protected] "her name is Bonnie"
What a great experience I had in picking out my opinions and what she could provide. These will come as a new item, crafted by her. I can't wait to get it and install it. I know we all mod our cars somewhat the same. We try to be a little different than the next guy or gal. But come on, most of these we do for ourselves and others to see. I'm not bashing that because I have done and will do the same. This MOD is in your face, and what else better to look at than an up to date custom beauty.
Just my $.02


.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I'm in the hunt for my winter wheels but they need to be 18's.
> Seriously considering Alzor 621 or 628. One is a et35 and the other is a et45. The GT1'S I have on now are et35 and I love the look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Go 18x9.5 if you can.. With 45 offset and 6mm spacer up front! That's how my VMR set up was.

And I decided to go ahead and throw in the refinished 19's.. Couldn't wait. Actually really liking the look now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> This is what I'm getting.
> Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
> For anyone interested in this option, contact.
> [email protected] "her name is Bonnie"
> ...


I will definitely be looking into this! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Custom BBK just cleared with those calipers. That should help control the turbo build velocity









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


>


Those wheels make me melt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Custom BBK just cleared with those calipers. That should help control the turbo build velocity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please provide us a write up or review on these brakes. I've seen them, but never saw any reviews from VW members. We always bash the Asian made parts, but I'm sure these will work great! And the look great too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

manefresh2089 said:


> Please provide us a write up or review on these brakes. I've seen them, but never saw any reviews from VW members. We always bash the Asian made parts, but I'm sure these will work great! And the look great too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were actually cheaper than TT-RS brakes and that's including my choice of paint on the rotor hats, caliper, and my choice on rotor drilling and slotting. I think they'll do great and I'll keep you guys posted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

unctucker said:


> This is what I'm getting.
> Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
> For anyone interested in this option, contact.
> [email protected] "her name is Bonnie"
> ...


 X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Go 18x9.5 if you can.. With 45 offset and 6mm spacer up front! That's how my VMR set up was.
> 
> And I decided to go ahead and throw in the refinished 19's.. Couldn't wait. Actually really liking the look now.
> 
> ...


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

so when are we lowering it?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> so when are we lowering it?


I'm on eibach sport springs. With the roads I travel, I'm not dropping her any lower. Im happy with where she sits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> They were actually cheaper than TT-RS brakes and that's including my choice of paint on the rotor hats, caliper, and my choice on rotor drilling and slotting. I think they'll do great and I'll keep you guys posted.


Under $800? Doubt it 

Added in porsche caps









Last of the suspension stuff









Started swapping air management over to 3P, added a tank, added a second compressor.









Building a proper controller mount this time









Swapped in chrome vents









Picked up new fender liners from the dealer









Turned up the ODB for the drive back to work :laugh::laugh:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Under $800? Doubt it
> 
> Added in porsche caps
> 
> ...


BRAND NEW TT-RS big brake sets are going for $2800

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

manefresh2089 said:


> I'm on eibach sport springs. With the roads I travel, I'm not dropping her any lower. Im happy with where she sits.


Looks like stock height


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheBurninator said:


> Looks like stock height


Dude, what else do you want me to say? lol btw, what radio are you running? Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a source for the chrome ring vents? Are they lighted?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

manefresh2089 said:


> Dude, what else do you want me to say? lol btw, what radio are you running? Looks good.


I'm not doubting you at all. Just looks pretty close to stock height. Could be the angle of the pics too though. 

The radio is an Audiosources AN-D610 :thumbup:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheBurninator said:


> I'm not doubting you at all. Just looks pretty close to stock height. Could be the angle of the pics too though.
> 
> The radio is an Audiosources AN-D610 :thumbup:


When your used to being on bags, everything else must look stock  but rear is lower than front a bit on the eibachs. I've I move back to NC or somewhere with better roads, I'd consider coils.

Thanks for the radio info. Did you have to do anything to get the gps to work with factory connection? Any links, can't find that model anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

manefresh2089 said:


> When your used to being on bags, everything else must look stock  but rear is lower than front a bit on the eibachs. I've I move back to NC or somewhere with better roads, I'd consider coils.
> 
> Thanks for the radio info. Did you have to do anything to get the gps to work with factory connection? Any links, can't find that model anywhere.
> 
> ...


LOL true-ish. KW V1's didn't go low enough for me... But I daily drive about the same height as I was on coilovers with horrible Colorado roads.










I'll shoot you a PM with info. It comes with a separate GPS module, but I never had an existing nav unit. I've heard there are adapters out there though.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Brazzers happen ))











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> This is what I'm getting.
> Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
> For anyone interested in this option, contact.
> [email protected] "her name is Bonnie"
> ...


How much it runs? Where they make em?


I love what I have 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> How much it runs? Where they make em?
> 
> 
> I love what I have
> ...


I would suggest contacting her in regards to the cost. There are many options for you to choose and that determines the price.
She is in Europe so I'm guessing that that's where there made.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Water-Methanol Injection Kit*

Just installed my Stage 2 Boost Cooler (Progressive Water-Methanol Injection Kit. SWEET :laugh:










Cool pump location:










Straight off the windshield wiper reservoir.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Washed and waxed it


















And IMO a tasteful add on.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

unctucker said:


> This is what I'm getting.
> Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
> For anyone interested in this option, contact.
> [email protected] "her name is Bonnie"
> ...


Maybe I have been living in a cave, but what exactly is it that I am looking at that is a modification?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

90 GT-G60 said:


> Maybe I have been living in a cave, but what exactly is it that I am looking at that is a modification?


Chances are, your gauges are white dials with red needle. And the center info is basic white and black digital. 

Like this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Old man brain fart... My car has had the premium cluster. PO installed it long before I bought it..going back to my cave. 😴

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Chances are, your gauges are white dials with red needle. And the center info is basic white and black digital.
> 
> Like this
> 
> ...


 
He is exactly right. Plus, the MFD is 3D.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Got my new Rline badge in today.. It now matches my side badges 😉

(ignore the dirty tires I was in a dirt parking lot) 




























Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HeyRobi said:


> Got my new Rline badge in today.. It now matches my side badges
> 
> (ignore the dirty tires I was in a dirt parking lot)
> 
> ...


Interesting never seen Audi Rline badge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took her to VW Fest 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Interesting never seen Audi Rline badge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive always liked the SLine badges so when I saw these I had to have it.. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

HeyRobi said:


> Got my new Rline badge in today.. It now matches my side badges &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> (ignore the dirty tires I was in a dirt parking lot)


Not looking at the dirty tires, but what's up with the upper grille fitment, by the passenger headlight...it's poking out

And your VW emblem is upside down....on purpose? lol


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not looking at the dirty tires, but what's up with the upper grille fitment, by the passenger headlight...it's poking out
> 
> And your VW emblem is upside down....on purpose? lol


Ha good catch.. I guess I didnt have it pushed in all the way.. Fixed. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not looking at the dirty tires, but what's up with the upper grille fitment, by the passenger headlight...it's poking out
> 
> And your VW emblem is upside down....on purpose? lol


Oh and yes it's the "Twin Peaks" edition, lol

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a quick job of dropping the subframe... Installing a front sway bar again, WALK install, and deadset install. Then drove it down the street for a shake down and proceeded to install new airlift management to replace accuair. Also almost finished up my controller mount as well.

















































Dropped the car off at the body shop this morning. Now I wait and see if they get the R-line stuff and a few other things done before h2o. :wave:


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not at as cool as TheBurninator. But I got my euro cup holder in today


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> I'm not at as cool as TheBurninator. But I got my euro cup holder in today


I told the bodyshop you were going to head over and help get the rest of the work done on my car this week. You're cool with that right? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> I'm not at as cool as TheBurninator. But I got my euro cup holder in today


Looks great

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got 2nd place at VW Fest










and did a photoshot last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Didn't do anything to my car but I saw the new AllTrack today. Looks really nice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks nice. My wife lease on her sportwagen tdi almost up but i think she wants a SUV . She was hoping for one of the new VW to be out by February but might not happen. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Some new plumbing.... Snookers is more interested in the box however...









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Got our new plates! 








As the 'brand name' is typically called here locally, given our geographic relationship to the Mason-Dixon line... 

I know some people don't want to put their plates up on the web.... But we are business owners and public servants so everyone already knows who we are around here...

Cheers.

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> Some new plumbing.... Snookers is more interested in the box however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful with the seal/gasket around the sensor. Mine is leaking oil. I emailed the company and they told me to go buy a new gasket. Suckers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Be careful with the seal/gasket around the sensor. Mine is leaking oil. I emailed the company and they told me to go buy a new gasket. Suckers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. Any suggestion as to prevent it in the first place? New gaskets on hand? 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to call VW tomorrow to see if I can just get the gasket. Not sure where else to source 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> I have to call VW tomorrow to see if I can just get the gasket. Not sure where else to source
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be a couple weeks before I get the chance to install. Want to do the exhaust at the same time.....and it's not here yet. I have a local dealer I will reach out to for more info. If I learn something more I'll pass it along. Ty for the insight. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Did an oil change with pentosin 5w40. 
Installed new red coils, like i have an r8  pointless with cover on, but they were even cheaper, so who cares.








was hoping to fix slightly higher mpg and random cylinder misfire that i get once/twice a month at idle. Nope, same all same. 70k right now, i bet i need to do a carbon build up clean somewhat soon. Also last 10k miles throttle response is a little slower too, used to have very "sharp" boost.
P.S. new oem coils look kinda fake with that printing, German parts usually aren't like that. Overall though, seems they were improved a little in design.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

timoshina said:


> Did an oil change with pentosin 5w40.
> Installed new red coils, like i have an r8  pointless with cover on, but they were even cheaper, so who cares.
> 
> 
> ...


If they were cheaper, they are probably aftermarket. I bought a set from ECS and they started to cause misfires in my car. They accepted my return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> If they were cheaper, they are probably aftermarket. I bought a set from ECS and they started to cause misfires in my car. They accepted my return.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well a dollar or 2 cheaper. Got this one https://www.ecstuning.com/ES281014/
It says genuine vw. So that is aftermarket one? Where do i get original one? 
I got a misfire today, right next morning after i installed them, when i had to accelerate 50% at low rpm. I thought that was a coincidence. Did you have the same one's?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

timoshina said:


> Well a dollar or 2 cheaper. Got this one https://www.ecstuning.com/ES281014/
> It says genuine vw. So that is aftermarket one? Where do i get original one?
> I got a misfire today, right next morning after i installed them, when i had to accelerate 50% at low rpm. I thought that was a coincidence. Did you have the same one's?


I had the $20 ones. But maybe you will have better luck. Hopefully the misfire does not start back up. Check your connections again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

manefresh2089 said:


> I had the $20 ones. But maybe you will have better luck. Hopefully the misfire does not start back up. Check your connections again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These were $21._something_ just a few days ago) but guess you're talking about the "original equipment" one's. Anyway, thanks I hope it won't)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

timoshina said:


> was hoping to fix slightly higher mpg and random cylinder misfire that i get once/twice a month at idle. Nope, same all same. 70k right now, i bet i need to do a carbon build up clean somewhat soon. Also last 10k miles throttle response is a little slower too, used to have very "sharp" boost.


Misfires & sluggish response point to a carbon cleaning being needed, IMO

It wouldn't hurt to change out the spark plugs too, to go with the new coil packs, if you haven't already done that too.
But I'd get the carbon cleaning done


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

manefresh2089 said:


> Be careful with the seal/gasket around the sensor. Mine is leaking oil. I emailed the company and they told me to go buy a new gasket. Suckers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Misfires & sluggish response point to a carbon cleaning being needed, IMO
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to change out the spark plugs too, to go with the new coil packs, if you haven't already done that too.
> But I'd get the carbon cleaning done


Yes I replaced spark plugs too 10k ago. I'm just curious, if drive like that next 20k miles, would it hurt the engine? Just don't wanna do it yet, wanna do chain tensioner first.. This car is getting expensive)


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

Got my air set up half way done tonight. Whole thing is level with the trunk so it has support to still use the trunk like normal. It also rides on big dampeners so it's all nice and quiet when the comps kick on


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

timoshina said:


> Yes I replaced spark plugs too 10k ago. I'm just curious, if drive like that next 20k miles, would it hurt the engine? Just don't wanna do it yet, wanna do chain tensioner first.. This car is getting expensive)


Well it'll end up driving like sh*t, you'll get CEL's, hard starts, and worse gas mileage & performance

Doesn't seem worth it to me, to go thru that, but that's your call


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got some good chemicals for her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nothing, but saw this at the dealership 









Not a Beetle guy but this is pretty sweet I think.



















Ignore the pretty young lady on the Driver seat.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got some good chemicals for her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Found out a few days ago that my toe arms have only an inch and a half or so until they slap against the inner fender. Anyone have any insight if I can flip the toe arm upside down to give me the clearance I need?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered dash trim for my CC, waited 41 days to get it in and discovered that itsn't going to work.

Had to post it FS.

Check it out and spread the word... it is beautiful http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Dashboard-Trim-OEM&p=100122641#post100122641


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered dash trim for my CC, waited 41 days to get it in and discovered that itsn't going to work.
> 
> Had to post it FS.
> 
> Check it out and spread the word... it is beautiful http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Dashboard-Trim-OEM&p=100122641#post100122641


Why wont it work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Why wont it work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cz my CC didn't come w Climate Control and I cant convert. This could be used on 09 CCs w Climate, just need get new Panel with digital screen  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

Stero1D said:


> Cz my CC didn't come w Climate Control and I cant convert. This could be used on 09 CCs w Climate, just need get new Panel with digital screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate. How much for the climate panel?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hugo_nz said:


> Hey mate. How much for the climate panel?


Make an offer but in Classifieds thread plz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Picked the car up from paint yesterday, then threw it on the alignment rack, threw wheels on, packed the car and drove it 800 miles last night to pickup my buddy on the way to H2oi.










About 2 hours out from OCMD right now. 










TT-RS brakes are sitting in my trunk. Going to swap tomorrow after the Corrado GTG.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndyGC said:


> Found out a few days ago that my toe arms have only an inch and a half or so until they slap against the inner fender. Anyone have any insight if I can flip the toe arm upside down to give me the clearance I need?


Pic of what you're talking about?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Big boost build coming to a close and waiting on some numbers









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got to try these out on the highway









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally got to try these out on the highway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And? Do tell...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> And? Do tell...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Pedal felt lighter than stock but once you touch it, the brakes react QUICK. You don't get the sense of having to apply raw strength to get them to work. You can modulate pressure on the pedal with just your big toe and they bite. Put more and it bites down hard on traffic without having to feel like you need to stomp the floor board if someone cuts you off. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Pedal felt lighter than stock but once you touch it, the brakes react QUICK. You don't get the sense of having to apply raw strength to get them to work. You can modulate pressure on the pedal with just your big toe and they bite. Put more and it bites down hard on traffic without having to feel like you need to stomp the floor board if someone cuts you off.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


What was the price and where did you order from?
Had you heard of them before or just trying something new?
Rotors ordered with the calipers? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally got to try these out on the highway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you want to stop on the highway? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> What was the price and where did you order from?
> Had you heard of them before or just trying something new?
> Rotors ordered with the calipers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Trying something new. Honestly stumbled upon them. Rotors, pads, calipers,stainless steel brake lines,painted to your specifications. $2200

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Why would you want to stop on the highway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bitches wanna try me for doing the speed limit 😂

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Trying something new. Honestly stumbled upon them. Rotors, pads, calipers,stainless steel brake lines,painted to your specifications. $2200
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 
Just the fronts?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> Just the fronts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yup. I would like to match the rear with color scheme but I am having a tough time justifying dropping $1600 on rear units plus $400 to adapt the electronic e brake when I can just get some 11 inch two piece rotors off ECS tuning for less than $400

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

They look really good my friend.
Great choice and color. I hope they do well for you.
I need to upgrade my brakes and have looked into the Golf R for calipers and rotors. 2200 is way out of my range. One of the reasons I come to the forums so often...Look, Drool, sigh..... lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

unctucker said:


> They look really good my friend.
> Great choice and color. I hope they do well for you.
> I need to upgrade my brakes and have looked into the Golf R for calipers and rotors. 2200 is way out of my range. One of the reasons I come to the forums so often...Look, Drool, sigh..... lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Cry....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Pedal felt lighter than stock but once you touch it, the brakes react QUICK. You don't get the sense of having to apply raw strength to get them to work. You can modulate pressure on the pedal with just your big toe and they bite. Put more and it bites down hard on traffic without having to feel like you need to stomp the floor board if someone cuts you off.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I never had an issue with my stock brakes not having bite like you're talking about. A good pad makes all the difference. For a fair comparison, are you using the same pad compound now as you were with stock? 

Anyways. Swapped to TT-RS brakes today in the parking lot of our condo at H2Oi.










For a fair comparison I used the same pad compound as I did before, EBC reds. Braking less touchy and much more progressive feeling. Definitely has more braking power over all.

Not sure that I will change MC's even. Travel didn't really increase, just doesn't have that sharp bite. Anymore.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> I never had an issue with my stock brakes not having bite like you're talking about. A good pad makes all the difference. For a fair comparison, are you using the same pad compound now as you were with stock?
> 
> Anyways. Swapped to TT-RS brakes today in the parking lot of our condo at H2Oi.
> 
> ...


Bone stock CC brakes are garbage if you have any kind of power, in my opinion. Towards the end, I was running Hawk pads and drilled rotors that were the same size and those made a big difference. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Custom projectors finally tested









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Custom projectors finally tested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Did u do them urself?


I love my lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Nice. Did u do them urself?
> 
> 
> I love my lights
> ...


No. Had Overlit Customs take care of it after we figured out what I wanted 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Spun a rod bearing fml 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> I never had an issue with my stock brakes not having bite like you're talking about. A good pad makes all the difference. For a fair comparison, are you using the same pad compound now as you were with stock?
> 
> Anyways. Swapped to TT-RS brakes today in the parking lot of our condo at H2Oi.
> 
> ...


Awesome - how long did that take you to make the swap? Any gotchas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> No. Had Overlit Customs take care of it after we figured out what I wanted
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


What did they charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Spun a rod bearing fml
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> What did they charge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Main headlamp retrofitted to HID projector with Porsche Panamera shrouds, etched and demon 👹eyes, and wrapped over the flanking turn signal 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> What did they charge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked the same and he quoted me around $850

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Bone stock CC brakes are garbage if you have any kind of power, in my opinion. Towards the end, I was running Hawk pads and drilled rotors that were the same size and those made a big difference.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Maybe because I didn't cheap out on a 2.0 car, but the VR6 brakes are good stock. Add quality pads and Tyrolsport pins and they are even better. I just found them to be too touchy on initial bite and weren't great for modulation. But they aren't bad brakes stock.

I think everyone that has "brake issues" or complaints needs to just try better pads first before they go all in on a BBK.

And most of these people that went BBK truly don't need them (myself included, but hey $800 TT-RS brakes you just don't say no to)



faroodi said:


> Awesome - how long did that take you to make the swap? Any gotchas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An hour or so. That's without any air tools and having to stop to slam beers every 15 min. No gotchas. Probably helps that I had the old brakes apart last week and nothing was seized or stuck.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

VRBehavior said:


> Custom projectors finally tested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show us full front end please 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Devilz said:


> Show us full front end please
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk












Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Maybe because I didn't cheap out on a 2.0 car, but the VR6 brakes are good stock. Add quality pads and Tyrolsport pins and they are even better. I just found them to be too touchy on initial bite and weren't great for modulation. But they aren't bad brakes stock.
> 
> I think everyone that has "brake issues" or complaints needs to just try better pads first before they go all in on a BBK.
> 
> ...


Dunno if I would call the 2.0 tsi "cheaping out". That motor has more support than the VR.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Maybe because I didn't cheap out on a 2.0 car, but the VR6 brakes are good stock. Add quality pads and Tyrolsport pins and they are even better. I just found them to be too touchy on initial bite and weren't great for modulation. But they aren't bad brakes stock.
> 
> I think everyone that has "brake issues" or complaints needs to just try better pads first before they go all in on a BBK.
> 
> ...


Thx - hoping to get mine done next week. And yeah - I prolly don't need them but I want them. 

How is the brake pedal feel with the stock MC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pic of what you're talking about?


https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f025ae2247c/20161001_140622.jpg?

Under almost full compression does it hit. I want to avoid f****ng up my alignment considering there's a bad patch of road by where I work. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

I installed puddle warning lights on my 13 CC. I did the coding with OBDeleven, but since it doesn't have access to subsystems I can't code the rear doors. I also want to do rain window closing, no access as well. Can someone with VCDS in Orlando, FL help me?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Dunno if I would call the 2.0 tsi "cheaping out". That motor has more support than the VR.


Support for a motor doesn't have anything to do with it. 

Hows the pleather seats? I'll keep my real leather. And a fully loaded car that requires basically no maintenance. Also 4motion is nice too. OEM HID's, bigger brakes, etc etc.

I'm fine with a 2.0t passing me. I've got faster cars to drive like an ******* with.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> Support for a motor doesn't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Hows the pleather seats? I'll keep my real leather. And a fully loaded car that requires basically no maintenance. Also 4motion is nice too. OEM HID's, bigger brakes, etc etc.
> 
> I'm fine with a 2.0t passing me. I've got faster cars to drive like an ******* with.


Granted I don't have HIDs or big brakes, my 2.0T does have genuine leather and climate control, parking sensors, sunroof and nav. Not all 2.0T CCs are created equal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

faroodi said:


> Thx - hoping to get mine done next week. And yeah - I prolly don't need them but I want them.
> 
> How is the brake pedal feel with the stock MC?
> 
> ...


Feels great. Buddy says it feels about he same as this C63 AMG.

I drove a Cayman S earlier and the brakes felt weak compared to the TT-TS brakes.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I mean, this IS an enthusiast forum so support for a motor IS going to be a major player in dialogue. Plus you can get all those options in a 2.0t anyway 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> I mean, this IS an enthusiast forum so support for a motor IS going to be a major player in dialogue. Plus you can get all those options in a 2.0t anyway
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you'll see a lot more 2.0 cars. You're wrong about options though. All 2.0 cars got was pleather (in the US) no 4mo, no wookie noises, no HID's except the cheap aftermarket ones. Then there's small subtleties in the suspension. Aluminum control arms and uprights. 

So how do you get those options in a 2.0t without needing an entire VR6 parts car?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cj8 said:


> Granted I don't have HIDs or big brakes, my 2.0T does have genuine leather and climate control, parking sensors, sunroof and nav. Not all 2.0T CCs are created equal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol did you have to pay extra for that?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> Lol did you have to pay extra for that?


I have all of the above and didnt pay extra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Cbritt said:


> I have all of the above and didnt pay extra
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow. Nifty.

You guys are still missing a bunch of features, and my point.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Oh wow. Nifty.
> 
> You guys are still missing a bunch of features, and my point.


Honestly no one came into this forum to talk down about one car or the other. This an enthusiast forum. No one is really concerned about the OPTIONS you paid for 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Honestly no one came into this forum to talk down about one car or the other. This an enthusiast forum. No one is really concerned about the OPTIONS you paid for
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


And no one came to hear you talk about misinformation on brakes or your deflection to features earlier.

Keep talking. I can play this game alllll day.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> And no one came to hear you talk about misinformation on brakes or your deflection to features earlier.
> 
> Keep talking. I can play this game alllll day.


An OPINION isn't misinformation. But your dialogue is boring so play the game by yourself. Cheers. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol, children.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> Support for a motor doesn't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Hows the pleather seats? I'll keep my real leather. And a fully loaded car that requires basically no maintenance. Also 4motion is nice too. OEM HID's, bigger brakes, etc etc.
> 
> I'm fine with a 2.0t passing me. I've got faster cars to drive like an ******* with.


How cute......we have a keyboard warrior here. SRS, there's no reason to be a d**k. Maybe some of us prefer to have a engine that's easy to modify and has no issue passing a VR6 on the highway.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> An OPINION isn't misinformation. But your dialogue is boring so play the game by yourself. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It is misinformation if you haven't had the actual experience with it. 



Armstern_mk4 said:


> Lol, children.


Seriously. 



jeffl1980 said:


> How cute......we have a keyboard warrior here. SRS, there's no reason to be a d**k. Maybe some of us prefer to have a engine that's easy to modify and has no issue passing a VR6 on the highway.


Nope. I'll say it in person for you. Come have a beer at h2o with me right now. 

How are you going to pass me on the highway when your chain tensioner is bad?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

As stated above, I do have genuine leather on my 2.0T. I think you're talking about the Sport model, which is much more prevalent. There are other trims, such as my Luxury and eventually a Lux Plus was released. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cj8 said:


> As stated above, I do have genuine leather on my 2.0T. I think you're talking about the Sport model, which is much more prevalent. There are other trims, such as my Luxury and eventually a Lux Plus was released.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're still missing the point. And really it doesn't matter because it was a tangent from the brake discussion.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey so now that you've been using the TTRS brakes for a day, still same impression as yesterday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

faroodi said:


> Hey so now that you've been using the TTRS brakes for a day, still same impression as yesterday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a hard stop from 80-90 yesterday and it felt great. A few times hitting the brakes from 120 or so down to 60 and they did great.

Pedal feel is great. I'm going to bleed it again after I drive back to Colorado. Just to make sure there's nothing left. Need to swap rear lines still too.

It's a much more progressive feel.

I'll let you know how they are after driving across country with them tomorrow.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndyGC said:


> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f025ae2247c/20161001_140622.jpg?
> 
> Under almost full compression does it hit. I want to avoid f****ng up my alignment considering there's a bad patch of road by where I work.


Gotcha now. You're talking about the tie rods and flipping over the end that connects to the knuckle for more clearance.
Haven't seen anyone do it, to be honest.


What are you lowered on, btw?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Had a hard stop from 80-90 yesterday and it felt great. A few times hitting the brakes from 120 or so down to 60 and they did great.
> 
> Pedal feel is great. I'm going to bleed it again after I drive back to Colorado. Just to make sure there's nothing left. Need to swap rear lines still too.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. Keep me posted and thanks for the updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Gotcha now. You're talking about the tie rods and flipping over the end that connects to the knuckle for more clearance.
> Haven't seen anyone do it, to be honest.
> 
> 
> What are you lowered on, btw?


Exactly. I don't want to throw it on the rack every month. I'm on Ksport Control Pros, all the down. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

AndyGC said:


> Exactly. I don't want to throw it on the rack every month. I'm on Ksport Control Pros, all the down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I'm an aircooled guy most of the time and I know that flipping the tie rods is a fairly common thing when you are super slammed. We mainly do it to avoid massive bump steer from the tie rods looking like this \ / hahaha. It's about a 2-3 inch drop on the spindle/knuckle side if you did it. 

I have a reamer that is just right for doing this. Not sure if it would be the same one for a cc as I'm sure the tapper and threads are much larger, but it would be the same deal. I can walk you through the steps if you wanted to try it out


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I asked the same and he quoted me around $850
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


850 thats steeeeeep

Its a lot of work thou. Took me and my friend some time to complete retrofit but i love the final result










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> 850 thats steeeeeep
> 
> Its a lot of work thou. Took me and my friend some time to complete retrofit but i love the final result
> 
> ...


Second that. I was out of town so I took advantage of the cars downtime and its definitely worth it









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Second that. I was out of town so I took advantage of the cars downtime and its definitely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U paid 850?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> U paid 850?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God no! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> God no!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Lol what did it run u?


I used Euro Spec lights for retrofit so no orange n oem chrome but urs look good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

AndyGC said:


> Exactly. I don't want to throw it on the rack every month. I'm on Ksport Control Pros, all the down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


the knuckle is sleeved, and the tie rod shaft itself is tapered. make sure that will even work before you have your heart set on it.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Lol what did it run u?
> 
> 
> I used Euro Spec lights for retrofit so no orange n oem chrome but urs look good!
> ...


$600 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> I'm an aircooled guy most of the time and I know that flipping the tie rods is a fairly common thing when you are super slammed. We mainly do it to avoid massive bump steer from the tie rods looking like this \ / hahaha. It's about a 2-3 inch drop on the spindle/knuckle side if you did it.
> 
> I have a reamer that is just right for doing this. Not sure if it would be the same one for a cc as I'm sure the tapper and threads are much larger, but it would be the same deal. I can walk you through the steps if you wanted to try it out


That would be exactly what I need! I'd definitely like to do it, I don't hit it often but when I'm on a road I'm not familiar with, or at night, it's hard not to hit those huge dips or grooves in the road. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Doing an interior wrap. Same color as the original trim, except it has a brushed texture. 











Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Big brother CC overseeing a quick oil change on the Golf

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Big brother CC overseeing a quick oil change on the Golf
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk












And the little woman and sister Jetta comes home with an eye out.... Eish

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> Doing an interior wrap. Same color as the original trim, except it has a brushed texture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just buy my trim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh I would in a heart beat. Unfortunately my CC doesn't have that trim piece around the climate controls. Plus I got a super easy to work with vinly for 8 bucks off amazon. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

AndyGC said:


> Oh I would in a heart beat. Unfortunately my CC doesn't have that trim piece around the climate controls. Plus I got a super easy to work with vinly for 8 bucks off amazon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Can you please provide a link? I am getting tired (already) of my gloss black wrapped trim and dont want to go CF.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

SILVER BRUSHED ALUMINUM VINYL WRAP 12" X 60" PROFESSIONAL GRADE WITH AIR RELEASE POCKETS BUBBLE FREE https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F1RUCWI/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_Qbe9xbC7BSA76

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm doing the middle portion of the center console in that material and then the trim above the glove box and around the gauges in gloss black. Trying to decide what I should do with the door pieces....
Also doing the trim around the shifter in black as well. I hate the chrome. 










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Installing these mounts while waiting for dyno time.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Chameleon film needed to be replaced, pulled the headlights out and did just one today, my fingertips get burned up from the heat gun!




















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

I installed Rola Roof Rack!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> Maybe because I didn't cheap out on a 2.0 car,


Say what? I am thinking maybe you don't understand the appeal of the 2.0. 

Did make me laugh...


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> I installed puddle warning lights on my 13 CC. I did the coding with OBDeleven, but since it doesn't have access to subsystems I can't code the rear doors. I also want to do rain window closing, no access as well. Can someone with VCDS in Orlando, FL help me?


I have vagcom... But still can't get the rears to work. On my 13 I also couldnt get rain closing to work. 


timoshina said:


> These were $21._something_ just a few days ago) but guess you're talking about the "original equipment" one's. Anyway, thanks I hope it won't)



Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

HeyRobi said:


> I have vagcom... But still can't get the rears to work. On my 13 I also couldnt get rain closing to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it can be done. You can follow these instructions and let me know how it turned out.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1t4xr80gkhth2iq/VW CC DIY Door Warning Lights.pdf

Also, rain sensing needs to be activated via subsystem. I'll find the instructions and let you have them.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> I'm pretty sure it can be done. You can follow these instructions and let me know how it turned out.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1t4xr80gkhth2iq/VW CC DIY Door Warning Lights.pdf
> 
> Also, rain sensing needs to be activated via subsystem. I'll find the instructions and let you have them.


I will try again.. I'm pretty good with vagcom and have read every post known to man.. But for some reason my car doesn't want to play. I did notice on mine when it's raining and I turn my car on they do not start until I go about 10 mph not sure if that's related to my issue. 

Also if you can find something that could show me how to get the reverse fogs working that would be awesome also. Once I have read and read but haven't seen someone post instructions for a us version with Leds

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Goodies waiting to go in:


Hey, late to the party, but is the large black bushing a steering gear bushing? I've seen conflicting messages on whether they would fit a CC or not. Have you given them a go yet?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

The1Bill said:


> Hey, late to the party, but is the large black bushing a steering gear bushing? I've seen conflicting messages on whether they would fit a CC or not. Have you given them a go yet?


It is not needed on CC. Steering rack is mounted "solid" to the subframe on these cars.

Buddy wrapped my roof black for me today:


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> It is not needed on CC. Steering rack is mounted "solid" to the subframe on these cars.


Wrap looks excellent!

Each of the steering gear to subframe bolts has a bush, but they didn't look substantial enough to worry about. I'm glad to get the confirmation.

Thanks!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

The1Bill said:


> Wrap looks excellent!
> 
> Each of the steering gear to subframe bolts has a bush, but they didn't look substantial enough to worry about. I'm glad to get the confirmation.
> 
> Thanks!


Correct there are small rubber bushings that are in each mounting ear of the rack. More of a vibration dampener than a mounting bushing though. There is a kit from the dealer that includes new bushings if needed.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

TheBurninator said:


> .
> 
> Buddy wrapped my roof black for me today:


Wrap looks great. What kind / finish did you go with? Any links to where you got it from? Also, how did they handle the area around the shark fin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

van33 said:


> Wrap looks great. What kind / finish did you go with? Any links to where you got it from? Also, how did they handle the area around the shark fin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gloss black. He grabbed it from his work, it was just some left over scrap. The area around the antennae was precut and then tucked under the gasket.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took her out to a local show at Audi Dealership. 

Scored big time  



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Took her out to a local show at Audi Dealership. Scored big time


right on, lookin good brother .. beautiful build .. keep it up and youre gonna need more room on the mantle, eh .. enjoy the ride!


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Finally got the DSG tuned today... Launch control is awesome 😉 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Took her out to a local show at Audi Dealership.
> 
> Scored big time
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Thanks guys!



Collected all the parts for Tensioner Upgrade 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Make sure you get the correct oem tools to make your life easier. That bs with the zip ties isn't the best. And make sure you mark on the chain where the timing mark is incase it decides to skip when up reapply tension. 


On s site note. I removed my exhaust and I take balance shafts Hopefully the new ones get here tomorrow so I can begin reassembly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

adam's rotors said:


> took out my ECU and sent it to the UK for a custom stage 2 singh autosport flash



pics of said CC?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Make sure you get the correct oem tools to make your life easier. That bs with the zip ties isn't the best. And make sure you mark on the chain where the timing mark is incase it decides to skip when up reapply tension.
> 
> 
> On s site note. I removed my exhaust and I take balance shafts Hopefully the new ones get here tomorrow so I can begin reassembly
> ...


I'm taking it to the shop, man!

Thanks for heads up thou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dropped her off at the shop for Tensioner and Fluidampr install. Its going to be ready for pickup tomorrow, sealant needs 24 hours to dry out before oil can go back jn.











Also received a Walk Kit from one of the Vortex guys!


----------



## rotomoto (Nov 10, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Dropped her off at the shop for Tensioner and Fluidampr install. Its going to be ready for pickup tomorrow, sealant needs 24 hours to dry out before oil can go back jn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Dynarev your go-to shop for aftermarket VW work? I had some work done at Mobile One Inc and wasn't too impressed. 

Let us know how the anti-lift kit is. I'm still dialing in my front end to eliminate wheel hop. I'm thinking TT ALK, swaybars and front anti-roll


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

rotomoto said:


> Let us know how the anti-lift kit is. I'm still dialing in my front end to eliminate wheel hop. I'm thinking TT ALK, swaybars and front anti-roll


The WALK set is nice. Car holds much better through a corner.

Sway bars and anti-roll bars are the same thing...

If you're looking for handling stock or mildly larger front and bigger rear bar.


Big front bar will get rid of wheel hop somewhat because it's actually preventing the suspension from moving. You'll end up with a car that under steers more than stock though.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Dropped her off at the shop for Tensioner and Fluidampr install. Its going to be ready for pickup tomorrow, sealant needs 24 hours to dry out before oil can go back jn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordering!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

These Whiteline bits are getting installed today along with the IDF rear upper control arms









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

rotomoto said:


> Is Dynarev your go-to shop for aftermarket VW work? I had some work done at Mobile One Inc and wasn't too impressed.
> 
> Let us know how the anti-lift kit is. I'm still dialing in my front end to eliminate wheel hop. I'm thinking TT ALK, swaybars and front anti-roll


Well i go to Komet in St.Charles most of the time and rarely to Dynarev. This time Dynarev was 240 bux cheaper than Komet for the same labor, so i went with them  

I got front SPM 25mm bar and Hochkis 27mm in the rear... Rear makes huge huge difference man! 



VRBehavior said:


> These Whiteline bits are getting installed today along with the IDF rear upper control arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was fast )) I got front Links too..seems working fine, but lots people hate on Whiteline Front Sway Links



Whats that Rear control arm? Any link on the product?) Better than OEM? ) 

BTW what did u put down with ur setup? Did u do any engine work? i dont recall lol


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Well i go to Komet in St.Charles most of the time and rarely to Dynarev. This time Dynarev was 240 bux cheaper than Komet for the same labor, so i went with them
> 
> I got front SPM 25mm bar and Hochkis 27mm in the rear... Rear makes huge huge difference man!
> 
> ...


Had a setback with tuning so it's still running the APR tune that was there before the turbo was upgraded. It'll get tuned again tomorrow with hopefully some dyno time. Goal is 4 on the floor. Those rear upper control arms are supposed to allow for an additional 6 degrees of adjustable camber in the rear. It's also thicker and apparently allows the rear to sit a little lower with or without camber adjustment. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Well i go to Komet in St.Charles most of the time and rarely to Dynarev. This time Dynarev was 240 bux cheaper than Komet for the same labor, so i went with them
> 
> I got front SPM 25mm bar and Hochkis 27mm in the rear... Rear makes huge huge difference man!
> 
> ...


Here's the link for the rear control over arms. 

http://innfab.com/store.html#!/VW-M...-Rear-Upper-Control-Arm/p/51290328/category=0

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Unless I got the wrong front Whiteline swaybar endlinks, this might be why.








I'm still waiting to hear back to see if the part number is wrong








These went in just fine. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Needs paint









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Unless I got the wrong front Whiteline swaybar endlinks, this might be why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the one that you need https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/whiteline-front-swaybar-link-klc167





VRBehavior said:


> Needs paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the CSR club )))


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Thats the one that you need https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/whiteline-front-swaybar-link-klc167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, looks like the part numbers are wrong. That diffuser really works with the car! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

VRBehavior said:


> Had a setback with tuning so it's still running the APR tune that was there before the turbo was upgraded. It'll get tuned again tomorrow with hopefully some dyno time. Goal is 4 on the floor. Those rear upper control arms are supposed to allow for an additional 6 degrees of adjustable camber in the rear. It's also thicker and apparently allows the rear to sit a little lower with or without camber adjustment.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Finally more CC big turbos starting to happen :beer::beer::beer:
We need more...looking at you Serge :laugh:

For the Innfab URCA I want to clear up any misconception. Prior to install I literally ran as close as possible to the gas tank filler arm. After install I had the same space. I saw no additional lows from just adding this. after neg camber increase the rear did sit lower naturally. however for extreme lows it gives you more clearance on the frame rail, it reduces unsprung weight, and like mentioned it allows for insane amounts of camber. They are easy to install and adjust as well. Changing camber now is as easy as popping off the wheel and making some adjustments. However each time you adjust you must completely undo the hub side of the URCA, you cannot adjust it fully installed. One of the best suspension pieces out there.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Finally more CC big turbos starting to happen :beer::beer::beer:
> We need more...looking at you Serge :laugh:
> 
> For the Innfab URCA I want to clear up any misconception. Prior to install I literally ran as close as possible to the gas tank filler arm. After install I had the same space. I saw no additional lows from just adding this. after neg camber increase the rear did sit lower naturally. however for extreme lows it gives you more clearance on the frame rail, it reduces unsprung weight, and like mentioned it allows for insane amounts of camber. They are easy to install and adjust as well. Changing camber now is as easy as popping off the wheel and making some adjustments. However each time you adjust you must completely undo the hub side of the URCA, you cannot adjust it fully installed. One of the best suspension pieces out there.


Bro, I want to! Got any hookup? Whats ur setup now?


Did u do work on the engine? I dont recall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

I plasti dipped my mirror caps gloss black, next step roof wrap and tint windows




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Has anybody considered swapping in one of the new oem headunits that allow mirroring phones?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Bro, I want to! Got any hookup? Whats ur setup now?
> 
> 
> Did u do work on the engine? I dont recall
> ...












Mine is now more of a custom setup using pieces from an array of solutions.
No engine work at this point, just good maintenance, not pushing enough power to warrant upgrade.
115K miles on motor, probably 70K of that with K04 or greater
Nothing is maxed out and I have plenty of fueling headroom
If I was going to spend the money to build it I would put in a 600hp capable turbo.
400/400 wheels

ATP stock location turbo GTX2867R
Duel fuel pump
ZZP injectors
W/M dual nozzle devils own controller and pump
6 inch filter on custom intake back arm (stock maf)
Uni DV relocate
Neuspeed FMIC
BSH TBP (for meth)
IE TB spacer (for meth)
AWE S3 TOP
Custom turbo piping


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Fitted 12 mm spacers all around. Car needs cleaning though










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

G60ING said:


> Has anybody considered swapping in one of the new oem headunits that allow mirroring phones?


Requires some work & money...."around $1850" in post #11:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7235295-Retrofitting-MIB-II-in-place-of-RCD-510


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

G60ING said:


> Has anybody considered swapping in one of the new oem headunits that allow mirroring phones?


Or you could just purchase a Eonon 
GA5153F for $319 shipped. Android IU, fully customizable with navigation and phone mirroring. Just saying.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

unctucker said:


> Or you could just purchase a Eonon
> GA5153F for $319 shipped. Android IU, fully customizable with navigation and phone mirroring. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Reviews ain't good for Eonon. Especially sound and phone connectivity 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Gave it good clean after like 6 weeks due to bad weather. 










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Devilz said:


> Reviews ain't good for Eonon. Especially sound and phone connectivity
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Search the forums here for better reviews. 
The custom rom that is being used improves sound and phone connection. 
Post have referred to the sound after installing the rom to be better than stock.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Search the forums here for better reviews.
> The custom rom that is being used improves sound and phone connection.
> Post have referred to the sound after installing the rom to be better than stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Link to specific topic/post please?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

So... I let my ex-wife borrow my car while I was traveling and came back to a burned clutch.









Mine (on the right) needs a new clutch, but my cousin let me borrow his (left).


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Robotninja636 said:


> Link to specific topic/post please?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Just do a search for Malaysk Roms in the XDA developers forum.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Listed it for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

With all the new CCs having a head unit that has mirroring I don't see why it can't be a doable swap for whatever the junkyard price would be for the head unit, backup camera/latch and what not.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I got her a friend. A 2000 Miata SE.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Mine is now more of a custom setup using pieces from an array of solutions.
> No engine work at this point, just good maintenance, not pushing enough power to warrant upgrade.
> 115K miles on motor, probably 70K of that with K04 or greater
> Nothing is maxed out and I have plenty of fueling headroom
> ...


The beast appeared!!!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rear control arm bushings are the final detail for my rear suspension.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

Got car a little lower than stock. Burninator and I out for drinks


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> Got car a little lower than stock. Burninator and I out for drinks


I like those Bentley wheels 🖒🖒🖒

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> Got car a little lower than stock. Burninator and I out for drinks


Now we just need to get your paint up to snuff :thumbup:



Devilz said:


> I like those Bentley wheels


Bentley wheels are stupid


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> Now we just need to get your paint up to snuff
> 
> 
> 
> Bentley wheels are stupid


I will happily take them off you 😁

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Devilz said:


> I will happily take them off you 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Which set? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Whichever you can ship to England 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

So I'm stoked.. Finally got my cornering lights to work with my fog lights on 😉 Unfortunately I don't think it's possible thru vagcom I searched and searched. It took some other vagcom tweaks to get everything perfect.. But now my fogs come on with my headlights in auto mode. ( I had to hard wire this with a relay) in parking light position my led drls are at 100% with fogs on. (vagcom tweak) On light mode I get head lights, drls dimmed and fog lights. then if I want to run with no lights I can turn them off by unchecking drls in the mfd! It's the little things in life. Now to get the rear led fog lights working... 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Where's the best place to get a rear window visor (painted black gloss preferred)?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

van33 said:


> Where's the best place to get a rear window visor (painted black gloss preferred)?


They dont come painted, youll either have to paint it or take it to a shop to paint. You can find them directly on spoilerking.com or search for 'volkswagen cc window spoiler' on amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

My facelift climate panel arrived today. Fits like a charm. New trim should arrive next week. Install was plug and play and looks 100x better than the pre-facelift controls. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

hugo_nz said:


> My facelift climate panel arrived today. Fits like a charm. New trim should arrive next week. Install was plug and play and looks 100x better than the pre-facelift controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep me updated on this. I was under the impression that you had to redo the entire center stack to swap climate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

cj8 said:


> Please keep me updated on this. I was under the impression that you had to redo the entire center stack to swap climate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope the control panel is a straight swap. There may be some differences in the trim's mounting points but I compared pre and post facelift ones and they look 90% similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

If you only swap the Climatronic unit and the trim/bezel that goes around it, wont you end up with (2) Passenger Airbag Warning Lamps?

On the pre-facelift models that warning lamp is a short distance below the head unit touch screen.

On the facelifted models the passenger airbag warning lamp is right under the middle "Auto" dial on the climatronic.


Pre-Facelift












Facelifted


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

CedarburgTDI said:


> If you only swap the Climatronic unit and the trim/bezel that goes around it, wont you end up with (2) Passenger Airbag Warning Lamps?
> 
> On the pre-facelift models that warning lamp is a short distance below the head unit touch screen.
> 
> On the facelifted models the passenger airbag warning lamp is right under the middle "Auto" dial on the climatronic.


*That* is the concern I remember having. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

CedarburgTDI said:


> If you only swap the Climatronic unit and the trim/bezel that goes around it, wont you end up with (2) Passenger Airbag Warning Lamps?
> 
> On the pre-facelift models that warning lamp is a short distance below the head unit touch screen.
> 
> ...


If you swapped the radio bezel too you would end up having to rewire the hazard switch and airbag light. I did not swap out the radio trim and I found a climate control trim that does not have airbag warning light  LINK. This way the airbag and hazard switches stay where they are, and you don't end up with two airbag light areas on your centre stack.

The climate trim arrived in the country this morning so I might have it by tomorrow and will report back.

EDIT: in China the Passat CC / CC is sold as a FAW Volkswagen Mogotan. Those models do not have an airbag warning light in the dash trim, hence the once I found on Ebay.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> The beast appeared!!!


Haha the beast gets used on a daily basis. Had a few oil leaks recently on oil return line and a oil pan issue due to a scrape (damn that static life) but other than that its still holding strong. That and I messed up a rear fender pretty bad (damn that static life) but had that refinished and slightly widened by the best body shop I've ever been to, period.


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

Facelift trim is almost a perfect fit. Only need to make two small modifications on the back and it will fit like a charm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

hugo_nz said:


> Facelift trim is almost a perfect fit. Only need to make two small modifications on the back and it will fit like a charm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is great! Please post photos of what needs to be notched or modified on the back of the trim bezel. 

-Also, in order to remove the climatronic control unit what all needs to be removed (ashtray? radio bezel? other parts)? Does the factory bezel just pop off to reveal the climatronic screws?

Thanks!


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

CedarburgTDI said:


> This is great! Please post photos of what needs to be notched or modified on the back of the trim bezel.
> 
> -Also, in order to remove the climatronic control unit what all needs to be removed (ashtray? radio bezel? other parts)? Does the factory bezel just pop off to reveal the climatronic screws?
> 
> Thanks!


Its really simple. All you have to do is pop off the radio surround and then pop off the climate surround. The control panel is held by only 4 torx screws. 

The mounting points on the facelift trim are all the same. To accomodate the changed location of the hazard switch and airbag light on (some) facelift models they added some plastic supports on the back. Those need to be trimmed down. I will take comparison photos of the pre and post facelift units this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

That climate control looks dope! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

hugo_nz said:


> Its really simple. All you have to do is pop off the radio surround and then pop off the climate surround. The control panel is held by only 4 torx screws.
> 
> The mounting points on the facelift trim are all the same. To accomodate the changed location of the hazard switch and airbag light on (some) facelift models they added some plastic supports on the back. Those need to be trimmed down. I will take comparison photos of the pre and post facelift units this weekend.
> 
> ...




Awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Picked up my 2nd CC, a 2010 4motion with 14k miles.


















Pay no attention to the tire pressure, I filled them up before putting any miles on it and all is good. 

It even came with the window sticker and an extended warranty that's good for one more year. Happy dance

I had been trying to hold out for a night blue but this checked every other box I had less the cooled seats on the 11 and up cars.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Custom projectors with switchback sorted out by Overlit Customs









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Hit an raised sewer grate and curbed my wheel. There was no signage anywhere about the construction, just some paint on the road.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Custom projectors with switchback sorted out by Overlit Customs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 More info please? What is the process, type of projector used? What does that setup cost? I'm assuming you send in your originals for modification? Thanks!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

This happened today on our way to a double header soccer game.
Best 60,000 miles ever, I hope the next 60,000 is just as good.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Took my car to the dealership for the clock spring recall and had them investigate a popping noise in my steering. Turned out that I needed a new one and got a replacement using my extended warranty - a $1200 job (parts and labor) for $100 (deductible). Popping noise... gone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

unctucker said:


> This happened today on our way to a double header soccer game.
> Best 60,000 miles ever, I hope the next 60,000 is just as good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Funny you should post that, this happened to me yesterday. I got it at 58,8xx and it's been great to me ever since. Outside of regular maintenance I've had the water pump go at about 74k. Did the trans and carbon clean shortly after with new tires and TPMS and it's been golden ever since. 










Edit: excuse the dust, also need to replace the lenses over my gauges because of something (???) the PO did. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

G60ING said:


> Picked up my 2nd CC, a 2010 4motion with 14k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14k miles??? Damn

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

Changed my r8 coil packs to a new set. Had 1 go bad last week they did 75k miles tuned. Tomorrow i will take for a drive and see if my hestitation is gone. Also changed plugs 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

domvert said:


> Changed my r8 coil packs to a new set. Had 1 go bad last week they did 75k miles tuned. Tomorrow i will take for a drive and see if my hestitation is gone. Also changed plugs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Which plugs did u go w? R u tuned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Putting these in tomorrow. NGK BKR8 at .024 gap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Putting these in tomorrow. NGK BKR8 at .024 gap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how the red tops do for you. Heard a lot about misfires after people install them.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Which plugs did u go w? R u tuned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


REVO tuned. As quoted been tuned for 75k miles. Went with the usual NGK

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Finished my 2500 mile trip home at 9am and then did a quick cleanup.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Having looked at a lot of these VR leather seats I know that it will never look any better than this.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I owned a 2010 6spd sport for 50k miles and now a 2010 4motion

I have to save they feel like completely different cars. The 2L is smooth nimble car and the 4motion feels a little less refined (suspension and tire combo probably) that is a heavier more muscular/powerful setup, almost a little less refined. Since I love corrados the lack of refinement isn't a negative, just a way to describe it. Anybody else ever drive each for long periods?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

unctucker said:


> Let me know how the red tops do for you. Heard a lot about misfires after people install them.


hey man .. my stock coils (06H905115B) were fine but i swapped to real audi reds (06E905115E) at about 50k miles after a vw dealer squirt'n'jerk carbon cleaning (while they were replacing my h2o pump under warranty and had the mani off) and its been ~10k miles without issues - however, just recently, after a 3k mile road trip my manifold and injector seals were replaced under warranty since the flaps/ports were bogged down with carbon buildup (yeah, told them squirt'n'jerk doesnt work, eh!) causing misfires, but nothing at all after i fabricated a reatiner clip to keep the actuator arm from popping off and causing vacuum leak/misfires/etc until i could take the car in for a day and getting a proper walnut blasting done - now it purrs and shifts beautifully - no noticeable hesitations when boost/speed is needed .. i have a set of the bkr7 plugs waiting to go in soon to help run things cooler, along with a few more goodies .. good luck!

seek the googlesphere .. 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45050


> For those of you looking for more technical data on these coil packs, here is what we've found so far with our bench ( oscilloscope ) testing:
> 
> These coils can be used on your FSI/TSI engine at ANY level of modification. They function just as well on a dead stock car as a highly modified one.
> They are NOT the same coils with red housings. The secondary circuit on the R8 coils has a higher resistance (more windings) than the stock coils. In fact the secondary circuits were slightly closer to the Okadas we tested than the secondary of the stock coils.
> ...



http://www.driftworks.com/forum/engine-drivetrain/233850-vag-ignition-coil-conversion-project-have-your-vote.html


> Genuine NGK VAG R8 Cop’s: After lots of research this was my final VAG coil selection choice. These are the higher performing VW group ignition coils available to the market right now. They provide the highest performance and reliability and they are a common upgrade to stock and modified TFSI engines. This is due to the higher potential difference created at the spark tip (voltage) and overall energy provided to the spark. This is mainly due to the following three reasons:
> 
> i) Much higher secondary coil impedance
> ii)Newer and more efficient MOSFET’s, and
> ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Let me know how the red tops do for you. Heard a lot about misfires after people install them.


Where did you "hear" that from?
If they're the true/genuine OEM ones, should have no issues

For example....Genuine OEM:
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Engine/Ignition/Coil/ES281014/

Knock off..."Original Equipment":
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Engine/Ignition/Coil/ES2748468/


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Where did you "hear" that from?
> If they're the true/genuine OEM ones, should have no issues
> 
> For example....Genuine OEM:
> ...


As you would say, just do a search.
I have read it on "hear "from multiple sources.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

My point was, I have ran them on all my cars & have had no issues EVER. And I haven't seen anyone else ever mention issues.
And I'm on golfmk6.com too, which was the only engine in the MK6 GTI's, btw.

The only issues I've seen/read about were people using *non-OEM* red top coil packs and they fail


But I'd love to see/read all these failures you were talking about....point me in the right direction


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> My point was, I have ran them on all my cars & have had no issues EVER. And I haven't seen anyone else ever mention issues.
> And I'm on golfmk6.com too, which was the only engine in the MK6 GTI's, btw.
> 
> The only issues I've seen/read about were people using *non-OEM* red top coil packs and they fail
> ...


SEARCH..... I'm not holding your hand.
And if the people complaining about red top misfires were indeed not using OEM coils, unless it was asked, I did not know. I was just asking if YOU had any, and your answer should have been no.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

WTF? :what:

Ummm okay. Haven't seen any recent posts


Good luck


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

******* alert . Forum = downhill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Installed Neuspeed POWER Module for Gen 2 TSI 😊

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Out with the old....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

Had my bacon fender replaced with a blue one, so I did a little thing before H2Oi. Not perfect, but easier than getting everything repainted. Planning to repair all my dings on the car then repaint it a new color next year, so why waste color matching on a fender


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Where did you "hear" that from?
> If they're the true/genuine OEM ones, should have no issues
> 
> For example....Genuine OEM:
> ...


Dan how can one tell if OEM or Knockoff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got tensioner, serpentine belt, and Fluidampr installed 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Dan how can one tell if OEM or Knockoff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not even know that knockoffs existed. I'm interested to know how to identify one. 

On a different note, I've been running red top coils for almost 30k now and so far, so good. They're better than the stocks ones, most definitely. Not sure how long they last tho. Any info is much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Out with the old....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk












In with the new. Full turbo back. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Got tensioner, serpentine belt, and Fluidampr installed ..


there you go brother ... now lets see what this beast can do, without breaking apart, eh ... btw, check this out and talk to your shop about it - this is serious sh1t if you really want to push the limits! ... enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> In with the new. Full turbo back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Not too loud? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Not too loud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i tried to upload a vid but phone didn't seem to want to cooperate. it is definitely more noticeable, in a good way. deeper sound at idle and very pronounced under load. mesa likes....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> i tried to upload a vid but phone didn't seem to want to cooperate. it is definitely more noticeable, in a good way. deeper sound at idle and very pronounced under load. mesa likes....


Heard em all! BB is the loudest if TBE 


Enjoy! Its a great exhaust! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

listed it for sale.. so someone buy this. Great car. a lot of maintenance performed .


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

BOUDAH said:


> listed it for sale ..


hey man ... why? .. now what, got a new project going? .. glws!

kbad on tapytalky!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*KBAD Fab : SouthernXShield*

hey .. am i the only one that did something to my cc today? ... hallelujah ... i finalized the prototype of the KBAD Fabrications "SouthernXShield System" - a custom hand made interlocking modular all aluminum vw cc (and similar platform) undercarriage splash shield and mount system .. this replaces the halfassed plastic factory crap and then some! .. sorry about the fuzzy pix - got it done tho ... more to come ... enjoy the ride!

*KBADFAB The Original SouthernXShield*









*KBADFAB The Original SouthernX*


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Got the aluminum seat controls on. It's the small things.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> Got the aluminum seat controls on. It's the small things.


I agree. The details make the car. Your missing the rocker piece tho brah.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> Got the aluminum seat controls on. It's the small things.


Do they just pop off?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Do they just pop off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yea. Just pry straight towards you.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Yea. Just pry straight towards you.


Thanks, have been looking into these as well.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Chatchie said:


> I agree. The details make the car. Your missing the rocker piece tho brah.


Ha nah, I have it, but the cap won't stay on and as I was staring at the controls I realized I liked it better with just the two pieces anyway. What dead pedal are you using btw?












unctucker said:


> Thanks, have been looking into these as well.


I have an extra set brand new if you're interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Time to move on... sold spoiler


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> Ha nah, I have it, but the cap won't stay on and as I was staring at the controls I realized I liked it better with just the two pieces anyway. What dead pedal are you using btw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$$$?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

unctucker said:


> $$$?


PM'd.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> Got the aluminum seat controls on. It's the small things.


Love these buttons ❤










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Time to move on... sold spoiler


What rear diffuser are you running?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> What rear diffuser are you running?


CSR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks good! And did you paint plastic around the seat? The black looks great, I'm already cringing at all the scratches though. Ha.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> It looks good! And did you paint plastic around the seat? The black looks great, I'm already cringing at all the scratches though. Ha.


Yeah i did. Its pain in the butt to sand texture thou.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

RocknRolla said:


> Got the aluminum seat controls on. It's the small things.


Are these the same as the Mk VI ones? Look awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> PM'd.


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

faroodi said:


> Are these the same as the Mk VI ones? Look awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope... Audi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Nope... Audi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah OK. Which model/platform?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening all, 

This Tuesday i swapped exhaust to Billy Boat 3" Twin Tip Turbo-Back Exhaust - w/Cat and i love it. Wednesday morning through this evening i have put on over 250 Miles and no problems whatsoever. tonight my girl and i were out to drive around and find somewhere for dinner and the CEL came on. wasn't doing anything screwy, cruzin at around 65 in traffic. Found an O'reilly's to have them check the code and i got a P0420 Cat sys efficiency below Threshold Bank 1. had them clear it and continued on. While driving home it came on again. looking it up on Google a number of possibilities were listed but nothing solid. in replacing the exhaust i changed the gasket from what VW had (metal) to the one BB provided. studs were tightened to specs and carefully removed and re-inserted the O2 sensors. my guess (and its not a very educated one) is that it took a few miles for the car to notice the different air flow. engine is happy about that but the ECM isnt. guess its looking for factory specs and i am exceeding/reducing (not really sure) what the factory has programmed. is my thinking on the right track? is this something i should be concerned with? next few months i am setting the funds aside to do the kO4 stage 2+ swap. will the tune help correct the code? I'm guessing here guys so be kind....

thanks.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> This Tuesday i swapped exhaust to Billy Boat 3" Twin Tip Turbo-Back Exhaust - w/Cat and i love it. Wednesday morning through this evening i have put on over 250 Miles and no problems whatsoever. tonight my girl and i were out to drive around and find somewhere for dinner and the CEL came on. wasn't doing anything screwy, cruzin at around 65 in traffic. Found an O'reilly's to have them check the code and i got a P0420 Cat sys efficiency below Threshold Bank 1. had them clear it and continued on. While driving home it came on again. looking it up on Google a number of possibilities were listed but nothing solid. in replacing the exhaust i changed the gasket from what VW had (metal) to the one BB provided. studs were tightened to specs and carefully removed and re-inserted the O2 sensors. my guess (and its not a very educated one) is that it took a few miles for the car to notice the different air flow. engine is happy about that but the ECM isnt. guess its looking for factory specs and i am exceeding/reducing (not really sure) what the factory has programmed. is my thinking on the right track? is this something i should be concerned with? next few months i am setting the funds aside to do the kO4 stage 2+ swap. will the tune help correct the code? I'm guessing here guys so be kind....
> 
> thanks.


Does your exhaust have a cat? 

Edit: it does, sorry. That is strange then. Thats the code you get when you go catless


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Does your exhaust have a cat?


yeah... here is the link to it..

https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/billy-boat-3-twin-tip-turboback-exhaust-system-fpim-0290


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Does your exhaust have a cat?
> 
> Edit: it does, sorry. That is strange then. Thats the code you get when you go catless


i had read something to that effect on a GTI forum while deciding on which exhaust to actually get.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

mijofi4 said:


> ... swapped exhaust to Billy Boat 3" Twin Tip Turbo-Back Exhaust - w/Cat ... got a P0420 Cat sys efficiency below Threshold Bank 1 ... in replacing the exhaust i changed the gasket from what VW had (metal) to the one BB provided. studs were tightened to specs and carefully removed and re-inserted the O2 sensors. my guess (and its not a very educated one) is that it took a few miles for the car to notice the different air flow. engine is happy about that but the ECM isnt. guess its looking for factory specs and i am exceeding/reducing (not really sure) what the factory has programmed. is my thinking on the right track? is this something i should be concerned with? next few months i am setting the funds aside to do the kO4 stage 2+ swap. will the tune help correct the code? ....


hey man .. are you using any spacers? angled/straight? with the front/rear o2 sensors? .. usually a 90 degree spacer on the front takes care of the sensor reading - which reports to the ecm .. good luck!


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

kbad said:


> hey man .. are you using any spacers? angled/straight? with the front/rear o2 sensors? .. usually a 90 degree spacer on the front takes care of the sensor reading - which reports to the ecm .. good luck!


Negative, pure swap. spun the straight pipe to match the OEM location with the O2 sensor pointing towards the sky.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

kbad said:


> hey man .. are you using any spacers? angled/straight? with the front/rear o2 sensors? .. usually a 90 degree spacer on the front takes care of the sensor reading - which reports to the ecm .. good luck!



doing some quick reading but with the spacer i am moving the sensor further from the hot gasses thereby "fooling" the ECU into believing the Cat is restricting the air flow? since the exhaust is now allowing higher flow of air? just trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey, yep, something like that .. every beast has its own little tweak, eh - makes it fun .. without a tune to modify the actual/factory ecu parameters you are left with trying to stay within factory specs and can only accomplish that by 'fooling' the ecu and using the sensors it uses to your advantage ... first tho, double check that you have NO LEAKS AT ALL POINTS THAT YOU TOUCHED (perhaps also try the VW metal seal instead).. once you are sure there are no leaks and if you cant get a reading to give you the actual back pressure measurement, you can wing it by trying a spacer and/or using 45/90 degree angle with sensor pointing up/down line .. its not cookie cutter, since material/pipe overall volume delta to stock pipe/cat cell density/sensor tolerance/quality, etc. all affect the reading, but it can be resolved .. good luck!

kbad on tapytalky!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

faroodi said:


> Ah OK. Which model/platform?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Q5 have em stock but not the round button! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Buh byes pancakes...

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*KBAD Fab : SouthernXShield*



kbad said:


> ... the prototype of the KBAD Fabrications "SouthernXShield System" - a custom hand made interlocking modular all aluminum vw cc (and similar platform) undercarriage splash shield and mount system ...


... weather was nice, so had a chance to get'r'done ... "The SouthernXShield - Full Press" ... includes shielding the engine, transmission, dogbone and subframe cavity utilizing existing mount points .. after some test driving, a few more tweaks, some custom bending, version one will be in production .. let me know what you think .. thanks!

*"The KBAD Fabrications SouthernXShield - Full Press"*


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Buh byes pancakes...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


I'm doing these tomorrow and the Rev D DV.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Installed eBay A-Spec TOP and Air Charge Pipe along with Rev D diverter valve. Car feels a lot smoother now with the Power Module active. When replacing the pipes I noticed a little oil in the old TOP, is that normal or a sign the PCV valve is failing? I also still got the P0299 code but cleared it and it hasn't come back on, wondering if it was just while the Power Module was adapting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Clay barred and installed DeAutoKey led turn signals today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just put a brand new, 24V VR6 Clutch on it. After the Ex-wife did this to it.




































The extreme heat made the pressure plate colapse and my clutch pedal sunk to the floor. But now he is much better.

Also got on of these, really like in and fits great.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Just put a brand new, 24V VR6 Clutch on it. After the Ex-wife did this to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a manual transmission VR6 CC?


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

G60ING said:


> You have a manual transmission VR6 CC?


No, I have a 2.0t 6MT. That is the car everyone wants but it doesn't exist, we can only wish.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

This was yesterday. Been dealing with a noise after getting run off the road and smacking a curb with the right front wheel. They put a new tire on a week ago and did an alignment, but something was still messed up. Turned out the bearing got jacked up in the incident. So what did I do on halloween? Replaced a bearing lol As you can see it was kind of a mess. The car only has 51K on it. Thank you Cleveland, Ohio winters...the rotor was literally fused to the hub/bearing assembly. :facepalm: Fortunately everything else came off nice and easy without incident. :thumbup: (sorry for the crappy photos, my s7 edge is having issues)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Just put a brand new, 24V VR6 Clutch on it. After the Ex-wife did this to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a manual transmission VR6 CC?


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

A celebratory wash and some snaps. My boy is back in action!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Just put a brand new, 24V VR6 Clutch on it. After the Ex-wife did this to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a manual transmission VR6 CC?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> ... After the Ex-wife did this to it ..


hey man .. that's one mean x to take it out on the clutch, eh! .. jk .. enjoy the ride .. dont let the x drive it again .. good luck!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Replaced the in-tank Low Pressure Fuel Pump.....that was fun. Had hot start issues and intermittent DTC P0087.


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Installed steering wheel with dsg shift paddles










Washed and took photo in autumn scenario


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. that's one mean x to take it out on the clutch, eh! .. jk .. enjoy the ride .. dont let the x drive it again .. good luck!


Jaja, she isn't mean. Just can't drive, but like you said "Never Again"


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> Replaced the in-tank Low Pressure Fuel Pump.....that was fun. Had hot start issues and intermittent DTC P0087.


That sounds terrible. How many hours?


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> That sounds terrible. How many hours?


I did my B6 Passat which is very similar to the CC and it was a 30 min job at worst. I now own a 13CC and it looks the same.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just found a huge coolant leak. Water pump replaced at 79k, currently at 91k. Any ideas on where to start looking??

https://vimeo.com/190131473


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Just found a huge coolant leak. Water pump replaced at 79k, currently at 91k. Any ideas on where to start looking?? ..


hey man .. that sux, eh! .. if you remove the splash shield, you'll get a better idea of where its coming from - there's a secondary water pump at the bottom of the engine block in front of the oil pan - you'll need to take a look-see at all of your coolant plumbing for leaks ... when you last replaced the pump did they use the newer version with a metal impeller? .. if you lift the front wheels up some six inches, and it starts pouring out more, then it could be the water pump seal area (prone to contamination from intake manifold seapage - this is mostly due to carbon buildup at intake ports which will require a proper carbon cleaning, if not done already) .. good luck!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Carbon cleaning done at 84k. Currently have no way to lift the car, been squeezing under it. Being a size 28 has its advantages. Will check secondary pump if I can locate it. From what I can tell the gasket on the replacement pump has failed. Trying to pull the pump without taking the manifold off, which is how I reloaded it the first time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

cj8 said:


> Carbon cleaning done at 84k. Currently have no way to lift the car ... gasket on the replacement pump has failed. Trying to pull the pump without taking the manifold off ..


hey .. what method of carbon cleaning? .. nail up some two foot long 2x6's for a crude ramp and you can drive front wheels up - if the top of the seal has a leak, it will pour out when lifted! .. since you replaced pump without removing manifold, perhaps something didnt fit well or didnt get cleaned properly to make a good seal! ... good luck!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Update: it was the water pump that failed again. Housing cracked and the gasket swelled up. Not sure how that happens in a matter of 12,000mi but I see the cracks. 











EDIT: the pump I previously installed was revision DD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Small delivery today...

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Update: it was the water pump that failed again. Housing cracked and the gasket swelled up. Not sure how that happens in a matter of 12,000mi but I see the cracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that black stuff along the edge?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> What is that black stuff along the edge?


The stuff bulging out is the gasket that seals to the block. As far as the sludge looking stuff I'm not sure, probably part coolant part sand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Added dual tips today ☺ 










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

HeyRobi said:


> Added dual tips today ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get those wheels? And what size are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Small delivery today...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk












That was fun.... No more whistle.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

raleigharner said:


> Where'd you get those wheels? And what size are they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OemWheels+ They are Audi S7 replicas. 18"









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

HeyRobi said:


> OemWheels+ They are Audi S7 replicas. 18"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what the offset is? And how wide they are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

raleigharner said:


> Do you know what the offset is? And how wide they are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Tonight I installed the 034Motorsports subframe locking collar kit on my 2010 VR6 4Motion.

This went completely by the book. Great instructions and no snags along the way. All the bolts and collars installed beautifully. When all was buttoned up the steering wheel was perfectly centered and the car goes down the road straight and true.

Best of all, no more creaks, pops, or snaps when launching while turning right from a stop sign or going straight. Also, no more single pop when turning the steering wheel lock to lock while standing still. 

I'd recommend this kit to anyone with a compatible car. New bolts are included that thread easy, the collars are machined from stainless, not bronze, brass or aluminum and it's cheaper than the comparable Tyrolsport kit. Bonus for me was finding this kit on eBay for $152 shipped. That was a score.

Link to kit:

https://store.034motorsport.com/034...etta-gti-gli-r32-passat-8j-8p-audi-a3-tt.html


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

Today:

Changed the Oil and Filter

Cleaned up underneath the engine from dirt that has splashed everywhere

Installed GFBs DV+

Coded both my windows to roll up and down with key fob and my mirrors to fold in when locked and out when key is put into the ignition

Great day for the CC!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CedarburgTDI said:


> I'd recommend this kit to anyone with a compatible car. New bolts are included that thread easy, the collars are machined from stainless, not bronze, brass or aluminum and it's cheaper than the comparable Tyrolsport kit. Bonus for me was finding this kit on eBay for $152 shipped. That was a score.


ECS Tuning just released their own kit too, only $100 SHIPPED:
https://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volkswagen_ECS_Subframe_Locking_Kit_21921/ES3177665/


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

HeyRobi said:


> Added dual tips today ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet. Tell us more about them lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> ECS Tuning just released their own kit too, only $100 SHIPPED:
> https://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volkswagen_ECS_Subframe_Locking_Kit_21921/ES3177665/




HOLY CATS!!!

I didn't know they had their own kit. Oh well. Win some lose some. I'm just glad I've got mine fixed.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Catch can installation and swapped intake filter.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

where are you guys finding / buying the nicer looking seats button covers? do they come from a specific car and swap over or are you finding a specific aftermarket part for the CC seats?

thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

Vinnycenzo said:


> That's sweet. Tell us more about them lol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2

I actually like that look a lot on the car...

Does anyone know what this doest for Back Pressure on a 2.0T? Better for performance or does it hurt performance


----------



## B00NE (Jul 6, 2016)

Knocked out the DSG service today on my 2.0 TSI. I did the fill from the bottom using the kit from DAP. Once I was just about finished, I ran across a video where someone did the fill from the top on a GTI instead of the bottom. Any advantage of filling from the bottom versus the top?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking for an oil leak that could have caused premature water pump failure after 12k. definitely a leak but I can't seem to find a source. Car is stuck until Wednesday when the new pump arrives. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

HeyRobi said:


> Added dual tips today ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look good but why is your VW badge upside down?


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Vinnycenzo said:


> That's sweet. Tell us more about them lol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.. It's really just an appearance mod.. It's stock diffuser, cut out. I got the tips from Advance Auto I can get the part # if interested.. It's stock exhaust so since its only single out we just tapped into that an ran it over to the right. The resonator was deleted on left. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> where are you guys finding / buying the nicer looking seats button covers? do they come from a specific car and swap over or are you finding a specific aftermarket part for the CC seats?
> 
> thanks. :thumbup:


Ebay!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

robjettauk said:


> Look good but why is your VW badge upside down?


My car is an R-Lux edition. Badges have to be flipped to bring attention to the awesomeness 😉. It's also known as the twin peaks edition very rare, lol. Maybe the only one in existence. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Ebay!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was only able to find china crap. i've had such bad luck with chinese made junk, poor fitment and all around garbage quality. did you get yours from a china supplier or did you find a halfway decent manufacturer?

thanks. :beer:


----------



## OnlyGermanCars (Nov 6, 2016)

Went on Amazon and bought a 5 litre jug of Liqui Moly and a Mann filter. I bought a pair of Rhino Ramps which worked perfectly. No sliding. All set for Zen car maintenance. To my surprise as I creep under my 2013 CC, 2.0, I see a hex drain bolt, totally surprised. Glad I had a set of metric Allen keys to remove it. Plan on replacing it with a conventional drain bolt next 10K or 1 yr. 
Another surprise was that the engine took all five liters of the Liqui Moly. I initially filled it with 4.5 litres which I thought was capacity. Checked car 15 mins later on level ground and dipstick showed that I needed another half litre to show full. Anyone else have this capacity experience? 
Initially thought 5 litres was an overfill.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OnlyGermanCars said:


> Went on Amazon and bought a 5 litre jug of Liqui Moly and a Mann filter. I bought a pair of Rhino Ramps which worked perfectly. No sliding. All set for Zen car maintenance. To my surprise as I creep under my 2013 CC, 2.0, I see a hex drain bolt, totally surprised. Glad I had a set of metric Allen keys to remove it. Plan on replacing it with a conventional drain bolt next 10K or 1 yr.
> Another surprise was that the engine took all five liters of the Liqui Moly. I initially filled it with 4.5 litres which I thought was capacity. Checked car 15 mins later on level ground and dipstick showed that I needed another half litre to show full. Anyone else have this capacity experience?
> Initially thought 5 litres was an overfill.


I have been using Liqui Moly for years and I usually do 4.75L per oil change. That gets me little below max level mark on the dipstick.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

OnlyGermanCars said:


> Went on Amazon and bought a 5 litre jug of Liqui Moly and a Mann filter. I bought a pair of Rhino Ramps which worked perfectly. No sliding. All set for Zen car maintenance. To my surprise as I creep under my 2013 CC, 2.0, I see a hex drain bolt, totally surprised. Glad I had a set of metric Allen keys to remove it. Plan on replacing it with a conventional drain bolt next 10K or 1 yr.
> Another surprise was that the engine took all five liters of the Liqui Moly. I initially filled it with 4.5 litres which I thought was capacity. Checked car 15 mins later on level ground and dipstick showed that I needed another half litre to show full. Anyone else have this capacity experience?
> Initially thought 5 litres was an overfill.


I purchase all my Mann filters from ECS tuning they have a special for 5 and I also replace the copper washer when I do a change.
I usually end up using 5.5 litres to get it to the max level. But on some occasion just 5 litres does it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PastaS4uce (Feb 19, 2016)

*For Stero1d*










have the same cars here in calgary alberta
they both get daily driven (father and son)


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Installed one on these.










I had one on my B6 Passat and loved it. When I sold the car I told myself that I wasn't putting one on my 13 CC but after two months I'm missing it. It is subtle but is there to remind me that I do have a turbo.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

B00NE said:


> Knocked out the DSG service today on my 2.0 TSI. I did the fill from the bottom using the kit from DAP. Once I was just about finished, I ran across a video where someone did the fill from the top on a GTI instead of the bottom. Any advantage of filling from the bottom versus the top?


Top fill is less messy than the bottom. Also, bottom fill will leave some oil in the hose and will drip some while you remove the connection and put the plug back. Top fill is better, imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

unctucker said:


> I purchase all my Mann filters from ECS tuning they have a special for 5 and I also replace the copper washer when I do a change.
> I usually end up using 5.5 litres to get it to the max level. But on some occasion just 5 litres does it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


5.5 liters is too much . Look at your manual for exact amount. IIRC, its between 4.6-4.7.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

I did an oil change the other day. Used probably 4.8l of oil and checked it when I did the oil change and a day later and its hovering right about the middle of the range on the dipstick


He might be correct on the 5 to 5.5 liters 

I was very meticulous and let the oil drain for a good amount of time


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

van33 said:


> 5.5 liters is too much . Look at your manual for exact amount. IIRC, its between 4.6-4.7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5.2 litres to be exact. And that's to the line on level ground after the engine is back to temperature. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

high on psi said:


> I did an oil change the other day. Used probably 4.8l of oil and checked it when I did the oil change and a day later and its hovering right about the middle of the range on the dipstick
> 
> 
> He might be correct on the 5 to 5.5 liters
> ...


LoL.. 
I'm not trying to be right or wrong, I just posted my results.
Thank you for your input. Helps to know what others are seeing.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CedarburgTDI said:


> HOLY CATS!!!
> 
> I didn't know they had their own kit. Oh well. Win some lose some. I'm just glad I've got mine fixed.


Yeah, they just introduced it last week (literally)

Just was pointing out that there's (yet) another company FINALLY making a subframe collar kit. Not sure why it took so long though, lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, they just introduced it last week (literally)
> 
> Just was pointing out that there's (yet) another company FINALLY making a subframe collar kit. Not sure why it took so long though, lol


Dan you think its a decent kit? Love the price hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Looking for an oil leak that could have caused premature water pump failure after 12k. definitely a leak but I can't seem to find a source. Car is stuck until Wednesday when the new pump arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would start by having the PCV checked for a leak or diaphragm failure. These are known to fail on our cars. I'm on my 3rd one (2010 w/ 96K). My car would have little oil seepage around the valve itself, around the coil packs and around the valve cover in different areas. It would also intermittently throw misfire and idle too high (vacuum leak) codes. I'm on the latest revision as of a few thousand miles ago and so far it's holding up fine. I have an APR tune but this part seems to fail on stock cars too. 

Not saying this is the cause of your leak, but it's a good place to start since the PCV on these engines are common failures. Good luck!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

rroman said:


> I would start by having the PCV checked for a leak or diaphragm failure. These are known to fail on our cars. I'm on my 3rd one (2010 w/ 96K). My car would have little oil seepage around the valve itself, around the coil packs and around the valve cover in different areas. It would also intermittently throw misfire and idle too high (vacuum leak) codes. I'm on the latest revision as of a few thousand miles ago and so far it's holding up fine. I have an APR tune but this part seems to fail on stock cars too.
> 
> Not saying this is the cause of your leak, but it's a good place to start since the PCV on these engines are common failures. Good luck!


Hadn't thought of the PCV since I had it done not long after I got the car. I'll check there too. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Replaced the spark plugs and coil packs with the R8 set over the weekend.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Dan you think its a decent kit? Love the price hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I noticed that the ECS kit has aluminum collars vs. the stainless steel ones that the 034 kit has. The Tyrolsport kit has bronze or brass.

I suppose the harder the collars the better. The tyrolsport collars can get buggered up pretty easily during install. The SS ones from 034 went on no problem and all the bolts threaded in with ease. 

That said, had I realized there was a $99 kit on ECS that does the same thing, I would have bought it instead of the $152 034 kit I found on eBay.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

CedarburgTDI said:


> I noticed that the ECS kit has aluminum collars vs. the stainless steel ones that the 034 kit has. The Tyrolsport kit has bronze or brass.
> 
> I suppose the harder the collars the better. The tyrolsport collars can get buggered up pretty easily during install. The SS ones from 034 went on no problem and all the bolts threaded in with ease.
> 
> That said, had I realized there was a $99 kit on ECS that does the same thing, I would have bought it instead of the $152 034 kit I found on eBay.


I too have installed the subframe collar. However, the ones that I bought were made by Torque Solution (great customer service company). They're stainless steel with a pair of killer ARP bolts. I'm not knocking on ECS tuning, but their set looks inferior to the ones that I got, or even the Tyrol Sport one. Also, the ECS set is made of aluminum and not stainless steel, which is a softer metal. I'd choose stainless steel all day!

My point is, you made a great choice. Don't regret your decision. Enjoy the better handling and 0 clunk. I know I do! Not sure why I waited this long to install the set :screwy:


----------



## OnlyGermanCars (Nov 6, 2016)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Installed one on these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

van33 said:


> I too have installed the subframe collar. However, the ones that I bought were made by Torque Solution (great customer service company). They're stainless steel with a pair of killer ARP bolts. I'm not knocking on ECS tuning, but their set looks inferior to the ones that I got, or even the Tyrol Sport one. Also, the ECS set is made of aluminum and not stainless steel, which is a softer metal. I'd choose stainless steel all day!
> 
> My point is, you made a great choice. Don't regret your decision. Enjoy the better handling and 0 clunk. I know I do! Not sure why I waited this long to install the set :screwy:


I'm not finding this on there website. 
Can you provide a link?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

van33 said:


> Also, the ECS set is made of aluminum and not stainless steel, which is a softer metal. I'd choose stainless steel all day!


I think I'd take the aluminium, myself. I have the Tyrolsport set myself, but galvanic corrosion does cross my mind. There would be no voltage difference between the aluminium bushings and the aluminium subframe, while there is a voltage difference between the brass (or stainless steel) bushings and the aluminium subframe.

It's not that big of a deal, but I do use a sacrificial layer of antiseize with the hope of staving off pitting.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

unctucker said:


> I'm not finding this on there website.
> Can you provide a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



That same Torque Solution kit is on eBay for like $170

Search: Torque Solution VW Subframe


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Dan you think its a decent kit? Love the price hehe


Didn't really look at it a ton/investigate, but in my opinion any subframe collar kit is going to be better than not having one at all. For only $100, it's the cheapest one I believe.
The differences in metals each have their own properties/traits/prices....some people care, some don't; it's preference


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

OnlyGermanCars said:


> What is that?



It is a Diverter Valve and by the look of it is designed to vent some of the pressure out resulting in the typical turbo noises


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

cj8 said:


> Looking for an oil leak that could have caused premature water pump failure after 12k. definitely a leak but I can't seem to find a source. Car is stuck until Wednesday when the new pump arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like your oil cap might be causing it? Id get a new seal and cap and clean and replace those. monitor it after driving a few k miles. i have a similar leak but not as severe as yours it looks like, and my water pump went as well.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

The1Bill said:


> I think I'd take the aluminium, myself. I have the Tyrolsport set myself, but galvanic corrosion does cross my mind. There would be no voltage difference between the aluminium bushings and the aluminium subframe, while there is a voltage difference between the brass (or stainless steel) bushings and the aluminium subframe.
> 
> It's not that big of a deal, but I do use a sacrificial layer of antiseize with the hope of staving off pitting.


Our initial deadset prototypes were made out of Aluminum, but we could not get them to last long at the track. The thinness of the Aluminum in that limited amount of space would eventually fail and allow the tolerances to open up. That's why we went with Bronze instead. We have not had any issues with galvanic corrosion. :thumbup:


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

TyrolSport said:


> Our initial deadset prototypes were made out of Aluminum, but we could not get them to last long at the track. The thinness of the Aluminum in that limited amount of space would eventually fail and allow the tolerances to open up. That's why we went with Bronze instead. We have not had any issues with galvanic corrosion. :thumbup:


That does make sense. There's a gap around the bolts, but it isn't an enormous gap. There isn't a ton of material between the bolts and the subframe, and it is probably asking too much of aluminium to take up the space. I wonder if the gap around the bolts in the subframe would open up over time, given the chance.

Bronze is the best [metallic] material for this. Out of a abundance of caution, I did slather some sacrificial zinc-based anti-seize in there there during the install.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone have an idea on how to extend maf sensor wires? Two have a braid to them and I'm not sure if that is necessary.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

OnlyGermanCars said:


> What is that?


The Diverter Valve usually recirculates the boost back to the air box. This spacer sits between the valve and its stock position and allows for some of the boos t to vent to the atmosphere (hence blow off). This is not a performance upgrade but just for the Blow off Valve sound.


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> The Diverter Valve usually recirculates the boost back to the air box. This spacer sits between the valve and its stock position and allows for some of the boos t to vent to the atmosphere (hence blow off). This is not a performance upgrade but just for the Blow off Valve sound.


Does that cause any MAF type error codes? I thought that was an issue with BOVs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

shortyjacobs said:


> Does that cause any MAF type error codes? I thought that was an issue with BOVs.


It does not, this little spacer only allows some of the boost to vent. This prevents the car from throwing any codes. I've had it on my 2.0 FSI and now on my TSI without any issues.


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> It does not, this little spacer only allows some of the boost to vent. This prevents the car from throwing any codes. I've had it on my 2.0 FSI and now on my TSI without any issues.


Nifty. Who makes it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took her out for a date 


Follow me on Imstagram: @stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Didn't really look at it a ton/investigate, but in my opinion any subframe collar kit is going to be better than not having one at all. For only $100, it's the cheapest one I believe.
> The differences in metals each have their own properties/traits/prices....some people care, some don't; it's preference


Dan is the man 


Which kit would u put on ur car if money were not a problem?


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

AndyGC said:


> Anyone have an idea on how to extend maf sensor wires? Two have a braid to them and I'm not sure if that is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)Ideally you get the wires from another car's harness so you can have the same color and only need 1 splice per wire. 

Otherwise there are two options

2) get the repair wires that are roughly 18" long and use these to extend the harness. If this isn't long enough see #2

3) cut the wires and extend

Ideally with all three options cut at staggered locations so the spliced harness doesn't bulge in one spot and extend with butt splices and weather proof heat shrink. Ideally you solder the butt splices.

Don't worry about braids but it's easy with a drill and vise.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my water pump replaced today! No leaks and everything is running well. 

Engine code popped up on my way to work. Had it checked and received P2181. "Engine temperature is out of range either too hot or cold."

Questioning whether the new pump has a thermostat installed?? 

I know I ran my old W124 Mercedes without a thermostat for a week or so to no ill effect. Obviously it's not advisable, but can anyone shed some light on this situation?? The temperature gauge stayed dead on 190F, but took about 15 minutes to get there, which seemed like quite a bit of time to me. I know it's more like "190" even when it's accurate, but surely it would veer to the right for actual overheating, even in the absence of a thermostat??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> Dan is the man  .... Which kit would u put on ur car if money were not a problem? ..


hey bro .. he sure is, eh! .. go with a tubular subframe ( e.g. http://www.fmfabrication.ca/subframes ) and proper bushings/collars/arp bolts .. check out Juggernauts awesome 600hp build >>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=98876097 .. good luck!


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

G60ING said:


> 1)Ideally you get the wires from another car's harness so you can have the same color and only need 1 splice per wire.
> 
> Otherwise there are two options
> 
> ...


Thank you, great info. Any idea what gauge they could possibly be?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't those look Purdy.....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

mijofi4 said:


> Don't those look Purdy.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Yes it does... more info please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

hudeck said:


> Yes it does... more info please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ecs tuning 2 piece rotors. 










Pic of the rears. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

mijofi4 said:


> Ecs tuning 2 piece rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to do something special with the electronic parking break to switch out the rear rotors and if so what was the process like



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

high on psi said:


> Did you have to do something special with the electronic parking break to switch out the rear rotors and if so what was the process like
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shop that has been doing the heavy lifting had a device that talked to the cc. Full retraction of the ele parking break then it was a simple swap of the pads. Went pretty quick once the caliper harness was unbolted. Once back on, device set the break back and that was it. Think it was a snap on solus handheld that was used. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mijofi4 said:


> Don't those look Purdy.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


They do but I'm more curious about the performance. Did you also upgrade your brake lines and flush with performance grade brake fluid?


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> They do but I'm more curious about the performance. Did you also upgrade your brake lines and flush with performance grade brake fluid?


I am once the stainless lines come in. Drive home was 35 miles and I just puttered along taking it easy till they break in.... No pun intended. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mijofi4 said:


> I am once the stainless lines come in. Drive home was 35 miles and I just puttered along taking it easy till they break in.... No pun intended.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


So no proper bed in on the pads? 

Also I hope those rotor hats are safety wired


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> So no proper bed in on the pads?
> 
> Also I hope those rotor hats are safety wired



every time i have changed rotors and pads i treat them as if they haven't been. really more so for the pads then the rotors...

and umm, well no. learn sumtin every day. and this is precisely why i joined up this forum, make myself look like an a$$. but i hadn't yet come across anything about wiring up rotors, so i just love showing my ignorance.. :banghead:

i did however, prior to installing them, go over each bolt on the hats and attempt to crank them down further.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> every time i have changed rotors and pads i treat them as if they haven't been. really more so for the pads then the rotors...
> 
> and umm, well no. learn sumtin every day. and this is precisely why i joined up this forum, make myself look like an a$$. but i hadn't yet come across anything about wiring up rotors, so i just love showing my ignorance.. :banghead:
> 
> i did however, prior to installing them, go over each bolt on the hats and attempt to crank them down further.


How would I do these...










Backside perhaps..

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> That does make sense. There's a gap around the bolts, but it isn't an enormous gap. There isn't a ton of material between the bolts and the subframe, and it is probably asking too much of aluminium to take up the space. I wonder if the gap around the bolts in the subframe would open up over time, given the chance.
> 
> Bronze is the best [metallic] material for this. Out of a abundance of caution, I did slather some sacrificial zinc-based anti-seize in there there during the install.


The harder the metal the better, since its for a shifty sub frame, lol. Helps that the bolts for the back area are ARP's, which have higher tensile strength, compared to stretch bolts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Dan is the man
> 
> 
> Which kit would u put on ur car if money were not a problem?


I have the TyrolSport kit and am happy with it.

I'd go with that or the 034 Motorsport kit


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mijofi4 said:


> every time i have changed rotors and pads i treat them as if they haven't been. really more so for the pads then the rotors...
> 
> and umm, well no. learn sumtin every day. and this is precisely why i joined up this forum, make myself look like an a$$. but i hadn't yet come across anything about wiring up rotors, so i just love showing my ignorance.. :banghead:
> 
> i did however, prior to installing them, go over each bolt on the hats and attempt to crank them down further.


Not sure how you would do that set since the bolts are on the front side instead of the backside... Obviously a poor design choice.

I wouldn't trust a two piece rotor that I couldn't safety wire though. Generally it would be done from the backside


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

van33 said:


> The harder the metal the better, since its for a shifty sub frame, lol. Helps that the bolts for the back area are ARP's, which have higher tensile strength, compared to stretch bolts.


That isn't the correct thinking in this instance. Aluminum is brittle, and in the situation where it is taking up a gap in the frame holes, I wouldn't trust it to not crack under heavy loads.



snobrdrdan said:


> I have the TyrolSport kit and am happy with it.
> 
> I'd go with that or the 034 Motorsport kit


Have the tyrolsport kit myself. They took the time to work with ARP to have a set of bolts made, along with spending a ton of time testing on the track and street.
Additionally 034 has a history of not being able to measure correctly.  Hell even their hoodies don't have the same sleeve lengths :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally tinted mirror turn signals so it flows with headlights n bumper turns and I love it! 










Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Bought R-Line front bumper


----------



## shawnahmadi (May 12, 2015)

new to the cc scene but just bagged my cc


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

shawnahmadi said:


> new to the cc scene but just bagged my cc


hey baradar chetori - who's the kitty .. welcome to the vortex and to the cc world ... thats a very nice ride, dude - what are your wheel/suspension specs? .. where in ontario are you from? i used to live in TO - arent you supposed to have front plates there? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Winter mode turned on: oil change + winter wheels.


































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Robotninja636 said:


> Winter mode turned on: oil change + winter wheels.


hey man .. looking good for that Ontario snirt, eh .. been kinda mild up there for this time of the year! .. where abouts are you? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!

kbad on tapytalky!


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Hit 100k on the odometer today and got my oil and air filter, changed. Also balanced/rotated the tires. Received the usual "light tire cupping" diagnosis on all 4 tires (nice to know I'm still on pace to average a new set of tires every year since ownership) so it looks like I'll be getting a new set somewhere around Feb,Mar or sooner. Purchased the current set this time last year

Notes on my slip said... along with the tire cupping, that all 4 wheels are bent. Funny as I haven't heard that in my previous maintenance visits so I'll contact the dealership to see what that's about. Crazy how I went from no mention of this previously to all 4 being bent now when I haven't driven in any manner outside of my normal commute. Oh well.

Oh... and i washed her. She was dirty...


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Installed boost gauge using a DIY found on here. I used a coat hanger to penetrate the firewall and maneuvered it through without removing the footwell panel. However, the lights dont work. Ive spliced into the appropriate light switch/dimmer wires and got nothing. Can anyone clarify which color wires i was supposed to tap into?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

ace005 said:


> Installed boost gauge ... the lights dont work. Ive spliced into the appropriate light switch/dimmer wires and got nothing. Can anyone clarify which color wires i was supposed to tap into?


hey man .. I have a CIM gauge and their wiring instructions were generic .. make sure your splices/taps are good/solid .. also, make sure to use appropriate taps at fuse box or VW can void warranty if it causes a fire behind the dash .. below is how I wired mine up .. good luck!

Gauge * * * * * * * * * * * * * wired on my 2010 CC with DRL and auto

Red -------> 12V ignition --------------> Fuse box 10A fuse

Green -----> Batt + --------------------> *Black/Yellow

Black ------> Ground -------------------> *Brown

White -----> Dimmer ------------------> *Grey



kbad on tapytalky!


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

*Stage 2 done*

Downpipe + full exhaust + remap

Run 3 - stock + Downpipe + full exhaust MG Motorsport + bad diverter valve
Run 2 - stock + Downpipe + full exhaust MG Motorsport + replaced diverter valve for new one
Run 1 - Remap (R-performane) + Downpipe + full exhaust MG Motorsport + replaced diverter valve for new one

2.0 tsi CAWB stock - 200KM/280nm
Stage 2 - 274,5 KM/417nm


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gave it a long awaited wash. Man! I love the CC.


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Installed K-Sport Controls on it and some IND's I had laying around. 

Just bought the car recently, off to a slow start. 



















Still researching good stuff to throw at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

ace005 said:


> Installed boost gauge using a DIY found on here. I used a coat hanger to penetrate the firewall and maneuvered it through without removing the footwell panel. However, the lights dont work. Ive spliced into the appropriate light switch/dimmer wires and got nothing. Can anyone clarify which color wires i was supposed to tap into?


I wired my boost gauge directly into the head light switch and followed these directions. Seems like the colors maybe weren't 100% correct but the pin#'s were

12V Constant: Omori Green to VW Red/White @ Pin 8
12V Switched: Omori Red to VW Black/Purple @ Pin 4
Dimmer: Omori White to VW Grey @ Pin 10
Ground: Omori Black to VW Brown @ Pin 6


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Oil and filter change, I do it every six months or 5,000 miles. Mobil-1 0W40 and the factory filter. Easy to do.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Had my new Black Alzor 628 18x8 et35 installed on my all season Hankook ventus noble 1s2's. 
Could not pass up on this set for $349.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

almost finished the airlift system and test fit rear wheels











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

operamatt said:


> almost finished the airlift system and test fit rear wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


custom or bolt on flares?


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Adjusted the coilovers a bit so it wasn't all f'd up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

How are you liking the ksports?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

AndyGC said:


> How are you liking the ksports?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I like them so far. Once I got everything somewhat dialed in they are pretty comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah I've had them for about 15k now. They're darn good. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Did an oil change. So nice to have the filter on top of the engine for a change.


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Got new windshield wipers today! Lol. Got a cel also reading p2015. Looks like I'll be making an appointment at the dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Will VW warranty this? I've heard some things about how they will do the fix but only to a certain type of motor. Is the warranty still in effect for this code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

touareg32 said:


> Will VW warranty this? I've heard some things about how they will do the fix but only to a certain type of motor. Is the warranty still in effect for this code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is.
Get the carbon cleaning done at a discount when the replace the intake if not done before.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnahmadi (May 12, 2015)

kbad said:


> hey baradar chetori - who's the kitty .. welcome to the vortex and to the cc world ... thats a very nice ride, dude - what are your wheel/suspension specs? .. where in ontario are you from? i used to live in TO - arent you supposed to have front plates there? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!



haha thank you for the welcome bro! i was hoping no one would notice my cat lol! 

running the oem 17" wheels right now but airlift slam series fronts and double bellows rears w/ air lift shocks. on v2 management 

im actually from vancouver! im using a show and go retractable plate  its the best for meets and pictures


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

*PADS*

changed my front pads last night- they were actually in good shape for 98k. I had changed the rear @75k they were very low.

FYI you just need a T45 Torx to change front pads.

Getting a set of tires delivered today will change them this weekend


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered BFI Stage 1 Engine & Trany Mounts thru NGP! 

Posted a few Items for sale:


1.http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8323338-FS-Premium-Color-Cluster

2.http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8322442-Feeler-Mk1-RLine-Tails-with-LEDs


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

*dual valance*

where did you get it from?


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Installed some "R8 Coils" today. Happy Thanksgiving. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Spent some quality time with the polisher. Sealant/wax tomorrow










Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally installed the spulen short shift kit now the car feels like its my 1st time driving stick shift. Can't seem to catch 1st gear with out the car shutting off 😪😪😪

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> Installed some "R8 Coils" today. Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So plugs are you going to be running 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

VirgoPHD said:


> So plugs are you going to be running
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Running NGK plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

raleigharner said:


> Running NGK plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry i ment to say witch plugs....lol 
Are you staying stock

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Vapco said:


> Adjusted the coilovers a bit so it wasn't all f'd up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> Sorry i ment to say witch plugs....lol
> Are you staying stock
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Damn i'm I can't type for crap this evening....lol
Happy Turkey Day

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Spent some quality time with the polisher. Sealant/wax tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...












4 pads, 18 towels, glazed, 2 coats wax. Eish....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> Finally installed the spulen short shift kit now the car feels like its my 1st time driving stick shift. Can't seem to catch 1st gear with out the car shutting off 😪😪😪
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Ok everything is working properly now I followed Deiselgeek's instructions 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Trytochaseme said:


> custom or bolt on flares?


custom fab front bumper, hood, doors, fenders, quarters and rear bumper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stage 1 BFI mounts arrived  


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Stage 1 BFI mounts arrived
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


You gonna frankenturbo with all those accessories or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> You gonna frankenturbo with all those accessories or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id never do FT. Im k04 already but itsnt enough anymore


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> You gonna frankenturbo with all those accessories or something?


Nah...with those mounts, he's just gonna be doing this when he's sitting at a stop light with the A/C running: :laugh:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nah...with those mounts, he's just gonna be doing this when he's sitting at a stop light with the A/C running: :laugh:


Dude that is hilariouuuuuuuus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nah...with those mounts, he's just gonna be doing this when he's sitting at a stop light with the A/C running:


WoW! I needed this  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nah...with those mounts, he's just gonna be doing this when he's sitting at a stop light with the A/C running: :laugh:


Audibly lol'd at my desk at work.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

golfIVever said:


> Audibly lol'd at my desk at work.


Atleast I became Instafamous lol










Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## KhalidB (Oct 1, 2016)

*Front lip for the 2013+ vw cc*

Hey guys, anyone knows where I can get a front lip for my 2013 vw cc?!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KhalidB said:


> Hey guys, anyone knows where I can get a front lip for my 2013 vw cc?!


Has to be custom made


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I might be interested as well if you figure this out....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great deal on these Pilot Sport A/S 3 on TireRack. Plus $70 rebate. Picking mine up today.. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

Cerebro said:


> This was by far the biggest PITA to install... but when you look into the car right before getting in and see it you are so glad you when through this ridiculous install. took me about 3 hours cumulativley going in and out of the garage for things like breakfast, getting water, looking for a stubby screwdriver and satisfying my wife. totally worth the $50 i paid for it and the fear that you are potentially going to ruin something in your center console.
> 
> 
> [/URL
> [URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/i_rivera90/media/photo2_zpsbc54703c.jpg.html]


where you get those stickers for blanks?


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Speaking of chrome... I painted outer chrome of my grill to color of my car. I like the result. I want to wait and see how the paint holds up.
> 
> 
> 
> If everything goes well i might to do all trims


what you use to hold your Eruo plate on?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Moar stuff for CC


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorted out a replacement bumper and a new cleaner front splitter from Artwork Body Shop! A bit conservative with what I'm used to but works solidly with the Rline side skirts and rear bits. Also simpler to deal with and good quality.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stopped at the dealership to buy an Oil Pan drain plug for it and in the process saw this



























It is a 2017 R with some hot wheels, stock 19s. Does anyone know the name? I want some!!!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

They're called Pretoria and I've been drooling over them for about a year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Installed e60 shift knob


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

ace005 said:


> Installed e60 shift knob


Looks good. How's the fitment and where did you source it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

315cc said:


> Looks good. How's the fitment and where did you source it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Found it on a forum, $20 shipped.

Fitment was tricky. The hacksaw in the passenger footwell can attest to that.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

ace005 said:


> Installed e60 shift knob


Feelin it! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

installed deautokey interior and license plate LEDs. 
Also, I cracked driver's side mirror trying to pry it off for puddle light install :facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed Q3 RS Knob

What a pain in the butttey! Turning leveler 90* is very tedious and dangerous job!

Im very happy with the outcome so much better than OEM with side button and PITA BFI one!

















https://vimeo.com/194289034


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Installed Q3 RS Knob
> 
> What a pain in the butttey! Turning leveler 90* is very tedious and dangerous job!
> 
> ...


I've been eyeballing these for my 2013. How long did it take you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Timing chain tensioner swapped out for newest rev (whew, what a job, thanks for the tool Lucian1988). Swapped out some flickering deautokey LEDs for warranteed replacements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

faroodi said:


> I've been eyeballing these for my 2013. How long did it take you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 13 you dont need to do much just remove old and put new in. 08-11 came with side button so i had to mess around w it for a while 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Added a new stablemate.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

How long did it take you and what is your level of mechanical experience/ability? I'm debating if I want to attempt myself or pay a shop. Went to a new Indy shop that just opened, has a VW master mechanic running it and he said the job is about 9 hours.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Installed Q3 RS Knob
> 
> What a pain in the butttey! Turning leveler 90* is very tedious and dangerous job!
> 
> ...



Very nice . How's the fitment? Does it wiggle a bit when you twist the knob left and right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Very nice . How's the fitment? Does it wiggle a bit when you twist the knob left and right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It fits and feels amazing! Doesn't wiggle at all... All Audi/Vw Knobs are interchangeable ))


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> It fits and feels amazing! Doesn't wiggle at all... All Audi/Vw Knobs are interchangeable ))


Link to where you got it? Thanks :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Link to where you got it? Thanks :beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EBay. Check out thread i created 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Got the carpeted CC mats. I still don't understand why the CC doesn't have monster mats like all the other cars (no logo, different design).


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pulled out my sagging headliner, cleaned it up and dropped it off at the upholstery shop. Will be going with a black headliner fabric. Hope it matches well with the gray pillars and black interior. 

Still a little annoyed about the headliner sagging only after 4 years and the car being garaged kept :banghead:.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

van33 said:


> Pulled out my sagging headliner, cleaned it up and dropped it off at the upholstery shop. Will be going with a black headliner fabric. Hope it matches well with the gray pillars and black interior.
> 
> Still a little annoyed about the headliner sagging only after 4 years and the car being garaged kept :banghead:.
> 
> ...


How did you get it out?? I thought it had to come through the windshield. Mine is starting to pull/roll at some of the edges and I'm interested in getting it done in black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

van33 said:


> Pulled out my sagging headliner, cleaned it up and dropped it off at the upholstery shop. Will be going with a black headliner fabric. ..


hey man .. there you go .. how was the removal? whats the total damage to re-cover? .. should be like fifity bux more if you go with microfiber .. now you can enjoy the ride more, eh .. good luck!


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

315cc said:


> How long did it take you and what is your level of mechanical experience/ability? I'm debating if I want to attempt myself or pay a shop. Went to a new Indy shop that just opened, has a VW master mechanic running it and he said the job is about 9 hours.


Talking to me? 

The timing chain tensioner took me about 10 hours, going VERY slowly. For example, I practiced putting the cover back on a good 15 times before I put the sealant on it and actually did it. 

There's nothing "hard" about it. Pain in the ass and finicky, definitely. Scary as **** at times, certainly. But nothing really complex. 

Moderate experience/ability. Been working on my own cars for years. Done timing belts on a 1.8T, carbon cleaning on this 2.0, ummm, wheel bearings, shocks/struts, CV rebuilds, crap like that. 

This was about as deep as I've gone into an engine, being able to see some of the guts. Damn near **** myself when my warming garage caused an open coolant line to expand and start pouring all over my timing chains, but that was the biggest whoopsie. 

If you are patient and have a decent bag of tools, or know someone who does, no problem. 

Oh, buy new bolts. 7 for the engine mount (2 mount to body, 2 mount to bracket, 3 bracket to engine), 15 for the timing chain cover, and 1 big mother ****er for the crank shaft. 

If you weren't talking to me, never mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/194463981









Put new Drls/Turns in. Happy with the light output and color, plus No more warning lights on the dash 

Next: Tint em and hope install BFI mounts tomorrow! 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

I did my best. It was fun and challenging. Not looking forward to next time.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ace005 said:


> I did my best. It was fun and challenging. Not looking forward to next time.


Dope! 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> https://vimeo.com/194463981
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: for the bymep throwback.
what dash is that?


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

ace005 said:


> I did my best. It was fun and challenging. Not looking forward to next time.


I see your problem. Your engine is upside down.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

shortyjacobs said:


> I see your problem. Your engine is upside down.


We had the car upside down for the clean to prevent gunk from going down the cylinder. Removed plugs and coils for easy drainage, worked like a charm.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ace005 said:


> :thumbup: for the bymep throwback.
> what dash is that?



haha, welcome! 

Premium Color Cluster with Blue Needles conversion


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got myself a little thing. Surprisingly doesn't bother me hanging there.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed BFI Stage 1 Engine Mounts...

It was a pretty interesing DIY. Took a little over 2 hours due to mess with tools and extensions ))

I didnt get a chance to drive CC after the install, but moved it at pretty much Idle speed on the parking and i was pleasently surprised, very light vibration added... Much better than i was expecting.. IM sure after a few hundred miles it will be close to nothing.

Very happy with the outcome.


NEXT: Finish Catch Can Relocation! 











Catchcan just chillen there for now 










Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Installed a second grocery hook in the trunk. I love it. 










Was only $7 on amazon, prime shipping. Not OEM quality (the fabric loop pulled out almost instantly, and it springs back with a snap instead of an oil cushioned slow down), but its sturdy, comes with all mounting equipment, and reviews say it is plenty strong. 

Also, installed a back up camera. Bit more of a job, this one. If I catch the VW engineer that decided to hide a goddamn torx screw 3" inside the bumper that you have to find to drop the bumper, I'll twist his or her nuts off. Went for the $93 one on eBay cuz I'm cheap. Mounts to the bumper above the license plate. Wired into the RCd-510 with backup port that I swapped out of my 2014 sportwagen TDi (which is going back to VW). Love it! This car rocks, but WW1 submarines had better visibility to the outside world. 



















Tapped power off the 12v outlet in the trunk, tapped the reverse wire at the harness in the trunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Some sexy parts are on the way from NC 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Installed BFI Stage 1 Engine Mounts...
> 
> very light vibration added...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally did suspension. At snobrodan's recommendation, I went with eibach + koni Orange


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ace005 said:


> Finally did suspension. At snobrodan's recommendation, I went with eibach + koni Orange





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Finished fabricating my meth switch panel. All wired up and everything,


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Sold it!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

shortyjacobs said:


> Installed a second grocery hook in the trunk. I love it.


Also did the same but with OEM parts, very useful. 




ace005 said:


> Finally did suspension. At snobrodan's recommendation, I went with eibach + koni Orange
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161210/ad96274c0691df88ff4f691bd5b6fb6c.jpg[


Name and specs of these wheels?


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kowal_ said:


> Name and specs of these wheels?


VW Goal 18x7.5 , not sure of offset


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Those are VW Goal wheels. 18 x 7.5 et 51

225 wide tires are recommended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

morganwelds said:


> Finished fabricating my meth switch panel. All wired up and everything,


What kit ur going w!?

Thats where i got my controller


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ace005 said:


> Finally did suspension. At snobrodan's recommendation, I went with eibach + koni Orange


Nice
How do you like it?

Who did the install, out of curiousity?
Front looks a little high. Are the struts FULLY seated in the knuckle? (they should "bottom out")

And what size tires do you have on the wheels?


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice
> How do you like it?
> 
> Who did the install, out of curiousity?
> ...


Install was done by an acquaintance as a side job.
That picture was taken immediately after the suspension was installed. I feel like the front has settled a bit more since yesterday and looks more even with the rears now

Pic taken 24 hours after new suspension:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Gotcha (can't see the pic though)...hadn't settled yet

How do you like it though??


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Gotcha (can't see the pic though)...hadn't settled yet
> 
> How do you like it though??


Its perfect. Ride quality feels just like stock, got a little lower to get rid of some wheel gap. Curious as to how it will perform on the backroads later this week. Thanks again for the tips 🍺


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

ace005 said:


> _snobrodan_


SnoBro has a ring to it haha


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

ace005 said:


> Its perfect. Ride quality feels just like stock, got a little lower to get rid of some wheel gap. Curious as to how it will perform on the backroads later this week. Thanks again for the tips


Are you thinking of doing any wheel spacers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> Are you thinking of doing any wheel spacers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. i was thinking 10 in the front and 20 in the back to get it flush, based on my quick eye balling. Suggestions?


----------



## ebott57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Put new Drls/Turns in. Happy with the light output and color, plus No more warning lights on the dash
> 
> Next: Tint em and hope install BFI mounts tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Where did you get those turn signals?


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> What kit ur going w!?
> 
> Thats where i got my controller


I just got the coolingmist stage 1 without tank. I'm using the washer fluid bottle and right up under the bottle is a bunch of space and frame studs. I built a bracket for the pump and solenoid out of stainless steel and it bolted right up.

Check it out.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally tinted DRLs  luv it!


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebott57 said:


> Where did you get those turn signals?


Here you go, sir

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121598464534?_mwBanner=1


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Relocated CatchCan after BFI Mounts install










Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Relocated CatchCan after BFI Mounts install










Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ace005 said:


> Its perfect. Ride quality feels just like stock, got a little lower to get rid of some wheel gap. Curious as to how it will perform on the backroads later this week. Thanks again for the tips &#55356;&#57210;


That looks better :thumbup:



ace005 said:


> Absolutely. i was thinking 10 in the front and 20 in the back to get it flush, based on my quick eye balling. Suggestions?


Stock wheels are 8" wide & ET41
Your wheels are (or should be) 7.5" wide & ET51

So....they sit 16mm in more than the stock wheels:
http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#

For spacers, a common setup is 12mm front & 5mm rear to get flush & not rub with the OEM wheels.

So for your setup...add the 16mm's (of difference) and you could get 25mm's up front to play it safe or 30mm's. (I'd probably go 25mm's)
Rear, grab 20mm's.

OR get some wider/better fitting wheels :laugh:


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> OR get some wider/better fitting wheels


That might be the best route to go. I've been looking around for some 19s, as the 18s look so tiny on the CC.

Only hesitation about bigger wheel size is reduced ride comfort


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ace005 said:


> That might be the best route to go. I've been looking around for some 19s, as the 18s look so tiny on the CC.
> 
> Only hesitation about bigger wheel size is reduced ride comfort


Yeah, you could be spending $270 just on spacers for example (H&R DRA spacers that bolt on)

OR just find some better fitting/wider 18's if you don't want to worry about reducing the comfort is something to consider

OR grab some 19's for the best looks

I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem selling the Goals though, they're a nice wheel for the MK5/MK6 GTI/Golf/Rabbit/Jetta crowd


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Next mod... just waiting for harness to come thru! 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

What are these?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Next mod... just waiting for harness to come thru!
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc



Did you make this yourself?? Nice I want those ambient lights to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> What are these?


Illuminated door trim


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Next mod... just waiting for harness to come thru!
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


No man, OEM from Europe.... I tried making own a few years ago but it didnt come out right... they need some sort of reflector so it spreads light evenly. OemPlus member is selling whole trim! Check out Classifieds 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> No man, OEM from Europe.... I tried making own a few years ago but it didnt come out right... they need some sort of reflector so it spreads light evenly. OemPlus member is selling whole trim! Check out Classifieds
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


Thanks stero1d. 

For those who are interested here is the direct link. PM if interested
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rior-Trim-with-Illuminated-Handles-and-wiring


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

*2015 VW CC Sport Winter Setup: Roof Racks, Cargo Box, Winter wheels & Tires*











VW Cortina
 Wheel diameter (in.)
16
Wheel width (in.)
6.5
Wheel lug pattern (mm)
5x112
Wheel centerbore (mm)
57.1
Wheel offset (mm)
42
Wheel part #
3c0 601 025 f
Stock tire size
Center cap part #
misc notes
weight (lbs)

misc notes
Note: Requires ball seat (vs cone seat) lug bolts

 


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally got some new to me shoes on him. Found wheels and tires for 400.00, such a banging deal!


















Excuse the dirty car.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

They look great! I was thinking of picking up a set of 19's, but it would bug me too much that the gray doesn't match my car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Finally got some new to me shoes on him. Found wheels and tires for 400.00, such a banging deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!!!!! Love those wheels man


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> They look great! I was thinking of picking up a set of 19's, but it would bug me too much that the gray doesn't match my car.


What color is ur car?

Colormatching wheels is YUKKK! 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went to install a new bolt for Stage 2 part of the intake....
















Saw that entire intake hose slipped off the turbo 

Fixed it 


On another news....almost done collecting parts and getting stuff lined up for Mk2 rear end conversion









Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Went to install a new bolt for Stage 2 part of the intake....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which rear lights are those? The blacked out one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> What color is ur car?
> 
> Colormatching wheels is YUKKK!
> 
> ...


Lol normally I would agree with you, but I only like the Audi Rotors in the gray color. My car is Island Gray.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

For my 2015 CC with 6MT, today I bought new VW Dual-Mass flywheel from ECS Tuning. Now have everything for my TTRS Clutch conversion. Also have CTS Turbo charge & throttle pipe to install. Made last payment to HPA Motorsport for the K04 Turbo & HPA Intake Manifold. Install scheduled for all parts immediately after Christmas. :biggrinsanta:
May consider a water / meth system at the same time. Might as well do it all at once...right? :snowcool:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

faroodi said:


> Which rear lights are those? The blacked out one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lolz


Bought it separated. So put it together 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Lolz
> 
> 
> Bought it separated. So put it together
> ...


Ha - never knew that's how they looked like/came


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

It is like this









So he got a wash.




























I know that I need Low ASAP!


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

bag setup finally complete, on to the next stage of the build


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Not mine but I thought some of you might find this interesting: 

Parting out Passat CC 2014 black $1
http://nashville.craigslist.org/pts/5900834798.html


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw an Atlas while driving the CC today. Didn't hit production line til December 14 and not sold yet, so not sure who had it. Looked interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Nethers said:


> Saw an Atlas while driving the CC today. Didn't hit production line til December 14 and not sold yet, so not sure who had it. Looked interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude! Nice catch :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrapped my roof with gloss black vinyl. Not sure if I like it... maybe it will grow on me. Lol.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

van33 said:


> Wrapped my roof with gloss black vinyl. Not sure if I like it... maybe it will grow on me. Lol.


That looks *awesome*

I want to do mine to "continue" the sunroof to the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Saw an Atlas while driving the CC today. Didn't hit production line til December 14 and not sold yet, so not sure who had it. Looked interesting.


VW tests cars in Florida

But man those wheels/tires look small, and the ass end looks huge


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I saw the Atlas at the Los Angeles auto show. I'm not really feeling the front end. It reminds me of Mitsubishi Outlander... :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

More parts for conversion 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> More parts for conversion
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


Ah man you're doing it! Props and I'm looking closely for what's to come

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Exhaust upgrade :biggrinsanta:


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

Kowal_ said:


> Exhaust upgrade :biggrinsanta:


That's a nice looking system! Do you have any shots of the exhaust tips from the backside?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dtrain12 said:


> Ah man you're doing it! Props and I'm looking closely for what's to come
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Haha yeah, i decided to give it a try  lets see how its going to turn out! 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

ace005 said:


> Finally did suspension. At snobrodan's recommendation, I went with eibach + koni Orange



Where did you purchase the Koni orange struts from?

And are the orange ones the ones Koni calls the STR.T?


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

ace005 said:


> Finally did suspension. At snobrodan's recommendation, I went with eibach + koni Orange


Have the springs settled? Can you post a picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> Have the springs settled? Can you post a picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

ChelCC said:


> That's a nice looking system! Do you have any shots of the exhaust tips from the backside?


Specs Please!


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

Kowal_ said:


> Exhaust upgrade :biggrinsanta:


Specs Please!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Put proper holes in my rear bumper for a license plate. The top tag holes were Swiss cheese in the locations I wanted my tag and caused the plate to not be level. I almost just installed a bracket but then found these SS rivnuts that were perfect for this job.



































They are now 6mm x 1.00


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

Keys for rabbit have been given to the new owner today.
We just moved from golfmkv to CC forum & wanted to say "Hello :wave:" and introduce our new beautie (previous and current as below)

So far virgin CC without anything tuned.

Plans:
- new winter tyres as bought with summer mode only
- windshield banner sticker
- new wheels for summer '18 or '19 
- maybe rear spacers and stance adjustments (duck)


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Installed a P3 Cars Gauge today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

raleigharner said:


> Installed a P3 Cars Gauge today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. Nice. Still want to get one I just wish it wasn't as expensive cause I'm a Jew now 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

NIIXXON said:


> Hell yeah. Nice. Still want to get one I just wish it wasn't as expensive cause I'm a Jew now
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got it because of the end of the year sale. Free shipping, 10% off, and free track pack. It looks great in the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Why does the boost gauge read negative?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Nethers said:


> Why does the boost gauge read negative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's driving backwards at the speed of light 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

raleigharner said:


> Thanks! I got it because of the end of the year sale. Free shipping, 10% off, and free track pack. It looks great in the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a hell of a deal. I picked one up a few months ago and am very happy with it. It was more than I wanted to spend but it was well worth it.


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

Nethers said:


> Why does the boost gauge read negative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The car is idling so there isn't any boost being created. When the turbo isn't spooling there is a vacuum/negative pressure in the manifold. When the turbo is spooling the boost creates positive pressure. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

ChelCC said:


> The car is idling so there isn't any boost being created. When the turbo isn't spooling there is a vacuum/negative pressure in the manifold. When the turbo is spooling the boost creates positive pressure. At least that's how I understand it.


I prefer my version 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Nethers said:


> Why does the boost gauge read negative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you for real right now?


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

NIIXXON said:


> He's driving backwards at the speed of light
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


See above 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Nethers said:


> Why does the boost gauge read negative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the car is at idle it's in vacuum and this gauge reads that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Installed a revision D diverter valve. Have been experiencing boost surging shortly after I got my tune, and lived with it for about 20k miles. Finally decided to replace it and the car feels much better. No more boost surging and it builds boost quicker and much smoother. I had revision "C" before. If anyone is tuned and the car doesn't boost smoothly, I'd recommend replacing the DV valve, fixed it for me.


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

ChelCC said:


> That's a nice looking system! Do you have any shots of the exhaust tips from the backside?


Yes






















kennation said:


> Specs Please!


I can't tell you a lot of information because it's fully custom made exhaust (including mufflers). There are 3 mufflers, first one is connected witth downpipe with 3" pipe, pipes to rear mufflers are 2,5" (after "Y" connection). Tips are 2x 3,5".


Sound:


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

The new beautie got washed and had an oil (Castrol Edge 5W30) and filtre (MANN) changed today.
That's a pleasure to take care of such a car.... I'm truly lovin' it ! :heart:


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Now isn't this a nice way to end the year...












Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Visited mk2 rear end parts n picked up connectors  










Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> Now isn't this a nice way to end the year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my CTS can!


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Love my CTS can!
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


Well that was easy...










Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

Drivenmotive mode on - Windshield and rear window stickers added :thumbup:


















Dirty sides cleaned as it deserves:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Scandal!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Replaced the rear brake pads....originals lasted 102,000 miles......the original front pads are still good...


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Tinted my lights a little darker









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> Replaced the rear brake pads....originals lasted 102,000 miles......the original front pads are still good...


Wow, mines on 39k and have 4mm left, I'll be changing soon 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

robjettauk said:


> Tinted my lights a little darker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you go about it?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

AndyGC said:


> How did you go about it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I removed the lights, masked off the parts I wanted to darken and then used some VHT Nightshade. Let it dry and polish the tinted parts.

I'd used some tint film before cut to size but wanted it darker and the spray was a better option really


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

robjettauk said:


> Tinted my lights a little darker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C L E A N 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> C L E A N
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


are you already thinking how to mod your new mk2 rear end?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> are you already thinking how to mod your new mk2 rear end?


Haha u know it ))


Still waiting on ur text back thou 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dropped by the VW dealership today to grab some parts and saw this beauty sitting on 20's. Definitely took a second look to take pics!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

The CC is still the prettier one.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Dropped by the VW dealership today to grab some parts and saw this beauty sitting on 20's. Definitely took a second look to take pics!


Beautiful wheels...not stock for a Passat though _(the Nitto tires are another give away that they're not from the factory)_

They're the OEM 20" wheels from the 2017 Beetle R-line edition


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

Bought and installed brand new winter tyres just before the snowstorm attack.

And had a little fun with stickers today:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't think I posted these on here, but some cool things over the past few weeks. 


New plate;










And my girl spoiled me with whiskey, cleaning stuff and REAR BAGS! Just need my front bags and I'm ready to drop.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
LOL on just the rear bags

I would've been like, cool thanks, but ummm....where's the rest at? :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

sellinagolf said:


> Don't think I posted these on here, but some cool things over the past few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> And my girl spoiled me with whiskey, cleaning stuff and REAR BAGS! Just need my front bags and I'm ready to drop.


Don't let go of that girl!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> LOL on just the rear bags
> 
> I would've been like, cool thanks, but ummm....where's the rest at? :laugh:


I already have everything except bags. She works part time so I felt it was more reasonable to ask for the 300$ parts rather than the 1200$ parts


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Got it running after rebuilding the engine:wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Started with this 










https://vimeo.com/198534812

Thanks to Chris, Bo, and Miro for helping with this! 95% of the project to GO 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice. It just emphasizes how much nicer the second gen taillights are.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

True. Love Gen2 tails. Thats about it )


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

New front R-Line bumper


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Kowal_ said:


> New front R-Line bumper


Very nice how much and from where 


Stero1D said:


> True. Love Gen2 tails. Thats about it )
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc



Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the mix is kinda nice. The oem with the retro is cool

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

VirgoPHD said:


> Very nice how much and from where


Bought about month ago, through site like ebay for ~200$.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

*well, it was supposed to be a positive post but....*

evening all, 

was hoping to say i applied stage 2 Unitronic to the CC but got a problem. followed instructions to the letter and after tune she idle'd great. let her run for a bit then took a drive. was very nice for about 5 miles. then turned around and headed home and stood on it...... "blap! blap! blap!" went the motor and limped all the way home. vagcom indicated cylinder #2 misfire, random misfire.... did i just fry a coil? did a ECU reset, reverted back to stock but misfire remains. removed plug and it was clean. i ordered the red pack coils and plugs but there not here yet. thoughts?

do i need to break out the tissues yet?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Installed new engine air filter, revision d diverter valve, and got my valves cleaned. They've never been cleaned before, and for 70k miles they didnt seem too bad. Even my friend was surprised at how "clean" they look for the mileage. However, I still feel a difference in low end power and smoother idle. Also, the diverter valve got rid of all my boost surges


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

How much does it run typically to get your valves cleaned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Vapco said:


> How much does it run typically to get your valves cleaned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure. My friend is a tech at vw and he did them very cheap for me, but I forget how many hours a dealership charges 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Been MIA, sorry for late reply


CarlosVWCC14 said:


> Have the springs settled? Can you post a picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon the dirty salty car, but this is how it currently sits











high on psi said:


> Where did you purchase the Koni orange struts from?
> 
> And are the orange ones the ones Koni calls the STR.T?


Yes they are the STR.T. i got them from tirerack for $360 shipped. They are meant for the mk6 gti


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Vapco said:


> How much does it run typically to get your valves cleaned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dealer charges around $900.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

shortyjacobs said:


> My dealer charges around $900.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$495 at my local shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

I take it this is a fairly standard maintenance ticket for these cars or this engine? What mileage should it be done by? This is my first 2.0t so I'm still trying to find all the weak spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I had to do mine just over 50k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Vapco said:


> I take it this is a fairly standard maintenance ticket for these cars or this engine? What mileage should it be done by? This is my first 2.0t so I'm still trying to find all the weak spots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends. Some build up more carbon. I had mine done just because it was my last week working at the vw dealership and it was easier for my friend to do it while the car was already there. Cold start misfires and rougher idle are usually a sign of carbon build up. Also, lack of low end performance. Usually by around 60k most people get them cleaned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> evening all,
> 
> was hoping to say i applied stage 2 Unitronic to the CC but got a problem. followed instructions to the letter and after tune she idle'd great. let her run for a bit then took a drive. was very nice for about 5 miles. then turned around and headed home and stood on it...... "blap! blap! blap!" went the motor and limped all the way home. vagcom indicated cylinder #2 misfire, random misfire.... did i just fry a coil? did a ECU reset, reverted back to stock but misfire remains. removed plug and it was clean. i ordered the red pack coils and plugs but there not here yet. thoughts?
> 
> do i need to break out the tissues yet?


Misfires will be common, I have these all the time with but limp mode that's something different 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> Misfires will be common, I have these all the time with but limp mode that's something different
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Well it was limping being down a cylinder but limp mode might have been wrong choice of words. Going to pick up a coil tonight untill the new ones arrive just for my own minds sake. Thanks for the input. Kinda scary moment initially though. Eish....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Try reseating the coil packs and make sure your plugs are tight enough or torqued properly. I have the R8s and I go this on a regular basis. If the connections aren't seated properly or plugs not in tight enough or gasped properly you get constant misfires

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

AndreiMTM said:


> It depends. Some build up more carbon. I had mine done just because it was my last week working at the vw dealership and it was easier for my friend to do it while the car was already there. Cold start misfires and rougher idle are usually a sign of carbon build up. Also, lack of low end performance. Usually by around 60k most people get them cleaned
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, and I'll add that reduced MPG's (when you're not on winter blended fuel) are also a sign. 




Vapco said:


> I take it this is a fairly standard maintenance ticket for these cars or this engine? What mileage should it be done by? This is my first 2.0t so I'm still trying to find all the weak spots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a routine maintenance for the TSI as well as many other direct injected motors. I agree with AndreiMTM and also think that 60k is the recommended service point but the amount of carbon buildup could depend on the quality of fuel as well as driving style. A catch can is a great way to help reduce what gets sent back into the intake manifold and stuck on the valves. Here's a link for some info on the weak points of this motor.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7236528-VW-CC-2-0T-TSI-Engine-Common-Problems


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hardwired radar detector✌









Before









After


















Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Hardwired radar detector✌
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice "radar detector"


Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

My euro switch finally arrived. Tomorrow I have to install the new fog light bulbs as well. Really liking the euro switch so far, tail lights are on as well in this position which is pretty neat. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> My euro switch finally arrived. Tomorrow I have to install the new fog light bulbs as well. Really liking the euro switch so far, tail lights are on as well in this position which is pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which fog lights did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

raleigharner said:


> Which fog lights did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the 6000k ziza bulbs off ecs so they match the head lights better when they are on. I'll post pictures tomorrow after install 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> My euro switch finally arrived. Tomorrow I have to install the new fog light bulbs as well. Really liking the euro switch so far, tail lights are on as well in this position which is pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it plug n play or did you have change any of the codeing?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Was it plug n play or did you have change any of the codeing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Plug and play, took about 2 minutes. However, when you push the euro switch in, you will have to push it a little bit harder than the U.S. one until it clips in.


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> Plug and play, took about 2 minutes. However, when you push the euro switch in, you will have to push it a little bit harder than the U.S. one until it clips in.


Awesome, thanks for the quick response! I've been wanting to order one for minute now.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the quick response! I've been wanting to order one for minute now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No problem! I will also add, after you set it in, it helps if you push at the top of the switch until you hear a click, and then at the bottom of the switch until you hear the bottom clip click as well


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> No problem! I will also add, after you set it in, it helps if you push at the top of the switch until you hear a click, and then at the bottom of the switch until you hear the bottom clip click as well


Gotcha  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> I got the 6000k ziza bulbs off ecs so they match the head lights better when they are on. I'll post pictures tomorrow after install
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to the lights you got? Been thinking about buying new fogs for awhile now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

raleigharner said:


> Do you have a link to the lights you got? Been thinking about buying new fogs for awhile now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought these ones, just installed them. So far no issues. Not sure on light output so I can't comment on that, but I will check later tonight 


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ziza-parts/h8-super-white-bulb-pair/zzh8bsswa/


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> I bought these ones, just installed them. So far no issues. Not sure on light output so I can't comment on that, but I will check later tonight
> 
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ziza-parts/h8-super-white-bulb-pair/zzh8bsswa/


Ok. Post some pics of them if you can please! How easy is the install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

raleigharner said:


> Ok. Post some pics of them if you can please! How easy is the install?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's difficult to see in the pictures as the iPhone camera makes all lights look more yellow but here's a comparison picture. Install was easy. I drove the car on the ramps, took the shield off and accessed them from behind. On the passenger side bulb you will have to get the wheel well liner slightly out of the way because an inter cooler hose is in the way but very easy. Took me about 25 minutes or so start to finish.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> It's difficult to see in the pictures as the iPhone camera makes all lights look more yellow but here's a comparison picture. Install was easy. I drove the car on the ramps, took the shield off and accessed them from behind. On the passenger side bulb you will have to get the wheel well liner slightly out of the way because an inter cooler hose is in the way but very easy. Took me about 25 minutes or so start to finish.


Definitely going to do this. Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

I took the grill off and had my buddy paint it to match. Really like the new look!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

AndreiMTM said:


> It's difficult to see in the pictures as the iPhone camera makes all lights look more yellow but here's a comparison picture. Install was easy. I drove the car on the ramps, took the shield off and accessed them from behind. On the passenger side bulb you will have to get the wheel well liner slightly out of the way because an inter cooler hose is in the way but very easy. Took me about 25 minutes or so start to finish.


Taking a nap under there? Looks cozy


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

sellinagolf said:


> Taking a nap under there? Looks cozy


That it was :laugh: those pillows were very helpful when taking the shield off and putting the bulbs in haha. Highly recommended


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

finally got my 28's mounted.












nah, but thought it was funny and worth sharing.


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

ChelCC said:


> I took the grill off and had my buddy paint it to match. Really like the new look!


That looks super sharp. Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

ktb828 said:


> Was it plug n play or did you have change any of the codeing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Just got mine in today. Amazon has OEM Auto version for $30

Standard European Headlight Switch Auto - Brushed Aluminum Trim 3C8941431A XSH https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZGQTK90/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_h09EybEZ2370V

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Just got mine in today. Amazon has OEM Auto version for $30
> 
> Standard European Headlight Switch Auto - Brushed Aluminum Trim 3C8941431A XSH https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZGQTK90/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_h09EybEZ2370V
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's a good deal, Now I wish I would've checked Amazon lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> That's a good deal, Now I wish I would've checked Amazon lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right? I was blown away when I came across it for that price. A little sceptical at first but It's OEM legit. 



















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

Installed my Hertz Audio components today. Modded the factory parts and it worked a treat!


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Over the weekend, took the car apart, sound deadnade the doors, and door card, ran new wires through molex, PTA, but got it done,,, also ran power wire, and other things.. sound system build type of weekend...


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> Try reseating the coil packs and make sure your plugs are tight enough or torqued properly. I have the R8s and I go this on a regular basis. If the connections aren't seated properly or plugs not in tight enough or gasped properly you get constant misfires
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Installed R8 red packs and new plugs. Running like a champ now. Cleared my cel light from the O2 sensor and hasn't returned. Overall I can say now... Stage 2 upgrade complete. Just in time for the 1/2 mile shootout in Ocala next Sunday. Hopefully it doesn't rain.... Early predections.. 83% wtf?


Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Wash and new plate.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

New shoes got put on right before Christmas and water pump has been replaced (PITA first time doing it... :laugh
Didn't replace the belt because I don't have the right tool for the drive pulley from the balance shaft extension.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mango_springroll said:


> New shoes got put on right before Christmas and water pump has been replaced (PITA first time doing it... )
> Didn't replace the belt because I don't have the right tool for the tensioner bolt.


Love the rims. But I am partial to Roti's. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> Love the rims. But I am partial to Roti's.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Couldn't pass up the deal. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Disassembled my 3pc Rotiforms, dropped off for powdercoating, wired left side for mk2 conversion 








https://vimeo.com/199725830


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Heard on the radio... "The national weather service has issued a informational for the following state; "Florida will not be experiencing any needed rain due to excessive VdubCCphobia." When asked to explain all scientists offered was, "Something in the central part of the state are causing thunderclouds to be afraid of producing rain."

Hmmmmm










Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

New color. Semi gloss graphite.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndyGC said:


> New color. Semi gloss graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color, what's the width of your wheels?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

19 x 9.5 et 38

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnahmadi (May 12, 2015)

r line lip installed


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

That looks really good! I have been thinking about getting one. Do you mind giving me a link to where you got it?



shawnahmadi said:


> r line lip installed


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AndyGC said:


> New color. Semi gloss graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dope! Finally somebody did color on these!!


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## shawnahmadi (May 12, 2015)

huzrddy said:


> That looks really good! I have been thinking about getting one. Do you mind giving me a link to where you got it?


thanks man i love it completely changes the front end, i got mine off ebay from protuning in latvia lol they shipped to america and it was cheaper then the other ones. its actually rfp but the plastic is coated in an almost glossy coating. I ended up polishing it and it came out great, almost painted matched the black on my car and saved me an arm and a leg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Passat-CC-08-12-Front-Bumper-spoiler-R-line-lip-Valance-addon-R-Line-R36-vr6-/182034535704


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Dropped it off at the dealership for DSG service and an oil change. Got a nice Tiggy for a loaner.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Looks dope! Finally somebody did color on these!!
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


Thanks Serge! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Looks dope! Finally somebody did color on these!!
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


Thanks Serge!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> Dropped it off at the dealership for DSG service and an oil change. Got a nice Tiggy for a loaner.


Pict of the tiggy?


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> Dropped it off at the dealership for DSG service and an oil change. Got a nice Tiggy for a loaner.


Pict of the tiggy?


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Pict of the tiggy?
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc



Nah, just a regular '17 SE in silver.

Good to have the CC back though....:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Almost there 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Added a Side Branch Resonator --- Eliminated all drone

So I am a little shocked, but this exhaust witchcraft freaking works. What that craziness coming off my down pipe is, it's called a side branch resonator. What it does is creates sound waves.. So if there is a frequency your exhaust is making that is annoying you can figure out the frequency with simple math or do what I did and download a frequency monitor for your phone. I found that my car was the loudest at 107hz so I measured the temperature the air was at the location for the side branch resonator then did some math and came up with 3 ft of pipe was needed to cancel out the 107hz frequency…. NO air travels down the resonator it is capped off. It just captures sound waves and bounces them back.. It amazingly almost silenced my exhaust. It almost sounds like my old Passat V6 with no resonator. Now with my new setup I have pretty much a straight exhaust system, those rear mufflers are like resonators yet it sounds almost stock. 　 Win Win for me.. Oh and on the HWY at 70mph I am averaging 41mpg..


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

HeyRobi said:


> Added a Side Branch Resonator --- Eliminated all drone
> 
> So I am a little shocked, but this exhaust witchcraft freaking works. What that craziness coming off my down pipe is, it's called a side branch resonator. What it does is creates sound waves.. So if there is a frequency your exhaust is making that is annoying you can figure out the frequency with simple math or do what I did and download a frequency monitor for your phone. I found that my car was the loudest at 107hz so I measured the temperature the air was at the location for the side branch resonator then did some math and came up with 3 ft of pipe was needed to cancel out the 107hz frequency…. NO air travels down the resonator it is capped off. It just captures sound waves and bounces them back.. It amazingly almost silenced my exhaust. It almost sounds like my old Passat V6 with no resonator. Now with my new setup I have pretty much a straight exhaust system, those rear mufflers are like resonators yet it sounds almost stock. 　 Win Win for me.. Oh and on the HWY at 70mph I am averaging 41mpg..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I put gas in it 😂😂😂🤣

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockvilleA (Jan 16, 2017)

Installed racingline VWR springs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

HeyRobi said:


> Added a Side Branch Resonator --- Eliminated all drone
> 
> So I am a little shocked, but this exhaust witchcraft freaking works. What that craziness coming off my down pipe is, it's called a side branch resonator. What it does is creates sound waves.. So if there is a frequency your exhaust is making that is annoying you can figure out the frequency with simple math or do what I did and download a frequency monitor for your phone. I found that my car was the loudest at 107hz so I measured the temperature the air was at the location for the side branch resonator then did some math and came up with 3 ft of pipe was needed to cancel out the 107hz frequency…. NO air travels down the resonator it is capped off. It just captures sound waves and bounces them back.. It amazingly almost silenced my exhaust. It almost sounds like my old Passat V6 with no resonator. Now with my new setup I have pretty much a straight exhaust system, those rear mufflers are like resonators yet it sounds almost stock. 　 Win Win for me.. Oh and on the HWY at 70mph I am averaging 41mpg..


Do you have pictures of 41 mpg at 70 mph? Would be very interesting how that is accomplished. The most I get and have gotten before is about 35.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Do you have pictures of 41 mpg at 70 mph? Would be very interesting how that is accomplished. The most I get and have gotten before is about 35.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Diesel? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

HeyRobi said:


> Added a Side Branch Resonator --- Eliminated all drone
> 
> So I am a little shocked, but this exhaust witchcraft freaking works. What that craziness coming off my down pipe is, it's called a side branch resonator. What it does is creates sound waves.. So if there is a frequency your exhaust is making that is annoying you can figure out the frequency with simple math or do what I did and download a frequency monitor for your phone. I found that my car was the loudest at 107hz so I measured the temperature the air was at the location for the side branch resonator then did some math and came up with 3 ft of pipe was needed to cancel out the 107hz frequency…. NO air travels down the resonator it is capped off. It just captures sound waves and bounces them back.. It amazingly almost silenced my exhaust. It almost sounds like my old Passat V6 with no resonator. Now with my new setup I have pretty much a straight exhaust system, those rear mufflers are like resonators yet it sounds almost stock. 　 Win Win for me.. Oh and on the HWY at 70mph I am averaging 41mpg..


I'm going to try that on my Corrado if I have enough room when my 3" exhaust is finished. Does the diameter of the sidedraft resonator matter?


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Diesel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No 93 Octane! It is stage 1, before opening up exhaust.. I was getting 34.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

G60ING said:


> I'm going to try that on my Corrado if I have enough room when my 3" exhaust is finished. Does the diameter of the sidedraft resonator matter?


If you need any tips and advice, I'm not an expert but read a lot. It doesn't seem to matter the size or shape. I saw some that were curved almost 180. The sound reminds me of a VR6 corrodo with resonator delete. Google side branch resonator.. I got the calculations from a Scion forum. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

HeyRobi said:


> No 93 Octane! It is stage 1, before opening up exhaust.. I was getting 34.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I'm Uni stage 1+, APR stage 1 and 2 intake with a MagnaFlow custom catback exhaust and 93 Octane. So your getting 10-12 miles per gallon at 70+ mph over stock. What else did you do?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

unctucker said:


> I'm Uni stage 1+, APR stage 1 and 2 intake with a MagnaFlow custom catback exhaust and 93 Octane. So your getting 10-12 miles per gallon at 70+ mph over stock. What else did you do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Custom Stage 1 by Solo Motorsports, DSG Stage 1, K&N Cold air induction, R8 coils. Straight exhaust into Dual resonators. That was my average after about 45 minutes on the highway. I have noticed around town my mpg seems a lot lower.. But I may be gassing it more. Also that was taken the day my exhaust was done.. So maybe after a few weeks of driving it the Ecu will compensate for the more air and it could change.. I'll report back next time I do a hwy run, if it changes. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

HeyRobi said:


> If you need any tips and advice, I'm not an expert but read a lot. It doesn't seem to matter the size or shape. I saw some that were curved almost 180. The sound reminds me of a VR6 corrodo with resonator delete. Google side branch resonator.. I got the calculations from a Scion forum.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've been reading up on it. Thanks for the post


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well...I'm in line. Hopefully I don't misrepresent the cc line to bad...










Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Replaced intake manifold for the second time under warranty. New one lasted only 25k/2years. Asked a dealer if the part has a new revision and why it breaks so fast. He said part is the same and i that to maintain it, I should use higher gas grade  (like i use regular or something). Also finally cleaned carbon build up, it was bad at 76k. Since a manifold was already off, dealer charged me only $200. After it was done, I expected a car to run much better, but it's actually only slightly better: a bit faster throttle response and no more misfiring in the morning  
Also changed oil.

Last thing to do is replace chain tensioner, will do it sometime soon.

P.S. if a manifold ever breaks again after 120k, is there any reliable aftermarket solution?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/200590120

Mk2 rear end is on and fully functioning 

Time to clean it all up and move to the next project!











Meet my Frankenstein! 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

looks great


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Well...I'm in line. Hopefully I don't misrepresent the cc line to bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the wannagofast 1/2 mile shootout was awesome. Lot of great cars, lot of Freeken fast cars. They called it due to weather around 2:30 but I did 14 runs.... Got my a$$ spanked but it still was a blast.. I mean I can't hardly expect to beat a smoking lambo or a skyline. Best run was a 123.54 mph. Just couldn't get going very well, least from the outside it looks slow. 1st time doing this but I'll be back in Oct. Hopefully armed with a few more pieces of hardware. All in all, great day. Btw, on wannagofast Facebook page hit up the Ocala day 2 video. I'm around 8.5 mins into it. Guess I should have gotten out and pushed....

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnycenzo (Jul 13, 2016)

AndyGC said:


> New color. Semi gloss graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rims are those? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> So your getting 10-12 miles per gallon at 70+ mph over stock. What else did you do?


He drove it down a huge hill


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> He drove it down a huge hill












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Got the carbon cleaned out of the intake system and running like a champ again! :laugh:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Washed it  I must say, she cleans up nice











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

new timing and balance hafts, Rear main, front main, valve cover seal, PCV, carbon cleaning, clutch, motor mounts, sway bar links, and more. listing it for sale son


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/201239999

Fixed "Bulb Out" Errors on dashboard n took her for a spin 🤙


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

Bought some led's and installed it to give some cold light inside










Moved the spacers from my previous mkv rabbit and installed it to check how it looks on CC - 15 mm rear only. 
Rear wheels stance is still being considered










Before & after


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MM's said:


> Moved the spacers from my previous mkv rabbit and installed it to check how it looks on CC - 15 mm rear only.
> Rear wheels stance is still being considered


These cars are reverse of what a MK5 uses...they need a bigger spacer in the front than the rear.
(the typical combo is 12mm in the front & 5mm in the rear, or somewhere around that)

So you could use your 15mm's on the front & then add a 8mm or 10mm to the rear, for example


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Installed some H8 6000k fogs today. Much better than the stock ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Went to a nice park the other day with a couple friends. 










[[Myakka River State Park, Sarasota, FL]]


Also [sub]Bing[/sub] Maps got me at home last year and I just found it.










*Coming soon:* Diagnosing a possible vacuum leak and (related?) oil leak. All signs pointing to PCV again, it's been ~32k since the last one.


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> These cars are reverse of what a MK5 uses...they need a bigger spacer in the front than the rear.
> (the typical combo is 12mm in the front & 5mm in the rear, or somewhere around that)
> 
> So you could use your 15mm's on the front & then add a 8mm or 10mm to the rear, for example


ll

Are you serious? I was sure that I have much more space in the rear rather than the front. In my mkv I had no spacers in the front and still destroyed my fenders (because of the coilovers that I put too low). That is why I put it only in the rear together with the "duck" stance in the rear. 
I have been also mislead by the fact that you put 8,5 inches wheels in the front and 9,5 in the back. That is actually a plan, to buy new / used 19'' wheels for summer - 8,5 & 9,5... not sure about the spacers then.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Vinnycenzo said:


> What rims are those?
> Alzor 601 19x9.5 et38
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Completed a stud conversion.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

After puncturing one on my front tires, got a great deal on some Nittos NT555 tires. Also a good wash after the snow yesterday.


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

Bought new spacers to be installed in the front, so it will be 10mm in the front and 15mm (already installed) back.











AP coilovers took out from my previous mkv rabbit, washed nicely and waiting for the confirmation if they can be safely installed in CC? Anyone has any experience with that? AP GF10-040 to be precise.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MM's said:


> Bought new spacers to be installed in the front, so it will be 10mm in the front and 15mm (already installed) back.


Again, you'll want to swap those 15mm's to the front


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stud conversion finished









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my replacement OE tail light in the mail. The previous one was cracking on the lens where the clear meets the red, letting moisture in. Turns out there's an "alignment" process to these, of sorts. The three studs inside control how it meets with the body. This may be common but I've never replaced any body-related parts. I got it as near as I could but I'm not too worried about it. Taking it in for paint work in a couple weeks and they'll most likely remove the light anyways.


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

cj8 said:


> Got my replacement OE tail light in the mail. The previous one was cracking on the lens where the clear meets the red, letting moisture in. Turns out there's an "alignment" process to these, of sorts. The three studs inside control how it meets with the body. This may be common but I've never replaced any body-related parts. I got it as near as I could but I'm not too worried about it. Taking it in for paint work in a couple weeks and they'll most likely remove the light anyways.


Nice...btw we're neighbors. I live in PC

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

ktb828 said:


> Nice...btw we're neighbors. I live in PC
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I work in North Port. Pretty sure I pass your car every day. Saw some posts from you the other day while I was browsing and I was like wait a minute I know that car!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

cj8 said:


> I work in North Port. Pretty sure I pass your car every day. Saw some posts from you the other day while I was browsing and I was like wait a minute I know that car!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome. Small world, right? I think I saw you the other day on Veteran's as well.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

ktb828 said:


> Awesome. Small world, right? I think I saw you the other day on Veteran's as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Possibly? I don't use Veterans much. My CC is easy to pick out because of the Spa wheels hat come with the Luxury package. All the other light brown ones I've seen are Sport models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artem.j (Dec 29, 2016)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> After puncturing one on my front tires, got a great deal on some Nittos NT555 tires. Also a good wash after the snow yesterday.


What are those rims? They look great!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

artem.j said:


> What are those rims? They look great!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


They are Audi Rotor wheels.


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Installed last week. Definitely makes you feel more connected to your car over the oem knob.




























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Took her out cz it was 39 and sunny 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

Got up to 140 mph today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> Got up to 140 mph today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahah i went 145 today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Took her out cz it was 39 and sunny


Nice

Bumper conversion all buttoned up/finished?

I can't believe you use those Neuspeeds as winter wheels though


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice
> 
> Bumper conversion all buttoned up/finished?
> 
> I can't believe you use those Neuspeeds as winter wheels though


Yeah just need figure out rear fog light out error! Everything works flawlessly thou!


Well if i ever sell my rotifirms i keep these as summers ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice
> 
> Bumper conversion all buttoned up/finished?
> 
> I can't believe you use those Neuspeeds as winter wheels though


Yeah just need figure out rear fog light out error! Everything works flawlessly thou!


Well if i ever sell my rotifirms i keep these as summers ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Test fitted my new trunk lip/spoiler, now off to paint. I'm new to North Jersey, so if someone has a suggestion on a good shop that will not try to hurt me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## migrainedinpgh (Feb 7, 2017)

*Spent all the money.*

Yes. ALL. THE. MONEY. 

Put a $2K deposit on complete engine rebuild because of the darn tensioner issue that I didn't know was an issue until after it happened. '12 CC RLine with 71K.

CC must have been envious of the attention husband's WRX was getting; so far the WRX has had *two *turbos, an engine, a clutch and been rewired twice. It's a '13. Miscellaneous other things found during its many visits to the dealer. The techs at the dealer always laugh; he drops it off and I pick it up because refuses to drive the Outback loaner. They were surprised I could drive a stick at first - until I told them I taught him. 

Question for y'all. Complete CC engine rebuild including machining is about $3500. Will be $3875 if I go with a remanufactured head and he rebuilds the rest. Shop is owned by a (former) VW Tech, he has all the equipment he had at the dealer, only works on Audi/Porsche/VW and the occasional BMW. He has done 17 of the 2.0T engine rebuilds since opening in 8/15, and currently has two CCs (including mine) a GTI and a Tiguan in process. So in three weeks, it will be 21. 

Does that quote sound reasonable? _(Originally was quoted $7K for used engine by the shop AAA towed it to when it died in the mall parking lot.)_

I think I'm the only frumpy middle-aged woman, nonenthusiast, around these parts. I only have the CC because my beloved '10 Jetta SEL died after it was smashed, *while parked in front of our house*, by a drunk driver at 3AM on *Christmas Morning*, 2013. I went off to the dealer after the TOTAL hoping to find another '10 and ended up with the CC. I love it, but not as much as my Jetta, RIP.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Ordered my front bags!!! Wooo air ride spring of 2017!


----------



## Dwalker112 (Jan 8, 2017)

What kind of wheels are those????


----------



## Dwalker112 (Jan 8, 2017)

Does the Bluetooth audio work??


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

man what a difference with new rear main seal..... now motor is even quieter like when I bought this CPO at 27k..... now at 107k after water pump replaced, carbon cleaning done @ 83k. 
always had regular maintenance, just replaced new plugs and coils also as well as new PCV.

Here is my old seal








and new seal








comparing two...









next project is tensioner upgrade, new belt, and mounts.

then maybe finally stage 1+ from unitronics....


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Again, you'll want to swap those 15mm's to the front


 not sure, but I feel like there is more space in the rear rather than in the front. Maybe when I get low, I will see what you mean, but so far so good. I don't feel any change apart from the appearance, but definetely I miss some nice rims together with no fender gap.

But to keep ourselves busy...










Not sure if it fits though . I ordered it before I've noticed it is not applicable to 2013+ (?)


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

MM's said:


> not sure, but I feel like there is more space in the rear rather than in the front. Maybe when I get low, I will see what you mean, but so far so good. I don't feel any change apart from the appearance, but definetely I miss some nice rims together with no fender gap.
> 
> But to keep ourselves busy...
> 
> ...


The blow off spacer should fit. The only thing that you may find different is the guide peg hole, it may not be big enough. I'm my case I had to grind the diverted valve a little so it would fit in the hole.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I think this discussion should be "anti" Wheel / Rim / Lowering..... there's a separate thread for that. But that my .02


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have ran wiring for my system build. Each side has 3 sets of wires. 14g and 2 16g. Not much to show it was done.

















Also ran power cable 0g and was trying to figure out some fabrication of car PC monitor









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MM's (Dec 29, 2016)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> The blow off spacer should fit. The only thing that you may find different is the guide peg hole, it may not be big enough. I'm my case I had to grind the diverted valve a little so it would fit in the hole.


Thanks a lot for the info! I went to the installation place being more conscious what may need to be adjusted. Luckily, there was nothing to be grinded, just a little (micro) plastic "thing" to be removed so both parts fits perfect.

And... the result is pretty nice


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Found out my salesman snuck the Care package into my contract when my 20k service was "free"!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just did a quick oil change using "Belgian Castrol" this time instead of the Castrol OE+ stuff. Time will tell a difference. Was trying to see what all the fuss was about "German Castrol" and was sent BC instead, oh well. Realized after I had closed everything up that I forgot to do a final oil level check so I popped the hood again only to find that the gas in my hood support strut (maybe incorrect terminology) has leaked out and no longer holds the thing up :banghead:



Has this happened to anyone else? I'm nearing 95k on my '09. The one for the trunk still works fine. According to parts.vw.com, I'll be needing part number 3C8823359B to replace, but ECS says it's a no-go for the CC. Couldn't find any part numbers on the "lift support" itself.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Just did a quick oil change using "Belgian Castrol" this time instead of the Castrol OE+ stuff. Time will tell a difference. Was trying to see what all the fuss was about "German Castrol" and was sent BC instead, oh well. Realized after I had closed everything up that I forgot to do a final oil level check so I popped the hood again only to find that the gas in my hood support strut (maybe incorrect terminology) has leaked out and no longer holds the thing up :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? I'm nearing 95k on my '09. The one for the trunk still works fine. According to parts.vw.com, I'll be needing part number 3C8823359B to replace, but ECS says it's a no-go for the CC. Couldn't find any part numbers on the "lift support" itself.


Yep looks like 3C8823359 is the part you need
http://www.keffervwparts.com/a/Volk...05_5990387/HOOD-HOOD--COMPONENTS/9257140.html


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Clutch bleeder block mod, bled all four brake lines while I was at it. So far only drove it 3 feet, but clutch felt good there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Traded her in for a 2017 S3. I'm going to miss her.


----------



## migrainedinpgh (Feb 7, 2017)

I got it back on Friday. :heart:


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> Traded her in for a 2017 S3. I'm going to miss her.


Thats awesome, love the color combo! How is it compared to the cc so far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

Went from this, to this over the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

AndreiMTM said:


> Thats awesome, love the color combo! How is it compared to the cc so far?


The color is beautiful in person. It feels a lot smaller, obviously, but I like smaller cars. It's really quick and tight. The virtual cockpit is pure awesomeness.

I like the layout of the center console a bit more on the CC, though. And I do miss the extra storage sometimes, the center console is small and there's no extra storage bin by the steering wheel. But my wife drives the Alltrack now, so we'll take that when I need to haul a bunch of stuff around. And I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I prefer the vinyl seats because of their durability, so we'll see how this leather holds up. Otherwise, I love everything about the S3. I plan on keeping this car a looooong time. I said the same thing about my CC, but I had a good opportunity to upgrade cars and I took it. I'll definitely miss the CC, though. I loved that thing.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Worked a deal with the machinist at work to make me a custom controller mount for my dash. Also my front bags came in the mail!!!



















Gonna get it powdercoated black I think.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Traded her in for a 2016 Audi S7 Prestige


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Traded her in for a 2016 Audi S7 Prestige


Hell yeah... this is my favorite car!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hell yeah... this is my favorite car!


seriously. congrats man!

if i won the lottery the first thing i would do is go buy an RS7. again, congratulations!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Traded her in for a 2016 Audi S7 Prestige


Wow, that was quick & random 

Did you leave it as is & "modded"?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hell yeah... this is my favorite car!


Hahahahaha! I kid I kid! I just saw
Some other guy say he traded in for an S3 and I thought "hmmm if I was actually going to buy something else what would I buy? What would be the reaction on vortex? 

I'm actually surprised Serge didn't jump all over this and text me saying "you did what???"

These were some sweet eBay pics though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hahahahaha! I kid I kid! I just saw ..


hey man .. i was surprised too! yeah, all kidding aside, that wouldve been a sweet swap .. but unless someone actually gives me one for nothin, i wouldnt trade my cc for anything else in particular! .. glad you're still with us cc'ers, cuz we enjoy the unique mods you've been doing and looking forward to a lot more .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

RocknRolla said:


> Traded her in for a 2017 S3. I'm going to miss her.


Great choice! If I could, that would be my ideal daily driver.

What are your plans with it? Those make *solid* power with just a tune and downpipe.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Great choice! If I could, that would be my ideal daily driver.
> 
> What are your plans with it? Those make *solid* power with just a tune and downpipe.


Honestly, I don't plan on doing it too much to it. I plan on keeping this car for a long time and it's pretty perfect the way it is. I already added a clear bra to the front end, I'll tint the windows, and maybe add a tune down the road. I love the wheels, and I'm afraid to touch the suspension because of the magnetic ride. Maybe some Audi valve stem caps.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Milltek 3" tips for sale!


PM or text 7739790623











Ready2Ship! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hahahahaha! I kid I kid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^Cruel. Would have been sweet tho.^^


I told her how dirty she looked today. Gonna give her a bath as soon as I get home!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

RocknRolla said:


> Honestly, I don't plan on doing it too much to it. I plan on keeping this car for a long time and it's pretty perfect the way it is. I already added a clear bra to the front end, I'll tint the windows, and maybe add a tune down the road. I love the wheels, and I'm afraid to touch the suspension because of the magnetic ride. Maybe some Audi valve stem caps.


Sounds solid. I think the JB4 would be perfect for you :thumbup:


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Tweeter pods 




















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Tweeter pods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tweeters are those? Kind of look like those Frog tweeters. 

Did you have the Dynaudio setup? Curious how good that is.....lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hdale85 said:


> What tweeters are those? Kind of look like those Frog tweeters.
> 
> Did you have the Dynaudio setup? Curious how good that is.....lol


I don't know yet, had them tested for short time. Had GB10 and they were wonderful. I'm sure zero to none these will perform very well. I'm going active setup with Helix DSP PRO and car PC with optical output input.... I will tell more once everything is in its place with GB60 and tuned. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> I don't know yet, had them tested for short time. Had GB10 and they were wonderful. I'm sure zero to none these will perform very well. I'm going active setup with Helix DSP PRO and car PC with optical output input.... I will tell more once everything is in its place with GB60 and tuned.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


So you are using AudioFrog then. Heard good things about them, they are pricey though.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Pulled the coil packs to do the plugs and found out the valve cover O rings around the plug wells are seeping oil. Car only has 57k on it! Anyone else see these go this early on? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

New spark plugs installed, old ones were getting pretty worn...and washed her up! 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Put Leds in Reverse lights in dat mk2 booty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Put Leds in Reverse lights in dat mk2 booty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Do you have the link where you purchased them from?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

mwurman said:


> .. valve cover O rings around the plug wells are seeping oil. Car only has 57k on it! Anyone else see these go this early ..


hey man .. if there is no puddling, then youre good for a while .. that would be the cylinder ladder/galley seal and requires head r&r and new/updated VW rtv seal, better than original factory .. about five bills at dealer .. also a good time to check your timing cover seals .. good luck!


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Just ordered new Hankook Ventus V12 Evo2 235/35/19 and 3SDM 0.01 19x8.5


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

Kowal_ said:


> Just ordered new Hankook Ventus V12 Evo2 235/35/19 and 3SDM 0.01 19x8.5


Those are some sexy wheels.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Had to replace the 12V power source fuse, no idea why it blew.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hit a pothole and blew a tire in the way to Bear Mountain, NY.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mwurman said:


> Pulled the coil packs to do the plugs and found out the valve cover O rings around the plug wells are seeping oil. Car only has 57k on it! Anyone else see these go this early on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relaaax thats not oil but a seal and its pretty normal. You will find it on any 2.0TSI engine


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Kowal_ said:


> Just ordered new Hankook Ventus V12 Evo2 235/35/19 and 3SDM 0.01 19x8.5


Your going to love those tires..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Relaaax thats not oil but a seal and its pretty normal. You will find it on any 2.0TSI engine


x2 on that....that's the red sealant

Normal


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Washed the poor thing for the first time in months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Finally installed my mk6 steering wheel, now I just have to get the dsg pedals coded. Btw, if anyone is looking for a mk6 steering wheel I have one for sale for manual cars. So far love the steering wheel and how it feels, can't wait to get the pedals coded 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*New Wheels*

Added some Niche Verona M-150 wheels 17x8.

Still on stock suspension. 1.5 drop coming soon


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Backstory:* Rear ended in 09/16. Covered by other party's insurance (Farmer's).

Farmer's has a warranty through the local Ford dealer and the local VW dealer doesn't have their own body shop. They do have a contracted shop but he's already done work on my car and I'm not impressed with his work or his customer service. Farmer's warrantees the Ford dealer's work for as long as I own the car so I said 'Hey, why not'.

Fast forward to today (it took me a while to call on the claim. Damage was minimal, just cracked paint and I was in the middle of a move and a promotion so things got lost in the process). 

Drop my car off and get a rental: 2017 Chevy Sonic :banghead:. Take a nap on my day off, etc. Get a call from the body shop asking about previous paintwork, which I divulged when they inspected the car for an estimate. They told me there are 6+ layers of paint on the bumper and she doesn't think Farmer's will pay for replacement or labor to strip and re-prime, leaving me to pay the difference. States that the paint can be repaired in the affected area but will likely peel off again and they can't warranty the work. I made a very calm rational point about my car being back to the state it was pre-collision and she says she'll call me back shortly.

I guess she spoke to her manager and he didn't question why it needed replaced. They can't locate an aftermarket bumper cover but sourced an OE one and everything will be covered by Farmer's. For the past ~2.5 years, everything I've had a shop do on this car has been an absolute fight (key replacement which never happened, paintwork by the dealer who sold it, fighting with the guy who repainted it, PCV replacement, TPMS, you name it) this is the first thing that has gone smoothly and actually favored me.

[SUB]to be clear, I wasn't trying to dishonestly get the bumper replaced. just really glad they're doing what it takes to get the car back the way it was[/SUB]


Just after accident










Most recent photo I can find. Dirt and whatnot has worked its way in there and caused the paint to bubble. They said it fell off when they touched it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> Finally installed my mk6 steering wheel, now I just have to get the dsg pedals coded. Btw, if anyone is looking for a mk6 steering wheel I have one for sale for manual cars. So far love the steering wheel and how it feels, can't wait to get the pedals coded


Looks good, though I was gonna be selling my black stitching R-line steering wheel w/paddles in the next week or so

If you need the coding done though, I'm not that far from you & I can do that for you btw :thumbup:


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cleaned it inside, damn winter... Vacuum, leather treatment, and so on.. now I could enjoy the inside. In the next few weeks once the system gets fully integrated, I will take it to a shop to get full detail done... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

1. New leather on my steering wheel.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFcXNyaEVZUWJHeVk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFNzdFQThBdzBJWFk

Also waiting for my new perforated leather shift knob 

2. Made some interior cleaning and detailing:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFZlFaX3UyUURrZ1k

Before:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFU3JqYmpXQkN2V28

After:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFN1N3UjV3emJONHc

Here you can see the whole dirt from only one seat 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFWnlrXzU3MzNXbVk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

17matrix17 said:


> 1. New leather on my steering wheel.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFcXNyaEVZUWJHeVk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByKiABWAidrFNzdFQThBdzBJWFk
> 
> ...


Why would you even let your seat get that dirty... That's some nasty **** right there... Unless you got dirty ass friends that don't give a **** about your things. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

It is a dirt from the previous owner  I bought it about 1.5 year ago but had no time to clean it with water vacum cleaner  Now it is perfect.

But I am sure that if you do the same with your material seats it will be the same dirty effect


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

17matrix17 said:


> It is a dirt from the previous owner  I bought it about 1.5 year ago but had no time to clean it with water vacum cleaner  Now it is perfect.
> 
> But I am sure that if you do the same with your material seats it will be the same dirty effect


Two things: 

You have cloth seats??? I didn't even know that was available on the CC anywhere. 

Also what is the button under the ESP OFF next to the shifter? Should be Auto Hold but I can't quite make it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes here in Poland and Europe cloth seats are available on CC.

To be honest I prefer cloth seats. I don't like to stick to leather seats. I have such seats in Lexus IS and its in not best choice for me

This button is my additional anty thief system


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just received the new MFSW buttons I ordered. The left side has a star where my current ones have a microphone. I have dictation disabled and an aftermarket Android unit installed in the car. The button should function the same as I'm not replacing the MFSW module, correct?? 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good, though I was gonna be selling my black stitching R-line steering wheel w/paddles in the next week or so
> 
> If you need the coding done though, I'm not that far from you & I can do that for you btw :thumbup:


I wish you were selling it two weeks ago when I got mine haha. If you are selling any other 2.0t parts or stuff that fits a cc let me know, I'd rather buy local than pay for shipping and wait. And I talked to someone that should be able to do it, but if it falls through I will let you know. Thank you!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> I wish you were selling it two weeks ago when I got mine haha. If you are selling any other 2.0t parts or stuff that fits a cc let me know, I'd rather buy local than pay for shipping and wait. And I talked to someone that should be able to do it, but if it falls through I will let you know. Thank you!


I have all sorts of stuff that would fit a CC....but it's going on my car, lol 
If anything doesn't get used, I'll post up/let you know

If you can't get it coded, just send me a PM. It only takes 1 minute to do it


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

popped a misfire today. going to replace the coil packs and spark plugs here shortly.

what Coils do you guys suggest. I have heard of using the "red top" ones. is this an OEM option or is it something aftermarket?

thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks to the person in a Myrtle Beach Resort who had the nerve to key my car.
Gives me a reason to do some touch ups and paint my roof black

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> popped a misfire today. going to replace the coil packs and spark plugs here shortly.
> 
> what Coils do you guys suggest. I have heard of using the "red top" ones. is this an OEM option or is it something aftermarket?
> 
> thanks. :thumbup:


You want the OEM ones, part number: 06E905115E 

There are lots that will say "OEM", but you want Genuine VW/Audi ones. This is probably the best price...$23/each from a actual VW dealer (Fowler VW) on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Volkswagen-Coil-Pack-06E-905-115-E/dp/B008QXZ5UI'

Or here, but plus shipping:
https://shopdap.com/store/06e905115e-r8-red-ignition-coils-2-0-t.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> You want the OEM ones, part number: 06E905115E
> 
> There are lots that will say "OEM", but you want Genuine VW/Audi ones. This is probably the best price...$23/each from a actual VW dealer (Fowler VW) on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Volkswagen-Coil-Pack-06E-905-115-E/dp/B008QXZ5UI'
> ...


cool thanks, i found those last night as well.

so the ones on ECS are not true OEM? The manufacturer they list is "Original Equipment"


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Got an inexpensive but very practicle arm rest's secondary storage, to cover this mess 










After

















Bought on aliexpress for 7.74 and free shipping 8) took 10 days to arrive


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Thanks to the person in a Myrtle Beach Resort who had the nerve to key my car.
> Gives me a reason to do some touch ups and paint my roof black
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh man what a nasty person! Good thing it can be fixed, cause it's not scratched all the way to the metal. Sorry for you. Anyway, in my complex i randomly saw a guy in our parking lot. He seemed to look angry at me every time. I never said hi just mind my own business. I usually parked next to his old mercedes and one day i saw a dent on a rear door. When he opened his door he just smashed it into my car, even left his car's paint. People are hating and jealous, that's great! 😀


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

New "R" logo on steering wheel


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just picked it up after having the bumper replaced. It looks amazing. The detail isn't half bad either! 










Currently installing new MFSW buttons and couldn't be more excited. The left D-pad fell out in my hand on the way home. 

Update: the new buttons have a different part number (5C0-959-537/8) to mine (3C8-959-537/8) even though they're for the same wheel, they will not fit. Much disappoint. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> I have all sorts of stuff that would fit a CC....but it's going on my car, lol
> If anything doesn't get used, I'll post up/let you know
> 
> If you can't get it coded, just send me a PM. It only takes 1 minute to do it


Hahah makes sense. Well let me know  I got them coded, thankfully it was fairly simple. Thank you though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

timoshina said:


> Got an inexpensive but very practicle arm rest's secondary storage, to cover this mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Do you happen to have a link, if you don't mind me asking? Or what should I search? Wouldn't mind that to cover up my gasoline receipts in there lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Those trays are awesome, the best 10.00 I've ever spent.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

AndreiMTM said:


> That looks great! Do you happen to have a link, if you don't mind me asking? Or what should I search? Wouldn't mind that to cover up my gasoline receipts in there lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go 


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32269645807.html


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> cool thanks, i found those last night as well.
> 
> so the ones on ECS are not true OEM? The manufacturer they list is "Original Equipment"


Genuine OEM:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/ignition-coil-priced-each/06e905115e/

"Original Equipment" is the aftermarket version/brand (and fools a lot of people):
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-nfis-original-equipment-parts/ignition-coil-priced-each/06e905115e~brp/


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58b1bdd5264e2/20170225_110448.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58b1bd973ff2d/20170225_110338.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58b1bde579889/20170224_185719.jpg?

Innovited LED kit from Amazon. Compared to my 6k hid on the passenger side. Through mk5 GTI projector.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

17matrix17 said:


> New "R" logo on steering wheel


Link to where you got it?


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

installed a euro switch...sorry i haven't washed the car for about a month...socal raining. OEM bulbs did not change anything.













































twilight...about 5pm


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

DarthBajan said:


> Link to where you got it?


I bought it on aliexpress 

http://s.aliexpress.com/yURvqABz


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Location location location Helix DSP director









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin6 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just the usual, washed the car carefully using a pressure washer without causing any new scratching/swirls.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

17matrix17 said:


> I bought it on aliexpress
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/yURvqABz


:thumbup: much appreciated.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Those trays are awesome, the best 10.00 I've ever spent.


Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Got it fitted with some Nittos NT555s and a wash.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

DarthBajan said:


> Link to where you got it?


Is this a stock picture or your car? :screwy:

Few things:

1) The Seats look to be cloth.... not offered in USA markets that i'm aware of.
2) The steering wheel has both stitching in the color of the interior color, AND a perforated bottom..... both not offered in the USA model that I'm aware of.
3) The stick shifter also has stitching in the interior color of the car.... also not offered in the US market that i'm aware of.

Just curious because.... I have #2 which was a special order. And have been looking for #3, but haven't found anywhere but a germany site where the guy won't respond to me.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Is this a stock picture or your car? :screwy:
> 
> Few things:
> 
> ...


It is my own car. Steering wheel and shifter were made for my custom order. You won't find it anywhere as a stock option. I am still waiting for the perforated shift knob then it will be fitted to the steering wheel bottom

The cloth seats are stock here in Poland (Europe)

The link I gave you was only to the rline logo.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

17matrix17 said:


> It is my own car. Steering wheel and shifter were made for my custom order. You won't find it anywhere as a stock option. I am still waiting for the perforated shift knob then it will be fitted to the steering wheel bottom
> 
> The cloth seats are stock here in Poland (Europe)
> 
> The link I gave you was only to the rline logo.


Yea that's what I figured.... In the USA there is no ability to order any of what you have in your picture from a dealer locally. All parts must be sourced through some EURO avenue. I have the same steering wheel as you.... I had to find that in Germany a long time ago.

I've been looking to get the shifter boot / Shifter assembly with the stitching in either beige or Nougat (the later being a VW Individual option in Europe) for the past 3 years. If you have a source / ability to acquire it as a genuine VW part (not aftermarket garbage), let me know.... maybe we can work something out.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Why won't you find a leather workshop and just give them to trim your steering wheel and shifter boot with the stitching colour as you want? It did this.

It is small cost here in Poland and it is about 40$ for steering wheel and about 10$ for shifter


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just installed a spoiler, is not big but I like it.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

17matrix17 said:


> Why won't you find a leather workshop and just give them to trim your steering wheel and shifter boot with the stitching colour as you want? It did this.
> 
> It is small cost here in Poland and it is about 40$ for steering wheel and about 10$ for shifter


I do everything OEM, or go home. I don't like Jimmy rigged stuff (not implying that you did that).... If it's something getting done on my vehicle, it's an OEM feature. I will gladly replace a OEM part with another OEM part if it increases the appearance / features of the car. I will not alter an OEM part with something custom or fabricated. The exception to this.... is Rotors / Pads, Caliper Paint, Turn Signal / DRL and only if it's of a VERY high quality craftsmanship.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

X/post from the fb page but maybe I'll get more help here. 

Looking for some ideas. I got these bad boys from ecs cut my old tips off and a)they are too big, so I got adapters and welded them onto my muffler, now b)they are too close for me to fit both together. I tried heating them up at the muffler and bending them but can't do it for the life of me. What can I do to get them to fit? Thinking about sending them back


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I do everything OEM, or go home. I don't like Jimmy rigged stuff (not implying that you did that).... If it's something getting done on my vehicle, it's an OEM feature. I will gladly replace a OEM part with another OEM part if it increases the appearance / features of the car. I will not alter an OEM part with something custom or fabricated. The exception to this.... is Rotors / Pads, Caliper Paint, Turn Signal / DRL and only if it's of a VERY high quality craftsmanship.


I guarantee you that this new leather steering wheel is much better quality than any oem part. It depends on what leather quality you choose but I understand your approach to this aspect.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stage 1

Get the GOOD stuff....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sellinagolf said:


> X/post from the fb page but maybe I'll get more help here.
> 
> Looking for some ideas. I got these bad boys from ecs cut my old tips off and a)they are too big, so I got adapters and welded them onto my muffler, now b)they are too close for me to fit both together. I tried heating them up at the muffler and bending them but can't do it for the life of me. What can I do to get them to fit? Thinking about sending them back


Send them back

You're gonna need some smaller diameter ones


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Just installed a spoiler, is not big but I like it.


Where'd you get it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Did heated steering wheel job. I like it! 










Leather becomes thicker by put heated line inside 



















IG : bihagun_cc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

raleigharner said:


> Where'd you get it from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/401200174088


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

cabalero said:


> Did heated steering wheel job. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What deck do you have? Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cabalero said:


> Did heated steering wheel job. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You modified your steering wheel, or the steering wheel came with this? How do you turn on the heat feature?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

CarolinaCC said:


> What deck do you have? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 10.2'' android deck! You can get it at aliexpress 

And you can get main theme for vw cc here
https://plus.google.com/communities/112355462202684156885









Interior before/after


















This is special version developer made for me 

Instagram : bihagun_cc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> You modified your steering wheel, or the steering wheel came with this? How do you turn on the heat feature?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's mod from mine, but local repair shop did 

I missed to post switch pic! here u r 










There are two heated modes 

Instagram : bihagun_cc



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got my HID's in, no more amber!!! Even when I went with 5000k they are still quite blue.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Well...I'm in line. Hopefully I don't misrepresent the cc line to bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I did pretty good...










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

mijofi4 said:


> Guess I did pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I managed to get my 3.6 awd sideways today when doing a u-turn in warm clear weather. Until today I hadn't even heard the tires chirp let alone squeal for mercy.


----------



## artem.j (Dec 29, 2016)

cabalero said:


> Did heated steering wheel job. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The carbon trim you have. Is that carbon wrap or actual carbon trim? It looks great

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

artem.j said:


> The carbon trim you have. Is that carbon wrap or actual carbon trim? It looks great
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ty! It's water printing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artem.j (Dec 29, 2016)

cabalero said:


> Ty! It's water printing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mind sharing how much it cost you to treat the front dash and 4 doors?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## artem.j (Dec 29, 2016)

AndyGC said:


> New color. Semi gloss graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the name of that wheel?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

VMR V710


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javos (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally completed the retrofit.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

New R-line tresholds:


















Mounted and coded foot led lights









Still waiting for new carpets made for my special order and new shift knob


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

17matrix17 said:


> New R-line tresholds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you install the footwell lights? I hate not having them. Is there a diy or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

All front end parts have been removed and entering the priming stages.

This image of the original center grille should give you an idea of what a terrible paint job looks like after put to use on the road for a while. Notice the infinite # of chips and cracks.










The new mirror covers (which have the factory LED cutouts from Germany for the lane departure warning)... Have been epoxied, awaiting much further work to be done.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

AndreiMTM said:


> How did you install the footwell lights? I hate not having them. Is there a diy or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you have


----------



## oceansun31 (May 7, 2015)

17matrix17 said:


> New R-line tresholds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the writeup in lights! Also, where did you get the thresholds? Thanks,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Here


----------



## oceansun31 (May 7, 2015)

17matrix17 said:


> Here


Thanks bro!! Placed order!! BTW, I thought they mounted on the black trim piece w/ the cutout but see their a step down on the top side of upper rail..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm dying for more detail. What did the shop use for a heater element? Does it heat the whole circumference of the wheel or just near the spokes (many cars only heat a small area of the wheel)? How was it wired? Is that a VW switch?

I'd happily ship a steering wheel to have an element added and have the wheel rewrapped, but you're a little too far away for me to bring my car to the same shop. 

I've been thinking about adding an element to my wheel for a while, but the shops that I've approached haven't known what I meant. I think I could figure out the rest if I had to, but the wheel itself has me stumped.

Thanks for any additional detail that you can provide.



cabalero said:


> Yes it's mod from mine, but local repair shop did
> 
> I missed to post switch pic! here u r
> 
> ...


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Progress

Did you know this piece from the front grille could be removed successfully without breaking any clips? Too bad you can't order it separately










Off with old crappy paint and time for an epoxy prime










Even the front parking sensors and headlight washers get some love before the repaint











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

You didn't want to shave the front tag holes?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

G60ING said:


> You didn't want to shave the front tag holes?


They got shaved. I just didn't get a picture of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Got these done the other day, but finally getting around to posting. Got my Rola Roof Rack on, and finished up my ****ar Wooden Rack. May not be everyone's cup of tea, but I am satisfied with the results.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

usaf-lt-g said:


> They got shaved. I just didn't get a picture of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Replaced one of my xenon bulbs for a cool $130 after one literally exploded...and pulled a P0303 cylinder 3 misfire code. Already carbon cleaned the car and replaced spark plugs. New coils are arriving today...and the car only has 58k on it...joy lol



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

In the middle of a clay bar and wax. Pretty excited with how it's turning out. Next step is Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax. Going to have to detail the inside tomorrow because I'm exhausted from this heat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Replaced coil packs just now and cleared the cylinder 3 misfire code...no more rough idle and no more hesitation...runs like it was new!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Progress
> 
> Did you know this piece from the front grille could be removed successfully without breaking any clips?


Yes


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes


Lol... Show off. 

To bad you can't buy it separately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Trytochaseme said:


> custom or bolt on flares?


custom metal fab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

New custom made carpets


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Several things getting done today:

1) several small really unnoticeable, but noticeable to me dings over the years.... Getting marked for repair...



















2) the PDR guy. If you have never seen what these guys actually do.... You're missing out. The tools they use, and the skill is some kind of patience and art I could only wish to have. It's crazy the tools they use....










3) best base coat you can buy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Changed to new wheels for summer tire 

love it!















































Instagram : bihagun_cc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cabalero said:


> Changed to new wheels for summer tire
> 
> love it!


CC looks great in that color :thumbup:


----------



## streamg (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi guys, im getting next week or so new wheels 8.5x20 ET42 (tyres 235 30 20). Will i have problems with rubbing? Mine is 2013 with DDC and H&R 40mm springs. Now im riding with original VW Lakeville 8x18 ET41. Tnx and greets from Croatia


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

streamg said:


> Hi guys, im getting next week or so new wheels 8.5x20 ET42 (tyres 235 30 20). Will i have problems with rubbing? Mine is 2013 with DDC and H&R 40mm springs. Now im riding with original VW Lakeville 8x18 ET41. Tnx and greets from Croatia


You'll be fine. Won't rub at all


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Installed my new Ingo Noak front lip to replace my Maxton Designs lip that was destroyed a few weeks ago. Also got my wooden rack installed which I also made.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Paid $500 to get the head liner refurbished on my 2009 CC. 
Last VW I will own. 
Quality has nosedived. 
No way a headliner should be in this state. 
2 Years ago whilst under warranty it was reported. But trims not covered. 
Piece of crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure where you're located but I'm in SWFL and sagging headliners are very common here among 7-8 year old cars of all makes. My CC is starting to sag as well around a couple of the edges and near the visors. Leaving my sunroof vented for heat dissipation seems to have slowed the progression but I'll have to get it looked at, hopefully in a couple more years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Can my transmission and clutch handle the torque and horse power increase?*

Hi guys,

i`m considering to change my ECU software on my Passat CC 170 TDI with manuel transmission because i feel that it sometimes lacks power. The change will make my car go from 170Hk/350Nm to around 205Hk/420Nm and i`m wondering if anyone out there knows if my manual transmission and clutch will be able to handel that kind of power increase? I found a thread that say that the VW CBBB(170hk TDI) engine can handle maximum 215hk an 430Nm without any changes to the engine but i wonder what you guys think.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll leave this here for now. 




























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

New shift knob


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Gave her a clean 😊










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

robjettauk said:


> Gave her a clean 😊
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As did I










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

So interestingly enough, the primed pieces from VW (front bumper, and lip) contained runs in the actual prime.

BEFORE









AFTER









Everything shot with fresh primer, and getting a base coat and initial clear coat tonight.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Clear coating




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTW (Aug 21, 2016)

Air Ride and HRE's. Not too much yet.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


>


Nice

You built a makeshift spray booth it looks like?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice
> 
> You built a makeshift spray booth it looks like?


Not I,

A friend of mine who loves to paint and is actually good at this stuff lol. It's his hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Fs: Apr dp*

APR DP for sale. Comes with a new turbo gasket. See link below.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8542218-FS-APR-DP-with-new-flange

DP bought from Dan (snbrdrdan) but was never installed. Adding original listing here as well for reference:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8284561-FS-APR-Downpipe


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

mk6checka said:


>


Lol, the image needs to be hosted on an image hosting site like imgur, photobucket, flickr, etc. You can't just put the image file name inside the IMG tags and expect it to work, it has to be the link to the file on the hosting site.


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

tank got wrapped








built the wood floor









got the floor raised up to hide the air ride components









finished product.. still need to put my wheels on but its getting there


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

Neezy13 said:


> Lol, the image needs to be hosted on an image hosting site like imgur, photobucket, flickr, etc. You can't just put the image file name inside the IMG tags and expect it to work, it has to be the link to the file on the hosting site.


yeah i figured that part out the hard way lol


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

apr intake


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

mk6checka said:


> ... its getting there ..


hey man .. welcome to the vortex .. it sure is getting there - real fast too, eh .. thats a nice cc and a great job on the air ride system, very clean, functional and straight up with class .. only issue is the hyundai reference .. enjoy the ride, good luck!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

TexasTW said:


> Air Ride and HRE's. Not too much yet ..


hey man .. looking good brother .. welcome to the vortex .. how bout some more details of what you got going there .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

kbad said:


> hey man .. welcome to the vortex .. it sure is getting there - real fast too, eh .. thats a nice cc and a great job on the air ride system, very clean, functional and straight up with class .. only issue is the hyundai reference .. enjoy the ride, good luck!


thanks man! yeah i know the plate frame has to go. just havent gotten around to taking it off yet


----------



## TexasTW (Aug 21, 2016)

kbad said:


> hey man .. looking good brother .. welcome to the vortex .. how bout some more details of what you got going there .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Thanks. 

It is a 2016 VR6 4Motion w/Slam bags Airlift V2 management and running HRE 543 3 Piece in a 20x9 ET42 wrapped in 245 30s. I did install the Haldex unit for the 4 motion and I am still playing with that. I plan on doing an audio install soon. 

Cheers.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

New led red ambient light:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Installed something


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

17matrix17 said:


> New led red ambient light:



Cool, I have done very similar thing few years ago....... but are you really running wire outside of the door :screwy: ??? I hope that's temporary


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Nooo, that cable is not outside and it is temporary for camera usb connection with radio.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

17matrix17 said:


> New led red ambient light:


Which LED strips did you go with for this? Looks really nice!


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

It is EL wire. It is connected to door buttons light and you can control it with the light intensity regulator which is located near streering wheel.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I did some wire work for the system and put a grill on the sub box



























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

but where do your groceries go?


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

In the back there will be a panel on the amps lol everything is dualble

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Got Windows Tinting done on Friday after work.
35% all around and front 50%

I truly love it... It's all ceremic to reduce the heat from the sun. 





























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Some wires today 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Got Windows Tinting done on Friday after work.
> 35% all around and front 50%
> 
> I truly love it... It's all ceremic to reduce the heat from the sun.
> ...


WTF? how can you tint front window? I don't understand it, how stupid idea it is... What about safety and vision in night? What about your law?


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

17matrix17 said:


> WTF? how can you tint front window? I don't understand it, how stupid idea it is... What about safety and vision in night? What about your law?


First of all it's personal preference, second of all it's a special film that goes on there, you can see everything perfectly. You can't even tell the difference is there... The reflection is making the car look way much darker than what it really is .. now one of my friends got 20% all around... Now that's super stupid idea!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

made some cleaning and tried a new wax


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

holy sh*t! That steering wheel! Where did you get it from? :thumbup:


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Please don't tell me you have a wire ran to the tweeter pod on the pillar on the right hand side. If you do, take your car to a show for them Todo proper install. It looks absolutely ,... Have no words for it. I'm a car audio junkie no way in hell I'll let this hang in my car 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Big format twewter










Audio frog mid









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Please don't tell me you have a wire ran to the tweeter pod on the pillar on the right hand side. If you do, take your car to a show for them Todo proper install. It looks absolutely ,... Have no words for it. I'm a car audio junkie no way in hell I'll let this hang in my car
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Haha no luck. How did you deduce that because I do not know how the teeeter cable could go to the headliner. Did you do that with your cables?  It isn't tweeter cable but temporary cable for front camera which is located on the mirror inside. That malice did not success, maybe i should tint my front window as you did that it won't be seen from outside? 

Coranzo that steering wheel was custom made by small internal workshop which is dealing with leather.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahaha funny  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Added little gadget for the back passenger


----------



## Nand0_o (Aug 18, 2016)

Antmo920 said:


> Moved my tank and hid the compressor.


I was looking through some trunk setups to get an idea of where to put my tank. I am leaning towards the way you have it here because it looks good and saves trunk space. How did you go about mounting it?


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> First of all it's personal preference, second of all it's a special film that goes on there, you can see everything perfectly. You can't even tell the difference is there... The reflection is making the car look way much darker than what it really is .. now one of my friends got 20% all around... Now that's super stupid idea!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Mine is tinted as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Nand0_o said:


> I was looking through some trunk setups to get an idea of where to put my tank. I am leaning towards the way you have it here because it looks good and saves trunk space. How did you go about mounting it?


I have my tank mounted the same way. found some tank brackets to screw the bracket into the deck lid.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

CarolinaCC said:


> Mine is tinted as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I guess I'm not the only one  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Kowal_ said:


> Added little gadget for the back passenger




What is this? <Raised Eyebrow>


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> First of all it's personal preference, second of all it's a special film that goes on there, you can see everything perfectly. You can't even tell the difference is there... The reflection is making the car look way much darker than what it really is .. now one of my friends got 20% all around... Now that's super stupid idea!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Technically, no state allows any percentage of tint on the front windshield. However, they now make a "tintless" clear tint that you can apply to the windshield, specifically for blocking out UV and heat. A lot of people don't know about it, but it's VERY effective. I don't personally have it installed, but it is the ONLY legal tint allowed on a windshield in any state.

Not trying to be the preacher here.... but the penalties for being caught for any level of tint on the front windshield are usually much more dramatic than those of exceeding tint laws on other windows. Many police will scrutinize more heavily on the windshield because of already mentioned perceived saftey hazards (regardless of whether or not those safety hazards exist or not..... it's all about the perception). I.E. - A police officer is not going to want to listen to nor go through a "proof of concept demonstration" of how your tinted windshield from the inside still allows the same light through, and does not obstruct night vision, etc. "But officer - Just get in my car, you'll see! Look through the windshield... see??" That won't stand-up in a court of law either.

Also, as a general warning... I can absolutely guarantee that the second you get pulled over for something not even related.... I.E. Plate Light Out, Speeding, Parked at dunkin donuts and a police officer happens to drive by checking plates for warrants.... The windshield, is going to come up in the conversation.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I will not disagree with you on that in anyway!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I have a friend who had lasix done and has a prescription for a tinted windshield. It works in VA and allows him 20% all around. He does get pulled for every now and again.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

G60ING said:


> I have a friend who had lasix done and has a prescription for a tinted windshield. It works in VA and allows him 20% all around. He does get pulled for every now and again.


That's a one-off  But worth noting. At least he's legal!  Sucks he gets pulled over all the time though. I bet he keeps that prescription in his glovebox lol.


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Technically, no state allows any percentage of tint on the front windshield. However, they now make a "tintless" clear tint that you can apply to the windshield, specifically for blocking out UV and heat. A lot of people don't know about it, but it's VERY effective. I don't personally have it installed, but it is the ONLY legal tint allowed on a windshield in any state.
> 
> Not trying to be the preacher here.... but the penalties for being caught for any level of tint on the front windshield are usually much more dramatic than those of exceeding tint laws on other windows. Many police will scrutinize more heavily on the windshield because of already mentioned perceived saftey hazards (regardless of whether or not those safety hazards exist or not..... it's all about the perception). I.E. - A police officer is not going to want to listen to nor go through a "proof of concept demonstration" of how your tinted windshield from the inside still allows the same light through, and does not obstruct night vision, etc. "But officer - Just get in my car, you'll see! Look through the windshield... see??" That won't stand-up in a court of law either.
> 
> Also, as a general warning... I can absolutely guarantee that the second you get pulled over for something not even related.... I.E. Plate Light Out, Speeding, Parked at dunkin donuts and a police officer happens to drive by checking plates for warrants.... The windshield, is going to come up in the conversation.


You're not wrong ☝, I have been pulled over a few times but here in South Carolina they write a "fix-it" ticket. I go to tint place and have him sign the ticket that the tint was removed and mail it in. No problem, until the next time. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> That's a one-off  But worth noting. At least he's legal!  Sucks he gets pulled over all the time though. I bet he keeps that prescription in his glovebox lol.


 Ope in state of Indiana is legal! And he could have limo all around if he wants too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dropped of the CC to get some goodies installed along with an upgraded rear main seal & H&R front sway bar


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Coranzo said:


> holy sh*t! That steering wheel! Where did you get it from? :thumbup:











Control Custom Steering Wheel from the UK. It is built to your specs, mine is VW leather and Carbon and retains MFC and airbag.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Decided to change up my tank set up in my trunk a bit over the weekend. Had my wife stitch some diamond stitches into the foam backed suede, as well as painted the tank blue. Besides the tank changes I moved the mounting point down a little, and made the mounting plate out of solid oak, and added some aluminum accents and mounting brackets.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Got some goodies in the mail


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Technically, no state allows any percentage of tint on the front windshield. However, they now make a "tintless" clear tint that you can apply to the windshield, specifically for blocking out UV and heat. A lot of people don't know about it, but it's VERY effective. I don't personally have it installed, but it is the ONLY legal tint allowed on a windshield in any state.
> 
> Not trying to be the preacher here.... but the penalties for being caught for any level of tint on the front windshield are usually much more dramatic than those of exceeding tint laws on other windows. Many police will scrutinize more heavily on the windshield because of already mentioned perceived saftey hazards (regardless of whether or not those safety hazards exist or not..... it's all about the perception). I.E. - A police officer is not going to want to listen to nor go through a "proof of concept demonstration" of how your tinted windshield from the inside still allows the same light through, and does not obstruct night vision, etc. "But officer - Just get in my car, you'll see! Look through the windshield... see??" That won't stand-up in a court of law either.
> 
> Also, as a general warning... I can absolutely guarantee that the second you get pulled over for something not even related.... I.E. Plate Light Out, Speeding, Parked at dunkin donuts and a police officer happens to drive by checking plates for warrants.... The windshield, is going to come up in the conversation.



https://www.huperoptikusa.com/automotive/

I live in AZ and tint is a MUST. Huperoptik is amazing it blocks like 98% of UV rays. I have my windshield tinted with that technically its 70% I believe. Tint is way more expensive then regular.... about $500 (full tint) a few years ago.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought this thread is about what did you do to your CC. Vs what is going to happen to you. Either way.... Let keep this thread going... More crazy update on sound system  I also did a big 3 upgrade.
What is big 3?? Well bew bad ass 0 gauge wire to the alternator to the battery. 0 gauge to the OEM spot where OEM wire was, and another wire to the engine block.< Ground wire... That's a big 3. 

Also upgraded my fuse up front to 250 amp. Second battery to 150. 
Mosconi Zero 1 is getting 200 amp fuse. Mosconi Zero4 is getting 150 amp fuse. 

Car PC installed, front controller for volume installed  oh yes list keeps going. Next week the car should sing 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> I thought this thread is about what did you do to your CC. Vs what is going to happen to you. Either way.... Let keep this thread going... More crazy update on sound system  I also did a big 3 upgrade.
> What is big 3?? Well bew bad ass 0 gauge wire to the alternator to the battery. 0 gauge to the OEM spot where OEM wire was, and another wire to the engine block.< Ground wire... That's a big 3.
> 
> Also upgraded my fuse up front to 250 amp. Second battery to 150.
> ...



If you can no longer get to your spare tire why not just put all that stuff where the spare is?


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

NUISANCECC said:


> If you can no longer get to your spare tire why not just put all that stuff where the spare is?


Good f idea should have done that  i still could get in there just don't know about pulling it in and out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What is this? <Raised Eyebrow>


Thing like this: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/aplus/detail-page/B0002LCW8U.PT01.jpg but for passengers sitting at the rear. I took this footrest from Skoda Superb. It is original part


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Did a little bit of maintenance. Thanks to Snobrdrdan for the coil packs and coilover install last week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Finally performance checked:

6MT, FWD 275HP 420Nm.









Also brakes upgrade waiting for assembly (345mm) In the sun the colour looks amazing it containts glitter.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

With some help of a friend with a snake, I finally ran the two VW repair wires a nice forum member sent me from the 9W7 to the RNS510 so I can stream BT music from my phone in stereo. So easy. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dcbc said:


> With some help of a friend with a snake, I finally ran the two VW repair wires a nice forum member sent me from the 9W7 to the RNS510 so I can stream BT music from my phone in stereo. So easy. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner.


Details ?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rods and pistons upgraded.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

G60ING said:


> Details ?


Thankfully, my generous benefactor gave me full length repair wires. So I didn't need to cut and solder. 

From an older thread, from which I got my instructions:

Got this piece of advice from user njm23...
"To have stereo streaming bluetooth you have to add 2 wires from the radio to the bluetooth module.

You need 2 VW repair wires. Cut them in half, solder your own extension wire in the middle, and plug them into the existing connector. Connect pin 5 to pin 5 and pin 11 on the radio to pin 4 on the bluetooth

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 009 (000979009) – radio end


Behind the RADIO, unplug the GREEN harness from the RADIO and take the "shell" off of the harness (you will see what I am talking about once you unplug the harness). The harness is numbered on both the shell and on the actual harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below:

*pin 5 – telephone audio input signal left negative
pin 11 – Telephone audio input signal left, positive
*

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 010E (000979010E) - bluetooth end

Behind the BLUETOOTH MODULE unplug the GIANT BLUE(this thing is massive) harness from the 9W3 and de-shell that badboy (again, you will see what I am talking about). Like before, this one is numbered on both the shell and the harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below:

*pin 4 - Audio LF Signal out +
pin 5 - Audio LF Signal Out –"
*


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Revamped the brake system today...new front pads and rotors, painted everything back to silver (thanks Ohio weather for making things look like crap), and flushed the system 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dcbc said:


> Thankfully, my generous benefactor gave me full length repair wires. So I didn't need to cut and solder.
> 
> From an older thread, from which I got my instructions:
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

put on 19x10 et35 rotiforms but dont like the poke so they probably wont last very long


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Washed her...loving how she looks now with the brakes refreshed and painted 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

LED reverse light upgrade. Can't wait to see it at night.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Lamin-x'd my tails and did a terrible job so I emailed them and told them of my pain ridden adventure I took to piss away 50$ and they sold me another set for 15$!

Time to get it professionally installed. For now, enjoy this picture from a distance.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

This.....










To this....










And then to this....










Btw... The error messages aren't what I'm showcasing here.... That's normal for this procedure.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so beautiful. 

You can erase and reprogram just using VCDS? I thought you had to have a new "virgin" one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

mk6checka said:


> put on 19x10 et35 rotiforms but dont like the poke so they probably wont last very long


I love the that setup makes the car look like money 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Those are so beautiful.
> 
> You can erase and reprogram just using VCDS? I thought you had to have a new "virgin" one.
> 
> ...


Special tools my friend... Special tools. VCDS can not do this unless the cluster is between 0 - 100 miles. Special tools are needed to reset the cluster... Much more expensive tools than VCDS unfortunately. And these new SW 132 color MFD clusters require even more special love to get the special tools to work correctly lol.

Long story short, EEPROM has to be patched at 0x00D80 with 16 bytes in HEX in order to get your special tools to first be able to communicate with it. Then and only then can you actually reset the mileage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Man, sometimes I wish I was an engineer! That would be so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cj8 said:


> Man, sometimes I wish I was an engineer! That would be so cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Computer engineering / Math as a degree but my day job is running an Enterprise Software business.... So it's a nice blend that allows me to "figure this stuff out".... But I by no means claim to the best. Lots of smart folks out there.

I know enough about circuitry and hardware manipulation through software to be dangerous for example... But would never be able to design my own VAG cable / hardware tool by myself for example. But the software engineering side I could probably figure out.

Lots of comparison stuff involved, for example the EEPROM chip. Take an Unmodified version of it, READ it out to a software program, change something on the device itself, read it out again, and figure out what changed in the HEX code. This helps narrow down the blocks in the code that need to be altered or that effect the area you need to manipulate. This is how I figured out how to adapt a newer KSG/IMMO in an older car unlocking newer functionality without losing any of the old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

*HEARTBROKEN*

Today my euro cup holder broke. It's easily my favorite quick OEM+ upgrade. After a quick inspection, I noticed lots of dirt (ew) and a broken clip.

It still retracts and springs out. The arm that comes out of the side works just fine. It's the little clip in the base that tells the piece to stop rotating. Somehow it actually snapped. Any examples of this happening before? I have no idea how this could have happened as I don't abuse it. Possibly just a fluke? Not sure, but a sad day indeed.


----------



## Nand0_o (Aug 18, 2016)

Got it on bags over the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

sellinagolf said:


> Lamin-x'd my tails and did a terrible job so I emailed them and told them of my pain ridden adventure I took to piss away 50$ and they sold me another set for 15$!
> 
> Time to get it professionally installed. For now, enjoy this picture from a distance.


If you install in the sun light it does help. Or use a heat gun to lightly heat the tint, this help with the air bubbles. But yes it's a pain in the butt and takes practice. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Rlinetexas said:


> If you install in the sun light it does help. Or use a heat gun to lightly heat the tint, this help with the air bubbles. But yes it's a pain in the butt and takes practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I did use a heat gun, but i think the tails on the 2nd gen have a lot more sharp and defined lines. I did my smooth flat fogs with ease. To get the laminx to wrap around these sharp edges was no easy task.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, 1st gen also has some interesting areas on the tails. I also went through a set and had to order another (lamin-x also helped with another set too) 

Second time, I took my time (breath a lot) and worked each area. Finished with a couple air bubbles which went away after a couple days in the direct sun. 

The videos make it look super easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Question do you see any lower light since you have your lights tinted?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Question do you see any lower light since you have your lights tinted?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I have 5k HID headlight and fog lights and also have windshield tinted, yet I can still see with any issues. 

I wouldn't recommend with standard halogens though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

sellinagolf said:


> Lamin-x'd my tails and did a terrible job so I emailed them and told them of my pain ridden adventure I took to piss away 50$ and they sold me another set for 15$!
> 
> Time to get it professionally installed. For now, enjoy this picture from a distance.


Its a pain in the arse as I've tried the same and ended up getting them professionally installed as well those curves are very difficult.

Also nice looking car I live in your neighborhood and have seen your car around.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

FK streetlines and Rotiform's









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Tonerock26 said:


> FK streetlines and Rotiform's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tonerock26 said:


> FK streetlines and Rotiform's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the ride bounce central?


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you! 🙏

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Is the ride bounce central?


It's not as bad as I've read. It's stiffer than stock but I wouldn't call it boucy...im pretty happy with them. They can go LOW too...in this pic I still have about 10 to 12 threads left upfront and all the way down in the rear with perches and locks still in. I'd recommend them. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

Installed my new rims and summer tires.










18" Alzor 621 wrapped with 235/40/18 Cooper RS3-G1's.


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

dubreillz said:


> Its a pain in the arse as I've tried the same and ended up getting them professionally installed as well those curves are very difficult.
> 
> Also nice looking car I live in your neighborhood and have seen your car around.


Just so you guys know the spray works really good too and you have control over how light or dark you want them. I've tried those laminates and never had good luck









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

JayS_VW said:


> Installed my new rims and summer tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 👌

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

*New Shoes*

New Wheels Installed thanks to Linden VW. :beer:

Neuspeed RSE16


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

dubreillz said:


> New Wheels Installed thanks to Linden VW.
> 
> Neuspeed RSE16


Beautiful. What specs..spacers..etc

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

dubreillz said:


> New Wheels Installed thanks to Linden VW.
> 
> Neuspeed RSE16


Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

detrailers said:


> Beautiful. What specs..spacers..etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Neuspeed RSE16's 17 x 8.5 et 45 no spacers, rear is almost flush, front is tucked slightly.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Score! Thanks Craigslist! I'll be installing this tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

She finally got her new shoes, next stop lowering springs




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Washed her tips. Sealant before winter did it's job


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> Washed her tips. Sealant before winter did it's job


Those look great!


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

BORA RSI said:


> Washed her tips. Sealant before winter did it's job


Those are awesome, who makes those

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

detrailers said:


> Those are awesome, who makes those
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


AWE exhaust. Hard to see about the name is on top


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

New front end set setup to test out and some color randomness while I'm breaking in the new pistons and rods from Pag Parts.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Installed my CTS Turbo Intake.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tonerock26 said:


> Installed my CTS Turbo Intake.[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


top off your coolant. 

intake looks good, might have to source one of those.


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

Got some custom logos made for my wheels, thoughts? I like them because they are VW but still different.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

CarolinaCC said:


> Got some custom logos made for my wheels, thoughts? I like them because they are VW but still different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> top off your coolant.
> 
> intake looks good, might have to source one of those.


Will do on the coolant! 👍 Thanks...sounds sweet! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

dubreillz said:


> Its a pain in the arse as I've tried the same and ended up getting them professionally installed as well those curves are very difficult.
> 
> Also nice looking car I live in your neighborhood and have seen your car around.



White cc on e.fairview?


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

Tonerock26 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Took winters off and dipped summers from copper to red. Also did my R for accent.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Tonerock26 said:


> Installed my CTS Turbo Intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


>


Do you feel big difference with the intake ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Do you feel big difference with the intake ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I can't say I feel a big difference...it sounds and looks real nice tho!  

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome thanks for feedback


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Summer wheels are finally on.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Awesome thanks for feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I'd recommend it...pretty easy install too!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CarolinaCC said:


> Got some custom logos made for my wheels, thoughts? I like them because they are VW but still different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get those made?


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

jspirate said:


> Where did you get those made?


Unique graphics here in Charleston SC. 
Uniquegraphicsdesign.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

CarolinaCC said:


> Got some custom logos made for my wheels, thoughts? I like them because they are VW but still different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope. I'd rock em.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

DarthBajan said:


> Summer wheels are finally on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels are badass.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ktb828 said:


> Those wheels are badass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tonerock26 said:


> Installed my CTS Turbo Intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Stero1D said:


> Good job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on Serge! Thanks for helping me pull the trigger on it! LoL

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

ktb828 said:


> Dope. I'd rock em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

Installed a magnaflow cat-back. Took 4 hours to remove old exhaust and 20 mins to install new. Changed oil separator. Had to remove my catch can after install because my car was idling rough.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you referring to the oil separator on the block? I have a hunch that mine is dead or dying, given how quickly I was filling my catch can before. I'm thinking of swapping it just to be on the safe side, but haven't heard from anybody who has done this before.



scottgags said:


> Changed oil separator. Had to remove my catch can after install because my car was idling rough.


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

I used the cheaper one on ecs website. I want to say it was made by Hahn.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Got my APR Stage 2 tune updated to 2.4. Feels much smoother and more robust across the power band. Also, had launch control added on, though doesn't seem to do anything. Anyone know if you also have to have the DSG tuned with launch control enabled? I put the car into sport mode, turn off traction control, push brake all the way down and when I start to press the gas, I can feel the car trying to lurch forward as if there was no launch control at all. I'm thinking the launch control only works with the DSG tune to enable it on our cars, since it is not enabled from the factory on our cars. I even tried to set the launch control limit using APR's instructions, but didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

You need DSG tune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> You need DSG tune
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the more I read up on it, the more I figured that. Especially once I looked at the DSG tune product page. Maybe if they run it on sale in the future, I'll bite.


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tonerock26 said:


> I can't say I feel a big difference...it sounds and looks real nice tho!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


When i did mine i got a whistle while accelerating. did yours? it was solved by replacing the diverter valve from Go Fast Bits.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

mijofi4 said:


> When i did mine i got a whistle while accelerating. did yours? it was solved by replacing the diverter valve from Go Fast Bits.


Hey...Yes mine has the same whistle. Can you take a pic of the valve?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Put some knife badges on the R-Line  Please excuse the dent on my drivers quarter ha





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tonerock26 said:


> Hey...Yes mine has the same whistle. Can you take a pic of the valve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Its located beneath the connection of the turbo(where the intake pipe connects) 

https://ecstuning.com/ES2864616/

Bought mine from here. 20 mins swap. No more whistle. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

mwurman said:


> Put some knife badges on the R-Line  Please excuse the dent on my drivers quarter ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

mijofi4 said:


> Its located beneath the connection of the turbo(where the intake pipe connects)
> 
> https://ecstuning.com/ES2864616/
> 
> ...


Ment to include, site offers install instructions...

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

mijofi4 said:


> Ment to include, site offers install instructions...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Nice! Good looking out of this...

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

Hence why it's a supporting mod. Once more boost is thrown the stock one just can't handle it. ****, the stock one can barely handle stock boost






mijofi4 said:


> Tonerock26 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I feel a big difference...it sounds and looks real nice tho!
> ...


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

scottgags said:


> Hence why it's a supporting mod. Once more boost is thrown the stock one just can't handle it. ****, the stock one can barely handle stock boost


So I assume this would be a good choice to help my stage one tune? It's pretty sluggish in the low rpm's. Thanks for any advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

CarolinaCC said:


> So I assume this would be a good choice to help my stage one tune? It's pretty sluggish in the low rpm's. Thanks for any advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant to ask this about the diverted valve if that wasn't clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

CarolinaCC said:


> Sorry I meant to ask this about the diverted valve if that wasn't clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say it helps. I hadn't added a tune to mine until after I changed out the DV. I felt a difference, slight but a difference. Once the stage 2 was done, well what can I say.... Different all together. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

What other mods are you running? It will help over all. I would say if yours is leaking then it would really help down low







CarolinaCC said:


> scottgags said:
> 
> 
> > Hence why it's a supporting mod. Once more boost is thrown the stock one just can't handle it. ****, the stock one can barely handle stock boost
> ...


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

scottgags said:


> What other mods are you running? It will help over all. I would say if yours is leaking then it would really help down low


All I have is the Unitronic stage 1+, nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

Isn't the + for an intake? That's your problem most likely. Injen intakes are cheap on ebay


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Preparing to front brakes change to 345mm from golf r32. Front brake calipers covers made by myself. OEM covers costs around 130$. I made them for 3$ and couple of minutes of my own work.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

scottgags said:


> Isn't the + for an intake? That's your problem most likely. Injen intakes are cheap on ebay


No the + is tuned for 93 octane versus 91, that's the only difference. I will check out those intakes though. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

R line door warning light installed:


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally done !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> Finally done !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally snuggled in at the new house!! First time being garaged since I've had it. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Washed my brothers while mine was creeping in the back lol


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Soooo clean 👌


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> Soooo clean


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Upgraded from these gnarly things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

Just a buff/polish/seal and paint touch up before the mods begin. Thought I would snap the last pics of it stock... This week, installing the Eibachs and Billstiens and then Rotiforms eventually









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

I was surprised to see my car about 3 feet over and about 3 feet forward of where I parked it when I got out of church this morning.  happy Easter y'all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richiehero (Jul 19, 2016)

Had to get towed today. Going into the shop tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Vapco said:


> I was surprised to see my car about 3 feet over and about 3 feet forward of where I parked it when I got out of church this morning.  happy Easter y'all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would LOSE it. Good luck with insurance dude!


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

I was with the pastor so I had to keep my cool ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Vapco said:


> I was surprised to see my car about 3 feet over and about 3 feet forward of where I parked it when I got out of church this morning.  happy Easter y'all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's awful, hope you get it sorted out. Did they at least leave a note? or does the church have cameras?


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Nah the girl was still there with her car folded up and piled into my car. Her bumper was across the parking lot somehow core support just hanging on. Testament to how this turd is built I guess. 

Her accord was way worse off than the CC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vapco said:


> I was with the pastor so I had to keep my cool ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could of always asked for forgivness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Decided to install brakes on my wife's CC that matched my M3's Stoptech Trophy brakes. Also had an M Factory LSD, H&R front sway bar, and upgraded iAbed rear mean seal installed.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Sweet! 



mijofi4 said:


> Ment to include, site offers install instructions...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Nice! Good looking out of this...


pandavw86 said:


> Decided to install brakes on my wife's CC that matched my M3's Stoptech Trophy brakes. Also had an M Factory LSD, H&R front sway bar, and upgraded iAbed rear mean seal installed.



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

About a month ago, I bumped into someone on a merge that had taken off (and then decided she didn't want to go and reversed). The second I saw a clearing in traffic, I pushed the gas and immediately impaled my bumper into her trailer hitch receiver. No damage to her truck, but not so much for me. Luckily I have friends that do body work and another that works in a VW parts department. Cost me about $600 total for new bumper and new R-Line blacked out grill. Also, no more front plate holes with the new bumper (old one was predrilled by dealership). Got a tow hook kit from US Millworks. Note, if you have a 2013+ R-Line, you will need to order the kit for the Porsche Carrera 991 C2/C4/GTS, as it has a slightly longer tow hook bolt. The regular CC kit will be too short if you have an R-line bumper.

Before:










After:










After (w/ tow bolt bracket):


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

We're twins now and got our clusters too 😁


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

After waiting for the parts for a year finally had the airbag recall done. 
1. Replaced drivers airbag inflator as per 69M9




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

Had my new shoes put on. Conti DWS


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> We're twins now and got our clusters too 😁


Very nice! Glad to see you're still around here! Lucky to have no front plate! Surprised you didn't swap your R emblem over from the old grille.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

MikeinNJ said:


> Very nice! Glad to see you're still around here! Lucky to have no front plate! Surprised you didn't swap your R emblem over from the old grille.


My OCD was bothering me so I took it off  I'm keeping this one till the end. No trading in only adding


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

After listening to who knows how many sound clips and reviews, I finally decided to go for a Flowmaster Super 50 setup and the non-negociable quad tips. Still keeping the stock piping size but doing a resonator and muffler delete to go back with these.



















Will be getting everything installed next weekend. Hopefully is not too loud and just breaths better.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> My OCD was bothering me so I took it off  I'm keeping this one till the end. No trading in only adding


I hear that, gonna hold on to this at least another 3-5 years. Just got my APR tune updated to 2.4, new water pump, intake manifold, and clockspring recall. Just ordered some door warning lights to scratch the mod itch for now. One of these day's I'll do the GTI MK6 wheel with white stitching and R-Line badge once my current wheel gets too greasy and worn.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

MikeinNJ said:


> I hear that, gonna hold on to this at least another 3-5 years. Just got my APR tune updated to 2.4, new water pump, intake manifold, and clockspring recall. Just ordered some door warning lights to scratch the mod itch for now. One of these day's I'll do the GTI MK6 wheel with white stitching and R-Line badge once my current wheel gets too greasy and worn.


How many miles are you at? I'm worried that since I have the mk6 wheel dealer won't recall my airbag so I'd have to get a new safe one...


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Good news is nothing is bent too bad and it's only 4K work of repair bills for someone else.









Another picture to show how far the car slid based on the tire marks on the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Would you mind posting up a link for a sound clip? 



Armstern_mk4 said:


> After listening to who knows how many sound clips and reviews, I finally decided to go for a Flowmaster Super 50 setup and the non-negociable quad tips. Still keeping the stock piping size but doing a resonator and muffler delete to go back with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Would you mind posting up a link for a sound clip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once I get it installed I'll be sure to post one.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> After:


MUCH better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> How many miles are you at? I'm worried that since I have the mk6 wheel dealer won't recall my airbag so I'd have to get a new safe one...


I'm wondering the same thing with mine. I'm going to take the letter to the dealership tomorrow and see what they say. It shouldn't be an issue though since almost all of their product line needs to have this done.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

DarthBajan said:


> I'm wondering the same thing with mine. I'm going to take the letter to the dealership tomorrow and see what they say. It shouldn't be an issue though since almost all of their product line needs to have this done.


Let us know the outcome! I too have thought about this after I switched to a mk6 steering wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> How many miles are you at? I'm worried that since I have the mk6 wheel dealer won't recall my airbag so I'd have to get a new safe one...


I dont think that airbags that came with Mk6 flat bottom steering wheels are affected by the recall. I have a recall appointment scheduled in three weeks. My plan is to remove mk6 wheel and install OEM wheel, drive to dealership and get a new airbag, go home and put the flat bottom steering wheel back .


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

*Maintenance Time*

Dropped mine off this morning to a new Indy shop around me. The one owner is a VW Master Tech. Getting the Carbon Cleaning manually done for $400, they were running a special. 

Next order of business will be the timing chain tensioner. I asked this shop about doing it. I am still covered until 78k on my additional B2B warranty (currently at 67k). Should I just wait until I get closer to the end of my warranty or should I get the tensioner done sooner? They quoted me $1200, but they also tried strongly recommending replacing all chains and guides (upper and lower). I know parts including the lower cover are between $500-600. Is it really necessary to replace all of guides and chains, or would just updating the tensioner be sufficient? Anyone have issues with the chains breaking or stretching and messing up your engine? The chains were supposed to be a lifetime thing aren't they?

Lastly, I've been getting some creaking from front left when slowly turning, so having them check that out as well, I scheduled an appointment at the dealer to do the clockspring recall (no new Takata airbags yet up here). Told the service guy about my suspension sound and said it sounds like a broken spring (I laughed so hard in my head) I know it's not a spring, and I checked it later that day to verify.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ace005 said:


> installed deautokey interior and license plate LEDs.
> Also, I cracked driver's side mirror trying to pry it off for puddle light install :facepalm:



Thanks those look great! Can we share the photo?

Interior Kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-co...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc


ALL LEDs for your CC:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


:thumbup:


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

AndreiMTM said:


> Let us know the outcome! I too have thought about this after I switched to a mk6 steering wheel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im scheduled for the recall Thursday...we'll see what they say. I have a MK6 wheel too! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> How many miles are you at? I'm worried that since I have the mk6 wheel dealer won't recall my airbag so I'd have to get a new safe one...


I'm at 54k now. That is one of the reasons why I haven't done the MK6 wheel yet. Worried that it would be impossible to find one with a new style clockspring. Also, the airbag recall does not have a resolution available yet. I went in two weeks ago to get the clockspring recall and the airbag recall done, and as a suspected, VW still doesn't have the fix ready for the airbag inflator recall yet. Best to just wait until VW figures out the recall and then try to find a new one from a MK6. They should never deny you a safety recall regardless of mileage/being modded, though I can see them having issue replacing it for a wheel that doesn't "belong" in the car.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm at 54k now. That is one of the reasons why I haven't done the MK6 wheel yet. Worried that it would be impossible to find one with a new style clockspring. Also, the airbag recall does not have a resolution available yet. I went in two weeks ago to get the clockspring recall and the airbag recall done, and as a suspected, VW still doesn't have the fix ready for the airbag inflator recall yet. Best to just wait until VW figures out the recall and then try to find a new one from a MK6. They should never deny you a safety recall regardless of mileage/being modded, though I can see them having issue replacing it for a wheel that doesn't "belong" in the car.


Agreed! Thanks for the input!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

Installed the front Eibachs today....Looks stock!!...Will these settle a bit??









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

Funny because Eibach only makes springs for 09-12 listened to someone on here that said the susp is the same but I'm thinking it's not - seems like maybe their drop srpings ar ethe same as my 13 stock?? 
...Hopefully this settles a it and maybe it will drop more when I do the rr

bummer

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hopefully they won't have an issue with my recall. Got the notice in the mail a week or so ago but the next day was moving day so I haven't called yet. Mine is the stock CC wheel but the wiring is different because of manufacture date. I don't have a module in the wheel for MFSW. Maybe the airbag wiring is the same?? Didn't look into that when I had it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

ace005 said:


> installed deautokey interior and license plate LEDs.
> Also, I cracked driver's side mirror trying to pry it off for puddle light install :facepalm:


I didn't crack my mirror (prying straight out from the top I avoided it I think) but I lost the old bulb in the housing and when I went to take off the front cover I broke off the small clear indicator light that is facing the driver 🤦🏻*♂ so annoyed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

Picked up my friends old bag setup.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm at 54k now. That is one of the reasons why I haven't done the MK6 wheel yet. Worried that it would be impossible to find one with a new style clockspring. Also, the airbag recall does not have a resolution available yet. I went in two weeks ago to get the clockspring recall and the airbag recall done, and as a suspected, VW still doesn't have the fix ready for the airbag inflator recall yet. Best to just wait until VW figures out the recall and then try to find a new one from a MK6. They should never deny you a safety recall regardless of mileage/being modded, though I can see them having issue replacing it for a wheel that doesn't "belong" in the car.


Curious, is there a clockspring recall for the MK6 wheel? When I brought mine in they said the new clockspring wouldn't fit since I have an MK6 GTI wheel. They said the gap is much narrower. Also they said my clockspring looked pretty clean. 

Hmmm looks like 2011 and newer GTI's needed to get the clockspring recall done. Maybe my steering wheel is from a 2010 GTI so no recall needed.

OTOH need to do the airbag recall. Since the airbags swap between the two wheels I don't think VW should have any issue replacing it.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

pandavw86 said:


> Curious, is there a clockspring recall for the MK6 wheel? When I brought mine in they said the new clockspring wouldn't fit since I have an MK6 GTI wheel. They said the gap is much narrower. Also they said my clockspring looked pretty clean.
> 
> Hmmm looks like 2011 and newer GTI's needed to get the clockspring recall done. Maybe my steering wheel is from a 2010 GTI so no recall needed.
> 
> OTOH need to do the airbag recall. Since the airbags swap between the two wheels I don't think VW should have any issue replacing it.


Nice! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

detrailers said:


> Funny because Eibach only makes springs for 09-12 listened to someone on here that said the susp is the same but I'm thinking it's not - seems like maybe their drop srpings ar ethe same as my 13 stock??
> ...Hopefully this settles a it and maybe it will drop more when I do the rr
> 
> bummer
> ...


The suspension *is* the same, it is interchangeable between some models and they will fit ALL year CC's. They will settle some more, but not a lot. I had eibach's on my 13 cc and while they rode amazing, they didn't lower the car enough for me. Before you put the rear springs in, check the height between OE and Eibachs and you will see they are shorter. 

Give it a week or so after you install the rears as well and they'll settle some more.


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

AndreiMTM said:


> The suspension *is* the same, it is interchangeable between some models and they will fit ALL year CC's. They will settle some more, but not a lot. I had eibach's on my 13 cc and while they rode amazing, they didn't lower the car enough for me. Before you put the rear springs in, check the height between OE and Eibachs and you will see they are shorter.
> 
> Give it a week or so after you install the rears as well and they'll settle some more.


thanks Andrei - I can see why you switched...im going to give it a week but probably ST's in my future....


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

detrailers said:


> thanks Andrei - I can see why you switched...im going to give it a week but probably ST's in my future....


They're great for very close to stock comfort and better handling, especially when paired with better shocks, but they don't lower the car a significant amount. 

I love the ST's so far. They handle great, offer a sporty ride and all around feel great. I'll post pictures of my ride height with the coilovers pretty much all the way down in the next couple of days once they settle a little. 

However, I did enjoy my eibachs when I had them on for a little over 30k miles


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally done ! I know I have to move the amp still but trunk is completed.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## detrailers (Feb 10, 2017)

AndreiMTM said:


> They're great for very close to stock comfort and better handling, especially when paired with better shocks, but they don't lower the car a significant amount.
> 
> I love the ST's so far. They handle great, offer a sporty ride and all around feel great. I'll post pictures of my ride height with the coilovers pretty much all the way down in the next couple of days once they settle a little.
> 
> However, I did enjoy my eibachs when I had them on for a little over 30k miles


yeah they ride nice, car settled a bit and looks much better....Like the fact that there is no rubbing or issues. Im going to sport them for a while and go coilovers eventually....after I heal from the install yesterday lol...I imagine the more you do it the quicker you get....took me from 9am to 3pm yesterday for the entire job...


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Finished front end project. Painted all the grills gloss black and dremeled lower grill insert.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

dubreillz said:


> Finished front end project. Painted all the grills gloss black and dremeled lower grill insert.


Look good!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh04MKIV (Mar 16, 2005)

dubreillz said:


> Finished front end project. Painted all the grills gloss black and dremeled lower grill insert.


Looks great. What paint did u use? Did u paint the main grill as well? How hard was removal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Josh04MKIV said:


> Looks great. What paint did u use? Did u paint the main grill as well? How hard was removal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used Krylon Color Master Black Gloss and Krylon Clear Coat. I painted all the grills, masked off the chrome horizontals and removed the emblem. Grills were easy to remove and it does not require the removal of the front bumper. Biggest pain to remove was the lower grill insert.


----------



## Josh04MKIV (Mar 16, 2005)

dubreillz said:


> I used Krylon Color Master Black Gloss and Krylon Clear Coat. I painted all the grills, masked off the chrome horizontals and removed the emblem. Grills were easy to remove and it does not require the removal of the front bumper. Biggest pain to remove was the lower grill insert.


What about the main grill? Did u remove it as well? I haven't looked at removal, seems like it shouldn't be too difficult. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Josh04MKIV said:


> What about the main grill? Did u remove it as well? I haven't looked at removal, seems like it shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All grills were removed.


----------



## Josh04MKIV (Mar 16, 2005)

dubreillz said:


> All grills were removed.


Thanks. It looks great. I'm also running white and I think the front end looks tons better with the gloss black. The FMIC looks sick through the cutout grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my carbon cleaning done the other day, and oh boy were my valves DIRTYYY. Shop said they've done a ton and said mine were some of the dirtiest they've seen. They look great ow though. Cleaned it by hand. For the longest time I'll get a rough idle on cold starts (sounds like it's misfiring possibly) that goes away after about 15-20 seconds or if i shut the car off when it starts and start it back up again. Figured this was from dirty intake, but yesterday when I started it for the first time, that rough idle was still there. The car's RPMs hang around 1,100 - 1,200 for the first 15-20 seconds and then drop down to about 800 - 900 and then the car sounds fine. Haven't thrown any codes (nor did I have any before the cleaning). Could this be a coil pack or injector? I still have the black top coils, but did my plugs about 10k ago.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally got my Euro Plate. I will be removing the flag on the grill.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

315cc said:


> Got my carbon cleaning done the other day, and oh boy were my valves DIRTYYY. Shop said they've done a ton and said mine were some of the dirtiest they've seen. They look great ow though. Cleaned it by hand. For the longest time I'll get a rough idle on cold starts (sounds like it's misfiring possibly) that goes away after about 15-20 seconds or if i shut the car off when it starts and start it back up again. Figured this was from dirty intake, but yesterday when I started it for the first time, that rough idle was still there. The car's RPMs hang around 1,100 - 1,200 for the first 15-20 seconds and then drop down to about 800 - 900 and then the car sounds fine. Haven't thrown any codes (nor did I have any before the cleaning). Could this be a coil pack or injector? I still have the black top coils, but did my plugs about 10k ago.


No that's normal at cold start... You're fine... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

315cc said:


> The car's RPMs hang around 1,100 - 1,200 for the first 15-20 seconds and then drop down to about 800 - 900 and then the car sounds fine


x2 on above....that's completely normal (cold start)


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2 on above....that's completely normal (cold start)


Well alright then, guess I won't worry about it. Next on my list is timing chain tensioner. Is it necessary to replace all the guides and chains as well? The chain are supposed to be lifetime aren't they? I also only have 67k on my car.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Ordered some yellow lamin x for my fogs and (possibly) my headlights. ECS tuning had full cut kits clearanced for $17 shipped. Also waiting on a superpro dogbone insert and some aluminium shifter busings. Next week is a BFI schwartz weighted knob and a forge short shift kit. Then it is time to suspension shop. 

I caught the bug AGAIN after having the car back for tensioner, housings, RMS, intake and injectors. Finally feel like i have a solid platform....except for some DAMN rock chips. Time to order a reflex silver pen and a buff pad? Im not sure how to deal with them in all honesty.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Just hanging out waiting for parts...And rain 



















She's so dirty and a little beat up on the outside, but she's a daily 50-70 miles ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Didn't do anything, just love how she looks in this picture


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

*Went autocrossing!*

A good day of racing! I had a great time with the CC. My setup gives quite a lot of mechanical grip and nice turn in. I can't get it to rotate, though. I'll try more rear bar and more dampening in the back, but I'm suspecting the the ABS controller is shutting my fun down.

Anyways, lot of fun and I recommend for everybody to get out and try it.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

I know this has been a point of issue for loads of 1st gen CC owners...Has anyone had a successful solution? (drivers side elbow wear) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm having that problem on the passenger side... Was wondering if there was a fix besides replacing the door card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

cj8 said:


> I'm having that problem on the passenger side... Was wondering if there was a fix besides replacing the door card.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know people have had issues with glue soaking into the foam and making repairs difficult. Interesting that yours is passenger side. I am 99% of the time riding alone in the CC so that door is mint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jscharff said:


> I know this has been a point of issue for loads of 1st gen CC owners...Has anyone had a successful solution? (drivers side elbow wear)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In to see if there is a better solution than replacing the door card. Mine has split on the drivers side there also.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> I know people have had issues with glue soaking into the foam and making repairs difficult. Interesting that yours is passenger side. I am 99% of the time riding alone in the CC so that door is mint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm always by myself too and I'm always leaning on the door so I have no idea what happened. I'll blame it on the Florida sun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

vahR 36


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Steering Wheel Update*

Flappy Paddles are fun ...


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Larry J said:


> Flappy Paddles are fun ...


I prefer the tactile feel of the shifter but I HAVE had loads of fun with paddled cars. That wheel looks great dude! 


Finally got the Lamin X on my fogs RIGHT before it rained 

Before:









After:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Not a major change but I definitely prefer the look. Has anyone here taken apart their headlight housings? Mine look to have had some condensation in them and I want to try and clear up the inside face of the glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> I know this has been a point of issue for loads of 1st gen CC owners...Has anyone had a successful solution? (drivers side elbow wear)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*

You don't have to buy the whole door card.

Just pull the door card and replace the arm rest: 

Black Drivers Side Part Number: 3C8867165D A64

Black Passenger Side Part Number: 3C8867166D A64
*

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/products/Black-COLOUR-WAX/5185360/3C8867165D-A64.html

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/products/Black--COLOUR-WAX/5247733/3C8867166D-A64.html


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

I actually sewed mine back together with an X stich pattern and then lighty wiped some black silicone over the thread. It turned out pretty good other than one place where I pulled the thread to tight and made a pucker.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

racerCC47 said:


> I actually sewed mine back together with an X stich pattern and then lighty wiped some black silicone over the thread. It turned out pretty good other than one place where I pulled the thread to tight and made a pucker.


That's actually the first thing that came into my head. I may try that, cheaper than a $90 replacement armrest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Who did I see yesterday in North Edison, NJ with a white gen1 with purple fog lights?


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

*God damn dealer*

Dropped my CC off this morning to do the clockspring recall (airbags aren't in yet up North apparently) and to replace the strut bearings (covered under my extended B2B warranty from Fidelity). They just called me to tell me that my axle bolts were seized into my axles and that they damaged the ball joints on the sway bar end links removing them from the struts and now they have to take a torch to the axles to remove the bolts and it's all going to cost me $200 and that my extended warranty doesn't cover the parts damaged while trying to replace the warrantied parts and that I'm on the hook for new sway bar endlinks and axle nuts...I'm BEYOND livid. What do I do, if there is anything I can do. I would've done it myself had I known this would be an issue. My car is clean, hardly any rust underneath. I'm just at a loss for words. The sway bar end links most definitely should have been fine, There's no reason for those to have been damaged. The design of them (using the triple square or torx bit in the middle while loosening the nuts) is meant to prevent this from happening. Also I've never had an issue with an axle bolt being stuck. I just did the axles on my dad's 2003 XC70 and was able to remove the axle nuts by hand, without an impact gun. I'm thinking these guys tried to rush it and f**ked it up and now I'm on the hook. :banghead:


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

315cc said:


> Dropped my CC off this morning to do the clockspring recall (airbags aren't in yet up North apparently) and to replace the strut bearings (covered under my extended B2B warranty from Fidelity). They just called me to tell me that my axle bolts were seized into my axles and that they damaged the ball joints on the sway bar end links removing them from the struts and now they have to take a torch to the axles to remove the bolts and it's all going to cost me $200 and that my extended warranty doesn't cover the parts damaged while trying to replace the warrantied parts and that I'm on the hook for new sway bar endlinks and axle nuts...I'm BEYOND livid. What do I do, if there is anything I can do. I would've done it myself had I known this would be an issue. My car is clean, hardly any rust underneath. I'm just at a loss for words. The sway bar end links most definitely should have been fine, There's no reason for those to have been damaged. The design of them (using the triple square or torx bit in the middle while loosening the nuts) is meant to prevent this from happening. Also I've never had an issue with an axle bolt being stuck. I just did the axles on my dad's 2003 XC70 and was able to remove the axle nuts by hand, without an impact gun. I'm thinking these guys tried to rush it and f**ked it up and now I'm on the hook. :banghead:


Damn, sorry to hear that! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

315cc said:


> Dropped my CC off this morning to do the clockspring recall (airbags aren't in yet up North apparently) and to replace the strut bearings (covered under my extended B2B warranty from Fidelity). They just called me to tell me that my axle bolts were seized into my axles and that *they damaged the ball joints on the sway bar end links removing them from the struts and now they have to take a torch to the axles to remove the bolts and it's all going to cost me $200 and that my extended warranty doesn't cover the parts damaged while trying to replace the warrantied parts and that I'm on the hook for new sway bar endlinks and axle nuts*...I'm BEYOND livid. What do I do, if there is anything I can do. I would've done it myself had I known this would be an issue. My car is clean, hardly any rust underneath. I'm just at a loss for words. The sway bar end links most definitely should have been fine, There's no reason for those to have been damaged. The design of them (using the triple square or torx bit in the middle while loosening the nuts) is meant to prevent this from happening. Also I've never had an issue with an axle bolt being stuck. I just did the axles on my dad's 2003 XC70 and was able to remove the axle nuts by hand, without an impact gun. I'm thinking these guys tried to rush it and f**ked it up and now I'm on the hook. :banghead:


That's some straight-up bull**** right there. Keep escalating up the dealership management chain and then VWoA.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

10CC said:


> That's some straight-up bull**** right there. Keep escalating up the dealership management chain and then VWoA.


Yea x2 if you have already tried with the service manager, just go to VWoA and they will contact the dealership and try to resolve it. Good luck dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

Dropped off my car yesterday to have a RSR clutch installed with a new flywheel, a iAbed rear main seal installed and the newest APR K04 program done. Sent me updates/pictures of the progress and it looks like the rear strut of my KW V2 setup is blown out and leaking oil. Once I get it back it will have a new clutch and I can change the program back to run the k04 properly but it will be down until I have KW take care of the shock.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

315cc said:


> The sway bar end links most definitely should have been fine, There's no reason for those to have been damaged. The design of them (using the triple square or torx bit in the middle while loosening the nuts) is meant to prevent this from happening


Those seize up VERY easily, btw, especially if your car sees any winter action. And the fine triple square threads can strip out very easily too if the nut is seized on there.

Btw, why did you have that done under warranty anyways (the strut bearings) when the parts are only like $20/both and you could've just done it yourself?
That's what I would've done....I don't trust the dealer working on my cars, even if it is warranty work. I try to fix it myself instead, when possible


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those seize up VERY easily, btw, especially if your car sees any winter action. And the fine triple square threads can strip out very easily too if the nut is seized on there.
> 
> Btw, why did you have that done under warranty anyways (the strut bearings) when the parts are only like $20/both and you could've just done it yourself?
> That's what I would've done....I don't trust the dealer working on my cars, even if it is warranty work. I try to fix it myself instead, when possible


It was the strut bearings. I figured for $50 that it was worth it for the labor and whatnot. Not now lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

I good representation of how my week has been. Any ideas on getting this out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Jscharff said:


> I good representation of how my week has been. Any ideas on getting this out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you reach it with a piece of long wire, like wire coat hanger thickness? If so, wrap a bunch of sticky tape (sticky side facing out) around the end of the wire and see if you can get the bulb to stick to it enough to get it to the hole.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

10CC said:


> Can you reach it with a piece of long wire, like wire coat hanger thickness? If so, wrap a bunch of sticky tape (sticky side facing out) around the end of the wire and see if you can get the bulb to stick to it enough to get it to the hole.


That's actually a great idea, i didn't want to take the whole housing out. Once I get home from work I'll give it a shot. I am installing deAutoKey super bright reverse lights today so I'll be in there anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Did a small but functional mod today. I pillaged the magnets out of my Spigen Magnetic Vent Mount (https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Magnetic-Holder-Compatible-iPhone/dp/B0109JIQ0W) and remounted them up under the dash. I had to remove the glovebox (7 screws) to get to the spot, but there's actually a perfect little 1" square indented recess on the inside of the upper left dash panel where the magnets can get even closer to the phone case.



















I no longer have that ugly rubber nipple blocking my vent controls and this also prevents breaking/unseating the vent shutters.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

finally had a break from the rain around here, decided to give the CC its pre-summer detail.

wash, clay bar, and waxing. over 10 hours total. :screwy: REALLY needed a solid clay baring.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> finally had a break from the rain around here, decided to give the CC its pre-summer detail.
> 
> wash, clay bar, and waxing. over 10 hours total. :screwy: REALLY needed a solid clay baring.


SO FRESH, SO CLEAN! 👍

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Today I cut the access on the rear bumper for my upcoming dual exhaust install. Also caught a glimpse at how it will look. I can't wait!


----------



## blooze (Nov 30, 2015)

MikeinNJ said:


> Did a small but functional mod today. I pillaged the magnets out of my Spigen Magnetic Vent Mount (https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Magnetic-Holder-Compatible-iPhone/dp/B0109JIQ0W) and remounted them up under the dash. I had to remove the glovebox (7 screws) to get to the spot, but there's actually a perfect little 1" square indented recess on the inside of the upper left dash panel where the magnets can get even closer to the phone case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK ... That is one of the coolest, simplest mods I have seen in a while. Love the magnet holders for cell phones, but have been using the odd triangle cut out on the cup holder. Holds the phone fine.


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Washing, waxing, a little bit of free ride then


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally I got them on with 245/35/19 tires ! Thank you all that helped me with the size of tire and what it would fit .









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Those look great. What sort of suspension modifications did you make??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I have a crazy sound system I. The back so a** sits lower lol. None all stock oem.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice. I have been thinking I can run 235/35/19 with DG Springs on stock struts. Gotta get my engine sorted first though. Just ordered a catch can. I think my PCV is going again so I have a repetitive water pump issue and oil/vacuum leaks. Hopefully the can will fix it since it's the full kit that replaces the PCV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love German cars.. I had Audi B7 2.0t and had some mods on it and constantly had things going bad left and right... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I couldn't get rid of the CC if I was forced to. I'm too attached! Catch can will be my first engine mod after 2.5 years. Did carbon clean about 20k ago and water pump in Feb and Nov 2016. Not sure why it didn't last. The first one I put in was rev DD and the second is a cheap eBay one because I had to rush it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

cj8 said:


> I couldn't get rid of the CC if I was forced to. I'm too attached! Catch can will be my first engine mod after 2.5 years. Did carbon clean about 20k ago and water pump in Feb and Nov 2016. Not sure why it didn't last. The first one I put in was rev DD and the second is a cheap eBay one because I had to rush it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm so trying to stay away from mods lol... But first mod will be intake, high flow cat, and either Revo or Apr stage 2+

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

cj8 said:


> I couldn't get rid of the CC if I was forced to. I'm too attached! Catch can will be my first engine mod after 2.5 years. Did carbon clean about 20k ago and water pump in Feb and Nov 2016. Not sure why it didn't last. The first one I put in was rev DD and the second is a cheap eBay one because I had to rush it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Timing chain housing leaking? That will hit the water pump from what I've been told 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Picked up the old girl from the body shop after the Easter Sunday disaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Vapco said:


> Picked up the old girl from the body shop after the Easter Sunday disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! Everything seem in order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> Looking good! Everything seem in order?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this was the second time I picked it up haha. I found a good sized run for them to fix, and it looked like someone tried a little too hard to seat the bumper and accidentally smacked a nice eye brow in the passenger rear QP. Otherwise the actual paint job is better than factory. Which sucks kind of haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Question, can some of you post a link where I could get food log nuts screws for our CC's... I had to use my own ones and it doesn't look good. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> Question, can some of you post a link where I could get food log nuts screws for our CC's... I had to use my own ones and it doesn't look good.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Bolts,_Studs,_-and-_Nuts/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopDogg (Jan 29, 2017)

Was able to clean her this weekend.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

SloopDogg said:


> Was able to clean her this weekend.


Is that the Artwork Body Shop front splitter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopDogg (Jan 29, 2017)

faroodi said:


> Is that the Artwork Body Shop front splitter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. It's worth every penny. Totally changed the way my car looked.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey does anyone have experience power washing their engine bays? I have a power washer for the weekend and want to get some of the 100k mile grime off. Any suggestions? Things to be careful of? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jscharff said:


> Hey does anyone have experience power washing their engine bays? I have a power washer for the weekend and want to get some of the 100k mile grime off. Any suggestions? Things to be careful of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I typically power wash my engine bay on my vehicles after every oil change ~10k miles and I've never had any problems on any of my vehicles since I started doing back in 1990s. I do it mainly to get the oil off the block from changing the filter I also hit the other areas and I try to be mindful of areas that won't do well with high pressure.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

G60ING said:


> I typically power wash my engine bay on my vehicles after every oil change ~10k miles and I've never had any problems on any of my vehicles since I started doing back in 1990s. I do it mainly to get the oil off the block from changing the filter I also hit the other areas and I try to be mindful of areas that won't do well with high pressure.


Thanks! Yea that is pretty much the areas I wanted to get to. That and the top of my transmission before I install my sigma 6 and a few other parts this weekend. Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

SloopDogg said:


> Was able to clean her this weekend.


 Beautiful CC!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Nice. I have been thinking I can run 235/35/19 with DG Springs on stock struts


While I did the writeup on the DG springs, years ago, I recommend the Eibach Pro-Kit now instead :thumbup:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> While I did the writeup on the DG springs, years ago, I recommend the Eibach Pro-Kit now instead :thumbup:


Thanks, Dan! I've read that write up and it's very well done. I'll have to keep this in mind when the time comes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have made order on new LED fog lights and headlights from vendor that has been selling them for a while. They have a sale going on today!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have made order on new LED fog lights and headlights from vendor that has been selling them for a while. They have a sale going on today!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I am really impressed with their brake and puddles so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

*LED*

I dont know what you mean by that , but let it be... 

I got them from here 
http://deautokey.com/


I had some other ones and I didn't like them at all. problem and flickering and other crap. so i decided to spend the money once and hope they work out the best...


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> I dont know what you mean by that , but let it be...
> 
> I got them from here
> http://deautokey.com/
> ...


Lol yea I saw your post on their light post, brake light and puddle lights are what I was saying.  no codes no flickering zero issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have made order on new LED fog lights and headlights from vendor that has been selling them for a while. They have a sale going on today!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk





Jscharff said:


> I am really impressed with their brake and puddles so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





quickaudi07 said:


> I dont know what you mean by that , but let it be...
> 
> I got them from here
> http://deautokey.com/
> ...


:thumbup: Thanks for the support and order, everything went out today so you should have it by Monday or Tuesday. 

Please keep us updated on everything.

Thank you





Jscharff said:


> Lol yea I saw your post on their light post, brake light and puddle lights are what I was saying.  no codes no flickering zero issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thanks for the kind words. We always feel there is no point in selling an LED that won't be bright, look good and work error free.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

For 240$ they better not 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> For 240$ they better not
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 trust us, comparable d3s will be $250 just for the pair, and comparable Fog LEDs go for a lot more.

For the fogs you will receive:
-fogs that are brighter than headlights so they are NOT out shined by your headlights 
-They light up the corners better which is great for cornering and fog
-Aim low to the ground 

Here is a gif showing the differences: 










Thank you again for the support


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> trust us, comparable d3s will be $250 just for the pair, and comparable Fog LEDs go for a lot more.
> 
> For the fogs you will receive:
> -fogs that are brighter than headlights so they are NOT out shined by your headlights
> ...


This gif may have just sold me on fogs. Be in touch soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait.. exiting 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> This gif may have just sold me on fogs. Be in touch soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, we appreciate it, it is sometimes difficult to get a feeling just by what we say or even what others say, you have to really see these in person, these are meant to be bright so they shine past your lights and aide you vs getting lost in your headlights.


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally got a nice day with no rain for a long overdue wash and wax. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Did a thing.

Got these 19" set of Cadiz to replace my 18" Goals. Need spacers.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Took ~1/2" off the shifter and installed a weighted BFI knob. Thinking about taking another inch off in the future











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

finished detailing it yesterday, and washed the wifes car and my MK3. decided to do a family photo in the evening.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> finished detailing it yesterday, and washed the wifes car and my MK3. decided to do a family photo in the evening.


That GTI is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jscharff said:


> That GTI is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'll whore the interior since you complimented it. :laugh:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> i'll whore the interior since you complimented it. :laugh:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

She got washed, claybar, wax, buff and top coat F11 was done and completed!!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Took ~1/2" off the shifter and installed a weighted BFI knob. Thinking about taking another inch off in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you cut and welded the shifter?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Did you cut and welded the shifter?


Nah, just took a dremel and cutting wheel to the shifter post. I will take pictures when I take the next 1/2-1" off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share one of the best subs till this day that I have had a chance to own it and enjoy it. Both worlds.... SPL and SQL









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> Just wanted to share one of the best subs till this day that I have had a chance to own it and enjoy it. Both worlds.... SPL and SQL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing you say you had a system back there. That's a neat set up dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jscharff said:


> I remember seeing you say you had a system back there. That's a neat set up dude!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes it took me close to 60 +hours to build it. Few more things and I will take a full video of it and share it. 
10.1" monitor 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Just wanted to share one of the best subs till this day that I have had a chance to own it and enjoy it. Both worlds.... SPL and SQL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did similar, not as neat :laugh:, along with basic line-out converter... The whole trunk is the enclosure...


----------



## mk6_ch3cka (Feb 18, 2014)

*new wheels*



some new wheels and i desperately need a frame notch


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sexy!!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mk6_ch3cka said:


> some new wheels and i desperately need a frame notch


My ninja!


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't do it yet... But will do it 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

Air ride is slowly coming around. Mounted my air tank. Thinking about getting it colormatched.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Any of you CC guys going to Wolfsgart? I'm scheduling it all right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't want to make a new thread so I'll ask here... unless no one replies, then I guess I will. I've only put airride in my 86 gli which I relocated the battery to the trunk anyways so working was cake. My cc on the other hand is nice and brand new. Can anyone point me in the direction of or guide me through what you've got done. I.e.: do I need to run all 10ga from the battery to the trunk? Or have people just tapped off the harness in the rear? Just looking for some insight before I start running cables.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

So... this happened today.










It sounds good, gives feedback without being loud.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

New HID bulbs 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> New HID bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Super bright!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Final shortened install. Two sections this big cut off before final height was established 









Stock photo for reference 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> I did similar, not as neat , along with basic line-out converter... The whole trunk is the enclosure...


Lol you mean something like this ?? Hahahahha  









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Final shortened install. Two sections this big cut off before final height was established
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How difficult was this install in general. I've been thinking about getting this shift knob but nervous about messing something up...Any DIY that you know of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Arsenal610 said:


> How difficult was this install in general. I've been thinking about getting this shift knob but nervous about messing something up...Any DIY that you know of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extraordinarily simple. Getting the boot housing off is possibly the hardest part. Get a good trim tool and you'll be fine. Boot off, use a small flathead screwdriver or pry bar to take off the retaining ring see pic:









Slide off boot and knob. Working the boot out from the OEM knob is also tricky, I couldn't get the toothed ring off so I just spent some time working it out if it. 

From there on its really self explanatory, get the boot into the new ring and seat it where the boot lines up. Test the set screws to make sure placement is where you want the give them a little locktite and you're all set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Arsenal610 said:


> How difficult was this install in general. I've been thinking about getting this shift knob but nervous about messing something up...Any DIY that you know of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know of a diy, i just went for it tbh haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Extraordinarily simple. Getting the boot housing off is possibly the hardest part. Get a good trim tool and you'll be fine. Boot off, use a small flathead screwdriver or pry bar to take off the retaining ring see pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you...Your explanation was more than I could find. Much appreciated.
Does this help when you shift into first and second?
Idk if it's just my car (2013) but I noticed that when I shift in high revs, there is some resistance sliding into each gear. Since this is the first manual and first VW I've ever owned idk if that's normal or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Arsenal610 said:


> Awesome thank you...Your explanation was more than I could find. Much appreciated.
> Does this help when you shift into first and second?
> Idk if it's just my car (2013) but I noticed that when I shift in high revs, there is some resistance sliding into each gear. Since this is the first manual and first VW I've ever owned idk if that's normal or not.
> 
> ...


I would say this is strictly aesthetic only, I am installing a diesel geeks sigma 6 that I have sitting around and that will definitely change shift function. I don't think you should be getting too much resistance shifting at all though, possibly someone else here has had that experience and may know more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> I would say this is strictly aesthetic only, I am installing a diesel geeks sigma 6 that I have sitting around and that will definitely change shift function. I don't think you should be getting too much resistance shifting at all though, possibly someone else here has had that experience and may know more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming the diesel geek part you're referring to is a short shifter? If so let us know if and what kind of improvement after install. 
I was thinking about buying that OEM European short shift part from ECS tuning, but I'd also like to know how yours turns out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

I will absolutely do a write up on it when I get it in, weekends are super busy so it'll be a little while but I want it in soon. 

As for the euro shifter I've seen a bunch of posts saying that they bought it and it was already what they had installed. I decided just to go full kit off the bat. I can't wait to get it in with the shortened shift column and the weighted knob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> I didn't do it yet... But will do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





quickaudi07 said:


> New HID bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tonerock26 said:


> Nice! Super bright!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


quickaudi07 - thanks for the photos, they look great, can we share/use photos? Sent PM.

Listing can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

And please keep us updated on the fog LED install.

Thank you


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes you can  I might get them installed tomorrow we will see  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Thankful to have The Knob Father creating a custom wooden shift knobs bespoke to me and the Cool Grey Suit just in time for European Experience! 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=242377726166224&id=239663449770985

Install pictures coming soon. 

Ribbed for Her Pleasure?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Thankful to have The Knob Father creating a custom wooden shift knobs bespoke to me and the Cool Grey Suit just in time for European Experience!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=242377726166224&id=239663449770985
> 
> ...


Yesss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Last year I installed an Android head unit, the Tonghai Create AN-21u. I had an RNS510 from factory, but it was the version from 2008 before they even had revision numbers (SW updated to Rev C). I tried to add Bluetooth with a 9w-7, replacing the Volk-L installed by a previous owner. No luck. The SW on the RNS couldn't communicate with it. That was my main goal in getting the AN21-U. Turns out the BT quality was horrendous and I purchased a 128GB nano flash drive to store my music. It worked pretty well overall, with the occasional crash forcing me to reboot. Responsive, decent (capacitive!!) screen, and audio quality was alright using a specific music player with built in EQ. 










It worked with my OE 8K parking sensors and displayed climate information just like the RNS though I did lose functionality in the MFA including compass, phone, media, and navigation information. C'est la vie, I guess. 

Fast forward to today when I received my RCD 330 Plus. OE FAW-VW part number 6RD 035 187 B. It's a standard 6.5" (resistive) display with the usual knobs and buttons set up in the standard MIB II format. I switched to this partially because of the inbuilt Bluetooth but also because it has Apple CarPlay, which is something I've been coveting for a while. The unit is very fast and responsive and will pretty much only see use on the CarPlay function. VCDS coding isn't available yet from what I can find, so I'll fiddle around with adding things back to the MFA in my spare time. Sound quality is a bit flat overall, but decent enough for everyday use. Built quality is on par with any modern VW part, as you'd expect. Install was a breeze since it's plug and play-ish with PQ35/46 cars. ParkPilot works of course, as does the rear camera (if I could figure out what's wrong with my wiring). As far as I can tell there's no way to add rear/console USB or MDI in any fashion because of the way the pins are wired within the unit which leads me to my biggest downfall with the RCD: The USB cable has to be strung across the console, just hanging there like a dead snake. 

Definitely a first world problem, probably something I can live with. 

Other downfalls are losing the OE GPS function and relying on my phone, losing climate display which I'm okay with, and the front panel microphone instead of using the 9w-7 harness. I don't talk on the phone much anyways so it shouldn't be a problem. Any info on the coding would be greatly appreciated!!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

ProSport boost gauge to see what I'm limping at









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> ProSport boost gauge to see what I'm limping at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey from a decent driving position how much obstruction is there from the gauge? I've been contemplating one of these since I can't afford the P3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Hey from a decent driving position how much obstruction is there from the gauge? I've been contemplating one of these since I can't afford the P3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I skipped the P3 because I didn't want to obstruct the ac vent. I'd been using a Polaris FIS module that just feeds that data to the OEM INFORMATION screen in the cluster. That also gets you boost readings by pulling the data from the CAN Gateway. It's pretty cool, cheap and looks very OEM because there's no additional physical gauges in the interior. Check it out because it's great and I still use it for boost, real time boost, horsepower, torque, etc. 

However I wanted a standalone boost reading since I'm coming to the end if a big turbo build and I'm in tuning and fueling stage now. If the steering wheel is angles high enough, it'll obstruct the temp gauge inside the tachometer circle. That doesn't bother me because I get my coolant readouts from the center screen through the Polaris FIS module. If you angle the steering wheel low, then it's fine. Especially if you have a flat bottom steering wheel. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> I skipped the P3 because I didn't want to obstruct the ac vent. I'd been using a Polaris FIS module that just feeds that data to the OEM INFORMATION screen in the cluster. That also gets you boost readings by pulling the data from the CAN Gateway. It's pretty cool, cheap and looks very OEM because there's no additional physical gauges in the interior. Check it out because it's great and I still use it for boost, real time boost, horsepower, torque, etc.
> 
> However I wanted a standalone boost reading since I'm coming to the end if a big turbo build and I'm in tuning and fueling stage now. If the steering wheel is angles high enough, it'll obstruct the temp gauge inside the tachometer circle. That doesn't bother me because I get my coolant readouts from the center screen through the Polaris FIS module. If you angle the steering wheel low, then it's fine. Especially if you have a flat bottom steering wheel.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Oh I'm definitely going to check out that Polaris module, that sounds perfect for me. I'm not going crazy with this as it's my daily for a 50/day commute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Got a Billy Boat TBE installed today. Definitely louder but in a good way. Next up stage 2 tune.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Custom turned and multi wood shift knob made by The Knob Father just in time for European Experience. This group is very new on the scene, friendly lads, and have a pretty good attention to detail.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Yesterday I added a set of door warning lights with projector R-Line logos. Found them for $18 for all four on aliexpress. I can always swap them out for normal ones now the wires have been run. Quality was much better than expected and the pics do not do them justice:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> I skipped the P3 because I didn't want to obstruct the ac vent. I'd been using a Polaris FIS module that just feeds that data to the OEM INFORMATION screen in the cluster. That also gets you boost readings by pulling the data from the CAN Gateway. It's pretty cool, cheap and looks very OEM because there's no additional physical gauges in the interior. Check it out because it's great and I still use it for boost, real time boost, horsepower, torque, etc.
> 
> However I wanted a standalone boost reading since I'm coming to the end if a big turbo build and I'm in tuning and fueling stage now. If the steering wheel is angles high enough, it'll obstruct the temp gauge inside the tachometer circle. That doesn't bother me because I get my coolant readouts from the center screen through the Polaris FIS module. If you angle the steering wheel low, then it's fine. Especially if you have a flat bottom steering wheel.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Realized that since I'm a basic cc sport without Bluetooth or a phone option on the MFI I can't run the Polaris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

I replaced my coil packs with the newest revision of the Red Tops from USP Motorsports. Upon removal of the old ones, the coil pack to the far left had oil on it at the bottom, but none of the other 3 did. I wonder if it was from spilling a little oil during an oil change once. I'm going to check to see if the new one has oil on it in the next few days. Also installed an S3 shifter bracket three weeks ago. Definitely feels a bit smoother and shorter throw than stock. I'll probably get shifter bushings next. While removing the bracket though, I broke a tab off the little white clip that holds on the lateral shift bracket to the main one. Does anyone know what this P/N is for that little clip?


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

mannnn that is Quilty and clean


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*whats the entertainment system with that big screen*

can i get info on the system with the big screen


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Installed a Xuji suede steering wheel cover from AliExpress. Super impressed with the fit and finish for a $40 cover and only 7 days from order to arrival 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That looks great! I wonder if they make one for the flat bottom? How hard was the install?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Tonerock26 said:


> Wow! That looks great! I wonder if they make one for the flat bottom? How hard was the install?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Install was relatively simple. I took my sweet time with the stitching and did it in about 2-2.5hrs. not difficult in a technical manner if you're patient. 

Here is the link for a flat bottom one, but make sure you look at their options etc. They have plenty. 


http://s.aliexpress.com/EZvymayu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> Install was relatively simple. I took my sweet time with the stitching and did it in about 2-2.5hrs. not difficult in a technical manner if you're patient.
> 
> Here is the link for a flat bottom one, but make sure you look at their options etc. They have plenty.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Custom wooden bespoke shift knob made by The Knob Father just in time for European Experience. Looking gorgeous and not even remotely done with EuEx prep.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Custom wooden bespoke shift knob made by The Knob Father just in time for European Experience. Looking gorgeous and not even remotely done with EuEx prep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Looks awesome man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Fog light install  big difference between oem and LED









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

Jscharff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY NICE ! ... Xuji seems to have a good product at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Larry J said:


> VERY NICE ! ... Xuji seems to have a good product at a reasonable price.


I am pretty impressed to be honest. Much better than I was anticipating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audg (May 17, 2017)

Step one: bought the car 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Originally I questioned the costs of a catch can.... Since installation and 2 empties, this has not gone through the engine... I believe it was worth the costs.

Oh and a right rear speed sensor replacement. That was what I did today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloomy125 (Mar 21, 2017)

audg said:


> Step one: bought the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks super clean. Best of luck with her.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

audg said:


> Step one: bought the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Car looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

mijofi4 said:


> Originally I questioned the costs of a catch can.... Since installation and 2 empties, this has not gone through the engine... I believe it was worth the costs.
> 
> Oh and a right rear speed sensor replacement. That was what I did today.
> 
> ...


This looks like it has been mixed with water/coolant. It's so milky.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm putting new Sound Processor in for my Car Audio hobby!! I know some of you are in to rims and dropping the car or make a space ship out of... Or crazy fast drackster... It's good everyone has a different look at cars, and how they want them to look. I like my. Car standing out from others around me. At the same time looking classy and clean. That's how I like it.. i also love car audio and good clean music I in my ears. I also compete in sound quality to give you a different point of view why I enjoy sounds so much..
This is going in tomorrow..
Helix DSP PRO + Director = F Awesomeness










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> This looks like it has been mixed with water/coolant. It's so milky.


Let it sit for a few days. When the solids settle its flat nasty. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

315cc said:


> While removing the bracket though, I broke a tab off the little white clip that holds on the lateral shift bracket to the main one. Does anyone know what this P/N is for that little clip?


Part number: 1K0711522


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Part number: 1K0711522


You da man Dan! Appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Diesel Geeks sigma six successful install! Going back to do the bracket bushings soon








I can't wait to ditch the OEM air box for an IE intake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have messed with so much car audio and electronics but never had a chance to install a relay lol well today was a day Todo one... 😂😂









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

New front brakes: R36, 345mm


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

17matrix17 said:


> New front brakes: R36, 345mm


Pretty easy upgrade? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> Pretty easy upgrade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plug & play.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

17matrix17 said:


> Plug & play.


:metal:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Currently have my entire interior in shambles. Sort of a combination effort. Installed a new euro cup holder because my last one broke, removed the front seat to diagnose a slight wobble (to no avail) and some heating issues (???). Also may have diagnosed the issue with my aftermarket backup cam not engaging. Found a wire that's disconnected . I believe it's the reverse trigger wire from the BCM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

So I was in the process of changing the puddle lights to LED's and ended up breaking one of my mirrors so I got replacements for those too.


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Just drive around today and took some pictures









And new part came in, maybe installing it tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Can you tell me the part number for your grill? Picking up my 14 cc on the 5th of June and I'd prefer that grill to the standard chrome one. Never seen it fitted to a European cc.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Adam's polishes glass sealant doing its job


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

BORA RSI said:


> Adam's polishes glass sealant doing its job


 Looking good.. Really makes me wanna pull the trigger on the R line front bumper and skirts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

jc dub said:


> Can you tell me the part number for your grill? Picking up my 14 cc on the 5th of June and I'd prefer that grill to the standard chrome one. Never seen it fitted to a European cc.


shopdap.com has it


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Sideskirts are worth it !!


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

BORA RSI said:


> Sideskirts are worth it !!


Yea but they are hard to find at a decent price. I can find the R line bumper pretty easily but side skirts don't come by often


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

BORA RSI said:


> jc dub said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me the part number for your grill? Picking up my 14 cc on the 5th of June and I'd prefer that grill to the standard chrome one. Never seen it fitted to a European cc.
> ...


Thanks for the link


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

FOTD..... Because I can't have it (my wife said so) 


https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/6145192857.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> FOTD..... Because I can't have it (my wife said so)
> 
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/6145192857.html
> ...


Willing to sell just the lip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

gerardoavalos said:


> Willing to sell just the lip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not mine, found on Craigslist. And It DEFINITELY doesn't seem like he's going to part it out at ALL if we're being honest. Very fair price imo also. If I could swing it now I'd ditch my 09 for it and prefer the gen 1 lights too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> Not mine, found on Craigslist. And It DEFINITELY doesn't seem like he's going to part it out at ALL if we're being honest. Very fair price imo also. If I could swing it now I'd ditch my 09 for it and prefer the gen 1 lights too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also really prefer a standard 6 speed over the DSG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> Not mine, found on Craigslist. And It DEFINITELY doesn't seem like he's going to part it out at ALL if we're being honest. Very fair price imo also. If I could swing it now I'd ditch my 09 for it and prefer the gen 1 lights too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh lol sucks. But I also saw this on Instagram today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jscharff said:


> FOTD..... Because I can't have it (my wife said so)
> 
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/6145192857.html
> ...


I don't know if this is yours or not.. it's beautiful! Either way!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

gerardoavalos said:


> Oh lol sucks. But I also saw this on Instagram today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO DID I! Haha pretty amazing and absolutely fair price for the work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> I don't know if this is yours or not.. it's beautiful! Either way!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I wish it was. This is the GOAL for mine in the next year or so though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> I wish it was. This is the GOAL for mine in the next year or so though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least stance wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have obsession with car my car stays the way it is... Drop dropping it a little  that's about it.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Here's a before and after 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Prepping for my projector retrofit. Got the Morimoto d2s 4.0 BI-XENON with Panamera switchback shrouds. 

Scariest part would be opening up the headlights but I've got some good motivation from folks out here...









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jdeltree said:


> Prepping for my projector retrofit. Got the Morimoto d2s 4.0 BI-XENON with Panamera switchback shrouds.
> 
> Scariest part would be opening up the headlights but I've got some good motivation from folks out here... [
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


To encourage you even more. Gen 1 CC halogen headlights are fairly cheap. So if you screw up you can find replacement on ebay.

I endup doing full OEM Bixenon retrofit but thats because I got lucky and found a pair of OEM Bi-xenons for cheap.

Good luck


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> To encourage you even more. Gen 1 CC halogen headlights are fairly cheap. So if you screw up you can find replacement on ebay.
> 
> I endup doing full OEM Bixenon retrofit but thats because I got lucky and found a pair of OEM Bi-xenons for cheap.
> 
> Good luck


Struggling with propping the headlight open. Any tips. Using a heat gun, razor and screwdriver at the moment. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Just getting hit and run on in a parking lot in Newport RI.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Just getting hit and run on in a parking lot in Newport RI.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They need to bring back death by stoning for people who hit and run lol
Sucks to hear tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Arsenal610 said:


> They need to bring back death by stoning for people who hit and run lol
> Sucks to hear tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so heated  I just did so much work to this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright guys I need some ideas. I have an oil leak that I noticed on the coil packs about 18 months ago. Just a very small amount. Since then it's been getting worse. Last oil change I was short an entire quart (some of which could have burned, I know). I thought it was the PCV and I have a catch can with PCV bypass on order. Changing the oil again now and I'll see how much it is short. It's all over so it's hard to determine where it's coming from. It almost looks like the timing cover isn't sealed properly. As far as I know it's been like that since I got the car. 

Any tips greatly appreciated. I'm at 99k so thinking of having the dealer find the leak for me and quote an independent shop on the tensioner. 

EDIT: returned 3.5qt once again. Filled 4.75qt. Also doing 5k intervals since 80k. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Finally got the smoked turns fitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Hit the CC with Blacklight. Also there was a fire in the Providence Place parking garage last night. Made for an interesting scramble to the car with the wife.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know the PN for these silver surround vents? All three if possible. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> Does anyone happen to know the PN for these silver surround vents? All three if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get the on eBay. They also come lighted. http://m.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-set-Genu...%3A55bb443415c0ab1db5fba2bdfffdb71c%7Ciid%3A1










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> You can get the on eBay. They also come lighted. http://m.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-set-Genu...%3A55bb443415c0ab1db5fba2bdfffdb71c%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen them myself but I did just buy a set so I can post a few pics when I get them. Supposed to be here mid June.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Never seen them myself but I did just buy a set so I can post a few pics when I get them. Supposed to be here mid June.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Awesome! At that price I may just pull the trigger too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Never seen them myself but I did just buy a set so I can post a few pics when I get them. Supposed to be here mid June.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Just the satin chrome center vent is $130 oem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Aren't those just the AC vents in the facelift CC? I had them in my car....


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> Aren't those just the AC vents in the facelift CC? I had them in my car....


Yea, they're very expensive...And after some research supposedly they don't fit the pre facelift cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> Yea, they're very expensive...And after some research supposedly they don't fit the pre facelift cc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't really see how they won't fit. I guess we'll see when I get em.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> I don't really see how they won't fit. I guess we'll see when I get em.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Oh I don't know about the ones you ordered. I meant the OEM post facelift ones that are super expensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Makes me laugh every time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Oh I don't know about the ones you ordered. I meant the OEM post facelift ones that are super expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Question about the center vents. Do you know if there's a way to take them apart?
Idk how but the guy who owned the car before me somehow broke a clip behind the little handle on the vent which controls the left right movement of the flaps behind it.. Basically the handle on the vent will let me move the horizontal vents up and down but will not grab ahold of the vertical vents behind it to move them left and right.
Hope that makes sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Arsenal610 said:


> Question about the center vents. Do you know if there's a way to take them apart?
> Idk how but the guy who owned the car before me somehow broke a clip behind the little handle on the vent which controls the left right movement of the flaps behind it.. Basically the handle on the vent will let me move the horizontal vents up and down but will not grab ahold of the vertical vents behind it to move them left and right.
> Hope that makes sense
> 
> ...


I've never taken mine out yet but I bet with a good trim removal kit you could. They're probably sealed units though from the looks of the replacements. Sorry I can't be of more help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> I've never taken mine out yet but I bet with a good trim removal kit you could. They're probably sealed units though from the looks of the replacements. Sorry I can't be of more help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should all come apart. When I did my boost gauge I had to take all the fins out and replace them with the aftermarket pieces. The entire vent just pops out.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Chatchie said:


> It should all come apart. When I did my boost gauge I had to take all the fins out and replace them with the aftermarket pieces. The entire vent just pops out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you know for a fact that after popping out the whole vent, there's a way to get in behind the initial set of horizontal vent flaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Arsenal610 said:


> So you know for a fact that after popping out the whole vent, there's a way to get in behind the initial set of horizontal vent flaps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. You bend them a little and they pop out. There's pins on each slat that rest in holes on the vent body. I'll run to the shed and grab some pics.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Chatchie said:


> Yup. You bend them a little and they pop out. There's pins on each slat that rest in holes on the vent body. I'll run to the shed and grab some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info... You all rock!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally put in the LED fogs....









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Baby hit 100k last night. Impromptu photo shoot at a late dinner. Here's to another 100k!! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Chatchie said:


> Finally put in the LED fogs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

Changed out the front strut mounts because I was getting a "clunk-clunk-clunk" when turning the wheel. Went with the kit from ECS. Not a terrible job to DIY but one of the old strut mount bolts on top stripped out trying to remove it and I ended up having to cut the head off with my dremel. Other than that used the trick where you spread the pinch and use a 2x4 and jack to jack the strut up out of the hub so I didn't have to remove the axle, hub or ball joint. Old bearings were rusted to crap. Now that the new ones are in the clunking is gone.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

JayS_VW said:


> Changed out the front strut mounts because I was getting a "clunk-clunk-clunk" when turning the wheel. Went with the kit from ECS. Not a terrible job to DIY but one of the old strut mount bolts on top stripped out trying to remove it and I ended up having to cut the head off with my dremel. Other than that used the trick where you spread the pinch and use a 2x4 and jack to jack the strut up out of the hub so I didn't have to remove the axle, hub or ball joint. Old bearings were rusted to crap. Now that the new ones are in the clunking is gone.


What's the mileage on your car at the moment. I seem to be having the same issue. Seems like a fairly straightforward diy yes?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

JayS_VW said:


> Changed out the front strut mounts because I was getting a "clunk-clunk-clunk" when turning the wheel. Went with the kit from ECS. Not a terrible job to DIY but one of the old strut mount bolts on top stripped out trying to remove it and I ended up having to cut the head off with my dremel. Other than that used the trick where you spread the pinch and use a 2x4 and jack to jack the strut up out of the hub so I didn't have to remove the axle, hub or ball joint. Old bearings were rusted to crap. Now that the new ones are in the clunking is gone.


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Wheels came in yesterday...Can't wait to throw them on!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Hopefully no more axle hit....









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tinted the fogs, went dual exhaust and got new shoes. Have to get low asap.


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Tinted the fogs, went dual exhaust and got new shoes. Have to get low asap.


Looking great...Whered ya get the tint for the fogs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Arsenal610 said:


> Looking great...Whered ya get the tint for the fogs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon

BLUE 12 by 80 Inchs Self Adhesive Shiny Chameleon Headlights Films Tint Vinyl Film https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016ZRNAZ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_MaGFMERLgscfy


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Got the vents in today. Quality is really good for the money. Piano black centers match the radio perfect. The detent in roller has a positive latch and there's a knurled rubber on the wheel that feels nice. They pop right in.

* These vents are not an exact copy of the OEMs so the CIM boost gauge doesn't really fit









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

morimori said:


> :thumbup:


Are these white or do they have a HID look to them? What's the brightness like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Are these white or do they have a HID look to them? What's the brightness like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DeAutokey H7rc 5500k lo beam
Lightning Dark H11 6000k fog









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Mine has been throwing a p025a for the past couple of weeks. Is the fuel pump going, or something else? 

Stage 2, 65k miles. Car is acting normal, maybe a bit sluggish, but not much.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

...decided to keep her. Decided to replace the timing chain, purchase tires (and possibly wheels), repair the roof liner and maybe add some extras since divorce is not possible at this time. 

I went car shopping this past weekend and decided it's less trouble to repair rather than replace her. With that said, there was really anything else out there that made me as happy as my dear CC. My friends think I'm nuts but when a man loves a women...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> ...decided to keep her. Decided to replace the timing chain, purchase tires (and possibly wheels), repair the roof liner and maybe add something extra since divorce is not the possible at this time.
> 
> I went car shopping this past weekend and decided it's less trouble to repair rather than replace. With that said, there was really nothing else out there that made me as happy as my dear CC. My friends think I'm nuts but when a man loves a women...


Maaan I know exactly what you mean.... My wife keeps convincing me to get into something "newer" but she doesnt get it. My car is pampered and I have it modified just the way I like it. I dont see anything better out there except getting another CC and start modifying again


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*oil change*

Just another oil and filter change. Mobil-1 0W40 and the OEM filter. I let it drain quite awhile.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

JimH said:


> Just another oil and filter change. Mobil-1 0W40 and the OEM filter. I let it drain quite awhile.


do you have a magnetic drainplug? If not I highly recommend this one over the others: http://www.metalnerd.com/cat04.htm


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Well the maxxton design splitter went on sale on ECS for $65....So I bought it. It WAS gonna be $107 to ship but I added a BFI stage 2 engine mount and shipping went down to $24. Will post soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> Well the maxxton design splitter went on sale on ECS for $65....So I bought it. It WAS gonna be $107 to ship but I added a BFI stage 2 engine mount and shipping went down to $24. Will post soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Tonerock26 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stoked, i went back to check after it sat in my Cart for a month....Saw the price but the shipping was still over $100 so I added some other stuff in and out of the cart and the shipping shot down to $25.

It's gonna sit in the corner of my garage until I get my BC coilovers on but I couldn't pass on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wrapped my taillights


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Added rear spoiler*

Mounted the spoiler, finally!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> I wrapped my taillights


They look great dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> They look great dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bad ass !!! What did you use or what did you buy ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Installed my bags this weekend. Still having issues with the elevel sensors not traveling enough apparently.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Bad ass !!! What did you use or what did you buy ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Pro Smoke Tint Tinted Gloss Vinyl Film Cover Wrap Sheet - 60" x 12" Blackout Smoke https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BM8JD5C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_INlCKMITBs9ud


----------



## thatdude727 (May 16, 2017)

Mr_Jones said:


> ...decided to keep her. Decided to replace the timing chain, purchase tires (and possibly wheels), repair the roof liner and maybe add something extra since divorce is not the possible at this time.
> 
> I went car shopping this past weekend and decided it's less trouble to repair rather than replace. With that said, there was really nothing else out there that made me as happy as my dear CC. My friends think I'm nuts but when a man loves a women...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LOL


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Since I'm a crazy nut when it comes to car audio... Here it is... Stereo Integrity MT65 midbass drivers have been installed  they are like little subs... So worth it!! Can't be beat for the price they are....









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Got the p2015 code. So it's going to the dealer tomorrow to get a new intake mani and a soda blast. They're only charging 200 bucks to do it since the intake will be off for warranty work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> Mounted the spoiler, finally!


How does that spoiler fit? I haven't done a ton of research but I have been wanting a little lip spoiler like that for mine. If it fits well where did you pick it up(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Vapco said:


> How does that spoiler fit? I haven't done a ton of research but I have been wanting a little lip spoiler like that for mine. If it fits well where did you pick it up(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent you a PM


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8699209-Added-rear-spoiler


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Swapped out my factory clutch for a SB Stage 2 Daily and I'm super impressed. This clutch can really hold the car's power. 












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> Since I'm a crazy nut when it comes to car audio... Here it is... Stereo Integrity MT65 midbass drivers have been installed  they are like little subs... So worth it!! Can't be beat for the price they are....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a direct swap? I might be interested in getting better speakers if so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Went on a rally over The Weekend. My friend(in the c300) and I finished first and second at both check points. Cc performed Great for over 800 hard miles 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> Went on a rally over The Weekend. My friend(in the c300) and I finished first and second at both check points. Cc performed Great for over 800 hard miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wheels look clean bro, are you on coil overs?


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Your wheels look clean bro, are you on coil overs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Thank you! Yes, lowered on ST coilovers all the way down


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

AndreiMTM said:


> Thank you! Yes, lowered on ST coilovers all the way down


Nice, it looks really good. I made the mistake of going with springs. Are those Audi wheels?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Sadly, I put a "For Sale" sign in the window.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Fog light install  big difference between oem and LED
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chatchie said:


> DeAutokey H7rc 5500k lo beam
> Lightning Dark H11 6000k fog
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, if you want a brighter Fog our de360 will be nearly double the brightness of those LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit:thumbup:


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

The only problem is, when I'm driving and have 6k in the head lights, and 6 k led in the fogs.. people are flashing lights at me. I thought this shouldn't be happening and there is no reflection or glare to on coming treffic at night. I drive through a lot of woods areas and honestly they are great lights... But when you have lights in the street, the 6k becomes invisible.. they shine beautifully in the dark but not when there is some street light. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

AndreiMTM said:


> This was a direct swap? I might be interested in getting better speakers if so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me yes, to you it wouldn't be, you will need amplification for these speakers. And some sort of high pass filter crossovers to get them working. Some work is in but if you live music and want something nice.. these are it. 
Nick also makes tweeters to match them, I'm wondering if he makes passive croasovers, I will have to talk to him... It other than that these bad boys should be triple the amount they for what they are. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

ktb828 said:


> Nice, it looks really good. I made the mistake of going with springs. Are those Audi wheels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you! I made that same mistake also haha, but then switched to coilovers after about s year and a half. And yes, they are new Audi s5 wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gave her a wash and vacuum and did the same for wifey's Passat.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Vapco said:


> Got the p2015 code. So it's going to the dealer tomorrow to get a new intake mani and a soda blast. They're only charging 200 bucks to do it since the intake will be off for warranty work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! I got charged $500. Around what part of the states are you in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Overdue wash









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Maaan I know exactly what you mean.... My wife keeps convincing me to get into something "newer" but she doesnt get it. My car is pampered and I have it modified just the way I like it. I dont see anything better out there except getting another CC and start modifying again


I really think I'm beginning to realize the obsession with this brand. A fellow poster helped me realize that minus a few know issues and repairs that our union really hasn't been that bad. Sucks when you have a payment and repair costs though. It is what it is. Let the modding begin...



thatdude727 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LOL


:screwy:=me!


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Mr_Jones said:


> I really think I'm beginning to realize the obsession with this brand. A fellow poster helped me realize that minus a few know issues and repairs that our union really hasn't been that bad. Sucks when you have a payment and repair costs though. It is what it is. Let the modding begin...
> 
> 
> 
> :screwy:=me!


Ain't that the truth LoL I'll be pissed...then look at the CC and say Damn it's so sexy tho! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> That's awesome! I got charged $500. Around what part of the states are you in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Nashville greater area. I walked out for 313 dollars with a new airbag and clock spring, intake, and valve cleaning. Not too bad. They wanted 1000 for just the valve cleaning but lucky me the intake needed to come off anyway. Saved me a ton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Slammed white first gen just drove by my house in south Plainfield NJ. You had a beard I think. Sounded good


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

:beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdude727 (May 16, 2017)

So I finally got my wheels put on...What do you guys think ?? (Better pictures coming soon)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

thatdude727 said:


> So I finally got my wheels put on...What do you guys think ?? (Better pictures coming soon)[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


As long as you like it, thats what matters.. (not being sarcastic)


----------



## thatdude727 (May 16, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> As long as you like it, thats what matters.. (not being sarcastic)


Very true statement...little validation however doesn't hurt..LoL 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

thatdude727 said:


> Very true statement...little validation however doesn't hurt..LoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think there was an opinion implied in his statement , maybe not his cup of tea. The car looks good, do you know the specs an the wheels?


----------



## thatdude727 (May 16, 2017)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> I think there was an opinion implied in his statement , maybe not his cup of tea. The car looks good, do you know the specs an the wheels?


Daaaaamn...Thats cold :biggrinsanta::snowcool:. LoL

The wheels are 20x8.5 and the tires are 235/35/20 with stock suspension :thumbup:


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

thatdude727 said:


> Daaaaamn...Thats cold :biggrinsanta::snowcool:. LoL
> 
> The wheels are 20x8.5 and the tires are 235/35/20 with stock suspension :thumbup:


It's nice!! I would have loved to go with 20's but didn't find anything decently priced and I had brand new 19" tires already so I did what made sense not what I wanted. It just needs a tad of LOW and it will be . Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just put the wheels on this morning. 

Coils still settling. 

A couple of quick cell phone shots in the parking garage at work. 























Not sure why the pics aren't working. They're jpg. 



Proper photo shoot coming. 

Mods:
Adams Rotors slotted and drilled rotors
SS brake lines
HPA SHS coilovers
TyrolSport subframe collars (still unsure if I actually need these)
Rotiform NUE 19x8.5 et 35
APR Stage 1+
GLI flat-bottom steering wheel
interior LEDs and other misc interior stuff


Will probably leave it like this for a while. 
Adam's BBK kit for future, but that's probably about it


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

KingCantona7 said:


> Just put the wheels on this morning.
> 
> Coils still settling.
> 
> ...


I'm dying to see pics with that mod list but they are broken on tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

and also dead links on PC


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> broken on tapatalk


Just wait until iOS 11 comes out!! Kidding, hopefully they'll have it fixed soon. I can open threads and start reading the newest post but if I try to scroll, the entire app just shuts down.


Last week, I replaced my tires _AGAIN_. The last ones were Sumitomo HTR Z II 235/45ZR17. They lasted about 16 months and 20k. Definitely forgot to align after install and rotate every ~5k, so I guess some of the short life span is my fault. The new tires are Sumitomo HTR A/S P02 235/45R17. Had them shipped to me and installed locally for $435 total. Had a full four-wheel alignment done at the dealer the following day, $107. When they handed me the before and after sheet, I was _embarassed_. After alignment there is a clunk in the front end that sounds like a bag of river rocks. Was advised about wearing outer tie rod ends and cracking outer CV boots upon receipt. Also ordered a new set of center caps and lug covers as I seem to have lost one of each after my tire shop shenanigans.












Today I ordered a 2.25t floor jack and some 4t jack stands (they were cheaper than the lower limit ones), a stud conversion kit to make rotations easier on me, and some new wipers. Mainly just small car-ownership type things as of late, but mentally searching an oil leak AND a possible intake leak which started after my last water pump replacement. Have been waiting on a backordered Spulen catch can for ~2mo. Then need to do the water pump and 09G trans service again, hopefully the pump will last until 110k so I can do them both at once. 

*ALSO* accepting recommendations for grease/lubricant for door hinges. My RF door is creaking something crazy.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

KingCantona7 said:


> Just posted the direct links.
> 
> Does imgur not work on here?
> 
> They are jpgs.


Not entirely sure about imgur, but I use a puu.sh extension for macOS using .jpg and .png files with no issue!


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

cj8 said:


> Not entirely sure about imgur, but I use a puu.sh extension for macOS using .jpg and .png files with no issue!


Cheers.

That's the only image host that worked for some reason.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Dam Nice one. where in L.I. ?


mk6_ch3cka said:


> some new wheels and i desperately need a frame notch


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

I did a thing. Will report as soon as they're fitted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Jscharff said:


> I did a thing. Will report as soon as they're fitted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🙆*♂nice!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Not bad for polishing a turd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

cj8 said:


> a stud conversion kit to make rotations easier on me


Studs can make things more challenging if they back out.

Buy one or two of these and life is much easier:
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat08.htm


----------



## serhat192 (Jul 3, 2017)

*Right rear door lock actuator*

I have ordered a door lock actuator and left headlamp bulb form the vortex store. In June left rear door lock and right headlamp got broke and the actuator had been changed last week the right rear door lock got broke and left headlamp as well. I am getting the parts today and going to fix them. My question is why all these are happening in the same month? Should I worry about the battery? Is there anything else that I am supposed check? New 2010 CC owner. Got it in the first week of June.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Going to be installing my freshly shipped and reengineered Spulen Catch Can v2. My first actual mechanical modification to the car!

Ordered the kit in hopes that my oil leak is caused by a slightly faulty PCV, plus I've wanted a can since I did my carbon clean at 78k (nearly 25k ago!)


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

On Monday I had to replace driver side wheel bearing 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

On Monday I had to replace a wheel bearing 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> On Monday I had to replace a wheel bearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof how'd that go? Relatively easy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes I got it done with in 1.5h and I'm no mechanic 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

It was really bad, I felt like something was slowing the car down way to fast and making stupid noise at low speeds

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jscharff said:


> Not bad for polishing a turd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that with the new suspension?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Neezy13 said:


> Is that with the new suspension?


Nope that just got dropped on my porch yesterday. It'll be on in a week or two when I have aittle time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jscharff said:


> Nope that just got dropped on my porch yesterday. It'll be on in a week or two when I have aittle time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I have the same color CC with the same wheels and I am curious to see how that turns out. I am trying to decide what I want to do to my suspension


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't have my CC now so I haven't done **** in almost 4 months... :laugh:

but check my sig... still got a few things to get rid of...


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

thatdude727 said:


> So I finally got my wheels put on...What do you guys think ?? (Better pictures coming soon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great buddy!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New wheels came in


Now im going to have 3 sets ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

*Dropped $2050 on her today...*

...by installing a new timing chain and replacing windshield wipers, air and cabin filters and completing an oil change. OK... doom and gloom talk is over for now. Just happy to be back behind the wheel since she's been sitting for a couple of weeks. Next up I'll be replacing tires and getting the windows tinted. Since I've decided she'll be with me til the end I really want to get a decent replacement for the OEM head unit. 

I forget which one I currently have... it's the one without Navi or back up camera. I really want to get something that that offers Bluetooth Streaming as I really enjoyed that feature of the loner I received from the dealership. Any recommendations??? Advice needed since I'm new to modding and a new unit and tint will be the only things I've actually done to the car so far.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Now im going to have 3 sets ))
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> anything to sell??? you can only use one set at a time:laugh:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is a question specifically for CC people...Has anyone fitted the 2.5" techtonics dual cat downpipe? And if so any emissions issues....? I can't see it not passing with 2 cats but I'm curious...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr_Jones said:


> anything to sell??? you can only use one set at a time:laugh:


Yeah bro

My 3pc Rotifrom LVS are for sale

They are freshly refinished in Illusion red


Check my instagram for pict of em and new color(there is video)


IG: stero1d_cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Jscharff said:


> Here is a question specifically for CC people...Has anyone fitted the 2.5" techtonics dual cat downpipe? And if so any emissions issues....? I can't see it not passing with 2 cats but I'm curious...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a CBFA owner with an aftermarket downpipe, this is of much interest to me.

If it was a 3" downpipe, I'd be all over it. At 2.5", it leaves me a bit cold. I've reached out to Techtonics to see if there is a reason why they don't have a 3" downpipe with two converters. My guess is that packaging is a problem.

That 2.5" looks nice and appears to be well made. I can't speak for how a 2.5" downpipe with two cats would play with a stage 2 tune from one of the usual suspects, though. Depends on your goals I guess.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

The1Bill said:


> As a CBFA owner with an aftermarket downpipe, this is of much interest to me.
> 
> If it was a 3" downpipe, I'd be all over it. At 2.5", it leaves me a bit cold. I've reached out to Techtonics to see if there is a reason why they don't have a 3" downpipe with two converters. My guess is that packaging is a problem.
> 
> That 2.5" looks nice and appears to be well made. I can't speak for how a 2.5" downpipe with two cats would play with a stage 2 tune from one of the usual suspects, though. Depends on your goals I guess.


Yea I am anxious to get a down pipe and tune but also am Wondering how this pipe would effect a stage 2. I'm mainly worried about passing MA emissions without any hassle so I may just stick with stage one and a catback....But am very curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Jscharff said:


> Yea I am anxious to get a down pipe and tune but also am Wondering how this pipe would effect a stage 2. I'm mainly worried about passing MA emissions without any hassle so I may just stick with stage one and a catback....But am very curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I pass emissions. Just not with no hassle. There is hassle. And spacers. Fortunately, all-in, I spend about an hour each year on it. So it isn't a massive waste of time.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

The1Bill said:


> Well, I pass emissions. Just not with no hassle. There is hassle. And spacers. Fortunately, all-in, I spend about an hour each year on it. So it isn't a massive waste of time.


Yea I think I'm just going to end up with stage 1, intake and catback tbh....And then maybe just find a mk2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> New wheels came in
> 
> 
> Now im going to have 3 sets ))


Man, where have you been?!?

Neuspeeds for sale yet?


----------



## 2009VWCC4Motion (Jun 24, 2016)

*Installed buttons to replace blanks next to shifter.*

I installed a TPMS button and Dynamic Chasis Control button to replace the blanks next to the shifter. These two new buttons are of course inoperable. So it's for vanity only because I was tired of looking at the blanks. The next step is to hook the wiring up to illumination.


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

Added some wheels, adjusted coilovers and added my unpainted front lip, have side skirts too but gonna paint both.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

ABA Jetta II said:


> Added some wheels, adjusted coilovers and added my unpainted front lip, have side skirts too but gonna paint both.


Looks awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjpthree1 (Jun 27, 2016)

where did you purchase those buttons?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Finally had some time to clean the interior 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdude727 (May 16, 2017)

JohnnyMac1 said:


> Looks great buddy!


Thank you sir 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Will be working on iPad Pro install
Never thought I will use an iPad 😂😂
Bought it for 425 256 GB it's the pro version 9.7"









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Not today, but from exhibition at WF23





















Got my side splitters on as well as windshield tint, headlight and tail light tint also


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

*Where you get them from?*



2009VWCC4Motion said:


> I installed a TPMS button and Dynamic Chasis Control button to replace the blanks next to the shifter. These two new buttons are of course inoperable. So it's for vanity only because I was tired of looking at the blanks. The next step is to hook the wiring up to illumination.


EBAY?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I did nothing..... but posted some CC remnant stuff for sale.....

Check the links in my signature.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just because I can, and will fabricate front panel ... 

Picked this up @a crazy price new in a box iPad Pro 9.7" 256GB of storage !!! 

Should be interesting 😀😀









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## audg (May 17, 2017)

AndreiMTM said:


> Finally had some time to clean the interior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wood grain... I need that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

quickaudi07 said:


> Just because I can, and will fabricate front panel ...
> 
> Picked this up @a crazy price new in a box iPad Pro 9.7" 256GB of storage !!!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see! I think someone did this in a 2010 CC and it looked great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2009VWCC4Motion (Jun 24, 2016)

kennation said:


> EBAY?


Yes, I got those two buttons from eBay. The TPMS is widely available. The Comfort / Sport button was sold out across the U.S. at various VW dealerships and suppliers. I ended it getting it used from the Germany ebay website. The seller spoke English.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

MKV06 said:


> Can't wait to see! I think someone did this in a 2010 CC and it looked great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks yes I can't wait either 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Picked it up from having the water pump replaced! Was going to do it myself but decided to just have it done by my shop...no more leaks and it's nice to have this beautiful machine back 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

2009VWCC4Motion said:


> Yes, I got those two buttons from eBay. The TPMS is widely available. The Comfort / Sport button was sold out across the U.S. at various VW dealerships and suppliers. I ended it getting it used from the Germany ebay website. The seller spoke English.


do you have links?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

ABA Jetta II said:


> Added some wheels, adjusted coilovers and added my unpainted front lip, have side skirts too but gonna paint both.


Nice! I really liked my old set of MRRs, those work so well on that big body.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Clean! 

And my REVO SPS switcher is up for sale for whoever has REVO tune.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

BC BR'S finally all fitted and adjusted (for now) but she's still a dirty potato 

Also finally settled with insurance for the side damage. Now to find a good shop in Massachusetts. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Installed a clutch stop that I found on eBay and it was the best 9 dollars I've spent to date. It cleaned up the last few inches of travel that don't do anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this what you purchased?








































​
*VW AUDI PERFORMANCE CLUTCH STOP GOLF MK6 MK7 GTI R SCIROCCO A3 S3 TT SEOTLEON*




Email to friendsShare on Facebook - opens in a new window or tabShare on Twitter - opens in a new window or tabShare on Pinterest - opens in a new window or tab| Add to watch list


*Seller information*

*pickyeater334* (2877 )
100% Positive feedback


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Ondaora20 said:


> Is this what you purchased?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very same one. Only issue with it is you really have to be conscious you are pressing the clutch all the way in when you start the car otherwise it won't start up. Otherwise it's great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

started to flirt with selling it.  :thumbdown:

things have come up and my needs are going to be changing soon, might have to let the CC go here soon.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Finished today my own car movie


----------



## nibs21 (Aug 19, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Just because I can, and will fabricate front panel ...
> 
> Picked this up @a crazy price new in a box iPad Pro 9.7" 256GB of storage !!!
> 
> ...


Go with a Soundman kit! 

https://soundmanca.com/products/ipad-airpro-97-mdf-slider


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

iPad Pro install









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

nibs21 said:


> Go with a Soundman kit!
> 
> https://soundmanca.com/products/ipad-airpro-97-mdf-slider


He does not have iPad pro kit, it's on back order and he wants over 310$ for it.. f that!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> iPad Pro install
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> iPad Pro install
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the lower small screen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Helix DSP Sound Processor it controls all of this including volume control and sub bass and other things 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Thats one sick installation.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> Helix DSP Sound Processor it controls all of this including volume control and sub bass and other things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I'd forgotten what your trunk set up looked like. Very impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nibs21 (Aug 19, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> He does not have iPad pro kit, it's on back order and he wants over 310$ for it.. f that!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I thought you were going to actually build it into the dash, not just screw a plastic case to the dash... The link that I gave you was for the MDF iPad Pro kit, but thats only if you are going to make it look good.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

nibs21 said:


> I thought you were going to actually build it into the dash, not just screw a plastic case to the dash... The link that I gave you was for the MDF iPad Pro kit, but thats only if you are going to make it look good.


I'm not done with it yet. This is the beganing, I'm going to be cutting in to the dash  so this is just the beganing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nibs21 (Aug 19, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> I'm not done with it yet. This is the beganing, I'm going to be cutting in to the dash  so this is just the beganing.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Glad to hear that! I was hoping you were going to fully integrate it to go along with the killer stereo you have going in. 

I was wanting to the same thing, however I was thinking about mounting it vertically and somehow sliding the climate control down into where the ash/coin tray sits... Hmmmm


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

nibs21 said:


> Glad to hear that! I was hoping you were going to fully integrate it to go along with the killer stereo you have going in.
> 
> I was wanting to the same thing, however I was thinking about mounting it vertically and somehow sliding the climate control down into where the ash/coin tray sits... Hmmmm


That would be cool and I don't think it will involve a lot of work to pull that down. You will have a Tesla of a price of CC lol  . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

BTW I did it in the TL move all the cobtrols from radio to the bottom of the screen.  Now that was some costume work!! Here is a pic of oem stock looking to dash... 










Here is mine ..
https://youtu.be/Ctur6JlmFi4

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Not today, but on Saturday I finished upgrading to the 9w7 Bluetooth module by running the necessary wires to make it play in stereo. Post office lost my repair wires a few weeks ago, so I was delayed getting it working correctly.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

traded it in for a new Volt.

take care guys, enjoyed reading about the things you did to your CCs. :beer:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> traded it in for a new Volt.
> 
> take care guys, enjoyed reading about the things you did to your CCs. :beer:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> traded it in for a new Volt.
> 
> take care guys, enjoyed reading about the things you did to your CCs. :beer:















But really good luck! *sloppy hand salute*


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Florida heat is making the leather on my door cards sag a bit. Anyone know if it’s as simple as removing and disassembling the card to apply adhesive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> But really good luck! *sloppy hand salute*


my sentiments exactly. Good luck for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jscharff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sellinagolf said:


> But really good luck! *sloppy hand salute*





Jscharff said:


> my sentiments exactly. Good luck for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im a VW guy through and through. this is car # 19, the 18 before it were all VW. if VW could make a halfway decent hybrid or plugin i'd be all over one, however the Jetta Hybrid is a steaming pile of crap and the E-Golf range is awful.

I'll be back in another new VW here in a couple years when I am finished commuting, but for now I still have my MK3. that's not going anywhere.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> im a VW guy through and through. this is car # 19, the 18 before it were all VW. if VW could make a halfway decent hybrid or plugin i'd be all over one, however the Jetta Hybrid is a steaming pile of crap and the E-Golf range is awful.
> 
> I'll be back in another new VW here in a couple years when I am finished commuting, but for now I still have my MK3. that's not going anywhere.


Ooooh yeaaaaa. That's right, your are forgiven haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> im a VW guy through and through. this is car # 19, the 18 before it were all VW. if VW could make a halfway decent hybrid or plugin i'd be all over one, however the Jetta Hybrid is a steaming pile of crap and the E-Golf range is awful.
> 
> I'll be back in another new VW here in a couple years when I am finished commuting, but for now I still have my MK3. that's not going anywhere.


That thing is CLEAN! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

I snapped this photo of another CC while driving in my CC...













This came to mind


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

CedarburgTDI said:


> This came to mind


Teenagers lol


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Added an OEM frameless mirror thanks to my friend who works at Volkswagen. Nice OEM+ touch for the interior, looks a lot more up scale 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Did a 5k oil change with Castrol 0W-40 and my first tire rotation with my new tires. Also the first time I’ve removed a wheel and used jacks/stands so it was an experience! Did a stud conversion (which I’ve read negative things about??) since I’m going to be rotating every 5k now, and installed new lug covers since one went missing. Only one slight injury to report (stubbed toe, flip flops) so I’m going to consider it a success! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

AndreiMTM said:


> Added an OEM frameless mirror thanks to my friend who works at Volkswagen. Nice OEM+ touch for the interior, looks a lot more up scale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still auto dimming? That looks the bees knees man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Jscharff said:


> Still auto dimming? That looks the bees knees man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, still auto dimming. Also adds a compass on the mirror and home link for the garage


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

AndreiMTM said:


> Yes, still auto dimming. Also adds a compass on the mirror and home link for the garage


I wonder what happens if you have a HomeLink visor. Depends which unit you actually connect, I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

AndreiMTM said:


> Yes, still auto dimming. Also adds a compass on the mirror and home link for the garage


Hmm... I added a frameless one a year or 2 ago because I needed one with the updated security+ homelink 5 system or whatever to be compatible with my garage doors.

But.... I could not find one that mounted the same way to the square rain sensor on my 2010. I had to quite literally take the whole mirror apart, and the old mirror. Disassemble
The mounting mechanism and manufacturer a means to mount it to the new one before I could mount it to my rain sensor. 

The upside was that the frameless mirror was already wired for both internal and external auto-dimming so both my exterior rear view mirrors auto dim.

I'm curious how the one you got mounted and if it's already wired to support exterior mirror auto-dimming, and what version of homelink it supports (the latest version has an indicator when you're opening / closing the garage door that lights up to tell you
If it's going up or down).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmm... I added a frameless one a year or 2 ago because I needed one with the updated security+ homelink 5 system or whatever to be compatible with my garage doors.
> 
> But.... I could not find one that mounted the same way to the square rain sensor on my 2010. I had to quite literally take the whole mirror apart, and the old mirror. Disassemble
> The mounting mechanism and manufacturer a means to mount it to the new one before I could mount it to my rain sensor.
> ...


That's what he had to do as well. We(mostly he, I just watched) disassembled the mirrors and swapped over the mounts. The mounting is NOT the same for anyone looking to do this mod. He swapped over the mount and swapped connectors as well, as they are different. Everything still works, rain sensing wipers, auto dimming, and now I have a compass and home link. I am not sure if it is wired for outside mirrors as well, as I don't have those. 

As far as the version, I do have a light that lights up whenever I press one of the buttons, although I never paid attention whether it indicates opening or closing. I don't park my car in the garage so I do not use that feature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

AndreiMTM said:


> That's what he had to do as well. We(mostly he, I just watched) disassembled the mirrors and swapped over the mounts. The mounting is NOT the same for anyone looking to do this mod. He swapped over the mount and swapped connectors as well, as they are different. Everything still works, rain sensing wipers, auto dimming, and now I have a compass and home link. I am not sure if it is wired for outside mirrors as well, as I don't have those.
> 
> As far as the version, I do have a light that lights up whenever I press one of the buttons, although I never paid attention whether it indicates opening or closing. I don't park my car in the garage so I do not use that feature
> 
> ...


Nice to know I'm not completely crazy. 

Great minds think alike eh? 

I've had a couple of folks ask me if I could help them with the frameless install..... It's some work man.... not sure I'd go through all of that again


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Nice to know I'm not completely crazy.
> 
> Great minds think alike eh?
> 
> I've had a couple of folks ask me if I could help them with the frameless install..... It's some work man.... not sure I'd go through all of that again


Haha, no you are not! At first we thought the mounts were the same, then we thought that we couldn't get it to work and then a switch flipped on in both of our heads to swap the mounts lol. 
And yes it was a bit of work. A little edit, we did not take apart the frameless mirror, only my old one. We were able to get the spring that is holding pressure on the ball mount out without disassembling the frameless mirror, and then removed the mount. 

I will say though, the mod is definitely worth it. I love how this mirror looks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I still got little more work Todo and paint it. But here it is 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Gen 1.5*

Finished the front end for now.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Larry J said:


> Finished the front end for now.


That looks very nice! Any pictures of the whole car from the front end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Larry J said:


> Finished the front end for now.



I'm assuming that's all custom? If not where'd you get those honeycomb grills?! Looks amazing


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

315cc said:


> I'm assuming that's all custom? If not where'd you get those honeycomb grills?! Looks amazing


Ditto. Haven't seen those before.

Pretty..... Pretty..... Pretty Good!


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

AndreiMTM said:


> That looks very nice! Any pictures of the whole car from the front end?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Badgeless front upper grille? Where do we buy those?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

CedarburgTDI said:


> Badgeless front upper grille? Where do we buy those?


Unfortunately in my limited research we buy them in the fabrication shop. I haven't found a reliable source saying they ever bought one first hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Gen 1.5*



AndreiMTM said:


> That looks very nice! Any pictures of the whole car from the front end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You ... I'm still figuring out this hosted file schenario.



315cc said:


> I'm assuming that's all custom? If not where'd you get those honeycomb grills?! Looks amazing


Thank You ... the honeycomb is available on Ebay, the fabrication is custom.



usaf-lt-g said:


> Ditto. Haven't seen those before.
> 
> Pretty..... Pretty..... Pretty Good!


Thank You :laugh:



CedarburgTDI said:


> Badgeless front upper grille? Where do we buy those?


Check with your local fab shop.
Like Jscharff, I searched many post and finally resolved to taking on the project.
You'll probably have to make your own.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I scored a $5 set of rubber floor mats, some of the misc rubber linners for the rear seat cup holder area, a couple license plates as well as some of the metal clips that hold in some of the plastic trim panels from this CC I found in a junkyard while visiting St. Paul Minnesota.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Sticker bombed a euro plate for a new look 🤗


----------



## CarolinaCC (Feb 13, 2017)

sellinagolf said:


> Sticker bombed a euro plate for a new look


Nice! Love the theme. On my CC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

WHO is gonna be the first to do Pickle Rick?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Finally removed that pesky front plate. Probably going to fill the holes and redip the front for now. Idk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Finally installed the premium color cluster, installed an IE cold air intake, oil change and Takata airbag recall. Good Saturday for the CC haha











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

My new plates finally arrived, so I got those mounted...


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Silver trimmed vents from the salvage yard for $20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckNroll20th (Dec 8, 2007)

wheels & city cruise


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

tuckNroll20th said:


> wheels & city cruise


That looks very good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcruz703 (Apr 9, 2017)

*Upgraded, DRL, Fogs, Cornering and City lights with LED.*

Friday project includes 9W3 to 9W7 BT upgrade, 2010 VR6 Sport w/ projectors, Upgraded, DRL, Fogs, Cornering and City lights with LED. Next up black out the housing and add Audi Style Led Strip.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Making a harness for the vent lights. Gonna be dope.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Making a harness for the vent lights. Gonna be dope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please either DM me or keep me updated on how these go. I need to get this sorted for my new gauges also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

All done. I'll get some lit up pics when it's dark. It was pretty easy.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Kind of alotta work for 4 little lights but whatever.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Kind of alotta work for 4 little lights but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I really like it. I'm gonna do it. What did you piggyback off of? Do they dim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a pic or three 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> No I really like it. I'm gonna do it. What did you piggyback off of? Do they dim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they dim with the dash. Black to ground and positive to gray on the headlight switch.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Yeah they dim with the dash. Black to ground and positive to gray on the headlight switch.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

She got washed and cleaned inside, time for tweeter pods up on the dash ! ,









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marek. (Nov 29, 2012)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> So... this happened today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! What kind of exhaust tips are those?


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Marek. said:


> Looks good! What kind of exhaust tips are those?


Looks Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Looking to get my 14 CC pipes fitted today. I'll either do go with twins either side or flat oval pipes like these:
http://powerflow.tailpipes.co.uk/tailpipe/single/griffin-6-x-3-inch/
http://powerflow.tailpipes.co.uk/tailpipe/single/rapid-8-x-4-inch-2/


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Marek. said:


> Looks good! What kind of exhaust tips are those?


Simple ones, like this

https://www.ebay.com/itm/271373306336 

I love it too, thanks.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Today was a fun day for me. Had an opening shift so I show up to work at 430a and drop my key in the storm drain. Keep in mind it’s been raining for about 6 days straight in SWFL. Open the store and head out armed with a flashlight and a magnet on the end of a mop and eventually get my key out and somehow it’s still working. Not going to question it. 

Fast forward to lunch where my brain decided to turn the auto lights to parking lights and leave them on. Go to leave work and the battery is flat. Get a jump. 

Leaving the parking lot after lunch (which is in the same plaza as work) and my cyl 4 coil pack goes out turning on to US 41. Stop, buy and replace coil pack. Made it home without incident after that and noticed much smoother revs from the engine in Sport, so at least there’s a bright side!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

No CC to do anything to.... :sly:

Items for sale! See signature! :laugh:


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Rlinetexas said:


> Took a pic or three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tint do you have on your headlights? I'm about to put my stock headlights back in bc my one LED strip on my Helix projectors crapped out but I hate all the chrome in the halogen housing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

315cc said:


> What tint do you have on your headlights? I'm about to put my stock headlights back in bc my one LED strip on my Helix projectors crapped out but I hate all the chrome in the halogen housing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lamin-x tinted headlights 
Lamin-x charcoal taillight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

*For CC I...*

...picked up a decent socket set, along with some ratcheting wrenches and a set of screw drivers. Hoping to visit my own garage for the next scheduled service.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Doing a VR6 4MO upgrade to my Sport trim.




























Since the rotors will not come off the bearings for some reason, I also got this.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Doing a VR6 4MO upgrade to my Sport trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fun! Let me know if there is a noticeable different over stock, I've been thinking about that brake upgrade also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Doing a VR6 4MO upgrade to my Sport trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually doing the rear upgrade on mine very soon. Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

The conversion works.




























Sorry for the dark picture.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> The conversion works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sexy !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mijofi4 (Dec 11, 2014)

There's a reason why I haven't done anything to my cc....









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Put the diffuser on. Don't really like it tho...









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> Put the diffuser on. Don't really like it tho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the hot


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Magnaflow mufflers and 3.5" angle cut double walled Vibrant tips. Need to get that Y pipe changed as it seems very restrictive


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Vettes said:


> Magnaflow mufflers and 3.5" angle cut double walled Vibrant tips. Need to get that Y pipe changed as it seems very restrictive


How's it sound. Part on muffler? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Rlinetexas said:


> How's it sound. Part on muffler?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, not much louder/different than stock. There is a very discreet rumble at idle. The suitcase muffler was already removed. It holds the tone slightly longer and is a little more bassy. The setup was custom.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Vettes said:


> Honestly, not much louder/different than stock. There is a very discreet rumble at idle. The suitcase muffler was already removed. It holds the tone slightly longer and is a little more bassy. The setup was custom.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Suitcase is the resonator 
Yeah, I have mine off, but looking for a tab bit louder without going straight pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> Put the diffuser on. Don't really like it tho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever decide to remove it lmk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> If you ever decide to remove it lmk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had it for sale before I mounted it. Not one bite.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Chatchie said:


> I had it for sale before I mounted it. Not one bite.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Weird, well I'll be feeling out getting one for next season now that my maxxton design lip is in the garage patiently waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> The conversion works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... I hate to be the bearer of bad news. But if you think those are VR6 4Motion Calipers.... you got ripped off. 

I have a VR6 4Motion and the calipers you have photos of that you painted are NOT VR6 4Motions.... 

I'm getting read for a brake change here soon. The Front calipers have a DISTINCT metal silver bracket spring. I'm replacing mine and coating them so they don't rust again.

Here's what the 4Motion calipers are Supossed to look like.



















My springs are kind of rusted so below are what they are supposed to look like brand new... but I'm going to coat them so they don't rust again.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Dude... I hate to be the bearer of bad news. But if you think those are VR6 4Motion Calipers.... you got ripped off.
> 
> I have a VR6 4Motion and the calipers you have photos of that you painted are NOT VR6 4Motions....
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise, but you are showing the front ones and I upgraded my back ones first. I'm in the market for front brakes now.

The reason I did the upgrade in the first place was that I made a mistake and bought 310mm rear rotors and pads (for a VR6 4MO since stock for all others is 288mm). Once I realized that, I sourced the calipers. If you look at your rear calipers, it will make sense to you.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Thank you for the advise, but you are showing the front ones and I upgraded my back ones first. I'm in the market for front brakes now.
> 
> The reason I did the upgrade in the first place was that I made a mistake and bought 310mm rear rotors and pads (for a VR6 4MO since stock for all others is 288mm). Once I realized that, I sourced the calipers. If you look at your rear calipers, it will make sense to you.


Got it.  ok just checking! Sorry for confusion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Curbed my damn wheel parallel parking. They are really dirty too.


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

Installed the p3cars multi gauge that I picked up second hand a few months back. 

Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

What's up everybody! Took my CC in for the airbag recall and they wouldn't do it because of the gti steering wheel swap. Anyone else run into this? I'm in the Bay Area...i swear I read somewhere on here they were doing it no prob? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Tonerock26 said:


> What's up everybody! Took my CC in for the airbag recall and they wouldn't do it because of the gti steering wheel swap. Anyone else run into this? I'm in the Bay Area...i swear I read somewhere on here they were doing it no prob?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did you take it with the GTI steering wheel installed? of course they wont touch it... liability. Also, most GTI airbags are not affected by the recall so there is literally nothing to do there.


Before I went in for the recall I reinstalled regular CC steering wheel with the original airbag. When I returned home I reinstalled the flat bottom wheel (aka GTI wheel)


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you take it with the GTI steering wheel installed? of course they wont touch it... liability. Also, most GTI airbags are not affected by the recall so there is literally nothing to do there.
> 
> 
> Before I went in for the recall I reinstalled regular CC steering wheel with the original airbag. When I returned home I reinstalled the flat bottom wheel (aka GTI wheel)


Yeah, took it with the gti wheel on lol ...dude said the same thing tho, gti bag is cool and not affected.  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Tonerock26 said:


> Yeah, took it with the gti wheel on lol ...dude said the same thing tho, gti bag is cool and not affected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


But you are still in "the system" as a vehicle with defective airbag. That's why you just need to take it in with a normal steering wheel and let them do their thing, mark you as "fixed". Then put your GTI steering wheel back in.


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

Intake manifold, all new gaskets, water pump, and auxiliary water pump. 

Old water pump had a hole in the top of it. Probably taking it to trade in soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vapco said:


> Intake manifold, all new gaskets, water pump, and auxiliary water pump.
> 
> Old water pump had a hole in the top of it. Probably taking it to trade in soon.
> 
> ...


Nice, did you also clean carbon build up?


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally found the time and replaced the tensioner, chains and guides at 90K. I know it's early but I was too paranoid after hearing all the horror stories. I originally thought to do just the tensioner alone but later decided to do all since I'm gonna do such service. Also I plan to drive it to the end, so. Got the "ultimate timing chain kit" from ecs for 490. I was very surprised when a mechanic told me it's not very "ultimate" because it does not include oil pump chain and its guides, as well as some 3 o'ring seals that need to be changed when you open the cover (timing cover plug 06H 115 418D, seals 06L 103 085B & N 910 001 01). I'm no expert in this I thought that was all I needed as the website stated and I wanted to do everything perfect. Mechanic had those seals and I passed on oil pump chain cause it was 200+ extra. I guess nothing is perfect  The whole process took about 6 hours and it was quite an adventure to reach to every component. I'm glad I didn't go for a mobile mechanic from craigslist lol. Here is a few pics from taking apart process. I forgot to take the rest, was too tired  
The service cost me $1280 (580 parts, including oil kit; 700 labor).





























Looks like it recently started to oil leak. I got there right on time


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

timoshina said:


>


Thanks for posting and glad you got it sort out. Is the stuff in the picture exactly what you got from ECS? If so I'm bit disappointed that they source some of their parts from the Asian market. I mean there is nothing wrong with that if they are really getting OEM parts but it just comes to show you where they make their profit. Asian OEM parts are lot cheaper compare to what you can buy here (US) or in Europe especially if they buy them in bulk.


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

Trying to adjust the springs!
Few upgrades incoming...


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sandrolee said:


> Trying to adjust the springs!
> Few upgrades incoming...


How would you do that! Are you on coilovers?


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> How would you do that! Are you on coilovers?


Actually don´t man, I´m trying some springs that has different heights, so for rear now it´s ok, but the front now I need to change again :facepalm:
As my country has a **** tarmac and I don´t get the balls to lower it as Yusuke did to his ride, till I get the coilovers I need to run like that...


----------



## Vapco (Apr 22, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice, did you also clean carbon build up?


Yeah I already had it done once so it wasn't too bad. But I did clean up a bit that had formed since I had the service done. 

I love this car but it's really becoming a huge PITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Cleaned my engine bay. If you have a white cc and haven't cleaned this area take a look for before picture smh. Used Adam's all purpose cleaner and some small brushes than rinsed. Protected with Adam's in and out spray.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks for posting and glad you got it sort out. Is the stuff in the picture exactly what you got from ECS? If so I'm bit disappointed that they source some of their parts from the Asian market. I mean there is nothing wrong with that if they are really getting OEM parts but it just comes to show you where they make their profit. Asian OEM parts are lot cheaper compare to what you can buy here (US) or in Europe especially if they buy them in bulk.


Yes, that's the box I received from ECS. I also noticed how genuine VAG parts say CHINA. I wish I took photos but as I remember it's from all over the world except Germany, lol ..well, very few were (can't remember but couple said "germany"). I remember I was surprised for the first time back in 2008 when I bought coils from a dealer for my B5 that said "made in Turkey". I personally have nothing against china market, they do make quality parts, but I know for sure they have unlimited possibilities: they can make you the same part for $10 or for $1 at your request; quality of coarse will be significantly different. Well, I hope corporation like VAG at lest pays $5 :laugh:

p.s. out of curiosity, if I bought all from a vw dealer, will they all be made in Germany?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

timoshina said:


> Yes, that's the box I received from ECS. I also noticed how genuine VAG parts say CHINA. I wish I took photos but as I remember it's from all over the world except Germany, lol ..well, very few were (can't remember but couple said "germany"). I remember I was surprised for the first time back in 2008 when I bought coils from a dealer for my B5 that said "made in Turkey". I personally have nothing against china market, they do make quality parts, but I know for sure they have unlimited possibilities: they can make you the same part for $10 or for $1 at your request; quality of coarse will be significantly different. Well, I hope corporation like VAG at lest pays $5 :laugh:
> 
> p.s. out of curiosity, if I bought all from a vw dealer, will they all be made in Germany?


Nope. The only difference between buying the part from an OEM manufacturer and buying it direct from VW would be the box.
Several items do have different manufacturers, so it's possible with a handful of them to get one that is actually made in Germany, but it's rare nowadays.
In fact, a large portion of Bosch's electronic parts are produced in China now, but they are all built to the exact specifications that VW has.
As long as the part meets OEM specs, it doesn't make that much of a difference. I still laugh when people go on about coilpack branding. 
If you buy a coilpack (made by Bosch) from the dealership and it comes in an official VAG box, it's the best thing ever. But if you buy that same coilpack and came in a generic box, it's somehow inferior. :screwy:

Now don't get me wrong, there are certain parts that NGP will only get directly from VW. But those are typically instances where the OEM replacement options are inferior.
There are a small number of OEM aftermarket manufacturers that will produce lower quality aftermarket versions of parts, but they're far and few between.

Keep in mind when I say OEM replacement, I am referring to a part that is produced on the same assembly line as those being made for VW direct by an OEM manufacturer such as Bosch or Febi Bilstein.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Nope. The only difference between buying the part from an OEM manufacturer and buying it direct from VW would be the box.
> Several items do have different manufacturers, so it's possible with a handful of them to get one that is actually made in Germany, but it's rare nowadays.
> In fact, a large portion of Bosch's electronic parts are produced in China now, but they are all built to the exact specifications that VW has.
> As long as the part meets OEM specs, it doesn't make that much of a difference. I still laugh when people go on about coilpack branding.
> ...


Cool bro! Thanks for the info! I'm assuming from a nickname you also sell vw parts. I'll Check it out next time


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Had my wife with me tonight so had her take a video of the new exhaust.

3" Catless DP to 2.5 Vibrant Ultra Quiet Resonator to Borla Pro XS muffler. You kinda need headphones or large speakers to hear it tho, it's so deep and bassy it doesn't come through good on cell phones. I'm super happy with it.

https://youtu.be/nWXO5ieJP3I

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Installed this yesterday


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

Installed the european style cupholder in my CC this morning. Was hectic but I feel that the stress was worth it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

chuka101 said:


> Installed the european style cupholder in my CC this morning. Was hectic but I feel that the stress was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it's a little challenging to replace but it changes up the interior a lot. I like your two tone look as well, looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

AndreiMTM said:


> I agree, it's a little challenging to replace but it changes up the interior a lot. I like your two tone look as well, looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That contrast was exactly what I was going for.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I guess someone put their winter tire setup on their CC early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

MKV06 said:


> I guess someone put their winter tire setup on their CC early
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or never took it off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrolee (May 30, 2011)

Now the rear it´s better!
Still working on it! Next step, place the spacers...


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got a well overdue wash and wax in yesterday. He seems much happier.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quite a few things happened to CC, but I barely go on here..... )))


Veemann VM1 wheels(19x9et35) are on with 12.5mm ECS Spacers upfront 









CF Karztec Accents around fog lights:









And Maxton RLine Splitters(Front, Side, and Rear bumper if it fits on Mk2 bumper) need to be installed asap:


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Finished ceremic coating for windows and body!! Absolutely love it !
Also did leather and conditioner treatment.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsenal610 (Jan 13, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> Finished ceremic coating for windows and body!! Absolutely love it !
> Also did leather and conditioner treatment.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. 
Favorite thing about the car is that black and cream interior. So sexy!
How much did the ceramic coating supplies set you back? And was it difficult?
Also do you have actual leather or leatherette? Does it make a difference when doing the treatment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have not done any ceremic coating to leather, I got a kit from chemicalguys.com and they have an awesome product.
As far as the ceremic coating and windows goes. The kit for the paint was about $90.00 and for windows was $30.00

I got the buffer from chemical guys and all the compound to go along with it. 
Buffer was on sale with pads and chemicals so for that was about $160 and than towels, and other things. I think everything was little over $350.00 and about 11 h of work..
Was, claybar, than pain cut buff, shine buff, than wax, than cleaning , than ceremic coating

Rims are coated and all chrome including exhaust pipe. And plastic around the car.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

2nd blower motor in as many years. I'm pretty fast at it now tho.......









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Dedicated buttons for the LED light bar, RGB demon eyes, and the LED sequential show mode









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Programmable switchback sequencing https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59da6d2975806/VID_20170929_113137.mp4

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Went badgeless 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Went badgeless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the ebay joint or someone fabbed it for you? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

I reserved my seat in the smoking section.....

Tail lights that-is.

Finally got my OEM RLine tails I've been wanting.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CedarburgTDI said:


> I reserved my seat in the smoking section.....
> 
> Tail lights that-is.
> 
> Finally got my OEM RLine tails I've been wanting.


Looks good! Now get side skirts and rline lip ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Badgeless Grille*

Stero1D - Welcome to the club..... looks like all business. 
How was the fit?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Had all chains, guides and seals replaced under warranty. Then last week I took a trip from MI to NC, taking detours through the mountains. Car handled all of the abuse without a single hiccup


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

AndreiMTM said:


> Had all chains, guides and seals replaced under warranty. Over 3.5k bill for the warranty company. Then last week I took a trip from MI to NC, taking detours through the mountains. Car handled all of the abuse without a single hiccup



How did you get this all replaced under warranty? Did your tensioner crap the bed? I have 3k miles left before mine is up.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

315cc said:


> How did you get this all replaced under warranty? Did your tensioner crap the bed? I have 3k miles left before mine is up.


I have an aftermarket warranty company. Started hearing a rattle on cold start, technician verified, adjuster from warranty company verified and all was covered. Also most of my seals that get replaced with that service were leaking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

AndreiMTM said:


> I have an aftermarket warranty company. Started hearing a rattle on cold start, technician verified, adjuster from warranty company verified and all was covered. Also most of my seals that get replaced with that service were leaking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the mile coverage on the warranty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just working on some pillars for my ride 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Just working on some pillars for my ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've, uh, you've confirmed that this is out of the way of the airbags, right? I'm sure you have, and I only ask because I'd hate to read the headline. Or see pictures of a boost gauge/forehead combination (photoshop challenge, BTW).

I think I'm just overly paranoid about airbags.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

The1Bill said:


> You've, uh, you've confirmed that this is out of the way of the airbags, right? I'm sure you have, and I only ask because I'd hate to read the headline. Or see pictures of a boost gauge/forehead combination (photoshop challenge, BTW).
> 
> I think I'm just overly paranoid about airbags.


There is no airbag there as I seen since I took the OEM pillars off to work on the pods and placement. Airbag is higher up way, way, above the pillar


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

The1Bill said:


> You've, uh, you've confirmed that this is out of the way of the airbags, right? I'm sure you have, and I only ask because I'd hate to read the headline. Or see pictures of a boost gauge/forehead combination (photoshop challenge, BTW).
> 
> I think I'm just overly paranoid about airbags.


I will take a picture on my next fitment and I'll show you .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tire rotation and oil change for 110k. Trans service coming up at 120k. Hopefully going to diagnose an air intake leak after refilling the oil. Tired of my turbo stuttering at ~2800rpm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> There is no airbag there as I seen since I took the OEM pillars off to work on the pods and placement. Airbag is higher up way, way, above the pillar
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I've never actually pulled that pillar trim off, but I'll have to soon enough. I have a few wires that I need to run up there.

Thanks for the info; this looks like a great place to run a gauge*. I look forward to the pictures.

*Edit: Or tweeters!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i replaced my rear shocks today. 

Went with bilstein HDs + sport springs that turn out to be Eibach? I can't say that I notice a difference in ride height. 

i didnt take any pics as it was very messy, but one shock leaked like crazy, but seemed to work still, although barely. The other shock looked like new but once i took it off and pushed it in with my hands, it didnt bother rebounding. :laugh:

i'll try to do the fronts next weekend. lets hope the ride wont be too bad with new shocks + springs in the back vs old worn out stuff in the front.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Out with the old, in with the new NGKs

At 60k miles.

VR6 is such a breeze to do plugs on.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll just leave this here 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that system from?


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally got some Coilovers 










Before










After


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

yyj3869 said:


> where did you get that system from?


I made it myself I took out iPad Pro 9.7" and installed Samsung Galaxy tab S3 9.7"









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Finally got some Coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheels are you running. Looks good. How low did you take it in the rear? 

Sent from my stone phablet Note8


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

Oil change and a nice detail 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> What wheels are you running. Looks good. How low did you take it in the rear?
> 
> Sent from my stone phablet Note8


I’m running Curva Concepts C300 wheels, 19X9 ET30. Funny enough, the back is almost all the way up. I need to change tires, because my 245 35 19s in the back rub when I turn. Once I go 235 35s I’ll be all set.


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Had to change my battery yesterday. Pretty sure the one that died was the original from 2011 (MY2012), so that one lasted quite some time. Got a new one for $97 from a local battery supplier, Autozone wanted $190 and I just laughed at them and said I was going to the other place.

On another note, I have a small exhaust leak that I need to look into (anyone know if there is a popular location the CC exhaust leaks?).

Also, does anyone know how to replace the sunlight sensor? I'm assuming that mine is not working because my Auto headlights will not turn on when the switch is in "AUTO".


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

315cc said:


> On another note, I have a small exhaust leak that I need to look into (anyone know if there is a popular location the CC exhaust leaks?).


Assuming it's stock....
There isn't really a common place. There's just the downpipe connection at the turbo (with a gasket) and then the connection between the downpipe & the cat-back exhaust with a connecting clamp.

Outside of that the downpipe & the cat-back system are one piece/welded. Unless it rusted thru?


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Put it through its paces out in the Catskills. Thoroughly tested the BC Coilovers, man am I pleased.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Put it through its paces out in the Catskills. Thoroughly tested the BC Coilovers, man am I pleased.


Did you get BR's? What do you have them set at for height and dampening? I'm running BR's but haven't adjusted too much yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Did you get BR's? What do you have them set at for height and dampening? I'm running BR's but haven't adjusted too much yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have BRs, the fronts are maxed out. All the way down on the sleeve and no preload. Full hard dampening. Rears are almost all the way up, 16 ticks dampening.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> I do have BRs, the fronts are maxed out. All the way down on the sleeve and no preload. Full hard dampening. Rears are almost all the way up, 16 ticks dampening.


Nice, I am dead middle damping on all four, no preload, about 1" of thread left up front and I haven't adjusted the back so probably 2.5-3" of thread. Gonna dig into it all after the winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

Traded it in... you can just see it behind the Mini Countryman. So now 2 Minis. Going to miss the CC. Maybe I'll get the Arteon in a few years.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Nice, I am dead middle damping on all four, no preload, about 1" of thread left up front and I haven't adjusted the back so probably 2.5-3" of thread. Gonna dig into it all after the winter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show how It sits!! My wheels are 19x9 ET30, so I rub a little i the back. I’m downsizing to 235 35 19 to eliminate the rubbing.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Show how It sits!! My wheels are 19x9 ET30, so I rub a little i the back. I’m downsizing to 235 35 19 to eliminate the rubbing.


 On the OEM Phoenixes until I can swing a new set (looking at 18x9s I think)









Working on finishing up my rear vr6 4 motion caliper conversation for the winter then I'm going to accumulate parts til spring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

How did you change the colour of the chrome surrounding the fog lights? Is it a film, plastidip?
It looks like a anodised finish..

Cheers


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

jc dub said:


> How did you change the colour of the chrome surrounding the fog lights? Is it a film, plastidip?
> It looks like a anodised finish..
> 
> Cheers


I wrapped it


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> jc dub said:
> 
> 
> > How did you change the colour of the chrome surrounding the fog lights? Is it a film, plastidip?
> ...


It looks good ??


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

jc dub said:


> It looks good ??


Thanks!!


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> On the OEM Phoenixes until I can swing a new set (looking at 18x9s I think)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro go 19s, IMHO 18s are too small. I have a friends on 18s and already looking 19s. I did that Brake conversion, it’s dope.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Bro go 19s, IMHO 18s are too small. I have a friends on 18s and already looking 19s. I did that Brake conversion, it’s dope.


Yea from the looks of it you might be right...im mainly looking at classic JDM stuff, specifically Weds Kranze Glossa like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Yea from the looks of it you might be right...im mainly looking at classic JDM stuff, specifically Weds Kranze Glossa like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty hot man, I would jump on those sooooo quick.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> That is pretty hot man, I would jump on those sooooo quick.


Easily one of my top 5 favorite wheels designs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

saabdrvr said:


> Traded it in... you can just see it behind the Mini Countryman. So now 2 Minis. Going to miss the CC. Maybe I'll get the Arteon in a few years.


Why would you go with that lol... 

What were you thinking... !! From CC to Box car... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Why would you go with that lol...
> 
> What were you thinking... !! From CC to Box car...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Better meets our transportation needs at this time. And we have been VW Centric for 10 years - a short break is not a bad thing. Plus spouse is happy. In a few years I will lobby for transition back to VW in the form of the Arteon.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

im getting ready to do the front shocks tonight.... but now the rear shocks are making knocking and slapping noises about a week after i installed new shocks and springs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> im getting ready to do the front shocks tonight.... but now the rear shocks are making knocking and slapping noises about a week after i installed new shocks and springs.


Double check your install, but what shocks & springs are you using?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Double check your install, but what shocks & springs are you using?


i guess I have to on Saturday. Everything is torqued down to spec and nothing was loose when I installed them. 

Its the HD Bilsteins and the DG Sports springs. 

Heres the fronts assembled and ready to go..


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Roof rack installed thanks to Saabdrvr for the rack!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Progress


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

clarkson said:


> Progress


Nice !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bought brake kits for front and back from www.autoanything.com

Awesome guys I recommend!

Will post picks when stuff comes in. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

I finally bought the cheap Becker Catback exhaust for the R36 and installed it. 
Fitment was so-so. The join between stock and becker was a bit off and trying to get to stock coupler to connect them resulted in a small leak. 
The mufflers stick out at a somewhat funny angle and the tips are maybe an inch longer than needed for the CC, but it doesn't look all that bad. 

Sound is amazing. Basically no drone, almost to quiet inside the cabin (personal opinion), lovely raspy sound from the outside. 
For the price I cant complain on anything. A small amount of work for perfect fitment might be required but it's still cheaper than any other complete exhaust. 

I got two short clips of the sound, I'm probably gonna make some more later on.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Switched to winter wheels today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> Switched to winter wheels today












IMO


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> IMO


I agree, but it's going to be in the low 30's at night so I don't want to drive on my summer tires since they get really stiff until they warm up a little 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

BosseOst said:


> I finally bought the cheap Becker Catback exhaust for the R36 and installed it.
> Fitment was so-so. The join between stock and becker was a bit off and trying to get to stock coupler to connect them resulted in a small leak.
> The mufflers stick out at a somewhat funny angle and the tips are maybe an inch longer than needed for the CC, but it doesn't look all that bad.
> 
> ...


Any shots of the fitment from the rear?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> I agree, but it's going to be in the low 30's at night so I don't want to drive on my summer tires since they get really stiff until they warm up a little


True....TOTALLY forgot you had the summer rubber on there

It looked perfect with those 19" Audi wheels, btw :thumbup:


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Some misty shots!


----------



## Josh04MKIV (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone running 19 x 9.5 ET 40 with 245/35 R19 Tires? Just picked these up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Josh04MKIV said:


> Anyone running 19 x 9.5 ET 40 with 245/35 R19 Tires? Just picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I’m running 19X9 ET30 245-35-19. Without issues.


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

New shoes for the CC. 

19x8.5 et 45

Alzor (Interlagos reps). Got them from ECS on sale. All they needed were some hub centeric rings to change the bore down to 57.1 (saved $150 on the wheels) 



















X....


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Too late, but finally got rid of the front rake. Had to change the rear tires and then lower the back. Subtle change but it was making me anxious.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

What I'm doing rather than did









Vr6 4mo rears getting prepped. Grinding down the casting lines before I paint them. Will update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> What I'm doing rather than did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was an awesome upgrade. Did you get the hoses? The ones from the stock calipers will not work on it. But you are going to love it.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> This was an awesome upgrade. Did you get the hoses? The ones from the stock calipers will not work on it. But you are going to love it.


Yea I got stoptech stainless for the 4mo calipers and stoptech rotors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterson Kane (Nov 17, 2017)

*2013 VW CC transmission gearbox problem ?*

Hello everyone, I own a 2013 VW CC Sport, I notice that every time when I am trying to stop the vehicle, I see the rpm stuck at around 1,200 RPM ( hard to down shift ), and it does not seem like to stop, I need another step on the brake to stop? I was wondering if it is a known issue of 2013 VW CC ? Also, recently, every time when I close the car's back trunk, I hear squeaking sound when the trunk almost closes at the end, how to fix that ? 

Thank you VW CC family.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Working on a attraction device for haters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Got the motor back in the other night


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

clarkson said:


> Got the motor back in the other night


What was the problem with it?


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> What was the problem with it?


Probably best to refer to his (re)build thread.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> True....TOTALLY forgot you had the summer rubber on there
> 
> It looked perfect with those 19" Audi wheels, btw


Thank you Dan! Still trying to get used to looking at it with the winter setup haha 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Got some goodies installed, boost gauge and strut bar.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Got some goodies installed, boost gauge and strut bar.


What strut bar is that? Looks awesome. Was it hard to install and havw you noticed much difference in how it acts on the road?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> What strut bar is that? Looks awesome. Was it hard to install and havw you noticed much difference in how it acts on the road?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ultra Racing strut bar. It was pretty easy, but since I’m on coilovers I can’t really see a huge improvement on the handling of the car.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Ultra Racing strut bar. It was pretty easy, but since I’m on coilovers I can’t really see a huge improvement on the handling of the car.


I have the same bar. There is a definite improvement to turn-in. I'm also on coilovers with massive sway bars, but the difference is noticeable when I autocross.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> I have the same bar. There is a definite improvement to turn-in. I'm also on coilovers with massive sway bars, but the difference is noticeable when I autocross.


Nice!!! How does your CC perform in autocross compared to others?


----------



## VeeDblYu (May 27, 2011)

Brought it to the dealership for the infamous p2015...except this is my 5th time. Anyone have suggestions? I've asked the VW dealer every time it's replaced with no real great response other than "wow that's weird, we usually see a car in here once for it but not this many times!". Wish I could trade it in but with 114k on the clock it's not really worth it to me to do so (2010 sport 6spd).

Some history:

Bought at 52k in 2010 currently 114k
5th intake manifold since ownership now with the one today.
80k carbon cleaning
80kish plugs
80kish coils
95k PCV
always ran 93
regular oil changes with mobil 1 euro formula 
other reg maintenance (110k tensioner replacement, etc.)


I just don't know what the underlying reason why I would be going through so make manifolds/intake sensors. During one of the replacements they replaced two injectors as well.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Nice!!! How does your CC perform in autocross compared to others?


About as well as you'd expect from a big heavy FWD sedan. The upshot is that mechanical grip is fantastic, as it turn in (the LSD is a massive help with that). I'm on Conti ExtremeContact DW's, so that really hinders transition.

Sadly, I'm in an awful class (EDIT: SMF) because of my tune, the camber adjustable balljoints, and the adjustable strut mounts atop the coilovers in the front, but I'm just doing it for fun.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I got Cece a big brother!










I’ll work on better pics in the near future.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

sellinagolf said:


> I got Cece a big brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty stark reminder that a head-on collision between a lifted truck and a lowered car will be fatal for the driver of the lowered car. Actually, in many cases, it looks like even a stock height car wouldn't be spared.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Started testing suede on the A and B pillar trim. C pillars and roof will probably happen next year.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

VRBehavior said:


> Started testing suede on the A and B pillar trim. C pillars and roof will probably happen next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Never thought of that. How easy/difficult is it to install? And where did you get those from?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

chuka101 said:


> Nice. Never thought of that. How easy/difficult is it to install? And where did you get those from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Pillars aren't bad. Ordered the material through Plus Upholstery since I wanted to start slow. Taking off trim is a bit of a bitch but getting it back on is fine. You'll want to get spare interior trim clips because they can easily get damaged when removing the trim.

The roof is going to be a process because the windshield has to be pulled to get it out. That'll happen later down the road. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## audg (May 17, 2017)

I really dig it, does the suede cover the fabric, or did you replace it? Looks thicker

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

chuka101 said:


> Nice. Never thought of that. How easy/difficult is it to install? And where did you get those from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Plus Upholstery has a lot of knowledge so they'll continue to handle the rest. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Pillars aren't bad. Ordered the material through Plus Upholstery since I wanted to start slow. Taking off trim is a bit of a bitch but getting it back on is fine. You'll want to get spare interior trim clips because they can easily get damaged when removing the trim.
> 
> The roof is going to be a process because the windshield has to be pulled to get it out. That'll happen later down the road.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


There is a way to get it out via rear door with little bend (wont show). Youll need to remove upper and lower b pillar trim, front seat(or at least lay it flat), rear seat bench. I later realized removing door panel and speaker will give you few more inches.

Just curious, which upholstery adhesive did you use?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> There is a way to get it out via rear door with little bend (wont show). Youll need to remove upper and lower b pillar trim, front seat(or at least lay it flat), rear seat bench. I later realized removing door panel and speaker will give you few more inches.


I think getting it back in once upholstered would be the bend issue. I can't imagine the new upholstery would do well even with a little bend but I obviously don't know much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> There is a way to get it out via rear door with little bend (wont show). Youll need to remove upper and lower b pillar trim, front seat(or at least lay it flat), rear seat bench. I later realized removing door panel and speaker will give you few more inches.
> 
> Just curious, which upholstery adhesive did you use?


I'll relay that to the upholstery chaps. That would make things a lot easier since I'd have to re-tint the windshield once it's swapped. I honestly don't know what adhesive was used but I can definitely find out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Replaced my windshield washer nozzles with the ones from a b6 Passat (P/N 2KD 955 985) because I hated the 3 jet design and all I can say is WOW. These ones work so much better and are adjustable with a small screwdriver. Now my entire passenger side gets cleaned. I like the spray pattern much better than the 3 jets.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

315cc said:


> Replaced my windshield washer nozzles with the ones from a b6 Passat (P/N 2KD 955 985) because I hated the 3 jet design and all I can say is WOW. These ones work so much better and are adjustable with a small screwdriver. Now my entire passenger side gets cleaned. I like the spray pattern much better than the 3 jets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are these the heated version?


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

jc dub said:


> Are these the heated version?


No, but they have a heated version, same ones used on the GLI as well

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

jc dub said:


> Are these the heated version?


5M0955986C 9B9

^^^Part number for the heated ones

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Installed a Carbonio Intake bracket and new front plate. No more colors clashing in front of the car.


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Some BFI goodness


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Some BFI goodness


Jealous of all you newer CC's with the center console parking switch. I've been drumming up ideas for a retrofit of my own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester0078 (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally had a chance to get the winter wheels swapped over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just purchased water pump #3, not including the one that came with the car. Hopefully the 4th pump is the charm! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

cj8 said:


> Just purchased water pump #3, not including the one that came with the car. Hopefully the 4th pump is the charm!
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171212/367b0e0085a908ddb10a6042cc863c1c.jpg


Were the other 3 OEM waterpumps? I would consider buying an aftermarket Hepu or Graf pump with a brass impeller. After looking at autohausaz for the 2L I see that its the housing that drives up the cost :banghead:

Man that 2L engine has all sorts of opportunities to learn how to wrench, I justed checked out the humble mechanic's video on the waterpump:
https://youtu.be/_DDb7ZQ0tlE


the VR6's Graf is only $38


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

The one installed currently was an emergency budget eBay purchase. The first I installed was an OE pump, and the original was obviously OE. The impeller isn’t the issue though, it’s the housing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

cj8 said:


> The one installed currently was an emergency budget eBay purchase. The first I installed was an OE pump, and the original was obviously OE. The impeller isn’t the issue though, it’s the housing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's the condition of the housing once inspected? Is there a chance that your lower timing chain cover is leaking oil onto it? Iirc that's what causes the pumps to leak the most


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

cj8 said:


> The one installed currently was an emergency budget eBay purchase. The first I installed was an OE pump, and the original was obviously OE. The impeller isn’t the issue though, it’s the housing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is why I bought a cast aluminum one, so far so good!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> This is why I bought a cast aluminum one, so far so good!


Link??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Just purchased water pump #3, not including the one that came with the car. Hopefully the 4th pump is the charm!


You paid list price for it?!? 
_(could've avoided tax ordering online too, although paid a small shipping fee)_

https://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Eng...ump-Water-pump-assy/62889966/06H121026DD.html


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn’t have much of a choice, sadly. Found one online for $201 from an Audi dealer but I needed it AQAP!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

RJB121 said:


> Any shots of the fitment from the rear?



I do now, sorry that it took a while  

They point upwards a bit. A friends gonna fix the angles of the mufflers for me as soon as he gets some free time on his hands. 

Still sounds absolutely insane, especially ripping through gears in the slippery snow.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Alzor wheel sale on ECS came to fruition - wrapped in Firestone Firehawk Indy 500s.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

Bilstein B8s on all four corners. Suspension feel so much better now. The ride is pretty stiff so if you're in the market and don't like feeling every bump on the road, these shocks might not be for you. Otherwise, the handling is top notch.


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

joshua.york1979 said:


> Bilstein B8s on all four corners. Suspension feel so much better now. The ride is pretty stiff so if you're in the market and don't like feeling every bump on the road, these shocks might not be for you. Otherwise, the handling is top notch.


I'm getting some B8 in January. Are you on lowering springs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> joshua.york1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Bilstein B8s on all four corners. Suspension feel so much better now. The ride is pretty stiff so if you're in the market and don't like feeling every bump on the road, these shocks might not be for you. Otherwise, the handling is top notch.
> ...


Yes, Neuspeed springs paired with Neuspeed sway bars.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BosseOst said:


> I do now, sorry that it took a while
> 
> They point upwards a bit. A friends gonna fix the angles of the mufflers for me as soon as he gets some free time on his hands.
> 
> Still sounds absolutely insane, especially ripping through gears in the slippery snow.



Yikes....that's hanging down REAL low


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

joshua.york1979 said:


> Yes, Neuspeed springs paired with Neuspeed sway bars.


Neuspeed springs go pretty low. Maybe that's why it's stiff.
Once I order the B8 and install them with the Eibach springs I have I'll post my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> joshua.york1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Neuspeed springs paired with Neuspeed sway bars.
> ...


Don't get me wrong....I'm definitely not complaining. Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone in the Spring/Shock market.


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

joshua.york1979 said:


> Don't get me wrong....I'm definitely not complaining. Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone in the Spring/Shock market.


What size sway bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> joshua.york1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong....I'm definitely not complaining. Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone in the Spring/Shock market.
> ...


Front and rear are both the Neuspeed 25mm bars.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CarlosVWCC14 said:


> Once I order the B8 and install them with the Eibach springs I have I'll post my opinion


Do you want comfort, or you want them stiff?


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do you want comfort, or you want them stiff?


I want a sporty feel. So stiff would be my pick. Since Eibachs don't go as low as Neuspeed I think that there will be enough suspencion travel that it can help make the ride "sporty/comfy" is one way to put it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Almost there 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just replaced another coolant pipe. Second one since I did my water pump a couple weeks ago. $100 for a couple bits of plastic!! This one runs from the coolant reservoir to the auxiliary water pump and to what I assume is the heater core. About $65 all in at the dealership (needed it fast). It had aged and cracked along the casting seams in two or three different places so my coolant was disappearing *quickly* 

The two clasps at the bottom were a true PITA taking off and reinstalling, but the rest is pretty straightforward. (1K0 121 070 BD)










Bonus glamour shot of mostly perfect Oliver! (Upper Timing cover gasket randomly leaks, have one on order and plan to replace before the new year. 06H 103 483 C)












Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shbrown023 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bought mine :laugh: 19 inch alzor 628's going on in the spring


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Installed the wiring for my 9w7 Bluetooth module.









The braided red and green wire is approximately 64” long


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Enjoyed every mile in the snow. Drive it don't hide it


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

G60ING said:


> Installed the wiring for my 9w7 Bluetooth module.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How rough was this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jscharff said:


> How rough was this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very easy


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

G60ING said:


> Very easy


Awesome thanks, I've got to get around to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jscharff said:


> Awesome thanks, I've got to get around to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is the write up I used to guide me.
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/bluetooth-9w7-module-voice-control-retrofit-swap-install-and-faq/

I used 64” of wire end to end. I also didn’t need to unplug the headunit and need the code but I did have it handy.


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*sweet ride fog lights*

are you running led fog light in the photo if so what kind


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*sexy suede*

that suede is going to look so sexy when you are finished. would do the same if mine didn't come with black headliner


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Replacement for black 11CC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*worth it*

Worth it, where did you pick it up and any tips on install


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered AirRide performance kit, dropped off wheels and air tank for powdercoating, and made a decision on the wrap changes ))))










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheels and Tank are done










Picking up tomorrow! Super fast turnaround 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels and Tank are done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooh, after seeing those wheels I can't wait to see what you have for the paint/vinyl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robgti01 (Apr 18, 2015)

Washed my CC today and installed led bulbs all around.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

Installed Tyrolsport Sub-frame Deadset Kit. Pretty straightforward installation. Hopefully the clunks will be gone.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Ooooooooooh, after seeing those wheels I can't wait to see what you have for the paint/vinyl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon brotha!



Car goes to the shop tomorrow for air, vinyl, and splitters instal 

Got Airlift kit today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Soon brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

I have sullenly decided to quit modding my CC more than necessary....and am on the hunt for a project car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> I have sullenly decided to quit modding my CC more than necessary....and am on the hunt for a project car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CC is my project hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> CC is my project hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be mine if it wasn't my daily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed grille and put VW Cleaner ☝


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Going to try and replace my upper timing cover gasket and pray that it fixes my oil leak!! Hopefully don’t run in to too many roadblocks 











Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally done and installed 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got the upper timing cover gasket replaced, eventually. It was visually leaking on top of the engine, so I knew it was time. 

Turns out that wasn’t *the* oil leak, though. From what I can see, it looks like my rear main is going or is gone. A drip from the join at the transmission every 3-4 seconds. Also have oily exhaust tips with copious amounts of white smoke, getting worse as the engine gets hotter. 


I know the RMS is well documented, but any tips on the smoke?? 



Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Finally done and installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, shiet Happened )) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Well, shiet Happened ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m so jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so is yours !!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

19” Niche Surge 
19 x 8.5 et42 on Conti Extr DWS06 235/35/19











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up wheels from the powdershop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Hard to tell, what color is that?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

WHY?! Is there something I don’t get here?? Lol. 











Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BaGGGGeD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Hard to tell, what color is that?


Thats color u see. As close to Nardo Gray as could find ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cj8 said:


> WHY?! Is there something I don’t get here?? Lol.


The license plate/location explains it all


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> BaGGGGeD


Did you notch the frame?



Stero1D said:


> Thats color u see. As close to Nardo Gray as could find ))


Not bad


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you notch the frame?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad


No bro! Care more about safety than looks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> No bro! Care more about safety than looks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have it done right/properly then there should be no concern...


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> BaGGGGeD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

Replaced my radiator support and my bonnet strut


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Cpartipilo said:


> Replaced my radiator support and my bonnet strut


What happened to your original radiator supports?


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> What happened to your original radiator supports?


The bottom got ripped off from being an idiot and parking the bumper beyond the concrete stops at my workplace. The stops are a bit higher than normal, one of them caught on the bottom of the support, and ripped the bottom out.
Changing it was fairly simple, just a bit time consuming with the disassembly. I did it all without any power tools and took about 5 hours going slow.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just installed led puddle lights enclosures. Not just bulbs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

It was an LED day. Footwell lights and front door exit lights from deAutoLED installed. Makes a huge difference! DIYs to follow...


----------



## Nightbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Got the beast detailed. New wheels and low profile tyres.
.
.
.
.


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Gave the wheels a quick polishing.

first image shows the 3 steps.










all 4 done.


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

Installed TyrolSport's rear Deadset Kit this weekend... Surprisingly, it made a big difference. The suspension feels tighter and the minor squeaks from the rear are gone. Definitely worth the $90 pricetag. Took about 30-45 minutes to install.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

joshua.york1979 said:


> Installed TyrolSport's rear Deadset Kit this weekend... Surprisingly, it made a big difference. The suspension feels tighter and the minor squeaks from the rear are gone. Definitely worth the $90 pricetag. Took about 30-45 minutes to install.


Is the ride any stiffer?


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

whiz05403 said:


> Is the ride any stiffer?


I don't think it's stiffer, just tighter. Originally, when I road tested it, I thought it felt stiffer but I think it's just because the subframe is stabilized and the squeaks are gone.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

joshua.york1979 said:


> Installed TyrolSport's rear Deadset Kit this weekend... Surprisingly, it made a big difference. The suspension feels tighter and the minor squeaks from the rear are gone. Definitely worth the $90 pricetag. Took about 30-45 minutes to install.


Do you have the fronk kit too? 
If not, now THAT will make a bigger difference


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do you have the fronk kit too?
> If not, now THAT will make a bigger difference


Yeah, I installed the front kit about a month ago. It's also a great product. 
I stopped by TyrolSport last week while I was in NYC to check out their shop, meet their team and pick up the rear deadset kit. They really are a nice group of people and were very informative about an upcoming LSD installation that I'll be doing.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Added some internal lights, there is also door handle light in plan.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

17matrix17 said:


> Added some internal lights, there is also door handle light in plan.


Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Did a steering wheel swap. Just love it!


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

What light strip did you use for the door trim? I've been looking for something for a while now. Thank you! Looks very good


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

What light strip did you use for the door trim? I've been looking for something for a while now. Thank you! Looks very good




17matrix17 said:


> Added some internal lights, there is also door handle light in plan.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you. It is el wire.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

JoeIsuzu said:


> It was an LED day. Footwell lights and front door exit lights from deAutoLED installed. Makes a huge difference! DIYs to follow...


In for DIY haha. How was the install process with the kit?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

The footwell kit was pretty easy and plug n play. The door exit lights required some research and scrounging for the rear door install as well as modifying two of the wire harnesses to use the smaller wiring pins.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeIsuzu said:


> It was an LED day. Footwell lights and front door exit lights from deAutoLED installed. Makes a huge difference! DIYs to follow...


How bad was the foot well lighting install? I've been dying to do this but seems daunting to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> How bad was the foot well lighting install? I've been dying to do this but seems daunting to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really wasn't bad. The DIY on the product page is pretty close for a CC. There is a grounding terminal under the driver kick panel instead of up under the dash. Other than that the pin and coding references were pretty much the same. Routing wire and removing seats was probably the hardest part. The kit was plug and play.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeIsuzu said:


> It really wasn't bad. The DIY on the product page is pretty close for a CC. There is a grounding terminal under the driver kick panel instead of up under the dash. Other than that the pin and coding references were pretty much the same. Routing wire and removing seats was probably the hardest part. The kit was plug and play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Thanks, I think I might tackle it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Ordered AirRide performance kit, dropped off wheels and air tank for powdercoating, and made a decision on the wrap changes ))))


Precious cargo! 

The end result looks fantastic, too. I love how it really doesn't compromise anything about the actual utility of the car at all. Almost OEM. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Time to play around with these Fabia RS fogs.

Going to take more customization than I thought!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Time to play around with these Fabia RS fogs.
> 
> Going to take more customization than I thought!
> 
> ...


They look almost the same! What's different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Hey everyone! Haven't posted in a while, been busy with life and other hobbies. Just hit 5 years with my 13 CC R-Line. Decided to treat my CC to an upgrade to a RCD330 (187B noname) with CarPlay/Android Auto. 

I also decided to immediately modify it by opening it up and soldering in a rear USB pigtail. I then bought the VW center console USB/AUX kit off Amazon for $12 (https://www.amazon.com/SN-RIGGOR-RCD510-RNS315-Switch-compatible/dp/B01H873ZK4/) and stripped the Fakra USB end off and soldered on a male USB cable end. So far works great! 

I also got my OEM flipout RVC working with it. I ended up bypassing my highline module and directly taking the grey Fakra composite video connection that runs out of the camera itself and using a Fakra to RCA adapter to connect it to the RCD330 (https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fakra-Z-Ma...077251?hash=item36161a9e83:g:s0cAAOSwuLZY7EXJ). 

Also note, in order for this to work, I had to disconnect the Highline (Bending lines) module completely and remove it from my CAN gateway installation isc via VCDS, otherwise it would throw an error and keep the RCD330 from going into reverse mode (Which is weird since the RCD330 and highline module are not compatible and you would think not interfere with each other). After that, I tapped the power/ground leads that go to the camera to the the wiring going to the 12v power outlet in the trunk. This part is necessary as the highline module is what normally sends the power to the camera emblem. I tested all the connections prior to doing these modifications. I found that anytime the car is on, the highline module sends a constant 6-7v to the camera module regardless if it is engaged or not. Also, even with the highline module disconnected completely, as long as the camera emblem is getting power, it will still popup for reverse and stay popped out for about 8 seconds once the reverse signal is off. This is important for the RCD330 as many people have had issues with the RCD330 throwing errors if the camera stays fully activated all the time and people end up having to mess with delay relays. All in all, if you have an emblem camera, just run the video connection straight to the RCD and take out the highline module. You lose the bendy lines, but totally worth what you get with carplay, especially in a $150-200 head unit. This thing is phenomenally quick and responsive. Can't believe the quality for such relatively little money. Over the years, I've spent $1000s on Pioneer/Kenwood Nav units in my past cars and to get this OEM level of quality for ~$200 is astounding. 
Some pics:

Before:










After:


----------



## Lester0078 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got a much needed bath today. Ohio winters suck!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Washed all the salt off....only for it to snow in a few days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

MikeinNJ said:


> Hey everyone! Haven't posted in a while, been busy with life and other hobbies. Just hit 5 years with my 13 CC R-Line. Decided to treat my CC to an upgrade to a RCD330 (187B noname) with CarPlay/Android Auto.
> 
> I also decided to immediately modify it by opening it up and soldering in a rear USB pigtail. I then bought the VW center console USB/AUX kit off Amazon for $12 (https://www.amazon.com/SN-RIGGOR-RCD510-RNS315-Switch-compatible/dp/B01H873ZK4/) and stripped the Fakra USB end off and soldered on a male USB cable end. So far works great!
> 
> ...


I've been looking to upgrade my stereo unit too. Please could you send me the link to the eBay seller with the Android auto compatible headunit?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

chuka101 said:


> I've been looking to upgrade my stereo unit too. Please could you send me the link to the eBay seller with the Android auto compatible headunit?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I actually got it via a seller on AliExpress. The seller is Aidu and is pretty much the biggest seller of these units. They are in China but they use DHL which got here in less than a week. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32847367189/32847367189.html


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

MikeinNJ said:


> I actually got it via a seller on AliExpress. The seller is Aidu and is pretty much the biggest seller of these units. They are in China but they use DHL which got here in less than a week. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32847367189/32847367189.html


Thankyou

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Hey everyone! Haven't posted in a while, been busy with life and other hobbies. Just hit 5 years with my 13 CC R-Line. Decided to treat my CC to an upgrade to a RCD330 (187B noname) with CarPlay/Android Auto.
> 
> I also decided to immediately modify it by opening it up and soldering in a rear USB pigtail. I then bought the VW center console USB/AUX kit off Amazon for $12 (https://www.amazon.com/SN-RIGGOR-RCD510-RNS315-Switch-compatible/dp/B01H873ZK4/) and stripped the Fakra USB end off and soldered on a male USB cable end. So far works great!
> 
> ...


Did you get the compass to work on the MFD after replacing the head unit? 
I was wondering if retrofitting a compass module would work to get the heading back to the MFD, as it was a function of the RNS315. Not sure whether or not the retrofit is possible. Any ideas?


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Did a steering wheel swap. Just love it!


love it, where did you get the steering wheel


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoeIsuzu said:


> It was an LED day. Footwell lights and front door exit lights from deAutoLED installed. Makes a huge difference! DIYs to follow...


Thanks, it looks great, can we share photos?


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks, it looks great, can we share photos?


Absolutely


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Absolutely


Thanks, do you have an instagram we can tag?
:thumbup:


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

MikeinNJ said:


> Hey everyone! Haven't posted in a while, been busy with life and other hobbies. Just hit 5 years with my 13 CC R-Line. Decided to treat my CC to an upgrade to a RCD330 (187B noname) with CarPlay/Android Auto.


Hey MikeinNJ and JoeIsuzu, what do you guys think of the RCD330's sound quality compared to the RNS315 and RNS510? Any improvement? IIRC, the RCD330 outputs more watts per speaker, no?

I'm considering an RCD330 vs my RNS510. Thanks in advance :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

BanamexDF said:


> Hey MikeinNJ and JoeIsuzu, what do you guys think of the RCD330's sound quality compared to the RNS315 and RNS510? Any improvement? IIRC, the RCD330 outputs more watts per speaker, no?
> 
> I'm considering an RCD330 vs my RNS510. Thanks in advance :thumbup::beer:


Bluetooth quality on my RCD330 is incredible. I haven’t tried AUX or SD. CarPlay seems a bit dimmed down though, especially on the low end. This disappoints me slightly because I bought the unit solely for CarPlay, but it’s something I’ve come to live with. 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

cj8 said:


> Bluetooth quality on my RCD330 is incredible. I haven’t tried AUX or SD. CarPlay seems a bit dimmed down though, especially on the low end. This disappoints me slightly because I bought the unit solely for CarPlay, but it’s something I’ve come to live with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome, thanks for your feedback. I did a bit of searching and found a bunch of other threads elsewhere in the interwebz. Apparently, it has the same 4x20 watt speaker output as the RNS315/510.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

BanamexDF said:


> Awesome, thanks for your feedback. I did a bit of searching and found a bunch of other threads elsewhere in the interwebz. Apparently, it has the same 4x20 watt speaker output as the RNS315/510.


I think it’s the processor for airplay that dumbs down the audio, so if CarPlay isn’t your goal, you have nothing to worry about!


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

cj8 said:


> I think it’s the processor for airplay that dumbs down the audio, so if CarPlay isn’t your goal, you have nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


I didn’t notice that on mine: SD, AUX, BT, and CarPlay sound like the same to me. I don’t think the sound quality is any worse than the RNS315. I have the Desay; CarPlay works fine, but Mirrorlink is somehow cumbersome.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

After 107,000 miles I installed my first aftermarket parts:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a picture 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

I started it.

Hold on - this isn't a flippant post. The car has been down since mid-December.

I went to install a K04 and an intercooler, and had a snapped stud in the head. It was snapped before I got to it, at least that's what the corrosion on the end of the piece of the stud that came off in my hand (not even a socket or wrench) tells me.

I wound up pulling the head, having the broken stud machined out, upgrading the valve springs, replacing the valve stem seals, replacing everything on the timing side, installing the intercooler, and generally refreshing anything that was in the way that needed it. It was a pretty big job, and I'm on the home stretch. As evidenced by the car starting and running briefly today. I think I'll finally be able to drive it again next weekend, so that's a nice thing to look forward to.

I hope all of you had as great and fulfilling of a weekend.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

The1Bill said:


> I started it.
> 
> Hold on - this isn't a flippant post. The car has been down since mid-December.
> 
> ...


This is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

What wheels are those? Size?
They look great


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

What make are those wheels? Size?
They look great


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Jscharff said:


> This is awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been this deep into an engine in 15 years or so, and I've never timed an engine with a timing chain or with balance shafts. 

There were some lessons learned though.

Polydrive is hard to find locally. If you're looking to pull a head, find a Polydrive bit first. Or just grind down a T55 Torx bit to fit and use ARP head studs when you reassemble.

The head to exhaust manifold studs from VW are garbage. Your top stud on the driver's side is almost certainly broken right now, unless you've fixed it already. Heat cycles and the centre of mass of the turbocharger conspire to put a sheet load on that stud and will eventually break it. Replace these with ARP stainless steel studs, like these.

The oil pump chain can only be replaced if the lower oil pan comes off. I thought that I could finagle it out, but no. It was not to be. I have an oil pump chain to replace when I replace my oil pan later this year. Live and learn.

Lastly, it helps to have every torque spec ready to go. I wasted so much time going through the manual and looking up torque specs. Not the best use of my shop time.

I managed to (mostly) stave of scope creep. I decided to do front LCA bushings while I was in there, and the valve springs were not completely necessary for installing the turbo or the intercooler, but on the while, I'm happy with what I choose to take on and what I choose not to do (rods, DSG clutch pack replacement, ship my halfshaft to Raxles for upgraded units, et cetera).


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

The1Bill said:


> I haven't been this deep into an engine in 15 years or so, and I've never timed an engine with a timing chain or with balance shafts.
> 
> There were some lessons learned though.
> 
> ...


This is great information, I have earmarked it for when I inevitably get a new daily and want to KO4 and haldex swap this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

The1Bill said:


> I started it.
> 
> Hold on - this isn't a flippant post. The car has been down since mid-December.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 

I was actually under the car today and noticed oil on the back of the engine block (under turbo). It looks like it is coming where the the turbo-manifold and engine block meet??? I would not expect oil "where the exhaust air" should go  Maybe the gasket is bad? So I might be replacing that gasket soon along any other gaskets that need refresh (oil lines, coolant lines etc).

But now I'm kind of worried because I noticed manifold studs are pretty rusty.... I definitely don't want to snap off any studs...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

jc dub said:


> What wheels are those? Size?
> They look great


If you are talking about me, 19x8.5 Niche Surge. 

Thank you. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I was actually under the car today and noticed oil on the back of the engine block (under turbo). It looks like it is coming where the the turbo-manifold and engine block meet??? I would not expect oil "where the exhaust air" should go  Maybe the gasket is bad? So I might be replacing that gasket soon along any other gaskets that need refresh (oil lines, coolant lines etc).
> 
> But now I'm kind of worried because I noticed manifold studs are pretty rusty.... I definitely don't want to snap off any studs...




There are a few places where a leak could put oil where you found it:

The turbo's oil feed is a banjo fitting, and while I wouldn't expect it to leak, it would dribble oil past the CHRA if it did.
I think that a leak in the oil return line would show up on the fitting at the bottom of the line because the oil would follow the hose down.
You could also have a leak in the cam girdle (as the TSI does not have a valve cover or individual cam bearing caps, the cam girdle is the top part of the head), though this usually shows up as a leak into the spark plug wells. This would be a substantial bit of work to do as the cam timing tensioner has to be de-tensioned.
It's possible that oil that has made it past the gross oil separator in the block and the fine oil separator in the PCV has made it into the the intake pipe before the turbo and found its way out the turbo somehow.

To your point, though, for there to be oil where the manifold and the head meet would be strange.

As for those studs, good luck. If none of them are broken now, I don't _think_ you're likely to break one, but I'm not certain.

The lines are spendy. I was going to replace all of the coolant and oil lines, but balked at the price. I don't have any real reason to doubt them, and cleaned up the fittings before reinstalling them. I have my fingers crossed that I didn't shoot myself in the foot, especially with the coolant line that points at the block.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

The1Bill said:


> There are a few places where a leak could put oil where you found it:
> 
> The turbo's oil feed is a banjo fitting, and while I wouldn't expect it to leak, it would dribble oil past the CHRA if it did.
> I think that a leak in the oil return line would show up on the fitting at the bottom of the line because the oil would follow the hose down.
> ...


Thanks for the tips

I did inspect oil lines but did not see anything, it really looks like oil is coming from "higher" up above the turbo. However looking from the top of the engine everything looks clean, including PCV. 
I have not check cam girdle.... maybe Ill put UV dye into the oil and see if that helps me track down the leak.

BTW, I don't think you need to remove the whole turbo if you just want to replace oil lines. I think everything is doable with the turbo on the engine... unless I'm wrong?


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Got the suspension installed


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

clarkson said:


> Got the suspension installed


Nice!!!, what suspension did you install?


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> I did inspect oil lines but did not see anything, it really looks like oil is coming from "higher" up above the turbo. However looking from the top of the engine everything looks clean, including PCV.
> I have not check cam girdle.... maybe Ill put UV dye into the oil and see if that helps me track down the leak.
> ...


That's correct; you can get the oil feed and return with the turbo on the car, along with one of the two coolant lines.

If you use LiquiMoly oil, their new MolyGen oil actually glows under UV. That'll be the next oil that goes into my engine, in a couple of thousand miles.

Have you had oil consumption issues? I wonder if your exhaust valve stem seals aren't giving up the ghost. I don't think that any oil that leaked would stay liquid for long in the exhaust manifold, but that's the only way that I could think of oil getting directly to where you're seeing it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

The1Bill said:


> If you use LiquiMoly oil, their new MolyGen oil actually glows under UV. That'll be the next oil that goes into my engine, in a couple of thousand miles.


Same here  . I have been using LiquiMoly(LM 2041) for past 4 years but I will be switching to the "green" stuff after I get through one more bottle which is already sitting in my garage. :thumbup:


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

I did the HVAC controls upgrade to the newer style..

Super easy, basically plug n play. The back side of the new bezel does require some fine tuning with a dremel cutoff wheel. There's some extra material here and there that doesn't play nice with the upgrade. To see where to dremel, just compare your existing bezel to the new one.

New Climatronic Part No.
561907044HIKY 

New Bezel Part No.
3AD863082A


New 











Old


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

CedarburgTDI said:


> I did the HVAC controls upgrade to the newer style..
> 
> Super easy, basically plug n play. The back side of the new bezel does require some fine tuning with a dremel cutoff wheel. There's some extra material here and there that doesn't play nice with the upgrade. To see where to dremel, just compare your existing bezel to the new one.
> 
> ...


Nevermind just noticed the climatronic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsaw (Mar 25, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Any idea if the parking sensors still work with the rcd330 unit?


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Nice!!!, what suspension did you install?


Airlift slam series


----------



## shbrown023 (Dec 22, 2017)

Got rear ended right after installing the awe touring exhaust


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

shbrown023 said:


> Got rear ended right after installing the awe touring exhaust


Noooooooo wayyy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shbrown023 (Dec 22, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Noooooooo wayyy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't believe it  
At least the new bumper won't have the scratch from the previous owner that was annoying the hell out of me


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

shbrown023 said:


> Couldn't believe it
> At least the new bumper won't have the scratch from the previous owner that was annoying the hell out of me


Did you have insurance adjust for the awe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

clarkson said:


> Airlift slam series


Ohhh nice! I just installed one of those in a friends car. It was a fun little project.


----------



## shbrown023 (Dec 22, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Did you have insurance adjust for the awe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fortunately she slowed down enough that only the bumper was damaged. Just gonna suck not having the car since i'm still in the no music and windows down mode to enjoy the exhaust


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

Whiteline Anti-Lift Kit and Whiteline polyurethane trailing arm bushings are installed. The Whiteline Anti-Lift Kit makes a huge difference....highly recommended!


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

Upgraded my rcd510 to a rcd340









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed the RCD330 myself the other day too. Huge upgrade even over my RNS510.



itsjmanhere said:


> Upgraded my rcd510 to a rcd340
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

DarthBajan said:


> Installed the RCD330 myself the other day too. Huge upgrade even over my RNS510.


It's a pretty great head unit I've gotta say! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Picked up a 2013 cc manual on Monday new wheels and coilovers on Saturday.

#cc #volkswagen by Torre Solomon, on Flickr


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Digipix said:


> Picked up a 2013 cc manual on Monday new wheels and coilovers on Saturday.
> 
> #cc #volkswagen by Torre Solomon, on Flickr


Nice,

What size are those wheels? They look like 19" but I dont think they ever came in that size


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice,
> 
> What size are those wheels? They look like 19" but I dont think they ever came in that size


Those are 19” oem Helios off a Pheaton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> Those are 19” oem Helios off a Pheaton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just about to say. One of the dopest OEM wheels imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch144 (Oct 25, 2014)

Just threw on a set of Nitto Invo's, this weekend is going to be new front driveshafts and some coilovers


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

My weekend project...


----------



## kawboy1198 (Nov 1, 2014)

After taking care of wheels and springs last month I moved inside. Installed a 10.1 Android radio in place of RNS510. I was able to keep oem rear camera with converter box and XM Sirius by downloading the app.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

JoeIsuzu said:


> My weekend project...




Nice! I'm doing the same project just as soon as the F-ing snow goes away!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeIsuzu said:


> My weekend project...


Hopefully I didn't goon up bleeding the brakes. Looks good, though IMO


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Hopefully I didn't goon up bleeding the brakes. Looks good, though IMO


They look so tiny behind those >.<


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Hopefully I didn't goon up bleeding the brakes. Looks good, though IMO


Beautiful, that's the exact project I am going to do. Please send some feedback on how the Tyrolsport Caliper Stiffening Kit works with this Red Stuff setup. Only thing I'm not doing is the lines. Maybe next bleed in two years I'll do that, just bled the whole system last month.

Did you paint the Calipers?


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

whiz05403 said:


> Beautiful, that's the exact project I am going to do. Please send some feedback on how the Tyrolsport Caliper Stiffening Kit works with this Red Stuff setup. Only thing I'm not doing is the lines. Maybe next bleed in two years I'll do that, just bled the whole system last month.
> 
> Did you paint the Calipers?


I'll let you know in a week or so. Gotta drive gently for the first 200-300 miles before I set the pads and give em a good opcheck. They felt a lot smoother on the bench that's for sure. And yes put 3 coats on the calipers and have enough paint left to do about 5 more coats.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

itsjmanhere said:


> It's a pretty great head unit I've gotta say!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


There's a new update out that upgrades the bluetooth from C180 to C210. You should check it out.


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

DarthBajan said:


> There's a new update out that upgrades the bluetooth from C180 to C210. You should check it out.


Really? What does the upgrade affect?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

itsjmanhere said:


> Really? What does the upgrade affect?


It improves the Bluetooth performance for some. If you don't have any current issues then you can probably skip it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

DarthBajan said:


> It improves the Bluetooth performance for some. If you don't have any current issues then you can probably skip it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh sweet, I haven't actually used the Bluetooth too much haha, been using android auto mostly. However I'll keep that on mind. Thanks! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

itsjmanhere said:


> Oh sweet, I haven't actually used the Bluetooth too much haha, been using android auto mostly. However I'll keep that on mind. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


When you're connected to Android Auto it still uses Bluetooth for your phone calls. I use it as well. I'm contemplating soldering the USB extension and running it to the glove box. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> When you're connected to Android Auto it still uses Bluetooth for your phone calls. I use it as well. I'm contemplating soldering the USB extension and running it to the glove box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


If you do this, post a DIY!! My least favorite thing about the unit is front-only USB! Otherwise it’s great!


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

DarthBajan said:


> When you're connected to Android Auto it still uses Bluetooth for your phone calls. I use it as well. I'm contemplating soldering the USB extension and running it to the glove box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh okay, well I suppose I have used it a little bit then. I too have been thinking of doing something similar because there isn't really a great spot to put my phone when I'm using the USB 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cj8 said:


> If you do this, post a DIY!! My least favorite thing about the unit is front-only USB! Otherwise it’s great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


There's already one here http://rcd330plus.com/showthread.php?tid=26

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> There's already one here http://rcd330plus.com/showthread.php?tid=26
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Link is dead?? 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

cj8 said:


> Link is dead??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro


You need to join the website, sorry. Rcd330plus.com

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Version 3 of the Overlit Customs headlights. Taillights also refinished as true red without laminate. We went for a slightly darker red for that project which gave us a more effective color contrast.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Version 3 of the Overlit Customs headlights. Taillights also refinished as true red without laminate. We went for a slightly darker red for that project which gave us a more effective color contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Do you have any documentation of the process? I'd to see it! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

itsjmanhere said:


> That's awesome! Do you have any documentation of the process? I'd to see it!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I don't 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered Stage 3 Kit and put K04 kit for sale


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Went to its first show


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

clarkson said:


> Went to its first show


Love these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

clarkson said:


>


Is the wheel scraped up.....? lol


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

mango_springroll said:


> Is the wheel scraped up.....? lol


Unfortunately. One of the many downsides of buying second hand wheels. Haven't decided what route I want to take in refinishing yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Tuesday: DID install IE Cai..... DID NOT clean my engine yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

clarkson said:


> Unfortunately. One of the many downsides of buying second hand wheels. Haven't decided what route I want to take in refinishing yet. Any ideas?


Gotcha... If you want uniqueness, Radi8. Classic style would be some Rotiform. 

I would look into 3SDM 0.06 or 0.09. Or ECS Tuning's OEM 19s reps - budget.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Tuesday: DID install IE Cai..... DID NOT clean my engine yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never cleaned my engine, only wipe out some dust when needed lool. Now wrap the intake pipe! :laugh:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mango_springroll said:


> I never cleaned my engine, only wipe out some dust when needed lool. Now wrap the intake pipe!


Absolutely ****ing not. I'm not taking it off ever. That silicon fitting between the turbo and intake pipe was the worst fitting piece I've ever had on a car. Took me 2hrs to get everything on and the circle clamp for it is only a hair away from being too small. That thing is never coming off except by a professional from now on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Jscharff said:


> Absolutely ****ing not. I'm not taking it off ever. That silicon fitting between the turbo and intake pipe was the worst fitting piece I've ever had on a car. Took me 2hrs to get everything on and the circle clamp for it is only a hair away from being too small. That thing is never coming off except by a professional from now on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh: That's pretty much the same pipe I got from USP (~$130 or something). Fitting is definitely a little off, for me at least, but never took 2 hours for me... I paired the pipe with my NEUSPEED P-FLO.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mango_springroll said:


> :laugh::laugh: That's pretty much the same pipe I got from USP (~$130 or something). Fitting is definitely a little off, for me at least, but never took 2 hours for me... I paired the pipe with my NEUSPEED P-FLO.


It's the silicon coupling that really messed it all up. It's like 2% too small on both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taviper (Feb 27, 2018)

Finally had time for an alignment. Ended up with -5.6° camber to not rub in the rear. And then on the drive home the adjustable camber arms decided to adjust themselves. ****ed my rim and strut a little since it went to about -10° 



contrary to the look, I couldn't fit a 1mm spacer if I tried


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally had time and nice weather to route a couple extra wires to my new bluetooth module. I picked up a 9w7 as an upgrade for streaming audio, but dang VW is cheap and didn't run two extra wires so while call audio works great streaming audio only comes out one channel. Followed the instructions here regarding the connectors http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/bluetooth-9w7-module-voice-control-retrofit-swap-install-and-faq/ and ran the other channel. Everything sounds great! 👍


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried out my Birthday gift. 

These are really great ramps. Going to make routine fluid maintenance a breeze vs. stands and the floor jack.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

CedarburgTDI said:


> Tried out my Birthday gift.
> 
> These are really great ramps. Going to make routine fluid maintenance a breeze vs. stands and the floor jack.


I agree, those a super cool, light weight ramps. I have been eyeing the 67" ones that work for my 87 911 but damn they are pricey!!


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Finally finished up a couple things, including air install.

Before:









After:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I had to install my stock steering wheel in order to take care of the Takata recall. 
That gave me a change to refurbish my GTI steering wheel. It got new wrap and painted the trim black (golf R style). Also took out a GTI batch and filled it in.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Today (well last nigt) new 345mm ATE front rotors and a set of ceramic pads.

Really enjoy doing brake jobs lately. Sticking it to the man and saving like $300 or more is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cerakoted new APR downpipe









Received PTP T25 Turbo blanket









Aired up and dropped off car for BT install 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally got the 5mm spacers to get the wheels looking right...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

500hp core came in. 

Neuspeed is going for sale )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karpbenj (Mar 8, 2018)

Pretty much yelled at it and cussed at it because the CC is so stupidly complicated to repair i wanna go to Japanese cars. Why does putting simple parts back on like the rocker panel plastic piece so retarded over complicated!?


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

I polished my car with menzerna 1100 and 3800 with all other detailing detergents and finished with collinite 476 wax.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Can finally cross footwell Ambient lighting off of my list. Not sure why the camera picked the color up as purple but they are white in person. Now I just need to figure something out for the door trims 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks good!

For the door trim you can do OEM ambient trim or DIY the existing one to be illuminated


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks good!
> 
> For the door trim you can do OEM ambient trim or DIY the existing one to be illuminated


And the doorhandles (oem) or you can use the oem doorhandles and chance the led to the one you use for the footwell color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

AndreiMTM said:


> Can finally cross footwell Ambient lighting off of my list. Not sure why the camera picked the color up as purple but they are white in person. Now I just need to figure something out for the door trims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Is there a DIY someplace?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

faroodi said:


> Looks good! Is there a DIY someplace?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Banana painted calipers 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BORA RSI said:


> Banana painted calipers


THESE are actually banana painted calipers...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

snobrdrdan said:


> THESE are actually banana painted calipers...


Lol those are banano Haha. I meant color  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Changed spark plugs. I had 42+K on the car. Installed Autolite iridium XP (XP3923) in place of the OEM NGK's.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wheels got redone in Reflective Light Blue
3 stage powdercoat )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

With the front edge of my sunroof frame starting to show minor flaking of the factory gloss plastic veneer, I got around to having that part wrapped at a vinyl shop in gloss black. 

So happy how it turned out. All edges are tucked under the surrounding rubber filler strips. It looks like new again. $40 well spent. If you have a CC with a pano sunroof, this repair is likely in your future. They all seem to flake the veneer off after a while. The piece in question is not replaceable by itself (its part of the sunroof).


*Before:*









*Afters:*


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

CedarburgTDI said:


> With the front edge of my sunroof frame starting to show minor flaking of the factory gloss plastic veneer, I got around to having that part wrapped at a vinyl shop in gloss black.
> 
> So happy how it turned out. All edges are tucked under the surrounding rubber filler strips. It looks like new again. $40 well spent. If you have a CC with a pano sunroof, this repair is likely in your future. They all seem to flake the veneer off after a while. The piece in question is not replaceable by itself (its part of the sunroof).
> 
> ...


*

HEY! What's my wife's range rover doing there? 








*


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Funny.

While the white RR outside the shop was quite nice, I was more interested in what was going on inside the shop,,,,


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

CedarburgTDI said:


> Funny.
> 
> While the white RR outside the shop was quite nice, I was more interested in what was going on inside the shop,,,,


Meh... bout the only thing there i'm interested in would be the porsche.... but it's not a 997.2 Turbo.... so meh....


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Wheels and Tires*



JoeIsuzu said:


> Hopefully I didn't goon up bleeding the brakes. Looks good, though IMO


I have the same wheels in 19" and the same tires 245/35/19. Love the package!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Performed some *pre-cancer open heart surgery* on the VR6 today...

1) Replaced the Valve Cover / Cam Cover Gasket - *Apparently, this is a fairly common, but really weird issue on the VR6 whereby the Spark Plug Tube #2 / Cylinder #2 gets oil from a Leaky Valve Cover gasket... No signs symptoms other than when you change your Spark Plugs and see it, and only on the #2 cylinder. Rest of them are bone dry. No performance drains, weird smoke, etc. Oil drips from valve cover into tube, and gets around the base of the spark plug and threads. But spark plug remains dry.*

2) As preventative maintenance decided to also replace the PCV Valve membrane diaphram for good measure.

Pictures below....

*Here's the leaky bastard... you can see the oil deposits around where the valve cover gasket intercepts the tube. *







*T10 Tripple Square bolt on back on Upper Intake Manifold that must be removed*



*Upper Intake Manifold Removed - Look at how dirty that crap is. There's bloody leaves all up in there....*


*Valve Cover Removed - Look how nice and "well lubricated that machinery is"  *


*New Valve cover Gasket and the PCV Membrane Diaphram installed*


*A "wee bit o'" sealant on the upper timing chain cover area per VW instruction*




*Valve Cover Re-Installed - Oh LOOK the LEAVES BE GONE!!!*


*Upper Intake Manifold Re-Installed - Cleaned her up a bit*


*Ah the hell with it.... Let me just clean the damn engine bay... *

*PS: That's just some left over water condensation on the front cowling there from where I cleaned... it's still drying...*

TA DA!!! Everything Torqued back to VW Spec.... She done.... :thumbup:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Rotorlab Brembo 18Z 345mm, 17Z 310mm and Creation Motorsports Dual Caliper Adapter Kit for CC................................................ .lots of fun!*

I am deep in the process of upgrading my brakes on my CC to match the K04 engine performance upgrades I recently have completed. After many hours of research I decided to go with Rob at Rotorlab and his very affordable Brembo BBK kit front and rear. He is a small production shop out of Washington State that puts together a really nice and very affordable kit that is thousands of dollars less than the big production shops out there. Front gets 345mm rotors that he custom drills and pairs them with 18Z Brembo calipers and the rears are 310mm with 17Z calipers. All of those are a direct bolt on if you own a MK5, MK6 Gti(Golf), Jetta and Eos but....................................not a direct bolt on for my CC or any B6 Passat.

On this post I am going to document my process with pictures and procedures and hopefully will help someone avoid the hours of keyboard tapping and 1000's of VW and Brembo search engine result pages.

Bottom line is can be done without machine work or grinding down the factory aluminum knuckles. I have to give credit to a guy named Tom Walton whom lives across the pond in the UK that posted a picture on Facebook VW CC Owners Forum that was the first that I have found that attempted what I have done without modifying (removing material) from the factory aluminum knuckles on the front of his CC. I have now almost completed the upgrade and today have worked on the rears and am waiting on a few more parts to arrive and once completed I will include all the info here on this post.

Here are a few pictures


----------



## scott082801 (Nov 22, 2017)

The only thing I’ve done to mine today is wash it. Although I did look under it only to notice that I’ve broken my level sensor. Headlight still work well so I suppose all is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Dirty af but got the maxxton lip mounted up last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVDubCC (Jun 7, 2018)

I bought my CC with 64k on the clock and I could tell as soon as I got it home, it needed a tune up! Today's project was CRC the manifold to clean up some of the carbon build up and then install new plugs and coil packs. Then install a new ECS intake and Dinan Sport Tuner.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks good!
> 
> For the door trim you can do OEM ambient trim or DIY the existing one to be illuminated


Thank you! 

I’m not sure which way I’m planning on going with the door trims. I would really like the Gen 2 executive door trims (can’t remember the name) but very hard to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

stevekerly said:


> the rears are 310mm with 17Z calipers.]


What about the ebrake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*rear electronic parking brake*



faroodi said:


> What about the ebrake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After finding out that the factory rear calipers on my 2.0T CC do not fit with the larger 310mm rotors from Rotorlab and Creation Motorsports dual caliper bracket. I have ordered a set of calipers, carriers and hardware from a CC 3.6 4motion found off of Car-Parts.com. That model CC already comes from the factory with the larger 310mm rotors. So I am pretty sure they will bolt right up. Should be getting them later this week and will let you know how they work out. I am done with the Brembo BBK upgrade and so far am extremely happy with the improved braking power. Was alot..........of work but it can be done.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

stevekerly said:


> After finding out that the factory rear calipers on my 2.0T CC do not fit with the larger 310mm rotors from Rotorlab and Creation Motorsports dual caliper bracket. I have ordered a set of calipers, carriers and hardware from a CC 3.6 4motion found off of Car-Parts.com. That model CC already comes from the factory with the larger 310mm rotors. So I am pretty sure they will bolt right up. Should be getting them later this week and will let you know how they work out. I am done with the Brembo BBK upgrade and so far am extremely happy with the improved braking power. Was alot..........of work but it can be done.


The 3.6 4mo rears are a bolt up if you have the appropriate carrier. Little bit if documentation here, search CC forum for rear brake options I posted a while back and Charles from NGP dropped a formative knowledge bomb there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

stevekerly said:


> After finding out that the factory rear calipers on my 2.0T CC do not fit with the larger 310mm rotors from Rotorlab and Creation Motorsports dual caliper bracket. I have ordered a set of calipers, carriers and hardware from a CC 3.6 4motion found off of Car-Parts.com. That model CC already comes from the factory with the larger 310mm rotors. So I am pretty sure they will bolt right up. Should be getting them later this week and will let you know how they work out. I am done with the Brembo BBK upgrade and so far am extremely happy with the improved braking power. Was alot..........of work but it can be done.


Also make sure you check the function of the parking brake motors on the car-part calipers. 2/3 of mine were failed and held up my swap til I get them rebuilt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Went back to stock Amber turns......anyone else run into this issue? 

DEPO smoked turn signal housings with the bulbs they came with installed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally got my splitter on and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

Izayya said:


> Finally got my splitter on and I couldn't be happier!



Nice ride, where in VT are you? I'm in South Burlington.


----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

whiz05403 said:


> Nice ride, where in VT are you? I'm in South Burlington.


Thanks! I'm in Bellows Falls near Brattleboro. Nice to see another Vermont person here.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

whiz05403 said:


> Nice ride, where in VT are you? I'm in South Burlington.


Details about the splitter please like make, model where purchased and ease of install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

huzrddy said:


> Details about the splitter please like make, model where purchased and ease of install.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a maxxton design lip, can get them from BFI and ECS if I recall correctly. I got mine from ECS. Install is as easy as you make it. I used tek screws and 3 friends to mount it appropriately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awahl63 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am officially back in to the VAG family after an 8 year hiatus...

Meet the new daddy-mobile for my 3 month old. 










After quick detail + smoking the signal lights (terrible picture)










The CC now has 20% tint all around which is a must for the Arizona weather (more pictures coming soon)

and my other car which isn't baby friendly










and a throwback to my old A4










I have an ebay pedal set and a hood strut on the way. I'll post a picture of the ebay pedal set once they're installed. I'm debating a stage 1 tune as well as the ebay $140 front lip.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

awahl63 said:


> I am officially back in to the VAG family after an 8 year hiatus...
> 
> Meet the new daddy-mobile for my 3 month old.
> 
> ...


Why the hood strut if you dont mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awahl63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jscharff said:


> Why the hood strut if you dont mind me asking?


No worries - the hood won't stay up.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

cut a few lbs off Cece.



















[video]https://i.imgur.com/FEnbiH5.mp4[/video]



I'm happy I now have 3" exhaust turbo back... I'm not crazy with how loud it is. Expensive mistake.


----------



## steaks (Jun 14, 2015)

Just installed a set of 18" Interlagos to replace the rashed 17s, along with Firehawk Indy 500s (I see you stevekerly!)


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

steaks said:


> Just installed a set of 18" Interlagos to replace the rashed 17s, along with Firehawk Indy 500s (I see you stevekerly!)


I have those tires as well on my 19’s, awesome tires!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Installed the passenger side under-seat drawer so now have the matched set. You have to slightly reroute some of the underseat harnesses but it works. And it looks like there's still room for a bluetooth module if you have/want one of those.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Installed the passenger side under-seat drawer so now have the matched set. You have to slightly reroute some of the underseat harnesses but it works. And it looks like there's still room for a bluetooth module if you have/want one of those.


What the... this is a factory option? For both the driver and passenger side?? What if you have DYNAUDIO amp and Bluetooth? 

Now I need to research this.... first I heard about it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What the... this is a factory option? For both the driver and passenger side?? What if you have DYNAUDIO amp and Bluetooth?
> 
> Now I need to research this.... first I heard about it....
> 
> ...


It seems like it. Found these on eBay. They look and fit like OEM right into pre-cut spots in the seat pan. No idea on DynAudio fitment. I have a bluetooth module and it fits perfectly under there. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181618863398


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What the... this is a factory option? For both the driver and passenger side?? What if you have DYNAUDIO amp and Bluetooth?
> 
> Now I need to research this.... first I heard about it....
> 
> ...


eBay item #181618863398


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

JoeIsuzu said:


> eBay item #181618863398


I'll be damned.... it's another OEM part, particularly for Audi and not for the US market, but happens to fit our vehicles and several others.

Trying to find a better price. Ordering from Aliexpress seems to be the cheapest right now, even with their ridiculous "$25" shipping fee for an e-packet


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

awahl63 said:


> I am officially back in to the VAG family after an 8 year hiatus...
> 
> Meet the new daddy-mobile for my 3 month old.
> 
> ...


After a little work to the CC, you have what is the prefect setup for pennies on the dollar


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

Little out of season seeing as it's 103 today. Picked up/test fit some Allroad 17s for winter duty on the 3.6 4motion.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Did this quick fix for trunk broken wires 4 months ago. Still works fine (knock on wood) 
If wires break again, I'll get some flexible wires and replace them properly.


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

Gunked the underside of the engine and trans as I prepare for a triple header. Belt Tensioner, Upper Timing chain cover gasket, and since my '12 CC is a CFB engine, going to order in the kit to replace the chain tensioner while Ive got her doped up in the operating room!


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Cleaned the engine, engine bay and inside of the hood. Everything is clean as new (almost cause you cannot reach everywhere).


----------



## awahl63 (Jun 21, 2013)

jspirate said:


> After a little work to the CC, you have what is the prefect setup for pennies on the dollar


Phenomenal combo. Your CC is sitting perfectly. What is your suspension setup?


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Brembo BBK rear dual caliper install*

Been super busy but finished up my rear caliper setup on my 2011 CC last week. The bottom line is the aluminum rear knuckles do not work for the dual caliper kit so I had the swap out with MkV/MkVI rear knuckle steel assemblies.










Rotorlab 310mm rotor with Brembo Q7/Touareg caliper
Creation Motorsports Dual Caliper adapter bracket kit
VW Passat/CC 4motion caliper and carrier ($99 AC Delco not oem but only used as epb no hydraulics)
MkV/MkVI rear knuckle steel assembly

So my CC now has 345mm 6pot Brembo up front with 310mm Brembo Q7/Touareg in the rear with fully operational electronic parking brake.

Was sooooooooooo much work and research to get here but am very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Alpine / Audiofrog / Wetsounds 12 channel active sound system.*

Work done over the past 6 months.

I wanted to put this out there as I have put about as much time into my stereo build as I did with the K04 upgrades and Brembo brake system.

Alpine X008U 8 inch Perfect fit Dash Bezel
Mosconi 8to12 Aerospace DSP
2 Wetsound SD6 6 channel x 185 watts
Front Stage
Audiofrog GB60
Audiofrog GB25
Audiofrog GB10
Rear Fill
Audiofrog GS62
Audiofrog GS10
Subwoofer
JL Audio 13TW5V2 .80 sealed enclosure inside of cabin of vehicle.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

stevekerly said:


> Been super busy but finished up my rear caliper setup on my 2011 CC last week. The bottom line is the aluminum rear knuckles do not work for the dual caliper kit so I had the swap out with MkV/MkVI rear knuckle steel assemblies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos are not working. What did that rear setup end up costing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Photos*



faroodi said:


> Photos are not working. What did that rear setup end up costing?
> 
> I can see the photos so not sure whats going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## liVWel (Apr 23, 2018)

*Modifications to my 2011 VW CC 2.0 TSI 6-Speed Manual*

I recently decided to begin modification of my VW CC. I've never worked on a car to this extent before, but after watching countless youtube.com videos I decided to give it a shot. Ultimately, I want to go to a larger turbo with a tune, but my car was not ready to handle that kind of power. So lately I have been preparing my car to put down that kind of power. This was a large learning experience for me, but I did everything myself. I really enjoy the feel and experience of my car at the moment. If anyone has questions or my opinion on any of these products, feel free to comment.

-Go Fast Bits Diverter Valve
-New Coil Pack and Spark Plugs
-BFI Engine Mount
-BFI Transmission Mount
-HPA Lower Engine Mount
-ECS Aluminum Shifter End Links
-IE Catch Can
-K&N Stainless Steel Oil Filter
-APR Short Throw Shifter
-APR Shifter Cable Bracket
-APR Intake and Back Pipe
-APR Stage 1


----------



## BexarWolf (May 29, 2018)

*2012 CC R Line*

Dropped it off at the dealership this morning for the fuel sensor recall only to get a call that my diverter valve is leaking oil and I have a sway bar boot torn and leaking grease. However, I figured it would be difficult to get any warranty work done without shelling out something for something. It just don't happen that way.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Threw on my "too ugly, look like f***ing 15s" 19x9.5 OZ Futuras.










R bumper and skirts are awaiting paint, AWE dual exhaust going on with the kit, then big brakes GTX turbo once I get tired of the APR Stage 2 setup.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mushroom_curry said:


> Threw on my "too ugly, look like f***ing 15s" 19x9.5 OZ Futuras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude don't let anyone tell you they look that way. Futuras are dope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

stevekerly said:


> faroodi said:
> 
> 
> > Photos are not working. What did that rear setup end up costing?
> ...


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

mushroom_curry said:


> Threw on my "too ugly, look like f***ing 15s" 19x9.5 OZ Futuras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, love that color! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Got my wheels on:


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Upgraded from RCD330g+ to RCD340g+ (the E model) to get Android Auto functionality given the great state of Georgia's new hands-free laws.

Took the opportunity (inspired by others) to install OEM USB port (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017G4IKM2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7R-sBbMM3JVXK) and fakra to USB adapter (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071YCGJVL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_9S-sBbH0SN6G9) to hook up to the rear USB port I soldered into the head unit.

End result: phone lives in the center armrest and I have no-clutter Android Auto capability. Total cost: $325 and some sweat equity.


----------



## Imacman (Sep 19, 2015)

*Head unit*



JoeIsuzu said:


> Upgraded from RCD330g+ to RCD340g+ (the E model) to get Android Auto functionality given the great state of Georgia's new hands-free laws.
> 
> Took the opportunity (inspired by others) to install OEM USB port (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017G4IKM2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7R-sBbMM3JVXK) and fakra to USB adapter (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071YCGJVL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_9S-sBbH0SN6G9) to hook up to the rear USB port I soldered into the head unit.
> 
> End result: phone lives in the center armrest and I have no-clutter Android Auto capability. Total cost: $325 and some sweat equity.


Where did you get the head unit?


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Imacman said:


> Where did you get the head unit?


EBay. No real price advantage to buying via aliexpress. You can get the same functionality for a little less with the right B version that can be software upgraded. This model has larger RDS text and needs no software upgrade. Android Auto straight out of the box.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeIsuzu said:


> EBay. No real price advantage to buying via aliexpress. You can get the same functionality for a little less with the right B version that can be software upgraded. This model has larger RDS text and needs no software upgrade. Android Auto straight out of the box.


Does it have HD radio or not yet?


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Rear calipers*

The rear calipers are from the Touraeg / Q7


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

2K CC said:


> Does it have HD radio or not yet?


Not yet...


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Not yet...


Thanks
That’s what I thought. 
I have done the same usb cable to the center rest a while ago and works just fine. I have the 330+ version that can not be updated, the 187B. I mean, it works fine but it lacks the HD radio IMO. Maybe I will wait a little more.


----------



## builtAUDI4me (Sep 9, 2017)

Very nice and super clean looking. I love the look of the big brakes. I just got my CC- got the stereo done- dynamat is next- not having it compared to my other vehicle that has it done completely- the rattle and vibration are killing me ! haha . I'm looking at coilovers and I just ordered 2 sets of wheels that get here by tomorrow super excited !


----------



## builtAUDI4me (Sep 9, 2017)

*Very clean looking*

Very nice and super clean looking. I love the look of the big brakes. I just got my CC- got the stereo done- dynamat is next- not having it compared to my other vehicle that has it done completely- the rattle and vibration are killing me ! haha . I'm looking at coilovers and I just ordered 2 sets of wheels that get here by tomorrow super excited !


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Had to pull the driver side headlight to replace the HID ballast.
1) Remove grill (instructions already available on the forum)
2) Remove 4 screws on the applicable side's wheel well liner. One is a little hidden and it helps to have the front wheels turned to the right.
3) Carefully pop the bumper cover out of its clips around to the middle of the bumper.
4) Remove the one screw on the top of the headlight and the three headlight mount bolts. One is on the front upper corner, one is at the very back that you have to go through a sheet metal cutout vertically to get at, the last is underneath the headlight and requires you to flex the bumper cover down to get access.
5) Undo the one electrical connector and wiggle the headlight out.
6) Ballast is on the bottom of the headlight assembly. Three screws and two electrical connectors.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

deAutoLED fog lights installed. Guess which side is the LED?


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Fresh oil and filter. Lovin' these Race Ramps....


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

I got 50 hp and 110 nm more after tuning today at Coro Tuning (local workshop).


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

Today is a ”lightup” day. Mounting a ledbar in lower grill in front. Each of 20w, so 100w in total. Over 9600 lumen of light. God said, ”let there be light”!


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Not digging the look of it. Will you keep it on permamently? Idk how much air it will let go in your radiator.


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

Bi-xenon is a little to weak on highbeam and I prefere this instead of two big ugly sitting outside above. I don’t think the cooling is disturbed in the cold season when it also is darkness here in north of europe. I will demount them in april again.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

You should be fine then


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

Yesterday there was a small package in the mail. Two small silver plates to fit the steeringwheels buttons. With self adhesive 3M so will it sit nicely in place. This is a cheap fake upgrade that still looks good in My opinion. There is more to come in the Mail in the near future.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

Deathlord said:


> Yesterday there was a small package in the mail. Two small silver plates to fit the steeringwheels buttons. With self adhesive 3M so will it sit nicely in place. This is a cheap fake upgrade that still looks good in My opinion. There is more to come in the Mail in the near future.


That looks nice!

What is in your passenger footwell there? Diamond plate metal mats??


----------



## kawboy1198 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Finally put these in*

As many have said here I finally got tired of the lowering springs and ride and got a hold of some Koni special active shocks and raised it back up. Love the ride !


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

whiz05403 said:


> That looks nice!
> 
> What is in your passenger footwell there? Diamond plate metal mats??


Exactly! And Thnx.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Upgraded the diverter valve due to periodic P0299 codes for underboost. Took all of 30 minutes and looks tight under high boost. $122 shipped at TH motorsports.


----------



## Gottiv (Aug 11, 2018)

*Just put these bbs on*

Trying to find a shop now that will lower it in westchester county ny or Fairfield county ct


----------



## mwolfod (Aug 28, 2018)

*Volkswagen CC Oil Drain Plug With Washer + Pentius 10600 UltraFlow Oil Filter*

I have the following available for sale, as my daughter sold her CC:


Volkswagen CC Oil Drain Plug With Washer + Pentius 10600 UltraFlow Oil Filter. $16.00 shipped

I hope this doesn't violate Forum policy; I am just trying to give someone a good deal.


----------



## ExcelerateSales (Sep 16, 2016)

Gottiv said:


> Trying to find a shop now that will lower it in westchester county ny or Fairfield county ct


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

The VW enhanced frameless rearview mirror got installed today. OEM Homelink and compass display in a sexy-as-hell mirror that frames the rear window much better.

Part number is 000072548C. $230 shipped from Deutsche AutoParts.
https://www.shopdap.com/000-072-548-c.html

Of note, this accessory only shows as applicable to model year 2015 and newer. But the part number appears to fit earlier model years that have the rain sensor installed, like my 2013 R-line.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Part number is 000072548C. $230 shipped from Deutsche AutoParts.
> https://www.shopdap.com/000-072-548-c.html


Nice!
I've got one of those waiting to go into my new Tiguan


Same price from here btw:
https://www.vwpartssource.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-mirror-000072548c

*BUT* that's actually a VW dealer (Autobarn of Countryside in IL) and so that makes it eligible for the 10% VW accessory mail in rebate going on right now...making it $22 cheaper, in the end


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

JoeIsuzu said:


> The VW enhanced frameless rearview mirror got installed today. OEM Homelink and compass display in a sexy-as-hell mirror that frames the rear window much better.
> 
> Part number is 000072548C. $230 shipped from Deutsche AutoParts.
> https://www.shopdap.com/000-072-548-c.html
> ...


It looks awesome. Do you know if it also fits the 2009 cc?


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

R1der said:


> It looks awesome. Do you know if it also fits the 2009 cc?


It won't. Looking at the part numbers the 2009-2012 years used a different mirror and rain sensor configuration.

If your existing mirror has part number 7N0857511 the upgraded mirror will fit as it has the same mount that clips onto the rain sensor.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

JoeIsuzu said:


> It won't. Looking at the part numbers the 2009-2012 years used a different mirror and rain sensor configuration.
> 
> If your existing mirror has part number 7N0857511 the upgraded mirror will fit as it has the same mount that clips onto the rain sensor.


Thanks mate


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

JoeIsuzu said:


> The VW enhanced frameless rearview mirror got installed today. OEM Homelink and compass display in a sexy-as-hell mirror that frames the rear window much better.
> 
> Part number is 000072548C. $230 shipped from Deutsche AutoParts.
> https://www.shopdap.com/000-072-548-c.html
> ...


Nice! Any wiring required for Homelink and the compass? I have a 2013 R Line as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

faroodi said:


> Nice! Any wiring required for Homelink and the compass? I have a 2013 R Line as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be plug and play. Didn't need the wiring harness that came with it as I had factory autodimming mirror and it plugged right in. Compass is integral to the mirror and included instructions describe how to calibrate.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Should be plug and play. Didn't need the wiring harness that came with it as I had factory autodimming mirror and it plugged right in. Compass is integral to the mirror and included instructions describe how to calibrate.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubSS_CC (May 11, 2014)

*Duckbill*

Wrapped my duckbill finally...













Recent Pic of the CC:

https://flic.kr/p/29zDzpv


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice!
> I've got one of those waiting to go into my new Tiguan
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to give your dealer a VIN #? I tried ordering one at my local dealer and they wanted a VIN # that was applicable or they would not order it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

faroodi said:


> Did you have to give your dealer a VIN #? I tried ordering one at my local dealer and they wanted a VIN # that was applicable or they would not order it.


I ordered from the dealer/link I posted above....they just "recommend" giving them your VIN, but I did not

Worst case...order from ebay or ECS Tuning or shopdap.com or something, they won't ask for the VIN


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

So after agonizing over powder coat colors and wheel sizes I finally took the plunge. Love how the cars sits on the new wheels and they're wrapped in Conti DWS 06 which thus far feel amazing. Need to take better shots, but thought I'd share.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

MAN haven’t been active on the forums in a LONG time. Here’s some updated pictures of some stuff and how everything is sitting. Also currently in the process of redoing the trunk setup and various interior pieces.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Awd swap coming together









Just picked up a Porsche 991 wheel









Diesel geek short shifter. Need to clean it up tomorrow









New shift boot. Not sure how i feel about it


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

I love the headlights. Where did you get those from?


Cbritt said:


> MAN haven’t been active on the forums in a LONG time. Here’s some updated pictures of some stuff and how everything is sitting. Also currently in the process of redoing the trunk setup and various interior pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

OEM R36 pedal set. Cosmetic, but enhances the R-line motif.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

JoeIsuzu said:


> OEM R36 pedal set. Cosmetic, but enhances the R-line motif.



That's sweet! Where did you get that? Do they do the same for 6MT CCs?


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

whiz05403 said:


> That's sweet! Where did you get that? Do they do the same for 6MT CCs?


eBay from a seller in Germany. Yes there are manual sets. Here's one on eBay now but I would shop around as the price is a little high.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111723765325


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

JoeIsuzu said:


> eBay from a seller in Germany. Yes there are manual sets. Here's one on eBay now but I would shop around as the price is a little high.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111723765325


Damn! $300!!


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

I put on some bling-bling. Mirror cover in chrome steelfinish, and door handle covers in stainless steel. Even the roof got some new chrome strip to prevent snow and water to fill the seat when the window is open.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It's a sad day, and I haven't been in the CC forums for awhile but I just let go of my Vr6 last week and got a mk7.5 GTI. I'll still follow the threads for anyone who needs help. This was her. May she get to +200k miles lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

Got my Android 7.1 10.2" Headunit installed. I think its the best unit for money, $325 on Amazon prime $15 for 4 yr warranty. A step up from stock, without getting into the $1,000 name brand units. Now just gotta find a back up camera  with out going oem +$500 ...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

I did not leave it in a canal...


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

}{yBr1D said:


> I did not leave it in a canal...


Wot mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mched1 (Jan 29, 2016)

CC _Papii said:


> Got my Android 7.1 10.2" Headunit installed. I think its the best unit for money, $325 on Amazon prime $15 for 4 yr warranty. A step up from stock, without getting into the $1,000 name brand units. Now just gotta find a back up camera  with out going oem +$500 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great...how easy was the install and do you retain steering wheel controls?


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Created my new movie with my CC


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

mched1 said:


> looks great...how easy was the install and do you retain steering wheel controls?


Yup! Its made specifically for the CC so its plug and play. There's a couple different Chinese Android brands out there, i went with this one cause its was on Amazon prime and good reviews. Its has Android auto 7.1 the lastest Android auto is 8.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

Did the 40k mile service, or at least my interpretation of it. 

-New Cabin Air Filter
-New Spark Plugs 
- Oil Change (suppose to be the cars 5th oil change, one at 1000 and then 10k, 20k etc but I am obsessive so it’s done every 5k miles
- recommended new engine air filter so i cleaned my IE air filter 

Then a fuel system clean is recommended so I used the following BG Products

EPR engine flush (done before the oil change)
44k fuel treatment
MOA oil additive

I know people are going to say “that voids the warranty) my local dealer uses this stuff in all their treatments so I think we will be good. 

But when I did the oil change I did pour about 2 liters of extra oil into the system and let it drain out the bottom just in case any of the engine flush was still there. 

Running like a champ and good to go for the next 40k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

CC _Papii said:


> Yup! Its made specifically for the CC so its plug and play. There's a couple different Chinese Android brands out there, i went with this one cause its was on Amazon prime and good reviews. Its has Android auto 7.1 the lastest Android auto is 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, get a pic of the wireless control module in your cup holder if you can  looks clean!


----------



## mched1 (Jan 29, 2016)

CC _Papii said:


> Yup! Its made specifically for the CC so its plug and play. There's a couple different Chinese Android brands out there, i went with this one cause its was on Amazon prime and good reviews. Its has Android auto 7.1 the lastest Android auto is 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does voice command still work and what about the OEM back up camera?


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

mched1 said:


> Does voice command still work and what about the OEM back up camera?


Well all the buttons on the steering wheel work, they're programable. As of now they all work except for that one lol im looking to get it fixed. My car didn't have a backup camera, but this unit does support it, im probably gonna buy one on AliExpress. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

MK7 aluminum red climate control buttons $15 Amazon. Carbon and Alcantara steering wheel cover is pretty nice for $30, it will hold me over till i get a MK7 steering wheel.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

APR DSG tune installed today on my 2013 CC. Decided to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Took the CC to the dealer for recalls, fuel pump module + airbag... Next up ABS Speed Senor + Wheel bearings.... I believe I'll go ahead and do them all. (Future forecast) fix the head/cam cover gaskets... Leaks are not fun.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Carbon clean/ water pump done over the weekend. Also installed winter tires/wheels



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

New stud winter tyres, Continental IceContact2, 225/45-17. Let the snow come, yyiiha!


----------



## trilok89 (Oct 29, 2018)

AndreiMTM said:


> Carbon clean/ water pump done over the weekend. Also installed winter tires/wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My CC shuddered during cold start in the morning. I am suspecting it's carbon buildup. How much did you end up spending?

I need to get my Valves cleaned and DSG service is due.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

trilok89 said:


> My CC shuddered during cold start in the morning. I am suspecting it's carbon buildup. How much did you end up spending?
> 
> I need to get my Valves cleaned and DSG service is due.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


My good friend is a tech at VW and he did the work for me for much cheaper than a dealer would charge, so I’m not sure how much it is at the dealership. 
If you don’t want to do the work yourself(don’t blame you, I didn’t) you’d be better off finding a Euro specialized shop in your area or joining some local euro pages and see who would be able to do the work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trilok89 (Oct 29, 2018)

AndreiMTM said:


> My good friend is a tech at VW and he did the work for me for much cheaper than a dealer would charge, so I’m not sure how much it is at the dealership.
> If you don’t want to do the work yourself(don’t blame you, I didn’t) you’d be better off finding a Euro specialized shop in your area or joining some local euro pages and see who would be able to do the work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cleaning intake valves is a Level 9 for me. So it's a big NO NO from my side. My local Euro auto work is charging $600 for the carbon cleaning. Did you change any seal or O-rings during this clean up ? 

I tried searching for VW tech who works part time on the weekends on Craigslist. Unfortunately I didn't find any. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samlclem28 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ordered some Koni Special Actives today...*

... for installation next week. Will write up a review after a couple weeks of driving. Anyone else have them installed? If so, what do you think?

https://www.koni.com/Cars/Products/Performance/Special-Active/


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

samlclem28 said:


> ... for installation next week. Will write up a review after a couple weeks of driving. Anyone else have them installed? If so, what do you think?
> 
> https://www.koni.com/Cars/Products/Performance/Special-Active/


Let me know how they ride! I am due for new shocks or coil overs. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Wasn't today but...got on air. 😍


----------



## Yaemish (Sep 12, 2018)

Does this L-Way stereo allow you to connect the built in satellite radio?


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Tonerock26 said:


> Wasn't today but...got on air. 😍














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

CC _Papii said:


> Got my Android 7.1 10.2" Headunit installed. I think its the best unit for money, $325 on Amazon prime $15 for 4 yr warranty. A step up from stock, without getting into the $1,000 name brand units. Now just gotta find a back up camera  with out going oem +$500 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

something came in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

AndreiMTM said:


> Let me know how they ride! I am due for new shocks or coil overs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Koni coils on my CC. The ride was excellent, I had the set with adjustable dampening. Mine were set to really stiff and it handled like my friends 911 Porsche. No joke, best thing to spend money on. Absolutely no dipping in acceleration or braking and cornered like a dream. There's so many coilover brands out there, I'd just make sure you get some with the adjustable dampening. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

So my driver's side reverse light was coming on whenever the lights were on. Found the dreaded deck lid harness short going on. Insulated with electrical tape for now but a new harness will be on order soon enough.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

operamatt said:


> looks awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really does! I want one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Bought an AWE tuning dual outlet exhaust, K04, valve springs + retainers, an LSD and Stage 2 clutch...

...Hoping this doesn't result in immense regret


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

My was $900 in the DFW area (at the VW dealership).


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Pookie64 said:


> My was $900 in the DFW area (at the VW dealership).


Your what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mushroom_curry said:


> Bought an AWE tuning dual outlet exhaust, K04, valve springs + retainers, an LSD and Stage 2 clutch...
> 
> ...Hoping this doesn't result in immense regret


Damn if you're doing springs and retainers do IE rods and pistons! Might as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

A few weeks ago installed Billy Boat 3” exhaust to previously added HPA down & mid pipe. I don’t know that I’ve ever heard a 4 cylinder sound so good! I’ve had two people tell me they didn’t know VW put a V-8 in the CC. Yea, maybe there not true gear heads but point is, sounds very good, very deep. Makes some noise at slow speed, like parking lot speeds. Noticeable but not distracting when you rev it and cruising is barely audible. And sure looks sexy, for an exhaust, on the underside! 

Installed new Koni Sport (adjustable) today with O34 strut bushings, bearings and new alignment. I should have done this on day one. Right now Koni adjustments are at mid-point and I can’t believe how smooth the ride is and with my Michelin Super Sports, handling is really smooth. Even lost an annoying vibration noise that seemed to come from the steering column area that’s been on my nerves for awhile now. I just got back from a ride on a curvy road in the desert and I was taking 45 MPH posted S-Curves with dips and rises around 80 and no problem. I was more worried about a coyote or something getting in front of me as it’s pitch black out there, than I was about the car. I have factory springs and sway bars but do have sub-frame aftermarket bolts. I want to retain the smooth ride, don’t want it lowered and realistically, not a lot of curvy roads in the Phoenix, Arizona area anyways. Based on that, any suggestions? 

Back to the drag strip next Friday to test the new exhaust and see if the Koni’s help with wheel hop.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Jscharff said:


> Damn if you're doing springs and retainers do IE rods and pistons! Might as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And while the front sheet metal is off, that’s the time to put a bigger intercooler on! I put a Golf R IC on and now wish I had put on an aftermarket IC.


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

WILLCCU, do yourself a favor and order some lapjoint band clamps, as the ones BBE includes aren't long enough and permit considerable leaks. I got mine from Summit.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Installed at BBE and I’m pretty sure that’s what they used but I’ll get under there and double check. Thanks!


----------



## samlclem28 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Koni Special Active first impressions...*

... Installed the Koni Special Active shocks and struts, a month ago, to replace the extremely soft OEMs on my 2015 VW CC R-Line. The Special Actives replace the Koni FSD's and are supposed to be a comfortable daily driver that stiffen up when you push the car past "normal" driving conditions (using stock springs). Initially I was a bit concerned they may be too soft for my liking. I have not pushed the car too hard but they do seem to stiffen, somewhat, when not braking or accelerating on an off ramp or hard acceleration from the line, etc. I wish the normal setting was a bit more stiff...

THAT BEING SAID... I had stage 1 APR and DSG software installed a couple weeks ago three days ago I purchased 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 3 Plus A/S's. The tires really made a big difference but I need another month or two to really out the car through its paces to give a more experienced review.

BOTTOM LINE SO FAR: as a "spirited" daily driver I'd give these, so far, a 7 out of 10. They definitely are comfortable. They do not camouflage every bump as well as they advertise on that one famous video review going through the gravel/grass in that industrial park. So far I'd give a little preference to the Koni FSDs I had on my '08 GLI a few years ago.

THAT BEING SAID: I'll re-visit this in a month or two after I've had a chance to break them in some more. Not a fail but there are better out there.


----------



## samlclem28 (Jan 7, 2009)

joshua.york1979 said:


> APR DSG tune installed today on my 2013 CC. Decided to finally pull the trigger.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesMcD (Jun 6, 2018)

Got me some stage 1 software the other day. Car felt amazing until I caused a boost leak along with codes p0209(underboost) and p0101(MAF sensor). I thought it was the diverter valve, cuz I was getting a high pitched noise during boost, but replacing it didnt solve the problem. Pretty sure its the PCV valve, which I'll be replacing tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## Yaemish (Sep 12, 2018)

CC _Papii said:


> Got my Android 7.1 10.2" Headunit installed. I think its the best unit for money, $325 on Amazon prime $15 for 4 yr warranty. A step up from stock, without getting into the $1,000 name brand units. Now just gotta find a back up camera  with out going oem +$500 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this head unit allow for satellite radio? I can't seem to find any OEM ones that do.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks sweet!!


----------



## kawboy1198 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yaemish said:


> Does this head unit allow for satellite radio? I can't seem to find any OEM ones that do.


I downloaded the Sirius XM Android app to use on mine and got a tmobile SynchUp drive for mobile data. Cost around 12 bucks a month. The app is a little clunky compared to the oem radio but gets the job done.


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

Yaemish said:


> Does this head unit allow for satellite radio? I can't seem to find any OEM ones that do.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07F...mg?ie=UTF8&psc=1#immersive-view_1546869595028

Maybe through app store

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Cleaned the engine bay a little bit and the interior.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rear pads off TireRack sick deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mushroom_curry said:


> Bought an AWE tuning dual outlet exhaust, K04, valve springs + retainers, an LSD and Stage 2 clutch...
> 
> ...Hoping this doesn't result in immense regret


What LSD did u go with?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BMOREGLI said:


> Cleaned the engine bay a little bit and the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about going with black headliner but thought that different color trim pieces will make it look weird. But actually, its not bad...
I know I can get some black trim pieces from GTI, like handles and overhead console.

Whats the name of the fabric? Color code etc.

Thanks


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> I thought about going with black headliner but thought that different color trim pieces will make it look weird. But actually, its not bad...
> I know I can get some black trim pieces from GTI, like handles and overhead console.
> 
> Whats the name of the fabric? Color code etc.
> ...


Out of town right now. Will check the invoice when I get home. It was professionally done. They did the headliner and pillars. I actually like the contrast. I can say that the material is near exact match in regards to feel of the original fabric. It has been on the car for over a year now.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

APR K04 Turbo installed
APR valve springs and retainers installed
ARP Head Studs
ARP camshaft cover bolts
Replaced timing chain (just for peace of mind)
Replaced camshaft brace (also for peace of mind)
Had cylinder head and camshaft cover hot tanked and jet blasted to remove all debris/carbon deposits

Big job. I originally thought that I could replace the valve springs and retainers with the cylinder head still installed...not the case. That led to the majority of the other replaced items. The turbo replacement was also a bi-products and one of those, "what the hell, the old one is already off" moments. (Thanks to Nate at ECS for working with me on the parts)

Now I have to take it to the local APR dealer to get the ECM and DSG reprogrammed for the new turbo.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Installed LED fog lights from deautoled. Very satisfied with the product. Complete plug and play.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

BMOREGLI said:


> Installed LED fog lights from deautoled. Very satisfied with the product. Complete plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look nice but there is one huge problem. What will you do when it gets foggy?


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

R1der said:


> Look nice but there is one huge problem. What will you do when it gets foggy?


The same thing I do now. Keep driving...lol. or stay off the road. Not much fog in MD for me to worry about.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Cleaned/Rotated the wheels and took the foam out of the front fenders to prevent rust at the top of the wheel wells.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

BMOREGLI said:


> The same thing I do now. Keep driving...lol. or stay off the road. Not much fog in MD for me to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well with led light and fog lights you will pull over, no doubt


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

R1der said:


> Well with led light and fog lights you will pull over, no doubt


The pictures aren't the best. The headlights are the standard bulbs (non HID), and definitely not LED, however future plans for HID for headlights with new projector housing this spring. The best pictures ate what deautoled has on youtube.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi cc (Jan 19, 2019)

AndreiMTM said:


> steaks said:
> 
> 
> > Just installed a set of 18" Interlagos to replace the rashed 17s, along with Firehawk Indy 500s (I see you stevekerly!)
> ...


Do you have any more pics of those wheels on the cc? I was looking at those on Ebay. Where did you find them? What size tires? Looks very good! Any quality issues?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chi cc said:


> Do you have any more pics of those wheels on the cc? I was looking at those on Ebay. Where did you find them? What size tires? Looks very good! Any quality issues?


He got the wheels from here:
http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=739

And he's got more pics in this thread (scroll thru it):
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-of-your-car-right-now-no-words-just-pictures!


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my ECM and DSG updated today for the APR K04 install. As expected, there is a major improvement in power with the K04. I was having problems with traction before the K04 install and it's even worse now. I just placed the order for the Wavetrac LSD so that'll help some.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally did the carbon cleaning at 106k miles. No more misfires and mileage is back to normal. She runs a lot smoother, too.

There are some good DIYs out there. The only thing I would add to them is to be sure to disconnect the battery to reset the ECU and then perform a throttle body alignment, which requires Vagcom or Obdeleven.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Finally did the carbon cleaning at 106k miles. No more misfires and mileage is back to normal. She runs a lot smoother, too.
> 
> There are some good DIYs out there. The only thing I would add to them is to be sure to disconnect the battery to reset the ECU and then perform a throttle body alignment, which requires Vagcom or Obdeleven.


Nice one!!! A small observation if I may, your engine and the whole bay need a good clean.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

R1der said:


> Nice one!!! A small observation if I may, your engine and the whole bay need a good clean.


Agreed.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

BMOREGLI said:


> Installed LED fog lights from deautoled. Very satisfied with the product. Complete plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice addition, I have yellow HID (3000K non-projected) fogs on my Sentra w/ 6000K retrofit up top and it looks soooo clean on the contrast. Can't wait to see when you get around to doing your retro. I also purchased the Morimoto XB LED fogs for my Sentra w/ yellow lamin-x and comes with 3000K style inside... just wanted more yellow! Deep tones.



R1der said:


> Look nice but there is one huge problem. What will you do when it gets foggy?


When/if he encounters fog he has nothing to worry about, the color yellow cuts through fog easy. Typical Halogen range around 3200K ~ 4000K and cut through fog better than higher kelvin. Light of shorter wavelength (violet/indigo/blue end of the spectrum) scatters more so does not penetrate as well as longer wavelengths (yellow/orange/red end of the spectrum).


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Decided to clean up the bay to monitor the leak. 





































Figured I wash it too, lol.


----------



## dub_fan (Apr 25, 2018)

}{yBr1D said:


> Decided to clean up the bay to monitor the leak.


Care to describe the process you chose to use in cleaning the engine bay?


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Finally did the carbon cleaning at 106k miles. No more misfires and mileage is back to normal. She runs a lot smoother, too.
> 
> There are some good DIYs out there. The only thing I would add to them is to be sure to disconnect the battery to reset the ECU and then perform a throttle body alignment, which requires Vagcom or Obdeleven.


How much would this cost at a shop? Is there a way to look and see how much carbon is built up before doing it ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

dub_fan said:


> Care to describe the process you chose to use in cleaning the engine bay?


I used water/degreaser, handled microfiber brushes alongside soft bristle brushes. I really took advantage that all electrical components in the bay were covered, BUT took precautions to make sure water or other chemicals were not seeping in. Hose use don't do direct jets or heavy spraying, just enough to remove the scrubbed grease off. Continue adding degreaser and brushing as needed for the amount of dirt/grease you're trying to remove. I also used a microfiber drying towel (any will do) dabbed all the detail areas down and just wiped everything dry. Then turned on the engine to help in the drying process of other harder to reach areas. Lastly, when using any plastic/rubber shine chemicals make sure there is nothing flammable. There is not much too it, really... just time consuming depending on how picky you are


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Finally did the carbon cleaning at 106k miles. No more misfires and mileage is back to normal. She runs a lot smoother, too.
> 
> There are some good DIYs out there. The only thing I would add to them is to be sure to disconnect the battery to reset the ECU and then perform a throttle body alignment, which requires Vagcom or Obdeleven.


I need to do this too... My wife's CC has nearly 70K (2013) and it's never been carbon cleaned. 



CC _Papii said:


> How much would this cost at a shop? Is there a way to look and see how much carbon is built up before doing it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm sure the main way to see the level of build up would be taking the intake manifold off like the picture above. From what I've heard it's a bitch and a half to remove that piece... and pretty costly at a mechanic to just remove the parts.


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

Full write up coming soon on my OEM+ build but figured I would do a quick update. 
Just got the Euro R Line Scirocco steering wheel with white stitching, new oem CC floor mats, OEM aluminum peddles and best of all the RCD330 Plus with Apple car play! The vendor for the steering wheel matched the buttons to my original wheel so full functionality for the buttons and paddles. With the radio the MMI display in the center of the gauges no longer shows audio info, no more compass, and phone calls don’t show. Minor loss for Siri, talk to text, and google maps w/google earth. All in all this 99k mile CC feels brand new inside! Who needs a 45k arteon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

*sweet!*

I dig the new steering wheel and metal pedals. Noticed your check engine light, everything good?


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

SeleckyCC said:


> I dig the new steering wheel and metal pedals. Noticed your check engine light, everything good?


Thanks for the concern but the car was off. It better be running well, it just had coil packs, carbon clean, pcv, coolent change, dsg service, k&n drop in filter and APR Stage 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

I was looking into the APR stage 1. How's it feel and where can I find it?


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

SeleckyCC said:


> Sweet!


The peddles were only $80 shipped and all new set of mats was $105. Very easy and cheap way to make the car feel newer. Also the head unit was only $180


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

SeleckyCC said:


> I was looking into the APR stage 1. How's it feel and where can I find it?


Depends where you live. I took mine to USP down here in FL. Great shop. It does need to be an apr dealer though. The tune really brings the car to life. I have 245 pilot super sport tires and 1st and 2nd just spins if you don’t watch the loud peddle. Gas mileage is about the same. All in all best mod available. Looked at doing a stage 2 but the cost of a dp, intake, and being in FL prob an intercooler wasn’t worth the extra power. Stage 1 w/93 is more than enough for a quick daily. If you want more I’d say just go stage 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

}{yBr1D said:


> I need to do this too... My wife's CC has nearly 70K (2013) and it's never been carbon cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the main way to see the level of build up would be taking the intake manifold off like the picture above. From what I've heard it's a bitch and a half to remove that piece... and pretty costly at a mechanic to just remove the parts.


You have to pull the intake manifold to assess the amount of carbon fouling. However, if you get misfires and rough idle when the engine is cold and your mileage has dropped overall, you are probably due for a cleaning. I think my local shop (not the stealership) charges $600 for a cleaning. I spent about $100 on parts and supplies and did it myself over a weekend. I'm back to 31-ish mpg on the highway and a much smoother running engine. And no misfires or thrown codes.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

*2010 VW CC 2.0T - what should i do next?*

2010 VW CC - 2.0T
My engine took a dive. It has since been rebuilt and is running like a dream. I am at 140k miles and curious what I can/should do next.

Here's where Im at now:

Rebuilt engine (broken head gasket replaced, resurfaced head - running like a dream now)
replaced brakes and rotors with Powerstop Z23
new sound system 
new healights - stuck with halogen Phillips X-treme 
new air intake - K&N
new wheels/tires - 20"

Thoughts:

Should i focus on the cosmetic upgrades? (new passenger fender, new hood and new paint job ~2-3k?)
How about a performance upgrade? ( I see the unitronic stage 1 DSG/ECU tune and have heard great things. would it be smart to do on a car with 140k miles and newly rebuilt engine?)
Shocks/coils? (201 VW CC - what should i get?)
With 140k miles.. is any of this worth it or should i count my blessings?

If i missed any upgrades/fixes. Im all ears.

Appreciate any feedback on this. Just trying to wrap my head around how to spend, if it all. 

PS - How do I upload pics?


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

I saw the stage 1 ECU/DSG tuning and think that might be the best fit. Just posted about where Im at vs what i want to do. Halp!


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

I installed the Eibach pro kit which was replaced on my vehicle around 150K miles. I currently have 180k miles on the car. I am curious as to how much the engine rebuilt cost? I had the rear main seal replaced around 25K miles ago. As for the car... simple upgrades all depends on your taste. 

1. All black interior (changed from grey) update. Had a local shop replace my headliner to black as well as the pillars. I posted some pics in this thread.. a few pages back. 

2. Installed DEAUTOLED's LED Foglight kit. I absolutely love them. 

3. Pending upgrade to DEAUTOLED's HID Kit. (next couple of weeks).

4. Debating on purchasing LED Switchback turn signals.. you can find them on Amazon or ebay. 

The worth of your car depends on how long you plan on keeping it. I hope to get another 100K miles on mine. And she is my daily. Recently returned from a weekend trip to NYC, average speed of 85 MPH... and opened up a few times hitting 117~ engine is great, no issues. Would like to see your 20" setup.


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

*thanks for the feedback*

I plan on driving this beauty until she fully quits on me and I'd love to upload some photos but am not sure how. any suggestions is appreciated.

The LED probably looks sweeeeet. I thought about it but to my knowledge, you have to purchase the headlight conversion kit @ $500 each.. yikes. 

I want to redo my headliner as well. What was the cost for that?


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

Fro the engine rebuild I can upload a full cost receipt for you with an image. Once i figure it out lol

Head gasket replace, resurfaced the head.. all top end parts and 2 new timing chain adjuster + a new timing chain.

All in all = $3,400 

half parts, half labor


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Went to see if the engine would turnover. It did, so after the engine heated up I went for a relaxed drive on all these empty Chicago streets

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

SeleckyCC said:


> I plan on driving this beauty until she fully quits on me and I'd love to upload some photos but am not sure how. any suggestions is appreciated.
> 
> The LED probably looks sweeeeet. I thought about it but to my knowledge, you have to purchase the headlight conversion kit @ $500 each.. yikes.
> 
> I want to redo my headliner as well. What was the cost for that?


The headliner and pillars ran about $700. Was completed in one day. The headliner itself only cost $400. Since I went with the all black versus repairing the drooping headliner, it bumped up the cost, made the interior of the car from outside appear even darker (35% tint on windows) but I love the contrast between the silver/grey material in the car and the black headliner (yes my seats are black).

There is a thread on here about LED Headlight bulb conversion kit for less than $200 by DEAUTOLED. I purchased the HID kit because my new headlights are projector housing.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> Went to see if the engine would turnover. It did, so after the engine heated up I went for a relaxed drive on all these empty Chicago streets
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


you should have taken a few photos.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

BMOREGLI said:


> you should have taken a few photos.


It was too dirty (which usually doesn't stop me) but it was cold as hell down by the lake lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Recieved my Ross-Tech tool and license. Did an inital scan of the vehicle... looking to make some tweeks. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Took it in for service yesterday 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Installed projector light assembly and HID lights.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Installed my US Mill Works' license plate holder with quick release









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

x13atma17x said:


> Installed my US Mill Works' license plate holder with quick release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in LA half the year and although my car is garaged I've been cruising the canyons and all over PCH without a front plate. I thought they'd be really strict or pull me over but I guess the CC just doesn't catch their attention. I have catback exhaust and I'm slammed but they must not see me lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

SeleckyCC said:


> I had the 19's before - which have been discontinued. After hitting a pothole that destroyed my rim and tire, I was forced to purchase a complete new set. Very happy with the look, stance and how 20"s fill the wheel well.
> 
> Love to hear your feedback!
> 
> ...


They look good on your black CC but my opinion is that it needs more low. Just rip the inside of the fenders out lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I live in LA half the year and although my car is garaged I've been cruising the canyons and all over PCH without a front plate. I thought they'd be really strict or pull me over but I guess the CC just doesn't catch their attention. I have catback exhaust and I'm slammed but they must not see me lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I got cited twice on my e46 in Torrance and in Inglewood and was a pain to go to the court and pay them fees...so I decided to put my front license plate on the CC this time

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

*20"s on my 2010 CC*

Love the new wheels! Whats your thoughts?

I also replaced the brakes and rotors with the powerstop Z23's. ~$300 for the front/back set. Smooth ride, and braking is a huge improvement. For anyone looking to do the same, you'll need an OBDII reader with the EPB release setting. I am attaching the system I bought on amazon and the how-to youtube video ($50 - huuuuge save compared to the pricey versions and this does everything - system diagnostics, read/delete codes, EPB)

Installed the K&N Air Intake and will upload a pic later after I clean the engine bay. Plus, I'm really considering the Unitronic Stage 1 ECU + DSG and would love to hear feedback on it. 

Thanks!

- Pablo




Verde Quantum 20"s - Black Satin
https://www.discountedwheelwarehous...5+Quantum+Satin+Black+with+Dark+Tint&pid=2446

ANCEL VD500 OBDII Diagnostic Scanner
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BS7PDC2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

How To? - Rear Brake pad replacement
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dATu31iObVw&t=373s


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

x13atma17x said:


> I got cited twice on my e46 in Torrance and in Inglewood and was a pain to go to the court and pay them fees...so I decided to put my front license plate on the CC this time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah in Chicago they ticket a lot, even when the car is parked. If I was stopped a lot in CA I would prolly do the same. Thank God for tow hook plate holders lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah in Chicago they ticket a lot, even when the car is parked. If I was stopped a lot in CA I would prolly do the same. Thank God for tow hook plate holders lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's really "hit or miss" but it's so inconvenient when you have to take the car in to show u got them front plates on and pay them fees. So I won't take any chances anymore, besides these tow hook plates looks nice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

SeleckyCC said:


> Love the new wheels! Whats your thoughts?
> 
> I also replaced the brakes and rotors with the powerstop Z23's. ~$300 for the front/back set. Smooth ride, and braking is a huge improvement. For anyone looking to do the same, you'll need an OBDII reader with the EPB release setting. I am attaching the system I bought on amazon and the how-to youtube video ($50 - huuuuge save compared to the pricey versions and this does everything - system diagnostics, read/delete codes, EPB)
> 
> ...



I think a subtle drop will really set the car off. big rims + no drop = 4x4 to me. My wife's is on 19's 255/35 and it's lowered on H&R springs.... clean subtle drop.


----------



## SeleckyCC (Jan 17, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback and you're right. It looks clean.

did you replace the shocks at the same time? after 145k miles, feels like i could use some new cushion


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

SeleckyCC said:


> Appreciate the feedback and you're right. It looks clean.
> 
> did you replace the shocks at the same time? after 145k miles, feels like i could use some new cushion


The car is currently closing in to 70K (2013), the springs were installed sometime before 22K the shocks haven't been changed yet.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Saw this while getting an oil change and inspection. Not yet released for the public...apparently still testing.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Enam1968 (Oct 31, 2018)

*Volkswagen CC 2010 2.0*

Hi can any one help me with the CC 2010 horn issue please, How to change the Horn!!


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

LED strip installed.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

BMOREGLI said:


> Saw this while getting an oil change and inspection. Not yet released for the public...apparently still testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want one!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BMOREGLI said:


>


I'm not a huge fan of that front grille setup, & those orange side markers stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not a huge fan of that front grille setup, & those orange side markers stick out like a sore thumb


The side markers can be tinted or blacked out...the grill is great and bold. Not sure about the grill blacked out since the headlight lines flow into the upper portion of the grill. I was not a huge fan of the brown and black two tone leather seats (not shown)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not a huge fan of that front grille setup, & those orange side markers stick out like a sore thumb


I do like how it has the insert for the euro plate though. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Finally enabled the LED strip. Car needs a wash.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

BMOREGLI said:


> Finally enabled the LED strip. Car needs a wash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, how bright are those LED's? Are you running HID's in those projectors? If so, how's the projected cutoff? Do you have glaring issues (If HID's)? I'm thinking of buying a set for my sister-in-law's CC for her bday or mother's day.


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

BMOREGLI said:


> Finally enabled the LED strip. Car needs a wash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get those headlights? I need that

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

chuka101 said:


> How did you get those headlights? I need that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Seach e-bay for e-code projector lights VW CC S5 LED

Fits model year 09-12 for non Bi-XENON

There is a thread that talks about them as well. Its not a quick plug and play. You will need to do some VAG Coding and recommend having a Euro light Switch (also can be found on ebay). The biggest headache is not replacing the headlights but connecting resistors to keep the LEDS on (or they will flicker or not come on at all). 

My impression is the same with most... its for looks.. it does not light up the road like modern LED strips. However for $300 lamps.. I like them. Oh and you will have to get HID bulbs for your low beams.. otherwise you won't see much with Halogens in that projector housing.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

}{yBr1D said:


> Nice, how bright are those LED's? Are you running HID's in those projectors? If so, how's the projected cutoff? Do you have glaring issues (If HID's)? I'm thinking of buying a set for my sister-in-law's CC for her bday or mother's day.


I am running the DEAUTOLED HID kit for low beam projector housing. The clips to secure the bulb not as good as OEM, had to play with it a little with assembly away from vehicle to get them to sit right. The cutoff is not horrible, you can adjust them like OEM to your taste. The LED is good for show..not lighting up the road with them. My LED fogs from DEAUTOLED match closer in color temp to LED strip then the HID bulbs. With low beam on..you cant tell that the strip is on. If you get these ...highly recommend upgrading to HIDs since these are projector housing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vw14cc (Sep 9, 2018)

Did a delete of muffles and added two dual tips. Also installed IE Intake.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

BMOREGLI said:


> Seach e-bay for e-code projector lights VW CC S5 LED
> 
> Fits model year 09-12 for non Bi-XENON
> 
> ...





BMOREGLI said:


> I am running the DEAUTOLED HID kit for low beam projector housing. The clips to secure the bulb not as good as OEM, had to play with it a little with assembly away from vehicle to get them to sit right. The cutoff is not horrible, you can adjust them like OEM to your taste. The LED is good for show..not lighting up the road with them. My LED fogs from DEAUTOLED match closer in color temp to LED strip then the HID bulbs. With low beam on..you cant tell that the strip is on. If you get these ...highly recommend upgrading to HIDs since these are projector housing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



So, the projectors require halogen bulbs so there will be glaring if HID's (kits) would be installed. I've seen these before locally and on ebay/amazon. Really though, DRL strips of any kind were never designed to light up the road, they emit an intense enough glow to be seen during the day and usually dim at night when you low beams are on (OEM). I retrofitted projectors and DRL Panamera switchback shrouds on my Sentra and did all the work myself (including electrical) but since they will be my wife's sister's car I'm not going to dismantle her car to go through headache... lol. If it were my own maybe so. Are those LED strips just DRL's or also have a switchback (indicator) module? They should flicker at all unless you're flippin' on the turning signal and you get hyper flashing. The strip consumes low levels of power and the stock DRL on the 2009~2012 CC's have a regular halogen (probably 35w) which draws more power. 

I had to put a resistor for my DRL's in my sentra because I use them as DRL and blinkers.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Hybrid- The OEM halogen housing has parking lights and these dont. The strip takes its place. They require resistors to stay on. I use 50W 100Ohm resistors. You can get away with 25W 25Ohm but they will be extremely hot. If you get them for your sister, she will need to upgrade to HID as the projector housing reduces visibility of the standard halogen bulbs. Unless you wire them separately they do not operate as DRLs. There is a thread that goes into great detail on what others have done. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomacono (Nov 14, 2016)

vw14cc said:


> Did a delete of muffles and added two dual tips. Also installed IE Intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking the IE intake? I have the APR carbonio but could barely hear it. Been thinking of getting the IE or UNi but not 100% sure.


----------



## vw14cc (Sep 9, 2018)

Its pretty loud to be honest lol. Makes the turbo sound loud as heck. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Replaced the 12v sockets with USB port in rear and HDMI/USB from Pioneer radio to front socket.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen.TSI (Mar 15, 2018)

Decided the 3M vinyl was overplayed. So I took it a step furthercouple more small details coming to tie the interior together.. pics coming soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Tomacono said:


> How are you liking the IE intake? I have the APR carbonio but could barely hear it. Been thinking of getting the IE or UNi but not 100% sure.


I have the IE and it's amazing. Sounds awesome, looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Stephen.TSI said:


> Decided the 3M vinyl was overplayed. So I took it a step furthercouple more small details coming to tie the interior together.. pics coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## basichromatic1 (May 26, 2015)

can someone provide me with the part number for the scirocco rline wheel without cruise. 

can't seem to find it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

basichromatic1 said:


> can someone provide me with the part number for the scirocco rline wheel without cruise.
> 
> can't seem to find it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Be back to you in a few. Asked my parts guy to dig it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Knight (Mar 13, 2019)

Bought it! 1st post!
2014 @26K miles









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Vegas_Knight said:


> Bought it! 1st post!
> 2014 @26K miles


Those are some low miles! Looks great.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Vegas_Knight said:


> Bought it! 1st post!
> 2014 @26K miles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Nice. What are your plans for it?


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

Got my front lip/splitter. Need to get painted and installed.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Knight (Mar 13, 2019)

BMOREGLI said:


> Nice. What are your plans for it?


Late to the game but I benefit from all the trial and error here on the site, kinda bummed that there isnt a lot of traffic but hey, . I'll be going the usual route of rims and suspension and slowly getting the motor up there, but nothing crazy. Im the slow and steady, boring guy. 

Its tough jumping in to research though, all the suspension and wheel offset options. Who has what, who has done what... this person bashes this product, next post sticks up for it... geeeeez, My eyes hurt after going through 150+ pages of a particular topic. 

I need to find a vegas shop, I'm done wrenching on cars. lol.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Knight (Mar 13, 2019)

RocknRolla said:


> Those are some low miles! Looks great.


Yup, wanted a 14+, as low miles as possible while still letting someone else take care of most of the depreciation. Happy to have it, love it so far. Had two previous A4's and this blows them out of the water. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Vegas_Knight said:


> Late to the game but I benefit from all the trial and error here on the site, kinda bummed that there isnt a lot of traffic but hey, . I'll be going the usual route of rims and suspension and slowly getting the motor up there, but nothing crazy. Im the slow and steady, boring guy.
> 
> Its tough jumping in to research though, all the suspension and wheel offset options. Who has what, who has done what... this person bashes this product, next post sticks up for it... geeeeez, My eyes hurt after going through 150+ pages of a particular topic.
> 
> ...


Cool... look forward to seeing how it turns out for you. I'm looking at 2014+ CC, I love the R-Line Grill and fogs... but I have not seen any R-Lines that come with push start.


----------



## theillestCC (Aug 10, 2017)

Vegas_Knight said:


> Late to the game but I benefit from all the trial and error here on the site, kinda bummed that there isnt a lot of traffic but hey, . I'll be going the usual route of rims and suspension and slowly getting the motor up there, but nothing crazy. Im the slow and steady, boring guy.
> 
> Its tough jumping in to research though, all the suspension and wheel offset options. Who has what, who has done what... this person bashes this product, next post sticks up for it... geeeeez, My eyes hurt after going through 150+ pages of a particular topic.
> 
> ...


Congrats man on the CC! Live here in Vegas as well. I do everything on my CC, but I've heard good things about EuroTek Tuning here in Vegas. From regular service to performance related services. Congrats again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> Cool... look forward to seeing how it turns out for you. I'm looking at 2014+ CC, I love the R-Line Grill and fogs... but I have not seen any R-Lines that come with push start.


I think you’ll have to look at the 2016-2017 models if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Vegas_Knight (Mar 13, 2019)

theillestCC said:


> Congrats man on the CC! Live here in Vegas as well. I do everything on my CC, but I've heard good things about EuroTek Tuning here in Vegas. From regular service to performance related services. Congrats again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! From what I've seen I have until 40k, so 10k miles until my DSG service. I'll be calling them. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> I think you’ll have to look at the 2016-2017 models if I’m not mistaken.


[SUB][/SUB]

I believe you are correct... I'm looking now. Question is whether I want all the comfort features that come in the executive... decision..decisions..decisions..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BMOREGLI said:


> Question is whether I want all the comfort features that come in the executive... decision..decisions..decisions..


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Yea it's a no question situation. I have a base base sport and I'm retrofitting everything possible. 

That being said, I have a cooled seat installed with memory. I know the memory probably needs a comfort module to function but the cooling I don't understand why it won't work. It literally only should need power and ground to function appropriately and it doesn't work at all. Hearing function works flawlessly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Yea it's a no question situation. I have a base base sport and I'm retrofitting everything possible.
> 
> That being said, I have a cooled seat installed with memory. I know the memory probably needs a comfort module to function but the cooling I don't understand why it won't work. It literally only should need power and ground to function appropriately and it doesn't work at all. Hearing function works flawlessly
> 
> ...



I was searching last night and what I came up with is the 2017 CC R-line Executive. It has all the comfort features with the bad-a$$ R-Line Body kit. The problem is there are very... very few just nationwide.... I hope their will be more available this summer. I'm digging the either all Black interior or the Brown/Black combo with black trim. Not the sand/black... I dont mind the seats being sand/black, i have no desire for a sand interior.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

BMOREGLI said:


> I was searching last night and what I came up with is the 2017 CC R-line Executive. It has all the comfort features with the bad-a$$ R-Line Body kit. The problem is there are very... very few just nationwide.... I hope their will be more available this summer. I'm digging the either all Black interior or the Brown/Black combo with black trim. Not the sand/black... I dont mind the seats being sand/black, i have no desire for a sand interior.


Unfortunately I can't stand the 2 tone interior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> I was searching last night and what I came up with is the 2017 CC R-line Executive. It has all the comfort features with the bad-a$$ R-Line Body kit. The problem is there are very... very few just nationwide.... I hope their will be more available this summer. I'm digging the either all Black interior or the Brown/Black combo with black trim. Not the sand/black... I dont mind the seats being sand/black, i have no desire for a sand interior.


I was searching the same thing this morning. Thinking about trading my S3 in for another CC. If I do, it needs to be the Executive.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

RocknRolla said:


> I was searching the same thing this morning. Thinking about trading my S3 in for another CC. If I do, it needs to be the Executive.


I think they're a good value right now. Especially at the precipice of the arteon release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> I was searching the same thing this morning. Thinking about trading my S3 in for another CC. If I do, it needs to be the Executive.


You have more power in the S3, is the change for roomier interior?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> I think they're a good value right now. Especially at the precipice of the arteon release
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the CC has always been a good used car value for potential buyers. 



BMOREGLI said:


> You have more power in the S3, is the change for roomier interior?


Pretty much. That, and to lessen my monthly payment. I love my S3, but I also loved my CC. I had a 2013 Sport Plus model with the full R-line kit I had added, so if I do end up in another CC I want an upgrade in trim and features.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> ..... so if I do end up in another CC I want an upgrade in trim and features.



Makes sense. Definitely keep an eye out for a 2017 CC R-Line Executive, or 2016 Executive 4 Motion... although you may not have the R-Line appearance package. Right now I am definitely leaning towards the 2017 CC R-Line Executive... although I have glanced at the 2016 GLI SEL Trim. The CC is so much sexier... I just need to find the right combo.  Good luck with your search. :beer:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> Makes sense. Definitely keep an eye out for a 2017 CC R-Line Executive, or 2016 Executive 4 Motion... although you may not have the R-Line appearance package. Right now I am definitely leaning towards the 2017 CC R-Line Executive... although I have glanced at the 2016 GLI SEL Trim. The CC is so much sexier... I just need to find the right combo.  Good luck with your search. :beer:


Yeah, I think it has to be R-line for me after all the work I had to go through just to add that to my previous car. :laugh: All the added features in the Executive package are calling my name, so I guess my only option is the 2017’s at this point.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Vegas_Knight said:


> Late to the game but I benefit from all the trial and error here on the site, kinda bummed that there isnt a lot of traffic but hey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


If youre looking for more traffic as well, join the ‘volkswagen cc owners club’ group on facebook; just answer the two questions and ill accept you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> Yeah, I think it has to be R-line for me after all the work I had to go through just to add that to my previous car. :laugh: All the added features in the Executive package are calling my name, so I guess my only option is the 2017’s at this point.


 This is calling me... unfortunately I'm not into long distance relationships right now. 

https://www.vyletelvw.com/VehicleDe...2.0T_Executive-Sterling_Heights-MI/3349957373


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

BMOREGLI said:


> This is calling me... unfortunately I'm not into long distance relationships right now.
> 
> https://www.vyletelvw.com/VehicleDe...2.0T_Executive-Sterling_Heights-MI/3349957373


I love those wheels. They remind me of the ones on the 2015 S4 I used to have. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> This is calling me... unfortunately I'm not into long distance relationships right now.
> 
> https://www.vyletelvw.com/VehicleDe...2.0T_Executive-Sterling_Heights-MI/3349957373


Lol I actually looked at a vehicle shipping company two days ago to see how much it would be to ship a car if I find the perfect one on the east coast. :laugh: Honestly, I don’t want a white one, but that seems to be the majority of the ones available. I’m hoping more will become available this year as leases end.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Unfortunately I can't stand the 2 tone interior
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They do come in all black interior as well. Those are more common than the two tone currently.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> Lol I actually looked at a vehicle shipping company two days ago to see how much it would be to ship a car if I find the perfect one on the east coast. :laugh: Honestly, I don’t want a white one, but that seems to be the majority of the ones available. I’m hoping more will become available this year as leases end.



I'm just not sure how comfortable I am buying a used car I have not touched in person 

Like you.. I'm hoping more become available as leases are up or those who have them trade in for the Arteon.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^That dealer isn't _too_ far from me

The price is a little up there though, although it is low mileage AND certified


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

BMOREGLI said:


> They do come in all black interior as well. Those are more common than the two tone currently.


Yea that's what I have in my gen1. Swapped to the leather executive driver's seat though...so much more comfortable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> I'm just not sure how comfortable I am buying a used car I have not touched in person
> 
> Like you.. I'm hoping more become available as leases are up or those who have them trade in for the Arteon.


Yeah, I'm not too keen on the idea either. I just want the memory seats, black headliner, push-to-start, and updated CarPlay head unit. Is that too much to ask? :laugh:


----------



## Stephen.TSI (Mar 15, 2018)

summer wheels went on today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

Speaking of a 17 Rline Executive.... 

Here is mine. i really liked the darker night blue metallic but the 16 and 17 only came in this harbor blue... glad i pulled the trigger on it, it looks great in person. mine has the "Carbon" package that adds the carbon leather inserts, and carbon in the dash as well as all the blacked out trim on the outside. 

I also was needing the later ones with the push button with keyless entry. i ended up driving 5 hours to OKC to pick this one up and the dealer kind of sucked and is ignoring my requests now but i love the car so that helps with the sour dealer taste..


----------



## vw14cc (Sep 9, 2018)

Stephen.TSI said:


> summer wheels went on today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So so sick bro. What bag systen u have on it ? Love it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen.TSI (Mar 15, 2018)

vw14cc said:


> So so sick bro. What bag systen u have on it ? Love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks man! It’s on slam series bags the whole way around with 3P management. Next obstacle will be cutting the rear brackets so the rear of the car sits as low as the front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw14cc (Sep 9, 2018)

Stephen.TSI said:


> Thanks man! It’s on slam series bags the whole way around with 3P management. Next obstacle will be cutting the rear brackets so the rear of the car sits as low as the front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats sick man.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Gave her a quick bath today using my new pressure washer.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Stephen.TSI said:


> summer wheels went on today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one sweet ride...classy pre facelift..aka OG ride 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Jarch said:


> Speaking of a 17 Rline Executive....
> 
> Here is mine. i really liked the darker night blue metallic but the 16 and 17 only came in this harbor blue... glad i pulled the trigger on it, it looks great in person. mine has the "Carbon" package that adds the carbon leather inserts, and carbon in the dash as well as all the blacked out trim on the outside.
> 
> I also was needing the later ones with the push button with keyless entry. i ended up driving 5 hours to OKC to pick this one up and the dealer kind of sucked and is ignoring my requests now but i love the car so that helps with the sour dealer taste..


That's a beautiful color and interior combo. For sale ?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

BMOREGLI said:


> That's a beautiful color and interior combo. For sale ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thanks Man.


Not for sale yet, I've only had it two months.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Quick wash on wife's Q3 and contemplating replacing my clear turn signals with smoked yellow ones.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

DIY tint on turn signals. I like it. The Chinese clears were cheap. Bulb melted the housing and there was water inside..not to mention something rattling in there.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Dang, I think the clears look better with the silver.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stephen.TSI said:


> Thanks man! It’s on slam series bags the whole way around with 3P management. Next obstacle will be cutting the rear brackets so the rear of the car sits as low as the front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i still neef to cut my rear brackets and remove the circle plate lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> DIY tint on turn signals. I like it. The Chinese clears were cheap. Bulb melted the housing and there was water inside..not to mention something rattling in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did...but they were garbage in quality. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> Dang, I think the clears look better with the silver.


A photo in a full view. They match the black headlight housing. I would have tinted the clear ones if they weren't damaged.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BMOREGLI said:


> This is calling me... unfortunately I'm not into long distance relationships right now.


Here ya go...it's the same car except closer to you & a lower price!
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9299035-2017-vw-cc-r-line-4-sale


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here ya go...it's the same car except closer to you & a lower price!
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9299035-2017-vw-cc-r-line-4-sale


Thanks for sharing... that is nice.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Installed nakimoto rotors and pads.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> Installed nakimoto rotors and pads.


You need to paint those calipers! I just painted them on my Ranger with this and they look so much better. 

POR-15 42606 Black Caliper Paint - 8 fl. oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XKTTX4M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_zbeNCbMZZP0GE


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> You need to paint those calipers! I just painted them on my Ranger with this and they look so much better.
> 
> POR-15 42606 Black Caliper Paint - 8 fl. oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XKTTX4M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_zbeNCbMZZP0GE


I agree...its on the to do list. Did you take your system apart to get real detailed or just taped things off? Also have you ever used the spray can method? Which do you prefer?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> I agree...its on the to do list. Did you take your system apart to get real detailed or just taped things off? Also have you ever used the spray can method? Which do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I painted them a few days prior to changing my pads and rotors by taping things off and then touched up all the spots I missed or couldn’t reach when I was changing all the hardware. I’ve tried both methods and definitely prefer using a brush-on application. It was less messy and I felt like I got a more precise application.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> I painted them a few days prior to changing my pads and rotors by taping things off and then touched up all the spots I missed or couldn’t reach when I was changing all the hardware. I’ve tried both methods and definitely prefer using a brush-on application. It was less messy and I felt like I got a more precise application.


Looks real good. Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastertrojan (Mar 22, 2019)

Next try:
2012 Euro Audi S3 shift knob.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

90% done with wrap all thats left is sideskirts and rear bumper











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> 90% done with wrap all thats left is sideskirts and rear bumper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!! Nice... can't wait to see the whole car when you are done. opcorn:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jarch said:


> Speaking of a 17 Rline Executive....
> 
> Here is mine. i really liked the darker night blue metallic but the 16 and 17 only came in this harbor blue... glad i pulled the trigger on it, it looks great in person. mine has the "Carbon" package that adds the carbon leather inserts, and carbon in the dash as well as all the blacked out trim on the outside.
> 
> I also was needing the later ones with the push button with keyless entry. i ended up driving 5 hours to OKC to pick this one up and the dealer kind of sucked and is ignoring my requests now but i love the car so that helps with the sour dealer taste..


I've been meaning to ask you for more photos - interior pics?? How do the memory seat functions work? I've never had a car with them and I test drove an Allroad this weekend and I believe I had to hold the button to get into position, not just click it once. Does this work the same way?


----------



## Old_Crow_Whiskey (May 11, 2014)

Did the de auto led HID kit in the stock housings:










Removed badges on the rear and added a harlequin sticker to the VW emblem:










Also did intake valve carbon cleanout this past weekend. This is 75k miles of crud, and despite the manifold being replaced twice under warranty/recall, the previous owners or dealerships did not opt to clean the valves or seat new injector seals. So I did both. Once it was all apart it took about 3 hours just to do the valve cleaning portion of things:










Injector cleaning station using a motorcycle battery to actuate the injector. Fire risk is moderate to high so if anyone tries this at home take precautions and protections:


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> I've been meaning to ask you for more photos - interior pics?? How do the memory seat functions work? I've never had a car with them and I test drove an Allroad this weekend and I believe I had to hold the button to get into position, not just click it once. Does this work the same way?


In the 09 CC, I have memory seats and you have to hold down the button until its in position. In my wife's MY 18 Q3 (S Line package), its the same way. Only vehicle I have been in where you don't is if the car is equipped with driver memory seating that moves back when the car is turned off and goes back to the last setting when the vehicle is turned on.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Old_Crow_Whiskey said:


> Did the de auto led HID kit in the stock housings:


How is your patten at night? Why did you go with the HID kit versus the H7RC kit?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Chi cc said:


> Do you have any more pics of those wheels on the cc? I was looking at those on Ebay. Where did you find them? What size tires? Looks very good! Any quality issues?





snobrdrdan said:


> He got the wheels from here:
> http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=739
> 
> And he's got more pics in this thread (scroll thru it):
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-of-your-car-right-now-no-words-just-pictures!


Just as Snobrdrdan said. I got them from power wheels pro and loved them. Tire size was 235/35/19 but I was going to upgrade to 245.35.19. Unfortunately I sold the car before that and have regretted it ever since. No quality issues, great wheels and IMO looked great on the CC, would recommend.


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

RocknRolla said:


> I've been meaning to ask you for more photos - interior pics?? How do the memory seat functions work? I've never had a car with them and I test drove an Allroad this weekend and I believe I had to hold the button to get into position, not just click it once. Does this work the same way?


Ya the memory works the same way. a read somewhere that if the door is open it works with one push but havent tried it yet. im the only one really driving it so i dont adjust the seats much.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jarch said:


> Ya the memory works the same way. a read somewhere that if the door is open it works with one push but havent tried it yet. im the only one really driving it so i dont adjust the seats much.


Thanks for the info and the pictures. Is the rear view mirror frameless now? Homelink and auto-dimming?


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

no problem whoring it out! lol 

ya its frameless but just auto dimming not homelink... it was a roller coaster ride of emotions when i test drove it...because it looks stellar but i wanted the homelink mirror.... but ill just keep my door opener because i cant justify spending 300$ for a built in garage door opener...


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jarch said:


> no problem whoring it out! lol
> 
> ya its frameless but just auto dimming not homelink... it was a roller coaster ride of emotions when i test drove it...because it looks stellar but i wanted the homelink mirror.... but ill just keep my door opener because i cant justify spending 300$ for a built in garage door opener...


Lol yeah I totally get you. I keep debating back and forth between buying a 16/17 R-line or 17 R-line Executive. Those little details on the 17 Executive are really too good to pass up, and make it that much more of an upgrade over my old 13 CC. 

- Memory Seats
- Black Headliner
- Full Color Cluster

I think I am definitely going to go with the 17 Executive, I just wish there were more options to choose from, but I know leases will be ending soon and I'll have a bigger pool to choose from.


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

RocknRolla said:


> Lol yeah I totally get you. I keep debating back and forth between buying a 16/17 R-line or 17 R-line Executive. Those little details on the 17 Executive are really too good to pass up, and make it that much more of an upgrade over my old 13 CC.
> 
> - Memory Seats
> - Black Headliner
> ...


Ya when i was looking, i was looking at a 16 that had a standard headliner and mirror, but had the truffle leather... it was a hard choice but having the headliner already black with all the trim and pieces too was worth at least a few hundred... 

i test drove a 14 with the old stereo and no newer features, then a 15 executive with the kessy but this one is just that little bit ahead. the 17 executive also got me all the ACC and lane departure control stuff. so that was more of a plus..


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Did blue car painting & grill wrap work 


https://youtu.be/5SCY1iPkkXQ



















































































youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAwcmVm1FUDdvMCouAAlUUQ
instagram : https://instagram.com/bihagun_cc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, that blue looks awesome on the CC! :thumbup:


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> Lol yeah I totally get you. I keep debating back and forth between buying a 16/17 R-line or 17 R-line Executive. Those little details on the 17 Executive are really too good to pass up, and make it that much more of an upgrade over my old 13 CC.
> 
> - Memory Seats
> - Black Headliner
> ...


I'm so excited I check the web daily. That blue is sexy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMOREGLI said:


> I'm so excited I check the web daily. That blue is sexy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol I think you and I are probably the only ones in the country searching.


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Installed these OEM steel pedal caps 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> Lol I think you and I are probably the only ones in the country searching.


I've been looking as well haha. Ever since I sold my first CC I've missed it a lot. I figured to do the third one right and get an R-line exec and focus only on performance mods rather than OEM+ interior parts, since the exec will have everything I've wanted.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

I foresee a thread regarding the elusive MY 17 R-Line Executive in the near future . For those who have one already..let's see them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Noticed a rust bubble on the front fender of my 2012 CC....original fender and paint, no collision work.....this car is really beginning to disappoint me.....


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> Noticed a rust bubble on the front fender of my 2012 CC....original fender and paint, no collision work.....this car is really beginning to disappoint me.....


Take it to the dealer, rust warranty. Mines headed there soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

Mocked up a carbon lip spoiler on my 17 R-Line Exec. loved the rear look but really didnt like the way it sat on the top of the trunk like that so im returning it... i may just keep saving and get a CAI and weld my own exhaust up...


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Jarch said:


> Mocked up a carbon lip spoiler on my 17 R-Line Exec. loved the rear look but really didnt like the way it sat on the top of the trunk like that so im returning it... i may just keep saving and get a CAI and weld my own exhaust up...


From the rear looks food but the side view...I can see why you choose not to keep it on. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I've always told myself if I go with another CC, I'd do a quad exhaust. I love what this guy did.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

RocknRolla said:


> I've always told myself if I go with another CC, I'd do a quad exhaust. I love what this guy did.


Love the squares off tips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Love the squares off tips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Old_Crow_Whiskey (May 11, 2014)

BMOREGLI said:


> How is your patten at night? Why did you go with the HID kit versus the H7RC kit?


The night time pattern is excellent. It's on par with factory HID systems I've had on other cars (Mazda, Infiniti). The cutoff line is not laser clean like you would see on a projector but the performance exceeds expectations and is very good for the money. I did in fact use the DEautoLED H7RC kit and I found the build quality to be adequate. I got hung up on two things... 1) the stock bulb metal clip design is an absolute joke and the kit retains and complicates that horrible design 2) some of the harnesses in the kit are very tight so if you have to go back and disconnect something it's very difficult.

http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Old_Crow_Whiskey said:


> The night time pattern is excellent. It's on par with factory HID systems I've had on other cars (Mazda, Infiniti). The cutoff line is not laser clean like you would see on a projector but the performance exceeds expectations and is very good for the money. I did in fact use the DEautoLED H7RC kit and I found the build quality to be adequate. I got hung up on two things... 1) the stock bulb metal clip design is an absolute joke and the kit retains and complicates that horrible design 2) some of the harnesses in the kit are very tight so if you have to go back and disconnect something it's very difficult.
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


I have the DEautoled HID KIT in my projector housing. Love their product. Glad you are not having issues blinding anyone :laugh:


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Installed this PanaVise phone holder before going to work this morning 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester0078 (Jul 27, 2012)

Removed foam from inner fenders to prevent rust and got the summer wheels back on...bet it will snow tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Did by myself door ambient led light red:
1. decor trim
2. handle
3. door pocket


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

17matrix17 said:


> Did by myself door ambient led light red:
> 1. decor trim
> 2. handle
> 3. door pocket


Looks good, whatd you end up using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks.

I used 50cm led strip for the trim. It is glued to the door under the trim. I put some pads under the trim on assembly points to get more distance between door and trim. I also cut the down edge of the trim and covered the internal surface of the trim with alluminium tape to spread the lights and avoid led points reflection. It looks stock.

With the handle I drilled really small hole and used 3 leds strip but only the last one is on the hole. The same with the door pocket. 

All cables covered with the tape.

All is connected to the window switch button so when the switch illuminates then door led lights up also. It is controlled by the button near the steering wheel to reduce or increase the power of the lights.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

17matrix17 said:


> Did by myself door ambient led light red:
> 1. decor trim
> 2. handle
> 3. door pocket


Good job, i have done same few years ago. I have dimmed mine with resistors a bit


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Led ambient real effect - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjdSaaIsqdM


----------



## coltonharris7 (Apr 30, 2019)

*What color is that?*

I love that blue color! I know you repainted it, but do you know the color mix/combo? id like to look into getting my cc redone too.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Audio rebuild again - Audison Bit Ten, 2 poweramps, El comp 6, JL Audio 10W0v3, soundproofed doors and trunk


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

Installed the P3 gauge with analog boost sensor tonight. This thing is awesome. They did not have the gauge/vent pre-assembled in stock so I had to modify my vent. I was kind of a pain but their website has a great video about how to disassemble the vent and install the gauge.


----------



## Jarch (Jan 21, 2019)

Got a new radar detector for my birthday and hardwired it in to the mirror. Oddly, it turns off in reverse... its a Uniden DFR7










Also installed trunk LEDs from O'Reillys they were like 4 dollars from a birthday coupon 










Little bit at a time she is coming around.. still love driving it everyday even though the tires are getting louder..


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

5 months later and i missed the white











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> 5 months later and i missed the white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white is much better. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Jarch said:


> Got a new radar detector for my birthday and hardwired it in to the mirror. Oddly, it turns off in reverse... its a Uniden DFR7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It turns off in reverse because I assume the auto dim turns off in reverse as well. Try turning off your auto dim and see if it powers down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> It turns off in reverse because I assume the auto dim turns off in reverse as well. Try turning off your auto dim and see if it powers down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NVM different mirror now that I see it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Full foam and rinse followed by a two bucket hand wash....then full wax and interior detail 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Replaced my RNS315 to RNS510









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester0078 (Jul 27, 2012)

Stopped at the dealership to get some oil for an upcoming change and had to check out the Arteon...not bad, but I’ll take my CC over the price tag










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Lester0078 said:


> Stopped at the dealership to get some oil for an upcoming change and had to check out the Arteon...not bad, but I’ll take my CC over the price tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, maybe if they give an option of an SEL R-Line w/o the 4MOTION & in 6M it may be a bit cheaper I think...


----------



## Rsimpson (May 28, 2019)

Kicked the tires while I hoped in the car with my mom to get a ride to work, which has become the norm since buying this piece of junk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Lester0078 said:


> Stopped at the dealership to get some oil for an upcoming change and had to check out the Arteon...not bad, but I’ll take my CC over the price tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if it will do well here with that price tag. I'm sure it will though: my CC (3.6 executive) was around 41k brand new I believe. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## llehman1234 (Sep 1, 2018)

cabalero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did blue car painting & grill wrap work


Is that diffuser and exhaust ends stock? If not, where did you get them?

Thanks!


----------



## afowlerart (May 31, 2019)

Didn't do anything specific today, but Monday I got my tires replaced with Vredestein Quatrac 5's. They're pretty nice, and the ride is smooth so far. 

The old tires were the OG tires that were on the car (Continental ContiPro Contact's).


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Yesterday I decided to take a chance and repair and paint my OE rims.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Washed her. 10 years 185k miles, still my ride or die LOL.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

Finally finished the external look with rear bumper diffuser and little spoilers


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Got Da - Love these Classic - CC's*

I don't Think the Color Change was Wise , Diamond Silver from GM or Dodge is all most Perfect Match for Harder to Find OE Color on Mags & Rims 

Really Miss the CD - Player - that All - AUTO Manufactures Dropped @ same Time - Poop Heads @ Very Least Manufactures could do is Offer and Service to Burn CD , DVD's , as Good High Quality Software over to USB stick ..
Or I'm Not Buying that New Auto - which I recently Informed the Owner and His Top Notch - Motor Mouth - ( If It's so Easy I'll give You My 215 CD's and I'd like them all Transferred Over ) Then You hear all the Bitch in - Really
Sh$T Heads . . . I told them anyhow - No Rust Proofing , Nor as Much Chassis Protection Either - Thinner Sheet Metal etc. ( New Cars are Bust ) 
_*
Have some Items I placed Up for Sale : in CC Classifieds *_


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

Washed









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Made it more euro









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aym001 (Nov 15, 2010)

Had the chrome trim colored match and the window trim painted black. Also custom painted the front grill. Looks good to me.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

aym001 said:


> Had the chrome trim colored match and the window trim painted black. Also custom painted the front grill. Looks good to me.


Nice. How much does it cost to color match in your area?


Sent from rotary phone


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)

Passat cc custum fenders, painted nardo grey 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I sold it....I think I am done with VW branded cars.....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> I sold it....I think I am done with VW branded cars.....


What drove you away? Are you switching to other German brands or maybe Asian or American?

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> What drove you away? Are you switching to other German brands or maybe Asian or American?
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Reasons,
1) VW has so decontented. cheapened, and genericized all the models (other than maybe the Arteon), there is nothing special (that "German" feel and character) that makes me want a new one. On top of spotty Mexican assembly quality, you should just go buy a more reliable vehicle from another manufacturer.
2) My poor longterm experience with the EA888 Gen-1 2.0T really pisses me off. People should avoid this engine like the plague...including the "improved" Gen-3 versions of this engine. 
3) I have moved-on to paying a premium for Audis, since new VWs aren't even a bit "Audi-like" anymore.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> Reasons,
> 1) VW has so decontented. cheapened, and genericized all the models (other than maybe the Arteon), there is nothing special (that "German" feel and character) that makes me want a new one. On top of spotty Mexican assembly quality, you should just go buy a more reliable vehicle from another manufacturer.
> 2) My poor longterm experience with the EA888 Gen-1 2.0T really pisses me off. People should avoid this engine like the plague...including the "improved" Gen-3 versions of this engine.
> 3) I have moved-on to paying a premium for Audis, since new VWs aren't even a bit "Audi-like" anymore.


Agree, my wife purchased 2019 Tiguan SEL (I play the "mechanic") and it feels cheap. My 2010 CC feels lot more special and better put together than the Tiguan.
The only VW I would go for today is either 2016 CC R-Line (manual) or MK7.5 Golf R (manual). Reason, the last German build VWs with 6 speed manual available in US.
I'm aware of the 2.0T issues but so far I have been lucky. Replaced tensioner on my CC and done one carbon cleaning. My wifes Tiguan has 6years/72k miles warranty so Ill let VW take care of that, once the warranty expires it will be sold. I even started taking Tiguan for oil changes to VW just so they cant say that engine broke because 'I have done my own oil changes'. The sad reality is that I do better maintenance job on the car then my "speedy in and out" dealership.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> Reasons,
> 1) VW has so decontented. cheapened, and genericized all the models (other than maybe the Arteon), there is nothing special (that "German" feel and character) that makes me want a new one. On top of spotty Mexican assembly quality, you should just go buy a more reliable vehicle from another manufacturer.


I 100% agree with this :thumbup:

The Arteon seems/looks nice (and it should for a "flagship"), but I thought the CC build quality was pretty good along with being a unique car. (minus the known TSI issues)


Sadly, I moved on from VW but went down a notch or two. First it was a '18 Dodge Charger R/T, as I wanted to try something *completely* different. Then I fell in love with it & I upgraded to a '19 Charger Scat Pack a few months ago :laugh:
I like it though, minus the crappy gas mileage


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally replaced the bumper cover and lower grill after ingesting a bull raccoon almost a year ago. Only about $1000 for parts and painting the bumper cover.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Some bad news... my daughter took out my wife's CC last month and wrecked the car... lost "A" rim/tire and significant damage to the front passenger side (bit on the hood/fender/headlamp/fog/bumper/tire/rim cracked/control arm snapped) luckily she's ok. Tree 1, CC 0. Unfortunately, the Ace Alloy Convex in Black/Machined Face style is discontinued and I was unable to locate the single rim in that size (19x8.5 ET45+). So, I went ahead and had my wife pick out a new set for her car, she went with the same brand Also, 19x8.5 ET45+ AFF02 Mica Grey/Machined face. 

Looks similar to the old set... sharper lines more machined face and the spokes a bit further apart. I'll post pics when everything is done.









Here's the car when it was damaged.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

The old CC lives on. On my Arteon. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar111 (Oct 24, 2019)

*engine problem*

Nice Arteon !

Sorry I don't mean to "hijack" your post, I have 2013 CC with 100,000 miles on it, the engine was leaking oil so the dealership said there is a problem with the upper timing chain and cambridge seal and they recommended to change them, in addition, they recommended to change the tensioners and engine guides because they expect them to wear out around the 100,000 mileage and they would be a culprit for a problem in the near future so they would rather fix it all at once, it will cost ~1000-1200 in parts and about the same in labor (so total >2000 dollars), I plan to keeo my car it is in excellent shape otherwise ,, kindly advise


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

omar111 said:


> Nice Arteon !
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to "hijack" your post, I have 2013 CC with 100,000 miles on it, the engine was leaking oil so the dealership said there is a problem with the upper timing chain and cambridge seal and they recommended to change them, in addition, they recommended to change the tensioners and engine guides because they expect them to wear out around the 100,000 mileage and they would be a culprit for a problem in the near future so they would rather fix it all at once, it will cost ~1000-1200 in parts and about the same in labor (so total >2000 dollars), I plan to keeo my car it is in excellent shape otherwise ,, kindly advise


Mine did wear out, I would definitely do it! I had to get my Fuel rail, High pressure fuel pump, and all the components you listed replaced.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

New wheels after the car got fixed from the accident and a well-deserved wash (ext/int). Ace Alloy AFF02 (19x8.5 @ ET45 255/35/19)


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

}{yBr1D said:


> New wheels after the car got fixed from the accident and a well-deserved wash (ext/int). Ace Alloy AFF02 (19x8.5 @ ET45 255/35/19)


Wow, those wheels look great!!! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VovaSobaka (Nov 6, 2019)

*VW Passat*

My 2013 Passat is my love and excellence in mechanical engineering. But repairing it costs me a lot. Do you have problems with your car?


----------



## IanDomiano (Jul 26, 2016)

Made a trip out to Jersey this morning to pick up these Interlagos to replace the Spas on my ‘09 CC. Ive been meaning to pick up these wheels for a while and a great deal finally popped up. Wheels have minimum curb rash and the tires have tons of tread left! Cant wait to get these things on 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

IanDomiano said:


> Made a trip out to Jersey this morning to pick up these Interlagos to replace the Spas on my ‘09 CC. Ive been meaning to pick up these wheels for a while and a great deal finally popped up. Wheels have minimum curb rash and the tires have tons of tread left! Cant wait to get these things on
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:thumbup:


----------



## Unruly6ix (Nov 2, 2019)

Simple spoiler
Fifteen52 wheels - 245/35/r19
H&R Sport Springs
H&R 24mm Rear SwayBar
Mk6 Steering with Paddles

Selling my OEM 18” Wheels, if anyone interested. You will be getting everything, tires 235/40 and Sensors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Installed 310mm brakes on rear axle on my cc with passat b8 (2018) calipers  Works perfect.


----------



## Unruly6ix (Nov 2, 2019)

Kowal_ said:


> Installed 310mm brakes on rear axle on my cc with passat b8 (2018) calipers  Works perfect.


Love this! No conversation, just plug and play?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Unruly6ix said:


> Love this! No conversation, just plug and play?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to do two things. 

First - need to bend a little disc cover (named also as splash cover) because brake discs are now thicker. Not much, just 1-2mm towards the center of the car.
Second - you have to change the plugs for electronic brake motor because they are different in passat B8 (and all MQB models). In my case I had original plugs from passat b8, but there is no problem, they can be bought from the dealer ( OE number 6X0973722G). Cut off old ones and solder new ones. Parking brake works fine.

Of course you need to buy brake pads and brake discs dedicated to passat B8. Bolts for b6/b8 carriers are the same.


----------



## Unruly6ix (Nov 2, 2019)

Kowal_ said:


> You need to do two things.
> 
> First - need to bend a little disc cover (named also as splash cover) because brake discs are now thicker. Not much, just 1-2mm towards the center of the car.
> Second - you have to change the plugs for electronic brake motor because they are different in passat B8 (and all MQB models). In my case I had original plugs from passat b8, but there is no problem, they can be bought from the dealer ( OE number 6X0973722G). Cut off old ones and solder new ones. Parking brake works fine.
> ...


Really appreciate it, going to give this a shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSIGreg (Nov 2, 2019)

*2009 CC Luxary*

I didn't do all of this today. The other evening I did a resonator delete.







Yes, the one pipe is a dummy. I need to get tips for them now. I also by passed the water to oil transmission cooler. I have this theory that is should run cooler this way. I found a molded hose (Gates PN 28475) that worked great with a little trimming.







. I meant to watch the trans fluid temp on the scan tool before I did this mod, but I failed to. I observed no higher that 175 deg F @ 40 deg ambient temp after the mod and I was hammering it pretty good. My tranny seems to be in great shape and I want to keep it that way. I want to add a bigger air to oil tranny cooler out front sometime before the tune.
Here she is after a bath.







.


----------



## firebirdtony (Oct 2, 2019)

Started taking engine back apart. p000a and p0011 codes car was running great otherwise


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

February of 2016 I traded my 2011 Tiguan SEL on a 2013 CC Sport. After 3 years and 50k+ miles of a  :heart:  relationship, I traded her in on a 2017 Tiguan Sport. 

She was gorgeous, but I never did like the DSG, hated it as a matter of fact. I tried to take the CC back the weekend I bought it because I thought the transmission was broken. "That's just how they are." said the sales manager. I test drove a few other DSG cars and he was right. I kick myself for not getting the manual trans CC i looked at the day before because it was powder blue. 

But, I tried to love her. 33mpg was amazing. I got compliments whereever I went. She never gave me any major problems, and any issues I did get were covered no problem under warranty. I kept her stock aside from upgrading the brakes in hopes of getting better feel from them (I didn't). I felt like I owned the highway. Really, that's where it shined the most. And that's where I drove the most. ...
until traffic. Then the squishy brakes, soft suspension, and idiotic shifting (say nothing of CT drivers) made any bit of round town and heavy traffic driving a nightmare. Made me feel like i was bombing around in a 74 Buick LeSabre. 

I'm glad to be back in my Tiguan, where all 6'2" of me fits better, and I'm not climbing up to get out. 

So, today (last thursday), I sold my CC. 











https://imgur.com/a/OouJ9Xu


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Oil Change, Clean inspect air filter, Plugs, Red Top Coil Packs (Amazon, lets see how long these last).
Tire rotation, stripped out one of the lug threads on front hub...

Contemplated replacing both front hubs.
Decided to try my hand a tap and die.
Ordered 14mm 1.5 tapered tap from Amazon.
Went to Autozone and bought 3 new lug bolts.
Drank a beer.
Amazon dropped off tap.
WD40 the tap.
Tap the stripped hole, prayed, eyeballed it "center". twisted it about halfway through, backed it out and cleaned it.
and through some more.
Success.
Torqued all of them to 89ft lbs.
Test drive.










she ready


----------



## CarlosVWCC14 (Aug 11, 2016)

Brake flush and SS lines
CTS turbo subframe inserts
DSG service

I’m really surprised with the CTS inserts with the Audi bolt (don’t know the name of the bolt) CC fills more planted when turning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firebirdtony (Oct 2, 2019)

firebirdtony said:


> Started taking engine back apart. p000a and p0011 codes car was running great otherwise


 my issue was a junk or fake oem camshaft magnet from eBay. So today I fixed my car and no ready to pass emissions


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Got back into one. Had an '09 3.6 4motion back in 2014-2015. Since then I had 2 6MT W8 wagons, and 6MT S4 Avant. The S4 was probably my favorite car I've owned, except I was constantly paranoid of what was going to go wrong. 

Anyway, flew out to St. Louis, MO to buy a 2013 3.6 4mo executive in Island Grey Metallic with 76k miles on it yesterday and drove it back to St. Paul, MN. Really lovely condition. Only issue is the problematic front roof plastic is cracked, but I had that on my '09 as well. Will probably just wrap it. Other than that, I'll probably do a resonator delete to bring out a bit more wookiee to the exhaust tone.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Fixed my trunk harness. 


It is a PITA, Several parts of the harness were over engineered and/or engineered to fail in particular spots. 

Fixed by adding no wire!

Only solder broken connections, sealed in regular poor mans electrical tape and wire loom. Removed the VW plastic piece of **** wire tray, there are so many random plastic pieces which are not needed.. sad.
Two connectors were entirely severed in their jackets which especially sucked because, three of the two wire connectors have no discernible difference in color and these are the ones that were broken. 
Doesn't seem accidental when the pigtails leading up to these connectors are in proper (solid) + (same color w/ white stripe) order. Followed by a connector and some obviously inferior wire. 

This took the better part of my afternoon because I didn't really know what I was getting myself into. 
Additionally the "tape" used by VW here is extra extra horrible, like they should be fined. I literally had to use a small SMALL hand saw to cut it off the wire. 

Also the hydraulic tension rod thing for the trunk lid probably blew like at 10k miles or something absurd, this meant the trunk has been releasing at an uncontrolled speed and yanking all the wires in multiple spots, I decreased the tension in the line by removing the plastic tray. Additionally inserting rubber hose into the trunk lid to protect the wire loom. My .10 fix vs every VW whole engineering department lol.

Works near perfect now, the light blue connector I must have reversed the cables when soldering it together BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT ****ING COLOR CODED... Ahem.
Because the.. reverse light (no pun intended) is on when it shouldn't be on the drivers side. So I unplugged the light blue connector and I have one reverse light and the other one does nothing. w/e....

All the other lights work, and my trunk can open and close once again. 


http://s104.photobucket.com/user/archangelxskov/library/2012 CC Trunk Harness Repair


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Oil Change, new gas cap, fixed the DS mirror which I cracked doing the DeAutoKey/LED mirror lights swap, new injectors (were clogged and getting stuck), carbon cleaning (never done on the car, was pretty bad).

Added;
-DeAutoKey/LED's
-D3S 5500K
-Cornering H7 LED's
-Amber LED Indicators/Signals
-White/Yellow switch LED Fogs
-White 194 Side Mirrors LEDs
-White 194 Reverse LED's
-White Trunk housing LED
-White License Plate LEDs (EVen though the 2013 CC came with LED's already I believe it's sort of in the 4300K color temp so switched them)


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## maximaj (Sep 14, 2017)

*Sequencing Turn Signal LEDs*

Installed sequencing led turn signals and swapped puddle lamp bulbs to leds....

[video]https://youtu.be/IuK4m9-1_10 [/video]


----------



## Gonzalezipl93 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey guys I am new here and I had several questions!!! I own a 2010 CC and have been wanting to update the interior like many others. I got the trim pieces and need the analog clock and whatever. There is a 2012 CC in my junkyard with everything else intact, could there be a way to take parts from that to easily add to my 2010 to fit the clock? Or would I have to get some wires and a computer module like others have?


----------



## cc pilot (Mar 28, 2020)

Rebuild cylinder head and replace timing chain.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Gonzalezipl93 said:


> Hey guys I am new here and I had several questions!!! I own a 2010 CC and have been wanting to update the interior like many others. I got the trim pieces and need the analog clock and whatever. There is a 2012 CC in my junkyard with everything else intact, could there be a way to take parts from that to easily add to my 2010 to fit the clock? Or would I have to get some wires and a computer module like others have?


The answer does not change if you post to a different thread :
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9392843-New-dumb-teen-here-need-help-with-retrofit


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cc pilot said:


> Rebuild cylinder head and replace timing chain.


:thumbup:


----------



## roetmahron (Mar 30, 2020)

hello how are you
I find it in the web
I havemk6
were do you buy
the door handle with light built in


----------



## NBFit15 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Looked at it for the first time in 6 months









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paCC (Apr 5, 2020)

Sadly NOTHING. Just Picked A 2012 RLine & Can't Register It Due Covid Shut Downs, In PA. Just Staring @ This SICK CC Is Making Me. 😷😂


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Since the CC is not going anywhere for a while I decided to paint steering wheel trim gloss black.
Next project carbon cleaning









Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Zmaynard1997 (Feb 26, 2020)

maximaj said:


> Installed sequencing led turn signals and swapped puddle lamp bulbs to leds....
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/IuK4m9-1_10 [/video]


Please show me where you got the fogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Cleaned carbon from intake ports. This is after 40k miles but previous cleaning was done by the dealer during intake manifold replacement. I suspect they did quick job and called it good, glad I did it myself.


----------



## thatccguy! (Jan 2, 2020)

*canyon runs*

installed powerstop z23 drilled and slotted brakes, they heat up pretty quick little sus. i wanna burble tune for my 2012 cc but I cant seem to find someone who knows tuning about this car


----------



## Audisx (Dec 25, 2018)

*Interior update to black wood + glossy black*

Guys from carwrapping.lt did and amazing job for me by changing my interior (used to be aluminium) parts to black wood + glossy black look. They used hydrographic technology. Superb job they did


----------



## Talon417 (Apr 18, 2019)

Put on a 034 Motorsports catch can system and replaced the upper timing chain cover with a Lager aluminum one.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Talon417 said:


> ...replaced the upper timing chain cover with a Lager aluminum one.


Never seen aluminum upper timing chain cover. Do you mind posting picture or a link?
Thanks

*Update:*
This? https://www.uspmotorsports.com/Lage...erm=4579946967573732&utm_content=All Products


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Never seen aluminum upper timing chain cover. Do you mind posting picture or a link?
> Thanks
> 
> *Update:*
> This? https://www.uspmotorsports.com/Lage...erm=4579946967573732&utm_content=All Products


i know usp motorsports has one

https://www.uspmotorsports.com/Lage...Aluminum-Cover-Gen-1-TSI-06H-103-269H-AL.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav123 (Apr 28, 2020)

*cc lovers*

thanks


----------



## Talon417 (Apr 18, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Never seen aluminum upper timing chain cover. Do you mind posting picture or a link?
> Thanks
> 
> *Update:*
> This? https://www.uspmotorsports.com/Lage...erm=4579946967573732&utm_content=All Products


Yes, that's the one. Fit was perfect.


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Nice to see - CC being Properly Taken Care of ~ Now*

Now You install a Set of These ~ https://www.ebay.com/itm/333587166378





}{yBr1D said:


> Oil Change, new gas cap, fixed the DS mirror which I cracked doing the DeAutoKey/LED mirror lights swap, new injectors (were clogged and getting stuck), carbon cleaning (never done on the car, was pretty bad).
> 
> Added;
> -DeAutoKey/LED's
> ...


----------



## TorqPup (Jan 1, 2020)

I am relatively new to the forum. I purchased my CC on 1/1/20 and have never looked back, LOVE IT! I got a 2013 R-Line with only 56,000 miles on her.



This weekend was a productive one. I completed the following:

1) Clay bar entire car
2) Rubbing compounded car
3) Polishing Compounded car
4) Waxed car
5) Adjusted programming (OBDEleven):
A) Turn signal quick click to 4
B) Recirculate memory on A/C
C) Window up/down with remote
D) Auto close windows via rain sensor
E) Designated Fog light for cornering
6) Identified fault in Adaptive headlights (dealer said it was just programming and it came back)-It was a burned-out cornering light.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

CustomBuilder said:


> Now You install a Set of These ~ https://www.ebay.com/itm/333587166378


That was the first thing I did to the CC  

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## _norbert_ (Feb 13, 2006)

I had it dropped off at a transport depot to be delivered to me from its previous owner. Hopefully arrives on the 20th

He did mention the guys he left it with looked out of Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## Lester0078 (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got the windows tinted..really happy with how it came out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Full suspension rebuild and upgrade. 2009 CC Sport 6MT with 119,000mi.

After owning the car for seven years and 70,000mi, the stock suspension was toast. Subframes moving all the over the place, bushings torn and rotted, shocks and struts useless, etc. Driving this boat was a tiring chore and anything but enjoyable. Throughout my ownership, the car has had plenty of preventative maintenance and numerous power, brake, and audio upgrades. But I decided long ago that the suspension would all be replaced at once...none of that "a piece here, few pieces there" nonsense. I have a kickass local indy shop that I tasked with the project. Sourced the parts and pieces over the last few months from various vendors, all at sale prices. Dropped the car off at the shop this past Saturday, overflowing with boxes of goodies. 

Bilstein B8 dampers
H&R springs
ECS HD strut mounts, new bearings
SuperPro front sway bar + Spulen end links
SuperPro front control arm bushings
ECS front subframe collars
New tie rods and ball joints
ECS HD shock mounts
New spring pads
ECS adjustable toe arms
SuperPro poly bushings in trailing arms
ECS upper control arms with poly bushings
ECS lower control arms with poly bushings
034 rear sway bar + SuperPro end links
Tyrolsport rear subframe collars

Hope the get the call tomorrow saying everything has been adjusted and its ready to travel many more spirited miles!

Cheers


----------



## TorqPup (Jan 1, 2020)

I got the Euro headlight switch installed. Works great! Now just wish I could get rear fogs but doesn't look like an option with 2013 R-Line with the new taillights.

I also forgot that during the first couple of weeks I owned the car, I had the windows tinted!

Just waiting on making enough posts so I can finally post pictures!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TorqPup said:


> I got the Euro headlight switch installed. Works great! Now just wish I could get rear fogs but doesn't look like an option with 2013 R-Line with the new taillights.
> 
> I also forgot that during the first couple of weeks I owned the car, I had the windows tinted!
> 
> Just waiting on making enough posts so I can finally post pictures!


:thumbup:


----------



## TorqPup (Jan 1, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> Cleaned carbon from intake ports. This is after 40k miles but previous cleaning was done by the dealer during intake manifold replacement. I suspect they did quick job and called it good, glad I did it myself.


Did you clean by hand or did you do media blasting? I am getting ready to do mine and haven't decided how I want to accomplish it as of yet. Going to do the DSG service first, then tackle the carbon cleaning. I have 71k on the car right now (after putting on 15k since January). 

All service had been performed by the previous owner at the dealership, so have records of that.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TorqPup said:


> Did you clean by hand or did you do media blasting? I am getting ready to do mine and haven't decided how I want to accomplish it as of yet. Going to do the DSG service first, then tackle the carbon cleaning. I have 71k on the car right now (after putting on 15k since January).
> 
> All service had been performed by the previous owner at the dealership, so have records of that.


I do both. First I use a pick to get big chunks out. Then I spray in cleaner and use zipties/brush to get more carbon out. Lastly I finish off with walnut blasting.
Pretty much similar procedure to the FCPEuro carbon cleaning video


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

suburbandoom said:


> Full suspension rebuild and upgrade. 2009 CC Sport 6MT with 119,000mi.
> 
> After owning the car for seven years and 70,000mi, the stock suspension was toast. Subframes moving all the over the place, bushings torn and rotted, shocks and struts useless, etc. Driving this boat was a tiring chore and anything but enjoyable. Throughout my ownership, the car has had plenty of preventative maintenance and numerous power, brake, and audio upgrades. But I decided long ago that the suspension would all be replaced at once...none of that "a piece here, few pieces there" nonsense. I have a kickass local indy shop that I tasked with the project. Sourced the parts and pieces over the last few months from various vendors, all at sale prices. Dropped the car off at the shop this past Saturday, overflowing with boxes of goodies.
> 
> ...


dang, nice job. 

what was the labor on that?


----------



## marioswimss_cc (May 13, 2020)

Just got my Unitronic stage 2 on my 2015 vw cc sport 2.0! Dyno results are 236WHP and 270 WTQ. Also have other mods including: DFG Tuning CAI, CTS Turbo 3” Catless downpipe, rear muffler delete! New mods coming are aftermarket turbo outlet pipe, throttle body pipe, dv valve, catback, and ko4 😈


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Lucian1988 said:


> dang, nice job.
> 
> what was the labor on that?


I'm expecting the final bill, including alignment costs, to be in the neighborhood of $1500.


----------



## tdigorilla (Jun 11, 2012)

IanDomiano said:


> Made a trip out to Jersey this morning to pick up these Interlagos to replace the Spas on my ‘09 CC. Ive been meaning to pick up these wheels for a while and a great deal finally popped up. Wheels have minimum curb rash and the tires have tons of tread left! Cant wait to get these things on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels. Where would I get rims like these (Interlagos)? I have a 2010 VW CC Sport and would like to change out the rims as they have some road rash.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tdigorilla said:


> Nice wheels. Where would I get rims like these (Interlagos)? I have a 2010 VW CC Sport and would like to change out the rims as they have some road rash.


They offer/sell replicas:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-alzor-parts/18-style-621-wheels-set-of-four/621-2~kt2/

Or these look like a Arteon replica/updated modern version:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-alzor-parts/18-style-679-set-of-four/679-5kt/


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

2013 CC SPORT A3 Wheels brake upgrade carbon fiber rear spoiler and mirror covers. ST coilovers not on car yet, but in hand.


----------



## Alngoom (Jul 16, 2020)

Had to sell my ALH. Now i got a 09 2.0 tsi cc, nursing it back to full health.


----------



## Duranamo (Nov 21, 2019)

Just flashed my CC from stock to an Integrated Engineering stage 1 tune. After 60k miles of driving bone stock, the tune woke it up sooooo much! Gobs of torque in the midrange and much better top-end power, it no longer feels like it's out of breath past 6k. Haven't gotten around to the VMAX test just yet tho. Now I can blast past the ratty old mustangs pulling out of the high school parking lot


----------



## yurdas (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Sledslave (Jun 8, 2020)

Installed blind spot side mirrors from Urotuning and they are alright not as good as the OEM from what I’ve heard still good enough at half the price.


----------



## Sledslave (Jun 8, 2020)

Has anyone changed their suspension bushings and what is the best to use after using coil overs? Stock or Polyurethane?


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

I've done SC coilovers cross drilled and slotted rotors. carbon fiber rear spoiler carbon fiber Mirror covers. Audi S3 Wheels. More to come I would post photos but I don't know how it's been so long.


----------



## Alex hunter (Dec 11, 2019)

Where could I buy them would love to add them to my 2014 vw cc I wanna do some Interior leds but i dont know where to put them or which ones to get as I want it around the chrome on the doors dash/where the screen is I already put the vw logo on the Mirrors and once you open the door I took the once off the mirrors because the one on the doors look better and in red as my vw cc is red


----------



## Alex hunter (Dec 11, 2019)

Which leds are around the doors I wanna add that to my cc red would look good as my vw cc is red what did it take to install and where can I found them ? Thanks In advance


----------



## Alex hunter (Dec 11, 2019)

How much for the rims mine have bad curb rash on then from the last owner which is also why I got the car for a steal for only $7,000 with 71k miles everything was done at the dealership I have over $5,000 in repairs he has done but no timing chain was done and I have a noise coming from the engine bay some people told me it’s normal it’s just loud but nope as when I had the car it was quite I couldn’t hear it as I do now at indie in the cabin sounds like a Diesel


----------



## Abarth_1200 (Aug 4, 2020)

https://youtu.be/Tv1HaRcHzCg

Recently got into vcds coding and came up with some cool tweaks, there’s a few things codes to get the lights to work with doors open and dogs instead of headlights as coming/leaving home lights. 

Also managed to activate indicator direction sidelights with key out for parking at the side of roads.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Did a full timing job. Got an oil leak and the engine feels pretty tight but it runs smoother than ever! 

Full disclosure I think I had an oil leak before 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Did a full timing job. Got an oil leak and the engine feels pretty tight but it runs smoother than ever!
> 
> Full disclosure I think I had an oil leak before
> 
> ...


You did that with the engine in the car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

VirgoPHD said:


> You did that with the engine in the car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! Not the easiest thing but it worked. Bought an engine support bar and removed the passenger side engine mount. Remove crank bolt before removing the mount, reinstall mount before new crank bolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Yeah! Not the easiest thing but it worked. Bought an engine support bar and removed the passenger side engine mount. Remove crank bolt before removing the mount, reinstall mount before new crank bolt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayg5 (4 mo ago)

carvab54 said:


> Full write up coming soon on my OEM+ build but figured I would do a quick update.
> Just got the Euro R Line Scirocco steering wheel with white stitching, new oem CC floor mats, OEM aluminum peddles and best of all the RCD330 Plus with Apple car play! The vendor for the steering wheel matched the buttons to my original wheel so full functionality for the buttons and paddles. With the radio the MMI display in the center of the gauges no longer shows audio info, no more compass, and phone calls don’t show. Minor loss for Siri, talk to text, and google maps w/google earth. All in all this 99k mile CC feels brand new inside! Who needs a 45k arteon.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'm new to this thread and I was scrolling through looking for ideas for my 2012 CC and I was wondering are the steering wheel and Radio you have installed in your unit compatible with my vehicle? If so, could you source them for me? Thanks!!


----------



## harisb (11 mo ago)

This month I fixed my interior armrest stitches and changed out the brake booster as my pedal was starting to hiss. Next up, powdercoating my current wheels, they look abysmal at the moment.


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

Relocating amp from under drivers seat to the trunk.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess I'll bump this thread.


Brake fluid change and new cabin filter as part of maintenance
Retrofitted alarm siren aka "Euro horn" again which came equipped on 2013+ CCs in North America
Retroffited indirect TPMS system in preparation when my current TPMS sensors die, I will just switch over to indirect system.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

new best 1/4 mile times tonight! 13.77 @ 109.54 MPH! 1/2 mile drags in 3-weeks!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Not today but in the last week...replaced the rear left door's window motor. It turns out that it drains the battery completely if the motor unit is not replaced quickly.









2010 CC Right Rear Door Lock/Window issue


My right rear door is no longer locking. It closes fine but the lock does not work and I see the symbol on the dash that the rear right door is open. I am able to drive the car. I checked the fuses and lubricated the door latch but did not help. The inside lock/unlock does not work and the...




www.vwvortex.com












Is there a way to manually close a power window on my...


Long story short, my rear passenger side window will not close totally and I'm not too pressed to drop another paycheck at the local stealership to fix it! Background: I've been having battery issues all week and finally got it swapped out under warranty yesterday. A short time later I noticed...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

Got somewhat handed the black list of death today from our independent tuner shop who's done work on the CC for the last few years now. Car just crossed 120K.


DSG flush (we went in for this specific reason)
Timing Chain Tensioner Replacement
Both rear shocks are leaking
Remove/Replace rear crankshaft seal
Reseal camshaft girdle
Carbon cleaning

So they said out of the gate the car was throwing misfiring codes. I just had replaced the spark plugs 10k ago so that was a bit surprising to me but I could feel the idle was a bit off at times but not enough to throw a CEL. We asked them to crack open the side gasket to look at the timing chain (original tensioner) and evidently we were measuring 126.52mm, where tolerance is 124-126mm max. So now we feel like we are walking on thin ice and the engine will self destruct at any moment. 

Going through the motions because we don't necessarily want to get rid of the car yet (we've only had it for about 8.5 years) but aside from the DSG work, everything else was totalling up about $7500 before tax and I think that is more than the car is even worth at this point. The timing chain which is arguably the most pressing is about $2500 from this indie and I surmise that's roughly the market rate.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jnj2455 said:


> Got somewhat handed the black list of death today from our independent tuner shop who's done work on the CC for the last few years now. Car just crossed 120K.
> 
> 
> DSG flush (we went in for this specific reason)
> ...


Although it definitely sucks, this is the reality with these cars(and any German car in general). If you cant do the work yourself then the repair are always more expensive then the car is worth.
I still drive my 2010 but only because I am able to do all that work myself and parts can be purchased at reasonable price online (like fcpeuro, shopdap, ecstuning etc)


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Although it definitely sucks, this is the reality with these cars(and any German car in general). If you cant do the work yourself then the repair are always more expensive then the car is worth.
> I still drive my 2010 but only because I am able to do all that work myself and parts can be purchased at reasonable price online (like fcpeuro, shopdap, ecstuning etc)


I don't disagree with you but I'd also wager that completely taking off the right side of the engine to access the timing chain to replace a tensioner isn't a necessarily a job for someone even w/ above-avg skills to tackle. If we had all the time in the world to leave the car torn apart so we could methodically do it ourselves, sure. 

We will see. May still do it to drive it for 2-3 more years and then really trading it in. We got it with 200 miles on the odometer so can't say we haven't driven the hell out of it. 

Does anyone know what generation of EA888 are in 2022 Audis? is it Gen 4?


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I went 142.67 MPH in the 1/2 mile races.


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

I mounted a LED bar but struggle with the connection, I think the canbus is the problem. Any solutions on this?


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Replaced the ignition coil on #2 cylinder. I bought the Bosch part @ Autozone they had to order it. It took about fifteen minutes or so to do. You have to release all four coilpacks otherwise there is not enough room to pull out the bad coil. I had my local repair shop cum gas station diagnose it - free. Once restarted I could not detect a misfire but the check engine light remains on. Ill drive it then see if that fixes it. 

Boy are those release clips cheap such pieces of junk. 

Bosch 221 604 115


----------



## adclay (2 mo ago)

Took it to tail of the dragon earlier this year (just joined the forums, long time lurker). Letting my dad have a turn. Enjoyed hitting the corners and going through the gears, but unfortunately I will have to sell the CC as the family is growing.


----------



## harisb (11 mo ago)

What I originally thought to be a PCV replacement, turned out to be a broken off rocker. Going to be replacing all 16 and hoping that it will be enough to fix the car up


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

jnj2455 said:


> Got somewhat handed the black list of death today from our independent tuner shop who's done work on the CC for the last few years now. Car just crossed 120K.
> 
> 
> DSG flush (we went in for this specific reason)
> ...





jnj2455 said:


> Got somewhat handed the black list of death today from our independent tuner shop who's done work on the CC for the last few years now. Car just crossed 120K.
> 
> 
> DSG flush (we went in for this specific reason)
> ...


All of that stuff is common routine stuff with this car. It might be a good idea to replace the pcv valve as well. When it becomes plugged, the crankcase can't vent and it end up blowing all the seals out. Including that rear crank seal. Personally I change mine at 50k intervals. It's kind of pricy. I think I paid $150 but it's right on the top of the engine and can be replaced in 5 minutes with simple tools.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

Clay-barred all the upper surfaces of the car. Just didn't have time or energy for the sides of the car, will hit those later. All the upper surfaces (hood, roof, trunk lid, upper parts of fenders and doors) had a pretty rough feeling to them even though the paint looks really good on my low-mile car. I'll be installing a front hood, fender tips and mirrors 3M paint protection film kit this week so that was the main motivation for clay barring the paint. This will be the fourth one of these kits I've installed and I've gotten pretty good at it. Not professional level, mind you, but pretty good. Saves a lot of money over a professional install at $150 for the kit. I figure I'm saving at least 500-600 dollars.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

maxeymum said:


> Clay-barred all the upper surfaces of the car. Just didn't have time or energy for the sides of the car, will hit those later. All the upper surfaces (hood, roof, trunk lid, upper parts of fenders and doors) had a pretty rough feeling to them even though the paint looks really good on my low-mile car. I'll be installing a front hood, fender tips and mirrors 3M paint protection film kit this week so that was the main motivation for clay barring the paint. This will be the fourth one of these kits I've installed and I've gotten pretty good at it. Not professional level, mind you, but pretty good. Saves a lot of money over a professional install at $150 for the kit. I figure I'm saving at least 500-600 dollars.


Are you going to paint correct it too, before you install the PPF?


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Are you going to paint correct it too, before you install the PPF?


Nope. My philosophy is that if you fuss over paint too much, well, then in a way you're tempting fate too much. Nothing stays perfect forever etc. I don't like rock chips, I like the paint to be reasonably shiny, but beyond that it becomes obsession, haha. In any case, the car will always be garaged and out of the sun for the most part and I've never had any issues with the paint after installing PPF. I do like the 3M kits for the body, LaminX for the head and fog lights.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Ive had an ongoing problem with low heat output. So, once again I Had the heater core flushed. Only a slight improvement. I'm going to have to replace the thing. Part on order.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

I was stuck in the house for 3 days due to a winter storm, so figured it was the perfect time to install the 3M PPF kit I bought off ebay. I cranked the heat in the garage for about an hour before beginning so the hood and fenders wouldn't be too cool to the touch.

The VW badge cutout in the center of the hood is very helpful for centering the film. You can see the film along the hood's edge:









The sharp crease in the CC's hood makes finishing the outer corners of the hood a bit of a bear as the crease tends to 'turn' the film once you start laying it down toward the outermost edges. It creates sort of raised wrinkles that take a lot of work to massage out, but with a lot of patience and perseverance I got them all to lay down. I have to say this was the most precisely cut kit I've ever bought from ebay. The hood part is usually very good, but sometimes the film for the fender tips are off, but these were dead on.









And a shot of the car after the install. Can't see it? Good! There are still a few tiny air bubbles that will usually flatten in the hot sun, but it will probably be another 5 months before I see one of those. I didn't install the PPF that came with the kit for the mirrors as I have some OEM brushed aluminum mirror caps on the way from ShopDAP, so will install the PPF on those. Overall, very happy with the install and the huge savings by doing it myself.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

maxeymum said:


> I was stuck in the house for 3 days due to a winter storm, so figured it was the perfect time to install the 3M PPF kit I bought off ebay. I cranked the heat in the garage for about an hour before beginning so the hood and fenders wouldn't be too cool to the touch.
> 
> The VW badge cutout in the center of the hood is very helpful for centering the film. You can see the film along the hood's edge:
> View attachment 244438
> ...


I assume the biggest PIA is the prep leading up to applying the actual film?

Just curious - how much was the kit and how much would you expect to pay at a shop? Just trying to get an idea for value.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

vwishndaetr said:


> I assume the biggest PIA is the prep leading up to applying the actual film?
> 
> Just curious - how much was the kit and how much would you expect to pay at a shop? Just trying to get an idea for value.


The prep is pretty easy -- I clay barred the paint, and then cleaned it with an 25% alcohol/75% water solution, and that was it. The real PIA is that you have to be really patient as you get toward the outer edges of the hood as the film just doesn't want to lay flat so it takes mucho massaging, and often you need to pull the film up and start again, not to mention you may have to stretch the film a bit to get it out to the very edges. I would strongly advise anyone who's never done it before to start on something small like, say, an old motorcycle fuel tank using some uncut sheets of PPF. If you do try a car, it's so much easier if the hood is more or less flat, without sharp edges like the CC's hood has. The contours just make it a lot more difficult.

As for the kit cost -- this was just for the front 1/3 of the hood, the fender tips and the mirrors, and it was $150.00. They also have a full kit that covers the bumper and some other additional parts that I believe is $250 or $300. Myself, I'd never try tackling a bumper, the hoods are hard enough. I just touch in any chips the bumper gets and try to keep my distance from other traffic when I can. I believe a shop would charge about $600-700 for the PPF for coverage like mine including the install, maybe more depending on where you live. I've seen some people report that it was like $1500 to $2000 to do a whole car.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

maxeymum said:


> The prep is pretty easy -- I clay barred the paint, and then cleaned it with an 25% alcohol/75% water solution, and that was it. The real PIA is that you have to be really patient as you get toward the outer edges of the hood as the film just doesn't want to lay flat so it takes mucho massaging, and often you need to pull the film up and start again, not to mention you may have to stretch the film a bit to get it out to the very edges. I would strongly advise anyone who's never done it before to start on something small like, say, an old motorcycle fuel tank using some uncut sheets of PPF. If you do try a car, it's so much easier if the hood is more or less flat, without sharp edges like the CC's hood has. The contours just make it a lot more difficult.
> 
> As for the kit cost -- this was just for the front 1/3 of the hood, the fender tips and the mirrors, and it was $150.00. They also have a full kit that covers the bumper and some other additional parts that I believe is $250 or $300. Myself, I'd never try tackling a bumper, the hoods are hard enough. I just touch in any chips the bumper gets and try to keep my distance from other traffic when I can. I believe a shop would charge about $600-700 for the PPF for coverage like mine including the install, maybe more depending on where you live. I've seen some people report that it was like $1500 to $2000 to do a whole car.


Thanks for sharing. Looks good.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

I took the CC to my local VW dealer -- well, local if you consider 100 miles down the interstate local -- and had new tires installed (Vredestein Quatrac Pro), a brake flush, alignment check and oil and filter change (the no-name oil and filter from the used car dealer I bought the car from only had about 600 miles on them, but I didn't care, wanted that stuff out of my engine).

While I was there I had them look at my head unit as the touch screen barely works and then only some of the functions. I also had them look at the rear seat armrest as it doesn't fold down easily and the lid's latch is broken. Also had them look at the trunk light. I expected them to warranty the head unit as the car is still under the factory bumper to bumper warranty, but was surprised they agreed to warranty the armrest assembly. They also said they'd throw in the trunk light bulb. Yeah, they're 100 miles away, but still my closest dealer, and always seem to treat me right so I keep coming back.


----------

